# The 12-12 From Seed Thread



## del66666 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi guys and girls, thought id start a thread for all you people who grow 12-12 from seed, feel free to post pics and any info you feel may be of use. my first pics are of my cheese fro gh in coco.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 14, 2011)

and these are my grapefruits


----------



## Honkeycorn (Mar 14, 2011)

These were auto`s right?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 14, 2011)

Honkeycorn said:


> These were auto`s right?


no these are normal fem seeds grown in coco under a 600 lumatek using hesi nutes til ten days ago, now on canna, i only grow 12-12 from seed, never tried autos, is that what you grow?


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> Hi guys and girls, thought id start a thread for all you people who grow 12-12 from seed, feel free to post pics and any info you feel may be of use. my first pics are of my cheese fro gh in coco.


Are you going top do a start to finish 12/12 grow here. Would like to see that. How long from germ to finish ad what strain?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 14, 2011)

smoke n strum said:


> Are you going top do a start to finish 12/12 grow here. Would like to see that. How long from germ to finish ad what strain?


im perpetual so yes you will get to see some start to finish, ive got more grapefruit, northern lights, bubblebomb,lemon skunk and royal hash coming up, the last i cropped was an orange bud, finished within 11 weeks, its first flowers showed at 2 1/2 weeks old and gave me 2 oz dry.......


----------



## del66666 (Mar 14, 2011)

more pics inside my cab


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 14, 2011)

bout time you showed every1 how you grow them straight to 12/12 from seed, most i see on here always end up stretchy yours dont they look really good del.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 14, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> bout time you showed every1 how you grow them straight to 12/12 from seed, most i see on here always end up stretchy yours dont they look really good del.


cheers mate, i never show the failures though lol, would have started a thread months ago but be fucked if i could find the thread starter tab, cant read the writing its hidden in a dark grey border on my screen, maybe i need glasses.......


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cheers mate, i never show the failures though lol, would have started a thread months ago but be fucked if i could find the thread starter tab, cant read the writing its hidden in a dark grey border on my screen, maybe i need glasses.......


i been thinking for ages why hasnt del got a journal for them straight to 12/12 from seed now i no lol glasses it is m8 or less time with the volcano maybe lol


----------



## RIXUK (Mar 14, 2011)

What height?average you keep your lamp?
You get a lot of failures? what symptoms from the fail?
Just so I can keep a eye out as I want to rush a few seeds so I can take cuttings.
You ever tryed topping on 12/12?if so any joy on weight??


----------



## del66666 (Mar 14, 2011)

RIXUK said:


> What height?average you keep your lamp?
> You get a lot of failures? what symptoms from the fail?
> Just so I can keep a eye out as I want to rush a few seeds so I can take cuttings.
> You ever tryed topping on 12/12?if so any joy on weight??


thanx for dropping by...height of plants between 12 inches and 32...........the light is within 12 inches away from centre plants, failure would be low bud weight, some strains arent keen on 12-12 from seed, never tried topping just a little lst if needed, kind of aim to get 1 nice cola without to much side branch


----------



## bj.bubbler (Mar 14, 2011)

Would love to see a journal...ur ladies look very healthy. sub'd


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 14, 2011)

Whats up del my friend!!!......all subbed up mate, cant wait to see some of your 12/12 beasts from start to finish should be good!!!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 14, 2011)

Very nice thread and grow i was not a fan of 12/12 from seed but you may be just the one to show me how its done..Rep 2u


----------



## del66666 (Mar 14, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Whats up del my friend!!!......all subbed up mate, cant wait to see some of your 12/12 beasts from start to finish should be good!!!


hello mate, yeah got a bunch on the go and this lot should be some out the way soon, many brown hairs appearing.......


----------



## del66666 (Mar 14, 2011)

took a few pics tonight so here we gothis is where they start off under a 250 watt envirolite, the bigger ones are northern lights and grapefruit and the smaller are bubblebombs and royal hash


----------



## del66666 (Mar 14, 2011)

and my other girls


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 14, 2011)

hey man, fantastic buds!& thread. I started 12/12 then vegg'd again for cupl weeks while clones rooted. Not the same i know,but im sub'd & +rep man.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 14, 2011)

12 inches of gh cheese bud


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 14, 2011)

Say del 6666 if you dont mind me asking what do you average and how many do you run at a time, i know that the sizes can differ as ive learned first hand on this grow..I have a plant that is 16" of solid bud and another that is 12" and looks to be doing ok then i have one that is done growing upwards and is only 7" tall wtf?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 14, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> hey man, fantastic buds!& thread. I started 12/12 then vegg'd again for cupl weeks while clones rooted. Not the same i know,but im sub'd & +rep man.


cheers kottonmouth, never tempted to veg now, just havent the room for trees......


----------



## del66666 (Mar 14, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Say del 6666 if you dont mind me asking what do you average and how many do you run at a time, i know that the sizes can differ as ive learned first hand on this grow..I have a plant that is 16" of solid bud and another that is 12" and looks to be doing ok then i have one that is done growing upwards and is only 7" tall wtf?


guess your always going to get the odd failure, my cheese is 12 inches and my 2 tallest grapefruit are 24 and i think 28 inches, will check tomorrow, weights used to be between 1 1/2 and 3 oz dry under a 400 watt but now i run a 600 so expect 2-3 per plant, got 8 plants in flower and 2 other smaller still in veg under the 600, yeah 7 inches is small, can depend on strain.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice i like that figure! lol im running my new upgrade 600 now and just testing the water, i have room for about ten in my box if i use 3/4 gallon pots so that could be a real pleaser if all comes out well and use less energy..Thanks for the info..Here is one of my 12/12s thats is just about ready..How long do you think? i hope you dont mind me showing you the pic..Peace


----------



## del66666 (Mar 14, 2011)

post your pics away stinkbudd1 all welcome, at a glance i woukd say a few more weeks yet depending how you like it, what strain is it? you in soil ?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> post your pis away stinkbudd1 all welcome, at a glance i woukd say a few more weeks yet depending how you like it, what strain is it? you in soil ?


Yeah i'm in soil with cutting edge solution nutes..This strain is one that i got from my SD Grapefruit that was pollinated by my hermie Purple Kush last grow i got about thirty beans from it and so far ive germed and grew 3 of them all fem and looking like some real nice bud..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 14, 2011)

By the way i like the couch lock about 80 % of the time unless i'm on the water fishing..lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Mar 14, 2011)

Plants looking sweet del, just ordered myself some grapefruit beans after seeing your girls gonna have to give this 12/12 from seed grow a bash.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> got 8 plants in flower and 2 other smaller still in veg under the 600,


Thought you never veg'd del lol


----------



## DaLeftHandMan (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey man these are amazing looking plants! good on ya! and exactly what im looking to grow..very short, space saving bud machines! im impressed with your numbers too! can this be done with CFLs tho? when do you start nutes?


----------



## allywado (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm near the end of my first grow n I got some bagseed, one of them germ'd and I popped it in with my big girls, been 12/12 from the day it was born and its looking not too bad. Not sure how long its been tbh, I was high

The hps doesn't let you see the green on it but its a nice green colour 

Your plants look brilliant del, would love to see mine grow up to be that good but I think il pray for a female to start lol.


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> im perpetual so yes you will get to see some start to finish, ive got more grapefruit, northern lights, bubblebomb,lemon skunk and royal hash coming up, the last i cropped was an orange bud, finished within 11 weeks, its first flowers showed at 2 1/2 weeks old and gave me 2 oz dry.......


subbed.. looks like a good learning thingie..for this oldie but sort a noobie


----------



## drmarcusg (Mar 14, 2011)

i was thinking about doing 12-12 from seed with all the freebies im getting from attitudes birthday deal....you've convinced me sir....subbed +rep


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 14, 2011)

Haha, wouldn't of found this yan if it weren't for pukka. Ready for the ride mate.


----------



## foryoursorrows (Mar 14, 2011)

im in. i actually just added some bagseed babies to the 12/12 chamber. only reason is because of time restraints and didnt want to throw them away. so here i am.


----------



## TorontoGQ (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey del i'm a noob first time grower.....but just so i understand, from when you put the seed in your medium your light is set to 12/12 correct? Also do you wait till the 3rd/4th set of true leaves to start feeding nutes? I'll assume you use some kinda veg nutes till you see flowers starting to form then switch to flowering nutes? For your lights are you using the same light from beginning to end a 600w hps? Do you check ppm, if so what ppm do you start off at when feeding veg and then what do you start off at when feeding in flower? Sorry for all the questions but this is all new and very interesting to me. Your pics look great, keep up the great work and updates 

-GQ


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thought you never veg'd del lol


even if you put a plant in 12-12 from seed it still has a slight veg time before its old enough to flower, like i said mate 12-12 from day 1


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

DaLeftHandMan said:


> Hey man these are amazing looking plants! good on ya! and exactly what im looking to grow..very short, space saving bud machines! im impressed with your numbers too! can this be done with CFLs tho? when do you start nutes?


hey man, can be done with cfls but not as good in my opinion, did some in a cupboard with 600 watts of cfl and only pulled 1 1/2 off the best, ok to put under cfls for first week or so but then id go hps, i grow mine in coco so start nutes at around 1/4 strength from start


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

allywado said:


> I'm near the end of my first grow n I got some bagseed, one of them germ'd and I popped it in with my big girls, been 12/12 from the day it was born and its looking not too bad. Not sure how long its been tbh, I was high
> 
> The hps doesn't let you see the green on it but its a nice green colour
> 
> ...



yeah im not 1 for counting the days either, i use a mix of fems and reg just to make sure i get some girls, looking healthy, fingers crossed for you mate


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

smoke n strum said:


> subbed.. looks like a good learning thingie..for this oldie but sort a noobie


hope you find it interesting, hope you will give it a try..........


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

drmarcusg said:


> i was thinking about doing 12-12 from seed with all the freebies im getting from attitudes birthday deal....you've convinced me sir....subbed +rep


whats the freebies they are giving, i got skunk11, blueberry, orange bud, kannabia special, mekong hi and white widow, only only 2 did any good, the orange bud was 2 oz dry within 11 weeks


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Haha, wouldn't of found this yan if it weren't for pukka. Ready for the ride mate.


good old pukka, i just aint got a clue what im doing............


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

foryoursorrows said:


> im in. i actually just added some bagseed babies to the 12/12 chamber. only reason is because of time restraints and didnt want to throw them away. so here i am.


12-12 from seed just makes things real simple..............which is good for a simple guy like me lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

TorontoGQ said:


> Hey del i'm a noob first time grower.....but just so i understand, from when you put the seed in your medium your light is set to 12/12 correct? Also do you wait till the 3rd/4th set of true leaves to start feeding nutes? I'll assume you use some kinda veg nutes till you see flowers starting to form then switch to flowering nutes? For your lights are you using the same light from beginning to end a 600w hps? Do you check ppm, if so what ppm do you start off at when feeding veg and then what do you start off at when feeding in flower? Sorry for all the questions but this is all new and very interesting to me. Your pics look great, keep up the great work and updates
> 
> -GQ


hello mate, i start my plants under a 250 watt enviro on 12-12 in 7 cm pots, they are in coco and get 1/4 strength nutes from the very start, i repot into a 13 cm pot still under enviro and then within days they go under the 600, my normal practice is to wait til hairs start then pot up to a 6 or 10 litre pot to flower, i dont start flowering nutes til i see flowers start. i obviously ph but thats all no ppm.......


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> im subd for this del


glad you dropped in, hope you find it intersting


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

this isnt a 12-12 from seed, i think it had between 10 and 20 days veg, def not more, just posting it cause its my own breed, bubblebomb, thc bomb x bubblegum,


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 15, 2011)

bubblebomb looks delicious del. Just out of interest, whats the biggest pull you've had off one 12-12 plant from seed?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> bubblebomb looks delicious del. Just out of interest, whats the biggest pull you've had off one 12-12 plant from seed?


biggest was from a bubblebomb, was around 3 1/4 oz dry, they get big quicker than anything else ive grown. really need to keep the breed alive.


----------



## allywado (Mar 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah im not 1 for counting the days either, i use a mix of fems and reg just to make sure i get some girls, looking healthy, fingers crossed for you mate


Thanks very much mate, Love the yield your pullin off these 12/12's

When do they start showin sex roughly del?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

allywado said:


> Thanks very much mate, Love the yield your pullin off these 12/12's
> 
> When do they start showin sex roughly del?


wish i took more notice lol, what i do know is northern lights and orange bud both started flowering at 2 1/2 weeks old , the orange was ready in under 11 weeks from germ.


----------



## allywado (Mar 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> wish i took more notice lol, what i do know is northern lights and orange bud both started flowering at 2 1/2 weeks old , the orange was ready in under 11 weeks from germ.


Il just keep an eye on it, prayin for pistils 

I know you use coco and ive been looking into using something other than soil so would you highly recommend using coco? Do you just feed as if it were soil?


----------



## spoad (Mar 15, 2011)

hello del nice to meet you...;.) just a quick question mate,i have a fem blue mystic witch ive started 12/12 from seed,its already 12 inchs and i topped it at the 5 th node,ithas 4 lovely long main branches,can you let me no if you have done this strain 12/12 and if so is it a good yeilder,and will me topping it make a diffrence in the yeild????thanks mate and peace out(its approx 3 weeks old)


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

allywado said:


> Il just keep an eye on it, prayin for pistils
> 
> I know you use coco and ive been looking into using something other than soil so would you highly recommend using coco? Do you just feed as if it were soil?


i switched to coco at the start of this grow and its really good mate, im using canna feed at mo but was using hesi til a few weeks ago, i water mine every other day with feed added, ive even been known to give them an extra 1 on their dry day every so often, as long as you ph you will have lovely green plants all the way til the end. never done that with soil.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

spoad said:


> hello del nice to meet you...;.) just a quick question mate,i have a fem blue mystic witch ive started 12/12 from seed,its already 12 inchs and i topped it at the 5 th node,ithas 4 lovely long main branches,can you let me no if you have done this strain 12/12 and if so is it a good yeilder,and will me topping it make a diffrence in the yeild????thanks mate and peace out(its approx 3 weeks old)


hello mate, yes done blue mystic, lovely smoke, very sticky and lots of thc, they had a rough ride, some bad lighting for a start but finished under a 400 hps, think they had a little veg and pulled 1 1/2 - 2 per plant. would rather lst than cut my plant , did it once a bit to late and didnt go good but if yours has had time to recover and the branches have grown then you should be ok, no flowers yet then, whats your light?


----------



## allywado (Mar 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i switched to coco at the start of this grow and its really good mate, im using canna feed at mo but was using hesi til a few weeks ago, i water mine every other day with feed added, ive even been known to give them an extra 1 on their dry day every so often, as long as you ph you will have lovely green plants all the way til the end. never done that with soil.


Thats why i want to get away from the soil, too many problems. Can you use soil nute with coco? Ive got biogrow, biobloom n topmax left over.


----------



## Honkeycorn (Mar 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> no these are normal fem seeds grown in coco under a 600 lumatek using hesi nutes til ten days ago, now on canna, i only grow 12-12 from seed, never tried autos, is that what you grow?


No I`ve only ever used regular seed or female clones. Ive just never used 12/12 from seed and hadnt seen anyone who had done it with non-auto seeds. 

Good info to know! Thanks!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

allywado said:


> Thats why i want to get away from the soil, too many problems. Can you use soil nute with coco? Ive got biogrow, biobloom n topmax left over.


think id go with the coco specific nutes if i could mate although ive heard a few people say you should be able to if you add cal and mag


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

Honkeycorn said:


> No I`ve only ever used regular seed or female clones. Ive just never used 12/12 from seed and hadnt seen anyone who had done it with non-auto seeds.
> 
> Good info to know! Thanks!


i thought the point of auto seeds was to leave the lights on 18 hours a day to get the fattest buds, doing autos on 12-12 seems a little counter productive........


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 15, 2011)

Honkeycorn said:


> No I`ve only ever used regular seed or female clones. Ive just never used 12/12 from seed and hadnt seen anyone who had done it with non-auto seeds.
> 
> Good info to know! Thanks!


*What's up HC !?*
*The "12/12 From Seed" in my signature is a grow of REGULAR seeds using Magic Monkey (Outlaw Grower's Magic Merlin x Gorilla Grape).*
*Started w/ 4 seeds and got 3 females that gave a DRY YIELD of 6+ ounces around Day 85 from seed.*
*The first 3 - 4 weeks during 12/12 FS, the plant is actually in it's vegetation state then bloom kicks in.*
*Some strains will veg shorter/longer than others.*
*But a VERY common misperception is that the plant is actually Blooming during those 1st few weeks.*
*Same with Auto Flower's, but their veg cycle is actually 2 - 3 weeks before bloom starts so they finish a few weeks sooner than regular seeds.*
*IMHO, only a Pure Indica in regular seed form can finish ALMOST as fast as an Auto Flower, and that's in 70 - 77 days if you're fortunate.*
*It's these hybrids that take 80+ days.*


----------



## spoad (Mar 15, 2011)

cheers del...yes mate it just has pre flowers staring to form now,and it has recovered as the 4 main branches have grew about 6 inchs past were i topped,it is under a 600w sunmaster and by the looks of things it loves it,alredy got a very sweet smell when you brush along the stems,im shooting for 2 zips and i think im on course for that as it has ample of lumes,its getting fed canna flores alongside canna boost,which i hope for the money does what it says it does,its my first time useing the canna range,have you had much use of this stuff?and if so is it money well spent as im a bit dubious at the price of it?cheers mate!!!!!


----------



## XS Brain (Mar 15, 2011)

I would like some advice on topping or thinning techniques to get that one big cola or maybe just 2 or 3. also would it hurt to veg 1 week first before 12/12? u still get that explosive veg growth?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Plants looking sweet del, just ordered myself some grapefruit beans after seeing your girls gonna have to give this 12/12 from seed grow a bash.


cool im glad to hear that mate,look forward to seeing your grow,where did you order from out of interest......


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

spoad said:


> cheers del...yes mate it just has pre flowers staring to form now,and it has recovered as the 4 main branches have grew about 6 inchs past were i topped,it is under a 600w sunmaster and by the looks of things it loves it,alredy got a very sweet smell when you brush along the stems,im shooting for 2 zips and i think im on course for that as it has ample of lumes,its getting fed canna flores alongside canna boost,which i hope for the money does what it says it does,its my first time useing the canna range,have you had much use of this stuff?and if so is it money well spent as im a bit dubious at the price of it?cheers mate!!!!!


when it comes down to the cost of nutes they are a small price for the return, ive used hesi and using canna, both seem fine to me, hesi keeps them greener though and no cal mag issues.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

XS Brain said:


> I would like some advice on topping or thinning techniques to get that one big cola or maybe just 2 or 3. also would it hurt to veg 1 week first before 12/12? u still get that explosive veg growth?


someone here might be able to advise you on topping but i dont cut bits off my plants or thin them out, to get 1 main cola i pot them into a 6 litre pot to heilp stop spread, choice of strain plays a big part on getting that fat cola, some plants naturaly spread more, veg as little or as much as you like but obviously thats getting away from the whole idea of 12-12 from seed.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

few more pics of the bubblebomb


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Mar 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cool im glad to hear that mate,look forward to seeing your grow,where did you order from out of interest......


The same place as you mate marijuana-seeds nl, never used these guys before always picknmix but ill definitely be a regular shopper with them from now on, there prices are the best ive seen.


----------



## nickman (Mar 15, 2011)

im thinking about trying this out 

those bublles look like monsters...


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 15, 2011)

XS Brain said:


> I would like some advice on topping or thinning techniques to get that one big cola or maybe just 2 or 3. also would it hurt to veg 1 week first before 12/12? u still get that explosive veg growth?


*XS, all 3 of my strains were topped for 4 colas around Day 10 from seed.*
*I like to top ASAP, to get that initial shock over with sooner, and they then can do nothing but grow.*
*I also defoliated throughout the grows, as need be.*
*The extra week of actually vegging them won't hurt, but help instead.*
*Vegging is never bad, it just gives more yield and potency more times than not, because of more plant matter to bloom and maturity.*

*Say Del, does that place deliver to the U.S. ?*
*I don't like how they don't tell you the breeders name.*
*Clearly they sell Dutch Passion and what looks to be Nirvana beans though.*


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> even if you put a plant in 12-12 from seed it still has a slight veg time before its old enough to flower, like i said mate 12-12 from day 1


Lol i was just fuckin with you mate!!



del66666 said:


> good old pukka, i just aint got a clue what im doing............


If you right click your mouse on the page you wanna link mate then bookmark it, save it, then go to your bookmark tab on your tool bar at the top of your page right click on the link copy it then paste it mate thats it simples!!! lol



del66666 said:


> few more pics of the bubblebomb


del how do the strains that dont take it to well turn out you got any pics of them?


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 15, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> .......del how do the strains that dont take it to well turn out you got any pics of them?


*Sad but fuckin' hilarious a few weeks/months after the fact !! ROFLMAO*


----------



## faithfulmastiff (Mar 15, 2011)

some nice results there del, got me all tempted to give it a go..lol


----------



## SublimeOne (Mar 15, 2011)

H0w d0 i subscribe? Awes0me man plannin my 0wn 12/12 4rm seed


----------



## Illumination (Mar 15, 2011)

at the top you will see the tab thread tools ...click on that...at the bottom of the pop out is the subscribe tab...click on that...it will then ask if you want to sucscribe to the thread ...select subscribe to thread....

Hope it helps

Namaste'


----------



## SublimeOne (Mar 15, 2011)

hey br0, im l00kin 2 gr0w 12/12 from seeds, however i will give them a 10 day veg on a 21/3 light schedule than flip to12/12. pls mate do ya know any strains that will do well with this 'quick grow' method. i was thinking of Lemon skunk and super lemon haze from greenhouse seeds, or barneys blue cheese, if u know any great strains that do well, that u have grown in this 12/12 from seed method pls let me know man. peace out bro n 1love


----------



## DaLeftHandMan (Mar 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hey man, can be done with cfls but not as good in my opinion, did some in a cupboard with 600 watts of cfl and only pulled 1 1/2 off the best, ok to put under cfls for first week or so but then id go hps, i grow mine in coco so start nutes at around 1/4 strength from start


right right..i just cant feel comfortable with HPS's because of temperature issues where its at already. eh, i might try tho just for fun, even if i get an ounce from each plant (i only grow 4 at a time) thats right at where i want to be, roughly, since im only growing for personal use. but thanks! best of luck in future grows!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> The same place as you mate marijuana-seeds nl, never used these guys before always picknmix but ill definitely be a regular shopper with them from now on, there prices are the best ive seen.


d
yeah pretty good on prices, only ever had 1 seed not germ, try the white widow skunk- aka white shark sometime, cheap as chips and gets a real frosty


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

nickman said:


> im thinking about trying this out
> 
> those bublles look like monsters...


go for it, yeah the biggest strain ive grown so far....


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *XS, all 3 of my strains were topped for 4 colas around Day 10 from seed.*
> *I like to top ASAP, to get that initial shock over with sooner, and they then can do nothing but grow.*
> *I also defoliated throughout the grows, as need be.*
> *The extra week of actually vegging them won't hurt, but help instead.*
> ...


mate i dont care where they get them from as long as they are good, and so far they have been spot on. yeah i think it does deliver to the U.S., cant agree that extra veg = more potent


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

faithfulmastiff said:


> some nice results there del, got me all tempted to give it a go..lol


dont just stand there, get to it lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

SublimeOne said:


> hey br0, im l00kin 2 gr0w 12/12 from seeds, however i will give them a 10 day veg on a 21/3 light schedule than flip to12/12. pls mate do ya know any strains that will do well with this 'quick grow' method. i was thinking of Lemon skunk and super lemon haze from greenhouse seeds, or barneys blue cheese, if u know any great strains that do well, that u have grown in this 12/12 from seed method pls let me know man. peace out bro n 1love


so you arent really doing 12-12 from seed then lol.....i have a lemon skunk on the go now, will post pics, good ones are grapefruit orange bud, thc bomb, northern lights, hash bomb, ultra skunk.......


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

DaLeftHandMan said:


> right right..i just cant feel comfortable with HPS's because of temperature issues where its at already. eh, i might try tho just for fun, even if i get an ounce from each plant (i only grow 4 at a time) thats right at where i want to be, roughly, since im only growing for personal use. but thanks! best of luck in future grows!


i let the fear of heat issues stop me using hps, really isnt as bad as people make out, i bought a 250 hps, after a few weeks i bought a 400, 11 months later ive got a 600, no heat issues even in summer and in winter it heats my room.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol i was just fuckin with you mate!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still sounds to complex mate.
yeah some go wrong mate, only pic i got is this 1, you can see on right and at back some skinny looking sticks of bud, i just kill early and put something better in, gives me a bit of extra smoke if im short lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

lemon skunk gh............


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 15, 2011)

*A plant veg'd for less than a month is really not a mature marijuana plant.*
*Since it's not truly mature, it will not be able to give you it's "all".*
*That includes showing you the best AND worst of it's genetic make-up, including potency.*
*Plants that are allowed to veg to maturity will show their sex, usually between weeks 6 and 8, WITHOUT the induction of 12/12 aka bloom.*
*That includes clones from "young" plants and "mature" plants.*

*I guarantee any grower that if they sprout seeds from a STABLE line.*
*Veg half for 4 weeks and the other half for 8 weeks.*
*You will see, smell and taste something totally different.*
*Also, if room is a prob then trim the longer vegging plants as needed.*


----------



## del66666 (Mar 15, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *A plant veg'd for less than a month is really not a mature marijuana plant.*
> *Since it's not truly mature, it will not be able to give you it's "all".*
> *That includes showing you the best AND worst of it's genetic make-up, including potency.*
> *Plants that are allowed to veg to maturity will show their sex, usually between weeks 6 and 8, WITHOUT the induction of 12/12 aka bloom.*
> ...


thats your opinion..i disagree with you about mature plants being more potent.


----------



## faithfulmastiff (Mar 15, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *A plant veg'd for less than a month is really not a mature marijuana plant.*
> *Since it's not truly mature, it will not be able to give you it's "all".*
> *That includes showing you the best AND worst of it's genetic make-up, including potency.*
> *Plants that are allowed to veg to maturity will show their sex, usually between weeks 6 and 8, WITHOUT the induction of 12/12 aka bloom.*
> ...


 
hi flo, quick question, when you said " show their sex, usually between weeks 6 and 8, WITHOUT the induction of 12/12 aka bloom" 

please explain this further to me, i always thought that wasn't true merely based upon keeping mother plants and they never flower.

Peace.


----------



## WvMade (Mar 15, 2011)

When i do 12/12 from seed my plants always look like they where veged for about 4 weeks before they showed sex and started flowering.

Nice lookin gals del glad to see someone else doing some kick ass 12/12 from seed grows +rep


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 15, 2011)

faithfulmastiff said:


> hi flo, quick question, when you said " show their sex, usually between weeks 6 and 8, WITHOUT the induction of 12/12 aka bloom"
> 
> please explain this further to me, i always thought that wasn't true merely based upon keeping mother plants and they never flower.
> 
> Peace.


*No prob FM.*
*A MJ plant showing sex at maturity is not the same as a MJ plant in bloom.*
*You can keep a Mom in the veg state as long as you want, with her showing pistils indicating she's a female, yet she's not in bloom until 12/12 is started.*
*You can do the same with a male plant, though more risky, which is why some breeders just clone their males over and over too.*
*A female from a good, stable strain can pretty much veg indefinitely on 18/6.*
*A male on 18/6 for too long will give up some stray pollen, and especially with less light (17/7 ; 16/8 ; 15/9 ; etc..) and may actually bloom b/c IMO they are more sensitive to ligt changes since they have to be able to pollinate early enough for the female to have enough time to make viable seeds.*
*MOST male strains show 1st under optimal conditions b/c they have to mature and do their job 1st (make & give viable pollen), so the female can then do her job afterwards (make & give viable seeds).*
*One such strain that is notorious for males showing sex 1st, IN VEG, is Cinderella 99 !! *


----------



## faithfulmastiff (Mar 15, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *No prob FB.*
> *A MJ plant showing sex at maturity is not the same as a MJ plant in bloom.*
> *You can keep a Mom in the veg state as long as you want, with her showing pistils indicating she's a female, yet she's not in bloom until 12/12 is started.*
> *You can do the same with a male plant, though more risky, which is why some breeders just clone their males over and over too.*
> ...


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

WvMade said:


> When i do 12/12 from seed my plants always look like they where veged for about 4 weeks before they showed sex and started flowering.
> 
> Nice lookin gals del glad to see someone else doing some kick ass 12/12 from seed grows +rep


glad you dropped by, here to show the non believers mate


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

small ones are royal hash, other 4 are grapefruit and northern lights


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 16, 2011)

*For those that don't know, you can grab a good clone or two during weeks 2 - 4 from seed, when growing 12/12 from seed.*


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

this is how my coco comes, 5kilo bales, 5 squid a pop...........


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 16, 2011)

del66666 said:


> this is how my coco comes, 5kilo bales, 5 squid a pop...........


looks healthier than the block i got lol, where ya buy that from? looks fresher as well


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> looks healthier than the block i got lol, where ya buy that from? looks fresher as well


fertile fibre, got 5 bales 25 squid delivered. seems ok, no bugs or anything.......


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

just a few pics i found of one of my bubblebombs, feeding tonight so post some pics of the girls later


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 16, 2011)

Fuck me, that's one monster cola. 

Stubbed that big toe on your left foot good and proper ey? lol


----------



## spoad (Mar 16, 2011)

were do you get that bubblebomb from del?and is that its name bubblebomb or is it just bubblegum?checked the name out and all im getting is bubblegum....cheers mate?


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 16, 2011)

He bred it himself I think. 

thc bomb x bubblegum


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Mar 16, 2011)

i'm doin a perpetual too...sub'd love to see how this goes!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

spoad said:


> were do you get that bubblebomb from del?and is that its name bubblebomb or is it just bubblegum?checked the name out and all im getting is bubblegum....cheers mate?


yeah like WOWgrow said i used a thc mum and bubblegum dad, hadnt a clue what i was doing , just got very lucky i guess


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

legalizeitcanada said:


> i'm doin a perpetual too...sub'd love to see how this goes!


welcome.its going to go good , i think


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Fuck me, that's one monster cola.
> 
> Stubbed that big toe on your left foot good and proper ey? lol


just thought id use my size 12 foot to compare with size of plant


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 16, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah like WOWgrow said i used a thc mum and bubblegum dad, hadnt a clue what i was doing , just got very lucky i guess


whats that thc bomb like as that and the berry bomb are some of the next purchases on mylist


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 16, 2011)

*+Rep Del !*
*Gotta spread more rep 1st........lol*
*That is one thick ass girl, very impressive !*
*I guess I better crack my BubbleGum.*


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> whats that thc bomb like as that and the berry bomb are some of the next purchases on mylist


the fem is different than the regular thc bomb,the reg seems more sativa, thick buds, can get big if you let it, loads of resin at end, the fems that i had were quick to flower, thick cola and pretty dense.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

smoke n strum said:


> That bud is just amazing bro..+rep 2 ya


thanks mate, need to do some more breeding to keep this breed alive......prob wont have the same luck though.


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 16, 2011)

Im sub'd this thread is amazing!!!

I have a couple in from 12/12 but trying to get more of a veg now since i dont have the height requirement!

HP


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *+Rep Del !*
> *Gotta spread more rep 1st........lol*
> *That is one thick ass girl, very impressive !*
> *I guess I better crack my BubbleGum.*


will be sad when i run out of seeds


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Im sub'd this thread is amazing!!!
> 
> I have a couple in from 12/12 but trying to get more of a veg now since i dont have the height requirement!
> 
> HP


cheers HotPhyre ,what is the height you think you require? what lights you running now? what strain you doing?


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 16, 2011)

I won't ever try 12/12 from seed again, but more power to you.

This thread has been done, fwiw - https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/175581-12-12-seed-club-show.html


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 16, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cheers HotPhyre ,what is the height you think you require? what lights you running now? what strain you doing?


Well i have 2 white dawg i started from 12/12 and just started a northern lights also.

but im veg to 12in after they have been toped at the 3rd set of nodes so i get a little more off each plant.

Im using a 1000watt HPS with a cooltube reflector.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> I won't ever try 12/12 from seed again, but more power to you.
> 
> This thread has been done, fwiw - https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/175581-12-12-seed-club-show.html


why wont you do 12-12 again? nah this thread aint been done, this thread is much better lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Well i have 2 white dawg i started from 12/12 and just started a northern lights also.
> 
> but im veg to 12in after they have been toped at the 3rd set of nodes so i get a little more off each plant.
> 
> Im using a 1000watt HPS with a cooltube reflector.


so are you saying you started 12-12 from seed but went back to veg cause you didnt think they would get big enough?


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 16, 2011)

del66666 said:


> so are you saying you started 12-12 from seed but went back to veg cause you didnt think they would get big enough?


No its not that they wont get big enough, its why not veg. if you have the set-up to do so, your plants can get bigger and yeild more bud.

You have amazing results, and i cant wait to see how my white dawgs turn out, But with my set-up im capable of veg. for a few weeks and flowering bigger plants.
but i do plan on throwing a 12/12 from seed every few weeks in the flowering room for the times im inbetween harvests.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> No its not that they wont get big enough, its why not veg. if you have the set-up to do so, your plants can get bigger and yeild more bud.
> 
> You have amazing results, and i cant wait to see how my white dawgs turn out, But with my set-up im capable of veg. for a few weeks and flowering bigger plants.
> but i do plan on throwing a 12/12 from seed every few weeks in the flowering room for the times im inbetween harvests.


lol im running a 600 lumatek digi so i guess i could veg too, i agree you get more bud if you veg but it takes longer, so while you are still flowering im on to the next lot, apples and oranges me thinks


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 16, 2011)

del66666 said:


> why wont you do 12-12 again? nah this thread aint been done, this thread is much better lol


My only 12/12 from seed attempt was in a party cup, but I am sure I wouldnt have culled it in <30 days if it had been in a party cup in my veg box. I veg for 6 - 8 weeks now.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> My only 12/12 from seed attempt was in a party cup, but I am sure I wouldnt have culled it in <30 days if it had been in a party cup in my veg box. I veg for 6 - 8 weeks now.


whats your set up, need the right strains for it to go right and good lights


----------



## rasputin71 (Mar 16, 2011)

del66666 said:


> whats your set up, need the right strains for it to go right and good lights


I have a perpetual with a veg and flower box, no need to go 12/12. Good luck with your thread. Unsubscribed.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 16, 2011)

del66666 said:


> this is how my coco comes, 5kilo bales, 5 squid a pop...........


del do you have to pre rinse/flush and buff the stuff???..................you can get a 50L bag of canna coco pro for £13-15 of ebay mate and the stuff is wicked allready buffed! heres a little info on it mate see if i can swing you over to it in the future lol


CANNA Coco Professional Plus is the professional plant medium that offers the gardener and his plants many advantages. CANNA Coco Professional Plus consists of 100% coco flakes, produced in India while processing coconuts. It is specially prepared for fast growing plants. The production process is subject to strict quality controls so we can vouch for this products quality.
CANNA Coco Professional Plus is a pure, organic product with a homogeneous structure and has had a full buffering, eliminating the side effects of growing on coir. Thanks to CANNAs unique production process CANNA Coco Professional Plus is free of harmful viruses and soil diseases.
CANNA Coco Professional Plus has a complex water/ air system that provides the ideal conditions for this professional approach to cultivation. In addition, it contains a special mould (Trichoderma) that protects the plants against soil diseases. CANNA Coco Professional Plus can be used a number of times and makes an excellent potting mix improver after use.


----------



## tumpuh (Mar 16, 2011)

rasputin71 said:


> I have a perpetual with a veg and flower box, no need to go 12/12. Good luck with your thread. Unsubscribed.


Why bother saying "Unsubscribed"? was he trying to be a troll or something...? Obviously your system works for you so do your thing and dont sweat the donks..


----------



## Illumination (Mar 16, 2011)

del66666 said:


> takes all sorts lol..................


well I dont do 12/12 from seed but it is amazing to me how great you are doing with it so keep it up and outstanding job as well....

Namaste'

'Scribed....lol


----------



## Chem Dawg (Mar 16, 2011)

Honestly bro.... The numbers your getting per plant with 12/12 fs are insane. Very impressed.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2011)

Del u r far to nice on your own thread. Lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> del do you have to pre rinse/flush and buff the stuff???..................you can get a 50L bag of canna coco pro for £13-15 of ebay mate and the stuff is wicked allready buffed! heres a little info on it mate see if i can swing you over to it in the future lol
> 
> 
> CANNA Coco Professional Plus is the professional plant medium that offers the gardener and his plants many advantages. CANNA Coco Professional Plus consists of 100% coco flakes, produced in India while processing coconuts. It is specially prepared for fast growing plants. The production process is subject to strict quality controls so we can vouch for this products quality.
> ...


all i do is add water, each bale swells to around 60 litres i think, i like it cause its small and dry and easy to store plus no bugs....so far so good, cheers for the info though mate


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

tumpuh said:


> Why bother saying "Unsubscribed"? was he trying to be a troll or something...? Obviously your system works for you so do your thing and dont sweat the donks..


maybe he was expecting this thread to be a car crash and got disappointed.........


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

Illumination said:


> well I dont do 12/12 from seed but it is amazing to me how great you are doing with it so keep it up and outstanding job as well....
> 
> Namaste'
> 
> 'Scribed....lol


cheers man, yeah we all got our own way of doing things, be boring if not........will drop in on your lsd grow soon...


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

Chem Dawg said:


> Honestly bro.... The numbers your getting per plant with 12/12 fs are insane. Very impressed.


ive surprised myself, just good strains i guess...........and good old luck.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 16, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cheers man, yeah we all got our own way of doing things, be boring if not........will drop in on your lsd grow soon...


Cool there are actually 2 grows there and the current lsd is in the closet hanging and please leave your mark there...you are one of the members here that I admire...

Namaste'


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Del u r far to nice on your own thread. Lol


 am i not far to nice on every thread.....?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

started flushing 1 of the grapefruit, hadnt realised how many hairs were brown, yes i have got a microscope but i never use it, no real need. a few pics from tonight.....


----------



## smoke n strum (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice my friend. Real nice.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

and a few more........


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

smoke n strum said:


> Nice my friend. Real nice.


cheers man appreciated.......


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Cool there are actually 2 grows there and the current lsd is in the closet hanging and please leave your mark there...you are one of the members here that I admire...
> 
> Namaste'


 thanks thats a real nice thing to say.............


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 17, 2011)

That grapfruit looks to be about 2.5 feet tall? Really is awesome del.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 17, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> That grapfruit looks to be about 2.5 feet tall? Really is awesome del.


strangely enough it probably is, think 1 of them is about 24 inches and 0ne is around 31inches mate.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 17, 2011)

177.9 grams................


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thats wet? Looks like an O and a half maybe dry.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Balzac89 said:


> Thats wet? Looks like an O and a half maybe dry.


correct you win 1st prize..............


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 17, 2011)

del what light/s you running?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 17, 2011)

blue mystic............


----------



## del66666 (Mar 17, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> del what light/s you running?


changed to a 600 dig lumatek with diamond reflector with dual spec bulb about 3-4 weeks ago, was running a 400 and 250 maxi magnetics, all contained in a purpose built cab measuring roughly 4 x 3 1/2 by 5ft hi, running 1 hi power 4inch inline and 1 x 5 inch low power inline fan.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 17, 2011)

incredible....

i think first prize is yours... in the form at that massive bud...



del66666 said:


> correct you win 1st prize..............


----------



## del66666 (Mar 17, 2011)

coool whats da prize lol..............just some old pics of ultra skunk......im going to get some more of these, forgot how good a strain it was.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 17, 2011)

mmmmm ultra skunk - i wanna be on you girl



del66666 said:


> coool whats da prize lol..............just some old pics of ultra skunk......im going to get some more of these, forgot how good a strain it was.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 17, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> mmmmm ultra skunk - i wanna be on you girl


I wanna be on your Avie!!! beautiful......

Namaste'


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 17, 2011)

cheers  she gorgeous heh... smiley nips



Illumination said:


> I wanna be on your Avie!!! beautiful......
> 
> Namaste'


----------



## del66666 (Mar 17, 2011)

this was my friend bud, hes no longer with us............


----------



## shagster (Mar 17, 2011)

Subbed Del...

Those picture of bubble bomb are worthy of first prize.. The big toe not so cute.!!


----------



## Illumination (Mar 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> coool whats da prize lol..............just some old pics of ultra skunk......im going to get some more of these, forgot how good a strain it was.


My ol lady told me to tell you that pic number 4 is her favorite...she says it looks like a big green dick ...LMAO...but then again everything looks like penis to her...she's such a slut....and I LOVE THAT!!!


Namaste'


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

Illumination said:


> My ol lady told me to tell you that pic number 4 is her favorite...she says it looks like a big green dick ...LMAO...but then again everything looks like penis to her...she's such a slut....and I LOVE THAT!!!
> 
> 
> Namaste'


shes right though it really does look like 1 lol............nothing better than bad girl ...............


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

shagster said:


> Subbed Del...
> 
> Those picture of bubble bomb are worthy of first prize.. The big toe not so cute.!!


ha ha lol cheers mate................


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

1 of the grapefruit is ready in my opinion, havent fed since sunday and had straight water, may kill tonight cause also as usual i got to many on the go and need the room, will post later and we can have a quick game of guess the weight.........thinking of jamming another 4 or 600 watt in my cupboard.after summer i reckon..


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

Fuck me del. Just think of the results with another 600w(red spec). Frightening


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Fuck me del. Just think of the results with another 600w(red spec). Frightening


has to be done i think, enough just aint never enough...........


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> has to be done i think, enough just aint never enough...........


I'm the same m8. Ive got 2x600w and a 250w blue spec for my new setup. OVERKILL


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

a few pics nothing special, just cause im bored.................


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I'm the same m8. Ive got 2x600w and a 250w blue spec for my new setup. OVERKILL


ah now your making me jealous...............


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

Not be jealous of the leccy bill. lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Not be jealous of the leccy bill. lol


think of the rewards....dont think digis use less i think they use more lol


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 18, 2011)

how much per month to run the 600w at 12/12? £30-£40?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> how much per month to run the 600w at 12/12? £30-£40?


Nowhere near that. Be about £30 for 2x600w (as long as you run at night)


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> how much per month to run the 600w at 12/12? £30-£40?


i got a 250 enviro running 12-12, the 600 is 12-12 plus a fan and 3 x inlines, my total for all lec including cooking , computers etc is around 15 a week


----------



## Millsie (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey Del, 

Thinking of doing what you're doing man... How high and wide do the plants get? (Designing my grow box lighting system) 
I'm doing soil for my first grow like this what kind of nutrients do you use? 
Do you start them off on flowering nutrients straight away or do you wait until they actually start budding...?

Cheers man


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

Millsie said:


> Hey Del,
> 
> Thinking of doing what you're doing man... How high and wide do the plants get? (Designing my grow box lighting system)
> I'm doing soil for my first grow like this what kind of nutrients do you use?
> ...


hello mate
first can i sugget you consider using coco, it really is so simple to grow with. i think my tallest is around 30 inches, my shortest is 12 inches but packed tight with bud. i use 10-7.5- or 6 litre pots to finish, plants dont tend to spread, i like to grow plants with big fat colas and little side branch, i used hesi tnt, bloom, pk 13-14 specific for coco, i soak coco in 1/4 strength nutes to start them off, i feed bloom once the flowers start forming. get 2-3 oz per plant dry, 2 is good to aim for..........


----------



## Millsie (Mar 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hello mate
> first can i sugget you consider using coco, it really is so simple to grow with. i think my tallest is around 30 inches, my shortest is 12 inches but packed tight with bud. i use 10-7.5- or 6 litre pots to finish, plants dont tend to spread, i like to grow plants with big fat colas and little side branch, i used hesi tnt, bloom, pk 13-14 specific for coco, i soak coco in 1/4 strength nutes to start them off, i feed bloom once the flowers start forming. get 2-3 oz per plant dry, 2 is good to aim for..........


Too late, already bought the soil... I'll use it for one grow then I might switch to coco after my first grow or set them out during my first grow.. actually now there's an idea. 

So you use...
http://gurugardener.co.nz/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=389
http://www.hesistore.com/acatalog/Hesi_Tnt_Complex.html
http://www.hesistore.com/acatalog/Hesi_Bloom_Complex.html
Are you able to just use these nutrients with a hand watering method?

Just out of curiosity what are the dimensions of the 7.5L pots? 

I'ma go grab a H: 4.5' (1.4m) W: 3.5' (1.1m) D: 1.5' (0.5m) grow box.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

you can use tnt for veg of both soil and coco, i used it with coco,then i correct what i said i used hesi coco for flowering which i post pic of, you need the bloom for soil. and yes pk 13-14 which is for soil and coco. when i grew in soil i used biobizz organic......yes i hand water by hand every other day, 7.5 is 10 inches wide and 8 deep.
what lighting you going for?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

forgot the pics.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 18, 2011)

hey del looking great as always mate, i was just wondering if you were thinking of keeping a mum plant of the bubblebomb you have and running 12/12 with clones? it's easy to see why you want to keep them going


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 18, 2011)

oh yeah i'm subbed and plus rep mate forgot to add that bit lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> hey del looking great as always mate, i was just wondering if you were thinking of keeping a mum plant of the bubblebomb you have and running 12/12 with clones? it's easy to see why you want to keep them going


cheers mate , yeah had been thinking of giving it a try, diy was in process but you know what its like but hope to have new cab finished within next month or so, going to buy an easy clone thingy to try n make it easy............er


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cheers mate , yeah had been thinking of giving it a try, diy was in process but you know what its like but hope to have new cab finished within next month or so, going to buy an easy clone thingy to try n make it easy............er


happy days mate, that bubblebomb of yours looks the buisness. yeah i know what it's like mate there's always something to do ah
i've only grown large plants in the past but gonna give clones a go and a couple of 12/12 from seed and see what i can get out of them, if they're even half as good as yours i'll be a happy man mate


----------



## Millsie (Mar 18, 2011)

Fuck me that's a lot of information... 
I'm going for CFL's to start off.... 4-5plants and eventually get a 400w... I'm going to need a lot of CFL's...

I'm a bit too high, what nutrients and for what? Coco\Soil , Veg\bloom... 
I got the majority of that line but I'm still a little confused..

do you just follow the instructions on the back?

Thanks


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> happy days mate, that bubblebomb of yours looks the buisness. yeah i know what it's like mate there's always something to do ah
> i've only grown large plants in the past but gonna give clones a go and a couple of 12/12 from seed and see what i can get out of them, if they're even half as good as yours i'll be a happy man mate


always making things to do more like, bloody good hobby though, just pick a good strain or you will be put off 12-12 for good.............clones a nice to work with if you got the touch.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

Millsie said:


> Fuck me that's a lot of information...
> I'm going for CFL's to start off.... 4-5plants and eventually get a 400w... I'm going to need a lot of CFL's...
> 
> I'm a bit too high, what nutrients and for what? Coco\Soil , Veg\bloom...
> ...


get that 400 hp you will smile for a month..........hesi tht does veg for coco or soil, .........hesi bloom is for flowering in soil............hesi coco in the orange bottle is for flowering in coco. ..............pk is an extra boost for flowering time and can be used in coco and soil....easy


----------



## Millsie (Mar 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> get that 400 hp you will smile for a month..........hesi tht does veg for coco or soil, .........hesi bloom is for flowering in soil............hesi coco in the orange bottle is for flowering in coco. ..............pk is an extra boost for flowering time and can be used in coco and soil....easy


Sick, that makes it easy... I think I might just follow in your footsteps and get all of those ;D Hell I wouldn't mind a 2oz per plant yield.. 
How long does each bottle last? Do they last an entire grow?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

more bubblebomb.......................


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 18, 2011)

bubblesexbomb



del66666 said:


> more bubblebomb.......................


----------



## EvolAlex (Mar 18, 2011)

how long does it take usually from seed till harvest running 12/12? Think i could do 12/12 drom seed with 1200 watts?


----------



## faithfulmastiff (Mar 18, 2011)

EvolAlex said:


> how long does it take usually from seed till harvest running 12/12? Think i could do 12/12 drom seed with 1200 watts?


depends on strain & whether indica or sativa, as each has different flowering times


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cheers mate , yeah had been thinking of giving it a try, diy was in process but you know what its like but hope to have new cab finished within next month or so, going to buy an easy clone thingy to try n make it easy............er


seen a 12 site one for £40, jus shout me if ya want the link


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

Millsie said:


> Sick, that makes it easy... I think I might just follow in your footsteps and get all of those ;D Hell I wouldn't mind a 2oz per plant yield..
> How long does each bottle last? Do they last an entire grow?


still got half a bottle of tnt but out of coco flowering feed, doing several plants at a time though, only had a litre of each.....


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

EvolAlex said:


> how long does it take usually from seed till harvest running 12/12? Think i could do 12/12 drom seed with 1200 watts?


 if i can do it with 600 then yes you can do it with 1200, times vary by strain but some are done under 11 weeks.........


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

faithfulmastiff said:


> depends on strain & whether indica or sativa, as each has different flowering times


abso bloody lutely


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

well ive been finishing my diy, made a small cab above my main grow cab to keep a mum bubblebomb and start to clone, got 2 new filters today. killed 1 of my grapefruit, take a guess at weight if you can be bothered..............


----------



## WvMade (Mar 18, 2011)

1 1/2 zips is my guyss


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

2.2 oz. Good bit of budage there


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 18, 2011)

near as damnit 2oz bang on i reckon


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2011)

as you see its a stick of bud, are these guesses after the centre stem has been removed ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 18, 2011)

Im sticking bruce


----------



## WvMade (Mar 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> as you see its a stick of bud, are these guesses after the centre stem has been removed ?


my guess is dry weight 1 and 1/2 zips, close to 3 zips green


----------



## adinocr7 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm stoked for you. That is an amazing yield off one plant! Very nicely done. Definitley gonna get a lot of folks to consider 12/12 out of the gate!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2011)

312 grams wet, with centre stem still in,.......... let you know when its stripped and dry but yeah im going 2-2.5............who needs veg


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 19, 2011)

Morning Del, hope all is well. Got the AK's in the airing cupboard germn away. Just need to construct this fucking tent. Just realised Im going to have 80l of water above me when I'm sleeping......it better not. lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 19, 2011)

yeah ill go dead on 2.0 with the stalk, 1.7-19 without


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2011)

adinocr7 said:


> I'm stoked for you. That is an amazing yield off one plant! Very nicely done. Definitley gonna get a lot of folks to consider 12/12 out of the gate!


cheers man, pretty happy, still learning, saw some pics of another grow on another site a few years ago, was very impressed, cant think of the geezer at the mo, bad memory lol, wonder why, thank you very much for stopping by.....


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning Del, hope all is well. Got the AK's in the airing cupboard germn away. Just need to construct this fucking tent. Just realised Im going to have 80l of water above me when I'm sleeping......it better not. lol


morning ssb, i take it you mean put the constructed tent up.........built mine out of wood, changed it 3 times now built a new one..hmmmmm water ,electric, above you nah , ive looked at these systems but all that water puts me off, above your head, is that the only place spare?, you sleeping in your tent??


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> morning ssb, i take it you mean put the constructed tent up.........built mine out of wood, changed it 3 times now built a new one..hmmmmm water ,electric, above you nah , ive looked at these systems but all that water puts me off, above your head, is that the only place spare?, you sleeping in your tent??


Its all in the attic m8. I did have a spilage in the middle of the night a few months back with about 30l of water. I woke up with a feeling(about 4am) and could hear the water. Next thing Im in the loft naked shouting at the bird to get me buckets.(she never seen the funny side). My big water container cracked for no reason other than to piss me off. lol. There was a bit of water stain on the bedroom ceiling but it dried out and a quick coat of paint sorted it. I can't use the spare room as Im not allowed. FANNY WHIPPED I AM. lol


----------



## allywado (Mar 19, 2011)

Took some pics of my 12/12 effort today, gettin a bit leggy but im gonna make space tomorrow n get it closer to the light.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2011)

dont really look stretchy to me mate, no more stretchy than any of mine anyway......soon be smoking it mate


----------



## allywado (Mar 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> dont really look stretchy to me mate, no more stretchy than any of mine anyway......soon be smoking it mate


 hopefully del. Not sure if its male or female yet


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2011)

allywado said:


> hopefully del. Not sure if its male or female yet


when i use reg seeds ive always had more fems than males doing 12-12 from seed.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> when i use reg seeds ive always had more fems than males doing 12-12 from seed.



That is really good to know

Thanx del....

Namaste'


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2011)

some pics i took today of the grapefruit i cut yesterday.......


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> some pics i took today of the grapefruit i cut yesterday.......


that's cool.. purple calyx's 

purple calyx's are fairly rare.. usually its the little sugar leafs and fan leafs that end up getting the purple pigment to them.

Nice job buddy!

peace.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> that's cool.. purple calyx's
> 
> purple calyx's are fairly rare.. usually its the little sugar leafs and fan leafs that end up getting the purple pigment to them.
> 
> ...


cheers man, i expect its the betroot i feed them............


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 19, 2011)

really beet root or am i mistaken, like is it powder additive or something i havent heard of that before.

sorry just curious dont mean to try and steal any tips u do .....haha

or u might be joking and i over thought this lol


----------



## allywado (Mar 19, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> really beet root or am i mistaken, like is it powder additive or something i havent heard of that before.
> 
> sorry just curious dont mean to try and steal any tips u do .....haha
> 
> or u might be joking and i over thought this lol


Crinkle cut beetroot my friend


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 19, 2011)

allywado said:


> Crinkle cut beetroot my friend


Thanks i appreciate it very much, im going to have to look into it now for sure.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> really beet root or am i mistaken, like is it powder additive or something i havent heard of that before.
> 
> sorry just curious dont mean to try and steal any tips u do .....haha
> 
> or u might be joking and i over thought this lol


yeah man you over thought it, dont listen to me i talk shit sometimes, wish i had some really good tips to give you...........


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 19, 2011)

i really feel like a jackass haha i had no clue what u guys were talking baout i even googled that shit.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 19, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> i really feel like a jackass haha i had no clue what u guys were talking baout i even googled that shit.


Don't feel bad...they got me too!! lmfao!! Good one del

Namaste'


----------



## allywado (Mar 19, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> i really feel like a jackass haha i had no clue what u guys were talking baout i even googled that shit.


Just havin a lol mate hahaha


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2011)

first pic 1st pic 4 regular royal hash, free with my last order, 2nd pic top 3 northern lights, bottom 2 grapefruit , all went in main cab yesterday...


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2011)

my crowded cab..........and 1 of my northern lights about to be repotted


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 19, 2011)

del why do you start in smaller pots then repot instead of just starting in the finishing pot if you running 12/12?

is it just for space or soil changes or something else?

ta




del66666 said:


> my crowded cab..........and 1 of my northern lights about to be repotted


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> del why do you start in smaller pots then repot instead of just starting in the finishing pot if you running 12/12?
> 
> is it just for space or soil changes or something else?
> 
> ta


thats a very good question, the cab i start them in is tiny so i start them in a 7cm and then a 15 cm which means i can get around 7 or 8 in at a time, 5 fems and perhaps 3 reg. also i just think its a waste to put a small plant in a big pot, lots of wasted nutes etc, in smaller pots i can get them all closer to the light, and i believe it stimulates flowering if kept in a slightly to small a pot for a little to long....im prob talking total rubbish but thats about the size of it.....is it better to just wack them in a big pot straight away then?........


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 19, 2011)

i dunno lolz that's why i was asking..

with auto's (i know yours are NOT auto's) because of the short lifecycle its usually recommended to start in the pot you will finish in to avoid any stun from transplants.. was just thinking it may be the same on the 12/12 run.. 



del66666 said:


> thats a very good question, the cab i start them in is tiny so i start them in a 7cm and then a 15 cm which means i can get around 7 or 8 in at a time, 5 fems and perhaps 3 reg. also i just think its a waste to put a small plant in a big pot, lots of wasted nutes etc, in smaller pots i can get them all closer to the light, and i believe it stimulates flowering if kept in a slightly to small a pot for a little to long....im prob talking total rubbish but thats about the size of it.....is it better to just wack them in a big pot straight away then?........


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i dunno lolz that's why i was asking..
> 
> with auto's (i know yours are NOT auto's) because of the short lifecycle its usually recommended to start in the pot you will finish in to avoid any stun from transplants.. was just thinking it may be the same on the 12/12 run..


thing is im trying to make them flower quickly but with a good weight and not get to big for my cab so i restrict them.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey del....i gotsa question?? Since you doing perpetual 12/12....do you ever move the light or do you leave it set at the typical finishing height of the plants and let the plants grow to it.....or.....do you prop up the shorter plants to match the height of the finishing ones......


----------



## Millsie (Mar 20, 2011)

So about the pots del, when do you move them from pot to pot?
Like what sized pots do you use until they get to what size? (what kind of pots do you go through?)

Cheers


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

legalizeitcanada said:


> Hey del....i gotsa question?? Since you doing perpetual 12/12....do you ever move the light or do you leave it set at the typical finishing height of the plants and let the plants grow to it.....or.....do you prop up the shorter plants to match the height of the finishing ones......



thats the only thing with perpetual, i move taller flowering plants to edge of light and the smaller new ones in the centre propped..........bit of a jumble in there sometimes but all works out in the end.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

Millsie said:


> So about the pots del, when do you move them from pot to pot?
> Like what sized pots do you use until they get to what size? (what kind of pots do you go through?)
> 
> Cheers


7cm then to 15 cm and then either a 6 litre- 7 litre or 10 litre for final flowering, not saying thats best its just what i do..


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

Millsie said:


> So about the pots del, when do you move them from pot to pot?
> Like what sized pots do you use until they get to what size? (what kind of pots do you go through?)
> 
> Cheers


oops forgot som info lol, they go to 7cm when starts to germ, then when roots are good they go to a 15 then i usually wait for hars before i pot up to final pot, will post some pics at pot changes soon as so you get more idea......


----------



## Millsie (Mar 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> 7cm then to 15 cm and then either a 6 litre- 7 litre or 10 litre for final flowering, not saying thats best its just what i do..


And what you do works  Okay, so how do you tell when the plant needs to go into a bigger pot?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

so im building a new grow cab but it aint going right.......any ideas...........


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

Millsie said:


> And what you do works  Okay, so how do you tell when the plant needs to go into a bigger pot?


i just keep an eye the roots , i like them to fill the pot, and i like them to show hairs before final pot usually.....


----------



## liveD (Mar 20, 2011)

New grower here I have a sprout about 1 week old and am experimenting with the 12/12 grow also. Im attempting this in a pc case with a single 150w CFL. My PC case stands about a foot tall or more im trying to keep it short and sweet. Any tips would be helpful and ill try to post pics when I can!


----------



## Millsie (Mar 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i just keep an eye the roots , i like them to fill the pot, and i like them to show hairs before final pot usually.....


Okay sweet, and how long does it take for them to show hairs? 
Just sorting out how much lighting I need, how tall are they before you replant them to the bigger pot? 

Oh, and should I use veging lights for the first like 3weeks(or however long until they enter flowering)



del66666 said:


> so im building a new grow cab but it aint going right.......any ideas...........


Um, maybe more nails? :L


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> so im building a new grow cab but it aint going right.......any ideas...........


I have that strange feeling of deja vu. Lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

so im building a new grow cab but it aint going right......any ideas .....


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I have that strange feeling of deja vu. Lol


im not sure what you mean mate........


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

liveD said:


> New grower here I have a sprout about 1 week old and am experimenting with the 12/12 grow also. Im attempting this in a pc case with a single 150w CFL. My PC case stands about a foot tall or more im trying to keep it short and sweet. Any tips would be helpful and ill try to post pics when I can!


keep cfl close as poss, blue stops stretch, feed veg nutes til you see flowers, just lst if you find its getting tall , letting it get a bit root bound should help force flower, biggest tip really is take the plunge into hps when possible, you need good light for good returns. put some pics up when you like.......


----------



## Millsie (Mar 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> im not sure what you mean mate........


You posted the same thing twice


----------



## allywado (Mar 20, 2011)

Millsie said:


> You posted the same thing twice


im not sure what you mean mate.......


----------



## Millsie (Mar 20, 2011)

allywado said:


> im not sure what you mean mate.......


I have that strange feeling of deja vu?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2011)

Thankyou for fucking a fragile mind on a sunday morning


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

fuck thats made me chuckle............


----------



## allywado (Mar 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> fuck thats made me chuckle............


Oh the joys.......


----------



## Chem Dawg (Mar 20, 2011)

Bro you've definitely got me to pop a couple beans in.. Quick question though... Do you start in smaller cups/pots or do you start in the finishing pot?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

Millsie said:


> Okay sweet, and how long does it take for them to show hairs?
> Just sorting out how much lighting I need, how tall are they before you replant them to the bigger pot?
> 
> Oh, and should I use veging lights for the first like 3weeks(or however long until they enter flowering)
> ...


depending on strain from 2 1/2 weeks hairs will show, yeah veg nutes til you see flowers, if your in soil obviously you wont need veg nutes or hardly any .they are different sizes when repotted cause of different strains. ive got 1 cheese now that is nearly done flowering and only 12 inches, another grapefruit is around 30 inches. if they get to tall i tie the top over and hold it there with a stick and cup hook.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

Chem Dawg said:


> Bro you've definitely got me to pop a couple beans in.. Quick question though... Do you start in smaller cups/pots or do you start in the finishing pot?


i germ on paper towel then in 7 cm pots, then when rooted i go for 15 cm pots then final either 6-7.5 or 10 litre. depends on my mood ..


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2011)

Ive got a big grin across my face. Superb lads


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

cant decide what seeds to go for next, still got nortern lights, grapefruit, cheese, lemon skunk , royal hash, bubblebomb on the go and a big bang germinating but need to get some more..also going to do a regen of one of this lot now that i have a mother and clone cab.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive got a big grin across my face. Superb lads


as long as theres no dribble running down your chin the grins ok.............


----------



## allywado (Mar 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive got a big grin across my face. Superb lads


im not sure what you mean mate......


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 20, 2011)

i think i need to come visit you until my harvest is ready... 





del66666 said:


> cant decide what seeds to go for next, still got nortern lights, grapefruit, cheese, lemon skunk , royal hash, bubblebomb on the go and a big bang germinating but need to get some more..also going to do a regen of one of this lot now that i have a mother and clone cab.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i think i need to come visit you until my harvest is ready...


this is why i like perpetual, no long gaps between.........not that i always wait til they have always finished flowering............well they look so good.just cant help it..i hear them saying cut me down..plllllease cut us and put us in your volcano...........something like that anyway.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2011)

There is a woman on all fours naked in the middle of your living room. Jizz coming out both sides of her mouth,out her ass and pussy dripping directly onto your floor. What does this tell u.........floor is level. Lol


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 20, 2011)

yeh i'm going perp too now - this is my first grow in about 5 years and everything before was outdoors so still learning 



del66666 said:


> this is why i like perpetual, no long gaps between.........not that i always wait til they have always finished flowering............well they look so good.just cant help it..i hear them saying cut me down..plllllease cut us and put us in your volcano...........something like that anyway.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> yeh i'm going perp too now - this is my first grow in about 5 years and everything before was outdoors so still learning


the only problems with perp. especially if in coco, is that because they at different stages you may have different nutes to mix and ph, also plants of different heights, even possible humidity issues


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

well i ad a look on marijuana nl and they have more new ones so even harder to decide,think eitherv white widow max 20 percent thc, white widow lsd 25 percen thc ... or pineapple kush which is a short stocky plant..................................or maybe cheesecake....or blue dream.......or


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Mar 20, 2011)

think your gunna need some caulking to fill in the gaps...get'r air tight!!


del66666 said:


> so im building a new grow cab but it aint going right......any ideas .....


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Mar 20, 2011)

and so, i take it from time to time you give the plants a spin to allow direct light to hit the whole plant over time...


del66666 said:


> thats the only thing with perpetual, i move taller flowering plants to edge of light and the smaller new ones in the centre propped..........bit of a jumble in there sometimes but all works out in the end.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 20, 2011)

that white lsd looks interesting...


----------



## k3nz1387 (Mar 20, 2011)

just finished ready the thread. del youve made me consider doing 12/12 from seed as i hate the long waiting periods between harvests. if you like a nice couchlock high i've heard that cannatonic from resin seeds is good it has a high cbd content of 6%. nice looking plants btw del that bubblebomb looks tasty.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

legalizeitcanada said:


> and so, i take it from time to time you give the plants a spin to allow direct light to hit the whole plant over time...


not so you would notice but they are out every other night for feeding so they do move around.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

legalizeitcanada said:


> think your gunna need some caulking to fill in the gaps...get'r air tight!!


best be a large tube please........


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

Illumination said:


> that white lsd looks interesting...


you been and had a look at what they got, im always like a kid in a candy shop............


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

k3nz1387 said:


> just finished ready the thread. del youve made me consider doing 12/12 from seed as i hate the long waiting periods between harvests. if you like a nice couchlock high i've heard that cannatonic from resin seeds is good it has a high cbd content of 6%. nice looking plants btw del that bubblebomb looks tasty.


cheers for reading mate....dont mind some couchlock at night.............bubblebomb was a lucky fluke for me.............yeah man give it a try, im more than happy with the weights i get and quality can be as good as bud from a more mature plant, that part is down to grower and genetics......if i see 1 thats not doing as good as should i smoke it early and put another in its place..........look forward to see how it goes.


----------



## k3nz1387 (Mar 20, 2011)

im gonna try some strains that i know do well on 12/12 from seed. just ordered female seeds grapefruit and northern lights and put them in my flower room with my mature plants to see how they turn out. will keep you posted


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

k3nz1387 said:


> im gonna try some strains that i know do well on 12/12 from seed. just ordered female seeds grapefruit and northern lights and put them in my flower room with my mature plants to see how they turn out. will keep you posted


cool where did you source the grapefruit from...................


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Mar 20, 2011)

Well del ive taken the plunge mate and started 12/12 from seed, hope they do as well as your grows your a fucking wizard mate lol your girls are some of if not the best 12/12 plants ive seen. Got 10 strains here ill post updates on here if you dont mind.


----------



## dxtr (Mar 20, 2011)

hi everyone. I'm new around here, I'm first time grower, atm I have some autos on the go and they're giving me quite satisfaction. I expect a 35/45g (1.2, 1.5oz) of yield per plant atm, though there are almost 3 weeks to finish. 

but I'm also interested in this particular form of growing, mainly from an economic pov (12 hrs of light a day is waaaay better than 20, for my pocket  ), but yield-wise it seems to be giving quite a harvest! having not found a tutorial of sort could I ask some question here? f.e. what is the average time of one cycle? average yield expected? particular cures/techniques one must observe doing such grow? del66666 I see that you're quite a pro right now, can I grow the ladies this way in my actual indoor garden? I grow my autos on the bathub on a board, my concern is about the height, I could handle 1m (about 39 inches).

and what about quality? they get snowy just like the regular ones? I' ve seen some pics and the results seems to be very very satisfying, I wonder if I will try some strain growing 12/12 in the future.

last question: what strains in your opinion best handle this light cycle? sorry to bother you this way, hehe, as I said I'm totally n00b.

by and thanx in advance, I'll leave some pics of my current grow.


----------



## k3nz1387 (Mar 20, 2011)

i got them from http://www.herbiespicknmixseeds.com/ pretty cheap and stealth delivery. 1st time ordering from them but only hear good things so lets hope all goes well


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Well del ive taken the plunge mate and started 12/12 from seed, hope they do as well as your grows your a fucking wizard mate lol your girls are some of if not the best 12/12 plants ive seen. Got 10 strains here ill post updates on here if you dont mind.View attachment 1505008


should be ok with all those strains mate, hope all goes well, no reason it shouldnt, yeah man feel free to post what you like on this thread...........


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

dxtr said:


> hi everyone. I'm new around here, I'm first time grower, atm I have some autos on the go and they're giving me quite satisfaction. I expect a 35/45g (1.2, 1.5oz) of yield per plant atm, though there are almost 3 weeks to finish.
> 
> but I'm also interested in this particular form of growing, mainly from an economic pov (12 hrs of light a day is waaaay better than 20, for my pocket  ), but yield-wise it seems to be giving quite a harvest! having not found a tutorial of sort could I ask some question here? f.e. what is the average time of one cycle? average yield expected? particular cures/techniques one must observe doing such grow? del66666 I see that you're quite a pro right now, can I grow the ladies this way in my actual indoor garden? I grow my autos on the bathub on a board, my concern is about the height, I could handle 1m (about 39 inches).
> 
> ...


hello mate,those autos are looking fine, never tried them but often thought i would. times are different for different strains and no doubt sometimes there isnt much in it, but ive done norther lights, thc bomb and orange bud in under 11 weeks. im not really 1 to keep track of time these days, its good for summer only having hot lights for 12 hours a time. no fixes or cures because the only problem ive had really is a strain staying to small and not giving good yield, it really is easy, im far from being any sort of expert, do like this coco though makes it hard to fuck up. you should be okay for height, think my tallest this time is 30 inches, anyway if it starts getting to tall just tie the top of cola over. some people say quality isnt as good as with a mature plant but i think thats because they didnt do a good job........mines fine .........good strains so far are thc bomb reg and fem, grapefruit, gh cheese, northern lights, hash bomb,ultra skunk i guess sativa or large producing strains...


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

k3nz1387 said:


> i got them from http://www.herbiespicknmixseeds.com/ pretty cheap and stealth delivery. 1st time ordering from them but only hear good things so lets hope all goes well


be intersting to see if there is any difference.........good luck


----------



## Millsie (Mar 20, 2011)

Del, where do you get your seeds from? 

What is your top five favorite strains so far? (thinking of getting a few of the strains that work for you and a few that I like the look of)

 My grow box got delivered today... Now I just have to find some wood, so I can set it up properly...


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

Millsie said:


> Del, where do you get your seeds from?
> 
> What is your top five favorite strains so far? (thinking of getting a few of the strains that work for you and a few that I like the look of)
> 
> My grow box got delivered today... Now I just have to find some wood, so I can set it up properly...


whats the wood for? for most of my seeds i go to marijuana nl .....sorry.top 6 would prob be ak from nirvana, then from marijuana nl white widow skunk, grapfruit, thc bomb, blue mystic..........i really rate ultra skunk from dutch passion , strong plant, got very dense and sticky with 1 huge cola, only did a few under 70 watt hps and enviro, bit dearer but well worth the doe


----------



## dxtr (Mar 20, 2011)

thanx del for the complete answer, maybe I'll give a try. gg & keep up the good work, +1 rep!


----------



## smokking ace (Mar 20, 2011)

just started. This is 2 weeks old


----------



## smokking ace (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## liveD (Mar 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> keep cfl close as poss, blue stops stretch, feed veg nutes til you see flowers, just lst if you find its getting tall , letting it get a bit root bound should help force flower, biggest tip really is take the plunge into hps when possible, you need good light for good returns. put some pics up when you like.......


Where can i get ahold of a blue CFL and what wattage do they come in? Also, what are some good veg nutes to get for veging that are inexpensive. Is it bad to use CFL through flowering or will it just make the yield and potency less? And as far as stressing the roots what would be the minimal idea for potting etc?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 21, 2011)

liveD said:


> Where can i get ahold of a blue CFL and what wattage do they come in? Also, what are some good veg nutes to get for veging that are inexpensive. Is it bad to use CFL through flowering or will it just make the yield and potency less? And as far as stressing the roots what would be the minimal idea for potting etc?


large cfls come in 125-200-250 and 300 watt, ebay or any grow shop should have them, maybe different in u.s.a. cause im in uk, cfls can do a really good job and will be as potent as hps grow. ive done seen some really good cfl grows but in my opinion hps makes life easier, hesi tnt isnt very dear, can use in coco and soil, as for pots just use what is good for your space, obviously a wider shorter pot will encourage the plant to go out rather than straight up to quick. experiment and see what works for you.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 21, 2011)

smokking ace said:


> View attachment 1505673View attachment 1505672View attachment 1505671


looking good mate, did you say what strain?


----------



## liveD (Mar 21, 2011)

Finally able to upload a picture, little stretching going on I have my light about 4 inches from the top of the plant. I started in a 16oz party cup how long before I should consider transplant? No nutes for veg added yet either. Sorry so large, lol.


----------



## Ashley Chapman (Mar 21, 2011)

Would Extreme Indica work on a 12/12? (Northern Lights x ICE)


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 21, 2011)

Ashley Chapman said:


> Would Extreme Indica work on a 12/12? (Northern Lights x ICE)


Im sure Del says Northern Lights is good for 12/12 so I would imagine so


----------



## del66666 (Mar 21, 2011)

liveD said:


> Finally able to upload a picture, little stretching going on I have my light about 4 inches from the top of the plant. I started in a 16oz party cup how long before I should consider transplant? No nutes for veg added yet either. Sorry so large, lol.
> View attachment 1506270


cfls should be closer mate and have a fan on plant to strengthen, let those roots have time to fill that pot yet ..............


----------



## del66666 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ashley Chapman said:


> Would Extreme Indica work on a 12/12? (Northern Lights x ICE)


like ssb said, nortern lights or any big genetic strain should in theory be ok....... but hey give it a try and you can tell us.............


----------



## del66666 (Mar 21, 2011)

think ive decided on pineapple kush and amsterdam haze for my next grow ............


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 21, 2011)

I really want a pinnapple strain in my grow, anyone know of the most tasty pineapple strain they have tried, i like sweet weed lol

really would like to know breeder also not just strain lol, want to buy some seeds how is that pinnapple kush


----------



## del66666 (Mar 21, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> I really want a pinnapple strain in my grow, anyone know of the most tasty pineapple strain they have tried, i like sweet weed lol
> 
> really would like to know breeder also not just strain lol, want to buy some seeds how is that pinnapple kush


it looks good, check it out at marijuana.nl ..................got som white lsd too.....


----------



## HotPhyre (Mar 21, 2011)

ya it does look good for sure i was actually checking that one out last night haha, wondering if anyone knows if its better than pinneapple express from g13


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey Del, what are r using to clone with?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 21, 2011)

legalizeitcanada said:


> Hey Del, what are r using to clone with?


nothing at the moment, havent started, might get an e z cloner thingy.............


----------



## drmarcusg (Mar 21, 2011)

del big rep man...you've inspiried me to do a auto flower/12-12 from seed comparison....thread to come


----------



## Ashley Chapman (Mar 21, 2011)

My extreme indica have germinated and now in pots on their 12/12 cycle


----------



## del66666 (Mar 21, 2011)

drmarcusg said:


> del big rep man...you've inspiried me to do a auto flower/12-12 from seed comparison....thread to come


hmm not sure about autos , what would you expect the benefit to be? always intersted in experiments though so post pics and things when you want


----------



## del66666 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ashley Chapman said:


> My extreme indica have germinated and now in pots on their 12/12 cycle


nice 1, keep us posted as you go.................


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2011)

hey del any chance you could take a pic of ya cab for me please mate, i'm looking for some ideas on what to do with setting up my new grow, i found going big easy but now i'm down scaling i'm struggling with the theory a little.
a little info for you mate i'm gonna be using a 600w hps in an air vented hood, 8"inline and matching carbon filter, gonna have a bash at doing it in a modded wardrobe measuring roughly 4x4x6ft ish and am not too sure what to do with regards to height etc. cheers mate


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 21, 2011)

drmarcusg said:


> del big rep man...you've inspiried me to do a auto flower/12-12 from seed comparison....thread to come


Do u mean 12/12 with autos. If you do i think at least 18/6 for a decent yield


----------



## del66666 (Mar 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Do u mean 12/12 with autos. If you do i think at least 18/6 for a decent yield


yeah man cant understand the logic....................


----------



## del66666 (Mar 21, 2011)

W Dragon said:


> hey del any chance you could take a pic of ya cab for me please mate, i'm looking for some ideas on what to do with setting up my new grow, i found going big easy but now i'm down scaling i'm struggling with the theory a little.
> a little info for you mate i'm gonna be using a 600w hps in an air vented hood, 8"inline and matching carbon filter, gonna have a bash at doing it in a modded wardrobe measuring roughly 4x4x6ft ish and am not too sure what to do with regards to height etc. cheers mate


yes mate will be opening up soon so wiil take a few snaps...........sounds around same size as mine except you got an extra foot head space.........


----------



## Ashley Chapman (Mar 21, 2011)

Will do mate, major respect to you for this idea


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2011)

cheers mate i'd greatly appreciate it, i've been running it through in my head now for the last couple of weeks and every time i settle on an idea the doubts creep in and i start over lol it's starting to do my nut in slowly mate and after seeing what your doing i figured you were the man to ask mate


----------



## del66666 (Mar 21, 2011)

here we go dragon some pics of cab hope it helps you mate...........


----------



## drmarcusg (Mar 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hmm not sure about autos , what would you expect the benefit to be? always intersted in experiments though so post pics and things when you want


im expecting the benefits to be more on the side of the regualr photo seeds....more strain choice, better genetics

just wanna see which yeilds more in my setup...


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 21, 2011)

cheers del your a super star mate, that's helped me out no end mate, i was thinking along the same lines but wasn't too sure if it would work out but now i've seen it can i'll be following in your foot steps. cheers again mate it's much appreciated i can crack on without the worries and headaches


----------



## drmarcusg (Mar 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Do u mean 12/12 with autos. If you do i think at least 18/6 for a decent yield


sorry i meant auto's under 18/6

and photoperiods under 12/12

but my remaining 2 autos WILL be under 12/12.....people can say what they want... i just wanna see it for myself...


----------



## del66666 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ashley Chapman said:


> Will do mate, major respect to you for this idea


respect to the person who gave me the idea.......cant bloody remember.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 21, 2011)

drmarcusg said:


> sorry i meant auto's under 18/6
> 
> and photoperiods under 12/12
> 
> but my remaining 2 autos WILL be under 12/12.....people can say what they want... i just wanna see it for myself...


yeah man thats cool....experimenting has to be done.


----------



## Ashley Chapman (Mar 21, 2011)

How long did your seeds take to break soil with 12/12?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ashley Chapman said:


> How long did your seeds take to break soil with 12/12?


i start mine on paper towel in plastc snap lid container, seeds i get from marijuana nl take 2 days roughly to pop then into soil and they are out within about 48 hours, but seeds i got from gh take twice as long, nearly threw away a pot with big bang in because id given up but now its just popped.


----------



## Ashley Chapman (Mar 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i start mine on paper towel in plastc snap lid container, seeds i get from marijuana nl take 2 days roughly to pop then into soil and they are out within about 48 hours, but seeds i got from gh take twice as long, nearly threw away a pot with big bang in because id given up but now its just popped.


 I'm running extreme indica from femaleseeds nl and they had 2 cm tap roots when I planted them, I hope they break soil as quick as yours


----------



## j edwards (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice thread I started my 12/12 yesterday I hope do as half as well as you sir growing vanila kush, the church, and tnt kush all fem seeds


----------



## j edwards (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey del are you talking about the pineapple kush from marijuana-seeds.nl that looks mighty tasty


----------



## del66666 (Mar 22, 2011)

j edwards said:


> Hey del are you talking about the pineapple kush from marijuana-seeds.nl that looks mighty tasty


yes mate, theres several i like the look of but i think thats top for the moment, church is on my list , got a very long list, buying seeds can become addictive,feel to post pics of your stuff when you want....good luck with the grow mate... white lsd looks good.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 22, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yes mate, theres several i like the look of but i think thats top for the moment, church is on my list , got a very long list, buying seeds can become addictive,feel to post pics of your stuff when you want....good luck with the grow mate... white lsd looks good.


Yes I am peaked in interest ond white lsd...if anyone gives it a grow please let us know about how it is....interested in it for hash oil production

Namaste'


----------



## del66666 (Mar 22, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Yes I am peaked in interest ond white lsd...if anyone gives it a grow please let us know about how it is....interested in it for hash oil production
> 
> Namaste'


sounds heavy duty, might be a bit much for me these days....has oil nice, made some oil from pollen once with home made 90 ish percent alcohol


----------



## j edwards (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah im ordering 10 of each pineapple and white lsd for my next grow


----------



## j edwards (Mar 22, 2011)

Quick question for u del do ph down your feeding water and nute water and
If so what to?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 22, 2011)

j edwards said:


> Quick question for u del do ph down your feeding water and nute water and
> If so what to?


never used to in soil but i do in coco, always keep it between as near to 6 as i can, seems to have kept them healthy.


----------



## ClamDigger (Mar 22, 2011)

im sorry if this was already posted but from what breeder did you get that Grapefruit?
amazing way to grow
+rep


----------



## del66666 (Mar 22, 2011)

ClamDigger said:


> im sorry if this was already posted but from what breeder did you get that Grapefruit?
> amazing way to grow
> +rep


hello mate, i got them from marijuana nl, they got some nice strains, new ones in at the moment


----------



## Ashley Chapman (Mar 22, 2011)

I had to re plant one because the root came out the top, will it live?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ashley Chapman said:


> I had to re plant one because the root came out the top, will it live?


what you saying it grew the wrong way ?


----------



## Ashley Chapman (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah. The root curled and came up with the seed


----------



## del66666 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ashley Chapman said:


> Yeah. The root curled and came up with the seed


well thats a strange 1, hope it gets a sense of direction soon............


----------



## Ashley Chapman (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm hoping it doesn't die from being uprooted and moved


----------



## j edwards (Mar 22, 2011)

Could I use apple cider vinger for a ph down I read that somewhere but wasnt sure


----------



## Illumination (Mar 22, 2011)

I have read that as well...but i would try adding it and letting it stand 24 hours to test stability and if stable then seems a real option

Just my thoughts

Hope it helps

Namaste'


----------



## j edwards (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks bro ill give it a try


----------



## del66666 (Mar 22, 2011)

big bang is up and at em........... just put a white widow to germ......


----------



## stoneyhomer (Mar 22, 2011)

j edwards said:


> Could I use apple cider vinger for a ph down I read that somewhere but wasnt sure


yer u can im no expert only 2 grows under my belt but its all i have used my tap walter is ph 8.1 aprox 13 ml cider viniger brings 5 ltrs down to about 6.5 ish


----------



## Kap10Kush (Mar 22, 2011)

This is mah grow from 12/12 
i have much smaller pots than you del so i'm only expecting 2-3 grams i plant i think im not really sure i've just ate shit the past six times i've tried to grow and havent gotten anything out of it, so i figured 12/12 from seed leaves you the least amount of time to make mistakes, feel free to check it out if anyone is interested in a style similar to 12/12 party cup growing with limited space


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2011)

j edwards said:


> Could I use apple cider vinger for a ph down I read that somewhere but wasnt sure


Why not spend 5 pounds and get some ph down


----------



## del66666 (Mar 23, 2011)

Kap10Kush said:


> This is mah grow from 12/12
> i have much smaller pots than you del so i'm only expecting 2-3 grams i plant i think im not really sure i've just ate shit the past six times i've tried to grow and havent gotten anything out of it, so i figured 12/12 from seed leaves you the least amount of time to make mistakes, feel free to check it out if anyone is interested in a style similar to 12/12 party cup growing with limited space


welcome, will drop in and take a look, you in soil ?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 23, 2011)

ok i got a smallish grow cab , not loads of height so obviously ive gone for something that gets really big........but very cheap .....hooray, gone for amsterdam haze, 41 sqiud for 10 fems, thinking of breeding with my bubblebomb., wanted something a bit lively for a change......


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2011)

Thats not a bad price del. Is it a 12 weeker being a haze


----------



## del66666 (Mar 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Thats not a bad price del. Is it a 12 weeker being a haze


either 8-10 or 9-10, they always always got good deals, hash bomb 48, grapefruit 47, black domino 47- white shark 42..........


----------



## del66666 (Mar 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Thats not a bad price del. Is it a 12 weeker being a haze


tis a bit longer than i like, i hate to wait....


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2011)

That from london seed center? Im going to use them from now on. All beans i got popped in under 24hrs. Good prices to add


----------



## del66666 (Mar 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> That from london seed center? Im going to use them from now on. All beans i got popped in under 24hrs. Good prices to add


nah mate marijuana nl, mostly always use them, often regret it when i dont......


----------



## Millsie (Mar 23, 2011)

Del,

Ever tried AK-48? Thinking of grabbing a few bags and/or white widow


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2011)

Millsie said:


> Del,
> 
> Ever tried AK-48? Thinking of grabbing a few bags and/or white widow


Thats exactly what I'm starting just now, 12/12 from seed. Great minds think alike.lol


----------



## Millsie (Mar 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Thats exactly what I'm starting just now, 12/12 from seed. Great minds think alike.lol


Sweet! You'll probably will have finished before the time I grow them though, Guess I'll get to see what they turn out like.. Haha

What kinda setup you got man?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 23, 2011)

1.5m cubed with dripper system and 2x600w light. I'll get a photo up


----------



## del66666 (Mar 23, 2011)

Millsie said:


> Del,
> 
> Ever tried AK-48? Thinking of grabbing a few bags and/or white widow


ak ..yeah love it , it gets so frosty...........


----------



## TiloGrow (Mar 23, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ak ..yeah love it , it gets so frosty...........


Ya i just got 5 pure power plant 5 wonder woman and 5 ak-48 all from nirvana and all feminized... This will be my first time growing from legit strains and i can't fuckin wait to see how they turn out.. Any one ever tried ppp or wonder woman??


----------



## del66666 (Mar 23, 2011)

TiloGrow said:


> Ya i just got 5 pure power plant 5 wonder woman and 5 ak-48 all from nirvana and all feminized... This will be my first time growing from legit strains and i can't fuckin wait to see how they turn out.. Any one ever tried ppp or wonder woman??


hope all goes well mate, thought about growing the ppp and wonder but then i think that about every strain...............


----------



## TiloGrow (Mar 23, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hope all goes well mate, thought about growing the ppp and wonder but then i think that about every strain...............


ya i'm hoping the yield is really good, also as i'm no where near as advanced as you so i'm trying to grow stains that are easier.. my last crop was supposed chocolope clones from a friend but either he cloned a shitty pheno or it just wasnt lope but it wasn't all that great. Basically i'm hoping that having a high yielding strain might make up for my errors in growing so i can have a sufficient yield this time around.. we'll see


----------



## del66666 (Mar 23, 2011)

TiloGrow said:


> ya i'm hoping the yield is really good, also as i'm no where near as advanced as you so i'm trying to grow stains that are easier.. my last crop was supposed chocolope clones from a friend but either he cloned a shitty pheno or it just wasnt lope but it wasn't all that great. Basically i'm hoping that having a high yielding strain might make up for my errors in growing so i can have a sufficient yield this time around.. we'll see


i always try and go for big strains too, good job theres a lot of them...........


----------



## del66666 (Mar 23, 2011)

lost my cheese to bud rot.......some pics......of 1 of my old bubblebombs........cant load any new pics cause loader aint working at mo..


----------



## LVTDY (Mar 23, 2011)

WOW! That right there, is amazing.


----------



## foryoursorrows (Mar 23, 2011)

heres my babies "besides back middle" after 10 days of 12/12. 1 is starting to pre sex and others arn't that far behind!


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 23, 2011)

is that your razor del? do you do your legs with it? 



del66666 said:


> lost my cheese to bud rot.......some pics......of 1 of my old bubblebombs........cant load any new pics cause loader aint working at mo..


----------



## makinthemagic (Mar 23, 2011)

j edwards said:


> Could I use apple cider vinger for a ph down I read that somewhere but wasnt sure


probably, but i'd stick to a very plain vinegar. not sure what the apple cider adds to it or if the plants will like it. i use white vinegar, a few drops per gallon.


----------



## Illumination (Mar 23, 2011)

i found regular vinegar not stable.... after it sits ph drifts quite a bit...which indicates even more swing in the medium will be occurring 

Namaste'


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2011)

LVTDY said:


> WOW! That right there, is amazing.


cheers mate, lucky bit of breeding............


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2011)

foryoursorrows said:


> View attachment 1510522
> heres my babies "besides back middle" after 10 days of 12/12. 1 is starting to pre sex and others arn't that far behind!


looking good, you got t5s at the side? whats the light above, what strains, if you already told me at some point im soz but my memory is shot.........


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> is that your razor del? do you do your legs with it?


only if im going out with the girls.........................


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2011)

Illumination said:


> i found regular vinegar not stable.... after it sits ph drifts quite a bit...which indicates even more swing in the medium will be occurring
> 
> Namaste'


absolutely, better off getting the real deal, lemon juice works, but i had to use 5ml a litre, nice to drink on a sunny day..............


----------



## bj.bubbler (Mar 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> lost my cheese to bud rot.......some pics......of 1 of my old bubblebombs........cant load any new pics cause loader aint working at mo..


That is sick del...and nice choice of music. Guess your secret is out, Pink Floyd in the grow room, of course it makes perfect sense.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2011)

bj.bubbler said:


> That is sick del...and nice choice of music. Guess your secret is out, Pink Floyd in the grow room, of course it makes perfect sense.


cheers man, cant beat a bit of floyd when your getting wrecked.............


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 24, 2011)

Pink Floyd. Excellent. Had a tear in my eye when they played that G8 concert. Comfortably Numb got me


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Pink Floyd. Excellent. Had a tear in my eye when they played that G8 concert. Comfortably Numb got me


love listening and love playing it....................


----------



## NLNo5 (Mar 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> nah mate marijuana nl, mostly always use them, often regret it when i dont......


Fuck yeah DotNL. I just can't seem to stay away, always come back for more.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> love listening and love playing it....................


Ive played since I was 13 mate. Been in a few bands, best one was called Jackknife. Kinda far out dancy rock. Lots of effects. Ive still got my strat but mainly now just fuck about with my acoustic. Love jamming, I was rhythm, specialising in chorus. lol


----------



## NLNo5 (Mar 24, 2011)

I've got blueberry on the way gonna 12.12 her in a PC case with a CMH. She's going to be stuborn with me (nine different ways) I can already tell. It aint gonna be pretty but it'l prolly smoke pretty good. She's going to take it in a 1L pot and she's going to get topped and LST'd. I'ma going to bend the bitch right over my leg. And if she tries to grow out of the case much I'm going to prune her like the mad hatter.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2011)

they say 80 percent of grapefruit seeds are winners and 20 are prone to stability problems, heres an unstable 1, my little freak, no much bud but very sticky.........


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 24, 2011)

Pic number 3. Mmmmmmmmm........


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 24, 2011)

Something I've just noticed about your plants del, the sugar leaves are always fairly rounded. Kind of like the ones that grow when you reveg a plant, do you think that's because it is vegging and flowering all at once? The same leaves started sprouting on my strawberry haze cause of a light leak. It would make sense though ... I reckon ... lol.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 24, 2011)

You got a point WOW mate lol............

what can i say..........................Amazin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Something I've just noticed about your plants del, the sugar leaves are always fairly rounded. Kind of like the ones that grow when you reveg a plant, do you think that's because it is vegging and flowering all at once? The same leaves started sprouting on my strawberry haze cause of a light leak. It would make sense though ... I reckon ... lol.


the honest answer is i aint got a clue mate, never even thought about it, guess you could be right..........


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2011)

ordered 10 litres of hesi coco bloom and 5 of tnt, should last a while......


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2011)

chopped the grapefruits, had 2 more with bud rot, think thats 3 now, only problem with solid fat buds easier to get rot. the other 2 that i chopped tonight were ok and stripped of stems and trimmed weighed 361 grams and 253 , easy lost several ounces to rot this time but i have a cunning plan ............well i have some sort of plan


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2011)

ordered my amsterdam haze seeds on 23 in the evening and i got them today.....now thats what i call good service.


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> the honest answer is i aint got a clue mate, never even thought about it, guess you could be right..........


lol one of them stoned thoughts where it seems like a really trivial thing at the time but after you realise it's got no real reason at all ... kinda like this post haha.

the seed companies seem to be really quick out the gate don't they. crackin service!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol one of them stoned thoughts where it seems like a really trivial thing at the time but after you realise it's got no real reason at all ... kinda like this post haha.
> 
> the seed companies seem to be really quick out the gate don't they. crackin service!


yeah mate they all want the huge custom there is now, internet has made it boom time for them...............


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2011)

some close ups of what i cropped yesterday.........


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2011)

time to give these bubblebombs bigger pots


----------



## del66666 (Mar 26, 2011)

first 5 pics of bubblebomb and some pics of thc bomb reg and el nino. old pics done 12-12 from seed. done with envirolites


----------



## del66666 (Mar 26, 2011)

this is what happens if you leave petunias to close and they pollinate your girls


----------



## stoneyhomer (Mar 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> this is what happens if you leave petunias to close and they pollinate your girls


lol man thats funny


----------



## Millsie (Mar 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> this is what happens if you leave petunias to close and they pollinate your girls


You must be happier with the pretty flowers it created though...? 

Hahahahahahaha that sucks man... bad luck..


----------



## del66666 (Mar 26, 2011)

first pic is an el nino.........then the rest is thc bomb regular seed done 12-12 from seed using 200 watt enviros.. a female from this batch was used to breed the bubblebomb.


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Mar 26, 2011)

i dont understand why you would 12-12 from seed, i may be wrong but i thought that a plant has to be a certain size before it could produce a pistil

so why would you not just veg for 2 weeks from seed then flip to flower?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 26, 2011)

Killer Vanilla said:


> i dont understand why you would 12-12 from seed, i may be wrong but i thought that a plant has to be a certain size before it could produce a pistil
> 
> so why would you not just veg for 2 weeks from seed then flip to flower?


why do we all grow our different ways,? because we are individual. i grow perpetual, i get 2-3 oz dry per plant often within 11 weeks, im happy.........


----------



## del66666 (Mar 26, 2011)

just ordered some cheap fem big bomb seeds, thc bomb x big bud....


----------



## WOWgrow (Mar 26, 2011)

Ahhh sounds like you might have a yield contester for your bubblebomb


----------



## del66666 (Mar 26, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Ahhh sounds like you might have a yield contester for your bubblebomb


might end up breeding a big bomb bubblebomb.....or maybe a double bubble big bomb


----------



## del66666 (Mar 26, 2011)

ok , took a look at the plants and i got a confirmed fem bubblebomb and a confirmed freebie fem royal hash , so this grow so far confirmed females are 1 x lemon skunk around 10 days in flower, 3 x northern lights and 2 grapefruit just starting to flower, 1xbubblebomb and 1x royal hash just showing sex 1st 3 pics lemon skunk, 4th bubblebomb


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 26, 2011)

how about a doublebubbleberrybigbudbomb?



del66666 said:


> might end up breeding a big bomb bubblebomb.....or maybe a double bubble big bomb


----------



## Spuzzum (Mar 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cheers mate, i never show the failures though lol, would have started a thread months ago but be fucked if i could find the thread starter tab, cant read the writing its hidden in a dark grey border on my screen, maybe i need glasses.......



Naw.. show the failure's.. it's what learning's all about man. Shows what you started with, what you experienced in success and failure, and what you did to overcome the failures. 

Honesty's always my policy.. if I f* up, well.. I'm only human, right? 

And theres always someone else who will experience the same problems.. nice to share our failures and fixes with those that need it. 



By the way.. love the Grapefruit.. monster strain, eh? Have some seed stash of Grapefruit x BigBud x Skunk #1 (BC Sweet Skunk.. Breeder Steve?) from a bag here in Van, from '96. Some actually sprouted for buddy last season, so I'm hoping some will for me as well this summer .


----------



## liveD (Mar 27, 2011)

Im back with updated pics of how my first attempt is coming along. I believe this is about week 2 from seed. Im thinkin I got a little stretching going on, I have the CFL as close to the plant as possible(about 6 inches). Does it look bad? Sorry the pics are sideways.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 27, 2011)

Spuzzum said:


> Naw.. show the failure's.. it's what learning's all about man. Shows what you started with, what you experienced in success and failure, and what you did to overcome the failures.
> 
> Honesty's always my policy.. if I f* up, well.. I'm only human, right?
> 
> ...


ive shown a few that were short on bud or a little freaky but luckily it doesnt seem to happen much, my idea of failure is getting less than 2 oz a plant lol......look forward to see that grapefruit mix of yours...you checked out my thc bomb x bubblegum, big yielder.pics in my albums and some in this thread.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 27, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> how about a doublebubbleberrybigbudbomb?


not sure i could remember all that lol..........


----------



## del66666 (Mar 27, 2011)

liveD said:


> Im back with updated pics of how my first attempt is coming along. I believe this is about week 2 from seed. Im thinkin I got a little stretching going on, I have the CFL as close to the plant as possible(about 6 inches). Does it look bad? Sorry the pics are sideways.
> View attachment 1516404View attachment 1516405


cfls should go closer like 1-2 inches, use a fan too, looks healthy though........


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 27, 2011)

has anyone ever tried LST'ing a plant that started from seed on 12/12? right now im growing 3 lowryder autos under 17/7 light cycle and im lst'n them. not sure what to expect really but im pretty excited.


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Mar 27, 2011)

del66666 said:


> why do we all grow our different ways,? because we are individual. i grow perpetual, i get 2-3 oz dry per plant often within 11 weeks, im happy.........


im not questioning your tecnique i was curious and wondered what you thought about my question


----------



## Truth B Known (Mar 27, 2011)

wow, very interesting! 12/12 from seed! i will def have to give this a try!!


----------



## allywado (Mar 27, 2011)

Got an update of my 12/12 from seed under a 400w hps in b&q's finest seedling and cutting compost with a free army of insects. Its a bag seed I got in some tasty green, whiteberry apparently.
I think its about 3 weeks old but i really dont know......Started to see pistils so atleast its a girl .....I've been feeding it biobizz grow, bloom, and alg-a-mic at 3ml per litre, fed it twice over the last week. Heres some pics


----------



## del66666 (Mar 27, 2011)

Killer Vanilla said:


> im not questioning your tecnique i was curious and wondered what you thought about my question


hello mate, i hate to wait, like to just throw seeds in at different times without the worry of light schedules, dont like the lights on when im out,dont like lights on to much in summer when hot and really its apples and oranges, i could veg longer and get perhaps more bud but is the extra time and electric worth it. my best plant this time was 363 g wet. it has worked for me so i guess thats why ive stuck with it


----------



## del66666 (Mar 27, 2011)

Truth B Known said:


> wow, very interesting! 12/12 from seed! i will def have to give this a try!!


be sure to show how you are getting on............


----------



## del66666 (Mar 27, 2011)

allywado said:


> Got an update of my 12/12 from seed under a 400w hps in b&q's finest seedling and cutting compost with a free army of insects. Its a bag seed I got in some tasty green, whiteberry apparently.
> I think its about 3 weeks old but i really dont know......Started to see pistils so atleast its a girl .....I've been feeding it biobizz grow, bloom, and alg-a-mic at 3ml per litre, fed it twice over the last week. Heres some pics
> 
> View attachment 1516823View attachment 1516824View attachment 1516825View attachment 1516826


looking good mate, why you feeding bloom.... i wait til they start showing proper flowers,,,,. looks good on it though..


----------



## bigedawg (Mar 27, 2011)

how do u germinate your seeds? I have been trying to find threads regarding this issue but no luck..thanks for any help..


----------



## NLNo5 (Mar 27, 2011)

Mother fucking snowy!!!



PUKKA BUD said:


> You got a point WOW mate lol............
> 
> what can i say..........................Amazin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 27, 2011)

bigedawg said:


> how do u germinate your seeds? I have been trying to find threads regarding this issue but no luck..thanks for any help..


between wet paper kitchen towel in a plastic container with a lid on, i wait till the seed pops and has 5- 10 mils sticking out then pot up with a little soil or coco covering it and water well.


----------



## allywado (Mar 27, 2011)

del66666 said:


> looking good mate, why you feeding bloom.... i wait til they start showing proper flowers,,,,. looks good on it though..


I figured the bloom would get the ball rolling faster and i think this will be my last soil grow so ive got these biobizz nutes to use up lol. Going for strong nutes too as i didnt see any burn with those nutes in my other grow. I think il find out the limits of an mj plant with this one........


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Mar 27, 2011)

ahh nice thanks del i see, i might have to give it a go sometime would work nice for just buying pick n mix seeds n throwin them in there randomly


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Mar 27, 2011)

Dude this thread is awesome! I just started my 3rd grow and due to space conditions this time my tents came down and im doing a rubbermaid grow. not that theres anything wrong with it. actually, im loving it so far haha. I just have a 10 gallon on its side with 5 23w and 1 40w 2700k cfl's, the top half has security blanket wrapped around and on the lip. theres a 45 cfm pc fan at the bottom for intake and a 120 cfm pc fan at the top for exhaust. its in my closet and temps with lights on are 80-82 and like 70 when theres off....Anyway, i didnt feel like making another container for veg so i just have it on a 12/12 cycle. Every thing i put in here will be the same strain of bag seed, because im sure there will be many in and out. haha...the medium is mg organic and for nutes i use mg for veg and i have the canna line for flower with the booster (3 part gimmic) ive had some problems so far with heavy yellowing after about 3 weeks (i wasnt feeding them for the first 3 weeks because i was sexing them) so now i have 3 females in there, 1 is doing great it took to the transplant and topping no problem, has a few pistils sticking out and is now growing what appears to be 2 khola's. The others arnt as great, 1 was over waterd on my part and the other is still in a bit of shock im guess...in my vegetable closet i snuck in 2 ladies that are starting there 3rd node's and i have 4 seedlings in yogurt cups in there which im not sure about the sex....once i find some batteries for my piece of shit camera ill get some picks


----------



## del66666 (Mar 27, 2011)

allywado said:


> I figured the bloom would get the ball rolling faster and i think this will be my last soil grow so ive got these biobizz nutes to use up lol. Going for strong nutes too as i didnt see any burn with those nutes in my other grow. I think il find out the limits of an mj plant with this one........


nice one mate, yeah biobizz good shit if you shake it up enough.......


----------



## del66666 (Mar 27, 2011)

NewClosetGrower said:


> Dude this thread is awesome! I just started my 3rd grow and due to space conditions this time my tents came down and im doing a rubbermaid grow. not that theres anything wrong with it. actually, im loving it so far haha. I just have a 10 gallon on its side with 5 23w and 1 40w 2700k cfl's, the top half has security blanket wrapped around and on the lip. theres a 45 cfm pc fan at the bottom for intake and a 120 cfm pc fan at the top for exhaust. its in my closet and temps with lights on are 80-82 and like 70 when theres off....Anyway, i didnt feel like making another container for veg so i just have it on a 12/12 cycle. Every thing i put in here will be the same strain of bag seed, because im sure there will be many in and out. haha...the medium is mg organic and for nutes i use mg for veg and i have the canna line for flower with the booster (3 part gimmic) ive had some problems so far with heavy yellowing after about 3 weeks (i wasnt feeding them for the first 3 weeks because i was sexing them) so now i have 3 females in there, 1 is doing great it took to the transplant and topping no problem, has a few pistils sticking out and is now growing what appears to be 2 khola's. The others arnt as great, 1 was over waterd on my part and the other is still in a bit of shock im guess...in my vegetable closet i snuck in 2 ladies that are starting there 3rd node's and i have 4 seedlings in yogurt cups in there which im not sure about the sex....once i find some batteries for my piece of shit camera ill get some picks


hello mate, sounds like a neat little system, you say you didnt feed them for 3 weeks cause you were sexing them? how come, are they supposed to show earlier? have you only just started with this grow?


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Mar 27, 2011)

yeah man, i planted like 11 seeds in party cups on a 12/12 cycle and it took about 3 weeks for them to show sex and if i fed them i would have burnt them...and yeah i started it about a month ago i guess


----------



## del66666 (Mar 27, 2011)

some new pics................ 5th pic biggest plant is northern lights, 6th is another royal hash confirmed female tonight, last pic is white widow just surfaced


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Mar 27, 2011)

Damn man that nl is a monster. im gonna have to look back and see what your using


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Mar 28, 2011)

ok guys heres a few pics of what im using...and then a few pics of some seedlings and another little plant i had with my veggies...


and the last pics were taken right when the lights went out after i transplanted them into some 1 gallon containers and added another one in a butter container....the gallon pots you see in here are old potato salad jugs, and there perfect. from now on im going to keep them in there and do seeds start to finish. i might start seedlings in something small like yogurt cups before the gallon pots, but nothing bigger then that...let me know what you think bud


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 28, 2011)

dang you eat a lot of potato salad...



NewClosetGrower said:


> ok guys heres a few pics of what im using...and then a few pics of some seedlings and another little plant i had with my veggies...
> 
> 
> and the last pics were taken right when the lights went out after i transplanted them into some 1 gallon containers and added another one in a butter container....the gallon pots you see in here are old potato salad jugs, and there perfect. from now on im going to keep them in there and do seeds start to finish. i might start seedlings in something small like yogurt cups before the gallon pots, but nothing bigger then that...let me know what you think bud


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Mar 28, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> dang you eat a lot of potato salad...


lmfao, we save every kinda of container that can be used in our gardens...but yeah no that you mention it i love potato salad....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 28, 2011)

NewClosetGrower said:


> lmfao, we save every kinda of container that can be used in our gardens...but yeah no that you mention it i love potato salad....


High mate nice little cab, i was just thinkin how far are them cfls from the plants and are they blue??, looks like you could get them a far bit lower will help to keep them short mate good lick


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Mar 28, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> High mate nice little cab, i was just thinkin how far are them cfls from the plants and are they blue??, looks like you could get them a far bit lower will help to keep them short mate good lick


thanks man, the lights are like 12" from the lights i guess, i know they could be a little closer. when i put seeds in the box i stack a few books up to get them like 2" from the cup but there starting to flower and stretch so i moved them down, and right now i only have the red cfl's in there because it helps them to not stretch as much, and once there tied down i'll put a 40w blue light in because i think it will help with the growth of the buds an not have to worry about them getting to close to the lights...thanks for your input though man, stay tuned


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 28, 2011)

Its the other way round mate the blue cfl's are for veg and keeps them small with close node spacin then the red are for flower, i keep my plants between 3-4" from 2x45w blue cfls all the way till i bring my hps in, on my last grow my plant was like 12" tall after 6weeks of veg but with like 13 sets of nodes witch means like 26 bud sites i ended up with 8 1/2 oz dry weight of 1 plant!
If i was you i'd get the blue cfls in there now get your plants raised so there like a few inch's away and they should start bushin out mate and not grow taller at all really keep lowerin them as they do but keep close then bring in the red 1's when you flower just my 2 pence bro hope it helps

Peace


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Mar 28, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Its the other way round mate the blue cfl's are for veg and keeps them small with close node spacin then the red are for flower, i keep my plants between 3-4" from 2x45w blue cfls all the way till i bring my hps in, on my last grow my plant was like 12" tall after 6weeks of veg but with like 13 sets of nodes witch means like 26 bud sites i ended up with 8 1/2 oz dry weight of 1 plant!
> If i was you i'd get the blue cfls in there now get your plants raised so there like a few inch's away and they should start bushin out mate and not grow taller at all really keep lowerin them as they do but keep close then bring in the red 1's when you flower just my 2 pence bro hope it helps
> 
> Peace


thanks for the kind words man...i know the blue is for veg and red for flower...i 12/12 from seed with all red but maybe i will throw a blue in there....they were raised up really close but i took the books out not that long ago...maybe i will get them closer, we'll see....thanks man


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Mar 28, 2011)

wait your telling me you got over a half pound from one plant that you started to flower when it was only 12"...


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 28, 2011)

ahaha i think he lives near a nuclear power plant... i saw the pics it looked like a damn xmas tree - HUGE!



NewClosetGrower said:


> wait your telling me you got over a half pound from one plant that you started to flower when it was only 12"...


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Mar 28, 2011)

lol yeah man, no shit...that thing was huge!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes mate check out my grow i switched when 12" and she trippled so finished up 3ft bang on the info i found on the strain said it was a strecher so thats why i flipped then, the blue cheese im growin next barly doubles so gunna veg a little bigger maybe 16-18" i like big plants lol!!!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's a pic a week before i switched 8" tall 14" wide,............ she was 12" and like 18" wide when i switch at the time i was raisin the light a inch a day nearly and the plant was growin upto it







And here it is 4 days after switch 18" tall started to strech after i brought the hps in top cola kinda appeared from no where lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 28, 2011)

got my food today, should see me for a couple of weeks...........


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 29, 2011)

heya del didnt know if this was any use to you as a 12/12 strain 
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/322289-fruity-chronic-grow-un-freaking.html


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 29, 2011)

del66666 said:


> got my food today, should see me for a couple of weeks...........


 
very nice, how much that lot cost ya? am looking for an alternative to canna a+b for next purchase of nutes but how does this hesi stuff d del?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 29, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> very nice, how much that lot cost ya? am looking for an alternative to canna a+b for next purchase of nutes but how does this hesi stuff d del?


used hesi through veg and part flower then ran out so switched to canna, was really green with hesi so thought id just use hesi all way through and see how it goes... got yellow tnt for veg and orange coco for bloom, no mixing, 2.5 - 5 ml in veg and its 5ml in bloom, reckon 3-4 ml would do cause mine were looking to healthy lol, also getting hammerhead pk soon, hesi was 45 for 10 litres of coco bloom and 25 for 5 litres tnt, not a bad price me thinks.......


----------



## del66666 (Mar 29, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> heya del didnt know if this was any use to you as a 12/12 strain
> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/322289-fruity-chronic-grow-un-freaking.html


looks very interesting mate could be worth a try............


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Mar 29, 2011)

Day 17 of 12/12 from seed, things going well so far, atleast they shouldnt outgrow the effing cab this time. Got me hesi nutes and coco allready to go for the next grow perpetual harvest here i come.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 29, 2011)

pics from tonight......1st pic is northern lights- grapefruit and bubblebomb. pic 2 and pic 3 is lemon skunk... pic 4 is 2 x nl and lemon skunk.......pic 5 is bubblebomb..pic 6 is northern lights - grapefruit and bubblebomb.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Mar 29, 2011)

Lemon skunks comming along nicely del, you grown that b4


----------



## del66666 (Mar 29, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Lemon skunks comming along nicely del, you grown that b4


yeah plenty of bud sites, no mate not tried it before keep trying new ones each time.....lots to go yet lol.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 29, 2011)

your plants are looking good mate............


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah doing well atm, pineapple chunk was a runt so that got pulled but the rest are good, trying my hand at coco as well got 8 rocklock on the go in coco, cheers for that recomendation on that coco stockest, got me 7 bales delivered the other day good price and seems good quality, if i dont have to go to a hydro shop all the better.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 29, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah doing well atm, pineapple chunk was a runt so that got pulled but the rest are good, trying my hand at coco as well got 8 rocklock on the go in coco, cheers for that recomendation on that coco stockest, got me 7 bales delivered the other day good price and seems good quality, if i dont have to go to a hydro shop all the better.


yeah mate we got a shop up the road but no way........wanted some rocklock but was out of stock.....must of been you had the last ones.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Mar 30, 2011)

Could well ave been mate lol, got quite a stash of rocklock beans


----------



## del66666 (Mar 30, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Could well ave been mate lol, got quite a stash of rocklock beans


rocklock a favourite of yours then?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Mar 30, 2011)

I gotta say i like everything ive grown from DNA genetics, ive done about half dozen of their strains all were gooduns in my book. The rocklock was one of my favourites for being a good yeilder as well as a decent smoke, thought be a good one for a 12/12 grow. You tried picknmix for beans? only place i ever used until i wanted some grapefruit then used that marijuana nl place.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 30, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I gotta say i like everything ive grown from DNA genetics, ive done about half dozen of their strains all were gooduns in my book. The rocklock was one of my favourites for being a good yeilder as well as a decent smoke, thought be a good one for a 12/12 grow. You tried picknmix for beans? only place i ever used until i wanted some grapefruit then used that marijuana nl place.


nah been looking on there though, think i might buy an assortment from there soon, nice to have a mix going.......not tried dna yet but like the look of their menu.....


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Mar 30, 2011)

they do have some nice strains their sharksbreath is another goodun got one in the cab now so in a couple of weeks ill stick some pics up and you can have a butchers.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 31, 2011)

this is the coco i use, fiver a bale, 65 ish litres per bale.......................... nothing but the finest quality.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)

del66666 said:


> this is the coco i use, fiver a bale, 65 ish litres per bale.......................... nothing but the finest quality.


looks good del mate you got a description of the stuff???


----------



## del66666 (Mar 31, 2011)

All Fertile Fibre coir is quality controlled, from sustainable organic sources at least 50 miles from the ocean.
To ensure freedom from salt&#8212;which ruins some of the coir on the market&#8212;our product is carefully tested. Test include electric conductivity, pH, density and consistency, sodium, potassium. Only when we are happy will we release it for sale.
Coir is the ideal medium for hydroponics.













*Coir Bales*







Our specially selected compressed 5Kg Fertile Fibre coir bales expand to make approximately 65 litres.
Use as a base for your own compost; add composted bark for drainage, plus some 5Fs fertiliser, and create your own high quality compost.


To reconstitute your blocks: &#8211; 
You will need a large bucket/bowl or preferably a watertight wheelbarrow. Once you have added water (warm water acts faster) , leave to stand for 24 hours (this will even out the water content of your finished material).


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 31, 2011)

del66666 said:


> All Fertile Fibre coir is quality controlled, from sustainable organic sources at least 50 miles from the ocean.
> To ensure freedom from salt&#8212;which ruins some of the coir on the market&#8212;our product is carefully tested. Test include electric conductivity, pH, density and consistency, sodium, potassium. Only when we are happy will we release it for sale.
> Coir is the ideal medium for hydroponics.
> 
> ...


Cheers for that bro the coir stuff is different to what i use canna do there own but you can get ph probs with it think the stuff i use is better for in pots are you doin a hydro grow with it???


----------



## del66666 (Mar 31, 2011)

no mate i hand water in pots, its a medium fine texture , no lumps or chunks, reminds me of good compost really.....was watering every other day but this grow im going to try every 4 days, just ph my feed to 6 ish, i dont rinse first and just do a good run off first time i use .


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 31, 2011)

del mate what do you do to finish up your ladies?

72hour dark?
drowning?
or anything else?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 31, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> del mate what do you do to finish up your ladies?
> 
> 72hour dark?
> drowning?
> or anything else?


the only thing i do is let them get dry mate.........


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 1, 2011)

my cloner arrived today del, gna post sum pics up in the uk thread coz i know ur looking at one


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> my cloner arrived today del, gna post sum pics up in the uk thread coz i know ur looking at one


cool man, yeah will need 1 soon, going to see how it works for you first mate.........


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> no mate i hand water in pots, its a medium fine texture , no lumps or chunks, reminds me of good compost really.....was watering every other day but this grow im going to try every 4 days, just ph my feed to 6 ish, i dont rinse first and just do a good run off first time i use .


Im tellin you del try the canna pro 1 day you wont regret buddy, its got the lumps and chunks but i think there to aid dranage apparently its got the best air/water ratio money can buy....i dont no tho!! lol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im tellin you del try the canna pro 1 day you wont regret buddy, its got the lumps and chunks but i think there to aid dranage apparently its got the best air/water ratio money can buy....i dont no tho!! lol


my mate just ordered some mate so will take a gander ............the only thing is i can chuck several blocks of coco in my cupboard.canna takes loads more space........if you go to fertile fibre they are giving free samples of coco out................


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 1, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im tellin you del try the canna pro 1 day you wont regret buddy, its got the lumps and chunks but i think there to aid dranage apparently its got the best air/water ratio money can buy....i dont no tho!! lol



hey pukka, what is this Canna pro 1 day you speak ok? lol i use canna flower nutes and after my last grow i wont use anything ever again. you cant beat it for the price


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> my mate just ordered some mate so will take a gander ............the only thing is i can chuck several blocks of coco in my cupboard.canna takes loads more space........if you go to fertile fibre they are giving free samples of coco out................


I no what your sayin del the 50L bags like havin a sack of spuds around all the time, i just stick mine in the loft out of the way though, £15 off ebay prob get it for 12-13 from grow shop


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 1, 2011)

NewClosetGrower said:


> hey pukka, what is this Canna pro 1 day you speak ok? lol i use canna flower nutes and after my last grow i wont use anything ever again. you cant beat it for the price







*Coco Professional Plus*



*Coco Professional Plus*

CANNA Coco Professional Plus is the professional plant medium that offers the gardener and his plants many advantages. CANNA Coco Professional Plus consists of 100% coco flakes, produced in India while processing coconuts. It is specially prepared for fast growing plants. The production process is subject to strict quality controls so we can vouch for this product&#8217;s quality.
CANNA Coco Professional Plus is a pure, organic product with a homogeneous structure and has had a full buffering, eliminating the side effects of growing on coir. Thanks to CANNA&#8217;s unique production process CANNA Coco Professional Plus is free of harmful viruses and soil diseases.
CANNA Coco Professional Plus has a complex water/ air system that provides the ideal conditions for this professional approach to cultivation. In addition, it contains a special mould (Trichoderma) that protects the plants against soil diseases. CANNA Coco Professional Plus can be used a number of times and makes an excellent potting mix improver after use.
*Growers "BEST BUY"*

This is the well known CANNA COCO that we have seen for years! And cleared the way for growing on Coco indoors.
As we are used from CANNA it&#8217;s prime product carries the strictest R.H.P. quality mark and actually goes well beyond its regulations! (Read more about this in the CANNA Coco InfoPaper ). In short it makes sure that the product is free of weeds. The inspection is not limited to the finished product but covers the sourcing and processing of raw materials all the way to the bag.
CANNA&#8217;s buffering process allows us to &#8216;pre-program&#8217; the medium to a certain age. This ensures you get the same consistent, high quality material time after time. Ready for optimal use straight away.
Specially selected prime Indian Coconuts form the base for CANNA Coco Professional Plus. Not touching the outdoor ground in the complete production process ensures the end product is free of weeds or soil diseases. Soaked in fresh water means no salts are present and make it the best growing medium of the future.
CANNA Coco Professional Plus is pre-soaked. Which means the product is ready for use straight away and doesn&#8217;t need to be very well soaked in your grow room before you place your seedlings or cuttings.


Heres some info on it mate the stuff kick arse!!!


----------



## ghb (Apr 1, 2011)

i get my pro + for £12 from the shop. it is just the same as the blocks but ready to go, it has benificial bacteria in it or some shit like that, i did a grow with and without it and i noticed that the normal coco got mouldy at the bottom of the pots where water was sitting, the pro+ didn't, both plants looked the same and yielded the same though so...........



edit: lol you posted that seconds before i got in there


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 1, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Im tellin you del try the canna pro 1 day you wont regret buddy, its got the lumps and chunks but i think there to aid dranage apparently its got the best air/water ratio money can buy....i dont no tho!! lol


Hey PUKKA I am looking at replacing the hydroton in ebb&flood for the canna coco, can I ask your opinion on the medium....

1. Did you have to rinse it straight from the bag?
2. If I used large 26cm sq. net pots would the medium drain away?.....the holes are no larger than smaller net pots.
3. How reusable is it?
4. Do you get a salt build up towards the top of the pot?

I'd appreciate any help you can give me in answering these questions.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 1, 2011)

ghb said:


> i get my pro + for £12 from the shop. it is just the same as the blocks but ready to go, it has benificial bacteria in it or some shit like that, i did a grow with and without it and i noticed that the normal coco got mouldy at the bottom of the pots where water was sitting, the pro+ didn't, both plants looked the same and yielded the same though so...........
> 
> 
> 
> edit: lol you posted that seconds before i got in there


Sorry bro  lol........the bacteria are the, *Trichoderma*


----------



## ghb (Apr 1, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Hey PUKKA I am looking at replacing the hydroton in ebb&flood for the canna coco, can I ask your opinion on the medium....
> 
> 1. Did you have to rinse it straight from the bag?
> 2. If I used large 26cm sq. net pots would the medium drain away?.....the holes are no larger than smaller net pots.
> ...


i reckon if you still use a small layer of hydroton at the bottom of your net pots you will be fine, just coco is likely to get washed through and end up in the res, i find it to be quite fine


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 1, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Hey PUKKA I am looking at replacing the hydroton in ebb&flood for the canna coco, can I ask your opinion on the medium....
> 
> 1. Did you have to rinse it straight from the bag?
> 2. If I used large 26cm sq. net pots would the medium drain away?.....the holes are no larger than smaller net pots.
> ...


Im not sure if it would work mate i use the stuff in pots but sayin that there air pots and not alot escapes
1. No pre rinsed buffed and prepared for you 
2.Maybe keep some hydroton to stop drainin away 
3. You can re-use upto 3 times i think its ment to imrpove after the 1st, the micro life!!
4. No mate i never did


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 1, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Hey PUKKA I am looking at replacing the hydroton in ebb&flood for the canna coco, can I ask your opinion on the medium....
> 
> 1. Did you have to rinse it straight from the bag?
> 2. If I used large 26cm sq. net pots would the medium drain away?.....the holes are no larger than smaller net pots.
> ...



Have you looked at this on cannas site mate?

*Aqua*








*Aqua*

The CANNA Aqua range of products has been specifically developed for the use in combination with closed hydroponic systems, like NFT or Bubbler systems. With these systems the drainage water isn&#8217;t removed but is reused.
In this sort of system the plants are in direct contact with the nutrient solution. Because the plants do not absorb all the nutritional elements with equal speed or in equal amounts, the composition of the nutrient solution changes over time.
CANNA Aqua has been developed in such a way as to ensure that the plants can always absorb the correct combination of nutritional elements that are necessary for optimum growth and bloom. The formula is made up so the plants regulate the pH themselves so that the pH in the nutrient tank always remains within the optimum pH range. This means that having once set the correct starting pH no further correction is necessary.
In this way CANNA makes one of the most complex cultivation systems considerably easier for the grower. It&#8217;s not for nothing that the majority of growers in the UK, a country where this cultivation method is extremely popular, use CANNA Aqua.







About Aqua
Aqua Vega
Aqua Flores
Aqua Clay Pebbles






*User login*

Username: * 
Password: * 


Create new account
Request new password




*Related Products*

Aqua Clay Pebbles 

Aqua Flores


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 1, 2011)

ghb said:


> i reckon if you still use a small layer of hydroton at the bottom of your net pots you will be fine, just coco is likely to get washed through and end up in the res, i find it to be quite fine


See I don't know if the layer at the bottom would necessarily do anything as the holes further up the pot would release coco too...thats if it's too fine. I may need to add a screen of some sorts but that's just backward in terms of progress...


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 1, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Have you looked at this on cannas site mate?
> 
> *Aqua*
> 
> ...


Yeah I checked it all out but they don't have any specific info on ebb&flood + coco. I feel all my initial concerns are answered except the drainage/net pot application issue.

Are you hand watering individuals? ....what's your growing method?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 1, 2011)

If you email Canna mate and ask them there pretty helpful, take a while to get back to you but have twice for me now,,.........Yes i hand water usin the DTW method


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 1, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> *Coco Professional Plus*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man! ive heard good things about coco, never really thought to try it myself


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2011)

friday again then.............


----------



## del66666 (Apr 1, 2011)

Zaehet Strife said:


> has anyone ever tried LST'ing a plant that started from seed on 12/12? right now im growing 3 lowryder autos under 17/7 light cycle and im lst'n them. not sure what to expect really but im pretty excited.


really sorry mate i think i missed your post..................never done full lst in 12-12 but have tied the top over and left it at that. never done the old autos.


----------



## drmarcusg (Apr 1, 2011)

del pic 18....hell yea...is that the bubble? right now i have kussage, and g13 labs sour candy goin 12-12 from seed...more to come


----------



## del66666 (Apr 3, 2011)

drmarcusg said:


> del pic 18....hell yea...is that the bubble? right now i have kussage, and g13 labs sour candy goin 12-12 from seed...more to come


hello mate yeah dats bubble cant mistake them.............kussage? will check it out, thats a new one on me......sour candy sounds like haribo time...............


----------



## del66666 (Apr 3, 2011)

new girls are up. white widow........ big bang... amsterdam haze........cheese......more to come.............got 2 out of 3 bubblebombs are showing fem and 1 is a boy, going to keep for breeding.......


----------



## Millsie (Apr 3, 2011)

Just ordered AK-48 and a 400w for my first grow.. Can't WAIT! 

Just out of curiosity to get the buds growing just on the main stem do you 
prune the side branches off? or does it just grow that way because of 
the potting method you use?

Cheers


----------



## del66666 (Apr 3, 2011)

Millsie said:


> Just ordered AK-48 and a 400w for my first grow.. Can't WAIT!
> 
> Just out of curiosity to get the buds growing just on the main stem do you
> prune the side branches off? or does it just grow that way because of
> ...


nice one you going to love that 400 and the 48............think its a mix of things, strain, not to wide pots and prob the whole 12-12 from seed thing


----------



## Millsie (Apr 3, 2011)

del66666 said:


> nice one you going to love that 400 and the 48............think its a mix of things, strain, not to wide pots and prob the whole 12-12 from seed thing


Okay lets hope that the 48 doesn't side branch out then! 
So your plants just don't grow side branches? Interesting... 

Now its just a waiting game...


----------



## del66666 (Apr 3, 2011)

sometimes get a little branching in 10 litre pots.....think i got carried away germing seeds...........to many now..need another grow space.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 3, 2011)

How u doing del boy. Thats my Ak's got 2 sets of leafs. Whats your average time from seed germng to first sign of flower


----------



## del66666 (Apr 3, 2011)

ello mate....wish i could give you an average time...guess 3 weeks......cant say i really time things much......that way i expect things to be ready when they are ready...........


----------



## del66666 (Apr 3, 2011)

how long they been born now billy?


----------



## Millsie (Apr 3, 2011)

del66666 said:


> sometimes get a little branching in 10 litre pots.....think i got carried away germing seeds...........to many now..need another grow space.


 Oh, so what its your potting method again? I know you said it before but I never fucking noted it down...

You could always give me a few of those clones  



supersillybilly said:


> How u doing del boy. Thats my Ak's got 2 sets of leafs. Whats your average time from seed germng to first sign of flower


Fuck yeah, do you have like a post detailing your grow? 
My AK's on the way..


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey del . Reading some of the thread very interesting mate . Give me the idea to run my psychosis clones straight to 12/12 soon as they have roots . That bubblebomb looks very intresting mate . I'll keep you posted .thanks


----------



## del66666 (Apr 3, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> Hey del . Reading some of the thread very interesting mate . Give me the idea to run my psychosis clones straight to 12/12 soon as they have roots . That bubblebomb looks very intresting mate . I'll keep you posted .thanks


hello mate, yeah chuck some pics up as you go, always interested in seeing what peeps are up to, yeah love the bubble, going to do some breeding with it this year.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 3, 2011)

9 days since they popped. Going to add a little more grow tonight. One of them stretched a bit and has fallen over, im just going to leave her and see what happens. 

Millsie u can use the link on my sig


----------



## del66666 (Apr 3, 2011)

Millsie said:


> Oh, so what its your potting method again? I know you said it before but I never fucking noted it down...
> 
> You could always give me a few of those clones
> 
> ...


----------



## Millsie (Apr 3, 2011)

del66666 said:


> got no clones yet mate, not even got a mother yet lol.......7cm pot----15cm pot-----then either 6 - 7.5 or 10 litre depending on room and look of the plant.......


Fuck, meant germed seeds ;D Wasn't concentrating enough.. 
Brilliant noted it down this time.. And how do you tell when to switch it out.. Just when the plant's growth slows down or do you pull it out(with the medium) and have a look at the roots?



supersillybilly said:


> 9 days since they popped. Going to add a little more grow tonight. One of them stretched a bit and has fallen over, im just going to leave her and see what happens.
> 
> Millsie u can use the link on my sig


Sweeet will do


----------



## del66666 (Apr 3, 2011)

i germ in paper kitchen towel in plastic container in dark warm cupboard and then when they pop and got a little tail pop into coco and water well with ph 6 ish with 2.5 ml of tnt hesi nutes per litre............then in a small cab under a 250 enviro...........i swap pots as the roots fill pot and look for a way out.


----------



## LimitedTimer (Apr 3, 2011)

i tried to go through and read to see if you covered this but, my bowl is cashed now.

Great grow looks like your very good at your trade


with 12/12 from seed how long does it take on average for your plants to finish , and how long do they usually veg under the 12/12 before you see gender


----------



## del66666 (Apr 3, 2011)

LimitedTimer said:


> i tried to go through and read to see if you covered this but, my bowl is cashed now.
> 
> Great grow looks like your very good at your trade
> 
> ...


your bowl has crashed?..... often see sex within 3 weeks...males first...........dont know what the average total time from birth to crop but has been under 11 at times......just do it this way to keep it real simple, not really about weight or speed anymore, just enjoy growing good smoke in the simplest way i can............even changed from canna back to hesi because you have to mix canna.....to much messing.


----------



## mane2008 (Apr 3, 2011)

some nice work there del, and some nice yields I can see as well.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 4, 2011)

Aint no doubt its plain to see......woman I chose no good for me. Wae Aye man! lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 4, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i germ in paper kitchen towel in plastic container in dark warm cupboard and then when they pop and got a little tail pop into coco and water well with ph 6 ish with 2.5 ml of tnt hesi nutes per litre............then in a small cab under a 250 enviro...........i swap pots as the roots fill pot and look for a way out.


 
is the hesi less potent than canna then? coz if i try n give seedlings any kind of nutes before they have kinda 3/4 sets of leaves it jus burns an kills em even at 1/16th dose


----------



## del66666 (Apr 4, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> is the hesi less potent than canna then? coz if i try n give seedlings any kind of nutes before they have kinda 3/4 sets of leaves it jus burns an kills em even at 1/16th dose


dont think so mate, use 5ml hesi bloom was using 8 ml of canna........i just figure that if i can put a seedling in ready fertillised compost then i should be able to pre soak coco in a reasonably normal strength dose ...so i go half strenghth and so far so good


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 4, 2011)

gonna be doing a fair few 12/12`s from seed soon just to get my plant numbers back up and get some clones for that cloner i bought, mind if i post em up in here del? as i cant be arsed to bugger about creating a journal lol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 4, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> gonna be doing a fair few 12/12`s from seed soon just to get my plant numbers back up and get some clones for that cloner i bought, mind if i post em up in here del? as i cant be arsed to bugger about creating a journal lol


be my guest mate,put what you like on here,im same as, then i see some peeps got several threads going..............no way


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 4, 2011)

yeah some ppl on here are jus attention and +REP whores, jus clog the place up with troll threads and identical threads about shite, wankers the lot of em


----------



## del66666 (Apr 4, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> is the hesi less potent than canna then? coz if i try n give seedlings any kind of nutes before they have kinda 3/4 sets of leaves it jus burns an kills em even at 1/16th dose


had a look......hesi is 3-2-3...canna is 5-4-3 . i dont expect that tells the whole story, i know hesi kept them much greener for some reason...


----------



## Reishi (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey del, thanks for sharing your show with us. I've learned a lot. 

I have a container that measures 74cm(L) x 34cm(W) x 28cm(H) and it holds 66 liters of mix. How many plants should I put in this container if I want to grow huge single cola plants like yours? 

I'm putting two of these containers under a 600w HPS and will grow sativa-dominant plants. (FYI: 2 of these containers have a footprint of about 0.8 square meters).

Thanks for the advice!

Best, reishi


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 4, 2011)

hey del i have a question for you...im on my 3rd grow, and its my first rubbermaid grow...I have a 45cfm pc fan for intake and really strong 120cfm pc fan for exhaust
Im not using the rubbermaid to be stealth. its just a convience factor...i have 5 23w cfls and 1 40w. with 4 1 gallon pots in it. i cant get my temps down and theres not much i can do being that its in my closet...i was thinking about turning around my bigger pc fan so that it would blow right on the lights, and leaving my lid opened a little bit (the tote is on its side so the lid is no big deal to be cracked) that way there would be a shit ton of air around the plants and it can still escape...im wondering if you think that will slow the growth at all? thanks man


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> had a look......hesi is 3-2-3...canna is 5-4-3 . i dont expect that tells the whole story, i know hesi kept them much greener for some reason...


hmmm that could be the key to it then, was reading in another thread nutes closer to a 1-1-1 ratio are better for soil and keeing em geen


----------



## del66666 (Apr 5, 2011)

NewClosetGrower said:


> hey del i have a question for you...im on my 3rd grow, and its my first rubbermaid grow...I have a 45cfm pc fan for intake and really strong 120cfm pc fan for exhaust
> Im not using the rubbermaid to be stealth. its just a convience factor...i have 5 23w cfls and 1 40w. with 4 1 gallon pots in it. i cant get my temps down and theres not much i can do being that its in my closet...i was thinking about turning around my bigger pc fan so that it would blow right on the lights, and leaving my lid opened a little bit (the tote is on its side so the lid is no big deal to be cracked) that way there would be a shit ton of air around the plants and it can still escape...im wondering if you think that will slow the growth at all? thanks man


hello mate, yeah the more air the better they are going to grow, maybe invest in a more powerful fan, a little tt or someting...........


----------



## del66666 (Apr 5, 2011)

Reishi said:


> Hey del, thanks for sharing your show with us. I've learned a lot.
> 
> I have a container that measures 74cm(L) x 34cm(W) x 28cm(H) and it holds 66 liters of mix. How many plants should I put in this container if I want to grow huge single cola plants like yours?
> 
> ...


i allow 6- 10 litres per plant..........do you always grow plants in same pot?..... i got 10 plants under my 600 at mo, thats about my limit, guess you can put more but they just going to fight each other...


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey del. I knew it was Frank Zappa but for some reason Jimmy Nail makes me laugh. Just saying the guys name makes me giggle. Lol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Hey del. I knew it was Frank Zappa but for some reason Jimmy Nail makes me laugh. Just saying the guys name makes me giggle. Lol


bet you got all jims albums n a big pic on the wall.......


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 5, 2011)

Hes not been on the box for a while. Mmmm.....wonder what hes upto


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 5, 2011)

new avy is a winner del. care to give us a long list of all the strains you've got going on in there right now?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 5, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> new avy is a winner del. care to give us a long list of all the strains you've got going on in there right now?


that mans is shot away...........i got amsterdam haze.....white widow....big bang.......cheese.....bubblebomb.......royal hash..... grapefruit.....northern lights.......lemon skunk and waiting for el nino..luna haze and big bomb to germ.....dont think i missed anything mate.


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 5, 2011)

lol, sounds like a tent full of delicious treats!


----------



## del66666 (Apr 5, 2011)

couple of pics of bubblebomb number 1, bit crowded for light, not as compact as would have liked but there you go......


----------



## del66666 (Apr 5, 2011)

some pics of bubblebomb number 2, in 15cm pot, being fed 5ml per litre hesi tnt every day, going to increase to 7ml next feed....


----------



## del66666 (Apr 8, 2011)

pics from tonight... 1st pic is 3 x northern lights, 2nd is lemon skunk, 3rd is bubblebomb, 4th is lemon skunk, bubblebomb and royal hash, 5th pic is a bubblebomb, pic 6 is grapefruit,bubblebomb and another royal hash....


----------



## del66666 (Apr 8, 2011)

and the rest of my girls........


----------



## del66666 (Apr 8, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> you got some lovely lady del


cheers mate, so far so good, only had 1 male out of 4 regular bubblebomb seeds so happy with that..


----------



## del66666 (Apr 11, 2011)

1st pic is royal hash, pic 2 and 3 is an nl and last is 2 x bubblebombs and a grapefruit, feeding 5ml hesi per litre every 2 -4 days


----------



## del66666 (Apr 11, 2011)

wont be long again, soon rolls round........


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2011)

I think mine will start flowering in about another week. Ive got loads of overdrive to fatten them up. With the weekend weather my temps have raised which I think has done them a world of good.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 11, 2011)

sun done us all some good i reckon.............yeah mate you will soon be smoking your ak


----------



## HotPhyre (Apr 11, 2011)

Those plants look awesome, but your avatar is creepy as fuck, where have i seen that before??


----------



## del66666 (Apr 11, 2011)

HotPhyre said:


> Those plants look awesome, but your avatar is creepy as fuck, where have i seen that before??


its the mask cartoon head wears in the comedy series i deal .......english version.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 11, 2011)

Lookin good del boy!! love the shine on them leafs!!!!!!


----------



## del66666 (Apr 11, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lookin good del boy!! love the shine on them leafs!!!!!!


thats the hesi doing its stuff mate, really keeps them deep green and makes them shine............


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 11, 2011)

Sounds good stuff bro are they in soil then or coco???


----------



## del66666 (Apr 11, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Sounds good stuff bro are they in soil then or coco???


still using the cheap fertile fibre coco mate, going to stay with hesi til end this time and see how it does....


----------



## del66666 (Apr 11, 2011)

lemon skunk............


----------



## drmarcusg (Apr 11, 2011)

dell what do you run your water at ph wise with the coco?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 12, 2011)

drmarcusg said:


> dell what do you run your water at ph wise with the coco?


i ph as close to 6 as i can...... 5.5-6.5.............is good


----------



## del66666 (Apr 12, 2011)

white widow..............and friends


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice blue socks Del. You seem to have a never ending production line of plants. Love it.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 12, 2011)

bubblebomb and a freak...........but its my little freak so i love it................


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 12, 2011)

bath time...



del66666 said:


> bubblebomb and a freak...........but its my little freak so i love it................


----------



## del66666 (Apr 12, 2011)

hi ssb.....mant.....just fitted a new ruck to my envrolite cab, had an old td on there, had it around 5 years constant use.....and still going strong.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 12, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Nice blue socks Del. You seem to have a never ending production line of plants. Love it.


the socks are nothing but the finest from george..............


----------



## del66666 (Apr 12, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> bath time...


typical females..........spend hours in there.....


----------



## wavey.mofo (Apr 12, 2011)

Im planning to grow 1x red diesel fem, 1x cheese fem, 1x blue cheese fem and 1x ak-47 fem under a 400w hps in coco coir in a 1.2x1.2x2m tent. I'm gonna start 12/12 from seed as i am limited on time and im wondering whether not giving any veg will effect yield a lot. This is my first grow but i've researched a lot on my set up so i'll knwo what i'm doing. I'm hoping to yield 2oz per plant, you think thats achievable?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 12, 2011)

wavey.mofo said:


> Im planning to grow 1x red diesel fem, 1x cheese fem, 1x blue cheese fem and 1x ak-47 fem under a 400w hps in coco coir in a 1.2x1.2x2m tent. I'm gonna start 12/12 from seed as i am limited on time and im wondering whether not giving any veg will effect yield a lot. This is my first grow but i've researched a lot on my set up so i'll knwo what i'm doing. I'm hoping to yield 2oz per plant, you think thats achievable?


hello mate...yes less veg can mean less bud.........but more veg = more time spent before you get bud, and veg may = lots of leaves but that doesnt always mean more bud, apples and oranges at the end of the day........i dont see any reason why you shouldnt get 2 per plant, done it myself when i was using a 400 dual spec. what feed you going to use, what size pots? how often you going to feed?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 12, 2011)

Heres my DNA rocklock, about 5 weeks in from seed i think cant remember exactly there in 6.5ltr pots in coco and on hesi nutes.


----------



## wavey.mofo (Apr 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hello mate...yes less veg can mean less bud.........but more veg = more time spent before you get bud, and veg may = lots of leaves but that doesnt always mean more bud, apples and oranges at the end of the day........i dont see any reason why you shouldnt get 2 per plant, done it myself when i was using a 400 dual spec. what feed you going to use, what size pots? how often you going to feed?


Thanks for the reassurance man! I was planning on vegging for 4 weeks but i have limited time and so i chose 12/12 from seed. Umm i'm gonna grow in 15litre pots and i'll be feeding the plants Cannzyme, Rhizotonic, Cana A+B. I think i'll be growing with a 600w hps dual spectrum instead and add 2 more plants to the set up if i'm confident i'll be able to keep temps down in the room with the 600w, otherwise, i'll stick witht he 400w


----------



## del66666 (Apr 12, 2011)

rocklock is looking nice jimmy, you going to go bigger pots?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 12, 2011)

wavey.mofo said:


> Thanks for the reassurance man! I was planning on vegging for 4 weeks but i have limited time and so i chose 12/12 from seed. Umm i'm gonna grow in 15litre pots and i'll be feeding the plants Cannzyme, Rhizotonic, Cana A+B. I think i'll be growing with a 600w hps dual spectrum instead and add 2 more plants to the set up if i'm confident i'll be able to keep temps down in the room with the 600w, otherwise, i'll stick witht he 400w


yeah i got a 400 on the side , never know now the sunshine is here, dont really want to go backwards though.....used canna end of last grow and start of this but im back with the hesi now, makes the plants look super fit.......only in 10 litre pots myself but using coco so prob big enough for me....look forward to seeing your grow mate.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 12, 2011)

Im hoping these will do del, you think i should have gone bigger?. Im a tight git wanna save me coco and get more outta it lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 12, 2011)

Heres my other 12/12 lot. 9 different strains here 16 plants in this cab again about 5 weeks in.


----------



## KawiZZR (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey del, just finished reading through this whole thing. I know you said your yields went up when you switched from a 400 to a 600, but do you think this would also work using a 250 in a small space? Obviously I would be running fewer plants at a time, but with a 250 CMH do you think I'd be able to get 1-1.5 oz a plant going 12/12? Currently I have a ton of mango kush seeds from my last grow, but thinking I'll also be adding a few other strains from attitude when I get a chance. Also, about how much space does each plant end up needing using this method? Id be sticking to probably 2 gallon pots, but might do 1 or 3 if you think either would work better. Sorry for the long post and questions, thanks ahead of time.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 12, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Im hoping these will do del, you think i should have gone bigger?. Im a tight git wanna save me coco and get more outta it lol.


yeah im sure they will be fine mate......


----------



## del66666 (Apr 12, 2011)

KawiZZR said:


> Hey del, just finished reading through this whole thing. I know you said your yields went up when you switched from a 400 to a 600, but do you think this would also work using a 250 in a small space? Obviously I would be running fewer plants at a time, but with a 250 CMH do you think I'd be able to get 1-1.5 oz a plant going 12/12? Currently I have a ton of mango kush seeds from my last grow, but thinking I'll also be adding a few other strains from attitude when I get a chance. Also, about how much space does each plant end up needing using this method? Id be sticking to probably 2 gallon pots, but might do 1 or 3 if you think either would work better. Sorry for the long post and questions, thanks ahead of time.


6-10 litre pots should be fine, plants go 12 - 32 inches hi, just tie the top down if height is a real issue, yeah mate no reason it shouldnt give a reasonable result with a 250 in small space, just like you say 2-3 pants......show us when you do...........


----------



## KawiZZR (Apr 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> 6-10 litre pots should be fine, plants go 12 - 32 inches hi, just tie the top down if height is a real issue, yeah mate no reason it shouldnt give a reasonable result with a 250 in small space, just like you say 2-3 pants......show us when you do...........


Sounds good, I've got 48 inches of head room so should be fine on that. Think I'll go with 1/2 gallon then step it up to 2 gallon (2, 7.5 liters). Not sure how many I could fit at once, probably 4 or 6 at least, might try up to 9 though if it seems too empty. Thanks for the quick response and I'll be sure to put some pics up once I have something to show.

+rep


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah im sure they will be fine mate......


Glad to hear it, bought 20 of them


----------



## guyson (Apr 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> white widow..............and friends


whats the average you yield off your white widow and lemon skunk? i got both these strains and will be doing a 12/12 from seed in a few weeks! are they from greenhouse co.?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 12, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Glad to hear it, bought 20 of them


best get em all filled then mate.....


----------



## del66666 (Apr 12, 2011)

guyson said:


> whats the average you yield off your white widow and lemon skunk? i got both these strains and will be doing a 12/12 from seed in a few weeks! are they from greenhouse co.?


dont know mate, 1st lemon skunk is towards end of flower now and my last white widow got crowded out and picked early, that was before i got the 600 hps, i got another white widow on the go now...


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 12, 2011)

Lol all in hand del, starting off my perpetual grow at the weekend got me beans and coco im ready to rock should have done a perpetual grow years ago hate all this waiting about for weeks on end for harvest day. Harvest two plants a week for me from now on, yippee.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 12, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Lol all in hand del, starting off my perpetual grow at the weekend got me beans and coco im ready to rock should have done a perpetual grow years ago hate all this waiting about for weeks on end for harvest day. Harvest two plants a week for me from now on, yippee.


yeah mate same as.............waiting aint my strong point.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 12, 2011)

pic 1 is 2 x amsterdam haze, pic 2 and 3 is a big bang.....


----------



## del66666 (Apr 13, 2011)

el nino....gets very big broad thick leaves.............bubblebomb and grapefruit


----------



## KawiZZR (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey del, been checking out the other 12/12 thread a bit too, seems like you get bigger yields and shorter plants than many of the people on that thread (not to call anyone out). I'm just wondering if there is anything in particular that you do different from others to get the yields you do? Should be ordering a 250 in a week or two then I'll be starting up a 12/12 grow


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 14, 2011)

He feeds them steriods m8. And also that deal he made with the devil helps


----------



## del66666 (Apr 14, 2011)

KawiZZR said:


> Hey del, been checking out the other 12/12 thread a bit too, seems like you get bigger yields and shorter plants than many of the people on that thread (not to call anyone out). I'm just wondering if there is anything in particular that you do different from others to get the yields you do? Should be ordering a 250 in a week or two then I'll be starting up a 12/12 grow


my success is nothing to do with me lol..............good food ( hesi ) my last lot were fed every other day...........good light in an enclosed cab ( 600 lumatek ).......good growing medium ( coco ) ......plenty of air being pulled through cab ( 2 fans pulling nearly 600 m per hour)........no real secret........oh good genetics...( i also have failures just not to many.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 14, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> He feeds them steriods m8. And also that deal he made with the devil helps


and yes i buy my steroids off the devil...........


----------



## Illumination (Apr 14, 2011)

what you need some more roids?? Have I got a deal for you


----------



## KawiZZR (Apr 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> my success is nothing to do with me lol..............good food ( hesi ) my last lot were fed every other day...........good light in an enclosed cab ( 600 lumatek ).......good growing medium ( coco ) ......plenty of air being pulled through cab ( 2 fans pulling nearly 600 m per hour)........no real secret........oh good genetics...( i also have failures just not to many.





del66666 said:


> and yes i buy my steroids off the devil...........


Damn, was kinda hoping you had some secret that didn't involve the devil... I already owe him several times over. In that case let the trial and error begin!


----------



## Illumination (Apr 14, 2011)

KawiZZR said:


> Damn, was kinda hoping you had some secret that didn't involve the devil... I already owe him several times over. In that case let the trial and error begin!



Yes ...and you owe me...PAY UP!!


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 14, 2011)

that's what she said



Illumination said:


> Yes ...and you owe me...PAY UP!!


----------



## KawiZZR (Apr 14, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Yes ...and you owe me...PAY UP!!


Haha very well then sir, I pay you back in +Rep


----------



## Illumination (Apr 14, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> that's what she said



hell thats what I told her


----------



## Kap10Kush (Apr 15, 2011)

damn del6, the calyx size and formation on your bubblebombs are pretty insane, how close is your 600 on average from the tops of your plants?


----------



## Kap10Kush (Apr 15, 2011)

hey Illumination hows that smokengrow stuff? the website is pretty convincing but i feel like the fact that you can't vary a pre-measured amount would bother me


----------



## Illumination (Apr 15, 2011)

Kap10Kush said:


> hey Illumination hows that smokengrow stuff? the website is pretty convincing but i feel like the fact that you can't vary a pre-measured amount would bother
> 
> well it would be quite simple to mix different packs and add or subtract water to get the ppm you need just as with any other would it not? And to vary ratios one could use different size packets of different types of nutes and additives to get what you prefer if it is not in a ratio you like...but the base nutes are 3-1-2 and 2-1-3 and 4-1-1 so that alone will provide more than enough variance then consider the various additive packets you can alter it as you see fit pretty easily IMHHO...and hold on a bit as the line will be changing names very soon and will be more varied....think 420
> 
> Namaste'


----------



## del66666 (Apr 16, 2011)

Kap10Kush said:


> damn del6, the calyx size and formation on your bubblebombs are pretty insane, how close is your 600 on average from the tops of your plants?


will stick the tape in later and measure mate............those bubbleboms in full flower, like the coke bottle 1 was done under a 400 hps.......


----------



## del66666 (Apr 16, 2011)

Kap10Kush said:


> damn del6, the calyx size and formation on your bubblebombs are pretty insane, how close is your 600 on average from the tops of your plants?


closest plant in the middle is around 9 inches below bulb, got 11 plants in cab with tallest around edge of diamond reflector , some of these are around 6 inches below level of bulb but not directly under, i put the shorter plants in middle most of time.


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> closest plant in the middle is around 9 inches below bulb, got 11 plants in cab with tallest around edge of diamond reflector , some of these are around 6 inches below level of bulb but not directly under, i put the shorter plants in middle most of time.


how do you do that without an aircooled hood? I cant get my light within 15-20" of the plants or they just straight burn, just cant cool it enough


----------



## del66666 (Apr 17, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> how do you do that without an aircooled hood? I cant get my light within 15-20" of the plants or they just straight burn, just cant cool it enough


im fucked if i know mate.....with the euro i used to have a real hot spot at centre but with this diamond there doesnt seem to be one as far as i can tell, this is the set up.............roughly 3 1/2 x 4 foot by 5ft hi enclosed cab.......600 lumatek......( going cheap at 3 counties at mo ).. diamond reflector..2 x small fans across canopy.......1 x hi power ruck.......1 x 5inch low power ruck both pulling out and a sumaster bulb.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 17, 2011)

got my 400 in a 32 inch hi by 22 inch widecab at mo,....thats good fun too...............


----------



## del66666 (Apr 17, 2011)

amsterdam haze...


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> im fucked if i know mate.....with the euro i used to have a real hot spot at centre but with this diamond there doesnt seem to be one as far as i can tell, this is the set up.............roughly 3 1/2 x 4 foot by 5ft hi enclosed cab.......600 lumatek......( going cheap at 3 counties at mo ).. diamond reflector..2 x small fans across canopy.......1 x hi power ruck.......1 x 5inch low power ruck both pulling out and a sumaster bulb.


might just be the amount of fans you have compared to me then, im only running a desk fan across the plants an a ruck for exhaust


----------



## del66666 (Apr 18, 2011)

amsterdam haze, el nino, white widow, big bomb , bubblebomb, white widow, big bang, cheese.............


----------



## WOWgrow (Apr 18, 2011)

lol, that tent is gonna fill up a treat del!


----------



## Illumination (Apr 18, 2011)

To any interested...all are welcome

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/425815-positronics-claustrum-t-h-seeds.html#post5607583

Namaste'


----------



## del66666 (Apr 18, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> lol, that tent is gonna fill up a treat del!


big cabx got a little room in it,,,,,, that pic is my little cab..took my 250 cfl out and bunged my old 400 hps in there, bit bright but they love it....got an mh and cheap deal on a 250 lumatek coming tomo, be more like it for a cab that size.............not to happy with this grow , buds are looking small......fuck knows why...ah well


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 19, 2011)

Morning del. U know the buds will fatten up. Positive thinking m8


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning del. U know the buds will fatten up. Positive thinking m8


morning nate, yeah maybe youir right, fed em lots of pk all the way through last time but held back a little this time so prob its my fault.....lemon skunk wasnt bad, 284g wet so bout 21/4-21/2 dry me thinks.........now it wont let me load pics up argh


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2011)

was a warm day so the girls jumped in the paddling pool.............and my lemon skunk......


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2011)

repotted one of my bubblebombs in fertile fibre coco.......now in 10 litre pot.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 19, 2011)

That lemon looks fucking awesome m8. Who'z the daddy?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> That lemon looks fucking awesome m8. Who'z the daddy?


broke a bud off 5-6 days ago.blew my head, stuck to the chair lol.........


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 19, 2011)

Did it give you the serious munch on, but you canny be fucked making anything. lol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Did it give you the serious munch on, but you canny be fucked making anything. lol


ive always got a serious munch on mate, even without the smoke.......eating is a hobby of mine.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2011)

got my new on sale 250 lumatek and mh bulb today for my small cab.......love getting parcels delivered..just like chrimbo......


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 19, 2011)

*600 watt 12/12 from seed!*

*So here are the details, i'm going to run 12 plants from start 12/12 and the final 6 weeks will be under a 600 watt hps system. My nutrients are Cutting edge Solutions and grandmas..I have my own soil mixure that starts with MG organic Choice i cant tell you what i add to it or i'll have to have you wacked!lol..The beans i'll be using are Purple Kush and two crosses i have from my grow before last..Sweetdeep Grapefruit X PK and the other is Strawberryblue X PK so wish me well and saty tuned i hope it will be fun my first legit try at 12/12 from seed! Peace*

*I'll be posting mostly all my update here as i wont have a specific journal for this grow and there will be periodical update in the grow i have in my gig which is also going on!*


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Apr 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> got my new on sale 250 lumatek and mh bulb today for my small cab.......love getting parcels delivered..just like chrimbo......


Looking good man! + rep for the best 12/12 job I've seen from seed. Can't wait to see the end result. +sub'd


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> Looking good man! + rep for the best 12/12 job I've seen from seed. Can't wait to see the end result. +sub'd


cheers mate, got some real competition at the moment.....

new pics.............pic 1 bubblebomb.......pic 2-2 x bubblebombs..............pic 3 grapefruit............pic 4 northern lights...grapefruit and another bubblebomb


----------



## Illumination (Apr 19, 2011)

those all 12/12 from seed? If so damned impressed and still impressed if they weren't...that my friend is why I admire you so...keep 'em green

Namaste'


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Apr 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cheers mate, got some real competition at the moment.....
> 
> new pics.............pic 1 bubblebomb.......pic 2-2 x bubblebombs..............pic 3 grapefruit............pic 4 northern lights...grapefruit and another bubblebomb


And who is your competition?? I wanna see this lol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 20, 2011)

Illumination said:


> those all 12/12 from seed? If so damned impressed and still impressed if they weren't...that my friend is why I admire you so...keep 'em green
> 
> Namaste'


cheers man....yeah all 12-12 from seed so far.........still not found a reason to change......been very lucky so far.....


----------



## del66666 (Apr 20, 2011)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> And who is your competition?? I wanna see this lol


there are a few mate..........supersillybilly has some ak at around 3 weeks in a wilma system that are looking really good..........


----------



## del66666 (Apr 20, 2011)

my young ladies like their new mh, growing up fast............


----------



## del66666 (Apr 20, 2011)

another confirmed fem bubblebomb, thats 4 out of 5............


----------



## del66666 (Apr 20, 2011)

el nino...........


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> my young ladies like their new mh, growing up fast............





del66666 said:


> another confirmed fem bubblebomb, thats 4 out of 5............





del66666 said:


> el nino...........


You got skillz!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Illumination (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 21, 2011)

Bubblebomb, thats a cracking strain u invented there del. I would be proud, if fact I am proud. Many beans u got left?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Bubblebomb, thats a cracking strain u invented there del. I would be proud, if fact I am proud. Many beans u got left?


lol cheers mate.......yeah im proud, bloody first time luck............prob got an undred or more left...........was guna plant 20 next time, keep a male and make some more.......or clone if i get my act together...


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> lol cheers mate.......yeah im proud, bloody first time luck............prob got an undred or more left...........was guna plant 20 next time, keep a male and make some more.......or clone if i get my act together...


Does your fairy deliver. lol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Does your fairy deliver. lol


she can do anything, shes magic mate........


----------



## wavey.mofo (Apr 21, 2011)

Should i use a red cfl for 12/12 from seed? Or should i use a blue cfl for a certain amount of time then use red?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 21, 2011)

wavey.mofo said:


> Should i use a red cfl for 12/12 from seed? Or should i use a blue cfl for a certain amount of time then use red?


use your blue till it starts to flower then use red or even better both......


----------



## wavey.mofo (Apr 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> use your blue till it starts to flower then use red or even better both......


Oh okay i will do, thanks.


----------



## wavey.mofo (Apr 21, 2011)

What do you think of the Plagron Royalty mix for soil?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 21, 2011)

wavey.mofo said:


> What do you think of the Plagron Royalty mix for soil?


no ideas , someone here might,,,,im strictly good basic cheap coco..............


----------



## wavey.mofo (Apr 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> no ideas , someone here might,,,,im strictly good basic cheap coco..............


Even though the coco is cheap, wouldn't the nutrients you pay for be expensive?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 21, 2011)

wavey.mofo said:


> Even though the coco is cheap, wouldn't the nutrients you pay for be expensive?


i paid 45 squid for 10 litres of hesi so not dear really............and so much easier to keep things growing sweet....


----------



## del66666 (Apr 21, 2011)

the perfect combination................well ok my perfect combination...


----------



## wavey.mofo (Apr 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i paid 45 squid for 10 litres of hesi so not dear really............and so much easier to keep things growing sweet....


 damn thats a good price, i think i'm gonna be going with bio bizz soil and nutrients for a first time and gonna use coco coir with a couple of coco nutrients for my second grow.


----------



## Kap10Kush (Apr 21, 2011)

hahaha you should make some weed infused ice cream, i almost did it but i didn't have enough nugget in the end one day tho


----------



## del66666 (Apr 22, 2011)

Kap10Kush said:


> hahaha you should make some weed infused ice cream, i almost did it but i didn't have enough nugget in the end one day tho


now thats an idea i can work with....................


----------



## del66666 (Apr 22, 2011)

wavey.mofo said:


> damn thats a good price, i think i'm gonna be going with bio bizz soil and nutrients for a first time and gonna use coco coir with a couple of coco nutrients for my second grow.


if using bio just remember to use veg and bloom during flower or they wont do well....


----------



## ClosetCoco (Apr 22, 2011)

i decieded to go to 12/12 recently. hope the seedlings can take the stress lol. been on 24/0 for two days.

using canna+coco


----------



## del66666 (Apr 22, 2011)

ClosetCoco said:


> i decieded to go to 12/12 recently. hope the seedlings can take the stress lol. been on 24/0 for two days.
> 
> using canna+coco


hello mate..i doubt those seeds will worry to much.........what you got growing?


----------



## wavey.mofo (Apr 22, 2011)

del66666 said:


> if using bio just remember to use veg and bloom during flower or they wont do well....


will do mate, i got root juice and topax aswell for extra help with the plants. Hopefully they'll reward me for the extra cash i'm spending on them


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 22, 2011)

wavey.mofo said:


> will do mate, i got root juice and topax aswell for extra help with the plants. Hopefully they'll reward me for the extra cash i'm spending on them


Hi wavey, have you used the topmax before?..is it any good?.....ive got hold of some and plan to use it on my current coco grow any tips mate?


----------



## wavey.mofo (Apr 22, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi wavey, have you used the topmax before?..is it any good?.....ive got hold of some and plan to use it on my current coco grow any tips mate?


No i havnt tried it before, heck, i aint ever grown anything. I'm researching as much as i can before i grow so i'm just looking around at different nutes. PLANT MAGIC OLD TIMER ORGANIC GROW + BLOOM is probably what i will end of using for mu grow. I've heard great things about it and my mate frickin loves it.

From all the research i've done on topmax, it's not really that useful, people have said topmax and bioheaven are really shit but i guess giving your plants some more juice aint gonna harm them so i'd say use it if you have it. I've also heard using all the biobizz products work better together rather than using them individually. 

Feels kinda nice you asking for my opinion lol since i've been reading your whole grow journal and the other thread about your first cana coco grow. Reading your grow journal has made me wanna use coco grow for my second grow which will be much much much more better then this grow i'll be doing soon.

Good luck bruh


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 22, 2011)

Lol sorry mate didnt no you was just startin up!.........ive herd mixed things about the topmax thats why im askin about!....................Thanks mate glad to hear it, give the canna coco and nutes ago there wicked!


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 22, 2011)

I use topmax and it's ace ... i've heard the heaven is a waste of time but never personally used it



PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol sorry mate didnt no you was just startin up!.........ive herd mixed things about the topmax thats why im askin about!....................Thanks mate glad to hear it, give the canna coco and nutes ago there wicked!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 22, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> I use topmax and it's ace ... i've heard the heaven is a waste of time but never personally used it


Does it work well in coco mate?


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 22, 2011)

not sure man.. but the mix i'm in is very light and airy really good soil mix and it's in the airpots so i would say its the closest thing to coco (even has coco in it too) without actually being coco.. also from what i've read the biobizz nutes can be used in soil, dwc or coir

i been doing a side by side with a mate of mine he's using same stuff except no topmax and my bud swell is definitely more prominent than his..



PUKKA BUD said:


> Does it work well in coco mate?


----------



## Illumination (Apr 22, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> not sure man.. but the mix i'm in is very light and airy really good soil mix and it's in the airpots so i would say its the closest thing to coco (even has coco in it too) without actually being coco.. also from what i've read the biobizz nutes can be used in soil, dwc or coir
> 
> i been doing a side by side with a mate of mine he's using same stuff except no topmax and my bud swell is definitely more prominent than his..


Your avie is so cute!


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 22, 2011)

its my missus when she's pms'ing..



Illumination said:


> Your avie is so cute!


----------



## Illumination (Apr 22, 2011)

She looks just like mine at that time!! Thats why I found her cute!!!


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 22, 2011)

blowjobs are hell though..


----------



## Illumination (Apr 22, 2011)

lol....surely a challenge..but hey thats love huh bro?


----------



## brock271981 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey DEL was wondering what GRAPEFRUIT AND BY WHO didnt know if it was crossed with something or not was thinking bout trying the THC BOMB AND CRITCAL+ SENSI STAR..Next go around 12/12


----------



## brock271981 (Apr 22, 2011)

How high did ur THC BOMB get??How long and what kind of yield def my next strain with a KTRAIN BY GREEN HOUSE, INDUSTRIAL PLANT ,CALIFORNIA HASH ,DEEP GRAPE FRUIT from dinafem have them allready


----------



## del66666 (Apr 23, 2011)

brock271981 said:


> Hey DEL was wondering what GRAPEFRUIT AND BY WHO didnt know if it was crossed with something or not was thinking bout trying the THC BOMB AND CRITCAL+ SENSI STAR..Next go around 12/12


ello mate, grapefruit came from marijuana nl...............first reg thc bomb went 24 inches but that was under enviro...........the fem thc bombs i did, flowered quickly and were shortish with thick cola, nice fairly dense buds.easy to grow. ive had to many bad germ experience with gh seeds so my last ones from them are growing now ( big bang, white widow, el nino, cheese ) like the look of dinafem though.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 23, 2011)

every one of these are 12/12 from sow


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 23, 2011)

+ rep bro


----------



## del66666 (Apr 23, 2011)

good job there Zaehet, looks like you been real busy....whats your lights and stuff that you use?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 23, 2011)

the good and the bad...........they dont all go right............


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 23, 2011)

thanks for all the positive feedback guys, always makes a fellow grower feel good. your babes are beautiful del.

well, the reason why i have it set up like this is because of time. im getting ready to move soon so i need them to be done fast, change kinda happened a little sooner than expected... but ill make it work. its not the best by far, just the best that i could do with the money i have. trying to make the most out of everything i can utilize. experiments are my thing right now since i just started growing not too long ago. ive never had a plant stay 100% healthy the whole way through, and as of right now things are going better than expected. experiments with cutting/pruning/lolipopping-whatever you want to call it, rootbound, topping, lsting, seeing what a plant does when grown with high ph levels along with low ph levels, same with high doses of ferts compared to lower doses. supercropping during different stages of flowering to see differences in growth. cutting fan leaves and leaving the nodes, cutting nodes and leaving the fan leaves. noting any small changes in node/bud growth throughout the whole plants life. just trying to learn as much as i possibly can before i move, because my dream is to make this my career.

theres a variety of strains in my garden, and while most all of them were started under 12/12, there are 9 plants in my garden that were put in the flower room after 29 days in veg from sow. thats why you'll see bigger plants in the back and toward the middle.

1k and 400 watt hps above the canopy, 6bulb t5 4ft by 2.5ft angled down to get the canopy and some of the sides aswell, relfecting the light off of the wall. 2bulb t5 on the left side of the garden to get some extra lumens and to reflect more of that light. also to utilize more would be wasted light i tape/glue/tack 2mil Mylar to large cut cardboard pieces.

150watt hps over my 3dwarfs that will be done in a couple weeks (when they are done i will replace the smaller t5 from my garden with the 150watt hps) another small 2bulb t5 over my experimental aero/hydro system. havent asked for help, want to try it myself before anything. figured they would have died by now but they are doing so good.

the yellowed plants in the smaller 16oz cups are my experiment with rootbound plants, and what happens to the growth and color of the plant when the roots dont have the surface area they need to thrive.

jacks classic for the win, every plant im not experimenting on looks perfect except for 1 or two lower fan leaves. cant wait to get more money so i can experiment with different kinds of ferts, and combine them too. 

if u guys got any more questions let me know ok? thanks a lot dudes compliments much appreicated


----------



## del66666 (Apr 24, 2011)

ok peeps.happy easter and all that..please dont forget that jesus died through eating to many easter eggs..........so eat in moderation out there..... any hoo i was out in my garden and noticed insects, aphids on my flowers and it was a sharp reminder of last year when i got a bad dose of spider mites on my ladies, i used a few sprays from the local store but they were only temporary fixes. then i tried neem oil and had them gone within a few weeks...............so i figure its time to give my ladies a spray just to keep those little fuckers off........going to do a low mix at lights off........5ml neem........2 litre water..........couple drops dish liquid.............lots of shaking...


----------



## Kap10Kush (Apr 24, 2011)

im interested on the harvest weight of your fuck up plant if you ever get it cuz that plant resembles all the ones i got growin now, which makes sense i guess seeing as im growin in much smaller pots


----------



## del66666 (Apr 24, 2011)

Kap10Kush said:


> im interested on the harvest weight of your fuck up plant if you ever get it cuz that plant resembles all the ones i got growin now, which makes sense i guess seeing as im growin in much smaller pots


will let you know mate, think i should have hit them sooner and harder with pk but then sometimes its just the way it is.............i do try and do do many at a time really..


----------



## del66666 (Apr 24, 2011)

zaehet that is 1 hell of a cool grow area...im impressed....i can see you have much enthusiasm and look forward to seeing how these different experiments pan out........wish i had the space.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 24, 2011)

yeh amazing Zaehet... some nice looking sat dom strains there


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 24, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> not sure man.. but the mix i'm in is very light and airy really good soil mix and it's in the airpots so i would say its the closest thing to coco (even has coco in it too) without actually being coco.. also from what i've read the biobizz nutes can be used in soil, dwc or coir
> 
> i been doing a side by side with a mate of mine he's using same stuff except no topmax and my bud swell is definitely more prominent than his..


Cool cheers for that mate, ill be usin in a week or so when i flip!


----------



## del66666 (Apr 24, 2011)

a few of my girls, may need a bigger bath......


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 24, 2011)

Kap10Kush said:


> im interested on the harvest weight of your fuck up plant if you ever get it cuz that plant resembles all the ones i got growin now, which makes sense i guess seeing as im growin in much smaller pots


yea bro transplanting is a must if you want to keep your plants healthy.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> a few of my girls, may need a bigger bath......


omg man those are soooo healthy, they look great i love the color


----------



## LeeroySlim (Apr 25, 2011)

hey guys a quick question going to do some 12/12 from seed outdoor in rasied beds. just wondering how far i should space the seeds?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 25, 2011)

a few pics from tonight................bubblebomb......bubblebomb, bubblebomb, northern lights............bubblebomb.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> a few pics from tonight................bubblebomb......bubblebomb, bubblebomb, northern lights............bubblebomb.


beautiful, what are they smelling like?


----------



## jimmy jones (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok I have I question for the 12-12 from seed guys. Its a little off topic but I figured this would be the best place to ask. I started some seeds to throw outside this year. I have 14 seedlings with one true set of leaves. I don't wanna waste time growing plants that are gonna be males. If I flower them now simply to determine sex, will they reveg outdoors or continue to flower? What are my chances of herms if they do reveg? Also will it be hard to determin sex with them being so small? Thanks in advance and sorry again this was off topic a bit.


----------



## Kap10Kush (Apr 26, 2011)

If I flower them now simply to determine sex, will they reveg outdoors or continue to flower?
Most likely reveg depending on where you live and the amount of sunlight outside, if you have already passed the summer equinox or live in a place where the days are 12 hours (12/12) then they will continue to flower however its still pretty early where i live

What are my chances of herms if they do reveg?
Not greatly increased, the stress from going to veg-flower-veg will vary depending on if you harden them off before you put them outside but i don't think it will be a major issue

Also will it be hard to determin sex with them being so small?
No because it will take time for them to actually flower and you will probably have multiple nodes at that time

Hope this helps brutha


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 27, 2011)

Rocklock 12/12 from seed under 400w HPS, got a while to go yet but sofar so good.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 27, 2011)

looking good jimmy..whats the size of those popts?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 27, 2011)

1st and 3rd pic are bubblebomb, just using a cup hook on the end of a plant stick to hold the top of cola over to increase size of buds............middle pic is big bang and amsterdam haze.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 27, 2011)

6.5 ltr m8 got me some bigger ones at weekend from good old wilkos aint gonna bother repotting these tho, ill just let them do their thing and see how they finish.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 27, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> 6.5 ltr m8 got me some bigger ones at weekend from good old wilkos aint gonna bother repotting these tho, ill just let them do their thing and see how they finish.


yeah 6.5 is a reasonable size i reckon, kept meaning to get square pots, never did...........ordered some air pots though....1-3 and 6 litres.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 27, 2011)

Hows your success rate del with GH seeds, cant say i bother anymore had some good plants with their stuff in the past but also too many bad beans and dodgy plants.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah im gonna give these air pots a bash, what size you get? should have read your post lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 27, 2011)

You rekon 6 ltrs is big enough, thought you used bigger pots up to 10 ltrs


----------



## del66666 (Apr 27, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Hows your success rate del with GH seeds, cant say i bother anymore had some good plants with their stuff in the past but also too many bad beans and dodgy plants.


ive always found them hard or slow to germinate mate.......im smoking some gh lemon skunk right now and its real good. i think i only got 5 out of 12 to germ this time...........wont be using them again..........marijuana nl have done me ok, think ive only had 1 failed germ in all the time ive used them.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 27, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> You rekon 6 ltrs is big enough, thought you used bigger pots up to 10 ltrs


i use 6 - 7.5 and 10 litre but with coco my preference has shifted to 6 litre............got air pots on way so should be able to stick with 6 litre maximum from now on............i like to be able to water at least every other day.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Apr 27, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i use 6 - 7.5 and 10 litre but with coco my preference has shifted to 6 litre............got air pots on way so should be able to stick with 6 litre maximum from now on............i like to be able to water at least every other day.


Shit, ive been waterin every day lol been a hydro (water culture) grower for donkeys so its all new to me this coco lark but i like it, the results are good. Had a look at greens horticulture for 6ltr air pots pack of 10 27.50 not bad think ill have to get me some. BTW your success rate with GH seeds is on par with me, last lot i done was big bang only germd 6 only 2 cracked, fuckers lol nice smoke tho.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 27, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Shit, ive been waterin every day lol been a hydro (water culture) grower for donkeys so its all new to me this coco lark but i like it, the results are good. Had a look at greens horticulture for 6ltr air pots pack of 10 27.50 not bad think ill have to get me some. BTW your success rate with GH seeds is on par with me, last lot i done was big bang only germd 6 only 2 cracked, fuckers lol nice smoke tho.


water as much as you like mate, had 1 plant was watering twice a day.......try your name sake............greenfingers hydro, 2.50 per 6 litre pot.....save a whole 2.50.....got 1 big bang in at moment.


----------



## jimmy jones (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes that did help thank you. Its what I figured but I always like to confirm thingsbefore making any choices I'm unsure of. Put em in my flower room this morning.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 27, 2011)

7777777777777777777777


----------



## Kap10Kush (Apr 27, 2011)

hey people i was wondering if i mixed 60% coco 30% perlite and 10% MG organic in a 5 gallon pot for an outdoor grow how frequently do you think i would have to water? also id happily hear opinions on a different ratio for the mix, im aiming for a good mix of the three that won't need to be watered that frequently because my site is a hike away that i dont want to make everyday, thanks so much (i know this isnt a 12/12 related Q but i've never used coco before and just bought 2 bricks)


----------



## del66666 (Apr 28, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> 7777777777777777777777


66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 28, 2011)

What the fuck is going on.lol


----------



## KawiZZR (Apr 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> What the fuck is going on.lol


Not a clue. Days till last frost date maybe? It works out that way for me haha.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> What the fuck is going on.lol


just trying to make them feel welcome mate.....takes all sorts.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok. 555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 29, 2011)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

[video=youtube;iR6oYX1D-0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iR6oYX1D-0w[/video]


----------



## needmorechronic (Apr 29, 2011)

I just want to say i did the 2 weeks veg method then 12/12 and it worked fucking great for three dif. strains


----------



## del66666 (Apr 29, 2011)

needmorechronic said:


> I just want to say i did the 2 weeks veg method then 12/12 and it worked fucking great for three dif. strains


18900006666666666666cool6666666666666666666663try888888-12-12-444444from3333333333seed6666666sometime7777and 11119let4455us76566know8888how0000it3333333goes


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 29, 2011)

im not typing all those number, but i have a master kush 12/12 from seed it popped threw the soil on 3-28-11. its a female starting showing sex on 4-23-11. this 1 so far has come out 100 times better then my last 12/12 from seed with skunk haze.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 29, 2011)

ROFLAO , I took up post #666 with a line of 7's. Now look what we started~


del66666 said:


> 66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## rjl (Apr 29, 2011)

this post has gotten way off topic and has become a nuisance


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 29, 2011)

alfalfa...?



rjl said:


> this post has gotten way off topic and has become a nuisance


----------



## del66666 (Apr 29, 2011)

looking like a winner to me redrum............


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 29, 2011)

thanks del. i'll post some pix of it when it gets bigger and starts shooting pistols all over  sense its already starting to flower is shouldnt get to big right? my closet is starting to get a little tight lol


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 29, 2011)

Here are the babies all sprouted and ready to take off...12 from seed...


----------



## del66666 (Apr 29, 2011)

rjl said:


> this post has gotten way off topic and has become a nuisance


i cant remember what the topic was? maths i think.....


----------



## del66666 (Apr 29, 2011)

looking fine stinkbudd1, hope all goes perfect for you mate


----------



## del66666 (Apr 29, 2011)

forgot to take bloody pics...........will post some tomoz.all is well though,stopped feeding the grapefruit as almost ready, repotted the white widow and bubblebombs are as big as ever.............


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 29, 2011)

del66666 said:


> looking fine stinkbudd1, hope all goes perfect for you mate


Thanks bud this will go down as my true first ever serious try at 12/12 from seed grow so i hope all do go as planned!!


----------



## del66666 (Apr 29, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Thanks bud this will go down as my true first ever serious try at 12/12 from seed grow so i hope all do go as planned!!


i got a friend whos thrown 30 into 12-12 from seed, he said he was worried but reckons they are looking real good now....im sure you will be pleased with it mate


----------



## wavey.mofo (Apr 29, 2011)

what size pots would you place 20 plants in a 1.2x1.2x2m tent 12/12 from seed?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 29, 2011)

wavey.mofo said:


> what size pots would you place 20 plants in a 1.2x1.2x2m tent 12/12 from seed?


duno mate, what can you fit lol............i dont really go bigger than a 6 ish litre pot with coco cause you can feed more often...........


----------



## wavey.mofo (Apr 29, 2011)

I could fit 20 plants in 6.5 litre pots under a 600w hps 12/12 from seed. Could i get an ounce of each plant? The strain will be Positronics Seeds Critical #47 Feminized. Hopefully it'll yield well.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 29, 2011)

wavey.mofo said:


> I could fit 20 plants in 6.5 litre pots under a 600w hps 12/12 from seed. Could i get an ounce of each plant? The strain will be Positronics Seeds Critical #47 Feminized. Hopefully it'll yield well.


I am growing out their Claustrum strain right now...positronics that is....you grow their gear before?

Namaste'


----------



## wavey.mofo (Apr 30, 2011)

Na i've never grown anything before :'( I'm gonna grow 2 plants under a 250w blue spec cfl and red spec cfl for my first grow then after i'll be growing the 20 plants most probably.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 30, 2011)

wavey.mofo said:


> what size pots would you place 20 plants in a 1.2x1.2x2m tent 12/12 from seed?


20 plants can be a lot of work..........


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello people im thinking about growing Critical mass 12 12 from seed i will have them in 15l air-pots. I have a 1.2x1.2x2m tent with a 600w hps light and was thinking about doing 5 plants as i know they are meant to get pretty big my question is:
Will i have enough space do to 5 plants if so should i veg them first and not do them 12 12 from seed????? any advice would help cheers


----------



## del66666 (Apr 30, 2011)

Serial Violator said:


> Hello people im thinking about growing Critical mass 12 12 from seed i will have them in 15l air-pots. I have a 1.2x1.2x2m tent with a 600w hps light and was thinking about doing 5 plants as i know they are meant to get pretty big my question is:
> Will i have enough space do to 5 plants if so should i veg them first and not do them 12 12 from seed????? any advice would help cheers


its a 12-12 thread so id have to say go 12-12 from seed lol........


----------



## wavey.mofo (Apr 30, 2011)

Serial Violator said:


> Hello people im thinking about growing Critical mass 12 12 from seed i will have them in 15l air-pots. I have a 1.2x1.2x2m tent with a 600w hps light and was thinking about doing 5 plants as i know they are meant to get pretty big my question is:
> Will i have enough space do to 5 plants if so should i veg them first and not do them 12 12 from seed????? any advice would help cheers


Nice plan, i'd go with 9 of them in 11 litre pots under the 600w. Veg for around 3 weeks and you'll be harvesting a nice amount of bud. What breeder did you get your critical mass from?


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

Serial Violator said:


> Hello people im thinking about growing Critical mass 12 12 from seed i will have them in 15l air-pots. I have a 1.2x1.2x2m tent with a 600w hps light and was thinking about doing 5 plants as i know they are meant to get pretty big my question is:
> Will i have enough space do to 5 plants if so should i veg them first and not do them 12 12 from seed????? any advice would help cheers


del is right its a 12/12 thread m8 but i have been growing the cm a lil while and can say its good strain that dusnt stretch at all just gets wider so if height space is a issue then the cm will be good to you.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 30, 2011)

only took a couple of pics but will take more tomorrow......just fed the girls 5ml a litre of hesi coco......1st pic bubblebomb.......white widow...........amsterdam haze......2nd pic, haze, big bomb, bubblebomb, cheese and el nino.......


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Apr 30, 2011)

Looking good man. How do you like green house seeds?


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> only took a couple of pics but will take more tomorrow......just fed the girls 5ml a litre of hesi coco......1st pic bubblebomb.......white widow...........amsterdam haze......2nd pic, haze, big bomb, bubblebomb, cheese and el nino.......


looking nice del  such a beautiful green they are  i'll get mine to stay that green, that long 1 of these days lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

wait till you see that bubblebomb finished! come-on del when you gonna share the bubblebomb love lolol


----------



## del66666 (Apr 30, 2011)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> Looking good man. How do you like green house seeds?


ok if they germ, had more than 50 percent fail so im avoiding them from now on.....you got some then?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 30, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> looking nice del  such a beautiful green they are  i'll get mine to stay that green, that long 1 of these days lol


never could before coco mate.........


----------



## del66666 (Apr 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> wait till you see that bubblebomb finished! come-on del when you gonna share the bubblebomb love lolol


i got no problem with sharing mate.......


----------



## redrum83420 (Apr 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> never could before coco mate.........


then im kinda glad im switching to coco. all seeds and clones have been going to coco instead of soil lately. the rest of my soil plants should be fazed out in about 2 1/2 months i hope.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i got no problem with sharing mate.......


delete some of ya inbox then lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> wait till you see that bubblebomb finished! come-on del when you gonna share the bubblebomb love lolol


The fairy should delete his inbox


----------



## Serial Violator (May 1, 2011)

So do you think i'll be able to fit 9 in 1.2x1.2 tent as sambo said they grow wide not high.
Going to get the Big Buddah CM are they good in your opinion?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

i think your be pushing it with 9 ina tent that size but spose if ya keeping em small by going straight to 12/12 from seed should be ok.

dont no much bout the big buddha cm i got mine from mr nice.


----------



## Serial Violator (May 1, 2011)

Ok cheers whats your average harvest off each cm plant?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 1, 2011)

Ive got 16 plants in 1.2x1.2


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive got 16 plants in 1.2x1.2


is that only a 1.2 i thought it was the 2.4?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 1, 2011)

No m8. Thats only 1.2. Its fucking packed tho.lol


----------



## del66666 (May 1, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> No m8. Thats only 1.2. Its fucking packed tho.lol


so a 16 pot wilma fits in a 1.2 tent?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 1, 2011)

2x 8 pots. 16 pot was too big for attic hatch.lol Only problem is getting to the back plants. Ill get some pics tonight and post tommorrow. U r in for a shock


----------



## del66666 (May 1, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> 2x 8 pots. 16 pot was too big for attic hatch.lol Only problem is getting to the back plants. Ill get some pics tonight and post tommorrow. U r in for a shock


i look forward to it mate........3 x bubblebombs.....


----------



## sambo020482 (May 1, 2011)

would love to see the bubblebomb on a 4-5wk veg before flower i picture some monster buds lol


----------



## del66666 (May 1, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> would love to see the bubblebomb on a 4-5wk veg before flower i picture some monster buds lol


you and me both mate, best when you tie the top down, really swells the cola.....havent bothered with my last few.....


----------



## mantiszn (May 1, 2011)

this is not really 12/12 related but i'm asking here coz i have reason to believe there are some intelligent people here... ** looks at del...  **

basically... my main cola was coming along nicely few pistils were starting to brown up looking like it was ripening nicely... 
then all of a sudden 4 or 5 new shoots out of the top of the cola new white pistils and new tiny buds forming..

this is my first indoor.. never experienced this before with my outdoor..

is it normal?
could it be that i'm running dual spec light instead of red only during flower?
what i'm worried about is half the bud being ready and half of it not being ready when harvest rolls around :/
i had toned down the grow nutes because it was starting to ripen but now starting to see what seems like some very slight N def in both old fans leafs and the new tiny sugar leaves on the new growth of the new buds... so thinking of upping the N again.

thaaaaaaanks.. pic below and stuffs.

peace

(AND according to breeder she should be chopped in 2 days but she's definitely not ready still a week or 2 more at least I would think..)


----------



## Illumination (May 1, 2011)

sat doms tend to do this and is not a problem ...actually a pretty good sign IMHHO


----------



## del66666 (May 2, 2011)

looking very nice mantiszn.........wk or 2 sounds bout right.


----------



## Hibud Ganjamanjutu (May 2, 2011)

AT least 2 more weeks.


----------



## mantiszn (May 2, 2011)

thanks guys.. so the thing about half the bud being ready and the new growth not... i guess i just harvest when majority is ready unavoidable i suppose..

need to make space soon for the livers


----------



## seamore green (May 2, 2011)

I'm joining this thread because my next up is12/12 master kush from nirvana. Just hoping they stay below 16"or so


----------



## del66666 (May 2, 2011)

seamore green said:


> I'm joining this thread because my next up is12/12 master kush from nirvana. Just hoping they stay below 16"or so


just tie em down if they dont.....


----------



## jgangstad (May 2, 2011)

these are underneath a t12 fluorescent bulb......any idea how long till harvest?? the first one is three weeks in and the other one is four or five weeks in!


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (May 2, 2011)

jgangstad said:


> these are underneath a t12 fluorescent bulb......any idea how long till harvest?? the first one is three weeks in and the other one is four or five weeks in!


what genetic line is it from?? or is it bagseed? You still have a good month maybe two till harvest. I would go and get a 30x magnifying glass to see your trichs close up. That is really the only way to tell if she is done.


----------



## mantiszn (May 2, 2011)

click click >> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/28072-harvest-time-tutorial.html



jgangstad said:


> these are underneath a t12 fluorescent bulb......any idea how long till harvest?? the first one is three weeks in and the other one is four or five weeks in!


----------



## del66666 (May 2, 2011)

i just stuck my camera in cab without looking, only really got pics of the left side which are the plants under the 250, not great pics i know.......


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2011)

Look healthy m8. I love this hobby


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 2, 2011)

Love the greenery del boy!!
Me too billy boy! lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2011)

Rather bushy for a 250. Great work m8. Ive got some serious bush. The ak's responded well to being topped


----------



## del66666 (May 2, 2011)

its a very rewarding hobby for sure chaps.............


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Rather bushy for a 250. Great work m8. Ive got some serious bush. The ak's responded well to being topped


Chuck some pics up billy i wanna see the trees!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2011)

I cant off this fone m8. Need to wait till at work 2morrow or certain people coould check their emails


----------



## del66666 (May 2, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I cant off this fone m8. Need to wait till at work 2morrow or certain people coould check their emails


talk about treat em mean,seems like they liked the stress.... very bushy mate


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2011)

Treating with the dutch in the morning, just in case any think of growing nuts


----------



## jgangstad (May 2, 2011)

how long till harvest????????


----------



## jgangstad (May 2, 2011)

How long till harvest??? Please help!!!!!


----------



## Illumination (May 2, 2011)

not able to tell unless you describe your setup and strain then may attempt to fathom a guesstimate

Namaste'


----------



## supersillybilly (May 2, 2011)

Good 8 weeks. Looks like it could do with alot more light


----------



## jgangstad (May 2, 2011)

lol ya probly needs more light...my setup is just a small flouro with 80 watts and 3800 lumens... the seed came out of some dank bud....the first pic is about three weeks in and the others is about four to five weeks in! thanks for the help!!


----------



## richard rahl (May 2, 2011)

nice thread guys, just read the whole thing. i got a white dwarf auto about two weeks and i got a grapefruit krush and a quasar @ about a week. i was thinking about moving the auto outside and 12/12 the other two. also failed a super sour og and an emerald jack......u live u learn. i need to keep the pots small though as im vertically challenged. i think the results u guys are getting should warrant a 12/12 sub forum? anyways thats my .02 and thanks for the info and stuff guys!! oh yeah, got 5 fem lsd i waithing to figure out wich way i wanna go with them


----------



## del66666 (May 3, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> nice thread guys, just read the whole thing. i got a white dwarf auto about two weeks and i got a grapefruit krush and a quasar @ about a week. i was thinking about moving the auto outside and 12/12 the other two. also failed a super sour og and an emerald jack......u live u learn. i need to keep the pots small though as im vertically challenged. i think the results u guys are getting should warrant a 12/12 sub forum? anyways thats my .02 and thanks for the info and stuff guys!! oh yeah, got 5 fem lsd i waithing to figure out wich way i wanna go with them


short wide pots will help you keep short wide plants, start flowering under blue light will also slow upward growth........what happened to the emerald jack andsuper sour?


----------



## richard rahl (May 3, 2011)

del66666 said:


> what happened to the emerald jack andsuper sour?


 lol, i had them in a jiffy thing in a dark cabinet and they didnt pop when i was expectin them to, and i forgot to check the next day and when i checked the next, they were like 6 inches tall and the lil leaves was all shriveled up. i tried to save em by burying them deeper, but they didnt make it. the ss og is hangin by a thread, but i dont think she gonna make it, and the ej is shriveled and gone


----------



## del66666 (May 3, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> lol, i had them in a jiffy thing in a dark cabinet and they didnt pop when i was expectin them to, and i forgot to check the next day and when i checked the next, they were like 6 inches tall and the lil leaves was all shriveled up. i tried to save em by burying them deeper, but they didnt make it. the ss og is hangin by a thread, but i dont think she gonna make it, and the ej is shriveled and gone


shame on you lol..............


----------



## richard rahl (May 3, 2011)

del66666 said:


> shame on you lol..............


thats why i germed the other 2 in my box, lol, they shot out, opened up, and lookin mean. that white dwarf i got goin is nice. try to get some pics up when i can get cam from my ol lady

put my quasar and gk in party cups to enter the pcc, and i started them off on 12-12 today. added more ligts in my box and moved it from bedroom floor to closet cuz its not light proof. worried bought heat now, may have to lose some lights or somethin. got like 3 6500 cfls and 8 or 9 2700's. dont remember watts on m, but im rememberin around 20-30ish i think.


----------



## richard rahl (May 3, 2011)

here is a couple pics of the white dwarf auto i took out of the box to get ready for my 12-12. right at 2 weeks on it and had it at 20-4.


----------



## richard rahl (May 3, 2011)

^^dang, pics kinda suck, the plant looks way better than the pic gives it justice, its got lil new growths on like every corner of every lil branch. the tops comin up good as i "think" i fim'd it about 3 or 4 days ago, but ima havta take sum better pics 2maro and get some shots of my box and 12/12'ers. peace out


----------



## matt4200 (May 3, 2011)

damn dude your grows are all the shit! haha so is the point of 12/12 from start to keep them small?? i just started germin in some paper towels. last grow I did 18/6 for veg and 12/12 after 30 days


----------



## supersillybilly (May 4, 2011)

If its an auto, why go 12/12. U will get a shitty yield. Can u not keep the lights at 20/4


----------



## del66666 (May 4, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> If its an auto, why go 12/12. U will get a shitty yield. Can u not keep the lights at 20/4


hes not mate he said he took his autos out so he can do the other plants 12-12................


----------



## supersillybilly (May 4, 2011)

my bad.........


----------



## del66666 (May 4, 2011)

matt4200 said:


> damn dude your grows are all the shit! haha so is the point of 12/12 from start to keep them small?? i just started germin in some paper towels. last grow I did 18/6 for veg and 12/12 after 30 days


hello mate, i do 12-12 mostly cause it keeps things simple and i work perpetual............a couple of weeks veg never seemed worth the effort.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 4, 2011)

Why are you up so early del boy. Gardening by any chance.lol


----------



## Millsie (May 4, 2011)

Just about to cut a few ventilation holes in my cab for my monstrous fan, fucking happy I got such a big cab it makes planning so much easier..

How big do your plants get (including pot height) I remember asking you awhile ago but I can't remember if it was including pot height or not

Cheeers


----------



## supersillybilly (May 4, 2011)

You ever read jack and the beanstock.......there is your answer.lol


----------



## del66666 (May 4, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Why are you up so early del boy. Gardening by any chance.lol


so you think i stay in bed all day lol, have to get child ready for school mate........no gardening til evening......used to have lights on days but spent all my time looking in cab...


----------



## del66666 (May 4, 2011)

Millsie said:


> Just about to cut a few ventilation holes in my cab for my monstrous fan, fucking happy I got such a big cab it makes planning so much easier..
> 
> How big do your plants get (including pot height) I remember asking you awhile ago but I can't remember if it was including pot height or not
> 
> Cheeers


12-32 inches excluding the popt...............just tie the top down if they get to tall.............


----------



## Millsie (May 4, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> You ever read jack and the beanstock.......there is your answer.lol


Fuck yeah, all I gotta do is grow some weed then fly up and grab me that hen that lays Golden weed eggs.. 



del66666 said:


> 12-32 inches excluding the popt...............just tie the top down if they get to tall.............


Sweeeet cheers man will do.. Gonna go for 4-5 plants under my 400w and see how that goes, might supplement it with CFLs down the sides or just buy another 400w


----------



## del66666 (May 4, 2011)

Millsie said:


> Fuck yeah, all I gotta do is grow some weed then fly up and grab me that hen that lays Golden weed eggs..
> 
> 
> 
> Sweeeet cheers man will do.. Gonna go for 4-5 plants under my 400w and see how that goes, might supplement it with CFLs down the sides or just buy another 400w


400 should do a fine job..ah go on get a 600.go on go on go on go on...........


----------



## Saerimmner (May 4, 2011)

Heya del, if you havent bought your cloner yet i would definetely advise spending the extra on the heated one, been playing with mine and even directly under a 400HPS the water is ice cold, even though it was warm when i put it in the cloner, went from luke-warm to ice cold in about 25mins. Gonna have to get a heat mat or aquarium heater methinks coz theres no way roots are gonna grow in freezing water


----------



## del66666 (May 4, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> Heya del, if you havent bought your cloner yet i would definetely advise spending the extra on the heated one, been playing with mine and even directly under a 400HPS the water is ice cold, even though it was warm when i put it in the cloner, went from luke-warm to ice cold in about 25mins. Gonna have to get a heat mat or aquarium heater methinks coz theres no way roots are gonna grow in freezing water


cheers for the heads up mate, will def go heated, may wait a bit though cause im over stocked....could do with killing something...........got air pots arriving today and some of that ripen stuff to try...oh and some hammerhead coming too. just been looking at dunits 357 magnum led grow..looks really good.


----------



## ClosetCoco (May 4, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> Heya del, if you havent bought your cloner yet i would definetely advise spending the extra on the heated one, been playing with mine and even directly under a 400HPS the water is ice cold, even though it was warm when i put it in the cloner, went from luke-warm to ice cold in about 25mins. Gonna have to get a heat mat or aquarium heater methinks coz theres no way roots are gonna grow in freezing water



i read the colder the water is, the more DO (dissolved oxygen ) in the water there is, which promotes better and fastaer root groth.
(why alot of people use water chillers for the nute res etc


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 4, 2011)

ClosetCoco said:


> i read the colder the water is, the more DO (dissolved oxygen ) in the water there is, which promotes better and fastaer root groth.
> (why alot of people use water chillers for the nute res etc


True cold water does hold more D/O but if the waters too cold its as bad as it being too warm. People use chillers to maintain a constant water temp rather than having fluctuations during day/night.


----------



## seamore green (May 4, 2011)

Alright guys and gals. I posted some questions regarding 12/12 from seeds and nutrients and all I'm getting is bashed for wanting to do it. Here is a link to the thread. + rep for good answers. Thank you 12/12 riu community


:Edit forgot link 

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/429244-12-12-w-nutrients-question.html


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 4, 2011)

seamore green said:


> Alright guys and gals. I posted some questions regarding 12/12 from seeds and nutrients and all I'm getting is bashed for wanting to do it. Here is a link to the thread. + rep for good answers. Thank you 12/12 riu community
> 
> 
> :Edit forgot link
> ...


Fuck em lol, only people who bash it have never done it.


----------



## seamore green (May 4, 2011)

Yea for sure. Feel free to post your input over there if your experienced in that department.


----------



## jgangstad (May 4, 2011)

these outdoor plants keep on budding bro and its in may....pretty sure their not autos but was wondering what u think???


----------



## del66666 (May 4, 2011)

jgangstad said:


> these outdoor plants keep on budding bro and its in may....pretty sure their not autos but was wondering what u think???


dont know where your from and how many hours light you are getting, autos or ruderalis, where did you get them, what they supposed to be? how old are they?


----------



## del66666 (May 4, 2011)

got my air pots...........


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 4, 2011)

was gonna ask you about them mate, they took there time didnt they, look funky anyhow gonna fillem up straight away.


----------



## del66666 (May 4, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> was gonna ask you about them mate, they took there time didnt they, look funky anyhow gonna fillem up straight away.


the first place i ordered from took my money then emailed me to say they werent in stock so i ordered from my usual shop, the other lot were supposed to send me replacement stuff but still havent.....emailed them today bout it.....going to stick to people i know from now on....problem is ive already potted most of them up in normal pots casuse i waited so long for air pots but did use 2 of them tonight, funky looking things.


----------



## del66666 (May 4, 2011)

some pics from tonight.........1st and 2nd pic is white widow, amsterdam haze, bubblebomb................3rd is big bang....4th is bubblebomb.


----------



## del66666 (May 4, 2011)

the door to my grow cab...........


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 4, 2011)

Yeah im not keen on using places ive never used before but sometimes ya just gotta do it. Used a place over the weekend i aint used before for my last lot of goodies got my order today so was happy bunny, defo gonna get me some of thos airpots tho but ill wait till i need some more nutes then get the lot together.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 4, 2011)

Im beginning to be able to pick put your bubblebombs del just by looking at them lol awesome looking plant man does she smoke as good as she looks.


----------



## del66666 (May 4, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Im beginning to be able to pick put your bubblebombs del just by looking at them lol awesome looking plant man does she smoke as good as she looks.


all in all if i only had 1 plant to grow it would be the bubblebomb..............yeah you can def spot them mate...really got to do a breed next grow before the seeds are gone........


----------



## k3nz1387 (May 4, 2011)

im 4 weeks on 12/12 from seed il post some pics 2moz. had a lil stretch on my haze plant but tied the top dwn a lil. also just upgraded to a 400w hps with an adjustawing reflector and bought a new tent so hopefully should be a gd grow.del do you think a 400 is strong enough for 5 plants on 12/12 from seed?


----------



## seamore green (May 4, 2011)

Thats plenty for 5 small plants


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 4, 2011)

here are my babies at almost two weeks from sprout not a lot of growth so far!!
Come on 12/12 lets get it going..


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 5, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> here are my babies at almost two weeks from sprout not a lot of growth so far!!
> Come on 12/12 lets get it going..


What ya got there stinkbudd1


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 5, 2011)

Heres the latest pics of my Rocklock from DNA taken this morning. There packing on the buds now and looking real nice rekon about 3 weeks to go give or take cant remember when i started so dont know exactly how long theyve taken but i will be doing this strain 12/12 again no doubt. Ive grown this before but with a 4 week veg so it will be interesting to compare the end results.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 5, 2011)

I burnt some of the canopy. Damm plants took a stretch. Im really treating these girls mean.lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 5, 2011)

Heres the start of my perpetual 12/12 grow i germ a couple of seeds every friday from now on so this lot are a week behind each other, soon ill be cropping a few plants every week and cant wait. Here is grapefruit, white widow skunk, brainstorm, check out the 3 leaf WWS never had that before.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 5, 2011)

They do stretch thos AKs dont they billy, still bit of burning aint gonna do no harm after what theyve been through lol.


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I burnt some of the canopy. Damm plants took a stretch. Im really treating these girls mean.lol


treat em mean and keep em keen..........


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

what did you get off them when you vegged them jimmy? pic 1, 3rd plant looks a real chunky cola.......


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> here are my babies at almost two weeks from sprout not a lot of growth so far!!
> Come on 12/12 lets get it going..


they going to speed up now mate....soon be lovely bud lol


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

k3nz1387 said:


> im 4 weeks on 12/12 from seed il post some pics 2moz. had a lil stretch on my haze plant but tied the top dwn a lil. also just upgraded to a 400w hps with an adjustawing reflector and bought a new tent so hopefully should be a gd grow.del do you think a 400 is strong enough for 5 plants on 12/12 from seed?


yeah mate my haze are a little stretched too.........i agree with seamore.......was using a 400 myself til a while ago with good results.....


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> what did you get off them when you vegged them jimmy? pic 1, 3rd plant looks a real chunky cola.......


Around the 4oz mark average had a few hit nearly 5, a 4 week veg is nothing tho but as you know they get alot bigger and bushier with a veg period and thats under a 400w HPS. If these girls hit the target of 2oz per plant then ill be happy and i think they will.


----------



## seamore green (May 5, 2011)

Damn I can't keep up with the posts in this thread but this thread its awesome. Select group of ppl mainly. Im gonna start germinating every wednesday. Put 2 more master kush in rock wool last night. For those of you who knew about it, no, the one from last week hasn't come up yet. Getting a little anxious. But now I'm all out of seeds so I need to place an order today. Any recommendations? I do have depression so keep that in mind as your giving recommendations. I'll be doing a lot of researching today, prob place an order this evening, but I'm already behind schedule.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 5, 2011)

seamore green said:


> Damn I can't keep up with the posts in this thread but this thread its awesome. Select group of ppl mainly. Im gonna start germinating every wednesday. Put 2 more master kush in rock wool last night. For those of you who knew about it, no, the one from last week hasn't come up yet. Getting a little anxious. But now I'm all out of seeds so I need to place an order today. Any recommendations? I do have depression so keep that in mind as your giving recommendations. I'll be doing a lot of researching today, prob place an order this evening, but I'm already behind schedule.


couple of good strains are wonderwoman, ak48, aurora indica, chronic, northern lights, ive got these in one of my cabs and theyve gone beserk once they finnished in hydro ill do them in coco other strains rocklock as you can see from my pics a few dell recommends are grapefruit, white widow skunk and brainstorm im sure hell be along to add some more tho, where do you get your seeds from mate.


----------



## seamore green (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for that jimmy. I've always ordered nirvana, but I think I might try attitude. Ive seen most of those strains on nirvana so I'll go back and check then out. I was just looking at barneys farm vanilla kush. Looks delicious


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 5, 2011)

Im gonna have a bash at that one man your right sounds like a real nice strain have a look at marijuana seeds. nl great seedbank fast delivery and stealth shipping and there beans are very reasonably priced, picknmix seeds are also a great place.


----------



## seamore green (May 5, 2011)

Ive pondered at their sitea few times when I was doing autoflowers. I'm headed that way right now to see the options.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 5, 2011)

Get free beans with them as well, got 3 autos with my last order never done autos so might chuckem in the garden and see what happens.


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Get free beans with them as well, got 3 autos with my last order never done autos so might chuckem in the garden and see what happens.


dont know about the free autos but the free regulars arent really up to much.............


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> dont know about the free autos but the free regulars arent really up to much.............


lol shit are they, oh well not really into autos anyway so ill let mother nature do its thing and see what happens thats if i can find a spot where the dogs cant piss on them and the neighbours cant clock em, only get the sun at the back of me garden so aint got alot of options but im not gonna take up needed space in my cabs with them thats for sure.


----------



## seamore green (May 5, 2011)

This thc bomb looks interesting and its 25% off right now! Hmmm decisions decisions


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 5, 2011)

Ive never grown that one but its on my list of to dos lol, del has and i think its a goodun.


----------



## richard rahl (May 5, 2011)

found macro button on camera so got some better pics lol. this white dwarf(@2 weeks) was a tude freebie. then i got a pic of my quasar and grapefruit krush i started on 12-12 day b4 i think. they had a week of 20-4 before i flipped.


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

seamore green said:


> This thc bomb looks interesting and its 25% off right now! Hmmm decisions decisions


which bomb, reg or fem?


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> lol shit are they, oh well not really into autos anyway so ill let mother nature do its thing and see what happens thats if i can find a spot where the dogs cant piss on them and the neighbours cant clock em, only get the sun at the back of me garden so aint got alot of options but im not gonna take up needed space in my cabs with them thats for sure.


no mate i wouldnt take space for an auto either..not that ive tried 1...just think they may be weak.


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> found macro button on camera so got some better pics lol. this white dwarf(@2 weeks) was a tude freebie. then i got a pic of my quasar and grapefruit krush i started on 12-12 day b4 i think. they had a week of 20-4 before i flipped. View attachment 1585038View attachment 1585042View attachment 1585043View attachment 1585044View attachment 1585046View attachment 1585048View attachment 1585049


they all look chunky, nice broad leaves mate, they should shoot up now......


----------



## seamore green (May 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> which bomb, reg or fem?


Fem. I decided on barneys farm vanilla kush. won many cups so I know if it turns out tasty and potent, then I know what i'm doing. 

Little test for me hehe. Sounds absolutely delicious,.can't wait!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 5, 2011)

seamore green said:


> Fem. I decided on barneys farm vanilla kush. won many cups so I know if it turns out tasty and potent, then I know what i'm doing.
> 
> Little test for me hehe. Sounds absolutely delicious,.can't wait!


well your probably plant that kush before i do so you know what to do seamore, stick up pics as you go lol wanna see that girl for sure thats if i can wait, gonna be sticking an order in for seeds soon might just add a few to the list.


----------



## seamore green (May 5, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> well your probably plant that kush before i do so you know what to do seamore, stick up pics as you go lol wanna see that girl for sure thats if i can wait, gonna be sticking an order in for seeds soon might just add a few to the list.


oh I will be posting pictures as soon as my nirvana master kush breaks ground! And then I'll post pictures of my breeder packed vanilla kush when I receive it. FINALLY getting rollin on this. Your gonna cave into a kush of somesort haha they are just too appealing!


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

seamore green said:


> oh I will be posting pictures as soon as my nirvana master kush breaks ground! And then I'll post pictures of my breeder packed vanilla kush when I receive it. FINALLY getting rollin on this. Your gonna cave into a kush of somesort haha they are just too appealing!


im going for pineapple kush from marijuana nl.........thc bomb fem is more compact than reg, fat main cola, flowers early and quickly, reasonable smoke, easy to grow.


----------



## seamore green (May 5, 2011)

Interesting, I didn't think there would be that much difference.


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

seamore green said:


> Interesting, I didn't think there would be that much difference.


i think you will find a difference between a lot of fem-reg seed.............


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 5, 2011)

So many friggin strains, i wanna do em all....... Pineapple kush looks good del had a look at that last time i visited gonna get 4 different lots from marijuana nl and that will probably be one of them and then some other strains from picknmix, vanilla kush is a defo white berry, violator kush, tangerine dream, fruity chronic juice, ultra skunk, swiss cheese are all gonna make there way into my basket lol along with a few others should keep me going for a while.


----------



## seamore green (May 5, 2011)

Damn dude going all out huh! Lol I grow for myself thats it. Helps me sleep + wake up in a better mood


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> So many friggin strains, i wanna do em all....... Pineapple kush looks good del had a look at that last time i visited gonna get 4 different lots from marijuana nl and that will probably be one of them and then some other strains from picknmix, vanilla kush is a defo white berry, violator kush, tangerine dream, fruity chronic juice, ultra skunk, swiss cheese are all gonna make there way into my basket lol along with a few others should keep me going for a while.


like you say mate so many strains to go for.............you are going to like the ultra skunk....probably the easiest thing ive ever grown, dense fat cola, doesnt like being tied down.......


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> like you say mate so many strains to go for.............you are going to like the ultra skunk....probably the easiest thing ive ever grown, dense fat cola, doesnt like being tied down.......


Yeah i remember you saying it was a goodun for a 12/12 grow thats why im going for it, spent a good few hours looking at strains today dont like anything over a 8/9weeker wanna smoke em not look at them for 3 months plus, i will get round to doing more sativas one day i do like the high they give even tho they take an age to finish.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 5, 2011)

seamore green said:


> Damn dude going all out huh! Lol I grow for myself thats it. Helps me sleep + wake up in a better mood


lol, just like to do large orders and get fewer deliverys rather than spread them out this next seed order should do me till the end of the year. Picknmix are outa rocklock.... damm only got a few beans left gonna have to wait on them.


----------



## seamore green (May 5, 2011)

Yea I also noticed they were gone. But that makes sense how you do it, I just dont have a couple hundred bucks to drop at a time. I can spend 60 for five girls that will last me 2 months. Good deal, I hate buying weed.


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

looks like rocklock is popular.............


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> looks like rocklock is popular.............


Didnt now you had one on the go or should i say finished.


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Didnt now you had one on the go or should i say finished.


ha no mate never any roclock in stock when i look , thats another grapefruit i just finished.......


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 5, 2011)

seamore green said:


> Yea I also noticed they were gone. But that makes sense how you do it, I just dont have a couple hundred bucks to drop at a time. I can spend 60 for five girls that will last me 2 months. Good deal, I hate buying weed.


Trouble is where i am the weed just dont measure up to gear you grow yourself, when im out of gear i hate spending on green too one of the reasons ive wanted to do a perpetual grow for a long time now, harvest every week and never run dry. I aint had a smoke for a while now my last grow went tits up in that they got to big for the cab (its new so im getting to grips with it) so ive been without as i aint gonna waste my cash on shite weed.


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Trouble is where i am the weed just dont measure up to gear you grow yourself, when im out of gear i hate spending on green too one of the reasons ive wanted to do a perpetual grow for a long time now, harvest every week and never run dry. I aint had a smoke for a while now my last grow went tits up in that they got to big for the cab (its new so im getting to grips with it) so ive been without as i aint gonna waste my cash on shite weed.


with you there mate, cant remember the last time i bought any......


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ha no mate never any roclock in stock when i look , thats another grapefruit i just finished.......


i see lol, i droped picknmix a line today too see when there gonna have some in, could go elsewhere think attitude has em but like hydro shops ill stick too who i know. Grapefruit looks tasty, looking forward to mine gonna be a while tho lol but good things comes to thos that wait.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> with you there mate, cant remember the last time i bought any......


You gotta have bud comming out ya ears del the amount you have stuffed in your cab lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 5, 2011)

Wasnt gonna show this grow its one you would not be shouting from the rooftops about and i aint proud of it lol. As you can see these fuckers have gone ape shit and im not sure why since they were all 12/12 from seed. Seriously considering pulling this grow so i can free up this cab and get my perpetual grow going only done 3 grows in it first was sweet, had plants same size shape as the rocklock the second and third (this one) have gone beserk stretched like fuck and it just looks a fucking mess. I dunno it would try the patients of a saint its doing my head in as too why. After this im gonna bin the hydro system there in and use the cab as just a cab with pots and coco when they are like this they block the outake and also humidity goes through the roof its also hard to LST anything as well as tie down points are few and far between. What a mess lol still you live and learn.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 5, 2011)

Hey jimmy is this the grow i was subed to on your thread i always wanted to see how it turned out, you was growin cheese wasnt you mate? or was that your 1st run in it?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 5, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hey jimmy is this the grow i was subed to on your thread i always wanted to see how it turned out, you was growin cheese wasnt you mate? or was that your 1st run in it?


That was the second grow in this cab pukka and it went the same way this ones gone tits up lol i pulled that cheese grow as they turned into monsters. First grow i did in this went sweet so i thought i do a grow diary the cheese one, then after the flip they just went nuts and kept stretching so i thought bollox and pulled it and id start again im fucked if i now why the first ever grow i did init went sweet and ever since theyve just gone beserk so from now on its pots and coco lol thanks to these fuck ups i aint had a decent smoke in god knows how many weeks thank christ my rocklock aint to far off.


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

when i used to buy you always got the dry times...aint going to let that happen again........was going to kill a few tonight to make some room but havent the heart.....


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> That was the second grow in this cab pukka and it went the same way this ones gone tits up lol i pulled that cheese grow as they turned into monsters. First grow i did in this went sweet so i thought i do a grow diary the cheese one, then after the flip they just went nuts and kept stretching so i thought bollox and pulled it and id start again im fucked if i now why the first ever grow i did init went sweet and ever since theyve just gone beserk so from now on its pots and coco lol thanks to these fuck ups i aint had a decent smoke in god knows how many weeks thank christ my rocklock aint to far off.


what lights are those wild ones under mate, and what were they under when went 12-12........


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 5, 2011)

wild ones lol fucking right there, that cab runs two 400w and they went straight into the cab from seed. the lamps are on digi ballasts so i started off on the low setting for the first week then switched it up every other week until i hit the super lumems and thats were it stayed, fucking insane growth lol. I just think the combination of 18 plants packed into the cab and the fact its hydro pushes the plants up rather than out the first grow i did in the cab was only half filled and was sweet. Still going 12/12 from seed i didnt expect them to get this fucking big.
l


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> wild ones lol fucking right there, that cab runs two 400w and they went straight into the cab from seed. the lamps are on digi ballasts so i started off on the low setting for the first week then switched it up every other week until i hit the super lumems and thats were it stayed, fucking insane growth lol. I just think the combination of 18 plants packed into the cab and the fact its hydro pushes the plants up rather than out the first grow i did in the cab was only half filled and was sweet. Still going 12/12 from seed i didnt expect them to get this fucking big. how long til they are done.
> lView attachment 1585651View attachment 1585652


that looks a bit technical, like to keep plenty of air flow round my ballasts.......whats the casing for, how long before they are done?


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

you know i was thinking.i wonder how much better my plants would be if they got the full 12 of hps cause by the time i feed all of em and get them all back in the cab they prob get between 10 1/4 and 11 hours....


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you know i was thinking.i wonder how much better my plants would be if they got the full 12 of hps cause by the time i feed all of em and get them all back in the cab they prob get between 10 1/4 and 11 hours....


cant you fit a garland plant tray in your cab, when you add it up del that a fair bit of hours lost over a grow, I have one of thos trays feed till run off then wet vac it out the tray, no moving plants about.


----------



## richard rahl (May 5, 2011)

ok guys got my thread started for my 12-12 i just started (link in my sig). want u guys to pop over and keep a check on my lil ladies with me, all advice welcome! i been enjoying u guys thread and like the end results, and hope u guys could ride this first grow out with me. thanks ahead!!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> that looks a bit technical, like to keep plenty of air flow round my ballasts.......whats the casing for, how long before they are done?


there inclosed in the top of the cab plenty of cool air as its got a fan behind the ballast bringing it in, i will probably cut my losses del and pull this grow down shame as the auroa indica and wonderwoman look like they would have been sweet plants and i really wanna do them in coco, i just cant stand looking at that mess anymore lol probably got atleast 4/5 weeks to go and i dont think i can take looking at those plants for that long. If i pull it i can move my rocklock into this cab then put my grapefruits and WWS under the HPS in my other cab as there under a CFL now, im germing seeds every week so space is gonna be an issue and perpetual grow is now my priority
.


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> cant you fit a garland plant tray in your cab, when you add it up del that a fair bit of hours lost over a grow, I have one of thos trays feed till run off then wet vac it out the tray, no moving plants about.


its an enclosed cab so id still have to pull em out to water..........tis a lot of time though, thats why im going to do less next time.........


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 5, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> ok guys got my thread started for my 12-12 i just started (link in my sig). want u guys to pop over and keep a check on my lil ladies with me, all advice welcome! i been enjoying u guys thread and like the end results, and hope u guys could ride this first grow out with me. thanks ahead!!


Ill pop along man and take a look, good luck with it mate.


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> there inclosed in the top of the cab plenty of cool air as its got a fan behind the ballast bringing it in, i will probably cut my losses del and pull this grow down shame as the auroa indica and wonderwoman look like they would have been sweet plants and i really wanna do them in coco, i just cant stand looking at that mess anymore lol probably got atleast 4/5 weeks to go and i dont think i can take looking at those plants for that long. If i pull it i can move my rocklock into this cab then put my grapefruits and WWS under the HPS in my other cab as there under a CFL now, im germing seeds every week so space is gonna be an issue and perpetual grow is now my priority
> .View attachment 1585765View attachment 1585767


having had similar situations myself i can honestly say i dont blame you, sometimes its just best to cut your losses, can you take some cuttings before you kill em? or not bothered


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> ok guys got my thread started for my 12-12 i just started (link in my sig). want u guys to pop over and keep a check on my lil ladies with me, all advice welcome! i been enjoying u guys thread and like the end results, and hope u guys could ride this first grow out with me. thanks ahead!!


yeah man dats cool with me, glad to help if i can.


----------



## richard rahl (May 5, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Ill pop along man and take a look, good luck with it mate.


k thanks man, lookin foward to it!


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

people are being abducted on the uk thread,,be aware


----------



## richard rahl (May 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> people are being abducted on the uk thread,,be aware


 what u mean?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> having had similar situations myself i can honestly say i dont blame you, sometimes its just best to cut your losses, can you take some cuttings before you kill em? or not bothered


not bothered mate, aint really got space for cuttings anymore all my cabs run 12/12 so thats cuttings out the window. Ive lost a hundred quid in seeds but shit happens eh atleast ive got a good idea that some of these strains are good for 12/12 and in coco should be nice managable good yeilding plants.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> people are being abducted on the uk thread,,be aware


lol billy and sambo aint been about i know that.


----------



## del66666 (May 5, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> what u mean?


1 by 1 they are vanishing................


----------



## blower (May 5, 2011)

so grow a seed and the hours are 12/12
it takes forever to finish?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 5, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> That was the second grow in this cab pukka and it went the same way this ones gone tits up lol i pulled that cheese grow as they turned into monsters. First grow i did in this went sweet so i thought i do a grow diary the cheese one, then after the flip they just went nuts and kept stretching so i thought bollox and pulled it and id start again im fucked if i now why the first ever grow i did init went sweet and ever since theyve just gone beserk so from now on its pots and coco lol thanks to these fuck ups i aint had a decent smoke in god knows how many weeks thank christ my rocklock aint to far off.


Gutted for you mate, good look for your future grows!................what strain did you grow on your 1st run?


----------



## richard rahl (May 5, 2011)

well i dont wanna vanish.....


----------



## k3nz1387 (May 5, 2011)

hey all these are the pics of my 12/12 from seed. im in week 4 or 5 and all plants have started growing pistils.
the strains i have in the tent are grapefruit, powerkush, northern lights, blue hash and haze. how do these look for week 4 or 5 of 12/12? sorry for the pics couldnt turn hps off 



this is the stretched haze plant sorry couldnt edit pic.


----------



## Spicy8305 (May 5, 2011)

My new 12/12 from seed batch @ day 18. I call the strain "Esel" but it's just really good ditch weed. I figure it was good even after being abused, microwaved, vacuum packed etc....lol j/k.
They are all the same age and from the same batch, I have no idea why the one is so huge, it sprouted 2 days after putting it into a jiffy plug, the others took 8 days to sprout one took 9 days.
I have been feeding them botanicare liquid karma, Sweet raw, and Pro Blend Original. they were under t8's for the first 2 weeks after sprouting and then have been under a 1000watt hps for 4 days now.




and a few of my other 12/12 grow, the strain is Snowcap. They were started new years' day. Spent their first 4 weeks under T8's (32 watt phillips daylight deluxe lamps)



View attachment 1586224


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 6, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Gutted for you mate, good look for your future grows!................what strain did you grow on your 1st run?


First grow was about 10 strains mate, i didnt fill the cab up and i think thats why i went well, think 18 plants crammed into the cab gives them nowhere to go except upwards and in a cab with limited headroom that aint good. I had a few cheese on the first run ak47, chronic, skunk#1, bigbud, sharksbreath and few others and pulled about 14oz total. Im sticking with coco now man in pots and getting my perpetual grow off and running, two failed grows in this cab aint doing me any favours my bud jars have been empty for too long lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 6, 2011)

k3nz1387 said:


> hey all these are the pics of my 12/12 from seed. im in week 4 or 5 and all plants have started growing pistils.
> the strains i have in the tent are grapefruit, powerkush, northern lights, blue hash and haze. how do these look for week 4 or 5 of 12/12? sorry for the pics couldnt turn hps off
> 
> 
> ...


Looking nice man, what you got them under a 4 or 600w


----------



## k3nz1387 (May 6, 2011)

got them under a 400. cnt wait to see how they turn out. the haze was growing like 3 inches a day but i fink most of the stretch is over with now. i'v always wanted to go perpetual also just never had the room, mite give it a go next time.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 6, 2011)

Never run outta bud with a perpetual slighly more work but better in the long run i rekon.


----------



## k3nz1387 (May 6, 2011)

how many plants could i fit under a 400 doing a perpetual? like the idea of nevr running out of bud


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 6, 2011)

k3nz1387 said:


> how many plants could i fit under a 400 doing a perpetual? like the idea of nevr running out of bud


Dels the man for this hes been running a perpetual grow for a long time, ive been a hydro grower and i aint never run perpetual before now (ive just started). obviously the larger the plants the less your gonna fit under, ive got 4 rocklock that would fit under a 400w (you can see them a few pages back) and i could get a few smaller ones around them stood on pots. Lets say if you started off a seed every two weeks and bank on around them finishing in 11 weeks from seed (8 weekers im talking about) then 6/8 plants (maybe more) and harvest one every two weeks or so they would all vary in height so you would have to stand the smaller ones on something. It helps to have another light something like a CFL 200w then you could start them off under this and leave there for a few weeks and as you chop a plant move them under the HPS. Ive got 3 flowering cabs so i mix and match and plan on chopping a couple of plants every week.


----------



## del66666 (May 6, 2011)

just got a 400 lumatek 90 squid, now got a 250, 400 and 600, going to try a 1000 watts in my cab............if my fans cope.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 6, 2011)

del66666 said:


> just got a 400 lumatek 90 squid, now got a 250, 400 and 600, going to try a 1000 watts in my cab............if my fans cope.


Where from 3ch by any chance, what ya gonna do loose the 250 mh and add the 400hps in its place i rekon youll be good. Those mh run hotter than hps from what ive found, i know my 250w mh gives off some major heat so the 400hps in its place shouldnt effect temps that much.


----------



## del66666 (May 6, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Where from 3ch by any chance, what ya gonna do loose the 250 mh and add the 400hps in its place i rekon youll be good. Those mh run hotter than hps from what ive found, i know my 250w mh gives off some major heat so the 400hps in its place shouldnt effect temps that much.


yeah mate 3ch, got my 250 from there to for 66 squid..hard to beat there prices.....yep my plants on the 250 side of cab def needs more light, if its to much guess can always pull her out...........got some hammerhead too..


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 6, 2011)

Dunno how they flog there gear at the prices they do but i like it lol, i like the AN stuff never used the hammerhead tho so many bloody additives dunno which one to go for.


----------



## del66666 (May 6, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Dunno how they flog there gear at the prices they do but i like it lol, i like the AN stuff never used the hammerhead tho so many bloody additives dunno which one to go for.


100 percent money back if you arent happy with the results using hammerhead............


----------



## del66666 (May 6, 2011)

well im running around 145,000 lumens in my cab now................see how cooked my girls are by morning...


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 6, 2011)

del66666 said:


> 100 percent money back if you arent happy with the results using hammerhead............


Yeah i think they say that with all there gear, never needed to take them up on this offer tho been using AN 2 part base nutes for good few years now and really rate the stuff they have so many nute additives i get lost when trying to decide. Ill see how you get on with hammerhead, you stuck that 400 in ya cab?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 6, 2011)

del66666 said:


> well im running around 145,000 lumens in my cab now................see how cooked my girls are by morning...


the girls are gonna luv all that


----------



## del66666 (May 6, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah i think they say that with all there gear, never needed to take them up on this offer tho been using AN 2 part base nutes for good few years now and really rate the stuff they have so many nute additives i get lost when trying to decide. Ill see how you get on with hammerhead, you stuck that 400 in ya cab?


had to, cant buy it and not use it...........to tell the truth ive never found that hps put out as much heat as some people make out, not checking temps ..fuck it........i wont worry unless the room the cabs in gets to hot.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 6, 2011)

Been a long time since i worried about temps myself, use too but since ive used air cooled hoods for the last 2/3 years my temps have been sweet. Running 2 600s tho can get a bit toastie just depends how good your fan setup is i suppose. Rocklocks back in stock in around 3 weeks if your interested one strain you might want the heads up on is aurora indica pulled that grow of mine down today to free up the cab and was nearly crying whilst doing it lol but that strain was looking fucking sweet and would have been a nice plant, defo gonna do this in coco and the beans are pretty cheap as well.


----------



## del66666 (May 6, 2011)

i feel for you man....thats a harsh thing to have to do, will put the aurora on the long list lol...........yeah mate cant beat the coco, im loving it, so much control,


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 6, 2011)

Just one of those things del had to be done and tbh at the time i was gutted now few hrs on i feel alot better, i can really get stuck into this perpetual lark and i germed another 3 beans today so things aint to bad. BTW your gonna need shades or better still a welders mask when you open up that cab lol.


----------



## del66666 (May 6, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Just one of those things del had to be done and tbh at the time i was gutted now few hrs on i feel alot better, i can really get stuck into this perpetual lark and i germed another 3 beans today so things aint to bad. BTW your gonna need shades or better still a welders mask when you open up that cab lol.


yeah your right mate, no good putting off the inevitable...........yeah need glasses, looked in there so many times im alf blind lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 7, 2011)

Moved my girls about today, was up early down the local DIY store got some wood to re-enforce the floor of my main cab now ive pulled that grow outta here the hydro system that was in there supported the weight of the plants now its gone it needed a little something extra. Was hoping i'd be able to get a dozen or so plants in here in pots but aint sure now, might have to stick to strains that dont branch out as much, we'll have to see how it goes. After sticking the Rocklock in the main cab i could move the other girls under a 400w HPS in my other cab which will be better than the CFL they were under, ive got an empty cab as well after the shuffle about so plenty of space to play with just need to fill it and within a couple of weeks things should really be taking off, should have done this years ago lol i love this coco and perpetual growing suits me down to the ground.


----------



## del66666 (May 8, 2011)

bit of organisation then jimmy, looking good mate , let the good bud rollhttp://http://www.tropicalplantsociety.org/Articles/Article_5_05.html


----------



## del66666 (May 8, 2011)

fuck it , cant get the fucking link to work.......bollucks fucking technology piece of crap


----------



## del66666 (May 8, 2011)

http://www.living-organic.net/willow-water-gardening.html


----------



## del66666 (May 8, 2011)

oh i give in


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 8, 2011)

del66666 said:


> bit of organisation then jimmy, looking good mate , let the good bud rollhttp://http://www.tropicalplantsociety.org/Articles/Article_5_05.html


Yes mate, getting my shit together but might have to rethink how many plants i do, these rocklock are like fucking bushes man, was hoping for something along the lines of the grapefruit lanky with little branching just single cola girls perhaps strains with a little more sativa in them any suggestions ?, no way im gonna get 12 plants in that cab if they branch this much but 12 grapefruits would fit nicley i rekon. Interesting read that about aspirin def worth knowing.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 8, 2011)

del66666 said:


> oh i give in


lol not aving much luck with the links mate, dunno why but it never works when i do it prob sumthink to do with RUI


----------



## del66666 (May 8, 2011)

if you want fat cola, obviously grapefruit, thc bomb,ultra skunk, amsterdam haze...........yeah can build computers, just cant use them lol.....cut 1 of my bubblebombs tonight, bit early but had to make space, killed 2 smallest plants too, boo hoo.........326 grams wet so should get 2 1/2 or there abouts. cab still looks to full.


----------



## del66666 (May 8, 2011)

a few pics of bubblebomb , god rest her soul.......


----------



## Windsblow (May 8, 2011)

I know I could read the whole thread, and you have probably answered this question, but I will just go ahead and ask your advice. 

I just potted 6 plants that are 10 days old into 2.5 liter pots with 100% coco. They are in my Flower room which is 12/12 800 watts HPS. 
What is the trick of getting these things to grow a decent cola. 
Yours are huge and anything remotely that size would make me very happy.
I threw one plant in on my last grow and it did nothing but grow a few pistles.

Any tips would be very helpful


----------



## del66666 (May 9, 2011)

Windsblow said:


> I know I could read the whole thread, and you have probably answered this question, but I will just go ahead and ask your advice.
> 
> I just potted 6 plants that are 10 days old into 2.5 liter pots with 100% coco. They are in my Flower room which is 12/12 800 watts HPS.
> What is the trick of getting these things to grow a decent cola.
> ...


more info, exactly what lighting and feed, feeding schedule you using, cab? tent? strain of cannabis?


----------



## Gmz (May 9, 2011)

Would you recommend 12/12 from seed for a small grower like myself? I just want to grow for personal use only, and i don't want the smell in my house to be too over powering. Do pretty much all strains respond this well to 12/12 from seed? Cause those plants are beautiful little girls , i should get my seeds tomorrow got 3 afghan kush x yumbolt and a free g13 purple haze.


----------



## del66666 (May 9, 2011)

Gmz said:


> Would you recommend 12/12 from seed for a small grower like myself? I just want to grow for personal use only, and i don't want the smell in my house to be too over powering. Do pretty much all strains respond this well to 12/12 from seed? Cause those plants are beautiful little girls , i should get my seeds tomorrow got 3 afghan kush x yumbolt and a free g13 purple haze.


hi mate.whats a small grower? what light?.some strains are better than others, good ones i know so far are rocklock, thc bomb, hash bomb, white widow skunk, grapefruit, northern lights, orange bud, i guess go for more sativa or big genetic strain......12-12 from seed is ideal for personal use cause you can be perpetual with a variety of strains running, less elec and heat in summer....im sure the haze should be a winner


----------



## del66666 (May 9, 2011)

bits and bobs.........


----------



## Gmz (May 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hi mate.whats a small grower? what light?.some strains are better than others, good ones i know so far are rocklock, thc bomb, hash bomb, white widow skunk, grapefruit, northern lights, orange bud, i guess go for more sativa or big genetic strain......12-12 from seed is ideal for personal use cause you can be perpetual with a variety of strains running, less elec and heat in summer....im sure the haze should be a winner


Just curious, if i were to do that what lights would you use? Just 2700k spectrum from seed to harvest? And i'd imagine they'd finish faster, so could you keep them in smaller pots and grow more at once? Because i'd love to just grow all my beans at once, i had it all setup to grow 2 plants in 5 gallon buckets. I'm using cfls have 16 sockets.

I'm not sure tho.... I might want to grow 2 or 3 big plants lol, i'll make my mind up tomorrow.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 9, 2011)

Bubblebombs looking sweet man, hows the extra 400 doing no problems with heat?


----------



## del66666 (May 9, 2011)

thers a chap on here called stonesour that uses cfl for 12-12 from seed but think hes running 1000 watts.........plants that i have done range from 12 inches to 32 inches so they dont always stay short........but thats with hps, i use a big 250 watt 6400k cfl to start my plants then under my 400 or 600 hps dual spec, my pots range from 6-10 litre but im in coco, with coco its easier to use smaller pots......


----------



## del66666 (May 9, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Bubblebombs looking sweet man, hows the extra 400 doing no problems with heat?


so far so good......the next 2 bubblebombs are looking even better..........the bud is looking top notch, feeding 5ml hesi coco, hammerhead pk, superthrive.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 9, 2011)

looks the bomb del


----------



## del66666 (May 9, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> looks the bomb del


better to come mate...........


----------



## supersillybilly (May 9, 2011)

canny wait del boy........Think Ive solved the temps issue.......more fans than Man Untd


----------



## del66666 (May 9, 2011)

duno why you just dont get an extractor mate.you using euro reflectors?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 9, 2011)

Im changing setup m8 after this one. It is euro reflectors I think. Im just going to get through the next 7 weeks or so. My next setup should be up and running in 2 weeks max. It won't be on here but I'll email you pics.lol


----------



## del66666 (May 9, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im changing setup m8 after this one. It is euro reflectors I think. Im just going to get through the next 7 weeks or so. My next setup should be up and running in 2 weeks max. It won't be on here but I'll email you pics.lol


look forward to having a butchers at it mate......those old euros got some hot spots


----------



## del66666 (May 9, 2011)

anyone used this?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> anyone used this?


Never used it but heard mix reviews some like it but lots say their buds were not as tasty if i remember right, it certainly speeds up the ripening process tho by all accounts.


----------



## Windsblow (May 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> more info, exactly what lighting and feed, feeding schedule you using, cab? tent? strain of cannabis?


I just put them into 12/12 yesterday so I am looking for advice on feeding schedules and nutes. 
Right now I am using a all purpose 10-15-10 and caltek cal/mag+ and RO water Ph is about 6.2-6.5
2 400 watt HPS lights
3x4 mylar tent
Very good Bagweed


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 9, 2011)

Windsblow said:


> I just put them into 12/12 yesterday so I am looking for advice on feeding schedules and nutes.
> Right now I am using a all purpose 10-15-10 and caltek cal/mag+ and RO water Ph is about 6.2-6.5
> 2 400 watt HPS lights
> 3x4 mylar tent
> Very good Bagweed


your in coco right? well if ya gonna use RO water then AN sensi is very good stuff then theres no need for cal\mag or hesi nutes with r/o water but with cal/mag its up to you, i water every day some every other and i keep the p.h around 6.0


----------



## k3nz1387 (May 9, 2011)

hey guys just went into the grow room as iv received my green light to go check in the dark cycle and my hps is still on. my timer gave in on me and im not sure how long its been on 24/0. just ordered a plug and grow timer with built in contactor. my light comes on at 7pm and turns off at 7am shall i leave my light off now until tomorrow night then do it myself until i receive the timer?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 9, 2011)

k3nz1387 said:


> hey guys just went into the grow room as iv received my green light to go check in the dark cycle and my hps is still on. my timer gave in on me and im not sure how long its been on 24/0. just ordered a plug and grow timer with built in contactor. my light comes on at 7pm and turns off at 7am shall i leave my light off now until tomorrow night then do it myself until i receive the timer?


happens mate ive had it a few times over the years, yeah i would give em a dark period then go back to your normal schedule and manually switch your lights on/off until you get a new one. I do it this way anyway i know for sure everythings as it should be.


----------



## Millsie (May 10, 2011)

Fuuckk yeaaah! After waiting 1 month for my first set of AK-48 seeds to come, I finally contacted Nirvana and they just sent them out again, gotta love their customer service...
Now I can almost taste the weed 

Oh fuck! The people I bought my 400w lights off just sent me another HPS(2 in total) instead of a MH... Thinking of picking up another ballast...  Do you think I should bitch to them about it, I thought MH bulbs really help out in Flowering? 

Del, How wide do your plants get? Do they get much wider then the pots? (I've got 0.5m-0.6m to work with depth wise...)

Chheeersss


----------



## del66666 (May 10, 2011)

Millsie said:


> Fuuckk yeaaah! After waiting 1 month for my first set of AK-48 seeds to come, I finally contacted Nirvana and they just sent them out again, gotta love their customer service...
> Now I can almost taste the weed
> 
> Oh fuck! The people I bought my 400w lights off just sent me another HPS(2 in total) instead of a MH... Thinking of picking up another ballast...  Do you think I should bitch to them about it, I thought MH bulbs really help out in Flowering?
> ...


fuck waiting a month.........the only ones that get much wider than pots are my bubblebomb, most others have stayed thin...not much choice at mo cause they are packed in, should get a ballast that runs both..........if you use a dual spec bulb it aint to bad


----------



## del66666 (May 10, 2011)

each time i do a grow there is always 1 plant that consistantly delivers........always a good smoke, always fighting to give you big fat buds even in 12-12, put up with everything from spider mites to my total abuse and seems to bounce right back, think im going to veg and lst a few to see what they can do, think i just might grow nothing but bubblebombs my whole life through............


----------



## supersillybilly (May 10, 2011)

Defo on to a winner there del boy


----------



## supersillybilly (May 10, 2011)

I reckon a 4 week veg at 18/6 and u will b close to double figs m8


----------



## del66666 (May 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Defo on to a winner there del boy


they just perform so well it makes me wonder why i bother with anything else......


----------



## del66666 (May 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I reckon a 4 week veg at 18/6 and u will b close to double figs m8


they like a bit of lst, that really bulks them out


----------



## supersillybilly (May 10, 2011)

U need to make babies again. U could try to fem seeds. I hear its not as tricky as everyone thinks


----------



## sambo020482 (May 10, 2011)

hows the male/female ratio been with bubblebomb seeds then del?


----------



## del66666 (May 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> U need to make babies again. U could try to fem seeds. I hear its not as tricky as everyone thinks


yep been thinking about breeding again for a while, will have to look into this fem thing mate,


----------



## del66666 (May 10, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> hows the male/female ratio been with bubblebomb seeds been del?


pretty good so far mate.....5 fems out of the last 6.........dont know if 12-12 has anything to do with more fems.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 10, 2011)

Easiest way would be let ur bubbebomb grow and bud until she produces some nannas and them pollenate another female bubblebomb. Female seeds. Or there is that silver stuff but then it would have a slight hermie trait


----------



## sambo020482 (May 10, 2011)

i wouldnt think 12-12 has anything to do with it? could be wrong tho, what bout different phenos have you found many in the bubblebomb? every bubblebomb pic ive seen has always had hefty buds lol


----------



## del66666 (May 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Easiest way would be let ur bubbebomb grow and bud until she produces some nannas and them pollenate another female bubblebomb. Female seeds. Or there is that silver stuff but then it would have a slight hermie trait


that silver stuff isnt nice.......


----------



## dopeedogg (May 10, 2011)

lookin goo man! ! Subbed.




current gro
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/406006-1000watt-feminized-barneys-farm-violator.html


----------



## del66666 (May 10, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> i wouldnt think 12-12 has anything to do with it? could be wrong tho, what bout different phenos have you found many in the bubblebomb? every bubblebomb pic ive seen has always had hefty buds lol


yeah you do get different phenos mate, but all seem to have fat buds....different shaped buds, colours, some look more indica leaves and some sativa, the bubblegum comes through sometimes but mostly very very very stinky, the taste skunky and bitter..the hit can be multi layered and slowly creeps up on you.


----------



## del66666 (May 10, 2011)

fed my 2 big flowering bbs with ripen tonight.need to shift them, think ive got 22-23 plants in a 1 meter square cab, squashed............


----------



## del66666 (May 10, 2011)

dopeedogg said:


> lookin goo man! ! Subbed.
> 
> 
> current gro
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/406006-1000watt-feminized-barneys-farm-violator.html


 
cheers mate welcome aboard....got several peeps at the 12-12 on this thread so always something to see......you giving it a try?


----------



## mantiszn (May 10, 2011)

del do you runs cuttings from 12/12?


----------



## del66666 (May 10, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> del do you runs cuttings from 12/12?


i havent done any cuttings since i started 12-12 but i would think under good lights and fed right they should do very well..


----------



## del66666 (May 10, 2011)

well i actually sorted a link to my thread.....wheres my medal.....id settle for a pear drop


----------



## supersillybilly (May 11, 2011)

del66666 said:


> fed my 2 big flowering bbs with ripen tonight.need to shift them, think ive got 22-23 plants in a 1 meter square cab, squashed............


You wanna be in my gang, my gang


----------



## del66666 (May 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> You wanna be in my gang, my gang


its a bloody nightmare


----------



## supersillybilly (May 11, 2011)

Del m8, I canny get to the back of my tent. lol


----------



## del66666 (May 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Del m8, I canny get to the back of my tent. lol


should av fitted ctv........that flick back from flower to veg then veg to flower makes them chuck loads of bud points out dont it? ive noticed that on my plants the few times ive done it


----------



## supersillybilly (May 11, 2011)

It does m8. Its crazy in there. Its going to be interesting in 3 weeks time. Im away on holiday on May 29th for 2 weeks, so when I come back they should be ready or thereabouts


----------



## del66666 (May 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> It does m8. Its crazy in there. Its going to be interesting in 3 weeks time. Im away on holiday on May 29th for 2 weeks, so when I come back they should be ready or thereabouts


hope you got someone reliable to watch them mate.........


----------



## supersillybilly (May 11, 2011)

My younger bro. Done ok for a week last time.


----------



## del66666 (May 11, 2011)

right so i know you lot have all got things on the go at the moment but i also reckon like me you are already planning your next grow........so what are you planning? what strain or strains you got your eye on..........


----------



## supersillybilly (May 11, 2011)

These are the seeds. I'll PM you the setup.


----------



## del66666 (May 11, 2011)

coolio, see not even done and your dreaming of the next...............skunk.....nl......short n stocky.


----------



## k3nz1387 (May 11, 2011)

yea just bought some ready for next grow. i got afghan kush, white rhino, himalaya gold, ww x bb, northern lights x big bud, blue widow, white siberian, new york 47. also received my new timer today are these plug and grow timers any good?


----------



## del66666 (May 11, 2011)

never used a timer........the only one of those i grew was white rhino, hashy smoke, clean and heavy...........liked it.ha.like it all........nice selection


----------



## k3nz1387 (May 11, 2011)

iv gotta use a timer or il forget most of the time to turn the lights on/off. never grew white rhino but i've smoked it before and loved it.


----------



## del66666 (May 11, 2011)

k3nz1387 said:


> iv gotta use a timer or il forget most of the time to turn the lights on/off. never grew white rhino but i've smoked it before and loved it.


must admit a few times ive put the 400 on and forgot to go back to put the 600 on, but only forgot for an hour n alf......


----------



## supersillybilly (May 11, 2011)

hour and a half stoned time, so prob about 6 hrs then del. lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 11, 2011)

well i got a load of strains sent to me that are now inflower so already starting to see what ones ill be keeping and not, then once ive had a decent crop i want to invest in some blue cheese, a 100% indica for me and a purple coloured sativa for my g/f.

currently the ones ive got that im gonna get rid of--fast nevilles, tuthankamon, blue hash
keeping--heavy duty fruity, darkstar , 
unsure about so far--diesel, grapefruit, buku,
new arrivals-- psychosis, livers 

any suggestions on a decent indica that can skullfuck an elephant in 30secs flat?

also del just to keep you abreast of things since i know your looking at buying one, my cloner (12 site unheated) roots on 50% of the cuttings in there in 6-7days, other 50% are all showing white bumps so i reckon another day or 2 for roots on them


----------



## del66666 (May 11, 2011)

anyone grown l.a. confidential or any dna seeds?


----------



## k3nz1387 (May 11, 2011)

iv only tried one strain from dna and that was rocklock which turned male when i switched light and t was suppose to be feminised so i didnt bother trying anything else from them. i was also interested in la confidential.


----------



## del66666 (May 11, 2011)

k3nz1387 said:


> iv only tried one strain from dna and that was rocklock which turned male when i switched light and t was suppose to be feminised so i didnt bother trying anything else from them. i was also interested in la confidential.


guess we all had that sort of shit happen..................


----------



## richard rahl (May 11, 2011)

here my lil ladies after first week of 12-12


----------



## drmarcusg (May 11, 2011)

dont wanna hi-jack your thread...after seeing you do it i decided to give it a run...doin good so far...great thread man

kussage, sage, blue hash, bermese kush all 12-12 from seed...


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 11, 2011)

drmarcusg said:


> dont wanna hi-jack your thread...after seeing you do it i decided to give it a run...doin good so far...great thread man
> 
> kussage, sage, blue hash, bermese kush all 12-12 from seed...


how old are they?


----------



## del66666 (May 12, 2011)

nice one drmarcusg................more than welcome...


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> right so i know you lot have all got things on the go at the moment but i also reckon like me you are already planning your next grow........so what are you planning? what strain or strains you got your eye on..........


So far got 37 strains in my online basket, ordering soon and plan to get through them by xmas all 12/12 from seed, gotta be a few gooduns from that lot.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> anyone grown l.a. confidential or any dna seeds?


Done a few DNA, good breeder i like em. Had a go with sharksbreath, LA woman, rocklock all good stuff got Recon and OG#18 comming up.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 12, 2011)

View attachment 1595845


Check this out jimmy ma man. Alot of trimming and trainning last night and also removed the tent


----------



## del66666 (May 12, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> So far got 37 strains in my online basket, ordering soon and plan to get through them by xmas all 12/12 from seed, gotta be a few gooduns from that lot.


sure enough, 37 strains.............spot on mate, 10 of each, 370...no probs lol....hmm maybe 5 per pack?


----------



## del66666 (May 12, 2011)

thats just fooooking rediculous billy...........good but redic lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 12, 2011)

I'm alot happier del boy. Thot with all the shit I put them through they would never be as good. I checked this morning and all the leafs were pointing to the sky and the smell.........well as Don said, Tropical Punch, not any specific kind of fruit, just tropical. lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 12, 2011)

Spent a good part of yesterday mooching about in the loft, had taster of rocklock which is nearly done and although it was speed dried and didn't taste very good the stone was v good and when I'm mashed i have these ideas pop into my head from nowhere hence my visit to the loft. I was going through my grow gear, got shit load up here and was after my two air cooled hoods and ballasts. Had this idea of a 12/12 from seed grow and after the first spliff of the day and a brew i thought fuck it Ive got most the gear i need to do it all i need is the seeds and a tent. I'm planning on using my NFT tray with 6.5ltr pots drip fed run to waste system, i can get 36 pots on this tray and with 2 600w air cooled lights should do well on a SOG 12/12 from seed grow. Going with pots as as this is a seed grow and not clone at least i can re arrange the pots to take into account the different phenos you get with seed, taller plants at the back smaller i the middle. With the right strain this should be a good grow, planning on starting in autumn as i don't fancy running two 600w coming into summer with what I'm already running. Not gonna do a diary just gonna dump pics on this thread.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 12, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 1595845
> 
> 
> Check this out jimmy ma man. Alot of trimming and trainning last night and also removed the tent


Very nice geezer, how long you got left billy


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> sure enough, 37 strains.............spot on mate, 10 of each, 370...no probs lol....hmm maybe 5 per pack?


Ill do two beans of each strain, good old picnmix lol


----------



## supersillybilly (May 12, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Very nice geezer, how long you got left billy


6 weeks give or take a week


----------



## del66666 (May 12, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I'm alot happier del boy. Thot with all the shit I put them through they would never be as good. I checked this morning and all the leafs were pointing to the sky and the smell.........well as Don said, Tropical Punch, not any specific kind of fruit, just tropical. lol


the indians poke sticks through the stems to stress them ,just shows stress is good for em mate...............


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 12, 2011)

removing that tent helped i bet, 6 weeks and counting lol bet you cant wait


----------



## mantiszn (May 12, 2011)

stupid spammer.. report the tit...


----------



## drmarcusg (May 12, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> how old are they?



kussage is like 35 days and the rest are a week and a half older so about 20-25...from planting...the kussage is goin crazy


----------



## smoke10joints (May 12, 2011)

hey del, beautiful job on the girls, they look quite potent  lol but due to space and money i been using cfl's, and im really thinking about trying 12/12 from seed, so would i basically treat the plant like its in flowering from germinating? and mostly 2700k and a few 6500k is best?


----------



## del66666 (May 13, 2011)

smoke10joints said:


> hey del, beautiful job on the girls, they look quite potent  lol but due to space and money i been using cfl's, and im really thinking about trying 12/12 from seed, so would i basically treat the plant like its in flowering from germinating? and mostly 2700k and a few 6500k is best?


cheers mate........no you have to treat it as veg until you see signs of flowering, save 2700 for flower or use a mix of colour through veg and bloom, use veg nutes til you see flowers too....what you growing, what cfls you got, as in size? how big is the space you got?


----------



## del66666 (May 13, 2011)

well i have always bought 5 or 10 pack seeds and thats ok if you are doing larger grows to earn some cash, now i only grow for me really and i want to try as many different strains as possible before i leave this planet ( im moving in with E.T. ..................so now jimmy has mentioned his 37 strains, maybe dats the way to go....single seeds...8-10 different strains on the go means something different to smoke every week............and maybe concentrate on improving and breeding more bubblebomb .... would like to get cloning too...and...........ah fuck it, anyone got a field to rent with a big poly tunnel on it.


----------



## mantiszn (May 13, 2011)

pickandmix is great for singles del.. good speedy service.. never been let down yet.. also if they can they send a percentage of original packaging for piece of mind


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 13, 2011)

Yes, a strain a week is what I'm planing. In the time Ive been doing this Ive probably only done (rough guess) 30 or so strains cant see being more than that stuck to the usual Northern lights,White widow,blueberry,Skunk#1,Big bud etc. I would find a good keeper, mother it and clone the fuck outta it and kept same mothers for years. Now I'm growing in cabinets 12/12 from seed is the way to go and ideal for multi strain growing. Prob use my main cab for strains that i know work and yield well in a sog 12/12 10 x grapefruits or something along those lines and my two smaller cabs for my multi strain growing. That's the plan anyhow.


----------



## del66666 (May 13, 2011)

rocklock

california hash plant

industrial plant 

swiss cheese

power kush

ultra skunk

the ultimate

aurora indica


----------



## del66666 (May 13, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yes, a strain a week is what I'm planing. In the time Ive been doing this Ive probably only done (rough guess) 30 or so strains cant see being more than that stuck to the usual Northern lights,White widow,blueberry,Skunk#1,Big bud etc. I would find a good keeper, mother it and clone the fuck outta it and kept same mothers for years. Now I'm growing in cabinets 12/12 from seed is the way to go and ideal for multi strain growing. Prob use my main cab for strains that i know work and yield well in a sog 12/12 10 x grapefruits or something along those lines and my two smaller cabs for my multi strain growing. That's the plan anyhow.


i think that sounds like a fine plan mate, so many to try out there.............


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 13, 2011)

del66666 said:


> rocklock
> 
> california hash plant
> 
> ...


Nice choice, got 5 of them on my list. Swiss cheese is a goodun 12/12 from what i hear, you had a bash at any of these before?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 13, 2011)

These rocklock have some fat arse colas del, for a 12/12 from seed they aint bad might wanna do a bit LST on them mate when you do these babies cause they will over take your cab. Cant get these in regs tho which is a shame.


----------



## del66666 (May 13, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> These rocklock have some fat arse colas del, for a 12/12 from seed they aint bad might wanna do a bit LST on them mate when you do these babies cause they will over take your cab. Cant get these in regs tho which is a shame.


take over? in height? how tall?


----------



## del66666 (May 13, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Nice choice, got 5 of them on my list. Swiss cheese is a goodun 12/12 from what i hear, you had a bash at any of these before?


the only one ive done is ultra skunk, only used enviros and a couple of 70 watt hps in cab, great plant even in those conditions, fat cola, sticky, dark, easy to grow, hates lst....all my choices are 7-10 flowering and mostly fat cola types.....big genetics.


----------



## LeeroySlim (May 13, 2011)

im going to grow about 30 plants in a greenhouse in a raised bed, the ammount of light atm is about 11 hours (9 direct) and by the time it finishes about 12.5. 

1)how far apart should i space out the seeds. 
2)how soon will the males show?
3)any advice would be great


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 13, 2011)

Height wont be an issue mate, your grapefruits are taller. Tallest rocklock is just over 30" from top of the pot, smallest is 17" from TOTP just might be a little bit bushy for a cab with other plants in with them, gotta watch for shading although your probably use too that with ya bubblebombs. I'm hoping to fit at least 12 in this cab and i cant do that with these but something like grapefruits i probably could. Still a fucking sweet plant all the same def one id do again 12/12


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 13, 2011)

del66666 said:


> the only one ive done is ultra skunk, only used enviros and a couple of 70 watt hps in cab, great plant even in those conditions, fat cola, sticky, dark, easy to grow, hates lst....all my choices are 7-10 flowering and mostly fat cola types.....big genetics.


10s a little too long for me try to keep as many as poss close to 8 weekers, looking forward to trying this ultra skunk myself sounds a great one for a 12/12 sog grow.


----------



## Spicy8305 (May 13, 2011)

I started these about 5 weeks ago and since then they have been under 2-23watt 2700k cfls and one 14w 6400k , also I threw in a crap 52w? led panel just for the hell of it. 
The plant on the right is a mister stripey tomato clone and the rest are my "Esel" strain.
everything seems to be doing well but I was curious if anyone has done a 12/12 under a 1000watt hps and if so, how far away did you have the plants? I have plenty of room in my tent but the closest I can get it to the light without disturbing the other "main grow" is about 18" ....is this too far? too close?....any ideas are welcome


----------



## del66666 (May 13, 2011)

liking your rocklock mate , how far they now?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 13, 2011)

There about 10 weeks in from seed and rekon another 10 days or so until there done


----------



## TheInsider (May 13, 2011)

So I'm just germinating 3 x Barney's LSD and 3 x Barney's Tangerine Dream. I just have one LED panel at the moment, but plan to buy another in 10 days. The existing one is just finishing off a Nirvana PPP, which has around 6 weeks of flowering left. I'm toying with the idea of just doing them 12/12 as that's what the PPP is on, but I'm a bit worried the yield just won't be there. I'm not in a rush to harvest, so wondered if you guys could comment on the viability of having seedlings on 12/12 for a week or so, then going to standard photoperiod. Would they start the flowering cycle and go past the point of no return, or would it be possible to let them 12/12 for a week and then switch to say 18/6 or 20/4 and then revert to "veg mode"? I've only grown a few times, so apologies for the noobiness of my post!


----------



## del66666 (May 13, 2011)

LeeroySlim said:


> im going to grow about 30 plants in a greenhouse in a raised bed, the ammount of light atm is about 11 hours (9 direct) and by the time it finishes about 12.5.
> 
> 1)how far apart should i space out the seeds.
> 2)how soon will the males show?
> 3)any advice would be great


12-18 inches apart, males will prob show within 3-4 weeks, feed and treat as in veg til flowers show...........


----------



## del66666 (May 13, 2011)

TheInsider said:


> So I'm just germinating 3 x Barney's LSD and 3 x Barney's Tangerine Dream. I just have one LED panel at the moment, but plan to buy another in 10 days. The existing one is just finishing off a Nirvana PPP, which has around 6 weeks of flowering left. I'm toying with the idea of just doing them 12/12 as that's what the PPP is on, but I'm a bit worried the yield just won't be there. I'm not in a rush to harvest, so wondered if you guys could comment on the viability of having seedlings on 12/12 for a week or so, then going to standard photoperiod. Would they start the flowering cycle and go past the point of no return, or would it be possible to let them 12/12 for a week and then switch to say 18/6 or 20/4 and then revert to "veg mode"? I've only grown a few times, so apologies for the noobiness of my post!


never used led, hear some are good and most are bad...............yeah you can switch them back, shouldnt be a problem.........


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 13, 2011)

LeeroySlim said:


> im going to grow about 30 plants in a greenhouse in a raised bed, the ammount of light atm is about 11 hours (9 direct) and by the time it finishes about 12.5.
> 
> 1)how far apart should i space out the seeds.
> 2)how soon will the males show?
> 3)any advice would be great


Dont know many that grow that way on this thread were all indoor guys n pots and shit. Both questions tho are gonna depend on strain so when it comes to spacing i would just be guessing, if your doing multiple strains then chuckem in pots and atleast you can move em, once there in the ground thats were there gonna stay. As for show sex 2/4 weeks after 12/12 again depending on strain.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 13, 2011)

Talking LEDs thinking of getting one of those 300w jobbies from that geezer on the UK thread, checked his website out looks legit enough seems to have all the info there. Makes out his product can go toe to toe with hps so think ill give it a go, he'll know if it doesnt thats for sure and so will everyone else lol.


----------



## TheInsider (May 13, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Talking LEDs thinking of getting one of those 300w jobbies from that geezer on the UK thread, checked his website out looks legit enough seems to have all the info there. Makes out his product can go toe to toe with hps so think ill give it a go, he'll know if it doesnt thats for sure and so will everyone else lol.


Which thread would that be? I'm chasing a second LED panel now, and could do without the import taxes I paid from the USA last time, although I fear the "already here" version will be even more expensive including taxes + shipping.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 13, 2011)

TheInsider said:


> Which thread would that be? I'm chasing a second LED panel now, and could do without the import taxes I paid from the USA last time, although I fear the "already here" version will be even more expensive including taxes + shipping.


Fella was on the uk growers thread talking about his LEDs and how good they are, only few pages back so you can have a read if ya fancy. 
www.futureledgrowthtechnology.com


----------



## del66666 (May 13, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Talking LEDs thinking of getting one of those 300w jobbies from that geezer on the UK thread, checked his website out looks legit enough seems to have all the info there. Makes out his product can go toe to toe with hps so think ill give it a go, he'll know if it doesnt thats for sure and so will everyone else lol.


i shall wait n see how you get on then..............my cab is 1.2 x 1 x 1.4 hi....i got 14 plants in there...........to many....was more...........think 8 would be the perfect number..........plenty of elbow room and good flow of air........less is more thats for sure.............


----------



## del66666 (May 13, 2011)

a few pics from tonight.............


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 13, 2011)

Gonna give it till me grapefruits are done comming into week 4 now of 12/12 so 7/8 left if i remember right then ill probably get one of thos leds in. I'll do two grows one hps one led with grapefruits and see what happens. Your cab is about the same size of mine roughly rekon youd be able to get 8 rocklock in there...just, be a squeeze tho. Im after girls that stay within there pots so i can do some 12/12 SOG grows partly the reason for a 30 odd strain grow, see what works with the 12/12 sog. Thinking grapefruit 12/12 SOG would be good to start with, might do a mini one and see how it goes but could imagine 40 stuck under two 600w........now that would be nice.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 13, 2011)

del66666 said:


> a few pics from tonight.............


Very nice man, bubblebombs look fucking mahoosive mate.


----------



## del66666 (May 13, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Very nice man, bubblebombs look fucking mahoosive mate.


if she was a woman id marry her..............


----------



## smoke10joints (May 13, 2011)

ohh ok, but i got several 2700k and 6500, most just 23w got one 55w 2700k, not using it though because of the size and wont really fit in my set up, its about a 3x2 closet, here are some pics of my current set up let me know what you think


----------



## drmarcusg (May 13, 2011)

why not put 2 more plants in there..or at least 1 more


----------



## smoke10joints (May 13, 2011)

i did start out with 3, all bagseeds of some flamee. but one stopped growing. the other was messed up from my dog.. and just got this light fixture a week ago and before that lighting was a small problem. started 12/12 a few days ago so im just waiting for this to show sex. if female imma just pamper this one if not im gonna start 3 or 4 babies up with hydro, having trouble seeing sex can anyone tell yet??


----------



## Illumination (May 13, 2011)

smoke10joints said:


> i did start out with 3, all bagseeds of some flamee. but one stopped growing. the other was messed up from my dog.. and just got this light fixture a week ago and before that lighting was a small problem. started 12/12 a few days ago so im just waiting for this to show sex. if female imma just pamper this one if not im gonna start 3 or 4 babies up with hydro, having trouble seeing sex can anyone tell yet??


Not positive but I say boy


----------



## solarguy (May 13, 2011)

that chicks got a dick


----------



## motech (May 13, 2011)

looks like a dude to me


----------



## GidgetGrows (May 13, 2011)

agreed. thats a boy in my eyes


----------



## greenpower000 (May 13, 2011)

male .....  
sorry...


----------



## LeeroySlim (May 13, 2011)

del66666 said:


> 12-18 inches apart, males will prob show within 3-4 weeks, feed and treat as in veg til flowers show...........


thanx for your reply. 1 more question ive grown in coco many times but never 12/12. would the grow finish quicker in coco as it would veg faster and flower earlier quicker?
you yield more then soil?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 13, 2011)

Here are the girls before i leave for a weekend that will not be as pleasant as most i lost a love one this week and need to be near the fam and attend the services so i hope you all enjoy your weekend and the pic's when i return i will be updating once a week for the sake of progress....




works for me...just did the first transplant from the 8 ounce cups..






My bad day 18 from germ!!


----------



## smoke10joints (May 14, 2011)

ahhh dont tell me that. is it 100%?


----------



## Illumination (May 14, 2011)

smoke10joints said:


> ahhh dont tell me that. is it 100%?



Apologies but yes ...those are nuts


----------



## del66666 (May 14, 2011)

LeeroySlim said:


> thanx for your reply. 1 more question ive grown in coco many times but never 12/12. would the grow finish quicker in coco as it would veg faster and flower earlier quicker?
> you yield more then soil?


in pots id take coco over soil any day, in my opinion its def slightly quicker.......


----------



## del66666 (May 14, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Here are the girls before i leave for a weekend that will not be as pleasant as most i lost a love one this week and need to be near the fam and attend the services so i hope you all enjoy your weekend and the pic's when i return i will be updating once a week for the sake of progress....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soz you had bad news mate................plants are looking good though..at that stage now......time for them to take off...see you after the weekend.......


----------



## del66666 (May 14, 2011)

smoke10joints said:


> ahhh dont tell me that. is it 100%?


cant you put a 70 or 150 watt hps in there, when you get a female that is.............bad luck mate.


----------



## del66666 (May 14, 2011)

happy christmas...............to me


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 14, 2011)

I luv chistmas lol, got a few dinafem then mate, only done their cheese..very nice smoke


----------



## seamore green (May 14, 2011)

would you look at that! Just look at it!  merry christmas bruh. my souvenirs should be arriving soon as well


----------



## jdizzle22 (May 14, 2011)

If you guys wanna get the most out of 12/12 from seed that you can I'd recommend getting some Mykos and maybe even Azos (they are making a huge difference for my plants, actually too many nodes!). I've never done a 12/12 from seed though, so I'm not sure how much of a difference they would make (but Mykos is basically hairy root extensions for your roots, so that is always a plus with how little time they have to develop them in 12/12 from seed)


----------



## DaHighLife (May 14, 2011)

Ive been looking through here and cant really find a downside from starting 12/12 seed. lol Is there any?


----------



## jdizzle22 (May 14, 2011)

DaHighLife said:


> Ive been looking through here and cant really find a downside from starting 12/12 seed. lol Is there any?


Downside is the plant grows in veg a lot slower than it would at 18/6 or more, its probably more stressful on the plant (they are made to start early in the year not when its time to harvest), yields are smaller, etc etc

the only real reason to go 12/12 from seed is if you need the product ASAP and don't care about the yield ratios, or you need to keep the plants as small as possible with as little effort as possible (perhaps for a PC grow box)


----------



## smoke10joints (May 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cant you put a 70 or 150 watt hps in there, when you get a female that is.............bad luck mate.


ahh yeah man. bad news just blew my high lol idk y i had my hopes so high up from bagseed. but yeah i could my problem is theres no way i could install a legit exhaust system. with a 150w would i absolutely need ventalation like that?


----------



## mantiszn (May 14, 2011)

n00bizzle...


----------



## jdizzle22 (May 14, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> terrible yields from 12/12...
> 
> 
> 
> *courtesy of del66666


I didn't say terrible or can't be good/great, I said "smaller". That is a great one right there!


----------



## mantiszn (May 14, 2011)

yeh but you can fit 4 of those in the same area as 1 large pant.. 4 different strains if you like = same yield...



jdizzle22 said:


> I didn't say terrible, I said "smaller". That is a great one right there!


----------



## jdizzle22 (May 14, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> yeh but you can fit 4 of those in the same area as 1 large pant.. 4 different strains if you like = same yield...


You could also grow 4 autos (flower on 18/6 or 20/4), or grow 4 plants and train them to fit in that area, or grow 1 plant and get 4x the yield in the same base area. There are tons of tricks, going 12/12 from seed is more of a handicap unless one can only grow 12/12 because of temp issues or something. Now that autos are out here there is little reason to go 12/12 from seed, unless of course you can't get an auto in the variety you want. I would totally go 12/12 from seed in a SOG of non feminized seeds though so I would waste as little effort on males as possible.

Sry I probably come off as hating 12/12, I really don't. I just don't see it being a useful as it used to be. Obviously it has its pros and cons liek everything, the biggest pro being what you said about growing more strains in a smaller space


----------



## mantiszn (May 14, 2011)

why are you here?

trolololol



jdizzle22 said:


> You could also grow 4 autos (flower on 18/6 or 20/4), or grow 4 plants and train them to fit in that area, or grow 1 plant and get 4x the yield in the same base area. There are tons of tricks, going 12/12 from seed is more of a handicap unless one can only grow 12/12 because of temp issues or something. Now that autos are out here there is little reason to go 12/12 from seed, unless of course you can't get an auto in the variety you want. I would totally go 12/12 from seed in a SOG of non feminized seeds though so I would waste as little effort on males as possible.


----------



## jdizzle22 (May 14, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> why are you here?
> 
> trolololol


I am here because I had a suggestion, and then someone asked if there were any downsides to 12/12 from seed so I told them (less yield). Then you said something implying I said something, so I felt I had to clarify. Then you offered up a good reason for using 12/12, and I offered up a possible thing that would work better than 12/12 (if the strain was available), because again someone was having a hard time seeing any downside to 12/12 (and in a 12/12 from seed forum they should get an answer to a 12/12 from seed question). You didn't even need to make your point, because in that first post up there I said one of the reasons for 12/12 is to keep a plant small (that means more plants in a smaller space like you said).

You're the one name calling and drawing this out needlessly, lets just stop talking about it ok?

*I originally dropped by to let people know they could get more out of 12/12 by using Mykos. Its a micro bugger that adds hairy extensions to your roots which lets your plants get way more out of the dirt than they could before (my plants are lasting more than twice as long before showing nute deficiency in the same soil). I figured since 12/12 plants don't get as much time to grow roots as normal plants (they grow less efficiently in flower than in veg), that Mykos would be a very good thing for 12/12 from seed folk. These things trade resources they bring to the root for sugars from the plant, so you get a plant that will last a lot longer in the same soil and it grows a lot easier (I'm having issues with too many nodes too quickly, but I'm also using a super soil and powerful LED)


----------



## smoke10joints (May 14, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> n00bizzle...


real shit idk why u hating on ppl here. MY FIRST grow so i appologize im no expert. ive researched plenty but dont have experience. every legit grower is a begginer at one point so idk why the fuck u on a forum thats made to help ppl. looks like you could care less about ppl trying to learn


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 15, 2011)

jdizzle22 said:


> You could also grow 4 autos (flower on 18/6 or 20/4), or grow 4 plants and train them to fit in that area, or grow 1 plant and get 4x the yield in the same base area. There are tons of tricks, going 12/12 from seed is more of a handicap unless one can only grow 12/12 because of temp issues or something. Now that autos are out here there is little reason to go 12/12 from seed, unless of course you can't get an auto in the variety you want. I would totally go 12/12 from seed in a SOG of non feminized seeds though so I would waste as little effort on males as possible.
> 
> Sry I probably come off as hating 12/12, I really don't. I just don't see it being a useful as it used to be. Obviously it has its pros and cons liek everything, the biggest pro being what you said about growing more strains in a smaller space


Who the hell wants to grow autos, not me. 1212 from seed rocks, you can go from seed to harvest in 11/12 weeks, grow different strains at once, keep em small compact bud machines and grow what ya like. Sounds like a winner too me, yes you could add root enhancers along with a host of other stimulants if ya want but is it really necessary i dont thinks so, good base nutes and a booster is all thats needed to get great results.


----------



## mantiszn (May 15, 2011)

chillout.. it wasn't directed at you.. it was for the troll douchedizzle22...



smoke10joints said:


> real shit idk why u hating on ppl here. MY FIRST grow so i appologize im no expert. ive researched plenty but dont have experience. every legit grower is a begginer at one point so idk why the fuck u on a forum thats made to help ppl. looks like you could care less about ppl trying to learn


----------



## del66666 (May 15, 2011)

jdizzle22 said:


> Downside is the plant grows in veg a lot slower than it would at 18/6 or more, its probably more stressful on the plant (they are made to start early in the year not when its time to harvest), yields are smaller, etc etc
> 
> the only real reason to go 12/12 from seed is if you need the product ASAP and don't care about the yield ratios, or you need to keep the plants as small as possible with as little effort as possible (perhaps for a PC grow box)


sorry mate your answer is a little wrong ................we dont all grow in pc cases....whats wrong with 2-3 oz dry per plant then? no herms as yet so maybe not that stressfull, you best come back when you have tried it yourself........


----------



## del66666 (May 15, 2011)

DaHighLife said:


> Ive been looking through here and cant really find a downside from starting 12/12 seed. lol Is there any?


yes you sometimes get a plant that just wont deliver much bud, ive had 12 oz plants before but not many..........the other downside is you get people putting it down when they havent even tried it........funny old world.


----------



## del66666 (May 15, 2011)

smoke10joints said:


> ahh yeah man. bad news just blew my high lol idk y i had my hopes so high up from bagseed. but yeah i could my problem is theres no way i could install a legit exhaust system. with a 150w would i absolutely need ventalation like that?


150watts is pretty tame............shouldnt have any probs with heat.......just get a fan blowing on it.


----------



## del66666 (May 15, 2011)

jdizzle22 said:


> You could also grow 4 autos (flower on 18/6 or 20/4), or grow 4 plants and train them to fit in that area, or grow 1 plant and get 4x the yield in the same base area. There are tons of tricks, going 12/12 from seed is more of a handicap unless one can only grow 12/12 because of temp issues or something. Now that autos are out here there is little reason to go 12/12 from seed, unless of course you can't get an auto in the variety you want. I would totally go 12/12 from seed in a SOG of non feminized seeds though so I would waste as little effort on males as possible.
> 
> Sry I probably come off as hating 12/12, I really don't. I just don't see it being a useful as it used to be. Obviously it has its pros and cons liek everything, the biggest pro being what you said about growing more strains in a smaller space


why buy autos when you can buy the real deal..........


----------



## del66666 (May 15, 2011)

jdizzle22 said:


> If you guys wanna get the most out of 12/12 from seed that you can I'd recommend getting some Mykos and maybe even Azos (they are making a huge difference for my plants, actually too many nodes!). I've never done a 12/12 from seed though, so I'm not sure how much of a difference they would make (but Mykos is basically hairy root extensions for your roots, so that is always a plus with how little time they have to develop them in 12/12 from seed)


mate ive looked at your threads n seen a few of your plants.....you are obviously new cause you have grown nothing worth looking at....you appear to be a bit of a wind bag, so do yourself a favour get some experience and stop spouting crap about stuff you know nothing about............


----------



## Millsie (May 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> mate ive looked at your threads n seen a few of your plants.....you are obviously new cause you have grown nothing worth looking at....you appear to be a bit of a wind bag, so do yourself a favour get some experience and stop spouting crap about stuff you know nothing about............


Damn, gotta love it when del brings the pain...


----------



## mantiszn (May 15, 2011)

looks like he's gone off with his tail between his legs.. see ya later hater


----------



## jdizzle22 (May 15, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> looks like he's gone off with his tail between his legs.. see ya later hater


No, I was just sleeping and doing things that didn't involve the internet. I don't know why you guys are over reacting so much, I very clearly and simply explained what I was saying. I never said 12/12 from seed won't get you a good yield, I said it would be less. I said if one can get an auto strain of a plant that it would probably do better on 18/6 than the same strain (non auto) on 12/12 from seed, I said that for the one who was having trouble seeing any downside. I offered up a very helpful suggestion with roots issues of 12/12 from seed by suggesting a supplement of Mykos, there is plenty of proof of that on the internet if you guys don't believe me or their website. I have grown 3 sets of plants, but I have not kept a journal, and I didn't think it would be appropriate to post them in this thread because none of them were 12/12 from seed plants. I've been here longer than some of you, and even the website distinguishes that I'm a teacher and some of you that are hating me for no good reason are stoners/learners (I realize this doesn't mean much when it comes to how long we've followed this website, or how much experience we actually have, so I lets not assume so much of each other ok?. So please don't act like I know nothing, I didn't say anything mean, I didn't say anything false, I offered up pros and cons to 12/12 from seed for someone who asked, I didn't start talking shit wasting posts calling other people bad names instead of being helpful... etc

I haven't seen you guys counter anything I said with anything other than name calling and crap talking. I didn't say anything you guys didn't, what is the big deal?

PS: If anyone wants to see pics of my last 3 grows I can show them, the last harvest was a LED flower even (and the present grow is veggin in LED). Not sure what threads of mine you guys are seeing my plants in because I don't have any journals, and I've hardly shown anything since my first harvest.

PSS: What are the highest yields from what 12/12 from seed you guys have heard of? What strains seem to do better with it? I would like to know some more about 12/12 from seed myself so I'll probably follow this thread for awhile. Might try it with some free seeds. Rep to those that are being helpful and not being harsh for no reason. Sorry I brought up auto, I promise not to do it again...

PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS: Ok guys sorry, I realize I was coming off as a hater and I don't mean to. I promise I won't bring up autos, or talk about methods other than 12/12, I really shouldn't of done that I should know better. I'm sorry guys for what I did. I'd appreciate it if we stopped dwelling over what I said and move on. That said, I really think you guys should check out Mykos. I bet it would make a great difference in 12/12 from seed plants as its doing great things for my plants and many others, but I think 12/12 from seed plants would benefit from it most since they don't get as much time to develop their roots. My plants are definitely lasting longer on the same soil (mykos basically adds hairy extensions to roots), and they are getting more nodes because its easier to feed. Azos is nifty too, but it might provide too much N for 12/12 from seed plants as they move into flower mode (so Mykos for 12/12 should be great, but Azos for 12/12 from seed might not be great). I can show some pics of my plants to help prove/explain my points about the Azos and Mykos if you guys say its ok, otherwise I don't have any pics to show as I have no 12/12 from seed plants yet


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 15, 2011)

jdizzle22 said:


> No, I was just sleeping and doing things that didn't involve the internet. I don't know why you guys are over reacting so much, I very clearly and simply explained what I was saying. I never said 12/12 from seed won't get you a good yield, I said it would be less. I said if one can get an auto strain of a plant that it would probably do better on 18/6 than the same strain (non auto) on 12/12 from seed, I said that for the one who was having trouble seeing any downside. I offered up a very helpful suggestion with roots issues of 12/12 from seed by suggesting a supplement of Mykos, there is plenty of proof of that on the internet if you guys don't believe me or their website. I have grown 3 sets of plants, but I have not kept a journal, and I didn't think it would be appropriate to post them in this thread because none of them were 12/12 from seed plants. I've been here longer than some of you, and even the website distinguishes that I'm a teacher and some of you that are hating me for no good reason are stoners/learners (I realize this doesn't mean much when it comes to how long we've followed this website, or how much experience we actually have, so I lets not assume so much of each other ok?. So please don't act like I know nothing, I didn't say anything mean, I didn't say anything false, I offered up pros and cons to 12/12 from seed for someone who asked, I didn't start talking shit wasting posts calling other people bad names instead of being helpful... etc
> 
> I haven't seen you guys counter anything I said with anything other than name calling and crap talking. I didn't say anything you guys didn't, what is the big deal?
> 
> ...


Of course it will yield less than if a plant had a veg period, thats bleeding obvious also you may well ave been here longer than some but that dont mean shit and all this teacher crap is nonsense as well. Your offering up pros n cons of 12/12 from seed and yet youve never done it, well some teacher you are lol. Your not here to offer any useful input so why bother, the 12/12 from seed thread is just that people who grow 12/12 from seed. You dont so bye bye.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 15, 2011)

Im hydro so Azos and Mykos maybe of no use to myself but thx for the info anyway. Ive looked into root stimilants before i went 12/12 from seed but tbh developing a healthy root mass in hydro is rapid so never bothered. The bigger the roots the bigger the plants and as most of us grow in cabs that may not be good idea, ive been thinking tho of adding co2 to 12/12 from seed plants and see what happens.


----------



## richard rahl (May 15, 2011)

man.....i can look through this thread at the bud pics every day, lol. i think im gonna order some big bomb and thc bomb next. u say the fems get bigger than the regs? also, has anyone done any experimenting with topping 12-12's, or do they not have enough time to do any good? thanks for the info guys


----------



## jdizzle22 (May 15, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Im hydro so Azos and Mykos maybe of no use to myself but thx for the info anyway. Ive looked into root stimilants before i went 12/12 from seed but tbh developing a healthy root mass in hydro is rapid so never bothered. The bigger the roots the bigger the plants and as most of us grow in cabs that may not be good idea, ive been thinking tho of adding co2 to 12/12 from seed plants and see what happens.


Yeah I imagine they don't work in hydro (are any soil microbes known to work in hydro?) or they would even help that much (since roots grow so much better/easier in hydro compared to soil). The company that makes them also makes something called CalCarb that is supposed to give you the goody levels of Co2 without the work (by putting some kinda calcium Co2 foam on the stomata). I'm skeptical of it myself, although I just tried it with a regular hair sprayer and I may need something more professional to get it to spray/foam properly. You may want to check it out, because if it does work then its definitely the easiest way to add Co2 (although you may not be able to do it more than once every couple weeks as they recommend because it also supplies calcium).

going off of what Richard just said, is there truth to feminized seeds getting bigger in 12/12 from seed than regulars? I'd be happy if that were true!

PSo any of you guys have an idea of how much space any particular Nirvana strains take up in 12/12 from seed? I might try some when I switch this round to flower mode (if there is room after all this LST haha)


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 15, 2011)

Del was saying something about regs being better than the fems or other way around for something or other lol cant remember. Im a bit skepical also of all these enhancment products i do just fine with nutes/booster but CO2 is known to help so might give it a bash as ive got all the gear and just need a tank, so many ideas tho might have to wait.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 15, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> man.....i can look through this thread at the bud pics every day, lol. i think im gonna order some big bomb and thc bomb next. u say the fems get bigger than the regs? also, has anyone done any experimenting with topping 12-12's, or do they not have enough time to do any good? thanks for the info guys


Got myself some thcbomb beans, good strain. Dunno about topping 12/12 give it a go man and report back lol


----------



## del66666 (May 15, 2011)

ello jimmy,cant remember , was it fem bombs you got?............another bubblebomb, hooked the top over for a week or 2 to even up the level of the buds......


----------



## del66666 (May 15, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> man.....i can look through this thread at the bud pics every day, lol. i think im gonna order some big bomb and thc bomb next. u say the fems get bigger than the regs? also, has anyone done any experimenting with topping 12-12's, or do they not have enough time to do any good? thanks for the info guys


i found that the fem thc bomb had a bigger main cola with not much side branching, flowered young and quickly, dense bud , reasonable smoke..........reg bomb seemed more sativa type buds, long cola, side branches with big buds on, more resiny, cant remember the stone, lovely colours...........ive topped 2 this time just to see...


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ello jimmy,cant remember , was it fem bombs you got?............another bubblebomb, hooked the top over for a week or 2 to even up the level of the buds......


You normally do that with ya bubblebombs or sometimes just let them go or would she get too big for the cab if ya let her. Shes looking real healthy mate and yes got fem bombs.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i found that the fem thc bomb had a bigger main cola with not much side branching, flowered young and quickly, dense bud , reasonable smoke..........reg bomb seemed more sativa type buds, long cola, side branches with big buds on, more resiny, cant remember the stone, lovely colours...........ive topped 2 this time just to see...


Sounds good to me, one fat cola little to no branching just what im after


----------



## del66666 (May 15, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> You normally do that with ya bubblebombs or sometimes just let them go or would she get too big for the cab if ya let her. Shes looking real healthy mate and yes got fem bombs.


the last 3 ive left to go sraight up but i prefer to tie and level those buds , gains a bit of extra weight that way.......


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 15, 2011)

how tall on average they get del those BB, whats the tallest 12/12 strain ya done ive got a limit of about 31 inches from totp in my main cab do the grapefruits exceed this


----------



## del66666 (May 15, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> how tall on average they get del those BB, whats the tallest 12/12 strain ya done ive got a limit of about 31 inches from totp in my main cab do the grapefruits exceed this


ive probably had 2 that just went stupid so i cut them down, 1 was a haze............tallest grapefruit was 32 inches and my tallest bb is prob around 32 but i will measure and tell you tomorrow, i just tie the top over if i can be botherd and problem solved, i blame my self if they get to tall, its cause i try and do to many and they dont get the best treatment.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 15, 2011)

Yeah ive over done it on the nutes i think on a few, ive put it down to this or they were to close to the lamp not sure doesnt really add up so ive started some up in rockwool to compare them to the seedlings in coco, i will get to the bottom of this lol. Shes a big girl that BB, how many of them would ya fit in your cab


----------



## del66666 (May 15, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah ive over done it on the nutes i think on a few, ive put it down to this or they were to close to the lamp not sure doesnt really add up so ive started some up in rockwool to compare them to the seedlings in coco, i will get to the bottom of this lol. Shes a big girl that BB, how many of them would ya fit in your cab


need to use cfls as long as poss......reckon i could only get 6 in that size ...could get more but the plants would be getting squashed and branches broken.....but 6 of those would do me......could probably pull 3 + each ..18 - 20 oz .


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 15, 2011)

Yeah stuck them back under cfl few days ago think hps was a bit too close, aint burnt or nowt few just gone light green/yellow all over looks like n def but considering their only seedlings shouldnt be the case, we shall see. 18/20 oz i like the sound of that lol, you popped any of thos beans ya just got yet or too many on the go for now.


----------



## richard rahl (May 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ..ive topped 2 this time just to see...


 how far along are you with the ones you topped? i just planted 2 lsd beans and i was thinking about topping them to see what i could do. the method i was thinking about was a method i read on here about a way to top it and get 4 main colas. i think that would b awesome with one of your bubble bombs, lol, but the method called for growing like 6 sets of leaves and topping back to like 2 sets. i figure with 12-12 it would be too late by then, but im a noob and dont know, so im askin  i guess if that wouldnt work , and you had an extra box, you could veg long enuf to top per instructions and then flip. but i am curious as to how old yours are and how you topped them and what not........thanks


----------



## del66666 (May 16, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> how far along are you with the ones you topped? i just planted 2 lsd beans and i was thinking about topping them to see what i could do. the method i was thinking about was a method i read on here about a way to top it and get 4 main colas. i think that would b awesome with one of your bubble bombs, lol, but the method called for growing like 6 sets of leaves and topping back to like 2 sets. i figure with 12-12 it would be too late by then, but im a noob and dont know, so im askin  i guess if that wouldnt work , and you had an extra box, you could veg long enuf to top per instructions and then flip. but i am curious as to how old yours are and how you topped them and what not........thanks


the ones ive topped are in flower, will post pics tonight, dont rate it so far...........spect topping is better if going to veg but ive yet to decide if it actually improves weight, if you tie the top down the other buds will get big anyway...i mean will the new fake colas weigh more than the real cola?.......but never tried it so open to the theory that it might.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 16, 2011)

del66666 said:


> the ones ive topped are in flower, will post pics tonight, dont rate it so far...........spect topping is better if going to veg but ive yet to decide if it actually improves weight, if you tie the top down the other buds will get big anyway...i mean will the new fake colas weigh more than the real cola?.......but never tried it so open to the theory that it might.


as far as i understad it topping works well if you give the plants a week or 2 vegging after youve topped it, if ya dont/cant then theres not a lot of point but hey i may be wrong lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 16, 2011)

You can top as late as two weeks into the flip (strain dependant) if a plants had a veg period but from seed it might be a different story, never done it 12/12 so be interested to see how that goes lads.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 16, 2011)

few pics of where im at atm, in the coco the bigger ones are grapefruits then theres white widow skunk, brainstorm the same strains are also in rockwool. Ive included a usless pic of my nute cupboard after a good clear out lol,i musta chucked a load of gear out this morning some of it was well past its use by date.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 16, 2011)

COCO
I get the compressed bales of this stuff because its a 3rd of the price as canna and because its very easy to store being that it is compressed. But because it is the price it is then you have to do some work on it IMO. I ran into a few probs last week with a few seedlings and wonder if it was because the coco wasnt washed properly, as i need to repot a few girls up tomorrow i thought id document what im doing now to prepare this type of coco.
This is the coco after it has been rehydrated
I put what i need in a bucket
Fill it up with water and add some h2o2 to kill of any nastys
Let it soak for an hour
I then scoop up out the bucket and tip it into a sieve


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 16, 2011)

Its the rinsed in warm water, sqaushed in my hands and put onto a tray to dry
This is what's left, this was only a little bit of coco and there alot of sand here
Now im not sure how this effects the PH or the nutes used as i havnt been using coco long enough but i doubt it does you any favours.
heres some washed and dried and its really good after its bath, it doesnt take long too do and worth it imo, im also gonna add some trichoderma from canna when im about to pot up.


----------



## del66666 (May 16, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah stuck them back under cfl few days ago think hps was a bit too close, aint burnt or nowt few just gone light green/yellow all over looks like n def but considering their only seedlings shouldnt be the case, we shall see. 18/20 oz i like the sound of that lol, you popped any of thos beans ya just got yet or too many on the go for now.


have to wait a few weeks before i germinate anything,the inn is full at the moment.....


----------



## del66666 (May 16, 2011)

like the coco guide mate......nutes out of date, you need to grow more......grapefruits look like winners.


----------



## fullhouse (May 16, 2011)

If you really had to, how long into the flower period can you LST? Just thinking I might not have enough height in my cab, but heres hoping.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 16, 2011)

fullhouse said:


> If you really had to, how long into the flower period can you LST? Just thinking I might not have enough height in my cab, but heres hoping.


No time limit as far as i know, if its getting a ltttle tall just bend it over and tie it down. Gotta do whats needed and a bit of LST wont stress it


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 16, 2011)

del66666 said:


> like the coco guide mate......nutes out of date, you need to grow more......grapefruits look like winners.


Mostly additives/supplements that were slung freebies ive gathered and never gonna use. Now ive got the house to myself for the next couple of weeks its time to have a good clear out without the wife and kids getting in the way.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 16, 2011)

Any of you lot use a jewelers loupe for checking trichs if so are they any good. Managed to drop my battery magnifier this morning and its fucked now but was useless chinese crap anyway so thinking of getting a little loupe, even bought a usb microscope a while back and thats shite as well lol something simple but effective is all i want.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 16, 2011)

Heres a few strains i got comming up all 12/12 from seed.

Sugar Black Rose 
Spoetnik #1 
Skunk 47 
Rocklock 
ReCon 
Quasar 
Pure AK 
Northern Light x Skunk 
Kushberry 
Ice Cream 
Hammerhead 
Green Bud 
Grapegod 
G-Force 
8 Ball Kush 
Critical Mass
Aurora Indica
White Rhino 
Swiss Cheese 
Northern Lights 
AK-48
Wonder Woman 
Ultra Skunk 
Fruity Chronic Juice 
Bubblelicious 
Confidential Cheese 
Tangerine Dream 
Vanilla Kush 
Violator Kush 
White Berry


----------



## supersillybilly (May 16, 2011)

Smoked some fruity chronic before jimmy. Rather nice. Alot going on there m8


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Smoked some fruity chronic before jimmy. Rather nice. Alot going on there m8


Yeah mate, the joys of a perpetual grow, different strains on the go at the same time..........i like it lol. Looking for good 12/12 strains as well so the more i got going the quicker i'll know. Ive got a 12/12 from seed SOG grow planned so looking for a strain that will do well in this setup.


----------



## richard rahl (May 16, 2011)

i think if both my lsd beans pop i will top 1 and lst the other and compare.. got some 2 week pics of my 12-12 ladies. i know its not the thread to ask, so please forgive me, but why is the top of my grapefruit krush got a yellowish tint and what might b causing those yellow spots on the leaves if the pic is good enuf to tell??
edit:
1: gk
2:quasar
3:quasar
4:gk
5:tried to close up leaf on gk
6:quasar
7:gk
8:gk
9:good pic of the leaf on gk
10:gk


----------



## smoke10joints (May 16, 2011)

i appreciate the knowledge man


----------



## del66666 (May 17, 2011)

the 2 bubblebombs that im feeding ripen are 32 inches and 25 inches...........feeding ripen cause i really want them out because im over stocked. not sure if its ripening them any quicker though.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> the 2 bubblebombs that im feeding ripen are 32 inches and 25 inches...........feeding ripen cause i really want them out because im over stocked. not sure if its ripening them any quicker though.


Very tasty, how long they got left then? and how long that ripen supposed to take of it be interested to know your results .Also it supposed to inhance taste as well?. No chance of me getting over stocked yet, gonna chop on friday then ive got my cab empty till these little ones turn into big ones.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 17, 2011)

Lookin nice del boy how long they supposed to have left??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 17, 2011)

Lol jimmy got there before me!


----------



## supersillybilly (May 17, 2011)

I reckon they could come down now del boy. Especially as u need the space


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 17, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> i think if both my lsd beans pop i will top 1 and lst the other and compare.. got some 2 week pics of my 12-12 ladies. i know its not the thread to ask, so please forgive me, but why is the top of my grapefruit krush got a yellowish tint and what might b causing those yellow spots on the leaves if the pic is good enuf to tell??
> edit:
> 1: gk
> 2:quasar
> ...


Whats the ec and ph of your nutes and run off mate and what nutes you using and what medium is that. Looks like a little MG def also a liitle nute splash burn.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 17, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol jimmy got there before me!


Great minds think alike pukka,lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 17, 2011)

Spent the morning potting up my grapefruits, forgot about doing it not something im use to doing. Actually think these should of been done a while ago but better late then never atleast the roots look nice and healthy and are gonna appreciate it.


----------



## Spicy8305 (May 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Spent the morning potting up my grapefruits, forgot about doing it not something im use to doing. Actually think these should of been done a while ago but better late then never atleast the roots look nice and healthy and are gonna appreciate it.
> View attachment 1604640View attachment 1604639


 I'm sure my girls are starting to look like that by now, especially after all the superthrive I had been feeding them lol.
I want to put them in square pots though (space saving) but I dont want to pay $5 a pop at the hydro store so I've been putting it off.
has anyone used those Kitty litter buckets? I think they are about 3gal. I found a ton on cl and figure they could hold soil pretty well if they hold litter.
day 3 under 1000watt hps (12/12 under cfls/ led from seed)


----------



## Spicy8305 (May 17, 2011)

And one more of my last 12/12 from seed, the strain is "Snowcap" 
started under T8 flouros and @ day 30 under 1000 watt hps

a few of the leaves got hella curly but no burned tips or blemishes .... as far as I can tell the plant is still in good health.
all of my plants have been in my own mix of organic soil and coco, fed with Botanicare: liquid Karma, Sweet Raw, Pureblend Original formula and Superthrive.


----------



## ChroniCDooM (May 17, 2011)

What up Del? Killa thread bro! +rep to ya! Seen your thread on here for awhile and finally decided to pop in. I'm glad I did! I like what you got going bro. So much that I'm definitely gonna try this on my next grow! I luv the yield your getting, and perpetual. I don't have much space. I have a cabinet that measures 5'(1.5m)Hx39"(1m)Wx2'(.6m)D. I currently have an LSD and a Blue Mystic in there on day 47 of flower. I use coco and canna nutes. Instead of the pk and the canna boost I have Bloombastic. Also use LED and I have co2 in there. Going great got a couple more weeks to go. I was planning on doing two plants for my next grow using Las Fingerez moveable scrog tech. Do you think doing a moveable scrog on a 12/12 from seed is advisable? I would like to start off with three plants. Probably gonna do another LSD and a Blue Mystic along with a Northern Light Blue. Those are feminized. I also have some bag seed Matanuska ThunderFuck I'd like to try and sprout this way. I have a Sugar Black Rose fem also. Then I have some Blue Himalaya diesel auto seeds and a couple others I can't think of at the moment. Wish I had some of that BubbleBomb you got. Been reading through the thread still got a ways to go. Thanks for any advice you can give bro!


----------



## supersillybilly (May 17, 2011)

Anybody seen Del, been trying to phone him all day


----------



## del66666 (May 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Very tasty, how long they got left then? and how long that ripen supposed to take of it be interested to know your results .Also it supposed to inhance taste as well?. No chance of me getting over stocked yet, gonna chop on friday then ive got my cab empty till these little ones turn into big ones.


now thats a difficult question............they have as long as i can be botherd waiting mate.............prob the weekend, guna let them go dry.........someone told me it made them taste crap but cant believe that...think they were just crap growers.


----------



## del66666 (May 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I reckon they could come down now del boy. Especially as u need the space


ive never been 1 to worry if i cut them early, they are always still good, maybe a bit trippy but good.............so maybe end of week


----------



## del66666 (May 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Anybody seen Del, been trying to phone him all day


you funny man...................useless that del, probably doesnt know how to answer it...........


----------



## del66666 (May 17, 2011)

Spicy8305 said:


> And one more of my last 12/12 from seed, the strain is "Snowcap"
> started under T8 flouros and @ day 30 under 1000 watt hps
> View attachment 1604783
> a few of the leaves got hella curly but no burned tips or blemishes .... as far as I can tell the plant is still in good health.
> all of my plants have been in my own mix of organic soil and coco, fed with Botanicare: liquid Karma, Sweet Raw, Pureblend Original formula and Superthrive.


mine have more than a few blemishes lol............got to watch that superthrive, to much can kill........so i hear


----------



## del66666 (May 17, 2011)

ChroniCDooM said:


> What up Del? Killa thread bro! +rep to ya! Seen your thread on here for awhile and finally decided to pop in. I'm glad I did! I like what you got going bro. So much that I'm definitely gonna try this on my next grow! I luv the yield your getting, and perpetual. I don't have much space. I have a cabinet that measures 5'(1.5m)Hx39"(1m)Wx2'(.6m)D. I currently have an LSD and a Blue Mystic in there on day 47 of flower. I use coco and canna nutes. Instead of the pk and the canna boost I have Bloombastic. Also use LED and I have co2 in there. Going great got a couple more weeks to go. I was planning on doing two plants for my next grow using Las Fingerez moveable scrog tech. Do you think doing a moveable scrog on a 12/12 from seed is advisable? I would like to start off with three plants. Probably gonna do another LSD and a Blue Mystic along with a Northern Light Blue. Those are feminized. I also have some bag seed Matanuska ThunderFuck I'd like to try and sprout this way. I have a Sugar Black Rose fem also. Then I have some Blue Himalaya diesel auto seeds and a couple others I can't think of at the moment. Wish I had some of that BubbleBomb you got. Been reading through the thread still got a ways to go. Thanks for any advice you can give bro!


hi mate........blue mystic...one of my fav smokes........lsd looks interesting, supposed to be triipy stuff......scrog yeah why not, can only increase your yield.............feel free to post pics.you are more than welcome, had a look at what your up to, looks good mate...............im sure leds will be the future.................breeding bubblebombs this year so stay tuned cause you never know your luck...........


----------



## del66666 (May 17, 2011)

can i just say, someone asked if i thought clones would be good for 12-12 from root and i said yes...............thought about it and now i say no.....best to veg a little first as they will go into flower to quick and be to small.......dats wat i fink n e way.....so there.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> now thats a difficult question............they have as long as i can be botherd waiting mate.............prob the weekend, guna let them go dry.........someone told me it made them taste crap but cant believe that...think they were just crap growers.


We'll both be chopping at the weekend then, let us know the verdict on that ripen ive heard good n bad but its cheap from what i remember so nothing lost if its shite but if it actually works and does speed up the ripening as it were then it might be a usefull addition to the store cupboard.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> can i just say, someone asked if i thought clones would be good for 12-12 from root and i said yes...............thought about it and now i say no.....best to veg a little first as they will go into flower to quick and be to small.......dats wat i fink n e way.....so there.


What exactly is the definition of a rooted clone tho, a well rooted clone or a clone with a few roots lol, when i took clones in rockwool id wait till roots were shooting out all over the bottom of the cube before saying it was rooted, established clone if you like and i reckon they'd be good to go 12/12.


----------



## mantiszn (May 17, 2011)

jimmy ... del.. do you guys do anything preharvest like a dark period, flush, drown etc...? or just choppit when ready?


----------



## del66666 (May 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> What is exactly the definition of a rooted clone tho, a well rooted clone or a clone with a few roots lol, when i took clones in rockwool id wait till roots were shooting out the bottom of the cube, established clone if you like and i reckon they'd be good to go 12/12.


i did some 6-9 inch white rhino under a couple of 200 enviros ...........only pulled max 2 0z wet, some only an o..........will have to try with hps....i guess


----------



## del66666 (May 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> We'll both be chopping at the weekend then, let us know the verdict on that ripen ive heard good n bad but its cheap from what i remember so nothing lost if its shite but if it actually works and does speed up the ripening as it were then it might be a usefull addition to the store cupboard.


just hi pk with no n......making them frosty though............


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 17, 2011)

I do nothing except flush mate, ive heard all the other methods but never tried none with everyone of them tho theres always conflicting opinions. I will always flush tho and i dont care what anybody says about it lol.....i will do it anyway.


----------



## del66666 (May 17, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> jimmy ... del.. do you guys do anything preharvest like a dark period, flush, drown etc...? or just choppit when ready?


mostly let them get dry and just chop , never been a heavy feeder though ,this time im using ripen ...........


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i did some 6-9 inch white rhino under a couple of 200 enviros ...........only pulled max 2 0z wet, some only an o..........will have to try with hps....i guess


Im sure i see a grow on here where the guy went 12/12 from clone and i end result was very good, dunno how well his clone was established tho before the flip and i suppose thats the key plus the hps.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 17, 2011)

The smallest of my rocklock has the most amazing smell totally different from the others sort of piney, fruity, sweet perfume, real pungent odour, man it reeks lol. Cant wait to chop her im gonna keep her all to myself.


----------



## del66666 (May 17, 2011)

few more pics,,,,,,,,,,,,,,pic 1 topped haze...............pic 2 big bang..............pic 3 bubblebomb..............pic 4 bubblebomb and big bang..........pic 5 6 and 7 all of the two topped haze from pic 1.......


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> few more pics,,,,,,,,,,,,,,pic 1 topped haze...............pic 2 big bang..............pic 3 bubblebomb..............pic 4 bubblebomb and big bang..........pic 5 6 and 7 all of the two topped haze from pic 1.......


Looking good del, nice busy grow cab and what mine should look like in a few weeks. You topped before on a 12/12 grow cant remember if you have or not, is it worth it?


----------



## del66666 (May 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Looking good del, nice busy grow cab and what mine should look like in a few weeks. You topped before on a 12/12 grow cant remember if you have or not, is it worth it?


nah never topped in 12-12.......not impressed so far mate....time will tell though.....like you id prefer colas....nice n neat, plenty of air flow.......


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 17, 2011)

So you chopping 2 BB at the weekend then whats the guesstmite any ideas on weight. Be doing mine on fri/sat was hoping for 2 a plant but dont think the little ones quite there so instead of 8oz from the 4 plants prob end up with 7 if i can stop nicking bits off before i chopem, never been one for guessing weight tho im always way off lol.


----------



## del66666 (May 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> So you chopping 2 BB at the weekend then whats the guesstmite any ideas on weight. Be doing mine on fri/sat was hoping for 2 a plant but dont think the little ones quite there so instead of 8oz from the 4 plants prob end up with 7 if i can stop nicking bits off before i chopem, never been one for guessing weight tho im always way off lol.


ha nickin bits, lucky so far due to the volcano ive not had to do that.....7 is ok mate, im sure that will keep you going...........yeah i think the end of the week it has to be cause others will be suffering if not, id guess the big 1 might hit 3 and the small 1 might get 2 1/2 but you can never really tell how dense the buds are for sure, i wouldnt cry if i only got 4 though cause another 12 after those....


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 17, 2011)

Another 12 lol time to build a bigger cab mate, 2x600w in a cab would be nice.


----------



## del66666 (May 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Another 12 lol time to build a bigger cab mate, 2x600w in a cab would be nice.


nah mate this was my last cab........1000 watts is enough for me...................but then again.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 17, 2011)

Yeah 1000w in a cab is alot of light, i'd like to go back to my 2x600w setup (but in a cab) but will ave to wait till i move, somewhere rural would be good so a nice big greenhouse could fit in me backgarden as well lol.


----------



## ChroniCDooM (May 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hi mate........blue mystic...one of my fav smokes........lsd looks interesting, supposed to be triipy stuff......scrog yeah why not, can only increase your yield.............feel free to post pics.you are more than welcome, had a look at what your up to, looks good mate...............im sure leds will be the future.................breeding bubblebombs this year so stay tuned cause you never know your luck...........


What up del? Hey thanks for taking the time to check out my grow. Yeah I'm looking forward to smoking some Blue Mystic! I'll definitely post some pics up here as well as start a grow journal of my first 12/12 from seed. You have perpetual going, so how long after the first group of girls do i start the next group?


----------



## del66666 (May 17, 2011)

ChroniCDooM said:


> What up del? Hey thanks for taking the time to check out my grow. Yeah I'm looking forward to smoking some Blue Mystic! I'll definitely post some pics up here as well as start a grow journal of my first 12/12 from seed. You have perpetual going, so how long after the first group of girls do i start the next group?


guess how you do your perpetual depends what space and how many cabs you got...........if you got 1 cab with room for 11-12 then you could start 1 every week...........ive got 2 cabs, the bigger 1 which is 1m x 1.2 x 1.4 hi has 1000 watts, my small cab has a 250 enviro........im going to start 4 next time under enviro, keep em short then 2-3 weeks put them under the hps, then start 4 more under enviro and so on ish ....should come out 4 a month,.just the right amount at a time for me


----------



## supersillybilly (May 18, 2011)

Chop, chop, chop, chop, chop, chop, chop, chop, chop, chop


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Chop, chop, chop, chop, chop, chop, chop, chop, chop, chop


you teasing those sheep again.................................think its chop chop tonight,cant be botherd waiting til weekend.............got itchy scissors........ get some new seeds in as soon as the chopped stuff is dry and can use ma small cab.......


----------



## Nikolaj06 (May 18, 2011)

How would 12/12 work together with an aerogarden? Been trying to find something about it, but only found one failed attempt.
I was thinking they should work nicely together since an Aerogarden needs small and fat plants :b
Do you know anything about this Del66666?


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2011)

Nikolaj06 said:


> How would 12/12 work together with an aerogarden? Been trying to find something about it, but only found one failed attempt.
> I was thinking they should work nicely together since an Aerogarden needs small and fat plants :b
> Do you know anything about this Del66666?


hi there,dont know much about aerogardens other than the lighting isnt great, i think max light doing 12-12 from seed is a big help.......but in theory i see no reason why you shouldnt be able to do it............i reckon you should give it a try and post some pics and you can tell us if it can be done.......always good to give things a try even if other peeps say you shouldnt.


----------



## Nikolaj06 (May 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hi there,dont know much about aerogardens other than the lighting isnt great, i think max light doing 12-12 from seed is a big help.......but in theory i see no reason why you shouldnt be able to do it............i reckon you should give it a try and post some pics and you can tell us if it can be done.......always good to give things a try even if other peeps say you shouldnt.


Thanks! my idea was also to add a lot of lighting, but it would be CFL's.. you use HID bulbs right?

I would like to try actually  I might jut make my own instead..  then I can use whatever lighting


----------



## supersillybilly (May 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you teasing those sheep again.................................think its chop chop tonight,cant be botherd waiting til weekend.............got itchy scissors........ get some new seeds in as soon as the chopped stuff is dry and can use ma small cab.......


 
Get them chopped now del boy. Plastic sheets on the floors, armed with a few blue peters. Its a pain in the ass but also pleasurable, if u know what I mean.lol


----------



## Nikolaj06 (May 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hi there,dont know much about aerogardens other than the lighting isnt great, i think max light doing 12-12 from seed is a big help.......but in theory i see no reason why you shouldnt be able to do it............i reckon you should give it a try and post some pics and you can tell us if it can be done.......always good to give things a try even if other peeps say you shouldnt.


Thanks! my idea was also to add a lot of lighting, but it would be CFL's.. you use HID bulbs right?

I would like to try actually  I might jut make my own instead..  then I can use whatever lighting


----------



## Millsie (May 18, 2011)

Has anyone here ever used these pots? http://www.amazon.com/7-5L-AIR-POT-2-Gal/dp/B0041T0G4Q/ref=sr_1_5?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1305713965&sr=1-5

Either those or the 3gal ones.. I hear they're amazing for building a healthy root system... (Could be good for making it rain)..

Cheers


----------



## supersillybilly (May 18, 2011)

Millsie said:


> Has anyone here ever used these pots? http://www.amazon.com/7-5L-AIR-POT-2-Gal/dp/B0041T0G4Q/ref=sr_1_5?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1305713965&sr=1-5
> 
> Either those or the 3gal ones.. I hear they're amazing for building a healthy root system... (Could be good for making it rain)..
> 
> Cheers


 
They are all the rage m8. I'll just stick to what I know tho..........which is fuck all. lol


----------



## Jingle (May 18, 2011)

Hi Guys, Great read here guys, nice one...Am deffo going to give this a go...so is it better to go with a true indcia or Sativa


----------



## supersillybilly (May 18, 2011)

Jingle said:


> Hi Guys, Great read here guys, nice one...Am deffo going to give this a go...so is it better to go with a true indcia or Sativa


It's all about finding strains that respond well to 12/12. For your first time I would recommend Northern Lights, but everyone to their own. Make sure and post some pics


----------



## mantiszn (May 18, 2011)

yes - good shit..



Millsie said:


> Has anyone here ever used these pots? http://www.amazon.com/7-5L-AIR-POT-2-Gal/dp/B0041T0G4Q/ref=sr_1_5?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1305713965&sr=1-5
> 
> Either those or the 3gal ones.. I hear they're amazing for building a healthy root system... (Could be good for making it rain)..
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Saerimmner (May 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> It's all about finding strains that respond well to 12/12. For your first time I would recommend Northern Lights, but everyone to their own. Make sure and post some pics


mmm northern lights, an oldie but still love it


----------



## Jingle (May 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> It's all about finding strains that respond well to 12/12. For your first time I would recommend Northern Lights, but everyone to their own. Make sure and post some pics


Any particular breeder of northern lights???...gonna get some today or tomorrow


----------



## supersillybilly (May 18, 2011)

Jingle said:


> Any particular breeder of northern lights???...gonna get some today or tomorrow


I got these ones - http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/world-of-seeds-medical-collection-northern-lights-x-skunk-feminized/prod_808.html


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2011)

Millsie said:


> Has anyone here ever used these pots? http://www.amazon.com/7-5L-AIR-POT-2-Gal/dp/B0041T0G4Q/ref=sr_1_5?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1305713965&sr=1-5
> 
> Either those or the 3gal ones.. I hear they're amazing for building a healthy root system... (Could be good for making it rain)..
> 
> Cheers


yeah testing some now............not sure they are much use 12-12 from seed, not really much chance to get root bound.......


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2011)

Jingle said:


> Hi Guys, Great read here guys, nice one...Am deffo going to give this a go...so is it better to go with a true indcia or Sativa


grapefruit are good.........


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you teasing those sheep again.................................think its chop chop tonight,cant be botherd waiting til weekend.............got itchy scissors........ get some new seeds in as soon as the chopped stuff is dry and can use ma small cab.......


Ima choppin now mate, why wait till the weekend. Busy day for me ill post up some pics later.


----------



## Jingle (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Del....Grapefruit from which breeder do u use


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2011)

Jingle said:


> Thanks Del....Grapefruit from which breeder do u use


got mine from http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl,html


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2011)

soz fucked up the link again lol


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Ima choppin now mate, why wait till the weekend. Busy day for me ill post up some pics later.


lol both as bad mate.......weekend starts here.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 18, 2011)

whats a few days gonae do. good.......her ship has sailed


----------



## Saerimmner (May 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> grapefruit are good.........


which grapefruit you on about as the one ive got from female seeds is a scraggly , thin branched disappointment

Edit: dw just read the link lol


----------



## Windsblow (May 18, 2011)

Looks male to me. Don't feel bad I have 3 I have to kill today and I expect some more.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> lol both as bad mate.......weekend starts here.


Yes indeed lol. Right here we go, first 12/12 from seed grow done and im well happy with the results could ave gone another week but ya know how it goes when your bud jars are empty. Heres the 4 just before the chop.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

Trimming time


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> which grapefruit you on about as the one ive got from female seeds is a scraggly , thin branched disappointment
> 
> Edit: dw just read the link lol


mine were really good mate..........well 80 percent were.


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2011)

nice one jimmy , looks like those jars are going to be full, how you dry yours mate.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> nice one jimmy , looks like those jars are going to be full, how you dry yours mate.


Cheers fella, i owe you one had i not seen your results doubt i would ave given it a go so give yaself a pat on the back lol. I hang it normally but last few crops what ive done after ive trimmed is take all the buds of the stems and lay'em on paper in a cupboard, takes a day or two off the hanging method then i jar it. 5 days and they can be jarred up i reckon.


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cheers fella, i owe you one had i not seen your results doubt i would ave given it a go so give yaself a pat on the back lol. I hang it normally but last few crops what ive done after ive trimmed is take all the buds of the stems and lay'em on paper in a cupboard, takes a day or two off the hanging method then i jar it. 5 days and they can be jarred up i reckon.


yeah mate more risk of them getting rot in a solid lump...........i got some mesh in my small cab and just put the buds in there with the filter running, off to feed the girls now n maybe chop chop...


----------



## Jingle (May 18, 2011)

Wow Jimmy...very nice indeed...what strain is it...


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah mate more risk of them getting rot in a solid lump...........i got some mesh in my small cab and just put the buds in there with the filter running, off to feed the girls now n maybe chop chop...


Working on a little drying cab now with some mesh shelves, bout time i had somewhere proper to dry the buds gonna use small pc fan for extraction with small passive intake, just knocking up a small filter for the fan and should be done by the next crop. Enjoy your chopping


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

Jingle said:


> Wow Jimmy...very nice indeed...what strain is it...


Cheers jingle, thats Rocklock mate from DNA Genetics


----------



## supersillybilly (May 18, 2011)

Hows the chop going boys


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

Im done choppin think dels doing some now. Why is it everytime i sit down to crop some cunt knocks on the door, rarely get anyone knocking except postie yet come choppin days some fucker always knocks lol dunno who it was i just carried on choppin cant open the door with the reek of gear waffting about.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 18, 2011)

Fuck that jimmy. Prob the smell that brought them to the door.lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

fucking hope not lol, think it was the kleeneze girl wanting her catalog back dunno where it is think i chucked it.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 18, 2011)

Roached.........


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Roached.........


Lol, thats alot of roaches billy boy take me a good while to get through a kleeneze catalog. I'll just say the dog eat it if she asks.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 18, 2011)

Just tell them u just moved in 2 days ago


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Hows the chop going boys


chop chop chop...........te he....


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2011)

chopped em......................could av easily gone maybe 1 - 2 more weeks i reckon.......but onward and upward.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

There some fat bitches man, looking very nice. You save the trim and do anything with it i normally cant be arsed but im gonna save it up for a while and then do sumfink with it.


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> There some fat bitches man, looking very nice. You save the trim and do anything with it i normally cant be arsed but im gonna save it up for a while and then do sumfink with it.


stems stripped and trimmed, tallest 296g......shortest 341g.............no mate i great escape mine............


----------



## sambo020482 (May 18, 2011)

sorry aint been following aint ad a comp as ya no lol is that the bubblebomb? mine are getting germed in the next few days just waiting for some space.

wont be 12/12 tho way its looking at the mo 4wks mix up of hps and blue 250 cfl then flower.


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2011)

and what shall i do with these ......hmmmm....i have an idea.


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> sorry aint been following aint ad a comp as ya no lol is that the bubblebomb? mine are getting germed in the next few days just waiting for some space.
> 
> wont be 12/12 tho way its looking at the mo 4wks mix up of hps and blue 250 cfl then flower.


yeah mate had to make space cause the others are filling out, space oh for more bloody space.


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2011)

2 x big bomb and a white widow....


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> 2 x big bomb and a white widow....


Is that white widow skunk from marijuana nl, looks a good un. Whats these big bombs then one of yours?


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> sorry aint been following aint ad a comp as ya no lol is that the bubblebomb? mine are getting germed in the next few days just waiting for some space.
> 
> wont be 12/12 tho way its looking at the mo 4wks mix up of hps and blue 250 cfl then flower.


oh yeah got it, cool, very interested to see of course...............


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Is that white widow skunk from marijuana nl, looks a good un. Whats these big bombs then one of yours?


its a gh white widow mate.....the big bomb is from bomb seeds........just av to see just how big this big bomb gets.......


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

Last of ya GH strains is it, plenty of bud sites on that big bomb hope they fill out well. Gonna start me multi strain grow up as soon as my beans arrive germ a couple every week and get a little SOG grow on the go with some grapefruits, gotta fill these cabs up.


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Last of ya GH strains is it, plenty of bud sites on that big bomb hope they fill out well. Gonna start me multi strain grow up as soon as my beans arrive germ a couple every week and get a little SOG grow on the go with some grapefruits, gotta fill these cabs up.


i got an el nino thats all fucked up because i was to lazy to do a seperate veg feed for it, fed it bloom and pk like rest, also got a very bushy big bang in flower then thats all my gh.....wont be buying them again......yeah mate you cant afford empty growing space....


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i got an el nino thats all fucked up because i was to lazy to do a seperate veg feed for it, fed it bloom and pk like rest, also got a very bushy big bang in flower then thats all my gh.....wont be buying them again......yeah mate you cant afford empty growing space....


Very true, gotta be filled. Question for ya, me and sambo wanna know what thos volcano things are like, worth the dosh or what?


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Very true, gotta be filled. Question for ya, me and sambo wanna know what thos volcano things are like, worth the dosh or what?


mine was only 230 when i got it over 3 1/2 years ago.........i was a heavy smoker, smoked for around 31 years and gave up within 3 months of getting the volcano...........never considered smoking again and would buy another volcano even though they are deare now.................fucking bril mate


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> mine was only 230 when i got it over 3 1/2 years ago.........i was a heavy smoker, smoked for around 31 years and gave up within 3 months of getting the volcano...........never considered smoking again and would buy another volcano even though they are deare now.................fucking bril mate


Good enough for me, now just gotta find the best deals lol.


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Good enough for me, now just gotta find the best deals lol.


cant really knock it, was spending 250 a year on cheap tobacco so quids in....


----------



## mantiszn (May 18, 2011)

i was looking the other day and found this...

http://www.cannabisheaven.co.uk/vaporizers/volcano.html

its the classic one apparently..


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

I moved to rollups when the fags went silly money, i buy taylors tho for joints cant seem to kick the habbit, i like the vape idea def gonna get one i think.


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I moved to rollups when the fags went silly money, i buy taylors tho for joints cant seem to kick the habbit, i like the vape idea def gonna get one i think.


you will never run out of green again..............


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i was looking the other day and found this...
> 
> http://www.cannabisheaven.co.uk/vaporizers/volcano.html
> 
> its the classic one apparently..


That looks like a good price, ill have to do some investiagtion into the different models. Have to wait tho got shitload of beans to get first lol


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i was looking the other day and found this...
> 
> http://www.cannabisheaven.co.uk/vaporizers/volcano.html
> 
> its the classic one apparently..


reckon thats as good as it gets............


----------



## RobbieP (May 18, 2011)

Plants are looking good Del  Jimmy has some nice girls aswell 

need my current girls to finish so i can give this a blast.


----------



## mantiszn (May 18, 2011)

i been looking at the magic flight launch box too.. nice little vape hitter for on the move or if you don't fancy a whole bag.. got really good reviews..
eventually wanna have both volcano and flight box.

this one little shit i used to buy from used to vape his green then sell the vaped weed to people he didn't like.. lucky for him he didn't try that shit with me  ahh the joys of a dealerless life


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you will never run out of green again..............


hows that work then, a litttle go along way. The vape still get you mashed tho i take it, no difference in effect just the way its consumed


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i been looking at the magic flight launch box too.. nice little vape hitter for on the move or if you don't fancy a whole bag.. got really good reviews..
> eventually wanna have both volcano and flight box.
> 
> this one little shit i used to buy from used to vape his green then sell the vaped weed to people he didn't like.. lucky for him he didn't try that shit with me  ahh the joys of a dealerless life


sounds about right, seen a few strokes pulled myself.....especially when times are hard.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i been looking at the magic flight launch box too.. nice little vape hitter for on the move or if you don't fancy a whole bag.. got really good reviews..
> eventually wanna have both volcano and flight box.
> 
> this one little shit i used to buy from used to vape his green then sell the vaped weed to people he didn't like.. lucky for him he didn't try that shit with me  ahh the joys of a dealerless life


ill have to check that out mate, was thinking about something on the move or when im plotted up fishing might come in handy a little pocket one.


----------



## RobbieP (May 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i was looking the other day and found this...
> 
> http://www.cannabisheaven.co.uk/vaporizers/volcano.html
> 
> its the classic one apparently..


Id love one of those but at the minute cash is tight  im deffo gonna get one before the end of the year though .. i dont smoke fags at all apart from in spliffs so this will let me get rid of em altogethor , i have a cheap vap but its shit it burns ur weed and you end up with brown horrible burnt bud lol


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> hows that work then, a litttle go along way. The vape still get you mashed tho i take it, no difference in effect just the way its consumed


teah a little goes a long way and unlike a smoke when its gone its gone....with a volcano you vape it then save it for when there is none, if you do it right you can get 2-5 vapes depending how hi you set it........and how good a quality it is, oh and how big your bag is lol


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Id love one of those but at the minute cash is tight  im deffo gonna get one before the end of the year though .. i dont smoke fags at all apart from in spliffs so this will let me get rid of em altogethor , i have a cheap vap but its shit it burns ur weed and you end up with brown horrible burnt bud lol


you dont smoke fags just 40 spliffs a day ......


----------



## RobbieP (May 18, 2011)

Haha , i used to smoke fags but then the price was stupid , i cut down on my weed now aswell but thats just because my supplies are low haha . Im only smoking 3- 4 spliffs a day at minute and i only use half a fag a spliff so a 10 deck sees me the week ! rather have the volcano though


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> teah a little goes a long way and unlike a smoke when its gone its gone....with a volcano you vape it then save it for when there is none, if you do it right you can get 2-5 vapes depending how hi you set it........and how good a quality it is, oh and how big your bag is lol


They do sound like a good bit of kit and they last well, i bet yours has had some use over the last 3 years or so. Give up the fags and get a volcano, the wife will be happy lol.


----------



## RobbieP (May 18, 2011)

Hi jimmy how long did those rocklock bitches take to finish on 12/12 from seed ? im guessing the average from seed is about 10 weeks ??


----------



## k3nz1387 (May 18, 2011)

im lookin into buying the volcano aswel. i dnt smoke just use tobacco for spliffs so when i get 1 i can cut out the tobacco aswell. few of my mates vape there weed once and put it in a joint for later.


----------



## mantiszn (May 18, 2011)

https://www.marketplace-brighton.co.uk/magic_flight_launch_box_vaporizer

new version with led - only complaint i've seen is it burns through batteries - but a few AA rechargeables and its sorted



jimmygreenfingers said:


> ill have to check that out mate, was thinking about something on the move or when im plotted up fishing might come in handy a little pocket one.


----------



## Spicy8305 (May 18, 2011)

Harvested one of my plants today "snowcap".... but it was deformed, stunted.... only about 12" tall @ about 12 weeks when her siblings are about 30"
not sure what happened but I'm really happy about the little bit I got from my retarded plant.
She was under cfls for the most part but I had her under my 1000watt for the past month trying to put some bulk on her. 
I needed to make room so I decided to chop her down with the hairs @ roughly 50% amber.
no scale, but I'll pick one up on the weekend and get a dry weight when it's dry.

still really new to growing so I couldn't really even give an estimate .... any guesses wet or dry?


----------



## Millsie (May 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> [URL]https://www.marketplace-brighton.co.uk/magic_flight_launch_box_vaporizer[/url]
> 
> new version with led - only complaint i've seen is it burns through batteries - but a few AA rechargeables and its sorted


Flight box takes a bit to getting use to, more skill than anything else to get high off that thing. (My friend had one) 
Will get you high though and its portable as fuck and carries the benefits of a normal sized vape 'cept you may have 
to load it up twice as often depending on how high you want to get, does the job though. 
Batteries are alllright you get two (well at least he did) the only problem is that this thing gets you pretty high so its a mission
to remember to put them back on the charge...

Best thing ever about vaps is that the majority of the time you can use the vaped weed for baking, love me some weed laced cake... Hahaha 
Plus less lung cancer is always cool...

Good little purchase if you can't afford a big vape or just want something on the move... I'm personally looking to buy the Da Buddha, fucking expensive though!


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

well i think i might reveg these 2......what you think?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> well i think i might reveg these 2......what you think?


cant hurt cant it


----------



## supersillybilly (May 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> well i think i might reveg these 2......what you think?


It can take its time del. U would actually need to veg. ie 18hrs light. lol


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

yeah i think i might.......done it a few times, went ok..............was flowering them again after 4 weeks


----------



## supersillybilly (May 19, 2011)

Fucking go for it man. The harvest looked good del boy. I envy u


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 19, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Hi jimmy how long did those rocklock bitches take to finish on 12/12 from seed ? im guessing the average from seed is about 10 weeks ??


These went 11 weeks before i chopped, but really could ave gone another week but i was outta bud so 11 it was lol.


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Fucking go for it man. The harvest looked good del boy. I envy u


im going to envy you soon mate...........no not penis envy...dont start


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 19, 2011)

Spicy8305 said:


> Harvested one of my plants today "snowcap".... but it was deformed, stunted.... only about 12" tall @ about 12 weeks when her siblings are about 30"
> not sure what happened but I'm really happy about the little bit I got from my retarded plant.
> She was under cfls for the most part but I had her under my 1000watt for the past month trying to put some bulk on her.
> I needed to make room so I decided to chop her down with the hairs @ roughly 50% amber.
> ...


Man, im shit when it comes to guessing weight ill say half ozish


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

Spicy8305 said:


> Harvested one of my plants today "snowcap".... but it was deformed, stunted.... only about 12" tall @ about 12 weeks when her siblings are about 30"
> not sure what happened but I'm really happy about the little bit I got from my retarded plant.
> She was under cfls for the most part but I had her under my 1000watt for the past month trying to put some bulk on her.
> I needed to make room so I decided to chop her down with the hairs @ roughly 50% amber.
> ...


how big is the lighter, hard to judge.......enough to get you well fucked but not as much as you had hoped for is my best guess................


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 19, 2011)

Never done a reveg, i know you already have the root structure so your off to a good start but how long to veg 3/4 weeks then flip?, in theory should pull more weight than the first then as its got roots and had a veg period. Anyone done a reveg?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 19, 2011)

Hi lads........Don and las reveg all the time ask them!


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Never done a reveg, i know you already have the root structure so your off to a good start but how long to veg 3/4 weeks then flip?, in theory should pull more weight than the first then as its got roots and had a veg period. Anyone done a reveg?


my last reveg was ready to flower in 4 weeks mate, never done 1 under a good hps though.........................or i could use 1 as mother


----------



## red662 (May 19, 2011)

i didnt even know u could just put them into 12 12, im 3 weeks into 18/6 would i cause ant probs if i changed now 2 12 12 r would that just start the flowering stage n stun the growth, been doin this a while but i really like this 12 12 idea electricity privecy list goes on lol


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

red662 said:


> i didnt even know u could just put them into 12 12, im 3 weeks into 18/6 would i cause ant probs if i changed now 2 12 12 r would that just start the flowering stage n stun the growth, been doin this a while but i really like this 12 12 idea electricity privecy list goes on lol


what light you running?


----------



## red662 (May 19, 2011)

600 wott dual spec, running in a cool tube


----------



## red662 (May 19, 2011)

*well last time out i used 25 ltr pots idea being bigger pots more room for the plant. didnt actually work that way, so this tim iv gone bak to 10 ltr pots at this stage i have them in bio bizz soil, and just started last night,(3 weeks in) a small feed, with some bio heaven 1ml bio grow 1 ml top max all per ltr. im gonna transfer out of the smaller pots in a week r when ever i see the tell tale sigm=ns they need replanting. i will slowly nearly weekly r two weekly up this and add some bio grow as the weeks go by. i havent had a prob with this feed type yet and its not the first time. last time i used hammerhead pk 9.0 instead of top max which i should have used as i wanted to stick to the all bio feed n soil. i did notice a differance when usin the pk 9.0 production wasnt what it should have been. btw 600 dual spec cool tube light intake fan, oscilating fan and a healthy supply of fresh air. *


----------



## red662 (May 19, 2011)

sorry wasnt ment to put at least half that on this post n cnt be ar*ed deleting it all sorry man..woman lol


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

red662 said:


> 600 wott dual spec, running in a cool tube


yeah you can do 12-12 from seed easy, my biggest lght is a 600 and i pull 2-3 dry per plant.................coco is the way to go though mate


----------



## red662 (May 19, 2011)

so even now i can change to the 12 12, 3 week in from seed? they where all fem seed would it not shock it turn then into little balls lol just i dont know if you could let me know it would be great,.


----------



## red662 (May 19, 2011)

coco soil?


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

red662 said:


> so even now i can change to the 12 12, 3 week in from seed? they where all fem seed would it not shock it turn then into little balls lol just i dont know if you could let me know it would be great,.


i doubt that will make them herm..............coco is the husk of a coconut


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> or i could use 1 as mother[/QUOTE
> 
> yeah yr right never thought of that, if the girls a goodun clone the bitch. Show us picks as you go then del wouldnt mind seeing a reveg


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> del66666 said:
> 
> 
> > or i could use 1 as mother[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

i forgot , jimmy if you want to see a few pics of a reveg bb.........take a peek in my betty boop album


----------



## Spicy8305 (May 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> how big is the lighter, hard to judge.......enough to get you well fucked but not as much as you had hoped for is my best guess................


The Lighter is just a regular BIC , her sisters are about 3 times the size and they're almost ready.... I give them about 5 more [email protected] the rate they've been going. I'll be picking up a scale soon so I will def have a wet and dry weight for the next batch. I've got 4 going 12/12 and I just planted 6 more seeds.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i forgot , jimmy if you want to see a few pics of a reveg bb.........take a peek in my betty boop album


Nice one will ave a butchers, cheers mate


----------



## coreywebster (May 19, 2011)

Del excellent grows and brilliant to follow.

Im doing my first CFL micro grow in coco do you think it is feasible that growing from clones in a 2.5x2.5x2.5ft box under 500watts of cfls (12bulbs) i would be able to pull off two oz per plant? and how many do you think i can grow in that space?

Any thoughts would be awsum


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

Spicy8305 said:


> The Lighter is just a regular BIC , her sisters are about 3 times the size and they're almost ready.... I give them about 5 more [email protected] the rate they've been going. I'll be picking up a scale soon so I will def have a wet and dry weight for the next batch. I've got 4 going 12/12 and I just planted 6 more seeds.


quality over quantity i say..........give us a smoke report.


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

coreywebster said:


> Del excellent grows and brilliant to follow.
> 
> Im doing my first CFL micro grow in coco do you think it is feasible that growing from clones in a 2.5x2.5x2.5ft box under 500watts of cfls (12bulbs) i would be able to pull off two oz per plant? and how many do you think i can grow in that space?
> 
> Any thoughts would be awsum


thanks mate and welcome.....2 1/2 feet tall? wow that is a small space.........2 oz wet or dry ? you mean wet yeah?


----------



## mantiszn (May 19, 2011)




----------



## mantiszn (May 19, 2011)

del.. do these price's look any good?

http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Grow-room-Products-20/-In-Line-Fans-Fan-Filter-Deals-108/RUCK-Fan-Rhino-Pro-Filter-Packages-1241.asp

they do the ruck fan rhino filter combos seems like a full kit by the looks of it..


----------



## RobbieP (May 19, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> del.. do these price's look any good?
> 
> http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Grow-room-Products-20/-In-Line-Fans-Fan-Filter-Deals-108/RUCK-Fan-Rhino-Pro-Filter-Packages-1241.asp
> 
> they do the ruck fan rhino filter combos seems like a full kit by the looks of it..


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/EXTRACTOR-FAN-KIT-USE-GROW-TENT-ANY-SIZE-/250582211963?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3a57dd1d7b

I got mine from here mate , brilliant price , they do a few diff kits and sizes from 4inch to 6inch


----------



## mantiszn (May 19, 2011)

thought that was a bit steep...

damn that link is cheap - let me know once yours arrives and if its all good and i'll order! always bit cautious of egay..

**edit wait a sec that's not ruck and rhino issit?



RobbieP said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/EXTRACTOR-FAN-KIT-USE-GROW-TENT-ANY-SIZE-/250582211963?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3a57dd1d7b
> 
> I got mine from here mate , brilliant price , they do a few diff kits and sizes from 4inch to 6inch


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> thought that was a bit steep...
> 
> damn that link is cheap - let me know once yours arrives and if its all good and i'll order! always bit cautious of egay..
> 
> **edit wait a sec that's not ruck and rhino issit?


i got 1 of those off ebay when i first started.....................no mate its certainly not a ruck and rhino, ok for enviro though, dont make much noise.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i got 1 of those off ebay when i first started.....................no mate its certainly not a ruck and rhino, ok for enviro though, dont make much noise.


Thats the 1 im usin at the min lol............works good in my space!


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thats the 1 im usin at the min lol............works good in my space!


sozl mate not trying to knock it but rucks move a lot more air and economy filters restrict the flow of air, just trying to point out you get what you pay for, thats why i dont need a hood for my lights


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> sozl mate not trying to knock it but rucks move a lot more air and economy filters restrict the flow of air, just trying to point out you get what you pay for, thats why i dont need a hood for my lights


Lol...... i no mate like you said you had 1 when you 1st started up like i just have so will do me for now, will upgrade in the future defo, im after a new 6" fan for my hood also at the min ive got a old 4" ruck i got off a job so i have to use them step down thingys cos the hoods got 6" holes


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Lol...... i no mate like you said you had 1 when you 1st started up like i just have so will do me for now, will upgrade in the future defo, im after a new 6" fan for my hood also at the min ive got a old 4" ruck i got off a job so i have to use them step down thingys cos the hoods got 6" holes


mate i was still using that fan 6 weeks ago after 4 ish years of on 24 hours a day, now i might use it for drying my bud...value for sure, replaced it with a 4 inch hi power ruck....got 3 rucks now........2 x 4 inch and a low power 5 inch................by the wayi dont work for them.


----------



## coreywebster (May 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> thanks mate and welcome.....2 1/2 feet tall? wow that is a small space.........2 oz wet or dry ? you mean wet yeah?


Hey Del, 
Actually i did mean dry. I thought you were pulling 2-3 oz per plant off your 12-12 from seed grows dry or have i missundertood?
you can see the pic of my grow chamber if you check out my other posts. I was planning on scrogging 4? cuttings. I know its not a big area but it seems plenty big enough compared to some of the micro grows on here grown in pc cases and such. i was hoping to get them to bout 18inch then flower em.
Sorry waffling on, bit stoned.. so guess im asking, do you think im aiming way high thinking i could get 2 oz dry per cutting? Im seeing people getting 0.5-2g/per watt dry on small sgrogs so i thought it would be achievable.

Your experience would be most appreciated!
Also do you think using wicks to feed them in coco is a good enough way to feed them?


----------



## Jingle (May 19, 2011)

Ok so i have a barneys blue cheese which i popped last week and was going to veg it but after reading this thread for the past few days i am deffo going 12/12 with it. Its been above soil 3 days and its been on 12/12 because its in with a big buddah blue cheese about 5 weeks flowering and a barneys Amnesia Lemon about 6 weeks. was going to wait till they were finished but what the hell. Has anyone done a barneys blue cheese 12/12. I will post pics tomorrow


----------



## RobbieP (May 19, 2011)

lol no its deffo not a ruck but he has others if you click browse shop or sumit and i think theres a ruck kit he does . I already have mine mate i got it a few month back , i use it with my cooltube and it works a charm


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 19, 2011)

Jingle said:


> Ok so i have a barneys blue cheese which i popped last week and was going to veg it but after reading this thread for the past few days i am deffo going 12/12 with it. Its been above soil 3 days and its been on 12/12 because its in with a big buddah blue cheese about 5 weeks flowering and a barneys Amnesia Lemon about 6 weeks. was going to wait till they were finished but what the hell. Has anyone done a barneys blue cheese 12/12. I will post pics tomorrow


Havent seen any blue cheese on this thread mate, interested to see how she goes 12/12


----------



## RobbieP (May 19, 2011)

coreywebster said:


> Hey Del,
> Actually i did mean dry. I thought you were pulling 2-3 oz per plant off your 12-12 from seed grows dry or have i missundertood?
> you can see the pic of my grow chamber if you check out my other posts. I was planning on scrogging 4? cuttings. I know its not a big area but it seems plenty big enough compared to some of the micro grows on here grown in pc cases and such. i was hoping to get them to bout 18inch then flower em.
> Sorry waffling on, bit stoned.. so guess im asking, do you think im aiming way high thinking i could get 2 oz dry per cutting? Im seeing people getting 0.5-2g/per watt dry on small sgrogs so i thought it would be achievable.
> ...


if your height is only 2.5ft then your plants will have to be small , your pot will take up 6 or so inch then you need 4 -6 inch min space at top for lighting and air circulation , thats took your space down to about 15inch max growing area ....


----------



## coreywebster (May 19, 2011)

Jingle said:


> Ok so i have a barneys blue cheese which i popped last week and was going to veg it but after reading this thread for the past few days i am deffo going 12/12 with it. Its been above soil 3 days and its been on 12/12 because its in with a big buddah blue cheese about 5 weeks flowering and a barneys Amnesia Lemon about 6 weeks. was going to wait till they were finished but what the hell. Has anyone done a barneys blue cheese 12/12. I will post pics tomorrow


Im growing the big buddha blue cheese too, its just broke ground. How is your blue cheese looking? How long did you veg for?


----------



## RobbieP (May 19, 2011)

Actually ive just seen your cab and its bigger than i thought , id say you could get a decent plant in there , not sure if you would pull 2oz though with just the cfls though, how the fan and filter setup going to work ? Dell gets big yeilds on his plants but he is the master imo of 12/12 and theres not many pullin as much as he does without the right experiance and knowledge and also dell doesnt use cfls to flower.


----------



## Jingle (May 19, 2011)

coreywebster said:


> Im growing the big buddha blue cheese too, its just broke ground. How is your blue cheese looking? How long did you veg for?


Vegged it for 5 weeks and severly LSTd, i think i might have actually stressed it...lol..I think its stunnted a bit....Smells unreal though, that mixed with the amnesia...yum


----------



## richard rahl (May 19, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> lol, i had them in a jiffy thing in a dark cabinet and they didnt pop when i was expectin them to, and i forgot to check the next day and when i checked the next, they were like 6 inches tall and the lil leaves was all shriveled up. i tried to save em by burying them deeper, but they didnt make it. the ss og is hangin by a thread, but i dont think she gonna make it, and the ej is shriveled and gone


good news!! lol, the super sour og that was barely hangin is gonna make it. i put it in my wifes flower bed, lol, and it was hangin on, and now it finaly grew two more sets of leaves! you guys think i could transplant and bring back inside for 12-12( wife wants it out of flowers, lol)?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 19, 2011)

PK and the PK mix's...


----------



## coreywebster (May 20, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Actually ive just seen your cab and its bigger than i thought , id say you could get a decent plant in there , not sure if you would pull 2oz though with just the cfls though, how the fan and filter setup going to work ? Dell gets big yeilds on his plants but he is the master imo of 12/12 and theres not many pullin as much as he does without the right experiance and knowledge and also dell doesnt use cfls to flower.


Hey RobbieP, cheers for the input, yeah im kinda guessing my cab size and i wasnt really including some area at the top for lights nor was i including the space used by the pots. My bad!
I thought Del used cfls for flower, must of been confusing his posts with some of the others ive read this last few weeks, to be fair ive read too many grow diarys for my brain to take in.
I know Dels got a hell of a record when it comes to his yields, not expecting the same results myself. To be honest when i first started researching i was intending on just pulling half an oz total, just ive read so many possitive and amazing results from all parts of this forum. Even guys using LEDs pulling large amounts so i think ive maybe let my optimism get the better of me.
The filter system is currently my homemade scrubber, design from here, or as near to as i could get it, it seems to be working as far as extraction, guess il have to wait and see if works for the smell. I will take some more photos soon when i get my proper bulbs in.
At the moe ive just got the two fem seedlings, was planning on taking cuttings from them, flowering the seedlings then having a supply of clones.

All in all this is just an experiment for me, never used any of these methods before so im just excited to see what can become of it.


----------



## del66666 (May 20, 2011)

coreywebster said:


> Hey Del,
> Actually i did mean dry. I thought you were pulling 2-3 oz per plant off your 12-12 from seed grows dry or have i missundertood?
> you can see the pic of my grow chamber if you check out my other posts. I was planning on scrogging 4? cuttings. I know its not a big area but it seems plenty big enough compared to some of the micro grows on here grown in pc cases and such. i was hoping to get them to bout 18inch then flower em.
> Sorry waffling on, bit stoned.. so guess im asking, do you think im aiming way high thinking i could get 2 oz dry per cutting? Im seeing people getting 0.5-2g/per watt dry on small sgrogs so i thought it would be achievable.
> ...


yes mate 2-3 dry is correct...............ok yes you can grow in that space with cfl but i doudt you will pull 2 dry per plant,,,,,,,however i think you should now go prove me wrong........thers a guy called stonesour who uses loads of cfls in a small cab 12-12, he may be able to give you more idea........not sure about the wick thing, def used for plants when you go away but not sure if is any good all time....guess its like drip feed. i reckon you will get 4-6 total...............this is based on the theory that i know nothing


----------



## del66666 (May 20, 2011)

Jingle said:


> Ok so i have a barneys blue cheese which i popped last week and was going to veg it but after reading this thread for the past few days i am deffo going 12/12 with it. Its been above soil 3 days and its been on 12/12 because its in with a big buddah blue cheese about 5 weeks flowering and a barneys Amnesia Lemon about 6 weeks. was going to wait till they were finished but what the hell. Has anyone done a barneys blue cheese 12/12. I will post pics tomorrow


im looking forward to seeing those girls.......................


----------



## del66666 (May 20, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> good news!! lol, the super sour og that was barely hangin is gonna make it. i put it in my wifes flower bed, lol, and it was hangin on, and now it finaly grew two more sets of leaves! you guys think i could transplant and bring back inside for 12-12( wife wants it out of flowers, lol)?


watch you dont bring in bugs mate........not sure id risk it.....it sounds like its being a twat anyway.......


----------



## del66666 (May 20, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> PK and the PK mix's...


looking very good there stinkbudd........ wont be long for those ladies to start getting hairy...............happy days


----------



## RobbieP (May 20, 2011)

Del when your seed 1st pops do you 12/12 it under your cfl straight away or give it a day or so of light 1st ?


----------



## RobbieP (May 20, 2011)

Also , i think im going to do 8 plants perpetual (however you spell it) 12/12 from seed once all my other strains have finished , ive got a pure power plant with about 3-4 week left a ak48 with about 4 week left , Velvetbud that seems to be doing nothing and a barneys blue cheese that i flipped on monday so at least 9 - 10 weeks left on that . Im thinking a should start 2 seeds now so there ready from monday and stick them under my 125w cfl on 12/12 for a week or 2 then repot and stick under the HPS and every 2 week do another 2 seeds and follow the same process until i have 8 continueous .. hopefully then i will eventually be able to crop at least once a fortnight 1 or 2 plants ... this sound about right or am i wrong in my thinking??


----------



## del66666 (May 20, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Del when your seed 1st pops do you 12/12 it under your cfl straight away or give it a day or so of light 1st ?


12-12 from the very start mate....


----------



## del66666 (May 20, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Also , i think im going to do 8 plants perpetual (however you spell it) 12/12 from seed once all my other strains have finished , ive got a pure power plant with about 3-4 week left a ak48 with about 4 week left , Velvetbud that seems to be doing nothing and a barneys blue cheese that i flipped on monday so at least 9 - 10 weeks left on that . Im thinking a should start 2 seeds now so there ready from monday and stick them under my 125w cfl on 12/12 for a week or 2 then repot and stick under the HPS and every 2 week do another 2 seeds and follow the same process until i have 8 continueous .. hopefully then i will eventually be able to crop at least once a fortnight 1 or 2 plants ... this sound about right or am i wrong in my thinking??


sounds like a plan to me mate...........much nicer having new things to crop every few weeks


----------



## del66666 (May 20, 2011)

well the 2 bbs that im regenerating are in the flower cab at night and in the window by day...........small cab will be free for them in a day or 2.......also goig to germ a few seeds tomorrow, not sure which yet though.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 20, 2011)

Just germed me last 5 brainstorm yesterday, gotta put order in today. Del if i recall you had a cheesecake on a 12/12 if so how that turn out?. Getting blue mystic and one other 10 batch from NL and been looking at that strain. Gonna make the rest up in single beans from picknmix.


----------



## ChroniCDooM (May 20, 2011)

What up del? Been researching your thread trying to compile a little list of strains that have worked 12/12 from seed. Strains that were posted on this thread proven to work 12/12 from seed. So far this is what I've come up with:
Good 12/12 Strains
BubbleBomb
Grapefruit
Northern lights
Blue Mystic
RockLock
Aurora Indica
Thc bomb
Ultra skunk
Amsterdam haze
Hash Bomb
White widow skunk
Orange bud
Swiss cheese?
The ultimate ?
Wondering if you know of any other strains proven to grow 12/12 from seed. Just trying to save a little time and find the strains that grow and produce the best under 12/12 from seed. I'm finishing up a grow and am gonna try 12/12 from seed. Gonna try LSD, Blue Mystic, and Northern Light Blue for the first three, LED style. Thanks and Happy Growing


----------



## drmarcusg (May 20, 2011)

View attachment 1609908View attachment 1609907View attachment 1609906View attachment 1609905

12-12 from seed...thanks dell!


----------



## del66666 (May 20, 2011)

drmarcusg said:


> View attachment 1609908View attachment 1609907View attachment 1609906View attachment 1609905
> 
> 12-12 from seed...thanks dell!


 all looking happy and healthy there mate, glad to see its asll going so well.............


----------



## drmarcusg (May 20, 2011)

yea man out of the 7 strains i got goin on 12-12 from seed...the blue hash and the kussage are just loving it...


----------



## del66666 (May 20, 2011)

drmarcusg said:


> yea man out of the 7 strains i got goin on 12-12 from seed...the blue hash and the kussage are just loving it...


always going to be a few that dont.......long as most do lol........hope you get some real fat buds....


----------



## jdizzle22 (May 20, 2011)

What would you guys say are the top 3 strains for 12/12 from seed? Are there any good ones from Nirvana?*


----------



## RobbieP (May 20, 2011)

ChroniCDooM said:


> What up del? Been researching your thread trying to compile a little list of strains that have worked 12/12 from seed. Strains that were posted on this thread proven to work 12/12 from seed. So far this is what I've come up with:
> Good 12/12 Strains
> BubbleBomb
> Grapefruit
> ...



This is a great list mate andsomething iwill find very usefull , i know jimmy , billy a few others and myself are all trying our hands at 12/12 thanks to del so hopefully togethor we can get a good acurate list compiled


----------



## del66666 (May 20, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Just germed me last 5 brainstorm yesterday, gotta put order in today. Del if i recall you had a cheesecake on a 12/12 if so how that turn out?. Getting blue mystic and one other 10 batch from NL and been looking at that strain. Gonna make the rest up in single beans from picknmix.


how do you like those brainstorm, mine really spread.........cheesecake, no not me mate................blue mystic , yep could do with a few of them again...........


----------



## del66666 (May 20, 2011)

ChroniCDooM said:


> What up del? Been researching your thread trying to compile a little list of strains that have worked 12/12 from seed. Strains that were posted on this thread proven to work 12/12 from seed. So far this is what I've come up with:
> Good 12/12 Strains
> BubbleBomb
> Grapefruit
> ...


nice 1 mate........hmm nah think you got them all............not sure how the amsterdam haze is going to perform yet but its in progress so will know soon.....oh big bang is doing really well 12-12 from seed but ive fucked the el nino, my fault not the plsnts.


----------



## dieseeel (May 20, 2011)

Hy guys .. i have been reading about the 12/12 from seed for quite some time now ... just have a few question regarding the strains that i have ..

Are they good for 12/12 from seed ? 

20 seeds Red Dragon Femenized
30 seeds Acapulco Gold Femenized
20 seeds Lemon Skunk Femenized
10 seeds Skywalker Femenized
10 seeds Master Kush Femenized
10 seeds California Orange Femenized
10 seeds Jorges Diamond no1 Femenized
10 seeds Dutch Cheese Femenized

And also i want to put 20 plants 12/12 from seed for every 600w HPS . is that to mutch ?

thanks


----------



## ChroniCDooM (May 20, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> This is a great list mate andsomething iwill find very usefull , i know jimmy , billy a few others and myself are all trying our hands at 12/12 thanks to del so hopefully togethor we can get a good acurate list compiled


Yeah just trying to find good strains for my next order. I'll definitely order some off of the list and prob take a chance on an un proven strain or two.


----------



## ChroniCDooM (May 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> nice 1 mate........hmm nah think you got them all............not sure how the amsterdam haze is going to perform yet but its in progress so will know soon.....oh big bang is doing really well 12-12 from seed but ive fucked the el nino, my fault not the plsnts.


Thanks del. As you see I had to put that BubbleBomb of yours at the top of the list! Hmm if only I could order that! Lol.


----------



## Spicy8305 (May 20, 2011)

one of my 12/12 snowcaps
I think about 7 -8 days left

in organic soil/ coco mix under 1000 watt hps for about 40 days in a 1 gallon terracotta pot.
she stretched out a ton @ 32" now and has maybe 30 of these frosty little nugs on it.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> how do you like those brainstorm, mine really spread.........cheesecake, no not me mate................blue mystic , yep could do with a few of them again...........


Well, where the fuck did i see that cheesecake then lol, could ave sworn it was one a yours mate. Brainstorm are about 2 weeks old so they aint spread yet will post up some pics when theyve grown a bit. Ill pop over to NL now and get some beans ordered i think.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 20, 2011)

dieseeel said:


> Hy guys .. i have been reading about the 12/12 from seed for quite some time now ... just have a few question regarding the strains that i have ..
> 
> Are they good for 12/12 from seed ?
> 
> ...


Only one i know is lemon skunk thats a goodun. Mark out an area 5x5 on the floor and see how many pots you can fit in this space, 6.5ltr pots min and hope the strain you pick dont turn into a bush, if your doing a sog grow you want the plants to stay within there pots and not spread.


----------



## dieseeel (May 20, 2011)

I have a big area .. i want to set up 4 600w and 1 1000w all for 12/12 from seed i want to use 6.5ltr pots. Want to get 1gpw ...


----------



## dieseeel (May 20, 2011)

Also can anyone tell me what nutrient regimen the use for 12/12 from seed ? I would apreciate any info .. as i will do a big 12/12 from seed project and dont want to go wrong with it ...


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 20, 2011)

dieseeel said:


> I have a big area .. i want to set up 4 600w and 1 1000w all for 12/12 from seed i want to use 6.5ltr pots. Want to get 1gpw ...


Lot a light there, whats your extraction set up, 5x5 is about the biggest a 600w will cover effectively and 6x6 for a 1000w i think dunno for sure dont use them. Its alot of work man, you going for soil or something else, 1gpw is achievable as long as your setup is good as well as your knowledge, you could have up to 70/80 odd plants in there so you got help or you doing this on your own.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 20, 2011)

dieseeel said:


> Also can anyone tell me what nutrient regimen the use for 12/12 from seed ? I would apreciate any info .. as i will do a big 12/12 from seed project and dont want to go wrong with it ...


what you growing in, i use coco and know nowt about dirt.


----------



## RobbieP (May 20, 2011)

Right well it took a while but i finally decided , 1st seeds to try at 12/12 .... Pyramid seeds Osiris and Dutch Passions Oasis .
Will stick them into germ tomoz morning !


----------



## del66666 (May 21, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Right well it took a while but i finally decided , 1st seeds to try at 12/12 .... Pyramid seeds Osiris and Dutch Passions Oasis .
> Will stick them into germ tomoz morning !


decisions and stoner dont really go together lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 21, 2011)

Fuck it, didnt use NL for me beans used other seedbank and went for singles, 26 strains plus a 10 pack of AK48 for a little sog grow. Best get me some nutes ordered today as well or me girls are gonna go hungry.


----------



## mive (May 21, 2011)

thanks to the inspiration of this thread im decided to put my red horse seeds (5 weeks veg but very very small plants) into 12/12 as well. might as well see what will happen. gonna give them some good nuts and hope for the best


----------



## del66666 (May 21, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Fuck it, didnt use NL for me beans used other seedbank and went for singles, 26 strains plus a 10 pack of AK48 for a little sog grow. Best get me some nutes ordered today as well or me girls are gonna go hungry.


wow mate 26 strains ....rock on.......


----------



## del66666 (May 21, 2011)

mive said:


> thanks to the inspiration of this thread im decided to put my red horse seeds (5 weeks veg but very very small plants) into 12/12 as well. might as well see what will happen. gonna give them some good nuts and hope for the best


dont give em nuts mate lol.....go for it.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> wow mate 26 strains ....rock on.......


It was a tough one lol, go with 4 ten packs from NL or singles worked out around the same in £, thought the singles would be a better idea. Might need a tent tho as a temporary grow space, gonna end up with too many on the go and nowhere for them if im not careful.


----------



## kevin murphy (May 21, 2011)

looks nice that lad sink em all hahaha sounds like my grow lol..go for it dieseeelll


jimmygreenfingers said:


> Only one i know is lemon skunk thats a goodun. Mark out an area 5x5 on the floor and see how many pots you can fit in this space, 6.5ltr pots min and hope the strain you pick dont turn into a bush, if your doing a sog grow you want the plants to stay within there pots and not spread.


----------



## del66666 (May 21, 2011)

my poor beaten up el nino..............


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> my poor beaten up el nino..............


Yeah, she looks like shes been slapped about a bit lol, hows thos airpots working out for ya


----------



## del66666 (May 21, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah, she looks like shes been slapped about a bit lol, hows thos airpots working out for ya


ok i reckon if you wre going to veg a while and dont mind tall plants and extra watering, think i prefer my old ones, maybe if i could get some wider shorter 1s or diy them.


----------



## del66666 (May 21, 2011)

industrial plant
swiss cheese
rocklock
ultra skunk.....................are now in germ........the 2 reveg bbs will be under enviro from tomorrow.......


----------



## jdizzle22 (May 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ok i reckon if you wre going to veg a while and dont mind tall plants and extra watering, think i prefer my old ones, maybe if i could get some wider shorter 1s or diy them.


Yeah I have 4 Ice from Nirvana in .8 gallon air pots in a mix of Fox Farm Soils under a 395w LED and I definitely have to water them once each day, I usually give each 16-32oz (1 to 2 red party cups) depending on how big the plant is and how heavy they still feel from the day before. I think its worth the air pruning (although someone with a lot of plants might not want the extra work), I've seen a couple little comparison grows and peoples air pot plants almost always look more impressive than those in regular pots (those that didn't usually didn't have enough time to fill the pot with roots). Airpots can be more messy and the plant will probably want water more often, but your plants should do better in an air pot than a normal pot without any air pruning. They're thirsty because they have more roots to feed and the soil airs out a bit more than regular pots.


----------



## richard rahl (May 21, 2011)

both my lsd's are popped! one popped and i was startin to worry bout the other one, but lo and behold, it popped a couple days later and gave me a suprise.....anyone tell me bout this?

also some pics of the tiny budsites my scraggly white dwarf(the one i moved out of my box to go 12-12) is developin.


----------



## jdizzle22 (May 21, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> both my lsd's are popped! one popped and i was startin to worry bout the other one, but lo and behold, it popped a couple days later and gave me a suprise.....anyone tell me bout this?
> 
> also some pics of the tiny budsites my scraggly white dwarf(the one i moved out of my box to go 12-12) is developin.
> 
> View attachment 1611040View attachment 1611041View attachment 1611042View attachment 1611043View attachment 1611044View attachment 1611049View attachment 1611055View attachment 1611060


its possible you have twins, I see it every couple months. Most likely though it was another seed. It happened to me once until I realized that I had forgotten about a seed I thought wouldn't pop but then it did after I added another seed. You could try and figure out if you have twins or not with a pair of tweezers and very carefully chipping away at the soil. I was fairly rough when I seperated and transplanted mine (they must have only been popped for a couple days) and they still lived.

Hey who here has done 16oz red party cup 12/12 from seed grows? What sort of yields and plant size came out that? I'm starting to look more and more into 12/12 from seed SOG to make anti cancer oil as it will be a harvested grow in the time it takes to veg 4 plants and then wait another 2-3 months for flower. Thanks for the list of successful 12/12 strains, which would you guys say did best?


----------



## richard rahl (May 21, 2011)

twins huh.........would it be fine to leave them be together? im sure only one seed. had 5-2=3 so must be twins!
edit: im doing my first party cups atm, so cant offer any experience, but check out the party cup competition threads. alot of guys on there have grow journals and such with theirs


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 21, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> both my lsd's are popped! one popped and i was startin to worry bout the other one, but lo and behold, it popped a couple days later and gave me a suprise.....anyone tell me bout this?
> 
> also some pics of the tiny budsites my scraggly white dwarf(the one i moved out of my box to go 12-12) is developin.
> 
> View attachment 1611040View attachment 1611041View attachment 1611042View attachment 1611043View attachment 1611044View attachment 1611049View attachment 1611055View attachment 1611060


Not uncommon mate for twins ive never had one tho lol, one normally grows better than the other and most people pull the slow grower, be cool to see what one turns into left alone.


----------



## richard rahl (May 21, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Not uncommon mate for twins ive never had one tho lol, one normally grows better than the other and most people pull the slow grower, be cool to see what one turns into left alone.


think we will find out. just cant c seperatin the twins lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ok i reckon if you wre going to veg a while and dont mind tall plants and extra watering, think i prefer my old ones, maybe if i could get some wider shorter 1s or diy them.


So for 12/12 not really ideal then, got any BB in airpots for a comparison?


----------



## jdizzle22 (May 21, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> So for 12/12 not really ideal then, got any BB in airpots for a comparison?


I would think the .8 gallon air pots to be a perfect size for 12/12 from seed plants. I had transplanted my seedlings into a super soil in airpots that size after 5 days from pop and I didn't see any sign of yellowing from lack of nutes for about 7-8 weeks! So I think you could definitely fit a 7-10 week strain in a good super soil in 12/12 .8 gallon air pot with nothing but water. I'm sure how tall they would get would be based on how quickly the strains can grow new lateral roots and root hairs to take advantage from the air pruning. Each grow I've used them I've thought of how good they would be for an auto flower (which takes as long to grow as 12/12 from seed often times). I'll definitely try it next grow to prove it to you guys with my free seeds from attitude (but probably wont' even start for 3 months gotta veg this round some more). Since they don't grow as quickly in size as 18/6 veg plants I don't think you would need to start watering them ever 1-2 days for the first month at least?


----------



## richard rahl (May 23, 2011)

man my grapefruit krush died on me. idk what happened. i only had 1 string on her since she wasnt growing as fast as the quasar, and she got a lil taller so i tied her down another time, and next day she was super droopy, and next day she was bout done. she on same light/water/nutes as my quasar so idk whats up?? surely me tyin her down didnt f her up?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 23, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> man my grapefruit krush died on me. idk what happened. i only had 1 string on her since she wasnt growing as fast as the quasar, and she got a lil taller so i tied her down another time, and next day she was super droopy, and next day she was bout done. she on same light/water/nutes as my quasar so idk whats up?? surely me tyin her down didnt f her up?


sounds like you may have tied her down a bit too hard an broken the roots, only a guess tho


----------



## del66666 (May 23, 2011)

small cab with 2 bbs regenerating....maybe......and bubblebomb.....big bang.....white widow.....


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

Ah so the reveg begins


----------



## del66666 (May 23, 2011)

waste not want not.........i think.


----------



## RobbieP (May 23, 2011)

well the Osiris and Oasis have both cracked , planted both into 6 cm pots with coca and a small layer of clay pebbles at the bottom. Not used coca before only soil so lets see how it goes !


----------



## del66666 (May 24, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> well the Osiris and Oasis have both cracked , planted both into 6 cm pots with coca and a small layer of clay pebbles at the bottom. Not used coca before only soil so lets see how it goes !


what veg nutes was it you got mate?


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

Morning Del boy, hows u m8. Hope you had a good weekend. Whens the next hatchet night


----------



## del66666 (May 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning Del boy, hows u m8. Hope you had a good weekend. Whens the next hatchet night


hello mate..yeah weekend wqas less taxing than yours thats for sure....i think all 11 that i have left should be ready in 4 weeks ish...already germing more for 12-12 then im breeding, cloning and crossing the bubblebomb....going to concentrate on the bb for 12 months....might back cross with another bubblegum.you over your heavy weekend mate? whens your chop chop, not long i guess.


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

Felling alot better today than yesterday. 5 weeks or so to the chop or mibby less. Yeah I think your bubblebomb is perfect for the 12/12. Specially when you get about 3oz per plant. Do u sell some Del or do you just blast your brains out. lol


----------



## del66666 (May 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Felling alot better today than yesterday. 5 weeks or so to the chop or mibby less. Yeah I think your bubblebomb is perfect for the 12/12. Specially when you get about 3oz per plant. Do u sell some Del or do you just blast your brains out. lol



lol i dont think i could smoke it all if i tried mate......was a full time job for 10 years


----------



## bamslayer (May 24, 2011)

del thats those pics at the start of your thread are easily in my top 5 ever dude


----------



## del66666 (May 24, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> del thats those pics at the start of your thread are easily in my top 5 ever dude


 
thanks mate, glad you like them, was my first time using coco, now i love it.......


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> lol i dont think i could smoke it all if i tried mate......was a full time job for 10 years


bet you have tried tho. lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> what veg nutes was it you got mate?


Im not using any nutes on them yet as they havnt broke through. i have bought vitalink Coco Coir Growth and vitalink Coco Coir Bloom and ive got some PK13-14 and Canna Boost also got some super thrive that im gonna use for the 1st week of there lives  is there anything else i need to know? i need to find my bleeding PH pen as i know that PH plays abig part of coco growing and its 7.6 straight out the tap here !!!


----------



## del66666 (May 24, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Im not using any nutes on them yet as they havnt broke through. i have bought vitalink Coco Coir Growth and vitalink Coco Coir Bloom and ive got some PK13-14 and Canna Boost also got some super thrive that im gonna use for the 1st week of there lives  is there anything else i need to know? i need to find my bleeding PH pen as i know that PH plays abig part of coco growing and its 7.6 straight out the tap here !!!


yeah waters about the same here mate..........yes you need to get the ph right mate.............just wondered what nutes you had cause everybody sayin no nutes for first week or 2 but i use low dose hesi from the very start..........sounds like you have all you need mate...oh except of course that bloody ph pen.....


----------



## del66666 (May 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> bet you have tried tho. lol


i certainly tried when we were getting the stuff from holland brought in....happy days


----------



## del66666 (May 24, 2011)

amsterdam haze in a small pot...............


----------



## k3nz1387 (May 24, 2011)

hey guys havin problems with my northern lights. think iv got a sativa pheno as the plants about 4 foot including pot and its not producing buds yet just pistils. im sure its not a light leak coz my other 5 plants are budding nicely. are northern lights known for getting really big in flower??? or do u think the plant has done a flower stretch twice coz my light was left on for 48 hours coz my timer blew?


----------



## del66666 (May 24, 2011)

k3nz1387 said:


> hey guys havin problems with my northern lights. think iv got a sativa pheno as the plants about 4 foot including pot and its not producing buds yet just pistils. im sure its not a light leak coz my other 5 plants are budding nicely. are northern lights known for getting really big in flower??? or do u think the plant has done a flower stretch twice coz my light was left on for 48 hours coz my timer blew?


mine were much shorter mate, can you not tie the top over.............or maybe to late?


----------



## k3nz1387 (May 24, 2011)

i left her for 2 days and when i checked she was taller than the reflector. i have tied her over but the side branching is growing tall now. should i tie the side branching over aswell?


----------



## richard rahl (May 24, 2011)

man my quasar is startin to look ugly too. tried to do a flush incase i got nutes too strong, but a couple days and it is still slowly declining. rackin my brains at what it could be. my box runs a lil bit hot but it been the same threw the whole grow, pretty sure i over nuted a time or two cuz the dirt feed for 6mo, so i took a few lights out to reduce heat, i replanted her from party cup to 6" pot, but the roots were barely out of the jiffy cube, i untied her, and gonna give her just water for a while and see if she gets back right. might move her outside and see what happens cuz my outsides doing pretty good.


----------



## KawiZZR (May 24, 2011)

Tie her down as much as you feel comfortable doing, just try not to break any of the branches. If you bend slowly over a few days it seems a bit easier.

What is your humidity at and how often you watering her? Any signs of pests?


----------



## sambo020482 (May 24, 2011)

them bubblebombs are vigorous buggers germed in 24hrs, tap root out n potted up within 48hrs! only done 6 to start.


----------



## k3nz1387 (May 24, 2011)

im gonna tie her down a bit each day and see how it goes. i just wish she would stop stretching. humidity is between 40 and 60% and shes in an autopot with an airdome so she gets fed from the bottom whenever she wants it.


----------



## KawiZZR (May 24, 2011)

Good luck man, and that all seems good so not sure what could be causing it. Was trying to think of anything that could have stressed her to stretch that much. Hope it goes well and let us know what happens.


----------



## k3nz1387 (May 24, 2011)

yea il keep you updated. the only thing i could think of is that it stretched as it should when it starts flowering but when the timer went bad and gave it 48 to 72 hours constant light maybe it went back to veg so when i switched bk to 12/12 its doing a second flowering stretch but im not sure if cannabis reacts this way. just have to wait and see i suppose. will post a pic later


----------



## jeezygrow2 (May 24, 2011)

do you get a good yeild doing 12 12 from seed do it effect your yeild an how long do it take to yeild doin 12 12


----------



## sambo020482 (May 24, 2011)

jeezygrow2 said:


> do you get a good yeild doing 12 12 from seed do it effect your yeild an how long do it take to yeild doin 12 12


reading some of the thread is allways a good help lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> man my quasar is startin to look ugly too. tried to do a flush incase i got nutes too strong, but a couple days and it is still slowly declining. rackin my brains at what it could be. my box runs a lil bit hot but it been the same threw the whole grow, pretty sure i over nuted a time or two cuz the dirt feed for 6mo, so i took a few lights out to reduce heat, i replanted her from party cup to 6" pot, but the roots were barely out of the jiffy cube, i untied her, and gonna give her just water for a while and see if she gets back right. might move her outside and see what happens cuz my outsides doing pretty good.



Whats your PH mate and do you have any superthrive ??


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah waters about the same here mate..........yes you need to get the ph right mate.............just wondered what nutes you had cause everybody sayin no nutes for first week or 2 but i use low dose hesi from the very start..........sounds like you have all you need mate...oh except of course that bloody ph pen.....


Im going to be using nutes as soon as they break , 1/4 the stated amount just like you have advised matey ... ive seen your results so im doing as you do lol ! emptied 3 cupboards , under the bed and the spare room STILL NO PH PEN lol , even though i did find abit of bubble hash id forgot about lol


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2011)

jeezygrow2 said:


> do you get a good yeild doing 12 12 from seed do it effect your yeild an how long do it take to yeild doin 12 12


The amount of ppl asking this lately is a joke ... READ THE THREAD


----------



## k3nz1387 (May 24, 2011)

heres some pics of the northern lights and the buds growin on the haze and grapefruit. does anyone know why the northern lights isn't growing buds yet just hairs?


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2011)

you hundred percent thats a northern lights ? looks very sativa like .. wheres it from mate cutting or seed ?


----------



## k3nz1387 (May 24, 2011)

yea pretty sure iv had her labeled from the start. shes from seed from female seeds.


----------



## k3nz1387 (May 24, 2011)

do you guys think it could be grapefruit from female seeds as its 75% c'99 x 25% strong fruity sativa? this is the only other strain it could be, both labels fell off at germination but i was sure i labeled them correctly.


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2011)

k3nz1387 said:


> yea pretty sure iv had her labeled from the start. shes from seed from female seeds.


Heres the write up from attitudes site ...
*Female Seeds Northern Light *has been undergoing constant changes for 15 years now, higher flower rate, sugared buds, fewer and thinner leaves resulted in higher yields in a S.O.G. But still the same strong product, with the original *Northern Light* smell and taste. *There is a little variation between individuals*, this will be reduced in the nearby future, so the price is low.

You might of just got unlucky n got a sativa dominant strain , if so it will be flowering for a loooong time yet :s


----------



## k3nz1387 (May 24, 2011)

i hope not, is that why theres no bud forming yet?


----------



## RobbieP (May 24, 2011)

i think i read somewhere that sativas can take up to 12 - 15 weeks to flower but dont quote me on that !


----------



## kingpin7658 (May 24, 2011)

hey dude sorry i dont know much but could you explain what 12/12 is i keep seeing it everywhere and im trying to learn and get good like you bro


----------



## cannaboy (May 24, 2011)

kingpin7658 said:


> hey dude sorry i dont know much but could you explain what 12/12 is i keep seeing it everywhere and im trying to learn and get good like you bro


This thread is an awesome read if you plan on doing 12/12 from seed. I'm in the process of a 12/12 from seed grow myself. Hope I can one day make budz like some that I've seen here.


----------



## RobbieP (May 25, 2011)

kingpin7658 said:


> hey dude sorry i dont know much but could you explain what 12/12 is i keep seeing it everywhere and im trying to learn and get good like you bro


12/12 from seed means 12 hours light / 12 hours dark from seed


----------



## olylifter420 (May 25, 2011)

Hey whats up Del, is growth pretty slow all throughout the grow? Thanks


----------



## supersillybilly (May 25, 2011)

Rite im gonae answer alot of questions here. 12/12 from seed means they dont get as big. It will veg for about 3 weeks then will start flowering just the same as any other method. Alot of weed grows on or near the equator. The secret to alot of good bud is light, food and experience. So get growing. Lol


----------



## del66666 (May 25, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> man my quasar is startin to look ugly too. tried to do a flush incase i got nutes too strong, but a couple days and it is still slowly declining. rackin my brains at what it could be. my box runs a lil bit hot but it been the same threw the whole grow, pretty sure i over nuted a time or two cuz the dirt feed for 6mo, so i took a few lights out to reduce heat, i replanted her from party cup to 6" pot, but the roots were barely out of the jiffy cube, i untied her, and gonna give her just water for a while and see if she gets back right. might move her outside and see what happens cuz my outsides doing pretty good.


sorry you got probs theere mate.


----------



## del66666 (May 25, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> them bubblebombs are vigorous buggers germed in 24hrs, tap root out n potted up within 48hrs! only done 6 to start.


best be good or im in shit lol........


----------



## del66666 (May 25, 2011)

k3nz1387 said:


> yea pretty sure iv had her labeled from the start. shes from seed from female seeds.


def dont look nl.............


----------



## del66666 (May 25, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> Hey whats up Del, is growth pretty slow all throughout the grow? Thanks


i wouldnt say so mate, just the start til its gains leaves like all grows, yours going slow then?


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

dude i love this thread getto see those awsum buds evrytime i click on! 
<<<<<<<wot u thinkin bout my wee cab ther,NFT or shallow coco pots/trays?


----------



## del66666 (May 25, 2011)

rocklock is up.......................


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 25, 2011)

The next lot just waiting to be germed, got a 10 pack there which is first up gonna do a mini 12/12 SOG with 9 plants, after a week then i start on the rest and germ 2/3 strains a week. Sticking with a multi strain perpetual for a while but leaning towards 12/12 sog growing in my main cab, worked out i can fit 18 6.5 pots in there so two 9 plant sog grows will do nicely and use my other cabs for the multi strain grows.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> rocklock is up.......................


Hope its one of the bigger phenos mate, my little un was just short of an oz where as the 3 big ones were all over 2, def needed another week tho mate.


----------



## del66666 (May 25, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> The next lot just waiting to be germed, got a 10 pack there which is first up gonna do a mini 12/12 SOG with 9 plants, after a week then i start on the rest and germ 2/3 strains a week. Sticking with a multi strain perpetual for a while but leaning towards 12/12 sog growing in my main cab, worked out i can fit 18 6.5 pots in there so two 9 plant sog grows will do nicely and use my other cabs for the multi strain grows.
> View attachment 1617199


sure mate that lot is going to keep you busy.......


----------



## del66666 (May 25, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Hope its one of the bigger phenos mate, my little un was just short of an oz where as the 3 big ones were all over 2, def needed another week tho mate.


well i will still love it like i doall my girls........freaks n all


----------



## del66666 (May 25, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> dude i love this thread getto see those awsum buds evrytime i click on!
> <<<<<<<wot u thinkin bout my wee cab ther,NFT or shallow coco pots/trays?


never done nft so i refuse to comment........


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

nah any reason whys?
you jus a coco fiend ?


----------



## del66666 (May 25, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> nah any reason whys?
> you jus a coco fiend ?


i do love coco..........i may even marry it.


----------



## RobbieP (May 25, 2011)

lol we all love coco !


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

well thers only one chance at getting coco within like 200 miles for me n il try get it tmoro in just an average garden centre like 30 miles from here.so coco it shall be for the rest of my seeds methinks if they stock it.... otha wise what about perlite would u grodan it then into perlite?


----------



## coreywebster (May 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yes mate 2-3 dry is correct...............ok yes you can grow in that space with cfl but i doudt you will pull 2 dry per plant,,,,,,,however i think you should now go prove me wrong........thers a guy called stonesour who uses loads of cfls in a small cab 12-12, he may be able to give you more idea........not sure about the wick thing, def used for plants when you go away but not sure if is any good all time....guess its like drip feed. i reckon you will get 4-6 total...............this is based on the theory that i know nothing


Cheers del, il probably put wicks in incase i go away at all but hand water them to make sure im in control. Well i probably wont prove you wrong on the weight but il give it a damn good try..lol. Thanks for putting me onto stonesour, ive been reading through his work and its very good stuff. Im thinking of going with the two seedlings ive got then im taking cuttings and adding two of those to the seedlings for a week before putting it all on to flower. Then i will know for next time round if i can fit 6 clones in.
Anyway cheers again Del..


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> well i will still love it like i doall my girls........freaks n all


Yes mate, even freaks need love lol


----------



## del66666 (May 25, 2011)

coreywebster said:


> Cheers del, il probably put wicks in incase i go away at all but hand water them to make sure im in control. Well i probably wont prove you wrong on the weight but il give it a damn good try..lol. Thanks for putting me onto stonesour, ive been reading through his work and its very good stuff. Im thinking of going with the two seedlings ive got then im taking cuttings and adding two of those to the seedlings for a week before putting it all on to flower. Then i will know for next time round if i can fit 6 clones in.
> Anyway cheers again Del..


you are more than wecome my friend........keep us posted please.


----------



## makmjr (May 25, 2011)

ive been using this tech for a while how close do you keep your light what nute numbers and how much soil me 18 to 24 inchs from hps 4.35.30 half gallon pots now used 7 11 cups b4


----------



## makmjr (May 25, 2011)

how muc better is it for our 12 and 12 frm seed tech


----------



## del66666 (May 25, 2011)

makmjr said:


> ive been using this tech for a while how close do you keep your light what nute numbers and how much soil me 18 to 24 inchs from hps 4.35.30 half gallon pots now used 7 11 cups b4


9 -18 inches from my 600.........5ml of hesi or 8ml canna plus hammerhead or pk 13/14......in coco 6-10 litre pots.............you got some pics?


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

yo del would a simple drip feed from the garden centre work in the coco?with a bag or tub o pre mix ph'd feed?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 25, 2011)

Im not del but here ya go, yes drip feed from garden centre will do the job, hook it up to a res and run to waste. For coco you want hydro nutes or coco nutes anything alse and ya gonna run into problems.


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Im not del but here ya go, yes drip feed from garden centre will do the job, hook it up to a res and run to waste. For coco you want hydro nutes or coco nutes anything alse and ya gonna run into problems.


Awsum man ta iv got Ionic grow n bloom they be allright for feeding a couple soil and a couple coco pots? then with a single or double drip peg in each pot?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 25, 2011)

Best check ionic website and see, I use AN sensi grow/bloom as well as hesi and whilst hesi is coco specific, AN is suitable for all types of hydro including coco. See what ionic say about use in coco, in theory should be fine as coco is hydro anyway so cant see a problem. Only need the one drip line really, how longs your drip cycle? you feeding both soil and coco on drip lines?


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

i reckon im best with pots gona chuck that NFT in the pic up in the loft. yeah think i will feed both on drip unless u think othawise.
generally i feed soil pots from the bottom n let them soak up as much as they want. works with the house plants n salads.


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

i must sound like a right plonker talkin bout a loft i can use while tryin a grow in a wee cupboard!! haha
its just im renting at the moment and parapara


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 25, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> i reckon im best with pots gona chuck that NFT in the pic up in the loft. yeah think i will feed both on drip unless u think othawise.
> generally i feed soil pots from the bottom n let them soak up as much as they want. works with the house plants n salads.


Its whatever works for you, i like pots and NFT but im working more with pots now im in a grow cab. Dont know much about soil grows only that it wont want feeding as often as the coco will so have to think how your gonna run the drip lines to both, seperate pumps on different timers or seperate res?


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

good Nutes for thought man.
would the gravity fed drip feeders no work?
maybe 2 res for 4 pots do?


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

have u a pic of ur cab handy dude?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 25, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> have u a pic of ur cab handy dude?


Here ya go mate


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 25, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> good Nutes for thought man.
> would the gravity fed drip feeders no work?
> maybe 2 res for 4 pots do?


Never used gravity feeders but cant see why they wouldnt work, cant you hand feed mate be alot easier lol


----------



## k3nz1387 (May 25, 2011)

if you like bottom feeding plants and want to grow in pots give the autopots a try. i've purchased some and i am happy with them so far. there also a gravity fed system.


----------



## bamslayer (May 25, 2011)

iv top fed before with tomatoes n hawaiian snows lol n ran into some soil probs but neva had any botha bottom feedin..i dunno just old habits eh?!


----------



## olylifter420 (May 25, 2011)

yeah, its a ww that is kinda slow, but it has been outside getting nothing but good ol hot sun shine since it broke the soil!!!! It is on day 16 and it is going quite slow, but another bean i also planted but i vegged for 5 weeks had the same slow growth at first, then it just blew up!!!! I lst'd her and got 6 main colas, i switched to 12/12 11 days ago and they have really grown alot. the 4 biggest colas right now are at 12 inches!!! how much more do you think they will grow? 

the one that i put into 12/12 after breaking soil has shown the same growth speed for this first few weeks, im hoping that it will also pick up the grow speed like her vegged counter part. This 12/12 baby i want to transplant into the ground since here where i live i am getting like 12/12, but do you think the outside temps that reach upwards to 105 degrees farenheit hurt the plants? 




del66666 said:


> i wouldnt say so mate, just the start til its gains leaves like all grows, yours going slow then?


----------



## mr.sensiman420 (May 25, 2011)

so ive seen several people talk about growing in coco and was just curious to why? what benefit does it provide over soil? is it considered hydro? im on my first grow and have a sour diesel, a purp, a few bag seeds and several bubblegum all growing in soil. 6 weeks old and all doing very well. tallest is the SD and a bubblegum both at 11 inches. so so far im pretty fond with soil.


----------



## del66666 (May 26, 2011)

mr.sensiman420 said:


> so ive seen several people talk about growing in coco and was just curious to why? what benefit does it provide over soil? is it considered hydro? im on my first grow and have a sour diesel, a purp, a few bag seeds and several bubblegum all growing in soil. 6 weeks old and all doing very well. tallest is the SD and a bubblegum both at 11 inches. so so far im pretty fond with soil.


yeah like hydro, easy to flush, dont tend to get bugs,holds lots of oxygen , cant over water.......faster growth........easier to control ph..........love bubblegum....


----------



## kevin murphy (May 26, 2011)

what a thread been reading it bit by bit since yesterday i must say excellent and big rep...gunna do a 12/12 soon i think see how it goes nice work man keep it up..people like you that make rui work gd lad...rep..


del66666 said:


> yeah like hydro, easy to flush, dont tend to get bugs,holds lots of oxygen , cant over water.......faster growth........easier to control ph..........love bubblegum....


----------



## del66666 (May 26, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> yeah, its a ww that is kinda slow, but it has been outside getting nothing but good ol hot sun shine since it broke the soil!!!! It is on day 16 and it is going quite slow, but another bean i also planted but i vegged for 5 weeks had the same slow growth at first, then it just blew up!!!! I lst'd her and got 6 main colas, i switched to 12/12 11 days ago and they have really grown alot. the 4 biggest colas right now are at 12 inches!!! how much more do you think they will grow?
> 
> the one that i put into 12/12 after breaking soil has shown the same growth speed for this first few weeks, im hoping that it will also pick up the grow speed like her vegged counter part. This 12/12 baby i want to transplant into the ground since here where i live i am getting like 12/12, but do you think the outside temps that reach upwards to 105 degrees farenheit hurt the plants?


id be tempted to keep in pot outside fof a start.....if you have lots of plants growing slow then you need to look at everything you are doing and using but like i say plants will pick up speed as they go......sometimes you will get the odd runt of the litter though....


----------



## del66666 (May 26, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> what a thread been reading it bit by bit since yesterday i must say excellent and big rep...gunna do a 12/12 soon i think see how it goes nice work man keep it up..people like you that make rui work gd lad...rep..


cheers mate, very kind words......glad you enjoyed reading the thread and throw some pics up here or let us know where your thread is when you start your 12-12....any idea what strains you might try?


----------



## seamore green (May 26, 2011)

Been slacking on you guys, my apologies.kinda gets annoying using swype on my phone to type everything. plus the browser just quits sometimes... Damn vibrant. Anyway. My Nirvana master kush is on day 11. Looking good. I germinated my freebie Dinafem Blue Widow 2 days ago, should break ground today. (white widow x blueberry) still haven't germinated my vanilla kush, I can't decide weather to wait till I get my new and improved grow area. I'm getting a gl120  then gonna start 5 seeds every 2 weeks for a nice perpetual of various strains


----------



## mr.sensiman420 (May 27, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah like hydro, easy to flush, dont tend to get bugs,holds lots of oxygen , cant over water.......faster growth........easier to control ph..........love bubblegum....





thanks for the info! i might have to look into this for my next grow!


----------



## del66666 (May 27, 2011)

seamore green said:


> Been slacking on you guys, my apologies.kinda gets annoying using swype on my phone to type everything. plus the browser just quits sometimes... Damn vibrant. Anyway. My Nirvana master kush is on day 11. Looking good. I germinated my freebie Dinafem Blue Widow 2 days ago, should break ground today. (white widow x blueberry) still haven't germinated my vanilla kush, I can't decide weather to wait till I get my new and improved grow area. I'm getting a gl120  then gonna start 5 seeds every 2 weeks for a nice perpetual of various strains


i love the pics they have up of the blue widow, nice freebie............you use a phone to go on net.harsh lol


----------



## seamore green (May 27, 2011)

Yea it's a bitch but it works for now. She popped soil! Looks healthy as can be just like the master kush. Think ill keep the solo cup as long as possible.


----------



## RobbieP (May 27, 2011)

heres the Osirus and heres the Oasis both popped  12/12 since they where planted. 



Osirus is the one with the leafs , Oasis is a little camera shy hiding under its shell


----------



## DAMRAK (May 27, 2011)

nice but shame you never trimmed of the bottoms to create more of a head...nice tho


----------



## del66666 (May 27, 2011)

DAMRAK said:


> nice but shame you never trimmed of the bottoms to create more of a head...nice tho


shame who didnt trim what off what.............


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 27, 2011)

Dam im starting to like this 12/12 from seed thing my girls have outgrown there home already at 30 days so i had to move them to the bigger chamber i am loving this so far because i always seem to flower to early this time they are packing on some size before flowering...


----------



## del66666 (May 28, 2011)

stocky looking plant stinkbudd...........slightly different from my stretched hazes........well stretched everything really...............reckon you got it sussed mate.


----------



## kevin murphy (May 28, 2011)

nice pics..........


----------



## bamslayer (May 28, 2011)

fwaaaaaaaaaar **rubbing knees** haha


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 28, 2011)

del66666 said:


> stocky looking plant stinkbudd...........slightly different from my stretched hazes........well stretched everything really...............reckon you got it sussed mate.


Thanks Del66666, yeah they are really a lot bigger then they look in the pic's and are super green and healthy so far ive always had a problem with flowering to early and thus not getting a nice large plant or yield from them most times i end up with some single cola plant and about a half ounce off of each...dont look that way with this one 12/12 from seed..



kevin murphy said:


> nice pics..........


----------



## del66666 (May 28, 2011)

wrote industrial plant on 2 bloody pots so now ive no idea which is the ultimate........hate not knowing which is which...........maybe i can tell when they bud..................yeah right..


----------



## cannaboy (May 28, 2011)

del66666 said:


> wrote industrial plant on 2 bloody pots so now ive no idea which is the ultimate........hate not knowing which is which...........maybe i can tell when they bud..................yeah right..


haha that will be fun. makes the grow a little more spicy


----------



## RobbieP (May 28, 2011)

Well the new tent is up with all my kit installed  its 1.2m x 1.2m x 2.0m , my 4 ladies look lost in there  
Well my 12/12 finger is getting itchy , the osirus sprouted 5 days ago then the oasis sprouted 4 days ago , next friday/sat ill move them from my cfl cab into the tent. Just stuck 2 more seeds into germ which will also be going on 12/12 as soon as they sprout, Sativa seeds Raspberry Cough and kannabia seeds power skunk


----------



## RobbieP (May 28, 2011)

ive been told or read somewhere that if you leave a female plant past its ideal flowering time eventually it will go hermie and pollinate itself to save its strain or something? is this true? If so would the same principle apply if you chopped a plant and left a few buds still on the plant and just let it carry on growing?


----------



## del66666 (May 28, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> ive been told or read somewhere that if you leave a female plant past its ideal flowering time eventually it will go hermie and pollinate itself to save its strain or something? is this true? If so would the same principle apply if you chopped a plant and left a few buds still on the plant and just let it carry on growing?


but when its finished flowering it dies so wont have time to seed.............


----------



## RobbieP (May 28, 2011)

so if i wanted to get some seeds from a favored strain and only had 1 clone or plant , it would be best to force herm it ??

Im not doing this by the way just asking out of curiosity.

Also a q for Del ... what make are your coco bricks? im using 50L bag of canna coco professional plus at minute , im interested in the bricks though


----------



## del66666 (May 28, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> so if i wanted to get some seeds from a favored strain and only had 1 clone or plant , it would be best to force herm it ??
> 
> Im not doing this by the way just asking out of curiosity.
> 
> Also a q for Del ... what make are your coco bricks? im using 50L bag of canna coco professional plus at minute , im interested in the bricks though


yes mate i think you are right mate , the breeders paint something on 1 branch i think to make male flowers and then self pollinate i think....im really no expert on it though.....fertile fibre bricks, 5kg blocks add water and make 65............i had 6 delivered for 27 squid i think.........


----------



## bamslayer (May 28, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yes mate i think you are right mate , the breeders paint something on 1 branch i think to make male flowers and then self pollinate i think....im really no expert on it though.....fertile fibre bricks, 5kg blocks add water and make 65............i had 6 delivered for 27 squid i think.........


wooot cana blocks u say?do the plants root right thru it?while drawin moisture ?


----------



## RobbieP (May 28, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yes mate i think you are right mate , the breeders paint something on 1 branch i think to make male flowers and then self pollinate i think....im really no expert on it though.....fertile fibre bricks, 5kg blocks add water and make 65............i had 6 delivered for 27 squid i think.........


you get them online del ?


----------



## del66666 (May 29, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> wooot cana blocks u say?do the plants root right thru it?while drawin moisture ?


not canna..some place called fertile fibre.......my third grow with this stuff.seems all good.....and cheap..........27 for around 300+ litres.............


----------



## del66666 (May 29, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> you get them online del ?


yes mate was delivered in 48 hours..........


----------



## del66666 (May 29, 2011)

havent a clue whats going on....done all as i always do......rocklock, swiss cheese, aurora are up and look healthy, industrial has flopped over, ultimate looks withered and the rest havent surfaced.......bollucks....bollucks...shit fucker.....might just germ a load of bbs n do them instead, bring the breeding forward.......always something aint there.


----------



## bamslayer (May 29, 2011)

del66666 said:


> havent a clue whats going on....done all as i always do......rocklock, swiss cheese, aurora are up and look healthy, industrial has flopped over, ultimate looks withered and the rest havent surfaced.......bollucks....bollucks...shit fucker.....might just germ a load of bbs n do them instead, bring the breeding forward.......always something aint there.


 theyv jus seen the pics of ur other ladies n know they have a lot to live up too....

depressed probs lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 29, 2011)

do ya just get bored with the bubblebomb del? flavour wise cause why dont ya just grow that ive never heard u say a bad word bout that strain and only seen pics of huge buds from it.

mine are looking all fine, it seems a really vigorous, hardy strain. Im in 2minds now tho weather to flower my small seedlings kinda like you been doing 12/12 from seed or veg them up for 10wks? will prob go with the long veg.


----------



## richard rahl (May 29, 2011)

well......my quasar didnt make it outside either. on the twins, i tried to let them stay together but tiny stayed tiny and seemed like it was holding the other one back, so i seperated her and found tiny a nice foster home in my wifes garden and her big sister had a good growth spurt after that. speaking of the garden....the super sour og that got revived in the garden has been transplanted to a pot and is doing great. the 2 lsd plants that replaced my fail are on 12-12 and doing good. Im gonna say i think my fail was nute'n them to death, so my plan with the replacements is to hold off on nutes for a good while and just water. If they start askin for nutes or start flower, i will start with bout a 1/8th strength solution and work up by an 8th at a time......my white dwarf i moved outside had lil pistils pokin out everywhere and now is startin to get lil buds on it.....well think thats a total update on everything i got going on for now. peace


----------



## del66666 (May 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> do ya just get bored with the bubblebomb del? flavour wise cause why dont ya just grow that ive never heard u say a bad word bout that strain and only seen pics of huge buds from it.
> 
> mine are looking all fine, it seems a really vigorous, hardy strain. Im in 2minds now tho weather to flower my small seedlings kinda like you been doing 12/12 from seed or veg them up for 10wks? will prob go with the long veg.


10 week veg wow they guna be monsters.........yeah mate i think i got maybe 80 good bb seeds left so i think im going to use some up and forget buying for now....maybe buy some reg bubblegum seeds and cross again, i dont think i do get fed up with it cause of the different phenos........really started buying so could get fem seeds and a try of different strains but not so bothered now.


----------



## del66666 (May 29, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> theyv jus seen the pics of ur other ladies n know they have a lot to live up too....
> 
> depressed probs lol


well bollucks to them...just stuck 7 bbs to germ...............


----------



## del66666 (May 29, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> well......my quasar didnt make it outside either. on the twins, i tried to let them stay together but tiny stayed tiny and seemed like it was holding the other one back, so i seperated her and found tiny a nice foster home in my wifes garden and her big sister had a good growth spurt after that. speaking of the garden....the super sour og that got revived in the garden has been transplanted to a pot and is doing great. the 2 lsd plants that replaced my fail are on 12-12 and doing good. Im gonna say i think my fail was nute'n them to death, so my plan with the replacements is to hold off on nutes for a good while and just water. If they start askin for nutes or start flower, i will start with bout a 1/8th strength solution and work up by an 8th at a time......my white dwarf i moved outside had lil pistils pokin out everywhere and now is startin to get lil buds on it.....well think thats a total update on everything i got going on for now. peace


yeah pays to start low dose....sorry bout the twin...........lets hope those little buds end up nice n fat.............


----------



## richard rahl (May 29, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah pays to start low dose....sorry bout the twin...........lets hope those little buds end up nice n fat.............


hope so.....heres a couple pics of it


----------



## richard rahl (May 29, 2011)

and some pics of my 12-12 lsd........green pot is the twin. it basically froze till i pulled tiny. but they looking good and on a diet of water only.(cept for the soil....mg moisture control has feed n it)


----------



## del66666 (May 29, 2011)

thats the 1 good thing about soil, no need to feed for a few weeks or so.................still prefer coco though...........


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 29, 2011)

Looking great Del, ive been thinking of going Coco for a while would love to try it one grow to see how it works for me..


----------



## del66666 (May 30, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Looking great Del, ive been thinking of going Coco for a while would love to try it one grow to see how it works for me..


cheers man........yeah go coco you will love it mate....bit more watering but easy to control....


----------



## del66666 (May 30, 2011)

so does anyone else think that the fem versions of regs are not always very similar?.....


----------



## sambo020482 (May 30, 2011)

ive seen it with the blueberry from dutch passion the difference in the same strain from regs n fems but both where pretty shite to be honest lol have also seen myself a 100% male from supposidly fems and from 2 different breeders.


----------



## del66666 (May 30, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> ive seen it with the blueberry from dutch passion the difference in the same strain from regs n fems but both where pretty shite to be honest lol have also seen myself a 100% male from supposidly fems and from 2 different breeders.


problem is they often cross the reg version with a completely different strain to make it more stable fem but that just changes the whole thing into a new strain............found that with bubblegum...............yeah i was told any beryy is prob a bit naff


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 30, 2011)

Hi del boy that bubblebombs lookin wicked my friend


----------



## del66666 (May 30, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi del boy that bubblebombs lookin wicked my friend


cheers PUKKA going to be a whole bunch of em soon and maybe the patter of tiny seeds.................


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 30, 2011)

Cool sounds good mate, didnt you create the BB your self??


----------



## del66666 (May 30, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cool sounds good mate, didnt you create the BB your self??


yeah mate thc bomb x bubblegum..............got 80 seeds left and want to breed and then cross with bubblegum again and lemon skunk ...with any luck i might get another winner


----------



## richard rahl (May 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> thats the 1 good thing about soil, no need to feed for a few weeks or so.................still prefer coco though...........


man......u make me embarassed to post my lil o pics del, lol. my auto is in mostly coco. i bought an upside down planter and it came with a brick. not knowing nothing about it, i decided to plant my plant in that, then it wasnt enough to fill the pot, so i mixed with some soil, lol.


----------



## del66666 (May 30, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> man......u make me embarassed to post my lil o pics del, lol. my auto is in mostly coco. i bought an upside down planter and it came with a brick. not knowing nothing about it, i decided to plant my plant in that, then it wasnt enough to fill the pot, so i mixed with some soil, lol.


we all start from the same place mate, my very first mess about with growing gave me a joint from 1 plant........you keep posting away ............


----------



## mistaxclusiv (May 30, 2011)

My 12-12 from seed week1


----------



## del66666 (May 30, 2011)

you sure you got enough there...............


----------



## ibitegirls (May 30, 2011)

i think you have made me want to try a 12-12 from seed


----------



## del66666 (May 30, 2011)

ibitegirls said:


> i think you have made me want to try a 12-12 from seed


might as well at least try it once.............good choice of strains that work.


----------



## HighLife4Me (May 30, 2011)

hi guys,

This is kinda my first real grow and trying to prevent vertical growth as much as i can. Using 8 26watt 2700k cfls from seed also.




Have to update pictures, I am pretty sure my big female is mostly sativa, seeds are nothing special. i am at 19" on day 7 of flower, growing about 1" per day, hope it slows down


----------



## del66666 (May 30, 2011)

HighLife4Me said:


> hi guys,
> 
> This is kinda my first real grow and trying to prevent vertical growth as much as i can. Using 8 26watt 2700k cfls from seed also.
> 
> ...


if you had carried on using 6400k as long as poss or add some it should help stop stretch................could tie the top over for a few weeks


----------



## HighLife4Me (May 30, 2011)

Thx for the info. .. If i had to, i would be able to grow the plant up to 6 feet. I kinda dont want them to get that big. so 19" on day 7 of flower (day 31 of grow) it shouldnt get to much higher than 4' tall right? im sure theres a lot of things that vary.


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

HighLife4Me said:


> Thx for the info. .. If i had to, i would be able to grow the plant up to 6 feet. I kinda dont want them to get that big. so 19" on day 7 of flower (day 31 of grow) it shouldnt get to much higher than 4' tall right? im sure theres a lot of things that vary.


dude for day 31 isnt that a hell of a lot of growth?? im at 21 give or take a couple days n ther tiny only 4 leaves each


----------



## HighLife4Me (May 30, 2011)

At day 21 it was at about 9" or 10". Yea she deff grew a lot faster than the rest. Im a new grower, still not sure about a lot of stuff . ill get there


----------



## bamslayer (May 30, 2011)

thats gud goin man! wish mine went like that haha its like sittin watchn a plant grom here lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 31, 2011)

Couple of pics of where im at ATM. Only had problems with one strain that being brainstorm dont know if its dodgy genetics or what but ive only 3 left out of 10, this is one strain that wont be in my cab again lol. The biggest plants are the grapefruits then theres all sorts in the smaller pots, running about 10 or so strains at the min with more just waiting to germ.


----------



## del66666 (May 31, 2011)

looking sorted jimmy, those brainstorm just fall over mate?.....out of my 8 from pick n mix got 3 left standing, had 5 last night but the california hash and master kush were fucked this morning......


----------



## Spicy8305 (May 31, 2011)

Harvest time..... 
I had no idea trimming was so much work haha,
So " Snowcap #1" ended up being 54 grams wet, 16.2 grams dry and manicured
"Snowcap #2" is still drying with a wet weight of 52 grams

sort of tough to see but the edges of the leaves turned purple and maroon over the past week ....it was a pretty plant


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 31, 2011)

del66666 said:


> looking sorted jimmy, those brainstorm just fall over mate?.....out of my 8 from pick n mix got 3 left standing, had 5 last night but the california hash and master kush were fucked this morning......


Me brainstorms were a funny lot of beans, had a few mutants so they got pulled early the rest all had the same symptoms, they were yellow from the word go only strain that went this way. Im pretty clued up on problems/deficiencies after all ive had most of em lol but couldnt work out what the fuck was happening to these, seemed strange that it was just this strain all the rest are sweet so ive put it down to bad beans allthough im not 100%. Never had your prob mate, seedlings falling over. You binned them or ya gonna see if they pull through.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 31, 2011)

Spicy8305 said:


> Harvest time.....
> I had no idea trimming was so much work haha,
> So " Snowcap #1" ended up being 54 grams wet, 16.2 grams dry and manicured
> "Snowcap #2" is still drying with a wet weight of 52 grams
> ...


Nice one spicy, trimming can take forever sometimes mate i find it a chore not something i look forward too at all.


----------



## del66666 (May 31, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Me brainstorms were a funny lot of beans, had a few mutants so they got pulled early the rest all had the same symptoms, they were yellow from the word go only strain that went this way. Im pretty clued up on problems/deficiencies after all ive had most of em lol but couldnt work out what the fuck was happening to these, seemed strange that it was just this strain all the rest are sweet so ive put it down to bad beans allthough im not 100%. Never had your prob mate, seedlings falling over. You binned them or ya gonna see if they pull through.


yeah mate has to be genetic then..............binned them mate,,,,,,,,,,,thinking of buying lemon skunk, bubblegum, thc bomb and pineapple kush, all regs and just make a load of seeds to last for the n with some new crosses, love lemon skunk and bubblegum....


----------



## mistaxclusiv (May 31, 2011)

There Bagseed You Never can HAVE TOO MANY BAGSEEDS!!! My Current grow i started with 10 bagseed and 1 died and 7 turned out to be males so now i have a 3x3x6 grow box with only two plants. and i only have 1growbox/1light so i read the forum and discovered 12-12 from seed so i collected like 30 seeds from real gud bud ive smoke 28 popped the soil and here we are please give any advice this is my first grow... And How soon will they show sex on 12-12 grow???

View attachment 1626465


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 31, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah mate has to be genetic then..............binned them mate,,,,,,,,,,,thinking of buying lemon skunk, bubblegum, thc bomb and pineapple kush, all regs and just make a load of seeds to last for the n with some new crosses, love lemon skunk and bubblegum....


A lemony bubblegum mmm sounds nice. Wouldnt mind doing a few crosses myself just aint got the space atm that plans on hold till i move house then ill get stuck into it big time.


----------



## del66666 (May 31, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> A lemony bubblegum mmm sounds nice. Wouldnt mind doing a few crosses myself just aint got the space atm that plans on hold till i move house then ill get stuck into it big time.


yeah mate could do with some space too but what the hell........regs should be good 12-12 from seed......weed out the small males 1st n find a keeper.....make a few undred of each strain.lovely


----------



## bamslayer (May 31, 2011)

i should have listened lol but didnt realise the cfl was so big aaaaah
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## del66666 (May 31, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> i should have listened lol but didnt realise the cfl was so big aaaaah
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


yeah i got 1 of the 250s....they dont look big after a while............i


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (May 31, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah mate could do with some space too but what the hell........regs should be good 12-12 from seed......weed out the small males 1st n find a keeper.....make a few undred of each strain.lovely


Sure beats buying seeds mate, hows ya rocklock btw wasnt one of the casualties was it, be a nice one for a cross i think.


----------



## richard rahl (May 31, 2011)

my new 12-12 ladies are looking good still. amazing how much growth can occur in two days time. watered today(straight water still ;p) and they seem to be looking healthy still.!! the green pot is the twin. it seems to be making an ook recovery


----------



## 420blazeit (May 31, 2011)

Would you do 12-12 from a rooted clone?


----------



## del66666 (May 31, 2011)

420blazeit said:


> Would you do 12-12 from a rooted clone?


some people do mate.....whats your lights........try it and let us know the results


----------



## del66666 (May 31, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> my new 12-12 ladies are looking good still. amazing how much growth can occur in two days time. watered today(straight water still ;p) and they seem to be looking healthy still.!! the green pot is the twin. it seems to be making an ook recovery
> 
> View attachment 1626830View attachment 1626831View attachment 1626833View attachment 1626835


bigger they get the faster they grow.........looking all good there mate.amazing to think what they become....


----------



## 420blazeit (May 31, 2011)

I just took my first ever 5 clones and I'm hopin they all make it and root I'm using cfls and fluorescent now but the 400 watt hps is in mail. Hey is a 2000k hps good for flower? 4000k mh for veg?


----------



## del66666 (May 31, 2011)

420blazeit said:


> I just took my first ever 5 clones and I'm hopin they all make it and root I'm using cfls and fluorescent now but the 400 watt hps is in mail. Hey is a 2000k hps good for flower? 4000k mh for veg?


ah with a 400 you should be all good ...........yeah you got the right bulbs.....id run the mh into flower for a while to stop the stretch,,,


----------



## 420blazeit (May 31, 2011)

Ok cool thank you


----------



## del66666 (May 31, 2011)

no probs mate.......few more pics.................


----------



## richard rahl (May 31, 2011)

hey del and jimmy....could you guys give me more info on your grow boxes...dimensions/fans/lights etc. if its earlier in the thread just tell me to look back and i will no prob there, just dont remember seeing it and im interested in u guys setups. i have a ghetto card board box setup right now and will b building a better one, just wanna have all my ducks in a row when i do. I like my cfl's and thats all i can afford right now, but wanna set up for the eventual hps i would love to get. idk what size hps i would need or the space i need. i want a small perpetual(not micro but small), mayb room enuf to chop 1 plant every week. i know plants dont all flower the same so how many plants would i need to make room for for that and what space/light requirements would i need for the said amount of plants? I have a box that i would maybe keep a mother or two in under cfls and maybe try clones too, but def seeds to start off. also thinkin bout using coco and would appreciate more info on good nutes and how much to feed in coco. I dont have the mula to get all at once, but i could buy stuff here and there and eventually get everything i need to start. thanks ahead for the info....u guys are great


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 1, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> hey del and jimmy....could you guys give me more info on your grow boxes...dimensions/fans/lights etc. if its earlier in the thread just tell me to look back and i will no prob there, just dont remember seeing it and im interested in u guys setups. i have a ghetto card board box setup right now and will b building a better one, just wanna have all my ducks in a row when i do. I like my cfl's and thats all i can afford right now, but wanna set up for the eventual hps i would love to get. idk what size hps i would need or the space i need. i want a small perpetual(not micro but small), mayb room enuf to chop 1 plant every week. i know plants dont all flower the same so how many plants would i need to make room for for that and what space/light requirements would i need for the said amount of plants? I have a box that i would maybe keep a mother or two in under cfls and maybe try clones too, but def seeds to start off. also thinkin bout using coco and would appreciate more info on good nutes and how much to feed in coco. I dont have the mula to get all at once, but i could buy stuff here and there and eventually get everything i need to start. thanks ahead for the info....u guys are great


I use 3 cabs mate, one is from BC Northern lights the model is the producer the other 2 are ones i built out of metal storage cupboards ill stick pics up later today. Look at the space you have available for your cab and go from there, i would think a 400w is the min for a small perpetual grow where you can harvest a plant a week. All my lights are air cooled, i have no heat issues at all with these and it cuts down on large extractor fans and i use PC fans for intakes. without knowing how much space you got cant really advise you on what you need let us know roughly the size of the cab your thinking about and we will point you in the right direction mate. As for nutes i use AN sensi and hesi both very good, how much feed depends on the plant tho.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 1, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> hey del and jimmy....could you guys give me more info on your grow boxes...dimensions/fans/lights etc. if its earlier in the thread just tell me to look back and i will no prob there, just dont remember seeing it and im interested in u guys setups. i have a ghetto card board box setup right now and will b building a better one, just wanna have all my ducks in a row when i do. I like my cfl's and thats all i can afford right now, but wanna set up for the eventual hps i would love to get. idk what size hps i would need or the space i need. i want a small perpetual(not micro but small), mayb room enuf to chop 1 plant every week. i know plants dont all flower the same so how many plants would i need to make room for for that and what space/light requirements would i need for the said amount of plants? I have a box that i would maybe keep a mother or two in under cfls and maybe try clones too, but def seeds to start off. also thinkin bout using coco and would appreciate more info on good nutes and how much to feed in coco. I dont have the mula to get all at once, but i could buy stuff here and there and eventually get everything i need to start. thanks ahead for the info....u guys are great


hi mate.............you start where you start.with me it was a 200 cfl and a fasn to blow air on it.....................no sorry was some 10 watt strip lights lol.............i have a wooden self buid cab from b and q............1.2m x 1m x 1.4m hi.............did have a 250 and 400 watt but now have a 600 watt and a 400 watt dual spec bulbs, 600 has a diamond reflector and the 400 has a euro reflector........i have a passive intake with a 4inch and 5 inch inline pulling air out............i use coco blocks which you soak and canna and hesi feed............pk13/14 or hammerhead pk in flower, feed every or every other day...........oh yeah got a smaller cab i use a 250 cfl to start my plants off........


----------



## del66666 (Jun 1, 2011)

snap jimmy.................


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 1, 2011)

These are the cabs i built, both exactly the same. Standard metal storage cabinets converted into a grow box, two door steel cupboard 1830 x 915 x 458mm. It has 400w hps using cool tubes, 5in theromstatic extractor which pulls air through a filter then through the cool tube and out the back of the cab with a small PC fan for intake. This is a work in progress lol still need maylar in the cab and a few more mods but on the whole works well.


----------



## richard rahl (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks guys. that helps alot. i like those cabinets jimmy. i could put one of them in my shop, but for now im thinkin bout building a box to fit in the bottom of my closet. i can get a box about 4' x 2' x 2.5'h. my cardboard box is bout 2x2x2.5 right now. i just dont know if i should find a place to get more height or if it is possible to do any good with 2.5 feet high. i know i could control the plant that high, but would yields suffer from it. and that cool tube looks cool are they expensive? what size hps for the dimensions i gave for my closet? thanks guys


----------



## del66666 (Jun 1, 2011)

those cool tubes are crap so i hear...........


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> those cool tubes are crap so i hear...........


Yeah ive heard that before, as the saying goes a bad tradesman blames his tools lol. Nothing wrong with them in my book the one and only issue with a cooltube is the light spread other than that there very good, not as good as other air cooled hoods but for the money well worth it.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 1, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> thanks guys. that helps alot. i like those cabinets jimmy. i could put one of them in my shop, but for now im thinkin bout building a box to fit in the bottom of my closet. i can get a box about 4' x 2' x 2.5'h. my cardboard box is bout 2x2x2.5 right now. i just dont know if i should find a place to get more height or if it is possible to do any good with 2.5 feet high. i know i could control the plant that high, but would yields suffer from it. and that cool tube looks cool are they expensive? what size hps for the dimensions i gave for my closet? thanks guys


Have you thought of SCROG then height wont be an issue other than that then somewhere else may be a good idea. Apart form your height issue your cabs a bit bigger than mine and i use a 400w hps, a bit of an over kill really but i have no heat problems so 400 does me or you can opt for a 250w hps. LST wont effect yeilds at all so if you gotta do it then go for it, cooltubes are very cheap compared to other air cooled hoods and are perfect for grow cabs or enclosed spaces.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> those cool tubes are crap so i hear...........


I disagree , without cooltube my temps are 35 degrees , using cool tube i get 27 degrees max , well worth the money !


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah i got 1 of the 250s....they dont look big after a while............i


what do u use it for man n how often?

have u any pics of stuff uv used it with and if im usin these auto fems should i b usin the blue or red spectrum light even tho its an auto?

as in do these seeds flower from seed automatic and wont do a veg cycle?


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 1, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> what do u use it for man n how often?
> 
> have u any pics of stuff uv used it with and if im usin these auto fems should i b usin the blue or red spectrum light even tho its an auto?
> 
> as in do these seeds flower from seed automatic and wont do a veg cycle?



Autos still veg mate , autos just go from veg into flower automaticly without having to trigger flower with 12/12. can u run both at same time?? if not run the veg spectrum for 3-4 weeks until you see white hairs then switch to flower spectrum till finish


----------



## del66666 (Jun 1, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> what do u use it for man n how often?
> 
> have u any pics of stuff uv used it with and if im usin these auto fems should i b usin the blue or red spectrum light even tho its an auto?
> 
> as in do these seeds flower from seed automatic and wont do a veg cycle?


never done autos mate but i presume blue till hairs then id run both.............used to have 3 x 200 enviros side by side in a tiny cupboard.......use it now to start plants for first few weeks....they grow lovely compact bud but by hps standard they are slow and buds arent as dense...........pics are coming up........


----------



## del66666 (Jun 1, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> I disagree , without cooltube my temps are 35 degrees , using cool tube i get 27 degrees max , well worth the money !


you horrible bastard, cant believe you disagree lol.....i guess close up they are good, hows the spread of light cause i hear its restricted?


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you horrible bastard, cant believe you disagree lol.....i guess close up they are good, hows the spread of light cause i hear its restricted?


 Sorry del , love you really! lol

The reflector you get with them is shite but i just converted a normal reflector and stuck that on the tube worksloads better


----------



## del66666 (Jun 1, 2011)

some pics for you bamslayer..........


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 1, 2011)

aw dude.....dude their beutiful n all done with cfl???!!!

u should have ur own cfl thread man cos the others ones SUCK this shit is bangin mate


----------



## del66666 (Jun 1, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Sorry del , love you really! lol
> 
> The reflector you get with them is shite but i just converted a normal reflector and stuck that on the tube worksloads better


ah there you go then you made improvements.........they should hire you mate


----------



## del66666 (Jun 1, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> aw dude.....dude their beutiful n all done with cfl???!!!
> 
> u should have ur own cfl thread man cos the others ones SUCK this shit is bangin mate


cheers man......like i say the quality of the bud is real good but just a little slow......should get some nice sticky buds...


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 1, 2011)

well i was waverin again about usin or returning them things but their gettin fitted tnite lol

CONVERTED!

till i get a barn hehehe..........


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ah there you go then you made improvements.........they should hire you mate


hahah it just so happens im in the uk thread right now moaning about not having a job.... lol


----------



## del66666 (Jun 1, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> well i was waverin again about usin or returning them things but their gettin fitted tnite lol
> 
> CONVERTED!
> 
> till i get a barn hehehe..........


if you got the doe send em back n get a 400 or 600 hps........


----------



## del66666 (Jun 1, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> hahah it just so happens im in the uk thread right now moaning about not having a job.... lol


best be growing plenty then mate...............storks on his way mate....he left today


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> if you got the doe send em back n get a 400 or 600 hps........


iv got a 400w kit its jus i dont have cool tube n all that shit or space for em dude an my cupboards is only like 70 cm high lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> best be growing plenty then mate...............storks on his way mate....he left today


 love the stork


----------



## del66666 (Jun 1, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> iv got a 400w kit its jus i dont have cool tube n all that shit or space for em dude an my cupboards is only like 70 cm high lol


get down b and q , get a few sheets of plye and some 38 mm timber, some screws n build 1...............


----------



## del66666 (Jun 1, 2011)

some pics from tonight................. 

pic 1 amsterdam haze..........pic 2... 3 x amsterdam haze.......pic 3.. bg bomb,big bomb and big bang....pic 4...bubblebomb.......white widow and big bomb.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 1, 2011)

more pics from tonight.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 1, 2011)

Looking good man , another fine set of ladies


----------



## del66666 (Jun 1, 2011)

more plants done with cfls....


----------



## del66666 (Jun 1, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Looking good man , another fine set of ladies


thanx mate....they will do for me............


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 1, 2011)

M<an del those are some really inspiring plants you have i knew you used cfl's before but never really got a good look inside your grows until now great job bro and some beautiful bud too what size pot is that tiny one?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 1, 2011)

ive not seen many if any bigger buds on riu using a cfl than dels?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 1, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> M<an del those are some really inspiring plants you have i knew you used cfl's before but never really got a good look inside your grows until now great job bro and some beautiful bud too what size pot is that tiny one?


cheers man......id forgotten how many id done .......if you mean that tall thin haze the pot is around 1 1/2 litre....15 cm............the cola is stating to fill now.....just thought id see what i could pull from it for an experiment.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 1, 2011)

nice i tell people all the time unless you are trying to mgrow a tree then pot size is not as important as we think the pots i use now are under a gallon and ive never had any root lock or problems at..


----------



## jdizzle22 (Jun 1, 2011)

Does anyone have a list building up around here of strains that do not seem to do well with 12/12 from seed?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 1, 2011)

im not really sure how many days they are i'll check and post later!


----------



## Redmilk (Jun 1, 2011)

Does this work well for clones?


----------



## richard rahl (Jun 1, 2011)

updates on my white dwarf and my failed/recuperated super sour og. i swear i can see the lil buds gettin fatter everyday! ssog has went thru hell to look that good, lol


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 2, 2011)

nice work, sir.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

Redmilk said:


> Does this work well for clones?


yes............


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

shnkrmn said:


> nice work, sir.


cheers man, took a while getting there but think i got it sorted now.....coco really helps


----------



## korfez41 (Jun 2, 2011)

your girls look amazing dude..


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

korfez41 said:


> your girls look amazing dude..


cheers mate, total luck......


----------



## HighLife4Me (Jun 2, 2011)

Getting Big  23" as of today Day 10 into flowering.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

HighLife4Me said:


> View attachment 1629900View attachment 1629901View attachment 1629902
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


id say bloody good job so far mate


----------



## HighLife4Me (Jun 2, 2011)

Thx .. i might try lst'ing with the next female. The shorter the easier.


----------



## jdizzle22 (Jun 2, 2011)

Speaking of clones, if you go 12/12 right away on a fresh cut clone how much longer does it take to root/get going that on cut and cloned under 18/6 or 24/0? Or how does a small clone do in 12/12 right away compare to seeds grown 12/12 of the same strain?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi del66666666, I really like your journal . Im thinking about doing a grow with seeds 12/12 the entire grow. How long would it take from beginning to end do you think? 
thanks
amber


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

HighLife4Me said:


> Thx .. i might try lst'ing with the next female. The shorter the easier.


good idea , will give it extra bud weight, might as well get the max.......


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

jdizzle22 said:


> Speaking of clones, if you go 12/12 right away on a fresh cut clone how much longer does it take to root/get going that on cut and cloned under 18/6 or 24/0? Or how does a small clone do in 12/12 right away compare to seeds grown 12/12 of the same strain?


it wouldnt root if you left it 12-12....it would carry on trying to flower and die...........


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi del66666666, I really like your journal . Im thinking about doing a grow with seeds 12/12 the entire grow. How long would it take from beginning to end do you think?
> thanks
> amber


thanx Dr Amber, length of time of total grow is strain and enviroment dependant.........i did an orange bud in 10 1/2 weeks...but has been longer...1 really fast strain was hash bomb.....also 12-12 from seed is handy if you want to use reg seeds as im intending next........12-12 from seed is a good choice for coco.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey del, thanks for the quick reply. I have a wide variety of regular seeds. Lemon Skunk, super lemon haze, church, ...damn.. i dont have my list we me.. 
In any case I grow in a 120 Secret Jardin Tent with an intake fan and an out take exhust. I have a 600 watt Hp light that adjusts to 250, 400, 600 and super lumen. I need to get this grow harvested and dried by Sept 10th.. do you think that this is feasible..??? i was going to do this in coco...
thanks 
Dr. Amber


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 2, 2011)

heres some pics ... ones my new babies , osirus , oasis , power skunk , raspberry cough all currently under my 150w CFL @ 12/12.


Next is my AK48 , it had one week under 24/0 when it first popped then been under 12/12 ever since , i think its at 6 weeks at minute so its doing well i think


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey del, thanks for the quick reply. I have a wide variety of regular seeds. Lemon Skunk, super lemon haze, church, ...damn.. i dont have my list we me..
> In any case I grow in a 120 Secret Jardin Tent with an intake fan and an out take exhust. I have a 600 watt Hp light that adjusts to 250, 400, 600 and super lumen. I need to get this grow harvested and dried by Sept 10th.. do you think that this is feasible..??? i was going to do this in coco...
> thanks
> Dr. Amber


id say start as soon as you can like now and yes that is very possible, dont know if you have used coco but does make it quicker plus can always cut the light down the last few weeks to speed them up but im sure you know that anyway.......lemon skunk is a favourite of mine.just ordered more...


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> heres some pics ... ones my new babies , osirus , oasis , power skunk , raspberry cough all currently under my 150w CFL @ 12/12.
> View attachment 1630452
> 
> Next is my AK48 , it had one week under 24/0 when it first popped then been under 12/12 ever since , i think its at 6 weeks at minute so its doing well i think
> ...


looking good buddy...........we shall forgive you that week of veg lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 2, 2011)

its not a monster like yours del but hopefully it will fill out more in next 2-3 week


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 2, 2011)

hey thanks for the help del. i have one slight problem. I have 4 monster super lemon hazes in my tent now that still have a couple more weeks at least . they are under super lumen lighting.... i can kick it down to 600 watts if need be.. can i start my seeds under that? If not i have one other option. I have a phototron..are you familiar with them.? . its a small vertical grow unit with flouro lighting suited for vegging. I cannot change the lighting out in that unit. Can i start the seedlings in there? what are your thoughts on this? 
your feed back is much appreciated. i have found a hydro store that has the canna coco that i was going to use.. so thats cool.. 
later, amber


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 2, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey thanks for the help del. i have one slight problem. I have 4 monster super lemon hazes in my tent now that still have a couple more weeks at least . they are under super lumen lighting.... i can kick it down to 600 watts if need be.. can i start my seeds under that? If not i have one other option. I have a phototron..are you familiar with them.? . its a small vertical grow unit with flouro lighting suited for vegging. I cannot change the lighting out in that unit. Can i start the seedlings in there? what are your thoughts on this?
> your feed back is much appreciated. i have found a hydro store that has the canna coco that i was going to use.. so thats cool..
> later, amber


ur in the best place on riu for this kinda advice on 12-12 from seed doc ur be fine.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 2, 2011)

del66666 said:


> looking good buddy...........we shall forgive you that week of veg lol


woohoo that means its my 1st 12/12 grow


----------



## del66666 (Jun 2, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey thanks for the help del. i have one slight problem. I have 4 monster super lemon hazes in my tent now that still have a couple more weeks at least . they are under super lumen lighting.... i can kick it down to 600 watts if need be.. can i start my seeds under that? If not i have one other option. I have a phototron..are you familiar with them.? . its a small vertical grow unit with flouro lighting suited for vegging. I cannot change the lighting out in that unit. Can i start the seedlings in there? what are your thoughts on this?
> your feed back is much appreciated. i have found a hydro store that has the canna coco that i was going to use.. so thats cool..
> later, amber


help is what we are here for, if it was me id go for option 2 as even in 12-12 from seed they go through a veg period, ive always used cfls to start my plants off for the first few weeks...never used canna coco but i hear good things.


----------



## cannaboy (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone ever 12/12 from seed with a sativa or sativa dominant strain?...and how long did it take?..I may have one on my hands in my current grow. Thx


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 2, 2011)

cool! thanks del.. using the phototron willl be very helpful. im glad i didnt get rid of it!
. YOur journal is so super helpful. ive slowly been making my way through it again and again.. i need to start taking notes..lol.. 
and Hi sambo!
take it easy
Amber


----------



## GreenThought911 (Jun 2, 2011)

You grow 12/12 even in veg cycle? Sorry if that sounds like a dumb question but I'm new to this.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 3, 2011)

GreenThought911 said:


> You grow 12/12 even in veg cycle? Sorry if that sounds like a dumb question but I'm new to this.


hello mate.......12-12 from the start so that the plant flowers as soon as it is ready.....you thinking of trying it?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 3, 2011)

cannaboy said:


> Anyone ever 12/12 from seed with a sativa or sativa dominant strain?...and how long did it take?..I may have one on my hands in my current grow. Thx


sativas should be ideal but cant say ive done a heavy sativa.........


----------



## del66666 (Jun 3, 2011)

the only one out of 8 to survive...........swiss cheese......said the air pots wrent exactly my cup of tea for 12-12 cause to tall for my cab so decided to cut a 6 litre down a bit....dont want to much upward growth.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 3, 2011)

del66666 said:


> the only one out of 8 to survive...........swiss cheese......said the air pots wrent exactly my cup of tea for 12-12 cause to tall for my cab so decided to cut a 6 litre down a bit....dont want to much upward growth.


how old is that one del ? i was going to get air pots other day but the bloke at the shop told me they were rubbish and just a money spinner. just a warning mate.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 3, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> how old is that one del ? i was going to get air pots other day but the bloke at the shop told me they were rubbish and just a money spinner. just a warning mate.


yeah im not to impressde with them either yet but only trying a few to compare.......think its a week old or there abouts............starting to look dry and curl so not even sure its going to make it, cant figure what the fuck is going on.... will have to disenfect everything and start again i reckon......


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 3, 2011)

could it be a bad coco brick ? or isit same stuff you have used before ?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 3, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> could it be a bad coco brick ? or isit same stuff you have used before ?


differennt block but same delivery, got some b and q potting soil to start the next few off just to be safe......guess i shall have to consider everything til i find the culprit....if i find it...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey Del...
hahah, i was listening to Maiden this morning and this song came up and i thought of your name and figured out what it means... DEviL 666...hahahaha
so this if for you buddy
[youtube]7-iRf9AWoyE[/youtube]


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 3, 2011)

del66666 said:


> differennt block but same delivery, got some b and q potting soil to start the next few off just to be safe......guess i shall have to consider everything til i find the culprit....if i find it...


Just use rockwool mate for beans, perfect for use in coco


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 3, 2011)

Bollocks lol, dunno how that other attatchment got there.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 3, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Bollocks lol, dunno how that other attatchment got there.


stop putting pics of live seedlings up cause im getting a little jealous.........


----------



## del66666 (Jun 3, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey Del...
> hahah, i was listening to Maiden this morning and this song came up and i thought of your name and figured out what it means... DEviL 666...hahahaha
> so this if for you buddy
> [youtube]7-iRf9AWoyE[/youtube]


cheers Dr Amber.....enjoyed that.................joes garage lol.............havent heard that in a while.......


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 3, 2011)

del66666 said:


> stop putting pics of live seedlings up cause im getting a little jealous.........


lol yeah you've had a bit of a bad run mate. Ive started a few beans off in coco but much prefer the rockwool, old habbits die hard and all that. Couple of quid for a tray of cubes, cant go wrong mate. BTW these grapefruits come in all shapes and sizes dont they lol, think everyone ive poped has been a different pheno.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 3, 2011)

So i still have yet to get a new ^00 MH so i went straight from cfl's to the 600 hps on day 30 of 12/12 this is day 41 total and i think i have one that is showing fem at the moment not sure thought but they are looking really nice so far the tallest is at 14" and the rest come in at around 10 1/2 to 13" apiece...


----------



## seamore green (Jun 3, 2011)

What strain man?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 4, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> So i still have yet to get a new ^00 MH so i went straight from cfl's to the 600 hps on day 30 of 12/12 this is day 41 total and i think i have one that is showing fem at the moment not sure thought but they are looking really nice so far the tallest is at 14" and the rest come in at around 10 1/2 to 13" apiece...


looking good and compact at the moment mate, look chunky


----------



## del66666 (Jun 4, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> lol yeah you've had a bit of a bad run mate. Ive started a few beans off in coco but much prefer the rockwool, old habbits die hard and all that. Couple of quid for a tray of cubes, cant go wrong mate. BTW these grapefruits come in all shapes and sizes dont they lol, think everyone ive poped has been a different pheno.
> View attachment 1631488


yeah might try the rockwool, nothing ventured...........different phenos but all beautiful looking gals


----------



## del66666 (Jun 4, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> So i still have yet to get a new ^00 MH so i went straight from cfl's to the 600 hps on day 30 of 12/12 this is day 41 total and i think i have one that is showing fem at the moment not sure thought but they are looking really nice so far the tallest is at 14" and the rest come in at around 10 1/2 to 13" apiece...


whats a 00 mh?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 4, 2011)

well still not sure why my seedlings died but im putting some in compost, some in coco, some under natural light, changed the cfl for an mh, putting some in main cab under hps,some in small cab using boiled water for some, straight tap for others, giving it all a clean with neem..............i will sort this problem out.........i think


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 4, 2011)

dodgy fem seeds del? aint like you dont no what ya doing m8.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 4, 2011)

My bad hometeam i was a lil baked and called myself speed typing,lol but the strains are Purple Kush and then i have my PK crosses going again PK x SDG sweet deep grapefriut and then the Strawberry blue x PK i just got good news my bro is giving me 3 GDP clones from out his way this weekend now we are talking he says they are 10" now so i may be able to cross one with a PK if i get a pk boy..As for the 00 mh i meant to say 600 watt mh bulb i dont have so i went right from cfl's to 600 watt hps at day 30..


----------



## del66666 (Jun 4, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> dodgy fem seeds del? aint like you dont no what ya doing m8.


thets what i keep telling myself lol.................ah well off with the fems and in with the regs..........just got here


----------



## del66666 (Jun 4, 2011)

okey dokey so i got 4 bbs showed their heads and have decided to germ the lemon skunk and the 3 autos....................intention to cross a lemon skunk with a bubblebomb...


----------



## del66666 (Jun 4, 2011)

my slightly cut down pots.... my 3 fem autos in germ.....10 lemon skunk in germ


----------



## del66666 (Jun 4, 2011)

some pics of 12-12 from seed i did a little while ago..............the 2nd pic is orange bud and kannabia special skunk.......the 1st pic is the same kannabia that just didnt get any bigger and gave me 1 1/4.............northern lights in middle and the same orange bud that shot up........i think this was just before i changed to coco


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 4, 2011)

del on the off chance do you have any pics of 12/12 from seed at about 2 - 3 weeks old. wanna make sure my plants aint lagging lol 1st time using the coco n all that


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 4, 2011)

gobsmakkin wankmaterial the ganj pics on ere makes me feel like a right perv sittin here drinkin coffee gawpin at pics lmao


----------



## richard rahl (Jun 4, 2011)

hey guys whats the best(easiest) way to keep this baby moist while im gone a week on vacation?? im thinkin double cup with no holes....but opinions welcome. i dont have any drip systems or anything so thats out of the question.....


----------



## del66666 (Jun 5, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> hey guys whats the best(easiest) way to keep this baby moist while im gone a week on vacation?? im thinkin double cup with no holes....but opinions welcome. i dont have any drip systems or anything so thats out of the question.....


some sort of wick...........


----------



## del66666 (Jun 5, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> del on the off chance do you have any pics of 12/12 from seed at about 2 - 3 weeks old. wanna make sure my plants aint lagging lol 1st time using the coco n all that


im not very organised but will look for some......


----------



## del66666 (Jun 5, 2011)

bubblebombs away..................


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> okey dokey so i got 4 bbs showed their heads and have decided to germ the lemon skunk and the 3 autos....................intention to cross a lemon skunk with a bubblebomb...


So your germing autos now del, never thought id see that lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> bubblebombs away..................


Got enough beans there mate, ya cabs gonna be be overrun


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 5, 2011)

Feeding time for this lot. Ive now binned all the brainstorm dutch passion can kiss my arse all 10 beans were naff everything else is doing sweet. Just germed one of my fav smokes and best strains about imo skunk #1 lets see how she responds 12/12 also germed a couple of maroc beans. Think im running about 13 strains at the min.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 5, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> del on the off chance do you have any pics of 12/12 from seed at about 2 - 3 weeks old. wanna make sure my plants aint lagging lol 1st time using the coco n all that


Ave a look at my last pic, the girls in the 5/6" pots are around 3/4 weeks in.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 5, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> So your germing autos now del, never thought id see that lol


they were freebies so i will try them and then slag them off.............


----------



## del66666 (Jun 5, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Got enough beans there mate, ya cabs gonna be be overrun


got another 10 lemon skunk germing too but all regs so just save the best male and fems as it goes.....


----------



## del66666 (Jun 5, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Feeding time for this lot. Ive now binned all the brainstorm dutch passion can kiss my arse all 10 beans were naff everything else is doing sweet. Just germed one of my fav smokes and best strains about imo skunk #1 lets see how she responds 12/12 also germed a couple of maroc beans. Think im running about 13 strains at the min.
> View attachment 1634012


thats a lovely little collection you got there mate....13 is unlucky get some more strains in lol


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 5, 2011)

del can u show me how your putting those in the pot, those seedlings are ready once the root looks like that right? without the shell opening. ive been putting my seedlings, root in the soil and leaving the shell exposed and maybe a little root. and the shells are cracked obviously a little or the root wouldnt be out lol but they are safe to put in the light the way im doing it right ?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 5, 2011)

raining here in sunny vegas............


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> thats a lovely little collection you got there mate....13 is unlucky get some more strains in lol


Your right, ill make it 15 strains


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> got another 10 lemon skunk germing too but all regs so just save the best male and fems as it goes.....


Where do you keep the males then, in the main cab or you got another place for em.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 5, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Where do you keep the males then, in the main cab or you got another place for em.


hmmmm good question......got a small cab..going to be a bit risky but the male will be small so wont be loads of pollen, last time i stuck it in the cab and just shook it lol...did seed a few buds on the next plant though...


----------



## del66666 (Jun 5, 2011)

mac.os.x said:


> del can u show me how your putting those in the pot, those seedlings are ready once the root looks like that right? without the shell opening. ive been putting my seedlings, root in the soil and leaving the shell exposed and maybe a little root. and the shells are cracked obviously a little or the root wouldnt be out lol but they are safe to put in the light the way im doing it right ?


when they get a tail i make a hole in the coco and put the seed in tail down and cover the seed head a little and water in.....if yours are working then it matters not.........


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 5, 2011)

del , when you move your plants from cfl to hps how close do you keep them to the bulb? do you keep them quite abit away or do they tollorate the heat ?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 5, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> del , when you move your plants from cfl to hps how close do you keep them to the bulb? do you keep them quite abit away or do they tollorate the heat ?


never a problem with the diamond but with the euro i have to be a bit more careful...........i say best in stages, soon see some yellowing if they dont like it, you moving yours then ?.....i took my 250 mh out of my small cupboard and put a dual spec hps cause that mh was making the cab well fuckin hot.............


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> never a problem with the diamond but with the euro i have to be a bit more careful...........i say best in stages, soon see some yellowing if they dont like it, you moving yours then ?.....i took my 250 mh out of my small cupboard and put a dual spec hps cause that mh was making the cab well fuckin hot.............


not moving them just yet wanna give them 3 weeks under the CFL's first , i need to be abit carefull now ive got this new tent all the extra space is making me greedy and if im not carefull ill end up germing like 20 odd seeds haha . i want to wait until ive chopped the PPP and the AK48 before i put the others in there. i hear ya bout the mh , they kick out loads of heat , doesnt help now the weathor is getting warmer also , the other day my tent was reading 31.1 degrees but the room the tents in was near enough the same temp, notmuch i can do about it, its because the sun had been shining direct at the room ... ibet the CFL self ballasts arnt that far behind the MH in terms of heat !


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 5, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Ave a look at my last pic, the girls in the 5/6" pots are around 3/4 weeks in.


 thanks alot mate , there all looking good


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 5, 2011)

@robbie

MH chuck out some serious heat mate, ive just swapped over from my 250w mh too 250w cfl because of the heat issue. With the mh the temps were 32 with the cfl there down too 24 the cfl really cant compete with the mh in terms of growth but i only start seedlings under it for a week or so then they go under the hps. Running your lights at night helps with temps, if you can bring in fresh air into the tent via an open window this helps as does venting into another room but if its a hot day your right, not much you can do about it. Ive used ac in the past to combat heat but i was using alot more wattage then now ive dropped down a few watts and use air cooled hoods heat isnt really a problem.......yet lol well see what happens when it gets really hot.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey whats up del, do you recommend topping for 2 or 4 colas on a 12/12?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 5, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> @robbie
> 
> MH chuck out some serious heat mate, ive just swapped over from my 250w mh too 250w cfl because of the heat issue. With the mh the temps were 32 with the cfl there down too 24 the cfl really cant compete with the mh in terms of growth but i only start seedlings under it for a week or so then they go under the hps. Running your lights at night helps with temps, if you can bring in fresh air into the tent via an open window this helps as does venting into another room but if its a hot day your right, not much you can do about it. Ive used ac in the past to combat heat but i was using alot more wattage then now ive dropped down a few watts and use air cooled hoods heat isnt really a problem.......yet lol well see what happens when it gets really hot.


already run 1000 watts at night plus fans etc ..........its all ok now i put the hps in....fuck the mh....


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 6, 2011)

del66666 said:


> already run 1000 watts at night plus fans etc ..........its all ok now i put the hps in....fuck the mh....


Im running my cabs in the day, with nft i ran at night now im in coco theres abit more work with repotting hand watering so rather do that in the afternoon than try and do it in the evening/night, but yeah fuck mh... too hot for me.


----------



## dmwk1822 (Jun 6, 2011)

yo DEL im diggin this thread MATE!!!!! lol im American dude but fo sho this thread is tight 154PAGES wtf tons of info on here keep it good man thanks for the help man


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 6, 2011)

cannacocoporn.....


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 6, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Im running my cabs in the day, with nft i ran at night now im in coco theres abit more work with repotting hand watering so rather do that in the afternoon than try and do it in the evening/night, but yeah fuck mh... too hot for me.


same thing mate , i run my lights during the day so i can check on them, repot, etc during the day , to much trouble waiting till later on then having to rush so im not still doing it at 3am lol


----------



## del66666 (Jun 6, 2011)

dmwk1822 said:


> yo DEL im diggin this thread MATE!!!!! lol im American dude but fo sho this thread is tight 154PAGES wtf tons of info on here keep it good man thanks for the help man


cheers fella, more than welcome here....hope we can all keep learning from each other.......


----------



## del66666 (Jun 6, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> same thing mate , i run my lights during the day so i can check on them, repot, etc during the day , to much trouble waiting till later on then having to rush so im not still doing it at 3am lol


id just be looking at them all day if my lights were on........do my ead in.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 6, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> cannacocoporn.....


where?.............what you on man.........


----------



## del66666 (Jun 6, 2011)

bbs are coming up..............


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 6, 2011)

looking good , looking good


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 6, 2011)

when ur using ur autos when do you usually find them starting to flower thought i might hav had a few hairs at 4 weeks,as the packet says 8 from seed to finish...

i know most folk say it takes ten for em to finish tho.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 6, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> when ur using ur autos when do you usually find them starting to flower thought i might hav had a few hairs at 4 weeks,as the packet says 8 from seed to finish...
> 
> i know most folk say it takes ten for em to finish tho.


never used them before but i think you should def see hairs now mate or they hsve no chance in flowering that quick........


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 6, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> when ur using ur autos when do you usually find them starting to flower thought i might hav had a few hairs at 4 weeks,as the packet says 8 from seed to finish...
> 
> i know most folk say it takes ten for em to finish tho.


main problem with autos ..... most of them arnt auto !


----------



## drmarcusg (Jun 6, 2011)

ill never grow another auto....my 12-12 girls are bigger than any of the 6 auto's ive grown...better selection, better genetics, more potent with photoperiods...a 12-12 from seed photoperiod can be the size of an auto but can also get much much bigger.....my 2 cents


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 6, 2011)

sound,aye first time tryin these dont have a scooby.

iv noticed overnight or last 24 hours theyv went nuts with many new pairs of leaves and no sign at all of changing,is worrying as im to a schedule of moving out lol.

does any1 bother snipping the A tip to help yield with 12-12/autos?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 6, 2011)

drmarcusg said:


> ill never grow another auto....my 12-12 girls are bigger than any of the 6 auto's ive grown...better selection, better genetics, more potent with photoperiods...a 12-12 from seed photoperiod can be the size of an auto but can also get much much bigger.....my 2 cents


praise the lord we have a convert...................right on.......


----------



## del66666 (Jun 6, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> sound,aye first time tryin these dont have a scooby.
> 
> iv noticed overnight or last 24 hours theyv went nuts with many new pairs of leaves and no sign at all of changing,is worrying as im to a schedule of moving out lol.
> 
> does any1 bother snipping the A tip to help yield with 12-12/autos?


stick em 12-12 an make em flower.......


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 6, 2011)

will do...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 6, 2011)

hahaha, cool avitar del.. ive got a 12/12 project underway!!!!!!! thanks for the inspiration.
whats your favorite Zappa song? the guy was such a genius.. he cracks me up.
take it easy
Dr. Trichomes


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 6, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahaha, cool avitar del.. ive got a 12/12 project underway!!!!!!! thanks for the inspiration.
> whats your favorite Zappa song? the guy was such a genius.. he cracks me up.
> take it easy
> Dr. Trichomes


dels to old for songs fucking el ambs we gonna get some fiftys shit from youtube now lolol

jus messing del lololol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 6, 2011)

errr ooppps kinda missed this one sorry bro i'll be back to catch up


----------



## olylifter420 (Jun 6, 2011)

hey del, do you recommend topping a plant that is doing a 12/12 life cycle?


----------



## jdizzle22 (Jun 6, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> sound,aye first time tryin these dont have a scooby.
> 
> iv noticed overnight or last 24 hours theyv went nuts with many new pairs of leaves and no sign at all of changing,is worrying as im to a schedule of moving out lol.
> 
> does any1 bother snipping the A tip to help yield with 12-12/autos?


Just wanna make sure, you do know autos are not meant for 12/12 correct? *that they are meant for 18/6 - 24/0 from seed to harvest
Yup darn plants can just burst, I'm sure you'll be happy


----------



## del66666 (Jun 7, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> hey del, do you recommend topping a plant that is doing a 12/12 life cycle?


i reckon if you want to top , do it at the earliest time you can........i did 2 but im not impressed..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 7, 2011)

hey del, that coco you use looks and sounds really sweet. In the heat of the summer, how often do you find yourself having to water your girls?
thanks
amber


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 7, 2011)

jdizzle22 said:


> Just wanna make sure, you do know autos are not meant for 12/12 correct? *that they are meant for 18/6 - 24/0 from seed to harvest
> Yup darn plants can just burst, I'm sure you'll be happy


right well i did have em on 24/0,and did see on seed websites that they recommended 24 or 18.But wanted an overall concensus on what th fuk they actually need lol

this is th elast time im doin autos

im inspired by these fems or norms 12/12 from seed for the future but will swith ma autos back to 24 to be sure


----------



## k3nz1387 (Jun 7, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> right well i did have em on 24/0,and did see on seed websites that they recommended 24 or 18.But wanted an overall concensus on what th fuk they actually need lol
> 
> this is th elast time im doin autos
> 
> im inspired by these fems or norms 12/12 from seed for the future but will swith ma autos back to 24 to be sure


i can remember a discussion on an experiment someone did and the results showed that 20/4 light schedule produced bigger, healthier plants that produced the biggest yield.

also del i harvest an auto i done 12/12 from seed and am very dissapointed in yield. it was 52 gram wet. i dnt think im gonna be trying 12/12 with any autos in a hurry.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks del, so i should just let it grow through its natural cycle without any type of training correct?





del66666 said:


> i reckon if you want to top , do it at the earliest time you can........i did 2 but im not impressed..


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 7, 2011)

k3nz1387 said:


> i can remember a discussion on an experiment someone did and the results showed that 20/4 light schedule produced bigger, healthier plants that produced the biggest yield.
> 
> also del i harvest an auto i done 12/12 from seed and am very dissapointed in yield. it was 52 gram wet. i dnt think im gonna be trying 12/12 with any autos in a hurry.


pretty sure Dell dont use autos dude

think he jus uses norms maybe femmd and does it 12/12 from seed


----------



## del66666 (Jun 7, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> Thanks del, so i should just let it grow through its natural cycle without any type of training correct?


either leave them or tie the top over to even the level of the buds so they get equal light mate


----------



## del66666 (Jun 7, 2011)

k3nz1387 said:


> i can remember a discussion on an experiment someone did and the results showed that 20/4 light schedule produced bigger, healthier plants that produced the biggest yield.
> 
> also del i harvest an auto i done 12/12 from seed and am very dissapointed in yield. it was 52 gram wet. i dnt think im gonna be trying 12/12 with any autos in a hurry.


i dont use autos but got 3 free this time....was just suggesting going 12-12 with them cause bam said they hadnt shown signs of flowering yet and the word is sometimes they wont auto flower........


----------



## del66666 (Jun 7, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey del, that coco you use looks and sounds really sweet. In the heat of the summer, how often do you find yourself having to water your girls?
> thanks
> amber


hi doc..........in a 6 ish litre pot at end of cycle i water every other or every day, with a 10 litre every other................more you feed the better...smaller pots i have fed twice a day......glad to hear we have tempted you to try 12-12 from seed...........im sure you will do a fine job......


----------



## del66666 (Jun 7, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> pretty sure Dell dont use autos dude
> 
> think he jus uses norms maybe femmd and does it 12/12 from seed


right on bam...except now ive switched to reg seeds and i have 3 freebie autos......


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 7, 2011)

del66666 said:


> right on bam...except now ive switched to reg seeds and i have 3 freebie autos......


oo reckon a thread of u doin autos from seed would be a great help not only for me to see but for every1 else to live up to

would finally put down a lot of myths i reckon and give folks summit t go by instead of the kinda vague cfl works cfls dont goin about lol but with autos to norms 12-12 n shit

if u get me lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 7, 2011)

the problem with autos is the seeds way more than the final product .. cant see why people would bother when you can 12/12 regs from seed ... for the sake of a extra 2-3 week you get a garenteed oz min ... autos are mostly oz MAX.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 7, 2011)

would b gud t c wot del got tho... might put that oz t shame lol neva know


----------



## drmarcusg (Jun 7, 2011)

auto sugar mango ryder 12-12 from seed...


----------



## drmarcusg (Jun 7, 2011)

bluehash 12-12 from seed...big difference....


----------



## officernasty (Jun 7, 2011)

has anyone grown barneys farm lsd with the 12-12? if so is it better to let it grow normally or do the 12-12?


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 8, 2011)

drmarcusg said:


> View attachment 1637839 bluehash 12-12 from seed...big difference....


definate side diff,the bud looks gud on the first one but obv looks really gaunt.

still think autos need someone to rip em apart that gets heavy results elsewher

i know mine aint gona b up to much as ther in a cab suitable for vegging lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 8, 2011)

officernasty said:


> has anyone grown barneys farm lsd with the 12-12? if so is it better to let it grow normally or do the 12-12?


depends what your after... obviously if you veg a plant , top a plant , lst a plant you will get bigger yeilds... 12/12 from seed isnt about massive yeilds its more about quality smoke, reasonable amounts and faster turn around...


----------



## richard rahl (Jun 8, 2011)

officernasty said:


> has anyone grown barneys farm lsd with the 12-12? if so is it better to let it grow normally or do the 12-12?


2 or 3 weeks into mine right now


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 8, 2011)

Spent the day potting up, these coco blocks dont seem to make up as much as they say gonna need to get some more quick time and nutes as well. Im liking the hesi now but it doesnt go as far as sensi so not sure what to get, better make my mind up as ill be out in a few days.


----------



## richard rahl (Jun 8, 2011)

drmarcusg said:


> auto sugar mango ryder 12-12 from seed...


heres a white dwarf auto i got going. started off inside cfl's on 20/4, but moved outside when i started 12-12. it dont compare to del's shit, but i aint gonna be mad at it lol.


think i got some newer pic on my other drive, ima check and put up in a min


----------



## richard rahl (Jun 8, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> think i got some newer pic on my other drive, ima check and put up in a min


here we go....a lil fatter in these


----------



## richard rahl (Jun 8, 2011)

yeah, sounds like its decision time jimmy, lol, better get on the ball


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 8, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> yeah, sounds like its decision time jimmy, lol, better get on the ball


Went with sensi as i can use it in different mediums, got a tent as well lol gotta stay away from hydro shops.


----------



## richard rahl (Jun 8, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Went with sensi as i can use it in different mediums, got a tent as well lol gotta stay away from hydro shops.


 even more space.................hmmmmmmmmmmm.................sounds like a new list of strains comin soon then


----------



## jdizzle22 (Jun 8, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> heres a white dwarf auto i got going. started off inside cfl's on 20/4, but moved outside when i started 12-12. it dont compare to del's shit, but i aint gonna be mad at it lol.
> 
> 
> think i got some newer pic on my other drive, ima check and put up in a min


I'm a bit curious and confused, what is with people growing autos on 12-12 in here? Is it because they need to grow them with regular plants on 12-12?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 9, 2011)

*So i went in and checked the ladies and gave them a good watering before i leave town tommorow and behold there were Ladies in the house so far i have at least 4 confirmed Girls out of the 7 thats left in the box...Day 45 average Height 16" and they have yet to began the stretch...*


----------



## richard rahl (Jun 9, 2011)

jdizzle22 said:


> I'm a bit curious and confused, what is with people growing autos on 12-12 in here? Is it because they need to grow them with regular plants on 12-12?


no no.......my auto was a freebie and i had it in my box on 20/4. when i needed box to start my 12/12, i moved my auto outside under the sun. i dont think anyone in here is doin 12/12 auto, i think thats a common knowledge no no


----------



## drmarcusg (Jun 9, 2011)

jdizzle22 said:


> I'm a bit curious and confused, what is with people growing autos on 12-12 in here? Is it because they need to grow them with regular plants on 12-12?


yea i had one auto seed left and just didnt give a shit so i threw it in dirt and put it with the rest of my photoperiod girls....i just thought it would be interesting to compare....i def would not recomend growing autos on 12-12 or really growing autos at all....


----------



## del66666 (Jun 9, 2011)

all the bbs are up.....most been up a few days, got 5 lemon skunk up, let the bloody pots dry right out so lost a few.getting really slap dash these days..............


----------



## del66666 (Jun 9, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> *So i went in and checked the ladies and gave them a good watering before i leave town tommorow and behold there were Ladies in the house so far i have at least 4 confirmed Girls out of the 7 thats left in the box...Day 45 average Height 16" and they have yet to began the stretch...*


4 out of 7.......nice............tbats put a smile on yer face lol..........


----------



## del66666 (Jun 9, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> here we go....a lil fatter in these
> 
> View attachment 1638681View attachment 1638682View attachment 1638683


filling out nicely now mate......


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 9, 2011)

iv heard so much over the years bout lemon skunk an never been able to try it,are they norm or fem man?


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 9, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> *So i went in and checked the ladies and gave them a good watering before i leave town tommorow and behold there were Ladies in the house so far i have at least 4 confirmed Girls out of the 7 thats left in the box...Day 45 average Height 16" and they have yet to began the stretch...*


dude those first 3 pics would be great to add to a sexing forum/thread really clear


----------



## del66666 (Jun 9, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> oo reckon a thread of u doin autos from seed would be a great help not only for me to see but for every1 else to live up to
> 
> would finally put down a lot of myths i reckon and give folks summit t go by instead of the kinda vague cfl works cfls dont goin about lol but with autos to norms 12-12 n shit
> 
> if u get me lol


im only probably going to give them 12 hours mate............might have even killed them, i let some pots dry right out, either lemon skunk or the autos........must remember to look at lights on.........................rudralis= low thc in my book


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 9, 2011)

should be interestin findin out wots wot then lol sure theyl b safe in ur hands.


----------



## richard rahl (Jun 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> all the bbs are up.....most been up a few days, got 5 lemon skunk up, let the bloody pots dry right out so lost a few.getting really slap dash these days..............


man it sure would b nice if *I* had a small handful of some bb's


----------



## del66666 (Jun 9, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> iv heard so much over the years bout lemon skunk an never been able to try it,are they norm or fem man?


i got regs this time, breeding time.....fooking knock out smoke of many layers.


----------



## richard rahl (Jun 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ................rudralis= low thc in my book


when i started out a while back, i was total noob and researched everything before i got started. autos were what i was looking at heavy until i came across this thread. i believe 12-12 has more pros than auto's, but autos definately have there place. they are breeding them now to have pretty good levels(20%+) of thc, so prolly still better than anything u gonna get off the corner. del i respect u alot and say this with all of it, but im gonna have to give u the same advice i c u give people on 12-12, u shouldnt bash it until u try it  lol, i really think that if you could give an auto what it needs, u will still favor 12-12, but respect the capabilities of autos. if u have tried autos b4, ive missed it somewhere and just disreguard this post lol


----------



## del66666 (Jun 9, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> when i started out a while back, i was total noob and researched everything before i got started. autos were what i was looking at heavy until i came across this thread. i believe 12-12 has more pros than auto's, but autos definately have there place. they are breeding them now to have pretty good levels(20%+) of thc, so prolly still better than anything u gonna get off the corner. del i respect u alot and say this with all of it, but im gonna have to give u the same advice i c u give people on 12-12, u shouldnt bash it until u try it  lol, i really think that if you could give an auto what it needs, u will still favor 12-12, but respect the capabilities of autos. if u have tried autos b4, ive missed it somewhere and just disreguard this post lol


well ive got 3 in now so im giving them a try but the biggest bug i have with them is it seems you have to put more light in to get less bud out...........


----------



## richard rahl (Jun 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> well ive got 3 in now so im giving them a try but the biggest bug i have with them is it seems you have to put more light in to get less bud out...........


yeah true, but ive seen some threads with some descent returns. also with someone just starting or on a budget, u can run 24/0 and wont have to worry about timers or light seals and such. then i found this thread and was blown away by what you could do with 12-12. about the same timeframe and u got less light, more bud, and way more strain choices. mine is doing pretty good outside too, and if planted early enuf, one could get 2 crops outside in the growing season.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 9, 2011)

all my girls..............


----------



## del66666 (Jun 9, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> yeah true, but ive seen some threads with some descent returns. also with someone just starting or on a budget, u can run 24/0 and wont have to worry about timers or light seals and such. then i found this thread and was blown away by what you could do with 12-12. about the same timeframe and u got less light, more bud, and way more strain choices. mine is doing pretty good outside too, and if planted early enuf, one could get 2 crops outside in the growing season.


im sure its all good mate or they wouldnt keep selling..........think im going to grow mostly my own stuff though....kind of like the idea of having seeds to waste and be growing someting a little different.


----------



## richard rahl (Jun 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> all my girls..............


what strain are the nugs? i remember back in the day man, i came across a guy with some "kb". it was 55$/8th, but man it was so good. have no idea what strain it was but it kinda looked like what u have in the pic. small lil nugs with orange hairs. mmmmmmmm brings back memories lol, best bud i ever got in my area. real deal dug out and 1 hitter and u was good for few hours lol


----------



## richard rahl (Jun 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> im sure its all good mate or they wouldnt keep selling..........think im going to grow mostly my own stuff though....kind of like the idea of having seeds to waste and be growing someting a little different.


when i get me some new boxes going, im gonna try to allow myself room for breeding. hell, if nothing but for the cost of seeds, u still gaining alot of ground(saving alot of dough) by doin ur own


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 9, 2011)

Im sure autos have there place but personally i wouldnt waste space in my cabs with autos when you can get better results doing 12/12 from seed.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 9, 2011)

they useful if you have some extra space in your veg cab.. if you have a veg cab...


----------



## dmwk1822 (Jun 9, 2011)

hey guys does anyone have anything to say about taking clones off a plant in 12/12??? and how long normally till my plant starts bushing out and shit just a ruff est. if anyone has one. everyones buds are looking Bomb guys keep up the good work hopefully soon ill be showing pics of some crazy dank.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jun 10, 2011)

people take clones under 12/12 all the time. it's called monster cropping. i see most people take clones up to 3 weeks of budding. after that i would just re-veg the plant after it finishes.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 10, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> what strain are the nugs? i remember back in the day man, i came across a guy with some "kb". it was 55$/8th, but man it was so good. have no idea what strain it was but it kinda looked like what u have in the pic. small lil nugs with orange hairs. mmmmmmmm brings back memories lol, best bud i ever got in my area. real deal dug out and 1 hitter and u was good for few hours lol


havent a clue really, i lose track of the different bud ive had lol.....


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 11, 2011)

i got 2 plants that should be finished in about another week , after that i got 2 strains that should be finished in about 3-4 weeks then thats the last of my soil grows lol , i got 5 plants in coco that have just stuck under the hps and im gonna crack 3 more next weekend ... im gonna try hesi coco sample set soon also im intrested in there stuff and there price seems better than canna


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 11, 2011)

Cant go wrong with hesi its alot cheaper than sensi which i also use. Im sticking with hesi for my coco grows mainly because of price, dont wanna waste expensive nutes with run to waste. Gonna use the sensi with a couple of DWC grows in my new tent lol. Gonna break the rules and veg some rocklock and chuck em under a 600w.


----------



## richard rahl (Jun 11, 2011)

another week of growth for my ladies........

Edit:
1&2- white dwarf, really startin to fatten up now
3-lsd(surviving twin)
4- super sour og i topped last week
5 6 7&8- white dwarf
9 & 10- lsd
11&12- lsd for party cup competition
13- ssog
14-lsd
15-party cup comp


----------



## richard rahl (Jun 11, 2011)

think i wanna try coco too, whats a good place to order bricks and nutes from?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 12, 2011)

richard rahl said:


> think i wanna try coco too, whats a good place to order bricks and nutes from?


fertile fibre for coco and greens for hesi...................


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 12, 2011)

how did ur struggling seedlings end up del m8, saw the latest pic , is that them or a new batch of ladies ?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 12, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> how did ur struggling seedlings end up del m8, saw the latest pic , is that them or a new batch of ladies ?


all 8 pick n mix fems died............then i planted loads of bbs and 10 lemon skunk and 3 autos..............i let the pots dry out to much and killed 2 autos and 7 lemons...oh dear what am i like............so all the bbs are well, 3 lemons are cool and 1 auto, so ok for breeding touch wood...........germing 2 pineapple kush and doing some more later cause nearly time to cut some down in the bigger cab...........repotted today more pics later...


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 12, 2011)

Not having much luck myself with 6 rocklock beans. Never had an issue with DNAs beans before but these 6 are taking there time been 4 days and nowt is happening.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 12, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Not having much luck myself with 6 rocklock beans. Never had an issue with DNAs beans before but these 6 are taking there time been 4 days and nowt is happening.


someones fucking them in the post lol......hmmmmm


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, someones fucking with me beans and it aint me lol. I start to get worried after a few days and nothings happened, if they didnt cost 40 odd quid for 6 i wouldnt mind. I hope all 6 arent duds wanted to find a keeper and keep it as a mother, dont look like thats gonna happen.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 12, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah, someones fucking with me beans and it aint me lol. I start to get worried after a few days and nothings happened, if they didnt cost 40 odd quid for 6 i wouldnt mind. I hope all 6 arent duds wanted to find a keeper and keep it as a mother, dont look like thats gonna happen.


yeah i like them to pop in 48 hours... but some can be a little slow.....thats the beauty of having your own seeds...reckon i must have thrown 25+bbs in and just going to pick the strongest


----------



## del66666 (Jun 12, 2011)

............bubblebomb........... most of my new gals have been repotted................


----------



## dsam (Jun 12, 2011)

every time I look at this thread Del I get a mix of jealousy and motivation.... because you just know what is going on and you make it look so easy... I will be there someday you are a wise one. great looking babies BTW


----------



## del66666 (Jun 12, 2011)

dsam said:


> every time I look at this thread Del I get a mix of jealousy and motivation.... because you just know what is going on and you make it look so easy... I will be there someday you are a wise one. great looking babies BTW


thanks but really i just do a good impression of knowing what im doing mixed with a big lump of luck.....................and of course that little deal with the devil helps.


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ............bubblebomb........... most of my new gals have been repotted................


dude wer they 12/12 aswell? they are wild lookin buds


----------



## fiyaburnz (Jun 12, 2011)

im with you on the couch lock thats exactly what im going for


----------



## fiyaburnz (Jun 12, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> By the way i like the couch lock about 80 % of the time unless i'm on the water fishing..lol


ok this is who i was replying 2....i gotta get used to this


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 12, 2011)

a fuckin encyclopedia mate u thought about bringin out a book?!!seriosly


----------



## dsam (Jun 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> thanks but really i just do a good impression of knowing what im doing mixed with a big lump of luck.....................and of course that little deal with the devil helps.


We all have a little deal with the Devil! LOL well anyways I read most of this thread but it is out of control... LOL I would love to see just a list of your supplies! a watering sched for babies... then veg period before flowering starts and then when you are balls deep in flowering. also what nutes you are using and at work concentration... 


I know I am asking alot but if you dont ask you will never know right?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 13, 2011)

dsam said:


> We all have a little deal with the Devil! LOL well anyways I read most of this thread but it is out of control... LOL I would love to see just a list of your supplies! a watering sched for babies... then veg period before flowering starts and then when you are balls deep in flowering. also what nutes you are using and at work concentration...
> 
> 
> I know I am asking alot but if you dont ask you will never know right?


well mate these are around a week old in 15 cm pots , 4 are in soil from b and q........the rest in coco and now starting 5ml hesi veg per litre.......will be fed every 2-3 days for now......my plants in flower are all on ripen to help finish their time....ph 6-6.5


----------



## Millsie (Jun 13, 2011)

Del, I see you have a airpot there... What're your experiences with them?
I was thinking of grabbing some 2gal or 3gal airpots. but was just curious
how they actually effect the plant? Does it make the plant taller/shorter, buds more dank?

I know you have to water more often with them, so I'm pretty interested to hear the
watering/nute schedule or do you just keep it to the same schedule as the normal pots?

Cheers man...

p.s. almost finished my grow box


----------



## Enigma684 (Jun 13, 2011)

did you top that bubblebomb del?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 13, 2011)

Howdy Del boy. Hope all is well


----------



## del66666 (Jun 13, 2011)

Millsie said:


> Del, I see you have a airpot there... What're your experiences with them?
> I was thinking of grabbing some 2gal or 3gal airpots. but was just curious
> how they actually effect the plant? Does it make the plant taller/shorter, buds more dank?
> 
> ...


only just started using them..........i cut them down a bit cause dont want tall plants...will be doing a comparison during the next few months so stay tuned and you will be able to see the results as we go....


----------



## del66666 (Jun 13, 2011)

oh yeah must be one hell of a grow box lol


----------



## del66666 (Jun 13, 2011)

Enigma684 said:


> did you top that bubblebomb del?


no mate i just hold the top of the cola down with a stick and cup hook to let the lower buds catch up............very slight lst....


----------



## del66666 (Jun 13, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Howdy Del boy. Hope all is well


hello mate, i trust you had a bloody good time in cyprus you lucky fella...seems like you been gone for a while......hope the bro took care of things for you......all good here.....lost a few of my gals but all good now


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 13, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hello mate, i trust you had a bloody good time in cyprus you lucky fella...seems like you been gone for a while......hope the bro took care of things for you......all good here.....lost a few of my gals but all good now


He has burnt a few tops of buds but nothing serious. Could have been worse


----------



## del66666 (Jun 13, 2011)

big bomb................


----------



## dsam (Jun 13, 2011)

Very lovely!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 13, 2011)

just a lil update on the ladies they are now starting to get the growth on i hit them with a lil (N) tonight to help them keep some greenery through flower...


----------



## Skyhigh88 (Jun 13, 2011)

Here's some picture's of my BBxWW,( Big Bud crossed with White Widow), She is on Week 5 Flowering, i been running her on 12/12 from seed under a 400 watt HPS. and i cut 4 lower branches off a few weeks back, i don't know why, i guess just too see what would happen, lol.. well enjoy!!

View attachment 1647323View attachment 1647324View attachment 1647326View attachment 1647327View attachment 1647328View attachment 1647329View attachment 1647330View attachment 1647331


----------



## del66666 (Jun 14, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> just a lil update on the ladies they are now starting to get the growth on i hit them with a lil (N) tonight to help them keep some greenery through flower...


looking real fine mate, reckon going to be nice long colas on them there gals..........


----------



## del66666 (Jun 14, 2011)

Skyhigh88 said:


> Here's some picture's of my BBxWW,( Big Bud crossed with White Widow), She is on Week 5 Flowering, i been running her on 12/12 from seed under a 400 watt HPS. and i cut 4 lower branches off a few weeks back, i don't know why, i guess just too see what would happen, lol.. well enjoy!!
> 
> View attachment 1647323View attachment 1647324View attachment 1647326View attachment 1647327View attachment 1647328View attachment 1647329View attachment 1647330View attachment 1647331


just love seeing new crosses......very nice job mate...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Del666, 
Hope your well. 
I have 14 babies that are about 9 days from seed. 
I had them incubating under floros in my Phototron for that amount of time and they all geminated nicely.
Yesterday I transpanted all of them into 2 gallon airpots and placed them in my tent under 360 watt HP on 12/12.
I have 2 monster Super Lemon Hazes in there as well. They just needed a little more time. So the Super Lemon Hazes are bumping the glass and the babies are about 2 -3 feet from the light. 
How does this sound so far? Do you have any suggestions.
if need be i can harvest thoses lemons anytime really.


----------



## wiganlad25 (Jun 14, 2011)

will the yield still be same if you start from 12/12.

is their any difference from 18/6


----------



## del66666 (Jun 14, 2011)

hi all, few pics new batch and a few of the girls in flower.....amsterdam haze.......big bomb.......white widow.........


----------



## del66666 (Jun 14, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Del666,
> Hope your well.
> I have 14 babies that are about 9 days from seed.
> I had them incubating under floros in my Phototron for that amount of time and they all geminated nicely.
> ...


all looks fine to me, dont see a need to cut the lemon yet, just have to watch those young ones dont stretch, all you can do is give them as much food and light as possible..,, you say those small ones are in 2 gallon pots.....thats slightly different to uk gallons isnt it......i know someone said but my useless memory...how tall are those lemons? long flowering time too arent they?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 14, 2011)

wiganlad25 said:


> will the yield still be same if you start from 12/12.
> 
> is their any difference from 18/6


18/6 for how long? if a short veg period then id say there wouldnt be much gain, more leaves maybe.....


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 14, 2011)

Just vegged some Kush and Blueberry and Pineapple Express. I'm definitely trying this 12/12 from seed thing. I think it's a great idea.


----------



## jdizzle22 (Jun 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> 18/6 for how long? if a short veg period then id say there wouldnt be much gain, more leaves maybe.....


Yeah it usually takes 12-12 from seed and auto plants about 2-3 weeks to get into flowering right? So going 18/6 the first couple weeks instead of 12-12 would get you 1 extra weeks time. I wonder if that would be more stressful to the plant than 12-12 from seed though?


----------



## wiganlad25 (Jun 14, 2011)

im going to try 12/12 on a 600w hps from seed with bf blue cheese.
just wondered will i still get as much yield as a 18/6 5 weeks veg and 8 weeks flowering


----------



## jdizzle22 (Jun 14, 2011)

wiganlad25 said:


> im going to try 12/12 on a 600w hps from seed with bf blue cheese.
> just wondered will i still get as much yield as a 18/6 5 weeks veg and 8 weeks flowering


How can you ask if you will get the same yield with 6 hours less light every day for 5 weeks?  No it will be less, but it might not be less enough to keep you from doing it again, there are pros and cons to 12-12 from seed just like there are pros and cons to 18/6 from seed.

But yes 12-12 from seed will get you less yield. Now as far as an auto on 18/6 the entire lifespan or the same stain without auto on 12-12 from seed, I have no idea


----------



## del66666 (Jun 15, 2011)

jdizzle22 said:


> Yeah it usually takes 12-12 from seed and auto plants about 2-3 weeks to get into flowering right? So going 18/6 the first couple weeks instead of 12-12 would get you 1 extra weeks time. I wonder if that would be more stressful to the plant than 12-12 from seed though?


im not sure there wouldl be a gain worth talking about but i guess yo could try it and give us your opinion.........


----------



## del66666 (Jun 15, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> Just vegged some Kush and Blueberry and Pineapple Express. I'm definitely trying this 12/12 from seed thing. I think it's a great idea.


coo manl.....i really cant believe there arent more peeps already doing it..........


----------



## mc260377 (Jun 15, 2011)

Brilliant thread - why have I only just found this lol. Subbed for sure! Ive just recently started a grow. Quite a few of them on the go but 3 of them are Bubblelicious Auto that are on 12/12 from seed. Only 4 days in at the moment since germanation.


----------



## Xcon (Jun 15, 2011)

I started 8 of them under 24/0 cfls in party cups for 10 days. Transplanted into 1 gal beach buckets (non-toxic) with ocean forest on day 11 for their 12/12 cycle. Using GH flora series 1:2:3. male/female was 50/50 so now I've got 4 fems under 400w hps

They're 3½ weeks into flower and getting bigger than I expected, I think I'm going to skip veg from now on. Still waiting for my air pots to come, can't wait to play with those


----------



## del66666 (Jun 15, 2011)

mc260377 said:


> Brilliant thread - why have I only just found this lol. Subbed for sure! Ive just recently started a grow. Quite a few of them on the go but 3 of them are Bubblelicious Auto that are on 12/12 from seed. Only 4 days in at the moment since germanation.


hi mate......what made you decide to 12-12 autos? are all your plants autos?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 15, 2011)

Xcon said:


> I started 8 of them under 24/0 cfls in party cups for 10 days. Transplanted into 1 gal beach buckets (non-toxic) with ocean forest on day 11 for their 12/12 cycle. Using GH flora series 1:2:3. male/female was 50/50 so now I've got 4 fems under 400w hps
> 
> They're 3½ weeks into flower and getting bigger than I expected, I think I'm going to skip veg from now on. Still waiting for my air pots to come, can't wait to play with those


hello mate,got some air pots but not convinced for 12-12 from seed............you using reg seeds then...you prefer regs? any breeding? plants are looking good.


----------



## iLlFiTtEdEyE (Jun 15, 2011)

New to the site and this is my first sub. Del, i got some Ultra sonja seeds that are one week into growth about 2 inches tall from seed, im curious about the 12/12 from seed grow... How strong is your nutrient mix for seedlings going into flower, do u have one? Is it too late for me to start flowering? I still have the round leaves and two triangle leaves that just appeared. I have plenty of other strains that im going to flower and needed to get rid of some strains im keeping as mothers. The ultra sonja is being dumped so i figured why not try this method with those seeds.

My setup:

4x8 grow tent
3x6 flood tray
5 in net pots
hydroton
75 gallon resevoir
2 water pumps
1 1000 watt hps mh switchable ballast split to run two 600 watt bulbs at 500 watts each.

Nutrients:

Advanced nutes:
Sensi A/B
Hammerhead 4/10
bud ignitor
bud candy
big bud overdrive

General hydro:

Maxibloom
Koolbloom liquid
koolbloom Dry
Floralicous plus
Subculture M

Boticare's aquashield
Purple Maxx

Best advice you can give please Del regarding these guys i got from seed. What of these nutes should i use if any? How long should i use them or when should i start?

I like your idea about using your veg light for the first weeks of stretch to keep node length down... anyways cant wait to hear from ya!


----------



## Xcon (Jun 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hello mate,got some air pots but not convinced for 12-12 from seed............you using reg seeds then...you prefer regs? any breeding? plants are looking good.


I prefer good genetics, I've got 4 mango diesel vegging outside in my garden, and that's supposed to be a SD mom behind that plant under cfls, I just used my favorite bagseed to fill out the gaps. 12/12 from clone would be ideal for me.

I'm going to use airpots for my mothers and possibly in a flood table down the road. 

edit: here's my outdoor plants


----------



## mc260377 (Jun 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hi mate......what made you decide to 12-12 autos? are all your plants autos?


Space was the main reason. Ive already got a tent that has a White Widow, Pineapple Express, 2 unknowns and a bubblelicious auto on 18/6 and because my other converted shelve area currently has an unknown in there on flowering I thought I might as well put the x3 bubbles in there aswell. Will be nice to see the comparison between the 1 that is on 18/6 and the other 3 that are on 12/12 

I would have had a 3rd room but now that isnt going to happen due to the risk involved and I dont want the landlord sniffing around lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 15, 2011)

Few pics of where im at.


 This lot are mixed strains a few weeks in

9 northern lights


 In the main cab are the grapefruits and WWS. Only had 2 beans crack outa 6 rocklock so germing another 6 and these look better beans so hopefully all will crack and ill have 8 rocklocks so i can pick a good pheno to keep and clone, also got some lemon skunk from DNA germing. Got busy few days now sorting out my grow space, got a tent to put up after i clear enough space for it and prob have to dismantle one of my diy cabs to make room for the tent but ill end up with more actual grow space using the tent plus ill use a 600 instead of a 400. Already fucking knackered so not looking forward to all this work lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> all looks fine to me, dont see a need to cut the lemon yet, just have to watch those young ones dont stretch, all you can do is give them as much food and light as possible..,, you say those small ones are in 2 gallon pots.....thats slightly different to uk gallons isnt it......i know someone said but my useless memory...how tall are those lemons? long flowering time too arent they?


Hey del! Thanks for the quick reply. What you say makes perfect sence. These lemons i have left in the tent are coming down tonite!!!!! I dont know what is going on with these 2 girls really. They really dont look ready from a distance, but when i look at the trichomes, there are some ambers.. so i must have focked something up along the road, oh well. I should have some nice smaller potent buds. Super Lemon haze is said to be a 10 -12 week flowering period... but not for me. They primed at 9 weeks if not sooner. I think having them under SUPER LUMEN hp wattage really blasted them forward. Im not sure if that was such a good thing. Im tending to think, if a strain is sopposed to be flowering for a certain amount of time, then that should really be followed. I think it allows the flowering process to take on a slower more natural growth. Does that make sence?
you know im not sure about the UK to USA gallon conversion.. hahahah, thats really wierd.. 
my 2 last lemons really arent nearly as tall as my other 2 that i already harvested.. maybe they are about 2 and a half feet tall.. One was scrogged and that really halted the upward growth. the other one was a runt to begin with,... Plants are kooky.. 
So im going to lower my light tonite. dont want NO strechin.. thanks for that important reminder del!
later mate


----------



## del66666 (Jun 15, 2011)

mc260377 said:


> Space was the main reason. Ive already got a tent that has a White Widow, Pineapple Express, 2 unknowns and a bubblelicious auto on 18/6 and because my other converted shelve area currently has an unknown in there on flowering I thought I might as well put the x3 bubbles in there aswell. Will be nice to see the comparison between the 1 that is on 18/6 and the other 3 that are on 12/12
> 
> I would have had a 3rd room but now that isnt going to happen due to the risk involved and I dont want the landlord sniffing around lol


bloody landlords........well i dont expect auto will do particularly good on 12-12 but ive got 1 going too just out of interest, look forward to your pics mate


----------



## del66666 (Jun 15, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Few pics of where im at.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1649155 This lot are mixed strains a few weeks in
> ...


hello mate, looking very productive as usual, can seem like a chore at times......but we love it really...........


----------



## del66666 (Jun 15, 2011)

Xcon said:


> I prefer good genetics, I've got 4 mango diesel vegging outside in my garden, and that's supposed to be a SD mom behind that plant under cfls, I just used my favorite bagseed to fill out the gaps. 12/12 from clone would be ideal for me.
> 
> I'm going to use airpots for my mothers and possibly in a flood table down the road.
> 
> edit: here's my outdoor plants


looking good there mate..when you say you prefer good genetics are you saying fems are bad?.. clones are good but just no space for mothers.........and i change strains often.


----------



## Xcon (Jun 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> looking good there mate..when you say you prefer good genetics are you saying fems are bad?.. clones are good but just no space for mothers.........and i change strains often.


No, fems = females of any strain. My bagseed is powerful, but it's not my ideal high. More like a lazy couchlock. The best I've smoked was some kind of kush for $20 a gram but I do love sour diesel. This is what I'm referring to when I say "good" genetics, I'm looking for the perfect high. Top shelf ganja 

Thanks for the compliments!!!


----------



## del66666 (Jun 15, 2011)

Xcon said:


> No, fems = females of any strain. My bagseed is powerful, but it's not my ideal high. More like a lazy couchlock. The best I've smoked was some kind of kush for $20 a gram but I do love sour diesel. This is what I'm referring to when I say "good" genetics, I'm looking for the perfect high. Top shelf ganja
> 
> Thanks for the compliments!!!


yeah im pretty happy with my bubblebomb but doing more breeding this year to see what else i can make...have to say it has out performed all other strains ive tried..... used fem seeds for a few years though.


----------



## Xcon (Jun 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah im pretty happy with my bubblebomb but doing more breeding this year to see what else i can make...have to say it has out performed all other strains ive tried..... used fem seeds for a few years though.


So you get good results from first gen crossbreeds? I got mine from another grower who crossed them and I can already smell them a few feet away, a very strong distinct odor. They're first gen as well, hope they turn out good. I'm not ambitious enough to breed... I've always been told that crossbreeding and backcrossing are necessary to develop the desired traits and minimize ones that are not, which is one step too many for me


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 15, 2011)

Defiantly a labour of love this perpetual growing Del, worth all the effort tho. Looking forward to vegging some rocklock and pulling some mahoosive buds, been a while since Ive done a traditional grow lol, just got so much shit to move outta the garage i just know its gonna be a long day.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 15, 2011)

Xcon said:


> So you get good results from first gen crossbreeds? I got mine from another grower who crossed them and I can already smell them a few feet away, a very strong distinct odor. They're first gen as well, hope they turn out good. I'm not ambitious enough to breed... I've always been told that crossbreeding and backcrossing are necessary to develop the desired traits and minimize ones that are not, which is one step too many for me


yeah they would like us to think its all rocket science or who would they get to buy their seeds.....


----------



## del66666 (Jun 15, 2011)

one of the small branches broke off one of the big bombs............


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> one of the small branches broke off one of the big bombs............


damn del, that is one frosty lady!!! did you nuke and smoke that broken bit?lol 
im changing out my light tonite, thanks for catching that serious overlook on my post.. i was so stoned this morning on my freshly harvested Blueberry i forgot i even had a 600watt MH light!!!!!! lmao! i was thinking about putting my phototron into the fickin tent!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahhah
have a wonderful evening.. peace
amber..... oh yeah.. dark side of the moon.. i was juuuuustt listening to that album!


----------



## del66666 (Jun 16, 2011)

3 pineapple kush have broken the surface...................now got 3 lemon skunks, 3 pineapple kush, 1 auto and lots of bbs...........the kush have come up looking strong.........


----------



## del66666 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> damn del, that is one frosty lady!!! did you nuke and smoke that broken bit?lol
> im changing out my light tonite, thanks for catching that serious overlook on my post.. i was so stoned this morning on my freshly harvested Blueberry i forgot i even had a 600watt MH light!!!!!! lmao! i was thinking about putting my phototron into the fickin tent!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahhah
> have a wonderful evening.. peace
> amber..... oh yeah.. dark side of the moon.. i was juuuuustt listening to that album!


just left it on the side to dry..............probably cutting my crop any day from now anyway, got lots of new ones to take care of...........dats the problem with us stoners, sometimes miss the the simplest things lol............dark side was 1 of the first things i got stoned to.....happy days


----------



## del66666 (Jun 16, 2011)

my normal practice would be to grow my plants under a 250 enviro for 3 ish weeks which keeps them short but as i have so many im using a 250 dual spec hps, be interesting to see if much difference......


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 16, 2011)

First time grow, 8 days from crack of the seed. I wanna try this 12/12 from seed. Is now a good time to thro in my hps and start 12/12 ?????? right now their under my mh.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 16, 2011)

More light the merrier


----------



## del66666 (Jun 16, 2011)

mac.os.x said:


> View attachment 1650650View attachment 1650649View attachment 1650648View attachment 1650647View attachment 1650646View attachment 1650645First time grow, 8 days froView attachment 1650643m crack of the seed. I wanna try this 12/12 from seed. Is now a good time to thro in my hps and start 12/12 ?????? right now their under my mh.
> View attachment 1650642


nows a good time for both or keep with blue to stop stretch a little bit..........


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 16, 2011)

i dont understand. i can only use 1 400 at a time. right now their 24hr veg with 400mh. but is it koo to go ahead and switch it to 400hps/12/12 ?? im asking cause i dont know. but i want a nice successful crop like del ;p and how big would they get at 12/12 if i started today.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 16, 2011)

the girls are looking better every day.............and i found a 4th lemon skunk among them growing in b and q compost...........should know how many pineapple kush i have within next few days.all taking 5ml hesi coco veg per litre at least every other day.......


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 16, 2011)

so your saying i can stop the 24 light, begin 12/12 with the mh or hps, and the mh at 12/12 would keep my plants from stretching, but then even if i started them at 12/12 with mh, but for how long till i switch bulbs.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 16, 2011)

mac.os.x said:


> so your saying i can stop the 24 light, begin 12/12 with the mh or hps, and the mh at 12/12 would keep my plants from stretching, but then even if i started them at 12/12 with mh, but for how long till i switch bulbs.


my normal way of doing things is 12-12 from the time they break soil with 6400 cfl at least for 3 weeks then i use a dual spec hps.................if you keep the blue going into flower it wont hurt the plants and you can change bulbs when some of the stretch has stopped............this time im doing different but thats another story...


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 16, 2011)

after 3 weeks of 12/12 with blue can you see hairs before you switch to your hps.?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2011)

del66666 said:


> the girls are looking better every day.............and i found a 4th lemon skunk among them growing in b and q compost...........should know how many pineapple kush i have within next few days.all taking 5ml hesi coco veg per litre at least every other day.......


Hey del666666666.. how old are those babies? looking nice and healthy! nice finding a skunk in your barB*Q!!!!!!! hahahaha pepe le pew was trashed... hahah
it looks like our girls are right about the same height right now.. this is going to be fun!!!!
later amber


----------



## del66666 (Jun 16, 2011)

mac.os.x said:


> after 3 weeks of 12/12 with blue can you see hairs before you switch to your hps.?


mostly yes.....


----------



## del66666 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey del666666666.. how old are those babies? looking nice and healthy! nice finding a skunk in your barB*Q!!!!!!! hahahaha pepe le pew was trashed... hahah
> it looks like our girls are right about the same height right now.. this is going to be fun!!!!
> later amber


hi amber amber amber amber amber....
good old smelly pepe...........they are around 10-11 days old except for a few of the smaller ones............just got to wait and see how many girls i get...and 1 good male will do..


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 16, 2011)

hiya del mate , hope all is well 

gonna stick some pics up tomoz of my 12/12 girls , i think there 3 weeks n 4 weeks but not sure until i check my calender, they dont seem to be growing very fast so ill stick pics up n hopefully get some advice


----------



## del66666 (Jun 16, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> hiya del mate , hope all is well
> 
> gonna stick some pics up tomoz of my 12/12 girls , i think there 3 weeks n 4 weeks but not sure until i check my calender, they dont seem to be growing very fast so ill stick pics up n hopefully get some advice


hello mate, oh thats not good then mate....teah all good here for now lol


----------



## del66666 (Jun 16, 2011)

some pics of the girls i chopped tonight.......


----------



## del66666 (Jun 16, 2011)

was going to weigh the bud next to my volcano but my scales only go up to 350 g.........happy days


----------



## iLlFiTtEdEyE (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice Del! was wondering if you can tell me about when u would start to fertilize your seedlings and by how much. Got 6 Ultra Sonja seeds from Grindhouse here in the states... already germed and curious to know should i start with just 1/4 strength flower nutes? What would u suggest? Thanks and great lookin ladies.


----------



## .#DanO (Jun 16, 2011)

Dude, seriously congratulations on that grow! that yield looks pretty big man!
What lighting did you use?
Oh and how long did it take for those fattys haha 

Wikid grow man, keep up the good work!!!


----------



## verbal719 (Jun 16, 2011)

What is coco? Is it a pot? Is it nutes? Can someone explain?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Outstanding grow Del thats why i tune in to tis thread to get my fix on im loyal to this thread like i am to the kardasians!!lol


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

iLlFiTtEdEyE said:


> Very nice Del! was wondering if you can tell me about when u would start to fertilize your seedlings and by how much. Got 6 Ultra Sonja seeds from Grindhouse here in the states... already germed and curious to know should i start with just 1/4 strength flower nutes? What would u suggest? Thanks and great lookin ladies.


in compost i obviously dont feed til 4-5 weeks in but my coco girls are getting 5ml hesi and they are 11 ish days old..........i have found with hesi that it doesnt hurt to put trace nutes from day 1 as long as low say 20 - 25 percent .


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

.#DanO said:


> Dude, seriously congratulations on that grow! that yield looks pretty big man!
> What lighting did you use?
> Oh and how long did it take for those fattys haha
> 
> Wikid grow man, keep up the good work!!!


time/ whos counting lol........400 and 600 watt dual spec...they get shifted around between the 2......


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

verbal719 said:


> What is coco? Is it a pot? Is it nutes? Can someone explain?


its the husk of a coconut.............bit like hydro........the water holds the nutes not the coco..........


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Outstanding grow Del thats why i tune in to tis thread to get my fix on im loyal to this thread like i am to the kardasians!!lol


cheers bud, seems strange not having my lights on last night but got nothing in my bigger cab except ...................................drying bud..... yipee


----------



## Rebs4220 (Jun 17, 2011)

OK so im doing a 12/12 experiment and i got a few questions about it,

i got 1 plant thats 3 weeks from seed and i got another plant about 1-2 weeks into and i wanna do 12/12 experiment and i wanna know how long does it take for it too bud or how long will the whole process be? 


thanks again!!


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 17, 2011)

yodell if im doing 12-12 and iv got Ionic hydro grow n bloom...do i just use the bloom or will it still need a time on grow nutes??


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 17, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> yodell if im doing 12-12 and iv got Ionic hydro grow n bloom...do i just use the bloom or will it still need a time on grow nutes??


from what iv asked i think you feed it grow/veg nutes at a low dose and build up until week 4-6 when the plant starts to form hairs then switch to bloom\flower nutes


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> from what iv asked i think you feed it grow/veg nutes at a low dose and build up until week 4-6 when the plant starts to form hairs then switch to bloom\flower nutes


yep veg til you see those flowers mate


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

Rebs4220 said:


> OK so im doing a 12/12 experiment and i got a few questions about it,
> 
> i got 1 plant thats 3 weeks from seed and i got another plant about 1-2 weeks into and i wanna do 12/12 experiment and i wanna know how long does it take for it too bud or how long will the whole process be?
> 
> ...


different strains take different times, 10 ish weeks plus from seed...........


----------



## mad dog bark (Jun 17, 2011)

cracking journal and even better results. keep up the good work


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 17, 2011)

sorted next time will be 12/12 well up for it


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> sorted next time will be 12/12 well up for it


and i thought you were auto through and through lol............


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 17, 2011)

right just took pics ... will upload in a sec


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 17, 2011)

This is pyramid seeds Osiris - 4 week from sprouting this comming monday ... doesnt seem to have grown alot :s


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 17, 2011)

Raspberry Cough and Kannabia Power Skunk ... 3 week old on monday comming ...


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 17, 2011)

Purple Power clone , 2 week old , 12/12 as soon as rooted


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 17, 2011)

Dutch passion OASIS - 3 1/2 week old ..... think this ones fooked lol , has 3 nodes but so small! stuck this back under my CFL on 24/0 for a week to see if it improves


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 17, 2011)

any advice on those ? do they look behind or ok for the dates ??


----------



## Millsie (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice buds dell! 

Where are the photos of the revegs too? 
I've never seen a reveg plant before... 

Cheers


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> any advice on those ? do they look behind or ok for the dates ??


what food? t and how much how often? ph 5.7 6.5?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

Millsie said:


> Nice buds dell!
> 
> Where are the photos of the revegs too?
> I've never seen a reveg plant before...
> ...


soz mate got on the breeding track so killed the reveg til later, got bbs, lemon skunk and pineapple kush all up and going to be seed time.............oh yeah i got an auto too...please dont tell anyone.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> any advice on those ? do they look behind or ok for the dates ??


what light they under at mo? soz i got a 2 second memory......now what was i saying?


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 17, 2011)

There all being fed canna coco veg, about about 1/2 strengh going up to full strengh this week until hairs show. they was under 150w Veg spectrum CFL until last sunday. there under my 400w HPS now, top of plants about 12inch from cool tube. ph is always between 5.5 and 6.5


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> There all being fed canna coco veg, about about 1/2 strengh going up to full strengh this week until hairs show. they was under 150w Veg spectrum CFL until last sunday. there under my 400w HPS now, top of plants about 12inch from cool tube. ph is always between 5.5 and 6.5


how often you feed mate


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 17, 2011)

umm at the minute im using a 2ltr bottle. i feed monday n then wed or thurs depending on how the coco feels. the 2lt bottle lasts the 2 feeds with those 4 plants... so half monday then half wed or thurs .... if the coco seem to be drying out quicker then ill give them a top up ... dont have a dedicated feeding routine.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> umm at the minute im using a 2ltr bottle. i feed monday n then wed or thurs depending on how the coco feels. the 2lt bottle lasts the 2 feeds with those 4 plants... so half monday then half wed or thurs .... if the coco seem to be drying out quicker then ill give them a top up ... dont have a dedicated feeding routine.


id be feeding at least every other day....more the better.......not sure bout canna but im full strength already..........is that coco from fertile fibre?


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 17, 2011)

the coco is canna coco http://www.growell.co.uk/canna-coco-professional-plus-growing-medium.html

fertile fibre bricks is the next order ... had this left from before when i was doing soil/coco mix's

do you think they look behind??


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

maybe a little mate, pump more food through them with a nice bit of run off and see if they pick up..cant really see another reason.............will put pics up of mine later which are about 12 days to compare......


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 17, 2011)

nice one mate. is it hard to over feed with coco or does it just keep what it needs and the rest is in the run off?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 17, 2011)

Del boy them plants are lookin wicked mate, buds are huge!!!!


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 17, 2011)

just used 2ltrs of water with full veg nutes ph'ed to 6. let the water/feed run off in the bath then stuck em back in the tent... hopefully this will boost em up abit.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> just used 2ltrs of water with full veg nutes ph'ed to 6. let the water/feed run off in the bath then stuck em back in the tent... hopefully this will boost em up abit.


they should love it mate, more you do it more they will show their love...................


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jun 17, 2011)

I think I can smell that through the screen del! I looked at it and thought 'ugh' and just wanted to squeeze it and fondle it, and smell it. I won't molest your cola don't worry 

But I'd be glad to toke some of it!!!


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> I think I can smell that through the screen del! I looked at it and thought 'ugh' and just wanted to squeeze it and fondle it, and smell it. I won't molest your cola don't worry
> 
> But I'd be glad to toke some of it!!!


mental stuff.couldnt really see how big it was til i trimmed the leaves away..............now wheres my pipe with the big bowl.............


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 17, 2011)

HOLY SHIT DEL!!!!!!!!!!!! that BUD is FUCKIN MASSIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!they should get a volcano balloon smiley in the list! Right on dude with the VOLCANO!!!!! Im happy to be a volcano owner as well. Love that unit! 
in fact i was playing with her this morning .. check it out! SOME VERY VERY fresh autoblueberryyummy!


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

oldest are 12 days.............the little uns are pineapple kush, 8 came up.............


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HOLY SHIT DEL!!!!!!!!!!!! that BUD is FUCKIN MASSIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!they should get a volcano balloon smiley in the list! Right on dude with the VOLCANO!!!!! Im happy to be a volcano owner as well. Love that unit!
> in fact i was playing with her this morning .. check it out! SOME VERY VERY fresh autoblueberryyummy!
> 
> View attachment 1652591View attachment 1652590View attachment 1652592


nice one amber, looks a bit more cared for than mine...........had it over 31/2 years now, kicked the tobacco, you smoke too? really just about the best thing ive spent money on......that looks like a big balloon , are you sure you are going to manage it..............ah well off to boogie on down at the local disco now............


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> nice one amber, looks a bit more cared for than mine...........had it over 31/2 years now, kicked the tobacco, you smoke too? really just about the best thing ive spent money on......that looks like a big balloon , are you sure you are going to manage it..............ah well off to boogie on down at the local disco now............


nono nononononn nonoono, i dont smoke tabacco.nonononn noo n oooo on.. i dont want lung cancer.
its really not cusomary to add tabacco to weed in my parts... we like our dope straight up pure. YEAH! say....
I know,,eheheheh, that balloon is really huge.. but i somehow find a way to get in all down..heheheee... SAy...

can u wear those cool platform shoes you got with the goldfish in em tonite.. check ya laters at the club delzie! AND
oh, i like that white suit too you have.. you know the one you have that is identical to the one John Travolta wore in Sat. Night Fever..yeah! hahahahahahahah


----------



## Rebs4220 (Jun 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> different strains take different times, 10 ish weeks plus from seed...........



Oh ok man soo in over all about 10-12 weeks?

so as soon as its spouts i can put it under 12/12 right?

thanks again!


----------



## dmwk1822 (Jun 18, 2011)

wow robbiep those are tiny. im new at growing but i feed 1/4 GH maxigro as soon as they have true leaves. mine are only 6 days old and are bigger dude. thats what i love about coco is you dont have to worry about feeding to much ( well with in reason) i feed every day and for my 6 days old 1/4 nutes and my 3 week olds 1500ppm!!! and no burn plus cal mag and silica blast. any ways does anyone have anything good or bad to say about that like i said im new to growing but it seems to be working fine


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 18, 2011)

dmwk1822 said:


> wow robbiep those are tiny. im new at growing but i feed 1/4 GH maxigro as soon as they have true leaves. mine are only 6 days old and are bigger dude. thats what i love about coco is you dont have to worry about feeding to much ( well with in reason) i feed every day and for my 6 days old 1/4 nutes and my 3 week olds 1500ppm!!! and no burn plus cal mag and silica blast. any ways does anyone have anything good or bad to say about that like i said im new to growing but it seems to be working fine


Well thanks for making me feel better  hahah
only jokin mate, its the 1st time iv grown 12/12 from seed and in coco so its all a learning curve mate.. i didint want to over feed and kill em but now i know its hard to over feed ill be letting my ladies become fat greedy bitches for next few days/weeks lol ... they will pick up im sure  if not i got loads more strains n seeds to play with


----------



## del66666 (Jun 18, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Well thanks for making me feel better  hahah
> only jokin mate, its the 1st time iv grown 12/12 from seed and in coco so its all a learning curve mate.. i didint want to over feed and kill em but now i know its hard to over feed ill be letting my ladies become fat greedy bitches for next few days/weeks lol ... they will pick up im sure  if not i got loads more strains n seeds to play with


mine were slower than soil for start first time....yal soon get the measure of it mate


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 18, 2011)

*UPDATE They are lookin good and growing good with 12/12, two days of growth and im impressed*

**


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 18, 2011)

O'k so here is the re-veg girl i think its day 24 now and she is putting out new growth every day now and looking as healthy as i would hope cant wait to see how much vegitation she sprouts for me..I'm very encouraged!!!

My bad 12/12 i posted this post in the wrong thread it should be in the re-veg thread i started ive got to slow down on the BlueDiesel..


----------



## Rebs4220 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey guys i got another question, how long can you leave the nutes and water mix sitting for? can you let it sit for about a week or 2 if its in a 1 gal jug???


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 19, 2011)

would you not use that much in a week anyways.cant see a prob for up to a week.

Del is the dude t ask tho..


----------



## del66666 (Jun 19, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> would you not use that much in a week anyways.cant see a prob for up to a week.
> 
> Del is the dude t ask tho..


del only ever keeps his 3-4 days..........


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 19, 2011)

Del, how long thos grapefruits normally take mine are about 9 weeks in was hoping to chop at the end of the month, what you rekon.


----------



## Rebs4220 (Jun 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> del only ever keeps his 3-4 days..........



thanks del  ill keep it for 3-4 days nd make a new Batch... can you refrigerate it like molasses mix and such? thanks again!


----------



## TDM (Jun 19, 2011)

White Widow Female 30 days old. Seed was two years old, sprouted in two days.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 20, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Del, how long thos grapefruits normally take mine are about 9 weeks in was hoping to chop at the end of the month, what you rekon.


could still do mate...as i remember they were fast at the finish............


----------



## del66666 (Jun 20, 2011)

pcs from 15 mins ago.......


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> could still do mate...as i remember they were fast at the finish............


Im running outta room in the cab is all, but i can stick em in the tent to finish if need be, some of these grapes have gone freakishly tall had to tie 4 of the fuckers down. What you up to now then mate you gonna concentrate on ya breeding, gots lots of girls in ya little cab mate there looking good what you got on the go in there.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 20, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Im running outta room in the cab is all, but i can stick em in the tent to finish if need be, some of these grapes have gone freakishly tall had to tie 4 of the fuckers down. What you up to now then mate you gonna concentrate on ya breeding, gots lots of girls in ya little cab mate there looking good what you got on the go in there.


freakishly tall with freakishly good bud mate............i may have accidently called them girls but those little ones are all reg seeds except 1 which is an auto..........i got 8 pineapple kush, 4 lemon skunk and loads of bbs, 1 has already shown male and will be my breeder, just have to wait n see how many girls i get..........other stuff i just cut is drying in big cab........soon as done these others are going under the 600........big bomb looks and as ive tried it is very fine bud, will probably get more very soon.............over the weekend ive been smoking bb, big bang, big bomb, amsterdam haze ....white widow tomorrow.....


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah this big bomb wheres this baby from cant seem to find it on any seedbanks. Got myself a couple of lemon skunks on the go and 8 rocklocks have just sprouted so im happy with that after the last lot didnt crack. Sounds like your weekend was a goodun lol,mine was spent rearanging my garage which wasnt fun at all.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 20, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah this big bomb wheres this baby from cant seem to find it on any seedbanks. Got myself a couple of lemon skunks on the go and 8 rocklocks have just sprouted so im happy with that after the last lot didnt crack. Sounds like your weekend was a goodun lol,mine was spent rearanging my garage which wasnt fun at all.


big bomb seeds...............london seeds do it, everyonedoesit does it.......its strange having nothing in big cab but nice to have my evenings free from feeding and stuff............


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Del666, hope your well. 
Here i am at 14 days. Im looking to change my MH bulb out at the end of this week.
later dude!


----------



## del66666 (Jun 20, 2011)

hey Amber looking good............ reckon they are about where they should be..............i havent used an mh or enviro this time just want to see how much difference it really makes..


----------



## del66666 (Jun 20, 2011)

well ive had a bit of a weigh and the last few i chopped look like giving me 18 oz dry......been sitting in my cab looking at my bud with a great big smile.......


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> well ive had a bit of a weigh and the last few i chopped look like giving me 18 oz dry......been sitting in my cab looking at my bud with a great big smile.......


Very nice, should last you a couple of weeks if you have anymore of those sessions like the weekend


----------



## del66666 (Jun 20, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Very nice, should last you a couple of weeks if you have anymore of those sessions like the weekend


bit longer than that mate, i like a choice but cant handle the amounts i used to.....or maybe just dont want to................had 10 heavy years of it.....should see me through the breeding time though


----------



## del66666 (Jun 20, 2011)

happy days............


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jun 20, 2011)

What ya chop then del, that all one strain or you got a mix.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 20, 2011)

1 big bang, 1 bubblebomb , 2 haze, 2 big bomb, 1 white widow.........nice little mix...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice stash you get there del boy!


----------



## dsam (Jun 20, 2011)

Got my Seeds Del!!! WOO WOO


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Whast up 12/12 ? just droped by to give a lil update on the girls so i went ahead and removed one of the ladies from the box just to be sure the other girls get a decent amount of light with all 7 i didnt feel like they would do well...


----------



## Rebs4220 (Jun 21, 2011)

hey when you Do 12/12 when you got sprouts or seedlings can you still do 12/12 present? or should i wait for them to get bigger if not ima go ahead and switch the light schedule.

thanks again!


----------



## del66666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Rebs4220 said:


> hey when you Do 12/12 when you got sprouts or seedlings can you still do 12/12 present? or should i wait for them to get bigger if not ima go ahead and switch the light schedule.
> 
> thanks again!


12-12 from seed means just what it says, from as soon as it breaks soil................if you wait for them to get bigger then it aint 12-12 from seed lol


----------



## del66666 (Jun 21, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Whast up 12/12 ? just droped by to give a lil update on the girls so i went ahead and removed one of the ladies from the box just to be sure the other girls get a decent amount of light with all 7 i didnt feel like they would do well...


looking good mate....what you do with the one you took out?...........is the reveg doing ok mate?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 21, 2011)

dsam said:


> Got my Seeds Del!!! WOO WOO


feels like chrimbo....


----------



## del66666 (Jun 21, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Nice stash you get there del boy!


keep me going a couple of days mate.....


----------



## del66666 (Jun 21, 2011)

moved them down under the 600 ........


----------



## Rebs4220 (Jun 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> 12-12 from seed means just what it says, from as soon as it breaks soil................if you wait for them to get bigger then it aint 12-12 from seed lol


Ohhh i get ya!!


----------



## pr0fesseur (Jun 21, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey Del666, hope your well.
> Here i am at 14 days. Im looking to change my MH bulb out at the end of this week.
> later dude!
> View attachment 1656971


YES AIRPOTS !!! how much do you love these pots! we need our own thread!!!


----------



## pr0fesseur (Jun 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ok peeps.happy easter and all that..please dont forget that jesus died through eating to many easter eggs..........so eat in moderation out there..... any hoo i was out in my garden and noticed insects, aphids on my flowers and it was a sharp reminder of last year when i got a bad dose of spider mites on my ladies, i used a few sprays from the local store but they were only temporary fixes. then i tried neem oil and had them gone within a few weeks...............so i figure its time to give my ladies a spray just to keep those little fuckers off........going to do a low mix at lights off........5ml neem........2 litre water..........couple drops dish liquid.............lots of shaking...


 YOu should add LECITHIN and DIATOMACEOUS EARTH shake.. PERMANENT DEATH!


----------



## del66666 (Jun 22, 2011)

couldnt resist...............just ordred more big bomb and some cheese bomb..............


----------



## del66666 (Jun 22, 2011)

pr0fesseur said:


> YES AIRPOTS !!! how much do you love these pots! we need our own thread!!!


early days yet mate, testing in progress...........


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 22, 2011)

*chopped my AK48 yesterday morning, 1st attempt @ 12/12 from clone in soil took a total of 9 weeks. got a nice big main bud. looks like th**er**e will be about a oz once dried altogethor.


*View attachment 1659782View attachment 1659784


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 22, 2011)

pr0fesseur said:


> YES AIRPOTS !!! how much do you love these pots! we need our own thread!!!


here is one for ya Professeur...

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/313169-airpots-club.html


----------



## comeonplantgrow (Jun 22, 2011)

*Been runnin this little Jilly Bean plant under 12/12 from seed. =]*


----------



## dsam (Jun 22, 2011)

del66666 said:


> feels like chrimbo....


Oh it is so much better!! got my first one to pop this morning! going in soil and 12/12 this afternoon!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 22, 2011)

hi del66666
im switchin me light out from MH to HP and would like your advice mate.
i have different watts to choose from on my lumatek ballast.. 
360, 400, 600, super lumen.
what wattage on for which weeks would you suggest?
cheers
Amber


----------



## bamslayer (Jun 22, 2011)

yo del can i run water/feed from reservoir over coco constant like NFT?or would it be flood n drain?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 22, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hi del66666
> im switchin me light out from MH to HP and would like your advice mate.
> i have different watts to choose from on my lumatek ballast..
> 360, 400, 600, super lumen.
> ...


hello amber...........id have to stick it on 600 me thinks, let there be light........lots of it...


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 23, 2011)

del would you spray neem oil on plants at wk 3 of flower if so how much should i use per ltr?

its for powdery mildew.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 23, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> del would you spray neem oil on plants at wk 3 of flower if so how much should i use per ltr?
> 
> its for powdery mildew.


5ml per 2 litres with a drop of washing up liquid mate, ive used it later in flower with no problem.....


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 23, 2011)

del66666 said:


> 5ml per 2 litres with a drop of washing up liquid mate, ive used it later in flower with no problem.....


thanks for that quick reply m8 much apreciated.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 23, 2011)

no messing aboot

haha



del66666 said:


> hello amber...........id have to stick it on 600 me thinks, let there be light........lots of it...


----------



## dsam (Jun 23, 2011)

hey del! I am only going to have two plants going and want to make my nutrient mix a gallon at a time... have you ever stored nutrient mix for a few days? what are your thoughts on that?


----------



## seamore green (Jun 23, 2011)

keep them in a cool place, and darkness


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jun 23, 2011)

hey man, got our 2nd grow under way, this time doing it 12-12 because we're moving soon and can't move big plants in the car! anyway here's the thread https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/441971-second-grow-400w-hps-first.html#post5880280


----------



## del66666 (Jun 24, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> yo del can i run water/feed from reservoir over coco constant like NFT?or would it be flood n drain?


drip works mate........


----------



## del66666 (Jun 24, 2011)

dsam said:


> hey del! I am only going to have two plants going and want to make my nutrient mix a gallon at a time... have you ever stored nutrient mix for a few days? what are your thoughts on that?


yeah mate, keep a lid on it , should be fine......


----------



## del66666 (Jun 24, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> hey man, got our 2nd grow under way, this time doing it 12-12 because we're moving soon and can't move big plants in the car! anyway here's the thread https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/441971-second-grow-400w-hps-first.html#post5880280


nice one shall be taking a look..........all the best with moving.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 24, 2011)

sorry to say that due to things beyond my control it looks like i have to close down for a while.....really gutted......have to kill my 3 week old plants...just started showing sex and had my 1st 4 females..........but im sure i will be back at it soon.......just glad i got 18-1/2 this time to see me through.....will of course be tuning in to watch you lot though..


----------



## pr0fesseur (Jun 24, 2011)

Really sorry to hear that please keep us informed! we look forward to hearing from you again!


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 24, 2011)

that makes me a sad panda :/


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> sorry to say that due to things beyond my control it looks like i have to close down for a while.....really gutted......have to kill my 3 week old plants...just started showing sex and had my 1st 4 females..........but im sure i will be back at it soon.......just glad i got 18-1/2 this time to see me through.....will of course be tuning in to watch you lot though..


WHAT?
ARE YOU JOKING?
THIS CAN NOT BE HAPPENING?
WTF?
IM SHATTERED!!!!!!
fuck me! fuck fuck fuck fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IM so bloody sorry Del, im so sad as well .. i hope everything is Ok and things will work out in the end. 
i guess i will start a journal then.. lmao... when i get a link i will send it your way and hope you will check out me plants as they get all big and fat! peace bruda!!! amber


----------



## del66666 (Jun 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WHAT?
> ARE YOU JOKING?
> THIS CAN NOT BE HAPPENING?
> WTF?
> ...


im not leaving the planet...........just hear that theres bacon in the air so better safe than sorry.....bloody bastards......not sure if i should clear all or just start growing orchids.......id like to see their faces when they opened the cab..........


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 24, 2011)

you should fill your cab up with Cassava (Manihot esculenta)







or some texas star hibiscus







would love to see their faces ...



del66666 said:


> im not leaving the planet...........just hear that theres bacon in the air so better safe than sorry.....bloody bastards......not sure if i should clear all or just start growing orchids.......id like to see their faces when they opened the cab..........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2011)

man, can you get your ladies over to me... i can take care of them until the bacon clears the air..... i will gladly drive over to get them.. where ya live bruda?


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 24, 2011)

aren't you in the states? may be mistaken 

if you are it would be a long... wet.. drive...



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> man, can you get your ladies over to me... i can take care of them until the bacon clears the air..... i will gladly drive over to get them.. where ya live bruda?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> aren't you in the states? may be mistaken
> 
> if you are it would be a long... wet.. drive...


yes, im in the states.. hhehehehehe. i guess delzie aint then, oh well.. its was a nice short fantasy.lol


----------



## pr0fesseur (Jun 24, 2011)

I vote chinese maple!!! or Dizygotheca Elegantissima


----------



## del66666 (Jun 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yes, im in the states.. hhehehehehe. i guess delzie aint then, oh well.. its was a nice short fantasy.lol


could post them but they may get a little dry by the time they reach you..............ah well what doesnt break you makes you stronger.......or stranger in my case........this is del66666 from the planet del........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> could post them but they may get a little dry by the time they reach you..............ah well what doesnt break you makes you stronger.......or stranger in my case........this is del66666 from the planet del........


AND THIS IS THE CENTRAL SCRUTINIZER...LOLOLOLLOLOLOLLLLLLOLL
[youtube]GJH5Pzi8spg[/youtube]


----------



## dsam (Jun 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah mate, keep a lid on it , should be fine......


awesome thanks!! I have my first plants started so exited! 2 for 2 germinated!


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 25, 2011)

*My 12/12 from seeds, inspired from all you 12/12vers! lol This is 19 days in from seed at 12/12 400MH!!!*
 Grow BIG..... Today im buying more mylar to finish lining my closet., also buying a timer. might buy nutes. but i really cant unless i wanna try going it blind with no ph ppm tester. Being my first grow i should prolly skip this step. lol. but couple more nodes and im definetly topping, and cloning.


----------



## pr0fesseur (Jun 25, 2011)

mac.os.x said:


> *My 12/12 from seeds, inspired from all you 12/12vers! lol This is 19 days in from seed at 12/12 400MH!!!Grow BIG..... Today im buying more mylar to finish lining my closet., also buying a timer. might buy nutes. but i really cant unless i wanna try going it blind with no ph ppm tester. Being my first grow i should prolly skip this step. lol. but couple more nodes and im definetly topping, and cloning.*


*
If you go with an organic line like humboldt nutrients organic grow and bloom... NO PH meter required let it "brew" over night and feed! you can even spray it on the plant directly... if you use SUPERSOIL next time all you have to add is water!*


----------



## andsmokeit (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello first off I love this thread!! ok so I have some bagseed germing and im going 12/12 from seed thanks to you all!! anyway my question ishow soon will they show sex if you give them 12/12 from day 1? Also can you take cuttings even though they are on 12/12 and blooming? thanks guys later


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 25, 2011)

3 weeks and yes for the 20000000000000000th time. Lol.


----------



## Loner Stoner (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello,
New to posting here joined ages ago to get some more info as I was clueless grower, I now also do 12/12 from seed in soil biobizz nutes 315 watts of cfl 250w red and 65w blue, have 5/6 plants rotating, just cropped my first ever harvest still got to get timings right to be totally perpetual but the days of buying 'street' are over now 

Yours look fantastic been reading with great interest as we do it similar but also very differently, hps yield way more than the cfl, it is only for me though so happy enough at the moment with the yields the buds are tight and dense and frosty so cfl's do work well as well I think as any other system as mentioned is the yield that suffers from it only.

I do like the plants to look good throughout so the coco medium and the nutes you are using keeping them green throughout the grow appeals to me, great growing skills you show I shall keep watching this thread to get some more ideas how I can adapt my new hobby.
Cheers.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 25, 2011)

here are the girls day 60 from seed 12/12 600 watts..


----------



## del66666 (Jun 25, 2011)

Loner Stoner said:


> Hello,
> New to posting here joined ages ago to get some more info as I was clueless grower, I now also do 12/12 from seed in soil biobizz nutes 315 watts of cfl 250w red and 65w blue, have 5/6 plants rotating, just cropped my first ever harvest still got to get timings right to be totally perpetual but the days of buying 'street' are over now
> 
> Yours look fantastic been reading with great interest as we do it similar but also very differently, hps yield way more than the cfl, it is only for me though so happy enough at the moment with the yields the buds are tight and dense and frosty so cfl's do work well as well I think as any other system as mentioned is the yield that suffers from it only.
> ...


welcome to our thread....yes cfls will give you top quality for sure, i used them the first 2 years..........coco is def the stuff to keep them happy........hope we can be of help along the way....feel free to post here and much luck with the grow....


----------



## del66666 (Jun 25, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> 3 weeks and yes for the 20000000000000000th time. Lol.


ouccccchhh..........


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey 12/12 just wanted to show you guys the one i had to remove from my box because of space issues this girl is 33" width @ just over 2 1/2 feet tall jsut began flowering about 10 days ago first pistals showed!!got her under some cfl's at the moment only 186 actual watts..


----------



## pr0fesseur (Jun 26, 2011)

Very nice ... I wonder how super lemon haze will do in 12/12


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ouccccchhh..........


Sorry Delboy. Jst that them questions get answered on a regular basis. Deja vu.lol


----------



## seamore green (Jun 26, 2011)

pr0fesseur said:


> Very nice ... I wonder how super lemon haze will do in 12/12


Should get mine early this week! We shall have a side by side on the SLH 12/12 seed!  I'm rockin 400w in a 3x1.5ft cab. Gettin thrown in as soon as I get em, with my Barneys Vanilla Kush!


----------



## pr0fesseur (Jun 26, 2011)

seamore green said:


> Should get mine early this week! We shall have a side by side on the SLH 12/12 seed!  I'm rockin 400w in a 3x1.5ft cab. Gettin thrown in as soon as I get em, with my Barneys Vanilla Kush!


I have unfortunately NO room in my tent ATM.. but my next run WILL be my SLH.. Curious i have no idea how SLH will do in my setup under 12/12 with my BADBOY 8 lamp T5. although not too bad for week 3! of flower!
in the foreground is Kandy Kush and the 2nd pic and in the background is Sharks Breath.. 8 more weeks!


----------



## seamore green (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks good! Do you have a 3:1 ratio in there?


----------



## pr0fesseur (Jun 26, 2011)

seamore green said:


> Looks good! Do you have a 3:1 ratio in there?


????? 3:1 ??????????


----------



## andsmokeit (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey billy I was wondering if I could try and take a cutting even though my plant is in flowering? Hahahaha just kidding I am a newbie and i just haven't read every single post on the thread but i am really excited about the 12/12 from seed idea, thats what i'm going to do. have 3 bag seeds germing right now, plus my querkle clone. I decided not to try and take a cutting because i haven';t any rooting hormone. Anyway sorry about asking the same question for the 200th time. No hard feelings huh?


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 26, 2011)

i think he is referring to 3 reds to 1 blue (spec bulbs)



pr0fesseur said:


> ????? 3:1 ??????????


----------



## pr0fesseur (Jun 26, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i think he is referring to 3 reds to 1 blue (spec bulbs)


AH and No...... my bulb list is in my signaure

UVL Red sun 630nm; UVL 454nm; UVL Super Actinic @ 420nm; ATI Pro Color 660nm; KorallenZucht Fuji Purple 630 & 440nm


----------



## Dutchbuster (Jun 26, 2011)

Okay so i don't mean to sound like a noob lol but how exactly do you grow 12/12 from seed?

when do you change their nutes? or their light? do they stay in a constant nonchanging cycle?


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 26, 2011)

Is this ok to use ??? 12/12 from seed all my plants have 5 or more nodes and 7 fingerd leaves is it time i can start this ?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Dutchbuster said:


> Okay so i don't mean to sound like a noob lol but how exactly do you grow 12/12 from seed?
> 
> when do you change their nutes? or their light? do they stay in a constant nonchanging cycle?


Growing 12/12 from seed is a great way to go as i found out this current grow im doing with this thread and the help of its followers i have a nice grow going..There is no real tricks to it you germ you plant and sprout and then you set your lights on your babies to 12/12 and watch them do there thing..You feed them just as you would a regular plant grow in veg bloom in flower you wil know when to change nutes becaus they will start to flower on there own because there is no need to switch to 12/12 you are already there..once you see the pistal start to show i normally keep with my grow nutes at least the first 2 weeks i began also giving bloom nutes...


----------



## del66666 (Jun 27, 2011)

mac.os.x said:


> View attachment 1666056View attachment 1666055
> 
> Is this ok to use ??? 12/12 from seed all my plants have 5 or more nodes and 7 fingerd leaves is it time i can start this ?


tight git buy some proper food..................prob be ok mate, easy does it as you go..............


----------



## del66666 (Jun 27, 2011)

Dutchbuster said:


> Okay so i don't mean to sound like a noob lol but how exactly do you grow 12/12 from seed?
> 
> when do you change their nutes? or their light? do they stay in a constant nonchanging cycle?


noooooob................


----------



## del66666 (Jun 27, 2011)

pr0fesseur said:


> I have unfortunately NO room in my tent ATM.. but my next run WILL be my SLH.. Curious i have no idea how SLH will do in my setup under 12/12 with my BADBOY 8 lamp T5. although not too bad for week 3! of flower!
> in the foreground is Kandy Kush and the 2nd pic and in the background is Sharks Breath.. 8 more weeks!
> View attachment 1665181View attachment 1665182View attachment 1665183View attachment 1665184


love the pretty lights mate.........................


----------



## del66666 (Jun 27, 2011)

andsmokeit said:


> Hey billy I was wondering if I could try and take a cutting even though my plant is in flowering? Hahahaha just kidding I am a newbie and i just haven't read every single post on the thread but i am really excited about the 12/12 from seed idea, thats what i'm going to do. have 3 bag seeds germing right now, plus my querkle clone. I decided not to try and take a cutting because i haven';t any rooting hormone. Anyway sorry about asking the same question for the 200th time. No hard feelings huh?


willow bark soaked in water is good for cloning.............


----------



## del66666 (Jun 27, 2011)

ordered me some fem big bomb and some bomb cheese...............i may have said this once but im senile...........any hoo i ordered some fem big bomb and some bomb cheese..............bollucks


----------



## pr0fesseur (Jun 27, 2011)

yes it is!! it has acetylsalicylic acid like ASPRIN! very low dose though! coconut water also has rooting hormones in it and is an antibacterial agent. coconut water NOT JUICE also has a high available K!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 27, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ordered me some fem big bomb and some bomb cheese...............i may have said this once but im senile...........any hoo i ordered some fem big bomb and some bomb cheese..............bollucks


YEs, i do recall you mentioning these wonderful bomb strains previously. did you sanitize the bacon smell outta the air dude? lol


----------



## del66666 (Jun 27, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> YEs, i do recall you mentioning these wonderful bomb strains previously. did you sanitize the bacon smell outta the air dude? lol


hello Amber, still in waiting mode im afraid, only 5 girls left, been scrub a dub dub spring cleaning,so many little places to clean, little bit lost without my girls i must admit but will know whats what soonish...........


----------



## pr0fesseur (Jun 27, 2011)

Just remember, Bacon comes in ONLY if you let them.. if they had reason they'd be in there already. i do remember a former narcotics agent made a video about how to handle situations like that.. his #1 rule don't open the door! speak clearly and loudly with hands visible through a window  http://nevergetbusted.com works like a charm.. best of luck!


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 27, 2011)

Unless they are trying to obtain enough probable cause to obtain the warrant..

When the bacon comes knocking with that little piece of paper there is absolutely sweet fsck all you can do.. Not opening the door or asking them nicely to go away is not going to help you one bit.. They WILL come in wether you let them or not...

Or maybe they will just use some bullshit anti terrorism law to their advantage..


----------



## pr0fesseur (Jun 27, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Unless they are trying to obtain enough probable cause to obtain the warrant..
> 
> When the bacon comes knocking with that little piece of paper there is absolutely sweet fsck all you can do.. Not opening the door or asking them nicely to go away is not going to help you one bit.. They WILL come in wether you let them or not...Below is an example of STUPIDITY! not POLICE INTELLIGENCE!
> 
> Or maybe they will just use some bullshit anti terrorism law to their advantage..


You coined it perfectly they need probable cause... not opening your door eliminates that avenue. like i said if they had a warrant they would already be kicking in your door... also judges wont sign warrants without at least circumstantial evidence AND probable cause... in my neck of the woods (very populated city center) ive worked with law enforcement... unless your a big player.. and or a complete idiot they dont care about you...

The investigation began on February 17th when Officer Thomas Lucasiewicz of the Monroe Township Police Department smelled the odor of burnt marijuana coming from the chimney of 558 Spotswood-Englishtown Road. Officer Lucasiewicz arrested Thu N. Nguyen, 44 when officers knocked on the door and were faced with overpowering evidence that Nguyen was burning unusable parts of pot plants in the home's fireplace. A search warrant was issued and MTPD asked the NJSP Marijuana Eradication Squad for assistance. In the basement of the home were three cultivation areas, with another grow area set up in the master bedroom. A total of 1,064 marijuana plants in various stages of growth were taken from these areas. In addition, the garage area contained about 50 pounds of packaged pot. Four thousand dollars in cash was also seized. The home was also equipped with a sophisticated surveillance system consisting of four cameras to monitor the exterior of the residence.

Nguyen, a Canadian citizen, was taken to Monroe Twp. where he was charged with maintaining a marijuana cultivation facility, possession of CDS with intent to distribute, and theft of services (for stealing electricity to power the extensive system of grow lights). He was later lodged in Middlesex County Jail in default of $1 million full cash bail.

The next day (2/18/10), additional search warrants were issued for three locations and one vehicle. A search of 38 Robbins Rd. Millstone Township uncovered sophisticated grow areas with 504 actively growing plants and approximately 50 pounds of harvested bulk marijuana. Tuan A. Dang, 35, of Port Monmouth and Ngoc H. Bui (female), 35 of 187 Hidden Ct. Old Bridge were both located and arrested at this house. Dang and Bui, naturalized U.S. citizens, were both charged with maintaining a marijuana cultivation facility, possession of CDS with intent to distribute, and theft of services (electricity). They were each lodged in Monmouth County Jail in default of $1 million full cash bail.
c


----------



## mac.os.x (Jun 27, 2011)

just dosed my bitches with that MG Flower food Booster shits like 15/30/15, i got 12 going but i fert'd the three runts and c what happins  the runts needed water bad they were dropping , so i thought wonderful time to try.calls for 1 teaspoon per 1 gallon. i put a little less, first time ever doing any of this, (not that i cant afford to lose three plants) but id rather do it right. startin to wrap money in this shit. i reall hope the shultz rooting compound i got works. i really hope they react well. its all bagseed seed. few different strains i can tell by the leafs. but its all MG line up, + MG is making new soil designed for MJ my lights are off i hope by tomorrow they look healthy, and btw i went up after a hour of lght after fertilizing the runts and one of the leaves have a hole in it now lol musta touched it with str8 fert. barley notice the hole tiny. i keep thinking i have 10, but i have 12 lol


----------



## seamore green (Jun 27, 2011)

pr0fesseur said:


> ????? 3:1 ??????????


Your red:blue flouros


----------



## seamore green (Jun 27, 2011)

I got my Greenhouse SUPER LEMON HAZE today!! Yes, so quick. My freebies: Dinafem Super Silver, and Dinafem Industrial Plant. If I recall del saying something about industrial plant being a good 12/12er. My vanilla kush showed pistils last friday, so that's day 1 flower for those babes. My Nirvana Master Kush, currently day 44 from seed. I was smart enough to not write down when they showed pistils so I will just watch the trichomes on that one. Can't wait guys!!  Hope all is well with you all.


----------



## pr0fesseur (Jun 27, 2011)

seamore green said:


> Your red:blue flouros


NO there is no ratio... they all have either red or blue or both...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 27, 2011)

hehheheh, check out me lemon skunky's tight internodes!!!!!!! hahahhah
2nd day with the HP light on 12/12 day 20 from seed germination.
del, what do you think about leaf removal at this point? Peace Out Amber


----------



## del66666 (Jun 28, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hehheheh, check out me lemon skunky's tight internodes!!!!!!! hahahhah
> 2nd day with the HP light on 12/12 day 20 from seed germination.
> del, what do you think about leaf removal at this point? Peace Out Amber
> View attachment 1667473


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo dont do it...............great looking plant Amber........any particular reason you want to cut leaves off your plant lol...........cant see they are really in the way yet..


----------



## del66666 (Jun 28, 2011)

pr0fesseur said:


> Just remember, Bacon comes in ONLY if you let them.. if they had reason they'd be in there already. i do remember a former narcotics agent made a video about how to handle situations like that.. his #1 rule don't open the door! speak clearly and loudly with hands visible through a window  http://nevergetbusted.com works like a charm.. best of luck!


the bacon plan these things first, not always on the spot, especially if part of bigger operation...........i think i will stay playing safe til the due date has passed.......


----------



## del66666 (Jun 28, 2011)

pr0fesseur said:


> You coined it perfectly they need probable cause... not opening your door eliminates that avenue. like i said if they had a warrant they would already be kicking in your door... also judges wont sign warrants without at least circumstantial evidence AND probable cause... in my neck of the woods (very populated city center) ive worked with law enforcement... unless your a big player.. and or a complete idiot they dont care about you...
> 
> The investigation began on February 17th when Officer Thomas Lucasiewicz of the Monroe Township Police Department smelled the odor of burnt marijuana coming from the chimney of 558 Spotswood-Englishtown Road. Officer Lucasiewicz arrested Thu N. Nguyen, 44 when officers knocked on the door and were faced with overpowering evidence that Nguyen was burning unusable parts of pot plants in the home's fireplace. A search warrant was issued and MTPD asked the NJSP Marijuana Eradication Squad for assistance. In the basement of the home were three cultivation areas, with another grow area set up in the master bedroom. A total of 1,064 marijuana plants in various stages of growth were taken from these areas. In addition, the garage area contained about 50 pounds of packaged pot. Four thousand dollars in cash was also seized. The home was also equipped with a sophisticated surveillance system consisting of four cameras to monitor the exterior of the residence.
> 
> ...


british cops do things a little different and seem to get warrants easy...........they can also enter if they feel they have probable cause as defined by them.....


----------



## del66666 (Jun 28, 2011)

seamore green said:


> I got my Greenhouse SUPER LEMON HAZE today!! Yes, so quick. My freebies: Dinafem Super Silver, and Dinafem Industrial Plant. If I recall del saying something about industrial plant being a good 12/12er. My vanilla kush showed pistils last friday, so that's day 1 flower for those babes. My Nirvana Master Kush, currently day 44 from seed. I was smart enough to not write down when they showed pistils so I will just watch the trichomes on that one. Can't wait guys!!  Hope all is well with you all.


my industrial and 7 other fems died from unknown causes.........its now under investigation......


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 28, 2011)

exactly.. they won't come knocking immediately...
they will most likely set up an investigation and watch what you do, subpoena your electric bills and possibly your bank and credit card statements, etc... all takes time..

fuggen pesky porkers...

i do agree that they would probably be less interested with someone with a couple of plants for personal use... but how would they know without investigating first...


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 28, 2011)

yes and probable cause could be the cops agreeing that they "smelt marijuana"

regardless of whether they did or not...



del66666 said:


> british cops do things a little different and seem to get warrants easy...........they can also enter if they feel they have probable cause as defined by them.....


----------



## del66666 (Jun 28, 2011)

had copters over too for 3-4 nights...............astards


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 28, 2011)

del66666 said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo dont do it...............great looking plant Amber........any particular reason you want to cut leaves off your plant lol...........cant see they are really in the way yet..


the central scrutinizer was telling me things. First he told me that if i cut the leaves at the bottom then i could grow a fatter donkey dick. Then he told me that i could water that plants easier. Then he told me that if i dont cut them i will end up working in a gaz station.
[youtube]FGZ7L8ksuNo[/youtube]


----------



## del66666 (Jun 28, 2011)

keep the music coming Amber, ive no idea if it will make a donky but i guess if you are just pruning lower growth it cant hurt any, ive done it before but found it inconclusive.........also i really have no idea what im talking about


----------



## pr0fesseur (Jun 28, 2011)

good thing i live in a high rise no probable cause from smell!! and unlike many others they can subpoena my credit cards all they want  i use _*Green Dot cards*_ you can have a balance of $10K!!!

[video=youtube;xdygUrnJQdY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdygUrnJQdY[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 28, 2011)

[youtube]eTIXouaIhUk[/youtube]


----------



## pr0fesseur (Jun 28, 2011)

LOLZ
[video=youtube;beV0N7lItuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beV0N7lItuQ[/video]


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 28, 2011)

andsmokeit said:


> Hey billy I was wondering if I could try and take a cutting even though my plant is in flowering? Hahahaha just kidding I am a newbie and i just haven't read every single post on the thread but i am really excited about the 12/12 from seed idea, thats what i'm going to do. have 3 bag seeds germing right now, plus my querkle clone. I decided not to try and take a cutting because i haven';t any rooting hormone. Anyway sorry about asking the same question for the 200th time. No hard feelings huh?


Don't listen to me. Bit of a prick sometimes. U dont really need rooting hormone. Its a weed, it will find a way(well most time) I know people who put their cutting in water until they show roots


----------



## seamore green (Jun 28, 2011)

del66666 said:


> my industrial and 7 other fems died from unknown causes.........its now under investigation......


were they all dinafem?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 29, 2011)

seamore green said:


> were they all dinafem?


nio mate a mix from pic n mix.........really havent a clue what got to them........


----------



## lemonskunk man (Jun 29, 2011)

very nice thread mate only notice'n it now i dont really go into grow threads since i cant really grow where i live, but this thread is changing my mind since its so gud  you're gonna get me arrested for cultivation haha lol im subbed, now im fucked haha keep up the gud work on 1212 very nice


----------



## dmwk1822 (Jun 29, 2011)

anyone know when i should start seeing flowers on my plants im 7 days in and they were veged for 2-3 weeks????????


----------



## dmwk1822 (Jun 29, 2011)

p.s you gotta let me buy some of those bubblebombs from you del fo sho


----------



## donni101 (Jun 29, 2011)

If your 7 days in flower you should see pistils in about 3 to 10 more days. Good Luck.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 29, 2011)

dmwk1822 said:


> p.s you gotta let me buy some of those bubblebombs from you del fo sho


i second that!!!!

Delski, i can really see why you dig Lemon Skunk so much. She is a really tight short perfect 12/12 lady. My Lemons trunks are so fuking thick!!!!!! they are the most beautiful plants in my garden right now. They kinda remind me of a bonzi. So ... i have had my HP light on now for 4 days 12/12 and im already seeing sex. I had 2 pull 2 of my Pineapple Punch Kushberries out , male balls. FOrtuenatley One of the 3 Pineapple Punch Kushberries is a FEMALE!!!!!!!!!!! check her out in the Summer Bud Bake. amberz


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 29, 2011)

hows the yield on the Lemon Skunk? look'n good 12/12 lot of good grows here..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Here are the girls and they have really started to get busy now so im hopeing for a very nice finish to these enjoy!!


----------



## andsmokeit (Jun 30, 2011)

thanks for the non-abusive reply. Now I won't be scared to ask a question for fear of someone flipping out that it's already been asked 200 times. thanks bro +rep


----------



## andsmokeit (Jun 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Don't listen to me. Bit of a prick sometimes. U dont really need rooting hormone. Its a weed, it will find a way(well most time) I know people who put their cutting in water until they show roots


 ok thanks man, I did get some root hormone anyway for querkle coz my bagseed hasn't germ. yet and it's been way too long, there r no good. I'm taking a cutting tomorrow when she's awake! I cant wait for u guys to see the improvement to her since i been on this thread and RIU WOW! anyway thanks for answering my q's later


----------



## del66666 (Jun 30, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> hows the yield on the Lemon Skunk? look'n good 12/12 lot of good grows here..


lemon skunk is a good yielder and blinding smoke.......


----------



## del66666 (Jun 30, 2011)

lemonskunk man said:


> very nice thread mate only notice'n it now i dont really go into grow threads since i cant really grow where i live, but this thread is changing my mind since its so gud  you're gonna get me arrested for cultivation haha lol im subbed, now im fucked haha keep up the gud work on 1212 very nice


cheers buddy and welcome to our friendly thread( apart from billy that is , mr nasty lol ) if you start some plants be sure to post some pics.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 30, 2011)

hi all sorry not been about for abit had loads to do ...  
ill get some pics up of my osirus , power skunk , raspberry cough and velvet bud ladies hopefully tomorrow there looking good at the minute 
just converted over to hesi nutes aswell got the full coco package used them today for the 1st time , had to pull out the drip stopper thing though, its annoying as fcuk as i use a syringe to measure. Got a lemon skunk and a strawberry cheese cake germ'ed and ready to go aswell , stuck em in pots earlier so they should break soil soon.

Im thinking about chopping the very bottom stem of each of my 12/12 strains and keeping them as clones just incase i get a killer pheno strain as there mostly reg seeds , if i do i can use the cutting as a mother and do a few clones 12/12 straight away .... any ideas on this as the bottom stems are normally only a inch or 2 long before they go into flower .. will it work (cloning at that size) or just a waste of time? 

Also got a uk clone only psycosis im going to use as a mother and take clones to go 12/12 as soon as they root not sure if anyone else has tried that with this strain yet but it will be interesting to see


----------



## reverof (Jun 30, 2011)

I know this is answered somewhere in this 187 page thread, and I could probably do the math finding all the start dates and harvest dates, but what has everyone's average time to harvest from seed been? I know different strains may have different times, but just seeking average.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 1, 2011)

reverof said:


> I know this is answered somewhere in this 187 page thread, and I could probably do the math finding all the start dates and harvest dates, but what has everyone's average time to harvest from seed been? I know different strains may have different times, but just seeking average.


For the 200000001st time about 11 - 12 weeks.lol


----------



## reverof (Jul 1, 2011)

Dude you are awesome!!! LOL ++REP to ya!

Just put 12 seedlings directly into 12/12 just wanted an idea.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 1, 2011)

reverof said:


> Dude you are awesome!!! LOL ++REP to ya!
> 
> Just put 12 seedlings directly into 12/12 just wanted an idea.


Im just messing m8. Good luck and get some pics up


----------



## reverof (Jul 1, 2011)

They are still in their dome, once I take them outta that I will get some pics up.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 1, 2011)

reverof said:


> They are still in their dome, once I take them outta that I will get some pics up.


welcome to the thunder dome.................


----------



## del66666 (Jul 1, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im just messing m8. Good luck and get some pics up


Mr Hide..........


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 1, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Im thinking about chopping the very bottom stem of each of my 12/12 strains and keeping them as clones just incase i get a killer pheno strain as there mostly reg seeds , if i do i can use the cutting as a mother and do a few clones 12/12 straight away .... any ideas on this as the bottom stems are normally only a inch or 2 long before they go into flower .. will it work (cloning at that size) or just a waste of time?



Anyone ????


----------



## reverof (Jul 1, 2011)

Honestly, you could clone that size, but you would have to put that clone into veg to create a mother.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 1, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Anyone ????


yeah you can clone, lots of peeps do mate...............


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 1, 2011)

i know how to clone and how to veg etc what im asking is can i do it with a cutting that small ...


----------



## del66666 (Jul 1, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i know how to clone and how to veg etc what im asking is can i do it with a cutting that small ...


yes .............size doesnt matter....


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yes .............size doesnt matter....


now if this got said in the uk thread imagine the replies .... lol


----------



## del66666 (Jul 1, 2011)

got 2 bubblebombs in flower and germing 3 big bombs and 3 cheese bombs in 5 days time............let the good times roll.........


----------



## del66666 (Jul 1, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> now if this got said in the uk thread imagine the replies .... lol


id be hammered mate,..................think i will go say it..


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 1, 2011)

empty ya inbox del  lol


----------



## del66666 (Jul 1, 2011)

empty mate


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 1, 2011)

message sent


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 1, 2011)

Back in the game!

I guess that bacon mist has cleared 




del66666 said:


> got 2 bubblebombs in flower and germing 3 big bombs and 3 cheese bombs in 5 days time............let the good times roll.........


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 1, 2011)

When you gonna start retailing some bubblebombs del 

Mr Dels seedbank


----------



## skyjumper19 (Jul 1, 2011)

hey dell wazzup! do you think is it possible to grow w/o any kind of nutes? as in soil and water only?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Her is my weekend girl! This is the one i had to put under the cfl's because of space restricions she was two wide looks like she likes her new pad and is doing well...


----------



## del66666 (Jul 2, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Her is my weekend girl! This is the one i had to put under the cfl's because of space restricions she was two wide looks like she likes her new pad and is doing well...


think ill ditch the hps n go cfl lol...............nice work mate...wont be long before your smoking her...


----------



## del66666 (Jul 2, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Back in the game!
> 
> I guess that bacon mist has cleared


not just yet mate but im counting my chickens before they hatch lol.......and the bbs will take a holiday for a few days.....


----------



## del66666 (Jul 2, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> When you gonna start retailing some bubblebombs del
> 
> Mr Dels seedbank


all good things........


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Right on del, you know the funny thing is this is the greenest ive ever had a plant after three weeks or so of flowering...


----------



## del66666 (Jul 2, 2011)

skyjumper19 said:


> hey dell wazzup! do you think is it possible to grow w/o any kind of nutes? as in soil and water only?


yes but you would have to give it a real big pot with plenty of earth so its got lots of nutes to find or it will suffer


----------



## skyjumper19 (Jul 2, 2011)

hmmmm.. what can you say about urine as a fertilizer?


----------



## del66666 (Jul 2, 2011)

skyjumper19 said:


> hmmmm.. what can you say about urine as a fertilizer?


yep some peeps use it but who would want piss on their indoor plants...........


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 2, 2011)

my piss would probably kill my plants...



del66666 said:


> yep some peeps use it but who would want piss on their indoor plants...........


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 2, 2011)

Probably????????? Without a doubt.lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 2, 2011)

skyjumper19 said:


> hmmmm.. what can you say about urine as a fertilizer?


i say stop being a tight git and just buy some nutes , you can get them cheap as chips !


----------



## reverof (Jul 2, 2011)

well have a total now of 6 sprouts, all are about 1-2.5" tall, still awaiting the root to show through the bottom (i seed in rock wool) before puttin in a pot. the 2.5's did a little stretch as I had the dishes on the floor and they sprouted through, but no worries all is good. Expect to pot them by monday.

My veg room is presently full with 28 plants under a single T5, have to put up the other T5 fixture this weekend so I can spread them out a little.

Flowering room is 2x400hps the room is 4x6, looking to flower between 16-24 at any given time.


----------



## GreenThought911 (Jul 2, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hello mate.......12-12 from the start so that the plant flowers as soon as it is ready.....you thinking of trying it?


 I did a 20-4 cycle on my thc bomb seemed to work fine. I'll keep the 12-12 in mind on my next grow


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 2, 2011)

If you did a 20-4 cycle than your thc bomb had to have been an auto strain.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 3, 2011)

and yet there are no auto thc bombs..............


----------



## mac.os.x (Jul 3, 2011)

*Here the girls are ...... not even a month yet from crack of seed .... tell me what you think.*


----------



## del66666 (Jul 3, 2011)

mac.os.x said:


> *View attachment 1673936Here the girls are ...... not even a month yet from crack of seed .... tell me what you think.*
> 
> View attachment 1673934View attachment 1673933View attachment 1673935


i think there are a lot of problems in the world.......i think our government are tossers............and i think your plants are looking fine mate


----------



## mac.os.x (Jul 3, 2011)

thank you. i plan on making the improvments that i know i need to make. next grow ill have different grow medium and nutes. and not bagseed. clones or fem. seeds. slowly but surly It should get better. I know mine are not the greatest. i wish they were fuller. are they too stretched ? anyway. thanks del.


----------



## k3nz1387 (Jul 3, 2011)

these have been on 12\12 from seed for about 12 weeks. how do they look? how long till chop?




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## lemonskunk man (Jul 3, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cheers buddy and welcome to our friendly thread( apart from billy that is , mr nasty lol ) if you start some plants be sure to post some pics.


ahh there's always a kid named billy that doesn play buy the rules everywhere ye go haha, cheers and will do hopfully a humbolt grow soon any1 hear any gud from it or done it b4


----------



## reverof (Jul 3, 2011)

del6666...
Was wondering if you could give a quick break down of your watering/nute schedule you use with Coco Coir... I have been reading much on it and am very interested in using it. Just trying to get an idea of its watering & nutes. 

Thanks


----------



## del66666 (Jul 4, 2011)

reverof said:


> del6666...
> Was wondering if you could give a quick break down of your watering/nute schedule you use with Coco Coir... I have been reading much on it and am very interested in using it. Just trying to get an idea of its watering & nutes.
> 
> Thanks


i feed every other day or more if i think they need it...... if i use a small pot i water twice a day...........they get full dose of hesi by the time they are 2 weeks old...........


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 4, 2011)

hi all , got problems here , due to unforceen cicumstances im gonna have to take my tent down for a few months (prob till xmas!!) ive got about 4 weeks left before i need to take it down, iv got no where else to grow eithor ! ive got 3 plants that have been runnin 12/12 from seed for about 4/5 weeks and have just started showing hairs , do you think theres any chance they will be done in time ?? im possibly going to be able to keep my little veg cab running with 2 small bonzai mothers if im lucky but unsure at minute. ive got 2 plants that wernt 12/12 from seed that should be finished in time but i really could do with the 12/12er's finished aswell so i have enough personnal to last till xmas ... aaaahhhhhh !!!


----------



## del66666 (Jul 4, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> hi all , got problems here , due to unforceen cicumstances im gonna have to take my tent down for a few months (prob till xmas!!) ive got about 4 weeks left before i need to take it down, iv got no where else to grow eithor ! ive got 3 plants that have been runnin 12/12 from seed for about 4/5 weeks and have just started showing hairs , do you think theres any chance they will be done in time ?? im possibly going to be able to keep my little veg cab running with 2 small bonzai mothers if im lucky but unsure at minute. ive got 2 plants that wernt 12/12 from seed that should be finished in time but i really could do with the 12/12er's finished aswell so i have enough personnal to last till xmas ... aaaahhhhhh !!!


thats crap mate.....no they wont be done but they will prob get you stoned and you wont get much weight.......


----------



## gbis59ll (Jul 4, 2011)

who gets 1oz per clone from 12/12 instantly


----------



## reverof (Jul 5, 2011)

instantly? no one... over 10-12 weeks quite a fe get at least that.


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 5, 2011)

Here is just a couple plants that i have been growing 12/12 from seed. I flower with a 600w hps. I grow with hempy buckets filled with 100% perlite. These plants have another 2 weeks atleast before i chop them. If you zoom in on the pics you can see alot of the trichs have turned milky. I cant tell you exactly when i started the seeds or just how long they have been flowering. I dont ever pay attention to anything but how the plant looks. I know how i want it to look when finished and just let it go until then. I am not sure on the exact genetics of these seeds. I will be starting 16 new seeds in a week to replace the ones in the room. The next seeds will be my blue widow crossed with AK47. I have around 35 good seeds. I hope they turn out as nice as these ones.


----------



## reverof (Jul 5, 2011)

buster... those plants look good man! The main cola on both is looking quite scrumptious


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks, I love growing with my light hanging vertically in the middle with my plants placed all the way around the light. And doing 12/12 from seed works great for this style of growing. My plants finish at anything from 16in to 24in tall and i get great bud all the way from the bottom of the plant to the top. I have been growing this way for a couple years now and wont try it any other way. I get between 1/2oz to 1oz per plant depending on strain and just how stable the strain is. I have grown some that had too many phenos and made it hard because some will stretch to much.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 5, 2011)

buster7467 said:


> Thanks, I love growing with my light hanging vertically in the middle with my plants placed all the way around the light. And doing 12/12 from seed works great for this style of growing. My plants finish at anything from 16in to 24in tall and i get great bud all the way from the bottom of the plant to the top. I have been growing this way for a couple years now and wont try it any other way. I get between 1/2oz to 1oz per plant depending on strain and just how stable the strain is. I have grown some that had too many phenos and made it hard because some will stretch to much.


nice 1 mate...how come perlite? do you always grow in perlite.....ever thought of trying coco...how often you have to water ?


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 5, 2011)

buster7467 said:


> Here is just a couple plants that i have been growing 12/12 from seed. I flower with a 600w hps. I grow with hempy buckets filled with 100% perlite. These plants have another 2 weeks atleast before i chop them. If you zoom in on the pics you can see alot of the trichs have turned milky. I cant tell you exactly when i started the seeds or just how long they have been flowering. I dont ever pay attention to anything but how the plant looks. I know how i want it to look when finished and just let it go until then. I am not sure on the exact genetics of these seeds. I will be starting 16 new seeds in a week to replace the ones in the room. The next seeds will be my blue widow crossed with AK47. I have around 35 good seeds. I hope they turn out as nice as these ones.


Ive been looking at hempy bucket grows , they seem really interesting and have great results .. i might try them in the future but unfortunatly my growing is on hold atm . Your plants look great mate well done. Dont you find that with the light vertical the plants lean into the bulb ? do you use anything to stop the plants touching the bulb? id be interested to see you setup if possible


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 5, 2011)

DeZER? What is up duDe? i Hope yOU didnt eat a BAcon Sandwich or a Ham SandwicH today!!!!! PleaSE inForm us OF the StencH ArouNd YouR Area. I Hope You are OK!!! after tOday evertYthing will BE OK??? right!?!take care! laterzzz.. 
Dr. Trichomstienburgski
do you have any bubblebomb beans.?. wanna trade for a cherrycheese liver bean?


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 5, 2011)

This is only me second grow with the perlite. I like it because of how easy it is to clean for use again. And it is cheap. I will probably try coco sometime but am in no hurry to switch. I water everyday. That is the only thing i dont like about it. But i am going to make a drip system to auto water for those days that i want to get away for the night. I live alone and don't have anyone to water for me so i can't leave the house for more than a day.


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 5, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Ive been looking at hempy bucket grows , they seem really interesting and have great results .. i might try them in the future but unfortunatly my growing is on hold atm . Your plants look great mate well done. Dont you find that with the light vertical the plants lean into the bulb ? do you use anything to stop the plants touching the bulb? id be interested to see you setup if possible


 Yes the plants lean toward the light. This is the first time i have taken any of these plants out of the grow room. I almost had one fall over they are getting so top heavy. But back to your question. I use whatever i have on hand to stake the plants so they are standing straight up. I will post a few more pics in a day or two of my setup. It is nothing special at all.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 5, 2011)

Del you got me to try 12/12 from seed.

I had four clones veg and when I flipped the switch I had a seed ready to go so it's been in there...
Any idea when I should be worried about the sex of the plant so I don't get a male screwing up my mojo?

Or is this a totally horrible idea and should I kill the beast to ensure I don't have seeds everywhere?


----------



## reverof (Jul 5, 2011)

If you watch the plant you will know if its male or female, just like any other grow... let it grow! Worst case, its a male and you chop it! Best case, you get some bud form it in 10-12 weeks.


----------



## DinafemHazeAuto (Jul 5, 2011)

Hempy buckets with str8 perlite is what i use 2...I'm on my first grow and use dinafem haze auto's as they where freebies...I have avg 1.5oz in less than 10 weeks but i still have 1 going that was a late bloomer and she has 8 tops as i had to top my plant when flowering first started, but i should get 3-4oz easily from her so in 6 plants im gonna get around 9-10 oz on my first grow with 600w quatum ballast set at 450w most of the time....I would recommend hempy buckets to anyone who wants to grow hydroponically and not worry about all of the res changes and worry about water temps...Its a fool proof system...IMO....Im thinking about using that new coco purified or something like that as theres no calmag probs with it as with other coco...Gonna put it on the top of my str8 perlite....Del whats a good booster as i need 1 bad...


----------



## ruffdog (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi guys, Also doing 12/12 from seed hempy buckets in 100% perlite / 2l coke/cider bottles. 250w HPS / DR 60 tent. I have not had the best of luck so far, ok i'm getting results but not great. Main problem is i purchased a "indoor indica mix" pack of 10 and the genetics are all over the place. Best so far was the 2 free "Big Bud" seeds which both turned out fem, i have one blue cheese re-generated back in the tent and a big bud regenerating on the windowsill. I also stuck a few Haze seeds in and have 2 fem that are trying to take over the tent. 10 weeks old and only JUST started flowering. bend bend bend, lol (still stretching) I've just got a EC and PH meter and my EC of tap is 0.6ec and 7.0ph anyone think that i should go over the recommended ec of 2.0 with Ionic nutes considering my background ec is so high (ie i'd only get max 1.4ec of nutes to bring it to 2.0) any help appreciated. i'd also like to know if 2l bottles is big enough for 12/12 hempy? any advise welcomed. BTW temps are constant 65 - 75*f give or take. Regards..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 6, 2011)

smokin one for your successfull jailbreak delski bro.. 
[youtube]EDolGOLPzdo[/youtube]


----------



## del66666 (Jul 6, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Del you got me to try 12/12 from seed.
> 
> I had four clones veg and when I flipped the switch I had a seed ready to go so it's been in there...
> Any idea when I should be worried about the sex of the plant so I don't get a male screwing up my mojo?
> ...


2-3 weeks the males will probably show then the females show a week or so later in my experience....i love seeds.thats how i got my bubblebomb..


----------



## del66666 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> smokin one for your successfull jailbreak delski bro..
> [youtube]EDolGOLPzdo[/youtube]


hey Amber been listening to thin lizzy this week funnily enough................well the bacon sandwiches appeared but they werent for me hooray...........got my 2 surviving bruised and battered bbs back and under my 600, got 2 cheese bombs and 2 big bombs germing..got my volcano back..oh how i missed her.........life is sweet again..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 6, 2011)

YEAH! its so good to hear from you! I was worried about you. i am so glad to see your doing well!Im warming up the volcano to do a peace smoke to you, delzee! Im stoked to also hear that your girls, althugh roughed up from the traumatic experience, willl be on the mend to a full recovery. I think this is going to be an epic grow after all this! I will look foward to some pictures soon.  take care Amberstienski


----------



## TastesLikeTurtles (Jul 7, 2011)

This is an epic thread, seriously! Subbed, and doing 12/12 from seed, thanks to all you 12/12'ers. i'll post pics soon. Thanks guys.
-turtles


----------



## del66666 (Jul 7, 2011)

TastesLikeTurtles said:


> This is an epic thread, seriously! Subbed, and doing 12/12 from seed, thanks to all you 12/12'ers. i'll post pics soon. Thanks guys.
> -turtles


welcome aboard.........


----------



## TastesLikeTurtles (Jul 7, 2011)

Had to medicate real quick, before i snapped a few pics, lol the LED's make me see green. Gotta love the Coco/perlite. Some are a bit droopy after the transplant (few hours ago) and some look spotted from the foliar feed, theres actually no spots, the LED just makes it look that way, dunno why. Getting 400w hps in a few days 
-turtles


----------



## gobskiii (Jul 7, 2011)

turtles: i like the mcdonalds cups. i am actually starting to finish in those things...check me out!!! i am using FFOF and liquid, and solubles trio.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/442735-12-12-seed-32-oz.html


----------



## TastesLikeTurtles (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't know what to do now. I'm bored now that i read all these pages, nothing else to do lol. /me stares at my plants for hours.
-turtles


----------



## gobskiii (Jul 7, 2011)

lol ya ive done it to my man.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey guys, Here is one of my 12/12 girls. I needed to supercrop both of my K-Trains twice because they were soooo stretchy. My lemon skunk and cc x livers are so stocky and im trying to keep as even a canopy as i can. Some people think she is super ugly but i think she is really wicked looking with her claw like leaves.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2011)

same girl just one day later. the healing process is quite amazing! 600 watts of HP love.
View attachment 1680842


----------



## del66666 (Jul 8, 2011)

beauty is in the eye of the beholder............she will be a beautiful swan..............


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 8, 2011)

Been busy as fuck the last few weeks and me back is killing me, now my new grow space is all up and running i feel better. kitting out the garage and moving shit about whilst looking after the kids aint easy and apart from some minor tweaking i think im there. 2 600w in here with air cooled hoods with there own exhaust fan theres another exhaust on a thermo speed controller and for now passive intakes, temps are 25 which is good and ive another 600w to add yet but im in the market for new hoods so that can wait a bit. This is my last 12/12 grow, i really like this method but now ive got space im back to vegging and gonna run DWC, autopots and NFT and gonna do some comparison grows between these methods and coco once ive some mothers to take snips. Theres about 15 strains in here and i cant remember half of them but all seem to be doing well. Keep up the good work all you 12/12 growers this is easily one of the best threads on the boards.





This lot are vegging atm in the only cab ive up and running and ill select the keepers from this lot, critical mass and rocklock to start with but as usual ive lots of strains i want to try out.


----------



## seamore green (Jul 8, 2011)

Well if you leave this thread I'm following your grows! Those are looking nice! I pulled my pineapple the other day, well the top cola anyway. Rest of her has a couple days yet to finish up and it was getting too heavy to hold up anymore so I said screw it. Smells nice. My Vanilla Kush are starting week 2 of flower today (I count first pistils as day 1) I'm not quite sure as far as nutes go but I'll explain whats working well for me. I'm using fox farm: grow big, big bloom, and tiger bloom. I mix 3 different 1 gallon jugs. 1 with grow big/big bloom. 1 with tiger bloom, and 1 with kanga roots. I feed them water every other day, and switch off between gb/bb and tb. So: water, tb, water, bb/gb, water, tb, water, bb/gb etc. Haven't burned anything so far but I'm also wondering if I can feed more often or if I should. I use kanga according to their schedule so 2nd, 4th and 6th week on all my girls.


----------



## sativa smoker (Jul 8, 2011)

what size of pots to use with bigbud 12/12from the start,when will they begin to flower.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 8, 2011)

seamore green said:


> Well if you leave this thread I'm following your grows! Those are looking nice! I pulled my pineapple the other day, well the top cola anyway. Rest of her has a couple days yet to finish up and it was getting too heavy to hold up anymore so I said screw it. Smells nice. My Vanilla Kush are starting week 2 of flower today (I count first pistils as day 1) I'm not quite sure as far as nutes go but I'll explain whats working well for me. I'm using fox farm: grow big, big bloom, and tiger bloom. I mix 3 different 1 gallon jugs. 1 with grow big/big bloom. 1 with tiger bloom, and 1 with kanga roots. I feed them water every other day, and switch off between gb/bb and tb. So: water, tb, water, bb/gb, water, tb, water, bb/gb etc. Haven't burned anything so far but I'm also wondering if I can feed more often or if I should. I use kanga according to their schedule so 2nd, 4th and 6th week on all my girls.


Cheers mate. If your girls are doing good and aint lacking in nowt then i would say carry on with your nute schedule, always go with what the plants are telling you, after a while you get used to certain nutes and you know when your gonna over do it.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 8, 2011)

sativa smoker said:


> what size of pots to use with bigbud 12/12from the start,when will they begin to flower.


I start off in small pots and pot up into larger pots as the plants grow. The final pot size i use for 12/12 are 6.5 liters


----------



## TastesLikeTurtles (Jul 8, 2011)

jimmy your plants look amazing, makes my upgrade to a 400w look like nothin


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 8, 2011)

TastesLikeTurtles said:


> jimmy your plants look amazing, makes my upgrade to a 400w look like nothin


Cheers fella, keep the ph right give em some feed and they get on with it themselves lol, this lot have only just gone under the 600s they were under 400s in my cabs. You'll do well with the 400w, what you growing atm?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 8, 2011)

Right I'm back in the game with 12/12 from seed. Going to do 8 this time. Got 5 Northern Souls, 1 Blue Widow, 1 Moby Dick and 1 Cali Hash. 8 wilma with 2 x 600w. I'll get pics up in the next week or so


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey guys, i have been growing from seed and was wondering a few things on cloning off of a plant that was started from seed into 12/12 of light. Is it harder to get a clone to take roots when takin from a plant in 12/12? Do you put the clone in 18/6 or even 24hrs of light and it stress them any?


----------



## reverof (Jul 8, 2011)

Buster, you have to put them into 18/6 or better yet 24/0 to put them back in veg state otherwise they will just continue flowering at present age forward.

Shouldnt stress them at all, should be good to go.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 9, 2011)

sad to hear you are giving up 12-12 from seed jimmy but much luck with your new grow..................well my 2 bbs that went on holiday have returned with a dose.................of spider mites........lucky i had some neem in my fridge so should be fine...........pics up a little later..


----------



## del66666 (Jul 9, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Right I'm back in the game with 12/12 from seed. Going to do 8 this time. Got 5 Northern Souls, 1 Blue Widow, 1 Moby Dick and 1 Cali Hash. 8 wilma with 2 x 600w. I'll get pics up in the next week or so


nice 1 Billy, less is more and all that...........looking forward to seeing some mega buds.........


----------



## mac.os.x (Jul 9, 2011)

*Here is day 34 of my 12/12 grow op from seed. 4 females.*
But technicly I didnt find the 12/12 thread untill i was 3 weeks in veg, then switched to 12/12.....so here they are


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> sad to hear you are giving up 12-12 from seed jimmy but much luck with your new grow..................well my 2 bbs that went on holiday have returned with a dose.................of spider mites........lucky i had some neem in my fridge so should be fine...........pics up a little later..


Cheers delboy. See you've been aving fun and games over the the last week or so, hope all that shit's sorted now mate. Still gonna hang around this thread to see what you lot are up too even if i aint got a 12/12 grow on myself. If i have the space in me tent i might just stick the odd bean in there on a 12/12, gonna be using cuts mainly now but got enough beans knocking about so might just as well use em up if i can.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 9, 2011)

mac.os.x said:


> *Here is day 34 of my 12/12 grow op from seed. 4 females.*
> But technicly I didnt find the 12/12 thread untill i was 3 weeks in veg, then switched to 12/12.....so here they are
> 
> View attachment 1682658View attachment 1682662View attachment 1682660View attachment 1682661View attachment 1682659


looking fine mate and we forgive you the 3 weeks veg...............


----------



## del66666 (Jul 9, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cheers delboy. See you've been aving fun and games over the the last week or so, hope all that shit's sorted now mate. Still gonna hang around this thread to see what you lot are up too even if i aint got a 12/12 grow on myself. If i have the space in me tent i might just stick the odd bean in there on a 12/12, gonna be using cuts mainly now but got enough beans knocking about so might just as well use em up if i can.


sounds like a plan mate............yeah been a busy clean up operation and all for nothing...........better safe than sorry though.........looks like you been busy too and are going to be even more so mate


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> sounds like a plan mate............yeah been a busy clean up operation and all for nothing...........better safe than sorry though.........looks like you been busy too and are going to be even more so mate


Should be a little easier for me, gonna do 4 plants per 600w, some in coco others DWC or something else, wont have to feed half by hand which will save me some time. Still ave plenty to do tho and wanna continue with a perpetual grow and pull a plant a week. The tent stays on 12/12 and ill use the cabs for vegging so i can just pull one form the tent and replace from the cab. Thats the plan anyway. Whats your grow situation like? you breeding or 12/12 growing, got much left after the clear out or you gotta start from scratch.


----------



## officernasty (Jul 9, 2011)

im about to start 12/12 after i chop down my super lemon haze and it will be my first time but my question is after you get the seedling going do you give it the recommended flowering nutes ration right off the bat or what?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 9, 2011)

officernasty said:


> im about to start 12/12 after i chop down my super lemon haze and it will be my first time but my question is after you get the seedling going do you give it the recommended flowering nutes ration right off the bat or what?


No mate, you'll fry it if you do that. I use grow nutes for the first 3 weeks or so and then swap to bloom nutes, i normally carry on with grow nutes for a week after i see pistils then swap over. Dosage depends on the nutes you use if the plant looks hungry up the nute strength, start off on low dosage and up the strength as you go. Its no different to any other way of growing, the plant will tell you if it wants more or its had enough.


----------



## reverof (Jul 9, 2011)

I will let del6666 give his expert 12/12 advice on this, but I will give my .02 also

I grow in soil, I do not feed any nutes first 7 days, I then begin hitting with about 30% veg nutes and build that up to 100% in 2 weeks, I continue this feeding until I see sex and then I drop veg nutes to 70% and add bloom nutes starting at 30% and again raise to 100% over next 2 weeks, continuing veg nutes at 70% and then starting bringing down veg nutes to where I am happy. I always feed at least some light veg nutes until full fledge bloom as gotten underway.


----------



## Dutchbuster (Jul 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> noooooob................


so helpful man


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 9, 2011)

It really doesnt matter if its a 12/12 grow or a grow where the plants been vegged, the plant will tell you what it needs there is no definative answer in my book except look at your plant. I wouldnt go giving a full strength dose of nutes to my plants when there two weeks old no matter what grow im doing but then again ive only ever done hydro. It has alot to do with the nutes you use i use sensi and this is strong stuff, a full strength on young plants and you've fried em, i never go by what the back of the nute bottle says always with what the plant is saying, as for swapping from grow/bloom thats down to the grower and again what nutes/medium your using better quaility nutes prevent alot of faffing about.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 9, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Should be a little easier for me, gonna do 4 plants per 600w, some in coco others DWC or something else, wont have to feed half by hand which will save me some time. Still ave plenty to do tho and wanna continue with a perpetual grow and pull a plant a week. The tent stays on 12/12 and ill use the cabs for vegging so i can just pull one form the tent and replace from the cab. Thats the plan anyway. Whats your grow situation like? you breeding or 12/12 growing, got much left after the clear out or you gotta start from scratch.


cant say as i blame you mate can be a shed load of work..stops being fun.............i got 2 bubblebombs left who have been abused and when i got the back they had spider mites..didnt notice til last night..sprayed with neem and will spray again in 2 days........got 2 cheese bombs in germ and 2 big bombs....breeding is going ahead again within 8 weeks for sure..these are my 2 bubblebombs now back under my 600....


----------



## del66666 (Jul 9, 2011)

officernasty said:


> im about to start 12/12 after i chop down my super lemon haze and it will be my first time but my question is after you get the seedling going do you give it the recommended flowering nutes ration right off the bat or what?


first question i will ask you is what is your growing medium?.compost doesnt need nutes for first 3-4 weeks of use, in coco i use full strength hesi from 10-14 days then swap to full strength hesi coco bloom when the plant is showing flowers.........


----------



## del66666 (Jul 9, 2011)

Dutchbuster said:


> so helpful man


everything i say is in jest................. seriously


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cant say as i blame you mate can be a shed load of work..stops being fun.............i got 2 bubblebombs left who have been abused and when i got the back they had spider mites..didnt notice til last night..sprayed with neem and will spray again in 2 days........got 2 cheese bombs in germ and 2 big bombs....breeding is going ahead again within 8 weeks for sure..these are my 2 bubblebombs now back under my 600....


Not wrong there mate, i musta had 30 odd or so on the go and feeding the fuckers became a chore, think theres about 25 in the tent so ill be glad to ave fewer plants to feed when there done, plus dwc looks after itself all i gotta do is keep an eye on the ec/pc so even less to worry about. Fucking bastard mites lol those girls dont look too bad tho, its that time of year i suppose i aint had them for a few years now and hope i dont. You've grown enough BB now, ever thought about finding a keeper and doing 12/12 from clone?


----------



## del66666 (Jul 9, 2011)

yeah mate i should find a keeper i guess but its space and i like variety ............im confident in dealing with the mites.i live under trees so i have to expect them....still got 10 thc bomb regs and 10 bubblegum regs to use up too....less plants can certainly be more productive im finding.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 9, 2011)

It amazes me sometimes how these little fuckers find there way in, ive had them in my big cab and thats sealed and the plants never came out, they can certainly sniff out a grow. Im gonna do a few sativa strains now ive got the space. Laughing buddha is one im looking at i aint done a satty for a long time now so looking forward to aving a bash at a few, took a clone of great white shark and gonna do her 12/12 from clone to compare with the seed grow ive just done. Ill be running 4 main strains all the time and rather than keep mothers ill just clone just before they go into flower veg em up and clone then flower and continue with this method, any space left in the tent is for my experimenting.


----------



## mattman (Jul 11, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cant say as i blame you mate can be a shed load of work..stops being fun.............i got 2 bubblebombs left who have been abused and when i got the back they had spider mites..didnt notice til last night..sprayed with neem and will spray again in 2 days........got 2 cheese bombs in germ and 2 big bombs....breeding is going ahead again within 8 weeks for sure..these are my 2 bubblebombs now back under my 600....


Hey man stuffs looking good! I don't have the time to read thru all 100 pages... I just wanted to know so far what 12/12 strain has been the best for you? Im looking to get 1-5oz off each plant with under 50 day finishing... this possiblE?


----------



## djpipster (Jul 12, 2011)

might be a dumb arse ? but are they 12/12 under the envirolight?


----------



## djpipster (Jul 12, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey guys, Here is one of my 12/12 girls. I needed to supercrop both of my K-Trains twice because they were soooo stretchy. My lemon skunk and cc x livers are so stocky and im trying to keep as even a canopy as i can. Some people think she is super ugly but i think she is really wicked looking with her claw like leaves.
> View attachment 1680653


?why do u bend it or is it snapped on purpose or bent? what benefits do u get from this? ty


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 12, 2011)

look up supercropping...



djpipster said:


> ?why do u bend it or is it snapped on purpose or bent? what benefits do u get from this? ty


----------



## KawiZZR (Jul 12, 2011)

mattman said:


> Hey man stuffs looking good! I don't have the time to read thru all 100 pages... I just wanted to know so far what 12/12 strain has been the best for you? Im looking to get 1-5oz off each plant with under 50 day finishing... this possiblE?


Short answer is no. You can get 1+ oz per plant, but it won't happen in under 50 days.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 13, 2011)

mattman said:


> Hey man stuffs looking good! I don't have the time to read thru all 100 pages... I just wanted to know so far what 12/12 strain has been the best for you? Im looking to get 1-5oz off each plant with under 50 day finishing... this possiblE?


a big no......................


----------



## del66666 (Jul 13, 2011)

heres my 2 abused bubblebombs.....they were kept in small pots...sent away on holiday....no lights for 3 days.....no proper feeding schedule and then they got spider mites.......


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 13, 2011)

Morning all. Del quickie for ya, you had a delivery of coco lately? if so you noticed anything different?


----------



## del66666 (Jul 13, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Morning all. Del quickie for ya, you had a delivery of coco lately? if so you noticed anything different?


been a little while.....i think it was a little finer...........what you found mate?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 13, 2011)

The stuff ive just got is totally different to the last lot. The first batch was much more fibrous more husk and needed watering everyday, this new batch looks exactly like peat, infact thats what i first thought when i saw this stuff and it has a much more earthy type smell also says it comes with "organic coir and FF nutes". Its 100% coco but just a much finer type, the first batch didnt come in nice big bags with the company name plastered all over the side for the neighbours too see lol, so its the first time ive read about added nutes and wondered if youve run into any trouble or noticed a difference because im not sure the added nutes are working well with my chem nutes.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 13, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> The stuff ive just got is totally different to the last lot. The first batch was much more fibrous more husk and needed watering everyday, this new batch looks exactly like peat, infact thats what i first thought when i saw this stuff and it has a much more earthy type smell also says it comes with "organic coir and FF nutes". Its 100% coco but just a much finer type, the first batch didnt come in nice big bags with the company name plastered all over the side for the neighbours too see lol, so its the first time ive read about added nutes and wondered if youve run into any trouble or noticed a difference because im not sure the added nutes are working well with my chem nutes.


yes mate you have hit the nail on the head............the first time i use it i soak it and squeeze some of the water out before potting then i water well withe nuted water with plenty of run off to clear any nutes that may have been added.............yeah ther grey plain packing was a little more discreet but lucky i only order twice per year..


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 13, 2011)

Right, all my girls have popped up. Just need to sort out my grow. Busy night cleaning clay peebles.lol


----------



## del66666 (Jul 13, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Right, all my girls have popped up. Just need to sort out my grow. Busy night cleaning clay peebles.lol


sounds like hours of funnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 13, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yes mate you have hit the nail on the head............the first time i use it i soak it and squeeze some of the water out before potting then i water well withe nuted water with plenty of run off to clear any nutes that may have been added.............yeah ther grey plain packing was a little more discreet but lucky i only order twice per year..


Cheers mate, thought there was something going on with these added nutes. Dont seem to have any major probes with the older plants which have been repotted with the new batch but the young uns dont like it much. Ill give em a good flush and see how they respond.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 13, 2011)

Its in a fucking loft which makes it a fucking nightmare. Arrrgh. Got 2x600 over 8 plants. Loads of bud.........hopefully. would del be interested in a Northern Soul snip from the fairy


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 13, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Right, all my girls have popped up. Just need to sort out my grow. Busy night cleaning clay peebles.lol


I never could be arsed cleaning them, tried it once and gave up after 10 mins lol after that i just chucked them over the fence. Still finding the odd pellet around the house now and i aint used them for ages.


----------



## stormannorm82 (Jul 13, 2011)

love this thread wasnt sure i was right to 12/12 from seed but looks good to me subbed!!


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 14, 2011)

yodell ,ever used a massive rockwool cube for multi planting?

say 4 plants to a metre by metre block?sat in a tray with some pebbles over it?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2011)

yodell, haha yodell lay hee hoo..hahaha
my lemon skunks have decided to stretch this past week. kinda bummed. The lower portion is still nice and dense and then the main branch/cola skyrocketed up with big stretchy gaps.. Im at day 38 and im hoping that they will stop stretching soon. Hope your girls are doing better. Peace dR. AmBer


----------



## ULMResearch (Jul 14, 2011)

So silly question, probably.. but can most strains perform well doing 12/12 from seed? And would 24/0 vegging for like 2 weeks then going 12/12 affect anything negatively or just make slightly bigger plants and take 2 weeks longer?


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 14, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yodell, haha yodell lay hee hoo..hahaha
> my lemon skunks have decided to stretch this past week. kinda bummed. The lower portion is still nice and dense and then the main branch/cola skyrocketed up with big stretchy gaps.. Im at day 38 and im hoping that they will stop stretching soon. Hope your girls are doing better. Peace dR. AmBer


lemoooon skuuunk mmm,nip em in the bud hehe


----------



## Lifeisaaaxtwo (Jul 14, 2011)

@Del6, what do you use for soil and nutes?


----------



## MrMobBarley (Jul 14, 2011)

Love this thread dudes - Im gonna try next time !


----------



## del66666 (Jul 14, 2011)

stormannorm82 said:


> love this thread wasnt sure i was right to 12/12 from seed but looks good to me subbed!!


welcome............


----------



## del66666 (Jul 14, 2011)

Lifeisaaaxtwo said:


> @Del6, what do you use for soil and nutes?


im using coco and hesi nutes...........plus hammerhead pk......


----------



## del66666 (Jul 14, 2011)

MrMobBarley said:


> Love this thread dudes - Im gonna try next time !


be sure to post those pics................


----------



## del66666 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yodell, haha yodell lay hee hoo..hahaha
> my lemon skunks have decided to stretch this past week. kinda bummed. The lower portion is still nice and dense and then the main branch/cola skyrocketed up with big stretchy gaps.. Im at day 38 and im hoping that they will stop stretching soon. Hope your girls are doing better. Peace dR. AmBer


hey Ambernooski, how you like the air pots......delski thinks they are not that good............


----------



## del66666 (Jul 14, 2011)

ULMResearch said:


> So silly question, probably.. but can most strains perform well doing 12/12 from seed? And would 24/0 vegging for like 2 weeks then going 12/12 affect anything negatively or just make slightly bigger plants and take 2 weeks longer?


no not all plants do as well............try a couple 24 and a few 12-12 and tell us...........in my opinion a few more leaves and not much more bud if any.....make sure you post pics, results .


----------



## del66666 (Jul 14, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Its in a fucking loft which makes it a fucking nightmare. Arrrgh. Got 2x600 over 8 plants. Loads of bud.........hopefully. would del be interested in a Northern Soul snip from the fairy


sounds interesting...............


----------



## ULMResearch (Jul 14, 2011)

I've got some DinaFem Critical+ and White Siberian seeds waiting for their turn in the chamber. Think I'm going DWC, 12/12 from seed, under 400W HPS + 100W 6500K CFL, and see what I get. Pics will certainly be added!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hey Ambernooski, how you like the air pots......delski thinks they are not that good............


hahah, hi delski.. i like the airpots ok i guess.. i never used anything else to compare them too.. just my phototron and that dosent count.haha..... 
the only thing a little annoying is when i water them the water sometimes goes through the side holes and makes a mess.. It takes me some time to water the pots to make sure that they are nice and drenched. I go 2 days without water then water then 2 days with out. I probebly could go 3 days with out water if needed and still be ok. Thats kinda nice, if you go out of town.
why does delski think they are not so good?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 14, 2011)

Just got me some of this http://www.plant-magic.co.uk/products/coco.html for my next coco grow. Aint seen many use it but supposed to be good stuff from the little ive seen.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 14, 2011)

Fuck me cleaning a grow room is fucking murder. Its not easy money, you need to work. Never doing that again. Ive got a young nephew who chopped all my popcorn for a 1/4. Now he has a new job


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 14, 2011)

take a strimmer to it haha


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 15, 2011)

i guess they are not going to quit on me yet!


----------



## niceguysi (Jul 15, 2011)

Awesome thread Del im reading and learning from all these posts before i take the plunge.You rock


----------



## del66666 (Jul 15, 2011)

niceguysi said:


> Awesome thread Del im reading and learning from all these posts before i take the plunge.You rock


welcome and cheers mate.....got a good bunch of 12-12 vers on this thread.......hope all goes well , make sure you post some pics for us............


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 15, 2011)

yodell hey hee who? lol...delski broski.. im thinking about adding molasses to the girlskis food tonite..any thoughts mateski? laters ambrooski..


----------



## Hilo (Jul 15, 2011)

I really dont have the time to read thru 152+ pages of this thread, Im sorry if this question is in here, but is topping possible with this 12/12 method? I need to keep my plants SMALL. 202 pages of this thread..Geez


----------



## del66666 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hilo said:


> I really dont have the time to read thru 152+ pages of this thread, Im sorry if this question is in here, but is topping possible with this 12/12 method? I need to keep my plants SMALL. 202 pages of this thread..Geez


just do it as early as possible if yoiu really have to............could you not tie the top down?


----------



## gobskiii (Jul 15, 2011)

dr. amber trichs...i have been using molasses since i started and i love the stuff...i also fluff up the top of my soil in the pots almost daily...like airrating...almost but anyway ya i can telll my soil is loviong the stuff...always so fresh looking, and my plants seem to enjoy it as well. they enjoy their soil i mean.


----------



## gobskiii (Jul 15, 2011)

freakin baked if u couldnt tell...haha i love RIU.


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (Jul 16, 2011)

excellent read thought i'd try this 12/12 grow out but need some help please
day 47
growing indoors
in john innes No 3 mixed with perlite
11 litre square pots
12/12 from seed under a 600w hps with a sunmaster dual spectrum bulb
started showing flowers at day 20 so used 1/4 strength canna terraflores
upped it to 1/2 strength 14 days ago which its still at
watering 1/2 a pint every day
small plants about 3 weeks old no nutes just water under a cfl 12/12 in the same room tho this is my 2nd grow using same soil/nutes and didn't have this problem before.
as you can see the yellow lower leaves are quite bad and on the small ones it looks like the tips are burnt is this nitrogen deficiency?
help needed please


----------



## del66666 (Jul 16, 2011)

so GHOSTDOG you say you are feeding every day?..... and its a problem with both veg and bloom plants? any bugs?...


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (Jul 16, 2011)

cheers del no bugs mate could it be the soil? as i had cuttings for my first grow planted them and watered everyday they went really well and had no probs what so ever? they dont use that much nitrogen when flowering is that right? do you think i should flush em? cheers


----------



## del66666 (Jul 16, 2011)

shouldnt feed to often in soil, should let get pretty dry then give good watering........if you been feeding heavy or often then id say flush is the first thing to do mate


----------



## del66666 (Jul 16, 2011)

just flush the veg 1s and try some magnesium on the flowering ones......they dont need as much nitrogen in flower but they still need some...cant really see any bad nute burn on the flowering plants but im going to look through your pics again.....


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (Jul 16, 2011)

just finished flushin the lot what do you think a pint with full strength nutes every 3 days for the flowering ones? they wern't as bad as i thought i've got 5 x big buddha cheese 4 x Kalashnikova 1 x Super Skunk1 x Purple Haze and 1 x Gigabud one of the cheese is burnt quite bad im guessing nute burn as the light wasn't any where near enough to burn it 

the others had a couple of yellow lower leaves like this
del do you know where i can get some magnesium on a sunday in the uk? cheers mate


----------



## del66666 (Jul 16, 2011)

boots mate......you have to remember that compost has nutes in it that will probably last 4 weeks, how long the flowering plants been in new soil...........you should think about growing in coco mate, its much easier, i was always messin up in soil...........you should drop in on the uk growers thread, some peeps who know much more than me about soil growing.


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (Jul 16, 2011)

cheers boots in the morning then,they've been in there about 40ish days yeah coco next time looks easier mate


----------



## del66666 (Jul 16, 2011)

when you water or feed you should do it til it runs out bottom of pot then leave til soil is dry and pots feel fairly light, maybe 1 feed then water the next and so on.....its really about watching the plants and changinging things as they require....reading your plants.....often less is more......coco yeah mate you cant go wrong.


----------



## CanadianDank (Jul 17, 2011)

Well I'm definety gunna be trying this.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 17, 2011)

CanadianDank said:


> Well I'm definety gunna be trying this.


show us when you do.......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 17, 2011)

HEY 12/12 growers.I hope your all doing stonedidly well. lol Here 's whats up in my garden. I had a bunch of yellow leaves in half of my girls so gave a boost of nitro with some Molasses on Friday. Pruned a bunch of yellow leaves off tonite and gave my first dose of BLOOMBASTIC! 
I would have to say the triple supercropping of the Swan (k-train) really helped a lot as you can see in the first picture. I will keep in touch and post some pictures of my LEMON SKUNKS for you guys as well. Have wonderful work week. Dr. Amber Trichome.

[youtube]78v5TGO3PZw[/youtube]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 17, 2011)

delski, congratualtions on your new seeds! I hope they work out well for ya! the 12/12 grow is such an effiecent and simple grow compared to some other styles. I cant fuckin wait to do coco next round. cheers 
ambertinkerski


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HEY 12/12 growers.I hope your all doing stonedidly well. lol Here 's whats up in my garden. I had a bunch of yellow leaves in half of my girls so gave a boost of nitro with some Molasses on Friday. Pruned a bunch of yellow leaves off tonite and gave my first dose of BLOOMBASTIC!
> I would have to say the triple supercropping of the Swan (k-train) really helped a lot as you can see in the first picture. I will keep in touch and post some pictures of my LEMON SKUNKS for you guys as well. Have wonderful work week. Dr. Amber Trichome.
> 
> [youtube]78v5TGO3PZw[/youtube]
> View attachment 1695166View attachment 1695171


Lookinng nice how did they start flowering so darn fast my 12/12 was almost 40days in before they showed...


----------



## del66666 (Jul 18, 2011)

a bit of amnesia bud i was given ............bloody potent stuff.....and my new seeds...........


----------



## del66666 (Jul 18, 2011)

wow Ambertinkerski.....those girls are looking real fine......did the extra n and molasses cure the yellowing?...........absolutely keeps it simple which is good for a simple chap like me........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2011)

hey delski, top o the fuckin morning lad.. your seeds look sweet and your dope looks yummy. 
the molasses and nitro boost has not appeared to sloved the yellowing leave issue as of now.... I had the same, but worse problem last round. It seems to take several days to see any results. I ended up pruning off all them yellow leaves. It was kinda funny, i just decided to use that combo on instinct. Later i was reading my Bible and Jorge actaully said that molasses helps nitro work better! Thanks for the compliment Delzer. gotta go run out to Joes Garage to see what the night.. or day for the girls...lol.. did.. later Ambs
ps .. did you know that that new strain "Charlie Sheen" is amnesia? hahahahhaha.....have a smoky evening..


----------



## del66666 (Jul 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey delski, top o the fuckin morning lad.. your seeds look sweet and your dope looks yummy.
> the molasses and nitro boost has not appeared to sloved the yellowing leave issue as of now.... I had the same, but worse problem last round. It seems to take several days to see any results. I ended up pruning off all them yellow leaves. It was kinda funny, i just decided to use that combo on instinct. Later i was reading my Bible and Jorge actaully said that molasses helps nitro work better! Thanks for the compliment Delzer. gotta go run out to Joes Garage to see what the night.. or day for the girls...lol.. did.. later Ambs
> ps .. did you know that that new strain "Charlie Sheen" is amnesia? hahahahhaha.....have a smoky evening..


maybe magnesium shortage making them yellow.............when n is short they turn yellow with green veins but mag just goes plain yellow to brown( i think ) throw some mag or epsom salts at them.............good old charlie loves to party..........still afternoon here..just watching only fools and horses.....


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 18, 2011)

aw man..greenhouse lemon cant wait to see this! been top of my list for years.

i would love to see you consider growing the hawaiaan snow its was my best grow and strongest shit iv ever tried man.super long flowering but was waw weed


----------



## del66666 (Jul 18, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> aw man..greenhouse lemon cant wait to see this! been top of my list for years.
> 
> i would love to see you consider growing the hawaiaan snow its was my best grow and strongest shit iv ever tried man.super long flowering but was waw weed


will take a look......did lemon skunk before......heres a reminder.....lemon skunk 12-12 from seed......


----------



## mattman (Jul 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> will take a look......did lemon skunk before......heres a reminder.....lemon skunk 12-12 from seed......


holy shit bro, thats some frosty stuff, how was the smoke?


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> will take a look......did lemon skunk before......heres a reminder.....lemon skunk 12-12 from seed......


wow dude niiiice,my ambition in growing life is to cross a hawaiaan snow with a lemon or blue cheese


----------



## del66666 (Jul 18, 2011)

mattman said:


> holy shit bro, thats some frosty stuff, how was the smoke?


one of the best smokes ive had......complex, many layered smoke..............just bought some more beans.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 18, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> wow dude niiiice,my ambition in growing life is to cross a hawaiaan snow with a lemon or blue cheese


get on with it mate.......


----------



## mattman (Jul 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> one of the best smokes ive had......complex, many layered smoke..............just bought some more beans.


what was ur finishing time? Where did you pick them up at?


----------



## kana (Jul 18, 2011)

yo del, would u say pot size has a big impact when growing 12/12 from seed?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2011)

some of dat leaf damage i was mentioning, del... i gave nitro boost and cal mag boost..whats your call on this mate?

View attachment 1696118

me freaky lemon skunks.. no where as mean as your volouptous bitch delzer,,my girls are long and lanky but hoping they pack a wicked punch on the way out anyway... 
i got a house full of freaks this 12/12 grow...NO LAUGHING!!!! they are still special.


----------



## keifcake (Jul 18, 2011)

kana said:


> yo del, would u say pot size has a big impact when growing 12/12 from seed?


Yes pot size definitely has an impact... I usually base my pot size on the strain and how big it will get....

From my experience just letting them grow is the best, and maybe tie the top down once it gets to big or you will hurt the yield considerably by tampering/toppin/fimming/or even lst'ing. Only lst when absolutly neccessary. 
(this was to a question from someone else a few pages back)

heres a few pics on the !2/12 seed front...

First one are of darkstar from th seeds, do exceptional 12/12 from seed. 
Then theres a hypnotic and bubbleicious, will get an oz + from those. 
And the last one is darkstar next to HD fruity, does really well in 12/12 also, the darkstars and HD are in drinking cups and about 2 feet tall. The bubble and hypnotic are a foot tall or so. 
Buku does awesome as well in 12.12, sage is also, have a kushage going that is only a couple weeks in, Pyramids wembley really needed some veg time, but it still has about a month left so we will see. Osiris did well. Pineapple express does pretty good as well, grows as one tall bud. 


the hypnotic and bubbleicious are in 6inch pots, if i had more room they would do considerably better in a 8 or 10 inch.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 19, 2011)

kana said:


> yo del, would u say pot size has a big impact when growing 12/12 from seed?


ive grown big plants in small pots.............its all about getting the feeding right....but my preference for final size is 7-10 litres..........


----------



## del66666 (Jul 19, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 1696117
> some of dat leaf damage i was mentioning, del... i gave nitro boost and cal mag boost..whats your call on this mate?
> 
> View attachment 1696118
> ...


thats a fair pile of leaves on the floor.......maybe your ph is out?..........have to say i would be doing exactly what your doing with the n and mag......can take a few days to green up again............nothing wrong with tall and lanky if you got the room.


----------



## Blackoutttt (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey guys, been lurking in here for a while. This thread inspired me to start my own 12-12 grow. I only had one bagseed, and germd it, and luckily it popped. It's sprouted and it's now 4 days old. I'm growing it under 4 26 watt 2700k cfls. Have everything I need, 10-10-10 nutes and 0-15-0 for bloom. Last grow I had to rip her up because I got ratted out. Learned the dont tell anyone lesson the hard way. Anyways. I'll keep updated and post pics when the lights are on. One question though, what size pot would you recommend for a 12-12 grow?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 19, 2011)

The smallest i use for final pot up is 6.5ltr


----------



## del66666 (Jul 19, 2011)

mattman said:


> what was ur finishing time? Where did you pick them up at?


it was was gh lemon, cant remember finish time soz mate........


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 19, 2011)

Few more pics of my multi strain 12/12 grow, theres sk #1 and northern lights 9 of each i think then theres the single strains which are swiss cheese, maroc, bubblegum, ak48, blue cheese, blue mystic and 1/2 more that im sure are in there somewhere.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 19, 2011)

bloody ell jimmy you are going to have a few jars full there mate.......


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 19, 2011)

LOL, not wrong there delboy, where the bloody hell im gonna dry all this fuck knows. Gotta love the 600waters they do a cracking job.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> thats a fair pile of leaves on the floor.......maybe your ph is out?..........have to say i would be doing exactly what your doing with the n and mag......can take a few days to green up again............nothing wrong with tall and lanky if you got the room.


damn, you might be right about the ph being out.. but not too sure. I have had some probelms with my ph meter. I just got a new one and not happy with that one either. Do you know if PH up and Ph down solutions go bad after a while? It seems that i need to add like 50 drops of my ph up to get my ph to go up like .2%.. Thanks for the postitve feedback on long and lanky. have a very bright sunshiney day del!


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (Jul 19, 2011)

i've read all 205 pages over the last couple of weeks to save me going back over em just a couple of quick questions if you don't mind del 
is this coco ok? http://www.3ch.co.uk/growing-media/others/canna-coco-coir/prod_457.html and would you stick to the canna nutes?
i've got 12 going under a 600w i think you said you had this many? how much did you get dry off them? coz on my first grow i got 17 dry which i was well pleased with 
cheers mate


----------



## del66666 (Jul 19, 2011)

Blackoutttt said:


> Hey guys, been lurking in here for a while. This thread inspired me to start my own 12-12 grow. I only had one bagseed, and germd it, and luckily it popped. It's sprouted and it's now 4 days old. I'm growing it under 4 26 watt 2700k cfls. Have everything I need, 10-10-10 nutes and 0-15-0 for bloom. Last grow I had to rip her up because I got ratted out. Learned the dont tell anyone lesson the hard way. Anyways. I'll keep updated and post pics when the lights are on. One question though, what size pot would you recommend for a 12-12 grow?


oh yes keep it secret mate................10 litres is the biggest i go but its all in the feeding............


----------



## del66666 (Jul 19, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> damn, you might be right about the ph being out.. but not too sure. I have had some probelms with my ph meter. I just got a new one and not happy with that one either. Do you know if PH up and Ph down solutions go bad after a while? It seems that i need to add like 50 drops of my ph up to get my ph to go up like .2%.. Thanks for the postitve feedback on long and lanky. have a very bright sunshiney day del!


sonds like you answered your own question.............takes me 4 ml for 20 litres of water so maybe it does go off..............im still on chemical fish water tester......im having a fine day thanx Ambertinkerbelleski


----------



## del66666 (Jul 19, 2011)

GHOSTDOG SA said:


> i've read all 205 pages over the last couple of weeks to save me going back over em just a couple of quick questions if you don't mind del
> is this coco ok? http://www.3ch.co.uk/growing-media/others/canna-coco-coir/prod_457.html and would you stick to the canna nutes?
> i've got 12 going under a 600w i think you said you had this many? how much did you get dry off them? coz on my first grow i got 17 dry which i was well pleased with
> cheers mate


i only used my 600 on its own once and cant remember the weight.................last time i had the 400 and 600 in my cab and the last 7 i chopped were 18-1/2 dry........i am in the mind that less is more.....canna coco is what most of the guys use but i use stuff from fertile fibre cause its cheap, comes in 5kg dry blocks and doesnt take much space...i have used canna a-b but these days im hesi and hammerhead pk


----------



## del66666 (Jul 19, 2011)

my girls...................


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 20, 2011)

View attachment 1698642View attachment 1698641View attachment 1698640View attachment 1698639View attachment 1698638View attachment 1698637View attachment 1698636


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 20, 2011)

thats my royal dutch royal dwarf man into 9th week cfl grow


----------



## Demonical (Jul 20, 2011)

Some very nice bud there, good job. Ive only got 3 grows under my belt but they all gave me something . just wondering how much faster is growing this way from seed to harvest? i grew normaly 20/4 then 12/12 took like 4 months and height was and is a problem. thanks in advance.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome to the 12/12 party i hope you do give it a go..As for the time frame it do vary from strain to strain more so with sativas to indicas as always but even with some others these are mine and they are just under 80 days and i tink they have about 2 more weeks left...so im looking at 2 2/3 months to 90 days average from sprout to harvest ...


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (Jul 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> my girls...................


nice! just about to order my coco,hesi and hammerhead pk do you use any nutes for the first few weeks in coco? cheers


----------



## del66666 (Jul 20, 2011)

GHOSTDOG SA said:


> nice! just about to order my coco,hesi and hammerhead pk do you use any nutes for the first few weeks in coco? cheers


no need to nute right off and no harm if you do ........but within a week i start a low dose say 2ml per litre....and then within another week 5ml a litre..................some peeps say not for 2 weeks but thats bs.......compost and soil have nutes from start so why not coco.........hesi is gentle on the plants so dont think you will have a problem.....feed them each or every other day....you getting canna coco or the mega cheap fertile fibre??


----------



## del66666 (Jul 20, 2011)

GHOSTDOG SA said:


> nice! just about to order my coco,hesi and hammerhead pk do you use any nutes for the first few weeks in coco? cheers


not that nice this time.............they went on holiday.werent fed.....no lights and then got spider mites......but hey they will live.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 20, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> View attachment 1698642View attachment 1698641View attachment 1698640View attachment 1698639View attachment 1698638View attachment 1698637View attachment 1698636


looking like some nice bud mate...what you going for next?


----------



## del66666 (Jul 20, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Welcome to the 12/12 party i hope you do give it a go..As for the time frame it do vary from strain to strain more so with sativas to indicas as always but even with some others these are mine and they are just under 80 days and i tink they have about 2 more weeks left...so im looking at 2 2/3 months to 90 days average from sprout to harvest ...


oooooh can almost taste that lovely bud............


----------



## del66666 (Jul 20, 2011)

Demonical said:


> Some very nice bud there, good job. Ive only got 3 grows under my belt but they all gave me something . just wondering how much faster is growing this way from seed to harvest? i grew normaly 20/4 then 12/12 took like 4 months and height was and is a problem. thanks in advance.


most of my grows are 10-1/2----13 weeks id say.....but this isnt all about time......its a mix of keeping it to the shortest time, good quality,reasonable quantity,least amount of electricity,size of plant and least amount of brain work......just trying to keep things simple.


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (Jul 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> no need to nute right off and no harm if you do ........but within a week i start a low dose say 2ml per litre....and then within another week 5ml a litre..................some peeps say not for 2 weeks but thats bs.......compost and soil have nutes from start so why not coco.........hesi is gentle on the plants so dont think you will have a problem.....feed them each or every other day....you getting canna coco or the mega cheap fertile fibre??


was gonna get canna as i was ordering all the other stuff off 3ch but had a look and gonna get the fertile fibre is this the right one?
http://www.fertilefibre.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=39
and whats up with the hammerhead pk? its eithier 4/8 or 9/18 or some other ramdom numbers?
cheers mate


----------



## del66666 (Jul 20, 2011)

GHOSTDOG SA said:


> was gonna get canna as i was ordering all the other stuff off 3ch but had a look and gonna get the fertile fibre is this the right one?
> http://www.fertilefibre.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=39
> and whats up with the hammerhead pk? its eithier 4/8 or 9/18 or some other ramdom numbers?
> cheers mate


thats the stuff mate...........only thing is its written on the packs what it is so if stealth is an issue you might want to go with canna..............fertile is just so cheap though..............yeah hammer use a different ratio than the normal pk 13/14...works good for me.


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (Jul 20, 2011)

cool,not worried about stealthin it in my neighbours always see me doing something in the garden so they'll just think its for something out there if they see it 4 weeks till my next grow gonna start em in a few days then it should work out about right when i need to transplant em looking foward to this its a great hobby lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 21, 2011)

GHOSTDOG SA said:


> cool,not worried about stealthin it in my neighbours always see me doing something in the garden so they'll just think its for something out there if they see it 4 weeks till my next grow gonna start em in a few days then it should work out about right when i need to transplant em looking foward to this its a great hobby lol


Hobby??? - Its more like work.lol


----------



## del66666 (Jul 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Hobby??? - Its more like work.lol


nice work if you can get it...............


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> looking like some nice bud mate...what you going for next?


cheers man was thinkin a q but might get lucky an hav a half dry

iv got a pack of greenhouse big bangs feminised.but i may go down the make my own strain route...


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> nice work if you can get it...............


Nice. The thing is its work ontop of legit work.........one of the two has to go. Mmmmmm......FIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## del66666 (Jul 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Nice. The thing is its work ontop of legit work.........one of the two has to go. Mmmmmm......FIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


depends how good the legit job is i guess


----------



## VoidObject (Jul 21, 2011)

Some great lookin 12/12s in here guys.. Hope mine finishes out like these.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 21, 2011)

VoidObject said:


> Some great lookin 12/12s in here guys.. Hope mine finishes out like these.


Looking good man, nice to see a 12/12 DWC grow.


----------



## mattman (Jul 21, 2011)

little off topic, but what are the advantages of dwc over soil grow


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 21, 2011)

mattman said:


> little off topic, but what are the advantages of dwc over soil grow


Plants grow bigger and faster in DWC, gotta have your shit together tho and keep an eye on PH/EC for optimum results.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 21, 2011)

VoidObject said:


> Some great lookin 12/12s in here guys.. Hope mine finishes out like these.


never really looked at dwc before........interested to see how this works...........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2011)

can you plese tell me more abou mr. fibbles and what hes like


----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> can you plese tell me more abou mr. fibbles and what hes like
> View attachment 1701005


still looking goooood............ha mr fibbles.....you ever seen a comedy called red dwarf.......its 1 of the classics............mr fibbles is ever so slightly mad.......


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2011)

big bomb and cheese bomb.................


----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2011)

if you use hesi tnt dont try using an ec meter as it wont work..............tnt contains organic nitrogen which stops you getting a proper reading.....hesi tnt is very forgiving though so it shouldnt be a problem.........when you start flowering and use hesi coco nutes you can use ec meter again...........


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (Jul 22, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Nice. The thing is its work ontop of legit work.........one of the two has to go. Mmmmmm......FIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


it's a bit like growing your own veg but instead of a salad you get a smoke  

i got my stuff today those fertile fibre blocks are solid mate i had to saw through one to get what i needed coz i didnt wanna hydrate the lot yet, just germing 3 big buddha cheese ,3 Kalashnikova,1 new york 47 and 1 afghan kush ryder 
plants def look better since a flush then a feed will post some pics when i can


----------



## zvuv (Jul 22, 2011)

This looks like a very interesting thread but there's 50+ pages to read. Is there a post that summarizes the advantages and special techniques used in this method?

Thanks


----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2011)

zvuv said:


> This looks like a very interesting thread but there's 50+ pages to read. Is there a post that summarizes the advantages and special techniques used in this method?
> 
> Thanks


probably but theres 50 odd pages and aint a clue where it is.........................its purely to keep things simple.............no lighting schedule changes............plants flower as soon as ready..........less electric, less heat in summer......no point in growing huge plants if you havent got lots of light to match.........boils down to how much bud you need....for me 2-4 oz dry per plant keeps me happy.....


----------



## ULMResearch (Jul 22, 2011)

So I'm about to build my 12/12 set up. Is there any negative effects to germing under 24/0 and moving to 12/12 after like a week or so? Or should it be 12/12 from the minute it is planted?


----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2011)

ULMResearch said:


> So I'm about to build my 12/12 set up. Is there any negative effects to germing under 24/0 and moving to 12/12 after like a week or so? Or should it be 12/12 from the minute it is planted?


12-12 from seed means no veg.......not even a week...........not sure what your gain would be doing 24/0 for a week, more likely to stress them...


----------



## ULMResearch (Jul 22, 2011)

True.. it's like a hundred less hours of light over thousands to come lol.. what about starting under 6500K CFLs at 12/12 and then moving into the flower chamber? Or would the rapid change in spectrum stress them?


----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2011)

i use a big 250 watt 6400k cfl to start mine then under the dual spec hps...........


----------



## ULMResearch (Jul 22, 2011)

How long do you let them sprout for before going into flower?


----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2011)

ULMResearch said:


> How long do you let them sprout for before going into flower?


they are already in 12-12 so they flower when they are able..........some start at 2 1/2- 3 weeks


----------



## ULMResearch (Jul 22, 2011)

I meant into the flower chamber, or under flowering lights.. not 'into flower' lol.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2011)

i keep them under the cfl a couple of weeks or so to keep them short.......


----------



## ULMResearch (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok, that's what I'm looking for. Long enough to root out the rockwool and then into the DWC!


----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2011)

yeah no rush with it, they soon shoot up when they start to flower anyway.......


----------



## ULMResearch (Jul 22, 2011)

The tinier the better man. Gonna do 6 5 gal. DWC buckets 12/12 from seed under a 400W HPS. Hoping to pull about 10-12oz on my first go around.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2011)

ULMResearch said:


> The tinier the better man. Gonna do 6 5 gal. DWC buckets 12/12 from seed under a 400W HPS. Hoping to pull about 10-12oz on my first go around.


hope you smash it mate............


----------



## ULMResearch (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks.. hope I'm not just high but I think it's doable! I'll be sure to give updates.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2011)

ULMResearch said:


> Thanks.. hope I'm not just high but I think it's doable! I'll be sure to give updates.


reach for the sky........


----------



## kether noir (Jul 22, 2011)

93
*
here is my fist try at 12/twelve from seed. 19 days old exodus cheese under a 1k hps

View attachment 1702394

i am going to put a few more in as my veg room is full of wee ones.

happy smoking and growing*


93 93/93


----------



## del66666 (Jul 23, 2011)

kether noir said:


> 93
> *
> here is my fist try at 12/twelve from seed. 19 days old exodus cheese under a 1k hps
> 
> ...


looking good mate.....should be good with that amount of light............


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 23, 2011)

yodell ever heard of any1 growin upside down?im seing a few folks doin it with tomatoes peppers n chillies.

iv seen they rotating grow chambers but they only stay upside down for minutes eh


----------



## del66666 (Jul 23, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> yodell ever heard of any1 growin upside down?im seing a few folks doin it with tomatoes peppers n chillies.
> 
> iv seen they rotating grow chambers but they only stay upside down for minutes eh


why would you want to grow upside down lol ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 23, 2011)

Would be commical watching him water them. Lol


----------



## chaz517 (Jul 23, 2011)

topsy turvy lol


----------



## zvuv (Jul 23, 2011)

@del Thanks 




bamslayer said:


> yodell ever heard of any1 growin upside down?im seing a few folks doin it with tomatoes peppers n chillies.
> 
> iv seen they rotating grow chambers but they only stay upside down for minutes eh


What strain were they smoking? I want to grow some!


----------



## bamslayer (Jul 23, 2011)

supposed t yield bigga fruits,fuckin weird


----------



## Buddhakhan (Jul 23, 2011)

Can you grow males 12/12 as well and still collect viable pollen? I'm planning on throwing a mix of m/f ww seeds in my flower room just to restock my seeds.


----------



## kether noir (Jul 23, 2011)

93
*
can you clone a plant that has been started at 12/12 from seed?
i have searched a bit to no answer.
happy smoking*


93 93/93


----------



## del66666 (Jul 23, 2011)

Buddhakhan said:


> Can you grow males 12/12 as well and still collect viable pollen? I'm planning on throwing a mix of m/f ww seeds in my flower room just to restock my seeds.


yes you can.......has a shelf life though.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 23, 2011)

kether noir said:


> 93
> *
> can you clone a plant that has been started at 12/12 from seed?
> i have searched a bit to no answer.
> ...


yes mate you can.....


----------



## del66666 (Jul 23, 2011)

pics from tonight


----------



## del66666 (Jul 23, 2011)

pics tonight............


----------



## kether noir (Jul 23, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yes mate you can.....


 93

*thanks. i figured. but, was wondering if the huge light change would over stress the plant. i suppose its similar to monster cropping.*
*i just added a vortex, ace of spades, third dimension, & cheese quake to 12/12 from start/seed. *

93 93/93


----------



## kana (Jul 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i allow 6- 10 litres per plant..........do you always grow plants in same pot?..... i got 10 plants under my 600 at mo, thats about my limit, guess you can put more but they just going to fight each other...


how much did u get when you done 10 plants under the 600?


----------



## mc260377 (Jul 24, 2011)

Im just about to go 12/12 but not from seed.... from clones. Ive got 2 x Dinafem WW and 2 x P.Express clones all rooted (1st attempt at cloning 100%). Just waiting for my airpots to arrive and they'll be going in there  Got some room in the flowering tent to fill due to my 2nd bagseed hermie at just over 30 days. So to hell with the bag seed - time to concentrate on some nice well known strains 

The reason ive decided to go 12/12 with the clones straight away is because ive got 3 auto bubblelicious in my veg tent on 18/6 so they are taking up space until they have finished. Should be interesting to see how they turn out


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 24, 2011)

There was a guy on here at one time thats had a trailer set up that was so great he was a master at growing upside down im sure you can find it if you look his shit was top notch..So yeah there are those that grow upside down..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 24, 2011)

here you go as advertised!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jul 24, 2011)

the link to nhis thread...i hope this helps!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/266789-growing-inside-enclosed-trailer-driveway.html


----------



## steeZz (Jul 25, 2011)

Del you probably have the most famous bathtub on rollitup.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 25, 2011)

steeZz said:


> Del you probably have the most famous bathtub on rollitup.


and the cleanest plants........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful Girls Delski!!!! are these the girls that got beaten up a couple weeks ago? they have made a wonderful recovery. Your an amazing gardener! 
I really like the beautiful shiney white bathtub as well. It makes a wonderful background contrast and excentuates the beauty of your ladies heathy leaves.
peace


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 26, 2011)

Not long to go before they start their thing. Dr, Im not so sure about your new ava.lol


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (Jul 26, 2011)

Del have any of yours changed to male a few weeks before their ready?
One of mine looks a bit different to the others I'll post a pic later it's just doing my head in as I'm at work and need to know 
If it has changed as I don't want it to mess my other girls up 
Cheers


----------



## del66666 (Jul 26, 2011)

GHOSTDOG SA said:


> Del have any of yours changed to male a few weeks before their ready?
> One of mine looks a bit different to the others I'll post a pic later it's just doing my head in as I'm at work and need to know
> If it has changed as I don't want it to mess my other girls up
> Cheers


no never had a fem seed turn male mate.............sometimes fems pop a few male flowers towards end of flower and sometimes you get a few seeds...even if you have a male its no threat til about 3-4 weeks into flowering when it drops pollen........


----------



## steeZz (Jul 26, 2011)

Del, I like the new picture of you that you got on your avatar, I was wondering how you kept people out of your garden.....


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (Jul 26, 2011)

heres the pics del

and these are from the same strain that look a lot different?


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (Jul 26, 2011)

the first 2 pics are from the same strain


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jul 26, 2011)

Thinking about trying 12-12 from seed for my next grow. Either that or an Auto-Strain, do yall think they yield about the same?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 26, 2011)

VLRD.Kush said:


> Thinking about trying 12-12 from seed for my next grow. Either that or an Auto-Strain, do yall think they yield about the same?


Im not a fan of autos, think you'll have much better results going 12/12 from seed with either reg or fem beans.


----------



## ULMResearch (Jul 26, 2011)

I "think" 12/12 may take a little longer than autos, but not much. Yield is typically better though. Best part is you get pure weed with no rude genes so if you pop the right beans then you know exactly what you will get and have much more to choose from when doing it.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 26, 2011)

Much better choice thats for sure, but with 12/12 from seed its still abit of a gamble with what your gonna end up with when you take different phenos into it. With my rocklock grow one plant was about 2 and a hlf oz and other was less than an oz, ive got a swiss cheese which is supposed to be a good 12/12 er but mine is a dinky little thing lol bad pheno i guess. What we need is dels bubblebombs.


----------



## Garza010 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey guys,

I currently have a Pineapple Chunk grown 12/12 from seed. Its about 24 days old. 
I think shes starting to flower, i'm not sure exactly this is my first grow. She also has stoped growth to her bottom budsites.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 27, 2011)

Garza010 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I currently have a Pineapple Chunk grown 12/12 from seed. Its about 24 days old.
> I think shes starting to flower, i'm not sure exactly this is my first grow. She also has stoped growth to her bottom budsites. View attachment 1707665


Looking nice mate. Ive heard a few bad things about pineapple chunk and mine turned into a mutant so got binned. Look forward to seeing the results of that girl.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 27, 2011)

Im swapping nutes halfway through this grow so took the girls out the tent to give em a good feed with the new nutes so as to get a good amount of run off in the sink, im about 4 weeks into flower i think im not one for keeping dates, their done when their done. Heres the first batch and group shot in the tent
.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 27, 2011)

Heres batch 2, gonna have to move the smaller ones out the tent and stickem in the cabs to finish off, my girls i have vegging are getting big and have to go in the tent so its time for a swap around.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 27, 2011)

bloody ell , nice work, lots of lovely colas......................going to be some work when you chop em all.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 27, 2011)

Cheers delboy, yeah not looking forward to the chop. Must admit ill be glad one this grows done i feel like an old codger with my back but ive come up with a plan to make life easier. Ive seen large 1msq trays at greens which are perfect to go under a 600water gonna build a little frame out of 2x2 and stick the tray ontop drill a drain hole and stick a bucket underneath to collect the run off much easier than moving plants about come feeding time.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 27, 2011)

Seems like 12/12 from seed is just a lot cleaner and less but more work at the same time.
Don't have to deal with branches shooting everywhere and clogged spaces.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes mate not many branches to worry about although some strains/phenos do go a bit nuts and push out branches, lots tho grow into the pole shape just one nice cola. Its only hard graft if you hand water and have lots to do then it can become a bloody chore lol.


----------



## Buddhakhan (Jul 27, 2011)

How long till you show male flowering in 12/12?


----------



## reverof (Jul 27, 2011)

jimmy... plants look great!! What strain are you growing there?


----------



## dsam (Jul 27, 2011)

started a clone today 12/12 I know its not from seed but it is basically to sex the plant anyways she is only 2 or 3 inches tall.. just had to wait for it to show roots... ill keep you posted!


----------



## smokajoe (Jul 27, 2011)

Question guys haha if it takes same length to grow a full cannabis plant and higher yeilds what's purpose of 12 12 from seed


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (Jul 27, 2011)

GHOSTDOG SA said:


> View attachment 1706921View attachment 1706922View attachment 1706904View attachment 1706905View attachment 1706907View attachment 1706909View attachment 1706911View attachment 1706913View attachment 1706914View attachment 1706916View attachment 1706917heres the pics del
> View attachment 1706898
> male or female? i really need to know
> and these are from the same strain that look a lot different?


 male or female? i really need to know(not this first 2 pics) cheers


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 28, 2011)

reverof said:


> jimmy... plants look great!! What strain are you growing there?


cheers mate, strains ive got on the go are

9 northern lights
10 skunk #1
1 swiss cheese
1 bubblelicious
1 blue mystic
1 maroc
1 ak47
1 white rhino 

The first pics are mostly northern lights and the second pics are mostly skunk #1 from sensi, as they finish ill post pics and yields so you 12/12 growers can get an idea of how well these strains do on a 12/12 grow.


----------



## kether noir (Jul 28, 2011)

93

*i have five in 12/twelve from seed, at the moment.
ace of spades
cheese quake
third dimension 
vortex
exodus cheese
they all seem to be growing vigorously. my first time with this method. ill share some pictures when i take them *


93 93/93


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 28, 2011)

Vortex is a strain i wanna do shortly but its outa stock where i get my seeds from so it'll have to wait, cracking smoke from what ive read.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 28, 2011)

smokajoe said:


> Question guys haha if it takes same length to grow a full cannabis plant and higher yeilds what's purpose of 12 12 from seed


less electric..plants flower at earliest they can......big plants need lots of light............less heat in summer.........no worry about lighting schedule just chuck plants in as you want........2-4 oz dry per plant is plenty.......great if growing reg seeds cause they show sex early.


----------



## reverof (Jul 28, 2011)

12/12 is great for growing your own and maybe a little for others, would not be feasible to do so for any commercial grow. I love the idea of 12/12 and have about 8 plants in the mix, along with my normal grows, presently running bag seed on 12/12 only and mainly for a few friends for some cheapo weed, help cover the costs of running the entire system.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 28, 2011)

smokajoe said:


> Question guys haha if it takes same length to grow a full cannabis plant and higher yeilds what's purpose of 12 12 from seed


smokajoe, what makes you think that it takes the same length of time? Im at 53 days from seed germination and i already have massive buds. The main reason i did my 12/12 grow right now is because of time. Peace Amber


----------



## huffypuffy (Jul 28, 2011)

In other words. You germ up to 3 weeks,(some take that long), Instead of starting veg time, you start flowering, right? I just hate have to feed those little always thirsty pots. It can be done in beds instead, right?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 28, 2011)

huffypuffy said:


> In other words. You germ up to 3 weeks,(some take that long), Instead of starting veg time, you start flowering, right? I just hate have to feed those little always thirsty pots. It can be done in beds instead, right?


You go 12/12 from word go, as soon as they pop out of whatever medium your using they get 12hrs light 12hrs dark. Suppose you could do it in beds if you wanted too.


----------



## huffypuffy (Jul 28, 2011)

Why? it would be faster to put more seeds down, unless there are some very special phenos.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 28, 2011)

huffypuffy said:


> Why? it would be faster to put more seeds down, unless there are some very special phenos.


Not sure i follow you mate, why what?


----------



## ULMResearch (Jul 28, 2011)

12/12 from seed lets you get more plants in a space and harvest them quicker. If you get a good schedule it's basically SOG, except with seedlings instead of clones. My goal is to get my planting broken down into 3 4 week rows. 2 plants per row. 2oz per plant = 1 oz a week average every month. I can't smoke 1/4 of that if it's dank. Plenty to share with friends.

Plus it's totally doable with nothing more than a 400w HPS, a simple exhaust duct and 6 buckets in a 2x5 stealth closet.


----------



## smokajoe (Jul 28, 2011)

ah I c i may just do this, you guys use any specific seeds (auto normal fem)?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 28, 2011)

smokajoe said:


> ah I c i may just do this, you guys use any specific seeds (auto normal fem)?



Regs or fems mate just pick a strain and go for it.


----------



## smokajoe (Jul 28, 2011)

question will this work with clones? Or are they used to veg growth?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 28, 2011)

Never gone 12/12 with clones but if well rooted then i dont see why not. If it doesnt have sufficient roots then i think its a waste of time as a clone is the same age as the mother so will flower right off where as from seed this is not the case.


----------



## Irishninja (Jul 28, 2011)

Glad I found this thread, been wanting to experiment with similar grow style. Get'n tired of managing big girls and having to worry about long term pest control. Summer time sucks with heat and all.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah summer can bring problems with heat and bugs but sofar for me anyway i havent had any issues, 1 or 2 thrips but they didnt last long. Last few summers ive battled mites so im glad they aint showed up this year.....yet lol.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 28, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah summer can bring problems with heat and bugs but sofar for me anyway i havent had any issues, 1 or 2 thrips but they didnt last long. Last few summers ive battled mites so im glad they aint showed up this year.....yet lol.


will send you a few mites mate.................12-12 from seed......they are cannabis aint they.........please dont say i been ripped off.......


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 28, 2011)

del66666 said:


> will send you a few mites mate.................12-12 from seed......they are cannabis aint they.........please dont say i been ripped off.......


ahahhaha. yeeeaaaa those are pot plants. definately.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 28, 2011)

cheese bomb and big bomb..........


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 28, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cheese bomb and big bomb..........


now thats some mj! you do those 12-12 from seed? what lights?


----------



## del66666 (Jul 28, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> now thats some mj! you do those 12-12 from seed? what lights?


under a 250 dual hps at the moment.....go under the 600 soon.........yeah all 12-12 from seed, the biggest 4 were put in germ on the 7th of this month


----------



## del66666 (Jul 28, 2011)

these are my 2 that were attacked by spider mites...........


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 28, 2011)

niiicccceee. Got my beans germin atm. maybe by this weekend throw em in some soil. i got a 150whps. thinking perhaps 12-12 from seed?


----------



## del66666 (Jul 28, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> niiicccceee. Got my beans germin atm. maybe by this weekend throw em in some soil. i got a 150whps. thinking perhaps 12-12 from seed?


cant hurt giving it a try mate...........im never going to veg again


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 28, 2011)

really? that good of an experience huh? tell me. on average what does one of your plants yield from being under a 250whps on 12/12s?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 28, 2011)

I'll pass on the mites del, thanks anyway. Those two girls have bounced back and are looking very nice. Thought i saw something odd in a pic you posted a few pages back, what are they you have there, ive been thinking of throwing in some chillie plants seeing as i use them alot since taking on the chef duties of the household.


----------



## steeZz (Jul 28, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> really? that good of an experience huh? tell me. on average what does one of your plants yield from being under a 250whps on 12/12s?


he moves them to a 600W, he starts them off with a smaller light.
from what i've read in this thread... 1-3 ounces a plant?


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 28, 2011)

nice. thanx for the reply. i realy didnt want to go 217+pages lookin for an answer. i thinki might 12/12 mine from seed with my 150whps. this might be nice.


----------



## Buddhakhan (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm sure it's been discussed, but what nute schedule do you use? same as packaging just faster? Ie 1/4 strength for two weeks? Half for two, full after that? Or does the 12/12 make them a bit tougher to nute burn?


----------



## greennewfie (Jul 28, 2011)

yeah im gonna 12/12 mine from seed as well very interesting thread del should be fun!!! nice grow by the way looks great!!


----------



## EvolAlex (Jul 28, 2011)

All my 12/12 from seed guys can i get a estimated answer please? Im running my seeds on 12/12 just to sex them, how long usually does it take for a seedling to show sex from 12/12? +rep for answers/


----------



## steeZz (Jul 28, 2011)

EvolAlex said:


> All my 12/12 from seed guys can i get a estimated answer please? Im running my seeds on 12/12 just to sex them, how long usually does it take for a seedling to show sex from 12/12? +rep for answers/


 2-3 weeks or maybe a little longer


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey plan on going 12/12 noticed alot of them are the single cola (great buds guys ). But i dont see alot of LST or SCROG, wouldnt that increase your overall yield?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 29, 2011)

Wouldnt have thought theres time for a scrog on a 12/12 from seed, its all about small compact plants so really theres no need for training plants although sometimes the tops get tied down if they get to lanky, im sure you could do a bit of lst if you wanted but most 12/12 growers just let them do there thing.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 29, 2011)

Buddhakhan said:


> I'm sure it's been discussed, but what nute schedule do you use? same as packaging just faster? Ie 1/4 strength for two weeks? Half for two, full after that? Or does the 12/12 make them a bit tougher to nute burn?


That would depend on what nutes you have some brands are very concentrated. Best advice without knowing what your using is to start on a low dose and work your way up. Ive used 3 different brands in my coco grows, hesi seems to be less potent but very good, AN sensi is strong stuff and you cant go mad with this or it will burn your plants and the nutes im trying out now is plant magic which seems alot like hesi. The palnt will tell you if it wants more grub.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 29, 2011)

i see hesi pk is really cheap compared to hammer and canna...............9 squid a bottle...


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 29, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i see hesi pk is really cheap compared to hammer and canna...............9 squid a bottle...


How you getting on with that hammerhead del, gonna use it agian or stick with hesi. Im not using anything but bloom nutes on my current grow.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 29, 2011)

still using hammer..........seems ok but will probably try the hesi pk too.......found a site selling 5 litres of hesi for 20 squid......not sure if they are a good site yet though....seems so bloody cheap


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2011)

Pass the PARTY BALLOON TO THE MIGHTY 12/12 GROWERS!!!!!!!!!! have an awesome weekend!
View attachment 1710916


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice blue Nail varnish Dr


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2011)

thanks sillybilly. 
delzer, im scared of your avitar!!


----------



## del66666 (Jul 29, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks sillybilly.
> delzer, im scared of your avitar!!


the avatar is saying ta ta..bye bye im gone........now dats the sort of party balloon i like................


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2011)

del66666 said:


> the avatar is saying ta ta..bye bye im gone........now dats the sort of party balloon i like................


OH mY gOD... how creeeeeepppyyyy!!! nelson mandelas house? hahahhaha...how eccentric!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 29, 2011)

Where the hell did u get that pic from del


----------



## del66666 (Jul 29, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Where the hell did u get that pic from del


hes a relative............


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 29, 2011)

its all relative


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2011)

hahahahah... NIIIIICCCE...what movie is it, i wanna see it! almost looks like HIM!!!!!!!!! what an awesome movie!


----------



## del66666 (Jul 29, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> OH mY gOD... how creeeeeepppyyyy!!! nelson mandelas house? hahahhaha...how eccentric!


nelson mandela house is where del and rodney used to live before they got rich...........


----------



## del66666 (Jul 29, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahahahah... NIIIIICCCE...what movie is it, i wanna see it! almost looks like HIM!!!!!!!!! what an awesome movie!


the clown is from it.......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2011)

del66666 said:


> nelson mandela house is where del and rodney used to live before they got rich...........


ok lol man u trip me out ... ..


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 29, 2011)

from it, is it


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 29, 2011)

lololololololololo.....Im off for a Stella


----------



## del66666 (Jul 29, 2011)

del and rodney...............the trotters..........i trip me out too..........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> lololololololololo.....Im off for a Stella


ave a stellar stella .lololoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## del66666 (Jul 29, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> lololololololololo.....Im off for a Stella


stella ella ella ella under my umbrella....ella


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2011)

hahahah delzer you crack me up dude!! that one kinda looks like one of those coneheads with his cone ripped off!!! hehehe.. who is he?


----------



## del66666 (Jul 29, 2011)

its criten from red dwarf.....classic comedy.........cone heads...dan akroyd


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 29, 2011)

i love RED dwarf.. i used to watch it on PBS late night right after mr. bean and right before benny hill! GOOD TIMES!! i see great minds think alike?


----------



## del66666 (Jul 29, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> i love RED dwarf.. i used to watch it on PBS late night right after mr. bean and right before benny hill! GOOD TIMES!! i see great minds think alike?


red dwarf was up there with the best........how about black adder or the young ones? cant say i liked benny hill..........


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 29, 2011)

benny hill was funny when i was 13-15. kinda funny now, but only in spurts. never got into black adder as it was already getting close o 1am when it was on. never heard of the young ones, but there was one called" fabulous" i think. or FAB something like that, another uk comedy.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 29, 2011)

yeah ab fab........absolutely fabulous...........young ones was funny but short lived.


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 29, 2011)

ahha yES ab fab! that shit was hilarious! young ones eh? ill have to youtube it.


----------



## Buddhakhan (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm using an grow,bloom, micro. I think I'll just up the ppm every feeding till I see burn.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 30, 2011)

Bottom for me....cracks me up.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 30, 2011)

Buddhakhan said:


> I'm using an grow,bloom, micro. I think I'll just up the ppm every feeding till I see burn.


Yes mate, the plants will tell you what they want. Nice and easy does it.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 30, 2011)

greennewfie said:


> yeah im gonna 12/12 mine from seed as well very interesting thread del should be fun!!! nice grow by the way looks great!!


cheers mate , get the pics up when you get started.............


----------



## acidgirltogo (Jul 30, 2011)

Subbed for later reading.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 30, 2011)

acidgirltogo said:


> Subbed for later reading.


plenty of pretty pictures too.............


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 30, 2011)

Just spent the morning feeding and taking a few snips. Thought id chuck up some more pics and give you lot the heads up on a strain that i think does well on a 12/12 grow, these are all skunk #1 from sensi and one of my fav smokes. Some phenos can get a bit lanky so if your stuck for height you might need to tie her down, i would say there on par with grapefruits height wise but have more branching but they aint mad with it. You can pick up 10 fems for around 45 notes which is good for quality genetics and theres no need to worry about hermies, ive grown this strain many times and never had any issues. Other than that im well happy with them and there budding up nicely, and ive just germed another 6 lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Jul 30, 2011)

I moved this lot outta the tent into my cab, these are the smallest 12/12 plants and fit perfect in this cab under a 400w, most of these are the single strains ive got on the go
I moved my plants (rocklock) that have been vegging in the cab into the space where the small 12/12 plants where in the tent, gonna ave a look for another 600hps today, i need one asap as theres too many plants in the tent for 2x600w to cover effectively, i did have a spare 600 ballast but its starting too make funny noises so dont fancy using it besides i need another air cooled hood as well.
Forgot i had this, got no boost left and rumaged thro my supplies and found this which ive never used, got it free so might give it a bash

 Heres the snips ive just done, all rocklock. 7 cuts from 7 different plants on the hunt for a good pheno to keep. Gonna do the same with some critical mass ive got as well.


----------



## Buddhakhan (Jul 30, 2011)

Will cloning a plant, say 2 weeks into flower, cause hermit issues? I just got in a nice variety from nirvana, and don't necessarily want 5 moms to keep these strains alive.


----------



## Buddhakhan (Jul 30, 2011)

Either way, I got ww, Mazar, bubblegum, all about to go into a 12/12 from seed. I will post pics as soon as they break the soil.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 30, 2011)

Buddhakhan said:


> Will cloning a plant, say 2 weeks into flower, cause hermit issues? I just got in a nice variety from nirvana, and don't necessarily want 5 moms to keep these strains alive.


Do you plants not like going outside.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 30, 2011)

Indoor clones only.lol


----------



## del66666 (Jul 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Indoor clones only.lol


now now play nice lol...............


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 30, 2011)

Ive been sniggering for hours Del. I thought u would have been well on it. If I said that I would have NEVER have lived that down


----------



## del66666 (Jul 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive been sniggering for hours Del. I thought u would have been well on it. If I said that I would have NEVER have lived that down


he probably wont come back now case we rip the piss out of him..............


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 30, 2011)

If you can't laugh at yerself and all that jazz. Ill get some pics of my 12/12 up later m8. Wait till you see these fucked up leafs. Giant strangley serrated things


----------



## Buddhakhan (Jul 30, 2011)

Lol, nah. Just iPad autocorrect, guess they don't like the word hermie. So, does it matter? I know most don't have big enough growth to clone at 2weeks, and by 4 it should be flowering full force under 12/12.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jul 30, 2011)

no problemo m8. U can clone whenever u want but any more than 2 weeks into flower it take longer to root. Cheers for the giggle even if it was your damm iphone


----------



## Buddhakhan (Jul 30, 2011)

Cool, well, tonight at8 my moms go 12/12 and all my future seeds will start with 12/12. Will post pics as soon as they sprout.


----------



## Lifeisaaaxtwo (Jul 31, 2011)

Has anyone had high yielding strain from 12/12? If so what are they or what would you recommend? About to order some seeds and just trying to get some good looks, Thanks.

Also I'm working with a 1000w hps/mh


----------



## kether noir (Aug 1, 2011)

93

*five are under a 1k hps and a few cfls, t5 strips, and they are all doing brilliant. (exodus cheese, ace of spades, vortex, cheese quake, & third dimension. all started at 12/twelve from seed)

i will share some plant porn rather soon. i remain impressed with the growth rate. interesting thread and all mates.*


93 93/93


----------



## del66666 (Aug 1, 2011)

Lifeisaaaxtwo said:


> Has anyone had high yielding strain from 12/12? If so what are they or what would you recommend? About to order some seeds and just trying to get some good looks, Thanks.
> 
> Also I'm working with a 1000w hps/mh


big bomb...........


----------



## del66666 (Aug 1, 2011)

kether noir said:


> 93
> 
> *five are under a 1k hps and a few cfls, t5 strips, and they are all doing brilliant. (exodus cheese, ace of spades, vortex, cheese quake, & third dimension. all started at 12/twelve from seed)
> 
> ...


yeah get that porn on mate.....good to hear its all going well for you.....


----------



## mattman (Aug 1, 2011)

M15 has been doing pretty well.... usually min a ounce and thats with LEDS, check out drautoflower on youtube, he did a bunch of it. Think he got 7 oz off 1 plant.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 1, 2011)

mattman said:


> M15 has been doing pretty well.... usually min a ounce and thats with LEDS, check out drautoflower on youtube, he did a bunch of it. Think he got 7 oz off 1 plant.


7oz off 1 plant 12/12 from seed ? doubt that ... Del's the f'in GOD at 12/12 grows n even his own genetic freaks dont produce 7oz 12/12 from seed


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone know of a "week by week" guide for 12/12? Kinda like how the SeeMoreBuds book is setup but for 12/12, like what to expect weekly with the plant.


----------



## ULMResearch (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, I'm keeping my progress in Excel.. so perhaps I can put something like that together in a couple of months...


----------



## mattman (Aug 1, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> 7oz off 1 plant 12/12 from seed ? doubt that ... Del's the f'in GOD at 12/12 grows n even his own genetic freaks dont produce 7oz 12/12 from seed



apologies, I thought I was in a led thread I was reading on, noticed his question... its a autoflower that he got 7 oz off under 18/6 light, nothing to do with 12/12 sorryz


----------



## del66666 (Aug 2, 2011)

mattman said:


> apologies, I thought I was in a led thread I was reading on, noticed his question... its a autoflower that he got 7 oz off under 18/6 light, nothing to do with 12/12 sorryz


must be good stuff you are smoking......give me some


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

i want sum aswell hahaha


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 2, 2011)

bloody hell kev your popping up everywhere!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

lol.just catchin up on my subbed thread lol...


----------



## xman (Aug 2, 2011)

hi del very impessed with all the grows!!!
im doing a 12/12 with gh kings kush(49 days in) but only under 2 x 125w 2700k cfls
growin in soil with the old biobizz nutes!!! lots of lst has kept em small
this is my 1st 12/12 grow i plan to use 250w hps next time, but would it increase my yeild much if i swapped to the 250 hps now, this late into flowering?
i was thinking of using nirvana northen lights next time, are they good for 12/12 to get the best out of low light i have?
could you suggest a good indy strain for my little set up?
my problem is i need as much as i can, using as little electric as possible!!!!
any advice would be great!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

very nice lad...


----------



## del66666 (Aug 2, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> bloody hell kev your popping up everywhere!


hes cloned himself..............


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

[email protected] lad..hows things ..got a bubblebomb growing in my outddor grow..hows yours goin on..


----------



## del66666 (Aug 2, 2011)

xman said:


> hi del very impessed with all the grows!!!
> im doing a 12/12 with gh kings kush(49 days in) but only under 2 x 125w 2700k cfls
> growin in soil with the old biobizz nutes!!! lots of lst has kept em small
> this is my 1st 12/12 grow i plan to use 250w hps next time, but would it increase my yeild much if i swapped to the 250 hps now, this late into flowering?
> ...


hello mate, welcome to our thread.......yes mate chuck that 250 in there if you can...........will make more solid buds and speed things up..........yep northern lights are good, ak, thc bomb and a whole list of others....could try a big bomb lst, gives some good quality and quantity....nice job your doing.....


----------



## del66666 (Aug 2, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> [email protected] lad..hows things ..got a bubblebomb growing in my outddor grow..hows yours goin on..


ello mate, all good here, my plants are all getting ready for flowering nowish..........where you get the bubblebomb?


----------



## smokajoe (Aug 2, 2011)

Could I do this with a foot tall clone? How fast could I harvest? possibly yield 2-4 dried oz?


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (Aug 2, 2011)

del how you doing keeping your temps down? its just way to hot at the mo mine are on from 6 at night till 6 in the morning and stay at about 36c-37c! i just can't get em any lower ive got about 18 days till their done, can't wait 
cheers


----------



## ULMResearch (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah, it's 105 here again today and hasn't even peaked. Expecting another week of this weather... SUCKS!


----------



## del66666 (Aug 2, 2011)

GHOSTDOG SA said:


> del how you doing keeping your temps down? its just way to hot at the mo mine are on from 6 at night till 6 in the morning and stay at about 36c-37c! i just can't get em any lower ive got about 18 days till their done, can't wait
> cheers


im only running 250 in the small cab in the day.............only running the 600 at night 8 til 8 got 1 x 4inch hi power, 1 x 5inch low power rucks pulling air through....also i never take the temps in the cabs....what i dont know i dont worry about lol................not had any problems yet...wont be putting the 400 back in for a while yet though............ooooooh 18 days til chrimbo.....


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 2, 2011)

Im running 2x600w during the day and im adding a third this week, air cooled hoods work a treat if heat is an issue. My temps are about 27 and thats with a crappy 5in tt fan cooling my lights, when i add the third light ill add a decent 6in ruck.


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (Aug 2, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Im running 2x600w during the day and im adding a third this week, air cooled hoods work a treat if heat is an issue. My temps are about 27 and thats with a crappy 5in tt fan cooling my lights, when i add the third light ill add a decent 6in ruck.


 cheers jimmy i might have to get one sounds good i've got 2 4" inline fans one extracting with a carbon filter on it and the other brining in fresh air i just put my ballast outside of my grow room to try and help


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (Aug 2, 2011)

yeah might be less than 18 days growing a few differernt stains a few look like their gonna finish earlier 
i'm gonna go for a scrog grow next with 5 plants in coco i think i'm gonna try a differnt method everytime


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 2, 2011)

ive got a few different grows comming up, im back vegging now ive got the space so 4 plants under its own 600w and look for a min of 5oz per plant, ill do a 12/12 from clone sog grow as well and look for a min of 2oz per plant and ill have a few 12/12 from seed girls knocking about. Def looking forward too running fewer plants, im fucking knackered.


----------



## Lifeisaaaxtwo (Aug 2, 2011)

@Dell jus got some Big Bomb by Bomb Seeds like you suggested...Waiting for my Blackberry to be done and Ill be starting those from 12/12 ASAP. Do you have any pics of your Big Bomb harvest? How much did you yield also...?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2011)

man they are nice do you think i could get away with 4 plants under a 400w hps


----------



## del66666 (Aug 3, 2011)

Lifeisaaaxtwo said:


> @Dell jus got some Big Bomb by Bomb Seeds like you suggested...Waiting for my Blackberry to be done and Ill be starting those from 12/12 ASAP. Do you have any pics of your Big Bomb harvest? How much did you yield also...?


only couple of pics ive saved of the big bombs are these mate..........


----------



## del66666 (Aug 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> man they are nice do you think i could get away with 4 plants under a 400w hps


yes no problem...............


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (Aug 3, 2011)

Getting my cooled hood delivered tomorrow quick question tho
Do I push the hot air out or pull though my fan? I'm guessing 
Push it out but not to sure? 
Cheers


----------



## Hilo (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey Del, I have a plant that has been on 12/12 since it came above ground, its been 19 days now and no sign of sex. Am i doing something wrong? There is no light leaks anywhere.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 3, 2011)

GHOSTDOG SA said:


> Getting my cooled hood delivered tomorrow quick question tho
> Do I push the hot air out or pull though my fan? I'm guessing
> Push it out but not to sure?
> Cheers


Ive seen people do it both ways, mines setup to pull air through the hoods and seems to work fine.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hilo said:


> Hey Del, I have a plant that has been on 12/12 since it came above ground, its been 19 days now and no sign of sex. Am i doing something wrong? There is no light leaks anywhere.


stick with it mate....they all take different times....


----------



## ULMResearch (Aug 3, 2011)

GHOSTDOG SA said:


> Getting my cooled hood delivered tomorrow quick question tho
> Do I push the hot air out or pull though my fan? I'm guessing
> Push it out but not to sure?
> Cheers


Depends on the exact fan but most exhaust units are designed to pull air. They can push but it's less efficient. It likes a certain amount of pressure behind it to get the air moving. Other fans may vary but almost everyone prefers to pull air through the cooltube.

I have cooltube - 6" ducting - flange in the ceiling - exhaust fan mounted in the flange - expelling into the attic

Keeps my closet temps ~5-6 above the intake room temp. And it's only a 240 cfm "booster" fan that I paid 25 bucks for.


----------



## Wrekstar (Aug 3, 2011)

Can somone private message me so easier reading

- so why do you use 12/12?
- what good strains are their to use
- will it be good to use under 250w cfl?
- high yielding, fast finishing stains


----------



## mattman (Aug 3, 2011)

Wrekstar said:


> Can somone private message me so easier reading
> 
> - so why do you use 12/12?
> - what good strains are their to use
> ...


 - 12/12 from seed allows for a faster finishing time, the sprout "thinks" its time to flower much earlier.
- any Indica dominant strain, preferably 100% indica
- sure, that will work just fine - not rly sure if you can do many plants under that, maybe 2-3


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 3, 2011)

so i just got 6 tahoe OG strains from a friends collective today thinking about doing 12/12 from seed they are currently germinating would a lanky strain like that do well like this or should i just grow it normally


----------



## smokajoe (Aug 4, 2011)

so going to get 6 cloned tomorrow come and throw em 12 12 they are all about a foot tall could I harvest mid September/ early October


----------



## del66666 (Aug 4, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> so i just got 6 tahoe OG strains from a friends collective today thinking about doing 12/12 from seed they are currently germinating would a lanky strain like that do well like this or should i just grow it normally


i dont see any reason why you shouldnt 12-12 them.........pics when you do please........


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 4, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i dont see any reason why you shouldnt 12-12 them.........pics when you do please........


cool they are germinating right now we will see tomorrow if they popped yet


----------



## del66666 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wrekstar said:


> Can somone private message me so easier reading
> 
> - so why do you use 12/12?
> - what good strains are their to use
> ...


cant speak for other 12-12 growers but...........less heat in summer, less electric...........plants flower as soon as able......ive got some under a 250, would lst a bit........no messing with lighting schedules, just chuck new plants in as you feel.........so far ive found good strains include...thc bomb fem and reg.........bubblegum.......big bomb......lemon skunk...northern lights........hash bomb.....big bang......orange bud.....grapefruit..............ak....the list goes on


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 4, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cant speak for other 12-12 growers but...........less heat in summer, less electric...........plants flower as soon as able......ive got some under a 250, would lst a bit........no messing with lighting schedules, just chuck new plants in as you feel.........so far ive found good strains include...thc bomb fem and reg.........bubblegum.......big bomb......lemon skunk...northern lights........hash bomb.....big bang......orange bud.....grapefruit..............ak....the list goes on


what kind of yield should i expect from this much lower than if i would veg it? normally i veg until plants are 2 ft tall then flower them. what is your average yield per plant del?


----------



## del66666 (Aug 4, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> what kind of yield should i expect from this much lower than if i would veg it? normally i veg until plants are 2 ft tall then flower them. what is your average yield per plant del?


obviously if you veg and have lights to match you will pull more but a bigger plant takes more space................i pull between 2 and 4 oz dry per plant, 2+ on a regular basis...


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 4, 2011)

del66666 said:


> obviously if you veg and have lights to match you will pull more but a bigger plant takes more space................i pull between 2 and 4 oz dry per plant, 2+ on a regular basis...


shit we pull 4 oz per plant under 1000s when we have veg time granted we are using clones not seeds so sometimes seeds have a lot more vigor but should be cool then


----------



## del66666 (Aug 4, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> shit we pull 4 oz per plant under 1000s when we have veg time granted we are using clones not seeds so sometimes seeds have a lot more vigor but should be cool then


only one way to find out but ive been doing it for a few years with no problem.............well maybe the odd freak plant....


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 4, 2011)

del66666 said:


> only one way to find out but ive been doing it for a few years with no problem.............well maybe the odd freak plant....


im gonna roll with it that would be cool to get a couple zips off each plant. my friend got them from some kid at his dispensary so he said to test them out and see if they are worth it lol. i'll post pictures when they come to life


----------



## mc260377 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow, I mentioned a few days back that I was doing 12/12 from clone. Well, they are 9 days old and they have gone nuts lol. Got them in 3L Airpots and all they have had to drink is Root Juice. Will get the pics up when they wake up


----------



## mc260377 (Aug 4, 2011)

Forgot to mention - 2 x Dinafem WW and 2 x Pine Exp. Gonna be adding some more in there soon aswell as another 6 clones are rooting (3 of each WW and PE)


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 4, 2011)

mc260377 said:


> Wow, I mentioned a few days back that I was doing 12/12 from clone. Well, they are 9 days old and they have gone nuts lol. Got them in 3L Airpots and all they have had to drink is Root Juice. Will get the pics up when they wake up


stoked to see pics


----------



## mc260377 (Aug 4, 2011)

They wake up in about 30 mins. I didnt think they were going to survive as I made (what I thought was a mistake) by transplanting them when I could only see 1 root coming out. Then I put them straight under 400w HPS in the 3L Airpots. They wilted for the day but then the next day they were fine


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 4, 2011)

mc260377 said:


> They wake up in about 30 mins. I didnt think they were going to survive as I made (what I thought was a mistake) by transplanting them when I could only see 1 root coming out. Then I put them straight under 400w HPS in the 3L Airpots. They wilted for the day but then the next day they were fine


plants stress during transplant a bit lol and going under a big ass light for the first time lol


----------



## mc260377 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yup - but was impressed how well they took to the 400w straight away  They survived which is the good thing - wasnt really expecting them to  Ritey, gonna go take some pics


----------



## mc260377 (Aug 4, 2011)

Here ya go:-

(Pine Exp on left - WW on right)

Pic 1: Taken the next day after they were transplanted (26th July)
Pic 2: Top view of clones
Pic 3: Is 1 of my 4 Bubblelicious Auto on 12/12 (comparison test - others are on 18/6)
Pic 4: Closeup of one WW
Pic 5: Groups shot of clones
Pic 6: Group shot of clones


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 4, 2011)

they look great


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 4, 2011)

very nice indeed


mc260377 said:


> Here ya go:-
> 
> (Pine Exp on left - WW on right)
> 
> ...


----------



## slob (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey del, how long (on average) would a crop take on 12/12 from seed to harvest? do you think the time savings is substantial to the slightly smaller yields I will get?
just wondering cause it would nice to have a crop finished in 2 months rather than the average 3 or 4 months
thanks


----------



## del66666 (Aug 4, 2011)

slob said:


> Hey del, how long (on average) would a crop take on 12/12 from seed to harvest? do you think the time savings is substantial to the slightly smaller yields I will get?
> just wondering cause it would nice to have a crop finished in 2 months rather than the average 3 or 4 months
> thanks


10 weeks ish is about the quickest ive done but people dont really do 12-12 from seed purely for speed...............hash bomb was my quickest..


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 4, 2011)

Hows quick was that and how long for bubblebomb was it pal..


----------



## ULMResearch (Aug 4, 2011)

I'd imagine you just take the normal flowering time and add 2-4 weeks to it, depending on how fast a plant can preflower genetically. Some may respond quicker than others. That sound right?


----------



## del66666 (Aug 4, 2011)

ULMResearch said:


> I'd imagine you just take the normal flowering time and add 2-4 weeks to it, depending on how fast a plant can preflower genetically. Some may respond quicker than others. That sound right?


abso bloody lutely..........


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 4, 2011)

do u cover ur canna top layer with anythin dell?u ever had any fungal probs with it?


----------



## del66666 (Aug 4, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> do u cover ur canna top layer with anythin dell?u ever had any fungal probs with it?


i dont use canna mate i buy cheap 5kg blocks.....no problems so far.............


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 4, 2011)

so one seed is slightly cracking its shell figure should be ready in the morning so stoked like a kid on xmas lol


----------



## Marlboro47 (Aug 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> pics tonight............


So your growing in 100% coco aye, hows the 75% coco and 25% perlite mix?
Which do you prefer?


----------



## del66666 (Aug 5, 2011)

Marlboro47 said:


> So your growing in 100% coco aye, hows the 75% coco and 25% perlite mix?
> Which do you prefer?


never been keen on perlite but lots of peeps use it.......i find coco i just fine on its own...........


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 5, 2011)

Never seen the point of adding perlite to coco myself, still each to their own. Ordered myself some big bomb and thc bomb cant wait to get these babies started. Was gonna post some pics of my freaks but the wife has taken the cam lead to work dozy cow, might just get half oz or just over from these runts. Not impressed with northern lights from nivarna, aint got the fat ass cola i was looking for more of a skinny twig like cola lol yet i can see the skunk doing alot better and there a couple of weeks or so behind, anyone done a nirvana NL post up a pic as i wouldnt mind aving a look.


----------



## Hoenhiem (Aug 5, 2011)

@ del i dont know why it took me so long to get up on this thread. this is genius! those plants look happy as hell, i could imagine less time and stress going 12/12 from seed, not having to grow, wait, nute, transplant so much, sex, change up nute, etc etc. this thread has made up my mind. im going 12/12 next grow. in fact im going to start germinating the next batch soon. quick question how to you do your nutes if you dont administer veg nutes, transition, then bloom nutes? +rep for the ideas and subbed


----------



## del66666 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hoenhiem said:


> @ del i dont know why it took me so long to get up on this thread. this is genius! those plants look happy as hell, i could imagine less time and stress going 12/12 from seed, not having to grow, wait, nute, transplant so much, sex, change up nute, etc etc. this thread has made up my mind. im going 12/12 next grow. in fact im going to start germinating the next batch soon. quick question how to you do your nutes if you dont administer veg nutes, transition, then bloom nutes? +rep for the ideas and subbed


hello mate, glad to hear we have made you think about trying 12-12 from seed.................if i was using soil then probably no veg nutes would be needed, however i grow in 100 percent coco so they have light veg food from the start and as soon as they start showing flowers i hit them with bloom and pk....was using a 250 cfl to start them but this time im using a 250 hps.......you should think about coco.........easier to keep things running right and you can push more food through.....


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 5, 2011)

Del whats up my friend, been a minute getting my new set up in line but i got it dialed in and looking good so all is well..Just wanted to mention i will be doing 12/12 again real soonbecause i love it bro and i did not loose any if any weight off my girls..I ended up with 6 1/2 plants total one got scortched pretty bad and i chopped most of the main cola off such the half plant..But anyway i got over 6 ounces off of them so i was happy good luck bro and when i get back dialed in on the 12/12 i will be here to share it bro..I think i may use 12/12 strickly for my breading...


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (Aug 5, 2011)

cheers jimmy,all good in the(air cooled)hood i wish i got one of these bad boys earlier this things massive its dropped my grow room temp by 7c  happy days well worth 50 notes


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> 10 weeks ish is about the quickest ive done but people dont really do 12-12 from seed purely for speed...............hash bomb was my quickest..


DELZER! what up dude? my kushtrains are gettin flushed right now! i will get them chopped bya speedy 9 weeks! here are a couple of pictures of them at 60 days. Hope all is going well for you in your garden and the bubblebombs are exploding! have a totally bitchin weekend.. filled with lots of sunshine, rainbows and uniorns..


----------



## arknor (Aug 5, 2011)

Hilo said:


> Hey Del, I have a plant that has been on 12/12 since it came above ground, its been 19 days now and no sign of sex. Am i doing something wrong? There is no light leaks anywhere.


most mine have taken 20-25 days to show sex dont forget they still veg for about a week or so anyway under 12/12


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 5, 2011)

GHOSTDOG SA said:


> cheers jimmy,all good in the(air cooled)hood i wish i got one of these bad boys earlier this things massive its dropped my grow room temp by 7c  happy days well worth 50 notesView attachment 1721669View attachment 1721672


Aircooled hoods are ace no doubt about it. I looked at that hood or something very similar but went with the aerowing. Got 3 of these bad boys yesterday to replace my old hoods, only thing is they are way to heavy to hang off the tent so need to get a frame up.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 5, 2011)

its the boys from the hoods......just a quick pic of my bb...........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> its the boys from the hoods......just a quick pic of my bb...........


damn delski, how the fuck do you do that? boy you got talent! i wanna grow 14 bubblebombs in my tent just like that!
ps stay away from jimmygreenfingers gun. when you guys post back to back it worries me. im scared for ya delzer...heheheh


----------



## Millsie (Aug 6, 2011)

del66666 said:


> its the boys from the hoods......just a quick pic of my bb...........


Fucking beautiful, loving the plants man...


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 6, 2011)

very nice man


----------



## del66666 (Aug 6, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Aircooled hoods are ace no doubt about it. I looked at that hood or something very similar but went with the aerowing. Got 3 of these bad boys yesterday to replace my old hoods, only thing is they are way to heavy to hang off the tent so need to get a frame up.
> View attachment 1721711View attachment 1721712View attachment 1721713View attachment 1721710


more new toys then jimmy, looks like a beast..........


----------



## mc260377 (Aug 6, 2011)

Awesome Del - looks stunning


----------



## del66666 (Aug 6, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Del whats up my friend, been a minute getting my new set up in line but i got it dialed in and looking good so all is well..Just wanted to mention i will be doing 12/12 again real soonbecause i love it bro and i did not loose any if any weight off my girls..I ended up with 6 1/2 plants total one got scortched pretty bad and i chopped most of the main cola off such the half plant..But anyway i got over 6 ounces off of them so i was happy good luck bro and when i get back dialed in on the 12/12 i will be here to share it bro..I think i may use 12/12 strickly for my breading...


hello mate, glad you all is going good for you mate...........yeah i hope to breed this time too, got 2 reg thc bombs,2 reg bubblegums, 2 fem lemon skunks and 1 fem lsd....hoping for at least a couple of males and away we go....................might do a comparison led grow too........pic of my 2 thc bombs


----------



## del66666 (Aug 6, 2011)

and a cheese bomb...........


----------



## del66666 (Aug 6, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> damn delski, how the fuck do you do that? boy you got talent! i wanna grow 14 bubblebombs in my tent just like that!
> ps stay away from jimmygreenfingers gun. when you guys post back to back it worries me. im scared for ya delzer...heheheh


im just a lucky grower me thinks....going to put my 400 hps back in with the 600 tonight, should make some difference.....jimmy sure does look mean thats for sure.............havent forgot, just a little slow to do things but will get there in the end......do you pk your girls ambernooski?


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (Aug 6, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Aircooled hoods are ace no doubt about it. I looked at that hood or something very similar but went with the aerowing. Got 3 of these bad boys yesterday to replace my old hoods, only thing is they are way to heavy to hang off the tent so need to get a frame up.
> View attachment 1721711View attachment 1721712View attachment 1721713View attachment 1721710


yeah they are bit on the heavy side i think mine weighs like 8kg my easy rolls light hangers couldnt hold it so i had to use some wire 
jimmy you got 3 you'll have to go out and rob some scaffold poles or something lol
*
*


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 6, 2011)

del66666 said:


> more new toys then jimmy, looks like a beast..........


Yeah mate, i do like me toys, wondered what the hell i bought when i saw the delivery guy walking up the path, bloody box was huge lol then he goes "theres another two mate". I thought they were all packed in the one. Gonna be much better than my current hoods, better light spread and better ventialation with the 6" vents, just gotta hang the bastards now . Nice BB there delboy, she looks a beaut.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 6, 2011)

GHOSTDOG SA said:


> yeah they are bit on the heavy side i think mine weighs like 8kg my easy rolls light hangers couldnt hold it so i had to use some wire
> jimmy you got 3 you'll have to go out and rob some scaffold poles or something lol
> *
> *


 Haha yeah man, scaffold poles would do the trick with these hoods. Didnt realise just how big and heavy these things were, nice bit of kit tho. Went out this morning and got me some 3x2 gonna knock a frame up today and hope it dont come crashing down.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 6, 2011)

Now ive got me camera lead off the boss, ill post some pics of my freaks later. No laughing please lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 6, 2011)

Freaks are us. Heres the rejects which ill be chopping in the next few days, these girls range in height from 10 to 13 inches tall and as you can see they aint much to look at. Funny how this lot are the single strains from this grow, only one Northern light outta 10 made it into the freaks hall of fame. Should be some nice smoke tho.


----------



## TheOrganic (Aug 6, 2011)

Very nice Jimmy!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 7, 2011)

TheOrganic said:


> Very nice Jimmy!


Cheers mate


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 7, 2011)

And some more pics taken today, all skunk 12/12 from seed. 3 weeks to go or there abouts and looking good. I like this strain alot and will probably only grow it 12/12 from seed from now on, this is one easy plant to grow and not to finicky when it comes to nutes and such.


----------



## mc260377 (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks great - I can almost smell them


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 7, 2011)

mc260377 said:


> Looks great - I can almost smell them


 haha yeah man, there starting to smell real nice


----------



## del66666 (Aug 7, 2011)

even the bloody freaks look good to me jimmy...........you have to many girls.......should be a law against it............


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2011)

Just downloaded the monkey film Del, off btjunkie, good copy


----------



## del66666 (Aug 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just downloaded the monkey film Del, off btjunkie, good copy


cant be bothered , i think i can wait til its out on dvd............prob wont like it anyway.........short attention span.....my kids reckon i say everything is rubbish........


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2011)

apart from your volcano


----------



## del66666 (Aug 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> apart from your volcano


its the love of my life............need to find some new toys.....maybe a set of drums


----------



## Hoenhiem (Aug 7, 2011)

@ jimmy what strain are you growing, they look sick. im looking for a low maintenance girl to grow. plus imm deff gonna try 12/12 from seed. u guys convinced me.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2011)

Offfft! Drums, that sounds noisey. Generate more space and create new plant life......does that not sound better


----------



## del66666 (Aug 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Offfft! Drums, that sounds noisey. Generate more space and create new plant life......does that not sound better


it does sound better mate but i have to draw the line somewhere.................was thinkin electric drums so i can turn em down......


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2011)

Them pad things are pretty cool, I'll give u that. There is an easy to use software called fruity loop. U can download a torrent. It gives you drum loops,base loops and sound effects you could play along with and record(great fun) or you could just play along to a CD


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 7, 2011)

del66666 said:


> even the bloody freaks look good to me jimmy...........you have to many girls.......should be a law against it............


Yeah the baby freaks should be a good smoke, just not much of it lol. Only show half my girls, but cutting numbers back now too much bloody work. Been thinking how im gonna run this op, with 3 600s ill prob have one for my 12/12 girls and the other 2 for plants that have been vegged. That still leaves 3 cabs which are vacant, one ill turn into a mother/clone cab and the other 2 prob 12/12 from clone sog grows, who knows.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 7, 2011)

Hoenhiem said:


> @ jimmy what strain are you growing, they look sick. im looking for a low maintenance girl to grow. plus imm deff gonna try 12/12 from seed. u guys convinced me.


Those are skunk #1 from sensi seeds, a very good stable strain which ive grown shit loads over the years but never straight to 12/12 before until now.


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 7, 2011)

yup billy that fruity loops is class


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 7, 2011)

Just watched the monkey film. Its good. Will be amazing in the cinema but u can't rip volcano's there


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 7, 2011)

bamslayer said:


> yup billy that fruity loops is class


Fruity loops is top quality, iv been using it for years since version 3 even released a few songs made on that .. great peice of kit


----------



## kether noir (Aug 7, 2011)

here is an exodus cheese. 36 days old. 12/12 from seed.

View attachment 1725283
View attachment 1725284


93 93/93


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2011)

del66666 said:


> im just a lucky grower me thinks....going to put my 400 hps back in with the 600 tonight, should make some difference.....jimmy sure does look mean thats for sure.............havent forgot, just a little slow to do things but will get there in the end......do you pk your girls ambernooski?


jimmys girls look soso fine!
delski i use flora bloom for the begining of flowering and then i just used bloombastic alone for the last couple of weeks. how about you?
so how about taking your airpot and cutting it in half. this will cut down on vertical growth. lilindian did this said wowzer. i thought you should know, if you dont already. have a good one m8


----------



## del66666 (Aug 7, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Just watched the monkey film. Its good. Will be amazing in the cinema but u can't rip volcano's there


sarcastic git............how big a screen you watch it on...........was thinking of getting a 50 inch...........


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 8, 2011)

The old saying, "If your living room is more TV than anything else.......your working class. lol I watched it on a 42". I want the big 3D aswel but the girl is not wearing it. I'll break her in time though.lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 8, 2011)

thats grown rapid ..excellent..


kether noir said:


> here is an exodus cheese. 36 days old. 12/12 from seed.
> 
> View attachment 1725283
> View attachment 1725284
> ...


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 8, 2011)

del do you ever reuse your coco or just throw away?? and do you ignore my pm's  lol


----------



## del66666 (Aug 8, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> del do you ever reuse your coco or just throw away?? and do you ignore my pm's  lol


no i never use coco more than once cause its so cheap, no mate soz i will reply just running slow....did write a message out then couldnt send cause me boxes were full...


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 8, 2011)

i didnt believe how much that compressed coco stuff swelled up lol ... a block size of a 20deck filled my sink with coco lmao !
Get ya bloody finger out ya arse lol, only messing mate , just stoned .... as per normal haha. 
out of interest .... why you got my missus as your avatar?  lmao


----------



## reverof (Aug 8, 2011)

Well cut down 3 bastards from my 12/12 group of plants, still have 6 left and 4 of them I am 99% are females, other 2 still awaiting 3rd node of pistols. 3 I chopped had pistols first 2 nodes and nuts below that.

All are bag seed that I am 12/12'ing with so no real knowledge of them, but we shall see how the rest continue.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 8, 2011)

reverof said:


> Well cut down 3 bastards from my 12/12 group of plants, still have 6 left and 4 of them I am 99% are females, other 2 still awaiting 3rd node of pistols. 3 I chopped had pistols first 2 nodes and nuts below that.
> 
> All are bag seed that I am 12/12'ing with so no real knowledge of them, but we shall see how the rest continue.


mostly when ive done bag seed they have been herms.............


----------



## del66666 (Aug 8, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i didnt believe how much that compressed coco stuff swelled up lol ... a block size of a 20deck filled my sink with coco lmao !
> Get ya bloody finger out ya arse lol, only messing mate , just stoned .... as per normal haha.
> out of interest .... why you got my missus as your avatar?  lmao


its good shit mate...........your a lucky lad, wish my mrs looked half as good as that......................mind you she has been under the patio a few years now.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 8, 2011)

del66666 said:


> its good shit mate...........your a lucky lad, wish my mrs looked half as good as that......................mind you she has been under the patio a few years now.


under the patio where they belong lol .... bet she looks like this ........


PMSL !


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 9, 2011)

Angry Del.....nice ava change. I'll follow suit


----------



## reverof (Aug 9, 2011)

well wowzers (just had to use that word)... 2 of my 12/12 plants just went ape shit overnight and seriously started blooming, the funny thing about this is the 2 that went crazy were fed MG Blossom booster on Sunday, just a light amount about 500ppm but they musta loved it because BAM! today they are happy as I will be in a few weeks LOL.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 9, 2011)

Im gonna try out two pk boosts hammerhead which dels using and plant magics own brand. Was gonna try some bloombastic but it sure aint cheap so will get the smallest bit i can and see if it lives upto the hype. Ive been a bit sporadic with my hesi pk mainly because i forgot i had it, plants dont seem to mind tho.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 10, 2011)

just ordered a litre of fatty acids for 20 squid............makes 50 litres when mixed........


----------



## kingi95012 (Aug 10, 2011)

del66666 said:


> just ordered a litre of fatty acids for 20 squid............makes 50 litres when mixed........



Where do you buy your Big Bomb seeds from? I started germinating 15 of them last week and only 3 have popped so far. Its no looking good at all.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 10, 2011)

kingi95012 said:


> Where do you buy your Big Bomb seeds from? I started germinating 15 of them last week and only 3 have popped so far. Its no looking good at all.


shit thats not good......mine were popped within 3 days...got them off everyonedoesit.com............germinated 5 cheese bomb and 5 big bomb.all big green and healthy......


----------



## kingi95012 (Aug 10, 2011)

del66666 said:


> shit thats not good......mine were popped within 3 days...got them off everyonedoesit.com............germinated 5 cheese bomb and 5 big bomb.all big green and healthy......


Ill give the rest of them a few more days, if nothing happens ill order them from there. Thanks


----------



## Mr G row (Aug 10, 2011)

well its just took me the best part of 2 days to read through 236 pages an i'm impressed with what results you can get with 12/12 from seed! i'm so impressed i took my mesh out last night an turned my 5 chem dog to 12/12 it has been on 18hrs for maybe 3weeks but i still hope i can get the same results you guys can get, i am just germinating 4 northern light so they will go in soon the 12/12 from seed way, thanks for this thread dell an thanks to the rest of you for posting all your results,

the seed are the northern lights and the others are my chem dog, sorry for the bad pic's my camera hates hps lights lol


----------



## 8milekush (Aug 10, 2011)

Can you reuse soil or does it need to be composted?


----------



## reverof (Aug 10, 2011)

8milekush said:


> Can you reuse soil or does it need to be composted?


Soil should never be reused with mj.... there are ways to make it usable again but takes a long time and hot temps, not owrth the work IMO.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 10, 2011)

Del ave you used everyonedoesit.com a few times or just the once, wanna know if you've had any issues, how long their order takes too arrive. They ave a good offer on some skunk which is a tenner cheaper than me other seedbank so gonna stock up and thinking of using these guys.


----------



## 8milekush (Aug 10, 2011)

What are the best nutes to use for this style of growing? To get nice frosty dank buds. I have not seen the results i wanted from Fox Farm nutes.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 10, 2011)

8milekush said:


> What are the best nutes to use for this style of growing? To get nice frosty dank buds. I have not seen the results i wanted from Fox Farm nutes.


Depends what your medium is, also growers tend to stick with what they know so what some might call great nutes others will say there shite. I use coco and had good results with Advanced nutes sensi, hesi and now im trying plant magic nutes.


----------



## 8milekush (Aug 10, 2011)

I currently use pro mix soil. Is coco better than soil?


----------



## Mr G row (Aug 10, 2011)

i agree with jimmy, i also use coco but with canna A+B i get the results i want, i dont think i will ever go back to soil again, i want to try hesi nutes, i think its alot better than soil with less problems.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 10, 2011)

8milekush said:


> I currently use pro mix soil. Is coco better than soil?


Never used soil, im a hydro guy. I get the feeling that thos that have used soil and coco prefer coco. Coco is very easy stuff to get used too.


----------



## 8milekush (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you guys.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 10, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> i agree with jimmy, i also use coco but with canna A+B i get the results i want, i dont think i will ever go back to soil again, i want to try hesi nutes, i think its alot better than soil with less problems.


Yeah mate i love the coco. Only been using it short while and think its fantastic stuff only problem ive got is getting rid of it when im done. My grows expanding and i use a fair bit, good job its as cheap as chips.


----------



## Mr G row (Aug 10, 2011)

i brake it up an mix it up with my garden soil when im doing the gardening, cant think of a safer place.


----------



## 8milekush (Aug 10, 2011)

Are you guys doing it with hydro or just like you would soil?


----------



## Mr G row (Aug 10, 2011)

8milekush said:


> Are you guys doing it with hydro or just like you would soil?


i use it like soil and hand feed it, i have not used it any other way,


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 10, 2011)

Thought about mixing it in with the garden soil but its mostly lawn my garden and i would have a small hill along the edge sooner or later lol. ATM in taking it down the dump so i suppose ill have to continue with this until something else comes to mind.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 10, 2011)

8milekush said:


> Are you guys doing it with hydro or just like you would soil?


Yeah i hand feed mine as well. In general i feed every day when there big, every other when there small.


----------



## bamslayer (Aug 10, 2011)

dry it back out and fill up your cavity walls for gud insulation eh?

or use it ontop of ur soil in the garden for that fancy effect lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 10, 2011)

Bit of tommy K and eat it


----------



## Mr G row (Aug 10, 2011)

you ever seen the shawshank redemption? could just go for a walk with a hole in your pocket, haha


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 10, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> you ever seen the shawshank redemption? could just go for a walk with a hole in your pocket, haha


One movie i never seen, keep meaning too but never get round to it. Ive seen the great escape enough times so get the idea lol could do it whilst im walking the mutts. One thing about dwc and nft is there next to nothing to get rid of except some rockwool cubes and i just chuck them in the bin.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 10, 2011)

jimmy you can flush coco and reuse it, just take out the main stalk n main roots. never tried it though lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 10, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> jimmy you can flush coco and reuse it, just take out the main stalk n main roots. never tried it though lol


I thought of that too but dont see it being an easy job, bit too time consuming for me. Dunno what the results would be like as well, ive heard of people reusing coco but would think it would need a heavy flush, its cheap enough too use new. Ive got 5 black bags full to get rid of atm as ive been slacking, best get my arse in gear and shift it pronto


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 10, 2011)

I need to shift 130ltrs of used coco a month, tis becoming a problem lol. Im becoming a regular down the dump and im getting para.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 10, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> One movie i never seen, keep meaning too but never get round to it. Ive seen the great escape enough times so get the idea lol could do it whilst im walking the mutts. One thing about dwc and nft is there next to nothing to get rid of except some rockwool cubes and i just chuck them in the bin.


what do u do wae all your stalks and leafy shit?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 10, 2011)

What I do is buy a matress cover. U know the ones that cover the complete matress. Costs me £18 at my local bed shop. I stuff it full and then dispose at the local dump. It just looks like Im just getting rid of an old matress


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> what do u do wae all your stalks and leafy shit?


Compost bin at back of garden or i take some out when im walking the mutts in the forest and dump it to rot down.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> What I do is buy a matress cover. U know the ones that cover the complete matress. Costs me £18 at my local bed shop. I stuff it full and then dispose at the local dump. It just looks like Im just getting rid of an old matress


Nice........ i like it. I can squash all trimmings in a plastic bag from each crop so its pretty easy to take the dogs for a evening walk and scatter it in the woods.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 10, 2011)

Im going back to DWC. Fucking hate all these clay pebbles


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 10, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im going back to DWC. Fucking hate all these clay pebbles


The amount of times ive trod on those fuckers with nothing on me feet, bastard fucking things lol. They end up all over the place, not my fav medium but ive two bags left so gonna stick an inch or so in the bottom of me pots and fill the rest with coco.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 10, 2011)

They just explode. lol I used that perlite, just 100% perlite. Worked perfect. The amount of socks Ive flung in the bin, coz they are covered in leafs is just ridiculious.lol


----------



## dtp5150 (Aug 10, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> The amount of times ive trod on those fuckers with nothing on me feet, bastard fucking things lol. They end up all over the place, not my fav medium but ive two bags left so gonna stick an inch or so in the bottom of me pots and fill the rest with coco.


There have been many studies and the science proves it.....adding a "drainage" layer, like a few inch of hydroton to bottom of pots, doesnt help the medium above it drain any quicker at all. I think it even raises the water table of the stuff so it makes it worse.


----------



## Mr G row (Aug 10, 2011)

i used clay pebbles the 1st time i used coco, stopped straight after because i didnt see the point in them, they just took up room that the coco could of filled, i still stand on them now, i don't know where they all still come from lol


----------



## kether noir (Aug 10, 2011)

93

im finding 12/12 to be a brilliant way of growing. i will share some pics soon.


93 93/93


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 11, 2011)

Was thinking of a way just to use up these pebbles and save abit of coco at the same time. Might try a top layer of pebbles as i find the water displaces some of the coco when i hand water, dunno tho probably still ave these pebbles knocking about for years.


----------



## mugan (Aug 11, 2011)

do you guys think this technique would work on the purest of sats, say land race sats that are almost 100% sat. cuz the flowering time is 9-12 weeks i figure is i just do 12/12 from seed ad have bud in 3 months i don't care about outrageous yields. i grow just for my self, so i am more into how quick i can get bud.


----------



## Mr G row (Aug 11, 2011)

mugan said:


> do you guys think this technique would work on the purest of sats, say land race sats that are almost 100% sat. cuz the flowering time is 9-12 weeks i figure is i just do 12/12 from seed ad have bud in 3 months i don't care about outrageous yields. i grow just for my self, so i am more into how quick i can get bud.


give it a go mate, it will give you some quick bud, post your results


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 11, 2011)

mugan said:


> do you guys think this technique would work on the purest of sats, say land race sats that are almost 100% sat. cuz the flowering time is 9-12 weeks i figure is i just do 12/12 from seed ad have bud in 3 months i don't care about outrageous yields. i grow just for my self, so i am more into how quick i can get bud.


Whatever the flowering time of the strain you still have to add 3 weeks or so too that, so a 12 week strain is gonna take 15 weeks or so even 12/12. Never done sat 12/12 from seed dont see why it wouldnt work, i tend to use strains with more indica in them.


----------



## mugan (Aug 11, 2011)

here the seedlings about 7 days old, there not femenized so al have to sexem , al put all 3 out and i will post the progress. worst case scenario they herm or all go male, but by the time i know my momy will be ready to clip clones from so al just do 12/12 from clone


----------



## Hoenhiem (Aug 11, 2011)

whats up 12/twelvers i have about 3-4 weeks left in my grow so i decided i would get my next project going. soaked 4 beans in ST and 6.5 till they sank. and popped them in 16oz party cups. no germ straight to soil. gonna give it 12/12 as soon as they raise there head. i gotta get in on this. ill post some pics as soon as theres sumthin to see. didnt figure you guys wanted to see 4 cups of dirt. unless you have a perlite fetish. wish me luck guys. imma 12/twelver from seed now!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 11, 2011)

mugan said:


> here the seedlings about 7 days old, there not femenized so al have to sexem , al put all 3 out and i will post the progress. worst case scenario they herm or all go male, but by the time i know my momy will be ready to clip clones from so al just do 12/12 from clone


Yeah 12/12 from clone would be good, take about the same amount of time as seed give or take a week. Got a few clones im sticking 12/12 myself, post up some pics when you do mate.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 11, 2011)

Hoenhiem said:


> whats up 12/twelvers i have about 3-4 weeks left in my grow so i decided i would get my next project going. soaked 4 beans in ST and 6.5 till they sank. and popped them in 16oz party cups. no germ straight to soil. gonna give it 12/12 as soon as they raise there head. i gotta get in on this. ill post some pics as soon as theres sumthin to see. didnt figure you guys wanted to see 4 cups of dirt. unless you have a perlite fetish. wish me luck guys. imma 12/twelver from seed now!


Good luck with the grow man and welcome to the club lol.


----------



## Hoenhiem (Aug 11, 2011)

thanx, i think im more excited to get this underway than to finish my current... is that weird?


----------



## Mr G row (Aug 11, 2011)

Hoenhiem said:


> thanx, i think im more excited to get this underway than to finish my current... is that weird?


no i was going to do a sea of green but when i seen this i took the mesh out an turned them straight to 12/12, its impressive stuff an dont have to worry about veg an flower room, its all one, i love it!


----------



## mugan (Aug 11, 2011)

am just ready for any incoming bud .. AM DRY!!!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 11, 2011)

Got this to look forward too on the weekend, should be a goodun lol.


----------



## Mr G row (Aug 11, 2011)

what sort of mouth watering goodness is that then?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 11, 2011)

Northern lights, bubblicious, ak48, maroc, and one more ive forgotton, lost the name tag. All but the NL were me freaks and didnt yeild much but will be cracking smokes buy the looks of them. The NL will be ok to light up which is in the foil container but the others might need few days more, still enough to see me through till i chop me skunk in 2 weeks. This time i might actually have time to cure some before i run out lol.


----------



## Mr G row (Aug 11, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Northern lights, bubblicious, ak48, maroc, and one more ive forgotton, lost the name tag. All but the NL were me freaks and didnt yeild much but will be cracking smokes buy the looks of them. The NL will be ok to light up which is in the foil container but the others might need few days more, still enough to see me through till i chop me skunk in 2 weeks. This time i might actually have time to cure some before i run out lol.


sounds delicious, what been your best 12/12 seed strain for reliability quantity? im looking what i can get my northern lights are not doing anything, i have had them a while so i'm not surprised there not working,


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 11, 2011)

The skunk im doing now, hands down. I think you have to grow out a fair few seeds from a particular strain to say if its a goodun or not, some strains can vary so much in structure and appearance you wouldnt know there the same strain. Skunk #1 is my fav 12/12 strain sofar its good quality genetics and im gonna pull my best 12/12 harvest off them in a few weeks. Infact ive decided to do SOG 12/12 grows with the majority being skunk as its so uniform in structure and is ideal for a sog grow. Got 10 skunks under one 600w and got min of 1.5oz per plant and several over two oz so a very respectable harvest imo if my judgment is right lol. There are better yeilding strains ive done rocklock and got 2.5 oz of one plant, and dels pulled some mad yeilds off some strains but i like growing SOG so im sticking with skunk.


----------



## Mr G row (Aug 11, 2011)

great minds think alike, me an a friend have a sog with skunk #1 they are really good seeds out of all 20 only one is a bit of a freak an its still producing bud, i think i will give them a go in a 12/12, i may give rocklock a go in the future they look like good plants i have had a look at them before,


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah rockocks a nice smoke, got two in flower now which ive vegged along with some lemon skunk. Gonna do a run of 12/12 from clones with these two strains. Heres my 12/12 rocklock, fancy having another run with this strain again soon.


----------



## Mr G row (Aug 11, 2011)

yeah they do look good. i would be happy with buds like that! i seen del's results with lemon skunk i was impressed! i supose i have time to try them all one day.


----------



## novice11 (Aug 11, 2011)

Well. I had to pull out 6 males yesterday...I just switched to 12/12 last week. Now there's a big space in my closet grow. So I put some seed into germination last night, when they pop I'm going to put them in 12/12 from seed. I'm thinking this will work out just fine. Also - the seeds are femmies, so I'm hoping no more heartbreak/aggravation/disappointment.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 11, 2011)

Only way man is to try em, yeah dels lemon skunk was a goodun and his bubblebombs are insane lol. Trouble is theres so many strains it dont make it easy choosing but that aint a bad thing. Ive found the strain im gonna stick with for my grows for a while, got my setup more or less sorted now for a harvest every two weeks. Let the good times roll lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 11, 2011)

novice11 said:


> Well. I had to pull out 6 males yesterday...I just switched to 12/12 last week. Now there's a big space in my closet grow. So I put some seed into germination last night, when they pop I'm going to put them in 12/12 from seed. I'm thinking this will work out just fine. Also - the seeds are femmies, so I'm hoping no more heartbreak/aggravation/disappointment.


Those pesky males lol. Done the same few days ago, had some critical mass germed 5 broke two by dropping them and the last 3 were males..... what a bummer.


----------



## Mr G row (Aug 11, 2011)

yeah them bubblebombs were nice, just wish i could get some. i just get femseeds these days dont like wasting my time with the males, im thinkin about doing some 12/12 cuttings, let me know how yours turn out jimmy


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 11, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> yeah them bubblebombs were nice, just wish i could get some. i just get femseeds these days dont like wasting my time with the males, im thinkin about doing some 12/12 cuttings, let me know how yours turn out jimmy


Yeah i will do mate, dont think del would mind me sticking up some 12/12 from clone girls. Wanted to do this with critical mass but that aint happening, rocklock and lemon skunk will do for now atleast ive done rocklock from seed so can compare results.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 11, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah i will do mate, dont think del would mind me sticking up some 12/12 from clone girls. Wanted to do this with critical mass but that aint happening, rocklock and lemon skunk will do for now atleast ive done rocklock from seed so can compare results.


del dont care what you put up mate...........


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 11, 2011)

del66666 said:


> del dont care what you put up mate...........


Goodo, now what about this eveyonedoesit.com. You ever had them screw you about, there skunk is a tenner cheaper so was gonna use them.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2011)

A fairy might be able to help with a snippet of Critical Mass x Brazilian Hash


----------



## kick4all (Aug 11, 2011)

it's about 4 days from seed on 12/12 and its oke . the plant grow fast , i can't wait till it's finish  thx rollitup forum


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> A fairy might be able to help with a snippet of Critical Mass x Brazilian Hash


Been thinking of getting a PO box incase the fairy visits, gotta luv the fairy lol.


----------



## Easter1916 (Aug 11, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah rockocks a nice smoke, got two in flower now which ive vegged along with some lemon skunk. Gonna do a run of 12/12 from clones with these two strains. Heres my 12/12 rocklock, fancy having another run with this strain again soon.
> View attachment 1730857View attachment 1730855View attachment 1730856


Glad to see you rate the rocklock I just recieved 6 in the post after reading this 12/12 thread it gave me the inspiration to give it ago and get growing again. I have grown only one of them before and from what I remember the smoke was good and the buds were thick like tennis balls. Looking forward to trying them on 12/12 from seed


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 11, 2011)

Easter1916 said:


> Glad to see you rate the rocklock I just recieved 6 in the post after reading this 12/12 thread it gave me the inspiration to give it ago and get growing again


Yeah i love the rocklock grown it a few times, got two in flower now but thos have been vegged. I like most things ive done from DNA she wont let you down mate. How come you stopped growing man.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 11, 2011)

Just seen your sig man lol, youve done her before ill check it out.


----------



## Easter1916 (Aug 11, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Just seen your sig man lol, youve done her before ill check it out.


Ya just grew the one I got as a freebie she turned out alright..... I stopped growing when we welcomed a new arrival to the house our first child so just gonna try the 12/12 from seed now see how it goes


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 11, 2011)

I love 12/12 from seed man, was gonna go back to vegging but have changed my mind yet again and now going sog 12/12 from seed for the foreseeable future. Just had new arrival in my house not so long ago and had to scale it down a bit due to the mother in law staying over and she has a nose like a bloodhound. Congrats on the kiddie man i love every minute being with my little one except when they've had a massive crap then its mummy time.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Goodo, now what about this eveyonedoesit.com. You ever had them screw you about, there skunk is a tenner cheaper so was gonna use them.


 jimmy you tried these guys? http://www.herbiespicknmixseeds.com/ iv used them quite abit and there very fast (2 days) cheaper than 'tude aswell.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 11, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> jimmy you tried these guys? http://www.herbiespicknmixseeds.com/ iv used them quite abit and there very fast (2 days) cheaper than 'tude aswell.


No mate, never used thos guys normally use picknmix seeds but they aint the cheapest. Everyonedoesit.com has an offer on and would work out if i bought 4 packs id get a pack free compared to where i normally buy from so was gonna use them. Might check out herbies and see what there prices are like if you rate them. Cheers mate.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 11, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Goodo, now what about this eveyonedoesit.com. You ever had them screw you about, there skunk is a tenner cheaper so was gonna use them.


yeah they are ok mate....just got my last big bombs and cheese bombs from there,,,,,,,all looking good..


----------



## del66666 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hoenhiem said:


> whats up 12/twelvers i have about 3-4 weeks left in my grow so i decided i would get my next project going. soaked 4 beans in ST and 6.5 till they sank. and popped them in 16oz party cups. no germ straight to soil. gonna give it 12/12 as soon as they raise there head. i gotta get in on this. ill post some pics as soon as theres sumthin to see. didnt figure you guys wanted to see 4 cups of dirt. unless you have a perlite fetish. wish me luck guys. imma 12/twelver from seed now!


heres wishing you luck mate................12-12 from seed shall rule the world


----------



## del66666 (Aug 12, 2011)

kether noir said:


> here is an exodus cheese. 36 days old. 12/12 from seed.
> 
> View attachment 1725283
> View attachment 1725284
> ...


looking really gooooood mate


----------



## Mr G row (Aug 12, 2011)

love the avatar del, i have every episode of red dwarf an no matter what when i put them on it still makes me laugh lol


----------



## del66666 (Aug 12, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> love the avatar del, i have every episode of red dwarf an no matter what when i put them on it still makes me laugh lol


havent got them yet but love them too......


----------



## Mr G row (Aug 12, 2011)

i got them off the pirate bay all in one download only 13gib, i have a problem i could do with some help with, i broke my nutrient meter just before i started this grow (stood on it ) so i have just been putting it up a little each time. i could really do with knowing how high the food is in the water so i know if i can put it up or not, i'm putting 25ml A+B canna in 10l of water, do you guys have any idea how high it will be an if i can go higher with it? even a rough guess would be good at this point because cant get a new one till end of the month when i get paid,


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 12, 2011)

Your plant looks fine MR G, i would just carry on with what your doing. Would be difficult to give the ec value unless someone else use's canna and they know what your background ec value is (your tap water) im using plant magic nutes and ro water and 25ml of that would have a different ec reading too that of canna. Your girl looks good mate and not under fed carry on with what your doing, if she begins to lighen up up the nute strength, you'll be fine till the end of the month.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah they are ok mate....just got my last big bombs and cheese bombs from there,,,,,,,all looking good..


Cheers delboy, ill get my order in.


----------



## Mr G row (Aug 12, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Your plant looks fine MR G, i would just carry on with what your doing. Would be difficult to give the ec value unless someone else use's canna and they know what your background ec value is (your tap water) im using plant magic nutes and ro water and 25ml of that would have a different ec reading too that of canna. Your girl looks good mate and not under fed carry on with what your doing, if she begins to lighen up up the nute strength, you'll be fine till the end of the month.


yeah see what you mean, i'm not going to put it up much more than it is now without having a nutrient meter, the last thing i want to do is give them nutrient burn, i wont be leaving my new meter on the floor again, thats for sure lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 12, 2011)

Haha yeah ive broke a few meters over the years, use a bluelab combo atm and been through two ph probes since ive had it and there a nifty a piece. Being heavy handed and stoned aint good when using delicate meters.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 12, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> yeah see what you mean, i'm not going to put it up much more than it is now without having a nutrient meter, the last thing i want to do is give them nutrient burn, i wont be leaving my new meter on the floor again, thats for sure lol


your hi tech.......i just measure it by the ml


----------



## Mr G row (Aug 12, 2011)

i prefer to use one than not, just to be on the safe side, this is the 1st time i have been without one,


----------



## Lifeisaaaxtwo (Aug 13, 2011)

Got 3 Nirvana Blackberries....12/12 from seed 4 1/2 weeks in....Just started showing pistils.


----------



## smokajoe (Aug 14, 2011)

So guys how tall do these plants get on 12/12? Also 2-4 oz per plant sound good? And how many would you be able to slam into a 4x4x6 tent?

Just curious I might try it, haaha


----------



## kether noir (Aug 14, 2011)

93

i have an ace of spades, vortex, 3d, & exodus cheese showing pistils 12/12 from seed. looking forward to the results.


93 93/93


----------



## phatbuds (Aug 14, 2011)

I vegged for 32 days. I think Im going to flip to 12/12 now and see what happens.


----------



## steeZz (Aug 14, 2011)

smokajoe said:


> So guys how tall do these plants get on 12/12? Also 2-4 oz per plant sound good? And how many would you be able to slam into a 4x4x6 tent?
> 
> Just curious I might try it, haaha


Depends on the strain really man and how big of lighting, how big of a pot. Tons of factors come into play with this.
2-4 oz per plant on 12/12 from seed is kindof a fairy tale man, if you see del66666 say that it's because hes made specific strains for this process I think.
In my opinion, if I get an oz doing 12/12 from seed that's quality.


----------



## novice11 (Aug 14, 2011)

This may have been asked somewhere in the previous 61 pages, sorry, but what bulbs do you use? I mean if you are already at 12/12 then do you use the veg (blue) or the bloom (red) bulbs?


----------



## kether noir (Aug 14, 2011)

93

these are 12/ twelve from seed

exodus cheese


ace of spades


vortex



93 93/93


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Looking good and healthy KN love to see the cheese grow.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 15, 2011)

kether noir said:


> 93
> 
> these are 12/ twelve from seed
> 
> ...


looking like winners mate............


----------



## del66666 (Aug 15, 2011)

bubblebomb..............


----------



## del66666 (Aug 15, 2011)

big bomb 5 weeks from germ.............


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

they look spot on them mate...


----------



## steeZz (Aug 15, 2011)

12/12 from seed, got pretty big :O


----------



## ULMResearch (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok, this isn't a showoff post like everyone else.. this is a PANIC! post!

Today I came home and found that my timer got bumped.. lights were supposed to go off 6 hours previously. Now normally that wouldn't be a huge deal.. they aren't even 2 weeks old really.. but they are in party cups, rockwool and hydroton. Getting ready to go in 5 gal DWC buckets this week. The real problem is my temp in the seedling cabinet got up to 92.. no telling for how long, several hours at least I'm sure. The rockwool didn't seem crispy dry but it was close.. and very warm. I'm worried about root damage. I sprayed the medium with some pH'd 5.7 water (with about ~200ppm of food like normal) to cool them down.

Think they will make it?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 15, 2011)

Its a hardy weed my friend. Should be ok. Get yourself digital timers. Well worth the money


----------



## ULMResearch (Aug 15, 2011)

They are digital, but apparently the setting got knocked from Auto to ON when I moved some stuff around last night.


----------



## 8milekush (Aug 16, 2011)

del66666 said:


> bubblebomb..............


That is a beautiful plant Del


----------



## reverof (Aug 16, 2011)

Well I have 3 girls... planted like 8 or so... were all bag seed so no worries. 2 are quite large (28") and budding started on 2 of them a few days ago and doing so nicely. I don't know how long they been in there, will have to find my post in here saying when they got put in. But happy to fil some empty space in the veg room.


----------



## Millsie (Aug 19, 2011)

Sweet, about finished the box. Just gotta add one more fan and somehow kill the noise of this fucking ballast... 

For putting the soil in pots should I add cleaned rocks into the bottom of the pot so the bottom of the pot doesn't get continuously wet? or is it alright to just completely full with soil? 

Oh and is this how you plant the seeds? I'ma just place the seeds straight into the soil so I don't damage the seed's taproot, my hands are far too clumsy to handle such small things 

View attachment 1742722View attachment 1742722

Cheers


----------



## Lifeisaaaxtwo (Aug 19, 2011)

Update:Blackberry Nirvana


----------



## del66666 (Aug 19, 2011)

Lifeisaaaxtwo said:


> View attachment 1742975[ATT..how old now?ACH=CONFIG]1742976[/ATTACH]View attachment 1742977
> 
> 
> Update:Blackberry Nirvana


looking real good there mate, how old now?


----------



## Lifeisaaaxtwo (Aug 19, 2011)

Just about 5 1/2 weeks in


----------



## del66666 (Aug 19, 2011)

Lifeisaaaxtwo said:


> Just about 5 1/2 weeks in


well healthy for 5 1/2 weeks...looks like a winner......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2011)

HEY everyone!! I finished my 12/12 grow. Im so thrilled. Thank you everyone for helping me do this especially you del66666. YOu inspired me to do this grow. Here is a lemon skunk peace wish for all of my 12/12 gardening friends. ambernooski


----------



## stoned_again (Aug 20, 2011)

how do you reckon Big Bud #1 would turn out 12/12 from seed. 1 huge bud maybe?


----------



## filtereye (Aug 20, 2011)

i tried to grow 3 plants with this method. 2 died, ones stem was too thin to hold the plant up so it just snapped and died. The other just died randomly and the third i changed the light cycle for veg so its stem had time to thicken and support the leaves. 

im not a fan of this method, the plants are noticably weaker then veg cycled ones.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 20, 2011)

filtereye said:


> i tried to grow 3 plants with this method. 2 died, ones stem was too thin to hold the plant up so it just snapped and died. The other just died randomly and the third i changed the light cycle for veg so its stem had time to thicken and support the leaves.
> 
> im not a fan of this method, the plants are noticably weaker then veg cycled ones.


have you read any of this thread or looked at the pictures?.........so you are saying that 2-4 oz dry per plant is weak?.....you get out what you put in......sounds like you need much more experience.


----------



## Hoenhiem (Aug 20, 2011)

im def. getting into it. i have 1 that sprouted already and 3 still hasnt raised their head. i have more bagseeds than i can plant so its all for fun for me! cant wait till they look like something so i can share in your thread del... soon


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 21, 2011)

quick question if you put the seeds that have been germinated straite under 12/12 what are time to harvest or do u need veg 18/6 24/0 first for a few days or is it ok to keep um under 12/12


----------



## mugan (Aug 21, 2011)

what are the chances that a 12/12 seed will herm due to the early flowering time? , i mean i did 4 so atleast if two are male then i have 2 female, but should i really be worried about them going herm


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 21, 2011)

no mate wouldnt of though that would effect it,,most things that make hermie and light changes and messin with the plants under stress but otherwise shud ne ok..there sumtimes just hermie genetics in the seed but it is rare..


----------



## mugan (Aug 21, 2011)

kewl, am hoping they al are ladies tho  . and ive been researching breeding so i can try and get a pheno with the fastest flower time out of all my seeds so i might be doing 12/12 from seed more


----------



## kether noir (Aug 21, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> quick question if you put the seeds that have been germinated straite under 12/12 what are time to harvest or do u need veg 18/6 24/0 first for a few days or is it ok to keep um under 12/12


 93
i planted mine in 12 12 straight away and all my ladies are doing very well.


93 93/93


----------



## smokajoe (Aug 21, 2011)

*So RIU here is my first setup concept

anyways here we go-

4x4x6 tent
1000W LED
600 Watt HPS
All the other stuff (carbon filter, co2 AC, ducting etc)

anyways I have a table made for a continous flow system to water the plants and some little mesh pots to hold them in place over the tray


anyways with my lights you think I could get 2 oz per plant? *


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (Aug 21, 2011)

just chopped my 12//12's had 11 got 32 oz wet weight not the best but i'm happy


----------



## txpete77 (Aug 21, 2011)

What kind of space is everyone growing in? I've got 4 plants in a 2x4x5 tent, and space is getting tight at 38 days... I'm thinking no more than three should be go in this kind of space. If I go to a 4x4x6.5 tent, what should I be able to do? I' would like to kick off a perpetual grow, where I harvest every 2-4 weeks. It's one of the reasons I wanted to try 12/12 from seed.


----------



## jwr38 (Aug 22, 2011)

Okay I would have to say that doing a 12-12 grow seems like me. A lot less messing around. i have read about 60 pages so far and there is a ton of information for a new guy like me. All I have ever done is grow outside on the balcony. Now that I have moved house (too close to inlaws) and my kids starting to notice things I think it is time to start growing indoors. I am only growing for personal use and I use about 10-15 grams a month so a small quick grow like this seems to be my ticket (that is if I can convince the wife that it is money well spent). 

So I have a few questions about the gear I was thinking of. I would like to grow 2 plants at a time (hoping for around 60 grams dry ... as I seem to end up sharing a lot when I grow). I am not looking to upgrade into the future so am I on the right track or will I need more and bigger (or can i get away with less and still do well)?

I was thinking of getting a homebox S which is 80cm by 80cm and 160cm tall or do you think with this method I could use a smaller tent like a homebox xs which is 60 x 60 by 120cm? The smaller is easier for me to hide but if the larger is what I will need with HPS lights then I will go that direction.

I am thinking of a 400watt light. Will that be good for 2 plants in the small grow room? If I went with a homebox xs would a 250watt bloom light get the same results?

Of course with all this I will need a carbon filter, fans etc. I have made a list of things I am thinking of but I would love some advice before showing everyone my shopping list. 

i have my ak48 seed just waiting for a room to grow in.


----------



## HighLife4Me (Aug 22, 2011)

All 12/12 always 

View attachment 1747517


----------



## rathacker (Aug 22, 2011)

http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0020/0902/products/Critical_Mass_Automatic_large.jpeg?107873


----------



## EvolAlex (Aug 22, 2011)

HighLife4Me said:


> All 12/12 always
> 
> View attachment 1747517


those are 12/12 from seeds? how far along?


----------



## kether noir (Aug 22, 2011)

93

12/12 from seed we have ace of spades, vortex, cheese quake, 3d, black widow, super sour og, emerald jack, cheese, lemon drop, & burmese kush.


(the lemon drop is only 5 days from seed)


93 93/93


----------



## del66666 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hoenhiem said:


> im def. getting into it. i have 1 that sprouted already and 3 still hasnt raised their head. i have more bagseeds than i can plant so its all for fun for me! cant wait till they look like something so i can share in your thread del... soon


nice 1 mate......get those pics up soon as..


----------



## del66666 (Aug 22, 2011)

jwr38 said:


> Okay I would have to say that doing a 12-12 grow seems like me. A lot less messing around. i have read about 60 pages so far and there is a ton of information for a new guy like me. All I have ever done is grow outside on the balcony. Now that I have moved house (too close to inlaws) and my kids starting to notice things I think it is time to start growing indoors. I am only growing for personal use and I use about 10-15 grams a month so a small quick grow like this seems to be my ticket (that is if I can convince the wife that it is money well spent).
> 
> So I have a few questions about the gear I was thinking of. I would like to grow 2 plants at a time (hoping for around 60 grams dry ... as I seem to end up sharing a lot when I grow). I am not looking to upgrade into the future so am I on the right track or will I need more and bigger (or can i get away with less and still do well)?
> 
> ...


a 250 hps would be fine but the 400 would be better,wouldnt need to be growing all the time just to keep you going.....dual spec is best in my opinion......more than 120 height would be good but 120 isnt a problem you can lst a bit........


----------



## del66666 (Aug 22, 2011)

smokajoe said:


> *So RIU here is my first setup concept
> 
> anyways here we go-
> 
> ...


yes you could get 2 per plant easily.............


----------



## del66666 (Aug 22, 2011)

GHOSTDOG SA said:


> just chopped my 12//12's had 11 got 32 oz wet weight not the best but i'm happy


about 8 dry then mate.....not a bad haul id say.....id be happy too


----------



## del66666 (Aug 22, 2011)

txpete77 said:


> What kind of space is everyone growing in? I've got 4 plants in a 2x4x5 tent, and space is getting tight at 38 days... I'm thinking no more than three should be go in this kind of space. If I go to a 4x4x6.5 tent, what should I be able to do? I' would like to kick off a perpetual grow, where I harvest every 2-4 weeks. It's one of the reasons I wanted to try 12/12 from seed.


im in a 1.2m x 1m x 1.4m hi cab..........a 400 and 600 hps.....id have top say 7 or 8 is a good number for me....less is sometimes more


----------



## Mr G row (Aug 22, 2011)

i have a 1.2 x 1.2 x 2.0 tent with a 600whps i was thinking about putting 10 in there, you think that could be 2 much?


----------



## del66666 (Aug 22, 2011)

novice11 said:


> This may have been asked somewhere in the previous 61 pages, sorry, but what bulbs do you use? I mean if you are already at 12/12 then do you use the veg (blue) or the bloom (red) bulbs?


blue for veg then red or dual all the way through........veg nutes til see flowers .............


----------



## steeZz (Aug 22, 2011)

Del you should send me some of your prized seeds, I would return ship one of my kidneys? :]

I'm convinced 12/12 is the way to go, my redbull is blowing up so much more.


----------



## HighLife4Me (Aug 22, 2011)

EvolAlex said:


> those are 12/12 from seeds? how far along?


Planted on 6.19


2 plants, lst'd the crap out of them


----------



## del66666 (Aug 22, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HEY everyone!! I finished my 12/12 grow. Im so thrilled. Thank you everyone for helping me do this especially you del66666. YOu inspired me to do this grow. Here is a lemon skunk peace wish for all of my 12/12 gardening friends. ambernooski
> 
> View attachment 1743808


 lovely art ambernooski.....glad its turned out well for you............and hope its a new favourite way of growing for you ...


----------



## jwr38 (Aug 22, 2011)

del66666 said:


> a 250 hps would be fine but the 400 would be better,wouldnt need to be growing all the time just to keep you going.....dual spec is best in my opinion......more than 120 height would be good but 120 isnt a problem you can lst a bit........


In dual spec I guess you mean a 400watt light and a 250 watt light (or less?) Are both lights flowering type or is one vege?


----------



## Mr. Medical (Aug 22, 2011)

hello everyone, del nice looking trees......im going to start a 12-12 soon 249 pages is alot to look through  anyone have any tips for my frist time trying this..........
-2x4 tent 6ft tall
-400w sunburst 
-soil
-sensi grow/bloom, humbolt root excell
-trainwreck seeds
-1 gal smart pots

so this is my first time trying this im looking forward to this method ive been hearing alot of mixed thoughts. my idea was to try like 20 seedlings i dont know how many males ill get. im about to crop my first grow i used the same seed but i grew out 3 ladies a full 8 week veg. so i was hopeing for 12 -15 ladies. would that crowd things to much in the later bloom weeks? and then should the first 2 weeks be under the mh bulb or is the whole grow under a hps.


----------



## sk420 (Aug 22, 2011)

hey everyone! stumbled across this thread today....del your pics are outrageous! i dream about colas like that....what would you reccomend to start with thc bomb or bubblegum? have you tried the biocanna products? i'm very interested in growing organically.......thanks


----------



## curly604 (Aug 23, 2011)

hey new to this thread guys what up , i was just wonderin im gonna do a 20 - 40 plant 12/12 from seed run the next time i do and was just wondering if anybody has links to any grows similar to that cheers.


----------



## curly604 (Aug 23, 2011)

also do 12/12 from clone grows look and grow similar to 12/12 from seed grows?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 23, 2011)

curly604 said:


> also do 12/12 from clone grows look and grow similar to 12/12 from seed grows?


They should perform better in that you dont have to deal with the different phenos that seeds throw out so you will end up with a nice even canopy assuming all the cuts are from the same mother.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 23, 2011)

curly604 said:


> hey new to this thread guys what up , i was just wonderin im gonna do a 20 - 40 plant 12/12 from seed run the next time i do and was just wondering if anybody has links to any grows similar to that cheers.


Ive just started a 30 plant sog 12/12, ill be dumping pics on here as and when.


----------



## curly604 (Aug 23, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> They should perform better in that you dont have to deal with the different phenos that seeds throw out so you will end up with a nice even canopy assuming all the cuts are from the same mother.


sweet thanks for the info bro , i hope to see pics up of your sog soon cheers bro.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 23, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> i have a 1.2 x 1.2 x 2.0 tent with a 600whps i was thinking about putting 10 in there, you think that could be 2 much?


Its strain dependant Mr G. 10 skunks would fit under a 600w but 10 rocklocks for example wont as they have a tendancy to branch so you would have to lollipop them and im not sure if this is a good idea when doing 12/12 from seed.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 23, 2011)

curly604 said:


> sweet thanks for the info bro , i hope to see pics up of your sog soon cheers bro.


Im sticking up pics today of my mini 12/12 sog which has nearly finished. This was a trial run for the big run im doing now, 30 plants under 3 600w.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 23, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> i have a 1.2 x 1.2 x 2.0 tent with a 600whps i was thinking about putting 10 in there, you think that could be 2 much?


what size pots?


----------



## del66666 (Aug 23, 2011)

jwr38 said:


> In dual spec I guess you mean a 400watt light and a 250 watt light (or less?) Are both lights flowering type or is one vege?


400 watt hps.dual spec bulb which is an hps with 10 percent extra blue......good to use right the way through....a 400 will give you more than enough bud...


----------



## del66666 (Aug 23, 2011)

what up jimmy.........how does your garden growing.......bet its all a full time job.......im still finding spider mites.......got cheese bombs finishing much to small and early...strike those off the list........hate the air pots.plants arent doing as good in em....apart from that alls good lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 23, 2011)

Allright delboy, things going good atm apart from the fact my little one booted a cuppa tea into my laptop and mullered it. Ive also binned the vegging idea lol cant be arsed with it, sticking with seeds mainly as the results speak for themselves, these non believers dont know what there missing im a 12/12er for life. Will keep two mothers for a while and run some 12/12 from clone runs and see how they do, got a rocklock and lemon skunk for this. You still dealing with mites then mate, they are a right fucking pain man, im still in the clear i aint had nowt this year. Airpots suck then, atleast youve saved me some dosh mate lol thought they would atleast be on par with normal pots even for a 12/12 grow. Got some work on my hands in the next week, gotta move the tent to the spare room so i can get all my cabs up and running in the garage, got a big 12/12 grow just starting up my trial sog went great so now time for the big one.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 23, 2011)

Heres my 12/12 lot, flushing this week and choppin at the weekendish.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 23, 2011)

fat buds mate how long from seed to finish..


----------



## Mr G row (Aug 23, 2011)

del66666 said:


> what size pots?


they will be in 10l pots, only 5 an the mo i have top dawg now, my chem dog went hermie on me so there all in the bin now  i was goin to also put 5 cuttings on 12/12 if i can get hold of some


----------



## del66666 (Aug 23, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> View attachment 1748599View attachment 1748598View attachment 1748597View attachment 1748596View attachment 1748595View attachment 1748594View attachment 1748593View attachment 1748592
> 
> Heres my 12/12 lot, flushing this week and choppin at the weekendish.


all i can do is droooooooooool.........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 23, 2011)

del66666 said:


> all i can do is droooooooooool.........


me too. 12/12 is such a cool way of growing and its so beautiful . I think your girls should be displayed in the Louvre in Paris with other master pieces. I hope one day i can grow killer colas like that all white and covered with goobs and gobs of sticky trichomes reeking of grape bubblegum like i imaging bubblebombs smells like. Does it smell like grapes Delzer?
some snow white from my 12/12 harvest. She actually did quite well as far as visual yield, prob my largest, however she was very tall and branchy wide with very very fluffy buds as to be expected. She is a wondeful high.potent and long lasting.
Have a space cadet glow..later Doc Trichs


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 23, 2011)

del66666 said:


> all i can do is droooooooooool.........


haha yeah man the girls have done well, should be a respectable harvest off them anyhow.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 23, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> they will be in 10l pots, only 5 an the mo i have top dawg now, my chem dog went hermie on me so there all in the bin now  i was goin to also put 5 cuttings on 12/12 if i can get hold of some


Ive never had a plant rootbound in a 6.5ltr pot when growing 12/12. You could use 10 ltr but a smaller pot would save on medium with no adverse effects plus you can get more smaller pots in your tent.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 23, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> fat buds mate how long from seed to finish..


Not sure. These are slow to get going but finish fast, i rekon there about 12/13 weeks start to finish. Ive strated off a new lot and this time ive taken note of the start date.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 23, 2011)

nice 1 mate apreciate the answer..just gunna have a toke on mi new bonk what ya reckon..

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-936.html

18 carrot bong plus plant updates/seed arrival..


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice man, im going down the volcano route im far to clumsy for a glass bong. Nice beans also good genetics mate, wanna give TGA a go soon myself.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 23, 2011)

lol..there not for me mate...


----------



## txpete77 (Aug 23, 2011)

del66666 said:


> im in a 1.2m x 1m x 1.4m hi cab..........a 400 and 600 hps.....id have top say 7 or 8 is a good number for me....less is sometimes more


hmmm... might be the bagseed I'm running to try this out on. These plants are getting pretty decent in size for being on day 40. Based on your experience, should I be concerned about this? Link to the grow is in my sig.


----------



## ABNkush (Aug 23, 2011)

Wus up ppl ive been thinkin of doin a grow str8 under 12 12 from seed. But my? Is wat size pots i should use if i grow in a soil med...


----------



## seamore green (Aug 23, 2011)

I start in solo cups with rock wool then move to 1g till pistils, then 2g


----------



## del66666 (Aug 23, 2011)

ABNkush said:


> Wus up ppl ive been thinkin of doin a grow str8 under 12 12 from seed. But my? Is wat size pots i should use if i grow in a soil med...


what light you growing them under?


----------



## vapedup (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow! Awesome source of info! Really thinking of trying this 12/12 from seed, if ur getting colas that bug, I don't c y not! Great job!


----------



## jwr38 (Aug 23, 2011)

could I just go for a 400watt flowering bulb for the complete grow?


----------



## Mr G row (Aug 23, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Ive never had a plant rootbound in a 6.5ltr pot when growing 12/12. You could use 10 ltr but a smaller pot would save on medium with no adverse effects plus you can get more smaller pots in your tent.


you know i would not have thought about that i would of just carried on with the 10l forever i think lol your right though mate, no point in all that extra waste/cost, an i can fit more in, i will have a look at getting some smaller pots. cheers


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 24, 2011)

Heres some clones that are going in 12/12 in the next few days and some seedlings for my next seed run, still waiting on a few too germ yet the bastards. The other plants in my tent are probably the last plants i'll ever veg, one lemon skunk and two rocklock.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 24, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> you know i would not have thought about that i would of just carried on with the 10l forever i think lol your right though mate, no point in all that extra waste/cost, an i can fit more in, i will have a look at getting some smaller pots. cheers


Square pots 6.5 ltr are what i use, get em cheap on ebay


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 24, 2011)

jwr38 said:


> could I just go for a 400watt flowering bulb for the complete grow?


You could but i use cfl for the first few weeks.


----------



## jwr38 (Aug 24, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> You could but i use cfl for the first few weeks.


Thanks for that. I'll look into that as well. How many watts are you using on cfl's? (effective watts that is).


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 24, 2011)

jwr38 said:


> Thanks for that. I'll look into that as well. How many watts are you using on cfl's? (effective watts that is).


I use a 250w cfl to start off my girls atm, nothing stopping you using a smaller wattage if your only starting a few beans at a time. In my old cab i use 4ft tubes x 4, lower wattage but better coverage i can sit plenty of young seedlings under them.


----------



## jwr38 (Aug 24, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I use a 250w cfl to start off my girls atm, nothing stopping you using a smaller wattage if your only starting a few beans at a time. In my old cab i use 4ft tubes x 4, lower wattage but better coverage i can sit plenty of young seedlings under them.


cheers I am only going to grow 2-3 plants at a time. I might just do that.


----------



## reverof (Aug 24, 2011)

I got 3 12/12 blooming now, 2 of them are about 36" tall, 1 is only about 20 inches, but then again I left it in a 16oz party cup lol... All 3 are bag seed, so have no clue.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Aug 25, 2011)

My beans still aint cracked, started 30 and 8 aint doing nowt one of the downsides of starting from seed i suppose. Gonna germ 50 on the next run, i want a 40 plant grow so i this will allow for the failiures.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 25, 2011)

lemon skunk............................


----------



## tick tack toe (Aug 25, 2011)

subing back up. Needed to change my user name.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 25, 2011)

tick tack toe said:


> subing back up. Needed to change my user name.


a mystery person hmmmmm.........you been naughty ...........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> lemon skunk............................


i dig that avitar delzer, your lemon skunk looks real fine dude. howz the bubblebomb smokin up for you? i found that my super lemon haze was not a very good 12/12, she sure got very sugary but the yield was the poorest of all my girls. I hope your doing well and you are enjoying the summer. take care


----------



## curly604 (Aug 25, 2011)

hey does anyone have a link on a 12/12 from clone grow?


----------



## curly604 (Aug 25, 2011)

do the plants in these grows have big single cola's or do they spread out like a normal grow?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 25, 2011)

thats a really good question...my main colas got hugneormous. biggest colas i ever grew were my 12/12 .much bigger than my previous grow where i vegged for almost 2 months! the 12/12 colas i have are fat heavy and thick. i did my from seed. harvested my first girls in 69 days.


----------



## curly604 (Aug 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;DOP6lv9UVpw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOP6lv9UVpw[/video]mine are at day 74 or somethin maybe a bit more heres a vid of em much happier with the bud size on these compared to my other girls that i vegged for 4 or 5 weeks.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 25, 2011)

ha, what a tease with that delicious bud! looks great!


----------



## tick tack toe (Aug 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> a mystery person hmmmmm.........you been naughty ...........


not really. Problem with living on the other side of the earth and your mother knowing a screen name you have used. She types it in .... and asks question. There are just times you would rather not have people knowing what you do in your own home.


----------



## jaxl (Aug 26, 2011)

new to these forums and seen this thread, i've always wondered about 12/12 from seed and this thread has convinced me to try it. i'm starting a blue widow and critical + tonight that will be done 12/12 under leds planning to add a new seedling ever 2 weeks or so


----------



## curly604 (Aug 26, 2011)

woot woot led power haha power to ya bro what type of light ya runnin?


----------



## jaxl (Aug 26, 2011)

right now im running a 240 blackstar in a 2x2x6 room


----------



## stuckonsticky (Aug 26, 2011)

I had two that went strait to 12 12 from seed and they both hermied on me...i always thought since it takes about twenty days to show sex..twenty days Veg that is..that anything flowered before that isn't really.mature enough to maximize the plant....am i way off? Or did any hermie on you too?


----------



## curly604 (Aug 26, 2011)

i dont know if your asking me bt i had no hermies in my run ...... in fact i have never run into a hermie in my life , but i do usually use clones for my setups.


----------



## loved hps love led more (Aug 26, 2011)

hey anyone that likes led's should check out my sig .......


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Aug 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> no these are normal fem seeds grown in coco under a 600 lumatek using hesi nutes til ten days ago, now on canna, i only grow 12-12 from seed, never tried autos, is that what you grow?


isnt doing 12-12 from the seed auto flowering them


----------



## del66666 (Aug 26, 2011)

SweetestCheeba said:


> isnt doing 12-12 from the seed auto flowering them


an auto flower flowers without the need to cut the light to 12 hours...............these are normal seeds run 12-12 so that they flower as soon as mature enough.....


----------



## del66666 (Aug 26, 2011)

my cab and a thc bomb..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> my cab and a thc bomb..


 so gorgeous they make me wanna squeeze your nose. beep beep. have a wicked weekend you clown.


----------



## del66666 (Aug 26, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> so gorgeous they make me wanna squeeze your nose. beep beep. have a wicked weekend you clown.


hey ambernooski.......the weekend starts here.............just here.......................no ................here............well maybe over there.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 26, 2011)

hhaha, what are you schmokin this evening delzer? sounds like your pretty wasted.lol..i can relate. whats your favorite horror movie? did you see incidious yet. its soo creeeeeeeeepy .


----------



## del66666 (Aug 26, 2011)

smoking bubblebomb tonight.........nothing else for another 3-5 weeks..........films are hard for me, very hard to sit and watch a whole one...........and i always say they are rubbish after....so my kids say.........loved the first evil dead...........resident evil films.........alien and predator.....went and watched planet of the apes the other day....was ok ish.........like a good book......imagination is so much better


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 26, 2011)

what are you reading. i need to get a good book, do you have any recommendations. thanks delzer. i like dark humor and simply writing, straight to the point. My favorite writer is Charles bukowski. are you familiar with him?


----------



## del66666 (Aug 26, 2011)

been a while since i picked 1 up, to many diversions these days..........only simple horrors like stephen king...fraid ive not heard of charles but ive not heard of lots of peeps...........my latest hobby is a 6 string electric guitar.............did the keyboard , tried the bass ..............must put a motorbike on the list lol.......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 26, 2011)

a clown of many talents. lol. im impressed. beep beep


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Whats up Del? just want to say have a good weekend bro and by the way i am the biggest movie critic and i can tell you what is going to happen with every turn so they are quite boring at times but Dr amber is right try insidious and you want be dissapointed at all that movie is real creepy!!


----------



## loved hps love led more (Aug 26, 2011)

i got a question for the thread , if i go 12/12 from seed can i still use foliage spray to help induce females? seems like to much nute for a small little plant.


----------



## kether noir (Aug 26, 2011)

93

if taking a clone from a plant started at 12/12 from seed, what is the latest one can be taken? i have found little info on cloning from this state and re-vegging. which i will try.
whats the longest period you would take a clone, in this setting?


93 93/93


----------



## curly604 (Aug 26, 2011)

before flowering is when the hormones used in clonning are strongest in the plants , ive heard some people taking clones a week or two into flowering but just heard never seen it first hand.


----------



## loved hps love led more (Aug 26, 2011)

..........


----------



## KawiZZR (Aug 26, 2011)

curly604 said:


> before flowering is when the hormones used in clonning are strongest in the plants , ive heard some people taking clones a week or two into flowering but just heard never seen it first hand.


My most recent clones I took at the end of week three of flower and they still rooted in about 2.5 wks. Only half a week longer than the ones taken in veg and never looked too unhealthy.


----------



## curly604 (Aug 26, 2011)

hmmm sweet man thanks for the input i wonder how long ya could wait.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 27, 2011)

loved hps love led more said:


> i got a question for the thread , if i go 12/12 from seed can i still use foliage spray to help induce females? seems like to much nute for a small little plant.


Its genetics m8. If its going to be a male, no amount of spraying is going to change that. There you go Del, I answered someone on your thread without being an ass. lol


----------



## curly604 (Aug 27, 2011)

haha you answered bro but you were incorrect , there are a few products out there that induce female trates/ hormones .... look up senispray or sensaspray ....... or here is a link for the shit im gonna use http://www.dutchmaster.com.au/?language=english&page=product&product=GOLD_RANGE_REVERSE .... chiggitty check it bro.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 27, 2011)

Dutch Master Reverse, I have used for a long time. It doesn't turn males into females. It can cure hermi problems. Now Im going to be an ass. You cannot change the genetics of a fucking seed. If its male you CANNOT change it to female. Fuck me why u think they sell femzd seeds. If you could change a plants genetics with some fucking sprays why don't everyone just buy reg seeds for half the price. Now my friend if you can change males into females you should get a job in Thailand


----------



## curly604 (Aug 27, 2011)

aight man check this out ..... im not claiming to be trained in this seed shit haha i just got started on em bro im a clone kinda guy but for other purposes i personally like seeds feels like you did a bit more in the plants life. i thought it was strange to but apparently during certain stages trates / hormones or some shit can be changed ..... i dont know for sure i was looking for that sena or sensi spray stuff but couldnt find it. cheers bro


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 27, 2011)

I would advise using the Dutch if your going to be using femzd seeds. I had a slight problem with nanners on my Nevs haze about 4 weeks into flower and I treated with the reverse. Worked great. When I flip to 12/12, well 7/12 with my experiment I treat with the Dutch, just in case. Prevention is better than cure. Ive had this debate with people before, who say they have used wonder sprays that produces females, then u check their grows and they always use femzd seeds.lol


----------



## curly604 (Aug 27, 2011)

ahhhh ic bro well ya if there using femmed seeds then ya thats stupid haha , i bought it because i might get a bunch of seeds from a buddy that he says come up mostly male so i figured i would try this shit out see what happens at least cant do no harm right , do you use saturate too? ...... also 7/12 ...... the hell do ya do with the other 5 hours bro haha.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 27, 2011)

curly604 said:


> ahhhh ic bro well ya if there using femmed seeds then ya thats stupid haha , i bought it because i might get a bunch of seeds from a buddy that he says come up mostly male so i figured i would try this shit out see what happens at least cant do no harm right , do you use saturate too? ...... also 7/12 ...... the hell do ya do with the other 5 hours bro haha.


Time was invented by humans. Im trying to make more days if you know what I mean. In theory an 8 week strain should finish in 6ish weeks. Dont know if its going to work out though. Only time will tell. Check out the link in my sig

The dutch master reverse WONT turn a male into female, it does cure hermi problems which sometimes happen when using femzd seeds


----------



## Spuzzum (Aug 27, 2011)

loved hps love led more said:


> i got a question for the thread , if i go 12/12 from seed can i still use foliage spray to help induce females? seems like to much nute for a small little plant.


Are you talking Sensa-Spray? Good stuff.. I swear by it.. all female, and about 50% more yield. .. But you don't want to spray seedlings with it.

What you'd use in "this" situation, is "Sensa-Soak".. for germinating.


> *Sensa-Soak is a germinating fluid that promotes feminization in plants grown from seed. Unmasks, at the genetic level, female expression. Suppresses male traits. Increases number of female plants and the budding sites on each plant by soaking the seed.*
> http://goldcoasthydro.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/product357.html


Now, for all I know.. it "could" be the exact same stuff.. just a different name, and a higher price. I'd want to check the ingredient amounts first before trying the spray as a soak.. or at least test on a few "bunk" seeds first.. not your good stash. 


By the way.. the main ingredient is "ethylene".. natural in plants already. Some say to "pre-treat" seeds in a bag with banana peel.. full of ethylene. Google it.. need to check seeds daily so they don't rot.


Cheers..............


----------



## officernasty (Aug 27, 2011)

ok here is my monster super lemon haze, the smaller one is LSD, they both have been on 12/12 from seed but as you can see the super lemon haze sprouted a lot faster than the lsd, using general hydroponis flora nova series, used veg nutes until hairs showed now its on flowering nutes.....from the top of the container to the tip of the main cola is 35 inches.......im using a 150 watt hps along with 42 and 55 watt cfls for side lighting and such....i think i may have stretched the super lemon haze because i was keeping the hps light 18 inches away at first since thats what most books say but now i have it 8-10 inches away


----------



## jaxl (Aug 27, 2011)

So I checked on my blueberry today it had 3 days of 24/7 and 3 days of 12/12, so it's not a true 12/12 from seed. I have to say this is my 4th grow and I've never seen the growth that I've seen with the blueberry, and I think I need to add there seems to be little to no stretch on the 12/12 growth


----------



## del66666 (Aug 27, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Whats up Del? just want to say have a good weekend bro and by the way i am the biggest movie critic and i can tell you what is going to happen with every turn so they are quite boring at times but Dr amber is right try insidious and you want be dissapointed at all that movie is real creepy!!


the sky mate.............think my daughter did have it on at some point but i have a short attention span......................have a good weekend to buddy...........


----------



## tick tack toe (Aug 28, 2011)

del what Hesi nuts are you using in coco? I am thinking of doing a coco grow which I have never done before. From searching here it looks like you have three types for you grow.

Hesi pk
Hesi TNT complex
HESI Coco

Are they the ones you use? I'm new to using proper nuts. My first and only grow I just used nuts from a graden store without really caring too much. I did get 100grams dry off the plant but it was an outside grow.


----------



## kabuct (Aug 28, 2011)

do you use mh light till flowering or just hps all time?


----------



## del66666 (Aug 28, 2011)

tick tack toe said:


> del what Hesi nuts are you using in coco? I am thinking of doing a coco grow which I have never done before. From searching here it looks like you have three types for you grow.
> 
> Hesi pk
> Hesi TNT complex
> ...


been using hesi tnt, coco and hammerhead pk but im just going to use coco all the way through next time and ditch the tnt..............read thats what other growers are doing..... nutes are cheap for what you get back...


----------



## del66666 (Aug 28, 2011)

kabuct said:


> do you use mh light till flowering or just hps all time?


sometimes dual spec hps and sometimes started on a 250 watt cfl then under the hps...............used an mh once but seemed to run hotter than the hps....


----------



## del66666 (Aug 28, 2011)

jaxl said:


> So I checked on my blueberry today it had 3 days of 24/7 and 3 days of 12/12, so it's not a true 12/12 from seed. I have to say this is my 4th grow and I've never seen the growth that I've seen with the blueberry, and I think I need to add there seems to be little to no stretch on the 12/12 growth


i think 12-12 makes them try harder...............


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 28, 2011)

Wots going on with your freaky avatars Del??? I liked the ape. Bring back the ape. Im going to get people to vote. All in favour of he ape say "Aye"


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 28, 2011)

Aye.........


----------



## del66666 (Aug 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Wots going on with your freaky avatars Del??? I liked the ape. Bring back the ape. Im going to get people to vote. All in favour of he ape say "Aye"


im

scared of apes after watching the rise of the planet of the apes...........cant even eat nuts anymore.......freaks me right out


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 28, 2011)

hahahahahahaha. Cesar was ok, its that other fucker with the scar on its face. Would u smoke a volcano with an ape?? (only if he was supplyn the weed. lol)


----------



## del66666 (Aug 28, 2011)

Only if it was real good weed.............dunno what they wrre going to eat in that forest............yeah that funny looking one was far fooking gone.....like an ape on crack.


----------



## tick tack toe (Aug 28, 2011)

del66666 said:


> been using hesi tnt, coco and hammerhead pk but im just going to use coco all the way through next time and ditch the tnt..............read thats what other growers are doing..... nutes are cheap for what you get back...


Sweet, My grow shop doesn't have hammerhead so I will just stick with hesi coco and pk. .... going for my first indoor grow on 12/12. Since I have seen your great results I am think I will just copy them for a start and later ...experiment


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 28, 2011)

Telling you Del, u are one of a few people who can make me giggle on this weedy facebook. There is bound to be a few films to come. What the fuck do apes eat??? Bananas????


----------



## del66666 (Aug 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Telling you Del, u are one of a few people who can make me giggle on this weedy facebook. There is bound to be a few films to come. What the fuck do apes eat??? Bananas????


im old enough to have seen the originals mate....dont they seem shite now..........all the films they do now have been done before......oh god im am i that old.......they were redwood trees,,,,no nanas on em............and there were a lot of em to feed...and what about those ones the released from the zoo.....they hadnt had any stuff to make them clever............and how come that geezer who died coughing blood up didnt get the doc or tell someone.....dont add up mate im telling you.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 28, 2011)

Prob just eat each other. Mmmmm.....monkey burgers. Im getting old to m8. Need to sit down to put a pair of socks on.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey Del I was talking to my m8 about spider mites. He swears by this stuff - http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/280721540432?ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&rvr_id=260326282732&clk_rvr_id=260326282732&crlp=1_262531_281231&UA=%3F*I8&GUID=3ef9a9b41310a0aa1232add2fe157012&mt_id=635&query=%7Bquery%7D&fitem=280721540432&linkin_id=8051094&kw=%7Bquery%7D&sortbid=9&ff4=262531_281231


He says it will get rid of them within a month and will never come back. Electricaly charged water. Mental


----------



## greennewfie (Aug 29, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Hey Del I was talking to my m8 about spider mites. He swears by this stuff - http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/280721540432?ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&rvr_id=260326282732&clk_rvr_id=260326282732&crlp=1_262531_281231&UA=%3F*I8&GUID=3ef9a9b41310a0aa1232add2fe157012&mt_id=635&query=%7Bquery%7D&fitem=280721540432&linkin_id=8051094&kw=%7Bquery%7D&sortbid=9&ff4=262531_281231
> 
> 
> He says it will get rid of them within a month and will never come back. Electricaly charged water. Mental


i have also read that high doses of co2 will also kill spider mites! you can read it here in 4.6 agricultural and biological uses:---->http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_dioxide


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 29, 2011)

if u have a sealed room just crack a tank open for 2 hours then air it out. nothing can survive in 2000+ppm co2 environment that long lol they suffocate. any longer than 2 hours though ur plants wont be happy. great way to kill off the little bastards late in flower without spraying poison on ur buds


----------



## del66666 (Aug 29, 2011)

ive been using neem , havent seen any since friday............sprayed them saturday morning and 5 days before......think ive got the measure.............have to expect it cause so many trees around me.......plants are looking better and 3-4 weeks will be done


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 29, 2011)

U live with the clever apes in the redwood forest. lol


----------



## del66666 (Aug 29, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> U live with the clever apes in the redwood forest. lol


ha not exactly redwood forest ,but the path i have to use is tree lined...only takes 1 mite.................i like the neem........just need to make sure i use it as a preventative every so often..............that water is a bit on the dear side


----------



## jaxl (Aug 29, 2011)

just thought i would throw these up its the blue widow a week old yesterday. i have also noticed that the leds seem to turn the perlite brown for some reason. also planted the critical + today kinda interested in what it does 12/12 i have always got bigger buds off it than the blueberry and blue widow


----------



## del66666 (Aug 29, 2011)

jaxl said:


> View attachment 1760221View attachment 1760222
> 
> 
> just thought i would throw these up its the blue widow a week old yesterday


fuck me thats good for a week.........


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree, some growth for a week. Im growing Blue Widow and its 3 weeks into flower and its just a bit bigger than that. lol Its Blue Widow from Diafem. Not impressed. Lots of strange people on this site..........it scares me.lol


----------



## cranker (Aug 29, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I agree, some growth for a week. Im growing Blue Widow and its 3 weeks into flower and its just a bit bigger than that. lol Its Blue Widow from Diafem. Not impressed. Lots of strange people on this site..........it scares me.lol


That plant is bad for 12/12, the one I'm growing took off at about week 8 of 18/6, tripling in size. The thing is a giant now and is flowering (week 6ish) and it already can't hold itself up and it's got at least 3 weeks left maybe 4.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 29, 2011)

Must have been a shitty seed. It was a freebie


----------



## steeZz (Aug 29, 2011)

Del that lemon skunk is gonna be a monster.
Lookin fresh as shit too man, hell yea.


----------



## jaxl (Aug 29, 2011)

Yea that's a Dinafem blue widow I've never had any problems with them so far


----------



## del66666 (Aug 29, 2011)

jaxl said:


> Yea that's a Dinafem blue widow I've never had any problems with them so far


a week old under what light ?...............


----------



## jaxl (Aug 29, 2011)

Thats the one that had 2-3 days of 24/7 and 4 days of 12/12 under 240 watt blackstar led

Edit: figured I would tell a little more of what I do with my soil I use fox farm ocean Forrest with no extra perlite, I have it in a sealed 55 gal. Barrel With great white shark mixed in every week I add water and molasses to keep the Mychorhizal fungi alive, now that I think about it that might be why my perlite is brown the plants seem to like it, on most of my other grows I haven't had to add anything in veg stage but water and molasses


----------



## ronshamen (Aug 29, 2011)

sorry if this question has been answerd before, and i'm sure it has bin(...) but its hard to fined in a 260 pages thread so i hope you will answer anywase... can you put clones in to 12/12 right away? i dont meen cloning in 12/12, im talking about ready clones that rooted?


----------



## curly604 (Aug 29, 2011)

you can do this no prob but my question was will the plants characteristics ie. 1 huge cola stay the same? or would they grow bushy?


----------



## jb5355 (Aug 29, 2011)

hmm, I want to try 12/12 from seed. do you do 12/12 from the time she sprouts, or wait a few days after they sprout?


----------



## NiKEUS (Aug 29, 2011)

Can we not get a list of recommended strains for 12/12 from seed? 260 pages is a lot and over time i have read all of it and forgot a lot...(price of mj i guess lol) I have seen that green house cheese is good by del and his own strain (which btw I would buy if seeds were available)

I have separate areas for growth and 12/12 from seed fills a void for me and gives me a variety of new strains to play with while normal grows are going on.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

I think i have just been convinced to use led's for vegging


----------



## del66666 (Aug 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I think i have just been convinced to use led's for vegging


how come.......?


----------



## del66666 (Aug 30, 2011)

jb5355 said:


> hmm, I want to try 12/12 from seed. do you do 12/12 from the time she sprouts, or wait a few days after they sprout?


12-12 from the off.......


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> how come.......?


That guys growth after 1 week! Ive also been talking to someone who makes them. The light spread and penetration wins hands down against HPS. Ive been toiling with the idea for ages and they guy is going to give me a good discount if I do a journal and even says if Im not satified he will give me a full refund


----------



## del66666 (Aug 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> That guys growth after 1 week! Ive also been talking to someone who makes them. The light spread and penetration wins hands down against HPS. Ive been toiling with the idea for ages and they guy is going to give me a good discount if I do a journal and even says if Im not satified he will give me a full refund


if that was a week old id be impressed but i take it with a pinch of salt...........ive seen some good grows with led but nothing good enough to sway me...........


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

Ive been having major temp issues, using 4x 600w and its costing a fair wack on leccy. Im going to get the LED's and chuck in the 600's for the last 2 weeks of flower.


----------



## curly604 (Aug 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;PQ7sZN8mfXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQ7sZN8mfXU[/video] day 79 12/12 from seed


----------



## del66666 (Aug 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Ive been having major temp issues, using 4x 600w and its costing a fair wack on leccy. Im going to get the LED's and chuck in the 600's for the last 2 weeks of flower.


well if i see you do well i shall think about changing too..................yeah leccy aint getting any cheaper.....


----------



## del66666 (Aug 30, 2011)

curly604 said:


> [video=youtube;PQ7sZN8mfXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQ7sZN8mfXU[/video] day 79 12/12 from seed


what size led you using curly........


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 30, 2011)

whats the qworst that can happen try it for a few weeks and see if it worth carrying on if not take it back get refund and lob the 600 back in u never know it could be worth it though..ill be watchin if you do a journal..thinking of getting red t5s and see if they can be used in flowering and blue for veg..what u reckon


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

My motto is try everything twice........in case you didn't like it the first time. lol


----------



## loved hps love led more (Aug 30, 2011)

led friendly forum all are welcome thecannaiscafe.info


----------



## curly604 (Aug 30, 2011)

@del6666

im using a 290w spectra 2011 model


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 30, 2011)

no spamming i get enough grief for it lol


loved hps love led more said:


> led friendly forum all are welcome thecannaiscafe.info


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

Im getting 4 of these - http://grownorthern.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=15


Hes also trying to talk me in to getting a plasma light. Bit pricey though. Might get one next run


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

12/12 from seed, Chillberry Kush. Cheeseberry crossed with Killing Kush











Peace, DST


----------



## del66666 (Aug 30, 2011)

do plants grow slower under leds?


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

She looks nearly ready, if not done. Nice D, nice


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 30, 2011)

very nice dst as usual..


----------



## del66666 (Aug 30, 2011)

DST said:


> 12/12 from seed, Chillberry Kush. Cheeseberry crossed with Killing Kush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice mate....not to long now.............


----------



## curly604 (Aug 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> do plants grow slower under leds?


nope can be quite the opposite


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

Ive heard they are real good for vegging and stops stretching as you can get the light closer = more penetration. I like that word "penetration". Word of the day


----------



## curly604 (Aug 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Im getting 4 of these - http://grownorthern.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=15
> 
> 
> Hes also trying to talk me in to getting a plasma light. Bit pricey though. Might get one next run


yo check out the spectras man you wont be dissapointed that you at least looked , they run 3w chips 290w of true power they use red blue, amber , green , if , and uv diodes , |IMO companies fucked up when they said they closed in on certain spectrums that grow more ( red and blue) you need more than that or you will loose yield  growledhydro.com his site is outdated but he will be gettin a new one soon .... apparently


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 30, 2011)

the 900 watter looks a beast..


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

cheers lads, she's getting water at the moment but seems to have gone into a, "can't be arsed to finish stage". It's a strain gifted to me from an old RIU'er called Integra21 (I recommend you find his threads and drool over his scrog's). He done the cross so I am not sure what the expected flower time is. Very happy with it and seems like a great one for 12/12, quite robust and vigourous for a kush strain, without a massive stretch as well. Would be great for SOG too.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

curly604 said:


> yo check out the spectras man you wont be dissapointed that you at least looked , they run 3w chips 290w of true power they use red blue, amber , green , if , and uv diodes , |IMO companies fucked up when they said they closed in on certain spectrums that grow more ( red and blue) you need more than that or you will loose yield  growledhydro.com his site is outdated but he will be gettin a new one soon .... apparently


To be honest curly I do sales for a living and I would say Im rather sucessful. So when I contacted the guy, my words were "you can't bullshit a bullshitter". He explained it real easy. He was honest and said u don't get the big colas u get with HPS but you do get more side branches with better colas. He said you get better light spread. All sounds good in theory but will need to put into practise


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 30, 2011)

u want to know about l.e.d growing byt he dutch heres the proof hit this link..ull know everything

http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread740268/pg1


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice link Kev. I was also told they drink less because there is less heat from the LED's. Just need to secure the property before I start


----------



## jaxl (Aug 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> do plants grow slower under leds?


i have found they grow quicker than my old 400 mh/hps in veg but they tend to slow down in flower compared to mh/hps.


----------



## robsteele09 (Aug 30, 2011)

Wats up bro,

When did you first see signs of flowering on your exodus??



kether noir said:


> 93
> 
> these are 12/ twelve from seed
> 
> ...


----------



## del66666 (Aug 30, 2011)

i think im going to give this little light a try in place of my little 250 hps and see whats what..............http://www.growlightuk.com/tabid/58/productID/25/Default.aspx


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 30, 2011)

are these the guys billy was speaking to..?



del66666 said:


> i think im going to give this little light a try in place of my little 250 hps and see whats what..............http://www.growlightuk.com/tabid/58/productID/25/Default.aspx


----------



## del66666 (Aug 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> are these the guys billy was speaking to..?


dont know mate he hasnt said who hes been talking to....suppose i should have asked...........


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

Whatch del that guy is a raghead. I just dont trust them m8


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

Speak to the guy im going to use. They build them for u and are not imported from china


----------



## del66666 (Aug 30, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Whatch del that guy is a raghead. I just dont trust them m8


okey dokey mate wont bother..........was only a passing thought.....not exactly using loads of leccy at the moment with being constant 12-12.......now 3d tv


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 30, 2011)

whats there prices like billy for a light same as that one del posted up , im very interested in sumit like that to replace my 250w HPS and cooltube ... especially if it really does compare to a 400w


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 30, 2011)

I dont know what its like down ur way del but pakis up here hate us and love screwing u over. Just dont want u done m8. Robbie they are a bit pricey but the 900w units Im going for, coz Im getting 6 is 500 a piece. They cover 2.4m sqrd. No heat sig. Better penetration and uses about 600w of power. Ill be getting them in about 4-6 weeks. So if anyone wants. I could put it on my order and c if we could get cheaper


----------



## curly604 (Aug 30, 2011)

yo del666 dont wanna throw ya off but i tend to tell people to stay away from ufo style led's i have heard soooooo much flack on them man , never heard of this company but they dont seem to give very good info on their product including what kind of diodes there using or even exact power/ light output nor the spectrums of light they use..... most companies provide this , if your gonna buy an led i suggest you go check out my" led growing is the way of the future" thread or the "led users unite" thread tons of good stuff on their. 

my top 3 led companies ..... just my opinion 

1. growledhydro- own one and love it 

2.blackstar led - have seen many grows done with tem with pretty good results affordable too 

3.advanced led - havent heard to much but seen some testimonials


----------



## stoned_again (Aug 30, 2011)

NiKEUS said:


> Can we not get a list of recommended strains for 12/12 from seed? 260 pages is a lot and over time i have read all of it and forgot a lot...(price of mj i guess lol) I have seen that green house cheese is good by del and his own strain (which btw I would buy if seeds were available)
> 
> I have separate areas for growth and 12/12 from seed fills a void for me and gives me a variety of new strains to play with while normal grows are going on.


i would also like to now of some descent strains to do.

any reccomendations??


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Aug 30, 2011)

Quick question. wats the soonest u can start sexing your seedlings


----------



## seamore green (Aug 30, 2011)

Most mine show within twenty days of sprout


----------



## aesan (Aug 30, 2011)

started my first 12/12 from seed grow ever 12 days ago! all thc bomb... thank you for this amazing idea! I have read all 265 pages of this but there is still one thing I'm having trouble with... can I take clones from these plants? and if so when?? and where =)


----------



## stoned_again (Aug 30, 2011)

id say that people do 12/12 from seed just to get quick bud and use alot of seeds in this case and not using clones sounds write is it?


----------



## seamore green (Aug 31, 2011)

yup if u clone you'll need 18/6 to veg her. oh man my vanilla kush is looking so tasty prob about another week left on them. super lemon haze is extremely tall unfortunately. Im keeping them in solo for a couple days longer so they stay smaller. Seemed to work now they are budding answer only 2ft


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 31, 2011)

throw some jpg



seamore green said:


> yup if u clone you'll need 18/6 to veg her. oh man my vanilla kush is looking so tasty prob about another week left on them. super lemon haze is extremely tall unfortunately. Im keeping them in solo for a couple days longer so they stay smaller. Seemed to work now they are budding answer only 2ft


----------



## seamore green (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok ok I spouse I haven't in a long time. Give me some slack I burned them in the beginning but the new growth is green. Give me a little bit. Its dark cycle in one tent right now so I'll only throw up pics of the smaller girls


----------



## del66666 (Sep 1, 2011)

anyone have any probs with their lumatek 600 ballast blowing bulbs........


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 1, 2011)

del66666 said:


> anyone have any probs with their lumatek 600 ballast blowing bulbs........


had problems with the light flickering but when i hit the super lumen switch it stops and thats using growlux dual spectrum lamps this time i will be using green power lamps so i'll let you know if their any better soon


----------



## Lifeisaaaxtwo (Sep 1, 2011)

Heres an update on these Nirvana Blackberry's 12/12 from seed there growin' fast!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Lifeisaaaxtwo said:


> View attachment 1765300View attachment 1765299View attachment 1765298View attachment 1765297
> 
> Heres an update on these Nirvana Blackberry's 12/12 from seed there growin' fast!


Nice looking girls how many days of 12/12 are they?


----------



## Lifeisaaaxtwo (Sep 1, 2011)

59 days from seed.


----------



## mattman (Sep 2, 2011)

Lifeisaaaxtwo said:


> 59 days from seed.


Exactly why I'd do indica to get the possible 50 day finisher


----------



## Lifeisaaaxtwo (Sep 2, 2011)

i know its a sativa dom....I have big bomb for my next 12/12...


----------



## del66666 (Sep 2, 2011)

curly604 said:


> yo del666 dont wanna throw ya off but i tend to tell people to stay away from ufo style led's i have heard soooooo much flack on them man , never heard of this company but they dont seem to give very good info on their product including what kind of diodes there using or even exact power/ light output nor the spectrums of light they use..... most companies provide this , if your gonna buy an led i suggest you go check out my" led growing is the way of the future" thread or the "led users unite" thread tons of good stuff on their.
> 
> my top 3 led companies ..... just my opinion
> 
> ...


cheers mate appreciate the advice.......


----------



## del66666 (Sep 2, 2011)

stoned_again said:


> i would also like to now of some descent strains to do.
> 
> any reccomendations??


grapefruit.....big bomb.......ak..........lemon skunk.........all very good 12-12 from seed.....


----------



## del66666 (Sep 2, 2011)

aesan said:


> started my first 12/12 from seed grow ever 12 days ago! all thc bomb... thank you for this amazing idea! I have read all 265 pages of this but there is still one thing I'm having trouble with... can I take clones from these plants? and if so when?? and where =)


hope it all goes good for you buddy....throw some pics up as you go............


----------



## del66666 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lifeisaaaxtwo said:


> View attachment 1765300View attachment 1765299View attachment 1765298View attachment 1765297
> 
> Heres an update on these Nirvana Blackberry's 12/12 from seed there growin' fast!


looking good so far mate, you been pruning....?


----------



## Lifeisaaaxtwo (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah..only once.


----------



## tick tack toe (Sep 2, 2011)

Being still a new guy at all of this and only using tap water before with my grows I am stepping into an area I don't have a clear understanding. I am getting some HESI nuts for my plants on the 12/12 grow and I am unsure of the PH down I should get with it. I see that there are PH down for flowering and growing. Do I need to get both HESI ph down or can I go with another brand like general Hydroponics ph down?


----------



## Amber Trichs (Sep 2, 2011)

Nirvana Rasp Cough 12/12 from seed


----------



## del66666 (Sep 2, 2011)

tick tack toe said:


> Being still a new guy at all of this and only using tap water before with my grows I am stepping into an area I don't have a clear understanding. I am getting some HESI nuts for my plants on the 12/12 grow and I am unsure of the PH down I should get with it. I see that there are PH down for flowering and growing. Do I need to get both HESI ph down or can I go with another brand like general Hydroponics ph down?


i use growth technology ph down during flower and veg.................


----------



## robsteele09 (Sep 2, 2011)

I STARTED MY 12-12 GROW FINALLY JUST HAVE SOME QUESTIONS, dont know how good you guys can see this pic but im on about 30 days from seed im using a 400 watt hps. My plants are about average 10 inches tall, anyways i just started using this nute from fox farm called some shit like liquid bloom, but also got some shit called tiger bloom. They said the liquid bloom is good for all stages of the plant, but the tiger bloom is for flowering how much longer do you think it will take my plants to flower wat r the signs i look for when in flower first time grower help would be great. Also I have two plants in one pot but, its the one in the first row in the middle, could this fucc anything up by having two plants in one pot??


----------



## robsteele09 (Sep 2, 2011)

O and got to give reps to Del66666 for starting this thread thanks man


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 2, 2011)

del66666 said:


> anyone have any probs with their lumatek 600 ballast blowing bulbs........


 hey delski, hope your doing well today. Yes I did have my mh bulb blow on me once . I had it for about a week and it cracked. That was when my set up was spanking new and i had it hooked up to the ballast for about that time as well i think. Since that time i have had NO problems at all. My Lumatek also has a Super Lumen feature. does yours.
HEy ALL YOU VOCANO USERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I came up with an idea with what we can do with our used herb after its burnt out from the Volcano. I think it might work and im really really super excited about it. We can take what we normally throw into the trash and put it in the freezer until we get 2 oz of it , then we can make a nice batch of canna butter! 2 oz to a lb.
has anyone done this before? 
sorry im rabbling del you h ave got to grow Auto Blue this shit is crazy strong! BLINDING


----------



## del66666 (Sep 2, 2011)

robsteele09 said:


> View attachment 1766208
> 
> I STARTED MY 12-12 GROW FINALLY JUST HAVE SOME QUESTIONS, dont know how good you guys can see this pic but im on about 30 days from seed im using a 400 watt hps. My plants are about average 10 inches tall, anyways i just started using this nute from fox farm called some shit like liquid bloom, but also got some shit called tiger bloom. They said the liquid bloom is good for all stages of the plant, but the tiger bloom is for flowering how much longer do you think it will take my plants to flower wat r the signs i look for when in flower first time grower help would be great. Also I have two plants in one pot but, its the one in the first row in the middle, could this fucc anything up by having two plants in one pot??


they could start flowering any time now mate..........you will see what look like loads of thin white hairs at each node .......


----------



## robsteele09 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey Del66666 do u have experience with ak-48 and blue mystic??


----------



## del66666 (Sep 2, 2011)

robsteele09 said:


> Hey Del66666 do u have experience with ak-48 and blue mystic??


yes mate grown them both............both a good smoke........both give good returns.......blue mystic was some lovely looking bud too.....


----------



## GrapePhilly&Chronic (Sep 2, 2011)

ill throw up some pics of my 12/12 from seed cfl setup later today. it was bagseed under 6500k bulbs when it started to flower. lol i guess autos r more popular then i thought


----------



## achillesnuts (Sep 2, 2011)

here's my little buddy. i'm going to call "her" Ruth. 

currently directly under (about 2 inches away from) - 1 x 6500k 26w and 1 x 2700k 23w CFLs
indirectly (few inches up and away from sides) - 2 x 6500 26w CFLs

19 days old (pic is a few days old)
going on 7th node
bout 4.5" - 5" tall
bagseed


----------



## robsteele09 (Sep 2, 2011)

I was reading a article about cloning from high times the other day and there was a statement made that you should get your clones before they start to flower is this true, and if so i guess i need to take some clones ASAP....


----------



## achillesnuts (Sep 2, 2011)

robsteele09 said:


> I was reading a article about cloning from high times the other day and there was a statement made that you should get your clones before they start to flower is this true, and if so i guess i need to take some clones ASAP....


noob over here; take anything i say objectively.

if you don't know for sure if it is a female you should wait for preflower pistils. however, if you already know what the sex is you can take a clone from vegetative state.
from everything i've read/heard i would say it's better/easier/safer to take a clone in veg. i do believe that i have seen a couple of people take clones from a young flowering stage; though i'm not sure how they turned out.

just my 2 cents. take it easy.


----------



## robsteele09 (Sep 2, 2011)

R u doing a 12-12 grow achillesnuts?? 



achillesnuts said:


> noob over here; take anything i say objectively.
> 
> if you don't know for sure if it is a female you should wait for preflower pistils. however, if you already know what the sex is you can take a clone from vegetative state.
> from everything i've read/heard i would say it's better/easier/safer to take a clone in veg. i do believe that i have seen a couple of people take clones from a young flowering stage; though i'm not sure how they turned out.
> ...


----------



## achillesnuts (Sep 2, 2011)

i've got a young one right now (posted a couple posts up) under 12/12.
the other two in the picture were under 18/6 for about a month.

i plan on taking a clone or two from this 12/12 plant after "she" (hopefully) gets bigger.


----------



## munch box (Sep 2, 2011)

I recently placed a order for just a handful of seeds and on checkout the total was 60$ after shipping and non stealth delivery, but when I looked online at my bank transaction, Attitude seedbank had taken out almost 10$ more than the agreed ammount. Thats not including the seperate currency fee my bank charged on the side . 1.50$ My reciept says 42 euros, and when I do the currency conversion online, it only comes out to 60$, not $69. Do I have that correct? Has anybody had this problem with Attitude overcharging credit cards before?​


----------



## achillesnuts (Sep 2, 2011)

just took these two pictures.
full-size Bic lighter.

(if you can't tell it's a ghetto grow set-up. for now)


----------



## l8arrival (Sep 2, 2011)

Okay, well im about to start my 1st grow using a 600w hps light. Is it okay to use this light in the early stages of growing. (by this i mean, using the light from as soon as i put the germinated seed in its growing medium?)

Thanks


----------



## del66666 (Sep 2, 2011)

GrapePhilly&Chronic said:


> ill throw up some pics of my 12/12 from seed cfl setup later today. it was bagseed under 6500k bulbs when it started to flower. lol i guess autos r more popular then i thought


i bought some autos by accident....fast bud its called......bought 3 seeds and killed 1 week 1 , will post some pics when theres someting worth seeing...supposed to take 7 and 1/2 weeks.........yeah get some pics up.we love the pics.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 2, 2011)

Amber Trichs said:


> View attachment 1765987
> 
> Nirvana Rasp Cough 12/12 from seed


looking chunky............ oh no lemons .......


----------



## del66666 (Sep 2, 2011)

achillesnuts said:


> here's my little buddy. i'm going to call "her" Ruth.
> 
> currently directly under (about 2 inches away from) - 1 x 6500k 26w and 1 x 2700k 23w CFLs
> indirectly (few inches up and away from sides) - 2 x 6500 26w CFLs
> ...


nice 1 mate and some nice bud behind it i think i see........


----------



## del66666 (Sep 2, 2011)

l8arrival said:


> Okay, well im about to start my 1st grow using a 600w hps light. Is it okay to use this light in the early stages of growing. (by this i mean, using the light from as soon as i put the germinated seed in its growing medium?)
> 
> Thanks


you can but you have to make sure you keep a good distance...watch the medium doesnt dry to much while the roots are forming or it will be dead.........better to use a much smaller hps or an enviro or some sort of cfl....


----------



## achillesnuts (Sep 2, 2011)

oi, thanks, del.

kinda small bud back there. my first two plants


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 2, 2011)

robsteele09 said:


> I was reading a article about cloning from high times the other day and there was a statement made that you should get your clones before they start to flower is this true, and if so i guess i need to take some clones ASAP....


you can clone any time up to 2 weeks into flower (you can clone anytime tbh but any time after 2 weeks into flower and it takes ages for the cutting to root and for the plant to revert back into veg)


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 2, 2011)

i got a psycosis cutting 12/12 from the get go and a exodus cheese seed on the 12/12 train .. running them along side my 4 week vegged psyco , ill get some pics up soon , there 5 days into 12/12 at minute


----------



## CACKSBUD (Sep 2, 2011)

Alright well i just skipped to the last thread so i was wondering what a 12/12 grow is and what is a auto grow


----------



## curly604 (Sep 2, 2011)

auto flower is genetically designed to flower at a certain time , light schedule will not effect this plants flowering/veg time. a 12/12 from seed grow is when you simply plant your seed and just give it 12 hours of light and 12 hours of darkness thats all there is to it


----------



## CACKSBUD (Sep 2, 2011)

oh well that was pretty easy to understand, my first plant was an auto then because it was only like 3 inches when it went into budding by itself. so im guessing then if u grow a plant 12/12 then ur plants gonna be done in like what 10 weeks or so?? and thx for the info. ima try that 12/12 out after my plants done budding


----------



## curly604 (Sep 2, 2011)

ya 8-12 weeks depending on the strain of coarse. im at day 83 and they are ready to come down now but i want to make sure every hair has gone amber color as long as the trics dont start to go dark , thats what works best for me


----------



## curly604 (Sep 2, 2011)

hard pressed to find a good strain that is done in 8 ..... maybe someone has some more info into this.


----------



## CACKSBUD (Sep 2, 2011)

so how much do u usualy get off a plant like that


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 2, 2011)

del66666 said:


> looking chunky............ oh no lemons .......


holy shit, this is too fuckin funny. i forgot that i grew this one.lmao..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 2, 2011)

Amber Trichs said:


> View attachment 1765987
> 
> Nirvana Rasp Cough 12/12 from seed





del66666 said:


> looking chunky............ oh no lemons .......


yeah this one...this one is tasty.


----------



## curly604 (Sep 2, 2011)

always different man i got one coming that probably is going to give me 10-15 grams dried but i could fit alot of these in my 4x4 tent , at least 50 of the little bastards and if they can each get that ..... that's a pound and a bit of some really nice shit at a minimum  im using a 290w led i plan on getting 1 more and i will have no problem achieving those numbers.


----------



## curly604 (Sep 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;PQ7sZN8mfXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQ7sZN8mfXU[/video]

the big one with the big cola grew most of its life .... up untill day 74 or something under a 120w led i then got my 290w in the mail and continued growing but most if not all of its growth was under a 120w 2 spectrum chineese led lol just goes to show that not everything from china sucks haha. im much more happy with my 290w spectra though this thing is crazy


----------



## curly604 (Sep 2, 2011)

CACKSBUD said:


> so how much do u usualy get off a plant like that


always different man i got one coming that probably is going to give me 10-15 grams dried but i could fit alot of these in my 4x4 tent , at least 50 of the little bastards and if they can each get that ..... that's a pound and a bit of some really nice shit at a minimum im using a 290w led i plan on getting 1 more and i will have no problem achieving those numbers.


----------



## l8arrival (Sep 2, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you can but you have to make sure you keep a good distance...watch the medium doesnt dry to much while the roots are forming or it will be dead.........better to use a much smaller hps or an enviro or some sort of cfl....


Ok thanks, how long do you think i should use the enviro light for before i begin to use the 600hps?

And also what watt and colour do you thinks best? thanks


----------



## del66666 (Sep 3, 2011)

l8arrival said:


> Ok thanks, how long do you think i should use the enviro light for before i begin to use the 600hps?
> 
> And also what watt and colour do you thinks best? thanks


i use enviro for the first week or 2..............blue is the 1 you want...........wattage doesnt matter to much.i used a 125 or 250 but smaller is ok if you only have a few on the go......


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2011)

Del, how long does it take from seed, how long does it take to start seeing flowers, do I just use bloom nutes or grow??, how much do you get off a plant, can I grow 12/12 from seed and give them a weeks veg??? To names a few questions. Del I reckon u should rename your thread "12/12 from seed for those who can read" and it fucking rhymes. lol


----------



## reverof (Sep 3, 2011)

LOL... no doubt!


----------



## del66666 (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah i know mate some real silly questions but its not like im that busy...........


----------



## reverof (Sep 3, 2011)

I am hoping to get pics up of my 12/12's no kidding in 1gal pots I got 2 that are damn near the height of my regular flowering strains... about 36"... they are both pretty much straight up no side branching, actually kinda pretty 

36" from top of dirt to top of plant.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2011)

Whats your plans for today Delboy???


----------



## del66666 (Sep 3, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Whats your plans for today Delboy???


i have the fun of house work as i aint got a bird to do it..............then off to get some torches as i cant find the 3 i already have...........then i guess its guitars, keyboard,volcano and rollitup.....spect i will be attacked by the grandson too at some point............and dreaming of cutting my plants, only a week or 2 to go......what you up to then?


----------



## del66666 (Sep 3, 2011)

reverof said:


> I am hoping to get pics up of my 12/12's no kidding in 1gal pots I got 2 that are damn near the height of my regular flowering strains... about 36"... they are both pretty much straight up no side branching, actually kinda pretty
> 
> 36" from top of dirt to top of plant.


should be nice long colas then............


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i have the fun of house work as i aint got a bird to do it..............then off to get some torches as i cant find the 3 i already have...........then i guess its guitars, keyboard,volcano and rollitup.....spect i will be attacked by the grandson too at some point............and dreaming of cutting my plants, only a week or 2 to go......what you up to then?


Start work at 10am on a Sat till 1pm. Scotland are playing at 3 but before that I have strict orders to fix 2 broken tiles in the bathroom(I have been nagged for about 6 months) I said I wasn't doing it coz that would prove nagging works. My old man was there when I said that and Ive never seen him laugh like that.lol Ive played guitar since I was 13. Havent really picked it up properly for over 2 years(usually get forced to play at a party) Played in a few bands but all got to much like politics. Your day sounds mapped out.lol


----------



## del66666 (Sep 3, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Start work at 10am on a Sat till 1pm. Scotland are playing at 3 but before that I have strict orders to fix 2 broken tiles in the bathroom(I have been nagged for about 6 months) I said I wasn't doing it coz that would prove nagging works. My old man was there when I said that and Ive never seen him laugh like that.lol Ive played guitar since I was 13. Havent really picked it up properly for over 2 years(usually get forced to play at a party) Played in a few bands but all got to much like politics. Your day sounds mapped out.lol


ha lol, women like a moan anyway so your doing her a favour mate, yeah my days are do as i please really...no woman no pain.......im crap at guitar but still like to mess with em.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2011)

Nothing like smoking a power of weed and flinging cords C,D,E,G,Am in any sort of order seems to work.lol


----------



## kether noir (Sep 4, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Nothing like smoking a power of weed and flinging cords C,D,E,G,Am in any sort of order seems to work.lol


93
or a mix of Am Em c3m Bsus3m......makes for a nice bluesy bit.....


93 93/93


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2011)

Gota love 12 bar blues


----------



## del66666 (Sep 4, 2011)

lemon skunk and thc bomb.................


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 4, 2011)

i love this thread, i jus come and look alot cuz i like seeing these fatass colas


----------



## curly604 (Sep 4, 2011)

damn del you got alot of posts you a mod here?


----------



## aesan (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm very nervous about posting pics del, lol I'm a very paranoid guy usually. But I do have 4 thc bombs going 12/12....which are about 12 days after sprout how long do you think until I can tell sex of these del?? Also, should I be worried about growing these in the same tent as a beautiful female with about a month of flowering to go? Any help would be AMAZING. TY


----------



## del66666 (Sep 5, 2011)

aesan said:


> I'm very nervous about posting pics del, lol I'm a very paranoid guy usually. But I do have 4 thc bombs going 12/12....which are about 12 days after sprout how long do you think until I can tell sex of these del?? Also, should I be worried about growing these in the same tent as a beautiful female with about a month of flowering to go? Any help would be AMAZING. TY


hello mate, yeah im paranoid too but sod it..............should be showing at 3 weeks ish............males will probably show first.............they will be fine in the same tent.......even when you see male flowers they take a few weeks before they produce any pollen........good luck and when you arent so nervous post some pics for us......


----------



## del66666 (Sep 5, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i love this thread, i jus come and look alot cuz i like seeing these fatass colas


well get to work and grow some fat colas too.............


----------



## del66666 (Sep 5, 2011)

curly604 said:


> damn del you got alot of posts you a mod here?


ha no mate just got no life..............


----------



## kabuct (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello again!

How do you think- can i grow only two plants under 150 hps in 12-12?

Or its a bad idea? And how good it will be for to plants?


----------



## del66666 (Sep 5, 2011)

kabuct said:


> Hello again!
> 
> How do you think- can i grow only two plants under 150 hps in 12-12?
> 
> Or its a bad idea? And how good it will be for to plants?


you can grow them under what you want mate........but then they will fight for light so...1 under that 150 would probably be better thouigh and keep it close as possible.....ive used 70 watt hps per plant but i also had 200 watt cfls in the cab .........


----------



## del66666 (Sep 5, 2011)

think im going to transplant my lemon skunk out of the airpot and into a 10 litre normal pot........they just seem to dry out to quickly..............


----------



## l8arrival (Sep 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hello mate, yeah im paranoid too but sod it..............should be showing at 3 weeks ish............males will probably show first.............they will be fine in the same tent.......even when you see male flowers they take a few weeks before they produce any pollen........good luck and when you arent so nervous post some pics for us......


i knw this will sound very un-educated but im a newbie, lol. When youve realised youve got a male instead of a female, erm, what are you supposed to do (*hand covers face*)

Also, im looking to grow hydro using clay pellets in a 12 litre, 10inch depth pot (8pots by the way). How many seeds do you think i should pop in each of them? (*hand covers face again*)


----------



## del66666 (Sep 5, 2011)

l8arrival said:


> i knw this will sound very un-educated but im a newbie, lol. When youve realised youve got a male instead of a female, erm, what are you supposed to do (*hand covers face*)
> 
> Also, im looking to grow hydro using clay pellets in a 12 litre, 10inch depth pot (8pots by the way). How many seeds do you think i should pop in each of them? (*hand covers face again*)


either kill the males or keep and breed...................1 seed per pot mr newbie


----------



## aesan (Sep 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hello mate, yeah im paranoid too but sod it..............should be showing at 3 weeks ish............males will probably show first.............they will be fine in the same tent.......even when you see male flowers they take a few weeks before they produce any pollen........good luck and when you arent so nervous post some pics for us......


ou

You are the most awesome person alive quite possibly. Takes weights off my shoulders... Thank you so much Del I added to your rep!

Another reason why I am not posting pics is because I don't have a camera that is kickass enough to handle my 1k watter all the pics have huge lines through them... how can I mend this? any tips or tricks?? lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 5, 2011)

i've heard that a polarized lens works.. old pair of polarized glasses knockout the lense.. put over camera lense..

haven't tested it...

other option is take photo's just before lights come on.. with flash or just after they have gone off..




aesan said:


> ou
> 
> You are the most awesome person alive quite possibly. Takes weights off my shoulders... Thank you so much Del I added to your rep!
> 
> Another reason why I am not posting pics is because I don't have a camera that is kickass enough to handle my 1k watter all the pics have huge lines through them... how can I mend this? any tips or tricks?? lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 5, 2011)

aesan said:


> ou
> 
> You are the most awesome person alive quite possibly. Takes weights off my shoulders... Thank you so much Del I added to your rep!
> 
> Another reason why I am not posting pics is because I don't have a camera that is kickass enough to handle my 1k watter all the pics have huge lines through them... how can I mend this? any tips or tricks?? lol



found this on urban dictionary ...... 

Del66666 :- the most awesome person alive quite possibly 

PMSL


----------



## aesan (Sep 5, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i've heard that a polarized lens works.. old pair of polarized glasses knockout the lense.. put over camera lense..


Genius! Now I just have to find some of those ... lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 5, 2011)

just buy a cheap pair for like 5 bucks or something.. just make sure they are polarized...



aesan said:


> Genius! Now I just have to find some of those ... lol


----------



## aesan (Sep 5, 2011)

Will let you know if it works... TY Mantiszn


----------



## tick tack toe (Sep 5, 2011)

do you guys add perlite with your coco?

All my kit arrives on thursday/friday. Looking forward to getting my grow on the way!


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 5, 2011)

Del when do you start to feed your 12-12 girls bloom nutes i've got 2 strawberry haze 2 weeks veg from hatching now on 12-12 (1week) their still on formulex at the moment but i'll be switching to house and garden nutes very soon should i keep them on veg nutes until i see buds or start the bloom nutes earlier


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 5, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Del when do you start to feed your 12-12 girls bloom nutes i've got 2 strawberry haze 2 weeks veg from hatching now on 12-12 (1week) their still on formulex at the moment but i'll be switching to house and garden nutes very soon should i keep them on veg nutes until i see buds or start the bloom nutes earlier


As soon as you see hairs m8, thats when I add bloom whether it be 12/12 from seed or if I give them veg


----------



## ABNkush (Sep 6, 2011)

del66666 said:


> what light you growing them under?


Under a 1000 hps\mh 4x4 grow tent or we'll I do better in a flood n drain system?


----------



## tick tack toe (Sep 7, 2011)

At last all my gear has arrived. My homebox S seems to fill up my office more than I thought it would. Oh well for a good cause.

I am throwing in 4 seeds for my first grow indoors and in coco ..... and ... doing it in 12/12.  I hope you guys don't mind if I post in here asking a few questions along the way. I promise I will post pictures too.

first question is when do I give the first feed? I have hesi coco and I would like to know when I should feed them and how much?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 7, 2011)

tick tack toe said:


> At last all my gear has arrived. My homebox S seems to fill up my office more than I thought it would. Oh well for a good cause.
> 
> I am throwing in 4 seeds for my first grow indoors and in coco ..... and ... doing it in 12/12.  I hope you guys don't mind if I post in here asking a few questions along the way. I promise I will post pictures too.
> 
> first question is when do I give the first feed? I have hesi coco and I would like to know when I should feed them and how much?


hesi coco is for flowering mate , you need some hesi TNT for the veg stage


----------



## tick tack toe (Sep 7, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> hesi coco is for flowering mate , you need some hesi TNT for the veg stage


So I still need tnt even if I am going the 12/12 route?


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 7, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> hesi coco is for flowering mate , you need some hesi TNT for the veg stage


Hesi coco will do veg and bloom 3ml per in veg and 5ml per in flower


----------



## del66666 (Sep 9, 2011)

little pic of a couple of my girls.............


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 9, 2011)

Do us a favour Del. Post some of your best 12/12 bud pics so I can convince my m8 to do it. Cheers


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 9, 2011)

l8arrival said:


> i knw this will sound very un-educated but im a newbie, lol. When youve realised youve got a male instead of a female, erm, what are you supposed to do (*hand covers face*)


 
that shit is just hysterical! i cant stop laughing.. i smoked some drowned lemon skunk this morning and i love it. Yur lemon skunk looks so darn pretty del. Shes so classy and elegant looking with those beautiful whispy leaves that look so marvelous blowing in the wind. lol.

there are so many things you can do with that male my imagination is just running wild.. oh shit, thank god its friday. Im going to amsterdam next week suckas! 
have a killa rest of da month!!!!!!!! later dr ambernooski


----------



## del66666 (Sep 9, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Do us a favour Del. Post some of your best 12/12 bud pics so I can convince my m8 to do it. Cheers


here you go mate


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 9, 2011)

i think i just figured out a del66666 growing secret technique.. nice warm sensuous bubblebaths and mezmerizing guitar serenades.
Thank you delzer for the beautiful photo display. awesome man!
[youtube]tkJNyQfAprY[/youtube]


----------



## Gioganja (Sep 9, 2011)

I have autoflowerers. Would 12/12 work for them as well as the recommended 18/6 would? 

link: http://www.growboxforum.com/general-marijuana-growing/45-light-schedule-autoflowering-strains.html


----------



## Mr G row (Sep 9, 2011)

Gioganja said:


> I have autoflowerers. Would 12/12 work for them as well as the recommended 18/6 would?
> 
> link: http://www.growboxforum.com/general-marijuana-growing/45-light-schedule-autoflowering-strains.html


no, i believe its best to do autos on 20/4


----------



## seamore green (Sep 9, 2011)

You can still grow them 12/12, but their potential will decrease significantly. I grew out a dinafem fruit auto with my 12/12 girls and it grew to about 2.5ft yielding 15.5g dry. Only took a mere 58 days from sprout, so thats pretty impressive. I am taking a liking to dinafem, good shit.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 10, 2011)

well i was going to start flushing some of my fgirls this week but i noticed a funny looking leaf on one...i pulled it and it came away to easy....bud rot......................cut 4 of my girls including my biggest big bomb........3 had rot but the big bomb didnt......only lost a very little though...........a few more days and who knows...........only seem to be getting this a lot since using extra pk.................anyway the 3 came in at 22 oz wet which should =5 1/2 dry and im pleased to say the big bomb was an impressive 181/2 wet which should = 4 1/2 dry........left 3 to finish more.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 11, 2011)

del66666 said:


> well i was going to start flushing some of my fgirls this week but i noticed a funny looking leaf on one...i pulled it and it came away to easy....bud rot......................cut 4 of my girls including my biggest big bomb........3 had rot but the big bomb didnt......only lost a very little though...........a few more days and who knows...........only seem to be getting this a lot since using extra pk.................anyway the 3 came in at 22 oz wet which should =5 1/2 dry and im pleased to say the big bomb was an impressive 181/2 wet which should = 4 1/2 dry........left 3 to finish more.


I reckon u need to get yourself a dehumidifier del


----------



## kush groove (Sep 11, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I reckon u need to get yourself a dehumidifier del


if you cant afford a dehumidifier on short notice you can try "damprid"......ive used it before and it works great.....just be sure to get the unscented package
home depot or lowes carries it and some wal-marts


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 11, 2011)

kush groove said:


> if you cant afford a dehumidifier on short notice you can try "damprid"......ive used it before and it works great.....just be sure to get the unscented package
> home depot or lowes carries it and some wal-marts


Not sure if he would travel 3000 miles for it.lol


----------



## curly604 (Sep 11, 2011)

View attachment 1781816View attachment 1781817View attachment 1781818View attachment 1781819View attachment 1781820my 12/12 from seed og kush girls just came down today , super fucking happy with the outcome  i was using a 120w chineese led light that ran at like 60-80 true watts plus i had a few cfl's in the tent but they did shit all. i got 145 g's wet weight plus i already took down 21.6 g's worth of dry shit that i got st6ashed away stoaked to see final numbers!


----------



## vantheman169 (Sep 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> this was my friend bud, hes no longer with us............


Awesome Nugs! And awesome thread btw, I am glad i came across this! But wouldnt it be a she??? Her name is Mary.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 12, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I reckon u need to get yourself a dehumidifier del


i think you might be right mate...........


----------



## del66666 (Sep 12, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Not sure if he would travel 3000 miles for it.lol


hmmm not up to much this afternoon...............


----------



## del66666 (Sep 12, 2011)

kush groove said:


> if you cant afford a dehumidifier on short notice you can try "damprid"......ive used it before and it works great.....just be sure to get the unscented package
> home depot or lowes carries it and some wal-marts


cheers for the info mate.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 12, 2011)

curly604 said:


> View attachment 1781816View attachment 1781817View attachment 1781818View attachment 1781819View attachment 1781820my 12/12 from seed og kush girls just came down today , super fucking happy with the outcome  i was using a 120w chineese led light that ran at like 60-80 true watts plus i had a few cfl's in the tent but they did shit all. i got 145 g's wet weight plus i already took down 21.6 g's worth of dry shit that i got st6ashed away stoaked to see final numbers!


lovely buds mate...job well done.......


----------



## tick tack toe (Sep 12, 2011)

bullocks on a cotton horse. set down 4 ak48 seeds. all cracked and ...... only one decided that it would do anything more. damn it. oh well them the breaks I guess. It is my first time that I have failed to germinate a plant. My father would not be very proud. Looks like I need some new seeds cause I am not just going to grow one plant cause while I can germinate most things .... I kill them later 

so THC bomb looks like a winner. any others you would suggest?


----------



## del66666 (Sep 12, 2011)

tick tack toe said:


> bullocks on a cotton horse. set down 4 ak48 seeds. all cracked and ...... only one decided that it would do anything more. damn it. oh well them the breaks I guess. It is my first time that I have failed to germinate a plant. My father would not be very proud. Looks like I need some new seeds cause I am not just going to grow one plant cause while I can germinate most things .... I kill them later
> 
> so THC bomb looks like a winner. any others you would suggest?


big bomb.........germed in 2 days...good strong easy to grow...big fat buds...........shit happens......i bought 8 seeds and they all fell over and died......never found out why


----------



## tick tack toe (Sep 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> big bomb.........germed in 2 days...good strong easy to grow...big fat buds...........shit happens......i bought 8 seeds and they all fell over and died......never found out why


I think I gemed them in a area that just was a little cold. Oh well ... where is a good place to get big bomb from?


----------



## Hoenhiem (Sep 12, 2011)

mornin del. howz the garden? i hope to have some nice pics of my 12/12ers from seed to spam your thread with soon. if u dont mind. its too early to try to show her off now.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2011)

nice mate. after seeing this thread i will always grow 12 / 12 frm seed!! +++rep my friend.


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 12, 2011)

heya del hope ya been keeping ok, im thinking of upgrading to a 20 site cloner instead of 12 so there may well be a 2nd hand 12 site cloner in a month or so if ya fancy a bargain lol


----------



## pampersgondry (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi i am about 20 days into a 12/12 grow just wondering what you all thought. fairly new to this important happy enough so far but i know it could be better. the middle 3 seedlings are just 5 days old (California hash plant from dinafem. the other 6 are 3 Santa saliva and 3 diesel all dinafem. there under a 200 watt red cal about to go under a 600 watt his in the next few days . there in 1.2 by 1.2 tent. its one of my first grows so its a learning experience all input welcomed .thanks


----------



## del66666 (Sep 14, 2011)

pampersgondry said:


> Hi i am about 20 days into a 12/12 grow just wondering what you all thought. fairly new to this important happy enough so far but i know it could be better. the middle 3 seedlings are just 5 days old (California hash plant from dinafem. the other 6 are 3 Santa saliva and 3 diesel all dinafem. there under a 200 watt red cal about to go under a 600 watt his in the next few days . there in 1.2 by 1.2 tent. its one of my first grows so its a learning experience all input welcomed .thanks


welcome.........why you using a red cfl?....best with a blue..........


----------



## del66666 (Sep 14, 2011)

looking ok though mate


----------



## pampersgondry (Sep 14, 2011)

I had a few orders outside during the summer that weren't doing too well so i bought the red cfl during.flowering and brought them inside. i know its not ideal but they are going under a 600 hps tomorrow hopefully they will turn out decent


----------



## pampersgondry (Sep 14, 2011)

I meant to say lowryders not orders


----------



## del66666 (Sep 14, 2011)

yeah the hps will make all the difference...............


----------



## pampersgondry (Sep 14, 2011)

Important going to.be.feeding.them biobizz grow.and.bloom. have you any experience with any of these strains?


----------



## del66666 (Sep 14, 2011)

pampersgondry said:


> Important going to.be.feeding.them biobizz grow.and.bloom. have you any experience with any of these strains?


no mate did have a hash plant but the batch of seedlings all died for some reason............you should try growing in coco next time........


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 14, 2011)

heres an update of my 12/12 from seed grow..25 plants 8 litre smart pots..


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 14, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> heres an update of my 12/12 from seed grow..25 plants 8 litre smart pots..


Where's those smart pots from kev ? they look kinda handly


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 14, 2011)

there grow grow tec 25 p per 8 litre bag or 45 p for 20 litre i think..


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 14, 2011)

i've heard mixed things about them bags... apparently they good for root systems prevent circling etc, but also that you can't really move them or the fibres end up tearing the roots :/ s'pose you could just move them carefully


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 14, 2011)

i was thinking that but i suppose you could just stick em on trays n move them on the trays


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 14, 2011)

theres better pics on last page of mi thread now and i boufght them because i aint repotting so i didnt bother plus 25p and there strong and plenty drainage holes mate..


----------



## pampersgondry (Sep 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> no mate did have a hash plant but the batch of seedlings all died for some reason............you should try growing in coco next time........


Yeah after seeing yours important goin to use cocoa next grow most definitely. i don't even know if the ph is right this time i don't have a tester. ill be happy if i get a half ounce off each


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 14, 2011)

mmmm....... chocolatey goodness


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 14, 2011)

Fuck sensi seeds, bunch of cunts. Outa 50 beans ive just germed 20 made it, what a fucker. This happened on my last run as well when i had bad germination rates with their skunk, never use to be the case dunno what the fuck there doing or whos doing it but their beans are getting bad....well fuckem, no more cash from jimmy anymore they can shove it the bastards.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 14, 2011)

This is what i got going on atm, lemon skunk which had a veg and ready for the chop, few 12/12 from rooted clones, and the seedlings are my last sensi run.


----------



## Mr G row (Sep 14, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Fuck sensi seeds, bunch of cunts. Outa 50 beans ive just germed 20 made it, what a fucker. This happened on my last run as well when i had bad germination rates with their skunk, never use to be the case dunno what the fuck there doing or whos doing it but their beans are getting bad....well fuckem, no more cash from jimmy anymore they can shove it the bastards.


unlucky about the seeds. im not having much luck growing from seed i got some top dawg from barneys an all 5 started growing and 4 of them have just stopped growing, my skunk #1 that i planted a week later are now well bigger. i only have 4 of them because 1 didnt germ,
i am interested to see how your 12/12 clones do, i want to give it a go.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 15, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> unlucky about the seeds. im not having much luck growing from seed i got some top dawg from barneys an all 5 started growing and 4 of them have just stopped growing, my skunk #1 that i planted a week later are now well bigger. i only have 4 of them because 1 didnt germ,
> i am interested to see how your 12/12 clones do, i want to give it a go.


Im now looking into ceres seeds, ive grown out lots of sensi skunk but after recenet events thats gonna stop and its a right pain cause its such a good plant (assuming you can get them to germ). Yeah sofar the clones are doing well, only been 12/12 for a week or so when they start budding ill chuck up some pics.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 15, 2011)

love the look of that lemon skunk jimmy...................bad luck on the seeds but guess we have all been there mate..........


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> love the look of that lemon skunk jimmy...................bad luck on the seeds but guess we have all been there mate..........


Cheers delboy, got a few lemon skunks on a 12/12 as well. If any of you lot want a good seedbank try herbies there fucking good. Cheapest beans about plus free beans as well and no moody genetics either, got 10 free beans with my last order 6 were fems the other 4 were reg big bud gonna use herbies only from now on and a thanks to robbie for putting me on to them. Seems lot of us are having shitty beans of late, thought it was something ive been doing when only 20 cracked, man was i pissed lol. Still...... part of life aint it, not much you can do except take it on the chin.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 15, 2011)

funny enough i got some herbies stuff growing right this second.............just picked a great looking big bud male for breeding...........


----------



## del66666 (Sep 15, 2011)

a few pics............ big bomb


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 15, 2011)

looks nice that del how long into 12/12 is it..


----------



## del66666 (Sep 15, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> looks nice that del how long into 12/12 is it..


germed sometime after 6th of july mate so around 9 weeks


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 15, 2011)

looking good that lad for 9 weeks..


----------



## del66666 (Sep 15, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> looking good that lad for 9 weeks..


cheese bomb and big bomb seem to be real quick flowering.....defo grow them again


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 15, 2011)

whats the cheese bomb smoke like..


----------



## del66666 (Sep 15, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> whats the cheese bomb smoke like..


have to let you know later today mate havent tried it yet...........been on the rack drying


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 15, 2011)

Sweet looking plant del, doing big bomb on me next run along with a few others.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 15, 2011)

nice easy growers mate.............solid bud


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Sep 15, 2011)

Sweet, gonna grow out 10 and see what there like looking for something to replace sensi skunk as my main 12/12 strain looking forward to it after seeing that girl.


----------



## tick tack toe (Sep 15, 2011)

I've got some big bomb coming in the mail too. I'll see if I can get them to grow  If I can grow them anyone can.

my spare seed of ak48 is up and running. Three days in and the next set of leaves look like they will be coming up tonight. Then it is time for the nutes to start.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 15, 2011)

tick tack toe said:


> I've got some big bomb coming in the mail too. I'll see if I can get them to grow  If I can grow them anyone can.
> 
> my spare seed of ak48 is up and running. Three days in and the next set of leaves look like they will be coming up tonight. Then it is time for the nutes to start.


well if you cant grow big bomb..............best retire lol


----------



## del66666 (Sep 15, 2011)

lemon skunk...........getting a bit big lol


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 15, 2011)

I wish every one posted pics of their girl in the shower like you!

That LS is 12/12 from seed?!?She gonna be big.


----------



## tick tack toe (Sep 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> well if you cant grow big bomb..............best retire lol


I would love to retire ...but I just don't have the money to do it ... you know the winning lotto numbers for this week? 



del66666 said:


> lemon skunk...........getting a bit big lol


 damn that has grown well for only on 12/12


----------



## pinenut (Sep 15, 2011)

this has been great reading, looking , droooling, thanks , fuck i cant wait till october


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey guys I've read every page in this thread. I love 12/12 from seed/clone. I am doing my first grow with 12/12 Jack the ripper with LEDs, started a journal as well.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/465959-led-grow-12-12-seed.html

Question, am new to the site. Is there any way I can search up pictures posted in this thread? Or do I have to look through each page.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 15, 2011)

yea look throught the pages on the plus side you will learn alot from this thread about 12/12..


----------



## del66666 (Sep 16, 2011)

big bomb tonight..............been using bio bloom for the last week as a kind of flush...


----------



## seamore green (Sep 16, 2011)

Beautiful del! I love your big bomb. I should have my lap top up and running monday so I'll finally be able to show u guys my girls!


----------



## kether noir (Sep 16, 2011)

93


very nice work del. i am actually impressed with the 12/12 from seed grow. i wont always do it, but it works, and well! beautiful pics mate.


93 93/93


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 17, 2011)

excellent them del mate..


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Viva la volcano


----------



## del66666 (Sep 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Viva la volcano


you getting 1 mate?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you getting 1 mate?


y
Im thinking about it. Dont know if Ill leave the house if I get one. Play guitar and eat crisps all day


----------



## del66666 (Sep 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> y
> Im thinking about it. Dont know if Ill leave the house if I get one. Play guitar and eat crisps all day


yep thats what i do........but not just crisps...........im going to be one of those people they send the firemen to winch out of their house cause they are so big


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 17, 2011)

Walking backwards..............beep, beep, beep, beep


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> big bomb tonight..............been using bio bloom for the last week as a kind of flush...


looking good mate.... does the bio bloom flush the chemical nutes out well ?


----------



## del66666 (Sep 17, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> looking good mate.... does the bio bloom flush the chemical nutes out well ?


i guess it must do really mate........defo making it look rather yummy..............


----------



## pampersgondry (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi just put these under the 600 hps and transplanted them into 11 litre pots. They seem to have reacted well to the change. Quick question for you del if ye don't mind. You said you were using biobizz bloom as kind of a flush. i just realised on the bottle that it says organic. does this men that it isn't that good? Would it be harder to give nute burn either the biobizz stuff??
If anyone has any experience with the biobizz products and are they worth using or should i get something else. thanks.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 17, 2011)

pampersgondry said:


> Hi just put these under the 600 hps and transplanted them into 11 litre pots. They seem to have reacted well to the change. Quick question for you del if ye don't mind. You said you were using biobizz bloom as kind of a flush. i just realised on the bottle that it says organic. does this men that it isn't that good? Would it be harder to give nute burn either the biobizz stuff??
> If anyone has any experience with the biobizz products and are they worth using or should i get something else. thanks.


hello mate, ive used it in soil and its ok......have to remember to use a bit of veg and bloom when in flowe not just bloomr.........dont think you are supposed to use with coco though but im only using at the end so no matter........nothing bad in organic


----------



## Clonex (Sep 18, 2011)

Del awesome nuggets man , i can see you know what your doing , anything i have tried 12/12 straight from seed always ends up pathetic looking , and what i am wondering is this , apart from the strain that you breed yourself obviously you know how they turn out , what is your hit and miss ratio with new seeds that you order ?? how many actually do not produce alot -or you class as a waste of time ? It could prove an expensive hobby unless selecting preffered pheno's or seeds that you have self - made , so i guess what im asking is how many actually would return you say more than a dried Oz ? Please dont take any critism from this , like i said your plants are impressive, as i have only done 12/12 from clones i am really interested in trying this method again and am not wanting to fail again , also would it not be worth you cloning a few of those monsters if your running out of beans ? peace man , Clonex.


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 18, 2011)

hello 12 / 12 crew.. save me going through the whole thread to find out, could someone tell us how much you will averagely yeild from doing 12 . 12 from seed?

will be with a 250w MH / HPS and again with 400w " / "

i suppose the type of strain would come into it .. also i'd be doing indica's in soil. cheers!


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Sep 19, 2011)

Phew, just finished reading every page of this, inspiring stuff. Definitely gonna give this a go after my autos are done, cheers Del 
So....a couple of big bombs for sure, has anyone had any experience with Eva seeds? Want to try some eva monsters....any reason why it can/can't go 12/12?


----------



## robsteele09 (Sep 19, 2011)

Im on day 51 from seed almost lost 2 of my girls from excess nute burn, but i guess everything is better. Plants are now starting to form flowers and smell is pleasently aromic but not overpowering. I have 3 blue mystics growing and 3 ak 48, I am using big bloom nutes from fox farm 1 tblespoon for my big pots half a tblespoon for my little pots.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 19, 2011)

The2TimEr said:


> hello 12 / 12 crew.. save me going through the whole thread to find out, could someone tell us how much you will averagely yeild from doing 12 . 12 from seed?
> 
> will be with a 250w MH / HPS and again with 400w " / "
> 
> i suppose the type of strain would come into it .. also i'd be doing indica's in soil. cheers!


hello mate.........with a 400 you can expect 1 1/2 - 2 if you get things right..............


----------



## del66666 (Sep 19, 2011)

cherrybomb74 said:


> Phew, just finished reading every page of this, inspiring stuff. Definitely gonna give this a go after my autos are done, cheers Del
> So....a couple of big bombs for sure, has anyone had any experience with Eva seeds? Want to try some eva monsters....any reason why it can/can't go 12/12?


hi there..glad you like our thread..........and glad we inspire you too..............never tried eva seeds but i would think they will be fine........maybe you will let us know......all pics more than welcome..


----------



## del66666 (Sep 19, 2011)

robsteele09 said:


> Im on day 51 from seed almost lost 2 of my girls from excess nute burn, but i guess everything is better. Plants are now starting to form flowers and smell is pleasently aromic but not overpowering. I have 3 blue mystics growing and 3 ak 48, I am using big bloom nutes from fox farm 1 tblespoon for my big pots half a tblespoon for my little pots.
> 
> View attachment 1794362


looking good there mate...........we all have our losses....love the blue mystic.......


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Sep 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hi there..glad you like our thread..........and glad we inspire you too..............never tried eva seeds but i would think they will be fine........maybe you will let us know......all pics more than welcome..


Sure Del, will be back and hopefully show some success! I got some freebie coir tile from fertile fibre a while ago, only makes half a litres worth but might start some seedlings in it and get a decent size order in. Your girls seem to love it


----------



## robsteele09 (Sep 19, 2011)

Del66666 U WHERE RITE ABOUT THOSE BLUE MYSTICS THEY ARE SPECTACULOR N EVEN WHEN I OVER NUTED MY PLANTS THEY STILL CAME ON TOP AND OVER CONQUER IT.
WHEN DO U THINK I SHOULD START SEEIN REALLY GOOD SIGNS OF BUD FORMATION IM ON WEEK 8!!


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 19, 2011)

1 of my 12-12 strawberry bag seeds is a bloke fingers crossed the other is a bird


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 19, 2011)

no need to shout fella



robsteele09 said:


> Del66666 U WHERE RITE ABOUT THOSE BLUE MYSTICS THEY ARE SPECTACULOR N EVEN WHEN I OVER NUTED MY PLANTS THEY STILL CAME ON TOP AND OVER CONQUER IT.
> WHEN DO U THINK I SHOULD START SEEIN REALLY GOOD SIGNS OF BUD FORMATION IM ON WEEK 8!!


----------



## del66666 (Sep 19, 2011)

cherrybomb74 said:


> Sure Del, will be back and hopefully show some success! I got some freebie coir tile from fertile fibre a while ago, only makes half a litres worth but might start some seedlings in it and get a decent size order in. Your girls seem to love it


just alittle tip, sometimes they can be more difficult to start well in coco, so............i sometimes use little 7.5 cm pots with compost to start which means nutes are already there and i can just use plain non phd water for the first week or so then repot into coco when they have some roots........


----------



## del66666 (Sep 19, 2011)

robsteele09 said:


> Del66666 U WHERE RITE ABOUT THOSE BLUE MYSTICS THEY ARE SPECTACULOR N EVEN WHEN I OVER NUTED MY PLANTS THEY STILL CAME ON TOP AND OVER CONQUER IT.
> WHEN DO U THINK I SHOULD START SEEIN REALLY GOOD SIGNS OF BUD FORMATION IM ON WEEK 8!!


how long flowerrs been showing?


----------



## del66666 (Sep 19, 2011)

3eyes said:


> 1 of my 12-12 strawberry bag seeds is a bloke fingers crossed the other is a bird


bad luck mate......law of averages says it should be a girl next.................i had a fem strawberry that went male............


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hello mate.........with a 400 you can expect 1 1/2 - 2 if you get things right..............


spot on del cheers!!

deffo giving this a shot next time round, but is there not a chance you can end up with really airy buds? seeing as teh plants wont have there full structure,

also do you literaly put the seed as it pops into 12-12?


----------



## del66666 (Sep 19, 2011)

The2TimEr said:


> spot on del cheers!!
> 
> deffo giving this a shot next time round, but is there not a chance you can end up with really airy buds? seeing as teh plants wont have there full structure,
> 
> also do you literaly put the seed as it pops into 12-12?


airy buds are not an issue...........just done some big bomb............rock hard nugs............some strains are more airy by nature....yes mate 12-12 from the very start


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> airy buds are not an issue...........just done some big bomb............rock hard nugs............some strains are more airy by nature....yes mate 12-12 from the very start


well seeing your buds on the 1st few pages , i'm deffo getting on this 12-12 train.

i'm thinking of sticking my cheese in flower now then to get things rolling, they'v been vegging for nearly 3 weeks apart from the one you see at the front which is about a week behind what do you think?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 19, 2011)

look good mate..rep given...


----------



## robsteele09 (Sep 19, 2011)

Del666666 I would have to say flowers been showing since day 42 something like that


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 19, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> look good mate..rep given...


 thanks pal. back at ya!


----------



## kether noir (Sep 19, 2011)

93

i am having great luck with my 12/12 grow. the nugs are not airy. pretty dense under a 1k watt hps.

so what is the general idea on time? about 10 to 11 weeks for a 8 weeker'? thats what ive come up with. about 2 to 4 weeks of veg in 12/12 before sex. if this is the case, many are almost done.
i have new pics up too.


93 93/93


----------



## kingi95012 (Sep 19, 2011)

Heres one of my 9 Big Bombs, Im doing 6 of them 12-12, The other 3 im going to veg them just to see what results I get. This one has been topped too. I tried to fimm it but failed lol


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> bad luck mate......law of averages says it should be a girl next.................i had a fem strawberry that went male............


Just had a look at the other 1 it's a bit early to be sure but i think it may well be a bird


----------



## kether noir (Sep 19, 2011)

93

some 12/12 from seed pics









93 93/93


----------



## msimard12 (Sep 19, 2011)

im about to start a 12 and 12 from seed blueberry grow any reccomendations on how to make it flow smoothly i normally flower under a 1000 watt hps when should i put my plant under it?


----------



## msimard12 (Sep 19, 2011)

btw im a really big fan of this thread its why ive decided to try my own 12 and 12 grow.


----------



## kether noir (Sep 19, 2011)

msimard12 said:


> btw im a really big fan of this thread its why ive decided to try my own 12 and 12 grow.


93


i stated my 12/12 from seed grow with a 1000w hps. so you can start them with it. just pull the light back a bit.


93 93/93


----------



## msimard12 (Sep 19, 2011)

how far back should i have the light start off, in order to maximize growth but not burn my girl.


----------



## kether noir (Sep 19, 2011)

msimard12 said:


> how far back should i have the light start off, in order to maximize growth but not burn my girl.


93


i start at 2 1/2 to three feet, but i have an air cooled hood. so temps are not an issue


93 93/93


----------



## beginner.legal.growop (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone know what happens if you 12/12 from a clone, but let it veg 3-4 days to let the roots grow in. I basically did this with a sour diesel clone, and that shit is looking full of resin, and has 19+ bud sites. Its under the sun, no fancy lighting. Fed on a regular "off" schedule. Every 2-3 days I will feed it. The buds are looking really good and its only 2 weeks into flowering. I am hoping it is as large as the 177g (not dried or dried, with stem) nug on page 7. 

Forgot to mention I also have other plants that veged for 2-3 days 24 hour lights, so there not true 12/12 from seed. I am just hoping they are all females.

(not going to post pics because they are not nearly finished, but you can see them on the last page, of my grow page. The first one is 12 inches 18 days old 1 foots wide, the next is following right behind with 10 inches, but only 8 inches wide, the last two are the runts, they are both 5-8 inches off the ground but only 6 inches wide.)

Wish me luck!


----------



## l8arrival (Sep 19, 2011)

I knw this is a real silly question to ask, (im a newbie) but when doing 12/12 from seed, do u straight away use flowering nutes or would you intially use vegative nutes and the switch to flowering?

Also a friend of mine has bought some big buddha blue cheese feminised seeds, are males still gonna be produced? (hand covers face, AGAIN)


----------



## curly604 (Sep 19, 2011)

ive been told to use veg nutes until you see the first sign of flowers , then switch to flower nutes 

oh and those seeds your buddy bought should and hopefully will be all female plants thats why they cost so much


----------



## l8arrival (Sep 19, 2011)

One last questions, whats the signs of flowering?


----------



## kether noir (Sep 19, 2011)

93

after it shows its sex it starts to flower. signs are pistils growing and developing....or balls if its a boy.


93 93/93


----------



## curly604 (Sep 19, 2011)

yep kether gots it right bro thats when you should switch


----------



## tick tack toe (Sep 20, 2011)

I have two AK48 on the go. The large on is 7 days on 12/12 while the smaller one is only 4 days old. I gave them their first feed of nutes last night. Right now they are under a dual spectrum 150watt cfl light. In about 2 weeks I am going to put them under a HPS 400 watter. Just waiting until they need it.


----------



## ReeferSanity (Sep 20, 2011)

i would love for some of you 12/12 from seeders would join in on a thread i just started to help with some comparison


https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/467874-what-your-average-yield-per.html

i think it might be valuable to people just learning, and for people trying to get into the uprising industry.


----------



## tick tack toe (Sep 20, 2011)

As you have seen with my little update I am starting to feed nutes. Still being new at using such things (used to grow outdoors without nutes), I am unsure how often I should feed the plants nutes in coco. Since you have used Hesi nutes before del I would love your advice on this. Right now I am feeding 3ml per litter of hesi coco. I am feeding about every two days ... but no real fixed time as I am waiting on when it needs water. 

Do you feed it nutes each water or do you have a cycle going where one feed is just ph'ed water?


----------



## del66666 (Sep 20, 2011)

tick tack toe said:


> As you have seen with my little update I am starting to feed nutes. Still being new at using such things (used to grow outdoors without nutes), I am unsure how often I should feed the plants nutes in coco. Since you have used Hesi nutes before del I would love your advice on this. Right now I am feeding 3ml per litter of hesi coco. I am feeding about every two days ... but no real fixed time as I am waiting on when it needs water.
> 
> Do you feed it nutes each water or do you have a cycle going where one feed is just ph'ed water?


mine get fed every other day........more if needed in flower......they get 5ml within a few weeks......watch out for mag shortage in early flower mate


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 20, 2011)

think i might have enough nutes to last me a while lol..updates on my sig del..


----------



## kether noir (Sep 20, 2011)

93


going 12/12 from seed. have any of your plants finished early? and how much?

for the most part i figure about 80 days for an 8 weeker. and for the most part that is pretty accurate with what im seeing. its just that some are at day 30+ and looking damn close, maybe 10 days. it just seems a bit too fast. perhaps it will take longer.

ideas?


93 93/93


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 20, 2011)

i agree kether but 70-80 days i reckon in that time period they should be done


----------



## kether noir (Sep 20, 2011)

93


from the look two of them may be overdone at that point. but maybe not. time will tell. ill keep an eye on the trics. thanks kevin. ill try and put some pics up tomorrow on my grow journal 


93 93/93


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 21, 2011)

sound mate...


----------



## seamore green (Sep 21, 2011)

Alright ladies and gentleman, finally got my laptop up and running so here I am posting some pictures of where I'm at right now. For now I will only post pictures of my small girls because the girls in my other tent are sleeping.

400w hps, dimmable digital ballast
3x3 tent x2 
FFOF soil, no mixes
Fox far liquid nutes: Grow big, big bloom, tiger bloom, also Kanga roots for root stimulation
the tent im posting I use 1g pots because they have to stay smaller. my other tent has a cooltube so i grow taller girls in 2g pots in there. hmm.. what else
I germ 1 seed every week and 2 every other week. i just started this so come the beginning of october I will harvest 1 every week and 2 every other week.
Pic 1: Dinafem Industrial Plant
Pic 2: The whole tent
Pic 3: 2 Dinafem Critical +
Pic 4: Dinafem Haze Auto
Pic 5: all 3 on the right on GreenHouse Super Lemon Haze.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 21, 2011)

how long they been griowing for there looking good keep it up..how long it been seed to this point how may weeks


----------



## seamore green (Sep 21, 2011)

They are all different mate, if you look closely I put the sprout date on the paper that I label the strain. Kinda hard to read from pics, Haze auto sprouted 8/18, 2 critical + in solo's sprouted 9/1, Industrial Plant sprouted 7/28. 2 Super Lemon Haze are 1 week behind industrial plant and the 3'rd SLH is 1 week behind that. I have 2 more SLH in my other tent that are looking amazing, very tall though. Not what I was going for, so I started keeping them in solo's longer to keep them smaller. (2-3ft) My first plant of my 12/12 perpetual was on 7/1 and that's the SLH. Extremely tall, almost to the top of my 7ft tent.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 21, 2011)

how many weeks left on the industrial its been 8 2moz..


seamore green said:


> They are all different mate, if you look closely I put the sprout date on the paper that I label the strain. Kinda hard to read from pics, Haze auto sprouted 8/18, 2 critical + in solo's sprouted 9/1, Industrial Plant sprouted 7/28. 2 Super Lemon Haze are 1 week behind industrial plant and the 3'rd SLH is 1 week behind that. I have 2 more SLH in my other tent that are looking amazing, very tall though. Not what I was going for, so I started keeping them in solo's longer to keep them smaller. (2-3ft) My first plant of my 12/12 perpetual was on 7/1 and that's the SLH. Extremely tall, almost to the top of my 7ft tent.


----------



## seamore green (Sep 21, 2011)

It's been almost 2 months, it didn't mature till around day 18ish so it's got prob 3 weeks left give or take


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 22, 2011)

sound\ mate


----------



## comicskot420 (Sep 22, 2011)

so you put seeds in the dirt and go straight to 12/12 schedule, if so how long til they sprout? do you recommend any strains best for this process


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 22, 2011)

10-12 weeks from seed and indica starins are best for it not autos


----------



## comicskot420 (Sep 22, 2011)

10-12 weeks just to sprout?


----------



## mr.green123 (Sep 22, 2011)

comicskot420 said:


> 10-12 weeks just to sprout?


10-12 weeks start to finish mate


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 22, 2011)

no lol..to finish from seed to harvest..


----------



## comicskot420 (Sep 22, 2011)

i have granddaddy purp seeds and bubba kush seeds, have you tried those strains


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 22, 2011)

no mate but they will be fine get em sprouted and get some pics up mine are on my signature


----------



## Clonex (Sep 22, 2011)

i still wonder what the hit n miss ratio is going 12/12 from seed , i mean i guess everyone has tried it , im guessing it could be an expensive hobby as beans aint cheap , spec from a quality seedbank ? Everyone knows that your lucky to get 1 pheno in a pack of 5 female beans / this is common knowledge , this is why we clone clone clone .... im sure ppl get good results , like Del 666 clearly has , this is an information forum , so lets have some reality's eh guys ???? maybe i will get a reply this time


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 22, 2011)

Clonex said:


> i still wonder what the hit n miss ratio is going 12/12 from seed , i mean i guess everyone has tried it , im guessing it could be an expensive hobby as beans aint cheap , spec from a quality seedbank ? Everyone knows that your lucky to get 1 pheno in a pack of 5 female beans / this is common knowledge , this is why we clone clone clone .... im sure ppl get good results , like Del 666 clearly has , this is an information forum , so lets have some reality's eh guys ???? maybe i will get a reply this time


reality's about what m8????


----------



## Clonex (Sep 22, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> reality's about what m8????


reality about how ppl can afford to throw beans on at 12/12 with the cost of them .... and the hit and miss ratio ? Del says and i quote" obviously some fail" so what is the realistic expectancy ???? People will be going out getting there beans , whacking them all on 12/12 and crying ???


----------



## smokebros (Sep 22, 2011)

I know this is 12-12 from seed, but these are 12-12 from clone (after 7 days of vegging)


*Chocolope*
View attachment 1800556View attachment 1800557


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 22, 2011)

Clonex said:


> reality about how ppl can afford to throw beans on at 12/12 with the cost of them .... and the hit and miss ratio ? Del says and i quote" obviously some fail" so what is the realistic expectancy ???? People will be going out getting there beans , whacking them all on 12/12 and crying ???


Your going to get some shitty seeds no matter what u do. You get 12 femzd seeds for around £70. If 11 die and 1 makes it and you get a couple of oz, your still a winner. Its all to do really with your enviroment and basic knowledge. Learn about plants. Once your skills improve and enviroment is tip top you aint going to lose much if any


----------



## Clonex (Sep 22, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Your going to get some shitty seeds no matter what u do. You get 12 femzd seeds for around £70. If 11 die and 1 makes it and you get a couple of oz, your still a winner. Its all to do really with your enviroment and basic knowledge. Learn about plants. Once your skills improve and enviroment is tip top you aint going to lose much if any


Im doing just fine , i just wondered what noobs woould expect when seeing and reading this , thats all.


----------



## kether noir (Sep 22, 2011)

93


i have a verity in 12/12 from seed and they are all doing great. check out my sig link for pics


93 93/93


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Sep 22, 2011)

12/12 clone and seed are in my opinion very different. Seeds take considerably longer and make bigger plants, and clones finish a week or so before their original flowering time and form dwarf plants.


----------



## ManishWayz (Sep 22, 2011)

*Question?*

I have 2 Afghan Kush Seeds and wanted to know if those would be a good seed to try 12:12 grow cycle? Do I just drop the seed into rockwool cube, set up my DWC and let it go or do I still need to germinate the seed first?


----------



## kether noir (Sep 22, 2011)

93

here are some 12/12 from seed pics

View attachment 1801547

View attachment 1801551

View attachment 1801552




93 93/93


----------



## Captain Planet (Sep 23, 2011)

beautiful  inspiration is what you gentlemen give. del you have some beautiful stuff and im impressed. i did not think yields like that could be achieved from 12/12 seeds. But as youve made me a believer, the only way for me to really see it is for me to try


----------



## del66666 (Sep 23, 2011)

Clonex said:


> reality about how ppl can afford to throw beans on at 12/12 with the cost of them .... and the hit and miss ratio ? Del says and i quote" obviously some fail" so what is the realistic expectancy ???? People will be going out getting there beans , whacking them all on 12/12 and crying ???


lol one or 2 bad outcomes isnt going to break the bank..............seeds arent really that dear to buy considering what you get back.......i just pull the weak ones and throw more in as i go.......no need for crying..........anyone crying here speak up now........i had 1 plant recently that was 18 1/2 wet......more than pays for my seeds lec nutes etc


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Sep 23, 2011)

What do you guys usually pull off a plant from 12/12 and how long do you think it takes? An average from personal experience.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 23, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> What do you guys usually pull off a plant from 12/12 and how long do you think it takes? An average from personal experience.


2-4 dry oz per plant under a 600 watt hps..........


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Sep 23, 2011)

I have 740w of led. I will be topping most, if not all of my plants. Anyone have experience with topping 12/12 seeds? I'm using LBH's topping method. Already topped one and she started forming 4 different bud sites at 21 days old.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 23, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> I have 740w of led. I will be topping most, if not all of my plants. Anyone have experience with topping 12/12 seeds? I'm using LBH's topping method. Already topped one and she started forming 4 different bud sites at 21 days old.


how long you been using leds.............


----------



## phishtank (Sep 23, 2011)

Has anyone done master kush or pineapple express in 12/12? If so how did it turn out? Also doing 12/12 do you just run the full process with an HPS? Normally id run 18/6 with MH and then switch to 12/12 of hps.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 23, 2011)

phishtank said:


> Has anyone done master kush or pineapple express in 12/12? If so how did it turn out? Also doing 12/12 do you just run the full process with an HPS? Normally id run 18/6 with MH and then switch to 12/12 of hps.


if you like using mh for veg just do so ............i use a 250 watt cfl or 250 hps to start


----------



## phishtank (Sep 23, 2011)

But what part of 12/12 would be considered veg? And would it be more beneficial for the first few weeks to run with MH? I'm going to run this next batch 12/12 to try and add some proof to yalls findings.

Oh and im running 1000W in a 4X4 tent.


----------



## seamore green (Sep 23, 2011)

phishtank said:


> Has anyone done master kush or pineapple express in 12/12? If so how did it turn out? Also doing 12/12 do you just run the full process with an HPS? Normally id run 18/6 with MH and then switch to 12/12 of hps.


I did nirvana mater kush. Grew about 16", yielding right around a zip


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Sep 23, 2011)

del66666 said:


> how long you been using leds.............


I started with 10 days of 400w MH, and switched to 740w LEDs after. Check out my journal in my profile. Throw in a comment or two! They are around 21 days old. How long does it take you to pull the 2-4 oz dry?


----------



## phishtank (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah i also got nirvana's master kush. Hoping for more around the 2 zip per plant range.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey guys i have a quick question, i have really spaced buds at 3 wks and i wanted to know was it because i used lst on the main cola right b4 flowering , do u think they will swell with time


----------



## del66666 (Sep 23, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> I started with 10 days of 400w MH, and switched to 740w LEDs after. Check out my journal in my profile. Throw in a comment or two! They are around 21 days old. How long does it take you to pull the 2-4 oz dry?


just pulled a big bomb last week was germed on or just after 6 of july weighed 18 1/2 oz wet so about 4 1/2 dry.........so thats 10-11 weeks i think


----------



## del66666 (Sep 23, 2011)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Hey guys i have a quick question, i have really spaced buds at 3 wks and i wanted to know was it because i used lst on the main cola right b4 flowering , do u think they will swell with time


 
plenty of time for swelling mate.............


----------



## del66666 (Sep 23, 2011)

phishtank said:


> But what part of 12/12 would be considered veg? And would it be more beneficial for the first few weeks to run with MH? I'm going to run this next batch 12/12 to try and add some proof to yalls findings.
> 
> Oh and im running 1000W in a 4X4 tent.


i call veg til you see flowers............remember some strains are better than others.........


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Sep 23, 2011)

del66666 said:


> plenty of time for swelling mate.............


thanks 
and since i used LST on that top cola and it leans to the side will the bud spots grow up towards the light or will it still form a huge nug. i say that b/c there are so many bud spots at the top


----------



## phishtank (Sep 23, 2011)

So run MH 12/12 till i see flowers and then switch to hps 12/12? And wow 4 1/2 dry from one plant not bad.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 23, 2011)

SweetestCheeba said:


> thanks
> and since i used LST on that top cola and it leans to the side will the bud spots grow up towards the light or will it still form a huge nug. i say that b/c there are so many bud spots at the top


yeah some plants love a bit of lst........will increase your final weight...........


----------



## del66666 (Sep 23, 2011)

phishtank said:


> So run MH 12/12 till i see flowers and then switch to hps 12/12? And wow 4 1/2 dry from one plant not bad.


yes mate til you see those flowers. ........ big bomb are some good plants...........becoming a favourite with me.......


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey del, would you mind posting a picture of a 12/12 Seed in different stages of it's life? I would if I had the pics. Just like what it looks like every week for 10 weeks as a side comparrison for mine and other peoples plants. I'm sure many many people would like it. Thanks man, always a pleasure reading your threads.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 23, 2011)

lemonster or lemon skunk monster...........this 12-12 from seed girl has got a little large...


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Sep 23, 2011)

del66666 said:


> lemonster or lemon skunk monster...........this 12-12 from seed girl has got a little large...


How many weeks is this in?


----------



## del66666 (Sep 23, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> How many weeks is this in?


was germed sometime after the 6th of july......will check my records and see if i can get a more exact date...


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 23, 2011)

del did you sort your problem with herbies? ive used them many times and never had the problem of damaged seeds, did they come in the little plastic tub ? mine normally come in a little tub, have you contacted them? i had a prob with some seeds not germing and they replaced them no questions asked even though its not there policy to do so.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 23, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> del did you sort your problem with herbies? ive used them many times and never had the problem of damaged seeds, did they come in the little plastic tub ? mine normally come in a little tub, have you contacted them? i had a prob with some seeds not germing and they replaced them no questions asked even though its not there policy to do so.


ive emailed them mate..............last lot were in a plastic tub but these were in original breeders pack...to big for snappy plastc pot............guess i shall wait and see if they get back to me mate.......if not i will take my doe to another seed merchant and slag them right off at every chance i get lol


----------



## Izoc666 (Sep 23, 2011)

hey Del666666, your thread about 12/12 is awesome ! +rep for ya ! good job , sir.

Im definitely go 12/12 seeds when i get my grow tent plus T5 next few months...also i still have OG purple kush seeds , those strain will be ok with 12/12 ? have you grow them before ? I appreicate it. thanks


----------



## kana (Sep 24, 2011)

after seeing u do it del i had to try 12/12 4 myself, i got super silver haze, NYC diesel, super lemon haze and 2 lemon skunks


NYC Diesel


Super lemon haze, this hasnt performed to well under 12/12 but still looks like it will give me a nice amount of grams 2 smoke


Super silver haze, this strain took well to 12/12 so far, it just keeps getting taller which is good as it should give a nice yield


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 24, 2011)

quick update from 12/12 grow tent


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey Kana, how old is the NYC diesel? it looks like an awesome plant.


----------



## kana (Sep 24, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Hey Kana, how old is the NYC diesel? it looks like an awesome plant.


i planted it early july, its about 6 weeks into flowering, one of my favourite strains cnt wait till its finished


----------



## geturgrowon (Sep 24, 2011)

for 12/12 from seed can u grow with cfls and can i use the what bulbs for cfl the flowering (2700k) or 6500k for veg


----------



## lostNug (Sep 24, 2011)

Does anyone got pics of clones put into 12/12 right after rooting (no veg)? How much weight u pulled?

Trying this for the first time and just wanna see what u guys got. 2 of the clones are growing and budding while one is just budding (no growing), so I think im just gonna have like a fat 6in tall nug sticking straight out of the dirt haha.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 25, 2011)

sounds good lostnug...


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 25, 2011)

My experiment with 12-12 from seed is over the 2nd plant grew balls to go with her pubes, oh well i'll try again next crop, the fuck ups were gifted to me from some seeded bud so i should of guessed, next time i'll try with some better genetics maybe some bubble gum or bubba kush.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 25, 2011)

3eyes said:


> My experiment with 12-12 from seed is over the 2nd plant grew balls to go with her pubes, oh well i'll try again next crop, the fuck ups were gifted to me from some seeded bud so i should of guessed, next time i'll try with some better genetics maybe some bubble gum or bubba kush.


Never kill a hermie m8. They can be cured, there is stuff called Dutch Master Reverse. Its a must if using femzd seeds. Cany be fucked explaining it all but Im sure your more than capable in using google.lol


----------



## pampersgondry (Sep 25, 2011)

Here is my 12 12 from seed. the larger ones are about 4 weeks and have started showing preflowers . the 2 smaller ones are 2 and a half weeks old.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

looking good...


----------



## tick tack toe (Sep 26, 2011)

My grow is going along slowly. Here are my two little ones. The first one is 14 days while the other is 10 days. Soon they will need to be repotted.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

once there repotted they will be good wouldnt worry to much about slow growth mate some do that..


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Never kill a hermie m8. They can be cured, there is stuff called Dutch Master Reverse. Its a must if using femzd seeds. Cany be fucked explaining it all but Im sure your more than capable in using google.lol


To late the lady boy is no more, if i had a hermi problem with a larger plant or seeds that i had bought i might of looked into trying the reverse but the seeds i was running 12-12 with were given to me so nothing really lost i've still got 10 females well into flower so i won't be running short xmas time cheers anyway Bill


----------



## l8arrival (Sep 26, 2011)

HELP NEEDED!!!

So im about to start my 12/12 lighting, i wanted to know if i should start while my seeds are in the propagation period? The seeds have started rooting and are about to pop the seed shell. My local hydro store said start a 18/6 cycle although i wanted to do 12/12 through out. 

So the question is, can i start 12/12 from now or wait til i have put them into my flood and drain system? (im using 125 envirolight for propagation then switching to 600 when in veg and flowering 12/12)

Thanks


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 26, 2011)

thread's called 12/12 from seed mate 



l8arrival said:


> HELP NEEDED!!!
> 
> So im about to start my 12/12 lighting, i wanted to know if i should start while my seeds are in the propagation period? The seeds have started rooting and are about to pop the seed shell. My local hydro store said start a 18/6 cycle although i wanted to do 12/12 through out.
> 
> ...


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

do it from seed...


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 26, 2011)

lol... some more characters


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

little update


----------



## l8arrival (Sep 26, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> thread's called 12/12 from seed mate


lol (newbie man, newbie!)


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

were all learning all the time dont worry lad we are all in same postion always wantinfg to learn new things to improve our grow and weight..


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 26, 2011)

smokebros said:


> I know this is 12-12 from seed, but these are 12-12 from clone (after 7 days of vegging)
> 
> 
> *Chocolope*
> ...


How many grows have you completed with Air Pots. They are a scientifically sound idea. Thinking of getting some even though my method is HPA.


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Sep 26, 2011)

How do you like your results for HPA? I have recently started reading about them but am not sure if they are worth the investment. Does your system get loud/noisy?


----------



## seamore green (Sep 26, 2011)

Quick question. Some of my girls r yellowing pretty bad but new growth us always green and buds look lush. nutes r good since new growth is good right? Could just be cause I use 1g pots?


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Sep 26, 2011)

1g pots are for small small plants. Put up a pic and id be more than happy to put in my comment.


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 26, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> How do you like your results for HPA? I have recently started reading about them but am not sure if they are worth the investment. Does your system get loud/noisy?


HPA is extremely tweaky. It has taken me 4 grows to get close, and now in my 5th I made mistakes with wet cycles being too short during early veg from seed that have stymied my plants (the small root systems need more frequent/longer wet cycles to feed the large plant leaves. DOH! They look more like Bonsai's. I moved them into a F&D set up using lava rock and hydroton. One that I thought would die I moved to a soil-less mix about 10 days ago and put it under my UFO 90 which I use for my edible herbs. Damn thing has developed huge leaves, so I moved it back under my 8 bulb T 5 HO Bad Boy so it can start stretching. 

In 24 hours the plants I moved to F&D have already started a growth spurt that I had not seen in the 4 days prior to moving them, after I had dialed in the wet cycle. I started 4 more seeds a week ago already and moved them into the HPA pod as they already have nice root development, so I think I conquered a demon, and am finally on the right track. 

Anyway, I think I have it down now. Running a journal on another site. FYI I do not use an accumulator which takes tweaky to a whole 'nother level.


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Sep 26, 2011)

Do you use a pressured pump? I would like to make the switch sooner or later, or just start it on the side of my NFT and aeroponic setup, but I'm worried about the noise. How loud does it get? My downstairs neighbor has a very keen ear for the slightest of vibrations. I use full LED's. Much more civilized in my opinion


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 26, 2011)

Reading through this long ass thread, it is clear there is a ton of interest, and it can be done, but why? Wouldn't 7-14 days of veg then switch to 12/12 allow for a much bigger plant? Im' just sayin.

Also this seem ideal for using 1G Air Pots as the 12/12 root system will not develop much beyond what 1G APs can easily handle. Plus APs should give the roots the environment they need to maximize growth and yield. I have no affiliation to AP, but have been reading up over the weekend. I went to 3 Nurserys over the weekend. Amazingly, none is selling them


----------



## Captain Planet (Sep 26, 2011)

i got some new pics of a 12/12 for ya, let me figure how to get this up


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

yea it would but then it be called 14 days veg from seed then 12/12 lol


PetFlora said:


> Reading through this long ass thread, it is clear there is a ton of interest, and it can be done, but why? Wouldn't 7-14 days of veg then switch to 12/12 allow for a much bigger plant? Im' just sayin.
> 
> Also this seem ideal for using 1G Air Pots as the root system will not fully develop much beyond what 1G APs can easily handle. Plus APs should give the roots the environment they need to maximize growth and yield. I have no affiliation to them, but have been reading up over the weekend.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 26, 2011)

PetFlora said:


> Reading through this long ass thread, it is clear there is a ton of interest, and it can be done, but why? Wouldn't 7-14 days of veg then switch to 12/12 allow for a much bigger plant? Im' just sayin.
> 
> Also this seem ideal for using 1G Air Pots as the 12/12 root system will not develop much beyond what 1G APs can easily handle. Plus APs should give the roots the environment they need to maximize growth and yield. I have no affiliation to AP, but have been reading up over the weekend. I went to 3 Nurserys over the weekend. Amazingly, none is selling them


ive used air pots in 12-12 from seed and found no benefit.............


----------



## Captain Planet (Sep 27, 2011)

are air pots the funky looking one with cylinder like pieces coming off? or are you referring to the flexible cloth like pot that plants roots "breath" better with?


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 27, 2011)

The ones with all the nipples


----------



## l8arrival (Sep 27, 2011)

i knw this sounds really dumb and i knw vie read it somewhere on this thread, but just for a quick reminder.

Can someone tell me the benefits of 12/12 rather than 18/6 in veg


----------



## jaxl (Sep 28, 2011)

just thought i would throw some more pictures of my blue widow up i they are about 3 weeks into flowering i think. sadly my critical + seeds did not like 12/12 from seed because they all died shortly after they came out of their seeds, tried 3 times with same results.


----------



## curly604 (Sep 29, 2011)

l8arrival said:


> i knw this sounds really dumb and i knw vie read it somewhere on this thread, but just for a quick reminder.
> 
> Can someone tell me the benefits of 12/12 rather than 18/6 in veg


well its person to person but the 1 big thing is no veg time .... faster yields hypothetically but not always , also you can fit way more 12/12 from seed girls in a space then you can regular plants but that gets into sogging not sure if thats what your looking for.


----------



## curly604 (Sep 29, 2011)

jaxl said:


> just thought i would throw some more pictures of my blue widow up i they are about 3 weeks into flowering i think. sadly my critical + seeds did not like 12/12 from seed because they all died shortly after they came out of their seeds, tried 3 times with same results.
> 
> View attachment 1811153View attachment 1811158View attachment 1811160View attachment 1811161View attachment 1811162


lookin pretty good bro what kind of lights you using?


----------



## del66666 (Sep 29, 2011)

l8arrival said:


> i knw this sounds really dumb and i knw vie read it somewhere on this thread, but just for a quick reminder.
> 
> Can someone tell me the benefits of 12/12 rather than 18/6 in veg


less elactric.......less heat.......flower as soon as ready......smaller plants [ most of the time]..........good for reg seeds as males show fast.......only one grow space needed......keeps things simple.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

how quick do males show mate and females from seed u reckon how much difference...


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

quick update of mi 12/12 tent and seedling bbq 12/12


----------



## del66666 (Sep 29, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> how quick do males show mate and females from seed u reckon how much difference...


i reckon 3 weeks + for females and males mostly a little before...


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

nice one mate....what u reckon of 12/12 seedlings anfd tent..is there anything i could do to improve mate


----------



## del66666 (Sep 29, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice one mate....what u reckon of 12/12 seedlings anfd tent..is there anything i could do to improve mate


i reckon your doing just fine mate.....nice job


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

nice 1 del mate...


----------



## hyperducer (Sep 29, 2011)

THE


l8arrival said:


> i knw this sounds really dumb and i knw vie read it somewhere on this thread, but just for a quick reminder.
> 
> Can someone tell me the benefits of 12/12 rather than 18/6 in veg


THE main reason is because it is the amount of time it takes for acids in the roots and sugars in the plant to swap positions, thus causing flowering. It doesn't take 12hr. to happen but twelve seems optimal and easy. Some breeders like DJShort won't say the lighting schedule they use.


----------



## jaxl (Sep 29, 2011)

curly604 said:


> lookin pretty good bro what kind of lights you using?


using blackstar 240


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2011)

del mate.. have you ever tried any training on your 12/12's LST? is it pointless?


----------



## del66666 (Sep 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> del mate.. have you ever tried any training on your 12/12's LST? is it pointless?


yes i sometimes do and def its worth doing mate


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2011)

i did a scrog on my last lot... worked out pretty well...
i'm thinking of giving it a run... i got some beans i wanna try out 12/12 hopefully get a xmas haul... probably start germ'in this weekend.. the other lot is very close to being done..
thinking i may give coco a bash too.. so i'll probably be bugging you if it goes tits up..


----------



## del66666 (Sep 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i did a scrog on my last lot... worked out pretty well...
> i'm thinking of giving it a run... i got some beans i wanna try out 12/12 hopefully get a xmas haul... probably start germ'in this weekend.. the other lot is very close to being done..
> thinking i may give coco a bash too.. so i'll probably be bugging you if it goes tits up..


go for it mate....just finished some big bomb and cheese bomb.....10 weeks total.........biggest was 18 1/2 oz wet


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2011)

i've got some ak48 x cheesequake that were gifted to me  hoping they will respond well.. there's a fair bit of indica mixed in there so hopefully should be ok.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i've got some ak48 x cheesequake that were gifted to me  hoping they will respond well.. there's a fair bit of indica mixed in there so hopefully should be ok.


 .....ak should serve you well..........try big bomb sometime.cheap.gets big fast and is quality smoke


----------



## mr.green123 (Sep 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> .....ak should serve you well..........try big bomb sometime.cheap.gets big fast and is quality smoke


what breeder is big bomb mate


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2011)

it's on my ever expanding to do list lol 



del66666 said:


> .....ak should serve you well..........try big bomb sometime.cheap.gets big fast and is quality smoke


----------



## del66666 (Sep 30, 2011)

mr.green123 said:


> what breeder is big bomb mate


bomb seeds...........


----------



## del66666 (Sep 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> it's on my ever expanding to do list lol


i promise you wont be disappointed......


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2011)

you still doing those crosses mate?



del66666 said:


> i promise you wont be disappointed......


----------



## del66666 (Sep 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> you still doing those crosses mate?


still the plan mate


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm sure you have said this somewhere on this thread, and I'm sure I read it but forgot it... How long does it take you to see sex from seed? I'm at day 27 and only see the axil leaves right now.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 30, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> I'm sure you have said this somewhere on this thread, and I'm sure I read it but forgot it... How long does it take you to see sex from seed? I'm at day 27 and only see the axil leaves right now.


id say males 2 weeks ish and fems 3 weeks plus , roughly


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Sep 30, 2011)

Do you happen to know how long it takes for the males to start releasing pollen from their balls?


----------



## del66666 (Sep 30, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Do you happen to know how long it takes for the males to start releasing pollen from their balls?


about 3 or 4 weeks after the balls show id say mate


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2011)

my AK48 plant turned out male as i was hoping so i should have some psyco x ak48 seeds comming up if anyones interested  got a special little psyco cutting flowering just for seed production ,, not a big girl but should make enough


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Sep 30, 2011)

View attachment 1812596View attachment 1812597

These are my Gals. Does this seem like an appropriate size for day 27 from coming out of ground? No veg just flowering, and I still haven't noticed sexing. I topped a few of them so thats making sexing harder to see.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2011)

is that 4 in 1 pot?









brokenturtle3102 said:


> View attachment 1812596View attachment 1812597
> 
> These are my Gals. Does this seem like an appropriate size for day 27 from coming out of ground? No veg just flowering, and I still haven't noticed sexing. I topped a few of them so thats making sexing harder to see.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 30, 2011)

off to feed my 7 girls.......................


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Sep 30, 2011)

My plan is to do 3 per 5 gallon pot and pick out the males, which should be within the next 5-7 days. I've upped phosphorus in their feeding for the past week. That fourth one popped out of nowhere and is rapidly catching up! It's from a previous batch of seeds that never germinated after 10 days so I planted on top. Now, I have 4-5 little ones popping out.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 30, 2011)

lemon skunk....seems like its been going for ages............


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Sep 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> is that 4 in 1 pot?


will they have enough room for the root for all 4 of them in that pot


----------



## del66666 (Sep 30, 2011)

bubblebomb................one of the open structure type with few leaves phenos


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2011)

not mine mate... belongs to brokenturtle3102

i tend to stick to 1 plant per pot rule..



SweetestCheeba said:


> will they have enough room for the root for all 4 of them in that pot


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2011)

expecting a few more coke bottle colas there geez? lol



del66666 said:


> bubblebomb................one of the open structure type with few leaves phenos


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Sep 30, 2011)

Quick Question will putting colored film over ur lights reduce the lumen amount, because i have some soft white CFLs but want to use them to flower


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 30, 2011)

i have a sneaking suspicion that's not going to work mate.. 



SweetestCheeba said:


> Quick Question will putting colored film over ur lights reduce the lumen amount, because i have some soft white CFLs but want to use them to flower


----------



## curly604 (Sep 30, 2011)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Quick Question will putting colored film over ur lights reduce the lumen amount, because i have some soft white CFLs but want to use them to flower


ya sorry bro that would work in a perfect world.


----------



## UFEELIT? (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey im gunna soon have femenized auto flowering seeds and it will be my first time trying them. Ive heard 12-12 from seed has worked substantialy well with auto flowering and im wondering if anyone can confirm this theory? thanks and any tips to help me with my new autoflowering seeds will be much appreciated, peace.


----------



## hyperducer (Sep 30, 2011)

Beautiful del, that kinda shit is what we all come here to see


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Sep 30, 2011)

thanks guys, it was jus an idea that crossed my mind


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Sep 30, 2011)

UFEELIT? said:


> Hey im gunna soon have femenized auto flowering seeds and it will be my first time trying them. Ive heard 12-12 from seed has worked substantialy well with auto flowering and im wondering if anyone can confirm this theory? thanks and any tips to help me with my new autoflowering seeds will be much appreciated, peace.



Use as much light as you can with auto flowerings man... It is AUTOFLOWERing, so if you have 24 hours of light, use it... More light = more yield.


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Sep 30, 2011)

SweetestCheeba said:


> will they have enough room for the root for all 4 of them in that pot


If they were to continue flowering, no they would not. But I started from 12/12 seed and only keep it in there until I find the sex, which takes 3-4 weeks. Afterwords, males and weak females die.


----------



## tick tack toe (Oct 1, 2011)

It has been just about 3 weeks and my first ak48 is now showing her signs of pre flowers. yuppie 

so when do you think I should switch from my 125 cfl to the 400 watt hps .. should I give it another week or look to change it over soon?


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 1, 2011)

tick tack toe said:


> It has been just about 3 weeks and my first ak48 is now showing her signs of pre flowers. yuppie
> 
> so when do you think I should switch from my 125 cfl to the 400 watt hps .. should I give it another week or look to change it over soon?


Can you put up a pic? I'd love to see it


----------



## tick tack toe (Oct 1, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Can you put up a pic? I'd love to see it


sure thing. 3 weeks are on Monday. It is starting to grow faster now. I love the new camera I brought for my wife ... of course I use it more than she does


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 2, 2011)

have you tried super lemon haze 12/12 from seed mate i got a few seeds left over might give it ago


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 2, 2011)

tick tack toe said:


> sure thing. 3 weeks are on Monday. It is starting to grow faster now. I love the new camera I brought for my wife ... of course I use it more than she does


Is three weeks from sprout emerging out of ground or from when it looks like a solid plant?


----------



## shibbyjim (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's mine. 12/12 from seed and just big enough to hope I can sex her (positive thinking) What do you think?

Sorry about the phone pix....don't have a decent camera.

I have another that's not quite as far along too. Both are "Pot Luck Plants" as I don't know what kind of seeds they were. Good thing I like surprises.


----------



## tick tack toe (Oct 2, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Is three weeks from sprout emerging out of ground or from when it looks like a solid plant?


3 weeks from sprout. So as soon as it came out of the ground I started counting.


----------



## aesan (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey Del,
How long did those THC bomb from seeds take 12/12 from sew? I know it says 8-10 weeks of flowering time but I feel like it is going so slow!


----------



## del66666 (Oct 3, 2011)

aesan said:


> Hey Del,
> How long did those THC bomb from seeds take 12/12 from sew? I know it says 8-10 weeks of flowering time but I feel like it is going so slow!


how long have yours been going then mate............i just cropped 1 that i germed on or a little after the 6 of july


----------



## kether noir (Oct 3, 2011)

93

most of my 12/12s are done. it did help me find mothers in an easy way, but i do get a hell of a lot more if i veg for just three weeks or four.
it was nice to try. i will keep this up but to a small degree, bagseed, and what not.

i did get some beautiful colas though.


93 93/93


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 3, 2011)

Can you put up some pictures kether? id love to see some colas from 12/12 seed. How long did it take you from seed to harvest?


----------



## kether noir (Oct 3, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Can you put up some pictures kether? id love to see some colas from 12/12 seed. How long did it take you from seed to harvest?


93


yeah i will. it took between 70 - 90 days seed to finished. it was neat. but if the genetics are good veg for a bit.


93 93/93


----------



## aesan (Oct 3, 2011)

del66666 said:


> how long have yours been going then mate............i just cropped 1 that i germed on or a little after the 6 of july


They sprouted Aug 22nd bro germed a few days before that...


----------



## del66666 (Oct 3, 2011)

a few pics in the cab.................


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 3, 2011)

del66666 said:


> a few pics in the cab.................


Fan dabi dozi.....................del boy!!!!


----------



## kgb424 (Oct 3, 2011)

got a quick question for you, so would using 16oz cups be big enough,or should I start in 10oz cups and then transfer into the 16oz cups or should I use some thing bigger or just use 16oz cups and not transplant them at all


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 3, 2011)

In my own experience so far, use a 1, if not a two gallon container per seed.


----------



## kgb424 (Oct 3, 2011)

I can only fit 6 6" pots in my cabinet its all right to vegg them in 6" pots then put them outside to flower, but the weather is going south fast,when using the 6" pots to flower in they spread out too much because of the stretch and the lower branches do not get enough light,they kinda over lap each other, so I was hoping that the 16oz cups would be better, so I can fit more plants in my cabinet


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 3, 2011)

Sometimes, more plants is worst. Ask anyone who's had to deal with mold or mildew. Have as much surface area of soil as you can, and put 4 2 gallon pots in. You'll thank yourself later.


----------



## kgb424 (Oct 3, 2011)

I understand what you are saying, my cabinet inside dimensions are 21"s wide, 15"s deep, and to the bottom of the lights 18" high, so I'm limited by hight,so I want short pots, or some sort of small square pots, or a short planter maybe


----------



## Kson503 (Oct 4, 2011)

Okay i understand it ABSOLUTELY isnt ideal but would it even be worth it to go 12/12 with 400 watt MH. I have a great amount of space but have to work with what i got in the light department for now.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 4, 2011)

Kson503 said:


> Okay i understand it ABSOLUTELY isnt ideal but would it even be worth it to go 12/12 with 400 watt MH. I have a great amount of space but have to work with what i got in the light department for now.


mh should work fine mate............but i guess you will tell me if im wrong....


----------



## del66666 (Oct 4, 2011)

kgb424 said:


> I understand what you are saying, my cabinet inside dimensions are 21"s wide, 15"s deep, and to the bottom of the lights 18" high, so I'm limited by hight,so I want short pots, or some sort of small square pots, or a short planter maybe


theres a thread with peeps doing 16 oz cup contest so i see no reason not to use them...........heres a plant i did in a 6 inch pot


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 4, 2011)

Here is day 26 of my void plant from seed. I saw someone ask what a topped 12/12 seed looks like when finishing. I topped this day 20, and now 4 new budsites are popping out. Compared to the other 12/12 seeds, this one seems to be much more bushier and I will be able to clone it in a week or so. In my own opinion so far with 12/12 seed topping, I would only use hard sativas to top since the training is much easier. I tried to do a 12/12 seed topping with a pure 100% indica, and it looks terrible. Too much bushiness to a point that I cant even determine sex because I cant go into the main nodes from all the leaves.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 4, 2011)

Been busy of late, changing my grow around yet again lol, got lots on the go atm and doing a fair amount of experimenting as well. Gotta build some new cabs so its time to break out the power tools and i aint got alot of time to build them. Heres whats happening in my grow room
.


Cab one is mainly skunk on 12/12 from seed

Cab two also has some skunk but some burmese kush, cole train and lemon skunk on 12/12 as well. The seedlings in rockwool are all lemon skunk from DNA, gonna find the best pheno and get me a few mothers for my clone grows. This is without doubt some of the best smoke ive had for a long time, blew my fucking head off lol and went down a treat with all that smoked it.
cab three is skunk on 12/12 from seed, one looks like its been topped but it aint just grew out like that.
This lot are 12/12 from clones, rocklock. Waited till i had a some good root growth before flipping they are much smaller than seed grows but seem to be budding up nicely, got 4 weeks left on these.


----------



## seamore green (Oct 4, 2011)

So I believed I had a salt build up in almost all my plants since I haven't flushed. I flushed 2x times container size, some 3x depending in color of run off. When I started the water was coming out green. Is that salt build up? Also is it better to flush during light or dark cycle?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 4, 2011)

Never had green run off man, salt build up will show itself in the plants, whats the leaves look like and whats your medium. I run a low PPM and only flush at the end of my grow, stick some pics up, its lot easier to help if we can see whats going on mate.


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 4, 2011)

all looking good jimmy! them clones should fatten up nicely before their done. my skunk #1 are only short with loads of stretched side branching is this normal for 12/12 seed?
here is 2 of them they are all more or less the same an just starting to flower,


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 4, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> all looking good jimmy! them clones should fatten up nicely before their done. my skunk #1 are only short with loads of stretched side branching is this normal for 12/12 seed?
> here is 2 of them they are all more or less the same an just starting to flower,
> View attachment 1819493View attachment 1819489View attachment 1819490View attachment 1819491


Yes mate perfectly normal. Skunk #1 can throw out a few different phenos even on a 12/12 grow, i seem to have been lucky and only had the odd few that branched the vast majority were single fat colas. Looking nice Mr G gonna have some nice bud soon mate.


----------



## seamore green (Oct 4, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Never had green run off man, salt build up will show itself in the plants, whats the leaves look like and whats your medium. I run a low PPM and only flush at the end of my grow, stick some pics up, its lot easier to help if we can see whats going on mate.


i'm using foxfarm ocean forest. Lots of necrosis on the fan leaves mainly,still some on bud leaves too. Begins with some bronzing, then eventually tips of leaves dry up, get crispy and fall off. Could also be iron or manganese deficiency I think but I need clarification to figure it out and fix it. I'll try and get a couple pics up later today. Thanks jimmy


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 4, 2011)

thats good to hear, i cant wait to see the results of this 12/12 form seed, it will taken longer than i expected, i put them in to germ on the 27th august so its been a little over 5 weeks to get this far but should see some good results. i dont want to wait as long next time so 12/12 clones next, but i think i will always keep a few seeds going just so i can try lots of different types of bud.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 4, 2011)

seamore green said:


> i'm using foxfarm ocean forest. Lots of necrosis on the fan leaves mainly,still some on bud leaves too. Begins with some bronzing, then eventually tips of leaves dry up, get crispy and fall off. Could also be iron or manganese deficiency I think but I need clarification to figure it out and fix it. I'll try and get a couple pics up later today. Thanks jimmy


Sounds like O.D on the nutes but pics will help with that, run a low PPM for a few days and see if that helps.


----------



## doring (Oct 4, 2011)

someone grew these plants? have details about them?

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/samsara-seeds-el-alquimista-feminized/prod_1613.html

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/female-seeds-white-widow-x-big-bud/prod_1421.html


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 4, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> thats good to hear, i cant wait to see the results of this 12/12 form seed, it will taken longer than i expected, i put them in to germ on the 27th august so its been a little over 5 weeks to get this far but should see some good results. i dont want to wait as long next time so 12/12 clones next, but i think i will always keep a few seeds going just so i can try lots of different types of bud.


Its roughly 11/12 weeks for skunk on 12/12. I run a few cabs so i can start one lot off while another lot a finishing in another cab so i dont have to wait as long, my start off cab is nothing fancy just a cab with a light and and extraction i dont think i could grow with just one cab mate, far to impatient. Yeah clones will knock a few weeks off depending on what sort of yeild your after by the time it takes a clone to root well then add the flowering time on to that there aint alot in it. Main advantage of clones is you know you have a good pheno to start with and you aint got the variance in height and structure that seeds give you. Im gonna run a 20 plant clone SOG grow under a 600w and aim for 20 plus oz.


----------



## doring (Oct 4, 2011)

del i have a question. i have biobizz line nutes bio grow,bio bloom,top max for soil. can i use in coco thats nutes? or i need something special nutes for coco? thanks.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 4, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> View attachment 1819295View attachment 1819294View attachment 1819296View attachment 1819297
> 
> Here is day 26 of my void plant from seed. I saw someone ask what a topped 12/12 seed looks like when finishing. I topped this day 20, and now 4 new budsites are popping out. Compared to the other 12/12 seeds, this one seems to be much more bushier and I will be able to clone it in a week or so. In my own opinion so far with 12/12 seed topping, I would only use hard sativas to top since the training is much easier. I tried to do a 12/12 seed topping with a pure 100% indica, and it looks terrible. Too much bushiness to a point that I cant even determine sex because I cant go into the main nodes from all the leaves.


nothing ventured and all that mate.........


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 4, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Its roughly 11/12 weeks for skunk on 12/12. I run a few cabs so i can start one lot off while another lot a finishing in another cab so i dont have to wait as long, my start off cab is nothing fancy just a cab with a light and and extraction i dont think i could grow with just one cab mate, far to impatient. Yeah clones will knock a few weeks off depending on what sort of yeild your after by the time it takes a clone to root well then add the flowering time on to that there aint alot in it. Main advantage of clones is you know you have a good pheno to start with and you aint got the variance in height and structure that seeds give you. Im gonna run a 20 plant clone SOG grow under a 600w and aim for 20 plus oz.


thats the reason i want to try it with clones, just so i know what im working with, i could set something up with about 10 clones an done every 10 weeks or so i would be more than happy with 1oz per plant to keep me going till the next one,


----------



## del66666 (Oct 4, 2011)

doring said:


> del i have a question. i have biobizz line nutes bio grow,bio bloom,top max for soil. can i use in coco thats nutes? or i need something special nutes for coco? thanks.


they say you should use coco specific nutes mate ..... but you never know til you try........i use bio bloom for last few weeks now to give it a better taste


----------



## del66666 (Oct 4, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Been busy of late, changing my grow around yet again lol, got lots on the go atm and doing a fair amount of experimenting as well. Gotta build some new cabs so its time to break out the power tools and i aint got alot of time to build them. Heres whats happening in my grow room
> .
> 
> 
> ...


nice work as ever mate...........is that 2 in a pot in that 3rd pic?


----------



## del66666 (Oct 4, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> all looking good jimmy! them clones should fatten up nicely before their done. my skunk #1 are only short with loads of stretched side branching is this normal for 12/12 seed?
> here is 2 of them they are all more or less the same an just starting to flower,
> View attachment 1819493View attachment 1819489View attachment 1819490View attachment 1819491


girls are looking mighty fine mate...........


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 4, 2011)

del.. looking at running coco on the next lot.. but i dunno if i can bring myself to be watering every day  i'm far too lazy for that shit.. lol

would you say that during flower you're watering every day?


----------



## del66666 (Oct 4, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> del.. looking at running coco on the next lot.. but i dunno if i can bring myself to be watering every day  i'm far too lazy for that shit.. lol
> 
> would you say that during flower you're watering every day?


towards end of flowering its mostly every day mate.....how many you thinking of doing


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello delboy, hows ya garden growing?. I assume you mean this one mate. No interfering from me just popped out and grew like this, one plant which looks like its gonna give me two nice colas. have to see how she turns out, never had one like this before. BTW i know you like the old lemon skunk mate and have grown out the GHS version so if you get the chance try DNAs one. Best smoke ive had for long time, defo gonna be growing this for a good while.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 4, 2011)

if its everyday then i'll probably just do 3 i reckon... 6L 
should just about cope  lol



del66666 said:


> towards end of flowering its mostly every day mate.....how many you thinking of doing


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 4, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> thats the reason i want to try it with clones, just so i know what im working with, i could set something up with about 10 clones an done every 10 weeks or so i would be more than happy with 1oz per plant to keep me going till the next one,


Yeah an oz per clone is easily doable, i rekon ill be getting that off mine and really they didnt have zero veg time. Im also dropping down pot size as well both for my seed grows and clone grows, 4.5ltr square pots is what ill be using from now on. Save on coco and get in more plants.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 4, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Hello delboy, hows ya garden growing?. I assume you mean this one mateView attachment 1819978. No interfering from me just popped out and grew like this, one plant which looks like its gonna give me two nice colas. have to see how she turns out, never had one like this before. BTW i know you like the old lemon skunk mate and have grown out the GHS version so if you get the chance try DNAs one. Best smoke ive had for long time, defo gonna be growing this for a good while.


garden is good mate....just bought a 1.2m tent and 600 light and kit..got it at someones house with 12 plants on the go.........2 lemon skunk, 1 cole train, 2 burmese, 1 rocklock an 6 big bomb, be ready for chrimbo.......got 2 gh skunk just finishing............ones a big foooker...will defo try dna............nevr had a double cola but had a double side branch...you building more cabs lol, aint you got enough yet


----------



## del66666 (Oct 4, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> if its everyday then i'll probably just do 3 i reckon... 6L
> should just about cope  lol


silly sod ive had 16 on the go and managed but i really think less is more mate


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 4, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah an oz per clone is easily doable, i rekon ill be getting that off mine and really they didnt have zero veg time. Im also dropping down pot size as well both for my seed grows and clone grows, 4.5ltr square pots is what ill be using from now on. Save on coco and get in more plants.


i was thinking about the pot size for 12/12 clones before, they would not need much root space, i seen some 5ltr ones on ebey before that i was thinking about they were round tho, might have a look at my local shop for some


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 4, 2011)

del66666 said:


> garden is good mate....just bought a 1.2m tent and 600 light and kit..got it at someones house with 12 plants on the go.........2 lemon skunk, 1 cole train, 2 burmese, 1 rocklock an 6 big bomb, be ready for chrimbo.......got 2 gh skunk just finishing............ones a big foooker...will defo try dna............nevr had a double cola but had a double side branch...you building more cabs lol, aint you got enough yet


Haha never have enough i rekon but had to take me tent down which was in the spare room as im gonna have the old inlaws down to stay soon, and what with xmas just around the corner no doubt ill have more people crashing at mine so all my grows are now in the garage which is out of bounds to all. Tents far to big for the garage so need to knock up some cabs and have a good idea of how im gonna build it, ill stick pics up when there done just hope the old wood working skills are still up to it as its been a while lol. You got the same as me on the go eh, good old herbies look forward to seeing this monster lemon when its done. Yeah if you get the chance try the dna, as i wont be doing any GHS grows so would be good to see what you rekon is the better version.


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 4, 2011)

del66666 said:


> garden is good mate....just bought a 1.2m tent and 600 light and kit..got it at someones house with 12 plants on the go.........2 lemon skunk, 1 cole train, 2 burmese, 1 rocklock an 6 big bomb, be ready for chrimbo.......got 2 gh skunk just finishing............ones a big foooker...will defo try dna............nevr had a double cola but had a double side branch...you building more cabs lol, aint you got enough yet


12 in a 1.2m tent? my tent is the same size an i have 4 skunk#1, 2 top dawg, an 1 huge plant that was donated to me form a friend an running out of space fast! also having humidity problems at the min, im putting my fans on as much as i can at night till i go sleep but its still getting upto 80% in there,


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 4, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> i was thinking about the pot size for 12/12 clones before, they would not need much root space, i seen some 5ltr ones on ebey before that i was thinking about they were round tho, might have a look at my local shop for some


Ive always used 6.5 ltr pots for my 12/12 grows and theres always been plenty of space for the roots but i rekon i could drop down a few sizes with no adverse effects, these 4.5 ltr square ones ive seen look good so im gonna give them a bash, for my clone grows there be perfect but for the seed grows ill have to wait and see.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 4, 2011)

come and give me a hand mantiszn, ive got 30 odd on the go and its a full time job but the rewards are worth it.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 4, 2011)

yeh problem is i already have a full time job  so two full times jobs is a bit much... only get home at like 7pm-8pm .. by the time i've relaxed cooked dinner sorted dishes had a smoke its usually after midnight.. then i gotta water the plants .. filter the water (my tap water is fucked) mix the nutes pull them out water them put them back.. you get the picture...

ahhh i should just fucking dole it up and make this my full time job... one day.. one day...



jimmygreenfingers said:


> come and give me a hand mantiszn, ive got 30 odd on the go and its a full time job but the rewards are worth it.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 4, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> yeh problem is i already have a full time job  so two full times jobs is a bit much... only get home at like 7pm-8pm .. by the time i've relaxed cooked dinner sorted dishes had a smoke its usually after midnight.. then i gotta water the plants .. filter the water (my tap water is fucked) mix the nutes pull them out water them put them back.. you get the picture...
> 
> ahhh i should just fucking dole it up and make this my full time job... one day.. one day...


I know the feeling mate, it does become a chore at times and no doubt i wouldnt be doing this many if i had to get my arse out my pit every morning to do a proper job lol.


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 4, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Ive always used 6.5 ltr pots for my 12/12 grows and theres always been plenty of space for the roots but i rekon i could drop down a few sizes with no adverse effects, these 4.5 ltr square ones ive seen look good so im gonna give them a bash, for my clone grows there be perfect but for the seed grows ill have to wait and see.


its a good idea mate you will fit loads in a small space! i have a root question, do the roots keep growing right till the end of the plants life or do they slow/stop when they start flowering? i have never thought about this before so dont know the answer.


----------



## countryboystoner (Oct 4, 2011)

hi guys and girls could some one give me a arvage cost of runnin a 400 wat hps light a month thanks


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 4, 2011)

mornin growers hows things today...


----------



## del66666 (Oct 5, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> yeh problem is i already have a full time job  so two full times jobs is a bit much... only get home at like 7pm-8pm .. by the time i've relaxed cooked dinner sorted dishes had a smoke its usually after midnight.. then i gotta water the plants .. filter the water (my tap water is fucked) mix the nutes pull them out water them put them back.. you get the picture...
> 
> ahhh i should just fucking dole it up and make this my full time job... one day.. one day...


no good on the dole mate they make you work for it these days...............


----------



## del66666 (Oct 5, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin growers hows things today...


morning kev..your up early mate


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 5, 2011)

always am mate ..got kids...


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 5, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I know the feeling mate, it does become a chore at times and no doubt i wouldnt be doing this many if i had to get my arse out my pit every morning to do a proper job lol.


Awrite Jimmy m8. Where the fuck u been? Mantz your an IT guy, why not work for yourself at home. (can u not work other peoples PC's from yours??)


----------



## curly604 (Oct 5, 2011)

countryboystoner said:


> hi guys and girls could some one give me a arvage cost of runnin a 400 wat hps light a month thanks


...... very fucking cheap ..... dont worry about it man


----------



## curly604 (Oct 5, 2011)

..... i guess i didnt answer your question....... depends where you live / how much you pay for electricity ...... a 400w in my end of the world ..... very little man , i would say 40 -50$ a month or less ..... staggering isnt it, i myself at a time thought even a 1000w hps setup would raise suspicions but i know of a few 4 - 6000w grows that dont steal power and stay under the radar


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 5, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> its a good idea mate you will fit loads in a small space! i have a root question, do the roots keep growing right till the end of the plants life or do they slow/stop when they start flowering? i have never thought about this before so dont know the answer.


Im not 100% but from my observations when running DWC or NFT where you can see the roots is that they continue developing right the way through flower. I would imagine that towards the end of the plants life it stops working on the roots and puts all its energy into the buds.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Awrite Jimmy m8. Where the fuck u been? Mantz your an IT guy, why not work for yourself at home. (can u not work other peoples PC's from yours??)


Hello billy, was off line for good few weeks thanks to BT fucking something up at their end. Hows things mate, you got those LED panels you were after.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 5, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Hello billy, was off line for good few weeks thanks to BT fucking something up at their end. Hows things mate, you got those LED panels you were after.


I spoke to a guy in Glasgow who done a 300 plant grow with loads of 900w LED's and plasma lights. He was gutted. Says he was pulling roughly 3.5oz per plant using MH and then it dropped to 1.5oz using LEDS's. Says he only saved about £900 on leccy. He is back using MH and HPS and sold the LED's and plasma lights for a fraction of what he paid. So eh, they aint no good for me


----------



## curly604 (Oct 5, 2011)

..... maybe what kinda space you tryin to fill? ..... how long ago was this fail by buddy?


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 5, 2011)

He used the same space, exact same conditions and strain. Only thing he changed was the lights. It was about 3 weeks ago. I was all for them but I was just sold on the guys sales pitch. The are nowhere near MH or HPS for flowering


----------



## curly604 (Oct 5, 2011)

........... i wont get into as i am fairly drunk right now , but all i gotta say is , led's are like a used car of craigslist ..... if you spend the time and do your home work ...... you get what you wanted ...... but if ya try to cut corners..... your gonna get fucked.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 5, 2011)

This guy is a large scale grower who has over 20 years experience. He tried something new and it didn't work. Im in this for the $'s so LED's aint for me. If LED's is your way then thats OK.lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 5, 2011)

PS- Drunk on a Wednesday??????lol


----------



## curly604 (Oct 5, 2011)

bahahahahhaha awsome man i would have thought this the last place for someone to call me out on drinking on a Wednesday but yep here i am ........ actually to be honest in my part of the world it was Tuesday night i was drinking ......LOL. also lets just say that a "friend" of mine no longer has to worry about the day of the week thanks to this beautiful plant that brought us all here


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 5, 2011)

I try and stay off the booze through the week, its hard though. Scotland has a really strong drinking culture. Also second to America in the heart disease department.lol Deep fried Mars Bars is the norm here.lol(not shitting you, google "deep fried Mars Bars")

Who says money doesnt grow on trees


----------



## curly604 (Oct 5, 2011)

also there is money in led's , ya just gotta find the right one's bro ..... at that i bought a 2 spectrum 120w chineese led that ran at probly 60 - 80 true watts and i pulled 2 oz's off it......... now i have a 290w 12 spetrum led light that runs at 290 watts true power ......... what ya think i can pulll off that ......


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## curly604 (Oct 5, 2011)

oh and i forgot to add that was my first led and first hydro run so there were a few fuck ups along the way to say the least.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 5, 2011)

curly604 said:


> oh and i forgot to add that was my first led and first hydro run so there were a few fuck ups along the way to say the least.


I make fuck up every grow, whether its my fault or not.lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 5, 2011)

Think your better off billy boy with the HPS atleast you know they work LEDs seem very hit n miss. Been looking at thos sun pulse bulbs for digi ballasts bit pricey but might give em a go and see what there like.


----------



## curly604 (Oct 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I try and stay off the booze through the week, its hard though. Scotland has a really strong drinking culture. Also second to America in the heart disease department.lol Deep fried Mars Bars is the norm here.lol(not shitting you, google "deep fried Mars Bars")
> 
> Who says money doesnt grow on trees



lol tooo funy im part scottish and my local pub sells deep fried mars bars...... hahhhahahahah , im from canada though "true land of the free"


----------



## del66666 (Oct 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


>


silly sod.........


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Oct 5, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


>


My mind - blown.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 5, 2011)

I dont wanna ruin it but if you look slowley over it, you'll get it


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Oct 5, 2011)

...nope, it's just messing my head up even more, the dog is owning me  i need to smoke less!


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 5, 2011)

cherrybomb74 said:


> ...nope, it's just messing my head up even more, the dog is owning me  I need to smoke less!


lol..............


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 5, 2011)

i dont get it eithor .. what am i missing ?


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 5, 2011)

they're all different...


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 5, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> they're all different...


You win a watch


----------



## weedmastatx (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow about time I took about 2 weeks to go thru this thread and I'm sold on the 12/12. I've been looking for the most time efficient way of growing. I'm actually in the final weeks of my 4th grow. I tried full term growing with weeks of veg, then I tried autos and realized they use to much energy. So now I think I'm going to give 12/12 a try. Del really sold the idea well. At the beginning of the thread I thought indicas would work really well using this method so i went and pick up some pre 98 beans from Cali connection, OG 18 from reserva, and some lemon skunk from DNA. I think I made some great choices. I'm going to start germin them this weekend and pics will follow. Before I came across this I had already started a DNA cheese that's been in veg for about 2.5 weeks so as soon as I chop my autos I'm flipping the lights 12/12 permanently.


----------



## aesan (Oct 5, 2011)

weedmastatx said:


> Wow about time I took about 2 weeks to go thru this thread and I'm sold on the 12/12. I've been looking for the most time efficient way of growing. I'm actually in the final weeks of my 4th grow. I tried full term growing with weeks of veg, then I tried autos and realized they use to much energy. So now I think I'm going to give 12/12 a try. Del really sold the idea well. At the beginning of the thread I thought indicas would work really well using this method so i went and pick up some pre 98 beans from Cali connection, OG 18 from reserva, and some lemon skunk from DNA. I think I made some great choices. I'm going to start germin them this weekend and pics will follow. Before I came across this I had already started a DNA cheese that's been in veg for about 2.5 weeks so as soon as I chop my autos I'm flipping the lights 12/12 permanently.


Took me a couple weeks to get all the way through it too bro....glad to hear I'm not the only one who came in late and read all 300 pages... I'm 2 months into my 12/12 from seed and WOW


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 5, 2011)

Put up some pics aesan, would love to see it.


----------



## aesan (Oct 5, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Put up some pics aesan, would love to see it.


Still too paranoid turtle... maybe someday I'll grow some balls LOL


----------



## weedmastatx (Oct 5, 2011)

Good I'm not the only one to read thru it


----------



## del66666 (Oct 6, 2011)

weedmastatx said:


> Wow about time I took about 2 weeks to go thru this thread and I'm sold on the 12/12. I've been looking for the most time efficient way of growing. I'm actually in the final weeks of my 4th grow. I tried full term growing with weeks of veg, then I tried autos and realized they use to much energy. So now I think I'm going to give 12/12 a try. Del really sold the idea well. At the beginning of the thread I thought indicas would work really well using this method so i went and pick up some pre 98 beans from Cali connection, OG 18 from reserva, and some lemon skunk from DNA. I think I made some great choices. I'm going to start germin them this weekend and pics will follow. Before I came across this I had already started a DNA cheese that's been in veg for about 2.5 weeks so as soon as I chop my autos I'm flipping the lights 12/12 permanently.



welcome, glad that you are joining us......look forward to seeing your work........


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

hows things del mate all well i hope pal..


----------



## del66666 (Oct 6, 2011)

morning kev.........yeah mate all good, just watching the bbc news and depressing myself lol.................got my new 600 tent up and running so more for chrimbo........hows all with you mate


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

doin ok mate nearly fifnished the biuld boutght tent and it to big to fit in but i have a plan ill message ya when updates are on ..think ull enjoy it hahaha


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 6, 2011)

Send me one of the bracelet things you had.. You got any of the black wans?



supersillybilly said:


> You win a watch


----------



## robsteele09 (Oct 6, 2011)

Im around my tenth week from seed,buds are startn to get more aroused you can say but after having 2 incidents from nute burn I think it slowed my flowering stage but even though with the miscues I think plants are doing fine. I'm letting them go until trich's are brown enough to cut down plants. I would say prolly another 3-4 weeks hopefully. I'm a first time grower didn't expect much but actually my expectations have change so has my attitude on the marijuana grow life. I just want to thank Del66666 for providing this thread.

P.S>>>>> I will try to get a better pic of the buds later 2 nite, my brother in law has a better solution for pics my phone takes terrible pics.


----------



## robsteele09 (Oct 6, 2011)

P.S>>>>>>>> Don't over use Fox Farm Nutes........... You will pay a penalty


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

Angel grow on my signature or thread mate think ull like it..argos now sellin growtents...


----------



## SlimJim503 (Oct 6, 2011)

robsteele09 said:


> P.S>>>>>>>> Don't over use Fox Farm Nutes........... You will pay a penalty


 Why do you say this i run all FF gear what kinda problem did you run into?


----------



## robsteele09 (Oct 6, 2011)

I think I gave my plants too much liquid, I was using FF Tiger Bloom I did 1tsp per plant then upt it to like 3 there in 5 gallon pots but idk for some reason they could not take the heat. I give them about a gallon of water every week, should I be doing more or less or what, I actually just stop doing the nute feeds but if you could help me maybe I can give them some more before its time for harvest. All the help would be appreciated, but I did love the FF Ocean Forest soil tat shit it awesome.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 6, 2011)

Dunno about FF nutes but sensi is pretty strong shit as well, go mad with this stuff and your fry your plants lol. Got me wood ordered for my cabs, all cut to size and delivered saves me digging out my table saw from the shed, so thats me sorted for the weekend gonna be a busy one.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Oct 6, 2011)

I run happy frog in 16oz party cups for about two weeks then into FF OF. People say not to feed sprouts but i dont listen i give then FF Big bloom from about day 2-3 sprout i find it gives more branching i also use Superthrive from day 2-3. So my mix for BB and ST the first two weeks goes 1 TBL of Big bloom on the 2-3rd day then next watering straight water then the next feeding/watering i feed with 1/4 TSP of superthrive. I try to make my last feeding in the party cups to be superthrive then for the first week after they go into FF OF i feed with superthrive and straight water and pick up the big bloom the second week towards the end of the second week i mix up 1 TBL of big bloom and 1TSP of grow big with the 1/4 Superthrive and continue on my feedings every other watering. I build up from there but i've never even taken them to 3 TSP tiger bloom. Oh i wait till they sex to feed TB cuz i've found TB puts them into flowering like a light switch so if its applied to early it cuts down on the stretch in flower. Have yet to burn any plants and i work my nutes up by 1/4 to half of a TSP OR TBL so if its 1tsp then the next week i run 1 1/4 the next week. i dont have a PPM gauge im going to link you up to my buddys thread hes a FF guy to he never goes full strength either but swears by Koolbloom powder to add the last few weeks as the flowering booster instead of trying to put in as much TB as he can. Also why did you put in 3 the FF feeding chart stops at 2

I just woke up hope this makes sense if not im more then willing to go into further detail. I'll pm you that link tell me Slim sent you.

So what week are you how long did you veg do you have a thread or journal and what are you up to in nutrients? Whats going on did you burn or are they burning.


----------



## robsteele09 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow that was a lot bro but great details i give u ur rep++ for tat, anyways im on about week 10 from seed, im doing the 12-12 method. I don't know y I gave them 3 no really it was like like 2 and a half. But they did burned, I flushed them out ASAP and they recovered very nicely, then my stupid ass got greedy and had to do the same as last time because I thought they could handle it this time only 1 plant got seriously nute burned and I had to just pull her out big time. So im almost a full 10 weeks in I think my plants could go another 3-4 weeks idk im a new grower maybe this pic tat im showing can give you a hint on how much longer i have. All i know when the buds start to turn brown they are ready to chop down rite.... I stop doing nutes after week 8, you really can't see the pic all tat good I can provide a better one later 2 nite


----------



## SlimJim503 (Oct 6, 2011)

What week did they start flowering Del can help you better on the 12/12 im just trying that out myself on week like 3 from seed. But next time you get burn flush like you did and add like 1/4 feed toward the end of flush so your not taking all nutrients away. My buddy said come on over so anything you what to know about FF we might be able to help. Im always on here so either post a pic up on my thread or here if Del dont mind.

Del what do you have in the works as of late buddy?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 6, 2011)

robsteele09 said:


> View attachment 1822465
> 
> Wow that was a lot bro but great details i give u ur rep++ for tat, anyways im on about week 10 from seed, im doing the 12-12 method. I don't know y I gave them 3 no really it was like like 2 and a half. But they did burned, I flushed them out ASAP and they recovered very nicely, then my stupid ass got greedy and had to do the same as last time because I thought they could handle it this time only 1 plant got seriously nute burned and I had to just pull her out big time. So im almost a full 10 weeks in I think my plants could go another 3-4 weeks idk im a new grower maybe this pic tat im showing can give you a hint on how much longer i have. All i know when the buds start to turn brown they are ready to chop down rite.... I stop doing nutes after week 8, you really can't see the pic all tat good I can provide a better one later 2 nite


Got a way to go yet man, i'd keep up with the nutes for a while yet. Difficult to say how long you got left but id say atleast 4 weeks plus.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 6, 2011)

hey 12/12 growers! hope your all doing awesome.
need more budporn please...lol 
take it easy
amber


----------



## geturgrowon (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## del66666 (Oct 6, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> What week did they start flowering Del can help you better on the 12/12 im just trying that out myself on week like 3 from seed. But next time you get burn flush like you did and add like 1/4 feed toward the end of flush so your not taking all nutrients away. My buddy said come on over so anything you what to know about FF we might be able to help. Im always on here so either post a pic up on my thread or here if Del dont mind.
> 
> Del what do you have in the works as of late buddy?


hello mate..no i dont mind...........in the works.....bubblegum, bubblebomb ,lemon skunk ,top44 ,thc bomb , big bomb, cole train ,burmese kush and rocklock


----------



## del66666 (Oct 6, 2011)

robsteele09 said:


> View attachment 1822465
> 
> Wow that was a lot bro but great details i give u ur rep++ for tat, anyways im on about week 10 from seed, im doing the 12-12 method. I don't know y I gave them 3 no really it was like like 2 and a half. But they did burned, I flushed them out ASAP and they recovered very nicely, then my stupid ass got greedy and had to do the same as last time because I thought they could handle it this time only 1 plant got seriously nute burned and I had to just pull her out big time. So im almost a full 10 weeks in I think my plants could go another 3-4 weeks idk im a new grower maybe this pic tat im showing can give you a hint on how much longer i have. All i know when the buds start to turn brown they are ready to chop down rite.... I stop doing nutes after week 8, you really can't see the pic all tat good I can provide a better one later 2 nite


they dont look very developed to me you need to feed......as slim jim said how long been flowering?


----------



## del66666 (Oct 6, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey 12/12 growers! hope your all doing awesome.
> need more budporn please...lol
> take it easy
> amber


hey ambernoooooooooskiii, looking forward to seeing some big fat bottom girls on your thread , well fat colas anyway...........will put a few pics of my frosty fat cola gh lemon skunk up tomorrow night..........


----------



## robsteele09 (Oct 6, 2011)

del66666 im on week 10 from seed they startd to flower around week 6, but i also have had 2 incidents of nute burn i did flushed them out twice so i think my buds had a period of slow growth and had to throw one girl out my tent...... I do think they r on the right track now but will post more pics later 2 nite so i can show everybody better.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 8, 2011)

new toys del... if the coco goes wrong i'm blaming you... 

plus my 600w ballast


----------



## leffect (Oct 8, 2011)

Howdy doodle peeps.
Considering doing my 1st grow

I have an area 3m x 2nd that am considering using to go 12/12 from seed.

Would 3 x 600w hps lights be sufficient and have 9 plants under each light and different stages ( ie. 3 weeks behind the previous lot) 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 8, 2011)

fuk delski, i was just lookin through your killa journal here for pot pictures..hehehe, not pot(weed) but pots to pot the pot in..hahahahahahah...see what one balloon of lemon skunk does to me..haha....anyway i cant tell you how blown away i am at this girl in this teeny weeny pot.. lord have mercy!!! have a relaxing weekend, i have the tron up and running.. ill post a pic for ya.. its sooooo spaced out man.. thats why they call me a space cadet cuz of my phototron..hahah


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 8, 2011)

New 12/12 grow...exodus cheese, bubblebomb, pineapple chunk, black rose. 
incubating in the phototron.
take it easy .


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 8, 2011)

space cowgirl



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> New 12/12 grow...exodus cheese, bubblebomb, pineapple chunk, black rose.
> incubating in the phototron.
> take it easy .
> View attachment 1825762


----------



## del66666 (Oct 8, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> new toys del... if the coco goes wrong i'm blaming you...
> 
> plus my 600w ballast


not even you could go wrong with coco mate.........


----------



## del66666 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> New 12/12 grow...exodus cheese, bubblebomb, pineapple chunk, black rose.
> incubating in the phototron.
> take it easy .
> View attachment 1825762


wow thats a star trek gizzmo if ever i saw one


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 8, 2011)

del66666 said:


> wow thats a star trek gizzmo if ever i saw one


beam me up delski. lol haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 8, 2011)

View attachment 1825866View attachment 1825867View attachment 1825868

day 35, found most of their sex after feeding 4x awesomeblossoms. Looks like at least 40 more days.


----------



## leffect (Oct 8, 2011)

leffect said:


> Howdy doodle peeps.
> Considering doing my 1st grow
> 
> I have an area 3m x 2nd that am considering using to go 12/12 from seed.
> ...




Anyone?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 8, 2011)

Prob dont need 3 600waters mate. 9 plants under a 600 is fine when there big, the ones which are behind prob dont need a 600w, get away with a 400. Mine start off under tubes then go under a 400w then under a 600w when there flowering. Its your call man, wont do em any harm let us know how you get on.


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 8, 2011)

2 1000s will always out power 3 600s. 600s are nice for bigger areas, but your area doesn't seem too big. With 3ms, you can even get away with 1 1000w with a big hood on a track. Thats another thread though. I'm sure others can help you much better.


----------



## kingi95012 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dell, could you post some of your failed 12-12? or send me some pictures? (Big Bomb) I really want to see what the end result was like also what was the yields like?

I really think ive got a few fails  4 out of the 6 that I have in the house are not looking to good, Real stretchy looking not much flowering going on. The other 2 however are comeing along great there really starting to fill out


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 8, 2011)

kingi95012 said:


> Dell, could you post some of your failed 12-12? or send me some pictures? (Big Bomb) I really want to see what the end result was like also what was the yields like?
> 
> I really think ive got a few fails  4 out of the 6 that I have in the house are not looking to good, Real stretchy looking not much flowering going on. The other 2 however are comeing along great there really starting to fill out


Show us some pics man


----------



## tick tack toe (Oct 8, 2011)

I am now 4 weeks in. As you can see one is growing much faster than the other. The smaller plant is 4 day younger overall but is by far the weaker of the two.


I do have some concerns though. I have some young leaves going a dry on me. 



I was using tap water ... without sitting it out for 24 hours. now I leave it out for 48 hours before feeding. I use about 4ml of hesi coco per litter and my humidity is around 35 - 40%. Temp is around 27-28 degree C during light and 22 at night cycle. Trying to get the humidity higher but even with a bucket of water in the tent I can't. What do you think is the problem? Should I worry at all?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 8, 2011)

I wouldnt be to worried yet mate just keep an eye on them, if it gets worse and more leaves start to develop the same then throw up some more pics and one of us will be able to help. Hesi is good stuff, keep an eye on your PH and you should be ok.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 8, 2011)

tick tack toe said:


> I am now 4 weeks in. As you can see one is growing much faster than the other. The smaller plant is 4 day younger overall but is by far the weaker of the two.
> View attachment 1826300View attachment 1826302
> 
> I do have some concerns though. I have some young leaves going a dry on me.
> ...


its nothing to worry about if there older leaves , looks like you might of been giving it a few nutes to many but aslong as the new leaves arnt showing the same problems then it looks like its passed now 
letting the water sit is personnal preference i think theres plenty of arguements to both sides on RIU , i wouldnt worry bout humidity too much


----------



## tick tack toe (Oct 8, 2011)

sweet, thanks guys. I will keep watching as i am thinking it could be nute burn. I am making sure that I set my ph at 5.8 .. the run off is coming out at 6 so I am not to worried about that. If I see more leaves doing it I will cut back a little on the nutes to see if that helps things out.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 8, 2011)

thought id make a drying box.....went and bought wood...glue....tacks...started measuring and cutting..............then thought what the fuck am i doing...............went on net ordered a small 60cmx60cmx160cm.tent for using for drying....job done.........feet up and balloon filled......and emptied many times


----------



## SlimJim503 (Oct 8, 2011)

del66666 said:


> thought id make a drying box.....went and bought wood...glue....tacks...started measuring and cutting..............then thought what the fuck am i doing...............went on net ordered a small 60cmx60cmx160cm.tent for using for drying....job done.........feet up and balloon filled......and emptied many times


 Whats the balloon for whip its? I keep seeing people mention a balloon never seen or used one to smoke whats the run down? Just a lung or?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 8, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> Whats the balloon for whip its? I keep seeing people mention a balloon never seen or used one to smoke whats the run down? Just a lung or?


GREAT TASTE and Less Filling.hehehe. its vVVVvvvVVVVaAAAAAAAppppppppor.. vapor
this particular one being the one and only Volcano Vaporizor (the cadillac, kiddo)
its the official 12/12 growers fav way to medicate..hehehe.. 
hahah, i used to do whip its all the time. thats prob why i like these so much..lol

Yummy


----------



## SlimJim503 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh thats a turkey bag im not a fan of vaps when the volcano first came out my buds got one we ust to use full melt hash and 6ft turkey bags huff on it till you'd pass out Way over priced tho $600 you can buy a lot of glass for that. But im in need of body high for pain and not a head high thats why i prefer me bong


----------



## weedmastatx (Oct 8, 2011)

Just put the tent on 12 on 12 off. I got my cheese going and I just put pre 98 and rp of #18 In the dirt for germ. Can't wait


----------



## seamore green (Oct 8, 2011)

Funny story for you guys, plus a question. I just changed my feeding recipe to less strength so I could feed every watering. Consists of Fox Farm: 2tsp grow big, 1tsp tiger bloom and .5 tsp kangaroots root drench per gallon. I wrote it down and posted next to my feed chart for my partner to see. My roomate mistakenly read the .5tsp as 5tsp. Uh oh. 5 girls got this 10x the planned amount. So those beneficial microbes are probably destroying my plants as I type this. I'm hoping to not see much downfall from this, I'm really hoping, but I can only wait and see. I flushed one of them as soon as I found out so I'm going to see if that one does better or worse than no flush after the overfeed of root drench. Opinions?


----------



## kingi95012 (Oct 8, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Show us some pics man


Ill try get get them up later, Im going away fishing soon


----------



## del66666 (Oct 9, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> Oh thats a turkey bag im not a fan of vaps when the volcano first came out my buds got one we ust to use full melt hash and 6ft turkey bags huff on it till you'd pass out Way over priced tho $600 you can buy a lot of glass for that. But im in need of body high for pain and not a head high thats why i prefer me bong


paid 230 quid for mine and still using after 4 years.............cheap as chips


----------



## del66666 (Oct 9, 2011)

kingi95012 said:


> Dell, could you post some of your failed 12-12? or send me some pictures? (Big Bomb) I really want to see what the end result was like also what was the yields like?
> 
> I really think ive got a few fails  4 out of the 6 that I have in the house are not looking to good, Real stretchy looking not much flowering going on. The other 2 however are comeing along great there really starting to fill out


didnt really get any failure big bombs mate except for the ones that got crushed in transit........the 2 biggest i had stretched so i tied the tops over and got over 4 oz dry off each


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 9, 2011)

heya del long time no chat, gonna start doing 12-12 from clone from today for a while to see how it works out for me so might have to get posting in here an start raping ur thread a bit lmao


----------



## pampersgondry (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi these are my 12 12 from seed. They are in flower about 2 weeks. 8 plants under 600 hps . Im really enjoying my first proper grow. can't wait for another 6 weeks or so. I have 2 that are after sprouting yesterday and ill terminate a couple more in 2 weeks or so to get a perpetual going. What do you all think? All opinions and criticism welcome


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 9, 2011)

pampersgondry said:


> Hi these are my 12 12 from seed. They are in flower about 2 weeks. 8 plants under 600 hps . Im really enjoying my first proper grow. can't wait for another 6 weeks or so. I have 2 that are after sprouting yesterday and ill terminate a couple more in 2 weeks or so to get a perpetual going. What do you all think? All opinions and criticism welcome


Looking good mate, nice and healthy and coming along great keep up with what your doing and your gonna have plenty of bud mate. what strains you got on the go there man.


----------



## pampersgondry (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks Im using biobizz nutes never more than 1/2 strength so far. I have 2 Calif hash plant, 3 diesel , and 3 Santa sativa all dinafem. Im going to buy some lemon skunk soon . they are just in soil with a small bit of perlite


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 9, 2011)

Havent grown out any of thos myself although i have done some dinafem before. Lemon skunks a nice smoke, one of my favs got a fair few of those myself on the go 12/12 from seed and 12/12 from clones. welcome to the 12/12 club man nice to see more growers trying this method.


----------



## pampersgondry (Oct 9, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Havent grown out any of thos myself although i have done some dinafem before. Lemon skunks a nice smoke, one of my favs got a fair few of those myself on the go 12/12 from seed and 12/12 from clones. welcome to the 12/12 club man nice to see more growers trying this method.


Yeah i really like it so far .i would have never considered it until i read through this thread and saw some of you and del's success's.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah delboys the man when it comes to 12/12, after seeing his girls i had to try it and im glad i did. Ive never been a fan of growing trees indoors, small compact girls are what im after with plenty of bud and 12/12 from the start delivers. I was gonna go back and start veggin out some girls but ive had a change of heart, the only girls ive got vegging now are my lemon skunk mums which are for my clone grows, 12/12 from seed rocks its a great way of growing.


----------



## pampersgondry (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah so far it seems great. very easy and straight forward. They have all stayed nice and compact unlike other grows i have tried a while back.


----------



## l8arrival (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey guys, newbie here, i have 8 seedlings in 1x1 rockwool cubes.

On a 12/12 cycle, feeding everyday, in a propagator unit. Its been in there for 10 days now and 3 of the 8 have bent over. I have them stabilised with a cotton bud (with the cotton off of course) but i just wanted to know why this was, how could i fix this, and also if a fan blowing on the propagator would help and how, and finally how long roughly till the stem stregthens?

Oh yh, they are about 5inches long

Thanks


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 9, 2011)

l8arrival said:


> Hey guys, newbie here, i have 8 seedlings in 1x1 rockwool cubes.
> 
> On a 12/12 cycle, feeding everyday, in a propagator unit. Its been in there for 10 days now and 3 of the 8 have bent over. I have them stabilised with a cotton bud (with the cotton off of course) but i just wanted to know why this was, how could i fix this, and also if a fan blowing on the propagator would help and how, and finally how long roughly till the stem stregthens?
> 
> ...


sounds like their just stretching for the light, might be a good idea to pot them up, put them in deep so they can hold themselves up, what are you feeding them everyday? just make sure they dont dry out. if i use rockwool cubes i only use plain water till i see roots then i feed when i pot them up.


----------



## l8arrival (Oct 9, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> sounds like their just stretching for the light, might be a good idea to pot them up, put them in deep so they can hold themselves up, what are you feeding them everyday? just make sure they dont dry out. if i use rockwool cubes i only use plain water till i see roots then i feed when i pot them up.


The light is approx 30cm away from the propagation unit, so why would it be stretching? Light is a 250w envirolight

Im feeding them house and garden hydro grow a & b, although for the last week i was only using a until someone told me im supposed to use both of them.

I touch the rockwool everyday and i never allow them to dry.

I heard blowing a fan is good, but where am i suppose to blow the fan? On the propagator? lol


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 9, 2011)

a 250w enviro is not very powerful and can be put a lot closer that that without burning your plants. yeah A+B need to go together, what are you using soil/coco/hydro?


----------



## l8arrival (Oct 9, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> a 250w enviro is not very powerful and can be put a lot closer that that without burning your plants. yeah A+B need to go together, what are you using soil/coco/hydro?


Sorry, im using hydro, but their still in the prop unit.

So you think i should bring them closer? What about this fan issue also? what are your thoughts?


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 9, 2011)

i have no experience using a propagation unit i just put them in my coco an away they go fans blowing them from day 1, i think if you put a fan on to blow yours now they will just blow over so you need some support for them when you do. i had a 125w envoro an when i used it it was about 2-3 inches away from my plants i didnt use that light much so maybe someone with more experience with those lights can tell you how close you can actually get them.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 9, 2011)

pampersgondry said:


> Thanks Im using biobizz nutes never more than 1/2 strength so far. I have 2 Calif hash plant, 3 diesel , and 3 Santa sativa all dinafem. Im going to buy some lemon skunk soon . they are just in soil with a small bit of perlite


Hi papers..your buds are really sweet looking and your leaves look nice and healthy. Thanks for posting here, lovely pictures.
The strains you are growing sound mouth watering. Lemon Skunk is a fav of mine..cool sativa strain.
I have used biobizz for 2 grows, its alright.. but i find that the veg nute.. bio grow was super week in Nitrongen and i had to use an full nitrogen suppliment to help my girls through vegging. 
I hope you dont have the same problem. Take it easy.. Amber


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 9, 2011)

hi this coco came recommended by hydro guy.. the other option was Bio Bizz coco..
look ok?  for the 12!2 growing


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 10, 2011)

looks fine that amber...


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 10, 2011)

A couple of usless pics to clogg up the thread with. New pots, 4.5ltr next to my regular 6.5ltr for my clone grows, reckon these smaller pots will be fine for clones on 12/12 but no good for 12/12 from seed. All my wood has finally arrived for my new cabs, wanted it here for the weekend but that didnt happen so gonna start the build tomorrow as i aint got the energy for it now. Got my ikea cupbaord doors for the cabs and just need the casters which ill get today then its build time
.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 10, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hi this coco came recommended by hydro guy.. the other option was Bio Bizz coco..
> look ok?  for the 12!2 growing
> 
> View attachment 1828597


*Be perfect, if i do ok with the cheapo stuff you should be good with that, supposed to be good stuff.*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks kevs and jimbo! 
and i fuckin love your new avitar Del Boy, can you possibly post a larger picture of it for my to look at. I cant quite make out whats in that hand? a bong? nice one .. have a good work week Club 12/12.. say any contests a brewin'? lmao..later amber


----------



## aesan (Oct 10, 2011)

pampersgondry said:


> Hi these are my 12 12 from seed. They are in flower about 2 weeks. 8 plants under 600 hps . Im really enjoying my first proper grow. can't wait for another 6 weeks or so. I have 2 that are after sprouting yesterday and ill terminate a couple more in 2 weeks or so to get a perpetual going. What do you all think? All opinions and criticism welcome


Nice plants man! which strain is the second pic?


----------



## del66666 (Oct 10, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> heya del long time no chat, gonna start doing 12-12 from clone from today for a while to see how it works out for me so might have to get posting in here an start raping ur thread a bit lmao


hello mate, hows things.....plenty of room here for you , more than welcometo post what you want........


----------



## pampersgondry (Oct 10, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi papers..your buds are really sweet looking and your leaves look nice and healthy. Thanks for posting here, lovely pictures.
> The strains you are growing sound mouth watering. Lemon Skunk is a fav of mine..cool sativa strain.
> I have used biobizz for 2 grows, its alright.. but i find that the veg nute.. bio grow was super week in Nitrongen and i had to use an full nitrogen suppliment to help my girls through vegging.
> I hope you dont have the same problem. Take it easy.. Amber


 hi amber, thanks yeah im happy enough with them so far , i learned a lot from this thread. i have only fed them biogrow twice so far and only half strength . i have had no yellowing of leaves so far. Important feeding them biobloom now . Looking forward to smoking some of them soon.


----------



## pampersgondry (Oct 10, 2011)

aesan said:


> Nice plants man! which strain is the second pic?


Thanks a lot, the one in the second pic is diesel by dinafem. I have 3 of them at the same stage im really happy with them so far.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 10, 2011)

lemon skunk........


----------



## del66666 (Oct 10, 2011)

lemon skunk ..........425.6 g wet......


----------



## pampersgondry (Oct 10, 2011)

They look great .im buying some lemon skunk seeds next week


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Oct 10, 2011)

Is it straight HPS light for the entire 12/12 grow, or do you run a MH at first?


----------



## del66666 (Oct 10, 2011)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Is it straight HPS light for the entire 12/12 grow, or do you run a MH at first?


up to you........ive used cfl then hps, mh then hps and now a 250 dual spec hps to start and then under the 4 or 6oo hps dual


----------



## del66666 (Oct 10, 2011)

pampersgondry said:


> They look great .im buying some lemon skunk seeds next week


im a big fan of lemon skunk, great return and a blinding smoke........


----------



## del66666 (Oct 10, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks kevs and jimbo!
> and i fuckin love your new avitar Del Boy, can you possibly post a larger picture of it for my to look at. I cant quite make out whats in that hand? a bong? nice one .. have a good work week Club 12/12.. say any contests a brewin'? lmao..later amber


its a big fat cigar and a glass of drink.........what sort of contest would you like...im open to suggestions and will put up a prize..........


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Oct 10, 2011)

So how long do you run the cfl/mh before swapping to hps?


----------



## Highflier22 (Oct 10, 2011)

same here, im looking to try 5 fem Master Kush seeds 12/12 but it doesnt relly sound like its from seed if u veg them under cfl or MH. What would I do exactly? I have a 600w MH/HPS


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 10, 2011)

[youtube]xos2MnVxe-c[/youtube] 
ok. ribs hurt from laughing so hard right now. this is one of the funniest clubs. 
DEl BOY! your girls have soo much personality. your lemon skunk in the tub looks like some sort of moster chrismas tree.like christmas tree monster.... And the pruned one looks like fooking GuMBY.. and on top of that they look like they are getting ready to jump outta their POTS! do you sculpt them to look like monsters? ahahahahha 
papersgonedry needs lemon skunk now.. hahahaha.. im glad i have mine. hmmm what kind of contest can we have.. ? something with budporn? what is the prize going to be? a trip to amsterdam?lmao


----------



## Kson503 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ill start a journal real soon, im excited about this 12/12 concept as ive always been an outdoor guy. Thanks del for your reply, I feel more confident about it now. +rep


----------



## del66666 (Oct 11, 2011)

Highflier22 said:


> same here, im looking to try 5 fem Master Kush seeds 12/12 but it doesnt relly sound like its from seed if u veg them under cfl or MH. What would I do exactly? I have a 600w MH/HPS


12-12 from seed is 12-12 from seed no matter what sort of light you use lol.........a plant still goes through a veg period under 12-12 from seed.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 11, 2011)

That lemon skunks a beaut delboy top work fella.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 11, 2011)

Kson503 said:


> Ill start a journal real soon, im excited about this 12/12 concept as ive always been an outdoor guy. Thanks del for your reply, I feel more confident about it now. +rep


 more than welcome mate...............good luck on the grow


----------



## del66666 (Oct 11, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> That lemon skunks a beaut delboy top work fella.


cheers jimmy......these lemons seem to be really liking this 12-12 schedule....


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 11, 2011)

Who makes the Lemon Skunk you use?


----------



## del66666 (Oct 11, 2011)

Serial Violator said:


> Who makes the Lemon Skunk you use?


gh mate........


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 11, 2011)

Cheers del, 12-12 for me with them next time round(with a few others)


----------



## del66666 (Oct 11, 2011)

Serial Violator said:


> Cheers del, 12-12 for me with them next time round(with a few others)


should be good, havent had a bad lemon yet............


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 11, 2011)

if yours are anything to go by i'll be a happy man


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 11, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cheers jimmy......these lemons seem to be really liking this 12-12 schedule....


Yeah 12/12 dont seem to bother them, be interesting to see how DNA compare to GH on 12/12 mine better perform lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 11, 2011)

Just got me coco thank christ Fertile F have gone back to plain packaging.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 11, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Just got me coco thank christ Fertile F have gone back to plain packaging.


ah thats good shall order some more then........got dna lemon on the next list...........


----------



## del66666 (Oct 11, 2011)

can i just say if you buy a grow tent please dont open package with a knife.............i know your not daft enough......but.......i...am......bugger


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 11, 2011)

ave u fuck sliced the tent del...how bad bro


----------



## Wajimaya (Oct 11, 2011)

noooo del, whyyyyy!?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 11, 2011)

del66666 said:


> can i just say if you buy a grow tent please dont open package with a knife.............i know your not daft enough......but.......i...am......bugger


Haha ya loon, out with the gaffer tape then del. BTW any of you lot use jiffy coir pellets for cuttings, ive gone with these instead of rockwool dont know why just fancied a change. They better be bloody work.


----------



## aesan (Oct 11, 2011)

del66666 said:


> can i just say if you buy a grow tent please dont open package with a knife.............i know your not daft enough......but.......i...am......bugger


Duct tape!!! lol

Del boy how did the finished bud look on the free "sensi seeds" from marijuana-seeds.nl? Is it worth all the space it is taking up?


----------



## del66666 (Oct 11, 2011)

aesan said:


> Duct tape!!! lol
> 
> Del boy how did the finished bud look on the free "sensi seeds" from marijuana-seeds.nl? Is it worth all the space it is taking up?


which free seeds, cant remember the last free i had from them but so far they have all been crap.............ended up runts or all leaf...........when i get more i will just bin em and stick to the seeds i have chosen mate


----------



## del66666 (Oct 11, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> ave u fuck sliced the tent del...how bad bro


not to bad mate.couiple of slices on the door..only short....


----------



## del66666 (Oct 11, 2011)

Wajimaya said:


> noooo del, whyyyyy!?


because im a stoned plonker mate..............


----------



## del66666 (Oct 11, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Haha ya loon, out with the gaffer tape then del. BTW any of you lot use jiffy coir pellets for cuttings, ive gone with these instead of rockwool dont know why just fancied a change. They better be bloody work.


yeah mate job done.was only a couple of short cuts.......knew as soon as id done it........not for growing just to put up for drying so not going to cry............even though its my party..and i'll cry if i want ....


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 11, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Haha ya loon, out with the gaffer tape then del. BTW any of you lot use jiffy coir pellets for cuttings, ive gone with these instead of rockwool dont know why just fancied a change. They better be bloody work.


i use jiffy coir pellets for my clones mate keep them misted and mine normally root in 7 days


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 11, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah mate job done.was only a couple of short cuts.......knew as soon as id done it........not for growing just to put up for drying so not going to cry............even though its my party..and i'll cry if i want ....


wow, timely post, thanks for being honest del boy. I forgot about how easy it is to do that! i cut my last Tents storage bag that way, thank fullly not the tent...and i read your post just before opening my new tent up...shessh that was close, i would have done it again! your an angel...
are these pots ok?


----------



## abrownmn (Oct 11, 2011)

Okay, so i've been reading through this thread for quite some time and I realize this. If I can veg my plant for a month and flower it for two (approximately 90 days) and pull a quarter-pound or more, what makes this method any good? 

What i'm saying is, if it takes you 75-85 days to pull maybe 2 or 3 ounces and all i have to do is wait a few extra days in the end and buy a timer for my light? 

Maybe I just dont get it, feel free to correct me if i'm just high and totally wrong haha.


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 11, 2011)

Abrown, with 12/12 from seeds and clones, you can keep all of your equip to only be on for 12 hours, so 1. Lowers electricity., heating, cooling, etc. 2. You only need flowering nutrients, although this does not make a huge difference if you're doing a small garden, which leads to 3. You have a small garden. My height is only 5.6ft and from seed and clone work out perfectly. Go through the thread once more and I'm sure you will notice more advantages. Dellll can also tell you a thousand more reasons I'm sure.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 11, 2011)

so can i ... i have a decent size tent and room to for 14 or more small pots ..maybe more... As many freakin strains and flavors as you want... i harvest my last 12/12 in under 75 days with just 11!! plants.. and got over 10 oz. do the math..if you can do that perpeturally.. your growing a lot of dope.


----------



## curly604 (Oct 11, 2011)

abrownmn said:


> Okay, so i've been reading through this thread for quite some time and I realize this. If I can veg my plant for a month and flower it for two (approximately 90 days) and pull a quarter-pound or more, what makes this method any good?
> 
> What i'm saying is, if it takes you 75-85 days to pull maybe 2 or 3 ounces and all i have to do is wait a few extra days in the end and buy a timer for my light?
> 
> Maybe I just dont get it, feel free to correct me if i'm just high and totally wrong haha.


among what was mentioned already by broken turtle , yep less energy , but also in the space you can fit 1 large qp plant i can fit 5-10 12/12 from seed girls depending on how i do it and what strain they are.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 12, 2011)

abrownmn said:


> Okay, so i've been reading through this thread for quite some time and I realize this. If I can veg my plant for a month and flower it for two (approximately 90 days) and pull a quarter-pound or more, what makes this method any good?
> 
> What i'm saying is, if it takes you 75-85 days to pull maybe 2 or 3 ounces and all i have to do is wait a few extra days in the end and buy a timer for my light?
> 
> Maybe I just dont get it, feel free to correct me if i'm just high and totally wrong haha.


correction my friend 2 - 4 1/2 oz is the new target....in 70 days so why would you waste elactric on veg?..............anyway............less elec......less heat............good for growing reg seeds as males show fast........good for perpetual........keeps things simple.......great for small grows.........plants flower at earliest they can.......


----------



## del66666 (Oct 12, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow, timely post, thanks for being honest del boy. I forgot about how easy it is to do that! i cut my last Tents storage bag that way, thank fullly not the tent...and i read your post just before opening my new tent up...shessh that was close, i would have done it again! your an angel...
> are these pots ok?
> 
> View attachment 1831724


always glad to help by bad example lol....they look grrrrrrrrreat..........said tony the tiger


----------



## Wajimaya (Oct 12, 2011)

100 more pages and this thread will be 420


----------



## del66666 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wajimaya said:


> 100 more pages and this thread will be 420


is that good?


----------



## Wajimaya (Oct 12, 2011)

just a fun fact i wished to share with people reading this thread.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 12, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i use jiffy coir pellets for my clones mate keep them misted and mine normally root in 7 days


Cheers for that robbie.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 12, 2011)

abrownmn said:


> Okay, so i've been reading through this thread for quite some time and I realize this. If I can veg my plant for a month and flower it for two (approximately 90 days) and pull a quarter-pound or more, what makes this method any good?
> 
> What i'm saying is, if it takes you 75-85 days to pull maybe 2 or 3 ounces and all i have to do is wait a few extra days in the end and buy a timer for my light?
> 
> Maybe I just dont get it, feel free to correct me if i'm just high and totally wrong haha.


The main reason i like it is height and structure of plants grown using 12/12, small compact plants covered in bud which is perfect for those in grow cabs or small spaces. Yeah yeild will be a bit lower than a plant that has been vegged but as you can fit more smaller plants in your grow area 12/12 growers can still match growers who veg when it come to end yeild. I could go on but the others have covered the benefits of growing 12/12.


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 12, 2011)

Wajimaya said:


> 100 more pages and this thread will be 420


correct me if im wrong but is 420 the time people used to meet at a designated location to smoke pot everyday at 4:20pm?


----------



## STILL PUFFIN (Oct 12, 2011)

12 / 12 works but you wont get as much , always veg for at least a month if you can


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 12, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> correct me if im wrong but is 420 the time people used to meet at a designated location to smoke pot everyday at 4:20pm?


Think your right Mr G, its an American thing.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 12, 2011)

STILL PUFFIN said:


> 12 / 12 works but you wont get as much , always veg for at least a month if you can


Have you looked through the thread? 12/12 growers can match end yeild from the same size grow area as growers who veg.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 12, 2011)

STILL PUFFIN said:


> 12 / 12 works but you wont get as much , always veg for at least a month if you can


 

how many times have you grown 12-12 from seed?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 12, 2011)

im guessin never or u have and u did it wrong lol..this thread isnt to be trolled at it works simple as that if it didnt it end on page 10 and not still go at page 321


----------



## Wajimaya (Oct 12, 2011)

lol we have a trollllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 12, 2011)

l420
[youtube]i4A1ygXh87M[/youtube]


----------



## aesan (Oct 12, 2011)

The head shop I visit in town is call 20 past 4 and more


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 12, 2011)

del.. jimmy...

if i'm doing the 12/12 do you reckon 400w dual spec will be ok to start them off? like from seed... or it is a bit much?


----------



## seamore green (Oct 12, 2011)

I start mine under a 400, not dual arc but as long as u have cooling you'll be ok


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 12, 2011)

yeh no heat issues cooled hood


----------



## seamore green (Oct 12, 2011)

Then your good mate. Just dont keep her too close right away


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 12, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> del.. jimmy...
> 
> if i'm doing the 12/12 do you reckon 400w dual spec will be ok to start them off? like from seed... or it is a bit much?


Yeah, as seamore says just dont get the young ones too close and you should be fine mate.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 12, 2011)

Are you joining the 12/12 club then mants.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 12, 2011)

yeh man..
and the cocololololol club........
gonna try get this crop done for xmas

i got a bit set back though.. someone let the kitten get into the spare room and she munched 2 of my 3 seedlings  the two fast starters... still have the 1 left and just put another 2 in now...

edit: like the avie bro



jimmygreenfingers said:


> Are you joining the 12/12 club then mants.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 12, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> yeh man..
> and the cocololololol club........
> gonna try get this crop done for xmas
> 
> i got a bit set back though.. someone let the kitten get into the spare room and she munched 2 of my 3 seedlings  the two fast starters... still have the 1 left and just put another 2 in now...


Cutting it fine bruv, i started my xmas crop 4 weeks ago. Watch them pets man lol, my mutts luv munching my plants caught my staffy last week munching one of my skunks, my fault tho as they were on the floor whilst i was watering them. Good to have you on board mate look forward to seeing your girls.


----------



## doring (Oct 12, 2011)

hey my friends.
i see on attitude 10 seeds big bomb fem from bomb seeds are 44.84
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=3295
and from Pick and Mix Bomb Seeds,one big bomb seed fem is 3.90.
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=3619
so you can buy 10 seeds big bomb fem with 39 from Pick and Mix Bomb Seeds.
DONT BUY 1 pack 10 seeds with 44. i think this is real deal.  you save 5,84  with pick n mix. in my case is euros because i live in europe,you will make in dollars and will be same thing. be smart.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 12, 2011)

yeh mate.. i nearly skinned the little bitch.. well both of the little bitches.. lol.. not my fault gf left the door open by mistake 

oh well c'est la vie..

yeh mate i started the first lot of seedlings about 2-3 weeks ago so they were coming along nicely.. that's why i said it set me back a bit :/

but i got some quick finishers i hope... hope they will respond well to 12/12..

gone with 

blueberry gum (g13)
pineapple express (g13)
both are supposed to be quick finishers..

also got a ak48 x cheesequake ... hopefully it will finish quick from the ak.. it's the only reg so it might be a male, have a feeling its not.. lets hope not.. if it is though i may try slinging a bit of pollen on a few lower branches 




jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cutting it fine bruv, i started my xmas crop 4 weeks ago. Watch them pets man lol, my mutts luv munching my plants caught my staffy last week munching one of my skunks, my fault tho as they were on the floor whilst i was watering them. Good to have you on board mate look forward to seeing your girls.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 12, 2011)

doring said:


> hey my friends.
> i see on attitude 10 seeds big bomb fem from bomb seeds are &#8364;44.84
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=3295
> and from Pick and Mix Bomb Seeds,one big bomb seed fem is &#8364;3.90.
> ...


I tend to look for who has the best freebies lol, herbies is where i tend to buy from as there freebies are great.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 12, 2011)

i took advantage of the attitude oct promo

got free

Product: FREE G13 Labs Auto AK Feminzed
Quantity: 1
Product Code: October Promo
Price: £0.00

Product: FREE G13 Labs Purple Haze Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: October Promo
Price: £0.00

Product: FREE G13 Labs Pineapple Express Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: October Promo
Price: £0.00

Product: UFO#1 Paradise Nebula Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00


also got entered into the comp to win the trip to the cup....

also bought some tahoe og - but saving them for the next round



jimmygreenfingers said:


> I tend to look for who has the best freebies lol, herbies is where i tend to buy from as there freebies are great.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 12, 2011)

Should be good then mants, hopefully they finish in time. My xmas lot should be done first week of dec then its just the drying time. I know my skunks will be done but got a few strains that i aint done 12/12 from seed with so dont really know what there gonna do, but atleast ill have plenty of smoke as theres nothing worse than running dry ar crimbo. Got some nice strains there aint seen them done 12/12 so look forward to seeing them, Ive been looking at G13 and fancy having a run with a few of there strains.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 12, 2011)

I think herbies has the best feebies, think i got 9 free fems and 4 regs with my last order and no pony genetics either but i did spend a ton with them. That nebula is a blinding smoke man, fucking forgot about that one. Grew that a few years ago and knocked me block off lol think i'll add some of those to me online basket.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 12, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> yeh man..
> and the cocololololol club........
> gonna try get this crop done for xmas
> 
> ...


grow some cat nip for the cat to keep him off your plants.......


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 12, 2011)

alright lads .. do you think a SOG grow would be better using 12/12 from seeds or clones ? i know clones would prob finish a week or 2 earlier than the seeds but is there any other difference to say a 10 plant SOG of 5 various diff strain cuttings and a 10 plant SOG 12/12 from 5 diff strains of seed? pros cons ?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 12, 2011)

talking about freebies Sea of green has some great freebies if you support the RIU lads and buy any breeders boutique pack of seeds from them ... theres loads of free seeds but quite a few are just single regs which is abit crappy but i suppose good if your looking to pollon chuck


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 12, 2011)

wow.. that's a ton of freebies..

yeh i should have enough to last until the next lot is ready.. from now till the 21st dec is 10 weeks..
so 2-3 weeks until flower then 7-8 weeks flowering.. 

the pineapple express says 50-60 days as does the bubblegum so expecting about 7-8 week finish probably..

so should just squeeze it in  hopefully lol

that's the plan anyway


----------



## del66666 (Oct 12, 2011)

big shout out for herbies who sent me crushed seeds then ignored my email.......fuck you.....last time you get my doe....


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 12, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> alright lads .. do you think a SOG grow would be better using 12/12 from seeds or clones ? i know clones would prob finish a week or 2 earlier than the seeds but is there any other difference to say a 10 plant SOG of 5 various diff strain cuttings and a 10 plant SOG 12/12 from 5 diff strains of seed? pros cons ?


Pick the right strain and you can sog 12/12 from seed although you wont achieve a nice even canopy that clones will give you. I would run a sog all the same strain be it clones or seed but particulary with seeds as they throw out all sorts of varibles in height and structure even if there all the same strain, so throw a few different strains in the mix and god knows how its gonna end up. Im running SOG on my next run but ill be using clones as i think this will give me the best results but good results can be had with beans but id stick to one strain.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 12, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> talking about freebies Sea of green has some great freebies if you support the RIU lads and buy any breeders boutique pack of seeds from them ... theres loads of free seeds but quite a few are just single regs which is abit crappy but i suppose good if your looking to pollon chuck


Ive been wondering where to buy thos breeders boutique beans, there website aint up and running. Ill check out sea of green.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> big shout out for herbies who sent me crushed seeds then ignored my email.......fuck you.....last time you get my doe....


That aint good del, thought they'd be better than that.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 12, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Ive been wondering where to buy thos breeders boutique beans, there website aint up and running. Ill check out sea of green.


heres the breeders stuff  http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique
heres there promo  http://www.seaofseeds.com/promotions.php


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 12, 2011)

Very reasonable prices indeed for those genetics, gonna have to get me some of them.


----------



## Wajimaya (Oct 12, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> wow.. that's a ton of freebies..
> 
> yeh i should have enough to last until the next lot is ready.. from now till the 21st dec is 10 weeks..
> so 2-3 weeks until flower then 7-8 weeks flowering..
> ...


and you have to wait for the seeds to arrive


----------



## tokenbrownguy (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry, dumb question here, I haven't read all the pages in this thread, but let me see if i understand...12/12 from seed, I can use my hps lights as long as they are spaced properly, grow stout, good yielding ladies, perpetually, and harvest and yield just about the same as bigger plants in the same area? Are the ladies prone to her or anything else negative about growing 12/12? If not, why dont more people grow in this fashion?


----------



## del66666 (Oct 12, 2011)

tokenbrownguy said:


> Sorry, dumb question here, I haven't read all the pages in this thread, but let me see if i understand...12/12 from seed, I can use my hps lights as long as they are spaced properly, grow stout, good yielding ladies, perpetually, and harvest and yield just about the same as bigger plants in the same area? Are the ladies prone to her or anything else negative about growing 12/12? If not, why dont more people grow in this fashion?


yes mate you got it..............maybe people just dont believe it can be done....you know how peeps can be............sometimes you get a runt that doesnt do well......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 12, 2011)

del how packed down should the coco be in the pots when i transplant? thanks


----------



## tokenbrownguy (Oct 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yes mate you got it..............maybe people just dont believe it can be done....you know how peeps can be............sometimes you get a runt that doesnt do well......


 A little once in a while? I guess that's not so bad, considering how many one can grow...would autoflowers do well in 12/12?


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 12, 2011)

already have em mate.. ordered on sun arrived on tues.. soaked them last night potted them up this evening..
just put everything in the tent now and off to bed...

night 12/12'vers



Wajimaya said:


> and you have to wait for the seeds to arrive


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 12, 2011)

recommended light schedule for auto's is between 18/6 and 24/0 (although i believe its best to let them get some rest.. you wouldn't wanna be awake for 24 hours a day why would they?)

anything less usually results in reduced yields.



tokenbrownguy said:


> A little once in a while? I guess that's not so bad, considering how many one can grow...would autoflowers do well in 12/12?


----------



## tokenbrownguy (Oct 12, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> recommended light schedule for auto's is between 18/6 and 24/0 (although i believe its best to let them get some rest.. you wouldn't wanna be awake for 24 hours a day why would they?)
> 
> anything less usually results in reduced yields.


Gotcha'...well, this method has piqued my interest...subbee...thanks for the info...I look forward to more!


----------



## Keen Green Ferrit (Oct 12, 2011)

Del boy and anyone else, Would there be any point doing 12/12 with a 250 watt CFL setup?? 
or would the yield be too small?


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 12, 2011)

I love when first time growers veg for a month in a tiny box, and try to flower only to find themselves with a monster plant. Cfl setup sounds great! Just use the right bulbs for flowering.


----------



## aesan (Oct 12, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> i took advantage of the attitude oct promo
> 
> got free
> 
> ...


Thanks for those promos bro! Will be using them soon. Where did you find them??


----------



## aesan (Oct 12, 2011)

Keen Green Ferrit said:


> Del boy and anyone else, Would there be any point doing 12/12 with a 250 watt CFL setup??
> or would the yield be too small?


Probably too small IMO, buy a bigger light and veg them until the light arrives. Than hit them with 12/12


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> big shout out for herbies who sent me crushed seeds then ignored my email.......fuck you.....last time you get my doe....


your too quiet


FUCK YOU HERBIES!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## aesan (Oct 12, 2011)

That's fucked up! I will never use anyone else besides attitude again!


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 12, 2011)

aesan said:


> Thanks for those promos bro! Will be using them soon. Where did you find them??


how do i use those codes? wont let me enter.


----------



## aesan (Oct 12, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> how do i use those codes? wont let me enter.


I think you enter them during checkout bro


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 12, 2011)

Tried, no luck. I think you have to spend over a certain amount in order to use em.


----------



## aesan (Oct 12, 2011)

Your right I tried too! Anyone know what that amount is?? =/


----------



## Wajimaya (Oct 12, 2011)

i think it's 1 free seed per 30 euros


----------



## what what (Oct 12, 2011)

has anyone ever done super lemon haze on the 12/12 cycle? They have a long flowering time and I wonder how long they would take in the 12/12? My next grow will be this way. Benifits for me are, saves electricity, saves nuetriences, faster easier harvest and safer since I will be home from 8pm to 8am. I will be doing this in coco(also a first). I think with maybe around 12 plants under a 400mh then 600 hps. What size pots are you using? Are you just letting them grow or topping or lst?


----------



## Wajimaya (Oct 13, 2011)

what what said:


> has anyone ever done super lemon haze on the 12/12 cycle? They have a long flowering time and I wonder how long they would take in the 12/12? My next grow will be this way. Benifits for me are, saves electricity, saves nuetriences, faster easier harvest and safer since I will be home from 8pm to 8am. I will be doing this in coco(also a first). I think with maybe around 12 plants under a 400mh then 600 hps. What size pots are you using? Are you just letting them grow or topping or lst?



Scrog or Sog


----------



## what what (Oct 13, 2011)

both of those look like pains in the ass to me with 12 plants. Im thinking just let em grow and maybe tie down the tops.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey, it was the attitude g13 oct promo.. It was only for orders placed between 7th-10th oct, also got entered into the comp to win a trip to Amsterdam with judges passes for the cup 

Attitude automatically applies any freebies you should receive according to your order.. Didn't enter any codes, just chose what I wanted then checked out. I think the min spend was 20quid. 

They have promos all the time though just scroll through the banner to see them.



aesan said:


> Thanks for those promos bro! Will be using them soon. Where did you find them??


----------



## kingi95012 (Oct 13, 2011)

aesan said:


> Your right I tried too! Anyone know what that amount is?? =/


Spend over £20 on seeds (any brand,any promo) and you get these free seeds

1 x G13 Labs Fem Pineapple Express seed
1 x G13 Labs Fem Purple Haze seed
1 x G13 Labs Fem Auto AK seed 

I would recommend signing up to there newsletter.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 13, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> del how packed down should the coco be in the pots when i transplant? thanks


no need to pack it tight............


----------



## del66666 (Oct 13, 2011)

Keen Green Ferrit said:


> Del boy and anyone else, Would there be any point doing 12/12 with a 250 watt CFL setup??
> or would the yield be too small?


yes ive done a few with cfl and they were ok ......


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 13, 2011)

kingi95012 said:


> Spend over £20 on seeds (any brand,any promo) and you get these free seeds
> 
> 1 x G13 Labs Fem Pineapple Express seed
> 1 x G13 Labs Fem Purple Haze seed
> ...


also dont forget to enter rollitup as the discount code


----------



## phishtank (Oct 13, 2011)

Just a heads up the G13 pineapple express starts growing very fast. I'm at a week and a half and you can already see amazing growth...its crazy.


----------



## weedmastatx (Oct 13, 2011)

This thread grow so freaking fast. Just a bit of an update checked on my seeds last night they're cracked and beginning to take root. Probably a couple more days before they pop out of the shells. My cheese plant is coming along nicely showing heavy indica traits with huge fan leaves and a short and bushy structure. I've read good things about cheese hope mine comes out nice.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 13, 2011)

it aCTUALLY MOVES REAL FAST EXCELLENT THREAD....


----------



## del66666 (Oct 13, 2011)

weedmastatx said:


> This thread grow so freaking fast. Just a bit of an update checked on my seeds last night they're cracked and beginning to take root. Probably a couple more days before they pop out of the shells. My cheese plant is coming along nicely showing heavy indica traits with huge fan leaves and a short and bushy structure. I've read good things about cheese hope mine comes out nice.


a picture paints a thousand words..............we love da pics


----------



## del66666 (Oct 13, 2011)

phishtank said:


> Just a heads up the G13 pineapple express starts growing very fast. I'm at a week and a half and you can already see amazing growth...its crazy.


be ready next week then...........


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 13, 2011)

alright del, im about to order some big bomb ready for when my tent is free. how many max do you think i will fit in a 1.2 1.2 tent? also you got some pic's to remind me what they can look like. cheers mate.


----------



## calical21420 (Oct 13, 2011)

wow del those are all from straight 12/12...? I just cloned some of my SD that are in my veg cab right now. Only been vegged for about a week now, and after seeing those beautiful girls you got there I think I am gonna go switch my clones over to 12/12 right away!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 13, 2011)

calical21420 said:


> wow del those are all from straight 12/12...? I just cloned some of my SD that are in my veg cab right now. Only been vegged for about a week now, and after seeing those beautiful girls you got there I think I am gonna go switch my clones over to 12/12 right away!


I wouldnt unless your clones have a decent amount of roots. Clones wont get you the yeild that 12/12 from seed will give you unless they have decent roots.


----------



## weedmastatx (Oct 13, 2011)

del66666 said:


> a picture paints a thousand words..............we love da pics


I will do as soon as I get near the CPU. I'm at the job right posting from a phone .


----------



## weedmastatx (Oct 13, 2011)

*Cheese 20 days* (7 days veg; 13 days 12/12) got a late start because i had some autos in the cab 
the first pic shows the height and the next 2 are of the leaves


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 13, 2011)

weedmastatx said:


> Cheese at 20 days 12/12
> the first pic shows the height and the next 2 are of the leaves
> 
> View attachment 1834784View attachment 1834783View attachment 1834782


looking nice. i would love to do some cheese but dont know if i can trust my filter to kill all the smell.


----------



## weedmastatx (Oct 13, 2011)

Yea I'm kinda worried about it too. I've heard it can stink up the place. I hope mine hold up or I think I would have to chop it due to my situation. But I'm confident in my filter.


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 13, 2011)

let me know how it goes with the smell, i would like to put one plant in for next time, my only worry is that its off for 12hrs a day an if im not in to turn the fans on for a bit its going to stink.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 13, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> let me know how it goes with the smell, i would like to put one plant in for next time, my only worry is that its off for 12hrs a day an if im not in to turn the fans on for a bit its going to stink.


if you already have a fan why not get a filter? you can get fan and filter combo kits for like 60 notes off ebay  ... every grow room needs a filter even for 1 plant


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have smell issues as well, but I have various methods to deal with em. First and foremost, I have ozium gels at the apartment doors. Second, I hang towels to the room, and spray them with ona spray. Third, I have an 8inch carbon filter in a tiny ass tent. All in a good day of work to get rid of smell.


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> if you already have a fan why not get a filter? you can get fan and filter combo kits for like 60 notes off ebay  ... every grow room needs a filter even for 1 plant


i have a filter mate check the size of this its a 10"filter with a 10" fan. well overkill for my 1.2 tent but i had it before i got my tent so it just got used. its old now tho could do with a new one or a refill.


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 13, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> I have smell issues as well, but I have various methods to deal with em. First and foremost, I have ozium gels at the apartment doors. Second, I hang towels to the room, and spray them with ona spray. Third, I have an 8inch carbon filter in a tiny ass tent. All in a good day of work to get rid of smell.


never seen that ozium before, i was thinking about one of those ionisers, but dont know how good they are.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 13, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> i have a filter mate check the size of this its a 10"filter with a 10" fan. well overkill for my 1.2 tent but i had it before i got my tent so it just got used. its old now tho could do with a new one or a refill.
> 
> View attachment 1834897


well if you refill that then cheese oder wont be a problem , i got a link for cheap activated carbon if you want it ... just drill out the pots and use self tapper screws .. good as new


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 13, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> never seen that ozium before, i was thinking about one of those ionisers, but dont know how good they are.


 i have heard ionizers can mess up your plants growth ,the owner of my local grow shop says they change the polarity of the air or something and this impacts the plants ?! worth a try i suppose but just keep a eye out


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> well if you refill that then cheese oder wont be a problem , i got a link for cheap activated carbon if you want it ... just drill out the pots and use self tapper screws .. good as new


yeah sounds good send it me please, i have never even looked at how much it costs to refill. think i will wait till next grow before i do it because even though its well old it still seems to be working.


----------



## aesan (Oct 13, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> never seen that ozium before, i was thinking about one of those ionisers, but dont know how good they are.


I dont have room for a filter in the tent so after a bunch of research I decided to buy an ozone generator

Let's just say I can't smell the ash tray in front of my nose 

I even smoke blunts right in front of it  girlfriend will walk in and have no idea I'm smoking lol.

Edit: LINK http://www.amazon.com/MicroLux-ML4000D-Generating-Purifier-Cherry/dp/B004FVHI8M/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1318554816&sr=8-2-fkmr0


----------



## what what (Oct 14, 2011)

whats the link to the activated carbon?


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 14, 2011)

aesan said:


> I dont have room for a filter in the tent so after a bunch of research I decided to buy an ozone generator
> 
> Let's just say I can't smell the ash tray in front of my nose
> 
> ...


i didnt think they would be that good. i think i will look into getting one to use when my lights are off.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 14, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> i didnt think they would be that good. i think i will look into getting one to use when my lights are off.


Dont you run your fans then when its lights out.


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 14, 2011)

no it all works on the same timer so if im not in its not on. i turn it on if i can but because its in the room where i sleep it has to go off so i can get to sleep


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 14, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> it all works on the same timer so if im not in its not on. i turn it on if i can but because its in the room where i sleep it has to go off so i can get to sleep


I see, always a good idea to have em on if you can though, i know it aint easy if you have to get your head down in the same room but i'd hate to loose my crop cause of mould which can happen without airflow. Just the other night a switched my lights off in the cab and without thinking switched off the extractor, 12 hrs later when i switched them on my girls were wet from condensation probably more due to the fact that my cab is metal but with extraction running all the time its not a problem. You could also use a fan speed controller to adjust your fan speed so it aint as loud but with the size of fan you got its gonna be anyway.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 14, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> no it all works on the same timer so if im not in its not on. i turn it on if i can but because its in the room where i sleep it has to go off so i can get to sleep


lol i have 4 inline fans and 2 normal 9 inch fans all running at night and i sleep like a baby............probably couldnt sleep without them


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 14, 2011)

i have it on a controller on the lowest setting but because of the size of the fan (10" rvk) it it quite quiet and it still moves a lot of air, i had to go out yesterday and spend £120 a dehumidifier because it was getting upto 80% because of the drop in temperature, and because im pulling air round in circles round my room through my tent. not ideal i know


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> lol i have 4 inline fans and 2 normal 9 inch fans all running at night and i sleep like a baby............probably couldnt sleep without them


i find it hard sleeping anyway, im going to build a cab out of wood in a few weeks so then maybe deaden the sound a hell of a lot more than a tent,


----------



## del66666 (Oct 14, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> i find it hard sleeping anyway, im going to build a cab out of wood in a few weeks so then maybe deaden the sound a hell of a lot more than a tent,


yeah thats what i did.........can build it to your own specs then.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 14, 2011)

I miss the hum of fans above me


----------



## del66666 (Oct 14, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I miss the hum of fans above me


you miss the hum of a fanny above you.............why no fans..............what you up to mate


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah thats what i did.........can build it to your own specs then.....


it should be a fun build because i dont have a clue about building stuff but im going to give it a go, my main worry is what in going to do for a door.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 14, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> it should be a fun build because i dont have a clue about building stuff but im going to give it a go, my main worry is what in going to do for a door.


i just used 38 mm timber and made a frame then fixed tongue and groove cladding to it and put on some hinges, can just make a hatch without hinges.....will post some pics up later...........


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 14, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> it should be a fun build because i dont have a clue about building stuff but im going to give it a go, my main worry is what in going to do for a door.


Ikea kitchen doors, cheap as chips and available in lots of sizes its what ive gone for. Im starting my cab build today, should ave started a few days ago but ive been rough as hell with flu. Have a butchers at dels cab and ill stick some pics up when im done.


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i just used 38 mm timber and made a frame then fixed tongue and groove cladding to it and put on some hinges, can just make a hatch without hinges.....will post some pics up later...........


thank mate i appreciate it. also im about to order some big bomb, do you have and photos so i can see what they look like on 12/12?


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 14, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Ikea kitchen doors, cheap as chips and available in lots of sizes its what ive gone for. Im starting my cab build today, should ave started a few days ago but ive been rough as hell with flu. Have a butchers at dels cab and ill stick some pics up when im done.


cheers mate will have a look at them doors seems like a good idea, better than just plain wood.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 14, 2011)

I paid 8 quid each for my doors and being there for kitchens the hinge holes cut for you. Total build cost so far is about 120 quid, sounds alot but im building 2 large cabs out of 18mm mdf.


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 14, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I paid 8 quid each for my doors and being there for kitchens the hinge holes cut for you. Total build cost so far is about 120 quid, sounds alot but im building 2 large cabs out of 18mm mdf.


how big are the ones that you have made out of the doors then? i have priced the wood up at B&Q and it was about £90 i think for a cab that is 2.4m long 1.4 deep 2m high. i might build it out of wood then get a big door from ikea to put on it,


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 14, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> how big are the ones that you have made out of the doors then? i have priced the wood up at B&Q and it was about £90 i think for a cab that is 2.4m long 1.4 deep 2m high. i might build it out of wood then get a big door from ikea to put on it,


Sod BnQ Mr G, i had all my wood cut to size and delivered saved me alot of faffing about. My cab is 110cm high 90cm wide and depth of 90cm as well. This is purely for clone grows, for seed grows i would have made it a bit bigger but i have 3 other cabs i use and i just dont have the space for a bigger cab. Im going to have two of these cabs but one sitting on top of the other as i have space to go up but not for a long cab, each cab will have one 600w using a air cooled hood, the plan is 20 clones in 4.5ltr pots and aim for an oz per plant. The doors are 90cmx40cm in white and the cheapo end of the range but they are perfect for what i need. If you dont fancy lugging wood and waiting on the BnQ staff to get their arse in gear try these guys, ofcourse that depends on where you live but there are plenty of places to get your wood.
http://www.mdfcuttosize.com/MDF-Wood.php


----------



## del66666 (Oct 14, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> thank mate i appreciate it. also im about to order some big bomb, do you have and photos so i can see what they look like on 12/12?


only got a few but here you go mate.....


----------



## del66666 (Oct 14, 2011)

soz bout the fuzzy pic lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 14, 2011)

nice fat buds...


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 14, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Sod BnQ Mr G, i had all my wood cut to size and delivered saved me alot of faffing about. My cab is 110cm high 90cm wide and depth of 90cm as well. This is purely for clone grows, for seed grows i would have made it a bit bigger but i have 3 other cabs i use and i just dont have the space for a bigger cab. Im going to have two of these cabs but one sitting on top of the other as i have space to go up but not for a long cab, each cab will have one 600w using a air cooled hood, the plan is 20 clones in 4.5ltr pots and aim for an oz per plant. The doors are 90cmx40cm in white and the cheapo end of the range but they are perfect for what i need. If you dont fancy lugging wood and waiting on the BnQ staff to get their arse in gear try these guys, ofcourse that depends on where you live but there are plenty of places to get your wood.
> http://www.mdfcuttosize.com/MDF-Wood.php


yeah suppose there are better places than B&Q to get wood from, there is a place not 2 far from where i am that will cut it to size, might go an see what they say. i was thinking just make a frame an cover it in that 3mm thick hard board, is only cheap about £5 for a sheet 2440L x 1220W, easy to cut to size only need a knife.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 14, 2011)

Time for a tea break.......cant rush a job like this.

Nice buds del, never tire of seeing thos buds man, gotta be the fattest ive seen for 12/12.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 14, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> yeah suppose there are better places than B&Q to get wood from, there is a place not 2 far from where i am that will cut it to size, might go an see what they say. i was thinking just make a frame an cover it in that 3mm thick hard board, is only cheap about £5 for a sheet 2440L x 1220W, easy to cut to size only need a knife.


Yeah anything to make it easier, this thing im knocking up is gonna weigh a ton but then again it will be well soundproofed


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> soz bout the fuzzy pic lol


thats fine mate, thanks, what did you get off them per plant? was also thinking about thc bomb i know you said its good smoke but whats it like for yield?


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 14, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah anything to make it easier, this thing im knocking up is gonna weigh a ton but then again it will be well soundproofed


yeah mdf is heavy! i was thinking about gluing some foam on the inside of mine to stop the sound, but going to see how bad it is when its done,


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 14, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> yeah mdf is heavy! i was thinking about gluing some foam on the inside of mine to stop the sound, but going to see how bad it is when its done,


This things gonna be on casters so i can shift it about if needed. Yeah some kind of insulation is a good idea, correx panels are good and cheap, pick the smaller sheets up a wickes for a fiver.


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 14, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> This things gonna be on casters so i can shift it about if needed. Yeah some kind of insulation is a good idea, correx panels are good and cheap, pick the smaller sheets up a wickes for a fiver.


that plastic stuff with air in the middle?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 14, 2011)

There foam insulation panels with some sort of silver lining back and front. Used for insulation on stud walls and roof spaces etc. I aint used them a cab ive used them to block off the garage door, keep the cold out and noise. The ones i got were about inch and half thick would be good for lining a cab out with.


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 14, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> There foam insulation panels with some sort of silver lining back and front. Used for insulation on stud walls and roof spaces etc. I aint used them a cab ive used them to block off the garage door, keep the cold out and noise. The ones i got were about inch and half thick would be good for lining a cab out with.


i think i know what you mean, will take a look next time i go past, i would be well paranoid trying to get them in my house though, even bringing the wood in will put me on one! i will be thinking everyone will know what im upto lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 14, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> i think i know what you mean, will take a look next time i go past, i would be well paranoid trying to get them in my house though, even bringing the wood in will put me on one! i will be thinking everyone will know what im upto lol


LOL, man ive had it all this last week. Deliverys everyday almost, wood, coco, hydro supplies (twice as they fucked up the order) box loads of gear and im as para as you can get. Still part of the game aint it, keeps you on your toes. Im good now until well into next year although i might just get some supplies in around xmas parcels around that time dont arouse suspicion. Man ive gotta get back to my cab, this tea breaks lasted long enough lol.


----------



## aesan (Oct 14, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> i have it on a controller on the lowest setting but because of the size of the fan (10" rvk) it it quite quiet and it still moves a lot of air, i had to go out yesterday and spend £120 a dehumidifier because it was getting upto 80% because of the drop in temperature, and because im pulling air round in circles round my room through my tent. not ideal i know


 Just had to do that too bro... spent a little less... probably doesn't work as well as yours though.. brought me down to around 66% from 80% (at night) during the day i run around 48-50%


----------



## aesan (Oct 14, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> thats fine mate, thanks, what did you get off them per plant? was also thinking about thc bomb i know you said its good smoke but whats it like for yield?


I am currently doing THC bomb and the yield is looking like its going to be ridiculously massive


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 14, 2011)

like the sound of that get sum pics up mate when u get chance...


----------



## aesan (Oct 14, 2011)

hmmmmmmm


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 14, 2011)

what what said:


> has anyone ever done super lemon haze on the 12/12 cycle? They have a long flowering time and I wonder how long they would take in the 12/12? My next grow will be this way. Benifits for me are, saves electricity, saves nuetriences, faster easier harvest and safer since I will be home from 8pm to 8am. I will be doing this in coco(also a first). I think with maybe around 12 plants under a 400mh then 600 hps. What size pots are you using? Are you just letting them grow or topping or lst?


what what what you never done super lemon haze 12/12.. i wont bother again. I did and i dont recommend her for a 12/12 strain.. she doesnt pump it out like she will for a longer veg. I have been growing her for a couple years now so i know what she is capable of. .. for my 12/12 she was eating herself up at 75 days... but didnt mature to her full potential..if that makes any sence. her buds were smaller and fluffier than a longer veg at 18/6.. why not try lemon skunk instead.. the smell is very similar to super lemon haze , exellent 12/12 grow, super duper high.. just as good as SLH.... if not better! cheers amber


----------



## aesan (Oct 14, 2011)

THC BOMB 35 days into flower (12/12 from seed) 

germed on aug 22nd


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 14, 2011)

aesan said:


> View attachment 1836273View attachment 1836274
> 
> THC BOMB 35 days into flower


Looking sweet man.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 14, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what what what you never done super lemon haze 12/12.. i wont bother again. I did and i dont recommend her for a 12/12 strain.. she doesnt pump it out like she will for a longer veg. I have been growing her for a couple years now so i know what she is capable of. .. for my 12/12 she was eating herself up at 75 days... but didnt mature to her full potential..if that makes any sence. her buds were smaller and fluffier than a longer veg at 18/6.. why not try lemon skunk instead.. the smell is very similar to super lemon haze , exellent 12/12 grow, super duper high.. just as good as SLH.... if not better! cheers amber


Gotta agree with you there amber lemon skunk is a fantasic smoke. Only just started mine off 12/12 but looking forward to them already.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 14, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Gotta agree with you there amber lemon skunk is a fantasic smoke. Only just started mine off 12/12 but looking forward to them already.


im smoking some gh lemon skunk tonight.............


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> im smoking some gh lemon skunk tonight.............


You is lucky then delboy, ive got about a botlle of water left of skunk then im dry. Ive gotta hold more back or grow more lol. Tis gonna be a few weeks before i chop again aswell.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 14, 2011)

thc bomb 12-12 from seed.......


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 14, 2011)

This is what i managed to get done on my cab today, not a great deal but atleast its a start. Less tea breaks i reckon.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 14, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> This is what i managed to get done on my cab today, not a great deal but atleast its a start. Less tea breaks i reckon.
> View attachment 1836333View attachment 1836334


being stoned doesnt help .................


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> being stoned doesnt help .................


haha yeah i tend to do more thinking rather than actual doing when im stoned, things take that little bit longer.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 14, 2011)

thc bomb 12-12 from seed under enviro....


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> thc bomb 12-12 from seed.......


Is that usual for thc bomb, single cola girls or do you get a few that branch like mad. Had my bomb seeds for a while now and aint germed them as yet, might do'em on my next run.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 14, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> haha yeah i tend to do more thinking rather than actual doing when im stoned, things take that little bit longer.


you and me both mate......


----------



## del66666 (Oct 14, 2011)

just a little side branching but not much mate


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> thc bomb 12-12 from seed under enviro....


Shit hot for enviros, how does thc bomb stack up to other strains youve done smoke wise.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 14, 2011)

its a fairly good smoke but thats why i crossed it.............worth doing mate


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 14, 2011)

del66666 said:


> its a fairly good smoke but thats why i crossed it.............worth doing mate


Ah, do i see a lemon bomb coming soon lol.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 14, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Ah, do i see a lemon bomb coming soon lol.


just chose my male thc bomb....got a spare tent....and got a lemon skunk on the go so could be mate


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 14, 2011)

sexy budporn 12/12 growers.. very very high caliber growing going down here! lemon skunk friday night 12/12 stoner club party all day and night ..musical selection for this friday? PINK FLOYD dark side?


----------



## weedmastatx (Oct 14, 2011)

Got some good news I'm finally off of probation. I can now try my Pakistan Ryder. And Afghan kush. I'm going to be so stoned I haven't touched anything for 6 months. Can't wait till I get home


----------



## aesan (Oct 14, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Is that usual for thc bomb, single cola girls or do you get a few that branch like mad. Had my bomb seeds for a while now and aint germed them as yet, might do'em on my next run.


Mine have a crapload of side branches bro, and HUUUGE colas on all of them... but nothing compared to the main cola lol


----------



## aesan (Oct 14, 2011)

TY Doc =) Pink Floyd sounds good to me! PARTY TIME


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 14, 2011)

my humidity is staying around 50% if i just keep it on low an its not 2 much noise coming from it so thats a good thing.
that thc bomb looks good thanks for the pic's guys think i will just get a few of each then i can try them both.


----------



## aesan (Oct 14, 2011)

Del how the hell do you keep them that short?? lol


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (Oct 14, 2011)

Alright del hows it going mate? here's my current grow 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/472387-uk-grower-my-first-scrog.html


----------



## what what (Oct 14, 2011)

I have super lemon haze right now in about their 3nd week of veg. They are about 8-10" now and I need to start the super long flowering monday. I was just thinking for next grow I want to do a 12/12. What do you guys think of LSD in 12/12? Also if someone could tell me what size container I need that would be great too.


----------



## what what (Oct 14, 2011)

I want to grow something that gets you super high off a couple hits. My friend buys this stuff that gets us crazy high in 3 hits and it last a long time. The guy wont tell us what it is and I have no idea. Anyways I want to buy some seeds for my next 12/12 grow and need some imput.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 14, 2011)

what what said:


> I want to grow something that gets you super high off a couple hits. My friend buys this stuff that gets us crazy high in 3 hits and it last a long time. The guy wont tell us what it is and I have no idea. Anyways I want to buy some seeds for my next 12/12 grow and need some imput.


buy from Breeders Boutique... Engineers Dream, The Dog, Deep Blue, Psychosis.... these strains are white out strains.. not to be taken lightly, no drinking whatsoever while smoking these elite strains. If you have a high tolerance and would like to still get high...this is what you need to be smoking. Breeders boutique is a new seed company formed by some members of RIU.there are tags in sigs everywhere. But i dont know how well they do as 12/12 ,, i just know they are super duper potent. 

So until Delboy has some of his bomb ass strains available for us this is what i can honestly suggest as a good option.


----------



## what what (Oct 14, 2011)

thank you. I read somewhere that there was a special on breeders boutique...


----------



## del66666 (Oct 15, 2011)

weedmastatx said:


> Got some good news I'm finally off of probation. I can now try my Pakistan Ryder. And Afghan kush. I'm going to be so stoned I haven't touched anything for 6 months. Can't wait till I get home


congrats mate enjoy.............


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 15, 2011)

strains
http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique

promotion
http://www.seaofseeds.com/promotions.php



what what said:


> thank you. I read somewhere that there was a special on breeders boutique...


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 15, 2011)

Cabs coming along nicely now, its a tight squeeze in my garage trying to build this but im getting there. My plants which are in my other cabs and were due to go in these new cabs im building are getting large and ive got permission from her indoors to put the tent back up in the spare room as theres no way in hell im gonna have these cabs built in time, if i dont shift them sharpish and get them under the 600s then my end yeild is gonna suffer, they really need repoting as well. Im well behind schedule, i need to get moving.


----------



## ezTaz (Oct 15, 2011)

what would happen if i switched them to 12-12 now?


----------



## Wajimaya (Oct 15, 2011)

ezTaz said:


> what would happen if i switched them to 12-12 now?
> 
> View attachment 1838013


They will start showing sex in a bout 3 weeks, and will stretch quite a bit.


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 15, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cabs coming along nicely now, its a tight squeeze in my garage trying to build this but im getting there. My plants which are in my other cabs and were due to go in these new cabs im building are getting large and ive got permission from her indoors to put the tent back up in the spare room as theres no way in hell im gonna have these cabs built in time, if i dont shift them sharpish and get them under the 600s then my end yeild is gonna suffer, they really need repoting as well. Im well behind schedule, i need to get moving.
> View attachment 1838000View attachment 1838002View attachment 1838001View attachment 1837999


thats looking good. looks like you know what your doing! hope when i start mine i can make it look like i know what im doing! lol i will be starting to get the wood together over the next week so i can start it. im going to have to get everything ready so i can put it up in 1 day because im going to have to take the tent down an do something with my plants, not sure how im going to make it work yet.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 15, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> thats looking good. looks like you know what your doing! hope when i start mine i can make it look like i know what im doing! lol i will be starting to get the wood together over the next week so i can start it. im going to have to get everything ready so i can put it up in 1 day because im going to have to take the tent down an do something with my plants, not sure how im going to make it work yet.


Cheers mate, its getting there or be it at a slow pace more room to move about and work would be nice but just gotta make do. I just do a good job of looking like i know what im doing lol, i just draw a rough sketch and off i go, still stuff to work out yet like intake fan postion and what type im gonna use. Probably go for a large PC fan as some can move some serious CFM, most of the heat will be vented straight out the cab via the air cooled hood so it shouldnt be too hot in there and a large pc fan will bring in enough fresh air. Its all fun and games man, dont think i would wanna build one in a day tho and have it up and running, you got your work cut out Mr G, good luck with the build.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 15, 2011)

SweetIslandSkunk said:


> 12 12 to fuck this forum. Im sorry homosapiens ic mag made me do it!


Fuck off and troll elsewhere cunt.


----------



## aesan (Oct 15, 2011)

Good Lookin cab bro, built one in my garage 2 months ago I'll post some pics.

How tall is yours? Looks taller than mine. lucky =)


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 15, 2011)

aesan said:


> Good Lookin cab bro, built one in my garage 2 months ago I'll post some pics.
> 
> How tall is yours? Looks taller than mine. lucky =)


Cheers man, its 45 inches the air cooled hood is gonna take up a bit of the head room but it will still leave me with just under a meter of grow space which is plenty for seed or clone runs. This is gonna be a double cab with one sitting on top of the other so a way to go yet mate. Yeah post some pics of your cab, wouldnt mind having a look.


----------



## aesan (Oct 15, 2011)

View attachment 1838378View attachment 1838379View attachment 1838380Mine is 40 inches tall by 60 inches wide bro cost about 50 bucks (inc lights) wanting to put a mother in there eventually. 

(covered up my license plates lol)

the white stuff around the sides is that temperpedic foam to block out light leaks and it's probably going to be temp.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 15, 2011)

very nice building mate...........heres a few pics of my 1.2m x 1m x 1.4 hi cab plus above i have a small cab with a 250 hps with all 3 filters next to it in a small compartment ....i made frames from 38 mm wood , then put em together and covered in plye ,cut a hole in the plye and made doors from 38 mm and tongue and groove.........

ramble ramble..........


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 15, 2011)

Sweet, grow cab/workbench i had one like that. What you use if for, veggin/seedlings, i use tubes for clones and seedlings cheap as chips and easy to get hold of no grow shop needed.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 15, 2011)

bubblebomb and lemon skunk..........


----------



## del66666 (Oct 15, 2011)

first 1 is lemon......


----------



## aesan (Oct 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> very nice building mate...........heres a few pics of my 1.2m x 1m x 1.4 hi cab plus above i have a small cab with a 250 hps with all 3 filters next to it in a small compartment ....i made frames from 38 mm wood , then put em together and covered in plye ,cut a hole in the plye and made doors from 38 mm and tongue and groove.........
> 
> ramble ramble..........


Lookin wonderful delboy! does that carbon filter work wonders being connected like that? I have two cabs on both sides of my cabinet with nothing in there yet (you can see them in pic 2) I might have to steal yet another idea from you del lol! Love this thread


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice work del, got enough fans there bruv lol. What are they 6in. Wish i had chosen something a bit lighter 18mm mdf is heavy.


----------



## aesan (Oct 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> bubblebomb and lemon skunk..........


Lovin that bubblebomb bro I'm extremely jealous... I want my own strain LOL


----------



## del66666 (Oct 15, 2011)

aesan said:


> Lookin wonderful delboy! does that carbon filter work wonders being connected like that? I have two cabs on both sides of my cabinet with nothing in there yet (you can see them in pic 2) I might have to steal yet another idea from you del lol! Love this thread


seems to work ok...muffles the noise..makes more room in the cab........got another fan and filter behind it but the filter is inside the bottom cab


----------



## del66666 (Oct 15, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Nice work del, got enough fans there bruv lol. What are they 6in. Wish i had chosen something a bit lighter 18mm mdf is heavy.


ive got a hi power 4 inch and low power 5 inch on the bottom bigger cab cause got a 600 and 400 hps in there then a hi power 4ich on the small top cab.......also got a hi power 4 inch on the tent drying bud.......i used 6mm plye..........nice and light


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice looking ladies as usual delboy. You still working with GH lemon i remember you saying you had a DNA cant think if youve germed it yet. Ive got 2 about 5 weeks in so looking forward to seeing how they bud up on 12/12.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 15, 2011)

aesan said:


> Lovin that bubblebomb bro I'm extremely jealous... I want my own strain LOL


pick a nice male and away you go mate........now ive got the tent im going to get me some pollen and make 10 years supply of seeds lol


----------



## aesan (Oct 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> pick a nice male and away you go mate........now ive got the tent im going to get me some pollen and make 10 years supply of seeds lol


Can you direct me towards a thread that teaches me?? Do you do the male and females in the same house?? Terrifies me.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 15, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Nice looking ladies as usual delboy. You still working with GH lemon i remember you saying you had a DNA cant think if youve germed it yet. Ive got 2 about 5 weeks in so looking forward to seeing how they bud up on 12/12.


yeah mate gh at the mo but will order some dna shortly to give a try............also got going....bubblegum, thc bomb, top 44, cole train, rocklock, bermese kush and more bbs.........5 weeks in 12-12 from seed or vegged....my memory is crap mate


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ive got a hi power 4 inch and low power 5 inch on the bottom bigger cab cause got a 600 and 400 hps in there then a hi power 4ich on the small top cab.......also got a hi power 4 inch on the tent drying bud.......i used 6mm plye..........nice and light


Im looking at fans now for mine, ill check out thos hi power 4in and see what cfm rating they got. Yeah 18mm mdf is nuts hope it dont fucking collaspe when its full of ladies, i wont be happy.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah mate gh at the mo but will order some dna shortly to give a try............also got going....bubblegum, thc bomb, top 44, cole train, rocklock, bermese kush and more bbs.........5 weeks in 12-12 from seed or vegged....my memory is crap mate


Only 12/12 mate, no more veggin thats for poofs. Yeah looked at that top 44 myself ill see how yours does first lol.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 15, 2011)

aesan said:


> Can you direct me towards a thread that teaches me?? Do you do the male and females in the same house?? Terrifies me.


last time i pushed the male in the cab and rubbed it against the female...........only a very small male cause i think it was done 12-12 from seed under enviro.....only had very small flowers and ende up seeding the whole plant and some of the plant next to it........im putting the male in the tent with a small enviro , very little air flow and then put a female in there and pollinate a few branches using a small brush...


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> last time i pushed the male in the cab and rubbed it against the female...........only a very small male cause i think it was done 12-12 from seed under enviro.....only had very small flowers and ende up seeding the whole plant and some of the plant next to it........im putting the male in the tent with a small enviro , very little air flow and then put a female in there and pollinate a few branches using a small brush...


dont wanna butt in , i was told a good way is to get a small zip bag , like the size a 2gram deal might come in , shake some male pollen into the bag then place the bag over a bud you want to pollinate , give it a shake leave it there for half a hour shake again and remove .... something like that lol


----------



## del66666 (Oct 15, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Im looking at fans now for mine, ill check out thos hi power 4in and see what cfm rating they got. Yeah 18mm mdf is nuts hope it dont fucking collaspe when its full of ladies, i wont be happy.


i use ruck.......they run faster and good db


----------



## del66666 (Oct 15, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Only 12/12 mate, no more veggin thats for poofs. Yeah looked at that top 44 myself ill see how yours does first lol.


will post a pic of it tomo mate.........


----------



## del66666 (Oct 15, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> dont wanna butt in , i was told a good way is to get a small zip bag , like the size a 2gram deal might come in , shake some male pollen into the bag then place the bag over a bud you want to pollinate , give it a shake leave it there for half a hour shake again and remove .... something like that lol


yip dats da way to do it proper.............


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> will post a pic of it tomo mate.........


Sweet, ill be sticking up pics of mine tomorrow night as well. Gotta pot up 22 girls, been getting the coco ready today, its non fucking stop this growing lark....well for me anyway


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 15, 2011)

ordered my wood today it cost me a lot more than i thought it would but will have it in the week sometime. my plan is to cut everything to size and get everything i need into place on the 1st day then the next day get up early and have my weetabix an just keep going till its done, will have to put my plants in the bathroom till its sorted its the only thing i can do with them,


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 15, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> ordered my wood today it cost me a lot more than i thought it would but will have it in the week sometime. my plan is to cut everything to size and get everything i need into place on the 1st day then the next day get up early and have my weetabix an just keep going till its done, will have to put my plants in the bathroom till its sorted its the only thing i can do with them,


Hope you got some wood that dont require you to have the physique of a weightlifter lol, im fucked building mine. Good luck with the build mate and show us some pics when your done.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 15, 2011)

Ive gotta get my nut down, wanna watch the all blacks in the morning and hope they do the aussies.


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 15, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Hope you got some wood that dont require you to have the physique of a weightlifter lol, im fucked building mine. Good luck with the build mate and show us some pics when your done.


haha no should be ok with it. will take some pics when its sorted,


----------



## aesan (Oct 15, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Hope you got some wood that dont require you to have the physique of a weightlifter lol, im fucked building mine. Good luck with the build mate and show us some pics when your done.


I feel you bro, I use MDF board for my speaker boxes, weighs my car down like a son of a b*tch


----------



## del66666 (Oct 15, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Sweet, ill be sticking up pics of mine tomorrow night as well. Gotta pot up 22 girls, been getting the coco ready today, its non fucking stop this growing lark....well for me anyway


ive only got 4 in the main cab so easy days for me.............yep 22 will keep you busy.


----------



## aesan (Oct 15, 2011)

So del when you pollinate those females do you just leave them in the 12/12 room with your other babies?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 15, 2011)

thanks delboyski, aesan jimmy ..sory if i miss some else..for showing your cabs. I spent all afternoon repositioning my 2 tent and changing/adding my ducting. I came up with a new cool solution thanks to your guys.
i will be transplanting all my 12/12 babies tonite. I have my MH bulb back in and everything is ready for kickoff. good luck jimbo.lol i hope your team wins!

del boy.. nothing livens up a living room like some household budporn.The perfect plants to go in any room. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## aesan (Oct 15, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks delboyski, aesan for showing your cabs. I spent all afternoon repositioning my 2 tent and changing/adding my ducting. I came up with a new cool solution thanks to your guys.
> i will be transplanting all my 12/12 babies tonite. I have my MH bulb back in and everything is ready for kickoff. good luck jimbo.lol i hope your team wins!


I am honored to have helped =)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 15, 2011)

hahaha, thats cute.. like jimbo said.. i also think your cab..cab...cabinet workspace fuckin rocks.. very clever!


----------



## DankBudzzz (Oct 15, 2011)

Day 21 from seed, pretty impressive, fastest flowering strain Ive seen, 12/12 from seed.


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 15, 2011)

What are you feeding it? And what's your light?


----------



## aesan (Oct 15, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahaha, thats cute.. like jimbo said.. i also think your cab..cab...cabinet workspace fuckin rocks.. very clever!


Thank you! I was not sure it was going to work, thank God it did because 50 bucks is a lot of money to a starving full-time college senior!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 15, 2011)

aesan said:


> Thank you! I was not sure it was going to work, thank God it did because 50 bucks is a lot of money to a starving full-time college senior!


i bet your gettin a better education here on RIU then you are in college sweetie.lol..That 50 bucks is money well spent. You will reep your rewards over and over again. Just think you could have taken out some snotty hoe from school for dinner and drinks and wasted 50 bucks on it and get nothin in return. hahaha....thanks for the rep young man!!!


----------



## aesan (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm def retaining a lot more then I do in school, I can't remember anything from my firs three years of classes! lol 

and Your welcome TY as well!


----------



## del66666 (Oct 16, 2011)

aesan said:


> So del when you pollinate those females do you just leave them in the 12/12 room with your other babies?


i did but i should have kept it seperate for 24 hours really........


----------



## DankBudzzz (Oct 16, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> What are you feeding it? And what's your light?


1000 watt light. I have a bunch of others that were vegged for awhile ad started 7 reg seeds and only the one turned out female. The others showed sex within day 15 of sowing. I'm thinking it may be m39 as i know the seeds came from a breeder from quebec.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 16, 2011)

hEY 12/12 CLUB! I HOPE YOU ALL ARE HIGH AS kites right now.
heres my new set up.
the 12/12 girls into the open tent down below. 
DO you guys think I need that intake fan? 4 inch inake ducted to the outside window releasing massive amounts of cold fresh air into the tent
i have an exhust out and small oscillating fan..
my intake cooling fan for the lights.. 6inch is super stron as well... i can even feel the cold air coming through the glass cracks in the light set up.

thanks ....ambzooer


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 16, 2011)

Sweet looking setup amber, very tidy. Intake fan certainly wouldnt hurt and would benefit your girls as you can never have enough fresh CO2, sometimes you can get away with passive intakes but an intake fan is always better IMO. What lamp have you in there?.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 16, 2011)

Just spent the last 2 hrs potting up and feeding my girls, im cream crackered now. Pulled 3 plants as they were too small and the root development was naff so now down to 19 ladies. Not gonna put my tent up as ive enough work to do so gonna motor on this week building my cabs managed to cram all the girls in my big cab and they should be good for a few days until my cabs are built. Time for some grub.

Well done the All Blacks you smashed the granny out of the aussies roll on the final.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 16, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Sweet looking setup amber, very tidy. Intake fan certainly wouldnt hurt and would benefit your girls as you can never have enough fresh CO2, sometimes you can get away with passive intakes but an intake fan is always better IMO. What lamp have you in there?.


Thanks jimbo. i know what you mean about being cream crackered now.. thats how i felt yesterday..Good luck with building the rest of your cab. i hope it goes smoothly for ya.
i appreciate your words about the intake fan.. i cant tell you how many arguments that damn 4 inch intake fan has created for me here on riu... some growers are like almost offended by having the intake fan... the last argument i heard against it was that my exhust is just sucking all the air that the intake fan is giving right out..and that the holes in my tent give enough air from being pulled in by the neg pressure the exhust creates.. it was a somewhat valid argument i see.. but the fresh air i always thought was so important..
Anyway.. i have a 600 watt mh digitex bulb in there now. 
Im glad to here your team won..take it easy thanks for the advice


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi all!

I've meaning to post a late entry in this thread, begun late in July for a few weeks now. There are 3 of these. They were outdoors until about 3 weeks ago when the weather turned, and are now finishing in my make-shift sun room where I grow year round. This was my first try at this, and I'll definitely be doing a lot more of it. No matter how hard I try(and a I do train 4/4 colas), stretch is always an issue for me...even outdoors early when doing in-ground b/c they compete with native plants. The 12/12 eliminates this problem, plus they are much easier to handle than the 5 footers in 5 gals/smart pots making a mess when I water. I'm amazed at the vigor and increased size of the flowers, basically winds up as an 18" solid bud on a very thick ass stem. 

Peace!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 16, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks jimbo. i know what you mean about being cream crackered now.. thats how i felt yesterday..Good luck with building the rest of your cab. i hope it goes smoothly for ya.
> i appreciate your words about the intake fan.. i cant tell you how many arguments that damn 4 inch intake fan has created for me here on riu... some growers are like almost offended by having the intake fan... the last argument i heard against it was that my exhust is just sucking all the air that the intake fan is giving right out..and that the holes in my tent give enough air from being pulled in by the neg pressure the exhust creates.. it was a somewhat valid argument i see.. but the fresh air i always thought was so important..
> Anyway.. i have a 600 watt mh digitex bulb in there now.
> Im glad to here your team won..take it easy thanks for the advice


Intake fans are much better esspecially if you can use it to bring in fresh air from outside rather than using the air in a room which passive intakes rely on, theres no substitute for fresh clean air plants love it plus in most cases intakes help with temps as well. Exhaust fans wont draw all the fresh air out that intakes bring in if fans are matched correctly. I have used passive intakes in the past and they are fine for some but clean fresh air with lots of co2 being pumped into your grow room is gonna do wonders. You get your 4in fan in there girl, dont listen to the passive intake brigade.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 16, 2011)

thanks jimmy for all the info.. im keepin it in..


----------



## aesan (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow! Super clean doc lovin the setup. Very jealous of all of your toys . I wouldn't go without an intake fan personally lol. I dont read much about growroom setup on here though, I just do what is possible to get the temps at the right degree with what I have and since I dont have air cooled hoods its impossible to keep temps within range without one!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 16, 2011)

your going to do great aesan. thanks for the comps on my setup. your avitar is sooooooo bizaro.. i think i know the little guy in the front .. isnt he some kind of rude pervert and it looks like the girls are those can can dancers from the Moulion Rouge in Paris..... i like that it moves. i wish my chucky avi moved and licked his knife or something


----------



## aesan (Oct 17, 2011)

LOL his name is stewie and he's an evil genius off a popular tv show here in the US. I'll try to find you a moving Chuckie avatar.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Amber, hows you ? 
i didnt send that exodus cheese seed yet ... it seems you have a few now lol , mines the Greenhouse seeds version though but not sure if thats what you have ? i can still get it too you if you want it ? 
after reading up on it , its meant to be more like the budda cheese not the exodus clone cheese , the one i was growing was nothing but problems so i gave it away lol ... 
Hows this for a moving chucky avator  

EDIT : thats rubbish it moved on the preview ! click the pic to see it move


----------



## l8arrival (Oct 17, 2011)

i dont know if any of you could advise me but i have 4 seedlings growing strong and healthy and another 4 looking like its has a nitrogen deficiency (yellowing of stem, stunted growth)

I have only recently started using grow a (i know, i knw, i shouldve been using a & b) with b, whereas before (for 10 days) i was only used grow b by itself. Now this is the weird part, if 4 of them have a n deficiency why do the others dont? They have all been treated the exact way, getting the exact same 12/12 light as the others, fed the same etc, but its only 4 of them with it.

Any feedback would be appreciated.

Edit:
Actuaaly through more research, their are indications it may be over feeding.

A quick run down of how they look: Yellowing at end of leaves, one seedling leaves are sorta curling upwards, another ones leave is beginning to turn a bit crispy like its dead, and stunted growth  I feed like every 2 days although sometimes the rockwool is still wet. I just dont understand why 4 are good and another 4 are stunted?!!!


----------



## del66666 (Oct 17, 2011)

are they all the same strain mate?...........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 17, 2011)

hi delski..mooooo moooooo mooooooo lolololol

aesan.. and Robbie, thanks for the moving chuck pix.. i am sooo looking forward to seeing them move when i get home to my computer that allows movable avitars.. you guys are great!

Robbie, thanks for the offer on those Xcheese beans but if they suck , na dont want them.. my XC seeds are from a backcross with a long history but linked to the xodus clone. so not in any way a green house variety. Im hoping one of the has some purps in it! 
got anything else good you could send me way though mate... seems the sick in my area is in desarate need of the purps.. later Robbie mate.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 17, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hi delski..mooooo moooooo mooooooo lolololol
> 
> aesan.. and Robbie, thanks for the moving chuck pix.. i am sooo looking forward to seeing them move when i get home to my computer that allows movable avitars.. you guys are great!
> 
> ...


I have the exodus cheese clone so i dunno much about the other cheeses ... 
i might have some nice purple bits comin in soon so once iv grown them out and made some extra seeds ill get some over to you but wont be for a while yet


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 17, 2011)

i will patiently wait for the elite strain...thanks for being so cheesy Robbie..... spread the cheese


----------



## abrownmn (Oct 17, 2011)

curly604 said:


> among what was mentioned already by broken turtle , yep less energy , but also in the space you can fit 1 large qp plant i can fit 5-10 12/12 from seed girls depending on how i do it and what strain they are.


Okay, so what your explaining is a SOG type set up from 12-12...but on a plant per plant basis i just dont see any REAL advantages of running from 12-12. 10 oz's from 11 plants in 75 days vs 20+oz's from 10 plants in 90 days? Twice the product for wan extra two weeks and electricity etc etc....besides space issues i guess im still not convinced at all. If someone could post any convincing figures that would make it easier...


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 17, 2011)

Abrownn, if you have the room to veg, just have both veg and flowering room filled with some plants. My flowering consists of 13 females all from seed to 12/12. My veg room consists of 5 plants with the same amount of veg as the flowering room time. It's just how I started so I can have both a harvest and large vegging plants soon.


----------



## abrownmn (Oct 17, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Abrownn, if you have the room to veg, just have both veg and flowering room filled with some plants. My flowering consists of 13 females all from seed to 12/12. My veg room consists of 5 plants with the same amount of veg as the flowering room time. It's just how I started so I can have both a harvest and large vegging plants soon.


I suppose its a good way to start a cycle if you have no flowering plants yet...but honestly i'm just looking for reasons why people do this. I'm really just interested in learning..i threw a few seeds in 12/12 under a 400 to test it out


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 17, 2011)

abrownmn said:


> Okay, so what your explaining is a SOG type set up from 12-12...but on a plant per plant basis i just dont see any REAL advantages of running from 12-12. 10 oz's from 11 plants in 75 days vs 20+oz's from 10 plants in 90 days? Twice the product for wan extra two weeks and electricity etc etc....besides space issues i guess im still not convinced at all. If someone could post any convincing figures that would make it easier...


Who says you only get 10 oz from 11 plants 12/12 from seed? With a 600w you should pull more than that. With 10 plants which have been vegged for 4 weeks then flipped is gonna require a bigger grow space. 12/12 from seed can match yeild from vegged plants in the same size grow area, if your not convinced then go back to the begining of the thread and have a good read.


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> if your not convinced then go back to the begining of the thread and have a good read.


Better yet, pop in a seed now that's germinated, and flower it. Maybe then you might see a considerable difference.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 17, 2011)

11 plants 12/12 from seed under one 600w, could have fitted a few more under as well. More than 10 oz here.


----------



## abrownmn (Oct 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Who says you only get 10 oz from 11 plants 12/12 from seed? With a 600w you should pull more than that. With 10 plants which have been vegged for 4 weeks then flipped is gonna require a bigger grow space. 12/12 from seed can match yeild from vegged plants in the same size grow area, if your not convinced then go back to the begining of the thread and have a good read.


Lol...try taking your own advice...the info about 10 ozs was given by the person i quoted originally on the subject. So the answer was directed towards him/her.

I've read the thread through quite a bit and i'm still not convinced about anything besides it MAY BE a decent alternative for someone with space issues and that its slightly quicker than vegging.

You keep saying that growers from 12-12 match yields from those who veg and i'd like to see two close grows by reputable growers from veg and 12-12. You should know of one, you had to get your information from somewhere..so convince me. By the way, using the phrase "in the same size grow area" really changes things here...and as you said IMMEDIATELY prior to saying that, vegged plants take MORE space but produce MORE product. So, if you look at it from a strictly objective standpoint. If you have the space to veg the plants there is virtually NO reason to start your seed from 12-12 unless you can prove that it saves enough money and time in relation to vegging to actually make any type of difference. 

Also, I'm asking for "REAL ADVANTAGES" besides space, and the minor cost of electricity etc..you've given me absolutely nothing besides that and heresay.

Im thinking, if you want to save space and on electricity, why not just make more use of your lights by scrogging or something of the sort instead?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 17, 2011)

abrownmn said:


> Lol...try taking your own advice...the info about 10 ozs was given by the person i quoted originally on the subject. So the answer was directed towards him/her.
> 
> I've read the thread through quite a bit and i'm still not convinced about anything besides it MAY BE a decent alternative for someone with space issues and that its slightly quicker than vegging.
> 
> ...


Dont have to convince anyone mate, of course were talking same size grow area. If you dont like 12/12 from seed then piss off and veg your plants.


----------



## abrownmn (Oct 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> 11 plants 12/12 from seed under one 600w, could have fitted a few more under as well. More than 10 oz here.
> View attachment 1842084View attachment 1842087View attachment 1842088View attachment 1842085View attachment 1842086


Okay, you have "more than 10 oz's" how much is it exactly? How long did the entire process take? How much did you save on electricity? How much space did you really save? What makes this more efficent in ANY way than just vegging the plants? You seem to stand behind this whole 12-12 thing pretty confidently. Prove something to me haha. With 10 plants i can easily make 20-40 ozs...can your set-up + savings even compare to that? I am not bashing, I am genuinely interested.


----------



## abrownmn (Oct 17, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Dont have to convince anyone mate, of course were talking same size grow area. If you dont like 12/12 from seed then piss off and veg your plants.


Getting frustrated champ? I am not hating on your process at all so quit being so god damn sensitive. You don't HAVE to prove anything to me, but your sure as hell not doing a very good job of it.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 17, 2011)

Listen 12/12 from seed can produce the same as plants that have a 3 week veg. Its all about your conditions, space and lighting. It takes the plants about 3 weeks to start flowering. Del and Jimmy constantly produce 3oz+ per plant. Learn the 12/12 skills and you will produce great yields. 20 small plants are easier to manage than 8 massive fuckers. I know from experience. I will never grow trees again


----------



## tick tack toe (Oct 17, 2011)

here is mine 36 days in (5 weeks). ak48

One plant is bushy while the other is growing taller.

first picture is the taller one and the main cola that is growing on it. I feel there is about 6 weeks to go until finished. I hope they stretch a little more as they are that tall at all.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 17, 2011)

tick tack toe said:


> here is mine 36 days in (5 weeks). ak48
> 
> One plant is bushy while the other is growing taller.
> 
> first picture is the taller one and the main cola that is growing on it. I feel there is about 6 weeks to go until finished. I hope they stretch a little more as they are that tall at all.


Great strain. Great looking plants. They will stretch, well mine did big time. The strain packs a punch


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 17, 2011)

abrownmn said:


> Okay, you have "more than 10 oz's" how much is it exactly? How long did the entire process take? How much did you save on electricity? How much space did you really save? What makes this more efficent in ANY way than just vegging the plants? You seem to stand behind this whole 12-12 thing pretty confidently. Prove something to me haha. With 10 plants i can easily make 20-40 ozs...can your set-up + savings even compare to that? I am not bashing, I am genuinely interested.


If we both have the same size grow area same light ect then yes it possible to match yeild why wouldnt it. That lot were grown in about a square meter, you gonna fit 10 plants which have been vegged in that space?. Just because its 12/12 from seed dont mean you get shite yeilds. I am pretty confident that 12/12 from seed delivers otherwise i wouldnt do it. Use this method all the same strain in a SOG and its as good as vegging. If you can make 40 oz from vegging then good for you, what you doing on this thread?.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Listen 12/12 from seed can produce the same as plants that have a 3 week veg. Its all about your conditions, space and lighting. It takes the plants about 3 weeks to start flowering. Del and Jimmy constantly produce 3oz+ per plant. Learn the 12/12 skills and you will produce great yields. 20 small plants are easier to manage than 8 massive fuckers. I know from experience. I will never grow trees again


Yes indeed, trees aint for me either.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 17, 2011)

Unlike u Jimmy to get pissed.lol Anyway your right. Lots of small plants is better and easier that growing trees. For example i could grow 4 trees in a m2 and get 20 oz or I could grow 10 12/12 and get 30oz. Each to their own


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 17, 2011)

tick tack toe said:


> here is mine 36 days in (5 weeks). ak48
> 
> One plant is bushy while the other is growing taller.
> 
> first picture is the taller one and the main cola that is growing on it. I feel there is about 6 weeks to go until finished. I hope they stretch a little more as they are that tall at all.


Looking sweet tick tack.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Unlike u Jimmy to get pissed.lol Anyway your right. Lots of small plants is better and easier that growing trees. For example i could grow 4 trees in a m2 and get 20 oz or I could grow 10 12/12 and get 30oz. Each to their own


Haha billy, i aint had a smoke for 2 days man and this is what im like. Moody cunt.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 17, 2011)

U needing that favour returned m8


----------



## l8arrival (Oct 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> are they all the same strain mate?...........


Out of the 8, 6 are bb blue cheese and 2 are big bud

3 of the cheese are perfect and 1 of the big bud

and also 3 of the cheese are messed as well as 1 of the big bud


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 17, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> U needing that favour returned m8


Gonna save that for when i really need it mate. Got one drying and should be ready in a few days. Ill tap you up man when im really in the shit lol. What you up too man, you got a grow on for xmas.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 17, 2011)

It all came on top a bit Jimmy. Im flying straightish for a few months. Better safe than sorry. Thats been over 3 years constant with no dramas until recently


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 17, 2011)

Shit bruv, hope alls well man.... yeah better safe than sorry mate. Your doing the right thing tho, lay low for a while till the shits blown over. Stay safe billy.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 17, 2011)

I know Im being looked into but its the game I play. Ive tightened things up with my other activities and put the grows on hold. Going to cost me a few quid but better that than a few years. All because of one fucking mouthpiece. Wanker. His time will come


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 17, 2011)

You know what thats the first thing that came to mind.......it only takes one knob to screw things up. what a cunt. Your right tho rather take a hit in the pocket than do a stretch. If the clone fairy needs to visit when your ready she can (ive got her number lol) i hear shes gonna have some nice lemon skunk clones soon.


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 17, 2011)

Abrownn, there are different methods for different rooms. Electricity wise; it's 33% LESS electricity in your bill, since there is no veg, not just a little bit. As mentioned, there are other things that reduce your cost as well; nutrients, venting, less occupied room space. Also, what I have noticed with 12/12 seeds is that there is less leaf to bud ratio. The amount of trim You get from a 12/12 plant is much less percentage than that of a, as some refer to, 'monster trees'. This leads to more usable bud per square meter.


----------



## Spuzzum (Oct 17, 2011)

abrownmn said:


> I suppose its a good way to start a cycle if you have no flowering plants yet...but honestly i'm just looking for reasons why people do this. I'm really just interested in learning..i threw a few seeds in 12/12 under a 400 to test it out


I agree with abrownmn.. this kinda sounds lazy. I don't mean that to offend, so please don't take it that way, but the way I used to sog, was start the seeds in veg for about 4 or 5 internodes, then clone the tops. As soon as those are rooted, the "mothers/seedlings" go into flower. When the sex shows, I pull the male(s), then put the clones into flower as well.. minus any males. 1 or 2 weeks later, I take lower shoots from the clones for the next stage clones. This cycle continues until the mothers/seedlings are harvested, then continues again with more room for the clones. This crops out every 2 or 3 weeks, depending on strain and original flowering time dived by however many stages. 18+ grams per 24" cola/plant under a 250hps, in an 18" x 36" cab. Doing it this way, you eliminate the large veg area.. clones go into flower as soon as they've rooted. Same as doing 12-12 from seed, but the plant's more physically mature enough to produce the best that it can. Better than a seed from 12-12 could.

But, just my opinion...

Cheers


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 17, 2011)

Spuzzum, what you just said is multiple months in action. Many, many, many things can happen within those months that change how you do things. You say 12/12 is lazy, i say your method is too complicated. Simplicity done right can out-weigh complexity done poorly.


----------



## abrownmn (Oct 17, 2011)

Spuzzum said:


> I agree with abrownmn.. this kinda sounds lazy. I don't mean that to offend, so please don't take it that way, but the way I used to sog, was start the seeds in veg for about 4 or 5 internodes, then clone the tops. As soon as those are rooted, the "mothers/seedlings" go into flower. When the sex shows, I pull the male(s), then put the clones into flower as well.. minus any males. 1 or 2 weeks later, I take lower shoots from the clones for the next stage clones. This cycle continues until the mothers/seedlings are harvested, then continues again with more room for the clones. This crops out every 2 or 3 weeks, depending on strain and original flowering time dived by however many stages. 18+ grams per 24" cola/plant under a 250hps, in an 18" x 36" cab. Doing it this way, you eliminate the large veg area.. clones go into flower as soon as they've rooted. Same as doing 12-12 from seed, but the plant's more physically mature enough to produce the best that it can. Better than a seed from 12-12 could.
> 
> But, just my opinion...
> 
> Cheers


Precisely, Just another way that utilizes basically the same reasoning for doing it, but better/more product. 

I am not hating on anyone who does this, Growing tree is growing tree. I'm glad your doing it no matter what.

However, I would definitely encourage all of you to try some other growing methods to save money and space. ( If that really is your reasoning for doing this) There are plenty out there that look a lot more promising than this. Sure, a highly practiced 12-12 grower can consistently pull 3 oz's a plant...just like any really experienced grower can keep any other good plant short and pull twice that...All im saying is, I'm sure there's a better way to utilize most spaces than with a 12-12 set up. I could be proved very wrong, by the way, i am not trying to claim to be an expert in any way. Just looking at the method objectively, it has some big logical gaps that I just cant reason around.


----------



## abrownmn (Oct 17, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Spuzzum, what you just said is multiple months in action. Many, many, many things can happen within those months that change how you do things. You say 12/12 is lazy, i say your method is too complicated. Simplicity done right can out-weigh complexity done poorly.


But can simplicity done perfectly even come close to comparing to complexity done perfectly? I think not. 

When arguing something you cant put the two things on different levels and compare them LOL...obviously anything done "right" can out-do something done "poorly"....broken logic..


----------



## Spuzzum (Oct 17, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Spuzzum, what you just said is multiple months in action. Many, many, many things can happen within those months that change how you do things. You say 12/12 is lazy, i say your method is too complicated. Simplicity done right can out-weigh complexity done poorly.


Months and months??? Only 2 or 4 more weeks than what you're doing right now from seed. And you get a crop every few weeks.. fresh . What.. can't clone?? It's pretty friggin' easy bud, c'mon... 


cheers


----------



## del66666 (Oct 17, 2011)

abrownmn said:


> Okay, so what your explaining is a SOG type set up from 12-12...but on a plant per plant basis i just dont see any REAL advantages of running from 12-12. 10 oz's from 11 plants in 75 days vs 20+oz's from 10 plants in 90 days? Twice the product for wan extra two weeks and electricity etc etc....besides space issues i guess im still not convinced at all. If someone could post any convincing figures that would make it easier...


where are you getting 10 oz from 11 plants........lets go with 2- 4 1/2 oz per plant........


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> where are you getting 10 oz from 11 plants........lets go with 2- 4 1/2 oz per plant........


this debate will go one for days lol , i can see pro's and con's to both sides of it but you can find flaws in any style of growing ... 12/12 from seed / SOG / ScROG, monster plants etc you can find flaws in any of them ... none of the growers here have stated the 12/12 from seed method is the best they have just stated reasons they enjoy that method ... if it works for them why try and knock there method ... 
personally i have seen 12/12 from seed grows pull in massive yields , like del says 2-4.5 oz a plant .. if you do a 20 plant 12/12 from seed SOG 5 plants a fortnight intervals and perpetual you can pull between 10 - 20oz a fortnight EVERY fortnight thats not bad ... imo you would need 10 - 15 rooted clones to get that amount ... but each to there own


----------



## del66666 (Oct 17, 2011)

top44.............


----------



## aesan (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow who invited these n00bs into this peaceful thread?? People who have never tried something and know little to nothing about something cannot possibly argue their side properly. In the future, read through the 345+ pages of this thread before you make a post questioning the process, trust me you just look dumb.


----------



## what what (Oct 17, 2011)

the only negative I can see is the cost of buying all the seeds! If people dont want to commit to the true 12/12 they could try one week of veg and then go 12/12. I myself see the pics of the scrog and think to myself that there is no way that could be fun. Looks like a huge pain in the ass to me. Id rather have a lot of little plants that need no work. Im such a neebie so im just talking out of my ass. Wish I was high right now. 2 more months!


----------



## del66666 (Oct 18, 2011)

12-12 from seed....great for using reg seeds........males show up fast.......


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> top44.............


Your girls sure do like a bath.lol Why do people make growing weed so fucking hard. I'll really fuck with the noobs on here dissing the 12/12. Check my sig out. lol


----------



## tick tack toe (Oct 18, 2011)

The reason I am growing 12/12 is to make it easy. throw seeds in. turn on settings .. grow. Add in coco and it comes easier. Sure I am not going to get massive amounts of weed but hell I don't need it for personal use.

60 grams for 3 months and I am happy.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 18, 2011)

Looking for a filter like this, a small 4in one. Any of you lot know where i an pick one up they would be ideal for my cabs. This one came of my BC northern lights cab and i cant find small filters in the uk like this.


----------



## SCT1984 (Oct 18, 2011)

Love this thread! Glad I'm still a n00b and found it early haha Was going to grow a few autos over the winter, but have decided to save those for the summer when I get into my condo and use this method instead Jan-Mar 

Question is - has anyone experimented with 12/12 under different lighting systems? T5 vs HPS for example? I currently have a 430W HPS that I could use, but the thought of T5 also intrigues me.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 18, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> View attachment 1843457View attachment 1843456View attachment 1843455
> 
> Looking for a filter like this, a small 4in one. Any of you lot know where i an pick one up they would be ideal for my cabs. This one came of my BC northern lights cab and i cant find small filters in the uk like this.


I love this thread as well!! 12/12 grown plants are simply........ breathtakingly beautiful....
Jimbo.. im getting a small phat filter like that soon... nice choice.. good luck with the search, thankfully the one i want is in my hydro store in stock!!
peace outt
so i found the entire Pink Floyd "Animals" album on youtube.. thought i would sharelater on you stoned animals.. woof, meow, mooo, lololololoolcc livers is a fuckin siiiiicccckkkk strain mates....
[youtube]ft7QMuliH2M[/youtube]


----------



## del66666 (Oct 18, 2011)

its been suggested to me by a someone not to far above this post that we should run a contest of some kind with a prize or 2........i reckon its a great idea..just need to come up with something fitting for this thread.........will be working on this and hope to announce something in the near future fellow 12-12 ers........


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 18, 2011)

some legendary bubblebomb beans sounds fitting 



del66666 said:


> its been suggested to me by a someone not to far above this post that we should run a contest of some kind with a prize or 2........i reckon its a great idea..just need to come up with something fitting for this thread.........will be working on this and hope to announce something in the near future fellow 12-12 ers........


----------



## aesan (Oct 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> some legendary bubblebomb beans sounds fitting


 that would be the best prize ever!!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> its been suggested to me by a someone not to far above this post that we should run a contest of some kind with a prize or 2........i reckon its a great idea..just need to come up with something fitting for this thread.........will be working on this and hope to announce something in the near future fellow 12-12 ers........


Sounds good to me


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 18, 2011)

Everything i wanna buy i cant find, first the filter now the fan... bloody typical. Time to move across the pond, i could probably walk into a supermarket and get everything i want


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 18, 2011)

only problem is none of us stand a chance against DAT.. she is too well liked.. by everybody  lol



del66666 said:


> its been suggested to me by a someone not to far above this post that we should run a contest of some kind with a prize or 2........i reckon its a great idea..just need to come up with something fitting for this thread.........will be working on this and hope to announce something in the near future fellow 12-12 ers........


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 18, 2011)

Dont play nice when its competition time, jimmys gonna apply the war paint and go in for the kill......no more Mr nice guy. Your all fair game.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 18, 2011)

BAHAHAHAHAHhahahahaaaaahahaha, delboys avitar is fuckin hysterical!!!!!!!!! 

awe your soooo sweet manz.. i dont know what to say..

sorry to hear of the ordering woes jimbo. i can not get canna products here easily at all..and actually many other awesome gardening supplies available in the UK. 
it wuld be nice to have you as a neighbor though.
bubblebombs def need to be part of the prize package


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHhahahahaaaaahahaha, delboys avitar is fuckin hysterical!!!!!!!!!
> 
> awe your soooo sweet manz.. i dont know what to say..
> 
> ...


Yeah its a pain in the butt, gonna have to rethink my plans and look for alternative kit. Its all fun and games but really i aint got the time for it need these cabs up and running, my girls really need to go under the 600s. Neighbours sound good, share a joint over the garden fence and swap some green...happy days.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 18, 2011)

Couple of pics of my xmas crop there about 5 weeks in i think might be six, who knows, all crammed into large cab which has two 400s in it, and a few pics of my diy cab. Ones more or less built and the other will get finished tomorrow, just gotta find the fans a filters i need sharpish. Was going through my seed collection tonight as ive just germed some more lemon skunk and ive got alot here i aint gonna use (freebies) so ill chuck them into prize pot.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 18, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Couple of pics of my xmas crop there about 5 weeks in i think might be six, who knows, all crammed into large cab which has two 400s in it, and a few pics of my diy cab. Ones more or less built and the other will get finished tomorrow, just gotta find the fans a filters i need sharpish. Was going through my seed collection tonight as ive just germed some more lemon skunk and ive got alot here i aint gonna use (freebies) so ill chuck them into prize pot.
> View attachment 1844069View attachment 1844065View attachment 1844067View attachment 1844066View attachment 1844070View attachment 1844068



looking great jimmy , where are those catch trays from there exactly the size im looking for !


----------



## del66666 (Oct 18, 2011)

just been watching that thing about spain and all those people that were told their baby had died then they were sold to other couples by the church........messed up.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 18, 2011)

very nice crop jimmy....happy happy xmas


----------



## del66666 (Oct 18, 2011)

i can take a hint........yeah bbs will def be part of the prize..............just have to think of something to make you all work for them lol................glad you liked the avatar ambernookerbooski


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 18, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i can take a hint........yeah bbs will def be part of the prize..............just have to think of something to make you all work for them lol................glad you liked the avatar ambernookerbooski


sounds good, wouldn't mind getting my hands on some of those seeds


----------



## aesan (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice lookin cab jimmy! much more professional looking then mine. Babies are lookin fantastic as well!


----------



## del66666 (Oct 19, 2011)

well when i first grew a plant and found when i smoked it that it was better than i could buy i said wow...................when i first got my 400 hps and saw what a difference it made i said wow.......when i added my 600 i said wow...................when i cropped a big bomb at 41/2 oz dry i said wow........as i chopped down my big lemon skunk last week i said wow............been drying in my tent.......weighed it up and its 171 g...fucking wooooow


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> well when i first grew a plant and found when i smoked it that it was better than i could buy i said wow...................when i first got my 400 hps and saw what a difference it made i said wow.......when i added my 600 i said wow...................when i cropped a big bomb at 41/2 oz dry i said wow........as i chopped down my big lemon skunk last week i said wow............been drying in my tent.......weighed it up and its 171 g...fucking wooooow


6oz off 1 12/12 plant? thats like wow! need me some of that!  
was it GH lemon skunk?


----------



## del66666 (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> 6oz off 1 12/12 plant? thats like wow! need me some of that!
> was it GH lemon skunk?


yes mate gh....was a long grower though........must have taken 13 weeks..............but im well happy for sure


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yes mate gh....was a long grower though........must have taken 13 weeks..............but im well happy for sure


i bet you are! my skunk #1 will probably take 13weeks an im not impressed with them at the moment, really stretched but they still have about 5 weeks yet, i was never going to buy GH seeds again after i had some seeds hermie on me but think i will give them another chance.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> i bet you are! my skunk #1 will probably take 13weeks an im not impressed with them at the moment, really stretched but they still have about 5 weeks yet, i was never going to buy GH seeds again after i had some seeds hermie on me but think i will give them another chance.


yeah ive had some crap with gh stuff but im hooked on the lemon......jimmy reckons dna lemon is a good 1 too


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 19, 2011)

how many gh lemon have you done? was it good results off all of them?
keep forgetting to ask, do you grow from fem of reg?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 19, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> looking great jimmy , where are those catch trays from there exactly the size im looking for !


Ta very much mate, thos catch trays i got at my local garden centre. Theres a good place online that does every size you want, ive used them in the past if i can find them again ill post a link mate.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 19, 2011)

aesan said:


> Nice lookin cab jimmy! much more professional looking then mine. Babies are lookin fantastic as well!


Cheers mate, me babies are soon gonna outgrow the cab their in. Reckon ive got a couple of days left on the cab build thank god, i aint use to all this work.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> well when i first grew a plant and found when i smoked it that it was better than i could buy i said wow...................when i first got my 400 hps and saw what a difference it made i said wow.......when i added my 600 i said wow...................when i cropped a big bomb at 41/2 oz dry i said wow........as i chopped down my big lemon skunk last week i said wow............been drying in my tent.......weighed it up and its 171 g...fucking wooooow


Thats just fucking nuts del, what the hell did you feed her lol. Nice one mate.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah ive had some crap with gh stuff but im hooked on the lemon......jimmy reckons dna lemon is a good 1 too


Yes, shit hot smoke thats for sure how she responds straight to 12/12 ill have to wait a see. Doubt it will be in the same league as that freaky Gh lemon of yours tho weight wise. Amber likes the old lemon skunk but dont know what breeder shes grown.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> i bet you are! my skunk #1 will probably take 13weeks an im not impressed with them at the moment, really stretched but they still have about 5 weeks yet, i was never going to buy GH seeds again after i had some seeds hermie on me but think i will give them another chance.


You do get some lanky ones thats for sure but you also get some nice medium sized with big fat colas. Think i chop mine around 12 weeks, im not a fan of GH seeds for the same reason as yourself but im gonna have to try their lemon after seeing delboys monster.


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 19, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> You do get some lanky ones thats for sure but you also get some nice medium sized with big fat colas. Think i chop mine around 12 weeks, im not a fan of GH seeds for the same reason as yourself but im gonna have to try their lemon after seeing delboys monster.


thats the only reason im going back i want some 12/12 monsters! lol just ordered 5 gh lemon 10 big bomb see how i go with them, got my wood now so need to get on with the build so i will have somewhere to put them, still some stuff i need to get together before i start.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> thats the only reason im going back i want some 12/12 monsters! lol just ordered 5 gh lemon 10 big bomb see how i go with them, got my wood now so need to get on with the build so i will have somewhere to put them, still some stuff i need to get together before i start.


If yields what your after then bomb seeds are a safe bet, ive got thc bomb and big bomb just waiting to be germed when space allows. Ill be gald when im sorted tbh with my cab build ive got so much shit happening what with seedlings, 12/12 plants and mothers to look after plus the cab build that im really running a tight schedule, the only good thing about all this is ive got plants ready to go straight into the cabs when there built rather than waiting to fill them but im up to my neck init atm trying to get everything sorted. My 12/12 clones have suffered a bit what with everything im trying to do but im not really bothered as they were just a little experiment, they should still give me some decent smoke tho. I still need stuff for my cab and ill be hunting that down tonight online, i need it asap.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 19, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Thats just fucking nuts del, what the hell did you feed her lol. Nice one mate.


SMOKING HOT!!!!hahaha

jimmy your girls look awesome. good luck with all the cab work.. its looking like a really professional job jimbo.. good work.. i wish i had your skills!

yeah, del what did you feed her? your not holding out any secrets on us are you mate? lol....
i have my girls eating TNT right now..and...
I need to purchase hesi coco and hammerhead. Which hammerhead do i get delskiboybomb...?? 4/8....9/16....3/12.. .. man o mon that shit is bloody expensive. 
so my hydro guy finally gets Hesi products in right.. but he gets this
http://www.hesistore.com/acatalog/Hesi_Starter_Kit.html
and he is not willing to break the kit up... 
at around $90 .. i already got the TNT.. i can get the coco online for like 25 bucks with shipping .... 
what should i do.. are the other products in this kit worth me having.? 
take it easy 
amberchucksters


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 19, 2011)

Cheers Amber, ive gone a bit mad as far as the cab goes but thats just me, atleast its gonna last a good few years and not fall apart. The hesi line is good stuff but its like any other nute brand theres lots of stuff you can add its deciding whether you actually need it, i just keep things simple... grow and bloom base nutes and if im in the mood a boost. One thats been recommended is overdrive from AN, ill be giving this ago on my next run. Youll probably find that you wont use half that stuff that comes in the kit.


----------



## aesan (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats on the massive pull delboy!! your the man!!


----------



## del66666 (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> how many gh lemon have you done? was it good results off all of them?
> keep forgetting to ask, do you grow from fem of reg?


not many yet mate.....did one a few months ago and loved it.....got 3 more on the go and cut the other week ago and one last week...all fem seeds.....all reasonable weights 21/2 and up i think...


----------



## geturgrowon (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice avatar del66666


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 19, 2011)

I love overdrive Jimmy. Best booster out there but u do pay for it


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 19, 2011)

Fuckin hell Del. 6 off 12/12. Reveg that bitch and spread the clone love


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 19, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I love overdrive Jimmy. Best booster out there but u do pay for it


Im sure it was your good self who told me about it a while back. when i get my shit in order i will get me some of this stuff.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 19, 2011)

i have a question for you 12/12 from seed guys 

does yield suffer -cause it cant be the same as if you veg for six weeks

an do you still have to wait for maturity of plant -say after alternating nodes that take about 4 to 6 weeks 

*thanks* if you hold the knowledge and take the time to answer


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 19, 2011)

yes overdrive a great finisher


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 19, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i have a question for you 12/12 from seed guys
> 
> does yield suffer -cause it cant be the same as if you veg for six weeks
> 
> ...


No it aint the same as a 6 week veg but then again your grow will finish alot quicker. Yield is down to strain and you the grower. You dont have to wait for nowt, its 12/12 from seed the plant goes into the flowering cycle as soon as she's ready.


----------



## pampersgondry (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi, i have a few new pictures. They are about 4 weeks into flower some are a bit less. 12 12 from seed so they are about 7 weeks old in total. Loads of crystals now. very happy with their progress


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 19, 2011)

> into the flowering cycle as soon as she's ready.


im tryin to figure this out whenever its ready ? hummm 

but you dont have to wait hummm

is that the same as when matured -whenever ready ??


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 19, 2011)

Most strains take about 3 weeks before they show hairs doing 12/12


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 19, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> im tryin to figure this out whenever its ready ? hummm
> 
> but you dont have to wait hummm
> 
> is that the same as when matured -whenever ready ??


The plant decides that, when shes ready she does her thing all your doing as the grower is keeping the light schedule on 12/12. Strains react different to each other, as billy says on average around 3 weeks into 12/12 she shows you her bits. So at this stage she is mature and will begin to flower...whenever shes ready.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 19, 2011)

pampersgondry said:


> Hi, i have a few new pictures. They are about 4 weeks into flower some are a bit less. 12 12 from seed so they are about 7 weeks old in total. Loads of crystals now. very happy with their progress


Very nice pampers mate, what strains you got there


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 19, 2011)

ssb yes and most plants not mature till week 4 

so my question of do you still have to wait for maturity i cant seem to get an answer for that 
but im told it will flower whenever its ready by one person now you tell me must wait for three weeks to see signs 

so indirectly i got my question answered and it is- YES 
so lets see i got ring around the rosies and fnally an answer 
and i had to make a deduction myself 

so if i veg grow for 4 weeks wit right food and lights and get a bigger plant 
and if i do a 12 /12 from seed it still not going to flowere right away -gona do a form of veg under the wrong light wit less growth and wrong food 
do i have this right


----------



## pampersgondry (Oct 19, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Very nice pampers mate, what strains you got there


Diesel and Santa sativa . 2 Cali hash plant that are not as far along. biobizz nutes with one small dose of monster bloom


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 19, 2011)

i like biobizz it is in my organic mix of nutes


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 19, 2011)

pampersgondry said:


> Diesel and Santa sativa . 2 Cali hash plant that are not as far along. biobizz nutes with one small dose of monster bloom


whats ya setup mate lights and shit and how many you got on the go. I stick to around 10ish per 600w but i reckon i could fit a few more under dependsing on strain.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 19, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> ssb yes and most plants not mature till week 4
> 
> so my question of do you still have to wait for maturity i cant seem to get an answer for that
> but im told it will flower whenever its ready by one person now you tell me must wait for three weeks to see signs
> ...


Should ave just asked if a seedling flowers from word go and if plants have a veg period on 12/12. I mean what does the last bit of your sentance mean, i cant work it out.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 19, 2011)

last part of sent = its still veg but wit wrong bulb , light schedule ,and food -plant stil gona veg no matter what 
an just because you put under 12/12 plant still not gona flower till mature is my point 
so you can 12/12 it flower food it hps it anything you want plant not gona flower till mature 

comprende


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 19, 2011)

He is asking about the time it takes to have the plant actually realize it is in the flowering stage.


----------



## aesan (Oct 19, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> last part of sent = its still veg but wit wrong bulb , light schedule ,and food -plant stil gona veg no matter what
> an just because you put under 12/12 plant still not gona flower till mature is my point
> so you can 12/12 it flower food it hps it anything you want plant not gona flower till mature
> 
> comprende


It's not the wrong bulb, hps can be used for vegging as well.

It's also not the wrong light schedule, because it is called 12/12 from seed.

Plants will show sex earlier in their life under 12/12, therefore maturing earlier and expediting the process.

Understand?


----------



## velareovicci (Oct 19, 2011)

hey what up. just started a 12/12 box in my basement 2 weeks ago. got 552 watts of cfl so around 30,000 lumens. its 4x2x3.5 feet i made it myself and the people cut the wood at Home depot for me . i have 37 plants in there so its an incredibly compact grow, but that is my whole plan. i'm using foxfarm ocean forest soil, and all fox farm nutes. i haven't used nutes yet only regular water. i probably won't until signs of flowering anyway. i'm using a 6 inch booster fan for ventilation and my temps and humidity are fine. 

My plan is to get an eighth or a quarter per plant, but i know i have the potential to get much more than that. i did one plant by itself and got a quarter dry and a barely took care of it and brutalized it i forgot to water it for an entire week and it was dead, but i brought it back to life and still managed to get a quarter of some really good bud. it was cotton candy strain. and it was only under 70 watt of cfl with very poor light concentration. so i think a quarter per plant is not a bad estimate, but if i got some half baggers that would be great to 

I will have pics up soon once i get a camera. it is a very effective box and it is incredibly stealthy. my landlord was right next to it and didn't even notice it. i was like FUCK YAH!. that was the ultimate test.

But anyway they are 2 weeks and 1 day old. ill keep shit posted and will have pics of everything soon. i cant wait to hear the critisizms about have 37 plants in that small of a space. they are staying there the whole time btw. I will have pics posted soon hopefully.

super compact 12/12 grow man


----------



## velareovicci (Oct 19, 2011)

oh btw my stains are 5 random chronic seeds. 5 fem Ice by nirvana, 15 ny diesel non fem, and 11 baggers


----------



## pampersgondry (Oct 19, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> whats ya setup mate lights and shit and how many you got on the go. I stick to around 10ish per 600w but i reckon i could fit a few more under dependsing on strain.


Alright Jimmy, yeah i currently have 7 plants under a 600 hps . i also have 4 seedlings just after sprouting. also 2 diesel and 2 Santa sativa . i started with 9 but one died as a seedling unexplained and one died in when i dropped her as a young plant. 7 is enough at the moment as a have enough room to start off some new ones now and in the next few weeks so i can start a try perpetual harvest .. Im just really enjoying this and learning a lot of stuff on rui ...


----------



## aesan (Oct 19, 2011)

hey pampers I would be interested in seeing some of the cali hash plants as they go. I have one on the go right now! Pretty excited about it never tried dinafem before.

Sounds good Vela, post some pics man!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 19, 2011)

HI 12/12 growers!
I hope your all doing well and chillin out today..tonite ..whatever..
awesome budporn mr.pampers! really beautiful sexy girls....way to show off the wicked 12/12 style.
so here are my babies, just a week and a half old or sooo....they are really starting to take off after transplant. Im really diggin the coco.(1st time at it.)...am I correct in assuming its impossible to overwater in coco..? it just soaks up the water like a sponge. 
so i will water everyother day and keep to that schedule. They are really starting to grow fast now..im so happy with my babies..thanks for all the help everyone. 
my combination tent set up has proved to be very difficult but i think i finally have it done! I have some serious power in my 12/12 tent and im looking foward to sharing this new journey with you guys..peace...oooooowwwtttttt amberooster
i like when they look like birds flying!


----------



## del66666 (Oct 20, 2011)

velareovicci said:


> oh btw my stains are 5 random chronic seeds. 5 fem Ice by nirvana, 15 ny diesel non fem, and 11 baggers


welcome mate......sounds like a good little stealth grow you made there.....


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 20, 2011)

I still cant believe u got 6oz. Fuck me. Did u keep her?


----------



## pampersgondry (Oct 20, 2011)

aesan said:


> hey pampers I would be interested in seeing some of the cali hash plants as they go. I have one on the go right now! Pretty excited about it never tried dinafem before.
> 
> Sounds good Vela, post some pics man!


 alright aesan ,yeah i will take a few pics of the hash plans i habeas on their own . they are about 2 weeks in flower now. i bought them because i wanted a fast flowering indica. they are a lot shorter and busier than the others and don't seem to be flowering as vigorously. We will see how they do in the next few weeks. i'll.keep ye updated. how far along are yours?


----------



## pampersgondry (Oct 20, 2011)

I havery another question for anyone who might know .my grow is in the loft and the lights off temps are recently going down to about 10 celcius . should i be worried. temps are surely going to drop further in the next few weeks. Lights on temps are fine about 20 celcius but should i think about getting a small heater in there?


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 20, 2011)

It will slow everything down. Get a little heater with a thermostat


----------



## pampersgondry (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok will do. thanks. also does anyone know about drying in low temps like this?


----------



## del66666 (Oct 20, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I still cant believe u got 6oz. Fuck me. Did u keep her?


no mate i keep nothing....just not got the room for reveg at the moment and to be truthful i only thought i was going to get 3-4 of her..total surprise to me mate....


----------



## del66666 (Oct 20, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Thats just fucking nuts del, what the hell did you feed her lol. Nice one mate.


 
cheers mate. had to weigh it twice cause i thought id made a mistake...........just hesi, pk, seaweed and a little superthrive a few times during growth...........think the 12,000 lumens per foot helps


----------



## del66666 (Oct 20, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI 12/12 growers!
> I hope your all doing well and chillin out today..tonite ..whatever..
> awesome budporn mr.pampers! really beautiful sexy girls....way to show off the wicked 12/12 style.
> so here are my babies, just a week and a half old or sooo....they are really starting to take off after transplant. Im really diggin the coco.(1st time at it.)...am I correct in assuming its impossible to overwater in coco..? it just soaks up the water like a sponge.
> ...


that second pic looks like a winner ...........yeah hard to over water,........ive tried...........roll on the budskiiii ambernooskibubble


----------



## del66666 (Oct 20, 2011)

pampersgondry said:


> Hi, i have a few new pictures. They are about 4 weeks into flower some are a bit less. 12 12 from seed so they are about 7 weeks old in total. Loads of crystals now. very happy with their progress


looking kind of good there mate..............


----------



## pampersgondry (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi here is a picture of 2 Santa sativa that i have.they are about 7 weeks old and 12 12 from seed, as you can see one is in full flower and the other isn't. both have had the exact same conditions. there are a.couple of preflowers on the slow one also the stem doesn't look too strong. it had a bad fall when it was just sprouted and fell out of the soil and the roots were exposed for a couple of seconds. Does anyone know.if a shock like this can cause a plant to across like this. important keeping it for the moment to see will it start to flower im not stuck for space


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 20, 2011)

exodus cheese clone x Mr nice Dreamtime ... not sure of dates 12/12 from seed ... 

View attachment 1847398View attachment 1847399View attachment 1847400View attachment 1847401


----------



## aesan (Oct 20, 2011)

pampersgondry said:


> alright aesan ,yeah i will take a few pics of the hash plans i habeas on their own . they are about 2 weeks in flower now. i bought them because i wanted a fast flowering indica. they are a lot shorter and busier than the others and don't seem to be flowering as vigorously. We will see how they do in the next few weeks. i'll.keep ye updated. how far along are yours?


Just planted my Hash plant a week ago man they just popped outta the soil a few days ago! Lookin very short but stout as well!


----------



## aesan (Oct 20, 2011)

WOW pampers, that is quite the difference. LOL I have something similar going on with my THC bombs, one is packing on the bud and the other is barely budding, but one showed her parts first so I'm just assuming different phenos will flower more quickly then others!


----------



## TheLotusFly (Oct 20, 2011)

could you clone one of those and grow it immidiatly into 12/12?


----------



## senorfrisk (Oct 20, 2011)

If I am using ebb-flow with 12/12, when would I start adding nutes? Right out of the gate, at 1/4 strength?


----------



## robsteele09 (Oct 20, 2011)

a little bit of wats going on during my 12-12 grow journey} about week 12 frm seed, growing blue mystic and ak-48 growing in soil FF ocean forest, using 400 watt hps have 6 plants growing.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 21, 2011)

senorfrisk said:


> If I am using ebb-flow with 12/12, when would I start adding nutes? Right out of the gate, at 1/4 strength?


i add to coco so id say yes mate.............


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 21, 2011)

This competition, Ive got a load of autoflower seeds I'll chuck in for prizes. Any ideas what its going to be???


----------



## del66666 (Oct 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> This competition, Ive got a load of autoflower seeds I'll chuck in for prizes. Any ideas what its going to be???


fuck knows mate............possibly shortest fattest or most oddly grown or unusual 12-12 from seed............thinking up ideas isnt my game........thinking isnt my game.ouch that was a thought...bloody headache now


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 21, 2011)

what ever it is im in lol...


----------



## del66666 (Oct 21, 2011)

cool kev the more the better,looks like bbs , autos and art for prizes.......


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 21, 2011)

whats the comp


----------



## del66666 (Oct 21, 2011)

mr.green123 said:


> whats the comp


not totaly decided yet but something along the lines of shortest, fattest, or oddest....maybe most unusual 12-12 from seed cannabis plant............nothing heavy just a little fun with some good prizes


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 21, 2011)

sound like a laugh i'd give it a go


----------



## del66666 (Oct 21, 2011)

mr.green123 said:


> sound like a laugh i'd give it a go


cool will sort things out prizes, amber is going to throw in some art..........billy some auto seeds and im going to throw in some bb seeds etc....and then get it started........


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cool will sort things out prizes, amber is going to throw in some art..........billy some auto seeds and im going to throw in some bb seeds etc....and then get it started........


dont for get jimmys freebies lol ... i have no idea what you could use as a comp idea lol


----------



## mr.green123 (Oct 21, 2011)

sounds good let me no when to star germing


----------



## tech9374 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a question, can anybody give me a estimate of how much i should/could get from 4 plants flowered from seedling under a 600w light in a approx 1m x 1m room

I just setup my new room and want a crop for xmas so obviously i would need to start flowering now

The seeds are 2 x Cheese, 1 x Trainwreck, 1 x C99 Hybrid (flowering times are 7 to 8 weeks)

Thanks in advance


----------



## del66666 (Oct 21, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> dont for get jimmys freebies lol ... i have no idea what you could use as a comp idea lol


whats jimmys freebies......did i miss that?


----------



## del66666 (Oct 21, 2011)

tech9374 said:


> I have a question, can anybody give me a estimate of how much i should/could get from 4 plants flowered from seedling under a 600w light in a approx 1m x 1m room
> 
> I just setup my new room and want a crop for xmas so obviously i would need to start flowering now
> 
> ...


only done gh cheese.not sure bout those strains but in general 2 oz dry per plant and up...............doesnt always work with every plant though.........just pulled a lemon skunk that took 13 1/2 weeks and gave me over 6 oz dry


----------



## tech9374 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks dell, do you think they will be ready in 8 weeks or do they usualy take longer to flower when under 12/12 from seed?


----------



## del66666 (Oct 21, 2011)

tech9374 said:


> Thanks dell, do you think they will be ready in 8 weeks or do they usualy take longer to flower when under 12/12 from seed?


they still have to become mature enough to flower.....so if they start in 3 your looking at 11 weeks............having said that some plants do finish quicker....i did some big bomb which were good to cut in 10 ish weeks...did some hash bomb that were prob 9 weeks or less.......at least they will flower as soon as they possibly can............


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> whats jimmys freebies......did i miss that?


im sure jimmy said he had some seeds given to him as freebies that he was gonna throw in but i cant find the post now so i may of dreamt it ! lol


----------



## del66666 (Oct 21, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> im sure jimmy said he had some seeds given to him as freebies that he was gonna throw in but i cant find the post now so i may of dreamt it ! lol


ah bloody stoners...........like having dementia


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ah bloody stoners...........like having dementia


didi i tell you about that time i ..... uh .... forgot ....


----------



## del66666 (Oct 21, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> didi i tell you about that time i ..... uh .... forgot ....


who the fuck are you......do i know you?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 21, 2011)

hahahha, thats all so twisted.and sooo funny.^^^^^^^^^^^
your EXO chesse Robbie is gorgeous. i got XC babys taking over my tent now we will have to compare our girls..hahah
Im really excited about making the drawings for the contest.
I have a lot of drawing to do and listening to good music.
If you guys find some good full albums on youtube let me know.
Im a big fan of NIrVana.. was listening to BLEACH this morgning.lol
and heard my fav song off the album..love buzz..
this song is sooo heavy.. i mean check out the funky ass BASS on this.. and with Kurts Guitar Distortion..pure magic.... the end of this song is sooo powerful as well....
have a killer weekend 12/12ers!
[youtube]ZLthJDXbq6Y[/youtube]


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 21, 2011)

ill throw in a mystery pack seeds for the prize aswell del mate...


del66666 said:


> cool will sort things out prizes, amber is going to throw in some art..........billy some auto seeds and im going to throw in some bb seeds etc....and then get it started........


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 21, 2011)

got to love nirvana...


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahahha, thats all so twisted.and sooo funny.^^^^^^^^^^^
> your EXO chesse Robbie is gorgeous. i got XC babys taking over my tent now we will have to compare our girls..hahah
> Im really excited about making the drawings for the contest.
> I have a lot of drawing to do and listening to good music.
> ...


----------



## aesan (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm def not gunna win shortest =( my shortest is 38" tall! lmao


----------



## del66666 (Oct 21, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> ill throw in a mystery pack seeds for the prize aswell del mate...


nice one kev , you are a star.............


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 21, 2011)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/hazeman-seeds-mystery-girl/prod_3427.html

these good for the comp thinking throwing these in for winner...


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 21, 2011)

Heres Red Cherry Berry from BF Day 54 i think. The big one next to her is Kandy Kush 12/12 from seed and the 2 small party cups are BlueWidow and Critical +


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 21, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahahha, thats all so twisted.and sooo funny.^^^^^^^^^^^
> your EXO chesse Robbie is gorgeous. i got XC babys taking over my tent now we will have to compare our girls..hahah
> Im really excited about making the drawings for the contest.
> I have a lot of drawing to do and listening to good music.
> ...


Mines not the EXO amber its a cross .... someone on here used a male from Mr Nice's Dreamtime and pollinated there Exodus Clone and sent me some seeds  so its like exodus dream  
ill deffo keep you all updated on it though


----------



## aesan (Oct 21, 2011)

The Kandy Kush would be excellent hotsauce, this was my last Kandy Kush.. it was a clone and was not 12/12 from seed but none the less it is a beautiful plant and a wonderful high (would be very interested in seeing how it does 12/12 from seed though)





http://www.datafilehost.com/download-85cab3fd.html

http://www.datafilehost.com/download-a31e6957.html


----------



## aesan (Oct 21, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/hazeman-seeds-mystery-girl/prod_3427.html
> 
> these good for the comp thinking throwing these in for winner...


Those look quite dashing kevo I hope noone will be too mad when I win them


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice looking girl you got there robbie mate. Yeah i did say i would chuck in some beans, good old herbies and there freebies

Spent the best part of two days on my bloody cabs, somewhere along the line things went tits up as once i got my air cooled hood in place there didnt seem a great deal of headroom. Think i didnt take the size of the pots into the equation, that and the fact this hood is a monster so ive added extra height to the cab which has set me backatleast i now have over a meter of headroom to play with which should be adequate. A good day tommorow and i should be sorted


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 21, 2011)

lol aesean..im not in it to win it just to grow sum nice buds ..when this meant to start..crimbo january


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 21, 2011)

How about I be the judge. I cant do anything for a few months due to unforseen circumstances.lol Judges descision is final!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 21, 2011)

*right well fuck it i was gonna wait till after xmas for next grow and i was going to do a SOG with cuttings from all the clone onlys but they can wait , as of tomoz im setting up a SOG with my seeds 12/12 all the way * *

need to decide which to use though .. deffo going to throw in 2 bubble bombs and 2 GH lemon skunk ..... any ideas from these others ?? * 
*C4 x Casey x 2 (Reg)
Exodus cheese x Dreamtime x 8 (reg)
Romulan x 2 (reg)
Great White Shark x 2 (fem)
Raspberry Cough x 2 (fem)
Ice x 1 (fem)
Tutankhamon x 1 (fem)
Big Bud x 2 (reg)
LSD x 1 (fem)
Vanilla Kush x 1 (fem)
Blue Cheese x Velvet bud x 6 (reg)
Jack Herer x 3 (fem)
Pure Power Plant x 10 (reg)
9 x various unknown bagseed seeds

Gives me time to try out a few new strains and also lets my mothers get abit of size on them for the cuttings afterwards 
*


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 21, 2011)

Spoilt for choice there robbie mate, i aint done none of that lot so cant say although ive just germed 4 big bud to go along with my 24 lemon skunk that have just cracked. What size grow space you got and what lights you use.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 21, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Spoilt for choice there robbie mate, i aint done none of that lot so cant say although ive just germed 4 big bud to go along with my 24 lemon skunk that have just cracked. What size grow space you got and what lights you use.


Grow space isnt huge , 100cm lengh , 60cm width and roughly 100cm actual growth hight after taking out the light, filter, fan and pots ... im going to be using a 400w HPS this time round and inside a cooltube, going to be upgrading to a air cooled hood in the new year for better light spread .... what ya think mate ?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 21, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Grow space isnt huge , 100cm lengh , 60cm width and roughly 100cm actual growth hight after taking out the light, filter, fan and pots ... im going to be using a 400w HPS this time round and inside a cooltube, going to be upgrading to a air cooled hood in the new year for better light spread .... what ya think mate ?


Sounds good mate, my cabs are 1msq ish and i reckon ill get 9 plants 12/12 from seed in there depending on strain although i built them with clone runs in mind. I would go with around 6ish plants 12/12 from seed in that space mate and hope you dont get any monsters or ones that branch like mad. I like me cooltubes but i like me air cooled hoods even better but they are rather big, aerowings are good choice mate and they wont break the bank.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 21, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Sounds good mate, my cabs are 1msq ish and i reckon ill get 9 plants 12/12 from seed in there depending on strain although i built them with clone runs in mind. I would go with around 6ish plants 12/12 from seed in that space mate and hope you dont get any monsters or ones that branch like mad. I like me cooltubes but i like me air cooled hoods even better but they are rather big, aerowings are good choice mate and they wont break the bank.


I do 8 per m2. 2 lines of 4. I cant think how u do 9.lol ( Ive been on the whiskey and white) Wait!!!!! Do u do 3x3. Does the light cover that????

PS- Do u think cooltubes are needed this time of year(well defo not here in Jock land)


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 21, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I do 8 per m2. 2 lines of 4. I cant think how u do 9.lol ( Ive been on the whiskey and white) Wait!!!!! Do u do 3x3. Does the light cover that????
> 
> PS- Do u think cooltubes are needed this time of year(well defo not here in Jock land)


Gonna have a sore head in the morning billy hahah. Yeah im thinking 3x3 give'em roughly sqft each, when i do my clone runs ill cram 20 of the fuckers in there but in smaller pots. Prob get away with without cooltubes this time of year but i take no chances, if like me you go with air cooled hoods for a cab grow then you can use smaller intakes/extraction as most of the heat is dealt with from the hood fan. Ive got a 600w for my new cabs which will cover that area good enough i reckon.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 21, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Sounds good mate, my cabs are 1msq ish and i reckon ill get 9 plants 12/12 from seed in there depending on strain although i built them with clone runs in mind. I would go with around 6ish plants 12/12 from seed in that space mate and hope you dont get any monsters or ones that branch like mad. I like me cooltubes but i like me air cooled hoods even better but they are rather big, aerowings are good choice mate and they wont break the bank.


do you think theres any point in lollipoping plants grown 12/12 from seed ? would this cause no side branching and just 1 bigger main cola or loss of yield ?


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 21, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> do you think theres any point in lollipoping plants grown 12/12 from seed ? would this cause no side branching and just 1 bigger main cola or loss of yield ?


I would lollipop the kinda shitty branches(u know what I mean)


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 21, 2011)

Ive thought about lollipoping 12/12ers but ive been lucky in that i aint had that many that go nuts with branching so aint had to do it. like billy says the shitty little ones wouldnt hurt but i wouldnt go mad with it. Dunno how much shock it would do on a 12/12 from seed but they really dont have time to recover with this method, no fuck ups in the early stages mate. Most ive grown have grown with one big ass cola and some strains with a little branching but nothing too mad.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 21, 2011)

GOod luck tommorrow Jimbo with the cab work..sorry to hear of the tits up thingy ..hahaha.. i bet your cream crackered with all this work....gotta love the uk slang.. i think its cute.

Robby.. you have to grow Jack Herer.. that herb is amazing.. its in my top 5 favorites right now. the high is immediate and knocks you right down with a major head rush after one hit, the taste and smell are beautiful and the high is like the perfect combo of sativa and indica..... Im super jealous mate.. cuz ive been wanting to grow Jack for some time but the seeds are hella expensive.. my friend told me that its next to impossible to get the original Jack Herrer.. but i have smoked it from a grower locally here in washington state and i bought some in Amsterdam and both times they were amazing.. so .... im completey sold...im looking forward your massive 12/12 grow.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 21, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> GOod luck tommorrow Jimbo with the cab work..sorry to hear of the tits up thingy ..hahaha.. i bet your cream crackered with all this work....gotta love the uk slang.. i think its cute.
> 
> Robby.. you have to grow Jack Herer.. that herb is amazing.. its in my top 5 favorites right now. the high is immediate and knocks you right down with a major head rush after one hit, the taste and smell are beautiful and the high is like the perfect combo of sativa and indica..... Im super jealous mate.. cuz ive been wanting to grow Jack for some time but the seeds are hella expensive.. my friend told me that its next to impossible to get the original Jack Herrer.. but i have smoked it from a grower locally here in washington state and i bought some in Amsterdam and both times they were amazing.. so .... im completey sold...im looking forward your massive 12/12 grow.


Cheers amber, gonna have an early start and steam right into it. One more good day and its done...thank god. Btw you've made me look into getting some jack beans lol, nice one.


----------



## aesan (Oct 21, 2011)

Should we all do the same strain to make it fair?? 

By the way, I do not lollipop my plants at all during 12/12 from seed my side branches have massive colas man! I'll post pics.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 21, 2011)

Dunno if were going for the biggest, fattest, oddest plant yet delboy aint decided what the game plan is. We all have different setups so thats gonna play a part people using bigger lights might have an advantage depending what were trying to achieve so perhaps there needs to be a light limit , i dunno lol. With all growing the same strain you got different phenos plus the chance of someone getting a freak, we could all grow the same strain with different lights and have a right old mix, decisions, decisions. Yeah i havent lollipopped with 12/12, if ya growing a few then it may not be necessary but if you have a dozen on the go and they go mad then choppin the bastards might be the only option if space is an issue.


----------



## tick tack toe (Oct 21, 2011)

yuppie let the newbie win 

well I have no idea how you guys do it but my plants look nothing like many here. I seem to have the bushy plants for 12/12 They are hitting their stretch mode now but they have a lot more leaves on them than anyone else here it seems. (or I just do selective reading of pictures).

I have a question for all those that have used hesi pk. when should I start adding it to my plants? I read that it should be 4 weeks before it finishes but I am not much of a week counter as I want to go by the look of the plant. What should the plant look like when I should start adding pk to the mix?

I have no idea how you guys can fit 9 in a meter square space ... hell mine is 80cm square and I am starting to fill it out already.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 21, 2011)

tick tack toe said:


> yuppie let the newbie win
> 
> well I have no idea how you guys do it but my plants look nothing like many here. I seem to have the bushy plants for 12/12 They are hitting their stretch mode now but they have a lot more leaves on them than anyone else here it seems. (or I just do selective reading of pictures).
> 
> ...


Damm thos girls are bushy tick tack, aint seen 12/12ers like tho girls... looking good tho man. I add pk when she starts budding, and stop about 2 weeks or so before i chop but others may do things different. From what ive read pk 13/14 is a bit out dated now and theres better stuff on the market so im looking into them. Its all down to strain mate when it comes to numbers, i had 11 in just over 1sqm under one 600w and i could have got one or two more in as well.


----------



## tick tack toe (Oct 21, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Damm thos girls are bushy tick tack, aint seen 12/12ers like tho girls... looking good tho man. I add pk when she starts budding, and stop about 2 weeks or so before i chop but others may do things different. From what ive read pk 13/14 is a bit out dated now and theres better stuff on the market so im looking into them. Its all down to strain mate when it comes to numbers, i had 11 in just over 1sqm under one 600w and i could have got one or two more in as well.


so in the next feed I should slowly start adding in some pk? 

I have pk 13/14 now so when that is finished I will look into other stuff. As long as it helps


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah mate i would start it now on the low dose and go from there, just follow whats on the back of the bottle as far as dosage goes ( i cant remember) and work your way up over the weeks. Overdrive from AN is what im gonna try, supposed to be good stuff. Dels been using hammerhead and ive been meaning to find out how it compares to hesi pk as he's used that stuff for a while now.


----------



## aesan (Oct 21, 2011)

tick tack toe said:


> yuppie let the newbie win
> 
> well I have no idea how you guys do it but my plants look nothing like many here. I seem to have the bushy plants for 12/12 They are hitting their stretch mode now but they have a lot more leaves on them than anyone else here it seems. (or I just do selective reading of pictures).
> 
> ...



I have the same thing tic, except mine are freaking NBA player tall for 12/12ers, and bushy as all hell too! probably the size of light we use (i use 1k, and from your setup it looks like you do too)


----------



## tick tack toe (Oct 21, 2011)

yea I heard del is using hammerhead but I haven't seen any around where I am. I have seen some overdrive on ebay though .... I should really use this stuf I already have first as I can't go around wasting too much money. I got other hobbies that need my cash too  ... that and I am married!!


----------



## tick tack toe (Oct 21, 2011)

aesan said:


> I have the same thing tic, except mine are freaking NBA player tall for 12/12ers, and bushy as all hell too! probably the size of light we use (i use 1k, and from your setup it looks like you do too)


na mate, mine are all under a 400 watt light.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 22, 2011)

good morning all you lovely 12-12 ers.............................heres the comp.....nothing serious.....use your imagination.....there will be a first prize and runner up........judges will obviously not be taking part.. ..we want pics of either funny or most unusual place growing.....................or most festive cannabis pic..as in its nearly chrimbo............or a combination.......every pic has to have a poster saying ....12-12 from seed rocks......post as many pics as you want............thought we would keep it simple and wanted to get this done for chrimbo so no time for a full grow.........prizes will be announced next few days...............all folks who want to play please private message me and say your in or your pics wont be counted................closing date for last pics is 15 december so you casn get your stuff for chrimbo...........if there is anything ive forgot please let me know....


----------



## del66666 (Oct 22, 2011)

when i made bubblebomb i used a fem thc bomb and male bubblegum...............all i got coming up is a decent bubblegum fem and this thc bomb male.so i guess i will try breeding in reverse this time....


----------



## del66666 (Oct 22, 2011)

anyone whos chucking something in as a prize please pm me and let me know exactly what so i can work out whats up for grabs and let you 12-12 vers know da score....thanking you ..


----------



## BlitzedKreg (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey. I have beanhoarder Sensi Star x Blockhead beans . I have never successfully grown before. Want to try 12 12 for sure. seen so many mouthwatering examples! Dont know when but i have a 400w HPS and MH ballast and a 6 bulb t5 fixture. Probably just use the HPS the entire time though? I have storebrand feed and soil lol and have been growing little plants in dixie cups  on 12 12 but the makeshift closet had no ventilation 2 rounds of plants (mostly bagseed) died at about 2-3 weeks of age :s i have a setup ready just waiting for "approval"?

bagseed from a friend on my deck in the summer. was suspect :s  going to try it 12 12 as well!

Anyways hope i have something useful to show you fellas in the near future 

Blitzed


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 22, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone knows of any Tangerine Dream 12/12 from seed grows or journals? +rep if you can help me. cheers


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 22, 2011)

not yet mate.. i have a couple but only gonna try them next run... maybe ambs.. if i'm not mistaken...



JimmyRecard said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows of any Tangerine Dream 12/12 from seed grows or journals? +rep if you can help me. cheers


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 22, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> not yet mate.. i have a couple but only gonna try them next run... maybe ambs.. if i'm not mistaken...


 Alright cheers man, People have been telling me that the barneys farm seeds are unstable and have problems germinating but I was thinking of doing 18 feminized tangerine dream 12/12 from seed in SCROG hydro grow. Your thought on going all out on it?


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 22, 2011)

View attachment 1849998View attachment 1849999View attachment 1850000View attachment 1850001

Day 49 from cotyledons emerging out of ground. 20 days since sex has appeared, so I am assuming they have only been flowering for 20 days. The past 5 days has been huge stretching, as some grew more than a foot. Buds slowly starting to form.


----------



## weedmastatx (Oct 22, 2011)

Well due to my job i found out that the leos have been in the air in my area.. The leo told me himself, WOW.. So One night about a week ago i was tokin up on my balcony and i kept seeing a helicopter circle over my house a bout 5 times. So me being me i got paranoid and i chopped down all my girls that same night. It just bugged me out i took down my tents and hid all my equiptment and a brothers house. Im hoping it was just a false alarm because i live in a highly populated area but i didnt want to take any chances. So im taking a about 3 weeks to see if anything develops because if they want to kick down my door they would in that time period. Just about a week to go and no sign of helicopters or suspicous activity around the neighborhood. I had a hard time cutting down my og and pre 98 seedlings but i did anyway. I was thinking i can do this over id rather do that than be in the slammer. So be on the watch out for my next grow. Im trying to keep a low profile in the cyber world too..


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 22, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> Alright cheers man, People have been telling me that the barneys farm seeds are unstable and have problems germinating but I was thinking of doing 18 feminized tangerine dream 12/12 from seed in SCROG hydro grow. Your thought on going all out on it?


Theres only one jimmy around here  lol, only messing mate.

Ive found barneys hit n miss, and ive seen plenty of talk about that strain being iffy mate. Dunno how well a scrog will be 12/12 from seed, probably wont have time to fill the screen so if you do it then post up the pics man.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 22, 2011)

weedmastatx said:


> Well due to my job i found out that the leos have been in the air in my area.. The leo told me himself, WOW.. So One night about a week ago i was tokin up on my balcony and i kept seeing a helicopter circle over my house a bout 5 times. So me being me i got paranoid and i chopped down all my girls that same night. It just bugged me out i took down my tents and hid all my equiptment and a brothers house. Im hoping it was just a false alarm because i live in a highly populated area but i didnt want to take any chances. So im taking a about 3 weeks to see if anything develops because if they want to kick down my door they would in that time period. Just about a week to go and no sign of helicopters or suspicous activity around the neighborhood. I had a hard time cutting down my og and pre 98 seedlings but i did anyway. I was thinking i can do this over id rather do that than be in the slammer. So be on the watch out for my next grow. Im trying to keep a low profile in the cyber world too..


how many watts of light were you burning.........


----------



## del66666 (Oct 22, 2011)

1 jimmy 2 jimmy 3 jimmy 4..............


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 22, 2011)

weedmastatx said:


> Well due to my job i found out that the leos have been in the air in my area.. The leo told me himself, WOW.. So One night about a week ago i was tokin up on my balcony and i kept seeing a helicopter circle over my house a bout 5 times. So me being me i got paranoid and i chopped down all my girls that same night. It just bugged me out i took down my tents and hid all my equiptment and a brothers house. Im hoping it was just a false alarm because i live in a highly populated area but i didnt want to take any chances. So im taking a about 3 weeks to see if anything develops because if they want to kick down my door they would in that time period. Just about a week to go and no sign of helicopters or suspicous activity around the neighborhood. I had a hard time cutting down my og and pre 98 seedlings but i did anyway. I was thinking i can do this over id rather do that than be in the slammer. So be on the watch out for my next grow. Im trying to keep a low profile in the cyber world too..


Ive chopped me plants like that once, had the chopper over head for ages so ditched my grow. I keep a very low key and it was just the smoke making me a bit para lol. Fingers crossed it was just a false alarm mate.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 22, 2011)

made me para the other day having da pigs on my door asking questions.......


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 22, 2011)

You been a naughty boy then delboy.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 22, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> View attachment 1849998View attachment 1849999View attachment 1850000View attachment 1850001
> 
> Day 49 from cotyledons emerging out of ground. 20 days since sex has appeared, so I am assuming they have only been flowering for 20 days. The past 5 days has been huge stretching, as some grew more than a foot. Buds slowly starting to form.


Be interested seeing your results with thos leds mate, you done a grow with them before.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 22, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> You been a naughty boy then delboy.


no mate they were looking for someone else.......thought any min they going to go sniff sniff...........


----------



## del66666 (Oct 22, 2011)

24 jimmys knocking on your door............


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 22, 2011)

del66666 said:


> no mate they were looking for someone else.......thought any min they going to go sniff sniff...........


I'd be shittin it if they just turned up like that. Few years ago i got pulled by the plod whilst driving and for some reason they were insistant on seeing my documents i was only 2 mins from my house so thats probably why, they followed me back home then into my house lol. Thank christ my filter was doing its job the grow was only in the next room.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 22, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I'd be shittin it if they just turned up like that. Few years ago i got pulled by the plod whilst driving and for some reason they were insistant on seeing my documents i was only 2 mins from my house so thats probably why, they followed me back home then into my house lol. Thank christ my filter was doing its job the grow was only in the next room.


mate i was a little stoned and im not sure if i looked a little nervous...........but what can you do............always the unexpected things.......guess they would have been in there and then though if they had smelled anything.....always behave myself these days.dont want any attention lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah... just be average joe, the ordinary bloke who goes about his buisness without drawing attention to himself... and keeps himself to himself. Best way i find.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 22, 2011)

to old for putting myself out there to much mate , not that i was ever that bad.........


----------



## weedmastatx (Oct 22, 2011)

del66666 said:


> how many watts of light were you burning.........


550; 1 400 watter and a 150 watt hps. They had me shitting bricks i was paranoid that whole night.


----------



## weedmastatx (Oct 22, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Ive chopped me plants like that once, had the chopper over head for ages so ditched my grow. I keep a very low key and it was just the smoke making me a bit para lol. Fingers crossed it was just a false alarm mate.


Its better safe than sorry I say, But i think it was the smoke makeing me paranoid also. It was my first time smoking in 6 months cuz i was on probation.. Some strong stuff at that...


----------



## buds101 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey do you do any grooming what so ever because I don't get how you get one perfect cola without that christmas tree effect like my sour d does


----------



## Clonex (Oct 22, 2011)

del66666 said:


> mate i was a little stoned and im not sure if i looked a little nervous...........but what can you do............always the unexpected things.......guess they would have been in there and then though if they had smelled anything.....always behave myself these days.dont want any attention lol


its amasing how sometimes you dont feel stoned at all , until some shit outa the ordinary happens , like plod at your door , for some reason your all like "mashed up and nervous" , gives clarity to the quote "smoke yourself comfortable"


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 22, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Be interested seeing your results with thos leds mate, you done a grow with them before.


First time growing. I've been around plants for a little over a year though, just my first personal grow. The LEDs work great because of my space, as you can see. They pack a strong punch for lighting.


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 22, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Theres only one jimmy around here  lol, only messing mate.
> 
> Ive found barneys hit n miss, and ive seen plenty of talk about that strain being iffy mate. Dunno how well a scrog will be 12/12 from seed, probably wont have time to fill the screen so if you do it then post up the pics man.


Yeah deffs man I'll either be doing 12/12 from seed or only 2 weeks veg then 12/12. I am considering a few strains but Tangerine Dream is defineatly at the top at the moment.


----------



## aesan (Oct 22, 2011)

Gives me an excuse to work on my cab!! I'm IN!!


----------



## tick tack toe (Oct 22, 2011)

I have had cops turn up at the door once. My mate and I were on a three day bender and the house was full of smoke. We were completely wrecked and they wanted to ask questions if we had seen someone in the area. I had no grow then though .... just a bunch of weed on me. They didn't come in as they were in a mad rush to find these guys they were looking for ..... it only took a few hours until we carried on with the bender. Arh when I was young


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 22, 2011)

I dont even smoke in the garden these days unless im sure nextdoor is out. Wish i lived in the middle of nowhere with not a soul around for miles, suit me down to the ground.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 22, 2011)

weedmastatx said:


> 550; 1 400 watter and a 150 watt hps. They had me shitting bricks i was paranoid that whole night.


i dont think they would have got that mate......i run a 400 and 600...............dont even notice they are on in these temps............you would have to be warming the walls and roof for them to see or exhausting through a small hole to the outside


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah im running a couple of thousand watts and im not worried. My roof aint hot and ive no dodgy exhaust sig and i dont nick leccy


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 22, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I dont even smoke in the garden these days unless im sure nextdoor is out. Wish i lived in the middle of nowhere with not a soul around for miles, suit me down to the ground.


that would be my kind of life aswell , not a soul around , keeping myself to myself.... im not allowed to smoke in the house so the neighbours can get stuffed ... its my garden and im not hurting anyone !


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 22, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> that would be my kind of life aswell , not a soul around , keeping myself to myself.... im not allowed to smoke in the house so the neighbours can get stuffed ... its my garden and im not hurting anyone !


Haha, my neighbours probably wouldnt do or say nowt if they caught a whiff, i'd just rather they not know jack about what i do. Yeah robbie mate, right out in the sticks is the life man, im pretty rural now but not enough for my liking, just gotta convince her indoors to move further into the depths of the countryside.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 22, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Haha, my neighbours probably wouldnt do or say nowt if they caught a whiff, i'd just rather they not know jack about what i do. Yeah robbie mate, right out in the sticks is the life man, im pretty rural now but not enough for my liking, just gotta convince her indoors to move further into the depths of the countryside.


yeah right in the countryside would be great just costs a bomb to live there ...


----------



## mikerob (Oct 22, 2011)

I've been running 18/6 on my newborns for the last ten days, how bad would it duck them up if i switched to 12/12?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 22, 2011)

mikerob said:


> I've been running 18/6 on my newborns for the last ten days, how bad would it duck them up if i switched to 12/12?


 it wouldnt mess them up if you flipped them to 12/12 , it would just force flower them at the earliest oppertunity


----------



## weedmastatx (Oct 22, 2011)

del66666 said:


> i dont think they would have got that mate......i run a 400 and 600...............dont even notice they are on in these temps............you would have to be warming the walls and roof for them to see or exhausting through a small hole to the outside


yea i was venting into a wall...


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 22, 2011)

yo del..

when mixing coco nutes how long is necessary to let the water and nutrient mix sit for before use?
the guide i have says let it sit for 24 hours.. trying to figure out if this is for the water (to evaporate chlorine etc..)... or for the mix? or both i guess


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 22, 2011)

fuck yeah! this contest is going to ROCK!
i started my poster. now the fun part .. im going to color it in!!!!


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 22, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> yo del..
> 
> when mixing coco nutes how long is necessary to let the water and nutrient mix sit for before use?
> the guide i have says let it sit for 24 hours.. trying to figure out if this is for the water (to evaporate chlorine etc..)... or for the mix? or both i guess


i use canna nutes in my coco and i have always used it straight away with no problems.


----------



## geturgrowon (Oct 22, 2011)

from seed 12/12 rocks!


----------



## geturgrowon (Oct 22, 2011)

check it !


----------



## anonymuss (Oct 22, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> that would be my kind of life aswell , not a soul around , keeping myself to myself.... im not allowed to smoke in the house so the neighbours can get stuffed ... its my garden and im not hurting anyone !



grooovatar


----------



## aesan (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm just outside city limits, on about an acre. Neighbor came by the other day because my dog had gotten out, opened the door and blunt was lit......... made my extremely nervous, but I actually think the ozone generator took out the smell for me because no weird looks or awkward conversation... also no coppers! always a plus!


----------



## blackjook (Oct 23, 2011)

Just recently started a 12/12 from seed experiment in a rubbermaid box with two pc fans and 5 clfs atm.








Two weeks in now and I have a super dense dwarf plant that looks nothing like the other one. Anyone else ever see this happen and is it normal?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 23, 2011)

looks like soil to wet and humidity needs raising mate let it dry out...before watering again...


----------



## blackjook (Oct 23, 2011)

its weird, the top of the soil does appear to look wet but when I stuck my finger into the soil, it was bone dry and the cup was practically weightless. I normally water them at the most two times a week, so every couple of days. I will try to work on getting that humidity up. Can I just throw a wet towel in front of my intake fan to achieve this?


----------



## mikerob (Oct 23, 2011)

If i jump to 12/12 even know my plants are 2inches tall will they still grow well?


----------



## reverof (Oct 23, 2011)

Well never got pics up and havent been on in a while, but thought I would post my testing of 3 bag seed 12/12 plants. 2 were in 1 gal pots, another I left in dixie cup... both 1gal pots yielded 14 grams per plant dry and the dixie cup yielded 6 grams dry. The 12/12 plants I had again were bag seed and took a whopping 15 weeks to finish from seed. Not too bad in my opinion.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 23, 2011)

I was in B & Q the other week getting some pots, perlite and propergator with and for my m8 who is a first time grower. Got to the counter and the woman said "Oh what we up to, planting tomatoes" in a sarcastic voice, my m8's arse collapsed but I was on it. I went into a rant about sweet pepper and chillies and how people should be growing more as the taste is second to none. When we got out into the car my m8 was well impressed(but hey I talk shite for a living everyday) He said he was ready to just run or hit the woman over the head, put her in the boot and take her to an unused quarry.lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 23, 2011)

hahaha billy..u shud of done that anyway lol....


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 23, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Theres only one jimmy around here  lol, only messing mate.
> 
> Ive found barneys hit n miss, and ive seen plenty of talk about that strain being iffy mate. Dunno how well a scrog will be 12/12 from seed, probably wont have time to fill the screen so if you do it then post up the pics man.


Just letting you know I went and placed my order for 20 feminized Tangerine Dream seeds. Could be a mistake could be a miracle either way I will let you know when it's up and running.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 23, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> Just letting you know I went and placed my order for 20 feminized Tangerine Dream seeds. Could be a mistake could be a miracle either way I will let you know when it's up and running.


Cool mate, post up the pics when your up an running . Bet that wasnt cheap mate, hope you ave good success with those beans man, let us know the germ rates if you dont mind.


----------



## aesan (Oct 23, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cool mate, post up the pics when your up an running . Bet that wasnt cheap mate, hope you ave good success with those beans man, let us know the germ rates if you dont mind.


+1 on that!


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 23, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cool mate, post up the pics when your up an running . Bet that wasnt cheap mate, hope you ave good success with those beans man, let us know the germ rates if you dont mind.


 Yeah set me back about $230 AUD with shipping and a T shirt but on a lighter note comes with 5 crappier fem seeds for free. Just random seeds. I will let you know the germ rate. I need 18 so I bought 20 hoping for the best. Still deciding whether to go 12/12 from seed or 2 weeks veg then 12/12.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 23, 2011)

Yippee finished one of me cabs, taken longer than planned thats for sure lol. Girls are gonna love the 600 when they go under tonight. Been working like a loon for two days now, atleast half the ladies can go in this one the others will have to wait a few days.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 23, 2011)

Is growing for 2 weeks from seed under 24 hour light then flipping to 12/12 still considered '12-12 from seed' because the first two weeks don't count for vegetation?

Heh.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 23, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> Yeah set me back about $230 AUD with shipping and a T shirt but on a lighter note comes with 5 crappier fem seeds for free. Just random seeds. I will let you know the germ rate. I need 18 so I bought 20 hoping for the best. Still deciding whether to go 12/12 from seed or 2 weeks veg then 12/12.


Cheers man, lets hope you get the 18 decent ones mate. Cant see a few weeks veg making alot of difference. If you have the space then you might wanna give em a short veg say 3 weeks then flip.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 23, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> Is growing for 2 weeks from seed under 24 hour light then flipping to 12/12 still considered '12-12 from seed' because the first two weeks don't count for vegetation?
> 
> Heh.


No, not 12/12 from seed mate


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 23, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> No, not 12/12 from seed mate


If I do 12-12 from seed instead of 24 hour light for 3 weeks from seed, I'm going to get a bigger yield?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 23, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> If I do 12-12 from seed instead of 24 hour light for 3 weeks from seed, I'm going to get a bigger yield?


Probably as the roots are gonna be that much more developed, but you also have a bigger plant plus your more likely too have side branching, which for me isnt what im after i want one fat ass cola.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 23, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> *Probably as the roots are gonna be that much more developed*, but you also have a bigger plant plus your more likely too have side branching, which for me isnt what im after i want one fat ass cola.


In what I bolded, are you saying if I do 24 hour light for 3 weeks from seed then flip to 12/12 I'll have a bigger yield? 

I have a couple grows under my belt and never done 12/12 from seed before and I want to know.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 23, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> In what I bolded, are you saying if I do 24 hour light for 3 weeks from seed then flip to 12/12 I'll have a bigger yield?
> 
> I have a couple grows under my belt and never done 12/12 from seed before and I want to know.


At a guess yes, ive never vegged for only 3 weeks then flipped. There getting more light a day so i would of thought after 3 weeks 24hr light there going to be further developed than a plant 12/12 from seed so chances are it will yield more.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 23, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> At a guess yes, ive never vegged for only 3 weeks then flipped. There getting more light a day so i would of thought after 3 weeks 24hr light there going to be further developed than a plant 12/12 from seed so chances are it will yield more.


What is the reason you go for one huge cola?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 23, 2011)

So i can fit more plants in my grow space, plants that stay within there pots and dont branch like mad allow me to get that extra few plants into my grow area. 12/12 from seed plants tend to grow with little branching and just a main cola (although this dont happen always) so i do a sog type grow and grow pot to pot or with very little space in between. Its one of the reasons i like 12/12 from seed.


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 23, 2011)

Well I have a 3 month period to grow no more. So the Tangerine dream has a flower time of 10 weeks or 70 days leaving me a maximum of 2 weeks for veg. All I can really do.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 23, 2011)

This is half the girls whitch have got a bit more space now ive shifted 9 into there new home, couple of days and they will have a 600 and this cab will be free for a few weeks.
9 girls in there new home
These are two clone which i did 12/12 from clones, hardly had any roots when i flipped so not bad, also they didnt have the best treatment form me.
Lemon skunk just popped


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 23, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> Well I have a 3 month period to grow no more. So the Tangerine dream has a flower time of 10 weeks or 70 days leaving me a maximum of 2 weeks for veg. All I can really do.


Do half 12/12 from seed and the rest a two week veg and see what happens


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 23, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> View attachment 1851452View attachment 1851451View attachment 1851450View attachment 1851449View attachment 1851448View attachment 1851447View attachment 1851446
> 
> 
> Yippee finished one of me cabs, taken longer than planned thats for sure lol. Girls are gonna love the 600 when they go under tonight. Been working like a loon for two days now, atleast half the ladies can go in this one the others will have to wait a few days.


looking good mate! im starting mine tomorrow morning after breakfast, just need to get a door then i think i have everything i need. its going to be a tough 1 because i have to finish it in 1 day, bit worried but gonna do my best! 

got my order of seeds 10 big bomb 5 lemon skunk an 2 freebies, i put 5 bomb 3 lemon an the 2 freebies in to germ over 24hrs ago only the 5 bomb an 1 lemon has cracked up to now.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 23, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> looking good mate! im starting mine tomorrow morning after breakfast, just need to get a door then i think i have everything i need. its going to be a tough 1 because i have to finish it in 1 day, bit worried but gonna do my best!
> 
> got my order of seeds 10 big bomb 5 lemon skunk an 2 freebies, i put 5 bomb 3 lemon an the 2 freebies in to germ over 24hrs ago only the 5 bomb an 1 lemon has cracked up to now.


I totally underestimated my build lol but atleast i had somewhere for my girls. Your up against it mate, good luck for tomorrow hope you crack it in a day. Whats ya lemon GHS or DNA or need i ask lol, you after a delboy monster.


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 23, 2011)

thanks mate, yeah its GH want some monsters! lol going to see if i can get some help with this tomorrow because of the size i dont think i can do it on my own its 2m high x 2.5m wide x 1.5m deep. if i start early i should get it done.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Oct 23, 2011)

cool thread. subbed. I'm a noob, but I got a bag seed that I planted the other day its been on 24/0 for 2 days inside a stealth PC box i made, but I'm thinkin when my flower room lights come on tonight I'm gonna throw it in there and see what happens. I got a couple clones too that have barely taken root, but they are in soil now. Jimmy, you said those two plants were from clones barely rooted thrown into 12/12 right? I'm thinkin the clones might go into the flower room tonight too...


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 23, 2011)

Bloody hell Mr G thats some cab your gonna build, should of got a shed lol. What lights you gonna run with.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 23, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> cool thread. subbed. I'm a noob, but I got a bag seed that I planted the other day its been on 24/0 for 2 days inside a stealth PC box i made, but I'm thinkin when my flower room lights come on tonight I'm gonna throw it in there and see what happens. I got a couple clones too that have barely taken root, but they are in soil now. Jimmy, you said those two plants were from clones barely rooted thrown into 12/12 right? I'm thinkin the clones might go into the flower room tonight too...


Yes mate, i use rockwool normally to clone. They had a good few roots comming out the cube (small inch and half one) then i potted in coco and flipped 'em. Next time ill give em a week or so longer for better root development then flip'em.


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 23, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Bloody hell Mr G thats some cab your gonna build, should of got a shed lol. What lights you gonna run with.


i have 1 600w hps at the min but getting another one in the week, i have a cool tube question. im new to using cool tubes an i was wondering about the setup of them at the min its

FAN>DUCT>COOLTUBE>DUCT>FILTER

but when i set up this room i want it

COOLTUBE>DUCT>COOLTUBE>DUCT>FAN>DUCT>FILTER

will this setup be ok or will i bust my fan with all the heat from 2 600w hps??


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Oct 23, 2011)

alright sweet. I'll wait a little longer before putting the clones in the flowering room then. They barely have any roots. I took the clones after my plants had been flowering for only like 2 days, but already one clone is starting to get white hairs and it is in 24/0. The fresh sprout is going into the flower room tonight tho.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 23, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> i have 1 600w hps at the min but getting another one in the week, i have a cool tube question. im new to using cool tubes an i was wondering about the setup of them at the min its
> 
> FAN>DUCT>COOLTUBE>DUCT>FILTER
> 
> ...


Fan should be ok, what CFM is its rating. The general rule of thumb from what ive read is 200CFM per light so for two lights your fan needs to move over 400CFM. Aircooled lights work best with no restrictions (filter) ive found but your intended way will work fine. Im using a dedicted fan just for cooling my lights, my extraction is covered by another. My 6in RVK cools two 600w and is rated at 495CFM.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 23, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> alright sweet. I'll wait a little longer before putting the clones in the flowering room then. They barely have any roots. I took the clones after my plants had been flowering for only like 2 days, but already one clone is starting to get white hairs and it is in 24/0. The fresh sprout is going into the flower room tonight tho.


Yeah the better the roots the more bud, Im only after a 0z per plant when i do my clone sog runs so i reckon if i givem an extra week for the roots to develop ill hit that without the plant getting too big.


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 23, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Fan should be ok, what CFM is its rating. The general rule of thumb from what ive read is 200CFM per light so for two lights your fan needs to move over 400CFM. Aircooled lights work best with no restrictions (filter) ive found but your intended way will work fine. I m using a dedicted fan just for cooling my lights, my extraction is covered by another. My 6in RVK cools two 600w and is rated at 495CFM.


thats good to hear. not sure about how much CFM but im guessing its quit a bit its a 10" rvk so from what you have said i should be good to go


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 23, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> thats good to hear. not sure about how much CFM but im guessing its quit a bit its a 10" rvk so from what you have said i should be good to go


Yeah mate, you av no worries there. 10" rvk is more than adequate.


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 23, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah mate, you av no worries there. 10" rvk is more than adequate.


thanks for you help mate, i will post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 23, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> thanks for you help mate, i will post some pics tomorrow.


Im looking forward to seeing your handy work mate, try not to smoke too much whilst building it you cut your fingers to pieces lol... mine are sore as hell.


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 23, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Im looking forward to seeing your handy work mate, try not to smoke too much whilst building it you cut your fingers to pieces lol... mine are sore as hell.


haha good advice! think im going to wait till im done before i smoke then i might get it done faster lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 23, 2011)

Im sure mine would ave been a bit quicker getting done had it not been for all the tea/joint breaks.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 23, 2011)

Quick pic update, next time I'll be using larger containers...somewhere around day 40 or so at 18" height. These things are taking forever, they were started in late July where they were outdoors until a month ago. They began flowering about the second week of Sept.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 23, 2011)

the sun has got his hat on hip hip hip hooray...............just cut down my top44..........498.7 g wet............happpppy days


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 23, 2011)

del66666 said:


> the sun has got his hat on hip hip hip hooray...............just cut down my top44..........498.7 g wet............happpppy days


nice, what do you think that will be dry? it seems like lifetime away till i can chop.


----------



## aesan (Oct 23, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yippee finished one of me cabs, taken longer than planned thats for sure lol. Girls are gonna love the 600 when they go under tonight. Been working like a loon for two days now, atleast half the ladies can go in this one the others will have to wait a few days.


Nice Dewalt drill Jimmy, real men use the good stuff!


----------



## del66666 (Oct 23, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> nice, what do you think that will be dry? it seems like lifetime away till i can chop.


looking at 4 1/2 oz dry mate...........


----------



## del66666 (Oct 23, 2011)

bubblebomb.......going to be a good one...


----------



## aesan (Oct 23, 2011)

Jesus delboy! You harvest more then I could ever dream of it =)! I'll bet you have strong fingers from trimming all the time...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 23, 2011)

the only most important scene missin here is chucky gettin high in the van ......priceless..
scenes from the Bride of Chukcy.. one of the most creative genius movies ever! have an awesome work week. stay up...

[youtube]U6Ap78glyK4[/youtube]

wow, i just got back from a really beautiful hike in the mountains im super chilled ...bakin in lemon buzzzz all day..so i come on here...and im really completely blown away ....
by the amazing gardening going on in this here thread. SHit, mr. delbomb .. lol..your buds are so fat and heavy you need to stake them up. what amazing girls..once again.but these look freakin massive..its that hammerhead ??? well i got it comin my way....they seem to have now a 4/10 which sounds even stronger..my hydro guy stocks it so im in!!!!!!
jimbo everything in your garden looks wicked, i especailly like the little baby lemon skunks...after this contest is over we should do a lemon skunk contest..that would be super cool...
later on..
amberooster


----------



## aesan (Oct 23, 2011)

I am also officially signing up for that lemon skunk contest!!! Is that Green House Seeds?

Amber... you know this is the best thread on RIU!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi Aesan, i really love your positive vibe , you have a nice spirit about you! yeah this journal is GGGREEEEEATTTT..lol...its really fun.funny ,helpful, informative, simply, easy to follow.. there seems to be a lot of creativity in this thread also... which i really appreciate..so check this out dude.. i just finished my 12/12 from seed Rocks Poster. It was really fun to make. In 15 minutes lights on for the girls and i have a really SICK idea for my first poster shot with a bubblebomb.. hahahahah
.how is your poster coming along? take it easyDoc






YO STONERS!!!! IS MY LIGHT TOO LOW????????



12/12 from seed ROCKS!
haha, HaPPY HALLoweEn! 






...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 23, 2011)

geturgrowon said:


> View attachment 1850423 check it !


aweome start! i am looking foward to you poster.


----------



## aesan (Oct 23, 2011)

Amber that poster is bad ass!! And I'm always so good spirited because I'm soooo high! Would love to smoke with some of the awesome people on this thread though.

What's everyone think?? Canada this summer?? Amsterdam?? lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 24, 2011)

great looking poster and love da skull lool.......


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> the sun has got his hat on hip hip hip hooray...............just cut down my top44..........498.7 g wet............happpppy days


Very nice.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2011)

aesan said:


> Nice Dewalt drill Jimmy, real men use the good stuff!


Gotta love the impact driver, thing fires in screws easy peasy.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 24, 2011)

Do u guys think 5l pots are enough for 12/12?


----------



## del66666 (Oct 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Do u guys think 5l pots are enough for 12/12?


yes can be done......ive used less....prefer slightly bigger though.....guess if your willing to feed more often...


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 24, 2011)

U thing u could pull a couple of oz in 5l?


----------



## del66666 (Oct 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> U thing u could pull a couple of oz in 5l?


yes mate im pretty sure if you keep your eye on the ball it can be done............jimmy only uses 6.5 and pulls some good uns


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 24, 2011)

I just caught up on this thread. Great stuff!!! I'm thinking of firing up a box and trying this myself. Any particular strains that you have found DO NOT do well with 12/12 from seed?


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey I remember seeing something about a competition a few pages back but can't find it, anyone know about that?

Also I've decided I am going to do 15 Tangerine dream with a few weeks veg and 3 12/12 from seed and start them when I start flowering the others. I will link up a thread when I start probably around early-mid December. Cheers


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 24, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> I just caught up on this thread. Great stuff!!! I'm thinking of firing up a box and trying this myself. Any particular strains that you have found DO NOT do well with 12/12 from seed?



So far, I've had a problem with pure indicas. I'm growing a 100% afgani strain and not only is it tiny compared to the rest of my plants, but she looks like she's ganna yield an eight or two eights. Another strain I'm growing is a 100% saliva that I topped day 21, and at day 47, she is a small bush. She is four to five times bigger than my indica.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> good morning all you lovely 12-12 ers.............................heres the comp.....nothing serious.....use your imagination.....there will be a first prize and runner up........judges will obviously not be taking part.. ..we want pics of either funny or most unusual place growing.....................or most festive cannabis pic..as in its nearly chrimbo............or a combination.......every pic has to have a poster saying ....12-12 from seed rocks......post as many pics as you want............thought we would keep it simple and wanted to get this done for chrimbo so no time for a full grow.........prizes will be announced next few days...............all folks who want to play please private message me and say your in or your pics wont be counted................closing date for last pics is 15 december so you casn get your stuff for chrimbo...........if there is anything ive forgot please let me know....


roll up roll up..............dont forget to get those pics done 12-12 ers............


----------



## del66666 (Oct 24, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> I just caught up on this thread. Great stuff!!! I'm thinking of firing up a box and trying this myself. Any particular strains that you have found DO NOT do well with 12/12 from seed?


not sure about bad ones but........good ones are....grapefriut.......ak.......big bomb......thc bomb.....orange bud.... top44...lemon skunk.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2011)

whats a top44? a plant that sings the top 44 songs? OK I WANT ONE!!!!!!! tell me all about it PPPPPLLLLEEEAAASSEEE


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> roll up roll up..............dont forget to get those pics done 12-12 ers............


 Cheers man unfortuneatly for me 15 December may be too soon 
Good news which I assume you read is I will be doing at least 3 Tangerine plants 12/12


----------



## aesan (Oct 24, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> I just caught up on this thread. Great stuff!!! I'm thinking of firing up a box and trying this myself. Any particular strains that you have found DO NOT do well with 12/12 from seed?


My auto's aren't doing so great, but I also have heat issues =/


----------



## del66666 (Oct 24, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> Cheers man unfortuneatly for me 15 December may be too soon
> Good news which I assume you read is I will be doing at least 3 Tangerine plants 12/12


tangerine dream sounds good.....why 15th to soon mate.........doesnt have to be a pic of a finished 12-12 from seed grow.........as long as has a poster showing 12-12 from seed rocks.something odd funny and maybe festive...has to be to do with cannabis though


----------



## del66666 (Oct 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> whats a top44? a plant that sings the top 44 songs? OK I WANT ONE!!!!!!! tell me all about it PPPPPLLLLEEEAAASSEEE


its supposed to be quick flowering and stay short...........it was reasonably quick flowering but not that short .and it spread out..odd buds.....open structure but solid.will take some pics and post them later.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 24, 2011)

and just to show both sides of the coin.....


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> tangerine dream sounds good.....why 15th to soon mate.........doesnt have to be a pic of a finished 12-12 from seed grow.........as long as has a poster showing 12-12 from seed rocks.something odd funny and maybe festive...has to be to do with cannabis though


 Yeah I have been told I have a house inspection in early December but yet to recieve the date. I can't even begin my grow until i have the inspection so if I can get it before the 14th then I will have at least 1 day to do it I guess. Or maybe I can just make a poster and hang it on my wall? lol And why does ithave to be aposter I have a better idea that isn't a poster lol oh well.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2011)

aweee shes so cute! i wuv her! whats her name.?

JimmyR , that sucks about your inspection..im curious what your idea other than poster is? can you tell me please? thanks


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> aweee shes so cute! i wuv her! whats her name.?
> 
> JimmyR , that sucks about your inspection..im curious what your idea other than poster is? can you tell me please? thanks


Well I am getting a grow tent and having two 900mm by 900mm trays with 9 plants per tray. So roughly that's a foot by foot per plant in your imperially crap measurement system 
And as I wouldn't have even really started growing I was thinking of taking a picture with a friends photography camera of a glowng 12 in each tray from a distance while it is dark with a glowing stick in between them attached to the outside of the tent. Just a thought that ran past me before.


----------



## now or tomorrow (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey del boy!! Have a look at my plant and tell me what you think, she is 11 days old and had a bad start, leafs curling in, nute burn. Do you think she will grow well under 12/12? From today I put her under 12/12 and hope she grows nicely from now..

What do you think, will she grow nicely?


----------



## Jlee1990 (Oct 24, 2011)

View attachment 1853115View attachment 1853109View attachment 1853108


these are a few pics of where im at now people, let me no what u all think , theyve been under the light now just over 4 weeks.


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 24, 2011)

most of the way through the build now i really have no diy skills lol its been a right pain in the ass! just a few pics of the start of my build an plants,

i forgot to take more pics an still need to make a door so will take some more pics tomorrow.
these are my 12/12's

top dawg


skunk #1


and this plant is not 12/12, it lived outside till about 4 weeks ago but just showing it because its there.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2011)

Looking good Mr G, what ya done with your ladies then are they in their new home, is it just the door to do. Plants look very nice, skunks comming along nicely and that top dawg looks like shes gonna be a goodun.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2011)

Jlee1990 said:


> View attachment 1853115View attachment 1853113View attachment 1853111View attachment 1853109View attachment 1853108View attachment 1853107
> 
> 
> these are a few pics of where im at now people, let me no what u all think , theyve been under the light now just over 4 weeks.


Looking good mate, what ya got on the go there.


----------



## Jlee1990 (Oct 24, 2011)

cheers mate, and i have no idea i got them from some good bagseed. so im hopeing they turn out nice lol. not sure how much weight im gona be looking at by the end of it though .


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 24, 2011)

if I went 12/12 from clone will i get the same results as 12/12 from seed?


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 24, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Looking good Mr G, what ya done with your ladies then are they in their new home, is it just the door to do. Plants look very nice, skunks comming along nicely and that top dawg looks like shes gonna be a goodun.


they are in there now with the filter on but i have not sorted the light out yet i didnt have time so just got a small light in there to come on till i can get my hps back on, top dawg does look like nice stuff is a shame the other 4 didnt make it, 3 just stopped growing when they was small an the other i got rid of a few days ago because it just refused to start flowering. its been a tough day but glad the worst is over now, i can sit an chill for a bit.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2011)

Jlee1990 said:


> cheers mate, and i have no idea i got them from some good bagseed. so im hopeing they turn out nice lol. not sure how much weight im gona be looking at by the end of it though .


What lights you use man. Better than a kick in the nutts whatever you pull, if the smoke puts you on your arse then thats all that matters. Look nice and healthy so they have a good chance of yeilding well.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> if I went 12/12 from clone will i get the same results as 12/12 from seed?


No not from my results, have a look back a few pages, i put up some pics of two clones i fliiped when just rooted in small rockwool cubes. I reckon its best to give them a week longer before the flip so the roots can develop a bit more.


----------



## Jlee1990 (Oct 24, 2011)

im using a 400 watt dual spectrum light mate, and its nice to hear that from some1 else lol. cant wait till its finished, how long do you think il b waiting till its finished budding becos this is my first grow


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> they are in there now with the filter on but i have not sorted the light out yet i didnt have time so just got a small light in there to come on till i can get my hps back on, top dawg does look like nice stuff is a shame the other 4 didnt make it, 3 just stopped growing when they was small an the other i got rid of a few days ago because it just refused to start flowering. its been a tough day but glad the worst is over now, i can sit an chill for a bit.


Lol yeah tough when you know you have to have it done a cant put it off. Did it all go to plan. Thats a bummer man about those plants, what breeder is that then.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 24, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> No not from my results, have a look back a few pages, i put up some pics of two clones i fliiped when just rooted in small rockwool cubes. I reckon its best to give them a week longer before the flip so the roots can develop a bit more.


interesting.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2011)

Jlee1990 said:


> im using a 400 watt dual spectrum light mate, and its nice to hear that from some1 else lol. cant wait till its finished, how long do you think il b waiting till its finished budding becos this is my first grow


Do well with a 400w, good for first grow mate, i'd say somewhere around 6 weeks or so...give or take, hard to say for sure.


----------



## Jlee1990 (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice thanks mate, well i hope there done soon because im gettin inpatient now haha . this dude who commented on one of my threads said my soil looks rich enough as it is, so i shouldnt feed it any budding nutes or the flowering nutes ive been giving it? what do you think?


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 24, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Lol yeah tough when you know you have to have it done a cant put it off. Did it all go to plan. Thats a bummer man about those plants, what breeder is that then.


sort of to plan except i didnt plan on the absolute bodge job i did! lol gonna have to get the cowboy tape out to make it light tight, i cant cut straight to save my life so there is gaps in the corners. the seeds are from barneys farm.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> interesting.


12/12 form seed pulls on average 2-4 oz but there are some who cane this lol. Rooted clones aint gonna touch this but with clones you know what you have, with beans it can be a gamble. A well rooted clone is what ill be doing for my clone runs after my little trial run.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2011)

Jlee1990 said:


> Nice thanks mate, well i hope there done soon because im gettin inpatient now haha . this dude who commented on one of my threads said my soil looks rich enough as it is, so i shouldnt feed it any budding nutes or the flowering nutes ive been giving it? what do you think?


That something i cant advise you on, i know squat about soil, im hydro all the way im sure theres a few on here who will know more. I'd say for now just carry on with what your doing as its working.


----------



## Jlee1990 (Oct 24, 2011)

yee i will do mate, it all seems to be going great but it does my head when some1 else says u need to be doing this then it gets me thinking hmm should i be doing what im doing lol. il just carry on the way im going . just hope its finished budding in about 5 weeks cos i want some nice smoke  . and think i was gna grow in coco soil next time .


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> sort of to plan except i didnt plan on the absolute bodge job i did! lol gonna have to get the cowboy tape out to make it light tight, i cant cut straight to save my life so there is gaps in the corners. the seeds are from barneys farm.


Lol so you didnt get it cut to size? thought that was the plan or that go out the window.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2011)

Jlee1990 said:


> yee i will do mate, it all seems to be going great but it does my head when some1 else says u need to be doing this then it gets me thinking hmm should i be doing what im doing lol. il just carry on the way im going . just hope its finished budding in about 5 weeks cos i want some nice smoke  . and think i was gna grow in coco soil next time .


I use coco, love the stuff. Might well be ready in 5 weeks ya never know.


----------



## Jlee1990 (Oct 24, 2011)

yee im gna try that coco soil after xmas because i already have the coco a&b nutes, and i hope so mate . and whats the average size plant for 12/12 cos one of mine is 13'' and the other is 14 not sure if there an oki size or not


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 24, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Lol so you didnt get it cut to size? thought that was the plan or that go out the window.


no i didnt i thought i could do it myself, wont be trying that again! lol just had a look at my seeds that i put in to germ, all 5 big bomb are in serious need of potting up so thats another job for tomorrow! 3 lemon skunk are all cracked open an the aroma freebie is cracked the humboldt is not doing anything though.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 24, 2011)

even if you are using good soil you will still need to feed. wat i do is water/water/ feed. I use house and garden. also i add alot of perilite to my soil they suck up every other day. here are a couple pics


----------



## Jlee1990 (Oct 24, 2011)

if there week 6, mine look nowhere near as far budding as they do lol? and mine are 4 weeks


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 24, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> View attachment 1853356View attachment 1853355View attachment 1853354View attachment 1853353View attachment 1853352View attachment 1853351View attachment 1853350View attachment 1853349even if you are using good soil you will still need to feed. wat i do is water/water/ feed. I use house and garden. also i add alot of perilite to my soil they suck up every other day. here are a couple pics


my mouth is watering excessively!!!! they look good!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 24, 2011)

Jlee1990 said:


> if there week 6, mine look nowhere near as far budding as they do lol? and mine are 4 weeks


its the strain. kryptonite. it yields well.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 24, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> my mouth is watering excessively!!!! they look good!


thanks. if you wernt so far away i would smoke out


----------



## Jlee1990 (Oct 24, 2011)

niice, i hope i get a decent yield :/ gets me worried lol haha


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2011)

Jlee1990 said:


> yee im gna try that coco soil after xmas because i already have the coco a&b nutes, and i hope so mate . and whats the average size plant for 12/12 cos one of mine is 13'' and the other is 14 not sure if there an oki size or not


No average id say, ive had them from 10" to 30" plus, most tho sit somewhere in the middle for me


----------



## del66666 (Oct 24, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> sort of to plan except i didnt plan on the absolute bodge job i did! lol gonna have to get the cowboy tape out to make it light tight, i cant cut straight to save my life so there is gaps in the corners. the seeds are from barneys farm.


caulk, tape and mylar............


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 24, 2011)

I want to try hydro. im pulling two to two and a half ounces a plant with 9 under each 1k but from wat i hear you can pull qp plants. that would be a dream come true


----------



## Jlee1990 (Oct 24, 2011)

well i think theyve still got time to do abit more growing so fingers crossed


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> View attachment 1853356View attachment 1853355View attachment 1853354View attachment 1853353View attachment 1853352View attachment 1853351View attachment 1853350View attachment 1853349even if you are using good soil you will still need to feed. wat i do is water/water/ feed. I use house and garden. also i add alot of perilite to my soil they suck up every other day. here are a couple pics


Are these clones? look very nice man


----------



## del66666 (Oct 24, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> View attachment 1853356View attachment 1853355View attachment 1853354View attachment 1853353View attachment 1853352View attachment 1853351View attachment 1853350View attachment 1853349even if you are using good soil you will still need to feed. wat i do is water/water/ feed. I use house and garden. also i add alot of perilite to my soil they suck up every other day. here are a couple pics


very nice crop you have there mate...........


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> caulk, tape and mylar............


yeah! mylar is a must but that will have to wait till i get some more funds, i think i have some black and white lying around somewhere so will use that for now.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 24, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Are these clones? look very nice man


yeah i just cut one clone off of every plant right before i flower. im looking for a new strian to mother just to have sumthing that no one really has in my area. that big bomb and top 44 i have neer heard off but i have heard from a couple people on here say its bomb as hell. might try that


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 24, 2011)

del66666 said:


> very nice crop you have there mate...........


thanks.need to make it extra gud due to the outdoor season. have to wait for those amber trichs and purple bud that way the clubs will pick it up without kicking me in the nuts too hard


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> yeah i just cut one clone off of every plant right before i flower. im looking for a new strian to mother just to have sumthing that no one really has in my area. that big bomb and top 44 i have neer heard off but i have heard from a couple people on here say its bomb as hell. might try that


I like the nice even canopy that clones give you in a sog, gonna try a clone sog grow as soon as i find a decent lemon skunk. what are they getting veg wise 4/5 weeks?


----------



## Wajimaya (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey del did you post an update over the weekend.. I wasn't around to check.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 24, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I like the nice even canopy that clones give you in a sog, gonna try a clone sog grow as soon as i find a decent lemon skunk. what are they getting veg wise 4/5 weeks?


4 to 6 weeks


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 24, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I like the nice even canopy that clones give you in a sog, gonna try a clone sog grow as soon as i find a decent lemon skunk. what are they getting veg wise 4/5 weeks?


I have been suppercropping the first 2 weeks of flower to keep the canopy perfect. didntstress my plants out or have a negative effect. I just started to LST everything. looks like thats the way to go. lemon skunk sounds like sum crucial stuff. I will stick with sum preme weed. lol


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 24, 2011)

I think Im going to start doing this until I get my pantry built up. Might be small plants but if I can get a lot of small plants to maturity It might be worth it. Any input would be welcome.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 24, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I have been suppercropping the first 2 weeks of flower to keep the canopy perfect. didntstress my plants out or have a negative effect. I just started to LST everything. looks like thats the way to go. lemon skunk sounds like sum crucial stuff. I will stick with sum preme weed. lol


Grew out a lemon from DNA last time i vegged a plant, some real nice smoke\high ive had for while. Thats some canopy work there man, looks the dogs danglies top work fella. That kryptonite, is it a clone only strain you boys over there have?.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 24, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Grew out a lemon from DNA last time i vegged a plant, some real nice smoke\high ive had for while. Thats some canopy work there man, looks the dogs danglies top work fella. That kryptonite, is it a clone only strain you boys over there have?.


yeah its a clone only strain. most of the strains I have ran are clone only like GDP and Green Crack. Im not really a big smoker so I usualy cut a little down early so i can smoke without getting retarded and drooling. everyone i say that too wishes they can smoke weed and get that way. i just want to smoke sum weed and relax not feel like im in a crazy ass dream


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 24, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> View attachment 1853356View attachment 1853355View attachment 1853354View attachment 1853353View attachment 1853352View attachment 1853351View attachment 1853350View attachment 1853349even if you are using good soil you will still need to feed. wat i do is water/water/ feed. I use house and garden. also i add alot of perilite to my soil they suck up every other day. here are a couple pics


So these plants have been on 12/12 from seed?


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 24, 2011)

I got a newbie I can sacrifice. We'll see what happens. I really dont have room for her in my bloom tent but I'm gonna just let her grow straight up right there! I'll drop a vid everytime she does something. This'll be interesting to watch as my SCROG developes also. Hell I might just let he grow up through the net if she acts right!! 

[video=youtube;E8tjQIyDzzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8tjQIyDzzM[/video]


----------



## Wajimaya (Oct 24, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> I got a newbie I can sacrifice. We'll see what happens. I really dont have room for her in my bloom tent but I'm gonna just let her grow straight up right there! I'll drop a vid everytime she does something. This'll be interesting to watch as my SCROG developes also. Hell I might just let he grow up through the net if she acts right!!
> 
> [video=youtube;E8tjQIyDzzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8tjQIyDzzM[/video]


dude is that you talking? I was convince for the first 3 times i watched it. hahha bakkkked


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> View attachment 1853356View attachment 1853355View attachment 1853354View attachment 1853353View attachment 1853352View attachment 1853351View attachment 1853350View attachment 1853349even if you are using good soil you will still need to feed. wat i do is water/water/ feed. I use house and garden. also i add alot of perilite to my soil they suck up every other day. here are a couple pics


Hey Mr. Sticky Fingers. That is some really sweet gardening you have going down ...really beautiful girls.. these are at 6 weeks ? from seed..? with supercropping.. this fat and plump.. my goodness. i have a hard time believing it really .. can you tell me how you did this from clone no less? am i missing something here , sorry im just kinda blown away right now.. thanks for posting your sweet budprOn dude..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2011)

hey any one around these parts PPM their water? im using TNT and my run off was like 1350 -1500 ppm.. Im totally new to ppm ing and would really appreciate some feedback on what to expect from it with coco..thanks for the help....have an awesome day..


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 24, 2011)

Wajimaya said:


> dude is that you talking? I was convince for the first 3 times i watched it. hahha bakkkked


Ahhh, sometimes it pays to be straight while surfing the net but dont worry your in the right place. Just stay away from site where they keep asking for credit card information. You might get in trouble then, LoL.


----------



## Wajimaya (Oct 24, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> Ahhh, sometimes it pays to be straight while surfing the net but dont worry your in the right place. Just stay away from site where they keep asking for credit card information. You might get in trouble then, LoL.



Thanks for the advice bro.. I love surfing RUI while bakkked everyone is so fucking nice on here.. it's awesome really.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 24, 2011)

Wajimaya said:


> Thanks for the advice bro.. I love surfing RUI while bakkked everyone is so fucking nice on here.. it's awesome really.


since your on here, how tall are those totes your using?


----------



## del66666 (Oct 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey Mr. Sticky Fingers. That is some really sweet gardening you have going down ...really beautiful girls.. these are at 6 weeks ? from seed..? with supercropping.. this fat and plump.. my goodness. i have a hard time believing it really .. can you tell me how you did this from clone no less? am i missing something here , sorry im just kinda blown away right now.. thanks for posting your sweet budprOn dude..


they are 6 week vegged clones not seeds............


----------



## del66666 (Oct 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey any one around these parts PPM their water? im using TNT and my run off was like 1350 -1500 ppm.. Im totally new to ppm ing and would really appreciate some feedback on what to expect from it with coco..thanks for the help....have an awesome day..


ppm is for posh people lol


----------



## del66666 (Oct 25, 2011)

robsteele09 said:


> View attachment 1848056 View attachment 1848057 View attachment 1848058 View attachment 1848063 View attachment 1848065
> a little bit of wats going on during my 12-12 grow journey} about week 12 frm seed, growing blue mystic and ak-48 growing in soil FF ocean forest, using 400 watt hps have 6 plants growing.


nice growing mate......


----------



## del66666 (Oct 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> good morning all you lovely 12-12 ers.............................heres the comp.....nothing serious.....use your imagination.....there will be a first prize and runner up........judges will obviously not be taking part.. ..we want pics of either funny or most unusual place growing.....................or most festive cannabis pic..as in its nearly chrimbo............or a combination.......every pic has to have a poster saying ....12-12 from seed rocks......post as many pics as you want............thought we would keep it simple and wanted to get this done for chrimbo so no time for a full grow.........prizes will be announced next few days...............all folks who want to play please private message me and say your in or your pics wont be counted................closing date for last pics is 15 december so you casn get your stuff for chrimbo...........if there is anything ive forgot please let me know....


just a reminder...........


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey any one around these parts PPM their water? im using TNT and my run off was like 1350 -1500 ppm.. Im totally new to ppm ing and would really appreciate some feedback on what to expect from it with coco..thanks for the help....have an awesome day..


I use EC, always have. What i do when using any nutes i havent used before is look at the dosage on the bottle and make a batch at 1/4 strength and take a reading (write this down). I then do the same at 1/2, 3/4, and full strength this way you no what EC/PPM your dealing with and can mix up nute batches easy depending what stage your plants are at. You need to take a background PPM reading of your water first befrore you add nutes, so if your water is 600 PPM and you add 1/4 strength nutes and the reading is 900 PPM your nute strength is only 300 PPM. Your run off sounds high but that could just be your water PPM adding to this, i use RO water so my base reading is ZERO. TnT is pretty forgiving, you would have to go mad with it for it to do any damage. Whats your water base reading Amber?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ppm is for posh people lol


You may call me Sir Jimmy


----------



## del66666 (Oct 25, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> You may call me Sir Jimmy


sir jimmy saville i presume....can you fix it for me.......


----------



## del66666 (Oct 25, 2011)

thc bomb pollen.............


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice I am def subbed


----------



## hazeman1 (Oct 25, 2011)

here she is day 25 of 12/12

currently around 28" tall


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 25, 2011)

where? I can't clink on a link? sorry...... am I that baked lol


----------



## now or tomorrow (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey del boy!! Have a look at my plant and tell me what you think,she is 11 days old and had a bad start, leafs curling in, nute burn. Do you think she will grow well under 12/12? From today I put her under 12/12 and hope she grows nicely from now..

What do you think will she grow nicely?


----------



## del66666 (Oct 25, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Nice I am def subbed


welcome to our thread........hope you like your stay................feel free to post pics, comments, jokes ,or anything within reason........


----------



## del66666 (Oct 25, 2011)

hazeman1 said:


> here she is day 25 of 12/12
> 
> currently around 28" tall


are we doing this telepathicaly...think i spelt that right.....


----------



## del66666 (Oct 25, 2011)

now or tomorrow said:


> Hey del boy!! Have a look at my plant and tell me what you think,she is 11 days old and had a bad start, leafs curling in, nute burn. Do you think she will grow well under 12/12? From today I put her under 12/12 and hope she grows nicely from now..
> 
> What do you think will she grow nicely?


is she in dirt?..no need to feed in dirt/compost.......enough grub in there for around 4 weeks+........what strain is she and what light you got mate...


----------



## del66666 (Oct 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> good morning all you lovely 12-12 ers.............................heres the comp.....nothing serious.....use your imagination.....there will be a first prize and runner up........judges will obviously not be taking part.. ..we want pics of either funny or most unusual place growing.....................or most festive cannabis pic..as in its nearly chrimbo............or a combination.......every pic has to have a poster saying ....12-12 from seed rocks......post as many pics as you want............thought we would keep it simple and wanted to get this done for chrimbo so no time for a full grow.........prizes will be announced next few days...............all folks who want to play please private message me and say your in or your pics wont be counted................closing date for last pics is 15 december so you casn get your stuff for chrimbo...........if there is anything ive forgot please let me know....



another reminder for all that have missed it.........sorry to shout....


----------



## del66666 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thats odd i wrote that post above in capitals


----------



## robsteele09 (Oct 25, 2011)

man i know this is going to sound stupid but how many time do you guys usually feed your plants nute???? I know this is stupid but I looked around and really would just like some more suggestions. I'm using tiger bloom from fox farm i usually only feed once a week with 5 ml per gallon of water a plant. Should I feed them twice a week? if you look on page 353 u can see the buds. Im on about week 13 now from seed... any ideas or thoughts would be great......... Keep Tokin


----------



## now or tomorrow (Oct 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> is she in dirt?..no need to feed in dirt/compost.......enough grub in there for around 4 weeks+........what strain is she and what light you got mate...


Yh I know I flopped man, I gave her abit of biobizz grow when she was like 3 days old and it messed up the leafs. I gave her a lot of water to flush them out and I think she has recovered. I am using a 60 watt CFL 6500K for the first week but now I moved to 12/12, she is under a 250watt 
2700k CFL. The strain is called Shark from pyramid seeds. I liked the name and look so I bought it.

This is her now, 2 days after 12/12


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 25, 2011)

now or tomorrow said:


> Yh I know I flopped man, I gave her abit of biobizz grow when she was like 3 days old and it messed up the leafs. I gave her a lot of water to flush them out and I think she has recovered. I am using a 60 watt CFL 6500K for the first week but now I moved to 12/12, she is under a 250watt
> 2700k CFL. The strain is called Shark from pyramid seeds. I liked the name and look so I bought it.
> 
> This is her now, 2 days after 12/12


Reduce those temps man, your plant will be big leaves and small buds with temps that high.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey Mr. Sticky Fingers. That is some really sweet gardening you have going down ...really beautiful girls.. these are at 6 weeks ? from seed..? with supercropping.. this fat and plump.. my goodness. i have a hard time believing it really .. can you tell me how you did this from clone no less? am i missing something here , sorry im just kinda blown away right now.. thanks for posting your sweet budprOn dude..


It's supposed to be a 7 week strain they are a little over 7 weeks right now and look done but they really finish around day 63. It's just the strain. I have one Chen dog in that room and it doesn't look like its the same age but it is. Thanks for the complment .hope u have a great gro


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> they are 6 week vegged clones not seeds............


They are 6 weeks into flower. And clone also 4 to 6 week veg


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 25, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> So these plants have been on 12/12 from seed?


No there clones I would need a hundread seeds. And I don't know how these guys get that much wirght off a seed from 12s but I applaud them


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 25, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> No there clones I would need a hundread seeds. And I don't know how these guys get that much wirght off a seed from 12s but I applaud them


I was about to beg and plead for you to ship me some of that majic make yo weed grow dust you sprinkling, LoL. I'm going to grow a couple and see whats up. Pickin out a couple of bagseeds to try along with the one I threw in the bloom tent last night.


----------



## now or tomorrow (Oct 25, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Reduce those temps man, your plant will be big leaves and small buds with temps that high.


What temp?? 75-85 f is perfect...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> they are 6 week vegged clones not seeds............


thanks for the clarification delboyski! 


del66666 said:


> ppm is for posh people lol


yes, i do have a reputation to uphold.I am a doctor ffs..i thought you was a doctor too? wheres your bloody stethescope then mate? lmfao..ahahaha


jimmygreenfingers said:


> I use EC, always have. What i do when using any nutes i havent used before is look at the dosage on the bottle and make a batch at 1/4 strength and take a reading (write this down). I then do the same at 1/2, 3/4, and full strength this way you no what EC/PPM your dealing with and can mix up nute batches easy depending what stage your plants are at. You need to take a background PPM reading of your water first befrore you add nutes, so if your water is 600 PPM and you add 1/4 strength nutes and the reading is 900 PPM your nute strength is only 300 PPM. Your run off sounds high but that could just be your water PPM adding to this, i use RO water so my base reading is ZERO. TnT is pretty forgiving, you would have to go mad with it for it to do any damage. Whats your water base reading Amber?


Thank you sir jimbo for that timely advise and information. your one class act! +rep 
I need to get a base reading Jimbo.. i will be back with some new numbers ..thanks again for the help!


konagirl420 said:


> Nice I am def subbed


hi konagirl. its cool to see you over here. whats poppin? are you in for the contest?


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 25, 2011)

now or tomorrow said:


> What temp?? 75-85 f is perfect...


Ahh I just saw 85 on the screen. I always keep mine below 70degrees for best results.


----------



## now or tomorrow (Oct 25, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Ahh I just saw 85 on the screen. I always keep mine below 70degrees for best results.


below 70 is too low dude. i try to keep mine at 79-81 but too hard. im gona put another small fan in there and have it on low speed. hopefully will have it bang on 80


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 25, 2011)

week 7. the second pic is the chem dog #4. the kryptonite is shitting on it


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 25, 2011)

i like to keep it at 75 to 77


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 25, 2011)

Mr. STicky Scissors.. it would be super cool to see you grow a 12/12 from seed and enter the contest too..there are some really awesome prizes. Kripto in 12/12 would be KILLLLLLERRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 25, 2011)

I hate to open up a convo about temps, but the reason I prefer such low temps is because of the plant genetics. Since when the plant is in flowering in 12/12 light, in nature it is copying the end of summer, and beginning of winter. By having cold temperatures, the plant thinks it will be cold sooner than later. Does having 85 degrees make sense to the end of the plants life?? Not at all. From having cold temps, I notice the plants recover much faster from stress, the buds are much thicker, and the leaves are smaller! When you have high temps, leaves get huge because they think they are in tropical weather. This creates more leaves and less buds.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Mr. STicky Scissors.. it would be super cool to see you grow a 12/12 from seed and enter the contest too..there are some really awesome prizes. Kripto in 12/12 would be KILLLLLLERRRRR!!!!!!


how do i enter? and i will have to go to harbor sides seed sanctuary and get a pack of sumting cause the kryptonite is lone only. how does the contest work. what are the rules? is it 12/12 from germination or 12/12 as soon as you see it sprout from the soil?


----------



## aesan (Oct 25, 2011)

12/12 from germ Sticky!

Just say your in, and your in.  nice plants by the way wish you were on my side of the states.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 25, 2011)

Had to make a visit to the grow shop today, bloody hate having to to this but had to be done, not doing it anymore lol. Another couple of hundred invested into this hobby...roll on harvest.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 25, 2011)

aesan said:


> 12/12 from germ Sticky!
> 
> Just say your in, and your in.  nice plants by the way wish you were on my side of the states.


allright im in. do i just take pics when its done or what is it judged by?


----------



## now or tomorrow (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok I'm gona try keep it at 71 - 75 and see how that goes.

Whats this I'm hearing about a 12/12 competition??


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 25, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> allright im in. do i just take pics when its done or what is it judged by?


RIGHT ON mr. sticky scissors!!!  go up this here page to post #3766 for the contest information .. check out my poster dude...


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 25, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> I hate to open up a convo about temps, but the reason I prefer such low temps is because of the plant genetics. Since when the plant is in flowering in 12/12 light, in nature it is copying the end of summer, and beginning of winter. By having cold temperatures, the plant thinks it will be cold sooner than later. Does having 85 degrees make sense to the end of the plants life?? Not at all. From having cold temps, I notice the plants recover much faster from stress, the buds are much thicker, and the leaves are smaller! When you have high temps, leaves get huge because they think they are in tropical weather. This creates more leaves and less buds.


Hmmm, something to think about, thanks.

Hey I'm In with my little bagseed, cfl grow. I'm going for it!!


----------



## now or tomorrow (Oct 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> RIGHT ON mr. sticky scissors!!!  go up this here page to post #3766 for the contest information .. check out my poster dude...


What's the prize???


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> RIGHT ON mr. sticky scissors!!!  go up this here page to post #3766 for the contest information .. check out my poster dude...


allright will do. and nice poster


----------



## del66666 (Oct 25, 2011)

yeah you seen em all before.my 12-12 from seed girls old and new....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 25, 2011)

god i love this one.. its like shes waving to us.. what a beaut! thanks for the wicked 12/12 from seed budprON delski!


man, never saw you do a close up like this... NICE!!


EDIT EDIT EDIT********* im drawing that last picture for one of the contest prizes...


----------



## del66666 (Oct 25, 2011)

few more close ups good and bad........


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah you seen em all before.my 12-12 from seed girls old and new....


Dude that post should made into a 24 x 36 poster, suitable for framing, yours now for only 2 payments of $39.99. _plus shipping and handling_ 

Edit: Ooooh, I know! An RIU calendar!


----------



## del66666 (Oct 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> god i love this one.. its like shes waving to us.. what a beaut! thanks for the wicked 12/12 from seed budprON delski!
> 
> 
> man, never saw you do a close up like this... NICE!!
> ...


coooool idea ......................not that good at close up pics so dont do them as a rule...........love da poster..reminds me of when i was a hippy......


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 25, 2011)

I love this whole thread it is awesome great pictures  getting into my new place in about 2 weeks so I cant enter, but I am def gonna start a 12-12 when I get set-up!!!!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 25, 2011)

damn sum of those pics look allmost impossible when you think of a little seed started from 12/12. thats amazing. im going to have to give it a shot. i think its all strian related


----------



## aesan (Oct 25, 2011)

Del is the master sticky, he pulls unreal amounts! But you would also be surprised at the newbies pulling a few zips off a 12/12 from seed plant, its amazing more people don't utilize this method!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 25, 2011)

yeah it makes sense to me. wonder how long you have to flower for? is it still like 8 to 10weeks? I wonder why the seed does so much better than the clone?


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 25, 2011)

nearly finished now, just have a few gaps to fill. the door was a right pain! i told my mate when he done the frame to get it the same at the top and bottom, come to make it today an it was about an inch out! already made the door without checking he had done it right  so i had to redo the frame an it took me ages. 
also run out of hard bored when i come to do the door so i nicked some off an old wardrobe for now till i get some more.

my girls are happy in their new home.


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 25, 2011)

Looks good!!!


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 25, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Looks good!!!


thanks. im just glad its done


----------



## del66666 (Oct 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> good morning all you lovely 12-12 ers.............................heres the comp.....nothing serious.....use your imagination.....there will be a first prize and runner up........judges will obviously not be taking part.. ..we want pics of either funny or most unusual place growing.....................or most festive cannabis pic..as in its nearly chrimbo............or a combination.......every pic has to have a poster saying ....12-12 from seed rocks......post as many pics as you want............thought we would keep it simple and wanted to get this done for chrimbo so no time for a full grow.........prizes will be announced next few days...............all folks who want to play please private message me and say your in or your pics wont be counted................closing date for last pics is 15 december so you casn get your stuff for chrimbo...........if there is anything ive forgot please let me know....


hello peeps.........i dont think i explained myself well............it was going to be strictly involving plants grown 12-12 from seed but that would be cutting things fine if aiming for a finished product.........so pics arent restriicted to a 12-12 from seed plant...or indeed even have to contain a plant..could be you toking in a tigers enclosure[ not recommended ]......but if you do make sure the the 12-12 from seed poster that you made is in the pic too........good luck , have fun


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hello peeps.........i dont think i explained myself well............it was going to be strictly involving plants grown 12-12 from seed but that would be cutting things fine if aiming for a finished product.........so pics arent restriicted to a 12-12 from seed plant...or indeed even have to contain a plant..could be you toking in a tigers enclosure[ not recommended ]......but if you do make sure the the 12-12 from seed poster that you made is in the pic too........good luck , have fun


allright i get it. very clear now that i have to make a poster. i will get my little brother on it asap lol


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 25, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> allright i get it. very clear now that i have to make a poster. i will get my little brother on it asap lol


COL, Kinda what I thought too.


EDIT**
Yo have him draw a pair of scissors dripping with resin that spells out 12/12, LoL. I'm going to contact my son who's a professional artist and have him draw me a fat bud with BigBudzzzz in it and the hairs growing in to spell 12/12 ~ Seed.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 25, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> COL, Kinda what I thought too.
> 
> 
> EDIT**
> Yo have him draw a pair of scissors dripping with resin that spells out 12/12, LoL. I'm going to contact my son who's a professional artist and have him draw me a fat bud with BigBudzzzz in it and the hairs growing in to spell 12/12 ~ Seed.


yeah i will have a bunch of kids do it. they will get a kick out of it


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 25, 2011)

View attachment 1855418View attachment 1855419View attachment 1855420View attachment 1855421View attachment 1855422

Day 52 from tiny seedlings coming out of the ground. In your personal experience, what part of the flowering stage are these girls on you think? I have such a hard time telling since they are 12/12 from seed. They are 52 days old and showed sex at days 25-28. The gal in the red container is considerably younger in pistil formation. She has a much smaller root space and is taking her sweet time, but filling in very well. She is a void, and the other two are jack the rippers.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 25, 2011)

would a 250 watt hps be gud for 2 seeds in 2 one gallon pots? if i can pull a qp off that i would shit my pants


----------



## aesan (Oct 25, 2011)

Sticky, Doubt you'll be getting a QP from a 250 watter bro. I know Del uses a 600 to get numbers like that.

Flowering time is still the same 8-10 weeks however the plant is put into maturity at the earliest possible stage, thus saving time, space, electricity, ect.


----------



## aesan (Oct 25, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Day 52 from tiny seedlings coming out of the ground. In your personal experience, what part of the flowering stage are these girls on you think? I have such a hard time telling since they are 12/12 from seed. They are 52 days old and showed sex at days 25-28. The gal in the red container is considerably younger in pistil formation. She has a much smaller root space and is taking her sweet time, but filling in very well. She is a void, and the other two are jack the rippers.


Hey man you're probably about 27 days into flowering, I'd give it another month and you will be perfect!


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 25, 2011)

aesan said:


> Hey man you're probably about 27 days into flowering, I'd give it another month and you will be perfect!


That's what i was thinking, thanks man. The past week has been a huge stretch period for these guys. They doubled in size, some growing as much as a foot. I have no idea what they will look like in a month but I'm scared.


----------



## aesan (Oct 25, 2011)

Don't be scared! lol be happy and marvel at the beautiful ways of nature.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm actually scared for the same reason, them fuckers grow QUICK in flower. this is my first grow and I am almost 3 weeks into flower and one of my plants is growing almost 2 inches in height per dark period. I got about 5 inches of space left before I am out of room... or 2 days lol.


----------



## aesan (Oct 25, 2011)

Tie that girl down hypocrite! I understand what you mean though, I don't know how del keeps his so short.


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hehehehehe!!!! Ya tie her down!!!!!!!!


----------



## del66666 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> I'm actually scared for the same reason, them fuckers grow QUICK in flower. this is my first grow and I am almost 3 weeks into flower and one of my plants is growing almost 2 inches in height per dark period. I got about 5 inches of space left before I am out of room... or 2 days lol.


tie the top down.............


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 26, 2011)

I could grow in a skyscraper and still have height issues. Here are a few tips Ive learned to stop the stretch. 1- Don't use HPS bulbs for the first 3 weeks of flower.(stick with MH if u can) 2 - Keep your humidity as low as possible. 3 - Lower your dark period temps to as low as 5C(this is a great trick to keep buds fat and dense) or you could grow 12/12 from seed......

This competition, why do we not take the best 12 pics and make a 12/12 from seed calander???? Amber Im pretty sure a girl(or Im sure a pretty girl) with your talents could make it. We could sell them at £5 a piece. This time next year Rhodney we will me millionaires


----------



## now or tomorrow (Oct 26, 2011)

What os the prize?? I'm hearing a lot about pics and 12/12 competition but no mention about the first place prize, we need some inspiration del666666

how much does 1st place get??


----------



## now or tomorrow (Oct 26, 2011)

What os theprize?? I'mhearing a lot about pics and 12/12competition butno mention about the first place prize, we need some inspirationdel666666

how much does 1st place get??


----------



## del66666 (Oct 26, 2011)

now or tomorrow said:


> What os theprize?? I'mhearing a lot about pics and 12/12competition butno mention about the first place prize, we need some inspirationdel666666
> 
> how much does 1st place get??


will let you know today mate.............but 1st prize def includes 10 bubblebomb...........art by amber...........thanks amber appreciated............and fem , rocklock , lemon skunk and cole train.......there will be a few others but as i say let you know today for sure


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> will let you know today mate.............but 1st prize def includes 10 bubblebomb...........art by amber...........thanks amber appreciated............and fem , rocklock , lemon skunk and cole train.......there will be a few others but as i say let you know today for sure


Oh yeah I'm ready for sure now!!! Its On Baby!! Look at my Girl, she's a Bagseed Orphan but she's Cute!! 


Edit**
Will we have categories? i.e. Best Bagseed etc.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> I could grow in a skyscraper and still have height issues. Here are a few tips Ive learned to stop the stretch. 1- Don't use HPS bulbs for the first 3 weeks of flower.(stick with MH if u can) 2 - Keep your humidity as low as possible. 3 - Lower your dark period temps to as low as 5C(this is a great trick to keep buds fat and dense) or you could grow 12/12 from seed......
> 
> This competition, why do we not take the best 12 pics and make a 12/12 from seed calander???? Amber Im pretty sure a girl(or Im sure a pretty girl) with your talents could make it. We could sell them at £5 a piece. This time next year Rhodney we will me millionaires


5 DEGREE's Celcius / 41 DEGREE's FARENHEIT
WHAT, IS'NT THAT TOO LOW?

I guess as long as it's above freezing it's ok, huh?


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 26, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> 5 DEGREE's Celcius / 41 DEGREE's FARENHEIT
> WHAT, IS'NT THAT TOO LOW?
> 
> I guess as long as it's above freezing it's ok, huh?


The colder it is the slower the plant grows, so it slows down the stretch in flower


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Oct 26, 2011)

i got some bag seed goin too man. Sucks that I found this thread after I vegged them. This is my first grow. Once these are done I'm gettin some nice seeds shipped and I'm gonna do them 12/12 from seed. Here's one of my bag seed babies, does it look okay? I'm a noob


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Oct 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> The colder it is the slower the plant grows, so it slows down the stretch in flower



ah, nice I'm about out of room and I still got over a month of flowering to do maybe I should lower the temps? it stays around 75 and im getting like almost 2 inches per dark period


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> i got some bag seed goin too man. Sucks that I found this thread after I vegged them. This is my first grow. Once these are done I'm gettin some nice seeds shipped and I'm gonna do them 12/12 from seed. Here's one of my bag seed babies, does it look okay? I'm a noob


Looks great! How many days into flowering?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 26, 2011)

nice rodney my son...


supersillybilly said:


> I could grow in a skyscraper and still have height issues. Here are a few tips Ive learned to stop the stretch. 1- Don't use HPS bulbs for the first 3 weeks of flower.(stick with MH if u can) 2 - Keep your humidity as low as possible. 3 - Lower your dark period temps to as low as 5C(this is a great trick to keep buds fat and dense) or you could grow 12/12 from seed......
> 
> This competition, why do we not take the best 12 pics and make a 12/12 from seed calander???? Amber Im pretty sure a girl(or Im sure a pretty girl) with your talents could make it. We could sell them at £5 a piece. This time next year Rhodney we will me millionaires


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Oct 26, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Looks great! How many days into flowering?


Thanks man, I set the lights to 12/12 exactly 3 weeks ago today. took over a week to even show sex, but it's awesome because out of germinating 2 bag seeds BOTH ended up female and I am using only 2 fluoro tubes and 2 CFLs, I know I need more light, but it seems to be working and I am VERY poor lol


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll buy a calendar. Shit I'll buy a couple


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 26, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> Thanks man, I set the lights to 12/12 exactly 3 weeks ago today. took over a week to even show sex, but it's awesome because out of germinating 2 bag seeds BOTH ended up female and I am using only 2 fluoro tubes and 2 CFLs, I know I need more light, but it seems to be working and I am VERY poor lol


Usually they stop thier stretch after 3 weeks, usually


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Oct 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Usually they stop thier stretch after 3 weeks, usually


That would be really cool if it stopped stretching TODAY lol because if not I'm gonna have to find another spot for them. I FIMMED both plants at like 2-3 weeks old and the one worked and it stayed short and bushy, but the other one just kept reaching for the stars and never split off.


----------



## now or tomorrow (Oct 26, 2011)

12 days old, 2 days under 12/12 she is getting a lot better then when she first started off.

First pic is her with nitr burn and just looking bad. Second is her now and 2 days under 12/12


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Usually they stop thier stretch after 3 weeks, usually


Hmmm, so I timed this just right then. The whole screen should be filled out in 2 more weeks. Yessssssss!!

[video=youtube;0clton2zGWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0clton2zGWM[/video]


----------



## aesan (Oct 26, 2011)

I am hyped up for this competition!! I'll have a choice of a few thc bombs monsters by then... better start coloring... lol!


----------



## aesan (Oct 26, 2011)

Sweet setup bigbudzzzz


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 26, 2011)

Is the awesomeness of the poster have anything to do with the chances of winning? Or it's just the quality of the picture?


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 26, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Is the awesomeness of the poster have anything to do with the chances of winning? Or it's just the quality of the picture?


del said to me today that its the photo and not the poster thats being judged. i was happy when he said that because i cant draw to save my life lol plus amber would just win straight away haha


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 26, 2011)

so what exactly is the pic going to be judged on ... best location? plant ? ect .. bit confused


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 26, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hello peeps.........i dont think i explained myself well............it was going to be strictly involving plants grown 12-12 from seed but that would be cutting things fine if aiming for a finished product.........so pics arent restriicted to a 12-12 from seed plant...or indeed even have to contain a plant..could be you toking in a tigers enclosure[ not recommended ]......but if you do make sure the the 12-12 from seed poster that you made is in the pic too........good luck , have fun


del said this ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Oct 26, 2011)

This is gonna be sweet. Im in. Do I have to PM del and say "I'm in" ?


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 26, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> This is gonna be sweet. Im in. Do I have to PM del and say "I'm in" ?


yeah he said PM him to say your in or your photo will not count. i still dont know what im going to do yet lol


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Oct 26, 2011)

yea idk what I'm gonna do either. this is gonna be fun though. I hope alot of people actually participate. I wana see some crazy shit


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey amber , my purple genetics have just turned up so watch this space


----------



## weedmastatx (Oct 26, 2011)

well im back in the game puttin my beans in the dirt today.. hoo ray to me


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hehehehehehe this is gonna be fun to see hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2011)

Whats on the Tube tonite 12/12 ers?
 
im not in the contest runnings... but i am making drawings for PRIZES...and here is one drawing awaiting a very very creative 12/12 from seed ROCKS contest winner...ITS the STinKY LEMON SKUNK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 26, 2011)

Wooooooop Wooooooooop we Love The Skunk 
Subbed-up del. Look's like being good fun bro. you'r previous shot's from your 12/12 grow's on Amber's thread are Frightening man! They've got me all hyped for this as for time reason's im having to go 12/12 soon anyway to make Christmas a bit greener.
The added prize of an Amber masterpiece is just the cream on the top.

cinder's


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 26, 2011)

im going to be growing 2 black water seeds from cali connection


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 26, 2011)

Can we photo shop the 12/12 from seeds sign in the picture but do it so well it works for the contest?


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 26, 2011)

aesan said:


> Sweet setup bigbudzzzz


Thanks, I'm getting my new light Friday! Im bout to blow up some Budzzzz in this mug! 

Edit**
I got a question for the experienced 400 watt HPS growers. How far should I keep the light from my ladies? I've got a fan in the top of my tent right now and its taking up a good foot. which only leaves me aprox. 36" and subtract the light from that which is 7". That puts me at about 29" above the plants, is that enough space or should I take the fan out the tent and raise the light higher? I know that sounds like a noob question but all I ever used is CFL's and T5's, so this HID world is totally new to me and I dont want to trial and error with my girls since its going so well!


----------



## aesan (Oct 26, 2011)

Amber, you truly have skill!!! I hope I win one .


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 27, 2011)

i have to enter to win that skunk pic hahaha


----------



## del66666 (Oct 27, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Can we photo shop the 12/12 from seeds sign in the picture but do it so well it works for the contest?


no photo shop please as the poster/sign saying 12-12 from seed rocks is proof of pic/pics being original..........doesnt have to be huge as long as it can be seen....


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 27, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Whats on the Tube tonite 12/12 ers?
> View attachment 1857425
> im not in the contest runnings... but i am making drawings for PRIZES...and here is one drawing awaiting a very very creative 12/12 from seed ROCKS contest winner...ITS the STinKY LEMON SKUNK!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 1857423


I would prefer to win the other picture the 12/12 one  looks heaps cool. And is that a yoga dvd I see thar? 
I wish I had the creativity now that I had back when I was 10.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 27, 2011)

Can the poster be designed in photoshop then printed then photographed?



del66666 said:


> no photo shop please as the poster/sign saying 12-12 from seed rocks is proof of pic/pics being original..........doesnt have to be huge as long as it can be seen....


----------



## del66666 (Oct 27, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Can the poster be designed in photoshop then printed then photographed?


you funny fucker..............


----------



## del66666 (Oct 27, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> Thanks, I'm getting my new light Friday! Im bout to blow up some Budzzzz in this mug!
> 
> Edit**
> I got a question for the experienced 400 watt HPS growers. How far should I keep the light from my ladies? I've got a fan in the top of my tent right now and its taking up a good foot. which only leaves me aprox. 36" and subtract the light from that which is 7". That puts me at about 29" above the plants, is that enough space or should I take the fan out the tent and raise the light higher? I know that sounds like a noob question but all I ever used is CFL's and T5's, so this HID world is totally new to me and I dont want to trial and error with my girls since its going so well!


i never have my 400 more than 18 inches.....closer if you can..stick your hand under and check...............


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 27, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you funny fucker..............


i think he means can you make the poster on the computer and print it for the photo? lol
i hope so because thats what i was going to do.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> I would prefer to win the other picture the 12/12 one  looks heaps cool. And is that a yoga dvd I see thar?
> I wish I had the creativity now that I had back when I was 10.


YES, my 12/12 from seed Rocks poster is one of the prizes too! 
YES, that is a Yoga DVD.. yoga is good for relaxing the mind, body and soul. 
and YES....You do have creativity.....just have some pencils, markers, paint ,paper, glue, around ....GET HIGH, RELAX and make it.. have fun and dont be so hard on yourself mr. rEcard


----------



## aesan (Oct 27, 2011)

I was thinking about signing up for a yoga class next semester.... probably full of nice young ladies 

too bad I'm the least flexible person I know, I've never been able to touch my toes in my life!


----------



## what what (Oct 27, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> Thanks, I'm getting my new light Friday! Im bout to blow up some Budzzzz in this mug!
> 
> Edit**
> I got a question for the experienced 400 watt HPS growers. How far should I keep the light from my ladies? I've got a fan in the top of my tent right now and its taking up a good foot. which only leaves me aprox. 36" and subtract the light from that which is 7". That puts me at about 29" above the plants, is that enough space or should I take the fan out the tent and raise the light higher? I know that sounds like a noob question but all I ever used is CFL's and T5's, so this HID world is totally new to me and I dont want to trial and error with my girls since its going so well!


If you are going to transfer them from cfl to hps then this will be a big shock to the plants. Start the first day high, maybe 27" and move it down each day about 3" till you are at 18. I have learned that its not the distance from the hood, but its the distance from the light bulb itself. I have a raptor hood and a 600hps and my monster SLH is about 8" from the hood but since the hood is so big its actually about 18" from the light bulb since it is on the outer part of the hood. I just need to stop over nueting them!


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 27, 2011)

thats the ticket.. i've started a postcard in photoshop.. but was planning on printing it out.. photoshop stole my crayolas



Mr G row said:


> i think he means can you make the poster on the computer and print it for the photo? lol
> i hope so because thats what i was going to do.


----------



## Orithil (Oct 27, 2011)

Just a question that might seem stupid, but what's the perfect size container for doing 12/12 all the way thru? Do you just leave them in the party cups?!?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 27, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> thats the ticket.. i've started a postcard in photoshop.. but was planning on printing it out.. photoshop stole my crayolas


photoshops for gays and so is mantzzzzzzzz  lol ...


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 27, 2011)

are you gonna draw some stick men robz?









RobbieP said:


> photoshops for gays and so is mantzzzzzzzz  lol ...


----------



## del66666 (Oct 27, 2011)

a few pics for you peeps............


----------



## geturgrowon (Oct 27, 2011)

hey everyone i got a 12/12 for my first time growing i just got one 12/12 its been flowering for 12 days along with my other 4 plants that were veg n for about a month ill throw some pics up when i can... Looking great Dell666666 !!!! STAY HIGH!! ===>


----------



## del66666 (Oct 27, 2011)

and a few more.............


----------



## del66666 (Oct 27, 2011)

geturgrowon said:


> hey everyone i got a 12/12 for my first time growing i just got one 12/12 its been flowering for 12 days along with my other 4 plants that were veg n for about a month ill throw some pics up when i can... Looking great Dell666666 !!!! STAY HIGH!! ===>


welcome to our thread....pics are very welcome............we aint to good at reading..........


----------



## del66666 (Oct 27, 2011)

Orithil said:


> Just a question that might seem stupid, but what's the perfect size container for doing 12/12 all the way thru? Do you just leave them in the party cups?!?


depends on how big you want it......and what light you have....


----------



## Orithil (Oct 27, 2011)

del66666 said:


> depends on how big you want it......and what light you have....


I've got a 400W HPS now.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 27, 2011)

Orithil said:


> I've got a 400W HPS now.


maximum 10 litre but id be happy with 7.5 litre..........if you get to small you would have to feed more often.........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> are you gonna draw some stick men robz?


ahhahahaha, thats really fuckin funny mantiz.. hahahaha nice stick men. simply and effective..
[youtube]WEQnzs8wl6E[/youtube]

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/1858817d1319753865-12-12-seed-thread-bubble-011.jpg


----------



## Orithil (Oct 27, 2011)

del66666 said:


> maximum 10 litre but id be happy with 7.5 litre..........if you get to small you would have to feed more often.........


Well, you've got probably the best 12/12 stuff I've seen, so here's how it is : I'm at current smoking like 2 zips a month, and I want to supply for myself so I know where my bud comes from, what it has in it, and so I can keep a clear conscience about "blood-weed" from the cartels. Nothing fancy or major or to make money.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Oct 27, 2011)

How many plants would it take to grow 2 z's a month? That would be just about perfect for me as well.


----------



## Dirty jersey (Oct 27, 2011)

my question is when you start them on 12 12 froms eed you just dont even give them the vegging nutrients? just straight to bloom/flower nutes?


----------



## aesan (Oct 27, 2011)

Dirty jersey said:


> my question is when you start them on 12 12 froms eed you just dont even give them the vegging nutrients? just straight to bloom/flower nutes?


Start 12/12 as soon as you plant it in the dirt. Start giving them bloom nutes once they show their sex (usually around 21 days)



Orithil said:


> Well, you've got probably the best 12/12 stuff I've seen, so here's how it is : I'm at current smoking like 2 zips a month, and I want to supply for myself so I know where my bud comes from, what it has in it, and so I can keep a clear conscience about "blood-weed" from the cartels. Nothing fancy or major or to make money.


Del is the mastaaa. One plant coming done per month would probably give you 2 zips with a 400 watt hps, as long as you have a strain that takes well to 12/12 from seed.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 27, 2011)

Check out my new sig and this is a rough draft I'm having my son work from. Dayam, I wish we could use photoshop.
​


----------



## TheOrganic (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice pic!.....This thread inspired me to do a seed awhile back but a vegged for a week so did not count as 12/12 FS. But I have a QuerkleMale crossed with a Dinafem blue hash and I'm gonna germ tommorow. 750w-1000w dimmer, 1 gal smart pot. Humbold organic line up, FFOF soil.
PS I did 2oz on the Blue hash I did a week of veg on in a 3 gal knock off smart pot.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 27, 2011)

AHHAHAHHHHHH,... ITS BUBBLEBOMB .....GROWING FRIGHTENLY FAST!!!!!!!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 28, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> are you gonna draw some stick men robz?


only if they can have stick dogs


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 28, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> YES, my 12/12 from seed Rocks poster is one of the prizes too!
> YES, that is a Yoga DVD.. yoga is good for relaxing the mind, body and soul.
> and YES....You do have creativity.....just have some pencils, markers, paint ,paper, glue, around ....GET HIGH, RELAX and make it.. have fun and dont be so hard on yourself mr. rEcard


lol maybe I should get high. 
I personally don't smoke very often I am more interested in the growing of marijuana and trying to make the strongest weed in the world 
And for the Yoga, I just see a lot of girls that do yoga to get fit and they wonder why they are still out of shape. 
(PS I'm a personal trainer, hence the fact I don't smoke often for fitness reasons)
I so do want that 12/12 from seed rocks poster though...hmm


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 28, 2011)

aesan said:


> I was thinking about signing up for a yoga class next semester.... probably full of nice young ladies
> 
> too bad I'm the least flexible person I know, I've never been able to touch my toes in my life!


Nah you see you have to be smart about things like that, go to the gym for about 2 months and do full stretchs after warming up and before ending every session you do or you don't have to go to the gym just go for a 5 min jog then stretch then go for a 10-20 minute run then stretch again. Repeat daily or every 2 days. Then 2 months later you are in better shape and fit in with the young nice ladies for sexy time.


----------



## supersillybilly (Oct 28, 2011)

How u doing wow. Good humour on the new name. Made me chuckle


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 28, 2011)

TheOrganic said:


> Nice pic!.....This thread inspired me to do a seed awhile back but a vegged for a week so did not count as 12/12 FS. But I have a QuerkleMale crossed with a Dinafem blue hash and I'm gonna germ tommorow. 750w-1000w dimmer, 1 gal smart pot. Humbold organic line up, FFOF soil.
> PS I did 2oz on the Blue hash I did a week of veg on in a 3 gal knock off smart pot.


Well mine was 12 day'z old when I threw her in and I havnt been rejected......yet?


----------



## del66666 (Oct 28, 2011)

ok guys n girls announcing 1st prize...........10 bubblebomb reg and 4 big bud regs from me.......2 fem lemon skunk.........2 fem rocklock....2 fem cole train from jimmy.....art from ambernooooskibubblehen....................... runner up gets 5 bubblebomb regs.......a pack of hazeman reg mystery girl very kindly donated by kev.........a selection of autos donated by sillybilly...........i dont think i missed anything but if any more prizes come forward i will let you know


----------



## del66666 (Oct 28, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> How u doing wow. Good humour on the new name. Made me chuckle


 who has a new name.....just never know who you are talking to these days


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 28, 2011)

dick murphy said:


> which thread is it ?
> the big budz one?


It was this one. 

Yo del6666 since its 12/12 lets make the rule that no plant can be vegged longer than......12 Day'z!! That would be kool bec u really need to give the plant a few dayz to get up on its leaf. so to speak, COL.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 28, 2011)

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 28, 2011)

look's like the thread's getting BIG Del boy. I think im just going to have to pick out one of the Psyco Killer crosses for the comp. With time getting tight, i'll be taking some clone's tonight a prob. flip my light's to 12/12 soooonishhhhhh. Either way this will give me a proper idea of what some of my seed's can do and still get me some mean grean and a handfull of different strain's.

cgg


----------



## del66666 (Oct 28, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> look's like the thread's getting BIG Del boy. I think im just going to have to pick out one of the Psyco Killer crosses for the comp. With time getting tight, i'll be taking some clone's tonight a prob. flip my light's to 12/12 soooonishhhhhh. Either way this will give me a proper idea of what some of my seed's can do and still get me some mean grean and a handfull of different strain's.
> 
> cgg


welcome to our little thread..............yeah seems to be taking off............and why not its a grrrreat way to grow........


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 28, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> It was this one.
> 
> Yo del6666 since its 12/12 lets make the rule that no plant can be vegged longer than......12 Day'z!! That would be kool bec u really need to give the plant a few dayz to get up on its leaf. so to speak, COL.





dick murphy said:


> what are u talking about





del66666 said:


> looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


 
If I gotta explain it, then screw it. 

Anyway here's an update you guy's might be interested in[video=youtube;kngzmMj2zWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kngzmMj2zWM[/video]

The other two are Females, yessssssssss. Now lets just hope no hermies are in the bunch.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 28, 2011)

12-12 from seed means 12-12 from seed............from bloody seed.......................doesnt matter if its 12-12 from seed for the comp........the important thing about the comp is...funny or odd or unusual...has to be cannabis related and maybe festive if you like.............the dafter the better.....................aside from the comp i care not what you post on here, clones, slightly vegged plants, grow cabs, music, comedy................but at some stage give true 12-12 from seed a try or you will never appreciate how much it bloody rocks...i love it


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 28, 2011)

^^^^^


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 28, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Dirty jersey (Oct 28, 2011)

do you cut clones from the flowering plants? is it possible to do a SOG like this?


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey guys just threw a newly hatched seedling into my flowering room. I know its not technically 12/12 from seed. I just want to see how this works out. I just threw a couple clones in there too the other day, they are in shock still so no new growth yet. My other 2 little ladies are doing very nicely though. Middle of week 3 flower. I attempted to FIM one, but the other I had to tie the down because it ran out of room vertically. I thought these things were supposed to stop growing tall after a certain point. lol


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Oct 28, 2011)

Dirty jersey said:


> do you cut clones from the flowering plants? is it possible to do a SOG like this?


you are supposed to cut them right before you flower i think. I'm a noob so I cut mine 2 days after flowering and my clones survived but they went into flower before they took root and are still in shock 2 weeks later.


----------



## aesan (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey fellow 12/12-ers,

I am sorry to have to do this, but I am withdrawing from the competition. My entire grow has gone hermie on me and I don't want to show that off to ANYONE!! Sorry for the disappointment, I'm distraught with this finding and have decided to cut and run. I'll probably try to grow again soon (12/12 of course) but I'm going to take an extended leave of absence to try and get my head straight. I had a mental breakdown when I found out and don't think I can handle all that again for awhile. Going to craigslist all of my grow equipment and start completely over in a few months. 

I'll drop back in to view the competition though! 

Thank you to Delboy, Amber, Billy, Kevo, and Jimmy for all of your help!!! You guys are amazing!! Sorry for letting you all down =(.

Love you all 12/12-ers!! 

Signing off,
Luke


----------



## del66666 (Oct 28, 2011)

aesan said:


> Hey fellow 12/12-ers,
> 
> I am sorry to have to do this, but I am withdrawing from the competition. My entire grow has gone hermie on me and I don't want to show that off to ANYONE!! Sorry for the disappointment, I'm distraught with this finding and have decided to cut and run. I'll probably try to grow again soon (12/12 of course) but I'm going to take an extended leave of absence to try and get my head straight. I had a mental breakdown when I found out and don't think I can handle all that again for awhile. Going to craigslist all of my grow equipment and start completely over in a few months.
> 
> ...


silly sod we all have our failures........had a few herm myself and had to kill my lAST CROP CAUSE OF BOYS IN BLUE.DUST YOURSELF OFF AND START AGAIN WITH SAFE GENETICS MATE.....


----------



## del66666 (Oct 28, 2011)

sorry i hit the caps button by accident lol


----------



## l8arrival (Oct 28, 2011)

Just read somewhere that feminised seeds placed into 12/12 lighting produces hermies, this true?


----------



## del66666 (Oct 28, 2011)

l8arrival said:


> Just read somewhere that feminised seeds placed into 12/12 lighting produces hermies, this true?


most of mine been ok......had some from ch9 that hermed though


----------



## aesan (Oct 28, 2011)

I would Delboy but this is the second crop in a row, and I'm begining to think there is some sort of pollen hidden in my house somewhere going around fucking all my plants (I don't know how bc I've never had a male long enough to produce pollen)! I was using good genetics (THC bomb non fem). 

Does anyone know how long pollen can stick around ? I've heard years. =/ Bleached my whole grow area last time and it still wasn't enough....


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 28, 2011)

sorry to hear that bro it is guttening when that happens...


----------



## del66666 (Oct 28, 2011)

aesan said:


> I would Delboy but this is the second crop in a row, and I'm begining to think there is some sort of pollen hidden in my house somewhere going around fucking all my plants (I don't know how bc I've never had a male long enough to produce pollen)! I was using good genetics (THC bomb non fem).
> 
> Does anyone know how long pollen can stick around ? I've heard years. =/ Bleached my whole grow area last time and it still wasn't enough....


would have tought bleach wouild have cured it mate..........maybe like you said heat issues stresssing them out........what did you say the temps were?


----------



## pampersgondry (Oct 28, 2011)

Really Sorry to hear that aesan. Maybe i am wrong but i never thought that plants going hermie would mean i would have to take such drastic measures. i always thought that if i spotted a few pollen sacs i could pull them off as i spotted them. worse thing that could happen would be a few seeds in my bud. I am probably wrong, am I?????


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 28, 2011)

aesan said:


> I would Delboy but this is the second crop in a row, and I'm begining to think there is some sort of pollen hidden in my house somewhere going around fucking all my plants (I don't know how bc I've never had a male long enough to produce pollen)! I was using good genetics (THC bomb non fem).
> 
> Does anyone know how long pollen can stick around ? I've heard years. =/ Bleached my whole grow area last time and it still wasn't enough....


Pollen is only viable for a few months maximum , most of it is useless after 5 or 6 weeks so i doubt its that mate


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 28, 2011)

dick murphy said:


> WOW scary
> how was amsterdam?


do i know you, who the fuck are you?
[youtube]W5U9DMmASvQ[/youtube]


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 28, 2011)

does 12/12 from seed mean we veg for 12 days then flower for 12 days dry for 12 days and smoke for 12 days ??!?!?!? ..... confused  pmsl


----------



## del66666 (Oct 28, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> does 12/12 from seed mean we veg for 12 days then flower for 12 days dry for 12 days and smoke for 12 days ??!?!?!? ..... confused  pmsl


thats it you got it mate.............


----------



## Bluntcuts (Oct 28, 2011)

del66666 said:


> thats it you got it mate.............


lol.......


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 28, 2011)

aesan said:


> Hey fellow 12/12-ers,
> 
> I am sorry to have to do this, but I am withdrawing from the competition. My entire grow has gone hermie on me and I don't want to show that off to ANYONE!! Sorry for the disappointment, I'm distraught with this finding and have decided to cut and run. I'll probably try to grow again soon (12/12 of course) but I'm going to take an extended leave of absence to try and get my head straight. I had a mental breakdown when I found out and don't think I can handle all that again for awhile. Going to craigslist all of my grow equipment and start completely over in a few months.
> 
> ...


is it to late to try dutch master reverse? i hear it works.


----------



## aesan (Oct 28, 2011)

del66666 said:


> would have tought bleach wouild have cured it mate..........maybe like you said heat issues stresssing them out........what did you say the temps were?


My temps were usually right around 84 man, but would reach 90 sometimes. 



pampersgondry said:


> Really Sorry to hear that aesan. Maybe i am wrong but i never thought that plants going hermie would mean i would have to take such drastic measures. i always thought that if i spotted a few pollen sacs i could pull them off as i spotted them. worse thing that could happen would be a few seeds in my bud. I am probably wrong, am I?????


Very wrong man, I've had two crops in a row hermie on me..yet some how I have seen zero pollen sacks..basically all tiny little seeds, inside of the calyxs not a lot of actual smokage... =(





RobbieP said:


> Pollen is only viable for a few months maximum , most of it is useless after 5 or 6 weeks so i doubt its that mate


Thank you Robbie u are the man... Must have been my temps then... GD 1k watt light 




Mr G row said:


> is it to late to try dutch master reverse? i hear it works.


Yes man i'm too late into flowering for it It'll probably just cause bud mold or something... especially with my luck... Oh well... I'll be sure to have that stuff on hand for my next adventure...


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 28, 2011)

better luck next time mate.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 28, 2011)

85 to 90 is pretty hot


----------



## aesan (Oct 28, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> 85 to 90 is pretty hot


i know man, I had co2 running in there thought everything would be okay. =/


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 28, 2011)

Remember you don't have to have a grow to be in the comp you could just have a cool poster


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 28, 2011)

aesan said:


> i know man, I had co2 running in there thought everything would be okay. =/


oh true that . yeah 85 would be gud then I wonder what happened


----------



## pampersgondry (Oct 29, 2011)

Hope you start another grow soon aesan. Stay positive and best of luck


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 29, 2011)

I hope this video totally creeps you out!!
and also lets you see how great my girls are looking...
DELBOY!!!! what should i do ...i was thinkin about switchin out my MH bulb this weekend to my HP... SHOULD I HOLD OUT a while longer..? 


[youtube]YicO_8f_Jvc[/youtube]


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 29, 2011)

get em switched hun....


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 29, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I hope this video totally creeps you out!!
> and also lets you see how great my girls are looking...
> DELBOY!!!! what should i do ...i was thinkin about switchin out my MH bulb this weekend to my HP... SHOULD I HOLD OUT a while longer..?
> 
> ...


 Goddamn it FUCK YOU!! it got me. argghh 
ahah but anyway I would switch it, you girls are looking healthy but then again I would have done HPS from seed


----------



## iNFID3L (Oct 29, 2011)

del66666 said:


> and these are my grapefruits



can i ask what sorta smoke the g fruit is ? 

ive started one indoors myself....


----------



## aesan (Oct 29, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I hope this video totally creeps you out!!
> and also lets you see how great my girls are looking...
> DELBOY!!!! what should i do ...i was thinkin about switchin out my MH bulb this weekend to my HP... SHOULD I HOLD OUT a while longer..?


Hehehehehehe hahahahahahahha heheheheheh That video made me lol amber...
What do you think about those air pots? worth the ticket price??


----------



## del66666 (Oct 29, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I hope this video totally creeps you out!!
> and also lets you see how great my girls are looking...
> DELBOY!!!! what should i do ...i was thinkin about switchin out my MH bulb this weekend to my HP... SHOULD I HOLD OUT a while longer..?
> 
> ...


hi ambernooski, is it hps or dual spec hps ?


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Oct 29, 2011)

hey guys quick question: Last night I did a little renovating to my room and my timed power strip apparently got reset somehow. my 12/12 turned into 14.5/9.5. they were supposed to go off at 9:30 this morning and I found them at 11:45 that they were still on. I obviously shut them down immediately and reset the timer, but what is this going to do? Would that stress them out and make them hermie or anything?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 29, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> hey guys quick question: Last night I did a little renovating to my room and my timed power strip apparently got reset somehow. my 12/12 turned into 14.5/9.5. they were supposed to go off at 9:30 this morning and I found them at 11:45 that they were still on. I obviously shut them down immediately and reset the timer, but what is this going to do? Would that stress them out and make them hermie or anything?


if it was only one or two days your fine. anything longer than that you run the risk of them starting to reveg. you will see dark green leaves sprout from your nugs


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Oct 29, 2011)

thanks man. I know this aint the thread for this, but I was here and figured u guys would answer fast and correct lol. the lights were on for almost 3 hours longer than they should have been. not a even day or two. Heres a pic i snapped w my phone when I found them


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 29, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hi ambernooski, is it hps or dual spec hps ?


he delzstie.. HPS. hers a photo..ahaha.. the bright light is blocking the HPS on the box.. how trippy is that! hahaha


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Oct 29, 2011)

hey amber, cool video lol. where did you get that jack in the box?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 29, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> hey amber, cool video lol. where did you get that jack in the box?


hi hippycrit. i got it 2 years ago at WALGREENS.. thanks.. I love Halloween.

aesan ..hey dude, i hope your feeling better.. sorry to hear about the pollen shitz.. the airpots are good.. they are the only pots i have ever really grown in besides the smart pots so i dont have alot to compare them too.. I know a lot of other growers on RIU RAVE about them.. for 12/12 seed style.. del dont like em.. we both cut ours shorter.. I wasnt even going to use them for this grow cuz what delboy said but i have so many of them i thought i would cut them down and use a few to see the results..

HaHAHah...delbomb..your avi is SICK DUDE!!! i love it... is that from a movie? I HAVE TO SEE IT!!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 29, 2011)

aesan said:


> Hehehehehehe hahahahahahahha heheheheheh That video made me lol amber...
> What do you think about those air pots? worth the ticket price??


 whats the spec of your room mate? maybe downgrading to a 600w would cure your problem ? do you have pics of the hermies ? atleast you'll have some extra seeds to grow out


----------



## del66666 (Oct 29, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> he delzstie.. HPS. hers a photo..ahaha.. the bright light is blocking the HPS on the box.. how trippy is that! hahaha
> View attachment 1861036


cant see anything written on the pack so im guessing its red hps...........id probably keep the blue til i saw some flowering then change..........bit of blue with the red hps is always good if you can during flowering as it is supposed to help stop stretch.........


----------



## del66666 (Oct 29, 2011)

a few pics for entertainment purposes....


----------



## weedmastatx (Oct 29, 2011)

ive never done more than 4 plants at the same time and i was wondering how many i could fit into a 2x4 space with 550 total watts..
and also do you guys think it would be best to start the seedling out under 150 watt hps or just throw them under the full light?


----------



## aesan (Oct 29, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> whats the spec of your room mate? maybe downgrading to a 600w would cure your problem ? do you have pics of the hermies ? atleast you'll have some extra seeds to grow out


Hey Robbie,

I don't have pics of the hermies yet but I will. I already decided I'm going to have to go down to a 600 watter man just because heat problems scare the crap out of me now.

And all the seeds are immature and tiny =( so I won't be able to grow them either. Life sucks.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 29, 2011)

heres some pics of my 12/12 exodus cheese x dreamtime cross from tt , have no idea how old she is im guessing 5 weekish  

View attachment 1861408View attachment 1861409View attachment 1861410View attachment 1861411


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 29, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cant see anything written on the pack so im guessing its red hps...........id probably keep the blue til i saw some flowering then change..........bit of blue with the red hps is always good if you can during flowering as it is supposed to help stop stretch.........


Thank you for your timely assistance delski!
.... you find the coolest avitars all the time..nice..
yeah.. i think its not dual.. so im patiently awaiting any sexing.. I definetly see a difference with the coco already. The girls seem to have tighter internodes.. 
nice budporn real nice. i only dream my girls will get as big and fat as yours.. man they are MASSIVE! 
whats the blue cord stuff by the bottom of the girls by the soil for? have a greaaatt weekend..


----------



## del66666 (Oct 29, 2011)

blue cord is tied around plant to stop branches bending and hitting the floor.....im confident that you will do well with your growing style..........getting a pretty big collection of avatars now..


----------



## aesan (Oct 29, 2011)

del66666 said:


> blue cord is tied around plant to stop branches bending and hitting the floor.....im confident that you will do well with your growing style..........getting a pretty big collection of avatars now..


Del, what kind of 600 do you use? air cooled hood? Those are so wonderful!


----------



## del66666 (Oct 29, 2011)

aesan said:


> Del, what kind of 600 do you use? air cooled hood? Those are so wonderful!


cheers mate.....the 400 has a euro and the 600 has a diamond reflector .


----------



## DankBudzzz (Oct 29, 2011)

Day 35 from seed 12/12.


----------



## aesan (Oct 29, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cheers mate.....the 400 has a euro and the 600 has a diamond reflector .


Does the diamond come with a lens delman?


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 29, 2011)

This is the Winner! Everyone else may as well concede, hehe!


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 30, 2011)

what what said:


> If you are going to transfer them from cfl to hps then this will be a big shock to the plants. Start the first day high, maybe 27" and move it down each day about 3" till you are at 18. I have learned that its not the distance from the hood, but its the distance from the light bulb itself. I have a raptor hood and a 600hps and my monster SLH is about 8" from the hood but since the hood is so big its actually about 18" from the light bulb since it is on the outer part of the hood. I just need to stop over nueting them!


Got it installed and its Awesome!! I'm following your advice "What What" (love the name, Despicable Me, right?)and thanks for the input, it gave me a starting point. I've got it at 23'' and the plants seem to be lovin it. Chex it out, isnit it lovely

[video=youtube;FwCvJvmEa9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwCvJvmEa9M[/video]


----------



## del66666 (Oct 30, 2011)

aesan said:


> Does the diamond come with a lens delman?


no mate no glass.........good though no real hot spots...........


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 30, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> Got it installed and its Awesome!! I'm following your advice "What What" (love the name, Despicable Me, right?)and thanks for the input, it gave me a starting point. I've got it at 23'' and the plants seem to be lovin it. Chex it out, isnit it lovely
> 
> [video=youtube;FwCvJvmEa9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwCvJvmEa9M[/video]


lol .


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 30, 2011)

that's pretty incredible for 35 days from seed...



DankBudzzz said:


> Day 35 from seed 12/12.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 30, 2011)

very incredible........


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 30, 2011)

day 35 from seed no no no cant be surely..del whats your take on that would they be like that day 35 from seed..thats fast looks at least day 55-60 prob more


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 30, 2011)

damn howlong do you flower 12/12 from seed?


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 30, 2011)

a little bit too incredible lol



del66666 said:


> very incredible........


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 30, 2011)

DankBudzzz said:


> Day 35 from seed 12/12.


thats never day 35 FROM seed ... the hairs are red and wilting in ... no one else is saying it ... i call bullshit !


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 30, 2011)

robbie straite to the point..like it haha


----------



## del66666 (Oct 30, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> damn howlong do you flower 12/12 from seed?


depends..in theory you can take a 6 week flowerer and if its starts at 3 be done in 9........


----------



## del66666 (Oct 30, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> day 35 from seed no no no cant be surely..del whats your take on that would they be like that day 35 from seed..thats fast looks at least day 55-60 prob more


i now believe in jesus and the lord god...........


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 30, 2011)

thank god for that hahaha


----------



## now or tomorrow (Oct 30, 2011)

UPDATE!

This is my 17 days old plant. For the last 7 days she has been under 12/12. As you can see from the pics below when I first put her under 12/12 she wasn't doing too well, she had nute burn from were I gave her some biobizz grow a couple days old (amature mistake). I then decided to give her lots of water and put straight under 12/12. I am using a 250watt CFL 
2700k. The first 2 pics is of her when she was in bad shape. The last 2 pics are her now. You can see how far she has come along in short amount of time. Just amazing...


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 30, 2011)

now or tomorrow said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> This is my 17 days old plant. For the last 7 days she has been under 12/12. As you can see from the pics below when I first put her under 12/12 she wasn't doing too well, she had nute burn from were I gave her some biobizz grow a couple days old (amature mistake). I then decided to give her lots of water and put straight under 12/12. I am using a 250watt CFL
> 2700k. The first 2 pics is of her when she was in bad shape. The last 2 pics are her now. You can see how far she has come along in short amount of time. Just amazing...


she's looking much better! keep it up


----------



## now or tomorrow (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks bro. I'm starting to notice small marks on the leafs. What could that be? Is it possibility heat stress?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 30, 2011)

now or tomorrow said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> This is my 17 days old plant. For the last 7 days she has been under 12/12. As you can see from the pics below when I first put her under 12/12 she wasn't doing too well, she had nute burn from were I gave her some biobizz grow a couple days old (amature mistake). I then decided to give her lots of water and put straight under 12/12. I am using a 250watt CFL
> 2700k. The first 2 pics is of her when she was in bad shape. The last 2 pics are her now. You can see how far she has come along in short amount of time. Just amazing...


17 days ay .. just think another 17 days and your plants will look like dankbudzzz and ready to crop !!! lol

just a piss take mate ignore me lol , your plants are looking great , dont worry too much about a few discoloured spots here n there , it could be stress or a ph inbalence but unless it gets worse i wouldnt worry too much


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 30, 2011)

now or tomorrow said:


> Thanks bro. I'm starting to notice small marks on the leafs. What could that be? Is it possibility heat stress?


i have had the same problem but its been getting worse till yesterday when i get some ph buffer an realised how much my ph meter was out  hopefully problem solved now.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 30, 2011)

12.12 postcard


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> 12.12 postcard


very nice mate


----------



## benzi2191 (Oct 30, 2011)

hi this may be a very noob ? but how do you 12/12 from seed i have never heard of this beeing done how would your plant know when its time to go from veg to flower if the light is always the same :S sorry about a silly question but really wanted to know  i have just started my 1st indoor 9 blueberry check link only 2 weeks into it https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/480570-9-blueberry-plants-1st-grow.html but hey if you can do plants 12/12 i would love to give that ago after this is done


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 30, 2011)

get them printed and sent out mate,...


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 30, 2011)

benzi2191 said:


> hi this may be a very noob ? but how do you 12/12 from seed i have never heard of this beeing done how would your plant know when its time to go from veg to flower if the light is always the same :S sorry about a silly question but really wanted to know  i have just started my 1st indoor 9 blueberry check link only 2 weeks into it https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/480570-9-blueberry-plants-1st-grow.html but hey if you can do plants 12/12 i would love to give that ago after this is done


the plant will just flower as soon as it it old enough,


----------



## benzi2191 (Oct 30, 2011)

ahhh right thanks mate  but this means it would take longer? than normal or just same time ?


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 30, 2011)

benzi2191 said:


> ahhh right thanks mate  but this means it would take longer? than normal or just same time ?


they will probably veg for 3-5 weeks on 12/12 depending on strain, then start to flower.


----------



## now or tomorrow (Oct 30, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> i have had the same problem but its been getting worse till yesterday when i get some ph buffer an realised how much my ph meter was out  hopefully problem solved now.


The ph has be between 5.8 - 6.5 right?


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 30, 2011)

i have always done it as close to 6.0 as i can, but i think its good between 5.5-6.2


----------



## maturesmoker (Oct 30, 2011)

benzi2191 said:


> hi this may be a very noob ? but how do you 12/12 from seed i have never heard of this beeing done how would your plant know when its time to go from veg to flower if the light is always the same :S sorry about a silly question but really wanted to know  i have just started my 1st indoor 9 blueberry check link only 2 weeks into it https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/480570-9-blueberry-plants-1st-grow.html but hey if you can do plants 12/12 i would love to give that ago after this is done


A cannabis plant responds to the light cycles and as the balance between daylight hours and darkness begin to approach 12/12 the plants begin to flower. In 12/12 from germination grows your plants will begin to flower as soon as they are mature enough, generally around days 18 to 22 you will see the first pistils. Think of those first 3 weeks as a 'veg' period and do your training etc. On a typical indica/sativa cross strain a plant grown this way will finish in around 12 weeks total. I have been running this method for several years now and once dialled in you never look back, one cab only, multi strains and perpetual harvest. Hope this helps.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 30, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> 12.12 postcard


id have that as wallpaper......


----------



## del66666 (Oct 30, 2011)

maturesmoker said:


> A cannabis plant responds to the light cycles and as the balance between daylight hours and darkness begin to approach 12/12 the plants begin to flower. In 12/12 from germination grows your plants will begin to flower as soon as they are mature enough, generally around days 18 to 22 you will see the first pistils. Think of those first 3 weeks as a 'veg' period and do your training etc. On a typical indica/sativa cross strain a plant grown this way will finish in around 12 weeks total. I have been running this method for several years now and once dialled in you never look back, one cab only, multi strains and perpetual harvest. Hope this helps.


hello mate hows things going in your world?..hope all is well..........


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hello mate hows things going in your world?..hope all is well..........


 Alright del,just a quick one for you.If i put my 1.2 x 2.0 tent on its side so i have 2.0 metres x 1.2 metres floor space do you think 1.2 metres is high enough for a 600 watt hps if im doing 12/12 from seed?


----------



## del66666 (Oct 30, 2011)

niceguysi said:


> Alright del,just a quick one for you.If i put my 1.2 x 2.0 tent on its side so i have 2.0 metres x 1.2 metres floor space do you think 1.2 metres is high enough for a 600 watt hps if im doing 12/12 from seed?


only if you get a handle on any plants if they stretch........and i think its to much area for a 600.......im using around 12,000 lumens per foot to achieve my weights.....


----------



## now or tomorrow (Oct 30, 2011)

Unbelievable!!!

Hi guys, my mum just found my plant. Now I have to get rid of it.

If anyone wants it they can take the lot from me. I got a 250watt CFL 2700k, pot, plant, hygo-thermometer, light reflector, 24 plug timer, ph tester kit, fan, if anyone in the London area wants it let me know. You can have the lot for peanuts, £15-20. I got a full litre of biobizz that I didnt even get to use. I'm really pissed man, Ok guys let me know and its yours.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 30, 2011)

this is now my desktop lol...


RobbieP said:


> very nice mate


----------



## niceguysi (Oct 30, 2011)

niceguysi said:


> Alright del,just a quick one for you.If i put my 1.2 x 2.0 tent on its side so i have 2.0 metres x 1.2 metres floor space do you think 1.2 metres is high enough for a 600 watt hps if im doing 12/12 from seed?


 Thanks del i forgot to add, i also have a 400 watt hps which will be getting thrown in as well,thanks for the advice. si


----------



## aesan (Oct 30, 2011)

Freaking beautiful Mantis! nice job.


----------



## canniboss (Oct 30, 2011)

I gotta get in on this. Gonna start a cabinet with 6 mixed beans in 4L soil pots under 400Watter @ 12/12 tonight. I will try to keep you posted.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 30, 2011)

can i do the 12 /12 from clone as soon as it shows roots thro it in flower? or will that not count in the competition


----------



## del66666 (Oct 30, 2011)

niceguysi said:


> Thanks del i forgot to add, i also have a 400 watt hps which will be getting thrown in as well,thanks for the advice. si


i take it your tent is 1.2x1.2x2.id just keep it as is and put both lights in there...always best to keep some height.......less plants can mean more bud even in 12-12 from seed


----------



## del66666 (Oct 30, 2011)

now or tomorrow said:


> Unbelievable!!!
> 
> Hi guys, my mum just found my plant. Now I have to get rid of it.
> 
> If anyone wants it they can take the lot from me. I got a 250watt CFL 2700k, pot, plant, hygo-thermometer, light reflector, 24 plug timer, ph tester kit, fan, if anyone in the London area wants it let me know. You can have the lot for peanuts, £15-20. I got a full litre of biobizz that I didnt even get to use. I'm really pissed man, Ok guys let me know and its yours.


kick her out..........


----------



## del66666 (Oct 30, 2011)

going to grow me some ultra skunk.........cut 2 lemon skunk , then as an after thought i decided to try and reveg one of them.........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2011)

now or tomorrow said:


> Unbelievable!!!
> 
> Hi guys, my mum just found my plant. Now I have to get rid of it.
> 
> If anyone wants it they can take the lot from me. I got a 250watt CFL 2700k, pot, plant, hygo-thermometer, light reflector, 24 plug timer, ph tester kit, fan, if anyone in the London area wants it let me know. You can have the lot for peanuts, £15-20. I got a full litre of biobizz that I didnt even get to use. I'm really pissed man, Ok guys let me know and its yours.


ill be over tomorrow with the cash


----------



## del66666 (Oct 30, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ill be over tomorrow with the cash


be well worth the trip...........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> be well worth the trip...........


you got that right brotha!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 30, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ill be over tomorrow with the cash


Hi Amber i just bought a water farm aswelll , have you used yours yet ?? what you think so far? if there any good ill get 2 more n only grow 3 plants at a time and get same yield as 8 - 10 plants lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Hi Amber i just bought a water farm aswelll , have you used yours yet ?? what you think so far? if there any good ill get 2 more n only grow 3 plants at a time and get same yield as 8 - 10 plants lol


Hello Robert my man..i am nearly ready with the waterfarm. Awaiting my super love seed. go to my waterfarm journal and i can help you with your waterfarm..link in sig...yes we willl be pullin a pound with our one waterfarm girly Robbie..one massive beast with 55 colas...........cough cough..............if things go right...lol....ottermunkey did it!


----------



## now or tomorrow (Oct 30, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ill be over tomorrow with the cash


Do you seriously want it?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2011)

Heres a few pics for you 12/12ers. Girls are growing fast since last posted pics, seem to like their new home . 9 Plants under one 600w dual spec.
 Skunk #1
 Rocklock
Lemon
Burmese kush


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2011)

And some more pics, this lot are my little freaks.




 Heres a load of skunks in my other cab


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 30, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> And some more pics, this lot are my little freaks.
> 
> View attachment 1862613View attachment 1862612View attachment 1862611
> 
> ...


nice mate! any of those your clones?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> nice mate! any of those your clones?


No mate these were all beans, all skunk#1. My lttle clone experiment has ended, got 22grms off one and 21grms off other. These were just rooted so cant expect much but with a week or so longer before the flip should give me my oz per plant i want for my little sog run around xmas.


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 30, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> No mate these were all beans, all skunk#1. My lttle clone experiment has ended, got 22grms off one and 21grms off other. These were just rooted so cant expect much but with a week or so longer before the flip should give me my oz per plant i want for my little sog run around xmas.


thats not bad tho for just rooted! yeah a bit more an you can easily get 1oz off each. keep finding more to do on my new room cant seem to stay out of there! even when there is nothing to do. lol also i can keep my filter on all night now because i can hardly hear it, building that was the best thing i have done, a lot better than a tent!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> thats not bad tho for just rooted! yeah a bit more an you can easily get 1oz off each. keep finding more to do on my new room cant seem to stay out of there! even when there is nothing to do. lol also i can keep my filter on all night now because i can hardly hear it, building that was the best thing i have done, a lot better than a tent!


 Yeah i reckon another week or so should do the job without them gettig too big. Always find lttle things to improve upon on yr cabs, i much prefer them too tents ive just cut some vent holes on the top for intake/extraction doing it this way allows me to push the cabs right up against the wall without the ducting taking up 6inches at the back. And im still waiting on parts for one of mine before i can fire it up lol, bad planning on my part.


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 30, 2011)

im doing passive intake at the min, just wondering if its worth putting an intake fan on. might just leave it an see how it does.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2011)

I prefer fans too passive but if its working then stick with it. Best time of the year now to grow indoors, temps nice and easy to control got perfect temps atm in my cab but the real test comes in the summer, then i find out how well it works. Decided im gonna run all my exhaust ducts from my 3 cabs into one so one fan can do the job.. cuts down a bit on noise. Still got a few things to do, wish thos bloody parts would get here.


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 30, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I prefer fans too passive but if its working then stick with it. Best time of the year now to grow indoors, temps nice and easy to control got perfect temps atm in my cab but the real test comes in the summer, then i find out how well it works. Decided im gonna run all my exhaust ducts from my 3 cabs into one so one fan can do the job.. cuts down a bit on noise. Still got a few things to do, wish thos bloody parts would get here.


yeah i know what you mean, i was only running one 600w cool tube this summer an found it hard to keep temps down, now running the same cool tube and one normal 600w hood and the temp was only up to 80 max. think i may have to go back to one light in the summer. do you know of something thats good for covering the holes for the intake? lets lots of air in but no light?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Oct 30, 2011)

You can build a light trap easily enough out of cardboard that will do the job, in essense its just a box angled in such a way that light cant bend around it but air can, or you glue angled pieces of cardboard inside the box oppoisite each other and works the same way, no light out but air in. kinda hard to explain but google it and ill try a find a pic as i know i had one.


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 30, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> You can build a light trap easily enough out of cardboard that will do the job, in essense its just a box angled in such a way that light cant bend around it but air can, or you glue angled pieces of cardboard inside the box oppoisite each other and works the same way, no light out but air in. kinda hard to explain but google it and ill try a find a pic as i know i had one.


i know what you mean, i will have a look online to see if i can find how people do it an have a go tomorrow.


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 30, 2011)

just found this. it will do the job


----------



## del66666 (Oct 30, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> yeah i know what you mean, i was only running one 600w cool tube this summer an found it hard to keep temps down, now running the same cool tube and one normal 600w hood and the temp was only up to 80 max. think i may have to go back to one light in the summer. do you know of something thats good for covering the holes for the intake? lets lots of air in but no light?


bit of cooker hood carbon filte r[ the thicker more porous type not the thin paper type cause it doesnt let enough air through...between two bits of wire mesh


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> bit of cooker hood carbon filte r[ the thicker more porous type not the thin paper type cause it doesnt let enough air through...between two bits of wire mesh


this stuff?  good idea,

i will have a look to see if i can see it in a shop.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 30, 2011)

I got a question eventhough I know there may be a better place to put this I'm sure someone on here can answer it. In my current grow I have a plant that I call MX-S1. It is a seed from my 3rd grow that got knocked up and when I say knocked up I mean she bore over 50 seeds! So, I was like what hell lets germ some. I only did one and sure enough its been a strong plant all the way through and so far still growing strong. My question is this, since this one turned out female does that mean the other ones are female also?


----------



## Mr G row (Oct 30, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> I got a question eventhough I know there may be a better place to put this I'm sure someone on here can answer it. In my current grow I have a plant that I call MX-S1. It is a seed from my 3rd grow that got knocked up and when I say knocked up I mean she bore over 50 seeds! So, I was like what hell lets germ some. I only did one and sure enough its been a strong plant all the way through and so far still growing strong. My question is this, since this one turned out female does that mean the other ones are female also?


from what i have read about breading female seeds you need to stress a female plant so it produces pollen sacks then use that to make the seeds. if it was just a normal male that was used you will just have normal seeds. just lucky to get a female i guess.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 30, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> from what i have read about breading female seeds you need to stress a female plant so it produces pollen sacks then use that to make the seeds. if it was just a normal male that was used you will just have normal seeds. just lucky to get a female i guess.


I can truely say my females were stressed out considerably. It was my summer grow and I was still in the closet then, I know there was some 100 degree dayz. Also I had a bad streak with males from my bagseeds. 4 in a row, shit pissed me off so bad until I shut it down afterwards and moved everything to the basement. I dont know if that matters or not but since I have so many, I'm goin to drop a few more and see what happens. WTH


----------



## BlitzedKreg (Oct 30, 2011)

These poped up two days ago. They are Beanhoarder Sensi Star x Blockhead from Hemp Depot. Two of them are twins! Going 12/12 under a 400w MH. In soil. First Grow 

View attachment 1863040 

Will let you know how they go! Lol, I want del buds 

Blitzed


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 30, 2011)

Are we allowed to top plants we have entered into the contest? I want to top mine to keep it low.


----------



## aesan (Oct 30, 2011)

Yo bigbuddzzz,

Those seeds are all going to "feminized" but will have the hermie trait =(... it might not come out but in my experience they usually do... better off just pitching them... or else watch them very closely!


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 30, 2011)

aesan said:


> Yo bigbuddzzz,
> 
> Those seeds are all going to "feminized" but will have the hermie trait =(... it might not come out but in my experience they usually do... better off just pitching them... or else watch them very closely!


Thx but if it improves my odds of having a female then I'll keep poppin'm. Either way since I'm using bagseed anyway and am going to have to watch them like a mother hen anyhow. It may as well be a plant I've worked with and gotten to know, HUH?


----------



## aesan (Oct 31, 2011)

Lol I guess so man! good luck!


----------



## del66666 (Oct 31, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> this stuff? View attachment 1862753 good idea,
> 
> i will have a look to see if i can see it in a shop.


yeah thats the stuff mate...........


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 31, 2011)

high res link..

http://oi44.tinypic.com/1e15rd.jpg





del66666 said:


> id have that as wallpaper......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy Halloween everyone. im sick of the tricks i want candy.lolthc candy.

Hi Jimbo, your girls look really aweome. I love the variety of indica and sativa you have. You can clearly see the differences in the leaves.. and man those leaves are HUGE!!!

Mantiszn, thanks for that res link . I cant wait to print it out and post it in my grow room! and now i dont have to buy holiday cards either.. hahahha. my family will be like HUH?? hahaha.. 

Delski..what kinda of CO2 tanks are you using? 

[youtube]aMICD3aMZpw[/youtube]


----------



## blackmath (Oct 31, 2011)

Alright I'm usin a shitty 96w T5 light so Ive decided to switch to 12/12 after 2 weeks of veg. Can you tell me if theres any problems with this method that I'll run into? Does it show male/female just like a normal plant would?

By the way your plants looks amazing, those buds are massive.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 31, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> And some more pics, this lot are my little freaks.
> 
> View attachment 1862613View attachment 1862612View attachment 1862611
> 
> ...


even your freaks dont look like freaks just freaking nice mate........as usual


----------



## del66666 (Oct 31, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> high res link..
> 
> http://oi44.tinypic.com/1e15rd.jpg


on my bloody walls......


----------



## biggee (Oct 31, 2011)

Very cool bro. I am trying to germinate some seeds so I can do that right now. do you use 1gal pots?
If I do this under cfls in 1gal pots, what can I expect?


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Oct 31, 2011)

Just took a bong hit and had an idea: If someone has a nice big harvest with a shitload of plants, it would be cool if they LST and trimmed some plants into the shape to say "12/12 FROM SEED" if you look at the plants from the side


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> Just took a bong hit and had an idea: If someone has a nice big harvest with a shitload of plants, it would be cool if they LST and trimmed some plants into the shape to say "12/12 FROM SEED" if you look at the plants from the side


Yea, mutilate your plants for a picture that will be lost in this thread within a week. Let's do it.


----------



## doring (Oct 31, 2011)

what size of pot is ok to grow in soil with 12/12? 2 gal or 3 is ok? or i need 5 gal?


----------



## doring (Oct 31, 2011)

doring said:


> what size of pot is ok to grow in soil with 12/12? 2 gal or 3 is ok? or i need 5 gal?


i have 2 big bomb in day 2. i want to top for 2 or 4 cola(uncle ben method). when i must to make this? is better to top when grow with 12/12/ this big bomb? or leave to grow without topping?


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 31, 2011)

use LST rather...



doring said:


> i have 2 big bomb in day 2. i want to top for 2 or 4 cola(uncle ben method). when i must to make this? is better to top when grow with 12/12/ this big bomb? or leave to grow without topping?


----------



## aesan (Oct 31, 2011)

Does anybody make hash? Whats your fav method? I've read like 12 different ways... tempted to go with subcool's version.. Let me know what you guys think =)

Bubblebags will be here tomorrow found a 5 bag 1 gallon setup for 45 bucks free shipping!


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 31, 2011)

doring said:


> i have 2 big bomb in day 2. i want to top for 2 or 4 cola(uncle ben method). when i must to make this? is better to top when grow with 12/12/ this big bomb? or leave to grow without topping?





mantiszn said:


> use LST rather...


Why is it better to LST instead of Topping when doin 12/12~Seed?


----------



## greenjoe (Oct 31, 2011)

12/12 from the get go....32 days now

last pic...she is too tall to fit in the pic....oh ya!!


----------



## yarddog14 (Oct 31, 2011)

i dont get it.... my three fems have been going since oct 2.. one is growing much better then the other two i have beaster, pineapple, and skunk/hash strain my brother had come up with ... well right now i can just see little pistils there 4 to 6 inches ...i have em under 150w LED triband . red blue orange ... there more greener under these but no taller then the ones in hids .. someone told me these grow more weight just not taller plants so its proportionally the same mathematically...there in plastic cups transplanting to a 3gallon pot for each .. i would like to lcha earn how to grow my strain 12 12 plus in party cups... then i coudl have a harvest everyweek and have to room to do it .. so what 20gm plants x 4 .. 80g i can live with that and even sell some to through money for bills.. it would be ideal ... i have tiger bloom ff, open sesame ff cha chin, superthrive and ph control kit for the water and nutes .. got potting soil for the start since the high peat and pearlite .... going into mix 4 by sunshine, the compressed bale...would be ideal to have em in all pearlite and run a ebb flow type or grow with em all in a tray with a hole for draining when needed ..air bubler .. anyways the question is how come my plants are growing as big or as fast as they should like my third grow mj wise, havent encountered this whether it was in my garden or in growing my meds ....ppl tell me leds dont work but mine is working great plant is green as hell just added my first feeding five days ago .... they grew pretty quick for a day or two , but no wheres near what dell and wizard and canna are gettting ??????????????????????????????????


----------



## yarddog14 (Oct 31, 2011)

ohh im only using open and tiger and superthrive .. right now the cha ching is for the last three weeks for resin build.. open is 0-45-19. tiger i think is 6-8-7.. not lookin at it but its really close to those and i have been going with a ph range or 6.0 to 6.5 ..in my nutes and water .. i havent tested the soil but i know over time if i add 6.2apprx.. its going to get closer to that .. until i get a ph stick.. but yeahh .. i only feed them 1/4 strenght of every nute .. it added 2l of nute mix over three day period.. then been adding water with superthrive ... not to sure how nutes work or how should i run them only ever used compost and the natural outdoors to do the feeding ..sooooo any help is a lot .. since im doing 12 12 from seed i figured the persons here would have a answweer


----------



## jaxl (Oct 31, 2011)

getting closer to chopping time its hard not to take a smaller bud off. honestly ive forgotten how many weeks shes at gonna give another week or 2 then coming down

big picture


smaller buds


main bud


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 31, 2011)

OH MY GOD YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!!! when i got home tonight and opened up the tent I was shocked! shocked! i cant believe what i found!!!! 

[youtube]dZZYPATqxqQ[/youtube]



TRICKED YA!!!!!!!!! 
but honestly folks.. the growth last night was shocking ....2 inches on my exodus in the back and the first sign of some fuckin balls on another chesse..
ok, halloween is almost over .....SO 
GET FUCKED UP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yarddog14 (Oct 31, 2011)

because u dont want to turn it into a hermi or male..plus you could top it but it will get stunned most likely causing high stress ...if u had a veg period then yeah of course .. but i think the purpose of 12 12 from seed is for height and speed of harvest ..soo.. lst would work since ur going one big cola.. lst to get more bud sites more light denser more yield.. ehhh without the hard stress and what not am i right dell


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 1, 2011)

So, ive got all but a couple bean's sprouted, and just waiting on my clones rooting and thing i'll do a 12/12 DOG snip in stead of a seedling in-case the one i pick out come's with man part's. It will be good to see how the DOG ive got as my keeper will stretch and fill-out growing 12/12. Its a short Indica Dom. pheno so should still come Fat 
There will be plenty seedling's all different strain's going in 12/12 to, so should be a nice bag at end, and with a couple of them likley to color-up it will look even better. ( i hope lmao )

good to see so many people join in for the fun if nothing else!!

cinder's


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 1, 2011)

mornin 12/12 growers hows things this morn...


----------



## del66666 (Nov 1, 2011)

doring said:


> i have 2 big bomb in day 2. i want to top for 2 or 4 cola(uncle ben method). when i must to make this? is better to top when grow with 12/12/ this big bomb? or leave to grow without topping?


i doubt it will increase your yield on 12-12 from seed....probably decrease...


----------



## del66666 (Nov 1, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin 12/12 growers hows things this morn...


morning kev all good here mate...........


----------



## del66666 (Nov 1, 2011)

yarddog14 said:


> because u dont want to turn it into a hermi or male..plus you could top it but it will get stunned most likely causing high stress ...if u had a veg period then yeah of course .. but i think the purpose of 12 12 from seed is for height and speed of harvest ..soo.. lst would work since ur going one big cola.. lst to get more bud sites more light denser more yield.. ehhh without the hard stress and what not am i right dell


absolutely mate


----------



## weedmastatx (Nov 1, 2011)

good morning.. got some pics coming up later of my newly sprouted girls... so excited to be back to my hobby again


----------



## del66666 (Nov 1, 2011)

weedmastatx said:


> good morning.. got some pics coming up later of my newly sprouted girls... so excited to be back to my hobby again


no finer hobby to be back at.........


----------



## lonestand (Nov 1, 2011)

very cool thread, I'm prolly going to have my buddy try the 12/12 from seed since hes looking for faster turn arounds, and i would like to thank everyone for the great input on this topic!


as a reminder to the indoor growers we are still taking entry's in the 2011 indoor cola contest, and would love to see some 12/12 entries! link is in my sig thanks


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 1, 2011)

I have 11 females going from seed at the moment. 3 of them are topped and the rest either growing regular or lst'd. I can honestly say the plants topped will make a much better yield than the regular or lst'd. Considerably more node sites, and I got 4 medium colas vs 1 large cola with regular plants. I'll post up pictures before and after harvest, should be happening in 2 1/2 weeks or so. They are around 60 days old, I topped them around day 20-21.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 1, 2011)

Thats it, Im back in the game. Got 48 on the go 12/12 from seed and Im going to win this comp. Watch this space........


----------



## del66666 (Nov 1, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Thats it, Im back in the game. Got 48 on the go 12/12 from seed and Im going to win this comp. Watch this space........


i shall be watching........i am watching......still watching.....even when im not saying im watching im watching....


----------



## kingi95012 (Nov 1, 2011)

Just thought i would post a picture of 1 of my big bomb. It was done 12- 12 from seed.


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi 12/12ers, just here to report that i'm currently cracking 3 seeds - 1 dna sleestack reg, and 2 eva monster fems. All in the soil now, the sleestack is fully popped and 2" above ground, had trouble with the monsters cos the shell is made of kevlar or something and the sprouts were trapped in their grip hopefully they'll shoot up soon and i can start up a grow thread and get on here with updates.  kudos to all you 12/12 from seed folk!


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 1, 2011)

nice and fat mate..excellent bro...


kingi95012 said:


> Just thought i would post a picture of 1 of my big bomb. It was done 12- 12 from seed.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi all...I currently have my very first full grow underway with 2 seeds, 1 experimental clone (cut from a plant past 6 weeks flower), and a few other clones. I'm planning to veg the lot until the clones have rooted for a couple of weeks, but I'm thinking I might throw a couple of 12/12 from seed in there when I flip the lights. It probably won't be for another 3 weeks so I won't have anything for the contest, but this whole thread has inspired me.


----------



## doring (Nov 1, 2011)

show me some pics please.


brokenturtle3102 said:


> I have 11 females going from seed at the moment. 3 of them are topped and the rest either growing regular or lst'd. I can honestly say the plants topped will make a much better yield than the regular or lst'd. Considerably more node sites, and I got 4 medium colas vs 1 large cola with regular plants. I'll post up pictures before and after harvest, should be happening in 2 1/2 weeks or so. They are around 60 days old, I topped them around day 20-21.


----------



## doring (Nov 1, 2011)

you topped that girl? what yield was? how many days was at harvest day?


kingi95012 said:


> Just thought i would post a picture of 1 of my big bomb. It was done 12- 12 from seed.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 1, 2011)

kingi95012 said:


> Just thought i would post a picture of 1 of my big bomb. It was done 12- 12 from seed.


looks like some fat bud mate well done...............


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 1, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> Are we allowed to top plants we have entered into the contest? I want to top mine to keep it low.





doring said:


> i have 2 big bomb in day 2. i want to top for 2 or 4 cola(uncle ben method). when i must to make this? is better to top when grow with 12/12/ this big bomb? or leave to grow without topping?





mantiszn said:


> use LST rather...





BigBudzzzz said:


> Why is it better to LST instead of Topping when doin 12/12~Seed?





yarddog14 said:


> because u dont want to turn it into a hermi or male..plus you could top it but it will get stunned most likely causing high stress ...if u had a veg period then yeah of course .. but i think the purpose of 12 12 from seed is for height and speed of harvest ..soo.. lst would work since ur going one big cola.. lst to get more bud sites more light denser more yield.. ehhh without the hard stress and what not am i right dell


I had this plant started for the contest and it was growing really fast, that is until I topped it. It's started growing really slow under 12/12 now. So, long story short, dont top in 12/12 it just slows you down.


----------



## aesan (Nov 1, 2011)

Just made hash............. Don't waste your money on bubble bags............. So pissed........ might have gotten one hit worth of hash out of 10+ grams of bud thrown in there... wow


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 1, 2011)

you sure you did it right??


----------



## aesan (Nov 1, 2011)

I used subcool's version... is there a better way? I followed his directions step by step (theres videos so it was pretty easy lol) Can you point me in the direction of a thread with a higher yielding way to do it???

By the way I was using wet bud and it weighed around 30g and it's pretty immature. Would it be more effective to let it dry? I've read you can do it either way =/ lol oh well I have a crapload of immature bud now so I'll be trying a few diff techniques...

Thinking about doing hash oil next...even though it looks awful for your lungs lol... just wanna be high !!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 1, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/medicating/482723-hash.html


----------



## aesan (Nov 1, 2011)

I tried bubble hash....... no beuno


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 1, 2011)

Are you sure you did it right though??? I mean you need a lot of bud to make a little bit of hash!!!!!! and if it is immature then there are not as many triches either!!!!


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 1, 2011)

I FINALLY FIGURED OUT HOW TO TAKE PIX UNDER THE HPS! Bad pix but all the same pix!! 

Here's my 12/12 entries, I have 4 going so far. IDK if its ok or not but I'm going to use the new light schedule thats been bantered about on the board lately. Currently I have a scrog growing and am wanting to do whatever I can to rush things along. After reviewing the flowering schedule and using 11/13 on my prior grow I figured I give it a try and hopefully I can have some fire smoke by Thanksgiving and for sure by Christmas. I added the attachment at the end of this post for those of you that may not be familar with it yet. The veg cycle is crazy, IDK bout that but the flowering schedule makes sense, at least to me it does. 

Tiny 1 (Bagseed)



Bagseed - I dropped this one when I was germing seeds and since I had extra seedlings I tossed an extra one in there just in case it didnt want to come up. Well of course both of them suckers came up. 




Bagseed: It has really fat leaves. 



Bagseed: This plant just looks weird.  Gonna be interesting to see how it turns out under 12/12.


Weird Azz Veg Cycle but the Flower Cycle is on. 
View attachment 1866740


----------



## aesan (Nov 1, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Are you sure you did it right though??? I mean you need a lot of bud to make a little bit of hash!!!!!! and if it is immature then there are not as many triches either!!!!


I know I did it right I was just expecting a lot more ... lol oh well...

Think curing the buds will be worth it?


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 2, 2011)

Bud should be dry otherwise yield will be drastically decreased..

Also ensure you have high quality bags.. There's some cheap nasty boo'lshit out there



aesan said:


> I used subcool's version... is there a better way? I followed his directions step by step (theres videos so it was pretty easy lol) Can you point me in the direction of a thread with a higher yielding way to do it???
> 
> By the way I was using wet bud and it weighed around 30g and it's pretty immature. Would it be more effective to let it dry? I've read you can do it either way =/ lol oh well I have a crapload of immature bud now so I'll be trying a few diff techniques...
> 
> Thinking about doing hash oil next...even though it looks awful for your lungs lol... just wanna be high !!


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 2, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> I had this plant started for the contest and it was growing really fast, that is until I topped it. It's started growing really slow under 12/12 now. So, long story short, dont top in 12/12 it just slows you down.
> View attachment 1865929


Of course they will slow down growth once you top it. The trick to having big plants after you top is to get a larger root container. My 60 day old 12/12 from seed plant was topped at day 20, and it remained small until I transplanted it around day 48. Now at day 60, it shot up a foot. Just personal experience.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 2, 2011)

Don't come here with your monkey schedules ya tight fisted Scrooge! What was it again bill? 12/3/6/9/1

LoL

J/k you're my hero billy




supersillybilly said:


> Thats it, Im back in the game. Got 48 on the go 12/12 from seed and Im going to win this comp. Watch this space........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2011)

thanks brokenturtle for letting us know about what to expect with a toppped 12/12 from seed.. i havent yet tried that!
got stoned and completely lost this morning in this song.. after a blueberry breakfast.
mezmerizing song ... does anyone know how to play this songheavy bass ripping guitar and sedating lyrics... gotta love alice in chains.. this video is nothing it was the best sounding one i could find. Awesome contest entries..looing awesome 12/12ers
[youtube]JTqgWVVPa14[/youtube]


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 2, 2011)

dude I been takin a lot of old school gravity bong hits lately 
I love Alice in Chains, but haven't listened to this particular song in a couple years! I just took a nasty big GB rip and played this song. Brought back some awesome memories. Thanks Amber


----------



## Mr G row (Nov 2, 2011)

hi guys done some chopping today 1 12/12 from seed (top dawg) and 1 that lived outside for a bit (bag seed)

this is the top dawg, didnt do as well as i would of liked but they were shit seeds and this was the only 1 that made it out of 5 and shes a freak, she smells really good though! very very strong cant wait to smoke her! 



this is not 12/12 from seed this is the bag seed that lived out side and come inside for flowering. got quite a bit off this one an it looks like decent stuff too. just wanted to share.


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 2, 2011)

How much did the 12/12 one end up producing?


----------



## Mr G row (Nov 2, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> How much did the 12/12 one end up producing?


unsure about weight i have no scales. i will get some when its dry so i know how much is there.


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 2, 2011)

I just cut a branche from a vegging plant to clone it, can I put this clone under 12/12 right away even if there is no roots yet? say it says 55days to harvest, can I count today as day 1 ? I assume it will probably take a little longer than 55days since there is no roots yet just wwondering if the plants is actually going to root under 12-12 thansk


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> dude I been takin a lot of old school gravity bong hits lately
> I love Alice in Chains, but haven't listened to this particular song in a couple years! I just took a nasty big GB rip and played this song. Brought back some awesome memories. Thanks Amber


hey Hippy.. whats an old school gravity bong hit? i would like to try that, it sounds wicked dude!.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey Hippy.. whats an old school gravity bong hit? i would like to try that, it sounds wicked dude!.


haha just a gravity bong. I first saw one when I was probably like 13 years old in richmond lol. Not old school to most older heads, just old school to me I guess. They are not good for smooth smoking at all, just harsh nasty-tasting crucial bong rips. Here I just youtubed this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj1N-qGkfag


----------



## kingi95012 (Nov 2, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice and fat mate..excellent bro...


cheers, shame the other 5 wont be no where near that big 



doring said:


> you topped that girl? what yield was? how many days was at harvest day?


It wasent topped. As soon as I know what they yeild is ill let you know. I dont know how many days it was I stopped keeping track, every time I keep track time seems to slow down lol



del66666 said:


> looks like some fat bud mate well done...............


Thanks,


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> haha just a gravity bong. I first saw one when I was probably like 13 years old in richmond lol. Not old school to most older heads, just old school to me I guess. They are not good for smooth smoking at all, just harsh nasty-tasting crucial bong rips. Here I just youtubed this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj1N-qGkfag


WOW hippy!! that is so cool! I have never tried that before. and i LOVE your cute green monkey pajamas! cheers amber


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WOW hippy!! that is so cool! I have never tried that before. and i LOVE your cute green monkey pajamas! cheers amber


not my PJs haha that was just a video I found on youtube by typing "gravity bong hit" to show you what I was talking about. You should try it though just to try it. It was popular when I was younger because you could make one out of anything, we were too young to buy anything at the headshop, disposable, they conserve your weed when you are broke, and they get you RIPPED!!! C'mon no one here ever used to hit the good ol GB when they were younger?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> not my PJs haha that was just a video I found on youtube by typing "gravity bong hit" to show you what I was talking about. You should try it though just to try it. It was popular when I was younger because you could make one out of anything, we were too young to buy anything at the headshop, disposable, they conserve your weed when you are broke, and they get you RIPPED!!! C'mon no one here ever used to hit the good ol GB when they were younger?


no, seriously , i feel so deprived.. i guess growin up in New Jersey wasnt all that hip after all..lol.. 
we did make bowls otta toliet paper rolls and tinfoil.. how fuckin ghetto is THAT! hahha.. I will never forget the first time i got stoned.


----------



## sso (Nov 2, 2011)

ive tried quite many others ways to smoke, but i always end up going back to my gravity bong 

its just the most satisfying way to smoke, for me anyway


----------



## sso (Nov 2, 2011)

the best gravity bongs, have bowls made from a wrenchtop size 12 (cirka, it should fit snugly into a 2l bottle)

with a screen (can use the screens from a faucet)+


----------



## sso (Nov 2, 2011)

its miserable using foil


----------



## Mr G row (Nov 2, 2011)

thats what me an my mates smoked everyday! about 12 years ago when i stopped doing them, we called them buckets, mainly because we had a bucket full of water lol


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> no, seriously , i feel so deprived.. i guess growin up in New Jersey wasnt all that hip after all..lol..
> we did make bowls otta toliet paper rolls and tinfoil.. how fuckin ghetto is THAT! hahha.. I will never forget the first time i got stoned.


The first bowl that I ever made was a steamroller like that out of a paper towel roll, a hollowed out matchbox car, and tin foil LMAO


----------



## sso (Nov 2, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> thats what me an my mates smoked everyday! about 12 years ago when i stopped doing them, we called them buckets, mainly because we had a bucket full of water lol


yeah, they get called buckets around here too (though bucket is a translation lol)

actually sitting right next to a bucket right now , excuse me puff


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 2, 2011)

sso said:


> the best gravity bongs, have bowls made from a wrenchtop size 12 (cirka, it should fit snugly into a 2l bottle)
> 
> with a screen (can use the screens from a faucet)+



Yea I dont know what size mine is, but this is my trusty GB cap. Thing packs a punch. You should seriously make one Amber. Not something you will want to use every day but just to say that you have tried it lol


----------



## Mr G row (Nov 2, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> Yea I dont know what size mine is, but this is my trusty GB cap. Thing packs a punch. You should seriously make one Amber. Not something you will want to use every day but just to say that you have tried it lol


thats good wish i had thought of that back in the day! we just used foil lol


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 2, 2011)

haha you know you said it was about 12 years ago when that was popular. It was about 10-11 for me, and I first seen it done just like that in richmond. Funny thing is I am in DC now and my next door neighbor told me the first place he had seen the GB made with a socket wrench was in Richmond too... I want to know who first did this lol


----------



## Mr G row (Nov 2, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> haha you know you said it was about 12 years ago when that was popular. It was about 10-11 for me, and I first seen it done just like that in richmond. Funny thing is I am in DC now and my next door neighbor told me the first place he had seen the GB made with a socket wrench was in Richmond too... I want to know who first did this lol


that is a good idea! its well hard trying to poke holes in foil with a pin when you have been smoking GB/Buckets! the amount of time the foil rips when you try to poke a hole in it is unbelievable! lmao that would of saved us loads of time lol


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yea I'm thinkin about starting a Gravity Bong thread. See if we can trace back its earliest date and place of origin haha. sorry del for blowin up your thread. I just had such a good morning listening to Alice in Chains while rippin the bucket. Brought back old memories


----------



## Mr G row (Nov 2, 2011)

sounds good, it would be interesting just to see how many people have smoked this way. it has brought back loads of old smoking memories im missing smoking them now! lol


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 2, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> I just cut a branche from a vegging plant to clone it, can I put this clone under 12/12 right away even if there is no roots yet? say it says 55days to harvest, can I count today as day 1 ? I assume it will probably take a little longer than 55days since there is no roots yet just wwondering if the plants is actually going to root under 12-12 thansk


nobody can help?I guess I ll soon find out if it survives anyway!...


----------



## sso (Nov 2, 2011)

hmm, its better to use a bigger wrench top, one that actually fits into the bottle itself,(where the cap screws(forget the word)) not the cap (doesnt it melt? (plus its from questionable plastic, more likely to create fumes)

much easier to, to just get a big wrench top, can buy them solo too and cheap.


----------



## sso (Nov 2, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> nobody can help?I guess I ll soon find out if it survives anyway!...


havent tried to do that, but possibly it might begin to flower and root.

i think some guys do this, cut a top, stick it into 12/12 unrooted.

but maybe you have to root it first.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 2, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> nobody can help?I guess I ll soon find out if it survives anyway!...


I cut a clone off my plant as soon as I found out it was a female and it took about10 days to root and those 10 days were hell for it. I almost gave up, but it just pulled through and started showing new growth so I stuck it in 12/12 a couple nights ago. It started growing white hairs immediately.


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hypocrite don't be surprised if you get a mini plant. You can place unrooted clones into flowering and they will root, but they will be tiny plants. I have two blueberries I am about to harvest that were 11 days from clone, and it is a Popsicle. No side branching, just one cola. That's what they tend to look like. At the same time, don't be surprised to harvest a week before usual flowering time. Clones without roots finish much quicker.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 2, 2011)

those clones did have roots when i put them in my flower room. I dont mind if they stay small anyways, I was just experimenting. Noob here


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 2, 2011)

AHHA, I thought you were calling me hypocrite! I was like wtf!! 

Well it's good news if it's ready to harvest earlier this way, and I am fine with a small plant I just wanted some of my own to smoke around Christmas!!


----------



## lonestand (Nov 2, 2011)

well i can deff see the pros in going 12/12 from seed! im thinking about it seriously now.

My question is what are the Cons you guys have seen, to the people that have been growing this way?


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 2, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Of course they will slow down growth once you top it. The trick to having big plants after you top is to get a larger root container. My 60 day old 12/12 from seed plant was topped at day 20, and it remained small until I transplanted it around day 48. Now at day 60, it shot up a foot. Just personal experience.


Thanks for the info, I'll try it when I get the space. As you can see I have quite a few plants going at once and am running out of room quickly. At this point I just want to get this Scrog completed and then I'm going to give 12/12 from seed some real time. That way things are mobile because I think I'm going to redesign my grow area, yes, once again. That way I won't have to be trying to fig out how to move a developing scrog.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 2, 2011)

lonestand said:


> well i can deff see the pros in going 12/12 from seed! im thinking about it seriously now.
> 
> My question is what are the Cons you guys have seen, to the people that have been growing this way?


1, you need a supply of seeds, not always easy depending where you are then theres the expense. You could make your own if you have space or use bagseed if you wanna chance it.
2, it can be a gamble you just never know what that bean is gonna do for sure. Even the best genetics can throw out the odd freak. Once you've grown out a strain a few times then you can be pretty sure it's gonna deliver for you but there is always the chance for getting the odd reject.
3, not all strains like it 12/12 from word go
None of the above is really a problem, the positives of 12/12 far outweigh the negatives.


----------



## yarddog14 (Nov 2, 2011)

how much have you been able to harvest on plant strains that do produce and utilize 12 12 .. dry weight per plant im wondering on avg cause each strain is different..??? thats all i have questions for so i know where im at in growing this way....so i can compare and look back and see what i could have down or tweak my grow to the 12 12.. im 4 wks in 12 12 just would liek to know what to expect thanks ..


----------



## lonestand (Nov 2, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> 1, you need a supply of seeds, not always easy depending where you are then theres the expense. You could make your own if you have space or use bagseed if you wanna chance it.
> 2, it can be a gamble you just never know what that bean is gonna do for sure. Even the best genetics can throw out the odd freak. Once you've grown out a strain a few times then you can be pretty sure it's gonna deliver for you but there is always the chance for getting the odd reject.
> 3, not all strains like it 12/12 from word go
> None of the above is really a problem, the positives of 12/12 far outweigh the negatives.


 
thanks !!!


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 2, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> Thanks for the info, I'll try it when I get the space. As you can see I have quite a few plants going at once and am running out of room quickly. At this point I just want to get this Scrog completed and then I'm going to give 12/12 from seed some real time. That way things are mobile because I think I'm going to redesign my grow area, yes, once again. That way I won't have to be trying to fig out how to move a developing scrog.


Also big budz, in my opinion, what really determines the size of a 12/12 plant is the amount of light it gets. This can seem obvious, but when soooo many growers shove many plants together, the results are considerable different. Yes you will have more plants to harvest, but often times fewer plants will produce much more weight than more plants! If you have two plants next to each other, you automatically reduce at least 20% light that plant would have been receiving if it was by itself.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 2, 2011)

couple of pics from tonight..........


----------



## lonestand (Nov 2, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> often times fewer plants will produce much more weight than more plants!


 
This is a very true statement, i have seen this phenomenon in my grows.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 2, 2011)

del66666 said:


> couple of pics from tonight..........


Lookin Good Dell...


----------



## aesan (Nov 2, 2011)

Beautiful delboy! she's got three heads (or boobs)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2011)

del66666 said:


> couple of pics from tonight..........


delboy! 
Their fuckin massive!!!! that there is a record setting bud yeildage weigh in .. do You use CO2 and if so what kind of set up and unit?if you dont mind me asking.. wh0 designed your delboy avitar?.its so cute. i really like your hat.I can bearly make out the singature of the artist in the upper left corner. have a smashing time ....ERbmA


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 3, 2011)

fat buds mate very nice as usual del mate


del66666 said:


> couple of pics from tonight..........


----------



## Dankinz (Nov 3, 2011)

i know everyone is so stuck on hps and mh light but has anyone tried 12/12 ith led ive been readin the hell outta this thread sofar del i cant beilive what you got going i wish i wasnt outdoors and could do a twelve twelve from seed


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 3, 2011)

<--- signature is led grows


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 3, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> no, seriously , i feel so deprived.. i guess growin up in New Jersey wasnt all that hip after all..lol..
> we did make bowls otta toliet paper rolls and tinfoil.. how fuckin ghetto is THAT! hahha.. I will never forget the first time i got stoned.


I'm ashamed to admit (and would only do so here), that I've made a pipe out of my granddaughters toys. She had these pvc pieces that all linked together with bright colored pvc t's, elbows, crossbars, and straight pieces. There were hundreds of them. So I took a straight and an elbow, made a pipe, then formed a bowl out of tin snipped from a diet coke can...

Basically, the modern grandma's version of granny's corn cob pipe!


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 3, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> nobody can help?I guess I ll soon find out if it survives anyway!...


Well, I'm absolutely no expert, but first of all, I'd say no to the 12/12 until they have roots. Second, I'd say that the 55 days doesn't begin until a) they take root and b) begin to show sex. 

That's my 2¢ worth...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 3, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> I'm ashamed to admit (and would only do so here), that I've made a pipe out of my granddaughters toys. She had these pvc pieces that all linked together with bright colored pvc t's, elbows, crossbars, and straight pieces. There were hundreds of them. So I took a straight and an elbow, made a pipe, then formed a bowl out of tin snipped from a diet coke can...
> 
> Basically, the modern grandma's version of granny's corn cob pipe!


LMAO!! thats aweome bluejeans! i love it...i cant stop laughing...you are one cool granny.. it just goes to show if there is a will there is a way....especially when it comes to getting high!
do you still have that pipe? haha, i would love to see a picture of it.. you sound so creative. are you going to participate in the 12/12 from seed rocks contest.? 
cheers have a wonderful day


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 3, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LMAO!! thats aweome bluejeans! i love it...i cant stop laughing...you are one cool granny.. it just goes to show if there is a will there is a way....especially when it comes to getting high!
> do you still have that pipe? haha, i would love to see a picture of it.. you sound so creative. are you going to participate in the 12/12 from seed rocks contest.?
> cheers have a wonderful day


Sadly, no, I don't still have that pipe. That was prior to getting my med card and I was still "sneaking" to high... I usually nabbed my son's glass bowl when he wasn't looking, but on this particular day, he had taken it with him for some reason and I was jonesing a toke...I've always been oddly creative (oddly meaning I always see "alternative" uses for the most random off-the-wall shit).

I'm probably not going to actively participate in the 12/12 contest cuz I've just got a good grow going (my first) and I don't have the time or space to start something new right now.

Here's a pic of what I did yesterday:


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thats awesome bluejeans. you just made my day


----------



## happycamper15 (Nov 3, 2011)

Loving this thread. Nice work everyone. Think I will make the switch to 12/12 from seed soon. I currently run autos and average around 18-20g per plant in 9-10 weeks from seed. 

If most 12/12 from seed show sex at week 3.5-4, should I expect to be harvesting by/around week 12? 
The extra couple weeks wouldn't be too bad as long as I keep the target yield (15-25g/plant in FFOF under a 400 hps cooltube in a 4'x2' tent)

Mathematically I see it this way. If I do 8 plants (1 per square foot) that yield 14 grams each I will end with around 112 grams dry. Divide this over 15 weeks (12 weeks for growing, 1 week for dry and 2 weeks for cure), I would be able to stay medicated with about a gram per day, or 7.5g per week. This would be perfect. 

If I do this with the auto's I currently run, I could do 8 plants, 14+ grams ea, in 12 weeks (9 to grow, 1 to dry and 2 to cure). This would leave me with about 9.3grams of meds per week, but I would also be spending more on autos for the extra electricity (Auto's = $68.04 for 9 weeks of 18/6 vs 12/12 from seed = $60.48 over 12 weeks)

I'm almost convinced to make the switch, but I am worried about not having the medicine I need.


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 3, 2011)

Happy camper, I also run a 2x4 tent. You should look into a perpetual harvest setup. That way, you can be harvesting 1-3 plants every two weeks. Just start two-four plants, run them in flowering, and 2 weeks later, start another 2-4. 2 weeks later start another 2-4. This can also be done with clones but give yourself an extra 10-18 days to root. If you keep this cycle, you can harvest every two weeks. If you chose to start four seeds, only keep two of the stronger ones to still have the room.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm gonna do a perpetual grow once I get a couple under my belt. And once I move out of this shithole I'm living at and have more space. Around april-may I'll hopefully be ready


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 3, 2011)

You cant beat perpetual grow, ive finally got my shit together and will be chopping 9 12/12 plants every two weeks or so. Once my mothers are established then i'll run cuts as well as seeds. Its work but rewarding and i'll always have a good supply of bud.


----------



## yarddog14 (Nov 3, 2011)

View attachment 1869094
this is my 12 12 from seed .. do you know why this could be yellowing at the bottom set ?? and a little brown tip now .. it was all yellow and healthy had a very warm and sunny day so i stuck it outside for it duration yester day got greener but now a brow tip onone leaf .. on the other its starting to look like its going to too ...ohh it was under the ligths for the first time on oct 10th.. 12/12 since .. im transplanting into a big pot tomorrow idk if i can do it with this one yet until i know what it could be never had this happen i try to stay ontop of things .. new seed i got from my bros strains he uses


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 3, 2011)

yarddog14 said:


> View attachment 1869094
> this is my 12 12 from seed .. do you know why this could be yellowing at the bottom set ?? and a little brown tip now .. it was all yellow and healthy had a very warm and sunny day so i stuck it outside for it duration yester day got greener but now a brow tip onone leaf .. on the other its starting to look like its going to too ...


Overwatering is a common problem with seedlings and will cause yellowing. Let it dry out a bit a see if it improves.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 3, 2011)

yea luckily with the modern convenience of the internet I found out about over watering before I ever did it. For the first 3 weeks or so I always watered them with a spray bottle so I could better control how much water was really going in the pot. It takes longer to water and you have to water like twice a day that way, but I still have yet to have a watering problem.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 3, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> yea luckily with the modern convenience of the internet I found out about over watering before I ever did it. For the first 3 weeks or so I always watered them with a spray bottle so I could better control how much water was really going in the pot. It takes longer to water and you have to water like twice a day that way, but I still have yet to have a watering problem.


Ive just binned a load of seedlings that suffered the effects of too much water, oh well thats a hundred quid down the pan. I'll never start seeds off in coco again, thought i had it sussed using really small pots but no, didnt happen. Had i payed a bit more attention probably could have saved them but the last few weeks have been hetic for me and they'd suffered too much. Rockwool for germing is what i do now, then into coco.


----------



## yarddog14 (Nov 3, 2011)

yeah i ll let it do that and see what happens ... repost a pic if i get better or worse in a day or three lol


----------



## yarddog14 (Nov 3, 2011)

yeah its overwatering going to have to transplant and hope for the best i guess i saw white roots .. good sign .. but the inners could be bad dont know need to get it oxygen. and drain better


----------



## del66666 (Nov 4, 2011)

bubblegum................


----------



## del66666 (Nov 4, 2011)

thc bomb...............


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yum yum del those both look awesome!!!!


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 4, 2011)

Fuck it I decided I am doing all 18 of my Tangerine Dreams (when they get here) 12/12 from seed


----------



## del66666 (Nov 4, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Yum yum del those both look awesome!!!!


thanking you........going to breed that bubblegum with some thc bomb pollen i have in my fridge..........


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 4, 2011)

Hope for your sake you have an automatic feeding system.. Otherwise that's gonna be keeping you very busy.




JimmyRecard said:


> Fuck it I decided I am doing all 18 of my Tangerine Dreams (when they get here) 12/12 from seed


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 4, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Hope for your sake you have an automatic feeding system.. Otherwise that's gonna be keeping you very busy.


Yeah I am doing a flood and drain system on timers.


----------



## now or tomorrow (Nov 4, 2011)

She ain't going nowhere!!!!

Hi guys, you night remember a week ago or so I told you my mum found my plant. Well instead of selling the gear and getting rid of the plant I decided to plabt it in a forest! I ain't getting rid of shit. I planted the plant in a hidden place at a nearby forest. Will update as she gets older, probably only once a week or so as I don't want to get caught. This is her new home!


----------



## aesan (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice man! good luck with that, it is much too cold here to plant one outside.... =(


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 4, 2011)

now or tomorrow said:


> She ain't going nowhere!!!!
> 
> Hi guys, you night remember a week ago or so I told you my mum found my plant. Well instead of selling the gear and getting rid of the plant I decided to plabt it in a forest! I ain't getting rid of shit. I planted the plant in a hidden place at a nearby forest. Will update as she gets older, probably only once a week or so as I don't want to get caught. This is her new home!


OK KOOL, yeah keep us posted. Way to never give up young green thumb. You shall go far and may you grow much!!


----------



## now or tomorrow (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks bigbudzzzz. Cant stop, won't stop!


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 4, 2011)

new update del and other growers it on my signature mate if u on 40 posts per page


----------



## kingi95012 (Nov 4, 2011)

Another one of my big bombs. No where near as big as the last one but there still decent sized buds!


----------



## aesan (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice king, I'll have to check out that big bomb looks like a massive yielder!


----------



## del66666 (Nov 4, 2011)

kingi95012 said:


> Another one of my big bombs. No where near as big as the last one but there still decent sized buds!


another nice job mate....good strong plants those big bombs.............


----------



## kingi95012 (Nov 4, 2011)

del66666 said:


> another nice job mate....good strong plants those big bombs.............


They are that mate. Ill deffo be growing that strain again. Ive got another 6 of them growing outside in my hut. I vegged them for 3 weeks though just to see the diffrence for my self, Should be intresting. Heres a picture of my last one


----------



## kingi95012 (Nov 4, 2011)

aesan said:


> Nice king, I'll have to check out that big bomb looks like a massive yielder!


It is and its smells sooooooo good. I cant wait untill I get a chance to smoke some


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 4, 2011)

i love fucking with with cold callers...

caller: hi i'm calling from a global market research company
me: uh hi.. we're having dinner now..
caller: i'm sorry sir can we call you back in about an hour.
me: what time do you finish work?
caller: uhhh about 10pm
me: ok give me your number and i'll ring you back at 11...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice lookin budprOn up 12/12 ers.. hope your having a good night.or

I just switched out my MH to HPS blasting 600watts.I noticed my light is a bit high, so i lowered it. What more can i do to keep these girls from stretching.. only one night under HPS and there stalks are getting fatter and longer. 
Mantz, im keeping a close eye on my temp flux as you mentioned.. is there any other tricks at this point? Thanks..have a lovely weekend
ReBmA rD EmOchoIrT


----------



## lowrider2000 (Nov 4, 2011)

these were st8 from clone and put to flower


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 4, 2011)

lowrider2000 said:


> these were st8 from clone and put to flower


thats impressive lowryder 2000, how long did that take you to grow from clone? thats just the look im going for dude.. +rep!


----------



## lowrider2000 (Nov 4, 2011)

depends that was actually bag seed so it took a while 80 sumthin maybe 90 sumthin..........i usually vegg about 2-4 weeks tho.......somtimes i throw them in st8 from clone do add different layers to my canopy so light penetrates better..i run a perpetual harvest....between now and Christmas i should have 3 harvests


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 5, 2011)

Awesome job lowrider, looks fucking sweet!!!


----------



## del66666 (Nov 5, 2011)

ok fellow 12-12 ers......when i say i do my plants 12-12 it isnt strictly true....i open my cab but by the time ive messed around .fed .fussed..........drooled over.....inspected with a magnifying glass.......had a few balloons [ you get the picture ]............any hoo by the time my 600 goes on ive lost an hour and then by the time i switch my 400 on 1 1/2 hours have passed.so my plants actually get max 11 hours and some 10 1/2 hours........so how many hours of hps-cfl-mh-led- do your plants actually get?


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 5, 2011)

Mine will probably be 12/12 as they will be on timers and I won't sit there for hours on end drooling on them.


----------



## lowrider2000 (Nov 5, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> Mine will probably be 12/12 as they will be on timers and I won't sit there for hours on end drooling on them.


maybe your plants are ugly(lol sorry been messing around on the trolling thread can help it now)......j.k i got mine on a timer to the timer is not exact so i bet i loose a couple of min either way

and thx for the props everyone been growing for a while now and do really appreciate it.......


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 5, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> Mine will probably be 12/12 as they will be on timers and I won't sit there for hours on end drooling on them.


Mine are on timers too, ... I just schedule my drooling prior to "lights out" time.


----------



## Mr G row (Nov 5, 2011)

i have timer so they get 12hrs, 1 600hps turns on at 5am then when i get up i turn the other 600hps on. the second will be on i timer when they get bigger. i spend far to much time with my plants!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 5, 2011)

Spent most of the day in the bloody loft boarding out the floor so i have a space for my mother plants, what aload of old shite i found up there...now gotta do a tip run.

I dont bother with timers atm as i can switch on/off myself as im about. Gonna have to change around my light schedule soon as 19.00 lights on is becoming a pain in the butt as it means im feeding in the evening when theres enough shit going on in my house, thinking 16.00 - 04.00 then i'll have to get some timers in. My girls probably lose 30 mins what with taking them out for feeding.

Just germed 12 lemon and 20 blues beans and all cracked, well chuffed when this happens....into rockwool for these girls no coco just yet.


----------



## aesan (Nov 5, 2011)

How do you guys do it without timers???? 

I bought a 50 dollar digital one that I can run 2500 watts through lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 5, 2011)

aesan said:


> How do you guys do it without timers????
> 
> I bought a 50 dollar digital one that I can run 2500 watts through lol.


We're sad gits and always about to do it manually. Ive seen stacks of posts about timers messing up, cant afford for that to happen but i'll have to get one soon as i aint getting up in the early hours to switch my grow off...just make sure i get a decent one.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 5, 2011)

is your hps dual spec?

other than light proximity and temps i don't think there's much else you can do.. are they showing sex? you'll always get that stretch when they start flowering :/ how much is the flux?

you got some tree trunks there 







Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nice lookin budprOn up 12/12 ers.. hope your having a good night.or
> 
> I just switched out my MH to HPS blasting 600watts.I noticed my light is a bit high, so i lowered it. What more can i do to keep these girls from stretching.. only one night under HPS and there stalks are getting fatter and longer.
> Mantz, im keeping a close eye on my temp flux as you mentioned.. is there any other tricks at this point? Thanks..have a lovely weekend
> ...


----------



## now or tomorrow (Nov 5, 2011)

I bought a timer for £3 works fine


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 5, 2011)

now or tomorrow said:


> I bought a timer for £3 works fine


Be careful  nothing better than coming home and finding your lights are either off or on cause your timer broke. I love panicking and sweating when trying to figure out if its my ballast, my bulb, my reflector, or my timer.


----------



## ninjaknitter (Nov 5, 2011)

Great thread, man, really appreciate this info. Seems like a good simple way to get it done. I'll give this a try!


----------



## Mr G row (Nov 5, 2011)

i have never had a timer problem, i have had a contactor stick on when the timer went off.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 5, 2011)

ive been using digital timers from tesco for ages now , still using the original one i bought a few years back and also 2 more , they seem to work great


----------



## kingi95012 (Nov 6, 2011)

Does any one know a good place to buy Big Bomb seeds from?


----------



## mr.green123 (Nov 6, 2011)

kingi95012 said:


> Does any one know a good place to buy Big Bomb seeds from?


http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/bomb-big-bomb


----------



## kingi95012 (Nov 6, 2011)

mr.green123 said:


> http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/bomb-big-bomb


Thanks but got them from some where else, Got a lot of free seeds with it too!


----------



## greenjoe (Nov 6, 2011)

aesan said:


> I used subcool's version... is there a better way? I followed his directions step by step (theres videos so it was pretty easy lol) Can you point me in the direction of a thread with a higher yielding way to do it???
> 
> By the way I was using wet bud and it weighed around 30g and it's pretty immature. Would it be more effective to let it dry? I've read you can do it either way =/ lol oh well I have a crapload of immature bud now so I'll be trying a few diff techniques...
> 
> Thinking about doing hash oil next...even though it looks awful for your lungs lol... just wanna be high !!


 you have to freeze your herb..especially fresh....


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 6, 2011)

This is what i got comming up for my next few 12/12 grows. Dinafem cheese, Sweet deep grapefruit, white siberian. Then im giving these guys a go CH9 female seeds, never grown nowt from them before so hope there pretty decent lot, got Ch9 humboldt, Vantage, and jack which by the sound of it seems a good'un. Ive put my bomb seeds on hold, was gonna do'em next run but thought i'd do some strains that i aint seen 12/12 from seed.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 6, 2011)

which ones you gonna do first? I want to see the jack done 12/12 from seed. I'm thinkin about buying some.


----------



## lopoleon (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes I have. The results are great. This allows you to grow more plants without useing all your space. I have space restrictions so 12 12 is my bestfriend. Lol. If anyone is tempted to try, go for it. Same as a regular grow but there's no light change , no veg time to worry about, and its a quicker grow. Like allways in any grow , clean grow room, remember to change clothes if outside previous to entering your grow room, and the biggest thing is LOVE for your girls and they will deffinately LOVE you back in return(harvest). Whatever you decide to do be smart,safe,quite, and Kepm Grow'n


----------



## DankBudzzz (Nov 6, 2011)

Day 39 flowering, 12/12 from seed


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 6, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> which ones you gonna do first? I want to see the jack done 12/12 from seed. I'm thinkin about buying some.


Funnily enough its gonna be jack, germ them in about a week or so, every two weeks now ill be germing 10, i need 9 gooduns if i can for my grow. They do look like good plants for 12/12 so we'll see how they do.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 6, 2011)

anyone got any experience with any strains of goo? I just got a mix of some seeds a friend of mine made. They are supposed to be: Papaya x Haze, Black Russian x Haze, and Goo x Haze. I think I am going to be getting a Papaya clone in the next couple weeks so I started germinating the Goo seed. I'm gonna do it 12/12 from seed so I can fit in finally. lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 6, 2011)

Never heard of Goo before, but theres so friggin many strains knocking about it's hard to keep up. Post some pics up of her when she's a bit older, nice to see different strains 12/12 from seed.


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 6, 2011)

View attachment 1873794View attachment 1873795View attachment 1873796View attachment 1873798

Day 64 from seed, sex at day 28, so I think 30ish days since actual flowering time? Some will be entered into the competition soon.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 6, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Never heard of Goo before, but theres so friggin many strains knocking about it's hard to keep up. Post some pics up of her when she's a bit older, nice to see different strains 12/12 from seed.


I guess it is some type of Afgoo. Idk much about ANY strain, but I had something called Afgooey back in 2008 and it was awesome buds. SOOOO frosty and yummy 
I think I paid like 500 for an ounce of it lol. Anyways I guess its crossed with some type of haze. I got 9 seeds of that one, but I'm only germinating one right now cuz I dont have the space for more than 1 more plant at the moment. Def gonna do 12/12 from seed on this one tho


----------



## kingi95012 (Nov 6, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> View attachment 1873794View attachment 1873795View attachment 1873796View attachment 1873798
> 
> Day 64 from seed, sex at day 28, so I think 30ish days since actual flowering time? Some will be entered into the competition soon.


Lower your light mate, There looking a bit stretched.


----------



## weedmastatx (Nov 6, 2011)

Well i was cleaning out my tent yesterday and i found some old seeds in it..
New York Purple Diesel by Next Generation Seeds & Point Of No Return by Mandela Seeds

I started germing one of each and im looking forward to the mandela strain, cuz the first time i grew it it had little to no side branching with 1 hughe cola.
So im guessing it would be ideal to run it on 12/12 man i cant wait to see how it turns out.

And have anyone ever grew out these strains by chance for some comparisons .


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 6, 2011)

kingi95012 said:


> Lower your light mate, There looking a bit stretched.


I just raised them to that height before the picture was taken. Reorganized the entire tent today and did a cleaning of the tent. The lights used to be right on top of the plants but they grew so tight that I need them to stretch out now.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey all!

Just chopped the first one yesterday at almost 100% cloudy trichs. These are about 100 days old now. They are a bit slow b/c all were/are on a regular sunlight schedule. I love these grows, nice compact buds, easy containers to manage and water, one large stem that takes 10 minutes of trim time. But most of all, it resolves my stretch issue and improves overall yields on my indoor projects.

The only change I'm making in the future is tossing all plastic containers in favor of smart pots.

Peace!


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 6, 2011)

aesan said:


> How do you guys do it without timers????
> 
> I bought a 50 dollar digital one that I can run 2500 watts through lol.


You know... I started with one of those...got f'd up the first week and screwed up my lights. Fortunately, I caught it and fixed it right away but I took that stupid timer right back. I've been using one of the old style where you pull up the tabs for lights on, and down for lights off...15 minute increments...never failed once. Cost me $10.


----------



## fshields1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey all,
I'm not new to growing but am to the 12/12 from seed world. I used to have a perpetual grow before I got busted about two years ago (luckily they didnt take any of my equipment). But am now looking to start a small scale perpetual grow at 12/12 from seed. I was just wondering if I could get some advice on a few questions I have. 1 what kind of starting schedule should I be looking a start 1 every 10 days or 2 every 20 days. And 2 is there any problems I should watch for other than typical growing ones? My grow cabinet is a converted dresser that measures 18" deep x 32" wide x 38" tall, I have a 400 hps with a cool tube in it, and another 4" inlet with an online fan. I am able to keep the temp between 64-78 and humidity around 40%.


Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 6, 2011)

fshields1 said:


> Hey all,
> I'm not new to growing but am to the 12/12 from seed world. I used to have a perpetual grow before I got busted about two years ago (luckily they didnt take any of my equipment). But am now looking to start a small scale perpetual grow at 12/12 from seed. I was just wondering if I could get some advice on a few questions I have. 1 what kind of starting schedule should I be looking a start 1 every 10 days or 2 every 20 days. And 2 is there any problems I should watch for other than typical growing ones? My grow cabinet is a converted dresser that measures 18" deep x 32" wide x 38" tall, I have a 400 hps with a cool tube in it, and another 4" inlet with an online fan. I am able to keep the temp between 64-78 and humidity around 40%.
> 
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated


On average its 11/12 weeks start to finish, your size cab perhaps 1 every couple of weeks, might be able to do 1 every 10 days but depends on strain i suppose, as you know what your doing you'll get a feel of what's gonna work best with your setup. Height wise your cabs fine, tallest ive had is about 34" althouigh my lemon skunk might top that lol. No real issues with 12/12. its a great way to grow.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 6, 2011)

Found a nice little grow tent which will fit nicely in my loft. Should get few mothers in there with a 400wMH.
http://www.britcropshydroponics.co.uk/Grow-Tents/Hydrogarden-Tents/GrowTent-Mini-Grow.html


----------



## Mr G row (Nov 6, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Found a nice little grow tent which will fit nicely in my loft. Should get few mothers in there with a 400wMH.
> http://www.britcropshydroponics.co.uk/Grow-Tents/Hydrogarden-Tents/GrowTent-Mini-Grow.html


i think people are crazy who grow in the loft! lol but why dont you build something? it would be better!


----------



## jaxl (Nov 6, 2011)

day 52 from flower dinafem blue widowmight be last pictures before cutting. will be doing a blue widow critical + and maybe a northern lights next grow

whole plant
View attachment 1874809

side bud
View attachment 1874810

bottom
View attachment 1874811

close up
View attachment 1874813


----------



## aesan (Nov 6, 2011)

Almost to page 420!!!


----------



## fshields1 (Nov 6, 2011)

What are some of the stains with the hardest, dencest buds that you can get?


----------



## kingi95012 (Nov 7, 2011)

fshields1 said:


> What are some of the stains with the hardest, dencest buds that you can get?


Thats a good question. I think most strains would have the potential to grow hard, dense buds. I would think it would depend on the way it was grown?


----------



## what what (Nov 7, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> You know... I started with one of those...got f'd up the first week and screwed up my lights. Fortunately, I caught it and fixed it right away but I took that stupid timer right back. I've been using one of the old style where you pull up the tabs for lights on, and down for lights off...15 minute increments...never failed once. Cost me $10.


they have those at lowes right now in the christmas department for 5.95!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I like em a lot. got two.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> i think people are crazy who grow in the loft! lol but why dont you build something? it would be better!


Haha... agreed Mr G. I really dont fancy the idea at all but ive really got nowhere else, im running at full capacity in my garage. What with 3 large cabs plus a smaller one for clones and seeds its getting crowded in there. Its only for a few mothers so dont have to go mad riggin up a full grow room....one cooltube and fan will do the job and i'll only have to go up there every couple of days for feeding.


----------



## Mr G row (Nov 7, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Haha... agreed Mr G. I really dont fancy the idea at all but ive really got nowhere else, im running at full capacity in my garage. What with 3 large cabs plus a smaller one for clones and seeds its getting crowded in there. Its only for a few mothers so dont have to go mad riggin up a full grow room....one cooltube and fan will do the job and i'll only have to go up there every couple of days for feeding.


just do your best to hide the heat! im thinking in january to try 12/12 from seed hydro, maybe DWC its about time i tried hydro i have been growing along time now an i just feel like a robot not even thinking about what im doing when i mix food so im thinking a bit of dwc might give me something to think about. has anyone done this on here yet?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

Got some correx insulation panels knocking about so ill use them and ill vent the heat straight into the house. There is a thread somewhere on here with a guy doing 12/12 from seed in dwc. Im a hydro guy....nft was what i ran for years.... fantastic way to grow, done dwc and lots of diy sprinkler and nft setups as well. Im gonna do pvc pipe nft for my clone runs in my new cabs ive built. I love the coco which is what im in now but im getting through a fair amount of the stuff and getting rid off the waste after a grow is a pain in the arse, so nft for clones and coco for seeds is my plan at this moment...but that can soon change lol. DWC 12/12 from seed under a 600w would be good i reckon.


----------



## Mr G row (Nov 7, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Got some correx insulation panels knocking about so ill use them and ill vent the heat straight into the house. There is a thread somewhere on here with a guy doing 12/12 from seed in dwc. Im a hydro guy....nft was what i ran for years.... fantastic way to grow, done dwc and lots of diy sprinkler and nft setups as well. Im gonna do pvc pipe nft for my clone runs in my new cabs ive built. I love the coco which is what im in now but im getting through a fair amount of the stuff and getting rid off the waste after a grow is a pain in the arse, so nft for clones and coco for seeds is my plan at this moment...but that can soon change lol. DWC 12/12 from seed under a 600w would be good i reckon.


page 420 time for a smoke lol, im getting sick of all the wast so thats why i want to try it, DWC looks like its easy enough to try hydro the 1st time, i have been trying to read about what is the best way to do it. what have you found to be the best hydro setup to use?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

For me its NFT, recirculating hydro system is what i like no question about it. Its quiet, simple and can yield very well and with one res its easy to top up and keep an eye on the ec\ph. I like DWC but my back is fucked after falling off a roof so bending down to check on ph/ec and doing top ups and moving them about aint for me, ran 6 buckets once and never again...although for 12/12 from seed DWC would be the better option..... with different phenos from seed atleast in dwc you can move your buckets about so smaller plants can recieve light, with nft once you place your plants in postion there stuck there so no chance of an even canopy and smaller plants will just get lost. For clone runs, NFT tho cant beat it for a sog grow.... looking forward to getting back into water culture as ive been in coco for a while now. There really aint much init when it comes to hydro all methods have there pros and cons its just figuring out whats best for you and your style of growing.


----------



## Mr G row (Nov 7, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> For me its NFT, recirculating hydro system is what i like no question about it. Its quiet, simple and can yield very well and with one res its easy to top up and keep an eye on the ec\ph. I like DWC but my back is fucked after falling off a roof so bending down to check on ph/ec and doing top ups and moving them about aint for me, ran 6 buckets once and never again...although for 12/12 from seed DWC would be the better option..... with different phenos from seed atleast in dwc you can move your buckets about so smaller plants can recieve light, with nft once you place your plants in postion there stuck there so no chance of an even canopy and smaller plants will just get lost. For clone runs, NFT tho cant beat it for a sog grow.... looking forward to getting back into water culture as ive been in coco for a while now. There really aint much init when it comes to hydro all methods have there pros and cons its just figuring out whats best for you.


thanks mate, i know who to ask if i have a problem now lol after i get the hang of this dwc im thinking about something else with 1 res flood an drain or something so i can have fewer plants an do a scrog thats what i have been doing for years now before i tried 12/12 and i missing it already. i just love the mass of buds you can see with scrog and the amount you can get off fuck all plants is amazing!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

SCROG in DWC would be fantastic but any hydro method would work well. Ive never scrogged myself i agree they look shit hot with all those buds from a few plants its just for me its extra time training thos girls into postion, not sure how long it would take i suppose a couple of extra weeks? and time is money as they saying goes. For a percy grower scrog is great no doubt there but im going down the SOG route, just means a bit more work sorting out a place for mothers and looking after them and clones.


----------



## Mr G row (Nov 7, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> SCROG in DWC would be fantastic but any hydro method would work well. Ive never scrogged myself i agree they look shit hot with all those buds from a few plants its just for me its extra time training thos girls into postion, not sure how long it would take i suppose a couple of extra weeks? and time is money as they saying goes. For a percy grower scrog is great no doubt there but im going down the SOG route, just means a bit more work sorting out a place for mothers and looking after them and clones.


yeah i was training for quite a while, maybe 2 1/2 months but i only have the one project so its not as bad for me. i was getting about 60oz off 10 plants with 3 600whps when i was doing that wont be doing as many this time dont have enough space maybe 5 plants will be enough.


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah got a post on page 420 of this thread, I am officially cool now!


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Nov 7, 2011)

If I am to understand--the goal of a 12/12 from seed grow is to produce a plant that is small, bud heavy and has a 60 dayish seed to smoke? And I was also wondering if you keep the same light bulb throughout?


----------



## Mr G row (Nov 7, 2011)

CinnamonGirl said:


> If I am to understand--the goal of a 12/12 from seed grow is to produce a plant that is small, bud heavy and has a 60 dayish seed to smoke? And I was also wondering if you keep the same light bulb throughout?


yeah the aim is small plant and as much smoke as possible! usually about 11 12 weeks start to finish you can use a dual spectrum hps all the way through.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> yeah i was training for quite a while, maybe 2 1/2 months but i only have the one project so its not as bad for me. i was getting about 60oz off 10 plants with 3 600whps when i was doing that wont be doing as many this time dont have enough space maybe 5 plants will be enough.


Very tasty Mr G, bet that looked a fucking sight too see. That's my target mate with my clone sog grow, 20oz per 600w......kicks off around end of december should my mothers be ready for all the clones i need.


----------



## Mr G row (Nov 7, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Very tasty Mr G, bet that looked a fucking sight too see. That's my target mate with my clone sog grow, 20oz per 600w......kicks off around end of december should my mothers be ready for all the clones i need.


20 will no problem for you in a sog, share some photos when its going would be good to see! i forgot to say i only got 26g dry off that top dawg! bit shit but its really nice stuff so i cant be to disappointed!


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Nov 7, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> yeah the aim is small plant and as much smoke as possible! usually about 11 12 weeks start to finish you can use a dual spectrum hps all the way through.


That sounds wonderful-- this is the light I have--I can't tell, is it duel spectrum? cheers--cin


----------



## Mr G row (Nov 7, 2011)

CinnamonGirl said:


> That sounds wonderful-- this is the light I have--I can't tell, is it duel spectrum? cheers--cin


thats a metal halide that will be good for veg but you will be better to change it for a sodium bulb for flowering.


----------



## aesan (Nov 7, 2011)

Dammmmit! missed page 420


----------



## fshields1 (Nov 7, 2011)

kingi95012 said:


> Thats a good question. I think most strains would have the potential to grow hard, dense buds. I would think it would depend on the way it was grown?


I have grown several different strains all under the same conditions and some will turn out light and fluffy and others will be moderately dense. What I'm looking for though is a strain that is rock hard dense once it is dried. If anyone know of o strain like that plead let me know. Thanks


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 7, 2011)

fshields1 said:


> I have grown several different strains all under the same conditions and some will turn out light and fluffy and others will be moderately dense. What I'm looking for though is a strain that is rock hard dense once it is dried. If anyone know of o strain like that plead let me know. Thanks


Some of that tight, dense bud-ness comes from proper curing. All buds tighten up and get more solid as they are cured.


----------



## fshields1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Here is a pic of my set up all finalized. Today is day 1, started 1 mango seed. Let's hope for the best


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 7, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> SCROG in DWC would be fantastic but any hydro method would work well. Ive never scrogged myself i agree they look shit hot with all those buds from a few plants its just for me its extra time training thos girls into postion, not sure how long it would take i suppose a couple of extra weeks? and time is money as they saying goes. For a percy grower scrog is great no doubt there but im going down the SOG route, just means a bit more work sorting out a place for mothers and looking after them and clones.


you can get massive yields with scrog and hydro , theres a journal on here by scottyballs some where ,... 1 plant in a waterfarm with Scrog netting , 2 weeks veg , 400w HPS ... 56 days flower and 11 oz !! he says he normally averages 15oz ! 2 weeks veg ... thats fuckin insane !!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 7, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> you can get massive yields with scrog and hydro , theres a journal on here by scottyballs some where ,... 1 plant in a waterfarm with Scrog netting , 2 weeks veg , 400w HPS ... 56 days flower and 11 oz !! he says he normally averages 15oz ! 2 weeks veg ... thats fuckin insane !!!!!!


really 2 week veg? that is insane..i didnt realize it was such a short veg..


----------



## SnowWhite420 (Nov 7, 2011)

del66666 said:


> 177.9 grams................




holy shit!


----------



## what what (Nov 7, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> yeah the aim is small plant and as much smoke as possible! usually about 11 12 weeks start to finish you can use a dual spectrum hps all the way through.


can you give me some ideas of what a dual spectrum hps is? Is that like the phillips ceramic metal hilide?


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 8, 2011)

Sunmaster dual spec bulbs. Hps they are


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 8, 2011)

Better off wae a propagrow dual spec. According to tests they give more lumens than the other dual specs. £25 each fae growtek


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 8, 2011)

Well scotty i use sunmaster. Fucking potato, patato


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 8, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Well scotty i use sunmaster. Fucking potato, patato


The sunmaster puts out 95,000 lumens m8 & the propagrow 98,000 highest recorded for a 600w apparently lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 8, 2011)

Sunpulse digital bulbs for digi ballasts are next on my list to try. At 70 notes a pop it can wait tho.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 8, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> 20 will no problem for you in a sog, share some photos when its going would be good to see! i forgot to say i only got 26g dry off that top dawg! bit shit but its really nice stuff so i cant be to disappointed!


Hope so mate, yeah i'll post the pics when i start for sure, been sorting out the nft system as i need to make some adjustments. 26g aint bad man some of my little'uns have yielded less lol but have been cracking smokes.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 8, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> you can get massive yields with scrog and hydro , theres a journal on here by scottyballs some where ,... 1 plant in a waterfarm with Scrog netting , 2 weeks veg , 400w HPS ... 56 days flower and 11 oz !! he says he normally averages 15oz ! 2 weeks veg ... thats fuckin insane !!!!!!


The one i seen of his was 30 days (there abouts) from seed then flipped 12/12 in a small cab. Impressive stuff no doubt about it. I like a quick turn around and clones/sog will give me that and deliver on yield....or should do if things go to plan.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 8, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> The one i seen of his was 30 days (there abouts) from seed then flipped 12/12 in a small cab. Impressive stuff no doubt about it. I like a quick turn around and clones/sog will give me that and deliver on yield....or should do if things go to plan.


Yeah, i love the quick turn around with growing 12/12.. and the way you can get really up close and personal with them... and i love the massive beast you can get with the waterfarm..thats why i have a tent of each. 
how has your set up come along jimbo? you have so much going on its sometimes hard for me to keep up.. hope everything is going well for ya!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 8, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah, i love the quick turn around with growing 12/12.. and the way you can get really up close and personal with them... and i love the massive beast you can get with the waterfarm..thats why i have a tent of each.
> how has your set up come along jimbo? you have so much going on its sometimes hard for me to keep up.. hope everything is going well for ya!


Waterfarms one system i aint used as of yet, but really fancy getting one and giving scrog a go once my sog is up and running... by my reckoning i should have a cooltube and cab spare so if thats the case then ill give it a bash. Setup sofar is up and running, well all my cabs are anyway 3 main flower cabs (only two filled atm) two smaller ones which can be used for whatever then theres a small tent im sticking in my loft for my mother plants, its all go Amber in jimmys garden lol, just need to fill all the cabs with girls and we are rocking.... by xmas its gonna be full on. Been sorting out my DIY shallow water culture/nft system for my clone runs, was gonna do them in coco but tbh ive overlooked how much works involved when hand watering so water culture for my clone runs will bring the workload down...everything is going to plan just hope it stays that way. Hows you garden mate, everything running smoothly.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 8, 2011)

Had a little trouble on the homefront and had to chop my babies 5 weeks premature. Only got like 5 grams between the two plants  Got alot of leaf tho and made a little ISO hash from it. Good news is that I had an afgooey seed germinating that I see has just cracked.  Gonna throw that in 12/12 asap. I'm gonna switch my name when I return tho, so I guess this account is out of the contest del.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey Jimbo.. your set up sounds wicked! nice work.. 3 main flowering cabs.. sweet!.. growing some of the lemon skunk eh? i love that strain. im enjoying it right now. The lemon skunk that i drowned before harvest is extra potent and has cured so wonderfully. 
good luck with your dwc clone set up.. i will really look forward to seeing that. I am learning so much about DWC these days, its a really amazing way to grow. I totally dig how the root systems get all huge and at the end of the grow you get to see the mass spigettii mess.. its mind blowing what the marijuana plant is capable of. Its such a wicked wonderful hardy plant. I recently accidentlycut the taproot off of my waterfarm seedling and it still decided to grow for me! so yeah, things have been kinda wacky for me the last several days. but looking up and really really sweet in the 12/12 tent. I LSt most of my 12/12 ers.. they are doing fabulous. short and bushy . I have been able to keep my light height super low.. read recently that a low placed 600watter is more powerful that a 1000 watter... read it in the JC Bible. so stoked on reading that. OH i started my hesi coco nutes yesterday. Im loving the hesi products.. The TNT is yellow and the COCO is orange.. I also got my Hammerhead. so im looking forward to MaSSIVE Buddage! take it easy jimbo..

Hippy, sorry to hear the news.why do you think your outta the contest.. you need a 12/12 from seed rocks poster set in a creative picture.. it dont think you need to even have any plants in it i dont think.. i thought del said you could pose in a tigers cage with the poster if you wanted. lol...


----------



## tick tack toe (Nov 8, 2011)

Here are my little babies so far. I feel there is about 3 weeks to go but ... I am not talking about experience but through a feeling. Let me know what you guys think.

Anyway things are going well. Really looking forward to smoking some. I have not smoked for 5 months. I made a promise never to buy again .... god damn.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 8, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey Jimbo.. your set up sounds wicked! nice work.. 3 main flowering cabs.. sweet!.. growing some of the lemon skunk eh? i love that strain. im enjoying it right now. The lemon skunk that i drowned before harvest is extra potent and has cured so wonderfully.
> good luck with your dwc clone set up.. i will really look forward to seeing that. I am learning so much about DWC these days, its a really amazing way to grow. I totally dig how the root systems get all huge and at the end of the grow you get to see the mass spigettii mess.. its mind blowing what the marijuana plant is capable of. Its such a wicked wonderful hardy plant. I recently accidentlycut the taproot off of my waterfarm seedling and it still decided to grow for me! so yeah, things have been kinda wacky for me the last several days. but looking up and really really sweet in the 12/12 tent. I LSt most of my 12/12 ers.. they are doing fabulous. short and bushy . I have been able to keep my light height super low.. read recently that a low placed 600watter is more powerful that a 1000 watter... read it in the JC Bible. so stoked on reading that. OH i started my hesi coco nutes yesterday. Im loving the hesi products.. The TNT is yellow and the COCO is orange.. I also got my Hammerhead. so im looking forward to MaSSIVE Buddage! take it easy jimbo..
> 
> Hippy, sorry to hear the news.why do you think your outta the contest.. you need a 12/12 from seed rocks poster set in a creative picture.. it dont think you need to even have any plants in it i dont think.. i thought del said you could pose in a tigers cage with the poster if you wanted. lol...


Yeah ive got some lemon on the go, love the stuff..... which breeder was your's from?. I love all hydro, the growth a yield are great looking forward to dabbling again with nft, been in coco most of this year now. 
Cant go wrong with the hesi mate very easy to use and gives great results, would be using it myself but ive gone with plant magic nute line for my coco grows. My 600s close as well thanks to the air cooled hood, prob 6" away, girls are loving it...Ill post pics at the weekend as there starting to bud up nicely now. Let us know how you get on with the hammerhead, been thinking of getting some of this...gonna use some overdrive on this grow so ill let everyone know what i think of this stuff.

On a side note i germed some jack today, so lets see what the germ rate is with these beans, aint used these guys before.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 8, 2011)

tick tack toe said:


> Here are my little babies so far. I feel there is about 3 weeks to go but ... I am not talking about experience but through a feeling. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> Anyway things are going well. Really looking forward to smoking some. I have not smoked for 5 months. I made a promise never to buy again .... god damn.


They look fucking sweet tick tack mate, nice one man. I reckon you aint far wrong there... couple of weeks or so and there be ready. 5 months without a smoke, bet your gagging for one mate lol.


----------



## tick tack toe (Nov 8, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> They look fucking sweet tick tack mate, nice one man. I reckon you aint far wrong there... couple of weeks or so and there be ready. 5 months without a smoke, bet your gagging for one mate lol.


you are damn right. It has been a long time but it will be worth it. I tell them go grow everyday. soon my little beauties


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 8, 2011)

I chopped my first harvest today!!!
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/480233-first-harvest-she-done.html#post6594584


----------



## cannabitch81 (Nov 8, 2011)

Do you guys think it's possible to do a 12/12 grow using cfls?


----------



## mattyferris (Nov 8, 2011)

not unles you have alot of CFL Wattage


----------



## aesan (Nov 8, 2011)

cannabitch81 said:


> Do you guys think it's possible to do a 12/12 grow using cfls?


Yeah I don't think it would be worth it... Better off spending a little bit of money and getting a 400 watt hid or at least a 250.


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 8, 2011)

I would def want something more than cfl but that is just my opinion


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 9, 2011)

cannabitch81 said:


> Do you guys think it's possible to do a 12/12 grow using cfls?


I aint done it myself but im sure dels run a few grows with cfls at some point with decent results.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 9, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I aint done it myself but im sure dels run a few grows with cfls at some point with decent results.






cfl grows.....


----------



## Mr G row (Nov 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cfl grows.....


whats that with the flowers del?


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 9, 2011)

View attachment 1879131View attachment 1879132View attachment 1879133View attachment 1879134View attachment 1879135

day 67 from seed


----------



## del66666 (Nov 9, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> whats that with the flowers del?


a cross between cannabis and petunia.......te he


----------



## del66666 (Nov 9, 2011)

a few recent pics of bubblegum and bubblebomb...........


----------



## mr.green123 (Nov 9, 2011)

have you ever tried pineapple express 12-12 from seed mate


----------



## spex420 (Nov 9, 2011)

you can really 12/12 from seed? what exactly is the difference these plants look awsome are they auto flower or somthing i have never heard of this before


----------



## del66666 (Nov 9, 2011)

spex420 said:


> you can really 12/12 from seed? what exactly is the difference these plants look awsome are they auto flower or somthing i have never heard of this before


normal no autos...........


----------



## del66666 (Nov 9, 2011)

mr.green123 said:


> have you ever tried pineapple express 12-12 from seed mate


me? no mate......


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> a cross between cannabis and petunia.......te he


That would make it a cannatunia.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 9, 2011)

more more more..........


----------



## aesan (Nov 9, 2011)

Delboy! ur growing amazes me.

Which strain is the extremely frosty one?? looks delicious!


----------



## del66666 (Nov 9, 2011)

how do you like it.......how do you like it.....oh those disco days.....


----------



## del66666 (Nov 9, 2011)

mooooooooooooooore....


----------



## del66666 (Nov 9, 2011)

and last 2 pics of my bubblegum.......


----------



## del66666 (Nov 9, 2011)

aesan said:


> Delboy! ur growing amazes me.
> 
> Which strain is the extremely frosty one?? looks delicious!


thats el nino mate.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2011)

hahahahah..delbouy..discoboy..ahahah ,, i likey likey, nice fat buds!!!! blow them up! and and get down boy!bust a move..hahah
[youtube]4yAkkpbm_8E[/youtube]


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Nov 9, 2011)

For poops and gig's i grew a jack the ripper x sfv og kush bx2 12/12 from seed, in a 5 gal bucket, with a total of 170 watt 2700k and 80 watts of 6500k and it turned out dank. Not as frosty per say as my HID grows but was rather easy to achieve. Plant still performed just not with the speed of a hid. In a blind taste test, my wife, my nephew, nor I could identify them correctly. We all actually said the cfl grown bud was hid. Taste-Potency(matters most to me personally) wise it was not possible to tell the difference , however yield was obviously a large difference as well as bud density. The HID are just far chunkier of buds. 

Its def possible to do 12/12 with minimal cfl's and still grow your own dank meds ( which is great for people who have pledge not to buy again like myself and I have MS in a non medical marijuana state) . 
Granted its not worth my time now to monkey with cfls. It was more of an test than it was anything. I have no need to grow with cfl's for my hid setups take care of my much needed supply. 

Which reminds me, learning to ration your meds sucks, especially for those who needed it medically. I refuse to purchase the black market weed . Quality just is not there. Never has been really. In my neck of the woods black market weed does nothing for me medicinally and it takes a lot to even feel anything from it. Have not purchased from black market in two years and I never will again.

Pics are of plant at week 4 of flower. Once seeds cracked it was the second and third weeks this plant went bazooka mode and stretched and grew like crazy. I end up having to top it because of height restraints. Topping never bothered her. Next morning she was 4 inches taller. Used Pro-mix and fox farm nuts. Didnt get any pics after this , my dog chico felt my camera need a wash up in the toliet  But ya get the gist of what can be down with good genetics and minimal cfl's.  Pic three you can see her starting to chunk up. Buds were very dense just not huge. Plant was a sweet pheno. A good mix of the jtr and the sfv og tfrom karma genetics. Taste was jtr dom, very lemony (sometime a pink grapefruit would overpower the lemon) and smooth while the high was a mix of sativa and indica. I loved the genetics. Jtr is to much for me. It went from being medicated to holy shit im tripping...and in my shoes i need to get stuff not lick the walls  

The big bulb in pic one is a half working half not working 100 watt 2700k feliz. Pepsi bottles are homemade co2.Nothing fancy for a setup, all cheap and easy stuff to obtain.


----------



## kingi95012 (Nov 9, 2011)

Im thinking about doing some THC Bomb 12-12 in my other tent when the plants in there are done. Has anyone tried to do this strain 12-12 yet?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cfl grows.....


Thought so haha, nice del.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 9, 2011)

OK, so I have this $500 camera that takes out of focus pics...lol

Now I realize the stem weighs quite a bit, but the buds are as dense as I have ever grown...can't wait to try this again!.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> how do you like it.......how do you like it.....oh those disco days.....


Beautiful!!!


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi Del , jimmy n crew ... hope all is good  

heres some pics of my exodus cheese x DT , no idea how long its been in now lol ... what do you guys think is left ? 5 weeks ? more ?? need to try n work out a rough finished time ........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2011)

very very nice cheesyness Robbie.lol.. damn that girl is HOT!!!! damn 5 weeks sound a bit long to me by the looks of her.. i would just be lookin for amber hairs shriveling up and check your trichomes with a mag? do you have one Robbie.. i have a really good inexpensive one. i can get the link for ya.. its a gardening tool i would never live without!!!


----------



## greenjoe (Nov 9, 2011)

here ya go
1st......malawi mozambique mulanje

2nd.........violator kush

3rd.....G-13 haze


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 9, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> very very nice cheesyness Robbie.lol.. damn that girl is HOT!!!! damn 5 weeks sound a bit long to me by the looks of her.. i would just be lookin for amber hairs shriveling up and check your trichomes with a mag? do you have one Robbie.. i have a really good inexpensive one. i can get the link for ya.. its a gardening tool i would never live without!!!


hi amber , yeah i got a mag  it looks abit diff on the pics , in "real" life theres hardly any buds and loads of white hairs lol ... thats why im thinking theres a good few weeks left .. maybe im wrong though ? im sure jimmy n delski will have a idea....


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 9, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Hi Del , jimmy n crew ... hope all is good
> 
> heres some pics of my exodus cheese x DT , no idea how long its been in now lol ... what do you guys think is left ? 5 weeks ? more ?? need to try n work out a rough finished time ........
> 
> View attachment 1879740View attachment 1879741View attachment 1879742


Looking sweet robbie mate. Im with amber i reckon 5 is a bit long, my guess 3-4 but who knows for sure.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey Robbie, what are you seeing in the trichoscope? are you planning or are you feeding any bloom booster? i would start if you have not.. and let me know if you want my bloombastic.. i have some left and wont be needing it as i now have a HUGE bottle of hammerhead..


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 9, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Looking sweet robbie mate. Im with amber i reckon 5 is a bit long, my guess 3-4 but who knows for sure.


well if my 5 week guess is under then thats even better  might even get some smoke for xmas as im down to my last 5gram lmao !


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 9, 2011)

I just smoked a popcorn nug of my blueberry. I set my vape to 150Degrees and let it dry for 30 mins, and started the vape at 380. I got messed up... Fresh Bud right off the plant, no headache and it tasted amazing.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 9, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> well if my 5 week guess is under then thats even better  might even get some smoke for xmas as im down to my last 5gram lmao !


she'll be ready before then mate, you'll have some xmas smoke...no worries there man.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 9, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey Robbie, what are you seeing in the trichoscope? are you planning or are you feeding any bloom booster? i would start if you have not.. and let me know if you want my bloombastic.. i have some left and wont be needing it as i now have a HUGE bottle of hammerhead..


im feeding canna boost and hesi coco bloom with abit of PK 13/14 ..... never used bloombastic ambz  whats it like ? iv been thinking about droppin boosts altogethor , im not sure if they work or if there just scam , iv been reading alot of veterans journals and the old guys seem to think boosts are a waste and there getting the same yields as other growers ...... ?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> I just smoked a popcorn nug of my blueberry. I set my vape to 150Degrees and let it dry for 30 mins, and started the vape at 380. I got messed up... Fresh Bud right off the plant, no headache and it tasted amazing.


god i luv blueberry . your making me very figgity not having it right now.. rrrrrrr.. fuckin tease...lol ..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> im feeding canna boost and hesi coco bloom with abit of PK 13/14 ..... never used bloombastic ambz  whats it like ? iv been thinking about droppin boosts altogethor , im not sure if they work or if there just scam , iv been reading alot of veterans journals and the old guys seem to think boosts are a waste and there getting the same yields as other growers ...... ?


well bloombastic is cool cuz it has a really cute girl on the bottle, it smells terrible though. it looks like green sugar really. not very appealing at all. i dont know if that shit even worked! i mean i thought by using it with, being all the hype and nice advertising that my buds would like burst like a breast implant job or something but i never saw any really wow wow wow factor.. it all looked like normal bud growth.. i dont know.. i have used it ever since i started growing because i was brainwashed by the cute girl on the bottle .. but its over now!!! she can kiss my ass! im into sharks now! lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 9, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> im feeding canna boost and hesi coco bloom with abit of PK 13/14 ..... never used bloombastic ambz  whats it like ? iv been thinking about droppin boosts altogethor , im not sure if they work or if there just scam , iv been reading alot of veterans journals and the old guys seem to think boosts are a waste and there getting the same yields as other growers ...... ?


You know ive often wondered what all this PK boost is about, the way i see it a plants gonna take in what it wants should your grow be dialed in correctly (ph) so if your base nutes have all it needs why add more P K, i never really bothered with my last grow (sporadic at best)...plants grew well and showed no deficiencies in P or K. If my plants needed more P K during flowering then surley they would tell me, yet they dont. Dunno..thats the way i look at it, these other supplements like overdrive i aint the foggiest but im gonna use some this run and see what its all about.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 9, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> I just smoked a popcorn nug of my blueberry. I set my vape to 150Degrees and let it dry for 30 mins, and started the vape at 380. I got messed up... Fresh Bud right off the plant, no headache and it tasted amazing.


Whos the blueberry from turtle.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 9, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> You know ive often wondered what all this PK boost is about, the way i see it a plants gonna take in what it wants should your grow be dialed in correctly (ph) so if your base nutes have all it needs why add more P K, i never really bothered with my last grow (sporadic at best)...plants grew well and showed no deficiencies in P or K. If my plants needed more P K during flowering then surley they would tell me, yet they dont. Dunno..thats the way i look at it, these other supplements like overdrive i aint the foggiest but im gonna use some this run and see what its all about.


yep thats what im saying lol ... im not using any boosts or shit with my SLH waterfarm scrog , just veg n flower nutes ....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2011)

well i know the hammerheads got to work cuz discoboy uses it and look at his fuckin buds!!! thats what im talkin about .. like his buds look like "surgically enhanced" if you know what i mean..lol


----------



## del66666 (Nov 9, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> well i know the hammerheads got to work cuz discoboy uses it and look at his fuckin buds!!! thats what im talkin about .. like his buds look like "surgically enhanced" if you know what i mean..lol


im using hesi at the moment but im going back to hammer, hammer is easy....2ml from first flowers til last week.......hesi and canna are 2.5ml per 10 litre week 4, 5ml per 10 litre week 5 blah blah blah keep it simple.......maybe i will do a side by side comparison.......cant say for sure but i have had my biggest buds since using it.......


----------



## leffect (Nov 9, 2011)

According to the advanced nutrients website, hammerhead isnt suitable to be used with coco 

http://www.advancednutrients.com/hydroponics/CocoCoirSafeProducts.php


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> im using hesi at the moment but im going back to hammer, hammer is easy....2ml from first flowers til last week.......hesi and canna are 2.5ml per 10 litre week 4, 5ml per 10 litre week 5 blah blah blah keep it simple.......maybe i will do a side by side comparison.......cant say for sure but i have had my biggest buds since using it.......


what do you concider first flowers? is that how many pistils are showing?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2011)

leffect said:


> According to the advanced nutrients website, hammerhead isnt suitable to be used with coco
> 
> http://www.advancednutrients.com/hydroponics/CocoCoirSafeProducts.php


well obviously they dont know shit..


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 9, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> yep thats what im saying lol ... im not using any boosts or shit with my SLH waterfarm scrog , just veg n flower nutes ....


Be interested to know what you think after the grow mate, i probably wont bother with any P K anymore..Personally i havent seen any difference when using the stuff so really dont know why i buy it. I havent used any on this grow, if i goes well then i wont buy anymore.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 9, 2011)

leffect said:


> According to the advanced nutrients website, hammerhead isnt suitable to be used with coco
> 
> http://www.advancednutrients.com/hydroponics/CocoCoirSafeProducts.php


tell my 6 oz dry lemon skunk that hammerhead aint no good lol


----------



## leffect (Nov 9, 2011)

i wasnt trying to be an ass, just that my pal used it last time and it didnt make any difference to his buds, i was curious as to why it didnt work considering they offered a money back guarantee and a quick look around their website states that it aint suitable for coco so we just put it down to that. Now its just a spare bottle sitting in his grow room.

Unless it was down to my pals growing methods, which a few of them i disagree with.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 9, 2011)

I dont see sensi on that link, yet i know thats coco safe. Perhaps it needs updating by AN. Hammerhead is one to keep an eye on, i'll await ambers report.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2011)

leffect said:


> i wasnt trying to be an ass, just that my pal used it last time and it didnt make any difference to his buds, i was curious as to why it didnt work considering they offered a money back guarantee and a quick look around their website states that it aint suitable for coco so we just put it down to that. Now its just a spare bottle sitting in his grow room.
> 
> Unless it was down to my pals growing methods, which a few of them i disagree with.


its ok we are use to assholes on this thread...ahahhaha.. only joking.. i think you answer in in your last statement.
the proof is in the puddin .. thats why you come on this site right.. to seek out the TRUTH!!! dont be fooled my those greedy nutrient companys they dont give a shit about you!!! if they could get an extra penny offf you they would rape you and throw you to the lions..!!!


----------



## leffect (Nov 9, 2011)

Am a newbie doing as much research as possible before i go ahead and do my first grow.

Perhaps the reason it worked for del is the fact he uses it throughout flower where as my pal used it only for week 6 and 7.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2011)

leffect said:


> Am a newbie doing as much research as possible before i go ahead and do my first grow.
> 
> Perhaps the reason it worked for del is the fact he uses it throughout flower where as my pal used it only for week 6 and 7.


WELL....Hello le effect.. i like your french sounding name.. paris is one of my favorite places on the planet. Welcome to Riu and one of the best threads on riu. here you will find lots of really nice people who are very very knowledgeable about growing , especially 12/12 style growing. Do what delboy recommends with Hammerhead, he is a master grower. Your freind on the other hand sounds like he is not the best grower to be learning from. Why dont you just unlearn what he has taught you and learn from some people who really know what is going on.. and have pretty pictures to present with the results. 
have a nice day
Dr. amber Trichome


----------



## leffect (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome Doc.

i havent grown before but helped my pal out on his grow and i must admit, i dont think he had a clue what he was doing. He had 41 plants vegged for 3 weeks and only pulled 33 oz dry.

his methods were total madness, even to me as a total newbie but he just wouldnt listen. lol. 

Once am up and running am hoping to piss him off with some nice big cola's of my own.

I am leaning more to 12/12 from seed, am at the point now of just deciding what seeds to order.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 9, 2011)

leffect said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome Doc.
> 
> i havent grown before but helped my pal out on his grow and i must admit, i dont think he had a clue what he was doing. He had 41 plants vegged for 3 weeks and only pulled 33 oz dry.
> 
> ...


woah ! prob would of pulled the same yield with 10 plants if he had done it right especially with the 3 weeks veg !! 1st thing i learnt on here mate is its not the amount of plants its the amount of lights that produce yield , you can pull more with 4 plants under a 600w than with 10 plants under a 1000w if you know what to look out for and learn correctly how to grow  del could easily pull 40oz off 10 - 12 bubblebombs 12/12 from seed .. that would really piss ya mate off hahaha


----------



## tick tack toe (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm running into some plant problems. Any idea what is wrong and how I could easily fix this? I am using hesi coco and hesi pk, ph at 5.8. It is happening to both of my plants.


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 9, 2011)

THose plants look great. There is some nitrogen deficiency but be greatful for it. At that stage of flowering, I prefer having that much nitrogen deff. Makes the plant really push its PK.


----------



## tick tack toe (Nov 9, 2011)

So I shouldn't stress then. It has been a while since I have smoked and I don't want to screw up now


----------



## coolrunnings (Nov 9, 2011)

Soooo many pages, not enough time so I have a most likely redundant question.....

What strains respond best to 12/12 from seed?? And do sativas fair better? Or indicas?


----------



## tick tack toe (Nov 9, 2011)

from what I have read indicas do the best in 12/12. Right now I have ak48. Del is using lemon skunk and thc bomb. Just look at his pictures and dream.


----------



## Jug Stomper (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey guys, so I have had these gals in pots for about 3 weeks, almost, since they popped out of the grow plugs. I have only one more week that I can veg, due to time restrictions and I wonder If I just end up flipping them tomorrow if they will technically be like a 12/12 from seed grow. I wonder this because your guys plants dont look too tall and I was worried about height, will mine get too tall since they have been growing for 3 weeks on 18/6? I was gonna top but I dont have enough time to let them recover before I switch them over. And Im not experienced in bending and if that will actually help my yield, in this case at least. So what do you guys think, If I flip now all natural, will I get a decent yield like you guys are or will they get too tall for my 400w hps to penetrate down to the lower branches. Here they are, these were taken a few days ago, they have grown a bit in the last few days, especially that PE. Top left is Pinnapple Express, Top right is L.A. confidential, and bottom two is Afghan Kush. Any help thx guys!


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 9, 2011)

try some cal mag..



tick tack toe said:


> I'm running into some plant problems. Any idea what is wrong and how I could easily fix this? I am using hesi coco and hesi pk, ph at 5.8. It is happening to both of my plants.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 9, 2011)

leffect said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome Doc.
> 
> i havent grown before but helped my pal out on his grow and i must admit, i dont think he had a clue what he was doing. He had 41 plants vegged for 3 weeks and only pulled 33 oz dry.
> 
> ...


Hey welcome!


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 9, 2011)

Jug Stomper said:


> Hey guys, so I have had these gals in pots for about 3 weeks, almost, since they popped out of the grow plugs. I have only one more week that I can veg, due to time restrictions and I wonder If I just end up flipping them tomorrow if they will technically be like a 12/12 from seed grow. I wonder this because your guys plants dont look too tall and I was worried about height, will mine get too tall since they have been growing for 3 weeks on 18/6? I was gonna top but I dont have enough time to let them recover before I switch them over. And Im not experienced in bending and if that will actually help my yield, in this case at least. So what do you guys think, If I flip now all natural, will I get a decent yield like you guys are or will they get too tall for my 400w hps to penetrate down to the lower branches. Here they are, these were taken a few days ago, they have grown a bit in the last few days, especially that PE. Top left is Pinnapple Express, Top right is L.A. confidential, and bottom two is Afghan Kush. Any help thx guys!


I would flip them now. They will grow considerably and you will have medicine much faster. Just try and take two clones from each plant in two weeks and veg them until you harvest these if you can.


----------



## fshields1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Even my little bandit likes to get in on the action. Lol


----------



## Jug Stomper (Nov 9, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> I would flip them now. They will grow considerably and you will have medicine much faster. Just try and take two clones from each plant in two weeks and veg them until you harvest these if you can.


If I tie these down and flip tommorrow, do you think that will help with yield?


----------



## smokealotmore (Nov 9, 2011)

In my opion it wont be 12/12frome seed less its 12/12frome day one hole idea but yes flip them now if you tryiny to keepm small probly atlest duble in size


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 9, 2011)

Jug Stomper said:


> If I tie these down and flip tommorrow, do you think that will help with yield?


They are too small to tie down really. I would top them now, and flip the lights. Your yield will be much better with those girls, assuming they are all girls, if you make the entire canopy even, and have multiple colas.


----------



## kingi95012 (Nov 10, 2011)

doring said:


> you topped that girl? what yield was? how many days was at harvest day?


Just under 4oz. Shes a really good smoke too!!!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 10, 2011)

tick tack toe said:


> I'm running into some plant problems. Any idea what is wrong and how I could easily fix this? I am using hesi coco and hesi pk, ph at 5.8. It is happening to both of my plants.


Looks like MG def, if its N def then the whole leaf goes light green when viens remain dark green and leaf margins go light green then too me its MG def. Hesi nutes dont have enough MG in them so you need to add supplements of cal/mag. Saying that your girls dont look to far off finishing if you can get some cal/mag or epsom salt then add it if not then you know to add it next time.


----------



## now or tomorrow (Nov 10, 2011)

It's been a week since my last post. I had to put my mj plant into a forest because my mum found out I was growing. I am going to go water her today and see how she is going. I will post a pic and also a vid that I think some of you will find very amusing!!! Watch this space...........


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 10, 2011)

fshields1 said:


> Even my little bandit likes to get in on the action. Lol


Awww he looks exactly like my Maxx (minus about 40 lbs... LOL)


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 10, 2011)

Okay, I'm losing sleep at night. I need some math help!

I have a Vanilla Kush and a Red Cherry berry in DWC that are about 24 days from seed. They are my prime concern for the moment. I am going to be gone for about a week in mid February and I want to time the flipping of these girls so that I'm not gone when they are ready to harvest. I'm thinking I could either flip them now and they might be done by then (but then again, they might need just that one more week) or I could wait until 12/1 and then they will probably not be done until I get back.

I also have some Northern Lights x Blueberry (BB lean) that are on day 9 of cloning and will be put into pots this weekend. Once I do that, I have two choices. I can throw them in the main grow room ( and if I decide to flip the lights, they'll get flipped as well) or I can hold them out and bunch them in a grow box for a short period of time...or I can stagger them into the grow room and prolong harvest.

I just need to come up with a solid plan that will leave my girls in good shape in mid-February (I have someone who can check and water them every day). Any thoughts?


----------



## fshields1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Awww he looks exactly like my Maxx (minus about 40 lbs... LOL)


she's only 4 months old, give her time and she'll get there


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 10, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Okay, I'm losing sleep at night. I need some math help!
> 
> I have a Vanilla Kush and a Red Cherry berry in DWC that are about 24 days from seed. They are my prime concern for the moment. I am going to be gone for about a week in mid February and I want to time the flipping of these girls so that I'm not gone when they are ready to harvest. I'm thinking I could either flip them now and they might be done by then (but then again, they might need just that one more week) or I could wait until 12/1 and then they will probably not be done until I get back.
> 
> ...


If your going away mid feb then flip the lot now clones and all, should give them plenty of time to do there thing.


----------



## now or tomorrow (Nov 10, 2011)

1 week ago I told you guys that my mum found my grow set up and told me to get rid of it. Well instead of throwing the plant away instead I planted the fucker in the forest LOL... It's been a week since I planted it and well here it is. just checked my plant it is 4 weeks old now and to be honest I expected to have grown a bit more then what it did. The 4th set of leafs have grown just a little bit compared to the others, when I planted it the 4th set had already started to grow, if you look in the picture you can see it hasn't grown much at all. When I check the temp its around 60-65 f, I think its the temp. Also I did a short video as I am going to do updates on YouTube as I am going to do videos as the plant progresses. The last pic is the plant when I first planted it. The first 2 are the plant now. Check out the pics and my vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-q9_6gRXmo

Ps: Leave your comments


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 10, 2011)

now or tomorrow said:


> 1 week ago I told you guys that my mum found my grow set up and told me to get rid of it. Well instead of throwing the plant away instead I planted the fucker in the forest LOL... It's been a week since I planted it and well here it is. just checked my plant it is 4 weeks old now and to be honest I expected to have grown a bit more then what it did. The 4th set of leafs have grown just a little bit compared to the others, when I planted it the 4th set had already started to grow, if you look in the picture you can see it hasn't grown much at all. When I check the temp its around 60-65 f, I think its the temp. Also I did a short video as I am going to do updates on YouTube as I am going to do videos as the plant progresses. The last pic is the plant when I first planted it. The first 2 are the plant now. Check out the pics and my vid
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-q9_6gRXmo
> 
> Ps: Leave your comments


As long as it's not dead, it'll grow. Question is do you have time to wait on it? Healthy looking plant though, I'm interested to see how it comes out, keep us posted.


----------



## now or tomorrow (Nov 10, 2011)

yeh i have time but will i get good buds?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 10, 2011)

almost a month to go for contest entrys.. remember this is what you could win if you play 12/12 from seed rocks ....


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 10, 2011)

DAT what post has the rules for winning your AWESOME Art work???

Del, dope ass thread man, sub'd and ready to rock my beans I crossed on 12/12. They are called Purple Le' Pews (Power Skunk (F) x Royal Pure Kush (M)). They just popped and are on 12/12.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 10, 2011)

*recap on the rules.. not sure if this was the final rendition..lol*
**


*good morning all you lovely 12-12 ers.............................heres the comp.....nothing serious.....use your imagination.....there will be a first prize and runner up........judges will obviously not be taking part.. ..we want pics of either funny or most unusual place growing.....................or most festive cannabis pic..as in its nearly chrimbo............or a combination.......every pic has to have a poster saying ....12-12 from seed rocks......post as many pics as you want............thought we would keep it simple and wanted to get this done for chrimbo so no time for a full grow.........prizes will be announced next few days...............all folks who want to play please private message me and say your in or your pics wont be counted................closing date for last pics is 15 december so you casn get your stuff for chrimbo...........if there is anything ive forgot please let me know....*


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 10, 2011)

Im still in Doc  just dont know if ill get the week's to get something ripe in time! But will be keeping a keen eye on the thread.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 10, 2011)

Cinders mate, you dont need to have anything ripe. relax. relax.... i know you can do this cinders.. i will keep reminding you just like i did with the camera.. lol...
just start by makin the poster, everything else will fall into place naturally...


----------



## BlitzedKreg (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey 12/12 club! Hope everyone is doing well tonight!

Here are my babies at two weeks from cotyledons!

View attachment 1881663View attachment 1881665View attachment 1881664View attachment 1881666View attachment 1881667

What do you think?

Thanks,
Blitzed


----------



## geturgrowon (Nov 10, 2011)

looking good BlitzedKreg keep it up man i got one 12/12 from seed along with the other 4 that are month veg


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Nov 11, 2011)

12/12 from seed, the beginning! Excited to start, updates to come, here and on journal 
View attachment 1882399View attachment 1882400View attachment 1882401View attachment 1882402


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 11, 2011)

cherrybomb74 said:


> 12/12 from seed, the beginning! Excited to start, updates to come, here and on journal


Sweet! Monster 2 looks like a dove in that pic...way cool.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 11, 2011)

now or tomorrow said:


> yeh i have time but will i get good buds?


Just treat it like you would have if it was still in your room and we'll see. You never know you might become one of those expert backwoods gorilla growers. Growing 6 foot tree!!


----------



## shillz (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey these are bag seed 12/12 5 weeks, 3 weeks since pre flowers


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 11, 2011)

shillz said:


> Hey these are bag seed 12/12 5 weeks, 3 weeks since pre flowers


Those are really nice! I love long pointy leaves...


----------



## Smoke Friend (Nov 11, 2011)

This is a moby dick from ghs (whitewiddow x haze). Grown whit a 125 watt red spectrum cfl and gh nutes.

View attachment 1882854View attachment 1882855View attachment 1882856


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 11, 2011)

Smoke Friend said:


> This is a moby dick from ghs (whitewiddow x haze). Grown whit a 125 watt red spectrum cfl and gh nutes.
> 
> View attachment 1882853View attachment 1882854View attachment 1882855View attachment 1882856


That's amazingly, deliciously, awesome looking, but *WTF???*

Is it growing sideways or has it been too long since I had a hit?


----------



## KnockWood (Nov 11, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Is it growing sideways or *has it been too long since I had a hit?*


This ^^^^ ....better remedy that, but quick!


----------



## fshields1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just went out to my shed where my grow cabinet is and decided that I'm going to have to bring it inside, but Idk where I'm going to put it. I live in upstate ny and the over night temps are dipping into the 20's, but checked the max and min temps in the cabinet and they are all wacked out. Max 113 and min of 53. Iv got a 4" inlet inline fan and a cool tube with a 4" exhaust fan around my 400 hps, guess its not enough. Luckily nothing has sprouted yet.


----------



## wiimb (Nov 11, 2011)

just thought i show you my 12/12 panama


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2011)

wiimb said:


> just thought i show you my 12/12 panama


 ladies first...ahahahah, nice one wimbly.you almost got me there. ..very funny..ladies first.... i m going to be th e first one to do a 12/12 from seed waterfarm of deep water culture.. you can be one and half..so wait your turn moe foe.hehe


----------



## wiimb (Nov 11, 2011)

.lmaoooooooo doc lololol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2011)

whats a bloody wanker like you doing up at 400 am in the morn...what are you doing rails?
[youtube]f67UPPEkFNs[/youtube]


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 12, 2011)

Gotta start the day off well
Halfway thro my hydro build for my 12/12 sog grow.
The new batch, lemon skunk,blues,jack


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 12, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> View attachment 1883769Gotta start the day off well


Dude, is that a bacon and ketchup sandwich? If so, total props to you! LOL


----------



## aesan (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm glad to see your keeping busy Jimmy!!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 12, 2011)

Skunk
Kush
Lemon Skunk
Rocklock

Heres my 12/12 ladies, im about 4 weeks into flower by the look of the skunk and their gonna be the first to finish around the 10th of december i reckon. The lemon is a not so good pheno....all satty by the look of her and man has this bitch stretched def the tallest girl ive grown 12/12 from seed, no doubt gonna be the best smoke tho im looking forward to her even tho it looks like shes gonna be the last to finish. The kush and rocklock should be done mid december...looks like xmas is gonna be a good'un,


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 12, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Dude, is that a bacon and ketchup sandwich? If so, total props to you! LOL


Haha yeah mate, bacon roll with ketchup for breckie..... cant go wrong.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 12, 2011)

aesan said:


> I'm glad to see your keeping busy Jimmy!!


No other way for me man, if i aint got nowt to do i'll find something but come evening its feet up and big spliff


----------



## aesan (Nov 12, 2011)

Sounds like every evening for me as well =).

That skunk is looking extremely frosty! uff puff pass: :COUGHINGLUNGUP:


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

aesan said:


> Sounds like every evening for me as well =).
> 
> That skunk is looking extremely frosty! uff puff pass: :COUGHINGLUNGUP:


Yeah they dont look bad considering they have 4 weeks or so to go. Should start fattening up now, will hit them with overdrive in the next week and see what this brings to the mix.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 13, 2011)

first time using overdrive jimmy? do you use any other boosters/yield products?
been looking at the od - i've heard good things..

del.. what you using? seems to work...

also is there any difference between these two other than packaging? both seem to be AN


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 13, 2011)

I use overdrive as well, no difference between the two, just packaging.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

I use bigbud or a pk booster but i dont really follow the dosage its more as and when with me. Yeah first time with overdrive...gonna give it a whirl and see what it does, really tho im gonna wait and reserve judgement until i use it on a clone run in the new year, ill do a couple of grows using OD and PK boosters and just see what the differences are. AN are changing there packaging mate, noticed that when i got myself some more sensi.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 13, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> first time using overdrive jimmy? do you use any other boosters/yield products?
> been looking at the od - i've heard good things..
> 
> del.. what you using? seems to work...
> ...


my normal mix would be hesi and hammer pk.................


----------



## Mr G row (Nov 13, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> View attachment 1884411View attachment 1884410View attachment 1884403View attachment 1884401Skunk
> View attachment 1884407View attachment 1884406Kush
> View attachment 1884405Lemon Skunk
> View attachment 1884402Rocklock
> ...


good stuff mate, hope all is well people i have not been on much due to MW3 taking over my life lol. i have just chopped 3 of mine, not that impressed with how much i have got off them. i will upload some pic's when i can find the wire for my phone i have no idea where it has gone. anyway that was just a test run i have got my big bomb an lemon on the go for my last 12/12 seeds, then i am getting some clones an will be doing hydro scrog just to try hydro then probably back to 12/12 for the summer.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> good stuff mate, hope all is well people i have not been on much due to MW3 taking over my life lol. i have just chopped 3 of mine, not that impressed with how much i have got off them. i will upload some pic's when i can find the wire for my phone i have no idea where it has gone. anyway that was just a test run i have got my big bomb an lemon on the go for my last 12/12 seeds, then i am getting some clones an will be doing hydro scrog just to try hydro then probably back to 12/12 for the summer.


Cheers Mr G, thought i aint seen you about you been caning modern warfare. What clones you got coming then mate any ideas or is it whatever you can get your hands on. Your gonna love hydro man, wish i had mothers ready to take some snips so i could start.


----------



## Mr G row (Nov 13, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Cheers Mr G, thought i aint seen you about you been caning modern warfare. What clones you got coming then mate any ideas or is it whatever you can get your hands on. Your gonna love hydro man, wish i had mothers ready to take some snips so i could start.


not sure just yet what it will be maybe blue cheese if i can still get it when i start it wont be till the end of january when i start because i still need to finish these BB and LS on 12/12, i love that hydro build you have done for your sog grow i was thinking along the same lines but just 1 piece of ducting with 4 holes in it then veg for a bit, i have lots of time to read about doing it and getting my stuff together that i will need for the build.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

Soil pipe works well, been making that sort of thing for a while now...... with just a res and pump and a bit of pipe its simple but really effective plus as it saves on the nutes being a recirculating system. Reckon i can fit another pipe in for a total of 30 clones but i'll stick with 4 pipe runs with 6 clones in each for the first run and see how we do. For a veg system a tote with holes cut in the lid for your pots and a sprinkler setup works well as the roots have less chance of getting tangled in each other which is good if you wanna move them from one system to another. Theres lots of ways to go with DIY hydro....you can get a bit carried away with it once you start.


----------



## Mr G row (Nov 13, 2011)

i was looking at them sprinkler setups but i have read that the ph and food levels change a lot because of how much the plant takes up so i will wait till i have some experience before i try that type, i will have a lot of questions for you when i start lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> i was looking at them sprinkler setups but i have read that the ph and food levels change a lot because of how much the plant takes up so i will wait till i have some experience before i try that type, i will have a lot of questions for you when i start lol


Dunno about that man, i found them very easy and no different in that way to any other hydro system. Ph and EC might be a bit iffy at the begining but things settle down once the grows dialed in. Best thing about hydro is watching the EC, you know exactly how hungry your girls are how much there taking in each day and can adjust it accordingly. I like being that involed with my ladies and once your on the ball its really very simple. Ask away man when your ready.... i can waffle all day long about DIY hydro.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 13, 2011)

couple of pics from tonight.......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2011)

i wanna smoke that shit soooooo bad.. so pretty.. delbong you dont need to do much trimming with that girl will ya? who is that anyway?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2011)

can you give me some specs on that last budporn photo op.. who is she? how long did it take you to get to that point? 12/12 from seed? do you ever do anyother type of growing?hahaha.. im so stoned.. have a good one bro... fukin co2 gen done done done! i think ill save it for my phototron in the future.. later


----------



## del66666 (Nov 13, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> can you give me some specs on that last budporn photo op.. who is she? how long did it take you to get to that point? 12/12 from seed? do you ever do anyother type of growing?hahaha.. im so stoned.. have a good one bro... fukin co2 gen done done done! i think ill save it for my phototron in the future.. later


its my bubblebomb agaaaaaiiin lol.............12-12 from seed as usual..........no i dont grow any other way...i sometimes consider it but never see the point........not sur how long she has taken but wont be long now me thinks....that bloody c02 maker stinks..........


----------



## aesan (Nov 13, 2011)

That bubblebomb is so amazing looking


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 14, 2011)

jimbo your setup is so smokin hot! and your girls look awesome.

Here is a page i found in the JC MM Bible. yeah.. 12/12 from seed rocks!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey del. Nice journal, and nice plants as well. I had a question for you. What is an average or a range on the height of the plants when they are done? I'm thinking of running 12/12 from seed in the new year and wonder if it will work with my setup.

Thanks a lot.

Happy growing!


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 14, 2011)

View attachment 1887442View attachment 1887443View attachment 1887444View attachment 1887445

Day 72 from seed, Day 42 from sex showing. Getting chopped in 13 days.


----------



## kana (Nov 14, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> View attachment 1887442View attachment 1887443View attachment 1887444View attachment 1887445
> 
> Day 72 from seed, Day 42 from sex showing. Getting chopped in 13 days.


do you use led lights?


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 14, 2011)

kana said:


> do you use led lights?


Yep, all that pink light is LED. 500w blackstar and 240w blackstar in a 4x4.


----------



## kana (Nov 14, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Yep, all that pink light is LED. 500w blackstar and 240w blackstar in a 4x4.


and you use led from start till finish? if so how would you compare it to hps?


----------



## del66666 (Nov 15, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hey del. Nice journal, and nice plants as well. I had a question for you. What is an average or a range on the height of the plants when they are done? I'm thinking of running 12/12 from seed in the new year and wonder if it will work with my setup.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Happy growing!


welcome to our little thread......mine go between 12 inches and 33 but you can always tie them down if needed.......whats your setup?


----------



## del66666 (Nov 15, 2011)

some pics for a tuesday morning.........got nothing better to do lol.........


----------



## del66666 (Nov 15, 2011)

and another few........


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 15, 2011)

Some quality there del boy, good growin son!! lol...............................how long does a reg seed take to show sex mate in 12/12 from seed average? soz if its been asked loads im just lazy lol


----------



## del66666 (Nov 15, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Some quality there del boy, good growin son!! lol...............................how long does a reg seed take to show sex mate in 12/12 from seed average? soz if its been asked loads im just lazy lol


ello mate.males 2 ish weeks and fems 3 weeks +


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks mint Del hope ma cotton candy turns out half as good....


----------



## kana (Nov 15, 2011)

Some snaps of ma 12/12 garden


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 15, 2011)

kana said:


> and you use led from start till finish? if so how would you compare it to hps?


Yep I used led the whole way. To compare led to hid is a long line debate. Both my LEDs deffinetely out power a 400w, but deffinetely not a 600w and sure as hell not to a 1000w. What I mean by out power is the speed of growth, density of final product, stretching, size, etc. With LEDs, I have smaller more bushy plants, but that is exactly what I need them for. Tent is 5ft high so I cant have plants over 3 feet. I also pay 18$ a month for electricity on my entire grow. I also don't have a massive ac hood, a hot ballast and a bunch of useless wiring. So HID is better for growing plants to make money, LEDs are great for people like me. The stuff smoked from my led is just as good, if not better, than some hid growers. 

Also, after coming close to harvesting my 12/12 seed plants, I have come to several conclusions about this method as a hole. It is great!!!... if you have the room in flowering to do so. Here are my comparisons for any new 12/12 grower... 

Time- All my plants took around 15-16 weeks to fully mature in my flowering tent. If I had thrown vegged plants in there, I could have harvested twice. 

Size- 12/12 plants are not small at all! No 12/12 plant should be below a foot, but as others have said, you get tiny grunts sometimes from bad genetics. If you do not want to sacrifice size for doing 12/12 from seed, start in a larger root container! I have a friend who uses nothing but 5gallon buckets and he does nothing less than 2oz from 12/12 seed.

Quality- what I found the most interesting was the amount of trichomes my 12/12 plants had. They are covered in crystals. I will do more testing on this, but my estimation is 12/12 from seeders tend to focus on the production of trichomes more. But i will come back with more results on this.

Price- I have only spent 50$ a month on my entire grow room for electricity and nutrients. I have never heard of his until it happened to me. 

Leaf/bud ratio- with 12/12 seeders, I have noticed considerably more bud to leaf ratio. However, I will do more testing on this as well.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Size- 12/12 plants are not small at all! No 12/12 plant should be below a foot


Hmmm, not so sure about this, wouldnt size of plants be down to strain/pheno and lights used. I know you can have small compact bud machines from HPS....perhaps its just not with LEDs. Thing is you dont really dont know what your gonna get, could be small/medium/large......you just never know.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> welcome to our little thread......mine go between 12 inches and 33 but you can always tie them down if needed.......whats your setup?


I have a 2 level flooded tube nft/rdwc whatever in my closet. 2' x 3' space with a 1000w vertical in the middle. I've only ever grown from clone... but after some bad experiences I really want to start from seed. 12/12 seems like the way to go. Especially since I don't want giant plants.



Thanks a lot for the reply. I really appreciate it.

Apologies to all the other peeps in here. Didn't realize it was a 12/12 from seed thread (duh, look at the title right). All you guys seem to be killing it in your own way.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 15, 2011)

i dont know about the drawing i started man, i really like this one too. i might start this one instead cuz its soo fuckin kewl.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I have a 2 level flooded tube nft/rdwc whatever in my closet. 2' x 3' space with a 1000w vertical in the middle. I've only ever grown from clone... but after some bad experiences I really want to start from seed. 12/12 seems like the way to go. Especially since I don't want giant plants.
> 
> View attachment 1888845View attachment 1888846
> 
> ...


I would have thought you would be better off sticking with clones in that sort of setup. Dont see why you cant go with 12/12 from seed but you might be doing more LSTing. Im using NFT shortly and going 12/12 with rooted clones as i feel ill have better results in that sort of setup than if i went with seeds.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2011)

Well I have screens for both levels now, and I'm not against training. The biggest reasons for going from seed is that I'm very very limited on space, so there really isn't room in my place to keep a mother (or mothers), let alone another space to raise clones. I figure I can get away using a bookshelf to pop the seeds to get ready for the next run. Also, I have a bunch of seeds with really good genetics I got for free. We'll see what happens. I may end up having to go the clone route.

Thanks for the input jimmy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 15, 2011)

HOLY SHIT LOOK at this FUCKIN BUD PEEPS!!!!!
it looks like a BOX!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Well I have screens for both levels now, and I'm not against training. The biggest reasons for going from seed is that I'm very very limited on space, so there really isn't room in my place to keep a mother (or mothers), let alone another space to raise clones. I figure I can get away using a bookshelf to pop the seeds to get ready for the next run. Also, I have a bunch of seeds with really good genetics I got for free. We'll see what happens. I may end up having to go the clone route.
> 
> Thanks for the input jimmy.


No worries mate. The reason being for clones is as you know there gonna flower from word go so you can keep em small and comapct, with beans even tho its 12/12 from seed there gonna veg for a good few weeks, that and the fact you have a killer water culture setup could mean beans getting rather large. I did a 12/12 from seed trial grow in a SWC setup and they went beserk. I know what you mean about needing space mate, we all need more.....ive just made room in my loft for some mothers as its the only space i have left.......the things us growers have to do lol. I wouldnt say dont do it but just be perpared for some training. Post up some pics if you do mate, love to see your setup in action.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

Bollocks....just trod on a cheese bean. Cracked and went to put it in me cube .....dropped it stepped back and .......crunch.


----------



## pampersgondry (Nov 15, 2011)

A few pics of my diesel and Santa sativas. a couple of them are nearly ready for chop.


----------



## aesan (Nov 15, 2011)

Lookin great pampers


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 16, 2011)

pampersgondry said:


> A few pics of my diesel and Santa sativas. a couple of them are nearly ready for chop.


Please tell me that it is a trick of the lights and not that you are growing blue weed. I want blue weed!


----------



## CaliMackdaddy (Nov 16, 2011)

Got some seedlings vegging in Dwc buckets atm, will take some good pictures and post em here 

~~Strains: OG Kush, Strawberry Cough, White Rhino, Holy Grail 69


----------



## kana (Nov 16, 2011)

here are two pics, one super silver haze and lemon skunk, when comparing the super silver haze to the lemon and all previous grows, it seems as though the buds are not filling out and seem airy? where the lemon skunk buds are more dense. would there be any reason for this happening?

Super Silver Haze


Lemon Skunk


----------



## kether noir (Nov 16, 2011)

93



its been a bit to say the least. my last 12/12 from seed was an interesting learning experience. i am now about to give it another go. 4 strains or so. the rest are to be vegged.

super lemon haze, blue cheese, l.a. con, pineapple chunk, rocksters cheese, 3d, cheese quake, vortex, pineapple dynamite, kushage, white shark 33, and some of my own
slh X kaboom, slh X orange bud X bubble gum, slh X slh f1, slh X vortex, vanilla kush X vortex, vanilla kush X orange bud X bubble gum, and others. just need to pick whats going where. pics as they come.


93 93/93


----------



## aesan (Nov 16, 2011)

Good to have u back Kether

EDIT: Can't wait to see how some of those TGA strains will take it I reaaaaaaaally want some


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey guys n gals... I'm back in action... Had to chop my babies 5 weeks early due to some drama. I got another one brewin tho... I believe 7 days from seed... Doing this one 12/12 form seed. even germination was 12/12 lol. Its a bean I got from a friend (who I met on here actually). Supposed to be some kind of Afgooey x Haze feminized... I would be doing more than 1, but I got 3 clones on the way soon too. Papaya, Pineapple Crush, and Critical Jack. Lets cross our fingers on NO MORE DRAMA!!! lol


----------



## BlackBuddha (Nov 16, 2011)

Damn, that's a great thread! I've grown my first plant on 12/12 as a n00b. I didn't get much off it but great experience.
When I moved to Japan, I had some Persian Bud, PPP, Super Lemon Haze on 12/12 as well but it was not as good as the other ones on this thread
(See ----> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/391470-1st-hydro-grow-japan.html).

But I got more experience now and this thread motivated me to do it again. Autos are fine but not enough strains...

After my current autos finish, the next one will be on 12/12 !!!


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 17, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> Hey guys n gals... I'm back in action... Had to chop my babies 5 weeks early due to some drama. I got another one brewin tho... I believe 7 days from seed... Doing this one 12/12 form seed. even germination was 12/12 lol. Its a bean I got from a friend (who I met on here actually). Supposed to be some kind of Afgooey x Haze feminized... I would be doing more than 1, but I got 3 clones on the way soon too. Papaya, Pineapple Crush, and Critical Jack. Lets cross our fingers on NO MORE DRAMA!!! lol


I'm confused... I thought you couldn't clone autos...or maybe I'm just remembering wrong. I do know that Critical Jack is an auto.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 17, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> I'm confused... I thought you couldn't clone autos...or maybe I'm just remembering wrong. I do know that Critical Jack is an auto.


not sure. I'm a noob, but the guy I'm getting them from is def NOT a noob. I do remember he said the jack actually almost didnt make it as far as taking root. Maybe because its auto flower? Idk. But eventually it pulled through and he has been vegging it for a couple weeks now for me.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 17, 2011)

cant see how you can clone an auto..........


----------



## del66666 (Nov 17, 2011)

BlackBuddha said:


> Damn, that's a great thread! I've grown my first plant on 12/12 as a n00b. I didn't get much off it but great experience.
> When I moved to Japan, I had some Persian Bud, PPP, Super Lemon Haze on 12/12 as well but it was not as good as the other ones on this thread
> (See ----> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/391470-1st-hydro-grow-japan.html).
> 
> ...


welcome and glad you like our thread .......12-12 from seed is the only way.....you know it makes sense....


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 17, 2011)

Again, I'm a noob so I KNOW NOTHING but here's a little something I found from 2008...


I know it sounds like a contradiction in terms, but I have found a way to successfully clone autoflowering (Ruderalis) plants with a reasonable amount of vegetative growth returned to the clone.

After realizing the age-determinance of the autoflowering plants was entirely hormone regulated (similar to the photoperiod determinance of Indica and Sativa), I began to play around with certain factors of my cloning technique.

After about 3.5 to 4 weeks of vegetative growth nearly all Ruderalis' will show sexual characteristics. The most important aspect of my technique is quick identification of sexual characteristics formation. It's paramount to take your cutting at the earliest possible moment. 

If you don't already know, it's best to take any cuttings from the lowest point of your plant. This is because the hormone levels of the old growth are much more stable than those nearer the apical meristem. Well, this characteristic is doubly important with Ruderalis clones, as it literally serves a dual purpose. The lower branches haven't yet received the signal from the top that sex has been determined and to start bud production. It's only a small window of a few hours that you'll have to take your cutting if you want to do this properly.

Root your cutting under 24\7 light of full spectrum and low intensity before transferring the rooted clone into your grow medium. Once established you can pour on as much light as you can provide and the clone will grow vegetatively for about 80% of the parent's final size, producing bud at the same percentage. The physical age of the clone may be twice as large as it should be, but the flowering time is the same as it is from a seed.





So it seems as though it could be possible.... Maybe its not a critical Jack and I was misinformed or maybe it IS a clone from a critical jack and that was the reason it took like 2 weeks to get roots and almost died...


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 17, 2011)

OK, so I gave this a shot, but, plants were slow to kick into flower mode. I dropped to 11/13 and they took off BIG TIME


----------



## cirE (Nov 17, 2011)

439 pages, I tried looking through most but i lost count lol.... I am going to start a pc grow, im thinking about having a scrog screen about 4 inches from the top of the pot. if i let them grow 6 inches so that i can start to scrog them, should i switch to 12/12?


----------



## cheddar1985 (Nov 17, 2011)

PetFlora said:


> OK, so I gave this a shot, but, plants were slow to kick into flower mode. I dropped to 11/13 and they took off BIG TIME


Lol u mean they stretched more


----------



## blakasassin1 (Nov 17, 2011)

omg 12/12 looks like big buds on a stick ima go 12/12 soon lets hope 3 20watt 3600 lumen cfls are enough


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> I'm confused... I thought you couldn't clone autos...or maybe I'm just remembering wrong. I do know that Critical Jack is an auto.


Critical Jack is NOT just a autoflower , its also a photperiod bitch  http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dinafem-seeds-critical-jack/prod_1556.html


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 17, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Critical Jack is NOT just a autoflower , its also a photperiod bitch  http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dinafem-seeds-critical-jack/prod_1556.html


Thanks for backing that, but bluejeans is FAR from a bitch. Probably one of the coolest girls ever. She was just tryin to help. I actually think I DO remember my buddy even telling me that his critical jack was an auto. But regardless of whether it was auto or not, he got a clone and it almost died but eventually rooted and now its lookin good. I have read just as many statements saying that it IS possible to clone an auto as there are saying that it is not possible to clone an auto. Why would that many people lie about something so stupid? They all say its a matter of clipping at the exact time. Like a small window of a couple hours even. I don't really care, it's a free plant and I'll take it! haha


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> Thanks for backing that, but bluejeans is FAR from a bitch. Probably one of the coolest girls ever. She was just tryin to help. I actually think I DO remember my buddy even telling me that his critical jack was an auto. But regardless of whether it was auto or not, he got a clone and it almost died but eventually rooted and now its lookin good. I have read just as many statements saying that it IS possible to clone an auto as there are saying that it is not possible to clone an auto. Why would that many people lie about something so stupid? They all say its a matter of clipping at the exact time. Like a small window of a couple hours even. I don't really care, it's a free plant and I'll take it! haha


WTF ??! i never called blue jeans a bitch .... its a photoperiod bitch !!! as in femanised !


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

you can clone a auto but it is pointless mate , autos only live for a certain timescale ... say 9 weeks for example , a cutting will always be as old as the mother ... so if you took a cutting off a auto at 5 weeks the cutting would only live for another 4 weeks as it is already 5 weeks old ... if you took it at 8 weeks it would live for 1 week etc etc .. you get it ?


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'll have to ask him later tonight whether it was an auto or not, because he took the clone about a month ago, so if what you are saying is true, then it would be dead in like a week.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 17, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> I'll have to ask him later tonight whether it was an auto or not, because he took the clone about a month ago, so if what you are saying is true, then it would be dead in like a week.


what im saying IS true ! lol .... if it was a auto you couldnt veg it , Autos auto flower automaticly ... if your veggin it its not a auto imo ..


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 17, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> WTF ??! i never called blue jeans a bitch .... its a photoperiod bitch !!! as in femanised !


lol right over my head i didnt get that


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EWhtY7ATl6o


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 17, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> Thanks for backing that, but bluejeans is FAR from a bitch. Probably one of the coolest girls ever. She was just tryin to help. I actually think I DO remember my buddy even telling me that his critical jack was an auto. But regardless of whether it was auto or not, he got a clone and it almost died but eventually rooted and now its lookin good. I have read just as many statements saying that it IS possible to clone an auto as there are saying that it is not possible to clone an auto. Why would that many people lie about something so stupid? They all say its a matter of clipping at the exact time. Like a small window of a couple hours even. I don't really care, it's a free plant and I'll take it! haha


Whoa! Thanks Hypocrite, but I'm pretty sure he was saying that the plant was a photoperiod bitch! LOL...It's all good. I have an auto Critical Jack and didn't realize that there was a regular version too. That's cool cuz I'm not an auto fan.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 17, 2011)

did anyone check out that link tho? you guys have probably all seen it before, I found out, the guy who made that video is actually a member on RIU. So I want to know how many of you have ever even TRIED to regenerate an autoflowering plant. Has anyone been successful? How many fails have we had? Regardless, I havent had a chance to talk with him yet about whether maybe its a photoperiod or auto or maybe a dif strain and I misunderstood him. But now I am really interested in having an auto regen.


----------



## aesan (Nov 17, 2011)

I checked it hypocrite, sounds like that guy is high on more than just weed! LOL


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 17, 2011)

LMFAO^^^^^^the last page...biotch.ahahahhaha this thread is crzy


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 17, 2011)

My bagseed plant sprouted hairs todaY!! MY FIRST 12/12 FROM SEED PLANT IS A SISTA GIRL!! YESSSSSSSSSSSSS!! PIX SOON!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 18, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> I FINALLY FIGURED OUT HOW TO TAKE PIX UNDER THE HPS! Bad pix but all the same pix!!
> 
> Here's my 12/12 entries, I have 4 going so far. IDK if its ok or not but I'm going to use the new light schedule thats been bantered about on the board lately. Currently I have a scrog growing and am wanting to do whatever I can to rush things along. After reviewing the flowering schedule and using 11/13 on my prior grow I figured I give it a try and hopefully I can have some fire smoke by Thanksgiving and for sure by Christmas. I added the attachment at the end of this post for those of you that may not be familar with it yet. The veg cycle is crazy, IDK bout that but the flowering schedule makes sense, at least to me it does.
> 
> ...


All my ladies are growing out the box, I will post some pix later.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 18, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> WTF ??! i never called blue jeans a bitch .... its a photoperiod bitch !!! as in femanised !


yeah you bitch who you calling a bitch lol.................leave the plant alone


----------



## del66666 (Nov 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LMFAO^^^^^^the last page...biotch.ahahahhaha this thread is crzy


its all the drugs they take..........


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 18, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> All my ladies are growing out the box, I will post some pix later.


I rejected one but heres the others. All of these have been 12/12 from seed with Tiny 1 being topped once. All of them popped out of the dirt Oct. 31, yep all my 12/12's are Halloween plants. Scarry huh?

I thought I'd try some bamboo sticks to LST and train. We'll see how that works, lookin good so far. . 

Tiny1 Then...
 
and Tiny1 Now...Confirmed Female 11/16/2011


Twin Towers Then...


Now...


Alien Then...


Now...


----------



## geturgrowon (Nov 18, 2011)

big budzzzzz looking good keep it up yo u should check out my lastest up date https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/467273-first-time-grow-7-plants-post6606186.html#post6606186


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 18, 2011)

geturgrowon said:


> big budzzzzz looking good keep it up yo u should check out my lastest up date https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/467273-first-time-grow-7-plants-post6606186.html#post6606186


Thanks for the rep. I checked out your link, lookin good, when you going to make the leap and purchas a light?


----------



## BlitzedKreg (Nov 18, 2011)

here are my 12/12's at three weeks from cotyledons.



got one male and hopefully 2 confirmed females (the small one in dixie cup is a twin of a female, no signs of sex yet tho)

Look okay?

gonna try for a seed run!!


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 18, 2011)

BlitzedKreg said:


> here are my 12/12's at three weeks from cotyledons.
> 
> View attachment 1894390View attachment 1894389View attachment 1894388View attachment 1894392
> 
> ...


Sweet! Picture #2 looks like she already has calyxes...


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 18, 2011)

dem nuts yo...



Bluejeans said:


> Sweet! Picture #2 looks like she already has calyxes...


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 18, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> dem nuts yo...


Oh...<blush> never seen the top of a male flower before...just the bits in the nodes...


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 19, 2011)

Finally got an email back from my buddy who's givin me the clones... The critical jack is NOT an autoflower. He said he doesn't grow autoflowers because in his personal opinion most of them "taste like hay, and have about the same THC content as hay" HAHAHAHA. Anyways, Gonna be getting the 3 clones late next week. Papaya, Pineapple Chunk, and the Critical Jack. All of them have been vegging for a couple weeks so can't do 12/12 from seed, but I got the Afgooey x Haze 12/12 from seed going into week 2 now.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 19, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> Finally got an email back from my buddy who's givin me the clones... The critical jack is NOT an autoflower. He said he doesn't grow autoflowers because in his personal opinion most of them "taste like hay, and have about the same THC content as hay" HAHAHAHA. Anyways, Gonna be getting the 3 clones late next week. Papaya, Pineapple Chunk, and the Critical Jack. All of them have been vegging for a couple weeks so can't do 12/12 from seed, but I got the Afgooey x Haze 12/12 from seed going into week 2 now.


i dont wanna say it told ya so but .................  lol 

also wtf would be the point of reveggin a auto even if you could ... why bother ? 
12/12 from seed pisses over autos in strengh and yield and if you wanted to reveg plants grow proper ones ! 
autos for me have no purpose .. 12/12 from seed 2 or 3 weeks longer if that sometimes and you get twice the yield , more variety , stronger strains etc etc ... 
Autos are like wearing a jonny when your missus is on the pill .... pointless !


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i dont wanna say it told ya so but .................  lol
> 
> also wtf would be the point of reveggin a auto even if you could ... why bother ?
> 12/12 from seed pisses over autos in strengh and yield and if you wanted to reveg plants grow proper ones !
> ...


 

auto s are like wearing a jonny when your missus is on the pill...pointless!


what the fuck does that mean? that is really wild. you funny robbie...he he he 
what have you been sssshhcchmoookin lately dude? lol

i grew auto blueberry and it was a phemonal plant and great smoke. One of my very best, easiest ever. I actually put her into a really long veg .. 4 weeks min and then flowered her for 8 -9 weeks. Her buds were and still are heavenly. HUGE BUDS thick and dense.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 20, 2011)

All of them are lookin good. 

[video=youtube;GrMUcuRta7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrMUcuRta7M[/video]


----------



## Mr G row (Nov 20, 2011)

jimmy clear your inbox i cant send anymore messages


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> auto s are like wearing a jonny when your missus is on the pill...pointless!
> 
> 
> what the fuck does that mean? that is really wild. you funny robbie...he he he
> ...


So now this is confusing me again. EVERYONE tells me that autos have a pre-determined life of like 8-9 weeks and after that, they die, any clone from them dies, etc. But you Amber are saying you vegged an auto for 4 weeks and then flowered for 8-9? I'm so confused.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 20, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> So now this is confusing me again. EVERYONE tells me that autos have a pre-determined life of like 8-9 weeks and after that, they die, any clone from them dies, etc. But you Amber are saying you vegged an auto for 4 weeks and then flowered for 8-9? I'm so confused.


i thought that aswell... 

how did you put her into a long veg amber if it was a auto ... Autos use 1 light scedule and the veg/flower times are pre determined as far as im aware or do you know something the rest of us dont


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 20, 2011)

then again it could of been one of those (not really auto) autos ... the 1st set of autos that came out where hit and miss , some auto flowered some had to be triggered by light scedule , but if that was the case it wasnt a true auto lol ....

anyway WHO CARES ABOUT AUTOS .... 12/12 from seed is basicly the same except better .. why are people even going on about autos in here lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i thought that aswell...
> 
> how did you put her into a long veg amber if it was a auto ... Autos use 1 light scedule and the veg/flower times are pre determined as far as im aware or do you know something the rest of us dont


hahah, im sure delboy dont mind us chatting bout autos cuz hes a cool cat.
Robbie, my auto blue were def autoblues from LowLife seeds gifted to me in the origianl package by the late great "Stoner Barbie". No mistake there.
My intentions were to grow the autoblue as its sopposed to be grown BUT things changed for me and i had to put her in my tent with a 18/6 light schedule for 5 weeks.
I forced her to do what i wanted her to do with amazing results. I think eveyone was pleasantly surprised.
Here is a blast from the past,a post from an old journal of mine with pictures of 2 of my auto blues that i vegged for over 5 weeks..flowered for 8. I believe if i took a clone from this photoperiod bitch it would have taken successfully. 
have a wonderful day and happy gardening.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/408757-dr-amber-trichome-super-lemon-46.html#post5795246


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 20, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahah, im sure delboy dont mind us chatting bout autos cuz hes a cool cat.
> Robbie, my auto blue were def autoblues from LowLife seeds gifted to me in the origianl package by the late great "Stoner Barbie". No mistake there.
> My intentions were to grow the autoblue as its sopposed to be grown BUT things changed for me and i had to put her in my tent with a 18/6 light schedule for 5 weeks.
> I forced her to do what i wanted her to do with amazing results. I think eveyone was pleasantly surprised.
> ...



yes but what im saying amber is a TRUE auto flower does not care about light scedules , you could run it 1/23 and it would still veg / flower at the same time , if you stuck it into a 18/6 light scedule AND it was a true auto flower it would not care it would still veg/flower the same as if on 12/12 from start to finish or on 24/0 start to finish ... 
a TRUE auto flower will flip itself into flower automaticly based on the amount of time it has been alive not based on light scedule ....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2011)

autos are cool i got one seed left i found in a bud that im going to do 12/12 at some point.
One of my 12/12 exodus cheese backcross girls went really cheezey on me and got super yellow at the top.. check it out.. this is most likely a magnesium deficency. So i feed her some extra mag. last night.. as of this morning she looks better. cheers, Ambz


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 20, 2011)

Amber I would love to see your waterfarm 12/12 from seed! You ever think about flipping it now?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 20, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Amber I would love to see your waterfarm 12/12 from seed! You ever think about flipping it now?


hahah, yo funny man! my waterfarm is a fukin joke right now.. its been like 2 weeks and shes tiny! bearly shooting her 2nd set of true leaves.. 
i really fuked that one up.. but im hoping for the best. Snipping off the end of her tap root and drowining her on a daily basis ...lol.... ah you live and learn..
Im going to be watching you grow yours out BT! and then i will go for it..i would love to do a 12/12 waterfarm the money savings is really imporant to me.
right now i think she needs all the light she can get.


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 20, 2011)

Wait, you cut her taproot? What happened?


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 20, 2011)

here's my 12/12'vers... nom nom
blueberry gum and pineapple express..


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 20, 2011)

they in soil mantz ?? 

here my sad lonely 12/12 from seed lady  

View attachment 1897227View attachment 1897228View attachment 1897229View attachment 1897231View attachment 1897232View attachment 1897233View attachment 1897234


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 20, 2011)

cococococo..

they quite tall.. not that you can see properly from the pics.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 20, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> cococococo..
> 
> they quite tall.. not that you can see properly from the pics.


cool cool  my lady is in a perlite / coco mix ... she aint very big though compared to yours lol ... only been fed on straight flower nutes though


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 20, 2011)

i'm quite surprised at just how big they got 12/12.. guess its the pot size though.. they're in 6L airpots that i've converted into to about 4L
still seems perfect though as they have stopped stretching now and the light is at just the right height.

picked up some calmag and hammerhead yesterday and gave them a full feed..


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 20, 2011)

iv never used calmag , suppose i should get some lol .. im just looking at canna aqua for my waterfarm ... think i best invest , even though this vitalink coco veg nutes seem to be working fine lol ...


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 20, 2011)

Are you guys using HPS through the entire grow?


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 20, 2011)

yeh i did.. 



KidneyStoner420 said:


> Are you guys using HPS through the entire grow?


----------



## happycamper15 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey RobbieP and mantiszn, how old are your plants? I'm trying to find a timescale from seed to harvest.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 20, 2011)

mine are just over 5 weeks from seed mate.. expecting another 5 or 6 weeks at least.. 



happycamper15 said:


> Hey RobbieP and mantiszn, how old are your plants? I'm trying to find a timescale from seed to harvest.


----------



## happycamper15 (Nov 20, 2011)

Much obliged. They look wonderful for being of that age! I currently run autos. They take 9-10 weeks from seed to chop, but I wouldnt mind waiting a week or two longer to save on electricity in the long run, as long as yields remain consistent.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 20, 2011)

yeh.. i been thinking about it.. most people only veg for like 2-3 weeks then flip anyway.. 
the 12/12 seems to show sex after 2-3 weeks.. so what's the difference apart from burning an extra 6 hours leccy a day..

i would think fast finishers would be around 10 weeks .. normal about 12 and slow finisher about 14 weeks

i ran a few auto's too.. but burning 18 hours a day for 10 weeks is a bit much unless you running cfl's or led's


----------



## happycamper15 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sounds Perfect! Now the only problem I have are temperature issues! I like auto's because I can leave them on 24/7 with auto's, supplying them with enough warmth. This time of year, the ambient temp in my room/tent are around 55*F! A little too chilly for these plants, so I think I'll try to find a better location for my tent

Thanks for the help mantiszn, I've just started a few Aurora Indica. Should pop out of soil tomorrow! I appreciate the help


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 20, 2011)

just get a little heater for the room the tent is in if possible..
there's a lot of good growers in here fella.. del and jimmy are the 12/12 experts  ... 
but theres plenty of others who know what they doing and we all here to help each other



happycamper15 said:


> Sounds Perfect! Now the only problem I have are temperature issues! I like auto's because I can leave them on 24/7 with auto's, supplying them with enough warmth. This time of year, the ambient temp in my room/tent are around 55*F! A little too chilly for these plants, so I think I'll try to find a better location for my tent
> 
> Thanks for the help mantiszn, I've just started a few Aurora Indica. Should pop out of soil tomorrow! I appreciate the help


----------



## omar924 (Nov 20, 2011)

hello everyone. I'm a complete newbie looking to start my first grow in a month or so. for right now I'm searching the forum trying to soak up as much information as i can. 

i have a question. sorry if its dumb....but...besides from it flowering right away. whats the advantage of doing 12/12 from the very beginning?


----------



## robsteele09 (Nov 20, 2011)

BLUE MYSTIC


U guys tell me..... How much longer??? It's been 18 weeks from seed!!!


----------



## robsteele09 (Nov 20, 2011)

Here are some more pics just to show what I have beeen up too. I have 6 plants 3 ak 48's and 3 blue myystics


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi and happy monday 12/12 folk!
My three misfits, day 17.... 
View attachment 1898471View attachment 1898472


----------



## robsteele09 (Nov 21, 2011)

Can anybody give me some ideas on how long my plants have left^^^^^^^ look at the first pics of just buds


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 21, 2011)

robsteele09 said:


> View attachment 1898099View attachment 1898100View attachment 1898101
> BLUE MYSTIC
> 
> 
> U guys tell me..... How much longer??? It's been 18 weeks from seed!!!


18 weeks??? What strain is it? Has it been on 12/12 the whole time or how long has it been flowering?


----------



## robsteele09 (Nov 21, 2011)

yea bro 12-12 the whole time, i had some set backs wit really bad nute burn. The strain is blue mystic is a indica dom strain mostly with a little bit of sativa


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 21, 2011)

robsteele09 said:


> yea bro 12-12 the whole time, i had some set backs wit really bad nute burn. The strain is blue mystic is a indica dom strain mostly with a little bit of sativa


Then I'm terribly confused...why on earth would an indica dom strain take 18 weeks? even with nute burn problems...I'd have smoked that gal by now!!! Blue mystic will be some killer smoke! I am certainly no expert, but I'd chop her... LOL Of course, I'm out of weed for the first time in years too... so I'm ready to chop every pic I see... probably not an objective observer at this point...


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 21, 2011)

robsteele09 said:


> View attachment 1898180View attachment 1898181View attachment 1898182View attachment 1898183
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more pics just to show what I have beeen up too. I have 6 plants 3 ak 48's and 3 blue myystics



how did they grow so big on a 12/12 from the beginning!! how many days from the day it sprouted!? nice trees man!!


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 21, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Then I'm terribly confused...why on earth would an indica dom strain take 18 weeks? even with nute burn problems...I'd have smoked that gal by now!!! Blue mystic will be some killer smoke! I am certainly no expert, but I'd chop her... LOL Of course, I'm out of weed for the first time in years too... so I'm ready to chop every pic I see... probably not an objective observer at this point...


I swear theres nothing worse than growing weed and being out of it at the same time. Grinds your nerves especially if your close to harvest, them budz be lookin tasty!!


----------



## robsteele09 (Nov 21, 2011)

like literally no lie this is my first grow ever, and its been almost over 100 days of growing from seed. I am a noob but man r my plants bout ready you think?? well ok my blue mystics r the ones im really thinkn r done. i just remeber i put the ak's in there a week later but still lol. All my plants r about 4 to 4.5 ft tall no lie. Im growing in a grow tent everything is cool im just ready to chop guys wat u think???


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 21, 2011)

Ahhh, do you need to borrow some sheer's. I got a pair i can loan you,hehe! 



robsteele09 said:


> like literally no lie this is my first grow ever, and its been almost over 100 days of growing from seed. I am a noob but man r my plants bout ready you think?? well ok my blue mystics r the ones im really thinkn r done. i just remeber i put the ak's in there a week later but still lol. All my plants r about 4 to 4.5 ft tall no lie. Im growing in a grow tent everything is cool im just ready to chop guys wat u think???


----------



## robsteele09 (Nov 21, 2011)

lol yeah, man fuck it ima just water today then let them soak it all up n chop down on friday!!!!!!


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 21, 2011)

I'll PM you my mailing address. I'll be happy to sample it for you and let you know if it was done.


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 21, 2011)

robsteele09 said:


> lol yeah, man fuck it ima just water today then let them soak it all up n chop down on friday!!!!!!


Enjoy your small cotton ball nugs. They look like they have been in heavy stress, and deffinetely need more time. If I were you, I would give them a nice feeding of pk and some nitro, as well as calmag, enzymes, and B-1. If you have a PK boost, like overdrive or biobud, start using it now. After 2 weeks, flush for one week straight. This will change your harvest yield by considerable amount. The question is, can you keep it in your pants bad boy? Don't harvest.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 21, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> I swear theres nothing worse than growing weed and being out of it at the same time. Grinds your nerves especially if your close to harvest, them budz be lookin tasty!!


Great...now I gotta think about THAT... I am NOT close to harvest. I just hope I don't eat the first flowers that show up... LOL

Seriously, I'm whining a lot about it today, but I'll be fine. It's just been SO long since I've been weedless I'm not sure how to act any more. I don't think I like my job not stoned.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 21, 2011)

alrighty guys n gals. Here's the second attempt. Supposedly an Afgooey x Haze feminized. 12/12 from seed. Almost 2 weeks old from the seed cracking.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 21, 2011)

robsteele, what kinda bud is that in your avatar. It looks like a couple of different flowers you see in the ponds around here.
http://www.nps.gov/plants/alien/fact/lysa1.htm
http://www.flickr.com/photos/j-man10/4696003017/


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah what is that?




KidneyStoner420 said:


> robsteele, what kinda bud is that in your avatar. It looks like a couple of different flowers you see in the ponds around here.
> http://www.nps.gov/plants/alien/fact/lysa1.htm
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/j-man10/4696003017/


----------



## robsteele09 (Nov 21, 2011)

Idk Wat it is actually just thought it was really narlly lookn lol


----------



## robsteele09 (Nov 21, 2011)

Broken turtle chill dude lol Tats y I was asking for opinions. I also feel they are not complete yet. I'm using tiger boom frm fox farm shouldn't this be efficient enough. I plan just to water then let them soak up a couple weeks


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 21, 2011)

hahahaha^^^^^hysterical^^^^why do i always miss all the good shit? . this thread always cracks methe fuk up! 



Bluejeans said:


> Great...now I gotta think about THAT... I am NOT close to harvest. I just hope I don't eat the first flowers that show up... LOL
> 
> Seriously, I'm whining a lot about it today, but I'll be fine. It's just been SO long since I've been weedless I'm not sure how to act any more. I don't think I like my job not stoned.


classic lmao hahahah lolollllme tooo me tooo... i fukin hate my job not stoned.hahahahahahahhaha
hahah...that post is so outrageously funny. if your not a comedian, you shouuld be one.. you always make me laughbig BJ! 

delboy are you out there? is anybody out there? lol
whats the dealio with the ph meter and the ec or ppm pen man.. i need your help. my girls are turning yellow on me by their buddage . I got the extra mag going in with their feed.. my ppms are at 960..which i think might be low so gave a boost of a couple drops of superthrive per gallon to crank up the ppm..it went up to 1100 but i think it needs more.. i dont know what else to do..Im already up at 20mlsper gallon of hesi coco with the 2 ml of hammerhead gallon.. and the extra 2 tbspon per gallon of the magniusium suppliment. 
hope all is well in your garden mate, and no buds be a rotten
peace
owwwtt 
ambzootski


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 21, 2011)

well i just ordered some HEsi PK 13/14 online. i hope that helps and its not too late.
have fun today kids.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahahaha^^^^^hysterical^^^^why do i always miss all the good shit? . this thread always cracks methe fuk up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
try hammerhead at 2ml per litre (NOT 2ML PER GALLON) and see how they go


----------



## del66666 (Nov 22, 2011)

so i saw a couple of duff leaves on the cola of the bb and thc bomb....did the pulling the leaf test and low and behold slight rot...........took the top off the thc bomb and harvested the bb......tbe bb came in at 702.3 g.........................


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome Del! I hope to someday have yields like that. I could use about 700g's right now... Bluejeans is dry and bitchy about it... LOL


----------



## del66666 (Nov 22, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Awesome Del! I hope to someday have yields like that. I could use about 700g's right now... Bluejeans is dry and bitchy about it... LOL


been there and done that............the old volcano is good that way......just run my green through it once and put it in the freezer to use again when times are short...............and there always comes that time.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2011)

del66666 said:


> been there and done that............the old volcano is good that way......just run my green through it once and put it in the freezer to use again when times are short...............and there always comes that time.


you only run your green through your volcano once? what level do you keep it at? I put my volcano (manual) on 6 to 7 for the first balloon. Then knock it down to 5 for the 2nd and 3rd balloon.
I find that the first balloon is really kinda weak, tastes great though.. but its the 2nd and 3rd ballon that are the powerhouses that are the heavy hitters.
I usually toss the vaped up herb after 3 balloons and stick it in the freezer. I just started saving it this way. Im waiting to get an ounce so i can make some canna butter otta it. 
Do you make other thc things from your plants like cannabutter, hash or oil?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 22, 2011)

How many of you are cloning with 12/12 from the start?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2011)

who u talkin to man??.. if me.. none..lol..


----------



## MrYellow (Nov 22, 2011)

Del - I've seen your pictures of Lemon Skunk. I have some flowering now. I plan on transplanting into 2 gallon pots. Do you reckon this is enough space?


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

I would prob go 5 gallon. but that is just my opinion


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2011)

look you guys.. im so stoked .. look at what im growing here. This will be my biggest cola EVER..its the BUBBLEBOMB!!!!!!!!!!
12/12 from seed ROCKS! peace ambzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzer


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## aesan (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks just like my THC bomb did (before the herm lol) OHHH HOW I MISS THE BEAUTY.

Thanks for the pics amber


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 22, 2011)

You guys may as well hang it up bec Me, "BigBudzzzz, The Bagseed King" is gonna grow a monster! Shit Im even scroggin her azz, she'z gonna be the bomb!!

Quest? Are we judging by weight or looks or both?

[video=youtube;Yd2xvLejtMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yd2xvLejtMc[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2011)

i love your big bud and alien looking bong konagirl..those are kewl. i wear those same blue gloves everyday all day long..hahaha.. funny to see them in your picture.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2011)

Biggy your video kicks ass ..no doubt about it dude, you are def a winner. i really like the way you use the progressive aging as we could see them grow through the fence. that was really keowl.


----------



## leffect (Nov 23, 2011)

So if I grow 12/12 from seed, I would give them weak vegging nutes till the first flowering white pistils appear then swap over to the flowering nutes?

Would I count the flowering period from the beginning or from the first signs of flowering?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 23, 2011)

leffect said:


> So if I grow 12/12 from seed, I would give them weak vegging nutes till the first flowering white pistils appear then swap over to the flowering nutes?
> 
> Would I count the flowering period from the beginning or from the first signs of flowering?
> 
> ...




U got it m8. Not many do. Well done


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 23, 2011)

Keep using a little veg nutes for 1st couple of weeks of flowering


----------



## leffect (Nov 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Keep using a little veg nutes for 1st couple of weeks of flowering


I understand that part, but do i start counting the flowering period from the first sign of flowering?


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 23, 2011)

leffect said:


> I understand that part, but do i start counting the flowering period from the first sign of flowering?


Yes, whatever the flowering period of your strain is, it starts from the time pistils show. However, with 12/12 from seed, you should not be counting days to get an exact date of the where your plant stands, especially not for a harvesting date. The only one that will give you exact dates is your plant.


----------



## leffect (Nov 23, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Yes, whatever the flowering period of your strain is, it starts from the time pistils show. However, with 12/12 from seed, you should not be counting days to get an exact date of the where your plant stands, especially not for a harvesting date. The only one that will give you exact dates is your plant.


I wasn't going to use it for a definate harvest day, was more to use as a guideline for nutes. I understand that the plant will be ready to harvest when its done.
Lol.


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 23, 2011)

Right right, I didn't mean to undermine your understanding at all. I never follow a feeding schedule or a guideline on feeding. Always feed what the plant asks for. You should always get an idea of what the plant would like to eat 12-24 hours before feeding. I don't know how relevant that is for outdoor plants, but indoor plants respond very fast, assuming all other factors in the grow room are met.


----------



## leffect (Nov 23, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Right right, I didn't mean to undermine your understanding at all. I never follow a feeding schedule or a guideline on feeding. Always feed what the plant asks for. You should always get an idea of what the plant would like to eat 12-24 hours before feeding. I don't know how relevant that is for outdoor plants, but indoor plants respond very fast, assuming all other factors in the grow room are met.


No offence took. Am a total newbie, and been reading the forum for a while now but never found a definate answer to my questions. Perhaps as I gain more experience, I might be able to grow without a feeding schedule but up until that time comes having a feeding schedule will help me greatly. Lol. 


Thanks


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 23, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> View attachment 1901967View attachment 1901965View attachment 1901969


YES!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE the gravity bong cap in the pic of the big bud next to your pink bong. BTW Awesome lookin buds. I thought you were using CFLs?


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey guys, new update in my journal!

Link is in the signature.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 23, 2011)

check out the Hesi booth at the HTcc this year.!


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

Been busy last few days putting together a clone/seedling cab. This was an old flower cab i used, needed the digi ballast and 400w that was in it for my mother plants which will live in the loft, so converted the cabinet into a cab for clones and seedlings with 3ft tubes, as luck would have it my cloner just managed to squeeze in. Just need to fill it now.

View attachment 1902442


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

Whats up 12/12'ers!!! Not much going on here but its a start!

This is a cross I made called Purple Le' Pews (Power Skunk (F) x Royal Pure Kush (M))

I have a question for all you profesional 12/12'ers....When would be a good time to up can these? I dont want to wait to long cause I dont want the plant to take much time to re-establish their roots while flowering. 

*Purple Le' Pews* CoCo Grow Flowering Day 16 from seed!!! They got that gansta lean going...LOL



Peace

BKB


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

Last pot up i do is about 5 weeks in from seed for me. Nothing stopping you doing it whenever you feel the time is right, i know some will say dont do it in flower and others will say it makes no difference, ive had to do it in flower a few times all was good.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 23, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Whats up 12/12'ers!!! Not much going on here but its a start!
> 
> This is a cross I made called Purple Le' Pews (Power Skunk (F) x Royal Pure Kush (M))
> 
> ...


now this is exciting! im going to be right behind you here with mine...12/12 from seed. they are looking very very happy. what size pot are they in now? and what kind are you looking to transplant them up to. you can grow massive buddage in tiny weeny cups 12/12 .. good luck BKB. you make your 12/12 from seed rocks poster yet dude? 
take it easy
Ambz


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

Ummm no....when is it due? I dont think I got a chance but I will try....LOL You know when I hear rock I gotta go with a KISS theme!!! LOL

Jimmy thanks for the input, I will just wait till next week and up can them in Smart Pots....

Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 23, 2011)

the contest picture is due by Dec 15th if i remember correctly .. smart pots are awesome!


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 23, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> the contest picture is due by Dec 15th if i remember correctly .. smart pots are awesome!


I just repotted my NLB's into 3 gallon root pots (same thing as Smart Pots). I really like the way they look and feel. I'll see how the girls feel about them. I like that you can sorta squish 'em into oddbal spaces due to the soft sides. I have 7 in the middle of my grow room and it was easy to fit them in because of their flexible shape. They seem really cool. The ones I have are the Aurora brand.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 23, 2011)

heres that teeny weeny pot with the big buddage.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

Heres some 12/12 bud porn, took these tonight when i was feeding them, looks like some are gonna finish in a week or so......cant wait.


View attachment 1902551View attachment 1902550


----------



## geturgrowon (Nov 23, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Heres some 12/12 bud porn, took these tonight when i was feeding them, looks like some are gonna finish in a week or so......cant wait.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1902552View attachment 1902551View attachment 1902550View attachment 1902549View attachment 1902547View attachment 1902546View attachment 1902545View attachment 1902544View attachment 1902543View attachment 1902542View attachment 1902541View attachment 1902540View attachment 1902539View attachment 1902538View attachment 1902537


looking good man should be nice to have all thoas buds once there done


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

geturgrowon said:


> looking good man should be nice to have all thoas buds once there done


Cheers mate, looks like its gonna be a nice crop....just need somewhere to dry it all now, been meaning to sort something out.... just aint got round to it, job for another day i think.


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Heres some 12/12 bud porn, took these tonight when i was feeding them, looks like some are gonna finish in a week or so......cant wait.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1902552View attachment 1902551View attachment 1902550View attachment 1902549View attachment 1902547View attachment 1902546View attachment 1902545View attachment 1902544View attachment 1902543View attachment 1902542View attachment 1902541View attachment 1902540View attachment 1902539View attachment 1902538View attachment 1902537


Very impressive, you got some skillzzzzz!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 23, 2011)

Excellent pornage!


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 23, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Excellent pornage!


You are quite the character bluejeans. I wish my grandmother grew her own and referred to good lookin buds as "pornage"


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 23, 2011)

but yea jimmy, looks downright awesome


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

Bloody cold, cant shift it been up since 04.45...sitting here smoking a joint and drinking a tea and watching the discovery channel.......thinking a nice fry up may sort me out, egg bacon sausage and some black pudding..mmmmm.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 23, 2011)

Heres me thinking u pissed the bed jimbo. Fucking plants, I am now feeding them hatred. Got me up and travelling 8 miles most mornings at 5.30. lol


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Heres me thinking u pissed the bed jimbo. Fucking plants, I am now feeding them hatred. Got me up and travelling 8 miles most mornings at 5.30. lol


Haha not this time billy. 5.30 every morning....man thats dedication for ya, i get up a 7 every morn to tuck my girls in for there nights sleep and thats a struggle....you love it really mate lol. Hows it comming along, you still in thos wilmas


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 24, 2011)

No m8, the wilma are ditched. Using coco and hand watering with canna coco nutes. I went on a bit of a bender a few weeks back and my timers blew. Fried 12 fucking plants but replacements are due. Doing that strain Space from world of seeds. Seems to like 12/12. My m8 doing the same strain and hes in week 5 and got buds turning purple. Lucky so and so. Its his first time too. Right in at the deepend with 24.lol But i gotta say im well impressed with his skills and effort. Shhhhhh...I would never let him know that


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> No m8, the wilma are ditched. Using coco and hand watering with canna coco nutes. I went on a bit of a bender a few weeks back and my timers blew. Fried 12 fucking plants but replacements are due. Doing that strain Space from world of seeds. Seems to like 12/12. My m8 doing the same strain and hes in week 5 and got buds turning purple. Lucky so and so. Its his first time too. Right in at the deepend with 24.lol But i gotta say im well impressed with his skills and effort. Shhhhhh...I would never let him know that


Could of used thos wilmas with coco and put the drippers on a cycle timer couldnt yah would of saved you the early morning trips, hand watering lots of plants aint fun is it lol. Remember you saying you were gonna give that strain a bash..let us no how that goes mate. Beginners luck man...dont you just love it lol.


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> heres that teeny weeny pot with the big buddage.


ive got the same potsan couldnt get a plant that size in em without getting rootbound, how do you do it?


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 24, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> ive got the same potsan couldnt get a plant that size in em without getting rootbound, how do you do it?


Coco and lots of feeding.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 24, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> ive got the same potsan couldnt get a plant that size in em without getting rootbound, how do you do it?


In my opinion rootbound can be overcome if your prepared to water and feed the bitch a hellva lot. (well my m8 is growing trees in 5l pots, only drawback is he need to feed twice a day)


----------



## del66666 (Nov 24, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> ive got the same potsan couldnt get a plant that size in em without getting rootbound, how do you do it?


years of experience and lots of skill...................


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving 12/12 Seed'ers..... Enjoy your buds and birds!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Biggy your video kicks ass ..no doubt about it dude, you are def a winner. i really like the way you use the progressive aging as we could see them grow through the fence. that was really keowl.


I'll keep trying to show the progression as she grows. Its gonna be cool!


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 24, 2011)

Not to disagree with those that have more experience doing this but I only give 1/2 nutes for the first week and then I been letting them have it. So far Ive only lost 2 out of the 14 I started for the 12/12 competition and I dont think it had anything to do with the water, they was just dud's.. At this point i only have one thats sexed and its about 2 weeks ahead of the others. Since it was two weeks ahead of the others I didnt want to have to mix all those different mixes of water bec I have to brew up bloom water for my other plants also. Since I was being lazy i decided to dilute the full nute grow water with plain PH'd water I always have on hand. I done that for a week on my babies and then I just started letting them have the full nute grow water I was giving to my older plant. Hell they lovin life and growing strong! 



leffect said:


> So if I grow 12/12 from seed, I would give them weak vegging nutes till the first flowering white pistils appear then swap over to the flowering nutes?
> 
> Would I count the flowering period from the beginning or from the first signs of flowering?
> 
> ...





supersillybilly said:


> U got it m8. Not many do. Well done





supersillybilly said:


> Keep using a little veg nutes for 1st couple of weeks of flowering


----------



## aesan (Nov 24, 2011)

Christ Jimmy!!!!!!!!!! Amazing........ What nutes do you use to boost all that frost? Hammerhead?

I've got some new clones BC hash Plant and GH lemon skunk =)..... I'm praying to God these don't herm... Bleached the (&*%$% out of my rooms again.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 24, 2011)

aesan said:


> Christ Jimmy!!!!!!!!!! Amazing........ What nutes do you use to boost all that frost? Hammerhead?
> 
> I've got some new clones BC hash Plant and GH lemon skunk =)..... I'm praying to God these don't herm... Bleached the (&*%$% out of my rooms again.


Good luck to ya brother, I saw how upset the last go around had made you. Glad you are back in the game with your head up


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 25, 2011)

aesan said:


> Christ Jimmy!!!!!!!!!! Amazing........ What nutes do you use to boost all that frost? Hammerhead?
> 
> I've got some new clones BC hash Plant and GH lemon skunk =)..... I'm praying to God these don't herm... Bleached the (&*%$% out of my rooms again.


Cheers man, i just use good base nutes and on this run ive used some overdrive. I aint one for adding lots of different additives/boosts, i keep it simple. Good luck with your grow man, hope you have better luck than your last run mate.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 25, 2011)

jimmy as always your plants look fucking real nice n frosty mate........you are a pro.........and i dont mean your on the game


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 25, 2011)

u do though dont ya lmao...


del66666 said:


> jimmy as always your plants look fucking real nice n frosty mate........you are a pro.........and i dont mean your on the game


----------



## del66666 (Nov 25, 2011)

what you got in your cupboard..............? this is what i got,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> jimmy as always your plants look fucking real nice n frosty mate........you are a pro.........and i dont mean your on the game


If i were business would be slow delboy thats for sure. Bit of luck always helps, dont always go to plan as you know.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 25, 2011)

Heres my cupboard, needs a sort out..... got far too much coco (600 odd ltrs) went a bit mad when ordering lol. Theres all sorts depending what method of growing i do, next year ill be in nft so wtf im gonna do with all this coco i dont know. Mind you apart from some base nutes im pretty much set for a good while whatever way i grow.


----------



## 1212FROMSEEDROCKS (Nov 25, 2011)

wow guys this is one awsome thread, i havent read it all yet but great stuff.


----------



## 1212FROMSEEDROCKS (Nov 25, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Heres my cupboard, needs a sort out..... got far too much coco (600 odd ltrs) went a bit mad when ordering lol. Theres all sorts depending what method of growing i do, next year ill be in nft so wtf im gonna do with all this coco i dont know. Mind you apart from some base nutes im pretty much set for a good while whatever way i grow.
> 
> View attachment 1905195View attachment 1905194View attachment 1905193View attachment 1905192View attachment 1905191


can i ask, do you find buying new nutes and equipment addictive. i do and seeds.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 25, 2011)

^^^^ lmfao^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 1212FROMSEEDROCKS (Nov 25, 2011)

12-12 from seed rocks, 12-12 from seed rocks, 12-12 from seed rocks, i just love the sound of my own name.


----------



## 1212FROMSEEDROCKS (Nov 26, 2011)

this is my friend, i used to have another friend but i hugged him and squeezed him and now he dont move no more.


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2011)

Engineers Dream from Breeders Boutique. 12/12 from seed:
















Peace, DST


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 26, 2011)

1212FROMSEEDROCKS said:


> this is my friend, i used to have another friend but i hugged him and squeezed him and now he dont move no more.


Theres that Jimmy Nail popping up in avatars again. lol


----------



## 1212FROMSEEDROCKS (Nov 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Theres that Jimmy Nail popping up in avatars again. lol


Deja vu Billy.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 26, 2011)

give us a verse of crocodile tears please billy........................


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 26, 2011)

Aaarrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! Fucking Jimmy Nail song stuck in my head AGAIN. Del stop using avi's of Frank. Damm you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRJN98_B7Rc


----------



## del66666 (Nov 26, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Aaarrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! Fucking Jimmy Nail song stuck in my head AGAIN. Del stop using avi's of Frank. Damm you
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRJN98_B7Rc


ha beat me to it....................no more frank lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 26, 2011)

hahaha. I reckon Don sounds like him


----------



## brandon55 (Nov 26, 2011)

Apologize if this has been asked here but do any of yallz 12/12 do any FIM? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 26, 2011)

brandon55 said:


> Apologize if this has been asked here but do any of yallz 12/12 do any FIM? Thanks in advance.


FIMing and Topping only slows growth and since your blooming from seed it wouldnt be a good idea. Although I topped this plant once and its still growing rapidly but I topped it when it was two weeks old so its had time to recover. 

[video=youtube;Yd2xvLejtMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yd2xvLejtMc[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2011)

rep given biggy, your going to be tuff to beat. nice hair delboy.lol..realllyreally nice12/12 fs ED d'sters! this contest is really really heating up..
about 3 weeks to go! Good Luck to EVERyONE
thats so sad you hugged your spider too hard and killed him frank.rip boris
[youtube]hBZf3J8ivws[/youtube]


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 26, 2011)

Shameless plug ..... NEW UPDATE on my thread ... lemon haze waterfarm scrog , flipping to 12/12 tonight 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/462086-my-lazy-arsed-grow-journal-47.html#post6687815


----------



## 1212FROMSEEDROCKS (Nov 26, 2011)

POOOOOOOOOOOOOOr Boris. thanks loved the song lol.


----------



## happycamper15 (Nov 26, 2011)

DST said:


> Engineers Dream from Breeders Boutique. 12/12 from seed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Beautiful. How long did she take from seed? Be sure to report back to use with weight/quality/grow medium!


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 26, 2011)

sorry I didnt read the whole thread!! hehe what is the minimum container size when 12/12 from seed? 1 gallon enough? thanks


----------



## BlitzedKreg (Nov 26, 2011)

Here are my Sensi Star x Blockhead babies at 4 weeks!!! 

I have absolutely no idea what to expect  but i cant wait to find out!!


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 26, 2011)

Lovely! And they appear to be potty trained too...


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 27, 2011)

BlitzedKreg said:


> Here are my Sensi Star x Blockhead babies at 4 weeks!!!
> 
> I have absolutely no idea what to expect  but i cant wait to find out!!
> 
> View attachment 1907124View attachment 1907119View attachment 1907116View attachment 1907123View attachment 1907125


I would transplant those asap to 3 or 5 gallon pots.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 27, 2011)

My m8 is growing trees in 5l pots. Just needs to water more


----------



## geturgrowon (Nov 27, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> My m8 is growing trees in 5l pots. Just needs to water more


dam man sounds like a lot of work


----------



## 1212FROMSEEDROCKS (Nov 27, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> My m8 is growing trees in 5l pots. Just needs to water more


what a twat, you should tell him to grow cannabis plants instead billy.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 27, 2011)

have i missed many entries into the chrimbo contest?.............has anyone even bothered or is it still all to come.................my mind seems to be a bluuuuuurrrrrr these days.............and nights


----------



## geturgrowon (Nov 27, 2011)

hey ppl i got a question can i used sugur instead of the molase im on a tight bugget kk thanks let me know sooner the better and would i be able to just put it in with my bloom note or serpeate


----------



## Cococola36 (Nov 27, 2011)

hey del66666 nice thread def has to browse through alot here lol, I have fem super lemon haze seeds would they be a good option for a 12/12 from seed? I don't want them to be too tall


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 27, 2011)

geturgrowon said:


> hey ppl i got a question can i used sugur instead of the molase im on a tight bugget kk thanks let me know sooner the better and would i be able to just put it in with my bloom note or serpeate


I never heard of using sugar, but I've heard of people using honey


----------



## geturgrowon (Nov 27, 2011)

yeah i got my answer along with some ppl that are pretty rude but i told them to go fuck a goat and that im only new to all this but thanks Blue


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 27, 2011)

how tall would a mostly indica strain get 1212 from seed in a 30oz container?


----------



## geturgrowon (Nov 27, 2011)

hey ppl heres my 12/12 from seed i kinda neglected it i didnt have that much light so i impervice and put plastic with noches in to hole the braches to space them out to get more light i lolipop it as well so the air could get in there and thro hope u like STAY HIGH


----------



## BlitzedKreg (Nov 27, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> I would transplant those asap to 3 or 5 gallon pots.


Dont think i have room for bigger pots really :s think i will ride it out for this one and look into a better alternative in the future


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 27, 2011)

BlitzedKreg said:


> Dont think i have room for bigger pots really :s think i will ride it out for this one and look into a better alternative in the future


Ride it out may mean your plants' new growth coming to a full halt. You may want to start thinking about taking out a plant or two and upgrading pot sizes.


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 27, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Ride it out may mean your plants' new growth coming to a full halt. You may want to start thinking about taking out a plant or two and upgrading pot sizes.


M8, Im going to disagree with u here. As I said my mate has plants, all over 4 feet tall in 5l pots(think thats a gallon) He just needs to water and feed them twice a day


----------



## Kybudz (Nov 28, 2011)

del66666 said:


> and a few more........


All I can say is wow! man wow!hats off to you del I've got couple bagseed going just cause I could . But man making us envious


----------



## del66666 (Nov 28, 2011)

Kybudz said:


> All I can say is wow! man wow!hats off to you del I've got couple bagseed going just cause I could . But man making us envious


cheers mate.............i owe it all to my girls,,,,,,,,make sure to put some pics up for us.......


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 28, 2011)

geturgrowon said:


> yeah i got my answer along with some ppl that are pretty rude but i told them to go fuck a goat and that im only new to all this but thanks Blue


LOL...It amazes me how rude people can be when they are of the opinion that they alone posses the knowledge to do something. After only being on RIU for a couple of months, I have realized that there are *wrong* ways to do things, but there is rarely only one *right* way. Good luck with what ever you end up doing with that and if it works out, share the knowledge! There actually are a few of us who are willing and open to discuss new and different ideas.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 28, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6692885 said:


> how tall would a mostly indica strain get 1212 from seed in a 30oz container?


I haven't read all the pages that happened while I slept, but my answer to this would be...whatcha growing? 

I have a Red Cherry Berry in a 5 gal DWC bucket- 35 days old, 10" tall (and 15" wide) and then I have a Northern Lights Blue in a 3 gal soil pot, 20 days old, 12" tall and only 6" wide. How tall will depend on the strain, your medium, your nutes, your ability, your lights, your air quality, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 28, 2011)

geturgrowon said:


> View attachment 1908046View attachment 1908045 hey ppl heres my 12/12 from seed i kinda neglected it i didnt have that much light so i impervice and put plastic with noches in to hole the braches to space them out to get more light i lolipop it as well so the air could get in there and thro hope u like STAY HIGH


Is that one plant or multiples? If it is more than one plant, you definitely need to select the best one and pull the rest. That little pot won't have room for the roots of more than one for SURE. If it is just one, and you can't put it in a bigger pot, you might consider a root pot or SmartPot (prices vary but typically all under $5 for the smaller sizes). That will allow it to continue to grow but will help maintain the health of the roots in a smaller environment. It is certainly possible to grow it out in a small pot, but it's going to take a little extra skill and care on your part. You may end up having to water it 2x a day to keep it healthy toward the end.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 28, 2011)

Kybudz said:


> All I can say is wow! man wow!hats off to you del I've got couple bagseed going just cause I could . But man making us envious


Del is def THE MAN... CFL's and 12/12...he makes it look so easy! LOL Props to you Del!


----------



## leffect (Nov 28, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Del is def THE MAN... CFL's and 12/12...he makes it look so easy! LOL Props to you Del!




I would agree with you on that mate!!!!!!!

I would be happy with 1/2 oz per plant doing 12/12 never mind the number Del pulls.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 28, 2011)

leffect said:


> I would agree with you on that mate!!!!!!!
> 
> I would be happy with 1/2 oz per plant doing 12/12 never mind the number Del pulls.


Right? I got 12.4g off my first plant (NOT 12/12). If I can pull 1/2 oz off each one I've got going right now, I'll be a happy camper. Actually, I'm counting on a least a full z from the Red Cherry Berry, and secretly hoping for closer to 2.


----------



## leffect (Nov 28, 2011)

am just looking at seeds at the moment, there is so many to choose from. Any recommendations? 


Room is all set up ready and running, currently nurturing a cheese (not 12/12) just to make sure the room is running how it should be. lol


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 28, 2011)

leffect said:


> am just looking at seeds at the moment, there is so many to choose from. Any recommendations?
> 
> 
> Room is all set up ready and running, currently nurturing a cheese (not 12/12) just to make sure the room is running how it should be. lol


Before gathering recommendations, what do you like from your weed? Stoney, head high, flavor, quantity vs quality, etc.

I have a Red Cherry Berry that I am in love with. I haven't finished growing her out so I can't speak to yield or taste, but damn she's fun to grow. VERY bushy and full with so many leaves, they;re starting to grow strangely as they fight for light with each other. It is amazing. I've trimmed and tucked and twisted and she STILL has so many leaves that it is difficult to follow any single one to it's base because they are so tangled. She's a beast! (Pics in my journal).


----------



## leffect (Nov 28, 2011)

I like a couch lock effect, pinned to the sofa. lol. i dont want to waste my time growing crap, so quality is important as is quantity as my grow space aint that big.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 28, 2011)

i agree with you billy.. i'm in 1gallon airpots (well 6L that i have made a bit smaller) as i wanted to keep them short and small... i've still got 4 foot trees and they are not stretched
next time will definitely go a bit smaller with the pot.. probably 3L, but I guess you just need to find what suits your space.. bigger is not always better.. billy knows this more than any other man... 



supersillybilly said:


> M8, Im going to disagree with u here. As I said my mate has plants, all over 4 feet tall in 5l pots(think thats a gallon) He just needs to water and feed them twice a day


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 28, 2011)

some early frost..

pics curtesy of a mate.. strain is TGA deep purple.. starting to get a few purp spots here and there...


----------



## del66666 (Nov 28, 2011)

bubblegum christmas tree...............


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 28, 2011)

one word.... colossal ...

also del.. who's judging this and when is closing date again?



del66666 said:


> bubblegum christmas tree...............


----------



## del66666 (Nov 28, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> one word.... colossal ...
> 
> also del.. who's judging this and when is closing date again?


15th mate..............doesnt look like theres much competition................judges were going to be me, ambs and billy .............guess peeps are all to stoned lol....the bubblegum going to be a mould magnet...........your mate has got some nice looking stuff.........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 28, 2011)

the buds of your mates mantis are so frosty it looks like it was sprayed with fake christmas snow. thanks for posting those amazing pictures .my eyes popped otta my skull when i saw them
what a beautiful mini christmas tree delski. are you going to decorate it? please do, it would look so awesome. the little one next to it is super cute too. theres always something phat growing on in your domain.

there are lots of prizes. seeds, the pepe le pew skunk drawing and the 12/12 from seed rocks poster. ill post them again maybe someone would like to win them or those great seeds . its not too late just take a picture with a 12/12 from seed rocks sign and you could win.


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Nov 28, 2011)

del66666 said:


> bubblegum christmas tree...............


What is that little baby on the ground in the first pic del boy?


----------



## weedmastatx (Nov 28, 2011)

THe first three are #18 og From RP...
The next 4 Pre 98 bubba from cali connetions
Next 2 lemon skunk from DNA


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 29, 2011)

Del get one of these - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Delonghi-148110002-DeLonghi-Compact-Dehumidifier/dp/B000BP81DW/ref=sr_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1322549840&sr=1-1

Your always having trouble with mold. £100 spent on this and it should be the end of your worries. I use an aircon unit that also acts as a de humidifier. Never even had a sniff of mould. (touch wood)

@ Mantz.......it might not be the biggest but its defo the cutest. lol


----------



## del66666 (Nov 29, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> What is that little baby on the ground in the first pic del boy?


its a thc bomb mate.......should be enough for 1 bowl on the volcano lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 29, 2011)

these are the nutes i have in my box. thanks del for asking it gave me the motivation to clean my box out. 
exodus cheese and bubbleomb.... 50 days from seed 12/12 





View attachment 1911310


----------



## del66666 (Nov 29, 2011)

thats a big stash of bottles you have there ambernooskii.........plants are looking mighty fine.....expect you will pull more than a few ounces of those girls..........


----------



## del66666 (Nov 29, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Del get one of these - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Delonghi-148110002-DeLonghi-Compact-Dehumidifier/dp/B000BP81DW/ref=sr_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1322549840&sr=1-1
> 
> Your always having trouble with mold. £100 spent on this and it should be the end of your worries. I use an aircon unit that also acts as a de humidifier. Never even had a sniff of mould. (touch wood)
> 
> @ Mantz.......it might not be the biggest but its defo the cutest. lol


cheers mate already got 1 for my other grow but will def get another for me............


----------



## skinitti666 (Nov 29, 2011)

View attachment 1911381View attachment 1911382View attachment 1911383heres a pic of my little guys theyve been up 1 week and im attempting the 12/12 from start


----------



## kana (Nov 29, 2011)

the garden


----------



## leffect (Nov 29, 2011)

kana said:


> the garden
> 
> View attachment 1911503


Being a tad bit nebby, what strains are they?


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 29, 2011)

hey guys n gals. Finally snapped a couple pics of my first 12/12 from seed. For those of you who dont know me, my first grow ended up having to be chopped 5 weeks early. Lets hope this one goes good. Its a strain a friend of mine made. Supposedly Afgooey crossed with some kind of haze. and supposedly feminized. I guess we shall see within the next couple days. She is 20 days old from the day I planted the germinated seed. How's she looking tho? Also, is this pot size going to be big enough for 12/12? I need to keep it as short as possible.


----------



## kana (Nov 29, 2011)

leffect said:


> Being a tad bit nebby, what strains are they?


i got super silver haze, g13 haze, 2 lemon skunks, og kush, tangerine dream and orange bud


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 29, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> hey guys n gals. Finally snapped a couple pics of my first 12/12 from seed. For those of you who dont know me, my first grow ended up having to be chopped 5 weeks early. Lets hope this one goes good. Its a strain a friend of mine made. Supposedly Afgooey crossed with some kind of haze. and supposedly feminized. I guess we shall see within the next couple days. She is 20 days old from the day I planted the germinated seed. How's she looking tho? Also, is this pot size going to be big enough for 12/12? I need to keep it as short as possible.


Looking good. As for the pot, you can do 12/12 in a cup if you're careful. So if you take good care to make sure she gets enough water, you'll be fine. Good to see you growing again!


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 29, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Looking good. As for the pot, you can do 12/12 in a cup if you're careful. So if you take good care to make sure she gets enough water, you'll be fine. Good to see you growing again!


thanks! yea i seen people grow them in the 16oz beer pong cups I just never knew how they did it lol. And that one pic Amber posted of that big ass plant in a tiny pot. I just hope she'll be fine. She started eating bloom nutes today so transplanting is out of the question yea?


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 29, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> thanks! yea i seen people grow them in the 16oz beer pong cups I just never knew how they did it lol. And that one pic Amber posted of that big ass plant in a tiny pot. I just hope she'll be fine. She started eating bloom nutes today so transplanting is out of the question yea?


Honestly, if it needs to happen, transplanting is never out of the question. Even Mr. Cervantes says so. I transplanted my Alice when she was 5 weeks into flower and she did fine...appreciated it, she did!


----------



## aesan (Nov 29, 2011)

geturgrowon said:


> hey ppl i got a question can i used sugur instead of the molase im on a tight bugget kk thanks let me know sooner the better and would i be able to just put it in with my bloom note or serpeate



I use sugar! with great results thus far. according to high times the plants watered with sugar ended up yielding 20% more

"We did an experiment about 10 years ago and found that buds swell about 20% when sugar is added to irrigation water during the last four weeks of flowering. The sugar could also be enhanced with other flavors, but the flavors don't always come through as a notable taste when the weed is smoked."

http://hightimes.com/grow/jcervantes/1680


----------



## curly604 (Nov 30, 2011)

hey asean you using straight up sugar or molasses? either way how much you using per gallon? cheers bro.


----------



## Kybudz (Nov 30, 2011)

Del I am germinating 15 seeds. Just good mids though . Kind of like a trial run with 12 /12 from seed . Do I need to switch to 12/12 as soon as they surface?


----------



## del66666 (Nov 30, 2011)

Kybudz said:


> Del I am germinating 15 seeds. Just good mids though . Kind of like a trial run with 12 /12 from seed . Do I need to switch to 12/12 as soon as they surface?


hello mate.....yes 12-12 from the off.............you may get a few dffs but im sure you are going to love this style of growing.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hello mate.....yes 12-12 from the off.............you may get a few dffs but im sure you are going to love this style of growing.


I'm loving the 12/12 from seed so far... my baby girl seems to be growing much more advanced and staying real short which is good cuz i got no vertical height to work with. Had to tie my last one down just so it wouldnt touch the lights. With 12/12 I am hoping to avoid that this time. I got a very small room to work with, really only have room for like 3 plants, So I figure if I plant one each month, then I wouldnt have more than 3 in there at a time and harvest one each month... right? Kinda perpetual type deal just for my head. I smoke more than an oz per month but it will save me alot of money I think.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 30, 2011)

... speaking of which, I am now on day 21 for my first girl so I'm gonna start germinating another seed tonight I think. Black Russian or Papaya?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 30, 2011)

Some pics of what got chopped last night, still got a cab full to do...... thos will come down in a few days i reckon, one of which is what i would call my perfect 12/12 from seed plant...if they were all like this girl i would be happy camper. Ill show her off later if i can find me camera lead.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful jimbo! they are so big and fat. how many days from seed did it take mate? and what are those tasty flavors? your really a terrificly talented gardener. Your photos are stunning as well. Thank you for posting them for us. have a lovely day.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 30, 2011)

Very kind words Amber....thank you. Thos are all skunk #1 from sensi, you know its funny...you can grow out a 10 pack of thos beans and have 10 different looking plants lol. They take around 11/12 weeks from seed...you think they aint doing much when they start to bud then they just start going mad and stack on the weight..very quick finishers and not bad on yield but for me its all in the taste and high which is why i like this strain so much.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Very kind words Amber....thank you. Thos are all skunk #1 from sensi, you know its funny...you can grow out a 10 pack of thos beans and have 10 different looking plants lol. They take around 11/12 weeks from seed...you think they aint doing much when they start to bud then they just start going mad and stack on the weight..very quick finishers and not bad on yield but for me its all in the taste and high which is why i like this strain so much.


oh yeah, i remember you mentioning how wonderful the lemon skunk from sensi was. I grew out lemon skunk but they were a gift and i have no clue where they originated from. I must try the sensi strain which you highly recomend. Lemon Skunk is a wicked 12/12 strain, it kickedass over my 12/12 super lemon haze. Most of the same strains i grow all look different as well. Its funny isnt it. Im very glad you were able to find a strain that you enjoy so well. Its very exciting to see the buds pack on weight. My buds are doing that right now and its kinda overwhelming actually. Its a beautiful thing to experience. 
Can you tell me please how you finish you grow? what are you flushing, non flushing methods?
take it easy jimmy


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 30, 2011)

I have always flushed and always will...its a topic of debate i know as people say your starving your plant but the fact is your not if you only do it for a week or so your plants should have enough stored nutes to see them through the flush period, ofcourse im only talking hydro here..i have never grown in soil. All i do is reduce my ec when its about two weeks from the chop, ill continue feeding until the last week but by which time my ec will only be around 0.5ish, the last week is nothing but water. Yeah that sensi strain i grow is just plain old skunk #1, the lemon strain ive done was from DNA, i vegged that one and it was a cracking smoke i have one on the go 12/12 from seed but shes a bad un lol, shes one lanky bitch and nowt to look at but she will still give me some decent smoke for xmas......and shes all mine no sharing this bud out.... xmas or not.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Nov 30, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Some pics of what got chopped last night, still got a cab full to do...... thos will come down in a few days i reckon, one of which is what i would call my perfect 12/12 from seed plant...if they were all like this girl i would be happy camper. Ill show her off later if i can find me camera lead.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912590View attachment 1912589View attachment 1912588View attachment 1912587View attachment 1912586View attachment 1912585View attachment 1912584View attachment 1912583View attachment 1912582




holy shit man! that pic of the one in ur hand is insane. someday.... someday....


----------



## aesan (Nov 30, 2011)

curly604 said:


> hey asean you using straight up sugar or molasses? either way how much you using per gallon? cheers bro.


I used 3 tablespoons per gallon bro!


----------



## aesan (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful 12/12er jimmy! Good luck with all the trimming =)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> I have always flushed and always will...its a topic of debate i know as people say your starving your plant but the fact is your not if you only do it for a week or so your plants should have enough stored nutes to see them through the flush period, ofcourse im only talking hydro here..i have never grown in soil. All i do is reduce my ec when its about two weeks from the chop, ill continue feeding until the last week but by which time my ec will only be around 0.5ish, the last week is nothing but water. Yeah that sensi strain i grow is just plain old skunk #1, the lemon strain ive done was from DNA, i vegged that one and it was a cracking smoke i have one on the go 12/12 from seed but shes a bad un lol, shes one lanky bitch and nowt to look at but she will still give me some decent smoke for xmas......and shes all mine no sharing this bud out.... xmas or not.


Yes, flushing is a very heated debate. Its funny how sensitive some growers are about the techniques they use. Personally i have flushed, not flushed and drowned my girls all in trial. I will NEVER NOT flush ever again. I ruined my harvest by NOT flushing. The herb was super harsh and i dont like smoking or vaping it. 
Drowning was awesome. I will do that again. 
When you say you grow in Hydro.. do you mean coco? LOL.. i have had a similar mix up with the sales rep at the hydro store. I didnt recall ever seeing a DWC setup in your images. maybe i have just been mezmerized by your beautiful girls and never looked down at the pots?hahah
Thanks for clearing up my misunderstanding with stains. Lemon Skunk DNA and Skunk #1 sensi.
Even though your lemon is ugly I would like to see a picture of her one day if possible. haha, thats funny about xmas bud sharing jimmy. You too sweet not to share, im sure it will all be gone by the time the new year is here. 
take care


----------



## del66666 (Nov 30, 2011)

is that all one plant in pic 8 mate.......cracking job as ever jimmy.....


----------



## Kybudz (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank man . Im sure if I can have half of the sucess you're having I will like it . Thank you


----------



## bigbud2012 (Nov 30, 2011)

_*i got a growbox thats just over 3 n half feet*_ *and 2 n half feet square ive grown from veg for about week and half then switched to 12/12 yes i know this isnt from 12/12 but almost ...and i agree that the 12/12 causes the plants to grow smaller and compact rather than long and lanky and ready to pop out the top of ya growbox. i know this because i vegged a few plants a few years ago in a big cupboard and vegged for to long and they shot up almost hittin my ceiling and by the time i flowered they was male ....lol wished i started from 12/12 back then*.....


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 30, 2011)

what do you guys think? del? jimmy? ambs?
thinking mag.. but its strange.. its only affecting the very top bud (usually starts lower doesn't it?), rest of the plant seems fine
ph is correct and i've upped the calmag twice now.
if it is mag def will it go green again once corrected? or just stop it from spreading?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 30, 2011)

Pretty sure its not MG mantz, first thing i thought was iron def. Ive never had it tho its just from memory, also thought it might be light stress but looks more like a nute def the more i look at it. If it is iron its early stages.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 30, 2011)

aesan said:


> Beautiful 12/12er jimmy! Good luck with all the trimming =)


Dont ya just hate that bit. Gotta do mine during the night as the wife hates the stink, so its cups of teas, plenty of herb and late night movies lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 30, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes, flushing is a very heated debate. Its funny how sensitive some growers are about the techniques they use. Personally i have flushed, not flushed and drowned my girls all in trial. I will NEVER NOT flush ever again. I ruined my harvest by NOT flushing. The herb was super harsh and i dont like smoking or vaping it.
> Drowning was awesome. I will do that again.
> When you say you grow in Hydro.. do you mean coco? LOL.. i have had a similar mix up with the sales rep at the hydro store. I didnt recall ever seeing a DWC setup in your images. maybe i have just been mezmerized by your beautiful girls and never looked down at the pots?hahah
> Thanks for clearing up my misunderstanding with stains. Lemon Skunk DNA and Skunk #1 sensi.
> ...


Yeah i can remeber the first crop i ever did in nft many moons ago, i never flushed...didnt know anything about that. The smoke nearly made me vom, as you say the smoke is harsh and tastes nasty. I have flushed ever since, yeah when i say coco im talking hydro, ill be posting my nft grow here some time in jan so you can see how well it performs. As for my lanky lemon skunk...........................yeah i might let you see her


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> is that all one plant in pic 8 mate.......cracking job as ever jimmy.....


Haha i wish.......cheers man.


----------



## aesan (Nov 30, 2011)

I love the way the house smells while trimming.... they should make a damn candle


----------



## supersillybilly (Nov 30, 2011)

When its chop time, thats when Im at my most para. Stinks too much. Mantz, that looks light light stress. Im a master at light bleaching. lol


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 1, 2011)

I did have my suspicions ... It's my first time on the hps .. It was sitting at about 8" but heat didn't seem to be a problem.. Hand test was barely warm and my thermometer at can canopy level was at decent temps throughout. Reflector is a cooltube attached to vent so you can touch the glass and its not even warm. Light too intense maybe?

I've raised it already as much as I can and they don't seem to be getting any taller anymore so fingers crossed




supersillybilly said:


> When its chop time, thats when Im at my most para. Stinks too much. Mantz, that looks light light stress. Im a master at light bleaching. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 1, 2011)

Its defo light bleaching m8. U can see it on the flower as well. Fuck, I do it every grow. Nothing to worry about. Your going to be happy with the HPS m8. Is it a 600? They always give me fat buds. Im just going to PM u


----------



## skinitti666 (Dec 1, 2011)

View attachment 1913335View attachment 1913336View attachment 1913337week4 of 12/12 for my big one and you guys inspired me to 12/12 from seed so i got 4 little guys 9 days from soil


----------



## del66666 (Dec 1, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> View attachment 1913335View attachment 1913336View attachment 1913337week4 of 12/12 for my big one and you guys inspired me to 12/12 from seed so i got 4 little guys 9 days from soil


looking good mate........glad we inspired someone to do something.............


----------



## del66666 (Dec 1, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> what do you guys think? del? jimmy? ambs?
> thinking mag.. but its strange.. its only affecting the very top bud (usually starts lower doesn't it?), rest of the plant seems fine
> ph is correct and i've upped the calmag twice now.
> if it is mag def will it go green again once corrected? or just stop it from spreading?


as jimmy says mate i dont reckon its mag or cal...............whats your feeding schedule and doses at the moment mate.......


----------



## del66666 (Dec 1, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> I did have my suspicions ... It's my first time on the hps .. It was sitting at about 8" but heat didn't seem to be a problem.. Hand test was barely warm and my thermometer at can canopy level was at decent temps throughout. Reflector is a cooltube attached to vent so you can touch the glass and its not even warm. Light too intense maybe?
> 
> I've raised it already as much as I can and they don't seem to be getting any taller anymore so fingers crossed


oops sbilly sorted it then................


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 1, 2011)

aesan said:


> I love the way the house smells while trimming.... they should make a damn candle


I agree! Hmmm... my ex-DIL makes candles...wonder what a candle made with trim would be like?


----------



## michaeljdumpout (Dec 1, 2011)

I love this thread it has driven me to do amazing things in my new op....just thinking of all the new possibilities thanks dell666 u have really made this happen for.me


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Dec 1, 2011)

My three amigos, day 27 of 12/12 from seed, still no sign of gender from the sleestack but fingers crossed for sure!

View attachment 1913580View attachment 1913582View attachment 1913577View attachment 1913578View attachment 1913579


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice babies, Cherrybomb!


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 1, 2011)

hey quick question: i know having too much stretch is a bad thing, but is it also bad to not have enough stretch? My 12/12 from seed looks exactly like cherrybomb's and they are the same age, but there is no stretch AT ALL. its working on its 5th node and is MAYBE 3.5" tall. Its also starting to get its real branches (idk what theyre called... the ones that grow below the main nodes that the buds actually grow on)


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 1, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> hey quick question: i know having too much stretch is a bad thing, but is it also bad to not have enough stretch? My 12/12 from seed looks exactly like cherrybomb's and they are the same age, but there is no stretch AT ALL. its working on its 5th node and is MAYBE 3.5" tall. Its also starting to get its real branches (idk what theyre called... the ones that grow below the main nodes that the buds actually grow on)


I have never heard it referred to as a bad thing. Most people try to keep their plants as compact as possible because that's how the buds stack up and get huge.

This is what you get when you have zero stretch: She's got so much going on in there that there are leaves overlapping and shoving other leaves around, final odd-numbered leaf growing out of the center rather than inline with the others, all sorts of stuff, but she's gonna be one bad ass bitch when she gets done... I've never topped her or anything and this is what I got.













She's a little droopy looking in that pic because it was a nighttime, just before lights out pic and she is always a little "tired" around then. Her night-night time is 11:00 and by 10:30ish, she is really sleepy


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> hey quick question: i know having too much stretch is a bad thing, but is it also bad to not have enough stretch? My 12/12 from seed looks exactly like cherrybomb's and they are the same age, but there is no stretch AT ALL. its working on its 5th node and is MAYBE 3.5" tall. Its also starting to get its real branches (idk what theyre called... the ones that grow below the main nodes that the buds actually grow on)


Hi man  my plants are more stretchy than i'd ideally like, i've been away from my place quite frequently and so have maybe been a bit too careful with the lighting for safetys sake. When i am around they are close as hell though, but i'm using cfls so they need to be!
Also, these are mostly sativas....but it's only my second grow so i'm not sure if that has much bearing at this stage  lol
Bluejeans' zero-stretch pic looks very busy!


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 1, 2011)

cherrybomb74 said:


> Bluejeans' zero-stretch pic looks very busy!


That's not even the half of it...the pic doesn't begin to show how really "busy" it is in there. I'm planning to take some clones this weekend and i was looking at her last night to find possible clone sites. It's unbelievable trying to navigate through the forest in there. I literally have to take a stem at the end and use both hands to follow it back to where it is attached to the main branch. There is no visual line of sight for a single branch in there. It is a JUNGLE! 

Despite what I always advise about not trimming fan leaves, I have trimmed over 50 leaves off of her, all from the bottom, and she is STILL a monstrosity. I had to take bottom leaves off just so I could find the top of the reservoir under there and lift and lower it without chopping leaves in half every time. I am anxious to start seeing hairs on her very soon (and NO NANNERS!!!) I can't imagine what she is going to look like in full bloom.


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Dec 1, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> I can't imagine what she is going to look like in full bloom.


Hopefully a very hefty lady!  
Good luck for deserved rewards from it, looking nice


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 1, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> what do you guys think? del? jimmy? ambs?
> thinking mag.. but its strange.. its only affecting the very top bud (usually starts lower doesn't it?), rest of the plant seems fine
> ph is correct and i've upped the calmag twice now.
> if it is mag def will it go green again once corrected? or just stop it from spreading?


hey Mantz, 
i have what appears to be the same leaf issue as you.freaked me out.. top leaves and buddage
here are some pictures of the beginning stages to recovery.
Light Bleaching and Cal mag deficency is what i was told .(sillybilly and delski came to recsue)(thanks you guys)
so i raised my light (this did begin shortly after switching to my HPS as well)
and i now suppliment every feed with a cal mag booster. COCO is cal mag deficent. I use Hesi coco and hammerhead in flower as well. Things have dramatically improved as you can tell. My girls are looking real good now. Good luck .


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Amber, is that PINK buddage I see?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 1, 2011)

what? really pink buddage..could i have accidently mixed seeds and lables while planting..cuz i did have 3 blackroses that i planted .and i do recalll a little confusion back then.lol
and the black roses would have had pink buddage....damn your good granny! i will investigate this further when they wake up tonite. 
i thought i killed them all because they were males .
. we missed you yesterday grandma.im glad your back .i was worried you got run over by a raindeer. xox amber


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 1, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what? really pink buddage..could i have accidently mixed seeds and lables while planting..cuz i did have 3 blackroses that i planted .and i do recalll a little confusion back then.lol
> and the black roses would have had pink buddage....damn your good granny! i will investigate this further when they wake up tonite.
> i thought i killed them all because they were males .
> . we missed you yesterday grandma.im glad your back .i was worried you got run over by a raindeer. xox amber


If you truly have PINK buddage, I will send you my addy for a clone for Christmas! LOL


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 1, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> I have never heard it referred to as a bad thing. Most people try to keep their plants as compact as possible because that's how the buds stack up and get huge.
> 
> This is what you get when you have zero stretch: She's got so much going on in there that there are leaves overlapping and shoving other leaves around, final odd-numbered leaf growing out of the center rather than inline with the others, all sorts of stuff, but she's gonna be one bad ass bitch when she gets done... I've never topped her or anything and this is what I got.
> 
> ...



Gorgeous. Yea i seen plants look like that before and never really knew why. guess it makes sense. Mine is only a little over 20 days from seed so doesnt look like that lol, but soon


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 1, 2011)

So.... my lights just came on for the day and as I enter my room I realize that I left a little 11w CFL turned on in the room all night. Not right on my girl, but it def kept her awake. My girl is only like 20-25 days old. Been 12/12 since germ. Is this enough to cause her to herm? It seems as tho she didnt grow as much over night as she usually does. Looks pretty much how she did yesterday and usually I notice alot of change overnight....


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 1, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> So.... my lights just came on for the day and as I enter my room I realize that I left a little 11w CFL turned on in the room all night. Not right on my girl, but it def kept her awake. My girl is only like 20-25 days old. Been 12/12 since germ. Is this enough to cause her to herm? It seems as tho she didnt grow as much over night as she usually does. Looks pretty much how she did yesterday and usually I notice alot of change overnight....


While that is in no way a good thing, most likely no real harm done. My Alice had a couple of dark periods interrupted during her flowering phase and she did okay. Probably lost a little yield, but she was fine. Don't sweat it too bad. Shit happens... LOL


----------



## bigbud2012 (Dec 1, 2011)

_*a plant can take a green light for up to 5 mins*_ not sure about white light but i have done the same thing with my plants by leaving a light on during nighttime from seed on 12/12 and theyve both turned out female :O)


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 1, 2011)

bigbud2012 said:


> _*a plant can take a green light for up to 5 mins*_ not sure about white light but i have done the same thing with my plants by leaving a light on during nighttime from seed on 12/12 and theyve both turned out female :O)


5 min, I thought they couldnt see the green light and you could leave it on as long as you need to if your performing maint. or whatever, is that not true?


----------



## weedmastatx (Dec 1, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> I have never heard it referred to as a bad thing. Most people try to keep their plants as compact as possible because that's how the buds stack up and get huge.
> 
> This is what you get when you have zero stretch: She's got so much going on in there that there are leaves overlapping and shoving other leaves around, final odd-numbered leaf growing out of the center rather than inline with the others, all sorts of stuff, but she's gonna be one bad ass bitch when she gets done... I've never topped her or anything and this is what I got.
> 
> ...


looks like some bubba kush


----------



## buster7467 (Dec 2, 2011)

Here is a few pics of my blue widow crossed with AK47. This is 12/12 from seed and that is the only way i grow.


----------



## 1212FROMSEEDROCKS (Dec 2, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> 5 min, I thought they couldnt see the green light and you could leave it on as long as you need to if your performing maint. or whatever, is that not true?


i agree green lights cant be seen is what i read...........


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 2, 2011)

weedmastatx said:


> looks like some bubba kush


I thought so too...but she's not a Kush at all. She's a Red Cherry Berry and she is an indica:

*Type :* *Indica / Sativa
Flowering :* *Photoperiod
Genetics :* *Skunk #1 x Californian Indica
Flowering Time :* *Medium
Outdoor Harvest :* *Mid October
Height :* *Medium
THC Level : 14 % CBD: 1.2 %
Characteristics :* *Big yields / high THC content* 

I am dying to see her in full flower!


----------



## Mr G row (Dec 2, 2011)

hey 12/12ers just sharing a few photos of where im up to, i have 1 aroma, 1 lemon skunk (only 1 of the lemon out of 3 made it this far, thanks again to GH seeds  ) 6 big bomb all in coco, also i have a new home made aeroponics system with 4 big bomb in (big thanks to jimmygreenfingers for helping me build that!) this is the 1st time i have tried hydro and i am very impressed with how fast and good they are growing in there! i cant wait to see the difference.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 2, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> hey 12/12ers just sharing a few photos of where im up to, i have 1 aroma, 1 lemon skunk (only 1 of the lemon out of 3 made it this far, thanks again to GH seeds  ) 6 big bomb all in coco, also i have a new home made aeroponics system with 4 big bomb in (big thanks to jimmygreenfingers for helping me build that!) this is the 1st time i have tried hydro and i am very impressed with how fast and good they are growing in there! i cant wait to see the difference.
> 
> View attachment 1915699View attachment 1915700


So, could you explain the basics of how that works? What is the pump you have in the bottom...air or water? And what does the apparatus do? Obviously has little jets...looks cool as hell!


----------



## Mr G row (Dec 2, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> So, could you explain the basics of how that works? What is the pump you have in the bottom...air or water? And what does the apparatus do? Obviously has little jets...looks cool as hell!


yeah, the pump is a mj1000 water pump and it just sits at the bottom of the res pumps the water up through the filter through the manifold and then through the 8 misters and the roots get sprayed 24/7 with water, i did try using 360 sprinklers but they were to powerful and caused the lid to leek so i had to go with the misters, very easy to build thanks to jimmy helping me.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 2, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> While that is in no way a good thing, most likely no real harm done. My Alice had a couple of dark periods interrupted during her flowering phase and she did okay. Probably lost a little yield, but she was fine. Don't sweat it too bad. Shit happens... LOL


yea im not too worried even if it herms out, that would be my luck. lol. I'm pretty good at finding random ways to destroy my crop overnight. About how long in 12/12 from seed does it usually take to show sex? this little incident has probably confused and stunted my baby. I shoulda gave her some superthrive last night huh? Should I give her a little tonight? lights come on in 5 hours. She has been steady 12/12 until yesterday i guess was 36/12 lol. I started germinating a feminized black russian seed a couple days ago. I'm hoping that has sprouted today


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 2, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> yeah, the pump is a mj1000 water pump and it just sits at the bottom of the res pumps the water up through the filter through the manifold and then through the 8 misters and the roots get sprayed 24/7 with water, i did try using 360 sprinklers but they were to powerful and caused the lid to leek so i had to go with the misters, very easy to build thanks to jimmy helping me.


yea man that looks like it would be fun to build even. So I never understood how in hydro the roots get so damn big. Supposedly if they get enough water the root system stays small right? thats how people grow 12/12ers in 16oz party cups right? So if your shit is getting water CONSTANTLY then why ur roots get so big in hydro?


----------



## Mr G row (Dec 2, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> yea man that looks like it would be fun to build even. So I never understood how in hydro the roots get so damn big. Supposedly if they get enough water the root system stays small right? thats how people grow 12/12ers in 16oz party cups right? So if your shit is getting water CONSTANTLY then why ur roots get so big in hydro?


i think they will just keep growing all the way to the end, im guessing the more roots it can grow the more the plant can produce, this is the 1st time i have ever seen the roots grow like this so its all new to me, i have seen photos of roots in this kind of system an the roots can get very big.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 2, 2011)

yea, i'm new to EVERYTHING lol but every pic i seen of hydro roots they seem massive yet they constantly have water, so its not like they are stretching out to find food right? idk just always confused me. I know there is someone here that can answer that question... just a matter of when they wake up. lol


----------



## Mr G row (Dec 2, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> yea, i'm new to EVERYTHING lol but every pic i seen of hydro roots they seem massive yet they constantly have water, so its not like they are stretching out to find food right? idk just always confused me. I know there is someone here that can answer that question... just a matter of when they wake up. lol


yeah thats true lol those plants have not been in there long and the roots are growing fast, i imagine that they look big because they dont spread like when they are in soil/coco they just hang down.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 2, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> hey 12/12ers just sharing a few photos of where im up to, i have 1 aroma, 1 lemon skunk (only 1 of the lemon out of 3 made it this far, thanks again to GH seeds  ) 6 big bomb all in coco, also i have a new home made aeroponics system with 4 big bomb in (big thanks to jimmygreenfingers for helping me build that!) this is the 1st time i have tried hydro and i am very impressed with how fast and good they are growing in there! i cant wait to see the difference.
> 
> View attachment 1915699View attachment 1915700
> 
> View attachment 1915704View attachment 1915706View attachment 1915707View attachment 1915708View attachment 1915709View attachment 1915712View attachment 1915713View attachment 1915716


Looking sweet Mr G, vey nice indeed, system seems to be doing its job, plants have come on well since i saw them last. Top work fella.


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi 12/12ers , I am about to try 12/12 not quite from seeds but they just sprouted. I am wondering when you guys start to feed normally? do they need food earlier^? I am using a supersoil and I am wondering if I should have a smaller buffer zone than the usual before they get into the hot soil. Thanks


----------



## Mr G row (Dec 2, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Looking sweet Mr G, vey nice indeed, system seems to be doing its job, plants have come on well since i saw them last. Top work fella.


thanks mate! yeah they are growing up fast! couldn't of done it without you!


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 2, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> yeah, the pump is a mj1000 water pump and it just sits at the bottom of the res pumps the water up through the filter through the manifold and then through the 8 misters and the roots get sprayed 24/7 with water, i did try using 360 sprinklers but they were to powerful and caused the lid to leek so i had to go with the misters, very easy to build thanks to jimmy helping me.


Mr G, your water is going in your pot 24/7^? it looks like you use dirt is that right? I dont understand how the roots would not rot if its always wet..1?


----------



## UFEELIT? (Dec 2, 2011)

yes your plants will stop growing and u will get nothing from it if u dont re-pot, better yet if u have 2 re-pot one and get back to us after you discover something everyone is tryin to tell you, my advice is take the advice lol


----------



## Mr G row (Dec 2, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> Mr G, your water is going in your pot 24/7^? it looks like you use dirt is that right? I dont understand how the roots would not rot if its always wet..1?


yeah its on all the time so they dont dry out, they are in coco, i think it wont rot because its constantly being refreshed, but you asking the wrong person about that because im new to hydro and just getting my head around it, i have a lot of reading to do.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 2, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> thanks mate! yeah they are growing up fast! couldn't of done it without you!


Glad to help man, def wanna see how these girls do so keep me posted mate im itchin to get my nft grow on the go looking at your pics.

@hypocrite420, i would think it has to do with much more O2 available at the root zone as to why the roots get large quickly in certain types of hydro. That would be my guess anyway


----------



## Mr G row (Dec 2, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Glad to help man, def wanna see how these girls do so keep me posted mate im itchin to get my nft grow on the go looking at your pics.
> 
> @hypocrite420, i would think it has to do with much more O2 available at the root zone as to why the roots get large quickly in certain types of hydro. That would be my guess anyway


yeah will do. i will be trying nft next so i will probably be picking your brain again lol


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 2, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Glad to help man, def wanna see how these girls do so keep me posted mate im itchin to get my nft grow on the go looking at your pics.
> 
> @hypocrite420, i would think it has to do with much more O2 available at the root zone as to why the roots get large quickly in certain types of hydro. That would be my guess anyway


That makes sense. That combined with Mr. G's idea that they are growing straight down instead of out wide in soil... hmm I want to set up a system just like that, but I need to FIRST be able to harvest a mature plant in soil before I move on to bigger and better things lol. I have so much bad luck it sucks


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 2, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> yeah will do. i will be trying ntf next so i will probably be picking your brain again lol


Pick away man


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 2, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> That makes sense. That combined with Mr. G's idea that they are growing straight down instead of out wide in soil... hmm I want to set up a system just like that, but I need to FIRST be able to harvest a mature plant in soil before I move on to bigger and better things lol. I have so much bad luck it sucks


All need a bit of luck man at some point, it will change tho mate....cant be unlucky all the time, keep things simple and you cant go far wrong.


----------



## skinitti666 (Dec 2, 2011)

View attachment 1915821View attachment 1915822day 10 12/12 for my little guys


----------



## Mr G row (Dec 2, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> That makes sense. That combined with Mr. G's idea that they are growing straight down instead of out wide in soil... hmm I want to set up a system just like that, but I need to FIRST be able to harvest a mature plant in soil before I move on to bigger and better things lol. I have so much bad luck it sucks


we all have bad luck, i have had loads with seeds going herm on me and just not growing because of bad genetics. you just have to take it and keep going,


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 2, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> View attachment 1915821View attachment 1915822day 10 12/12 for my little guys


what you got there mate


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 2, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> we all have bad luck, i have had loads with seeds going herm on me and just not growing because of bad genetics. you just have to take it and keep going,


that sucks man. I hope I dont run into the bad genetic thing... All my seeds are from a buddy who bred them himself. He is a fucking genius so I trust his work, but yea I suppose anything could go wrong and really I have had alot more good luck than bad as far as growing. Even when I have to chop 5 weeks early I still got smoke and I'm not in jail and still have my children so yea I shouldnt be bitching.


----------



## Mr G row (Dec 2, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> that sucks man. I hope I dont run into the bad genetic thing... All my seeds are from a buddy who bred them himself. He is a fucking genius so I trust his work, but yea I suppose anything could go wrong and really I have had alot more good luck than bad as far as growing. Even when I have to chop 5 weeks early I still got smoke and I'm not in jail and still have my children so yea I shouldnt be bitching.


i need a friend like that lol.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 2, 2011)

Talking of bad luck seems something is a miss with my leccy usage, it seems i use way more in the day yet i do my growing at night. It aint a little more its a shitload more infact its a mega shitload more i just cant figure it out. Something is drawing so much power its insane, im suprised the leccy company hasnt phoned and asked why i use so much power in a few months that the average household would use in a year. I havent a clue what can be going on here but looks like im in for fun and games i could do without.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 2, 2011)

man, this is awesome MR. G row. its amazingly cool. hey it gave me an idea. wouldnt it be neat to build one of these but in an aquarium so you can see everthing going on and even watch the roots grow. i understand the roots cant be exposed to light, but is all light bad. can they be exposed to black light or some other wave of light with no significant impact. Or is there a light that can actually boost root health?


----------



## Mr G row (Dec 2, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Talking of bad luck seems something is a miss with my leccy usage, it seems i use way more in the day yet i do my growing at night. It aint a little more its a shitload more infact its a mega shitload more i just cant figure it out. Something is drawing so much power its insane, im suprised the leccy company hasnt phoned and asked why i use so much power in a few months that the average household would use in a year. I havent a clue what can be going on here but looks like im in for fun and games i could do without.


thats not good! you got no idea what it is then? i bet your bills are massive anyway!


----------



## Mr G row (Dec 2, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> man, this is awesome MR. G row. its amazingly cool. hey it gave me an idea. wouldnt it be neat to build one of these but in an aquarium so you can see everthing going on and even watch the roots grow. i understand the roots cant be exposed to light, but is all light bad. can they be exposed to black light or some other wave of light with no significant impact. Or is there a light that can actually boost root health?


thanks amber! yeah that would be good if you could do something like that and see it all growing, not sure if anyone has ever tried that. i have seen someone with a clear plastic tub (sort of see through) whith the same setup but dont know how they got on with the light getting through.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 2, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> thats not good! you got no idea what it is then? i bet your bills are massive anyway!


Normally run couple 1000watts for me grow and run at night, bills pretty good really for my grow usage but according to the bill im running 30/40 units during the day (unit being 1000w) and theres just me and the kids at home with the plasma tv on for them, yeah the odd light maybe and the washing machine but not that much from what i can work out. Somefink aint right gonna go maplins tomorrow and get one of thos plug in leccy moniter things and see if i can work out wtf is going on. Way i see it someones nicking my juice or the meters iffy


----------



## Mr G row (Dec 2, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Normally run couple 1000watts for me grow and run at night, bills pretty good really for my grow usage but according to the bill im running 30/40 units during the day (unit being 1000w) and theres just me and the kids at home with the plasma tv on for them, yeah the odd light maybe and the washing machine but not that much from what i can work out. Somefink aint right gonna go maplins tomorrow and get one of thos plug in leccy moniter things and see if i can work out wtf is going on. Way i see it someones nicking my juice or the meters iffy


them plug in elec meters are good they may give you an idea, not suer if someone could nick your elec without going in your house? is it possible to phone them and get them to have a look without them knowing what your upto?


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 2, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> them plug in elec meters are good they may give you an idea, not suer if someone could nick your elec without going in your house? is it possible to phone them and get them to have a look without them knowing what your upto?


Trouble is they wanna do an investigation if i take it to far. They couldnt careless how much i use as long as i pay the bill so ive no real worries and although its seems something is not right the actual cost isnt megga dosh. I just cant see how i can use more units during the day when most of the leccy usage as far as i can work out is for my grow which is at night. I just need to track down whats drawing all this power during the day, thought the old emerrsion heater was left on when i swapped boilers but no, that was taken out.. could it be faulty wiring? i dunno...i really have no idea lol. Im keeping track every 24 hrs what the meter says and ill get one of thos plug in jobs and see what i can figure out. Wanna add another 600w in jan but only if i can sort out this shit.


----------



## Mr G row (Dec 2, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Trouble is they wanna do an investigation if i take it to far. They couldnt careless how much i use as long as i pay the bill so ive no real worries and although its seems something is not right the actual cost isnt megga dosh. I just cant see how i can use more units during the day when most of the leccy usage as far as i can work out is for my grow which is at night. I just need to track down whats drawing all this power during the day, thought the old emerrsion heater was left on when i swapped boilers but no, that was taken out.. could it be faulty wiring? i dunno...i really have no idea lol. Im keeping track every 24 hrs what the meter says and ill get one of thos plug in jobs and see what i can figure out. Wanna add another 600w in jan but only if i can sort out this shit.


its a tough 1, something must be using it, turn everything off in the day an see what usage it says and go from there, they tell you how much your using at that time and how much it costs you a day with the power you use. let me know if you figure it out


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 2, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> its a tough 1, something must be using it, turn everything off in the day an see what usage it says and go from there, they tell you how much your using at that time and how much it costs you a day with the power you use. let me know if you figure it out


Yeah will do. It could be that i do use more units in the day than at night.....just dont seem right that i use all this power in the day. Tomorrow im switching off everything form the mains and see what the meter does then go from there. Its all fun and games............. i will find out whats going on here.

Im off to take some bud porn pics. Chopping again tonight, hope theres something worth watching.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 2, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Talking of bad luck seems something is a miss with my leccy usage, it seems i use way more in the day yet i do my growing at night. It aint a little more its a shitload more infact its a mega shitload more i just cant figure it out. Something is drawing so much power its insane, im suprised the leccy company hasnt phoned and asked why i use so much power in a few months that the average household would use in a year. I havent a clue what can be going on here but looks like im in for fun and games i could do without.


how do you figure that you are using more during the day? that is crazy.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 2, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Normally run couple 1000watts for me grow and run at night, bills pretty good really for my grow usage but according to the bill im running 30/40 units during the day (unit being 1000w) and theres just me and the kids at home with the plasma tv on for them, yeah the odd light maybe and the washing machine but not that much from what i can work out. Somefink aint right gonna go maplins tomorrow and get one of thos plug in leccy moniter things and see if i can work out wtf is going on. Way i see it someones nicking my juice or the meters iffy



disregard my question then lol. yea sounds like there may be a problem with the meter. That would suck balls. Good luck with all that.


----------



## Mr G row (Dec 2, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah will do. It could be that i do use more units in the day than at night.....just dont seem right that i use all this power in the day. Tomorrow im switching off everything form the mains and see what the meter does then go from there. Its all fun and games............. i will find out whats going on here.
> 
> Im off to take some bud porn pics. Chopping again tonight, hope theres something worth watching.


yeah thats the best thing to do! have fun with your chop, will lookout for the pic's. chat soon.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 2, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> how do you figure that you are using more during the day? that is crazy.


My bill says im using more units in the day time than i do at night when theres about 2500watts worth of grow going on lol. Just dont figure out how this is possible. The electric co dont care, its me that says it seems strange. So time to turn Sherlock Holmes and do some investigations.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 2, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> disregard my question then lol. yea sounds like there may be a problem with the meter. That would suck balls. Good luck with all that.


Too late haha


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 2, 2011)

Heres whats comming down tonight. I love these type of 12/12 plants, no branching just plenty of bud. Looks like tonights movie is "The Thing" lol, an oldie but not bad.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 2, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Heres whats comming down tonight. I love these type of 12/12 plants, no branching just plenty of bud. Looks like tonights movie is "The Thing" lol, an oldie but not bad.
> 
> View attachment 1915983View attachment 1915982View attachment 1915981View attachment 1915980View attachment 1915979



do plants grow like that just depending on strain? or do you have to do something special? cuz mine is already branching out and not even 25 days old from seed. I would rather just one big bud like that. BEAUTIFUL! Easier to trim too i would imagine. Your night is going to smell a whole lot better than mine


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 2, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> do plants grow like that just depending on strain? or do you have to do something special? cuz mine is already branching out and not even 25 days old from seed. I would rather just one big bud like that. BEAUTIFUL! Easier to trim too i would imagine. Your night is going to smell a whole lot better than mine


More down to pheno than strain i reckon. Thos i chopped a few days ago are the same strain and germed at the same time... yet they were much taller and more lower branches than this lot, infact you'd probably think these were a different strain. Last time i grew out a load of skunk they looked like these, dunno what there gonna look like lol. I wasnt gonna bother with sensi skunk after this grow.... i had some bad germ rates, but man i wanna do some more lol...gonna have to give them one more go or try another version of skunk#1. Anyone know who has the best version of this strain, ive always done sensi as they've been around along time so figured they had a more true version. Yeah house is gonna smell nice...to me anyway...just the wife dont agree.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 2, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> More down to pheno than strain i reckon. Thos i chopped a few days ago are the same strain and germed at the same time... yet they were much taller and more lower branches than this lot, infact you'd probably think these were a different strain. Last time i grew out a load of skunk they looked like these, dunno what there gonna look like lol. I wasnt gonna bother with sensi skunk after this grow.... i had some bad germ rates, but man i wanna do some more lol...gonna have to give them one more go or try another version of skunk#1. Anyone know who has the best version of this strain, ive always done sensi as they've been around along time so figured they had a more true version. Yeah house is gonna smell nice...to me anyway...just the wife dont agree.



nice. Yea this is my second grow and I only got one plant. the first I had 2 GORGEOUS ladies and a clone from each one. I had to chop the older ones 5 weeks early and just throw the clones away because of some drama. But even tho there was not much bud on them they stunk the whole house up. I can only imagine how your house will smell. Yea my girlfriend doesnt smoke, but she actually liked the smell while I was trimming.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 2, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> nice. Yea this is my second grow and I only got one plant. the first I had 2 GORGEOUS ladies and a clone from each one. I had to chop the older ones 5 weeks early and just throw the clones away because of some drama. But even tho there was not much bud on them they stunk the whole house up. I can only imagine how your house will smell. Yea my girlfriend doesnt smoke, but she actually liked the smell while I was trimming.


My other half hates it lol,... so i do it when the kids are in bed and she goes upstairs to watch whatever it is girls watch on t.v, some crap no doubt lol. Night times the only real safe time to do it for me. I had a party for my little girl a few days ago, house full of people and most past within feet of my grow and no one smelt a thing. Odour control at its best lol.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 2, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> do plants grow like that just depending on strain? or do you have to do something special? cuz mine is already branching out and not even 25 days old from seed. I would rather just one big bud like that. BEAUTIFUL! Easier to trim too i would imagine. Your night is going to smell a whole lot better than mine


Why, what did you do to stink yours up? LOL

I've got a pot roast, carrots and potatoes in the crock pot...my house won't smell LIKE jimmygreenfings house will, but dang it, it will smell GOOD! That's granny vittles!


----------



## curly604 (Dec 2, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Heres whats comming down tonight. I love these type of 12/12 plants, no branching just plenty of bud. Looks like tonights movie is "The Thing" lol, an oldie but not bad.
> 
> View attachment 1915983View attachment 1915982View attachment 1915981View attachment 1915980View attachment 1915979



yo jimmy great job man , how much you think each one of those girls are gonna weigh each after their all dried up? and what strain was it again?


----------



## Mr G row (Dec 2, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Heres whats comming down tonight. I love these type of 12/12 plants, no branching just plenty of bud. Looks like tonights movie is "The Thing" lol, an oldie but not bad.
> 
> View attachment 1915983View attachment 1915982View attachment 1915981View attachment 1915980View attachment 1915979


nice plants jimmy! wish mine looked like that, i used seedsman skunk 1, they ended up stretching like mad but the germ rate from there is good, only had 1 seed not germ an i have had quite a few off them.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 2, 2011)

Sup 12/12ers....Here are my PLPs still no sex yet.

*Purple Le' Pew Day 25 12/12 from seed...*

View attachment 1916435View attachment 1916433View attachment 1916432
View attachment 1916436
View attachment 1916434

Peace

BKB


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 2, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> My other half hates it lol,... so i do it when the kids are in bed and she goes upstairs to watch whatever it is girls watch on t.v, some crap no doubt lol. Night times the only real safe time to do it for me. I had a party for my little girl a few days ago, house full of people and most past within feet of my grow and no one smelt a thing. Odour control at its best lol.


thats awesome man. yea I used a couple of those gel odor absorber things and they worked for the first few weeks of flowering, but when it really started stinking they didnt do SHIT. I got a shit setup but I just want some homegrown personal smoke ya know.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 2, 2011)

oH yeah, oh yeah..... i like IT LIKE that BKB
I WAS JUST looking at my pepe seeds.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 2, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Why, what did you do to stink yours up? LOL
> 
> I've got a pot roast, carrots and potatoes in the crock pot...my house won't smell LIKE jimmygreenfings house will, but dang it, it will smell GOOD! That's granny vittles!


mmm  again better than mine lol. The only bud I got at the moment is some outdoor grown shit from a buddy. He just plants a bunch and doesnt go back to check on them for months, so they all mate and it comes out some leafy, seedy bullshit, but hey it was a free sack of weed and I'm in need lol. PLUS it was cured in the oven so thats what my house is smelling like lol. Charred Leaf.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 2, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oH yeah, oh yeah..... i like IT LIKE that BKB
> I WAS JUST looking at my pepe seeds.


Stop starring at them seeds and germinate them....LOL

Thanks Ambz for the kind words!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Sailor Jerry (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey jimmy, those plants look awesome. Im not sure if its been already asked, but what size are those pots? Ive got a pretty small cabinet and I think I could fit enough of those pots into my cabinet and grow them 12/12 from seed to yield the same as growing out 1 or two plants with a longer veg period. 

If I could get 3-4 oz every 3 months that would be enough to last me til the next crop is ready.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 3, 2011)

curly604 said:


> yo jimmy great job man , how much you think each one of those girls are gonna weigh each after their all dried up? and what strain was it again?


Cheers curly....im the worst when it comes to guessing weight but i'd say 1-2 oz each, i reckon it will be around 7 oz total. There all skunk #1 frome sensi.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 3, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> nice plants jimmy! wish mine looked like that, i used seedsman skunk 1, they ended up stretching like mad but the germ rate from there is good, only had 1 seed not germ an i have had quite a few off them.


Yeah been looking into other versions of this strain, g13 labs do one so might give that a go.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Dec 3, 2011)

Sailor Jerry said:


> Hey jimmy, those plants look awesome. Im not sure if its been already asked, but what size are those pots? Ive got a pretty small cabinet and I think I could fit enough of those pots into my cabinet and grow them 12/12 from seed to yield the same as growing out 1 or two plants with a longer veg period.
> 
> If I could get 3-4 oz every 3 months that would be enough to last me til the next crop is ready.


Thanks man. I use 6.5 ltr pots for all my 12/12 grows. 12/12 from seed will give you 3-4 oz mate, how bigs your cab and what light you got?


----------



## Mr G row (Dec 3, 2011)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> Yeah been looking into other versions of this strain, g13 labs do one so might give that a go.


i would be good to see how they are, i really like skunk #1 but the ones i have grown stretch a bit too much, other than that i really like it. i would defiantly grow it again.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 3, 2011)

Sailor Jerry said:


> Hey jimmy, those plants look awesome. Im not sure if its been already asked, but what size are those pots? Ive got a pretty small cabinet and I think I could fit enough of those pots into my cabinet and grow them 12/12 from seed to yield the same as growing out 1 or two plants with a longer veg period.
> 
> If I could get 3-4 oz every 3 months that would be enough to last me til the next crop is ready.



thats exactly what i want to do... kinda. i want to harvest 1 plant per month thats about enough to keep my head right. Eventually when I get this new hobby down right and my kids are a little older, I might try to be as cool as Jimmy and del. hahahaha in my dreams.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 3, 2011)

evening.. 
new show..

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/weed-wars/


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 3, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> evening..
> new show..
> 
> http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/weed-wars/


 i want to watch that


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 3, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> evening..
> new show..
> 
> http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/weed-wars/


Been looking forward to this.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 3, 2011)

just watched the first episode (was a double).. look alright..

that steve guy is funny.. sage sour anyone? lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 3, 2011)

BREAKING NEWS BREAKING NEWS.. the inventors of the VOLCANO have just announced the new PLENTY VAPORiZOR. 
check this bad boy out.. just in time to add to the chrimbo list.
https://www.wholesalevaporizers.com/articles/press-and-media/plenty-vaporizer/


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 4, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> BREAKING NEWS BREAKING NEWS.. the inventors of the VOLCANO have just announced the new PLENTY VAPORiZOR.
> check this bad boy out.. just in time to add to the chrimbo list.
> https://www.wholesalevaporizers.com/articles/press-and-media/plenty-vaporizer/



Thats so fuckin sweet. the package even comes with a grinder hahaha. How much you think its gonna cost? The volcano has always been WAYYYYYY too expensive for me to get.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> Thats so fuckin sweet. the package even comes with a grinder hahaha. How much you think its gonna cost? The volcano has always been WAYYYYYY too expensive for me to get.


248 euros.................


----------



## del66666 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> Thats so fuckin sweet. the package even comes with a grinder hahaha. How much you think its gonna cost? The volcano has always been WAYYYYYY too expensive for me to get.


mine is 4 years old and still going strong so i cant agree that they are expensive plus a they are covered for the first 3 years..............


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 4, 2011)

del66666 said:


> mine is 4 years old and still going strong so i cant agree that they are expensive plus a they are covered for the first 3 years..............


true, true. I just dont have the loot all at once. If I could a bank loan for a bong maybe... lol. I know the thing pays for itself. I have used a couple different ones and loved them. Same thing with nice grow lights and stuff. I'm poor man. I'm using CFLs and I know a HPS would pay for itself in 1 grow, just dont got the loot.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 4, 2011)

She's scroggin well...

Short Vid...
[video=youtube;Ecbw-yfkEzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ecbw-yfkEzE[/video]

Long Vid...
[video=youtube;dASThbSjZCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dASThbSjZCA[/video]


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 4, 2011)

lookin GREAT brother. I would like to eventually try a scrog. Just checked my room and my Afgooey is starting to sprout her first pistils 
Also my Black Russian bean cracked today so I put her in a lil soil and got a light over her. 12/12 LETS GO!!!!


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 4, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> lookin GREAT brother. I would like to eventually try a scrog. Just checked my room and my Afgooey is starting to sprout her first pistils
> Also my Black Russian bean cracked today so I put her in a lil soil and got a light over her. 12/12 LETS GO!!!!


I have several plants going at 12/12 right now. Trying to build up my smoke pantry. I want to scrog just a couple of plants on a larger scale, thats when its really fun!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 4, 2011)

there aint nothin like kickin back and watchin a BigBuddzzzzy video eating some TCH cottoncandy! home theater at its best! 
View attachment 1920188

View attachment 1920190

im back.... well i ate the cotten candy with high expectations. what a bust. it didnt do a fecking thing except give me a bloody headache! ha, welll at least i didnt pay for the shit.. later on stoners...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 4, 2011)

hi everyone
should i start flushing now? 
my bubblebombs and exodus cheese backcrosses


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 5, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hi everyone
> should i start flushing now?
> my bubblebombs and exodus cheese backcrosses
> View attachment 1920287
> ...


looks SO tasty. I have twin 3 year old girls that are OBSESSED with pink leopard print btw. Them pics just made our day lol.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 5, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> true, true. I just dont have the loot all at once. If I could a bank loan for a bong maybe... lol. I know the thing pays for itself. I have used a couple different ones and loved them. Same thing with nice grow lights and stuff. I'm poor man. I'm using CFLs and I know a HPS would pay for itself in 1 grow, just dont got the loot.


I totally feel ya... sometimes we just gotta do what we can. I do CFL's for the same reason; however, since I'm in this for the love and not the money, I'm prob going to stick with my CFL's (I get to smoke stuff I grew - win/win!) because they don't give me heat issues, they don't cost a lot to run, and I can easily add to or reconfigure my set up to fit my needs.

A nice vape would be fun though...never tried one.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 5, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> there aint nothin like kickin back and watchin a BigBuddzzzzy video eating some TCH cottoncandy! home theater at its best!
> 
> im back.... well i ate the cotten candy with high expectations. what a bust. it didnt do a fecking thing except give me a bloody headache! ha, welll at least i didnt pay for the shit.. later on stoners...


How sadly disappointing. And I was just going to ask about the cotton candy... do you think the fault lies in the concept or the strain it was prepared from?


----------



## Mr G row (Dec 5, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hi everyone
> should i start flushing now?
> my bubblebombs and exodus cheese backcrosses
> View attachment 1920287
> ...


hi amber, nice looking plant, i dont think you should start flushing yet, i start flushing when i see the brown hairs starting, usually when about 25% of the hairs are brown.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 5, 2011)

thanks mr.G.. I will patiently wait. 
im researching how to make hash.
any recommendations? bubble, ice? 
im looking into ordering the bubble bags?how many should i get? 
have a nice work week!


----------



## mr.green123 (Dec 5, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks mr.G.. I will patiently wait.
> im researching how to make hash.
> any recommendations? bubble, ice?
> im looking into ordering the bubble bags?how many should i get?
> have a nice work week!


have a look at this
[video=youtube;QLgEvfNCv_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLgEvfNCv_M[/video]


----------



## Mr G row (Dec 5, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks mr.G.. I will patiently wait.
> im researching how to make hash.
> any recommendations? bubble, ice?
> im looking into ordering the bubble bags?how many should i get?
> have a nice work week!


glad to help, its best to wait so you get the best smoke you can, i have no idea about making hash, the only thing i have seen was on youtube i think where they use the filter bags and ice, good luck if you give it a go, post your results


----------



## skinitti666 (Dec 5, 2011)

View attachment 1920748View attachment 1920749View attachment 1920750View attachment 1920751View attachment 1920752View attachment 1920753View attachment 1920754View attachment 1920755make some bho im going to attempt that but while im here heres some pics of my babies day 13 of my 12/12 from seed


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks mr.G.. I will patiently wait.
> im researching how to make hash.
> any recommendations? bubble, ice?
> im looking into ordering the bubble bags?how many should i get?
> have a nice work week!


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 5, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks mr.G.. I will patiently wait.
> im researching how to make hash.
> any recommendations? bubble, ice?
> im looking into ordering the bubble bags?how many should i get?
> have a nice work week!



Hey as all of you know, I am for sure a noob and havent even got a full grow under my belt, but when I had to chop my plants down last month I had a shitload of leaf and stem... They were like almost 6 weeks premature so THC content wasnt what it should have been by any means. But I took all the leaf and made ISO hash out of it. Its REALLY ghetto and I felt like I was making crystal meth or somethin but it worked GREAT and it was easy and I didnt even have good shit like you got. If you havent heard of this ghetto way to do it, you take all the trim and chop it up and throw it in a mason jar. Fill the jar up with isopropyl alcohol (just to the level where it covers the pile of trim). Shake the jar vigorously for like 20 seconds and the THC dissolves into the alcohol. Then pour that shit through a doubled up coffee filter and strain out just the green liquid into a pyrex dish. Cook the dish on very low on stovetop so that the water and alcohol evaporates and leaves the THC. Take a razor blade and scrape it up. I know people are gonna bash on me for doing this, but hey that shit was AWESOME. Better than any hash I ever spent money on.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 5, 2011)

hey hippy, thanks for the cool way to make the ISO hash . I just saw a video about ice hash using the same technique with cold water through a coffee filter like that. 
Im also interested im making hash oil. I need the 120 micron bag for that and some everclear. then i think i cook it like you did. 
I picked up some Rick simpson hash oil this weekend in a tb syringe.. looking forward to trying it soon.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 5, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey hippy, thanks for the cool way to make the ISO hash . I just saw a video about ice hash using the same technique with cold water through a coffee filter like that.
> Im also interested im making hash oil. I need the 120 micron bag for that and some everclear. then i think i cook it like you did.
> I picked up some Rick simpson hash oil this weekend in a tb syringe.. looking forward to trying it soon.



yea glad you didnt just completely shoot down the idea. It was seriously good shit. Just kinda sketchy. If you cook the alcohol off make sure you got plenty of ventilation going and cook it SLOW. I have heard of people blowing their kitchens up from being careless. I have a flat, glass-top electric stove so it was convenient and no open flame.


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2011)

Ambs, you don't need to cook the alcohol off, just let it evaporate, then no housey blowey upski!!

the method I use:
Grind up bud and put in a bottle/jar
Pour over everclear, enough to cover the product.
Shake for 30-40 second.
Pour out through a filter and into a tray.
Leave tray to sit for a day or so (second day you can speed up process with a hair dryer for example)
3 days tops and you should have very pure resin/hash oil.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 5, 2011)

DST said:


> Ambs, you don't need to cook the alcohol off, just let it evaporate, then no housey blowey upski!!
> 
> the method I use:
> Grind up bud and put in a bottle/jar
> ...


hahah, no housey blowsy upsy is goodsie! i could def see us blowing the house up... like something out of a three stooges skit.lol
thanks for the recipe, i need to get those micron filter bags. I was lookin on line and im wondering if there is a huge difference in quality of the bag. I was thinking of getting the 5 gallon 8 bag kit.


----------



## l8arrival (Dec 5, 2011)

del66666 said:


> im perpetual so yes you will get to see some start to finish, ive got more grapefruit, northern lights, bubblebomb,lemon skunk and royal hash coming up, the last i cropped was an orange bud, finished within 11 weeks, its first flowers showed at 2 1/2 weeks old and gave me 2 oz dry.......


Del mate, did you do any sort of topping or fim technique or something similar to receive the yield you did per plant


----------



## IrishFarmeR (Dec 5, 2011)

12/12 from seed it is, have a chocolope growing at the moment finished in 2 weeks so im going to pop some seeds in some soil and stick them in the grow closet this weekend...Has anyone got any tips for this...I have some bio biz all mix to use as my medium and already have some 7L pots...Whats a good strain for this would love someting tasty and fruity like whiteberry has anyone tried this on 12/12 from seed


----------



## BlitzedKreg (Dec 5, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> Hey as all of you know, I am for sure a noob and havent even got a full grow under my belt, but when I had to chop my plants down last month I had a shitload of leaf and stem... They were like almost 6 weeks premature so THC content wasnt what it should have been by any means. But I took all the leaf and made ISO hash out of it. Its REALLY ghetto and I felt like I was making crystal meth or somethin but it worked GREAT and it was easy and I didnt even have good shit like you got. If you havent heard of this ghetto way to do it, you take all the trim and chop it up and throw it in a mason jar. Fill the jar up with isopropyl alcohol (just to the level where it covers the pile of trim). Shake the jar vigorously for like 20 seconds and the THC dissolves into the alcohol. Then pour that shit through a doubled up coffee filter and strain out just the green liquid into a pyrex dish. Cook the dish on very low on stovetop so that the water and alcohol evaporates and leaves the THC. Take a razor blade and scrape it up. I know people are gonna bash on me for doing this, but hey that shit was AWESOME. Better than any hash I ever spent money on.


So that hash worked out good for you eh bud? Cause i only have a few plants and want a cheap easy way to make some hash/oil.

cheers +rep


----------



## ML75 (Dec 5, 2011)

damn those look so fucking good


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 5, 2011)

Kool, glade I ran up on this. 


mr.green123 said:


> have a look at this
> [video=youtube;QLgEvfNCv_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLgEvfNCv_M[/video]


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 5, 2011)

BlitzedKreg said:


> So that hash worked out good for you eh bud? Cause i only have a few plants and want a cheap easy way to make some hash/oil.
> 
> cheers +rep


yea brother, it worked... didnt get much out of it tho cuz my plants were so premature. I ran into trust issues and had to chop like 3 weeks into flowering. I imagine if it had been a full grow then I would have made more hash... I smoked all of it out of a Gravity Bong (and I take BIG GB hits...) so figure maybe 10 big ass GB tokes out of all the leaf off these plants. not much but let me tell you this: I have smoked the finest bubble hash, and maybe it was a placebo effect cuz it was MINE but that shit got me soooo much more smacked.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey, my little 12/12 girl right now has been acting funny the past week or so and I just want some opinions... For the past week or so she has been acting as tho she may be over-watered... This IS a possibility as I dont know wtf I am doing lol. I have tried to let her dry out between waterings but dont want her to sit bone dry for the 12 hours my lights are off so I been keeping her BARELY moist. Every day when she dries up she perks back up, but the first 2 bottom fan leaves never seem to do SHIT. They just sit there touching the dirt and looking all droopy. Kinda dry and brittle, but not too bad i suppose... They just worry me as this is my only plant at the moment... any ideas/suggestions? Would it be a good or bad idea to remove them? She is almost 4 weeks old. 12/12 from seed. MG soil. MG bloom booster 1/4 dose. idk whats going on here. maybe paranoia...


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Dec 5, 2011)

Your plant looks great. Stop being paranoid. Most leaves look like that. Once the plant gets bigger, they will drop off, and as the plant continues to grow, it will drop more and more bottom leaves if there is no adequate lighting. You also should wait until the top soil is dry, and the bottom soil is slightly moist before each watering. This allows for roots to get oxygen much more efficiently. Or, if you do not want to worry much about over watering, place an air stone into your water bucket a day before watering. This will mix air into your water, and provide more air to your roots when you feed the plants. Pump and airstone costs less than 10$ in an aquarium store. Get on it cowboy.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 6, 2011)

So how who's entering the 12.12 comp?
Is there a list of entrants yet?

Postcards should arrive tomorrow


----------



## 1212FROMSEEDROCKS (Dec 6, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> So how who's entering the 12.12 comp?
> Is there a list of entrants yet?
> 
> Postcards should arrive tomorrow


just you i reckon so you stand a pretty good chance of winning. bloody lazy stoners.


----------



## 1212FROMSEEDROCKS (Dec 6, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hi everyone
> should i start flushing now?
> my bubblebombs and exodus cheese backcrosses
> View attachment 1920287
> ...


you joking about flushing i hope.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 6, 2011)

1212FROMSEEDROCKS said:


> just you i reckon so you stand a pretty good chance of winning. bloody lazy stoners.


LOL, I would have entered, but none of my current grow is 12/12 from seed.


----------



## 1212FROMSEEDROCKS (Dec 6, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> LOL, I would have entered, but none of my current grow is 12/12 from seed.


Doesnt have to be, just a funny, cannabis related, maybe festive pic and must have a poster saying 12-12 from seed rocks.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 6, 2011)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Your plant looks great. Stop being paranoid. Most leaves look like that. Once the plant gets bigger, they will drop off, and as the plant continues to grow, it will drop more and more bottom leaves if there is no adequate lighting. You also should wait until the top soil is dry, and the bottom soil is slightly moist before each watering. This allows for roots to get oxygen much more efficiently. Or, if you do not want to worry much about over watering, place an air stone into your water bucket a day before watering. This will mix air into your water, and provide more air to your roots when you feed the plants. Pump and airstone costs less than 10$ in an aquarium store. Get on it cowboy.



awesome thanks brother. I actually have an airstone from an old aquarium. Just gotta get a pump i suppose. Thats actually a great idea. atleast it would take some worry and stress off me lol. +rep if I could, but I gotta spread it around first lol


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 6, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> LOL, I would have entered, but none of my current grow is 12/12 from seed.


yea seriously. del has said several times that it doesnt have to have your plants in it. And if you do use your plants they dont have to be 12/12 from seed. Just gotta have the poster somewhere in it. I liked the example of smoking a joint in a tigers cage or whatever lol. I know one of the local cops pretty well and was thinking about asking him if I could pretend to be driving his car while ripping a fresh clean bong or something but I dont want to run the risk of getting him in trouble. I dont know what I'm gonna do. I entered but gave up on ideas I think. Did del ever say whether or not a little photoshopping is allowed? Maybe I do the cop thing and photoshop 12/12 FROM SEED ROCKS down the side of his car instead of "police" hahahaha


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 6, 2011)

Thx Dr. A.T. 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> there aint nothin like kickin back and watchin a BigBuddzzzzy video eating some TCH cottoncandy! home theater at its best!
> View attachment 1920188
> 
> View attachment 1920190
> ...


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 6, 2011)

No photoshop, 12.12 poster/sign needs to be a real element within the photo.. Unless you are so good that no one can tell the difference 



Hypocrite420 said:


> yea seriously. del has said several times that it doesnt have to have your plants in it. And if you do use your plants they dont have to be 12/12 from seed. Just gotta have the poster somewhere in it. I liked the example of smoking a joint in a tigers cage or whatever lol. I know one of the local cops pretty well and was thinking about asking him if I could pretend to be driving his car while ripping a fresh clean bong or something but I dont want to run the risk of getting him in trouble. I dont know what I'm gonna do. I entered but gave up on ideas I think. Did del ever say whether or not a little photoshopping is allowed? Maybe I do the cop thing and photoshop 12/12 FROM SEED ROCKS down the side of his car instead of "police" hahahaha


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 6, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> No photoshop, 12.12 poster/sign needs to be a real element within the photo.. Unless you are so good that no one can tell the difference


How you doing mantz. With a face like yours you'll need to photoshop. Dont want some yank filing a lawsuit against you.lol


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 6, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> No photoshop, 12.12 poster/sign needs to be a real element within the photo.. Unless you are so good that no one can tell the difference


lol that would be awesome tho you gotta admit. I GOT AN IDEA!!! I gotta get on this! when is it over? 15th?


----------



## skinitti666 (Dec 6, 2011)

how do you enter the 12/12 contest someone tell me something


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 6, 2011)

just PM del "im in"


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 6, 2011)

I got a great idea, gonna have the poster, cannabis, AND be festive. Only downside is its gonna run me atleast 30$ and I might cop a couple charges in the process. I live in a communist state


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 6, 2011)

U wanna see the state of the place I live.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 6, 2011)

skinitti666 said:


> how do you enter the 12/12 contest someone tell me something


pic ............cannabis related.....funny would be good........festive would be cool......must have a sign ..poster..in pic saying 12-12 from seed rocks.......


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 6, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> U wanna see the state of the place I live.


lol where u at? Im in northern VA. like 30 minutes from D.C. I have had my license suspended for 11 years for bullshit pot charges. Ive done jail time for the most retarded nonviolent acts. Then with no license I cant really support twin 3 year old kids so I have to drive with no license and cop charges for that all the time and just get more and more shit tacked on. Once ur in the system here you dont get out. I would move in a heartbeat but my girlfriend has 2 other kids from a different relationship so we get them every other week and that wont work out...


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 6, 2011)

I was just trying to be funny my American friend. Im from sunny Scotland(thats me now being sarcastic.lol) Its just how u Americans all live in states. In Scotland your mother would say "look at the state of this room." ie meaning it was like a bomb had hit it. Lost in translation I suspect. Ive lost my DL twice. Still driving. lol


----------



## Sk33tINnOObs (Dec 6, 2011)

Del... So all your plants you just skip the 18/6 and go straight to the 12/12 as soon as they sprout?


----------



## del66666 (Dec 6, 2011)

we all ready for chrimbo then?........where the hell did the last 12 months go.......where the hell did my life go?...............where the hell did my wife go............thats all the cops ever ask me........never mind i hear santa clause is coming to town...best bring his own fucking smoke.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 6, 2011)

mrs clause will be looking for a shag again..
she's pissed as Santa only cums once a year.. and its doon the fookin chimney..









del66666 said:


> we all ready for chrimbo then?........where the hell did the last 12 months go.......where the hell did my life go?...............where the hell did my wife go............thats all the cops ever ask me........never mind i hear santa clause is coming to town...best bring his own fucking smoke.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 6, 2011)

del66666 said:


> we all ready for chrimbo then?........where the hell did the last 12 months go.......where the hell did my life go?...............where the hell did my wife go............thats all the cops ever ask me........never mind i hear santa clause is coming to town...best bring his own fucking smoke.


LMFAO DEL!!!!!!!!! hahahaha I ask myself that exact same shit every day.


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 6, 2011)

Sounds German the Claus fellow u speak of. Never heard of or seen any Germans grow weed. Good pornos though. lol


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 6, 2011)

tell me again what i'm gonna be winning billy? 
by "good" you mean midget bestiality don't you? edit: cos that's what you into right? just had to explain in case you didn't get it mate..





supersillybilly said:


> Sounds German the Claus fellow u speak of. Never heard of or seen any Germans grow weed. Good pornos though. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 6, 2011)

Midget porn.....lol Always look for a girl with small hands


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 6, 2011)

wow what a perv


----------



## geturgrowon (Dec 6, 2011)

hey amber check out mt thread i got some buds hanging


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 6, 2011)

he's a real sicko ambs.. the other day he asked me what was better than 2 x 16 year olds..i told him i didn't know.. to which he replied 16 x 2 year olds..



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow what a perv


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 6, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> he's a real sicko ambs.. the other day he asked me what was better than 2 x 16 year olds..i told him i didn't know.. to which he replied 16 x 2 year olds..


i dosent really surprise me too too much. he looks really creepy, im so glad i have a concealed weapons permit. he oozes pimpy slime with that dark evil glare. i would NOT walk on the same side of the road as him if i saw him coming my way. the poor migets.


----------



## geturgrowon (Dec 6, 2011)

aahah that fucked and funny at the same time man ur jail bait lol fucking RIU theres some weird ppl jk if thats what u like then dont share man they aint any 16 years here for u to get ur small hand on lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey mantz dont get me labelled on this site as a perv. Amber that avatar is Jimmy Nail. Its a long standing joke between me and Del. Cut a long story short I said his avatar looked like Jimmy Nail(Frank Zappa) Anyway you should youtube him and get a laugh at his songs. Pure 80's gold.


----------



## Serial Violator (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello people im back on English shores because Gran Canaria sucked.
This is the plan for my next grow which will be 12-12, same set up as before, tent,600w in a cool tube, Canna Nutes and Air-pots. Im going to be doing maybe 5-6 different strains which include,2 LSD fem,2 Blue Cheese fem,2 Sage reg,2 Dairy Queen reg,2 AK48 fem and 2 more which i cant remember the names of at the moment. Has anyone had any experience with these strains doing 12-12???? if so any advice will be more than welcomed. Cheers


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 7, 2011)

Serial Violator said:


> Hello people im back on English shores because Gran Canaria sucked.
> This is the plan for my next grow which will be 12-12, same set up as before, tent,600w in a cool tube, Canna Nutes and Air-pots. Im going to be doing maybe 5-6 different strains which include,2 LSD fem,2 Blue Cheese fem,2 Sage reg,2 Dairy Queen reg,2 AK48 fem and 2 more which i cant remember the names of at the moment. Has anyone had any experience with these strains doing 12-12???? if so any advice will be more than welcomed. Cheers


Where's ur blue cheese from?


----------



## Serial Violator (Dec 7, 2011)

Not 100% but i think its Barneys but i might be wrong they're round a mates house at the moment


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 7, 2011)

Serial Violator said:


> Not 100% but i think its Barneys but i might be wrong they're round a mates house at the moment


I've done barneys, 8 weeker nice smooth cheesey smoke lol..... From what I hear Big Buddha's is the daddy blue cheese just what I've heard. I'm gettin a buddha ready for clones to start beginning of January


----------



## Serial Violator (Dec 7, 2011)

It may be from buddha i know its one of the 2


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 7, 2011)

Lol av had a smoke of some tasty buddha cheese n it wiz tasty but this'l b ma first attempt at the blue


----------



## Serial Violator (Dec 7, 2011)

what about any of the others? have you or anyone grown them out?


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey I just snapped some pics last night of my first 12/12 lady. She is an Afgooey fem around 30 days from seed. How does she look? I am only using CFLs and one t8 ballast. A real ghetto setup too, but seems to be liking it. I think I have achieved pretty much 0 stretch. (which is good because last time I had to tie them down from being taller than my lights.) She is working on her 7th node and is only a tad bit taller than a Bic lighter. She's got white hairs sprouting everywhere now and is starting to smell real nice.  Been a bit over-watered at times, and I chopped the first fan leaves off cuz they were becoming mutated, but thats the only problems I have had so far. She still has nice BIG cotyledons even. I began feeding her small nutes at like a week old so I guess the cotyledons never got used... is this bad? should I chop them? are they gonna release too many nutes when I dont need them? I'm a paranoid bastard when it comes to these things. I want to thank all you guys n gals tho for helping me learn so much. And extra special thanks to Del for starting this thread in the first place. Great group of people.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 7, 2011)

you dont need to chop anything mate............thety are a good bunch of people on here arent they, was just thinking that myself...............looking good mate


----------



## skinitti666 (Dec 7, 2011)

View attachment 1923148View attachment 1923149View attachment 1923150looking good hypo let me go ahead and put my lil things up i transplanted the day b4


----------



## skinitti666 (Dec 7, 2011)

day 15 of my 12/12 from seed


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 7, 2011)

a sample of things to come.. postcards have arrived 

little bit of psychosis...


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 7, 2011)

I should make some postcards too. I really do appreciate all the help and wisdom from you guys and girls. My girlfriend is all about this site called shutterfly and gets stuff like that made all the time. Maybe she'll help me make some. Maybe some New Years cards... She can get free stamps from her work too so wont even cost us shit to mail em all. If you want to drop me a postcard I can PM you my address.


----------



## skinitti666 (Dec 7, 2011)

hook me up(stamps)


Hypocrite420 said:


> I should make some postcards too. I really do appreciate all the help and wisdom from you guys and girls. My girlfriend is all about this site called shutterfly and gets stuff like that made all the time. Maybe she'll help me make some. Maybe some New Years cards... She can get free stamps from her work too so wont even cost us shit to mail em all. If you want to drop me a postcard I can PM you my address.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 7, 2011)

she has a machine that prints them directly on the envelope so it wouldnt work unless you mailed me a box filled will all the envelopes u want mailed and she would have to put them all into the machine that puts the stamp on them.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 7, 2011)

Franking machine.. I've got a Frederick machine.. It prints acid stamps



Hypocrite420 said:


> she has a machine that prints them directly on the envelope so it wouldnt work unless you mailed me a box filled will all the envelopes u want mailed and she would have to put them all into the machine that puts the stamp on them.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 7, 2011)

My 12/12 scrog entry is literally growing out the corner!! Im going to have a hard time keeping this plant from growing over my blooming ladies. Ive already had to clip a couple of fan leaves! I hate to do that but a Brotha gotta do what a Brotha gotta do to get those BigBudzzz!

[video=youtube;66nvuS6OSCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66nvuS6OSCw[/video]


----------



## buster7467 (Dec 7, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> mrs clause will be looking for a shag again..
> she's pissed as Santa only cums once a year.. and its doon the fookin chimney..


 If she was just holding the 12/12 poster i would vote for her to win. Very nice.


----------



## buster7467 (Dec 7, 2011)

Some bud from 2 small plants that finished at 7 weeks of flowering. I hang the bud up to dry for 4 days and then put it in jar to start the curing. This has been in the jar for 3 days. And the other pics are from another one that will be getting chopped within the week. I will probably have 3 to chop in a week and then another 3 the next week. This is Bluewidow crossed with AK47. Now that i have one grow done, i am familiar enough with it to setup the next grow to maximize yield and take advantage of all usable space. I will be doing vertical scrog. This time i just placed them around the bulb and let them grow how ever they wanted. I wanted to get the average sqft that each would take up.Well here are a few pics.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 7, 2011)

buster7467 said:


> Some bud from 2 small plants that finished at 7 weeks of flowering. I hang the bud up to dry for 4 days and then put it in jar to start the curing. This has been in the jar for 3 days. And the other pics are from another one that will be getting chopped within the week. I will probably have 3 to chop in a week and then another 3 the next week. This is Bluewidow crossed with AK47. Now that i have one grow done, i am familiar enough with it to setup the next grow to maximize yield and take advantage of all usable space. I will be doing vertical scrog. This time i just placed them around the bulb and let them grow how ever they wanted. I wanted to get the average sqft that each would take up.Well here are a few pics.



Nice! thats your first grow? I got some questions for ya then brother: what were you using as far as a medium and lights? How long did that one in the first pic veg for? Are you going to veg on your next grow or go 12/12 from seed? lol 

Looks very tasty tho. +rep


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 7, 2011)

hey btw quick update: that black russian seed that I planted last week never sprouted. I poked around in the soil a bit to find the bean because it wasnt very deep at all. When i found it I noticed that the shell from the seed was stuck tight to the plant trying to grow within. I think its dead but I tore the shell off GENTLY anyways and put it back under the light lol. I started germinating a Papaya seed tho tonight just in case this Black russian doesnt sprout. Kinda disappointing. I guess this is why people germinate more than one bean at a time huh? I just only got so much room and dont want to have multiple seeds crack and then have to throw some away...


----------



## buster7467 (Dec 8, 2011)

No this is not my first grow. I have been growing pretty much non stop for 4 years now. I am growing in 2 liter bottles using 100% perlite hempy bucket style. I have been growing 12/12 from seed for about 2.5 years now and wont do it any other way. I use 600w hps. Zero veg time.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 8, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> hey btw quick update: that black russian seed that I planted last week never sprouted. I poked around in the soil a bit to find the bean because it wasnt very deep at all. When i found it I noticed that the shell from the seed was stuck tight to the plant trying to grow within. I think its dead but I tore the shell off GENTLY anyways and put it back under the light lol. I started germinating a Papaya seed tho tonight just in case this Black russian doesnt sprout. Kinda disappointing. I guess this is why people germinate more than one bean at a time huh? I just only got so much room and dont want to have multiple seeds crack and then have to throw some away...


Actually, if you use fem seeds, most people only crack one at a time (or how ever many they intend to grow). The main reason for cracking multiple seeds is if you're not sure of the sex and want to be sure to end up with at least one plant. I was always taught to use the rule of 3 with regular seeds. Plant 3x as many as you hope to get plants...If you want 2 plants, germ 6 seeds so you can toss the males and still get the 2 fems you wanted.

Sorry your Black Widow is having troubles...leave it alone and it might come up anyway. I'd wait at least a couple of weeks before giving up.


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Dec 8, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Actually, if you use fem seeds, most people only crack one at a time (or how ever many they intend to grow). The main reason for cracking multiple seeds is if you're not sure of the sex and want to be sure to end up with at least one plant. I was always taught to use the rule of 3 with regular seeds. Plant 3x as many as you hope to get plants...If you want 2 plants, germ 6 seeds so you can toss the males and still get the 2 fems you wanted.
> 
> Sorry your Black Widow is having troubles...leave it alone and it might come up anyway. I'd wait at least a couple of weeks before giving up.


Hi guys/gals  wish i'd had more than one sleestack bean to crack...alas the one i did have is looking "manly"
View attachment 1924750View attachment 1924751

So left with two girls, the Eva Monsters...hope they start living up to their name now the gentleman has exited the room!
View attachment 1924752
View attachment 1924753View attachment 1924754

Hypocrite420, definitely give your Black Russian a chance, my monsters were stuck down and trapped by the seed shell, they looked a bit puny but they're starting to thrive now


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 8, 2011)

buster7467 said:


> No this is not my first grow. I have been growing pretty much non stop for 4 years now. I am growing in 2 liter bottles using 100% perlite hempy bucket style. I have been growing 12/12 from seed for about 2.5 years now and wont do it any other way. I use 600w hps. Zero veg time.


Nice! Yea I shoulda looked at your join date lol. So I need to get a HPS when this lease is up in April. I think a 400w will be more than enough for me. Any recommendations from anyone on best quality for price of HPS? Maybe a kit with bulbs included lol


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 8, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Actually, if you use fem seeds, most people only crack one at a time (or how ever many they intend to grow). The main reason for cracking multiple seeds is if you're not sure of the sex and want to be sure to end up with at least one plant. I was always taught to use the rule of 3 with regular seeds. Plant 3x as many as you hope to get plants...If you want 2 plants, germ 6 seeds so you can toss the males and still get the 2 fems you wanted.
> 
> Sorry your Black Widow is having troubles...leave it alone and it might come up anyway. I'd wait at least a couple of weeks before giving up.



Yea it pissed me off really. I was looking forward to keeping them all spaced out a month apart from eachother... oh well. Got the papaya germinating now. we'll try that and then next time go with the black russian.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 8, 2011)

cherrybomb74 said:


> Hi guys/gals  wish i'd had more than one sleestack bean to crack...alas the one i did have is looking "manly"
> View attachment 1924750View attachment 1924751
> 
> So left with two girls, the Eva Monsters...hope they start living up to their name now the gentleman has exited the room!
> ...


Yea thanks, I'm gonna continue to water it. how long should I give it before i chuck it tho? Sorry about the male, but you know what? I havent seen male preflowers with my own eyes yet. My first grow BOTH of my plants looked like they were hermies... When they started to sprout white hairs, they also started forming little pods like I see in your picture there. In about 2 weeks of growing these pods EVERYWHERE, the pods opened up and there was no pollen in them. Only clusters of more white hairs. So I guess it wasnt the same type of pods you have but it was confusing. The plant I have now has no pods at all just the hairs. Maybe it was just a weird strain I had? or false pods i have heard of?


----------



## RaiderZone (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello All,

This thread has caught my interest and I thought I would give this a shot. My girl here is Mendo Purps from bagseed at day 34. Still has a long ways to go.



-RZ


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 8, 2011)

RaiderZone said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This thread has caught my interest and I thought I would give this a shot. My girl here is Mendo Purps from bagseed at day 34. Still has a long ways to go.
> 
> ...


Awww, she's pretty! And welcome to the madness. LOL


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 8, 2011)

RaiderZone said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This thread has caught my interest and I thought I would give this a shot. My girl here is Mendo Purps from bagseed at day 34. Still has a long ways to go.
> 
> ...



Lookin good! You doing 12/12 from seed on her? What lights are you using?


----------



## Llamamontana (Dec 8, 2011)

I am an experienced grower and I started this grow as an experiment after reading this thread a few months ago.

Here's my experience with 12/12 from seed. I grew 2 Durban Poison 3 White Widow 1 Jock Horror and 2 Northern Lights. The plants never reached their potential. They stunted at about 30" The plants were a little scraggly and did not take nutes very well at all. I have grown all the above plants on a regular veg cycle first and the yields were 50% better on the regular schedule. But.....all of the plants finished in 60 days of flowering or less and the smoke was as good as the regular grow. To me it's not worth sacrificing that much yield for savings a week or two.

I think an AutoFlower would accomplish the same thing.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 8, 2011)

Are you uk or us?

I got a lumatek ballast kit, rather go for a 600w dimmable mate.. It's a bit more.. Saves you the headache of inevitably upgrading your lamp again. You can run it at 400w with a 400w globe

There's a few kits but the hood will depend on your space and size requirements..





Hypocrite420 said:


> Nice! Yea I shoulda looked at your join date lol. So I need to get a HPS when this lease is up in April. I think a 400w will be more than enough for me. Any recommendations from anyone on best quality for price of HPS? Maybe a kit with bulbs included lol


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 8, 2011)

Llamamontana said:


> I am an experienced grower and I started this grow as an experiment after reading this thread a few months ago.
> 
> Here's my experience with 12/12 from seed. I grew 2 Durban Poison 3 White Widow 1 Jock Horror and 2 Northern Lights. The plants never reached their potential. They stunted at about 30" The plants were a little scraggly and did not take nutes very well at all. I have grown all the above plants on a regular veg cycle first and the yields were 50% better on the regular schedule. But.....all of the plants finished in 60 days of flowering or less and the smoke was as good as the regular grow. To me it's not worth sacrificing that much yield for savings a week or two.
> 
> I think an AutoFlower would accomplish the same thing.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 8, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Are you uk or us?
> 
> I got a lumatek ballast kit, rather go for a 600w dimmable mate.. It's a bit more.. Saves you the headache of inevitably upgrading your lamp again. You can run it at 400w with a 400w globe
> 
> There's a few kits but the hood will depend on your space and size requirements..



Nice! Thanks for the info. I'll have to look into that. This would all be for a setup I plan on doing around may of next year. Gonna finally by then be able to upgrade to HPS and was thinkin about getting some seeds from Sannie's Shop. Any of you ever heard of this place? Supposedly one of the best places all around. Thinkin' some Chocolate Rain. I dont think I will ever need more than a 400w but ya never know i guess.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 8, 2011)

mantiszn said:


>


Okay, seriously! I need a LIKE button! I don't have one...I need one... I want one. I demand one.

Besides that, "likes" are like oxygen for me.


----------



## TWELVE12FROMSEEDROCKS (Dec 8, 2011)

im jonesin for some twelve 12 from seed bud porn like from like buster, jimbo, amber, mantz, delboy to name a few. whos got what i need? BUST IT OUT BIG BOYS and SEXY GIRLS!


----------



## buster7467 (Dec 8, 2011)

Here ya go. I took these pics tonight. This is just a couple bud pics and a group pic of the 3 that will be getting the chop in a week. Just waiting on a few more hairs to turn. I also have another 3 that are 7-10 days behind these ones and will be posting pics later next week. I am thinking about calling this strain Blue Ray. I am going to grow it again with my next grow and i will be trying to maximize my yield. I am also going to put 5 of these seeds away for when and if i ever try the clone route. I am going to do a vertical stadium scrog on my next grow. Anyways, here is some bud pron for ya.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 8, 2011)

I finally up canned them into a 1 gallon container and smart pot they seemed to slow down alot so I want to see the difference between the two containers. Roots are nice and healthy and there are alot of them....

Purple Le' Pews Day 30 from seed...



Peace

BKB


----------



## GREENLEAF DA GROWMAN (Dec 8, 2011)

im trying 12/12 from seed and i would like to know what fox farm nutes should i start them on. i was thinking bloom and micro since its the bud stage. you seem like u got down show me the .way.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 8, 2011)

Here is the feeding schedule for Fox Farms, I would recommend when start them off with nutes you use 50% and work them up each feeding after.

http://foxfarmfertilizer.com/FoxFarm-Soil-Schedule.pdf

Peace

BKB


----------



## buster7467 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## del66666 (Dec 9, 2011)

TWELVE12FROMSEEDROCKS said:


> im jonesin for some twelve 12 from seed bud porn like from like buster, jimbo, amber, mantz, delboy to name a few. whos got what i need? BUST IT OUT BIG BOYS and SEXY GIRLS!


split personality i presume...........


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 9, 2011)

No one even commented on the good book.. 
It's not a bible btw it's me stash box haha
It's a very good "book" indeed 



del66666 said:


> split personality i presume...........


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 9, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> No one even commented on the good book..
> It's not a bible btw it's me stash box haha
> It's a very good "book" indeed


lol. i was actually wondering about that. Hey, has anyone else been having issues with RIU for the past couple days? Since tuesday evening about 90% of the time I try to access RIU I get error messages saying that the site is down. No one else seems to be having these issues so now its kinda got me paranoid that maybe someone is monitoring my IP address or something. Not too worried about the 2 tiny plants I have as much as all the other illegal shit I do on the internet like sharing music and movies and shit. Someone else please tell me they been having issues with RIU lately


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 9, 2011)

I was having issues the last few days too. The search was done for a few days too


----------



## Mr G row (Dec 9, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> lol. i was actually wondering about that. Hey, has anyone else been having issues with RIU for the past couple days? Since tuesday evening about 90% of the time I try to access RIU I get error messages saying that the site is down. No one else seems to be having these issues so now its kinda got me paranoid that maybe someone is monitoring my IP address or something. Not too worried about the 2 tiny plants I have as much as all the other illegal shit I do on the internet like sharing music and movies and shit. Someone else please tell me they been having issues with RIU lately


yeah same problem here, one day it was slow and having problems loading the page and yesterday i think it was down, couldn't get on it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 9, 2011)

HELLO 12/12ers! I hope you all are having a wonderful day stoned out of your minds and having fun shopping for the holidaze. 
Here is one of my stinky exocheeze backcrosses all dressed up for you to drool over. 
hope its just the fix you need right about nowbow wow wow yippy yo yippy yae.
have a wildly fun weekend 




[youtube]BCKPqf-aJjs[/youtube]


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 9, 2011)

okay good. yea I just had another guy tell me he had issues too. Idk why im so paranoid. Like the feds would pop me first out of everyone on this site lol. My 2 little CFL babies are a threat to this nation. I wish they would legalize it already here. This would probably be the last state to ever legalize and I'm stuck here for atleast another 5 years.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 9, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HELLO 12/12ers! I hope you all are having a wonderful day stoned out of your minds and having fun shopping for the holidaze.
> Here is one of my stinky exocheeze backcrosses all dressed up for you to drool over.
> hope its just the fix you need right about nowbow wow wow yippy yo yippy yae.
> have a wildly fun weekend
> ...




haha thats awesome Ambz. Shes gorgeous. Were you kneeling down spinning the pot? or is that thing sitting on a turntable or something haha.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 9, 2011)

hahaha, yeah i was kneeling down taking the video..she is on a spinning turntable too. I wrapped some tinsel around her base and pulled it off while taking the video. I dont want to get too too brutal with my girl but a strip tease show will take place in the near future me thinks. 
I know you boys would just LOVE that! 
thanks hippy.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 9, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahaha, yeah i was kneeling down taking the video..she is on a spinning turntable too. I wrapped some tinsel around her base and pulled it off while taking the video. I dont want to get too too brutal with my girl but a strip tease show will take place in the near future me thinks.
> I know you boys would just LOVE that!
> thanks hippy.


haha YES!!! striptease would be sweet  
PS wtf happened to my "like" button? I saw bluejeans said something too. Is this the product of the site being down for 3 days? Thats what took so long? 3 days to delete the like button feature?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 9, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> yeah same problem here, one day it was slow and having problems loading the page and yesterday i think it was down, couldn't get on it.


looks like riu did some serious overhauling of its site and really fucked things up bad. Makes you wonder why for sure. It seems like thats the thing to do these days. No one can ever just stick with something that works well. Its always a MONEY issue. If they can do things cheaper, they will .. at the cost of everyone and everything else. Then they realize maybe it wasnt such a good idea after all and go back to the original way.. fuckin insane fuckin world we live in.


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 9, 2011)

guess the like button thing upset alot of people lol.


----------



## TWELVE12FROMSEEDROCKS (Dec 9, 2011)

.......nice nice nice bud porn ......i want some of that there blue ray buster...... just the fix i was lookin for..... sick video Dr. Amber........


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 9, 2011)

Is there gonna be a "12/12 FROM SEED ROCKS!" thread on this other place? I am afraid to speak the name, as I hear they are banning RIU members for talking about it. I know atleast a couple of you know what I'm talking about, I seen some of you over there already. I dont see why they are upset tho, its not like its a conflict of interest or anything. The people over there still use RIU. I will always use RIU. while the site remains working that is... Sorry, I'm stoned. about to go look at my room, lights came on 11 min ago. but yea Del if you arent gonna make another thread on there, someone should. I'm diggin the 12/12 style


----------



## 1212FROMSEEDROCKS (Dec 9, 2011)

TWELVE12FROMSEEDROCKS said:


> .......nice nice nice bud porn ......i want some of that there blue ray buster...... just the fix i was lookin for..... sick video Dr. Amber........


Right on my evil twin.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> Is there gonna be a "12/12 FROM SEED ROCKS!" thread on this other place? I am afraid to speak the name, as I hear they are banning RIU members for talking about it. I know atleast a couple of you know what I'm talking about, I seen some of you over there already. I dont see why they are upset tho, its not like its a conflict of interest or anything. The people over there still use RIU. I will always use RIU. while the site remains working that is... Sorry, I'm stoned. about to go look at my room, lights came on 11 min ago. but yea Del if you arent gonna make another thread on there, someone should. I'm diggin the 12/12 style


to be honest ive tried lots of other sites but i like it here............feels like home..........


----------



## del66666 (Dec 9, 2011)

and the prophet said there shall be an army of clones all called 12-12 from seed rocks , this army shall rise up and rule the world...............well twos a start...


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> to be honest ive tried lots of other sites but i like it here............feels like home..........


I totally agree. But its nice to have a second option for when there is 3 days of service interruption... Especially if someone has a serious problem with their plant and they want to ask someone that knows the answer, but every time the hit refresh, the screen says that the web site is down. 

I'm not leaving RIU, but theres just as many good people there, as there are here that I dont want to lose touch with either. And some of them have been banned from RIU within the past couple days. For the record, I didnt mean to offend anyone if I did. I'm no traitor of any kind. RIU has given me contacts with some of the coolest people in the world. I would never say a bad word about this place.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hypocrite420 said:


> I totally agree. But its nice to have a second option for when there is 3 days of service interruption... Especially if someone has a serious problem with their plant and they want to ask someone that knows the answer, but every time the hit refresh, the screen says that the web site is down.
> 
> I'm not leaving RIU, but theres just as many good people there, as there are here that I dont want to lose touch with either. And some of them have been banned from RIU within the past couple days. For the record, I didnt mean to offend anyone if I did. I'm no traitor of any kind. RIU has given me contacts with some of the coolest people in the world. I would never say a bad word about this place.


to be honest you dont need to be a member of any site to find out whats up with your plant because its all been asked and answered and there for all to read and see......im sure we would all survive if we were banned.......i make sure i get email addresses to keep in contact.........i guess all these sites want to keep their numbers up or they wont be a success.


----------



## TWELVE12FROMSEEDROCKS (Dec 9, 2011)

...... right on..... just chill..........get high..... relax.. kick back.........dont worry....its gonna be allright......planet 12/12 FSR will get you through another day brotha......it helps me everyday... those suckulent buldging buds like no otha..for a brotha
can you give me some more of that bad ass bud porn right now ......can you do that for yur brotha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 9, 2011)

^^^^^^lmao^^^^^^^^^ you are 1 cool cat!!!!!!!!
ILL GET YOU SOME RIGHT AWAY!!!!!!


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 9, 2011)

yea whats good with that strip tease?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 9, 2011)

no strip tease here yet hippy, i will work on a sizzling hot one that will leave you all sweaty and worked up soon enough... for now i have a little chrimbo video of some pineapple chunks with a slither of cheese in the middle. yes,,12/12 from seed . the pineapples are big because they are very very sativa.. same thing happened with my super lemon haze i did 12/12 .. 
the best 12/12 sativa so far for me was the lemon skunk
anyone know any other great 12/12 from seed sativa stain that stays short and bushy?
[youtube]IOCZACvraOk[/youtube]


----------



## Hypocrite420 (Dec 9, 2011)

that is sooooooo beautiful


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 9, 2011)

Yum yum yum pineapple chunk gre.that 2 yrs ago giant of a plant bit of a dissappointment density wise


----------



## skinitti666 (Dec 9, 2011)

lmmfa ...........


mantiszn said:


>


----------



## skinitti666 (Dec 9, 2011)

loving the video


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> no strip tease here yet hippy, i will work on a sizzling hot one that will leave you all sweaty and worked up soon enough... for now i have a little chrimbo video of some pineapple chunks with a slither of cheese in the middle. yes,,12/12 from seed . the pineapples are big because they are very very sativa.. same thing happened with my super lemon haze i did 12/12 ..
> the best 12/12 sativa so far for me was the lemon skunk
> anyone know any other great 12/12 from seed sativa stain that stays short and bushy?
> [youtube]IOCZACvraOk[/youtube]


----------



## IrishFarmeR (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey peeps need some advice on picking a strain...Went to the local to see about some seeds going to throw in 6 small pots in the closet on 12-12 from seed...Was looking at some seeds today need to make a decision do i go with DNA gentics lemon skunk or rocklock...barneys pineapple chunk or tangereine dream...Sensi skunk #1(bit pricey though 100 for 5 fems)...Or white widow...Im leaning towards the lemon skunk she seems to be nice plant good yeild and some excellent smoke reports...But there's soo many nice strains there oh og kush and kandy kush aswell...Can only afford to buy 5 ...Any advise greatly appreciated...Putting them under a 400w hps...


----------



## Tiktok (Dec 11, 2011)

If I am growing 12/12 when does the flowering phase begin? Some people say it starts as soon as you switch your lights but my light were never switched. So should it start when the first pistils show?


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes sir you are correct!




Tiktok said:


> If I am growing 12/12 when does the flowering phase begin? Some people say it starts as soon as you switch your lights but my light were never switched. So should it start when the first pistils show?


----------



## TWELVE12FROMSEEDROCKS (Dec 11, 2011)

BigBudzz , you are one fukin awesome gardener my man. I totally dig your videos. You got any new ones ?


----------



## Daniel987 (Dec 11, 2011)

How much can a plant yeild using 12-12 from seed in decent condicions


----------



## del66666 (Dec 12, 2011)

Daniel987 said:


> How much can a plant yeild using 12-12 from seed in decent condicions


my best have been over 6 oz dry.............but 2-4 is good if using 600 watt lights....


----------



## del66666 (Dec 12, 2011)

IrishFarmeR said:


> Hey peeps need some advice on picking a strain...Went to the local to see about some seeds going to throw in 6 small pots in the closet on 12-12 from seed...Was looking at some seeds today need to make a decision do i go with DNA gentics lemon skunk or rocklock...barneys pineapple chunk or tangereine dream...Sensi skunk #1(bit pricey though 100 for 5 fems)...Or white widow...Im leaning towards the lemon skunk she seems to be nice plant good yeild and some excellent smoke reports...But there's soo many nice strains there oh og kush and kandy kush aswell...Can only afford to buy 5 ...Any advise greatly appreciated...Putting them under a 400w hps...


for me it would be lemon skunk....great smoke and good weights.........


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 12, 2011)

Nothing new but I made it rain today so I'll make a vid Wed after the new growth. They always grow at least 1.5'' after i make it rain!! 



TWELVE12FROMSEEDROCKS said:


> BigBudzz , you are one fukin awesome gardener my man. I totally dig your videos. You got any new ones ?


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 12, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> Nothing new but I made it rain today so I'll make a vid Wed after the new growth. They always grow at least 1.5'' after i make it rain!!


Always good to hear people say they made it rain on their plants.....its a wonderful technique I use all the time with soil and now I am doing it in CoCo as well. 

Peace

BKB


----------



## del66666 (Dec 12, 2011)

bubblegum............going to break my record......i hope.....


----------



## curly604 (Dec 12, 2011)

del66666 said:


> bubblegum............going to break my record......i hope.....



what up del beautiful plant brotha man may i ask what kin d soil mix and what nutes your using?


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 12, 2011)

look like an elephant shit your pot.... Chronic turd



del66666 said:


> bubblegum............going to break my record......i hope.....


----------



## del66666 (Dec 13, 2011)

curly604 said:


> what up del beautiful plant brotha man may i ask what kin d soil mix and what nutes your using?


hello mate sure you can............hesi tnt......hesi coco feed......hammerhead pk.................growing in cheapo coco ............


----------



## mugan (Dec 13, 2011)

well i figured ad post this here and show you guys what happens when you 12/12 an equatorial landrace sativa ; she has no name but i think laviathon would work. 3 months old she still got about 1 1/2 monts to go (4-6 month flower time) she is 5 feet tall 6 1/2 with the container 4 + feet wide and fucking heavy , the plant you see infront of it is in a 4 gal pot and is a little under a foot tall (for comparison  )


----------



## del66666 (Dec 13, 2011)

nice one...you got that plant in a trench?


----------



## mugan (Dec 13, 2011)

no its in a 6-10 gal bag , not sure never measured but i know its over 6


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 13, 2011)

by the looks of it u will break it mate fuckin nice work del lad


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 13, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Always good to hear people say they made it rain on their plants.....its a wonderful technique I use all the time with soil and now I am doing it in CoCo as well.
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


Explain "make it rain" please... this sounds interesting...


----------



## kana (Dec 13, 2011)

garden update


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 13, 2011)

kana said:


> garden update
> 
> View attachment 1932655View attachment 1932654


Looking good, only your containers seem smallish. I used 1 gals on the last 12/12 and wished I had gone larger.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Has anyone done this in smart pots?, and if so what size??.

Thanks for any input.

Peace!


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 13, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Has anyone done this in smart pots?, and if so what size??.
> 
> Thanks for any input.
> 
> Peace!


Not exactly 12/12 from seed, but I took 6 clones and as soon as they were rooted, I put them into 12/12 in 3 gallon root pots (same as SmartPots but a different brand). They are only starting week 4 of flower, but I think the pots will be fine.

You can see the NLB's in my journal (link in the signature).


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Not exactly 12/12 from seed, but I took 6 clones and as soon as they were rooted, I put them into 12/12 in 3 gallon root pots (same as SmartPots but a different brand). They are only starting week 4 of flower, but I think the pots will be fine.
> 
> You can see the NLB's in my journal (link in the signature).


I figured the 1 gals were too small to be of any use, these fabric pots aren't really something I want to be transplanting out of. I'll simply stick to what has been successful for me in the past. The last one I did took about 100 days, but I started them from seed outdoors and simply left them in the plastic 1 gals after one transplant. However, the root ball upon chop was almost beginning the circular bound pattern so I was pushing it. Wish I had bought bigger smart pots though b/c I've been wanting to try them.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 13, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I figured the 1 gals were too small to be of any use, these fabric pots aren't really something I want to be transplanting out of. I'll simply stick to what has been successful for me in the past. The last one I did took about 100 days, but I started them from seed outdoors and simply left them in the plastic 1 gals after one transplant. However, the root ball upon chop was almost beginning the circular bound pattern so I was pushing it. Wish I had bought bigger smart pots though b/c I've been wanting to try them.


You CAN grow all the way out in 1 gallon SmartPots. There's a thread on here where a guy has done nearly a full grow in Solo cups. The 1 gallon SmartPots will actually accomodate more than a 1 gal plastic pot (from what I've been reading) and the air pruning allows you to have more roots without circling. You will need to be very careful about giving them enough water and nutes in a smaller container, but it can be done. I'm LOVING my 3 gal pots. I can smush them in however I want. LOL.


----------



## kana (Dec 13, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Looking good, only your containers seem smallish. I used 1 gals on the last 12/12 and wished I had gone larger.


i have some in 2+ gal pots in there, i use different pot sizes to see the differences in plants


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm in 1 gallon airpots... Wish I had gone smaller.. My one girl is over 4 foot and the other is just under.
Like billy says you can grow trees in small pots.. Just need to water more often.. 

Be careful of the fabric pots.. Avoid moving them around too much, the fabric movement can tear the root fibres.


----------



## kana (Dec 13, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> I'm in 1 gallon airpots... Wish I had gone smaller.. My one girl is over 4 foot and the other is just under.
> Like billy says you can grow trees in small pots.. Just need to water more often..
> 
> Be careful of the fabric pots.. Avoid moving them around too much, the fabric movement can tear the root fibres.


i agree, my g13 haze is in a 6.5l and is just under 4ft currently, with more height definately coming, the light needs to be raised every other day due to it. I like trying plants out in different pot sizes shows what works best with 12/12 for me, so i know what plants and pots to use when i do 12/12 again in the future


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 13, 2011)

i use airpots and smartpots..both work really great. check out my 12/12 thread in my sig if you would like a closer peek. I dont get tears in my smart pots.. best girl for me now , the biggest bubblebomb is in a cut in half airpot. I will prob be using only airpots in the future because of the results i have gotten with this monster plant. i think they are i think its a 2 gallon airpot cut in half. 
im looking foward to all the 12/12 from seed rocks contest entries .. 2 more dayz. good luck everyone!


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 13, 2011)

not a tear in the pot itself.. the root fibres grow into the material apparently, i've heard a lot of people say that too much movement of the pots will cause the root fibres damage, as they get pulled and moved around when you move the pot. never used 'em myself though..

man.. i need to get on top of these photo's.. will try get them done either tomorrow or thursday.. when is the cut off time on thursday.. considering we all live in different time zones etc.. been waiting until the last minute so they are plump as possible 

your card will be off in the mail tomorrow ambs  hopefully get there in time for crimbo




Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i use airpots and smartpots..both work really great. check out my 12/12 thread in my sig if you would like a closer peek. I dont get tears in my smart pots.. best girl for me now , the biggest bubblebomb is in a cut in half airpot. I will prob be using only airpots in the future because of the results i have gotten with this monster plant. i think they are i think its a 2 gallon airpot cut in half.
> im looking foward to all the 12/12 from seed rocks contest entries .. 2 more dayz. good luck everyone!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 13, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> not a tear in the pot itself.. the root fibres grow into the material apparently, i've heard a lot of people say that too much movement of the pots will cause the root fibres damage, as they get pulled and moved around when you move the pot. never used 'em myself though..
> 
> man.. i need to get on top of these photo's.. will try get them done either tomorrow or thursday.. when is the cut off time on thursday.. considering we all live in different time zones etc.. been waiting until the last minute so they are plump as possible
> 
> your card will be off in the mail tomorrow ambs  hopefully get there in time for crimbo


haha, i just saw your sig manz..fur sur fur sur it is.. sometimes i wish this planet would just blow the fuck up.. lol..all the regulations that are being placed on us these dayz is mighty scary shit.. 
i will be looking foward to getting the card in the mail anytime it makes it will be cool with me...its always so sweet to get something real from my riu friends.

yeah the roots stick out on those smart pots . I was informed that its ok cuz its signals to the inside roots to grow more. They are really pretty cool. Its neat to be able to feel the water move through them. Im not so sure about reusing them though.. once the roots grow threw i heard you just gotz to chuck em and that they cant be reused . so that can get kinda expensive.
good luck with your photoshoot. Have fun.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 13, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> haha, i just saw your sig manz..fur sur fur sur it is.. sometimes i wish this planet would just blow the fuck up.. lol..all the regulations that are being placed on us these dayz is mighty scary shit..
> i will be looking foward to getting the card in the mail anytime it makes it will be cool with me...its always so sweet to get something real from my riu friends.
> 
> yeah the roots stick out on those smart pots . I was informed that its ok cuz its signals to the inside roots to grow more. They are really pretty cool. Its neat to be able to feel the water move through them. Im not so sure about reusing them though.. once the roots grow threw i heard you just gotz to chuck em and that they cant be reused . so that can get kinda expensive.
> good luck with your photoshoot. Have fun.


What I *heard* although haven't tried it myself...is you can wash the smart pots in the washing machine on delicate and dry them in the dryer on low heat. This will effectively kill any left over root particles. I am on Use #1 of my pots so I dunno if I trust that or not. I might give it a try, running them through the machines and then see how they fare. Aurora Root Pots are the same thing as SmartPots for about 1/2 the price. That's what I use...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 13, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> I'm in 1 gallon airpots... Wish I had gone smaller.. My one girl is over 4 foot and the other is just under.
> Like billy says you can grow trees in small pots.. Just need to water more often..
> 
> Be careful of the fabric pots.. Avoid moving them around too much, the fabric movement can tear the root fibres.


I can't use them, forgot about that problem on my end. During Winter months, I have to move my plants from the sun room to artificial lighting daily. I'll have to stick with the plastic, am germinating some jackberry kush for the project.


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just popped in 9 jack the ripper seeds and 1 Blue Hash in my humidity dome. I will be going 12/12 with them. Ill put up pics when they are like 30 days in.


----------



## CannabisShaolin (Dec 13, 2011)

Here is one of my kc jones 12/12 from seed don't know how old it is but just got first white hairs, at about 15" will it grow anymore?


----------



## CannabisShaolin (Dec 13, 2011)

http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc442/Cannabisshaolin/f1235c50.jpg

http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc442/Cannabisshaolin/e3e85d4e.jpg


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 13, 2011)

Very Nice! Huge fan leaves (and adorable pooch)!.


----------



## weedmastatx (Dec 13, 2011)

A couple shots of my 12/12 grow..

i have some og #18, bubba, and lemon skunk which is my lemon with the claw like leaves..


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice pics! They look different ages. How long they been going 12/12?


----------



## Kratose (Dec 13, 2011)

To the OP. Those are some nice girls you had there back on page 1. Especially since you went 12/12 from seed. Very impressed. +Rep for that.



Everyone come on bye and show my blog some love. Its a new blog all about Cannabis. Leave a comment and let me know what you think. Link to the blog is in my signature.


----------



## weedmastatx (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks they are four, five and six weeks old. The oldest is the og#18 then lemon and Bubba. 

I have a few more behind those as well I trying to get perpetual thing going but they ain't worth showing yet.


----------



## Tiktok (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey Del I hope you dont mind my post. Thank you in advance.

I've been growing this baby since nov 1st(Top skunk 44). Had a couple of other seeds not make it out of the dirt. I am using 50/50 MG Organic and promix potting soils. I have 8cfl's on her right now a mix of 6500k, 5000k, and 2700k. She has been growing super slow compared to all the other plants i've seen on here. I just transplanted in to a 2gal pot. She showed sex about 1 week ago. She has been on 12/12 from the very beginning. I used MG all purpose plant food for about two feeds before she showed sex, then swithed over to Jacks classic bloom booster 10-30-20. 
I have one new seedling(California Orange) growing in a peat pellet in a 1 1/2 liter pot, and a new seed(Juicy Fruit) germinating in a peat pellet in another 1 1/2 pot with a ziploc bag over it.

So i've basically been bumbling along and got lucky with the one lady growing slowly but surely. I have been scanning all kinds of journals on here getting info for my grow and just don't want to lose my girl this far in; so reaching out for some guidance. Heres pix of my set up and pix of my little lady. 
Please give me some help.



View attachment 1934451View attachment 1934458View attachment 1934469


----------



## Kratose (Dec 14, 2011)

weedmastatx said:


> Thanks they are four, five and six weeks old. The oldest is the og#18 then lemon and Bubba.
> 
> I have a few more behind those as well I trying to get perpetual thing going but they ain't worth showing yet.


NIce, let me know how you like the OG #18. I grew the OG kush before but never got the grow the #18. Basically the same strain just different pheno. When I grew the OG it was some bomb as bud but didn't yield big.
But its worth it for the good smoke. http://cannabis-country.blogspot.com/2011/11/police-raid-high-times-cannabis-cup.html <----- For anyone who has not heard about the Cannabis Cup Raid. Or for anyone who hasn't read a story on it.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 14, 2011)

TWELVE12FROMSEEDROCKS said:


> BigBudzz , you are one fukin awesome gardener my man. I totally dig your videos. You got any new ones ?


Vid Update....

[video=youtube;1Z4l8c83Hxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Z4l8c83Hxg[/video]


----------



## tick tack toe (Dec 14, 2011)

My Christmas has arrived. After many more weeks than expected my trees came down. Here they are all pruned and ready to be hung. not sure how many grams I will get dry but I have my fingers crossed for about 60. I will be very happy with that. The trees are now back in the tent drying. These are both ak48 and have going just over 3 months from seed. All 12/12. The bigger one had about 5 to 6 days more of the vegeing lamp at 12/12 as it was planted earlier.


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 14, 2011)

tick tack toe said:


> My Christmas has arrived. After many more weeks than expected my trees came down. Here they are all pruned and ready to be hung. not sure how many grams I will get dry but I have my fingers crossed for about 60. I will be very happy with that. The trees are now back in the tent drying. These are both ak48 and have going just over 3 months from seed. All 12/12. The bigger one had about 5 to 6 days more of the vegeing lamp at 12/12 as it was planted earlier.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1935132View attachment 1935133View attachment 1935136View attachment 1935137




They look great bro  12-13 weeks is about the right time ... how long was you expecting ? really look nice though and great job on the trimming  +Rep to you !


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes dude +rep for that grow and were these reg or fem seeds and wat light did u use to veg an flower


----------



## johnp410 (Dec 14, 2011)

tick tack toe said:


> My Christmas has arrived. After many more weeks than expected my trees came down. Here they are all pruned and ready to be hung. not sure how many grams I will get dry but I have my fingers crossed for about 60. I will be very happy with that. The trees are now back in the tent drying. These are both ak48 and have going just over 3 months from seed. All 12/12. The bigger one had about 5 to 6 days more of the vegeing lamp at 12/12 as it was planted earlier.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1935132View attachment 1935133View attachment 1935136View attachment 1935137


Nice dude. What size pots, kinda soil and,light did you use? Looks Great, thats around bout what im trying to do.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 14, 2011)

where's your 12-12 from seed rocks signs people..
need them in the pics/videos to be in the comp 

i'm gonna try take some pictures tomorrow afternoon.. hopefully..
deadline is tomorrow.

there's some prizes and stuff...


----------



## Kratose (Dec 14, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> Vid Update....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kratose (Dec 14, 2011)

tick tack toe said:


> My Christmas has arrived. After many more weeks than expected my trees came down. Here they are all pruned and ready to be hung. not sure how many grams I will get dry but I have my fingers crossed for about 60. I will be very happy with that. The trees are now back in the tent drying. These are both ak48 and have going just over 3 months from seed. All 12/12. The bigger one had about 5 to 6 days more of the vegeing lamp at 12/12 as it was planted earlier.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1935132View attachment 1935133View attachment 1935136View attachment 1935137



Not bad for doing it from seed. Looks like I see a lot of foxtailing going on. 




http://cannabis-country.blogspot.com/2011/11/police-raid-high-times-cannabis-cup.html *<------- If you haven't heard about the cannabis cup raid you can read about it on my blog. *


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 14, 2011)

Question about the contest....Does the plant have to be 12/12 from seed or any kind of pic with 12/12 from seed rocks???

Danks

BKB


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 14, 2011)

Will this work for my entry? She was 12/12 from clone...


----------



## BlitzedKreg (Dec 14, 2011)

heres my first attempt at 48 days...

View attachment 1935768View attachment 1935766View attachment 1935767View attachment 1935769View attachment 1935770View attachment 1935771


----------



## tick tack toe (Dec 14, 2011)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Yes dude +rep for that grow and were these reg or fem seeds and wat light did u use to veg an flower


I used a dual spec 125watt cfl for vege and then 400 watt hps for flower. Hesi coco nutes. From fem seeds. next time I am using normal seeds.



johnp410 said:


> Nice dude. What size pots, kinda soil and,light did you use? Looks Great, thats around bout what im trying to do.


Coco, as it is easy. pots were around 7 litres.



RobbieP said:


> They look great bro  12-13 weeks is about the right time ... how long was you expecting ? really look nice though and great job on the trimming  +Rep to you !


Well it looked like last few weeks it was going to finish. Just waiting isn't fun. The clipping oil on my scissors .... I do not feel awake this morning


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 15, 2011)

where's the 12-12 from seed rocks? also what are your temps like at canopy level?



BlitzedKreg said:


> heres my first attempt at 48 days...
> 
> View attachment 1935768View attachment 1935766View attachment 1935767View attachment 1935769View attachment 1935770View attachment 1935771



hahahhahahaha that's perfect.. your santa looks like a shifty character.. that's a nice little nug in his hand though 



Bluejeans said:


> Will this work for my entry? She was 12/12 from clone...
> 
> View attachment 1935501


no.... the picture can be of anything you like.. just has to say 12-12 from seed in it somewhere.. (no photoshop over pics.. real world card or written note in the picture..)



bekindbud said:


> Question about the contest....Does the plant have to be 12/12 from seed or any kind of pic with 12/12 from seed rocks???
> 
> Danks
> 
> BKB


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 15, 2011)

looks like i'm gonna be doing my pics tonight when my girls awaken.. as they have just been tucked in for their nap time.

i don't know where the management is in all of this.. looks like they're all slacking


----------



## del66666 (Dec 15, 2011)

no slacking please............roll up roll up you furry pup................today is the day.......get those pics in for some freebie seeds and some trippy art...................what we got so far 2 entries...........lol..................focus


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 15, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> hahahhahahaha that's perfect.. your santa looks like a shifty character.. that's a nice little nug in his hand though


Thanks! That was SO hard to do... I had to wait till payday (like 4 days) till I could get the decorations. Meanwhile, that nug was my very last nug in the house...white widow...and I kept pinching tiny bits off the back of it but I was determined to wait till Santa could hold it in my picture.


----------



## IrishFarmeR (Dec 15, 2011)

Het quick question for ye what kind of yields would ye expect on a 12-12 under a 400w just want to check to see if it's worth my while I'm going to be putting 6 under her and from ur advice on my last post del I'm going to go with DNA lemon skunk I'm only really looking for an average here as I can fit one normal photo that would pull 4oz in the same time as a 12-12r..thanks for the advice lads great thread by the way made some good reading


----------



## Kratose (Dec 15, 2011)

BlitzedKreg said:


> heres my first attempt at 48 days...
> 
> View attachment 1935768View attachment 1935766View attachment 1935767View attachment 1935769View attachment 1935770View attachment 1935771


Wow they are looking really good. Awesome first attempt. Looks like some tasty bud too.



http://cannabis-country.blogspot.com/2011/11/police-raid-high-times-cannabis-cup.html <-------- Read about the raid on the cannabis cup.


----------



## MrYellow (Dec 15, 2011)

weedmastatx said:


> A couple shots of my 12/12 grow..
> 
> i have some og #18, bubba, and lemon skunk which is my lemon with the claw like leaves..


Is your Lemon Skunk from GHS? Mine claw as well.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 15, 2011)

blooooooody hell you bloody stoners and well done the few who have so far posted a pic in the competition.................time is almost over......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 15, 2011)

wow, its 420 pacific central time..usa ..lol..still plenty of time to win and win big. 
good luck this bong hits for all you wonderful contestants. a big one 420 style.and one more for good luck


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 15, 2011)

I had a entry but I was going to use my CPU to add the 12/12 from seed rocks and I guess I cant do that. So I won't be entering a photo, good luck to all.

Here was my photo, I took it 10 days ago...I forgot to put the sign up. Its too hard for me to get her out the tent.

My Skunkijuana Xmas Tree



Peace

BKB


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 15, 2011)

just do it anyway..lol.. make it look hand drawn or something. i wont tell anyone.. lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 15, 2011)

but then i was thinking the contest might be over anyway if its on the delboys clock. its work a try BKB.. that skunk drawing is SICK!


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 15, 2011)

i'm about to post mine now... if that's ok 

just uploading pics now.

it's still the 15th somewhere i'm sure lol


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 15, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> but then i was thinking the contest might be over anyway if its on the delboys clock. its work a try BKB.. that skunk drawing is SICK!



I know I want it too!!!! Would be perfect for my Purple Le Pews that are 12/12 from seed now! Plus I didnt fall under the rules and it wouldnt be fair for a entry that is following the rules!

Damn Sasha is too big to take out the tent now...


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 15, 2011)

thank goodness i upload at 8mb/s..


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 15, 2011)

say hello to my little friends...


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 15, 2011)

Awww only the looney tunes one showed up for me.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 15, 2011)

Haha yeah me too!

Peace

BKB


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 15, 2011)

trying to fix it now :/

EDIT: all fixed.. g'night peeps .. work xmas party tomorrow.. gonna be messy.. hopefully i'll still have a job in the new year lol


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 15, 2011)

Cool use of lego people!!! Nice tree. Glad you got the pics fixed.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 15, 2011)

nice entries so far.. it looks like we still have time. as far as i know at this point. 
well over here its now 6 49 pm pacific central time.

dellbouy is it possible you can take more close ups of your bubblegums? they sure are pretty.


----------



## Kratose (Dec 15, 2011)

Can someone fill me in on what the contest is all about and what the winner gets? I missed a lot because I have been gone for about a year. I was a very active member or RUI but Nov 26th 2010 I was hit by a car so I was unable to grow and I stopped using the forums so much. Seems there are a lot of new faces and very few old ones. I hope that's not a bad thing. It makes me wonder what happened to all the older members. Hopefully all is well with them.

Since I am all healed up I plan on getting growing soon. And because I have no clones or nothing I will probably be doing 12/12 from seed so I can get a quick harvest. 

In the meantime I have been hard at work on my blog (Its all about Cannabis). And that reminds me, I finished making a facebook page for my blog. So help support my blog and like it on facebook. You can go to my blog and on the right hand side you will see the like me on facebook. You can go to my blog here: http://Cannabis-Country.blogspot.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 15, 2011)

Kratose said:


> Can someone fill me in on what the contest is all about and what the winner gets? I missed a lot because I have been gone for about a year. I was a very active member or RUI but Nov 26th 2010 I was hit by a car so I was unable to grow and I stopped using the forums so much. Seems there are a lot of new faces and very few old ones. I hope that's not a bad thing. It makes me wonder what happened to all the older members. Hopefully all is well with them.
> 
> Since I am all healed up I plan on getting growing soon. And because I have no clones or nothing I will probably be doing 12/12 from seed so I can get a quick harvest.
> 
> In the meantime I have been hard at work on my blog (Its all about Cannabis). And that reminds me, I finished making a facebook page for my blog. So help support my blog and like it on facebook. You can go to my blog and on the right hand side you will see the like me on facebook. You can go to my blog here: http://Cannabis-Country.blogspot.com


Hi Kratose. Sorry to hear of the accident . Im glad you got all better now.
just make a handmade sign that says "12/12 from seed rocks" and post it with something creative, festive, fun, perplexing, or outrageous. no need for any marijane to be in the picture.prize is the artwork up there on post 4885 that manzi posted that i drew.. the pepe lew pew or 12/12 from seed rocks poster and seeeds and stuff. like the best shit man, the bubblebomb for a winner.

its like 0915 my time, pacific standard time so this day of dec 15 2011 in not quite over as i see it and maybe more time i think.. like hawaii i think is even earlier.. so can you check to seee who has the latest time on the planet for planet 12/12 seed from rocks contest
so like what old memebers are you talking about that left??. maybe i recognize a name or 2.. people go and come around here.. so why dont you make your come back with some style my man and get some 12/12 from seed rocks photo entry up in this here thread.. 
.. doctor amberyeski.


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 16, 2011)

Who are the judges or is it a poll?


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 16, 2011)

Ambs, del and billy boy! And maybe jimmy?
Polls are too controversial.. People whoring votes.. It turns into a popularity contest rather than competition...



bekindbud said:


> Who are the judges or is it a poll?


----------



## Kratose (Dec 16, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Kratose. Sorry to hear of the accident . Im glad you got all better now.
> just make a handmade sign that says "12/12 from seed rocks" and post it with something creative, festive, fun, perplexing, or outrageous. no need for any marijane to be in the picture.prize is the artwork up there on post 4885 that manzi posted that i drew.. the pepe lew pew or 12/12 from seed rocks poster and seeeds and stuff. like the best shit man, the bubblebomb for a winner.
> 
> its like 0915 my time, pacific standard time so this day of dec 15 2011 in not quite over as i see it and maybe more time i think.. like hawaii i think is even earlier.. so can you check to seee who has the latest time on the planet for planet 12/12 seed from rocks contest
> ...


Thanks for the info. Wasn't able to make a sign, didn't see your post until this morning. But hopefully I will be showing you guys pictures of a new grow soon. I plan on getting back to growing right after Christmas. I will start germinating seeds a few days before Christmas if I cant find any clones so I can start growing asap. I am going to go 12/12 from seed so I can get a quick harvest. I been budless for some time now since I have not been able to grow. I refuse to pay the prices for quality weed when I can grow my own that's 10x better for only the cost of nutrients

Members that I was good friends with on here are all gone. Like ALL of them. I will name a few. SOMEBEECH, Lilmafia, Quantim Chronic, Shepj to name a few.
I see that Mr Wests thread the cheese the whole cheese and nothing but the cheese is still up. Probably the longest running thread on here. I know Mr. West from way way back. 

You joined the thread a month after I was hit by the car last year so I never met you. But nice to meet you. And look your already Mr Ganja with great reputation. I guess you loose rep when your gone for long periods of time. I had to start back with 1 green bar. At least I still have the Mr Ganja title, not that its a big deal. I just wish the old members I were good friends with were still here cause they would help me with promoting my blog. I have had a little support but not as much as I thought I would of had. Luckily I write about cannabis because the cannabis community is one of the tightest communities there are. Also people are usually willing to help. Since I been a part of the Cannabis Community (for some years now) I have met some of the best, nicest people. 

Eventually I plan to have contests and giveaways on my blog. Hopefully I will get more exposure now because I just finished creating a Facebook page for it. 

And for anyone that checks my blog periodically I have a new post up. You can see it here http://cannabis-country.blogspot.com/2011/12/pest-control-for-your-medical-marijuana.html


----------



## weedmastatx (Dec 16, 2011)

MrYellow said:


> Is your Lemon Skunk from GHS? Mine claw as well.


No their from DNA . They are the only ones doing it but they are fairly healthy, green and budding up nicely.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 16, 2011)

Kratose said:


> Can someone fill me in on what the contest is all about and what the winner gets? I missed a lot because I have been gone for about a year. I was a very active member or RUI but Nov 26th 2010 I was hit by a car so I was unable to grow and I stopped using the forums so much. Seems there are a lot of new faces and very few old ones. I hope that's not a bad thing. It makes me wonder what happened to all the older members. Hopefully all is well with them.
> 
> Since I am all healed up I plan on getting growing soon. And because I have no clones or nothing I will probably be doing 12/12 from seed so I can get a quick harvest.
> 
> In the meantime I have been hard at work on my blog (Its all about Cannabis). And that reminds me, I finished making a facebook page for my blog. So help support my blog and like it on facebook. You can go to my blog and on the right hand side you will see the like me on facebook. You can go to my blog here: http://Cannabis-Country.blogspot.com


You'll find there's been a migration of sorts from RIU to a couple of sites. Most of the RiddleMe Crowd has gone to his new site. I love the information available and its a mature crowd. Not a lot of young people doing crazy shit and making pointless threads, you know what I mean. I dont care much for the operating system but its workable, just takes some getting use too. The latest site thats been bantered about the board is GrowersBook, I like this site eventhough its a bit commercial I like the look and the articles are short, sweet, and right to the point! Just what a pot head loves, Hit It, Git It, & Quit It, It's my motto, at least, haha. Glade to see you've recovered and getting geared up. PM me if you have any questions and check out the other sites. If your like me you'll join them all and enjoy them all!


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 16, 2011)

Like the blog Bro...



Kratose said:


> Thanks for the info. Wasn't able to make a sign, didn't see your post until this morning. But hopefully I will be showing you guys pictures of a new grow soon. I plan on getting back to growing right after Christmas. I will start germinating seeds a few days before Christmas if I cant find any clones so I can start growing asap. I am going to go 12/12 from seed so I can get a quick harvest. I been budless for some time now since I have not been able to grow. I refuse to pay the prices for quality weed when I can grow my own that's 10x better for only the cost of nutrients
> 
> Members that I was good friends with on here are all gone. Like ALL of them. I will name a few. SOMEBEECH, Lilmafia, Quantim Chronic, Shepj to name a few.
> I see that Mr Wests thread the cheese the whole cheese and nothing but the cheese is still up. Probably the longest running thread on here. I know Mr. West from way way back.
> ...


----------



## Kratose (Dec 16, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> You'll find there's been a migration of sorts from RIU to a couple of sites. Most of the RiddleMe Crowd has gone to his new site. I love the information available and its a mature crowd. Not a lot of young people doing crazy shit and making pointless threads, you know what I mean. I dont care much for the operating system but its workable, just takes some getting use too. The latest site thats been bantered about the board is GrowersBook, I like this site eventhough its a bit commercial I like the look and the articles are short, sweet, and right to the point! Just what a pot head loves, Hit It, Git It, & Quit It, It's my motto, at least, haha. Glade to see you've recovered and getting geared up. PM me if you have any questions and check out the other sites. If your like me you'll join them all and enjoy them all!


Hey thanks for the reply. I am going to send you a PM because I do have a question and I heard talking about it here can get you banned now. Not sure whats up with that. Yeah this site is awesome. There was another site back a few years ago that people would go to but I just kept to this one. Lots of RUI members were also members of that other site. 

Thanks again for the reply, and if you have facebook you should like my blog on facebook. You can find my blog here: http://Cannabis-Country.blogspot.com And my Facebook page for the blog here: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cannabis-Country/336392633041747?sk=wall

I just started the blog about a week ago, Of course its related to Cannabis. But I don't have any followers yet. I also just made the Facebook page yesterday and don't have any Likes yet. If any of you guys here have a facebook I would appreciate a like. It would help me out because I am sure you have some stoners on your Facebook page that most likely would be interested in a blog like mine. 

I am also currently accepting pictures for my next buds of the week segment. If you go to my blog you can see where to send the pics. And if you do just make sure to give some detail about the strain in the pic. And if you don't know what strain it is just give any detail you do know like length of flowering time ect. 

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## doring (Dec 16, 2011)

i love to see yours pictures


----------



## Kratose (Dec 16, 2011)

doring said:


> i love to see yours pictures


My pictures? I was asking for submissions of others pictures for the buds of the week segment on my blog. But if you are saying you would love to see my pictures I have a few I could show. Also have a few video's up on youtube. Not sure you are talking to me so I wont go and post them.

But anyways whats up everyone? Where's the support? No Likes on facebook. I have had plenty of good feedback about the blog from some of you but no FB Likes. I am sure some of you have a facebook no?
See my above post for links to my blog and Blog Facebook page. Also have the link to my blog below in my Sig


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't have a Facebook account but if I did I probably wouldn't want to link my personal information to a cannabis page...

Cool blog though.



Kratose said:


> My pictures? I was asking for submissions of others pictures for the buds of the week segment on my blog. But if you are saying you would love to see my pictures I have a few I could show. Also have a few video's up on youtube. Not sure you are talking to me so I wont go and post them.
> 
> But anyways whats up everyone? Where's the support? No Likes on facebook. I have had plenty of good feedback about the blog from some of you but no FB Likes. I am sure some of you have a facebook no?
> See my above post for links to my blog and Blog Facebook page. Also have the link to my blog below in my Sig


Bigbudzzzzzz what happened to your YouTube account? Says it was shutdown?


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 17, 2011)

all this has to do with 12/12 from seed ?? Blah ! lmao


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 17, 2011)

^^^^^

Exactly....let's get back on topic here!


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Dec 17, 2011)

been readin thinkin and smokin on this subject...you guys have convinced me to change my whole approach. thanks -.-


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Dec 17, 2011)

sos now i got questions...

last yr i bought 2 - 85w (actual) 6500k and 2 - 85w 2700k cfl bulbs and used them all to veg/flower 6 plants in perlite (not quite hydro) but i've been using it for years. ended up with about a 1/2 lb dry wt. i was happy...it's all personal. 

i've always believed more light the better...so here's my question: should i lose the 2700 bulbs for 12/12 fs or can i still use them for additional light? 

thanks


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 17, 2011)

Lose all the bulbs and buy yourself an hps 


mamagrowsbest said:


> sos now i got questions...
> 
> last yr i bought 2 - 85w (actual) 6500k and 2 - 85w 2700k cfl bulbs and used them all to veg/flower 6 plants in perlite (not quite hydro) but i've been using it for years. ended up with about a 1/2 lb dry wt. i was happy...it's all personal.
> 
> ...


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Dec 17, 2011)

and u know what really sux...i bought them because i thought there would be less heat than hps. i still had problems with temps in my closet during the summer. hmmmm what to do


----------



## curly604 (Dec 17, 2011)

Led! Led! Led!


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 17, 2011)

Okay... I've waited patiently but now I gotta ask. What happened with the contest?


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Dec 17, 2011)

just not too confident with led...r they bright enough to get thick buds? what about T5s? gawd now i got to do some more research.....where's my bowl 0.0


----------



## del66666 (Dec 17, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Okay... I've waited patiently but now I gotta ask. What happened with the contest?


fear not, results will be announced in next few days, swamped with pics lol.............


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 17, 2011)

*Ok before you get to deep into research and burn up a bunch a weed and brain cells (Total Bullshit, but thats a diff subject), let me help you. I grew two **crops with cfls and had heat problems from the start. Fortunately my first grow maturted in March and I was successfull but then summer hit and all hell broke loose. I bought fans and ducted the heat to the attic bec i had attic access in that closet. Still the heat was too much, then I forked over some doe and bought a Can Fan / 155cfm and still delt with temps around mid to upper 80's. Long story short if I had just purchased a 150watt hps and the Can Fan from the start, I would have saved myself a whole lot of money, time planning (although it was a learning exp.) and most of all my crops wouldnt have suffered like they did. My 2nd and 3rd crop was nothing but a struggle and my yield reflected it. I finally moved to the basement and purchase a 400watt hps, vented properly, and now Im struggling to keep it warm which is a whole lot easier than cooling shit off. 

Dude, Long story short, if you can, either make the switch to HPS or T5's but just know that either way your going to have to deal with heat and if you have to deal with it you may as well get good results in the process, right? No need in  and ending up because you didnt do what you needed to do from the start. Although I understand you can only do what you can do and thats understandable, I been there also. 

Good luck, be careful and no matter what, keep growing! 

BigBudzzzz.
*


mamagrowsbest said:


> just not too confident with led...r they bright enough to get thick buds? what about T5s? gawd now i got to do some more research.....where's my bowl 0.0


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 17, 2011)

heres a big 420 toke from my balloon for all you magnificant contestants in the 1212 from seed rocks contest. 
i loved the entries very very much. in particular .. bluejeans awesomely decorated tree with the shifty eye santa and the sacred candles in the front of the pretty plant.
and manzies wildly crazy off the wall spaced out tripped out monster magnet toy creatures sitting next to a delicious frosty buds on a gooorrrrregeeeeooous plant...MEZMERIZING. 
bkbs super model sasha , a heart breaker dresed to kill beautiful decorations
i love biggbuzz videos and the funky soul music you always play 
have a super duper weekend


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Dec 17, 2011)

thanks....you def described what i did with the cfl....right down to venting into the attic. first batch under cfls came off in feb and was awesome....then as the weather changed so did the temps in the closet. so i guess i've got some gigantic cfl bulbs....what the hell do i do with em lol 

my closet is 3x4.....400 hps too much?


----------



## Kratose (Dec 17, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> I don't have a Facebook account but if I did I probably wouldn't want to link my personal information to a cannabis page...
> 
> Cool blog though.
> 
> Bigbudzzzzzz what happened to your YouTube account? Says it was shutdown?




Sorry I am not that farmilar with facebook so I don't know how it works. Didn't think you would have to link any personal info if you hit the like cannabis country on facebook button. I thought it would just show that you liked the blog. And others would see that you liked cannabis country therfor getting more exposure to my blog. I am glad you liked the blog.

So for real? If anyone likes my blog it links there personal info to my page? WTF?

I just made a facebook page like 2 days ago so I know nothing about it. Never wanted a facebook but I heard its good for exposure.


----------



## Kratose (Dec 17, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Lose all the bulbs and buy yourself an hps


Totally agree, when you switch over to HPS its like a whole new world. Then you will be growing with power lol


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 17, 2011)

Kratose said:


> Sorry I am not that farmilar with facebook so I don't know how it works. Didn't think you would have to link any personal info if you hit the like cannabis country on facebook button. I thought it would just show that you liked the blog. And others would see that you liked cannabis country therfor getting more exposure to my blog. I am glad you liked the blog.
> 
> So for real? If anyone likes my blog it links there personal info to my page? WTF?
> 
> I just made a facebook page like 2 days ago so I know nothing about it. Never wanted a facebook but I heard its good for exposure.


Well for me, it's like this... my facebook page is primarily populated by my family members, none of whom know of my weed interest. I keep all of that separate from my extended family. Household members are aware, obviously, but the rest of the fam is in the dark...


----------



## Kratose (Dec 17, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Well for me, it's like this... my facebook page is primarily populated by my family members, none of whom know of my weed interest. I keep all of that separate from my extended family. Household members are aware, obviously, but the rest of the fam is in the dark...


Ahh I see. Yeah I am guessing a family member could see that you like a blog about cannabis. To bad its looked at as a bad thing. Marijuana is great. At least people are starting to learn. That's a start.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> heres a big 420 toke from my balloon for all you magnificant contestants in the 1212 from seed rocks contest.
> i loved the entries very very much. in particular .. bluejeans awesomely decorated tree with the shifty eye santa and the sacred candles in the front of the pretty plant.
> and manzies wildly crazy off the wall spaced out tripped out monster magnet toy creatures sitting next to a delicious frosty buds on a gooorrrrregeeeeooous plant...MEZMERIZING.
> bkbs super model sasha , a heart breaker dresed to kill beautiful decorations
> ...


*Thanks for the props Dr. A.T. I had to close my accout, too much traffic was forming and I dont want a reputation so I close my account when theres too much traffic from places other than where I originally posted. I know its a bit extreme but it makes me feel better and better safe than sorry. So this is a note to all, enjoy the vid'z while they're posted, it won't be there for long.
*
[video=dailymotion;xn2mbc]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xn2mbc_day-57-the-hienz-57-grow-is-a-go-i-got-a-little-bit-of-everything[/video]​


----------



## Kybudz (Dec 18, 2011)

:wall

After reading some of del's thread. I pop a couple mid bagseeds I just had to try 12/12 from seed.It was going good till it started flowering noticed lot yellowing. After some advice I added some fish emulsion for nitrogen. But this morning top leaves look rolled under like heat or something. So I moved plants around to move her off farther from the lights. Well here it is be easy boys she looks bad and it's mexi brick weed but I'm learning . This 12/12 seems alright. It is at 14 inchs high sure surprised me getting that tall.


----------



## Kratose (Dec 18, 2011)

mamagrowsbest said:


> and u know what really sux...i bought them because i thought there would be less heat than hps. i still had problems with temps in my closet during the summer. hmmmm what to do


So are you going to switch to HPS? I agree with Mantiszn, Use HPS. I wouldn't get rid of the CFL's though because they are still useful for vegging, or side lighting for extra lumens, and/or extra blue spectrum during flowering. You need mostly Red for flowering but the extra blue doesn't hurt. That's why I use the Hortilux bulbs. Its something like 30% extra blue spectrum and a additional 5K lumens. Don't quote me on that I could be wrong. Its been awhile since I bought my bulb or talked about it so I could be off a bit. 

Oh, and I have some really exciting news. For me at least. Today I required the rights to feature Urban Grower's video's on my blog.


----------



## Kratose (Dec 18, 2011)

Kybudz said:


> :wall
> 
> After reading some of del's thread. I pop a couple mid bagseeds I just had to try 12/12 from seed.It was going good till it started flowering noticed lot yellowing. After some advice I added some fish emulsion for nitrogen. But this morning top leaves look rolled under like heat or something. So I moved plants around to move her off farther from the lights. Well here it is be easy boys she looks bad and it's mexi brick weed but I'm learning . This 12/12 seems alright. It is at 14 inchs high sure surprised me getting that tall.



If you end up with a Sativa you might have room problems. Sativas can really get big and take a long time to finish. Mexican brick weed huh? well, I guarantee what you grow is better then the brick weed. As long as you dry and cure it properly it will be. 

I will be starting 12/12 soon to get a quick harvest. It sucks that I haven't been able to grow for a year. I love it. I have so much passion for it.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 18, 2011)

*No 400watts isn't too much, if you vent it properly. Whats near your closet? Is there a bathroom exhaust/Dryer Vent/ window, near where you can "T" into with a damper to prevent backdraft? I thought the same thing when I first purchased my 400watt but it turns out that my temps are running around 78F and thats on a hot day! The key is to make sure you have a fan that pulls enough CFM's to vent the heat and scub the air for the square footage of your room/tent. And I cant stess enough to make sure you purchase a light with glass to ensure proper ventilation of the heat and you won't have any problems. As for 400watts being too much for your tent, dont worry about that. I was using a 2'x2' tent and 400watts is adequate for 4 square feet, so you should be good, matter fact it's perfect! And as for those huge CFL's, you'll find some use for them eventually, just hang onto them. I still have a ton of CFL's and i use them from time to time to veg a plant, matter fact I made a veg cabinet out of some of them. I keep everything and eventually I find a use for most of the junk I keep. My wife would tell you different but I do!  *
*
*


mamagrowsbest said:


> thanks....you def described what i did with the cfl....right down to venting into the attic. first batch under cfls came off in feb and was awesome....then as the weather changed so did the temps in the closet. so i guess i've got some gigantic cfl bulbs....what the hell do i do with em lol
> 
> my closet is 3x4.....400 hps too much?


----------



## RaiderZone (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello Farmers,

Updating my little thread here. I apologize for not providing info on this grow my last post. 
Day 44 From Seed: Mendo Purps
400 Watt HPS/Hortilux bulb/Lumatek Digital Ballast
Medium: Dr Earth Organic Soil with dry amendments.
Worm Tea to be fed every week till harvest 



Regards,

-RZ



RaiderZone said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This thread has caught my interest and I thought I would give this a shot. My girl here is Mendo Purps from bagseed at day 34. Still has a long ways to go.
> 
> ...


----------



## del66666 (Dec 18, 2011)

drum roll...........................and the 2nd place in the competition goes to..................................................


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 18, 2011)

Here you go......

[video=youtube;PzW-21KPj8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=PzW-21KPj8E[/video]


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 18, 2011)

.....and then?


----------



## del66666 (Dec 19, 2011)

Blujeans wins 2nd and 1st prize goes to Mantiszn , cheers guys for all your entries lol............will pm you my email address........thanks to all who took part in any small way


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats to Mantiszn and Bluejeans for winning the 12/12 from Seed Rocks.....Those two entries were deserving for sure! Good job all!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> Blujeans wins 2nd and 1st prize goes to Mantiszn , cheers guys for all your entries lol............will pm you my email address........thanks to all who took part in any small way





bekindbud said:


> Congrats to Mantiszn and Bluejeans for winning the 12/12 from Seed Rocks.....Those two entries were deserving for sure! Good job all!!!
> 
> BKB



Wow! Thank you. And congrats Mantiszn!
Peace


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 19, 2011)

Congratulations Mantiszn and Bluejeans. your entries were amazing. Fun contest del..irious. I shall look foward to your next one.lol
Ho Ho HO


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 19, 2011)

Too Many Plants!! 
[video=dailymotion;xn3re0]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xn3re0_day-63-flowering-the-harvest-has-begun_sexy[/video]

Edit**I dont like this song, uploading a new vid with the song I intended to use.


----------



## Kratose (Dec 19, 2011)

Gratz to those who won the competition. Any chance of posting the winning entries so people don't have to sift trough pages to find them? That be nice. 


I got some great news too. I squired the rights to use Urban Growers video's for the blog.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;mXtUnB6tb-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXtUnB6tb-g&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

THATS BETTER!!


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 19, 2011)

Aww yeah! Thanks everyone.. And congrats to Bluejeans


----------



## Kratose (Dec 19, 2011)

Awesome Scrog job bigbudzzz. And if those are 12/12 from seed I am impressed.


----------



## Mr G row (Dec 20, 2011)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*good job mantizn bluejeans, hope you enjoy your winnings, would you repost your entries, must of missed them.*[/FONT]


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 20, 2011)

Mr G row said:


> *good job mantizn bluejeans, hope you enjoy your winnings, would you repost your entries, must of missed them.*


Here's mine:


----------



## Mr G row (Dec 20, 2011)

nice, like it! +rep


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2011)

A Cheezy Pointsettia .lol.. Merry Chrimbo


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 20, 2011)

Who gets the Skunk Poster between Bluejeans and Mantizn?

Peace

BKB


----------



## rombomb420 (Dec 20, 2011)

Great thread here. The original poster has some amazing looking kolas. All these babies are 12-12 from seed on a 400 watt hps. Click on my sig to check out my thread on them.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 20, 2011)

believe i got pepe.. and bluejeans got 12/12 ..



bekindbud said:


> Who gets the Skunk Poster between Bluejeans and Mantizn?
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 20, 2011)

those asking for reposts..
you can view all of them here >> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/416589-12-12-seed-thread-2.html#post6782335

but here's a couple shots.. blueberry gum on the left and pineapple express on the right..


----------



## del66666 (Dec 20, 2011)

so any guesses as to the weight im going to pull from this bubblegum.............


----------



## curly604 (Dec 20, 2011)

5.75 ounces dry


----------



## curly604 (Dec 20, 2011)

thats a beauty of a plant my man great job!

also ... io notice you dont use a very large pot but your plant is massive root to fruit ratio must be crazy lol do you use shooting powder or anything like that? or any idea why she puffed out so big?


----------



## del66666 (Dec 20, 2011)

curly604 said:


> 5.75 ounces dry


i reckon you are to low...........its looks much bigger than my last 2 and they were over 6 dry each........


----------



## del66666 (Dec 20, 2011)

curly604 said:


> thats a beauty of a plant my man great job!
> 
> also ... io notice you dont use a very large pot but your plant is massive root to fruit ratio must be crazy lol do you use shooting powder or anything like that? or any idea why she puffed out so big?


no mate nothing special........shes just a mutant i think............


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 20, 2011)

Are we taking bets here  lol

I would say about 8-9.. So 8.5 would be my guess.. The last lot of pics you posted of her the flowers still looked immature so I'm guessing she's still packing on weight.. 

That thing is a monster! Incredible fukken incredible.

I always laugh when people say oh 12-12 doesn't yield enough.. No you just don't know how to grow haha




del66666 said:


> i reckon you are to low...........its looks much bigger than my last 2 and they were over 6 dry each........


----------



## del66666 (Dec 20, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Are we taking bets here  lol
> 
> I would say about 8-9.. So 8.5 would be my guess.. The last lot of pics you posted of her the flowers still looked immature so I'm guessing she's still packing on weight..
> 
> ...


yeah mate the buds have only just started filling out............ive never had one go mad like this.......how big do they want lol


----------



## rombomb420 (Dec 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> so any guesses as to the weight im going to pull from this bubblegum.............


Dude you gotta be fucking kidding me... I bet you get close to a lb...


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 20, 2011)

amazing m8 ... my guess is ........... alot


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> yeah mate the buds have only just started filling out............ive never had one go mad like this.......how big do they want lol


i find it sickening your 12/12 from seed will pull more than my scrog ... tosser ...  


love ya really


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 20, 2011)

crap. stupid computer wont upload crap.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> so any guesses as to the weight im going to pull from this bubblegum.............


Holy cow, not a clue, but it's gonna be a good haul!


----------



## del66666 (Dec 21, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i find it sickening your 12/12 from seed will pull more than my scrog ... tosser ...
> 
> 
> love ya really


cheers mate you found out my wifes pet name for me.............


----------



## del66666 (Dec 21, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> crap. stupid computer wont upload crap.


then stop trying to upload crap and upload something good instead.....


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 21, 2011)

8.6 dry mate probs more but it a safe bet lol


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 21, 2011)

Whats up 12/12ers.... here is my Purple Le' Pews. I got a male and female so I will be making some F2s.

View attachment 1946813

Peace

BKB


----------



## scotia1982 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi all 12/12'rs here's a little pic of my Cotton Candy day 74 from seed 

She's in a 35ltr aquafarm gettin ghe 3 part nutes with bio bloom activator. Also gave Diamond Nectar (fulvic acid) for the first 30 days


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 21, 2011)

how long does it normally take for the plants to show their sex from the day they sprouted when 12/12 from seeds? thanks


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 21, 2011)

How long is a chinaman



Endur0xX said:


> how long does it normally take for the plants to show their sex from the day they sprouted when 12/12 from seeds? thanks


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 21, 2011)

man those are some awesome plants man...






bekindbud said:


> Whats up 12/12ers.... here is my Purple Le' Pews. I got a male and female so I will be making some F2s.
> 
> View attachment 1946812View attachment 1946813View attachment 1946815View attachment 1946816
> 
> ...


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> so any guesses as to the weight im going to pull from this bubblegum.............


I have never seen anything like this, this thing is going to be at least 10oz dry!!? I am sold on 12/12 from seeds! how old is this plant ?


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 21, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> How long is a chinaman


well a good answer could be as early as 3 weeks after it sprouted or rarely over a month ... just to have an idea.


----------



## ale420 (Dec 21, 2011)

alright im convinced of the 12 12 from seed im gonna start using tht when my lil baby pops up her head from the dirt how do u do this specifically should i start this even though she hasnt popped out of the dirt or should i do it when she pops up


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 21, 2011)

it will pop out 12/12 from the time you put the sprouted seed in the dirt


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2011)

what a freak. *where did you get the seed?* amazing genetics. I would have to say 9 oz. 

its like one massive bud. very hypnotic lady . she puts me in a trance. beautiful gardening .


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 21, 2011)

How do I get on that VIP mailing list for those genetics??? LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kratose (Dec 21, 2011)

del66666 said:


> so any guesses as to the weight im going to pull from this bubblegum.............


That girl is really grown from 12/12? Damn dude do you know what the genetics are? God would I love to get my hands on some of those beans. That is just insane. Looks like you might pull about 6 ounces. That's my guess at least. That is crazy good considering its 12/12 from seed. I am still having trouble believing that.

I would love to add that picture to my buds of the week segment, if your interested that is.

I say that qualifies for a bud of the week spot any day. 



http://Cannabis-Country.blogspot.com


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 21, 2011)

if this is a regular size bathtub, I change my estimate to 1+pound of dry buds on this plant!!! can you take more pictures of it? I want to see from all the angles you can think of!


----------



## rombomb420 (Dec 21, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> if this is a regular size bathtub, I change my estimate to 1+pound of dry buds on this plant!!! can you take more pictures of it? I want to see from all the angles you can think of!


I said about a lb. too dude. Its fawking huge. Never seen anything like that before, it's so dense & stout looking. I keep coming back to the thread just to make sure it's still real.


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 21, 2011)

I mean what the fuck


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2011)

hehehe, yeah will you bloody well tear the leaves off that bitch and lets see whats underneath . the suspense is killin us. your such a tease with your photos. lmao


----------



## del66666 (Dec 22, 2011)

ok guys i will take lots more pics and as she gets to finish i will pull leaves off so you can see whats under them....................but i kid you not she is just a cone of bud...........ive never seen anything like it..............seeds came from marijuana-seeds.nl........they werent all like this 1 though


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 22, 2011)

Will you try reveg for a cutting you reckon del?
Also I imagine mold is gonna be a nightmare with that beast? You got the dehumidifier on the go?




del66666 said:


> ok guys i will take lots more pics and as she gets to finish i will pull leaves off so you can see whats under them....................but i kid you not she is just a cone of bud...........ive never seen anything like it..............seeds came from marijuana-seeds.nl........they werent all like this 1 though


----------



## del66666 (Dec 22, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Will you try reveg for a cutting you reckon del?
> Also I imagine mold is gonna be a nightmare with that beast? You got the dehumidifier on the go?


i guess i should try for a reveg mate but im always on to something new...................yeah mould has been on my mind, got 3 moisture traps in cab, 1 dehumidifier next to cab and im being tighter on how much i water............tried to part the buds up top but just to tight...........fingers crossed cause if she comes in clean im up for a big fat new year bonus lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 22, 2011)

Great news del and well deserved mate thats a monster bro...


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 22, 2011)

In fact fuck it it aint no monster it a fuckin tree trunk...


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 22, 2011)

I stick with my original statement.. Looks like an elephant shit yet pot.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 22, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> In fact fuck it it aint no monster it a fuckin tree trunk...


cheers mate shes a mutant for sure.........


----------



## del66666 (Dec 22, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> I stick with my original statement.. Looks like an elephant shit yet pot.


least it dont smell like elephant shit.............


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 22, 2011)

Well maybe an elephant thats been grazing on fields of bubbles



del66666 said:


> least it dont smell like elephant shit.............


----------



## Kratose (Dec 22, 2011)

del66666 said:


> ok guys i will take lots more pics and as she gets to finish i will pull leaves off so you can see whats under them....................but i kid you not she is just a cone of bud...........ive never seen anything like it..............seeds came from marijuana-seeds.nl........they werent all like this 1 though



I normally wouldn't say this but I hope you find a few seeds in that girl and hopefully one of them is the same phenotype. Even if some of those seeds would end up hermie it be worth it just to find that pheno and clone the crap out of her. 

I have ran across some big as girls in my time of growing but I can't compare to that because it was 12/12. I wonder what my monster Kush cross would have yielded from 12/12. That one kush cross I had about 3 years back blew my mind. It grew out of control and the yield on it was unbelievable. Hell I harvested it and I still didn't believe it. 





For any of you who have checked out my blog. My poll ends in 3 days I think. So if you haven't voted and would like to please do so asap. Also you can see my new post about Soma's run in the with police here http://cannabis-country.blogspot.com/2011/12/police-try-to-take-somas-medical.html


----------



## del66666 (Dec 22, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Will you try reveg for a cutting you reckon del?
> Also I imagine mold is gonna be a nightmare with that beast? You got the dehumidifier on the go?


you have cursed me........................checking the top part and found rot............


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 22, 2011)

gutted.. sorry mate 

... or did i save you a lot of headache further down the line by taking a closer inspection now 



del66666 said:


> you have cursed me........................checking the top part and found rot............


----------



## del66666 (Dec 22, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> gutted.. sorry mate
> 
> ... or did i save you a lot of headache further down the line by taking a closer inspection now


prob made me look a little harder mate.........lost 135g........saved 264g..........the rest is finishing......


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 22, 2011)

del66666 said:


> prob made me look a little harder mate.........lost 135g........saved 264g..........the rest is finishing......


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 22, 2011)

so what do guys think of my cab if i grow 5 party cup grow plants 12/12 from seed? will i know if i have enough room?(cabs not done yet)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 22, 2011)

delboy shes really beautiful . please do try to reveg her, please . She is a one in a million pheno that needs to be saved, shared and loved with the world. 
The key is to reveg her and spread her out so you dont have as much of an issue with moisture build up. Cheers to the beginning of the delboy bubblegum pheno. peace bro sambers


----------



## del66666 (Dec 23, 2011)

hey ams you betcha i will do my best................


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 23, 2011)

cool . what is your intake and exhaust situation? are you pulling in fresh air and exhusting out your room? im curious about your humidity level and how high you allow it to get. 
i will be looking foward to some more cool pictures of the delski bubblegum mutant . it will be super cool to see the inside branching system of that beast. im ordering some of them bubblegum seeds and hope i get a mutant like yours. 
cheers with seasons greetings of lots of green sticky buds. stay high m8


----------



## aesan (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey guys (and ladies of course),

Long time no see and lots of pics to show. I have had the worst year of my life so far this year, Last week I lost my only sister (and only sibling).

On a better note... 

Ordered the reverse and penetrate yesterday.... Bleached the room but want to make sure herms don't happen again. Anyone have first hand experience with it?

Working with a couple clones (12/12 from root) (kind of a test) and a White Siberian I vegged for a little over a month (which is masssive, and with my luck, probably hermied).

Also moved from my 1k to a 400 because of my damn heat issues. Oh well.

Let's hope this reverse and penetrate is all it's cracked up to be!

Cheeers everyone happy holiday season =).


----------



## del66666 (Dec 23, 2011)

aesan said:


> Hey guys (and ladies of course),
> 
> Long time no see and lots of pics to show. I have had the worst year of my life so far this year, Last week I lost my only sister (and only sibling).
> 
> ...


very sorry to hear of your loss, wish there was something i could say to ease your pain. 
herms..........use good genetics......best to make sure you cure all light leaks....watch your temps...in my opinion most times its bad genetics that cause herms........


----------



## aesan (Dec 23, 2011)

del66666 said:


> very sorry to hear of your loss, wish there was something i could say to ease your pain.
> herms..........use good genetics......best to make sure you cure all light leaks....watch your temps...in my opinion most times its bad genetics that cause herms........



those damn temps!!!


----------



## Kratose (Dec 23, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you have cursed me........................checking the top part and found rot............


Damn sorry to hear that man. But I think he is right. He probably saved you in the long run. Hopefully no more rot.








Are you a cannabis fanatic? I got just the place for you http://Cannabis-Country.blogspot.com

Do you have pics of buds you grow that you love to show off and are so proud of?
Submit your pics to Cannabis Country for your chance to have them featured on our blog.
You can find where to submit your pics on our buds of the week page http://cannabis-country.blogspot.com/p/pictures-of-week.html


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 24, 2011)

*happy holidays growers hope you and your family ave a good one..*


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 24, 2011)

*Merry Christmas RIU!! 
[video=youtube;xD4AiAF5ZJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xD4AiAF5ZJM[/video]*​


----------



## del66666 (Dec 24, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> cool . what is your intake and exhaust situation? are you pulling in fresh air and exhusting out your room? im curious about your humidity level and how high you allow it to get.
> i will be looking foward to some more cool pictures of the delski bubblegum mutant . it will be super cool to see the inside branching system of that beast. im ordering some of them bubblegum seeds and hope i get a mutant like yours.
> cheers with seasons greetings of lots of green sticky buds. stay high m8


got a 4 and 5 inch fan pulling out.............lol dont know what humidity is cause havent a meter......only just got a dehumidifier a few weeks ago.......im way behind the times......


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 24, 2011)

Are you actually blowing smoke on your poor girls? Or is it just an overlay filter?



BigBudzzzz said:


> *Merry Christmas RIU!!
> [video=youtube;xD4AiAF5ZJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xD4AiAF5ZJM[/video]*​


----------



## del66666 (Dec 24, 2011)

god rest ye merry jingle bells it is the season to be good king tra lalalala ta la la la la haaaappppy chrimbo charimba


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 24, 2011)

Got some final bits and pieces.. Camembert to crumb and some ruby port to sip.. Nom nom


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes, one time wont hurt'm! To be honest my grow room doubles as my smoke room because my wife doesnt allow me to smoke in the house. With 155 CFM fan I dont think its an issue unless I just sit there and blow it on them like in the vid. 



mantiszn said:


> Are you actually blowing smoke on your poor girls? Or is it just an overlay filter?


----------



## strawseed (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas and happy holidays ya'll


----------



## del66666 (Dec 24, 2011)

tis the season to be jolly..............or fucking else.


----------



## Kratose (Dec 24, 2011)

Everyone has a awesome Christmas tomorrow!


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 24, 2011)

your wife tells you what to do? lol



just ignore me mate.. just taking the proverbial.. 



BigBudzzzz said:


> Yes, one time wont hurt'm! To be honest my grow room doubles as my smoke room because my wife doesnt allow me to smoke in the house. With 155 CFM fan I dont think its an issue unless I just sit there and blow it on them like in the vid.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 24, 2011)

here wa' lads..

merry merriment


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 24, 2011)

I want that outfit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kratose (Dec 24, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> I want that outfit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And I want to see you in that outfit  I will buy it for you if you model it for me lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hehehehehe so funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## del66666 (Dec 24, 2011)

the latest girl in town...


----------



## del66666 (Dec 24, 2011)

another bb in flower.......


----------



## aesan (Dec 24, 2011)

^How many days since showing sex is that one Del? Looking beautiful so far.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 25, 2011)

Morning everyone. Santa's reindeer shat on my bloody roof again.. Inconsiderate bastards.

Merry Christmas 12.12'ers


----------



## del66666 (Dec 25, 2011)

merry christmas mate.............merry christmas one and all...............


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tucsonlongbuds (Dec 25, 2011)

So when you go 12/12 from seed do you start it in its final pot once sprouted?
Are 10 liter pots a good size or can I go smaller? Del and others do you always use fem seeds? Just curious How long on average from sprout till harvest? 8 to 10 weeks? 

I have some kick ass seeds I want to start here in about a week. I plan to go only 12/12 so I will post in a few weeks as I start them.

Thanks for an awesome thread. 

Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah to everyone who celebrates it on this fine day


----------



## Kratose (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas Everyone!

Got a question for you guys who dressed your plants up as a christmas tree. Would any of you let me use there MJ Christmas tree picture on my blog. Just wanted to make a post telling everyone Merry Christmas then have a picture of a marijuana plant all decorated like a Christmas tree.

Would be much appreciated and if you can give you rep I will. (If I can meaning if I haven't already)

Everyone have a great Christmas!


----------



## weedmastatx (Dec 25, 2011)

Not in any particular order. but the initials on the pictures should lead you in the right direction.
Im running : 
*Cali connetion bubba kush*: which i'll never run on 12/12 again because its too short and grows hella slow.so next time around i wont run those babies without a vege so i can get a respectable yeild.

*Dna lemon skunk*: its coming along nicely although its an ugly plant it smells nice and is budding up nicely as well.
Reserva Privada OG #18: Took very good to the 12/12 method and looking forward to the next round with her. Rock hard nuggets nice resin production and its forming a huge main cola ..well to me anyways. Shes about 5 to six weeks out but i dont really remember how far along she is but i have a scope but i would like to have a time measurement to for the next go. 
*Mandala point of no return:* Really love this plant here she was in my first grow ever and i fell in love with her. Shes super frosty in only her 4th to 5th week out and already has rock hard nuggets. She smell like kerosine and berries. she puts me to sleep everytime i smoke it.
*Next generation ny purple diesel. *Comining along good and steady. Shes more of a sativa but its a great day time stain smells like lemon lime and diesel. shes a must have i got 2o of her beans but so far taking well to 12/12 also

Everything else it just my setup: 2x4x5 tent with a 400 watt hps, with an additional 150 watter as well . I have two fand one up top of the canopy and another at the botton at the passive intake site. Temps range for 64 to 85 degrees F. Carbon filter of course with and ozone in my front room just in case..


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow Nicee update, they look wonderful, I am about to go crazy with nothing to smoke on Christmas hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;0jlqR1rmyu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=0jlqR1rmyu4[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=0jlqR1rmyu4


----------



## weedmastatx (Dec 25, 2011)

i have some mexi brick that should last me though this grow but im getting impatient...


----------



## Kratose (Dec 25, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Wow Nicee update, they look wonderful, I am about to go crazy with nothing to smoke on Christmas hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Awwww Im sorry Kona. If I was on the West Coast I would come smoke you up. But I am aaaallllllll the way on the east coast


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 26, 2011)

Kratose said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone!
> 
> Got a question for you guys who dressed your plants up as a christmas tree. Would any of you let me use there MJ Christmas tree picture on my blog. Just wanted to make a post telling everyone Merry Christmas then have a picture of a marijuana plant all decorated like a Christmas tree.
> 
> ...


I don't mind if you use my pic. You can find it in an album on my profile page if you need it.


----------



## radi (Dec 27, 2011)

12/12 under 150w hps + 4-25w CFLs side lighting
3 Litter pot
All mix soil - no nutes yet

First pic - Day 28
Second and Third pic- Day 32
Rest of the pics - Day 37


----------



## del66666 (Dec 28, 2011)

guys ive never seen so many 12-12 grows going on........................great jobs being done by all.............we shall rule the world .......................nobody can stop us now.........except maybe 007..............


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 28, 2011)

*critical overdrive and cheesy purp update 12/12 *


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 28, 2011)

Or 11-13  lol



del66666 said:


> guys ive never seen so many 12-12 grows going on........................great jobs being done by all.............we shall rule the world .......................nobody can stop us now.........except maybe 007..............


----------



## del66666 (Dec 28, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Or 11-13  lol


picky.......


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 28, 2011)

del66666 said:


> guys ive never seen so many 12-12 grows going on........................great jobs being done by all.............we shall rule the world .......................nobody can stop us now.........except maybe 007..............


Why? How does 007 grow?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 28, 2011)

like what the fuck happend to jimmygreenfingers? he got this killer new set up then he like disappears. i hope hes ok. i sure do miss him and an so damn curious as to what is going on in his garden, does anyone know..?/

who is the latest girl in town.?????i like the thick dark leaves.


----------



## Kratose (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey Dr Amber, Love the new Avatar picture! Always knew she had a nice body lol.

Nice girl you got growing there also. Is she from 12/12?

I just started my 12/12 from seed grow. After a year of not being able to grow. I AM GROWING AGAIN!! wohooo lol


----------



## Kratose (Dec 28, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> I don't mind if you use my pic. You can find it in an album on my profile page if you need it.


Thanks blue. I didn't see your reply in time though. I ended up using Bekindbuds picture. He gave me the go ahead. Going to feature his girl in my next buds of the week post!

If you guys want to see it you can see it here http://cannabis-country.blogspot.com/2011/12/merry-christmass.html


----------



## Kratose (Dec 28, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehehehe so funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I don't think it be funny, I bet it be sexy. You probably look good in it. Lol I know I am soooo bad


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey del nice thread. I see I got alot of reading to do.. What's the size pots u use going 12/12 from seed to get between 1-2 oz?

I just put 7 seedlings 12/12 from seed so I'm curious


----------



## del66666 (Dec 28, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hey del nice thread. I see I got alot of reading to do.. What's the size pots u use going 12/12 from seed to get between 1-2 oz?


cheers mate we do our best..........ive used the same size final pots be it for 1-2 or these days 2-6 oz............largest is 10 litres............also use 7.5 and 6.5 litre......i just go with what i feel at the time......some great info along the way and some really cracking pics if you manage to get through the whole thread........


----------



## del66666 (Dec 28, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> like what the fuck happend to jimmygreenfingers? he got this killer new set up then he like disappears. i hope hes ok. i sure do miss him and an so damn curious as to what is going on in his garden, does anyone know..?/
> 
> who is the latest girl in town.?????i like the thick dark leaves.


hey amber shes a bb of course .................been giving her special attention..........been getting a nice spray down of greenmyst humic nearly every day................not sure if its helping but its certainly not harming...........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2011)

BUBBLEBOMB




​


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 29, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> BUBBLEBOMB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that 12/12 from seed? U r rocking that right..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 29, 2011)

del66666 said:


> cheers mate we do our best..........ive used the same size final pots be it for 1-2 or these days 2-6 oz............largest is 10 litres............also use 7.5 and 6.5 litre......i just go with what i feel at the time......some great info along the way and some really cracking pics if you manage to get through the whole thread........


Now do u start seeds straight in those pots or do you wait until they sex then put in the final pot?


----------



## del66666 (Dec 30, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> BUBBLEBOMB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one hell of a goooooood job Ambernooski...........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2011)

thanks delboy for giving me the recipe for success. 
Happy New Year! 
rounding out the year with a little more 12/12 FSR budPorn.
*pineapple chunk *
special Barneys Coffeeshop Amsterdam bud seeds​


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> hey amber shes a bb of course .................been giving her special attention..........been getting a nice spray down of greenmyst humic nearly every day................not sure if its helping but its certainly not harming...........


lookin real good. howz the bubblegum beast?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 30, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thanks delboy for giving me the recipe for success.
> Happy New Year!
> rounding out the year with a little more 12/12 FSR budPorn.
> *pineapple chunk *
> special Barneys Coffeeshop Amsterdam bud seeds​


Hey amber what's kind of lights are u ring? Like I said before you are growing that right good job..


----------



## BigAzzBudzz (Dec 31, 2011)

Keep it up!


radi said:


> 12/12 under 150w hps + 4-25w CFLs side lighting3 Litter potAll mix soil - no nutes yetFirst pic - Day 28Second and Third pic- Day 32Rest of the pics - Day 37


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 31, 2011)

Yay good job everyone keep up the good work and have a happy new years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 31, 2011)

Love your girls Amber much love !!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 31, 2011)

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 31, 2011)

konagirl420 said:


> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


+ rep for u


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 31, 2011)

WBW. hey mon, yes all of the photos i post in this here journal are 12/12 from seed. 
i use a 600 watt HPS. I start my grows under T-5s in a phototron. after a week i move them to my DR 120 secret jarden tent under 600 watts MH for 2-3 weeks then to 600 watts HPS for the rest of the grow. I have fresh oxygen intake fan and and oscilaing fan. I have a powerful 6 inch exhust . exhuasting outside my garage. i cool my lights with a 6 inch intake fan air also coming in from outside. Using Hesi products (TNT, hesi coco), cal mag sup, hammerhead in flower for a boost. Beecuzzz coco... airpots , smartpots. 
i use tap water with no zero ppm with an air bubbler. i like to keep my ph at 6.0 to 6.2.

thanks for the kind words, hi Kona girly .. i hope everything is going well for you and that this will be a good year for you.
Happy new year to you all!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 31, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WBW. hey mon, yes all of the photos i post in this here journal are 12/12 from seed.
> i use a 600 watt HPS. I start my grows under T-5s in a phototron. after a week i move them to my DR 120 secret jarden tent under 600 watts MH for 2-3 weeks then to 600 watts HPS for the rest of the grow. I have fresh oxygen intake fan and and oscilaing fan. I have a powerful 6 inch exhust . exhuasting outside my garage. i cool my lights with a 6 inch intake fan air also coming in from outside. Using Hesi products (TNT, hesi coco), cal mag sup, hammerhead in flower for a boost. Beecuzzz coco... airpots , smartpots.
> i use tap water with no zero ppm with an air bubbler. i like to keep my ph at 6.0 to 6.2.
> 
> ...


You and your grow earned the kind words and + rep..


----------



## del66666 (Dec 31, 2011)

happy new year to all you lovely 12-12 ers..............


----------



## bekindbud (Dec 31, 2011)

Wishing 12/12'ers and your family a Happy and Healthy New Year 2012!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yay Happy New Years !!!!!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year 1`2/12 grqwers


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year all 12/12'ers.....keep um green!


----------



## del66666 (Jan 1, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Happy new year all 12/12'ers.....keep um green!


cheers mate all the best to you and yours.............


----------



## del66666 (Jan 1, 2012)

okay the total wet weight for the bubblegum is............... 1709g


----------



## supchaka (Jan 1, 2012)

del66666 said:


> okay the total wet weight for the bubblegum is............... 1709g


That plant looks infuckingsane man lol, good job.


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 1, 2012)

OMG you've created a monster...FRANKENBUD 

now that's a happy new year


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 1, 2012)

So your basically looking at a pound dry?

Makes me giddy.. lol


del66666 said:


> okay the total wet weight for the bubblegum is............... 1709g


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 1, 2012)

a pound dry fuckin nice work del mate well deserved mate...


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 1, 2012)

del66666 said:


> okay the total wet weight for the bubblegum is............... 1709g



15 - 16 oz dry WTF !!!! well done man !


----------



## BigAzzBudzz (Jan 1, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> a pound dry fuckin nice work del mate well deserved mate...


Love the new avatarr dude!!


----------



## curly604 (Jan 1, 2012)

del my man great job! did you top or fim that bad girl at all?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, about 18 days from seed, and I officially have my first 12/12 contender. This is a bagseed, pretty sure it was Lemon Kush.







I have 2 White widow that are about a week behind the above plant.





I also started these white widow clones from a plant that was about 2 weeks into flower (after 6 weeks of veg). They've been under 12/12 for about 10 days. I just noticed 1 single root on one of these today. These should make for some bushy 12/12ers. There's actually a 3rd clone that I started today after I broke a branch from another flowering plant


----------



## brewing up (Jan 1, 2012)

thats amazing


----------



## TWELVE12FROMSEEDROCKS (Jan 1, 2012)

lolololol a one pound dwarf plant lolololololol nice job bro.real nice job.lololololololo


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 1, 2012)

del66666 said:


> okay the total wet weight for the bubblegum is............... 1709g


Wow...Um... Wow. That's just.... wow


----------



## campzoe (Jan 1, 2012)

so can i can use like 10 cfls 2700K on 12/12?????????????????????????????? ne one??? no one knows?????


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 1, 2012)

TWELVE12FROMSEEDROCKS said:


> lolololol a one pound dwarf plant lolololololol nice job bro.real nice job.lololololololo




What did I do wrong?


----------



## campzoe (Jan 1, 2012)

so can i can use like 10 cfls 2700K on 12/12??????????????????????????????


----------



## rombomb420 (Jan 1, 2012)

campzoe said:


> so can i can use like 10 cfls 2700K on 12/12??????????????????????????????


I would recommend to start your own thread, there's a whole sub section for CFL growing where you can get advice.


----------



## rombomb420 (Jan 1, 2012)

del66666 said:


> okay the total wet weight for the bubblegum is............... 1709g


You're my idol.  I probably won't even get that out of 12 plants on 12/12 lol.


----------



## campzoe (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah you could, but you might not get a good yield. There's a big 12/12 thread here somewhere on the forums.... 

The 12-12 From Seed Thread

Maybe that will answer some of your questions


----------



## Catchin22 (Jan 2, 2012)

campzoe said:


> Yeah you could, but you might not get a good yield. There's a big 12/12 thread here somewhere on the forums....
> 
> The 12-12 From Seed Thread
> 
> Maybe that will answer some of your questions


Next time use quotes if you are quoting somebody.  

Yes I told him to check here since this is specifically a 12/12 thread which he can READ through to get an idea of what he may get from a 12/12 grow.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 2, 2012)

TWELVE12FROMSEEDROCKS said:


> lolololol a one pound dwarf plant lolololololol nice job bro.real nice job.lololololololo


What did I do wrong?


----------



## bigbud2012 (Jan 2, 2012)

whats your story bro it seems some people like to laugh at people when really its u that needs the help and info maybe someone not so stoned out of there head could help such as moi


----------



## bigbud2012 (Jan 2, 2012)

bigbud2012 said:


> whats your story bro it seems some people like to laugh at people when really its u that needs the help and info maybe someone not so stoned out of there head could help such as moi


 well what ive seen so far of that little plant is that uve had it in 12 .12 when really u should of started off veggin that plant until a decent height and then go 12.12 which it will then flower as u probably well know....


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 2, 2012)

Then how is that 12/12 from seed. Did I miss something?


----------



## bigbud2012 (Jan 2, 2012)

uve not missed anything except veggin it first which uve short cutted by 12/12 ing from seed by the looks of your picture anyway


----------



## bigbud2012 (Jan 2, 2012)

ive got 2 at the moment at 1 n half feet each plant and thats from 12 12 from seed ur not really gonna get anything more than that with cfl.s


----------



## bigbud2012 (Jan 2, 2012)

bigbud2012 said:


> ive got 2 at the moment at 1 n half feet each plant and thats from 12 12 from seed ur not really gonna get anything more than that with cfl.s


unless u veg first that is to a decent height then turn to 12/12


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 2, 2012)

Why are you guys talking about begging first? Is this thread not about 12/12 FROM SEED? Why you guys keep talking about veg? 
I'm running a 250w mh and 4 75w cfl's


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 2, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Well, about 18 days from seed, and I officially have my first 12/12 contender. This is a bagseed, pretty sure it was Lemon Kush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you cant stick a unrooted clone onto 12/12 you need to stick it on 18/6 so it stops trying to flower and reveggs and grows roots , then once the roots show then stick on 12/12 ....


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 2, 2012)

all seeds veg mate , im not really sure what bigbud is on about though ... 12/12 from seed is exactly that 12/12 from seed ... the 1st 2-3 weeks of the plants life EVEN on 12/12 it will veg then flower. My above comment about 18/6 was for the clones you have taken , you said you have your clones on 12/12 , IF there unrooted you need to stick them on 18/6 to get them to root then 12/12 to flower them.... rooted cuttings 12/12 aint that great to be honest mate because there isnt the 2-3 week veg like there is with the seeds


----------



## del66666 (Jan 2, 2012)

just to clarify.........yes this is a 12-12 from seed thread............from seed i stress.................if you dont chuck a lot of light at it you wont get big returns........yes you can use cfls and if you use enough then you will do ok...quality wise cfl or hps doesnt matter...........however bigger hps is best.....maximise everything as much you can........ive had tiny plants and like the last 1 ive had 1709g plants....anything is possible


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 2, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> you cant stick a unrooted clone onto 12/12 you need to stick it on 18/6 so it stops trying to flower and reveggs and grows roots , then once the roots show then stick on 12/12 ....


Ok. Now I understand what you are saying. 
Just to clear things up 1 of the original 2 clones has already begun showing roots. When I get home today I think I'll have roots in the 2nd one too. Cloning is easy for me. Never really had an issue too much. I did it a lot back in the day. Took me a couple tries but I'm back in the swing of it. 

Del,that first IS 12/12 from seed. No clone there. Does it look ok thus far? This 12/12 from seed shit is all new to me.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 2, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Ok. Now I understand what you are saying.
> Just to clear things up 1 of the original 2 clones has already begun showing roots. When I get home today I think I'll have roots in the 2nd one too. Cloning is easy for me. Never really had an issue too much. I did it a lot back in the day. Took me a couple tries but I'm back in the swing of it.
> 
> Del,that first IS 12/12 from seed. No clone there. Does it look ok thus far? This 12/12 from seed shit is all new to me.


refresh my mem.what lights you running?


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 2, 2012)

listen to the guru...and just remember 1079grams ...thats why i said guru


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Ambs and everyone else involved... found this in the mail


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 2, 2012)

del66666 said:


> refresh my mem.what lights you running?


250 MH and 4 75w (not actual) 2700 CFL's. The first 2 posts after I posted the pics were laughing at me. I figured I missed something. LOL

and yeah Del, I already rep'd ya for that grow when I saw it yesterday! Well done bro! Well done.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 2, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Thanks Ambs and everyone else involved... found this in the mail


I want that!!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## kush groove (Jan 2, 2012)

@kidneystone dude its pretty obvious that plant in the red cup is a clone....your not fooling anyone....go find yourself some seeds and make it happen


----------



## medicineman23 (Jan 2, 2012)

hey im doing a 24 hour light cycle right now and my plants are looking nice and very healthy but during the peak hours of sunlight outside i set them out to give my light a break. is there any negative effect from that?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 2, 2012)

LOL, it's pretty obvious it's no clone actually. 

I can post more pics of it tomorrow. It's definitely NOT a clone though. I don't understand why you would think it's a clone? I'll take pics tomorrow when the lights are back on. I bet it still has the colydons on it.

Is that why you were laughing?


----------



## kush groove (Jan 2, 2012)

I too was inspired by 12/12 from seed thread so here's what i got

1 fem cataract kush-4 weeks old;showing sex......1 pure afghan-5 weeks old;hasn't shown sex.......1 cannadential-5 weeks old;hasn't shown sex.......1 fem kosher kush-2 weeks old......1 fem sharksbreath-smallest seedling

and the clones.....


@kidneystoner as you can see i have clone in a party cup that is very similar to yours.....this is my first time growing from seed and i have five week old seeds that havent began flowering yet....so your 18 day old seed that is 14 days in flowering is truly miraculous


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks Good!!!!!!


----------



## del66666 (Jan 3, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> 250 MH and 4 75w (not actual) 2700 CFL's. The first 2 posts after I posted the pics were laughing at me. I figured I missed something. LOL
> 
> and yeah Del, I already rep'd ya for that grow when I saw it yesterday! Well done bro! Well done.


then yes your looking ok........not suire by the looks how big it will get.............just keep in mind sometimes the end up dwarfs and sometimes beasts........luck of the draw.....can def pull nice plants from a 250 though.....cheers for the rep .....


----------



## del66666 (Jan 3, 2012)

kush groove said:


> I too was inspired by 12/12 from seed thread so here's what i got
> 
> View attachment 19704771 fem cataract kush-4 weeks old;showing sex......1 pure afghan-5 weeks old;hasn't shown sex.......1 cannadential-5 weeks old;hasn't shown sex.......1 fem kosher kush-2 weeks old......1 fem sharksbreath-smallest seedling
> 
> ...


looking kind of healthy...reckon good things to come.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 3, 2012)

kush groove said:


> @kidneystone dude its pretty obvious that plant in the red cup is a clone....your not fooling anyone....go find yourself some seeds and make it happen


explain why you think its a clone?


----------



## del66666 (Jan 3, 2012)

a couple of bubblebombs............been feeding b cuzz, hesi and ionic in turns......


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hehehehehe sweet gonna give the 12-12 a shot sometime soon  looks great and nice yeild for sure !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## del66666 (Jan 3, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehehehe sweet gonna give the 12-12 a shot sometime soon  looks great and nice yeild for sure !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


once you try it theres no going back...........


----------



## del66666 (Jan 3, 2012)

ok guys a quick description of and what im using equipment and nute wise at the moment.............small cab used for the first few weeks has a 250 dual hps with euro reflector and 4inch ruck fan, big cab is self build wooden 1mx1.2mx1.4m hi..............it has a 400 dual hps in euro reflector................600 dual spec hps in diamond reflector and a 5inch and a 4 inch ruck fans pulling out..... it has diamond reflective mylar on walls.......im using a combo of hesi, b cuzz, ionic feed.....hammerhead pk.......humic spray.........


----------



## kush groove (Jan 3, 2012)

del66666 said:


> explain why you think its a clone?


because i also, was once a noob....lol

there's no veg growth for starters.... a seed doesnt show sex on the first day it sprouts.....so for that plant to be 18 days old is uhhhh impossible or miraculous
this plant would not even qualify for being a dwarf......dwarfs dont grow or grow vertically very slowly.....that seed supposedly went straight into flowering after germination....autos dont even do that
but, i could be wrong


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 3, 2012)

First. I'm not a newb. You think because I'm new to this site I'm new to this? Get off your high horse bro. Def not a clone. I'm offended. And you can go bang yourself if you are going to sit there and call me a liar. 
More pics to come today just to PROVE to your ignorant Ass.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 3, 2012)

Play nice boys. lol


----------



## del66666 (Jan 3, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> First. I'm not a newb. You think because I'm new to this site I'm new to this? Get off your high horse bro. Def not a clone. I'm offended. And you can go bang yourself if you are going to sit there and call me a liar.
> More pics to come today just to PROVE to your ignorant Ass.


i believe you mate.....


----------



## del66666 (Jan 3, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Play nice boys. lol


hey what up where you been mr sillybilly.............


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 3, 2012)

Or we'll set Kev on you...
at least pretend to get along 



supersillybilly said:


> Play nice boys. lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 3, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> LOL, it's pretty obvious it's no clone actually.
> 
> I can post more pics of it tomorrow. It's definitely NOT a clone though. I don't understand why you would think it's a clone? I'll take pics tomorrow when the lights are back on. I bet it still has the colydons on it.
> 
> Is that why you were laughing?


Dude your paranoid , no one was laughing at you mate , try reading it again , the post you quoted as laughing at you was laughing about the fact del pulled a pound from a 12/12 plant ...


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 3, 2012)

del66666 said:


> hey what up where you been mr sillybilly.............


Been really fucking busy. Shit seems to happen all at the same time. Just had a nice harvest and looking forward to another in about 3/4 weeks. Ive now progressed into using clones


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 3, 2012)

del66666 said:


> i believe you mate.....


No beef with you broseph. Just don't appreciate know it alls.


----------



## kush groove (Jan 3, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> First. I'm not a newb. You think because I'm new to this site I'm new to this? Get off your high horse bro. Def not a clone. I'm offended. And you can go bang yourself if you are going to sit there and call me a liar.
> More pics to come today just to PROVE to your ignorant Ass.


well stop acting like it...no ones laughing at you bro....and as far as being offended, im not sure why you are, but im sure you are....ur insecure and you feel like someones laughing at you, which noone is.....i could care less how long youve been a member of the site, you have clones on 12/12 so you probably dont have too much experience.....and ive only been growing for 1.5years so im still considered and a noob by many and theres still plenty that i dont know, so im definitely not on a high horse

if u read the last line of my post, it clearly says i could be wrong... so i wont be banging myself today, i may jack off though....ill be sure to keep you posted

i usually vape a bag before i log into riu so your not gonna piss me off dude...lol

either the plant is a fucked up seed or a clone.....and it looks like a clone to me

del seems to believe its a seed a he's grown from seed more than i have, so i cant figure out why your panties are all bunched up....who ever said you had to prove something to me??


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Not insecure. Just don't appreciate being called a liar. It's that simple. You OBVIOUSLY don't know as much as you think you do if you don't think a plant can show sex in 3 weeks. 
And the 12/12 clones are an experiment I'm working on.


----------



## kush groove (Jan 3, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Not insecure. Just don't appreciate being called a liar. It's that simple. You OBVIOUSLY don't know as much as you think you do if you don't think a plant can show sex in 3 weeks.
> And the 12/12 clones are an experiment I'm working on.


3 weeks to show sex is believable.....but again im no authority, im just speaking from what ive read and what ive experienced....you claimed your seed was 18 days old and by looking at the pic its already in flower which is not the same as preflowers or showing sex in 3 weeks

but anyways didnt mean to offend anyone...its only the internet....and its only an opinion

what u should do is post the pics and say i told you so


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 3, 2012)

kush groove said:


> what u should do is post the pics and say i told you so



LOL...sounds good...





















LOL...Told ya so...


----------



## keifcake (Jan 3, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Not insecure. Just don't appreciate being called a liar. It's that simple. You OBVIOUSLY don't know as much as you think you do if you don't think a plant can show sex in 3 weeks.
> And the 12/12 clones are an experiment I'm working on.


so..... whats this 12/12 clone experiment your doing? sounds like sumin id like to know about


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm curious of how they will grow out if cloned from a flowering plant and left to clone under 12/12. I'm wondering how large they will get. Just a simple experiment. I may even try topping one, I have 3 to experiment with.


----------



## keifcake (Jan 3, 2012)

cool... are you talking about taking a cutting putting it in soil and then straight to 12/12 w/o the 24 hour light cycle for two weeks?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Correct.
Mother plant is 3 weeks into flower
Clones have been rooting under 12/12 for almost 2 weeks now
They will remain in 12/12 once put into my ffof mix. Just want to see how far they go. I'm sure others have done it. Anyone?


----------



## keifcake (Jan 3, 2012)

I havent, but i wondered... only clones ive ever really taken, cause i mostly have done 12/12 from seed is mid-late in flower and that works out really well. 
I could use my clone box for a mother box maybe if it works out well.. Do you plan on switching to the bigger pot as soon as you see some growth? or give them a week or so to get them a little adjusted to nutes 1st?


----------



## kush groove (Jan 3, 2012)

@kidneystoner now was that so difficult.....

ive never seen or heard of a seed born into puberty, but looks like yours did...not sure if you qualifies as bad seed or really good one....ill like to see how that plant turns out


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 3, 2012)

I know, I'm excited too. A friend gave me the seed. 90% of the time he has Lemon Kush. 
Anyone know the traits of Lemon Kush?
I was happy to see she was a bitch, but yeah she's an early bloomer. I'd like to try to clone this one too, but not sure if would be too late into flower by the time I could take a couple clippings.


----------



## keifcake (Jan 3, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> I know, I'm excited too. A friend gave me the seed. 90% of the time he has Lemon Kush.
> Anyone know the traits of Lemon Kush?
> I was happy to see she was a bitch, but yeah she's an early bloomer. I'd like to try to clone this one too, but not sure if would be too late into flower by the time I could take a couple clippings.



Nah, its not too late, i took clippings off my sage a couple weeks before i chopped it. It took over a month, but it started to reveg and regrow like a normal re-vegged plant. Out of the bud site multiple stems will grow from it.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 3, 2012)

But I will want to just keep it in 12/12.
If I were to cut it from a plant that was 6 weeks into flower, will the clone pickup from week 6, or will it start flowering back from stage one?


----------



## keifcake (Jan 3, 2012)

oh... that i dont know.. prolly have to have lengthened light period for it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 3, 2012)

bubblebomb getting really heavy 





exodus cheeze wickedly beautiful
the one in the fukin thumbnail. ,motherfuckers really fucked up this site with the fuckin sopposed upgrades. cant even insert shit anymore. anyway have a nice day.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2012)

That bubble bomb is a serious producer.. How is the smell?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 3, 2012)

oh my god.. the smell. oh my god. make me get all wet and shit.. i have a real soft spot for grape candy. it smells like grape bubble gum and gets me really really worked up. like the fuckin best smell ever dude. im breaking out in a sweat just thinking about it. lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 3, 2012)

yeah im hoping to get like 2 lbs from this grow the shit is so fat and heavy . hell i deserve it , cant wait to reap the rewards.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 4, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> I'm curious of how they will grow out if cloned from a flowering plant and left to clone under 12/12. I'm wondering how large they will get. Just a simple experiment. I may even try topping one, I have 3 to experiment with.


you cant clone at 12-12 mate.......


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 4, 2012)

Can't ? Or shouldn't? I already rooted 1 at 12/12.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 4, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Can't ? Or shouldn't? I already rooted 1 at 12/12.


if you take a cutting in 12-12 and keep it on 12-12 id be surprised if it gave you much or anything...doesnt make any sense cause even if it finished flowering it isnt going to be any bigger than if left on mother plant..............the idea is to take a cutting then veg a bit so you get a decent size plant then flower............never heard or seen anyone else doing this....but go on prove me wrong.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 4, 2012)

Mate of mine did it to see what happened. Basically like del said he ended up with a plant that was the same size as the cutting he took but bud, think he said about 5-10g per clone. Not worth it


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 4, 2012)

keifcake said:


> Nah, its not too late, i took clippings off my sage a couple weeks before i chopped it. It took over a month, but it started to reveg and regrow like a normal re-vegged plant. Out of the bud site multiple stems will grow from it.


I've done that too. Took basically what would have become a bowl pack and rooted it like a clone. It took 4 weeks to start showing anything, but the red marks show the new growth starting to sprout from the bud.


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 4, 2012)

To further explain...what I ended up with was a new plant...not one 7 weeks into flower like the bud I took. Now, I did not try to 12/12 it... I treated like a normal clone and put it on 18/6 from the time I cut it until it was as big as I wanted it to be.

Took the clone on 10/26. Switched to 12/12 only 3 weeks ago so it took that long to get a decent plant. Here she is now (on the right):


----------



## keifcake (Jan 4, 2012)

Cool, i love being able to take just a clone to reveg instead of using the whole plant, saves so much room in the clone/seedling box that way. Ive found out for the most part they stay fairly short and grow like a topped plant.


----------



## case420 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello Del, I have a couple questions.. You could call me a noob grower bc that's practically what I am but I have a green thumb..

I'm thinking of Big Bud or THC bomb as my first grow 12/12 from seed.. 
I was wondering what is a good soil to use? and What are some good nutrients you would recommend for veg/flowering?
Could I start in solo cups and finish in 1 gallon pots?
Do you think that Big Bud would do good 12/12 from seed and would I get a decent yield, as well as your thoughts on the THC bomb too?
And do you think a 4ft 8 bulb t5 fluorescent light with 4 6500k bulbs for veg and 4 3000k bulbs for flowering would be good for them?
(with the bulbs in a pattern as in 6500k 3000k 6500k 3000k.. so on..)

Thank you!


----------



## CannabisShaolin (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is my Casey jones in 1 gallon bags


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

now that's tasty business right there.....mama likes


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 4, 2012)

Whats up 12/12'ers, hope everyone is enjoying their New Year. Here are some pics of my projects....

This is a cross I made called Purple Le' Pew. She is 12/12 from seed.

View attachment 1974558View attachment 1974557

This is my Coffee Can Grow Entry for the contest....

*Sour OG* *12/12 from Clone *(I pollinated this plant with Royal Pure Kush) 



Another 12/12 from Clone.....

*Skunkijuana *(I pollinated these clones with Jack Hammer)



Peace

BKB


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 4, 2012)

Holy cow all the bud porn that suddenly showed up here!!!

CannabisShaolin, that Casey Jones is a runway model beauty! Very nice! 

And BKB, I think I wet myself. Any chance you got any more of that Purple Le Pew seed laying around?


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 4, 2012)

mamagrowsbest said:


> now that's tasty business right there.....mama likes


Hey Mama, you new around here? Welcome to Roll It Up, and welcome to the thread! 12/12 from seed ROCKS!


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

thanks for the kind welcome....yea i love this thread, so much info and the bud porn is righteous lol


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 4, 2012)

mamagrowsbest said:


> thanks for the kind welcome....yea i love this thread, so much info and the bud porn is righteous lol


I love bud porn...


----------



## mamagrowsbest (Jan 4, 2012)

listening to coldplay and contemplating my babies in the closet....life is gud


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey del just finally had some time to read through a few pages of this thread, its amazing what your doing with 12/12, your strain is producing some of the fattest colas around! Have you created a seed stock of your strain? Im sure there are a number of people in this thread who would be interested in aquiring some seeds of this strain(myself included). 

I think this question has probably been asked many times over... Do you know what characteristics a strain should have that will give it a better chance of responding well to 12/12 fs? Im guessing fast flower/high yeild strains are ideal for 12/12fs. I might just buy some orange bud since you recommend that one, but I prefer to buy Serious Seeds, so Chronic by Serious Seeds would be my choice for 12/12fs if you think that is a good one to go with. 

Note: I just noticed that Serious Seeds has a BubbleGum strain, perhaps I will go with this strain. I imagine if your BubbleBomb is doing so well and is 50% BubbleGum than it must be a good choice. Hopefully my pheno's will have the right traits for 12/12fs


----------



## BigAzzBudzz (Jan 4, 2012)

*Yo 12/12er's, help send a strong message to our politicians about MJ Legalization... Click below...
*
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/500450-send-420-message.html#post6876650


----------



## keifcake (Jan 4, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> Hey del just finally had some time to read through a few pages of this thread, its amazing what your doing with 12/12, your strain is producing some of the fattest colas around! Have you created a seed stock of your strain? Im sure there are a number of people in this thread who would be interested in aquiring some seeds of this strain(myself included).
> 
> I think this question has probably been asked many times over... Do you know what characteristics a strain should have that will give it a better chance of responding well to 12/12 fs? Im guessing fast flower/high yeild strains are ideal for 12/12fs. I might just buy some orange bud since you recommend that one, but I prefer to buy Serious Seeds, so Chronic by Serious Seeds would be my choice for 12/12fs if you think that is a good one to go with.
> 
> Note: I just noticed that Serious Seeds has a BubbleGum strain, perhaps I will go with this strain. I imagine if your BubbleBomb is doing so well and is 50% BubbleGum than it must be a good choice. Hopefully my pheno's will have the right traits for 12/12fs


I always go for strains that are in the tall category, ive found that works best for the most part


----------



## del66666 (Jan 5, 2012)

hi peeps...so how many lumens per foot are you all running?


----------



## del66666 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> Hey del just finally had some time to read through a few pages of this thread, its amazing what your doing with 12/12, your strain is producing some of the fattest colas around! Have you created a seed stock of your strain? Im sure there are a number of people in this thread who would be interested in aquiring some seeds of this strain(myself included).
> 
> I think this question has probably been asked many times over... Do you know what characteristics a strain should have that will give it a better chance of responding well to 12/12 fs? Im guessing fast flower/high yeild strains are ideal for 12/12fs. I might just buy some orange bud since you recommend that one, but I prefer to buy Serious Seeds, so Chronic by Serious Seeds would be my choice for 12/12fs if you think that is a good one to go with.
> 
> Note: I just noticed that Serious Seeds has a BubbleGum strain, perhaps I will go with this strain. I imagine if your BubbleBomb is doing so well and is 50% BubbleGum than it must be a good choice. Hopefully my pheno's will have the right traits for 12/12fs



hello mate........choosing a strain is hit and miss............so many breeders and strains.............go for big genetics.............not always short flowering............id use coco or hydro rather than soil.............big bomb will work real good as will my fav at the moment lemon skunk.........had over 6 dry off a lemon skunk.

im still using my original bubblebomb seeds from 4-5 years ago................my plan is to cross with a lemon skunk......................just pulled a 1709g wet weight bubblegum..........


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 5, 2012)

total or actual including distance drop off ?


I think I hurt my brain the other day trying to work out fan requirements for a specific room, I don't know why, it's very simple... but I think I tend to over complicate things when I'm stoned.. lol

Im running about 12,500 lumen per square foot.. Total. I think haha





del66666 said:


> hi peeps...so how many lumens per foot are you all running?


----------



## supchaka (Jan 5, 2012)

del66666 said:


> hi peeps...so how many lumens per foot are you all running?


5333 Lumens per foot for me. 150 HPS 16x22" cab. The 2 far left plants arent 12/12 from seed but the others are. The party cup is my male I want to seed the others with. Ive been enjoying this thread and thought Id join in! Around day 28 for everyone, the platinum OG clones were bought the same day the others broke ground. I use 50% $5 walmart soil, 25% perlite, 25% sphagnum moss with 1TBSP of bone and blood meal in each 1 gal pot. Pure blend grow for a couple weeks and FF big bloom the rest. I dont think they need much nutes with the mix Im using especially in the beginning so I go light on the nutes. Also a drop of superthrive once a week or so. I've done many grows in my life and have never once had a burn issue, it makes me wonder how people can fuck them up so much lol. Sure I dont push the envelope of how much I can cram into the plants, but I keep it pretty simple and Im happy with it. 
View attachment 1975426View attachment 1975427


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 5, 2012)

well just ordered some Big Bomb 10 unfemmed seeds online for really really cheap(damn I didnt know you could get seeds for 30$ free shipping!). 

So Ill be joining in the 12/12 fun soon as they arrive... hopefully they do...


----------



## Tiktok (Jan 5, 2012)

Pulled my girl out for some close ups. Got some really good ones of her buds. She is getting more and more frosty by the day. Check her out and check out my little plant. The leaves are growing really funny compared to what i've seen on here. It is also about 26 days old, should it be bigger by now? It has 4 26watt CFLs on it, it is growing in a 50/50 mix MG organic and promix soil. I only have one grow space right now so it is on 12/12 like my other plant. If that is the reason for the slower growth i can live with that. Give me some feedback.

Both of these plants are 12/12 from seed. the bigger one is top44 skunk, it is day 34 flower. The little one is California Orange.







​


----------



## Tiktok (Jan 5, 2012)

Dill: 10 seeds for 30 bucks? that great! i'm looking at attitude for tomorrow. They have a crazy sell going on. I want some Pineapple express, just to say i had some. I'm getting some carmel Ice, then i get 7 free fem seeds for free. All seven are good seeds i can't call them all out but they are good.


----------



## radi (Jan 5, 2012)

Great promo! im getting 5 Green House Seeds Super Lemon Haze Feminized for 35.99£ and i get for free:

1 x fem - world of seeds / northern light x big bud
1 x fem - delicious seeds / fruity chronic juice
1 x fem - emerald triangle seeds / bubba 76
1 x fem - g13 labs / blueberry gum
1 x fem - th seeds / mk ultra
1 x fem - dinafem / og kush
1 x fem - eva seeds / veneno

All going 12/12 of course


----------



## supchaka (Jan 5, 2012)

Tiktok said:


> Pulled my girl out for some close ups. Got some really good ones of her buds. She is getting more and more frosty by the day. Check her out and check out my little plant. The leaves are growing really funny compared to what i've seen on here. It is also about 26 days old, should it be bigger by now? It has 4 26watt CFLs on it, it is growing in a 50/50 mix MG organic and promix soil. I only have one grow space right now so it is on 12/12 like my other plant. If that is the reason for the slower growth i can live with that. Give me some feedback.
> 
> Both of these plants are 12/12 from seed. the bigger one is top44 skunk, it is day 34 flower. The little one is California Orange.​


Your small plants absolutely have something wrong with them. Roll back a few posts to my pics, those are 28 days from seed, and have also had their fan leaves removed.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 5, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> total or actual including distance drop off ?
> 
> 
> I think I hurt my brain the other day trying to work out fan requirements for a specific room, I don't know why, it's very simple... but I think I tend to over complicate things when I'm stoned.. lol
> ...


thats about the same as me mate............i think...well sometimes i think but mostly i dont.


----------



## itofficial (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm sure this has already been asked, but what do you guys do for nutes when you 12/12 from seed? Do you start at a 1/4 strength and then do you use the same nutes you would for flowering a plant that's been on 18/6 for a few weeks?


----------



## zerowzz (Jan 5, 2012)

My current grow, 12/12 from seed.  https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/497030-10-plants-400w-mh-hps-3.html


----------



## zerowzz (Jan 5, 2012)

itofficial said:


> I'm sure this has already been asked, but what do you guys do for nutes when you 12/12 from seed? Do you start at a 1/4 strength and then do you use the same nutes you would for flowering a plant that's been on 18/6 for a few weeks?


I used about 1/4 first week, then about 1/2 second week. Now im on 3/4 strength and its day 16.


----------



## keifcake (Jan 5, 2012)

itofficial said:


> I'm sure this has already been asked, but what do you guys do for nutes when you 12/12 from seed? Do you start at a 1/4 strength and then do you use the same nutes you would for flowering a plant that's been on 18/6 for a few weeks?



I usually give a feeding of grow nutes, maybe 2 and on to the bloom nutes... but, yea introduce a little and go from there, always better to underfeed than overfeed, waaayy better


----------



## supchaka (Jan 5, 2012)

I may try a test on one of my next plants to feed it nothing other than the bone and blood meal I add to the soil.


----------



## CannabisShaolin (Jan 5, 2012)

Here are three different Casey jones plants all 12/12 from seed in 1 gallon

Most sativa





Most indica










biggest plant, mostly sativa hybrid


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 5, 2012)

Tiktok said:


> Dill: 10 seeds for 30 bucks? that great! i'm looking at attitude for tomorrow. They have a crazy sell going on. I want some Pineapple express, just to say i had some. I'm getting some carmel Ice, then i get 7 free fem seeds for free. All seven are good seeds i can't call them all out but they are good.


Yea I ordered them from everyonedoesit.com I have no idea if this is a reputable site, but if turns out I just got scammed 30$ then ahh well at least it didnt break the bank. I dont know how they send them, If its by air then hopefully they can manage the -50 degrees celcius air up at 10000 feet altitude. If they arrive and germinate and all that good stuff then its 30$ well spent


----------



## del66666 (Jan 5, 2012)

zerowzz said:


> My current grow, 12/12 from seed.  https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/497030-10-plants-400w-mh-hps-3.html


looking pretty good there mate........


----------



## del66666 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> Yea I ordered them from everyonedoesit.com I have no idea if this is a reputable site, but if turns out I just got scammed 30$ then ahh well at least it didnt break the bank. I dont know how they send them, If its by air then hopefully they can manage the -50 degrees celcius air up at 10000 feet altitude. If they arrive and germinate and all that good stuff then its 30$ well spent


you shouldnt have any problems with them mate.....


----------



## Tiktok (Jan 5, 2012)

Supchaka: yeah I saw your plants and many other on here that kick my plants little ass. I think it's PH, so I will try and fix that and see if it helps.


----------



## Skimpy (Jan 5, 2012)

I have been reading thru this thread for almost 2 months off and on now. I still haven't read the whole thing. I would say this is this best 12/12 out there. This is my first run with 12/12 from seed, and my first indoor grow. I have grown outside for a few years and have only ran into hermies one season. My question is... (((Have any of you had all hermies with a certain strain?))) I have (4) 12/12 from seed at 32 days old under a 400 watt hps. The flowers look kind of funny compared to my other ones that I vegged for 2 weeks and today I picked off a preflower because it looked swollen. It had a premature bean in it. Not sure if they are hermie or maybe some of the males that I killed maybe dropped a little pollen. I killed them as soon as I seen preflowers. I don't see any pollen sacks on the females that I can tell for sure.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 5, 2012)

pictures usually help in this kind of scenario.. 



Skimpy said:


> I have been reading thru this thread for almost 2 months off and on now. I still haven't read the whole thing. I would say this is this best 12/12 out there. This is my first run with 12/12 from seed, and my first indoor grow. I have grown outside for a few years and have only ran into hermies one season. My question is... (((Have any of you had all hermies with a certain strain?))) I have (4) 12/12 from seed at 32 days old under a 400 watt hps. The flowers look kind of funny compared to my other ones that I vegged for 2 weeks and today I picked off a preflower because it looked swollen. It had a premature bean in it. Not sure if they are hermie or maybe some of the males that I killed maybe dropped a little pollen. I killed them as soon as I seen preflowers. I don't see any pollen sacks on the females that I can tell for sure.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 5, 2012)

I have decided to only ever buy regular seeds for fear of all these hermies everyone is talking about. Hopefully it was just some stray pollen


----------



## del66666 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> I have decided to only ever buy regular seeds for fear of all these hermies everyone is talking about. Hopefully it was just some stray pollen


nah fem seeds are fine , ive used loads and the only herms i had were from a company called c9 or ch9.........ive had herms in reg seeds though.......just a few though.


----------



## theyoungrowersmoker760 (Jan 5, 2012)

nice plants bro !
i've got one of my own about 1 1/2 months old...under a 12/12 light schedule from a seed
small growth at the base of each set of leaves is appearing , how will i know whether female or male ?


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 5, 2012)

GIRL








BOY


----------



## theyoungrowersmoker760 (Jan 5, 2012)

i've had mine on 12/12 light perioed from a seed 
two leaves are forming there...no hairs nor pollen sacks yett


----------



## keifcake (Jan 5, 2012)

del66666 said:


> nah fem seeds are fine , ive used loads and the only herms i had were from a company called c9 or ch9.........ive had herms in reg seeds though.......just a few though.


Hes right on dilpickle, never had a herm out of all the fems ive done, but i have had herms with regulars.. the good fem companies are pretty thorough when it comes to not breeding any with herm traits.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 5, 2012)

keifcake said:


> Hes right on dilpickle, never had a herm out of all the fems ive done, but i have had herms with regulars.. the good fem companies are pretty thorough when it comes to not breeding any with herm traits.


I wonder if that means my strain may have hermie traits since it wasnt available in feminized(kali-mist)?? 

I know you guys are speaking from your own experience but I'm still scared, I may not be so lucky! I guess it would be nice being able to not waste medium/nutes/light/space/time/money on plants that end up just getting tossed though... but I dont want to have to constantly be checking for balls on my plants


----------



## keifcake (Jan 5, 2012)

If its a little ways in i wouldnt worry too much, and most of the time it may be a nana here or there, or a pollinated bud from one hidden inside... I did get a few other plants pollinated from a buku seed( guess i did have a fem herm on me, but i read other buku doing that) it wasnt a whole box pollination... as long as it doesnt just go unchecked and nanas popping up everywhere it shouldnt do much damage.... plus ive found from forcing herms chemically that not a lot of pollen is really in the sacks, although there is enough in there to play spoiler.


----------



## geturgrowon (Jan 6, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> I wonder if that means my strain may have hermie traits since it wasnt available in feminized(kali-mist)??
> 
> I know you guys are speaking from your own experience but I'm still scared, I may not be so lucky! I guess it would be nice being able to not waste medium/nutes/light/space/time/money on plants that end up just getting tossed though... but I dont want to have to constantly be checking for balls on my plants


well you could just take the leaves and stems and make honey oil with butaine u can get some ok/good stuff from the what you were going to through it to waste!!


----------



## zerowzz (Jan 6, 2012)

Speaking of seeds that turns out hermies or in general have bad genetics - i ordered 5 Super Bud feminized seeds from Greenhouseseeds, and 3 were hermies, 1 really slow to go into bloom, 1 really tiny, 

however since it was my first grow and had no other girls in there i couldnt just kill the hermies... and they turned out to be ok buds anyway, if still a few seeds here and there.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 6, 2012)

Couple of mine were getting too tall 
View attachment 1977903View attachment 1977904


----------



## del66666 (Jan 6, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Couple of mine were getting too tall
> View attachment 1977903View attachment 1977904


thats good means more bud.....


----------



## supchaka (Jan 6, 2012)

It's like a game I play when I try to situate my plants with the super cropped tops, trying to find space for everyone to bask and not crowd with a level canopy!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 6, 2012)

zerowzz said:


> Speaking of seeds that turns out hermies or in general have bad genetics - i ordered 5 Super Bud feminized seeds from Greenhouseseeds, and 3 were hermies, 1 really slow to go into bloom, 1 really tiny,
> 
> however since it was my first grow and had no other girls in there i couldnt just kill the hermies... and they turned out to be ok buds anyway, if still a few seeds here and there.


A know a few folk who have bought the superbud seeds from ghs n they've all hermied


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 6, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> A know a few folk who have bought the superbud seeds from ghs n they've all hermied


You see this is what im talking about ! lol so yea im scared shitless!

I was gunna mentioned something about just keeping a mother plant... but oh yea forgot this is the 12/12fs thread! lol 
good stuff Del55555 your an inspiration


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 6, 2012)

just thought of something Del, your getting just under 1gpw but your not vegging at all so in reality your doing better than the numbers show. You do run quite a bit of light in your room though, that light could probably be spread out a bit for a higher GPW, but then you wouldnt get those massive colas your getting. I think you got your thing going on pretty much perfect, do you think theres any room for improvement in your setup?


----------



## del66666 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> just thought of something Del, your getting just under 1gpw but your not vegging at all so in reality your doing better than the numbers show. You do run quite a bit of light in your room though, that light could probably be spread out a bit for a higher GPW, but then you wouldnt get those massive colas your getting. I think you got your thing going on pretty much perfect, do you think theres any room for improvement in your setup?


ive never worked out what i pull per watt because my plants never finish at the same time and if im honest i dont really care.........all i know is im more than happy with both quality and quantity that ive been getting....... i did think about a bigger cab but like you say all that light is what helps make the monsters............improvements?..im putting in another vent and i guess i would make my cab taller and maybe get a bigger ruck fan pulling air through.......


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 6, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> A know a few folk who have bought the superbud seeds from ghs n they've all hermied


Everyone knows the danger with GHS. Well dodgy


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 6, 2012)

they do have some hidden gems...
But I ain't wasting time trying to find em



supersillybilly said:


> Everyone knows the danger with GHS. Well dodgy


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 6, 2012)

They do. Ive got las's SLH which I do believe came from greehouse. Belter


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2012)

really, lets see your las lemon. that is a clone to be mighty proud of. its really amazing how that dude spead the love all over the uk. really what a cool cat. 

did someone say they were going to be ordering or growing bubblegum. thats really awesome. 

can i see that purple lew pew 12/12 from seed sexy lady BKB please

have a chillaxing weekend medicating

i flushing a couple of my 12/n12 ers right now. the stench from my garage is blasting my mind . making me feel like my head is going to pop off. i have a massive filter and it cant handle the green sticky gooeygreee bud. it smells like fruit loop cereal mixed with a little grape bubblicous gum its soww succulent.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 6, 2012)

I've dne there trainwreck n imho al go far to better the pheno a got that time


----------



## OldLuck (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok RIU, I'm a nuub so bare with me. Del and a few others, my hat goes off to you guys for incredible grows and sharing your expertise to everyone. ++RESPECT for that. What is the advantages of going 12/12 from seed? Is it just cutting out the 3-4 week veg or does it take about that long for them to start flowering anyway? I see you save a little on electricity but what else is going on? Out side of all the pro growers that have refined there whole system, what would be the average yield off of a 12/12 plant? I like the ideal of cutting a month off my grow time, but being new to growing, I wouldn't want to grow a small plant with small buds. I'm 7 weeks into my 1st grow and have one stretched plant almost 50 inches and one short plant maybe 35 inches tall. And from the looks of it they might produce about the same amount. I'm running a small ebb and grow microgarden in a 4x2 closet that is 8 ft tall. Was thinking about 4 plants max under my 400 watt. Do the plants grow any differently from 12/12 then they would if you veg them for a month?

My second grow I will be using good seeds and would like to get the biggest bang for my buck. Which do you guys think would be a better 12/12 seed?

Reserva Privada Purple Wreck Feminized
Eva Seeds Veneno (poison) Feminized
TGA Subcool Seeds Querkle
THC Bomb Feminized - Bomb Seeds
White Widow Feminized
BlackJack feminizedBlackberry feminized
Jock Horror feminized

As always, thanks for your time on this subject.


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey gang...thought I'd share the little video update I posted over on https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-more-money-than.html.

[video=youtube;d9glgB0wfbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9glgB0wfbM[/video]

Enjoy!


----------



## del66666 (Jan 8, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> Ok RIU, I'm a nuub so bare with me. Del and a few others, my hat goes off to you guys for incredible grows and sharing your expertise to everyone. ++RESPECT for that. What is the advantages of going 12/12 from seed? Is it just cutting out the 3-4 week veg or does it take about that long for them to start flowering anyway? I see you save a little on electricity but what else is going on? Out side of all the pro growers that have refined there whole system, what would be the average yield off of a 12/12 plant? I like the ideal of cutting a month off my grow time, but being new to growing, I wouldn't want to grow a small plant with small buds. I'm 7 weeks into my 1st grow and have one stretched plant almost 50 inches and one short plant maybe 35 inches tall. And from the looks of it they might produce about the same amount. I'm running a small ebb and grow microgarden in a 4x2 closet that is 8 ft tall. Was thinking about 4 plants max under my 400 watt. Do the plants grow any differently from 12/12 then they would if you veg them for a month?
> 
> My second grow I will be using good seeds and would like to get the biggest bang for my buck. Which do you guys think would be a better 12/12 seed?
> 
> ...


cant speak for anyone else but im strapped for space and i like to keep things simple...........plants seem to come out mostly with less leaf and more bud...........less heat in summer......plants flower asp............if using reg seeds they show sex quick.........dont want monsters or will need more light....ive tried to veg a little but didnt see a gain........should get 1 1/2 oz+ dry each plant under a 400 doing 12-12 from seed.


----------



## OldLuck (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks del, what size is your grow cab? I added a couple of big cfl's to my 2 plants for the lower buds. I think a 600 would be to hot in my area. Would 2 plants grow better under a 400 watt compared to 4? I also have to figure out a way to keep my canopy level. Where do you guys keep your humidity at in flower? Can humidity get to low in flower? Del which seeds would you pick out of what I listed?


----------



## supchaka (Jan 8, 2012)

Video update of mine!
[video=youtube_share;QVu72-Ef9uQ]http://youtu.be/QVu72-Ef9uQ[/video]


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 8, 2012)

What happening Delboy. Answer me something thats been picking away at me. R u 56 years young????


----------



## del66666 (Jan 8, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> What happening Delboy. Answer me something thats been picking away at me. R u 56 years young????


why 56..?.....................defo 50 + though mate....did you think you knew me ....


----------



## del66666 (Jan 8, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> Thanks del, what size is your grow cab? I added a couple of big cfl's to my 2 plants for the lower buds. I think a 600 would be to hot in my area. Would 2 plants grow better under a 400 watt compared to 4? I also have to figure out a way to keep my canopy level. Where do you guys keep your humidity at in flower? Can humidity get to low in flower? Del which seeds would you pick out of what I listed?


my cab is 1.2mx1mx1.4m hi with a 600 and 400 hps in there.........just tie em over to keep em level or put a pot under the short ones.......i dont check humidity but i now run a dehumidifier in late flower..............id be guessing about which seeds would be best mate just go for what you want and see what happens.......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 8, 2012)

106 g wet off bubblebomb #1 kola..hehehehehe


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 8, 2012)

THC Bomb is on Del's list of recommended strains for 12/12, Im not sure if he has done the other strains, so a safe bet would be THC Bomb


----------



## Kratose (Jan 8, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> THC Bomb is on Del's list of recommended strains for 12/12, Im not sure if he has done the other strains, so a safe bet would be THC Bomb


Whats up everyone stopping in real quick to see whats up. THC bomb I will have to remember that. I want to know what strains DrAmber had. Cause some pics I seen those girls were monsters for going 12/12. Imagine what they would be if she actually vegged them for a good 6 weeks.


http://Cannabis-Country.blogspot.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 8, 2012)

i have bubblebomb, exodus cheese backcross, pineapple chuck. yeah i wanna try them waterfarm but i dont think i need any 18/6. why bother?


----------



## Skimpy (Jan 8, 2012)

Can you tell if your girl is a hermie without seeing male sacks? Can you tell by looking at the pistils and flower itself (possible future hermie)? Seems like a few pistils arent very long on mine.. (under developed).


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 8, 2012)

Skimpy said:


> Can you tell if your girl is a hermie without seeing male sacks? Can you tell by looking at the pistils and flower itself (possible future hermie)? Seems like a few pistils arent very long on mine.. (under developed).


noooooo stay calm and hit the bong and let her do her thing. lets see a picture


----------



## supchaka (Jan 8, 2012)

Skimpy said:


> Can you tell if your girl is a hermie without seeing male sacks? Can you tell by looking at the pistils and flower itself (possible future hermie)? Seems like a few pistils arent very long on mine.. (under developed).


If all you have is hairs showing there's no reason to think its a herm


----------



## del66666 (Jan 9, 2012)

Skimpy said:


> Can you tell if your girl is a hermie without seeing male sacks? Can you tell by looking at the pistils and flower itself (possible future hermie)? Seems like a few pistils arent very long on mine.. (under developed).


i got short hair but im not a herm....................


----------



## del66666 (Jan 9, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> What happening Delboy. Answer me something thats been picking away at me. R u 56 years young????


oh am i slow.......i get it............


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 9, 2012)

del66666 said:


> oh am i slow.......i get it............



haha. No its the name, Del 66666(five sixes)????


----------



## del66666 (Jan 9, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> haha. No its the name, Del 66666(five sixes)????


i joined in 2008 so id be 59 mate if i wasnt really only 12.................


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 9, 2012)

Your son is older than u. lol


----------



## del66666 (Jan 9, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Your son is older than u. lol


and my mother is younger than me................grandad aint been born yet.......


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 9, 2012)

Im keeping my mouth shut from now on. lol


----------



## del66666 (Jan 9, 2012)

how you guna eat n drink.............


----------



## del66666 (Jan 9, 2012)

spiderman, spiderman.... .arghhh im wrong its bloody spider mites.....................so dats why me plants was poorly........


----------



## del66666 (Jan 9, 2012)

so who keeps a fire extinguisher handy?


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 9, 2012)

hahahhahahaa I don't like spidar mites either hahahahhhaha shot of vodka to that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 9, 2012)

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## Kratose (Jan 9, 2012)

Skimpy said:


> Can you tell if your girl is a hermie without seeing male sacks? Can you tell by looking at the pistils and flower itself (possible future hermie)? Seems like a few pistils arent very long on mine.. (under developed).


Most hermies I have seen don't actually product the large male sacks like you see on a regular male plant, but a small "yellow banana" that sticks out of the bud. That will have the pollen in it that people use to create feminized seeds. So, if you see all bud with a weird looking small yellow banana looking thing you know you have a hermie. Although I keep mine because genially if it is only one or two banana's it doesn't product many seeds. But also any seeds you do find will be viable. While they most likely will product a hermie plant, it will be like its mother to where it only produces a few male bananas. 

This is why people notice that many greenhouse seeds hermie. Because they ONLY sell feminized seeds. And to make feminized seeds you must stress a plant out so they develop that banana. This is usually done buy flowering it 3 or more extra weeks. 

If you don't believe me you can do a search for a post I did about a method to feminizing called the Rodelization method. This was written by Soma but I posted on these forums about 2 years ago. I am sure you can find it by doing a search or just look at my old started threads and look for the making feminized seeds the rodelization method thread. (not sure the exact words but that should be close)

A few people haven't agreed with some things I have said, especially about the MIR technique but I am not going to get into that. I have years of growing experience and only speak out of experience and my studies of botany. Anyways I hope this helped you with identifying a hermie. On the post I made about feminizing seeds if you look at my comments a few pages after the first you will see a picture I put up of that male banana I am speaking of. Its very small and hard to see but you should be able to identify it after seeing that. 


On another note my new poll is up on my blog. I want to know what my readers want for there first contest prize and/or free giveaway. So if you happen to visit my blog vote on the poll please. Its on the top right corner of my blog. You can visit my blog at http://Cannabis-Country.blogspot.com






Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i have bubblebomb, exodus cheese backcross, pineapple chuck. yeah i wanna try them waterfarm but i dont think i need any 18/6. why bother?


Thanks for the info amber. I was very impressed with your pictures. You did a great job. I am guessing you been growing awhile. And I agree, if your getting those results why bother with 18/6
Out of those strains what one would you say is the best for the 12/12 method? 

I was actually interested in trying the bubblebomb. Never smoked or grew it before.



del66666 said:


> so who keeps a fire extinguisher handy?


Everyone growing should have a fire extinguisher growing or something to combat a fire. Better safe then sorry.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 9, 2012)

Amber, here is the Purple Le Pew 12/12 from seed


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2012)

Kratose said:


> Thanks for the info amber. I was very impressed with your pictures. You did a great job. I am guessing you been growing awhile. And I agree, if your getting those results why bother with 18/6
> Out of those strains what one would you say is the best for the 12/12 method?
> 
> I was actually interested in trying the bubblebomb. Never smoked or grew it before.
> ...


Hi Kratose, Thanks for the compliments. This is about my 3rd grow. I havent been growing very long, maybe about 2 years. I started in the phototron with no experience at all. I never grew a plant or took care of one my entire life before my marijuana plants. i finally feel a bit more confident as a grower.
That is a complex question about the strains.. Im still learning. all my selections for this harvest have been super. But a lot of that has to do with my nutes, growing in coco and the correct pots. Optimal growing enviornment and constant attention.
Delboys strain.. bubblebomb.. massive yielder for 12/12 from seed. You need to get that one if your serious.I really want to see what i can do with her in a waterfarm. shit if i can produce 30 106gram wet kolas off of one plant..hahha,that would be sick.


bekindbud said:


> Amber, here is the Purple Le Pew 12/12 from seed
> 
> View attachment 1983917



beautiful.. how long since you changed to your hsp flowering bulb.? 

i have a fire extinguisher. should i keep it in my house or in the garage with my garden? 
remember the rules for using your fire extinquisher...
P.A.S.S.
PULL, AIM , SQUEEZE, SWEEP.


----------



## stonemalone (Jan 10, 2012)

alright lads planning on doing my next grow, thinking of starting 1 ak48 and 1 dna sharksbreath and going 12/12 from seed then after 4 weeks adding another 2 seeds every 4 weeks (hoping to have only 4 plants and 2 seedlings in at any one time. gonna be using a 250w hps in my tent (100x100x200) and having them all an even canopy by raising the smaller ones if i have to. is this do-able and do any of you have any suggestions? aim is to produce 2 oz of dry bud every 4 weeks. also have a smalll cabinet rigged up with cfl's for early vegging stage.
just finished my first indoor grow was in a wardobe can check it out in the link in my sig


----------



## RRain (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey guys, I was reffered here by a forum user. Basicy I am going to be growing these seeds:
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/g13-labs-pineapple-express-feminized/prod_1083.html
1 or 2 plants inside a very large (for its type) PC grow case, I was in two minds wether to use 12/12 from seed or do a regular veg period until the case is roughly half full?
Some 12/12 from seeds look really good, exactly what I want from my case but I would ask somebody more experienced for advice? I also have a few questions about it

1) Are there any differences when using 12/12 from clone ?
2) Do you still include a period of 24hr light at the start with 12/12 ?
3) Does anyone know how long roughly 'medium' flowering time is with attitude?
I'm assuming you have to harvest 12/12 from seeds as soon as they reach that time?
4) How on earth do you know how big they will grow? Is it entirely dependant on the 'medium' flowering time (anyone have any experience with attitude 'medium' ?)

thanks


----------



## radi (Jan 10, 2012)

Using 12/12 from seed what's the max number of plants in a 2x2x4 cab with a 150w hps? To fill it up i can put 9 but maybe its too much.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 10, 2012)

RRain said:


> Hey guys, I was reffered here by a forum user. Basicy I am going to be growing these seeds:
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/g13-labs-pineapple-express-feminized/prod_1083.html
> 1 or 2 plants inside a very large (for its type) PC grow case, I was in two minds wether to use 12/12 from seed or do a regular veg period until the case is roughly half full?
> Some 12/12 from seeds look really good, exactly what I want from my case but I would ask somebody more experienced for advice? I also have a few questions about it
> ...


hope that helps... good luck


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 10, 2012)

radi said:


> Using 12/12 from seed what's the max number of plants in a 2x2x4 cab with a 150w hps? To fill it up i can put 9 but maybe its too much.


More light needed. My rule of thumb is 8 per 600w's


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 10, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> hope that helps... good luck


Helpful mood m8?????


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 10, 2012)

you'd need to keep 'em small.. very small.. use small pots and maybe even do a bit of lollipoppin' i would think.
maybe get some more light for that space.. 250w would be better or even a 400 



radi said:


> Using 12/12 from seed what's the max number of plants in a 2x2x4 cab with a 150w hps? To fill it up i can put 9 but maybe its too much.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2012)

RRain said:


> 3)Does anyone know how long roughly 'medium' flowering time is with attitude?


you can grow them at any atltitude. i have freinds in Colorodo that grow at an altitude of 10,500 feet.and thier medium flowering time is 8 weeks.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 10, 2012)

every now and then.. i give a little back 

lol



supersillybilly said:


> Helpful mood m8?????


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 10, 2012)

ATTITUDE.. seed bank
trololololololololol

you so funny ambs



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> you can grow them at any atltitude. i have freinds in Colorodo that grow at an altitude of 10,500 feet.and thier medium flowering time is 8 weeks.


----------



## radi (Jan 10, 2012)

> you'd need to keep 'em small.. very small.. use small pots and maybe even do a bit of lollipoppin' i would think.
> maybe get some more light for that space.. 250w would be better or even a 400


I cant afford a new light for now :/ bought this one 2 months ago. I can back it up with with 4-25w CFLs that i use atm for some side lighting.

I've got 3 litter square pots and my bigger plant now is 60 cm tall. Maybe i should do only 6.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 10, 2012)

You made me lol there Dr. That will give me a giggle for the next few hrs


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 10, 2012)

Eh, so guys, what Altitude is everyone growing at, Im on the coast, so Im about 20m above sea level. hahahahahaha

Just teasing.lol


----------



## BlueB (Jan 10, 2012)

What light did you guys find is best for 12/12 from the get go?


----------



## RRain (Jan 10, 2012)

Fuck it, I'll go with 12/12 from seed for this grow and hope that it doesn't over grow my PC case, because in which case I'm snookered.
Thanks alot for the info, it was REALLY helpful


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, if 12/12 outgrows your cab, then you can be sure veggin it will!


----------



## Meintool (Jan 10, 2012)

so i got a question. how many plants would or should i grow under a 250w hps with a few supplemental cfls? i really wanna try this way of growing it seems easy with less energy use.. the person that gave me the 250w hps said it made his buds on his first grow very airy and fluffy.. i would like to make them as dense as possible but all i have is the 250w(hortilux bulb with lumatex digital ballast with super lumens setting) 2 2700k cfls and 2 3000k cfls... i originally wanted to have only 2 plants at all times have them veg a while then flower and start another 2 plants... etc etc... but this method seems a lot more practical and i assume i could have more plants shorter in height and utilize my space better


----------



## supchaka (Jan 10, 2012)

Depends on your space as much as the lights. I'm using a 150 in my little box but I think a 250 would do me really well. 6 plants in 1 gal containers. Although I think 1.5g would still fit


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey! I just wanted to show off my Red Cherry Berry. I harvested and quick dried a small stem this evening and I think she turned out pretty nice! This was grown in DWC under CFL's from start to finish.


----------



## geturgrowon (Jan 10, 2012)

NICE !.. hey how have u been bluejeans... ? u gotta love the cfls they rock if you know how to used them right!



View attachment 1987424[/QUOTE]


----------



## geturgrowon (Jan 10, 2012)

hey had anyone done blueberry green house seeds co. on 12/12 from seed before>? ANY comments would be great thanks


----------



## BlueB (Jan 10, 2012)

So like, have any of you done a 12/12 with a dualarc tube? I found a new place that carries 400w, 600w and 1000w dualarcs for $50. I purchased a 400w to check it out and it is really high quality, thick glass on the bulb etc. real nice. What are you guys using for your 12/12 light, a mixture?


----------



## Scupra (Jan 10, 2012)

BlueB said:


> So like, have any of you done a 12/12 with a dualarc tube? I found a new place that carries 400w, 600w and 1000w dualarcs for $50. I purchased a 400w to check it out and it is really high quality, thick glass on the bulb etc. real nice. What are you guys using for your 12/12 light, a mixture?


I have an agromax dual arc that I am using on my grow right now, not 12/12 from seed.. BUT my fiancé wanted to plant a seed for fun and I will be putting it in with my flowering girls soon here. Just popped tonight so I will let you know haha


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 11, 2012)

Just planted 3 fem blue cheese,3fem lemon haze,3fem ak48,2 reg dairy queen and 2 s.a.g.e, just waiting for them to pop and they'll all be on 12-12. Are 6L air pots big enough for them to grow from start to finish?????


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 11, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Just planted 3 fem blue cheese,3fem lemon haze,3fem ak48,2 reg dairy queen and 2 s.a.g.e, just waiting for them to pop and they'll all be on 12-12. Are 6L air pots big enough for them to grow from start to finish?????


Should be m8 as long as you keep on top of the feeding


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 11, 2012)

Cheers mate i'll be all over them so that shouldn't be a problem. But what do you mean? what would happen if i didn't keep on top of it?


----------



## keifcake (Jan 11, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Just planted 3 fem blue cheese,3fem lemon haze,3fem ak48,2 reg dairy queen and 2 s.a.g.e, just waiting for them to pop and they'll all be on 12-12. Are 6L air pots big enough for them to grow from start to finish?????


Never used air pots but 6L is a pretty good size pot and should give plenty of yield. I use pots way smaller and got a lil over 21 g from the sage.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 11, 2012)

As they get bigger they'l need fed more often,as long as they dnt go bone dry like a dy or 2 without a feed 6ltr will be more than ample


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 11, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> As they get bigger they'l need fed more often,as long as they dnt go bone dry like a dy or 2 without a feed 6ltr will be more than ample


cool cheers


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 11, 2012)

keifcake said:


> Never used air pots but 6L is a pretty good size pot and should give plenty of yield. I use pots way smaller and got a lil over 21 g from the sage.


Im hoping for atleast 2oz of each plant so i hope the sage gives me a little more than 21gs. What was the sage like to smoke?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 11, 2012)

so far i harvested 3 of my 12/12 from seed girls. I got 5 girls left to harvest. I got two 106 gram wet kola, one 80 gram wet kola...see the picture...the middle of the drying lines thats what im calling my main kola s... each line is a plants worth of buddage
i didnt cut back any grow branches and got big chunky well develped buds on even the small lower branches. bubblebombs and exod cheeze bc hanging for the dry
stay highhappy gardening.


----------



## keifcake (Jan 11, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Im hoping for atleast 2oz of each plant so i hope the sage gives me a little more than 21gs. What was the sage like to smoke?


Yea thats in the range of what i figure you should get, ive been using 6 inch pots which arent even half gallon. I couldnt find square pots without ordering them and the bigger round pots take up to much room, but i do have a few empty gallon ona containers that are square and will be some of my new pots so i can increase yeild without taking up to much horizontal space... I dont ever weigh mine afterward, the 21g was a general guess, may have been a little better. 


And the sage smoke is awesome, its potent, clear headed and long lasting.. the buds on mine are pretty dense, especially to be a sativa type plant,even the bottom buds arent very airy.. I popped one seed, have harvested it once, and have two clones in flower of it with another clone in the clone box waiting to reveg( took it in flower)

and i also use CFL as well.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 11, 2012)

keifcake said:


> Yea thats in the range of what i figure you should get, ive been using 6 inch pots which arent even half gallon.


Im not sure how short your pots are but my 1 gal pots are 6"


----------



## keifcake (Jan 11, 2012)

Their pretty short.. The gallon ONA containers i think wil be awesome. their about 12 inch tall. Ill have to use topping techniques with a veg, or LST to keep em short with the reduced hieght in the box with a taller container. 

I saw some square ones id like to order but they cost to much and shipping was to high, i got what was available at wal mart.. ill soon have 4 of the empy ONA jugs tho. SO i could use 2 of those with 2 of the ones i already have at atime and still have 8 going. I can have 10 in a SOG with the 6" one si have.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 11, 2012)

the bubblebomb went to hawaii for a vacation. unfortunetly(or fortunetly lol) she drowned in the ocean after a shark attack
. i have her remains drying in my closet to be creeeeemated shortly. 
rip bubblebomb. 
[video=youtube_share;huA-nt05p54]http://youtu.be/huA-nt05p54[/video]


----------



## skinitti666 (Jan 11, 2012)

heres my updates from my 1st 12/12 from seed also my 2nd grow look at the hairs on them legs lmao


----------



## geturgrowon (Jan 11, 2012)

looking good skins!


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 11, 2012)

it actually looks like a green hula girl hahha

brilliant ambs  A+



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> the bubblebomb went to hawaii for a vacation. unfortunetly(or fortunetly lol) she drowned in the ocean after a shark attack
> . i have her remains drying in my closet to be creeeeemated shortly.
> rip bubblebomb.
> [video=youtube_share;huA-nt05p54]http://youtu.be/huA-nt05p54[/video]


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 11, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> so far i harvested 3 of my 12/12 from seed girls. I got 5 girls left to harvest. I got two 106 gram wet kola, one 80 gram wet kola...see the picture...the middle of the drying lines thats what im calling my main kola s... each line is a plants worth of buddage
> i didnt cut back any grow branches and got big chunky well develped buds on even the small lower branches. bubblebombs and exod cheeze bc hanging for the dry
> stay highhappy gardening.
> 
> View attachment 1988645


Woohoo! you go girl! I've got some coming down this weekend too.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 11, 2012)

me 3 ...and some more text



Bluejeans said:


> Woohoo! you go girl! I've got some coming down this weekend too.


----------



## skinitti666 (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks bro its getting hairy fast


geturgrowon said:


> looking good skins!


----------



## skinitti666 (Jan 11, 2012)

loving the music


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> the bubblebomb went to hawaii for a vacation. unfortunetly(or fortunetly lol) she drowned in the ocean after a shark attack
> . i have her remains drying in my closet to be creeeeemated shortly.
> rip bubblebomb.
> [video=youtube_share;huA-nt05p54]http://youtu.be/huA-nt05p54[/video]


----------



## st0wner (Jan 11, 2012)

so i started my frst 12/12 from seed about a week and a half ago. and then another about 2 days ago. they look amazing under the hps. stretching yes but idk i plan on putting a scrog in so il see what happens there il take a picture in the morning of where im at. i plan on reduing the room in like a week or so. it should be interesting to see how this goes lol. i just like the idea of fast bud from seeds i dont care about as much for mothers lol. if it works out im just going to do all my clones 12/12.


----------



## geturgrowon (Jan 12, 2012)

hey for 12/12 from seed do you used flowing nute after 3 weeks into from seed and i was going to spilt up the lights with both 6500k/2700k/6500k/2700k and so on what u think? ppl


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 12, 2012)

heres my lil 12-12 from seed bud. took about 9 weeks to completely finish up. thought it would get bigger/yield a lil better. but i guess not. =/ was probly jsut the plant. cuz sum of the plants im seein you guys pull look like a nice harvest. anywayzzz. heres the bud. it was just a single cola. its tight as hell.


*G-13 12-12 From Seed

*​


----------



## curly604 (Jan 12, 2012)

love the colors man very nice!


----------



## geturgrowon (Jan 12, 2012)

i agree!!!


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 12, 2012)

which breeder? looks like GT also what lights?

lovely colour



chb444220 said:


> heres my lil 12-12 from seed bud. took about 9 weeks to completely finish up. thought it would get bigger/yield a lil better. but i guess not. =/ was probly jsut the plant. cuz sum of the plants im seein you guys pull look like a nice harvest. anywayzzz. heres the bud. it was just a single cola. its tight as hell.
> 
> 
> *G-13 12-12 From Seed
> ...


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 12, 2012)

poirple


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2012)

no pictures you silly rabbit.at least i dont see any.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2012)

i see em now.. that herb looks super super dank. really mental .i bet your hopping in circles with that in your rabbit hole. nice pull silly rabbit. lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 12, 2012)

i'm sitting here thinking to myself what sound does a rabbit make...



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i see em now.. that herb looks super super dank. really mental .i bet your hopping in circles with that in your rabbit hole. nice pull silly rabbit. lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2012)

LMAO
[video=youtube_share;zbthqZPVsbQ]http://youtu.be/zbthqZPVsbQ[/video]


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 12, 2012)

0:50 is the best...

ministry of the interwebs haha

how on earth did you find that.. its the best thing i've seen in weeks

those bunnies are eating up your marijuana!




Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LMAO
> [video=youtube_share;zbthqZPVsbQ]http://youtu.be/zbthqZPVsbQ[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2012)

i have my secret ways


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 12, 2012)

she needs the rabbit more than the marijuana lolololololllloollolololololo



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i have my secret ways


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 12, 2012)

i think i'm gunna start some Tahoe OG ... i need some lemon kerosine funk in my life..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2012)

hahahah, i know this dude is so fuckin funny. got to get me some of that KENTUCKY herb.


----------



## TWELVE12FROMSEEDROCKS (Jan 12, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LMAO
> [video=youtube_share;zbthqZPVsbQ]http://youtu.be/zbthqZPVsbQ[/video]


well, as I think of it, I wouldn't eat a drug sniffing dog, but, if'n a rabbit comes wandering around...well, now. We're talking about some stew.
Why, it's almost enough to make me raise some marijuana, because&#65279; I've had a hankering for some rabbit stew.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 12, 2012)

Whats up 12/12'erz....I wanted to share with you all how I feel about 12/12 grows. One of my 1st ever grow was a 12/12 from seed. They were feminized seeds of Sour D x Blueberry. I named them Mamadude. I dedicated those beans in memory of my mom who just recently passed. I grew them out from 12/12 under a 400 watt light. They were bomb! I am a very proud 12/12'er!!! Now I have to admit that the only 12/12 I do now is for making crosses. Real easy way to get some nice beans and plus some nice quality smoke. So keep on rocking out these 12/12 grows and be proud of the 12/12! 
*
My current 12/12 growing projects...*

*Sour OG Coffee Can Grow *is chopped. I pollinated the whole plant with Royal Pure Kush. Should be some nice beans there! Sour OG x Royal Pure Kush, need a name now!!!

View attachment 1992422View attachment 1992427View attachment 1992429

Here are other 12/12s, from left to right...Skunkijuana Clone, Purple Le' Pew and Skunkijuana Clone.

View attachment 1992416

*Purple Le' Pew* (Power Skunk x Royal Pure Kush) 12/12 from bean

View attachment 1992432View attachment 1992435View attachment 1992437

*Skunkijuana* (Early Skunk x Jack Herer) These ladies were pollinated with Jack Hammer Pollen, should be a nice bean there too.



*My 1st Grow 12/12 from bean Mamadude (Sour Diesel x Blueberry)
*


Peace All,

BKB


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 12, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> heres my lil 12-12 from seed bud. took about 9 weeks to completely finish up. thought it would get bigger/yield a lil better. but i guess not. =/ was probly jsut the plant. cuz sum of the plants im seein you guys pull look like a nice harvest. anywayzzz. heres the bud. it was just a single cola. its tight as hell.


It may be small, but it looks amazing! Love the color.


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 12, 2012)

Just took down a single cola...wasn't 12/12 from seed, but she was forced into flower after only 1 week cuz my other plants were ready to go.

I left the rest of the plant to mature a little more, but the single center cola was DONE.

See my journal for the complete picture set.

View attachment 1992524View attachment 1992525


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 12, 2012)

thanks for all the compliments guys. =) i used a 400 watt HPS with that G-13. i had a few other plants growin at the same time tho. ill have to check to find out wat breeder. got the seeds from a friend. sais their G-13 Haze seeds. i have a few other pics of another purple plant i got goin. its Black Sour Bubble x Casey Band. check out these pics.


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 12, 2012)

^ ^ ^ Dude...that is INSANE! Gorgeous pics! Have you smoked her? Is she as yummy as she looks?


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 12, 2012)

yeaa i have. =) she smokes really nice. really smooth. almost a floral smell to it. and a slight berryish taste. nice couchlock high. but not a knockout type stone. a very nice.. enjoyable high. =) u can click on my link if ya want. ive got alotta good pics on there. i grew out this stuff called FLoja. ( Flo x Double Purple Doja ) she was a nice purple strain as well. got lots of pics on my thread. got a few crosses from growers that gave them to me to test grow.. such as Arctic Express (Ice x CaseyBand {Casey Jones x Headband})


----------



## boneyards (Jan 12, 2012)

Howdy! i've been growing these two babies 12-12 from day 1. They are now 3 weeks into flowering mode and are starting to bud =D. I've been using 2700k 55w cfl's with a total of 165 watts per plant. Since I am on a tight budget I am using mg moisture control soil and orchid bloom booster. 5-35-15 once a week. Each are in 5 gallon buckets. the first 3 pics are of the sativa and the last 2 are the indica which is only about 15 inches tall but hella bushy. Tell me whatcha think =D cheers!


----------



## BigAzzBudzz (Jan 13, 2012)

I know the contest is over but shes still doin her thang. q


----------



## now or tomorrow (Jan 13, 2012)

hey delboy, just quick question 

sunmaster dual spectrum 600 watt any good for 12/12?


----------



## now or tomorrow (Jan 13, 2012)

*sunmaster dual spectrum 600 watt any good for 12/12?*


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 13, 2012)

yea dual spectrums are fine mate


----------



## really comfy slippers (Jan 13, 2012)

So what's the science behind 12/12 from seed? I have a baby who just came out of the dirt 4 days ago on 24/0.... Convince me! I'll give updates


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 13, 2012)

del isnt here right now so please leave a message lol..and the convincer is 1076grams from 1 plant 

enough said lol


----------



## mr.green123 (Jan 13, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> So what's the science behind 12/12 from seed? I have a baby who just came out of the dirt 4 days ago on 24/0.... Convince me! I'll give updates


heres some of del's 12/12 from seed grows does this convince you
View attachment 1994726View attachment 1994727


----------



## really comfy slippers (Jan 13, 2012)

Deal. How do I work the lighting? I have huge Cfl's both spec and Hps..


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 13, 2012)

More light = more bud. Simples


----------



## really comfy slippers (Jan 13, 2012)

no kidding? 

When should the HID come on and how should I be balancing the spectrums? I have a good idea of how this is working but I'd like reassurance


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 13, 2012)

When u do 12/12 from seed the plant will still veg until its ready to flower. Usually about 2-3 weeks. So if your that way inclined(using diff spectrum and shit) use the blue spec until u see hairs, then change to red. Me personally I would grow them under every light I had from start to finish regardless of spectrums


----------



## supchaka (Jan 13, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;1YgvmghXKbU]http://youtu.be/1YgvmghXKbU[/video]


----------



## boneyards (Jan 13, 2012)

boneyards said:


> View attachment 1993184View attachment 1993185View attachment 1993189View attachment 1993186View attachment 1993187
> 
> Howdy! i've been growing these two babies 12-12 from day 1. They are now 3 weeks into flowering mode and are starting to bud =D. I've been using 2700k 55w cfl's with a total of 165 watts per plant. Since I am on a tight budget I am using mg moisture control soil and orchid bloom booster. 5-35-15 once a week. Each are in 5 gallon buckets. the first 3 pics are of the sativa and the last 2 are the indica which is only about 15 inches tall but hella bushy. Tell me whatcha think =D cheers!



Anyone?? I'm kinda new to growing still. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. =D


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi fellow 12/12'rs some pics of my cotton candy approx day 87 from seed......

View attachment 1995893View attachment 1995894View attachment 1995896View attachment 1995897View attachment 1995898View attachment 1995899


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 14, 2012)

boneyards said:


> Anyone?? I'm kinda new to growing still. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. =D


Sounds to me like your doing it right. Got the right spectrum. 



So I got the Big Bomb in the mail today and have them germinating, though they wont be doing the 12/12 like planned, my flower room isnt ready yet(its actually a veg room right now). BUT I didnt want to let you guys down so I ordered 12 seeds of Kish(shishkaberry). This strain makes some of the most chrystally bud Ive ever seen, and its genetic profile sounds perfect for 12/12, 42 day flower(wooo bonus) and is said to grow one dominant cola with very few side branches, also a very high yeilder for its short flower time. Sounds like it should be fun. Maybe be another week before those seeds arrive.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> Sounds to me like your doing it right. Got the right spectrum.
> 
> 
> 
> So I got the Big Bomb in the mail today and have them germinating, though they wont be doing the 12/12 like planned, my flower room isnt ready yet(its actually a veg room right now). BUT I didnt want to let you guys down so I ordered 12 seeds of Kish(shishkaberry). This strain makes some of the most chrystally bud Ive ever seen, and its genetic profile sounds perfect for 12/12, 42 day flower(wooo bonus) and is said to grow one dominant cola with very few side branches, also a very high yeilder for its short flower time. Sounds like it should be fun. Maybe be another week before those seeds arrive.


we look forward to seeing em mate............


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 14, 2012)

Morning Delboy. Hows tricks


----------



## del66666 (Jan 14, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Morning Delboy. Hows tricks


morning mate not bad just bought enough seeds to last me this year.............defo breeding someting this year ......think ive killed all the mites.,,,,good old neem keeps em clean.............ordered some sb plant invigorator to try too..............loving the b cuzz nutes..............got 9 white widow in the tent, good old strain........whats appening in your world


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 14, 2012)

All good in the hood. Had an amazing South Indian Garlic Chilli curry last night and ignored the warning and powered through with gallons of lager. Bowels woke my up this morning. lol


----------



## del66666 (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks for sharing with us mate........be the best part of you gone lol


----------



## Kratose (Jan 14, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Kratose, Thanks for the compliments. This is about my 3rd grow. I havent been growing very long, maybe about 2 years. I started in the phototron with no experience at all. I never grew a plant or took care of one my entire life before my marijuana plants. i finally feel a bit more confident as a grower.
> That is a complex question about the strains.. Im still learning. all my selections for this harvest have been super. But a lot of that has to do with my nutes, growing in coco and the correct pots. Optimal growing enviornment and constant attention.
> Delboys strain.. bubblebomb.. massive yielder for 12/12 from seed. You need to get that one if your serious.I really want to see what i can do with her in a waterfarm. shit if i can produce 30 106gram wet kolas off of one plant..hahha,that would be sick.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kratose (Jan 14, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> Hey! I just wanted to show off my Red Cherry Berry. I harvested and quick dried a small stem this evening and I think she turned out pretty nice! This was grown in DWC under CFL's from start to finish.
> 
> View attachment 1987424


Damn blue she is a beaut. Nice and frosty. If you have any pics of her in full flower you should submit them to my blog for the buds of the week pick. 

I wish I had some of those beans!


----------



## Kratose (Jan 14, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> heres my lil 12-12 from seed bud. took about 9 weeks to completely finish up. thought it would get bigger/yield a lil better. but i guess not. =/ was probly jsut the plant. cuz sum of the plants im seein you guys pull look like a nice harvest. anywayzzz. heres the bud. it was just a single cola. its tight as hell.
> 
> 
> *G-13 12-12 From Seed
> ...


Beautiful bud. I had some G-13 years ago and it had that blue/purple color to it. So I am guessing its the genetics and not anything you did to make it come out like that?

Thats another one that would be worthy of the buds of the week picture. If you got any good pics of her in flower you should submit them. Blog link is in sig.


----------



## cary schellie (Jan 14, 2012)

Im gonna go for it del, my dutch passion ultimate got accidentally pollinated by a chemdog I got some seeds from that, I'm try 12/12 from seed. You already got me into the coco, might as well try this!!!


----------



## now or tomorrow (Jan 14, 2012)

hi del66666

im going to do a 12/12 grow, im gona use a 600watt sunmaster dual spectrum bulb for 10 plants (5x blue cheese, 5x white widow) will this bulb do the job or do i need a 100% sodium bulb?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 14, 2012)

10 plants is alot for a 600. I would cut it back to 8 at the most. Just my opinion m8


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 14, 2012)

Depends wot method of growin them bill.... Could sog the 10 n lollipop to fuck u still jst pull the same g per watt


----------



## now or tomorrow (Jan 14, 2012)

hi pickle

i just had a look at the *shishkaberry, that shit looks very sikkkk. im starting a 12/12 grow in the next few weeks i am defo gona try that plant out. im gona be using a sunmaster dual spec 600watt, my plan is to do 5x blue cheese and 5x white widow. if there is space im gona do 3 of the **shishkaberry.

ill keep people posted as soon as

also, do you think the sunmaster dual specturm 600watt is good for 12/12??

hola at ur BOOOOOIIIIIIIIII*


----------



## now or tomorrow (Jan 14, 2012)

sillybilly,

the sunmaster 600watt covers 1.35 meters sq = about 4 ft squared. lets say each plant is 1 foot for example, thats around 16 plants in total (4x4).... no?? i said 10 and thought it was too less. maybe not?


----------



## now or tomorrow (Jan 14, 2012)

also, peeps will the sunmaster dual spec do the job for 12/12??? that question i need answered ASASAP


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes it'l do the job straight through


----------



## now or tomorrow (Jan 14, 2012)

scotia, 

so how many plants u think i can do with 600watt?


----------



## supchaka (Jan 14, 2012)

16 under a 600 is do-able. You could try say 9 the first round to get a feel for how it's going to go and scale up from there.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 14, 2012)

U'l b able to do 10 but it will b tight for space if u r in a tent n a wouldnt expect them to be heavy yeilders indivudually.

Whats your grow space? Equipment etc?


----------



## now or tomorrow (Jan 14, 2012)

im doing in a closet lol. straight up no lay lay

gona buy the light and seeds and pots etc then put the whole fucking thing in closet in a spare room

i will be able to fit about 8 in the closet easy, gona do that

what strain is best for 12/12 i want big mother fuckings buds like the del66666 guy, he is such a luckbox lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 14, 2012)

Not luck my friend jst doing things correctly lol... Am inly on my 1st 12/12 grow from seed so couldnt comment on what strains.. Think you should do pretty well with the blue cheese. R u growin in soil? How bigs ur closet? R u planning in a carbon filter?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 14, 2012)

I do 8 under 600 with 8l pots and I would say thats the max. Just my experience. Unless u get a real good reflector, that would make a difference. I dunno, fuck it do what u want. lol


----------



## now or tomorrow (Jan 14, 2012)

im going to do blue cheese fuck it and white widow. 4 of each. the closet will fit 8 easy im gona make sure they grow like big mother fuckers with alot of nutes looool
biobizz grow and bloom and pk 13/14 from germination LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 14, 2012)

If u jst add hundreds of nutes youl jst burn utter fuck out them. Jst feed them water once the germ. Only feed quart strength to begin imo anyways


----------



## now or tomorrow (Jan 14, 2012)

scotia 

i done this before dont worry lol. i just needed to know if a sunmaster dual spec will work for 12/12. iv done a cheese grow before but used different light thats all.

nutes from germination LOOL


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 14, 2012)

Use coco and u can use nutes straight away


----------



## now or tomorrow (Jan 14, 2012)

im gona let them grow for 1 month before i use nutes, cant wait tho, buy all the eq tomorrow

yhhh BBBOOOOOIIIIIII


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 14, 2012)

Kratose said:


> Damn blue she is a beaut. Nice and frosty. If you have any pics of her in full flower you should submit them to my blog for the buds of the week pick.
> 
> I wish I had some of those beans!


I'll see what I can dig up. She was an oddball plant and very difficult to photograph well...but I've got a few nice ones I can share! She's a Barney's Farm from the Tude...


----------



## Moldie (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello all just thought i wouid drop in a quick post.. reading every one doing 12/12 has giving me the bug i guess you could say seems a quick and fast return  so i just got 20 thc bombs arived to day! but i just 11 of differnt strains in atmo got .. 2, blackberrys 2 dynamite, 2 grapefruit, 2, twilight and 2 others cant remeber what they are.. under 600w hd in got them in 1ltr pots atmo think they are will pot them in to 6.5lter when they are ready iv started them on baby bio for now it seems abit wrong to give them fed stright away then will give them canna as soon as they got some size to them. if any ones got any good tips please let me know thanks!


----------



## del66666 (Jan 14, 2012)

thought baby bio was death to cannabis..............my ex put some on my little uns once and they died..............


----------



## now or tomorrow (Jan 14, 2012)

del66666 said:


> thought baby bio was death to cannabis..............my ex put some on my little uns once and they died..............




del66666

im coming for your no 1 spot! im starting a new 12/12 grow tomorrow, 600watt dual spec with blue cheese and white widow 

i will post pics...

ps: be afraid.... be very afraid

MWWWHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 14, 2012)

My ww is taking forever to pack on weight. Seems to have the same size colas for 3 weeks now.


----------



## Kratose (Jan 14, 2012)

Moldie said:


> Hello all just thought i wouid drop in a quick post.. reading every one doing 12/12 has giving me the bug i guess you could say seems a quick and fast return  so i just got 20 thc bombs arived to day! but i just 11 of differnt strains in atmo got .. 2, blackberrys 2 dynamite, 2 grapefruit, 2, twilight and 2 others cant remeber what they are.. under 600w hd in got them in 1ltr pots atmo think they are will pot them in to 6.5lter when they are ready iv started them on baby bio for now it seems abit wrong to give them fed stright away then will give them canna as soon as they got some size to them. if any ones got any good tips please let me know thanks!


Welcome to the thread. 

I have noticed a lot of people growing the THC bomb lately. Is there a reason everyones growing it? I have not yet. But I might have to. 

I also have some seedlings going on 12/12. Since I haven't grown in a year since the accident I want to get something going and a quick harvest so 12/12 ought to do it.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 14, 2012)

Kratose said:


> Welcome to the thread.
> 
> I have noticed a lot of people growing the THC bomb lately. Is there a reason everyones growing it? I have not yet. But I might have to.
> 
> I also have some seedlings going on 12/12. Since I haven't grown in a year since the accident I want to get something going and a quick harvest so 12/12 ought to do it.



I think everyones growing THC bomb because they know Del66666 made his cross strain from THC bomb(and bubblegum), so its gotta be a good strain for 12/12. 

Be very afraid Del66666 hahaha that was funny


----------



## del66666 (Jan 15, 2012)

now or tomorrow said:


> del66666
> 
> im coming for your no 1 spot! im starting a new 12/12 grow tomorrow, 600watt dual spec with blue cheese and white widow
> 
> ...


thats what i like to hear.....some real confidence.... i wish you much luck.....


----------



## del66666 (Jan 15, 2012)

Moldie said:


> Hello all just thought i wouid drop in a quick post.. reading every one doing 12/12 has giving me the bug i guess you could say seems a quick and fast return  so i just got 20 thc bombs arived to day! but i just 11 of differnt strains in atmo got .. 2, blackberrys 2 dynamite, 2 grapefruit, 2, twilight and 2 others cant remeber what they are.. under 600w hd in got them in 1ltr pots atmo think they are will pot them in to 6.5lter when they are ready iv started them on baby bio for now it seems abit wrong to give them fed stright away then will give them canna as soon as they got some size to them. if any ones got any good tips please let me know thanks!



did you get fem thc bombs or regulars? where did you get them?


----------



## Moldie (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm doing thc bomb coz of dell lol. As it seems a strain that takes 12/12 well from what iv ready. Dell don't say baby bio dose that you got me worried now. Iv used it once before did not kill them but myb it ways one off. After you saying that I will just give them weak feed. Do you use canna dell? If so how much feed per 1 lter do you give young seedlings they just started there 2nd set of leafs. I norm don't give plants any untill they show thwy need it but iv never done 12/12 befor


----------



## Moldie (Jan 15, 2012)

Dell i got them from marijuana-seeds.nl they are all fem seeds


----------



## Moldie (Jan 15, 2012)

ahh no i just read they are fem i got all regs lol! stupid me


----------



## now or tomorrow (Jan 15, 2012)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]yo peeps i just checked out [/FONT]marijuana[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-seeds.nl[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]and that site has some fucking good strains. a bit pricey but that's life lol

gona get some good seeds from there and do some 12/12ing

hola at your BOOOOOOOOIIIIIIIIII[/FONT]*


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 15, 2012)

http://marijuana-seeds.nl/THC_marijuana_seeds.html

how is that expensive? dirt cheap really...



now or tomorrow said:


> *yo peeps i just checked out marijuana-seeds.nl
> 
> and that site has some fucking good strains. a bit pricey but that's life lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Moldie (Jan 15, 2012)

dont think he knows if u spend 20 quid u can get 50x that back lol


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi all!

Are there any known strains that do NOT produce well under these conditions?. My last 12/12(pics buried in here somewhere)went great, but that was done using good old Mr Sun in the Fall. I started from seed in July and simply put them outside until they finished. I am now using an indoor sun room supplemented with CFL's on cloudy days with very good veg results.

I already know that my herijuana doesn't care for 12/12's, but what about Northern L, Skunk, or Jackberry?.

TY all.


----------



## Moldie (Jan 15, 2012)

Think it would be better asking ones that do. Flick though the section and you can see loads that are


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 15, 2012)

yo yo yo 12/12 ers. this here pineapple chunk is a hot TnT grower. might just be my biggest yielder yet. i got it drying now. i will let you know as my final dry numbers come in.... i used a small 1 gallon smartpot and they loved it.. i harvested these 2 a couple days ago. i got one more.. massive one still finishing. stay high and good luck with all your new grows. POP BANG POW


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Jan 15, 2012)

Glock 22 im guessin and they are gorgeous girls, how long from seed to harvest?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 15, 2012)

why thank you. no its a GLOCK 19. about 90 days .what are you packin ?


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice ambs.. Pop some caps in the pineapple's ass!


----------



## now or tomorrow (Jan 15, 2012)

yo, this is to the guy showing the water pistol

try keep that stuff off the site that kinda shit will attract the police and get this site shut down. think about other people bro

im sure its just a water pistol tho... hint hint

think before you do things, just a piece of advice


----------



## now or tomorrow (Jan 15, 2012)

weed isn't about rolling with nines bro. you giving mary j a bad image


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 15, 2012)

Trololololol.. Yeh bro! Put the gats away dude... It's all about peace and hula dancers!


----------



## OldLuck (Jan 15, 2012)

Where are you guys getting the *shishkaberry seeds from?
*


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 15, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> Where are you guys getting the *shishkaberry seeds from?
> *


well I live in Canada so I ordered from Vancouver Seed Bank. but type Kish as thats its new name(weird?). Cash Crop Ken is the breeder. Kish is some crazy shit, its rock solid, you drop it on the table and it makes a ping sound lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 16, 2012)

now or tomorrow said:


> yo, this is to the guy showing the water pistol
> 
> try keep that stuff off the site that kinda shit will attract the police and get this site shut down. think about other people bro
> 
> ...


Fuck off.....U can post whatever u fucking want and the person in question isn't a bro, the person is a sis


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

Haha took the words right out ma mouth!! Sometimes opinions should be kept to themselves


----------



## ManishWayz (Jan 16, 2012)

Here are two video updates on my 12|12 from seed grow (11/14/2011 - 01/15/2012)

[video=youtube;1BRwai5L4MY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BRwai5L4MY[/video]

[video=youtube;G6HFuGb-jE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6HFuGb-jE0[/video]


----------



## now or tomorrow (Jan 16, 2012)

Your gona get this site and this thread closed down all because of your dumb foolish ways. This is a site about weed not guns. You gona upset a lot of people with your dumb shit. If you wana go prison by my guest!! It's bad enuff u growing weed but if police catch you with a gat they gona rape ur arse and give you the biggest sentence you ever heard of. When ur in your cell your gona think " shit, that guy was right" 

Trust me, put the water pistol away and take the pics of the site your attracting heat you fucking idiot


----------



## supchaka (Jan 16, 2012)

Glocks are for wannabe's  Sig is a real mans firearm!


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 16, 2012)

now or tomorrow said:


> Your gona get this site and this thread closed down all because of your dumb foolish ways. This is a site about weed not guns. You gona upset a lot of people with your dumb shit. If you wana go prison by my guest!! It's bad enuff u growing weed but if police catch you with a gat they gona rape ur arse and give you the biggest sentence you ever heard of. When ur in your cell your gona think " shit, that guy was right"
> 
> Trust me, put the water pistol away and take the pics of the site your attracting heat you fucking idiot


not sure how they will ever get to see the picture in the first place, if they screen sites for content, they do it by filtering the text with a program. how they gunna use a program to look for a picture? So if you dont want to "attract heat" then stop talking about it because thats the only way anyone is ever going to be brought to this page of this thread.


----------



## now or tomorrow (Jan 16, 2012)

So words like glock 22 and glock 19 isnt attracting heat no.

Idiot


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 16, 2012)

now or tomorrow said:


> So words like glock 22 and glock 19 isnt attracting heat no.
> 
> Idiot


if your so worried about it then stop typing it


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 16, 2012)

now or tomorrow said:


> So words like glock 22 and glock 19 isnt attracting heat no.
> 
> Idiot



I'm sure words like Marijuana, growing, cultivation, HID lighting don't help deter police either.

Just a pic of a glock. No biggie. They are legal all over the world.


----------



## now or tomorrow (Jan 16, 2012)

Just smoke a faaattt blue cheese splif... I am fucking buzzing!!!


----------



## Kratose (Jan 16, 2012)

Damn whats with all the hostility lol.

Those are some nice buds Amber. Good size colas. Reminds me of my WW colas. 


Still accepting submissions for my next buds of the week pick. So far a few have submitted pictures. If you would like your girl shown in all her glory now is the time to do it. You can also stop bye the blog
and get your vote in for what you would like to see as the FREE giveaway or contest prize. I have a poll going on the blog. 

I already have the shirt and watch designed. They look sweet! You can vote in the poll on any page of the blog. But to submit picture you will find the address here http://cannabis-country.blogspot.com/p/pictures-of-week.html


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 16, 2012)

now or tomorrow said:


> Just smoke a faaattt blue cheese splif... I am fucking buzzing!!!


U really think the police have the resourse and time to look through posts on a stoner fourm. Paranoid freak. Ive never heard of a grow getting busted because of the internet.lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 16, 2012)

Maybe he doesn't realise that guns are legal in place like America ? Haha


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 16, 2012)

So.. Chopped last night.. 880g wet of two plants.. Solid nugs.. Think I'll get about 5oz from the pineapple and about 4oz and some change from the blueberry gum..

12-12 hps and coco are my new best friends 

Will throw some pics up a bit later and also my prizes from the comp

Peace 12vers


----------



## del66666 (Jan 16, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> So.. Chopped last night.. 880g wet of two plants.. Solid nugs.. Think I'll get about 5oz from the pineapple and about 4oz and some change from the blueberry gum..12-12 hps and coco are my new best friends Will throw some pics up a bit later and also my prizes from the compPeace 12vers


very very nice weight..............looks like ive got some competition.......880 wet......id say 220 dry.....


----------



## BullwinkleOG (Jan 16, 2012)

Im thinking about going to 12-12 in the next 3-4 days, got my clones about 4 days ago, tell me what you guys think, my grow journal is here... https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/503279-f40t12-cfl-single-plant-closet.html I would especially appreciate some feedback from Del  you guys are awesome


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

Cotton Candy 12/12 from seed in day 90 something????

View attachment 2001348View attachment 2001349View attachment 2001350View attachment 2001356


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 16, 2012)

looking mint scotia



scotia1982 said:


> Cotton Candy 12/12 from seed in day 90 something????


i'm planning on doing this next too  think it would be suitable.. from seed though.. wouldn't bother running a clone from 12-12 though unless properly established.. even then you might still get very little yield..



BullwinkleOG said:


> Im thinking about going to 12-12 in the next 3-4 days, got my clones about 4 days ago, tell me what you guys think, my grow journal is here... https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/503279-f40t12-cfl-single-plant-closet.html I would especially appreciate some feedback from Del  you guys are awesome


yeh i was calculating at 30% of wet.. 220 would be 25% close enough i guess.. i have a feeling they will hold some weight.. pineapple is very dense.. i hope

edit: suppose less stalks and everything will be about 25%



del66666 said:


> very very nice weight..............looks like ive got some competition.......880 wet......id say 220 dry.....


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree with u mantz if your going to do 12/12 start to finish then go seed, I vegged a clone that got sent to me for not long at all and it never really came to much, never really got bigger. Where as my 12/12 from seed is monster and looking like a monster yield also...


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 16, 2012)

12.12 comp winning
photos are all shit and out of focus.. oh well better than nothing i guess..






DNA - Lemon Skunk
Ambs - Super Lemon Haze
Dinafem - Critical Auto
Dinafem - Blue Hash
Del - Bubblebomb 
and a sweet dinafem tin.






some papers i bought.. for those of you that care/smoke papers.. the raw papers are incredible... no bleach 100% better tasting.. swear by them











Pineapple

















BBG











Group shot 






Thanks for watching...


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 17, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> I agree with u mantz if your going to do 12/12 start to finish then go seed, I vegged a clone that got sent to me for not long at all and it never really came to much, never really got bigger. Where as my 12/12 from seed is monster and looking like a monster yield also...



That clone kinda had a bad start to life, thats prob why it didny get big. I think


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 17, 2012)

Aye but it didnt stretch m8. Jst got 2 that size then flowered lol


----------



## del66666 (Jan 17, 2012)

problem with clones can be that as they are already adult you dont get that veg mode if you stick em straight in 12-12 they just hit flowering..........


----------



## del66666 (Jan 17, 2012)

mantiszn where are your pics gone mate?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 17, 2012)

del66666 said:


> problem with clones can be that as they are already adult you dont get that veg mode if you stick em straight in 12-12 they just hit flowering..........


When I got it the main stem was snapped in half. I had to veg it until it repaired then ran out of space in ma veg cab. So am afraud it was first to get flowered lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 17, 2012)

Chedz done 30 clones 12/12 and i think hes looking at 80 oz. Nice payday


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 17, 2012)

Haha Cheddar looks afta his plants though Billyboy


----------



## stonemalone (Jan 17, 2012)

more pics from my juicy fruit, was only under 20/4 for 2 weeks then 12/12. still has a few weeks to go 
View attachment 2002514View attachment 2002522View attachment 2002523View attachment 2002515View attachment 2002516View attachment 2002521


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 17, 2012)

Treat them mean, keep em keen.lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 17, 2012)

lookin yummy yummy yummy scottynice an big.
mantizzznnn cant see your pictures really really wanna see your pictures mate.howz your new set up coming along? did you sell your desk?lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 17, 2012)

hmmm... who cant see the pictures and who can?
seems to be working for me from multiple machines browsers and accounts :/

what comes up for you ambs? nothing? little box with an x? 

del said they gone too ??? 

click click https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/416589-12-12-seed-thread.html#post6944152


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 17, 2012)

why did i just click click to open this same page again? are you high? lol
all i see is the 'x' by the pictures. did you try a different type of uploading? or camera. check your properties.lol
um like how many machines do you have to view from? you have sparked my curiousity and imagination bunnyman.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 17, 2012)

well i have access to about 100 servers...

but i just used the three laptops i have lying around at home 
oh and my phone..

hmmm... i'll try using full links to images instead of shortened.. strange that it was working and now its not 




Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> why did i just click click to open this same page again? are you high? lol
> all i see is the 'x' by the pictures. did you try a different type of uploading? or camera. check your properties.lol
> um like how many machines do you have to view from? you have sparked my curiousity and imagination bunnyman.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 17, 2012)

updated links.. working?



mantiszn said:


> 12.12 comp winning
> photos are all shit and out of focus.. oh well better than nothing i guess..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 17, 2012)

no not workin


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 17, 2012)

maybe you got sensored. my avitar was broken yesterday.whatever that mean. i could see it fine but mr westy told me it was broken.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 17, 2012)

erf...  will try fix again after dins

maybe the site is broken :/



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> no not workin


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 17, 2012)

I can see um mantz in the reply on the other page looks quality mate an a nice haul good job geezer!!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 17, 2012)

Everything been working here since the get go. Well done man!


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 17, 2012)

i can see em mantz , they look great  
ive been thinking about those raw papers for awhile but its soo much cheaper to buy 10 x silver rizla kingies from thorsby market lol ... you might change my mind though !


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 17, 2012)

welcome back robz 

i really do recommend them mate.. they are a bit more than usual skins.. but worth it imo.

http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/connoisseur-packs-p-4191.html?oscsid=b0f136fd55dbe63446c1c57aa06b0ccb
connoisseur pack is great has roach papers too..

http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/organic-king-size-rolling-papers-p-3201.html?oscsid=b0f136fd55dbe63446c1c57aa06b0ccb
these are the organics.. a bit thinner

http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/organic-hemp-roll-p-4194.html?oscsid=b0f136fd55dbe63446c1c57aa06b0ccb
they even do a roll..

they do like 1 5 10 15 24 50 packs .. just get a few different ones like i did.. find what you u prefer



RobbieP said:


> i can see em mantz , they look great
> ive been thinking about those raw papers for awhile but its soo much cheaper to buy 10 x silver rizla kingies from thorsby market lol ... you might change my mind though !


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 17, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> welcome back robz
> 
> i really do recommend them mate.. they are a bit more than usual skins.. but worth it imo.
> 
> ...


you managed it  

Just ordered the connoisseur pack  

Hows it going anyway mate ? 
did abit of breeding and crossed some seeds especially for 12/12 from seed , used a male from dels bubblebombs and crossed with a lovely Super Lemon Haze female, sure the fairy can sort you some if your interested mate


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 17, 2012)

Sounds like a nice cross m8,a take it thats the same lemon as in ur farm?


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 17, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Sounds like a nice cross m8,a take it thats the same lemon as in ur farm?



i was talking to mantz not you , so feck off !!! 

Only joking mate , yeah its from the same lemon  i seeded a few of the branches on purpose and they started popping out seeds onto the floor a few days back so i chopped the branches , fucking shed loads of seeds hahah , im sure there will be the odd seed in other buds aswell but its all good  seeds are your friend hahaha !


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 17, 2012)

sounds awesome.. i'm swimming in beans at the moment.. but i wouldn't say no!
i was thinking trying to make a tahoe og x black rose cross
or (exo cheese x BR) x tahoe og
need more space first though...

time for a new tent.. 



RobbieP said:


> i was talking to mantz not you , so feck off !!!
> 
> Only joking mate , yeah its from the same lemon  i seeded a few of the branches on purpose and they started popping out seeds onto the floor a few days back so i chopped the branches , fucking shed loads of seeds hahah , im sure there will be the odd seed in other buds aswell but its all good  seeds are your friend hahaha !


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 17, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> sounds awesome.. i'm swimming in beans at the moment.. but i wouldn't say no!
> i was thinking trying to make a tahoe og x black rose cross
> or (exo cheese x BR) x tahoe og
> need more space first though...
> ...


Sounds nice , the Black Rose aint a very big yielder though mate , if your after a bigger yielder and still the same crazy colors try the BSB  
infact i think the best yielder is the caliband (calizar x headband i think) thats got a wickid pink/red color also


----------



## geturgrowon (Jan 17, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/503944-second-grow-3-plants-350-a.html new thread doing 12/12 from seed


----------



## aesan (Jan 18, 2012)

Mine hermed again........ so close......... I'm cursed.

temps were never above 77, I even sprayed with the reverse and penetrate (waste of money) so I'm pretty sure there is pollen somewhere in my house. And this pollen is super pollen that lasts forever.

FML


----------



## now or tomorrow (Jan 18, 2012)

4 Blue Cheese plants, 4 weeks into flowering. They are quite short and the buds look really fluffy. Any advice on what it could be? Im using a 250watt CFL. Cupboard grow. 12/12 from seed using biobizz bloom and grow. What you think the prob could be and will the plant get taller and fatter buds as the flowering weeks increase? 

Thanks for viewing


----------



## del66666 (Jan 18, 2012)

now or tomorrow said:


> 4 Blue Cheese plants, 4 weeks into flowering. They are quite short and the buds look really fluffy. Any advice on what it could be? Im using a 250watt CFL. Cupboard grow. 12/12 from seed using biobizz bloom and grow. What you think the prob could be and will the plant get taller and fatter buds as the flowering weeks increase?
> 
> Thanks for viewing


4 weeks is early days......hope you are keeping light within a few inches............another 250 in there would work wonders.


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 18, 2012)

what is your average per plant Del lately? and when you started? I am trying it now, both my small cab and my small room are 12-12 from seeds this time.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 18, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> what is your average per plant Del lately? and when you started? I am trying it now, both my small cab and my small room are 12-12 from seeds this time.


when i first started messing with 12-12 from seed with envirolites my best was around 1-1 1/4 i think............but i had 3 x 200 watt lights stuffed in a cupboard with only a few inches around the lights to spare........with the 400 hps i was hitting 1 1/2 dry with 5 plants.........with the 600 and 400 in one cab my plants are mostly 2-4 oz dry ..........with-5-6 oz dry per plant getting more and more common .....also that freak bubblegum that was 1709 wet weight...


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 18, 2012)

aesan said:


> Mine hermed again........ so close......... I'm cursed.
> 
> temps were never above 77, I even sprayed with the reverse and penetrate (waste of money) so I'm pretty sure there is pollen somewhere in my house. And this pollen is super pollen that lasts forever.
> 
> FML


Are you SURE they hermid ... reverse 100% works i know LOADS of people that use it ... what are you looking at to say its hermied ... you need to up load some pics mate as i think your getting confused ... theres no chance everything yuo have grown so far is a male / hermie ... it just cant be mate


----------



## Catchin22 (Jan 18, 2012)

Question, I have had some plants going 12/12 from seed since the start of this month. It appears to be showing that it's a male even though this is like 18 days from sprout, is that likely? What's the earliest they tend to show sex in 12/12?


----------



## now or tomorrow (Jan 18, 2012)

del66666 said:


> 4 weeks is early days......hope you are keeping light within a few inches............another 250 in there would work wonders.


4 weeks not that early bro if u think about it. They already half way done. Only 4-5 weeks left.. should I water more and put light closer?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

now or tomorrow said:


> 4 weeks not that early bro if u think about it. They already half way done. Only 4-5 weeks left.. should I water more and put light closer?


They are ready when there ready. U can't say a pheno will finish bang on 8 or 9 weeks, for instance Im growing Space at the moment and its says 6 weeks flower. No chance more like 9 but my n8 grew it and it finished in 7


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 18, 2012)

But billy u stress them the fuck out. Timers blowin,4 day benders etc etc lmao


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

Told u before, treat em mean keep en keen. lol


----------



## del66666 (Jan 18, 2012)

now or tomorrow said:


> 4 weeks not that early bro if u think about it. They already half way done. Only 4-5 weeks left.. should I water more and put light closer?


light needs to be real close or they aint going to work well............expect them to take longer flowering than with an hps......


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 18, 2012)

Pollen don't turn plants hermie...



aesan said:


> Mine hermed again........ so close......... I'm cursed.
> 
> temps were never above 77, I even sprayed with the reverse and penetrate (waste of money) so I'm pretty sure there is pollen somewhere in my house. And this pollen is super pollen that lasts forever.
> 
> FML


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Pollen don't turn plants hermie...


Ive heard the NHS do it for free


----------



## del66666 (Jan 18, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Pollen don't turn plants hermie...


how about bees?...........


----------



## ismokealotofpot (Jan 18, 2012)

Ive done one 12 12 from seed and just got two tiny lil buds three dubbies tops. you think i should try again I have about 70 from attitude, sannie and tga


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

Fuck knows how long from seed and fuck knows how long left, it better hurry up. Everytime I water them my arse is twitching. 18 months, 18 months, 18 months is the constant whisper in my ear. lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 18, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 2005212
> 
> Fuck knows how long from seed and fuck knows how long left, it better hurry up. Everytime I water them my arse is twitching. 18 months, 18 months, 18 months is the constant whisper in my ear. lol


Billy for fucks sake mate your doing it all wrong , i thought you knew better .... i can see the floor !!!!!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

The other side

View attachment 2005230


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Billy for fucks sake mate your doing it all wrong , i thought you knew better .... i can see the floor !!!!!!


Thats my line I know. Ive got las's SLH for next run. Goodbye floor


----------



## ismokealotofpot (Jan 18, 2012)

i guess i should try again huh


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 18, 2012)

You doing it wrong ...



ismokealotofpot said:


> Ive done one 12 12 from seed and just got two tiny lil buds three dubbies tops. you think i should try again I have about 70 from attitude, sannie and tga


----------



## del66666 (Jan 18, 2012)

ismokealotofpot said:


> i guess i should try again huh


cant give up on the first try............


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 18, 2012)

Delski i got some Bubblebomb X Lemon Haze seeds for you mate .... your lovely bubble bomb was the father and this sexy lady was the mother ..... imagine this but each cola being the size of the bubble bombs lol ... would be amazing


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 18, 2012)

Belter of a scrog m8. The SLH is a beast


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> 12.12 comp winning
> photos are all shit and out of focus.. oh well better than nothing i guess..
> 
> 
> ...


finally i can see!!!!!! what a sweet presentation .
lovely harvest mantizn! 
bang up job. 
solid tasty nugs and a massive yield.
super cool artwork too. 
you must be a mighty happy camper.
and all those new beans to play with. i will sure be looking forward to watching you grow them. 
smoke a big fat j for me please. take it easy mate..


----------



## skinitti666 (Jan 18, 2012)

View attachment 2005947View attachment 2005943View attachment 2005944i thought id drop in and give update pics of my 12/12 from seed


----------



## now or tomorrow (Jan 18, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 2005212
> 
> Fuck knows how long from seed and fuck knows how long left, it better hurry up. Everytime I water them my arse is twitching. 18 months, 18 months, 18 months is the constant whisper in my ear. lol


Your plants look depressed like a bunch of drunks on a park bench! Give them some love for fuck sake


----------



## Kratose (Jan 18, 2012)

Whats up 12/12ers? Nice looking buds everyone posted on this page.

I got my 12/12 going. They are still seedlings so nothing to show yet. 

And wanted to let you all know there is still time to submit your pictures to Cannabis Country for the chance of your girls being featured in our buds of the week segment.

I also just posted about Snoop Dogg getting arrested recently at the SAME place willie nelson did. If your interested in reading it you can check it out here http://cannabis-country.blogspot.com/2012/01/snoop-dogg-busted-at-same-place-as.html


----------



## Kratose (Jan 18, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Delski i got some Bubblebomb X Lemon Haze seeds for you mate .... your lovely bubble bomb was the father and this sexy lady was the mother ..... imagine this but each cola being the size of the bubble bombs lol ... would be amazing
> 
> View attachment 2005624


Sweet Scrog. I would love to get me some of those beans!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> View attachment 2005212
> 
> Fuck knows how long from seed and fuck knows how long left, it better hurry up. Everytime I water them my arse is twitching. 18 months, 18 months, 18 months is the constant whisper in my ear. lol



lmao, 18 months.haha, your crazier then me. . what ? lololololol 
this is the first time ive seen your garden. thanks for posting it. wow wow , i am so impressed. what a massive grow area. your girls look so super healthy . can i please request some close ups. SPACE. what is that? can you give me some background on that strain. i presume the high takes you to outter space. kool. very kool. beam me up silly.
damn man if i had that space i would throw my beach chair in there, whip me up a cold frozen stawberry daqueri, smoke a fatty and with my water can by my side slowly water them biotches All DAY LONG while getting a nice tan.. what a fly dope ass space. for space. lol and trippy photo too. i thought i saw some vert lighting but the serious reflective areas freak my vision up. very nice.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2012)

Kratose said:


> Whats up 12/12ers? Nice looking buds everyone posted on this page.
> 
> I got my 12/12 going. They are still seedlings so nothing to show yet.
> 
> ...


dude, i can not subscribe to your blog.. i keep getting reject notices. its such a killer blog. awesome job. thanks for posting . that article about arizonas med marijane laws was right on time for me as i might be relocating there shortly. peace mun, amber


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Delski i got some Bubblebomb X Lemon Haze seeds for you mate .... your lovely bubble bomb was the father and this sexy lady was the mother ..... imagine this but each cola being the size of the bubble bombs lol ... would be amazing
> 
> View attachment 2005624


OH MY GOD!! THIS JOURNal is BLOWING THE FUCK UP!!! 
GIve me some of them beans YOU BLODDY WanKER!!! lol bubblebomb and the las lemon SLH. 
what a marriage. your a fuckin genius ROBbie. that beast is amazing . i was thinkin too about waterfarming a bubblebomb. your always a step ahead of me you crazy bastard. i could slap you . i envy you .good luck mate. your an awesome gardener with a brilliant vision.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 19, 2012)

Did you ride the short bus to school?


now or tomorrow said:


> Your plants look depressed like a bunch of drunks on a park bench! Give them some love for fuck sake


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 19, 2012)

now or tomorrow said:


> 4 Blue Cheese plants, 4 weeks into flowering. They are quite short and the buds look really fluffy. Any advice on what it could be? Im using a 250watt CFL. Cupboard grow. 12/12 from seed using biobizz bloom and grow. What you think the prob could be and will the plant get taller and fatter buds as the flowering weeks increase?
> 
> Thanks for viewing


they're in the period of time when they begin to pack on the weight but you should try to add supplemental light just because...


----------



## del66666 (Jan 19, 2012)

a couple of pics for a thursday morning............


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 19, 2012)

how many do u run in your tent mate and how much light do u use


----------



## del66666 (Jan 19, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> how many do u run in your tent mate and how much light do u use


ello kev.....keep meaning to pm you......will do today..........................i dont use a tent i built a wooden cab 1.2mx1mx1.4m hi with a 400 and 600 in there.......


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lmao, 18 months.haha, your crazier then me. . what ? lololololol
> this is the first time ive seen your garden. thanks for posting it. wow wow , i am so impressed. what a massive grow area. your girls look so super healthy . can i please request some close ups. SPACE. what is that? can you give me some background on that strain. i presume the high takes you to outter space. kool. very kool. beam me up silly.
> damn man if i had that space i would throw my beach chair in there, whip me up a cold frozen stawberry daqueri, smoke a fatty and with my water can by my side slowly water them biotches All DAY LONG while getting a nice tan.. what a fly dope ass space. for space. lol and trippy photo too. i thought i saw some vert lighting but the serious reflective areas freak my vision up. very nice.


18 months in prison.lol Space is from World of Seeds. Cross of AK47 and Black Donima I think. Im too para to be sitting about the unit, never mind smoking a doobie. Ill get some close ups tonight for you. I put them through hell and back Amber. One is prone to going on 4 day benders, although I have enlisted the help of a family member for when Im otherwise tied up. lol Ive been upping the feed to rediculious levels and their loving it. I reckon 2 weeks and most of them can come down, while some may be another 2 weeks. Wait till u see Las's SLH in there. No more floor


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

del66666 said:


> ello kev.....keep meaning to pm you......will do today..........................i dont use a tent i built a wooden cab 1.2mx1mx1.4m hi with a 400 and 600 in there.......


Ever thought of extending the height???


----------



## del66666 (Jan 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Ever thought of extending the height???


its been rebuilt 3 times to improve and make taller........but yes i have thought about changing again but cant be bothered at the present time mate...


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

......total man mentality. Dont do anything unless you really fucking have to. lol


----------



## Kratose (Jan 19, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> dude, i can not subscribe to your blog.. i keep getting reject notices. its such a killer blog. awesome job. thanks for posting . that article about arizonas med marijane laws was right on time for me as i might be relocating there shortly. peace mun, amber


Shit sorry to hear that. Glad you like the blog I am putting a lot of time and effort into it. Every day I spend hours researching it, pre-writing stories. (I am 4 ahead right now) encase I get writes block. Been adding dispensaries and doctors ect.

Hmm reject notice? Ill have to see whats up with that. I will PM you real quick to get more info. So far your the only person who has had trouble. Bluejeans subscribed to my feed with no problem. Not sure if she tried joining the site or subscribing to my posts but others who have had not had any problems. 

Glad one of my posts was relevant to you and helped you in some way. That's what my blog is all about. Helping the cannabis community to be informed of things and have a resource for info. I am constantly updating my dispensary and doctor list so patients can find a appropriate dispensary for there area. For now I only have a few but am working on more. Once I get a bigger reader base I want to start getting readers involved in the blog. Have them submit cool stuff like there favorite marijuana recipee or anything else unique. Always welcome to submit pictures to be featured in my buds of the week segment. BKB was featured, Most likely BlueJeans will make it on, and another person which I cant remember had made it on there. 

Thanks for the support!


----------



## now or tomorrow (Jan 19, 2012)

del66666 said:


> a couple of pics for a thursday morning............


What strain is that?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Since there is very little info available on what strains do work for this(all of about 8, and I don't order from distributors so that eliminates half), I'll list what I know isn't working:

Indica strains from Sannie's do not produce well on 12/12.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't understand how people say that 12-12 doesn't work for certain strains... Many people only veg for 2-3 weeks on all sorts of strains and don't have problems.. With 12-12 you basically veg'ing for 2-3 weeks any way until the plant is mature enough to flower..

I guess it could be an regional origin thing.. Maybe if the source of the strain is originally closer to the equator the better it will do 12-12 ...


----------



## cherrybomb74 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi guys, my 12/12 took about 7 weeks to show sex, so technically it's around week 3 of flowering (lol i think...don't know how to measure it seeing as they took so long to show sex). Don't know if this means it's not good for 12/12, she's healthy and trichy though!
Anyway, my slow lil Miss Monster  
View attachment 2007248View attachment 2007250View attachment 2007251View attachment 2007253View attachment 2007254


----------



## supchaka (Jan 19, 2012)

My plants all sexed around day 17-18, I'm guessing you had light leak issues or something if they took that long to show.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 19, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> I don't understand how people say that 12-12 doesn't work for certain strains... Many people only veg for 2-3 weeks on all sorts of strains and don't have problems.. With 12-12 you basically veg'ing for 2-3 weeks any way until the plant is mature enough to flower..
> 
> I guess it could be an regional origin thing.. Maybe if the source of the strain is originally closer to the equator the better it will do 12-12 ...


i dont think there really is a bad strain....some better than others maybe.........bad phenos yes............


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 19, 2012)

del66666 said:


> i dont think there really is a bad strain....some better than others maybe.........bad phenos yes............


your up late. lol


----------



## del66666 (Jan 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> your up late. lol


waiting for my hot milk and biscuit............got my blanket over my legs....nurse be here in a moment........lovely nursing home this.


----------



## cester (Jan 19, 2012)

what is a pheanotype?


----------



## Kratose (Jan 19, 2012)

cester said:


> what is a pheanotype?



Ok, a phenotype is talking about genetics. Just like humans you can have kids from the same parents but they will all come out a little different. Thats like phenotypes. You will have the same strain, but that same strain will produce different variations, some more desirable then others. Thats what breeders do. Breed a lot of a specific plants (plans meaning a mother and father plant) then they take the best phenotypes they find from the batch of new plants made from the mom being pollinated from the father. 

A good example is say a couple has 2 kids. One kid is a major league baseball player and the other is a couch potatoe. If your creating good genetics your going to want to pick the best one. Same with breeding plants. You want the major league baseball player of your phenotypes. 

Does that make sense to you? Hopefully I explained it in a way you could understand. 

My blog hasn't gotten this far into it yet, its still new, but eventually I will be talking about this stuff. So if you like you can check out my blog and keep up with it. I will have lots of usefull info soon along with marijuana news recipes and other shit. http://Cannabis-Country.blogspot.com


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 20, 2012)

del66666 said:


> i dont think there really is a bad strain....some better than others maybe.........bad phenos yes............


I'm now inclined to agree w/you. I have 2 plants half the size of their sisters' obviously grown under identical circumstances. Those 2 are getting pulled from 12 for more veg time, I should not have started with the weakest looking seeds for these type of grows. Thankfully I have plenty of cloning material from the stronger ladies. 

cheers!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2012)

del66666 said:


> waiting for my hot milk and biscuit............got my blanket over my legs....nurse be here in a moment........lovely nursing home this.


LMao
can you please send me an application for your nursing home. i have been looking into long term care myself.and your facility sounds like they prescribe the type of medication i need. time for you ballon mr. delski. lol

nice bombs delboy, looks like she is loving the foliar spray. Her leaves radiate a rich deep green color with a sweet shinynesss...she looks like a rocketship ready for blast off. nice work mate


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> 18 months in prison.lol Space is from World of Seeds. Cross of AK47 and Black Donima I think. Im too para to be sitting about the unit, never mind smoking a doobie. Ill get some close ups tonight for you. I put them through hell and back Amber. One is prone to going on 4 day benders, although I have enlisted the help of a family member for when Im otherwise tied up. lol Ive been upping the feed to rediculious levels and their loving it. I reckon 2 weeks and most of them can come down, while some may be another 2 weeks. Wait till u see Las's SLH in there. No more floor



whats prison like over there? is that where you got the name super silly billy? lol
your smoke space sounds like some potent chit. I have heard nothin but good things about how killer aK47 is. won tons of awards this past year. that sucks big time that you cant spend any chill time with your girls. really feel bad for you mate. to much oppression going on in the world over a fuckin plant. so ridiculous so very very ridiculous. 
yeah im totally lookin forward to seeing the las lemon arrive mun. and the close ups too . hope your doing well.


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 20, 2012)

*Has anybody grown dinafem white widow, dinafem cheese, or barneys farm 8ball kush 12/12 from seed? If so can I get some details please? *


----------



## now or tomorrow (Jan 20, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> *Has anybody grown dinafem white widow, dinafem cheese, or barneys farm 8ball kush 12/12 from seed? If so can I get some details please? *


Check out my post afew pages back. I done 12/12 from seed barneys farm blue cheese, I'm 4 weeks into flowering. I will post updates keep posted


----------



## froghunter (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi. congs for your grows. I have a question: Is it able control the plants height (sog, lst, etc) with this light schedule and the way the plan grows?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2012)

froghunter said:


> Hi. congs for your grows. I have a question: Is it able control the plants height (sog, lst, etc) with this light schedule and the way the plan grows?


thats a tricky question . all i can tells you from my experience is that the pot size really made a difference but the strain type also plays a big part. I grew an exodus cheese backcross in a one gallon smartpot that only got to be about 16 inches tall. I also have a pineapple chunk in a one gallon smart pot that is at least 36 inches tall. same enviorment the entire grow, same nutes, same lights.. so that tells me its strain based. If you have a dominant sativa i would recommed a small pot to control its height. sativas tend to grow really tall, indicas shorter and stockier. at least thats what has happened for me. good luck and welcome to riu. Nice first post mr.froggy. ribbit


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 20, 2012)

Sup 12/12'ers....

*Purple Le' Pew 12/12 from seed...*



*Skunkijuana 12/12 from clone...*



Peace and Have a Great Weekend!!!

BKB


----------



## radi (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful, what's your light?


----------



## geturgrowon (Jan 21, 2012)

nice plants BKB keep up the good work!


----------



## froghunter (Jan 21, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thats a tricky question . all i can tells you from my experience is that the pot size really made a difference but the strain type also plays a big part. I grew an exodus cheese backcross in a one gallon smartpot that only got to be about 16 inches tall. I also have a pineapple chunk in a one gallon smart pot that is at least 36 inches tall. same enviorment the entire grow, same nutes, same lights.. so that tells me its strain based. If you have a dominant sativa i would recommed a small pot to control its height. sativas tend to grow really tall, indicas shorter and stockier. at least thats what has happened for me. good luck and welcome to riu. Nice first post mr.froggy. ribbit


 Cheers doc  Actually i was wondering about sog . Cuz most plants i saw grow one main cola and it's kinda hard to manage it.


----------



## IrishFarmeR (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey everyone taught I might post some pics as I have a quick question to ask. I have 6 sharksbreath from DNA which will be 3 weeks old tomorrow I have them under a 400w hps all the way through and feeding them currently bio Grow and bio heaven 1ml of each per 100ml of 6.2ph water...3 of them I had to remove there first set of true leaves 3 days ago as they turned yellow (not the cotyledons but the leaves that appear after)..Now I have 2 of the plants that are a light green/yellow in colour and are far smaller than the rest(as you can see below) is it just pheno's acting up or is it something else(or am I just freaking out for no reason)..Cheers for the help in advance, if it wasn't for this thread I would not being growing 12/12 from seed some excellent info on here...Oh and finally before I go when will I use bloom nutes I'm pressuming its when the flowers first appear but will I hold off for a week or so when this happens befoe introducing the bloom nutes..


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 21, 2012)

IrishFarmeR said:


> Hey everyone taught I might post some pics as I have a quick question to ask. I have 6 sharksbreath from DNA which will be 3 weeks old tomorrow I have them under a 400w hps all the way through and feeding them currently bio Grow and bio heaven 1ml of each per 100ml of 6.2ph water...3 of them I had to remove there first set of true leaves 3 days ago as they turned yellow (not the cotyledons but the leaves that appear after)..Now I have 2 of the plants that are a light green/yellow in colour and are far smaller than the rest(as you can see below) is it just pheno's acting up or is it something else(or am I just freaking out for no reason)..Cheers for the help in advance, if it wasn't for this thread I would not being growing 12/12 from seed some excellent info on here...Oh and finally before I go when will I use bloom nutes I'm pressuming its when the flowers first appear but will I hold off for a week or so when this happens befoe introducing the bloom nutes..
> View attachment 2010724
> View attachment 2010722View attachment 2010726View attachment 2010725


Yellowing of leaves and stunted growth usually indicate N deficiency.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 21, 2012)

IrishFarmeR said:


> Hey everyone taught I might post some pics as I have a quick question to ask. I have 6 sharksbreath from DNA which will be 3 weeks old tomorrow I have them under a 400w hps all the way through and feeding them currently bio Grow and bio heaven 1ml of each per 100ml of 6.2ph water...3 of them I had to remove there first set of true leaves 3 days ago as they turned yellow (not the cotyledons but the leaves that appear after)..Now I have 2 of the plants that are a light green/yellow in colour and are far smaller than the rest(as you can see below) is it just pheno's acting up or is it something else(or am I just freaking out for no reason)..Cheers for the help in advance, if it wasn't for this thread I would not being growing 12/12 from seed some excellent info on here...Oh and finally before I go when will I use bloom nutes I'm pressuming its when the flowers first appear but will I hold off for a week or so when this happens befoe introducing the bloom nutes..
> View attachment 2010724
> View attachment 2010722View attachment 2010726View attachment 2010725


hello mate, im going with pheno.........ive had some that yellowed, dwarfed.......a few have just bit the dust no matter what i did.....id say hold your bloom til you get a week or so into flowering...i think with bio you combine bloom and veg nutes when plants are in flower


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 21, 2012)

Evening fellow 12/12'rs some pics of my cotton candy hanging to dry.... Bit disappointed it wasnt a better pheno.... (Lovely smell though lol)

View attachment 2010785View attachment 2010786View attachment 2010787View attachment 2010788View attachment 2010789View attachment 2010790View attachment 2010791


----------



## IrishFarmeR (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey guys thanks for the quick reply...Only fed them about 2 days ago and there in bio bizz all mix soil so would imagine that the N levels would be substantial enough to support them especially since the other 4 are doing very well are a lovely green colour and twice there height I have proppped there pots up so that there all on the same level...Suppose it really shows how much cannabis can vary just like humans can different sizes and some much stronger than others it really is such a facinating plant how can some soo interesting and benefical be considered in most countries on the same level as heroin or cocaine it really boils my blood...And your right del with Bio bizz you use bio grow through veg then mix in some Bio Bloom and top loader as a booster in flower period..But my favourite thing of all is bio heaven its like red bull for plants I would recommend anyone to have it in there cupboard it makes such a difference aparently a plant will only take up 5-10% of nutes in standard soil but with bio heaven it goes as high as 90-95% and you can really tell done a side by side before with a friend massive difference between the 2...Another question del I read earlier in the thread that you where going to re-veg a plant after harvest how did that turn out i have a friend who is going to attempt it with some photo-period skunk47's can't wait to see how it turns out...


----------



## skinitti666 (Jan 21, 2012)

oh wow is that a 12/12 frrom seed?give me a full run down on it im curious


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LMao
> can you please send me an application for your nursing home. i have been looking into long term care myself.and your facility sounds like they prescribe the type of medication i need. time for you ballon mr. delski. lol
> 
> nice bombs delboy, looks like she is loving the foliar spray. Her leaves radiate a rich deep green color with a sweet shinynesss...she looks like a rocketship ready for blast off. nice work mate


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 21, 2012)

hmm.. i need some more jars :/ not the worst problem i guess..


----------



## del66666 (Jan 22, 2012)

skinitti666 said:


> oh wow is that a 12/12 frrom seed?give me a full run down on it im curious


the run down is this........germed on paper towel.. then p[lanted in 7.5cm pot of compost.......no food just water.....uder 250 watt dual hps..............pot up to a 15 cm pot when roots arer big enough.........full strength hesi tnt within a week........put in bigger cab measuring 1.2mx1mx1.4m hi with 600 and 400 dual hps.........feed roughly every other day or more if dry.........feed tnt til the first week or so of flowering.........then i fed full strength hesi coco plus 2ml per litre hammerhead..............sprayed with humic acid 4-5 times during flowering..........changed feed a few weeks ago to b cuzz plus b cuzz and still 2ml litre hammerhead.......feeding every day for the last 3 weeks or so...


----------



## del66666 (Jan 22, 2012)

bubblebomb........314g wet weight....


----------



## del66666 (Jan 22, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> hmm.. i need some more jars :/ not the worst problem i guess..


i got jars post it to me mate.....


----------



## IrishFarmeR (Jan 22, 2012)

del66666 said:


> bubblebomb........314g wet weight....


that is just amazing del boy...Congrats...I seen on a previous quote you use a foilar spray which product do you use/how often and is it just a standard mister you use...


once again man well done I hope mine turn out half that size and i'll be a very happy boy


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 22, 2012)

Finished just over 9.. Still a bit of drying to do but definately finish over 9.. From 2 on my first 12-12 run.. Happy as Larry.. Whoever the fuck Larry is



del66666 said:


> i got jars post it to me mate.....


----------



## del66666 (Jan 22, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Finished just over 9.. Still a bit of drying to do but definately finish over 9.. From 2 on my first 12-12 run.. Happy as Larry.. Whoever the fuck Larry is


if larry is a lamb hes in my oven..............very nice haul mate.......


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 22, 2012)

nice work growers as per .raztazamman nice jars mate


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 22, 2012)

yeaa del you pull sum impressive yeilds from those 12-12's. ive done a couple. but they never end up anythign like yours. ill have to post pics of my arctic express (ice x caseyband) i have goin. 12-12 from seed. looks like it may have a decent yield. just threw 6 new plants in the flowering room. gonna take a clone or 2 from each one. and put them in the veg box. and when these plants are done flowering. gonna do a 12-12 from clone run and see how they turn out. it would be sum BSB... K-13 (Kannabia Special x G-13).... and Caliband... and maybe a c-99 F4 (pineapple pheno)... but she seems to stretch a lil too much for my liking.. maybe with sum LST'ing i can find room for her.. adn possibly a super skunk as long as it roots. lol. anywayzzzz. yeaa ill post up a few pics wen im done with my coffee and doobie snack.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 22, 2012)

del66666 said:


> the run down is this........germed on paper towel.. then p[lanted in 7.5cm pot of compost.......no food just water.....uder 250 watt dual hps..............pot up to a 15 cm pot when roots arer big enough.........full strength hesi tnt within a week........put in bigger cab measuring 1.2mx1mx1.4m hi with 600 and 400 dual hps.........feed roughly every other day or more if dry.........feed tnt til the first week or so of flowering.........then i fed full strength hesi coco plus 2ml per litre hammerhead..............sprayed with humic acid 4-5 times during flowering..........changed feed a few weeks ago to b cuzz plus b cuzz and still 2ml litre hammerhead.......feeding every day for the last 3 weeks or so...


Straight compost as a starting medium...will mushroom work?. 

Anyone??


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 22, 2012)

Damn del, feeding every day? Are you just giving them a splash of water?


----------



## del66666 (Jan 22, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Damn del, feeding every day? Are you just giving them a splash of water?


not much on the go at the moment...got someone doing white widow for me and im just looking after some little ones and 3 bigger ones.............i just feed her every night til i get plenty of run off .....shes in a 6.5 litre pot


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 22, 2012)

View attachment 2012169View attachment 2012170View attachment 2012171View attachment 2012172View attachment 2012173View attachment 2012174View attachment 2012175


----------



## del66666 (Jan 22, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa del you pull sum impressive yeilds from those 12-12's. ive done a couple. but they never end up anythign like yours. ill have to post pics of my arctic express (ice x caseyband) i have goin. 12-12 from seed. looks like it may have a decent yield. just threw 6 new plants in the flowering room. gonna take a clone or 2 from each one. and put them in the veg box. and when these plants are done flowering. gonna do a 12-12 from clone run and see how they turn out. it would be sum BSB... K-13 (Kannabia Special x G-13).... and Caliband... and maybe a c-99 F4 (pineapple pheno)... but she seems to stretch a lil too much for my liking.. maybe with sum LST'ing i can find room for her.. adn possibly a super skunk as long as it roots. lol. anywayzzzz. yeaa ill post up a few pics wen im done with my coffee and doobie snack.


glad you have joined us mate...... so what kit you growing with......sounds like you got some nice strains there....always up for some nice pics.....post away


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 22, 2012)

del66666 said:


> glad you have joined us mate...... so what kit you growing with......sounds like you got some nice strains there....always up for some nice pics.....post away


yeaaa ive been subbed to this thread for a while. always checkin out the pics. i dont have a nice big setup goin or anything. just a 400 watt HPS. and jsut a bunch of CFL's for vegging. my 1st grow was with CFL's... and i pulled 3 1/2 ounces off her. vegged for only 3 weeks. and flowered for 8. its actually the plant in my avatar pic. nirvanas White Widow. =) havent had a plant yield that much since. even after upgrading to the HPS. 

just posted sum pics. =) Arctic Express.... which is ice x caseyband - (caey jones x headband). hope ya like the pics


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 22, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> yeaaa ive been subbed to this thread for a while. always checkin out the pics. i dont have a nice big setup goin or anything. just a 400 watt HPS. and jsut a bunch of CFL's for vegging. my 1st grow was with CFL's... and i pulled 3 1/2 ounces off her. vegged for only 3 weeks. and flowered for 8. its actually the plant in my avatar pic. nirvanas White Widow. =) havent had a plant yield that much since. even after upgrading to the HPS.
> 
> just posted sum pics. =) Arctic Express.... which is ice x caseyband - (caey jones x headband). hope ya like the pics


Yo Chris hows it going man , nice to see you here, got some nice strains there , my next runs are going to be 12/12 from seed i think im gonna start with some of highlanders creations to help me get through them lol . did you grow the c99 out with a veg mate ? i know dizzle is really happy with how its turned out , iv yet to grow it but heard good things ... im really looking forward to doing the BMF 12/12  

talk soon mate


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 22, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Yo Chris hows it going man , nice to see you here, got some nice strains there , my next runs are going to be 12/12 from seed i think im gonna start with some of highlanders creations to help me get through them lol . did you grow the c99 out with a veg mate ? i know dizzle is really happy with how its turned out , iv yet to grow it but heard good things ... im really looking forward to doing the BMF 12/12
> 
> talk soon mate


thanks man. and yeaaa i vegged the C-99 for a few weeks. its the F4 PineApple pheno. its a stretcher tho!! i just updated my thread. soo click my sig if ya wanna see the new pics of the C-99. shes pushin 4 ft i think. pretty frosty tho. and has an amazinggggg smell!! loo


----------



## gamster (Jan 22, 2012)

Best thread ever del, just finished reading it. On behalf of all people thinking of ways to grow cheap and simple and still be proud of what they grow, I give you warm thanks!


----------



## geturgrowon (Jan 22, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa del you pull sum impressive yeilds from those 12-12's. ive done a couple. but they never end up anythign like yours. ill have to post pics of my arctic express (ice x caseyband) i have goin. 12-12 from seed. looks like it may have a decent yield. just threw 6 new plants in the flowering room. gonna take a clone or 2 from each one. and put them in the veg box. and when these plants are done flowering. gonna do a 12-12 from clone run and see how they turn out. it would be sum BSB... K-13 (Kannabia Special x G-13).... and Caliband... and maybe a c-99 F4 (pineapple pheno)... but she seems to stretch a lil too much for my liking.. maybe with sum LST'ing i can find room for her.. adn possibly a super skunk as long as it roots. lol. anywayzzzz. yeaa ill post up a few pics wen im done with my coffee and doobie snack.



yo man ur have some nice strains man keep it up fuck wow that seems like a lot of work its like havinga second job eh! stay lite


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 22, 2012)

Kratose said:


> Shit sorry to hear that. Glad you like the blog I am putting a lot of time and effort into it. Every day I spend hours researching it, pre-writing stories. (I am 4 ahead right now) encase I get writes block. Been adding dispensaries and doctors ect.
> 
> Hmm reject notice? Ill have to see whats up with that. I will PM you real quick to get more info. So far your the only person who has had trouble. Bluejeans subscribed to my feed with no problem. Not sure if she tried joining the site or subscribing to my posts but others who have had not had any problems.


What I did was add it to the Google RSS feed so it shows up on my iGoogle home page. Dunno if that is really the same as subscribing, but I see what's new every time I open my browser.


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 22, 2012)

cherrybomb74 said:


> Hi guys, my 12/12 took about 7 weeks to show sex, so technically it's around week 3 of flowering (lol i think...don't know how to measure it seeing as they took so long to show sex). Don't know if this means it's not good for 12/12, she's healthy and trichy though!
> Anyway, my slow lil Miss Monster
> View attachment 2007248View attachment 2007250View attachment 2007251View attachment 2007253View attachment 2007254



Looks to me like she's doing fine on 12/12! She'll be ready when she's ready...that's how they all are anyway.


----------



## Kratose (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey Bluejeans. Wanted to let you know your Red Cherry Berry is up on the blog.

You and anyone else who wants to check her out can see it at http://cannabis-country.blogspot.com/2012/01/buds-of-week.html
Its also on our buds of the week page. Have 2 of the pictures on that page.

Come check out bluejeans girl on the blog and give some words of encouragement via comments. You don't have to sign up to comment you can comment as anonymous.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 23, 2012)

I think another couple of weeks

View attachment 2014398


----------



## now or tomorrow (Jan 23, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I think another couple of weeks
> 
> View attachment 2014398



plant looks nicceeee


----------



## aesan (Jan 23, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Are you SURE they hermid ... reverse 100% works i know LOADS of people that use it ... what are you looking at to say its hermied ... you need to up load some pics mate as i think your getting confused ... theres no chance everything yuo have grown so far is a male / hermie ... it just cant be mate


 I am picking calyx's off bro and looking to see if they have tiny little seeds inside... I left them go...this is as of today 

I've picked off probably 25 calyx's at random places on every plant and all of them have a tiny little green seed looking thing inside of them.

I have researched it on RIU and the general consensus says those tiny little seeds means it has turned hermie. I would love to be wrong about this but I'm almost positive.

Can I spray the reverse this late into flowering again? I'm afraid it will cause mold on my bud. It says to do it during the first week of flowering, then 10 days thereafter and as needed. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 23, 2012)

looks like good bud to me mate............bit late for a seed to form now id think..takes 5 weeks...


----------



## aesan (Jan 23, 2012)

del66666 said:


> looks like good bud to me mate............bit late for a seed to form now id think..takes 5 weeks...


Good to know bro... glad I left it go.

Hopefully I can smoke it without tiny little pieces of seeds everywhere !


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 24, 2012)

Got my first 12-12 going most are 8 days old, doing a few strains(blue cheese,SLH,s.a.g.e,Dairy queen and ak48 if anyone has any experience doing these and has some advice feel free to give it to me


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 24, 2012)

del66666 said:


> looks like good bud to me mate............bit late for a seed to form now id think..takes 5 weeks...


same here!


----------



## stelthy (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi all, a Question if I may....  ... What is the expected dry weight approx. for an average/random fem plant grown under 12/12 ?? I've not yet done a 12/12 grow but if I was to do so.. I wonder how many plants under a 12/12 cycle I would need to get approx 17oZ - 18oZ ?? all answers would be great  !! 

Ps/ I am running 730W ~ (1X 400w Dual-Spec HPS +15% Boost, 2X 125W CFL, 2X CFL mini's, and a UV-B tube)I am Growing in a Cab lined with Mylar and recently just pulled 17.5oZ from my 1X Dyna-Fem-Royal Haze (DRY) ..But if I could cut down the time it takes to mature and finish by going 12/12 I wonder how many extra plants would be needed to replace my one plant on (18/6 & 12/12) at the moment!?? ~ Phew! lol   - STELTHY


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 24, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Got my first 12-12 going most are 8 days old, doing a few strains(blue cheese,SLH,s.a.g.e,Dairy queen and ak48 if anyone has any experience doing these and has some advice feel free to give it to me


ive grown the ak 48 a fwe times. short flowering period. very tight and dense nugs. smells very very fruity. almost a strawberry.. or cherry smell. nice uplifting high... followed by a nice mellow buzzz. def sumthin u can smoke durin the day. but wouldnt recommend a wake and bake with it... may turn it into a wake and bake and back to bed. lol im sure youll be happy with her man


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 24, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> ive grown the ak 48 a fwe times. short flowering period. very tight and dense nugs. smells very very fruity. almost a strawberry.. or cherry smell. nice uplifting high... followed by a nice mellow buzzz. def sumthin u can smoke durin the day. but wouldnt recommend a wake and bake with it... may turn it into a wake and bake and back to bed. lol im sure youll be happy with her man


Nice one cheers for that, did you do the ak48 12-12 if so what did you yield?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 24, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Nice one cheers for that, did you do the ak48 12-12 if so what did you yield?


The AK48 will be a good 12/12er. I was going to do mine 12/12 but my pumps stopped working for my wilma system and I nearly killed them so I had to give them 1 week of 24hr light to recover and get strong. Real good growers, very forgiving and fast flowering. Can't remeber exactly how many oz but was good yield. It really does pack a punch aswel. You will find it looks very sativa but grow and finishes like an Indica, if that makes sense. Grow it. You will see what I mean. lol


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> The AK48 will be a good 12/12er. I was going to do mine 12/12 but my pumps stopped working for my wilma system and I nearly killed them so I had to give them 1 week of 24hr light to recover and get strong. Real good growers, very forgiving and fast flowering. Can't remeber exactly how many oz but was good yield. It really does pack a punch aswel. You will find it looks very sativa but grow and finishes like an Indica, if that makes sense. Grow it. You will see what I mean. lol


I did read up a bit on the strain and am looking forward to filling my lungs with it. Billy have you grown any of these 12-12 Sage, dairy queen, blue cheese or slh which i think ive seen somewhere that you have done slh if so are they any good for 12-12?


----------



## Piedra (Jan 24, 2012)

amazing thread del, first timer and i'm trying to mimic your style, subbed


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 24, 2012)

stelthy said:


> Hi all, a Question if I may....  ... What is the expected dry weight approx. for an average/random fem plant grown under 12/12 ?? I've not yet done a 12/12 grow but if I was to do so.. I wonder how many plants under a 12/12 cycle I would need to get approx 17oZ - 18oZ ?? all answers would be great  !!
> 
> Ps/ I am running 730W ~ (1X 400w Dual-Spec HPS +15% Boost, 2X 125W CFL, 2X CFL mini's, and a UV-B tube)I am Growing in a Cab lined with Mylar and recently just pulled 17.5oZ from my 1X Dyna-Fem-Royal Haze (DRY) ..But if I could cut down the time it takes to mature and finish by going 12/12 I wonder how many extra plants would be needed to replace my one plant on (18/6 & 12/12) at the moment!?? ~ Phew! lol   - STELTHY


How long did you veg for that 1lb+yield?.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 24, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> I did read up a bit on the strain and am looking forward to filling my lungs with it. Billy have you grown any of these 12-12 Sage, dairy queen, blue cheese or slh which i think ive seen somewhere that you have done slh if so are they any good for 12-12?


Clone only m8 with the SLH. I think Del and Amber have used the beans tho. Might be wrong. I usually am


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 24, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Hey stealthy, welcome to 12-12

I am a silent admirer or your custom built cabs mate..  great stuff

I just completed my first 12-12 and got just over 10oz off two plants.. Del just finished up one his beasts with a wet weight of almost 1800g.. I would say on average you should see somewhere between 2-5 depending on what pops up.. So I guess you'd need between 4-8 plants to hit your target.. 




stelthy said:


> Hi all, a Question if I may....  ... What is the expected dry weight approx. for an average/random fem plant grown under 12/12 ?? I've not yet done a 12/12 grow but if I was to do so.. I wonder how many plants under a 12/12 cycle I would need to get approx 17oZ - 18oZ ?? all answers would be great  !!
> 
> Ps/ I am running 730W ~ (1X 400w Dual-Spec HPS +15% Boost, 2X 125W CFL, 2X CFL mini's, and a UV-B tube)I am Growing in a Cab lined with Mylar and recently just pulled 17.5oZ from my 1X Dyna-Fem-Royal Haze (DRY) ..But if I could cut down the time it takes to mature and finish by going 12/12 I wonder how many extra plants would be needed to replace my one plant on (18/6 & 12/12) at the moment!?? ~ Phew! lol   - STELTHY


[/FONT]


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Clone only m8 with the SLH. I think Del and Amber have used the beans tho. Might be wrong. I usually am


Thats cool well im soon to find out anyway


----------



## stelthy (Jan 24, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> How long did you veg for that 1lb+yield?.





 









Hi dude here's a few pics from that 17.5 oZ Dry Weight grow  !! ... I vegged her for 2.5 months and then fed her under a SCROG screen, then when the stems were still stretching in early flower and were getting too close to the HID lamp I then super-cropped all the branches even though they already had small buds beginning to form  .. Oh I topped her aprox 40 times as well... I try not do things by half and try to make good use of my resourses  I'll throw ya a LINK to my thread if ya interested in the exacts etc... Its a huge thread with 2 full grows, and the making of my cab from start to finish and I am just making some modifications then will include my 3rd grow, am aiming for 25oZ Dry-Weight from a single White Rhino ..if the seed ever Pop's! lol  hope ya like the pics? - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 24, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> [FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Hey stealthy, welcome to 12-12
> 
> I am a silent admirer or your custom built cabs mate..  great stuff
> 
> ...


*+REP!* for you sir  !! lol .. Cheers mate that was the answer I was looking for  ... Glad you like my threads I aim to please as well as have fun and get high at the same time lol  once again cheers for the reply  - STELTHY


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 24, 2012)

stelthy said:


> View attachment 2017205
> 
> View attachment 2017204
> 
> ...


*Beautiful work! *kiss-ass


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 24, 2012)

Fucking real nice scrog there m8


----------



## stelthy (Jan 24, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Fucking real nice scrog there m8



Cheers man!  - STELTHY


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 24, 2012)

imagine what he'd pull with las' lemon lol.. 2lb probably haha




supersillybilly said:


> Fucking real nice scrog there m8


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 24, 2012)

No problem. Its a beast. U want it m8. Got cuts ready next week


----------



## stelthy (Jan 24, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> imagine what he'd pull with las' lemon lol.. 2lb probably haha


Las' lemon ?? - STELTHY


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 24, 2012)

stelthy said:


> Las' lemon ?? - STELTHY


There is a pheno of Super Lemon Haze that is a pure beast. The Ultimate SCROG machine. Yields amazing and an amazing smoke. A guy called Las Fingerez found her and has been kind enough to share the love. U in America?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 24, 2012)

What's the specific pheno? I've been looking for a good Haze.
America here.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 24, 2012)

damn I'm in Canada... So much clone swapping happening in the states, wish I could get in on the fun.

That scrog is rediculous, gotta check out the thread, I'd like to know the square footage, cubic footage, and the watts per square foot.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 24, 2012)

It's a GHS pip I believe... From what I've heard there's one specific Pheno that is just insane.. Grows huge and bushy.. I believe Las found it. It's a bit of a lucky dip with greenhouse though..




KidneyStoner420 said:


> What's the specific pheno? I've been looking for a good Haze.
> America here.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 24, 2012)

I really wanna find a heavy yielding Haze. I'll have to do further investigating...


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 25, 2012)

Im not really sure if I could send cuttings across the pond. The Americans would think it was some kind of terroist attack. Mind u with this Lemon Haze it would knock everybody out. Your right Mantz. GHS are pish, Las just got real lucky


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 25, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> I really wanna find a heavy yielding Haze. I'll have to do further investigating...


I've been thinking the same thing! But I can't choose between the amneisia or the super silver! a haze is a must for the daytime smoke outs!


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome thread del! Subbed.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 25, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Im not really sure if I could send cuttings across the pond. The Americans would think it was some kind of terroist attack. Mind u with this Lemon Haze it would knock everybody out. Your right Mantz. GHS are pish, Las just got real lucky


Av dne more than a few ghs before with no probs,folks still talk about ma trainwreck. Why does everyone slate it so much. All a hear on here is how so many seeds from so mamy other companies wont pop,yet they dnt tale a slating???


----------



## RobotBoy (Jan 25, 2012)

Im thinking about doing this for my next grow. I looks good 

Im going to have 4 plants I think. Got some seeds on the way


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 25, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Nice one cheers for that, did you do the ak48 12-12 if so what did you yield?


i did a small 12-12 from clone. but didnt get too much. maybe like a 1/2 ounce. but i was having spider mite issuessss.... soooo that probably affected it. but the AK 48's and the NL's worder great for the 12-12. and would work great for a sea of green. they were single colas. and tight as hell


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 25, 2012)

Well folks my final weigh in for my cotton candy 12/12 from seed was 181g

not bad for my 1st attempt


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 25, 2012)

stelthy said:


> View attachment 2017205
> 
> View attachment 2017204
> 
> ...


Holy smokes!. I asked the question originally to try and answer yours regarding number of plants that would equal the original.
Since it was answered, all I can add is nice work!.


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 25, 2012)

Why is 12/12 better than 18/6 then 12/12 I'm all confused now


----------



## del66666 (Jan 25, 2012)

Gik69 said:


> Why is 12/12 better than 18/6 then 12/12 I'm all confused now


i dont think we are saying its better...............but if you dont have room for trees...............if you want things kept simple.............if you want to save the planet and use less electric.........if you still want good quality and quantity ...........if you want to go perpetual..........if you want to use reg seeds and find the sex asap ...then 12-12 from seed fits the bill.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 25, 2012)

RobotBoy said:


> Im thinking about doing this for my next grow. I looks good
> 
> Im going to have 4 plants I think. Got some seeds on the way


good to hear mate.......


----------



## del66666 (Jan 25, 2012)

couple of pics......poor thing been fighting off spider mites.......


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 25, 2012)

Fair enough comment del!
My box is only 1.2m high so guess this way will suit me better don't you think?


----------



## del66666 (Jan 25, 2012)

Gik69 said:


> Fair enough comment del!
> My box is only 1.2m high so guess this way will suit me better don't you think?


mine is 1.4 but my older one was around 1m...........it will suit your cab just fine mate


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 25, 2012)

6 days flowering critical overdrive


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2012)

haha lovin the bathtub shots! man im such a dope, should have done a bathtub video, 
my last pineapple chunk turned into a fuckin white ghost. i had to leave for a few days and had my demented husband try to take care of her. 
he did more damage in one day then i have ever seen in any plant in a 12 hour period in my life! 
he fed her with molassas but added ph down. a deadly mix!!!! all her leaves shrived and turned white! even her trunk turned white. 
i chopped her immediately and tryied to cut all the white burnt shit out of her. she is hanging to dry, massive yeild of toxic pineapple chunk.


----------



## eyecandi (Jan 25, 2012)

del66666 said:


> couple of pics......poor thing been fighting off spider mites.......


love this thread 

have you tried nospidermites yet (http://www.greenwaynutrients.com/products/no-spider-mites) it's available at way to grow also. natural oils that instantly kill the little f'ers, and it isn't something they can build a resistance to (worked great on the supermite infestation i had a few months back). need to get together with you sometime for a bean drop and burn session


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 25, 2012)

del66666 said:


> i dont think we are saying its better...............but if you dont have room for trees...............if you want things kept simple.............if you want to save the planet and use less electric.........if you still want good quality and quantity ...........if you want to go perpetual..........if you want to use reg seeds and find the sex asap ...then 12-12 from seed fits the bill.


wonderfully put del!


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 25, 2012)

eyecandi said:


> love this thread
> 
> have you tried nospidermites yet (http://www.greenwaynutrients.com/products/no-spider-mites) it's available at way to grow also. natural oils that instantly kill the little f'ers, and it isn't something they can build a resistance to (worked great on the supermite infestation i had a few months back). need to get together with you sometime for a bean drop and burn session


cool avitar!


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 25, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> haha lovin the bathtub shots! man im such a dope, should have done a bathtub video,
> my last pineapple punch turned into a fuckin white ghost. i had to leave for a few days and had my demented husband try to take care of her.
> he did more damage in one day then i have ever seen in any plant in a 12 hour period in my life!
> he fed her with molassas but added ph down. a deadly mix!!!! all her leaves shrived and turned white! even her trunk turned white.
> i chopped her immediately and tryied to cut all the white burnt shit out of her. she is hanging to dry, massive yeild of toxic pineapple chunk.


Hello Dr can you pls explain to me it is a deadly mix to add ph down to the feed after you have added molasses?


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice scotia! Just from one ? Excellent 


scotia1982 said:


> Well folks my final weigh in for my cotton candy 12/12 from seed was 181g
> 
> not bad for my 1st attempt


People are people and will always complain.. About everything.. I think it also could be that with the number of seeds GHS moves even if say 5% are faulty that is still a huge amount compared to 5% of another breeder who doesn't move as much I guess.

Ive personally never done a GHS before, I have friends who have that have not been impressed, but normally the beans pop fine it's just a shitty Pheno.. It's not to say I wouldn't grow GHS though, as with most things I've realised it's usually better to just try things yourself and make up your own mind rather than just listening to what other people say. I have heard both good and bad things about them..



scotia1982 said:


> Av dne more than a few ghs before with no probs,folks still talk about ma trainwreck. Why does everyone slate it so much. All a hear on here is how so many seeds from so mamy other companies wont pop,yet they dnt tale a slating???


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Hello Dr can you pls explain to me it is a deadly mix to add ph down to the feed after you have added molasses?


hey serial violator, i believe the deadly mix was molassas and ph down ONLY. that was her last feed. she looked fine prior to that. no nutes were added with the molassas and ph down..... he was doing a flush with molassas and for some reason thought to add ph down . Ihave never heard of anyone doing that before. and now i no why . I would highly recommend NEVER EVER adding ph down with molassas.. its the only thing i can think of that cause this toxic problem. I had fed her her regualr food 2 days earlier and i know that feed did not do this. 
I was so upset i did not take any photos of the damage, it was heartbreaking. all i wanted to cut it all out as soon as possible to pretend like it didnt happen. 
peace bro..


----------



## del66666 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> haha lovin the bathtub shots! man im such a dope, should have done a bathtub video,
> my last pineapple chunk turned into a fuckin white ghost. i had to leave for a few days and had my demented husband try to take care of her.
> he did more damage in one day then i have ever seen in any plant in a 12 hour period in my life!
> he fed her with molassas but added ph down. a deadly mix!!!! all her leaves shrived and turned white! even her trunk turned white.
> i chopped her immediately and tryied to cut all the white burnt shit out of her. she is hanging to dry, massive yeild of toxic pineapple chunk.


ouch sorrrrtrry to hear that ambernooski...........never get a man to do a womans job..........never knew you couldnt mix molasses and ph down......learn something new every day.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 25, 2012)

believe molasses drops the ph.. Combined with more ph down could potentially cause a rather acidic mixture.. 

I <3 acid.. Not so good for plants though...



Serial Violator said:


> Hello Dr can you pls explain to me it is a deadly mix to add ph down to the feed after you have added molasses?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2012)

now im thinkin maybe he used ph up.. not sure.. all i know is that he said he ph'd it to 6.0 and knowing how he ph's.. lol.. which takes like 20 minutes per gallon. He will use too much ph and over shoot the desired ph and then ph more the other direction and overshoot it again.. so he probelby used both ph up and down , a lot of it ,to get to his 6.0...lol.. so im thinking all the ph up and down he used with the molassas cause some kind of toxic antedote of poison. he was trying to hide her in the corner.... it looked like she aged 100 years and turned into an old women with all those white leaves. truely shocking.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 25, 2012)

Damn Amber, that's one big bag of fail!
Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok this goin to sound like i'm a total beginner but can u scrog 12/12 from seed?


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 26, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Ok this goin to sound like i'm a total beginner but can u scrog 12/12 from seed?


I'm not thinking so!


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 26, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Ok this goin to sound like i'm a total beginner but can u scrog 12/12 from seed?


Come on Scott, that cotton candy melting your brain. If your pulling 5oz of a bad yielding pheno 12/12, why not just do more of the same with a proven big yielder. No????


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 26, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Come on Scott, that cotton candy melting your brain. If your pulling 5oz of a bad yielding pheno 12/12, why not just do more of the same with a proven big yielder. No????


thats sounds good to me!


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 26, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey serial violator, i believe the deadly mix was molassas and ph down ONLY. that was her last feed. she looked fine prior to that. no nutes were added with the molassas and ph down..... he was doing a flush with molassas and for some reason thought to add ph down . Ihave never heard of anyone doing that before. and now i no why . I would highly recommend NEVER EVER adding ph down with molassas.. its the only thing i can think of that cause this toxic problem. I had fed her her regualr food 2 days earlier and i know that feed did not do this.
> I was so upset i did not take any photos of the damage, it was heartbreaking. all i wanted to cut it all out as soon as possible to pretend like it didnt happen.
> peace bro..


Cheers for the info Dr, i think you are right with the mix of up,down and molasses because ive used ph down everytime ive fed them with molasses and never got the problems you were talking about


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 26, 2012)

This is my smallest of my Space. Packing plenty of weight though

View attachment 2019780View attachment 2019781


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 26, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Come on Scott, that cotton candy melting your brain. If your pulling 5oz of a bad yielding pheno 12/12, why not just do more of the same with a proven big yielder. No????


Because it wiz too big n out of control. Where as if i had topped that n had a screen a could hve easily weaved it in from seed to budding. A dnt hve the space to veg, n clones 12/12 from rooted dnt grow very big. Also if it is the aquafarm that makes.them grow so big then i tjink a 12/12 scrog.would b possible, no? Uv seen the pics n u saw it in the flesh


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 26, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Because it wiz too big n out of control. Where as if i had topped that n had a screen a could hve easily weaved it in from seed to budding. A dnt hve the space to veg, n clones 12/12 from rooted dnt grow very big. Also if it is the aquafarm that makes.them grow so big then i tjink a 12/12 scrog.would b possible, no? Uv seen the pics n u saw it in the flesh


Dunno Scott. Mibby get a 100% indica like Big Bud. I don't fucking know. Im just thinking some phenos show sex a little as 2 weeks from seed??? Dont think you would fill a screen. Grow another monster. Woof Woof


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 26, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Dunno Scott. Mibby get a 100% indica like Big Bud. I don't fucking know. Im just thinking some phenos show sex a little as 2 weeks from seed??? Dont think you would fill a screen. Grow another monster. Woof Woof


C now got u thinking, my little brains been doin overtime for dys. If a could scrog it and they come to do ma windows, with a little help the whole thing could be lifted and put in my cupboard because the size would be controlled, these kinda thots r doin my head in Arrrrrgh!!!!

Plus a cant really afford the lecky on 18/6


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 26, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> This is my smallest of my Space. Packing plenty of weight though
> 
> View attachment 2019780View attachment 2019781


short and stout!


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 26, 2012)

Dunno if this helps at all. But I've been thinking about trying a screen on my 12.12 but like billy says I think it would be a struggle to fill the screen.. So instead I'm just gonna try some low level stress training instead.. Just to try and keep the canopy a bit more even. The last lot I did I had one tall Pheno and one short.. Eventually I propped the short one up but even then I had to tilt the reflector slightly cos the tall one was getting to close to the bulb and I couldn't raise it anymore.. By that time it was a bit late to tie down.. Wasn't too bad though just annoying


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 26, 2012)

A tried to tie the cotton dwn but grew huge. A think with the growth rate in the aquafarm u could easily fill a 0.5m2,thats all a was plannin to fill with veg. Av jst never seen it do a small plant 12/12 or with a few wks 18/6


----------



## del66666 (Jan 26, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Dunno if this helps at all. But I've been thinking about trying a screen on my 12.12 but like billy says I think it would be a struggle to fill the screen.. So instead I'm just gonna try some low level stress training instead.. Just to try and keep the canopy a bit more even. The last lot I did I had one tall Pheno and one short.. Eventually I propped the short one up but even then I had to tilt the reflector slightly cos the tall one was getting to close to the bulb and I couldn't raise it anymore.. By that time it was a bit late to tie down.. Wasn't too bad though just annoying


if you tie the top over it makes em pretty shapes too..........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 26, 2012)

wow delski, nice photo presentation. what is this one?


----------



## del66666 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow delski, nice photo presentation. what is this one?


i think that was a brainstorm........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 26, 2012)

what do you mean a brainstorm? who sells that? can you show me the final results?


----------



## del66666 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what do you mean a brainstorm? who sells that? can you show me the final results?


will look through my pics and see, might be some in my albums.......its dutch passion......


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 26, 2012)

Is that tge one that used to be called.hempstar or something like that del?


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 26, 2012)

del66666 said:


> if you tie the top over it makes em pretty shapes too..........


beautiful collage!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 26, 2012)

i totally agree 185blacx...nuice collage, very artistic.. this should be used by rollitup for their logo.


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 26, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i totally agree 185blacx...nuice collage, very artistic.. this should be used by rollitup for their logo.


Definitely!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 26, 2012)

i hope everyones having an awesome day! 
i did my very first balloon of bubblebomb wake n bakey! feeling really high. very social type buzz givin a real positive upbeat energic and creative buzzzzzz. i feel like im on some little fluffy clouds. 
[video=youtube_share;FHixChYgGRI]http://youtu.be/FHixChYgGRI[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Jan 26, 2012)

These are day 48 under 150 hps


----------



## del66666 (Jan 26, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Is that tge one that used to be called.hempstar or something like that del?


hempstar yes mate


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 26, 2012)

supchaka said:


> These are day 48 under 150 hps
> 
> View attachment 2020095View attachment 2020096View attachment 2020097


looking dankish!


----------



## del66666 (Jan 26, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> This is my smallest of my Space. Packing plenty of weight though
> 
> View attachment 2019780View attachment 2019781


looks like a nice strong stocky plant mate..........


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 26, 2012)

Ive heard it cures cancer.lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 26, 2012)

unfortunately.. not stupidity though...



supersillybilly said:


> Ive heard it cures cancer.lol


----------



## Griffta (Jan 26, 2012)

del66666 said:


> i dont think we are saying its better...............but if you dont have room for trees...............if you want things kept simple.............if you want to save the planet and use less electric.........if you still want good quality and quantity ...........if you want to go perpetual..........if you want to use reg seeds and find the sex asap ...then 12-12 from seed fits the bill.


thats some sales pitch Del, gonna have to try this with my LED. Getting my lil tent perpetual would be the dream.
brilliant thread!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 26, 2012)

it was indeed a deadly toxic mixture of ph up and ph down ( how much not sure, prob alot) with molassas that caused severe acute illness to this plant. She was the picture of perfect health , green and full of life.. in a mere 12 hours after the that poisionous concocktion of ph down, ph up and molassas was fed to her she turned to a ghostly white. 
here is what the effects look like. happy and healthy gardening to you all.. always... amber


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 26, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> it was indeed a deadly toxic mixture of ph up and ph down ( how much not sure, prob alot) with molassas that caused severe acute illness to this plant. She was the picture of perfect health , green and full of life.. in a mere 12 hours after the that poisionous concocktion of ph down, ph up and molassas was fed to her she turned to a ghostly white.
> here is what the effects look like. happy and healthy gardening to you all.. always... amber


WOW! Tragic


----------



## Kratose (Jan 26, 2012)

supchaka said:


> These are day 48 under 150 hps
> 
> View attachment 2020095View attachment 2020096View attachment 2020097


Is that 12/12 from seed?


----------



## del66666 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> it was indeed a deadly toxic mixture of ph up and ph down ( how much not sure, prob alot) with molassas that caused severe acute illness to this plant. She was the picture of perfect health , green and full of life.. in a mere 12 hours after the that poisionous concocktion of ph down, ph up and molassas was fed to her she turned to a ghostly white.
> here is what the effects look like. happy and healthy gardening to you all.. always... amber


i dont think shes ready yet....give her another few weeks......


----------



## del66666 (Jan 26, 2012)

well i caught those mites late in the game.....my eyes arent as sharp as they used to be..........my big bubblebomb had more than i thought and it was hard to spray with the flowers so full..........checked tonight and they were invading the sugar leaves...........chopped her....would have liked another week....now im not saying weight is the most important but the biggest branch which was like a second smaller cola was 200g wet............total was 983g....shame my cab is kind of empty.........couple of straggly pineapple kush ....either i lost my touch or they were bad genetics cause 6 out of 10 are dead...2 look like they are fucked and 2 will prob produce half o of dry bud between em...


----------



## del66666 (Jan 26, 2012)

this was the one i pulled...


----------



## curly604 (Jan 26, 2012)

well done again del that is a bute! too bad about the mites good ya found em before it was too late.


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 26, 2012)

del66666 said:


> this was the one i pulled...


she was gonna be a big girl!!!


----------



## nappynate (Jan 26, 2012)

This thread is great. I have 2 critical mass seeds germinating that are going to be going immediately into 12/12. Anyone have experience w/ DWC 12/12 from seed?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2012)

you didnt lose your touch man, fill your cab back up please.
another gorgeous bubblebomb.. i would blow her.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 27, 2012)

all aboard..........next stop is the weekend...........hope you all have a reat one...................long live 12-12 from seed........


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hear hear del!! Lol


----------



## LeeroySlim (Jan 27, 2012)

anyone have an idea how long it take a male to burst its sacks open with 12/12 from seed, i no it depends on strain ect but just a approx number?


----------



## del66666 (Jan 27, 2012)

LeeroySlim said:


> anyone have an idea how long it take a male to burst its sacks open with 12/12 from seed, i no it depends on strain ect but just a approx number?


show in 2-3 weeks then 4 weeks to develope i think mate........


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 27, 2012)

what sort of yield can i expect from cfl's on 12/12 from seed? blueberry cheese,white widow,afghan kush?


----------



## DeeN (Jan 27, 2012)

Holy mother of god! I knew this was going to be a popular thread before I clicked it. Without me having to search through this huge amount of data what are you pulling of the grapefruit? Good smoke?

I have 9 grapefruit in a big wilma 9 but let them veg 18 days before flipping to 12/12, now dealing with 6ft beasts, have them under 3 600w digital hps, flower space 7x4x7. Love grapefruit but never tried female seeds version before just other breders crosses.

Day 66 from seed, day 41 of flower from first flowers shown. Guessing I have around 3 weeks left? Going for your method next time, so much frost and it smells like candys..... cannot wait to get a spliff of it on the go 



Opinion or advice on how they're looking welcome, I will be ready for the height issues next time for sure.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 27, 2012)

DeeN said:


> Holy mother of god! I knew this was going to be a popular thread before I clicked it. Without me having to search through this huge amount of data what are you pulling of the grapefruit? Good smoke?
> 
> I have 9 grapefruit in a big wilma 9 but let them veg 18 days before flipping to 12/12, now dealing with 6ft beasts, have them under 3 600w digital hps, flower space 7x4x7. Love grapefruit but never tried female seeds version before just other breders crosses.
> 
> ...


hello mate.............grapefruit are a nice smoke.......they advise you to veg for no longer than a week indoors.....certainly some good looking bud............i got around around 2 - 2 1/2 dry per plant but that was when i first started using so im sure a better job could be done...certainly looks like you got a bit of a jungle going on in there.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 27, 2012)

Gik69 said:


> what sort of yield can i expect from cfl's on 12/12 from seed? blueberry cheese,white widow,afghan kush?


well if its like a 1000 watts of cfl you will get plenty.............


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 27, 2012)

del66666 said:


> all aboard..........next stop is the weekend...........hope you all have a reat one...................long live 12-12 from seed........


I second that!!


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 27, 2012)

del66666 said:


> well if its like a 1000 watts of cfl you will get plenty.............



ok del thanks bud!


----------



## del66666 (Jan 27, 2012)

Gik69 said:


> ok del thanks bud!


i was running 600 watts of cfl and my plants were max 5-6 oz wet


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 27, 2012)

think i only got 300w.


----------



## Xsample (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi, 1000 watts HPS grower here...

I'm starting my 2nd real indoor grow. First time around I vegged 4-6-weeks and flowered 7-10 weeks. Had my own White Rhino x Dutch Treat, Vanilla Kush and still have 3 Tangerine Dreams. I've cloned them and keeping them small under t5's until the big room is vacated. These were fimmed, so I will veg them and do a regular grow.

But the next one after that, I'm seriously thinking of going 12/12 from seeds. I have 2 VK fem seeds and 2 TD fem seeds that I will try... Have anyone try these under 12/12?

I'm also going to get some other seeds and need suggestions... I see Orange Bud does well, I like sativa/indica hybrids, but I like them a bit more potent!

Currently I'm using soil less mix and Advanced Nutes, but thinking of switching to something cheaper and more simple lyne dyna-Grow or something like that... I do not mind my AN stuff, I use Iguana Juice as base nutes so it's mainly organic, but I have to use so much other things to make sure it comes out right. I got some quality buds this time around, but only 1 oz per plant and took me 15-16 weeks total. If I can get 2 oz a plant on 12/12 from seeds, I would save time, energy cost, some nutes... it sounds perfect. I could also go perpetual under the same light in the same grow room (I have only one, so I'm keeping my clones in the computer room in the house. I don't like it much, nor does the wife)

I grew 9 plants under my 1000W hps, and I vegged a little too much so it got over crowded. I figure I can do nine 12/12 from seed without overcrowding. Ultimately, I'm aiming at having a rotation of 3 plants every 4 weeks or so... that would be perfect for my needs.

Click on the link in my signature to see a report and some pics of my first indoor grow...

cheers


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2012)

i worked really hard on this here bubblebomb reveg. but all the hard work has paid off. what do you think?


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 27, 2012)

Got my dr120 finally woop woop. Gunna be a busy weekend..


----------



## del66666 (Jan 27, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Got my dr120 finally woop woop. Gunna be a busy weekend..


what you been using then?


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 27, 2012)

del66666 said:


> what you been using then?


he's slept in the living room for the last year lmao !


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 27, 2012)

Dr60 lolz.. I guess that makes my 10oz off 2 a bit more impressive, poor things were like Mexicans in a van crossing the border..

I was using a 400 in a 2x2 though..



del66666 said:


> what you been using then?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2012)

congratulations mantizn on the purchase of your new tent. May it bring you years of happiness and health . . if you need any help with the set up or have any questions please dont hesitiate to give me a call.  i would be more than happy to assist you questions you might have with the set up.
i will be paying close attention to how you will be utilizing your new space because with your skills and talents i expect you will be cranking out some exceptional numbers and some jaw dropping beautiful girls. your going to fuckin LOVE your tent! 
tell me more about your toys.. lights, hood, fans... pictures? please. 
have a fun time this weekend setting it all up.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 27, 2012)

Gonna be running 400/600... But I'll still be keeping the numbers down for the moment 3-4 ... Just got the bigger tent for future proofing.. Will just be nice to give them space and have space to work .. Could probably even take a nap in there with the girls haha or Get the deck chair in there do a bit of tanning

Just got the cooltube at the moment but will eventually get a better Aircooled hood with better spread. Just one big extraction fan at the moment will just have 1-2 Passives like I have at the moment .. Again will eventually get an intake but will be fine for the moment.. I hope 







Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> congratulations mantizn on the purchase of your new tent. May it bring you years of happiness and health . . if you need any help with the set up or have any questions please dont hesitiate to give me a call.  i would be more than happy to assist you questions you might have with the set up.
> i will be paying close attention to how you will be utilizing your new space because with your skills and talents i expect you will be cranking out some exceptional numbers and some jaw dropping beautiful girls. your going to fuckin LOVE your tent!
> tell me more about your toys.. lights, hood, fans... pictures? please.
> have a fun time this weekend setting it all up.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello mantz. Im all yours


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 27, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> haha lovin the bathtub shots! man im such a dope, should have done a bathtub video,
> my last pineapple chunk turned into a fuckin white ghost. i had to leave for a few days and had my demented husband try to take care of her.
> he did more damage in one day then i have ever seen in any plant in a 12 hour period in my life!
> he fed her with molassas but added ph down. a deadly mix!!!! all her leaves shrived and turned white! even her trunk turned white.
> i chopped her immediately and tryied to cut all the white burnt shit out of her. she is hanging to dry, massive yeild of toxic pineapple chunk.


Oh. That's the saddest thing I've read all evening. That totally sucks...


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 27, 2012)

She's got a lovely shape! Beautiful girl.



supersillybilly said:


> This is my smallest of my Space. Packing plenty of weight though
> 
> View attachment 2019780View attachment 2019781


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 27, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i totally agree 185blacx...nuice collage, very artistic.. this should be used by rollitup for their logo.


But did you smoke the "up"?


----------



## supersillybilly (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice one blue jeans. I really dont look after them. Coco is soooooooooooooooooo forgiving. If I was on the ball, I would do alot better. Its a weed, and u can treat her mean. lol


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 28, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Dr60 lolz.. I guess that makes my 10oz off 2 a bit more impressive, poor things were like Mexicans in a van crossing the border..
> 
> I was using a 400 in a 2x2 though..


10 off two is pretty good!


----------



## del66666 (Jan 28, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Hello mantz. Im all yours


oh how sweet............


----------



## del66666 (Jan 28, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> But did you smoke the "up"?


i was surprise surprise stoned...and forgot about the up...........


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 28, 2012)

Here is a cross I made....12/12 from seed CoCo grown

*Purple Le' Pew*

View attachment 2023617View attachment 2023618View attachment 2023619View attachment 2023621

Peace

BKB


----------



## Griffta (Jan 28, 2012)

purple le' pew lol, what a great name for a strain


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 28, 2012)

Griffta said:


> purple le' pew lol, what a great name for a strain


Thanks, its Power Skunk x Royal Pure Kush

Peace

BKB


----------



## stumpjumper (Jan 28, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey serial violator, i believe the deadly mix was molassas and ph down ONLY. that was her last feed. she looked fine prior to that. no nutes were added with the molassas and ph down..... he was doing a flush with molassas and for some reason thought to add ph down . Ihave never heard of anyone doing that before. and now i no why . I would highly recommend NEVER EVER adding ph down with molassas.. its the only thing i can think of that cause this toxic problem. I had fed her her regualr food 2 days earlier and i know that feed did not do this.
> I was so upset i did not take any photos of the damage, it was heartbreaking. all i wanted to cut it all out as soon as possible to pretend like it didnt happen.
> peace bro..


 What happened? I always use molasses and last grow I mixed molasses and my lemon juice and when I watered the plants within 10 minutes every one was totally curling the leaves up BAD... I did an emergency flush on all of them and within an hour they were fine again. 

I use lemon juice all the time and it is fine.. I use molasses all the time and it is fine.. I know lemon juice isn't PH Down, but that shit was a poison mix too...


----------



## Xsample (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the input everyone...



Xsample said:


> Hi, 1000 watts HPS grower here...
> 
> I'm starting my 2nd real indoor grow. First time around I vegged 4-6-weeks and flowered 7-10 weeks. Had my own White Rhino x Dutch Treat, Vanilla Kush and still have 3 Tangerine Dreams. I've cloned them and keeping them small under t5's until the big room is vacated. These were fimmed, so I will veg them and do a regular grow.
> 
> ...


----------



## IrishFarmeR (Jan 28, 2012)

Just a quick question lads I'm about to transplant my 12-12's to 6L pots when is the best time in to do this..I was thinking about 2 hours before the dark cycle what do you do??...Also when watering is it ok to leave some of the run off in the drip trays or should it be emptied I was thinking it might help with the humidity levels there normally between 35-40% or will the left over water cause root rot...Thanks for the help on this


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 28, 2012)

I've just popped a TD..



Xsample said:


> Thanks for the input everyone...


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 28, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> Here is a cross I made....12/12 from seed CoCo grown
> 
> *Purple Le' Pew*
> 
> ...


that is beautiful! looks like it has a little blueberry in there somewhere also!


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 28, 2012)

I believe you're over thinking things a bit.. Just transplant when they are ready and when it is convenient for you.. Just be gentle and they will recover quickly.. That's what she said.

Run off should be fine in veg.. As long as the roots are not sitting submerged in water.. But remove when flowering.. 




IrishFarmeR said:


> Just a quick question lads I'm about to transplant my 12-12's to 6L pots when is the best time in to do this..I was thinking about 2 hours before the dark cycle what do you do??...Also when watering is it ok to leave some of the run off in the drip trays or should it be emptied I was thinking it might help with the humidity levels there normally between 35-40% or will the left over water cause root rot...Thanks for the help on this


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 28, 2012)

IrishFarmeR said:


> Just a quick question lads I'm about to transplant my 12-12's to 6L pots when is the best time in to do this..I was thinking about 2 hours before the dark cycle what do you do??...Also when watering is it ok to leave some of the run off in the drip trays or should it be emptied I was thinking it might help with the humidity levels there normally between 35-40% or will the left over water cause root rot...Thanks for the help on this


I don't know the "right" answer, but I generally transplant as soon as the lights come on (mostly cause my lights are on while I'm asleep for the majority of the time). And I always leave the water in the drip tray. Like you, I'm fighting low humidity issues. Sometimes my humidity gets as low as 25-30%.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 28, 2012)

IrishFarmeR said:


> Just a quick question lads I'm about to transplant my 12-12's to 6L pots when is the best time in to do this..I was thinking about 2 hours before the dark cycle what do you do??...Also when watering is it ok to leave some of the run off in the drip trays or should it be emptied I was thinking it might help with the humidity levels there normally between 35-40% or will the left over water cause root rot...Thanks for the help on this


the right time is supposed to be at dark cut down on shock......but who the hell sticks to that........i only leave water in saucer when in late flower when some get extra thirsty.........in veg give them regular misting ..


----------



## del66666 (Jan 28, 2012)

put a couple of dishes with water in your cab for humidity........


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 28, 2012)

I go these seeds and was wondering which 2 would be best to grow under cfl's for max yield:

Blueberry cheese
Critical mass
White widow
Northern lights
Afghan kush
Master kush
I'm a newbie just trying to get it right, many thanks in advance!


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 28, 2012)

Gik69 said:


> I go these seeds and was wondering which 2 would be best to grow under cfl's for max yield:
> 
> Blueberry cheese
> Critical mass
> ...


afghan kush and blue cheese


----------



## Gik69 (Jan 28, 2012)

TY bud! You done them before?


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 28, 2012)

big buddah blue cheese, yes 12/12 from the solo cup! and the afghan i've grown just not 12/12 from seed but due to the heritage I think it too would fair well!


----------



## IrishFarmeR (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the help lads really appreciate it..Just notice one of them is starting to flower can't wait to get these babies in full flower...Excellent resource thread del has really helped...Transplant all done couldn't have went any better..Cheers again boys..Anyone one ever try to top or F.I.M a 12-12'r...


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 28, 2012)

Evening 12/12ers newb to cooking but wen makin cookies or muffins do u jst grind.the.buds.up n fling it in the mix?


----------



## supchaka (Jan 28, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Evening 12/12ers newb to cooking but wen makin cookies or muffins do u jst grind.the.buds.up n fling it in the mix?


If you don't care so much what they taste like yeah.


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't think that will work. You need to make cannabutter (simple to do) and then use that in place of the butter or oil in your recipe.


----------



## nappynate (Jan 28, 2012)

just put my 2 germ'd critical mass seeds into rockwool, they'll be going straight into 12/12. They're living with 4 clones of a sativa-leaning bagseed strain till theyre ready to go into the HPS in a few days.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 28, 2012)

Grinding in up on the 12/12 club.


----------



## bekindbud (Jan 28, 2012)

What will you be doing with your trim???

Peace

BKB


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 28, 2012)

it does work.. just more efficient and potent if done as cannabutter... also i'm looking at ghee butter .. apparently it works better than normal butter..
i saw a video here..

[video=youtube;hUDyVzV_n-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUDyVzV_n-Q[/video]

seems like a decent method.. loads of work..




Bluejeans said:


> I don't think that will work. You need to make cannabutter (simple to do) and then use that in place of the butter or oil in your recipe.





scotia1982 said:


> Evening 12/12ers newb to cooking but wen makin cookies or muffins do u jst grind.the.buds.up n fling it in the mix?





supchaka said:


> If you don't care so much what they taste like yeah.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 28, 2012)

bekindbud said:


> What will you be doing with your trim???
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


hey kindness! your purple le pews are so absolutely gorgeous, the leaves look like those which i see during the beautiful fall season, with the oranges and reds. you have created such a pretty strain. your mom would be so proud. 
with that trim i will be making hash oil. 
the rest i will attempt some bubble hash, need to find a decent recipe or vid. like subcools, got any recommendations? 
i dont make cannabutter anymore, im allergic to it.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 28, 2012)

you got bags ambs?



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey kindness! your purple le pews are so absolutely gorgeous, the leaves look like those which i see during the beautiful fall season, with the oranges and reds. you have created such a pretty strain. your mom would be so proud.
> with that trim i will be making hash oil.
> the rest i will attempt some bubble hash, need to find a decent recipe or vid. like subcools, got any recommendations?
> i dont make cannabutter anymore, im allergic to it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 28, 2012)

yeah, i got my bags.. dude, i was just watchin a vid on how to make the ice hash. I noticed that the trim used look pretty well ground up.. 
do you think if i really ground up my trim real good, like in a coffee grinder, the process would be much easier? or is that not the correct way to go about making it?


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 28, 2012)

i've read some people say it must be fine almost powder like.. whilst other say it should be a bit coarse.. :/

[video=youtube;LbOfHAUrhKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbOfHAUrhKY&amp;feature=related[/video]





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah, i got my bags.. dude, i was just watchin a vid on how to make the ice hash. I noticed that the trim used look pretty well ground up..
> do you think if i really ground up my trim real good, like in a coffee grinder, the process would be much easier? or is that not the correct way to go about making it?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 28, 2012)

thats a very cool video mantie, im def going to do it his way first. gotta respect JC. just need to get a blender now. 
did you get your tent up yet?


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 29, 2012)

Jorge haha funny guy

Not yet, yesterday was a bit manic .. Managed to get the seeds started and cleaned out the ol' airpots. 

Dreading it a bit as I'm going to have to clear the spare room out.. It still amazes me that we as humans still procure so much shit we don't need or even use.. I'd be quite happy to throw the lot in the tip, don't think the missus would be too happy though..

Plan for today 

Sort out spare room
Get the tent up
Swimming training 
tax return

Theres only one thing I really wanna do on that list... My tax return of course.. No but the tents going up today for sure 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thats a very cool video mantie, im def going to do it his way first. gotta respect JC. just need to get a blender now.
> did you get your tent up yet?


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 29, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Grinding in up on the 12/12 club.
> View attachment 2024762


time for a little b.h.o.!


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 29, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> i've read some people say it must be fine almost powder like.. whilst other say it should be a bit coarse.. :/
> 
> [video=youtube;LbOfHAUrhKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbOfHAUrhKY&amp;feature=related[/video]


I remember the time that I tried this method I was scared that I would fry myself!!


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 29, 2012)

Like this genius...

http://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co.uk/news/latest-news/central-leeds/drug_maker_blows_up_his_own_home_1_4180676



I85BLAX said:


> I remember the time that I tried this method I was scared that I would fry myself!!


----------



## IrishFarmeR (Jan 29, 2012)

Better off making bubble hash than canna-butter jesus that stuff stinks the house out had mine simmering for 6 hours the smell was sick but once i made those brownies god dam that shit hits you like a brick in the face..The bubble hash deffinetly my favourite to use up the trimmings it taste's amazing and such a great feeling making your own hash, and when you get tired of the bud (ha if thats likely) pop abit of hash in the bowl or both wouldn't recommend mixing the 2 if you have to go to work in 4 hours I made that mistake fuck me I was baked.


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 29, 2012)

IrishFarmeR said:


> Better off making bubble hash than canna-butter jesus that stuff stinks the house out had mine simmering for 6 hours the smell was sick but once i made those brownies god dam that shit hits you like a brick in the face..The bubble hash deffinetly my favourite to use up the trimmings it taste's amazing and such a great feeling making your own hash, and when you get tired of the bud (ha if thats likely) pop abit of hash in the bowl or both wouldn't recommend mixing the 2 if you have to go to work in 4 hours I made that mistake fuck me I was baked.


baked off the baked goodz


----------



## Xsample (Jan 29, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Evening 12/12ers newb to cooking but wen makin cookies or muffins do u jst grind.the.buds.up n fling it in the mix?


THC will be absorbed only if cooked in a fat of some sort. Making butter is the easiest way, so you use it in your baking. But if you put buds in a mix that has oil or butter and then cook it, it should make the THC absorbable by the body.

It stinks up a house to make canna-butter, let me warn you. If you want to take some color and bad taste away, you can boil the green stuff in water prior to boiling it in butter. The water will wash away some color and a lot of bad taste... Since THC is not solube in water, you are not loosing much, or any, by boiling in water first!


----------



## Xsample (Jan 29, 2012)

Xsample said:


> THC will be absorbed only if cooked in a fat of some sort. Making butter is the easiest way, so you use it in your baking. But if you put buds in a mix that has oil or butter and then cook it, it should make the THC absorbable by the body.
> 
> It stinks up a house to make canna-butter, let me warn you. If you want to take some color and bad taste away, you can boil the green stuff in water prior to boiling it in butter. The water will wash away some color and a lot of bad taste... Since THC is not solube in water, you are not loosing much, or any, by boiling in water first!


I have some extrator bags and I use my trims for bubble hash!, Making butter is something e-one should try. But I end finding the easiest thing to do with my trims is Bubble Hash... so good!!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 29, 2012)

Cheers everyone was drunk and stoned last night n me mrs was baking with her little sister lol...

Made gumby a couple a times posted some pics a couple of weeks ago. Goin to make some more tomorrow or tuesday so al post a pic of the finished product


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 29, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah, i got my bags.. dude, i was just watchin a vid on how to make the ice hash. I noticed that the trim used look pretty well ground up..
> do you think if i really ground up my trim real good, like in a coffee grinder, the process would be much easier? or is that not the correct way to go about making it?


When I used the ice, I froze all my trim, sugar leaves & Stem. Left it a couple of days then flung it in the bucket with ice and a little water, got a decent bit for only using a sieve and 2 buckets


----------



## ddimebag (Jan 29, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> *yeah, i got my bags.. dude, i was just watchin a vid on how to make the ice hash. I noticed that the trim used look pretty well ground up..
> do you think if i really ground up my trim real good, like in a coffee grinder, the process would be much easier? or is that not the correct way to go about making it?*


to dr amber trichome: don't powder your trim...you will rupture many resin glands doing that, and once they are ruptured, their contents are mostly lost. having said that, dont stick whole buds into your hash bags either...something in between...and when using trim, just freeze it and dump it in the bucket.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 29, 2012)

Tents up! Stil few bit and pieces to hook up
Managed to swim 1km without drowning! Not bad for my first training in about 6 years 
Tax return about 90%

Almost there..


----------



## stumpjumper (Jan 29, 2012)

I think dry ice is the way to go.. I didnt even use dry ice, I put my shit in the freezer and used a grease strainer to screen it. It worked great and I got some nice keif hash that gets you totally fucking rocked... I pressed it in a vise and then held the chunk over a hot burner to heat it up enough to get it molded into a nice log.. cooled down hard as a rock...


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 29, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> What happened? I always use molasses and last grow I mixed molasses and my lemon juice and when I watered the plants within 10 minutes every one was totally curling the leaves up BAD... I did an emergency flush on all of them and within an hour they were fine again.
> 
> I use lemon juice all the time and it is fine.. I use molasses all the time and it is fine.. I know lemon juice isn't PH Down, but that shit was a poison mix too...


Cheers for the heads up. I feed every other watering and add molasses to the feed then lower the ph if needed and just give plain ph'd water inbetween. Do you not adjust the ph then? and how often do you use the molasses?


----------



## supchaka (Jan 29, 2012)

Better camera today
View attachment 2026587View attachment 2026588View attachment 2026589


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 29, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Better camera today
> View attachment 2026587View attachment 2026588View attachment 2026589


looking beautiful!


----------



## Kratose (Jan 29, 2012)

Since everyone is talking about making CannaButter and cooking with cannabis you might want to check my blog out. I recently made a post about making CannaButter.
And there will be recipes posted soon. So check back every now and then because I will be adding recipe's once in awhile

You can find the cannabutter instructions here http://cannabis-country.blogspot.com/2012/01/cooking-with-cannabis-how-to-make.html


----------



## Kratose (Jan 29, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Better camera today
> View attachment 2026587View attachment 2026588View attachment 2026589


I asked you already but you must have not seen it because you never answered. Is that 12/12 from seed? If so pretty nice considering your using a 150

Unfortunately I am stuck with using 2 150's until I get another 400W Should be getting one soon.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 29, 2012)

Exodus Cheeze, PIneapple Chunk, BUBBLEBOMB hash.
whipped for 30 minutes. I mostly followed the JC bubble hash video, thanks for posting that Mantieszer.
i appreciate the helpful posts very much. GOod infor about how the trim should be ..not ground down.. 
have an awesome work week..
hambzer trycombs
View attachment 2026776



View attachment 2026778View attachment 2026777


----------



## supchaka (Jan 29, 2012)

Kratose said:


> I asked you already but you must have not seen it because you never answered. Is that 12/12 from seed? If so pretty nice considering your using a 150
> 
> Unfortunately I am stuck with using 2 150's until I get another 400W Should be getting one soon.


Sorry I missed ya! Yeah they're 12/12 under only a 150 hps. I can fit about 6 in 1 gal containers in my 16x22 cabinet.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Exodus Cheeze, PIneapple Chunk, BUBBLEBOMB hash.
> whipped for 30 minutes. I mostly followed the JC bubble hash video, thanks for posting that Mantieszer.
> i appreciate the helpful posts very much. GOod infor about how the trim should be ..not ground down..
> have an awesome work week..
> ...


work and awesome shouldnt be used in the same sentence lol.......


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 30, 2012)

Unless its.. Awesome I don't have to go to work today..


del66666 said:


> work and awesome shouldnt be used in the same sentence lol.......


----------



## del66666 (Jan 30, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Unless its.. Awesome I don't have to go to work today..




or unless you are a banker..............


----------



## IrishFarmeR (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's my babies taught i might show them off there DNA sharksbreath 12-12 from seed 21 days old still a good bit of time left..3 have pistils all 6 have shown sex..I F.I.M'd one of them just to see how it would react under the 12-12 from seed light schedule good to do at least one experiment per grow..Anyways let me know what you think..Peace


----------



## psystep (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi there and greetings from Greece.I had see a video on youtube with some mini plants about 25-30cm and it was only one cola about 10-15g.At the comments the uploader says that if you have the seed from germination for 5 days 24/24 light and after that you go 12 hours of light you will take this result.Is this true?Or is there any other way to do that?Thanks


----------



## IrishFarmeR (Jan 30, 2012)

hey pystep you can do a 12-12 straight from seed and but they can sometimes grow quite large so you do some LST(Low stress training) that will keep the height down. Another option you can try is an autoflower they are quite compact my first grow was an auto hindu kush with a 400w hps I didn't train the plant at all and it was a large plant for an auto it reached 17 inches and yielded 52g's...Hope that helps dude someone with a bit more experience with 12-12 might have an idea on how to keep one below the 12 inch mark...


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 30, 2012)

Look up a technique called lollipopping



psystep said:


> Hi there and greetings from Greece.I had see a video on youtube with some mini plants about 25-30cm and it was only one cola about 10-15g.At the comments the uploader says that if you have the seed from germination for 5 days 24/24 light and after that you go 12 hours of light you will take this result.Is this true?Or is there any other way to do that?Thanks


----------



## psystep (Jan 30, 2012)

IrishFarmeR said:


> hey pystep you can do a 12-12 straight from seed and but they can sometimes grow quite large so you do some LST(Low stress training) that will keep the height down. Another option you can try is an autoflower they are quite compact my first grow was an auto hindu kush with a 400w hps I didn't train the plant at all and it was a large plant for an auto it reached 17 inches and yielded 52g's...Hope that helps dude someone with a bit more experience with 12-12 might have an idea on how to keep one below the 12 inch mark...


So the best solution is the LST maybe.I am thinking to grow my baby in a pc box with 150watt cfl and 3 fans hope that I will succed.



mantiszn said:


> Look up a technique called lollipopping


I just see something about lollipopping and it shows good about the yield.But can I lollipopping a plant that it have LST?


----------



## kana (Jan 30, 2012)

any1 recommend an extractor fan for 2x 600w hps in a double cooltube?


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 30, 2012)

kana said:


> any1 recommend an extractor fan for 2x 600w hps in a double cooltube?


yeah id recommend one


----------



## kana (Jan 30, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> yeah id recommend one


any1 in particular?


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 30, 2012)

lol i was just being a smart cnut  .... do you know the size of your room in cubic metres square ?


----------



## kana (Jan 30, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> lol i was just being a smart cnut  .... do you know the size of your room in cubic metres square ?


its the dr120, 1.2m x 1.2m x 2m


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 30, 2012)

id go for a 6" RVK , its alot of power but will help you out better than the 4" or 5" when the summer heat starts especially with those 2 600w's ....


----------



## kana (Jan 30, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> id go for a 6" RVK , its alot of power but will help you out better than the 4" or 5" when the summer heat starts especially with those 2 600w's ....


thanks mate 150mm one? gonna try a stadium grow and see how it goes


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 30, 2012)

yeah mate the 150mm one , should fit straight onto your cool tubes aswell if you have the 6" glass version  thats what i used to have and in same set up  it wont let you down mate ... id still have mine but i had to take it all down


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 30, 2012)

kana said:


> any1 in particular?


i like vortex!!


----------



## kana (Jan 30, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> yeah mate the 150mm one , should fit straight onto your cool tubes aswell if you have the 6" glass version  thats what i used to have and in same set up  it wont let you down mate ... id still have mine but i had to take it all down


nice cant wait 2 set it all up, how come you had to take it all down? and you think a stadium grow can be pulled off in it?


----------



## nappynate (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm trying to fill out my closet to finally get a bunch of plants running for one big harvest. Reason being, I am moving out of this house in 3 months from tomorrow. I was wondering if anyone has experience with any of these strains with 12/12 from seed. I'm buying from local seedbanks so selection is sort of limited, there still seems to be lots of great stuff. Here's the shop i'm going to, they actually have a lot of stuff - http://www.sacredseed.com/?q=node/4

I've never done 12/12 from seed before. How long is the full growth period compared to the flowering time? Will an 8 week flowering plant literally go from seedling to harvest in 8 weeks, or will there be 2 or 3 weeks of forced veg time no matter the time cycle?


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 31, 2012)

Plant will flower once it is mature enough.. Usually 2-3 weeks.. It will finish when it is ready.. I usually don't pay much attention to how many weeks the breeder says.. Genes will usually give you an idea to how long it will take.. Indica usually finish sooner than sativa..

Edit: usually...



nappynate said:


> I'm trying to fill out my closet to finally get a bunch of plants running for one big harvest in 8-11 weeks. I was wondering if anyone has experience with any of these strains with 12/12 from seed. I'm buying from local seedbanks so selection is sort of limited, there still seems to be lots of great stuff. Here's the shop i'm going to, they actually have a lot of stuff - http://www.sacredseed.com/?q=node/4
> 
> I've never done 12/12 from seed before. How long is the full growth period compared to the flowering time? Will an 8 week flowering plant literally go from seedling to harvest in 8 weeks, or will there be 2 or 3 weeks of forced veg time no matter the time cycle?


----------



## IrishFarmeR (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's a quick question for ye..They say that a plant flowered under a HPS and MH bulb combined will do a lot better than just a HPS on its own as the MH provides a blue spectrum resultung in a different bud structure...Now I haven't the room for a second lamp but was thinking if I added some blue spectrum CFL's for side lighting its a double plus do ye think this will work??


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 31, 2012)

side lighting will always hep growth and structure mate combined with a hps ..it never hurts to add more mate


----------



## IrishFarmeR (Jan 31, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> side lighting will always hep growth and structure mate combined with a hps ..it never hurts to add more mate


Yes that is true adding CFL's is always a plus but with CFL's you have 2 spectrum's 6500K spectrum--Used for vegging with a white and blue spectrum and you have the 2700k for flowering with a orange yellow spectrum....

Now what I was wondering is that if you used the 6500K instead of the MH bulb to give that blue spectrum will the results be simmilar, I think it will work with some good results but i don't have to grows to compare them against...Looks like I have a new experiment to try out


----------



## brokenturtle3102 (Jan 31, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> side lighting will always hep growth and structure mate combined with a hps ..it never hurts to add more mate


I don't mean to troll at all, but this is not fully correct. Make sure all lights are hitting the plants from the top. When people try to add side lighting, they tend to get too excited and put lights emitting from underneath the plant. Light from under a plant is not only useless, but it also puts stress on the stomata regulations of the plant. It may stunt the exchange of co2 and o2. 

Also, who ever said mh and hps are better than hps is totally right. That is just more light! Don't worry about mixing spectrums of light much. If you have a small area, do it since the penetration might be useful, but if it's anywhere bigger than 4x4 area sid lighting will only make growing more tidious for you. Just get a strong light. Get it as high wattage as you can if you want the best results.


----------



## Xsample (Jan 31, 2012)

brokenturtle3102 said:


> Just get a strong light. Get it as high wattage as you can if you want the best results.


True, with a side note. I got a 1000 watt hps and I regret not getting two 600's of either HPS or HPS + MH (a whole different debate). But for the minimal energy cost increase and lower lumens output or 1000 vs 600, the light coverage of two 600s would help me a lot I believe.


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 31, 2012)

IrishFarmeR said:


> Here's a quick question for ye..They say that a plant flowered under a HPS and MH bulb combined will do a lot better than just a HPS on its own as the MH provides a blue spectrum resultung in a different bud structure...Now I haven't the room for a second lamp but was thinking if I added some blue spectrum CFL's for side lighting its a double plus do ye think this will work??


to much light is never a problem itself, only what can result from excess light. but a few extra cfls won't hurt


----------



## stonemalone (Jan 31, 2012)

del what strains would you suggest doing 12/12 from seed under a 250w hps? just starting a new grow and have some ak48, burmese kush and sharksbreath seeds (going ak48 first) but looking for others so i can add 2 new seeds every 4 or 5 weeks. what strains seem to like 12/12 from seed? gonna be upgrading to a 400w hps after a few grows


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 31, 2012)

Xsample said:


> True, with a side note. I got a 1000 watt hps and I regret not getting two 600's of either HPS or HPS + MH (a whole different debate). But for the minimal energy cost increase and lower lumens output or 1000 vs 600, the light coverage of two 600s would help me a lot I believe.


you're right in my eyes! one of my buddies has a 4k ( 4x1000) and another a 3k ( 5x600) and we all think that the 3k room is more productive


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 31, 2012)

You can buy dual spec hps nowadays...



IrishFarmeR said:


> Here's a quick question for ye..They say that a plant flowered under a HPS and MH bulb combined will do a lot better than just a HPS on its own as the MH provides a blue spectrum resultung in a different bud structure...Now I haven't the room for a second lamp but was thinking if I added some blue spectrum CFL's for side lighting its a double plus do ye think this will work??


----------



## IrishFarmeR (Jan 31, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> You can buy dual spec hps nowadays...


Ha so simple mantiszn never taught about that of all the reply yours hit the nail on the head....Came home today aswell and my 12-12er's have fucking sky rocketed love it there's hair's growing out all over the place the plant I FIM'ed has reacted very well to it nice and bushy and has sprouted an extra 4 bud sites just an experiment to see how it would react pretty impressed so far will see with the final yield though...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2012)

were you full of shit when you told me bought a bag of them hydroton pebbles? ave you ever heard of Charles Bukowski? what are you growing now?


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 31, 2012)

My 12/12 from seeds


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> My 12/12 from seeds
> 
> View attachment 2031922View attachment 2031923View attachment 2031924View attachment 2031925View attachment 2031926View attachment 2031930


those pictures looks like they were taken from outter space. chemo concushion. chemo, the experiment, they are all very pretty potent and life saving plants that i have the feeling are going to really help someone to feel better. are they to treat cancer? Your diagram made me laugh, being quite stoned, it took me some time to figure it out. very trippy dude. 
i like your set up its trippy and state of the art. and your the sexy girls are making my stomach growl.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2012)

this looks like part of a robot in there ..you know the one in lost in space. what was his name?


----------



## BullwinkleOG (Jan 31, 2012)

just threw a seedling in with my 2 plants i have on 12/12, I'll post pics when it matters. I wanna be part of the 12/12 seed club


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2012)

your too late , we accepted our last member just 5 minutes ago. He is a robot his name is Robby.
here he is.


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 31, 2012)

not for cancer,... but maybe thats what keeps it away from me!!! I got the chemo to help with chronic pain though, looking forward to see how that goes! and the robot part is just my fresh air intake fan, it blows cold air right on a 400W


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 1, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> to much light is never a problem itself, only what can result from excess light. but a few extra cfls won't hurt


Do you know how much light would be too much? or at what point you would see deminishing returns. would 17 500lumens per square foot be destructive or Really Fucking Awesome?! I'm considering doing this


----------



## ddimebag (Feb 1, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> Do you know how much light would be too much? or at what point you would see deminishing returns. would 17 500lumens per square foot be destructive or Really Fucking Awesome?! I'm considering doing this


As long as you keep temperatures around 23 degrees Celsius, there is no such thing as too much light. If it really is overkill, then the worst that would happen is that your plants use what they can, and the rest is wasted. There shouldn't be any negative side effects...


----------



## Endur0xX (Feb 1, 2012)

If you got LEDs in the mix, there is such thing as too much light


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 1, 2012)

endur0xx said:


> my 12/12 from seeds
> 
> View attachment 2031922View attachment 2031923View attachment 2031924View attachment 2031925View attachment 2031926View attachment 2031930


revegging always interests me


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 1, 2012)

thedillestpickle said:


> do you know how much light would be too much? Or at what point you would see deminishing returns. Would 17 500lumens per square foot be destructive or really fucking awesome?! I'm considering doing this


thats like having a 600 for 4.5x4.5 so no thats not to much


----------



## Endur0xX (Feb 1, 2012)

yeah! I had people on the reveg thread saying that it was silly to reveg for such a short period of time and that it was just a waste of time...well it doubled in size since I put it in the flower room and it looks very healthy!! I failed miserably on the first go with this plant and I am glad to give it another chance! The hairs popped out a few days ago so I am looking forward to see if it will grow decent buds or if the short reveg really affects it.


----------



## Endur0xX (Feb 1, 2012)

yeah! I had people on the reveg thread saying that it was silly to reveg for such a short period of time and that it was just a waste of time...well it doubled in size since I put it in the flower room and it looks very healthy!! I failed miserably on the first go with this plant and I am glad to give it another chance! The hairs popped out a few days ago so I am looking forward to see if it will grow decent buds or if the short reveg really affects it.

the first pics is about 10 days after harvest


----------



## stonemalone (Feb 1, 2012)

a little peek at my juicy fruit done 12/12 from seed, check out my threads in sig if ya wanna see more


----------



## Bryon240 (Feb 1, 2012)

did anybody answer about what strains do best on 1212 from seed.i had swamp bud seeds that did very well.now i hav 30 of a nameless plant given to me.i messed with the light and she/he gave up the beans.so since i have a bunch here we go...one thing weird is on leaf on one side is pointed and skinny and the otherside is short and stubby...mutant..haha.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 1, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> thats like having a 600 for 4.5x4.5 so no thats not to much


THanks to the guy who let me know it would not hurt them! I will be using cool-tubes, and heat is not an issue in this cool basement. 

as for the 4.5x4.5 with a 600 being the same... noooooo thats only 4444 lumens per square foot. I said 17500!

Oh yes and I am going to use CO2 enrichment, so heat will be even less of any issue. 

Quick question... can night temps also be hotter when using CO2?(1500ppm steady) If I go up to 86F during the day can I go 82F at night? Or should I drop it down to 75?


----------



## hope full (Feb 2, 2012)

DELL. Dude I have been picking and reading thru for days now.. I just dont 
have words for what your pullin of these ladies man. But im taking th 12/12 plunge. I have been gifted with a ton of beans. Only problem is some of them came from a hermy pollinating an assortment of strains. Got some skunk crosses. And also some complete mysterys. I have three in flower now showin hairs but I have beentold it dosent matter there gonna herm... Any input on this any one?


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 2, 2012)

hope full said:


> DELL. Dude I have been picking and reading thru for days now.. I just dont
> have words for what your pullin of these ladies man. But im taking th 12/12 plunge. I have been gifted with a ton of beans. Only problem is some of them came from a hermy pollinating an assortment of strains. Got some skunk crosses. And also some complete mysterys. I have three in flower now showin hairs but I have beentold it dosent matter there gonna herm... Any input on this any one?


just because the seeds came from a herm doesn't mean that they're going to for sure herm. Just like just because you stress a plant doesn't guarantee she will herm!


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 2, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> just because the seeds came from a herm doesn't mean that they're going to for sure herm. Just like just because you stress a plant doesn't guarantee she will herm!


i dont get your username man ?? You ate 5 Blacks ? ? greedy cnut lol


----------



## stonemalone (Feb 2, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> i dont get your username man ?? You ate 5 Blacks ? ? greedy cnut lol



or he 'ates them


----------



## hope full (Feb 2, 2012)

They are already shooting hairs so I hope not. Thanks guys


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 2, 2012)

stonemalone said:


> or he 'ates them


lmao......


----------



## hope full (Feb 2, 2012)

How close should I put a 1000 for some 12 12 ers?


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 2, 2012)

close enough.. but not too far away..


hope full said:


> How close should I put a 1000 for some 12 12 ers?


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> close enough.. but not too far away..


Lol vague is the answer?????


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 2, 2012)

and the question...

scotia.. pls can you tell me... how long is a piece of string..



scotia1982 said:


> Lol vague is the answer?????


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> and the question...
> 
> scotia.. pls can you tell me... how long is a piece of string..


How long you got????


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 2, 2012)

5 .....................................................


scotia1982 said:


> How long you got????


----------



## hope full (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha im guessing so. Im just trying to avoid stretching/ burning. I dont know how soon to put them under the thousand.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> 5 .....................................................


27 carry 5


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

hope full said:


> Haha im guessing so. Im just trying to avoid stretching/ burning. I dont know how soon to put them under the thousand.


How old ur plants & how close you got it just now?


----------



## hope full (Feb 2, 2012)

First time with seed. I have only ran clones. All the beans have just popped. Besides the other three that I veged for a month. I keep my thousand pretty dam close. I had to raise it cause a while back I bleached my leaves. haha no burn tho!


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

hope full said:


> First time with seed. I have only ran clones. All the beans have just popped. Besides the other three that I veged for a month. I keep my thousand pretty dam close. I had to raise it cause a while back I bleached my leaves. haha no burn tho!


My advice.mate is.if u can stick ur hand under bk facing to light n it doesnt burn u,u'l b fine


----------



## hope full (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks man thats what I usually do. Just didnt know how sensitive the little one are. With no veg.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

Jst try raise r humidity woteva.way u can till it shows sex then gradually reduce if u can. After 3 yrs of growing av bought muself a thermometer n thats how av always.judged


----------



## hope full (Feb 2, 2012)

Hmm never thought bout that.. Giver a wirll I suppose. Thanks


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

hope full said:


> Hmm never thought bout that.. Giver a wirll I suppose. Thanks


When goin 12/12 from seed.it can take.up to 30 days+ to show sex until then best to feed veg nutes and imitate the best vegitative conditions until then. Plant wnt bud until its mature enough. Hope a make sense,quite drunk now


----------



## hope full (Feb 2, 2012)

Perfect since. so, how long should a almost pure indy take to be ready when doing 12 from seed? Also im using 2 gal pots off the rip once root shows in rapid rooter. To big? Figure I shouldnt have to transplant with that.?


----------



## hope full (Feb 2, 2012)

By the way.. I fucking HATE rapid rooters.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

hope full said:


> Perfect since. so, how long should a almost pure indy take to be ready when doing 12 from seed? Also im using 2 gal pots off the rip once root shows in rapid rooter. To big? Figure I shouldnt have to transplant with that.?


Will fepend on strain a think 8-21 wks,if memory serves indicas are faster than sativas but.dnt quote.me on that


----------



## hope full (Feb 2, 2012)

Cool. Im sure ur right about the indys being faster. Thats how it is with out veg so I suppose it would stay the same.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

That should hve.said 12 not 21 lol. Need bed no more alcohol lol


----------



## hope full (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya I was thinking.... Dam.... 21 thatz fu#[email protected] crazy.. Lol


----------



## supchaka (Feb 2, 2012)

You can still end up going 11-12 weeks from seed. I'd find it strange to take so long to sex, all of my plants sexed by 18 days.


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ur lucky then m8 or not grew many diff strains


----------



## hope full (Feb 2, 2012)

Whats your normal time frame supc? From seed


----------



## aesan (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey guys and ladies!

It turns out that reverse and penetrate does work... I'M AMAZED. TY so much for talking me into keeping them going =)


----------



## hope full (Feb 3, 2012)

Were is every one?


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 3, 2012)

present ....


hope full said:


> Were is every one?


----------



## stonemalone (Feb 3, 2012)

just chopped my juicy fruit down that was done 12/12 from seed. if ya interested check out the links in my sig


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 3, 2012)

stonemalone said:


> just chopped my juicy fruit down that was done 12/12 from seed. if ya interested check out the links in my sig


can't wait to see it!!


----------



## stonemalone (Feb 3, 2012)

check it out then bud 
heres a little preview of what to expect 
View attachment 2036276


----------



## supchaka (Feb 3, 2012)

_*150 watt HPS Day 56
*_ I seem to get better response here than my own threads, so here I am again!
Heavy dose of FF Big bloom today AND I tried a shot of Miner-all, yes its for reptiles! Its a calcium and mineral supplement, so lets see if it kills my plants. At a guess, I put about 1/4-1/2tsp into a quart, its a dry powder  
Its also cool to know that I can fit 6 plants this size under my 150 watt and they could all perform similar. Wouldnt be a bad pull for the wattage eh?
I also ordered a BS 240 that I will get on Monday so Im excited to get playing with that.Thanks for watching!

View attachment 2036441
In regards to my pruning... once a week or so when I have the plants out of the cab basically ANY leaf that is large enough to expose its stem gets removed. Ive been doing it since flower started and I'd have to say in my opinion its more beneficial than not. I also have a strong suspicion that this form of pruning is going to be a huge benefit for my LED light.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 3, 2012)

I yeilded over a pound dry and cured from my 8 12/12 from seed grow!
thanks especially to delboy for all the help and support and thanks everyone else who helped me achive this amazing accomplishment. 12/12 from seed is so fuckin awesome. Im looking forward to doing another one in the future.

Bubblebomb is so amazing smelling! everyone who smells it goes crazy. lol. the girls who have smelled it jump up and down and close their eyes in extacy. 

have a most exellent weekend.


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 3, 2012)

del66666 said:


> Hi guys and girls, thought id start a thread for all you people who grow 12-12 from seed, feel free to post pics and any info you feel may be of use. my first pics are of my cheese fro gh in coco.


 hey what size gallon u use for ur plants?? and how long does it take from 12-12 to harvest?


----------



## supchaka (Feb 3, 2012)

tripboufe said:


> hey what size gallon u use for ur plants?? and how long does it take from 12-12 to harvest?


For me I use 1 gallon pots, and they take pretty much as long as a normal grow. The benefits are/can be smaller plants overall, saved costs on power and running a perpetual harvest with only one light/chamber


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 3, 2012)

This is one of my 12/12 from seed Bubblebombs. 
I entered it in a local medical marijuana forum "best of bud" photo contest and won!!! I was up against some really tough fierce compition. 
Bubblebomb ROCKS!!!


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 3, 2012)

I want BubbleBomb


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 3, 2012)

this is what i won..one of the items i won.lol.. 
its called an ERBO.. Electronic Respiratory Ballastic Optimizer.


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 3, 2012)

fair play is that basically an electric bong


----------



## Kratose (Feb 3, 2012)

My plants finally have enough substance to be worthy of a picture. They are still in the early stages but here is my Mango.
I realize my soil is not ideal. Just started back growing again after getting hit by a car and being laid up for a good year. Didn't have much funds so I just picked up some cheap soil.
Basically working with what I can afford right now. At first the soil was burning them when they were seedlings, but now that they are bigger they are not burning and looking really green and healthy.
The pictures below are from about a 4 days ago. Going to take updated pictures soon because they have grown a lot in the past 4 days. 

View attachment 2036605 View attachment 2036609View attachment 2036614View attachment 2036619View attachment 2036626


Also want to let everyone know I am accepting submissions again for the next buds of the week segment. If you want to submit pictures
You can find the info for where to send them and with what on my buds of the week page at http://cannabis-country.blogspot.com/p/pictures-of-week.html


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 3, 2012)

wow looks pretty sweet lol


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 3, 2012)

cant see anything ??


----------



## Kratose (Feb 3, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> wow looks pretty sweet lol


For some reason they didn't uplaod




RobbieP said:


> cant see anything ??


I realized that after I posted it. Don't know why but they didn't upload. Got them up now. Not sure why that happened the first time.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 3, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> fair play is that basically an electric bong


yes in a way it is. i see it gets classified as a vaporizor, why ? not sure.....i can tell you dude, that did not seem like any vapor pumping out of my ERBO last night. lol..that was some serious thick potent something else.lol... Its battery operated, fill it with one tsp water hit, the button and light the herb... and let the smoke come through the pipe and fill your lungs at your own pace.. you never have to touch the straw . i was so fuckin high after doing a little bud outta of this unit.. SUPER IMPRESSED! dont know the exact science behind it but it does seem to do something a little different.. maybe its vapor and smoke.. i havent been that baked in a while. I think i love her. and shes super potable. i just need a crown royal bag to dress her in for road trips.


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 3, 2012)

Here's my 12-12, they have just started sprouting hairs. Sage,Dairy Queen,Blue Cheese,AK48,SLH( but they look shit) and one fake exo cheese.

The sage in pic 3 which is meant to be very sativa dominant i think, has some massive fan leaves that don't look very sativa like to me,


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 3, 2012)

Kratose said:


> For some reason they didn't uplaod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 3, 2012)

wow serial killer, your set up looks just like mine. I love airpots! i use them too!! and i have the exact same watering can! OMG! we are like twins.. tell me is that a Secret Jardin DR 120! please say yes..!!!
and my plants even looked eXActly like yours once!


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 3, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow serial killer, your set up looks just like mine. I love airpots! i use them too!! and i have the exact same watering can! OMG! we are like twins.. tell me is that a Secret Jardin DR 120! please say yes..!!!
> and my plants even looked eXActly like yours once!


it certainly is the dr 120 but not the mark 2 which i want to get and the air pots are quality they're are all i use now and i always new we had a connection i felt it the first time i saw your name lol._ I have just ordered a air cooled hood which should be here next week and was going to stick it in there aswell with a 400 but might need to cut a hole in the side of the tent as it doesn't have enough vent holes _


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 3, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 
SERIAL MAsTURBATOR
DONT CUT YOUR TENT!!!!!!!! DONT DO IT!!!!!!!!!!! WHY??? get a bigger exhaust fan out..!
i have 2 dr 120's and they both have the same # of vent holes.. they give you a lot of holes.. 
what are you filling your holes with boy?


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 3, 2012)

I have the old version and i know it will be drastic but it only has the 1 hole in the top of the tent to vent the air out and 1 in the bottom for air in, so my options are get a new tent with more holes, make new holes, get a splitter for my exhaust fan but not sure if it will be powerful enough for 2 lights.


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 3, 2012)

i think that 1st edition didn't have enough... our mk2 has more..



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> SERIAL MATURBATOR
> DONT CUT YOUR TENT!!!!!!!! DONT DO IT!!!!!!!!!!! WHY??? get a bigger exhaust fan out..!
> i have 2 dr 120's and they both have the same # of vent holes.. they give you a lot of holes..
> what are you filling your holes with boy?


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 3, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> i think that 1st edition didn't have enough... our mk2 has more..


No it definitely doesn't have enough


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 3, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> I have the old version and i know it will be drastic but it only has the 1 hole in the top of the tent to vent the air out and 1 in the bottom for air in, so my options are get a new tent with more holes, make new holes, get a splitter for my exhaust fan but not sure if it will be powerful enough for 2 lights.


wow , i see . I cant believe thoses idiots only made the tent with 2 holes back then. I feel your pain dude. I see why you have no choice anymore but to cut. damn that really blows. I hope you dont have any issues with light leaks. I imagine it will be quite a challenge keeping those cut holes sealed 100% of the time. with all the air pressure with the exhaust and all.. If i were to have to cut a hole, i would think cutting one out on the roof might be the best spot. My tent side walls expand and contract so much with my 6 inch exhaust i would expect some issues with a hole on the side wall. Good LUck!!!! let me know how it works out.


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 3, 2012)

I know what ever i do im sure there will be alot of gaffa tape involved.


----------



## hope full (Feb 3, 2012)

Found a hermi today.. One outta three so far. Hope things look up.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 3, 2012)

Doc Greenthumbs new strain is from Ortega!!!
His queso negra.
Woooooot!!!!!



> Dr. Greenthumb has a new strain coming out and he's offering a special promo for 3MG members to kick things off.
> 
> "Good Dog is a creation of world-renown breeder Jim Ortega aka Dogless. Good Dog is a lot like Jazz in growth habit and yield and a lot like OG in potency. All we did was do selections from the original stock and feminize her, so she's 100% feminized. I have no doubts she will be a real winner in the fullness of time. Jim Ortgea aka Dogless, is highly regarded in breeding circles and in fact is one of the original few who took plants to Amsterdam for their breeding programs decades ago."
> 
> Flowering time is in the 55-65 day area. The parents are Queso Negro x Pakistani


----------



## hope full (Feb 3, 2012)

Id give it a try if I trusted,the doc.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 4, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Doc Greenthumbs new strain is from Ortega!!!
> His queso negra.
> Woooooot!!!!!



it wont beat Breeders Boutiques DOG OG  only Dog you need


----------



## IrishFarmeR (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey hey fellow 12-12ers how's the weekend going for everyone...I was bored so decided to start up a thread on my current (and first I might add) 12-12 from seed grow so hit it up and sub up i'll keep ye updated...Have a few things going on with the grow I have all of them lollipopped and one of the ladies was F.I.M'd to see how she'll react with to the cureent light schedule and I must say so far so good so pop over have a look and let me know what ye think any advice and comment are always welcome 

https://www.rollitup.org/stealth-micro-cab-growing/508840-dna-sharksbreath-12-12-straight.html#post7055814


----------



## hope full (Feb 5, 2012)

What in the world is going on with this thread?? Weres dell?? I dont know the feller or anything but from what iv noticed he has posted in a while. (this could also be because iv been spending every waking hour on here the past four days)


----------



## st0wner (Feb 5, 2012)

hey guys i said i was going to post some pictures awhile ago and just got lazy so here you go. the one in the corner is a dinafem critical + auto flower. the other two are god bud. i lst the smaller one. this is my first 12/12 from seed. i didnt veg at all. i think i have read somewhere that some people veg for like a week or two just so it is idk lol just cause i guess.


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 5, 2012)

st0wner said:


> hey guys i said i was going to post some pictures awhile ago and just got lazy so here you go. the one in the corner is a dinafem critical + auto flower. the other two are god bud. i lst the smaller one. this is my first 12/12 from seed. i didnt veg at all. i think i have read somewhere that some people veg for like a week or two just so it is idk lol just cause i guess.


I dont think that you should 12/12 from seed an autoflower


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 5, 2012)

He's around hope full.. Posted something yesterday.. In another thread..

st0wner any reason you running without a reflector?


----------



## stonemalone (Feb 5, 2012)

st0wner said:


> hey guys i said i was going to post some pictures awhile ago and just got lazy so here you go. the one in the corner is a dinafem critical + auto flower. the other two are god bud. i lst the smaller one. this is my first 12/12 from seed. i didnt veg at all. i think i have read somewhere that some people veg for like a week or two just so it is idk lol just cause i guess.



dont auto flowers need a light schedule of 18/6?


----------



## hope full (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes sir, iv never heard of them under any thing lower then 18


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 5, 2012)

They will work user almost any light schedule.. Results may differ.. Usually longer light = better yield

They will flower under 2/22 as they are not dependant on light cycle but you probably won't get much bud.



hope full said:


> Yes sir, iv never heard of them under any thing lower then 18


----------



## hope full (Feb 5, 2012)

Iv never ran autos, but if I did I suppose id do 24 why not? Lol


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 5, 2012)

Ive run autos a couple of times and did a 20-4 light cycle


----------



## supchaka (Feb 5, 2012)

The reptile supplement didnt kill my girls! They have only got fatter so I guess it was a success. I dont know what cal-mag costs but this shit was $7 and will last me forever. 

View attachment 2040427View attachment 2040428View attachment 2040429


----------



## st0wner (Feb 5, 2012)

st0wner any reason you running without a reflector?[/QUOTE]

yeah i want to go vert after this yeild.

the reason im running them under 12/12 is because i dont have a good enough veg light yet so it wouldnt yeild shit lol.


----------



## st0wner (Feb 5, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> I dont think that you should 12/12 from seed an autoflower


to late and it was a free seed lol we shall see what happens


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 5, 2012)

stonemalone said:


> dont auto flowers need a light schedule of 18/6?


atleast to be worth a damn weight wise, I would do 20/4


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 5, 2012)

supchaka said:


> The reptile supplement didnt kill my girls! They have only got fatter so I guess it was a success. I dont know what cal-mag costs but this shit was $7 and will last me forever.
> 
> View attachment 2040427View attachment 2040428View attachment 2040429


thats great its always good to learn something new


----------



## kdub751 (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice buds man im doing a 12/12 right now of some hawaiian durban


----------



## hope full (Feb 5, 2012)

Yo supch that is one pretty ladie you got there what strain is she


----------



## supchaka (Feb 5, 2012)

hope full said:


> Yo supch that is one pretty ladie you got there what strain is she


I don't know the strain, I got the seeds from a friend of a friend. He called it peacock, because he's been growing it for years and fertilizes it with their shit


----------



## hope full (Feb 5, 2012)

Very interesting, lol so whats your normal time frame from seed to chop?


----------



## Gioganja (Feb 5, 2012)

g13Labs Blue widow and SweetSeeds FastBud 12/12 from seed.

shown left: all plants, shown right: Blue Widow
View attachment 2041376View attachment 2041377

I'll be updating in this thread each week, but subscribe to my grow for full details. 
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/509255-gios-blue-widow-fast-bud.html


----------



## joliet jake (Feb 6, 2012)

New to RIU but loving my grows.
These are my 12-12 from seeds and I have a few others that I just set to germinate so I will be adding a few others soon.

*Reserva Privada confidential cheese in the back corner
*


*this one is called Biddy Early - below

*This one is a Sativa dominant and its very thin leaves but is growing massively so I will tie this one down more. Nice buds coming in now


*CH9 seeds- Afgan Haze below*




My newest seeds I am about to sprout are:
Pre98 Bubba Kush and
Reserva Privada's Purple Wreck- soon I will add pics


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 6, 2012)

joliet jake said:


> New to RIU but loving my grows.
> These are my 12-12 from seeds and I have a few others that I just set to germinate so I will be adding a few others soon.
> 
> *Reserva Privada confidential cheese in the back corner
> ...


looking nice!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2012)

hey whats uP? 
i recall a discussion recently on this thread about cannabutter smelling rank and shit. 
good news.. 
I made some yesterday but instead of reg butter, i used ghee butter, clarified butter. 
There was absolouetly no smell at all while it cooked. My house did stink bad when i used reg butter, but not with this clarified ghee butter. 
take it easy 12/12ers, have a stoned out smoking hot day. peace amberzstienski


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 6, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey whats uP?
> i recall a discussion recently on this thread about cannabutter smelling rank and shit.
> good news..
> I made some yesterday but instead of reg butter, i used ghee butter, clarified butter.
> ...


Isn't ghee like 99% saturated fat? if so not the healthiest of snacks


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 6, 2012)

Thc binds to fat molecules.. More fat = more thc

I don't think it makes a huge difference when you're making chocolate fudge caramel cake..

I think normal butter is at least 80% anyways..



Serial Violator said:


> Isn't ghee like 99% saturated fat? if so not the healthiest of snacks


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2012)

ghee butter must be like super healthy shit cuz i got it in the natural health food store on the shelf. It was a bit pricey being 
one 7.5 oz can was like 5 dollar, usa, I used 2 cans . so just over 10 bucks for the ghee butter.(not sure why no refridgeration nessessary)
I used one oz of trim because im such a light weight. ( potent Deep Blue leaves)
I will be testing the product this evening and will report back with my findings. 
I plan a test on an English muffin, if all goes well i will be making fudge cookies with it! 
wish me luck please, i have had canna butter white outs in the past , im hoping the ghee butter will reduce any ill effect and give me a nice space cadet glow.


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 6, 2012)

Good luck im sure they'll be hansom


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks doc I couldn't decide what to do with my trim.. Wanted to do ghee butter but was worried about the stink. Good info.. Let's hope it's the same when I try..

http://kathrynvercillo.hubpages.com/hub/Benefits-of-Ghee-vs-Butter


----------



## AWnox (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey guys, great thread first off, been reading it for a couple of hours now and the info and pics are really motivating me to try a 12/12 grow. I've always been a 18/6|12/12 type of grower but lately I've been repsented with a space and time dilemma; which can be solved by having a single 12/12 room for all my girls. Reason I haven't tried 12/12 is because I fear the herm possibilities because of the added stress of forcing her to flower. As you guys are the experts in 12/12 what have your experiences been like in regards to herms and such? Are there any strains in particular that you would recommend for a 12/12 grow? 

Any info will be very much appreciated. Thanks for your time everyone.


----------



## fslashthroat (Feb 7, 2012)

Anyone tried growing Dinafem Cheese or GHS Kalashnikova under 12/12? TYIA.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 7, 2012)

150 what?
View attachment 2044157


----------



## AWnox (Feb 7, 2012)

fslashthroat said:


> Anyone tried growing Dinafem Cheese or GHS Kalashnikova under 12/12? TYIA.


I grew GHS Kalashnikova in a normal 18/6|12/12 cycle and she hermed on me. Same goes for a few more members here in RIU. Check the grow journals sub forum and search Kalashnikova and you'll see what I mean. It's a shame because it grows strong and very very bushy, no need to top or nothing. She gave me around 3.5 ounces but also a shit load of seeds, although it is potent with a somewhat minty pleasant taste I would think twice about giving her another go. Going 12/12 with her I'm leaning towards a very strong possibility she will herm on ya.


----------



## fslashthroat (Feb 7, 2012)

AWnox said:


> I grew GHS Kalashnikova in a normal 18/6|12/12 cycle and she hermed on me. Same goes for a few more members here in RIU. Check the grow journals sub forum and search Kalashnikova and you'll see what I mean. It's a shame because it grows strong and very very bushy, no need to top or nothing. She gave me around 3.5 ounces but also a shit load of seeds, although it is potent with a somewhat minty pleasant taste I would think twice about giving her another go. Going 12/12 with her I'm leaning towards a very strong possibility she will herm on ya.


Cheers buddy +repped


----------



## hope full (Feb 7, 2012)

awnox dell (founder of this thread) actually stated that he has seen improvements on getting more females, when using regular seeds with 12 12, i havent seen any one say that using 12 12 has increased any stress issues, i personally dont see why it would. just my thoughts


----------



## supchaka (Feb 7, 2012)

I started 5 regular seeds under 12/12 with 4 females. I have another 5 starting now, we'll see how they do!


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 7, 2012)

fslashthroat said:


> Anyone tried growing Dinafem Cheese or GHS Kalashnikova under 12/12? TYIA.


pop that dinafem cheese man! she'll shoot right out of the medium!


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 7, 2012)

supchaka said:


> 150 what?
> View attachment 2044157


that girl is looking great!


----------



## supchaka (Feb 7, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> that girl is looking great!


Thanks mang! I'm proud of em!


----------



## happycamper15 (Feb 8, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Thanks mang! I'm proud of em!



That picture is 60 days from seed? Beautiful! How much longer does she have?


----------



## supchaka (Feb 8, 2012)

happycamper15 said:


> That picture is 60 days from seed? Beautiful! How much longer does she have?


Thanks, I figure 2-3 weeks. Theyre like 80 milky 20 clear.


----------



## happycamper15 (Feb 8, 2012)

Interesting. They look very nice. Strain?


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 8, 2012)

Critical overdrive and cheesy purps day 20 flowering 12/12 from seed


----------



## hope full (Feb 8, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 8, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> Critical overdrive and cheesy purps day 20 flowering 12/12 from seed


looking really good!


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 8, 2012)

wheres Del lately ??


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 8, 2012)

Little birdy told me he's fine just been busy lately 



RobbieP said:


> wheres Del lately ??


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 8, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Little birdy told me he's fine just been busy lately


thats good was getting worried for a min , tell your little bird that if del would like some of what we spoke about he need to return my emails lol


----------



## fslashthroat (Feb 8, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> pop that dinafem cheese man! she'll shoot right out of the medium!


cheers buddy +repped


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 8, 2012)

I over nuted my poor little 12/12 Lemon Haze.
Hasven't seen any growth in a couple weeks. Boooo

I sure hope it takes off again soon.


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 8, 2012)

when is the right time to harvest?? pistils can help decide this too??


----------



## boneyards (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey guys i'm seein' some dank as plants on this thread... Lets keep it up. hers's my 2 12-12 from seed babies grown under 350 watts of cfl's. Week 4 of flowering and starting to see orange hairs =DDD


----------



## Budist (Feb 9, 2012)

I really want to do this from a clone that has been topped already and see how that would turn out


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 9, 2012)

Well My veg room is finally switched over to flowering time... soooo I'm gunna give a shot at this 12/12fs thing. Got 2 regular Kish seeds, just gunna germ both and grow them out in beer cups for a few weeks under 12/12. After they sex I will transplant into a 1 gallon pot. Hopefully out of the two seeds I get at least 1 female.

Pray I get a female so I can join the club!

BTW budist- that won't count as 12/12 "from seed"


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 9, 2012)

gotta love this 12/12 from seed thread! 10 years ago who woulda thought


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 9, 2012)

can i put a clone lyk 1 month old since cloned so i guess thats lyk 2 weeks old life "rooted" into 12/12 period?? its big bud


----------



## Bryon240 (Feb 9, 2012)

I am loving all the info on this thread.does anybody have a guess as to how long till i see the flowering start...5 weeks ago i germed and planted 30 fem seeds...they went from the plate i germed on,into dirt and 1212 lighting.Now the seedlings are about 4in or so tall and look healthy just no flowers yet...i have been reading alot of this thread...it would have cost less to veg this amount of time with my cfl..been under 1000w hps.Can any body answer this...thanks.


----------



## Bryon240 (Feb 9, 2012)

tripboufe said:


> can i put a clone lyk 1 month old since cloned so i guess thats lyk 2 weeks old life "rooted" into 12/12 period?? its big bud


 I did 1212 from fresly rooted kush clones in dirt and got 25, 10 inch collas that after cure left me with 8 and 10 grams each.alot of work for small but potent meds. hope this helps


----------



## hope full (Feb 9, 2012)

Yo kevin, is that 20 day from seed?


----------



## hope full (Feb 9, 2012)

Iv vegged clones for two weeks than flowered in my opinion its not worth it, if you got clones veg untill there at least a foot tall.


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 9, 2012)

lol mate i wish ..no pal 20 days since the first pistols mate


hope full said:


> Yo kevin, is that 20 day from seed?


----------



## Xsample (Feb 9, 2012)

Bryon240 said:


> I am loving all the info on this thread.does anybody have a guess as to how long till i see the flowering start...5 weeks ago i germed and planted 30 fem seeds...they went from the plate i germed on,into dirt and 1212 lighting.Now the seedlings are about 4in or so tall and look healthy just no flowers yet...i have been reading alot of this thread...it would have cost less to veg this amount of time with my cfl..been under 1000w hps.Can any body answer this...thanks.


Really good question... Wish I could answer, but I'm just a follower and still debating to jump in! The way I was it though was that I'd do a good 2 weeks of 12/12 "vegging" under CFL, both to save cost and energy but also because I think it is still best for the plant. Then I would put them under 1000W HPS and progressively lower the light in order to avoid stressing them with too much light at first. 

I would have kept them under CFL until they are about 4 inches, so right about now in your case... If I were you I would just keep them going under the 1000W for now and maybe try CFL for the first couple of weeks next time if you stick with 12/12. 

good Luck!


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 9, 2012)

tripboufe said:


> can i put a clone lyk 1 month old since cloned so i guess thats lyk 2 weeks old life "rooted" into 12/12 period?? its big bud


this method works really well if you have an abundance of clones. It's a good way to kick off perpetual harvest.


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey guys my auto is lyk 8 days to harvest so what can I do with the left over, I intend to make some canna butter when my am and bigbud are ready,


----------



## gunslinger84 (Feb 10, 2012)

love this thread, truly inspirational. used to do this micro but stepping it up to a tent now. 12/12 (FOREVER) 600w hps 4'x2'x5' mylar tent. i'm using FF soil cuz im used to it, but i REALLY want to switch to coco. anyone know of some good guides to growing coco? also, anyone seeing any patterns develope as far as certain dominant strains liking this grow technique more than others? thanks, +rep...


----------



## Bryon240 (Feb 10, 2012)

five weeks from seed under 12 12 I got my 1st pistols. Only 9 weeks to go yeehaww


----------



## hope full (Feb 10, 2012)

Im starting to second guess my self, im in a time crises and I thought 12 12 from seed was wy faster... Can some one give me a guesstimate on a time for a allmost all indica strain from seed to harvest?


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 10, 2012)

Bryon240 said:


> five weeks from seed under 12 12 I got my 1st pistols. Only 9 weeks to go yeehaww


5 weeks seems a very loooong time, i had pistils at 18 days on a most my last lot


----------



## hope full (Feb 10, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> 5 weeks seems a very loooong time, i had pistils at 18 days on a most my last lot


How long did it take you from seed to harvest


----------



## fslashthroat (Feb 10, 2012)

gunslinger84 said:


> love this thread, truly inspirational. used to do this micro but stepping it up to a tent now. 12/12 (FOREVER) 600w hps 4'x2'x5' mylar tent. i'm using FF soil cuz im used to it, but i REALLY want to switch to coco. anyone know of some good guides to growing coco? also, anyone seeing any patterns develope as far as certain dominant strains liking this grow technique more than others? thanks, +rep...


https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/163510-coco-growers-unite.html


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 10, 2012)

hope full said:


> How long did it take you from seed to harvest


12/12 from seed takes 10 - 15 weeks depending on strain


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2012)

Little pic of my mutant BlackRose x BSB 12/12 from Seed


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 10, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> little pic of my mutant blackrose x bsb 12/12 from seed
> 
> View attachment 2050480


pretty nice looking mutant!


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 10, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> pretty nice looking mutant!


Not sexed yet but so far so good lol


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 10, 2012)

hope full said:


> How long did it take you from seed to harvest


Not sure yet thus my first go at 12-12 and in at day 25 from seed and have a few different strains on the go so they'll probably finish at different times


----------



## BullwinkleOG (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice mutant. I was reading in a grow book yesterday that these tri leaf mutants and others should be tossed as soon as they are recognized. Do they result in less potent bud or something? I would love to see that sucker grow out and live its life. if you keep a journal or have a thread for that plant please PM me I want to see more

I have 6 plants going 12/12 from seed now. one is 10 days old and the rest are 4 days old


----------



## East Coast Pro (Feb 10, 2012)

Man..you guys got me thinking hard bout this 12/12 from seed!!! i want to know more about your setups..i want to see your boxes or grow cabinets and what you grow in..coco or soil??? i also want to hear some yield numbers ( on the yields, i want to know how many plants got you that yield number, dry of course!!!)

Thanks guys..i'm a fan and will try this SOON!!!!!


----------



## scotia1982 (Feb 11, 2012)

BullwinkleOG said:


> Nice mutant. I was reading in a grow book yesterday that these tri leaf mutants and others should be tossed as soon as they are recognized. Do they result in less potent bud or something? I would love to see that sucker grow out and live its life. if you keep a journal or have a thread for that plant please PM me I want to see more
> 
> I have 6 plants going 12/12 from seed now. one is 10 days old and the rest are 4 days old


i've been told its called a triploid and all it means is 3 nodes instead of 2,dnt know anythin about potency. Still.need to sex it but if female will.run with it. Sub to ma sig if u wanna follow


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 11, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> i've been told its called a triploid and all it means is 3 nodes instead of 2,dnt know anythin about potency. Still.need to sex it but if female will.run with it. Sub to ma sig if u wanna follow


triploids make 1/3 extra bud so why anyone would toss it is beyond me  .... remember guys just cus its in a grow book doesnt make it true


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 11, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Man..you guys got me thinking hard bout this 12/12 from seed!!! i want to know more about your setups..i want to see your boxes or grow cabinets and what you grow in..coco or soil??? i also want to hear some yield numbers ( on the yields, i want to know how many plants got you that yield number, dry of course!!!)
> 
> Thanks guys..i'm a fan and will try this SOON!!!!!


you wanna see grow boxes , cabs , if in coco , soil , yield numbers all that jazz ... theres a simple way mate , go back through the thread ! 

all your questions have been answered many times dude just flick through the past pages , im sure you will find something ... theres also a search the thread button on the toolbar ...


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 11, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> triploids make 1/3 extra bud so why anyone would toss it is beyond me  .... remember guys just cus its in a grow book doesnt make it true


one thing i will tell you though bro is triploids are normally weaker plants than the normal ones , the extra power is being used on the extra nodes n growth , can make them picky fucks with nutes n shit and like i say there weaker in most the other compartments , but if you look after it and it turns out a she then with abit of love and care you will have a lovely treat


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 11, 2012)

making some ghee


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 11, 2012)

cool cool man ! does it have the oderless smell amber was talking about or does it fuckin stiiiiink lol ... 

im gonna make some BHO later today then budder it up into some earwax ! 1 hit and your out !


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 11, 2012)

nice.. if i had a private outdoor area would give it a try.. bit risky indoors though :/ don't wanna end up like THAT twat...
one day..
the bho seems tricky.. make sure you get all the butane out.. don't wanna be smoking that..
i got some budder from budderking awhile ago.. it was really nice.. but yeh you do need proper equipment to use it economically.. a mate of mine had a titanium swing..
also had some of the don's oil was tasty as hell

it stinks.. but it stinks like ghee
i've seen there's two basic methods.. either putting the trim in water and cooking then adding butter to mix then separating them.. or just putting trim directly into the butter (no water) but in a double boiler.. i'm using the second method.. yeh the smell isn't too bad.. its been cooking for about 2 hours..

i'm gonna get fucked up tonight 
thinking good ol chocolate brownies



RobbieP said:


> cool cool man ! does it have the oderless smell amber was talking about or does it fuckin stiiiiink lol ...
> 
> im gonna make some BHO later today then budder it up into some earwax ! 1 hit and your out !


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 11, 2012)

Did u get that pm mantz?


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 11, 2012)

yeh mate thank you..

will give you a shout later when i'm free.. should be interesting to see if i'll be able to understand you  lol



supersillybilly said:


> Did u get that pm mantz?


----------



## Bluejeans (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey all! Well, I have started my first official 12/12 from seed grow. In the grow room right now I have 3 clones that are starting week 5 of 12/12 and my seedling lineup:

*Bubblebomb x2
Moby Dick
Wonder Woman
Amnesia
FlashBack #2 (Flo x WW)
*and maybe *White Widow *(these haven't germed yet)

There are two more Bubblebombs that haven't come up yet but I'm being patient. I have 4 White Widow seeds of questionable vitality so I'm germing them on a paper towel (something I never do) and if they germ, then I'll put them right under 12/12.

If you want to follow this grow, I am logging it in my thread below (Grandma's Growing Again).


----------



## East Coast Pro (Feb 11, 2012)

Want to know which of you are running 12/12 with soil? yields? also what nutes you running? when you start using them?


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Did u get that pm mantz?


he got it he's just ignoring you  

haha how ya been ya dodgy cnut not spoke to you for awhile !


----------



## kether noir (Feb 11, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Want to know which of you are running 12/12 with soil? yields? also what nutes you running? when you start using them?


 93 


i have.a little over an ounce per plant. big bloom, sensi a&b (grow & bloom), nirvana, bud blood, & overdrive. i started using them four weeks in.


93 93/93 
note: under 1000w hps and a bunch of cfl's and uvb cfl's


----------



## East Coast Pro (Feb 11, 2012)

I can't find where i can PM other members?


----------



## East Coast Pro (Feb 11, 2012)

Does coco seem to do better with 12/12fs than soil?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 12, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Does coco seem to do better with 12/12fs than soil?


absolutely. I grew 14 girls in soil 12/2 got 10 oz. 
Grew 8 girls in coco 12/12 got over a lb.


----------



## jayme001 (Feb 12, 2012)

If you grow 12/12 from seed, what size pots is an ideal size? Is 15 litre pots ok?


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 12, 2012)

Ive gone for 6L air pots, i think 15L will be a bit overkill


----------



## supchaka (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm using 1 gal pots and they are root bound. If I had more space I'd use probably a 2 gal. Maybe even 3. But I don't, so I won't


----------



## jayme001 (Feb 12, 2012)

so how big would they get in 6 litre pots then? I'm looking at actually going with the strain Hash Bomb. Would 15 litre pots cause the plants to stretch and too smaller pots cause them to be stunted? Looking for the ideal compromise


----------



## gunslinger84 (Feb 12, 2012)

hey guys, huge fan of this thread. just started up my 12/12 grow after a 2yr break. 600w hps, 4'x2'x5' tent, homemade inline fan. just got my well established clones yesterday: black haze, nyc diesel, ice, ss widow...was thinking bout transplanting...https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/510531-12-12-600w-hps-perpetual.htmlcan someone have a little look and tell me what they think?...am i forgetting anything?...just trying not to screw up cuz its been a while ...thanks...
View attachment 2055129View attachment 2055130View attachment 2055131


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 12, 2012)

the air pots give you a better root system so you can use smaller pots for the job in hand


----------



## East Coast Pro (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks Amber!! trying to get enough posts so i can PM!! where you growing..tent, closet, box?? what light you using?


----------



## supchaka (Feb 12, 2012)

I thought these had longer to go but maybe sooner than later now! What say you guys?


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 12, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I thought these had longer to go but maybe sooner than later now! What say you guys?
> View attachment 2055462View attachment 2055463View attachment 2055464View attachment 2055465View attachment 2055466View attachment 2055467


This is one of those situations where you can say they can come down, but I personally would go longer!


----------



## East Coast Pro (Feb 12, 2012)

Supchaka what are in, soil or coco? looking good man!! first 12_12fs seed grow?


----------



## supchaka (Feb 12, 2012)

Growing soil yes, first one 12/12 from seed


----------



## East Coast Pro (Feb 12, 2012)

Supchacka what type soil and nutes you running?


----------



## supchaka (Feb 12, 2012)

Cheap walmart soil with perlite, blood and bone meal. pure blend grow and ff big bloom. You can't forget the super thrive too!


----------



## East Coast Pro (Feb 12, 2012)

and how often do you use each? when did u start with nutes?


----------



## supchaka (Feb 12, 2012)

I think I only used the pure blend grow once around the one month mark. Then the other one was every other watering. I never saw a deficiency but I just started to add them anyway, figured why not see if I can burn them! Well that didn't happen either.


----------



## del66666 (Feb 13, 2012)

jayme001 said:


> so how big would they get in 6 litre pots then? I'm looking at actually going with the strain Hash Bomb. Would 15 litre pots cause the plants to stretch and too smaller pots cause them to be stunted? Looking for the ideal compromise


 using a 10 litre pot can produce a big plant.......i never go bigger.............


----------



## del66666 (Feb 13, 2012)

even a 1.5 litre pot can do okay.........


----------



## del66666 (Feb 13, 2012)

oops ignore the 3rd pic .............wrong 1


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 13, 2012)

12/12 guru above take note....


----------



## del66666 (Feb 13, 2012)

morning kev mate hows things..........


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 13, 2012)

alrite del mate hows the grow goin pal..love seein a 12/12 ladys..what strenght feed do u do near end pal..and hows the bubblebombs doin


----------



## del66666 (Feb 13, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> alrite del mate hows the grow goin pal..love seein a 12/12 ladys..what strenght feed do u do near end pal..and hows the bubblebombs doin


full strength till the end except i cut the pk most of the time............used b cuzz nutes last time which you can feed til end......due to breed more bbs soon and coming up with something new...got dinafem blue hash going in my cab at the mo and white widow in my tent....


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 13, 2012)

blue hash it reminds me of my first grow lol..nice aswell blue hash..never used bcuzz nutes just swapped to canna..and my dwc is finally making progress 12/12 from seed dianfem cheese


----------



## RobotBoy (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey all the 12/12 guys 

I have just started my first 12/12 grow. Any advise or help is welcome  Link is in my sig.


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 13, 2012)

u shud post ya pics on ere aswell robot no one better on riu than del mate he will help ya get maximum for sure


----------



## RobotBoy (Feb 13, 2012)

I will do once I get the sprouts going lol 

Cheers kev!


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 13, 2012)

These are 4 weeks from seed, what du think?


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 13, 2012)

think there looking great serial mate


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks mate im quite pleased with this 12-12 so far


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 13, 2012)

thats u and me both..hoping top see what 12/12 from seed does in dwc started that last week


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 13, 2012)

im sure they'll be great, how many you got going in the dwc? did you make them yourself? and what nutes you using for that?


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 13, 2012)

it my first dwc its dinafem cheese under t5 then its goin in my tent 2000 watt one plant and im using canna aqua vega and aqua flores also be using great white or canna trichodima with bestie bloom open sessame and cha ching


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 13, 2012)

I made a dwc the other month but never got around to using it but they yield great from what ive read


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 13, 2012)

lets hope so ..wonder if difference in weight love to see del do a bubblebomb in one


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 13, 2012)

or in a water farm that would be something special


----------



## gunslinger84 (Feb 13, 2012)

transplanted my girls last night. they werent looking so happy in their little cups...

...all looking much better this morning...


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 13, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> These are 4 weeks from seed, what du think?


they look outstanding!!


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 13, 2012)

gunslinger84 said:


> transplanted my girls last night. they werent looking so happy in their little cups...
> View attachment 2056877View attachment 2056878
> ...all looking much better this morning...


gottem looking good!


----------



## gunslinger84 (Feb 13, 2012)

anyone have any luck with a particular brand of nutes (soil) that work real good with 12/12?...

...so far im only in FF ocean...


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 13, 2012)

used to use biobizz range with decent results..
before i made the jump to coco.. don't think i'd go back..



gunslinger84 said:


> anyone have any luck with a particular brand of nutes (soil) that work real good with 12/12?...
> 
> ...so far im only in FF ocean...


----------



## East Coast Pro (Feb 13, 2012)

Del you can't receive PMs til you delets some..so you start with TNT, then first sign of flower you mix the other 3 together and feed every other day?


----------



## gunslinger84 (Feb 13, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> used to use biobizz range with decent results..
> before i made the jump to coco.. don't think i'd go back..


cheers mate, you ever mix in extra perlite, sand etc?...


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 13, 2012)

I used bio buzz soil too.. Had everything already mixed in..

Any reason you not using coco? Or just want to stick with soil?


gunslinger84 said:


> cheers mate, you ever mix in extra perlite, sand etc?...


----------



## gunslinger84 (Feb 13, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> I used bio buzz soil too.. Had everything already mixed in..
> 
> Any reason you not using coco? Or just want to stick with soil?


i am going to make the switch to coco...its just that i already dropped a shit load on my setup & clones and i had already bought the soil cuz its what i used in the past...i've read about the first 200 odd pages of this thread and after seeing the results everyone (within reason) is getting with coco, i cant really argue...
i just have to work with what ive got for now while i get back into the swing of it...


----------



## supchaka (Feb 13, 2012)

I've just switched to 40% happy frog and 60% perlite with some bone meal added in. I wanted a better draining medium after switching to a bs 240 led and my plants using far less water now.


----------



## gunslinger84 (Feb 13, 2012)

supchaka said:


> I've just switched to 40% happy frog and 60% perlite with some bone meal added in. I wanted a better draining medium after switching to a bs 240 led and my plants using far less water now.


...so if they're drinking less are they still growing at about the same rate or better than with previous methods?


----------



## supchaka (Feb 13, 2012)

It's too early to tell yet. Only been a few days


----------



## gunslinger84 (Feb 13, 2012)

supchaka said:


> It's too early to tell yet. Only been a few days


...i'll stay tuned then


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 13, 2012)

so i put some in a few brownies..


----------



## gunslinger84 (Feb 13, 2012)

BUGS! ...flying black things coming outa the soil of my clone thats been struggling a little...
ive never encountered this problam with my micro grows... a little help someone?


----------



## RunItzDaFuzz (Feb 13, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> so i put some in a few brownies..


mmmmountain dew


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 13, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> so i put some in a few brownies..


hahhaha, it looks radioactive! nice work swilly wabbit. me wants a brownie report tomorrowz or when ever you awaken from your zombie gheeful state of mind. how many oz to butter weight in that mix.? ah,i guess it dont matter really. its quality not quantity anyway.. and by the looks of that blinding butter,(needed to put on sunglasses for your photo) i know its going to fuk you up well.


----------



## michaeljdumpout (Feb 13, 2012)

gunslinger84 said:


> BUGS! ...flying black things coming outa the soil of my clone thats been struggling a little...
> ive never encountered this problam with my micro grows... a little help someone?


 Fungus flies.... Brother them shits will hollow your clones and eat your roots up...and they look like little lava around the root zone.... I lost a few 12/12ers from clones a few weeks ago


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 13, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahhaha, it looks radioactive! nice work swilly wabbit. me wants a brownie report tomorrowz or when ever you awaken from your zombie gheeful state of mind. how many oz to butter weight in that mix.? ah,i guess it dont matter really. its quality not quantity anyway.. and by the looks of that blinding butter,(needed to put on sunglasses for your photo) i know its going to fuk you up well.


oh yeah one more thingy.. go lite at first with this potent chit.. cuz you dont want to get sick, have a white out or a bad trip.. alrighty mate, alright.im
off to harvest a purple wreck now. cant wait to shmoke it up, smells amazing and looks so purple and pwetty.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Thats quite the shade of green


----------



## gunslinger84 (Feb 14, 2012)

michaeljdumpout said:


> Fungus flies.... Brother them shits will hollow your clones and eat your roots up...and they look like little lava around the root zone.... I lost a few 12/12ers from clones a few weeks ago


...shit...whats the best way to get rid of 'em?


----------



## gunslinger84 (Feb 14, 2012)

first flowers started showing today and i've only had them 3 or 4 days...and the fungus gnats are multiplying...
...i hate my life...haha... 
going to grab some neem...hopefully that does the trick...


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah, I watered with neem twice and they were gone. Also, sticky traps and paper plates to cover the dirt.


----------



## gargantuanganja (Feb 14, 2012)

What would happen if I tried this with a bona fide Colombian Gold sativa that takes like 16 weeks to flower? Would it be better just to go the two months in veg for the extra since I'm already wasting 4 months or does this give good results for tall, stretchy sativas, too?

p.s. I'm sorry if this was already covered, I didn't have the time to flip through 536 pages, lol


----------



## del66666 (Feb 14, 2012)

gargantuanganja said:


> What would happen if I tried this with a bona fide Colombian Gold sativa that takes like 16 weeks to flower? Would it be better just to go the two months in veg for the extra since I'm already wasting 4 months or does this give good results for tall, stretchy sativas, too?
> 
> p.s. I'm sorry if this was already covered, I didn't have the time to flip through 536 pages, lol


i would guess sativa would work better than some indica.......... id have thought pure indica are more liable to flower to small........


----------



## supchaka (Feb 14, 2012)

gargantuanganja said:


> What would happen if I tried this with a bona fide Colombian Gold sativa that takes like 16 weeks to flower? Would it be better just to go the two months in veg for the extra since I'm already wasting 4 months or does this give good results for tall, stretchy sativas, too?
> 
> p.s. I'm sorry if this was already covered, I didn't have the time to flip through 536 pages, lol


God that's a long time to tie up a cabinet with one plant. Id only do it if i had room for other plants still. Is the smoke really worth the time? I kinda have the mentality of growing the fast stuff indoors and the slow stuff outside.


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 14, 2012)

supchaka said:


> God that's a long time to tie up a cabinet with one plant. Id only do it if i had room for other plants still. Is the smoke really worth the time? I kinda have the mentality of growing the fast stuff indoors and the slow stuff outside.


I share your thoughts on the time issue as well!


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey del I'm almost 100% sure this has been asked multiple times in the thread... but you seem like a good sport

What nutrients are you using in your coco? I'm using H&G, hear good things about it, but the NPK is reallly wacky. Canna looks a little better but still high in the N. 
This isn't really a 12/12 question persay, just saw that Big Bomb cola though...
I feel like emulating exactly whatever it is your doing as close as possible might be a good idea
Already got a sweet setup in the lighting/humidity/temperature/CO2 department but nutrients have a sort of mystical aura about them

Got those 2 Kish seedlings sprouted btw, hopefully a good strain for the 12/12 method


----------



## kether noir (Feb 15, 2012)

93

now the tent is about full, in a closet i plan on doing 3 more 12/12 from seed. its just picking the strains, there is a lot. there is:

cheese x afghan
third dimension
vortex
kaboom x super lemon haze
super lemon haze
bubba kush 98
super bud
rockster's cheese
l.a. confidential

any recommendations for going 12/12 with the above strains? most are going to be vegging but the 3.


93 93/93


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 15, 2012)

He uses hesi as base I believe..

hammerhead for pk..




Thedillestpickle said:


> Hey del I'm almost 100% sure this has been asked multiple times in the thread... but you seem like a good sport
> 
> What nutrients are you using in your coco? I'm using H&G, hear good things about it, but the NPK is reallly wacky. Canna looks a little better but still high in the N.
> This isn't really a 12/12 question persay, just saw that Big Bomb cola though...
> ...


----------



## VapedGhost (Feb 15, 2012)

Whats the average yield for 12/12 from seed?


----------



## del66666 (Feb 15, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> He uses hesi as base I believe..
> 
> hammerhead for pk..


plus a bit of ionic and b cuzz which is possibly a new favourite ............


----------



## del66666 (Feb 15, 2012)

VapedGhost said:


> Whats the average yield for 12/12 from seed?


with an average light? grown by an average grower?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 15, 2012)

del66666 said:


> with an average light? grown by an average grower?


You have a method for doing 12's, one that you have perfected. 12/12's are NOT conducive to every strain.


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 15, 2012)

Never done any of them but heard good things about la con..
Ive got some SLH and also some bubblebomb x SLH I want to give a try once this lot is done


kether noir said:


> 93
> 
> now the tent is about full, in a closet i plan on doing 3 more 12/12 from seed. its just picking the strains, there is a lot. there is:
> 
> ...


----------



## del66666 (Feb 15, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> You have a method for doing 12's, one that you have perfected. 12/12's are NOT conducive to every strain.


ive found phenos that dont work but i havent found a strain that doesnt work 12-12 from seed..not yet anyway.....


----------



## del66666 (Feb 15, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Never done any of them but heard good things about la con..
> Ive got some SLH and also some bubblebomb x SLH I want to give a try once this lot is done


ellom mate how you doing......ive got like 50 i wat to try.......more tents needed...


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 15, 2012)

Glad to have you back delboy.. Was worried there for a bit 
I agree with you on the strain vs Pheno.. I'm finding it more difficult to believe a certain strain won't respond well.. I'm 100% so far for 12/12 but I've only done the 2.. Got another 4 on the go at the moment.. But like you said before there's no bad strains just bad phenos haha

When I got my dr120 I was shitting myself over the size and how large it was.. Now I'm looking at it thinking you know.. I could probably fit another one in this room.. Hell who needs a tent.. The whole room will do 




del66666 said:


> ellom mate how you doing......ive got like 50 i wat to try.......more tents needed...


----------



## del66666 (Feb 15, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Glad to have you back delboy.. Was worried there for a bit
> I agree with you on the strain vs Pheno.. I'm finding it more difficult to believe a certain strain won't respond well.. I'm 100% so far for 12/12 but I've only done the 2.. Got another 4 on the go at the moment.. But like you said before there's no bad strains just bad phenos haha
> 
> When I got my dr120 I was shitting myself over the size and how large it was.. Now I'm looking at it thinking you know.. I could probably fit another one in this room.. Hell who needs a tent.. The whole room will do


yeah mate im ok ,just life taking over... bit pissed at the pineapple kush fucking up but got a couple of oz out of it............got blue hash and dna lemon skunk on the go.....getting some kiwi skunk ready for a tent........yep time for my kids to leave home..got better uses for their bedrooms......


----------



## curly604 (Feb 15, 2012)

whats up guys , heres a shot of a couple DWC tuna kush girls i have going under my 290w spectra everythings lookig good so far just got to get these girls to fatten up


----------



## curly604 (Feb 15, 2012)

hey del you use shooting powder or a ripening formula of any kind? cheers


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 15, 2012)

the blue hash is fem'd right?
also that lemon skunk? was it reg or fem?

shame about the pineapple kush.. like you said at least you got summit 

more than happy with both my g13 labs.. the pineapple express is lovely and strong and the blueberry gum just tastes delicious..

got 2 tahoe og 1 tangerine dream and a exo cheese x blackrose on the go at the moment..
i have a feeling i may end up with at least 1 male.. not the end of the world though 



del66666 said:


> yeah mate im ok ,just life taking over... bit pissed at the pineapple kush fucking up but got a couple of oz out of it............got blue hash and dna lemon skunk on the go.....getting some kiwi skunk ready for a tent........yep time for my kids to leave home..got better uses for their bedrooms......


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 15, 2012)

the ionic or the b cuzz? or both?
which in the range are you using? a+b or the whole shebang?
do you use it with your hesi or instead of?




del66666 said:


> plus a bit of ionic and b cuzz which is possibly a new favourite ............


----------



## OldLuck (Feb 15, 2012)

is the exo cheese x blackrose from seed? if so by who? thxs manti


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 15, 2012)

heath's black rose male crossed with an original exodus cheese cut..
it was gifted by a certain southern fairy.. they not available for purchase unfortunately.. 
will certainly be interesting to say the least 


managed to get my mits on quite a few crosses
br x romulan
br x exo cheese
br f2
br x bsb



OldLuck said:


> is the exo cheese x blackrose from seed? if so by who? thxs manti


----------



## hope full (Feb 15, 2012)

dam i dont get on for a whie a dell comes back, good to see you posting again dell.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 15, 2012)

del66666 said:


> ive found phenos that dont work but i havent found a strain that doesnt work 12-12 from seed..not yet anyway.....


Of course they work!, some just do better with a few weeks of veg before flip.

Cheers


----------



## Thegawdson (Feb 15, 2012)

View attachment 2061693my 12/12 600w advanced nutes


----------



## michaeljdumpout (Feb 15, 2012)

The infamous del is back in the building


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 15, 2012)

Thegawdson said:


> View attachment 2061693my 12/12 600w advanced nutes


How long have they in?


----------



## VapedGhost (Feb 15, 2012)

del66666 said:


> with an average light? grown by an average grower?


400 watt hps fox farm ocean forest soil in 2 gal. pots.


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 15, 2012)

VapedGhost said:


> 400 watt hps fox farm ocean forest soil in 2 gal. pots.


nice signature! I remember the bape dayz!


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 15, 2012)

I wonder how a 3x6 SOG with 2k lights would work out with 25 plants 12/12fs
who knows could be the way of the future for cash croppers?


----------



## curly604 (Feb 16, 2012)

dpends on the strain haha , but i see where your going and i think you are correct sir  makes sense seeing as anyone with a vacant back closet or small room can start producing big numbers ..... more than enough to pay the rent.


----------



## del66666 (Feb 16, 2012)

curly604 said:


> hey del you use shooting powder or a ripening formula of any kind? cheers


last flower i used b cuzz nutes......b cuzz stimulator and hammerhead pk mate


----------



## del66666 (Feb 16, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> the blue hash is fem'd right?
> also that lemon skunk? was it reg or fem?
> 
> shame about the pineapple kush.. like you said at least you got summit
> ...


ive got pineapple express on my list mate.......its a long list......yes mate blue and lem are both fems...the blue hash has come up strong.


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 16, 2012)

Im chucking some DOG seeds in the flower room. 12/12 all the way


----------



## del66666 (Feb 16, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> the ionic or the b cuzz? or both?
> which in the range are you using? a+b or the whole shebang?
> do you use it with your hesi or instead of?


its been a bit mix and match but my intention is to try the b cuzz coco range, b cuzz a and b, stimulator and boost.............in the past ive done like a week on hesi...then a few feeds of ionic then the next week b cuzz........mix n match.......variety is the spice of life..


----------



## del66666 (Feb 16, 2012)

VapedGhost said:


> 400 watt hps fox farm ocean forest soil in 2 gal. pots.


1 1/2 dry per plant................


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 16, 2012)

critical overdrive pics bein uploaded del 4 week flower


----------



## del66666 (Feb 16, 2012)

michaeljdumpout said:


> The infamous del is back in the building


no bloody elvis though........


----------



## del66666 (Feb 16, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> critical overdrive pics bein uploaded del 4 week flower


where mate?


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 16, 2012)

critical overdrive


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 16, 2012)

Your onto a cracking yield Kev, going to be huge fat nugs


----------



## del66666 (Feb 16, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> critical overdrive
> 
> View attachment 2062268View attachment 2062269View attachment 2062270View attachment 2062271View attachment 2062272View attachment 2062273View attachment 2062274View attachment 2062276View attachment 2062278View attachment 2062279View attachment 2062280View attachment 2062281View attachment 2062282View attachment 2062291View attachment 2062300View attachment 2062301View attachment 2062302


top job mate looking like its going to be a winner...........


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 16, 2012)

nice one billy and del..gunna hit them with shooting powder and open sesame next week with canna boost


----------



## BullwinkleOG (Feb 16, 2012)

nice plant . do you have any pics of the critical overdrive around the time it started showing its first pistils?


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 16, 2012)

yea give me one min mate ill throw em up 8th january update


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 16, 2012)

8th january 2012 start of flower


----------



## kether noir (Feb 16, 2012)

very proper


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 16, 2012)

my other pic from yesterday are on page before this mate..that was january 8th pics above ...


----------



## MADnuggi (Feb 16, 2012)

just popped 2 Violator Kushes, gonna try 12/12 from seed.. 

Growing in coco with only canna A+B, big bud and overdrive you think i could hit 2oz ea?

..theyre under the 400hps with a couple tomato plants


...oh yeah ill put pics when it gets interesting


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 16, 2012)

its always interesting...no matter what stage


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 16, 2012)

Personally I wouldnt find a picture of a pot full of dirt/coco with a seed buried in it somewhere that interesting.. But maybe that's just me.. 

A sprout maybe.. Or some shots of the grow room setup




kevin murphy said:


> its always interesting...no matter what stage


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 16, 2012)

lmao mantazim..differnet people different views mate ..pot full of dirt is always sumat to be interested in ..it could sprout buds lol


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 16, 2012)

It's razzmatazz to you good sir!



kevin murphy said:


> lmao mantazim..differnet people different views mate ..pot full of dirt is always sumat to be interested in ..it could sprout buds lol


----------



## MADnuggi (Feb 16, 2012)

well cause you thought it was so interesting... here ya go

2 on the right are kush


----------



## gunslinger84 (Feb 16, 2012)

got a soil drench called sns 203 from my local hydro shop...day 2 after application and serious decrease in fungus gnat population...

...my homemade inline fan is working amazingly...had temp problems in the beginning but not anymore...half the cost of store bought...

flowers starting on my black haze...beginning signs starting on the ice and ss widow...
View attachment 2062891View attachment 2062892View attachment 2062893


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 16, 2012)

soz razttazzamamn lol


mantiszn said:


> It's razzmatazz to you good sir!


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 16, 2012)

its a few days late.. but nevertheless...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 16, 2012)

my avitar is whitney houston naked. say razzamazz how was the canna butter? what did it do to you ?


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 16, 2012)

I think they needed more butter... 
I wanted to start low and gauge from there..
How much did you use for say 12 cookies?



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> my avitar is whitney houston naked. say razzamazz how was the canna butter? what did it do to you ?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 16, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> I think they needed more butter...
> I wanted to start low and gauge from there..
> How much did you use for say 12 cookies?


lol.. i never really said how much for 12 cookies.. lol
if i were you i would do One oz of trim to One lb of butter. Just keep eating more cookies, somethings bound to happen eventually. just wait a bit in between cookies. but eat them all if need be..lol


----------



## Not A Game (Feb 16, 2012)

Truly inspirational.

I am about to start my 2nd grow EVER. I just started germinating my AK48 seeds last night. I will be growing them 12/12 from seed


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 16, 2012)

I did.. Lolz..
But the recipe I used only wanted 30g of butter.. I ate almost all of them..
The recipe I'm using next is 100g.. So I'm going to put 150g in and see what happens.. It's 5 times the amount so will hopefully do the trick 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol.. i never really said how much for 12 cookies.. lol
> if i were you i would do One oz of trim to One lb of butter. Just keep eating more cookies, somethings bound to happen eventually. just wait a bit in between cookies. but eat them all if need be..lol


----------



## gunslinger84 (Feb 16, 2012)

found what looks like the entire line of Canna products on a 20ft long wall at new hydro shop...i was so ready to make the switch to coco until i saw those bloody prices ...
i seem to recall way back in the thread Del and a few others were using Canna...is it any good?...anyone?...
just curious, cuz if its not too bad it'll be quite convenient to have everything i need at one shop less than a mile away


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 16, 2012)

*WOW*
It Has Taken Me About *A WEEK*
But I 
have now
_read the whole thread_
Every.Single.Page*!*
and....
(I apologize in advance to Mrs Del66666)... but I think I am slightly in luv with Delboy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
......... after this ...........
my Life has forever been changed!
I have turned *Twelver!*
Thank You Del for showing me the *Light*!!!!!!!!! The Big fat 600W and 400W Light!!!!!!!!!!!
I (heart) You


----------



## MADnuggi (Feb 16, 2012)

So 2oz a plant is a reasonable goal under the 400 watter?

...im just trying to figure out how far apart I have to plant them to keep myself goin


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 16, 2012)

yes 



MADnuggi said:


> So 2oz a plant is a reasonable goal under the 400 watter?
> 
> ...im just trying to figure out how far apart I have to plant them to keep myself goin



del's got a fangirl 
we all <3 del!

edit: "another" fangirl lolz
edit edit: billy's the other..



MISSPHOEBE said:


> *WOW*
> It Has Taken Me About *A WEEK*
> But I
> have now
> ...


dude its not that expensive.. like $20 worth of a+b will last about a full grow for 4 plants..
i use canna.. did 2 plants got just under 10oz and only used half of my a+b..
i did buy some other stuff though..



gunslinger84 said:


> found what looks like the entire line of Canna products on a 20ft long wall at new hydro shop...i was so ready to make the switch to coco until i saw those bloody prices ...
> i seem to recall way back in the thread Del and a few others were using Canna...is it any good?...anyone?...
> just curious, cuz if its not too bad it'll be quite convenient to have everything i need at one shop less than a mile away


----------



## Gioganja (Feb 16, 2012)

*

PHOTO UPDATE: HALFWAY THROUGH WEEK FOUR

Here are shots from yesterday.
here are all four
here is the blue widow from above
here she is at an angle so you can see here three healthy tops. I have to brag a bit about this one, guys.
this is fastbud1 from above
and at an angle; here you can see that she did not respond as well to topping as the other two did. She has a few deformed fan leaves that are growing at odd angles, and there has been some undesirable stretching and formation among the preflowers. HOWEVER, I have noticed recovery since yesterday.

here is fastbud two from above.
she displays diesel-dominant phenotypes and has responded very well to topping
here she is close-up. notice the nice, healthy tops
this is fastbud 3, who has remained un-topped as a control of sorts.
here you can see how she exhibits nice, prolific budding.

I attribute most of my plants' fast, expansive growth to my nutrient profile. BUD IGNITOR, by Advanced nutrients will maximize budding sites, therefore directly increasing your yield. Check it out here:

http://advancednutrients.com/hydropo...nformation.php

Even if used stand-alone, this wonderful supplement will make very happy puppies out of your girls.
I recommend BUD IGNITOR to all growers, period.
SO FAR, 12/12 HAS PROVIDED VERY SATISFYING DATA TOWARD FUTURE EXPERIMENTS. I feel that you can really test 
a strain's genetics by growing this way. For example, I've observed:
-how plants recover from stress while simultaneously entering the flowering phase
-how plants react to nutrients while young
-how plant tissue develops while forced to flower early
*the stalk hardens up pretty quick, even if it's been stretched
-How and where pre-flowers tend to form on photoperiod-governed strains vs autoflowering(ruderalis-derived) strains when started in 12/12

ALL IN ALL, I'd say this has proven to be a very, very educational grow, and I will take what I've learned and apply it in the future to maximize harvests and minimize wait time.
​
​
*


----------



## del66666 (Feb 16, 2012)

Not A Game said:


> Truly inspirational.
> 
> I am about to start my 2nd grow EVER. I just started germinating my AK48 seeds last night. I will be growing them 12/12 from seed


welcome to our club mate............treat the place like home........but dont put your feet on the furniture......


----------



## Thegawdson (Feb 16, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> How long have they in?


tree and half weeks


----------



## st0wner (Feb 16, 2012)

here are my two girls at 12/12 they started in dec so about 8 weeks in now


----------



## del66666 (Feb 16, 2012)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> *WOW*
> It Has Taken Me About *A WEEK*
> But I
> have now
> ...


thanks for your very kind words and really glad you enjoyed our thread.....feel free to post your stuff here......have no fear as mrs del66666 hasnt been seen since i built the new patio.


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 16, 2012)

sometimes i wonder how much of a "joke" this recurring theme is *efg* 



del66666 said:


> have no fear as mrs del66666 hasnt been seen since i built the new patio.


----------



## Thegawdson (Feb 16, 2012)

can you top plants after they started flower


----------



## del66666 (Feb 16, 2012)

MADnuggi said:


> So 2oz a plant is a reasonable goal under the 400 watter?
> 
> ...im just trying to figure out how far apart I have to plant them to keep myself goin


hell yeah anything is possible here in the 12-12 from seed world.


----------



## del66666 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thegawdson said:


> can you top plants after they started flower


not a good idea............


----------



## del66666 (Feb 16, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> sometimes i wonder how much of a "joke" this recurring theme is *efg*


makes me wonder sometimes too mate..........


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 16, 2012)

There u go again with the patio. Anyway Sinbad whats happening?


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 16, 2012)

they look really healthy and green.. but buds look really underdeveloped for 8 weeks more so the one on the left.. hopefully they'll plump up fast..



st0wner said:


> here are my two girls at 12/12 they started in dec so about 8 weeks in now


----------



## Bluejeans (Feb 16, 2012)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> *WOW*
> It Has Taken Me About *A WEEK*
> But I
> have now
> ...



Hehehe, Reverend Del strikes again. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## del66666 (Feb 16, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> There u go again with the patio. Anyway Sinbad whats happening?


the patio is getting very big now...........but then i have been married 7 times ..............


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 16, 2012)

don't forget all your illegitimate children that mysteriously disappeared...



del66666 said:


> the patio is getting very big now...........but then i have been married 7 times ..............


----------



## del66666 (Feb 16, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> Hehehe, Reverend Del strikes again. Welcome to the thread!


im preaching the word of 12-12 from seed.............praise the 12...............


----------



## del66666 (Feb 16, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> don't forget all your illegitimate children that mysteriously disappeared...


got them working up chimneys.......


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 16, 2012)

needs sound..

[video=youtube;c-HgBrVLv5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-HgBrVLv5I[/video]



del66666 said:


> im preaching the word of 12-12 from seed.............praise the 12...............


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 16, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> my avitar is whitney houston naked. say razzamazz how was the canna butter? what did it do to you ?


Whitney aint ever looked that good!! LOL!


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 16, 2012)

Gioganja said:


> *
> 
> PHOTO UPDATE: HALFWAY THROUGH WEEK FOUR
> 
> ...


Looking good!!


----------



## Bluejeans (Feb 16, 2012)

Wave our banner high! Oh wait, it's me that's high...


----------



## del66666 (Feb 16, 2012)

dinafem blue hash.......


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 16, 2012)

that's some stout indica goodness


del66666 said:


> dinafem blue hash.......


----------



## del66666 (Feb 16, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> that's some stout indica goodness


she shaw is mate......in b and q compost..........


----------



## Gioganja (Feb 16, 2012)

what strain are these?


----------



## Gioganja (Feb 16, 2012)

del66666 said:


> not a good idea............


I concur with this, however, the beauty of this thread and especially the whole process of 12/12 from seed is that you learn the key times for all the strains you grow. For instance, my rule is to top once I see the basic structures of internodal branches begin to form. Luckily for me, that was about ten days before I saw pre-flowers. The blue widow, however, flowered about five days later than the fastbuds. THEREFORE, I now know to top fastbuds on day 14. And since the blue venom develops fast but flowers later, it can be topped on day 14 also to ensure multiple healthy tops!


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 16, 2012)

Gioganja said:


> I concur with this, however, the beauty of this thread and especially the whole process of 12/12 from seed is that you learn the key times for all the strains you grow. For instance, my rule is to top once I see the basic structures of internodal branches begin to form. Luckily for me, that was about ten days before I saw pre-flowers. The blue widow, however, flowered about five days later than the fastbuds. THEREFORE, I now know to top fastbuds on day 14. And since the blue venom develops fast but flowers later, it can be topped on day 14 also to ensure multiple healthy tops!


Yes but does it increase yield? 
with 12/12(from seed or not from seed) the clock is ticking and you don't want to be stressing your plants. Your limited veg window with 12/12 from seed means you want to squeeze in as much vegging as possible before the plant begins to flower. Anything that slows down growth sounds like a bad idea to me. But we will see perhaps the lower more even canopy will enable more thorough lighting which could influence the yield positively


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 16, 2012)

del66666 said:


> dinafem blue hash.......


How many weeks old is she?


----------



## Gioganja (Feb 16, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> Yes but does it increase yield?
> with 12/12(from seed or not from seed) the clock is ticking and you don't want to be stressing your plants. Your limited veg window with 12/12 from seed means you want to squeeze in as much vegging as possible before the plant begins to flower. Anything that slows down growth sounds like a bad idea to me. But we will see perhaps the lower more even canopy will enable more thorough lighting which could influence the yield positively



I'm going to take this as an opportunity to clear the fog around this topic for everyone 

-Topping ALWAYS increases yield IF AND ONLY IF you excecute the procedure 1-7 days before your plant begins its flowering stage.
*The reason for this is simple. Prior to flowering, your plants prioritize their ATP(adenosine triphosphate) {ENERGY STORES} in a way that favors vegetative growth. Topping now will simply cause your plants to adjust to the injury by growing out the nearest internodal structures as new tops.

HOWEVER:: Topping once flowering begins can adversely affect your yield because NOW, ATP priority has been given to forming flowers rather than to grow more branches and to grow taller. This is a survival mechanism hardwired into your plants' DNA. Topping now causes your plant to react to the injury by temporarily halting the production of flowers in order to heal; the injury caused by topping threatens the plant's health during any phase of growth.

***in vegetation it is easier to recover from, but in flowering, the plant is stretching its ATP very thinly in order to continue to grow and produce flowers. When you top in this phase, the plant first takes ATP from the growth process, then from the flower-production process in order to recover from being topped. THIS CAN PROLONG YOUR FLOWERING PHASE BY 1-2 WEEKS AND EVEN STUNT YOUR ULTIMATE YIELD.


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 16, 2012)

Gioganja said:


> I'm going to take this as an opportunity to clear the fog around this topic for everyone
> 
> -Topping ALWAYS increases yield IF AND ONLY IF you excecute the procedure 1-7 days before your plant begins its flowering stage.
> *The reason for this is simple. Prior to flowering, your plants prioritize their ATP(adenosine triphosphate) {ENERGY STORES} in a way that favors vegetative growth. Topping now will simply cause your plants to adjust to the injury by growing out the nearest internodal structures as new tops.
> ...


Biology 201 (botany)! Well put!


----------



## Gioganja (Feb 16, 2012)

Why thank you!


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 16, 2012)

Gioganja said:


> Why thank you!


Only giving due respect! Science is my passion, so to hear it properly implemented into the culture is great!


----------



## Gioganja (Feb 16, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Only giving due respect! Science is my passion, so to hear it properly implemented into the culture is great!


we all would do well to research it each day! Dank brains=Dank buds!!


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 16, 2012)

Gioganja said:


> we all would do well to research it each day! Dank brains=Dank buds!!


Without any doubt!


----------



## supchaka (Feb 16, 2012)

The simple fact that the plants from 12/12 are starting to bud at only around 4" tall in the beginning, topping them would be removing half the plant. So yeah I'd see that as a bad idea 


And yeah I'm exaggerating on the half the plant thing. If you wanted a bush though you wouldn't be going 12/12 to begin with.


----------



## Gioganja (Feb 16, 2012)

I mean no offense, but you are mistaken. I remove only half a centimeter of my plants tops with a nail clipper. Doing this allows the lower nodes to be exposed without sacrificing new growth. I will include a diagram here:


the reason for this is that your plant requires less recovery, while still prioritizing growth to the internodes, allowing for a great bush, EVEN in 12/12. I will prove this in my grow thread on saturday, when I post my LST shots after only 4 weeks from seed


----------



## supchaka (Feb 16, 2012)

Let me rephrase that. With "my" cabinet, lights, pot sizes, etc. a bush isn't what "I" will ever be going for 12/12 from seed. I'm squeezing 6 plants into 3sq ft.


----------



## OldLuck (Feb 16, 2012)

What is fimming?


----------



## supchaka (Feb 16, 2012)

You had to go there didn't you old luck? Well I'd say your in luck cuz there will probably be a diagram to follow!


----------



## Thegawdson (Feb 16, 2012)

View attachment 2063786View attachment 2063787


----------



## OldLuck (Feb 16, 2012)

That would be perfect supchaka. That is what his topping look like.


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 16, 2012)

Thegawdson said:


> View attachment 2063786View attachment 2063787


the girls are looking thirsty!


----------



## loquacious (Feb 16, 2012)

Just my two cents but, I am currently growing 12/12 from seed for the first time and could not be happier with the results so far! I see no loss in yield (from looking at pictures from previous grows) and will grow 12/12 from now on.


----------



## Thegawdson (Feb 16, 2012)

meter said there good lols


----------



## Gioganja (Feb 16, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Let me rephrase that. With "my" cabinet, lights, pot sizes, etc. a bush isn't what "I" will ever be going for 12/12 from seed. I'm squeezing 6 plants into 3sq ft.


you could still maximize tops. Just do a sog


----------



## Thegawdson (Feb 16, 2012)

i may put them in 10 g pots try sog


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 16, 2012)

Gioganja said:


> I mean no offense, but you are mistaken. I remove only half a centimeter of my plants tops with a nail clipper. Doing this allows the lower nodes to be exposed without sacrificing new growth. I will include a diagram here:
> 
> View attachment 2063782
> the reason for this is that your plant requires less recovery, while still prioritizing growth to the internodes, allowing for a great bush, EVEN in 12/12. I will prove this in my grow thread on saturday, when I post my LST shots after only 4 weeks from seed


I've topped a few plants removing only the uppermost growth on a number of colas in my grow and will be using them as a comparisson. I topped them 2 days into 12/12 and they are a long flowering sativa strain
I will be able to prove or disprove the idea in about 3 months time. They however are not 12/12 from seed and I will not be topping my 12ers.

I can see how it would work, given that 3 buds will cover more surface area than one. All theory aside, the final weight will be what determines if this technique works or doesn't


----------



## supchaka (Feb 16, 2012)

Just for shits and giggles what do you guys run your lights at? I'm on from 6am-6pm Works well for me as long as the wife doesn't get too froggy in the closet after 6. I'm pretty light proof but I still gotta get on her about not turning the light on in there after nighty night.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 17, 2012)

7pm to 7am


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 17, 2012)

5:45am-5:45pm


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 17, 2012)

Since I have turned 12 I am gonna need seedzzzzzzzzzz .... whos been making their own seeds?.... or feminized seeds?..... if so are you using Colloidal silver?...... any tips from anyone?..... cheers Twelvers!


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 17, 2012)

I also run my lights at night. 1 it's safer as I'm in the house and 2 it costs about half the price  8pm to 8am then when flowering sometimes switch to 9pm to 8am .. Good Ol 11-13 



MISSPHOEBE said:


> 7pm to 7am


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 17, 2012)

I run from 5pm-4:45am

Saves me some money on electricity with the time of use thing

Also It means I have all the time I need to water or do cleaning in the room. If I ran during the day I would have very little time before It's time to go to work and won't be able to spend the time needed with the plants

I do 11:45 but I think I could cut it down even further as my strain is 90% sativa, but they look like they are starting to flower a bit so I'll just leave it be


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 17, 2012)

12/12ers growing indica dominant strains may benefit from a 13/11 day/night photoperiod. I've read that indicas will eventually flower under that timing but it just takes a little longer... longer vegging phase is probably not such a bad thing when doing 12/12

Just a thought... i mean... I guess this isn't the right thread for that afterall lol... gotta have a seperate thread for the 13/11from seed lol


----------



## BullwinkleOG (Feb 17, 2012)

i read that some indicas can flower with as much as 14 hours of light. most plants dont need 12 hours. outdoors in most areas never gets 12 hours of darkness especially for the full flowering period. i think your right though pickle, it would def. be beneficial, if i were doing it i would at least do it until it showed its first pistils then switch to 12/12


----------



## curly604 (Feb 17, 2012)

i gave my buddy a clone and he keeps it in his window , we only get 8 hours of light here in the winter and the damn thing still wont flower .... kinda weird


----------



## BullwinkleOG (Feb 17, 2012)

how old is it? they take a while to mature, although i figure a clone would be mature and ready to flower


----------



## del66666 (Feb 17, 2012)

BullwinkleOG said:


> how old is it? they take a while to mature, although i figure a clone would be mature and ready to flower


correct..............


----------



## del66666 (Feb 17, 2012)

so then who else adds aspirin to their feed........................


----------



## BullwinkleOG (Feb 17, 2012)

aspirin? wow. i know it comes from a tree bark but it scares me. What benefits does it have?


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 17, 2012)

heard of it never tried it..whats the effects del good or bad


----------



## del66666 (Feb 17, 2012)

it contains a natural chemical which is produced by plants to fight bugs and disease.......im going low dose every feed but just read once a week 1 tablet per gallon.....


----------



## BullwinkleOG (Feb 17, 2012)

hmm i wonder if its effective against mites. do you know if its just preventative or if it is offensive as well?


----------



## del66666 (Feb 17, 2012)

spray it or feed it....stimulates the plants natural defense.....to be used to prevent rather than cure............


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 17, 2012)

*random shots of critical overdrive 17/2/12 *


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 17, 2012)

"""""""" *Aspirin Water for your Plants???
MARTHA MCBURNEY, the master gardener in charge of the demonstration vegetable garden at the University of Rhode Island, had a bee in her bonnet. After reading up on the 'Systematic Acquired Resistance' (SAR) in plants, which helps boost their immune system, she became convinced that aspirin would render their immune system even stronger and keep them healthier. Although richly laughed at, last summer she tested 'aspirin water' on a variety of plan 

How much, and how often? 

The dosage Martha arrived at after numerous experiments was 1.5 aspirin (81 gr. strength) to two gallons of water. Important note: The tablets should be the uncoated type. She also added two tablespoons of yucca extract to help the aspirin water stick better to the leaves. (The yucca extract can be substituted with a mild liquid soap). 

SPRAYING 

Finally, Martha divised a schedule of spraying once every three weeks, no matter the type of plant. The summer when Martha first started testing aspirin water was not the best, weather-wise. It was cool, rainy and damp. Yet, by the end of the season, the plants growing in the raised beds on which the aspirin water had been used looked like they were on steroids! They were huge and green and insects-free. Some disease seemed even to have reversed themselves on cucumbers affected by a virus. 

Our master gardener now recommends her 'aspirin water' to just about everybody. From people who grow oats to orchids. All have found that plants do remarkably better when given small amounts of aspirin water. It does really well on potted plants too. Specimen are more vigorous and are having fewer problems with aphids and the typical things that can build up on house plants in general. 

ASPIRIN IMPROVES SEED GERMINATION 

Martha also sprayed the aspirin water on the seeds directly sowed in the ground. The result was close to 100 per cent seed germination, compared to spotty germination in the other trial beds. 

Martha's experience caused scientists at the University of Arizona (along with the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA)), to start studying how salicylic acid (main component in aspirin) induces plants into releasing their natural defences against harmful fungi, bacteria and viruses. According to an article by Dean Fosdick of the Associated Press, "They envision it as a commercially viable alternative to synthetic pesticides in a natural way to extend the life of susceptible yet popular crops." 

One question, though: Is this an organic method? Well, not really. Aspirin (acetylsalicylic acid) is 'derived' from the white willow tree, Salix alba. Studies are now being conducted on plants using pure willow extracts to compare the effects to aspirin. 

CUT FLOWERS THAT LAST FOREVER? 

Adding an aspirin to a vase of fresh-cut flowers to keep them longer in better shape is often dismissed as an old wives' tale. But current researches have come up with an explanation in favour of using a tablet. Here is why: the wound of a cut flower stimulates the production of a substance that helps the stem fight off potential disease at the injured spot ... but, alas, greatly hastens the wilting process. Aspirin halts the formation of said substance. This, in turn, keeps the flowers looking young and prevents premature wilting...""""""""""*


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 17, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> View attachment 2064267View attachment 2064268View attachment 2064269View attachment 2064270View attachment 2064271View attachment 2064272
> 
> *random shots of critical overdrive 17/2/12 *


Lovely looking ladies Kev. What nutes and all that do you use?


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 17, 2012)

All im using at moment is canna flores and algamic..next week start the beastie bloom and top shooter with the canna mate


----------



## BullwinkleOG (Feb 17, 2012)

how many days from 12/12 are they?


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 17, 2012)

Coming upto 5 weeks mate


----------



## BullwinkleOG (Feb 17, 2012)

nice. i have my first 3 seeds going 12/12 too small to post however i have 2 clones in flower at 20 days and i really hope they look as good as those man


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks pal..im hoping the top shooter and bestie blooms are gunna add alot more weight to it


----------



## supchaka (Feb 17, 2012)

150 watt HPS day 70, possibly coming down Sunday
View attachment 2064633


----------



## del66666 (Feb 17, 2012)

supchaka said:


> 150 watt HPS day 70, possibly coming down Sunday
> View attachment 2064633View attachment 2064634


looking mighty fine there mate...


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 17, 2012)

supchaka said:


> 150 watt HPS day 70, possibly coming down Sunday
> View attachment 2064633View attachment 2064634


Loooking great!!


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 17, 2012)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> """""""" *Aspirin Water for your Plants???
> MARTHA MCBURNEY, the master gardener in charge of the demonstration vegetable garden at the University of Rhode Island, had a bee in her bonnet. After reading up on the 'Systematic Acquired Resistance' (SAR) in plants, which helps boost their immune system, she became convinced that aspirin would render their immune system even stronger and keep them healthier. Although richly laughed at, last summer she tested 'aspirin water' on a variety of plan
> 
> How much, and how often?
> ...


awesome information!


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 17, 2012)

but do still ph the water after adding the asprin?


----------



## del66666 (Feb 17, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> but do still ph the water after adding the asprin?


i chuck mine in with the nutes then ph


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 17, 2012)

del66666 said:


> i chuck mine in with the nutes then ph


Makes sense! I was just wondering if the acidity of the asprin would be effected, lessening is productivity!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 17, 2012)

oh my god kevin, i love that smokey seductive photo session you did with the girls. those pix are sooooo fuckin SEXY!! did you use filter of something to get that effect? your turning into quite the photographer. 
I made some hash oil with my used vaped herb.. easy reciepe. put herb in a jar, cover with everclear, shake for 40 secs, filter through a 220 micron bag into a glass flat dish, sit until the alchohol evaporates. Have a fabulouso weekend. 
View attachment 2064739


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 17, 2012)

thanks hun and no not a good photographer me lol


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 17, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh my god kevin, i love that smokey seductive photo session you did with the girls. those pix are sooooo fuckin SEXY!! did you use filter of something to get that effect? your turning into quite the photographer.
> I made some hash oil with my used vaped herb.. easy reciepe. put herb in a jar, cover with everclear, shake for 40 secs, filter through a 220 micron bag into a glass flat dish, sit until the alchohol evaporates. Have a fabulouso weekend.
> View attachment 2064739


That's a really good recipe, I might have to try that out!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 17, 2012)

oh its real good.gotta rise , rise up to the top...cant stop how high can U GET?
[video=youtube_share;iatjMEp3bxw]http://youtu.be/iatjMEp3bxw[/video]


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 17, 2012)

nom nom.. i wish we could get everclear in teh uk :/



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh my god kevin, i love that smokey seductive photo session you did with the girls. those pix are sooooo fuckin SEXY!! did you use filter of something to get that effect? your turning into quite the photographer.
> I made some hash oil with my used vaped herb.. easy reciepe. put herb in a jar, cover with everclear, shake for 40 secs, filter through a 220 micron bag into a glass flat dish, sit until the alchohol evaporates. Have a fabulouso weekend.
> View attachment 2064739


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 17, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> nom nom.. i wish we could get everclear in teh uk :/


You could always make an equivalent!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 17, 2012)

what? you cant get everclear ! what kind of opressive society are you living in!?lol.. what a fuckin outrage. illl get you ur everclear silly rabbit. whens your birthday?


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 17, 2012)

we can get isopropyl alcohol at 99% but not that stuff.. i think everclear is better right?
i've heard you can buy it at corner stores there haha..

i'm four months away from completing my yearly lifecycle.. metaphorically speaking.. or something..





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what? you cant get everclear ! what kind of opressive society are you living in!?lol.. what a fuckin outrage. illl get you ur everclear silly rabbit. whens your birthday?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 17, 2012)

haha, yearly lifecycle..
yeah you can get it at any liquor store in washington state. Cali you can prob buy it in the supermarkets.Every state is different but its readily available. Well 4 months is a long time to wait . Maybe i will send it to you for your easter present so you can lay more better high protien eggs for all the lovely uk easter egg hunts. lol


----------



## Gioganja (Feb 17, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> I've topped a few plants removing only the uppermost growth on a number of colas in my grow and will be using them as a comparisson. I topped them 2 days into 12/12 and they are a long flowering sativa strain
> I will be able to prove or disprove the idea in about 3 months time. They however are not 12/12 from seed and I will not be topping my 12ers.
> 
> I can see how it would work, given that 3 buds will cover more surface area than one. All theory aside, the final weight will be what determines if this technique works or doesn't


you dont have to make any changes during this stage of your grow. I started mine with this experiment as the premise so that i could share my data with all of you


----------



## Gioganja (Feb 17, 2012)

supchaka said:


> 150 watt HPS day 70, possibly coming down Sunday
> View attachment 2064633View attachment 2064634


I think my pants moved. Look at those gorgeous red stems!


----------



## Thegawdson (Feb 17, 2012)

3lil update for yll hoes


----------



## Thegawdson (Feb 17, 2012)

just started flowering im in Foxfarm soil but i thinking i should switch to coco??


----------



## del66666 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thegawdson said:


> just started flowering im in Foxfarm soil but i thinking i should switch to coco??


what size pots are those and what size pots you potting up to?


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 17, 2012)

Thegawdson said:


> just started flowering im in Foxfarm soil but i thinking i should switch to coco??


Sounds like a good idea!


----------



## del66666 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thegawdson said:


> just started flowering im in Foxfarm soil but i thinking i should switch to coco??


let me start again..........what size pots are those plants in? how long they been in them? were you planning on repotting them into bigger pots? if so what size?


----------



## BullwinkleOG (Feb 17, 2012)

i topped my White Widow 3or 4 days into 12/12 and i personally think its looking very good however it isnt from seed


----------



## jim B (Feb 17, 2012)

Dutch passion blueberry 12/12 from seed, 250w hos in soil with chem nutes


----------



## supchaka (Feb 17, 2012)

jim B said:


> Dutch passion blueberry 12/12 from seed, 250w hos in soil with chem nutes


Me no see u photo


----------



## Thegawdson (Feb 17, 2012)

del66666 said:


> let me start again..........what size pots are those plants in? how long they been in them? were you planning on repotting them into bigger pots? if so what size?


Well there in 3 gal pots right now I'm planNing on going up to 5 or 10 gal pit they been in 3 and a half weeks


----------



## Thegawdson (Feb 17, 2012)

BullwinkleOG said:


> i topped my White Widow 3or 4 days into 12/12 and i personally think its looking very good however it isnt from seed



Well there in 3 gal pots right now I'm planNing on going up to 5 or 10 gal pit they been in 3 and a half weeks​
​


----------



## fslashthroat (Feb 17, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh my god kevin, i love that smokey seductive photo session you did with the girls. those pix are sooooo fuckin SEXY!! did you use filter of something to get that effect? your turning into quite the photographer.
> I made some hash oil with my used vaped herb.. easy reciepe. put herb in a jar, cover with everclear, shake for 40 secs, filter through a 220 micron bag into a glass flat dish, sit until the alchohol evaporates. Have a fabulouso weekend.


pic looks like one of my curry shits!


----------



## blimey (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm thinking of trying a 12/12 grow but I hear some strains don't like it as much as others. Can you guys recommend some strains that have done well?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 17, 2012)

fslashthroat said:


> pic looks like one of my curry shits!


haha, yeah butthead.,cool, now what does it look like? 



[video=youtube_share;u1hJx98foR8]http://youtu.be/u1hJx98foR8[/video]


----------



## Gioganja (Feb 17, 2012)

Thegawdson said:


> just started flowering im in Foxfarm soil but i thinking i should switch to coco??


I use foxfarm ocean forest and I always get rewarded with exceptionally tasty flowers.


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 17, 2012)

Gioganja said:


> I use foxfarm ocean forest and I always get rewarded with exceptionally tasty flowers.


I'm hooked on ancient forest!


----------



## Gioganja (Feb 18, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> I'm hooked on ancient forest!


ancient forest? Go on...


----------



## del66666 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thegawdson said:


> Well there in 3 gal pots right now I'm planNing on going up to 5 or 10 gal pit they been in 3 and a half weeks


10 gallons? 50 litres.....i dont think id replant them into coco now cause with the 3 gallons of foxfarm soil you already have in there at the centre may cause problems when you change the feed to coco feed and change the ph.....i could be wrong though.......


----------



## del66666 (Feb 18, 2012)

blimey said:


> I'm thinking of trying a 12/12 grow but I hear some strains don't like it as much as others. Can you guys recommend some strains that have done well?


try big bomb i think you will be impressed..........or hash bomb , bubblegum, ak, grapefruit, rocklock, lemon skunk.....


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 18, 2012)

.... cannot wait to get my paws on some *Lemon Skunk*.... payday please hurry...... am going to order some coco today!... I am about to lose my *Coco Virginity!.*......


----------



## Gioganja (Feb 18, 2012)

del66666 said:


> try big bomb i think you will be impressed..........or hash bomb , bubblegum, ak, grapefruit, rocklock, lemon skunk.....


Varieties of Diesel love this grow method. I have three plants flowering like they've been doing it for two weeks, and they've only just begun five days ago.


----------



## del66666 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thegawdson said:


> Well there in 3 gal pots right now I'm planNing on going up to 5 or 10 gal pit they been in 3 and a half weeks


also why such big pots............biggest i use with either compost or coco is 10 litre....


----------



## del66666 (Feb 18, 2012)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> .... cannot wait to get my paws on some *Lemon Skunk*.... payday please hurry...... am going to order some coco today!... I am about to lose my *Coco Virginity!.*......


what coco you going for?.what nutes you going to use?....you going to start them straight in coco?....also what brand of lemon skunk?........i think you will love the coco.......im running coco with most of my plants and back to the old days compost with a fewat the moment....just thought id see if im any better at growing with compost these days...


----------



## del66666 (Feb 18, 2012)

Gioganja said:


> Varieties of Diesel love this grow method. I have three plants flowering like they've been doing it for two weeks, and they've only just begun five days ago.


got some kiwi skunk thats supposed to have diesel crossed in it......


----------



## loquacious (Feb 18, 2012)

I was wondering when would you recommend topping a plant that is grown 12/12 from seed?


----------



## del66666 (Feb 18, 2012)

loquacious said:


> I was wondering when would you recommend topping a plant that is grown 12/12 from seed?


at the earliest you possibly can......before the flowering sets in....they say 2 weeks recovery.....


----------



## del66666 (Feb 18, 2012)

loquacious said:


> I was wondering when would you recommend topping a plant that is grown 12/12 from seed?


however its not something i would ever do ...i prefer lst


----------



## loquacious (Feb 18, 2012)

del66666 said:


> however its not something i would ever do ...i prefer lst


Thank you. I will be topping on my next 12/12 grow. Which will be Sour Cream, Confidential Cheese, Blue Hash, Blue Widow, and Diesel.


----------



## del66666 (Feb 18, 2012)

random pics.....


----------



## del66666 (Feb 18, 2012)

loquacious said:


> Thank you. I will be topping on my next 12/12 grow. Which will be Sour Cream, Confidential Cheese, Blue Hash, Blue Widow, and Diesel.


blue hash......


----------



## loquacious (Feb 18, 2012)

del66666 said:


> blue hash......


Is this a current grow? If not, how was the yield and smoke?


----------



## del66666 (Feb 18, 2012)

loquacious said:


> Is this a current grow? If not, how was the yield and smoke?


that was 1 of them 3-4 days ago.......looking good and strong though so far...


----------



## del66666 (Feb 18, 2012)

random pics day i guess.......


----------



## loquacious (Feb 18, 2012)

Ooooweeeee!


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 18, 2012)

del66666 said:


> what coco you going for?.what nutes you going to use?....you going to start them straight in coco?....also what brand of lemon skunk?........i think you will love the coco.......im running coco with most of my plants and back to the old days compost with a fewat the moment....just thought id see if im any better at growing with compost these days...



I was thinking Bricks! But they don't really say much about them on my online grow shop........ I have been using Canna nutes for soil........ but I think I want some Hesi nutes for coco........ Lemon Skunk from my growshop doesn´t say I am assuming it is GHS? ... from what I am reading COCO seems to be having a Hydro effect on plants which is prob. why YOURS are so TREEEEmendous.... ?


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Del, are you using any additives? (non NPK related)
I'm hoping not so I can stop buying them, just trying to confirm my suspicions that they are unneccessary


----------



## del66666 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> Hey Del, are you using any additives? (non NPK related)
> I'm hoping not so I can stop buying them, just trying to confirm my suspicions that they are unneccessary


i used a little bloom stimulator last time on a couple of plants but nothing to report on that, its been just pk for all my plants mate........


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 18, 2012)

hi delski, how ave you been mate?


----------



## del66666 (Feb 18, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hi delski, how ave you been mate?


not bad ambernooski........experimenting with growing mediums and different ph...........doing a few in compost too just for someting different.........hows things with you..i must check in on your thread to see how your garden is going..........one more grow after this one and then im breeding.........my plants not me.....hows life treating you.....i hope its being kind..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 18, 2012)

del66666 said:


> not bad ambernooski........experimenting with growing mediums and different ph...........doing a few in compost too just for someting different.........hows things with you..i must check in on your thread to see how your garden is going..........one more grow after this one and then im breeding.........my plants not me.....hows life treating you.....i hope its being kind..


thats great delski! trying new methods and tehniques keeps it interesting and challenging.
im well thanks. Im moving to arizona and will be harvesting my waterfarm beast and taking down all my gear next Sunday. Then i wont be growing for a while. 
Im looking foward to moving and growing in the desert. seems like its going to be sooo much more laid back in AZ then here. Im really excited to be moving to a warmer sunny place. 
Please stop by my waterfarm grow.. just hit the link in my sig. to check out my girl. 
Thanks for everything mate, this is a great journal you have . Your very kind to help so many people learn how to grow. well got to go get my taxes done. have a fabulous weekend. take it easy. 
Ambz


----------



## del66666 (Feb 18, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> thats great delski! trying new methods and tehniques keeps it interesting and challenging.
> im well thanks. Im moving to arizona and will be harvesting my waterfarm beast and taking down all my gear next Sunday. Then i wont be growing for a while.
> Im looking foward to moving and growing in the desert. seems like its going to be sooo much more laid back in AZ then here. Im really excited to be moving to a warmer sunny place.
> Please stop by my waterfarm grow.. just hit the link in my sig. to check out my girl.
> ...


glad things are looking on the up for you, hope you enjoy the heat, watch out for snakes...............let me know as and when you start and i will send you a home warming present.........taxes hmmmmmm glad i dont have those to deal with......i really cant believe how the thread took off....i like to think of it as a bit of a hippy commune.......peace to one and all...happy weekend to you and catch you soon.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 18, 2012)

_hahahaha I am groovin on your avatar Del Boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
can I bring my bush over to see your bush
and we can Breeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed??????????????????????????????????
lolololol
communing bushes
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm_


----------



## joliet jake (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Del,
thanks for visiting my thread

I thought it would be cool to post a few of my 12-12 pics over here. I am not to far along but I plan on having a small perpetual grow going. 

Here is my *Privada confidential cheese* 

and

Here is my *CH9 seed- Afgan Haze* 

my others can be seen on my thread . My first harvest if all goes well should be late April and I am hoping for a harvest every 2 to 3 weeks after is my goal. I dont need huge yields but I just want quality shit to smoke. 

Awesome thread here and I hope to stay apart of it. I will post more as they get larger.


----------



## sixslinger (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey everyone, this is my first post and i plan on starting a new thread for this. 12/12 from seed, the 2 in the back and the one on the left 
is white widow and the one on the right is moroccan black, all female, under a 600 watt hps in a 3ft by 20inch grow tent and the white widow 
are about five weeks in and the moroccan black is four weeks, the reason the other two widows are small was from transplant shock.


----------



## BullwinkleOG (Feb 18, 2012)

Here's my bagseed 12/12 from seed.


----------



## del66666 (Feb 19, 2012)

so what era you 12-12 ers smoking today.......im chilling on pineapple kush........


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 19, 2012)

Got a lovely bit of strawberry diesel


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 19, 2012)

romulan and og kush


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 19, 2012)

grandaddy purp


----------



## jesicalorren (Feb 19, 2012)

del I wanted to say great thread, i read a bunch but u know ... im a burnout lmao, N E WAY... great thread . i liked ur old avitar better its like ur avitar was screaming about how good ur buds were and this avita dosent have the same UMMMMF the screamer has.... THANKS for ur input to the community MAN!!!


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 19, 2012)

... I don't smoke... I am High On Life Mofos! ....


----------



## gunslinger84 (Feb 19, 2012)

Mmmmmmm...White Rhino......haven't had it since i was a young lad...


----------



## East Coast Pro (Feb 19, 2012)

Kevin Murphy the pics in post #6087 12-12fs? soil? got a thread where i could go back and see the grow from the beginning?


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 19, 2012)

ill post it on ya wall mate not this thread its dels thread mate


----------



## Thegawdson (Feb 19, 2012)

here with a update on my girls well three now i think one of them was a hem but whatever picked up some ONAgel to help with smell any thoughts on that stuff??my one that i LST was a male sadly


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 19, 2012)

Thegawdson said:


> here with a update on my girls well three now i think one of them was a hem but whatever picked up some ONAgel to help with smell any thoughts on that stuff??View attachment 2068849View attachment 2068864my one that i LST was a male sadly


It's awfully sad to put so much time in male plants when you're not in to breeding


----------



## ganjaman87 (Feb 19, 2012)

well obviously I'm not going to read through 617 pages to ask this question haha, but has anyone ever done 12/12 from seed in DWC or any other hydroponic setups on here? if so what what your experience? yields, growth time, height?


----------



## boneyards (Feb 19, 2012)

I'd smoke that


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 19, 2012)

Smoke what?


----------



## blimey (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't know but pass that shit.


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 19, 2012)

lololololololol!


----------



## supchaka (Feb 19, 2012)

They went 54 days in flower, it was about 95% cloudy 4% clear and 1% amber. I'll have a rough yield in a few days. Im very anxious to try it out! 
View attachment 2069416View attachment 2069417View attachment 2069418View attachment 2069419View attachment 2069420


----------



## hhibrownsbacker (Feb 19, 2012)

Im not sure if I should be asking this here or not but since these are 12-12 issues Im gonna go ahead and ask away. Ive been trying this 12-12 for a few months and have staggared my crops to come out about every 3-4 weeks or so. My problem is I have decided to move out of state on April 1 and dont want to take them with me for obvious reasons. I stopped new germinations a few weeks ago but I will have several that were already popped and started that wont be done by April 1. Im in the styx, so I can leave them here outside and come get them at a later date but they would be at mother natures mercy as far as watering and such. Since they will be well into flowering would it hurt them, in that would they go back into veg state or just continue in flowering state since they will be so long along. I hate to trash them, any suggestions???


----------



## East Coast Pro (Feb 19, 2012)

DEL you sent me this in a PM and I can't message you back because you're at the storage limit:

hello mate...........ive got hesi tnt for the start and either hesi coco or b cuzz nutes for flower plus hammerhead pk..........every other day or so for feeding ...more when they get big and if they need it, got canna and biobizz coco this time but reckon any are good.

so before flower it's only the grow nute by itself other everyday or so, then when flowering begins it's the flowering nute plus Hammerhead PK mixed together? just PH and go?


----------



## gunslinger84 (Feb 19, 2012)

Got some clones for free today, but I only have one tent and its strictly 12/12...will these little babies be ok in there?...
...blue god...sour diesel...sensi star...dynamite...and one unknown...
 
...600w HPS...they will be about 2 - 2.5 feet away from light...what say you?

thanks...


----------



## supchaka (Feb 19, 2012)

gunslinger84 said:


> Got some clones for free today, but I only have one tent and its strictly 12/12...will these little babies be ok in there?...
> ...blue god...sour diesel...sensi star...dynamite...and one unknown...
> View attachment 2069588
> ...600w HPS...they will be about 2 - 2.5 feet away from light...what say you?
> ...


They're free and you have space for them why not, they will do very little budding though.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Feb 19, 2012)

SUPCHAKA why do you think they'll do very little budding? distance from the light?


----------



## supchaka (Feb 19, 2012)

There's no plant there. When you go 12/12 from seed the plant still grows because it's not mature enough to flower, whereas a clone is. Those little ones will yield a very small amount. I'd veg something like those up to at least 6" if I expected anything at all.


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 19, 2012)

supchaka said:


> They went 54 days in flower, it was about 95% cloudy 4% clear and 1% amber. I'll have a rough yield in a few days. Im very anxious to try it out!
> View attachment 2069416View attachment 2069417View attachment 2069418View attachment 2069419View attachment 2069420


Looks like it's about that time


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 19, 2012)

gunslinger84 said:


> Got some clones for free today, but I only have one tent and its strictly 12/12...will these little babies be ok in there?...
> ...blue god...sour diesel...sensi star...dynamite...and one unknown...
> View attachment 2069588
> ...600w HPS...they will be about 2 - 2.5 feet away from light...what say you?
> ...


Are they rooted?


----------



## gunslinger84 (Feb 19, 2012)

supchaka said:


> There's no plant there. When you go 12/12 from seed the plant still grows because it's not mature enough to flower, whereas a clone is. Those little ones will yield a very small amount. I'd veg something like those up to at least 6" if I expected anything at all.


so they wont do a 1 or 2 week growth huh? ...this is my first grow with clones...im used to going 12/12 from seed and usually they'll grow for a week or two before they start showing pre flowering...



I85BLAX said:


> Are they rooted?


they are rooted...the only reason i was guna keep em so far from the light is cuz of how small and possibly fragile they are...
i have a light fixture for a 150w CFL but no bulb, and no cash to buy one, so i cant veg them...

thanks guys...


----------



## supchaka (Feb 19, 2012)

gunslinger84 said:


> so they wont do a 1 or 2 week growth huh? ...this is my first grow with clones...im used to going 12/12 from seed and usually they'll grow for a week or two before they start showing pre


yeah they're going to go straight into flowering, they'll stretch out and maybe get a couple nodes. Like I said, you already got them and if there's room throw em in. On a plus side, you can flower them in like 16 oz cups cuz the roots aren't going to go far lol.


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 19, 2012)

supchaka said:


> yeah they're going to go straight into flowering, they'll stretch out and maybe get a couple nodes. Like I said, you already got them and if there's room throw em in. On a plus side, you can flower them in like 16 oz cups cuz the roots aren't going to go far lol.



Absolutely right! the clones are exactly what their name implies, clones. So, if they were cut from plants mature enough to flower, they are mature enough to flower!


----------



## del66666 (Feb 20, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> DEL you sent me this in a PM and I can't message you back because you're at the storage limit:
> 
> hello mate...........ive got hesi tnt for the start and either hesi coco or b cuzz nutes for flower plus hammerhead pk..........every other day or so for feeding ...more when they get big and if they need it, got canna and biobizz coco this time but reckon any are good.
> 
> so before flower it's only the grow nute by itself other everyday or so, then when flowering begins it's the flowering nute plus Hammerhead PK mixed together? just PH and go?


keep with tnt for the first week or so of flower mate......if in coco aim for 5.5-5.6 in veg............then when you start bloom nutes throw in a couple of ml per litre of pk.....


----------



## del66666 (Feb 20, 2012)

jesicalorren said:


> del I wanted to say great thread, i read a bunch but u know ... im a burnout lmao, N E WAY... great thread . i liked ur old avitar better its like ur avitar was screaming about how good ur buds were and this avita dosent have the same UMMMMF the screamer has.... THANKS for ur input to the community MAN!!!


cheers for the kind words mate.....glad you like our thread.........frank will be back..............feel free to join us in our attemt to take over the growing world..........


----------



## loved hps love led more (Feb 20, 2012)

what up 12/12er's this is a fucking sweet thread keep it up in here boys


----------



## del66666 (Feb 20, 2012)

loved hps love led more said:


> what up 12/12er's this is a fucking sweet thread keep it up in here boys


its so sweet it makes you fat..................glad you have enjoyed the show.......


----------



## loved hps love led more (Feb 20, 2012)

haha love it! im subbed for sure


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2012)

oh dear thats a shame, lets reconstruct the last month of posts lol


----------



## curly604 (Mar 16, 2012)

oooooh! this could be fun like a monolouge , i wanna be the strong lead


----------



## curly604 (Mar 16, 2012)

crikey! ive lost me whole damn thread! what ever shall i doooooooo lol


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 16, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/support/513110-loss-data.html




curly604 said:


> crikey! ive lost me whole damn thread! what ever shall i doooooooo lol


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2012)

curly604 said:


> crikey! ive lost me whole damn thread! what ever shall i doooooooo lol


start another.......


----------



## Cory and trevor (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is a question from page 1!!!!! what did you think of the royal hash? My wouldn't stop throwing male pieces up-it hermed bad no matter what. All 5 "fem seeds" did that. I was pist. it had a good smell but I couldn't let it finish it was squirting plant semen all over my ladies like a japanese bukkake scene. gross.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2012)

Cory and trevor said:


> Here is a question from page 1!!!!! what did you think of the royal hash? My wouldn't stop throwing male pieces up-it hermed bad no matter what. All 5 "fem seeds" did that. I was pist. it had a good smell but I couldn't let it finish it was squirting plant semen all over my ladies like a japanese bukkake scene. gross.


mine just wanted to grow leaves and no bud so i killed it....their freebies are crap...


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 16, 2012)

Here's my ladies sage, dairy queen, ak48, blue cheese, most have hopefully about 2-3 weeks left


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 16, 2012)

That what I call sweet! SV.. rw Hers some of the latest pics


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 16, 2012)

Well it seems like they've messed up my profile!


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 16, 2012)

Mine too!! Glad to see you again, hell I am a stranger now. Hang in there and it will work out or not.lol...rw


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 16, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Mine too!! Glad to see you again, hell I am a stranger now. Hang in there and it will work out or not.lol...rw


yeah they might get it together!


----------



## gunslinger84 (Mar 16, 2012)

half of my first grow journal...lost forever ...


----------



## del66666 (Mar 16, 2012)

gunslinger84 said:


> half of my first grow journal...lost forever ...


ouch sorry to hear that.......


----------



## gunslinger84 (Mar 16, 2012)

oh well...show must go on...

here ya go lads...
View attachment 2071353View attachment 2071354View attachment 2071356View attachment 2071357View attachment 2071358View attachment 2071359


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 16, 2012)

gunslinger84 said:


> half of my first grow journal...lost forever ...


 That's not fun. Those are a lot of work. Hang in there...rw


----------



## gunslinger84 (Mar 16, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> That's not fun. Those are a lot of work. Hang in there...rw





del66666 said:


> ouch sorry to hear that.......


thanks guys...its ok though...we can always rebuild, and if i get stuck on anything i can always throw out a quick shout for help on here and get all the help i need


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 16, 2012)

That's right smoke one and get busy. I actually meet a bunch of new people today, so it not all bad. Lost my rep. and posts but getting back okay...rw


----------



## curly604 (Mar 16, 2012)

i feel ya gunslinger mine was all gone , glad to see your girls are doing well cheers man


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 16, 2012)

Cheers mate yours are looking pretty shweet to


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 16, 2012)

gunslinger84 said:


> oh well...show must go on...
> 
> here ya go lads...
> View attachment 2071353View attachment 2071354View attachment 2071356View attachment 2071357View attachment 2071358View attachment 2071359


Sorry to put you through this but, how old are they?


----------



## mugan (Mar 16, 2012)

well since we lost em, Here are some of my pics of my 2 12/12 65 days in , 12/12 from seed ( some heat stress caused the slow flower time ) GS View attachment 2070811View attachment 2070812View attachment 2070813


----------



## gunslinger84 (Mar 16, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Sorry to put you through this but, how old are they?


they range from 3.5 weeks flower to 4.5 weeks flower...


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 16, 2012)

gunslinger84 said:


> they range from 3.5 weeks flower to 4.5 weeks flower...


Looking nice!!


----------



## gunslinger84 (Mar 16, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Here's my ladies sage, dairy queen, ak48, blue cheese, most have hopefully about 2-3 weeks left





roofwayne said:


> That what I call sweet! SV.. rw Hers some of the latest pics


looking tasty guys!


----------



## gunslinger84 (Mar 16, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Looking nice!!


 thanks dude...appreciate it


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 16, 2012)

No problem!


----------



## BullwinkleOG (Mar 16, 2012)

just pulled another one of my 12/12 er's today. It was showing balls after its 3rd true set of leaves. super early. if i was breeding i probably wouldve kept it and watched it. it showed FAST. Harvested my other 2 plants  will have an update of that on my page soon. got 7 or 8 grams of my Tahoe OG and its super good. Im extremely happy with it, just wish i grew more because the yield was so low. my white widow is still fresh but im guessing close to a oz dry.


----------



## BullwinkleOG (Mar 16, 2012)

wow i just lost 300 posts too WTF


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2012)

Does it really matter!!!!! Ive still got loads of plants in flower.......1 week and counting.....I fancy the sun.(well I am fom Scotland)


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 16, 2012)

BullwinkleOG said:


> just pulled another one of my 12/12 er's today. It was showing balls after its 3rd true set of leaves. super early. if i was breeding i probably wouldve kept it and watched it. it showed FAST. Harvested my other 2 plants  will have an update of that on my page soon. got 7 or 8 grams of my Tahoe OG and its super good. Im extremely happy with it, just wish i grew more because the yield was so low. my white widow is still fresh but im guessing close to a oz dry.


I'm not a fan of breeding with the early showing males!


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 16, 2012)

howcome.... ?



I85BLAX said:


> I'm not a fan of breeding with the early showing males!


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 16, 2012)

i like this little time machine thing.. i feel about 25 days younger...

these sativa's are unruly wenches


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Mar 16, 2012)

_lol
its all wierrrrrrrrrrrd
time travel at last!!!!!!!!
_


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey bullwinkle, Glad you showed up, lost your grow journal, will re-sub., everybody lost something, I lost almost all my posts which was how I saw if people answered. So I started my own mismatch journal just for hell of it....rw


----------



## dankerous (Mar 16, 2012)

Well I lost everything with that b/s site hacking,so though I would post some pics of strains I have done 12/12 from seed,as well as my current 3d I have crossed with some chemmy jones,

pic#1 is paradise white berry,had 2 phenos,one lemon almost haze/fuel smelling pheno,and one that was more blueberry than any blueberry I have ever had,pics #2-5 are chronic by serious seeds,though that was a clone I dwarfed,#6-8 are chemmy jones from last year,#9-12 are my latest TGA Subcool 3D I have crossed with chemmy jones, picked a female from 5 and a male from 5,male stinks to high hell and has great structure, # 13 is some cheesewreck by seedism,got just over an oz from that one,


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 16, 2012)

dankerous said:


> Well I lost everything with that b/s site hacking,so though I would post some pics of strains I have done 12/12 from seed,as well as my current 3d I have crossed with some chemmy jones,
> 
> pic#1 is paradise white berry,had 2 phenos,one lemon almost haze/fuel smelling pheno,and one that was more blueberry than any blueberry I have ever had,pics #2-5 are chronic by serious seeds,though that was a clone I dwarfed,#6-8 are chemmy jones from last year,#9-12 are my latest TGA Subcool 3D I have crossed with chemmy jones, picked a female from 5 and a male from 5,male stinks to high hell and has great structure, # 13 is some cheesewreck by seedism,got just over an oz from that one,


 All right that one picture of that plant you had to tie back so it wouldn't run away. lol. Those buds look smokeable...rw


----------



## dankerous (Mar 16, 2012)

That chemmy jones and the cheesewreck are the most potent and nicest smokes I have had,and I have smoked alot of dank even some medi grade from usa,my mate even said the chronic in above picture was as good as his american import he gets,(all from dispensary's),but yeah my chemmy jones hand down the most unique smoke I have had,casey jones is nice as it is,but that was a chocolate/coffee/catshit/skunk/lemon diesel pheno,seriously potent, one pure would put me on my ass,and normally I am a cheese head,as its the most potent tested strain around(27% thc) so it must of been some strong stuff 



roofwayne said:


> All right that one picture of that plant you had to tie back so it wouldn't run away. lol. Those buds look smokeable...rw


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> howcome.... ?


I thought breeding with males was your thang. lol


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 16, 2012)

dankerous said:


> That chemmy jones and the cheesewreck are the most potent and nicest smokes I have had,and I have smoked alot of dank even some medi grade from usa,my mate even said the chronic in above picture was as good as his american import he gets,(all from dispensary's),but yeah my chemmy jones hand down the most unique smoke I have had,casey jones is nice as it is,but that was a chocolate/coffee/catshit/skunk/lemon diesel pheno,seriously potent, one pure would put me on my ass,and normally I am a cheese head,as its the most potent tested strain around(27% thc) so it must of been some strong stuff


Cheesewreck is great!!!


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 16, 2012)

just ask yer dad...



supersillybilly said:


> I thought breeding with males was your thang. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2012)

Hes a dirty man..... I love your humour m8


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 16, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;7geQYc_-ruc]http://youtu.be/7geQYc_-ruc[/video]


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 16, 2012)

enough with the ball tickling.. you're making me blush.. it really putting me off this corpse..



supersillybilly said:


> Hes a dirty man..... I love your humour m8


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 16, 2012)

enough said.lol


----------



## curly604 (Mar 16, 2012)

if anyone favors leds , coco , or kicking ass and taking names come check out my thread  back online

https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/512308-new-grow-new-lights-600w.html#post7131765


----------



## curly604 (Mar 16, 2012)

i know your a big fan of coco there del , ever thought of using leds in your garden?


----------



## gunslinger84 (Mar 16, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> [video=youtube_share;7geQYc_-ruc]http://youtu.be/7geQYc_-ruc[/video]


mate...that made my day ...classic


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 16, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> howcome.... ?


If I'm strictly trying to breed I kill the earliest male to flower so I'll have time to study the others.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 16, 2012)

mate.. so what you're saying is.. that you love inspecting guys junk right?










I85BLAX said:


> If I'm strictly trying to breed I kill the earliest male to flower so I'll have time to study the others.


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 16, 2012)

Lolololololol!


----------



## bigdog123 (Mar 16, 2012)

What 're the yield like on 12/12 from seed?


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 16, 2012)

i actually really like.. that the "like system" has been removed.. conversation seems to flow better.. i know i'm guilty of clicking like instead of typing a reply..

i know this would have got at least 4 likes


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 16, 2012)

my average so far is 5oz  but i've only grown 2 plants 12-12 from seed..
i had an excessive amount of light though..

i'm expecting similar results on my latest 3 girls.. anything over 3 at least.. 2 of them are very sativa dominant.. 
most people get about 1-3 oz i would say..

except del.. who gets a single plant that weighs almost 2kg's wet... 




bigdog123 said:


> What 're the yield like on 12/12 from seed?


----------



## BullwinkleOG (Mar 16, 2012)

looks like we get to have a post #6666 again lol will have a new pic of my 12 12 girl in flower later tonight. Shes in week one, getting close to starting week 2


----------



## BullwinkleOG (Mar 17, 2012)

here she is close to starting week 2. the other 2 should be showing signs within a week



does it look like it's gonna be one nug? i'm hoping for that but theres one node that is starting to get some long branches you could see in the pic. let me know what you experienced 12/12 people think


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 17, 2012)

Does anybody know who makes the best Lemon Skunk? Greenhouse or DNA??


----------



## del66666 (Mar 17, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Does anybody know who makes the best Lemon Skunk? Greenhouse or DNA??


done gh which i liked and doing dna now............my dna seem to be spreading more, in flower now but to early to pass judgement yet......


----------



## del66666 (Mar 17, 2012)

curly604 said:


> i know your a big fan of coco there del , ever thought of using leds in your garden?


tell me where i can buy good leds and i will give it a go..........


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 17, 2012)

Cheers del I'll probably give big bomb ago and lemon skunk next time round as well as a few others. Also does anyone know the seaofseeds promo code??


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 17, 2012)

serial violator said:


> cheers del i'll probably give big bomb ago and lemon skunk next time round as well as a few others. Also does anyone know the seaofseeds promo code??


rollitup<<<<


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 17, 2012)

yeah cheers man tc-420 works as well.


----------



## steampick (Mar 17, 2012)

Still rocking these OJ Haze out. They're getting close. A couple of terrible phenos with these, and a couple of pretty good ones (guess which I photographed). These things are starting to pack on the bulk now.


----------



## dankerous (Mar 17, 2012)

Woah,man they look epic,done 12/12 from seed too?, I have some Oj Haze seeds,I know now what the next thing I am cracking is,good job +rep mate 



steampick said:


> Still rocking these OJ Haze out. They're getting close. A couple of terrible phenos with these, and a couple of pretty good ones (guess which I photographed). These things are starting to pack on the bulk now.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2073289View attachment 2073290View attachment 2073291View attachment 2073292View attachment 2073293View attachment 2073294


----------



## steampick (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah, 12/12 from seed. I had 6 females out of 11 seeds. CSG really should have spent a bit more time with this strain, as there are some phenos that needed to be weeded out (no pun intended). The keepers, though, are very nice. Still, I'd not want to grow just 1 of these, 'cause if you get the dud pheno, well...it really is a dud. They do like 12/12 from seed, though. I think any sativa-dom strain is where it's at for 12/12 from seed.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello my pretties, just wanted to show off my new tent setup.

Its been less than 24 hours and I can say I do NOT like zipper doors.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Mar 17, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Hello my pretties, just wanted to show off my new tent setup.
> View attachment 2073408View attachment 2073409View attachment 2073411
> Its been less than 24 hours and I can say I do NOT like zipper doors.


_I got the same Tent! and it is a bit fiddly with Zippers but what else do you suggest they do?........ 
_


----------



## Illegal Smile (Mar 17, 2012)

I've been pouring over this thread trying to digest it because I am considering doing some 12/12 from seed growing. I'm still not clear on a few things and I know all of you doing 12/12fs don't necessarily agree. But generally I still wonder:

1. do you think response to 12/12fs is strain dependent? Do some perform better than others?
2. I grow NL and for me it flowers 8 weeks, 9 tops. Does that mean my NL would harvest in 9 weeks from seed?
3. what might I sacrifice in yield? 
4. if it doesn't in 9 weeks, why not just veg 24 hr for a week or 2 before 12/12? It does seem like 12/12fs might really be vegging for x time, but vegging at 12/12. I don't see the advantage in that except, as with me, you want to start seeds in the same room where others are going 12/12.

Maybe this has already been summarized somewhere, if so point me to it! Thanks


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 17, 2012)

Mantiszn what light were you running?


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 17, 2012)

hello heres pic of plant from last night; pic 1 is the roomate of the weeds, she would eat some if she could...rw


----------



## steampick (Mar 17, 2012)

1. do you think response to 12/12fs is strain dependent? Do some perform better than others?

_I think some strains do perform better than others (dels' bubblebomb conconction, for instance), but for me, sativa-dom plants are very well suited to it, and don't lose much in yield.
_
2. I grow NL and for me it flowers 8 weeks, 9 tops. Does that mean my NL would harvest in 9 weeks from seed?

_I'd say you have to add a few weeks to that number, as they don't flower immediately, but go through a veg stage, even in 12/12.
_
3. what might I sacrifice in yield? 

_With satvia-doms, I'd say not that much (and I really think my 12/12 fs OJ haze will yield the same as the ones I vegged for 4 weeks._

4. if it doesn't in 9 weeks, why not just veg 24 hr for a week or 2 before 12/12? It does seem like 12/12fs might really be vegging for x time, but vegging at 12/12. I don't see the advantage in that except, as with me, you want to start seeds in the same room where others are going 12/12.

_They definitely are vegging for a few weeks, even in 12/12. Personally, I don't like having lights on for 18 hours a day, and really, if they're vegging in 12/12, then why go to 24 hours? For a more robust veg? Hmmmm, not sure that 24 hour veg is more robust than 12/12 vegf._


----------



## rjl (Mar 17, 2012)

day 62 12/12 light cycle Nirvana Raspberry Cough seeds:


http://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-strains/raspberry-cough.html

These plants are 62 days into growth using the 12/12 from seed method.
10 seeds were germinated, 9 sprouted. Ten days revealed 2 males and 7 females. 15 days showed male pollen, and female flowers. At day 17 the females were pollinated and the males were discarded. At day 50 the light cycle was changed to 10/14. Four females survived the grow showing very promising seed bracts. Lights used are one 150 watt HPS and 12, 28-watt CFL's. Nutes used Schult's plant food 10-15-10 every third watering, with epsom salt every second. Temperature kept at 82F


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 17, 2012)

Switchable 600w running at 400w for the two. 



East Coast Pro said:


> Mantiszn what light were you running?


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 17, 2012)

rjl said:


> day 62 12/12 light cycle Nirvana Raspberry Cough seeds:
> 
> 
> http://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-strains/raspberry-cough.html
> ...


Why you go to 10/14?..rw


----------



## dankerous (Mar 17, 2012)

Illegal Smile said:


> I've been pouring over this thread trying to digest it because I am considering doing some 12/12 from seed growing. I'm still not clear on a few things and I know all of you doing 12/12fs don't necessarily agree. But generally I still wonder:
> 
> 1. do you think response to 12/12fs is strain dependent? Do some perform better than others?
> 2. I grow NL and for me it flowers 8 weeks, 9 tops. Does that mean my NL would harvest in 9 weeks from seed?
> ...


1-yes massively so,you have to do sativa heavy varieties normally,most indicas will not preform,sativas are equatorial so generally only get 12-14 hrs light with 12-14 hrs dark at max too,.
2-answered that in question #1
Alot if you did an indica,tested it with some white berry,3 week veg gave a nice yeild,12/12 was pathetic.
4-plants veg until they reach a level of hormonal chemicals then they go into flower,it takes 2-4 weeks at 12/12.

The advantage is perpetual harvest,of plants that are more controlable and also gives you the ability to choose to do lots of varieties instead of one,also seed plants have hybrid vigor which clones dont,so preform better to some degree.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 17, 2012)

Mantiszn wow, you got 5 ounces off 2 with 400w? Coco?


----------



## rjl (Mar 17, 2012)

dankerous said:


> 1-yes massively so,you have to do sativa heavy varieties normally,most indicas will not preform,sativas are equatorial so generally only get 12-14 hrs light with 12-14 hrs dark at max too,.
> 2-answered that in question #1
> Alot if you did an indica,tested it with some white berry,3 week veg gave a nice yeild,12/12 was pathetic.
> 4-plants veg until they reach a level of hormonal chemicals then they go into flower,it takes 2-4 weeks at 12/12.
> ...



This is a photo of four plants grown under identical conditions, using a strain from Nirvana claiming to be 70 Sativa / 30 Indica. Plant growth is 62 days. As one can see, the development varies radically. View attachment 2073824


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 17, 2012)

No averaged just under 5 oz off each plant.. 
Blueberry gum was about 4.6
pineapple express was 5.3 or there abouts so just under 10 in total.

coco and airpots .. What was even more amazing was they were both squashed into a dr60 

thanks breeders boutique










East Coast Pro said:


> Mantiszn wow, you got 5 ounces off 2 with 400w? Coco?


----------



## supchaka (Mar 17, 2012)

rjl said:


> day 62 12/12 light cycle Nirvana Raspberry Cough seeds:
> 
> 
> http://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-strains/raspberry-cough.html
> ...


You probably had your light too far away during your grow or something along with many other problems I'm unaware of. A 150 hps can do much better than that. It's also near impossible to breed plants at 17 days old. A male can show sex in 17 days but then you're looking at another 2 weeks beyond that to get pollen from him.


----------



## dankerous (Mar 17, 2012)

Here is a picture of a strain that is mostly sativa-chemmy jones (og thai x trainwreck x chem d-Bx chem d) I did 12/12 from seed 
She was about 87 odd days from seed there,I know what I am talking about 




rjl said:


> This is a photo of four plants grown under identical conditions, using a strain from Nirvana claiming to be 70 Sativa / 30 Indica. Plant growth is 62 days. As one can see, the development varies radically. View attachment 2073824


----------



## kether noir (Mar 17, 2012)

something i am not totally sure about, but assume. hence my asking you lot. 

if and when someone starts 12/12 from bean, it grows. however it is short as many of you know (hypothetical, i dont have any 12/12 from bean at the moment)
so if one were to clone the shorty. would the clones get big in veg? (i remember reading something that said clones get around the same size as the mother. although ive read re-vegging works. and this makes little sense.) are they to be midget clones? or have i stumbled upon misinformation.

thanks mates


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 17, 2012)

You going to have start using a chain to hold that gal back, dank.lol...rw
That should be your avatar when ready to harvest it.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 17, 2012)

these plants look stretched and stunted.. bummer



rjl said:


> This is a photo of four plants grown under identical conditions, using a strain from Nirvana claiming to be 70 Sativa / 30 Indica. Plant growth is 62 days. As one can see, the development varies radically. View attachment 2073824


----------



## dankerous (Mar 17, 2012)

Been harvested and smoked some time ago,currently doing some Tga Subcool-3D, that I have pollinated with the stinkiest male chemmy jones,some thing I have wanted to do for some time,and found the right pair to cross,both have similar structures,start of growing like an indica,then in flowering go more sativa like,with thinner leaves etc,so hopefully they will pass on some nice traits to the seeds they produce,there should certainly be a keeper,and she has been heavily pollinated,so I imagine I will get atleast 100 plus seeds(as I pollinate early to only waste preflowers not my entire buds),my aim is to produce a fast flowering super connoisseur sativa heavy strain,that meets my tastes,will continue breeding with it until I have what I want,may even add some cheese in the mix eventually 



roofwayne said:


> You going to have start using a chain to hold that gal back, dank.lol...rw
> That should be your avatar when ready to harvest it.


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 17, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> these plants look stretched and stunted.. bummer


those chicks have long legs


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 17, 2012)

dankerous said:


> Been harvested and smoked some time ago,currently doing some Tga Subcool-3D, that I have pollinated with the stinkiest male chemmy jones,some thing I have wanted to do for some time,and found the right pair to cross,both have similar structures,start of growing like an indica,then in flowering go more sativa like,with thinner leaves etc,so hopefully they will pass on some nice traits to the seeds they produce,there should certainly be a keeper,and she has been heavily pollinated,so I imagine I will get atleast 100 plus seeds(as I pollinate early to only waste preflowers not my entire buds),my aim is to produce a fast flowering super connoisseur sativa heavy strain,that meets my tastes,will continue breeding with it until I have what I want,may even add some cheese in the mix eventually


 sound tasty to me. Love to grow some of those seeds.lol..rw


----------



## supchaka (Mar 17, 2012)

kether noir said:


> something i am not totally sure about, but assume. hence my asking you lot.
> 
> if and when someone starts 12/12 from bean, it grows. however it is short as many of you know (hypothetical, i dont have any 12/12 from bean at the moment)
> so if one were to clone the shorty. would the clones get big in veg? (i remember reading something that said clones get around the same size as the mother. although ive read re-vegging works. and this makes little sense.) are they to be midget clones? or have i stumbled upon misinformation.
> ...


If you take a clone and veg it normal it will get as big as you let it.


----------



## dankerous (Mar 17, 2012)

Heres my current lady,the Tga Subcool 3D,that I have pollinated with Chemmy jones pollen,about day 21 of flowering I think,


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 17, 2012)

that's the way, smoke and resupply at the same time...rw


----------



## kether noir (Mar 17, 2012)

supchaka said:


> If you take a clone and veg it normal it will get as big as you let it.


thats what i thought. this bloke is feeding me crap. i was going to say if you revegg they get bigger so the clone thing made sense. thanks supchaka


----------



## fir3dragon (Mar 17, 2012)

if i do this, what size pot will i need? the smallest possible.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## roofwayne (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice!!That total frost, much better then the stuff outside...rw


----------



## rjl (Mar 18, 2012)

simulate autumn light cycle conditions associated with the already reduced 12/12 light cycle. I am experimenting here.


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 18, 2012)

rjl said:


> simulate autumn light cycle conditions associated with the already reduced 12/12 light cycle. I am experimenting here.


 What you doing 10/14?...rw


----------



## rjl (Mar 18, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> these plants look stretched and stunted.. bummer


Yeah, they are not much to look at and buds they have not. The goal here is seeds. I am tired of spending way too much for them.


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 18, 2012)

rjl said:


> Yeah, they are not much to look at and buds they have not. The goal here is seeds. I am tired of spending way too much for them.


I agree with that. I get lucky and find seeds in stuff from the meds store. Just last night I some weed I really like and I was thinking I wish I could grow it. Busting up the last bud, I hear tink,tink, two seeds. I find if there is one or two seeds, I had a half oz, in the bag, there about 80 percent female. A lot of seed 50/50 female. I have too many plants right now, come on purple haze it the big one in my sig. It not the end of the world, you will do better, I am on my 4th grow and what I know now compared to the 1st growis like night and days. Keep heading on....rw


----------



## itis20past4 (Mar 18, 2012)

When the leaves started curling up on the sides I thought it was from the heat, but I got some fans and it is generally only around 80F in the tent.

I checked the PH and it was a tad under 7.0 on the meter. I've just been feeding it about a 1/2 strength veg solution (general hydro liquid).

I just flushed the soil out and am going to flush it some more, but I'm not sure if this thing is going to survive. I had it under 18/6 for a week or two before I found this thread then I just switched it to 12/12 to see what would happen.

Any ideas on what I should do, or should I just chop it and start with a new seed?

Thanks.


----------



## itis20past4 (Mar 18, 2012)

itis20past4 said:


> When the leaves started curling up on the sides I thought it was from the heat, but I got some fans and it is generally only around 80F in the tent.
> 
> I checked the PH and it was a tad under 7.0 on the meter. I've just been feeding it about a 1/2 strength veg solution (general hydro liquid).
> 
> ...



By the way, for lighting I'm just using a 90W UFO LED and I did have it just a couple inches from the top of the plant. It really doesn't give off any heat, but I'm wondering if the light might still be too strong that close. It does seem like the top leaves are the ones curling inwards... 

Anyway, I flushed the soil some more and I'm going to put it back in the tent, but I'll move up the light to about 8" away or so to see if anything improves. If it does, too bad I won't know if it was from the flush or from moving the light, but I'm hoping that someone here can give me some insight.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 18, 2012)

Over fertilized and/or watered


----------



## itis20past4 (Mar 18, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Over fertilized and/or watered


In general, if I'm using 2gal pots, how frequently should I feed/water and how what quantity? I'm sure there must be variables, but I'm just looking for a safe rule of thumb for now.

Second, since I almost definitely did over fertilize, will the flushing I did help me here? 

I've yet to grow a plant from beginning to end, although I've only tried once before using hydro (ebb/flow). I changed to soil because I read it was more "forgiving," but I guess I still at least need some basic info or it isn't forgiving enough for me!

Thanks in advance to whoever helps me out of this mess!


----------



## supchaka (Mar 18, 2012)

For new growers I recommend a digital food scale. $20 walmart. Weigh a pot of your soil dry, then you know what dry is. Once it's within a couple oz of the dry weight, you know it's time to water. After a couple months you will get a feel for it and not need a scale, although I still use one and I've grown many many times. I just like pushing it to the line. 

Theres all different methods of checking when it's time to water, some good, some not. I'm just giving you what's the most accurate. Good luck though.

And yeah flushing out the extra nutes is all you can do.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 18, 2012)

alternatively use coco.. and water as much as you like


----------



## danneede (Mar 18, 2012)

rjl said:


> day 62 12/12 light cycle Nirvana Raspberry Cough seeds:
> 
> 
> http://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-strains/raspberry-cough.html
> ...



you need to start over with much bigger pots or better yet, a simple hydro system


----------



## supchaka (Mar 19, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> alternatively use coco.. and water as much as you like


Im gonna try a plant in coco here pretty soon


----------



## curly604 (Mar 19, 2012)

im in coco and loving it so far the growth is great and very easy to tell when to water i think this will be my new medium of choice besides DWC which i can no longer use due to noise levels


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 19, 2012)

Here's a little update. week 9, 45 days of flower most have around 2 weeks left hopefully


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 19, 2012)

Right going to start planning my next grow which is going to be in coco so will need a bit of info from you good people if you don't mind.
The coco i will be using is either the canna coco or biobizz coco, does anybody know which one would be best to use??
Nutes im going to use are the canna coco a&b, rhizotonic,boost accelerator,molasses and pk13/14, are there any more that will be helpful to use?
Pots are going to be 6L airpots. are they big enough?
I think thats all for now, thanks in advance for your help


----------



## mr.green123 (Mar 19, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Right going to start planning my next grow which is going to be in coco so will need a bit of info from you good people if you don't mind.
> The coco i will be using is either the canna coco or biobizz coco, does anybody know which one would be best to use??
> Nutes im going to use are the canna coco a&b, rhizotonic,boost accelerator,molasses and pk13/14, are there any more that will be helpful to use?
> Pots are going to be 6L airpots. are they big enough?
> I think thats all for now, thanks in advance for your help


if you go onto the canna website mate there's a nutrient calculator that will give you a feeding schedule. i'll try find you a link now


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 19, 2012)

yeah i know the site i use it now


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 19, 2012)

here's what i run.

canna coco pro+
canna a+b
rhiz
calmag 

canna pk 13/14 i have replaced with hammerhead pk 4/10
cannazyme can be replaced with any multi enzyme really... i want to try h&g multi zyme next

also towards the end i usually give a bit of overdrive.. although some prefer ripen which i may give a try too, as its cheap.

start off at 1/4 strength and work my way up.. if you are using the calmag make sure you add it first





Serial Violator said:


> Right going to start planning my next grow which is going to be in coco so will need a bit of info from you good people if you don't mind.
> The coco i will be using is either the canna coco or biobizz coco, does anybody know which one would be best to use??
> Nutes im going to use are the canna coco a&b, rhizotonic,boost accelerator,molasses and pk13/14, are there any more that will be helpful to use?
> Pots are going to be 6L airpots. are they big enough?
> I think thats all for now, thanks in advance for your help


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 19, 2012)

I use the cheapest coco I can find with a 70/30 mix with perlite. Canna a + b, pk13/14 and some overdrive, also I just started using ripen, meant to bring out organic flavour. Im going to be reusing coco from now on. Im sick of dumping and making up new batches. Its like a fucking job this growing shit


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello again 12/12ers. I'm just going to give a quick update on my boring little grow, since all my other posts went up in smoke  heh, sorry...

It's a TD fem growing in coco under a 120w circular induction bulb. It started out with only a 50w induction that was way too far from the top of the plant, that and some other rookie mistakes got her off to a slow start. 

She's now starting her 6th week and is really taking off. She's been in a 6l air pot for about a week and her roots are already growing out the bottom. I'm going to pot her up to a 12l air pot and see what she can do!

I've only been using canna A/B so far and will soon add the P/K 14/15, I guess when the pistils are visible from above the growing shoots? Canna says to add the P/K when "small fruits" start to develop...

By the way, does anyone know if I can still get away with cutting one of the growing shoots off for cloning at this stage? (I think the answer is no)

Here's the grow album...


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 19, 2012)

Those are look exciting, it not boring. I believe you can cut some clones. I read on here a couple times that you could a couple week into flower. I f you think about it, people start flowering to sex the plants, so that some time into flower. Do a search about it.....rw


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Mar 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I use the cheapest coco I can find with a 70/30 mix with perlite. Canna a + b, pk13/14 and some overdrive, also I just started using ripen, meant to bring out organic flavour. Im going to be reusing coco from now on. Im sick of dumping and making up new batches. Its like a fucking job this growing shit


*hahahahahahahahaaaa I feel u bro*


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks rw, it is exciting to me, that's for sure! Although those pics are all of the same plant, my one and only right now lol.

I just got some Automaria 2 seeds in the mail, so I'm gonna throw one outside somewhere inconspicuous and see what it does. Then do another 12/12FS.

Yeah, I did a search after that last post of mine and found that it's possible to clone at any stage, right up to cloning a bud but they get kind of wacky the further along into flower they are when cloned.


----------



## ActionHanks (Mar 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I use the cheapest coco I can find with a 70/30 mix with perlite. Canna a + b, pk13/14 and some overdrive, also I just started using ripen, meant to bring out organic flavour. Im going to be reusing coco from now on. Im sick of dumping and making up new batches. Its like a fucking job this growing shit


Lol'd so true. I live in an apartment, so i dont have a big enough sink to wash/pretreat the shitty coco that i have. i had to use a tub and drill holes in a plastic case, and a bunch of other shit, took me like 3hrs a day for like 3 days, at the end i was thinking "christ, that was so much work i may as well have worked a job and bought some weed".


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 19, 2012)

That why I had get old before I started growing, it was safer and easier to buy....rw


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 19, 2012)

I also have 24 plants in an attic which I have to haul up 30litres of fucking water every other day and then crawl about on my hands and knees trying to water the fuckers because I never built the grow room big enough.........then I have to listen to the Mrs going on about how Ive become lazy. Fuck off, try chopping weed for 12hrs straight every 2 weeks. lol Its a hard life growing this weed. Thank god I dont smoke the shit or nothing would be done. lol


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 19, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> here's what i run.
> 
> canna coco pro+
> canna a+b
> ...


Cheers for that, i'll give the canna coco a go then


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 19, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> I use the cheapest coco I can find with a 70/30 mix with perlite. Canna a + b, pk13/14 and some overdrive, also I just started using ripen, meant to bring out organic flavour. Im going to be reusing coco from now on. Im sick of dumping and making up new batches. Its like a fucking job this growing shit


Do you think its worth mixing the canna pro+ coco with perlite? or do you just do that because its cheap coco


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 19, 2012)

Scrooge McBilly pinching pennies..
If I was doing it for profit and on your scale would probably do the same.. But I can't be arsed washing coco.. Pro+ ready to go out the bag. Just bin it when done.. In a sensible suitable location of course 

Ive only got 3 at the moment.. But they need feed/water at least every second day.. Fucking chore man... I also drag them out into the tub for shower time.. Need some kind of drip feed with drain to waste or something..




supersillybilly said:


> I use the cheapest coco I can find with a 70/30 mix with perlite. Canna a + b, pk13/14 and some overdrive, also I just started using ripen, meant to bring out organic flavour. Im going to be reusing coco from now on. Im sick of dumping and making up new batches. Its like a fucking job this growing shit


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 19, 2012)

ive got a load of drip trays so i'll use them


----------



## tongue001 (Mar 19, 2012)

Here she is @ day 42, she has measured 2'-0" high x 2'-6" wide. Here Ec is set @1.3 and Ph @5.9. Starting to look real good


----------



## curly604 (Mar 19, 2012)

looking good man what kinda panels and what strain is she?


----------



## tongue001 (Mar 20, 2012)

@ Curly604, She is a super lemon haze and the panel is hydrogrowled 84xpro gen-1


----------



## curly604 (Mar 20, 2012)

looking good man , ive heard alot of swill about those lights and defiantly alot of shit about cammie the "girl" who sells them , how you finding them so far have ya got a yield in with em yet or this the first time round?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 20, 2012)

Heres my DOGS around 3 weeks 12/12 from seed. Really hungry girls, been on full feed and some from a real early age


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Heres my DOGS around 3 weeks 12/12 from seed. Really hungry girls, been on full feed and some from a real early age


Looking good they'll be taking off soon!


----------



## RobotBoy (Mar 20, 2012)

Here's my 12/12 from seed. Its about day 45. Let me know what you think please


----------



## tongue001 (Mar 20, 2012)

@Curly604, This is my second grow with the light, the first grow I cannot give a fair judgement of the light due to the fact that the plant got damaged as I had to move. I did carried on with it and managed to get just over a oz. of dense quality buds. Just smoke the last bit of it last night and I am still buzzing right now. The strain I did was caramel cream from sweet seeds. It was a very nice tasty smoke, I must admit it is well suited for medical purposes.


----------



## tongue001 (Mar 20, 2012)

@ supersillybilly, Nice set of girls you have there. Keep the updates coming


----------



## RobotBoy (Mar 20, 2012)

Here's a few more pics


----------



## itis20past4 (Mar 20, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> alternatively use coco.. and water as much as you like


Yeah, I plan on switching to CoCo after I use the stuff I have. If you can water as much as you like with CoCo, I'm guessing that you tend to have to water more often then...must drain quicker or something, right?

The plant I showed the pics of is definitely suffering from over-watering/feeding. I forgot but that was the one seed I planted in some old potting soil that had sand mixed in, so it doesn't drain for shit. It's like I bag of mud/cement... My other ones are in a 1/3 Peat 1/3 Verm. 1/3 Perl. mix and they seem to be doing fine (those are the autoflower variety though, so I didn't post any pics of them as this is the 12/12 thread).

Anyway, I sat the drowning plant on the windowsill to get it some good air flow and hopefully some sun to try to dry it out quicker and I actually physically squeezed the SmartPot to get out what moisture I could from the soil. I got a fair amount out, and if the plant perks up I'll re-pot it in a new mix. I'm a bit sad because it looks like it is a female 

Oh well... that's what I get for planting it before I got my new mix. I was just eager to get started.

Speaking of which, I filled a couple of big styro cups with some of my mix and dropped 1 BubbleGum in each to start under 12/12 because I'm expecting the drowned one to die. 

So far the 90W UFO seems to be working well enough to grow the plants, but I haven't reached flowering stage yet with anything.

More later...


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 20, 2012)

Del, how was the big bomb smoke?


----------



## itis20past4 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey, I'm wondering if anyone here has grown Bubblegum 12/12 from seed?

If so, do you know how long until harvest? I'm going out of town about the 3rd week of July and I just popped the seeds in the dirt last night. Figure I have about 15 weeks... enough time you think?


----------



## supchaka (Mar 20, 2012)

itis20past4 said:


> Hey, I'm wondering if anyone here has grown Bubblegum 12/12 from seed?
> 
> If so, do you know how long until harvest? I'm going out of town about the 3rd week of July and I just popped the seeds in the dirt last night. Figure I have about 15 weeks... enough time you think?


Should be fine. Id imagine you'll finish around 11-12 weeks


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Del, how was the big bomb smoke?


was a nice smoke mate, wont maybe knock your head off but very enjoyable.......


----------



## itis20past4 (Mar 20, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Should be fine. Id imagine you'll finish around 11-12 weeks


Cool...sounds perfect.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Mar 20, 2012)

Update on my first grow (in this lifetime)...

This plant is an experiment of sorts with induction lighting, she's under a 120w induction bulb, in an air pot with canna coco ans A/B nutes, 6 weeks old.

She is a tangerine dream fem from barney's. I have P/K 13/14 ready to introduce when I see the "stars" of pistils on the growing tips. I'm not giving any other kinds of nutes with this one, although next time I'm going to give the full canna line.

So here she is in her 6th week...



I have some auto's that I'm going to try outside next and some Hawaiian/AK47 x Black Widow for the next 12/12FS, along with more TD. I gots the fever ya'll!


----------



## dankerous (Mar 20, 2012)

Update on my 3rd Dimension lady,23 days into flowering,so has just started to pack on the weight,and will speed up as she gets towards week 5 when she will be at maximum flowering rate.
She has been pollinated with my male chemmy jones,and seem that I have got the exact pheno I hoped for,sativa dom/mega lemon bleach smell to her,so shall produce some nice f1s, of my yet to be named strain,I have kept cuttings from the fathers side,and will back cross with him then with the batch of seeds from that cross I shall add a bit of cheese in the mix,should be a fun project .Fortunately as I pollinated early I have only wasted preflowers/internal calyxes so will get a nice bit of smoke and hopefully around 100+ seeds


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 20, 2012)

dankerous said:


> Update on my 3rd Dimension lady,23 days into flowering,so has just started to pack on the weight,and will speed up as she gets towards week 5 when she will be at maximum flowering rate.
> She has been pollinated with my male chemmy jones,and seem that I have got the exact pheno I hoped for,sativa dom/mega lemon bleach smell to her,so shall produce some nice f1s, of my yet to be named strain,I have kept cuttings from the fathers side,and will back cross with him then with the batch of seeds from that cross I shall add a bit of cheese in the mix,should be a fun project .Fortunately as I pollinated early I have only wasted preflowers/internal calyxes so will get a nice bit of smoke and hopefully around 100+ seeds


Sounds like you've got a hell of a plan!! +rep


----------



## RobotBoy (Mar 21, 2012)

Anyone know why my pics vanished?


----------



## curly604 (Mar 21, 2012)

probly the data loss bro


----------



## RobotBoy (Mar 21, 2012)

Na they were links from another site where I host my images. The posts I made are there but someone has removed the pics. I only posted them yesterday 

Edit: Never mind. I just added them again


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 21, 2012)

del66666 said:


> was a nice smoke mate, wont maybe knock your head off but very enjoyable.......


Thanks fort the response do you have any dried bud pictures of her? and perhaps the cheese bomb ive been searching your thread and cant find any dry pics of your cheese bomb or big bomb. How potent was the cheese bomb and how cheesey was it? lol


----------



## Kratose (Mar 21, 2012)

Here is a update for you all. 

View attachment 2080551View attachment 2080552View attachment 2080553View attachment 2080554View attachment 2080555View attachment 2080556View attachment 2080557View attachment 2080558View attachment 2080559View attachment 2080560View attachment 2080561View attachment 2080562View attachment 2080563View attachment 2080564


My next buds of the week pick is up on the blog. And there is only 10 days left to vote on the raffle prize. 
Blog has been doing great. Nat Geo contacted me to do a post about there new show, which I did. Then some guy contacted me about 
his book that will be coming out soon. Its all about marijuana. They are mailing me a free copy. I didn't have to but I am going to do a review on it.
Also going to promote there raffle/contest there going to have. When you preorder his book you get a chance to win a copy of the book called Cannabible. 

So things are going good. I will start advertisements soon. My traffic has skyrocketed the past few weeks. 

If you want to check my blog out the link is below in my signature.


----------



## gunslinger84 (Mar 21, 2012)

...hey guys...pic updates......
View attachment 2080775View attachment 2080776View attachment 2080777View attachment 2080778
...black haze...nyc diesel...super silver widow...ice......

View attachment 2080780View attachment 2080781
...bagseed...blue god clone......

View attachment 2080782<---family photo...


----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2012)

Hope to be joining you guys soon, got about 16 beans in the vermiculite at the moment, hopeing to do 4 trays of 9 plants each, three weeks appart.
I'm waiting on 2 free 400W ballasts from someone who is expecting a baby this week, so I am not expecting to have that too soon. Ordered ppm probe about 2 weeks ago, got second thoughts a week ago, checked and saw its not the one that does pH too, so I had to order a pen for that too. So the ppm meter should be here in the week, and the other probably next week.

For now I have a 250W bulb in a garden fixture I can rip out as well as some of those ordinary garden safty lights with those small flat glass 150W tubes you are not supposed to touch with your bare hands.

I have built the first tray and am busy applying resin and fibreglass as well as sanding it down, forgot what a nasty job it is, but I just couldn;t find a suitable tray, now I will use 4 trays that i can lift to individual heights for the plants in diffirent stages shareing a light.

Busy organising some 5kg coir bricks that have been calcium enriched as medium and will attemt ebb and flow, got a timer kicking around as well as some pond pumps and a thick old rubber rubbish bin to use as a reservoir.
For nutes, don't laugh, I only have those large blue packs of hydrophonic nutes, the name escapes me now, and I'm not getting up from my icecream to go check now. Idealy I want to convert over to the Al be Fuct sog in the medium term to make sure I have a good stock of nice meds, getting anything but swag is geting harder around here. Hopeing it will be done in 3 months in time for my daughter's birth. I think its gonna be challenging.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 21, 2012)

Welcome ANC.. 

Great to have you along for the ride, nice to see someone Of your calibre joining in the fun


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 21, 2012)

Del.. your volcano.. digital or classic? solid or easy valve?

anyone else that owns one care to chime in... where's amberooski.. riu is a much quieter and less colourful place without her :/

I heard easy valve is easy but costs to replace $$$'s however I found this
http://vapenow.com/images/pshoots/ps20070925ev/
probably not as easy to replace the bags as it looks though

the solid seems to be more finicky and needs cleaning.

i'm thinking classic with easy, although a lot of people say solid.. but i suppose it will depend on how easy it is to switch bags with the easy valve.
i think i just confused myself.. although it's fairly easy in this state.. easy



> The Easy Valve set is even easier to use, with disposable valves pre-fitted with balloons. No messing around with clips or leaking bag. Ideal for those with dexterity problems or the terminally lazy!


sounds about right...


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 21, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Del.. your volcano.. digital or classic? solid or easy valve?
> 
> anyone else that owns one care to chime in... where's amberooski.. riu is a much quieter and less colourful place without her :/
> 
> ...


how much $$ do you plan on dropping on one of those?


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 21, 2012)

the classic with a solid or easy valve I've found for £300 new
£300 = 360 = $475

it's a lot of cash.. but 1. its the undeniable rolls royce of vapes 2. its an investment in both my health and wallet (will save money on cigarettes)

i hope,...



tryingtogrow89 said:


> how much $$ do you plan on dropping on one of those?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 21, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> the classic with a solid or easy valve I've found for £300 new
> £300 = &#8364;360 = $475
> 
> it's a lot of cash.. but 1. its the undeniable rolls royce of vapes 2. its an investment in both my health and wallet (will save money on cigarettes)
> ...


Check this out at a 3rd the cost, ive been rocking it and its great, beats the volcano imo.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-MODEL-BRAND-NEW-IN-BOX-ARIZER-EXTREME-Q-DIGITAL-VAPORIZER-BONUS-GRINDER-/260958468651?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc2563a2b


----------



## gasman420 (Mar 21, 2012)

del66666 said:


> and these are my grapefruits


hi sorry if this has been asked before, only just found this thread, do you still give them the same flowering time?. if so do you flush? how long, these results look fantastice for a sea of green, nice job


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 21, 2012)

Have you owned a volcano?



tryingtogrow89 said:


> Check this out at a 3rd the cost, ive been rocking it and its great, beats the volcano imo.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-MODEL-BRAND-NEW-IN-BOX-ARIZER-EXTREME-Q-DIGITAL-VAPORIZER-BONUS-GRINDER-/260958468651?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc2563a2b


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 21, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Have you owned a volcano?


The money you have made u should own an Island with a volcano. lol


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 21, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Have you owned a volcano?


no but my roomy did and i practically used it like i owned it.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 21, 2012)

I've had a quick look at the arizers before.. Thanks will look into it some more.
Money is not really an issue.. So it will come down to quality at the end of the day..

Does it handle oils and extracts?




tryingtogrow89 said:


> no but my roomy did and i practically used it like i owned it.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 21, 2012)

My names not Kev ... lolz



supersillybilly said:


> The money you have made u should own an Island with a volcano. lol


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 21, 2012)

can you summarise what you think makes the arizer better than the volcano? aside from price..
i'm far to lazy to search right now..




tryingtogrow89 said:


> no but my roomy did and i practically used it like i owned it.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 21, 2012)

Lazy, Lazy, Lazy............Is this what u call trolling. lol


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 21, 2012)

not so much lazy as tired... just finished watering/feeding
its been a long day.. 



supersillybilly said:


> Lazy, Lazy, Lazy............Is this what u call trolling. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 21, 2012)

Nightmare..20mins feed time feels like 6 hrs. Horrible. Telling you, growing weed is a job


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Mar 21, 2012)

I think I've created a monster!

This TD has been in pre-flower for like 2 weeks and just keeps on truckin. When do you guys think she might give me some actual buds? She's about at the end of 6 weeks since breaking soil. Healthy and built like a brick shithouse.

I took a cutting from her for a clone just out of sheer boredom! 

Am I being too impatient??

Here she is today, I remodeled her house for the hell of it...


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 21, 2012)

That one strong looking plant. Soon the flowers will show, It looks ready to hold some weight anyway...rw


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 21, 2012)

gunslinger84 said:


> ...hey guys...pic updates......
> View attachment 2080775View attachment 2080776View attachment 2080777View attachment 2080778
> ...black haze...nyc diesel...super silver widow...ice......
> 
> ...


Gunslinger you've gottem all in check!!


----------



## gunslinger84 (Mar 22, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Gunslinger you've gottem all in check!!


thanks dude, appreciate it...unfortunately i gota kill a couple of the young ones to make room for the next batch......it feels like im about to kill my children


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 22, 2012)

gunslinger84 said:


> thanks dude, appreciate it...unfortunately i gota kill a couple of the young ones to make room for the next batch......it feels like im about to kill my children


I feel you on that!!


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 22, 2012)

TD is notoriously slow..
Can easily take 120 days... I've got one on the go at the min and shes about double that size and still hasn't started flowering properly.. Sitting on about 8 weeks now.. She has pistils all over the show but no calyx yet.. Even my tahoes have overtaken her

You're gonna need loads more patience.. A lot of people say she doesn't swell until very late in flowering.. Have you also got the 11 blades leafs?




SmokeYourOwn said:


> I think I've created a monster!
> 
> This TD has been in pre-flower for like 2 weeks and just keeps on truckin. When do you guys think she might give me some actual buds? She's about at the end of 6 weeks since breaking soil. Healthy and built like a brick shithouse.
> 
> ...


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Welcome ANC..
> 
> Great to have you along for the ride, nice to see someone Of your calibre joining in the fun



Lol, I'm just an ordinary guy. 

Ok I found a nice 6" cooltube reflector on the bay which was just over $70 including shipping.... the guy has 4 more, its about half as much as the next cheapest option including shipping to me. 
Had to ask the wifey very nicely.






First seed has popped and is comming out of the vermiculite...


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 22, 2012)

Care to elaborate?




mantiszn said:


> can you summarise what you think makes the arizer better than the volcano? aside from the price





tryingtogrow89 said:


> beats the volcano imo.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 22, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Thanks fort the response do you have any dried bud pictures of her? and perhaps the cheese bomb ive been searching your thread and cant find any dry pics of your cheese bomb or big bomb. How potent was the cheese bomb and how cheesey was it? lol


cheese bomb was quick flower .ok smoke......smaller yielding........


----------



## del66666 (Mar 22, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Del.. your volcano.. digital or classic? solid or easy valve?
> 
> anyone else that owns one care to chime in... where's amberooski.. riu is a much quieter and less colourful place without her :/
> 
> ...


i bought solid both times...never had to replace my first one and had that 4 years.......i use large oven bags as balloons........just get some surgical spirits from boots to clean...leave the bits to soak and rinse.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 22, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Check this out at a 3rd the cost, ive been rocking it and its great, beats the volcano imo.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-MODEL-BRAND-NEW-IN-BOX-ARIZER-EXTREME-Q-DIGITAL-VAPORIZER-BONUS-GRINDER-/260958468651?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc2563a2b


how many times have you tried a volcano may i ask?


----------



## del66666 (Mar 22, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Care to elaborate?


i nearly bought an extreme but then i came to my senses.....


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2012)

Wonder how these will do in 12 12, that is the last harvest off 3 plants... nice african sativas.
Got some purple sativa seeds going at the moment though and 2 killing fields.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 22, 2012)

Been reading up a bit.. Seems like the first model was a bit rubbish.. New one seems to have really positive reviews
I like is that you can have bags or whip..

I am now more confused than yesterday 



del66666 said:


> i nearly bought an extreme but then i came to my senses.....


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Mar 22, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> That one strong looking plant. Soon the flowers will show, It looks ready to hold some weight anyway...rw



Yep, she's strong. I'm glad I 12/12FS'd her or else she might be through the roof already!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 22, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Been reading up a bit.. Seems like the first model was a bit rubbish.. New one seems to have really positive reviews
> I like is that you can have bags or whip..
> 
> I am now more confused than yesterday


see with me those thin plastic whips are an irritant............big old baking bag for a balloon, no need to sit near the vaporiser.......wonder off and treat the balloon like a spliff...solid like a tank......volcano all the way for me......good old german engineering.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Mar 22, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> TD is notoriously slow..
> Can easily take 120 days... I've got one on the go at the min and shes about double that size and still hasn't started flowering properly.. Sitting on about 8 weeks now.. She has pistils all over the show but no calyx yet.. Even my tahoes have overtaken her
> 
> You're gonna need loads more patience.. A lot of people say she doesn't swell until very late in flowering.. Have you also got the 11 blades leafs?



No 11 blade leaves but I remember seeing a post about that somewhere. 

Are you doing and kind of pruning or training to your TD or any of your grows for that matter? It seems like my TD could use a little taming but I don't want to hold back her full potential...


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Mar 22, 2012)

Anyone know of a strain that's fast under 12/12FS but not too indica dominant as far as couchlock? I need a good uplifting smoke for daytime...Thanks.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Mar 22, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> Anyone know of a strain that's fast under 12/12FS but not too indica dominant as far as couchlock? I need a good uplifting smoke for daytime...Thanks.


Try Mosca Seeds C99 varieties. I'm growing 4 of the C99 Bx1 now under 12/12. They are growing very fast and supposed to be more sativa style high. They haven't really started flowering through, so I can't say how quickly they'll go. It's supposed to be a fast flowering plant.


----------



## imagreenwitya (Mar 22, 2012)

del66666 said:


> see with me those thin plastic whips are an irritant............big old baking bag for a balloon, no need to sit near the vaporiser.......wonder off and treat the balloon like a spliff...solid like a tank......volcano all the way for me......good old german engineering.


My brother has a volcano and its awesome. It was a bit out of my pricerange and I went with the HerbalAire, IMHO its is just as good as the Volcano (also uses a med grade heating element) and works with a GoG set up out of the box. For 1/3 the price I highly recomend it.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 22, 2012)

I think Im getting a 600 setup in here soon.
View attachment 2082117
Peacocks, the more sativa pheno
View attachment 2082118View attachment 2082119
DOG, I crossed her with my indica pheno peacock. 
View attachment 2082120


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Mar 22, 2012)

Schmarmpit said:


> Try Mosca Seeds C99 varieties. I'm growing 4 of the C99 Bx1 now under 12/12. They are growing very fast and supposed to be more sativa style high. They haven't really started flowering through, so I can't say how quickly they'll go. It's supposed to be a fast flowering plant.


Thanks! That is exactly what I was looking for! 

Has anyone here ever finished a C99 strain on 12/12FS?


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 22, 2012)

no, but have two about 40 days in. ! is 16" tall and other 24". Let you know, post pic tomorrow night. There are not mosca, but some my friend had....rw


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 22, 2012)

del66666 said:


> see with me those thin plastic whips are an irritant............big old baking bag for a balloon, no need to sit near the vaporiser.......wonder off and treat the balloon like a spliff...solid like a tank......volcano all the way for me......good old german engineering.


The whips on the extreme are really thick, but i know the thin type you're referring to.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is some helpful videos.
[youtube]Q8qX9rNd1xI&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]w5V9By3Bzso[/youtube]


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2012)

Seeds are starting to sprout. Potted out the first two with some verm, can't find my coir brick for the life of me, even had my pregnant wife scratch around for it.

Fibreglassing the chipbaord trays is still gonna take a day or two. I forgot what nasty work it is, got the base done and flattened enough to be able to put a rubber O-ring in to seal the inlet and outlet.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Mar 22, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> no, but have two about 40 days in. ! is 16" tall and other 24". Let you know, post pic tomorrow night. There are not mosca, but some my friend had....rw


Cool. Are they budding yet?


----------



## THE GREAT I AM (Mar 22, 2012)

*Nice...real nice....some good pix.

there isn't a like button, it was just there...then like disappeared, wtf is wrong w/ this place?*


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 22, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> Cool. Are they budding yet?


yes, starting to get the white hairs....rw


----------



## steampick (Mar 22, 2012)

This is the one I'm going to wait on. Still made by the precise and hyper-regulated Germans, and without the ballon thing, which I just have a problem looking at.

http://www.storz-bickel.com/shop_eur/index.php/language/en/cat/c7_PLENTY-Vaporizer.html


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 22, 2012)

thanks.. this helped me decide 
volcano it is...

i like the whip and i think my girl would prefer the whip, but the volcano just takes the proverbial cake..



tryingtogrow89 said:


> Here is some helpful videos.
> [youtube]Q8qX9rNd1xI&feature=related[/youtube]
> [youtube]w5V9By3Bzso[/youtube]


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 22, 2012)

i looked at this one too

http://www.vaporizerblog.com/vaporizer-reviews/plenty-vaporizer-review/

its a lot bigger than i thought - see the video
also its sold as a portable vape.. yet it had a power lead haha
i think the germans may have a different definition of portable...

still looks good though..



steampick said:


> This is the one I'm going to wait on. Still made by the precise and hyper-regulated Germans, and without the ballon thing, which I just have a problem looking at.
> 
> http://www.storz-bickel.com/shop_eur/index.php/language/en/cat/c7_PLENTY-Vaporizer.html


----------



## itis20past4 (Mar 22, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> thanks.. this helped me decide
> volcano it is...


Well, if I ever successfully grow a plant and get some bud I can't see getting anything but the Volcano. With all the $$ you're saving by growing your own, it seems well worth the investment. I think I'd like the digital version though.

That's assuming I like using a vape... I bought a cheapie just to try it out. I think it is called Vapir1 or something. I think it was only about $100, but I got it a year or so ago before my first failed attempt when I killed my plants with hydro.


----------



## imagreenwitya (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi all,
What strains are best suited for this type o grow? What would you recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Mar 23, 2012)

itis20past4 said:


> Well, if I ever successfully grow a plant and get some bud I can't see getting anything but the Volcano. With all the $$ you're saving by growing your own, it seems well worth the investment. I think I'd like the digital version though.
> 
> That's assuming I like using a vape... I bought a cheapie just to try it out. I think it is called Vapir1 or something. I think it was only about $100, but I got it a year or so ago before my first failed attempt when I killed my plants with hydro.


Wishing U a 'Successful Grow Dude!


----------



## blimey (Mar 23, 2012)

Has anybody grown any subcool genetics 12/12? And is it likely to get at least an ounce in two gallon pots?


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 23, 2012)

Im in the process of doing tga's dairy queen not sure what she'll yield yet but looks like the smoke will be very nice


----------



## blimey (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice, looks good. Do you start in the final pot like autos or can you transplant once you sex them?


----------



## Schmarmpit (Mar 23, 2012)

blimey said:


> Has anybody grown any subcool genetics 12/12? And is it likely to get at least an ounce in two gallon pots?


I've grown subcool's Plushberry, Pandora's Box, and The Flav. All 12/12FS. I was surprised by how well they all performed. I got about 3/4Oz on each after dry and cure, but I was only growing in 1 gal pots. His stuff just never has disappointed me.


----------



## steampick (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey all. My son is in college taking graphic design, so I borrowed his camera to take these photos of my CGS OJ Haze. I have not much clue how to work it, but these few turned out okay. Thought I'd share. They've been in 12/12 from seed, and visibly flowering for about 11 weeks.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 23, 2012)

Awesome steampick!!! I think I've asked you already maybe..soil? What nutes?


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 23, 2012)

Those are NICE! Good job steampick!!....rw


----------



## steampick (Mar 23, 2012)

Pro Mix, with some Advanced Nutrients Organic Tea and bat guano (bloom).

I haven't got that camera figured out at all, but when I do I'll get some better pics up. These things are almost ready to harvest, though. The one in the foreground is the most sativa leaning, and the one in the background of the two-plant pic has a lot more indica qualities. Both of those ones are keepers, though the sativa one looks like it could go on forever and ever.


----------



## steampick (Mar 23, 2012)

here's a better shot of the satty number


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice looking plant....rw


----------



## hope full (Mar 23, 2012)

View attachment 2084370 so I figured I would give coco a try so I go to the store and decide on the block, I ask the gent, on how I should go.about expanding it, he says throw it in the tub well this.is what I end up with


----------



## dankerous (Mar 23, 2012)

Pics of my 3rd dimension Jacks cleaner lemon sativa pheno I have pollinated with a stinky and compact chemmy jones male,she is at day 26 of flowering from showing sex(labeled these pics the 23rd as was high lol),so has another 4/5 weeks max,I want to also mention she is under a 90 watt full spectrum LED,and is putting the weight on daily,the bud literally almost doubles each day,and is anything but airy/fluffy bud,can't wait to test my f1s,got a long on going project to breed 3 basic f1s and do lots of crossed between the 3,to make a super fast flowering sativa heavy variety that fits my needs,I will be spending the next couple of years testing and refining them,

the one I have done to date is -(F)-3rd Dimension X (M) Chemmy jones (took cuttings which are currently rooting/saved pollen)

the next 2 I am planning on doing are

(F)Cheesewreck X (M) Chemmy jones

and 
(F)Coletrain (silver haze x trainwreck) X (M) Chemmy jones

Im thinking as they all share trainwreck in their genes the crosses themselves should be fair stable at a f1 stage,which means I can then do for instance cheesewreck jones x 3Djones then cross that with the Coletrain Jones and so on,


----------



## Bluejeans (Mar 23, 2012)

hope full said:


> View attachment 2084370 so I figured I would give coco a try so I go to the store and decide on the block, I ask the gent, on how I should go.about expanding it, he says throw it in the tub well this.is what I end up with View attachment 2084373


I'm sorry, but that's...well, funny...  

I guessing he didn't tell you, and you didn't read the amount of water to use? For a single brick, I drop it in a 5 gallon bucket and add about a gallon and a quarter of water...maybe a tad more if it seems to need it. What size block did you get?


----------



## hope full (Mar 23, 2012)

Im not sure, and no he didnt say shit he said throw it in the tub I did, and well it was soup.


----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2012)

hope full said:


> View attachment 2084370 so I figured I would give coco a try so I go to the store and decide on the block, I ask the gent, on how I should go.about expanding it, he says throw it in the tub well this.is what I end up with View attachment 2084373


can't stop laughing. A 5kg brick expads to 65 liters.


----------



## dankerous (Mar 23, 2012)

Damn,wouldnt want to have to clean that shit up :O


Bluejeans said:


> I'm sorry, but that's...well, funny...
> 
> I guessing he didn't tell you, and you didn't read the amount of water to use? For a single brick, I drop it in a 5 gallon bucket and add about a gallon and a quarter of water...maybe a tad more if it seems to need it. What size block did you get?


----------



## supchaka (Mar 23, 2012)

hope full said:


> View attachment 2084370 so I figured I would give coco a try so I go to the store and decide on the block, I ask the gent, on how I should go.about expanding it, he says throw it in the tub well this.is what I end up with View attachment 2084373


That looks like a brownie. I don't know what part of that sounded like a good idea, no matter how much it was gonna fluff!


----------



## hope full (Mar 23, 2012)

Iv never messed with coco before, so I was in the dark, I dont know what size the brik.was but onxe it expams its over 2 cibic feet.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 23, 2012)

DEL66666 any word on the 9 plant tent grow?


----------



## dankerous (Mar 23, 2012)

I m going to start to use the little coco pellets you can get,they start off like 4 cm circles bout 1 cm deep,and expand to about 8c by 8cm I think,look good for starting things off as less transplant shock when re-potting if you use soil like I do.


----------



## hope full (Mar 23, 2012)

Iv never seen the coco pellets, but the jift pellets are peat moss


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 23, 2012)

Heres some new shots;View attachment 2084538View attachment 2084537View attachment 2084536View attachment 2084535View attachment 2084531View attachment 2084532View attachment 2084533View attachment 2084534View attachment 2084529View attachment 2084530 Pic 1 13 days. Pic 2 27 days. Pic 3 35 days. Pic4 10 days veg,41 flowering. Pic 5 45 days. pic 6 clone, 41 days. Pic 7 waszulu clone 27 days in flower. Pic 8 wild thai clone 41 days in flower. Pic 9 10 days veg, 41 days flower, both of these I super cropped because they were too tall. Pic 10 are 6 clones about a week in veg. Friend giving me 4 more clone tomorrow. Love those free clones. As you can see I have them spaced out pretty good....rw


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2012)

hope full said:


> View attachment 2084370 so I figured I would give coco a try so I go to the store and decide on the block, I ask the gent, on how I should go.about expanding it, he says throw it in the tub well this.is what I end up with View attachment 2084373


mmm good just like the chocolate wave at the red lobster. good luck with the grow , it looks like your off to an awesomely yummy start. 
http://www.redlobster.ca/lobster/platters.htm
http://www.livestrong.com/article/299317-calories-in-the-red-lobster-chocolate-wave/
this is like the best desert i have ever had in my life. who else has had the fortune of trying this 1500 calorie hot streamin mound of eye rolling heaven.


----------



## hope full (Mar 24, 2012)

You recently grew in coco 12 12 from seed how big of a diff did you see?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2012)

huge difference., in soil i grew 13 girls and got 12 oz. In coco i grew 8 girls and got well over a lb. The buds were giagantic n coco...huge ass colas. The pots were light. your going to love it. im doing it again.


----------



## hope full (Mar 24, 2012)

Dam thats amazing, im hoping I get something close to that how many watts was that under


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2012)

600 watts . Hesi products plus Hammerhead.dont forget your cal mag suppliment. water every other day. fresh air , exhaust out. steady temps.ocsilating fan. motivation and love


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 24, 2012)

Ammmmmmburrrrr 

Welcome back  we've missed your colourfulness 

Damn hope full.. Look like ya shit the tub..


----------



## truegaintfree (Mar 24, 2012)

Just realized ive been a member since 06' lol and i have less than 20 posts. 
I read ALOT! And have soaked in so much through the years! Ty for threads like this


----------



## del66666 (Mar 24, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> DEL66666 any word on the 9 plant tent grow?


not been around to take a look, times been a problem..............had a call to say it was chopped, wet weight was 2243 g so should be looking at 18 i think, will see if i can get some good close pics of bud, im a crap photographer but i will do my best.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Mar 24, 2012)

del66666 said:


> not been around to take a look, times been a problem..............had a call to say it was chopped, wet weight was 2243 g so should be looking at 18 i think, will see if i can get some good close pics of bud, im a crap photographer but i will do my best.


hey del.... _in your experience would you say wet weight would then lose 70% of its weight when dried?_............


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 24, 2012)

More.

I find 75-80% usually..



MISSPHOEBE said:


> hey del.... _in your experience would you say wet weight would then lose 70% of its weight when dried?_............


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Mar 24, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> More.
> 
> I find 75-80% usually..


*Like* like like
*


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 24, 2012)

DEL66666 pictures would be great!! Wow, 18 ounces off 9 plants? Impressive numbers bro!! I don't think I've asked before, but are you in the US..if so, medical?


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome back Dr. Amber!!!!!


----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2012)

PS. sorry I was laughing so hard I couldn't add anything constructive, but you get bag you can use to rinse the coir in, I bet an old pillow sleeve would do. I use them for anything from squishing the juice out of freshly boiled cactus to rinsing corn for shrooms.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Mar 24, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> 600 watts . Hesi products plus Hammerhead.dont forget your cal mag suppliment. water every other day. fresh air , exhaust out. steady temps.ocsilating fan. motivation and love



Do you guys prefer Hesi nutes over Canna?


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Mar 24, 2012)

Took my Tangerine Dream out on the pool deck yesterday for some fresh air and sunlight. I think she really liked it! She's in a great mood today. Now, if she would just give me some calyx...  I'm getting desperate!

Went ahead and sprouted another TD along with a clone and popped an Automaria2 which I'll plant out in the woods somewhere.


----------



## itis20past4 (Mar 24, 2012)

hope full said:


> View attachment 2084370 so I figured I would give coco a try so I go to the store and decide on the block, I ask the gent, on how I should go.about expanding it, he says throw it in the tub well this.is what I end up with View attachment 2084373


Thanks for that--got a good laugh. Not laughing at you, as I'd probably end up with a worse mess, but it was funny none-the-less.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 24, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Ammmmmmburrrrr
> 
> Welcome back  we've missed your colourfulness
> 
> Damn hope full.. Look like ya shit the tub..


awe thanks. very sweet.



East Coast Pro said:


> Welcome back Dr. Amber!!!!!


thank you too, hope all is well in your garden.



SmokeYourOwn said:


> Do you guys prefer Hesi nutes over Canna?


if your in the states you might run into the same prob that i had trying to get canna products. Canna is a UK line...Canna like to monopolize the industry in the USA..and wouldnt allow my last hydro store to carry their product unless they promised to not carry other products. So i never used them. Im sure you would find many growers on the UK thread with expereience with using it. Good luck. I dont think you will regret using HEsi. I suggest getting the larger bottles because Hesi makes you use more mls per feed then my other nutes and i went through it super quick. I was feeding 11 gilrs though. I went through my liter of Hesi Coco in about 3/4 of my grow. My hesi tnt 1 liter i still have some left. Dont forget the Hammerhead..

Dear Hope full. i forgot to mention the Hammerhead. Got to add the hammerhead too! 

Have a really nice weekend everyone! 
Peace
Amber


----------



## hope full (Mar 24, 2012)

I have no problem getting canna nuets here, they have them up at the store


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm thinking of going 250w HPS for my first grow so I don't have to drop the extra coin for the 600w, plus I don't want a noticeable change in my light bill!!! Plus being my first grow, I'll only try 2-3 plants in 2-3 gallon pots..should the 250 handle that OK? Anyone here use or have used a 250w HPS for 12-12fs?


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 24, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> I'm thinking of going 250w HPS for my first grow so I don't have to drop the extra coin for the 600w, plus I don't want a noticeable change in my light bill!!! Plus being my first grow, I'll only try 2-3 plants in 2-3 gallon pots..should the 250 handle that OK? Anyone here use or have used a 250w HPS for 12-12fs?


Should work great


----------



## itis20past4 (Mar 24, 2012)

A quick update on my near-death plant that I drowned that has been on 12/12 for about 2 weeks now (after a couple weeks of veg...before I found this thread). It's still looking really iffy and most of the large leaves fell off, but there is some new growth. Of course, with the stress involved, nothing happening yet as far as flowering. 


Then these are the 2 auto-flowers I planted. Both are around 2 weeks from when they sprouted and seem to be growing okay. The little styro-cups in the foreground each have a Bubblegum that just sprouted yesterday that I am going to move to the 12/12 in a couple days (in case the one in there dies, I wanted to get another one or two on the way). 

Temps in both tents are generally in the mid-high 70s once I got my little vents going, and humidity seems to be holding at about 50-60 much of the time I check.


----------



## black6delta (Mar 24, 2012)

so...where did ALL of my thread and rep and posts go?


----------



## itis20past4 (Mar 24, 2012)

black6delta said:


> so...where did ALL of my thread and rep and posts go?


Up in smoke...


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 24, 2012)

itis20past4 said:


> Up in smoke...


more like up in joke


----------



## steampick (Mar 25, 2012)

Don't mind me, I'm still fucking with this camera. Got the flash pointed in the right direction now! 

Two-plant shot with the sat-dom in the front, and it's bushier brother behind it.



A closer look at the bud formation on the bushier pheno. It's far more ready to harvest as you can see by the red hairs.




A closer look at the lanky sat-pheno. Way different looking and a lot further out from being done. Thank god I 12/12 fs these plants, or the grow would have been crazy long.


----------



## curly604 (Mar 25, 2012)

looking good steam very nice colas n


----------



## dadankskunk (Mar 25, 2012)

Day 18 from the moment of Germination

Here are some of my girls, Female Seeds Pure AK and a Delicious Seeds Cotton Candy. 12/12 from seed (Except a few days of 24/0 when I didn't have a timer) 

They are under x2 100W GrowLedHydro Spectra UFOs. For some reason the UFOs are different colors, idk why. I have 3 total and just bought this new one which is more white than pink. 

I took pictures of my biggest and smallest girls, as well as the aquaponics system which I'm using as the primary source of water. This grow is all organic.


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 25, 2012)

Skunk, You got a regular garden going there. Everything looks healthy and green. Love the tomatoes!...rw


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 25, 2012)

Steam, those are awesome looking plants, enjoy your harvest....rw


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 25, 2012)

so went with the easy valve..







TD is still looking very slim on the left.. slow ass bitch..


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 25, 2012)

Looks like you have the cart before the house.lol. Don't you dislike those slow plant budding plant. I sure you got something to put in your vape...rw


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 25, 2012)

vapin' on some blueberry gum and some pineapple express.. very tasty..
i think i bit off a bit more than i could chew earlier.. so to speak..
i felt a bit paranoid for the first time years..

but then i realised.. no smoke.. no fire.. no stinkin up the place..



roofwayne said:


> Looks like you have the cart before the house.lol. Don't you dislike those slow plant budding plant. I sure you got something to put in your vape...rw


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2012)

hey bunny man, whats up dude? 
check this out. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/389500-super-lemon-haze-phototron-7.html#post7195759


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2012)

ia it strange? but i like to feel paranoid when im high.lmao.


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 25, 2012)

Vapes are good, I like the smoke part. A little paranoid okay, keeps you paying att.. Plus it gives you that risk thing, like when we were younger...rw


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2012)

haha, gives you the risk thing? lmao.. like what do you mean.. the five finger discount risk?


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 25, 2012)

Right! Get your heart beating a little faster, probably adds to the high.lol....rw


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Mar 25, 2012)

> *TD is still looking very slim on the left.. slow ass bitch.. *


Arghh! TD! Mine is going on 7 weeks and still just pistils...

At least you have a stockpile, I'm envious!


----------



## steampick (Mar 25, 2012)

Those TDs do look slow, and in likely need of support soon. Lots of space between the nodes.

That Volcano looks sweet. Easy to over-do it on vapie. I find it doesn't seem to hit with the immediate force of a joint or pipe, so you vape a little more...and the next thing you know you're over-stoned!


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 25, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ia it strange? but i like to feel paranoid when im high.lmao.


Me too Doc!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2012)

congratulations on the volcano mantizm. wow imissed that post before i was so stoned. YOur tent looks awesome and so very lush and healthy. super gardening dude. IM very happy you bought a volcano . It is very important to take care of you lungs while mediccating and vaporizing is so much betterer because its so much healthier for you. easier on you lungs and throat. iMportant to change your balloon regularly because it will build up wiht residue that is actully very hard on you throat. Im sure you will figure it out. Damn shame how expennsive the replacement balloons are. Here i just got a new box of 6 with the valve for a tearful $90.Do you know if there is a less expensive way . Maybe some how make your own..? take care, 
amber


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 25, 2012)

DEL I've got no money right now but I'm dying to do some 12-12fs!!! I saw back at the beginning of this thread you grew some with CFLs..that's something I could do right now!! How many CFLs did you use and what watts? Anyone else doing 12-12fs with CFLs? 600w of CFLs wouldn't jack up the light bill like a 600w HPS, right?


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 25, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> DEL I've got no money right now but I'm dying to do some 12-12fs!!! I saw back at the beginning of this thread you grew some with CFLs..that's something I could do right now!! How many CFLs did you use and what watts? Anyone else doing 12-12fs with CFLs? 600w of CFLs wouldn't jack up the light bill like a 600w HPS, right?


600 WATTS is 600 WATTS! now 600 WATTS equivalent is a different story!!


----------



## dankerous (Mar 26, 2012)

So its been 6 days since the last pictures, my lady is filling out like a beaut,and she is only under a 90w LED (full spectrum unit with 3 w diodes) she is really loving it,at first I was skeptical,but pics speak for themselves


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Mar 26, 2012)

dankerous said:


> So its been 6 days since the last pictures, my lady is filling out like a beaut,and she is only under a 90w LED (full spectrum unit with 3 w diodes) she is really loving it,at first I was skeptical,but pics speak for themselves


dank, those look sweet...

I'm too lazy to search back, could you tell how old they are from sprouting and what strains?

Cheers


----------



## dankerous (Mar 26, 2012)

Tga subcool 3rd Dimension,pollinated with my male chemmy jones(stockier than the females I have had and tighter nodes n stank for a male)-the 3D has had 1 week of 18/6 to put out roots, 2 weeks to show sex, so 3 weeks of veg/transition time in effect,then she is now in day 29 of flowering since showing sex I think,so has atleast 20-31 days left (she can be a 49 day - 60 day strain and this is the more sativa heavy jacks cleaner lemon bleach pheno).
Any one that slated LED with out trying them is a fool,yeah most cheap units are crap,this unit is a purplepar full spectrum 3 watt diodes,does every color including 2 kinds of uv red,as I say I didn't expect her to do much,she is half way through flowering so will only put on weight more rapidly over the next few weeks.Cant wait to see the results and also harvest my f1's of my 3DJ#1(3DJones#1) as I will be calling it,then my next project is to use the same male to pollinate a cheesewreck and a coletrain(silver haze x trainwreck) end up with some cheesewreck jones and some CTJ#1 Coletrain jones,then I shall continue crossing between the 3 until I have what I want  


SmokeYourOwn said:


> dank, those look sweet...
> 
> I'm too lazy to search back, could you tell how old they are from sprouting and what strains?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey dank nice plant, but that one looks like it wants to run away too.lol...rw


----------



## dankerous (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks dude,and its just how I grow them,evens out the plant auxin's meaning a more even plant canopy ,so it all gets light, I don't get why people use them silly autoflowers,when I can yield the same if not better and have nicer buds,also costs me less electricity wise


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 26, 2012)

You cause them to grow that way, some kind of Lst? I tried super cropping, that where you snap the main stalk and it cause it to have a bunch of colas at top....rw


----------



## dankerous (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah its just a very basic form of LST,I just bend them over when I feel they are at the height I want,and just tie them so they are the shape you see,doesnt effect it too much stress wise,as you can see from the pics,anything more than that would put it back a week or so,and as I want my plants to not be retarded growth wise I just do what you see,


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 26, 2012)

Not that worried I'm sure she'll fill in nicely when she's ready.. She was the only one not to get any training..



steampick said:


> Those TDs do look slow, and in likely need of support soon. Lots of space between the nodes.
> 
> That Volcano looks sweet. Easy to over-do it on vapie. I find it doesn't seem to hit with the immediate force of a joint or pipe, so you vape a little more...and the next thing you know you're over-stoned!


How long does a bag usually last you? I've heard people say 2 months.. If that's the case it works out to $7.50 a month.. Not bad IMO .. I found a couple of tutorials on replacing the bags on the easy valve.. Doesn't look too hard once you get the knack.. Will send them through later tonight when near pc.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> congratulations on the volcano mantizm. wow imissed that post before i was so stoned. YOur tent looks awesome and so very lush and healthy. super gardening dude. IM very happy you bought a volcano . It is very important to take care of you lungs while mediccating and vaporizing is so much betterer because its so much healthier for you. easier on you lungs and throat. iMportant to change your balloon regularly because it will build up wiht residue that is actully very hard on you throat. Im sure you will figure it out. Damn shame how expennsive the replacement balloons are. Here i just got a new box of 6 with the valve for a tearful $90.Do you know if there is a less expensive way . Maybe some how make your own..? take care,
> amber


----------



## dankerous (Mar 26, 2012)

My cheesewreck did the best result that way look at this for a candelabra plant (for any one that wants to critasize that was my second grow,hence the picking of of fan leaves) still she yeilded nicely,gave me an oz of the dankest strawberry essential oil/cheese skunk rancid sweetness I have ever had,no cheese even the real exodus which I was smoking when I was also smoking this even compaires,I did her under a 125 dual spec cfl in a pc case lol.


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 26, 2012)

The plants I super cropped didn't seem to slow at all. Probably something less stressful would be better, I can grow 51/2ft plants, some those sativa dom will shoot up fast and be about a foot from light and next morning be in the light. The SC kind of last minute thing. I am trying to grow one cola like Del.
Like that candelabra plant, too wide for me, I did the fan leave thing my first grow...rw


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey Dank you could have you own plant design gig. Dank Mj designer for the stars.LOL..rw
I have a name for the plant in your name, "The Sea Horse".


----------



## dankerous (Mar 26, 2012)

Hahaha,I just like messing about with the plant,at the moment making a cross,,then will be making several more,and then crossing them all,going to be some dank as you like buds trust 



roofwayne said:


> Hey Dank you could have you own plant design gig. Dank Mj designer for the stars.LOL..rw


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 26, 2012)

Greenhouse exo? Or by real do you mean cut?



dankerous said:


> My cheesewreck did the best result that way look at this for a candelabra plant (for any one that wants to critasize that was my second grow,hence the picking of of fan leaves) still she yeilded nicely,gave me an oz of the dankest strawberry essential oil/cheese skunk rancid sweetness I have ever had,no cheese even the real exodus which I was smoking when I was also smoking this even compaires,I did her under a 125 dual spec cfl in a pc case lol.


----------



## dankerous (Mar 26, 2012)

I mean the real cut,GHS is not the exodus even if they claim it is,I wouldnt even talk about GHS cheese as the exodus though .


mantiszn said:


> Greenhouse exo? Or by real do you mean cut?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 26, 2012)

Mantizzzz, im not quite sure how long those balloons last really. I guess it depends on a few factors. I really beat mine up. I squeeze and crumple them up, i prob shouldnt do that.lol. I just got out a new one yesterday so i will take note as to how much i can get out of it before it starts to effect the vape. 

ECP, another way to think about the similarities of Watts and Flouros is using Lumens. 
for instance my Phototron has 36,000 lumens ( all flouros of course) that is eqivelant to 400 watts. (at least my research said so) How many lumens does a 250 have..?

have a nice day everyone, off to the grind...errrrr.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Mar 26, 2012)

My TD is showing her first calyxes, finally. She's near the end of 7 weeks from sprouting.

She looks like a sativa dom. pheno and I now think that I've been feeding her too heavily at 1.9 EC. I'm now learning that most sativas are light feeders. I mean, she's plenty healthy but maybe with less nutes she would have gotten down to business more quickly...


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 26, 2012)

I am careful with my nutes. It looks pretty good...rw


----------



## bigas89 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello my friends, I'm just reading this thread for the second time and I couldn't wait more to say something!
No words to describe Del's work and all the others that along with him don't mind to share their wisdom.
Hope you guys and gurrls let me in to this fantastic thread! =D 

I'm currently groin Sensi's Hindu Kush and some bagseed in soil, and also in coco (inspired by Del) Sensi's Four Way, Advanced Seeds Critical, Mr. Nice Shit, Dinafem Critical Jack and Advanced Seeds Auto Low Girl (was a freebie...)


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 26, 2012)

BigAs89 welcome!!! Let's hear your setup..tent?cab?lighting?


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 26, 2012)

dankerous said:


> Thanks dude,and its just how I grow them,evens out the plant auxin's meaning a more even plant canopy ,so it all gets light, I don't get why people use them silly autoflowers,when I can yield the same if not better and have nicer buds,also costs me less electricity wise


This post deserves a like!!!!


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 26, 2012)

OK, until I can get my $ right for my 600w HPS tent grow..I've been doing a lot of research on 12-12fs with CFLs. It's something to do plus looks like a blast!! I'm getting a idea and list up now, I'll post a link when I get started!!

DEL66666 I would like to hear about your setup when you were running 12-12fs with CFLs..any pictures of the setup?


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 26, 2012)

ECP: about time!!!!..rw


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks RW!!! I've been posting and reading a while now, but I'm a perfectionists!! I like to know as much as I can before I jump into something..still not quite ready, trying to figure out my lighting. I think I'm going the route of bigger watts, less lights..I've seen it work great for a few. I've seengood results that way, and with more low watt lights..


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 26, 2012)

ECP: I like to study things, but I like too learn on the grow.lol. Getting started could be the hardest part of it all, then stopping would be next. Head on Bro...rw


----------



## grapesnowcone (Mar 26, 2012)

Just started 7 seeds in party cups with a 55 watt cfl.. 12/12 from seed. These will probably start flowering about the same time I harvest my current grow..


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome Grapes!!!!! I've been searching for someone to talk to about 12-12fs with CFLs..accept my friend request please!! Got a journal or thread with some of your results?


----------



## bigas89 (Mar 26, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> BigAs89 welcome!!! Let's hear your setup..tent?cab?lighting?


Got a 1,6 m2 closet for now, but soon a 1m x 1m x 1m tent. I'm with a 400watter atm plus cooltube.......... Random pics...


----------



## grapesnowcone (Mar 26, 2012)

Ehh, i got a thread in the CFL section of this forum, but its not 12/12fs..

I will be making a thread though soon for my 12/12 from seed party cups.. I've always had good results using 16 ounce cups and 12/12 from seed.. Most people that see these plants are amazed at how small they are.. LOL


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 26, 2012)

Grapes what kinda yields from those cups?


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 26, 2012)

BigAs89 awesome man!!


----------



## bigas89 (Mar 26, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> BigAs89 awesome man!!


thanks east coast, what about you, what strains you doin atm?


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 27, 2012)

Nothing, planning it out now!! Going CFL though..


----------



## Bluejeans (Mar 27, 2012)

dankerous said:


> I m going to start to use the little coco pellets you can get,they start off like 4 cm circles bout 1 cm deep,and expand to about 8c by 8cm I think,look good for starting things off as less transplant shock when re-potting if you use soil like I do.


I've used those before and they aren't bad...but be sure to soak them sufficiently. They take a lot longer to properly expand than the peat pellets. Personally, I found the coco pellets to be a little "tough". Didn't seem to me like there was enough "space" in there for the roots to freely grow. They were very tightly compacted, even when fully saturated, and I don't know... I just wasn't happy with them. I ended up pulling my little seedlings out of them and putting them directly into my coco mix once they were above the soil.

I also found the coco pellets to be considerably more expensive that the peat pellets... I use the peat pellets and simply stick the whole pot, with seedling intact, into my coco mixture once I'm ready to transplant. Zero shock.


----------



## Bluejeans (Mar 27, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> Do you guys prefer Hesi nutes over Canna?



I'm doing coco with amendments (organic additives) rather than nutes. So far, I'm absolutely loving it!


----------



## Bluejeans (Mar 27, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> DEL I've got no money right now but I'm dying to do some 12-12fs!!! I saw back at the beginning of this thread you grew some with CFLs..that's something I could do right now!! How many CFLs did you use and what watts? Anyone else doing 12-12fs with CFLs? 600w of CFLs wouldn't jack up the light bill like a 600w HPS, right?


You can certainly grow end to end with CFL. I've done so with beautiful results. And like Del said, 600w is 600w. You're paying for the leccy either way, no matter what the 600w is powering...HID, CFL, hair dryer, toaster over, etc.

Now, if done right, 600w ACTUAL of CFL, equals about 3000watts equivalent...but that is equivalent to an incandescent bulb...NOT an MH/HPS, at least not in light penetration. 

600w of CFL - 6 23w bulbs equalling 100w equivalent each, is very economical and you can flower a plant or two using these.


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 27, 2012)

Big; nice plants you have, I use a 400w hps also.
Grape; Love to see your 16 oz cups full of cute little weeds.
Bluejeans; Is coco that much better than soil? Does it give similar taste to soil? I'm old so need my earthy taste...grow on...rw


----------



## itis20past4 (Mar 27, 2012)

dankerous said:


> Thanks dude,and its just how I grow them,evens out the plant auxin's meaning a more even plant canopy ,so it all gets light, I don't get why people use them silly autoflowers,when I can yield the same if not better and have nicer buds,also costs me less electricity wise


Well, I, for one, am using silly autoflowers because I don't know what the F I'm doing and figure there is less to screw up! However, I'm trying 12/12 also and will likely just use 12/12 if I can grow anything successfully.

Off topic, but why do people opt for the non-digital Volcano? Is there an advantage to it or a disadvantage to the digital? When I actually have something to put in it I'm going to buy one or the other.


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 27, 2012)

On those auto, I read you should run them at 18/6, because they start flowering when they reach a certain age. Also people say you don't get weight off autos. Stick to your plan and your learn so much....rw


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Mar 27, 2012)

I accidentally left on the overhead light in my closet during my plant's dark time last night. I wonder how much that will screw her up...

Here she is in all of her non-budding glory this morning...


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 27, 2012)

I done that it didn't seem to hurt them. You probably be alright...rw


----------



## fir3dragon (Mar 27, 2012)

what size pot can i use to do this from start to finish? anyone know?


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 27, 2012)

Any size u want. I use 7.5l pots. It all depend how much u wanna water them


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 27, 2012)

fir3dragon said:


> what size pot can i use to do this from start to finish? anyone know?


Del uses three pots sizes to control the plant size. I use a small pot, 1gal, then put it in 3gal or 4gal to finish. It all depends on how big you want your weeds. If you put a sativa dom. in a 3gal pot it could shoot up to 4ft, then you LST or super crop...rw


----------



## fir3dragon (Mar 27, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Del uses three pots sizes to control the plant size. I use a small pot, 1gal, then put it in 3gal or 4gal to finish. It all depends on how big you want your weeds. If you put a sativa dom. in a 3gal pot it could shoot up to 4ft, then you LST or super crop...rw



how big does your get in a 3 gallon?


----------



## supchaka (Mar 27, 2012)

TURN YOUR SPEAKERS DOWN! I Have warned you!
[video=youtube_share;nz6N2vPDrkQ]http://youtu.be/nz6N2vPDrkQ[/video]


----------



## fir3dragon (Mar 27, 2012)

supchaka said:


> TURN YOUR SPEAKERS DOWN! I Have warned you!
> [video=youtube_share;nz6N2vPDrkQ]http://youtu.be/nz6N2vPDrkQ[/video]


looks good.


----------



## dankerous (Mar 27, 2012)

See I sell these things,I am not buying into seed companies retoric,they dont breed autos for your ease of use,like with feminized seeds its about making you have to go back for more seeds,no males = no stable breeding,autos = no clones, and actually cost more to grow 9-11 weeks at 18/6 than 13 weeks at 12/12,so its all about 12/12 really,also autos all yeild bud that is like crap northern lights,I have tried many of these new super autos and they arent much better than the normal ones,onyx/himilayan blue diesel etc, only a few autos are much cop,the chronic ryder can yeild 2.5 oz max,still I could get a clone of chronic and get that anyway so I dont see the point in autos,other than making "you" have less power/control over what you do,its all about making you spend more on seeds,every 8-10 weeks you have to spend £30-50 on seed,its b/s,very clever on the seed breeders side business wise,beyond that nothing more than a fad,




itis20past4 said:


> Well, I, for one, am using silly autoflowers because I don't know what the F I'm doing and figure there is less to screw up! However, I'm trying 12/12 also and will likely just use 12/12 if I can grow anything successfully.
> 
> Off topic, but why do people opt for the non-digital Volcano? Is there an advantage to it or a disadvantage to the digital? When I actually have something to put in it I'm going to buy one or the other.


----------



## dankerous (Mar 27, 2012)

Also if you want a good vap,you want the Essential vapp,its a medical bit of equiptment rather than dutch made money machine, once you get a volcano you will be spending silly money on all the spares n b/s that comes with them,get a E-vap and its literally a metal handle with a glass vial works really well,trust me as I say I sell these things,look it up online 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RASTA-ECLIPSE-ESSENTIAL-EV101-VAAAPP-MANY-EXTRAS-/320715456454


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 27, 2012)

The sativa dom can get 4' tall, I wasn't topping or anything, I end up supercropping a few, because they were growing into light...rw


----------



## supchaka (Mar 27, 2012)

dankerous said:


> trust me as I say I sell these things,look it up online


LOL Sorry dude but the general consensus is to not trust someones opinion that has a vested interest in the subject!


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 27, 2012)

Dank; I guessing you don't like autos.lol ...rw


----------



## dankerous (Mar 27, 2012)

Im not here to sell,do you see me plugging my own product?,or do you see me giving advice from the point of view of some one that has access to all of the products in the market,and knows what is novelty crap and what is not,I am giving 100% truthful opinion on the matter I am not here to make money,if anything I am here to save people wasting theirs,but you know what,go by a volcano waste £350 minimum on a crappy smoking implement when you could get one just as good for £65,yeah I really am trying to push a hard sale here arent I....god try n do a cat a favor and get treated like some kind of crack dealer,not cool at all 




supchaka said:


> LOL Sorry dude but the general consensus is to not trust someones opinion that has a vested interest in the subject!


----------



## supchaka (Mar 27, 2012)

dankerous said:


> Im not here to sell,do you see me plugging my own product?,or do you see me giving advice from the point of view of some one that has access to all of the products in the market,and knows what is novelty crap and what is not,I am giving 100% truthful opinion on the matter I am not here to make money,if anything I am here to save people wasting theirs,but you know what,go by a volcano waste £350 minimum on a crappy smoking implement when you could get one just as good for £65,yeah I really am trying to push a hard sale here arent I....god try n do a cat a favor and get treated like some kind of crack dealer,not cool at all


No need to get butt hurt, I was pointing out the obvious. Saying trust me, I sell these, is not what makes someone believe what you have to say...


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 27, 2012)

Dank, don't take it personal. There are people who try and sell their stuff on here. I trust your opinion, don't like vapes anyway, rather have the smoke. Of course that,s my opinion. Smoke one brother...rw


----------



## fir3dragon (Mar 27, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> The sativa dom can get 4' tall, I wasn't topping or anything, I end up supercropping a few, because they were growing into light...rw



thats too tall, i need it to stay about 2 or 3 ft. a gallon or 2 im guessing would work.


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 27, 2012)

That why Del uses smaller pots. I think his final pot is like a11/2gal one...rw


----------



## dankerous (Mar 27, 2012)

with pots I start with a 7 x 7 like del then control size until sex is shown,then I put them in their final pot, varies on size dependent on the strain,the chemmy jones I did I got 21gs of a plant in a 1.5 liter yes liter pot,under a 125 cfl,now I would love to see some one do better than that with that light n pot size 

my avatar is that plant in question


----------



## fir3dragon (Mar 27, 2012)

could i possibly keep them in the red 18 oz cups until sex then plant into 2 gal?


----------



## dankerous (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah man 18 oz cup is like 10 m tall with a 8 cm bottom at 10 cm top if I am correct with my measurements that is fine for starting them off in


----------



## fir3dragon (Mar 27, 2012)

dankerous said:


> Yeah man 18 oz cup is like 10 m tall with a 8 cm bottom at 10 cm top if I am correct with my measurements that is fine for starting them off in



alright sounds good. i got a grow going right now thats not 12/12 they are in 5 gallon buckets and im running out of room.. basically already am out of room lol if i didnt have a cool tube, they would be burnt i think. on the 29th they will be 6 weeks of flowering.


----------



## dankerous (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah that is why you will find people like Del and myself start in a small pot,it keeps the plant from going mad,then when you re pot it,with in a few weeks its almost at its full size,then its just about bending it over if you grow like me,or just letting it do its thing as Del likes to do,neither way is right or wrong,its all about what you need to do to get the best out of your situation 



fir3dragon said:


> alright sounds good. i got a grow going right now thats not 12/12 they are in 5 gallon buckets and im running out of room.. basically already am out of room lol if i didnt have a cool tube, they would be burnt i think. on the 29th they will be 6 weeks of flowering.


----------



## fir3dragon (Mar 27, 2012)

dankerous said:


> Yeah that is why you will find people like Del and myself start in a small pot,it keeps the plant from going mad,then when you re pot it,with in a few weeks its almost at its full size,then its just about bending it over if you grow like me,or just letting it do its thing as Del likes to do,neither way is right or wrong,its all about what you need to do to get the best out of your situation


ok thanks man, +rep i like letting it do its own thing. i just water and give it nutes and keep bugs away.


----------



## dankerous (Mar 27, 2012)

That's cool man,still,its all about seeing what suites you,I don't want you to think I am saying you have to do it that way,there is many right ways of doing the same thing,so just play about and tweak it to your needs/environment,its the only way to really learn in my opinion


----------



## fir3dragon (Mar 27, 2012)

dankerous said:


> That's cool man,still,its all about seeing what suites you,I don't want you to think I am saying you have to do it that way,there is many right ways of doing the same thing,so just play about and tweak it to your needs/environment,its the only way to really learn in my opinion



yeah, i let it go cuz its less work for me to do. plus 12/12 from seed will keep me a good supply how many could i do under a 400w? how much could i get per plant?


----------



## dankerous (Mar 27, 2012)

To be fair both of those questions are strain dependent,and other factors,sea of green?screen of green?,standard grow,abit of LST,,Im thinking 4 nice size plants,though if any one wants to correct me on that that is cool


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 27, 2012)

Dankerous your avatar picture was done under 1 125w CFL? Do you have a picture of your light? Or possibly throw me a link to one like it?


----------



## dankerous (Mar 27, 2012)

I did that in a pc case,just like this cheese wreck of mine here,you want to look up 125 dual spectrum envirolite  




East Coast Pro said:


> ankerous your avatar picture was done under 1 125w CFL? Do you have a picture of your light? Or possibly throw me a link to one like it?


----------



## dankerous (Mar 27, 2012)

I have to admit by the time I had done the chemmy jones I had grown about 6 more varieties,and had changed the inside of the pc case massively,


----------



## gunslinger84 (Mar 27, 2012)

my big girls are looking like polar ice caps ...guna start flushing this week...


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 27, 2012)

I was asking Del what type CFLs to use for 2-3 12-12fs plants and he said envirolite 200-250w..i guess that's what he was talking about!! Are they cheap to run each month like other CFLs?


----------



## dankerous (Mar 27, 2012)

I would agree with del there,and no they are cheap to run,but they do get quite alot hotter than you would expect,once you get to 200/250 watts anyway


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 27, 2012)

They are cheap to run or not? Do you remember how much it added to your normal monthly light bill? How many plants could you do under a 250? Did you ever run one outside a PC case, what was your best yield?


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2012)

It should pull just over 3kW untis a day. check the rate on your bill and do the math

I got a 23W osram cfl today wich claims equivalence to 120W and 3 year lifespan.... but it will burn your finger in like 5 seconds so thats over 50C. testing it against another bulb (eurolux) with two trays of 5 seedlings.


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 27, 2012)

gunslinger84 said:


> my big girls are looking like polar ice caps ...guna start flushing this week...
> View attachment 2093578


Looking nice as usual!!!!


----------



## bigas89 (Mar 27, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Nothing, planning it out now!! Going CFL though..


I'm thinking in turning on a couple cfls... for some cloning... I think cfls are great... my first grows where with cfls, and I think someday will try them out again like from start to finish, but for now still trying to squeeze that 400 to the max. also this is my first run with a 400.... hope you put your things together real soon, want to see some pics


----------



## bigas89 (Mar 27, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Big; nice plants you have, I use a 400w hps also.


Thanks roof, whats your medium or style of growing? what size of pots? what kind of yield you got from this light? and in what space?
Cheers to all 400ers!!


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 27, 2012)

Bigas89 I'm trying to get it up soon!! When you grew with CFLs, was it start to finish?


----------



## bigas89 (Mar 27, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Bigas89 I'm trying to get it up soon!! When you grew with CFLs, was it start to finish?


Yes, by that time I didn't knew about hps or growin...lol... and I didn't have extraction, temperature measure, ph, no nutes and no proper isolation... but was still able to pull da fuck out finger size nuggs of bagseeds without any of them hermie on me! ahaha... I learnt quick about N def... hard times...


----------



## In.The.Basement (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello folks, 

I am new to 12/12 from seed, and only my second indoor grow. I have a question on pruning. My plants are all around 1 ft high, do you think the fan leaves should come off?


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 27, 2012)

I have 12 plant of different ages in my 3ft x 5ft box. I think I could have 7 in 3gal pot flowering at the same time that big, I seem to grow 3ft plus tall plants. I am doing 12/12 from seed in soil. It depends on strain, but I should get close to 2 oz per plant. Thanks for kind words...rw


----------



## curly604 (Mar 27, 2012)

.... naaa man you need those haha , i dont recomend pruning of fan leaves ever unless perhaps right before finishing a cycle


----------



## fir3dragon (Mar 27, 2012)

No i wouldnt. I dont anyways. I got fan leaves blocking budsites and i just leave it


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't cut fan leaves, some guys lolly pop, cut off lower branches. I got dumb on my first grow and cut all the fan leafs off, ended up getting no weight. You can cut off leafs off here and there...rw


----------



## bigas89 (Mar 27, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> I have 12 plant of different ages in my 3ft x 5ft box. I think I could have 7 in 3gal pot flowering at the same time that big, I seem to grow 3ft plus tall plants. I am doing 12/12 from seed in soil. It depends on strain, but I should get close to 2 oz per plant. Thanks for kind words...rw




seems like you are a good farmer! 

... what strain you grew was fast from seed to harvest day 12/12?


----------



## bigas89 (Mar 27, 2012)

In.The.Basement said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I am new to 12/12 from seed, and only my second indoor grow. I have a question on pruning. My plants are all around 1 ft high, do you think the fan leaves should come off?


for my experience, pruning stresses... even if little... so for better yields and faster harvests I wouldn't do it...


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 27, 2012)

Just start the 12/12 from seed this my 4th grow. I trying to get a perpetual grow going so can harvest every couple weeks, plus I add clones for fun. The sativa Dom., I think are going to be biggest and fastest grower...rw


----------



## grapesnowcone (Mar 27, 2012)

Check out my sig for 12/12 from Seed party cups, just started the journal.. SUBSCRIBE!


----------



## bigas89 (Mar 27, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Just start the 12/12 from seed this my 4th grow. I trying to get a perpetual grow going so can harvest every couple weeks, plus I add clones for fun. The sativa Dom., I think are going to be biggest and fastest grower...rw


can you give some examples of breeders and varieties? if it isn't asking much .. ehehe
EDITED:because I prefer grower experience to the breeders details...


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 27, 2012)

I have jack widows, but they don't have a breeder name on pack got them at meds store. I have a friend who has grown for 40 years in N. Cal in the Emerald Triangle. He seeded his crop last year and I am growing 10 of those, I am not even sure what each is he just gave a bag of seed and say grow them, so I did. Should ask one of the other guys. I had a kid stop by and he is giving me 22 seeds of big Sur skunk and some type of headband from some other grower. I am not bragging it just what happened. If I try some strain from med store, and I like it, some how I get seeds from somewhere. It strange how it happens, there must be Pot Gods. I have enough seed to grow for years.lol..rw


----------



## Bluejeans (Mar 27, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Big; nice plants you have, I use a 400w hps also.
> Grape; Love to see your 16 oz cups full of cute little weeds.
> Bluejeans; Is coco that much better than soil? Does it give similar taste to soil? I'm old so need my earthy taste...grow on...rw


'Fraid I'm gonna have to wait to answer that. So far, I haven't finished my first coco grow. I do like the way my plants are strong and healthy and seem to be growing very well. I am just now starting flowering on a couple so it will be a couple months before I can tell you about the taste, but I'm betting it's gonna be good. I'm sure somebody on here can answer quicker.


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Mar 28, 2012)

View attachment 2095014just started a 12-12 will post pics here or you can check my thread. happy grows.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 28, 2012)

Some DOG kush about to do their thang


----------



## itis20past4 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks, D. I'll take a look. 

As far as the autos go...at this point in my learning curve, it is probably BETTER to give me a little "control" over the plant as possible! Plus, I already have the seeds... but I also have regular seeds that I'm trying 12/12 with, so if things work out I won't be buying any more auto seeds. But if my first (or second, or third...) 12/12 experiment doesn't pan out, at least maybe I can fall back on my little, low yield, rip-off auto fems!






dankerous said:


> Im not here to sell,do you see me plugging my own product?,or do you see me giving advice from the point of view of some one that has access to all of the products in the market,and knows what is novelty crap and what is not,I am giving 100% truthful opinion on the matter I am not here to make money,if anything I am here to save people wasting theirs,but you know what,go by a volcano waste £350 minimum on a crappy smoking implement when you could get one just as good for £65,yeah I really am trying to push a hard sale here arent I....god try n do a cat a favor and get treated like some kind of crack dealer,not cool at all


----------



## tongue001 (Mar 28, 2012)

Pics are from yesterday @ day 50, I am giving her a flush then I going set her ec to 1.8 and see how she reacts to it. Hopefully by next week her flowers will be more visible.


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 28, 2012)

All my new shit has just arrived, new light bulb,drying rack, lots of new nutes and 2 big bags of coco. So once these current ladies are done i'll be giving coco a crack, so watch this space, 

I have a question for anyone that knows about led lighting, can you pls tell me what the biggest and best led panel on the market is?


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Mar 28, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Some DOG kush about to do their thang



Wow, look at those fat chunky leaves! Hopefully the buds will look the same...


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 28, 2012)

Alright new stuff. I thinking of doing coco next grow. Don't hurry those ladies along, I know I want to start right away.lol...rw


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Mar 28, 2012)

tongue001 said:


> Pics are from yesterday @ day 50, I am giving her a flush then I going set her ec to 1.8 and see how she reacts to it. Hopefully by next week her flowers will be more visible.



Hey tongue, my plant seems very similar to yours...same age, size and very a very long preflowering period. I just put mine on 11/13 to see if that will speed her up a little. I read somewhere that a lot of the sativas will flower better with a shorter photoperiod. We'll see...


----------



## professor greenfist (Mar 28, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> Hey tongue, my plant seems very similar to yours...same age, size and very a very long preflowering period. I just put mine on 11/13 to see if that will speed her up a little. I read somewhere that a lot of the sativas will flower better with a shorter photoperiod. We'll see...


In my experience I never benefited from extending dark cycle beyond 12 hour I always keep it 12/12 now but different strokes for different folks


----------



## tongue001 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yea I thought it would be a bit faster, but patients is a virtue, Fingers cross next week she will be showing alot more flowers. But I see how it goes. She 3'-3" now but I think she has finish with the stretching now.Hope she is getting ready to start with the packing. On Friday I will take some more pics when I add some fresh nutrients. I am currently giving her a flush but plan to feed her at ec 1.8 as greenhouse (grow-session video) states it can take it.


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 28, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> Wow, look at those fat chunky leaves! Hopefully the buds will look the same...


Cheers m8....I hope so too


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 28, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Alright new stuff. I thinking of doing coco next grow. Don't hurry those ladies along, I know I want to start right away.lol...rw


 It is tempting but I won't cut the current lot down until they are ready which should be this weekend for most of them


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 28, 2012)

LED lighting??? Anyone have any idea


----------



## dankerous (Mar 28, 2012)

Mate lower the LED down,,mines like a couple inches away at max  



tongue001 said:


> Pics are from yesterday @ day 50, I am giving her a flush then I going set her ec to 1.8 and see how she reacts to it. Hopefully by next week her flowers will be more visible.


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey Dank, how things today?...rw


----------



## curly604 (Mar 28, 2012)

LED = good stuff check sig


----------



## dankerous (Mar 28, 2012)

All good,not long out of work,don't really like being stuck in a shop all day with 18oc out side,well nice weather,want to be outside getting lean,but am now too tired,so time for a pure of some purps,or maybe some super silver haze,then time to cook and chill,how about you mate?,you had a good day?.



roofwayne said:


> Hey Dank, how things today?...rw


----------



## dankerous (Mar 28, 2012)

Couldnt agree more,this beautiful lady is under a 90 watt ufo,I shit you not,I got used to pulling 21 gs of a plant with a 125 cfl in a pc,the avatar of mine was my last cfl grow now I am experimenting with expensive LED,my unit would cost £200 new,and is a real full spectrum,have included a pic of that too 


curly604 said:


> LED = good stuff check sig


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 28, 2012)

Been a good start. I have my own Roofing Business here in Cal. and I have to have a Bond for my license. I have been battling Credit Bureau's for three months to release a report. Finally they did and got a bond this morning. So I get to keep my business. That was close, I almost had get a job.lol..rw


----------



## tongue001 (Mar 28, 2012)

@dankerous, If I lower my light it will bleach my lady as it have 3w leds with xlens


----------



## curly604 (Mar 28, 2012)

dankerous said:


> Couldnt agree more,this beautiful lady is under a 90 watt ufo,I shit you not,I got used to pulling 21 gs of a plant with a 125 cfl in a pc,the avatar of mine was my last cfl grow now I am experimenting with expensive LED,my unit would cost £200 new,and is a real full spectrum,have included a pic of that too


very nice dankerous good work , wheew 200 pounds that is alot mate for a 90w. yous should check my sig if ya havent already got some lights in from a company out of the UK called VIPAR , top notch stuff man real nice panels and real nice prices you should check em out man


----------



## bigas89 (Mar 28, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> I have jack widows, but they don't have a breeder name on pack got them at meds store. I have a friend who has grown for 40 years in N. Cal in the Emerald Triangle. He seeded his crop last year and I am growing 10 of those, I am not even sure what each is he just gave a bag of seed and say grow them, so I did. Should ask one of the other guys. I had a kid stop by and he is giving me 22 seeds of big Sur skunk and some type of headband from some other grower. I am not bragging it just what happened. If I try some strain from med store, and I like it, some how I get seeds from somewhere. It strange how it happens, there must be Pot Gods. I have enough seed to grow for years.lol..rw


Thanks anyway roof... I know from info gathered here that Del's favs are: 

rocklock

california hash plant

industrial plant

swiss cheese

power kush

the ultimate

aurora indica 

Thc bomb

Hash bomb

orange bud

big bomb

bubblegum

ultra skunk

top 44

Grapefruit

Blue Mystic

wanna give a try to bomb seeds! 


.... I have a question for you ppl... when do normally a hermie shows up balls in flower? because I have 4 bagseeds and they all turned into females... so I know probably I'm fuckd... they are in the 1rst or second week of blooming... thanks in advance.


----------



## bigas89 (Mar 28, 2012)

bigas89 said:


> Thanks anyway roof... I know from info gathered here that Del's favs are:
> 
> rocklock
> 
> ...


LOL I think I added some that aren't del's favourites but other groers favourites here in the forum.


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 28, 2012)

Right about now, you may get lucky. I was reading on here that colder temp. cause more females. I have had 7 out of 8 females this winter...rw


----------



## dankerous (Mar 28, 2012)

Environmental factors start influencing sex the moment the seedling has three pairs of true leaves (not counting cotyledon). Environmental factors that influence sex determination of cannabis include but are not limited to:

Increasing the level of nitrogen makes more female plants. Lower the nitrogen level to create more male plants. Increase the level of potassium to increase male tendencies; lowering the potassium level encourages female plants. A higher nitrogen level and a lower potassium level for the first two weeks increases females.

Low temperatures increase the number of female plants. Warm temperatures make more male plants.

High humidity increases the number of female plants. Low humidity increases male plants.

Low growing-medium moisture increases males.

More blue light increases the number of female plants. More red light increases male tendencies.

Fewer hours of daylight (e.g. 14 hours) increases the number of females. Longer days (e.g. 18 hours) make
more male plants. Stress: any environmental stress tends to yield more male plants when growing from seed.




roofwayne said:


> Right about now, you may get lucky. I was reading on here that colder temp. cause more females. I have had 7 out of 8 females this winter...rw


----------



## dankerous (Mar 28, 2012)

I didnt pay £200,though I have no issues with spending cash,this light is well good  that plant is only 3 weeks into a 7-9 week flowering


curly604 said:


> very nice dankerous good work , wheew 200 pounds that is alot mate for a 90w. yous should check my sig if ya havent already got some lights in from a company out of the UK called VIPAR , top notch stuff man real nice panels and real nice prices you should check em out man


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 28, 2012)

Dank, I put that post next to the picture of your Chemmy Jones, and your root saying. Good stuff..rw


----------



## bigas89 (Mar 28, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Right about now, you may get lucky. I was reading on here that colder temp. cause more females. I have had 7 out of 8 females this winter...rw


Yes, I'm well aware of all those factors including temp... but was talking about bagseeds out of a bag of weed... I don't know if they are autopolination or males in the area... and 4 out of 4 females is just to much luck for me... I took clones of the 2 most beautiful/early maturing plants... fingers crossed for them not herm on me... they're so beautiful is almost inadmissible that they turn hermie... lol


----------



## dankerous (Mar 28, 2012)

Ah nice man,  glad you are finding the info useful,I just copied n pasted that from J cervantes though,the root things is mine however,good little rhyme to keep in your head .



roofwayne said:


> Dank, I put that post next to the picture of your Chemmy Jones, and your root saying. Good stuff..rw


----------



## bigas89 (Mar 28, 2012)

by the way... WHERE IS DEL??....

did he hibernated and left us here all by ourselfs?

that's really sad... i really really wanted to know him....


----------



## bigas89 (Mar 28, 2012)

dankerous said:


> Ah nice man,  glad you are finding the info useful,I just copied n pasted that from J cervantes though,the root things is mine however,good little rhyme to keep in your head .


JC is the MAN! xD


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 28, 2012)

The roots are very important thing I been noticing as I learn more about growing. That General Organic starter box I am trying has three bottles just build the roots. I also got a sample of Great White. I been using the new stuff a little over a week and they are growing better...rw


----------



## dankerous (Mar 28, 2012)

I tend to read alot of books by different people that say different things,I personally preffer rosenthal,as he seems abit more science based,george is abit more of a hippy,then you have the bits shanti does for weed world too etc,


bigas89 said:


> JC is the MAN! xD


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 28, 2012)

I have a copy of Ed's from 1978. Whats funny is it got all the information you need, just the indoor section is lacking which taken great leap and bounds since 1978...rw


----------



## grapesnowcone (Mar 28, 2012)

Who needs a book when you have RIU.


----------



## bigas89 (Mar 28, 2012)

Middle of fourth week flowering... soil takes ages........... how much time from now? first run with a 400....


----------



## dankerous (Mar 28, 2012)

While this site is great I have seen some awful advice given as gospel,books come from legit sources that know what they are on about,thats why you need books,alot if RIU goes down n you loose it then what do you do?.



grapesnowcone said:


> Who needs a book when you have RIU.


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 28, 2012)

I could make a book of all the stuff I saved from this place...rw
Eds book balances this place.


----------



## bigas89 (Mar 28, 2012)

grapesnowcone said:


> Who needs a book when you have RIU.


TRUE!! I learn a lot here!


----------



## bigas89 (Mar 28, 2012)

dankerous said:


> I tend to read alot of books by different people that say different things,I personally preffer rosenthal,as he seems abit more science based,george is abit more of a hippy,then you have the bits shanti does for weed world too etc,


Agree! Yeah, just like I do. hehe I liked a lot of marijuana botany book


----------



## bigas89 (Mar 28, 2012)

one more....


----------



## bigas89 (Mar 28, 2012)

some angle...


----------



## Not A Game (Mar 28, 2012)

Here are my AK48 39 days from seed


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Mar 28, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Hey Dank, how things today?...rw


broncos rule


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 28, 2012)

That looks pretty good...rw


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 28, 2012)

lagarrettBLUNT said:


> broncos rule


That what I think!!!rw


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 28, 2012)

Bow wow wow yippie yo yippie yay
Woof motherfucker that dog came to play



supersillybilly said:


> Some DOG kush about to do their thang


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 29, 2012)

Cheers Mantz.....apparently the stink worse than exo, psyco and livers put together......I have prepared....I bought an ozone generator


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Mar 29, 2012)

supchaka said:


> TURN YOUR SPEAKERS DOWN! I Have warned you!
> [video=youtube_share;nz6N2vPDrkQ]http://youtu.be/nz6N2vPDrkQ[/video]


pretty boss setup


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Mar 29, 2012)

Not A Game said:


> Here are my AK48 39 days from seed
> View attachment 2096324


NIce! How many plants is that?


----------



## Not A Game (Mar 29, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> NIce! How many plants is that?


It is 5 plants. 3 across the back, 2 in front. The front 2 sprouted late and kinda got overshadowed by the others so they're a lot smaller :/


----------



## itis20past4 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey Dank,

I tried to tie down my plants a little bit like you've shown, but I'm wondering if it is possible to bend it too much (without snapping it)? As I'm just using a 90W LED I wanted to try to flatten it out as much as I could and I have one of them down at about an 90 degree angle (did it over a period of a few days). I'll probably take a few pictures this weekend--I have just been updating on the weekend.

The one I have really tied is the Orange Bud I switched to 12/12 and almost killed by overwatering in crap-soil, but it looks like it might survive. I don't think it will really produce anything from how it is looking, but I'm not giving up on it yet. I also started to bend down one of my auto-flowers as it got a fair amount taller than the one next to it--must be a taller strain (Auto Berry v Auto AK). I know everyone seems to be really negative about the auto-flowers, but they're looking pretty damn healthy so far. I think they'll be good for me for a first successful grow while I'm learning the 12/12.

Anyway, I don't want to over-tie them and know that you've gotten some pretty good results. With my space issues I just think that bending them a bit will suit me better than just going straight up like some others do. We'll see I guess...


----------



## bigas89 (Mar 29, 2012)

bigas89 said:


> some angle...
> 
> View attachment 2096059


Fourth week flowering... how much time from here? according to sensi's hindu kush info ----> *Short flowering period (45 - 50 days)

*so... if it's in 4'th week more 3 or 4? I think it will be like more 4 or 5... because this one is in soil... 


what do you think?


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 29, 2012)

According to the time frame you have 22days left, so over three weeks...rw


----------



## dankerous (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey dude,as long as the plant doesnt physically snap it will be fine,they re adjust themselves and start growing straight at the tops anyway,so you should be ok,your plants will tell you if they are unhappy,just dont tie anything round the stalks tightly or you will constrict water/nutrient flow in the stalk


itis20past4 said:


> Hey Dank, I tried to tie down my plants a little bit like you've shown, but I'm wondering if it is possible to bend it too much (without snapping it)? As I'm just using a 90W LED I wanted to try to flatten it out as much as I could and I have one of them down at about an 90 degree angle (did it over a period of a few days). I'll probably take a few pictures this weekend--I have just been updating on the weekend. The one I have really tied is the Orange Bud I switched to 12/12 and almost killed by overwatering in crap-soil, but it looks like it might survive. I don't think it will really produce anything from how it is looking, but I'm not giving up on it yet. I also started to bend down one of my auto-flowers as it got a fair amount taller than the one next to it--must be a taller strain (Auto Berry v Auto AK). I know everyone seems to be really negative about the auto-flowers, but they're looking pretty damn healthy so far. I think they'll be good for me for a first successful grow while I'm learning the 12/12. Anyway, I don't want to over-tie them and know that you've gotten some pretty good results. With my space issues I just think that bending them a bit will suit me better than just going straight up like some others do. We'll see I guess...


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 30, 2012)

Right i have a few strains to choose from for my next grow and was wondering if anyone had grown out any of these 12-12fsBarneys farm-Vanilla Kush-femDinafem-Original Amnesia-femTH seeds-Sage-regTH seeds-Burmese Kush-femDNA Genetics-Hash plant Haze-regDNA Genetics-Connie Chung-femDNa Genetics-Sour Cream-femG13 Labs-Pineapple Express-femReserva Privada-Confidential Cheese-femNot sure-Big Bud#1-regCali Connection-Sour OG-?Dinafem-White Widow-?G13 Labs-Skunk#1-femDinafem-Fruit Automatic-femDinafem-Diesel-femCali Connection-Jedi Kush-?GreenHouse-Kalashinkova-femGreenHouse-Super Bud-femGreenHouse-Exo Cheese-femDinafem-Blue Widow-FemKakiman Seeds-Cheese#1-regDNA-Rock Lock-femLet me know your results if you've grown any of these strains pls


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 30, 2012)

Right i have a few strains to choose from for my next grow and was wondering if anyone had grown out any of these 12-12fs Barneys farm-Vanilla Kush-fem Dinafem-Original Amnesia-fem TH seeds-Sage-reg TH seeds-Burmese Kush-fem DNA Genetics-Hash plant Haze-reg DNA Genetics-Connie Chung-fem DNa Genetics-Sour Cream-fem G13 Labs-Pineapple Express-fem Reserva Privada-Confidential Cheese-femNot sure-Big Bud#1-regCali Connection-Sour OG-? Dinafem-White Widow-? G13 Labs-Skunk#1-fem Dinafem-Fruit Automatic-fem Dinafem-Diesel-fem Cali Connection-Jedi Kush-? GreenHouse-Kalashinkova-fem GreenHouse-Super Bud-femGreenHouse-Exo Cheese-fem Dinafem-Blue Widow-Fem Kakiman Seeds-Cheese#1-reg DNA-Rock Lock-fem Barneys Farm-LSD-femTga-Chernobyl-regLet me know your results if you've grown any of these strains pls


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 30, 2012)

On that list I've only done g13 pineapple express
also did a g13 blueberry gum.. Both responded well. Got about 5.5oz from PE and about 4.5 from BBG.. Can recommend them both.

Also haven't done them 12-12 fs but would recommend 

Rocklock
Confidential cheese

Think del was doing a hash plant maybe? Can't remember what he said about it though.

Also be careful with the Cali connection fems.. From what I hear they are fairly prone to hermies, I'm doing 2 of the Tahoe OG from them at the moment, but they were regs..


Also try the enter (return) key.. It's fucking awful trying to read that list like that


----------



## fir3dragon (Mar 30, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Right i have a few strains to choose from for my next grow and was wondering if anyone had grown out any of these 12-12fs Barneys farm-Vanilla Kush-fem Dinafem-Original Amnesia-fem TH seeds-Sage-reg TH seeds-Burmese Kush-fem DNA Genetics-Hash plant Haze-reg DNA Genetics-Connie Chung-fem DNa Genetics-Sour Cream-fem G13 Labs-Pineapple Express-fem Reserva Privada-Confidential Cheese-femNot sure-Big Bud#1-regCali Connection-Sour OG-? Dinafem-White Widow-? G13 Labs-Skunk#1-fem Dinafem-Fruit Automatic-fem Dinafem-Diesel-fem Cali Connection-Jedi Kush-? GreenHouse-Kalashinkova-fem GreenHouse-Super Bud-femGreenHouse-Exo Cheese-fem Dinafem-Blue Widow-Fem Kakiman Seeds-Cheese#1-reg DNA-Rock Lock-fem Barneys Farm-LSD-femTga-Chernobyl-regLet me know your results if you've grown any of these strains pls


not even gonna read.


----------



## itis20past4 (Mar 30, 2012)

Cool, thanks--that's what I was thinking but glad to have the confirmation. She already turned straight up to the light from the horizontal tie. Maybe I'll be able to salvage this thing yet... 

I was concerned about how tight to tie though...figured the stem/stalk would thicken up over time so I did leave some slack. I can always loosen it as I go also--my tie down is pretty generic. I'm using SmartPots, so I just used some small binder clips to clip the top of it and some thick yarn as I don't have any speaker wire lying around. Seems to be working good enough though.



dankerous said:


> Hey dude,as long as the plant doesnt physically snap it will be fine,they re adjust themselves and start growing straight at the tops anyway,so you should be ok,your plants will tell you if they are unhappy,just dont tie anything round the stalks tightly or you will constrict water/nutrient flow in the stalk


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 30, 2012)

Cheers for the info Mantiszn. Thats not how i typed it, i had them all nicely listed


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 30, 2012)

Darn tab characters scuppered us again cap'n



Serial Violator said:


> Cheers for the info Mantiszn. Thats not how i typed it, i had them all nicely listed


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 30, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Right i have a few strains to choose from for my next grow and was wondering if anyone had grown out any of these 12-12fs Barneys farm-Vanilla Kush-fem Dinafem-Original Amnesia-fem TH seeds-Sage-reg TH seeds-Burmese Kush-fem DNA Genetics-Hash plant Haze-reg DNA Genetics-Connie Chung-fem DNa Genetics-Sour Cream-fem G13 Labs-Pineapple Express-fem Reserva Privada-Confidential Cheese-femNot sure-Big Bud#1-regCali Connection-Sour OG-? Dinafem-White Widow-? G13 Labs-Skunk#1-fem Dinafem-Fruit Automatic-fem Dinafem-Diesel-fem Cali Connection-Jedi Kush-? GreenHouse-Kalashinkova-fem GreenHouse-Super Bud-femGreenHouse-Exo Cheese-fem Dinafem-Blue Widow-Fem Kakiman Seeds-Cheese#1-reg DNA-Rock Lock-fem Barneys Farm-LSD-femTga-Chernobyl-regLet me know your results if you've grown any of these strains pls


I recommend pretty much any thing from Dinafem! Try the Powerkush it's one of the strongest and fastest growing strains I've grown!!


----------



## notallowed22 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey, Does it effect the smoke when going 12/12 from start?

and how long from start to finish you have your finish product?

and what strains are best to produce massive buds?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Mar 30, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> I recommend pretty much any thing from Dinafem! Try the Powerkush it's one of the strongest and fastest growing strains I've grown!!


i have 2 of those growing right now, the first seed was my quickest to sprout our of 10


----------



## bigas89 (Mar 30, 2012)

notallowed22 said:


> Hey, Does it effect the smoke when going 12/12 from start? 1
> 
> and how long from start to finish you have your finish product? 2
> 
> and what strains are best to produce massive buds? 3


1 NO! the plant is the same bud as if was veggd for 4 months...only less amount... the quality is the same.

2 arround 10 to 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16 weeks... it depends on the strain.

3
rocklock

california hash plant

industrial plant

swiss cheese

power kush

the ultimate

aurora indica 

Thc bomb

Hash bomb

orange bud

big bomb

bubblegum

ultra skunk

critical mass

top 44

Grapefruit

Blue Mystic


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Mar 30, 2012)

day 3 12-12. growth isnt going well going to water less.


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 30, 2012)

They take off slow sometimes, then jump in growth before you know it...rw


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Mar 30, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> They take off slow sometimes, then jump in growth before you know it...rw


i hope your right haha i also just started a "perlite only" grow thats gonna be 12-12 no point in posting pic cus its just a bottle with perlite in it right now and a germed seed haha


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 30, 2012)

I seen that. Was going to look at it in a bit. Experiments are fun, you learn new things. Just a hobby for me, one I have serious interest in. Have fun...rw


----------



## BullwinkleOG (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey fellow 12/12er's...been gone for a while, got real discouraged after the site was down and lost my one and only thread that i had spent weeks fixating over and working on. I'll have a few pics of my 3 12/12 girls when lights come on tonight, they're doing good, pretty excited. 12/12 is the way to go dont forget it!


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 30, 2012)

Welcome back Bull. wondered where you went...rw


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Mar 30, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> I seen that. Was going to look at it in a bit. Experiments are fun, you learn new things. Just a hobby for me, one I have serious interest in. Have fun...rw


well i did some research and the perlite works pretty much like growing it hydro style you add all the nutes and the perlite is just the medium. its gonna be a bit different for me because im not growing dwc/hydro im just watering as it goes but theres a few grows i found that went without a hitch that way also. one problem has been the size of the plant but since im growing 12/12 it wont be to large


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 30, 2012)

View attachment 2098976View attachment 2098975View attachment 2098974View attachment 2098973View attachment 2098972View attachment 2098971View attachment 2098970View attachment 2098969 All pictures 12/12 from seed, except were noted. Pic 1 5 mystery 22days from seed. Pic 2 2 gods gifts, trainwreck 35 days. Pic 3 purple kusk, violater 43 days. Pic 4 are a purple haze mini clone, a mexican clone both 42 days in flower. Pic5 are two cindys 54 days. pic 6 are plants vegged for 10 days, in flower49 days they are a jack widow, a mellon kush and a super cropped sativa. Pic 7 is a waszulu clone 35 days in flower. Pic 8 are a purple haze clone and a wild thai clone 49 days into flower.PH is probably 3 or 4 days from harvest and Wt about 7 to 10 days from harvest. As you can see a got a perpetual going. Also I have six clones in another box veg about week. Later..rw


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Mar 30, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> View attachment 2098976View attachment 2098975View attachment 2098974View attachment 2098973View attachment 2098972View attachment 2098971View attachment 2098970View attachment 2098969 All pictures 12/12 from seed, except were noted. Pic 1 5 mystery 22days from seed. Pic 2 2 gods gifts, trainwreck 35 days. Pic 3 purple kusk, violater 43 days. Pic 4 are a purple haze mini clone, a mexican clone both 42 days in flower. Pic5 are two cindys 54 days. pic 6 are plants vegged for 10 days, in flower49 days they are a jack widow, a mellon kush and a super cropped sativa. Pic 7 is a waszulu clone 35 days in flower. Pic 8 are a purple haze clone and a wild thai clone 49 days into flower.PH is probably 3 or 4 days from harvest and Wt about 7 to 10 days from harvest. As you can see a got a perpetual going. Also I have six clones in another box veg about week. Later..rw


wow looks great dude nice use of those folgers haha


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks,the price was right, lol, been broke all winter still was able get this going. Buds for summer!...rw


----------



## FTgrower09 (Mar 31, 2012)

the wife and i are running 12/12 too but where only get like 8-9" monsters

1/4 of this deadhead(3 weeks of flower) she about 9" the other 3/4 is sour og she about 6-7"(1 weeks of flower)

we grow a bunch of bags seed too about a week and half
View attachment 2099056View attachment 2099057


----------



## tongue001 (Mar 31, 2012)

Quick Update @ day 53 (yesterday), It looks like she has finally done with the stretching as the buds are becoming more visible and she has not grown much in the last few days, I decide not to set the EC @ 1.8 again, so it was set @ 1.3 while the PH was set @ 5.9. Yesterday I also realize I got a 25% coupon from Big Buddha Seeds if I order there new silver Haze strain. I was planning to do there Tahoe OG after this grow. Which would you guys grow next silver cheese or Tahoe og?


----------



## tongue001 (Mar 31, 2012)

@ Roofwayne, Nice rotata you have there going.


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 31, 2012)

Canopy filling out nicely..


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Canopy filling out nicely..


Looking sweet......I take it you have to utilise both entrances to the tent??? Double entry....sounds filthy. Mmmmmm midgets. lol


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Mar 31, 2012)

tongue001 said:


> Quick Update @ day 53 (yesterday), It looks like she has finally done with the stretching as the buds are becoming more visible and she has not grown much in the last few days, I decide not to set the EC @ 1.8 again, so it was set @ 1.3 while the PH was set @ 5.9. Yesterday I also realize I got a 25% coupon from Big Buddha Seeds if I order there new silver Haze strain. I was planning to do there Tahoe OG after this grow. Which would you guys grow next silver cheese or Tahoe og?


niceeeeeeeeee


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Mar 31, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Looking sweet......I take it you have to utilise both entrances to the tent??? Double entry....sounds filthy. Mmmmmm midgets. lol


look at that crop, nice to see another person who uses the full sized fans. i never understood the 3 computer fans craze anyways


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 31, 2012)

Haha.. I know you use the rear entrance..



supersillybilly said:


> Looking sweet......I take it you have to utilise both entrances to the tent??? Double entry....sounds filthy. Mmmmmm midgets. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Mar 31, 2012)

Back Door Bandit. lol


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 31, 2012)

Shit pipe sheriff


----------



## steampick (Mar 31, 2012)

Chopped my CSG OJ Haze last night. Two fantastic phenos out of 6 females, I'd say.
First 4 pics are of pheno 1 (a bit quicker to finish and frost and have red calyxes), and the rest are of the amazing concial, satty bud structure pheno. Wasn't going to chop that one, but under the scope the trichomes were all cloudy. Wow, what a run with these. Very happy with this strain, and it's as advertised: a sativa lovers dream!


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 31, 2012)

tongue001 said:


> Quick Update @ day 53 (yesterday), It looks like she has finally done with the stretching as the buds are becoming more visible and she has not grown much in the last few days, I decide not to set the EC @ 1.8 again, so it was set @ 1.3 while the PH was set @ 5.9. Yesterday I also realize I got a 25% coupon from Big Buddha Seeds if I order there new silver Haze strain. I was planning to do there Tahoe OG after this grow. Which would you guys grow next silver cheese or Tahoe og?


 Nice plants!! Both I am greedy..rw


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 31, 2012)

Steam, those are some nice buds. Got to love those sativas. Tasty! ...rw


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 31, 2012)

How long.. Seed to chop?



steampick said:


> Chopped my CSG OJ Haze last night. Two fantastic phenos out of 6 females, I'd say.
> First 4 pics are of pheno 1 (a bit quicker to finish and frost and have red calyxes), and the rest are of the amazing concial, satty bud structure pheno. Wasn't going to chop that one, but under the scope the trichomes were all cloudy. Wow, what a run with these. Very happy with this strain, and it's as advertised: a sativa lovers dream!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2099270View attachment 2099275View attachment 2099272View attachment 2099274View attachment 2099276View attachment 2099277View attachment 2099279


----------



## steampick (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks rw!

Seeds germed last week of Dec., so 14 weeks from seed to chop. They aren't fast finishers, but man do they finish. Sticky as hell, too. My goddamned camera is now
quite resin-y after snapping while chopping.


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 31, 2012)

Stuff get everywhere, Isn't that cool!!...rw


----------



## supchaka (Mar 31, 2012)

Latest update
DOG 46 days from seed, 27 in flower.
View attachment 2099440View attachment 2099441View attachment 2099442
These are about 2 weeks behind the dog.
View attachment 2099443View attachment 2099444
This one is full of seed, bout another week.
View attachment 2099445
Some new, trying different nutes on these 3. 
View attachment 2099446


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 31, 2012)

Just about ready, love those single colas!!..rw


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 31, 2012)

i typically veg for 60 to 70 days. just for shits and giggles, i had 6 seedlings (2 or 3 different genetics) that were about a week old that i put in the flower room along with the rest of the vegging plants. i let them veg for 2 weeks in their larger smart pots then flipped them into flower. everything showed sex in under 10 days except the seedlings. they barely stretched and at 25 days were just starting to show sex. i laughed and tossed them. 

i'll experiment again next time i have some spares to run but those would have had pretty small yeilds. another marijuana mystery!


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 31, 2012)

Not every strain does well on 12/12 from seed. An oz or two is typical, some way more. Experiments are fun, gives you something to do while you wait...rw


----------



## closetkush (Mar 31, 2012)

Heres a few pics from my 12 12 harvests i wish i had pics of the plants, but i lost them, it's tombstone f2 = tucson haze x purple kush 
I'm averaging about 2 ounces per plant in 2.6 liter pots, canna coco and perlite, entire botanicare line


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 31, 2012)

That a decent yield per plant, I hoping for the same. Lets smoke some of that already!!..rw


----------



## closetkush (Mar 31, 2012)

lets do it


----------



## dankerous (Mar 31, 2012)

Day 35 today,but these pics are from yest,my little lady 3rd dimension is looking and smelling fantastic,proper lemon/slight haze musky skunk vibes,looks like I am going to get far far more seeds than I expected from crossing her with the chemmy jones so going to have a large chance of finding something super dank ,with genes like [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](Apollo-13 X Jack the Ripper) X (Choc thai x trainwreck x chem d-bx-chem d again) you know its going to be dank as hell [/FONT]


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 31, 2012)

That why your name Dankerous!! Nice Plants!!rw


----------



## supchaka (Mar 31, 2012)

Dollar tree has these knock off fiskar trimmers, theyre worth a shot. Just wanted to share! 

View attachment 2099912


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 31, 2012)

Dankerous what light are you growing with?


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, my first grow will be outdoors!!! Got 2 seeds sprouted today..1 LA Conf, and White Widow!! I also have something I want to try, wanted to know if you guys have heard of it done before or what you think about the idea..

12-12fs grow outdoors? Once it sprouts I'll force flower by putting the plant in complete darkness at 7pm and returning it outdoors at 7am...what you guys think?


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 31, 2012)

I guess you figured out your light, cheap too!!lol The tarp idea might work,idk...rw


----------



## bigas89 (Mar 31, 2012)

Sensi's Hindu Kush


----------



## dankerous (Mar 31, 2012)

Purplepar 90 watt full spectrum LED, 



East Coast Pro said:


> Dankerous what light are you growing with?


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey big that's got good flower going!
Hey Dank, that lights pretty wild looking!..rw


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 31, 2012)

Roofwayne haha cheapest you can get, heard it's powerful too!! I think when I do go the tent route, I'm getting this tent with a 250w HPS..try 4-5 plants at a time in 2-3gal pots..



http://www.monstergardens.com/portable-grow-rooms/growlab.html?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage-vmshopgreen.tpl&product_id=880&category_id=147


----------



## dankerous (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah the unit costs twice that of any of the other 90 watters,its made and designed in the uk,would rather pay more and support uk suppliers/manufacturers as our workers are abit more qualified than chinese kids :/,got to say I was doubting led,but it looks like I was wrong too,growth is insane,as you can see from how compact a bush she is,literally when she was started into flowering she was 4" tall with 5 nodes,literally mm a part.



roofwayne said:


> Hey big that's got good flower going!
> Hey Dank, that lights pretty wild looking!..rw


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 31, 2012)

That will grow some big plants..rw


----------



## roofwayne (Mar 31, 2012)

Support your neighbors Dank, keeps them from taking your stuff.lol..rw


----------



## bigas89 (Mar 31, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Hey big that's got good flower going!
> Hey Dank, that lights pretty wild looking!..rw


thanks, very appreciated! let's see if it's a quick finisher as sensi states.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 1, 2012)

Getting back home tonight after three days gone...

To hell with the cat, I'm worried about my girls! Haha

I can't wait to open that closet, OMFG!!


Oh sheeit this is satan's page!


----------



## crayc (Apr 1, 2012)

hey guys i am growing some og kush #18 and Maui Waui 12/12 outdoors. I get 12 hours of sun all year long. i am in the Caribbean. I also have a fast bud autoflower going. When should i feed them. it has been a week. the og kush is growing faster then the maui waui. I will be using biogrow and biobloom i also have some bioheaven. and some budswell liquid bat guano, it has been sitting there for a year, does this thing go bad?


----------



## grapesnowcone (Apr 1, 2012)

page 666


----------



## itis20past4 (Apr 1, 2012)

I've probably got another 4-6 weeks until I'll have to harvest anything, but I'd like to know how to get the most out of my plant(s). I realize I should just water them (no nutes) for the last 2 weeks or so, but should I do anything else? I've read about people using molasses, etc. but not sure if that matters if I plan to use a vaporizer rather than burn it.

Also, I want to use as much of the leaves, etc. as I can to try to make some cannabutter or tar and am curious what is actually stuff to just throw away as far as the plant is concerned. Maybe it will be obvious when I reach that point...never personally witnessed a ripe plant yet. 

Anyway, any tips, suggestions are welcome. As I've got a small grow space I need to make the most out of whatever I manage to grow!

Thanks in advance--pics coming soon.


----------



## FTgrower09 (Apr 1, 2012)

hey guys just a quick question how do yu guys get your plants taller then 10".
like my sour og is 6-7" with like 11 heads atm

(1/4 of that is dead head that got to about 9" the rest of it is the sour og)


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 1, 2012)

In soil?
Is that picture of 1 plant?




FTgrower09 said:


> hey guys just a quick question how do yu guys get your plants taller then 10".
> like my sour og is 6-7" with like 11 heads atm
> 
> (1/4 of that is dead head that got to about 9" the rest of it is the sour og)
> View attachment 2101477


----------



## FTgrower09 (Apr 1, 2012)

there 2 plants, soil an it a 5 gal tray

i started them in there an yea sour og just went crazy


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 1, 2012)

For a start.. Don't put two plants in one container...

I been using coco now for my last few 12-12 grows.. Never had a plant finish under 2 foot, with a 400w
in fact most finished around 3-4.. Just saying..

Also what light are you using? Cfl?




FTgrower09 said:


> there 2 plants, soil an it a 5 gal tray
> View attachment 2101506
> i started them in there an yea sour og just went crazy


----------



## ganjagod91 (Apr 1, 2012)

When u say coco what exactly is that?


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 1, 2012)

ganjagod91 said:


> When u say coco what exactly is that?


Coco is a type of soiless medium for growing. It's similar to hponics but the coco (coconut "coir" or fiber) actually interacts with the specialized nutes that you use so that you have complete control over what your plants are eating and you are flushing away the old nasty shit with every feeding.

It makes your grows consistent as hell and you have never seen a plant so carefree and happy as a coco plant!


----------



## steampick (Apr 1, 2012)

nicely said.


----------



## crayc (Apr 1, 2012)

SO can any one answer if it's too early to feed it after a week out in the sun under 12/12 my og kush # 18


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 1, 2012)

Crayc you force flowering a plant outside? I'm thinking about doing that in the next few weeks..doing a 12-12fs outdoors!!


----------



## crayc (Apr 1, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Crayc you force flowering a plant outside? I'm thinking about doing that in the next few weeks..doing a 12-12fs outdoors!!


I am in the Caribbean. we get 12 hours of sun all year long. I have maui waui and an og kush #18 og kush growing faster than the maui waui, So do i give them nutes. i have biogrow and bioheaven for veg bio bloom for flowering . ALso have an autoflower fast bud going for the hell of it


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 2, 2012)

Here's a little update. most the ladies will be coming down this week the BC,AK and DQ look like they'll be finished first and are looking lovely, the sage will be atleast another week. I think that the AK and the sage will yield the most but the BC and the DQ look the most frosty.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 2, 2012)

Mmm... I wanna lick that snowcone!!


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 2, 2012)

I want to start a fire, get some smoke going. You sure you didn't Violate something with that bud...rw


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 2, 2012)

crayc said:


> I am in the Caribbean. we get 12 hours of sun all year long. I have maui waui and an og kush #18 og kush growing faster than the maui waui, So do i give them nutes. i have biogrow and bioheaven for veg bio bloom for flowering . ALso have an autoflower fast bud going for the hell of it


From what I hear, most people wait 3-4 weeks to start nutes outdoors..


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 2, 2012)

Crayc you'll get more help in a outdoor thread as well..


----------



## crayc (Apr 2, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Crayc you'll get more help in a outdoor thread as well..


thanks, i see i won't get help on a 12/12 thread lol


----------



## crayc (Apr 2, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> From what I hear, most people wait 3-4 weeks to start nutes outdoors..


did not see this, thanks. i would think it would be sooner if it's 12/12. maybe 2 weeks. i have 4 leaves on it. maybe 1/4 strength today


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 2, 2012)

Crayc also since it'll start flowering right away, just use bloom nutes. What soil you using?


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 2, 2012)

Serial awesome plants man!!


----------



## crayc (Apr 2, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Crayc also since it'll start flowering right away, just use bloom nutes. What soil you using?


some soil i found at the local gardening center. their own concoction ithas peatmoss and soil in it. They don't have foxfarm stuff down here. would have to go very far for it. Since i am growing organically i think i just give it some of this bioheaven and biogrow


----------



## FTgrower09 (Apr 2, 2012)

aright i got better pic.
im running a 1k hps in a 2x3 closets with a 3 foot crawlspace so it cool never go more then 85f
i think the problem with my height is my soil, do to crappy backyard clay like soil (next grow i be doing ether coco or farmfox)




these are my bagseed had some gnats so i put alil bit of sand on the soil


this is my first 12/12 so any pointer will help


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 2, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> I want to start a fire, get some smoke going. You sure you didn't Violate something with that bud...rw


I'll know one thing, i'll be smoking some fire int the next few weeks


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 2, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Serial awesome plants man!!


Cheers mate


----------



## closetkush (Apr 2, 2012)

Here's about how tall they get in the 2.6 liter pots, I somewhat like the stretch, they fill in nice


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 2, 2012)

That I can tell by looking at that awesome bud. Good job!!!!..rw


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 2, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Here's a little update. most the ladies will be coming down this week the BC,AK and DQ look like they'll be finished first and are looking lovely, the sage will be atleast another week. I think that the AK and the sage will yield the most but the BC and the DQ look the most frosty.


They're finished!!


----------



## DJAJGROWSTOO (Apr 2, 2012)

ok so one quick question. if i was to start 12-12 from seed with my box what type of cfls would i want in the box. right now i have 2 plants under 2 23w bright white cfls and 1 soft white cfl. would i want 2 softs and 1 bright? or what? and i want to do 12 12 cause i want to stay perpetual and i can keep adding plants in with my flowering plants


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 2, 2012)

closetkush said:


> Here's about how tall they get in the 2.6 liter pots, I somewhat like the stretch, they fill in nice


 I got some like that and they are filling in nicely. I know kushes love to have a single colas, just like you.lol...rw


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 2, 2012)

FT grower, some strains don't do well in 12/12 from seed. Good roots= bigger plants and more weight...rw


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 2, 2012)

DjAj; I don't uses those, but here a link where you can find out www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compact_Fluorescent_ Lamps-203k it got all kinds of info on cfl...rw


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 2, 2012)

DJAJ I've seen great yields from vegging and blooming with 2700K bulbs..mostly 26w and 42w. Ratio I've seen best results out of are 3:1 2700K to 6500K. I've seen 3 plants yield about 5ozs with 8 42w 2700K bulbs..they were used for veg and flowering.


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 2, 2012)

What hell ECP you sound like the master grower now.LOL Did you read the link? It explains all the different types, kinds and colors...rw


----------



## closetkush (Apr 2, 2012)

i've been getting 60 grams or more so far per plant


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 2, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> What hell ECP you sound like the master grower now.LOL Did you read the link? It explains all the different types, kinds and colors...rw


I like to read hahaha I did, thanks for the post, I saved it!! I was thinking about growing with CFLs for a while..but after this outdoor season I'm going 600w HPS..


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 2, 2012)

closetkush said:


> i've been getting 60 grams or more so far per plant


 If that's dry, that's good, what I like to avg....rw


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 2, 2012)

closetkush said:


> i've been getting 60 grams or more so far per plant


With how many, and what watt CFLs? Also, are they 6500K or 2700K? Use the same ones through out the grow, or switch out?


----------



## dadankskunk (Apr 2, 2012)

26 Days From Seed/3 Days From Flower

Pure AK + 1 cotton candy
Organic
200W Spectra LED lights

I'm liking 12/12 from seed so far, the first flowers appeared on what I'm thinking is the Delicious Seeds-Cotton Candy. The plants are growing like crazy now compared to last week, I've been keeping the Co2 up as much as I can with champagne yeast, dextrose, and lots of water, buckets, and bottles. I have a couple of humidifiers keeping the humidity at 40-55% and the temperature is staying around 80-86F. Sorry for LED light pictures, I edited them to make the colors better. Next time I'll have regular lighting.


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 3, 2012)

So decided what im going to do next and they are
*2xTh seeds s.a.g.e-reg
2xTga Chernobyl-reg
2xG13 Labs Pineapple Express-fem
2xBarneys farm Vanilla Kush-fem
2xNirvana Ak 48-fem
2xReserva Privada Confidantial Cheese-fem
They will be grown in coco and it will be my first coco grow
*


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice future crop! That coco sounds interesting...rw


----------



## supchaka (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## aesan (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello 12/12ers!!! LOOONG TIME NO SEE!

Does delboy still pop his head in every now and again? Where the f is amber? 

Lookin good chaka, I don't lollipop my 12/12ers either. I think trimming the branches decreases my yield a little bit.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 3, 2012)

That's Alot of bush.. What light and what size tent you in again?
You won't look back with coco.. Just be prepared.. They will be bigger than you expect  




Serial Violator said:


> So decided what im going to do next and they are
> *2xTh seeds s.a.g.e-reg
> 2xTga Chernobyl-reg
> 2xG13 Labs Pineapple Express-fem
> ...


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 3, 2012)

Nom nom.....



supchaka said:


> View attachment 2104208


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 3, 2012)

What's up aesan.. Welcome back
Still battling the herms?




aesan said:


> Hello 12/12ers!!! LOOONG TIME NO SEE!
> 
> Does delboy still pop his head in every now and again? Where the f is amber?
> 
> Lookin good chaka, I don't lollipop my 12/12ers either. I think trimming the branches decreases my yield a little bit.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 3, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> What's up aesan.. Welcome back
> Still battling the herms?


You still fighting them off with a stick, my draw something buddy. lol


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 3, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> That's Alot of bush.. What light and what size tent you in again?
> You won't look back with coco.. Just be prepared.. They will be bigger than you expect


Yeah i know there's alot there but im counting on 2 out of the 4 regs to be male and a couple of runts so would be left with 8 under 600w and in 1.2x1.2x2m tent


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 3, 2012)

I had brain freeze on that last one.. Haha why is it so fun to draw like a child.. It's addictive



supersillybilly said:


> You still fighting them off with a stick, my draw something buddy. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 3, 2012)

Its the "crack" of games.lol


----------



## closetkush (Apr 3, 2012)

i need a bigger scale, couldn't find a tray, so i was playing jenga


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 3, 2012)

closetkush said:


> i need a bigger scale, couldn't find a tray, so i was playing jenga


Use a cup!!!!!!


----------



## nameno (Apr 3, 2012)

anybody going 12-12 with DWC ?


----------



## canniboss (Apr 3, 2012)

That is an amazingly yummy looking bud.


----------



## closetkush (Apr 3, 2012)

heres one plant 
*


55.1 gram final*


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice!!!...rw


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 3, 2012)

closetkush said:


> heres one plant
> *
> 
> 
> 55.1 gram final*


Nice buds!!


----------



## johny112 (Apr 3, 2012)

When starting 12-12 from seed around when do they start showing sex?


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 4, 2012)

johny112 said:


> When starting 12-12 from seed around when do they start showing sex?


Around 4 to 5 weeks in general. It easier to pull a little one, then one you vegged two months. I know, there way more crying.lol..rw


----------



## johny112 (Apr 4, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> From what I hear, most people wait 3-4 weeks to start nutes outdoors..





roofwayne said:


> Around 4 to 5 weeks in general. It easier to pull a little one, then one you vegged two months. I know, there way more crying.lol..rw


Alright just wondering. Should i start bloom nutes when they start showing sex or like around week 3ish?


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 4, 2012)

I look at like it this it takes 10 to 12 weeks to finish on 12/12 from seed, so at 4 to 6 weeks I start the bloom depending on strain. Some one who done more 12/12 from seed might have different answer. So yes your about right. 
How much room is in those PC case anyway?....rw


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 4, 2012)

I start adding bloom when I see the first signs of blooming

Just saying..


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 4, 2012)

Easier way to say it. Good point!..rw


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 4, 2012)

4 hours and 3 chopped only 7 left to do and its my birthday


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh sheeeeit

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SV!




Serial Violator said:


> 4 hours and 3 chopped only 7 left to do and its my birthday


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 4, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Oh sheeeeit
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SV!


Cheers mate its the big 30


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 4, 2012)

Well that a nice birthday present! Happy Birthday!!! You have the same birthday as my new Grandson born last night, 4-3-12 9:05pm Pst. His weight was 8lb 7oz. I think you are in UK, so is it the same day? That would funny if it is.LOL Smoke a bowl for Zarek Albert Kidman your little fellow birthday buddy..All is well..rw


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha cool man i'll smoke a fat one for the new baby


----------



## del66666 (Apr 4, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Cheers mate its the big 30


happy birthday mate, hope its a good one.............


----------



## del66666 (Apr 4, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Well that a nice birthday present! Happy Birthday!!! You have the same birthday as my new Grandson born last night, 4-3-12 9:05pm Pst. His weight was 8lb 7oz. I think you are in UK, so is it the same day? That would funny if it is.LOL Smoke a bowl for Zarek Albert Kidman your little fellow birthday buddy..All is well..rw


congrats on the new grandson mate.............


----------



## del66666 (Apr 4, 2012)

aesan said:


> Hello 12/12ers!!! LOOONG TIME NO SEE!
> 
> Does delboy still pop his head in every now and again? Where the f is amber?
> 
> Lookin good chaka, I don't lollipop my 12/12ers either. I think trimming the branches decreases my yield a little bit.


yeah mate hes still lurking..............think amber is house moving...........


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 4, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Haha cool man i'll smoke a fat one for the new baby


Cool!!! I can't sleep too excited. Enjoy your birthday, I know I am.lol..rw


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey Del, nice to see you. Also thanks for showing us this way to grow and creating a place to hang out...rw


----------



## del66666 (Apr 4, 2012)

and thanks to you all for hanging out on this thread and making it as good as it is........all of you 12-12 ers rock..............


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 4, 2012)

del66666 said:


> happy birthday mate, hope its a good one.............


Cheers mate. im sure it will be


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 4, 2012)

View attachment 2105908- 12/12 grow in only perlite end of day 2


----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2012)

What is the brown stuff? I am growing my seedlings in vermiculite at the moment... did nearly have an issue as they didn't like the kelp I added maybe a bit early due to reddening of stems. The seem to be getting over it and only the tips of the first leafset got a little fried. lol, oh and one seedling has not gone beyond its seedleaves yet in 2 weeks, suspect damage to growing tip.... keeping it to learn from it.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy birthday Serial!!! Hope it's a good one!!


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 4, 2012)

Closetkush this has probably been answered, but what light you using?


----------



## crayc (Apr 4, 2012)

my og kush has 4 leaves, I know see the double leaf coming out. i fed it some bioheaven last night. think i wait couple more days and give her biogrow


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 4, 2012)

Careful don't nute too early. I think I need some bioheaven for myself, sound good.lol. grow on...rw


----------



## crayc (Apr 4, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Careful don't nute too early. I think I need some bioheaven for myself, sound good.lol. grow on...rw


So hold off on giving it nutes. Og kush is growing faster than my maui waui under the sun. I wait another week then. it has been roughly 2 weeks. i fed it 1/4 strength of bioheaven. I have budswell liquid guano, does this thing go bad? i had it in the cupboard for a year


----------



## closetkush (Apr 4, 2012)

xtra sun by hydrofarm, 1kw with a agrosun bulb


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 4, 2012)

12-12 FST - friendliest place on RIU 



del66666 said:


> and thanks to you all for hanging out on this thread and making it as good as it is........all of you 12-12 ers rock..............


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 4, 2012)

crayc said:


> So hold off on giving it nutes. Og kush is growing faster than my maui waui under the sun. I wait another week then. it has been roughly 2 weeks. i fed it 1/4 strength of bioheaven. I have budswell liquid guano, does this thing go bad? i had it in the cupboard for a year


Why I say hold off, there is enough nutes in the soil for first three week, Heck I don't what you are growing in, I was assuming soil and till you said some about your light, I thought you were outside.lol I think your guano okay. Just be careful with nutes when they are young...rw


----------



## dankerous (Apr 4, 2012)

New pics from yesterday,my lady is getting nice n big and filling right out,proper stinking of lemons/haze/fuel and full of atleast 200 plus f1s of my own strain,looking forward to this harvest massively,and only 2 weeks left now


----------



## supchaka (Apr 4, 2012)

Lighting is a little tricky on those, looks like PM a little bit. My pics sometimes get that haze to em too.


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey Dank, nice bud. Don't get too high...rw


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 4, 2012)

Crayc I thought you were outdoors?


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 4, 2012)

As always, nice bud Dank!!!


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 4, 2012)

DEL did your buddy end up with 18oz dry off those 9 plants?


----------



## dankerous (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol,no its called light reflecting of thc man,powdery mildew haha,my grow box is coated in black and white and gets rubbed down with isopropyl alcohol once a week,the only thing living in there is the plant and the microbes/fungus I put in the soil,its just very very white and in a few weeks when it is done it will be more so,as its under a LED,there is no heat so its piling on the trichs .Also I was trying to show the underside of the cannopy as people go on about LEDS not having penetration,well I beg to differ 



supchaka said:


> Lighting is a little tricky on those, looks like PM a little bit. My pics sometimes get that haze to em too.


----------



## dankerous (Apr 4, 2012)

Cheers man I am going to kane this when its ready,it smells unreal,cant wait for it to be done,


roofwayne said:


> Hey Dank, nice bud. Don't get too high...rw


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 4, 2012)

east coast .. you were looking for some cfl bud..

done under a 250w dual spec..


----------



## johny112 (Apr 4, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> I look at like it this it takes 10 to 12 weeks to finish on 12/12 from seed, so at 4 to 6 weeks I start the bloom depending on strain. Some one who done more 12/12 from seed might have different answer. So yes your about right.
> How much room is in those PC case anyway?....rw


Not much in mine honestly, but the older pc cases are huge so im looking for an old one so when it gets bigger ill just put it in that one.


----------



## dankerous (Apr 4, 2012)

Very rare,but on this occasion I have got bud envy,man they look so colorful and nice  



mantiszn said:


> east coast .. you were looking for some cfl bud..
> 
> done under a 250w dual spec..


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 4, 2012)

ta... it's a shame.. I been searching for my old shots that were all uploaded (good thing i don't do that anymore).. guess those are all gone.. well they are here somewhere.. just fekkin impossible to find.. 
gone back as far as I can on my latest posts .. but they were before the last one listed :/ trying to sift through 1000+ page threads ain't gunna happen




dankerous said:


> Very rare,but on this occasion I have got bud envy,man they look so colorful and nice


----------



## dankerous (Apr 4, 2012)

What strain is it man?,


mantiszn said:


> ta... it's a shame.. I been searching for my old shots that were all uploaded (good thing i don't do that anymore).. guess those are all gone.. well they are here somewhere.. just fekkin impossible to find..
> gone back as far as I can on my latest posts .. but they were before the last one listed :/ trying to sift through 1000+ page threads ain't gunna happen


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 4, 2012)

tga - deep purps 



dankerous said:


> What strain is it man?,


----------



## dankerous (Apr 4, 2012)

Ah nice,looks like I will be getting some of them then,even though I have more seeds than I could use in one life time.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 4, 2012)

more cfl bud.. pineapple express auto..


----------



## curly604 (Apr 4, 2012)

very nice mantiszn love the purple hue on the first shots


----------



## crayc (Apr 4, 2012)

I am growing outdoors. Under the hot Caribbean sun. 12 hours a day. they are slowly growing. got some small green bugs on it, i wait a bit before i put some of this montgomery garden spray on then. might be thrips.


----------



## Guitar guy (Apr 4, 2012)

Sounds like aphids


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 4, 2012)

Mantiszn..no doubt about it, you're one of my RIU heros!!!!! Awesome buds bro!! But, you've also talked me into a 3x3 tent with 400w HPS!!! I've got 3 seeds sprouted for outdoors this year, when I get my money straight I'll be going for that setup!!! Also, how was the effect of that Pineapple Express auto, I've looked at those before but never ordered..


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 4, 2012)

crayc said:


> I am growing outdoors. Under the hot Caribbean sun. 12 hours a day. they are slowly growing. got some small green bugs on it, i wait a bit before i put some of this montgomery garden spray on then. might be thrips.


Those bugs are probably aphids, use some neem oil. That sound like a fun place to grow...rw


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 4, 2012)

Mantiszn That some real purty weed you have there. Never seen so much Purple...rw


----------



## crayc (Apr 4, 2012)

aphids? are they like lime greenish and really tiny and i think it flies or jumps really fast. I bought some borage so it can attract some beneficial insects. my grow is all organic, i have have neem oil and montgomery garden spray which is organic and has spinsonad. Do you guys think it is too early to spray them. don't want to stress it. i sprayed just a bit on the sides. they go inside the soil. seems like they love marijuana. only seem them on that.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks fella  



roofwayne said:


> Mantiszn That some real purty weed you have there. Never seen so much Purple...rw


The PE was lovely probably my favourite auto I did.. Only did 3 but of them the PE auto was my favourite.
The deep purple is a heavy indica.. Basically welds you to the sofa..

You won't regret it.. If I didn't have my current setup I'd probably go with that 3x3 with 400w too
The tent I have at the moment feels a bit overkill for my needs.. But I'm not complaining.. Still can't believe the size of this lot I have in at the moment.. There's only 3 in a 4x4 but they are taking up most of the floor space.. If I had one more the same size the tent would be full ..



East Coast Pro said:


> Mantiszn..no doubt about it, you're one of my RIU heros!!!!! Awesome buds bro!! But, you've also talked me into a 3x3 tent with 400w HPS!!! I've got 3 seeds sprouted for outdoors this year, when I get my money straight I'll be going for that setup!!! Also, how was the effect of that Pineapple Express auto, I've looked at those before but never ordered..


----------



## gunslinger84 (Apr 4, 2012)

update...big girls have been going since feb 12th all except one started flower within first week...should be pulling a few down in next week and half or so...
...the little ones are growing up nice too 
View attachment 2107102


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 4, 2012)

Slinger.. Do you lollipop to keep em like that? Any trimming or training?
That's soil right?


----------



## joliet jake (Apr 4, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> more cfl bud.. pineapple express auto..


Wow, impressive stuff

I need to get a better close up camera and post some better shots.

here are some of my 12-12 plants. amazing stuff and I love the variety

View attachment 2107120View attachment 2107121View attachment 2107122

Time to start one more soon


----------



## joliet jake (Apr 4, 2012)

gunslinger84 said:


> update...big girls have been going since feb 12th all except one started flower within first week...should be pulling a few down in next week and half or so...
> ...the little ones are growing up nice too


Gunslinger
Awesome set up 

What size pots are those? I am using airpots but I need to go back to regular. 
I am trying to find out whats a good size pot for growing this way.


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 4, 2012)

crayc said:


> aphids? are they like lime greenish and really tiny and i think it flies or jumps really fast. I bought some borage so it can attract some beneficial insects. my grow is all organic, i have have neem oil and montgomery garden spray which is organic and has spinsonad. Do you guys think it is too early to spray them. don't want to stress it. i sprayed just a bit on the sides. they go inside the soil. seems like they love marijuana. only seem them on that.


That the color of one kind of aphids, do you have ants also? Ants milk the kind of aphid I am talking about. You don't want bugs to eat your roots. It might be to earlier to spray, but you do what you have too. I am not trying to scare you, they could be some thing else. Take pic and you could compare online and find out what kind of bug it is. Give you something to do. Post it here I help look...rw


----------



## crayc (Apr 4, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> That the color of one kind of aphids, do you have ants also? Ants milk the kind of aphid I am talking about. You don't want bugs to eat your roots. It might be to earlier to spray, but you do what you have too. I am not trying to scare you, they could be some thing else. Take pic and you could compare online and find out what kind of bug it is. Give you something to do. Post it here I help look...rw


thanks yeah, i have many bugs out here. lots of damn ants. not many beneficial ones. i will try getting a picture , the camera does not take it so well since they are so small. they probably are aphids. i will spray them tomorrow with the montgomery garden spray.


----------



## crayc (Apr 4, 2012)

correction it's monterey lol i been calling it montgomerey... yeah i was l;ooking through pics they are aphids... i will eat them for lunch


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 4, 2012)

whatz up? everyoneIs garden looks really crackin'! im really blown away by how quaility and gorgeous budporn is on the last couple pages. very mouth watering. 
sorry but i missed the strains growing on here with JOliet Jake and Gunslinger.

im trying to grow a cherry cheeze liver in my phototron. started her in a party cup full of fox farm compost. With my new climate im trying to figure out what i neeed for my optimal growing condditions. So far i ordered a reverse osmosis filter for some quality water and im looking to get a Humidifier. My temps should be good with the air conditoner on .

i have been thinking about how i can best set up my tent . I came up with this sketch of how i will be setting my gear up. dont laugh at me too hard it was just a quick sketch. but getting it down on paper was so fukin helpful. really made me remember what a huge undertaking this wil be .
take it easy, thank for the wonderful pictures and helpful information.


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 4, 2012)

I think your drawing pretty, looks like someone going to enjoy themself. lol Thank for the rep. Dr, I'm still buzzing over the new grandson. Take care...rw


----------



## supchaka (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol that picture is hilarious


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 4, 2012)

crayc; Good for you, get those damn things. The monterey sound more like the ocean, probably work better.lol..rw


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 4, 2012)

congratualations on your new grandson! 
you have a wonderful journal as well. im about half way through it.

i might attempt another sketch of my phototron grow room.lol..tomorrow. that last diagram was really fun to make. 
so here is the CCL seedling in her cup. my biggest enemy right now is my lack of humidity. im living in the desert now.. a 360 degreee turn from living under a rain cloud in the pacific northwest like before. In the PNW i could pull a gallon of water from my DE humidier a day.. here i might need to put a gallon Into theHumdifier here. sooo strange.
Thank you very much for the reps.. have a wonderful evening and lovely day tomorrrow.


----------



## OrganicBlend (Apr 4, 2012)

sub'd bro and mad rep


----------



## OrganicBlend (Apr 4, 2012)

will you recommend someone with luttle space do 12 12 from the start?


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 5, 2012)

Heya OB, welcome to 12-12 FS

There's many reasons people grow using this method, space and height restrictions being just 2 of them.



OrganicBlend said:


> will you recommend someone with luttle space do 12 12 from the start?


----------



## canniboss (Apr 5, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> ta... it's a shame.. I been searching for my old shots that were all uploaded (good thing i don't do that anymore).. guess those are all gone.. well they are here somewhere.. just fekkin impossible to find..
> gone back as far as I can on my latest posts .. but they were before the last one listed :/ trying to sift through 1000+ page threads ain't gunna happen



Create an album on your profile page and upload your pics onto that and link from there into posts.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 5, 2012)

no thanks.. I prefer being able to control my content 
uploading images to this site is putting the power into their hands.. and removing it from mine.

I use alternatives now..



canniboss said:


> Create an album on your profile page and upload your pics onto that and link from there into posts.


----------



## gunslinger84 (Apr 5, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Slinger.. Do you lollipop to keep em like that? Any trimming or training?
> That's soil right?


hey mantiszn, just FFOF and tiger bloom...no training...only trim a little sometimes...i try not to baby them or fuss with them too much......my first full size grow aswell, only ever done micro so im well chuffed with the results


----------



## gunslinger84 (Apr 5, 2012)

joliet jake said:


> Gunslinger
> Awesome set up
> 
> What size pots are those? I am using airpots but I need to go back to regular.
> I am trying to find out whats a good size pot for growing this way.


thanks dude...i am sticking with the 2.5 gal pots from now on...keeps average size (indica&sativa cross) between 2'-3' and from eyeball estimates i should be getting between 1.5-2 oz's...with the 1.7 gal i find the yield is lacking a bit, but it does tend to keep average size down...why are you abandoning airpots? i was guna give 'em a go with my new tent, but i might not now if you give me a good reason lol


----------



## joliet jake (Apr 5, 2012)

gunslinger84 said:


> thanks dude...i am sticking with the 2.5 gal pots from now on...keeps average size (indica&sativa cross) between 2'-3' and from eyeball estimates i should be getting between 1.5-2 oz's...with the 1.7 gal i find the yield is lacking a bit, but it does tend to keep average size down...why are you abandoning airpots? i was guna give 'em a go with my new tent, but i might not now if you give me a good reason lol


Well i love my garden and all but I hate watering and with these air-pots I am finding I am watering almost daily. that is the only real issue and I know with regular pots I can go away for 2 days + and not worry. If you dont mind the constant watering then you will enjoy them. I dont know if they have increased yields or not so I might do some testing with them to see but since my plants aren't getting as tall as before when i use to veg i dont think my concerns on root bound plants will be an issue. 

please share your thoughts 

JJ


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 5, 2012)

what size airpots are you in? soil or coco?

I agree - watering all the time is a pain in the ass..




joliet jake said:


> Well i love my garden and all but I hate watering and with these air-pots I am finding I am watering almost daily. that is the only real issue and I know with regular pots I can go away for 2 days + and not worry. If you dont mind the constant watering then you will enjoy them. I dont know if they have increased yields or not so I might do some testing with them to see but since my plants aren't getting as tall as before when i use to veg i dont think my concerns on root bound plants will be an issue.
> 
> please share your thoughts
> 
> JJ


----------



## ogkush420 (Apr 5, 2012)

Today is day 12Here is my 12/12 from seed 8 ball kush purple kush and super sour kush grown in coco uder a 250 hps using sensi bloom a and b View attachment 2108166View attachment 2108179View attachment 2108182


----------



## itis20past4 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice pics on the previous few pages... 2 questions, one is a repeat:

1) Why do people choose the old Volcano as opposed to the digital? Is it only because it is cheaper or is there something wrong with the digital?

2) As I've said before, I've not completed a grow yet--all that crazy shiny white crystal looking shit on the leaves--do you save all of those leaves and are they useful for vaping, smoking, cooking, etc.? When my time comes I just want to get the most use out of my plants and don't want to throw anything out that I can use to help carry me until the next plants are done.

I'm still figuring out what is best for my little setup. I think I can only keep one plant in each of my little GL40 tents in the future. I have the 2 auto-flowers in there now and it is really crowded...I'm sure it'll probably hurt the end product of each of them. I've got a couple of BubbleGums in the other GL40 that I put under 12/12 a few days after they sprouted. Not much going on with them yet.

Currently have a 90W LED in each tent, but I have a 150W HPS in a box I might swap in one of them for the next grow to compare which works better. What do you think...150W HPS shouldn't give off too much heat, do you think? I have a little 4" inline pulling air out of each tent. Passive intake.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 5, 2012)

I heard more than a few people say the novelty of the digital wears off rapidly.. Some places it's nearly 100 quid / $160 more.. The digital is slightly more accurate but that's about it.. One you find your preferred setting it's only very fine adjustments after that, some tend to turn it higher towards the end to really release the cbd as it vapes at a higher temp..

I save my sugar trim only.. Only the small leaves that have crystals on them.. Some collect the lot.
You could vape it I guess, but would be better making some bubble hash or wax after you've saved up a bit.. Or canna butter 

With regards to setup it would probably help with some pics.. Sounds good in theory though I guess.



itis20past4 said:


> Nice pics on the previous few pages... 2 questions, one is a repeat:
> 
> 1) Why do people choose the old Volcano as opposed to the digital? Is it only because it is cheaper or is there something wrong with the digital?
> 
> ...


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 5, 2012)

ogkush420 said:


> Today is day 12Here is my 12/12 from seed 8 ball kush purple kush and super sour kush grown in coco uder a 250 hps using sensi bloom a and b View attachment 2108166View attachment 2108179View attachment 2108182


are you gonna do a journal?


----------



## joliet jake (Apr 5, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> what size airpots are you in? soil or coco?
> 
> I agree - watering all the time is a pain in the ass..


Yea I am in soil, using FF as its cheap and decent stuff. 
I am in 7L airpots so just under 2 gal for us USA folks.

So I am out of nutes so I need to ask here..
Has anyone used or currently uses Jacks Classic? I have a bucket of bloossom booster 10-30-20. is this ok to use? I am out of almost all my FF tri nutes and I was hoping this might be good.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2012)

mantiz, you crack me up. i notice you keep changing and adding things to your avitar. Like the leaf on your shoulder now. your so creative and brilliant. i bet you made delskis avi.. didnt you?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 6, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> mantiz, you crack me up. i notice you keep changing and adding things to your avitar. Like the leaf on your shoulder now. your so creative and brilliant. i bet you made delskis avi.. didnt you?


Well.....U wanna see his drawings on the Draw Something App.......I bet hes got a special pen and everything


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Apr 6, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> mantiz, you crack me up. i notice you keep changing and adding things to your avitar. Like the leaf on your shoulder now. your so creative and brilliant. i bet you made delskis avi.. didnt you?


_Mantzzzzzz u r a crack up!


_


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 6, 2012)

Just bored and was messing around  if anyone wants the 12/12 overlay on their avatar just let me know



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> mantiz, you crack me up. i notice you keep changing and adding things to your avitar. Like the leaf on your shoulder now. your so creative and brilliant. i bet you made delskis avi.. didnt you?


Cant help you there sorry fella, don't know any of this lines.



joliet jake said:


> Yea I am in soil, using FF as its cheap and decent stuff.
> I am in 7L airpots so just under 2 gal for us USA folks.
> 
> So I am out of nutes so I need to ask here..
> Has anyone used or currently uses Jacks Classic? I have a bucket of bloossom booster 10-30-20. is this ok to use? I am out of almost all my FF tri nutes and I was hoping this might be good.


Its tough drawing like a 5 year old lolz



supersillybilly said:


> Well.....U wanna see his drawings on the Draw Something App.......I bet hes got a special pen and everything


Stay off crack kids 



MISSPHOEBE said:


> _Mantzzzzzz u r a crack up!
> 
> 
> _


----------



## ogkush420 (Apr 6, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> are you gonna do a journal?


Yep deff gonna do a journal i got a thread goin now i cant wait to see the super sour and 8ball kush ive grown the purple kush before always lovely smoke


----------



## tongue001 (Apr 6, 2012)

@ Day 59(yesterday pics), She appears to be happy and is starting to smell nice and produce now. The trichromes are beginning to appear all over. She is settled @ 4'-1". The EC is set @ 1.3 and PH @ 5.9. I have started giving her a little bit of Green-Sensation from last week but this week I have up the dosage to 3/4 strength the recommended. The only problems I have with her is that she is a bit lanky so I have used some elastic bands to help stabilized those weaker branches. I guess she's have got that from her sativa genes.


----------



## steampick (Apr 6, 2012)

Final Count: CGS OJ Haze 12/12 fs.

My OJ Haze 12/12 fs actually produced MORE than the OJ Haze given a 4 week veg period! What the fuck? 2.07 oz. from one plant (and that was the 2nd largest yielder, the sativa-dom I haven't measured out yet). I pulled about 1 3/4 ounce from the ones given a 4 week veg. Great plant to try 12/12, I'd say. Just starting the cure now, and they smell fan-fucking-tastic.


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 6, 2012)

It will fill in. That's the kind of strain that get big in 12/12 seed. Good looking plants!! rw


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 6, 2012)

ogkush420 said:


> Yep deff gonna do a journal i got a thread goin now i cant wait to see the super sour and 8ball kush ive grown the purple kush before always lovely smoke


What's the thread titled?


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 6, 2012)

Steampick: That same type thing about plant size cause me to find this thread. I grew 5 jack widows with veg and 4 of them got big almost 5', but one only got three'. All said and done the smallest one was 2 gram less weight then the biggest one. I started thinking why do I want to grow stem. Anyway nothing better than smelling fresh harvested bud. Have fun...rw


----------



## steampick (Apr 6, 2012)

roof: the fun has begun! When things are in jars like they are now, I feel like I crossed the finish line in some important race (minus the cheering crowd). No more whirring fans and humming light for a while now. Well, more like a month, as that's when I'm starting my outdoor thang. Got some Bodhi Seeds Deep Blue Pakistani. But they won't be 12/12 fs, obviously.


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 6, 2012)

Steam; I know what you mean.
I like to do some plants outdoors, the county I live in because of the Mountains are full of people doing big illegal grows. They call it here the greenbelt of S. Cal. Along later Sept. the helicopter fly non-stop trying to spot grows. To grow outside here you have to put a fence around it that locks and a roof. You still could get raided, right now it seems pointless. Maybe next year.Remember keep your hand out of the cookie jar.lol..rw


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 6, 2012)

I saw some program on this the other day.. loads of mexicans skipping the border then moving into the mountains and living up there with their grows. lol crazy shit




roofwayne said:


> Steam; I know what you mean.
> I like to do some plants outdoors, the county I live in because of the Mountains are full of people doing big illegal grows. They call it here the greenbelt of S. Cal. Along later Sept. the helicopter fly non-stop trying to spot grows. To grow outside here you have to put a fence around it that locks and a roof. You still could get raided, right now it seems pointless. Maybe next year.Remember keep your hand out of the cookie jar.lol..rw


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 6, 2012)

mantiszn: That we know, they destroy the forest, dump their chem. on the ground and their worst crime the weed only low mid with seeds...rw


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 6, 2012)

not a fan of brick weed then... haha



roofwayne said:


> mantiszn: That we know, they destroy the forest, dump their chem. on the ground and their worst crime the weed only low mid with seeds...rw


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 6, 2012)

I think I smoked enough of that kind in 34 year.lol I have gotten some very good weed from mexico, most of that kind doesn't leave here. It an hour away, with a lot of desert plus people don't have to always sneak across....rw


----------



## curly604 (Apr 6, 2012)

i got some nice weed when i was in mexico ..... and i "didnt" bring some seeds back with me , tasty stuff


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 6, 2012)

I" wouldn't" bring seed back either....rw


----------



## curly604 (Apr 6, 2012)

it probly wasnt a good idea i "didnt" but man the crosses that im "not" going to make now ..... wheeeew gonna make me a happy man


----------



## curly604 (Apr 6, 2012)

did a 12/12 of one of them turned out male though  , dabbed some of the pollen on an og kush girl i had going here should beinteresting to see how the mix goes


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 6, 2012)

I didn't like going myself, but I "wouldn't" have brought anything anyway, and I " wouldn't" have loaded a truck or something stupid like that either, like when I had more balls then brains.Stay Happy..rw


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 6, 2012)

perlite kush end of day 4 12-12


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 6, 2012)

What about cloning a 12/12fs?


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 6, 2012)

Got nice color! Can't wait to watch it grow..rw


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 6, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> What about cloning a 12/12fs?


 There a veg period at first in 12/12. It takes 3 to 5 weeks to sex so you can clone around then. I do clones too, they need actually vegging or they be runts from my experience...rw


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 6, 2012)

second that .. can be done but throw them back into veg.. otherwise you get a tiny cola sticking out the soil


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Apr 6, 2012)

So 12/12 from seed to sex some ladies and clone right before they bud would be the fastest way to separate a batch of seeds and get a head start on the ladies of a batch for pheno hunting? I had no idea you find viable clones in the veg time 12/12 from seed gets. +rep to post above appreciate the info, sorry for the run-on took a few too many dabs while reading this.


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 7, 2012)

Here's my 12/12 from seed perpetual, plus clones for fun;View attachment 2110593View attachment 2110594View attachment 2110601 pic 1 2 days in 12/12 from seed, only 4 days since placed in wet cloth, fast; pic 2 23 days. pic3 37 days
View attachment 2110618View attachment 2110619View attachment 2110621View attachment 2110622 pic4 47 days. pic5 59 days. pic 6 10 days of veg, in flower 65 days. Damn I mess up again pic 2and3 are the same and pic 4 is really pic2. The clones Pic 1 are clones in veg. box 2 store bought 18 days, watch buying clones, 4 my friend made 4 days in veg. their bigger idk. pic 2 is in pic3 which are put in flower a week and veg 2 weeks. pic 4 is waszulu a african land race 42 days in flower. pic 5 is a Purple haze 55 days that decided to grow the main cola bigger a 1 1/2" two week ago when I changed nutes from tiger bloom to GO starter box, Just for hell of I put one watering with the late flower mix, before that I thought it would have been ready sometime last week, I guess I will take more bud. Pic 6 is a wild Thai 55 days in flower with in two week of harvest....rw


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 7, 2012)

Heres the pic 12/12 from seed; Some day I will get this right. Hopefully I am not judged by my computer skills.LOL...rw


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 7, 2012)

Looking ace roofers


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 7, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Heres the pic 12/12 from seed;View attachment 2110679View attachment 2110681View attachment 2110682View attachment 2110683View attachment 2110686View attachment 2110687 Some day I will get this right. Hopefully I am not judged by my computer skills.LOL...rw


looking niceeee


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you fellows kindly...rw


----------



## Kratose (Apr 7, 2012)

How has everyone been doing? Been busy but I figure I pop in. Things are going great, and as expected with the grow. And Cannabis Country is doing great.

My buddy stopped by earlier today and dropped off some awesome Gran Daddy Purps. So I been smoking some of that. Figure I might as do a review on it also. 

Anyways here is a picture of the GDP. Oh, also got some GDP seeds so I will be growing them soon. I do have updated flowering pics but haven't uploaded them yet. I should upload them and post them. But for now here is the GDP. Enjoy!

View attachment 2111158View attachment 2111159View attachment 2111160


----------



## Kratose (Apr 7, 2012)

Oops did a double post.

So I just edited it and erased it. So since that happened as well tell you all the blog has been going great.

I actually plan to do a review on the GDP for my blog since I got my hands on some.


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 7, 2012)

You have as much luck as I do posting pics.lol I love GDP, growing some now and have 7 or 8 seed that need to mature. Can you post the pics again, I like to see how much they are similar or different...rw


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 7, 2012)

Welcome back Kratose!! I've been reading over your threads past few days..good to have you back!! Still 
using the 250w HPS?


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 7, 2012)

been stoned 4 days now just trying to keep my TD under control!



POPCORN PARTY!!!!!


----------



## itis20past4 (Apr 8, 2012)

What do you folks do if your plants are getting to be too tall for your growing area? I'm not there yet, but one of my plants is getting close.

Does it mean it is pretty much finished growing "up" if the tip is now a flower (or whatever the hell you call it...) bud site? That is the case for my plant, but it is about 38 days into what the seed bank says is 60-70 day finish, so it's got quite a bit of time yet...supposed to be relatively a short plant too since it is an auto-flower. I'm asking here because I'm doing 12/12 also and would like to know the answer in case I run into this with those plants as well.

Also, if it is supposed to finish in 60-70 days, do you think I should give it its last nutrients at about day 50 or so or do you base it on some visual characteristic of the plant itself rather than by counting days?

Thanks--hoping to finally do my first harvest in under a month! I'm excited...


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 8, 2012)

I had to super crop one three time to keep it out of the light, but it look like a lst done plant with a crown of colas. As far you are, the plant probably won't get taller, it called a cola. I try to stop giving nutes with two weeks left, but what do I know, doing it right now but the main cola won't stop growing, according to the 50 day flowering they said was over a week ago, not an amber trichrome in sight.
congratz on your harvest it a exciting time...grow them heavy...rw


----------



## gunslinger84 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope everyone has enough choco eggs to satisfy their munchies...Happy Easter all!
View attachment 2112678View attachment 2112679View attachment 2112680View attachment 2112681View attachment 2112682View attachment 2112683View attachment 2112685View attachment 2112686View attachment 2112688View attachment 2112689View attachment 2112691View attachment 2112693View attachment 2112690


----------



## closetkush (Apr 8, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Closetkush this has probably been answered, but what light you using?


it's a hydrofarm 1kw with an agrosun bulb in my closet


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 8, 2012)

gunslinger84 said:


> Hope everyone has enough choco eggs to satisfy their munchies...Happy Easter all!
> View attachment 2112678View attachment 2112679View attachment 2112680View attachment 2112681View attachment 2112682View attachment 2112683View attachment 2112685View attachment 2112686View attachment 2112688View attachment 2112689View attachment 2112691View attachment 2112693View attachment 2112690


They're coming along lovely!


----------



## gunslinger84 (Apr 8, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> They're coming along lovely!


thanks bro


----------



## curly604 (Apr 8, 2012)

wheeeeew slinger those babies are looking great man love the one giant cola look very tasty looking stuff man great work


----------



## gunslinger84 (Apr 9, 2012)

curly604 said:


> wheeeeew slinger those babies are looking great man love the one giant cola look very tasty looking stuff man great work


thanks curly...stopped by your thread and saw you finally switched those thick bushy trees of yours to flower...youre crazy bro, those things are guna be EPIC big  lol...


----------



## curly604 (Apr 9, 2012)

haha thanks buddy they are getting fucking big now  cant wait till they start fattening up with some nice colas


----------



## gunslinger84 (Apr 9, 2012)

curly604 said:


> haha thanks buddy they are getting fucking big now  cant wait till they start fattening up with some nice colas


...dude, i have NO doubt you'll have at least a few forearm size cola's...like me hehe ...seriously, i cant wait for harvest time, or to see those monsters of yours fill out


----------



## curly604 (Apr 9, 2012)

thanks again slinger i also cannot fucking wait  lots of people think leds cant produce good yields but i think this run will be proof they can match or even beat MH or HPS not that it really matters its not a pissing contest for me , whatever works best for each person is what they should use


----------



## itis20past4 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey, would anybody here mind posting a link or two to whatever tools (clippers, scissors, etc.) I'll be needing in a few weeks?! Maybe Amazon and/or eBay...
I think my wife's regular old office scissors probably aren't going to work too well, plus she'll be pissed if I get them all nasty!

I have to say, I'm pretty pleased so far with what my 90W UFO is doing...of course, I have nothing to compare it to though. So many different things to try to find out what works best for me (12/12 vs. Autos, UFO LED vs. 150 HPS, Coco v. perl/verm/peat, etc.). I guess that is part of the fun.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 9, 2012)

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-25ecodZ5yc1v/R-100025012/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=fiskar&storeId=10051

And for the thicker stuff

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053&R=100117986&catEntryId=100117986


----------



## gunslinger84 (Apr 9, 2012)

curly604 said:


> thanks again slinger i also cannot fucking wait  lots of people think leds cant produce good yields but i think this run will be proof they can match or even beat MH or HPS not that it really matters its not a pissing contest for me , whatever works best for each person is what they should use


from the look of all that lush green growth you've got growing under them things i've got a feeling you'll open a few peoples eyes to the possibilities...


----------



## itis20past4 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks dude...appreciate.



supchaka said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-25ecodZ5yc1v/R-100025012/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=fiskar&storeId=10051
> 
> And for the thicker stuff
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053&R=100117986&catEntryId=100117986


----------



## bigas89 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Sensi's Hindu Kush 57 days from seed*


----------



## kether noir (Apr 9, 2012)

*so as males show themselves i have free space. so i will start two at 12/12 from seed. the others new starts i will let pre veg for two weeks after sprouting.
i am just not sure what two to start in 12/12
the options are, if anyone has any recommendations:

plushberry
querkle 
ripped bubba
cheese quake
jilly bean
budda tahoe
dalihaze
super silver haze
black widow
super silver sour diesel haze
critical jack

those are my options. any input, or has anyone done any of the above in 12/12 from seed?

note: nice job and pics above.
*


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 9, 2012)

Big; that looks sweet, love hindu kush!!!...rw


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 9, 2012)

kether; those haze will grow good in 12/12 from seed, the rest idk...rw


----------



## kether noir (Apr 9, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> kether; those haze will grow good in 12/12 from seed, the rest idk...rw


*thanks. i was thinking of doing the ssh or sssdh for one of the slots open. and there is the mkage*. *that one takes some time to finish*


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 9, 2012)

kether noir said:


> *thanks. i was thinking of doing the ssh or sssdh for one of the slots open. and there is the mkage*. *that one takes some time to finish*


Sounds like you're trying to run through your freebies!!


----------



## steampick (Apr 9, 2012)

I'd run that SSSDH for sure. THe OJ haze I just ran had a lot of the SSSDH in it and it turned into a very nice yielding plant in 12/12 fs.


----------



## kether noir (Apr 9, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Sounds like you're trying to run through your freebies!!


*hahaha. indeed.*



steampick said:


> I'd run that SSSDH for sure. THe OJ haze I just ran had a lot of the SSSDH in it and it turned into a very nice yielding plant in 12/12 fs.


*nice. thanks for the info. the sssdh sounds like a good cross.*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 9, 2012)

12/12 from seed rocks in the rocks.View attachment 2115286


----------



## itis20past4 (Apr 10, 2012)

Off-Topic, sort of: What is the big difference between these dozens of strains...? Especially if one is using a vaporizer? It seems as if, from what I've read, weed does what weed does, but some has a higher concentration of THC than others. So aside from having to smoke more or less of one strain over another, what's the deal?

If I don't care what it looks or smells like while it's growing, and I use a vaporizer, wouldn't it simply be best to grow the one strain that yields the greatest overall THC amount under 12/12?


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;6eP4DwFENU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eP4DwFENU0[/video]



itis20past4 said:


> Off-Topic, sort of: What is the big difference between these dozens of strains...? Especially if one is using a vaporizer? It seems as if, from what I've read, weed does what weed does, but some has a higher concentration of THC than others. So aside from having to smoke more or less of one strain over another, what's the deal?
> 
> If I don't care what it looks or smells like while it's growing, and I use a vaporizer, wouldn't it simply be best to grow the one strain that yields the greatest overall THC amount under 12/12?


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 10, 2012)

more detailed

[video=youtube;ICRNmQDTZZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICRNmQDTZZE[/video]


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 10, 2012)

Mantiszn...

How did your TD turn out? Did you chop it yet? 

Mine is at around 60 days and just dozens of popcorn nugs. I went ahead and supercropped every branch on the damned thing and she seems to really like that! I'm also chopping off 3 or 4 nugs a day and she just keeps cranking em out lol. Figures that I would pick the slowest damn plant on earth for my first grow!


----------



## bigas89 (Apr 10, 2012)

kether noir said:


> *so as males show themselves i have free space. so i will start two at 12/12 from seed. the others new starts i will let pre veg for two weeks after sprouting.
> i am just not sure what two to start in 12/12
> the options are, if anyone has any recommendations:
> 
> ...


hi, thanks  . Critical jack... I'm trying it now (x2) and they are 4 weeks and 2 days old 12/12 from seed, 3L pots in coco and I think it branches and stretches a lot. They shown sex at arround 3,5/4 weeks from seed 12/12 I think it's a good one for 12/12... let's see if I caught a good pheno to help with the yield a bit hehe. I can say it's a BIG plant! Let's wait and see what comes, I'm more than happy to keep you up to date


----------



## bigas89 (Apr 10, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Big; that looks sweet, love hindu kush!!!...rw


Much appreciated roof! It's normal that the smell is not like the normal skunky smell? because this ones smell a lot different! never smelt nothing like this before! Almost no smell at all and when we reach closer it smells like sweet flowers mixed with other smell that i don't really like... i can't describe just don't like it...


----------



## itis20past4 (Apr 10, 2012)

Okay--so really it all comes down to the Indica/Sativa effect and the names/flavors/colors really don't mean much (especially if you use a vaporizer). I did know about the basic Indica/Sativa difference, but I was confused about the hybrids because the seed banks really don't break down where each seed falls on the spectrum other than using very vague terminology (i.e. Mostly Indica... Mostly Sativa... Indica/Sativa Mix...). Not too helpful, and since it all may affect each person slightly differently, I guess you just experiment to see which one hits you where you like and make your own chart on where it fits on your personal spectrum? 

Fair enough.




mantiszn said:


> [video=youtube;6eP4DwFENU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eP4DwFENU0[/video]


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 10, 2012)

Big; I have smoked a little bit of it and I don't remember a real skunk like smell or taste, more the flowers and what not. Maybe you learn to like it.lol ...rw


----------



## crayc (Apr 10, 2012)

hey guys 12/12 out in the sun here in the Caribbean. first pic is fast bud autoflower 2 weeks. followed by the og kush on the next 3 pics, followed by maui waui in the next 2 and again og lush. multiple pics of the same plant. 3 weeks in give or take a few days. Is it growing slowly? Think it's time to give them some biogrow. I noticed the og kush has a burnt tip. what could that be, the fast bus leaves are curled in as well. Also i had thrips, i used the montgomery organic pesticide looks like they are no longer there but i see another bastard insect in it. never seen it before. One was small with long antennae, crawling in and out of the soil and a bigger one that looked like a spider, long legs, running around in circles. too big to be a spidermite. i will spray them again in 2 days.


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 10, 2012)

steampick said:


> I'd run that SSSDH for sure. THe OJ haze I just ran had a lot of the SSSDH in it and it turned into a very nice yielding plant in 12/12 fs.


I agree!!!! I've been holding the two that I have so I can run them with a few GdP beans!


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 10, 2012)

bigas89 said:


> hi, thanks  . Critical jack... I'm trying it now (x2) and they are 4 weeks and 2 days old 12/12 from seed, 3L pots in coco and I think it branches and stretches a lot. They shown sex at arround 3,5/4 weeks from seed 12/12 I think it's a good one for 12/12... let's see if I caught a good pheno to help with the yield a bit hehe. I can say it's a BIG plant! Let's wait and see what comes, I'm more than happy to keep you up to date


Just imagine if they were in 5 gallon pots! They'd overgrow the area!


----------



## kether noir (Apr 10, 2012)

bigas89 said:


> hi, thanks  . Critical jack... I'm trying it now (x2) and they are 4 weeks and 2 days old 12/12 from seed, 3L pots in coco and I think it branches and stretches a lot. They shown sex at arround 3,5/4 weeks from seed 12/12 I think it's a good one for 12/12... let's see if I caught a good pheno to help with the yield a bit hehe. I can say it's a BIG plant! Let's wait and see what comes, I'm more than happy to keep you up to date


*thanks mate. i would be down to see some pics.*


----------



## kether noir (Apr 10, 2012)

itis20past4 said:


> Okay--so really it all comes down to the Indica/Sativa effect and the names/flavors/colors really don't mean much (especially if you use a vaporizer). I did know about the basic Indica/Sativa difference, but I was confused about the hybrids because the seed banks really don't break down where each seed falls on the spectrum other than using very vague terminology (i.e. Mostly Indica... Mostly Sativa... Indica/Sativa Mix...). Not too helpful, and since it all may affect each person slightly differently, I guess you just experiment to see which one hits you where you like and make your own chart on where it fits on your personal spectrum?
> 
> Fair enough.


*well that and the terpenoid profile affects the high noticeably. another reason why different strains can have different effects. i can blaze two pure indicas and they will both have a different effect. that and, how old it is, if it was cut at the proper time...etc... all play in.*



I85BLAX said:


> I agree!!!! I've been holding the two that I have so I run them with a few GdP beans!


*
thanks for the advice. im looking forward to the sssdh so i may as well put one in.*


----------



## supchaka (Apr 10, 2012)

crayc said:


> hey guys 12/12 out in the sun here in the Caribbean. first pic is fast bud autoflower 2 weeks. followed by the og kush on the next 3 pics, followed by maui waui in the next 2 and again og lush. multiple pics of the same plant. 3 weeks in give or take a few days. Is it growing slowly? Think it's time to give them some biogrow. I noticed the og kush has a burnt tip. what could that be, the fast bus leaves are curled in as well. Also i had thrips, i used the montgomery organic pesticide looks like they are no longer there but i see another bastard insect in it. never seen it before. One was small with long antennae, crawling in and out of the soil and a bigger one that looked like a spider, long legs, running around in circles. too big to be a spidermite. i will spray them again in 2 days.


What are you growing in? It looks like pure mulch, not high on my list of things to grow in. They are looking N Deficient to me by their light color and I would start giving them nutes for sure.


----------



## crayc (Apr 10, 2012)

got this soil in the local gardening center. they don't have a good variety of soil. it is top soil mixed with peat moss and i guess mulch lol.. yea i will feed them some bioheaven and the biogrow. they should be bigger at 3 weeks no? thanks for responding.


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 10, 2012)

crayc; there are about right. I wonder that myself, but in a few weeks they are couple of feet....rw


----------



## supchaka (Apr 10, 2012)

crayc said:


> got this soil in the local gardening center. they don't have a good variety of soil. it is top soil mixed with peat moss and i guess mulch lol.. yea i will feed them some bioheaven and the biogrow. they should be bigger at 3 weeks no? thanks for responding.


If you are at 3 or even 2 weeks they are a bit behind Id say. I wouldnt worry though.
These are my plants at 3 weeks under 600 watts which isnt a fair comparison because I usually find plants growing indoors even in soil to be quicker than outdoors, particularly in the beginning.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 10, 2012)

Random thought. You know I havent hit a bong in 20 years, I used to own several! But my tolerance is still so low after taking 2 decades off from smoking. Watching this guy Chubs double tap his bong... man Id be on the fucking floor after that. Or the ceiling?

[video=youtube_share;qXBoARt0M-s]http://youtu.be/qXBoARt0M-s[/video]


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 10, 2012)

Chubs always looks like he just got his ass whipped!


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 10, 2012)

Crayc I'm outdoors also in Miracle Grow right now, almost 3 weeks and I'm at the same size you are..


----------



## crayc (Apr 10, 2012)

thanks Now i just need to know what kind of bugs these things are..


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey buddy, she's still going strong.. She's BIG.. 
Starting to flower nicely now, but still a long way to go, she about 10 weeks from seed now, but I knew what to expect.

I really hope you are not chopping buds off the plant in the picture below, if so that is nowhere near ready

Did you do any reading/research into the strain before purchasing? Or did you get fooled by the breeders "7-8 weeks" lol 







I see we now support herbies haha



SmokeYourOwn said:


> Mantiszn...
> 
> How did your TD turn out? Did you chop it yet?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluejeans (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey guys, I have my first flowering 12/12er. This girl is Day 41 from seed.

View attachment 2116618


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice looking plant, Blue. Love the color!...rw


----------



## cropz (Apr 10, 2012)

Interesting... straight 12/12


----------



## kether noir (Apr 10, 2012)

healthy looking ladys bluejeans and mantiszn. well done.


----------



## aesan (Apr 10, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> What's up aesan.. Welcome back
> Still battling the herms?


Hey bro! nope 2 solid harvests without them! thank GOD for that reverse and penetrate... stuff is really amazing. What are you currently working with mant??

Silly Billy!!!! U staying outta trouble??


----------



## aesan (Apr 10, 2012)

del66666 said:


> yeah mate hes still lurking..............think amber is house moving...........


Good to hear bro! I'm getting a new setup! should be posting pics within the next few weeks. I've been having a lot of luck with White Siberian from Dinafem 12/12 from seed (and 12/12 from clone after rooting and about a week of veg).


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 11, 2012)

Me?????? Trouble?????? lol


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 11, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> Hey guys, I have my first flowering 12/12er. This girl is Day 41 from seed.
> 
> View attachment 2116618


Looking lovely Grandma!


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 11, 2012)

> *I really hope you are not chopping buds off the plant in the picture below, if so that is nowhere near ready
> 
> Did you do any reading/research into the strain before purchasing? Or did you get fooled by the breeders "7-8 weeks" lol
> 
> ...


I'm chopping the shit out of it! haha It's not that I'm impatient but just that right now I have no access to any finished product. 

So far she hasn't complained about the abuse. I'm watching for signs of hermie and so on.

I got these seeds because of the smoke profiles and I saw someone on youtube grow some real monsters...and yeah, 7-8 weeks lol.


----------



## itis20past4 (Apr 11, 2012)

I think the plant on the left (Auto Berry) has a little over 3 weeks left, if I'm going by what the seed bank said...I know these pics suck balls but you can see how damn small these little GL40 tents are! I'm just going to put one plant per tent in the future unless the 12/12s I've started are small enough to keep two in there.

The one on the right is Auto AK, which supposedly only has a 10 day longer harvest time, but it hasn't even started to flower yet. I see a couple white projections coming out at all of the nodes, so I guess it's close.

I'd say they're about 2' tall? I hope they're almost done growing or I'm going to have to hack the tops off or something.

They are in 1/3 1/3 1/3 mix in 2gallon smart pots.


----------



## itis20past4 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey, regarding my little tent setup (see pics above), do any of you have an easy home-made idea on how I can construct something in order to do something like a SCROG in order to keep the plants at or below a set height?

Basically, it has those 4 thin white metal poles that go from bottom to top, and the spacing is 16" from one to the other. Maybe something like making a couple loops of tight string of some sort that goes around all 4 and then some kind of plastic or wooden "weave" going across? Or if i can buy something cheap to somehow fasten at a certain height? 

I'm so pissed I don't have more room for a nice, big tent. Can't wait until I move... then again maybe these 2 small tents will produce more than enough if I can figure out how to best use them.

Any ideas appreciated...as always, thanks!


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 11, 2012)

My first grow, 12/12fs Tangerine Dream in an air pot with coco, under a 120w induction bulb is now at about 8 weeks. 

The flowers start super-early but develop slooooowly. The smell is really starting to come on strong now, it's citrus blossom with a hint of over-ripe fruit, kind of "sickly-sweet". 

I've been abusing the shit out of this plant lately, mainly out of curiosity and boredom. Ended up supercropping every damn stem including the top ones. This had the almost immediate effect of supercharging the odor of the buds at the end of the supercropped stem. Maybe just coincidence but the buds seemed to start growing faster after being super-cropped. I cut any fan leaf that is in the shade of another and I've been stealing the popcorn buds for the past week. So far she appears none the worse for wear, although I'm definitely keeping watch for hermie signs. 

Here are a couple bud shots from this morning's sunbathing session...


good heavens Miss Balfour, your calyx are so swollen!






this is the top, part of the very tip is shaded by a fan leaf...






The frost is really starting up!


----------



## bigas89 (Apr 11, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Big; I have smoked a little bit of it and I don't remember a real skunk like smell or taste, more the flowers and what not. Maybe you learn to like it.lol ...rw


niceee! yeah, I know I will like it for shure!! haha



I85BLAX said:


> Just imagine if they were in 5 gallon pots! They'd overgrow the area!


Wish I had more space and more light... got 17 plants in 4L pots under a 400 w in 60cm by 45cm closet...


----------



## bigas89 (Apr 11, 2012)

kether noir said:


> *thanks mate. i would be down to see some pics.*


Shure friend, the next time I water them I take some pics of those 2.. also got critical (x1) and four way (x4) 12/12 from seed if ure interested 

Peace


----------



## bigas89 (Apr 11, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> My first grow, 12/12fs Tangerine Dream in an air pot with coco, under a 120w induction bulb is now at about 8 weeks.
> 
> The flowers start super-early but develop slooooowly. The smell is really starting to come on strong now, it's citrus blossom with a hint of over-ripe fruit, kind of "sickly-sweet".
> 
> ...



Someone is salivating here.....


----------



## itis20past4 (Apr 11, 2012)

Damn...what kind of camera do you have? I can't get any nice, magnified close-ups like that with my piece of shit! Of course, that could be my complete incompetence at using a camera just as well as possibly having a complete piece of shit camera!



SmokeYourOwn said:


> Here are a couple bud shots from this morning's sunbathing session...


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 11, 2012)

That it blame it on poor camera.lol A lot of people use jeweler loupes to hold in front of lens to take those pic....rw


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 11, 2012)

> *Damn...what kind of camera do you have?*


lol, It's just a Canon Powershot little digital camera from like 4 years ago. But to get nice close-ups, you just have to have any camera with a "macro" mode.


----------



## itis20past4 (Apr 11, 2012)

Damn...sounds like you're saying I need to break out the manual for my camera. I try to avoid that! But, seeing as I just bought it last year, I guess if yours from 4 years ago can do it then mine probably can too.



SmokeYourOwn said:


> lol, It's just a Canon Powershot little digital camera from like 4 years ago. But to get nice close-ups, you just have to have any camera with a "macro" mode.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 11, 2012)

If its the powershot s95, thats one of the best point and shoot cameras on the market! I had one. Then needed money so had to sell it!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 11, 2012)

itis20past4 said:


> Damn...sounds like you're saying I need to break out the manual for my camera. I try to avoid that! But, seeing as I just bought it last year, I guess if yours from 4 years ago can do it then mine probably can too.


If you have a little dial with a flower icon, just put it on that one. A camera not in macro mode cant usually focus closer than about 6 inches, with the macro mode you can get up to an inch or so away. But then you also want to throw the pic in some editor and crop it down to cut off all the stuff you dont want to show and bring the higher resolution through.


----------



## crayc (Apr 11, 2012)

so what does brown spots mean on a plant. have like a brown dot on my maui waui and brown spot on the tip of the og kush leave... i fed them nutes yesterday bigrow and bioheaven. that maui waui is really light green, like the last guy said might be nute deficient. will it recover? thanks guys


----------



## supchaka (Apr 11, 2012)

crayc said:


> so what does brown spots mean on a plant. have like a brown dot on my maui waui and brown spot on the tip of the og kush leave... i fed them nutes yesterday bigrow and bioheaven. that maui waui is really light green, like the last guy said might be nute deficient. will it recover? thanks guys


At a wild guess, if your humidity is high it could be exactly that "brown leaf spot" a fungus. Copper products take care of that, and removing affected leaves. Without seeing more, Im not sure.


----------



## tongue001 (Apr 11, 2012)

@ day 65 from seed, She has been turning into a frost monster, EC is set @ 1.1 and PH @ 5.9.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 11, 2012)

And yes Ill throw it in here too!
[video=youtube_share;cDbdnncDHC0]http://youtu.be/cDbdnncDHC0[/video]


----------



## itis20past4 (Apr 11, 2012)

Cool, thanks. I do have a "flower" icon but didn't know what it was for--will try it next time.



supchaka said:


> If you have a little dial with a flower icon, just put it on that one. A camera not in macro mode cant usually focus closer than about 6 inches, with the macro mode you can get up to an inch or so away. But then you also want to throw the pic in some editor and crop it down to cut off all the stuff you dont want to show and bring the higher resolution through.


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 11, 2012)

tongue001 said:


> @ day 65 from seed, She has been turning into a frost monster, EC is set @ 1.1 and PH @ 5.9.


 Not too long now, she looks cold from the frost.lol...rw


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 11, 2012)

View attachment 2117835day 10 12-12 98% perlite 2% soil


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 11, 2012)

supchaka said:


> And yes Ill throw it in here too!
> [video=youtube_share;cDbdnncDHC0]http://youtu.be/cDbdnncDHC0[/video]


nice video!


----------



## crayc (Apr 11, 2012)

supchaka said:


> At a wild guess, if your humidity is high it could be exactly that "brown leaf spot" a fungus. Copper products take care of that, and removing affected leaves. Without seeing more, Im not sure.



hmmm it has been raining one and off the past few weeks. the brown spot can be seen 2 pages down on the og kush pic i showed. could bugs be doing that as well. thanks


----------



## Not A Game (Apr 11, 2012)

Nirvana AK48, 53 days from seed, 5 weeks flowering.


----------



## tongue001 (Apr 12, 2012)

@ Roofwayne , it seems like it's snowing in my grarea, she so frosty. What I like is that she is not smelling alot on less you touch her. I guess she is going through her phases as last week she had a candy lemon smell ,and now this week she smells like mangos.


----------



## aesan (Apr 12, 2012)

Not A Game said:


> Nirvana AK48, 53 days from seed, 5 weeks flowering.
> View attachment 2118307View attachment 2118306


Very impressive Not a Game


----------



## aesan (Apr 12, 2012)

I have a new setup heading my way as we speak! Air cooled 600 and a 5 tube t5  along with 2 new tents!!


----------



## Not A Game (Apr 12, 2012)

aesan said:


> Very impressive Not a Game


Thanks  definitely going better and faster than my first grow.


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 12, 2012)

aesan said:


> I have a new setup heading my way as we speak! Air cooled 600 and a 5 tube t5  along with 2 new tents!!


Great!!!Happy for you....rw


----------



## kether noir (Apr 13, 2012)

*decided on Super silver haze. still debating between Dalihaze, Super silver sour diesel haze, and Mkage. most of thees have a long, long flowering time. but to be expected with heavy sats. i did have a few votes for the sssdh, but then the other two stare at me with a pleading to live and be smoked. 

will be doing the two selected strains 12/12 from seed. this weekend. this will be my 5th or 6th 12/12 from seed. will update with pics.they will be added to the flower tent. if you want to check out what else is going on in my tent check out my signature.*


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 13, 2012)

I put my seed away when they stare at me like that!!lol look forward to seeing your plants!!...rw


----------



## itis20past4 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey friends, quick question(s) for you all: if some of my buds look "ripe" before others, is it okay/recommended that I clip those particular portions of the plant and leave the rest to mature more rather than just trying to do it all at once when different parts might be more or less ready than others?

Also, I plan on saving as much of the leaves, etc. that I can to try to use one of those Honey Bee Extractors (still have to order one). When I strip/cut the leaves what is the best way to store them and how long will they stay good before I would have to use the extractor?

Lastly, what do I need to buy as far as for grinding up everything? Just like a regular herb grinder?

Thanks everyone--I can't wait to have some better pics to show you! All of my little buds/flowers are still just like little popcorns, so I hope they get bigger (this was part of what I was afraid of with my 90W UFO test). Probably still have a good 20 days or so, so they will hopefully fill out some.

I'll pop a couple of pics this weekend.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 13, 2012)

A lot of people do this, no problem as long as they are "ripe"  , personally I chop the whole thing down when the lower buds are close enough to ready...



itis20past4 said:


> Hey friends, quick question(s) for you all: if some of my buds look "ripe" before others, is it okay/recommended that I clip those particular portions of the plant and leave the rest to mature more rather than just trying to do it all at once when different parts might be more or less ready than others?


I would be extremely careful with these types of extraction, especially butane, if you do not know what you are doing you could potentially kill yourself and others..I'm not kidding...

http://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/news/at-a-glance/main-section/man_blows_up_his_house_trying_to_get_cannabis_on_t he_cheap_1_4179218 <<< TWAT

Also if you do not properly remove all traces of the butane you will be smoking what has been left behind.. chemicals.

If you feel comfortable doing it and experimenting make sure you do it OUTSIDE>>> 

Alternatively look into other extractions, water extractions are pure

Mattrize a member of this forum does some amazing extractions, check out his channel here.

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/mattrize1[/video]



itis20past4 said:


> Also, I plan on saving as much of the leaves, etc. that I can to try to use one of those Honey Bee Extractors (still have to order one). When I strip/cut the leaves what is the best way to store them and how long will they stay good before I would have to use the extractor?


Grinders are fine, some are better than others... some people use a shot glass and an extremely sharp pair of scissors, some people just break the bud up and crumble it with their fingers (if it is dry enough)..



itis20past4 said:


> Lastly, what do I need to buy as far as for grinding up everything? Just like a regular herb grinder?
> 
> Thanks everyone--I can't wait to have some better pics to show you! All of my little buds/flowers are still just like little popcorns, so I hope they get bigger (this was part of what I was afraid of with my 90W UFO test). Probably still have a good 20 days or so, so they will hopefully fill out some.
> 
> I'll pop a couple of pics this weekend.


----------



## mr.lightgr3en (Apr 13, 2012)

del66666 said:


> Hi guys and girls, thought id start a thread for all you people who grow 12-12 from seed, feel free to post pics and any info you feel may be of use. my first pics are of my cheese fro gh in coco.


Hey man how the help did you do that I got a 2ft grow box I don't want my plant bigger then 1ft looking just like yours my plant is 4inches tall begged started flowering 2 days ago is it to late for my plant to stay that small I dont want to do lst.
Did you prune it please give your steps thanks


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 13, 2012)

View attachment 2120344View attachment 2120345 12/12 [98% perlite] day 11 will be posting ENTIRE grow in here


----------



## FTgrower09 (Apr 13, 2012)

ok i forgot how old my deadhead is but her tich are 90% cloudy 2% amber 8% clear 
so im guessing 4-7 more days till chop what you guys think 


View attachment 2120474View attachment 2120481


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 13, 2012)

Looking nice buddy... I have to ask.. What's up with 2% soil? lull




lagarrettBLUNT said:


> View attachment 2120344View attachment 2120345 12/12 [98% perlite] day 11 will be posting ENTIRE grow in here


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 13, 2012)

FTgrower09 said:


> ok i forgot how old my deadhead is but her tich are 90% cloudy 2% amber 8% clear
> so im guessing 4-7 more days till chop what you guys think
> 
> 
> View attachment 2120474View attachment 2120481


They look good! I would wait about 5 days and throw them in the dark for a couple of days!


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 13, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Looking nice buddy... I have to ask.. What's up with 2% soil? lull


That tripped me the hell out, too!


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 13, 2012)

tahoe og


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 13, 2012)

Looking Kushy manti


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 13, 2012)

awesome man, totally awesome man. you really got some hot sexy rods in your bush


----------



## kether noir (Apr 13, 2012)

ok. for the two new 12/12 from seed i will be doing 'Super Silver Haze' and 'Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze. they will be started today. i will post pictures of them and give a grow & smoke report

peace-


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 14, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Looking nice buddy... I have to ask.. What's up with 2% soil? lull


well i started it 100% perlite but i was advised on here to continue i should at least put some soil around the roots to begin so thats why there is 2% haha. I can't lie and say its still 100% perlite grow but damn near it lol oh yeah Day 12 View attachment 2120805View attachment 2120806


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 14, 2012)

sexy girl you got there mantiszn !


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks guys n gals

I got the stretchy Phenos.. Hoping' for stonkers


----------



## tongue001 (Apr 14, 2012)

@ Mantiszn, That's one sexy girl you have their mate. Do you mind posting some full pics of your Tahoe OG? Reason is I have some Big Buddha Tahoe OG which I'm planning to do next, so I just wanted to make sure that they are not as stretchy as my current super lemon haze. If possible can you let me know your plant current height. Cheers


----------



## tongue001 (Apr 14, 2012)

@ Mantiszn, That's one sexy girl you have their mate. Do you mind posting some full pics of your Tahoe OG? Reason is I have some Big Buddha Tahoe OG which I'm planning to do next, so I just wanted to make sure that they are not as stretchy as my current super lemon haze. If possible can you let me know your plant current height. Cheers


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 14, 2012)

They stretchy, would definitely recommend a screen or at least some training.
I fim'd the one and the two main colas were not strong enough to support the buds, so I've had to stake them up :/
The other one has just been tied over and the main cola stalk is nice and thick. With the training I've done the canopy is sitting at about 3 foot, without it it would be well over 4.

They're in 4L airpots with coco, I wanted to keep them small but still ended up with monsters

The TD is still dragging along, I don't mind the wait though.. Just hope it's worth it.

3 stretchy biatches (TD on the left)






TD trying to keep up










tongue001 said:


> @ Mantiszn, That's one sexy girl you have their mate. Do you mind posting some full pics of your Tahoe OG? Reason is I have some Big Buddha Tahoe OG which I'm planning to do next, so I just wanted to make sure that they are not as stretchy as my current super lemon haze. If possible can you let me know your plant current height. Cheers


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 14, 2012)

Also I think I'm going to back off the feed a bit, been noticing slight N toxicity, but also I've run out of zym :/ .. Gonna try pick some up today or tomorrow.


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 14, 2012)

View attachment 2121241View attachment 2121242View attachment 2121243View attachment 2121244View attachment 2121239View attachment 2121240View attachment 2121238Here's the perpetual, 12/12 from seed; Last pic is of clones,I try not to put them here.....rw


----------



## itis20past4 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hmmm, okay--I don't really feel like blowing up my house over it so I guess I'll pass on the Honey Bee. Maybe I'll just use the instructions I found for cannabutter...I think that just involved boiling it all in a pot with water and butter. 

Alternatively, can I get any use from those leaves, etc. in a vaporizer? Based on the size of my little popcorn buds I'm going to need to use every last part of the plant I can...



mantiszn said:


> I would be extremely careful with these types of extraction, especially butane, if you do not know what you are doing you could potentially kill yourself and others..I'm not kidding...
> 
> http://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/news/at-a-glance/main-section/man_blows_up_his_house_trying_to_get_cannabis_on_the_cheap_1_4179218 <<< TWAT
> 
> ...


----------



## tongue001 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks, Mantiszn for the pic and the information. Nice set of girls you got their mate.I think I will used these beans for a outdoor grow. Fingers cross this summer will be a nice one.


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 14, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> View attachment 2121241View attachment 2121242View attachment 2121243View attachment 2121244View attachment 2121239View attachment 2121240View attachment 2121238Here's the perpetual, 12/12 from seed; Last pic is of clones,I try not to put them here.....rw


Awesome Roof! I stole your coffee container idea! I hope it wasn't patent pending!


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey Blax, no you are more than welcome to use the coffee cans idea. I had a pile of them, Too cheap too waste them.Thanks for the nice comments..fellow coffee can user.lol..rw


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 14, 2012)

you're more than welcome!


----------



## gunslinger84 (Apr 14, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> View attachment 2121241View attachment 2121242View attachment 2121243View attachment 2121244View attachment 2121239View attachment 2121240View attachment 2121238Here's the perpetual, 12/12 from seed; Last pic is of clones,I try not to put them here.....rw


looking tasty bro ...let me know how that 'water cure' works for ya...im running short on meds myself...


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 14, 2012)

Update on my 12/12fs and some pics...

So I have the TD that's taking forever but she's kept me high for a week now. She's a machine!






















Then I have my second TD coming along nicely. Appears to be a more indica-leaning pheno...







And last but not least, three AK47/Hawaiian/Black Widows. The one in front already has this weird odor, hard to describe...






So at least everyone's happy and healthy!


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 14, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> They stretchy, would definitely recommend a screen or at least some training.
> I fim'd the one and the two main colas were not strong enough to support the buds, so I've had to stake them up :/
> The other one has just been tied over and the main cola stalk is nice and thick. With the training I've done the canopy is sitting at about 3 foot, without it it would be well over 4.
> 
> ...



Mantiszn, what sort of camera do you use? Must be a Digital SLR or the like, awesome pics!


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 14, 2012)

lull, thanks

They were taken on my phone cam  



SmokeYourOwn said:


> Mantiszn, what sort of camera do you use? Must be a Digital SLR or the like, awesome pics!


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 14, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> lull, thanks
> 
> They were taken on my phone cam



I thought you might say something like that!  

How can I justify buying a DSLR with that kind of talk?


----------



## grapesnowcone (Apr 14, 2012)

Just updated my 12/12 from seed journal, check it out in the sig below..


----------



## gunslinger84 (Apr 14, 2012)

HELP...got that white powder mildew shit on a couple of my girls' leaves...hasnt spread to flowers as far as i can tell, yet...i wana lay a smack down of epic holocoastal proportions on this mildew before it fecks about with me crops...any ideas or past experiences anyone would like to share?...thanks guys...


----------



## curly604 (Apr 15, 2012)

get your self a bottle of serenade my friend ....stuck smells like sour milk but it works! shit its only good until week 2 in flower which girls it on?


----------



## gunslinger84 (Apr 15, 2012)

curly604 said:


> get your self a bottle of serenade my friend ....stuck smells like sour milk but it works! shit its only good until week 2 in flower which girls it on?


thanks buddy i'll check it out...i snipped off the worst leaves and wiped the not so bad ones with a light disinfectant...also, when i was moving things around today i gave the tent a good cleaning...


----------



## gunslinger84 (Apr 15, 2012)

got my second tent setup today .....
View attachment 2122398

...gave my Ice plant the chop aswell...she is STANKY!...158.48gm's wet...i was thinking a few grams over an Oz dry weight...what you guys reckon?
View attachment 2122399View attachment 2122400View attachment 2122401


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 15, 2012)

I believe I read somewhere that normal milk is as effective as the chemical solutions.. Diluted to 10% then sprayed..



curly604 said:


> get your self a bottle of serenade my friend ....stuck smells like sour milk but it works! shit its only good until week 2 in flower which girls it on?


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 15, 2012)

Looking good GS.. Nice setup

Id say you're about right with the guesstimate 




gunslinger84 said:


> got my second tent setup today .....
> View attachment 2122398
> 
> ...gave my Ice plant the chop aswell...she is STANKY!...158.48gm's wet...i was thinking a few grams over an Oz dry weight...what you guys reckon?
> View attachment 2122399View attachment 2122400View attachment 2122401


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 15, 2012)

Planted the new batch of beans so will post some pics when things start happening


----------



## gunslinger84 (Apr 15, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> I believe I read somewhere that normal milk is as effective as the chemical solutions.. Diluted to 10% then sprayed..





mantiszn said:


> Looking good GS.. Nice setup
> 
> Id say you're about right with the guesstimate


...cheers mate


----------



## bigas89 (Apr 15, 2012)

From left to right: Bagseed, Critical Jack, Critical Jack, Hindu Kush, Hindu Kush

Note: Bagseed and Hindu Kush where vegged for 2 weeks before flippin to 12/12 and the Critical Jacks where straight 12/12 from seed. Notice the stretch. lol

... for those who say 12/12 from seed will give little/low plants, and that's equal to less yields... bla bla bla


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 15, 2012)

I have some new Barney's Critical Kush and some Vortex/God's Pussy beans on the way. 

Has anyone here grown or smoked Critical Kush yet? I couldn't resist after reading the strain description!

Vortex aka God's Pussy just has so many great reviews...Anyone done this one?


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 15, 2012)

ok. well the description sais it all... lol. my cinderella 99 F4's *PineApple Pheno* 12-12 from clone. they are about 2 weeks and 2 days into flowering... and already starting to pack on the frost. 


*C-99 PineApple Pheno 12-12 from Clone - 16 days into flowering


*View attachment 2122535View attachment 2122537View attachment 2122538View attachment 2122539View attachment 2122540View attachment 2122541View attachment 2122543



theres frost on the stems in between the nodes already. =) ill be sure to post more pics as they get bigger/frostier​


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 15, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> ok. well the description sais it all... lol. my cinderella 99 F4's *PineApple Pheno* 12-12 from clone. they are about 2 weeks and 2 days into flowering... and already starting to pack on the frost.
> 
> 
> *C-99 PineApple Pheno 12-12 from Clone - 16 days into flowering
> ...


I happen to have this strain and pheno, looking good!. 

Note to all:

Don't try any of Sannies indica gear on 12/12, you'll get 3" plants...trust me. I just had to put 3 jackberries back into veg after sexing from seed. And there are other strains that don't take kindly to this method. Northern lights and most skunks work well though.


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 15, 2012)

Gunslinger; now you ready to get yourself in trouble.
Big; I vegged three of mine 10 days,2 sativa/doms and indica. The sativa are little bigger, the indicas no different. Weeds are coming right along
CHB; I have 2 cindys that look similar, they are pretty nice just like your's
Sunbiz; thanks for info on sannies...rw


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 15, 2012)

> *C-99 PineApple Pheno 12-12 from Clone - 16 days into flowering*



Looking nice!

I like how they get right down to business making flowers and spend little time making branches and foliage. Your gonna have some nice frosty pineapple popsicles there soon!


----------



## tongue001 (Apr 15, 2012)

@ Smokeyourown, Dam you must be reading my mind. I am also thinking of giving that Critical Kush a try next.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks guys. =) yeaa i have 2 other phenos/F4's as well.. a spicy/blockhead pheno.. and a fresh fruit smelling pheno.. i have a couple spicy c99's in veg. but it will be a lil while b4 they get flowered... and i plan on running the other pheno soon. and seein which 1 i like best.... i have grown the pineapple pheno already.. adn it is 1 of my favs.. in the top 3 for sure.. the smell/taste/bag appeal/frost/yield/high and harvest time (7.5 weeks.. 7 weeks is even good if ur impatient) are all TOP NOTCH for sure... the holy grail of strains. lol.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 15, 2012)

tongue001 said:


> @ Smokeyourown, Dam you must be reading my mind. I am also thinking of giving that Critical Kush a try next.



Yes, I can read your mind.........you're thinking about weed!


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 15, 2012)

Chb: That stuff beautiful!! I had a big bud in my hand a couple days ago, that's fun stuff....rw


----------



## tongue001 (Apr 15, 2012)

@Chb4442220, Lovely looking buds you got there, Care to share? lol


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 15, 2012)

Smokeyourown what lights you running?


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 15, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Smokeyourown what lights you running?


I have a 120w induction, a 50w induction and a 63w CF. I'd like to get a 200w or 300w induction at some point. I'm liking those induction lights!


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks guys. and if i had more left id share. hahaha. =p


----------



## Endur0xX (Apr 15, 2012)

I got a massive 12/12er, out of 6 plants, the average is about 1 foot high, but this one is about 2 feet high with a huge stalk, and for now I stuck it in the corner of the room, what would you guys do?: put the strong plant in the middle with all the light aimed at the one plant or leave it in the corner and keep the lights low for the other 5 plants? I dont really have time to move things around all that much so it's not really possible to raise the lights and have all plants close to it... Thanks for sharing your thoughts/point of view!

(I got 2 400Whps and 2 100W leds)


----------



## supchaka (Apr 15, 2012)

I'd keep it low with the taller one outside


----------



## ActionHanks (Apr 15, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> I have a 120w induction, a 50w induction and a 63w CF. I'd like to get a 200w or 300w induction at some point. I'm liking those induction lights!


What temperature spec are you inductions at?


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 16, 2012)

time for a bag  ...


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 16, 2012)

ActionHanks said:


> What temperature spec are you inductions at?


The 120w is 5000k and the 50w is 2700k.
You're asking about color temp, right? 

Anyway, the actual heat is so low that I can wrap my hand around the tube and it doesn't sizzle at ALL!  

I'm still not totally clear on the relevance of a lights visible color temp to production of chlorophyll a and b, or for that matter, the relation of color temp to spectral output distribution. When you look at a graph comparing the spectral output dist. of induction vs mh, hps, led and flouro, it's pretty amazing... but that's a discussion for a different thread I guess lol.


----------



## itis20past4 (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, the 2 Bubblegum seeds I started at 12/12 almost a month ago still look like seedlings. That's either because my 90W UFO isn't sufficient to do 12/12 or because I have been unable to keep it close enough to the plants because of a taller plant in the same tent. Whichever it is, I doubt anything is going to come from them, but I'll let them go until they grow or die.

I did also just drop a LowRider2 auto in some soil a couple nights ago because they're supposed to finish within a couple months or so and I need to have my mature plants harvested before I go away in July. Anyone have any experience with that strain? I had to clip the top off of my Auto AK because it was getting too tall for my tent, so I hope that doesn't F it up too bad. That bitch still isn't flowering...maybe I got a dud seed or something.

When I get back at the end of July/beginning of August I'm going to do an experiment, so what is a journal exactly...just start a thread of my own and post my updates and shit or is there something special on this site where a journal is something more than that?

I don't know if anyone will be interested, but I'm going to just put one seed in each tent in a 2 Gallon Smartpot...probably with the same soil-less mix I'm using now since it seems to be working well. I'll probably use the Auto AK seeds in each pot since I have more of those, and I'll do everything exactly the same for each except one will be using one of my 90W 5-Band UFOs and one will be using a 150W HPS to see how they compare.

After that, I'll compare whichever works better to a comparable induction light, but now I'm getting ahead of myself.


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 16, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> time for a bag  ...


beautiful girl


----------



## Amirul (Apr 16, 2012)

I am a new grower, still learning everything. This is my second grow, first time 12/12 from seed, I would appreciate any advice from you guys.So this plant is 3 week and 4 days old, no sign of sex. Its from a bag seed. I keep it 12 hrs in the sun and 12 hrs in my closet. Temperature here is on an average 28-34 D, humidity is around 50-70%. I only feed it home made fertilizer like egg shell, coffee grind etc (as i dont have access to any fertilizer here). I am here to learn as much as possible from you guys. PEACE


----------



## Not A Game (Apr 16, 2012)

Nirvana AK48 Day 57 from seed, 39 days flowering. Nute burn has subsided for the most part. Each plant seems to be taking up nutes on their own accord. Mostlikely a flaw with the multi-site 1 rez design. Roots are tangled to shit lol.


How much longer you guys think? Couple weeks?
They also seem to be maturing from the bottom up. Pic is of main cola.


----------



## kether noir (Apr 16, 2012)

*nice pics guys. i planted my three 12/12 from seed yesterday. 'super silver haze', 'super silver sour diesel', & 'critical Jack'. your opinions and everything ive read point to the heavy sativas i have*


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 16, 2012)

Mantiszn awesome as always bro!!!


----------



## gunslinger84 (Apr 17, 2012)

hey guys...chopped my 16" super silver widow today...super dense, dank and frosty...
...she weighed in a hefty 224gm's wet & trimmed...should be just under 2 Oz's dry! ...
View attachment 2125767 View attachment 2125766
clone, not sure how long veg cuz got from dispensary, but only 3" tall when i got her...1.7gal pot, FFOF and tiger bloom only...600w hps @12/12...


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm useing a cheap hydro nute from my local agricultural coop, but have also seen similar at nurseries.
Works a bomb so far, no deficiencies to be seen.


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey Gunslinger, you sleeping with the plant, what your wife say?lol Got to love new bud....rw


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 17, 2012)

itis20past4 said:


> Well, the 2 Bubblegum seeds I started at 12/12 almost a month ago still look like seedlings. That's either because my 90W UFO isn't sufficient to do 12/12 or because I have been unable to keep it close enough to the plants because of a taller plant in the same tent. Whichever it is, I doubt anything is going to come from them, but I'll let them go until they grow or die.
> 
> I did also just drop a LowRider2 auto in some soil a couple nights ago because they're supposed to finish within a couple months or so and I need to have my mature plants harvested before I go away in July. Anyone have any experience with that strain? I had to clip the top off of my Auto AK because it was getting too tall for my tent, so I hope that doesn't F it up too bad. That bitch still isn't flowering...maybe I got a dud seed or something.
> 
> ...


They do that, then they get a growth spurt and they are 2ft high, of course not all strain work well. I learn more from a plant with problems. Hang in there and soon...rw


----------



## gunslinger84 (Apr 17, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Hey Gunslinger, you sleeping with the plant, what your wife say?lol Got to love new bud....rw


...she says the plants get more love than her lol...


----------



## moneytalks420 (Apr 17, 2012)

about to start a 12-12 grow (after a short veg of course) any tips? basic grow soil, but in a 6.5 tall i dont know the ther demisions but the tent was pretty high priced so i think its decent enough for a grow i have a vent system 400 watt light with some kind of hood over it. what nutes should i use and when should i use them? and are these strains anygood for a 12-12? CHEMDOG HAWAIIAN SNOW EXODUS CHEESE


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey money, A lot of guys use coco, but any decent soil will work. On nutes depend on grow medium, just half way through change to flower nutes. Sativa/ dom work well, Indica/dom work if grown in single cola style. I use a 400w hps I use when they are bigger and cfl's when they are small. I have veg three plant 10 days and the rest of the seeds are 12/12 from seed. The ones that vegged are little bigger than the ones that started 12/12 from seed. I had to super crop all to keep the sativa/dom out of light, that 5.5 ft with pot.....rw


----------



## moneytalks420 (Apr 17, 2012)

ok so can you give me names of nutes? and where to order from because in germany they may not have the brands. and yea i think ill vegg these 6 for 7-10 days bcus i have 3 already planted and they are on 2 weeks vegg so far . so when i 12-12 they will be 3 weeks and the others will be 1 week. so hopefully i can get a great yeild. im growing hawaiian snow exodus cheese and chemdog


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 17, 2012)

I was born in Germany, army brat. Can you order from amazon because they have almost everything, I'm in soil and I am using General Organics starter box, I notice a big difference. I was using Fox farms grow big and tiger bloom. Del, the guru of the 12/12 from seed thread, is in coco and uses bio-biz bio-grow and bio-biz bloom. Hesi tnt complex and bloom complex. Canna pk 13/14, coco a&b. Don't ask me to explain it. I would do something simpler...rw


----------



## moneytalks420 (Apr 17, 2012)

so do you think general organics and fox farms is the one i should use?


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 17, 2012)

One or the other. General Organics go box has everything, you could get 6 or 8 for start to finish. I think General Organics is better.......rw


----------



## moneytalks420 (Apr 17, 2012)

and yea i can order from amazon. thats cool to germany is dope im from so cal and now im living out here on some random what not.


----------



## moneytalks420 (Apr 17, 2012)

6 to 8 plants? humms. im growing 9 so should i get 2 boxes or make one stretch because ive heard the chemdog doesnt need much nutes


----------



## moneytalks420 (Apr 17, 2012)

and what week should i start nutes?


----------



## ActionHanks (Apr 17, 2012)

View attachment 2126567View attachment 2126568View attachment 2126569

Week 3 flowering, 12 12 from start mystery seed.


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 17, 2012)

gunslinger84 said:


> hey guys...chopped my 16" super silver widow today...super dense, dank and frosty...
> ...she weighed in a hefty 224gm's wet & trimmed...should be just under 2 oz's dry! ...
> View attachment 2125767 View attachment 2125766
> clone, not sure how long veg cuz got from dispensary, but only 3" tall when i got her...1.7gal pot, ffof and tiger bloom only...600w hps @12/12...


how long in 12-12?


----------



## gunslinger84 (Apr 17, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> how long in 12-12?


threw her under my 600w hps 12/12 on feb12th...


----------



## gunslinger84 (Apr 17, 2012)

...chopped another...
...chopped down the black haze this morning..started to see mold developing on some of the bigger buds' leaves so i trimmed REALLY deep and a little wider in those areas, so hopefully i cut out all the mold affected parts...didnt save the trim from this one either, just in case there was unseen mold..i cough up enough shit already lol...wet and very trimmed weight was 347.6gm's..so im thinking around 3 Oz's dry?...
View attachment 2126756

...the "Ice" i chopped about 4 days ago was dry enough to throw in mason jars aswell...took out the main cola part and re-weighed it..it was a little under half of the original wet weight it started at and just a little crispy/dry feeling on the outside...the stem bent all the way over cleanly, if that makes sense, snap a little teenie bit but didn't break...
View attachment 2126755

...so roughly 6 Oz's total dry expected from the 3 plants so far...more updates to come...


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 17, 2012)

Looking really good slinger!


----------



## gunslinger84 (Apr 17, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Looking really good slinger!


...thanks buddy


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 17, 2012)

moneytalks420 said:


> 6 to 8 plants? humms. im growing 9 so should i get 2 boxes or make one stretch because ive heard the chemdog doesnt need much nutes[/QUOTE You might grow 9 with it, you could get extra cal-mag and marine do it easy. Depending on your soil, some have enough for three week. It comes with a feeding chart. ...rw


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 17, 2012)

gunslinger84 said:


> ...thanks buddy


I see you got it out of bed.lol time for.. great job...rw


----------



## gunslinger84 (Apr 17, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> I see you got it out of bed.lol time for.. great job...rw


lol...no, that was the other one...this fat girl was too big for my bed hahaha ...


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 17, 2012)

gunslinger84 said:


> lol...no, that was the other one...this fat girl was too big for my bed hahaha ...


You darn old two timer. The wife wouldn't have been happy with a broken bed. lol...rw


----------



## moneytalks420 (Apr 17, 2012)

what week do you start usuing nutes?


----------



## moneytalks420 (Apr 17, 2012)

are chemdog hawaiian snow and exodus cheese good strains to 12-12 from start ( 1 week of 18/6 so the seeds will sprout


----------



## Amirul (Apr 17, 2012)

i have a question about 12/12 from seed. Will it take longer to flower if the plant gets 12 hrs of light from the sun.( around 6-8 hrs of direct sunlight). and for 12 hrs in the closet for dark period. Because my plant wont show sex  its been around 4 weeks. Do i have anything to worry about?


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 18, 2012)

day 16 grow in perlite 12-12


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 18, 2012)

Plants looking real nice everyone. I have a question about the nutes i'll be using this time round. Ive used most of them before but not all so was wondering when the peple who grow in COCO would start adding the various different nutes that i have, Here's a pic to show what ive got to use,also getting some multizyme in the next couple of days..


----------



## del66666 (Apr 18, 2012)

Amirul said:


> i have a question about 12/12 from seed. Will it take longer to flower if the plant gets 12 hrs of light from the sun.( around 6-8 hrs of direct sunlight). and for 12 hrs in the closet for dark period. Because my plant wont show sex  its been around 4 weeks. Do i have anything to worry about?


try cutting light hours to 11 and see if it kicks flowering in.......then give it 12 again.........not all strains show sex quick.......


----------



## del66666 (Apr 18, 2012)

my recommendation of the week........not finished yet so cant give a smoke report but if you want a short bushy, quick flowering and easy to grow plant give kiwi skunk a try.........


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 18, 2012)

wonderful to see you del!


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey Del, good to see you...rw


----------



## del66666 (Apr 18, 2012)

hello peeps gooood to see you too.....hope all is good........will post some pics of the kiwi skunk a little later.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2012)

hi delski! all is very good... what cha doing for 4/20,? you know this Fryday. my baby cherry cheese livers 12/12 from seed under flouros in my Phototron is finally growing a bit more. very slow start as she could not shed her shell. I will be transplanting to a 1 gallon pot with coco this week following the same nute line up as last time with the Hesi products and Hammerhead.take is easy mate and have a wonderful evening. OH OH i forgot to tell you .. i saw a GILA MONSTER!!! ya wanna see..?


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 18, 2012)

So my local hydroponics shop sold me some Microbrewed Fertilizer's Frosty Mug, said it's just as good as Canna Boost but like half the price. Microbrewed also has the Black Magic that complements the Frosty and supposedly turbo-charges the buds even more, I didn't buy that yet, it's about the same price as the Boost.

Any 12/12ers here have experience with the Microbrewed line and/or Frosty Mug/Black Magic vs Boost?


Here's my gang this morning getting some rays HOLY SHIT KILLER WHALE!!!







Mm, Mm, Mm, you nasty, nasty girl!


----------



## gunslinger84 (Apr 18, 2012)

yay! dels back


----------



## moneytalks420 (Apr 18, 2012)

3 of my plants are pretty nice ride now 3 nodes high around 8 inches each and 5 more germinating. so maybe the harvest will include 3 nice size plants and 5 short buddy love buddies. i hope. picture update soon


----------



## itis20past4 (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't have the room to try this, but I'm wondering if someone with 2 nice areas or tents might have already done this or would be willing to try it...if not, maybe after I move if I have a bigger place.

Take maybe 4-5 seeds, one per pot, all the same size and medium and put them in the veg tent. Take the first one as soon as it sprouts and move it to 12/12, move the second one after 1 week of veg, next after 2 weeks of veg, etc. until they are all in 12/12. 

Take lots of pics and compare growth and end result just to see what the actual sacrifice/gain is per vegging not at all, just for a week, or for more as far as overall time to maturity and dry yield.

I mean, if going to 12/12 from seed causes a 20% drop in yield from waiting a week or two, is it really worth it? If the yields are basically the same, then great...faster finish and less electricity, but I'd be curious to know what gives you the overall most yield per day of growing + cost of growing.

Shit...if someone's willing to document it maybe I'll pay for the seed.


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 18, 2012)

Plants looking real nice everyone. I have a question about the nutes i'll be using this time round. Ive used most of them before but not all so was wondering when the peple who grow in COCO would start adding the various different nutes that i have, Here's a pic to show what ive got to use,also getting some multizyme in the next couple of days..


----------



## Amirul (Apr 18, 2012)

del66666 said:


> try cutting light hours to 11 and see if it kicks flowering in.......then give it 12 again.........not all strains show sex quick.......


Ok I will change the light hour, thanks del. .


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 18, 2012)

itis20past4 said:


> I don't have the room to try this, but I'm wondering if someone with 2 nice areas or tents might have already done this or would be willing to try it...if not, maybe after I move if I have a bigger place.
> 
> Take maybe 4-5 seeds, one per pot, all the same size and medium and put them in the veg tent. Take the first one as soon as it sprouts and move it to 12/12, move the second one after 1 week of veg, next after 2 weeks of veg, etc. until they are all in 12/12.
> 
> ...


I'll give the pick of my collection!


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 18, 2012)

I85 still using the 250w HPS?


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 18, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> I85 still using the 250w HPS?


gotta couple of them going!


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 18, 2012)

What kind of yield you getting per plant under one 250w? Soil right? How many under it?


----------



## itis20past4 (Apr 18, 2012)

Honestly...what is the yield increase when switching to Coco from say a verm/perl mix? I like being able to water every fifth day or so as opposed to having to do it every other day with Coco (haven't tried Coco yet, but I'm thinking it'd be a pain in my ass to have to water every 2 days).

Is the increase substantial enough to bother? I mean, I like to be able to go away for a few days and don't want to be a slave to my plants, and I don't want to set up a drip system or something that could possibly malfunction and get me busted when the old lady below me calls maintenance...


----------



## itis20past4 (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice...

And I'm sorry if I offend, but i can't be the only one thinking it: In the next pic, could you get the girl in your avatar lying next to that pool somewhere? Thanks. 



SmokeYourOwn said:


> Here's my gang this morning getting some rays HOLY SHIT KILLER WHALE!!!


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 18, 2012)

itis20past4 said:


> Nice...
> 
> And I'm sorry if I offend, but i can't be the only one thinking it: In the next pic, could you get the girl in your avatar lying next to that pool somewhere? Thanks.


No offense taken lol. I'd love to, but the nosy neighbors would probably tell wifey and then I'd have some splainin to do!!!


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 18, 2012)

del66666 said:


> hello peeps gooood to see you too.....hope all is good........will post some pics of the kiwi skunk a little later.


sup man read so much of this thread might even go as far to say half and your hella good at what you do, switched to 12-12 cus of this thread love the concept quick weed and you get to be lazy haha. Also that extra 6 hours every day for like 3 months can do a toll on electric bills


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 18, 2012)

View attachment 2128441 12-12 day 18 perlite kush


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey Lag, Those plants look good in that crazy mix you have there.lol....rw


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 19, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Hey Lag, Those plants look good in that crazy mix you have there.lol....rw


thanks man so are you pro-manning? 

ive just been worried the guy is gonna get hurt, that pinched nerve in his neck will be extremely easy to aggravate. Plus with guys like Sean payton out there even if the broncos did go most the way he would pay 10k to get him hurt. Why didn't we keep tebow????  he could of at least been backup i understand there would be controversy or whatever but tebow learning from manning would of been BEAST and in 2-3 years when mannings done he could of taken over. But now we gonna watch him take mark sanchezs job in jets i swear if broncos lose to em im never gonna get over it lol


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey Lag, yes I'm pro-manning, I watched my first Bronco game in Nov. 1962, on black and white tv.lol Tebow only fans cause too much trouble for my liking. Peyton has been living at Dove Valley,Tebow been making the talk show circuit. Tebow probably blows the Jets up. I believe in John plan, we will be fine....rw


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hi delski! all is very good... what cha doing for 4/20,? you know this Fryday. my baby cherry cheese livers 12/12 from seed under flouros in my Phototron is finally growing a bit more. very slow start as she could not shed her shell. I will be transplanting to a 1 gallon pot with coco this week following the same nute line up as last time with the Hesi products and Hammerhead.take is easy mate and have a wonderful evening. OH OH i forgot to tell you .. i saw a GILA MONSTER!!! ya wanna see..?


hi ambernooski, cherry cheese and liver sounds like an awful mix for a meal lol..........have you moved now..email your addy..............gila monster........... i wanna see.........been growing with just tnt and hammehead.seems to work well..and keeps it simple.........laters buddy


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 19, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Hey Lag, yes I'm pro-manning, I watched my first Bronco game in Nov. 1962, on black and white tv.lol Tebow only fans cause too much trouble for my liking. Peyton has been living at Dove Valley,Tebow been making the talk show circuit. Tebow probably blows the Jets up. I believe in John plan, we will be fine....rw


we will be, the defense really has to be looked at not in the line department but in the CB/SS department bailey is great and dawkins is just fine [when hes available lol] they just released Goodman because he was horrendous need more guys with experience passing defense is where we were burned last year. D-line is great no complaints there, O-Line didn't do too bad. We got some recievers, i hope we possibly get a RB to help Moreno [gets injured alot :/]


----------



## supchaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Heres my dog at day 46 in flower
View attachment 2128798
View attachment 2128799


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 19, 2012)

Nicely trimmed, almost ready for a night on the town.lol.....rw


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm just now beginning to realize that my TD has apparently been suffering from N toxicity for quite a while now 

That dark, dark green color, the leaves curling down a little at the edges and the tips curling down, the big fan leaves feeling thin and dry and the new growth all twisted and curly...







Damn!! I'll bet I lost some serious yield because of this... oh well, first grow, it's a learning curve  lol


----------



## gunslinger84 (Apr 19, 2012)

...hey guys, finished chopping and trimming my 4th and final plant from this cycle...237gm's wet, should be 'bout 2 Oz's i reckon......thats a combined total of 8 Oz's (estimated) dry from 4 plants, for this run...next batch of four should be ready mid to late June and next batch after that should be done around mid july...getting more babies beginning of next month to start for August's harvest...


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 19, 2012)

Awesome GS!!! I'm putting a stealth grow together soon in a shop at my house..thinking a 150w or 250w.


----------



## moneytalks420 (Apr 19, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> I'm just now beginning to realize that my TD has apparently been suffering from N toxicity for quite a while now
> 
> That dark, dark green color, the leaves curling down a little at the edges and the tips curling down, the big fan leaves feeling thin and dry and the new growth all twisted and curly...
> 
> Damn!! I'll bet I lost some serious yield because of this... oh well, first grow, it's a learning curve  lol


how do you prevent in-toxicity ?


----------



## moneytalks420 (Apr 19, 2012)

gunslinger84 said:


> ...hey guys, finished chopping and trimming my 4th and final plant from this cycle...237gm's wet, should be 'bout 2 Oz's i reckon......thats a combined total of 8 Oz's (estimated) dry from 4 plants, for this run...next batch of four should be ready mid to late June and next batch after that should be done around mid july...getting more babies beginning of next month to start for August's harvest...


aye damn bro you sound like a legit ass grower. this is my first grow i have 8 plants. 3 plants are on week 3 of veg and the others 5 seedlings just sprouting out the soil so im about to switch to 12/12. 2 chemdog 2 hawaiian snow and 2 exodus cheese ( got them in amsterdam last month) any pointers? im growing in a 6.5x5x5 grow tent and with 2 400watt lights (the long ones) with a reflector shade over it. each are in 2 gallon pots.im using soil just a basic grow(first-timer) and i havent started using nutes but i will on the older 3. and when should i start for the seedlings? i did it this way to see the yield difference with veg and without veg. but hopefully they all come out dank they are some pretty solid strains.


----------



## moneytalks420 (Apr 19, 2012)

sorry i meant 4 hawaiian snows


----------



## gunslinger84 (Apr 19, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Awesome GS!!! I'm putting a stealth grow together soon in a shop at my house..thinking a 150w or 250w.


glad to hear it dude!...look into getting cfl, or an led panel, if you really need to be stealth..cut down on heat, smell, and less venting needed...


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 19, 2012)

gunslinger84 said:


> ...hey guys, finished chopping and trimming my 4th and final plant from this cycle...237gm's wet, should be 'bout 2 Oz's i reckon......thats a combined total of 8 Oz's (estimated) dry from 4 plants, for this run...next batch of four should be ready mid to late June and next batch after that should be done around mid july...getting more babies beginning of next month to start for August's harvest...


That should keep you busy!!! Harvested the wild thai this morning, So I am ready for 4/20 how bout you..lol...rw


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 19, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Awesome GS!!! I'm putting a stealth grow together soon in a shop at my house..thinking a 150w or 250w.


Cool!!! New breed of animals inside. Go bigger, you want to later...rw


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 19, 2012)

moneytalks420 said:


> how do you prevent in-toxicity ?


Nitrogen toxicity- My nute mix has been too strong for a while now. My plant has been trying to tell me this but I was oblivio. I should have enough time b4 harvest to correct everything but the lost time and yield.

This is the most basic rookie mistake and I should have known better!


----------



## gunslinger84 (Apr 19, 2012)

moneytalks420 said:


> aye damn bro you sound like a legit ass grower. this is my first grow i have 8 plants. 3 plants are on week 3 of veg and the others 5 seedlings just sprouting out the soil so im about to switch to 12/12. 2 chemdog 2 hawaiian snow and 2 exodus cheese ( got them in amsterdam last month) any pointers? im growing in a 6.5x5x5 grow tent and with 2 400watt lights (the long ones) with a reflector shade over it. each are in 2 gallon pots.im using soil just a basic grow(first-timer) and i havent started using nutes but i will on the older 3. and when should i start for the seedlings? i did it this way to see the yield difference with veg and without veg. but hopefully they all come out dank they are some pretty solid strains.


...i only veg my clones 2 weeks max under blue cfl..i look for them to have at least a 4th internode before throwing 'em in 12/12...even if their leaves look miniature, they should blow up pretty quick...with clones i start using 1/4 strength feed start of week 2 of 12/12, and build up gradual from there...with seedlings i, personally, wait 2 weeks before starting feed...im only using FFOF, and tiger bloom for nutes..thats it...i'll give 3 or 4 waterings in a row of half strength nutes before giving 'em staight water...uummm, cant think of much else right now...im pretty high right now


----------



## gunslinger84 (Apr 19, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> That should keep you busy!!! Harvested the wild thai this morning, So I am ready for 4/20 how bout you..lol...rw


yeah buddy!...my nugs are definately not cured in time for 4/20, but i got some dry trim and some left over meds...and some res scraped from my snip blades...


----------



## moneytalks420 (Apr 19, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> Nitrogen toxicity- My nute mix has been too strong for a while now. My plant has been trying to tell me this but I was oblivio. I should have enough time b4 harvest to correct everything but the lost time and yield.
> 
> This is the most basic rookie mistake and I should have known better!


ok rookie to rookie i will start my 12-12 thursday. some 3 week vegg. and most no veg just a couple days as a seedling. when would you nute? and you only flush once at the end? or every other week? and what do you do to cool down the tent. my tent has been getting pretty warm around 83 degrees today at its most. is my vent system a little off? should i add a stronger fan?


----------



## moneytalks420 (Apr 19, 2012)

gunslinger84 said:


> ...i only veg my clones 2 weeks max under blue cfl..i look for them to have at least a 4th internode before throwing 'em in 12/12...even if their leaves look miniature, they should blow up pretty quick...with clones i start using 1/4 strength feed start of week 2 of 12/12, and build up gradual from there...with seedlings i, personally, wait 2 weeks before starting feed...im only using FFOF, and tiger bloom for nutes..thats it...i'll give 3 or 4 waterings in a row of half strength nutes before giving 'em staight water...uummm, cant think of much else right now...im pretty high right now



haha good shit bro. hopefully my grow comes out beasting from these 8 im hoping to atleast 1 pound of good. wonthave to go to another dealer ever again. keep the grow going


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 19, 2012)

almost 420 time  in fact in some places it already is.. so may as well celebrate now 


WOOF ... nice sup is what dog is that?



supchaka said:


> Heres my dog at day 46 in flower
> View attachment 2128798
> View attachment 2128799



From that pic it doesn't look too bad, can't really see too much though.. don't stress .. it's part of the learnin'



SmokeYourOwn said:


> I'm just now beginning to realize that my TD has apparently been suffering from N toxicity for quite a while now
> 
> That dark, dark green color, the leaves curling down a little at the edges and the tips curling down, the big fan leaves feeling thin and dry and the new growth all twisted and curly...
> 
> ...


good luck mt420 throw up some pics when they get going, 



moneytalks420 said:


> ok rookie to rookie i will start my 12-12 thursday. some 3 week vegg. and most no veg just a couple days as a seedling. when would you nute? and you only flush once at the end? or every other week? and what do you do to cool down the tent. my tent has been getting pretty warm around 83 degrees today at its most. is my vent system a little off? should i add a stronger fan?


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 19, 2012)

*moneytalks420-
*
I'll impart some of my vast rookie knowledge onto you: If you don't want to rely on skill or luck, grow your plants in coco- they'll go nuts! (trademark!!!!!!)

Sorry about that,  but if you are a nube to this indoor growing stuff like myself, I think the best way to go is coco.


----------



## moneytalks420 (Apr 19, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> *moneytalks420-
> *
> I'll impart some of my vast rookie knowledge onto you: If you don't want to rely on skill or luck, grow your plants in coco- they'll go nuts! (trademark!!!!!!)
> 
> Sorry about that,  but if you are a nube to this indoor growing stuff like myself, I think the best way to go is coco.


how do i switch to coco? bcus im already in canna terra Plus+ .


----------



## moneytalks420 (Apr 19, 2012)

i will have pics today to show what im working with. changing the setup a bit


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 19, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Heres my dog at day 46 in flower


+rep -


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 19, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> I'm just now beginning to realize that my TD has apparently been suffering from N toxicity for quite a while now
> 
> That dark, dark green color, the leaves curling down a little at the edges and the tips curling down, the big fan leaves feeling thin and dry and the new growth all twisted and curly...
> 
> ...


+++++++++rep


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 19, 2012)

View attachment 2129881View attachment 2129882View attachment 2129884 yup.


----------



## kether noir (Apr 20, 2012)

*well, the three 12/12 from seeds that have been planted. they're: 'super Silver Haze', 'Super Silver Sour Diesel haze',& 'critical jack' all popped last night.*


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 20, 2012)

Breeder's Boutique is having a 420 sale

www.breedersboutique.co.uk/site

Just got me some Dog Kush 50% off, will go nicely with my smelly cherry 

Discount code: 420


----------



## del66666 (Apr 20, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Breeder's Boutique is having a 420 sale
> 
> www.breedersboutique.co.uk/site
> 
> ...


hello mate are they fem or reg seeds?


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 20, 2012)

everything is reg except the dog.
also got some engineers dream 




del66666 said:


> hello mate are they fem or reg seeds?



Supchaka what dog have you got there?


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 20, 2012)

WOOF WOOF 12/12 from seed


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 20, 2012)

New Coco grow is up and running. 12 popped and are in their pots but 1 looks like it might not make it


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 20, 2012)

how many days billy?

damn I just been doing inventory.. 
quite a bit of unknowns from freebies.

Been reading up on KC Brains Holland, seems like their gear may be better suited to outdoors.
It's alright though I know some people in the southern hemisphere who'll appreciate +1KG trees in their backyards lol
Anyone know much about 'em?

I've also got something called a lemoneese which I have no clue where it came from, but I guess its a lemon cheese cross as the name would suggest
and a feminized casey jones? wtf?







** Private ** means its bred by someone here on RIU


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 20, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> how many days billy?
> 
> damn I just been doing inventory..
> quite a bit of unknowns from freebies.
> ...


Not got a fucking clue m8....Its ready when their ready


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy 4/20 to all you 12/12ers!

moneytalks- maybe someone who's successfully switched from soil to coco will respond, but I'm thinking that you would have to plunge the rootball into a bucket of ph'd water and rinse off all of the dirt...prob just stick with soil for this grow and maybe try coco for the next one?


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't mean until they are ready.. when did you start them you tit

lol!

EDIT: oh wait i'm the tit - journal doh!



supersillybilly said:


> Not got a fucking clue m8....Its ready when their ready


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a Lemoneese too, I don't know what it is either, it was freebie when I got some Maui Wowie seed from sea of seeds. Happy 4/20 Everyone!!!...rw


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 20, 2012)

HAPPY 420!!


----------



## Bluejeans (Apr 20, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> Happy 4/20 to all you 12/12ers!
> 
> moneytalks- maybe someone who's successfully switched from soil to coco will respond, but I'm thinking that you would have to plunge the rootball into a bucket of ph'd water and rinse off all of the dirt...prob just stick with soil for this grow and maybe try coco for the next one?


Personally, I'd recommend just finishing out this grow and start the NEXT one in coco. I have an amazing recipe that I got from Karma's a Bitch if you want to try an organic amended coco. See my journal (in the sig) to see how its going.


----------



## Bluejeans (Apr 20, 2012)

itis20past4 said:


> I don't have the room to try this, but I'm wondering if someone with 2 nice areas or tents might have already done this or would be willing to try it...if not, maybe after I move if I have a bigger place.
> 
> Take maybe 4-5 seeds, one per pot, all the same size and medium and put them in the veg tent. Take the first one as soon as it sprouts and move it to 12/12, move the second one after 1 week of veg, next after 2 weeks of veg, etc. until they are all in 12/12.
> 
> ...





I85BLAX said:


> I'll give the pick of my collection!


Hell, I got a happy new flower room and as soon as I move the veggies outdoors (probably this weekend), I'll have my big veg area back. I'm willing to run this in my amended coco recipe if somebody's got 4-5 seeds alike... all I have is onsies of fem seeds... and I think this grow needs to have all the same strain so that the only difference is veg time.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 20, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> I have an amazing recipe that I got from Karma's a Bitch if you want to try an organic amended coco.


Gimme Gimme Gimme!


----------



## itis20past4 (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy 4/20 everyone.

I just noticed that the top bud/flower/? on my one plant has a few orange-ish wispy hairy things (what are those crazy white hairy things called again...?). Some of the leaves around there look like they have a little bit of that shiny/frosty material, but nothing like the pics I see here. I got what is claimed to be a 30x jewelers loupe, but I don't think it is really 30x because I can't really see shit with it. I ordered another mini-microscope that is supposed to go 50x-100x and it should be here within a day or few.

Anyway, with the first few orange hairs, does that mean I should stop feeding it? It is pretty dry and I was going to give it a good feeding today or tomorrow. The only site that has orange, that I could see quickly, is that very tip top one.

Thanks!


----------



## moneytalks420 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey when 12/12 no matter what size do you just use the flowering nutes? or do you use veg nutes for a while then switch?


----------



## itis20past4 (Apr 20, 2012)

Reference my post just above, here is a picture of that top site where I noticed the orange hairs or whatever...


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 20, 2012)

itis20past4 said:


> Reference my post just above, here is a picture of that top site where I noticed the orange hairs or whatever...
> 
> View attachment 2130351


U still got 3 weeks at least on that mate, the calyxes will swell, more will turn amber and the shiny stuff will go cloudy/amber


----------



## itis20past4 (Apr 20, 2012)

Cool, thanks!

+REP!



scotia1982 said:


> U still got 3 weeks at least on that mate, the calyxes will swell, more will turn amber and the shiny stuff will go cloudy/amber


----------



## dadankskunk (Apr 20, 2012)

my biggest 12-12 from seed plant of 5. Just a few inches taller than the rest, branching a lot more. This pic is from earlier this week, so 6 weeks old plus a few days from the moment I dropped the seeds in the glass of water. Measuring at just about 2 ft tall. Strain is Pure AK and temps have been at a constant 80-88 degrees with 50-60% humidity and 4 buckets of water, yeast and sugar in a closet. Watered with water from my aquaponics system every other day and they're in 1.5G air pots with FFOF soil. What do you guys think? And sorry about the weird lighting in the pic.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 20, 2012)

imfuc so kin sooo fuk so HIGH high HIGH on the BUBBLEBONG right now.
what everyone esle sssshhhmoking this beautiful 420 hot smokin nite?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 20, 2012)

del66666 said:


> hi ambernooski, cherry cheese and liver sounds like an awful mix for a meal lol..........have you moved now..email your addy..............gila monster........... i wanna see.........been growing with just tnt and hammehead.seems to work well..and keeps it simple.........laters buddy


high Delski i did a big ole bong hit of bubblebomb and accidently spelled bubblebomb bubblebong. isnt that funny. Happy 420 mate. 
your right the cheery cheese livers does sound deeescuting. hehe.. but it is iactually quite DELireious taksting and feeling. You gotta get your hands on some. hook it up with donginton, the dude is super cool. maybe just maybe you could trade some UK only bubblebomb for some Uk only cherry cheese livers.now that would be a kiilllaaa hookout and up... I will email you my addy . 
heres the gila monster. rember you told me to watch of for snakes? well im not! ha, i saw my first KIng Snake yesterday. It was so sexy all black, long and slithery.hahah
and i am preparing myself for my first ratteler , i wll see one by the end of the summer im pretty sure, my crystals tell me. 
take it easy frank.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 20, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> everything is reg except the dog.
> also got some engineers dream
> 
> 
> ...


They were the fem dogs, I got from jig but apparently he and DST say they look nothing like the dogs they know so who knows


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 20, 2012)

fuck me.. i jsut read the list manzitan..
SUPER LEMON BUBBLEBOMB?? who the fuck has that.? that is so fuckin hot. 
I want that one BAd!!!

very clever mantizn.. nice one, you made that up didnt you!? ha almost had me tricked. 
very creative strain creations. they all look like winners.


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey Ambz its RobbieP's creation (las lemon x del bubblebomb)

Will drop u a wee email matey


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 21, 2012)

Here's my 12/12 from seed.View attachment 2131007View attachment 2131008View attachment 2131009View attachment 2131006View attachment 2131005View attachment 2131004View attachment 2131002View attachment 2131003 Happy 4/20....rw


----------



## del66666 (Apr 21, 2012)

kiwi skunk............


----------



## curly604 (Apr 21, 2012)

amazing looking plant del shes a beast!


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 21, 2012)

lovely girl del 



del66666 said:


> kiwi skunk............



its a strange looking dog for sure.. still lovely though 



supchaka said:


> They were the fem dogs, I got from jig but apparently he and DST say they look nothing like the dogs they know so who knows


that's the ticket 



scotia1982 said:


> Hey Ambz its RobbieP's creation (las lemon x del bubblebomb)
> 
> Will drop u a wee email matey


As scotia said above,
may be a few floating around for you ambz 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> fuck me.. i jsut read the list manzitan..
> SUPER LEMON BUBBLEBOMB?? who the fuck has that.? that is so fuckin hot.
> I want that one BAd!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2012)

sweet budprOn ! noice chunky lady roofy and 
delski your kiwi makes my mouth water, what a sexy biotch.
did you paint your room magenta? i could a sworne it was a deep brighter purple beofre. BUT I LOVE IT! i painted a small room i had in Eureka Californa that color. 
after i painted it i started to cry because it was so intense. It was so disturbing, it had a feel of someone being murdered in there so i quickly painted it white again.lol
that color looks so majical with your girl.. 

My pm messaging system dont work. for some reason the filter says on and i can change it even when i hit apply. 
THis new strain that Robbie Created is totally sick. I cant imagine how amazing it smells. lemons and grapes.shit dont tease me scotty and mantizn.. give me give me .. ill scrog that biotch like no other.lol delboy meets las fingerez UK clone only haha.. super lemon bubblebomb..robbie i always told you you were a fuckin GENIUS! cheers mate, well done! I dont have the balls to do what you did with your waterfarm..you know the transplant..

mantzin and del.i emailed you both.have a sick and twisted weekend..Happy 421! 
amblurrrz


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 21, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> sweet budprOn ! noice chunky lady roofy and
> delski your kiwi makes my mouth water, what a sexy biotch.
> did you paint your room magenta? i could a sworne it was a deep brighter purple beofre. BUT I LOVE IT! i painted a small room i had in Eureka Californa that color.
> after i painted it i started to cry because it was so intense. It was so disturbing, it had a feel of someone being murdered in there so i quickly painted it white again.lol
> ...



I sent you an email this mornin to the addy you pm'd me did you not get it??


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2012)

no didnt get it, will check again ....


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 21, 2012)

gettin ready to snap a few shots of the cindy clones i got goin. continuing to frost up nice. =D


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 21, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> no didnt get it, will check again ....


have sent you a reply lol


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 21, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Here's my 12/12 from seed.View attachment 2131007View attachment 2131008View attachment 2131009View attachment 2131006View attachment 2131005View attachment 2131004View attachment 2131002View attachment 2131003 Happy 4/20....rw


Everything is looking great RW!!


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 21, 2012)

del66666 said:


> kiwi skunk............


very tasty!


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 21, 2012)

Just watched Due Date for the 1,000th time..yeah, it's still funny..


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Cinderella 99 F4's Pineapple Pheno 12-12 from Clone*​


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 21, 2012)

CH, My cindy is getting to look like that, pretty plant and frosty. Your grow thread is huge!!lol Love the perpetual...rw


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 21, 2012)

CHB I always look forward to your pictures!! As usual, your plants look awesome!!!


----------



## jim87 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi all 12/12 fans, have been having a good read of this thread over the last two days, i have only done one grow so im still a noob ha, and that grow was 3 auto bubblelicous. After reading this thread ive noticed with the 12/12 it looks as tho you will yield more  as my autos only produced 2 n 1/2 zips....sooooo Ive been converted by you guys ha  have got some coco on the way and some new nutes.The light setup i have is two 8 tube T5s blue and red bulbs, was just wondering if anyone had done a 12/12 grow with this light setup before or isit going to be a case of buying me a 600w hps??? if not and the T5s will work do i not bother with the blue spectrum bulbs as they are mainly for veg.......or could i go with 8 blue and 8 red giving the plants abit of both??? maybe they would prefer abit of both as seedlings?? just an idea. your help would be much appreciated.
easy now......sealegs


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 22, 2012)

thanks guys. yeaa i kno ive kept that thread goin for a while now. lol. have 2 or 3 other journals i made as well.. might be time for a new one soooon. i wanna eventually make a thread.. and list all of the strains i have grown... and go thru every page of every journal and take the best pics from each strain and post them up next to the name with info/smoke reports etc... that would take sum time tho. lol. ill be sure to post more pics as they get a lil older.. and frostier. this MOD (mother of destruction) strain i got goin is very very short and bushy.. think it would be a great 12-12 strain.. same goes for this cheese.. but the cheese is a lil taller than i thought it would be.

DEL.. that kiwi skunk looks bomb man... even the name sounds great!


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 22, 2012)

just switched my plants to 2700k [mostly] yesterday heres them at end of day 1 of flowering. Nothing special one on the left is in only perlite and one one right is in mostly soil with perlite mostly on top


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 22, 2012)

great looking crop you got there CHB


----------



## Kratose (Apr 22, 2012)

Whats up everyone. Thought I stop by and show some pics. 

View attachment 2133479View attachment 2133480View attachment 2133481View attachment 2133482View attachment 2133483View attachment 2133484View attachment 2133487View attachment 2133490View attachment 2133491View attachment 2133492View attachment 2133493View attachment 2133494View attachment 2133495View attachment 2133479View attachment 2133496View attachment 2133497View attachment 2133498View attachment 2133499View attachment 2133500View attachment 2133501View attachment 2133502View attachment 2133503View attachment 2133504


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 22, 2012)

Kratose said:


> Whats up everyone. Thought I stop by and show some pics.
> 
> View attachment 2133479View attachment 2133480View attachment 2133481View attachment 2133482View attachment 2133483View attachment 2133484View attachment 2133487View attachment 2133490View attachment 2133491View attachment 2133492View attachment 2133493View attachment 2133494View attachment 2133495View attachment 2133479View attachment 2133496View attachment 2133497View attachment 2133498View attachment 2133499View attachment 2133500View attachment 2133501View attachment 2133502View attachment 2133503View attachment 2133504


Looking nice! Good FIM Job pic.23


----------



## crayc (Apr 22, 2012)

hey guys. well it has been like 4 weeks. maybe 3. i lost count. i am sure it has been 4. My plants are still tiny under 12/12 in the sun. I have a fast bud autoflower growing and it looks like white hairs are forming on top. It is so damn small, how is that possible lol.. the og kush in the red container not looking so bad. and the biggest one the maui waui, the bottom leaves turned yellow and died off. i think the maui is hungry for food. i keep feeding her. from seeing these pics, can you guys tell me if they are in good shape or if i am screwed. thanks


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 22, 2012)

Has anyone got any pics of a BSBxCB just before chop they can throw up?? wanna see what to expect with my girls when they are done and the proceeds from that crop will go to buying more of those beans


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 22, 2012)

check out HC's thread. i threw sum of the BSB x CB pics up over there.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 22, 2012)

Kratose awesome!!!


----------



## Bluejeans (Apr 22, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> Gimme Gimme Gimme!


What I do is this... for every brick of coco:

Expand 1 brick of coco in 1 to 1-1/4 gallons water in a large bucket.

Mix the following into the expanded coco:

6 tablespoons each of Blood meal, Kelp meal and Bone meal
3 tablespoons each of Marine Cuisine and Bat Guano
½ cup lime
1 Package Mycos
6 cups of Earthworm casings 
10-12 cups of Perlite

Mix everything together and let soil mixture rest for 5-7 days, stirring it thoroughly at least once each day. Plant your plants in the soil mix and add water when necessary. Thats it!
When you move from vegetation stage into the flower stage, you can top dress if desired with ½ cup each of bat guano and Marine Cuisine for additional nutrients.


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 22, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> What I do is this... for every brick of coco:
> 
> Expand 1 brick of coco in 1 to 1-1/4 gallons water in a large bucket.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a winner Blue!


----------



## bigas89 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi friends, here's my Hindu Kush 70 days from seed in soil. =)


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 22, 2012)

Big, that is beautiful, not long now!!!!...rw


----------



## moneytalks420 (Apr 23, 2012)

starting 12/12 today! 2 at 3 weeks 1 at 2 weeks 4 just came out the seed. pictures in a couple of weeks


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 23, 2012)

bigas89 said:


> Hi friends, here's my Hindu Kush 70 days from seed in soil. =)
> 
> 
> View attachment 2134231


damn! this should be very tasty!


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 23, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> What I do is this... for every brick of coco:
> 
> Expand 1 brick of coco in 1 to 1-1/4 gallons water in a large bucket.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bluejeans! I'm going to try this recipe with my used coco on some outside plants.

My only question is about the bat guano- I've noticed that the N-P-K of the guano varies widely depending on where the guano is from. Any preference on the type of guano?


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 23, 2012)

Mellon Kush, I did a 10 day veg. which I don't think did much, I have cindy that a similar strain and 8" bigger. 74 days in 12/12;...rw


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 23, 2012)

Holy Nuts!! I think I'm gonna need a bigger closet!







That's four plants on the back shelf. Three of them are from regular seeds and I expected at LEAST one male but they're all girls.

Well, there's going to be a lot of topping, cropping, fimming and trimming in my future!


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 23, 2012)

RW, BIG, Smokeyourown looking great guys!!


----------



## crayc (Apr 23, 2012)

crayc said:


> hey guys. well it has been like 4 weeks. maybe 3. i lost count. i am sure it has been 4. My plants are still tiny under 12/12 in the sun. I have a fast bud autoflower growing and it looks like white hairs are forming on top. It is so damn small, how is that possible lol.. the og kush in the red container not looking so bad. and the biggest one the maui waui, the bottom leaves turned yellow and died off. i think the maui is hungry for food. i keep feeding her. from seeing these pics, can you guys tell me if they are in good shape or if i am screwed. thanks


So any one can tell me if those white hairs is my fast bud flowering... i see the white hairs getting bigger and this ting is tiny, looks like i will get a dime bag off it lol and why is my maui waui leaves turning brown thanks


----------



## grapesnowcone (Apr 23, 2012)

crayc said:


> hey guys. well it has been like 4 weeks. maybe 3. i lost count. i am sure it has been 4. My plants are still tiny under 12/12 in the sun. I have a fast bud autoflower growing and it looks like white hairs are forming on top. It is so damn small, how is that possible lol.. the og kush in the red container not looking so bad. and the biggest one the maui waui, the bottom leaves turned yellow and died off. i think the maui is hungry for food. i keep feeding her. from seeing these pics, can you guys tell me if they are in good shape or if i am screwed. thanks


Put it under some lights.. It looks sad. I'd say any amount of light would be better than what its getting now.. looks more like 2 weeks, than 4..


----------



## crayc (Apr 23, 2012)

grapesnowcone said:


> Put it under some lights.. It looks sad. I'd say any amount of light would be better than what its getting now.. looks more like 2 weeks, than 4..



thanks, i have no room inside. they are out in the hot Caribbean sun. for roughly 12 hours. think the soil is crap. the hydrp shop is very far off for me to get some foxfarms.. i never thought they would flower this small.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 23, 2012)

crayc said:


> thanks, i have no room inside. they are out in the hot Caribbean sun. for roughly 12 hours. think the soil is crap. the hydrp shop is very far off for me to get some foxfarms.. i never thought they would flower this small.


Those autos can flower SUPER-fast. I have one going outside and it hit full puberty with apical flowering before three nodes! Here she is at 3 nodes...














My semi-educated wild guess at your plant's problem would be water-logged soil/root-rot and/or over-feeding possibly ? Do you have access to any other kind of potting soil ? If not then poke some more holes in the bottoms and sides of the pots, then flush the shit out of them(literally)with distilled or purified water. After it dries out enough that you can notice the lightness of the pots, flush again. 

Anyway, pretty hard to nail the problem through the interwebs but that's my contribution fwiw lol. 

Oh shit I almost forgot, do you get a lot of salt air where your plants are?

edit: ps, look up getawaymountain in the outdoor forum, he grows in coastal regions a lot.


----------



## aesan (Apr 23, 2012)

crayc said:


> hey guys. well it has been like 4 weeks. maybe 3. i lost count. i am sure it has been 4. My plants are still tiny under 12/12 in the sun. I have a fast bud autoflower growing and it looks like white hairs are forming on top. It is so damn small, how is that possible lol.. the og kush in the red container not looking so bad. and the biggest one the maui waui, the bottom leaves turned yellow and died off. i think the maui is hungry for food. i keep feeding her. from seeing these pics, can you guys tell me if they are in good shape or if i am screwed. thanks



Hey bro..... what on earth did u plant those in? It looks like wood chips!! are they solid genetics?

they're salvage able but make sure you get them in some fox farm or some good dirt from your hydro store immediately!


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 24, 2012)

View attachment 2136133 perlite kush day 3 of flowering 12-12 from seed


----------



## tongue001 (Apr 24, 2012)

@ day 78 from seed, She still looking good, I reckon that I have another 3 to 4 weeks left with her. Today I decided to give her a nice flush, after her flush I am going to set her ec @ 1.0 and ph @ 5.9.


----------



## Bluejeans (Apr 24, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> Thanks Bluejeans! I'm going to try this recipe with my used coco on some outside plants.
> 
> My only question is about the bat guano- I've noticed that the N-P-K of the guano varies widely depending on where the guano is from. Any preference on the type of guano?


I am not at home right now so I can't tell you which one I'm using... I know that it was high in N, but I don't remember the ratios or the brand. It was just the one available at my local grow shop.... I'll check it when I get home and tell you what I'm using. I am pretty new to this so I don't have any specific "preferences" on brands yet.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks Bluejeans. I was looking at different guano a while back and was surprised at the variety of NPK ratios. Guess it has to do with the diet of diff bats in diff regions...haha what the hell am I talking about....


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 24, 2012)

OK, I can deal with the caterpillars but what about the ghost in my coco??


----------



## crayc (Apr 24, 2012)

it was soil i bought from the local garden center. yeah its crap. the hydro shop i way way out. I keep checking walmart out i keep trying new bags out to see which one is better. they all suck. i see if i get some fox farms on ebay


----------



## supchaka (Apr 24, 2012)

crayc said:


> it was soil i bought from the local garden center. yeah its crap. the hydro shop i way way out. I keep checking walmart out i keep trying new bags out to see which one is better. they all suck. i see if i get some fox farms on ebay


Theres nothing wrong with some soils from walmart, just buy a bag of perlite to mix with it.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeaa I use soil from walmart/home depot/lowes... I use miracle grow moisture control soil.  works great. Just grab sum ph down. The ph is alil high. U should give it a try. It works wonders.


----------



## crayc (Apr 24, 2012)

they have no perlite. so should i feed my fastbud some biobloom since it appears to be flowering. i transplanted the og kush to the soil i got from walmart and threw some compost i have on it. the maui waui is in a 3 gallon container so no point in transplanting that one. the maui waui is looking good now that i have been feeding it nutes. she seems to like lots of nutes.


----------



## crayc (Apr 24, 2012)

now i see white hairs on the maui waui and the og kush wtf.. does it mean they are flowering... they are too small ugh!


----------



## jdmlove (Apr 24, 2012)

Crayc They might be pre flowers


----------



## crayc (Apr 24, 2012)

jdmlove said:


> Crayc They might be pre flowers


yea so that means since i am at 12/12 they will start to flower soon. they should grow a bit more, no?


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 24, 2012)

Crayc, they still grow in preflower and first part of flowering.


----------



## crayc (Apr 24, 2012)

thanks guys,so keep feeding it Nitrogen nutes.


----------



## dadankskunk (Apr 24, 2012)

50 Days from Seed. Pure Ak and Cotton Candy. Sativa Phenotypes. Been about 30 days since the first flowers started showing up.


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice!! Sativas seem to like 12/12....rw


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 24, 2012)

+rep nice sativas


----------



## dadankskunk (Apr 24, 2012)

thanks you guys. Yeah the sativas grow really nice in 12/12. Not bad at all. My first grow and I'm surprised by how well they're doing. Gotta love these airpots

How long do you guys reckon til harvest just from the pics?


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 24, 2012)

when they are 2/3rds amber whatever time the seed company said plus 1-2 weeks is probably when lol


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 24, 2012)

If you want amber, which I don't. Amber is the color of trichromes degrading. You got around a month hard to say....rw


----------



## dadankskunk (Apr 24, 2012)

Alright. Seems some people harvest under 50 days of flowering with this strain with 2/3 amber, according to the smoke report for Pure AK. I'll probably harvest early, before the trichomes start popping and falling all over the place. Most of my friends prefer the sativa high vs the couch lock anyway. Hopefully that will be in 2-3 weeks. I can't wait. 

Do you guys shut off your lights for the 24 hours before harvest and stuff like that? I'm probably going to be feeding them some blackstrap pretty soon here.


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't, a lot do. Try it and find out, put one in darkness. Too much amber can give some people a hard time....rw


----------



## Nothingreallymatters (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a question. I'll run through all 7k post later but if you can answer me now that'd save me some time...
If I were to do the 12/12 from clone, would it be possible to take clones from the already flowering ones maybe, 2-4 weeks in? 
Sorry if you already said something about this, if this is possible or if you do this? Check ya later


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 24, 2012)

Amber Alert!!!!!


----------



## curly604 (Apr 25, 2012)

Nothingreallymatters said:


> I have a question. I'll run through all 7k post later but if you can answer me now that'd save me some time...
> If I were to do the 12/12 from clone, would it be possible to take clones from the already flowering ones maybe, 2-4 weeks in?
> Sorry if you already said something about this, if this is possible or if you do this? Check ya later


you can clone at any stage , just got to be careful and know what your doing .... ive seen people clone buds :S


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeaa I've took clones from flowering plants (monster cropping) they usually take a lil longer to root.. 2 weeks or more depending on strain/conditions/rooting hormone etc. But once it does finally root..... man... that thing will bush out like a mother fucker!! Lol. Crazy looking growth. Its nice to do if u plan on keeping the clone as a mother plant.


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 25, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> Yeaa I've took clones from flowering plants (monster cropping) they usually take a lil longer to root.. 2 weeks or more depending on strain/conditions/rooting hormone etc. But once it does finally root..... man... that thing will bush out like a mother fucker!! Lol. Crazy looking growth. Its nice to do if u plan on keeping the clone as a mother plant.


I've always been afraid that my growth would be stunted!


----------



## rastadog (Apr 25, 2012)

read the thread from the start it tells u everything from what nutes to start on when to add bloom boost just same as normal growing but less energy and if you havnt the space for trees and u will see some amazing yields from del pukka mantism and dr amb peace bro


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 25, 2012)

P/K question:

It seems like the timing of adding a P/K supplement is somewhat of an art. Can someone please post a pic of a plant as an example of when it's time to start P/K?

Also, do you use it for one week or two? Kind of a poll, I guess...


----------



## del66666 (Apr 25, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> P/K question:
> 
> It seems like the timing of adding a P/K supplement is somewhat of an art. Can someone please post a pic of a plant as an example of when it's time to start P/K?
> 
> Also, do you use it for one week or two? Kind of a poll, I guess...


i use hammerhead pk from week 2 of flower til a week before finish..............


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey Del, What monster you growing now,lol....rw


----------



## samsmiffy (Apr 25, 2012)

This thread has convinced me to do a 12/12 from seed! Would a 200W CFL be adequate enough for one plant? (NL x BB)


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 25, 2012)

yep. Should be plenty probably do more than one....rw


----------



## del66666 (Apr 25, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Hey Del, What monster you growing now,lol....rw


no monsters at the moment mate just this kiwi skunk that you have seen......but.....ive got 7 more kiwi skunk which are just starting to flower ...........they are short, bushy and the bottom branches are growing up rapidly...........the kiwi skunk in the pic had a very hard time and i nearly killed it and biinned it, was in a right sorry state at 1 point..........the new 7 have been weel looked after so maybe the monsters are coming lol.........after that its skunk number 1 from g13, cheese from g13, pineapple from g13....then breeding


----------



## samsmiffy (Apr 25, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> yep. Should be plenty probably do more than one....rw


Thanks mate, might do two plants but lack of space, im actually gonna grow in a big old drawer its 15.5" deep x 20.5" wide x 34" tall. So my grow room is tiny do you think this would be sufficient enough for one plant?


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 25, 2012)

You could get two...rw


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey Del, I guess breeding come with growing after a while. I going to a breeding project with somebody in Colorado I should get his seeds tomorrow. Sound like fun!!!...rw I grew a couple G13 seed they were great!!


----------



## ActionHanks (Apr 25, 2012)

samsmiffy said:


> Thanks mate, might do two plants but lack of space, im actually gonna grow in a big old drawer its 15.5" deep x 20.5" wide x 34" tall. So my grow room is tiny do you think this would be sufficient enough for one plant?


Pretty much the dimensions on my box, but a little less wide. You could do 3 or 4 small plants or 2 moderately sized plants. I started 7 just to make sure i had a good female ratio, plus some others died along the way. Peep my thread for some ideas, and if you ever want some help just PM me


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 25, 2012)

LAGARRETT what strains is in your avatar? Looks awesome!!!


----------



## samsmiffy (Apr 25, 2012)

ActionHanks said:


> Pretty much the dimensions on my box, but a little less wide. You could do 3 or 4 small plants or 2 moderately sized plants. I started 7 just to make sure i had a good female ratio, plus some others died along the way. Peep my thread for some ideas, and if you ever want some help just PM me


Thanks mate ill have a look


----------



## Nothingreallymatters (Apr 25, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> Yeaa I've took clones from flowering plants (monster cropping) they usually take a lil longer to root.. 2 weeks or more depending on strain/conditions/rooting hormone etc. But once it does finally root..... man... that thing will bush out like a mother fucker!! Lol. Crazy looking growth. Its nice to do if u plan on keeping the clone as a mother plant.




Okay, what about genetics though, I I cloned a plant 3 weeks in flowering, then flowered that clone for another three weeks is it 6 weeks in flower? Can I take clones from the flowering clone? And so on, multiplying so no need for mother room or veg?


----------



## jody709 (Apr 25, 2012)

hey del.. i just read about 100 pages of this thread,, trying to figure out if 12-12 from seed is right for me.. ive got a 2'x2'x4.5' growtent and a 150whps,, my questions are.,, what size containers ? and should i use my hps right away or should i use cfls for a few weeks? Also has anyone grown anything from Kannabia seeds in a 12-12 from seed grow?


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 25, 2012)

Jody keep me posted on your 12-12 from seed grow with your 150w HPS..i'm ordering a 250w soon..
1-1.5gal pots should be fine and you could use the HPS all the way through or get them to pop the soil with CFLs..up to you..


----------



## jody709 (Apr 25, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Jody keep me posted on your 12-12 from seed grow with your 150w HPS..i'm ordering a 250w soon..
> 1-1.5gal pots should be fine and you could use the HPS all the way through or get them to pop the soil with CFLs..up to you..


sounds good, Will do. ill start it up in a few weeks. was planning on 6 plants.. you think the 150w will be okay?


----------



## bass1014 (Apr 25, 2012)

hey all yes i'm from the south, does or has anyone done the SOG method with 12/12 from seed????? can you get a clone by flowering that early? I don't want to put all my beans in one basket if ya know what i mean.. thanks to all info


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 25, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Hey Del, I guess breeding come with growing after a while. I going to a breeding project with somebody in Colorado I should get his seeds tomorrow. Sound like fun!!!...rw I grew a couple G13 seed they were great!!


My Blueberry Gum disappointed me it runted! But the crystal production was epic!!!


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 25, 2012)

jody709 said:


> hey del.. i just read about 100 pages of this thread,, trying to figure out if 12-12 from seed is right for me.. ive got a 2'x2'x4.5' growtent aneir d a 150whps,, my questions are.,, what size containers ? and should i use my hps right away or should i use cfls for a few weeks? Also has anyone grown anything from Kannabia seeds in a 12-12 from seed grow?


Most of there stuff is autoflowering which defeats the purpose of 12/12 from seed. But I do have some of their gear, I've just been giving it away!


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 25, 2012)

185Blax, Some times runts will surprize you, they can be sneaky strong. You supposed to pull it man!!lol I can't myself. It was a runt that led me here, I grow three 4.5ft tall Jack Widows and one that was three foot tall, it had almost as much bud as the biggest one. I was thinking I grew a lot of stem. Came here and fell in love with this way. The more I do the less I see for vegging, except clones. You got something to smoke.lol...rw


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 25, 2012)

And its quite nice if I may say so myself!


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 25, 2012)

You can, I believe!!!!!!!...rw


----------



## jody709 (Apr 25, 2012)

ive got kannabias 2xBig Band, 2xThai fantasy, and 2xle regina de africa all fem.


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 25, 2012)

I use cfls on small plant, hps later but i have two boxes. I use peat cup or party cup after root are good, move to less then 3/4 gal pot. Because of the size of your box, I go to gal and half. probably get 4 in there....rw


----------



## jody709 (Apr 25, 2012)

sounds good man, i was hoping to do six in one gal grow bags., maybe ill cut it back to 4 plants tho.


----------



## jody709 (Apr 25, 2012)

jody709 said:


> sounds good man, i was hoping to do six in one gal grow bags., maybe ill cut it back to 4 plants tho.



not actually grow bags.. they are called root pouch,, its a fiber pot.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 25, 2012)

del66666 said:


> i use hammerhead pk from week 2 of flower til a week before finish..............


Ok, I guess my uncertainty is with the Canna p/k, that's what I'm using now and they say use for only one week during flower but I've seen ppl say they use it for longer.

I just can't understand the one week thing and does flower start when you can see the first microscopic pistil or what? 

Yeah I know I'm over-thinking it!


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 25, 2012)

jody709 said:


> not actually grow bags.. they are called root pouch,, its a fiber pot.


Maybe 6 but your light may not be enough, I have a 400w hps , don't know a 150w....rw


----------



## jody709 (Apr 25, 2012)

yeah, true say.. I guess ill keep it at 4. Try to get a small personal perpetual going. 

thanks


----------



## del66666 (Apr 25, 2012)

kiwi skunk.......starting to flower...


----------



## jody709 (Apr 25, 2012)

looks sweet man are they in coco ?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 25, 2012)

jody709 said:


> looks sweet man are they in coco ?


yes mate using 6-10 litre pots feeding every other day.......im very impressed with this strain so far.


----------



## Not A Game (Apr 25, 2012)

Nirvana AK48, Day 67 from seed, 49 days flowering.


----------



## Nothingreallymatters (Apr 25, 2012)

del66666 said:


> yes mate using 6-10 litre pots feeding every other day.......im very impressed with this strain so far.



Hi del,
My post is a couple pages down from this one, was wondering if you had any thoughts on it?
I'll check you later

P.S. You're a pot growing god!!!


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 25, 2012)

del66666 said:


> kiwi skunk.......starting to flower...


Del looking swell as usual!


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 25, 2012)

del66666 said:


> kiwi skunk.......starting to flower...


Those look something to like.lol...rw


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 25, 2012)

Not A Game said:


> Nirvana AK48, Day 67 from seed, 49 days flowering.
> 
> View attachment 2138783View attachment 2138780View attachment 2138781View attachment 2138782


Sweet!! Man, they look tasty!!...rw


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 25, 2012)

del66666 said:


> kiwi skunk.......starting to flower...


nice color, can tell its gonna be fire


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 25, 2012)

lagarrett, ready for the draft? Tomorrow at 8:00 est, Broncos pick about 11:00.lol...rw


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 25, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> lagarrett, ready for the draft? Tomorrow at 8:00 est, Broncos pick about 11:00.lol...rw


woot! WR or Defensive backs what im cheering for . oh btw heres how that plant is doing


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 25, 2012)

Plants are coming right along. I wonder about Dt we looked to be light there....rw


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 25, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Plants are coming right along. I wonder about Dt we looked to be light there....rw


true, i think of the d-line and think of dumervil and miller but yeah a strong belly is needed it looks bad on a team when someone can run it straight down the middle easier than on the outside haha! we still got DJ and sometimes von is back there too if Haynesworth could ever get his act together he could be perfect that guy is HUGE and MEAN lol


----------



## Not A Game (Apr 25, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Sweet!! Man, they look tasty!!...rw


Thanks  they look even better in person and smell extremely sweet like candy


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 25, 2012)

nice plants not a game. looking pretty thick already and you still got a ways to go


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 25, 2012)

We need a fat,mean one in the middle, LSU guy Brocker would be cool. Probably be gone!!...rw


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 25, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> We need a fat,mean one in the middle, LSU guy Brocker would be cool. Probably be gone!!...rw


yeah, lots of teams are in need of what we need too :/ thats why i was looking at Haynesworth hes a free agent. No one wants to touch him due to past behavior problems. But thats just the thing idk if Fox would wanna deal with it plus whos to say anyone could get him back into game mode. Wheres Trevor Pryce when you need him


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 25, 2012)

I miss Trevor and Big Al, if we those two in their prime, they fill our weakness. They have someone,I like our front office, got to believe in Big John. time...rw


----------



## The Kayaman (Apr 25, 2012)

do you use tin foil to cover your walls? i was gona try that but then heard it can burn your plants, how do you get your plants so big?


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 25, 2012)

I use a reflective radiant heat barrier insulation. It has two layers of Aluminum with plastic bubble insulation in between.www.lowefeflectiveinsulation.com is the link. It can burn leaves that sit against it too long. It bonces light all over the box, one reason my 400w work better than it should, I live at 5,000ft and have over 30 degree temp. changes everyday, so need some insulation. I learn to get them big from the people around here, of course 12/12 are supposed to be smaller...rw


----------



## del66666 (Apr 26, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> Ok, I guess my uncertainty is with the Canna p/k, that's what I'm using now and they say use for only one week during flower but I've seen ppl say they use it for longer.
> 
> I just can't understand the one week thing and does flower start when you can see the first microscopic pistil or what?
> 
> Yeah I know I'm over-thinking it!


i used canna pk in much the same way........i count first proper week of flower when there are a decent amount of hairs and the head thickens up...


----------



## del66666 (Apr 26, 2012)

Nothingreallymatters said:


> Okay, what about genetics though, I I cloned a plant 3 weeks in flowering, then flowered that clone for another three weeks is it 6 weeks in flower? Can I take clones from the flowering clone? And so on, multiplying so no need for mother room or veg?


yes you can..this is what i did for a while til i lost my touch and went on to use seeds...........


----------



## bass1014 (Apr 26, 2012)

well brothers from other mothers *dell* you talked me into it.. i come home yesterday and put all my seeds that just poped out and have been in veg for about a week so i put all of them into my flower room.. so i will post pics asap.. so that give me in a 42"x42"x8' 10 clones in a babybloomer 2mothers in dwc.. and 9 seedlings in dixie cups to be transferred into 1.5 gl pots when there ready.. going to clone off the clones and seedlings to do a SOG...
so i will end up with white widow and citrol mothers in bud ,clones are white widow , seeds are supposed to be super silver haze from a Michigan care giver.. 
didnt like the way the citrol produced was very low on yeild but a great tasting bud don't get me wrong..
i am trying to get the best yeilding and sweet tasting babies to keep a constant SOG going with several different kinds, my next 3 are going to be original amnesia, blue lemon taih ..or BLT as i call it..and green bud ..all freebies from my order from attitude seeds.. will post some pics when my light kick in KEEP ON GROWIN... 

THANKS TO ALL


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 26, 2012)

The Kayaman said:


> do you use tin foil to cover your walls? i was gona try that but then heard it can burn your plants, how do you get your plants so big?


Studies have been done that show flat white color is just as effective as any kind of reflective material for light distribution. I think the metallic foils are more useful in blocking external light for the dark periods.


----------



## bass1014 (Apr 26, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> Studies have been done that show flat white color is just as effective as any kind of reflective material for light distribution. I think the metallic foils are more useful in blocking external light for the dark periods.


thank you i have tried to tell my friend that for years...smart and sexy and 420 knowledgeable my kinda girl, you can come smoke mine anytime..


----------



## Bluejeans (Apr 26, 2012)

bass1014 said:


> thank you i have tried to tell my friend that for years...smart and sexy and 420 knowledgeable my kinda girl, you can come smoke mine anytime..


Just for the record, I might be wrong, but I don't belive SmokeYourOwn is a girl... the avatar is more of a preference than a representation...LOL


----------



## bass1014 (Apr 26, 2012)

well my bad but who cares that one sexy biatch sorry if you really are a woman don't want to offend anyone just stating the obvious


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 26, 2012)

bass1014 said:


> thank you i have tried to tell my friend that for years...smart and sexy and 420 knowledgeable my kinda girl, you can come smoke mine anytime..: bigjoint:: bigjoint:


I'm pretty sure I'm a lesbian, regardless of my gender...

Anyway, speaking of fire and smoke check this woman who got bronchitis from it
[video=youtube_share;u0XzgMPvUHk]http://youtu.be/u0XzgMPvUHk[/video]


----------



## Bluejeans (Apr 26, 2012)

^^^^^^ This just SCREAMS for a LIKE button.

Thank you for that. I think I added 5 years to my life. That was a cardiac workout...smoking, coughing, and laughing my ass off.


----------



## bass1014 (Apr 26, 2012)

so it is so wrong to tell a female real,not lesbeing or what ever you are that your sexy??? wtf has the world come to?? can't even give a compliment to a picture without someone giving you shit about it.. it a fuct world!!!!!!!


----------



## dadankskunk (Apr 26, 2012)

If we're representing people by their avatars, then damn bass1014 I want to chop you up, trim you up, and smoke you. And I guess that makes me a ninja.


----------



## bass1014 (Apr 26, 2012)

well hell yeah thats whats up!!!!! i would do me also..lmao


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 26, 2012)

bass1014 said:


> so it is so wrong to tell a female real,not lesbeing or what ever you are that your sexy??? wtf has the world come to?? can't even give a compliment to a picture without someone giving you shit about it.. it a fuct world!!!!!!!


The world's ok, here man, try some of this...


.,; ';,.' ';.,' ;,.;' ;.,: '.,;, ',. .',;;.',; ____________ \oooooooooo/ \________/ {________} \______/ ',__,' |oo| |oo| _____ |==| / ___() |==| / / |oo| / / |oo|/ / |==/ / |='./ |oo| |==| |__| ,'____', /"________"\ /____________\

shit the ascii art doesn't paste


----------



## Nothingreallymatters (Apr 26, 2012)

del66666 said:


> yes you can..this is what i did for a while til i lost my touch and went on to use seeds...........




So it does work!
What do you mean you lost you're touch, did it evecualy stop working? 

And about you're seeds. Do you harvest you're own? Or do you buy them?


----------



## bass1014 (Apr 26, 2012)

easy now i'm a grandfather but not an ol fart i don't get hard when the wind blows but a hot chick in a bikini you would have to be gay not to think she is hot. so big fat what ever again it's back to the above ,you can't even give a compliment these days with out someone in the world or on riu to give you shit about it. i am a grown damn man and that pic of syo is sexy so kiss my ass.. and thats the ol fart talkin


----------



## Nothingreallymatters (Apr 26, 2012)

bass1014 said:


> easy now i'm a grandfather but not an ol fart i don't get hard when the wind blows but a hot chick in a bikini you would have to be gay not to think she is hot. so big fat what ever again it's back to the above ,you can't even give a compliment these days with out someone in the world or on riu to give you shit about it. i am a grown damn man and that pic of syo is sexy so kiss my ass.. and thats the ol fart talkin




Okay grandaddy pimp. I'll admit, you have the free will to berp the worm on anysite you want.
Let's get back to growing pot please THANK YOU!!


----------



## bass1014 (Apr 26, 2012)

View attachment 2140133View attachment 2140134View attachment 2140135ok so back to growin from an ol fart to you young whipper snappers..wtf is my ol biatchesin the middle doing? i had the mothers on 18 in a drip/top misting system and transplanted into bigger pot,leached with straight nuteless water(well). for 3 days and they started to yellow on the new growth (tops) mainly.. since they started turning i added nutes and there coming back. do they look ok to keep on with flowering them or should i bring them into my veg room?
Another is the clones and seeds are 12/12 from mostly start.. i have been reading and del6666 has convenced me so i come home and put all my seedlings in my bloom room except 3 .. want clones from them first then i will clone from clone from clone from clone well you get it an ol fart can ramble on a bit .. will send more picks when they do more only one week in bloom,


----------



## Nothingreallymatters (Apr 26, 2012)

bass1014 said:


> View attachment 2140133View attachment 2140134View attachment 2140135ok so back to growin from an ol fart to you young whipper snappers..wtf is my ol biatchesin the middle doing? i had the mothers on 18 in a drip/top misting system and transplanted into bigger pot,leached with straight nuteless water(well). for 3 days and they started to yellow on the new growth (tops) mainly.. since they started turning i added nutes and there coming back. do they look ok to keep on with flowering them or should i bring them into my veg room?
> Another is the clones and seeds are 12/12 from mostly start.. i have been reading and del6666 has convenced me so i come home and put all my seedlings in my bloom room except 3 .. want clones from them first then i will clone from clone from clone from clone well you get it an ol fart can ramble on a bit .. will send more picks when they do more only one week in bloom,



Looks like a couple of those fell over.
You had the mother on 18/6? And you wanna know if you should flower?
Why not take those other 3 beans you have through them in bloom and take the clones from the mother you already have?
I am also doing this, but I have no mothers. I have ONE cycle room, and that is flower, I will take my cuttings from the flowering ones and keep multiplying all in the same cycle.

You're choices are:
Keep mothers in veg, (take clones)
Or flower the moms and get new ones.

Up to you dude


----------



## bass1014 (Apr 26, 2012)

thats the whole issue i am having i am blooming out the moms to clear up room so i can use the rest of my room to flower also .. nothing fell over. the mom(bigger ones) are taking up room i have taken 6View attachment 2140205View attachment 2140206 clones from them already on top of the ones in the bloomer..so i have a re-stock for the next 2 week insert. also going to put the other 3 in there also. just waiting on my other clones to get feet first and the seeds by then will be deff. big enough to produce clones going into 12/12 that early.. 
the plant issue is the leaves curling and feel like kaka.. just wondering if they will be ok to bloom at the condition its in now the h is staying @5.6 and at 700 ppm going to jack it up to 1000ppm and put in 2 of those co2 buddy bags that you just hang and they last for 6-9 months... what ya think its getting new green growth but the leave curl os what i'm concerned about on the new the old is coming back ok..


----------



## Nothingreallymatters (Apr 26, 2012)

I say bloom those bitches!!!!


----------



## bass1014 (Apr 26, 2012)

lmao that's my sentiments exactly theu have all been slammed into 12/12 from 18-24 on to bud .. let's rock and roll...... will keep these growin and show off my babies thru n thru.. oh how in the hell do your clones root in 12/12 if you are only using a flower room???


----------



## Nothingreallymatters (Apr 26, 2012)

bass1014 said:


> lmao that's my sentiments exactly theu have all been slammed into 12/12 from 18-24 on to bud .. let's rock and roll...... will keep these growin and show off my babies thru n thru.. oh how in the hell do your clones root in 12/12 if you are only using a flower room???



Keep me posted I wanna see 

Well I was gonna take the cuttings from my veg room, but I saw that you can take them from flower too.
So, they do take longer to root, about 3.5-4weeks. But once they root there already about 4/5 inches. So chopsticks and twisty ties for support. Bit I just took everything in veg and switched it all too flower. Once the moms harvest I'll have room for about 20 more cuttings..


----------



## bass1014 (Apr 26, 2012)

i did the same but this thread made me change my mind so now all but clones and 3 are in veg so i think i am going to make a 3x3 box with a fold up door and a 150 hps for clones, and i can sit my shorties on the box if i have to.. next grow will be huge for me i will have about 10-16 single or close to single cola monsters .. thank you god for the gift of herb to grow.. and people like RIU to help us along.. how long does your subscription take to get approved? 
KEEP ON GROWIN


----------



## Nothingreallymatters (Apr 26, 2012)

Check this out bass.

This is basically what I do, I'm only on this thread for a question for del about seeds and cloning in flowering.

Check this out: https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=69713&highlight=dr+bud


----------



## del66666 (Apr 26, 2012)

Nothingreallymatters said:


> So it does work!
> What do you mean you lost you're touch, did it evecualy stop working?
> 
> And about you're seeds. Do you harvest you're own? Or do you buy them?


just seemed to lose my touch for cloning, had a hi fail rate...........glad though really or i would have been stuck on the same old strain....


----------



## Nothingreallymatters (Apr 26, 2012)

del66666 said:


> just seemed to lose my touch for cloning, had a hi fail rate...........glad though really or i would have been stuck on the same old strain....



Well it's as easy as planting a seed through it in 12/12 and take clones of that strain to have it for longer... Right?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 27, 2012)

Nothingreallymatters said:


> Well it's as easy as planting a seed through it in 12/12 and take clones of that strain to have it for longer... Right?


yes mate cloning suites some people and you can save a good pheno but there are a lot of strains to try and so little time in this life...........just someting about seeds i like but each to their own method...


----------



## del66666 (Apr 27, 2012)

okay im in the firtst week ish of flower with my kiwi skunks, my cab is left in darkness for 12 1/2 hours, my intention is to increase dark hours over the flowering period to 15 hours dark and 9 hours light......


----------



## supchaka (Apr 27, 2012)

Diggy Dog at 54 days
View attachment 2141537
View attachment 2141538
View attachment 2141539


----------



## bass1014 (Apr 27, 2012)

hey so school an ol fart here if you will.. wouldnt more dark hours give it more chances to mold or just stunt bud growth? i know most of the budding process is in the dark but i didn't know the more dark the better outcome or yield ... how does that work del?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 27, 2012)

bass1014 said:


> hey so school an ol fart here if you will.. wouldnt more dark hours give it more chances to mold or just stunt bud growth? i know most of the budding process is in the dark but i didn't know the more dark the better outcome or yield ... how does that work del?


i knew someone who used to cut light hours down and add more wattage to finish quick....i have plenty of light.........and been talking to a mate who cuts his down to 9 hours , he swears resin production and size of bud increase........ive messed around with my light schedule a little before but never that much but am willing to try..........after all once upon a time i wouldnt have believed that going 12-12 from seed could produce the monsters it does..


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 27, 2012)

del66666 said:


> okay im in the firtst week ish of flower with my kiwi skunks, my cab is left in darkness for 12 1/2 hours, my intention is to increase dark hours over the flowering period to 15 hours dark and 9 hours light......


that's GOOD, it will lower your carbon footprint

del's gone all green on us!


----------



## del66666 (Apr 27, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> that's GOOD, it will lower your carbon footprint
> 
> del's gone all green on us!


for sure i am...........im using candles instead of hps next...


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 27, 2012)

hahahahaha


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 27, 2012)

I use part-time solar power...


----------



## del66666 (Apr 27, 2012)

cant beat it, she should have a glass of martini and some sunglasses on


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 27, 2012)

What size Candles? lol...rw


----------



## bass1014 (Apr 27, 2012)

lmao.. i too am a believer ..lord have mercy ...so i think i am going to try that .. every week i will drop my time a half hour a week and see how that turns out.. so from a firm believer of vegging and now i have 9 doing 12/12 from seed and now i am turning down my timer to get more dark hours.. who says you cant teach an ol dog new tricks..lol..OH AND GOOD LUCK WITH THE CANDLES YOU SHOULD HAVE DECENT C02 WITH THAT HARVEST..LMAO.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Apr 27, 2012)

del66666 said:


> i knew someone who used to cut light hours down and add more wattage to finish quick....i have plenty of light.........and been talking to a mate who cuts his down to 9 hours , he swears resin production and size of bud increase........ive messed around with my light schedule a little before but never that much but am willing to try..........after all once upon a time i wouldnt have believed that going 12-12 from seed could produce the monsters it does..


ooooooooooooooo that sounds interesting..............


----------



## crayc (Apr 27, 2012)

hey dudes, i found 2 orange spots on 2 of my plants. it was like powdery. smudged on my fingers, what is that.is it poop from an insect or mold


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 27, 2012)

Evening peeps my Black Rose x Exodus Cheese 12/12 from seeeeeeeeeeeeed!!!! Smells of oranges lol

https://www.rollitup.org/members/scotia1982-178870-albums-black-rose-x-exodus-cheese-picture2141925t-2012-04-22-10-23.jpg

https://www.rollitup.org/members/scotia1982-178870-albums-black-rose-x-exodus-cheese-picture2141926t-2012-04-22-10-22.jpg

https://www.rollitup.org/members/scotia1982-178870-albums-black-rose-x-exodus-cheese-picture2141927t-2012-04-22-10-22.jpg


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 27, 2012)

Arrrrrrgh sorry for links folks laptop playin up


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 27, 2012)

Orange rose cheese? lull

Dammnit You got me all excited, let me know if I can try help with the pics.
I was so gutted when mine turned out to be a boy :/


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 27, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Orange rose cheese? lull
> 
> Dammnit You got me all excited, let me know if I can try help with the pics.
> I was so gutted when mine turned out to be a boy :/


Yeah mate fuck know's with the smell, was very spicey when growin but now its hangin reminds me of when u peel an orange lol... Still got a few of the pips left so will be poppin more soon, doin some Black Rose x BSB 12/12 this time jst waitin on them poppin


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 27, 2012)

best a can do lol


----------



## fir3dragon (Apr 27, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> best a can do lolView attachment 2142078View attachment 2142079View attachment 2142080



what the hell? a webcam photo is better... least we can see it


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 28, 2012)

Leme know how the xtra dakness does dell.. I've heard adding extra light towards the end of flowering will speed up the process of flowering... so u can harvest sooner.. but you lose yield and potency... sooo I guess in theory u would get a bigger yield and more potency/trich production.  but it may take. Lil longer to finish floering. But I'm sure it will be worth it!


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 28, 2012)

yes del the extra darkness should force more resin for the plant to survive. gonna do a 72 hour darkness at the end of my grow myself.


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 28, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> Leme know how the xtra dakness does dell.. I've heard adding extra light towards the end of flowering will speed up the process of flowering... so u can harvest sooner.. but you lose yield and potency... sooo I guess in theory u would get a bigger yield and more potency/trich production.  but it may take. Lil longer to finish floering. But I'm sure it will be worth it!


I done a 7/12 light experiment.....Ill find the thread


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 28, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/452142-supersillybillys-light-experiment.html


----------



## del66666 (Apr 28, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/452142-supersillybillys-light-experiment.html


it turned out pretty good didnt it mate?


----------



## kether noir (Apr 28, 2012)

*so, the critical jack, super silver haze, & super silver sour diesel haze are all doing well. these being 12/12 from seed.
ill put pics up soon.*


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 28, 2012)

kether noir said:


> *so, the critical jack, super silver haze, & super silver sour diesel haze are all doing well. these being 12/12 from seed.
> ill put pics up soon.*


 Cool!!!!..rw


----------



## jamaica47 (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Apr 29, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Breakfast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello fellow 12ers Im a bit concerned that im having slow growth, im on day 11 since they popped and are on this big on average. Grown in coco and given just water PH'd at 5.8, am i just worrying about nothing or do you think somethings up with what im doing????


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 29, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Hello fellow 12ers Im a bit concerned that im having slow growth, im on day 11 since they popped and are on this big on average. Grown in coco and given just water PH'd at 5.8, am i just worrying about nothing or do you think somethings up with what im doing????


um no thats small. i think this was my plant at day 11


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 29, 2012)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Breakfast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You have given out to much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 29, 2012)

lagarrettBLUNT said:


> um no thats small. i think this was my plant at day 11 View attachment 2145516


Yeah i thought so i was looking back at my last grow and they were twice the size. Anyone have a any ideas WHY?


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 29, 2012)

5.8 is a little low. 6.5 is supposed to be optimal. could be your problem. sometimes plants take forever to develop roots.


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 29, 2012)

then again now i read someone else saying use 5.5-6.0 or nute lockout. -head smack- del where are you someone has a coco question lol!


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 29, 2012)

Soil PH should be 6.2-6.5 and coco 5.8 so don't think thats the problem


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 29, 2012)

yeah possibly the roots man, any advanced questions im sure whenever del hops on here he will answer with great detail.

well not that the roots are a problem but they could be settling.


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 29, 2012)

View attachment 2145565 to bad i dont have one for coco


----------



## del66666 (Apr 29, 2012)

lagarrettBLUNT said:


> then again now i read someone else saying use 5.5-6.0 or nute lockout. -head smack- del where are you someone has a coco question lol!


i run coco at around 5.5-5.8............i never ph if i use soil...........


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 29, 2012)

What do you think Del? Dragon said it was probably time to add nutes


----------



## del66666 (Apr 29, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> What do you think Del? Dragon said it was probably time to add nutes


mine get 20 percent nutes from day 1 mate...........


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok cool time to add nutes then, cheers


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 29, 2012)

They do look a tad small, ph is fine at 5.8 
like del I start at about 1/4 strength as soon as I see green
Also I use rhiz at 1/2 to full strength when they are young, it really helps establish the root system
I find sometimes when they are throwing down roots there's not a lot happening up top, then as soon as well rooted it just explodes up top (that's what she said..)



Serial Violator said:


> Hello fellow 12ers Im a bit concerned that im having slow growth, im on day 11 since they popped and are on this big on average. Grown in coco and given just water PH'd at 5.8, am i just worrying about nothing or do you think somethings up with what im doing????


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 29, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> They do look a tad small, ph is fine at 5.8
> like del I start at about 1/4 strength as soon as I see green
> Also I use rhiz at 1/2 to full strength when they are young, it really helps establish the root system
> I find sometimes when they are throwing down roots there's not a lot happening up top, then as soon as well rooted it just explodes up top (that's what she said..)


haha that last part gave me a nice laugh. yeah when those plants are establishing roots it feels like watching grass....no fun :/.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm almost out of rhiz, but I always dose down towards the end.

I am completely out of zym though :/ I been running without it just to see what happens, but I do think it helps, supposedly breaks down old roots, promoting nutrient up take.

Whats your view del? Any magic zym formulas you use? I was using canna but thinking of maybe switching to h&g multi


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 29, 2012)

Also one more thing, I noticed from the pic, I also water small amounts at the start, but to be on the safe side rather water the entire pot with a 10% run off.. May or may not be related But it's not gonna hurt..




Serial Violator said:


> Hello fellow 12ers Im a bit concerned that im having slow growth, im on day 11 since they popped and are on this big on average. Grown in coco and given just water PH'd at 5.8, am i just worrying about nothing or do you think somethings up with what im doing????


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 29, 2012)

anyone ever ran 12/12 from seed in a bubble bucket ?


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 29, 2012)

Heya RobbieP, think amber may have..
Hows you fella?



RobbieP said:


> anyone ever ran 12/12 from seed in a bubble bucket ?


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 29, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Heya RobbieP, think amber may have..
> Hows you fella?


im good mate , still here from time to time , just lurk on this thread and maybe 1 or 2 others reading up stuff 
you played with the slh x BB yet mate ?


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 29, 2012)

not yet, waiting for this lot to finish..
anyone grown them out yet? I saw HC was doing them, but then suddenly he wasn't?
it's definitely up top on my list... 
did you ever give it a name? I just called it the super lemon bubblebomb lol
I passed a few onto DAT, hope you don't mind.. did you see my email?



RobbieP said:


> im good mate , still here from time to time , just lurk on this thread and maybe 1 or 2 others reading up stuff
> you played with the slh x BB yet mate ?


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 29, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> not yet, waiting for this lot to finish..
> anyone grown them out yet? I saw HC was doing them, but then suddenly he wasn't?
> it's definitely up top on my list...
> did you ever give it a name? I just called it the super lemon bubblebomb lol
> I passed a few onto DAT, hope you don't mind.. did you see my email?


not sure if ive seen ya email or not mate hahaha , im abit slack at minute , got shit loads going on , missus is 4 month preggers and constantly ill !  
Yeah i called it starburst Haze 

bloody hell, amber will have most the stock at this rate lmao im sure scotia sent her some of his aswell  

i got some pityfull plants in flower at minute so im thinking i might germ a fem seed and throw it in a bubble bucket , it will only be a few weeks behind the others and the last few weeks it will get all the light to itself so could work out ok


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 29, 2012)

Here's a mystery sativa plant 85 days from seed; Last pic is a jack widow also 85 days from seed...rw


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 29, 2012)

congrats to you and the missus.. must be hell dealing with though lol

any ideas of what you gonna throw in? have you got a shortlist?



RobbieP said:


> not sure if ive seen ya email or not mate hahaha , im abit slack at minute , got shit loads going on , missus is 4 month preggers and constantly ill !
> Yeah i called it starburst Haze
> 
> bloody hell, amber will have most the stock at this rate lmao im sure scotia sent her some of his aswell
> ...


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 29, 2012)

gonna throw in a Great White Shark Fem seed ... just put it in water to germ 

just in the process of making my bubble bucket


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 29, 2012)

View attachment 2145918View attachment 2145919View attachment 2145920View attachment 2145921View attachment 2145922


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 29, 2012)

Why not crack a few of ur own creation Rob, show us how its dne??? lol


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 29, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Why not crack a few of ur own creation Rob, show us how its dne??? lol


cus there not fems and i aint got time to piss about with sexing them mate , need a decent bit of smoke before i pack up when babies due , gonna have to shut down just before babies here until everyone has gotten bored with the random baby visits ... then ill be back on it and then ill be doing the Starburst haze


----------



## crayc (Apr 29, 2012)

I just noticed i have been posting my outdoor 12/12 in the indoor grow section lol. Anywho i think i have spidermites. The leaves have holes on them. ugh. the ones with holes on it one half of the leaf goes limp. I will spray neem oil and monterey garden spray with spisonad daiily, could i do it once in the morning and once in the evening? thanks


----------



## Rcb (Apr 29, 2012)

after growing through this entire thead and seeing all the pics ive talked it out with a couple buddys of mine were gona have a little local party cup competition i will more in likey make a thead for it ha , thank you everyone for the inspiring pictures and words  happy sunday


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 29, 2012)

will let you all know when i pop starburst haze. congratulaions Robbie on the new additon to your family. That totally sux about shutting down for the "guests" .
Miss Pheobe dam that is one awesome massive girl you grew, congrats on that . Was that your first Coco grow? outstanding!
chb44 that C99 looks mighty tasty.

In my 12/12 phototron i have Smelly Cherry (cheery cheese livers)
Its been a really slow start . Here im at over 3 and a half weeks and shes rather small in comparision to my other 12/12 fs grows. I guess the flouresents take more time. 
Feeding TNT, Cal mag anda drop of super thrive. temps steay with a fan and humidifer round 75-85 degrees and 50 % humidity. I have a feeling this is going to be a really long grow but thats fine cuz i aint paying for electricity.lol. my apartment sounds like a fukin jet engine. might be looking into a dyi noise control box but i have vaulted cielings and can bugie cord it up.later stoners.
have a wonderful sunday.


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 29, 2012)

check your email 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> will let you all know when i pop starburst haze. congratulaions Robbie on the new additon to your family. That totally sux about shutting down for the "guests" .
> Miss Pheobe dam that is one awesome massive girl you grew, congrats on that . Was that your first Coco grow? outstanding!
> chb44 that C99 looks mighty tasty.
> 
> ...


----------



## crayc (Apr 29, 2012)

My fastbud autoflower has i guess you call them calyx... is she turning into a hermy, i had an autoflower before that turned hermi under 12/12 in the sun. check my maui waui... you see how that leaf is limp with holes on it... spider mites? thanks


----------



## Bluejeans (Apr 29, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> anyone ever ran 12/12 from seed in a bubble bucket ?


I have. It did well. I did a Kaya Gold 12/12 from seed. The plant got about 18" tall and if I recall, I got a little over 1/2 an ounce off of her. Of course, at the time, I didn't have a clue what I was doing. I'd expect you could get much better results. It was my first grow and DWC to boot.

Edit: I was also using CFL's...just for comparison purposes.


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 30, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> They do look a tad small, ph is fine at 5.8
> like del I start at about 1/4 strength as soon as I see green
> Also I use rhiz at 1/2 to full strength when they are young, it really helps establish the root system
> I find sometimes when they are throwing down roots there's not a lot happening up top, then as soon as well rooted it just explodes up top (that's what she said..)


 Cheers mantszn I added nutes last night Coco a&b,rhizotonic and multizyme


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 30, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Cheers mantszn I added nutes last night Coco a&b,rhizotonic and multizyme


I second mantiszn on his advice to water fully until runoff and with coco you really need to feed at least a little from the get-go. Unlike soil, coco has zero nutrients on it's own.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 30, 2012)

crayc said:


> My fastbud autoflower has i guess you call them calyx... is she turning into a hermy, i had an autoflower before that turned hermi under 12/12 in the sun. check my maui waui... you see how that leaf is limp with holes on it... spider mites? thanks


crayc, you're really having a helluva time there with your grow! That partially eaten leaf looks like snail or caterpillar damage to me. Neem will scare away the caterpillars and sterilize them, I'm not sure if it's effective against snails...just scatter some snail bait around the ground where your plants are.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 30, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Here's a mystery sativa plant 85 days from seed;View attachment 2145785View attachment 2145787View attachment 2145786View attachment 2145788 Last pic is a jack widow also 85 days from seed...rw


Damn! I just have to say, that mystery plant looks like a winner! Do you have any clones from it?


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 30, 2012)

Just 30 reg. seeds. It got thin stems and I been tying the buds up, they are too heavy for stems.They say you can clone in flower, so I going to try it, today or more likely tomorrow. Thanks on the plant....rw


----------



## boneyards (Apr 30, 2012)

So here's my 12-12 from seed guys and gals.I'm running a 400 wat hps with ffof and nutes you see in the last pic. The first pic is of my Nyc Diesel about 6 weks old. Just showed her white pistils last week. My Nirvana white widow fems just popped out of the soil on friday. Anything I can improve on? i'm trying to get as much as possible outta these youngins.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 30, 2012)

Boneyard keep us posted, I'm also thinking about getting a 400w HPS for 12-12fs. You got a thread? What size pots?


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Apr 30, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> I have. It did well. I did a Kaya Gold 12/12 from seed. The plant got about 18" tall and if I recall, I got a little over 1/2 an ounce off of her. Of course, at the time, I didn't have a clue what I was doing. I'd expect you could get much better results. It was my first grow and DWC to boot.
> 
> Edit: I was also using CFL's...just for comparison purposes.



********Like*********

(when are they going to put the Like button back? annnnnoyinggggg)


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Apr 30, 2012)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> ********Like*********
> 
> (when are they going to put the Like button back? annnnnoyinggggg)



Facebook literally OWNS "like" now and if you use it on your forum they'll sue your ASS!


----------



## Rcb (Apr 30, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> Facebook literally OWNS "like" now and if you use it on your forum they'll sue your ASS!


haha really... rollitup needs a "highfive" or "DeservesBongRip" Button


----------



## supchaka (Apr 30, 2012)

Dog just entered week 9, she'll be hanging within the week. 
View attachment 2147825
View attachment 2147826


----------



## boneyards (Apr 30, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Boneyard keep us posted, I'm also thinking about getting a 400w HPS for 12-12fs. You got a thread? What size pots?



I used to run cfl's and as soon as i made the switch to the hps I could see an instant improvement in growth. I bought my hps off amazon for 125$ so if you're growing on a budget it's a great choice. Right now i just have the batwing reflector but I plan to upgrade in the next month or so. My lil' D is in a 2 gallon bucket and I plan on putting the WW's in 2 gallon containers once they start rooting well. Next week I'll be giving them their first dose of CalMg+ and General Organics Bio Root. I also just recieved a sample pack by Botanicare that included their Pure Blend Grow, Pure Blend Pro Bloom and CalMg+. Do you think I could use the Grow to give to my WW's until they show sex? I plan On starting a thread here next week when the other girls are a bit more interesting to look at


----------



## ActionHanks (Apr 30, 2012)

I'd go for it. I run botanicare's CN17 line, and the Grow line seems pretty well balanced and hard to over do. I'm a mad noob and it served me pretty well during veg.


----------



## OldLuck (Apr 30, 2012)

ActionHanks said:


> I'd go for it. I run botanicare's CN17 line, and the Grow line seems pretty well balanced and hard to over do. I'm a mad noob and it served me pretty well during veg.


I use botanicare nute line up also. Very happy with them.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 30, 2012)

Supchaka looks awesome dude!!! What's your yield going to be?

Boneyard what CFLs did you use? The 400w was $125?


----------



## roofwayne (Apr 30, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Supchaka looks awesome dude!!! What's your yield going to be?
> 
> Boneyard what CFLs did you use? The 400w was $125?


ECP; Probably the same system I got from amazon, I got mine in nov for 100.00 shipped, it was a new product then...rw


----------



## M4sT3rM1nD (Apr 30, 2012)

Just showed sex a couple days ago. Regular bagseed. Testing the whole system out. About 4 weeks in.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 30, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Supchaka looks awesome dude!!! What's your yield going to be?
> 
> Boneyard what CFLs did you use? The 400w was $125?


The yield won't be a lot. I've kinda noticed plants making seed don't get as big as plants not pollinated.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 30, 2012)

very nice doggie in the window supchalka


----------



## chb444220 (May 1, 2012)

got great results from my CFL's. =) only did 1-2 plants at a time. but yielded between 2 1/2 - 3 1/2 ounces dry. if u look at the pic in my avatar.... thats a white widow i grew with CFL's only. vegged for 3 weeks and flowered for 8 weeks. yielded 3 1/2 ounces. =) funny ive actually lost yields after switching to the 400 watt HPS. lol. but im growing more plants at a time. soo withing an 8 week period.. im probly getting more.


----------



## mantiszn (May 1, 2012)

Looks like I've finally sold my old DR60ii, hood and other bits and pieces, took long enough.
At least it means I can now replace my cooltube.. thinking magnum xxxl


----------



## I85BLAX (May 1, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Looks like I've finally sold my old DR60ii, hood and other bits and pieces, took long enough.
> At least it means I can now replace my cooltube.. thinking magnum xxxl


^^^like^^^


----------



## jaxl (May 1, 2012)

after running a few single plant 12-12 from seed runs im going to try and set up a perpetual grow but have a question before i start. im fixing to get another 400 watt light to make 800 watts how many plants would yall suggest me put under them? another question is should i do 1 hps and 1 mh or just go with 2 hps?


----------



## del66666 (May 1, 2012)

jaxl said:


> after running a few single plant 12-12 from seed runs im going to try and set up a perpetual grow but have a question before i start. im fixing to get another 400 watt light to make 800 watts how many plants would yall suggest me put under them? another question is should i do 1 hps and 1 mh or just go with 2 hps?


i run a 600 and 400 dual spec hps in a 1m x 1.2m cab and ive got 8 which is at least 1 to many...............less is sometimes more


----------



## chb444220 (May 1, 2012)

heyy dell. this MOD (mother of destruction.... **if any1 has any info on this strain i would LOVE to hear. i do not know anything about it. got it as a clone) looks very similar to that kiwi skunk u had running. got a clone of her. might 12-12 a few clones of it once i establish a small mother plant. this is my 1st time growing it.. but it stays short and bushy. smells like fruit/candy. looks like it will finish up at 8 weeks. seems like a good 12-12'er. =) the cindys are ctually great for 12-12 from clone. they dont branch out at all.. they would be great for sog 12-12. anyways... keep up the greta work del... the best 12-12 grows i have ever seen... im sure every1 agrees with me. lol.


----------



## jaxl (May 1, 2012)

thanks for the quick advice i can have up to 2m x 2m but have it cut in half right now with mylar. im going to be growing in 5 gal hempy buckets will probly not be doing perpetual and just going with 5 plants.


----------



## boneyards (May 1, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Supchaka looks awesome dude!!! What's your yield going to be?
> 
> Boneyard what CFLs did you use? The 400w was $125?


With S&H the total ended up being 125$ When my Diesel just popped I was using 6 23 watt 2700k bulbs which at the time was plenty.


----------



## samsmiffy (May 1, 2012)

Whats the best time to take a clone during 12/12 from seed guys?


----------



## East Coast Pro (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Boneyard keep us posted!! Send me a friend request..


----------



## bass1014 (May 1, 2012)

so how long does it take a reg seed to show it's true colors?? i got a few beans from my son in laws care giver, there supposededly super silver haze and he couldn't promise me girls but there some sorta silver haze.. just dont want to harm my others. i watch them every day but this 12/12 from seed is new to me.. i'm a virgin 12/12 er... i know everything else are girls..


----------



## roofwayne (May 1, 2012)

3 to 5 weeks...rw


----------



## I85BLAX (May 1, 2012)

bass1014 said:


> so how long does it take a reg seed to show it's true colors?? i got a few beans from my son in laws care giver, there supposededly super silver haze and he couldn't promise me girls but there some sorta silver haze.. just dont want to harm my others. i watch them every day but this 12/12 from seed is new to me.. i'm a virgin 12/12 er... i know everything else are girls..


Maybe 25days


----------



## supchaka (May 1, 2012)

bass1014 said:


> so how long does it take a reg seed to show it's true colors?? i got a few beans from my son in laws care giver, there supposededly super silver haze and he couldn't promise me girls but there some sorta silver haze.. just dont want to harm my others. i watch them every day but this 12/12 from seed is new to me.. i'm a virgin 12/12 er... i know everything else are girls..


What I've been growing always shows by 18 days and I've started a gaggle of them. The dog showed in 19 I think.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 1, 2012)

yeah but he's running sativa dominant


----------



## Bluejeans (May 2, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Just 30 reg. seeds. It got thin stems and I been tying the buds up, they are too heavy for stems.They say you can clone in flower, so I going to try it, today or more likely tomorrow. Thanks on the plant....rw


You can and it is pretty cool to watch, but be prepared to w a i t a l o o o n g time... LOLView attachment 2150538

Here's my clone from a bud project. It took about 8 weeks for this whole progression.


View attachment 2150536 


I'll probably never do it again, but it was a great experiement and like I said, very interesting to watch as that stalk grew up out of the bud and the bud just sort of dissolved around the base.


----------



## roofwayne (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for that Blue, I going to try later. I like trying new thing, cut down on the crazy ideas.lol...rw


----------



## bass1014 (May 2, 2012)

thanks crew for the info i will keep on lookin for ballsacks..lol


----------



## roofwayne (May 2, 2012)

Kind of what you do.lol I am never sure till it flowering...rw.


----------



## mantiszn (May 2, 2012)

And even then you sometimes have to keep checking.. With some strains anyway




roofwayne said:


> Kind of what you do.lol I am never sure till it flowering...rw.


----------



## roofwayne (May 2, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> And even then you sometimes have to keep checking.. With some strains anyway


 I think I check till harvest.lol...rw


----------



## supchaka (May 2, 2012)

She came down early!
[video=youtube_share;ciHpw0R4bI0]http://youtu.be/ciHpw0R4bI0[/video]


----------



## I85BLAX (May 2, 2012)

supchaka said:


> She came down early!
> [video=youtube_share;ciHpw0R4bI0]http://youtu.be/ciHpw0R4bI0[/video]


Is that you channel?


----------



## supchaka (May 2, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Is that you channel?


Yes sir, that is my channel! Fairly new.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 2, 2012)

I'm gonna sub!


----------



## supchaka (May 2, 2012)

Well right on then


----------



## ActionHanks (May 2, 2012)

+rep looking great chaka
If i heard correctly you said you crossed to get these seeds, so you pollinated? I have around 20 seeds or so from various orders, a lot of different genetics, but I'm not too sure about pollen at all. What week (or general time frame) is appropriate for pulling pollen from males while avoiding un-intentional pollination?

I want to run a perpetual 12-12, and I'm going to need a lot of seeds


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (May 3, 2012)

mantiszn...How's the TD coming along, did you chop her yet? Mine is 12 weeks and still mostly clear trichs!


----------



## del66666 (May 3, 2012)

very very nice.................


----------



## samsmiffy (May 3, 2012)

Whats the best time for taking clones from 12/12 from seed?


----------



## del66666 (May 3, 2012)

samsmiffy said:


> Whats the best time for taking clones from 12/12 from seed?


thats a good question........ive done it in the first few weeks of flower.....


----------



## I85BLAX (May 3, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> mantiszn...How's the TD coming along, did you chop her yet? Mine is 12 weeks and still mostly clear trichs!


Yes, most of the phenos seem to be a lot longer flowering than the breeders window stated!


----------



## I85BLAX (May 3, 2012)

samsmiffy said:


> Whats the best time for taking clones from 12/12 from seed?


I would say prior to flowering, but I would be scared to stunt the growth! K.I.G.


----------



## mantiszn (May 3, 2012)

I question what light cycle dem clones will receive too..



I85BLAX said:


> I would say prior to flowering, but I would be scared to stunt the growth! K.I.G.


Haha. No bud, haven't touched her yet.. Going on 13 weeks from seed, she's not swelling at all.. Seems to have Hit a plateau.. She stinks real good though.. Gonna start juicing her with overdrive and see if it helps push her along a bit.

My Tahoe is looking incredible though kushy as hell.

Your TD Looking bang tidy...



SmokeYourOwn said:


> mantiszn...How's the TD coming along, did you chop her yet? Mine is 12 weeks and still mostly clear trichs!


----------



## Kratose (May 3, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Looking nice! Good FIM Job pic.23


I know its been a few days since I posted this but wanted to say thanks. Good eye that you noticed the FIM.


----------



## Kratose (May 3, 2012)

Not sure if I showed you guys but check out what a buddy of mine dropped off. Its featured on my blog as the bud of the week. Was very good. Its Granddaddy Purps. 

I got a few seeds, one germinated, but its not doing so well. It is shriveling up and dieing. Not sure I can save it. Sucks because I really wanted those genetics. Very beautiful bud. I am sure I can get more seeds from my buddy thou.

OH, and before I post the picture I am accepting and in need of some bud of the week submissions. If you got some nice bud shots head over to my blog and submit them. Blog address is in my Sig. Now for that pic.

View attachment 2152812View attachment 2152814


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (May 3, 2012)

> *Going on 13 weeks from seed, she's not swelling at all.. Seems to have Hit a plateau.. She stinks real good though.. *


I'm at that same plateau and the over-ripe fruit smell is STRONG in this one! Mine has been getting only Cannazym and Frosty Mug for a week now and I've decreased the photoperiod to 10/14 in my closet because DAMN! haha


----------



## Serial Violator (May 4, 2012)

Here's a Super Lemon Haze and a Greenhouse exo cheese 2-3 weeks form the chop maybe less


----------



## del66666 (May 4, 2012)

anyone get the attitude promo? good deal this month........a crap pic of me cab..


----------



## del66666 (May 4, 2012)

Kratose said:


> Not sure if I showed you guys but check out what a buddy of mine dropped off. Its featured on my blog as the bud of the week. Was very good. Its Granddaddy Purps.
> 
> I got a few seeds, one germinated, but its not doing so well. It is shriveling up and dieing. Not sure I can save it. Sucks because I really wanted those genetics. Very beautiful bud. I am sure I can get more seeds from my buddy thou.
> 
> ...


wow really is purple...........


----------



## del66666 (May 4, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Here's a Super Lemon Haze and a Greenhouse exo cheese 2-3 weeks form the chop maybe less


cracking looking bud mate......


----------



## Kratose (May 4, 2012)

del66666 said:


> wow really is purple...........


Yeah it was wicket purple with neon orange hairs. The smell was indescribable. Very strong smell but I never smelled anything like it before. You wouldn't even need to look at it to know it was good. Just smell it and if your a grower and connoisseur like we are you would automatically know its special.

Your girls are looking good del. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (May 4, 2012)

del66666 said:


> anyone get the attitude promo? good deal this month........a crap pic of me cab..


lol Del, I'm sure you could squeeze another plant in there somewhere!


----------



## I85BLAX (May 4, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Here's a Super Lemon Haze and a Greenhouse exo cheese 2-3 weeks form the chop maybe less


The S.L.H. took a dive, huh? Looking nice!!!


----------



## Serial Violator (May 4, 2012)

I bent them over a little to get the light closer to the next lot ti stop the stretch and then it just collapsed on its own so i had to support it instead


----------



## kether noir (May 4, 2012)

*hey mates her is a picture of my 'super silver' 12/12 from seed.* *15 days*







*ill put up some pics of the 'critical jack' and 'super silver sour diesel haze' also 12/12 from bean.*


----------



## I85BLAX (May 4, 2012)

kether noir said:


> *hey mates her is a picture of my 'super silver' 12/12 from seed.* *15 days*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^like^^^


----------



## roofwayne (May 4, 2012)

Dead center this time, kether!!!!...rw


----------



## Buddyholi (May 4, 2012)

Hi guys I would like to join the 12/12 from seed club ,read up to p.452 ,took me a week love it ! Just finishing off some fruit chronic then im 12 /12 .got 10 fem grapefruit gonna do 6 or 9 under 400 hps .


----------



## roofwayne (May 4, 2012)

Your in!!!..rw


----------



## East Coast Pro (May 4, 2012)

Buddyholi keep us updated!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2012)

Guess What?


----------



## C.Indica (May 4, 2012)

Doc.. My parakeet died yesterday.
Found him laying face first in the corner.
But he was doing great that morning and the day before.

Just the one left now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2012)

gasp! PIKCLE DIED too! last week. this is horrible news. RIP 
im so sorry, are your eyes swollen from crying.?
i know it hurst bad right now, but as time goes by it does get easier and 
the memories will always be there for you
she or he was so lucky to have someone love him as much as you did.sounds like a heart attack.


----------



## kether noir (May 4, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> ^^^like^^^





roofwayne said:


> Dead center this time, kether!!!!...rw


*thanks then mates
*


----------



## moneytalks420 (May 4, 2012)

the 2 tallest plants are my chem dog and hawaiian snow. they have veeged 3 weeks and it is now day 12 of 12-12. the mid size in the middle of the 2 vegged for 1 week. and the 4 in the back are 12-12 from seed =). exodus cheese hawaiian snow and chem dog are my 3 strains. the 2 taller plants have showed sex and they are forming buds. any tips would be helpful. im using flowering nutes too. more updates at the end of the month.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 5, 2012)

well anyway im poppin a couple starburst haze gifted by the ferry... yes you are corrrect.. the cross is BUBBLEBOMB x SUPER LEMON Haze..
this strain.. elite UK strain. I believe HAS NEVER BEEN GROWN BEFORE!!!! and i got my hot little paws on it.. germin right now here in the USA.. just 60 miles north of the MEXIcan Border!!! eat your hearts out starburst and skittles.
what better way to celebrate Cinco Da Mayo! 
asta la vista babies.


----------



## Buddyholi (May 5, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Buddyholi keep us updated!!


Cheers will do ,2 weeks left on my 3 fruity chronic juice and 1 nl x big bud freebie from herbies ,250 hps ,had to chop the bottom half off 1 fcj as ive no smoke left cause I hate buying,just added my red 250 cfl too for last 2 wks .


----------



## East Coast Pro (May 5, 2012)

Buddyholi said:


> Cheers will do ,2 weeks left on my 3 fruity chronic juice and 1 nl x big bud freebie from herbies ,250 hps ,had to chop the bottom half off 1 fcj as ive no smoke left cause I hate buying,just added my red 250 cfl too for last 2 wks .


Oh you use a 250w HPS? I thought it was a 400, must have been someone else haha still keep us posted, I want to see what a 250 does 12-12 from seed.


----------



## Kratose (May 5, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Guess What?



Chicken butt...

I dunno? Or when you told us about that strain you got your paws on was what? That's awesome. Wonder if its going to be a long flower.


----------



## Buddyholi (May 5, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Oh you use a 250w HPS? I thought it was a 400, must have been someone else haha still keep us posted, I want to see what a 250 does 12-12 from seed.


Im using 250 hps just now ,getting a 400 for next grow of grapefruit on 12/12 from seed .


----------



## East Coast Pro (May 5, 2012)

Gotcha..so the plants under the 250w aren't 12-12fs? What kind of yields you get with the 250?


----------



## Buddyholi (May 5, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Gotcha..so the plants under the 250w aren't 12-12fs? What kind of yields you get with the 250?


No mate normal veg time with all my grows so far ,usually get 1-1/2 oz per plant .been reading this for a while and decided to give it a go.


----------



## Buddyholi (May 5, 2012)

Buddyholi said:


> No mate normal veg time with all my grows so far ,usually get 1-1/2 oz per plant .been reading this for a while and decided to give it a go.


What you got on the go yourself ?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2012)

Kratose said:


> Chicken butt...
> 
> I dunno? Or when you told us about that strain you got your paws on was what? That's awesome. Wonder if its going to be a long flower.



ahah, no one has ever called me chicken butt before...heheheh.. thats funny! 
yes, thats what i was getting at..hehe
i dont knwo but i will be the very first one in the WHOLE world to smoke this strain, sometimes i just can believe the magnitide of this! 
HAPPY 420 
time to toke it up !


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2012)

i moved my entire fuckin set up today in a world record 4 HOURS.. yes all by myself . I broke down my tent , 2 lights, 2 filters, 3 inline fans, all the ducting the entire tent.
fuckin cable guys made me do it. BUt it looks GGGREEATT. and its in the back room now so im going to change out my door knob for a key lock one to keep it top secret!


----------



## kether noir (May 6, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i moved my entire fuckin set up today in a world record 4 HOURS.. yes all by myself . I broke down my tent , 2 lights, 2 filters, 3 inline fans, all the ducting the entire tent.
> fuckin cable guys made me do it. BUt it looks GGGREEATT. and its in the back room now so im going to change out my door knob for a key lock one to keep it top secret!


*very nice doc.*


----------



## ogkush420 (May 6, 2012)

My 8ball kush 35 to 40 days old


----------



## I85BLAX (May 6, 2012)

ogkush420 said:


> My 8ball kush 35 to 40 days oldView attachment 2156929View attachment 2156940View attachment 2156941


I really like 8ball Kush!


----------



## roofwayne (May 6, 2012)

Wouldn't take much to make me like 8 ball kush!!!!!!!.....rw


----------



## I85BLAX (May 6, 2012)

^^^like^^^


----------



## roofwayne (May 6, 2012)

^^^^^Like^^^^...rw


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (May 6, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i moved my entire fuckin set up today in a world record 4 HOURS.. yes all by myself . I broke down my tent , 2 lights, 2 filters, 3 inline fans, all the ducting the entire tent.
> fuckin cable guys made me do it. BUt it looks GGGREEATT. and its in the back room now so im going to change out my door knob for a key lock one to keep it top secret!


Wow I've been putting off having my a/c serviced for like months now shit! My air handler closet is my growroom...I need to get my ass to home depot and get some drywall, honey!? I think we need more storage space!


----------



## aesan (May 6, 2012)

Okay. Final setup is nearly there. I'll take pics as soon as possible! 

still missing a fan for a carbon filter for veg. I have an ozone gen in the flower tent.

I've been reading up in the past 25 pages or so and noticed a lot of questions about taking clones off 12/12 plants. It is absolutely doable and almost easy. It's all about how you take care of your cutting! Watering her and giving her humidity, heat on the bottom, and providing adequate light is extremely important. Remember you are the clone's only life source during this 1-2.5 week period. 

As long as your using good plugs and cloning gel you should be set!! I have now successfully take clones off plants 2 days before chop. LOL (I like to take the lower branches because the flowers are smaller and it doesn't feel like such a waste). 

Amazing pictures everyone. I'll start visiting more, I just finished the semester off so I will have more time =)


----------



## omar924 (May 7, 2012)

hey guys. i wanna try 12/12 from seed. i just completed my first grow and it went great. i only have 12 weeks left in my lease and was thinking 12/12 from seed would be perfect. either that or an auto. is there anything i need to know ?


----------



## Bluejeans (May 7, 2012)

omar924 said:


> hey guys. i wanna try 12/12 from seed. i just completed my first grow and it went great. i only have 12 weeks left in my lease and was thinking 12/12 from seed would be perfect. either that or an auto. is there anything i need to know ?


If you've only got 12 weeks, better get started QUICK. 12/12 from seed still takes 10-12 weeks because the seed will not start flowering until it is mature enough to do so which can take 20-25 days and THEN you have 8-10 weeks of flowering on top of that. 12/12 is great, but not exactly a super quick fix for weed.


----------



## Buddyholi (May 7, 2012)

omar924 said:


> hey guys. i wanna try 12/12 from seed. i just completed my first grow and it went great. i only have 12 weeks left in my lease and was thinking 12/12 from seed would be perfect. either that or an auto. is there anything i need to know ?


I would do 12/12 from seed if possible ,ive done 2 grows with autos the first was average yeild/smoke ,the 2nd wasnt intrested in flowering so it got binned..


----------



## gunslinger84 (May 7, 2012)

hey guys...final dry weight on my first crop was 7.77 Oz's off 4 plants...next batch wont be so abundant, but the following batches are looking very promising...
...got my third tent in the mail now and i got a bunch of Crack Diesel (Green Crack X Blue Diesel) seeds from my local breeder, so i'll be starting some official 12/12 FS action here pretty soon...


----------



## closetkush (May 7, 2012)

here's another pic of one of my tombstone 12/12s from seed,


----------



## boneyards (May 7, 2012)

Hey fellow 12/12er's has anyone ever done Nirvana fem White Widow 12/12 fs? Just curious because my WW's are 12 days from seed and seem to be stretching a good bit. They are only on their third set of leaves and they are about 5 inches tall. I know they are a hybrid but they shouldn't get very tall on 12/12 fs right? I'll post pics tonight once my girls turn on.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 7, 2012)

gunslinger84 said:


> hey guys...final dry weight on my first crop was 7.77 Oz's off 4 plants...next batch wont be so abundant, but the following batches are looking very promising...
> ...got my third tent in the mail now and i got a bunch of Crack Diesel (Green Crack X Blue Diesel) seeds from my local breeder, so i'll be starting some official 12/12 FS action here pretty soon...


Sounds like an interesting strain!


----------



## gunslinger84 (May 7, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Sounds like an interesting strain!


im hoping so dude...


----------



## Buddyholi (May 8, 2012)

closetkush said:


> here's another pic of one of my tombstone 12/12s from seed,


nice mate that tombstone looks deadly ..


----------



## Kratose (May 8, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ahah, no one has ever called me chicken butt before...heheheh.. thats funny!
> yes, thats what i was getting at..hehe
> i dont knwo but i will be the very first one in the WHOLE world to smoke this strain, sometimes i just can believe the magnitide of this!
> HAPPY 420
> time to toke it up !


Lol I was just watching a king of the hill episode where the kid working at meglo mart kept saying chicken butt every time hank said what. So it stuck with me, when I seen you say guess what I just had to say it lol.

That's awesome, let me know how it goes and how it smokes. I bet you are excited. 

I just got a bunch of seeds from a fellow grower. That Granddaddy purps bud I posted awhile ago, well I got the seeds so I can't wait to get that growing. Also got some Pineapple Gum, The Purps, and another strain I can't remember.


----------



## jaxl (May 8, 2012)

got my second light in and put up right now i have 7 under 800 watts 6 are reg seeds so threw in 2 extra incase of males.

2 cali connections original sour diesel
3 subcool qrazy train
1 blue widow
1 bag seed supposed to be lemon kush 
all but the sour diesels are in 4.5 gal hempy buckets

the group shot not too much going on here


sour diesels 2 weeks old have some algea showing up started treating it last night with a little peroxide


----------



## Not A Game (May 8, 2012)

My AK48 are done. I am doing a drowning/flush as described in this thread: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html#post5323751
Cut the pumps off for 2 days on the weekend with lights as normal.
Now, starting yesterday, has begun a 5 day dark period.
Will probably harvest this weekend


----------



## Kratose (May 8, 2012)

jaxl said:


> got my second light in and put up right now i have 7 under 800 watts 6 are reg seeds so threw in 2 extra incase of males.
> 
> 2 cali connections original sour diesel
> 3 subcool qrazy train
> ...


Awesome. I am jealous because ever since I seen Subcool's Qrazy Train I have been dieing to try it/grow it. It looks phenomenal. Do you have a journal or a thread your using to keep updates? I really would like to watch this grow. Maybe when its budding you can submit a picture of it and I will feature it as the bud of the week. 

Oh BTW. I will be interviewing Subcool in the near future for my blog cannabis country. Already talked to him about it. I am also having my readers send me in a question they would like to ask, and I will pick one to ask him during the interview. So if any of you have a question you would like to ask him head over to my blog and you will find the e-mail address to send them too. 

I am really in the need for picture submissions this time. Really don't have much to choose from. So if you have any awesome bud pics you can submit them to me. I really need something good for this next pick. Last one was Grand daddy purps.


----------



## bass1014 (May 8, 2012)

any clue why this one seed from 12/12 did this?? it split off like it was toped but its only 4 wks old all the others are growing normal stem then leaves this one is growing 2 shutes im having issue's loading pics ill keep trying 
thanks


----------



## Kratose (May 9, 2012)

bass1014 said:


> any clue why this one seed from 12/12 did this?? it split off like it was toped but its only 4 wks old all the others are growing normal stem then leaves this one is growing 2 shutes im having issue's loading pics ill keep trying
> thanks


Every once in a while you will get a deformed plant. I had a deformed seedling, it had three sets of leaves instead of two, and it grew funky, but it turned out to be a beast. Its the best one I got going. So don't count it out. 

I will show you a pic of it, but I will take a more updated pic and post it, cause its twice the size of the one in this pic, and its flowering. Only day 4 and it looks like week 2. I am loving it.

So yeah, don't worry about the abnormality. Just keep it going it might surprise you.
View attachment 2159445View attachment 2159446


----------



## kether noir (May 10, 2012)

*hello,

the 'super silver sour diesel haze', 'critical jack', & 'super silver' are all female. showing their sex now, anyway. the 3 i have going 12/12 fs 
they are to be cloned and a bit of lst. i have also popped 3 'ripped bubbas' one sprout just went into 12/12 from start, basically. this one from sprout anyway.

ill share some pics soon*


----------



## I85BLAX (May 10, 2012)

kether noir said:


> *hello,
> 
> the 'super silver sour diesel haze', 'critical jack', & 'super silver' are all female. showing their sex now, anyway. the 3 i have going 12/12 fs
> they are to be cloned and a bit of lst. i have also popped 3 'ripped bubbas' one sprout just went into 12/12 from start, basically. this one from sprout anyway.
> ...


I'm interested in what Ripped bubba will do 12-12 from seed!


----------



## kether noir (May 10, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> I'm interested in what Ripped bubba will do 12-12 from seed!


*me too. ill keep you guys up on them.*


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (May 10, 2012)

10/14 is working GREAT on my monster sativas! This photoperiod has really shifted most of my plants' energy toward flower production and has saved me from having to build a bigger grow closet. 

Left to right: TD #1(13 weeks old from sprout and still mostly clear trichs! ouch), TD #2(approx. 5 weeks, more bushy indica leaning pheno) and last 3 are Beanho's AK47 x Hawaiian x black widow(about 4 weeks? I supercropped the shit outta them, accidentally broke off the main stem at first node on one!)






TD #1 closeup I've been stealing buds from this one for about a month now, smoking daily! 






One of the Beanho's







Laterz!


----------



## HiloReign (May 10, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> 10/14 is working GREAT on my monster sativas! This photoperiod has really shifted most of my plants' energy toward flower production and has saved me from having to build a bigger grow closet.
> 
> Left to right: TD #1(13 weeks old from sprout and still mostly clear trichs! ouch), TD #2(approx. 5 weeks, more bushy indica leaning pheno) and last 3 are Beanho's AK47 x Hawaiian x black widow(about 4 weeks? I supercropped the shit outta them, accidentally broke off the main stem at first node on one!)
> 
> ...


Looks great, my friend. How are the yields on sativa strains 12/12fs? I've been quite curious myself...


----------



## boneyards (May 10, 2012)

I've only tried one sativa 12/12 fs and I wasn't very impressed with my yield for the time I spent growing it. It seemed like it took forever and only produced really lanky buds. But it seems like you are having better success than I did with that TD1.


----------



## roofwayne (May 10, 2012)

Jack Widow, !01 days from seed, chopped this morning!!!!!...rwView attachment 2162192View attachment 2162193


----------



## dadankskunk (May 10, 2012)

She's a purty one.


----------



## Serial Violator (May 11, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Jack Widow, !01 days from seed, chopped this morning!!!!!...rwView attachment 2162192View attachment 2162193


She's a beast well done


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (May 11, 2012)

> * HiloReign Looks great, my friend. How are the yields on sativa strains 12/12fs? I've been quite curious myself...
> *





> * boneyards I've only tried one sativa 12/12 fs and I wasn't very impressed with my yield for the time I spent growing it. It seemed like it took forever and only produced really lanky buds. But it seems like you are having better success than I did with that TD1.
> 
> *


This is my first indoor grow, so I can't really give info on yields yet...but I can tell you that the each of those lower buds that I have been sneaking from that TD are 1 gram dry and even though they still have clear trichs and are un-cured, 3 or 4 hits have me practically hallucinating!  Shit I can hardly imagine what it's going to be like when fully cured(that's assuming there will be anything left by the time she's ready for chop!)

That being said, I would have to agree with others that Tangerine Dream is waaaaay too slow for a 12/12 steup, unless you have the patience of a Tibetan monk or whatever!


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (May 11, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> jack widow, !01 days from seed, chopped this morning!!!!!...rwView attachment 2162192View attachment 2162193


*niceeeeeee!*


----------



## Kratose (May 11, 2012)

Here is a update on that deformed plant. It had 3 leaves instead of two. It turned out to be a monster. Deformed plants always surprise me. I am calling this strain Mystery Shadow. She grew into being a beast, started flowering quick, and the buds are as big as other plants that been flowering for over a week. So it develops buds fast. I just hope it develops trichomes early and fast, and grows dense nugs. It looks like a strain I might want to keep around and work on more.

So here are the pics. View attachment 2163121View attachment 2163121View attachment 2163122View attachment 2163123View attachment 2163124View attachment 2163125


----------



## I85BLAX (May 12, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Jack Widow, !01 days from seed, chopped this morning!!!!!...rwView attachment 2162192View attachment 2162193


looks Jack dom!


----------



## chb444220 (May 12, 2012)

heres my cinderella 99's. i chopped them a few days ago.. i had the flowering start date mixed up... i thought they were only 6 weeks in. (and i was surprised cuz they looked done. lol) and then realized tehy were really 8 1/2 weeks in. soo i chopped them. they didnt dry out to much at all. =/ i will not run these as a 12-12 from clone again.. i will veg the clone for a few weeks. then flower them. cuz last time i got a nice yield from them.. this time... ehhh. lol. i got a MOD thats just a short BUSH! and im thinkin i may do a couple 12-12's with that. very nice indica dom plant. smells like lemons and berrys.... lemon berry. =) anywayz. heres a few pics b4 the chop.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (May 12, 2012)

I have a TD that looks way more done than that but still mostly clear trichs, so I've been letting her go. Were yours throwing cloudy or amber trichs? I'm dying to chop mine, it's into 13 weeks, but also want full potential even though I'm already smoking it and she knocks me on my ass!


----------



## chb444220 (May 12, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> I have a TD that looks way more done than that but still mostly clear trichs, so I've been letting her go. Were yours throwing cloudy or amber trichs? I'm dying to chop mine, it's into 13 weeks, but also want full potential even though I'm already smoking it and she knocks me on my ass!


mine had amber heads.. mostly clooudy but there were quite a few amber. about 25%. these cindys sometimes finish in 7 weeks... last grow finished at 7 weeks. 13 weeks tho huh?? wow.... must be a very haze dom. pheno then huh? just re-read ur post to.. thought u said mostly cloudy trichs... didnt realize u said clear.... wow.. u got pics??


----------



## roofwayne (May 12, 2012)

Our Cindys don't look much alike, not sure a 99. I chopped it yesterday! One Pic is the jack widow trimmed bud, which is more jack/dom like Blax said. Smoke your own thanks for nice comments!!!...rw


----------



## chb444220 (May 12, 2012)

yeaa my cindys were sharin the flwoerin room with a big ass monster sized Blue Dream.. and a big cheese as well.. soo it didnt get as much light as it shoulda... leaf structure looks the same.. yours are very chunky.. =) mt last c-99 grow looks more like your pics. have u smoked it yet?? some of the best stuff ive ever smoked.


----------



## cnhman2008 (May 12, 2012)

I have been out of the game for a while I am gonna give the 12/12 from seed a try! I am gonna use coco for the first time do i feed every time i water? and how often should i flush?


----------



## del66666 (May 12, 2012)

cnhman2008 said:


> I have been out of the game for a while I am gonna give the 12/12 from seed a try! I am gonna use coco for the first time do i feed every time i water? and how often should i flush?


welcome, i never flush or use plain water til the last week of flower..............each grower may do things a little different though..


----------



## I85BLAX (May 12, 2012)

del66666 said:


> welcome, i never flush or use plain water til the last week of flower..............each grower may do things a little different though..


I agree Del, I always offer its up to the plant to take what they need!


----------



## closetkush (May 12, 2012)

here's a nice nug pic from one of my 12-12s i usually get 2 ounces from, more pics soon


----------



## cnhman2008 (May 12, 2012)

del66666 said:


> welcome, i never flush or use plain water til the last week of flower..............each grower may do things a little different though..


Cool man thanks! Are you still using Hesi nutes Del?


----------



## Bluejeans (May 12, 2012)

cnhman2008 said:


> I have been out of the game for a while I am gonna give the 12/12 from seed a try! I am gonna use coco for the first time do i feed every time i water? and how often should i flush?


With the amended coco recipe I'm using, I never feed, just water, no flush.


----------



## Bluejeans (May 12, 2012)

closetkush said:


> here's a nice nug pic from one of my 12-12s i usually get 2 ounces from, more pics soon


Pretty!!! What is it?


----------



## del66666 (May 12, 2012)

closetkush said:


> here's a nice nug pic from one of my 12-12s i usually get 2 ounces from, more pics soon


looks like a nice dense bud....


----------



## del66666 (May 12, 2012)

cnhman2008 said:


> Cool man thanks! Are you still using Hesi nutes Del?


hesi and b cuzz at the moment mate...........


----------



## darrellduaner (May 12, 2012)

so 12-12 from seed, huh, how long is the process? from seedling to harvest?


----------



## roofwayne (May 12, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa my cindys were sharin the flwoerin room with a big ass monster sized Blue Dream.. and a big cheese as well.. soo it didnt get as much light as it shoulda... leaf structure looks the same.. yours are very chunky.. =) mt last c-99 grow looks more like your pics. have u smoked it yet?? some of the best stuff ive ever smoked.


Not yet!! It is the stickiest bud I have touched, I had to force my fingers apart!!! Can't wait!!....rw


----------



## drolove (May 12, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> With the amended coco recipe I'm using, I never feed, just water, no flush.




so whats your secret recipe??


----------



## Bluejeans (May 12, 2012)

Check my thread and get the whole story (and the recipe). It's not a secret, just a gem. I've been real pleased with it so far.


----------



## Endur0xX (May 12, 2012)

darrellduaner said:


> so 12-12 from seed, huh, how long is the process? from seedling to harvest?


just a very convenient way to grow, the plant stay small, yields almost the same, perpetual grow using only one room, and fuking awesome.

The seed will take about a month or so to show sex so if it's a 60 days strain, about 90-100 days from seed to harvest. (not 100% sure on this one I am still new at this)


----------



## drolove (May 12, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> Check my thread and get the whole story (and the recipe). It's not a secret, just a gem. I've been real pleased with it so far.



heres what i found. i think theres something missing lol.

*So this grow, I am going to grow with a modified soil. I started with my depleted soil from the first grow and mixed in a little fresh plain potting soil. To this, I added a specially concocted homebrew that consists of all organics. I've modified my soil with bat guano, kelp meal, bone meal, dried blood meal, earthworm casings, marine cuisine, perlite, and probably something else that I'm forgetting.
*


----------



## pellet (May 13, 2012)

Here is some pics of my organic SLH 12/12 from seed around 4-5 wks from sprout. this is my 2nd run growing the slh. 5 gal pot, topped and a minor lst. let me know what you guys think so far


----------



## Kratose (May 13, 2012)

pellet said:


> Here is some pics of my organic SLH 12/12 from seed around 4-5 wks from sprout. this is my 2nd run growing the slh. 5 gal pot, topped and a minor lst. let me know what you guys think so far
> View attachment 2165406View attachment 2165407View attachment 2165409View attachment 2165410View attachment 2165411


Looking good man. Reminds me of the Afgan Kush I had. Wish my computer didn't crash I would still have pics of her. She was a BEAST! And grew very very similar to yours.


----------



## pellet (May 13, 2012)

thanks kratose. i havnt seen any afgan kush local...too bad as ide love to try some. my last slh grow i had 14inch tops


----------



## roofwayne (May 13, 2012)

Pellet, you have bushes growing!!!...rw


----------



## pellet (May 13, 2012)

haha thx rw,i am suprised as to how bushy the slh is on 12/12 from seed. i have alot of unknows going and just starting to flower but nonthing is close in size


----------



## kbz (May 13, 2012)

why not veg for a few weeks to get that extra size on em? im just saying id rather wait the extra couple weeks for a much bigger yield? Just saying though. to each his own. Trying to figure out the pros and cons of this.


----------



## East Coast Pro (May 13, 2012)

Pellet what light you using?


----------



## pellet (May 13, 2012)

i have both mh and hps 400w but only been useing my 400hps for this grow. i also have 1000mh at a buds house but its really a over kill for what i have going


----------



## pellet (May 13, 2012)

KBZ- i can see giving them a 2wk run of 18/6 with the mh as these didnt start to flower till they matured enough which took about 2 wks from sprouting. i just wanted to give this 12/12 from seed a shot and i was happy with how the SLH took 12/12.


----------



## Kratose (May 13, 2012)

pellet said:


> thanks kratose. i havnt seen any afgan kush local...too bad as ide love to try some. my last slh grow i had 14inch tops



Yeah its pretty nice. 14 inch topps. Awesome. Hey, eventually I plan on doing a post (on cannabis country) on advanced growing/LST and your girls would be perfect for a example of some good lst. If your interested, when the time comes and I write it, I would love to use a few pics of yours for a example. Only if your interested. 

And if you want to see what I got going on, check out the thread I just made. I have one plant that's a bush with some nice topps. Didn't do any LST, just FIM
Check it out. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/527545-my-grow-mango-granddaddy-purps.html


----------



## del66666 (May 14, 2012)

kbz said:


> why not veg for a few weeks to get that extra size on em? im just saying id rather wait the extra couple weeks for a much bigger yield? Just saying though. to each his own. Trying to figure out the pros and cons of this.


how big a yield do you want..............


----------



## Kratose (May 14, 2012)

del66666 said:


> how big a yield do you want..............


I remember some of those pictures. Del what kind of light are you running to get those results. Has to be at least a 600.


----------



## gagekko (May 14, 2012)

Very interesting topic... I never would have thought 12/12 from seed. Perpetual harvest, decreased electric usage... Del, what strain have you found to be best for this? You might have covered it but 745 pages is a lot of catch up reading  Can we possibly get a sub-forum for this topic?


----------



## del66666 (May 14, 2012)

Kratose said:


> I remember some of those pictures. Del what kind of light are you running to get those results. Has to be at least a 600.


600 and 400 in a cab 1.2m x 1m x 1.4m hi.............


----------



## del66666 (May 14, 2012)

gagekko said:


> Very interesting topic... I never would have thought 12/12 from seed. Perpetual harvest, decreased electric usage... Del, what strain have you found to be best for this? You might have covered it but 745 pages is a lot of catch up reading  Can we possibly get a sub-forum for this topic?


ive found a few mate.........white widow, hash bomb, blue hash, big bomb, cole train, kiwi skunk, blue mystic, thc bomb.......not really had a particularly bad strain yet


----------



## gagekko (May 14, 2012)

del66666 said:


> ive found a few mate.........white widow, hash bomb, blue hash, big bomb, cole train, kiwi skunk, blue mystic, thc bomb.......not really had a particularly bad strain yet


Sweet bro... I gonna try this out - I think this might be the way to go... I'm stoked on this idea


----------



## hakankaptan (May 14, 2012)

Here are my 12/12 from seed,&#305; have learned from you guys, Thank you


----------



## HiloReign (May 14, 2012)

del66666 said:


> ive found a few mate.........white widow, hash bomb, blue hash, big bomb, cole train, kiwi skunk, blue mystic, thc bomb.......not really had a particularly bad strain yet


Hello, friend. You mentioned blue mystic, I was just curious as to whom the breeder was? I am excited to start something other than bagseed under a new LED light I just bought... Btw, the pics of those 12/12 beasts you got never get old!!! Aloha


----------



## pellet (May 14, 2012)

aye del you have the best 12/12 plants ive seen and the reason i tried +rep bud


----------



## hakankaptan (May 14, 2012)

pellet said:


> Here is some pics of my organic SLH 12/12 from seed around 4-5 wks from sprout. this is my 2nd run growing the slh. 5 gal pot, topped and a minor lst. let me know what you guys think so far
> View attachment 2165406View attachment 2165407View attachment 2165409View attachment 2165410View attachment 2165411


your lst looks really good..


----------



## pellet (May 14, 2012)

Hakankaptan- thx, feedback is always good...it was my 1s try at 12/12 and LST


----------



## HiloReign (May 14, 2012)

pellet said:


> aye del you have the best 12/12 plants ive seen and the reason i tried +rep bud


Hahaha I have to agree, credit is due to del that I've found my interest in 12/12.


----------



## hakankaptan (May 14, 2012)

im so impatient...i hate waiting to be honest that is why &#305; go straight 12/12
That is Nirvana ppp just 29 days old from the seed now,how many days more do you think to harvest PLease ?
View attachment 2167136


----------



## gagekko (May 14, 2012)

hakankaptan said:


> Here are my 12/12 from seed,&#305; have learned from you guys, Thank you
> View attachment 2167059View attachment 2167060View attachment 2167061View attachment 2167062View attachment 2167063View attachment 2167064


Hakan, what size pots you running there? Are you running cocoa too?


----------



## pellet (May 14, 2012)

hakankaptan i would say 4wks easy to go still just looking at the plants but dnt hold me to tht


----------



## I85BLAX (May 14, 2012)

pellet said:


> i have both mh and hps 400w but only been useing my 400hps for this grow. i also have 1000mh at a buds house but its really a over kill for what i have going


What sized area do have slh in?


----------



## jamaica47 (May 14, 2012)

auto ak 12/12


----------



## I85BLAX (May 14, 2012)

hakankaptan said:


> im so impatient...i hate waiting to be honest that is why &#305; go straight 12/12
> That is Nirvana ppp just 29 days old from the seed now,how many days more do you think to harvest PLease ?
> View attachment 2167136View attachment 2167137


6 weeks i'd say


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 14, 2012)

jamaica47 said:


> View attachment 2167511auto ak 12/12View attachment 2167512View attachment 2167513


That grapefruit krush emerald triangle seeds?


----------



## East Coast Pro (May 14, 2012)

jamaica47 said:


> View attachment 2167511auto ak 12/12View attachment 2167512View attachment 2167513


What light are you using?


----------



## East Coast Pro (May 14, 2012)

Holy hell, the like button is back!!!


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 14, 2012)

Okay, this is my second 12/12 thing and I am on the fence about it. This one actually got about 1 week of 18 hours light at the beginning. It took 4 weeks until it started to flower and I have to wonder if that time could be spent better on veg. This particular plant has a lot of sativa in it which is why I tried this method and because other fem seeds didn't perform well in veg. This photo was taken at 6 weeks flower roughly 50 days old. She will have to stay in there while another round of plants flower. 



Here she is on the left next to plants that received a veg period and were topped.


----------



## Serial Violator (May 15, 2012)

Here's a little update
*

Day 27 of the Coco Grow.
Ive lst'd the sage i have and i have topped 1 of a confidential Cheese. The 2 Vanilla kush that i have don't look very good at all,1 is really small and the other is small and yellow so i will be pulling them later and replacing them with a couple of others im undecided on yet but will probably be Barneys LSD. All in all since the fuck up at the start most are looking really nice
The overdrive i added to the SLH looks like its a swelled the buds up a bit so loving that and hopefully not long left on that.​
​

*


----------



## hakankaptan (May 15, 2012)

gagekko said:


> Hakan, what size pots you running there? Are you running cocoa too?


 &#305;m using 10 liter post just cheap soil mixed some warmcast and badguano ph 6.5,,nutes hesi Tnt,bloom complex and phosphorus plus,humic fulvic acid and seaweed liquid,,&#305;m doing a lot of foliar feeding thought


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (May 15, 2012)

serial violator... I'm doing coco in airpots as well. I noticed your coco is very dry some of the pics, is that just the surface drying out from ventilation or something? On mine, if there are just a few wisps of dry coco on the surface my plants will be starting to wilt already.


----------



## Serial Violator (May 15, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> serial violator... I'm doing coco in airpots as well. I noticed your coco is very dry some of the pics, is that just the surface drying out from ventilation or something? On mine, if there are just a few wisps of dry coco on the surface my plants will be starting to wilt already.


The 2 in the first pic are the ones closest to the fan so they are a little dryer than the rest and they should be ready for a feed later when the lights come on.
Do you use straight coco or do you add perlite or anything else??


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (May 15, 2012)

Straight canna coco coir and all the canna nutes except bloom, I use Frosty Mug instead of canna bloom. I follow the canna grow guide for light feeding but find that to reach the listed ec on their guide I must reduce the amount of A & B by about 20%.


----------



## hakankaptan (May 15, 2012)

&#305; would love grow in coco,it looks a lot better than soil but &#305;m so scared that &#305; kill my babies:=) &#305;m using hesi line in soil and &#305; run them full doze and sometimes &#305; double the doze still no burn,specially &#305; have had a plant which is 2 weeks to harvest and &#305; did twice double doze of phosphorus plus and bloom complex together and in 3 days &#305; have seen unbeleivable grow in buds,&#305; was so scared when &#305; was doing it but wanted to see how much nuts they can take without any problems,&#305;m going to give them another double doze tonight for the thirt one and see how it goes...


----------



## hakankaptan (May 15, 2012)

Could you please Tell me how often do &#305; have to flush if &#305; grow in coco ? and what is the best ph to run in coco? thank you


----------



## del66666 (May 15, 2012)

hakankaptan said:


> Could you please Tell me how often do &#305; have to flush if &#305; grow in coco ? and what is the best ph to run in coco? thank you


hello mate..i dont flush i just feed til a little runoff and 5.5-5.8 is a good place for ph unless your nute bottle says something different.


----------



## del66666 (May 15, 2012)

hakankaptan said:


> &#305; would love grow in coco,it looks a lot better than soil but &#305;m so scared that &#305; kill my babies:=) &#305;m using hesi line in soil and &#305; run them full doze and sometimes &#305; double the doze still no burn,specially &#305; have had a plant which is 2 weeks to harvest and &#305; did twice double doze of phosphorus plus and bloom complex together and in 3 days &#305; have seen unbeleivable grow in buds,&#305; was so scared when &#305; was doing it but wanted to see how much nuts they can take without any problems,&#305;m going to give them another double doze tonight for the thirt one and see how it goes...


just watch it with feeding hi nutes in soil....not as easy to undo as it is with coco......


----------



## hakankaptan (May 15, 2012)

Thank you for your help del..I think u have used hesi line in coco before,&#305; have to use hesi as &#305; can not get canna line here.What do you think about hesi coco line Please?


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (May 15, 2012)

Choppy Choppy!!!

Just harvested my first plant from my first indoor grow, it was a Tangerine Dream and she went a whopping 14 weeks! I made plenty of mistakes with her and also I've been smoking off of her for like a month, which you can see by all the empty bud sites on the stems! lol

Still, I ended up with 5 oz wet without the stems, so prob gonna be 2 oz dry? The cola was 44 grams and each of the end buds was around 5 grams.

Of course, I could never have done it without the advice and support from you guys! Thanks and more to come!!!!!!

Before chop...







After chop...







Laterzzz!


----------



## Serial Violator (May 15, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> Straight canna coco coir and all the canna nutes except bloom, I use Frosty Mug instead of canna bloom. I follow the canna grow guide for light feeding but find that to reach the listed ec on their guide I must reduce the amount of A & B by about 20%.


Also do you feed every time you water or every other?? ive seen a few people say they feed every time they water *

​​
*


----------



## hakankaptan (May 15, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> Choppy Choppy!!!
> 
> Just harvested my first plant from my first indoor grow, it was a Tangerine Dream and she went a whopping 14 weeks! I made plenty of mistakes with her and also I've been smoking off of her for like a month, which you can see by all the empty bud sites on the stems! lol
> 
> ...



Great harvest mate,There is nothing better than your own buds Looks like a lovely smoke


----------



## hakankaptan (May 15, 2012)

Do you think this one is a sativa dominant ? &#305; have just taken a little bud and smoked it its very uplifting happy high not boring at all,keeps me smiling..I have no idea what it is,it was just a bagseed.Maybe you can tell by looking at the plant ?


----------



## del66666 (May 15, 2012)

hakankaptan said:


> Thank you for your help del..I think u have used hesi line in coco before,&#305; have to use hesi as &#305; can not get canna line here.What do you think about hesi coco line Please?


its good mate..the tnt can be used for coco or soil.......


----------



## Kratose (May 15, 2012)

Pellet, did you see my reply to your reply back on page 745 I think it was?


----------



## pellet (May 15, 2012)

aye sorry i sent you a pm bud


----------



## Kratose (May 15, 2012)

pellet said:


> aye sorry i sent you a pm bud


No Worries. Got it and replied.


----------



## gunslinger84 (May 15, 2012)

hey guys...about to be starting up some 12/12 fs and i wanted to see what people have found to be the most efficient/effective method for germing...the last time i did this i used the paper towel method...any thoughts? thanks...


----------



## jamaica47 (May 15, 2012)

grapefruit krush from emerald 400w cool tube took 11 weeks to finish soil...had to bend her early long side shoots..and the smell....OMG...LETS SEE HOW SHE SMOKES


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (May 15, 2012)

gunslinger84 said:


> hey guys...about to be starting up some 12/12 fs and i wanted to see what people have found to be the most efficient/effective method for germing...the last time i did this i used the paper towel method...any thoughts? thanks...


I've been 90% successful by the wet paper towel method...I exhale fully into the ziplock before I seal it to up the CO2 and then I slide it under the fridge, the zip on top of a dry paper towel to insulate against the cold tile floor. The heat from the fridge compressor is just right. They usually pop within 24 hrs, 48 at most.


----------



## supchaka (May 15, 2012)

I only use the paper towel method when Im testing the seeds germ rate. With known good seeds I prefer the old fashioned stick em in dirt and wet em down!


----------



## Bluejeans (May 15, 2012)

I stick seeds in the little hole in a wet 1" rockwool cube, pinch the hole closed and wait 2 days till little green leaves poke out. Only had 1 seed not pop, ever, when using that method.


----------



## Bluejeans (May 15, 2012)

drolove said:


> heres what i found. i think theres something missing lol.
> 
> *So this grow, I am going to grow with a modified soil. I started with my depleted soil from the first grow and mixed in a little fresh plain potting soil. To this, I added a specially concocted homebrew that consists of all organics. I've modified my soil with bat guano, kelp meal, bone meal, dried blood meal, earthworm casings, marine cuisine, perlite, and probably something else that I'm forgetting.
> *


Sorry, I was feeling lazy... Here's what I use:

*Amended Coco recipe:*
Expand 1 brick of coco in 1 to 1-1/4 gallons water in a large bucket.
Mix the following into the expanded coco:

6 tablespoons each of Blood meal, Kelp meal and Bone meal
3 tablespoons each of Marine Cuisine and Bat Guano
½ cup lime
1 Package Mycos
6 cups of Earthworm casings 
10 cups of Perlite

Mix everything together and let soil mixture rest for 5-7 days, stirring it thoroughly at least once each day. Plant your plants in the soil mix and add water when necessary. Thats it!
When you move from vegetation stage into the flower stage, you can top dress if desired with ½ cup each of bat guano and Marine Cuisine for additional nutrients.


----------



## roofwayne (May 15, 2012)

Here a plant I call the Elephant. 112 Days from seed!! super cropped!!! time!!


----------



## pellet (May 15, 2012)

RW- wow thats looks nice...let us know how she smokes


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (May 16, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Here a plant I call the Elephant. 112 Days from seed!! super cropped!!! time!


I'm addicted to supercropping! The old twist n' snap really keeps my plants in line and makes them stronger lol.

110 days, wow. That's going to be potent!


----------



## roofwayne (May 16, 2012)

Thanks Smoke your own!! I like that super cropping, works well!!!
When I first started this plant, I asked Del about using the small pots and wondering if they might get root bound!!! Here some pictures showing it doesn't get root bound!


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (May 16, 2012)

Yep, I checked the root system on one that I just chopped. It was in a 10L airpot and the roots didn't even come close to filling that out. I'm sticking with 6L pots from now on.


----------



## mantiszn (May 16, 2012)

Good day .. I started on 15L airpots, then to 10L then to 6L
im now using 6L with base insert higher effectively making it about 4L.. Still thinking about getting some 3L's  they seem to work really well, will check root system on this lot then decide. Only downside is watering pretty much everyday


----------



## del66666 (May 16, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Good day .. I started on 15L airpots, then to 10L then to 6L
> im now using 6L with base insert higher effectively making it about 4L.. Still thinking about getting some 3L's  they seem to work really well, will check root system on this lot then decide. Only downside is watering pretty much everyday


your lucky its only once a day using such small airpots mate .....thats one reason i threw mine away....


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (May 16, 2012)

You have a good point there, del. Hmm, maybe set each airpot inside a slightly larger plastic pot... I'm not ready to chuck my airpots yet!!

Has anyone ever gotten rootbound on 12/12fs?


----------



## mantiszn (May 16, 2012)

Same reason I was also thinking about possibly switching to a slightly larger square pot, maybe 5L
I really can't water twice a day  even with just 3

I hate even watering every second day let alone everyday, twice a day would be torture.
The fact that my water is so bad I have to run it through a Brita filter first doesn't help matters either.
I need a watering assistant, my missus wasnt too happy when I asked her if she'd oblige 



del66666 said:


> your lucky its only once a day using such small airpots mate .....thats one reason i threw mine away....


----------



## Serial Violator (May 16, 2012)

Does everyone feed every watering or every other when using coco??


----------



## East Coast Pro (May 16, 2012)

RW what size pot is that?


----------



## del66666 (May 16, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Same reason I was also thinking about possibly switching to a slightly larger square pot, maybe 5L
> I really can't water twice a day  even with just 3
> 
> I hate even watering every second day let alone everyday, twice a day would be torture.
> ...


whats so bad about your water mate?


----------



## mantiszn (May 16, 2012)

hardwater :/
ph over 8 out the tap and ppm's high too
can just tell its not great quality, tastes awful.

also i find when I ph the water out the tap it will sit at 6 then starts rising again 

so instead I run through the filter, comes out at ph of 6 and stays at 6, I've wondered if I am wasting my time, but I'm worried if I change it may screw up my plants, kind of sticking with what works, but would like to not have to do it.

I've thought about getting an air pump and stone and just letting it sit in a bucket overnight, get all the chlorine out etc.. will probably still need to ph though



del66666 said:


> whats so bad about your water mate?


----------



## roofwayne (May 16, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> RW what size pot is that?


ECP, it is a 3 gal, I had to water every day for the last 3 weeks!!!!...rw


----------



## Bluejeans (May 16, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> I'm addicted to supercropping! The old twist n' snap really keeps my plants in line and makes them stronger lol.
> 
> 110 days, wow. That's going to be potent!


Yeah, I've discovered the joys of supercropping too. I LOVE to see how quick the tops will turn around after I fold 'em down... LOL


----------



## blimey (May 16, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> Sorry, I was feeling lazy... Here's what I use:
> 
> *Amended Coco recipe:*
> Expand 1 brick of coco in 1 to 1-1/4 gallons water in a large bucket.
> ...


I just want to clarify. Can you start seeds in this?


----------



## Endur0xX (May 16, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> You have a good point there, del. Hmm, maybe set each airpot inside a slightly larger plastic pot... I'm not ready to chuck my airpots yet!!
> 
> Has anyone ever gotten rootbound on 12/12fs?


dunno but I will be trying in 10 gallons this time, got better results in 7 gallons than 5... I am using my own supersoil, no bottled nutrients


----------



## ineverveg (May 17, 2012)

Nice thread Del, I ve been looking for a 12/12 from seed thread and this is without doubt the best. i ve been growing 12/12 fs now for a few years ,i use a 50 25 25 mix of soil perl verm, 400 w hps and i do get great results ,ave 1 oz per plant in 1 gallon pots. the quickest were nirvanas blue mystic and ak 48 which finished in under 50 days from sprout which is great, however the daily watering is a bitch so im thinking of going for the wilma 20 pot hydro system. 

has anyone got any experience of the wilma system ? or any hydro 12/12 fs grower want to shine a light on the advantages/disadvantages of hydro doing it like this, i do like the look of the wilma mainly because you can move/switch/turn plants at will.

cheers....


----------



## del66666 (May 17, 2012)

ineverveg said:


> Nice thread Del, I ve been looking for a 12/12 from seed thread and this is without doubt the best. i ve been growing 12/12 fs now for a few years ,i use a 50 25 25 mix of soil perl verm, 400 w hps and i do get great results ,ave 1 oz per plant in 1 gallon pots. the quickest were nirvanas blue mystic and ak 48 which finished in under 50 days from sprout which is great, however the daily watering is a bitch so im thinking of going for the wilma 20 pot hydro system.
> 
> has anyone got any experience of the wilma system ? or any hydro 12/12 fs grower want to shine a light on the advantages/disadvantages of hydro doing it like this, i do like the look of the wilma mainly because you can move/switch/turn plants at will.
> 
> cheers....


hello mate, welcome to our little thread. my mate has used wilma, if you dont mind some leaks and cheap plastic and crap pump then they are fine...also you still have to clean out the tank and keep it at right ph and nute levels..........how about switching to coco.......


----------



## ineverveg (May 17, 2012)

so the wilma is a no go lol, shame as it does seem very practical. i used an nft system until i found the wonder of soil, the nft was hard work with the clart on i agree. i wont be able to water the next crop everyday so i was thinking hydro. would you say that a bigger pot with coco is a better way to go?


----------



## iBuzz (May 17, 2012)

So I tried to read through all 750 pages but I just couldn't read them all before getting impatient and asking my first question. 

I have two plants, they're about 10" tall in 1gallon smart pots in FFOF. They're under a total of 120 "real" watts CFLs. Today it has been 26 days since they sprouted out of the soil. They've been 12/12 since the start.

My question is, when should I be seeing signs of sex? One is starting to smell but there isn't sign of what they're going to be yet.


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2012)

iBuzz said:


> So I tried to read through all 750 pages but I just couldn't read them all before getting impatient and asking my first question.
> 
> I have two plants, they're about 10" tall in 1gallon smart pots in FFOF. They're under a total of 120 "real" watts CFLs. Today it has been 26 days since they sprouted out of the soil. They've been 12/12 since the start.
> 
> My question is, when should I be seeing signs of sex? One is starting to smell but there isn't sign of what they're going to be yet.


hello mate.you should see sex any day now.............


----------



## del66666 (May 18, 2012)

ineverveg said:


> so the wilma is a no go lol, shame as it does seem very practical. i used an nft system until i found the wonder of soil, the nft was hard work with the clart on i agree. i wont be able to water the next crop everyday so i was thinking hydro. would you say that a bigger pot with coco is a better way to go?


coco is easy to use and every other day is all im feeding.....im using 6-10 litre pots...........


----------



## ActionHanks (May 18, 2012)

iBuzz said:


> 26 days since they sprouted out of the soil. They've been 12/12 since the start.
> 
> My question is, when should I be seeing signs of sex?


1-2 weeks tops, maybe sooner.


----------



## ineverveg (May 18, 2012)

del66666 said:


> coco is easy to use and every other day is all im feeding.....im using 6-10 litre pots...........




Thanks for the advice bud, you most likely saved me from making an expensive mistake, the reason i went on to soil in the first place was the complexity of hydro with nft, had nowt but bother with it.

I think 10 litre pots instead of 5 will be my only way to go, at least i know i wont lose any ..


----------



## Bluejeans (May 18, 2012)

blimey said:


> I just want to clarify. Can you start seeds in this?


Yes, I can. And do... and put clones in it as soon as they are rooted.


----------



## blimey (May 20, 2012)

Thanks that puts some nerves at ease.


----------



## bigbaby420 (May 20, 2012)

hey guys i was going through the thread i havnt been on in a while and i was wondering if there were any strains that do well 12/12 from seed plan on ordering in the next couple days.. hoping to get some feedback


----------



## Buddyholi (May 21, 2012)

del66666 said:


> coco is easy to use and every other day is all im feeding.....im using 6-10 litre pots...........


Hi del your a legend ! Just popped a few grapefruit and was wondering if youve done them under a 400 hps and what the results where ,cheers


----------



## del66666 (May 21, 2012)

Buddyholi said:


> Hi del your a legend ! Just popped a few grapefruit and was wondering if youve done them under a 400 hps and what the results where ,cheers


hello mate..........i have done grapefruit but it was under a 600.........was a while ago now though so cant be sure on weights but in the region of 2-3 per plant........lovely plant thats ideal for 12-12 from seed.....spect you saw the grapefruit pics at the start of thread....no reason why you shouldnt get 1 1/2 oz per plant under a 400.......


----------



## del66666 (May 21, 2012)

bigbaby420 said:


> hey guys i was going through the thread i havnt been on in a while and i was wondering if there were any strains that do well 12/12 from seed plan on ordering in the next couple days.. hoping to get some feedback


lots of strains mate but id recommend....big bomb....grapefruit.........kiwi skunk...white widow........cole train..all very easy plants to grow


----------



## Buddyholi (May 21, 2012)

del66666 said:


> lots of strains mate but id recommend....big bomb....grapefruit.........kiwi skunk...white widow........cole train..all very easy plants to grow


Cheers del gonna try these grapefruits then some thc or big bomb ,rocklock and lemon skunk sound good too..


----------



## gaztoth (May 21, 2012)

my wee 12/12 from clone lol(how do you make your pics bigger?)


----------



## mr.green123 (May 21, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> View attachment 2177753my wee 12/12 from clone lol(how do you make your pics bigger?)


click on the pic before you upload it and a box will come up click centre and large and that's it


----------



## del66666 (May 21, 2012)

Buddyholi said:


> Cheers del gonna try these grapefruits then some thc or big bomb ,rocklock and lemon skunk sound good too..


completely forgot lemon skunk......takes longer but well worth it...........


----------



## supchaka (May 21, 2012)

Pulled this one a few days ago. She went into a jar this morning at 22g


----------



## drolove (May 21, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> View attachment 2177753my wee 12/12 from clone lol(how do you make your pics bigger?)


looks like a pineapple lol


----------



## gaztoth (May 21, 2012)

lol will get more pics they were a week ago i pulled it today ad just put it upside down lol see it in a few


----------



## welshsmoker (May 21, 2012)

i will put some 12/12 porn up in the morning for you all...


----------



## welshsmoker (May 22, 2012)

here she is. another week or to left i think. going to buy a scope 2moro.


----------



## Buddyholi (May 22, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Pulled this one a few days ago. She went into a jar this morning at 22g
> View attachment 2177801


Nice mate ! What strain is it ?


----------



## Serial Violator (May 22, 2012)

Here's a SLH that should be coming down this week and a few shots of the new batch and some exo cheese that came down last week


----------



## mantiszn (May 22, 2012)

Sheisa so faait.. (best Mario voice)

Edit: we'll done serial violator, just wanted to be clear it's yours


----------



## del66666 (May 22, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Sheisa so faait.. (best Mario voice)


whats dat then? quick question are you using canna ph down?


----------



## East Coast Pro (May 22, 2012)

Welsh what light you running?


----------



## Serial Violator (May 22, 2012)

del66666 said:


> whats dat then? quick question are you using canna ph down?


That is a Super lemon haze and im using grow technology hydroponics ph down


----------



## welshsmoker (May 23, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Welsh what light you running?


600w hps with dimable ballast mate.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (May 23, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> That is a Super lemon haze and im using grow technology hydroponics ph down


I've found that the commercial ph down solutions will raise ec so I've been using sulfuric (battery) acid. Costs practically nothing and about 8 drops per gallon will lower ph around 1 digit.

For ph up I use pickling lime (calcium hydroxide), also very cheap (I'm cheap!)

Just some unsolicited info... peace!


----------



## ineverveg (May 23, 2012)

does anyone use supplemental co2 with 12/12 fs ?.......can you see a major increase in yield with such small plants ?........the big question for me, is good ventilation enough? .

ps i do use co2 tablets for a little boost, but i dont really think they are affective, as they are only active for a few hours after feeding !


----------



## scotia1982 (May 23, 2012)

Evening 12/12'rs, not ran any 12/12 fs for about2 grows now but back on the game with some Black Rose x BSB. My 3 ladies showed sex around 3-4 days ago and seem to have 2 twin ladies and a different pheno if the shape of the leaves are anything to go by at this early stage.

View attachment 2181490View attachment 2181491View attachment 2181492


----------



## Serial Violator (May 25, 2012)

Its very quiet in here, where is everybody


----------



## Serial Violator (May 25, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Sheisa so faait.. (best Mario voice)
> 
> Edit: we'll done serial violator, just wanted to be clear it's yours


Cheers mate, what du mean its yours


----------



## I85BLAX (May 25, 2012)

I think just giving you credit!


----------



## tongue001 (May 25, 2012)

From the 12/12 from seed method I was able to achieve just under 2 oz from my super lemon haze which ended @ day 92 from seed. My next journal I will stick to vegging for at least a month. Here are a few pics of the dry buds which I have curing now


----------



## I85BLAX (May 25, 2012)

tongue001 said:


> From the 12/12 from seed method I was able to achieve just under 2 oz from my super lemon haze which ended @ day 92 from seed. My next journal I will stick to vegging for at least a month. Here are a few pics of the dry buds which I have curing now


nice looking budz!


----------



## mantiszn (May 25, 2012)

I meant to highlight the fact that it's YOUR picture not mine.. As my response got a lot of likes and I was thinking some peeps might have been confooosed

Also it was meant say to "well" not "we'll" - DAMN YOU AUTOCORRECT

Anyways looks juicy



Serial Violator said:


> Cheers mate, what du mean its yours


----------



## del66666 (May 25, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> I meant to highlight the fact that it's YOUR picture not mine.. As my response got a lot of likes and I was thinking some peeps might have been confooosed
> 
> Also it was meant say to "well" not "we'll" - DAMN YOU AUTOCORRECT
> 
> Anyways looks juicy


yep i was confused........


----------



## mantiszn (May 25, 2012)

I think I even managed to confuse myself 

fucking gutted Friday, worst day to get sick, and it's finally sunny. 
Struggling to keep temps under control with this heat, even porting fresh air straight in from outside doesn't help when the air outside is already 28+ :/ at one point it hit 35 in there, redirected some airflow and managed to get it just under 30

how you handling the heat then del?






del66666 said:


> yep i was confused........


----------



## Kush2180 (May 25, 2012)

Whats a rough yield for a plant grown 12-12 under a 600w HPS in 3 Gal pots by an intermediate grower? 

If anyone has experience please post your yield and the strain grown. 

Thanks guys


----------



## mantiszn (May 25, 2012)

that would depend primarily on how many plants you plan on putting under the 600.. but also.. strain.. medium.. there are too many variables.
most people seem to hit about 2oz per plant on average. sometimes higher.



Kush2180 said:


> Whats a rough yield for a plant grown 12-12 under a 600w HPS in 3 Gal pots by an intermediate grower?
> 
> If anyone has experience please post your yield and the strain grown.
> 
> Thanks guys


----------



## Serial Violator (May 25, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> I meant to highlight the fact that it's YOUR picture not mine.. As my response got a lot of likes and I was thinking some peeps might have been confooosed
> 
> Also it was meant say to "well" not "we'll" - DAMN YOU AUTOCORRECT
> 
> Anyways looks juicy


Oh right yeah cool, i was confused also


----------



## Serial Violator (May 25, 2012)

tongue001 said:


> From the 12/12 from seed method I was able to achieve just under 2 oz from my super lemon haze which ended @ day 92 from seed. My next journal I will stick to vegging for at least a month. Here are a few pics of the dry buds which I have curing now


Nice.. i chopped my SLH last night and it weighed 175 wet


----------



## welshsmoker (May 25, 2012)

top bud!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kush2180 (May 25, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> that would depend primarily on how many plants you plan on putting under the 600.. but also.. strain.. medium.. there are too many variables.
> most people seem to hit about 2oz per plant on average. sometimes higher.


So you reakon anywhere from 1.5 - 3 oz's? Any less and it wouldn't be worth it..


----------



## mantiszn (May 25, 2012)

running 600w at 400w at the moment..
first lo got near on 10oz off two plants, one slightly over 5, one slightly under
this run 3, i have pulled down 2 already and got 3.5 off both them together (they were lanky sativa doms), I still have one more to come down that is looking to be over 5 hopefully..

or you may get a mutant like del and get near on a pound off a single plant

lol'lo'clock

if you know what you doing and have good genetics you should get at least 2 per plant



Kush2180 said:


> So you reakon anywhere from 1.5 - 3 oz's? Any less and it wouldn't be worth it..


----------



## mantiszn (May 25, 2012)

nice donkey dick welshie..




welshsmoker said:


> top bud!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kush2180 (May 25, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> running 600w at 400w at the moment..
> first lo got near on 10oz off two plants, one slightly over 5, one slightly under
> this run 3, i have pulled down 2 already and got 3.5 off both them together (they were lanky sativa doms), I still have one more to come down that is looking to be over 5 hopefully..
> 
> ...


Ok thanks man, appreciate the response


----------



## welshsmoker (May 25, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> nice donkey dick welshie..


thanks mate.


----------



## ineverveg (May 25, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> running 600w at 400w at the moment..
> first lo got near on 10oz off two plants, one slightly over 5, one slightly under
> this run 3, i have pulled down 2 already and got 3.5 off both them together (they were lanky sativa doms), I still have one more to come down that is looking to be over 5 hopefully..
> 
> ...


wow, 5 oz per plant from 12/12 , AWSOME! 

is that coz they were sativas or can you get 5 oz pp from indicas?

i ve been growing 12/12 fs with only 4 ft height so i favoured indicas and did everything to keep em short, i was only getting 1 -1.5 oz pp sumtimes 2 , im moving soon and now have as much space and height so im looking for fast bulky strains.

if i can get 5 oz, man that would be a good tickle...respect..and +rep


----------



## mantiszn (May 25, 2012)

Honestly think it was dumb luck.. was first 12.12 fs run
also using way more light than needed.
2plants under a 400w - seemed to turn out ok though 

both g13 labs (PE & BBG) had similar structure and hybridization it seemed. Indica dom

this run involved some lanky sativas, result = should've scrog'd or at least lst'd a bit
will definitely get a screen going again next time



ineverveg said:


> wow, 5 oz per plant from 12/12 , AWSOME!
> 
> is that coz they were sativas or can you get 5 oz pp from indicas?
> 
> ...


----------



## ineverveg (May 25, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Honestly think it was dumb luck.. was first 12.12 fs run
> also using way more light than needed.
> 2plants under a 400w - seemed to turn out ok though


shit yeah it did lol, im sold on the air pots now aswell m8, that will set me back a few pound lmao ...


----------



## mantiszn (May 25, 2012)

be prepared for a lot of watering 
they work well and are good for beginners as it is almost impossible to over water with them.
but they can be a pain in the ass with all the work lol

so how many are you planning on throwing under the 600?



ineverveg said:


> shit yeah it did lol, im sold on the air pots now aswell m8, that will set me back a few pound lmao ...


----------



## ineverveg (May 25, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> be prepared for a lot of watering
> they work well and are good for beginners as it is almost impossible to over water with them.
> but they can be a pain in the ass with all the work lol
> 
> so how many are you planning on throwing under the 600?


can you get away with a good soak every other day m8 ?

im planing on a 4x8 foot tent, rocking 2x 400w and 1 600w hps 40 pots with poss drip system, fully filtered ,i may get a bigger 8x8 tent and use 75% of it to give me room and keep it cool

i have 3 weeks till i decide which seeds to do next and what tent. atm im just fine tuning my shopping list lol


----------



## roofwayne (May 25, 2012)

Here's two pictures of my oldest 12/12's; Pic 1 is a Purple kush and a Violater og a 106 days from seed; pic 2 is a train wreck and a god's gift 92 days from seed! ...rw


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 25, 2012)

here's an update. About 9-10 weeks old now. OG18 on on the right received regular veg. .


----------



## del66666 (May 26, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> I think I even managed to confuse myself
> 
> fucking gutted Friday, worst day to get sick, and it's finally sunny.
> Struggling to keep temps under control with this heat, even porting fresh air straight in from outside doesn't help when the air outside is already 28+ :/ at one point it hit 35 in there, redirected some airflow and managed to get it just under 30
> ...


only been running my 600 for a few weeks mate but i stuck the 400 back in too last night to finish these plants off and temps are ok.........dont you run your lights at night mate?


----------



## sparkzordie (May 26, 2012)

has anyone tried using 
Emerald Triangle - Sour Lemon OG - Feminized OR
Seedsman - Northern Soul - Feminized
IN a 12-12fs grow??? thinking about trying it out and wondering witch would be better..
thanks for any tips given


----------



## mantiszn (May 26, 2012)

i do but the other night was just scorching, maybe not 28 but it sure felt like it.
also i'm venting through a window, not ideal but my only option at the moment, have hot air running out through the top and cool air drawn in from the bottom, but when that "cool" air is not that cool and "someone" forgot to open the window again *doh = fried

i've decided to shut it down, its only the one left and it'll only cut short by a week or two - she still looks good but we leave on holiday next Friday. soo... no babysitter available :/
will be starting up again when we return 



del66666 said:


> only been running my 600 for a few weeks mate but i stuck the 400 back in too last night to finish these plants off and temps are ok.........dont you run your lights at night mate?


----------



## supchaka (May 26, 2012)

del66666 said:


> only been running my 600 for a few weeks mate but i stuck the 400 back in too last night to finish these plants off and temps are ok.........dont you run your lights at night mate?


Someone like me who vents into the attic I actually have to run the lights in the day. My attic gets to like 120 and if I had the lights off in the day, the fan would be off as well and I'd have possible back flowing heat into the the tent. I know you weren't talking to me but just wanted to throw that out there


----------



## mantiszn (May 26, 2012)

does your electricity also cost more during the day?
i think here (uk) its about double the price :/ if i'm not mistaken



supchaka said:


> Someone like me who vents into the attic I actually have to run the lights in the day. My attic gets to like 120 and if I had the lights off in the day, the fan would be off as well and I'd have possible back flowing heat into the the tent. I know you weren't talking to me but just wanted to throw that out there


----------



## I85BLAX (May 26, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> here's an update. About 9-10 weeks old now. OG18 on on the right received regular veg. .
> View attachment 2184804


what's on the left!


----------



## I85BLAX (May 26, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Someone like me who vents into the attic I actually have to run the lights in the day. My attic gets to like 120 and if I had the lights off in the day, the fan would be off as well and I'd have possible back flowing heat into the the tent. I know you weren't talking to me but just wanted to throw that out there


makes perfect sense!


----------



## mantiszn (May 26, 2012)

my fan runs constantly


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 26, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> what's on the left!


It's called Emperor's Haze made by Fusion Seeds. It's Jack Herer x Nl5 x Haze. It was never released and I ended up with some and planted the one right before flower to see how it would grow.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 26, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> It's called Emperor's Haze made by Fusion Seeds. It's Jack Herer x Nl5 x Haze. It was never released and I ended up with some and planted the one right before flower to see how it would grow.


Sounds interesting and exclusive!


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 26, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Sounds interesting and exclusive!


yeah he sent them to my friend to grow and he was on this I'm sick of long flowering sativas kick. I had 2 JHs going at the time and both ended up being male so he gave them to me. More sativas for me.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 26, 2012)

I've been eying some sativas for my collection. I have a few, but I'm shopping! Holysmokes has a promo at attitude that's worth checking out!


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 26, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> I've been eying some sativas for my collection. I have a few, but I'm shopping! Holysmokes has a promo at attitude that's worth checking out!


Yeah if I could afford anymore seeds I'd look into it. Their strains seem pretty unique and tasty though. I got some of those Nepali Landraces from Bodhi and I've been thinking about doing 12/12 photoperiod on some of those in the future.


----------



## del66666 (May 27, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> i do but the other night was just scorching, maybe not 28 but it sure felt like it.
> also i'm venting through a window, not ideal but my only option at the moment, have hot air running out through the top and cool air drawn in from the bottom, but when that "cool" air is not that cool and "someone" forgot to open the window again *doh = fried
> 
> i've decided to shut it down, its only the one left and it'll only cut short by a week or two - she still looks good but we leave on holiday next Friday. soo... no babysitter available :/
> will be starting up again when we return


mines just vented into my room with door and window open, was warm last night but plants didnt seed to mind...........i avoid high temp readings by not taking them lol.....


----------



## I85BLAX (May 27, 2012)

del66666 said:


> mines just vented into my room with door and window open, was warm last night but plants didnt seed to mind...........i avoid high temp readings by not taking them lol.....


Sounds like a good method!!!


----------



## del66666 (May 27, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> my fan runs constantly


and mine mate.......


----------



## del66666 (May 27, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Sounds like a good method!!!


seems to work mate....used to scare me seeing the dial hit 40 centigrade


----------



## Serial Violator (May 29, 2012)

Very quiet in here recently, here's a few pics of my ladies after 1 week of flowering. 2xAk48,2xConfidential cheese(1 topped&1lst'd),1xPineapple express,2xSage(lst'd),1xChernoby(lst'd) and 1xSkunk#1


----------



## del66666 (May 29, 2012)

all gone on holiday to greece i reckon............cheapo hols going i think.........you look busy mate.....got some of those pineapple express sitting waiting in my drawer........top off 1 of my kiwi skunks....


----------



## Serial Violator (May 29, 2012)

I wish i was on holiday, the PE i have was only a freebee i got last year. Thats a fat bud, whats the smoke like from the kiwi?


----------



## Tremayne (May 29, 2012)

i'm actually currently trying this method and was wondering do you notice that your plants are sometimes lanky and topheavy at the beggining of their growth because of the 12/12 cycle? or do you think that the plant is not receiving enough light?


----------



## Serial Violator (May 29, 2012)

Tremayne said:


> i'm actually currently trying this method and was wondering do you notice that your plants are sometimes lanky and topheavy at the beggining of their growth because of the 12/12 cycle? or do you think that the plant is not receiving enough light?


They are probably stretching for the light, put the light closer. What lights are you using?


----------



## del66666 (May 29, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> I wish i was on holiday, the PE i have was only a freebee i got last year. Thats a fat bud, whats the smoke like from the kiwi?


it knocks me out mate............grew short and bushy........not to smelly.............great smoke.....dense buds......cheap to buy.....im getting more soon.


----------



## Serial Violator (May 29, 2012)

I'll make a note of it and give it ago. Is this it?https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/kiwi-seeds-kiwiskunk/prod_1063.html


----------



## del66666 (May 29, 2012)

thats the one mate......im sure you wouldnt be disappointed


----------



## mantiszn (May 30, 2012)

Tangerine dream


























Tahoe OG


----------



## ActionHanks (May 30, 2012)

Looks like everyone's been busy harvesting as well

Crazy x seeds, strain unknown (mixed pack)


----------



## closetkush (May 30, 2012)

I just chopped a few more 12/12ers here's some random bud shots, strain is Tombstone Tucson haze X Purple kush



And this is how i start them, in 2.6L pots with canna coco/perlite


----------



## ineverveg (May 30, 2012)

im moving my grow in 4 weeks, i just ordered seeds which will be here mon which i intend on cracking str8 open ,  can i put them in 1 liter pots and put them into flower 1 week before i move and then move them into bigger pots or will i be better waiting til i re-pot before i flower, i will be using soil and perlite 60/40 mix

and thanx del6666, for putting me on to big bomb and kiwi skunk, got a pack of each coming along with cluster bomb that i stumbled on aswell, its got cin99 in the mix and i got it instead of cin99 lol after looking at bomb seeds, it looks better and its cheaper


----------



## samtheman08 (May 30, 2012)

Hey rollituppers ! I have a 1.2x1.2x2.0cm mylar tent with 600watt hps i also using a special mix of soil ive made  I have ten feminised blue cheese wiññ be doing 12/12 from seed what yeild will i be expectin and can i do all ten all at once ?


----------



## closetkush (May 30, 2012)

samtheman08 said:


> Hey rollituppers ! I have a 1.2x1.2x2.0cm mylar tent with 600watt hps i also using a special mix of soil ive made  I have ten feminised blue cheese wiññ be doing 12/12 from seed what yeild will i be expectin and can i do all ten all at once ?


what size tent?


----------



## closetkush (May 30, 2012)

I start in small pots and move them into bigger ones when they show signs of flower. If you don't destroy the roots, you'll be fine, waiting until the soil dries out to pull the plant out of the first pot is usually a good tip


----------



## samtheman08 (May 30, 2012)

Lol im baked i mean a 1.2mx1.2mx2.0m


----------



## ineverveg (May 30, 2012)

closetkush said:


> I start in small pots and move them into bigger ones when they show signs of flower. If you don't destroy the roots, you'll be fine, waiting until the soil dries out to pull the plant out of the first pot is usually a good tip


nice 1 mate, so you dont notice any shock or effect on yield, none stunted?

i might even be able to start flowering 2 weeks before i move


----------



## East Coast Pro (May 30, 2012)

Mantiszn awesome bro!!! What yield you expecting from each?


----------



## Serial Violator (May 31, 2012)

samtheman08 said:


> Hey rollituppers ! I have a 1.2x1.2x2.0cm mylar tent with 600watt hps i also using a special mix of soil ive made  I have ten feminised blue cheese wiññ be doing 12/12 from seed what yeild will i be expectin and can i do all ten all at once ?


It'll be a squeeze but you'll fit 10 in their, ive just finished doing blue cheese and one of the plants has the hardest bud ive ever known


----------



## samtheman08 (May 31, 2012)

Hey serial violator thanks dude if its a squeeze il do 7-8 blue cheeses i love the stuff your rock hard sounding bud has got me hard lol


----------



## Serial Violator (May 31, 2012)

The 3 i grew all started out as runts and didnt look good when they were young but i kept them as they were blue cheese and the smoke is a knock out but didnt yield as much as i would of liked .


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 31, 2012)

thinking of doing a test run of some seeds using this 12/12 method.. Any tips out there for feeding?


----------



## mantiszn (May 31, 2012)

possibly less than expected it seems.. not sure yet, will weigh em dry
the TD buds are solid though, rock hard.. reckon if thrown at someone's head you could knock em out haha
pungent orangey citrus aroma

the tahoe is dry, nice kushy lemony smoke and potent, both of the tahoes combined came in just under 4oz .. so nearly 2 each.. 
the TD should be more...


one thing is for sure.. need to buy more jars..



East Coast Pro said:


> Mantiszn awesome bro!!! What yield you expecting from each?


----------



## ineverveg (May 31, 2012)

closetkush said:


> I just chopped a few more 12/12ers here's some random bud shots, strain is Tombstone Tucson haze X Purple kush
> 
> 
> 
> And this is how i start them, in 2.6L pots with canna coco/perlite


how long could you leave them in those pots m8 ? 

nice buds btw!


----------



## THEFAT (May 31, 2012)

starting a 12/12 from seed aswell


----------



## closetkush (May 31, 2012)

I usually let them go until they show pre flowers, I'm giving them botanicare pbp grow, liquid karma, calmag, silica blast, fulvex, and rock nutrients supercharge, will start to give them 1ml each feeding of floralicious plus


----------



## Kite High (May 31, 2012)

just completed my first 12/12 from seed with 2 c99's and it went awesome...4.7 oz's tween the 2


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 31, 2012)

Kite High said:


> just completed my first 12/12 from seed with 2 c99's and it went awesome...4.7 oz's tween the 2


Was that from female seeds?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (May 31, 2012)

Been gone for a while. I'm gonna chop this one down tomorrow. Lemon Haze. Only grew to about 18" But it's a dense thick bud!


----------



## Endur0xX (May 31, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Was that from female seeds?


my best is about 3 oz (if not it was pretty close) from a female seed 12/12 from seed, I just started the 12/12 thing 2 rounds ago but so far I would say half my plants yielded 2+ oz, Dont know how people are going with the feeding but me I use my own supersoil and now experimenting with 7 and 10 gallons containers, so far I got better yield in 7 as suppose to 5.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 31, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> my best is about 3 oz (if not it was pretty close) from a female seed 12/12 from seed, I just started the 12/12 thing 2 rounds ago but so far I would say half my plants yielded 2+ oz, Dont know how people are going with the feeding but me I use my own supersoil and now experimenting with 7 and 10 gallons containers, so far I got better yield in 7 as suppose to 5.


Was it from the breeder femaleseeds.nl?


----------



## Endur0xX (May 31, 2012)

nope just various seed bank


----------



## Kite High (Jun 1, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Was that from female seeds?


yep ...and it is pineapple trippy goodness....fucking awesome I tell you


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 1, 2012)

Kite High said:


> yep ...and it is pineapple trippy goodness....fucking awesome I tell you


Nice look anything like this?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 1, 2012)

Stopping through to post some of my 12/12 from seed gals (candy drop X ny purp d - 3 weeks left ?):

View attachment 2194038View attachment 2194036View attachment 2194035View attachment 2194037View attachment 2194031View attachment 2194032View attachment 2194033View attachment 2194034


----------



## Gik69 (Jun 1, 2012)

Whats happend to mr murphy??


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 2, 2012)

Gik69 said:


> Whats happend to mr murphy??


Haha "He who should not be named" lmao


----------



## Gik69 (Jun 3, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Haha "He who should not be named" lmao


?? dont understand???


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 3, 2012)

He got upset and took a bunch of people with him to another forum. Was a big scene.

Thanks for all the likes everyone.


----------



## Gik69 (Jun 3, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> He got upset and took a bunch of people with him to another forum. Was a big scene.
> 
> Thanks for all the likes everyone.


what site? if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 3, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks for all the likes everyone.


never seen much on vertical grows but that looks bang tidy, you gotta love it !


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is my 12-12 from seed, i believe i am approaqching week 3 flowering. Using organic nutes under a 600.







sorry for the photo quality

EDIT: forgot to add my strains are DOG Kush, Blue Cheese x LushBX1, which is (Og Kush x Lemon Larry OG Kush x Chem D) , Powerkush x Lush, BubbaKush x Master Kush, and Corleone Kush x Lush, and Grape Kush.


----------



## roofwayne (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice Plants! You like those grow bags, I have them not sure I like them!!...rw


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Nice Plants! You like those grow bags, I have them not sure I like them!!...rw


 They are ok, Unless the water in the pot is weighing too much, and i pick up the pot the wrong way, i end up ripping the edges.


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice plants! How many plants in there ?? And how far away is your hps light. ?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2012)

i think there are 11 plants in there, my light is about 8-9 inches from the highest cola


----------



## samtheman08 (Jun 3, 2012)

What size tent ?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2012)

3feet x 4feet x 7feet. Its pretty packed in there to for a 12/12 from seed, and to correct myself. There are 9 plants. i'm expecting 9-10 oz's by mid july.


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 3, 2012)

G13 cheese 12/12 from seed 3 weeks in started flowering to!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice man, What are you feeding her and what's she under?


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 3, 2012)

I got her under 400 watts with xnutrients advanved feeding program, and my soil is a mix of perlite, vermiculite, sphagnum peat moss, and topsoil


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice, my buddy on here use x nutrients as well. and they look good just like yours.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone grown the THC Bomb from bomb seeds???


----------



## annierox (Jun 4, 2012)

What grade of co co do you guys recommend for 12-12?

and I know del has grown big bud but I dont know about thc bomb, but others have told me it does well.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 4, 2012)

I just use the Canna pro stuff


----------



## annierox (Jun 4, 2012)

where do you get that at?


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 5, 2012)

I got mine from ebay


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 5, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Anyone grown the THC Bomb from bomb seeds???


I have their auto bomb on the way.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 6, 2012)

DELBOUY, are how are you mate? 
what kind of grafting are you doing? 
Is that how you grew the one pound freakazoid plant ?
I was growing the STarburst Haze but just binned him, he was a really beautiufl plant .Thanksfully I do have a Starburst Haze growing out on my patio and shes getting really tall. I have heard a lot of rattle snakes but havent seen any yet the desert is a wild erie sinisterly beautiuflly magical mystical place. you would really dig it. take care, Ambernooski.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 6, 2012)

Couple curing vittles


----------



## igorskee (Jun 7, 2012)

del66666 said:


> and these are my grapefruits


Hey Delllll Mr Ganja. Im a constant grower in my 120x120 gro box. Usualy under 600W i cover 8-9 plants, topped, 15L pots. What do you think, if I put for next grow 16 smaller 10L pots, and do kind of SOG, or 12/12, would I have more yield than with my topped option of 9 plants? If you know, would be helpful. Because I noticed the size of pots doesnt make a huge difference in plnats appearance, the light does. So... I simply want more yield. Do not mention SCROG because I have no¸time for it. I harvest every 2 months.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 7, 2012)

i don't think you'll get 16 in that space, ive got 9 in 6L air pots, the same size tent at the moment and im running out of space


----------



## igorskee (Jun 7, 2012)

Pots fit just perfectly set in sqare 4 x 4 pots=16 pots of 10L. I am just wandering should i SOG 'em on 12/12 or do veging and topping.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 7, 2012)

My plants right now are 12/12 from seed and the shortest one Is probably 2 feet tall and kinda bushy. I don't know if you are going to be able to keep them small enough to sog them. I think clones would work better for that.


----------



## igorskee (Jun 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> My plants right now are 12/12 from seed and the shortest one Is probably 2 feet tall and kinda bushy. I don't know if you are going to be able to keep them small enough to sog them. I think clones would work better for that.


Yes clones they are. I have my phenos only, i never do seeds anymore unless testing new strain.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 7, 2012)

I just figured you were talking about seeds as this is "The 12/12 From Seed Thread". My mistake. I guess maybe you aren't sure how to read ??? Whateva LOL

Hey do you think you could talk about your clones some more? I think absolutely no one cares, and it would be great for us all to get to hear more about them. And the perfect place for it to in the 12/12 from seed thread.

Hooray for intelligence!!!!


----------



## roofwayne (Jun 7, 2012)

You will not get any size on clones, unless you veg some. That what I learned with some clones I run with my 12/12 seed!!...rw


----------



## roofwayne (Jun 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I just figured you were talking about seeds as this is "The 12/12 From Seed Thread". My mistake.


 I live west of you in Crestline!!!...rw


----------



## igorskee (Jun 7, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> You will not get any size on clones, unless you veg some. That what I learned with some clones I run with my 12/12 seed!!...rw


Clones are some 3 inches tall. I will veg em for some more time then.


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 7, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> You will not get any size on clones, unless you veg some. That what I learned with some clones I run with my 12/12 seed!!...rw


i was gonna try some from clone, never thought about the veg problem  now that you mention it, it makes perfect sense lol.

how much veg do you think ?


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 7, 2012)

Just like humans or any other animals we grow when we sleep


----------



## roofwayne (Jun 7, 2012)

ineverveg said:


> i was gonna try some from clone, never thought about the veg problem  now that you mention it, it makes perfect sense lol.
> 
> how much veg do you think ?


 At least 2 weeks or 3 or 4 nodes! I try to keep things moving a long, as I have a perpetual. lol....rw


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 7, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> At least 2 weeks or 3 or 4 nodes! I try to keep things moving a long, as I have a perpetual. lol....rw


nice 1 cheers mate, i can live with a few weeks or nodes lol, can't wait to get cloning again!


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 7, 2012)

This bud is a thing of beauty.




supchaka said:


> Couple curing vittles
> View attachment 2202376View attachment 2202377


----------



## igorskee (Jun 7, 2012)

Here is the clone sample, by its size now, tell me how much more vegging regarding the talk about successful SOG? Behind is 0.5L Coca Cola bottle for comparison of real plant size.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 7, 2012)

Black Rose x BSB 12/12 FS nice n purply 

View attachment 2203563View attachment 2203564View attachment 2203565View attachment 2203566


----------



## igorskee (Jun 8, 2012)

ok whateva


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 8, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Black Rose x BSB 12/12 FS nice n purply
> 
> View attachment 2203563View attachment 2203564View attachment 2203565View attachment 2203566


So its Black rose X (blackrose X Sour bubble) am i right?


----------



## bigfattone420 (Jun 8, 2012)

del66666 said:


> decisions and stoner dont really go together lol


Del thank you for sharing your knowledge (also your friend Green fingers)..This is one of the best reads on here and the concept dang!!!is outstanding!!!!.I have read from page 1 ..i'm on page 169...I will do all my grows now on this way..I have plenty bagseed to practice on...Thank you once more ..Peace and good things for you always.....


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 8, 2012)

No mate its BlackRose(male) x BlackSourBubble(female) courtesy of tip top toker


----------



## OldLuck (Jun 8, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Anyone grown the THC Bomb from bomb seeds???


Just finished chopping some, but they weren't grown 12-12 from seed.


----------



## igorskee (Jun 8, 2012)

yep. Nope.


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 8, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> So its Black rose X (blackrose X Sour bubble) am i right?





scotia1982 said:


> No mate its BlackRose(male) x BlackSourBubble(female) courtesy of tip top toker



your right saerimmner . Scot the bsb is blackrose x sour bubble so its a blackrose male x (blackrose x sourbubble) female  

yields will prob be on the small to avg side of things as the BR is a low yielder but if you find a pheno leaning towards the sour bubble genetics you should hit a nice little gem


----------



## Dude4458 (Jun 8, 2012)

Dash it all if I muck up this post... Is there any kind of consensus on what coco brand/ mix is best? What nutes to match? 
My last grow were 4 Sour candies crammed into a 5 gallon dwc tote under a 400 hps. I ran with zero media... Just a rapid rooter in a net pot and a neoprene collar to block out light... with gh nutes. Right now I have a couple of ladies in 1 gallon perlite drain to waste... Tgey use to be hempys...
so im boggled with what stuff to go with since ive been mucking Bout in the dwc area mostly and im just not liking this damn perlite... Got a mess of algae right now... Id like to try coco,on the grapefruit & thc bomb and hash bomb andlucid bolt I ordered this morning. 

So... Any thoughts?


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 9, 2012)

final weigh in for last run

Tahoe OG x 2 = 3.5 oz (2 +1.5)
Tangerine Dream = 4.5 oz

total = 8 oz

bit less than last time, but had some issues with the one tahoe 

time to start some dogs



mantiszn said:


> Tangerine dream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 9, 2012)

i use canna coco pro with canna a+b seems to work well enough.
might try some different nutes this time.. or maybe even have a go at brewing some tea 



Dude4458 said:


> Dash it all if I muck up this post... Is there any kind of consensus on what coco brand/ mix is best? What nutes to match?
> My last grow were 4 Sour candies crammed into a 5 gallon dwc tote under a 400 hps. I ran with zero media... Just a rapid rooter in a net pot and a neoprene collar to block out light... with gh nutes. Right now I have a couple of ladies in 1 gallon perlite drain to waste... Tgey use to be hempys...
> so im boggled with what stuff to go with since ive been mucking Bout in the dwc area mostly and im just not liking this damn perlite... Got a mess of algae right now... Id like to try coco,on the grapefruit & thc bomb and hash bomb andlucid bolt I ordered this morning.
> 
> So... Any thoughts?


how's tricks robbie 



RobbieP said:


> your right saerimmner . Scot the bsb is blackrose x sour bubble so its a blackrose male x (blackrose x sourbubble) female
> 
> yields will prob be on the small to avg side of things as the BR is a low yielder but if you find a pheno leaning towards the sour bubble genetics you should hit a nice little gem


----------



## RobbieP (Jun 9, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> how's tricks robbie


im good mate , just lurking like normal lol !
Those buds look amazing mate , nice weight aswell 
Some interesting things going on at minute , hit me up a pm so i dont forget and ill fill you in


----------



## Dude4458 (Jun 9, 2012)

@mantiszn
yea thats what ive been lookn at... Do u flush the canna like the rest of the brands suggest or jist toss er n? Is the a&b all u need? I'm running lucas formula with gh flora now... So I dont typically drop much money on additives... 

I added some zho to my dwc last go round... Never had Ny pythium issues... The stuff just hung ot around my air stones... If ur diggn on tea there a great recipie from a dude named hisenberg (sorry if I butchered it) but it is prolly a safer tea to use some of what I read basically made a point to note thT airration is the key to brewn it... Thata way you dont brew up anaRobic nasties...

Im still concidering running screaming bCk to my dwc for a spell... Maybe I will toss up some pics of a 12 from seed dwc run.... Already doin 12 from seed with an unknow and a few sour candys from G13 labs.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 9, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> Just finished chopping some, but they weren't grown 12-12 from seed.


Whats it like? does it yield as much as they say?


----------



## ConnorTJ (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey guys I don't want to be the one asking the newbie questions but I have some Tangeriene dream beans and I'm thinking of going straight to 12-12 as I want it to be a very quick grow so my question is

1) I heard that even though they are in 12-12 they need some veg time so they won't flower until at least 2 weeks so how long does it take from seed to harvest?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 9, 2012)

I have only done 12/12 from seed on my current grow, so no expert. But thought I'd say how longs mine taking. Planted the seeds around March 16, and I think I'll harvest a week from now... making it right about 13 weeks from putting beans in rockwool to harvest. And I believe my strain to be around a 8-9 week flowering plant.

Hope that helps a little.

Oh, and also... never having done this before, I thought the plants would be much smaller than they have turned out to be. They are little bushes. So keep that in mind. Think mine are between 2-3 feet tall.

Good luck


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 9, 2012)

I am also 12/12 from seed, love it! Will get Pics/Vids for ya soonish.


----------



## ConnorTJ (Jun 9, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I have only done 12/12 from seed on my current grow, so no expert. But thought I'd say how longs mine taking. Planted the seeds around March 16, and I think I'll harvest a week from now... making it right about 13 weeks from putting beans in rockwool to harvest. And I believe my strain to be around a 8-9 week flowering plant.
> 
> Hope that helps a little.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the advice I think I might just try it as I've only ever grown using the normal method so I will make a journal and see how it goes


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Jun 9, 2012)

mantz or anyone - what's your 1-10 smoke rating on the TD?

Mine was my first grow and even with all my f-ups it's kickass. Took forever of course and that citrus blossom smell can make one very impatient!


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 9, 2012)

That's a bad choice for a quick grow.. Mine went 16 weeks from seed (2-3 weeks veg) I'm still not convinced she was fully ripe, probably could of gone at least another 2 but had to take her down. Cracking smoke though.

A lot of people say she should go 120 days flower :/



ConnorTJ said:


> Hey guys I don't want to be the one asking the newbie questions but I have some Tangeriene dream beans and I'm thinking of going straight to 12-12 as I want it to be a very quick grow so my question is
> 
> 1) I heard that even though they are in 12-12 they need some veg time so they won't flower until at least 2 weeks so how long does it take from seed to harvest?


----------



## ConnorTJ (Jun 9, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> That's a bad choice for a quick grow.. Mine went 16 weeks from seed (2-3 weeks veg) I'm still not convinced she was fully ripe, probably could of gone at least another 2 but had to take her down. Cracking smoke though.
> 
> A lot of people say she should go 120 days flower :/


Holy shit that's long aha times not really a problem but if it's a great smoke I can wait


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 9, 2012)

Not the best pics. My friend took them while at my place today. I've been on vacation and the girls have been all alone for 6 days. Still looking alright though.

Candy Drop X NY Purp Diesel : 1-2 weeks left

View attachment 2206324View attachment 2206320View attachment 2206325 View attachment 2206323View attachment 2206321View attachment 2206322


----------



## roofwayne (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice and bushy, just the way I like it! You have a friend watch your plants, Make me nervous!! lol...rw


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 10, 2012)

4 weeks in flower my cheese here


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 10, 2012)

bombastic...those are some sexy girls. What are you feeding them?


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 10, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> bombastic...those are some sexy girls. What are you feeding them?


I got the advanced program from xnutrients


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 10, 2012)

I've seen a lot of good results coming from folks using x nutrients. Nice work bomb.


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I've seen a lot of good results coming from folks using x nutrients. Nice work bomb.


Thanks man this is my best grow yet should get at least 5 ounces on each plant


----------



## Endur0xX (Jun 10, 2012)

my latest 12/12, it wasnt a huge yielder but the smoke is killer, getting better each time with 12/12, everything has to run smoothly from the start that's for sure!!


----------



## Geezy101 (Jun 10, 2012)

sounds interesting 12-12 from seed. just playn devils advocate here. if ur gonna grow for 11 weeks. why not 14 weeks and at least veg for 3 weeks? it could potentially double ur crop with an extra 3 weeks. or am i wrong? what do people usually harvest after 11 weeks 12-12? 

i gotta couple sativas that will 100% harvest me 4+ oz per plant. prolly take me from seed - 15 weeks.
seems hard to believe getting 1-2 oz max after 11 weeks. when u can get 4-5 oz in 15 weeks

just my thoughts. 

I could be very wrong so excuse my ignorance as i have never done 12-12 from seed. although i did manage to harvest 62g off a Afghan Kush Auto in 74 days. it was very narcotic smoke. everyone that smoked it loved it. (its the pic on my profile)


----------



## Endur0xX (Jun 10, 2012)

Geezy101 said:


> sounds interesting 12-12 from seed. just playn devils advocate here. if ur gonna grow for 11 weeks. why not 14 weeks and at least veg for 3 weeks? it could potentially double ur crop with an extra 3 weeks. or am i wrong? what do people usually harvest after 11 weeks 12-12?
> 
> i gotta couple sativas that will 100% harvest me 4+ oz per plant. prolly take me from seed - 15 weeks.
> seems hard to believe getting 1-2 oz max after 11 weeks. when u can get 4-5 oz in 15 weeks
> ...



3 weeks veg is 21 days at 18-6... so power wise those 3 weeks veg are worth 32 days of 12/12. without veg room, when the plants veg in small container they are tiny and you can just stick them in the corner of your room, if you stay on top of things (starting seeds before you think you are going to need them) then you are in fact squeezing in 2 grows (powers'worth) while someone that veg 40days will do 1 (again power wise, not time wise) so yeah I am so sold on it


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 11, 2012)

2oz is most certainly not the max, just the average.
A lot of experienced growers get 4oz+ from 12-12 depends on the strain and conditions.

Another advantage is the perpetuality of the system. Yes you may end up with a slighty smaller plant, so what? Throw in another seed, at any point in time.. 

Also unless you are controlling the height (scrog, LST, training etc) veggin for a month and ending up with a 4-5 foot monster, even under a 600 anything further than about 25 inches will be receiving exponentially reduced lumens. This means additional side lighting not to mention the maintenance involved, yes it's fun growing trees, but are they really worth all the effort when you could just as easily pop another bean..


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 11, 2012)

These are 4 weeks in to flowering


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 11, 2012)

What is it? It looks g13 labsy



Serial Violator said:


> These are 4 weeks in to flowering


----------



## jofey (Jun 11, 2012)

started 12/12 all the way a couple of weeks ago and my plants look so good i only gave 1 week to seed and 1 week veg so glad i done it now gets me 4/5 weeks grow time back.... send them on bushey / small and covered in sugar !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 11, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> What is it? It looks g13 labsy


The beefy one is Pineapple express and then confidential cheese, sage,ak48 and chernobyl


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 11, 2012)

Is the PE from g13?
Looks nice and I have 1 PE G13 female seed on the way. I hope it sprouts.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 11, 2012)

Haha I thought I recognised that branch structure.. Looked familiar  



Serial Violator said:


> The beefy one is Pineapple express and then confidential cheese, sage,ak48 and chernobyl


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 11, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Haha I thought I recognised that branch structure.. Looked familiar


yeah man well spotted, definitely going to get me some more


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 11, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Is the PE from g13?
> Looks nice and I have 1 PE G13 female seed on the way. I hope it sprouts.


I had 2 and both sprouted but only one made it, the other just died after about 2 days


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 11, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> 4 weeks in flower my cheese here


Made a mistake guys its 3 weeks in flower... Showed pistils on may 27


----------



## hello.mrniceguy (Jun 11, 2012)

aloha riu...doing a test run in preparation for an upcoming project...kessil h350.airpot with rockwool and hydroton over an aerated reservoir. leftover gh nutes(micro and bloom with a little calmag here and there).strain is dinafem super silver(attitude birthday freebie).have to chop her down in 2 weeks.no way she'll be done in time(last pic is a few days ago)...
day# 7 14 20 35 42 50 
63 63b 70 70b 72


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 11, 2012)

LMAO>!! HELOO MR.NICE GUY! you funny. i be from Jamica mon. i likey you stranger. WELCOME TO RIU!!! shame about choppin that beautiful sativa real shame. let me know how the high ends up though, should be pretty sweet . 

all my lights are running 12/12 .im not very good at planning grows and lately just pop em and place them if i have room somewhere. Just popped and placed a Peyote pUrple and Purple LE pew in party cups up above my smelly cherry in the Phototron. crazy shit. 
The smelly cherrry in my phototron is really pretty. she is 12/12 from seed , a short cute little plant . Shes blooming very slowly , obviously wont be a huge yield but im hoping for a wicked potent muscle relaxing stone from her. She is my first 12/12 from seed in my phototron. I must say i noticed that the flouro light seems so much less stressful on the leaves then my HPS. After i harvest her I will grow a Starburst Haze 12/12 from seed in the tron. 
Smelly Cherry is 9 weeks right now. I really dont know how much longer to expect her to go in this machine. 

Thanks everyone for posting such awesome photos of your 12/12 girls, I thouroughly enjoy looking at them all! there are so many amazingly talented gardeners in this here thread!!! 






.


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2012)

wow thats a blast from the past, does anyone else remember the user called mr nice guy? Poor bloke freaked out and now he dont smoke anything


----------



## ANC (Jun 12, 2012)

igorskee said:


> Yes clones they are. I have my phenos only, i never do seeds anymore unless testing new strain.


https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html

check that link


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a bit of a problem. Got a phone call today from the landlord saying he wants his 6 month inspection at the start of July, which mean my plants would of been budding for 6-8 weeks so will be absolutely stinking(hopefully) Anyway other then moving them all out for the day and then bringing them back in once he's gone has anyone got any other suggestions what i can do???


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 12, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> I have a bit of a problem. Got a phone call today from the landlord saying he wants his 6 month inspection at the start of July, which mean my plants would of been budding for 6-8 weeks so will be absolutely stinking(hopefully) Anyway other then moving them all out for the day and then bringing them back in once he's gone has anyone got any other suggestions what i can do???


I know you want alternative answers....but I would take them out for the day if you could! Not worth it to risk it, in my opinion. If they're out of the apartment, you have no worries about him maybe smelling something, or accidentally opening something. I'm glad my landlord doesn't do inspections...never heard of that!


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 12, 2012)

Don't see a situation whereby your plants and landlord being in the same room at the same time without him asking what "that" is... Unless you feel confident enough you can disguise it as something else and contain the smell (filter air fresheners etc)

contingency plan is to hire a van and move everything into it at night. Fucking ball ache and i know you said without moving them.. but it is a solution.

pretty lucky, the landlady has been around like 3 times in the last 5 years and only when something goes wrong, gonna be tough to find again if moving.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 12, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Don't see a situation whereby your plants and landlord being in the same room at the same time without him asking what "that" is... Unless you feel confident enough you can disguise it as something else and contain the smell (filter air fresheners etc)
> 
> contingency plan is to hire a van and move everything into it at night. Fucking ball ache and i know you said without moving them.. but it is a solution.
> 
> pretty lucky, the landlady has been around like 3 times in the last 5 years and only when something goes wrong, gonna be tough to find again if moving.


The van is a good idea...need to keep that around for future reference. 

Mantiszn, I just found another reason to like you...your sig quotes Aldous Huxley


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah i thought about getting a van in for the day but a bit worried about the neighbors seeing me take aload of boxes in and out.


----------



## GREENLEAFDAGROWER (Jun 12, 2012)

how did u get normal females to grow like that w/out any side branching? NICE LADIES! anything lately?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 12, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Yeah i thought about getting a van in for the day but a bit worried about the neighbors seeing me take aload of boxes in and out.



So whats wrong with a load of boxes? Snoopy neighbors will always be snoopy but no one can see through boxes.

I suggest U-haul (or similar depending on location) they have wonderful boxes that are big enough for even the most robust plants.

A good bleaching will hide any residual smell and have the added effect of sterilizing your grow room.


----------



## GREENLEAFDAGROWER (Jun 12, 2012)

do u keep side branches off by trimming them?


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 12, 2012)

just drive somewhere (slowly) then bring it back later.. they won't remember 
parrrrrranoia ... it keeps us safe lol 


Serial Violator said:


> Yeah i thought about getting a van in for the day but a bit worried about the neighbors seeing me take aload of boxes in and out.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah man, fuck those nosey neighbors. I have some too.
But as mentioned, who cares what she THINKS is in the boxes. She'll never KNOW.


Is it cool if I ask where your grow room is located in your apartment?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 12, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> I have a bit of a problem. Got a phone call today from the landlord saying he wants his 6 month inspection at the start of July, which mean my plants would of been budding for 6-8 weeks so will be absolutely stinking(hopefully) Anyway other then moving them all out for the day and then bringing them back in once he's gone has anyone got any other suggestions what i can do???





LadyJ said:


> I know you want alternative answers....but I would take them out for the day if you could! Not worth it to risk it, in my opinion. If they're out of the apartment, you have no worries about him maybe smelling something, or accidentally opening something. I'm glad my landlord doesn't do inspections...never heard of that!


Take them out. There is no other sound advice. The van is an excellent idea. 

I own a rental house and in every lease with every tenant I have had, there has been a provision in the lease that allowed me to inspect...without advance notice. Now I have never exercised that power, mostly because I try not to be dick so long as the rent check comes on time and I don't get letters from the HOA.

Be happy that she gave you advance notice. Inconvenient, but much better than the alternative. If she found your grow and you are not licensed or even in a medical state, she would be obligated to report you just to cover her own ass....as the owner, she bears responsibility for what goes on in the place.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 12, 2012)

agreed, although believe here in the UK there is a minimum notice period of at least 24 hours or something, on most lease agreements anyway, mine is a month I think..



BigLittlejohn said:


> Take them out. There is no other sound advice. The van is an excellent idea.
> 
> I own a rental house and in every lease with every tenant I have had, there has been a provision in the lease that allowed me to inspect...without advance notice. Now I have never exercised that power, mostly because I try not to be dick so long as the rent check comes on time and I don't get letters from the HOA.
> 
> Be happy that she gave you advance notice. Inconvenient, but much better than the alternative. If she found your grow and you are not licensed or even in a medical state, she would be obligated to report you just to cover her own ass....as the owner, she bears responsibility for what goes on in the place.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the sound advice, I'll probably go with the van idea which i think is really the only option. The grow is in the spare room and im in England so no medi card for me, although i could use one right now as i keep fucking my neck up. My landlord lives in Monaco and is absolutely minted so only ever comes over to England once in a while. This time next year i shouldn't have the same problem,hopefully we'll have brought our own place by then


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 13, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Thanks everyone for the sound advice, I'll probably go with the van idea which i think is really the only option. The grow is in the spare room and im in England so no medi card for me, although i could use one right now as i keep fucking my neck up. My landlord lives in Monaco and is absolutely minted so only ever comes over to England once in a while. This time next year i shouldn't have the same problem,hopefully we'll have brought our own place by then


so sorry to hear about your situation SV. i feel your pain, i have been there and live that fear everyday. I get 48 hours notice these days. 
Here was my solution at my previous local.... It got over on about 5 people. There was one jerk though whos sniffer was a bit keen and kept saying "what is that smell" ? what is that smell.?lol
I tryed covering the smell by painting the room with some really strong Paint but it didint even work. lol
This is putting the "secret" in a SECRET JARDIN 120 DR tent. take care mate and good luck!!!


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 13, 2012)

cant remember if i put this up lol here it is anyway


----------



## gaztoth (Jun 13, 2012)

and this lol


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 13, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> so sorry to hear about your situation SV. i feel your pain, i have been there and live that fear everyday. I get 48 hours notice these days.
> Here was my solution at my previous local.... It got over on about 5 people. There was one jerk though whos sniffer was a bit keen and kept saying "what is that smell" ? what is that smell.?lol
> I tryed covering the smell by painting the room with some really strong Paint but it didint even work. lol
> This is putting the "secret" in a SECRET JARDIN 120 DR tent. take care mate and good luck!!!
> ...


At least he gave me a fair bit of notice i should be grateful for that.
I remember when you did this last year, im not sure the room is big enough to hide the smell as the plants should be stinking by then


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 13, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> View attachment 2210906and this lol



What strain is that? How far along is it? Looks awesome but sooo tiny. I had a bag seed (think it was Lemon Haze) that grew out to that size


----------



## OldLuck (Jun 14, 2012)

grows with great vigor. hardy eater, pest and mold resistant. very easy plant to grow and the yield is huge in ideal conditions. the purple pheno's are amazing.



Serial Violator said:


> Whats it like? does it yield as much as they say?


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 14, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> grows with great vigor. hardy eater, pest and mold resistant. very easy plant to grow and the yield is huge in ideal conditions. the purple pheno's are amazing.


Sweet, cheers mate i'll be popping them next then


----------



## OldLuck (Jun 14, 2012)

you won't be disappointed. take a look at the end of my journal if you want to see them in there glory.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2012)

12/12 from seed sticky:

candy drop x ny purp d:


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey guys, just pooped in to post my grow room pic. It's 3-1/2 plants (supercropping accident!) and they look like a tangled mess in the pic but some nice colas in there! 







My next batch will hopefully be more aesthetically appealing in the grow closet! 

I have Barney's Critical Kush and some Vortex beans to try next.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 14, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> you won't be disappointed. take a look at the end of my journal if you want to see them in there glory.


That looks like some good shit


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 14, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> Hey guys, just pooped in to post my grow room pic. It's 3-1/2 plants (supercropping accident!) and they look like a tangled mess in the pic but some nice colas in there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is a 12/12 thread... Im pretty sure thats not 12/12


----------



## lightitsmokeit420 (Jun 14, 2012)

im thinking of my next grow being a 12/12 what ya think it be my 2nd grow 1st was bagseed n just a regular soil grow


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 15, 2012)

Why?
You obviously haven't looked through this thread properly. Haha



bombasticson said:


> this is a 12/12 thread... Im pretty sure thats not 12/12


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 15, 2012)

lightitsmokeit420 said:


> im thinking of my next grow being a 12/12 what ya think it be my 2nd grow 1st was bagseed n just a regular soil grow


Do it, get read up on coco and you'll be very happy


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Jun 15, 2012)

> *this is a 12/12 thread... Im pretty sure thats not 12/12 *


I'll take that as a compliment! Thanks.

Strictly speaking, it's not 12/12 because along with supercropping I had to bump the photoperiod back to 10/14 for a while so they wouldn't outgrow my closet.


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 15, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> I'll take that as a compliment! Thanks.
> 
> Strictly speaking, it's not 12/12 because along with supercropping I had to bump the photoperiod back to 10/14 for a while so they wouldn't outgrow my closet.


I guess that would be a compliment if you were flowering from seed..


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 15, 2012)

Flowering from seed ? Now that's a new idea. Would be nice to only take 8-10 weeks from putting a seed in soil, although I don't think the plants would yield much.

Next grow I'm gonna give my plants bushmaster the moment they pop out the soil. 

I think someone is confused.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 15, 2012)

Never ceases to amaze me how ignorance and stupidity go hand in hand


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Jun 15, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Never ceases to amaze me how ignorance and stupidity go hand in hand


Hahahaha!

Let them hold hands, pray they don't breed!


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 15, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Never ceases to amaze me how ignorance and stupidity go hand in hand


Far from ignorant and most def not stupid lol


jigfresh said:


> Flowering from seed ? Now that's a new idea. Would be nice to only take 8-10 weeks from putting a seed in soil, although I don't think the plants would yield much.
> 
> Next grow I'm gonna give my plants bushmaster the moment they pop out the soil.
> 
> I think someone is confused.


Lol didnt think people would take what i said literally, I said flower from seed cause she said she didnt do 12/12. I wanted to know if she did 12/12 from seed cause I dont see how those plants got so big if it is so


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 15, 2012)

i suppose these aren't 12.12 either ...



del66666 said:


> bubblegum............going to break my record......i hope.....




and these..


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 15, 2012)

Mantis, did you prune that blueberry or pe, or did it just grow with that shape from seed?


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 15, 2012)

the only work I did on them, was after a few weeks flowering, trimmed off some of the lower branches.
really liked the structure on them



KidneyStoner420 said:


> Mantis, did you prune that blueberry or pe, or did it just grow with that shape from seed?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 15, 2012)

Awesome, I just purchased both of them a few weeks ago. Also bubblegummer. Any idea how that one reacts to 12/12?
I see Dels was bubblegum but note sure if it was the same strain from female seeds. His looked awesome.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 16, 2012)

Trimmed this girl up today. One plant, 12/12 from seed, I promise.
View attachment 2214815View attachment 2214812View attachment 2214813View attachment 2214814


----------



## Kronicle420 (Jun 16, 2012)

Gotta say this is the way forward! I gave it a go this time round and i got an unreal grow! 3.5 oz out of one plant with the 12/12.

Before on average is was getting 2 oz per plant. Im sure i can get more with the 12/12 method if i top the plants next time and keep them smaller. Overall im converted, Many thanks to del666


----------



## DaleRoberts (Jun 16, 2012)

How big is your light? I am using a 400w hps and currently have 1 agent orange 1 green crack in coco using canna nutes with gravity at the end of flower. It looks like I'll get 2 o per but I still have 2 weeks to go. Coco is the best. My plants thrive in it and the buds are way more stinky. Plus they are way bigger. I use 600w when the winter comes. In summer it gets my room too hot though. So I use the 400.


----------



## roofwayne (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's a 12/12 from seed, 117 days, Purple Kush!! Hard bud!! ..rw


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks like you need to clean up the house! lol


----------



## del66666 (Jun 16, 2012)

Kronicle420 said:


> Gotta say this is the way forward! I gave it a go this time round and i got an unreal grow! 3.5 oz out of one plant with the 12/12.
> 
> Before on average is was getting 2 oz per plant. Im sure i can get more with the 12/12 method if i top the plants next time and keep them smaller. Overall im converted, Many thanks to del666


you are very welcome mate..........sounds like you are doing a fine job...


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 16, 2012)

The ladies are 4 weeks in to 12/12, the one on the left has way bigger buds then the one on the right... Dont know why but okay


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 16, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> The ladies are 4 weeks in to 12/12, the one on the left has way bigger buds then the one on the right... Dont know why but okay


Wow, you are pro...love the color of your leaves and your buds look amazing. Those are some healthy ass plants. Beautiful 



del66666 said:


> you are very welcome mate..........sounds like you are doing a fine job...


Del, I didn't realize you still are active on this thread . I read through it for the first time a little over a week ago and you inspired me to set up a 12/12 closet grow. Am not using HID / HPS though. Am going to experiment with this new style of CFL, 200watt actual, 1000w equivalent, dual spectrum, 15,000 lumens useable light:








Will also be strategically placing various bulbs ranging from 23-40 watts. I know you said you got low yields when you went CFL, but I want to see what they're capable of. And they are better for my budget lol. If you're interested, feel free to sub to my grow: https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/535181-lady-js-12-12-seed.html

Do you have any new pics to post?? I love looking at your plants, never short of impressive.


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jun 16, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> The ladies are 4 weeks in to 12/12, the one on the left has way bigger buds then the one on the right... Dont know why but okay


What strain is this?


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 16, 2012)

greenlikemoney said:


> What strain is this?


These are G13 cheese its in my signature


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 16, 2012)

Meant to say 4 weeks in flower, 6 weeks from seed


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Wow, you are pro...love the color of your leaves and your buds look amazing. Those are some healthy ass plants. Beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats one funky looking light you got there mate....will drop in and see what you are up to for sure......... welcome to the 12-12 from seed party........


----------



## Gik69 (Jun 17, 2012)

hi fellow UK growers! i have a quick Q to ask. i have a full term afghan kush and its been in flower for 10 1/2wks now but what is the usual flowering time for this strain?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 17, 2012)

Any pics? Got a scope?


----------



## Gik69 (Jun 17, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Any pics? Got a scope?



Sorry not got pics and my scope isnt that powerfull, just wondered what the avg time was..its under CFL's if that helps


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 17, 2012)

Everything I see says 8-14 weeks for afghan kush. I suggest you buy a cheap 60x scope on eBay so you can keep a close eye.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 17, 2012)

Go here

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/28072-harvest-time-tutorial-45.html#post287475




Gik69 said:


> Sorry not got pics and my scope isnt that powerfull, just wondered what the avg time was..its under CFL's if that helps


----------



## cary schellie (Jun 17, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> I have a bit of a problem. Got a phone call today from the landlord saying he wants his 6 month inspection at the start of July, which mean my plants would of been budding for 6-8 weeks so will be absolutely stinking(hopefully) Anyway other then moving them all out for the day and then bringing them back in once he's gone has anyone got any other suggestions what i can do???


inspection? tell that muther fucker get bent. My landlord knows better


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2012)

any of you ever try extracting the thc and resin from your plants?


----------



## unlucky (Jun 17, 2012)

i love your pics your a very funny man too


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 17, 2012)

del66666 said:


> any of you ever try extracting the thc and resin from your plants?


I have


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I have
> 
> View attachment 2216502View attachment 2216503View attachment 2216504


nice....what did you use to make that what looks like solid oil


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2012)

i thought id use alcohol..............


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 17, 2012)

That is Butane honey oil. It's a pain to make and smoke properly, but really really nice if done right. The process involves putting the plant matter in a tube, with a filter on one side and a small opening to shoot butane in the other. The butane runs over the plant matter and extracts the thc. You then let the butane evaporate and work at getting all the left over 'tane out of the oil. These days I just use dry ice... so much easier.


----------



## PhillyFan (Jun 17, 2012)

Here is my first 12/12 from seed plant! It's been under a 400w hps light for 3 1/2 weeks now, Anyone have any idea what strain it might be or does it aleast look healthy?? I've never had a plants with leaves that looked this way.... Also the plant is topped.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2012)

PhillyFan said:


> Here is my first 12/12 from seed plant! It's been under a 400w hps light for 3 1/2 weeks now, Anyone have any idea what strain it might be or does it aleast look healthy?? I've never had a plants with leaves that looked this way.... Also the plant is topped.
> View attachment 2216616View attachment 2216618


looks indica and looks healthy to me mate...........


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> That is Butane honey oil. It's a pain to make and smoke properly, but really really nice if done right. The process involves putting the plant matter in a tube, with a filter on one side and a small opening to shoot butane in the other. The butane runs over the plant matter and extracts the thc. You then let the butane evaporate and work at getting all the left over 'tane out of the oil. These days I just use dry ice... so much easier.
> 
> View attachment 2216587View attachment 2216590View attachment 2216586View attachment 2216588View attachment 2216589View attachment 2216592View attachment 2216593


looks like a cool method............decided to distill some vodka and soak some plant in it for a few weeks then pull it out and put some new bud in there til chrimbo and see what comes out when i evaporate it........keep you all posted..


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 17, 2012)

My mates use alcohol to make oil. They say the longer you leave the plant in the alcohol the more muck that gets leached. Here's a batch DST made from everclear... plant matter in a jar, pour enough alcohol to cover it, shake for 30-60 seconds, pour through filter and BOOM, sticky goodness. Took about 1-2 hours to evaporate to where we could smoke it.

Don't mean to take the wind out yer sails... but I think you could have higher quality smoke by the end of the day, stead of waiting till christmas. That being said, I'm always a fan of experimentation. Would be interesting to see what comes of it.


----------



## Dude4458 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey del,
if ur look for the quick n easy with stuff u might have round for some hash extraction... 
Toss some sugar leaf er whatever u want into a blender with ice and water... Spin it up and let the plant matter float to top while trichs sink to bottom.
then what I do is scoop the plant off the top and save it for later... Then run the water and "sandy" stuff (trichs) through a mesh "tea ball" or u could use a screen of some sort and as it runs through the screen u filter plant matter that sank. Finally pour that through a coffee filter to collect the trichs... One thats done scrape it off with a card or something and squeeze the remaining liquid out and roll it into a ball. Easy peasy man.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 17, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/489366-iso-extractions-_oakley_.html

this has been piquing interest, iso is quite easy to get hold of here..
the dry ice does "seem" a lot cleaner though, but a bit more tricky to get hold of
although iso the same as butane - if done correctly and purged correctly - it is safe

he also recommends a quick wash



jigfresh said:


> My mates use alcohol to make oil. They say the longer you leave the plant in the alcohol the more muck that gets leached. Here's a batch DST made from everclear... plant matter in a jar, pour enough alcohol to cover it, shake for 30-60 seconds, pour through filter and BOOM, sticky goodness. Took about 1-2 hours to evaporate to where we could smoke it.
> 
> Don't mean to take the wind out yer sails... but I think you could have higher quality smoke by the end of the day, stead of waiting till christmas. That being said, I'm always a fan of experimentation. Would be interesting to see what comes of it.


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 17, 2012)

hey whats the most anyone got doing 12/12 from seed


----------



## Dude4458 (Jun 17, 2012)

The blender/ gravity method is what im using right now because im cheap nd broke from ordering my dwc buckets. Its not the purest cause some plant matter does make it through the mesh, but its still some good hash. Id like to have a go at bho or iso, but im afrade I would jack er up and end up paying for it later, using water I dont feel that worry cuase its just water. Id like to do dry ice too, but then I would have to actually leave the house... Bit of hermit I am.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 17, 2012)

del, we'll let you take the floor for this one.... lol



bombasticson said:


> hey whats the most anyone got doing 12/12 from seed


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 17, 2012)

Dude4458 said:


> The blender/ gravity method is what im using right now because im cheap nd broke from ordering my dwc buckets. Its not the purest cause some plant matter does make it through the mesh, but its still some good hash. Id like to have a go at bho or iso, but im afrade I would jack er up and end up paying for it later, using water I dont feel that worry cuase its just water. Id like to do dry ice too, but then I would have to actually leave the house... Bit of hermit I am.


There's really nothing to iso hash. All you need is a jar, some iso (<10 bucks/ pounds whatever), a coffee filter, a pyrex dish, and a razor blade. I'm guessing you have everything but the iso in your house already. And unlike BHO there isn't work involved purging the iso out. You just let it sit and evaporate.


----------



## Dude4458 (Jun 17, 2012)

So ive her that the iso % has to be at a certain place is that correct or are u using the 7% or whatever drug stores typically carry... Ive herd that the 99% stuff is where its at, but where do,u get industrial grade stuff like that? 
Frankly, my LSV vape make the best hash... Wand hash! Knocked me down the evolutionary ladder a wee bit... Just takes a month to build enough for like a ball worth sharing... 

Btw, thanks for all the info jig


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Jun 17, 2012)

My input on the thc extraction is that alcohol is ionically polar so it will also extract some water, chlorophyll, etc. Butane is non-polar so no water in the extraction, just the good stuff. Also butane boils off at room temp.


----------



## supersillybilly (Jun 17, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> del, we'll let you take the floor for this one.... lol


I pull about 1.8 oz per plant 12/12 from clone. Thats 8 under a 600 hps. They say good growers get .5g per watt. Excellent growers get 1g per watt. Im getting closer. Ive found if you get your temps about 5 with light off it stops the stretch and compacts the bud. The way I grow, they end up like fat poles. SOG is the way forward. Small managable plants........fuck trees. lol


----------



## del66666 (Jun 18, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> hey whats the most anyone got doing 12/12 from seed


1709g wet weight i believe........for now anyway lol...


----------



## del66666 (Jun 18, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> My mates use alcohol to make oil. They say the longer you leave the plant in the alcohol the more muck that gets leached. Here's a batch DST made from everclear... plant matter in a jar, pour enough alcohol to cover it, shake for 30-60 seconds, pour through filter and BOOM, sticky goodness. Took about 1-2 hours to evaporate to where we could smoke it.
> 
> Don't mean to take the wind out yer sails... but I think you could have higher quality smoke by the end of the day, stead of waiting till christmas. That being said, I'm always a fan of experimentation. Would be interesting to see what comes of it.
> 
> View attachment 2216693View attachment 2216697View attachment 2216698


 the only reason i say til chrimbo is i will be using all my popcorn buds from now til then to put through the same bit of alcohol ,maybe using several ounces, should be good n strong by then....


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 18, 2012)

Here's the ladies at 4 weeks of flower


----------



## del66666 (Jun 18, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> My input on the thc extraction is that alcohol is ionically polar so it will also extract some water, chlorophyll, etc. Butane is non-polar so no water in the extraction, just the good stuff. Also butane boils off at room temp.


what if the bud is nice and dry before you use.......


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 18, 2012)

del66666 said:


> looks like a cool method............decided to distill some vodka and soak some plant in it for a few weeks then pull it out and put some new bud in there til chrimbo and see what comes out when i evaporate it........keep you all posted..



Haha funny you should mention this as i spent all of last year doing this....

Nov 2010, got a litre of smirnoff, emptied a bit out(down my throat of course) and then chucked a load of leaf/stem/bud/sugar leaf into it, left it for 2 months, emptied all the plant matter out and replaced with new stuff, did this another 6-7 times over the course of the year and eventually cracked it open to drink on boxing day just gone, cue very chlorophyll tasting vodka(which by now is semi-green coloured), hardly any effect from the weed in it even after half the bottle and being able to squirt through the eye of a needle at 50 paces more effectively than a U.S Marine for 48hrs lol

If you are going to replicate this experiment may I advise from experience that you dont bother putting any stems in and only sugar leaves not any others lol

Edit: Just noticed you are going to evaporate it not drink it so ignore most of what I just said lol


----------



## del66666 (Jun 18, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Haha funny you should mention this as i spent all of last year doing this....
> 
> Nov 2010, got a litre of smirnoff, emptied a bit out(down my throat of course) and then chucked a load of leaf/stem/bud/sugar leaf into it, left it for 2 months, emptied all the plant matter out and replaced with new stuff, did this another 6-7 times over the course of the year and eventually cracked it open to drink on boxing day just gone, cue very chlorophyll tasting vodka(which by now is semi-green coloured), hardly any effect from the weed in it even after half the bottle and being able to squirt through the eye of a needle at 50 paces more effectively than a U.S Marine for 48hrs lol
> 
> ...


thanks for the info mate.......using dry popcorn bud so should be no chlorophyll and im running the vodka through a still to increase the alcohol content.....this stuff burns your lips......


----------



## del66666 (Jun 18, 2012)

yummy........tastes so gooood....


----------



## soom111 (Jun 18, 2012)

Alrite fellas been lookin at doin 12/12 from seed for a while and have now grown some balls and decided to take the leap lol does any1 knw if Widow Bomb by Bomb Seeds is a good strain for this type of growing. Cheers


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 18, 2012)

soom111 said:


> Alrite fellas been lookin at doin 12/12 from seed for a while and have now grown some balls and decided to take the leap lol does any1 knw if Widow Bomb by Bomb Seeds is a good strain for this type of growing. Cheers


Bomb seeds Big bomb is good for 12-12 so maybe that will be to try it you might be glad you did


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 18, 2012)

del66666 said:


> 1709g wet weight i believe........for now anyway lol...


I remember that about a year or so ago. What strain was that? And how much dry?


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 18, 2012)

del66666 said:


> 1709g wet weight i believe........for now anyway lol...


Yea whats the most you got dry weight


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 18, 2012)

Well what's 20% of that? haha...



bombasticson said:


> Yea whats the most you got dry weight


----------



## Gik69 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi chaps i have a White Widow and it been flowering for 8 weeks now and last night ive noticed white furry stuff on some of the buds which is a bit worrying:scared:
its strange because my other plant is fine and doesnt have any on it.
plz help :tup:


----------



## DJAJGROWSTOO (Jun 19, 2012)

I have the biggest 12/12 from seed plant. Anybody elses bigger??

also note there is a small plant in the bucket with the big plant. they are the same age, but different strains. you can tell witch is witch cause the tops of it havent started budding fully yet.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 19, 2012)

Here's what I got going on:
View attachment 2219319View attachment 2219321View attachment 2219320


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 19, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Here's what I got going on:
> View attachment 2219319View attachment 2219321View attachment 2219320


Lovely, what is it?


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 19, 2012)

I know the last picture of the plant is Candy Drop X NY Purp D. The first two pics because of labeling errors (i'm a dumbass) are either the same cd x nypd... or ?purple X Space Bomb. ?purple being an unknown, but highly frosty strain.


----------



## hello.mrniceguy (Jun 19, 2012)

day 80.12/12...gotta chop her down on friday


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 19, 2012)

DJAJGROWSTOO said:


> I have the biggest 12/12 from seed plant. Anybody elses bigger??
> 
> also note there is a small plant in the bucket with the big plant. they are the same age, but different strains. you can tell witch is witch cause the tops of it havent started budding fully yet.


And now Del, if you could please, THAT picture lol.......


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 19, 2012)

DJAJGROWSTOO said:


> I have the biggest 12/12 from seed plant.



You sure about that?


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 19, 2012)

del whats the most you harvested dry weight


----------



## del66666 (Jun 20, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> del whats the most you harvested dry weight


dont quote me but i think i had a bubblebomb near 9 dry................it all becomes a blur to me..............just been round to see the new 2.4m tent and the skunk no 1 and deli haze are massive..............


----------



## del66666 (Jun 20, 2012)

whos got the biggest


----------



## jofey (Jun 20, 2012)

Some pictures of the wappa and 1 bagsseed 12/12 from the start 600 hps and bio grow ferts, pistils appeared on the wappa 10th june and on the bagsseed the 4th june .. what do yous think r i u ? I think they look great but what do i know?


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 20, 2012)

jofey said:


> View attachment 2220349View attachment 2220350View attachment 2220351View attachment 2220353View attachment 2220354View attachment 2220355Some pictures of the wappa and 1 bagsseed 12/12 from the start 600 hps and bio grow ferts, pistils appeared on the wappa 10th june and on the bagsseed the 4th june .. what do yous think r i u ? I think they look great but what do i know?


They look really nice


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey 12/12fs in coco growers, does anyone bother to flush/dark/dry out before harvest?

Oh BTW, my 12/12fs plants can beat yours up!  haha, kidding...but seriously, they can beat yours up. Kidding! no, really...







Just kidding....


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 20, 2012)

I LMAO when I saw that comment....I hope he was just joking...or his grow-esteem has just been crushed multiple times over


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 20, 2012)

I am in hydro and I stop giving my plants any nutes at all at least 2 weeks before harvest. I harvest slow... at least a week I am chopping things down. I leave the light on the first few days, then turn it off at some point, to save electricity. I don't do it for increased resin or anything. And usually around the time I turn off the light I turn off the water (recirculating) and the girls start drying out a little. Again, I just do this because it seems a waste to keep it going for fewer and fewer plants that are going to come down in the next day or two anyways.

EDIT: And if it were possible I would love to pit one of my plants against yours. Not sure what a plant fight looks like, but it would be fun to watch, lol.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 20, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> Hey 12/12fs in coco growers, does anyone bother to flush/dark/dry out before harvest?
> 
> Oh BTW, my 12/12fs plants can beat yours up!  haha, kidding...but seriously, they can beat yours up. Kidding! no, really...
> 
> ...


Your plant could clearly kick the shit out of his


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Jun 20, 2012)

jigfresh- thanks for the pre-harvest info and you're ON! Bump leaves and come out fighting! haha


----------



## cherasta (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Here's my Cream Caramel (Sweet Seeds) 12/12 from seed. It was grown in DWC under 400w HPS, topped when it was 20 days old and took 85 days since germination to give me this:



It was chopped yesterday and wet weight was 300 grams (10,6 oz), so should be around 80-90 grams (3 oz) dry. In the last photo is missing a cola similar to the smallest one which was harvested two weeks earlier.

One love!


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Jun 21, 2012)

Yo star, lookin pop-fresh!


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 22, 2012)

Quick Question, for the last few weeks i have PK 13/14, Overdrive and ripen. Ive only ever used the PK before so my ? is when would you add these nutes and would you use all 3 of them together??


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 22, 2012)

Dont know about the 1st 2 but i add only ripen and water for the last 10-14 dys then chop straight away


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 22, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Dont know about the 1st 2 but i add only ripen and water for the last 10-14 dys then chop straight away


Cool man cheers. i use the PK weeks 5-6 in say and 8 weeks strain. 

Overdrive is just the one and whether to use it with the PK


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 22, 2012)

Where you guys buy your ripen. It always seems so expensive. Is it really worth it?


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello people, complete Newbie here.

I discovered this thread back in Jan and it convinced me to give 12/12 from seed a go.

Converted the shed, insulation, electricity etc built a cabinet thats around 1.2m x 1m x 2m, running a 400w hps, a 5" exhaust and a 4" intake fans. Using HESI nutes

Here are my babies, they broke through the coco on 12/6


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 22, 2012)

expensive?

http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Plant-Nutrition/General-Hydroponics-Nutrients/GH-Ripen/?gpd=1



KidneyStoner420 said:


> Where you guys buy your ripen. It always seems so expensive. Is it really worth it?



looking good... 



UKHomeGrow said:


> Hello people, complete Newbie here.
> 
> I discovered this thread back in Jan and it convinced me to give 12/12 from seed a go.
> 
> ...


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 22, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Plant-Nutrition/General-Hydroponics-Nutrients/GH-Ripen/?gpd=1




Why can't I find it ANYWHERE online in usa?


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 22, 2012)

maybe try email them.. they do respond.. sometimes 
hmm.. its ghe e is for europe..

little more research.. there seems to be two websites..

http://generalhydroponics.com/site/index.php
http://gb.eurohydro.com/

if you search for ripen on each it only shows up on gb one..
weird..




KidneyStoner420 said:


> Why can't I find it ANYWHERE online in usa?


----------



## roofwayne (Jun 23, 2012)

Here's a Violator og

harvested a 133 days from seed.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Jun 23, 2012)

> *harvested a 133 days from seed*


19 weeks holy shit! Looks fat and tight though.


----------



## I85BLAX (Jun 23, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Here's a Violator og
> 
> harvested a 133 days from seed.View attachment 2224554View attachment 2224553View attachment 2224555View attachment 2224556


she took her sweet time!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 24, 2012)

12/12 FS Purple Styleee

View attachment 2225762View attachment 2225763View attachment 2225764


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> 12/12 FS Purple Styleee
> 
> View attachment 2225762View attachment 2225763View attachment 2225764


BR x BSB? or BSB x CB?


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 24, 2012)

Its the BR x BSB's matey


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Got a pic of the entire plant? How tall is it? Looks awesome!


----------



## scotia1982 (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah m8 can fling them up in a coupla hrs wen a can get on lappy.. Got 3 plants 2 diff phenos by looks of things


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2012)

verry pretty plantr. but don't expect much from the smoke scotia.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> verry pretty plantr. but don't expect much from the smoke scotia.


Yeah the BSBxCB was a bit weak as well i found


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2012)

and a bsb with extra br will be weaker. the bsb x cb was better than the str8 bsb, and add black rose to that. it is no longer dank just purple weed.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> and a bsb with extra br will be weaker. the bsb x cb was better than the str8 bsb, and add black rose to that. it is no longer dank just purple weed.


hmm well if the BSB was`nt as good as the BSBxCB then it looks like ive got a pack of BSB that aint gonna get used lol


----------



## Smakki (Jun 25, 2012)

NL 5 x Haze (Sensi Seeds), 12/12 from Seed, 150W HCI 942 (Veg + Flower)...the plant has been stunted for 2 weeks due to me not watering enough in their airports, otherwise I'll guess she'd be a little bigger.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 25, 2012)

Sage,chernobyl,ak48,confidential cheese and Pineapple express 5 weeks into flower


----------



## roofwayne (Jun 25, 2012)

Trainwreck harvested last night. 112 days from seed.View attachment 2227604View attachment 2227605View attachment 2227606View attachment 2227607View attachment 2227608


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 25, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Trainwreck harvested last night. 112 days from seed.View attachment 2227604View attachment 2227605View attachment 2227606View attachment 2227607View attachment 2227608


Nice mate, you seem to be chopping down every week


----------



## BlackBuddha (Jun 25, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Sage,chernobyl,ak48,confidential cheese and Pineapple express 5 weeks into flower


NICE !!!*

Two questions *: 

How tall are your plants man?
What's the tallest that you've had for a 12/12 grow?


----------



## kana (Jun 25, 2012)

yo del is there any stage at the beginning of 12/12 from seed in which cuttings can be taken?


----------



## Impman (Jun 25, 2012)

i like your grow from seed. im going to try that next. ive only grown from clones but i ike the results i see from your pics.....
However Frank Zappa hated pot heads and drug users of all sorts so I say F Zappa and your pic lol


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 26, 2012)

BlackBuddha said:


> NICE !!!*
> 
> Two questions *:
> 
> ...


Tallest is maybe 2.5ft but would of been taller if i hadn't lst'd the main stem and that is about the tallest


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jun 26, 2012)

Pics as promised, potting up to 6" tonight.

Skunk#1



THC Bomb



Bubblegum


----------



## jofey (Jun 27, 2012)

just wanted to throw up a couple of pics from my 12/12 wappa plant2 weeks since pistils started..... and 1 plant of unknown strain it is from a white seed wae black/brown markings(if some one could I,D it for me i would be very happy)it is the seed at the top of the photo  it is 3 weeks since pistils appeared on it , but it is going mental wae bud growth, i gave this plant 10 days of cfl for 12 hrs and 600 hps for 12 hrs ,nothing but 12/12 600 watt hps on 3 plants i think they look good,I go by the bio grow feeding chart .week 3.. they are at least 4 feet tall and very healthy looking ! but what do i know?


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't think you'll be able to find someone who can identify a strain by the seed but if you do he/she is a hero


----------



## jofey (Jun 27, 2012)

i thought maybe some one had seen/grown the same one ,but ye cannae fault a man for trying ...! anyhoo life goes on


Serial Violator said:


> I don't think you'll be able to find someone who can identify a strain by the seed but if you do he/she is a hero


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 27, 2012)

Caliband 8weeks 12/12FS, been a bit neglected so looking a bit rough atm lol


----------



## Troutacus (Jun 27, 2012)

Just Tossed One Fem GDP In the flower room from seed. I have 3 of her sisters in the Veg. Room under 400w HPS light. Can't wait to see how much long the one from seed will take compared to her sisters who will Veg for 3 weeks and be tossed in the flower room with there little sister later. all in Roots Organic Coco with some of there soil mixed in. This will be a great learning experience . Love you all

Trout


----------



## kana (Jun 29, 2012)

yo del is there any stage at the beginning of 12/12 from seed in which cuttings can be taken?


----------



## supchaka (Jun 29, 2012)

kana said:


> yo del is there any stage at the beginning of 12/12 from seed in which cuttings can be taken?


Not really, your plant starts flowering so small to take a cutting from it is going to remove half your plant. I mean sure if you had to do it ok, but why? its 12/12 from seed, not 12/12 from seed to clone to ? At any rate taking a clone is the same at any age of the plant, when you have 3-4 nodes to spare.


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 29, 2012)

i was thinking of trying a clone from the bottom branches of a 12/12fs plant halfway through flower, or as soon as the bottom 4 branches are ready. i usually lollypop and discard them as waste but if the flowering clones i have read so much about work out well its a great way to save a pheno from dying out. any1 done this?


----------



## supchaka (Jun 29, 2012)

ineverveg said:


> i was thinking of trying a clone from the bottom branches of a 12/12fs plant halfway through flower, or as soon as the bottom 4 branches are ready. i usually lollypop and discard them as waste but if the flowering clones i have read so much about work out well its a great way to save a pheno from dying out. any1 done this?


Yeah it will work but they usually take forever and a day to root and kick into veg, but certainly can be done.


----------



## ineverveg (Jun 29, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Yeah it will work but they usually take forever and a day to root and kick into veg, but certainly can be done.


thanks for the quick reply bud, i read they take upto 3 weeks to root and turn to veg so i guess timing is key, it would be nice to have 2 from each plant ready as the moms finish


----------



## Lerufus (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi all!! I've been absorbing as much of this thread as quickly as possible. I'm on the verge of my first grow, really excited to get started. I've decided on 12/12 for it's simplicity as well as the option to grow perpetually, and it's just awesome. I'll be using a 4' 2 bulb T5 fixture and I may supplement with cfl's I'll have to see. I may upgrade to hps in the future, but 300 watt cfl's are also an option that I'm looking at. I'll be starting with NL, which is cool because I've never had the chance to smoke good NL. 

I'll keep you updated.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Jun 29, 2012)

Harvested and drying, left them a little fuzzy with sugar leaves, I'll trim them up before curing. 3 1/2 plants 11-13 weeks from seed under 120w and 50w induction bulbs with 2 little CF bulbs thrown in there for the hell of it. This is my second grow. Next one will prob be just two plants, shit gets complicated in the summer when the kids are not in school!


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Jun 30, 2012)

Day 22 12/12 from seed DNA Genetics Stacked Kush under 250watt 9 inches away.
Topped uncle ben's 4 cola style and Lst'd
Looking to have her done before august 28th!
gotta move haha


View attachment 2234029


----------



## jswett1100 (Jun 30, 2012)

Should have topped those beasts, could have got some dope ass colas


----------



## roofwayne (Jun 30, 2012)

Smoke your own, Nice haul!! . Stay out of the fresh bud!! ...rw


----------



## The Evil M (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi guys this thread is pretty cool and seems like an appropriate place to ask a few questions with regards to my next grow. 

1) How do you use canna coco outside of the a hydroponic set up and what nutrients do you use for the 12/12 from seed grow. 
2) I will be using a 250watt HPS light and plan on NL and NLx1, I need to get about 1oz from each of my plants to be self sufficient will this light be able to do with with a little practice? 
3) How many plants under this size light?

I have grow in soil twice before under 300 watt HPS, the grow was ok but I barely used nutrients just a bit of hesi bloom. 

Thanks

Still got about 17g from each plant dry and cured though.


----------



## The Evil M (Jul 1, 2012)

I read up on Coco and it seems the way forward for 12/12, what nutirent regimes do people use as most generic ones supplied are for a normal life cycle.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jul 1, 2012)

_Hesi Nutes for COCO are goooooooooooooooooooood_


----------



## The Evil M (Jul 1, 2012)

I was going to use canna, Ill have a look at your thread see how yours perform


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Jul 1, 2012)

roofwayne said:


> Smoke your own, Nice haul!! . Stay out of the fresh bud!! ...rw


Haha thanks...at this point I finally have plenty of cured bud but I still have to "sample" the new shit!


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Jul 1, 2012)

The Evil M said:


> I was going to use canna, Ill have a look at your thread see how yours perform


I'd say go with canna, hesi or microbrewed depending on which line comes the least expensive to where you are.


----------



## Farscaper (Jul 2, 2012)

So I know there are a lot of Coco growers here doing 12 from seed. Are there any cats that watch this thread that use DWC (deep water culture) or any other water culture tek? I personally have only had quality yield success from DWC... let it be noted I have not tried my hand at Coco yet... although i may try in the future. 

I would be interested in seeing other 12 from seed DWC's... and for that matter if anyone is interested i would be glad to share my Tek for DWC 12 from seeds... if anyone is interested.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 2, 2012)

I run a flooded tube setup, kinda nft I guess. And I ran my last round 12/12 from seed. I was happy with the results.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 3, 2012)

update day 21 

Skunk 1


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 3, 2012)

THC Bomb day 21


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 3, 2012)

Bubblegum day 21


----------



## Farscaper (Jul 3, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I run a flooded tube setup, kinda nft I guess. And I ran my last round 12/12 from seed. I was happy with the results.


I Think ive seen pics of ur vert scrog. F'n killer setup. I would call flooded tube a water culture of sorts.. A varyation anyway... What do you do, flood them on timer or is it a 24 hr flow? Im not super familure with tube setups... 
Ill be starting a thc bomb in a week or so to,fill my third dwc once I get these two 2 gallon hempys out of my way. 
Note that I dont care for hempys ... At least not the way I did it... But my experiance is in dwc... So back to it... However I dont do 100% dwc I guess.. I just technically flower in it... They veg in adrain to waist style... But alll 12 from seed in the same tent . I will start a tutorial to share what ive learned when I fire up this thc bomb .


----------



## Farscaper (Jul 3, 2012)

Did your thc bombs show gender around 20 days? My G13 Sour candys all showed arounsd 20 days... Ive been using that as a target to start my next seedlings before the lady in flower is ready for harvest.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 3, 2012)

UKHomeGrow said:


> update day 21
> 
> Skunk 1


Ive got a skunk #1 going at the moment but it doesnt look as good as that


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 4, 2012)

thanks man, she seems to be the best of the lot so far. roots have nearly filled out the new pot and she has only been in it for just over a week.........although when i was feeding last night i noticed a few yellow spots developing  gona have a dig around and see if I can find out what the problem is.

not sure whats up with the bubblegum either.......seems to be droopier by the day.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 4, 2012)

any ideas when i can expect these to show sex? they were all fem'd seeds so fingers crossed they will all be ladies.


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 4, 2012)

being all fem isnt the concern more then likely they will be fem just hope they dont turn...


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 4, 2012)

something else to worry about lol......hope these yellow spots dont get worse. Think it may be a mg def


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 4, 2012)

UKHomeGrow said:


> something else to worry about lol......hope these yellow spots dont get worse. Think it may be a mg def


A few of the lower leaves on mine have started to turn yellow. But i think thats because i have neglected it a bit but will start looking after it a bit better from now on. Use epsom salts to sort out the mg def, 1tea spoon per gallon is what i use but i saw something else saying 2 tea spoons per gallon. Ive grown loads of fems and never had a real hermi yet(touch wood) i found about 8 seeds in a 6oz of Vanilla kush.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 4, 2012)

ordered the epsom salts, do you use that every feed?


----------



## Farscaper (Jul 4, 2012)

as far as yellowing of more mature fan leaves... i had a sour candy that started looking yellow on the older fan leaves... i gave it a epsom salt boost and that helped some... but i found that the big problem was that i had a pH lockout issue. test that runoff pH if your running drain to waist. i tested my hempys and my pH was sky high. i flushed with some heavy acid water to get the pH where I wanted it and they did a lot better... i finally realized that basically what had happened to mine was the pH lockout caused the plant to start burning its own stock supplies. kinda like a clone does right after cut. if you notice that it may be pH issues or maybe just underfeeding. I also noticed that with strait 12 from seed in perlite i was able to run a full strength nute of GH flora series Lucas formula in drain to waste. My first run at 12 from seed i tried hempy (which is not the fit for me) I started trying to feed as if i was still running a veg cycle for a few weeks... (correct me if im wrong) but you have to feed them a little more from the get go because your trying to get as much vegetative growth as quick as possible.
I would maybe suggest checking that runoff pH, check your nute level and make sure your not just under feeding, and if that doesn't work it may be time to pot up. just a friendly suggestion. I think i will go try and take a pic of my sour candys ... the hempys look like dwarfish compared to my dwc buckets lol


----------



## dank smoker420 (Jul 4, 2012)

UKHomeGrow said:


> update day 21
> 
> Skunk 1


looking wonderful at three weeks. what kinda lights are you using? also if you are using r/o water you will need to supplement with cal/mag everywater.


----------



## Farscaper (Jul 4, 2012)

The first pic is a group shot. the two on outside are G13 Sour Candy in DWC buckets. the one in front in the middle is also a sour candy, but in a hempy. the one is back is a no name bag seed from some primo i got a while back. both the two in the middle bairly reach 18 inches and they have been in flower for 5 weeks friday. the two sour candy ladies on the outside just passed week 2 flower. a total life span thus far of 34 days after sprouting. one is just shy of 15 this morning and the other is well over 18". more like 20+ the two in the middle had the pH issues i was talking about. the two in dwc got a full dose of nutes drain to waste until they showed gender then they were placed in dwc and adjusted for that. the last crop i did was 4 sour candy babes in a 5 gallon dwc tub. i see no difference between the sour candy that i have now grown 12 from seed and the candy's that i did last time that got a 3 week veg period. 

Hope everyone finds this entertaining 

*I LOVE DWC!!!!!!*


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 4, 2012)

thanks, its a 400w HPS. Had is sitting at around 18" from the top. Going to start with the epsom salts tomorrow.....now gota figure out why the bubblegum has wilted.


----------



## Farscaper (Jul 4, 2012)

UKHomeGrow said:


> thanks, its a 400w HPS. Had is sitting at around 18" from the top. Going to start with the epsom salts tomorrow.....now gota figure out why the bubblegum has wilted.



your running coco right? how often are you watering? do they dry out completely before you water again?

also, on the epsom salt, i was told not to use it every feeding, its more like a fixer than a maintainer... i was told that if you continue to add it every feeding that it will build up salts in your medium... I use tap water... if ur using RO water it would prolly be a better idea to order some cal/mg and supplement with that cause its less likely to cause salt buildup.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 4, 2012)

Farscaper said:


> as far as yellowing of more mature fan leaves... i had a sour candy that started looking yellow on the older fan leaves... i gave it a epsom salt boost and that helped some... but i found that the big problem was that i had a pH lockout issue. test that runoff pH if your running drain to waist. i tested my hempys and my pH was sky high. i flushed with some heavy acid water to get the pH where I wanted it and they did a lot better... i finally realized that basically what had happened to mine was the pH lockout caused the plant to start burning its own stock supplies. kinda like a clone does right after cut. if you notice that it may be pH issues or maybe just underfeeding. I also noticed that with strait 12 from seed in perlite i was able to run a full strength nute of GH flora series Lucas formula in drain to waste. My first run at 12 from seed i tried hempy (which is not the fit for me) I started trying to feed as if i was still running a veg cycle for a few weeks... (correct me if im wrong) but you have to feed them a little more from the get go because your trying to get as much vegetative growth as quick as possible.
> I would maybe suggest checking that runoff pH, check your nute level and make sure your not just under feeding, and if that doesn't work it may be time to pot up. just a friendly suggestion. I think i will go try and take a pic of my sour candys ... the hempys look like dwarfish compared to my dwc buckets lol


ill check the runoff again tomorrow as they were fed last night. was around 6.1 last week after potting up.............since they are now in larger pots i started watering (with feed) every other day as opposed to every day when they were in the small pots. Could this be an issue re the under feeding as they are on the full TNT dosage now?

The leaves are not yellowing all over, i found like 3 that had a few yellow specks on them......im dying to look at them to see if there are any more but have a few hours yet until lights on. Ill get some pics up today/ tomorrow.

Thanks for all the great advice.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 4, 2012)

Farscaper said:


> your running coco right? how often are you watering? do they dry out completely before you water again?


this is why i changed to watering them every other day once i potted up to the 6" pots, they were still pretty damp 1 day after feeding.


----------



## dank smoker420 (Jul 4, 2012)

if you wanted to be organic and use epsom salt and do get some salt build up a good flush should take care of that. 

the wilting could be from over watering. my pots dont normally dry out all the way but i do let them dry out mostly. maybe just a little damp. to wet can lead to rootrot. coir also hold water real well.


----------



## Farscaper (Jul 4, 2012)

UKHomeGrow,

What size pots did you go from and too... if you pot up from like a little pot to a 2 gallon pot, you may want to give it some more time between feedings while its still young. the excess moisture in the lower of the pot will not be absorbed until there are roots there to do so. i had some house plats (not mj lol) that i potted way to big, went from like a little 5 inch to a 1.5 gallon pot... needless to say i did not have to water it for almost a month and then, after a month of having water in it i found out there were flies that were hanging out in the soil with the excessive moisture just thriving away... so i potted back down and let em dry out, million times better. i would not do this with mj 12 from seed... the shock may be too much for the little ladies.

note: that was a soil incident, but i suspect that coco would react to over watering in the same way. I Think the weight technique of measuring moisture can be deceptive depending on how thick and heavy your pots are.... plus there is a learning curve with it cause you have familiarize yourself with how heavy the pot should be when wet and dry. if you have drainage holes in the bottom what i use to check moisture is stick a finger or a wood skewer into a drainage hole and see it it comes out moist... but once you get use to how heavy the pot should be before you water you will be golden  

hope that helps!!!!


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 4, 2012)

started off in 4" pots, moved up to 6" last week and have 8" to finish in. Was planning on potting up to the 8" once they have started flowering.

Pretty sure I need to leave the smaller 2 plants a day more before feeding, the bigger Skunk #1 was nice and dry after 2 days.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 4, 2012)

oh yeah and im using tap water


----------



## Farscaper (Jul 4, 2012)

the overwatering sounds most plausable... The two sour candys I,have drink at diffrent speeds and they are of the same stock. Easy to see in dwc cause its just a water level monitor. One drink about a half gallon a day right now +\- evaporation but the other only drinks about a third gallon.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 4, 2012)

Farscaper said:


> I Think ive seen pics of ur vert scrog. F'n killer setup. I would call flooded tube a water culture of sorts.. A varyation anyway... What do you do, flood them on timer or is it a 24 hr flow? Im not super familure with tube setups...


I can't tell you what others do in their tubes, I'm not too familiar with how anyone else does it. I have dams in my tubes, and the water runs 24 hours a day. The dams are basically for when the power goes out. And for when the roots are only a couple inches long. 

I have a 400 gal/ hour pump that circulates the water and that's it. Enough oxygen from the water fall back into the rez. My roots nearly fill the whole 4" tube I'm using, and the long ones get to be about 2 feet long, sometimes 3 feet.


----------



## curly604 (Jul 4, 2012)

hey jig how much power does that pump use? think it adds up over a month of continuous use?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't really notice it. I'm not sure what it costs, but I don't think it's over $5 a month. Maybe $10... but I don't think that high. My whole closet costs about $80 a month, and that's a 1000w hps on 12 hours a day (of course). A 6" 435cfm fan going 24 hours a day. And the pump going 24 hours a day. Also got two little fans going all the time as well.


----------



## curly604 (Jul 4, 2012)

sweet man thanks for the info ya i didnt think it would be too much


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 4, 2012)

well it's finally happened.. i'm reducing size instead of increasing.. taking down the dr120.. getting replaced with a 90
decided the 120 is too big for moment.. so sadly she is moving on..

how's london/uk treating you jig?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 4, 2012)

It's treating me great my friend. Sun came out just as we got on the eye this morning. No lines at all. Haven't got rained on yet, just a little drizzle, but that's a nice change for a desert person. All the daylight is kinda freaking me out. Not used to 18 hours of light. It's 9:30 for gods sake and the sun is just setting. The city is looking amazing in preparation for the games. Glad I'm leaving before the crowds get here. Only thing I'm upset about... the new oyster card holder things aren't as good as before. They had pockets on the outside before, now just the two inside. Plus it's black now and has advertizing. I liked the old blue one. Left mine in the states.

Oh, and no one said happy 4th of july to me today. Don't they know I'm an American lolol

Will get my first smoke of England homegrown tomorrow. Been smoking my mates and it's shit lol. Tastes fine, but he must have harvested about 3-4 weeks early. Kinda strong buzz for about 20 mins, then your strait again. Even his hash is the same, it's a trip.

Love this city, and this country. I'm missing it already and we're here for almost 3 weeks still.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 4, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> It's treating me great my friend. Sun came out just as we got on the eye this morning. No lines at all. Haven't got rained on yet, just a little drizzle, but that's a nice change for a desert person. All the daylight is kinda freaking me out. Not used to 18 hours of light. It's 9:30 for gods sake and the sun is just setting. The city is looking amazing in preparation for the games. Glad I'm leaving before the crowds get here. Only thing I'm upset about... the new oyster card holder things aren't as good as before. They had pockets on the outside before, now just the two inside. Plus it's black now and has advertizing. I liked the old blue one. Left mine in the states.
> 
> Oh, and no one said happy 4th of july to me today. Don't they know I'm an American lolol
> 
> ...


nice man, I work in London and live just outside of it.......work with around 20 Chicago boys so it was ribs all round at work today, happy 4th July


----------



## dank smoker420 (Jul 4, 2012)

UKHomeGrow said:


> oh yeah and im using tap water


since you are using tap water. i would check the ph since it can be off with tap. and that can lead to lockouts. also let the water sit a bit to let the chlorine evaporate off. you should make a thread in the indoor growing. great place to make a "journal" and would probably get more responses than in this thread.


----------



## UncleBubba (Jul 4, 2012)

about to try this method using coco and canna nutes with the following strains:

 Bomb Seeds THC Bomb
Bomb Seeds Widow Bomb
 Dr Underground Melon Gum
 World of Seeds Medical Collection Mazar X Great White Shark
 G13 Labs Cheese
Dinafem Seeds Blue Widow
World of Seeds Landraces Afghan Kush

be on the look out for my journal  

still waiting on the beans to come in -__-


----------



## will.i.am86 (Jul 4, 2012)

UKHomeGrow said:


> nice man, I work in London and live just outside of it.......work with around 20 Chicago boys so it was ribs all round at work today, happy 4th July



Ive been wanting to move London for years. Im a huge arsenal fan and would love to see a home game in person instead of tv.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 5, 2012)

Flat inspection done, he was in and out in 3 minutes so all good


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 5, 2012)

How did you hide them? I forget


----------



## Farscaper (Jul 5, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I can't tell you what others do in their tubes, I'm not too familiar with how anyone else does it. I have dams in my tubes, and the water runs 24 hours a day. The dams are basically for when the power goes out. And for when the roots are only a couple inches long.
> 
> I have a 400 gal/ hour pump that circulates the water and that's it. Enough oxygen from the water fall back into the rez. My roots nearly fill the whole 4" tube I'm using, and the long ones get to be about 2 feet long, sometimes 3 feet.


That is a fantastic idea damming the tubes... i did a little research way back when i got into this and tubes were an idea, but i never once herd anyone using a dam system to prevent dry out in a catastrophic pump failure.... the most anyone ever suggested was to ad a backup pump and switch loop and bla bla.... to much tech for me... But that is an F'n awesome idea to dam them.

I see that you have worked with some dwc before... how do the flooded tubes stack up against buckets? i have a feeling that the diffrence would be minimal since your tubes are flooded 24 hrs. just a different tek to the same end i suppose 
now if you will excuse me, ive got some fresh honey oil screaming at me from the other room


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 5, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> How did you hide them? I forget


Moved them out in boxes into a van for an hour


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 5, 2012)

Awesome. I remember you trying to figure it out. What did you do with the actual grow room?
SUCCESS!


----------



## jofey (Jul 5, 2012)

12/12 from the start 
mystery white seedand wappa


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 5, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Awesome. I remember you trying to figure it out. What did you do with the actual grow room?
> SUCCESS!


Thats one thing i like about the tents, you can strip them down in 20 minutes. I took it all down hid everything in wardrobes and put a sofa that was in my bedroom where the tent was(mainly to cover up the massive ph down stain on the carpet) cooked some banana cake to cover any smell that there was.


----------



## OldLuck (Jul 5, 2012)

Just finished some thc bomb seeds, you will love the beast. 



UncleBubba said:


> about to try this method using coco and canna nutes with the following strains:
> 
> Bomb Seeds THC Bomb
> Bomb Seeds Widow Bomb
> ...


----------



## clivendon1 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi everyone, i recently started my very first grow off some bag seed at 12/12 from seed any advice? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jofey (Jul 5, 2012)

i would give it a couple of weeks of 18/6 to get a good root system going..best of luck pal


clivendon1 said:


> Hi everyone, i recently started my very first grow off some bag seed at 12/12 from seed any advice? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 5, 2012)

Farscaper said:


> I see that you have worked with some dwc before... how do the flooded tubes stack up against buckets? i have a feeling that the diffrence would be minimal since your tubes are flooded 24 hrs. just a different tek to the same end i suppose


In my experience its about the same as the buckets if not a little bit better as far as plant vigor and bud size. I like it so much more. No messing around with the root zone at all. Roots in the tubes, everything else in the rez.



clivendon1 said:


> Hi everyone, i recently started my very first grow off some bag seed at 12/12 from seed any advice? Thanks in advance.


I didn't expect mine to get as big as they did, so don't expect 1' tall plants. More like 2-3'.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 5, 2012)

heres a fem. purps 12/12 from seed outside.3 weex in flower.startin to stretch now..gonna put ona little size i believe.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 5, 2012)

Lookin good. 3 weeks into flower?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 5, 2012)

thanx bro,and frosty ,startin alot of new growth under hot temps...this was for fun jus to chk it out.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 5, 2012)

12/12fs is great. I love it. I've done a few plants and I'll probably never go back.

Anyone have any pics of an auto 12/12 fs?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 5, 2012)

if yu use dna or rp or high qality yielder yule find yure yield much higher from seed.i have some with 2 weex veg in growroom stalks prob inch thick ctitical kush BF freebie25 30 days flower


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 5, 2012)

raiderman said:


> if yu use dna or rp or high qality yielder yule find yure yield much higher from seed.i have some with 2 weex veg in growroom stalks prob inch thick ctitical kush BF freebie25 30 days flower



Huh? I understood Most of the second statement, but the first one went right over my head?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 5, 2012)

get quality genetics.....


----------



## UncleBubba (Jul 5, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> Just finished some thc bomb seeds, you will love the beast.


sweet! I cant wait to pop mine, i hate having to wait.


----------



## Farscaper (Jul 6, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> In my experience its about the same as the buckets if not a little bit better as far as plant vigor and bud size. I like it so much more. No messing around with the root zone at all. Roots in the tubes, everything else in the rez.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't expect mine to get as big as they did, so don't expect 1' tall plants. More like 2-3'.


Do you run multiple strains in your tubes or just one at a time? i really only went with buckets this go cause i wanted a lil' variety in my diet...


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 6, 2012)

I run multiple strains. Only done one strain one time. 2, 3, 4 strains at a time. Think I had 6 strains in there once. I like variety too. Only had a couple plants not like the nute levels. For the most part I run OG crosses, and they all seem to like near the same nutrients. I don't use a tds meter, but I believe things run around 800-900 ppms.


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Jul 6, 2012)

Whats up everybody, 

I got a 12/12 from seed Stacked kush female beginning to flower, showed on the 26th and has substantially grown since day 24. Atm she is under a 150 watt hps at 4" distance from canopy tent temps are 72-82 and my 250 watt will be in there in 2 weeks also any people looking at building a ona bucket you can follow my threads and I will update on smell will have 2 autos and This Dna genetics girl.
I will be giving first bloom nutes 1tbs FF big bloom, 1 tsp tiger bloom and 1 tbs mollases on the 5-6th depending on soil moisture


Day 24


Day 29


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Jul 6, 2012)

my bad with the shitty pics I gotta get a hd camera


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 6, 2012)

Does anyone use ripen? if so do you just use the ripen and no other nutes for the last 10 days??


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 6, 2012)

My local hydro store told me Ripen is the UK version of Kool Bloom. Any truth to this? Does Ripen come in liquid/powder as well?


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 6, 2012)

No idea, the stuff ive got is a liquid, I think i'll just add that and a bit of molasses for the final week or so


----------



## I85BLAX (Jul 6, 2012)

jofey said:


> i would give it a couple of weeks of 18/6 to get a good root system going..best of luck pal


Man, What is this soft trolling?


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 6, 2012)

day 24

Skunk 1

I thought the patchy yellowing was magnesium deficiency and added some epsom salts to the feed yesterday and also dropped the TNT back down to 4ml/ltr due to the yellow tips.......and raised the lights, though there may be some heat stress on the top leaves.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 6, 2012)

day 24 THC Bomb

Same as the Skunk #1 really, more yellowing on this one I think, hope their going to be OK.


----------



## Farscaper (Jul 6, 2012)

UK
Did you ever get a chance to check the pH of your run off? a lot of issues that seem like def. are actually just due to lockout from the pH being off... One thing that might make you feel a little more at ease is that mature growth will not heal itself. so if your older leaves start to look bad and you correct whatever issue you have they may still look shitty, but as long as the new growth is healthy then you should be good... but i still think that a little pH adjustment and you will be good... if you havnt already. It would be a good idea to check it now anyways since you added the epsom... it will throw pH out of wack like crazy.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jul 7, 2012)

Farscaper said:


> UK
> Did you ever get a chance to check the pH of your run off? a lot of issues that seem like def. are actually just due to lockout from the pH being off... One thing that might make you feel a little more at ease is that mature growth will not heal itself. so if your older leaves start to look bad and you correct whatever issue you have they may still look shitty, but as long as the new growth is healthy then you should be good... but i still think that a little pH adjustment and you will be good... if you havnt already. It would be a good idea to check it now anyways since you added the epsom... it will throw pH out of wack like crazy.


PH? Run-off? I think you might have mistaken this for a serious growing site lmao


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 7, 2012)

Farscaper said:


> UK
> Did you ever get a chance to check the pH of your run off? a lot of issues that seem like def. are actually just due to lockout from the pH being off... One thing that might make you feel a little more at ease is that mature growth will not heal itself. so if your older leaves start to look bad and you correct whatever issue you have they may still look shitty, but as long as the new growth is healthy then you should be good... but i still think that a little pH adjustment and you will be good... if you havnt already. It would be a good idea to check it now anyways since you added the epsom... it will throw pH out of wack like crazy.


Yes mate, ph run was 5.8 last night


----------



## loquacious (Jul 7, 2012)

Sour Diesel, 12/12 from seed. Taken with my new Samsung Galaxy S II.
View attachment 2243991


----------



## TenEmies (Jul 7, 2012)

Im doing 80 1 gal pots sog for first time..1600 watts...veged for two weeks around 10 inches tall..my question is when or if do you start triming the bottoms or " third" the plants to give more. Love to top bigger fruits?


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 7, 2012)

yey, got the amount wanted for the dr120.
now its time to do some shopping..

dr90 and ispropanol time... want to get the next lot started and do some qwiso
also need to reload on nutes, trying to decide to stick with canna or try something different for a change..


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 7, 2012)

Try the ghe m8 am luuuvin it!!! Lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 7, 2012)

been looking at hesi, ghe, h&g 

you using the flora 3 part?
do you use anything else with it? or is it just grow bloom and micro?
ripen?

also this new one - plant magic has caught my eye...

coco btw 


also water here is fucked, comes out the tap with a ph of like 8+
hard as fuck with ppms already at like 300-400 or something...

previously been running it all through filtering system, but it's painful.. so if i can get a hardwater formula and try without it guess



scotia1982 said:


> Try the ghe m8 am luuuvin it!!! Lol


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 7, 2012)

Grow,bloom,micro,bio roots,bio bloom & diamond nectar basically all of it bar two things matey

its good shit mate n easy to mess round with dependin on your plants needs


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 7, 2012)

loquacious said:


> Sour Diesel, 12/12 from seed. Taken with my new Samsung Galaxy S II.
> View attachment 2243991


Very nice mate. I always thought you weren't meant to upload pics from your phone as its easy to trace the gps from where it was taken. I got the same phone the other week


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 7, 2012)

Can you not jst turn the GPS thing of on the phone, you can with the galaxy ace


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 7, 2012)

I wouldnt trusst that it was really off.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 7, 2012)

riu strips the gps tag from the metadata when you upload images..
however if you email the photo or upload on another site it will most likely still be there if your location services are turned on, on your phone

if you get an exif viewer you can see the gps co-ordinates embedded in the file.. they are easy enough to strip though.. if you save it as png instead of jpg, there's other ways to do it too.

even my canon powershot s100 has built in gps for geotagging.. always turn it off though unless I am away, then its nice to know exactly where you were when taking a picture

got the galaxy s3 the other day.. it seems okay.. the screen is awesome, the hardware is solid.. but the android OS is shit compared to iOS, this is a matter of opinion though.. obviously the android way more customizable, but iOS just runs way way better and is much better out the box setup, why would you need to customize something that already has everything you need in the most efficient way possible..


----------



## Farscaper (Jul 7, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> PH? Run-off? I think you might have mistaken this for a serious growing site lmao



WTF... how did i end up here... damn... gotta lay off the dabs i guess  HAHAHA


----------



## Farscaper (Jul 7, 2012)

UKHomeGrow said:


> Yes mate, ph run was 5.8 last night


Yup yup, just watch the new growth for health and watch the old growth to see if it gets worse. and its prolly ok if your pH wanders a bit up ta 6 and such mine wanders all the time and i never see any ill effects... I think it helps a bit actually.

much luck mate!


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 7, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> riu strips the gps tag from the metadata when you upload images..
> however if you email the photo or upload on another site it will most likely still be there if your location services are turned on, on your phone
> 
> if you get an exif viewer you can see the gps co-ordinates embedded in the file.. they are easy enough to strip though.. if you save it as png instead of jpg, there's other ways to do it too.
> ...


I run all of my pics through and EXIF stripper at work......Ill put the name up on here Monday.


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 8, 2012)

Another of ma Black Rose x BSB (Created by Tip Top Toker), chopped 5 days ago and contrary to popular belief this gears pretty potent


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Jul 8, 2012)

update DNA Genetics Stacked Kush showed female 26th day

Day 24 no structure after topping


Day 29


Gave her first bloom nutes last night lights came on tonight and she was completely dry 
(which was 1tbs Big Bloom 1tsp Tiger Bloom 1 Tbs Molasses) half gallon in 2 gallon pots.
Just fed her half gallon 6.7 phd water


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 8, 2012)

nice one scotia.. hows the taste?
also what size airpot is that? 6?




scotia1982 said:


> Another of ma Black Rose x BSB (Created by Tip Top Toker), chopped 5 days ago and contrary to popular belief this gears pretty potent
> 
> View attachment 2245318View attachment 2245319View attachment 2245320


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 8, 2012)

Its lovely m8 hard to describe smells quite piney fresh but tastes quite similar to the cotton candy a grew last xmas. Would defo run again still got a few pips left


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 8, 2012)

Sounds yum
I got a couple laying around too 

So thinking about trying the GHE
All the schedules I see run on EC readings, do they have a ml/L guide too?
also do you need any cal/mag supplements if you in coco?




scotia1982 said:


> Its lovely m8 hard to describe smells quite piney fresh but tastes quite similar to the cotton candy a grew last xmas. Would defo run again still got a few pips left


----------



## scotia1982 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah m8 when a ordered from gro-tec they sent a feeding chart in m/l good thing is can use in hydro coco & soil. The micro contains cal& mag a nd i found if there was a deficiency jst to up it by a couple of ml's to sort it out.

Al defo run the strain again at somepoint jst not in the near future


----------



## Farscaper (Jul 8, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Sounds yum
> I got a couple laying around too
> 
> So thinking about trying the GHE
> ...


your talkn about general hydroponics flora right? I use it and it alone. I do dwc but i have heard many speak of its use with coco. If you are interested in it allow me to suggest researching the "lucas formula" its a ml/gallon mix ratio... It gets a little tricky with large recirculating systems when using the add back program but if its a drain to wste system it.so easy monkeys can figure it out... I cN go into greater detail if you like, but the basic idea is 2x amount of bloom to micro.. NO GROW. You dont need it because.all grow really has is N... There.is more than enough in the micro and bloom... It is also the cheapest chem nutes i can fine... Like 15 bucks per a 1 liter bottle. 

Tds @ 0.5 conversion = ppm
G-M-B
0-4-8 = 473 ppm
0-5-10 = 592 ppm
0-8-16 = 947 ppm
0-6-12 = 800 ppm (this one is apeox... I only have a trunchteon meter and its tds readlut is via flashing lights)

Basically pretty simple i have read... Depending on ur coco brand/quality that you may need to supplement with Ca/Mg if the coco robes the plant of Ca... But i cant say foe sure.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Farscaper (Jul 8, 2012)

scotia1982 said:


> Yeah m8 when a ordered from gro-tec they sent a feeding chart in m/l good thing is can use in hydro coco & soil. The micro contains cal& mag a nd i found if there was a deficiency jst to up it by a couple of ml's to sort it out.
> 
> Al defo run the strain again at somepoint jst not in the near future


I never thought about boosting micro to fill in the def. Thats killer shit... I will write that down and try it next time


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 8, 2012)

What do you guys usse for bloom nutes? I simply use FF's Tiger Bloom right now. I'm thinking of picking up some Kool Bloom powder for the last few weeks of flower.
Anyone use it?


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 9, 2012)

A few pics of week 7 of flowering, hopefully a couple of weeks togo for most


----------



## majek (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey everyone!! It's been a loooooong time since I've posted, had some hard times and moved to a new city (Denver), but I finally got the materials I need to start growing again.

Here's some pics of 2 blueberry x og kush ladies 7 weeks into flower, 12/12 from seed of course  I'm using a 250w HPS and Advanced Nutrients 4-part formula (grow, micro, bloom, bud candy).

About 2 more weeks and they should be ready, had to tie the branches with string they were getting too heavy, lol  I'll take some better pics later when I get a new battery for my camera >_<

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 9, 2012)

I think you plants look lovely


----------



## majek (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks! yours look great too, looks like you wil be harvesting a little sooner than me


----------



## Endur0xX (Jul 9, 2012)

man you plant looks fkin amazing for 250watts!!?? 

This is about 800watts of LEDs, 7 plants, 1 is ahead of the others, and a couple are quite a bit behind... but everything is 12/12!

View attachment 2246930View attachment 2246931View attachment 2246932View attachment 2246933View attachment 2246934

other project:
View attachment 2246935


----------



## Farscaper (Jul 9, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> What do you guys usse for bloom nutes? I simply use FF's Tiger Bloom right now. I'm thinking of picking up some Kool Bloom powder for the last few weeks of flower.
> Anyone use it?


i use GH Flora throughout the whole grow... i just increase the EC until its up to 800 to 900ppm @ .5 con... (Lucas Formula) Works for me in DWC. Never tried Kool Bloom... but as i understand it your best use is to toss it in with just a couple feedings around half way through flower or a lil after. I believe that its purpose/ function is to shock the plant into producing more resin to protect itself... but i will let someone with actual experience go further with explaining it.


----------



## Farscaper (Jul 9, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> man you plant looks fkin amazing for 250watts!!??
> 
> This is about 800watts of LEDs, 7 plants, 1 is ahead of the others, and a couple are quite a bit behind... but everything is 12/12!
> 
> ...


Deliciousness!
So my question is, how do you know how many lumens your LED lights put out... I was checking out lights the other day and T5 have a lumen rating and HPS and MH have lumen ratings, but i couldnt find anything on LED.... do you just estimate coverage with wattage or something? Was just curious  always looking for a way to increase light !!!!


----------



## Endur0xX (Jul 9, 2012)

It's not about the lumens, it's more about watts per sq/ft , with LEDs I hear that you want at least 36watts per sq/ft, ... here I got about 40. I would like to add some more light when I get some extra cash. 

We need Lumens to see, but plants simply needs the right spectrum to grow, ... my best LEDs dont have a lot of Lumens ... I don't really know how to explain it but basically, if you are shopping for an LED, don't even bother looking at the lumens, look for quality/warranty/price/spectrums. I buy my LEDs from ferodistributors.com


----------



## Endur0xX (Jul 9, 2012)

before I made the switch to 100% LEDs, I was using 2x400watters (hps/mh) in combo with LEDs and grew some wicked buds (my avatar was one of em!) But I think I will do better with 100% LEDs using less power ... and more experience too though! I do want to add an extra 200W in this room and bring it up to 50watts per sq/ft .


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 9, 2012)

majek said:


> Thanks! yours look great too, looks like you wil be harvesting a little sooner than me


Is your avatar from team fortress?


----------



## Farscaper (Jul 9, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> before I made the switch to 100% LEDs, I was using 2x400watters (hps/mh) in combo with LEDs and grew some wicked buds (my avatar was one of em!) But I think I will do better with 100% LEDs using less power ... and more experience too though! I do want to add an extra 200W in this room and bring it up to 50watts per sq/ft .


Im gonna assume that since your now running the LED that they have proven greater growth watt for watt compared to HPS... im running a single 400 HPS in a air cooled hood... i just switch to it this last grow from an open batwing.... Do you have to deal with heat issues as much comparing a 400w hps to 400w of LED? The tent i run is 24x48 inch so the coverage of my single 400 is less than optimal... i had been looking at adding T5's to the corners for added light, but not sure what im gonna upgrade this next time.... im def interested in LED if it is worth the expense.... my biggest worry is always heat though.


----------



## Endur0xX (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't know that I could have been growing this summer with my previous setup, it's one of the reasons why I went with LEDs. The main reason was fire hazard though, I own my house and I got a little paranoiac about that... I am away from home for days every once in a while and it feels so much better now, I can be at peace when away from home. 

Up until April, it had been a hit and miss with LEDs for me, but I was also an inexperienced grower, but I knew I could get some good smoke out of them too. So I took the plunge about 2 months ago and bought a 540Watts FERO led light to replace my 2 400W, the rest of the setup is more or less the same. I got everything ready and I left home for a couple weeks with my woman taking care of the plants, when I came back, MAN! was I ever sold on my new setup, I had never seen my room so green!

One modification I had to do is my air intake now draws air from upstairs in the house instead of from outside. Outside would be great right now but 2 months ago it was getting too cold, and another thing is from using the air from outside with my mh/hps, I couldnt keep the air flowing at night, so my humidity would always spike at night, now the fan is on 24/7, I have better control over the environment. The lights still get fairly hot in the way that you wouldnt want a big LED unit in a small room without good venting, but the plants could accidentally grow almost up to the light without much damage.

I think it covers everything!!


----------



## del66666 (Jul 10, 2012)

UKHomeGrow said:


> day 24
> 
> Skunk 1
> 
> ...


coco i presume.........tnt should be fine at 5ml per litre .........5.5 ph...........always add 1 teaspoon epsom per gallon towards end of veg and through about half the flower cycle....


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah coco mate, Ive switched them both onto the HESI COCO now, going to up it to 5ml/ ltr on the next feed........I added the epsom salts on Thursday, no change yet.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 10, 2012)

Skunk #1 Day 28

Started flowering I believe but still have the yellowing issues, added the epsom salts on Thursday and it has got slightly worse. Potted up to an 8" pot on Sunday night, gave first dose of HESI COCO........think it grew an inch overnight. Stands just under
12".



Should i be worried about the yellowing? Like I said Ive added the epsom salts and will continue to add them as per Del's advice..........any advice would be appreciated, I thought I had read a ton about doing this but I feel like I dont know wtf I am doing.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 10, 2012)

THC Bomb Day 28

As above, but she is slightly behind the Skunk. Stands at 9"
.


----------



## Farscaper (Jul 10, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> I don't know that I could have been growing this summer with my previous setup, it's one of the reasons why I went with LEDs. The main reason was fire hazard though, I own my house and I got a little paranoiac about that... I am away from home for days every once in a while and it feels so much better now, I can be at peace when away from home.
> 
> Up until April, it had been a hit and miss with LEDs for me, but I was also an inexperienced grower, but I knew I could get some good smoke out of them too. So I took the plunge about 2 months ago and bought a 540Watts FERO led light to replace my 2 400W, the rest of the setup is more or less the same. I got everything ready and I left home for a couple weeks with my woman taking care of the plants, when I came back, MAN! was I ever sold on my new setup, I had never seen my room so green!
> 
> ...


I havnt the cash to invest right now... but after some more reading im interested in LED.... if it would eliminate the damn giant ass hood i have to run to keep my tent cool and get even equal results id be pleased... plus no bulbs to buy and a lot less duct and lets see.... a quieter fan too (cause it wouldnt have to run at the rate it does cause of the ducting.) i see alot of pro's and the only con is the willingness to drop a giant fat wallet on just a light... Gotta ask though, why do i keep reading you have to grow "different" with LED.... yet i have not found anyone who has actually explained the difference.... wtf? any light you can shed would be appreciated


----------



## del66666 (Jul 10, 2012)

UKHomeGrow said:


> Yeah coco mate, Ive switched them both onto the HESI COCO now, going to up it to 5ml/ ltr on the next feed........I added the epsom salts on Thursday, no change yet.


add epsom each time you feed........prevention is better thats why i start in veg........im sure they will improve in a few days....


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 10, 2012)

Is the following ok to use as a preventative? 

*5ml neem oil
1/2 ml insecticidal soap or other detergent
1 liter of warm water *

I grow in a shed which is surrounded by trees so bound to get some bugs at some point........I know there is a discussion re this somewhere in this thread.....just cant find it in the 797 pages lol


----------



## del66666 (Jul 10, 2012)

UKHomeGrow said:


> Is the following ok to use as a preventative?
> 
> *5ml neem oil
> 1/2 ml insecticidal soap or other detergent
> ...


yeah thats cool.....protection should last a few weeks each time you spray...i do them for a last time around 3 weeks in flower.......i also use 4 aspirin in my 20 litre tub once a week.....crushed to a dust....mixed with boiling water then chuck it in my feed...


----------



## Endur0xX (Jul 10, 2012)

Farscaper said:


> I havnt the cash to invest right now... but after some more reading im interested in LED.... if it would eliminate the damn giant ass hood i have to run to keep my tent cool and get even equal results id be pleased... plus no bulbs to buy and a lot less duct and lets see.... a quieter fan too (cause it wouldnt have to run at the rate it does cause of the ducting.) i see alot of pro's and the only con is the willingness to drop a giant fat wallet on just a light... Gotta ask though, why do i keep reading you have to grow "different" with LED.... yet i have not found anyone who has actually explained the difference.... wtf? any light you can shed would be appreciated


I am not sure, I hear something like the plant go through more cal-mag due to the spectrums (I have no idea why) so if you feed with nutes you gotta use it. Also I hear that the plant use half the nutrients with LEDs. One reason why growing with LEDs is different, the soil doesnt dry as fast and I think people get confused with how they should go about feeding, so you don't get to feed the plants as often. It sounds like coco is the way to go if you want to use commercial nutes and LEDs/

I saw a lot of people failing with LEDs with commercial nutes, it seems like a total nightmare sometimes!! I simply kept growing the same way I was with HIDs, using supersoil, growing 12/12 make the whole grow happen so fast that I don't think my plants really have time to show deficiencies. Last batch of supersoil I made (that I will be using this fall), I sprayed a little bit of cal-mag on the pile of soil, but this current run right I didnt use any cal-mag, just plain water and supersoil and it's all good. 

If you were to grow with commercial nutes you would have to ask someone like puffenuff on the LED section, he grows in coco with nutes I believe.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 10, 2012)

del66666 said:


> yeah thats cool.....protection should last a few weeks each time you spray...i do them for a last time around 3 weeks in flower.......i also use 4 aspirin in my 20 litre tub once a week.....crushed to a dust....mixed with boiling water then chuck it in my feed...


Nice, what does the aspirin do? I need like what half an aspirin in 4 litres? That's all I need to mix at the minute.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 10, 2012)

Man, have just realised that the pots Im using to finish in are only 4.5 litres......thought they were 6. Should I just repot when the roots fill out the pot or change it now?


----------



## Endur0xX (Jul 10, 2012)

UKHomeGrow said:


> Man, have just realised that the pots Im using to finish in are only 4.5 litres......thought they were 6. Should I just repot when the roots fill out the pot or change it now?


repot now, you get bigger plants if the roots are free to grow 12/12 from seed


----------



## majek (Jul 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Is your avatar from team fortress?


Lol yeah, someone finally noticed XD



Endur0xX said:


> man you plant looks fkin amazing for 250watts!!??
> 
> This is about 800watts of LEDs, 7 plants, 1 is ahead of the others, and a couple are quite a bit behind... but everything is 12/12!


Thanks, Nice setup you have! I'll be getting a 600w hps very soon this is just for the time being.



UKHomeGrow said:


> Man, have just realised that the pots Im using to finish in are only 4.5 litres......thought they were 6. Should I just repot when the roots fill out the pot or change it now?


Your plants look healthy to me, a tiny bit of yellowing is normal in some strains. They will darken as they get older. I use epsom too but be careful not to use too much, I usually add it every other feeding just to be safe.

My only advice is topping the plants will help the lower branches receive more light. The sooner the better and the faster they will recover.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 11, 2012)

If i start the plants in a 1L airpot how at what stage should i transplant them in to their final pot? Before or after the start to flower??


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 11, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> repot now, you get bigger plants if the roots are free to grow 12/12 from seed


thats whats i figured, going to get some bigger ones today.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 11, 2012)

Your plants look healthy to me, a tiny bit of yellowing is normal in some strains. They will darken as they get older. I use epsom too but be careful not to use too much, I usually add it every other feeding just to be safe.

My only advice is topping the plants will help the lower branches receive more light. The sooner the better and the faster they will recover.[/QUOTE]

Thanks mate, Im going to wait until ive grown at least one plant and got some bud off if it before I start considering topping, fimming etc.........will be nice to smoke my own and not give some arsehole 20 quid for 2 grams of shite. 

I have 3 seedlings on the go at the minute also, about 10 days since they popped through the coco, maybe ill top one of those and see how it goes.


----------



## majek (Jul 11, 2012)

Lol I understand exactly how you feel, but topping is *very* important when it comes to growing indoors. If you don't, the lower branches will not receive enough light and grow tiny whispy buds that are hardly smokable. I like to top my plants twice, once when they are about a week old from seed, and again when the plant starts to flower. Without topping you will end up with 1 main stalk and a bunch of tiny undergrown branches.

Our goal as indoor growers is to produce as much bud in the smallest space possible, topping is the best way to achieve this. It also helps keep the canopy even and all of the branches get an even amount of light.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 11, 2012)

UKHomeGrow said:


> Nice, what does the aspirin do? I need like what half an aspirin in 4 litres? That's all I need to mix at the minute.


an aspirin for every 5 litres...not more or it may burn............keeps bugs away and keeps immune system on full alert....


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 11, 2012)

del66666 said:


> an aspirin for every 5 litres...not more or it may burn............keeps bugs away and keeps immune system on full alert....


Nice, will be adding the aspirin moving forward, thanks for the advice.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 11, 2012)

majek said:


> Lol I understand exactly how you feel, but topping is *very* important when it comes to growing indoors. If you don't, the lower branches will not receive enough light and grow tiny whispy buds that are hardly smokable. I like to top my plants twice, once when they are about a week old from seed, and again when the plant starts to flower. Without topping you will end up with 1 main stalk and a bunch of tiny undergrown branches.
> 
> Our goal as indoor growers is to produce as much bud in the smallest space possible, topping is the best way to achieve this. It also helps keep the canopy even and all of the branches get an even amount of light.


I hear you mate, just want to get a handle on the whole growing thing, as long as I can get at least an ounce dry from my first few plants Ill be happy. Def going to top one of the seedlings and see how it plays out. Two different Kush strains and white shark.....I think white shark will be losing its head.


----------



## majek (Jul 11, 2012)

UKHomeGrow said:


> I hear you mate, just want to get a handle on the whole growing thing, as long as I can get at least an ounce dry from my first few plants Ill be happy. Def going to top one of the seedlings and see how it plays out. Two different Kush strains and white shark.....I think white shark will be losing its head.


Ok good luck  You will definately get an ounce if you treat them well. I harvested around 2.5 oz my first grow and I did not treat them so well lol.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 11, 2012)

majek said:


> Ok good luck  You will definately get an ounce if you treat them well. I harvested around 2.5 oz my first grow and I did not treat them so well lol.


just been reading up on topping......at what node do you top for the first time? I read to let them grow out until the 5th node and then cut just above the second, this gives 4 main cola's? looks sweet but im gona crap myself when I get the scissors out lol


----------



## majek (Jul 11, 2012)

That sounds about right, though I like to top as soon as they have formed their third set of leaves. Either way you will have 4 main colas, then I top those a few weeks later once they are thick and strong. You really can't go wrong with topping, unless you cut the plant too low or cut the new branch growth. Just cut the main stalk in between the branches and leaves and it will recover fine.


----------



## jofey (Jul 11, 2012)

* Updated pictures of the wappa and strange white seed on the go from the 10th May (pistils appeared on the 4th june) full range bio bizz nutes ,Soil and 600 watt hps , plants look really good 4 &half to 5 feet tall, 45cms main cola on the unknown , 30 cms on the wappa (the wappa looks amazing , bursting wae trics and bud ) the smell is really strong (can't wait !) what do you think Roll it up? I haven't topped or messed with them in any way , letting nature take its course ,  , Input / tips or advice is welcome .. Thanx in advance*


----------



## THEFAT (Jul 11, 2012)

Heres some of my 12/12 from seed at 4 weeks in of showing flowers..

Done under a 90w LED,and 250w hps


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 11, 2012)

THEFAT said:


> Heres some of my 12/12 from seed at 4 weeks in of showing flowers..
> 
> Done under a 90w LED,and 250w hps


Looks nice. What do you use for flowering nutes?


----------



## Nesoblivion (Jul 11, 2012)

wow man works of art for a 12/12 looks yummy ahaha!


----------



## pogojr23 (Jul 11, 2012)

subbed just started 12/12 FS skunk


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 12, 2012)

The Pineapple Express came down this morning because i found a bit of bud rot, only lost about 7gs so not could of been worse, think i got it quite early


----------



## suavekasso (Jul 12, 2012)

whats everyones avg yield per plant?


----------



## suavekasso (Jul 12, 2012)

also i threw a white siberian and a jack herer in there


----------



## suavekasso (Jul 12, 2012)

my lil tahoe og kush in a one gallon pot 3rd week of flowering using pro-grow 260... can anyone give me feedback on how its looking


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a problem, i have no where to dry my bud, at the moment its in a drying rack in the same room as the tent. I know for a fact its too warm and its not completely dark. Anyone have any suggestions on how i can resolve this??????? HELP!!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 12, 2012)

I hang mine in a large cardboard box. I just thread it with some thin wire across the top. Then I just close the flaps and throw it in a closet. I usually run a 12v pc fan in there too


----------



## cannavienna (Jul 12, 2012)

suavekasso said:


> my lil tahoe og kush in a one gallon pot 3rd week of flowering using pro-grow 260... can anyone give me feedback on how its lookingView attachment 2251873View attachment 2251874View attachment 2251875




lookin' good bro! very healthy plants


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 12, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> I hang mine in a large cardboard box. I just thread it with some thin wire across the top. Then I just close the flaps and throw it in a closet. I usually run a 12v pc fan in there too


^^^ That is what i do when I'm strapped for space. Big cardboard box, hang some string, Close, put somewhere safe/dark. And your good.


----------



## Farscaper (Jul 12, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> ^^^ That is what i do when I'm strapped for space. Big cardboard box, hang some string, Close, put somewhere safe/dark. And your good.


 Diddo! U can get a moving boc at walmart or any department or hardware store. Thats all ive ever used and it works great. If ur limited on height just get a flatter box (like what my air cooled hood came in) and make a screen from chicken wire to makea shelf and stick a lil pc fan in it to blow around. Thats what im trying here in a few weeks.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 12, 2012)

I thought about doing the cardboard box with some little fans, but i have no fans


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 12, 2012)

If no fans, then just leave the flaps of the box open and put the box in a cool closet.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 12, 2012)

New toys...

+ new tent.. get this party started.. again..


----------



## majek (Jul 12, 2012)

suavekasso said:


> my lil tahoe og kush in a one gallon pot 3rd week of flowering using pro-grow 260... can anyone give me feedback on how its lookingView attachment 2251873View attachment 2251874View attachment 2251875


Looking good so far, growing pretty similar to my blueberry x og plants at that age. They love to stretch after 12/12 starts but they will pack on lots of buds.



suavekasso said:


> whats everyones avg yield per plant?


I usually average 4-6 oz per plant under my 250w, I run 2 plants at a time so about 10 total. I could do better with more light but 10 oz is more than plenty for personal use.


----------



## Farscaper (Jul 12, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> New toys...
> 
> + new tent.. get this party started.. again..


man, how long have GH been usung those bottles? I think my nutes guy is slinging me old bottles... Not that they arnt good, just wondering how old they are now... I hate buying nutes online.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 12, 2012)

I think the ghe (europe ) bottles may be different to the gh (us) 
Also.. I don't know.. thought I'd try something different this time around




Farscaper said:


> man, how long have GH been usung those bottles? I think my nutes guy is slinging me old bottles... Not that they arnt good, just wondering how old they are now... I hate buying nutes online.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 12, 2012)

What is the U.S. version of Ripen?


----------



## majek (Jul 12, 2012)

A few more pics, not great quality but it's the best I can do with a 5mp camera >_<
A few popcorn buds but no worries I will use them for bubble hash 
They sort of grew out of my control with tons of branches everywhere so I just let them do their thing.


----------



## Farscaper (Jul 12, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> I think the ghe (europe ) bottles may be different to the gh (us)
> Also.. I don't know.. thought I'd try something different this time around


Your very right! (its Eurohydro instead of genhydro to find the site) lol funny how the little things are where the differences are.... All I have ever used is GH.... it does what its supposed to thats for sure! I have actually thought of trying other lines out, but it just ends up being the cheapest to get for me. 

On a side note... I had been running my wee little DWCs... my one fatal flaw that i overlooked... the growth out of the first two weeks was so rapid that i actually have run out of head room.... i love my DWC, but now that im using this tent and have lost about 3ft (shy of a meter) head room.... one of my sower candy just got out of hand... had i not bent the main stem over it would be just shy of 3 feet tall... wtf... stretchy much? Part of it is just the nature of that pheno... cause the other is about half as tall... needless to say, im actually gonna toss my next beans into some coco and feel that out this go... sounds funny, but i am gonna have to try not to grow trees... anyone ever ran GH in coco.... or with the Lucas Formula in coco 12/12 from seed?


----------



## suavekasso (Jul 13, 2012)

majek said:


> Looking good so far, growing pretty similar to my blueberry x og plants at that age. They love to stretch after 12/12 starts but they will pack on lots of buds.
> 
> 
> 
> I usually average 4-6 oz per plant under my 250w, I run 2 plants at a time so about 10 total. I could do better with more light but 10 oz is more than plenty for personal use.







IS THIS ALL DONE 12/12 from seed?


----------



## majek (Jul 13, 2012)

suavekasso said:


> IS THIS ALL DONE 12/12 from seed?


Yeah, sometimes I veg under 20/4 for about a week but not much longer. It's all about finding a high producing strain that grows best in your conditions. Some might disagree but quantity is more important than quality in my case. Many high quality strains take longer to flower and don't yield as high as others.


----------



## Farscaper (Jul 13, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> What is the U.S. version of Ripen?


Ok, so it looks like the US = is KoolBloom... But there are a lot of products in eur. That isnt in us (little jelous bout that friends from across the pond) but there are products in us that arnt in eur... And some are just under diffrent names and diffrent conentrations


----------



## DaleRoberts (Jul 13, 2012)

A few thoughts on 12/12 from seed. I put a few super skunks from Nirvana in the room. They are bigger after the stretch than any other plants I've veg'd for a few weeks. Have any of you grown SS? I am using canna nutes in coco. So. Glad I switched from soil. 

Since changing to coco I pull about 3oz per ... in soil it was around 2oz

That makes me happy


----------



## Not A Game (Jul 13, 2012)

Final pics of the Nirvana AK48 I did 12-12 from seed. Harvested May 11th and they went 83 days. This was my 2nd grow ever. RDWC and a 400W HPS.



Just planted the freebies I got with my AK48. Strawberry Blue, Emerald Jack, and Grapefruit Krush. However they won't be 12-12 from seed for I plan on cloning them.


----------



## majek (Jul 13, 2012)

Not A Game said:


> Final pics of the Nirvana AK48 I did 12-12 from seed. Harvested May 11th and they went 83 days. This was my 2nd grow ever. RDWC and a 400W HPS.
> 
> Just planted the freebies I got with my AK48. Strawberry Blue, Emerald Jack, and Grapefruit Krush. However they won't be 12-12 from seed for I plan on cloning them.


Very nice! You will like the strawberry blue I've grown it twice. It stays very short and easy to train.



DaleRoberts said:


> A few thoughts on 12/12 from seed. I put a few super skunks from Nirvana in the room. They are bigger after the stretch than any other plants I've veg'd for a few weeks. Have any of you grown SS? I am using canna nutes in coco. So. Glad I switched from soil.
> 
> Since changing to coco I pull about 3oz per ... in soil it was around 2oz
> 
> That makes me happy


Never grown skunk but I've grown lemon and silver haze and I can tell you that most sativa dominant plants are a pain in the ass to grow indoors. They will branch out and stretch like crazy but they respond to topping/training very well. The only sativa dominant plant I really enjoy growing indoors is durban poison. Not to mention they are also a pain to trim. Sometimes the yield and potency can be well worth it though.


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 13, 2012)

*







Originally Posted by DaleRoberts  
A few thoughts on 12/12 from seed. I put a few super skunks from Nirvana in the room. They are bigger after the stretch than any other plants I've veg'd for a few weeks. Have any of you grown SS? I am using canna nutes in coco. So. Glad I switched from soil. 

Since changing to coco I pull about 3oz per ... in soil it was around 2oz

That makes me happy

Click to expand...

*

Skunk is one of the easiest plants to grow. Very low maintenance. It is a big yielder so a bigger plant compared to others.


----------



## Calmlikeozil (Jul 13, 2012)

Does soil v hydroponic have anything to do with how well 12/12 will work?


----------



## majek (Jul 13, 2012)

Calmlikeozil said:


> Does soil v hydroponic have anything to do with how well 12/12 will work?


Lots of growers will debate this, they say plants grow faster in hydro but it's a myth. It's all about root structure. You can get an awesome root structure in both soil and hydro. The healthier the roots are and the more space they have to grow, the healthier the plant will be.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 13, 2012)

can any of you guys help?

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/545367-wtf-wrong-plant-12-12-a.html#post7711382

thanks


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 13, 2012)

My Fruiyty chronic juice just started to flower today. I have a feeling she's gonna grow pretty tall.
Any done FCJ 12/12 fs?


----------



## suavekasso (Jul 14, 2012)

decided to stop trainin my tahoe og and let it grow with 3 main colas...what do u think...train or let grow with lst....i have ample amount of head room for vertical growth


----------



## suavekasso (Jul 14, 2012)

im sorry i meant to say train with lst or js let it grow 3 main colas?


----------



## majek (Jul 14, 2012)

suavekasso said:


> im sorry i meant to say train with lst or js let it grow 3 main colas?


Training never hurts it can only help. That plant doesn't look too leafy though so the branches should get plenty of light as-is.


----------



## suavekasso (Jul 14, 2012)

majek said:


> Training never hurts it can only help. That plant doesn't look too leafy though so the branches should get plenty of light as-is.



thanx your the shit bro!!..im just trying to hit that 1.5 oz mArk


----------



## nameno (Jul 14, 2012)

It looks good to me,but I'm so lazy it would have to be bad for me to do anything.That's why I'm on here now, I thought if I said something about it I would get off my duff and get started with my next grow. By this time next week I should be going even at a slow pace it should be growing by then.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 17, 2012)

Very quiet in here. My 2 Confidential Cheese should be coming down in the next few days,i'll post some pics when the lights come on.


----------



## Buddyholi (Jul 17, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> My Fruiyty chronic juice just started to flower today. I have a feeling she's gonna grow pretty tall.
> Any done FCJ 12/12 fs?


My last grow was fruity chronic but not from seed ,really nice smoke even better after a good cure ,got grapefruits on go now12/12 fi seed, stretching like fuck had to bend and tie them all,ps herbies giving fruiy chronic seeds with every order yipee ..


----------



## tripboufe (Jul 17, 2012)

sup ppl so im getting some super lemon haze around next weed, im planing on 12/12 the entire grow.. 20 seeds what size of buckets should i use? also how much u getting per plant?? under what light?? andd have anyone ever tried super lemon haze on 12/12??


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 17, 2012)

I did a SLH last run in a 6L airpot and got around 2 oz and thats with 11 plants under a 600w hps. I think anywhere between 6-10L pots will work for you


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 17, 2012)

seem to get away with a lot smaller pots with the airpots..
reckon a 6L = 10-15L regular pot..




Serial Violator said:


> I did a SLH last run in a 6L airpot and got around 2 oz and thats with 11 plants under a 600w hps. I think anywhere between 6-10L pots will work for you


land lady coming round for a visit tomorrow.. first time in about 2 years.. she said she's going away for over a year and would just like a chat.. good thing been such a lazy bastard haven't had the chance to put up the new tent yet lol..


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 17, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> seem to get away with a lot smaller pots with the airpots..
> reckon a 6L = 10-15L regular pot..
> 
> 
> ...


I had it the other week and had to strip the room for a visit by the landlord


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 17, 2012)

Lets liven this place up with a of pRoN
Cheese and the ak should be down in a few days the rest about a week or more


----------



## The Evil M (Jul 17, 2012)

Im just starting a 12/12 from seed, I have seedlings now but only have a 250 mh and hps bulb. 

will this be too much for seedlings or should I just go straight in with the HPS or is MH more preferable for the "veg" period 12/12 growers still experience?

Also how much lst can you do on 12/12 I have northern lights I need to keep them under 2.5 foot I know they will stretch, has anyone tried scrog 12.12?

Ta


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 17, 2012)

I have 5 12/12 fs plants going right now, and 2 more on the way in a few days.
Nothing really worth showing yet.
My Lemon Haze is a few weeks into flower. I fim'ed and lst'ed her. I'll post pics of her in the next week or so, she's slow to get started with the buds.
I also have a Fruity Chronic Juice, Critical+, Bubblegummer, and an Auto bomb.
One of my damn fans fell on the Bubblegummer and snapped the damn stalk in half. She's only a couple weeks old. Hasn't even shown flower yet. 
However the FCJ, Critical, and AB all started to show me the goods this week.
I'll have some pics coming in the next couple weeks for sure.
This is the start of my 12/12 perpetual grow.
Just ordered some Blue cheese, Querkle, C99, Skunk 1, Cheese Bomb, and Cream Caramel (anyone ever try this one?)


----------



## suavekasso (Jul 17, 2012)

my girl lilatahoe og


----------



## suavekasso (Jul 17, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Lets liven this place up with a of pRoN
> Cheese and the ak should be down in a few days the rest about a week or more




your buds look amazing bro!...that ak-47 look like the size of an actual ak-47


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 17, 2012)

suavekasso said:


> your buds look amazing bro!...that ak-47 look like the size of an actual ak-47


She smells amazing and tastes just like she smells.


----------



## countryboy1016 (Jul 18, 2012)

man i am loveing this grow


----------



## jofey (Jul 18, 2012)

is this 12/12 fae seed ?* REALLY ?*


majek said:


> A few more pics, not great quality but it's the best I can do with a 5mp camera >_<
> A few popcorn buds but no worries I will use them for bubble hash
> They sort of grew out of my control with tons of branches everywhere so I just let them do their thing.
> View attachment 2253123View attachment 2253124View attachment 2253125


----------



## tripboufe (Jul 18, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> I did a SLH last run in a 6L airpot and got around 2 oz and thats with 11 plants under a 600w hps. I think anywhere between 6-10L pots will work for you


lol i wishh i get 2 oz per plant.. but im growing on soil.. ive heard that u get a looot more of this strain on hydro..


----------



## del66666 (Jul 18, 2012)

good deal to be had......if you buy 10 dinafem you get 10 blue widow free plus 3 ufos at attitude, just thought id let you all know


----------



## Farscaper (Jul 18, 2012)

del66666 said:


> good deal to be had......if you buy 10 dinafem you get 10 blue widow free plus 3 ufos at attitude, just thought id let you all know


I hit em up on the june sale... I ended up with some crazy freebees.... Just popped the thc bomb i got and i popped one hash bomb that i think has gone dud... So i tossed my other HB in a shot glass last night. Got some Rambo i wanna try... Te he and blue dream haze


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 18, 2012)

tripboufe said:


> lol i wishh i get 2 oz per plant.. but im growing on soil.. ive heard that u get a looot more of this strain on hydro..


I grew that in bio bizz all mix soil


----------



## THEFAT (Jul 18, 2012)

Update on my 12-12 seed,5 weeks into flower


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 18, 2012)

Farscaper said:


> I hit em up on the june sale... I ended up with some crazy freebees.... Just popped the thc bomb i got and i popped one hash bomb that i think has gone dud... So i tossed my other HB in a shot glass last night. Got some Rambo i wanna try... Te he and blue dream haze


Hey man, im growing a THC Bomb, its 5 weeks old.......cracked a Hash Bomb seed at the same time which never germinated...........


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2012)

welcome back good sir..



del66666 said:


> good deal to be had......if you buy 10 dinafem you get 10 blue widow free plus 3 ufos at attitude, just thought id let you all know


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 18, 2012)

del66666 said:


> good deal to be had......if you buy 10 dinafem you get 10 blue widow free plus 3 ufos at attitude, just thought id let you all know


fuck 'tude .... just thought id let you all know  lmao 

please dont tell me youve gone to the dark side man ...........


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 18, 2012)

I just got $80 worth of freebies through the 'tude. No issues


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2012)

man... i got about 200 beans now (not that much)...
but at my rate that will last years :/

still wanna buy more though...

maybe its time for a giveaway 






RobbieP said:


> fuck 'tude .... just thought id let you all know  lmao
> 
> please dont tell me youve gone to the dark side man ...........


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 18, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> man... i got about 200 beans now (not that much)...
> but at my rate that will last years :/
> 
> still wanna buy more though...
> ...


i got loads n loads too but none are from the 'tude ......


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 18, 2012)

hows you anyway you slag ... aint been on riu for ages (mainly because its shit LOL) got much on the grow ?


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 18, 2012)

alright geez... its been dead lately..
only really post here in the 12-12 .. and can't be arsed to go anywhere else really.. barely even use this site.. so why bother with another :/

land lady just had an hour long visit.. chat and coffee etc.. she's going away for year to do some kind of charity blah blah blah
its the first time she's been round in years..

moved down from the 120 to a 90.. 120 was just a bit too much for my little percy op 
so have the new one ready to go, will be setting it up this weekend..
gonna give ghe a try 3 part system seems to make sense.. and its h/w formulated..

hows tricks with you?
hows the seed business going?



RobbieP said:


> hows you anyway you slag ... aint been on riu for ages (mainly because its shit LOL) got much on the grow ?


----------



## vortexsniper (Jul 18, 2012)

those are some fine plants, del. beautiful colas. makes me want to try this, in fact im going to. going to tuck some in when they get big enough next to the ones I'll have had vegged for a while and see the difference between the two.

cheers


----------



## TrueMarleyMan (Jul 18, 2012)

Ok Del...you seem to the resident expert on 12-12 so i need you to chime in brother. I, like you, prefer the simplest grow method possible and this scheme seems perfect for me but i have a question about nutrients. Keep in mind i have absolutely NO problems concerning lighting or air exchange as I believe that i can get those two conditions as close to perfect as can be. So can you give me a simplified nutrient formula(brands dont matter) as well as frequency of feeding schedule(of course for the COCO method but im open to soil also)? Im guessing this formula will be from start(shortly after seedling) to finished product(harvest) or am i wrong on this? Thanks in advance bro...Kudos to all you do


----------



## Farscaper (Jul 18, 2012)

UKHomeGrow said:


> Hey man, im growing a THC Bomb, its 5 weeks old.......cracked a Hash Bomb seed at the same time which never germinated...........


was it a pick n mix HB? the second one cracked and went into coco... we shale see... the TCH bomb is truckn along at a couple days germ now. got some sour candy along about 5 weeks in DWC buckets... to damn big for my tent already... go figure


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm day 42 in and don't have any buds developing showed female day 26 wtf is going on??


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 18, 2012)

What strain is it?


----------



## majek (Jul 18, 2012)

JayJayDaStoner said:


> I'm day 42 in and don't have any buds developing showed female day 26 wtf is going on??


Sounds like sativa to me, the plant won't show signs of sex until it is mature enough (2-4 weeks depending on strain), and some plants can take 2-3 weeks after that before they begin flowering. This is why its important not to count down the days/weeks until you see noticable pistils (flowers) on the tops of the branches.


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Jul 18, 2012)

majek said:


> Sounds like sativa to me, the plant won't show signs of sex until it is mature enough (2-4 weeks depending on strain), and some plants can take 2-3 weeks after that before they begin flowering. This is why its important not to count down the days/weeks until you see noticable pistils (flowers) on the tops of the branches.


I've seen pistils since the 26th she's not growing new growth and drinks about a gallon every 2 days


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Jul 18, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> What strain is it?


DNA Genetics Stacked Kush


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 19, 2012)

Farscaper said:


> was it a pick n mix HB? the second one cracked and went into coco... we shale see... the TCH bomb is truckn along at a couple days germ now. got some sour candy along about 5 weeks in DWC buckets... to damn big for my tent already... go figure


yes mate, pic n mix


----------



## Farscaper (Jul 19, 2012)

UKHomeGrow said:


> yes mate, pic n mix


well, i got both my beans tucked in and i hope to see something soon... im wondering is they are a strain that need a little heat under the rooter to stimulate the tap... i know that my thc bomb didnt take any special treatment to get it to go, but im thinking that maybe the hash bomb needs a touch of pampering .... im not failure with them so is there anyone who might have a tip or two for hash bomb?


----------



## del66666 (Jul 20, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> welcome back good sir..


cheers mate, but im never far away...........


----------



## del66666 (Jul 20, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> fuck 'tude .... just thought id let you all know  lmao
> 
> please dont tell me youve gone to the dark side man ...........


why the dark side mate?.....always love a good deal no matter where its from....


----------



## brettsog (Jul 20, 2012)

Farscaper said:


> well, i got both my beans tucked in and i hope to see something soon... im wondering is they are a strain that need a little heat under the rooter to stimulate the tap... i know that my thc bomb didnt take any special treatment to get it to go, but im thinking that maybe the hash bomb needs a touch of pampering .... im not failure with them so is there anyone who might have a tip or two for hash bomb?



put your seed in damp soil, then wait. that is how nature wittles the strong from the weak plants and im of the school people should try to do the same. if the seedling cant get out of its shell and push through the soil on its own how nature intended it, then its not gonna have very good genetics anyway and would have died in the wild. but each to their own.....


----------



## Buddyholi (Jul 20, 2012)

del66666 said:


> good deal to be had......if you buy 10 dinafem you get 10 blue widow free plus 3 ufos at attitude, just thought id let you all know


hi del I ordered 5 dinafem cheese and got 6 dinafem blue widow and a blue hash free .ordered wed 10 pm arrived friday .10 am.if I had spent 35 quid at herbies I would have got 1 fem seed and some big bud regs which are shit ,attitute all the way for me now.
,


----------



## sticky420scissors (Jul 20, 2012)

Im going to start a 12/12 seed grow. I have some seeds that came from a fem plant that hermed. Will that result in more hermed plants? Do you always buy seeds or do you grow from your own herm seeds?


----------



## Buddyholi (Jul 20, 2012)

View attachment 2262330female seeds grapefruit 7 weeks in 12/12 fi seed, got another 4 in tent 10 days behind this one ,250 hps ,getting 400 next wk.orange bud,thc bomb,nl blue seeds just popped and will be added soon he he !


----------



## Buddyholi (Jul 20, 2012)

sticky420scissors said:


> Im going to start a 12/12 seed grow. I have some seeds that came from a fem plant that hermed. Will that result in more hermed plants? Do you always buy seeds or do you grow from your own herm seeds?


only did it once and it hermied mate,buy a couple of fems to start no fucking around that way look at attitudes deals 20 quid will get you 3 fem and some freebies.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 20, 2012)

asshole seed collective would be my guess... 
it's obligatory for breeders to hate on seed banks isn't it?
lolz




del66666 said:


> why the dark side mate?.....always love a good deal no matter where its from....


also a close friend popped two of the bubble bombs.. had issues germin'  one didn't do anything the other after 2 weeks has finally sprouted a tail.. he's still hoping though... it may just be that he's an idiot and fucked up .. could also be that he got the two worst looking beans of the lot hahaha. *shame*


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 20, 2012)

del66666 said:


> why the dark side mate?.....always love a good deal no matter where its from....





Buddyholi said:


> hi del I ordered 5 dinafem cheese and got 6 dinafem blue widow and a blue hash free .ordered wed 10 pm arrived friday .10 am.if I had spent 35 quid at herbies I would have got 1 fem seed and some big bud regs which are shit ,attitute all the way for me now.
> ,



if you want deals check out Cannazon.com .................. they dont say you get freebies but you do ... the freebies are sometimes better than the seeds your ordering and theres loads of unique strains there you wont get anywhere else .......

As for my problem with attitude ... there freebie seeds are normally old stock and poor quality , they have also been pulled in the past for passing out customers information to sales companies , there customer support staff are crap and imo there prices are over the top .... but everyone has there own opinion thats just mine ... 

but if you want to get some rare and unique dank id look no further than cannazon.com , i just got a pack of firestarter (5 fems) and a pack of Strawberry frost (10 regs) for freebies i got Sour double kush (10 regs) , hazeolope x stinky bud (5 regs) , SLH x purple dojo (5 regs) and thats not to mention the freebie offers you get with certain strains you buy aswell ....


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 20, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> asshole seed collective would be my guess...
> it's obligatory for breeders to hate on seed banks isn't it?
> lolz



i just rated a seed bank niggerz  lmao


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 20, 2012)

nice one.. saw a link awhile back.. 
didn't recognise many of the breeders.. but it does look like some dank..
may give it a try! itching for some new genes



RobbieP said:


> if you want deals check out Cannazon.com .................. they dont say you get freebies but you do ... the freebies are sometimes better than the seeds your ordering and theres loads of unique strains there you wont get anywhere else .......
> 
> As for my problem with attitude ... there freebie seeds are normally old stock and poor quality , they have also been pulled in the past for passing out customers information to sales companies , there customer support staff are crap and imo there prices are over the top .... but everyone has there own opinion thats just mine ...
> 
> but if you want to get some rare and unique dank id look no further than cannazon.com , i just got a pack of firestarter (5 fems) and a pack of Strawberry frost (10 regs) for freebies i got Sour double kush (10 regs) , hazeolope x stinky bud (5 regs) , SLH x purple dojo (5 regs) and thats not to mention the freebie offers you get with certain strains you buy aswell ....


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 20, 2012)

@mantz .... just realised i didnt reply back to you other night , sorry man 

Im good mate , been doing well , missus has baby in 4 more weeks so then ill have 2 little Robbies to look after lol 
seed business is going ok , not releasing anything at minute , just lots of test grows n stabalizing to be done , im not into selling seeds i created over night by just letting a male do his thing in a tent , test test n more test for stability is what im all about , id rather have 1 killer strain i created that 20 mediocre strains ..... 

i got a test grow on go at minute .... heres a sneaky peek .. 4 weeks into flower with a 2 week veg from seed .... Gorilla Grape X NL#5


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 20, 2012)

agreed.. loads of pollen chukka's round 
a good strain should take at least a couple years to get right

congrats on the youngen.. you starting a collection? 
excellent idea.. free labour... haha 

did you ever grow out any of the starburst hazes? find any keepers?
that grilla grape nl stonker is a lovely bush sir!

here's some funny things for parents..

[video=youtube;BJlV49RDlLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJlV49RDlLE[/video]




RobbieP said:


> @mantz .... just realised i didnt reply back to you other night , sorry man
> 
> Im good mate , been doing well , missus has baby in 4 more weeks so then ill have 2 little Robbies to look after lol
> seed business is going ok , not releasing anything at minute , just lots of test grows n stabalizing to be done , im not into selling seeds i created over night by just letting a male do his thing in a tent , test test n more test for stability is what im all about , id rather have 1 killer strain i created that 20 mediocre strains .....
> ...


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 20, 2012)

1 of my Confidential Cheese came down tonight looking and smelling lovely


----------



## del66666 (Jul 21, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> if you want deals check out Cannazon.com .................. they dont say you get freebies but you do ... the freebies are sometimes better than the seeds your ordering and theres loads of unique strains there you wont get anywhere else .......
> 
> As for my problem with attitude ... there freebie seeds are normally old stock and poor quality , they have also been pulled in the past for passing out customers information to sales companies , there customer support staff are crap and imo there prices are over the top .... but everyone has there own opinion thats just mine ...
> 
> but if you want to get some rare and unique dank id look no further than cannazon.com , i just got a pack of firestarter (5 fems) and a pack of Strawberry frost (10 regs) for freebies i got Sour double kush (10 regs) , hazeolope x stinky bud (5 regs) , SLH x purple dojo (5 regs) and thats not to mention the freebie offers you get with certain strains you buy aswell ....


i agree the freebies can sometimes be second rate but most have been ok, prices seem good to me, thanks for the info though mate.......doing more crosses with the bb so prob wont be buying to many more seeds with luck........


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 21, 2012)

just made some qwiso oyel
more pics later..
small trial run.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 21, 2012)

Ak48 also came down today


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 21, 2012)

lovely looking buds... 



Serial Violator said:


> Ak48 also came down today


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 21, 2012)

Cheers mate, first time in coco and i see no reason to go back


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 21, 2012)

Running CAnna I see.. nice



Serial Violator said:


> Cheers mate, first time in coco and i see no reason to go back


----------



## brettsog (Jul 21, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Ak48 also came down today


that is one sexy looking ak48. just got a fem ak48 seed last week. was debating whether to do that next or not. seems to be a big yeilder. did you grow that 12/12 from seed?


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 21, 2012)

brettsog said:


> that is one sexy looking ak48. just got a fem ak48 seed last week. was debating whether to do that next or not. seems to be a big yeilder. did you grow that 12/12 from seed?


Thats the smaller 1 of the 2 and yeah grown 12-12


----------



## TrueMarleyMan (Jul 21, 2012)

TrueMarleyMan said:


> Ok Del...you seem to the resident expert on 12-12 so i need you to chime in brother. I, like you, prefer the simplest grow method possible and this scheme seems perfect for me but i have a question about nutrients. Keep in mind i have absolutely NO problems concerning lighting or air exchange as I believe that i can get those two conditions as close to perfect as can be. So can you give me a simplified nutrient formula(brands dont matter) as well as frequency of feeding schedule(of course for the COCO method but im open to soil also)? Im guessing this formula will be from start(shortly after seedling) to finished product(harvest) or am i wrong on this? Thanks in advance bro...Kudos to all you do


 OK....did i ask a stupid question or something? HELP!!!


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 21, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> lovely looking buds...


To say the least. Good on ya for that grow.


----------



## majek (Jul 21, 2012)

TrueMarleyMan said:


> OK....did i ask a stupid question or something? HELP!!!


I like Advanced Nutrients 3 or 4 part formula (Grow-Micro-Bloom-Bud Candy). It's easy to feed in coco or soil and you can use a 1-1-1 ratio. Works great from start to finish.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 22, 2012)

TrueMarleyMan said:


> OK....did i ask a stupid question or something? HELP!!!


I run canna coco a&b, rhizotonic, canna boost,pk13/14,overdrive, ripen, epsom salts and molasses


----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2012)

TrueMarleyMan said:


> OK....did i ask a stupid question or something? HELP!!!


i use hesi tnt from the get go......2ml from day 1.......working up to 5ml per litre in the first 2 weeks......tnt is fairly forgiving........i add 1 teaspoon of epsom to 1 gal of feed when the plants are around 3 weeks old, do this every feed til half way through flower to keep em green...........i use the tnt til 2-3 weeks in flower...............then either hesi coco which is bloom feed or b cuzz bloom feed plus start adding pk............


----------



## del66666 (Jul 22, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> just made some qwiso oyel
> more pics later..
> small trial run.



you using gas to make it mate?


----------



## suavekasso (Jul 22, 2012)

close up bus shots starting to fill up week4


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 22, 2012)

del66666 said:


> you using gas to make it mate?


nah mate.. too scared of blowing up the flat..
used 99.9% isopropyl alcohol.. slightly more stable..

slight modifications on this method..
https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/489366-iso-extractions-_oakley_.html

it's beautiful clean smoke in the volcano.. 
used old vape poo bud to test the method as it was first run.. just to see what ended up with..
used about 12g of old vaped bud.. 
can't wait to see what will happen when using some proper unvaped bud..

here's some more shots.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 23, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> nah mate.. too scared of blowing up the flat..
> used 99.9% isopropyl alcohol.. slightly more stable..
> 
> slight modifications on this method..
> ...


defo going to give this a try.........cheers for da info mate....


----------



## del66666 (Jul 23, 2012)

heres my try with distilled vodka...........


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 23, 2012)

Ordered the iso from a place called shiny hardware
1L is about £4 .. its also 99.9% which is supposed to be the best.
Was quite impressed with result.. thought would balls it up.. but it turned out great
Gonna do another run this weekend

Key thing is your temps.. everything needs to frozen as much as possible when you do the initial wash.
If you got any questions let me know.

The hardest part is getting the gooey mess out of the dish once the alcohol is gone. 
Gonna order a new razor blade holder tool thing like painters use.. basically holds the blade
Rest is piss easy.



del66666 said:


> defo going to give this a try.........cheers for da info mate....


----------



## del66666 (Jul 23, 2012)

nice one mate, did you dry the bud first...........i did...


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah, used already vaped bud for the first run as trial. So it was dried and cured

chlorophyll is the enemy and is what will turn you lung butter black instead of golden brown.
Also freeze the bud and the iso at lowest temp possible.

will send you through my process this evening.
Still shocked at how much came out of the vape poo lol



del66666 said:


> nice one mate, did you dry the bud first...........i did...


----------



## del66666 (Jul 23, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Yeah, used already vaped bud for the first run as trial. So it was dried and cured
> 
> chlorophyll is the enemy and is what will turn you lung butter black instead of golden brown.
> Also freeze the bud and the iso at lowest temp possible.
> ...


how much vaped stuff did you use to produce that bit of oil?


----------



## del66666 (Jul 23, 2012)

think i might let this amber nectar evaporate just to make sure im not doing all this for nowt........


----------



## del66666 (Jul 23, 2012)

i did a little bit but it dont look like yours............


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 23, 2012)

still looks awesome though 
did you cook it towards the end?
or just full evap?



del66666 said:


> i did a little bit but it dont look like yours............


----------



## UncleBubba (Jul 23, 2012)

del, my seedlings are about 1 week and half since popping, when should i start feeding them the nutes? ans i. understand its 1/4 strength? 

gonna use the canna coco nutes


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 23, 2012)

about 12g
check your pm 



del66666 said:


> how much vaped stuff did you use to produce that bit of oil?


----------



## vinious (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is my girl she is somewhere around 4 weeks slowly putting her on bloom nutes now she is crystal limit reg. Started showing her sex last week and is now starting to pistle up now.. How's she looking?


----------



## majek (Jul 23, 2012)

UncleBubba said:


> del, my seedlings are about 1 week and half since popping, when should i start feeding them the nutes? ans i. understand its 1/4 strength?
> 
> gonna use the canna coco nutes


If you are in coco I would start feeding at 2 weeks, with soil it depends most soil mixes have lots of nutrients in them.


----------



## majek (Jul 23, 2012)

vinious said:


> Here is my girl she is somewhere around 4 weeks slowly putting her on bloom nutes now she is crystal limit reg. Started showing her sex last week and is now starting to pistle up now.. How's she looking?


Looking great  I would top her now before the flowers fully form, it will allow the lower branches to thicken up and get more light.


----------



## TrueMarleyMan (Jul 23, 2012)

del66666 said:


> i use hesi tnt from the get go......2ml from day 1.......working up to 5ml per litre in the first 2 weeks......tnt is fairly forgiving........i add 1 teaspoon of epsom to 1 gal of feed when the plants are around 3 weeks old, do this every feed til half way through flower to keep em green...........i use the tnt til 2-3 weeks in flower...............then either hesi coco which is bloom feed or b cuzz bloom feed plus start adding pk............


 Ok..thanks man. Is this everyday or every other day feeding? How should i do this? Also epsom means epsom salt right? What is pk? Also,i assume that you follow the directions for the bloom feed? Will any or most bloom feeds do? Dont laugh...i'm a noob


----------



## Gioganja (Jul 24, 2012)

it's been a while since i finished this lovely lady, but here is a shot from my blue widow 12/12 from seed.
View attachment 2266867I smoked the entire thing in four weeks. she is and will be missed


----------



## del66666 (Jul 24, 2012)

UncleBubba said:


> del, my seedlings are about 1 week and half since popping, when should i start feeding them the nutes? ans i. understand its 1/4 strength?
> 
> gonna use the canna coco nutes


yeah feed them 1/4 nutes and build up...........mine get a low dose from the day they go in the coco......


----------



## del66666 (Jul 24, 2012)

Gioganja said:


> it's been a while since i finished this lovely lady, but here is a shot from my blue widow 12/12 from seed.
> View attachment 2266867I smoked the entire thing in four weeks. she is and will be missed


very nice.....got a few of those in at the mo.............


----------



## lightemittingdiode (Jul 24, 2012)

Del don't u feed every time?? How far do u let the coco dry out??? I'm doin some autos n coco I have a 600 hps a 400 mh for veg n two flowering led panels. One on each side of my hps.. I want to c how they compare to your 12 fs cuz they run on 18.5 all day lol pricey shit there.. https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/535550-375-watts-led-flora-nova.html#post7560035 there's a link to my current grow check em out.. also do u flush throughout the grow?? And do u do lower feedings to prevent any salt build up??


----------



## Buddyholi (Jul 24, 2012)

del66666 said:


> very nice.....got a few of those in at the mo.............


Hi del just been reading an old thread about lollypopping ,uncle ben and some others arguing for 50 odd pages ,and you in the middle cracking jokes,the one about his rice cracked me up lol.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 24, 2012)

lightemittingdiode said:


> Del don't u feed every time?? How far do u let the coco dry out??? I'm doin some autos n coco I have a 600 hps a 400 mh for veg n two flowering led panels. One on each side of my hps.. I want to c how they compare to your 12 fs cuz they run on 18.5 all day lol pricey shit there.. https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/535550-375-watts-led-flora-nova.html#post7560035 there's a link to my current grow check em out.. also do u flush throughout the grow?? And do u do lower feedings to prevent any salt build up??


i hit mine with nutes as soon as they are cracked and put in coco........2ml hesi tnt per litre...........at the strat to encourage roots i let the pots dry out a bit...........as adults they are fed full dose veg or bloom nutes, i tend to feed alternate days but if they need more in late flower i feed each day............little bit off runoff seems to stop salt build up.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 24, 2012)

Buddyholi said:


> Hi del just been reading an old thread about lollypopping ,uncle ben and some others arguing for 50 odd pages ,and you in the middle cracking jokes,the one about his rice cracked me up lol.


i remember it well.....almost.............keeping good humour seems to work in those situations, some peeps just take themselves much to seriously..


----------



## del66666 (Jul 24, 2012)

TrueMarleyMan said:


> Ok..thanks man. Is this everyday or every other day feeding? How should i do this? Also epsom means epsom salt right? What is pk? Also,i assume that you follow the directions for the bloom feed? Will any or most bloom feeds do? Dont laugh...i'm a noob


yeah epsom salts, mix in boiling water before you add, pk is an extra nute to promote more bud.....hammerhead pk is tops in my book.......yeah follow the instructions but also watch your plants to see what they need.......any bloom should do, coco specific maybe better, i use either hesi or b cuzz but have used canna, ionic, ......hesi is simple as its 1 feed for veg and 1 for bloom.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 24, 2012)

did some more, looking darker this time........


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Del. I'm thinking about giving Coco another shot. What kind of temps are you dealing with in your grow area? Humidity? I'm afraid If Its not cool enough at the roots it will screw me up. Thats why im using hydroton and cool water to keep the rootzone cool. But dang coco looks so much simpler and easier and great results. Could I get away with 85 temps and 50 percent humidity do you think?


----------



## del66666 (Jul 24, 2012)

Mellowman2112 said:


> Hi Del. I'm thinking about giving Coco another shot. What kind of temps are you dealing with in your grow area? Humidity? I'm afraid If Its not cool enough at the roots it will screw me up. Thats why im using hydroton and cool water to keep the rootzone cool. But dang coco looks so much simpler and easier and great results. Could I get away with 85 temps and 50 percent humidity do you think?


hello mate, cant say as i have ever checked humidity, i did buy a dehumidifier for flowering though, i dont even check my temps, plants seem ok though, but i did reduce down to just a 600 in my cab.......cant beat coco in my opinion , just so easy to use.


----------



## Farscaper (Jul 24, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Yeah, used already vaped bud for the first run as trial. So it was dried and cured
> 
> chlorophyll is the enemy and is what will turn you lung butter black instead of golden brown.
> Also freeze the bud and the iso at lowest temp possible.
> ...


I have found that I love makn BHO... it use to be something i was like no way about... cause of the butane... but i gotta say, clearest extraction ive ever done... i ran it on avb.... like 8 grams gave me almost a full gram of some AVB-BHO... my first run was with some popcorn bud and i got .9 from 5 grams exactly.... butane doesn't extract the chlorophyll or the water due to its polar properties... ive got such an itch to run some more i may put up some pictures when i do... thing i love about it... is it smells and tastes just like the flowers that it came from.... fucking gorgeous mate! all i have to do is dry it... no need for cure at all... so while my flowers dry.... I DAB!!!!


----------



## Buddyholi (Jul 24, 2012)

del66666 said:


> i remember it well.....almost.............keeping good humour seems to work in those situations, some peeps just take themselves much to seriously..


How far along are your blue widows ?


----------



## lightemittingdiode (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks I noticed if I feed to often they get super droopy.. do u have this problem I'm feed with flora nova. What size pot do u recomend for 2 foot plants


----------



## lightemittingdiode (Jul 24, 2012)

O n id like to use those bumpy air pots next tim have u tried / recomend them... btw your grows are great I want to do that style so I'm trying autos first I'm lookin for 2-1.5 off a plant wich I feel is feasible but that way I can do a lot of strains and keep em coming in n out whenever I want if I don't get results. With the auto ill be doing 12 fs for sure


----------



## majek (Jul 24, 2012)

Kushberry update, 11 weeks from seed, 8 weeks flowering, just started flushing with distilled water a few days ago.

The buds just keep climbing, as you can see the largest tops are getting dangerously close to the light but I think it will be fine for 1 more week. 

1-1.5 weeks and I think they will be ready, what do you think?

View attachment 2267182View attachment 2267183View attachment 2267184


----------



## del66666 (Jul 25, 2012)

Buddyholi said:


> How far along are your blue widows ?


one in flower and a few seedlings mate....


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 25, 2012)

Airports are great.. but be prepared to water daily
Also autos are not meant to be run 12-12.. most are recommended to be run at 18-6 through entire lifecycle start to finish, one of the reasons I gave them up.



lightemittingdiode said:


> O n id like to use those bumpy air pots next tim have u tried / recomend them... btw your grows are great I want to do that style so I'm trying autos first I'm lookin for 2-1.5 off a plant wich I feel is feasible but that way I can do a lot of strains and keep em coming in n out whenever I want if I don't get results. With the auto ill be doing 12 fs for sure


----------



## lightemittingdiode (Jul 26, 2012)

I run them at 18 but if I can't get the results I want ill do 12 fs with photos instead seems to work well I hsve 8 more autos that are seedlings now what type of coco do u all prefer and what nutezshould I use canna or house and garden


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 27, 2012)

THC Bomb, 6 weeks from seed, in the 2/3 week of flower as has some issues.......

+

trying to figure out what those issue are.....looks much worse under the HPS.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah, you make coco look so easy.


----------



## HardCorps420 (Jul 27, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> My Fruiyty chronic juice just started to flower today. I have a feeling she's gonna grow pretty tall.
> Any done FCJ 12/12 fs?


Hey kidney! Ive got a FCJ 12/12 fs that just sprouted. The links in my sig! 

By the way, this is the thread that made me want to try 12/12 fs! Im growing in a small space, so its perfect me thinks!

ut!

-HC


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jul 27, 2012)

What should be done with the water that runs out the bottom? What do yu guys do with the extra water runoff?


----------



## majek (Jul 27, 2012)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What should be done with the water that runs out the bottom? What do yu guys do with the extra water runoff?


I just leave it in the saucers and let the plants continue to drink it, it usually evaporates in a few hours. Some growers save their runoff to re-water their plants with, but if you are having pH issues I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 27, 2012)

critical kush freebie 12/12 from seed airation pots.hafway


----------



## vinious (Jul 28, 2012)

Here's my baby a week after topping


----------



## Endur0xX (Jul 28, 2012)

3oz, supersoil 10 gallons, 12/12 from seed harvested about 10 days too early coze I needed something to smoke now!! Grown with a Fero LED. More to come...

( a handful is missing from the picture of dry buds on the scale )

View attachment 2271931View attachment 2271932View attachment 2271933


----------



## raiderman (Jul 28, 2012)

looks delicious,enjoy.


----------



## george xxx (Jul 28, 2012)

Del If I read correctly, you tried Pineapple Kush last year? Did it appear to be well suited for 12/12 Coco growing


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 28, 2012)

Mellowman2112 said:


> What should be done with the water that runs out the bottom? What do yu guys do with the extra water runoff?


ive been giving my run of to the kids sun flowers.........you should see the size of the fuckers!


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 28, 2012)

oil pr0n
tahoe og jizz made from some 12-12 FS buds

[video=youtube;93ln2gpJo-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93ln2gpJo-Y&amp;hd=1[/video]


----------



## UncleBubba (Jul 28, 2012)

del66666 said:


> yeah feed them 1/4 nutes and build up...........mine get a low dose from the day they go in the coco......



very much appreciated sir.


----------



## george xxx (Jul 28, 2012)

UKHomeGrow said:


> ive been giving my run of to the kids sun flowers.........you should see the size of the fuckers!


I've always heard this is a good idea. Tried it on the wifes hostas. She is asking for just one good reason why I should not die along with them.


----------



## reppinhigh22 (Jul 29, 2012)

My 12-12 from bagseed. 3 days of 24/7 light then to 12-12 started with 50 watts then 105 now up to 210 only recently so it could be alot better. oh well, next time. ^^ 28 days flowered. 
View attachment 2272949View attachment 2272950


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 29, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> oil pr0n
> tahoe og jizz made from some 12-12 FS buds
> 
> [video=youtube;93ln2gpJo-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93ln2gpJo-Y&amp;hd=1[/video]



howd you make that oil mate ? can you send me a pm telling me how


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 29, 2012)

My guess is that vodka, that mason jar, a filter, and some bud/ trim. A little shake and that's it? Am I close Mantis? I should show some of mine.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 29, 2012)

yep, it's qwiso (quick wash iso)
found some 99.9% iso at http://www.shinyhardware.co.uk/ (apparently the higher the % the better)
freeze bud/trim and iso at lowest temp possible (got it down to about -25C), temp is the enemy.. higher temp means stripping of cholorphyll = bad = black gunk rather than golden
pour iso over bud
shake for about 15-30 seconds
quick strain to get rid of plant matter
then filter through coffee filters
should be left with a clear liquid with a kinda slight golden tint
then cooked the alcohol down low temp (preferably not gas  )
once the iso is evaporated you left with that 

it's a slight modification of this

https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/489366-iso-extractions-_oakley_.html

it's really simple.. and seems a lot safer than butane in a flat environment  slightly more stable




jigfresh said:


> My guess is that vodka, that mason jar, a filter, and some bud/ trim. A little shake and that's it? Am I close Mantis? I should show some of mine.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 29, 2012)

Is there anyway of turning that liquid oil into a solid so you could like rat tail it in a joint or something like you used to do with squidgy black , im guessing trying to roll with oil that sticky/ runny would be a nightmare ... im guessing fridge would make it more solid but as soon as you touched it i think it would melt again ....


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah there is.. I haven't tried it myself because wanted it liquid for my liquid pad in the volcano.. but apparently if you leave it just to evaporate on its own until it's completely dry (don't cook it) I think it ends up more squidgy hashy..

Del posted a pic a page or so back showing his run

EDIT: found it










RobbieP said:


> Is there anyway of turning that liquid oil into a solid so you could like rat tail it in a joint or something like you used to do with squidgy black , im guessing trying to roll with oil that sticky/ runny would be a nightmare ... im guessing fridge would make it more solid but as soon as you touched it i think it would melt again ....


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 29, 2012)

I have the same question. My stuff is a month old and still in that oil state. It's really good at sticking to everything on earth. I figure I'll smoke about 50% with the rest being stuck to parchment paper, razor blades, or my fingers. The easiest thing I've found is to drop a bud in the oil roll it around, then drop the whole thing in keif/ dry ice hash, so it's not all sticky.

Only problem is those little moon rocks or whatever you call them are too fucking strong. All I need all day.

I took some pics. Gonna wait to smoke it so I can upload them successfully. Banana OG bud, Sour Kush keif, Dog Kush oil.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't like handling oil for the obvious reasons, the last batch of qwiso I did was runny as such. You can put it in the freezer and turn it into a workable state but you literally have about 15 seconds to do something with it before it starts melting again. At this point I stuck it into a small 1-2 oz jar and let it turn to goo. Then I took about 2g of ground bud and just mixed it into the jar with a screwdriver. The shit is completely managable that way, you can smoke whole bowls, roll it into blunts like I did or put more sparing amounts on top of bowls. Of course if your a dabber then I guess leave it in the oil state but I just can't stand the mess.


----------



## mantiszn (Jul 29, 2012)

hahaha jig.. that is a wonderful mess..
the oil is tough to handle.. especially if you don't have have a proper oil rig/device..
seems to be though once you get it into whatever you are keeping it in the less you touch/play with it the better.

been thinking of just getting an oil dish and dabber but the greaseproof paper and blade seems to work for me.


----------



## vinious (Jul 30, 2012)

Just wondering if you flush at all mid grow or if you just wait until 2 weeks out to start flush


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 30, 2012)

I've been experimenting with a couple of my current 12/12 fs plants.
I'm wondering what method you guys think gived the best yield with 12/12 fs.
I FIM'ed and LST'ed one, and also unintentionally supercropped another.
The LST has recovered pretty well but the supercrop is just now starting to get a move on.
Up until these 2 I've always just let her do her thing.


----------



## HardCorps420 (Jul 30, 2012)

I think the main point in this particular case is fast harvests. Otherwise, what's the point? Lst and hst both require time, something I feel a majority of 12/12ers want to cut back on. I think a general tike is just let her grow. Just my opinion.


----------



## stumpjumper (Jul 30, 2012)

This is my 12/12 Purple Haze in a 3g pot. My first try with a 12/12. I actually wish I didn't because it's going to slow me up at getting a regular crop going again. It's doing good though. It has a little yellow spot thing going here and there but I'm working it out I think. I didn't expect it to get so big. But it started real slow then after a couple weeks or so it took right off. I'm not convinced that that slow time wouldn't have been better using it to lst a plant under 24/0 for 2 weeks then flipping. It's not that much more of a time difference to get a better yield is it?


----------



## suavekasso (Jul 31, 2012)

the family


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jul 31, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> I've been experimenting with a couple of my current 12/12 fs plants.
> I'm wondering what method you guys think gived the best yield with 12/12 fs.


12/12 fs, once you sex them top them between the 5th + 6th node. Gives you 4 decent colas per plant. Just my opinion.


----------



## munchies7 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sup matesss so i decided to go 12/12 on some ak47 clones and some super lemon haze that hasn't arrived yet, my question is how long hefore i see some flowering??


----------



## East Coast Pro (Aug 1, 2012)

Bump!!! I want to read up on all you 12-12fs guys!!! If you have a thread please post it so I can subscribe!!!


----------



## Endur0xX (Aug 1, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Bump!!! I want to read up on all you 12-12fs guys!!! If you have a thread please post it so I can subscribe!!!


link in my signature... LED 12/12ing


----------



## Endur0xX (Aug 1, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> This is my 12/12 Purple Haze in a 3g pot. My first try with a 12/12. I actually wish I didn't because it's going to slow me up at getting a regular crop going again. It's doing good though. It has a little yellow spot thing going here and there but I'm working it out I think. I didn't expect it to get so big. But it started real slow then after a couple weeks or so it took right off. I'm not convinced that that slow time wouldn't have been better using it to lst a plant under 24/0 for 2 weeks then flipping. It's not that much more of a time difference to get a better yield is it?



save on time save on electricity ... to grow plants plenty big enough for my closet set up. It will only get better I wasnt home much to take care of those and I am still learning...


----------



## Serial Violator (Aug 2, 2012)

Been abit quiet the last 2 weeks due to my bro falling from scaffolding and fucking his leg up, open tibia and fibia fracture smashed knee cap and 3 cracked vertabrae. But here's whats coming down tonight and what im going to be dong next. Still got 2 sage which are taking a looooong time to finish


----------



## vinious (Aug 2, 2012)

Update! shes getting smelly...turned off the HPS for this one


----------



## FryGuy790 (Aug 5, 2012)

hey guys finaly found 12/12 from seed land island.....Im trying my first attempt at 12/12 from seed...im running hydro (DWC) with 600 watt light system....These poped on June 12th....the short one is budding nicely but the tall one has yet to show sex and just keeps growning....any of you 12/12ers ever experiance this....i will see if i can get some better pics....perhaps its showing sex and im just missing it....I still am somewhat new at this...thanks for the help....


----------



## supchaka (Aug 5, 2012)

You have a sex-less plant!


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 5, 2012)

supchaka said:


> You have a sex-less plant!


Could a mutant do that?


----------



## supchaka (Aug 5, 2012)

Ive never heard of one.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Aug 6, 2012)

Not 12-12fs but it's my first grow and I don't have a indoor setup YET, but getting closer..outdoor bag seed starting to flower.View attachment 2284112


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 7, 2012)

FryGuy790 said:


> hey guys finaly found 12/12 from seed land island.....Im trying my first attempt at 12/12 from seed...im running hydro (DWC) with 600 watt light system....These poped on June 12th....the short one is budding nicely but the tall one has yet to show sex and just keeps growning....any of you 12/12ers ever experiance this....i will see if i can get some better pics....perhaps its showing sex and im just missing it....I still am somewhat new at this...thanks for the help....View attachment 2283322View attachment 2283323View attachment 2283325



what strain are they ?


----------



## East Coast Pro (Aug 7, 2012)

Question...250w HPS DR60 tent is 2x2x5.25, how many plants will fit in 2gal containers for a 12-12fs grow?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 7, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Question...250w HPS DR60 tent is 2x2x5.25, how many plants will fit in 2gal containers for a 12-12fs grow?


the room is irrelevant mate , 250w is only good for growing 2 - 3 plants MAX otherwise you wont get hardly any yield


----------



## supchaka (Aug 7, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Question...250w HPS DR60 tent is 2x2x5.25, how many plants will fit in 2gal containers for a 12-12fs grow?


4ish 

More characters


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 7, 2012)

Just do the math. Measure how wide the container is, then see how many will fit in the tent. I have a 2x3 square area and am about to start harvesting from my 12/12 perpetual grow. I have 8-10 under the light at any given time.


----------



## powerslide (Aug 7, 2012)

anyone doing a recirculating top drip coco grow? If you know where i can see one or have any advice let me know. I have run aero and suffered w/ some power outages lost a bunch of roots in critcal time of flower. I am thinking 1 or 3 gal smart pots w/ bigger chunks of coco and watering once a day on concrete tubs. I talked to a fellow coco grower and he was doing water water feed water water feed. This seems like it would keep the salts flushed out. I pretty much had to check PH everyday w/ the aero system and i am hoping i can get a couple days w/ the coco. oh and all this is going to be 12-12 from seed hence the reason i post on the 12-12 thread.


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 8, 2012)

powerslide said:


> anyone doing a recirculating top drip coco grow? If you know where i can see one or have any advice let me know. I have run aero and suffered w/ some power outages lost a bunch of roots in critcal time of flower. I am thinking 1 or 3 gal smart pots w/ bigger chunks of coco and watering once a day on concrete tubs. I talked to a fellow coco grower and he was doing water water feed water water feed. This seems like it would keep the salts flushed out. I pretty much had to check PH everyday w/ the aero system and i am hoping i can get a couple days w/ the coco. oh and all this is going to be 12-12 from seed hence the reason i post on the 12-12 thread.


use dyna-gro nutes with pro-teKt. I have heard over and over that you almost never have to ph using there nutes. I just bought some and will start a grow with them this week.


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 8, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Question...250w HPS DR60 tent is 2x2x5.25, how many plants will fit in 2gal containers for a 12-12fs grow?


I'm doing 9 plants with minimal veg time under a 250 MH/HPS in 1 gallon containers. If you're going 2 gallon I would say 5 set up like a dice if they're round and 4 or 6 lined up tight if they're square. You don't want the plants to outgrow your light though man. The finished plants need space or the buds will be cramped and your light won't get through to a lot of them.


----------



## powerslide (Aug 8, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> use dyna-gro nutes with pro-teKt. I have heard over and over that you almost never have to ph using there nutes. I just bought some and will start a grow with them this week.


have you seen any coco grows done w/ them? i ran the bloom in my aero system and felt like it was lacking in N but i have little experience. 
are you going to run gro,bloom, and the teKt?


----------



## vinious (Aug 9, 2012)

View attachment 2287913Pic update of my 12/12 baby showing her V


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 9, 2012)

Anyone try a Sour Jack at 12/12 yet? Attitude sent me this freebie along with others, but the sour jack wasn't on the list of freebies. LOL, but I'll take it.

I also screwed up and ordered a Querkle non fem'ed seed. I wanted female damnit


----------



## dank smoker420 (Aug 9, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Anyone try a Sour Jack at 12/12 yet? Attitude sent me this freebie along with others, but the sour jack wasn't on the list of freebies. LOL, but I'll take it.
> 
> I also screwed up and ordered a Querkle non fem'ed seed. I wanted female damnit


TGA is only regular seeds. i have 2 seeds that are TGA and if they happen to be male than i will use their pollen and collect the seeds for future grows


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 9, 2012)

Touche!
LOL, I should've known that, and I'm sure I did when I ordered it. But when it arrived I wass like "Booooooo"..Hahaha
Wish me luck, I'll be giving"it" a run in the next week or so. I start 2 seeds (usually females lol) every 2 weeks.


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 9, 2012)

powerslide said:


> have you seen any coco grows done w/ them? i ran the bloom in my aero system and felt like it was lacking in N but i have little experience.
> are you going to run gro,bloom, and the teKt?


I am planning on running some plants in coco next grow next to some in perlite vermiculite mix. The bloom is very low in nitrogen, I think the grow is a better choice through flowering using the bloom as an extra feed from time to time. the grow is 7-9-5. I have foliage pro 9-3-6, grow, bloom, and pro-tekt. I will use foliage pro with grow for veg and switch to grow in flower with occasional bloom feedings. pro-tekt will get used the whole way through. The reason I will supplement the foliage pro with grow in veg is that foliage pro is missing a couple micros that are in the grow and in the bloom.


----------



## Serial Violator (Aug 10, 2012)

dank smoker420 said:


> TGA is only regular seeds. i have 2 seeds that are TGA and if they happen to be male than i will use their pollen and collect the seeds for future grows


Ive done Dairy Queen and Chernobyl from tag 12-12fs, each time planted 2 beans and got one male and one female both times. They are not massive yielders but the smoke is some of the tastiest ive grown, well the dairy queen was the chernobyl has just been jarred but is the frostiest but ive grown yet. Just planted 2 qleaner and 2 querkle seeds for my next batch so hopefully i'll continue with the same luck. All the ones ive done so far have been freebies and the biggest seeds ive seen so far.


----------



## Serial Violator (Aug 10, 2012)

Sage came down the other day look fucked but smells lovely and has the most pistils ive ever seen on bud. Won't run sage again 12-12 its too tall and takes too long, but i reckon a big yeilder if done with regular lighting schedule and a bit veg time. So only 1 sage left from the last grow, planted the new batch a few days ago a couple of weeks late but never mind. Ive done 12 to start expecting a couple of males from the tga and a couple of runts so will be left with 8-9( the magic number) 
Usually plant straight in to the final pot but thought i'd stick then in some 18oz party cups for the first 2-3 weeks then in to the final 6l air pots. All are looking good in their first week


----------



## powerslide (Aug 10, 2012)

Ok i wanted to do Canna coco and hesi nutes but i guess del is across the pond. It will be expensive to get those items to my door and my shop here says they cant get them at a reasonable price either. What american brands of nutes/coco would others suggest that are reasonable? I got some botanicare COCO but it looks pretty fine so i cut it about 1/3 w/ perlite for the seedling stage. When i looked at the HG nutes man they are proud of them. Dyna Gro line seems to be what i am looking at now for nutes but any other opinions on good coco?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 10, 2012)

powerslide said:


> Ok i wanted to do Canna coco and hesi nutes but i guess del is across the pond. It will be expensive to get those items to my door and my shop here says they cant get them at a reasonable price either. What american brands of nutes/coco would others suggest that are reasonable? I got some botanicare COCO but it looks pretty fine so i cut it about 1/3 w/ perlite for the seedling stage. When i looked at the HG nutes man they are proud of them. Dyna Gro line seems to be what i am looking at now for nutes but any other opinions on good coco?


Botanicare has their aeration formula 1.5 cu ft coco/perlite mix with a dash of leonardite and worm castings, its NPK is 0.01 - 0.01 - 0.01 so using nutes (botanicare nutes if you got em) right away is essential.


----------



## AWnox (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey everyone, I am currently running a CH9 Green Bud and a CH9 Blue Lemon Thai 12/12 from seed @ day 19 today; the BLT is somewhat taller than the GB, which is not surprising considering the BLT is a cross with Lemon Thai which is mostly sativa and a indica/sativa Toxic Blue; the GB is shorter and bushier though. My setup is a dual site home made DWC/Drip system, I used the drip rings from 2 waterfarms I wasn't using to have a constant drip of nutrient. There is a single Micro-pore Boss Hog (air-stone) attached to a 110Literpm air pump which also supplies air to the 2 drip rings; it's the same mechanism as a waterfarm but double basically and in a 10 gallon plastic tote. BTW the micro-pore boss hog is insane, the water is basically filled with bubbles everywhere, even with the tote full to the rim, the boss hog fills every corner of the tote with tiny tiny bubbles. 

In any case; today they showed sex (@ 4th and 5th nodes), both of them female thank god, the BLT I can see that showed sex maybe half a day before the GB. I will be start transitioning into bloom nutrients sometime this week and next week I'll make more of the transition. I measured the BLT today and she was almost 7 inches with 5 developed nodes; the GB is an 1 1/4 inches shorter with the same amount of nodes. This is my first time going 12/12 from seed so I was wondering considering their size at day 19 how much taller can I expect them to grow. Obviously the BLT will grow taller, probably make more a stretch during the transition phase so I just wanted to have more of an insight into this method to have a better idea what to expect, maybe I could LST the BLT a bit to make the canopy of both plants more even?? Wouldn't know if it would be detrimental now that she has showed sex and soon will start to flower...

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for reading guys.


----------



## Serial Violator (Aug 11, 2012)

powerslide said:


> Ok i wanted to do Canna coco and hesi nutes but i guess del is across the pond. It will be expensive to get those items to my door and my shop here says they cant get them at a reasonable price either. What american brands of nutes/coco would others suggest that are reasonable? I got some botanicare COCO but it looks pretty fine so i cut it about 1/3 w/ perlite for the seedling stage. When i looked at the HG nutes man they are proud of them. Dyna Gro line seems to be what i am looking at now for nutes but any other opinions on good coco?


Pretty sure Del's Scottish so you should be able to get hesi nutes easy enough


----------



## raiderman (Aug 11, 2012)

12/12 from seed critical kush freebie.day 46.


----------



## Dr.J20 (Aug 14, 2012)

howdy guys,
been reading the thread and i totally dig it...thanks del!

I've got some seeds from a buddy's overstressed headband grow--his first real grow, and he was pretty rough with a strain that has a genetic tendency to hermie, so it hermied, oh well, free seeds!--and I'm popping 12 to go 12/12 straight away. this is an experimental run but the only lights i can dedicate to it are a 90wLED UFO and some cfls (about 400w actual rating). If I figure an 80/20 female to male rate i should get 8 or 9 gals, so the big question: what kind of performance would this light setup do for that number of plants on a 12/12 from seed? should i whittle the stock down to the 5 strongest?

organic grow with soil, in a tent, ventilation is good, humidity is in the 50-60% range, earth juice nutes with molasses. 

be easy


----------



## supchaka (Aug 14, 2012)

They should all be female. They will just have a tendency to hermie though. A 90 watt UFO is going to have a small footprint. Just use your judgement as you go, it will answer itself for you. At a guess though, 3 plants.


----------



## Mister Black (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi everyone - What a great thread. Decided to do my 2nd grow as 12/12 from seed. Have a tent with space for up to 4 plants so I'm growing a variety of strains under CFL's. Have well over 40k lumens so light should not be a problem as much as heat and space. Have a ceiling extractor for out take and an A/C duct feeding directly into the tents in take hole. No light leaks and RH 50-60%. Under lights temps are about 85 degrees and off about 78 degrees.

My question is there anything important in the last 700 pages or so that I should bear in mind? I read only the 1st 90 pages of this thread before deciding to go 12/12 this grow.

Right now everything is still in seedling or germination stage so plenty of time to change things if not a good set up.


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 14, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Pretty sure Del's Scottish so you should be able to get hesi nutes easy enough


Dunno why, but I thought he was Aussie?


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 14, 2012)

thought he was english..
sure he'll chime in with the correct answer at some point.



Lady.J said:


> Dunno why, but I thought he was Aussie?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 14, 2012)

Dels English aint he ??


----------



## Endur0xX (Aug 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB5K8HgbBmI&feature=plcp my 12/12 with leds


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 15, 2012)

I thought Del was sinbad from Brookside


----------



## smokesomekush (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey del I'm thinking of doing a 12/12 from seed in coco, hand watering, 10 plants, 9liter pots, 1000w HPS
Do u think this would be ok? 
Strains are:
Bubblgum
Black domina
cotton candy
crazy miss hyde
northern lights 
white widow

Do u think I could have a good run?


----------



## dank smoker420 (Aug 15, 2012)

hey everyone that does 12-12! i am wondering if any of you guys make your own soil. kind of like super soil but not as strong. i am wanting to make my own organic ammended soil for my grows coming up. i will start in small cups until about 3-4 nodes than move into the "flower super soil" since it will not be vegging in the super soil i will not contain as much nitrogen. it will have a good amount of P and some K if i can find a good source of it. if you do make your own post your recipe! i am always interested. i do not know the complete recipe i only know the ingredients which are. Organic compost potting soil, bone meal 6-9-0, bat guano .5-12-.2, epsom salt, dolomite lime, azomite, and worm castings if i dont have to buy a huge ass bag.


----------



## sabarius (Aug 15, 2012)

raiderman said:


> 12/12 from seed critical kush freebie.day 46.


mmmm, my mouth is watering haha.


----------



## sabarius (Aug 15, 2012)

can you top and SCROG a 12/12FS grow?


----------



## dank smoker420 (Aug 15, 2012)

sabarius said:


> can you top and SCROG a 12/12FS grow?


you can top and kind of scrog but the buds will probably be small since the strength of the plant is not that good. look at the led thread there is a 12/12 from seed contest and some entries that are some what mainlined and alot that are topped. if you have the time and space and everything you should just give it a try maybe it will turn out good. all the lsting might keep it in veg longer than normal


----------



## sabarius (Aug 15, 2012)

dank smoker420 said:


> you can top and kind of scrog but the buds will probably be small since the strength of the plant is not that good. look at the led thread there is a 12/12 from seed contest and some entries that are some what mainlined and alot that are topped. if you have the time and space and everything you should just give it a try maybe it will turn out good. all the lsting might keep it in veg longer than normal


yea i just topped and put my scrog in, ill post some pics later


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 15, 2012)

LST is fine.. but personally wouldn't do anything that would require recovery time (fim, top, even s'crop)..


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 15, 2012)

billy you shleg.. how's the dam?
check out a place called de tweede kamer it's ace... also rick's cafe is nice.. has a bar right next door 



supersillybilly said:


> I thought Del was sinbad from Brookside


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 15, 2012)

Top after the second node if your gonna top , thats the only way iv managed to get a decent topped plant from a 12/12 from seed grow , if you top any later on there not enough recovery time like mantz has said and the buds end up small n fluffy ..


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 15, 2012)

dank smoker420 said:


> hey everyone that does 12-12! i am wondering if any of you guys make your own soil. kind of like super soil but not as strong. i am wanting to make my own organic ammended soil for my grows coming up. i will start in small cups until about 3-4 nodes than move into the "flower super soil" since it will not be vegging in the super soil i will not contain as much nitrogen. it will have a good amount of P and some K if i can find a good source of it. if you do make your own post your recipe! i am always interested. i do not know the complete recipe i only know the ingredients which are. Organic compost potting soil, bone meal 6-9-0, bat guano .5-12-.2, epsom salt, dolomite lime, azomite, and worm castings if i dont have to buy a huge ass bag.


I made my own soil for a 12/12 from seed grow recently. I had the same idea as you, little nitrogen since there is no veg time. I don't remember my exact recipe but I basically followed along the guidelines of supersoil, but went with about half the N based ingredients. My plants dropped all the fan leaves 4 weeks before they were ready to harvest. I would just follow the recipe man. Maybe 3/4 strength. It won't hurt them, they might just stretch a little more.


----------



## Endur0xX (Aug 15, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> I made my own soil for a 12/12 from seed grow recently. I had the same idea as you, little nitrogen since there is no veg time. I don't remember my exact recipe but I basically followed along the guidelines of supersoil, but went with about half the N based ingredients. My plants dropped all the fan leaves 4 weeks before they were ready to harvest. I would just follow the recipe man. Maybe 3/4 strength. It won't hurt them, they might just stretch a little more.



I also feel like my recipe was lacking nitrogen, I got a few plants in the room still pushing white hairs and big buds but the fan leaves and the bud leaves are all turning yellow... I think you still need a fair bit of nitrogen 12/12 from seed coze your plant will still veg for a while


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 16, 2012)

On the plus side it makes for an easy trim job. The plant looked like it had already been trimmed a week before I cut it down.


----------



## powerslide (Aug 16, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]i cracked seeds about a week ago kept them under CFL's in rapid rooters until yesterday. Yesterday i transplanted into solo cups w/ a mix of botanicare and coco croutons and perlite. Gave them 50PPM dyna-gro Grow and moved them under my 400 MH. My question is should i switch to a HPS right away or should i leave them under the MH for a couple weeks? This is my first 12-12 grow and also my first COCO grow, i have run Aero/NFT and Top drip/NFT before. I have a 1000HPS i will put them under once they get about a ft tall. Any help is much appreciated[/FONT]​
​


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 16, 2012)

Here's the progression 5-30,6-9,7-18


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 16, 2012)

powerslide said:


> i cracked seeds about a week ago kept them under CFL's in rapid rooters until yesterday. Yesterday i transplanted into solo cups w/ a mix of botanicare and coco croutons and perlite. Gave them 50PPM dyna-gro Grow and moved them under my 400 MH. My question is should i switch to a HPS right away or should i leave them under the MH for a couple weeks? This is my first 12-12 grow and also my first COCO grow, i have run Aero/NFT and Top drip/NFT before. I have a 1000HPS i will put them under once they get about a ft tall. Any help is much appreciated​
> ​


I like to keep plants under a blue spectrum light until they start to show their flowers to keep them from stretching too much early on in the grow. Once they begin to flower I introduce the red light. Also, there is no need for 1000 watts on such young plants. They wouldn't be able to use all the light created and you would just be wasting electricity and bulb life IMO. Using the MH until they are a little taller and more mature sounds like a solid plan to me. How many plants you running for this grow?


----------



## powerslide (Aug 16, 2012)

I cracked 20 seeds hoping I get good amount of females so I can pick and choose. Thinking I can run 8-10 under the 1000. Appreciate you elaborating and not just giving the use hps or mh. I will wait till they are about done stretching before I break out the 1000


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 16, 2012)

powerslide said:


> I cracked 20 seeds hoping I get good amount of females so I can pick and choose. Thinking I can run 8-10 under the 1000. Appreciate you elaborating and not just giving the use hps or mh. I will wait till they are about done stretching before I break out the 1000


Number of plants really depends on the pot size IMO. What size pots are you finishing the plants in?


----------



## powerslide (Aug 16, 2012)

Planning on 3gal smart pots. I've bought six already hoping I need a few more


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 16, 2012)

You can def get more than 6 under a 1000. I would double it if you have the room. Remember, with 12/12fs you usually just get 1 giant cola for the most part. No need to worry about the buds at the bottom not getting enough light.


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 16, 2012)

Only grown 6 12-12 fs ... but none of them grew single cola..


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 16, 2012)

Atleast that's how the 3 Lemon Haze was and Purple haze is now anyway. Well, the PH is 3 long colas.
My Fruity Chronic Juice is fixing to be 1 big cola all the way up the main stem. Should be 18" long or so.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 16, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Atleast that's how the 3 Lemon Haze was and Purple haze is now anyway. Well, the PH is 3 long colas.
> My Fruity Chronic Juice is fixing to be 1 big cola all the way up the main stem. *Should be 18" long or so*.


like my cock then ?? PMSL 

Someone has to always lower the tone .....


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 16, 2012)

powerslide said:


> Planning on 3gal smart pots. I've bought six already hoping I need a few more


I would put them as close together as possible and see how many fit in a 4x4 maybe 5x5 area. I don't have experience with a light that big but I think you would be good like that. Don't be buying those pots individually. Check this out. 3 gallon 25 pack $15.00

http://www.amleo.com/product.aspx?p=VP-RPXXXX


----------



## powerslide (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I could fit 12 easily. I am setting them in a "table" two concrete tubs so runoff is easy to catch


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 17, 2012)

Good idea with the tubs. Stick as many plants as you can in those tubs, limit each plants side branching, and make sure you have plenty of ventilation. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 17, 2012)

I'd run 2 x 600 over over a 1000w anyday


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 17, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> I'd run 2 x 600 over over a 1000w anyday


id run 3 x 400's  just cus im awkward


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 17, 2012)

hows mr mantz anyway ?


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 17, 2012)

Ripped like a mammy fycker



RobbieP said:


> hows mr mantz anyway ?


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 17, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Ripped like a mammy fycker


haha nice man , i just scored a oz of Gold seal , 1st time ive had it since i was about 15 !! happy days


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## mantiszn (Aug 17, 2012)

[video]http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CEAQtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D93l n2gpJo-Y&ei=xsEuULe8MMyHhQeHk4GwAg&usg=AFQjCNFVpkTdRZdA78J_oH38palc5yZdag[/video]


RobbieP said:


> View attachment 2298531View attachment 2298532


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 17, 2012)

i made some BHO the other day out a oz of weed i chopped at 6 weeks , messed it up though , added crushed shake to thicken it up into a putty mixture but added to much and now its just a green powder lol , batters you though .. was gonna do the ISO way but i didnt have the alcohol and couldnt be bothered to wait for a order to arrive lol


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 18, 2012)

billy's?

fuck was wasted last night... head hurts like



RobbieP said:


> View attachment 2298531View attachment 2298532


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 18, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> View attachment 2298531View attachment 2298532


That looks like what I just found in my daughter's diaper. Yummy.


----------



## bombasticson (Aug 18, 2012)

Not 12/12 from seed but check out my grow im gonna get 10 or more ounces off this baby


----------



## bombasticson (Aug 18, 2012)

..............................


----------



## reppinhigh22 (Aug 19, 2012)

12-12 from seed, Day 49 Flowering(exactly 7 weeks). Unknown bagseed 
View attachment 2300441View attachment 2300442View attachment 2300443


----------



## vinious (Aug 19, 2012)

Tri's from my 12-12 girl that sprouted on 6-23-12


----------



## AWnox (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey guys about to buy some seeds from the tude for my next 12/12 any suggestions? I got 2 pick and mix THC Bomb from Bomb seeds but was also looking for another pair, thinking of doing 4 at a time now; got 2 that should be ready in 4 weeks so by the time these seeds get here I can start them in rock-wool cubes and by the time I chop the one's currently growing these will be ready to replace the chopped ones. I was thinking trying something more traditional; anyone have experience with a Northern lights or a White Widow in 12/12? If so what breeder?


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 19, 2012)

Haven't done it 12-12 but would definitely recommend Mr nice black widow.. 





AWnox said:


> Hey guys about to buy some seeds from the tude for my next 12/12 any suggestions? I got 2 pick and mix THC Bomb from Bomb seeds but was also looking for another pair, thinking of doing 4 at a time now; got 2 that should be ready in 4 weeks so by the time these seeds get here I can start them in rock-wool cubes and by the time I chop the one's currently growing these will be ready to replace the chopped ones. I was thinking trying something more traditional; anyone have experience with a Northern lights or a White Widow in 12/12? If so what breeder?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 19, 2012)

12/12 from seed crirical kush ,about another week,lot of weed using airation pots .


----------



## I85BLAX (Aug 20, 2012)

The Fruity Chronic Juice likes the single cola style. And is fucking Bomb!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 20, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> The Fruity Chronic Juice likes the single cola style. And is fucking Bomb!


That's what I'm thinking. it's a couple weeks into flower, and it's just a shit load of hairs. But you can see the start of the main cola. Looks like it'll be 18" easily


----------



## I85BLAX (Aug 20, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> That's what I'm thinking. it's a couple weeks into flower, and it's just a shit load of hairs. But you can see the start of the main cola. Looks like it'll be 18" easily


And she finishes fast Like 7.5 weeks. I took mine to 59 days (56 12-12, 3 darkness) And after the 3rd day of cure she was sour and sweet. Dank


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 20, 2012)

Good yield? Bag appeal? What size light did you use? My FCJ is almost 3 feet tall.


----------



## HardCorps420 (Aug 20, 2012)

Glad to hear the good words about FCJ.. Heres mine today, day 26. Lookin on track? I had a seedling issue where she snapped over but it recovered nicely. 12/12 fs, coco, smartpots, hesi nutes, and currently 250w of cfl. Let me know what ya think guys!













Hoping to see sex this week! Although it is a fem seed.

ut and stay green!

-HC


----------



## I85BLAX (Aug 20, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Good yield? Bag appeal? What size light did you use? My FCJ is almost 3 feet tall.


The Yield was pretty good, the first time was under 250w and off of two plants I got 174.2g. One topped one single cola. Bag appeal a strong 8, the large trichs makes it shiny, and my friend had one go purple. I lost three beans to her playing poker! LOL


----------



## I85BLAX (Aug 20, 2012)

HardCorps420 said:


> Glad to hear the good words about FCJ.. Heres mine today, day 26. Lookin on track? I had a seedling issue where she snapped over but it recovered nicely. 12/12 fs, coco, smartpots, hesi nutes, and currently 250w of cfl. Let me know what ya think guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should have good results in coco. That's what she used. I used Ocean Forest, Ancient Forest, and perlite. She blew me out of the water!


----------



## powerslide (Aug 20, 2012)

Good purple strains the tude sells for 12/12? Yield more important than quality here


----------



## StarDestroyer (Aug 21, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen. 


I85BLAX said:


> You should have good results in coco. That's what she used. I used Ocean Forest, Ancient Forest, and perlite. She blew me out of the water!


----------



## I85BLAX (Aug 21, 2012)

If I were in a place where I felt comfortable legally I would have no problem doing do. But, a few people on this site see and smoke my work


----------



## Mister Black (Aug 21, 2012)

Is there a cliff notes version of this thread?


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 21, 2012)

Put seed in medium. Set lights to 12-12



Mister Black said:


> Is there a cliff notes version of this thread?



You used to post did you? Paranoia set in? 


I85BLAX said:


> If I were in a place where I felt comfortable legally I would have no problem doing do. But, a few people on this site see and smoke my work


----------



## Mister Black (Aug 21, 2012)

Any chance some people could critique my plan please?

2nd Grow plan....

MEDIUM
Soil mostly coco with chips lining the base, perlite mixed in with coir and chips and maybe 10% super peat.

Soil looks pretty good.

FERTS - Have a gadget called the 'fertometer' going to see how it works. Right now it shows one plant as fine and the other as needing ferts. This surprises me as there is only a seedling in there right now. Initially I'm going to use 25/5/5 at a very very weak strength in water then once they get older I'll just use the KISS routine with perhaps some more coco specific nutes from time to time.

ENVIRO - Tent, CFL's about 10k lumens per plant eventually. Less while they are small. About 50/50 2700k and 6500k right now but eventually mostly 2700k. CFL sizes range from 65w to 23w (real wattage). Have intake sucking cool air in and outake blowing the hot air out of the roof of the tent. Temp can be maintained at around 80-90 degrees. 

Method
Will leave plants alone pretty much except for perhaps lollipoping one of them to see how it turns out.


----------



## dc4 (Aug 21, 2012)

More pics, less talking. Cmon girls


----------



## AllDayToker (Aug 21, 2012)

What are other people doing for nutes and medium and pot size and lights and stuff? I'm using CFLs and no feeding with soil normal pots. Has food in it already. Only get average half oz a plant if that. I see people getting 2oz + per plant.


----------



## AWnox (Aug 21, 2012)

AllDayToker said:


> What are other people doing for nutes and medium and pot size and lights and stuff? I'm using CFLs and no feeding with soil normal pots. Has food in it already. Only get average half oz a plant if that. I see people getting 2oz + per plant.


Size and density of your harvest is directly related to the pot size, light used and genetics of the strain your growing. The genetics determine the ceiling of your harvest and the light, medium and nutrients determine how close you get to that ceiling. Using CFL's you will never harvest the same as a HID light grow and the same can be said with natural sunlight and HID lights. The size of your pot will determine the size your plant can achieve, if the roots are enclosed and restricted it can limit the over all size of your plant. Proper nutrient levels are also important as well as pH levels to assure the availability of all the essential nutrients. While flowering, Marijuana plants need a high dose of P and K so if you don't add them the harvest will diminish and your buds will come out fluffy and airy. It's a combination of factors that can influence why your only getting what you get friend.

I'm running a 15 gal dual site DWC/drip system, general hydroponics nutrients, Boss-hog micro pore air stone, 110lpm air pump and cool tube 400W SHPS; I'm looking at 4-5 ounces from the two, plants are 24" tall.


----------



## Farscaper (Aug 22, 2012)

I ran a 3gallon black bucket dwc 18watt air pump split ro 2 buckets. 1 4x2" sunleaves airstone, 400 watt hps, air cooled and carbon filtered hood. All 4" exhaust with active intake coming from ac register. Ghflora nutes strain G13 sour candy, harvested at 9 weeks flowered i got 124g of dried buds, that is after all stem and leaf was trimmed. I expect to get equal or greater from her sister... I know... No pics or it didnt happen... But u know what... I got stoned and forgot to take any of her... Her sister is a beast that got freakishly big.. I will take pics of that if i remember my camera


----------



## brettsog (Aug 22, 2012)

StarDestroyer said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


TROLL!!!!! why not pop over to the 250w thread for a second or 2. a fella there just got 5 and a bit zips off of one plant vegged for 4 weeks, flowered under a 250w. do some research before you call bullshit. just because your shit at growing bud dont mean everyone is......


----------



## StarDestroyer (Aug 22, 2012)

M4sT3rM1nD said:


> View attachment 2148222View attachment 2148223View attachment 2148225
> Just showed sex a couple days ago. Regular bagseed. Testing the whole system out. About 4 weeks in.


I'm not sure because I can not really see but is this topped? What kind of soil & nutes are you using? Bagseed from schwag or dank? Edit: No I don't think it is after closer examining. Just mighty fine branched out.


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 22, 2012)

That's only about 0.6 gpw... most people aim for 1 .. not many get it though.. although some get 2..
check out heaths vert
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html

the statement pics or it didn't happen was most likely just meant as we would like to see some pics.. don't think he was calling him a liar.. but could be wrong.



brettsog said:


> TROLL!!!!! why not pop over to the 250w thread for a second or 2. a fella there just got 5 and a bit zips off of one plant vegged for 4 weeks, flowered under a 250w. do some research before you call bullshit. just because your shit at growing bud dont mean everyone is......


----------



## Mister Black (Aug 23, 2012)

Does Del still post on this thread?


----------



## mantiszn (Aug 23, 2012)

he occasionally pops by...



Mister Black said:


> Does Del still post on this thread?


----------



## thothmegistus (Aug 25, 2012)

anyone wanna check out my 12/2 grow? it will be perpetual. 2 plants every 30 days (i think). took a while to set this up. right now im growing grapefruit and blue cheese. day 25. click the sig ! 

50/50 COCO AND PERLITE , ALL CANNA COCO NUTES id love for anyone to come by and leaves some words


----------



## East Coast Pro (Aug 28, 2012)

I need my 12-12fs pics fix..show me what you got!


----------



## powerslide (Aug 28, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]When do most people go from solo cups to 1gal containers? And then into 3gal[/FONT]


----------



## B166ER420 (Aug 28, 2012)

What's the worst that could happen if I started 12/12 early,I'm 2 weeks and 3 nodes after the cotyledon leaves.I have no experience w/autos or growing 12/12.Iwould appreciate some input since I'm in a hurry because of the holidays an such,besides I'll need some Christmas Budthx for any help.


----------



## supchaka (Aug 28, 2012)

powerslide said:


> When do most people go from solo cups to 1gal containers? And then into 3gal


I go from solo to the final pot when they sex which is around 18-21 days. I'd only recommend transplanting once.


----------



## reppinhigh22 (Aug 28, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> I need my 12-12fs pics fix..show me what you got!


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 29, 2012)

B166ER420 said:


> What's the worst that could happen if I started 12/12 early,I'm 2 weeks and 3 nodes after the cotyledon leaves.I have no experience w/autos or growing 12/12.Iwould appreciate some input since I'm in a hurry because of the holidays an such,besides I'll need some Christmas Budthx for any help.


If you have an auto you never need to switch to 12/12. going to 12/12 will only result in a loss of yield.


----------



## vinious (Aug 29, 2012)

I just started my flush a few days ago...pulling a bit early but I am heading off for a trip in a few days don't want anyone to try and take care of it while im gone ...the last time i tried that i came home to 3 dead plants.View attachment 2313305View attachment 2313306View attachment 2313307


----------



## HotShot7414 (Aug 29, 2012)

vinious said:


> I just started my flush a few days ago...pulling a bit early but I am heading off for a trip in a few days don't want anyone to try and take care of it while im gone ...the last time i tried that i came home to 3 dead plants.View attachment 2313305View attachment 2313306View attachment 2313307


Don't you just hate that ish,i told my uncle to take care of some plants for 2 funky ass days and he forgot  but didn't have a problem smoking my supply.Some people make you wanna POW RIGHT IN THE KISSER!!! but this is why growers try to stay independent.Nice ladies btw


----------



## East Coast Pro (Aug 29, 2012)

Reppinhigh22 what light you using?


----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 29, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> I need my 12-12fs pics fix..show me what you got!


Howa bout some baby pics  

2 weeks old ... First 12/12!


----------



## lowblower (Aug 29, 2012)

Gonna be doing some AK48 from nirvana femenised 12/12 from seed soon after my auto grow i got at the moment. Really in two minds about it though, Dels pics are making me say yes, but even as he says, he doesnt show the failures. 

IN GENERAL, how much yeild do you guys pull off a 12/12 from seed grow per plant? I know autos are generally regarded as being about 1.5 ounces if your lucky, on a bog standard set up. Im talking about in soil, say about 3 gal containers. Around 250w light.

THANKS for any replies to this comment, its much much appreciated


----------



## Endur0xX (Aug 29, 2012)

powerslide said:


> When do most people go from solo cups to 1gal containers? And then into 3gal



I go from solo cup to 7 gallons, 12/12 from seeds you dont have much time to build good root structure and you never want the plants to be root bounded. I just got started less than 6 months ago with the 12/12 from seeds and I had a couple 3oz and average around 2oz so far but if I wasnt putting so many plants in my room I could get better number per plants, In my experience, Supersoil and Big container is the way to go 12/12 from seed

This was one of my better ones: just over 3 oz but I needed weed and I harvested her at least 2 weeks prior to being ready:




And here is my tent, won't be getting high number per plants here coze I got some low yielder but the one in the middle will be well over 2oz. there is 8 plants in this 3x3 tent



I posted this video a while back, here it is again in case you missed it! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB5K8HgbBmI This is my best run ever, the buds are SO FROSTY !! 100% LED grown buds, FERO lights.


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Aug 29, 2012)

Trying 12/12 from CLONE now. Big concrete mixing tubs with coco and 12-15 plants in each, 10 day veg clones. 45 plants per 1000watt light. 

Any tips? Is there a thread for doing 12/12 from Clone?


----------



## Endur0xX (Aug 29, 2012)

make sure they are very well rooted before switching 12/12 or else you will be disappointed


----------



## supchaka (Aug 29, 2012)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> Trying 12/12 from CLONE now. Big concrete mixing tubs with coco and 12-15 plants in each, 10 day veg clones. 45 plants per 1000watt light.
> 
> Any tips? Is there a thread for doing 12/12 from Clone?


Youre going to end up with small plants. 12/12 from seed and from clone are nothing alike. The time you spend rooting and vegging a clone you you would be further ahead starting from seed. A plant from seed will still mature as it grows and then flowers where the clone is going to go into flower without growing at all. 

If you expect any kind of yield going 12/12 from clone I'd recommend growing them in a large soil bed and only spacing them about 4 inches apart. I've considered doing a grow like this myself but using feminized seeds 12/12 from the start and trimming down to single colas.


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Aug 29, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Youre going to end up with small plants. 12/12 from seed and from clone are nothing alike. The time you spend rooting and vegging a clone you you would be further ahead starting from seed. A plant from seed will still mature as it grows and then flowers where the clone is going to go into flower without growing at all.
> 
> If you expect any kind of yield going 12/12 from clone I'd recommend growing them in a large soil bed and only spacing them about 4 inches apart. I've considered doing a grow like this myself but using feminized seeds 12/12 from the start and trimming down to single colas.


yea thats exactly what im doing. Im squeezing 15 rooted clones into a 3x2 mixing tub. 3 tubs go under a 1000 watt light. The main advantage i can see is not having to veg for 5-7 weeks and rather just 10 days.


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Aug 29, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> make sure they are very well rooted before switching 12/12 or else you will be disappointed


once they popped roots out of the rockwool im vegging them in Coco beds for 10-15 days. That should be suffice yea?


----------



## Serial Violator (Aug 29, 2012)

G


vinious said:


> I just started my flush a few days ago...pulling a bit early but I am heading off for a trip in a few days don't want anyone to try and take care of it while im gone ...the last time i tried that i came home to 3 dead plants.View attachment 2313305View attachment 2313306View attachment 2313307


Mate they look like they have at least 4-5weeks left, I wouldn't cut them yet


----------



## supchaka (Aug 29, 2012)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> yea thats exactly what im doing. Im squeezing 15 rooted clones into a 3x2 mixing tub. 3 tubs go under a 1000 watt light. The main advantage i can see is not having to veg for 5-7 weeks and rather just 10 days.


Sounds like a winner then! The only reason I'm sure more people don't do it is the difficulty getting that many clones, or the cost of that many feminized seeds. I'd like to see some pics of it as you go! I have several hundred of my own fem seeds and even though that's alot, this type of grow would blow thru my seed quickly. I don't have the moms or means to make that many clones either (I can do about 8 max). Although it is tempting!


----------



## Serial Violator (Aug 29, 2012)

lowblower said:


> Gonna be doing some AK48 from nirvana femenised 12/12 from seed soon after my auto grow i got at the moment. Really in two minds about it though, Dels pics are making me say yes, but even as he says, he doesnt show the failures.
> 
> IN GENERAL, how much yeild do you guys pull off a 12/12 from seed grow per plant? I know autos are generally regarded as being about 1.5 ounces if your lucky, on a bog standard set up. Im talking about in soil, say about 3 gal containers. Around 250w light.
> 
> THANKS for any replies to this comment, its much much appreciated


I've done the ak a few times and get about 2-3oz per plant but will say it needs a good cure to get the full flavour


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Aug 29, 2012)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> once they popped roots out of the rockwool im vegging them in Coco beds for 10-15 days. That should be suffice yea?


You're doing your own version of SOG ( Sea of Green ) basically flowering clones right away which works well when using flood tables. Your yields will be weak per plant but im sure you knew that, with that being said yeah as soon as you get roots you can start the flower just remember " the bigger the roots the bigger the fruit". I never done a SOG grow but I'm sure you can pull lots of info on SOG method. A 1000W HPS will give you a foot print of 4' x 4' or if you get a big ass hood like a Raptor or XXXL you can get a 5' x 5' footprint. I think doing 3 of those concrete tubs is too much per 1000W. Lots of good SOG threads on here.


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Aug 29, 2012)

Yea im basically looking at doing this. But only letting them veg in beds for 15 days. Then flipping.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah you are trying to do your a tweaked version of SOG. Works well the whole point of it is to flower a lot of small plants that yield small, lots of small yielding plants will add up. Search Sea Of Green growing. i have seen grow rooms set up with coco beds. Are you using 100% coco or will you add some hydroton on the bottom for drainage??? I would do that if I were you. I never used concrete tubs but you can build flood tables if you are handy and can get a hold of liners. I have used 4' x 8' tables in the past and 4' x 4' hell I still have them in my garage. Sounds like you have the blue print down all you need to do is get to growing. I would seriously do half hydroton and half coco in the bed. You know coco is like a sponge.


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Aug 29, 2012)

I use a Peat based medium that is heavy in Perlite and do a zero runoff. Its all experimental right now. Ive been growing SOG for awhile and now want to see how it works if i trim 5 weeks off my veg time. We shall see


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Aug 29, 2012)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> I use a Peat based medium that is heavy in Perlite and do a zero runoff. Its all experimental right now. Ive been growing SOG for awhile and now want to see how it works if i trim 5 weeks off my veg time. We shall see


I'm not getting you, in SOG you flower as soon as clones get roots. You really dont veg just put the clone in the medium and flip the lights. You been doing SOG with 5 week veg times?


----------



## B166ER420 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yea yea,I know u can start 12/12 with autos.I should have been more on point.I've been using 5g self-watering buckets,growing some really good shwag seeds I saved.I bought a lot and got(had)33 choice seeds.I've had three nice single plant harvests this way,my last one was the best one that grew out of my 2.5x2.5x4ft growbox.I switched to self-watering 3ltr bottles.I wanna grow 4 at a time in the box.Anyway, I'm asking am I gonna get root bound?my roots are almost to the bottom(clear bottles),and I would expect some loss of yield growing this way.By the way i got over 5oz. dried,she was a BEAST!I've been harvesting after week 8,so far so good.So do you think I'm gonna get rootbound?thx ahead of time if anyone else answers I'm out.


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Aug 29, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> I'm not getting you, in SOG you flower as soon as clones get roots. You really dont veg just put the clone in the medium and flip the lights. You been doing SOG with 5 week veg times?


nope. this run i am vegging for 15 days. After the clones take root i move them into beds and wait 15 days. 

we will see how it goes. 

currently been vegging for 5 weeks and just moving plants in and out as we harvest. basically the grow room is always going.


----------



## reppinhigh22 (Aug 29, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Reppinhigh22 what light you using?


210 watts of cfl.


----------



## lowblower (Aug 31, 2012)

I have some quesions for Del or any well experienced 12/12 from seed growers, please!

1) Do the plants grow out from seed in the same structure as an auto?

2) Do they veg like an auto for 3-4 weeks before showing preflowers

3) What do you mean by 'not showing the failures' Del? Do some plants just die or do you mean you only show off your pride and joy?

4) Basically, is a 12/12 from seed grow treated in exactly the same way as an auto grow (except that u need to be at 12/12) i.e. repotting, nutes, topping, lsting ETC ?

5) i can take cuttings for clones of a regular plant after 3 weeks of 12/12 from seed, and revert back to veg with the clones without any problems?

Thanks if you could answer these


----------



## brewing up (Aug 31, 2012)

using 4 to 6 liter pots of soil/perlite mix with ata awa max or ionic bloom nutes and also plant magic PK, canna boost accelerator and umph power folia feeding what would be an expected yield in a 12/12 from seed sog using 2 X 70w hps and 3 x 45w cfl lights? :-/ im hoping to harvest every 2 n half to 3 months around 3-4 oz, is it doable?? :-/


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 1, 2012)

lowblower said:


> I have some quesions for Del or any well experienced 12/12 from seed growers, please!
> 
> 1) Do the plants grow out from seed in the same structure as an auto?
> 
> ...


Pretty mucho yes to everything, and you will always get runts(failures) plants that are smaller than the rest. My worst 12-12 which has just finished was a skunk#1 which only yielded half oz, still looks lovely but I didn't do to much to help it.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 1, 2012)

I've had a couple dozen grows in my life and I have NEVER not had at least one shitty plant in every grow, it's just the way it is! It's the token runt.


----------



## AWnox (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey guys, just wanted to know from the 12/12 growers here; do any of you trim the lower vegetation at any point? I usually do it if it's a regular 18/6 then 12/12 grow after week 4 or 5 I trim the lower portion of dying leafs and such but I'm not too sure in a 12/12 grow, the schedule is not the same. Tomorrow they will be 6 weeks from seed; both plants are in a DWC setup and about 2 1/4 feet tall both of them. They have A LOT of bush though and it would really clear up some space for the light to penetrate to the lower bud sites if I could trim some vegetation off...any suggestions? Thanks for your time guys.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 1, 2012)

AWnox said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to know from the 12/12 growers here; do any of you trim the lower vegetation at any point? I usually do it if it's a regular 18/6 then 12/12 grow after week 4 or 5 I trim the lower portion of dying leafs and such but I'm not too sure in a 12/12 grow, the schedule is not the same. Tomorrow they will be 6 weeks from seed; both plants are in a DWC setup and about 2 1/4 feet tall both of them. They have A LOT of bush though and it would really clear up some space for the light to penetrate to the lower bud sites if I could trim some vegetation off...any suggestions? Thanks for your time guys.


it wont hurt man , just do it gradually over a few days so you dont cause too much stress and stunt them , because there 12/12 from seed you want to limit the stress as much as possible so you dont affect the yield !


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 2, 2012)

How long does it take to sex a plant with this method?


----------



## dizzyup (Sep 2, 2012)

Tiktok said:


> Dill: 10 seeds for 30 bucks? that great! i'm looking at attitude for tomorrow. They have a crazy sell going on. I want some Pineapple express, just to say i had some. I'm getting some carmel Ice, then i get 7 free fem seeds for free. All seven are good seeds i can't call them all out but they are good.


Got some really good stuff around here recently called dill. very interesting smell. great bag appeal too, nice lime green. how'd yours turn out


----------



## Endur0xX (Sep 2, 2012)

lowblower said:


> I have some quesions for Del or any well experienced 12/12 from seed growers, please!
> 
> 1) Do the plants grow out from seed in the same structure as an auto?
> 
> ...


my runts are always 1+ oz anyway considering I dont veg them I am fine with this.

One thing people dont talk about much, and I cant stress this enough, if you want to grow big trees 12-12 from seed its very possible you have, you must, repot asap in the biggest container you got. 7+gallons container. Now I dont know about coco but in soil it truly is the way to go. The plants dont have a lot of time to develop a good root structure so if they are not bounded they will develop a much better network of roots that will help the plants explode when they go from veg to flower.

sorry for the old pics I just want to back what I am saying...


This plant on the right was one of the runt on my previous run (not so much a runt but she didnt have all that much light on her), somehow it took her forever and it chose to grow some more when I gave her more light, she is still in the room months later now still got a while to go but she isnt a runt anymore...


----------



## Endur0xX (Sep 2, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> How long does it take to sex a plant with this method?



go in the LED section in the indoor growing section, look at the led party cup competition, we all popped our beans in June 27th and most of us showed sex around 35-40 days I believe but they were in solo cup all along, if all goes well around 30 days.


----------



## Endur0xX (Sep 2, 2012)

AWnox said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to know from the 12/12 growers here; do any of you trim the lower vegetation at any point? I usually do it if it's a regular 18/6 then 12/12 grow after week 4 or 5 I trim the lower portion of dying leafs and such but I'm not too sure in a 12/12 grow, the schedule is not the same. Tomorrow they will be 6 weeks from seed; both plants are in a DWC setup and about 2 1/4 feet tall both of them. They have A LOT of bush though and it would really clear up some space for the light to penetrate to the lower bud sites if I could trim some vegetation off...any suggestions? Thanks for your time guys.


I think as long as they show no signs of flower you dont really stress them only postponed the day they will show sex. Usually I like to let them go naturally other than LST ing but on my current runs I cleaned the bottom on all of them to give some room for a top up of SS. They were maybe 15days into flower and none of t hem really showed any signs of stresss...


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 2, 2012)

How many plants would you run in a 1.2mx2mx2m tent ? i am really considering 12-12 from seed but dont know how many plants to run with , Thanks .


----------



## Dblue87 (Sep 2, 2012)

I have found a similar way of growing but I think my way is easier and better in quality of production


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 2, 2012)

??????????????


----------



## Endur0xX (Sep 2, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> ??????????????


I got 8 in a 3 x 3 tent, 2 in a 15 gallons (both in the same container...) and 6 in 7 gallons container, I posted a link to my youtube video earlier in this thread and you can look at my journal. I would say 1 plant per sq.ft. is kind of pushing it but I think thats how you get best yield using 12-12 from seed. If I had more patience I would probably do 6 plants in 10 gallons in my 4x5 room.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 2, 2012)

If it's as good as your image posting abilities I'm sure you are onto a winner..



Dblue87 said:


> I have found a similar way of growing but I think my way is easier and better in quality of production


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 2, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> ??????????????


Get 5 litre square pots. Ull get bout 30 in there. Better doing 12/12 from clone. Get 3 600 hps and ull pull at least 30oz every 8-9 weeks. Ill send u 30 psyco cuts


----------



## Dblue87 (Sep 2, 2012)

best growing technique ever ..i have the perfect set up with 2 one thousand watt lights and a custom made growing system that grows the best that i have ever seen. i can grow more than 64 plants in it with each plant throwing me anywhere from 30 grams to 45 in 60 days. the one pic in the middle is 3 weeks into flower and the two other pics are 5 weeks. 1 plant = faygo pop bottle. the best nutrients and i dont even use co2. i found the perfect strain for this experiment and currently its the only strain i am growing.


----------



## Dblue87 (Sep 2, 2012)

oh yea forgot to mention. my grow room is 4x8. i could easily fit more than 64 plants in there. every two weeks i take 16 clones from my mother so that i get close to a pound every two weeks harvest only off of 2 thousand watters. thats double the yield, half the lighting. i have built a lot of custom grow rooms and systems made for small and large spaces but mine is the first that i built that could literally grow up to 4 pounds under two lights with the cleanest labor free system. i literally dont have to check on them for 7 days. this system never fails. small plants, big buds, more produce less energy.


----------



## Dblue87 (Sep 2, 2012)

u sound ridiculous. i tried to post it from my iphone. but what do you have to say about my 2 ounce plant ??? nothing is exactly what i was expecting





mantiszn said:


> If it's as good as your image posting abilities I'm sure you are onto a winner..


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 2, 2012)

Why do you bother coming here? You obviously know everything there is to know about growing. 

To be honest your setup looks/sounds like nothing particularly special...



Dblue87 said:


> u sound ridiculous. i tried to post it from my iphone. but what do you have to say about my 2 ounce plant ??? nothing is exactly what i was expecting


----------



## Endur0xX (Sep 2, 2012)

I dont know how you manage to grow such small plant Dblue87, I guess you squeeze so many of them. but its amazing how small they are but the buds look great.


----------



## Dblue87 (Sep 2, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> I dont know how you manage to grow such small plant Dblue87, I guess you squeeze so many of them. but its amazing how small they are but the buds look great.


Have you ever considered groiwing more smaller plants than a few bigger ones? You should try , it is easier than growing a normal size bush... U never have to trim ever until harvest and you'll see 33 % more yield than whatever medium and technique you are using now


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 2, 2012)

Nobody can be so amusingly arrogant as a young man who has just discovered an old idea and thinks it is his own.
Sydney J. Harris


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 3, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> How many plants would you run in a 1.2mx2mx2m tent ? i am really considering 12-12 from seed but dont know how many plants to run with , Thanks .


Anything from 6-12 is what I run in the same space under a 600w


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 3, 2012)

Dblue87 said:


> View attachment 2318647View attachment 2318648View attachment 2318649
> 
> best growing technique ever ..i have the perfect set up with 2 one thousand watt lights and a custom made growing system that grows the best that i have ever seen. i can grow more than 64 plants in it with each plant throwing me anywhere from 30 grams to 45 in 60 days. the one pic in the middle is 3 weeks into flower and the two other pics are 5 weeks. 1 plant = faygo pop bottle. the best nutrients and i dont even use co2. i found the perfect strain for this experiment and currently its the only strain i am growing.



Whats the set up then. Explain it pls


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2012)

Dblue87 said:


> u sound ridiculous. i tried to post it from my iphone. but what do you have to say about my 2 ounce plant ??? nothing is exactly what i was expecting


2 ounce plant. lloloololololololololololololol......I get more of my popcorn when I 12/12 from seed. I pull at least 4-5 easy as does mantiszn. 2 oz plant and your thinking your the man. lolololololololol

Thats set me up for the day.....take it easy and watch you may have cartels looking for you so u can show them your technique. 2oz lololoolololololol


----------



## Dblue87 (Sep 3, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Whats the set up then. Explain it pls


My setup is a 3 in one turbo hydro system that I created. It makes your plant flower 7 days into flower. 
1 system and grows 32 plants. When it cuts on hi pressure spitters wet the roots, known as aeroponics, the base fills up from the spitters and then bubbes for 15 minutes every 3 hrs known as dwc, and then it drains back into the main res known as ebb n flo. One my system is 4x4. 1 thousand watt covers a 4x4 space with the right hood and with milar wrapped tightly around 4x4 space that way u never have to rotate plants. This system doent get infestation becuz of the turbo hydro flo and max aeration every feeding.my system will be one the market very soon. U can easily disassemble an reassembled and pack and unpack in less than 15 minutes. It can fit in any trunk. I have grown every way you can think of in every medium and this way is by far the best cleanest labor free quickest best yielding way I have done... It may not be nothing special to any of you but it's all about finding the best way satisfying and suitable to yourself. When you think about it all you are growing are two ounce colas and the trim work is a hell of a lot easier. I never went from seed that a waste of time . I found a super strong clones and clone them to ensure that Im growing all females do maximum yield ...... #realgrower #followmetogreatness #thegrassisgreeneronthisside


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 3, 2012)

Just shows how little you know child.
I have nothing to prove, especially to you.

Just one question.. if you are not 12-12 from seed why are you here?



Dblue87 said:


> Ur a lie.. And I've never went 12 and 12 from seed lol u kno u don't get four ounces 12 and 12 from seed u don't have to lie. And 2 ounces per plant with 32 plants under 1000 is 64 ounces and u kno dam well 1000 watt limits u to a pound... U don't get I poind off of one light but I get two.. Now whos the shit again? Never said I was but since u guys already think it I feel like I am. Beside I am the only guy on this thread pullin 2 pounds off of each of my thousand watts. I grow so that my grow pays for itself and me not so that I come out of my pocket and pay for it like u ppl who really think ur ugly stemy stringy shush kabob plants are good. Lolololololol up your grow game and then maybe ur insults would mean something


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 3, 2012)

School in a few weeks...


----------



## Endur0xX (Sep 3, 2012)

Dblue87 said:


> Ur a lie.. And I've never went 12 and 12 from seed lol u kno u don't get four ounces 12 and 12 from seed u don't have to lie. And 2 ounces per plant with 32 plants under 1000 is 64 ounces and u kno dam well 1000 watt limits u to a pound... U don't get I poind off of one light but I get two.. Now whos the shit again? Never said I was but since u guys already think it I feel like I am. Beside I am the only guy on this thread pullin 2 pounds off of each of my thousand watts. I grow so that my grow pays for itself and me not so that I come out of my pocket and pay for it like u ppl who really think ur ugly stemy stringy shush kabob plants are good. Lolololololol up your grow game and then maybe ur insults would mean something



First, the pics of your plant look more like 10-15 grams per plant, not 2 oz. Your overall yield are amazing if you truly get that. I dont grow hydro not because it's too hard (well it might be but I dont care) but because they say (other growers that I respect tremendously) soil produce the best tasting buds and I like to be as close to natural as possible. If you think these guys dont get more than 2 oz 12/12 from seed and you call them liar, you dont know what you are talking about because 2 oz is my average and I am new at this. (a few 3+oz , dont know why its so hard for you to believe buddy is hitting 5oz ...)

When I say I dont know how you can grow such small plant I mean it, and its not an insult I am just curious, even without vegging and without training or anything my plants are bigger than yours before they even start budding, I mean I couldnt grow plant this small even if I tried (in a 16oz can I can) 

16oz every 2 weeks thats 4 lbs per 1000W in 60 days its pretty hard to believe but if you really do that I would like to see picture of your current setup not just pics of one plant, show me the 32 all together...


I believe this baby (AGENT ORANGE) will turn out to be 1/4lbs plant if all goes well.
View attachment 2319343


----------



## Dblue87 (Sep 3, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> First, the pics of your plant look more like 10-15 grams per plant, not 2 oz. Your overall yield are amazing if you truly get that. I dont grow hydro not because it's too hard (well it might be but I dont care) but because they say (other growers that I respect tremendously) soil produce the best tasting buds and I like to be as close to natural as possible. If you think these guys dont get more than 2 oz 12/12 from seed and you call them liar, you dont know what you are talking about because 2 oz is my average and I am new at this. (a few 3+oz , dont know why its so hard for you to believe buddy is hitting 5oz ...)
> 
> When I say I dont know how you can grow such small plant I mean it, and its not an insult I am just curious, even without vegging and without training or anything my plants are bigger than yours before they even start budding, I mean I couldnt grow plant this small even if I tried (in a 16oz can I can)
> 
> ...


The plant I posted is only 5 weeks as of yesterday so it still ha flowering time to bulk up even more. I have dt this before with a different strain and it didn't work but now that I found the right strain everything is cake. I wanna put a pic up of my room soo bad but I can't becu I don't want to give away my invention of my system .... 3 months tops I'll post.i have ground a plant outside and even got abound of of it but as a grower I have learned to understand that it's not about how much you can get off of on plant it's about the stem to bud ratio which means my thousand Wat doesnt have to penetrate anything. I get more out of my space which is more bud per 4x4 square feet. So yea you might get 3 to 4 zips out of those nice little bushes but how many of those bushes can u comfortably fit in a 4x4 space. I'm a carpenter and I'm pretty good with math .. That's all this is is math. How many no stem colas can you picture in your space. 
You have to at least try one to see how you like it... And honestly I can say that dirt does have a better flavor sometimes depending on the grower and strain but I am certain that you get a higher thc percentage using certain hydro systems. Just try one in a 3.75 net pot and clone it let it root and veg for 7 days then flower... If it is an indica you are guaranteed from 30 to 45 grams


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2012)

All bow to the master sensi


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 3, 2012)

All hail his braggadocio..




supersillybilly said:


> All bow to the master sensi


----------



## Dblue87 (Sep 3, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> All hail his braggadocio..


Yes yes peasants bow to your leader.. Your master... Bow to the greenest thumbs of all times... For thou shalt follow me to the greater side of growing.. No dirt, reusable medium bringing your cost to an all time low and your quality and yield to an all time high. Bow to your master muahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow, never placed anyone on the ignore list with just 12 posts. Ba-bye you arrogant troll


----------



## Dblue87 (Sep 3, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Wow, never placed anyone on the ignore list with just 12 posts. Ba-bye you arrogant troll


 How the hell are u a vet and an amateur at the same time.... None of you kno nothing about real grows... You guys only grow for your consumption which is such a low life to live Lolol I have patients depending on me with the best of the best all of the time... Never weak ass grows... If its not yielding I'm not in it... Maybe all of you new to find another hobby becuz growing isn't it for you premature bastards.. Have a great day and even a greater time watering each plant one by one every three days lol I'm lmao at u right now. So pathetic


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 3, 2012)

Please bequeath upon us all your vast growing knowledge​


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 3, 2012)

LOL, so glad I read that last post of yours even though you are on my ignore list. I NEVER said I was a veteran. Reading comprehension ownz jooooo.

No pics, no care


----------



## Dblue87 (Sep 3, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> View attachment 2319449
> 
> Please bequeath upon us all your vast growing knowledge​


Likewise my brother


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 3, 2012)

LOL, so glad I removed you from my ignore list! You are far too entertaining.
You have NO IDEA who I am. Yet, you are a superior grower to me and everyone else? LOL.
I think YOU need to move out from your parent's basement.

I am through replying to you and will now add you back to the ignore list. Now PLEASE stop cluttering up this great thread with all your bullshit claims.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 3, 2012)

If you were really growing for patients you'd be growing In soil.
maybe you should try selling crack or something.. I'm sure there's plenty of young mums around who want their babies to turn out just like you.. lol





Dblue87 said:


> How the hell are u a vet and an amateur at the same time.... None of you kno nothing about real grows... You guys only grow for your consumption which is such a low life to live Lolol I have patients depending on me with the best of the best all of the time... Never weak ass grows... If its not yielding I'm not in it... Maybe all of you new to find another hobby becuz growing isn't it for you premature bastards.. Have a great day and even a greater time watering each plant one by one every three days lol I'm lmao at u right now. So pathetic


----------



## powerslide (Sep 3, 2012)

dblue87 said:


> omg.. I didn't say it was my idea u idiot lol i put my own ideas into it to get these results. And of u can't show a pic of ur grow i advise u to zip it and respect a real grower. I never had a yellow leaf or a deficiency in my room ever. I'm 100 percent sure u can't say the same. I'm also 100% sure hydroponics is to hard for you lol how could i be arrogant when i'm tryin to give advice. Give credit when it's due. That's probably the reason why your thumbs are cursed to grow good marajuana. Like i said i did not create this method but however i built my own system that should be getting pattened in about 3 more months. Made for small or big grows.. Since ur a garbage grower u might as well purchase one becuz its basically growing for dummies and i'm pretty sure ur in that category


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Dblue87 (Sep 3, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> LOL, so glad I removed you from my ignore list! You are far too entertaining.
> You have NO IDEA who I am. Yet, you are a superior grower to me and everyone else? LOL.
> I think YOU need to move out from your parent's basement.
> 
> I am through replying to you and will now add you back to the ignore list. Now PLEASE stop cluttering up this great thread with all your bullshit claims.


I will do so master grower.. I'm sorry I under estimated u now i shall go back to my parents basement and rethink my plan. That's should have been your reply.. Never said I was better until I felt ppl wanted to belittle my way of growing ... All I said was I have a faster cleaner more efficient way to grow for all those ppl out there that aren't nerds and just want a good quick harvest instead of tryna study the fucking plant lol. But oh we'll I guess there's nothing wrong with me being the only person to get two pounds from one thousand watt but yea everyone disregard everything I said about anything and just wait for my system to hit the market Lolol I never have to work again a day in my life and I own two houses and three cars. Imagine what I will own when it's own the market lolololol my life is a dream. Ok everyone it's been nice sharing ideas or GIVING ideas to the middle and low class now back up to hi class where I belong


----------



## East Coast Pro (Sep 3, 2012)

SuperSilly you're my idol!!hahaha


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2012)

Lol....Billy Idol.......anyway I can pull a k/2 pounds from 1000w. 36 plants in a SOG. Its all about genetics and I got them. Rant over.lol


----------



## East Coast Pro (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't think this kid wants to run up on Billy and Mantiszn..those guys probably forgot more than the rest of us know..


----------



## East Coast Pro (Sep 3, 2012)

Haha good call..Billy Idol..i didn't notice that when I wrote it!!


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2012)

M8 its simples. Coco, nice water, a+b, decent enviroment, little love and most important quality genetics......booster r a myth.lol Bit of treacle is just as good as anything. The more scientific u make it the harder it becomes and lesser results


----------



## Dblue87 (Sep 3, 2012)

powerslide said:


> pics or it didnt happen


Maybe if u looked at the first pic u woulda seen but I guess since u can't read it didn't happen lol just becuz u can't do it doesn't mean nobody else can.. I love the envy


----------



## East Coast Pro (Sep 3, 2012)

Gay jokes..wow, that's original. I'm off now..hate to see this thread over run by by people like you..


----------



## Dblue87 (Sep 3, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> M8 its simples. Coco, nice water, a+b, decent enviroment, little love and most important quality genetics......booster r a myth.lol Bit of treacle is just as good as anything. The more scientific u make it the harder it becomes and lesser results


Duuuuuhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dblue87 (Sep 3, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Gay jokes..wow, that's original. I'm off now..hate to see this thread over run by by people like you..


It has already been over run be us new age growers..we are the best


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 3, 2012)

Going buy ur name u r 25 but act like a 5 year old. Im by arguing. Good luck and i hope your next shite is a hedgehog


----------



## Dblue87 (Sep 3, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Going buy ur name u r 25 but act like a 5 year old. Im by arguing. Good luck and i hope your next shite is a hedgehog


Wwwwoooow you are soo smart! Would you like a weed cookie for figuring out my age when it's right fucking there lol ur right I'm 25 and I'm more established than your parents. Join the illuminati and sell your soul becuz there is no hope at all for you my friend


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 3, 2012)

haha .. looks like there's a mod busy in here...
his posts are dropping.. hopefully the scum will be gone soon..

EDIT (last): few small things doucheblue87.. no one asked for your help.. no one wants it.
the reason everyone is "hating" on you is because you are an arrogant egotistical know it it all who has shown us 1 picture of a shitty little plant claiming that you are the best grower in the world..


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 3, 2012)

and now for something completely different..


----------



## powerslide (Sep 3, 2012)

Dblue87 said:


> Maybe if u looked at the first pic u woulda seen but I guess since u can't read it didn't happen lol just becuz u can't do it doesn't mean nobody else can.. I love the envy


That is one plant. Sorry but she didnt produce 2lbs. I say again pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 3, 2012)

ill join the party if this shit continues .... n ask anyone .... i can troll lol


----------



## supchaka (Sep 3, 2012)

Dblue87 said:


> I will do so master grower.. I'm sorry I under estimated u now i shall go back to my parents basement and rethink my plan. That's should have been your reply.. Never said I was better until I felt ppl wanted to belittle my way of growing ... All I said was I have a faster cleaner more efficient way to grow for all those ppl out there that aren't nerds and just want a good quick harvest instead of tryna study the fucking plant lol. But oh we'll I guess there's nothing wrong with me being the only person to get two pounds from one thousand watt but yea everyone disregard everything I said about anything and just wait for my system to hit the market Lolol I never have to work again a day in my life and I own two houses and three cars. Imagine what I will own when it's own the market lolololol my life is a dream. Ok everyone it's been nice sharing ideas or GIVING ideas to the middle and low class now back up to hi class where I belong


Here's my proof that everything you just said is a lie. Lol


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 3, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> If you were really growing for patients you'd be growing In soil.
> maybe you should try selling crack or something..


im sorry i was just browsing posts and saw this. im almost boggled by it. why do u need to grow in soil when most patients dont actually care how its grown? as long as u disclose how its grown why does it really honestly matter?


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 3, 2012)

may i ask what genetics u guys have been using to maximize ur yields per plant? ive tried a few different strains but haven't found the right one yet.

any help would be awesome.


----------



## Shivaskunk (Sep 3, 2012)

you have never even seen a real commercial hydro grow in person. By that i mean a legit cash cropping set up. Why the fuck would someone buy your aero/dwc/ebb set up when aero or nft alone will produce as vigorous an amount of growth you would ever need.

Do you even know how to wire a sub panel? No? Then you are just a loud mouth child.


----------



## Shivaskunk (Sep 3, 2012)

Dblue87 said:


> Yes yes peasants bow to your leader.. Your master... Bow to the greenest thumbs of all times... For thou shalt follow me to the greater side of growing.. No dirt, reusable medium bringing your cost to an all time low and your quality and yield to an all time high. Bow to your master muahahahahahahahahahaha





Shivaskunk said:


> you have never even seen a real commercial hydro grow in person. By that i mean a legit cash cropping set up. Why the fuck would someone buy your aero/dwc/ebb set up when aero or nft alone will produce as vigorous an amount of growth you would ever need.
> 
> Do you even know how to wire a sub panel? No? Then you are just a loud mouth child.


Shoot was replying to dblue87


----------



## berkman858 (Sep 3, 2012)

Look at this dude's arm. The skin is like brown or tan or something dark. That means we should not listen to him because it's all crazy jungle speak!


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 3, 2012)

Because the medical marijuana world has this belief that their medicine should be grown "organically" and most people who grow for patients have this holier than thou attitude when it comes to soil vs hydro? Secondly any connoisseur and most people who think they are also believe that weed grown in soil tastes way better than weed grown in hydro systems.. I tend to agree. 


wheels619 said:


> im sorry i was just browsing posts and saw this. im almost boggled by it. why do u need to grow in soil when most patients dont actually care how its grown? as long as u disclose how its grown why does it really honestly matter?


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 3, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Because the medical marijuana world has this belief that their medicine should be grown "organically" and most people who grow for patients have this holier than thou attitude when it comes to soil vs hydro? Secondly any connoisseur and most people who think they are also believe that weed grown in soil tastes way better than weed grown in hydro systems.. I tend to agree.


i agree. but my "patients" if u want to call them that dont really care if its hydro or soil. yeah soil gives a better taste but hydro has that massive explosion in growth compared to soil. to tell u the truth i prefer hydro bud more than soil budl. to me it tend to be stronger in my personal opinion and when ur going for just pain relief im all for it. but u soil guys that have mastered it and have skills u got my props all the way.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 3, 2012)

im in coco.. the middle man lol
Yeah it's just something I've noticed about the medical world, can see where they are coming from.. I will probably go back to soil at some point.. when I have more space and time..



wheels619 said:


> i agree. but my "patients" if u want to call them that dont really care if its hydro or soil. yeah soil gives a better taste but hydro has that massive explosion in growth compared to soil. to tell u the truth i prefer hydro bud more than soil budl. to me it tend to be stronger in my personal opinion and when ur going for just pain relief im all for it. but u soil guys that have mastered it and have skills u got my props all the way.


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 4, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> im in coco.. the middle man lol
> Yeah it's just something I've noticed about the medical world, can see where they are coming from.. I will probably go back to soil at some point.. when I have more space and time..


yeah thats me also. lol. i want to do a nice outdoor plant next year under a scrog. was thinking about doing it in a 50 gallon smart pot with coco since ive never really done much with soil. but who knows with the way things are going around here i might have to move soon. havent decided yet.

besides its good to be the middle man. lmao.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 4, 2012)

Check out nugs.. he's a proper weed nerd..

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/529051-nugbuckets-lab.html

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html

He does some monster plants ... he aims for 1zip per Gallon I believe.. 50gal should in theory give you 50oz.



wheels619 said:


> yeah thats me also. lol. i want to do a nice outdoor plant next year under a scrog. was thinking about doing it in a 50 gallon smart pot with coco since ive never really done much with soil. but who knows with the way things are going around here i might have to move soon. havent decided yet.
> 
> besides its good to be the middle man. lmao.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Sep 4, 2012)

Mantiszn check your inbox bro!!


----------



## bombasticson (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice show of class berkman.. Lmao ass off was that supposed to mean something other than you judge people based off their skin color.. Jump off a bridge might ease the tension


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 4, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> Nice show of class berkman.. Lmao ass off was that supposed to mean something other than you judge people based off their skin color.. Jump off a bridge might ease the tension


he wasnt serious. he is actually a non racist jew that just got to drunk i think. lol. i think he meant more toward the gangsta side of it. with the grammar and tripple xxl shirt he was wearing among other things. remember a huge difference between a nigger and someone thats black just like a redneck or honky and a white person or a beaner or wetback and a mexican person. its all about ignorance my friends and that dblue87 guy is "ignant". berkman just chose the wrong words to express himself. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 4, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Check out nugs.. he's a proper weed nerd..
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/529051-nugbuckets-lab.html
> 
> ...


thanks for the links im checking it out now.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 4, 2012)

yeah.. he could've been smurfberry blue.. it wouldn't have made him any less of a cunt..



wheels619 said:


> he wasnt serious. he is actually a non racist jew that just got to drunk i think. lol. i think he meant more toward the gangsta side of it. with the grammar and tripple xxl shirt he was wearing among other things. remember a huge difference between a nigger and someone thats black just like a redneck or honky and a white person or a beaner or wetback and a mexican person. its all about ignorance my friends and that dblue87 guy is "ignant". berkman just chose the wrong words to express himself. lol.


----------



## vinious (Sep 4, 2012)

Waited as long as I could before my trip. I cut her down last night and I got 228g wet. Under 150w hps with 98w of cfl. I did full trim on and left half to trim after dry just to see what way I like best. Cut some a few days ago to dry so I could test while I trim. It kicked me right in the headbone and locked me down lol.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 4, 2012)

vinious said:


> Waited as long as I could before my trip. I cut her down last night and I got 228g wet. Under 150w hps with 98w of cfl. I did full trim on and left half to trim after dry just to see what way I like best. Cut some a few days ago to dry so I could test while I trim. It kicked me right in the headbone and locked me down lol.



strain , for long it took to finish etc ... does my nut in when people post messages like this but without any information


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2012)

U on the roids again.lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 4, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> U on the roids again.lol



i wish mate , skint lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 4, 2012)

it's all the viagra...


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 4, 2012)

nah just sick of reading shit about how much people yield etc but then they dont even put there strain or grow schedule , loads of people lately been comming in here and going on about there grows and yields and they havnt even grown there plants 12/12fs ..... ISNT THE THREADS TITLE A BIG ENOUGH CLUE 

rant over LOL


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 4, 2012)

some of the guys in here probably do 12/12 from seed but may also do big plants. so why not show off both if u got em? also what if most of their friends are in this thread? i agree about the schedules and strain thing tho.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 4, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> some of the guys in here probably do 12/12 from seed but may also do big plants. so why not show off both if u got em? also what if most of their friends are in this thread? i agree about the schedules and strain thing tho.


i dont disagree with showing off your other none 12/12 plants as long as people say there not 12/12 from seed , not just look at my 11oz yielding plant .... and we are left guessing ...


----------



## bombasticson (Sep 4, 2012)

that looks like you harvested hella early


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 4, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> i dont disagree with showing off your other none 12/12 plants as long as people say there not 12/12 from seed , not just look at my 11oz yielding plant .... and we are left guessing ...


lmao good point. lol.


----------



## wheels619 (Sep 4, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> it's all the viagra...


fuck that shit. me and my old lady tried it one time for shits and giggles. lmao. but after the three hours of marathon sex a hardon kinda gets old. lol. pitching tents and shit off and on for hours and hours sucks balls when the kitty is too beat up to play anymore. :/


----------



## vinious (Sep 4, 2012)

Well I have other posts on here already detailing all of that stuff so before you go and get your nut busted take a look back... Yes I did cut way early but I had no choise as I am going away for two weeks and I don't trust anyone with my stuff. 

12/12fs crystal limit from kc brain cut at the start of the 10th week prolly needed like 13-14weeks to truly finish but its still all good.


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 4, 2012)

Well now, This has been an awesome read. Cheers Del and to everyone whom has contributed thus far. I look forward to some 12/12 action of my own in the near future. Peace!!!



Vin - I bought some Limit from KC a few yrs back. Found a really nice pink haired pheno but the buds were super airy. Another pheno that was nice dense nugs with a strong cheese/old school smell n taste. Cheers

Did a bean project and just currently started popping beans for the next phase of beans. These beans will be my 12/12 from seed beginning.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 4, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> fuck that shit. me and my old lady tried it one time for shits and giggles. lmao. but after the three hours of marathon sex a hardon kinda gets old. lol. pitching tents and shit off and on for hours and hours sucks balls when the kitty is too beat up to play anymore. :/



No means yes.lololol Last time I took it, I could have clubbed polar bears to death with ma cock.lol


----------



## Aerokingcola (Sep 5, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> Nice show of class berkman.. Lmao ass off was that supposed to mean something other than you judge people based off their skin color.. Jump off a bridge might ease the tension


It would definitely ease the tension lol


----------



## Aerokingcola (Sep 5, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> he wasnt serious. he is actually a non racist jew that just got to drunk i think. lol. i think he meant more toward the gangsta side of it. with the grammar and tripple xxl shirt he was wearing among other things. remember a huge difference between a nigger and someone thats black just like a redneck or honky and a white person or a beaner or wetback and a mexican person. its all about ignorance my friends and that dblue87 guy is "ignant". berkman just chose the wrong words to express himself. lol.


Lol who are you guys to judge who should be called what. Smh it's insane how the world is and people wonder why the end is coming. Tables will be turned. Everyone will be judged. Hahaha


----------



## East Coast Pro (Sep 5, 2012)

Now if everyone is done.....lets get back to 12-12fs!!


----------



## lowblower (Sep 5, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> the classic with a solid or easy valve I've found for £300 new
> £300 = 360 = $475
> 
> it's a lot of cash.. but 1. its the undeniable rolls royce of vapes 2. its an investment in both my health and wallet (will save money on cigarettes)
> ...


ive got an Iolite, its gas powered like a lighter so i can take it (and a can of lighter gas) anywhere i want. Dont need no mains electricity and no batteries  Best thing ive bought, and its about $200 or about £130 or something. Very cheap compared to the volcano


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 5, 2012)

vinious said:


> Well I have other posts on here already detailing all of that stuff so before you go and get your nut busted take a look back... Yes I did cut way early but I had no choise as I am going away for two weeks and I don't trust anyone with my stuff.
> 
> _*12/12fs crystal limit from kc brain cut at the start of the 10th week prolly needed like 13-14weeks to truly finish but its still all good.*_


wasnt so hard was it ?? 

As for having posted it further back , how the fuck would someone reading the thread for the 1st time know that .... only people who follow the thread regular would know .... the post wasnt aimed at you but you took it to heart so whatever .... my point was it isnt hard to label pics and just say what they are etc .... geez man i forgot how touchy RIU members are !


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 5, 2012)

lowblower said:


> ive got an Iolite, its gas powered like a lighter so i can take it (and a can of lighter gas) anywhere i want. Dont need no mains electricity and no batteries  Best thing ive bought, and its about $200 or about £130 or something. Very cheap compared to the volcano


speaking of vapes , does mantz or lowblower .. anyone else for that matter know anything about this http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=224


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 5, 2012)

I find most portable vapes to generally be pieces of shit...
Haven't tried the iolite though...

Used my volcano daily since getting it.. can just leave it on 24/7 if I feel like it..
I have no doubt that it will last for many many decades

Trying to find a decent portable oil vape at the moment.. omicron seems alright.. but again they all seem just a little bit shit.



lowblower said:


> ive got an Iolite, its gas powered like a lighter so i can take it (and a can of lighter gas) anywhere i want. Dont need no mains electricity and no batteries  Best thing ive bought, and its about $200 or about £130 or something. Very cheap compared to the volcano


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 5, 2012)

Get your vote on lads - some lovely pics of some beautiful hash...

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/560044-club-600-hash-competition-please.html


----------



## bombasticson (Sep 5, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> he wasnt serious. he is actually a non racist jew that just got to drunk i think. lol. i think he meant more toward the gangsta side of it. with the grammar and tripple xxl shirt he was wearing among other things. remember a huge difference between a nigger and someone thats black just like a redneck or honky and a white person or a beaner or wetback and a mexican person. its all about ignorance my friends and that dblue87 guy is "ignant". berkman just chose the wrong words to express himself. lol.


Right... That was a plain racist comment, I know the difference between jokes and racism I went to a white school.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm a racist.. every time I get behind the wheel I hit at least 180mph.

Seriously though.. I don't care what colour you are.. I'll probably hate you anyway 
Also I've got a black gay Jewish half Mexican blind deaf disabled boy for a friend. Him name supersillybilly

Edit: oh yes Scottish too


----------



## Aerokingcola (Sep 5, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> Right... That was a plain racist comment, I know the difference between jokes and racism I went to a white school.


The racist always cover for each other becuz they are the only group dumb enough to not kno that their hate does nothing but shave years off of their lives stressing about what color God made his children. And these are suppose to be farmers. God was the first farmer ever. The same dude that created the shit we grow created everyone equally. But these white pieces of shit wouldn't know this. For they were raised by skinheads and worship the devil. Brainwashed sons of bitches


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 5, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> I'm a racist.. every time I get behind the wheel I hit at least 180mph.
> 
> Seriously though.. I don't care what colour you are.. I'll probably hate you anyway
> Also I've got a black gay Jewish half Mexican blind deaf disabled boy for a friend. Him name supersillybilly
> ...



Dont lie ... Billy has no friends lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 5, 2012)

Aerokingcola said:


> The racist always cover for each other becuz they are the only group dumb enough to not kno that their hate does nothing but shave years off of their lives stressing about what color God made his children. And these are suppose to be farmers. God was the first farmer ever. The same dude that created the shit we grow created everyone equally. But these white pieces of shit wouldn't know this. For they were raised by skinheads and worship the devil. Brainwashed sons of bitches


Blacks , asains etc can all be racist aswell and there not raised by skinheads that comment was aimed at white people ... that makes YOU a racist !


----------



## bombasticson (Sep 5, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Blacks , asains etc can all be racist aswell and there not raised by skinheads that comment was aimed at white people ... that makes YOU a racist !


Makes no sense to get on their level and resort to name calling lol they go out of their way to express their hate for us they are just sadistic psychopaths... You can never win an argument with people like that, they never learn anything.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 5, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> Makes no sense to get on their level and resort to name calling lol they go out of their way to express their hate for us they are just sadistic psychopaths... You can never win an argument with people like that, they never learn anything.


sounds like most the newbs on this forum tbh !  lmao


----------



## Endur0xX (Sep 5, 2012)

I want the best portable vape there is, I dont mind paying 200+$ if thats what it takes. Right now I have one that I have used once or twice coze it sucks and I have to put the weed into a little glass container and heat with a pipe or a torch . I want something that I can push a button and get high, anyone, anything?


----------



## Endur0xX (Sep 5, 2012)

not much info on the ninja and I dont know why you would want to smoke when you have a vape (that thing does the 2 right?) thanks


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Sep 5, 2012)

Whats the most you guys are able to squeeze under a large hood? I'm about to try for 60 at 12-12 from clone. Never done that many but considering how it went this last time I think this will help because they will all be supporting each other.


----------



## bombasticson (Sep 5, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> not much info on the ninja and I dont know why you would want to smoke when you have a vape (that thing does the 2 right?) thanks


Check out arizer portable vape


----------



## Aerokingcola (Sep 5, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Blacks , asains etc can all be racist aswell and there not raised by skinheads that comment was aimed at white people ... that makes YOU a racist !


Far from a racist . My kids are of two different ethnicities. I won't raise my kids like most of you have gotten raised lol look at you all... Arguin me when a "drunk Jew" was the one who started it all.. Double standard morons


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 5, 2012)

So....12/12 from seed, eh?


----------



## East Coast Pro (Sep 5, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> So....12/12 from seed, eh?


Why yes, I think it is...


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 5, 2012)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> Whats the most you guys are able to squeeze under a large hood? I'm about to try for 60 at 12-12 from clone. Never done that many but considering how it went this last time I think this will help because they will all be supporting each other.


What wattage u runnin under that hood??

Under a 600 in a SoG I could put 40 indy types, and it was a squeezer. With the more sat pheno I was able to get 60 only because of the internode distances. I will post some pix of my trays when I find them on my external hd. Peace


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Sep 5, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> What wattage u runnin under that hood??
> 
> Under a 600 in a SoG I could put 40 indy types, and it was a squeezer. With the more sat pheno I was able to get 60 only because of the internode distances. I will post some pix of my trays when I find them on my external hd. Peace


I run all 1000's. I am doing this experiment with small plants to see if I can get up into the 16-18z per light doing a bunch of tiny plants vs doing 5 large plants that I can currently get under my 1000's.


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 5, 2012)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> I run all 1000's. I am doing this experiment with small plants to see if I can get up into the 16-18z per light doing a bunch of tiny plants vs doing 5 large plants that I can currently get under my 1000's.


You should easily be able to get that under a 1000. I messed up what I was saying before. I put 4 trays under a 600 with each tray having 40 in them. I was pulling around 19-22z per 600. Running 2 600 SxS under paras. Worked good while it lasted, then I lost y house >.< Anyways you should b abe to get your numbers under a 1000. Keep em nice in close but don't burn or bleach the tips. Also if your gonna pack them tight, make sure to lolly them as the bottoms won't see much light and just waste the plants valueable energy. Plus added airflow underyour canopy to remove the likely possibilites of the dreaded mildew or mold.. Peace!!


----------



## Shivaskunk (Sep 6, 2012)

Aerokingcola said:


> The racist always cover for each other becuz they are the only group dumb enough to not kno that their hate does nothing but shave years off of their lives stressing about what color God made his children. And these are suppose to be farmers. God was the first farmer ever. The same dude that created the shit we grow created everyone equally. But these white pieces of shit wouldn't know this. For they were raised by skinheads and worship the devil. Brainwashed sons of bitches


Hilarious. Rant against racism..then spout some vulgar racist shit. lol


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 6, 2012)

16-18 under a 1000w doesn't seem like much
personally would never run a 1000w, on lumens per watt 600 is better
.. 2 x 600's you could pull about 30
Also you'd get much better spread having two lamps


----------



## Shivaskunk (Sep 6, 2012)

So the only time i flowered 12/12 from seed i got a 8 inch tall plant with 4 grams on it. I just pollinated a few girls and will have lots of seeds. How are you guys pulling such large yields?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 6, 2012)

Aerokingcola said:


> Far from a racist . My kids are of two different ethnicities. I won't raise my kids like most of you have gotten raised lol look at you all... Arguin me when a "drunk Jew" was the one who started it all.. Double standard morons


If they take after you they must have a shit sense of humour aswell, go shag a Bible...


----------



## rastaaa (Sep 6, 2012)

i just started growing 12 12 from seed, got 2 seedlings that came up from the soil about 2 days ago, just wondering how 
long it takes for the plants to start budding?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 6, 2012)

Usually 2-3 weeks


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Sep 6, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> 16-18 under a 1000w doesn't seem like much
> personally would never run a 1000w, on lumens per watt 600 is better
> .. 2 x 600's you could pull about 30
> Also you'd get much better spread having two lamps


No it was going for 16-18z not 16-18 plants. Its actually more like 60 under each 1000


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 6, 2012)

by z do you mean oz? because I did..
16-18oz under a 1000w is not much at all



Lucius Vorenus said:


> No it was going for 16-18z not 16-18 plants. Its actually more like 60 under each 1000


----------



## lowblower (Sep 6, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> I want the best portable vape there is, I dont mind paying 200+$ if thats what it takes. Right now I have one that I have used once or twice coze it sucks and I have to put the weed into a little glass container and heat with a pipe or a torch . I want something that I can push a button and get high, anyone, anything?


check out the iolite, although u need to bring a can of lighter gas with you lol but thats exactly what i do, just throw them in my rucksack. Ive had the same gas can for like 2 months and its only half empty (or half full lol). I chose this one because it dont need rechargable batteries (which apparantly suck) or mains supply


----------



## lowblower (Sep 6, 2012)

getting back to 12/12 from seed, or near enough, i have a question.....

if i grew a fem plant under 20/4 till it got to its second node, then topped it and 2nd node and immediately switched to 12/12, would it eventually get to the same kinda height as the same plant but 12/12 from seed, but with 4 mains colas? think im gonna try this but wondering if anyone has already done it and can give me advice. thanks


----------



## heresSMOKEY (Sep 6, 2012)

im curious what is the point of 12 / 12 from seed


----------



## hyroot (Sep 6, 2012)

do not use root riot plugs. i have seeds that already popped. but nothing was happening for days. then i put the seeds directly into soil, made a little pocket of compost for the seed to lay. within hours they sprouted


----------



## AWnox (Sep 6, 2012)

heresSMOKEY said:


> im curious what is the point of 12 / 12 from seed


Less overall time and shorter plants (specially good for unruly sativa's). Also you can have a continuous grow, or perpetual harvest; have one start at any point while others are flowering so you have an endless supply of dankness; somethings always ready to harvest. That's pretty much what I take of it.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 6, 2012)

Maybe try read the thread.. then ask stupid questions..



heresSMOKEY said:


> im curious what is the point of 12 / 12 from seed


----------



## powerslide (Sep 6, 2012)

How old are your plants when they usually stop streching?


----------



## calicatt79 (Sep 6, 2012)

here is my first little 12/12. She is 3.5 weeks and showed sex a few days ago. My peeps are telling me to bend her...or do something. What do you guys think? I'm such a 12/12 rookie, but she looks good to me. I kinda just wanna let her do her thing and KISS!

View attachment 2324487View attachment 2324490View attachment 2324491View attachment 2324492

Shorty is a sativa from a friends outdoor grow, then my indoor grow that went hermie. Her mom stayed real short and bushy, but Shorty has other plans...lol. She is in a very small pot due to being an entry in a micro 12/12 from seed competition. I feed her fish and seaweed and sometimes just fish. I know, I know....I'm using CFL's, but they are my preference for right now. 

Thanks guys


----------



## berkman858 (Sep 6, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> Nice show of class berkman.. Lmao ass off was that supposed to mean something other than you judge people based off their skin color.. Jump off a bridge might ease the tension


Hey douchebag! I didn't know you were still alive. I thought I told you to get AIDS and die.


----------



## bombasticson (Sep 6, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Hey douchebag! I didn't know you were still alive. I thought I told you to get AIDS and die.


Lol your such a clown, do you look in the mirror and like what you see?


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Sep 6, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Hey douchebag! I didn't know you were still alive. I thought I told you to get AIDS and die.





bombasticson said:


> Lol your such a clown, do you look in the mirror and like what you see?


Just stop..

This thread is awesome. I'm subbing for sure. Quite a bit of bud porn here haha. I'm gettin pretty curious about 12/12 now


----------



## berkman858 (Sep 6, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> Lol your such a clown, do you look in the mirror and like what you see?


Yes, I can look in the mirror and know that I don't go around giving everyone shitty advice. I don't know how you look at yourself in the mirror and think, "Hey, I am a responsible grower and I help my fellow growers out by giving out good advice."

You are a piece of shit wanna-be grower and that's what you will always be. You don't possess the potential to be anything great. You are shit.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 6, 2012)

Listen to this guy.. I know I got into a while back with that blue.. but that is not what this thread is about.. cut it out


GrowinTheDank said:


> Just stop..
> 
> This thread is awesome. I'm subbing for sure. Quite a bit of bud porn here haha. I'm gettin pretty curious about 12/12 now


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 7, 2012)

You are a bitches that need the hairy side of my hand.lol


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 7, 2012)

All the little bitches on this thread fuck off, it was nice and peaceful with none of this shit up until a few days a go, do us all a favour and fuck off somewhere else with it.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Sep 7, 2012)

Critical Kush in COCO using HESI nutes, 8 weeks of flowering will be up around the 25th.....so far only clear and cloudy trich's. Stands 19" tall. My best plant to date.........by a long shot!


----------



## Dblue87 (Sep 7, 2012)

This is hilarious... They suspended me becuz I am the truth. U ppl aren't real human beings on here going back n forth ... All of you are headed for self destruction


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Sep 7, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> by z do you mean oz? because I did..
> 16-18oz under a 1000w is not much at all


Yes I did. But when you can add in 2 extra harvests per year it actually IS good.


----------



## AWnox (Sep 7, 2012)

calicatt79 said:


> here is my first little 12/12. She is 3.5 weeks and showed sex a few days ago. My peeps are telling me to bend her...or do something. What do you guys think? I'm such a 12/12 rookie, but she looks good to me. I kinda just wanna let her do her thing and KISS!
> 
> View attachment 2324487View attachment 2324490View attachment 2324491View attachment 2324492
> 
> ...


I suggest you do tie her down bro, if you don't those lower bud sites will never ever get enough light and give you fluffy airy bud and reduce the overall harvest. Sativas specially are perfectly suited for 12/12 because they stretch more than your usual Indica and you have the time to bend her over and let those lower nodes get more light and increase your harvest. It's not to late if you do it now; bend her over bit by bit every day until you get her to the position you want. Also don't forget to add a counter tie to the base of the stalk so she won't be uprooted in the process. Hope it helps friend.


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 7, 2012)

UKHomeGrow said:


> Critical Kush in COCO using HESI nutes, 8 weeks of flowering will be up around the 25th.....so far only clear and cloudy trich's. Stands 19" tall. My best plant to date.........by a long shot!
> 
> View attachment 2324791View attachment 2324790View attachment 2324792


Looks lovely, and very healthy. What exactly are you feeding them


----------



## lowblower (Sep 7, 2012)

dunno if anyone saw or just thought it was a stupid question, but iim willing to bet at least one of you has tried vegging for a week, then topping your plant and going 12/12 straight from there? Or something similar, please can anyone tell me, will a plant like that just get too big or what? why dont people veg for a week then go 12/12, why just 12/12 from seed or is it to do with having a perpetual grow and thats it?


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 7, 2012)

S.v. if we all just ignored them they would disappear faster than you can say dumb fucking moronic twat-buckets. The little worms try to bring down the best threads, but they only live off pissing other people off. Don't react and they shrivel and die.



mantiszn said:


> by z do you mean oz? because I did..
> 16-18oz under a 1000w is not much at all


Hey hey hey now. 16-18 oz under a 1000 may not be pushing the limits, but I wouldn't say it's not much at all. I think I'm doing alright with my 1000 and the best I got was 18. I'm sure I could do a little better with more than 7 sq.ft.

Oh, and you forgot transgender in your description of ssb


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Sep 7, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Looks lovely, and very healthy. What exactly are you feeding them


she was on hesi TNT full strength up until the 2nd week of flower and full strength hesi coco since then.......started adding a small amount of hesi pk at 3 weeks into flowering. Hesi supervit in every feed and Epsom salts, stopped the salts a week or so ago...........basically I copied Del 

Has some very nice fat buds on her, I'm excited.......only pulled an oz of my first plant but she was fucked up from day one really.


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> S.v. if we all just ignored them they would disappear faster than you can say dumb fucking moronic twat-buckets. The little worms try to bring down the best threads, but they only live off pissing other people off. Don't react and they shrivel and die.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know, there was only so long I could hold my tongue


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 7, 2012)

Does any one know how to upload pics from an iPad or phone without it being tracable or whatever they can do to track you down???


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 7, 2012)

Turn ur location off... im not really a computer geek but it is the setting...ive been told if u crop the pic it takes away the location thingy.....i may b wrong tho


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 7, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Turn ur location off... im not really a computer geek but it is the setting...ive been told if u crop the pic it takes away the location thingy.....i may b wrong tho


Cheers mate I'll have a look


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 7, 2012)

tarks said:


> *When doing 12/12 from seed what is the growing process? Once they start showing signs of flower to you replace the lights with lower spectrum but keep the same hours ( 12/12 ) or just keep the same spectrum lights as in veg but back the hours down to 8/16? *



Just keep the light 12/12. When they start showing flowers add bloom. Learn to understant ur strain. Im sick of repeating myself......comes with time m8. This growing is as easy as rocket science or keeping within the lines when colouring in.


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Sep 7, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> S.v. if we all just ignored them they would disappear faster than you can say dumb fucking moronic twat-buckets. The little worms try to bring down the best threads, but they only live off pissing other people off. Don't react and they shrivel and die.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats kinda the way I felt about it


----------



## calicatt79 (Sep 7, 2012)

AWnox said:


> I suggest you do tie her down girl, if you don't those lower bud sites will never ever get enough light and give you fluffy airy bud and reduce the overall harvest. Sativas specially are perfectly suited for 12/12 because they stretch more than your usual Indica and you have the time to bend her over and let those lower nodes get more light and increase your harvest. It's not to late if you do it now; bend her over bit by bit every day until you get her to the position you want. Also don't forget to add a counter tie to the base of the stalk so she won't be uprooted in the process. Hope it helps friend.


Hey thanks  I thought my question got lost with all of the arguing. I really appreciate your expertise. Unfortunately I have never tied a plant down like that before so I don't really know how to do it  She is in a small pot (bout 1/2 litre) will this still work? She's a very special bean to me and I don't really wanna screw this up. If you gimmie some more details I promise to give you a shout out when she's done...lol! Is it kinda like LST -ing. Just treat me like I have no idea what I'm doing...lol!
Thanks again AWnox


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 8, 2012)

sorry jig... what I meant was it doesn't seem like much for a 1000w.
Then again I have no experience with a 1000..

a close friend runs 2 x 600s and consistently pulls around the 30 mark (not 12-12 though). I believe cheddar on here does about the same. For an extra 200w or 20% you'd get an increase in yield of up to 70-90%

I suppose its just personal pref and whatever fits style, needs area.



jigfresh said:


> S.v. if we all just ignored them they would disappear faster than you can say dumb fucking moronic twat-buckets. The little worms try to bring down the best threads, but they only live off pissing other people off. Don't react and they shrivel and die.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah, I kinda messed up getting my 1000. Didn't really know what I was doing just thought, how big can I go... let's get a 1000w!!!! 2 600's would have been the shiznit in my little closet. I have a 2 level flooded tube deal, if I had a bulb for each level that would be great. Ah well, I've been thinking of downgrading anyways, I grow too much for myself as is, and cali is so flooded with homegrown it's rediculous. It does piss me off to see people get 1 g/w though. The most I've ever got was .55 or something.

Looking to get my biggest harvest ever this round though. Wish me luck.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 8, 2012)

How do jig, love the new site bro! 

dont beat yourself on the big 1000, what would be the diff. with temp's if it was 2 seperate 600's ?

Ive still not grew a seed straight 12/12, i hate flowering something ive not took a snip off, it allways bites me in the ass! I suppose re-vegging would be an option but even though it was quite simple, im no big fan of re-generating a plant after its cycle has finnished. Takes age's too!!!

: Is There A Doc. A Trichrome Still around ??? :


----------



## Mister Black (Sep 8, 2012)

Ok so I'm inspired by Del and this thread at large. Read the first 100 pages then got bored and decided to try it myself. Now over 1 month after first germination I'm basically still at the seedling stage. Must be doing something wrong but having fun trying to fix it. Growing in a tent with CFL's in a coco/soil mix. 12/12 from seed. 8k lumens per plant when they are big enough to fit then 10k lumens per plant when it is flower time.

Despite my lack of success at this stage it has been both easy and fun. My leccy bill has not gone through the roof either lol.

Just to interupt the constant trolling, arguing, boasting and asking of stupid questions I'll post the odd update with pics if you are lucky (not yet).

Not that anyone cares but what difference does that make?

Happy growing everyone.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 8, 2012)

On yi go lad !!!


----------



## supchaka (Sep 8, 2012)

Mister Black said:


> Ok so I'm inspired by Del and this thread at large. Read the first 100 pages then got bored and decided to try it myself. Now over 1 month after first germination I'm basically still at the seedling stage. Must be doing something wrong but having fun trying to fix it. Growing in a tent with CFL's in a coco/soil mix. 12/12 from seed. 8k lumens per plant when they are big enough to fit then 10k lumens per plant when it is flower time.
> 
> Despite my lack of success at this stage it has been both easy and fun. My leccy bill has not gone through the roof either lol.
> 
> ...


My 12's always finished within 80 days from breaking ground. At a month you should have a decent little bush that's been throwing hairs for a week or so. If you aren't having good results yet and without knowing more id think possibly light issues or over/under watering. Good luck


----------



## powerslide (Sep 8, 2012)

supchaka said:


> My 12's always finished within 80 days from breaking ground. At a month you should have a decent little bush that's been throwing hairs for a week or so. If you aren't having good results yet and without knowing more id think possibly light issues or over/under watering. Good luck


how old are they when the stretch usually stops? I think i was light on feedings for the first week so i feel like i'm about a week behind. Or maybe my sweet deep grapefruit isnt keen to the 12/12 from seed. It a bunch of seeds that got seeded by a herm so no big loss. Really just trying to learn the 12/12 seed before i get my good beans.


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 8, 2012)

Cold temps stop the stretch....the joys of living in Scotland


----------



## supchaka (Sep 8, 2012)

powerslide said:


> how old are they when the stretch usually stops? I think i was light on feedings for the first week so i feel like i'm about a week behind. Or maybe my sweet deep grapefruit isnt keen to the 12/12 from seed. It a bunch of seeds that got seeded by a herm so no big loss. Really just trying to learn the 12/12 seed before i get my good beans.


They don't really have a stretch period like when you switch from a veg cycle to flower. They just kinda grow steady until a few weeks into flower when they eventually stop and start building bud size


----------



## lowblower (Sep 9, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Does any one know how to upload pics from an iPad or phone without it being tracable or whatever they can do to track you down???


create your own computer language and manufacture your own phone, and then take over the world with your ingenious processing hardware/sofware


----------



## lowblower (Sep 9, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Does any one know how to upload pics from an iPad or phone without it being tracable or whatever they can do to track you down???


i was sayin to my friend, just because we press 'call' or 'end call' on some virtual plasma screen doesnt mean shit as to what data the phone recieves and who is listening. The whole thing is a virtual interface for a load of hardware that we dont programme ourselves. We think we are in control of our own phones, maybe we are, but the fact is its a possibility that people can choose to hear/see whatever is going on around a phone if they know the coding! creepy shit huh! fuck it!


----------



## lowblower (Sep 9, 2012)

ive decided im gonna have a pc box vegging 20/4 my seedlings to the 2nd node at which point ill top them. And ill also have some clones in there. Should be a tight squeeze but they should be fine in partycups till they are established. The 12/12 room is gonna be my 250w room. Got some early misty seeds (apparantly...but im skeptical) and some DP durban poison. Ive always really wanted to try these strains so i cant wait. Not doing a multi strain grow though. Gonna be doing the early misty first because i wana some indica, then the DP afterwards. I hate the uneven canopy of multistrain grows, and i dont like to put alot of effort into tying down etc. After tehse two strains ive got some free femenised seeds of LSD kush or something and purple wreck and a rocklock. So ive got a very entertaining winter ahead, i cant wait to try my first 12/12!! YAYYYYYYYYYY ahem sorry im not gay


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey SSB, how did the Dog Kush turn out that you did??


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm running Dog Kush for the 3rd time this run. Best all around strain I've grown (yeild/smoke/healthy plant).


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 9, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I'm running Dog Kush for the 3rd time this run. Best all around strain I've grown (yeild/smoke/healthy plant).


Cheers mate that's what i wanted to hear, have you tried them 12-12?. Im just having a look to see what I'm going to get in for the next run. So far I'm thinking plush berry, critical mass,dog Kush and maybe another 2 I'm unsure of yet


----------



## FryGuy790 (Sep 9, 2012)

This is my first attempt at a 12/12 from seed....I think its Blue Cheese....something went a rye though....It is 3 months old from the day it popped and is 65 inches tall....and covered in small buds....I am running out of room....Not complaining at all but thought I was gonna have a nice compact plant....I am running a DWC with Botanicare nutes and a 600w HPS....Has anyone ever had a 12/12 grow this tall....How much taller is she gonna get...Will she ever stop growing.......


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 9, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Cheers mate that's what i wanted to hear, have you tried them 12-12?. Im just having a look to see what I'm going to get in for the next run. So far I'm thinking plush berry, critical mass,dog Kush and maybe another 2 I'm unsure of yet


I haven't run them 12/12. I have only used clones. One thing to think about is the Dog has some hermie traits from seed. I've never had to mess with nanners on the clones I've grown, but ran one from seed and the thing was strait up half man half woman, was the wildest thing. It may be a strain to run from clone as by all accounts the hermie traits disappear in clones. It's a heavy stone that pleases all who smoke it. Has a strong smell, kinda nasty like dog crap. Looks pretty nice when dried. My second run was really frosty. And the phenos I ran were quite heavy. I'd post a pic, but it's not 12/12 from seed, so I don't want to confuse people.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 9, 2012)

FryGuy790 said:


> This is my first attempt at a 12/12 from seed....I think its Blue Cheese....something went a rye though.


WOW man, not sure what's up there. That is a tall fucking plant. I wonder the same thing as you.... Will she ever stop!!!


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 9, 2012)

dog kush is definitely going in the tent next... once this bullshit with the windows is over..
thinking might do a breeders boutique tent.. smelly cherry.. engineers dream.. dog kush.. 
will probably slide a bubblebomb in there too



Serial Violator said:


> Hey SSB, how did the Dog Kush turn out that you did??


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 9, 2012)

looking very sativa dominant..
seen some sativa's run for 6 months..




FryGuy790 said:


> This is my first attempt at a 12/12 from seed....I think its Blue Cheese....something went a rye though....It is 3 months old from the day it popped and is 65 inches tall....and covered in small buds....I am running out of room....Not complaining at all but thought I was gonna have a nice compact plant....I am running a DWC with Botanicare nutes and a 600w HPS....Has anyone ever had a 12/12 grow this tall....How much taller is she gonna get...Will she ever stop growing.......View attachment 2327797View attachment 2327798View attachment 2327799


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 9, 2012)

Haven't grown it, but smoked the Enginers dream. Nice nice smoke. Great taste to it. The stuff I had was grown in coco. I'm thinking of running their psycho killer next run.


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 9, 2012)

Just ordered some dogs so i'll give them ago next run Along with critical mass. Got them just in time for the end of the SOS promo


----------



## FryGuy790 (Sep 9, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> looking very sativa dominant..
> seen some sativa's run for 6 months..


6 months!!!!! Even at 12/12 from seed.....wow...


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 10, 2012)

So took some pics with thenphone(gps turned off) uploaded them and then when it comes to dragging them down to the horizontal box, I can't drag the pics into the box. I know I must be doing something retarded but can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 10, 2012)

hey man,

try something called photobucket..
you can get an app that uploads the image into your album online
you will need a bogus mail address to register with

eg. http://s1173.photobucket.com/albums/r584/mantiszn/

once uploaded you will get 4 options for links to the image

Email & IM
Direct Link
HTML code
IMG code

if you copy the IMG code you can paste it directly into the reply window 

Also some things to note, you can actually set the app and the website to strip GPS data on upload

[.IMG]http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r584/mantiszn/1055a91a.jpg[./IMG]

without the .'s will produce and image

apple products and other mobile products don't seem to like the dodgey coding on the uploader..
this will also give you more control over your content.
1. you won't lose all your photo's if riu fuck up again like they did a few months back
2. you control the content and can easily remove something even months after posting it.



Serial Violator said:


> So took some pics with thenphone(gps turned off) uploaded them and then when it comes to dragging them down to the horizontal box, I can't drag the pics into the box. I know I must be doing something retarded but can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 11, 2012)

Anyone grown white Russian from serious seeds 12-12 or normally. Thinking of giving it ago but at £10a seed they are a bit pricey


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 11, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> hey man,
> 
> try something called photobucket..
> you can get an app that uploads the image into your album online
> ...


Thanks mate


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 11, 2012)

np.. looking forward to some pics 



Serial Violator said:


> Thanks mate


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 11, 2012)

I'll have a go later when I'm back from work, get some pRon on the go


----------



## Farscaper (Sep 11, 2012)

ok, i noted this a while back, im finally getting the pictures up LOL lazy stoners!

Sour Candy yum yum this came from a 12/12 seed DWC... Ive done it with both the recommended 3 week veg and 12/12 from seed using the same lights, nutes, medium, everything and there were few differences in the actual final product... just 100% easier to manage


and here is some of the wax that came from her. the lighter one was actually taken within 72hours of harvest and the darker one was from some pervious Sour Candy that had been cured for like 2 weeks before extraction.


----------



## HardCorps420 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey guys! thought i'd drop by with my 12/12fs girls. got about 420w of CFL on em atm. Will be increasing soon, ventilation permitted haha. testing a new cab i just assembled. strains are 1 x Delicious Fruity Chronic Juice and 1 x Heavyweight Green Ninja. My first real grow so... lol.

These are my FCJ. Week three of flower with Hesi nute line and smartpot.
View attachment 2330094 View attachment 2330095 View attachment 2330096 View attachment 2330097

And these are my GN. week 3 or 4 of veg. should show sex anyday. Fem seed. same nutes and smartpot.
View attachment 2330098View attachment 2330099

Both of em were in a diy rubbermaid bin and were just moved this past weekend. the temps were stupid at ~90+ for a few weeks. Im more worried about the FCJ cause she was already in flower. Didnt see signs of stress(yellowing, etc) but again, idk what a stunted plant looks like  Let me know what ya thinks! thanks!

 and stay frosty!

-HC


----------



## sandiegojack2 (Sep 11, 2012)

HardCorps420 said:


> Hey guys! thought i'd drop by with my 12/12fs girls. got about 420w of CFL on em atm. Will be increasing soon, ventilation permitted haha. testing a new cab i just assembled. strains are 1 x Delicious Fruity Chronic Juice and 1 x Heavyweight Green Ninja. My first real grow so... lol.
> 
> These are my FCJ. Week three of flower with Hesi nute line and smartpot.
> View attachment 2330094 View attachment 2330095 View attachment 2330096 View attachment 2330097
> ...


WOW nice quality grow!! cfl's are awesome! you will enjoy these! What nute's are you using? I use smart pot's too they work great! What beautiful well cared for plant's quality is all I can say I hope people realize what your doing with so little!! Reall blows me away!! Jack,,,hesi??


----------



## HardCorps420 (Sep 11, 2012)

hey jack! Thanks for the awesome comments! Means a lot, and deffinetly a moral boost as well as confidence. Hesi nutes as recommended by the creator of this very thread haha. Picked em up cheap and they seem to be doing a decent job. Idk if I can link but if not im sure a mod will fix. http://www.hesinutrients.com/coco.html its their coco line.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey Jack, good to see you in the 12/12 thread. How's yours coming along?


----------



## HardCorps420 (Sep 11, 2012)

Kidney my man, didnt you grow a fcj 12/12? Does mine look about on track in a comparison? Like I said, just worried about some of the noob mistakes I made haha.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes, mine is in week 7 right now. Still has another 2 weeks or so to go. The buds are turning into a guge cola, but not very dense yet.

Yours is looking great. How tall is it?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 11, 2012)

Just opened my closet and found some interesting shit on this 10 day old LSD seedling. Look closely and you will see white hairs


----------



## HardCorps420 (Sep 11, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Yes, mine is in week 7 right now. Still has another 2 weeks or so to go. The buds are turning into a guge cola, but not very dense yet.
> 
> Yours is looking great. How tall is it?


Shes about 20&#8221; at this point. 



KidneyStoner420 said:


> Just opened my closet and found some interesting shit on this 10 day old LSD seedling. Look closely and you will see white hairs
> 
> View attachment 2330631


That my friend is gnarly haha.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 11, 2012)

Mine grew to a full 28" before it stopped. The description claims its a short plant. Not mine Hahahahaha


----------



## HardCorps420 (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, that's not too tall lol. at attitude they categorize it as a medium tho. Just found that out today actually. So I guess i'm right on track then. Thanks brotha!

PS got any updated pics of your fcj? Would like to gaze into the near future


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 12, 2012)

HardCorps420 said:


> hey jack! Thanks for the awesome comments! Means a lot, and deffinetly a moral boost as well as confidence. Hesi nutes as recommended by the creator of this very thread haha. Picked em up cheap and they seem to be doing a decent job. Idk if I can link but if not im sure a mod will fix. http://www.hesinutrients.com/coco.html its their coco line.


D you use the whole Hesi line or just certain ones??


----------



## Endur0xX (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey 12/12 enthusiasts, I would like to share with you my best 12/12 to this day, finally hit the 1/4 lbs mark, I thought I would have to wait for my next run with the Agent Orange but this unknown Sativa ended up being more than I thought!! Well its 450grams wet but I count it as a 1/4lbs because 1/4 of the wet weight has proven to be pretty accurate for me. 

She was grown in a 7gallons smart pot with my own supersoil using a FERO LED light.

View attachment 2331222View attachment 2331223View attachment 2331224View attachment 2331225View attachment 2331226

These 2 next pics were about a week ago



Stop by my thread in my signature for more 12/12!!
Cheers


----------



## HardCorps420 (Sep 12, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> D you use the whole Hesi line or just certain ones??


Hey serial, I've been using TNT, CoCo, and PK 13/14. I just ease them into the nutes with 1/4 to start and gradually move up to full strength, or close to it. Haven't started using the PK 13/14 yet, very excited to tho! I think i forgot to mention i use GH CaliMagic for the cal/mg. I just follow directions on that one. Feed with every watering, about 30% runoff each time. Right now there up to about half a gallon a day.



Endur0xX said:


> Hey 12/12 enthusiasts, I would like to share with you my best 12/12 to this day, finally hit the 1/4 lbs mark, I thought I would have to wait for my next run with the Agent Orange but this unknown Sativa ended up being more than I thought!! Well its 450grams wet but I count it as a 1/4lbs because 1/4 of the wet weight has proven to be pretty accurate for me.
> 
> She was grown in a 7gallons smart pot with my own supersoil using a FERO LED light.
> 
> ...


Very nice brotha! That girl is PHAT! How big is your light? She looks like a fineee schmoke!

 and stay frosty!

-HC


----------



## Endur0xX (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks!! she is not the frostiest of the batch but by far the heaviest, she was in the middle of a 3x3 tent under a FERO 336x3 (540watts) The light is not much smaller than the tent, the tent being all sucked in because of the inline fan they are about the same size haha... not quite.


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 12, 2012)

HardCorps420 said:


> Hey serial, I've been using TNT, CoCo, and PK 13/14. I just ease them into the nutes with 1/4 to start and gradually move up to full strength, or close to it. Haven't started using the PK 13/14 yet, very excited to tho! I think i forgot to mention i use GH CaliMagic for the cal/mg. I just follow directions on that one. Feed with every watering, about 30% runoff each time. Right now there up to about half a gallon a day.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate, I'm usingn canna at the moment but wanted to give Hesi ago but have a fair of nutes left so was going to mix and match canna and hesi


----------



## HardCorps420 (Sep 12, 2012)

That's funny, was thinking of giving canna a try after I use this up. Either that or a modified Lucas formula. I want to try out a drip system, was thinking blumats. My hydro guy sells the patio Kit so I figured why not! Perfect for 5 plants in my 2 gal smartys! Pick up a 30 gal res, set and forget for a week. I do love hand watering tho. The missus don't


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm thinking about switching because I'm getting a lot of yellowing really early on in flowering this run and most of the grows with the Hesi nutes I've seen have all looked really healthy


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Sep 12, 2012)

I keep going back to Lucas. Better and bigger buds and the smell is uncomparable to anything else ive grown with. 

I just prefer the Maxi. I am currently trying the Veg+Bloom by Hydro research and will post my reviews of that later.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 12, 2012)

HardCorps420 said:


> Kidney my man, didnt you grow a fcj 12/12? Does mine look about on track in a comparison? Like I said, just worried about some of the noob mistakes I made haha.


Here ya go...12/12 from seed FCJ. She still has another week or 2 before the harvest. I'm hoping the buds dense up a bit more. They been getting more dense over the last week or so. The top cola is very heavy. I have to use a stake to support it.


----------



## HardCorps420 (Sep 12, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Here ya go...12/12 from seed FCJ. She still has another week or 2 before the harvest. I'm hoping the buds dense up a bit more. They been getting more dense over the last week or so. The top cola is very heavy. I have to use a stake to support it.
> 
> View attachment 2332013View attachment 2332014View attachment 2332015


Very nice mate! I hope mine looks half as good! Note, I know I know, but im stoned, at work, AND on my phone, what lights you runnin haha. Plz feel free to tell me to fuck off lol, ill check it out when I get home anyway lol


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 13, 2012)

Lol why would I tell you to fuck off? 250 HPS, FF nutes, 12/12 from seed.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 13, 2012)

You run MH through flower?



KidneyStoner420 said:


> Lol why would I tell you to fuck off? 250 mh, FF nutes, 12/12 from seed.


----------



## HardCorps420 (Sep 13, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Lol why would I tell you to fuck off? 250 mh, FF nutes, 12/12 from seed.


Because i wasnt sure if it had been said 300x haha.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 13, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> You run MH through flower?


My bad. I meant HPS. From seed to harvest.


----------



## janka12 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm newbie in this. And i want to know it's possible with any seed to do 12/12 from the seed, or I need some special strain?
And how much can I get from one plant ?


----------



## Dblue87 (Sep 13, 2012)

Well this strain afgoo and im pretty sure any other indica could get up to an ounce or more 12/12. i never done it with seeds becuz there is fifty fifty chance of it being a male. u should gorw a few then sex them and then clone them. after the female clone roots the flip it str8 to 12/12 .i use dro tho too so idk if dirt would effect the yeild. u should try aeroponics u would love it.


janka12 said:


> I'm newbie in this. And i want to know it's possible with any seed to do 12/12 from the seed, or I need some special strain?
> And how much can I get from one plant ?


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 13, 2012)

So looks like SEA OF SEEDS has stitched me up. I placed an order Sunday night 18reg critical mass and 10 dog Kush and all the other freebies. Package came today and all was well until I opened it, I got the stealth package as I wanted to see how they would send it, anyway there were not beans inside the package only bit of cardboard with another bit of cardboard stuck to it with a list of the beans that weren't inside. So FUCK


----------



## Southtexasman87 (Sep 13, 2012)

Check the cardboard really well I thought the same thing when I got mine


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 13, 2012)

Southtexasman87 said:


> Check the cardboard really well I thought the same thing when I got mine


Well fuck me thanks mate they were in there lol I feel like a bit of a cunt as I've just sent them an email saying I hadn't received them. Thanks again


----------



## Southtexasman87 (Sep 13, 2012)

Lol no problem buddy happy harvesting


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 13, 2012)

Really well packaged I must say


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2012)

LOL... too fuckin funny bro. I got the same shit. Was like, why did they write this stuff like that. Then I looked inside. Clever.

@janka, you don't need any kind of special strain. Just put the seed in some soil (or whatever your are using), set the light timer for 12 on 12 off, and wait. You might need to water them a time or two as well.

EDIT: Hey guys, I was thinking of starting a new thread called "Growing from clone" only instead about talking about growing from clones all we will talk about is making concentrates. What do you think?


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 13, 2012)

Sounds like a great idea to me, also we could big our selves to thepont we look like a twat


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 13, 2012)

Well my concentrates would kick the shit out of the rest of you haters' shit. I got mad dough coming out my ears (not literally)... shit I got like 3 pounds of pure Honey Oil made from Super OG Purps X Blue Hawaiian Cheese Kush. Shit is so awesome you'd never even believe you were that high. Too bad you suckers can't grow good enough to make the fucking shizz I do. Shame really.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 13, 2012)

too funny SV... I lol'd pretty hard bru.

Also I reckon if we all just ignore it it should get bored and fuck off. Maybe get a hint that its not wanted here.. or maybe get it banned again hahaha


----------



## bombasticson (Sep 13, 2012)

Dblue87 said:


> hello my dirty dirty dirt growers. just stopping by to show an update of my 12/12 from CLONE. hydro forever. more than an ounce right here. i will give an update right before harvest and once after showing the exact weight for you nonbelievers out there. switch to hydro to get high quality bud like this View attachment 2332745View attachment 2332746


Wow i thought you couldnt do 12/12 with clones I was told you got to let them grow first nice job bro


----------



## Dblue87 (Sep 13, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Well my concentrates would kick the shit out of the rest of you haters' shit. I got mad dough coming out my ears (not literally)... shit I got like 3 pounds of pure Honey Oil made from Super OG Purps X Blue Hawaiian Cheese Kush. Shit is so awesome you'd never even believe you were that high. Too bad you suckers can't grow good enough to make the fucking shizz I do. Shame really.


yea bro start that thread up


----------



## Dblue87 (Sep 13, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> Wow i thought you couldnt do 12/12 with clones I was told you got to let them grow first nice job bro


thanks man.. 12 12 from clone is the best way to go


----------



## supchaka (Sep 13, 2012)

Well start a 12/12 from clone thread and go beast mode over there! Seriously... Jeez just post in the right area and people might give two shits about you. 

Now excuse me I need to go in the LED threads and tell those guys they need to switch to HPS.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 13, 2012)

Just put him on ignore. That's what I did when he was on here talking shit the first time.


----------



## halfpound (Sep 13, 2012)

looks great. Is that from one plant? 1/4 pound?


----------



## Endur0xX (Sep 13, 2012)

yes 1 plant 12/12 from seed, 1/4 pound. I average 2 oz per plant and getting better. I am starting to be more selective, no time for runts. I think you want some sativa in the genetic to get better yield and big plants 12/12 from seed, just from my experience so far...


----------



## powerslide (Sep 13, 2012)

any of you 12/12 fs folks care to pop in and help a newbie to coco and 12/12 fs i would appreciate it. 
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/562762-hope-someone-can-give-little.html#post7995380


----------



## lamboleap420 (Sep 13, 2012)

powerslide said:


> any of you 12/12 fs folks care to pop in and help a newbie to coco and 12/12 fs i would appreciate it.
> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/562762-hope-someone-can-give-little.html#post7995380


I don't do 12/12 from seed but treat your ph like hydro when you grow in coco i keep it right around 5.5, when it comes to cal-mag i use calmag+ from botanicare and mix up to 600 ppm in tap water (full veg) i was using less and saw a little bit of deficiency but this works perfect for me.


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 14, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> too funny SV... I lol'd pretty hard bru.
> 
> Also I reckon if we all just ignore it it should get bored and fuck off. Maybe get a hint that its not wanted here.. or maybe get it banned again hahaha


It did my head right in, I thought I'd been robbed. thank fuck someone said I would of just thrown it wash


----------



## Dblue87 (Sep 14, 2012)

powerslide said:


> any of you 12/12 fs folks care to pop in and help a newbie to coco and 12/12 fs i would appreciate it.
> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/562762-hope-someone-can-give-little.html#post7995380


All I gotta say is go with flora nova nutes


----------



## Dblue87 (Sep 14, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> It did my head right in, I thought I'd been robbed. thank fuck someone said I would of just thrown it wash


Why does it always have to be thi way lol I'll leve you guys alone obviously you are all sensitive dicheads when someone mentions hydro... This thread is what made me go for a small plant. Even tho I go from clone I got my Idea from del 666 so whether u guys like it or not, I comment on this thread becuz I respect this guy. If he isn't telling me to fuck off y are all of you. I guess I'll never kno. Don't worry, I'll go back to my hydro world to never show respect to another dirt grower again. You all are shunned lol (not literally) to you sensitive bastards.


----------



## powerslide (Sep 14, 2012)

Dblue87 said:


> All I gotta say is go with flora nova nutes


Are you really still here? Sigh some folk just don't get it


----------



## Mister Black (Sep 15, 2012)

have a quick question. Am thinking about getting a 250w HPs dual spectrum bulb set up going in my tent. With this 12/12 from seed do I start with 6500k setting for a week or two or go straight into the 2700k flower setting from the start?

Intuitively I'm thinking about 2 weeks using the 6500k setting then a switch to 2700k for the rest of the grow.

However I know how life can be very counter intuitive so I'm asking for any helpful responses here.


----------



## george xxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Dblue87 said:


> Why does it always have to be thi way lol I'll leve you guys alone obviously you are all sensitive dicheads when someone mentions hydro... This thread is what made me go for a small plant. Even tho I go from clone I got my Idea from del 666 so whether u guys like it or not, I comment on this thread becuz I respect this guy. If he isn't telling me to fuck off y are all of you. I guess I'll never kno. Don't worry, I'll go back to my hydro world to never show respect to another dirt grower again. You all are shunned lol (not literally) to you sensitive bastards.


I am not sensitive. I do not like hydro but that does not mean you should not like it. You have to do what works for you. This is a big problem with RIU. People want to cuss or ridicule anything that does not particularly suit their way of growing. There's alot of them dumb enough to think they have the only way that works. If you don't do it their way you don't know anything.


----------



## sandiegojack2 (Sep 15, 2012)

george xxx said:


> I am not sensitive. I do not like hydro but that does not mean you should not like it. You have to do what works for you. This is a big problem with RIU. People want to cuss or ridicule anything that does not particularly suit their way of growing. There's alot of them dumb enough to think they have the only way that works. If you don't do it their way you don't know anything.


 Hey DIFFERENT STROKES FOR DIFFERENT FOLKS.......no rightnor wrong!! Just what works for YOU!! were all different but thats what makes me want to see others grow...to learn to see how others deal with the same problem... MR BLACK If your running a dual spectrum lamp both burn in the same lamp!! They are full spectrum2700-6500k...jack mh=vegetive hps=flower it's all about the flower!!


----------



## sandiegojack2 (Sep 15, 2012)

Dblue87 said:


> All I gotta say is go with flora nova nutes


 So let's see what flora nova grew!!any brand if used properly will give great results...I use fox farm and gen organics Ca-Mg....Proofs in the pudding>>>>>>>>>>>jack


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 15, 2012)

Hmmm... I grow hydro. Did I miss something?

Nice buds jack. Real nice.

And yeah, you can't select which light comes out a dual spectrum, it's just both at the same time. Unless there's some new invention I don't know about.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 15, 2012)

Mister Black said:


> have a quick question. Am thinking about getting a 250w HPs dual spectrum bulb set up going in my tent. With this 12/12 from seed do I start with 6500k setting for a week or two or go straight into the 2700k flower setting from the start?
> 
> Intuitively I'm thinking about 2 weeks using the 6500k setting then a switch to 2700k for the rest of the grow.
> 
> However I know how life can be very counter intuitive so I'm asking for any helpful responses here.




As mentioned. "dual spectrum" simply means you are getting the benefit of MH and HPS with one bulb. They are not switchable. The bulb emits both spectrums at the same time.
Ballasts can be switchable, however. meaning you can use a MH bulb for vegging, and then swap out the MH for a HPS without needing to change ballasts.


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 15, 2012)

nice fruits..
looks like the mad scientists lab in there..




sandiegojack2 said:


>


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Sep 15, 2012)

sandiegojack2 said:


> So let's see what flora nova grew!!any brand if used properly will give great results...I use fox farm and gen organics Ca-Mg....Proofs in the pudding>>>>>>>>>>>jackView attachment 2334882View attachment 2334883View attachment 2334884View attachment 2334885View attachment 2334886View attachment 2334887


12-12 from seed?


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Sep 15, 2012)

12-12 from clone. 6 plants.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 15, 2012)

i like dogs .... but hate cats ....


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 16, 2012)

12/12 PurpleHaze.. Very neglected.


----------



## growgrow84 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, just found this thread and think its great. I'm a first time grower, on a budget and a tight schedule. I'm currently growing some feminized Himalayan gold (12/12 from seed) , my medium is organic potting soil with compost, my light is a blackstar 135w(not the light i wanted but the one i could afford) and i'm using medi-one for nutrience. If you guys have any advise please share, just dont give me crap for using leds. Here are some pics of the baby's.View attachment 2336971


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 19, 2012)

Few pics of the latest batch


----------



## del66666 (Sep 20, 2012)

hi all you lovely 12-12 ers, still one big happy family then .......loving all of your work......sooooon be chrimbo...ding dong.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 20, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> You are a bitches that need the hairy side of my hand.lol


i guess thats your palm then mate.....


----------



## del66666 (Sep 20, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> Well now, This has been an awesome read. Cheers Del and to everyone whom has contributed thus far. I look forward to some 12/12 action of my own in the near future. Peace!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glad you like our thread and welcome to the home of all great 12-12 ers ...


----------



## del66666 (Sep 20, 2012)

Mister Black said:


> Ok so I'm inspired by Del and this thread at large. Read the first 100 pages then got bored and decided to try it myself. Now over 1 month after first germination I'm basically still at the seedling stage. Must be doing something wrong but having fun trying to fix it. Growing in a tent with CFL's in a coco/soil mix. 12/12 from seed. 8k lumens per plant when they are big enough to fit then 10k lumens per plant when it is flower time.
> 
> Despite my lack of success at this stage it has been both easy and fun. My leccy bill has not gone through the roof either lol.
> 
> ...


for a good crop using cfl you really need lots of cfl .......easier with hps.....


----------



## del66666 (Sep 20, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> i like dogs .... but hate cats ....


i take it you had a bad experience with a cat...


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 20, 2012)

Bad experience with pussy me think


----------



## HardCorps420 (Sep 20, 2012)

del66666 said:


> hi all you lovely 12-12 ers, still one big happy family then .......loving all of your work......sooooon be chrimbo...ding dong.


Hey there del! Good to know your still lurking about in your own thread! haha. My grow was entirely inspired by you, coco and hesi nutes! Cept im goin with CFL's for now. Hope I can do you and ur style proud! lookin foward to your updates mang!

 and stay frosty!


----------



## Endur0xX (Sep 20, 2012)

del66666 said:


> for a good crop using cfl you really need lots of cfl .......easier with hps.....


Even easier with LEDs!!


----------



## Astro Monkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Good-day!
@Del+Jimmygreenfingers, the plants and knowledge the two of you have shared on this thread has inspired and educated me.
Thank you

Plants are 12/12 from seed. about 4weeks from putting seed into the coco.
Lighting went from 125w cfl, to 70w MH, and finally a 150w HPS. This wasnt intentional, i just kept getting something better slightly later.
Been feeding canna line of nutes for coco. initially at a low dose, and last at a dose of 0.7EC. 

whats wrong with this BUKU plant? its been kept in the same conditions as the rocklcok, but the rocklock isnt all droopy and limp like the BUKU.
The leaves looked super-dark-green and a bit bent over, so i assumed it was due to a surplus of N. So i flushed it until runoff EC was 0.1.
Now its all limp and droopy, how do i fix this?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2012)

Looks a little drowned. Let your medium dry out


----------



## sandiegojack2 (Sep 21, 2012)

astro monkey said:


> good-day!
> @del+jimmygreenfingers, the plants and knowledge the two of you have shared on this thread has inspired and educated me.
> Thank you
> 
> ...


looks to me that it"s cowering from light too close!......


----------



## williewortel (Sep 21, 2012)

12/12 from seed
Day08


----------



## Astro Monkey (Sep 21, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Looks a little drowned. Let your medium dry out


thank you.


----------



## williewortel (Sep 21, 2012)

Day 19 - 8 females


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 21, 2012)

Astro Monkey said:


> thank you.


De nada......dont know why im speakin spanish but you deffo overwatered your plant. Im a horrible person to my plants. If i paid attention id still get the same price.lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 22, 2012)

del66666 said:


> i take it you had a bad experience with a cat...


well feck me Dels alive ...  you been good mate ?


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 23, 2012)

Breeders Boutique is having a 50% off sale from tomorrow, new strains available.. don't miss out.

http://breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 23, 2012)

Just brought a 10 pack of dogs dam it!!


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 23, 2012)

fark.. s1 or bx?
maybe email them .. call it a pre order lol, maybe something might get thrown in haha.

thinking of getting a few more packs.. don't know why far too many beans already 



Serial Violator said:


> Just brought a 10 pack of dogs dam it!!


----------



## lowblower (Sep 23, 2012)

whats the most dry you guys/gals have pulled off a 12/12 from seed plant? 

Del can you post any pics of a current 12/12 grow you got or of your last harvest? Im still mmmmm'ing and errrrrrrr'ing about putting my early misty on a 12/12 from seed or to give a week or 2 of veg first. Thanks man


----------



## lowblower (Sep 23, 2012)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> 12-12 from clone. 6 plants.


what light were they under? Soil? Hydro? Thanks, nice frosty buds there


----------



## lowblower (Sep 23, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Few pics of the latest batch


Hey man nice plants. Can you answer a few q's...How long did they take from seed to harvest, what light were they under there, how much dry did you harvest on average per plant? Cheers


----------



## growgrow84 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey guys just some more pics of the girls here, day 32. Medi-one seems to be working smoothly. I was wondering if i should cut some of my fan leafs, since the plants are in a tight spot the fan leafs seem to be over shadowed. Has any tried this, is it worth it?


----------



## bombasticson (Sep 23, 2012)

no I found through trial and error those fan leaves are definitely needed anyone who tells you other wise is an idiot..


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 23, 2012)

No, don't touch any fan leaves, unless they fall to the bottom of the pot


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Sep 23, 2012)

lowblower said:


> what light were they under? Soil? Hydro? Thanks, nice frosty buds there



Coco in tubs. Many plants per tub. 1000watt HPS. no Co2. 8-10 grams per plant.


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 24, 2012)

lowblower said:


> Hey man nice plants. Can you answer a few q's...How long did they take from seed to harvest, what light were they under there, how much dry did you harvest on average per plant? Cheers


These aren't finished yet but the last lot took between 11-13 weeks to finish grown under 600hps and roughly about 1.5-2oz per plant


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Sep 24, 2012)

UKHomeGrow said:


> Critical Kush in COCO using HESI nutes, 8 weeks of flowering will be up around the 25th.....so far only clear and cloudy trich's. Stands 19" tall. My best plant to date.........by a long shot!
> 
> View attachment 2324791View attachment 2324790View attachment 2324792


chopped this morning, 324g wet


----------



## bombasticson (Sep 24, 2012)

looks like you got some coke mixed in there with it


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 24, 2012)

Breeders Boutique is having a fall sale with 50% off.
www.breedersboutique.com
check out the new genetics
discount code is FALL50
some stocks are limited-so buy early...and often


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Sep 24, 2012)

You should *NEVER *cut the fan leaves off a plant, that where the buds get it's nutrients from. All my fan leaves fell off a big plant I had growing that I should have gotten about 3 oz from and end up with an ounce. Taking the fan leaves off your plant will definitely affect your yield.


growgrow84 said:


> Hey guys just some more pics of the girls here, day 32. Medi-one seems to be working smoothly. I was wondering if i should cut some of my fan leafs, since the plants are in a tight spot the fan leafs seem to be over shadowed. Has any tried this, is it worth it?


----------



## supchaka (Sep 24, 2012)

You guys are all crazy crackheads about not taking leaves off the plant. Do it, don't do it. I do it as needed. No one can tell you when to do it but your plant!


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Sep 25, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> looks like you got some coke mixed in there with it


Frosty as fuck mate, looks like theyve been dipped charlie  cant wait to smoke it


----------



## bombasticson (Sep 25, 2012)

supchaka said:


> You guys are all crazy crackheads about not taking leaves off the plant. Do it, don't do it. I do it as needed. No one can tell you when to do it but your plant!


Lol you fan leaves create energy for the plant to grow, yes without them it will still grow but i can guarantee that a plant with all its fan leaves will be bigger and yield more... You keep taking off fan leaves lol I learned from my mistakes obviously you dont even see a mistake when you make it... STUPID IS WHAT STUPID DOES


----------



## supchaka (Sep 25, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> Lol you fan leaves create energy for the plant to grow, yes without them it will still grow but i can guarantee that a plant with all its fan leaves will be bigger and yield more... You keep taking off fan leaves lol I learned from my mistakes obviously you dont even see a mistake when you make it... STUPID IS WHAT STUPID DOES


Have you learned from your mistakes on that grow you're doing? Wtf is that scrog? You have a screen that you didn't even use. You aren't getting 10oz from that plant either. Reading your posts I actually get the impression you may have a touch of downs. If so, then right on little buddy, keep on growing!


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 25, 2012)

lol
he got quite lippy with me in a thread awhile back too
typical know it all. extremely arrogant

agree that leaves should be left alone especially for n00bs, however that does not mean there isn't a time and place for a bit of precision trimming..

oh well.. C'est la vie

just wish the hate would stop in here.. it never used to be like this...






supchaka said:


> Have you learned from your mistakes on that grow you're doing? Wtf is that scrog? You have a screen that you didn't even use. You aren't getting 10oz from that plant either. Reading your posts I actually get the impression you may have a touch of downs. If so, then right on little buddy, keep on growing!


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 25, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> just wish the hate would stop in here.. it never used to be like this...


ever since you let billy in !!!  scottish are nowt but trouble mate ...


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 25, 2012)

billy is harmless.. unless you do one over on him..
then he'll gut you...bow to stern..



RobbieP said:


> ever since you let billy in !!!  scottish are nowt but trouble mate ...


----------



## bombasticson (Sep 25, 2012)

supchaka said:


> Have you learned from your mistakes on that grow you're doing? Wtf is that scrog? You have a screen that you didn't even use. You aren't getting 10oz from that plant either. Reading your posts I actually get the impression you may have a touch of downs. If so, then right on little buddy, keep on growing!


Lol if you say so champ... I read in high times magazine that when using scrog its best to have 6in squares but I went with 4in cause 6 is to big for my set up, and I think I will definitely get 7 ounces or more of this plant I had another grow that I did alot of things wrong and got 2 ounces off one plant so if I can get that much from a bad grow Im sure this grow will be a doosie  thanks for the encouragement its my 6th grow..


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 26, 2012)

Trimming leaves help light get to the lower bud sites(if u can be fucked doing it). Who really fucking cares though. Do what u like. There's no right or wrong way. Just YOUR way. My way is best though.lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 26, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> billy is harmless.. unless you do one over on him..
> then he'll gut you...bow to stern..


billy couldnt gut a fish ... he could sell it a gram of coke though no problem


----------



## bombasticson (Sep 26, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> Lol if you say so champ... I read in high times magazine that when using scrog its best to have 6in squares but I went with 4in cause 6 is to big for my set up, and I think I will definitely get 7 ounces or more of this plant I had another grow that I did alot of things wrong and got 2 ounces off one plant so if I can get that much from a bad grow Im sure this grow will be a doosie  thanks for the encouragement its my 6th grow..


>>> there is a right and wrong way to do everything... read hightimes magazine they are experts who give expert advice


----------



## supchaka (Sep 26, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> >>> there is a right and wrong way to do everything... read hightimes magazine they are experts who give expert advice


Are you serious right now? And quoting yourself? You're a funny dude! When it comes to growing there is a right way, a wrong way, and about a million things in between. I haven't looked at a high times since I was about 19, which was back before we even had prop 215. If its full of expert growing information now maybe I should give it another look. Back in the day it was pretty much just pictures of weed.


----------



## Endur0xX (Sep 26, 2012)

any of you find that strain with sativa in the mix seem to do much better 12/12 from seed than pure indicas?


----------



## supersillybilly (Sep 27, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> >>> there is a right and wrong way to do everything... read hightimes magazine they are experts who give expert advice


Expert bullshit advice more like.......its all about money, which booster to buy, whos opinion is best(depends how much they pay) U think the cannabis cup is won buy the best weed or fattest wallet. Oh to be niave again


----------



## bombasticson (Sep 27, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> Expert bullshit advice more like.......its all about money, which booster to buy, whos opinion is best(depends how much they pay) U think the cannabis cup is won buy the best weed or fattest wallet. Oh to be niave again


Ok lets agree to disagree cause im not gonna go on and on...


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Sep 27, 2012)

UKHomeGrow said:


> chopped this morning, 324g wet
> 
> View attachment 2347602


After sitting in my homemade drying box for 72 hours, 81 grams


----------



## supchaka (Sep 27, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> Lol if you say so champ... I read in high times magazine that when using scrog its best to have 6in squares but I went with 4in cause 6 is to big for my set up


You went even smaller than *High Times recommended *and it was too big, and you still didnt use the screen, or learn anything. What part of their advice was "expert"? Or did you just fail to execute it? Open your mind man, look a little further than a magazine.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 27, 2012)

Damn those are some nice looking buds. Nice work UK.

I really want to be silent, but can't help myself. Right Way?!? So tell us what is the "Right Way" to grow weed? Also, if there is only one Right Way.... why on earth do people grow in so many different styles?

And lol..... high times. Seriously?


----------



## supchaka (Sep 27, 2012)

Jiggly pig! I watched Cabin in the woods last night. Really different take on a horror movie. I liked it! Two thumbs up!


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 27, 2012)

Probably better you watched it after you spent the weekend in the cabin in the woods lol.

Enduroxx... i've only done 12/12 f.s. one time to harvest so nothing to compare it too, but found my sativa mix did quite well. How's that for useless analysis.


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 1, 2012)

Here is some pRon for y'all


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 1, 2012)

I forgot to post these here..

they belong to a close friend, passed him the genetics which were gifted to me by a kind riu member 

strawberry cheesecake (uk exo cheese clone x heath robinsons black rose)
tons of double serrations.. very fruity pungent smell already
nice pink tint


----------



## powerslide (Oct 1, 2012)

curious on average how long from seeds do most of you guys end up going? i feel like this strain i got going is slower than a fat kid running the mile at a track meet. i'm on day 54 and looking like week 2-3 of a normal flower run. I had the ph too low for a awhile and over nuted them around the same time. Could this of slowed switching into flower? I know N is taken up more at a lower PH level


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd say anywhere between 11-14 weeks for most


----------



## supchaka (Oct 2, 2012)

72-78 days when I was doin it, that's from the first day poking soil.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Oct 2, 2012)

^^^
What strains were you using? Lights? Growing medium?
I'm closer to Serial Violator


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 5, 2012)

RIPEN???? Does any one use RIPEN? It says to use it in the last 10 days but do you use it with the normal nutes or just plain water


----------



## del66666 (Oct 5, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> RIPEN???? Does any one use RIPEN? It says to use it in the last 10 days but do you use it with the normal nutes or just plain water


you use it instead of your normal nutes, its hi pk.....


----------



## del66666 (Oct 5, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> well feck me Dels alive ...  you been good mate ?


yeah im ok mate, just dont seem to get the time to come on here much these days...been growing all those freebies from attitude but back to the bubblebomb after chrimbo...hows you then mate...


----------



## del66666 (Oct 5, 2012)

lowblower said:


> whats the most dry you guys/gals have pulled off a 12/12 from seed plant?
> 
> Del can you post any pics of a current 12/12 grow you got or of your last harvest? Im still mmmmm'ing and errrrrrrr'ing about putting my early misty on a 12/12 from seed or to give a week or 2 of veg first. Thanks man


will get some pics up for you tonight.....


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 5, 2012)

Cheers Del, Bubblebomb for Christmas would be nice lol


----------



## East Coast Pro (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah, would love to see some pics myself Del...


----------



## FryGuy790 (Oct 7, 2012)

Here is an update on my monster.....12/12 from seed....sprouted on 6/12/12....didnt show sex till 8/9/12......i am using botanicare power plant and flower power....flower power is at a 1400 ppm with a ph of 5.75-6.00...the light is a 600w hps......she is over 6 feet tall....im guessing atleast another 45 days till she is done.....how does she look....


----------



## FryGuy790 (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## supchaka (Oct 7, 2012)

From the larfy looking buds and general appearance of the plant it looks like something you were growing outdoors and brought inside because it got too big and you were worried about the neighbors. I'm that good!


----------



## FryGuy790 (Oct 7, 2012)

This was a plant that i found growing outside....but i brought it in when it wws only a couple inches tall.....it has been under the lights from that point on......


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 7, 2012)

looks good man , a super sativa you got there !!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Oct 7, 2012)

Holy shit, 2 months to show flower???


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 7, 2012)

Agreed...



RobbieP said:


> looks good man , a super sativa you got there !!


gonna be waiting much longer than 45 days for it to be *ready*



FryGuy790 said:


> Here is an update on my monster.....12/12 from seed....sprouted on 6/12/12....didnt show sex till 8/9/12......i am using botanicare power plant and flower power....flower power is at a 1400 ppm with a ph of 5.75-6.00...the light is a 600w hps......she is over 6 feet tall....im guessing atleast another 45 days till she is done.....how does she look....


----------



## FryGuy790 (Oct 7, 2012)

How many more days you think....closer to 60....


----------



## birdmananyweather (Oct 8, 2012)

if my 12/12's got that big.....that would be so rediculous , i know it wasnt obviously but.....seriously.... would be crazy haha!


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 8, 2012)

Difficult to tell with lanky bitches like that...
60-100 maybe ... Not to say it wouldn't be smokable after another 45 days, just don't think it would be *ready
*I've been wrong before though.. Sometimes they plough through the final phases




FryGuy790 said:


> How many more days you think....closer to 60....


----------



## elchupacabra (Oct 9, 2012)

hey del

saw your massive thread on 12/12 from seed. i wanted to know some stuff, cause i live at 12 latitude and it's pretty much 12/12 year round with
half an hour either way at the summer and winter solstices. so i only grow outdoor 12/12 from seed. wanted to ask you some questions

what strains have you found give you maximum yield on 12/12 from seed?
how much yield do you get per plant on average?

i'd read your thread for the info but after 20 pages, i just couldn't do it. haha

my thread is in my signature....
take a look when you're free and let me know, it'd be really helpful. 

boom


----------



## elchupacabra (Oct 9, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Holy shit, 2 months to show flower???


if you think that's a lot, my landrace took 4 months on 12/12 to show preflowers...outdoors...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 9, 2012)

del66666 said:


> yeah im ok mate, just dont seem to get the time to come on here much these days...been growing all those freebies from attitude but back to the bubblebomb after chrimbo...hows you then mate...


hey delboyski! good to hear your well! look forward to seeing you grow more of your awesome bubblebombs. im goin be starting another 12/12 from seed grow in a couple weeks again. I got a new tent for them. i will be poppin bubblebombs . will you be hosting the anual 12/12 from seed Rocks contest this year. I have a cool seed container i can donate for a prize. take care mate... take it eaaazzzzzy ...peace out Ambz


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Oct 9, 2012)

When does the contest start?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 9, 2012)

hey kidneystoner ! hopefully real soon my friend! were you here last year buddy for the last one? it was really fun ! who was here for the last one. i remmeber delboy was kinda disappointed for the turnout. Grandma Blue jeans and Mantizan won big. This years is going to be fuckin EPIC though with all the new 12/12 ers on here.


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 10, 2012)

Here's a few pics


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 10, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey kidneystoner ! hopefully real soon my friend! were you here last year buddy for the last one? it was really fun ! who was here for the last one. i remmeber delboy was kinda disappointed for the turnout. Grandma Blue jeans and Mantizan won big. This years is going to be fuckin EPIC though with all the new 12/12 ers on here.


hi amber , nice to see you 

you been banned at bubbleponics ??


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 10, 2012)

LMAO!!! how the fuck did you know!?! ahahahahahahahahahahahhaa
its those freakin Vistor messages aint it.. god damit!lol
how the hell have you been mate? im doing well. gettin my gear ready for a huge grow.
have you popped any starburst haze yet?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 10, 2012)

doc we need to talk


----------



## 12/12 jack (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi i am new to this forum and interested in an experiment... i have a 1.5m2 area. 

15cm 4.5l pots
plan to grow soil, biobizz nutes
have 4 apollo 12 leds.. approx 2000w (1600w draw)
12 12 from seed
extraction system
fans for air movement
will be trying strains recommended on here such as northern lights, grapefruit, ultra skunk etc..

i plan on totally filling the area with the 4.5l pots.. at 15cm i can fit in 100!! i will have them on specially made "trays" so it will be easy for me to access them for feeding, watering etc..
now obviously i will not expect the 2-3 0z a plant but does anybody think i could yield 0.5 - 1 oz a plant??
i have a few grows under my belt, all small, and i am by know means an expert but i have a sound knowledge... like i say this would purely be an experiment, quite an interesting one i think!! any feedback would be appreciated before i commit myself to it. cheers.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Oct 10, 2012)

oh and some feedback from Del would be greatly appreciated, have read alot of this thread and think your results are amazing!!


----------



## clivendon1 (Oct 10, 2012)

My current 12/12fs pc grow


----------



## 12/12 jack (Oct 10, 2012)

sorry the area is 2.25m2 (1.5m x 1.5m)!!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2012)

12/12 jack said:


> now obviously i will not expect the 2-3 0z a plant but does anybody think i could yield 0.5 - 1 oz a plant??


My buddy just ran some clones 12/12 from rooting in 2L pots. He guesses he'll get between .25 and .5 oz. Not sure if that helps at all, but that's what I got.


----------



## tumorhead (Oct 10, 2012)

What's the minimum amount of dirt you'd flower a seedling in? 1 gal, 2 gal, 3 gal? I was looking at the 7"x7" that hold 1.5 gallons...

Basically: 
7"x7"
http://www.amazon.com/Square-White-Tall-CASE-Gallons/dp/B003ULT3VS/ref=sr_1_10?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1349851301&sr=1-10&keywords=1+gallon+pot+tall

Or these 6"x6"x16" that also hold 1.6 gallons:
http://www.stuewe.com/products/treepots.php


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 10, 2012)

Just thought id let you all know im gonna be selling my seed collection if anyones interested , theres shit loads of strains and top notch genetics but im never going to get through them all and im deffo not gonna get through 10 - 15 of each strain lol .... There mostly regs so great for breeding projects aswell ... anyone interested PM me and ill send a list and a price ... not selling them individual though so dont ask lol .... and there alot cheaper than you think


----------



## 12/12 jack (Oct 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> My buddy just ran some clones 12/12 from rooting in 2L pots. He guesses he'll get between .25 and .5 oz. Not sure if that helps at all, but that's what I got.


thanks for your info... im thinking as my pots would be more than double the volume (4.5l) then maybe the 0.5 - 1 oz is possible?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 10, 2012)

Definitely possible, I would say. But I don't know a whole lot... so don't put much weight in my words. I do hydro. 

And robbie... I would think about taking you up on it... if I didn't have a life supply of seeds myself. lol Think i'm up to 50 strains or something, and I've only popped seeds twice in my life. I'll get to em all someday I hope.

As a fellow member has in their sig: Too many strains, too little time.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 10, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Definitely possible, I would say. But I don't know a whole lot... so don't put much weight in my words. I do hydro.
> 
> And robbie... I would think about taking you up on it... if I didn't have a life supply of seeds myself. lol Think i'm up to 50 strains or something, and I've only popped seeds twice in my life. I'll get to em all someday I hope.
> 
> As a fellow member has in their sig: Too many strains, too little time.



thats the problem i got jig lol , i cant see the point have 10 - 20 seeds of each of my 30+ strains when i only ever going to use 2 or so of those seeds .... might aswell let someone else buy them cheap lol

just trying to type up a list now


----------



## Mister Black (Oct 10, 2012)

Inspired by this thread I decided to try a 12/12 from seed grow using CFL's in a small tent. Alas it has not gone as planned. 2 months later I find my only healthy plant (many seedlings bit the dust or have still not made it past the seedling stage) thriving in early flower.

Moby Dick

View attachment 2368344View attachment 2368345

Link to my grow journal is in my sig. If anyone cares to add some advice it might be useful. About to germinate some more seeds now as the rest of my plants are not looking good.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 10, 2012)

do you feel that positive love vibe.......spreading it so freely...........lol feels so good . ..........i always thought of this thead of like a hippy commune........lol damn there are some of the most amazing growers on here.


----------



## sorethumb (Oct 10, 2012)

im doing 12/12 just gonna try some things like defoilateing and lst compaired to not defoilated lst.
if possible they could be just to small to lst but i want to see these results myself just wish i had a better light lmao t5 and t8's op im still in the stoneage here i know


----------



## clivendon1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I just want to give a quick thanks to EVERYONE who posts information in this thread it has answered SO much for me about my mini pc 12/12 from seed grow.


----------



## clivendon1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> do you feel that positive love vibe.......spreading it so freely...........lol feels so good . ..........i always thought of this thead of like a hippy commune........lol damn there are some of the most amazing growers on here.
> View attachment 2368813


Love this picture also lol


----------



## Psilobloom (Oct 13, 2012)

Del66666 bro youre doing it right haha INSPIRATION!


----------



## growgrow84 (Oct 14, 2012)

Here is some bud porn of my Himalaya Gold. Probably harvest in 3 to 4 weeks from now


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 14, 2012)

tumorhead said:


> What's the minimum amount of dirt you'd flower a seedling in? 1 gal, 2 gal, 3 gal? I was looking at the 7"x7" that hold 1.5 gallons...
> 
> Basically:
> 7"x7"
> ...


the bigger the container the bigger the yield, do you really want to use 1.5 gallons? I know some people can do it but in my opinion it requires more skill to get good yield in smaller containers


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 14, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> thats the problem i got jig lol , i cant see the point have 10 - 20 seeds of each of my 30+ strains when i only ever going to use 2 or so of those seeds .... might aswell let someone else buy them cheap lol
> 
> just trying to type up a list now


 Are you in Canada? PM me the list and price thanks (seedbank also appreciated)


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Oct 14, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> the bigger the container the bigger the yield, do you really want to use 1.5 gallons? I know some people can do it but in my opinion it requires more skill to get good yield in smaller containers


I use 1.7 gallon rose buckets. Seems plenty big for 12/12 from seed. I grew a 30" plant in a red solo cup once.


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 14, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> I use 1.7 gallon rose buckets. Seems plenty big for 12/12 from seed. I grew a 30" plant in a red solo cup once.


ok but what was the yield? the max for party cup is usually around 1/2 oz. In my experience, the bigger the pot the bigger the yield. I am starting to get 1/4 lbs plant 12/12 from seed in 7gallons... I know it 's not really convenient for most people. I am not going to do so much 12/12 from seed anymore but that is how I got the best yield 12/12 from seed, 7 or 10 gallons container.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Oct 14, 2012)

Damn 1/4 lb IS impressive, but I can't go that route due to the room I have. I run 10-12 in a 2x3 closet.
The cup was between a 1/2 and 3/4 oz.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 15, 2012)

elchupacabra said:


> hey del
> 
> saw your massive thread on 12/12 from seed. i wanted to know some stuff, cause i live at 12 latitude and it's pretty much 12/12 year round with
> half an hour either way at the summer and winter solstices. so i only grow outdoor 12/12 from seed. wanted to ask you some questions
> ...


Hello mate, some good 12-12 plants are big bomb, thc bomb, kiwi skunk, white siberian, white widow, ak. cant really say ive had any really bad breeds.......under a 600 watt light id say 2 oz dry is the norm...however ive pulled 41/2 plus dry off several of mine,[ big bomb, bubblebomb, bubblegum, madness, super skunk and kiwi skunk] will drop in on your thread and see what you got going....


----------



## ml07kaup (Oct 15, 2012)

Greetings,

Thought I should introduce to the world The little princess.







Peace and Love


----------



## clivendon1 (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a quick question because it's kind of hard to search through 860 pages lol, how long on average do you all think it takes 12/12 from seed to show signs of sex? I know in the first few pages Del mentioned one of his had shown signs in 2 and a half weeks or so but i'm just wondering about an average.


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 15, 2012)

Between 17 and 30 days for most some sativas may take longer


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey ya'll I'm growing again! Just 3 plants but they're already turning into monsters at just 3 1/2 weeks from seed. They are (from tallest to shortest): critical kush, super haze and vortex. 12/12 of course and coco in air pots sitting under 170 watts of induction bulbs with one or two cf's in the mix. 

hmm, pic isn't posting, here's the link http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii621/SmokeYourOwn/IMG_2352_zpsf6aeb651.jpg

They're growing like 3" a day and all showed sex at around 2 weeks. Ahhh, the wonders of mother nature!


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 15, 2012)

Has anyone done c99 or lemon kush on a 12/12 cycle from seed? I have limited space and would like to do these indoors. Thanks.


----------



## oneyejacks (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi I have 3 plants 12/12 from seed. The two in the foreground are unknown mystery seeds from Nirvana's Christmas giveaway last year. The small one in the back is AK 48 of which I ordrered 5 feminized. The AK is 15 days old and the two in the front are 25 days old and have not shown sex yet (I think the freebies are feminized). I have had a yield problem in the past where I think its due to ventilation (7-10g per plant). I have a small $5 walmart fan in the back of a small clothes closet with not much air circulating, door is usually closed. I am upping the lights from my last grow hoping to help with yield issues. I have 2 42watt 2700, 7 26watt 2700, and one 26watt 6200 to mix up a little. I am in miracle grow moisture control soil and look for ease of grow as opposed to getting all technical. However bad circulation I think is the culprit for low yields in the past (smoke was awesome though)...


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Oct 16, 2012)

> *Has anyone done c99 or lemon kush on a 12/12 cycle from seed? I have limited space and would like to do these indoors. Thanks. *


I just started a vortex which is mostly c99, so I'll let you know 




> *I am in miracle grow moisture control soil and look for ease of grow as opposed to getting all technical*


That soil sucks, you need something like roots organics or pro-mix or better yet straight coco with the coco-specific nutes. Oh and one of these wouldn't hurt either- http://www.gladiatorlighting.com/gl200wa-bb120-277v


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 16, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> I just started a vortex which is mostly c99, so I'll let you know
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks buddy, will be interesting to see how it turns out, c99 is something I only ever tried once, but it was a magical smoke, taste, high, looks everything was just perfect.

Have you got a grow journal I can follow?


----------



## powerslide (Oct 16, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> ok but what was the yield? the max for party cup is usually around 1/2 oz. In my experience, the bigger the pot the bigger the yield. I am starting to get 1/4 lbs plant 12/12 from seed in 7gallons... I know it 's not really convenient for most people. I am not going to do so much 12/12 from seed anymore but that is how I got the best yield 12/12 from seed, 7 or 10 gallons container.


I have 15 sweet deep grapefruit in 1gal containers and 4 in 3gals the ones in the 1gals are atleast one week maybe two weeks ahead in flowering. Not sure if pot size or not getting watered as often is the issue but it's noticeable difference


----------



## janka12 (Oct 16, 2012)

DEL and what about veg time lightening? you start 12/12 without any VEG time lightening? you never did 18/6?


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 16, 2012)

No 18/6 straight 12/12 from the start


----------



## Mister Black (Oct 16, 2012)

So here is my Moby Dick 12/12 from seed. Due to various environmental problems it has taken me over 2 months to get this far.

View attachment 2375305

she loves the light. Have been using the KISS formula with 25/5/5 granules mixed in during earlier stages and now just the KISS formula at full steength with the odd plain water thrown in when PPM get too high.

I'd say at least a month to go. Maybe longer.

I have a question. She has what I think is a wierd mutation where some of the leaves middle finger curl inwards. Only some of them and only the middle finger. I thought it might be over nuting but I think it might be something else.

Any ideas?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Oct 16, 2012)

Janka, 12/12 from seed = plant seed and set light to 12/12


----------



## doobieboy420 (Oct 16, 2012)

this is my first indoor grow and i am doin it 12/12 from seed...i am using fast root development potting soil from mg..and my plants are in red solo cups rite now..my lighting is 3, 60 watt cfls...anyone have an idea on how they will do? they are about a week old since sprouted and only have their first set of fan leaves. and i havent used any nutes yet becuz the mg is enriched with plant food.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 16, 2012)

You'd think the title of the thread'd be self explanatory...



KidneyStoner420 said:


> Janka, 12/12 from seed = plant seed and set light to 12/12


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 16, 2012)

You said plants... How many exactly? Feminized? Or will you be culling males?
Wouldnt bother flowering more than one under that amount of lighting and even then don't expect much in yield.
get more lighting or less plants.



doobieboy420 said:


> this is my first indoor grow and i am doin it 12/12 from seed...i am using fast root development potting soil from mg..and my plants are in red solo cups rite now..my lighting is 3, 60 watt cfls...anyone have an idea on how they will do? they are about a week old since sprouted and only have their first set of fan leaves. and i havent used any nutes yet becuz the mg is enriched with plant food.


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 17, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> You'd think the title of the thread'd be self explanatory...


Not really, it might be like vertical or scrog or lst, there may be a certain technique to it which new guys don't know about such as myself. I've only ever seen 18/6 veg 12/12 flower. I've never seen 12/12 from seed before. I always thought it would just hermie or produce very little.


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 17, 2012)

when you do it right and with the right strain most grower would never guess the plants were not vegged.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Del has been dialed-in with this for years, plus he's mastered coco...this isn't something new growers should be trying unless it's a proven strain.

Most skunk and NL dominants work well on straight 12's, but I know for a fact that Sannies jackberry and herijuana need additional veg time.

Peace!


----------



## Mister Black (Oct 17, 2012)

Moby Dick from dinafem seems to like 12/12 from seed.

Temps have to be right. 12/12 from seed does not seem to work in hotter conditions. Temps under 80 degrees seem best.


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 17, 2012)

Mister Black said:


> Moby Dick from dinafem seems to like 12/12 from seed.
> 
> Temps have to be right. 12/12 from seed does not seem to work in hotter conditions. Temps under 80 degrees seem best.


Getting great results at 80-85


----------



## chris2o04 (Oct 17, 2012)

i have 1 x fem original white widow, 1 x fem liberty haze, 1 x fem blue cheese and 1 x fem og kush, assuming i start these in 6ltr air pots and do 12/12 from seed, what kind a yield can i expect per plant? in secret jardin tent, 400w dual bulb


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 18, 2012)

A few pics of my Agent Orange, I think about 10 days before chop, maybe more... I think I am gonna get at least 1/4lbs off of her.


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 18, 2012)

chris2o04 said:


> i have 1 x fem original white widow, 1 x fem liberty haze, 1 x fem blue cheese and 1 x fem og kush, assuming i start these in 6ltr air pots and do 12/12 from seed, what kind a yield can i expect per plant? in secret jardin tent, 400w dual bulb


with 4 plants and a 4ooWatts, probably just over 1 oz for the indica dominant and 2oz for the Sativa dominant. You can expect 5-7oz for your first go at it.


----------



## chris2o04 (Oct 18, 2012)

sounds good, i think i will give it a try, do they stay in 1 pot there for full grow?


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 18, 2012)

chris2o04 said:


> sounds good, i think i will give it a try, do they stay in 1 pot there for full grow?


Well I do it differently than most people here, if you are using bottled nutrients I cant really help you. Personally I grow in Supersoil (I can easily get away with plain water the whole grow...) and I found that what works best for me so far is 7 gallons container (overkill I know, I gotta try 5 gallons again, especially for the Indicas) And when I have space in my budding room, I transplant them ASAP, from baby size straight into the 7 gallons. (from 16oz to 7gallons) As early as only a few days after sprouting if I have the room... The roots are loving it, and when the plants are around day 40 from seed they usually show sex and that's when they explode... so the bigger the root structure at that moment the bigger the explosion of growth!


----------



## chris2o04 (Oct 18, 2012)

cheers *Endur0xX*


----------



## tumorhead (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm starting from seed and planning to 12/12 once I sex the plants because I don't have room for all of them and want to clone some females to retain as mother plants. 

Here are the pots I got for them, currently they're just in these little 4"x4"x4" pots but obviously outgrown them. I have 2 sizes of new pot, 6"x6"x14" and 4"x4"x12", then if there is any extra room I'll throw in my 3 gallon pots, but I'm going to be doing vertical in a circle around the light.

 

I'm considering switching to 12/12 now and just trying to re-veg some plants after harvesting rather than cloning now. Dunno but I eventually want to do clones 12/12 rather than seed.


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Oct 18, 2012)

Anyone else doing 12/12 from clone?


----------



## powerslide (Oct 18, 2012)

tumorhead said:


> I'm starting from seed and planning to 12/12 once I sex the plants because I don't have room for all of them and want to clone some females to retain as mother plants.
> 
> Here are the pots I got for them, currently they're just in these little 4"x4"x4" pots but obviously outgrown them. I have 2 sizes of new pot, 6"x6"x14" and 4"x4"x12", then if there is any extra room I'll throw in my 3 gallon pots, but I'm going to be doing vertical in a circle around the light.
> 
> ...


All great but you are not running 12/12 fs or clone that I can tell


----------



## powerslide (Oct 18, 2012)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> Anyone else doing 12/12 from clone?


Try searching out sog grows they do 12/12 from clone a lot. Some vert guys do 12/12 from clone as well


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Oct 18, 2012)

powerslide said:


> Try searching out sog grows they do 12/12 from clone a lot. Some vert guys do 12/12 from clone as well


is there a thread for 12/12 clone? im not seeing it in SOG threads really


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Oct 18, 2012)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> is there a thread for 12/12 clone? im not seeing it in SOG threads really


SOG is flowering (12/12) as soon as roots are established just with a lot of clones, pretty much the same thing you want info on. You will have low yields when flowering clones, i would at least do a 1-2 week veg time. I like to say " The bigger the roots the bigger the fruits"


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry, bit high and didn't realise it's been asked and answered on this page!


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Oct 18, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> SOG is flowering (12/12) as soon as roots are established just with a lot of clones, pretty much the same thing you want info on. You will have low yields when flowering clones, i would at least do a 1-2 week veg time. I like to say " The bigger the roots the bigger the fruits"


Im averaging about 10 grams per plant right now flowering clones. I was just hoping to find a thread of others who have caught onto the fact it makes more sense than growing a bunch of stem. My GPW is well over 1.0 now that I switched to this method. The downside obviously, is the plant count.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 19, 2012)

Lucius Vorenus said:


> Im averaging about 10 grams per plant right now flowering clones. I was just hoping to find a thread of others who have caught onto the fact it makes more sense than growing a bunch of stem. My GPW is well over 1.0 now that I switched to this method. The downside obviously, is the plant count.


It's not catching on to a fact, it's catching on to an opinion. And one that's been touched upon 1000 times already in the pages of this thread.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 19, 2012)

Looking real good Enduroxx!

This thread has got to have the highest number of people who are unhappy with it's subject. It's really funny. Do people go onto 400w threads asking why they aren't discussing 600w lights? Or do hydro growers go onto soil threads to tell everyone how well hydro works? It's real easy to start a new thread on RIU. Only a few mouse clicks, right?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 19, 2012)

Here you guys go: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/474807-12-12-rooted-clones-thread.html


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 19, 2012)

here's some more for the haters...

shark shock

















strawberry cheesecake





























jigfresh said:


> Looking real good Enduroxx!
> 
> This thread has got to have the highest number of people who are unhappy with it's subject. It's really funny. Do people go onto 400w threads asking why they aren't discussing 600w lights? Or do hydro growers go onto soil threads to tell everyone how well hydro works? It's real easy to start a new thread on RIU. Only a few mouse clicks, right?


----------



## HardCorps420 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey all, here's my first go at this game, dont hate too much now! I dont compare to the big boys in this thread, o.ly have a few girls in some coco under some cfls. Im a simple guy haha. First almost successful grow, fruity chronic juice, 12/12 from seed. Had some Cal issues that spread rapidly before I finally diagnosed it haha, but other than that im semi proud of her, cant wait to chop, started the flush on Tuesday which marked 8weeks flower. The nice green one is my green ninja. Seems to be a boy mutated, bit hourly it'll work to my advantage. The nodes arnt pairs as normal, more staggered. Anyway, she's about two Weeks in flower. As far as size comparison, that bulb is a 42w from hd and is about the size of a pop can? if that helps any.


----------



## powerslide (Oct 19, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> here's some more for the haters...
> 
> shark shock
> 
> ...


Who is the breeder on the strawberry? Looks awesome. Was it 12/12fs? If so what u pull off it?


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 19, 2012)

its a creation from a member here on riu
exodus cheese (cut) x heath's black rose
yes it's 12-12.. yet to come down.. 
she's only in a 3L airpot, but expecting 1-1.5oz from her. managed to get a few cuts rooted though..



powerslide said:


> Who is the breeder on the strawberry? Looks awesome. Was it 12/12fs? If so what u pull off it?


----------



## tumorhead (Oct 19, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> its a creation from a member here on riu
> exodus cheese (cut) x heath's black rose
> yes it's 12-12.. yet to come down..
> she's only in a 3L airpot, but expecting 1-1.5oz from her. managed to get a few cuts rooted though..


What size pots are you using? Looks hella good. I started about 40 seeds, haven't weeded out the males yet. What % male do you average starting from seed.

Do you guys keep a male to pollinate to get more seeds, buy seeds, or grow enough seeds every several grows to last?

Thanks.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 19, 2012)

bit of a seed whore.. can't help myself.
sitting with about 150+ beans at the moment with about 30+ strains

the fact only do about 2-4 per run means that would probably last about 10 years haha
will probably be gifting a bunch to friends back in africa as quite of few of them are big sativas
if a good male is spotted and its an interesting strain, will try save some jizz for later projects...

if you are after some good starting genetic at reasonable prices try breeders boutique

http://breedersboutique.com/site/seeds.php

there's a 50% discount code: FALL50

Have about 5 breeder packs from them  

EDIT: oh and the cheesecake is in a 3L airpot, the SS is in a 6L



tumorhead said:


> What size pots are you using? Looks hella good. I started about 40 seeds, haven't weeded out the males yet. What % male do you average starting from seed.
> 
> Do you guys keep a male to pollinate to get more seeds, buy seeds, or grow enough seeds every several grows to last?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 19, 2012)

bro that cheese cake looks amazing , is that a strain from a mutual friend ?? 
i was told that the exo x BR cross was a low yielder but you have proved otherwise ! How long has that been in so far ?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 19, 2012)

powerslide said:


> Who is the breeder on the strawberry? Looks awesome. Was it 12/12fs? If so what u pull off it?


Beautiful plant, now imagine how much nicer it would have been had it been vegged a few more weeks.

I'm not a hater, just feel that an 18/6 for the first month would have made the grower even more proud and pleased w/this plant.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 19, 2012)

yeah, ttt's .. been about a month flowering..
hows tricks robbs?



RobbieP said:


> bro that cheese cake looks amazing , is that a strain from a mutual friend ??
> i was told that the exo x BR cross was a low yielder but you have proved otherwise ! How long has that been in so far ?


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 19, 2012)

all I can imagine is how nice this thread would be if you weren't here..




Sunbiz1 said:


> Beautiful plant, now imagine how much nicer it would have been had it been vegged a few more weeks.
> 
> I'm not a hater, just feel that an 18/6 for the first month would have made the grower even more proud and pleased w/this plant.


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 19, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Beautiful plant, now imagine how much nicer it would have been had it been vegged a few more weeks.
> 
> I'm not a hater, just feel that an 18/6 for the first month would have made the grower even more proud and pleased w/this plant.


Benefits of 12/12 from seed:

give the ability to grow perpetual with only 1 room
allow the hobby grower to try many strains and experiment more
use less electricity
better gram per kilowatt ratio (in my experience)

we are not all driven by profits.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 20, 2012)

Imagine how much more people would care if you were in a thread not dedicated to growing 12/12 from seed. lol 



tumorhead said:


> Do you guys keep a male to pollinate to get more seeds, buy seeds, or grow enough seeds every several grows to last?


I just make friends who make seeds. Got more seeds than I'll ever know what to do with. Really good problem to have though.

And breeders Boutique stuff is legit. I have almost all their strains, have only grown out one so far, smoked quite a few. Highly recommended!!!


----------



## cletusboost (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanx all... This is what I was looking for. I was gonna go autos until i read this thread. This works very well for people looking to save, smoke, and not lose yer arse in the process.....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 20, 2012)

lol @ people coming in this thread to lecture on how NOT to do 12/12 from seed hahahaha

All these nice 12/12fs buds look awesome man.


----------



## supchaka (Oct 20, 2012)

I crack myself up


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 20, 2012)

^^ I LOL'd.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 20, 2012)

and 12-12 ...



supchaka said:


> I crack myself up


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 20, 2012)

I got a plant growing 12/12 from seed at the minute , it aint doing to well lol .... 

about 20 days in and is still on its second node and about half a inch tall ........ 

its in a 6ltr airpot with coco ... god knows wtf is going on ....


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 20, 2012)

maybe you overdid a few things. my plants are still very small at 20 days, be patient. If it's still small at day 40 you fucked up you wont get much.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 20, 2012)

sometimes find that if you start them in bigger pots they take awhile to throw down roots.. they won't start vertical growth until the tap root bottoms out
but once the roots are established they go nuts.
if after 30 days its not legging it i'd toss it

could be anything though.. what light you got it under rob?

that does sound excessively small for 20 days though.
20 days from germ or through surface?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 20, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> sometimes find that if you start them in bigger pots they take awhile to throw down roots.. they won't start vertical growth until the tap root bottoms out
> but once the roots are established they go nuts.
> if after 30 days its not legging it i'd toss it
> 
> ...


Yeah man I thought it was small aswell, it's 20 days since it broke through.
I've had it in the corner of my tent with the 400w with the other plants in flower but a few days ago I put it in the centre and raised it to about 6 inch away from the light ( it's a air cooled hood). It seems a little light in colour aswell so might just be under fed ?


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 21, 2012)

maybe wasn't getting enough light, in the corner and low down.. sounds like you may have already solved the issue. 
Let us know how it gets on.





RobbieP said:


> Yeah man I thought it was small aswell, it's 20 days since it broke through.
> I've had it in the corner of my tent with the 400w with the other plants in flower but a few days ago I put it in the centre and raised it to about 6 inch away from the light ( it's a air cooled hood). It seems a little light in colour aswell so might just be under fed ?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Oct 21, 2012)

ditto
Putting it in the corner and far away will def stunt it's growth.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Oct 22, 2012)

Some new pics of my three plants. They're about 4 weeks from sprout and kickin ass 


http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii621/SmokeYourOwn/IMG_2352_zpsf6aeb651.jpg
http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii621/SmokeYourOwn/IMG_2370_zpsea12573f.jpg
http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii621/SmokeYourOwn/IMG_2369_zps45e35215.jpg


The super haze has just overtaken the critical kush in height but the c.k. has more bud sites. The vortex is dwarfed by them both. I still can't get over the rate of growth!


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 22, 2012)

Looking lovely fella,

Tip: when using PB copy the IMG link then when posting simply change to text top left button has like a/A and paste the code



SmokeYourOwn said:


> Some new pics of my three plants. They're about 4 weeks from sprout and kickin ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Oct 22, 2012)

wha? 

there's something wrong with the "insert image" tool, at least it's not working for me...


----------



## Â°GROï¿¦ILLAÂ° (Oct 22, 2012)

Is that your girl in the avatar?? If so you a lucky man.she georgous dude


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 22, 2012)

looks like you inserted a link not image 



SmokeYourOwn said:


> wha?
> 
> there's something wrong with the "insert image" tool, at least it's not working for me...


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 22, 2012)

°GRO&#65510;ILLA°;8157820 said:


> Is that your girl in the avatar?? If so you a lucky man.she georgous dude


I doubt it, I think it's a model posing for a photoshoot haha, we can all dream though!


----------



## cONkey (Oct 22, 2012)

thats me in the avitar i met smokeUrown at the beach in Hawaii and let him take pictures of me while i smoked his buds.he is the greatest grower ever, his buds are so potent and tasty. hes a classy dude. hes like the father i never had but always wanted.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Oct 23, 2012)

ding ding ding ding we have a winner! lol


----------



## KukoKush (Oct 23, 2012)

Here are a few pics of my bagseed sativa. She's 5 weeks from seed. 12/12 all the way 

Her name is Angelica

this is my first grow 

edit: for better pics (hopefully) go to Photobucket.com/Ganjastyle
Password for the album is: Gangnamstyle


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 23, 2012)

can't really tell properly because the pictures are terrible quality.. but angelica looks like she may be a dude..



KukoKush said:


> Here are a few pics of my bagseed sativa. She's 5 weeks from seed. 12/12 all the way
> 
> Her name is Angelica
> 
> this is my first grow


----------



## KukoKush (Oct 23, 2012)

Lol pretty sure those are colas, and I can only upload via iPad lmao. Wish my phone let me upload


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2012)

evenin mantizn, just stuck me head round the door n thought i should have sooner, that cheesecake looks a belter.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 23, 2012)

Like I said, can't really see much from the pictures.
Maybe try better light and also try tap to focus.

Or take picture with your phone (make sure your gps is turned off) and email it to yourself.

boys have nut colas too lolz

you can paste IMG codes directly from photobucket



KukoKush said:


> Lol pretty sure those are colas, and I can only upload via iPad lmao. Wish my phone let me upload


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 23, 2012)

KukoKush said:


> Here are a few pics of my bagseed sativa. She's 5 weeks from seed. 12/12 all the way
> 
> Her name is Angelica
> 
> ...


^^^These pictures are not great, as you have been told, But IMO it is fairly obvious that is a male. Perhaps I'm wrong but I doubt it.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 23, 2012)

It's looking promising Don, I'll let you know know how she smokes when the time comes 



































Don Gin and Ton said:


> evenin mantizn, just stuck me head round the door n thought i should have sooner, that cheesecake looks a belter.


----------



## KukoKush (Oct 23, 2012)

Lol it doesn't have any hairs on it. Which is weird. Now I'm worried lmao


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 23, 2012)

KukoKush said:


> Lol it doesn't have any hairs on it. Which is weird. Now I'm worried lmao


----------



## KukoKush (Oct 23, 2012)

Bump for pic edit


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 23, 2012)

sorry to be the bearer of bad news.. but that's a genuine stud.. no homo.



KukoKush said:


> Lol it doesn't have any hairs on it. Which is weird. Now I'm worried lmao


----------



## KukoKush (Oct 23, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> sorry to be the bearer of bad news.. but that's a genuine stud.. no homo.


Thats a shame. Thanks for letting me know. He smelled so good. Sneaky bastard! Lol! 

Im too high to be bummed out. Least I know what to look for if I ever see its a male.


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Oct 23, 2012)

Yup. def a male


----------



## scroglodyte (Oct 23, 2012)

how long before flowering do the plants grow going 12/12 from seed? as in what's the total run time?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice macros mantiszn. You must be close to the chop?


----------



## scroglodyte (Oct 23, 2012)

KukoKush said:


> Ive read it normally takes between 8-11 weeks to finish. This plant was 5 weeks in, grew a lot since its sativa dominant. Normally the plants finish between 12" - 36"


thanks..............................


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 23, 2012)

KukoKush said:


> Ive read it normally takes between 8-11 weeks to finish. This plant was 5 weeks in, grew a lot since its sativa dominant. Normally the plants finish between 12" - 36"


no way 8 weeks... 11 weeks is extremely fast my fastest was around 85-90 days so far... it takes about 30-40 days until they show sex


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 23, 2012)

6 weeks today since she started showing.. maybe another 2-3 weeks left
she's looking like a quick finisher



Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nice macros mantiszn. You must be close to the chop?


----------



## scroglodyte (Oct 23, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> no way 8 weeks... 11 weeks is extremely fast my fastest was around 85-90 days so far... it takes about 30-40 days until they show sex


sounded too quick.................i've got 11 unsexed bagseed i'm runnin' 12/12 from go. looking for 4. 85-90 days will work. thanks enduro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> 6 weeks today since she started showing.. maybe another 2-3 weeks left
> she's looking like a quick finisher


i'd be amazed if that's got 3 wees lef. it's milky trichs now, probs a week at most i reckon, tho i don't like me weed to glue me to the sofa lmao


----------



## oneyejacks (Oct 23, 2012)

Day 31 from sprout (12/12). This is a sativa leaning strain as it looks.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 23, 2012)

Just waiting for the first few ambers.. will make sure a close microscopic eye is kept on her 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'd be amazed if that's got 3 wees lef. it's milky trichs now, probs a week at most i reckon, tho i don't like me weed to glue me to the sofa lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2012)

Amen Mantiszn. hope she's a nice toke.


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 24, 2012)

oneyejacks said:


> View attachment 2383840Day 31 from sprout (12/12). This is a sativa leaning strain as it looks.


Nice work she is fast!! It always seems to take me longer to get the flowers


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 24, 2012)

Think it's just down to genetics.
Had some show as early as 12 days, others have taken 5-6 weeks
Reckon average is about 3 weeks, that's just showing sex though not actually flowering. 
Had one lot that showed after 2 weeks but didn't start flowering properly until about week 5





Endur0xX said:


> Nice work she is fast!! It always seems to take me longer to get the flowers


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 24, 2012)

I could get them to mature faster if I was to use a bunch of bottled stuff... But I prefer to keep it simple and not burn anything, plain promix at the start I dont use any roots booster and whatnot , I am surprised though, as early as 12 days!! at day 12 I can barely tell mine are marijuana plants hehe


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 24, 2012)

Those were exceptions to the rule, I was shocked to see pistils that early myself.
dont usually give them anything for the first week, by week two its usually a bit of oranic rhiz. 
Coco = hydro though .. Soil always seem to take a bit longer. Worth the wait for taste though.. usually..




Endur0xX said:


> I could get them to mature faster if I was to use a bunch of bottled stuff... But I prefer to keep it simple and not burn anything, plain promix at the start I dont use any roots booster and whatnot , I am surprised though, as early as 12 days!! at day 12 I can barely tell mine are marijuana plants hehe


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 24, 2012)

Puffenuff was growing in coco for the led party cup competition and he was the first one to show sex, the first one to harvest, by far!! I didnt realise coco was so close to hydro, dont you think you can have similar than soil as far as taste goes?


----------



## oneyejacks (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah thanks Enduro, I am trying to do this better the third time with more light and proximity but we will see. The indica leaning strain I am growing has shown sex about 3 days behind (both planted at the same time). Ill try to get a pic of the indica in the morning...


----------



## cletusboost (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanx again. I've been through all 900+ pages. Awesome! ? though, do yall run hps from the start? Thats where im at now and they seem to get to tall to fast. To the point of not being able to hold their own weight. I know this is all 12/12fs and thats what I'm doing. I have a dual spec 400 watt hps. I'm I going wrong somewhere? Oh! 800+ pages took a few days 2 get through it all, so 900+ 800+ whats the dif eh!


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 25, 2012)

I do like te way soil bud tastes, but for me the benefits of coco outweigh the sacrifice of a bit of earthy taste. The growth and vigor just dominates.
IMO coco is kind of like soil and hydro's love child.. best of both worlds.

Coco is technically classified as hydro though, because the medium is inert. 



Endur0xX said:


> Puffenuff was growing in coco for the led party cup competition and he was the first one to show sex, the first one to harvest, by far!! I didnt realise coco was so close to hydro, dont you think you can have similar than soil as far as taste goes?


Hi Cletusboost, what is the difference between your day (lights on) and night (lights off) temps? A good way to control stretch is to minimise fluctuation from your day to night temps. 
There's a good article here:

http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/1536.html

Also lamp height is important, if the lamp is too far the plants will stretch for the light, its good to have adequate cooling to keep the light close enough to the plants to minimise this

it could just be down to genetics, last plants were Tahoe OG's were stretchy as hell.. temp control didn't help  its just how they are.



cletusboost said:


> Thanx again. I've been through all 900+ pages. Awesome! ? though, do yall run hps from the start? Thats where im at now and they seem to get to tall to fast. To the point of not being able to hold their own weight. I know this is all 12/12fs and thats what I'm doing. I have a dual spec 400 watt hps. I'm I going wrong somewhere? Oh! 800+ pages took a few days 2 get through it all, so 900+ 800+ whats the dif eh!


----------



## cletusboost (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanx brother! Well I have my light in a dresser, which I've calculated to be about 4sq feet. Its alot of light for the space , but I didn't see that as a bad thing. I have a 220cfm fan blowing through a home made cool tube. Day time temps are high at 88-90* and at night about 75 ish. I would like to get the temps down, but the thing heats the whole room that the dresser is in.


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 25, 2012)

Ok I was in Spain in the last week and saw a grow shop whilst walking down the street, so popped in to check it out and got talking to the bloke in their( kind of anyway,he was Spanish and I can barely speak English) and noticed he had coco with nutes in already, basically just add water. Don't think it was the super coco I've seen on here recently but didn't think you could get nuted coco just plain because it would just drain out after the second watering or am I totally wrong and you can get coco pre nuted???


----------



## scroglodyte (Oct 25, 2012)

can i get away with 6" pots going 12/12 FS? thanx in advance. really wanna try this


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 25, 2012)

How many litres does 6" hold???


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 25, 2012)

I can get some real good grade A bud by walking upstairs......FOOL


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 25, 2012)

bckiller12 said:


> *
> 
> I can get you some real good grade A bud for 200oz... hit me up [email protected]d of growing you can get the bud at the same cost it'll take you to grow it. At such a low price I don't sell qp's halfs or wholes.​
> 
> ...


LOL. Like trying to sell ice to an Eskimo.

/facepalm


----------



## scroglodyte (Oct 25, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> How many litres does 6" hold???


about 1.5L i'm guessing. maybe 2


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 25, 2012)

smaller pots = smaller roots = smaller yield
some people in here use as large as 3 gallon with soil

you need to find your own sweet spot to suit your needs.
for me its 3-4L airpots .. which would be about the equivalent of 5-7L normal pots.

some prefer tall skinny pots.. some prefer wide low pots.
all of these have the potential to affect how your plant turns out.



scroglodyte said:


> about 1.5L i'm guessing. maybe 2


----------



## scroglodyte (Oct 25, 2012)

thanks..............3gal grow bags it is...................


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 25, 2012)

Combine the extremes, and you will have the true center. 



scroglodyte said:


> thanks..............3gal grow bags it is...................


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 25, 2012)

I grew 20 auto easy Ryder in a 2l pots that didn't even have drain holes and averaged 23gs a plant they were autos but its basically the same but longer 20/4lighing schedule. Airpots allow you to use a smaller pot for I reckon you could get away with a 2 litre airpot


----------



## scroglodyte (Oct 25, 2012)

i have a bunch of 3gal ags i'm not using. 
i have 11 un-sexed bagseed from a great bag of mids. looking for 4 females to flower under about 280W of cfl's. looking for a quick turnaround on some dank. my outdoor project let me down and i'm smoking pot lite.....lol.


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 25, 2012)

Anyone have any idea about the Coco???


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 25, 2012)

never heard of it, doesn't sound like pure coco though.. may have been some kind of mix I guess.



Serial Violator said:


> Anyone have any idea about the Coco???


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 25, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> smaller pots = smaller roots = smaller yield
> some people in here use as large as 3 gallon with soil
> 
> you need to find your own sweet spot to suit your needs.
> ...


 I use 7 or 10 gallons, the 10 I usually keep for 2-3 reg seeds but often endup with 1 female in the 10 gallons, they love it


----------



## Yah (Oct 25, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> smaller pots = smaller roots = smaller yield
> some people in here use as large as 3 gallon with soil
> 
> you need to find your own sweet spot to suit your needs.
> ...


 Can I use coco in airpots?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 25, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Anyone have any idea about the Coco???


I would find a friend who speaks spanish (you've got to have at least one), then give the place a call and ask about it. Do you remember what street you were on?


----------



## cletusboost (Oct 25, 2012)

Coco is the most badass, if ur in a small place. With the right nutes..... The most bad ass bitches.....


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 25, 2012)

Hell yes. Very popular choice



Yah said:


> Can I use coco in airpots?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2012)

best results i've had so far is coco n airpots. it's a bit messy to setup but after a watering it's good. i went with 6L but probably should have gone 10L though i've not ad any issues with 6.


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 26, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I would find a friend who speaks spanish (you've got to have at least one), then give the place a call and ask about it. Do you remember what street you were on?


Possibly going back out there very soon so will go in and have a proper look


----------



## Tiktok (Oct 26, 2012)

Miracle grow has a coco product that is nuted. I just finished a full grow with it from seed. It works great but you have to stay on top of your watering, ph'ing, and temps. I had some leaf burn near the end but everything came out great.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Oct 29, 2012)

Skunk #1, chopped Saturday, 450g wet.............about 2.5 oz dry me thinks


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 29, 2012)

UKHomeGrow said:


> Skunk #1, chopped Saturday, 450g wet.............about 2.5 oz dry me thinks
> 
> View attachment 2390714View attachment 2390715


450g wet? In a 12-12 light cycle? wow haha.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Oct 29, 2012)

hsfkush said:


> 450g wet? In a 12-12 light cycle? wow haha.


And what have you grown?


----------



## birdmananyweather (Oct 29, 2012)

UKHomeGrow said:


> Skunk #1, chopped Saturday, 450g wet.............about 2.5 oz dry me thinks
> 
> View attachment 2390714View attachment 2390715





i was always taught to guess closer to 1/4th wet weight (minus stem for us 12/12 growers) but i would say 112g dry  great job buddy!


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 29, 2012)

Find on average its about 20% of wet weight..
UKHG's nugs look quite dense.. i reckon about 3zip
Start taking bets for final weigh in lol 



birdmananyweather said:


> i was always taught to guess closer to 1/4th wet weight (minus stem for us 12/12 growers) but i would say 112g dry  great job buddy!


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Oct 29, 2012)

birdmananyweather said:


> i was always taught to guess closer to 1/4th wet weight (minus stem for us 12/12 growers) but i would say 112g dry  great job buddy!


Cheers mate, hope it tastes as good as it looks!

I usually use the divide by 4 rule too..........last plant was bang on

I love 12/12 from seed  Im taking down a plant every 4 weeks at the minute


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Oct 29, 2012)

Ill put a pic of my cheese bomb on some time this week, she is a beast compared to the other plants I have grown.

The plants usually top out at around 22", she has hit 28" and has 4 weeks left.


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 29, 2012)

Is there a particular type which is best for 12/12? Being that Indica are shorter plants usually, would they be better for the 12/12 cycle or is it anything can produce decent results?


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Oct 30, 2012)

6 weeks from seed, 4 weeks from flower. The vortex and critical kush are even in height at around 3 feet. The super haze is around a foot taller. The CK has the nicest looking buds so far. Not much smell at all yet from any of them.

At this point I'm running 3 induction bulbs totaling about 200w. Plants are in 6L airpots and I'm watering every 2 or 3 days, although the SH is becoming more thirsty with her size. No cropping or training of any kind this time.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 30, 2012)

THey look super healthy. nice work bro. Is that the light they'll be running till the end?


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 30, 2012)

View attachment 2392168View attachment 2392179View attachment 2392178View attachment 2392177View attachment 2392176View attachment 2392175View attachment 2392174View attachment 2392173View attachment 2392172View attachment 2392170View attachment 2392169View attachment 2392166View attachment 2392171View attachment 2392167View attachment 2392180These came down yesterday 2 lemon, 1 querkle, 1thc bomb, 1 lsd and 1 kiwi


----------



## IndicusMaximus (Oct 30, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> View attachment 2392168View attachment 2392179View attachment 2392178View attachment 2392177View attachment 2392176View attachment 2392175View attachment 2392174View attachment 2392173View attachment 2392172View attachment 2392170View attachment 2392169View attachment 2392166View attachment 2392171View attachment 2392167View attachment 2392180These came down yesterday 2 lemon, 1 querkle, 1thc bomb, 1 lsd and 1 kiwi


I wanna be just like you when I "grow" up...very nice bro!


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 30, 2012)

My latest 12/12 from seed grown under 100% LEDs (FERO/AREA 51)



K-Train (green house, she was not quite ready but started to grow pollen sacks...)


View attachment 2392857View attachment 2392858View attachment 2392859View attachment 2392860View attachment 2392861


Agent Orange TGA Best 12/12 to this day 620 grams wet ... I won't scale her dry because too much of her will be gone so let's say she was a 5.5 oz beauty 



Happy Growing 


EDIT: AO on the drying rack...


----------



## cereberal (Oct 31, 2012)

Gret thread Del

I have a quick question for you regarding the envirolight you use to start off your plants.

What is the spectrum of that bulb-red or blue?


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Oct 31, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> My latest 12/12 from seed grown under 100% LEDs (FERO/AREA 51)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long from the time it sprouted did you take this plant?


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 31, 2012)

I dont keep track of time, probably around 100 days it takes 30-40 days to show sex from seed and they sometime take a little longer to be ready than if you would have vegged them.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Oct 31, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> THey look super healthy. nice work bro. Is that the light they'll be running till the end?


Thanks jig. I'm running three induction bulbs, 40w, 50w and 120w start to finish.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2012)

Enduroxx. Your bud is making your beer look small! Awesome stuff bro.


----------



## Serial Violator (Nov 1, 2012)

Right so looks like we've bought a bar in Spain and will be moving out there in the next month(wtf). Don't know what in going to do with my latest crop, I want to take it with me but unsure about how to get it there. I could try and stash a bit in the luggage(dodgy) plug as mush as I can(not that up for it) or try and send multiple packages by mail( favourite idea). Anyone else have any ideas the best way to get it over or if its really worth it at all. Thanks


----------



## hsfkush (Nov 1, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Right so looks like we've bought a bar in Spain and will be moving out there in the next month(wtf). Don't know what in going to do with my latest crop, I want to take it with me but unsure about how to get it there. I could try and stash a bit in the luggage(dodgy) plug as mush as I can(not that up for it) or try and send multiple packages by mail( favourite idea). Anyone else have any ideas the best way to get it over or if its really worth it at all. Thanks


Me personally, I'd just chop it, bin it, move out there and start again, good outdoor climate too.


----------



## Serial Violator (Nov 1, 2012)

Are you mental?? There's no way I'm binning £2000 minimum of bud


----------



## scroglodyte (Nov 1, 2012)

i started a 12/12 FS venture. 11 seeds from a bag of mids that was loud and tasty. i'm looking for 4 girls out of the 11. running a CFL array in a grow box 3' x 4' x 5'tall; the scrog cave
really interested in trying this method, and will post progress on here, if okay. do people top in 12/12? i guess early would be the way to go.


----------



## hsfkush (Nov 1, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Are you mental?? There's no way I'm binning £2000 minimum of bud


Well, the likely hood that you'll get £2000 worth of bud through an airport is very very slim. I just don't see a logical and safe way to get your stuff from your location to Spain. The penalty for smuggling is much higher than cultivation.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2012)

be better off hashing it and posting it. but there's the complication of who to send it to. weed is legal in spain. you could just sell it and buy some when you arrive


----------



## HotShot7414 (Nov 1, 2012)

I guess i should have posted thee pics her instead of the other 12/12 thread

View attachment 2394456View attachment 2394457View attachment 2394458View attachment 2394459View attachment 2394460

BTW this plant stress hermed and i cut all the lower branches since they were the only ones to have balls and yes she is only in a 2 liter pop bottle lol but thats not the reason she small (Genetics Pure Indica)


----------



## cletusboost (Nov 1, 2012)

Naked bowl shots? Hell yes? WTF


----------



## Serial Violator (Nov 1, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> be better off hashing it and posting it. but there's the complication of who to send it to. weed is legal in spain. you could just sell it and buy some when you arrive


Selling it and buying some out there is the best option, I Just want to smoke own crop.


----------



## Serial Violator (Nov 1, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> i started a 12/12 FS venture. 11 seeds from a bag of mids that was loud and tasty. i'm looking for 4 girls out of the 11. running a CFL array in a grow box 3' x 4' x 5'tall; the scrog cave
> really interested in trying this method, and will post progress on here, if okay. do people top in 12/12? i guess early would be the way to go.


Ive topped a couple of plants but I reckon lsting is the way to go


----------



## scroglodyte (Nov 1, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Ive topped a couple of plants but I reckon lsting is the way to go


thanks, mr blob


----------



## Serial Violator (Nov 1, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> thanks, mr blob


Lol I don't get it


----------



## Serial Violator (Nov 1, 2012)

Sorry,me being slow I get it now lol


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 1, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you could just sell it and buy some when you arrive


THis is what i would do. Risk/ Reward.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2012)

totally, taking it with is asking for it, especially if your going there to work. i've no idea how tight the postal service is over there. you could probably get away with it hashed.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Nov 2, 2012)

UKHomeGrow said:


> Critical Kush in COCO using HESI nutes, 8 weeks of flowering will be up around the 25th.....so far only clear and cloudy trich's. Stands 19" tall. My best plant to date.........by a long shot!
> 
> View attachment 2324791View attachment 2324790View attachment 2324792



How was the smoke on this one? I've got one going now...


----------



## mr.green123 (Nov 2, 2012)

what part of Spain you moving to mate all my family leave in Spain and i spend alot of time out there weed is only cheap over there and the stuff we were getting last month was amazing you will love it out there plenty of grow shops and they have a uk cannabis club out there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2012)

BB are thinking of doing the Spannabliss cup over there next year


----------



## Serial Violator (Nov 2, 2012)

mr.green123 said:


> what part of Spain you moving to mate all my family leave in Spain and i spend alot of time out there weed is only cheap over there and the stuff we were getting last month was amazing you will love it out there plenty of grow shops and they have a uk cannabis club out there


Moving to Alicante, I had a mate living near barca and he was paying &#8364;3 a g but was getting a barbatba time. That was really wince and outdoor


----------



## lycanhall (Nov 2, 2012)

del66666 said:


> Hi guys and girls, thought id start a thread for all you people who grow 12-12 from seed, feel free to post pics and any info you feel may be of use. my first pics are of my cheese fro gh in coco.



can i ask all your plants look like they have just one stem, am i seeing them right?
plus im trying 12/12 from seed but on auto's NL ( first time in doors for me )


----------



## doniawon (Nov 2, 2012)

lycanhall said:


> can i ask all your plants look like they have just one stem, am i seeing them right?
> plus im trying 12/12 from seed but on auto's NL ( first time in doors for me )


you should maybe rethink going 12/12 with an auto. Since it is an auto flowering variety the lack of light would be detrimental


----------



## lycanhall (Nov 2, 2012)

doniawon said:


> you should maybe rethink going 12/12 with an auto. Since it is an auto flowering variety the lack of light would be detrimental


thanks for that


----------



## Nolunch05 (Nov 3, 2012)

Alright I am pretty new to this homegrown process and from what I know I started ate in the year. Because of the late start and me choosing to put no additional effort on lighting, additional nutes things like that I am going a 12/12 from seed growth cycle. 


This is sort of an accidental baby experiment.. i randomly threw about 10-12 random seeds; a couple different strands of kush, some fruity isn, and I happened to find one seed of Qleaner from my medical grade. so I TRULY don't know what the hell this plant will be, I'm just hoping for a busty little lady!!


It was grown in a house plant pot so the little guy stretched his ass off to get sunlight He appears healthy except I have noticed the clover leaves losing color turning a little brown. is that normal???


My wife says I should repot it in a different pot so it can "yield more" is that right? also if I plant it in a new pot does anyone have any suggestions on how to do this as stressless on the plant as possible?? Any tips would definitely help!!

you can see the browning of the clover leaves pretty good in the third pic..


----------



## powerslide (Nov 3, 2012)

Nolunch05 said:


> Alright I am pretty new to this homegrown process and from what I know I started ate in the year. Because of the late start and me choosing to put no additional effort on lighting, additional nutes things like that I am going a 12/12 from seed growth cycle.
> 
> 
> This is sort of an accidental baby experiment.. i randomly threw about 10-12 random seeds; a couple different strands of kush, some fruity isn, and I happened to find one seed of Qleaner from my medical grade. so I TRULY don't know what the hell this plant will be, I'm just hoping for a busty little lady!!
> ...


Start a new thread u have many issues


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Nov 5, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> How was the smoke on this one? I've got one going now...


Beautiful, finishing the last nug up now. Very nice mellow stone, takes some effort to get off of the sofa but not too much 

Will def be growing this again.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Nov 5, 2012)

UKHomeGrow said:


> Beautiful, finishing the last nug up now. Very nice mellow stone, takes some effort to get off of the sofa but not too much
> 
> Will def be growing this again.



Sounds great! Mine is just now starting to smell and fill out her main cola, started her on P/K today.








Should be a nice holiday treat!


----------



## del66666 (Nov 5, 2012)

lycanhall said:


> can i ask all your plants look like they have just one stem, am i seeing them right?
> plus im trying 12/12 from seed but on auto's NL ( first time in doors for me )


some grow with just a cola and some spread and get bushy, but yes you are seeing them right....


----------



## cONkey (Nov 5, 2012)

delboy i miss u, when i see you post i get all excited. 
i got my 12/12 ers up and rockin baby!
and some bubblebombs in the mix.
check up my new journal sweetcakes.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 5, 2012)

I concur... it's a relief to know he's still lurkin' around somewhere 



cONkey said:


> delboy i miss u, when i see you post i get all excited.
> i got my 12/12 ers up and rockin baby!
> and some bubblebombs in the mix.
> check up my new journal sweetcakes.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 5, 2012)

sad news boys and girls.. the strawberry cheesecake (exo cheese x black rose)
decided to throw out a couple of nuts at week 6 and had to be taken down early to avoid cross pollination
not sure why yet, as the other strains didn't have the same issue.

strange thing is it looked extremely close to being ready as you can see below, think we just lost a bit of finishing weight
will be trying to run the clone again to see if it has the same problem

haven't tried the smoke yet, waiting for it to cure a bit.


----------



## cONkey (Nov 5, 2012)

looks like an amazing smoke Manzie!! beautiful grow you should be proud! im sure it will be a totally wicked high. I have my strawberry cheezecake incubating in the tron ready for transplant any day now. I will be so happy if it comes anywhere near as pretty as yourz.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2012)

pisser, does look near ready. somethings just aint meant to be, still looks like canny smoke to me. nice shots too btw


----------



## errb (Nov 5, 2012)

great pics mantiszn! be sure to tell us how it tastes first time round. 

E.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Nov 6, 2012)

I would've done some gender re-assignment surgery on that one!


----------



## del66666 (Nov 6, 2012)

cONkey said:


> delboy i miss u, when i see you post i get all excited.
> i got my 12/12 ers up and rockin baby!
> and some bubblebombs in the mix.
> check up my new journal sweetcakes.


coolio..... i just popped a bubblebomb too...........first in a long time....been doing loads of different strains..hows things with you....looking forward to seeing more of your work, hows those snakes?


----------



## del66666 (Nov 6, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> sad news boys and girls.. the strawberry cheesecake (exo cheese x black rose)
> decided to throw out a couple of nuts at week 6 and had to be taken down early to avoid cross pollination
> not sure why yet, as the other strains didn't have the same issue.
> 
> ...


looks a bloody good un mate, your still hard at it then....


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Nov 6, 2012)

Week 4 of 12-12 from clone. Just doing some experimenting. There are 20 per tub. 0 day veg.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 6, 2012)

kinda  ...sorta a remote deal at the moment
just found out today that the tent actually had a light leak  
which is probably the likely cause of the herm.. which is good because it means it's probably not genetics

will be rigging up locally again real soon. few more weeks
going to be running a cut of it here, so will be able to keep a closer eye on her
will also be running some BB gear, possibly some blue pit and maybe a bubblebomb too

what you had running of late del?




del66666 said:


> looks a bloody good un mate, your still hard at it then....


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Nov 7, 2012)

Cheese Bomb, around 3 weeks left............small one is Pineapple Chunk, flowering started over the weekend.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Nov 7, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Find on average its about 20% of wet weight..
> UKHG's nugs look quite dense.. i reckon about 3zip
> Start taking bets for final weigh in lol


Final weight.......106g

Damn fine smoke


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice haul bud.
Damn that means that birdman won the bet 

although reckon you are the real winner here lol



UKHomeGrow said:


> Final weight.......106g
> 
> Damn fine smoke


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Nov 7, 2012)

There's still hope for us over here in the states! 

This revolution has just begun!

[video=dailymotion;xzk2i]http://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/xzk2i?theme=spring&foreground=%23C2E165&highlight=%23809443&background=%23232912&logo=0&hideInfos=1[/video]


----------



## del66666 (Nov 7, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> kinda  ...sorta a remote deal at the moment
> just found out today that the tent actually had a light leak
> which is probably the likely cause of the herm.. which is good because it means it's probably not genetics
> 
> ...


to name a few either running or run.....white widow...blue widow....ak sour....sour jack...cheese candy.....blue dream....cluster bomb....critical mass.....blue hash....thc bomb.....pineapple skunk.....kiwi skunk.....blue mystic.....sour diesel......madness......industrial plant...tai lemon something or other.......super skunk ....skunk number 1.....there are more but my mind is blank at the mo


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 7, 2012)

not many growers can say that they are currently growing that many strains, even commercial growers!!


----------



## Ganjapussy (Nov 7, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> not many growers can say that they are currently growing that many strains, even commercial growers!!



Oh you are here. I was just gonna throw up your journal, and tell everyone to grow with LED. LOL small forum....


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2012)

if u got room for twenty plants u have room for twenty different strains


----------



## Serial Violator (Nov 7, 2012)

It's all about multiple strains, in jars at the moment ive got Chernobyl, confidential cheese, sage, SLH, kiwi skunk, lemon skunk, LSD Querkle, qleaner and thc bomb. Maybe a little too much for myself lol


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm running 9 different strains at the moment. Del, how do you like the Blue Hash, mine took off like a rocket. By far the strongest looking in my room.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 7, 2012)

You guys are giving me Major Strain envy. I only got two going. 

Props to all the multi multi strain growers. THat's cool.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2012)

over the years i've lost count of what i've grown. think my top end was about 50 plants and at least 15 strains. it's too much work trying to balance that many feeds tho now i try and keep it to about a half dozen. you know how that goes though....


----------



## hsfkush (Nov 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> over the years i've lost count of what i've grown. think my top end was about 50 plants and at least 15 strains. it's too much work trying to balance that many feeds tho now i try and keep it to about a half dozen. you know how that goes though....


Damn, I think I'll stick to my 1 strain(4 plants) at a time. Sounds too hectic!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2012)

can be, and canopy management hahah forget it. think i have about 8-9 diff strains on the go at the moment, pheno hunting. 12 in flower and probably another 15 in veg. keep telling myself i'll cut down when i find the keepers and do trees but never seems to happen.


----------



## hsfkush (Nov 8, 2012)

With 12/12 from seed, do you transplant or put them in a larger pot due to the short space of time it takes to complete?

Thanks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2012)

ah sorry i'm not 12/12 from seed, just like to keep abreast of what folks are up to, my bad.


----------



## Pirax (Nov 8, 2012)

this is a 12-12fs white widow(?) seed. Got it from a non-reputable seller so it could be anything, though it is definitely leaning sativa. 
This pic is a lil bit old, buds are more connected and filled, and dense  Its pretty crazy how dense these buds are with less than 150w of cfls

its planted in a 2l hempy, but the bottle is cut in half to reduce height.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 8, 2012)

shame about the nuts on that cheesecake. I'm undecided myself whether it is the light leak or the genetics. I'm thinking genetics though, prior to shutting my grow down i threw 20 of em into 12/12 from seed and there were a whole bunch of herms from the get go. Looks good though. And hey, even the DOG throws out nanners so could still be a viable one still, time will tell. Got a few thousand of the seeds so gonna plant many of em out at some point anyway and see if there is something worth holding onto and working with


----------



## del66666 (Nov 8, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> I'm running 9 different strains at the moment. Del, how do you like the Blue Hash, mine took off like a rocket. By far the strongest looking in my room.


its a good one mate......very impressed with it.....pretty quick flowering plant as i remember.....


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 8, 2012)

Here is glimpse into what's going in my 12/12 fs gardens ( Some of the younger plants under the 2 AF600 were actually 12/12 from babies but pretty close to be from seed. The mature Agent Orange were from seed.

Whats coming next... (Dr. Grinspoons, Afghan, bluecityDiesel, Haoma, Grapegod, White widow, Medicine, 3d, Chemo)
View attachment 2402924View attachment 2402925

I will start using my tent for breeding 12/12 fs style, so I had to move a few plants last night and took a few shots of the AOs in front of my super black background...
View attachment 2402931View attachment 2402930 this next one is actually 2 agent orange in the same container

The chemo with very few seeds from a male Agent Orange (first experience with breeding)


Violator Kush looking very promising...
View attachment 2402927

And just 2 shots of how messy it can get when you are addicted to 12/12 fs, it can get messy with a very akward canopy... but hey, I smoke so many different strains, its so worth it!!! (in here we have violator kush, channel+, God lemon skunk, agent orange and the original UBC Chemo,... the real deal!!
View attachment 2402926View attachment 2402929

Happy Growing everyone


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2012)

man dr grinspoon 12/12 from seed might only yield about an 8th. agent oranges look nice man.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 8, 2012)

del66666 said:


> to name a few either running or run.....white widow...blue widow....ak sour....sour jack...cheese candy.....blue dream....cluster bomb....critical mass.....blue hash....thc bomb.....pineapple skunk.....kiwi skunk.....blue mystic.....sour diesel......madness......industrial plant...tai lemon something or other.......super skunk ....skunk number 1.....there are more but my mind is blank at the mo


just found a load of empty packs to remind me.....the list continues but they didnt all make it through flower....veneno......the church....chronic.....ams.....afghan kush....mk ultra......grapefruit krush.....moby dick.......strawberry blue.....trinity kush......blueberry gum.....og kush.......chemdawg.......


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 8, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man dr grinspoon 12/12 from seed might only yield about an 8th. agent oranges look nice man.


haha I think its probably the only way to grow this plant indoor!! 12/12 fs will take about 4-5months!!! I heard lots of bad things about it so I am excited to watch them (2 of them) grow!! They are showing off their sativa genetic by being 4 times the size as everything else in the garden at the moment, I really dont give a damn about the yield, but I think it will be ok... it will be more than an eight even if the buds are pea size man look at the plants! (do I have to say where they are in the room? same container, 15 gallon smart pot) The way I do 12/12 fs, I get my best yield from sativas. I know this one is a shitty yielding strain but I think it will be better than most indicas, ... only it will take twice the time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2012)

I tried it in the dam last year and it was nice smoke. not stellar for the hype but definitely good smoke. tbh i was that high anyway it was just mixing in with the other stones. i was just joking bout an 1/8 lol should be a bit more for sure


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Nov 8, 2012)

My grow space is less than a square meter. At one point I had 4 or 5 plants crammed in there! Right now there's 3, prob should keep it down to 1 or 2 but...many strains/little time!

Here they are at just about 7 weeks from seed, nice and cozy...








The super haze is 4 1/2' tall, I finally supercropped her top and that made her hit the brakes. 


Top cola of the critical kush, hopefully it will fill out nicely...








Really, growing this shit is so easy, especially on 12/12-fs!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 8, 2012)

That is a hell of a plant for 12/12 form seed  Good work!


----------



## Campo Cultivator (Nov 8, 2012)

hey Mr E once again impressed ok so i'm interested enough to give it a try at least the 12/12 from seed part on a small scale after watching this thread for a few months now
Ive been given some cheese no 1 from kaliman seeds and I think I would like to 12/12 them and possibly introduce the cheese strain with my Petite Blanc auto( I have permission ) stabilse the auto gene and and see what comes out of it 
so I have a 3 ft x 3ft breeding area and I am going to run the cheese from seed on a 12/12 use one of my females and a male cheese no 1 cross and take the fertilsed auto back into the veg room
how many females do you think I will need to fill up that area does 15 seem like a sensible number ? Im not sure how big this strain will grow from 12/12 however it may give me an idea of how it will behave as a auto


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 8, 2012)

I dont know the strain, if it has a lot of sativas in it, 4-8 plants would be more appropriate for 3x3. If they are pure indicas 15 would be packed but probably ok. 

I might chopped down my first petite blanche tonight, the runt, the nicer one has another week to go and they smell fantastik... I am gonna have to try it again without fucking up at the start and with better lighting. The runt was mostly under the HSS so it might not have been a runt under a FERO hehe.

Looks like we both have a 3x3 breeding room for the winter campo!! Next time it will be my turn to send you some of my own 

EDIT

If they are reg seeds I guess you could easily start 20 seeds for your 3x3 breeding project ^?


----------



## TrueMarleyMan (Nov 8, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what size pot is efficient for 12/12 grow? We talking 10" pot or 12-13" pot? or...larger? Thanks


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 8, 2012)

soil = bigger pots = bigger yield. For 12/12 from seed, the diminished return is from around 7 gallons when grown in supersoil in my opinion/experience. I am sure lots of people are pulling similar yield in smaller containers... would be curious to see what people getting 1/4lbs + are using. My best plants are 1/4lbs in a 7gallons and 5.5oz in 10 gallons. Still experimenting though but if you can deal with the humidity or if you are only growing 1-2 plants I would strongly recommend using as big as you can up to 10 gallons.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 8, 2012)

My first 12/12 from seed. Not sure how far along. Id say 6 weeks of flower. Probably a 9 weeker. Vegged in 12/12 for a month. Unfortunately it sat in a party cup for 2 weeks. Then transplanted into a 3 gal. 

My breed. Fruity Pebbles Kush ( Master kush x raspberry cough). Smell like sweet fruit punch. Frostiest strain that Ive ever done. Its 22 inches tall. Single cola with 4 small secondary branches with big buds too.


----------



## TrueMarleyMan (Nov 8, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> soil = bigger pots = bigger yield. For 12/12 from seed, the diminished return is from around 7 gallons when grown in supersoil in my opinion/experience. I am sure lots of people are pulling similar yield in smaller containers... would be curious to see what people getting 1/4lbs + are using. My best plants are 1/4lbs in a 7gallons and 5.5oz in 10 gallons. Still experimenting though but if you can deal with the humidity or if you are only growing 1-2 plants I would strongly recommend using as big as you can up to 10 gallons.


Whoa! That big of pot even for 12/12? So how tall can they get in a 7-10 gallon pot?


----------



## powerslide (Nov 8, 2012)

TrueMarleyMan said:


> Can anyone tell me what size pot is efficient for 12/12 grow? We talking 10" pot or 12-13" pot? or...larger? Thanks


I have found the bigger the pot the longer the flower so it seems. I ran Sweet Deep grapefruit some in 1gal some in 3gal. I am chopping the 1gals tomorrow and the 3gals appear to have another week maybe two. I am running Coco w/ some perlite

edit to add that i think 2gals is a happy medium. I started 3 NL from homegrown fanta seeds and 2 are in solid pots and 1 is in air pot all 2gal. Airpot hasnt stretched as bad. Not sure how del and these guys are keeping plants so short all of mine are blowing up to 3ft or higher.


----------



## klitwestwood (Nov 8, 2012)

im a new grower and after reading this journal ive decided to try the 12/12 with 3 nirvana northern lights.difference is id set them in soil+perlite before i got here and i cant afford to change atm. my grow tent is only 3ftx 3ft x 5ft tall. im on a sunmaster dual spectrum with 2 fans.ive also put 1 of them in my wardrobe under a blue 125 cfl to keep as a mother.
my question is.has anyone any experience of growing this method in soil as i note you all use hydr-canna etc? any advice would be very nuch appreciated.


----------



## lowblower (Nov 9, 2012)

i got 1x LA confidential, 1x nirvana white rhino and 1x nirvana ak48 on the way! But im gonna veg them to the first node, then top them and immediately switch to 12/12. So not technically a 12/12 from seed, but i think having many thin branches will make managing multi strains in a small space a bit easier. will be abit like a SOG (in my mind that is)


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 9, 2012)

TrueMarleyMan said:


> Whoa! That big of pot even for 12/12? So how tall can they get in a 7-10 gallon pot?


yes big containers have worked for me very well... I dont want to stir people in wrong direction and I dont recommend doing this if you cant deal with the humidity.

That is why I am asking who else can pull 1/4 lbs + 12/12 fs and what size container they use because so far I have done it 7 gallons smart pot no smaller. Also I am using my own supersoil which is fairly weak, if you feed bottled nutrients 5 gallons would give great results but still might be overkill.


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 9, 2012)

lowblower said:


> i got 1x LA confidential, 1x nirvana white rhino and 1x nirvana ak48 on the way! But im gonna veg them to the first node, then top them and immediately switch to 12/12. So not technically a 12/12 from seed, but i think having many thin branches will make managing multi strains in a small space a bit easier. will be abit like a SOG (in my mind that is)


I think that if you switch to 12/12 before the plant is mature enough to flower, it's basically the same as 12/12 from seed


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 9, 2012)

pulled over 1/4 lb in 6L (1.6gal) airpot - coco
but had overkill lighting 

think the tent may be going up again this weekend *fingers crossed*



Endur0xX said:


> yes big containers have worked for me very well... I dont want to stir people in wrong direction and I dont recommend doing this if you cant deal with the humidity.
> 
> That is why I am asking who else can pull 1/4 lbs + 12/12 fs and what size container they use because so far I have done it 7 gallons smart pot no smaller. Also I am using my own supersoil which is fairly weak, if you feed bottled nutrients 5 gallons would give great results but still might be overkill.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 9, 2012)

I got nearly 3 oz's off a LST'ed Lemon Haze in a 1.7 gallon container


----------



## a187soto (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm beggining a 12/12 grow here and I'm wondering as for nutes, is it alright to use some veg nutes then switch to bloom nutes?


----------



## del66666 (Nov 10, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> pulled over 1/4 lb in 6L (1.6gal) airpot - coco
> but had overkill lighting
> 
> think the tent may be going up again this weekend *fingers crossed*


hello mantiszn, i never use more than a 10 litre pot......plenty big enough dont you reckon mate..


----------



## del66666 (Nov 10, 2012)

a187soto said:


> I'm beggining a 12/12 grow here and I'm wondering as for nutes, is it alright to use some veg nutes then switch to bloom nutes?


veg nutes til its a couple of weeks in flower then change to bloom......keeps it looking greener...


----------



## del66666 (Nov 10, 2012)

TrueMarleyMan said:


> Can anyone tell me what size pot is efficient for 12/12 grow? We talking 10" pot or 12-13" pot? or...larger? Thanks


10 litre is excellent.....even 6 is good......


----------



## del66666 (Nov 10, 2012)

small pots can be ok.......


----------



## cONkey (Nov 10, 2012)

HI 12/12 ERS! i got a new cyclops bowl and my 2 tents 12/12 i got bubbblebombs, exodus cheezies, psycho suprise. deep blue, starburst haze, strawberry cheesecake, purple le pew,doggies nuts, sour cherry! in coco. they all look TERRIFIC right now!!!have a nice weekend!! happy gardening!


----------



## scroglodyte (Nov 10, 2012)

i don't know how they don't get root-bound 
amazing


----------



## cONkey (Nov 10, 2012)

its simply mind blowing only a master of the craft can perform such magic


----------



## cONkey (Nov 10, 2012)

i wonder if the roots are growning down through the little pot and into the upside down pot with some sort of speacial hydroponics root boosting system.


----------



## scroglodyte (Nov 10, 2012)

cONkey said:


> its simply mind blowing only a master of the craft can perform such magic


rubbish, luv. its horticulture, not alchemy, lol. Del must be very attentive to those small pots. hard work; not magic. am i wrong, Del?


----------



## del66666 (Nov 10, 2012)

cONkey said:


> HI 12/12 ERS! i got a new cyclops bowl and my 2 tents 12/12 i got bubbblebombs, exodus cheezies, psycho suprise. deep blue, starburst haze, strawberry cheesecake, purple le pew,doggies nuts, sour cherry! in coco. they all look TERRIFIC right now!!!have a nice weekend!! happy gardening!
> 
> View attachment 2405053View attachment 2405050View attachment 2405051
> 
> ...


nice selection you got there, especially that bubblebomb.......have you tried kiwiskunk yet?


----------



## scroglodyte (Nov 10, 2012)

cONkey said:


> i wonder if the roots are growning down through the little pot and into the upside down pot with some sort of speacial hydroponics root boosting system.


ask him..............................


----------



## scroglodyte (Nov 10, 2012)

i'm new to 12FS. i used 5gal bags 'cause i had them. i have small and big; no mediums like 10l. hafta pick some up.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 10, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> rubbish, luv. its horticulture, not alchemy, lol. Del must be very attentive to those small pots. hard work; not magic. am i wrong, Del?


i just leave it a nice saucer of milk to drink day and night , seems to do the trick.....


----------



## scroglodyte (Nov 10, 2012)

very cool method. i love passive systems.


----------



## cONkey (Nov 10, 2012)

oh of course. excuse me for my rudeness. do you use a special sort of hydroponics rooting system for excelorated growth in small pots?


----------



## cONkey (Nov 10, 2012)

hey t his is getting confusing .who whos who here. i cant keep up.lol but 
to answer ur question delboyski i have not tried kiwiskunk yet but would love to . do you know where i can get it?


----------



## cONkey (Nov 10, 2012)

del66666 said:


> i just leave it a nice saucer of milk to drink day and night , seems to do the trick.....


milk ? what kinda milk?


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 10, 2012)

mother's milk of course..



cONkey said:


> milk ? what kinda milk?


----------



## cONkey (Nov 10, 2012)

yeah right! i wonder if any wierdo has ever really tried that .


----------



## scroglodyte (Nov 10, 2012)

i believe they are sitting in saucers that get hit with water, acting as a passive reservoir. clay pots aid in wicking water upwards. at least that was my take.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 10, 2012)

cONkey said:


> hey t his is getting confusing .who whos who here. i cant keep up.lol but
> to answer ur question delboyski i have not tried kiwiskunk yet but would love to . do you know where i can get it?


life is confusing.. i have to get used to the new av and name....yeah come on manners please te he.....maybe father christmas will get you some kiwi............excellent short stocky, nice hard tight buds, got some regs going in for seed production....picture of one i did.....


----------



## del66666 (Nov 10, 2012)

cONkey said:


> milk ? what kinda milk?


the milk of human kindness of course.....


----------



## scroglodyte (Nov 10, 2012)

del66666 said:


> the milk of human kindness of course.....


that can be a dry well at times


----------



## del66666 (Nov 10, 2012)

cONkey said:


> yeah right! i wonder if any wierdo has ever really tried that .


there is bound to be 1........maybe even 2


----------



## del66666 (Nov 10, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> i believe they are sitting in saucers that get hit with water, acting as a passive reservoir. clay pots aid in wicking water upwards. at least that was my take.


correct, sitting in a saucer full of nutes at all times in coco....i bottom feed all my plants during the last 3 weeks with just the odd bathroom visit for a proper water


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Nov 10, 2012)

del66666 said:


> correct, sitting in a saucer full of nutes at all times in coco....i bottom feed all my plants during the last 3 weeks with just the odd bathroom visit for a proper water


hmm, might have to give that a try...I like the simplicity!


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Nov 10, 2012)

Accidentally left on a 15w incandescent ceiling light in my grow closet for 5 days 

lol I was wondering why my plants seemed to be in a state of suspended animation for the last few days, especially since I had just started P/K and they should be exploding!

ok, taking bets on what will happen as a result of this...


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 10, 2012)

I think it will just set you back a week maybe a little more.

Wow del. If I wasn't looking at those pictures, I wouldn't believe a plant like that could grow in a pot like that. Really disproves a lot of info about pot size. That's an amazingly impressive plant in my book.



scroglodyte said:


> rubbish, luv. its horticulture, not alchemy, lol. Del must be very attentive to those small pots. hard work; not magic. am i wrong, Del?


While I see what you are getting at I have to respectfully disagree. The way I look at it plants react to love and caring, just like they do temps or pH. You can say it's rubbish, but growing plants, really caring for anything living.... is truly magical.



del66666 said:


> the milk of human kindness of course.....


----------



## a187soto (Nov 10, 2012)

del66666 said:


> veg nutes til its a couple of weeks in flower then change to bloom......keeps it looking greener...


Thanks much


----------



## Serial Violator (Nov 10, 2012)

The 6l airpots that I've just used were plenty big enough I think, when i pulled apart the coco and root system they still had plenty more room to grow into.
I've just chopped 2 kiwi plants and had 2 phenos,1 lanky more sativa plant which I nearly got rid of early on glad I didn't, buds are a little airy but the smoke is lovely, the other is just as nice but tighter buds and much more indica.


----------



## elchupacabra (Nov 11, 2012)

hey del, i grow 12/12 from seed as well...not by choice but because i live in the tropics and i grow outdoors. : )
i have some absolutely massive landrace plants going on because i have between 11.5/12.5 and 12.5/11.5 all year
round...with average night temps in winter 15 C or above. the summer is when i really have issues, everything
except my landraces get really overwhelmed by the heat, averages around 39 - 40C in the daytime...
but regardless, i'm starting my winter grow soon, and i was just about to order seeds...any idea of high yielding
strains for 12/12 from seed? space/height aren't an issue for me at all.

here are some pics of my plants. i grow in 100% organic. coco peat makes up about 40-50% of my soil mix,
the rest consisting of primarily worm castings and organic additives. bit of sand for drainage

this is my largest landrace plant, started flowering recently, i'm guessing she'll go on till jan or so
been growing her since end of june i think, she's in a 100 litre mix of the growing medium in a space
enclosed by bricks


here's another landrace, this one's been goin since july, a bit more than a month ago
she started looking like this and i don't know what the hell is wrong with her but
she's growing, just slow and not getting any better...



now for the juicy stuff (but a lot smaller)
here's a pic of my colombian sativa and skunk, both grown 12/12 from seed
yes pictures are sideways, sorry


here's a picture of a dinafem freebie, blue widow, also 12/12 from seed


most of my seeds bought online, the plants RARELY if ever cross a foot when they're done
apart from a couple of mandala seeds i grew...any idea why? my yield is so scrimpy with
these plants, maybe about 20-25 grams dry...any advice del? or anyone really haha


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 11, 2012)

Agent Orange from TGA has been my biggest yielder 12/12 from seed... AWESOME SMOKE


----------



## lowblower (Nov 11, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> i'm new to 12FS. i used 5gal bags 'cause i had them. i have small and big; no mediums like 10l. hafta pick some up.


I think im gonna jus ditch my three 3gal smart pots and get five 2gal pots = more flavours!!! Seems like 2gal is more than enough by the looks of things here


----------



## lowblower (Nov 11, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Right so looks like we've bought a bar in Spain and will be moving out there in the next month(wtf). Don't know what in going to do with my latest crop, I want to take it with me but unsure about how to get it there. I could try and stash a bit in the luggage(dodgy) plug as mush as I can(not that up for it) or try and send multiple packages by mail( favourite idea). Anyone else have any ideas the best way to get it over or if its really worth it at all. Thanks


Mail it to me, ill take good care of her hehe but seriously I wouldn't recommend trying to import it. £2000 of bud will sell reaaaal quick! Grow some more when you get there!


----------



## lowblower (Nov 11, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> I think that if you switch to 12/12 before the plant is mature enough to flower, it's basically the same as 12/12 from seed


so you guys won't throw rocks at me?? Gonna switch my 3gals for 2gal smartpots and throw a rocklock femmed in there too. I think a fem sour kush would also be just taking the piss in a 1x 0.5 m floor space under 2x 250 cfl's ? I think i might just try it. Gonna be starting in around 2 weeks. Waiting for a couple of stubborn ULH plants to finish up then a weeks drying! Can't wait to join in here im practically convulsing


----------



## scroglodyte (Nov 11, 2012)

do most 12FS folks prune bottom axillary branches, and just flower the main cola?


----------



## Serial Violator (Nov 11, 2012)

lowblower said:


> Mail it to me, ill take good care of her hehe but seriously I wouldn't recommend trying to import it. £2000 of bud will sell reaaaal quick! Grow some more when you get there!


Most of it's gone already and yeah that's the plan


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 11, 2012)

SV, feel free to send it my way!!! I'll make sure it's well taken care of


----------



## elchupacabra (Nov 11, 2012)

did you consider making cannabutter and baking something with it and taking that with you? it's definitely nowhere near as satisfying as a smoke in my opinion, but seems like the best way to save your thc...the other thing you could do is make hash and take that with you, it's a lot less dodgy transporting something that looks like a small chocolate


----------



## elchupacabra (Nov 11, 2012)

also would be great if anyone could give me a bit of advice, thanks for the agent orange endur0x but i'm looking
for some cheaper strains...has anyone tried any of sannie's strains 12/12 fs?


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 12, 2012)

Short update on 12/12 from seed on y part: initial grow 4 strains: can highly recommend G13 Labs OG13. Next would be WOS White Rhino X Mazar. Not doing great on 12/12.: Blue Widow and Kandy Kush. IN MY SETUP!!!! Not speaking for all but using 1 1000-watt HPS and 1 400-watt MH with additional CFLs for spot lighting. Dinafem White Widow Auto loves it.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 12, 2012)

lowblower said:


> I think im gonna jus ditch my three 3gal smart pots and get five 2gal pots = more flavours!!! Seems like 2gal is more than enough by the looks of things here


Dude I'm serious. Amputate roots regularly. Knife, weed puller, whatever. Amputating causes the root to generate 2 to 4 new tips so you have to keep doing it. It's how the smart fabric pots work.


----------



## pig farmer (Nov 12, 2012)

del brother I love the concept of 12-12 ! Ive started my first grow with t5 lighting and 2 150 watt cfls in a closet with the 12-12 concept. from what im reading you can get 2 ounces give or take off a plant . Ive got a kush plant going and some purple widow seeds from bc seed king . anyone have any experience growing the purple widow 12-12 ? suppose to be a tall strain they say purple kush crossed with white widow ?


----------



## pig farmer (Nov 12, 2012)

I also like the idea that I can start them at different times in the same closet to produce a harvest each month . I like the idea I can keep things small which works great in the space I have to work with & still produce good potent quality buds for my personal use . The photos of the grows using 12-12 are awesome and the knowledge being passed around im soaking it up !!once I figure how to load photos ill post some of my first grow and what im working with .


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Nov 12, 2012)

Nothing exciting happening here yet, just waiting/hoping for much more bud swell.
I'll throw some pics up from today...

In the grow closet...







Top of the super haze...







Vortex...







Critical Kush...








yawn...


----------



## Whatamidoing21 (Nov 12, 2012)

What do you guys say about 12/12 in a verticle grow in an octagon setup? Seems like it would be ideal since they only end up growing just over a foot.


----------



## HardCorps420 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey all! First 12/12fs grow complete! Final dry weight = ~37g of dry bud, minus ~10g of nooby mold bud that i turned into a gram and a half of QWET. Here's some pics, thanks Del for all the inspiration! The trich pics are a few days before harvest, and i believe the one after them is the morning of chop, followed by her ass end up! The ones in pots are as follows: smallest = 2 week old Arjan's Haze #3, second tallest = Green Ninja Monster Crop Clone thats a few weeks old and just started to flower (only experimental!) and my oldest is the Green Ninja thats in week 7 of flower and has a while to go still. Almost out of Hesi nutes so i switched to Lucas formula for the remaining girls.

Thank all, remember, One Love, One Heart!

Stay Frosty!

-GP


----------



## hsfkush (Nov 17, 2012)

Reading back about 100 pages, I saw a conversation about house inspections and hiding plants, well a friend of mine had this issue and here is how we dealt with it.

Turned off all fans and any equipment which makes a noise and opened all windows in that specific room.
moved all the furniture in the room to one corner up against the grow tent.
covered it all with dust sheets(and the floor too).
painted the door frame with gloss.

1). It looks like a wardrobe under the dust sheets.
2). Gloss is an oil based paint and has a strong and over powering smell which I guarantee will mask any cannabis plants smell.
3). Gloss is also impossible to get out of clothes with out ruining them, therefore they won't want to come into the room properly.

With the 3 house inspections she had, all were passed easy doing this, just some useful info I thought I'd share.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 17, 2012)

HardCorps420 said:


> Hey all! First 12/12fs grow complete! Final dry weight = ~37g of dry bud, minus ~10g of nooby mold bud that i turned into a gram and a half of QWET. Here's some pics, thanks Del for all the inspiration! The trich pics are a few days before harvest, and i believe the one after them is the morning of chop, followed by her ass end up! The ones in pots are as follows: smallest = 2 week old Arjan's Haze #3, second tallest = Green Ninja Monster Crop Clone thats a few weeks old and just started to flower (only experimental!) and my oldest is the Green Ninja thats in week 7 of flower and has a while to go still. Almost out of Hesi nutes so i switched to Lucas formula for the remaining girls.
> 
> Thank all, remember, One Love, One Heart!
> 
> ...



Looks nice GP!!!

I notice your plants have a lot of 3 bladed leaves. I kep a severely stunted c99 and she has fone from 1 blade, to 3 blades, to 1 blade, to 2 blades, and back to 3 and so on
She's my little freak. I have a little extra room, so I just keep her in the corner. Only about a foot tall and spindly like whoa. LOL

The 12/12 from seed seems to screw with the gentics a bit. Though, my c99 was stunted with some piss poor dirt. Got a bad batch of local soil and took me 3 weeks to get some FFOF.

Here's a few pics of the silly little freak from 2 weeks ago. 2 weeks in flower.






These others are also 2 -3 weeks into flower in these pics, taken last week.


Creamy Caramel (was also in the bad soil for 3 weeks) Short, but really starting to fill in now.




All my others pics are way too dark because the lens is cracked on my camera phone. I'll take some new pics tonight when watering.
I have 9 different strains currently. They are coming along great.
I have Blue hash, Blue Widow, Blue Cheese, Creamy caramel, Skunk #1, c99, Critical Mass Auto (freebie), White Widow Auto (freebie), and Cheese Bomb. I also have LSD (2 different Phenos from a good friend) and a Sour Blueberry just popping there heads up in Solo cups.


----------



## cONkey (Nov 18, 2012)

SERIAL VIOLATOR!!! CONGRATULATIONS !! that is such wonderful fantastic news. I wish you much success with your new business. Spain seems like such a wonderful country. I admire the artists that have come from there so much. Picasso and DALI. i plan to visit Spain next year and im espcecially intersted in Figeres, where Dalis Castle Museum is a gigantic surrealist object with huge eggs on the top of it! And of course you will be in a county that supports mj with its famous Spannabis Cup. I will be there in 2014. Maybe i will see ya there and we can get stoned. haha, that would be freaky.

im going to make bubble ice hash today with bags. Does anyone have any special tricks or good advice about making it? thanks have a nice day!


----------



## Serial Violator (Nov 18, 2012)

cONkey said:


> SERIAL VIOLATOR!!! CONGRATULATIONS !! that is such wonderful fantastic news. I wish you much success with your new business. Spain seems like such a wonderful country. I admire the artists that have come from there so much. Picasso and DALI. i plan to visit Spain next year and im espcecially intersted in Figeres, where Dalis Castle Museum is a gigantic surrealist object with huge eggs on the top of it! And of course you will be in a county that supports mj with its famous Spannabis Cup. I will be there in 2014. Maybe i will see ya there and we can get stoned. haha, that would be freaky.
> 
> im going to make bubble ice hash today with bags. Does anyone have any special tricks or good advice about making it? thanks have a nice day!


Thanks mate, it's all happening so fast popped over there last Tuesday to pick the keys up and sort out our villa. The views are amazing and the garden is all south facing with no one over looking it so hopefully outdoor crop for me next year. 2 weeks and ill be gone


----------



## hsfkush (Nov 18, 2012)

Has anyone tried doing Dutch Passions Durban Poison in 12/12 from seed? I was recently given some seeds.


----------



## Mister Black (Nov 18, 2012)

Update on my Moby Dick from dinafem. 12/12 from seed grown under CFL's in coco. Looks to have a deficiency but can't seem to identify it.

View attachment 2415176

Currently in week 7 of flower. I'm thinking another 1-3 weeks before she is done.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Nov 19, 2012)

That's phosphorous deficiency, what are you feeding them?


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Nov 19, 2012)

So my critical kush and vortex went and finished on me unexpectedly! I mean, I know the vortex is fast but the I really thought the ck would fill out more. Maybe this has something to do with a light leak I had for a week. The super haze is still going strong. I just finished giving them all pk-13/14 for a week with their highest ec levels, so I'm going to get some kind of flushing agent or cleaner for the finished ones. Can anyone recommend any particular kind of cleaner??


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 19, 2012)

wanna show a pic of your vortex? I have one going right now, I am waiting to see the sex... she better be a she because I fucked up with the seeds and she is the only one alive! she looks fantastik


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Nov 19, 2012)

lol I checked again and not as many ambers as I first thought.

Closeup of vortex...






Top of vortex...






critical kush...






super haze...







Still hoping for some more swelling on the ck and vortex! The super haze doesn't even have any brown pistils yet.


----------



## tonymontana2013 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello everyone, quick question.I am about to start a grow using feminized seeds. I want to do 12/12 the whole way. I am wondering if you guys start with 24/0 for the first day or so to get it going? Or do you just run 12/12 off the bat and the little seedling does fine...?? thanks.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 19, 2012)

*[h=1]The 12-12 From Seed Thread[/h]
*


tonymontana2013 said:


> Hello everyone, quick question.I am about to start a grow using feminized seeds. I want to do 12/12 the whole way. I am wondering if you guys start with 24/0 for the first day or so to get it going? Or do you just run 12/12 off the bat and the little seedling does fine...?? thanks.


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 19, 2012)

tonymontana2013 said:


> Hello everyone, quick question.I am about to start a grow using feminized seeds. I want to do 12/12 the whole way. I am wondering if you guys start with 24/0 for the first day or so to get it going? Or do you just run 12/12 off the bat and the little seedling does fine...?? thanks.



I have a veg cabinet and recently I have been using it to start my seeds, I find things seem to happen a little quicker early on with 24-0 or 18-0... all in all its more or less the same it's more about convenience for me... I find if you were to put a 2 weeks old plant under 12/12 it's going to give very similar results that if you would have been 12/12 from seed.

you are good to go, just do what s easier for you.


----------



## tonymontana2013 (Nov 19, 2012)

okay thanks. just making sure the seedlings wouldnt be fallen over dead when the light comes back on for the first time.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 19, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> I find if you were to put a 2 weeks old plant under 12/12 it's going to give very similar results that if you would have been 12/12 from seed.


Yeah, except its totally different. How is that even remotely similar?


----------



## cONkey (Nov 19, 2012)

the BUBBLEBOMBS floating in their new swimming pool!!!TOPPED 12/12 FROM SEED ROCKS ROLLS AND NOW FLOATS.


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 19, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Yeah, except its totally different. How is that even remotely similar?



well, from seed, I dont really see a difference in growth for the first 2 weeks regardless of the light cycle. Similar because after 2 weeks the plants will react the same way to 12/12 lighting cycle regardless that they were on veg or flowering cycle... they are still to young to start budding... sorry if you dont get it I cant put it more clearly , it makes sense in my head, and that is what I am seeing in my gardens.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Nov 20, 2012)

cONkey said:


> the BUBBLEBOMBS floating in their new swimming pool!!!TOPPED 12/12 FROM SEED ROCKS ROLLS AND NOW FLOATS. View attachment 2415921


 That's hilarious! How in hell do I get my grubby paws on some bubblebomb?? Do I have to breed it myself?


----------



## HardCorps420 (Nov 20, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> well, from seed, I dont really see a difference in growth for the first 2 weeks regardless of the light cycle. Similar because after 2 weeks the plants will react the same way to 12/12 lighting cycle regardless that they were on veg or flowering cycle... they are still to young to start budding... sorry if you dont get it I cant put it more clearly , it makes sense in my head, and that is what I am seeing in my gardens.


This has been a topic of debate for quite some pages, and as del originally stated, the point of 12/12 from seed is to save on electricity and to have a perpetual garden. Thats pretty much it, along with smaller plants, but not necessarily smaller yields. Hope that clears it up.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 20, 2012)

Here's all the happy girls in bed, just waking up...




Here's the freak. The stunted C99 (started in poor soil). 3 weeks into flower...







Critical Mass Auto. 2 weeks.





Cheese Bomb, also 2 weeks (started in bad soil also)






Blue hash at 4 weeks





Blue Widow 3 weeks





Creamy Caramel at 5 weeks







Skunk #1 2 weeks (bad soil also)






White Widow Auto 2 weeks also


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Nov 21, 2012)

UKHomeGrow said:


> Cheese Bomb, around 3 weeks left............small one is Pineapple Chunk, flowering started over the weekend.


 having trouble posting pics but chopped her down yesterday, 560g wet. Looks like its gona beat my last haul  will get some pics on here soon


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Nov 21, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Creamy Caramel at 5 weeks


 That looks nice! I can't find that strain, who breeds it? I wish my plants would grow compact and chunky like that...


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 21, 2012)

May have been delicious seeds. I forget. I have the breeders name taped onto the pot. I'll get back to you later when the lights come on.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 21, 2012)

cream caramel probably - sweet seeds auto
looks like an auto structure.. the pe auto looks similar



SmokeYourOwn said:


> That looks nice! I can't find that strain, who breeds it? I wish my plants would grow compact and chunky like that...


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 21, 2012)

My Creamy Caramel isn't an auto


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 21, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> lol I checked again and not as many ambers as I first thought. Closeup of vortex...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good luck with that Haze. I had one flower for 14 weeks until I gave up and chopped it. Airy buds, mediocre smoke at beast.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah, the super-haze was a freebie. Think I'm bout done with sativa dominant stuff. I need MAX POTENCY! Don't really give a shit about flavor or such. I have to smoke quickly and on the stealth anyway, so can't really enjoy the finer aspects of the weed at this point in time. So, any suggestions on potent, chunky, compact strains that give good yield on 12/12fs would be appreciated!


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 21, 2012)

If you looking for quick finishing sativa dominants tga gear is probably your best betIf you looking for short stocky plants go indica.. But personally only smoke couch lock bud at night


SmokeYourOwn said:


> Yeah, the super-haze was a freebie. Think I'm bout done with sativa dominant stuff. I need MAX POTENCY! Don't really give a shit about flavor or such. I have to smoke quickly and on the stealth anyway, so can't really enjoy the finer aspects of the weed at this point in time. So, any suggestions on potent, chunky, compact strains that give good yield on 12/12fs would be appreciated!


Ahh that's right they do a non auto version too. It's still Cream Caramel by Sweet Seeds though. Unless it was something bred privately...


KidneyStoner420 said:


> My Creamy Caramel isn't an auto


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 21, 2012)

Indeed mantis. It's a sweet seeds Cream Caramel

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sweet-seeds-cream-caramel/prod_2550.html


----------



## FlightSchool (Nov 23, 2012)

Starting a Blueberry Gum (FEM) seed today, I'm a newbie and have some questionsShould I run the seedling 24 hours light for the first week and then flip or should I start 12/12 as soon as it sprouts?I will be growing in a PC where low height will be important (will be LST'ing) Thanks


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2012)

Dude... just read the last two pages. Someone just asked that.


----------



## FlightSchool (Nov 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Dude... just read the last two pages. Someone just asked that.


There's over 800 pages in this thread 200 of which I had already read through. Don't think it was out of line to ask a simple question instead of spending hours going through all of itBut cool. Thanks


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 23, 2012)

People seem to have an incredibly difficult time understanding a basic concept that is written in plain English in the title

 



jigfresh said:


> Dude... just read the last two pages. Someone just asked that.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2012)

I didn't think it was out of line for you to ask a question. I was trying to help you. 

Was 'dude' too strong?


----------



## FlightSchool (Nov 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> I didn't think it was out of line for you to ask a question. I was trying to help you. Was 'dude' too strong?


Actually someone PM'd me and called me a "bloak" for asking a question that had already been asked in this thread. It's all good though, Thank you for your help


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 23, 2012)

lol ... can't imagine jig being mean to anyone...
me on the other hand...


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2012)

No worries Flight. I'm not from England, but doesn't bloak just mean dude, or guy. And it's spelled bloke anyways, so they can't spell very well. lol



mantiszn said:


> lol ... can't imagine jig being mean to anyone...
> me on the other hand...


Oh man have I got you fooled. I'm such an asshole sometimes. Robbie's got nothing on me lol.


----------



## FlightSchool (Nov 23, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> No worries Flight. I'm not from England, but doesn't bloak just mean dude, or guy. And it's spelled bloke anyways, so they can't spell very well. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man have I got you fooled. I'm such an asshole sometimes. Robbie's got nothing on me lol.




That's what I thought as well, But apparently this person thought it was an insult 


Very excited to start 12/12 for the first time, I have a couple plants in veg already in my grow room but I have a PC seedling cab sitting around that I built and have always wanted to do a full grow in just for fun. So I thought it would be a cool side project, I will be doing this with G13 Labs Blueberry Gum


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 23, 2012)

The G13 blueberry I did 12-12 finished at about 3ft .. Hope your pc cab has some head room



FlightSchool said:


> That's what I thought as well, But apparently this person thought it was an insult
> 
> 
> Very excited to start 12/12 for the first time, I have a couple plants in veg already in my grow room but I have a PC seedling cab sitting around that I built and have always wanted to do a full grow in just for fun. So I thought it would be a cool side project, I will be doing this with G13 Labs Blueberry Gum


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing. I was blown away with how big my girls got. I figured they'd be little runts, but they averaged 26" I think. And that was with little to no stretch as I used bushmaster my 12/12 f.s. run.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 23, 2012)

Still find it funny that people that veg for 2-3 weeks call bullshit on 12-12 from seed.. They're essentially doing the same thing.. Just burning 6 hours more electricity ... They say the extra 6 hours help veg .. But they veg more than enough for my needs without it.

the plant will still only flower when it's ready.



jigfresh said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I was blown away with how big my girls got. I figured they'd be little runts, but they averaged 26" I think. And that was with little to no stretch as I used bushmaster my 12/12 f.s. run.


----------



## FlightSchool (Nov 23, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> The G13 blueberry I did 12-12 finished at about 3ft .. Hope your pc cab has some head room



Wow.. I don't have that much room. I'm hoping a lot of LST will help me out. I'll be ready to flower my other plants in the grow room in about 4 weeks, So if I can't manage the blueberry in the pc cab I will finish her in the regular grow room with the others. But I'd like to finish a PC Cab grow at least one time


----------



## loquacious (Nov 23, 2012)

Just wanted to show my latest 12/12 grow https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/546319-new-grow-first-time-documenting.html.


----------



## jimmygreenfingers (Nov 23, 2012)

The 3 weeks at 18hrs is an interesting one and i did a little test run at this too see the difference. They're getting 126hrs more light over that 3 week mini veg at the start and it makes a big difference in the plants structure from what i found. Giving 3 weeks at 18hrs from when they first popped then flipped too 12/12 everyone of my girls branched, they were abit taller as well and yeild was slightly up. The same strain straight 12/12fs not a single one branched, all were just bud machines and stayed nice and compact which is what you want really 12/12fs. I think theres a few claiming 12/12fs when infact they've done a mini veg lmao.


----------



## scotia1982 (Nov 24, 2012)

Think it will depend on strain whether u get a stretch m8 and what ur growin in. A run 12/12fs in ma aquafarm last christmas and it was 5ft tall pics r somewhere in ma thread,was cotton candy from delicious.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Nov 24, 2012)

Mines never go less than 3ft. My super haze is almost 5ft.

I broke out the tape and measured from the top of the dirt(coco)...







It would be great to get a 2ft non-branching single cola like the famous bubblebomb!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 24, 2012)

How far up do you have the light?


----------



## WeedChip (Nov 24, 2012)

So I'm back with vengeance for another 12/12 from seed
Set up is a 600w HPS With cool tube setup
Soil with coco

Got 1.4m of headheight so need to keep them low. 

4 Amnesia Haze are about 2" after a few days
6 unknown have grown before and seemed genetically small had a cheesey sick type smell to it.

Should have another 4 cuttings to go in with them soon. 

The plan is to add plants into this grow at the half way point. The idea being that way I should have plants finishing around every 2 months. Targeting 20oz harvest. 

Nobody likes pictures of seeds so I didn't bother, when I go to add the second batch of plants I will upload some pictures


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Nov 24, 2012)

As you can see by the top fan leaves lol


----------



## hsfkush (Nov 24, 2012)

Here is my first 12/12 from seed. Started them off in party cups because I forgot to get seedling trays ¬_¬ These are 8days(Blueberry) and 7days(OG and Cannalope) old in this picture. When the light comes on at 6am, they will be starting their 14th day. I'll get some pictures when the light comes on.

What do you guys think? Thanks.


----------



## WeedChip (Nov 25, 2012)

So here is the room, Thought I would share it with you all. 

View attachment 2419533View attachment 2419534View attachment 2419535View attachment 2419536View attachment 2419537View attachment 2419538

So you can see 4 are up (1 week old) and 6 are tiny seedlings (2 days Old) , I might be getting some cuttings soon to add to the party. Little yellowed, I tried a different soil mix and they showed deficiency at 1 week! 

Got the oscilating fan there with the heater pointing at it, keeps nice and warm in there between 68 -78 at night and around 85 at night (only below the light)

The cooltube works very well, you can put your hand directly on the glass without burning, gets hot if you leave it there for a long time so I guess the plants can't touch it still. 

At the end there is there I hid my fan, it's wrapped up in insulation and a bedsheet, works very well I recommend it! Barely hear the fan over the sound of air.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 25, 2012)

The outlets suggest you are in the UK, yet you speak in Fahrenheit. I'm so confused. lol


----------



## WeedChip (Nov 25, 2012)

Haha, well there's more explanations in F than there is in C so it's easier to work the room in that. To be quite honest I don't know what temp it is, I work in C so to me it's just a number I try to get as close to as possible.


----------



## Tiktok (Nov 25, 2012)

When running 12/12fs should you bother with topping or just let the plant run untouched? Is there enough time for the plant to recover from topping in 12/12fs?


----------



## hsfkush (Nov 25, 2012)

Tiktok said:


> When running 12/12fs should you bother with topping or just let the plant run untouched? Is there enough time for the plant to recover from topping in 12/12fs?


With my first grow I'm just going to leave it, see how it does. This is my first indoor grow, so I want to be as little involved as possible in order to study and learn from what happens.


----------



## keifcake (Nov 25, 2012)

No, don't chop. I've tried it and always got better results with letn em go. Even LST hurt yield to me.


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 25, 2012)

Tiktok said:


> When running 12/12fs should you bother with topping or just let the plant run untouched? Is there enough time for the plant to recover from topping in 12/12fs?



yes 1 topping is great (I topped them very young), 2 topping would require great timing not to affect the yield


----------



## HiloReign (Nov 25, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> yes 1 topping is great (I topped them very young), 2 topping would require great timing not to affect the yield


Definitely enough time for 1 early top.


----------



## WeedChip (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah you can top them, it has to be early though, I think I did it around 2.5 weeks. The plant then split into 4 amazing colas it was something special. 

However when I did it I was just experimenting and I must say the quality was lower on the topped plant, yield was slightly higher. 

Personal recommendation would be no.


----------



## hsfkush (Nov 26, 2012)

Just transplanted my OG Kush and Cannalope Kush into 8litre pots. Roots were nice a white when I transplanted but a bit rootbound. So that will soon change.



Starting with the 8 litre pots going from back to front:

O.G Kush - Reserva Privada
Cannalope Kush - DNA Genetics
Blueberry - Dutch Passion(apparently)

In the party cup we have one more suppossed Blueberry by Dutch Passion and also in the seedling pot, a Cinderella 99 by Female seeds, yummy!

The "Blueberry's" are two weeks old today and the OG and Cannalope will be two weeks old tomorrow. I LOVE BIRTHDAYS!


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Nov 26, 2012)

UKHomeGrow said:


> having trouble posting pics but chopped her down yesterday, 560g wet. Looks like its gona beat my last haul  will get some pics on here soon


Freshly chopped



After 4 days in my drying box, 165g. I expect it will be around 140g when the large buds dry out fully.........already dipping though so I will never know


----------



## Tiktok (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone on the topping advice. I think I will leave them alone. I want the best quality over quantity. 
This is the number one forum for grow advice and information.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 26, 2012)

UKHomeGrow said:


> .........already dipping though so I will never know


Lol... I know that feeling. It's the great mystery, what my actual yield really was. Looking good mate.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 26, 2012)

Looking dank ukhg.
nice haul.. What light you have em under?


----------



## gordon21 (Nov 26, 2012)

im bout to do a 12/12 with 10 plants how big does the pots need to be? from the pics i see ppl dont use 5 gal buckets lol


----------



## LegalizeDaBud (Nov 26, 2012)

First time doing 12/12 from seed.. In a party cup.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Nov 27, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Looking dank ukhg.
> nice haul.. What light you have em under?


cheers.......use a 400w HPS dual spec from the start


----------



## thothmegistus (Nov 27, 2012)

got a 12/12 FS perpetual set up going .. 

im growing BLUE WIDOW and PURPLE OG #18 at the moment ..

BW - DAY 77
OG - DAY 27


blue widow #1: 28 in.


blue widow #2: 30 in. (LST)


purple og #1: 3 in.


purple og #2: 3.5 in.


----------



## thothmegistus (Nov 27, 2012)

LegalizeDaBud said:


> First time doing 12/12 from seed.. In a party cup.
> View attachment 2421136View attachment 2421137


VERY NICE! 

would love to see more ?

and maybe a picture of her before the fruit??


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Nov 27, 2012)

LegalizeDaBud said:


> First time doing 12/12 from seed.. In a party cup.
> View attachment 2421136View attachment 2421137


What strain is that?


----------



## hsfkush (Nov 27, 2012)

My Cinderella 99 popped up today, so I'm happy!


----------



## LegalizeDaBud (Nov 27, 2012)

Auto Anesthesia


----------



## gordon21 (Nov 27, 2012)

hey anyone in michigan here doing anything? im new just starting an wanna do a good grow. an could use someone to talk to on here bout it that loves plants as much as i do


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 27, 2012)

I would wager I love plants even more than you. Unfortunately I don't live in Michigan. 

Welcome to RIU.

You interested in 12/12 from seed, or are you just figuring out the forums?

EDIT: or possibly both.


----------



## hsfkush (Nov 28, 2012)

Has anyone used 2700k CFL's for a full grow of 12/12? I'd like to see what results I can expect. Cheers.


----------



## gordon21 (Nov 28, 2012)

thanks. an i am interested in 12/12 from seed. like what r a good size pots cups etc. good lighting? just some info on it.


----------



## hsfkush (Nov 28, 2012)

gordon21 said:


> thanks. an i am interested in 12/12 from seed. like what r a good size pots cups etc. good lighting? just some info on it.


Personally(even though it's my first grow) I started them off in seedling trays, then transplanted them to party cups. Now they're in 8 litre pots soaking up all the yummy stuff!


----------



## gordon21 (Nov 28, 2012)

how big do they get doing 12/12 ? average height an grams? an whats a good lighting for 2foot by 2foot i would say a stand up shower is my idea. 5 plants 4 in corners 1 in middle.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 28, 2012)

You have a lot of reading to do. I spent 3 months researching before I started growing. Good luck with everything.


----------



## gordon21 (Nov 28, 2012)

ive already grown a couple plants so i kno what im doing just looking for more advice an tips an info i may not kno yet. still learning. still reading lots lol


----------



## loquacious (Nov 28, 2012)

hsfkush said:


> Has anyone used 2700k CFL's for a full grow of 12/12? I'd like to see what results I can expect. Cheers.


This was done 12/12 with 2700k CFL's from start. I had 6 plants, 8 68 watt (home depot special) in 4 light fixtures with a Y splitter and 1 true 250 watt CFL (100.00 at hydro store). I pulled almost 14 ounces (dried) and I just switched to MH and HPS to see if the yield increases. As has been well documented before, you can grow great plants with CFL's.


----------



## loquacious (Nov 28, 2012)

I will say this, be very careful on watching your plants growing into the lights. I kept my lights extremely close (within 3-5 inches at all times) and sometimes the plants would grow into the light. If you notice in the picture you can see the burns.


----------



## munchies7 (Nov 28, 2012)

sup ppl im currently gonna try some 12/12 with some quality bagseeds so... how much u guys getting with 1L pots and if i put in bigger pots lyk 2gallon will the plant grow more meaning more time under 12/12? coz i know "autos" flower when they in small pots (happend to me twice).


----------



## loquacious (Nov 28, 2012)

munchies7 said:


> sup ppl im currently gonna try some 12/12 with some quality bagseeds so... how much u guys getting with 1L pots and if i put in bigger pots lyk 2gallon will the plant grow more meaning more time under 12/12? coz i know "autos" flower when they in small pots (happend to me twice).


Bigger pots = bigger yield!


----------



## gordon21 (Nov 28, 2012)

can we get any answers?


----------



## loquacious (Nov 28, 2012)

gordon21 said:


> thanks. an i am interested in 12/12 from seed. like what r a good size pots cups etc. good lighting? just some info on it.


3 gallon pots are the best for CFL's and anything bigger depends upon your space.


----------



## munchies7 (Nov 28, 2012)

thz ima compare 1l with 1.5gallon to see what happens


----------



## tick tack toe (Nov 29, 2012)

nice growing guys. After three months of not growing/smoking I have only one month to go until I start my grow again. This time last year I was cutting down my first 12/12 grow. damn wife and her ... you need time off weed. took time off and screw that  January 1st a new grow is starting. This will be my first christmas/new year in the past 10 years I will have nothing.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Nov 29, 2012)

Not trying to be a smartass but the only thing you do differently when growing 12/12fs is the light cycle. It's all about simplicity. Some of us are lucky enough to have other hobbies/interests/lives and we desire simplicity.

Bigger pot size = feeding less often
Plant size/height = genetics
Yield = genetics

I think if you averaged out every grow on this thread, you would end up with the average yield per plant of 1.5 zips.


----------



## thothmegistus (Nov 29, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> Not trying to be a smartass but the only thing you do differently when growing 12/12fs is the light cycle. It's all about simplicity. Some of us are lucky enough to have other hobbies/interests/lives and we desire simplicity.
> 
> Bigger pot size = feeding less often
> Plant size/height = genetics
> ...



i can say i get a consistent average of 1.5 oz. from 12/12. and i use a different strain every 2 months. both indica and sativa dominant. some closer to 2oz. dry, some closer to 1oz.


----------



## loquacious (Nov 29, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> Not trying to be a smartass but the only thing you do differently when growing 12/12fs is the light cycle. It's all about simplicity. Some of us are lucky enough to have other hobbies/interests/lives and we desire simplicity.
> 
> Bigger pot size = feeding less often
> Plant size/height = genetics
> ...


Pot size still affects size and yield quite a bit.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Nov 29, 2012)

1/4 bit AT MOST!


----------



## gordon21 (Nov 29, 2012)

so what u guys think would be best for 5 plants in a stand up shower like 2 foot by 2 foot by 7 foot tall i would guess? 5 gal buckets or 3 gal? an what lighting?


----------



## loquacious (Nov 29, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> 1/4 bit AT MOST!



Tell you what, you grow in a party cup and I will grow in a 5 gallon bucket and we will see who has the biggest yield!


----------



## loquacious (Nov 29, 2012)

I wouldn't do 5 in that small of space. I would do only 2, 3 at most and would use 3 gallon pots. Lighting depends on how well you cam ventilate. I would go with a 400 watt hps or several cfl's.


----------



## loquacious (Nov 29, 2012)

I wouldn't do 5 in that small of space. I would do only 2, 3 at most and would use 3 gallon pots. Lighting depends on how well you can ventilate. I would go with a 400 watt hps or several cfl's.


----------



## texastiger707 (Nov 29, 2012)

when growing 12/12 from seed. Do I use hps light from the start or use mh for vegging for a few days then switch to hps?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hps from seed


----------



## texastiger707 (Nov 29, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Hps from seed


ok thank you very much for the reply....


----------



## gordon21 (Nov 29, 2012)

okay thanks for your input i will probably do 3 then maybe 4. an ima see about getting a 400 or 600 watt. what may the yield be maybe? an it might be 2 in a half feet sqr.


----------



## Shaggn (Nov 29, 2012)

loquacious said:


> Tell you what, you grow in a party cup and I will grow in a 5 gallon bucket and we will see who has the biggest yield!


I'd be interested in this experiment. 12/12 from seed. Prolly fit 7-9 cups in the space a 5gal pot/bag takes. Soon as I get the rest of my gear set-up, I will post it in here.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 29, 2012)

I find 1-2 gallon plenty.. Especially if using smart/air pots
also usually get more than 2-3 zip per plant

If I'm not mistaken del is the same.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Nov 30, 2012)

When growing in coco a smaller pot size can be ideal so that you're feeding more often. I'm using 6L airpots and my super haze dries out every two days but my crit. kush and vortex take about four days to dry up the same size pot. So really it's the plant's genetics that determine what would be best for it.

mantiszn, you guys get 2-3 dry weight?


----------



## Schmarmpit (Nov 30, 2012)

I grow in soil 50/50 FFOF/Happy Frog under a 400W CMH (Ceramic Metal Halide). 12/12 from seed obviously. 

Damn, 2-3 Oz dried? I must be missing something.
I've been doing this for a while but average 3/4 - 1 Oz bone dry off most of my plants. Though I'm growing a lot of Subcool's gear which seems focused on smell/taste/high rather than weight. 

Regarding pot sizes, it hasn't made too much of a difference so far that I've seen, aside from having to feed more often in a smaller pot. I use 1 gallon pots as my staple, but I also have 2 and 3 gallon pots as well. I recently grew some Silver Kush, one seed in a 1gal, another in a 3gal. Somehow they both look identical, which is rare from seed. But I though the 3gal would be a little bit bigger. Nope. Just never had to feed it, whereas the 1gal needed feeding much earlier.

Either way, weight doesn't concern me so much. It's all personal and I harvest 2 plants every month. It's way more than I can smoke by myself. I give lots away to friends under the guise that I'm rich. 

If you aren't familiar with CMH bulbs, get to it! They kick some serious ass for 12/12 growing! 
http://www.growlightexpress.com/pages/ceramic-metal-halide-pv-c0-2.html


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 30, 2012)

That's what I got my one 12/12 f.s. run. Averaged 2.5 oz per plant. I'm running hydro - flooded tubes.


----------



## loquacious (Nov 30, 2012)

Just wanted to show where I am at with my current grow. 5 G13 Pineapple Express and 1 Dinafem White Widow.





By the way, they are three weeks old today!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 30, 2012)

Blue Hash at 5 weeks...


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 30, 2012)

This was the Critical Mass Auto (freebie). 4 weeks into flower and not impressed yet. Very stretchy, she just stopped stretching last week! Hoping she packs on some weight in the second half. 








...and this is my Blue Widow, another freebie along with the Blue Hash. The Widow is also 4 weeks in. She starting to fatten up now.


----------



## gordon21 (Dec 1, 2012)

some nice plants cant wait till mine start growing 2 days germ an already got 1 with the 2 leafs lol.


----------



## samsonite17 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey guys, cool thread. Has anybody grown MNS critical mass 12/12 from seed? Would really appreciate if anyone has any info on this. I don't really want to read through 901 pages of comments


----------



## texastiger707 (Dec 2, 2012)

hello everyone. so what is the advantage of growing 12/12 from seed? I wanna try this, so just curious hat too expect I guess.


----------



## thothmegistus (Dec 2, 2012)

DAY 84 HARVEST. BLUE WIDOW (blueberry x white widow) . 30-32 IN. (LST)

12/12 FS. 50/50 COCO/PERLITE. CANNA COCO NUTES + CAL MG (botanicare)

didnt bother with weight .. it only matters after dry to me.






smells like straight up blueberry candy !! / dank ass resin. lol.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice haul.
What's that ducting going into, looks interesting.



thothmegistus said:


> DAY 84 HARVEST. BLUE WIDOW (blueberry x white widow) . 30-32 IN. (LST)
> 
> 12/12 FS. 50/50 COCO/PERLITE. CANNA COCO NUTES + CAL MG (botanicare)
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Dec 2, 2012)

So I've been on the fence about whether my critical kush is done. It hasn't done anything for a few weeks, ever since I left a 15w light on for a week  Then last night I noticed a couple of small areas of that cottony shit on two of the buds. I picked off the cotton and sprayed the buds with pure 200 proof ethyl alcohol. I have no idea if this will help anything but I know it won't hurt! Then this morning I chopped her. Not impressed at all with the yield, maybe 1 z when dried. I re-used the coco with this grow, from now on fresh for every grow! The vortex and super haze are both doing what they're supposed to do, though.


----------



## thothmegistus (Dec 2, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Nice haul.
> What's that ducting going into, looks interesting.


thanks brother. ill keep you posted on the weight once everythings dry ...

but about that ducting. those 2 ducts lead to my grow room actually .. one goes through the 6'' cool tube. the other lets out straight into the room. they are both pulling air from outside, INSIDE. its my a/c. lol. easy to manage in the winter with a timer for the fans ya kno ??? 

.. i need to get a bookshelf/wardrobe/dresser/cabinet to go in front of that window though so that shit isnt so damn suspicious looking from the inside of my room. it just leads right to my closet. haha. my whole set up is actually very stealthy other then right in front of the window though. you cant see the ducting running to my closet at all. its set up nice, and ive really been meaning to get a bookshelf or something for a while now but i havent found anything yet with the right dimensions. i need it to be at least 4-5 ft. tall and 2-3 ft. wide.

thanks for asking though. much love to you.


----------



## SwagstaffBud (Dec 3, 2012)

http://imgur.com/Twcgg Jack Herer 12/12 from seed, LST'd and in a 5gal pot. Only a few more weeks!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks good. Bet your excited.



SwagstaffBud said:


> Jack Herer 12/12 from seed, LST'd and in a 5gal pot. Only a few more weeks!


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Dec 3, 2012)

Vortex after 8 weeks of flowering, done?








Here's some fungus on my critical kush, I need a dehumidifier...








Super haze looking and smelling great!


----------



## supchaka (Dec 3, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> Vortex after 8 weeks of flowering, done?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure you don't have mites? Those look more like webs


----------



## SwagstaffBud (Dec 3, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Looks good. Bet your excited.


I can't wait to see the final product, it already smells incredibly peppery/spicy. Definitely looks like it will yield pretty decent too.


----------



## DrFelterpus (Dec 3, 2012)

LOL it is hilarious just to read a lot of the posts from people asking "How much do you yield", "How much dry weight can I get", STFU and do some research you lazy fucks.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Dec 3, 2012)

^^^^^^^^

wow, breath of fresh air! ahhhhhhhhh.....


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Dec 3, 2012)

supchaka said:


> sure you don't have mites? Those look more like webs



You think mites? Could be, there isn't any rot going on. Well, in any case, they're currently drowning in some pure nectar of the gods un-molested corn alcohol!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2012)

I'd have cut that bit out of the cola fast. that shit is only going to spread. alls good though if your making extract


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Dec 4, 2012)

I plucked out the cotton/web and sprayed the cola with the 200 proof. Gonna keep a close eye on it while it dries.


----------



## elchupacabra (Dec 4, 2012)

yep that's looking like the webs from mites to me mate...if the cola is still moist might be a good idea to just break that bit off and dry it seperately


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey guys, just wondering what sort of time I can start to see preflowers? I've got four 3 weeks and 1 day old plants and one 2 week old(middle). Cheers.
View attachment 2431550


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 5, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I'd have cut that bit out of the cola fast. that shit is only going to spread. alls good though if your making extract


Awesome avatar. Bateman is a worthy role-model.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2012)

that he is


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 5, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that he is


Do you like Phil Collins?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2012)

no not really. i'm a stones kinda guy


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Dec 5, 2012)

hsfkush said:


> Hey guys, just wondering what sort of time I can start to see preflowers? I've got four 3 weeks and 1 day old plants and one 2 week old(middle). Cheers.
> View attachment 2431550


I see preflowers at 2-3 weeks. Sometimes they're only visible under magnification.


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 5, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no not really. i'm a stones kinda guy


Well then perhaps you'll like [FONT=arial, sans-serif]Huey Lewis and the News?[/FONT]


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 5, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> I see preflowers at 2-3 weeks. Sometimes they're only visible under magnification.


(belated reply) Thanks, I forgot to reply earlier!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2012)

hsfkush said:


> Well then perhaps you'll like Huey Lewis and the News?


Hell yeah
[youtube]QYQEhnQoiIM[/youtube]


----------



## DrFelterpus (Dec 5, 2012)

hsfkush said:


> Hey guys, just wondering what sort of time I can start to see preflowers? I've got four 3 weeks and 1 day old plants and one 2 week old(middle). Cheers.
> View attachment 2431550


looks like you dont have enough light, thats why they aren't growing. 3 weeks and that small? you might as well throw those out


----------



## gordon21 (Dec 5, 2012)

well i got my seedlings started in my shower lol starting with 12/12 is that fine?


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 5, 2012)

I just had my quickest plant to show sex from germination, 20 days ... what is the quickest plant you ever got? I was very surprised I must say I am in soil too.


----------



## loquacious (Dec 5, 2012)

Here are my babies at 28 days old!

View attachment 2432225View attachment 2432226View attachment 2432227View attachment 2432228View attachment 2432229View attachment 2432230View attachment 2432231View attachment 2432232View attachment 2432233View attachment 2432234


----------



## elchupacabra (Dec 6, 2012)

of these strains, which would be best for 12/12 from seed in terms of yield?

from DINAFEM
-cheese
-sweet deep grapefruit
-white siberian
-critical jack

from HIGH QUALITY SEEDS
-swazi x skunk
-south india x skunk

from CH9 SEEDS
-Super Haze

thoughts would be great. thanks


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 6, 2012)

double post.


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 6, 2012)

DrFelterpus said:


> looks like you dont have enough light, thats why they aren't growing. 3 weeks and that small? you might as well throw those out


It's my first grow, and I will be adding more lights as and when I can afford them. I'm out of work at the minute.


----------



## loquacious (Dec 6, 2012)

*

So, I am growing in Miracle Gro with moisture control that is supposed to feed for 6 months. This time around I was thinking of using Miracle Gro all purpose plant food and was wondering when a good time to start feeding was?​




*


----------



## supchaka (Dec 6, 2012)

With untested (by you) soil a good rule of thumb is don't feed until you see a yellowing of the leaves.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Dec 6, 2012)

elchupacabra said:


> of these strains, which would be best for 12/12 from seed in terms of yield?
> 
> from DINAFEM
> -cheese
> ...


I'm growing super haze now, 12/12fs. It's around 10 or 11 weeks from seed and big, almost 5' tall with long branches and filling out nicely 
Don't mind the burned leaves lol She's so big and clumsy!






I dipped into it and my vortex last night. They're both only about 50/50 clear/cloudy but I wanted to sample them anyway. The super haze was soaring/motivating/uplifting but short-acting at this early stage.

Vortex was another story. TGA Subcool, I bow down to you! That was the most amazing high I can remember having! Two hits from a half-finished quick-dried green bud and I was breaking through some psychological barriers like I was on shrooms or something, pretty amazing stuff. The taste was very unique as well, GOD! I don't know, maybe I was just in a weird mood or something but I can't wait to hit it again.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 6, 2012)

That's my general rule with soil too
Feed when they are hungry 



supchaka said:


> With untested (by you) soil a good rule of thumb is don't feed until you see a yellowing of the leaves.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 6, 2012)

woah - just realised in 6 days it will be ... 

12-12-12


----------



## catgrass (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol so in 6 days I'll have 12 plants on 12/12 on the date of 12-12-12


----------



## trihelix (Dec 7, 2012)

Seedsman WW grown 12/12 from seed under a 400W HPS in 3G smart pot with organic soil. This was chopped at day 80 but could have gone another 10 days easily. Dry yield (not counting the garbage popcorn) was ~1.5 ounces. 



2 more WW are on day 33 and I just popped a Blue cheese and Swiss cheese for a comparison grow. 

The smoke was meh.


----------



## gordon21 (Dec 7, 2012)

very nice guys cant wait for mine to get that big.


----------



## Mister Black (Dec 7, 2012)

12/12 from seed end of week 9 flower. Grown in coco under CFL's in a small tent.


----------



## smizl PLZLs (Dec 8, 2012)

12/12 looks amazing! Thinking about growing again, looking for some help. I have 2 - 150 watt hps' in 20"x36"x60" cab. I was wondering how many plants I should grow 12/12 
under those conditions? How much could I yield under 2 - 150 watt hps'?


----------



## catgrass (Dec 8, 2012)

I wonder the same thing. I have like 200000000 m39 bag seeds to fuck around w, Nd I have a top drip nft system built in a 20"x13"x4ft high locker. I just germd like 16 plants, insert them as I go, and trim fan leaves when needed. If shit gets too thick I stop putting plants, keep trimming as necessary,and I think im actually gonna pull a plant or two, I have 10 from seed 12/12 atm, and w proper trimming (DO NOT KILL UR PLANT W EXCESSIVE TRIMMING) they fit alright but like I said, work in progress


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Dec 8, 2012)

You could fit about half of a super haze in there on 12/12fs. I started growing 12/12fs for the quick turnaround but now I'm looking for compactness as well. It all comes down to the strain- if your beans have sativa genes then your probably going to get a 4' or 5' tall branching tree. At least that's been my experience so far.


----------



## smizl PLZLs (Dec 8, 2012)

i know how to keep them small, but does one plant take away light from another?


----------



## Jennylasting (Dec 8, 2012)

yes, if a leaf receives light that has been reflected off another leaf an amount of the red spectrum of that light will have been absorbed, plants can sense this which is a reason you can get stretching from plants recognizing they are in a close space and competing for light


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Dec 9, 2012)

Got this super haze ripening up, it's my largest plant yet on 12/12fs, probably going to be the largest yielding as well


----------



## thothmegistus (Dec 9, 2012)

BLUE WIDOW DAY 91 

12/12 FS 50/50 COCO/PERLITE
CANNA NUTES + CAL/MG
SHE COMES DOWN TONIGHTTT


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 9, 2012)

91 days since sprouting? How tall is it? What temps dies your room go down to?
I have a Blue Widow 6 weeks into flower but no color yet. Temps get down to about 60 with lights off.


----------



## skunkmil (Dec 9, 2012)

hi all. my last grow was 12/12 from seed. the strains i used were 20 moby dick, 8 super skunk, 6 himalayan gold, and few other gift seeds(1 kaya47, 1 white shark and 1 auto i dont remember the name...). The moby dick is really a keeper, they were under 600W and the production went over 600grs, about the quality, uff is like devil's weed like my friend said..lol. really potent and strong taste. had a few phenos similar in growth, 3 different kinds of bud, one is hard as a rock, in smaller buds, smell not so strong. The others are in big big buds, cristal white, srtong pungent smell, thoose two differ more in bud shape one is collumn format the other is more normal, the smell is bit different to.
so all about that to tell you green house mobydick rocks for 12/12 seed, wel about the other strains... not so good, super skunk didn't grow enough, small yeld, about himalaia... shity weed not good at all, production was above expected, quality, i dont even want to talk about it.. the worst shit i ever grown... 
i need a litle help in strain choose. last days i smoked a kush, the guy told me it was kush, but i bet it is kush something.. never mind. I really enjoyed smoke it, do you think kushes are nice for 12/12? i was inclined for critical kush from barney's i think, what do you think? can anyone give me an overhall about it?
the other strain besides moby dick will be cheese also from green house. already have it and one of my favorite tastes from all the weed. for me, until today, better that cheese, just budder from cheese, or homemade sharas from it..lol

what do you think about kushes and criticalkush?

almost forgot, last grow was 11 canna coco slabs, run to wast in flower due to pipe problems. And canna conno line whith flavor from atami, second half flowering. 1400 hps(2 400w+1 600w.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 9, 2012)

Any pictures? 



skunkmil said:


> hi all. my last grow was 12/12 from seed. the strains i used were 20 moby dick, 8 super skunk, 6 himalayan gold, and few other gift seeds(1 kaya47, 1 white shark and 1 auto i dont remember the name...). The moby dick is really a keeper, they were under 600W and the production went over 600grs, about the quality, uff is like devil's weed like my friend said..lol. really potent and strong taste. had a few phenos similar in growth, 3 different kinds of bud, one is hard as a rock, in smaller buds, smell not so strong. The others are in big big buds, cristal white, srtong pungent smell, thoose two differ more in bud shape one is collumn format the other is more normal, the smell is bit different to.
> so all about that to tell you green house mobydick rocks for 12/12 seed, wel about the other strains... not so good, super skunk didn't grow enough, small yeld, about himalaia... shity weed not good at all, production was above expected, quality, i dont even want to talk about it.. the worst shit i ever grown...
> i need a litle help in strain choose. last days i smoked a kush, the guy told me it was kush, but i bet it is kush something.. never mind. I really enjoyed smoke it, do you think kushes are nice for 12/12? i was inclined for critical kush from barney's i think, what do you think? can anyone give me an overhall about it?
> the other strain besides moby dick will be cheese also from green house. already have it and one of my favorite tastes from all the weed. for me, until today, better that cheese, just budder from cheese, or homemade sharas from it..lol
> ...


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 9, 2012)

skunkmil said:


> hi all. my last grow was 12/12 from seed. the strains i used were 20 moby dick, 8 super skunk, 6 himalayan gold, and few other gift seeds(1 kaya47, 1 white shark and 1 auto i dont remember the name...). The moby dick is really a keeper, they were under 600W and the production went over 600grs, about the quality, uff is like devil's weed like my friend said..lol. really potent and strong taste. had a few phenos similar in growth, 3 different kinds of bud, one is hard as a rock, in smaller buds, smell not so strong. The others are in big big buds, cristal white, srtong pungent smell, thoose two differ more in bud shape one is collumn format the other is more normal, the smell is bit different to.
> so all about that to tell you green house mobydick rocks for 12/12 seed, wel about the other strains... not so good, super skunk didn't grow enough, small yeld, about himalaia... shity weed not good at all, production was above expected, quality, i dont even want to talk about it.. the worst shit i ever grown...
> i need a litle help in strain choose. last days i smoked a kush, the guy told me it was kush, but i bet it is kush something.. never mind. I really enjoyed smoke it, do you think kushes are nice for 12/12? i was inclined for critical kush from barney's i think, what do you think? can anyone give me an overhall about it?
> the other strain besides moby dick will be cheese also from green house. already have it and one of my favorite tastes from all the weed. for me, until today, better that cheese, just budder from cheese, or homemade sharas from it..lol
> ...



over 600 grams with 600 watts, doesnt look like you need help 

personally I am done with pure indicas 12/12 from seed, I hate growing one huge bud, I much prefer growing many huge nugs. Indicas need veg time in my opinion. Hybrids and Sativas are doing best 12/12 fs


----------



## skunkmil (Dec 9, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> over 600 grams with 600 watts, doesnt look like you need help
> 
> personally I am done with pure indicas 12/12 from seed, I hate growing one huge bud, I much prefer growing many huge nugs. Indicas need veg time in my opinion. Hybrids and Sativas are doing best 12/12 fs


the moby dicks were nice, and those i will keep, what im looking for is a really nice and safe strain to use also, last time i was based in before experieces, but also some luck, and some strain , bad luck... jack herrer from greenhouse what do you think?
thanks


----------



## catgrass (Dec 9, 2012)

Yea jack herer is my all time favorite strain. Brings me back about 10 years........anyway im wondering on its ability to grow on 12/12 from seed. Or an jack dominant strains which would b good for a 12/12 from seed


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 9, 2012)

Any of you guys do an outdoor 12/12 fs?I have 2 mexibrickweeds outdoors,organic soil in 5g buckets,maybe 9weeks flowering.Just curious if anyone else has any outdoors. I know N def,using homemade "supersoil" w/water only.That's a clone with the little one,just clipped it and put it outside in the shade!It's also 9 weeks flowering


----------



## SwagstaffBud (Dec 9, 2012)

catgrass said:


> Yea jack herer is my all time favorite strain. Brings me back about 10 years........anyway im wondering on its ability to grow on 12/12 from seed. Or an jack dominant strains which would b good for a 12/12 from seed


My JH is my biggest plant on 12/12 from seed


----------



## gordon21 (Dec 9, 2012)

when would be the best time to clone a 12/12fs i got some 9 day olds an was just wondering. so when the time came i could get a few clones.


----------



## thothmegistus (Dec 9, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> 91 days since sprouting? How tall is it? What temps dies your room go down to?
> I have a Blue Widow 6 weeks into flower but no color yet. Temps get down to about 60 with lights off.


HEY THERE.

91 days from planting brother. shes 28 inches tall. has literally stayed 28 in. the last 2-3 weeks of her life. my temps are 52-58 at night. im surprised you havent seen any color in the leaves closest to the fruit. or any on the inside leaves closest to the stem? all of my inside leaves were blue before she even started to cover up with bud.


.. shes smelling like straight candy dankness though right?? cause my girls smelling like a blueberry resin cupcake right about now! lol


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 9, 2012)

Mine has almost a lemony smell to go along with the blueberry


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 10, 2012)

A few pics of my favourite plant in the garden at the moment, White Widow, 12/12 fs grown under LEDs.


----------



## lowblower (Dec 10, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/595379-250-500w-cfl-cupboard-grow.html

new grow 5 strains going 12/12 at first or second node!


----------



## C Cat (Dec 10, 2012)

thothmegistus said:


> BLUE WIDOW DAY 91
> 
> 12/12 FS 50/50 COCO/PERLITE
> CANNA NUTES + CAL/MG
> ...


 CANNA is well worth the money,Using Enhnce aswell? Shes beaaaaaaaautiful!


~C That Cat?


----------



## tonymontana2013 (Dec 10, 2012)

Day 17 of 12/12 from seed. Short ryder feminized. 3 of the 4 showed their white pistils today.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 10, 2012)

Isn't that an auto?



tonymontana2013 said:


> Day 17 of 12/12 from seed. Short ryder feminized. 3 of the 4 showed their white pistils today.
> 
> View attachment 2438123


----------



## tonymontana2013 (Dec 10, 2012)

Yea it is and i didnt know until now. Should i change it to 18/6 or 24/0? or will that stress it out


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 11, 2012)

More light supposedly means increased yield with autos.. If you do decide to increase just do it slowly. Maybe add an hour everyday/second day until you're up to 18 or 20



tonymontana2013 said:


> Yea it is and i didnt know until now. Should i change it to 18/6 or 24/0? or will that stress it out


----------



## tonymontana2013 (Dec 11, 2012)

thank you. sorry im a total newb.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 11, 2012)

Everyone has been at some point  
Plants look green and healthy which means you're not killing them, which is always a good start.




tonymontana2013 said:


> thank you. sorry im a total newb.


----------



## lowblower (Dec 11, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> A few pics of my favourite plant in the garden at the moment, White Widow, 12/12 fs grown under LEDs.
> 
> View attachment 2437069View attachment 2437070View attachment 2437071


whats up with the Y-shaped split in the main stem? Is that from topping or something?? How far into flower is she?


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 11, 2012)

lowblower said:


> whats up with the Y-shaped split in the main stem? Is that from topping or something?? How far into flower is she?


HEHE doesnt she look like a killer 12/12!! sorry I am so proud when I get everything dialled in.

Basically I have been following the mainlining thread and I was so jealous that I had to try it on my 12/12 fs. I got another one very similar to this WW (a Grapegod) but the canopy stayed very low, ... I will show pics of her at some point too she will be ready in about 3 weeks. 

What inspired me to try it on my 12/12fs was the first led party cup competition, some guys had great results with topping their 12/12ers. 

It's all about timing for best results. You gotta experiment with this, I was going to try to top for more tops but 12/12 fs you dont have a whole bunch of time.

I think that topping once at the right time is going to increase yield on both indicas and sativas. And so far, from what I am seeing I would recommend doing it earlier than later ,... like basically as soon as you can. Now that I think about it, I think that I had gone for 4 tops on the WW (topping her twice) but she ended up looking like a bush.


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 11, 2012)

So as you can see here, this is grapegod topped for 4, because I topped her early the first time, I was able to top her once again, same with the WW, I can't remember whether they were showing sex or not the second time I topped them but I don't think so. (I am not even 100% sure I topped twice now ,.. damn pothead  I can guarantee you that I topped at least once )


hehe those 2 are Dr.Grinspoons,... almost like cheating, I can't imagine vegging this plant you would need a big ass room!!


Here is a good example of what I am seeing on indicas, for what it's worth... you can see 2 Blue City Diesel in the same container, one was topped the other wasnt, the one that was topped is developing 2 beautiful big nugs while the other one is only developing one nug and it is also smaller ... genetic has to do with this to but it kind of shows my point about better yield.


So please dont let this post make you want to top all your 12/12! start with 1 or 2 plants because like I said timing is important and also I might be getting decent results because plants are vegging like mad under LEDs.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2012)

Just found that thread the other day... in case anyone else is interested:

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 11, 2012)

lowblower said:


> whats up with the Y-shaped split in the main stem? Is that from topping or something?? How far into flower is she?


I dont keep track of the dates, she will get much bigger is all I know  probably 5weeks to go.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Just found that thread the other day... in case anyone else is interested:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html


While I appreciate the guys effort in that thread, I feel its just too much OCD. I commented in there sometime back.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't get how it needs a whole thread dedicated to taking the top off a plant or. I missing something?!


----------



## lowblower (Dec 11, 2012)

nice stuff man. Ive already decided to top all mine anyways. I just found my rocklock that i just discarded in moist paper towels coz i thought it was a dud seed...ayways i just found the tiny tub i put it in and the root has indeed grown out lol but the actual seed shell was rock hard and hadnt opened, so i prized it open with my nail and a laptop screwdriver, and its in a critical care unit as we speak, so i think if it even survives, its just gonna go in a bog stanard 2 litre pot and left to grow without topping. But they are all on 18/6 at the moment.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah, you are lol. It seems to me to be LST with OCD. The picture in the second post of the guy holding 8 identical colas I am assuming are from one plant. You don't get 8 identical colas like that taking off the top of a plant.

Not trying to say it's anything special, or better than anything else, just that I think there's more to it that topping the plant.


----------



## Saerimmner (Dec 11, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah, you are lol. It seems to me to be LST with OCD. The picture in the second post of the guy holding 8 identical colas I am assuming are from one plant. You don't get 8 identical colas like that taking off the top of a plant.
> 
> Not trying to say it's anything special, or better than anything else, just that I think there's more to it that topping the plant.


As far as ive been able to ascertain the trick to it is to have all 4/6/8whatever branches originating from the same node instead of multiple nodes thus giving a larger diameter stem to feed them and eliminating side branching so all colas are equally dominant and productive.


----------



## lowblower (Dec 11, 2012)

i kinda like his technique but i dont think im gonna have enough room for 8 tops on each plant, although i could try it with 4.......hmmmmm


----------



## oneyejacks (Dec 11, 2012)

My latest 12/12 from seed contribution: 


The plant above is very robust compared to this 12/12 plant: 
I noticed that my plants were looking real spindly and not like the other plants I was seeing here on RIU. So I knew I was not doing it right. I was using Miracle Gro Moisture control with about 8 26w lights mostly 2700k and one or two 5700k. Set it and forget it. With my last plant I decided to grow an AK 48 from Nirvana while the other plants were mystery seeds from giveaways from Nirvana. I don't think that has a bearing on the plant differences above but here is what I think I did do differently that helped. 

I ended up doing the AK48 in half MGMC and half MG Seed Starter. I ran out of MGMC and was about to go back to HDep once again and then I thought no, I will just use the rest of the seed starter. In about a 4L container the combination did not even fill it, only 3/4 of the container. I said to myself "maybe that MG IS acidic like the dude from BUDS FOR LESS said and I should PH UP". So I PH up to about 7.5 and then about 7 on waterings there after. The plant was ok for 3 weeks to a month from 12/12 then showed signs of getting really light green (next stop yellow). I remembered I did a 50/50 seed starter so I think I had a deficiency starting as the plant matured. I had bought the 15-30-15 MG fert in HDept a long time ago and decided I was going to just use that to supplement. I took the small end of the fertilizer spoon and only filled that end about 1/4 deep, dumped it in a gallon jug and ferted that way, responded nicely and no burn. The next watering I did 1/2 deep on the small spoon side and never went above that. I noticed no burn just nice deep greens... 

I also added 2 more 42 watt 2700k bulbs for side lighting so 11 or so bulbs now altogether. When I put the big lights in the closet I put them on the side not over the top. I let my weaker 26 watters canvas the top. 

WHAT A DIFFERENCE. Now I see the small things REALLY add up. I still won't have great yields because of my small 4L pot. But my yields will be much more than what the were. The plant is a monster and glad I did this experiment with one plant as opposed to my usual three because I would be having serious space issues!


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 11, 2012)

also been following the thread for awhile.
he's honest about it and states that the techniques are nothing new and very simple and basically just topping with training



nugbuckets said:


> Main-Lining is simply pruning and bondage....LST, super-cropping, Scrog...they are all part of a whole....try not to make Main-Lining a separate entity from all the other "canopy management" methods......i think folks have a tendency to over-think the process.....Main-Lining is simply pruning at the right spot, at the right time, and gently (LST) bonding the plant to the rim of the pot, and then ultimately (if done properly) to a canopy ring of some sort.....simple.




he also had a conversation with someone about yield, and I don't believe it has anything with trying to increase yield in comparison to normal training/topping, for him its more about the connivence of trimming and humidity issues

he gets through a lot of bushes and reckon he was just having a nightmare time trying to trim it all, if you look at those 8 main cola's those would be a dream to trim compared to a mass of bush everywhere with tons of popcorn etc.. also he lives in a very humid area and has issues with mold and budrot, bushy canopy = issues for him.. this method gives buds room but they can still be large.

he does go into the more scientific side of things though and two common things he mentions are the "manifold" (like sae says you want even distribution to all colas) which is basically the under carriage. and also goes on about Vascular cambium, which is basically the woodiness in the branches, this enabled the stems to support those massive buds 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vascular_cambium

also marijuana grows with apical dominance and it is about redistributing that in the most effective manner

excuse the childlike drawing 
the one on the left shows typical apical dominant growth, the one on the right is redistributed
even though they may both be the same weight.. I know which one I'd prefer trimming..






anyways that's just my 0.02 understanding of it



jigfresh said:


> Yeah, you are lol. It seems to me to be LST with OCD. The picture in the second post of the guy holding 8 identical colas I am assuming are from one plant. You don't get 8 identical colas like that taking off the top of a plant.
> 
> Not trying to say it's anything special, or better than anything else, just that I think there's more to it that topping the plant.





Saerimmner said:


> As far as ive been able to ascertain the trick to it is to have all 4/6/8whatever branches originating from the same node instead of multiple nodes thus giving a larger diameter stem to feed them and eliminating side branching so all colas are equally dominant and productive.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> I don't get how it needs a whole thread dedicated to taking the top off a plant or. I missing something?!


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Dec 12, 2012)

My latest 12/12 from seed

Pineapple chunk, start of 6th week in flower, apparently a 9 weeker. Usual set up, 400w HPS, Canna Pro Coco, Hesi nutes and a big fat spliff every time I water her 

Developed a calcium def on this grow, ordered some CalMag and will be using that instead of just the epsom salts moving forward.


----------



## lowblower (Dec 12, 2012)

UKHomeGrow said:


> My latest 12/12 from seed
> 
> Pineapple chunk, 4th week of flower, apparently a 9 weeker. Usual set up, 400w HPS, Canna Pro Coco, Hesi nutes and a big fat spliff every time I water her
> 
> Developed a calcium def on this grow, ordered some CalMag and will be using that instead of just the epsom salts moving forward.


thats not a skunk plant thats a monster......4th week of flower WTF how tall is she?


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 12, 2012)

happy 12-12-12 bitches


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Dec 12, 2012)

lowblower said:


> thats not a skunk plant thats a monster......4th week of flower WTF how tall is she?


LOL, she stands just under 38 inches from the top of the coco. 

Just looked at my notes and I have down she started flowering around the 5th November, so this is the start of week 6 not 4. I had the finish date right in my head at least


----------



## Dookz (Dec 12, 2012)

hey guys im already in flowerin wit my vegged plants but they have lil under 2 months time left ........ but to the point here in my new tent i have room for the last 5 fem seeds there an wanna do 12 12 to get a later harvest but wats the basics like grow time? ect , im usin a 1k light in 4x4 wit all ff nutes/soil, thanks


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 12, 2012)

I have 12 plants under 12/12 on 12/12/12


----------



## xHylios55x (Dec 12, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> I have 12 plants under 12/12 on 12/12/12


are you a wizard?!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes 
Wizard here
<<<<---------------
<<<-------------
<<----------
<-------


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2012)

Just wanted to say hi on 12/12 day. lol I was going to post at 12:12pm, but I forgot. Oops


----------



## supchaka (Dec 12, 2012)

Way to fail jig!


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Dec 12, 2012)

So the mountain-sized asteroid hits when? Hmm, prob about 11:59:99pm eastern....

Kidding!!!

No, really, MOUNTAIN-SIZED!!!

haha, no really, just takin the piss....


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 12, 2012)

SmokeYourOwn said:


> So the mountain-sized asteroid hits when? Hmm, prob about 11:59:99pm eastern....
> 
> Kidding!!!
> 
> ...


Are we talking about that ancient calender shit? I thought that was 21/12/12?


----------



## lowblower (Dec 13, 2012)

yeah its supposedly 21/12 although its been a while since mayan civilsation was destroyed by spaniards with metal swords, guns and metal body armour in the name of god and lots and lots of gold. So Id even be sceptical about the exact date. Its just a calendar anyways and it doesn't mean the end of the world. Just because im gettin to the end of my calendar doesnt mean everything gonna disappear every year lol teh fact is if people want a change they gonna have to work for it, not rely on magic


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Dec 13, 2012)

I was referring to this:_ Asteroid_ the Size of Central Park Flies By 

yeah calendars are completely arbitrary human inventions that have absolutely no relevance to anything but our imaginations blah blah blah 

Quick smoke report on some critical kush, freshly dried...HOLY DONKEYBALLS BATMAN!!!! With this cc and my vortex I'm ruined for all my other shit haha.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Dec 13, 2012)

Quick smoke report on some critical kush, freshly dried...HOLY DONKEYBALLS BATMAN!!!! With this cc and my vortex I'm ruined for all my other shit haha.[/QUOTE]

The Critical Kush I chopped a few months ago blew my brains out! So far this and Skunk #1 have been the best weed Ive smoked in years.


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 13, 2012)

Has anyone tried LSD Cheese? I got a seed from a bag I bought, stuff was mental and had such a fantastic flavour.


----------



## 420jamezbong (Dec 13, 2012)

WOW great structured ladies can i 12/12 my clones once they root wit the same outcome? I kw genetics play a big part, ive been working wit mau-mau blacktooth blacktooth ×killer queen f6 and a very atable bagseed Sativa? ??? Smokes good juz don't knw where it originated. Happy growing


----------



## Truncheon (Dec 13, 2012)

Dookz said:


> wats the basics like grow time?


Your mostly indica strains take about 8-9 weeks from the time the seed goes in, while your mostly sativa strains take 12-13 weeks.


----------



## supchaka (Dec 13, 2012)

My indicas averaged around 72 days from the day they broke soil. Never tried a sativa 12/12 fs


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Dec 13, 2012)

Chopped the top half of my vortex today. Not much yield at all from this one on 12/12fs but very potent!


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 13, 2012)

how many weeks is that?


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Dec 14, 2012)

It was 11 or 12 weeks from seed, with maybe 5% amber trichs. Alot of the trichs were kind of long and skinny with no bubble on top, weird. I sampled some a couple of weeks ago and even then it was very potent, so I wanted to chop before too many ambers appeared. I want to be able to stay awake and enjoy the effects of this one!


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 14, 2012)

Truncheon said:


> Your mostly indica strains take about 8-9 weeks from the time the seed goes in, while your mostly sativa strains take 12-13 weeks.



I have 3 plants, two of which are half way through week 5 and I'm not even flowering yet :s lol.


----------



## catgrass (Dec 14, 2012)

Same deal here took 6 weeks to even start showing a pistil


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 14, 2012)

catgrass said:


> Same deal here took 6 weeks to even start showing a pistil


Really? Well at least I'm in the same boat as others and I've not just completely messed it up


----------



## catgrass (Dec 14, 2012)

Lol ur not safe yet...im doing research but reason it took so long I think is nutrient overdose. They have been on mutes since seed, no burning tho so im not sure. I'll post pics tonight, two purple kush and a skunk,


----------



## catgrass (Dec 14, 2012)

Have u been on mutes since day one or did u start like a week or so into growth


----------



## Truncheon (Dec 14, 2012)

hsfkush said:


> I have 3 plants, two of which are half way through week 5 and I'm not even flowering yet


Well let's see, I can usually sex all the plants at week 3, then they start stretching for a couple weeks, then they really flower up. Dunno what's taking yours so long. The batch I have now I put seed into ground on October 6, and they are four feet tall with one foot central colas and about a dozen side branches each with a nice four inch cola on each.

I figure two or three weeks left until harvest on these sativas.


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 14, 2012)

catgrass said:


> Have u been on mutes since day one or did u start like a week or so into growth


I started using nutes when it looked like they needed them. I had a calcium/magnesium problem so started with nutes and they've exploded into life. It's also probably why I've not seen any flowering yet. This is my first grow so it's all about the experience rather than the product for me.

I'll post up some pics, the last pics I posted were like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## catgrass (Dec 14, 2012)

hsfkush said:


> I started using nutes when it looked like they needed them. I had a calcium/magnesium problem so started with nutes and they've exploded into life. It's also probably why I've not seen any flowering yet. This is my first grow so it's all about the experience rather than the product for me.
> 
> I'll post up some pics, the last pics I posted were like 2 weeks ago.


Cool cool, u remember the date they sprouted or no


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 14, 2012)

catgrass said:


> Cool cool, u remember the date they sprouted or no



Absolutely, I have a planner.

The Blueberry and Cannalope Kush were planted on the 12th and 13th of November, the C99 was planted on the 25th of November, so will be one month old on Christmas Day! I started feeding them nutrients at the start of week 5. Basically, when I purchased all of my equipment and stuff, I ordered Canna Coco A+B as I was planning on using Coco, but my funds ran out so I had to use a old growbag which was purchased about a year ago(soil not coco). After about 4 hours of research I found that you can use A+B with soil, so I've started using that and they've exploded into life.

Here are some pictures. My set up is proper ghetto but that's due to limited funds.
(Backleft)Blueberry (Backright)C99 (Front)Cannalope Kush

Cannalope Kush

Blueberry 


Could anyone tell me the sex of these? Or even if they're showing sex? I'm genuinely not sure. Thanks. If you need a better picture, just say and I'll get right on it.

Edit: The lights are usually closer to the plants, I just wanted them out of the way for the picture 


2nd Edit: FML sorry they sprouted 2 days after being planted, all 3 of them.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 14, 2012)

Happy 
12/12/12 12/12erz..12/12 FSROCKS

are you hungry???


sour cherry 



View attachment 2442754

strawberry cheesecake

View attachment 2442762

eat me.


----------



## catgrass (Dec 15, 2012)

hsfkush said:


> Absolutely, I have a planner.
> 
> The Blueberry and Cannalope Kush were planted on the 12th and 13th of November, the C99 was planted on the 25th of November, so will be one month old on Christmas Day! I started feeding them nutrients at the start of week 5. Basically, when I purchased all of my equipment and stuff, I ordered Canna Coco A+B as I was planning on using Coco, but my funds ran out so I had to use a old growbag which was purchased about a year ago(soil not coco). After about 4 hours of research I found that you can use A+B with soil, so I've started using that and they've exploded into life.
> 
> ...


from what I see they look fine. Ur setup is truly a tribute to all of us blue collars, scratching together random spare cigarette and coffee change to build a grow room. No shame man it all has a starting point, and legit looks very similar to my setup. As for sexing...you cannot fuck up.srs. If u see little balls protruding on the side of the new growth on the upper nodes its male, a small white hair, usually in the top two nodes, will tell u its female. Seriously man this is my first grow and I was trippin...how do I sex is this a male, that a hermie??? Then they just tell u lol, no experience needed....just eyes. You cannot mistake them. I've pulled 3 males and two hermies so far. Don't stress, you will b able to tell don't worry. Btw keep me updated on the c99 that's the strain I want to try next


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 15, 2012)

catgrass said:


> from what I see they look fine. Ur setup is truly a tribute to all of us blue collars, scratching together random spare cigarette and coffee change to build a grow room. No shame man it all has a starting point, and legit looks very similar to my setup. As for sexing...you cannot fuck up.srs. If u see little balls protruding on the side of the new growth on the upper nodes its male, a small white hair, usually in the top two nodes, will tell u its female. Seriously man this is my first grow and I was trippin...how do I sex is this a male, that a hermie??? Then they just tell u lol, no experience needed....just eyes. You cannot mistake them. I've pulled 3 males and two hermies so far. Don't stress, you will b able to tell don't worry. Btw keep me updated on the c99 that's the strain I want to try next



Cheers man, C99 is excellent, considering the price I paid for the seeds. I didn't even look into the breeders reputation when I bought the seeds either, I was just so stoked that I found seeds for C99 that I just bought them lol. £21.99 from attitude, but you can order them cheaper from the breeder(Female Seeds). 
I had a problem with one of my seeds which was entirely my fault, after I put the seed in the soil it looked really dry so I watered it(bottled mineral water) but I watered it too much and it turned to mush. However, as I said, it was entirely my fault and absolutely no fault of the breeder.

If you haven't smoked C99 before and you get the grapefruit pheno then you'll never want to smoke anything else again.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 15, 2012)

that looks familiar 




Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Happy
> 12/12/12 12/12erz..12/12 FSROCKS
> 
> are you hungry???
> ...



you've probably heard this already.. but i would suggest trying to get that top bulb horizontal you will get a much better distribution and utilisation from the bulb
unless you are going to try do a mini vert scrog or something.. then just ignore me



hsfkush said:


> Absolutely, I have a planner.
> 
> The Blueberry and Cannalope Kush were planted on the 12th and 13th of November, the C99 was planted on the 25th of November, so will be one month old on Christmas Day! I started feeding them nutrients at the start of week 5. Basically, when I purchased all of my equipment and stuff, I ordered Canna Coco A+B as I was planning on using Coco, but my funds ran out so I had to use a old growbag which was purchased about a year ago(soil not coco). After about 4 hours of research I found that you can use A+B with soil, so I've started using that and they've exploded into life.
> 
> ...


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 15, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> that looks familiar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I know, I stated earlier that I'm going to get a CFL reflector for that bulb once funds become available. =]


----------



## xp0c (Dec 15, 2012)

Just thought I would post a pic of my 14 day old 12/12 from seed. Bag seed, but real good. 
I just stuck it in with my other plant that is on the 21st day since first pistil showed.

The last pic is a couple days old. The little one is starting to take off now.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Dec 16, 2012)

So I clipped and dried a nug from my super haze freebie and noticed that the smell of this strain is like what all weed used to smell like back in the 70's, 80's and early 90's. Wow, really brings you back! Old becomes new again lol.


----------



## catgrass (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes yes yes I've been looking for the pot I used to smell walking by bus stations in 91 and shit, I moss that....where did you buy ur strain from smokeyourown


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 16, 2012)

catgrass said:


> Btw keep me updated on the c99 that's the strain I want to try next




I just harvested a severely stunted c99. Only got a little over a 1/4 off it (12/12 from seed). She had a hard life, that's for sure.
However, the high and taste is great. Very energetic, and the flavor has a hint of fresh peaches!


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Dec 16, 2012)

hey dell you know when you order say a 50l bag of coco , how do they send it in plain packaging ?


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 16, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> I just harvested a severely stunted c99. Only got a little over a 1/4 off it (12/12 from seed). She had a hard life, that's for sure.
> However, the high and taste is great. Very energetic, and the flavor has a hint of fresh peaches!


My C99 took a knock tonight, when I was watering I dropped the damn bottle! Luckily I managed to deflect it from crushing the plant, but it did bend it and chopped a leaf in half. So I moved a light to the other side of the plant where it was leaning away from and now it's back up straight so I guess it couldn't have been too bad.

Oh and my Cannalope Kush which is looking awesome and smelling awesome already and my Blueberry which is so horribly sativa dom looking and STINKS has finally started showing preflowers! Yay!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 16, 2012)

my 12/12 from seed party cup grow. 48w cfl and 8.8 weeks flowering
View attachment 2444777View attachment 2444778View attachment 2444779


----------



## bombasticson (Dec 16, 2012)

whats the point of growing in a party cup?


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 16, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> whats the point of growing in a party cup?


not every much space. im growing in a 1x1 foot area thats 2 feet tall


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 16, 2012)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;8394660 said:


> not every much space. im growing in a 1x1 foot area thats 2 feet tall


and experimenting with diffrent teqniques to become a better grower. this was my first grow


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 16, 2012)

That second picture is epic. +rep for that.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 16, 2012)

Although I commend your efforts, it does seem like very little reward for 10 weeks worth of input... There's members here that would smoke that whole lot in one session.. If not even 1 blunt lol
Suppose it better than nothing though...


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 16, 2012)

yea it is a small amount of bud but its good practice so i get everything down and have a couple run throughs of grows before i get to larger grows. I planning on a larger grow next though with a scrog to try out. how much yield do you think this plant will get anyways? quad?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 16, 2012)

Get a 200w CFL for your little room. Then for a planter, cut the top off a 1 gallon milk/water jug. Cover it up with tape or paint so no light gets to the roots. Then poke some holes in the bottom for drainage and air. Also put a bunch of slices in the sides of the jug with a sharp knife (be carful). I like to twist the blade when i pull it out to widen the slice a little bit. This gives the roots some fresh air to breathe.
Then just plant a couple seeds in opposite corners. let them grow as tall as they can, and then just LST them. 12/12 is best when the plant is unmolested (no topping etc). The goal is to get it as big as you can as fast as you can.


----------



## BenRipped (Dec 16, 2012)

I used to grow them like that 5 years ago in cups, few years ago I started bigger pots got bigger results. The mini plants were quiet cute. Here's a few old grow photos to share 12/12 from seed. View attachment 2445013


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 16, 2012)

BenRipped said:


> I used to grow them like that 5 years ago in cups, few years ago I started bigger pots got bigger results. The mini plants were quiet cute. Here's a few old grow photos to share 12/12 from seed. View attachment 2445012View attachment 2445013


Woah what the fuck?! How many you got there and what strain(s)?


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 16, 2012)

So now that I'm starting to see preflowers, is this when it will start to stretch? Both my Cannalope Kush and Sativa dom Blueberry are both about 12-16inches tall at this moment in time. Am I also right to assume that Sativa dom will stretch more than the Cannalope?


----------



## BenRipped (Dec 17, 2012)

hsfkush said:


> Woah what the fuck?! How many you got there and what strain(s)?


 First picture when I started farming was probably around 400 or so per room. Second picture was a later more modest grow about 150 or so under 4 1k watt lights. Around 2.75lbs per light. The strain is a sensi seed super skunk I got direct from them back in 99. I selectivily bred the strain over and over through the years to flower very fast at 7 weeks and produce huge single colas. It took popping 1000's of seeds to stabilize the super phenos on this refined strain I call Pretty Hate Machine.


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 17, 2012)

BenRipped said:


> First picture when I started farming was probably around 400 or so per room. Second picture was a later more modest grow about 150 or so under 4 1k watt lights. Around 2.75lbs per light. The strain is a sensi seed super skunk I got direct from them back in 99. I selectivily bred the strain over and over through the years to flower very fast at 7 weeks and produce huge single colas. It took popping 1000's of seeds to stabilize the super phenos on this refined strain I call Pretty Hate Machine.


That's awesome! I'd love to make my own strain but I am a novice, so with time and experience I will do. I've even thought of names for certain crosses, depending on how well they produce.

Could cross something like GDP and C99 and calling it Grandaddy Pimp or something  Haha.


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 17, 2012)

Quick update on ghetto grow room.


The Cannalope Kush and Sativa dom Blueberry are now on week 6. I've also just had my new light fittings turn up, so I've put some nails in the wall at around 6inches apart each so that I will have no hassle raising and lowering them as they're the clip on b22 fixtures that also have a hole on the back for nails/screws etc.

I have also started a Lemon Kush in a party cup(it will stay in the party cup) as an experiment.

The Blueberry measured at 15" tall and the Cannalope Kush is 11" tall. Both are showing sex now and both seem to be females(2 white hairs hairs coming out of the preflowers). I am a little worried about how tall this Blueberry is going to get. I've heard that Sativa's can grow up to 4 times it's size once it begins to stretch, is this true?

Edit: Also I topped my C99 as an experiment.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Dec 17, 2012)

catgrass said:


> Yes yes yes I've been looking for the pot I used to smell walking by bus stations in 91 and shit, I moss that....where did you buy ur strain from smokeyourown


I got it from attitude as a single freebie, it is feminized super haze from dutch passion. It's the same as haze/skunk which is a cross of skunkman's haze and skunk #1. I've done some research into it and found that these original haze strains will keep flowering almost indefinitely. I'm talking like 6 months! But the trichs will be mostly cloudy by 10 weeks with maybe 1% amber, so you really don't need to wait for them to "finish" before harvesting IMO.


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Dec 17, 2012)

AND....

Super Haze Chopped!













By far my largest harvest from a single plant grown 12/12fs, 13 weeks from seed. The main cola with two side buds was 2.4 oz wet, so I'm thinking the entire lot will pass 3 zip dry.


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 17, 2012)

What is a zip? Is that an ounce?


----------



## Dookz (Dec 17, 2012)

hsfkush said:


> So now that I'm starting to see preflowers, is this when it will start to stretch? Both my Cannalope Kush and Sativa dom Blueberry are both about 12-16inches tall at this moment in time. Am I also right to assume that Sativa dom will stretch more than the Cannalope?


 can u post pics of the cannalope kush plz, i have 1 growin now heres a pic


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 17, 2012)

Dookz said:


> can u post pics of the cannalope kush plz, i have 1 growin now heres a pic


It's the one at the front, just a few posts up from yours =]

How old is your one? Looks awesome, how's the smell too? Mine smells slightly coffee like when I rub my fingers on the leaves.


----------



## catgrass (Dec 17, 2012)

I've got 3 purple kush goin from nirvana, and speaking of smell when u rub the laves, is it normal to have 3 identical strains w different smells?


----------



## Dookz (Dec 17, 2012)

i vegged for almost 35 days or so and thats 2 weeks from flip, i have a bunch of strains growin but they all blo my mind wen touchin an smelling


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 17, 2012)

making seeds 12/12 fs!!

Chemo (jordan of the island)

Another bud from that same frosty Chemo had seeds from a male SpaceBomb


Spacebomb x Medicine


Spacebomb x Spacebomb


random 12/12 fs


----------



## cletusboost (Dec 17, 2012)

catgrass said:


> I've got 3 purple kush goin from nirvana, and speaking of smell when u rub the laves, is it normal to have 3 identical strains w different smells?



Where did you get the purple kush? As far as I can see no kush at all at nirvana....


----------



## cletusboost (Dec 17, 2012)

I know this is newb ? But I can not upload pics? I tried photobucket and they say my user name is not valid....


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 18, 2012)

cletusboost said:


> Where did you get the purple kush? As far as I can see no kush at all at nirvana....


Even on Nirvana seeds official website they don't have it. Then I thought he meant gypsy nirvana, so I checked there and nothing lol.

Edit - My sativa is starting to take over the grow room, any chance I can chop some of the lower fan leaves down with out causing problems?


----------



## Mister Black (Dec 18, 2012)

WOW - Got 93g dry bud off my Moby Dick from Dinafem. Grown 12/12 from seed under CFL's in Coco inside a 2x2x5 tent. Plant took 10 weeks in flower.

Pics

More details on my grow log page. There is a link under this post. Please feel free to go there and + rep me

View attachment 2446995View attachment 2446996


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 18, 2012)

Mister Black said:


> WOW - Got 93g dry bud off my Moby Dick from Dinafem. Grown 12/12 from seed under CFL's in Coco inside a 2x2x5 tent. Plant took 10 weeks in flower.
> 
> Pics
> 
> ...


Very nice bud. I remember reading through your thread a while ago and remember seeing all the problems you had with germination and such. But there is always a diamond in the rough and looks like you found it, good job!


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 18, 2012)

Quick question for you guys. I've just recently taken a look at my Cannalope Kush and found these little swellings between the stem and the fan-leaf branches?

Anyone got any idea's? Here's a pic.


I don't know if this is the start of budding, or the start of a new internode or if it's a deficiency, or if it's completely normal and expected while preflowering.

Thanks for the help and +rep to who ever helps =]


----------



## evelyn1984 (Dec 18, 2012)

Ive seen something very similar on my ladies, would be really interested to see what some pro's response is on here. good post hsfkush. 

Evey


----------



## Dookz (Dec 18, 2012)

the stems are preparin to grow big and thicker its all good news ur plants r healthy nd holdin up its own like reinforced lol


----------



## cletusboost (Dec 18, 2012)

She showed lady bits at bout 3 weeks in and has been doing this from that point on. This pic is bout 6-7 weeks. This is my first grow, so far so good. I'm running coco and Blue planet nutrients 2 part. These nutes are phucking sick or I got really lucky? I'm not sure and i'm not complaining.....

oh yeah this thread rocks and thanx to those who have contributed..... Especially del6666666666 for bangin out the phat bitches.... Hoooly.....


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 18, 2012)

Dookz said:


> the stems are preparin to grow big and thicker its all good news ur plants r healthy nd holdin up its own like reinforced lol


So is this the start of flowering stretch?


----------



## Dookz (Dec 18, 2012)

mine does it in veg if long enough or flower its like after any growth starts puttin weight on by growinit must reinforce itself to hold ur buds all the stems/Branches do it , its just makin support an its good growth u wanna see them get thick


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 18, 2012)

Dookz said:


> mine does it in veg if long enough or flower its like after any growth starts puttin weight on by growinit must reinforce itself to hold ur buds all the stems/Branches do it , its just makin support an its good growth u wanna see them get thick


Thanks buddy.


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 18, 2012)

Lemon Kush popped today =]


----------



## kr4x (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm doing the same using Strawberry Cough Kush seeds, I planted the germinated seeds 2 days ago and they have sprouted, im doing 12-12 cycle under a 150 watt HPS light with balast.. wish me luck guys


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 18, 2012)

kr4x said:


> I'm doing the same using Strawberry Cough Kush seeds, I planted the germinated seeds 2 days ago and they have sprouted, im doing 12-12 cycle under a 150 watt HPS light with balast.. wish me luck guys


Where did you get those seeds from, if I may ask? Sounds like an interesting strain.


----------



## powerslide (Dec 18, 2012)

hsfkush said:


> So is this the start of flowering stretch?


Some strains do this I would consider it a preferred breeding trait that branch can hold more weight.


----------



## kr4x (Dec 18, 2012)

hsfkush said:


> Where did you get those seeds from, if I may ask? Sounds like an interesting strain.


got my seeds from this site

http://www.dutch-passion.nl/en/seeds/product/strawberry-cough/


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 18, 2012)

kr4x said:


> got my seeds from this site
> 
> http://www.dutch-passion.nl/en/seeds/product/strawberry-cough/


Ah I thought that's the seeds you were on about.


----------



## oneyejacks (Dec 18, 2012)

I like this 12/12 thing. With no veg and correct use of nutes and lights I got a full oz off of it in about 65 days. I dried for 4 days with heater and started curing tonight but should end up being a solid 25g. Nuked a bud, awesome shit... AK 48, I am really happy. 

If you are using CFLs and want smoke in 75 days (or less), then this 12 12 shit is tha bomb!


----------



## SwagstaffBud (Dec 19, 2012)

Pineapple kush pulled a little early, still 32g dry. Only been curing a few days and it's some good shit!


----------



## kr4x (Dec 19, 2012)

during a 12-12 cycle grow how do I know when to switch from veg stage to flowering stage?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 19, 2012)

dog og from breeders and two pepe le dank from ggg, from seed three weeks old. Have them under my 600hps kooltube and 100+watts of t-5 6k blue spectrum. Would love to start 12/12 as soonas possible, any thoughts del? or anyone with good 12/12 knowledge?


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 19, 2012)

kr4x said:


> during a 12-12 cycle grow how do I know when to switch from veg stage to flowering stage?


There is no switching... from the minute you put the seed in the soil, your light cycle has to be 12 on 12 off for this to work. It's basically autoflowering a photoperiod. There is no veg time, it's just all flowering time. Admittedly the plant will "veg" until it's mature enough to flower, but that could be 2 weeks - 6 weeks depending on your set up.

So even though you're forcing your plant to flower right from seed, it will still do it's own vegging. When the plant is mature enough to bud, that's when it should start.


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 19, 2012)

SwagstaffBud said:


> Pineapple kush pulled a little early, still 32g dry. Only been curing a few days and it's some good shit! View attachment 2448226View attachment 2448227



That looks really nice mate. Not that dense but so many trichs!


----------



## kr4x (Dec 19, 2012)

hsfkush said:


> There is no switching... from the minute you put the seed in the soil, your light cycle has to be 12 on 12 off for this to work. It's basically autoflowering a photoperiod. There is no veg time, it's just all flowering time. Admittedly the plant will "veg" until it's mature enough to flower, but that could be 2 weeks - 6 weeks depending on your set up.
> 
> So even though you're forcing your plant to flower right from seed, it will still do it's own vegging. When the plant is mature enough to bud, that's when it should start.


thank you for the reply, appreciate the help!


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 19, 2012)

kr4x said:


> thank you for the reply, appreciate the help!


No worries, it's my first grow ever and I'm doing 12/12 from seed, that's how easy it is


----------



## kr4x (Dec 19, 2012)

hsfkush said:


> No worries, it's my first grow ever and I'm doing 12/12 from seed, that's how easy it is


what strain are you growing?


----------



## liveveryday (Dec 19, 2012)

Those are seriously beautiful


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Dec 19, 2012)

Here is my Widow Bomb, popped the seed on 9/11 and I have her down as started flowering on 10/12. Currently stretching, has been growing 1" a day since flowering kicked in, stands at 16" last night.

View attachment 2448397View attachment 2448398View attachment 2448399


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 2448275View attachment 2448276View attachment 2448277View attachment 2448278dog og from breeders and two pepe le dank from ggg, from seed three weeks old. Have them under my 600hps kooltube and 100+watts of t-5 6k blue spectrum. Would love to start 12/12 as soonas possible, any thoughts del? or anyone with good 12/12 knowledge?


The whole idea with 12/12 from seed is having the lights on 12/12 from the very beginning. So you can start 12/12 whenever you want to start saving electricity.


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 19, 2012)

kr4x said:


> what strain are you growing?


I'm currently growing 1 Lemon Kush, 1 Cannalope Kush, 1 C99 and 1 Blueberry.


----------



## 420jamezbong (Dec 19, 2012)

Can i 12/12 my clones once they root um wking wit mau-mau which take 60 frm seed?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 19, 2012)

420jamezbong said:


> Can i 12/12 my clones once they root um wking wit mau-mau which take 60 frm seed?


Yes. 

Welcome to RIU.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 19, 2012)

some do, run numbers if you looking for weight.



420jamezbong said:


> Can i 12/12 my clones once they root um wking wit mau-mau which take 60 frm seed?


----------



## SwagstaffBud (Dec 19, 2012)

hsfkush said:


> That looks really nice mate. Not that dense but so many trichs!


Thanks man, I wish I could've let it fatten up more, it's actually decently dense but it could've gone another week at least. I had to chop it before I left my university for break.


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 19, 2012)

SwagstaffBud said:


> Thanks man, I wish I could've let it fatten up more, it's actually decently dense but it could've gone another week at least. I had to chop it before I left my university for break.


That is unfortunate. But really nice looking buds, nice job.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 19, 2012)

cut my 1212 from seed party cup grow


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 19, 2012)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;8410408 said:


> cut my 1212 from seed party cup growView attachment 2449295View attachment 2449287View attachment 2449288View attachment 2449289View attachment 2449290View attachment 2449291View attachment 2449292


That's cute  Lol.


----------



## Tragic420 (Dec 20, 2012)

ill eat ya


----------



## lowblower (Dec 20, 2012)

10 days in veg and just flipped to 12/12 today. Was gonna 'mainline' them off teh 1st node beforehand but came across the realisation that ill have no space to water during flower. So this not a complete 12/12 from seed grow, but near enough 






^ from top left to right then bottom left to right: LA confidential (DNA), AK48(NIRV), white rhino(NIRV), sour kush (RP), purple wreck (RP), Rocklock (DNA)
they should all be indica dominant, at least in indica stature


----------



## nameno (Dec 20, 2012)

*

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174; 




That might not be much,but it looks good to me!



*


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 20, 2012)

Quick update on my 12/12 from seed grow.

Group shot.


Cannalope Kush


Blueberry


I'll update with more pics of the C99 at a later date. I'm not sure what's going on with the C99, it's so stunted but looks healthy(leaf colouration)


----------



## gordon21 (Dec 20, 2012)

i got 6 small 2 week olds starting. so far look good ill post pics soon when there a lil bigger.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 20, 2012)

nameno said:


> *
> 
> &#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;
> 
> ...


Right? haha i just wish it was more of that flame because it is amazing


----------



## C4NNABIZ (Dec 21, 2012)

hsfkush said:


> Quick update on my 12/12 from seed grow.
> 
> Group shot.
> View attachment 2449963
> ...


Very nice looking plants. I'm trying this 12/12 stuff myself with Afghan Kush from WOS. I'm shocked how fast these plants grow on 12/12.


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 21, 2012)

C4NNABIZ said:


> Very nice looking plants. I'm trying this 12/12 stuff myself with Afghan Kush from WOS. I'm shocked how fast these plants grow on 12/12.


Thanks, it's my first ever grow


----------



## nameno (Dec 22, 2012)

I am lazy! I've been starting another grow for a month,all I had to do was clean up & add 2 more bubblebuckets.Iguess I'll shoot for seeds in on Christmas day. Hows about posting some pictures or something to get the blood flowing.


----------



## xp0c (Dec 22, 2012)

Here's mine now at 21 days old, and 12/12 from seed.


----------



## nameno (Dec 23, 2012)

*

xp0c That looks better than mine!




*


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 23, 2012)

http://youtu.be/c-_yHBHupCs

12/12 from seed


----------



## kinetic (Dec 23, 2012)

I just flipped to 12/12 and I'm thinking I'm going to throw some beans down in there just to check this out. I'm guessing my 3 gal. smartpots would be what I would sprout in just to keep any shock down with such a quicker grow?
I'm kind of excited to try this


----------



## marcy (Dec 24, 2012)

I have just started 3 royal queen fruit sprit 12/12 from seed!! Will post pics when they start looking sexy! 
Marcy


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Dec 24, 2012)

Happy Christmas everyone! 

Here is what is helping me get in the festive mood today, Cheese Bomb 12/12 from seed....posted harvest pics a month a go or so I guess.

Yum Yum


----------



## steeliesteve (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm working on my first grow. I'm groing in hempy buckets and my girls are 16 days from seed. I found this thread last night and after reading I decided to just flip now. I know its not from seed but I didn't know you could do this. Thanks everyone for all your info. I got 2 blue dream, 1 crit kush, 1 vintage 2006 and 1 jack freebies and a g13 haze that's a runt. Can't wait to see what happens! Thanks again.

Edit
I'm using a coco/perl mix (about 80/20) 600w mh (when should I switch to hps?) And my tent is 4'x4'x6.5'. I'm using heavy 16 nutes.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 25, 2012)

A very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all you wonderful 12-12 from seeder's......May all your troubles be little ones and may all your buds be hairy, fat, smelly and mighty sticky...


----------



## nameno (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks Del & a Merry Christmas to All!!!


----------



## bewareofdogandowner (Dec 25, 2012)

so its Christmas an shit....hey what size pot is optimum for this kind of grow?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 25, 2012)

hsfkush said:


> Thanks, it's my first ever grow


you still got that female lemon kush? i wanted to try that strain, c99 too really. hell.... cannalope kush too! lol. 
what blueberry is that?


----------



## del66666 (Dec 26, 2012)

steeliesteve said:


> I'm working on my first grow. I'm groing in hempy buckets and my girls are 16 days from seed. I found this thread last night and after reading I decided to just flip now. I know its not from seed but I didn't know you could do this. Thanks everyone for all your info. I got 2 blue dream, 1 crit kush, 1 vintage 2006 and 1 jack freebies and a g13 haze that's a runt. Can't wait to see what happens! Thanks again.
> 
> Edit
> I'm using a coco/perl mix (about 80/20) 600w mh (when should I switch to hps?) And my tent is 4'x4'x6.5'. I'm using heavy 16 nutes.


Hello mate just did a blue dream and got another in now, they seem to like 12-12 from seed. I would go for switching after a few weeks flower, blue to help stop stretch......dual hps bulbs are good to use from start to finish....


----------



## infinitihigh (Dec 26, 2012)

this is my 12/12 from a clone only 4 weeks old from shooting its roots strain is peach diamond.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 26, 2012)

privately bred? Does it taste like peaches?



infinitihigh said:


> View attachment 2455504 this is my 12/12 from a clone only 4 weeks old from shooting its roots strain is peach diamond.


----------



## steeliesteve (Dec 26, 2012)

del66666 said:


> Hello mate just did a blue dream and got another in now, they seem to like 12-12 from seed. I would go for switching after a few weeks flower, blue to help stop stretch......dual hps bulbs are good to use from start to finish....


Thanks Del. I already switched to hps, (2 light cycles now) should I switch back or will it be ok?


----------



## xp0c (Dec 26, 2012)

Mine is 25 days old now. Should show sex pretty soon.


Edit: A few hours later I noticed it's first pistil.
View attachment 2456065


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 26, 2012)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> you still got that female lemon kush? i wanted to try that strain, c99 too really. hell.... cannalope kush too! lol.
> what blueberry is that?


Yeah the Lemon Kush is doing good, C99 had some problems and I topped it as an experiment. Blueberry is bag seed but it's apparently blueberry so we'll keep that name until otherwise  lol.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 26, 2012)

hsfkush said:


> Yeah the Lemon Kush is doing good, C99 had some problems and I topped it as an experiment. Blueberry is bag seed but it's apparently blueberry so we'll keep that name until otherwise  lol.


right on i feel ya. that lemon kush have any scent to it when u rub the stems? if so whats it like?


----------



## del66666 (Dec 27, 2012)

steeliesteve said:


> Thanks Del. I already switched to hps, (2 light cycles now) should I switch back or will it be ok?


it will be fine mate....some people run hps all the way...we all have our own preferences..


----------



## Mcwhippin420 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey bro I started 3 bagseeds under Just 2 32w cfl they are a bit into flowering I have added more light over time up to 7 I have germinated 3 blue dream seeds I got out a qp of some Cali blue dream they are fixing to go in some peat pots gonna try 12/12 !!!! Any suggestions del your buds are the nicest I don't have a link on hand from my phone  I'll post so u can see my tent it's my latest started thread thanks !!!


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 27, 2012)

Del, You've inspired me with all of the knowledge, thank you. I'm one of the paranoids, so it'll take me a while to post pics, but here's a description of my 12/12 from seed perpetual:

Grow room:
1 Meter deep x .8 M wide x 1.5 M tall (it's easier to measure metric.)

Planters:
2 x 45 gallon tubs, each having 8 plants, 4 flowering 4 maturing
8 seedling/sprouting cups in a humidity dome

Soil:
Home made, 4 parts enriched desert soil, 1 part sand, 1 part perlite, 1 part moss. The mix drains nicely, flushes quickly, yet maintains enough moisture. The soil is as close to the rich mountain soil I used to grow in, outside of Espanola.

Seeds: Afghan Indica (Landrace) - I'm just setting up, in the future I'll be adding more variety, and switching to feminized seed (I'm losing 1/3 - 1/2 of my seedlings to the Y chromosome, that sucks)

Lots of CFL lighting:
Overhead: 4x65W 65K, 4x23W 65K, 4x23 27K - I'll be adding 2 UVB (10K) bulbs, and 2 65W 27K bulbs when I can afford it. Current wattage: 444
Soil Level: (each bin) 1 23W 65K, 1 23w 27K, 1x13 65K (mini tube, trouble-light style CFL) Current wattage: 59 per bin
My current total wattage is 562, electrical cost is 22 monthly increase

I'm using some general purpose nutes ( 2-2-3 ratio, I don't remember the brand, my mother bought it for me.) Water is filtered, 1 Tbsp per gallon unsulfered molasses, 1 Tsp magnesium sulphate. I water twice weekly, once with just water, once with nutes+

Air circulation is courtesy of a dual circulation fan (2 30CM fans in a single housing)

Temp stays around 82-88 during the day (lights on) and drops to 70 at night. Humidity in the "room" is 30-45% depending on length of time since last watering.

I'm 2 weeks in, I started out 18/6 to 12/12, but, the lighting was an issue. The landrace is vegging nicely under 12/12, the random sativa bag-seed that I threw in for shits and giggles is also blooming quite nicely.

I'm pretty sure the bins will only hold up for 3 or 4 cycles, by then I'll be more set to build my grow better. Better lights, ventilation, 4 times the area, 1 gallon pots in bins vs. a "garden grow"


----------



## munchies7 (Dec 27, 2012)

my organic 12/12 bagseeds growing around an 1.5' a couple of days 1.5 gal now ima try 30 more on 1L pots to see the difference


----------



## supchaka (Dec 27, 2012)

Been a minute since Ive posted in here. These are some test plants, but they're 12/12 so I may as well throw them in here. Hempy style. CNS17 grow/bloom. Feminized Chaka party mix strains. The 3 in one pot will get pruned to single colas... like I said, its a test.


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 27, 2012)

Question for the long-time 12-12 growers. Anyone tried their hand at white rhino 12-12? I had some today, and believe that it's my new favourite. A bit more "head high" than I'm used to, but it definitely helped my nerves and lasted for a long time!


----------



## Serial Violator (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello ladies and gents,im back again with another 12-12. Had a hectic time moving to a different country and opening a bar. 
This time round im going to be growing Kandy Kush,Critical Mass, Lemon Skunk, Sour Cream, White WidowxBlueberry and some Dogs.
Stuck them in the jiffy pellets last night so should be sprouting soon.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 28, 2012)

Serial Violator said:


> Hello ladies and gents,im back again with another 12-12. Had a hectic time moving to a different country and opening a bar.
> This time round im going to be growing Kandy Kush,Critical Mass, Lemon Skunk, Sour Cream, White WidowxBlueberry and some Dogs.
> Stuck them in the jiffy pellets last night so should be sprouting soon.


welcome back, i hope that life in the new country is treating you well mate...


----------



## del66666 (Dec 28, 2012)

minnesmoker said:


> Question for the long-time 12-12 growers. Anyone tried their hand at white rhino 12-12? I had some today, and believe that it's my new favourite. A bit more "head high" than I'm used to, but it definitely helped my nerves and lasted for a long time!


ive done white rhino clones under cfls with little veg, i reckon 12-12 will be fine for them....seems to be good for most strains ive tried.


----------



## lowblower (Dec 28, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmm sounds tasty everyone. Like cranberry jelly and turkey.

anyways i need some advice; my lil plants are growing pretty fast, and i think they gonna have another 1-2 weeks in veg before they show preflowers still as they are about 18 days old. Basically i dont wanna have to adjust my grow space, so im thinking of topping them all the the 2nd node when i see the first preflowers. In anyones actual experience, can you say wether that is too late to top teh plant. I just wanna time it so that i cut them back to about 7" when they start to flower so that they only reach like 20" by harvest. I know I shouldnt cut back during flower coz stress can turn them hermie, but cutting back at the time of the first preflowers is that too risky? thanks, hope everyone had a good christmas


----------



## Brizzy (Dec 28, 2012)

Do sativa dominate strains also perform well in 12-12? Ive only heard mixed opinions on this. I dont see why not, but Im still new to growing


----------



## munchies7 (Dec 28, 2012)

mmm does pot size matters on 12/12? like would it grow more in a 1.5gal than in a 3gal ? or it would be pretty much the same? coz they grow/veg a month or so.. so how would it make any difference, currently have an 12 inches plant on 1.5gal


----------



## del66666 (Dec 28, 2012)

munchies7 said:


> mmm does pot size matters on 12/12? like would it grow more in a 1.5gal than in a 3gal ? or it would be pretty much the same? coz they grow/veg a month or so.. so how would it make any difference, currently have an 12 inches plant on 1.5gal


i use 5-10 litre pots, 10 litre pots are plenty big enough to produce some very nice plants under 12-12 from seed..


----------



## munchies7 (Dec 28, 2012)

thx del so i think ima stick with the 1.5gal i already have then, one more thing what strain do u recommend me for 12/12? im looking for a high yielding that finishes around 8 weeks coz my current lemon haze took 9-10 weeks and one is still flowering T_T and i think it has around 2 more weeks besides its not a very high yielding although it looks dank and im sure after drying it will smell DANKKKKKK. def gonna try it again after a couple of runs.


----------



## munchies7 (Dec 28, 2012)

some quality bag seeds i will run until i get my mind on what seeds to get, have some og kush from Reserva privada but i think they wont be very good for 12/12 so i probably will wait until i move from here (4 months), anyway those bag seeds will probably be 50-70% fems thats what i get they on 1L pots

super lemon haze


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 29, 2012)

Brizzy said:


> Do sativa dominate strains also perform well in 12-12? Ive only heard mixed opinions on this. I dont see why not, but Im still new to growing


My sativa dom blueberry(bag seed, but apparently blueberry) is over 2ft tall and not showing any signs of slowing down yet.

Here's a picture comparison between a Cannalope Kush(right) and my Sativa dom Blueberry bagseed(left)


Both were started at the same time.

Here are some pictures of my flowering Cannalope Kush as well.


----------



## munchies7 (Dec 29, 2012)

im guessing if ur growing 12/12 full room sativas is OK, but if u gonna be perpetual and intend to put plants every now and then the sativas dominant will make u rise that light leaving low light to those new 12/12 seedlings


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 29, 2012)

I know EXACTLY what you're talking about. I had to drop my lights at an angle, so the Sativa gets it's light, and the indicas (almost a foot lower) also get there's. I topped the Sativa at it's 3rd node, also! I'm going to try some LSTing of that big bitch, to get her more light, and get the light closer to her neighboring seedlings.


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 29, 2012)

sorry the pics arent great quality I dont have the good camera with me. I with I did. I chopped this baby this morning, Spacebomb. I collected around 100 seeds from the stems from an early pollination with her brother Spacebomb. I have been toking on some other buds I chopped a few days ago 



View attachment 2459464View attachment 2459461View attachment 2459452View attachment 2459453View attachment 2459454View attachment 2459455View attachment 2459456View attachment 2459457View attachment 2459458View attachment 2459459View attachment 2459460View attachment 2459462View attachment 2459463


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 29, 2012)

munchies7 said:


> im guessing if ur growing 12/12 full room sativas is OK, but if u gonna be perpetual and intend to put plants every now and then the sativas dominant will make u rise that light leaving low light to those new 12/12 seedlings


That's why I like the LEDs and sativa and 12/12fs so much. I keep them 24'' away from canopy, and seedlings are at 36''+ away and they love it.

I never move my lights, I tie my plants down if they get too close.


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 29, 2012)

My Lemon Kush =] I am having high hopes for this as it's one of the tastiest strains I've tried.


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 30, 2012)

Starting to see trichs on my popcorn bud leafs now on my Cannalope Kush 



It's a phone camera so sorry about the quality, however, I'm planning on buying a digital microscope for my PC, so I'll be able to take awesome budshots.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Dec 30, 2012)

What's goin' on D6  Hope all is well with you bro.
*Gotta ? for you tho. *I just planted 5 seeds(details in sig.) inspired by what's going on here as I said, but I was wondering *do you give them 18/6 for maybe the first week or so to let them get established, since they'll have to veg a little anyways?* I was thinking in those terms with the current crop.
*Or are you legit 12/12 from seed? I appreciate ya in advance *


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 30, 2012)

we have gone through this question recently... and many times!

The purist will say no, I say it doesnt make enough difference, so do what's easy for you, 2 weeks of 18-6 would come out ever so slightly bigger and makes no difference for the rest of the grow. So if it's convenient for you it's ok to go 18-6 for the first 2 weeks.

My biggest yield 12/12 fs was a true 12/12 fs, in case you are simply hoping for more yield, it will make no difference.


----------



## nameno (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year,hope for the best! If all goes right I'll be putting my seed in on the first.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sincerely420 said:


> What's goin' on D6  Hope all is well with you bro.
> *Gotta ? for you tho. *I just planted 5 seeds(details in sig.) inspired by what's going on here as I said, but I was wondering *do you give them 18/6 for maybe the first week or so to let them get established, since they'll have to veg a little anyways?* I was thinking in those terms with the current crop.
> *Or are you legit 12/12 from seed? I appreciate ya in advance *


im strictly 12-12 from seed mate, i see no reason for a few extra hours light at the start but each to their own way...


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 31, 2012)

Maybe we should start a 18/6 for two weeks then 12-12 not from seed thread... Just to avoid confusion.


----------



## bizzkut (Dec 31, 2012)

del66666 said:


> im strictly 12-12 from seed mate, i see no reason for a few extra hours light at the start but each to their own way...


sup man, been lurking on this thread for a wile, you are boss Jedi. What do you think about (Pyramid Seeds) Tutankhamon for 12/12, the breeder says " Tutankhamun is a perfect variety to be used as a mother plant because of it's small and compact size. You can also get lots of clones from the quantity of branches" and "utankhamon cannabis seeds are easy to cultivate indoor. Outdoor you should try to avoid areas with high humidity to prevent fungus problems that may arise due to its compact buds. Flowering for these cannabis seeds take 60-65 days"


----------



## Sincerely420 (Dec 31, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Mayb we should start a 18/6 for two weeks then 12-12 not from seed thread... Just to avoid confusion.


<- Maybe tha'ts a good idea to start that thread!!!! Great response too! "Helped me out A LOT" and didn't waste any of your time at all! ....Why don't you get on that? Making that thread?
I can't be arsed...Too much goin' on at the moment... The least I figured I could do for you, for replying to my post was to reply back to yours* ONCE*

And i figured just to avoid confusion even more, you should bold the thread title. And underline it.

*"An 18/6 for 2 weeks thread, then 12/12 not from seed*!"

Me personally....I don't like to help others really....But I feel good doing everything else on here?
I post for the approval ppl of like myself....tho I'm not really sure who that is...ya know what i mean?

And I was just thinking this world is another planets hell! Wow..the irony right? I'm just thinking something and boom, there it is in you sig! wow..

(did this post help ANYONE out any?) Or anyone thinking about making that thread as stated above??
*God I wish I witty*. "

Sarcasm...It's harder to understand than you THINK on the internet. You don't know me enough to make a joke about anything really...an expect me to get it....likewise as it turns out


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 31, 2012)

cmon buddy, I answered your question, and mant was just being funny, ... I laughed so hard I actually started the thread. Get over it.

Seriously, this question is being asked often and also the fact that you dont like helping people (but you like when people help you?) makes no sense.

No hate! https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/605434-18-6-two-weeks-then.html


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 31, 2012)

His post was so incoherent I didn't even bother reading it.  
It is funny that you made the thread before he even replied though.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Dec 31, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> cmon buddy, I answered your question, and mant was just being funny, ... I laughed so hard I actually started the thread. Get over it.
> 
> Seriously, this question is being asked often and also* the fact that you dont like helping people (but you like when people help you?) makes no sense.*
> 
> No hate! https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/605434-18-6-two-weeks-then.html


<-Glad you seem to get to know me so well in a couple posts! I wish I was that good pfff...Ya know??? If I could peg people in two posts on the internet, I know I might be on to something... I think I'm special... *Do you see how far sarcasm goes over the internet?* 
You don't know me bro. Good luck with that new thread



mantiszn said:


> His post was so incoherent I didn't even bother reading it.
> It is funny that you made the thread before he even replied though.


<- And *you* know the definition of incoherent, yet *you* couldn't comprehend my post....What the F is goin' in the world. 
I'm gonna retire from this thread before I get banned for something...Or For nothing....*Or for someone that's no one to me*.... 
Maybe this world is another planets hell??? *WTF*.

_Sorry for the rant D6. I retire._


----------



## minnesmoker (Dec 31, 2012)

Del, I have read about half of the thread, and noted that in the beginning you didn't FIM or top. Is that your policy still? Anyone else been rocking a perpetual 12/12 for a while and topping? I'd like to see (or read about) the results to see if it stays about the same, increases, or decreases. Also, I'm interested in how much more time that would add to the seed>harvest time. I'm assuming 1-2 weeks as the plant heals itself.


----------



## Serial Violator (Dec 31, 2012)

del66666 said:


> welcome back, i hope that life in the new country is treating you well mate...


Thanks mate its good to be back. Everything has been quality since the move, the house that we're are renting is unbelievable and half the price of what we were paying in England.

9 out of the 10 beans i planted have cracked just waiting for the last kandy kush and we're off.


----------



## Miles91Collins (Jan 1, 2013)

have a great day!


----------



## doobiemizer (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone breeding with just 12/12 for seed production, not from clones. If so, are you 3 generation in, and if so, could you give some insight of your results ? regards


----------



## nameno (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year!!! Thanks for the thread Del.12x12fs is addictive.My seeds cracked (2bag ,1best bag)got off my lazy butt & dropped 'em on the hydroton,turned the pump on & hope they grow bigger.I did it all for the 1 best bag seed.Now I'll start looking for the wire that goes from the camera to the pc,in case 1 of them lives.Serial Violator,I'm glad things are going good for you,whatever country you are in. I been lurking around for awhile,just don't have much to say. Peace,out.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 1, 2013)

East coast USA? New England?


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jan 1, 2013)

Del, have you ever tried to grow any landrace 12/12 from seed?


----------



## nameno (Jan 1, 2013)

*

East coast USA? New England?South see​




*


----------



## lowblower (Jan 1, 2013)

bizzkut said:


> sup man, been lurking on this thread for a wile, you are boss Jedi. What do you think about (Pyramid Seeds) Tutankhamon for 12/12, the breeder says " Tutankhamun is a perfect variety to be used as a mother plant because of it's small and compact size. You can also get lots of clones from the quantity of branches" and "utankhamon cannabis seeds are easy to cultivate indoor. Outdoor you should try to avoid areas with high humidity to prevent fungus problems that may arise due to its compact buds. Flowering for these cannabis seeds take 60-65 days" View attachment 2461406


looks tasty man give it a pop


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 1, 2013)

So, my blueberry bagseed thing hermied so I had to chop it... But... I replaced it with 3 new seeds. 2 C99's from Female seeds and 1 Lemon Kush from female seeds. So now I have 6 on the go. 

I figure that because my Cannalope Kush is flowering and producing trichs on all bud sites now it'll maybe finish in 6 weeks, each day there are more white hairs appearing and the bud sites are getting more mass each time I see them(around 3 times a day due to "burping" my grow closet). So as that one is finishing, the other 3 which I've now added should(hopefully) be just entering flowering.

Here's a pic of my updated grow room.

The one in the bottom right isn't actually a mess or anything, it's just the angle of the camera, it is a bit scrawny though.

Anyway, I do have a question regarding my lighting. I have approximately 18000-20000 lumens from all my lighting all of which are 2700k CFL's. Do you think I should add maybe 2-3 6500k CFL's? Or do I have enough in there considering the stages that the plants are at?
Thanks!


----------



## cONkey (Jan 1, 2013)

HappyNew Year 12/12 erz!!
​Strawberry Cheesecake 12/12 from seed
i have grown 12/12 from seed and 18/6 first week.. no real difference from my experience. 

Sour cherry 12/12 from seed


i grow 12/12 from seed in my one 4x4 tent so i can grow a variety of strains , compact and small but quality and a decent yeild. I get these girls done in 90 days or less. Being fairly petite and with some chronic neck and shoulder injuries...I enjoy the freedom of working with small pots that are easy to move around ..in and out of the tent. 

I also enjoy growing one large plant in my other 4x4 tent.. That type of grow takes a 4 week veg time and anywhere from 9 to 10 weeks flowering...but gives me a massive yield. 
View attachment 2463079


----------



## cONkey (Jan 1, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Del, I have read about half of the thread, and noted that in the beginning you didn't FIM or top. Is that your policy still? Anyone else been rocking a perpetual 12/12 for a while and topping? I'd like to see (or read about) the results to see if it stays about the same, increases, or decreases. Also, I'm interested in how much more time that would add to the seed>harvest time. I'm assuming 1-2 weeks as the plant heals itself.


hi minnesmoker , yeah ive been rockin a 12/12 fromseed for a while now and i top all the time. ONCE. you will get more colas and they might finish a little later, strain dependent of course. 
here are a couple pics of 12/12 from seed topped once.
deep blue

all these girls are 12/12 from seed. the ones with one tall large cola i did not top.. the others were all topped once early ..


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jan 2, 2013)

UKHomeGrow said:


> Here is my Widow Bomb, popped the seed on 9/11 and I have her down as started flowering on 10/12. Currently stretching, has been growing 1" a day since flowering kicked in, stands at 16" last night.
> 
> View attachment 2448397View attachment 2448398View attachment 2448399


And here she is a week or so later, currently stands at 23 inches.......smells sooo sweet!


----------



## lowblower (Jan 2, 2013)

Day 22 from seed, day 12 of 12/12. From top left and then clockwise = LA confidential, AK48, White rhino, Rocklock, Purple wreck, sour kush


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 3, 2013)

cONkey, thank you! I'm going to start growing my new favorite -- white rhino, and was hoping I could top/FIM. I may also keep a mother, but that information doesn't belong here.

A new question. I'm 5 weeks into my 12-12 from seed, have nice big plants, buds are forming nicely (Sativa is going crazy, they are at 2.5 weeks flowering. they went through a stretch a week and a half ago, and then started pushing hairs like crazy. in the last day though, they stretched again, almost 6 inches. they grew past/through the lights overnight. Is this second stretch normal? I've kept the light bar 2-4 inches from their tops, and they have light in their bins (under canopy), I'm pushing 200 more watts than before, using 3 dual-bulb T12s, 4 6500k, 2 2700k. Nutes are the same, shultz 20-30-20, (it's what I have) fed in their weekly tea (actual green tea, organic and homemade) with 1 tbsp grandma's unsulfered molasses, 1 teaspoon magnesium sulphate, 1 tsp powdered eggshell. In 4 weeks, it'll be switching to freshwater fish tank water.


----------



## nameno (Jan 5, 2013)

Wake up! Give me something to read while I await growth.My ph had gotten off,I straightened that out & I'm hoping they take off.We'll see.


----------



## Oghazybread (Jan 5, 2013)

This is my kind of thread this is all i do is 12/12. I love it, I clone to 12/12 and I seed 12/12. Only thing thats 24 hr light is the autoflowers, mother and clones. Only reason for auto is so I can look at some flowering plants while lights off.


----------



## Cyproz (Jan 5, 2013)

If you could list your top 5 favorite strains to grow on 12-12 from seed to harvest that would be grand. Trying to find something that leaves that taste in your mouth that makes you smack. Shorter flowering time the better.


----------



## lowblower (Jan 5, 2013)

Cyproz said:


> If you could list your top 5 favorite strains to grow on 12-12 from seed to harvest that would be grand. Trying to find something that leaves that taste in your mouth that makes you smack. Shorter flowering time the better.


i might be able to give you a hint in about 9 weeeks time


----------



## Cyproz (Jan 5, 2013)

sounds good to me.

forgot to mention i will be doing 4-6 plants in 2 gallon bags under a 150 watt hps.


----------



## supchaka (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd shoot for 4 if you haven't done it before. I grew 6 under a 150 well but they were in 1gal containers.


----------



## Cyproz (Jan 5, 2013)

Alright that sounds like a good idea.

Now as for a strain im looking for some thing between 0-60$ for at least 4 seeds. Some strains i have loved in the past have come from someone in cali called elitegenetics. Things like Larry OG x Chemdawg and Double Dipped Sour Banana. I am looking for something to dazzle me. I have never been to or lived in a MMJ state. I have never smoked anything out of a dispensary. I saw cali connection had some good strains but they want too much. 
I know you west coasters have made some great strains since legalization.
I guess im looking for a more modern strain.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi lads... Doing a 12 12 from seed grow inspired by this thread. Big bomb. I have my first pistils at 18 days from seed!!! Is that normal? Will post some pics if anybody interested


----------



## nameno (Jan 6, 2013)

I like pictures,I just can not find the wire.


----------



## lowblower (Jan 6, 2013)

Day 26, all the girls are now showing preflowers!! Gonna be throwing the purple wreck away though as its not growing anymore in the last week whatsoever

From top left clockwise= LA confidential, AK48, white rhino, purple wreck, rocklock and sour kush


----------



## munchies7 (Jan 6, 2013)

12/12 is the way


----------



## nameno (Jan 7, 2013)

Low,Man I went through your lemon haze grow you doing better than good.It took me a while to slow down around your post,that avatar is rough to look at, even a glance.Keep it up I'm learning from you.Thanks.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jan 7, 2013)

UKHomeGrow said:


> LOL, she stands just under 38 inches from the top of the coco.
> 
> Just looked at my notes and I have down she started flowering around the 5th November, so this is the start of week 6 not 4. I had the finish date right in my head at least


And she is chopped! Shite pics, will try and get some better ones........first attempt at hang drying so fingers crossed


----------



## doobiemizer (Jan 7, 2013)

Cyproz said:


> Alright that sounds like a good idea. Now as for a strain im looking for some thing between 0-60$ for at least 4 seeds. Some strains i have loved in the past have come from someone in cali called elitegenetics. Things like Larry OG x Chemdawg and Double Dipped Sour Banana. I am looking for something to dazzle me. I have never been to or lived in a MMJ state. I have never smoked anything out of a dispensary. I saw cali connection had some good strains but they want too much. I know you west coasters have made some great strains since legalization. I guess im looking for a more modern strain.


 Godberry caught my eye- I think its a NL cross with blueberry - curious on those beans ?


----------



## lowblower (Jan 7, 2013)

nameno said:


> Low,Man I went through your lemon haze grow you doing better than good.It took me a while to slow down around your post,that avatar is rough to look at, even a glance.Keep it up I'm learning from you.Thanks.


haha yeh its pretty rough but makes me laugh. Thanks for the feedback on the ULH grow, its decent smoke, a hardy plant too, not very lemony, more like pine/fuel/grapefruit. I _try_ to keep my grows simple, i know theres much better (more efficient) ways of growing, but im kinda new to this too, ive been reading up for alot longer but now im learning on the job, so to speak


----------



## lowblower (Jan 7, 2013)

UKHomeGrow said:


> And she is chopped! Shite pics, will try and get some better ones........first attempt at hang drying so fingers crossed
> 
> View attachment 2470106View attachment 2470107


very nice indeed!


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 7, 2013)

welcome to the thread, nice lineup
looking forward to some pictures



Ready4Resin said:


> Hello fellow 12/12'ers
> 
> New to this site and thought I'd drop in here because I too have a 12/12 that is just now getting juicy.
> 
> ...


Nice haul fella, some weight in there.



UKHomeGrow said:


> And she is chopped! Shite pics, will try and get some better ones........first attempt at hang drying so fingers crossed


Looking ace LB



lowblower said:


> Day 26, all the girls are now showing preflowers!! Gonna be throwing the purple wreck away though as its not growing anymore in the last week whatsoever
> 
> From top left clockwise= LA confidential, AK48, white rhino, purple wreck, rocklock and sour kush


all great guys.. keep it up.


----------



## nameno (Jan 7, 2013)

I just want to remind all the 12x12fs about eye protection around the HID lights. I did not know about that and had to have the cataracts removed from my eyes. I'm sure age had something to do with it also.


----------



## gordon21 (Jan 7, 2013)

well i just updated my lighting tomorrow when lights are on ill post a pic got 4 68 watt cfls = 300 watt each so 1200 watts an 4200 lumens each so 16800 lumens total. in a 2 in ahalf by 2 in ahalf foot by 6 foot tall stand up shower. what do u guys think bout that? its my second grow.


----------



## gordon21 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ready4Resin said:


> Whats up gordon?
> 
> 
> You will be running an 'actual' 272 watts correct?
> ...





Yes thats correct. an my pics will be posted tomorrow when lights come on


----------



## gordon21 (Jan 7, 2013)

okay thanks yea im just planning on doing 12/12 fs an have like 12 plants small an bushy i could top them i did one an its got 6 main stems now instead of the one an its all bushy. so was thinkin of toping or super cropping them not sure but just gonna stick with the 4 lights an 12/12 fs.


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 8, 2013)

My Cannalope Kush at 9 weeks from seed. It's been a dream to grow, I highly recommend for that part.


----------



## tick tack toe (Jan 8, 2013)

It's that time of year again. back to growing. I haven't been smoking for the past 4 months (needed a break) but happily back at it. Here a my new borns. 


This time Big Bomb reg seeds so all up I hope to get a plant or two.

Last year was my first 12x12 grow and I pulled two nice beauties (posted this back in december 2011). I hope to do better this time with different 12/12 seeds. we will see I guess.


----------



## MyMaineMan (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi folks- any thoughts on the best Skunk #1 from Attitude for a 12/12 grow. Been fixated on that strain for a while, but there are so many different versions from different breeders that I am at a loss. I see some of you have had very good luck with Skunk1, but no details on the specific variety. Thanks for any info. Cheers!


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 8, 2013)

MyMaineMan said:


> Hi folks- any thoughts on the best Skunk #1 from Attitude for a 12/12 grow. Been fixated on that strain for a while, but there are so many different versions from different breeders that I am at a loss. I see some of you have had very good luck with Skunk1, but no details on the specific variety. Thanks for any info. Cheers!


G13 Labs are usually decent, as too are Sensi Seeds.


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 8, 2013)

tick tack toe said:


> It's that time of year again. back to growing. I haven't been smoking for the past 4 months (needed a break) but happily back at it. Here a my new borns.
> View attachment 2471397
> 
> This time Big Bomb reg seeds so all up I hope to get a plant or two.
> ...


Man... I hope I yield half of what you do haha.


----------



## calicat (Jan 8, 2013)

MyMaineMan said:


> Hi folks- any thoughts on the best Skunk #1 from Attitude for a 12/12 grow. Been fixated on that strain for a while, but there are so many different versions from different breeders that I am at a loss. I see some of you have had very good luck with Skunk1, but no details on the specific variety. Thanks for any info. Cheers!


I believe the closest to the original skunk #1 that Sam the Skunkman dabbled with would be a strain called shit. Mr. Nice carries it. It does not have Columbian Gold in it. The Acapulco Gold and Afghani was unstable at times so Columbian Gold was added to the mix. Another great version of skunk#1 would be positronics version but its not found on the tude. Maybe on sea of seeds. Sannies used positronics version of skunk #1 and mixed it with their herijuana to create that awesome strain called Anesthesia.


----------



## iiKode (Jan 8, 2013)

Yo guys i have a question, if you start 12/12 from seed with reg fem seeds, do the plants auto-flower? I'm curious because logically they would flower as soon as they are mature enough which would be about 3 weeks to a month from seed if not earlier, is this correct?


----------



## gordon21 (Jan 8, 2013)

Here Are my plants as of now just waiting to sex them.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 8, 2013)

correct, they will flower when they are mature enough.. automatically.. but are not "autoflowering" by definition.



iiKode said:


> Yo guys i have a question, if you start 12/12 from seed with reg fem seeds, do the plants auto-flower? I'm curious because logically they would flower as soon as they are mature enough which would be about 3 weeks to a month from seed if not earlier, is this correct?


the most infamous skunk #1 will be the exodus cheese, the clone only, do not bother with greenhouse seeds version. the clone is out there but can be tricky to get hold of..

breeders boutique offer some great clone only crosses.. closest thing to the original exo is apparently the dipsy ellsy

http://www.breedersboutique.co.uk/site/seed-details.php?id=12

it has the influence from both the exodus cheese and psychosis which are similar, and apparently the majority of pheno's are cheese leaning.

good luck



MyMaineMan said:


> Hi folks- any thoughts on the best Skunk #1 from Attitude for a 12/12 grow. Been fixated on that strain for a while, but there are so many different versions from different breeders that I am at a loss. I see some of you have had very good luck with Skunk1, but no details on the specific variety. Thanks for any info. Cheers!


----------



## tick tack toe (Jan 8, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Man... I hope I yield half of what you do haha.


Just be nice to your plants. Shows them lots of love and when they are sleeping ... leave them to sleep. I use coco so it pretty easy overall. I only grow once every year ... so I have to hope my crop turns out.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Jan 8, 2013)

Im also giving 12/12 from seed a shot.

I only joined RIU for this thread thanks del 

Im running 2 Prakasa Leds (3rd grow with them Im happy) with a 125w 2700k cfl in a DS60 mk2
6" RVK & CF
Passive intake

I started off with a WW Auto, Chocolope and a Ceres Purp but the chocolope hermed on day 17 so I replaced that with a Big Buddha Cheese, Im now on day 25 but the pic is from day 23,their all in Bio-Bizz Light Mix and will be fed their nute range as Ive done the last few years.

The WW Auto is in the 6L planter the other 2 are in 3.5L pots.
The pic of the tent is a previous grow of old regs that all turned out male of the 3 that germed lol


----------



## thatstoobad (Jan 8, 2013)

My most recent seed showed pistils on its 17th day from seed. Is this good or bad? Or will it slow down on growing now?


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Jan 9, 2013)

thatstoobad said:


> My most recent seed showed pistils on its 17th day from seed. Is this good or bad? Or will it slow down on growing now?


Yep thats totaly fine and normal for some strains,they will only flower once hitting maturity so all good.
It will start the flowering stretch now and double in size maybe more.


----------



## Gr33nh34t (Jan 9, 2013)

RobbieP said:


> Haha , i used to smoke fags but then the price was stupid , i cut down on my weed now aswell but thats just because my supplies are low haha . Im only smoking 3- 4 spliffs a day at minute and i only use half a fag a spliff so a 10 deck sees me the week ! rather have the volcano though


I can't believe people still mix tobacco into their dubs!!! That's just crazy! To me(and probably every Canadian) that is totally wasting good herb! That's like pissing in a good scotch, or mixing water with a good glass of wine.

Weed is intended to be enjoyed on its own, not to be mixed with shitty chemical covered tobacco. And I am not bias at all ... I smoke 20 to 30 cigarettes a day, but would NEVER mix with my herbs.


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 9, 2013)

Gr33nh34t said:


> I can't believe people still mix tobacco into their dubs!!! That's just crazy! To me(and probably every Canadian) that is totally wasting good herb! That's like pissing in a good scotch, or mixing water with a good glass of wine.
> 
> Weed is intended to be enjoyed on its own, not to be mixed with shitty chemical covered tobacco. And I am not bias at all ... I smoke 20 to 30 cigarettes a day, but would NEVER mix with my herbs.


I mix tobacco and cannabis, simply because it means I don't smoke as much as usual. It's either 1 cig per hour or 1 joint every 2-4 hours or 1 blunt(pure joint) until I wake up...
Besides, a pure joint smoke is of a higher temperature than normal tobacco and a tobacco joint. This is why there is water in a bong, you try lugging on a dry bong, it's rancid.


----------



## nameno (Jan 10, 2013)

Well I will say it looks like my seeds may live now.They do have green on them now.I think I had it to cool to start with,something hindered them,they just started growing a little. I threw them on some hydroton on the first.This is my third grow and the first 2 were so easy I got real lax this time so there are many things that could have slowed it down.Have a good day!


----------



## Troybis6996 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Guys I have been following this 12-12 from seed thread for some time now gathering information on this new way of growing.
I had my doubts about growing 12-12 from seed because some people are getting quite small yeilds but i read threw this whole thread and picked up a few 
little ideas and thought that i would give it a try 

Hso blue dream 45 days from Seed under 600watt hps. I used plagron light mix soil from my local head shop and the fox farm grow big
big bloom and tiger bloom. she is about 2 and a half foot tall.

let me know what you guys think and any advice is good advice


----------



## del66666 (Jan 10, 2013)

12/12 jack said:


> Hi lads... Doing a 12 12 from seed grow inspired by this thread. Big bomb. I have my first pistils at 18 days from seed!!! Is that normal? Will post some pics if anybody interested


thats very normal, who wouldnt be interested in pics?


----------



## del66666 (Jan 10, 2013)

bizzkut said:


> sup man, been lurking on this thread for a wile, you are boss Jedi. What do you think about (Pyramid Seeds) Tutankhamon for 12/12, the breeder says " Tutankhamun is a perfect variety to be used as a mother plant because of it's small and compact size. You can also get lots of clones from the quantity of branches" and "utankhamon cannabis seeds are easy to cultivate indoor. Outdoor you should try to avoid areas with high humidity to prevent fungus problems that may arise due to its compact buds. Flowering for these cannabis seeds take 60-65 days" View attachment 2461406


hello mate....only done Tutankhamon once when i first ran coco, mine was a very low power smoke, looked nice though....might have just been a bad batch though....


----------



## lowblower (Jan 10, 2013)

Day 30 from seed, day 20 from 12/12, preflowering started last weekend on all plants





AK48

Really impressed with this strain, its way far ahead of the others in the cupboard. For now at least! THink she started budding mid last week. Can't wait to taste her resinous pum


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 10, 2013)

del66666 said:


> hello mate....only done Tutankhamon once when i first ran coco, mine was a very low power smoke, looked nice though....might have just been a bad batch though....


Probably just a bad one you had mate as i run it last year and it blew my head off, easily in the top 10 STRONGEST strains ive smoked in my lifetime


----------



## aesan (Jan 10, 2013)

Sup Delboy? Checking in! Glad to see this thread still kicking ass!


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 10, 2013)

Edit: Wrong forum >_<


----------



## aesan (Jan 10, 2013)

minnesmoker said:


> Question for the long-time 12-12 growers. Anyone tried their hand at white rhino 12-12? I had some today, and believe that it's my new favourite. A bit more "head high" than I'm used to, but it definitely helped my nerves and lasted for a long time!


I have a Ak-47/White Widow strain (from dinafem) that I often do 12/12 from clone it works out very well! 4 weeks into it the whole plant already looks like one massive bud lol


----------



## AP2K (Jan 10, 2013)

I would love to grow Mr Nice's Shit. Lol


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 10, 2013)

Mr nices shit is the shit.. The good shit



AP2K said:


> I would love to grow Mr Nice's Shit. Lol


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh man, my timer failed and I didn't realise until an hour later, could this be problematic for me?

For example, could it make them hermie or start to reveg?


----------



## aesan (Jan 10, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Oh man, my timer failed and I didn't realise until an hour later, could this be problematic for me?
> 
> For example, could it make them hermie or start to reveg?


I've gotten away with an hour before. Anything more has literally made my plants herm. =(

I also had a lot of bad luck with power outages that ruined crops (lost many flowers to herm)

until I discovered reverse and penetrate (SERIOUSLY BUY IT) 

http://www.amazon.com/Dutch-Master-Saturator-Gold-1L/dp/B00286UI42

and http://www.amazon.com/Dutch-Master-Reverse-Gold-Flower/dp/B003VFNT72/ref=pd_bxgy_lg_img_y

Ever since I'm not worried about power outages or basically anything because i've never seen a herm since. I've seen friends use this stuff like 5-6 weeks into flowering and somehow it still works its almost like magic.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 10, 2013)

Where the lights on or off? 
How long for?



hsfkush said:


> Oh man, my timer failed and I didn't realise until an hour later, could this be problematic for me?
> 
> For example, could it make them hermie or start to reveg?


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 11, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> Where the lights on or off?
> How long for?


They were on for 1 extra hour, so 13/11 give or take 10minutes.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 11, 2013)

I wouldn't worry, pay a bit more and get a heavy duty timer, it's worth it not having to deal with these issues




hsfkush said:


> They were on for 1 extra hour, so 13/11 give or take 10minutes.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 11, 2013)

thanks for the interest Del... as promised heres some pics...

DAY 24 FROM GERMINATION

a little useful information...

my first 12/12 from seed grow. Big bomb. This is one of my average plants. they all range from 9"-13"

growing in a mixture of coco and perlite

HESI nutes, bud blood and buddahs tree pk 9/18

1000w dimmable ballasts under parabolic shades

temps day 27 night 22

humidity at about 55 - 60% (lowest i can get it even with a dehumidifier!!)

would be grateful for some input on how my girls are getting on, they showed sex at 14 days. its difficult to see in the pics but the top is coming through surrouned by plenty of juicy pistils. all the preflowers have pistils on the stems.

im loving 12/12 so far and cant see me growing any other way... especially if i end up with those coke bottle colas!!

like i say, any input (or advice if you think i have made any mistakes!) would be gratefully appreciated.

and just a quick question for Del as my whole grow has been inspired by this thread... i noticed that you were using the hammerhead pk 9/18.. i know this is not availiable any more. is the buddahs tree 9/18 a suitable replacement?? has anybody had experience with it??

i eagerly await some response and i have to admit that 12/12 definitely rocks!!

thanks for your time


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 11, 2013)

just another quick question!! im running 14-15 plants under each meter squared parabolic with a 1000w dimmable in 6.5l pots. is this too many? will i have to thin them out abit?? cheers


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 11, 2013)

indicas or sativas? some of my sativas almost take the full square meter. 4 sativas per sq meter is as high as I would go for mature 12/12 fs. If they are indicas 15 plants sounds ok but I have never grown so many in sq meter.


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 11, 2013)

12/12 jack said:


> View attachment 2475731View attachment 2475732View attachment 2475747View attachment 2475748View attachment 2475754View attachment 2475756View attachment 2475757View attachment 2475764
> 
> thanks for the interest Del... as promised heres some pics...
> 
> ...


humidity is too high


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Jan 11, 2013)

*Day 28
Week 4 
12/12 From Seed

Ceres Seeds Purple *shes doing well and stands around 9" in height with a few bud sites peeking through, 1st full dose of Bio-Bizz Grow was given to her today, she also has a lemony scent.

_*Dinafem White Widow Auto *_well shes becoming a bushy monster with fan leafs bigger than my hand and now stands just over a foot in height, she also had her 1st full nute feed today of 2.5ml per litre,her scent is citrus/pine standard widow smell, I love it.

*Day8 
Week 1
12/12 From Seed

Big Buddha Cheese *8 day old seedling cant really say much apart from when shes 3 weeks old I`ll be germing an *Orange Bud *as my next perpetual strain.

I took a shot with my ph meter so you can see how big/small they are.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 11, 2013)

Endur0xX said:


> indicas or sativas? some of my sativas almost take the full square meter. 4 sativas per sq meter is as high as I would go for mature 12/12 fs. If they are indicas 15 plants sounds ok but I have never grown so many in sq meter.


Big bomb is a hybrid but more indica. I will run with the 15 but thin out if necessary later down the line.
I know my humidity is too high but I'm only 3 weeks in. If later on in flower it's still too high then I shall add another dehumidifier. How do you think the plant is looking?


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 11, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> I wouldn't worry, pay a bit more and get a heavy duty timer, it's worth it not having to deal with these issues


The timer is good, it was just slightly unplugged *slaps head* so it was my fail really lol.


----------



## zat (Jan 11, 2013)

Been lurking around this thread and have decided to give this a shot once my current grow is finished up (just switched to flower so it will be awhile). Is there a 12/12 from seed tutorial written anywhere so that I don't have to a)read through 933 pages of discussion or b)ask the same questions you've all been asked 10 billion times? Obviously I understand there's no major secret, but I'm sure there are hints/tips/tricks and some "never do this" types of things that I could learn from all of you experienced 12/12/'ers. Thanks.


----------



## lowblower (Jan 11, 2013)

This is Dels guide to growing 12/12 from seed



zat said:


> Been lurking around this thread and have decided to give this a shot once my current grow is finished up (just switched to flower so it will be awhile). Is there a 12/12 from seed tutorial written anywhere so that I don't have to a)read through 933 pages of discussion or b)ask the same questions you've all been asked 10 billion times? Obviously I understand there's no major secret, but I'm sure there are hints/tips/tricks and some "never do this" types of things that I could learn from all of you experienced 12/12/'ers. Thanks.





del66666 said:


> i just leave it a nice saucer of milk to drink day and night , seems to do the trick.....


----------



## nameno (Jan 11, 2013)

`Thanks for the change LB.LOL


----------



## minnesmoker (Jan 11, 2013)

A couple pics of a nice little 12/12 grow (1 sativa bagseed continuous LST, 4 indicas -- was supposed to be a favorite, but I'm thinking beans got messed up in transit. 1 indica that tri-whatevered, and then was FIM'd) Total of 754 watts spread 60/40 between 6500k and 2700k. CO2 from a fermenter (7 Gallon.) This is 48 days from popping soil.


----------



## Mcwhippin420 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey all i got 3 flowering babies in here and a while ago decided to start some 12/12 from seed !! got 3 blue dreams in peat pots growing under a 400w eye hortilux HPS  hope they turn out great because i will be going 12/12 forever if so haha 

Ps what do you think I cAn get yield wise ?? 3 blue dreams 400w hps / mh using advanced nutrients mgb??


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jan 11, 2013)

Got 2 Double Blue Dreams (at least that's what it said) going under 400w hortilux HPS in 32x32x53 tent closet grow.

about 5 weeks


about 6 weeks


almost 7 weeks


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 11, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> Got 2 Double Blue Dreams (at least that's what it said) going under 400w hortilux HPS in 32x32x53 tent closet grow.
> 
> about 5 weeks
> View attachment 2476870
> ...


How tall are they? They look at 4ft tall lol.


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jan 12, 2013)

^^ The one on the left is about 28" tall. The one on the right had to be bent over the last week of stretch because my tent isn't very tall, but its about the same height.


----------



## doobiemizer (Jan 12, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> Got 2 Double Blue Dreams (at least that's what it said) going under 400w hortilux HPS in 32x32x53 tent closet grow. about 5 weeks View attachment 2476870 about 6 weeks View attachment 2476869 almost 7 weeks View attachment 2476867


 Great grow Are you having any heat issues, and what is the ambient air temp outside the tent regards


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 12, 2013)

WW, the stalk is huge on her, she did very well about to come down.

View attachment 2477291View attachment 2477292View attachment 2477293View attachment 2477294View attachment 2477295View attachment 2477296View attachment 2477297


----------



## nameno (Jan 12, 2013)

EndurOxX,man that looks good where did the seeds come from? Let me know the smoke report.Well done,Yeee-haw!


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jan 12, 2013)

doobiemizer said:


> Great grow Are you having any heat issues, and what is the ambient air temp outside the tent regards


Its cold in my house because its winter, id say around 60-70. The tent runs about 70-80. Iv got a 435cfm extractor connected to the light hood going to attic. So heat isn't an issue.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 12, 2013)

Straight fire...



Endur0xX said:


> WW, the stalk is huge on her, she did very well about to come down.


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 12, 2013)

nameno said:


> EndurOxX,man that looks good where did the seeds come from? Let me know the smoke report.Well done,Yeee-haw!


http://www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com/products/nirvana-white-widow

if it smokes as nice as it smells, I am in for some good tokin!

I dont know that I would recommend buying seeds from them, well, I always received my orders but it's been hit and miss for me.

The Dr.Grinspoon I am currently growing looks nothing like what I have seen on the net which makes me thing they just gave me some LONG flowering sativas but not grinspoon. So I dont think that I will order there anymore and they never returned my email about this complaint. The Hit I got were real Hit though ...and it allowed me to grow many strains... I guess it's a great place to order for the 12/12 from seeders but I have my own seeds now.


----------



## aesan (Jan 12, 2013)

Hooly shit I was completely ignored lol


----------



## aesan (Jan 12, 2013)

Endur0xX said:


> http://www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com/products/nirvana-white-widow
> 
> if it smokes as nice as it smells, I am in for some good tokin!
> 
> ...


Do they deliver to the US?? Looks like they have some ridiculous strains


----------



## Dookz (Jan 12, 2013)

aesan said:


> Do they deliver to the US?? Looks like they have some ridiculous strains


im pretty sure attitude and other reputable seed dealers on sights have nirvana WW


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 12, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> ^^ The one on the left is about 28" tall. The one on the right had to be bent over the last week of stretch because my tent isn't very tall, but its about the same height.


Ah, pictures do no justice sometimes, right? Lol really nice plants though.


----------



## doobiemizer (Jan 12, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> Its cold in my house because its winter, id say around 60-70. The tent runs about 70-80. Iv got a 435cfm extractor connected to the light hood going to attic. So heat isn't an issue.



Thanks for the reply


----------



## gordon21 (Jan 12, 2013)

well i think one of my babies are a male giving him till morning to fully tell then ripping him up poor fellow. but in return my cups i threw 2 seeds in each now got 2 cups with 2 sprouts each lol


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 13, 2013)

nobody got any views on how my big bomb is looking??


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 13, 2013)

Looking good, thanks for sharing.
Dont think anyone had any comments cos it looks like you know what you're doing lol

will be impressive when the start filling out.



12/12 jack said:


> nobody got any views on how my big bomb is looking??


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 13, 2013)

My C99 has started to flower today. So, the count down begins, 8 weeks from today and it'll be finished according to the breeder!(Female Seeds) So, time to put this to the test.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 13, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> Looking good, thanks for sharing.
> Dont think anyone had any comments cos it looks like you know what you're doing lol
> 
> will be impressive when the start filling out.


well thankyou maniszn.

its funny how looks can be deceiving lol. believe it or not this is my first ever grow. the only experienece i have is helping a mate out a couple of times with his girls.

i have spent the last few months treating this thread like a bible!! as well as sourcing all the equipment that i needed. i have read every page, and some bits many times. so the fact that im even growing, and any results that i get will all be down to you guys. 

from what i can gather im doing pretty well, cant find many pics of girls at my stage looking so advanced. hope i can keep it up! so any advice or input from any of the 12/12 experts on this thread i will appreciate more than you will ever know. 

the fact that you think i seem to know what im doing has put a big smile on my face... the reality is im pretty sure i do know what im doing but have basically zero experience.

if i add some regular updates and pics on here do you think you and the guys will put forth your expert opinions on how things are going??

i must admit im loving it so far and have even convinced my far more experienced mate to go 12/12 as well!! and already hes asking me for advice!! haha


----------



## Mcwhippin420 (Jan 13, 2013)

Anyone have clue on yield 3 blue dreams 12/12 from seed under 400w hps/ mh? Will be transplanting into FFOF n have advanced nutrients mgb in on Monday and will be starting 3 more dreams after my first 3 bagseeds finish .. So avg yield per dream plant if anyone got good guess

N i know noone cana tell me a real exact number lol !! just looking for a ballpark figure running 12/12 any help thanks  they are starting to get their 2nd set of leafs after the 2 round ones i cant spell the word haha


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 14, 2013)

Female Seeds C99 week 7 from seed and topped. She's very thin but she seems real sturdy and is just starting to flower. She stands at roughly 13inches tall, I'm hoping to get her to about 18inches tall from the top of the soil.

Female Seeds Lemon Kush at 5 weeks from seed and also topped. This one had a slow start and still hasn't shown sex yet.

(back)Dutch Passion Durban Poison (front left)Female Seeds Lemon Kush (front right)Female Seeds C99, I'm not sure how long these have been been planted. I forgot to make a record ¬_¬ Lol. They're between 9 and 14 days I think though!


----------



## Troybis6996 (Jan 14, 2013)

HSO blue dream 50 days from seed 4 weeks since first signs of flower. under 600 watt Hps from seed will update more pics in 4-5 weeks when i have harvested.
let me know what you guys think


----------



## nameno (Jan 14, 2013)

Glad to see the blue dream,I've had that 1 on my mind.I want to try it 1 day.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 15, 2013)

a little update...

day 28

not bad for a beginner!!


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 15, 2013)

im thinking about now is the time to hit them with some pk... what do you lot think?


----------



## nameno (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't know what pk is? I can't tell you how to do any better than you are doing. I'm glad to see green in my garden this AM it looks like they have decided to live,I planted them on 1-1-2013 and it looks like they started growing yesterday. My ph has never fluctuated so much I think that was the major issue and temp also slowed it down. I'll start hunting the camera wire today.Good Growing To All!!


----------



## lowblower (Jan 15, 2013)

erm......could do, but be caqreful with the Pk! I got the PK13/14 and i am only gonna go 1ml/gal at 3-4 weeks flower. Maybe 2ml MAX at 5-6th week of flower or so, GL


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 15, 2013)

lowblower said:


> erm......could do, but be caqreful with the Pk! I got the PK13/14 and i am only gonna go 1ml/gal. Maybe 2ml MAX at 5-6th week of flower or so, GL


ive got the buddahs tree 9/18 as they dont make the hammerhead anymore.. from the research ive done a 9/18 pk is better than the usual 13/14..

i know timing is everything with the pk as well... im pretty sure del hits them with it pretty early from what i have read..


----------



## Troybis6996 (Jan 15, 2013)

Just give it time mate! It looks like you have a good set up and good lighting from the other pics and the plants look healthy enough 
keep doing what your doing with your nutes and you shouldn't have a problem keep it simple. You will be amazed how much they will change over the next 3 weeks again! I'm new to this 12/12 from seed myself to mate and trust me I will never grow any other way indoors again 12/12 from seed kicks arse


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 15, 2013)

pk is a phosphorus and potassium booster for flowering... if used right then apparantly it significantly improves yield. not that i really know as this is my first grow. its just what i have learnt from research


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 15, 2013)

Troybis6996 said:


> Just give it time mate! It looks like you have a good set up and good lighting from the other pics and the plants look healthy enough
> keep doing what your doing with your nutes and you shouldn't have a problem keep it simple. You will be amazed how much they will change over the next 3 weeks again! I'm new to this 12/12 from seed myself to mate and trust me I will never grow any other way indoors again 12/12 from seed kicks arse


thanks for advice mate. im thinking maybe give them another week or so as ive just finished the bud blood today.

i have 1000w dimmable ballasts, they only been on the 750w setting so far. i just tested it with the 1000 super lumen setting and my light meter gave readings of 200,000 lux for ones closest and 100,000 lux on the edge!! im thinking it may be overkill although i suppose you cant have too much light! ive got 14-15 plants a square meter and some of the fan leaves are huge. im thinking of tying a few back with wire ties to lower branches rather than chopping any.. what do you think?


----------



## Troybis6996 (Jan 15, 2013)

No problem mate! I'm happy to give advice but like I said I'm a newbie to this 12/12 from seed too  I wouldn't be cutting any leaves or branches off if its not necessary. You could tie them down or out of the way like you said but when you have that much lighting like you do lol  you shouldn't have a problem with them at all I haven't cut any big fan leaves off mine yet if they are a yellow and dead on the ends I just trim the yellow shit off because they will be your best friends in the last couple of weeks of flowering those big fan leaves


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 15, 2013)

i just tied down a section (only 2-4 fan leaves on each plant) and looks 1000 times better!! will stick up a coupla before and after pics tomorrow


----------



## lowblower (Jan 15, 2013)

12/12 jack said:


> ive got the buddahs tree 9/18 as they dont make the hammerhead anymore.. from the research ive done a 9/18 pk is better than the usual 13/14..
> 
> i know timing is everything with the pk as well... im pretty sure del hits them with it pretty early from what i have read..


yeah i meant to say 1ml/gal from 3-4 weeks into flowering, basically 'when the buds start spiralling up the stems'. Then i would up to 2ml/gal when they are really filling out. I did 3ml/gal on my last grow and got leaf tips just starting to burn so i went back down to 1.5 (that was about week 7 or so). Not read about the pk9/18 so ill have a lil look now, but im pretty sure i was dosing at about half what was recommended on the bottle. The pk9/18 might be a bit less harsh :-/


----------



## munchies7 (Jan 15, 2013)

i do not recommend anyone buying reserva privada og kush !!! all my fkin beans take FOREVER to grow and not even well... worst seeds ive purchased/grew ever.. well so far.. even bag seeds doing much better... any1 else? ofc ive tryied 12/12 and 18/6 they both not showing good results... lets see on mature stages


----------



## GorillaSam (Jan 15, 2013)

Great thread.
Will be doing this with PNR from Mandala. This is the last year I'll have to pay for crappy bug infested medicine


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jan 16, 2013)

UKHomeGrow said:


> And here she is a week or so later, currently stands at 23 inches.......smells sooo sweet!
> 
> View attachment 2463338View attachment 2463339View attachment 2463340



Some more snap shots, middle of week 5 in flower, taken last night just before feeding. Stands bang on 2'.....shes on a chair in the pics


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jan 16, 2013)

UKHomeGrow said:


> And she is chopped! Shite pics, will try and get some better ones........first attempt at hang drying so fingers crossed
> 
> View attachment 2470106View attachment 2470107


My new drying cabinet worked well....forgot to take pics with the bud in it though..... next time!

Hanging for 7 days, jarred for a couple so far, just under 3 oz.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jan 16, 2013)

Here is my Bubblegummer, seed popped on 10/12, started flowering last week, currently stands at 19"


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 16, 2013)

UKHomeGrow said:


> My new drying cabinet worked well....forgot to take pics with the bud in it though..... next time!
> 
> Hanging for 7 days, jarred for a couple so far, just under 3 oz.
> View attachment 2482437


Looks amazing. Invite me round for a smoke?  Lol.


----------



## lowblower (Jan 16, 2013)

UKHomeGrow said:


> Some more snap shots, middle of week 5 in flower, taken last night just before feeding. Stands bang on 2'.....shes on a chair in the pics
> View attachment 2482428View attachment 2482427View attachment 2482430View attachment 2482432View attachment 2482434


pretty much the size of my whole grow area lol i went for multiple strains rather than one big one. Id love to do just one plant sometime tho to get those massive main colas


----------



## lowblower (Jan 16, 2013)

Day 36, Nirvana AK48











she must be around 2' tall, slap bang in the middle of both those lights....she deserves it tho!


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jan 16, 2013)

lowblower said:


> pretty much the size of my whole grow area lol i went for multiple strains rather than one big one. Id love to do just one plant sometime tho to get those massive main colas


That's the reason I only grow one plant, lack of space, think the inside of my cab is around 1.2m (w) x 1.0 (d) x 1.75 (h), gets a bit tight just before harvest time as I usually have one that's just started flowering and a seedling on the go. Like now, Widowbomb has 3 weeks or so left, Bubblegummer has been in flower a week and I popped a Bubba 76 last night.........freebie from Attitude.

I dream of converting the loft but it took me 5 years to convince the Mrs to let me grow in the shed! Damn women lol 

Once Im more confident with growing I'm planning on lollipopping around 6 at a time, I only started out in June of last year so Im still a newbie


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jan 16, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Looks amazing. Invite me round for a smoke?  Lol.


Sure man, grab Low and we can take turns on my Extreme Q via the bong.........puts me on my arse everytime


----------



## lowblower (Jan 16, 2013)

UKHomeGrow said:


> That's the reason I only grow one plant, lack of space, think the inside of my cab is around 1.2m (w) x 1.0 (d) x 1.75 (h), gets a bit tight just before harvest time as I usually have one that's just started flowering and a seedling on the go. Like now, Widowbomb has 3 weeks or so left, Bubblegummer has been in flower a week and I popped a Bubba 76 last night.........freebie from Attitude.
> 
> I dream of converting the loft but it took me 5 years to convince the Mrs to let me grow in the shed! Damn women lol
> 
> Once Im more confident with growing I'm planning on lollipopping around 6 at a time, I only started out in June of last year so Im still a newbie


yeah tell me about it, I spent one summer tending a guerilla grow so id rush out as soon as i got home from work. My missus told me she thought i was cheatin on her around that time! Only with mary jane baby! So while she went on holiday to see her fam in hong kong, I turned my cupboard into a 90x 52 x 2.5m(h) grow room. Ooops lol told her while we were further up the road, so there went no sudden arguement. But its kool shes got used to it now, Id never be allowed to upgrade to a bigger space tho  maybe i could convince her of a greenhouse if we ever move out, get some autos on the go and just keep one 12/12 photo plant in the house for that ultra grade bud


----------



## Mcwhippin420 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey del I started 3 blue dream seeds 12/12 while my 3 bagseeds are finishing flowering I have them probably 2 n half feet or so under light on ground ... 400w hps right now should I put th higher on something for now ??? And I ave micro grow bloom from advanced nutrients ... Using mg soil for now until my transplant I have FFOF soil ... Should I feed regular or ?? And if anyone else knows about height if I should lift up or not would be awesome


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 16, 2013)

Everyone has gone blue dream crazy.. Are you all growing humboldt line?


----------



## Mcwhippin420 (Jan 16, 2013)

Uh not sure my plug has Obama kush and blue dream from a grower n Cali so not sure tho


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 16, 2013)

ive got green dreams from Humboldt county.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 17, 2013)

hello!!

BIGBOMBS coming on nicely... been watering to 20% run off every 2 days... went to feed then this morning and all pots basically dry!! also noticed yellowing to some leaf tips on the newer growth (see pics). also some of the fan leaves at the top look a lighter green... is this normal??

coco perlite mix

1000w dimmable ballasts set to super lumen setting last coupla days

hesi nutes

temp day 26 night 22

ph 5.8 in, runoff 6.1

coco perlite mix

humidity 50ish...

im assuming the yellow tips are slight nute burn?? hopefully not some kind of deficiency as like i say some top fan leaves slightly lighter shade of green. ive been giving them bud blood which finished a couple of days ago.. could it be a reaction to that as it has a very high pk??

also could the paler green be due to light bleaching as it seems to have affected the ones closest to the light... im using parabolic shades so and have a HUGE extraction system to can get the light REALLY close.. the ones in the middle were getting nearly 200,000 lux with the canopy temp only 27 max.

any help or advice would be GRATEFULLY appreciated as this is my first grow. i would hate to see them go down to some kind of deficiency as they doing so well. thankyou in advance for any feedback... oh yeah and im on day 30.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 17, 2013)

oh and they took 2 litres of feed today each including about 20% runoff in 6.5l pots... think im gonna have to give them a top up on their off day!!


----------



## bigv1976 (Jan 17, 2013)

UKHomeGrow said:


> Here is my Bubblegummer, seed popped on 10/12, started flowering last week, currently stands at 19"
> View attachment 2482439View attachment 2482438View attachment 2482440


Oh shit my bad, I thought I was in the 12/12 from seed thread.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jan 17, 2013)

What are you talking about? It is 12/12 from seed, they don't start flowering as soon as they pop out the coco no matter what light schedule their on.


----------



## nameno (Jan 17, 2013)

Jack,I can't see the pictures very well,but looks ok to me the tips are normal to me all I see look like that.Maybe someone with more experience will chime in.
Mantiszn,that humbolt line where is it from? Del mentioned blue dream fit 12x12 good just 1 time I think that is why everyone is trying it. That's what caught my eye anyway,one day i'll try it. Peace & Good Grow to everyone.


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jan 17, 2013)

12/12 jack said:


> View attachment 2483712View attachment 2483714
> 
> hello!!
> 
> ...


If the fan leaves at the top are the ones getting lighter then the bottom then you may have your light too close. With my 400 hotilux bulb I can get about 8" away before getting bleached.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 17, 2013)

nameno said:


> Jack,I can't see the pictures very well,but looks ok to me the tips are normal to me all I see look like that.Maybe someone with more experience will chime in.
> Mantiszn,that humbolt line where is it from? Del mentioned blue dream fit 12x12 good just 1 time I think that is why everyone is trying it. That's what caught my eye anyway,one day i'll try it. Peace & Good Grow to everyone.


im pretty sure its just the faintest of nute burn so not really a problkem. cheers


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 17, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> If the fan leaves at the top are the ones getting lighter then the bottom then you may have your light too close. With my 400 hotilux bulb I can get about 8" away before getting bleached.


im not sure if im just being paranoid. doesnt look so bad under normal lighting. may just be the hps glow. my bulb is only 8" above canopy on 1000 super lumen setting but as its in a parabolic shade it hangs verrtically and just reflects the light from the shade. gives a fantastic light spread.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 17, 2013)

```

```
has any body got any specific information just relating to big bomb... like a good finishing height, how long from germination to finished product, when to start with pk, average yield in coco etc... 

cheers


----------



## nameno (Jan 17, 2013)

Jack,what's pk ?


----------



## lowblower (Jan 17, 2013)

group pic - had a rearrangement in there today


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 17, 2013)

lowblower said:


> group pic - had a rearrangement in there today


Lovely looking plants.


----------



## bigv1976 (Jan 17, 2013)

UKHomeGrow said:


> What are you talking about? It is 12/12 from seed, they don't start flowering as soon as they pop out the coco no matter what light schedule their on.


Well I assumed it was vegged seeing how you said its been going for 3 months. I have never seen a strain that takes 3 months to show sex.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 17, 2013)

the uk put the date the correct way...

dd/mm/yy 



bigv1976 said:


> Well I assumed it was vegged seeing how you said its been going for 3 months. I have never seen a strain that takes 3 months to show sex.


----------



## bigv1976 (Jan 17, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> the uk put the date the correct way...
> 
> dd/mm/yy


Ok I guess that squares things up.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jan 17, 2013)

lowblower said:


> group pic - had a rearrangement in there today


Looking good mate


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jan 17, 2013)

bigv1976 said:


> Well I assumed it was vegged seeing how you said its been going for 3 months. I have never seen a strain that takes 3 months to show sex.


All good mate, you in the US? I work with a load of Chicago boys and they give me shit about the date all the time. I tell them exactly what mantiszn posted above


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh and for the record, I fucking love 12/12 from seed


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 18, 2013)

UKHomeGrow said:


> Oh and for the record, I fucking love 12/12 from seed


I second this almost holy sentiment.


----------



## nameno (Jan 18, 2013)

What is the best humidity level?


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 18, 2013)

nameno said:


> What is the best humidity level?


about 40% in flower. and i answered your question about pk a coupla pages back


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 18, 2013)

pic 1 is one thats under the 1000

pic 2 is under a 600

notice that in first pic growth is alot lighter?? any ideas??


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 18, 2013)

the growth on these plants has been really rapid, only on day 31. could it be that the one under the 1000 is hungrier and needs more ferts?? they on full strength hesi bloom. or possibly light bleaching from the 1000?? or something more serious?? or am i just being paranoid? lol. the ones under the 1000 are definitely lighter, its a definite trend.


----------



## gordon21 (Jan 18, 2013)

well checked in on my plants there doing great. one thats in a red party cup has pink hairs what does that mean good plant?


----------



## GorillaSam (Jan 18, 2013)

gordon21 said:


> well checked in on my plants there doing great. one thats in a red party cup has pink hairs what does that mean good plant?


Just genetics bro, doesn't mean anything but its interesting to see


----------



## nameno (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks Jack,After you answered it i would have felt dumb,if I hadnot asked so many that were worse than that.LOLThe guy at the hydro store sold me some kool bloom told me to just use it the last 4 weeks and just use a little. So I timed it wrong but the buds got so big they scared me looked like something that belongs on a donkey,instead of 4 they went 6 or 7 weeks with it after they got that big I think they started back down. They still stayed larger than they were,but I think they may have taken on water 'cause it took longer to dry this time.That's what I think I don't know anything.3 grow and the best hobby I ever had.Peace


----------



## Mcwhippin420 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey here are my blue dreams...been 12/12 from seed they might be 2 weeks old lol im not to sure maybe not that old eh who fuckn knows 
View attachment 2485849View attachment 2485850View attachment 2485851 that was about 3 4 mins after i watered them its been bout a hour now they are standing up lol i switched to MH again for last bit of flowering on my bagseeds they seem to be loving the blue


----------



## suavekasso (Jan 19, 2013)

my 12/12 fs white widow x big bud 24 days flower


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 19, 2013)

suavekasso said:


> my 12/12 fs white widow x big bud 24 days flower
> 
> View attachment 2486367View attachment 2486368


Is that the wwxbb by Female Seeds?


----------



## suavekasso (Jan 19, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Is that the wwxbb by Female Seeds?


yeahh it is


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jan 19, 2013)

suavekasso said:


> yeahh it is


My widow bomb pics are a page or so back, has a couple weeks left. Will def be growing again!


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 19, 2013)

suavekasso said:


> yeahh it is


Looks really nice, it's one I've had in my mind for a long time but always opted for other stuff. I guess that White Widow and ww crosses are just too generic and I want to keep trying other stuff haha.

Don't suppose you have any tips on growing it? Anything to look out for, like is it nute sensitive etc.

I think It'll be one of the packs in my next seed order, along with Strawberry D-Lite and Green Poison.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 19, 2013)

nameno said:


> Thanks Jack,After you answered it i would have felt dumb,if I hadnot asked so many that were worse than that.LOLThe guy at the hydro store sold me some kool bloom told me to just use it the last 4 weeks and just use a little. So I timed it wrong but the buds got so big they scared me looked like something that belongs on a donkey,instead of 4 they went 6 or 7 weeks with it after they got that big I think they started back down. They still stayed larger than they were,but I think they may have taken on water 'cause it took longer to dry this time.That's what I think I don't know anything.3 grow and the best hobby I ever had.Peace


i dont think you ever learn everything mate. enjoyment is the name of the game and u got that spot on


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 19, 2013)

yesterday....



and today...

much greener again.. only thing ive done is raise the lights slightly and drop the setting down to 750. cant believe how quick the greeness has come back. i think its nearly halved the lux they were getting though.

anybody know if they get a little more hardy to the light as they get older?? seems a crime to have more light and not be able to use it...


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 19, 2013)

lowblower said:


> yeah i meant to say 1ml/gal from 3-4 weeks into flowering, basically 'when the buds start spiralling up the stems'. Then i would up to 2ml/gal when they are really filling out. I did 3ml/gal on my last grow and got leaf tips just starting to burn so i went back down to 1.5 (that was about week 7 or so). Not read about the pk9/18 so ill have a lil look now, but im pretty sure i was dosing at about half what was recommended on the bottle. The pk9/18 might be a bit less harsh :-/


yh i think im gonna leave it a few more days. thanks for advice  ... Shift+R improves the quality of this image. CTRL+F5 reloads the whole page.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 19, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> If the fan leaves at the top are the ones getting lighter then the bottom then you may have your light too close. With my 400 hotilux bulb I can get about 8" away before getting bleached.


thanks mate, pretty sure it was light bleaching. they greening up already now light been raised and weakened


----------



## nameno (Jan 19, 2013)

Well,I checked and all my leaves,not just the top were pale.I was going to back off my light 'till I saw that,so I went ahead and strengthened the nutes I had a seed crack so I added that not under the hps but where it needs to be,small light. I want to try to have some thing ready every week or 2.It's just me so I don't need much,but I like it! Peace


----------



## xp0c (Jan 19, 2013)

Heres my 12/12 FS
48 days old, and 23 days since first pistil.


----------



## suavekasso (Jan 19, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Looks really nice, it's one I've had in my mind for a long time but always opted for other stuff. I guess that White Widow and ww crosses are just too generic and I want to keep trying other stuff haha.
> 
> Don't suppose you have any tips on growing it? Anything to look out for, like is it nute sensitive etc.
> 
> I think It'll be one of the packs in my next seed order, along with Strawberry D-Lite and Green Poison.



its a pretty easy strain to grow i have two phenos they both love the nutrients. im using fox farm grow big with big bloom . im going to start using tiger bloom soon with molasses . it responds very well to topping and even better to fimming. mines had an odor in veg
so make sure u have a carbon filter..it stretches ALOT wen flowering (almost 300%)


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jan 19, 2013)

12/12 jack said:


> View attachment 2486524
> 
> 
> anybody know if they get a little more hardy to the light as they get older?? seems a crime to have more light and not be able to use it...


That looks like bleaching to me but I could be wrong. That's how it starts and eventually your bud will turn white. Just look out for that. To me older leaves feel hardier but it doesn't really matter because the bud will bleach before the leaves do. Happy growing.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 20, 2013)

12/12 jack said:


> View attachment 2486524
> 
> yesterday....
> 
> ...


why not just leave it at 1000w and raise the light a little higher


----------



## nameno (Jan 20, 2013)

*

anybody know if they get a little more hardy to the light as they get older?? seems a crime to have more light and not be able to use it...
That's the way it's been for me on 2 grows so far and looks like it's going to be the same on this one.Peace​

Jack I did not do a very good typing job and this looks confusing but I think you'll know what I'm saying.

*


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 20, 2013)

Here's the ladies at 3 weeks old, 9 all together. 1 out of the 2 Critical Mass have thrown out a set of balls but i might keep it some how to try and get some pollen.
Sorry they're sideways


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 20, 2013)

That's some heavy bondage there ... Nice


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jan 21, 2013)

Groupshot.....Bubba 76 has come to say hello


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 21, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> why not just leave it at 1000w and raise the light a little higher


well if im getting the same amount of light from having the 750 nearer than the 1000 further away then surely im better off saving on the electric and sticking with the 750 setting?


----------



## lowblower (Jan 21, 2013)

lookin pretty fresh!


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 21, 2013)

The Current Star in my garden!! WW x Nuken from Cash Crop Ken

View attachment 2489741View attachment 2489738View attachment 2489739View attachment 2489740View attachment 2489742


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 21, 2013)

a few pics of oine of the big bombs. stands about 2ft.

day 34 from germination. am i looking at about 11 weeks seed to finish with big bomb?


----------



## lowblower (Jan 21, 2013)

Endur0xX said:


> The Current Star in my garden!!
> 
> View attachment 2489740


such an epic photo!


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 21, 2013)

Endur0xX said:


> The Current Star in my garden!! WW x Nuken from Cash Crop Ken
> 
> View attachment 2489741View attachment 2489738View attachment 2489739View attachment 2489740View attachment 2489742


Wow that's some pic


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jan 21, 2013)

endur0xx said:


> the current star in my garden!! Ww x nuken from cash crop ken
> 
> View attachment 2489741View attachment 2489738View attachment 2489739View attachment 2489740View attachment 2489742


wow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 21, 2013)

12/12 jack said:


> well if im getting the same amount of light from having the 750 nearer than the 1000 further away then surely im better off saving on the electric and sticking with the 750 setting?


yeah probably if thats the case


----------



## michaeljdumpout (Jan 21, 2013)

let me know how that turns out for you


----------



## michaeljdumpout (Jan 21, 2013)

let me know how this turns out


doobiemizer said:


> Anyone breeding with just 12/12 for seed production, not from clones. If so, are you 3 generation in, and if so, could you give some insight of your results ? regards


----------



## nameno (Jan 22, 2013)

Why does my ph keep going down overnight 4 plants under3" in a 5 gl bucket?


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Jan 22, 2013)

Dinafem White Widow Auto, yes an auto under 12/12 fs  Day 39 16" tall and still stretching.
Ceres Seeds Purple, same age as the WW but only 10" tall 
Big Buddha Cheese Day 19.

Both still under soil waiting to pop
Egg Cup Experiment, D9L Sativa
GHS The Doctor 

180w Of Led
125w 2700k Cfl
Bio-Bizz Light Mix & Nute Range
6" RVK and CF
DS60 Mk2 60x60x140cm
Oil Filled Rad to keep temps at bay, tents in my loft ( SE London)


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 22, 2013)

Need more info.
Ph can be affected by many different things

increase in temp will cause ph to drop
nutes contain buffers that will affect ph and can take time to process.

two usual causes.



nameno said:


> Why does my ph keep going down overnight 4 plants under3" in a 5 gl bucket?


----------



## nameno (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks mantiszn,when I check again I think I'll find you hit the nail on the head with the heat.


----------



## nameno (Jan 23, 2013)

Yep heat is doing it,I don't know how I missed that (learning), but now that I know I will try not to forget.Thanks!


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 23, 2013)

and they're off.. well most of them.

Casey Jones, Southern Charm, Blue Pit, Sour Cherry and Dog.. 
SourC still not broken through yet, but had a look and there's a tail in there, hopefully will be up soon.

EDIT: oh and some grass at the back.. don't ask.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 23, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> EDIT: oh and some grass at the back.. don't ask.


lol... why can't I ask? It's what I want to know about.

But seriously, that's a fine lineup you got going. I'm curious to see how the southern charm turns out.   I am really.


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jan 23, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> EDIT: oh and some grass at the back.. don't ask.


But you can just put that outside? right?


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 23, 2013)

it was a difficult choice in the end, 
but happy with the decisions, seems like a decent all round mix, 
there's two S1's which means 2 guaranteed females and then 3 regs hopefully get two more females which should leave me with 4



haha, knew someone would..
indoor cats









jigfresh said:


> lol... why can't I ask? It's what I want to know about.
> 
> But seriously, that's a fine lineup you got going. I'm curious to see how the southern charm turns out.   I am really.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 23, 2013)

Can't believe no one had anything to say about pussy lawn lol.

its incredible how quickly it grows.. The root mass it's thrown down already is astonishing. Literally watching grass grow


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jan 23, 2013)

lets see how big you can grow that grass in that small container  ..... Pussy grass


----------



## TheOrganic (Jan 23, 2013)

HaHaHa i instantly laughed at pussy lawn! Even saved image for future laughs. 2 bad I hate cats or I'd buy some for fun or maybe my jacky could use it to piss on outside? Then I could say to friend "hey look at my dog piss on some pussy lawn".


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jan 24, 2013)

UKHomeGrow said:


> Here is my Bubblegummer, seed popped on 10/12, started flowering last week, currently stands at 19"
> View attachment 2482439View attachment 2482438View attachment 2482440


Here's a few more........she is as tall as the widow bomb im chopping in a few weeks


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 24, 2013)

Bubblegummer is some tastey smoke, you're in for a treat


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jan 24, 2013)

UKHomeGrow said:


> Some more snap shots, middle of week 5 in flower, taken last night just before feeding. Stands bang on 2'.....shes on a chair in the pics
> View attachment 2482428View attachment 2482427View attachment 2482430View attachment 2482432View attachment 2482434


A few more, not sure why the top fan leaves have started to look funky but the bud looks good........and that's all im worrying about at this stage


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jan 24, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> Bubblegummer is some tastey smoke, you're in for a treat


Yeah I had an oz of it in Jan/ Feb last year off of someone who grows........smell and taste was amazing.


----------



## Mcwhippin420 (Jan 24, 2013)

View attachment 2494900Ok i think i posted this pic on here if not these are my blue dream babies they were in peat pots i transferred them about 2 days ago i took this pic then....the one on the LEFT was a male ( new growth had white fuzzy things and coming out nodes was green baby ball sacs  other 2 are still looking good  i was wondering why they are so small but remembered they were under my 210w CFL lights i had before i got the 400w hps/mh. So their first week or week n half they probably got no kinda light seeing as i got 3 flowering girls in there haha :/ dont realize the power of a real light until you get one haha  Well the guy is gone now  i made a nice hole in the soil since its fresh and threw another dream seed in there how long on average it take to reach surface normally i germ them ??? Thanks!!


----------



## Mrtnjms (Jan 24, 2013)

Just a heads up, we're getting near to March21, when daylight is 12/12. If you can work it out, it's really nice to get some outdoor this time of year.


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jan 24, 2013)

UKHomeGrow said:


> Here's a few more........she is as tall as the widow bomb im chopping in a few weeks
> 
> View attachment 2494268View attachment 2494270View attachment 2494271


very nice leaves!


----------



## gordon21 (Jan 25, 2013)

hey one of my plants the top leaves are darker green an starting to curl im not to sure what it is just yet any help ill get a pic up asap


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 25, 2013)

gordon21 said:


> hey one of my plants the top leaves are darker green an starting to curl im not to sure what it is just yet any help ill get a pic up asap


Are they curling like a cat claw or is it curling up?


----------



## gordon21 (Jan 25, 2013)

curling down an getting dark.....


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 25, 2013)

Maybe too much N


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 25, 2013)

gordon21 said:


> curling down an getting dark.....


Sounds like the same thing I'm struggling with. I read an interesting article about something like this and they said it's something to do with the plant drawing moisture from the leaves because there is a problem with the roots. Apparently over fertilizing is the main cause of this, but there are others. It usually starts at the top of the plant and works its way down.



This image was taken from google, but is it similar to that?


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 25, 2013)

That's not too much N


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 25, 2013)

Maybe overwatering, are you letting the pot dry out before feeding again


----------



## gordon21 (Jan 25, 2013)

Heres a pic of it. an yea same as that pic.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 25, 2013)

I reckon too much Nitrogen but I'm no expert. You usually get really dark leaves when there's too much N

Curling and clawing first should be distinguished from droopiness. If the leaves are droopy and flex very easily than your plant is suffering from extreme over-watering or extreme under-watering. 


Clawing and curling is distinctly different from droopiness. The leaves will want to &#8220;spring back&#8221; to their curled/clawed state even if you move them around in your hand. Often times they are accompanied by a &#8220;cup&#8221; shape formed by the leaves.


Curling can be caused by a number of factors including, over fertilization (this is accompanied by necrosis and yellowing starting at the tips of the leaves working their way inward). Extremely high heat can cause the plants leaves to curl under and with scattered necrosis and yellowing of the leaves. Excessive light exposure is related and can cause similar problems (like a plant getting too close to your HID lighting). If you Foliar feed in a hot environment, close to HID lighting, it can cause small burns on your plants and result in a weird wavy looking leaf that claws downard or upwards in random directions.


Other issues that can cause clawing are related to PH and nutrient bio availability. PH fluctuations can affect the availability of nutrients and cause the plants cells to grow atypically resulting in cupped shaped leaves that curl downwards. Other Nutrient deficiencies, either caused by a lack of concentration in the soil or nutrient lock out from bad PH, can cause the leaves to curl either upwards or downwards. Excessive Nitrogen or lack of Nitrogen can cause N-clawing, simply referring to Nitrogen-clawing. Its normal for the small sugar leaves to N-claw a little bit assuming you&#8217;ve reached peak saturation and nutrient availability.


Its important to take note of the Other symptoms that accompany the clawing to make a good determination of the problem.


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 25, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> Maybe overwatering, are you letting the pot dry out before feeding again



I know I'm still learning and I'm a new grower, but I've never seen over watering cause cat claw. Only droopiness and sagging of the branches. So I hope you don't mind if I challenge this statement you've made.
Edit: By all means prove me wrong, I am still learning after all


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 25, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> I know I'm still learning and I'm a new grower, but I've never seen over watering cause cat claw. Only droopiness and sagging of the branches. So I hope you don't mind if I challenge this statement you've made.
> Edit: By all means prove me wrong, I am still learning after all


It can and I did say maybe


----------



## johnnybigtree (Jan 25, 2013)

well im kind of new also hsfkush but if im right this is a thread is about plants from 12/12 right off the bat not really a place for watering questions or nute Q and A time...... just saying


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 25, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> It can and I did say maybe


Can it really? How severe would the over watering have to be? I use 1 litre of water for mine per feed and water when the soil is dry 2/3inches down the pot.


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 25, 2013)

johnnybigtree said:


> well im kind of new also hsfkush but if im right this is a thread is about plants from 12/12 right off the bat not really a place for watering questions or nute Q and A time...... just saying


I'm sorry but what?


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 25, 2013)

we're always willing to try and help any 12-12 growers with whatever problems they may face.. 



johnnybigtree said:


> well im kind of new also hsfkush but if im right this is a thread is about plants from 12/12 right off the bat not really a place for watering questions or nute Q and A time...... just saying


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 25, 2013)

and it sounds most likely to be nitrogen toxicity IMO.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 25, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Can it really? How severe would the over watering have to be? I use 1 litre of water for mine per feed and water when the soil is dry 2/3inches down the pot.


 you'd have to water the shit out of it


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 25, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> you'd have to water the shit out of it


Ah ok. I apologise if I came across like a dick, it wasn't my intention.


----------



## gordon21 (Jan 25, 2013)

ah okay well i did just add a big dose of N in the watering for the last time. cuz im in flowering so nomore N for me. gonna flush it out once it drys up. an see if that will help my babies out lol an i am doing 12/12 btw


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 25, 2013)

I'd flush that last dose out now, stop it from gettin any worse


----------



## thebuddinator (Jan 25, 2013)

So lollipopping would likely decrease yield when flowering 12/12 from seed I assume?
I have some plants that I have had on 20/4 lighting till just 4 days ago when they reached there 8th sets of true leaves, I pruned the secondary branching everywhere beneath the 4th node and below, but left the fan leaves as energy absorbers. I'll post pictures or a link to my other page. Anyone have thoughts on yield?

Under 1000 watt mh 14" away 
With a cool tube


----------



## supchaka (Jan 25, 2013)

Yield is always a pound. Give or take a pound.


----------



## thebuddinator (Jan 25, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Yield is always a pound. Give or take a pound.


well said my good sir


----------



## gordon21 (Jan 25, 2013)

well i just flushed out the 3 plants that were showing the darkness an curling. so hope they make a good come back.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 26, 2013)

pussy loves their grass

12-12 style 







and we love ours...


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 26, 2013)

I prefer the grass in the 2nd pic


----------



## nameno (Jan 26, 2013)

mantiszn,your pussy is growing,but it can't match the second picture.Good job & good luck!


----------



## NnthStTrls (Jan 26, 2013)

UKHomeGrow said:


> Here's a few more........she is as tall as the widow bomb im chopping in a few weeks
> 
> View attachment 2494268View attachment 2494270View attachment 2494271


Looks like you've got more than a couple of weeks left.


----------



## Dubsy (Jan 26, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> pussy loves their grass


gorgeous!!!


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jan 26, 2013)

This one finishes early march it's bubblegummer, widowbomb is the one that's coming down in a couple weeks


----------



## Mcwhippin420 (Jan 26, 2013)

View attachment 2497836 This my blue dream girl i believe..!! Bout 3 maybe 3 n half weeks old )) my first LST attempt lol was gonna top but figured im just try LST with this one and regular growing on the other one i got  my 3rd was a male i ripped out !!!! waiting on another dream to come out the soil in that pot now she should get bigger then these seeing as she is under the 400w instead some CFL that wasnt enough for my flowering plants let alone trying this 12/12 from seed lol


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 27, 2013)

big bomb day 40 from germination... any ideas on finishing time?? hows it looking for yield?? cheers


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 27, 2013)

got to be atleast a couple of oz if it fills out nicely and about 4-6 weeks left i'd say


----------



## kana (Jan 27, 2013)

yeah id say the same, the size of it has me thinking to do a 12/12 grow again, u got a thread?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2013)

absoltley gorgeous! your such an amazing grower. what strain is that?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2013)

i made hash outta all my rom x black rose bud. The smoke was a racy brain burning fire that i didnt really like, it was kinda aggitating. 
The hash turned out really nice. I used my 5 bubble bags. the hash is super quick to burn and im able to get a mASSive coughing bong hit on the first fire.
the high is chill and very relaxing. i like it better than the bud high. i think it was about 2 oz of airy bud.


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 27, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i made hash outta all my rom x black rose bud. The smoke was a racy brain burning fire that i didnt really like, it was kinda aggitating.
> The hash turned out really nice. I used my 5 bubble bags. the hash is super quick to burn and im able to get a mASSive coughing bong hit on the first fire.
> the high is chill and very relaxing. i like it better than the bud high. i think it was about 2 oz of airy bud.
> View attachment 2498349


What do you use to dry your patties? I used waxed paper (cooking) last time and I had some residue on the hash.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 27, 2013)

its the exo x br ambs


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2013)

endur.. thats funny you ask that question.because i had to imPROvise at the last moment... I took my mosquito hat/mask that i used for hiking and i cut the mesh out into a lil square .lol.. i was despereate . i watched an 8 part video series on you tube by some dude that spent 3 months in Jamica making hash .It was a reeally good series and he used a mess that he said came with his bags. No mesh came with my bags... so i cut out a piece of the mosquito mesh fabric and spoonfulled the hash on it and . I placed the mesh on a towel. folded them both presseed to get the water out. The mesh worked pretty good. some hash got caught in the little squares but not bad . then i place the hash between to concrete blocks for 5 minutes.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> its the exo x br ambs


TTT really nailed it with that strain.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2013)

this is part one of the 8 part video series making hash in Jamaica mon.
each one is about 8.33 minutes long. kinda sux you gotta keep reloading but its very mediative watching him make the hash. Plus hes cool and has some interesting stories to tell. 
[video=youtube_share;CtJs_Uk8TlY]http://youtu.be/CtJs_Uk8TlY[/video]


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 27, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> got to be atleast a couple of oz if it fills out nicely and about 4-6 weeks left i'd say



i would be more than happy with an average of over 2 ozs. if it takes 11 weeks from seed ive got 5 and a half weeks left so that sounds about right.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 27, 2013)

kana said:


> yeah id say the same, the size of it has me thinking to do a 12/12 grow again, u got a thread?


i have started a journal but have no idea how to put a link to it on here!


----------



## pothead18 (Jan 27, 2013)

just curious if 6"x6" pots are good for 12-12 from seed?


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 27, 2013)

Open the journal .. Copy the URL 
Go to my rollitup > edit signature > paste > save

Done




12/12 jack said:


> i have started a journal but have no idea how to put a link to it on here!


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 27, 2013)

pothead18 said:


> just curious if 6"x6" pots are good for 12-12 from seed?


hey pothead, I can grow 12/12 from seeed in 16oz container. However the partycup is only for fun and giggles. If you want lots of buds, go as big as you can, as simple as that. I use 7 gallons containers. As long as you can deal with humidity, the bigger the better.


----------



## pothead18 (Jan 27, 2013)

Endur0xX said:


> hey pothead, I can grow 12/12 from seeed in 16oz container. However the partycup is only for fun and giggles. If you want lots of buds, go as big as you can, as simple as that. I use 7 gallons containers. As long as you can deal with humidity, the bigger the better.


thats a little big for me. im using a small box thats 4sqft but only around 32" tall. 6 females in there now


----------



## kana (Jan 27, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> its the exo x br ambs


whats that stand for, exodus cheese and?


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 27, 2013)

heaths black rose..


----------



## kana (Jan 27, 2013)

Endur0xX said:


> I use 7 gallons containers. As long as you can deal with humidity, the bigger the better.


whats the most you have got from 7 gallon containers under 12/12 from seed?


----------



## kana (Jan 27, 2013)

nice how would i get that strain the one in the picture?


----------



## NnthStTrls (Jan 27, 2013)

First time I've done 12/12 from seed. World of Seeds - Strawberry Blue. 6 seeds put in the dirt New Years Eve. Just figured I'd give 12/12 a shot this run to see how it compares to 2 plants run normally. I'll post pics as it gets more interesting. Just had the biggest plant show sex overnight and it's a girl. Hoping for 5 more. Thanks for the inspiration to try something different. Peace.


----------



## pothead18 (Jan 27, 2013)

NnthStTrls said:


> First time I've done 12/12 from seed. World of Seeds - Strawberry Blue. 6 seeds put in the dirt New Years Eve. Just figured I'd give 12/12 a shot this run to see how it compares to 2 plants run normally. I'll post pics as it gets more interesting. Just had the biggest plant show sex overnight and it's a girl. Hoping for 5 more. Thanks for the inspiration to try something different. Peace.


we started right around each other. being only 1 day ahead im going to have to watch your grow


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 27, 2013)

kana said:


> whats the most you have got from 7 gallon containers under 12/12 from seed?


4oz ... but I know with the right genetic and the environment I could get 6 oz. This is not my focus now I am after quality more than quantity.


----------



## kana (Jan 27, 2013)

Endur0xX said:


> 4oz ... but I know with the right genetic and the right circumstance I could get more...


thats good better than anything ive got from 12/12 lol, what strain did you use might have to give that a try also


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 27, 2013)

Agent Orange
is an EASY 2 oz for sure and yeah the Agent Orange I had was wicked, most of them were great yielder with great big buds.

The last picture in the video and the hashtip at some point were the Agent Orange as well. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-_yHBHupCs

not to mention high and taste was top shelf.

and it yielded 5.5 oz in a 10 gallons container 12/12 fs


----------



## supchaka (Jan 27, 2013)

I was averaging 17 grams per plant in 1 gallon containers under 150 hps. I have a couple hempy right now that are 12/12 from seed. Ill post pics of them eventually. They are under a 600 hps now


----------



## geturgrowon (Jan 27, 2013)

Endur0xX said:


> 4oz ... but I know with the right genetic and the environment I could get 6 oz. This is not my focus now I am after quality more than quantity.


loving ur work man i check out ur youtube posting dam man there aint any small nug in there and nice and frosty waht nutes are u using and where did u get that agent orange?


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 27, 2013)

Agent Orange is from TGA genetics, and the nutes are all in the soil, I use water only for the most part with some compost teas here and there but mostly water. My supersoil recipe was inspired from Subcool's recipe. You can check out Subcool's old school organic section of RIU for more infos! I will never go back to bottled nutes!


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jan 28, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> pussy loves their grass
> 
> 12-12 style
> 
> ...


Epic plant, making my mouth water just looking at it


----------



## nameno (Jan 28, 2013)

Will a larger bucket yield more....in hydro? I ask because I have 4 in a 5gl bucket.I got plans for another system,this was just to kill time while I was building the other.I liked this so much this is my 3 grow and I haven't done squat on the 1 I want since.Peace


----------



## Min8040 (Jan 28, 2013)

Am i better off using a 600hps or cfl to germ the seed on 12/12 ? or is it recommended to germ it first (wet paper towel method etc).
Seed will be in rockwool.


----------



## lowblower (Jan 28, 2013)

Endur0xX said:


> Agent Orange is from TGA genetics, and the nutes are all in the soil, I use water only for the most part with some compost teas here and there but mostly water. My supersoil recipe was inspired from Subcool's recipe. You can check out Subcool's old school organic section of RIU for more infos! I will never go back to bottled nutes!


yeah man i learnt the hard way on this grow. Im gonna be growin supersoils from now on fuck liquid organics its way too much hassle! I dunnoy why i make so much work for myself sometimes lol


----------



## lowblower (Jan 28, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> its the exo x br ambs


u using supersoil too, or liquid nutes (which ones) ?


----------



## Troybis6996 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey guys here are a few more pics of my hso blue dream at 68 days from seed and start of week 7 from first signs of flowers.
I think maybe 2 more weeks what do yous think? today the trincs are starting to go a little cloudy and she is just packing on the weight 
let me know what you any advice is good advice


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 28, 2013)

lowblower said:


> yeah man i learnt the hard way on this grow. Im gonna be growin supersoils from now on fuck liquid organics its way too much hassle! I dunnoy why i make so much work for myself sometimes lol


you will not regret ,,... I am growing the best weed I have ever smoked... and when I am away from home my woman can easily take care of my plants. I share the fruit of my labour with friends and family only and they cannot believe what they are smoking now  for free!!! It feels really good to know that I am growing the best weed some oldschool tokers have ever smoked. (I have been toking for almost 15 years myself)

BTW, dont try supersoil in less than 5 gallons if you want results for sure. 1/3 supersoil at the bottom, 2/3 diluted supersoil and upper third plain promix. Great for 12/12 FS


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 28, 2013)

Troybis6996 said:


> Hey guys here are a few more pics of my hso blue dream at 68 days from seed and start of week 7 from first signs of flowers.
> I think maybe 2 more weeks what do yous think? today the trincs are starting to go a little cloudy and she is just packing on the weight
> let me know what you any advice is good advice View attachment 2499604View attachment 2499606View attachment 2499607View attachment 2499608View attachment 2499609


she looks like she will need a little more than 2 weeks but she looks great!! Dont start looking at the trichs until the hairs are at least 50% receded. everytime you touch the buds with the microscope, you hurt the little trichs, it breaks the heads off ... that's why it's best to wait until it's almost ready before you start looking


----------



## kana (Jan 28, 2013)

Endur0xX said:


> Agent Orange
> is an EASY 2 oz for sure and yeah the Agent Orange I had was wicked, most of them were great yielder with great big buds.
> 
> The last picture in the video and the hashtip at some point were the Agent Orange as well. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-_yHBHupCs
> ...


sounds and looks good from your video the last picture was a beast...gonna have to try it out and maybe the led lights aswell lol, but i can only find regular seeds, is that what you used?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2013)

Endur0xX said:


> BTW, dont try supersoil in less than 5 gallons if you want results for sure. 1/3 supersoil at the bottom, 2/3 diluted supersoil and upper third plain promix. Great for 12/12 FS


Do you see a problem with using 2/3 ss and 1/3 promix? I wonder cuz that's what I did this round... was thinking it might be too hot? or just a waste of the SS? This grow I'm doing now is my first in soil. I'm quite excited and having a lot of fun. 

A note about hash. I use parchment paper and like it a little better than wax paper. Also, I've started breaking up the hash to dry. The more surface are to dry leaves my hash tasting much better then when it was in patties. Not saying either way is better... just what I've noticed.


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Do you see a problem with using 2/3 ss and 1/3 promix? I wonder cuz that's what I did this round... was thinking it might be too hot? or just a waste of the SS? This grow I'm doing now is my first in soil. I'm quite excited and having a lot of fun.
> 
> A note about hash. I use parchment paper and like it a little better than wax paper. Also, I've started breaking up the hash to dry. The more surface are to dry leaves my hash tasting much better then when it was in patties. Not saying either way is better... just what I've noticed.
> View attachment 2499850


Now I have noticed that drying the hash very fast increase the taste and quality tremendously. ( I have learned that from matt rize. . . and I believe it now!! )

As far as the soil goes, it's a long process and I am learning a lot all the time. When I said 1/3-2/3-3/3 way of doing it, I meant for a first timer, and also indicas could be more like 1/4 SS instead of 1/3. What I have been doing recently is I try to dilute it very well so the roots dont hit ''sections'' hehe I am trying be clear sorry if it isnt, ... I am in hurry a foot out of the door!


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 28, 2013)

kana said:


> sounds and looks good from your video the last picture was a beast...gonna have to try it out and maybe the led lights aswell lol, but i can only find regular seeds, is that what you used?


yes I only use reg seeds now ... gotta keep the gene pool alive people!!


----------



## tick tack toe (Jan 28, 2013)

hey guys, it's my first time doing a 12/12 grow on reg seeds. Normally I have been using fem seeds but I wanted to give big bomb a go.

Anyway I am 3 weeks in and I think I might have a male. What do you guys think? It is taller than the other 3 ... and well take a look at the pictures.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jan 28, 2013)

That is a male.


----------



## knightrider5432 (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow man that is so cool man..wicked!


----------



## qwe1233 (Jan 28, 2013)

tick tack toe said:


> hey guys, it's my first time doing a 12/12 grow on reg seeds. Normally I have been using fem seeds but I wanted to give big bomb a go.
> 
> Anyway I am 3 weeks in and I think I might have a male. What do you guys think? It is taller than the other 3 ... and well take a look at the pictures.



def a male. It's got enough pollen sacks to feed an army


----------



## nameno (Jan 29, 2013)

Listening to you people that grow in soil a larger pot will help yield more,how 'bout in hydro,does this hold true?


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 29, 2013)

Just a quick question about humidity lads... I have a 12" extraction and an extra 8" running full blast... Must change air in room every 2 minutes or so, 2 dehumidifiers running 24/7... Oscillating fans and a passive intake. 
During daytime I'm struggling to keep humidity below 60 but at night it drops to 45-50. 
I'm 3 weeks into flower and have no way of lowering further... Do you think my babies should be ok?? I know mould is more likely to develope at night and luckily I'm within the safe range when lights are off.


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 29, 2013)

usually humidity is higher when lights are off... another thing is you say air exchange every 2 minutes? I keep my fans running 24-7... I think your fans won't last as long if they keep going on and off every 2 minutes. Running them 24-7 would lower RH, what air do you use for your intake?

If you flirt with 60% RH, that's enough for bud rot buddy so if your buds get as big as beer cans you will have something to be worry about.

There is always a way to lower your RH, if you are serious about growing, you* HAVE* to get the environment dialled in. I use air from upstairs in the house, I have a cold room and I run the dehum in that room. I run LEDs though...


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 29, 2013)

Endur0xX said:


> usually humidity is higher when lights are off... another thing is you say air exchange every 2 minutes? I keep my fans running 24-7... I think your fans won't last as long if they keep going on and off every 2 minutes. Running them 24-7 would lower RH, what air do you use for your intake?
> 
> If you flirt with 60% RH, that's enough for bud rot buddy so if your buds get as big as beer cans you will have something to be worry about.
> 
> There is always a way to lower your RH, if you are serious about growing, you* HAVE* to get the environment dialled in. I use air from upstairs in the house, I have a cold room and I run the dehum in that room. I run LEDs though...


Yeah I know it's usually higher on lights off but for some reason it's not with me!!
Maybe I didnt make it clear about the fans... They are running 24/7... I meant the amount of extraction will empty the growing space every 2 mins and replace with fresh air. 
My intake is passive... I grow in basement and leave the back door slightly open (securely!!) to allow fresh air in from outside which gets sucked down the stairs. 
Is night time humidity more dangerous than day time humidity?? Surely mould and bud rot usually happens at night time??


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 29, 2013)

Any tips on how I can lower it??


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 29, 2013)

Also does the fact that I have so much air movement reduce the possibility of bud rot setting in?? It's not like the air ever has a chance to settle or get stagnant and stale...like I say my extraction replaces all the air in the room approximately every 2 minutes and the oscillating fans are in 24/7 as well...


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 29, 2013)

that's what I thought, with enough air movement it won't happen, but about 1 month ish ago I had to deal with bud rot for the first time. Only advice for you is if you have some massive buds and they have massive leaves, dont try to remove the fan leaves by pulling them, cut them with scissor away from the bud instead. I try to remove a few fan leaves that were shading lower growth and I actually hurt the plant inside the bud and I am guessing it started bleeding, it got moist inside the bud and started rotting . I have since added a dehum and more air flow but I gotta say I thought there was no way I would get mold and I did. high 50's is risky business. 

Both plants I ever had to deal with rot, it was in the main cola about a week after I had pulled the fan leaves off (on purpose to remove them), it could have been coincidence but the rot started exactly where those fan leaves were. 

Also, when the buds are big, every day give a gentle pull on the fan leaves to make sure they are tight in there, if the leaves comes off easily and you didnt mean to take it off the plant, that's trouble, you MUST take the plant outside of the grow room to inspect it, if you inspect in the grow room especially with the fans on, you will spread the spores all over your healthy plants, you dont want that 

Anyway I dont mean to scare you but just to be on the safe side.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 29, 2013)

Endur0xX said:


> that's what I thought, with enough air movement it won't happen, but about 1 month ish ago I had to deal with bud rot for the first time. Only advice for you is if you have some massive buds and they have massive leaves, dont try to remove the fan leaves by pulling them, cut them with scissor away from the bud instead. I try to remove a few fan leaves that were shading lower growth and I actually hurt the plant inside the bud and I am guessing it started bleeding, it got moist inside the bud and started rotting . I have since added a dehum and more air flow but I gotta say I thought there was no way I would get mold and I did. high 50's is risky business.
> 
> Both plants I ever had to deal with rot, it was in the main cola about a week after I had pulled the fan leaves off (on purpose to remove them), it could have been coincidence but the rot started exactly where those fan leaves were.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I don't think I will be removing any leaves anyway. I shall inspect the leaves every day when feeding and give them a little tug. 
some of my colas are about the size of a 500ml coke bottle already!! And I'm only 6 weeks from seed today. So it looks like they are going to get big! I would be devastated if I lost them to rot. 
So do you think that high humidity is more dangerous at night?? Due to the spores liking a dark damp place to settle?? As my humidity is in the 40s at night.
Even with my humidity issues i never have any condensation anywhere... I'm growing in a 3m square tent.
I also have an ozone generator which I have never used as yet... I have read that a small amount of ozone also deters fungus and mould?? Do you know anything about whether that is true?? I know too much can be dangerous for the plants and my own health so I don't really want to use it unless I have to.
I really appreciate your help and advice


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 29, 2013)

I dont know anything about ozone generator, I try to keep my meds very clean so, personally I wouldnt risk it but I dont know anything about it. 

*I think your first step would be to take another look at your setup, and double check everything and make sure there is absolutely nothing you can do to improve RH.*

I dont know where you live but I am on the rain Coast, and I keep RH in the house below 50 and my basement at 40. If you use air from outside with HIDs, maybe you could get a bigger fan and not use cool tubes...that would be an option if you have cool tubes with your bulbs.

When I first started growing I used 2 x 400watt hps with air from outside on lights on and the bulbs would keep the room very dry and the basement nice and warm. However, I had high RH at light off ... but I didnt really know what I was doing and the buds weren't that big, I got lucky too. Since going with LEDs I simply use air from upstairs in the house and all is good.

It's weird that your RH is lower at night (are your lights on at night?) Do you do something different when the lights are on and off like closing the basement door?

You could use 2 small inline fans, one that uses the air from outside for the lights with cool tubes and one that brings in the fresh air for the plants from upstairs in your house. 

Anyway I am sure there is a lot you could do... it's costly to get set properly but it's well worth it.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 29, 2013)

Endur0xX said:


> I dont know anything about ozone generator, I try to keep my meds very clean so, personally I wouldnt risk it but I dont know anything about it.
> 
> *I think your first step would be to take another look at your setup, and double check everything and make sure there is absolutely nothing you can do to improve RH.*
> 
> ...


I'm not using cool tubes.. I have vertically hanging bulbs in parabolic reflectors.
There is nothing I do differently at night.. (I run my lights during the day).. Apart from turn the extraction down!!! Which you would think would raise humidity even more! It drops a good 15% throughout the night. From 60 to 45ish. 
My temps are obviously lower at night as well... Another thing that should increase humidity!! This is all very strange... I have about 5 humidity/temp monitors in my tent so they can't all be faulty.
I know humidity problems happen at night for most people... And the more I think about it it seems so strange that my humidity is higher when the lights are on.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 29, 2013)

Endur0xX said:


> that's what I thought, with enough air movement it won't happen, but about 1 month ish ago I had to deal with bud rot for the first time. Only advice for you is if you have some massive buds and they have massive leaves, dont try to remove the fan leaves by pulling them, cut them with scissor away from the bud instead. I try to remove a few fan leaves that were shading lower growth and I actually hurt the plant inside the bud and I am guessing it started bleeding, it got moist inside the bud and started rotting . I have since added a dehum and more air flow but I gotta say I thought there was no way I would get mold and I did. high 50's is risky business.
> 
> Both plants I ever had to deal with rot, it was in the main cola about a week after I had pulled the fan leaves off (on purpose to remove them), it could have been coincidence but the rot started exactly where those fan leaves were.
> 
> ...


I have had the same problem on my last 2 grows where the main cola on a couple of plants have had bud rot. I put it down to the fact that i had pulled off a few old dying leaves off but not quite got all of it and its died off and then thats what started off the rot because there's a bit still inside bud


----------



## Comacus (Jan 29, 2013)

I have also heard if one does trim the fan leaves to do so outside the bud so the wound will heal and not put moisture down in the cola.

On a different subject, has anyone tried using Subcool's super soil mix on the 12/12 plan? If so, what amounts of Super Soil did you use in the pots. I suspect something less than the 1/3 to 1/2 of pot volume due to the shorter number of weeks in the soils.

Attached is a photo of a Cali Connection Mix Pack done on 12/12 as a fill in plant while flowering some others.


----------



## xp0c (Jan 29, 2013)

Here's a couple more pics of my 12/12 FS. She still got around 5 weeks left, and she's getting pretty frosty.


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jan 29, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> Got 2 Double Blue Dreams (at least that's what it said) going under 400w hortilux HPS in 32x32x53 tent closet grow.
> 
> about 5 weeks
> View attachment 2476870
> ...


*Still going good*

about 9 weeks
 not sure what the yellowing is though.


----------



## HiloReign (Jan 30, 2013)

You may want to look for mold/pests where the yellowing leaves are. Not implying you have something wrong, it is a possibility though.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 30, 2013)

Comacus said:


> I have also heard if one does trim the fan leaves to do so outside the bud so the wound will heal and not put moisture down in the cola.
> 
> On a different subject, has anyone tried using Subcool's super soil mix on the 12/12 plan? If so, what amounts of Super Soil did you use in the pots. I suspect something less than the 1/3 to 1/2 of pot volume due to the shorter number of weeks in the soils.
> 
> Attached is a photo of a Cali Connection Mix Pack done on 12/12 as a fill in plant while flowering some others.View attachment 2502348View attachment 2502349


look a few pages back, your answer is there


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 30, 2013)

These are 29 days old, iv'e lst'd them and most have taken to it quite well except the Critical mass and one of the dogs


----------



## nameno (Jan 30, 2013)

Serial,we started same day,yours look better than mine,just a little but better.lol New Years day I dropped my seed in the water,I think my light has been too close,they not tall enough to suit me. This is my third grow & the worst,I think the first was so easy & came out good that I just kept getting to lax until finally I hit this point. I will get serious again,I don't like this.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 30, 2013)

They were above ground on the first and aren't very tall most are like little bushes so I raised the light yesterday by about 6" to try and get them to stretch out a little , they were only about 12" from the light. My last grow was the best for in terms of quality so hopefully this'll be the same or better. 
I think if every time you try something new, experiment a bit or even new strains that'll help get the enthusiasm back, thats why ive lst'd them this time.


----------



## sven deisel (Jan 30, 2013)

has anyone ran any ken's gdp or other kens gear 12 12


----------



## nameno (Jan 30, 2013)

Serial,12" that's close what size light? I'm at 18-20" & been wondering if that was to close.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 30, 2013)

nameno said:


> Serial,12" that's close what size light? I'm at 18-20" & been wondering if that was to close.


I use a 600w hps


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 30, 2013)

nameno said:


> Serial,12" that's close what size light? I'm at 18-20" & been wondering if that was to close.


I'm running 750w at 4" above canopy. Using parabolic shades so light hangs vertical. Got the smaller ones in middle and the ones on outside are actually within the shade. As long as you got good extraction then no heat issues at all. On 600w setting the ones in middle getting 100,000 lux and on outside about 60,000. I think most people that run 1000s in conventional shades can't get that much light to the canopy. 
Only my first grow so im no expert but could be something worth looking into. The parabolic shades are only £40!!


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jan 30, 2013)

^^ id like to see that. I don't believe you can run 750W at 4" and not have bleaching.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 30, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> ^^ id like to see that. I don't believe you can run 750W at 4" and not have bleaching.


Well a few pages back in this thread I put a few pics up of when the light DID bleach my plants. That was on the 1000w super lumens setting at about 6" from canopy. Lux meter was showing readings of 200,000 then! 
I have now experimented abit and I have had the 750 no more than 4" away for over a week and no signs of bleaching at all. Remember the bulb hangs vertically so the plants are only 4" from the bottom tip of the bulb


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 30, 2013)

Actually mate I think it was you that confirmed it was bleaching!!


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jan 30, 2013)

^^ lol... good to know. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 30, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> ^^ lol... good to know. Thanks for sharing.


Mate I dont really know what the fuck im doing but I got 5 weeks to go and already got big colas. So I must be doing something right


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jan 30, 2013)

^^ sounds great. Cant wait to see the end product.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 30, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> ^^ sounds great. Cant wait to see the end product.


Lol neither can I mate! I would have taken an oz a plant before grow started.. Some of them look like they got nearly that already! Maybe all my research will pay off. At least that's what I'm hoping


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 30, 2013)

it's quite refreshing seeing someone doing a bit of research before diving in head first and then asking a million stupid questions like "what is a ph?"
so thank you for being an intelligent human being who hasn't angered me.

nice plant
just make sure you stay patient.. it's wil be worth the wait..



12/12 jack said:


> big bomb day 40 from germination... any ideas on finishing time?? hows it looking for yield?? cheers







12/12 jack said:


> Lol neither can I mate! I would have taken an oz a plant before grow started.. Some of them look like they got nearly that already! Maybe all my research will pay off. At least that's what I'm hoping


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 30, 2013)

these deserve a bump and enlarge..



Troybis6996 said:


> Hey guys here are a few more pics of my hso blue dream at 68 days from seed and start of week 7 from first signs of flowers.
> I think maybe 2 more weeks what do yous think? today the trincs are starting to go a little cloudy and she is just packing on the weight
> let me know what you any advice is good advice


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 30, 2013)

It seems blue dream is being grown by loads of people at the moment


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 30, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> it's quite refreshing seeing someone doing a bit of research before diving in head first and then asking a million stupid questions like "what is a ph?"
> so thank you for being an intelligent human being who hasn't angered me.
> 
> nice plant
> just make sure you stay patient.. it's wil be worth the wait..


cheers for that!!

now i really hopoe this isnt a stupid questioin... any idea what this is??



this is the worst infected leaf. only a few plants seem to have this (although not as bad) on some of the lower to middle leaves

any ideas??


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 30, 2013)

older leaves only?
is the new growth ok?




12/12 jack said:


> cheers for that!!
> 
> now i really hopoe this isnt a stupid questioin... any idea what this is??
> 
> ...


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 30, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> older leaves only?
> is the new growth ok?


yh older and middle leaves.. im pretty sure new growthg is fine but lights are off now. its only on a few leaves. any ideas?


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 30, 2013)

are you using Miracle grow by any chance?
if not is it soil? coco? hydro? can't see from the pictures.

also hate to ask this.. but do you know what your ph is? haha



12/12 jack said:


> yh older and middle leaves.. im pretty sure new growthg is fine but lights are off now. its only on a few leaves. any ideas?


----------



## supchaka (Jan 30, 2013)

12/12 jack said:


> cheers for that!!
> 
> now i really hopoe this isnt a stupid questioin... any idea what this is??
> 
> ...


Ill take a wild stab and say wind damage. Are they in the air flow?


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 30, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Ill take a wild stab and say wind damage. Are they in the air flow?



Thats what i was thinking


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 30, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> are you using Miracle grow by any chance?
> if not is it soil? coco? hydro? can't see from the pictures.
> 
> also hate to ask this.. but do you know what your ph is? haha


im in coco/perlite mix... using hesi nutes and buddahs tree pk 9/18...

haha yh i know my ph... 5.8


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 30, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Ill take a wild stab and say wind damage. Are they in the air flow?



yes strangely enough they are.. i have oscillating fans and the ones thgat have it worst are nearer the fans. also a couple of bud sites on branches that are in the airflow as well have a few slightly shrivelled pistols turning brown... could this be connected as well??


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 30, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> are you using Miracle grow by any chance?
> if not is it soil? coco? hydro? can't see from the pictures.
> 
> also hate to ask this.. but do you know what your ph is? haha




im hoping its not this.... downy mildew??


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 30, 2013)

if it's on the older leaves, the new growth seems fine and it's not spreading, I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 30, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> if it's on the older leaves, the new growth seems fine and it's not spreading, I wouldn't worry about it too much.


i first noticed it a couple of weeks ago. id say it is beginning to affect more leaves but its very very slow. and most of the plants dont have it. thats why i havnt really bothered mentioning it. i just dont want anything going wrong that i could have prevented!! i will have a proper inspection in the morning when the lights are on.
what do you reckon it could be?


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jan 30, 2013)

looks like slight over fertilization. definitely not powdery mildew.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 30, 2013)

12/12 jack said:


> View attachment 2503752
> 
> although if it was mildew wouldnt it be like a residue?? and wipe off like a powder?? this is just like patches that are turning orange/brown and then dying!!
> 
> im hoping its not this.... downy mildew??




although if it was mildew wouldnt it be like a residue?? and wipe off like a powder?? this is just like patches that are turning orange/brown and then dying!!


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 30, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> looks like slight over fertilization. definitely not powdery mildew.


i wasnt thinking powdery mildew i was thinking downy mildew. i can deal with slight over fertilisation if thats the case  ... Shift+R improves the quality of this image. CTRL+F5 reloads the whole page.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 30, 2013)

oh and id just like to say thanks to you all for trying to help... its much appreciated. theres some good people on this thread


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 30, 2013)

isn't downy mildew an internal thing though? like inside the tissue
not really sure.. don't know that much about it.



12/12 jack said:


> although if it was mildew wouldnt it be like a residue?? and wipe off like a powder?? this is just like patches that are turning orange/brown and then dying!!


would say that supchaka's wind burn might be a good call.
if it was lockout or build up would expect to see a bit of yellowing, but having another look its just brown, like dried out chlorophyll gone
this happened on one of my runs, it was only the very bottom older leaves though, so didn't really care too.

what are the chances you spilt some water/feed on the leaves affected?
the leaves that were affected for me were right at the bottom sitting on the coco, so would get a bit wet sometimes.

they looked very similar come to think of it



12/12 jack said:


> i first noticed it a couple of weeks ago. id say it is beginning to affect more leaves but its very very slow. and most of the plants dont have it. thats why i havnt really bothered mentioning it. i just dont want anything going wrong that i could have prevented!! i will have a proper inspection in the morning when the lights are on.
> what do you reckon it could be?





thatsmessedup said:


> looks like slight over fertilization. definitely not powdery mildew.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 30, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> isn't downy mildew an internal thing though? like inside the tissue
> not really sure.. don't know that much about it.
> 
> 
> ...


its on some leaves that theres no chance i could have spilt anything on! and im pretty careful with feeding.

i will just keep an eye on it as its pretty slow progression anyway.

i dont know anything about downy mildew either!! im just trying to find some pics that look similar. hopefully it is slight over fertilisation or wind burn. its just this is my first grow and id be devestated if something serious goes wrong as its going so well...

thanks for your input, greatly appreciated!! if it gets worse or when i look in morning i notice on new growth then i will post some more pics.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 30, 2013)

ive just had a quick look as i have a green torch. definitely seems to be on ones in direct contact from airflow from the fans. should i slow fan speed or just leave it?? i have a 12" extraction going 24/7 or else i get high humidity.. (60ish in day and drops to 45ish at night with full extraction) so i have the fans on pretty strong to aid air circulation


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 30, 2013)

would rather have wind burn on leaves than mould in buds..


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 30, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> would rather have wind burn on leaves than mould in buds..


seems like we are on the same wavelength then. i definitely agree!!! i have a few budsites near these leaves that have a few withering pistols... could that be due to the wind as well??


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 30, 2013)

12/12 jack said:


> ive just had a quick look as i have a green torch. definitely seems to be on ones in direct contact from airflow from the fans. should i slow fan speed or just leave it?? i have a 12" extraction going 24/7 or else i get high humidity.. (60ish in day and drops to 45ish at night with full extraction) so i have the fans on pretty strong to aid air circulation


i woulnt just leave it or it will get worse and worse and fuck up that part of the plant


----------



## gordon21 (Jan 30, 2013)

my plants are looking great probably take some pics tomorrow post them. there in flowering.


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Jan 30, 2013)

Heres my 12/12 from seed. I have only grown twice about to harvest 2nd in couple of weeks. I vegged my first grow for a month so I won't show. I am limited space for now 20x20


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jan 31, 2013)

^^ I hope your tolerance for weed is very low or you don't smoke much. However, interesting plant and grow.


----------



## nameno (Jan 31, 2013)

Jack you have some good questions,I'm glad you ask.I had never heard of wind burn. My first grow of late grew like I tied them down,I thought it was because I left the fan on high.At lights on I gotta look.Good Growing to everyone!Peace


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 31, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> i woulnt just leave it or it will get worse and worse and fuck up that part of the plant


It's abit of a catch 22 mate.. Either I turn fans down and increase risk of bud rot as my humidity not perfect or suffer a few leaves and budsites getting wind burnt....
I've just moved my plants that are a little behind so that they take the full force of the fans... I'd rather sacrifice a little than increase risk of losing the lot!
My humidity seems to be stabilising at under 60 in the day and slowly drops to about 45 during the night. So fingers crossed I will be ok anyway.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 31, 2013)

nameno said:


> Jack you have some good questions,I'm glad you ask.I had never heard of wind burn. My first grow of late grew like I tied them down,I thought it was because I left the fan on high.At lights on I gotta look.Good Growing to everyone!Peace


Thanks mate. This growing business certainly isn't easy! Especially if you got quite a few on the go like I have! It's like a full time job lol. 
If you having issues with your lights I'd definitely look into parabolic shades... They are a pretty amazing but of kit for a good price


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 31, 2013)

I know this is hard to answer but what would you lot say in general would be the percentage of bud weight formed after 3 weeks compared to the end with a 8 week flowering strain?? I reckon I've hot just under 5 weeks left and some plants look like they would have a oz on already if they were gonna get chopped!!
Don't worry I'm not getting impatient... They will go full term til about 50% amber trichlomes.. I'm just intrigued as to what yield I can expect. Cheers


----------



## nameno (Jan 31, 2013)

I think I got close to 2 o's per plant first grow,that's something I was going to warn you of.My first grow was so easy & turned out so good 'till I took it for granted & got more lax everytime.This time I see the error of my ways.I got to do EVERYTHING like I did first time.From the room clean up to the harvest & cure. The cure is at least as important as the grow.The entire grow can be ruined with a bad cure.Did your leaves wrinkle? Peace


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jan 31, 2013)

12/12 jack said:


> cheers for that!!
> 
> now i really hopoe this isnt a stupid questioin... any idea what this is??
> 
> ...


I get this on the bottom of all my plants.......I have a small fan sitting on the floor blowing air up the base of the plants. I always blame it on wind burn........first couple of plants I grew didnt show this but had some slight bud rot, added this fan to the floor and bingo! Havent had any rot on the last 4 plants but have had some shitty looking lower leaves......fine with me though


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jan 31, 2013)

Few pics of my widow bomb.....coming down in a week or so

Main Cola


Top of the same bud, with and without the flash 

mmmmmmmmm


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 31, 2013)

UKHomeGrow said:


> I get this on the bottom of all my plants.......I have a small fan sitting on the floor blowing air up the base of the plants. I always blame it on wind burn........first couple of plants I grew didnt show this but had some slight bud rot, added this fan to the floor and bingo! Havent had any rot on the last 4 plants but have had some shitty looking lower leaves......fine with me though


That makes me feel much better. After everybody's helpful advice last night I'm pretty sure I can confirm wind burn. It's concentrated on the areas that are exposed to the full force of the fans!!
I will do all I can to safeguard bud rot so like you say a few haggard looking leaves seems a small price to pay. 
This growing business isn't easy!! Everything you do seems to have an effect and then a counter effect afterwards. I'm enjoying learning though, experience is obviously invaluable.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 31, 2013)

nameno said:


> I think I got close to 2 o's per plant first grow,that's something I was going to warn you of.My first grow was so easy & turned out so good 'till I took it for granted & got more lax everytime.This time I see the error of my ways.I got to do EVERYTHING like I did first time.From the room clean up to the harvest & cure. The cure is at least as important as the grow.The entire grow can be ruined with a bad cure.Did your leaves wrinkle? Peace


I'm not planning on letting myself get lax but I suppose it can happen. I want my grows to get better and better. 
At least you seem to know where you are going wrong... That's a pretty good start. Good luck!


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 31, 2013)

I saw my first preflower on my Lemon Kush yesterday, super stoked and waiting for it to stretch now!  It has 5 tops by the way, rofl.












These were taken on the 25th of January.


----------



## lowblower (Jan 31, 2013)

Day 51

Rocklock: 






AK48 slowly recovering from week long N def  :






White rhino:






Sour kush and LA con, on the right there. Not alot to post up bout them here tho lol


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 31, 2013)

Also, just had a good look at my C99 and she's recovering nicely from her magnesium and ph issue's. Leaves are starting to perk up and she's not looking so sick  She's very stretch though but I can see maybe 40-70 bud sites on her so I am very happy.


----------



## nameno (Jan 31, 2013)

Allright LB!!! Looking good.
Jack through all that did your leaves wrinkle? Peace


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Jan 31, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> ^^ I hope your tolerance for weed is very low or you don't smoke much. However, interesting plant and grow.



Yeah I am a buyer mostly until I can get a good grow box. I smoke about five pounds a year.


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jan 31, 2013)

Peezo lo gro said:


> Yeah I am a buyer mostly until I can get a good grow box. I smoke about five pounds a year.


5 pounds of weed in cali is like a min $12,000. why not just spend the money and get a good grow setup?


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 31, 2013)

nameno said:


> Allright LB!!! Looking good.
> Jack through all that did your leaves wrinkle? Peace


No they didn't really wrinkle. Just got dead rusty patches from the wind burn. Compared to all the serious things that can go wrong I think it's pretty minor mate


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 31, 2013)

12/12 jack.. you should maybe look at investing in a dehumidifier


----------



## nameno (Jan 31, 2013)

mantiszn,sorry have no wire for camera,can not find it yet. What causes the leaf to wrinkle?


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 31, 2013)

Lol I have 2 running 24/7!!


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Jan 31, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> 5 pounds of weed in cali is like a min $12,000. why not just spend the money and get a good grow setup?


Your right but I can't just grow a big ass plant because Its illegal as hell where I live and my closet is only so big. I do have a building out back of my house that I could convert to a awesome grow shed. It has power ran to it and everything. I would have to tape up the windows so no one could see in but still make it look normal while doing so. I would need heaters and a/c unit, maybe few fans. I really want to grow my own five pounds but right now I don't have a good enough plan. Five pounds cost me about $9,600 What would you do?


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 31, 2013)

haha holy shit.. how much moisture are they pulling out?
are the piped out or do you have to empty them manually?



12/12 jack said:


> Lol I have 2 running 24/7!!


really need a picture, it helps a hell of a lot.
it depends what you mean by wrinkled? curling? up or down? 

if they are simply twisting it could be micro nutrients, either lacking or locked due to ph. Another possible cause is salt build up and that can be cured with a flush, followed by a light nutrient feed.

maybe try a picture on your phone, make sure your gps is turned off.



nameno said:


> mantiszn,sorry have no wire for camera,can not find it yet. What causes the leaf to wrinkle?


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 31, 2013)

move to a legal state?




Peezo lo gro said:


> Your right but I can't just grow a big ass plant because Its illegal as hell where I live and my closet is only so big. I do have a building out back of my house that I could convert to a awesome grow shed. It has power ran to it and everything. I would have to tape up the windows so no one could see in but still make it look normal while doing so. I would need heaters and a/c unit, maybe few fans. I really want to grow my own five pounds but right now I don't have a good enough plan. Five pounds cost me about $9,600 What would you do?


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jan 31, 2013)

I empty them at lights off and lights out. They basically full then. So 8 litres a day in total!!


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jan 31, 2013)

Peezo lo gro said:


> Your right but I can't just grow a big ass plant because Its illegal as hell where I live and my closet is only so big. I do have a building out back of my house that I could convert to a awesome grow shed. It has power ran to it and everything. I would have to tape up the windows so no one could see in but still make it look normal while doing so. I would need heaters and a/c unit, maybe few fans. I really want to grow my own five pounds but right now I don't have a good enough plan. Five pounds cost me about $9,600 What would you do?


well, being as it is "illegal as hell" to grow weed where you live you sure do smoke a lot of it. My recommendation would be to use the building you have out back but put a 5x5 tent in there to keep the light contained and run a 1000 watt hps. you will get a pound or two every 3-4 months.


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks thatsmessedup! Thats exactly the info I needed. Yes I do smoke a lot for it to be illegal but I have a good hook up. I have known him since middle school. Whats an easy way to keep the tents temperature because it gets very cold where I live. Also HPS lights are very dangerous. Could I get the same yield with CFL's?


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jan 31, 2013)

to cold is a good problem because 1000 watts aint. you should visit the grow room and design page. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/ . you will just need a few things like tent, 1000 watt bulb & balast,air cooled hood w/hangers, probably a 6 or 8 inch extraction fan with ducting, and a carbon filter for smell if that concerns you. That should get you started, but for five pounds I would also have a secondary tent for veging and clones with mabey a 250 or 400 watt light. 

BTW: I dont see cfls in your future. unless they are for clones. HPS is not that dangerous, especially if you get a decent electronic ballast and a glass bottom hood to contain a possible explosion. also I can sense you are thinking 5 pounds comes from one plant but thats not the way indoor growing works. indoors is better to do many smaller plants


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Jan 31, 2013)

So if its 30 degrees outside the hps light will produce enough heat to keep tent warm? I am interested in hps but I want to be as safe as possible. I was hoping to get five pounds out of one plant but that's because I only have one seed of OG KUSH. Glass bottom hood huh... I will look into it. Thanks thatsmessedup


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jan 31, 2013)

I would extract the heat from the light back into the room ... most people extract it out their home but in your case you could use it to keep the room warm. you may possibly also need a heater to keep the tent around 75 especially during lights out. try and buy some more seeds or get em from a friend. also if the one seed you do have actually germs and is a female and is a good pheno you could clone it and use it over and over and over again.


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Jan 31, 2013)

That would be awesome to have an OG Kush mother plant! I am going to try that. I have some two seeds going right now of some good but not sure what kind. One seed has germinated but the other hasnt. I put the one germinated in soil and it still hasn't risen. Good good seeds seem harder to get going than mids


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jan 31, 2013)

good luck to you. if you have any other questions you can private message me so we can keep this thread for the 12/12 plants


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes for sure. I love growing straight from 12/12. I would never have the patients to VEG. I am gonna have many nice lady's grown 12/12 from seed and can't wait to post them here for you or anyone else to see. 12/12 for life!


----------



## nameno (Feb 1, 2013)

I was thinking that guy has high hopes-first grow-1 seed-hoping for 5lbs,but I did not know you had 2 more seeds,so I'm sure everythings going to be alright.Peace


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah i was thinking the same thing, 5lb out of 3 beans- i'd buy that for a dollar. what films that from??


----------



## supchaka (Feb 1, 2013)

It's robocop!


----------



## Bryon240 (Feb 1, 2013)

1212 from seed rocks for hash plant...i get 1 to 3 oz ball buds but am switchin over to clones off bb/nl and afgini gani...lol triin so diff


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Feb 2, 2013)

This is my Dinafem WW Auto Day 49 FS, I have another 3 strains going but this is my eldest and biggest @ 19"


----------



## sven deisel (Feb 2, 2013)

supchaka said:


> It's robocop!


i thought that was from running man idk to lazy to look


----------



## supchaka (Feb 2, 2013)

sven deisel said:


> i thought that was from running man idk to lazy to look


Funny cuz I thought it was a Arnold movie at first too.


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Feb 2, 2013)

Robocop was the shit. The first one was the best though. Yeah I do have HIGH hopes but if I do make it happen I will post the pics right here. I watched the movie a ton of times when I was young so right when you said ill buy that for a dollar the first real crime robocop stopped in the movie came to my mind.

here it is!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85cL1HisrNc


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;85cL1HisrNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85cL1HisrNc[/video]


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 2, 2013)

is the new Robocop film any good? i imagine they've ruined it


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 2, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> is the new Robocop film any good? i imagine they've ruined it


Well, if it's done the way they remade Total Recall, I'd assume it would have a decent account of its self. I liked the differences in the new one but disliked how far they went with them. It's a "marmite" movie really, you either love it or you hate it and I thought it was great. Total Recall that is, I haven't seen the new Robocop.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 2, 2013)

I didn't know there was a new robocop!


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Feb 2, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I didn't know there was a new robocop!


yeah its not out yet though


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 3, 2013)

I hate marmite.


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 3, 2013)

marmite.. but pa won't


----------



## supchaka (Feb 3, 2013)

Been a minute since I posted in here. Figured I may as well since these plants apply. I don't have any useful info other than they're in 100% perlite using cns17 nutes.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 3, 2013)

Had 3 in this pot originally but one was male, go figure on my fem seed mix.


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 3, 2013)

34 days old and been flowering for a few days


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Feb 3, 2013)

hey supchaka are those 12/12 from seed?


----------



## jpeg666 (Feb 3, 2013)

My 12/12 plants went kind of crazy!

I guess I had topped way to late for a 12/12 plant and they just went crazy with the lateral growth! One plant even has like 15+ top buds

Check it out
 That plant even has a MASSIVE Branch that makes up like 1/4 of the plant...


Here are the others




The only Normal 12/12 plant I have is this little girl and she is very small compared to the plants above


----------



## mickythefish (Feb 3, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Had 3 in this pot originally but one was male, go figure on my fem seed mix.


What strain is that? The leaves look identical to a strain i have from mandala seeds called Kalichakra.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 3, 2013)

Peezo lo gro said:


> hey supchaka are those 12/12 from seed?


That is correct


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Feb 3, 2013)

supchaka said:


> That is correct



Man that gives me something to look forward to. I thought you could only grow small plants in 12/12 from seed. Wooooooohoooooooooo! Is that a five gallon bucket? Your leaves look perfect no curling at the tips or anything. I like how the leaves look. Is that indica?


----------



## jpeg666 (Feb 3, 2013)

Peezo lo gro said:


> Man that gives me something to look forward to. I thought you could only grow small plants in 12/12 from seed. Wooooooohoooooooooo! Is that a five gallon bucket? Your leaves look perfect no curling at the tips or anything. I like how the leaves look. Is that indica?


small plants?? Did you look at my post lmao?? Mine took a good 2 months before they started to spit out flowers they just kept growing and growing they are like 3 feet tall now I even had to raise my tent up cause they wouldn't stop growing! 

I seriously did not expect at all for them to get as big as they are!
View attachment 2509466View attachment 2509467View attachment 2509468


and yes they were planted in cubes form seed and put straight under 12/12 conditions and have been there since birth


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Feb 3, 2013)

Yea yours are awesome too jpep. Have you trimmed at all or topped?


----------



## nameno (Feb 3, 2013)

jpeg,Those look like all anybody could ask for,the buds look small like they might not be done yet.How much longer you think?I gotta go back and see what you did.Peace


----------



## jpeg666 (Feb 3, 2013)

Peezo lo gro said:


> Yea yours are awesome too jpep. Have you trimmed at all or topped?





nameno said:


> jpeg,Those look like all anybody could ask for,the buds look small like they might not be done yet.How much longer you think?I gotta go back and see what you did.Peace



I lollipopped them and I also ACCIDENTALLY topped them way too late, This being my first 12/12 from seed, I had no clue how the plants were going to mature and how long each phase would take, So I ended up topping way too late and pretty much chopped my main colas off before they got a chance to bud that caused the plant to start sending crazy lateral growth signals everywhere and they just went crazy and started spitting out branches non stop everywhere.


----------



## jpeg666 (Feb 3, 2013)

Also to add these plants took FOREVER! to kick it into full flowering gear! These plants are a few months old and were in 12/12 since they popped from the seed!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 3, 2013)

I've experienced the same thing when topping/LST/etc. They will take their sweet ass time to flower.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm growing 12/12 from seed. How long till sex shows? Weeks or nodes.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 3, 2013)

BBbubblegum said:


> I'm growing 12/12 from seed. How long till sex shows? Weeks or nodes.


Without topping or any other techniques on the plant, mine used to show sex around the 18 day mark.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 3, 2013)

Yup, Im very close to that supchaka, I've always said right around day 17


----------



## toxer (Feb 3, 2013)

So has anyones 12/12 from seed even came out as good as Dels, the OP?
Have yet to see a pic besides Dels' that even make 12/12 even worth it.


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 3, 2013)

this statement makes it obvious that you haven't actually bothered looking through this thread properly..
troll on kid... troll on..




toxer said:


> So has anyones 12/12 from seed even came out as good as Dels, the OP?
> Have yet to see a pic besides Dels' that even make 12/12 even worth it.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 3, 2013)

toxer said:


> So has anyones 12/12 from seed even came out as good as Dels, the OP?
> Have yet to see a pic besides Dels' that even make 12/12 even worth it.


Yeah that's a pretty dumb statement.


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 4, 2013)

toxer said:


> So has anyones 12/12 from seed even came out as good as Dels, the OP?
> Have yet to see a pic besides Dels' that even make 12/12 even worth it.


Define "worth it"? Are we talking worth it for personal stash? Or are we talking worth it for commercial sales? If it's the former then absolutely, if the latter, well you do need to do a large amount at a time in order to get good commercial value, at least that's my assumption anyway.

Most people from what I've read average out at about 1 ounce per plant in around 11-14 weeks. It's the most ideal way to keep a good personal stash to smoke between each grow cycle. I personally am doing 4 at a time and I'm not expecting an ounce from each plant, I'm expecting much less due to my set up, I'll be happy with half an ounce per plant if it means I've got something to smoke which I know is going to be grown properly and chopped at the most ideal stage. 

Besides, when you have to pay £20 for 1.4grams, it becomes rather tedious just to enjoy some of natures finest herb, as well as encourage me to sleep.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Feb 4, 2013)

Update on the big bombs... day 48 from germination...











to give an idea of scale the plant stands about 2ft high and the cola is a good 12"...

this is just an average specimen from the garden!!! some are doing better than this

meant to be an 8-10 week flowerer... if they go fullterm then looks like they are going to be huge!!


----------



## 12/12 jack (Feb 4, 2013)

toxer said:


> So has anyones 12/12 from seed even came out as good as Dels, the OP?
> Have yet to see a pic besides Dels' that even make 12/12 even worth it.


im using this thread like a bible and have read it all!!

the results im getting so far speak for themselves mate...

maybe try reading it a little better!!


----------



## Endur0xX (Feb 4, 2013)

if you wanna do it commercially you would have to make your own seeds. ITS SO WORTH IT. Not only for headstash, it's all about genetic , ... BTW, I will post a few pics later today, my biggest buds ever!!


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 4, 2013)

Endur0xX said:


> if you wanna do it commercially you would have to make your own seeds. ITS SO WORTH IT. Not only for headstash, it's all about genetic , ... BTW, I will post a few pics later today, my biggest buds ever!!


I was talking about selling it as a "drug" not seed if you were referring to my post. ^_^


----------



## Endur0xX (Feb 4, 2013)

12/12 FS under LEDs

NUKEN X WW (Cash Crop Ken)
View attachment 2510682View attachment 2510683View attachment 2510684View attachment 2510685View attachment 2510686View attachment 2510687View attachment 2510689

Agent Chemo (myself)
View attachment 2510692View attachment 2510693View attachment 2510690View attachment 2510691

many more pics in my journal (link signature)


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Feb 4, 2013)

toxer said:


> So has anyones 12/12 from seed even came out as good as Dels, the OP?
> Have yet to see a pic besides Dels' that even make 12/12 even worth it.


jog on Mug


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 4, 2013)

Damn E. Those are amazing looking. Nice work.

If you wanted to do 12/12 from seed commercially you would need a shit load of seeds. And if you are buying them, that's a shit load of money. So if one wanted to grow commercially doing 12/12 f.s. it would be wise to have your own seed stash.


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 4, 2013)

Endur0xX said:


> 12/12 FS under LEDs
> 
> NUKEN X WW (Cash Crop Ken)
> View attachment 2510682View attachment 2510683View attachment 2510684View attachment 2510685View attachment 2510686View attachment 2510687View attachment 2510689
> ...


That is some great looking bud.


----------



## supchaka (Feb 4, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Damn E. Those are amazing looking. Nice work.
> 
> If you wanted to do 12/12 from seed commercially you would need a shit load of seeds. And if you are buying them, that's a shit load of money. So if one wanted to grow commercially doing 12/12 f.s. it would be wise to have your own seed stash.


Growing hermies helps keep the seed stock up, I should know


----------



## nameno (Feb 4, 2013)

I wondered if you grow from hermie seeds are they more prone to hermie?


----------



## doobiemizer (Feb 4, 2013)

Damn nice bud there EnduroxX-- Thanks for posting


----------



## supchaka (Feb 4, 2013)

nameno said:


> I wondered if you grow from hermie seeds are they more prone to hermie?


Depends on how the hermie was made in the first place. If it was forced by environment then they should be stable enough. If they hermied with perfect conditions then they'll be genetically prone to hermie again.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 4, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Without topping or any other techniques on the plant, mine used to show sex around the 18 day mark.


How many nodes is that, 3? 1 leaflet, 3 leaflet, 5 leaflets?


----------



## supchaka (Feb 4, 2013)

3 sounds about right-ish


----------



## thatsmessedup (Feb 5, 2013)

Still looking good at about 10 weeks.


----------



## ArCaned (Feb 6, 2013)

looking good, nice grows guys


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 6, 2013)

Alright lads, anyone that has grown out dogs, did you use Dutch masters reverse? as I know they have a tendency to throw out some nanas. If so when and how much?


----------



## nameno (Feb 6, 2013)

How does that reverse work? I am starting to wonder about these 4 girls maybe I missed and got 4 males instead. I got to go by a wire for the camera.I give up looking for the 1 I had.
thatsmessedup - they look good,they look tall in the picture.


----------



## Endur0xX (Feb 6, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> Still looking good at about 10 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 2513168View attachment 2513170View attachment 2513169


damn brother, they are 12/12 from seed?! the stalks are HUGE !!! only 70days from start to? +rep amigo very nicely done.

EDIT 

what size containers, looks like 5 gals? and what are you feeding!? they are monsters!! You deserve double rep on those if they are 12/12 fs, what yield are you expecting>?


----------



## thatsmessedup (Feb 6, 2013)

^^ thanks. They are in 2 gallon smart pots with ffof soil and im feeding full fox farm lineup. I am expecting around 6 oz.


----------



## gordon21 (Feb 6, 2013)

damn those look great man.


----------



## Mcwhippin420 (Feb 6, 2013)

here my blue dreams 12/12 from seed under the 400w MH !! they are bout a month old topped one and i am LST the other i posted em up here couple weeks ago but they have grown a good bit !!!!


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 6, 2013)

check this weird leaf out, the only one on the whole plant Like it


----------



## supchaka (Feb 6, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> check this weird leaf out, the only one on the whole plant Like it


Very trippy, its like a blood clot for plants I guerss! Seems like a vein got blocked u know and that side is dyin


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 6, 2013)

that is awesome...
showed the missus, the first thing she said is you need some hand cream moisturiser lol
silly rabbit



Serial Violator said:


> check this weird leaf out, the only one on the whole plant Like it


looking really good.. what weight you expecting off them?



thatsmessedup said:


> Still looking good at about 10 weeks.


----------



## thatsmessedup (Feb 6, 2013)

^^ my guess is 6oz



Mcwhippin420 said:


> View attachment 2513755View attachment 2513757 here my blue dreams 12/12 from seed under the 400w MH !! they are bout a month old topped one and i am LST the other i posted em up here couple weeks ago but they have grown a good bit !!!!


if that is after one month of 400mh you could be doing better. how close do you have the light? can you show a picture of your setup?


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 6, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> check this weird leaf out, the only one on the whole plant Like it


Have seen this before.

http://forum.grasscity.com/stash-jar/797610-albino-marijuana-genetics-white-leaves-white-buds-*pictures*.html

Albino genetics =]


----------



## Mcwhippin420 (Feb 6, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> ^^ my guess is 6oz
> 
> 
> 
> if that is after one month of 400mh you could be doing better. how close do you have the light? can you show a picture of your setup?


Well there first week n half I only had 200w cfl AND the 3 flowering girls I just cut down so they didn't get light like they should have now that they are the only ones in there bet they will take off  and the smaller one took a few days to recover to topping that one Lst it's alot bigger than it looks haha n light prolly 18-22" away bare bulb


----------



## Endur0xX (Feb 6, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> check this weird leaf out, the only one on the whole plant Like it


I had a leaf like this on my Nuken X WW, ... one of the nicest plant I have ever grown, you should baby this plant 

You should have left the leaf on the plant, ... I did anyway hehe, it was one of the biggest fan leaf on the plant and I forgot about it until now, ... I guess it disappeared halfway through budding.


----------



## Mcwhippin420 (Feb 6, 2013)

Endur0xX said:


> I had a leaf like this on my Nuken X WW, ... one of the nicest plant I have ever grown, you should baby this plant
> 
> You should have left the leaf on the plant, ... I did anyway hehe, it was one of the biggest fan leaf on the plant and I forgot about it until now, ... I guess it disappeared halfway through budding.


Beautiful plants bro hope my dreams get up there n next month or 2 haha


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 7, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Have seen this before.
> 
> http://forum.grasscity.com/stash-jar/797610-albino-marijuana-genetics-white-leaves-white-buds-*pictures*.html
> 
> Albino genetics =]


They're some freaky plants


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 7, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> that is awesome...
> showed the missus, the first thing she said is you need some hand cream moisturiser lol
> silly rabbit
> 
> ...


I get sore and dry hands from the gym lol


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 7, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> They're some freaky plants


Aye, I'd love to have one myself!


----------



## lowblower (Feb 7, 2013)

Day 57

Sour kush - apart from the leaf clawing, she seems to be healthy. She only just started to flower properly after about 2 weeks of slow flower development. Not sure if it was a technical error or just genetics, the buds look weird tho, like they were made from plastic in some taiwanese toy factory












They are doing ok, not as much lower bud development as my sativas i grew last round, but thats bcause i suppose they have more indica genetics in these ones (apart from that freakin sativa dom white rhino). I will be happy with 4.5 Oz from the grow due to things not going to plan, but i think its gonna be close  most important thing = quality!! This my summer stash


----------



## decept1con (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok guys im trying to tap into this wealth of knowledge on 12/12 from seed...I currently have 2 sour kong clones going in the early stages...week 4 from clipping so they are going into week 2 veg...I have 6 more in that same stage going into my tent in 2 weeks...I'm thinking about starting 2 fem beans and letting them go when i flip the tent around 2-3 weeks from now...My question...is it true from your experience that stress on seedlings from 12/12 photo can cause them to herm...I'm very interested in this 12/12 idea and would like to try it out but i wont risk my crop to experiment...any help you could give is greatly appreciated...and as always happy growing


----------



## nameno (Feb 7, 2013)

low,man what happen to the top picture,the bottom looks good. But like you said quality is what counts.I can't say much it still looks better 'n mine.Peace


----------



## lowblower (Feb 7, 2013)

nameno said:


> low,man what happen to the top picture,the bottom looks good. But like you said quality is what counts.I can't say much it still looks better 'n mine.Peace


lol shes been very slow. My friend grew one of these and he said she started to flower very slowly, so hopefully she catches up soon. It looks like the structure of a male, the calyxes are really fake looking like balls (its deff not a male) but yeah, just looks weird, the pistils have looked 'fake' since they first came out, now they are dveloping quite rapidly tho in teh last few days lool I will post up progress in a week


----------



## lowblower (Feb 7, 2013)

decept1con said:


> Ok guys im trying to tap into this wealth of knowledge on 12/12 from seed...I currently have 2 sour kong clones going in the early stages...week 4 from clipping so they are going into week 2 veg...I have 6 more in that same stage going into my tent in 2 weeks...I'm thinking about starting 2 fem beans and letting them go when i flip the tent around 2-3 weeks from now...My question...is it true from your experience that stress on seedlings from 12/12 photo can cause them to herm...I'm very interested in this 12/12 idea and would like to try it out but i wont risk my crop to experiment...any help you could give is greatly appreciated...and as always happy growing


I don't think Del would have started the thread if he was getting herms  Not sure if its strain related though. As far as i know everyone growing and sharing on here has very good success, i haven't heard of a hermie whilst visiting this thread


----------



## jpeg666 (Feb 7, 2013)

The three big females are a three bladed variation and they are pretty stable. I have seen no werid formations nor have I found any herm signs. Just 3 Bladed leaves FROM SEED IT WAS NOT CLONED OR RE VEG, just 12/12 from seed. Check it out


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 7, 2013)

Ive never had a plant hermi on me


----------



## jpeg666 (Feb 7, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> Ive never had a plant hermi on me


Neither have I ....Yet.....*crosses fingers*


----------



## decept1con (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you guys for that info...im really interested to see how this turns out...Ill probably throw those fem beans in and keep it as a side note in my journal they are 12/12 from seed....i really appreciate your help again....happy growing


----------



## scuba.420 (Feb 7, 2013)

looking for strain to 12.12 that gives nice yielding single cola not to bushy and great taste fem only anyone ? also i need to be able to buy seeds for it


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 7, 2013)

Blue Hash should be a good one for ya. Great yield, great taste once cured, and it was one jumbo cola. Think it's from Dinafem


----------



## Dendrophilly (Feb 8, 2013)

Is it possible to go 13/11 and still get flowers? (13 on / 11 off)
Anyone every try this or anything similar?


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Feb 8, 2013)

Here`s my update day 56 for the WW, I have a few more strains going but this is my fave and its an Auto


----------



## nameno (Feb 8, 2013)

My last post under my name it said I was invisible,what's that about?
It's gone now.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2013)

I have grown the dog a few times now. Never used reverse. It will do 1 of 3 things (that I have found), it will either produce 0-1 ball (have had a few push out one... give me 15 or so seeds). They will spit a few balls the first few weeks, in this case you can pick them all off with some patience. Last option will be them being strait up he/she's with half the plant showing girl parts the other half balls. I've only seen that a couple times and each time from seed, clones don't do it.

Haven't used reverse ever, sorry. This is all the help I could offer.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 8, 2013)

Dendrophilly said:


> Is it possible to go 13/11 and still get flowers? (13 on / 11 off)
> Anyone every try this or anything similar?


I've vegged in 14/10... not sure 13/11 would work. It might just confuse them and make flowering take a long time? Try it out, let us know.


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 8, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I have grown the dog a few times now. Never used reverse. It will do 1 of 3 things (that I have found), it will either produce 0-1 ball (have had a few push out one... give me 15 or so seeds). They will spit a few balls the first few weeks, in this case you can pick them all off with some patience. Last option will be them being strait up he/she's with half the plant showing girl parts the other half balls. I've only seen that a couple times and each time from seed, clones don't do it.
> 
> Haven't used reverse ever, sorry. This is all the help I could offer.


Thanks mate, I'll keep an eye out for some balls


----------



## zVice (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm getting some reverse for this grow. Just in case. 
As far as application will probably just follow what it says on the bottle


----------



## scuba.420 (Feb 8, 2013)

del6666 clean your pm box !!! hehe got a question i like to ask u in private


----------



## scuba.420 (Feb 8, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Blue Hash should be a good one for ya. Great yield, great taste once cured, and it was one jumbo cola. Think it's from Dinafem
> View attachment 2516034


thanks what was yeild on that and you 12/12 from seed ?


----------



## zVice (Feb 8, 2013)

Dels not around much these days bro.
But there's plenty of experienced growers here that may be able to help.



scuba.420 said:


> del6666 clean your pm box !!! hehe got a question i like to ask u in private


----------



## scuba.420 (Feb 8, 2013)

i want a bubblebomb seed think he would send me one .. ?


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 8, 2013)

We all want bubble bombs


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Feb 8, 2013)

when do you guys switch from veg to bloom nutes in coco ?


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 8, 2013)

usually when you start to see pistils appearing


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 8, 2013)

hmmm.. maybe should get some f2's on the go...


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 8, 2013)

yeah mantz, share the wealth


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 8, 2013)

patience.. lol

will make it happen, but at my limit at the moment
so will be a couple months.

but will definitely get some on the go once this lot is near the end

nearly forgot had some tucked away


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 8, 2013)

a couple of months would be perfect timing for my next crop. wink,wink


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 8, 2013)

scuba.420 said:


> thanks what was yeild on that and you 12/12 from seed ?



3+ oz.
The pic was taken at just 5 weeks


----------



## nameno (Feb 9, 2013)

Good Morning 12x12fs People Wake up & see.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Feb 9, 2013)

update on the big bombs... day 53 from germination...

group pics

the bottle for reference is a 2 litre orange juice bottle...

i take it they just gonna get bigger and bigger!!


----------



## zVice (Feb 9, 2013)

dem some donkey dick colas 




12/12 jack said:


> update on the big bombs... day 53 from germination...
> 
> group pics
> 
> ...





toxer said:


> So has anyones 12/12 from seed even came out as good as Dels, the OP?
> Have yet to see a pic besides Dels' that even make 12/12 even worth it.


 <---- lololololololol


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 9, 2013)

Here are my babies 12/12 from seed. Still no sign of sex


----------



## zVice (Feb 9, 2013)

haha
impatient much?




BBbubblegum said:


> Here are my babies 12/12 from seed. Still no sign of sex
> View attachment 2517946


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 9, 2013)

zVice said:


> haha
> impatient much?


The one of the left should be showing any day.


----------



## thatsmessedup (Feb 9, 2013)

BBbubblegum said:


> The one of the left should be showing any day.


my guess is you wont know for another week or two by looking at the size.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 9, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> my guess is you wont know for another week or two by looking at the size.


I saw some people posting that they see sex on day 18ish when the 3rd node (5 fingers) comes in. The one on the left has its 5 finger ones and the 4th node is just coming in.


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 9, 2013)

yeah day 18 is usually around the time i start to see sex


----------



## thatsmessedup (Feb 9, 2013)

5 fingers?? the amount of "Blades" on a leaf has little to do with judging sex. the plant will have less blades when it does not have much light and more when it has an abundance. Like serial says, 18 days sound right if you are giving your plant appropriate light but it could take more. 

BTW: youv gota lot of posts for this being your first run around.


----------



## scuba.420 (Feb 9, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> 3+ oz.
> The pic was taken at just 5 weeks


Dried ? What style did you use dwc ?


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 9, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> 5 fingers?? the amount of "Blades" on a leaf has little to do with judging sex. the plant will have less blades when it does not have much light and more when it has an abundance. Like serial says, 18 days sound right if you are giving your plant appropriate light but it could take more.
> 
> BTW: youv gota lot of posts for this being your first run around.


What I was trying to say is that around day 18 and during the 3rd node is once most people who do 12/12 from seed see sex. Mine is somewhere around 21 days, and is on the 3rd node so it is similar in size and maturity. I've been growing since March of last year, but this is my first time trying 12/12 from seed because I am attemtping to do a small seed crop.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 9, 2013)

scuba.420 said:


> Dried ? What style did you use dwc ?


Yes, dried. I used FFOF soil. I premix my soil with lime, mycorrhizae, diatamicous earth, and gypsum. Think I may start using blood meal in there too.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 9, 2013)

As thatsmessedup said, you probably have another week or 2. The trick is to get them as big as you can by the time they start to flower. Trust me, you wouldn't want then to start flowering at those sizes. You wouldn't yield shit.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 9, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> As thatsmessedup said, you probably have another week or 2. The trick is to get them as big as you can by the time they start to flower. Trust me, you wouldn't want then to start flowering at those sizes. You wouldn't yield shit.


I am keeping them small because they are only going to be used to make some seeds. The males will stay in the solos and their pollen collected. The female will finish in a 2 gallon. Not expecting alot. A zip at most.


----------



## bcguy01 (Feb 9, 2013)

what strain would you say grows the fasted with the fastest yield 12/12 from seed?


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 10, 2013)

BBbubblegum said:


> I am keeping them small because they are only going to be used to make some seeds. The males will stay in the solos and their pollen collected. The female will finish in a 2 gallon. Not expecting alot. A zip at most.


What strains are you crossing?


----------



## nameno (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't see any flowers,but I don't see seeds either. I know they female,what I don't know is where are the flowers? I have had trouble keeping it warm,my temp has run from 63-73 sometimes up as high as 77f.I run 3 part GH & I was late picking up bloom,I usually start with a little bloom mixed in.I've had it in there a week or 2 now. Sorry I can't do pictures right now,having trouble walking,having a new leg made so it won't be long hopefully.Peace


----------



## zVice (Feb 10, 2013)

check out lucas formula 
with the GH range you can get away with micro and bloom only

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/4387-lucas-formula.html




nameno said:


> I don't see any flowers,but I don't see seeds either. I know they female,what I don't know is where are the flowers? I have had trouble keeping it warm,my temp has run from 63-73 sometimes up as high as 77f.I run 3 part GH & I was late picking up bloom,I usually start with a little bloom mixed in.I've had it in there a week or 2 now. Sorry I can't do pictures right now,having trouble walking,having a new leg made so it won't be long hopefully.Peace


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 10, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> What strains are you crossing?


They are just some bagseed, but they have nice phenos. The node structure on 2 of the 3 is super tight. They have given me no problems so far.


----------



## suavekasso (Feb 11, 2013)

my 12 12 garden LED UNITE


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 11, 2013)

Here's my ladies at 42 days old and flowering for a couple of weeks


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 12, 2013)

Ran into my first issue with 12/12 from seed. Due to the lights being on 1/2 of what I would have them on for seedlings, and cause my T-5s produce virtually no heat... I managed to over water one of my seedlings. Hoping she'll pick up in a day or so. (One on the left)


----------



## Tragic420 (Feb 12, 2013)

question on 12\12 from seed. if i germ seeds ever 2 or 3 weeks, when the method kicks in good, shouldnt i be pulling a harvest every 3 weeks or so?? ?


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 12, 2013)

Tragic420 said:


> question on 12\12 from seed. if i germ seeds ever 2 or 3 weeks, when the method kicks in good, shouldnt i be pulling a harvest every 3 weeks or so?? ?


Yeah but a 3 weeks difference would only be like 3 or 4 plants at once. Unless you are germing multiple seeds. You should do like 1 plant a week so that you get a harvest each week.


----------



## Tragic420 (Feb 12, 2013)

its 3 or 4 but a if i keep the germ stages right with harvest stages if and i find the perfect sync i should be able to harvest 1 plant per week or 2


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 12, 2013)

I start 2 seeds every 2 weeks, and keep it going for perpetual. Sometimes I need to slow it down, only have room for 10-12 girls.
Keep in mind different strains finish at different times, so they wont all be finishing 2 weeks apart.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 12, 2013)

Has anyone grown out Bubllegum from Serious Seeds. Wondering how she'll do 12/12. I hear it's super tasty


----------



## Tragic420 (Feb 12, 2013)

strain is pretty stable, grow space is kinda small. how big is urs? ?


----------



## plantsinpants (Feb 12, 2013)

any suggestions on pot size for 12/12 from clone?? im thinkin 2gal pots,, thanks


----------



## NnthStTrls (Feb 12, 2013)

6 weeks since my 6 Strawberry Blue seeds went into the dirt at 12/12. I've never run 12/12 from seed before and I would never knock the guys who do it but I won't be doing it again. I'm psyched that my ladies are flowering and doing well but I can already tell that, unless they get pissed and go hulk mode, I'll end up with a yield from 6 plants that I could have matched with 2 plants vegged for a month. What that boils down to my friends is, knock on wood, if I ever ran into legal issues with what I'm doing that the police will be writing down 6 plants instead of 1 or 2 and that's a game of numbers I don't want to be playing. 
Anyways, I'll fire up some pictures this weekend of where they are. I still send out my thanks for Del and the rest of you for motivating me to try it a different way. I can see how it works for some, it's just not my thing. Keep it green. Pics to come. Peace.


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 12, 2013)

NnthStTrls said:


> 6 weeks since my 6 Strawberry Blue seeds went into the dirt at 12/12. I've never run 12/12 from seed before and I would never knock the guys who do it but I won't be doing it again. I'm psyched that my ladies are flowering and doing well but I can already tell that, unless they get pissed and go hulk mode, I'll end up with a yield from 6 plants that I could have matched with 2 plants vegged for a month. What that boils down to my friends is, knock on wood, if I ever ran into legal issues with what I'm doing that the police will be writing down 6 plants instead of 1 or 2 and that's a game of numbers I don't want to be playing.
> Anyways, I'll fire up some pictures this weekend of where they are. I still send out my thanks for Del and the rest of you for motivating me to try it a different way. I can see how it works for some, it's just not my thing. Keep it green. Pics to come. Peace.


I don't think I've ever read a review quite like this. I like how it's a negative but you're very positive about it. Kudos to you sir, most would just say "itz shit fuk of". So well done sir.


----------



## thatsmessedup (Feb 13, 2013)

Now at 11 weeks. Im thinking +-2 more weeks. Ima happy guy


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 13, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> Now at 11 weeks. Im thinking +-2 more weeks. Ima happy guy
> View attachment 2523004View attachment 2523005View attachment 2523001View attachment 2523006


Looking really nice


----------



## zVice (Feb 13, 2013)

On the counter side of this argument a lot of places like here in the uk they band punishment according to numbers, however the limit for personal is 9 plants. This means that if you are caught with 1 or 9 you will be extremely likely to end up with the same sentencing.

as far as weight goes, if you're a decent grower you should still be hitting close to what you would with normal veg time as you have said, just with more plants. Personally I'd still rather be smoking 2-3 oz's of 6 different strains rather than 6-8 oz's of just two.

as the threads disclaimer states "12-12 is not suitable for everyone"

Great input though and thank you for sharing your experience.



NnthStTrls said:


> 6 weeks since my 6 Strawberry Blue seeds went into the dirt at 12/12. I've never run 12/12 from seed before and I would never knock the guys who do it but I won't be doing it again. I'm psyched that my ladies are flowering and doing well but I can already tell that, unless they get pissed and go hulk mode, I'll end up with a yield from 6 plants that I could have matched with 2 plants vegged for a month. What that boils down to my friends is, knock on wood, if I ever ran into legal issues with what I'm doing that the police will be writing down 6 plants instead of 1 or 2 and that's a game of numbers I don't want to be playing.
> Anyways, I'll fire up some pictures this weekend of where they are. I still send out my thanks for Del and the rest of you for motivating me to try it a different way. I can see how it works for some, it's just not my thing. Keep it green. Pics to come. Peace.


----------



## nameno (Feb 13, 2013)

I love it!
It fits my physical limitations.
Peace


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Feb 13, 2013)

Widow Bomb, been hanging for 7 days. Will prob jar up tomorrow or Friday; buds are crispy on the outside and the stems are getting brittle..........smells amazing


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 13, 2013)

UKHomeGrow said:


> Widow Bomb, been hanging for 7 days. Will prob jar up tomorrow or Friday; buds are crispy on the outside and the stems are getting brittle..........smells amazing
> 
> View attachment 2523108View attachment 2523095View attachment 2523096View attachment 2523099View attachment 2523098View attachment 2523107View attachment 2523106View attachment 2523097View attachment 2523101View attachment 2523105View attachment 2523102View attachment 2523104View attachment 2523103


watch for mold on those big buds, ive had it a few times on my biggest colas


----------



## NnthStTrls (Feb 13, 2013)

zVice said:


> On the counter side of this argument a lot of places like here in the uk they band punishment according to numbers, however the limit for personal is 9 plants. This means that if you are caught with 1 or 9 you will be extremely likely to end up with the same sentencing.
> 
> as far as weight goes, if you're a decent grower you should still be hitting close to what you would with normal veg time as you have said, just with more plants. Personally I'd still rather be smoking 2-3 oz's of 6 different strains rather than 6-8 oz's of just two.
> 
> ...



Yeah man I'm actually hoping that what you guys got over there swings over to the Emerald Isle soon enough. Ever since I moved here I've wondered why Ireland doesn't legalize and become the cold, wet Jamaica. We could use the tax money for sure.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Feb 13, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> watch for mold on those big buds, ive had it a few times on my biggest colas


check them every day mate, lost half of my first crop to mold......man was I pissed. 

The drying cab has 2 pc fans on the top running 24/7, air flow is pretty good.


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah i bet, iv'e always caught it early and lost about a Q each time.


----------



## Tragic420 (Feb 13, 2013)

12\12 from seed seems to work good in my case. i can get more plants closer to lights and end up with a better yeild then i would if i vegged for a month.... mine usually end up being solid bud from top to bottom


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 13, 2013)

So apparently my plant wasn't over watered because I haven't given her water for 3 days, the soil is completely dry, and she still is drooping. I watered her with some water that had a air pump blowing through it for 24 hours so it is high in oxygen. If it is under watering, she'll be up in a few hours so I'll check back in.


----------



## Tragic420 (Feb 13, 2013)

hope she perks back for u


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 13, 2013)

Tragic420 said:


> hope she perks back for u


No luck so far :/


----------



## supchaka (Feb 13, 2013)

If I had mold issues I would chop the big buds up sooner! Not my preferred method but better than losing them


----------



## Warriorbuds (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey Del....wrote this big long pm to ya, with a few questions....and your inbox is full? Cheers bro!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 14, 2013)

Warriorbuds said:


> Hey Del....wrote this big long pm to ya, with a few questions....and your inbox is full? Cheers bro!


Sucks to be you bitch!!!


----------



## zVice (Feb 14, 2013)

yeah don't mind us, know one here knows anything about 12-12 FS
think poor del got tired of getting spammed and retired lol




Warriorbuds said:


> Hey Del....wrote this big long pm to ya, with a few questions....and your inbox is full? Cheers bro!


----------



## Warriorbuds (Feb 14, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Sucks to be you bitch!!!


Hey Kidney aka MayNERD,
You realize if we were ever in jail together....you would be getting me my smokes....Bitch!  
He HE HE


----------



## greenappleman420 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey guys, this is my female, unknown strain, 213watts of CFL's. Its 5weeks into flowering from seed. Its about 2 1/2 inches tall in Miracle Grow Seed Starter soil. Its what I had at hand. Any feedback and advice appreciated. Happy Grows!View attachment 2525238View attachment 2525240View attachment 2525243View attachment 2525245


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 14, 2013)

Warriorbuds said:


> Hey Kidney aka MayNERD,
> You realize if we were ever in jail together....you would be getting me my smokes....Bitch!
> He HE HE


In Jail they would pass you around like a fifi

But lets not talk about jail. Lol


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 15, 2013)

greenappleman420 said:


> Hey guys, this is my female, unknown strain, 213watts of CFL's. Its 5weeks into flowering from seed. Its about 2 1/2 inches tall in Miracle Grow Seed Starter soil. Its what I had at hand. Any feedback and advice appreciated. Happy Grows!View attachment 2525238View attachment 2525240View attachment 2525243View attachment 2525245


What the fuck?! LOL! I'm sorry if I have come across as offensive, I'm really, really baked and this just tickled my bean the right way. Man, my stomach hurts now! =[


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 15, 2013)

greenappleman420 said:


> Hey guys, this is my female, unknown strain, 213watts of CFL's. Its 5weeks into flowering from seed. Its about 2 1/2 inches tall in Miracle Grow Seed Starter soil. Its what I had at hand. Any feedback and advice appreciated. Happy Grows!View attachment 2525238View attachment 2525240View attachment 2525243View attachment 2525245


 Oh dear, you might want to have another try, at 5 weeks of flowering she should be 10x that size and be full of bud. I'd start reading as much as you can find now


----------



## Warriorbuds (Feb 15, 2013)

Can someone please tell me....who likes a post, that says "sucks to be you bitch"? Matemill? What gives?  You just come in here and throw likes around?? lol

And then right below my post a dude says his plants is 3" and is 5 weeks into flower.......Now i remember why I rarely come here!!  Everyone starts somewhere...i get that dude...but if you think your plant is 5 weeks into flower at 3"....you may want to hit the books bro!!!

Also I get that Kidney knows very little about 12\12 FS....but guys give him a break! He will get it....I hope?  And didn't you get a 600w a long time ago? 250w club....I think not! 

Hopefully you _*will*_ be able to break that 1\4 gram per watt mark you have not been able to reach? Good luck Kidney...I know you can do it!! But keep your head held high if you don't!! It will come!
Cheers!

Warrior


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 15, 2013)

Lol Terrence, you are fucked.

Where's that ban stick?


----------



## Warriorbuds (Feb 16, 2013)

Ban this Kidney!!! Tell the truth...your girlfriend made this right?? lol






At least I don't grow weed with a 600w....and join the 250w club, just to try and keep up with the 250w guys? BAWAwaHAH?BAHAHA Now your secret is out bitch! And I reallly like ir here Kidney, I think maybe you should get the "Ban stick", like a bad dog or
Just like a "mustang" your played out! 
Lmao


----------



## zVice (Feb 16, 2013)

Come now children... Shut the fuck up


----------



## Warriorbuds (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey Vice...why don't you shut up...not like you have anything good to say? 31 posts?How many are telling peple to shut up? Mayeb you need to do some more listening?

You signature should read like this "always talking when he should be listening"..


----------



## zVice (Feb 16, 2013)

I forgot that post count is directly linked to growing skill...
With your incredible 200 posts you're a regular dr green thumb.

it still amazes me after all these years that these morons think that post count and rep actually means anything.

Im sure I speak on behalf of all the 12-12 club when politely asking you to leave.



Warriorbuds said:


> Hey Vice...why don't you shut up...not like you have anything good to say? 31 posts?How many are telling peple to shut up? Mayeb you need to do some more listening?


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 16, 2013)

Do I have enough posts to tell you to shut the fuck up and leave?



Warriorbuds said:


> Hey Vice...why don't you shut up...not like you have anything good to say? 31 posts?How many are telling peple to shut up? Mayeb you need to do some more listening?
> 
> You signature should read like this "always talking when he should be listening"..


----------



## nameno (Feb 16, 2013)

Good Morning all 12x12fs - I learned something over night that I'm going to make some use of.
I started with 4 in 1 5gl bucket & a hard head usually something will happen to 1 or 2 male,or die something.
That's right this time 4 females,I got 2 out the largest & smallest are still in the bucket together.
So I got 4 in a real small space & I'm taking real good care of 3, the 4th I can't reach.
You know the "rest of the story" 
That's right,the 1 I couldn't reach is thriving! 
They were doing it by theirselves before I came along.
I should be helping them (by providing),not trying to force them into what I think they ought to be.
That's my head shot for the day,now I'm gonna smoke another1.Peace


----------



## nameno (Feb 16, 2013)

Good Morning mantiszn ! Have a good day.


----------



## Bryon240 (Feb 16, 2013)

the group is hash plant cross...HPxSwamp
the tall plant on chair is my new breed...OGxNLxBBi had swamp plant seeds from" JumboSwisher", crossed them with hash plant...this bud and the single plant on floor are the prize.


----------



## Bryon240 (Feb 16, 2013)

when growing afgooey how long does it take on average to get it to branch out to clone..or do i need to top it to encourage it to branch out...mine looks just like yours except my plant is 18 inches or so.......


Hypocrite420 said:


> Hey I just snapped some pics last night of my first 12/12 lady. She is an Afgooey fem around 30 days from seed. How does she look? I am only using CFLs and one t8 ballast. A real ghetto setup too, but seems to be liking it. I think I have achieved pretty much 0 stretch. (which is good because last time I had to tie them down from being taller than my lights.) She is working on her 7th node and is only a tad bit taller than a Bic lighter. She's got white hairs sprouting everywhere now and is starting to smell real nice.  Been a bit over-watered at times, and I chopped the first fan leaves off cuz they were becoming mutated, but thats the only problems I have had so far. She still has nice BIG cotyledons even. I began feeding her small nutes at like a week old so I guess the cotyledons never got used... is this bad? should I chop them? are they gonna release too many nutes when I dont need them? I'm a paranoid bastard when it comes to these things. I want to thank all you guys n gals tho for helping me learn so much. And extra special thanks to Del for starting this thread in the first place. Great group of people.


----------



## Warriorbuds (Feb 16, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> Do I have enough posts to tell you to shut the fuck up and leave?


I have seen your grows....weak! Seen better with 150w....You leave jackass!


----------



## mantiszn (Feb 16, 2013)

what exactly have you seen? 
this?

[video=youtube;93ln2gpJo-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93ln2gpJo-Y[/video]



it's obvious that you have just come here to cause trouble so I will ask you again one last time to leave, or I will request that you are removed.

by the way if you are such a great grower why don't you post some pics of your awesome grow?
is that shitty yellow plant in your avatar yours? lol

Warriorbuds.. warrior stalks and seeds..



Warriorbuds said:


> "If there is green there is life"? Is this true? I have a mother plant that got too much heat and is now in extremely rough shape....it may be dead? But there is still green in leaves and stem is green? I flushed and got rid of excess nutes I used(which may have accelerated the problems I was having), but I only gave the plant 50% mix of Thrive red B1? Its a 1-1-1.....so was assuming it would be pretty tough to get nute burn from 1-1-1? What I need to know is this: If my plant was dead....there would be no green correct?
> re so, topped this plant as the top leaves where dead.......
> Will try and post a pic later, but it looks too bad in pics!! lol
> 
> ...






Warriorbuds said:


> I have seen your grows....weak! Seen better with 150w....You leave jackass!


----------



## zVice (Feb 16, 2013)

Warriorbuds said:


> I have seen your grows....weak! Seen better with 150w....You leave jackass!




hahahahhahaahhahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahah

nice buds Warrior


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 16, 2013)

yeah i 2nd that hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## supchaka (Feb 16, 2013)

Fuck the plants warriorbuds, move out of your grandmas house already! Is she into scrap booking or is that her button collection in the back? Or sadder yet, is it where you keep your clothes cuz you don't got a room of your own!


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 16, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Fuck the plants warriorbuds, move out of your grandmas house already! Is she into scrap booking or is that her button collection in the back? Or sadder yet, is it where you keep your clothes cuz you don't got a room of your own!


i was thinking the same thing about the lovely floral sofa in the back grond


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok guys, I think he's had enough lol.


----------



## Warriorbuds (Feb 16, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Ok guys, I think he's had enough lol.



That's it? That's all? You guys are weak! Lmao


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 17, 2013)

Warriorbuds said:


> That's it? That's all? You guys are weak! Lmao


Ok fair enough, you bring it on yourself therefore deserve it.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Feb 17, 2013)

OK, ignoring the shit head who cant grow for shit and came on this thread to be a troll, heres some pics of my bubblegummer, has a couple weeks left:


----------



## nameno (Feb 17, 2013)

Good Morning 12x12fs
I.m going to get a ppm before the next grow! I didn't want to measure anything else!
I read how much 1 guy improved his harvest by a lot just adding a ppm meter.
I can't tell what's happening without 1,no way to get everything set to the best spot.
I was running the light 12x12,but I'm wondering did I do something (light leak) that kept it in a veg state.
They got taller than I wanted, we'll see when it's harvested.
I know I can do better. Thanks
Peace


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 17, 2013)

Maybe too much N kept them in veg longer, when did they show sex?


----------



## zVice (Feb 17, 2013)

Looking shweeet bro



UKHomeGrow said:


> OK, ignoring the shit head who cant grow for shit and came on this thread to be a troll, heres some pics of my bubblegummer, has a couple weeks left:
> 
> View attachment 2529088View attachment 2529089View attachment 2529090View attachment 2529091View attachment 2529092


----------



## nameno (Feb 17, 2013)

What happened to lowblow? Where you at man? You don't Have to set there & smoke it all.


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 17, 2013)

These are just short of 3 weeks of flowering and most are starting to pack on some weight


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 17, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> These are just short of 3 weeks of flowering and most are starting to pack on some weight


birds eye shots never do the bud any justice what so ever, it always looks so little then you see it from the side and BAM! It hits you with some fat nugs and you're like "woaaaaaah"

*takes bong hit*


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 17, 2013)

you're right the side view does look better but wanted to show bud sites


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 17, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> you're right the side view does look better but wanted to show bud sites


Oh I was not complaining by any stretch, it's a lovely plant, I was complimenting =]


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 17, 2013)

SV, what strain is that little bushy girl in the final photo?


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 17, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> SV, what strain is that little bushy girl in the final photo?


Thats the Critical mass, i tried lsting it but it didnt like it so let it go. I was expecting a bigger plant seeing as its meant to be a big yielder


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 17, 2013)

Its got a serious amount of leaves for such a short plant, i was thinking i might trim a few off maybe


----------



## thatsmessedup (Feb 17, 2013)

^^ why trim leaves on such a short plant? not something I would do.


----------



## bigv1976 (Feb 17, 2013)

greenappleman420 said:


> Hey guys, this is my female, unknown strain, 213watts of CFL's. Its 5weeks into flowering from seed. Its about 2 1/2 inches tall in Miracle Grow Seed Starter soil. Its what I had at hand. Any feedback and advice appreciated. Happy Grows!View attachment 2525238View attachment 2525240View attachment 2525243View attachment 2525245


The best advice I can give is invest in real soil, a real light and some good nutes. You get out what you put in. Cfls are for reading books not growing weed.


----------



## bigv1976 (Feb 17, 2013)

I think it is awesome when people post a pic of there 3 inch cooked plant asking for help and then tell a very well established grower they suck. I wish some people could see how stupid they make themselves look here. Warrior shouldnt be criticizing anyone after posting a pick like that. Throw that thing away and read a book dude.


----------



## omar924 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello all. I've been thinking about trying 12/12 from seed for awhile now, and I think Im finally going to give it a try. I have a few questions first.
1. what are some of the benefits?cons?
2. what size gallon is sufficient?
3. what are some strains that do well under12/12 from seed.
4. any tips in general. 

I have a 600w hps if that helps at all . thanks!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 17, 2013)

Sv, That is weird. I grew one under the 250 last year and it GRE to about 30 inches and gave me about 2 oz. Ill post pics when I'm on my laptop.


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 18, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> ^^ why trim leaves on such a short plant? not something I would do.


its not something i usually do but was think maybe as it was so short and compact it might be prone to mold as there won't be much air flow through the plant


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 18, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Sv, That is weird. I grew one under the 250 last year and it GRE to about 30 inches and gave me about 2 oz. Ill post pics when I'm on my laptop.


when i tried to lst it, it might of slowed it up a bit but from the looks of the other plants i lsted i think its just a really short stocky pheno. Iv'e still got another 16 CM seeds so hopefully thenext run will be a little bigger


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 18, 2013)

omar924 said:


> Hello all. I've been thinking about trying 12/12 from seed for awhile now, and I think Im finally going to give it a try. I have a few questions first.
> 1. what are some of the benefits?cons?
> 2. what size gallon is sufficient?
> 3. what are some strains that do well under12/12 from seed.
> ...


save on power as omly using the light 12hrs a day
you can run a perpetual grow with ease 
many different strains growing at once(last crop i had 10 different strains in jars
usually around 13 weeks to crop.

most strains do well, lemon skunk ,kiwi, tga stuff has been good 12-12 for me and big bomb are all winners
i grow in 6l airpots some use 10l normal pots and then a few use 10 gallon pots, its upto you what works for you
600w i usually pull around 15oz each crop


----------



## nameno (Feb 18, 2013)

Early one morning,in the middle of the night
two old boys got up to fight,back to back they faced each other,
turned around drew swords & shot each other,
a deaf man he heard the noise & came to see who shot the 2 dead boys.
Now if you don't believe my story is true,
you ask the blind man he saw it to.

I learned that in high school. I learned more but they were x-rated.Peace


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Feb 18, 2013)

nameno said:


> Early one morning,in the middle of the night
> two old boys got up to fight,back to back they faced each other,
> turned around drew swords & shot each other,
> a deaf man he heard the noise & came to see who shot the 2 dead boys.
> ...


Ill have some of whatever you are smoking


----------



## GreenSanta (Feb 18, 2013)

omar924 said:


> Hello all. I've been thinking about trying 12/12 from seed for awhile now, and I think Im finally going to give it a try. I have a few questions first.
> 1. what are some of the benefits?cons?
> 2. what size gallon is sufficient?
> 3. what are some strains that do well under12/12 from seed.
> ...


1.-perpetual grow system with only 1 room
----multiple strains 
----way more fun
----Less chance of fuking up (lots can happen when you veg your plants 60 days!
----once the operation is on the go you can harvest plants very often depending how... if you load your room from the start you can harvest every 60 days by starting your next seeds ahead of time.
cons - smaller plants or bigger containers and high humidity
--------whenever you find this one special plant, you only have to option to reveg as you probably had not cloned it.
2.if you use bottled nutes, 3 gallons seems to be ok but I grow in supersoil using 7 gallons, my plants get fairly big.
3. I find all TGA strains are doing very well so it makes me think you want to look for hybrid (50%indica 50% sativa, in my experience, 100% indica dont yield as well and will grow one big bud. Depends what you are looking for.
4.-bigger containers, and run dehumidifier next to your tent to counter high humidity.
----transplant early (from seedlings right into the final container)

you can even make your own seeds using 12/12 fs and only one room.

the only downside with hps vs LEDs is that your plants might not veg as vigorously and it's pretty important to ''veg'' them with lots of good light.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 18, 2013)

Serial Violator... This was my Critical Mass a couple weeks into flower. You must've got a different pheno than mine. This was back when I had my 250






I have a trainwreck that looks about the same height as your critical mass. She's 1 1/2 weeks from her demise. This was under my 600. I started to phase in the smart pots when I swapped to a 600.


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't even think its as big as that 2nd pic. Your CM leaves look alot skinnier than mine, ive obviously got a mainly indica bean that time


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 18, 2013)

lol, guess so huh. The trainwreck is about 15-16" tall


----------



## omar924 (Feb 18, 2013)

GreenSanta said:


> 1.-perpetual grow system with only 1 room
> ----multiple strains
> ----way more fun
> ----Less chance of fuking up (lots can happen when you veg your plants 60 days!
> ...


can you (or anyone) elaborate on what you mean making seeds?


----------



## zVice (Feb 18, 2013)

when a daddy plant loves a mummy plant very much...




omar924 said:


> can you (or anyone) elaborate on what you mean making seeds?


----------



## NnthStTrls (Feb 18, 2013)

So here's those pics I said I'd post of my home bred cross of Strawberry Blue from World of Seeds. The seeds were put in the dirt on New Years and have been 12/12 the entire time. 

I'd say they still have a month and a half before they're done so I do have faith in a decent little harvest. After that it'll be Melon Gum from Dr. Underground with a proper veg time as I'll just be running the one plant. 

With the 6 plants I have going, I've got 3 different phenos. The difference can be seen in the leaves below. The last run I did with these I grew 2 plants that were extremely similar except 1 had a sort of chemmy berry aroma while the other had a super lemony smell. I'll know by the end of the week how these are all smelling but I'm not worried about it. Weed is weed.  

View attachment 2531316 View attachment 2531317 View attachment 2531318 View attachment 2531319 
View attachment 2531320 View attachment 2531321 View attachment 2531326 View attachment 2531328
View attachment 2531329 View attachment 2531331 View attachment 2531332 
View attachment 2531333 As with my last grow, all the plants are exhibiting extreme root growth and I have these little guys sticking out from my grow bags everywhere which makes me a happy man. 


Anyways, I'll pop another update up here in a week or two once they let me know how they are all going to smell. Keep it green. Peace.


----------



## Bryon240 (Feb 18, 2013)

nice...looks real for once in a long while on this thred...........most people lately been postin veg plkants tryin to say 12/12 fs nice


NnthStTrls said:


> So here's those pics I said I'd post of my home bred cross of Strawberry Blue from World of Seeds. The seeds were put in the dirt on New Years and have been 12/12 the entire time.
> 
> I'd say they still have a month and a half before they're done so I do have faith in a decent little harvest. After that it'll be Melon Gum from Dr. Underground with a proper veg time as I'll just be running the one plant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bryon240 (Feb 18, 2013)

why even post if you are goin to say dumb shit...lol


zVice said:


> when a daddy plant loves a mummy plant very much...


----------



## zVice (Feb 18, 2013)

Hold up... I'm the one posting stupid shit? Hahaha

You rode the short bus to school didn't you?



Bryon240 said:


> nice...looks real for once in a long while on this thred...........most people lately been postin veg plkants tryin to say 12/12 fs nice





Bryon240 said:


> why even post if you are goin to say dumb shit...lol





zVice said:


> when a daddy plant loves a mummy plant very much...





omar924 said:


> can you (or anyone) elaborate on what you mean making seeds?


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Feb 19, 2013)

Bryon240 said:


> nice...looks real for once in a long while on this thred...........most people lately been postin veg plkants tryin to say 12/12 fs nice


I havent seen any plants on here lately that have been veg'd......


----------



## NnthStTrls (Feb 19, 2013)

omar924 said:


> can you (or anyone) elaborate on what you mean making seeds?


Well you're gonna need pollen to make seeds. That's a given. How you obtain that pollen can come from a few different methods.



If you want to make regular seeds which are seeds that will produce both male and female plants, then you'll need a male plant to collect the pollen from.

If you want to make feminized seeds then you will have to obtain pollen from a female plant. Yes that's right. Female plants can give you pollen too. In order for that to happen you need your female plant to produce some male flowers and to do that requires any of these 3 methods.

#1. The method that is most frequently used for producing reliable female seeds is to let a few buds on your plant keep flowering after you've harvested the rest of your bud when it was ready. Your plant will feel the impending doom looming upon it and produce some male flowers in a desperate attempt to self pollinate. When the male flowers are ready, you collect the pollen and store it to pollinate the next plant you grow. Because the pollen came from a female plant, the seeds it will produce will be at least 98% female.

#2 Another method to use is the Colloidal Silver method. I won't go too deep into it but using a prepared compound(search colloidal silver) to spray a few of the buds on your plant will cause them to do what method #1 does. Again save the pollen to pollinate your next plant.

#3 This method was one I didn't know about until my last grow but it has turned out pretty solid so far. If your plants are showing only female sex and you put them under real stress, this can cause them to produce some male flowers. At the beginning of flowering on my last grow the plants experienced a few nights in a row of really, really low temps. A few days later I noticed that a few nodes had begun to spit out hermaphrodite flowers. I was unhappy at first but did a shit ton of research into it. What I found lifted my spirits as it turns out the pollen created by those flowers would produce mostly feminized seeds as well. The bonus there was that I could actually use the pollen on that round of plants instead of collecting and storing it for next time. So that's what I did and now I have a ton of those seeds. More than 12 have been grown out and they have been female so far. With the 6 plants I'm running now I actually had 1 male preflower growing out of 1 side of 1 node. I plucked it and all is well. 

The final method is one that isn't recommended. If you have a plant that naturally shows hermie traits you can use that pollen. Problem there is that the seeds you will produce will mostly be hermie as well. If you don't mind seeds in your weeds then by all means press on but you'd be much better off using one of the above methods. The top 2 being the most commonly preferred. 

I'll be using method #1 to obtain some pollen from my current run to cross with my next plant which will be Melon Gum from Dr. Underground. Strawberry Blue x Melon Gum sounds good to me. I'll probably use method #1 again on the Melon Gum to obtain some of that pollen so I can back cross as well as pollinate my Fruitylicious when I run that after the Melon Gum. Blue Fruitberry Melon.


----------



## nameno (Feb 19, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> Maybe too much N kept them in veg longer, when did they show sex?


Serial,I don't know how I missed your post,but I did not know that about N .Now I think I was impatient & I started counting days when I started the germination.
Thanks,Peace


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 19, 2013)

Bryon240 said:


> nice...looks real for once in a long while on this thred...........most people lately been postin veg plkants tryin to say 12/12 fs nice


Are you saying we are lying about our plants being 12-12?


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 19, 2013)

nameno said:


> Serial,I don't know how I missed your post,but I did not know that about N .Now I think I was impatient & I started counting days when I started the germination.
> Thanks,Peace


Its a possibility or even maybe a light leak somewhere in the room


----------



## Bryon240 (Feb 19, 2013)

no i would not be calling anybody a liar....just wanted to be quoted...


----------



## Bryon240 (Feb 19, 2013)

i have a question..i grow in soil"fox farm" and my well water is 10.3ph do i need to do anything with it , will it stunt my growth not having a lower ph


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 19, 2013)

Bryon, you need to tread lightly.
You acuse us of lying about 12/12fs. Then, 2 posts later you are asking if a Ph of 10.3 is high?
Go back to page 1 and start reading again.


----------



## nameno (Feb 19, 2013)

Serial, I can not see my hand in front of my face after lights out. The only thing in there is on the power strip has a red light to signal that it's on & I got a piece duct tape over it. I don't think the light that comes through the tape is enough to affect it. What do you think? I think it's doing ok now, if I leave it alone I'll be better off.Peace


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 19, 2013)

The power strip light isnt bothering anything, especially if you covered it with tape.


----------



## zVice (Feb 19, 2013)

The two most common elements in the universe are Hydrogen and stupidity



KidneyStoner420 said:


> Bryon, you need to tread lightly.
> You acuse us of lying about 12/12fs. Then, 2 posts later you are asking if a Ph of 10.3 is high?
> Go back to page 1 and start reading again.


----------



## Bryon240 (Feb 19, 2013)

well this is good,i have gotten more feedback for talking shit than when i asked a legit question...i do not come to this site for anything but help or to see what others are growing.be cool,later


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 19, 2013)

Bryon240 said:


> no i would not be calling anybody a liar....just wanted to be quoted...


Weak........................


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 19, 2013)

nameno said:


> Serial, I can not see my hand in front of my face after lights out. The only thing in there is on the power strip has a red light to signal that it's on & I got a piece duct tape over it. I don't think the light that comes through the tape is enough to affect it. What do you think? I think it's doing ok now, if I leave it alone I'll be better off.Peace


what are you growing?


----------



## zVice (Feb 19, 2013)

Bryon240 said:


> well this is good,i have gotten more feedback for talking shit than when i asked a legit question...i do not come to this site for anything but help or to see what others are growing.be cool,later


----------



## Bryon240 (Feb 19, 2013)

zVice said:


>


this is awesome....funny,,play for me...lol


----------



## xp0c (Feb 19, 2013)

A couple more pics of my 12/12 FS. She still has a few weeks left.
I hope the buds fatten up a lot more. I think the main cola will get quite fat.


----------



## thatsmessedup (Feb 19, 2013)

Now at 12 weeks: (2gal, ffof soil & nutes + silica, 400hps, 32x32x54 tent)

left plant

right plant


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Feb 19, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> Now at 12 weeks: (2gal, ffof soil & nutes + silica, 400hps, 32x32x54 tent)
> View attachment 2533706
> left plant
> View attachment 2533728View attachment 2533707View attachment 2533710
> ...


looks like its gonna be some dank


----------



## nameno (Feb 20, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> what are you growing?


Bag seed. I look at it as my last practice grow. Going to work on a new system this weekend.
This was my third & The most important thing I learned was don't mess with them.
Put the nutes in PH it & walk away.Out of the 4 I have going the 1 I can not reach is the
best 1.lol Peace


----------



## Mr G row (Feb 20, 2013)

nice plants, what strain are those? @ thatsmessedup


----------



## thatsmessedup (Feb 20, 2013)

They container they were in said Double Blue Dream but you never really know.


----------



## Mr G row (Feb 20, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> They container they were in said Double Blue Dream but you never really know.


they look like a really good 12/12 yield, i may give them a go if i can get hold of some, did you order them online?


----------



## nameno (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm going to try to remember to pick up a camera wire today. The top new leaves the sides of the leaves are rolling under making them look skinny & the ends are curling.Does it sound like heat stress from the light to close?Peace


----------



## gordon21 (Feb 21, 2013)

sounds like what i had nitro problem a lil to much so it locked it out i think. cuz my plants are almost done an still got the same problem just my leafs turned dark green. but mine are still looking great.


----------



## zVice (Feb 21, 2013)

this so called casey jones slag turned out genitalianally challenged...
good old s1's haha


----------



## gordon21 (Feb 21, 2013)

that is a male sir.


----------



## zVice (Feb 21, 2013)

thanks for repeating what I just said.
helpful



gordon21 said:


> that is a male sir.


----------



## bizzkut (Feb 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;9tBSIJOAvIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tBSIJOAvIo[/video]


----------



## zVice (Feb 21, 2013)

nice compilation, loads of del's pics in there.


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 21, 2013)

zVice said:


> thanks for repeating what I just said.
> helpful


I think you'll find that it is 100% male.

*giggles evil like and waits for you to bite*


----------



## TrueMarleyMan (Feb 21, 2013)

How you guys doing? Been on these threads for a while just gathering more info about 12/12. Generally,I've been mostly a traditionalist on my past projects. Now.....there's a lot of speculation as to whether 12/12 yields are the same potent variety as regular veg'd time grows. I would just like to get some opinions from some of the more "seasoned" 12/12'ers out there regarding potency on this particular type of grow. Any noticeable difference at all? I'm almost ready to give this a go. Thanks in advance and happy growing


----------



## zVice (Feb 22, 2013)

Potency is determined by genetics, not your light schedule 
The only difference between 12-12 fs and a normal veg would be yield.



TrueMarleyMan said:


> How you guys doing? Been on these threads for a while just gathering more info about 12/12. Generally,I've been mostly a traditionalist on my past projects. Now.....there's a lot of speculation as to whether 12/12 yields are the same potent variety as regular veg'd time grows. I would just like to get some opinions from some of the more "seasoned" 12/12'ers out there regarding potency on this particular type of grow. Any noticeable difference at all? I'm almost ready to give this a go. Thanks in advance and happy growing


Lolz you bitch 









hsfkush said:


> I think you'll find that it is 100% male.
> 
> *giggles evil like and waits for you to bite*


----------



## nameno (Feb 22, 2013)

zVice said:


> this so called casey jones slag turned out genitalianally challenged...
> good old s1's haha


Thanks for posting these pictures I forgot to get my camera wire yesterday. In the first picture on the right side those 2 leaves look exactly like mine rolled under on the sides and curling on the end. Is it heat stress from light to close? Thanks anyone.


----------



## zVice (Feb 22, 2013)

lamp was sitting a bit close
got a big leggy and was taller than the others, it was always a bit suspect



nameno said:


> Thanks for posting these pictures I forgot to get my camera wire yesterday. In the first picture on the right side those 2 leaves look exactly like mine rolled under on the sides and curling on the end. Is it heat stress from light to close? Thanks anyone.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 22, 2013)

Here are my plants now. Still no sign of sex (wtf)


----------



## zVice (Feb 22, 2013)

when where those planted



BBbubblegum said:


> Here are my plants now. Still no sign of sex (wtf)
> View attachment 2536850


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 22, 2013)

zVice said:


> when where those planted


Not sure on planting. They sprouted around 4 weeks ago.


----------



## zVice (Feb 22, 2013)

this was 4 weeks to the day
think it was 5th or 6th node, had already given him a head chop









BBbubblegum said:


> Not sure on planting. They sprouted around 4 weeks ago.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 22, 2013)

zVice said:


> this was 4 weeks to the day
> think it was 5th or 6th node, had already given him a head chop


All of mine are on their 4th or 5th and no sign . Seem like they are getting a healthy stretch on though.


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 22, 2013)

BBbubblegum said:


> All of mine are on their 4th or 5th and no sign . Seem like they are getting a healthy stretch on though.


I don't know if anyone else has had this, but mine stretch before showing flower, it's really odd as I always thought it was preflower > stretch > flower > chop.

Not stretch > preflower > flower > chop lol.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 22, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> I don't know if anyone else has had this, but mine stretch before showing flower, it's really odd as I always thought it was preflower > stretch > flower > chop.
> 
> Not stretch > preflower > flower > chop lol.


Usually mine are the same way, but for some reason these haven't showed yet.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 22, 2013)

Little Update. Decided to take one more look at one them. Found pistils on my biggest plant.


----------



## TrueMarleyMan (Feb 22, 2013)

zVice said:


> Potency is determined by genetics, not your light schedule
> The only difference between 12-12 fs and a normal veg would be yield.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL....what an in-depth and insightful reply. NOW....any real growers wanna chime in here?


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 23, 2013)

TrueMarleyMan said:


> LOL....what an in-depth and insightful reply. NOW....any real growers wanna chime in here?


He's right though... The potency won't change, just the yield. Well, at least from my hours upon hours of research, that is what I'm lead to believe.

All that 12/12 from seed does is shorten the length of time that you're growing for. They can and do finish as quick as auto flowers.


----------



## nameno (Feb 23, 2013)

Good Morning 12x12fs Here's to everybody having a great growth spurt today 4" at least! Peace


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 23, 2013)

In my experience potency is the same. Not sure if I qualify as a "real grower" though. I can only imagine what the requirements on that are.


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 23, 2013)

The last lot 12-12 i grew was the best ive ever grown, smell, taste and potency. I even had someone say it was the best they've had in England, granted it was bird and she had no idea what she was talking about but still good to hear.


----------



## TrueMarleyMan (Feb 23, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> In my experience potency is the same. Not sure if I qualify as a "real grower" though. I can only imagine what the requirements on that are.


Lol.. Of course you qualify Jig.I've seen alot of your posts and you seem to give pretty good info. Thanks


----------



## TrueMarleyMan (Feb 23, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> The last lot 12-12 i grew was the best ive ever grown, smell, taste and potency. I even had someone say it was the best they've had in England, granted it was bird and she had no idea what she was talking about but still good to hear.


Yea...they usually dont know what they're talking about. In any case....thanks for the info.I think I'm gonna sprout some of these berry bombs and a couple of these ice bombs i got and go 12/12. Hope it works out. One question though.....is that a dead dog in your avatar? LOL


----------



## qwe1233 (Feb 23, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> These are just short of 3 weeks of flowering and most are starting to pack on some weight


was that plant topped?


----------



## TrueMarleyMan (Feb 23, 2013)

I also take it that topping and lst are pretty much irrelevant in terms of making a sizeable difference in yield when going 12/12. Correct me if I'm wrong though


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 23, 2013)

TrueMarleyMan said:


> I also take it that topping and lst are pretty much irrelevant in terms of making a sizeable difference in yield when going 12/12. Correct me if I'm wrong though


Lst is still useful. Topping is not a great idea because the plant will have no veg time to recover.


----------



## TrueMarleyMan (Feb 23, 2013)

Also +rep to Jig, Violator, and hsfkush....Thanks for the help


----------



## zVice (Feb 23, 2013)

One day hopefully I can be a "real grower" just like you brother jig 



jigfresh said:


> In my experience potency is the same. Not sure if I qualify as a "real grower" though. I can only imagine what the requirements on that are.


----------



## TrueMarleyMan (Feb 23, 2013)

BBbubblegum said:


> Lst is still useful. Topping is not a great idea because the plant will have no veg time to recover.


Thanks bubblegum. I kind of figured that but thanks for the confirmation. I think I'll just let it grow natural here so i dont completely F up anything as this will be my first time trying 12/12. Then I'll have something to compare next grow to in case I choose to lst.


----------



## HiloReign (Feb 23, 2013)

TrueMarleyMan said:


> I also take it that topping and lst are pretty much irrelevant in terms of making a sizeable difference in yield when going 12/12. Correct me if I'm wrong though


It helps to know what kind of genetics you are working with. Not to mention a myriad of factors (lights, temps, blah blah) to take into consideration. 

Sure, training can definitely increase yield.


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 23, 2013)

BBbubblegum said:


> Lst is still useful. Topping is not a great idea because the plant will have no veg time to recover.


I've topped all the ones I've got going at the minute. The c99 is 28inches tall and the Lemon Kush is 31inches tall. Ironic considering the C99 is heavy sativa and the lemon kush is indica dom. Lemon stretch almost 4 times it's size. Quite remarkable.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 23, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> I've topped all the ones I've got going at the minute. The c99 is 28inches tall and the Lemon Kush is 31inches tall. Ironic considering the C99 is heavy sativa and the lemon kush is indica dom. Lemon stretch almost 4 times it's size. Quite remarkable.


Probably would've been leaving it. I was going to top mine, but only to clone it.


----------



## zVice (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah fim'd this lot now and they seem fine. Just need to get the timing right




hsfkush said:


> I've topped all the ones I've got going at the minute. The c99 is 28inches tall and the Lemon Kush is 31inches tall. Ironic considering the C99 is heavy sativa and the lemon kush is indica dom. Lemon stretch almost 4 times it's size. Quite remarkable.


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 23, 2013)

zVice said:


> Yeah fim'd this lot now and they seem fine. Just need to get the timing right


I topped my Lemon Kush at the 3rd internode and it grew 5 tops. 2 of them are huge, 2 more are smaller but a decent size and the last one just didn't really do much, it's about 6 inches tall, I was thinking about getting rid of it but never got round to it lol. I was too busy fixing the magnesium deficiency on my c99 and wondering why my other two were actually full on flowering at 4 weeks from seed. All of my others have been at 6-8 weeks from seed before they flower. Could pot size play a part in how quickly it flowers?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 23, 2013)

^^^Even 4 weeks from seed is kinda late. What were you growing that took 6-8 weeks to flower? This was 12/12 from seed?^^^


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 24, 2013)

qwe1233 said:


> was that plant topped?


No didn't top any of them, i just lst'd them from about 2 weeks old and most took to it really well


----------



## nameno (Feb 24, 2013)

hsfkush,I gotta get that camera wire,all mine have been having bud sites by 4 weeks best I can remember.
My first grow was 4 seeds out of a bag of blueberry,it was through in 8-11 weeks. I think some strains will take longer,but haven't done enough to know for sure,noob.
I don't know what is doing it for me but I like it. I don't top,list or anything like that,but I run the fan on a strong setting and mine get several tops.I been wondering for a while if it was the fan doing this.
What do you think?Peace


----------



## zVice (Feb 24, 2013)

nameno and hsfkush, please get some avatars 

My Rollitup > Edit Avatar

I have to read your names each time instead of just seeing a picture and its annoying me lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 24, 2013)

is 12/12 from seed same as 12/12 from a 2 wee rooted clone?


----------



## zVice (Feb 24, 2013)

if you can get 5+ oz off a rooted clone with no veg, then yeah 
or so some claim.



drgrowshit said:


> is 12/12 from seed same as 12/12 from a 2 wee rooted clone?


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 24, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> ^^^Even 4 weeks from seed is kinda late. What were you growing that took 6-8 weeks to flower? This was 12/12 from seed?^^^


Well, I've only started growing 7 plants initially. 1 had to be chopped as it was 46inches tall and still stretching(bag seed sativa), I'm a complete novice still so I've no clue on LST and I didn't top it.
Cannalope Kush unfortunately hermied on me which was my own fault.
O.G Kush(Reserva Privada) was a bit flimsy and my dog got in my grow room and kind of chewed it up when the plant was 2 weeks old ¬_¬

The others that I've done are both C99 and Lemon Kush, both by Female Seeds. I'm guessing that it's partly because of my medium, it's just compost from a local gardening store. The C99 has been going now for 14 weeks and the Lemon Kush for 10 weeks. Perhaps it's my lighting(200w CFL 2700k + 2x 30w 2700k).

I don't know really.. Lol. I've not harvested anything myself yet, I'm still waiting for my first harvest to come to fruition which, as long as everything goes well, my C99 will be the first. It's about 4-6 weeks into flowering, so should be ready in a further 2-4 weeks.

Anyway, I've ordered new medium, pots, trays, digital thermometer, ph tester and stuff so I should in theory be able to get everything right now.

Edit: Oh it could have been because of the light leak I had in my grow closet which has now been taped up.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 24, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> is 12/12 from seed same as 12/12 from a 2 wee rooted clone?


I'm gonna go with no. Lol

No where in "2 week rooted clone" is "12/12 from seed" mentioned
They are much different


----------



## djwimbo (Feb 24, 2013)

zVice said:


> nameno and hsfkush, please get some avatars
> 
> My Rollitup > Edit Avatar
> 
> I have to read your names each time instead of just seeing a picture and its annoying me lol


I associate people with pictures too, doesn't help that between cars, cannabis, and other things, I'm on like 40+ forums ... and random people even use the same pics, makes it more confusing.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 24, 2013)

Found out 2 of my 3 plants are now female. I was planning on breeding so I'm hoping the other is a male. If it isn't, then it would be a 1/8 chance of getting 3 females. This would lead me to suspect hermi genetics...fuck.


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 24, 2013)

why would you come to that conclusion?


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 24, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> why would you come to that conclusion?


3 of 3 females isn't super uncommon from reg seeds, but because they are also bagseeds, it is usually that they were created from a hermi. The only other way bagseeds are usually created are from outdoor crops in which pollen from an un-removed male travels and pollinates a few pistils on a large female. This is why an ounce may have 5-10 seeds, whereas if the entire female was pollen there would be 100's if not 1000's.


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 24, 2013)

BBbubblegum said:


> 3 of 3 females isn't super uncommon from reg seeds, but because they are also bagseeds, it is usually that they were created from a hermi. The only other way bagseeds are usually created are from outdoor crops in which pollen from an un-removed male travels and pollinates a few pistils on a large female. This is why an ounce may have 5-10 seeds, whereas if the entire female was pollen there would be 100's if not 1000's.


Doesn't the term "bag seed" derive from having seed in the bud from the bag you purchased from your local dealer?

That would mean the plant has hermied, right?


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 24, 2013)

yeah i see what you're saying but you never know, you might get lucky.


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's me bitches at 4 weeks of flower and poked their head above ground on the first on jan.
Very happy with most except the dogs, don't think they'll yield much but the kiwi, sour cream, kandy kush and lemon skunk are all beasts.


----------



## nameno (Feb 25, 2013)

Looking good SV!


----------



## bobvincent (Feb 25, 2013)

HI SIR/MADAMS am from PHILIPPINES First Time Got this bagseed 6 weeks 4 days old 2weeks into 12/12 but definitely no signs of pre flower... is it normal or theres something wrong... please i need all your advices...


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 25, 2013)

nameno said:


> Looking good SV!


Thanks mate....


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 25, 2013)

3 of 3 females... fuck.


----------



## djwimbo (Feb 25, 2013)

BBbubblegum said:


> 3 of 3 females... fuck.


spray one with silver?


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello guys, I kinda burned the top of a cola with the light today on a plant which is in it's first week of flower(Lemon Kush), what adverse effects could this have? The plant its self is not too badly damaged, but the small thin leaves coming out of the buds are all burned to a crisp and the white pistils are now grey/dark brown. Could this effect the overall yield of said cola or could it stress the plant out too much? I'm hoping she'll be fine though. I'll get some pictures when the lights come on.

Edit: Also, an update on my C99, she's so incredibly frosty and smells incredible. I have recently just ordered my digital microscope, so I'll see if I can show her off via that as my phone camera, although it takes great photo's, doesn't do it any justice.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 25, 2013)

djwimbo said:


> spray one with silver?


Thats the plan. Going to have to do a DIY setup though.


----------



## suavekasso (Feb 25, 2013)

big bud x white widow 12 12 from seed two weeks from harvest LED UNITE!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 26, 2013)

BBbubblegum said:


> Thats the plan. Going to have to do a DIY setup though.


Why not just let a small branch or two run for a couple extra weeks after you harvest? She'll force produce a few seeds


----------



## nameno (Feb 26, 2013)

I tried to set an avatar a long time ago,I got it to show up on yahoo,thought I was smarter than that. I'm guilty to assume again,you know what it means. I thought everyone on here could read,I know the schools aren't what they used to be,but try reading instead of looking at pictures.Have a great day! Peace


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 26, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Hello guys, I kinda burned the top of a cola with the light today on a plant which is in it's first week of flower(Lemon Kush), what adverse effects could this have? The plant its self is not too badly damaged, but the small thin leaves coming out of the buds are all burned to a crisp and the white pistils are now grey/dark brown. Could this effect the overall yield of said cola or could it stress the plant out too much? I'm hoping she'll be fine though. I'll get some pictures when the lights come on.
> 
> Edit: Also, an update on my C99, she's so incredibly frosty and smells incredible. I have recently just ordered my digital microscope, so I'll see if I can show her off via that as my phone camera, although it takes great photo's, doesn't do it any justice.


Its early on so it should bounce back, just might not quite as good


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Feb 26, 2013)

suavekasso said:


> big bud x white widow 12 12 from seed two weeks from harvest LED UNITE! View attachment 2542593


Heres my WidowBomb that i chopped about a month ago:



It is a very nice smoke, pulled 4 oz dry


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 26, 2013)

UKHomeGrow said:


> Heres my WidowBomb that i chopped about a month ago:
> 
> View attachment 2542801View attachment 2542803
> 
> ...


Thats a beast of a bud


----------



## suavekasso (Feb 26, 2013)

UKHomeGrow said:


> Heres my WidowBomb that i chopped about a month ago:
> 
> View attachment 2542801View attachment 2542803
> 
> ...






beasssst!!! you jus grow one single cola? I love 12 12 from seed haven't pulled 4 oz off one plant yet what's your trick bro


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 26, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Why not just let a small branch or two run for a couple extra weeks after you harvest? She'll force produce a few seeds


Sometimes but not always. I was thinking about doing clones, but since my light is on 12/12 they will just root and then flower...Solutions anyone?


----------



## thatsmessedup (Feb 26, 2013)

Almost finished up. This is at 13 weeks. (double blue dream, 400w/hps, 2gal ffof soil & nutes, 32x32x54 tent) They don't seem to be getting much bigger, just more ripe.

left plant

right plant

beans


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Feb 26, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> Almost finished up. This is at 13 weeks. (double blue dream, 400w/hps, 2gal ffof soil & nutes, 32x32x54 tent) They don't seem to be getting much bigger, just more ripe.


Nice pics man


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 26, 2013)

BBbubblegum said:


> Sometimes but not always. I was thinking about doing clones, but since my light is on 12/12 they will just root and then flower...Solutions anyone?


I've started doing clones. I even clone them if they are in flower. I made my own bubble cloner. Damn near 100% success. Flowering cuttings can be very tough to root.
All you need is a couple CFLs somewhere to keep the clones going.
If the clones were in flower, I will leave them under the cfls for a couple weeks before moving to the 12/12 under the 600.
Some girls grow fast enough so you can take a cutting or 2 before they show signs of flower. On vegging cuttings I've been able to put them in dirt in as little as 8 days. In flower, they can take up to 3 weeks.
I have pics of the cloner if you want to see it. Very simple to make. Under $25


----------



## xp0c (Feb 26, 2013)

Here's my little 12/12 from seed. I think 2 weeks atleast.
She's fattening up now, and the buds are solid. Frosty too!


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 26, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> I've started doing clones. I even clone them if they are in flower. I made my own bubble cloner. Damn near 100% success. Flowering cuttings can be very tough to root.
> All you need is a couple CFLs somewhere to keep the clones going.
> If the clones were in flower, I will leave them under the cfls for a couple weeks before moving to the 12/12 under the 600.
> Some girls grow fast enough so you can take a cutting or 2 before they show signs of flower. On vegging cuttings I've been able to put them in dirt in as little as 8 days. In flower, they can take up to 3 weeks.
> I have pics of the cloner if you want to see it. Very simple to make. Under $25


I would love to see some pics. I saw pistils on all 3 of my plants around 4 days ago. Going to take 2 clones this weekend from my biggest female and hope that she roots. The goal is to run a perpetual with 1 week in between each plant with 1 mother. Eventually going to move the mother outside and she should grow into a monster. I am just worried about light leaks.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 26, 2013)

BBbubblegum said:


> I would love to see some pics. I saw pistils on all 3 of my plants around 4 days ago. Going to take 2 clones this weekend from my biggest female and hope that she roots. The goal is to run a perpetual with 1 week in between each plant with 1 mother. Eventually going to move the mother outside and she should grow into a monster. I am just worried about light leaks.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 26, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> View attachment 2543971
> 
> View attachment 2543984
> View attachment 2543980
> ...


Very Nice. What are the holders made out of? Is the base made out of tupperware or something?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 26, 2013)

Here's a clone I took from a LSD that was a couple weeks into flower. Look at the branching! I notice a lot of strains that will revert back to 1 blade leaves, then 3, then 5 , 7...
Kinda interesting. Not all strains do it though. It's like they are reborn!


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 26, 2013)

I think the most logical move for me is to make some CS.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes, the base is a shallow tupperware container, painted to block the light. The inserts are neoprene, They can be bought at any dro store or on ebay. I use the colors for different strains.
Then just a cheap generic 10 gallon aquarium pump, and 2 flexible airstones.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 26, 2013)

Just let your plants flower for a couple extra weeks with just 1 or 2 small buds left on it. many strains will force itself to produce seeds. Female seeds


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 26, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Just let your plants flower for a couple extra weeks with just 1 or 2 small buds left on it. many strains will force itself to produce seeds. Female seeds


I kind of wanted more than a couple. I was hoping for around a hundred.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 26, 2013)

Germinated 1/19


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh man, my Canna Coco, new 5litre square pots and trays arrived yesterday, so rapidly transplanted my smaller lemon kush and c99(just entering flowering) into the new pots with coco. The transplanting was pretty traumatic though as the bottles I previous used for pots, were gripping the soil. However, after some gentle squeezing and tugging, they both popped out ok. I hope the extra root space will give the buds a great chance of being chunky as hell.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Feb 27, 2013)

suavekasso said:


> beasssst!!! you jus grow one single cola? I love 12 12 from seed haven't pulled 4 oz off one plant yet what's your trick bro



Yeah I just let them grow as nature intended.....to scared to top etc yet lol. Usually get one fat cola and around 4-6 side branches that get pretty fat on their own.

Think ive just been lucky so far, I grow in COCO under a 400W HPS using the full HESI range + CalMag.........just tried to copy Del to be honest and so far so good.


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 27, 2013)

UKHomeGrow said:


> Yeah I just let them grow as nature intended.....to scared to top etc yet lol. Usually get one fat cola and around 4-6 side branches that get pretty fat on their own.
> 
> Think ive just been lucky so far, I grow in COCO under a 400W HPS using the full HESI range + CalMag.........just tried to copy Del to be honest and so far so good.


It's not about copying others, it's about growing some good quality bud. =]


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Feb 27, 2013)

My last update was on page 970, I`ve now chopped my WW Auto 23g dry in 9.5 weeks under Leds.












Here`s where I`m at now..Biggest is Big Buddha Cheese then GHS The Doctor (air pot) then a Delta 9 Labs Unknown Sativa and finally a G13 Gigabud, all about 25 days apart.
The pic below was taken last Friday.


----------



## nameno (Feb 27, 2013)

hs I agree with sv while back I was getting smells like crazy,Thought it was just grow smell,now I believe I had light to close & was burning tops. They didn't smell that good smoking 'em,nor was the high what I thought it ought to be. My expectations are more than they should be. I don't think you'll notice much.
My buds sure do grow slow, I'm thinking temp,I'm to high to talk now. Peace from the east


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 27, 2013)

Here are a couple of pictures of my C99, not doing too badly considering this(if it doesn't go wrong) will be my first finished plant 

Super frosty popcorn bud.


Full plant: She is a little stretched but I'm happy with her =]


More popcorn: shame you can't really see how frosty it is with the orange glow =[


Main cola


I'm quite happy with her. Considering she was raised in no-name compost using coco nutrients, 260actual watts of CFL and tap water, I'd say she's done just fine. Can't wait for her to fatten up!


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 27, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of my C99, not doing too badly considering this(if it doesn't go wrong) will be my first finished plant
> 
> Super frosty popcorn bud.
> View attachment 2544860
> ...


How long do you guys think? ^^


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 28, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> How long do you guys think? ^^


About 6 weeks left give or take a week


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 28, 2013)

I think my dogs have calcium def, they have some brown shit on the leaves that look like calcium def. But on the plus side i have an actual dog, 2 month old puppy.
What do we think??


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 28, 2013)

Heres mine today. Starting to get a health on them. 7"-9". Any estimates on yield?


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 28, 2013)

BBbubblegum said:


> View attachment 2546528
> 
> Heres mine today. Starting to get a health on them. 7"-9". Any estimates on yield?


far too early to tell.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Feb 28, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> far too early to tell.


Haha, I figured. I was just wondering the average was for a 9" tall plant. I've seen SOGs with 9" clones and it seems to be around 1/4 oz each.


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 28, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> About 6 weeks left give or take a week


Really? It's already been 7 weeks. I thought it'd be done in two weeks lol, it starts it's 8th week on the 3rd or March.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 28, 2013)

My DOG had the same problem, she was a calmag whore.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2013)

Mine got like that too towards the end... each grow with them actually. All the buds still turned out alright. I'd usually see it round week 5 flowering.

Cute puppy!!!


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 28, 2013)

Cheers boys for confirming what i thought. He is very cute and going to be massive i think, he was abandoned so there is no background on him at all . He absolutely stank when we got him yesterday from the rescue centre


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 28, 2013)

BBbubblegum said:


> View attachment 2546528
> 
> Heres mine today. Starting to get a health on them. 7"-9". Any estimates on yield?


Under a 4 bulb T5 I averaged 7 grams per plant. These are some 12/12 from clone.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 28, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> I think my dogs have calcium def, they have some brown shit on the leaves that look like calcium def. But on the plus side i have an actual dog, 2 month old puppy.
> What do we think??


You can see in the first pic some calmag def starting up on mine, this picture is about 2 weeks from chop.


----------



## Serial Violator (Feb 28, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Really? It's already been 7 weeks. I thought it'd be done in two weeks lol, it starts it's 8th week on the 3rd or March.


yeah i reckon, don't see any actual bud yet just a shit load of pistils, they should start filling in with bud in the next few weeks


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 28, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> yeah i reckon, don't see any actual bud yet just a shit load of pistils, they should start filling in with bud in the next few weeks


Perhaps, or maybe it's the camera? I do see quite a few calyx starting to swell up and just going over it with the digital microscope, the trichs are about 40% cloudy, 5% amber and 55% clear. That's just a quick estimate based on the 10 different buds I checked over.

Maybe it's something noteable about this strain? Perhaps it's one of those that just burst into life on the last week or so(at least I am hoping so). It's got a short flowering time according to the breeder(Female Seeds) but I do know to that you must take that info with a pinch of salt, add 1-3 weeks onto their stated flowering time from what I've read.


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 1, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Perhaps, or maybe it's the camera? I do see quite a few calyx starting to swell up and just going over it with the digital microscope, the trichs are about 40% cloudy, 5% amber and 55% clear. That's just a quick estimate based on the 10 different buds I checked over.
> 
> Maybe it's something noteable about this strain? Perhaps it's one of those that just burst into life on the last week or so(at least I am hoping so). It's got a short flowering time according to the breeder(Female Seeds) but I do know to that you must take that info with a pinch of salt, add 1-3 weeks onto their stated flowering time from what I've read.


From the looks of the leaves its more sativa so could take upto 15 weeks to finish


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 1, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> From the looks of the leaves its more sativa so could take upto 15 weeks to finish


I understand that, however, this particular C99 is a fast flowering one, it's been crossed with an auto flowering strain. Many will testify to it's authenticity as a fast flowering Sativa.

The following is taken from the breeders website.



> The C&#8217;99 is the holy grail of the cannabis strains. As she resembles the high and the taste of an exceptional sweet landrace sativa, *which normally takes half a year to flower. But the C99 flowers in 7 - 8 weeks*. On top of that the buds are quite sugared.
> This new batch is a cross of two exceptional basic pheno types, the Grapefruit and the Pineapple. Both derived from the original Brothers Grimm C99
> It matures in 4 weeks from seed, which is much faster than the original C99. (6 - 8 weeks)
> One not to miss!
>  


http://www.femaleseeds.nl/webshop/c99-p-1621.html

This next quote is taken from SeaofSeeds


> Developed out of a Cindy 99, bred with an autoflowering Sativa for some generations. Selected on it&#8217;s strong Grapefruit / Pineapple smell. She is a semi-autoflowering strain, which will flower under 24hrs in low light conditions. A highly praised strain and very popular for years. Recognised for it&#8217;s pleasurable happy high, just like the old school sativa landraces. *Only the flowering period of the Grapefruit is 8 weeks instead of half a year. This new style sativa is early maturing, fast flowering and maximum yielding*. Buds have a soft smell of grapefruit, sweet taste and intense tropical high. Stabilised on early maturity for some generations now.


http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=Female-Seeds&prod_url=c99

I don't mean to sound arrogant when saying this, but I'd rather go with what the official breeder is saying, as well as a respected seedbank, rather than someone on a forum. I'm sure you'd usually be right and it's still possible you might be, but I think in this case you're wrong. As I said, I don't mean to be a dick about it or anything, just don't really know how to word it without making myself look like a dick.


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 1, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> I understand that, however, this particular C99 is a fast flowering one, it's been crossed with an auto flowering strain. Many will testify to it's authenticity as a fast flowering Sativa.
> 
> The following is taken from the breeders website.
> 
> ...


lol don't worry mate its all a learning curve, as you say the pics may not do it justice. But even from the breeders pics I still think you have a little while left


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 1, 2013)

Hsfkush... in my humble opinion that plant has *at least* 4 more weeks on her. I'd say more like 6 as SV says.

And a tip on not sounding like a dick. Instead of writing that long post about how you disagree, just say "Thanks for the input". You did ask for input after all, i mean why ask if you just want to go with what the breeder says?


----------



## graydrake (Mar 1, 2013)

The Puppy needs about 17 more months


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 1, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hsfkush... in my humble opinion that plant has *at least* 4 more weeks on her. I'd say more like 6 as SV says.
> 
> And a tip on not sounding like a dick. Instead of writing that long post about how you disagree, just say "Thanks for the input". You did ask for input after all, i mean why ask if you just want to go with what the breeder says?


cheers jig, I didnt think in was going mental


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 1, 2013)

graydrake said:


> The Puppy needs about 17 more months


if he doesn't stop growing until he's 19 months he'll be the size of Lion


----------



## zVice (Mar 1, 2013)

Besides what the "breeder" says... It will be ready when she is ready.. Not when "they" say it is ready.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Mar 1, 2013)

zVice said:


> Besides what the "breeder" says... It will be ready when she is ready.. Not when "they" say it is ready.


Good point. The breeders tend to use the most optimal conditions so you can expect around a week later.


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 1, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Hsfkush... in my humble opinion that plant has *at least* 4 more weeks on her. I'd say more like 6 as SV says.
> 
> And a tip on not sounding like a dick. Instead of writing that long post about how you disagree, just say "Thanks for the input". You did ask for input after all, i mean why ask if you just want to go with what the breeder says?


I wasn't arguing with him, besides, if you read my post in full, I said I understand that breeder flowering time is usually different to what it actually is. This is why I was so surprised when he said 6 weeks extra, as it had already been 7 weeks and I was expecting more 2-4 weeks. Just stating why I was questioning the 6 weeks left.

Besides, he may not have been familiar with the strain and not know that it was known to be a fast flowering sativa. 

You see I'm not the kind of person who just says "I think you're wrong" I like to at least explain why I think people are wrong, backing it up with as much evidence as I can, then see if they can counter it in the same manner. This is just making sure that I'm not being mugged off by some random spanner who's only just planted his first seed, then claims to be an expert in the field, that is all.

Too many times you see people posting tips and tricks when they've no actual anecdote to go by. That's not to say that either you or Serial are pretenders or just random idiots trying to make themselves look better, I'm sure you genuinely know your stuff and can provide good advice.


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 1, 2013)

Quick test of my digital microscope  Shame I couldn't keep a steady hand ¬_¬


----------



## zVice (Mar 2, 2013)

Sometimes they just outright lie, 
Tangerine dream by Barneys Farm is a perfect example, it's claimed to be 10 week strain lol

Even the most experienced of gardeners are looking at 12 week minimum, usually more like 15+ though and even then it's not fully ripe.



BBbubblegum said:


> Good point. The breeders tend to use the most optimal conditions so you can expect around a week later.


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 2, 2013)

Anyone grown sensi seeds White Russian? Just ordered some regs to get in on the attitude bday promo


----------



## zVice (Mar 2, 2013)

Got a pack of blue dream and ace of spades for the promo too.
Hi my name is zvice and I'm addicted to buying seeds when don't need them.
Never grown the WR but heard good things




Serial Violator said:


> Anyone grown sensi seeds White Russian? Just ordered some regs to get in on the attitude bday promo


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah I know what you mean I've already got hundreds of seeds but you never know they might suddenly try and ban selling seeds


----------



## zVice (Mar 2, 2013)

Guess what just arrived...?


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 2, 2013)

I think I'll order some bubblegummer and some Pineapple Express to get a 2nd lot of freebies


----------



## zVice (Mar 2, 2013)

Haha had the same thought this morning when it arrived



Serial Violator said:


> I think I'll order some bubblegummer and some Pineapple Express to get a 2nd lot of freebies


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 2, 2013)

zVice said:


> Haha had the same thought this morning when it arrived


I usually split my order when there's a decent promo on so I always get 2lots of freebies.


----------



## thatsmessedup (Mar 2, 2013)

thats a neat case they put that blue dream in.


----------



## supchaka (Mar 2, 2013)

I agree, well made seed case! Sturdy and attractive!


----------



## thatsmessedup (Mar 3, 2013)

check out my 12/12 harvest  https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/629986-harvested-double-blue-dream-400w.html#post8761813


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 3, 2013)

More beans ordered, bubblegummer, big bomb, Pineapple Express and all the freebies. Tried bubblegummer last year and it was really nice so can't wait to crack them beans


----------



## zVice (Mar 3, 2013)

Being sensible for once and not ordering more, as I need to get to the store today to get more calmag new 600w globe and already spent $200 on seeds last week, managed to get some jaws gear, chemberry and starfighter, as well as some medicine Buddha f2's (ones just cracked surface) and some sunshine daydream crosses with NL 5 and JH and also som red eye flight. Was quite impressed with ol cannazon. Am also going to need a new seed case as this one is now full, 200+ seeds again. Gave away more than 100 last month that I didn't need. :/


----------



## gordon21 (Mar 3, 2013)

my 12/12 so far getting close what do u guys think?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks about ready to me. Nice work. What strain?

zvice... where'd you get that case? That's badass.


----------



## gordon21 (Mar 3, 2013)

they were just few random bag seeds from some kush an regs lol an they got one more week till 8 weeks think i should wait or chop?


----------



## zVice (Mar 3, 2013)

it's from a place here in the uk called hsconline
they're quite pricey, but was looking for something uniform to store my collection in securely and it was the closest thing I could find to what I wanted.
they're decent quality and the vials are glass

Just ordered another 2.

only get through about 15-20 beans a year, so for long term secure storage they seem perfect.

I realise if I loose the tracking sheet I'm a bit fucked though which is why I've got a copy in a few places lol 
also looking at maybe getting a label maker if I can find one that will make labels small enough to fit on the vials







jigfresh said:


> Looks about ready to me. Nice work. What strain?
> 
> zvice... where'd you get that case? That's badass.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2013)

gordon21 said:


> they were just few random bag seeds from some kush an regs lol an they got one more week till 8 weeks think i should wait or chop?


Well they look good for being bag seed. Nice find. I think they ready when you are. If you bored and want to start go for it. If you don't have a pressing reason, you could let them go and get that stone really knock out.


----------



## gordon21 (Mar 3, 2013)

okay thanks what pics do u think are the ones i can harvest? i think 2 of them are bout ready others still got bout a week or 2 left. the sativa one i think gots like 3 more weeks it wont get fat yet just tall skinny buds.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 3, 2013)

I would harvest them in the order of these pictures.... 1, 4, 3, 6.


----------



## gordon21 (Mar 3, 2013)

alright thanks man. sounds right to me. think pic one would be ready any time? it still has white hairs popin out here an there.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Mar 4, 2013)

Here's the smoke report from the WW Auto I chopped on the 18th of Feb, last update was page 993...

Dinafem White Widow Auto 12/12 From Seed Smoke Report / Grow Review


First a little about me and my tolerance, I`m touching 40 years old and have been smoking MJ for over 25 years now so you can imagine I`ve had my fair share, since the early years my tolerance has dropped and now I only consume around a gram a day maybe more at weekends.

As for cultivating that`s a lot less not sure to be exact but over 5 years and I`ve had many successful grows, starting with a pc and moving up to what you see today.

All that being said here`s my thoughts....

The WW was under 12/12 From Seed and finished in 9.5 weeks (fast) from pop to pull, 

She started slow like any other seedling but once she had her 1st true leaf set she exploded with growth out growing my photo period strain probably because of the light schedule, the stink started as soon as pistils were visible and got stronger as time went on, a mix between lemon and pine, now she`s cured the scents the same but with a little skunky musk all in all I found it a very easy strain to grow and would do so again as I have done in the past.

As for the smoke it self, holy shit I forgot how hard widow strains hit you 
100% not a day time smoke, after a few pulls on a joint you start to feel your mind set change, a few pulls later you feel your eyes get heavy and bang you`ve melted into what ever your sitting on... you get that feeling of your arms and legs not wanting to function and you really cant be arsed to do anything, the nice thing is you still get that euphoric high but you`re not left questioning it if you know what I mean,

Its a long lasting high around 45 mins to an hour of mind fuck then a nice slow ride down to couch lock,


9/10 I recommend anyone trying a White Widow Auto From Dinafem, she is 100% worth the time and little effort needed for a satisfying result, in fact I would put her in my top 5 strains 

......


----------



## zVice (Mar 4, 2013)

Do you have any pictures? How much did she yield?



Youknowwhoiam said:


> Here's the smoke report from the WW Auto I chopped on the 18th of Feb, last update was page 993...
> 
> Dinafem White Widow Auto 12/12 From Seed Smoke Report / Grow Review
> 
> ...


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Mar 4, 2013)

Check page 993, 23 grams of decent bud and a small jar of popcorn.

IMO a good haul from an auto under 12/12 FS


----------



## zVice (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks like decent bud

At a gram a day (sometimes more on weekends) that will last you less than 3 weeks.
3 weeks bud for almost 10 weeks growing...

have you ever considered not running autos? Or at least running them under the correct light cycle? You would probably get more yield.





Youknowwhoiam said:


> View attachment 2553662Check page 993, 23 grams of decent bud and a small jar of popcorn.
> 
> IMO a good haul from an auto under 12/12 FS


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Mar 4, 2013)

That was a freebie, I run perpetual with photo periods, I harvest around every 3 weeks. 

I never run out, I have a Big Buddha Cheese at 9 weeks GHS The Doctor at 6 weeks and another 3 strains going 

FTR I've always run autos 18/6 in the past, that was my 1st under 12/12 FS


----------



## OldLuck (Mar 4, 2013)

A few cups from seed.


----------



## zVice (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice!
Welcome, by the way 

So did you notice a difference in the auto under 12 and under 18 or is it hard to tell with different strains?

I've got a dog and a blue pit by breeders boutique 1st week of flower a 1 week old medicine Buddha f2
Thinking about starting a blue dream.
I had a herijuana cross that was gorgeous structure but took ages to show and then turned out to be a boy 




Youknowwhoiam said:


> That was a freebie, I run perpetual with photo periods, I harvest around every 3 weeks.
> 
> I never run out, I have a Big Buddha Cheese at 9 weeks GHS The Doctor at 6 weeks and another 3 strains going
> 
> FTR I've always run autos 18/6 in the past, that was my 1st under 12/12 FS


----------



## BBbubblegum (Mar 4, 2013)

My 2 girls have stretched to 9"-12". They are filling up with pistils and the tiny sugar leaves seem to be forming. Only 2 weeks in, but 7 days since first pistils.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Mar 5, 2013)

zVice said:


> Nice!
> Welcome, by the way
> 
> So did you notice a difference in the auto under 12 and under 18 or is it hard to tell with different strains?


Thanks mate,

Yeah she out grew my photo periods but I put a lot of that down to the light schedule, 
she had a fair bit of stretch and finished @ 19"

In previous grows my autos have always finished around an ounce dry.

That`s the cheese that`s coming down next and my tent.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Mar 5, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> Yeah she out grew my photo periods but I put a lot of that down to the light schedule,
> she had a fair bit of stretch and finished @ 19"
> ...


An ounce each? What size are those smart pots?


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Mar 5, 2013)

3.5L OR 5L depending whats avalible at the time, my last was a cream mandarine and I pulled over 30 grams, not much but enough for me.

Oh the air pots are 6 litre but I dont use them for autos only photos

My grows are fully documented on another forum but I`m obviously not going to place a link in here, its the other well known green forum lol


----------



## zVice (Mar 5, 2013)

What made you come here from grassup shitty?


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Mar 5, 2013)

zVice said:


> What made you come here from grassup shitty?



lol 

This thread brought me here as this is my first 12/12 FS run.
Its not all bad, I started there with a PC Tower micro grow and just havent moved on, Im also on a uk based forum too but dont seem to stay there much. toooo many led haters


----------



## lowblower (Mar 5, 2013)

AK48 got the chop a couple days ago, lovely plant, can't wait to grow it again. Only strain i would grow again out of all 5 this run. Next time i will try LST to improve harvest 

90 days from seed


----------



## lowblower (Mar 5, 2013)

oh yeah, smell is very intense and deep, and predominantly fruity like mangoes perhaps. I can smell the jack herer parent for sure, and lovely balance of sativa rush and indica couchlock. Very mongy but euphoric at same time so good for just sittin in one place most the day n bangin out some tracks


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Mar 5, 2013)

lowblower said:


> AK48 got the chop a couple days ago, lovely plant, can't wait to grow it again. Only strain i would grow again out of all 5 this run. Next time i will try LST to improve harvest
> 
> 90 days from seed


Cant see your pics mate


----------



## zVice (Mar 5, 2013)

showing up fine this end.

maybe try refresh


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Mar 5, 2013)

Nope still nothing, but I checked out his diary and saw the pics there.

Ohh I had the 1st post on page 1000 does that mean I win a prize lol


----------



## zVice (Mar 5, 2013)

nah it means you should change your number of posts per page lol

go to
My Rollitup
General Settings
Thread Display Options
Number of Posts to Show Per Page
Set it to 40 posts per page

Instead of having 1000 pages you will have 250

shweeet




Youknowwhoiam said:


> Nope still nothing, but I checked out his diary and saw the pics there.
> 
> Ohh I had the 1st post on page 1000 does that mean I win a prize lol


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 5, 2013)

lowblower said:


> AK48 got the chop a couple days ago, lovely plant, can't wait to grow it again. Only strain i would grow again out of all 5 this run. Next time i will try LST to improve harvest
> 
> 90 days from seed


i always found the ak48 nice but it needed a really good cure and then it tastes exactly just like it smells.


----------



## graydrake (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a pup about 11 months old and he is still growing plenty. The good news is he only eats as much as a lion and has not gotten quite that big yet.


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 5, 2013)

Week 5 of flowering. The dogs are very disappointing so far and the lemon is being very slow but should pack it on,the rest are looking good though. The kandy kush has a 14" cola and another 4 10" colas so far so as long it keeps getting bigger i'll be very happy


----------



## lilday456 (Mar 5, 2013)

Just started a 12/12 from seed, any tips or suggestions? First time grow, is the plant looking normal?

Days 1 - 7

Day 8...


----------



## zVice (Mar 5, 2013)

Sv what would you say is disappointing about the dog besides yield so far?




Serial Violator said:


> Week 5 of flowering. The dogs are very disappointing so far and the lemon is being very slow but should pack it on,the rest are looking good though. The kandy kush has a 14" cola and another 4 10" colas so far so as long it keeps getting bigger i'll be very happy


----------



## djwimbo (Mar 5, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> Week 5 of flowering. The dogs are very disappointing so far and the lemon is being very slow but should pack it on,the rest are looking good though. The kandy kush has a 14" cola and another 4 10" colas so far so as long it keeps getting bigger i'll be very happy


Are those still 6L AirPots? (I'm reading through your thread/journal)


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 6, 2013)

zVice said:


> Sv what would you say is disappointing about the dog besides yield so far?


Yeah ,simply the yield isn't going to be great but it but it does look good. Maybe 1oz between the 2 plants unless it packs it on in the last few weeks


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 6, 2013)

djwimbo said:


> Are those still 6L AirPots? (I'm reading through your thread/journal)


yes mate they are 6L airpots, hope you get some pointers, enjoy.


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 6, 2013)

lilday456 said:


> Just started a 12/12 from seed, any tips or suggestions? First time grow, is the plant looking normal?
> 
> Days 1 - 7
> View attachment 2555154
> ...


yes mate looking good so far. Give us some info on your grow,light , nutes,medium and all that


----------



## zVice (Mar 6, 2013)

yeah mine's the same, not much branching
reckon you'd need a good veg and scrog for decent yield

smoke is supposed to be amazing though, often happens, sacrifice yield for potency, some of the best strains I toked have had the lowest yields, its like they focus all their energy on producing resin rather than weight lol

blue pit is doing well though, looks like it should yield about double the dog

on the plus side my magne-cal arrived today, these whores are hungry




Serial Violator said:


> Yeah ,simply the yield isn't going to be great but it but it does look good. Maybe 1oz between the 2 plants unless it packs it on in the last few weeks


----------



## nameno (Mar 6, 2013)

lowblow,I see where you been now! Looking Good to me.

sv bring it on,looking good.

Hope everybody has a great day for growth all around,may your buds be many & heavy! Peace


----------



## lilday456 (Mar 6, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> yes mate looking good so far. Give us some info on your grow,light , nutes,medium and all that


Thanks man, it's a PC grow, I'm using 3 26w 2700k CFL's.... unfortunately I'm in the Caribbean with super limited resources  So right now all I have is literally a seedling in a pot of planting soil, no nutes (Any suggestions on specific nutes I should get?). Because of the limited space in the grow box, The plant is in a 1.5 Gal pot, planning on using LST as well to control the height, thanks in advance. I'll be posting pics all the way up until havest hopefully


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 6, 2013)

There is a serious avatar deficiency in this thread.


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 6, 2013)

zVice said:


> yeah mine's the same, not much branching
> reckon you'd need a good veg and scrog for decent yield
> 
> smoke is supposed to be amazing though, often happens, sacrifice yield for potency, some of the best strains I toked have had the lowest yields, its like they focus all their energy on producing resin rather than weight lol
> ...


Mines got a nasty cal/mag issue so watch for that in the 4 5 6 week of flowering, apparently its prone to it


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 6, 2013)

lilday456 said:


> Thanks man, it's a PC grow, I'm using 3 26w 2700k CFL's.... unfortunately I'm in the Caribbean with super limited resources  So right now all I have is literally a seedling in a pot of planting soil, no nutes (Any suggestions on specific nutes I should get?). Because of the limited space in the grow box, The plant is in a 1.5 Gal pot, planning on using LST as well to control the height, thanks in advance. I'll be posting pics all the way up until havest hopefully


No idea what you'll be able to get out there, maybe get a list of possible nutrients available and we can advise you the best we can. 1.5 gallon should be fine, do you know what strain it is because you don't want a sativa really if you only have a little head room.


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> There is a serious avatar deficiency in this thread.


Did you draw yours yourself. Always liked it


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 6, 2013)

Nah just found it one day. I searched for 'colorful' or something. It's some organizations logo... I'm sure they'd be thrilled I used it for my RIU avatar.


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 6, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Nah just found it one day. I searched for 'colorful' or something. It's some organizations logo... I'm sure they'd be thrilled I used it for my RIU avatar.


its a perfect match to go with your name if you know what i mean


----------



## lilday456 (Mar 6, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> No idea what you'll be able to get out there, maybe get a list of possible nutrients available and we can advise you the best we can. 1.5 gallon should be fine, do you know what strain it is because you don't want a sativa really if you only have a little head room.


I have no idea of the strain haha, it's bagseed. From the looks of the leaves it's looking more indica dominant(ish) (hopefully) but i'm not sure, once it grows a little more i should have a good idea of whether it's indica or sativa. As for the nutes, they're pretty readily available here, there's a bunch of garden supply shops close by and I'm sure a few of them are bound to have what I need, the problem is... I don't know what I need  If anyone could give me a list of nutes that I should buy (names of brands would be extremely helpful) that'd be awesome. And also, I have no idea on how often to give plants nutes, what age they should be... nothing... I'm going to do some research tonight but any suggestions or tips? Really appreciate the help, thanks in advance! 

Pic I took of it this morning... beauty huh?  - Day 9


----------



## BBbubblegum (Mar 6, 2013)

Here are my 3 girls 2 weeks into flower. Filling up with pistils. The main colas is starting to rise from the tops. Hoping to get atleast a 1/4 from each.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Mar 7, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> There is a serious avatar deficiency in this thread.


Done, while I`m here this is my Big Buddha Cheese @ 66 Days


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 7, 2013)

lilday456 said:


> I have no idea of the strain haha, it's bagseed. From the looks of the leaves it's looking more indica dominant(ish) (hopefully) but i'm not sure, once it grows a little more i should have a good idea of whether it's indica or sativa. As for the nutes, they're pretty readily available here, there's a bunch of garden supply shops close by and I'm sure a few of them are bound to have what I need, the problem is... I don't know what I need  If anyone could give me a list of nutes that I should buy (names of brands would be extremely helpful) that'd be awesome. And also, I have no idea on how often to give plants nutes, what age they should be... nothing... I'm going to do some research tonight but any suggestions or tips? Really appreciate the help, thanks in advance!
> 
> Pic I took of it this morning... beauty huh?  - Day 9
> View attachment 2556621


I think you should google the nutrients for cannabis as there are so many out there. `In dirt you don't want to feed for the first few weeks as they usually have enough in them and then start on 1/4 strength and then slowly build up, you'll need veg nutes and bloom nutes for flowering and feed everyother watering making sure it nicley dry before you water to stop overwatering, Probably need a ph pen, ph down, and a e.c or ppm reader


----------



## trueg115 (Mar 7, 2013)

What has been the average time it has taken most of your guys seeds to complete from seed to harvest using 12/12?


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Mar 7, 2013)

trueg115 said:


> What has been the average time it has taken most of your guys seeds to complete from seed to harvest using 12/12?


Ive been growing 12/12 from seed since last June and my average is 13 weeks from seed to harvest, I stick to strains that have short flowering periods listed though, if you grow a strain with a 14 week flowering period it will obviously take a bit longer, probably around 18-20 weeks.


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 7, 2013)

yeah 13 weeks sounds about right to me


----------



## xp0c (Mar 7, 2013)

I just started week 14, but week 11 since first pistil.


----------



## lilday456 (Mar 7, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> I think you should google the nutrients for cannabis as there are so many out there. `In dirt you don't want to feed for the first few weeks as they usually have enough in them and then start on 1/4 strength and then slowly build up, you'll need veg nutes and bloom nutes for flowering and feed everyother watering making sure it nicley dry before you water to stop overwatering, Probably need a ph pen, ph down, and a e.c or ppm reader


Alright, thanks for the help, I'm gonna do some shopping real soon.


----------



## thatsmessedup (Mar 7, 2013)

will my 12/12 from rooted clone get as big as my 12/12 from seed?


----------



## zVice (Mar 7, 2013)

depends when the clone was taken and what age she is, but probably not.



thatsmessedup said:


> will my 12/12 from rooted clone get as big as my 12/12 from seed?


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 8, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> will my 12/12 from rooted clone get as big as my 12/12 from seed?


No from what I've seen they don't grow hardly any side branching and are just one main cola stacked with bud


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Mar 8, 2013)

A quick run down of the set up then the update on the girls, its best I show my set-up as Im a noob on ere.


I`m in the U.K and my tent a Secret Jardin DS60 mk2 is in the loft/attic, I have 2 Prakasa 90w Leds with UV, 2 hygro meters, a System Air 6" Ruck pulling through a 6" CF and being vented out through a breather in the roof.


All strains go in Bio-Bizz Light Mix and I also use their nute range, various pots are used including 6L Air Pots, I`m currently giving 12/12 FS Perpetual a shot as Iv`e only the 1 space. Iv`e had many grows with this set up and I`m more than happy with my yields from it. 













So that brings me onto where I`m at today​

*Big Buddha Cheese 67 Days Old, 34 Of Flower​*











*Green House Seeds The Doctor 45 Days Old, 24 Days of Flower, She clearly does not like 12/12 FS so I wont be trying this strain again​*









*The 2 little ones you see are a G13 Gigabud (fem) 7 days old and an Unknown D9L Sativa (reg) at 21 Days old, both flowering girls are on 2.5 ml of grow and bloom nutes per litre. Once the Cheese is down I have a Dutch Passion Orange Bud to go in next.*


















​


----------



## BBbubblegum (Mar 8, 2013)

Week 3 of flower starts tomorrow. Flowering under 96w T-5HO 6500k and 138w of CFL 2700k. 2 Gallon container. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## zVice (Mar 8, 2013)

This is two weeks of flowering on mine
(Fixed the mg issue it seems)

blue pit












dog












group shot







Forgot to take one of the medicine Buddha but she's still tiny


----------



## AmishMan53 (Mar 9, 2013)

out of curiosity, would 12/12 from seed be a good idea for a first time grower? It seems to me that it may be a good way to ease into growing MJ that would be a bit forgiving if i make mistakes and still leave me some bud for my expenditures. What do you experienced guys think?


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 9, 2013)

yes mate it wouldn't hurt, just make sure you read as much of the thread as you can


----------



## nuckyt (Mar 9, 2013)

BBbubblegum said:


> Week 3 of flower starts tomorrow. Flowering under 96w T-5HO 6500k and 138w of CFL 2700k. 2 Gallon container. Let me know what you guys think.
> View attachment 2559496View attachment 2559497View attachment 2559498


I think you should switch to a HPS those are tiny


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Mar 9, 2013)

AmishMan53 said:


> out of curiosity, would 12/12 from seed be a good idea for a first time grower? It seems to me that it may be a good way to ease into growing MJ that would be a bit forgiving if i make mistakes and still leave me some bud for my expenditures. What do you experienced guys think?


I only started this last June and it was my first time at growing anything, once you get your setup dialled in its pretty straight forward. Like SV said, read this thread from the start and you should be good.


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Mar 9, 2013)

Bubba 76.....freebie from Attitude that i popped because it was the last fem seed I had, looks like a winner to me 

Day 52 from seed, day 28 of flower, under 400w HPS and using the full HESI range in Canna Pro Coco, she stands just under 4 ft, my biggest plant to date.


Heres a group shot of my cab, little one is Skunk #1, 18 days from seed and expecting to see pisitls any day now.....better pop another seed


----------



## DaCow (Mar 9, 2013)

UKHomeGrow said:


> Bubba 76.....freebie from Attitude that i popped because it was the last fem seed I had, looks like a winner to me  Day 52 from seed, day 28 of flower, under 400w HPS and using the full HESI range in Canna Pro Coco, she stands just under 4 ft, my biggest plant to date. View attachment 2560603View attachment 2560601View attachment 2560604 Heres a group shot of my cab, little one is Skunk #1, 18 days from seed and expecting to see pisitls any day now.....better pop another seed  View attachment 2560606


 Wow! They look amazing.  Great job m8.


----------



## zVice (Mar 9, 2013)

IMO 12-12 fs is slightly less forgiving, in that if you make a mistake the recovery window is tiny before it will start affecting yield, with vegging plants if you shock the plant you can just let it recover for another week or two. On 12-12 you don't have that option

The only thing that makes it simple is not having to switch the light schedule, not a hugely demanding task in the first place
Lighting schedules seem to scare beginners, which is probably why they manage to sell so many autoflowers lol 
but the reality is you simply change your timer

However would still recommend 12-12 for a beginner, but like the guys have said, just make sure you read and keep the stress/shock to a minimum and keep them green and healthy and you'll be fine. 

also we're here to help where we can if you run into any problems.





AmishMan53 said:


> out of curiosity, would 12/12 from seed be a good idea for a first time grower? It seems to me that it may be a good way to ease into growing MJ that would be a bit forgiving if i make mistakes and still leave me some bud for my expenditures. What do you experienced guys think?



Looking good bro



UKHomeGrow said:


> Bubba 76.....freebie from Attitude that i popped because it was the last fem seed I had, looks like a winner to me
> 
> Day 52 from seed, day 28 of flower, under 400w HPS and using the full HESI range in Canna Pro Coco, she stands just under 4 ft, my biggest plant to date.
> 
> ...


----------



## BBbubblegum (Mar 9, 2013)

nuckyt said:


> I think you should switch to a HPS those are tiny


Yeah I want to move to a 150w HPS atleast, but the heat worries me.


----------



## thatsmessedup (Mar 9, 2013)

Weight is in for my double blue dreams. 400w hps, 2 gallon smart pots, ffof soil and nutes, about 13 weeks. Check here for more pictures. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/629986-harvested-double-blue-dream-400w.html#post8761813

Total weight is a little over 10.5oz
View attachment 2561012


----------



## zVice (Mar 9, 2013)

Well done TMU, very nice haul



thatsmessedup said:


> Weight is in for my double blue dreams. 400w hps, 2 gallon smart pots, ffof soil and nutes, about 13 weeks. Check here for more pictures. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/629986-harvested-double-blue-dream-400w.html#post8761813
> 
> Total weight is a little over 10.5oz


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 9, 2013)

0,75 gs per watt is pretty good going,whats the smoke like


----------



## thatsmessedup (Mar 9, 2013)

^^ ill post a smoke report in my thread. I haven't sampled it yet.


----------



## nuckyt (Mar 9, 2013)

BBbubblegum said:


> Yeah I want to move to a 150w HPS atleast, but the heat worries me.


 get a 400 watt cool tube and run a 6 inch inline fan it'll be cool to the touch bro.


----------



## nameno (Mar 11, 2013)

I'll try to pick up camera wire today. I have a question: I had what looked like snow on the leaves yesterday,I turned the light up another notch & the snow went away. Did the heat do it? Will it come back? Thanks


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Mar 11, 2013)

nameno said:


> I'll try to pick up camera wire today. I have a question: I had what looked like snow on the leaves yesterday,I turned the light up another notch & the snow went away. Did the heat do it? Will it come back? Thanks


Any pics? Sounds like it could be Powdery Mildew...


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Mar 11, 2013)

Here`s the top of my Big Buddha Cheese today, I thought it looked a little arty lol.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Mar 11, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> Here`s the top of my Big Buddha Cheese today, I thought it looked a little arty lol.


_watta tasty looking snack!!!!!!!!!!
big buddah cheese u are going on my wanttit list!!!!_


----------



## nameno (Mar 11, 2013)

I tried to edit my profile and put up an avatar,let's see what happened.


----------



## nameno (Mar 11, 2013)

Well part of it worked. That's close enough for me.Peace


----------



## nameno (Mar 11, 2013)

UK,It comes on every grow looks to good to be mildew. This time I had the light far enough away,then just had to turn light up to that super lumens setting trying to push plant,and left it up there longer than intended.. Fan runs 24, temp is never over 77 or under 64f.What causes that mildew you talking about? Thanks


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 11, 2013)

PM is a disease, if you got clones they could have already been infected. Otherwise high humidity, low air circulation, and low temps cause PM. It's a nasty disease. Most people will say the worst two things that could happen to a grow are Spider Mites and Powdery Mildew.

I've messed with PM twice... I fucking HATE it. You don't cure it... just treat it. You should get on top of identifying it, and start treating if it is PM. I'm not sure it is though cuz I don't know why the light would make it disappear.

Love the avatar. Cute dog.


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Mar 11, 2013)

My OG Kush 12/12 from seed flowering girl at 23 days now at 1 month old 4 23 watt cfl 1 gal container


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 12, 2013)

some nice pics troops!


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Mar 12, 2013)

drgrowshit said:


> some nice pics troops!



I am a little worried about how small mine is and flowering at the top already. I hope it gets big. I have never grown og kush 12/12 from seed


----------



## lilday456 (Mar 12, 2013)

Progress so far (y) Two weeks, 2 days


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Mar 13, 2013)

nameno said:


> UK,It comes on every grow looks to good to be mildew. This time I had the light far enough away,then just had to turn light up to that super lumens setting trying to push plant,and left it up there longer than intended.. Fan runs 24, temp is never over 77 or under 64f.What causes that mildew you talking about? Thanks


Never had it myself mate, but I read through the MJ Plant Problem section on this site daily......the more knowledge I have on this plant the better 

Take a read of this http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/2250.html although Jig posted a good answer just after your post.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Mar 13, 2013)

Peezo lo gro said:


> I am a little worried about how small mine is and flowering at the top already. I hope it gets big. I have never grown og kush 12/12 from seed


Dont worry some strains dont like this method of growth, Ive only been on this route for a few grows and so far I found this:-

Dinafem White Widow = Good
Big Buddha Cheese = Good
Ceres Seeds Purple = Bad (was tiny 9")
GHS The Doctor = Bad (so small 6")
DNA Chocolope = It hermied @ Day 17 my 1st in 6 years

So as ya can see just from my little time 12/12 FS not all strains like it, this is also documented in the thread a few times.
Its just the case your OG has more Indica genetics than Sativa so its gonna stay short as its a Indica dominant strain.

I have a true Sativa going atm that`s around 20 days old and its taller than my GHS Doctor @ 6 weeks !!!!

Trial and error my friend but she will get a little bigger than she is now but not alot, IMHO

.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 13, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> PM is a disease, if you got clones they could have already been infected. Otherwise high humidity, low air circulation, and low temps cause PM. It's a nasty disease. Most people will say the worst two things that could happen to a grow are Spider Mites and Powdery Mildew.
> 
> I've messed with PM twice... I fucking HATE it. You don't cure it... just treat it. You should get on top of identifying it, and start treating if it is PM. I'm not sure it is though cuz I don't know why the light would make it disappear.
> 
> Love the avatar. Cute dog.


PM is fucking plant herpes!


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Mar 13, 2013)

*BBC 70 Days Old Today From Seed, 39 Days Of Flower​*


After the pics were taken in natural light I took her back up to the loft and did a little LST to open her up abit for the last few weeks of her cycle.​

*Big Buddha Cheese​*
Before LST























After Lst


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 13, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> Dont worry some strains dont like this method of growth, Ive only been on this route for a few grows and so far I found this:-
> 
> Dinafem White Widow = Good
> Big Buddha Cheese = Good
> ...


That sucks about the Chocolope, my Cannalope Kush hermied but that was down to human error and lack of experience. Perhaps you were just unlucky or made a mistake? DNA are meant to be pretty reliable and I've read nothing but good stuff about them.

GHS I would expect to be a bit shit for obvious reasons


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Mar 13, 2013)

Iv`e never tried GHS before, the only reason I`m giving this a go is because I tried The Doctor last year and loved the taste, really savoury old skool flavour.

I think I was just unlucky with the Chocolope


----------



## nameno (Mar 13, 2013)

Well,I been having trouble remembering,I'll just stop & go get a wire for camera usb.I want to know, it's on the always on the stickest,best tasting,& looking. I'll be back in a coupla hours.Peace


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 13, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> Iv`e never tried GHS before, the only reason I`m giving this a go is because I tried The Doctor last year and loved the taste, really savoury old skool flavour.
> 
> I think I was just unlucky with the Chocolope


GHS are renowned for providing it's massive consumer base with garbage, occasionally you might find something worth keeping or cloning etc, but it's quite the rarity these days. You'll find a lot of their seeds or genetics to be inferior or complete rip offs of the original strains. Such as Amnesia Haze, White Widow, White Rhino etc. I believe the reason GHS went down hill is because one of their better breeders left them, or at least that's one of the many opinions that I've read, it also seems the most viable.

If you're looking for good cheap budget seeds, try Female Seeds, I bought a 4 pack of C99 and a 4 pack of Lemon Kush from them and have had nothing but stellar results so far. Being new to growing I naturally made mistakes and messed up the germination process of 2 C99 seeds but the other two are horribly frosty and although they're not very stinky, what smell they do let off is deliciously pleasant and smells like a perfectly ripe grapefruit, the two I have seem to be the same pheno, which is fantastic as it's the Grapefruit pheno, yummy!! It's also got the most insane trichome production I've ever seen

The same applied for the Lemon Kush, I have all 4 growing, 2 in flower and 2 seedlings, the two in flower again seem to be the same pheno, or at least very similar in looks, huge amounts of pistils, strong heavy topped colas and enormous, fat dark green fan leaves. The smell, is as you'd expect, a hint of lemon with that famous Kush fuel fragrance. 

I am getting to that stage where I just want to chop it for the sake of it, too much excitement for it to finish, but I am keeping strong and waiting until they're actually ready!

I hope I've given you a selection headache for what you intend to grow next, I honestly can not praise these two strains enough so far. Even the small bud of C99 that I picked off a week ago(2-3 weeks early) blew my head off. I just can't wait for the finished product 

Edit; I've seen that you've got G13 Labs Gigabud in your sig, how is that? I've been looking at that one for a while(purely for the name haha) but not seen many reviews or anything. Could you shed some light on what it's like/how it's growing? Thanks.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Mar 13, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> GHS are renowned for providing it's massive consumer base with garbage, occasionally you might find something worth keeping or cloning etc, but it's quite the rarity these days. You'll find a lot of their seeds or genetics to be inferior or complete rip offs of the original strains. Such as Amnesia Haze, White Widow, White Rhino etc. I believe the reason GHS went down hill is because one of their better breeders left them, or at least that's one of the many opinions that I've read, it also seems the most viable.
> 
> If you're looking for good cheap budget seeds, try Female Seeds, I bought a 4 pack of C99 and a 4 pack of Lemon Kush from them and have had nothing but stellar results so far. Being new to growing I naturally made mistakes and messed up the germination process of 2 C99 seeds but the other two are horribly frosty and although they're not very stinky, what smell they do let off is deliciously pleasant and smells like a perfectly ripe grapefruit, the two I have seem to be the same pheno, which is fantastic as it's the Grapefruit pheno, yummy!! It's also got the most insane trichome production I've ever seen
> 
> ...



Seed selection is the biggest headache of farming FULLSTOP lol.

As for the Gigabud its only 14 days old or so so not much to say apart from she`s alive and well.
I have plenty of seeds for now but I think my next purchase will be some sort of diesel, but my next inline is Dutch Passion Orange Bud


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 13, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> Seed selection is the biggest headache of farming FULLSTOP lol.
> 
> As for the Gigabud its only 14 days old or so so not much to say apart from she`s alive and well.
> I have plenty of seeds for now but I think my next purchase will be some sort of diesel, but my next inline is Dutch Passion Orange Bud


Dutch Passion is another to steer clear of from what people say. I have a 2 Durban Poison by them which was given to me, I'm reluctant to bother with them as my friend did one of the seeds before handing them over to me and he had all sorts of problems with it. Deficiency after deficiency according to him and once he fixed all that, it turned out to be a male, not a hermie, a male... I got them for free so I may use them for experimenting like LST or something which I've not tried yet.

Diesels are good though, I've got Strawberry D-Lite on my hit list from Sagarmatha seeds as well as the apparent Sour Diesel from Humboldt Seed Organisation. I get that SD is clone only, but in the UK clones are not exactly easy to obtain, unless it's UK Cheese or Exodus Cheese.


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Mar 13, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> Dont worry some strains dont like this method of growth, Ive only been on this route for a few grows and so far I found this:-
> 
> Dinafem White Widow = Good
> Big Buddha Cheese = Good
> ...


I was thinking of switching back to veg for a while but its a month in from seed. I fimmed the bottom two leaves and then cut them all the way off. I may have stressed it a bit too. I have another one though! Its only at 2.5 weeks so maybe I should veg for a bit huh? Here is my other og at 2.5 weeks


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 13, 2013)

Peezo lo gro said:


> I was thinking of switching back to veg for a while but its a month in from seed. I fimmed the bottom two leaves and then cut them all the way off. I may have stressed it a bit too. I have another one though! Its only at 2.5 weeks so maybe I should veg for a bit huh? Here is my other og at 2.5 weeks
> 
> View attachment 2566826


Just carry on doing what you're doing mate. My first 4 plants all needed to be chopped, 1 got too big(should have LST) one just died , no idea how probably my own fault, 1 hermied because of a magnesium def and I didn't fix it in time and the other my dog decided to chew up.


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Mar 13, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Just carry on doing what you're doing mate. My first 4 plants all needed to be chopped, 1 got too big(should have LST) one just died , no idea how probably my own fault, 1 hermied because of a magnesium def and I didn't fix it in time and the other my dog decided to chew up.


Man I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## nameno (Mar 13, 2013)

No wire went to radioshack & wally world. I checked the trics some amber in top,middle,and lower places.I'm not going to overcook this time.They are what they are.


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 13, 2013)

Peezo lo gro said:


> Man I am sorry to hear that.


Indeed, but that's what happens when you come unprepared!  I learned my lesson, something I seem to be good at is learning from mistakes


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 13, 2013)

Week 6 of flowering


----------



## thatsmessedup (Mar 13, 2013)

^^those are very nice!!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 13, 2013)

*(Romulan x Blueberry) x Romulan*...Day 53 from seed/Day 24 Flower


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 14, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> ^^those are very nice!!


thanks mate, I going to start the next batch in the next week


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 14, 2013)

So all the pistils are turning orange on all 3 of my flowering plants, they're about 50/50 white/orange, so now I've just got to keep an eye on the trichs, not long now hopefully


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 14, 2013)

The pistls will receed into the bud the calaxs will swell and the sugar leaves will have a tint to them, probably a couple of weeks left


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 14, 2013)

I see so many nice sexy pics since my last post geeesh guys pretty fucken nice....Lights on today i will post some og kush bagseed im experimenting with, was gonna put a stinging nettle with her for a companion plant but thats next grow. This time i went 5 kosher kush, 1 freebie bean smells like a white pine tree i have no clue what it is to be honest, ill let you guys see her pics later this afternoon. Ive noticed all my og kushs tend to be smaller in yield till around week 5-6-7 then they fillin and kick serious ass till harvest in my tent anyways!


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Mar 14, 2013)

My D9L Sativa House (reg) showed sex today..

It was a fucking male 




 oh well..

I have a TH Seeds Critical Hog (fem) soaking now ready to go in soil


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 14, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> The pistls will receed into the bud the calaxs will swell and the sugar leaves will have a tint to them, probably a couple of weeks left


Aye, I'm excited! 

As soon as the lights went out last night I have a quick peak to see how they were getting on and there were very little brown pistils, I opened my door this morning at lights on and the smell... omg! It was like someone smashed my face into a massive grapefruit, unreal smell. Then I had a look at her and noticed the majority of pistils turning brown/orange. So it went from about 10% brown to around 50% brown in 12 hours


----------



## nameno (Mar 14, 2013)

hs,those you got soon to be done-when did you start them? I think we may have started about same time? I germinated 1/1/2013 dropped them in the water & they cracked within 48 hours. I wanted about 3 more weeks. I been looking at trics just for pratice,but looked yesterday & all the amber that I want low,med,high. Don't know what to do,so I changed to clear PHed water. I never have flushed,so I don't know how long to leave the clear water in there. The worst part is no picture it didn't happen! I got a funeral to go to catch ya'll later Peace & many heavy buds to everyone.


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 14, 2013)

nameno said:


> hs,those you got soon to be done-when did you start them? I think we may have started about same time? I germinated 1/1/2013 dropped them in the water & they cracked within 48 hours. I wanted about 3 more weeks. I been looking at trics just for pratice,but looked yesterday & all the amber that I want low,med,high. Don't know what to do,so I changed to clear PHed water. I never have flushed,so I don't know how long to leave the clear water in there. The worst part is no picture it didn't happen! I got a funeral to go to catch ya'll later Peace & many heavy buds to everyone.


approximately 16 weeks since they were put in the paper towel. I had a few problems and they took a while to get going properly so most will probably get done in 11-14 weeks.

Now that I've got my canna coco 50L medium I should be ok. I was just using a random no-name compost from the local garden center, which is probably why I had the slow growth


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 14, 2013)

Quick ? If i start some plants 12-12 and at about 3 weeks old put them outside under the sun do you think they will revert back to veg or continue flowering. Ive never grown outside before but will be for the first time this year so very excited abou that. This is roughly the light ours of where i am

*



































































 









JFMAMJJASONDMax Daytime Temperature (°C)




Min Night-time Temperature (°C)




Hours of Sunshine (Daily)




Hours of Daylight (Daily)




Heat and Humidity Discomfort




Days with some Rainfall




Monthly Rainfall (mm)




UV Index (Maximum)




Sea Temperature (°C)














JFMAMJJASOND
​




*


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Mar 14, 2013)

They will eventually revert back to veg.


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 15, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> They will eventually revert back to veg.


Ahhh what a cunt lol. Are the seedlings likely to die if I start them straight outside in mid April


----------



## supchaka (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't see why they would if they don't freeze. I have some seedlings vegging now, one will go outside when they big enough and I have to choose. Looking forward to that!


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 15, 2013)

The seedlings definitely won't freeze as It rarely goes below 10 at night now


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 15, 2013)

Do you think that a 15l airpot would be big enough final pot??


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Mar 15, 2013)

I would think you'd be ok outside, but I'm no outdoor pro.


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 15, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> I would think you'd be ok outside, but I'm no outdoor pro.


No me neither, first attempt for me. I suppose if it is too small the airpots do allow for an easy transplant.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Mar 15, 2013)

I tried an outdoor grow last year and it failed because of the bastard slug and snail invasion we had because of the shitty U.K weather.

I started them off indoors and moved them outside to a mini greenhouse from argos, after they matured I threw them in a mint bed for stealth and well the rest is history really.
I used slug pellets and ripped up cans but the fuckers still munched em, anyway heres a few pics I dug up online.

They were* OG Kush, Fruity Chronic Juice, Eva Seeds Veneno, MK Ultra and an Easy Ryder *I started mine in March btw.

Best of luck


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 15, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> I tried an outdoor grow last year and it failed because of the bastard slug and snail invasion we had because of the shitty U.K weather.
> 
> I started them off indoors and moved them outside to a mini greenhouse from argos, after they matured I threw them in a mint bed for stealth and well the rest is history really.
> I used slug pellets and ripped up cans but the fuckers still munched em, anyway heres a few pics I dug up online.
> ...


They are hidden in there quite well lol 
Im in Spain now and will be growing on my terrace so hopefully slugs and that won't be a problem


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Mar 15, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> They are hidden in there quite well lol
> Im in Spain now and will be growing on my terrace so hopefully slugs and that won't be a problem


Should be fine then mate out there.

Here`s a little inspiration for ya, this is how its done lol.

Budman is a legend.

[video=youtube;qaajzN17P-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaajzN17P-0[/video]


----------



## supchaka (Mar 15, 2013)

That guy is kinda irritating.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Mar 15, 2013)

Here are my 3 girls 2 weeks from pistil (assuming 3 weeks of flowering)


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 15, 2013)

supchaka said:


> That guy is kinda irritating.


That's exactly what I though in all honesty lol.


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 16, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> Should be fine then mate out there.
> 
> Here`s a little inspiration for ya, this is how its done lol.
> 
> ...


If can produce anything like that i'll be a happy bunny


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 16, 2013)

Here's a few nice shots of the Kiwi(which will be coming down in the next few days) Kandy kush, white widow x blueberry, dog and lemon


----------



## zVice (Mar 16, 2013)

How you getting on with the dog ? Is it the s1 or bx?
did she throw any nanners?



Serial Violator said:


> Here's a few nice shots of the Kiwi(which will be coming down in the next few days) Kandy kush, white widow x blueberry, dog and lemon


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 16, 2013)

zVice said:


> How you getting on with the dog ? Is it the s1 or bx?
> did she throw any nanners?


I grew dog og last month all 8 popped were phenomanol ladies i didnt have the nanners issue d and others warned me about, except on two that i had unintentionally stressed with a cold floor and soil ph imbalance. I have a deep blue cross im all over trying as soon as these kosher kushs show me there potential!


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 16, 2013)

zVice said:


> How you getting on with the dog ? Is it the s1 or bx?
> did she throw any nanners?


No nanners as of yet and easy to grow up until a couple of weeks ago when it got a cal/mag issue but i think its prone to that anyway. I think its the bx but not a good choice for 12-12, out the 2 plants i might get 1 oz mybe a little more although it does look very nice


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 16, 2013)

Good to see you about Del


----------



## Woogsan (Mar 16, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> Here's a few nice shots of the Kiwi(which will be coming down in the next few days) Kandy kush, white widow x blueberry, dog and lemon



Hi SV, what's the average height of your plants in 12/12 fs, I just had my 1st female bagseed today, pics soon.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Mar 16, 2013)

Woogsan said:


> Hi SV, what's the average height of your plants in 12/12 fs, I just had my 1st female bagseed today, pics soon.


I was hoping someone would asnwer this question. My girls are 15-18" and I feel like they will only make it to 2' which has me worried about the yield.


----------



## zVice (Mar 16, 2013)

wasn't sure how to say this without sounding like a dick, but yeah your plants are tiny dude
not sure what went wrong, maybe they not getting enough light



BBbubblegum said:


> Here are my 3 girls 2 weeks from pistil (assuming 3 weeks of flowering)
> View attachment 2570446View attachment 2570448





BBbubblegum said:


> I was hoping someone would asnwer this question. My girls are 15-18" and I feel like they will only make it to 2' which has me worried about the yield.


these are bit younger than yours..












EDIT: they are only about a foot, but have had some training to keep them low.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2013)

It's really nice to hear the Dog seems to be working out for everyone. 

For S.V..... Dog Outdoor. Basically one plant in that shot. Lower 2x4 is about 6' in the air.


And Spain is somewhat close to California weather wise (depending on what area you in): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mediterranean_climate

EDIT: apologies this has nothing to do with 12/12 f.s. I don't drop too much off topic stuff, so I'm allowed once in a while I think . lol

EDIT 2: These plants were not grown by me. I fuckin wish. I grow tiny plants in comparison, in my tiny closet.


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 16, 2013)

Woogsan said:


> Hi SV, what's the average height of your plants in 12/12 fs, I just had my 1st female bagseed today, pics soon.


Well my critical mass is only barely 12" tall but my kandy kush and lemon skunk would of been 2-3 feet if i hadn't lst'd them, maybe bigger. One of the colas on the kandy kush is 14" long


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> It's really nice to hear the Dog seems to be working out for everyone.
> 
> For S.V..... Dog Outdoor. Basically one plant in that shot. Lower 2x4 is about 6' in the air.
> View attachment 2571676View attachment 2571677
> ...


Cheers Jig, i do have a few dog beans left and after seeing that monster you might of persuaded me to try it outside. Ithink im going to do a Auto flower critical mass a regular CM, Kiwi skunk as its a lovely smoke and 
1 other im unsure about yet. If i do a dog and it fucks up, i can always blame you lol
Also not 12-12 but just got the first elecy bill through and the other half has said i can set another tent up as is pretty low so i will be doing a scrog grow on top of the other. Have wanted to do a scrog in a while.


----------



## Woogsan (Mar 16, 2013)

Well, at last my "African Sativa" bagseed from a friend has shown sex after 23 days so 1 female, the other one to show yet, took 24 days to show(front right 6 inch plant), the other 2 small ones are GH Superbud from 2 x fem seeds but I may pull them as I read somewhere they are not good for 12/12, too much Indica I suppose but I might keep them in small pots to see what they do, AK48 fem seeds next looking to go 12/12 from seed perpetually.

So, I'm in guys, great thread!! 

Using CFL x 408w in total, [email protected] and [email protected] so a 3 to 1 mix really


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 16, 2013)

your sativa should get fairly large. Ive done the ak48 before with great results, usually 2-3 oz a plant. I wouldn't get rid of the superbud unless it look a bit runty, you never know it might surprise you


----------



## Woogsan (Mar 16, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> your sativa should get fairly large. Ive done the ak48 before with great results, usually 2-3 oz a plant. I wouldn't get rid of the superbud unless it look a bit runty, you never know it might surprise you


I think I'll LST the sativa as the ones in the background had 3 weeks of 20/4 at the end of my auto grow and they really have stretched lol!, limited to my stealth cupboard which fits 6x5L pots in max. I like the airpots you use and can fit appx 9x3L of those in there so it looks like thats the way forward and lollypopping maybe? Depends on strain I suppose and trial and error to a degree until I find some strains that do well in there.
Looking forward to AK48, they get planted appx 5th April, what was your time from seed to harvest? as I can plan a little with that..


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 16, 2013)

not sure about the timings check my grow out it'll be in there, usually around 13 weeks give or take. I would definitely advise doing kiwi skunk, Del suggested it and its definitley a winner 12-12


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 16, 2013)

The airpots are definitely worth getting. You can grow in smaller pots due to them air pruning the roots, i use 6L pots


----------



## Woogsan (Mar 17, 2013)

Woogsan said:


> Well, at last my "African Sativa" bagseed from a friend has shown sex after 23 days so 1 female, the other one to show yet, took 24 days to show(front right 6 inch plant), the other 2 small ones are GH Superbud from 2 x fem seeds but I may pull them as I read somewhere they are not good for 12/12, too much Indica I suppose but I might keep them in small pots to see what they do, AK48 fem seeds next looking to go 12/12 from seed perpetually.
> 
> So, I'm in guys, great thread!!View attachment 2572012
> 
> Using CFL x 408w in total, [email protected] and [email protected] so a 3 to 1 mix really


Good news, the Sativa on the left showed her sex today, very happy!


----------



## Smiffy2k9 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi guys, this is my first time doing 12/12 from seed. Iv done other grows successfully but this has me stumped. Hopefully i can be pointed in the right direction. First of my set up, 1.5foot x 1.5foot cupboard,250w hps,5liter pots,currently 2plants, (ww x bb, nirvanas ice) 1s 8weeks old 1s 4weeks,temps around 27'c.Now the problem im experiencing is non existance of flowers, the plants arnt even throwing out pistols, my cupboard is completly light proof btw. I havnt change my bulb in 3years, and its been running just about every day for those 3years could this be the problem.


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 18, 2013)

Smiffy2k9 said:


> Hi guys, this is my first time doing 12/12 from seed. Iv done other grows successfully but this has me stumped. Hopefully i can be pointed in the right direction. First of my set up, 1.5foot x 1.5foot cupboard,250w hps,5liter pots,currently 2plants, (ww x bb, nirvanas ice) 1s 8weeks old 1s 4weeks,temps around 27'c.Now the problem im experiencing is non existance of flowers, the plants arnt even throwing out pistols, my cupboard is completly light proof btw. I havnt change my bulb in 3years, and its been running just about every day for those 3years could this be the problem.[/QUOTE
> Might be time for a new bulb but i doubt thats the problem, it just won't throw out as many lumens as a new bulb.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Mar 18, 2013)

_*Big Buddha Cheese, 73 Days FS, 42 Days Of Flower*_














​


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2013)

Smiffy2k9 said:


> Hi guys, this is my first time doing 12/12 from seed. Iv done other grows successfully but this has me stumped. Hopefully i can be pointed in the right direction. First of my set up, 1.5foot x 1.5foot cupboard,250w hps,5liter pots,currently 2plants, (ww x bb, nirvanas ice) 1s 8weeks old 1s 4weeks,temps around 27'c.Now the problem im experiencing is non existance of flowers, the plants arnt even throwing out pistols, my cupboard is completly light proof btw. I havnt change my bulb in 3years, and its been running just about every day for those 3years could this be the problem.


Try giving them 48 hours dark...


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 18, 2013)

the kiwi came down today,77 days from seed but probably could of gone another week


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello peeps, its really good to see you are keeping the 12-12 from see dream alive. Some wicked growing happening here. ive been saying for the last few years that i was going to breed my bubblebomb again.... well im actually doing it at last, just seeded a bud on a bubblebomb and a hi tension with a male kiwi skunk.. seeds are already forming... plus i got 2 bubblebomb males, 1 thc male and 1 big bomb male to use. Will be throwing some pics up of my girls later tonight.


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 18, 2013)

Don't know if its due to this thread but there's a shit ton of people doing 12-12 now. The kiwi is some lovely smoke as well


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> Don't know if its due to this thread but there's a shit ton of people doing 12-12 now.


because as Delboy said they know it makes sense Rodney.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 18, 2013)

This is one of the last of my bubblebombs, got 3 fems and 2 males. ive seeded this one which grew with twin colas. new pics tonight looking much more meaty.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Mar 18, 2013)

Very nice, you are the main reason that pushed me to 12/12 FS after 6 or so years of growing.

Nice to see you return to the biggest 12/12 From Seed thread I've found on the interwebs.

Good luck with the breeding to


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 18, 2013)

del66666 said:


> because as Delboy said they know it makes sense Rodney.


That's why I started lol


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 18, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> Don't know if its due to this thread but there's a shit ton of people doing 12-12 now. The kiwi is some lovely smoke as well


Where can I acquire this "Kiwi Skunk"? It sounds interesting


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 18, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Where can I acquire this "Kiwi Skunk"? It sounds interesting


attitude, SOS have them I think. Kiwi skunk by kiwi seeds


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 18, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> attitude, SOS have them I think. Kiwi skunk by kiwi seeds


Ah, excellent, thanks muchly!

Are the feminized ones good to use or should I get the regulars? I'd rather not have to use regs until I've a little more experience.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Mar 18, 2013)

Pics 1 and 2 show 1 week of growth. They are still stretching. Little bud porn on the last pics. Chop is set in 5 weeks.


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 19, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Ah, excellent, thanks muchly!
> 
> Are the feminized ones good to use or should I get the regulars? I'd rather not have to use regs until I've a little more experience.


In think they have both


----------



## Woogsan (Mar 19, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Ah, excellent, thanks muchly!
> 
> Are the feminized ones good to use or should I get the regulars? I'd rather not have to use regs until I've a little more experience.


Picknmix sells them in singles too..reg or fem


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2013)

heres the bubblebomb with 1 seeded bud....


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 19, 2013)

del66666 said:


> heres the bubblebomb with 1 seeded bud....


Do you still flower under 1000w


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2013)

and this is high tension with one bud seeded by a kiwi skunk...


----------



## lilday456 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey HELP , this is about the third week almost, I'm starting to notice SLIGHT droopiness in the lower leaves... is this normal? In the pic you can see the kind of "dip" in the 2 bigger lower leaves... it might be completely fine... BUT IF this is a problem, I wanted to catch it as early as possible and how to correct this please! Other than that the plant is looking quite good IMO. Quick replys are greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> Do you still flower under 1000w


yes mate still using a 600 and 400 in my cab.


----------



## mrblu (Mar 19, 2013)

i think il try some 12/12 from seed in my flower room with some freebies i got. inspiring thread


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2013)

lilday456 said:


> Hey HELP , this is about the third week almost, I'm starting to notice SLIGHT droopiness in the lower leaves... is this normal? In the pic you can see the kind of "dip" in the 2 bigger lower leaves... it might be completely fine... BUT IF this is a problem, I wanted to catch it as early as possible and how to correct this please! Other than that the plant is looking quite good IMO. Quick replys are greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance
> View attachment 2576484


looks ok to me mate..


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2013)

mrblu said:


> i think il try some 12/12 from seed in my flower room with some freebies i got. inspiring thread


as long as they are good freebies..


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 19, 2013)

You do some fantastic work Del, I'm envious of such talents.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Mar 19, 2013)

Del! Long time no see broseph.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> You do some fantastic work Del, I'm envious of such talents.


all luck mate....however i also do some craptastic work..but i hide them in the cellar.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Del! Long time no see broseph.


Hello mate i trust all is good with you....


----------



## Woogsan (Mar 20, 2013)

Just got my 3 litre airpots in, repotted the sativa bagseed female, 24 deg C and 50 RH


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 20, 2013)

sup delboy, long time


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 20, 2013)

week 7 of flowering.
I think the dogs,critical mass, ww x b and sour cream will be coming down in the next week, just waiting for the trics to go a little cloudy,kandy kush is packing on the weight also the lemon is starting to pack it on aswell.
I'll be planting the next batch tomorrow


----------



## zVice (Mar 20, 2013)

is this the dog?

you should blow your pics up and label them 
keen to know what is what?



Serial Violator said:


> week 7 of flowering.
> I think the dogs,critical mass, ww x b and sour cream will be coming down in the next week, just waiting for the trics to go a little cloudy,kandy kush is packing on the weight also the lemon is starting to pack it on aswell.
> I'll be planting the next batch tomorrow


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 20, 2013)

yeah that one of them and looks very nice just not enough. I know,i would if i could but can't seem to figure that out lol.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2013)

mantiszn said:


> sup delboy, long time


Hello mate, i still look in on occasion just to see if everyone is playing nice. You still busy growing, what you got on the go? im looking forward to having some new crosses to try out. Looks like this 12-12 from seed might really take off..


----------



## zVice (Mar 20, 2013)

I do it slightly differently cos using external hosting
But read someone say that when you add the image it has a thumbnail if you click on it then it gives you the option to go full size. Maybe someone can chime in and correct me

edit: to make your pic bigger I clicked it right click open in new page then copid the URL back into the IMG tag, pain but it works



Serial Violator said:


> yeah that one of them and looks very nice just not enough. I know,i would if i could but can't seem to figure that out lol.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Mar 20, 2013)

del66666 said:


> Hello mate i trust all is good with you....



Not bad at all...chugging right along with my 12/12 experiments. FIM. Topping, LST, Supercropping, Clones, Flowering clones...etc


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Mar 21, 2013)

*Big Buddha Cheese Day 75 FS 45 Of Flower

*Sorry about the shitty picture quality but you can get an idea of how she looks, should be down very soon, I had about 20% cloudy to clear trics 3 days ago so I`m having another look later today to see what progress she`s made, a true stinker too 

















EDIT**** She`s coming down today after checking her trics shes starting to amber up so its bye bye time for her.


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 21, 2013)

Just planted the next lot, this time round we have exo cheese, Kaliman cheese , cheese, Burmese Kush, white widow, blue widow connie Chung, original amnesia and diese. Decided to do critical mass, dog Kush and kiwi outside


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Mar 21, 2013)

_*Continued from last post...*_


























Next inline for the chop is GHS The Doctor in a couple of weeks.

These came in the post for me this morning too...


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 21, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> _*Continued from last post...*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmm tastey looking cheesy bud


----------



## Troybis6996 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey guys its been a long time since i have updated anything on the blue dream due to work reason. 

She was harvested on the 6th of feb 8.5 weeks due to my ballast shit it self dont know why so i had to chop her down a week early. 
i let the buds hang dry until the steams cracked then put into a mason jars or a mason jar for curing. i had my first smoke of her last night after 35 days of curing and i can see why this is a very popular strain. let me know what you guys think any advice is good. sorry the pics are not the best quality


----------



## Troybis6996 (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't think your alowed to advertise on this page buddy. @ ebaneward


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Mar 22, 2013)

Your not, all 6 of their posts read the same... Like a good stoner I reported the post


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Mar 22, 2013)

hahaha Goood Stonerrrrr x


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Mar 22, 2013)

&#8203;As you can see the BBC is down and curing, so up next will be GHS The Doctor, clearly this strain doesnt like 12/12 FS as shes tiny but throwing trichomes all over the shop more so than the Cheese did, I`m not expecting much of her maybe 14g dry if I`m lucky.
















So that brings me onto the Gigabud that was transplanted into the the 5L pot the cheese was in, the seedling you can see in the white pot is the Critical Hog and the other seedling in the orange pot is the Orange Bud.


----------



## trueg115 (Mar 22, 2013)

Does anyone here have a perpetual grow going with 12/12? All in the same tent?


----------



## supchaka (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks like ill be back in this neck of the woods more often. Going 12/12 fs again with regular seeds. Got a cockgobble of seeds starting in party cups. Ill be making a new thread soonish


----------



## Woogsan (Mar 22, 2013)

2 x fem GH Superbud 12/12fs, one showing pistils after 24 days, pretty small but we'll see what they do.


----------



## thatsmessedup (Mar 22, 2013)

Troybis6996 said:


> View attachment 2580873


that little jar is 155g... must be some really dense bud! good job!


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 22, 2013)

Here are some pics of my Lemon Kush which is about 6 weeks into flowering and really starting to fatten up now.



She's a really nice plant, I've had absolutely no problems with her, she suffered two horrible transplants and also, one of her main colas bent in half as I was moving her(she got stuck under the light).

My favourite thing about her though, is that she smells like a Lemon cheese cake, or lemon ice cream. It's a creamy lemon smell anyway, I think I should use carbon filters for growing this, because my neighbour has been asking if I've been baking lemon deserts haha. I just said no it's the floor cleaner and she seems to believe it lol


----------



## Clink78 (Mar 23, 2013)

Yoyo, here's a couple of pics of my 2 lollipops, 7 weeks since first pistils showed, 5 inches tall. I didn't use any nutes to see if I could grow good weed with just soil and water. I can't explain why they are so small though, I grew a C99 without nutes up to the 2nd week of flowering and she was much taller than these... Both girls are Sam the Skunkman's Mixed seeds x Skunk/Haze #1. How much longer do you reckon they will go? thanks


----------



## JW5681 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi all

This is my first post in this thread but I've been a avid reader for sometime so thanks to everyone for the info !!!

I've just finished trimming my 2 AK-48 plants and they are drying as I speak. They had been grown under a 600w hps in Bio Bizz all mix soil and I know there are lots of Variables but I wonder what would be considered a respectable yield to get off them

Thanks


----------



## zVice (Mar 23, 2013)

what is the wet weight?




JW5681 said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my first post in this thread but I've been a avid reader for sometime so thanks to everyone for the info !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 23, 2013)

i was getting between 2-3 oz a plant but had 10 under a 600. Anything above 2 and you've done alright. AK 48 needs a really good cure to bring the full fruity flavor out.


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 23, 2013)

Clink78 said:


> Yoyo, here's a couple of pics of my 2 lollipops, 7 weeks since first pistils showed, 5 inches tall. I didn't use any nutes to see if I could grow good weed with just soil and water. I can't explain why they are so small though, I grew a C99 without nutes up to the 2nd week of flowering and she was much taller than these... Both girls are Sam the Skunkman's Mixed seeds x Skunk/Haze #1. How much longer do you reckon they will go? thanks
> 
> View attachment 2582716View attachment 2582719


well looks alright for having no food and probably a couple of weeks left


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 23, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Here are some pics of my Lemon Kush which is about 6 weeks into flowering and really starting to fatten up now.
> 
> View attachment 2581831View attachment 2581832View attachment 2581833
> 
> ...


looks nice and healthy


----------



## mantiszn (Mar 23, 2013)

it just may lol 
nothing at the minute, taking a break, still have plenty left from the last lot

you should start your own 12-12 fs line of genetics, peeps would eat em up



del66666 said:


> Hello mate, i still look in on occasion just to see if everyone is playing nice. You still busy growing, what you got on the go? im looking forward to having some new crosses to try out. Looks like this 12-12 from seed might really take off..


----------



## BBbubblegum (Mar 23, 2013)

Here is a week of growth. Week 4 now.


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 24, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> looks nice and healthy


Thanks, it's about the only one which I haven't had any problems with haha. I had a slight PH issue earlier in flower but that was because I forgot to leave my tap water for 24 hours before using.


----------



## Troybis6996 (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah got some really nice bud of her I was quiet surprised even tho she was chopped a week early and good quality smoke. 
This is my first grow at 12/12 and it really fuckn worked awesomely I am going do a gorilla grow in sommer this year with a few different strains and will defently be trying this 12/12 method again over the winter.


----------



## bongwater830 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm liking this 12X12 from seed thing! Currently growing autoflowers but am "chompin at the bit" to try this little ditty. Can you talk about pot size with this method as it relates to spread and yield. Thanks in advance!  bongwater


----------



## StealthAssassin (Mar 25, 2013)

I am thinking of going 12-12 from seed for my next grow. I want a sativa that will fit in my small grow cupboard, and was thinking of going 12-12 with a really good sativa strain. Do you think I would be able to keep it to under 50cm? I grow in soil indoors, just one plant at a time for personal use.


----------



## Troybis6996 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey mate I just started out in small pots size of a normal coffee cup then transplanted to a 4 gallon pot after 3 weeks. I have seen people on here get 2oz from a full grow just out of a 1 gallon pot so it depends on the strain and your capability to control that root ball. A little advanced for me but just thought I would atleast give you a little advice I have always been told you can learn somthing of the most stupidest cunt in the world so I hoped this helped a little. But it is a very good idea of growing I don't think it would work with all strains but with some strains it works awesomely


----------



## Troybis6996 (Mar 25, 2013)

And while I'm thinking of it and on my computer I will say this 12/12 from seed thread is like a bible everyone new should go back to page 1 and read! there are so many good growers and so many great ideas and people are willing to help 
on this thread it is unbelievable and you can get so so much information that has already been posted about this method. Weither it's from pots sizes to strains that worked well and strains that have not liked this method this is just full of great info. I keep going threw this thread over and over again because you can never know to much.


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 25, 2013)

bongwater830 said:


> I'm liking this 12X12 from seed thing! Currently growing autoflowers but am "chompin at the bit" to try this little ditty. Can you talk about pot size with this method as it relates to spread and yield. Thanks in advance!  bongwater


I use 6L airpots, other use 10L standard pots and some have gone up to 7 gallon pots with super soil but alot depends on the pheno with doing 12-12 for yield. The dog kush have just come down and hasnt given me half as much as one branch on my kandy kush but does look like killer smoke


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 25, 2013)

Troybis6996 said:


> Hey mate I just started out in small pots size of a normal coffee cup then transplanted to a 4 gallon pot after 3 weeks. I have seen people on here get 2oz from a full grow just out of a 1 gallon pot so it depends on the strain and your capability to control that root ball. A little advanced for me but just thought I would atleast give you a little advice I have always been told you can learn somthing of the most stupidest cunt in the world so I hoped this helped a little. But it is a very good idea of growing I don't think it would work with all strains but with some strains it works awesomely


going tobe a squeeze but with alot of training you should be able to keep it under50cm. Just start lsting it from around 2 weeks old


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 25, 2013)

Here's the white widow x blueberry and dog kush


----------



## Troybis6996 (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Woogsan (Mar 25, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> I use 6L airpots, other use 10L standard pots and some have gone up to 7 gallon pots with super soil but alot depends on the pheno with doing 12-12 for yield. The dog kush have just come down and hasnt given me half as much as one branch on my kandy kush but does look like killer smoke


Hey SV do you dump your runoff from the airpots?


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 25, 2013)

No I just it evapourate. But it's not all that humid where I am at the moment, if it was I probably would


----------



## Woogsan (Mar 25, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> No I just it evapourate. But it's not all that humid where I am at the moment, if it was I probably would


I did notice that the base of the airpot its slightly raised, I am wondering if some sort of wick system would be a help?


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 25, 2013)

I think del was bottom feeding for a bit but I might be wrong


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 25, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> I think del was bottom feeding for a bit but I might be wrong


Yeah I remember him saying something along the lines of "I just leave some milk in the tray for them" or something similar.


----------



## nameno (Mar 25, 2013)

SV & hsfkush both ya'll doing it right. I found my camera wire,so I'll post when I go lights out. I am not proud of the looks,but they still better than where the wire was. It was still plugged in the p/c junk on the bar covered the other end up.LOL Must be time to clean up 'round here.Peace


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 25, 2013)

Ive read that 4 times and still dont understand it lol


----------



## bongwater830 (Mar 25, 2013)

I completely agree! I find myself reading some threads over and over if there are no new posts. Priceless information from serious, thinking people. Thanks to all for keeping this old hippie current.
 bongwater


----------



## bongwater830 (Mar 25, 2013)

Man! This is one of those "slap yourself in the forehead" moments! When I found decent autoflowers, I thought it was the best thing since sliced bread for small spaces, and I could have been doing 12X12 from seed all along! You never get too old to learn something. Thanks!  bongwater


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 26, 2013)

I started off doing autos ,it's basically the same just using less light


----------



## nameno (Mar 26, 2013)

SV,I got a problem with communication,I was saying yours & hs plants looked good to me. I had been looking for the wire for the camera,went in the city twice to buy 1,could not find 1. Came home & found it plugged into the p/c covered up with junk on the bar. My plants don't look that good but I wanted to put a picture up now I got to learn to do it again. I didn't want to explain it all but I might as well,I got in a serious motorcycle wreck in '85,now I'm noticing I don't think the same,so sorry.Peace.


----------



## Woogsan (Mar 26, 2013)

Just cracked an AK48 fem seed from Nirvana, hopefully she will sprout ok and be a seedling, 12/12 fs of course, looking at 12 weeks from seed so it will follow in the perpetual way, pics when it starts growing ok.


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 26, 2013)

i am running some papaya kush(2)...some goof balls, and 5 other strains...but these were put into 12/12 3 weeks from cracking their shell..(all 12)


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 26, 2013)

here...they are


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 26, 2013)

nameno said:


> SV,I got a problem with communication,I was saying yours & hs plants looked good to me. I had been looking for the wire for the camera,went in the city twice to buy 1,could not find 1. Came home & found it plugged into the p/c covered up with junk on the bar. My plants don't look that good but I wanted to put a picture up now I got to learn to do it again. I didn't want to explain it all but I might as well,I got in a serious motorcycle wreck in '85,now I'm noticing I don't think the same,so sorry.Peace.


Thanks mate. Sorry ti hear about your accident, motor bikes are so dangerous, everyone i know who rides has had some sort of accident on there bike, usually other drivers pulling out in front of them.


----------



## Woogsan (Mar 26, 2013)

I hear you too, had a bad bike crash in 92 and ended up on a drip for 9 days could of lost my leg, far safer this weed growing game lol!


----------



## Woogsan (Mar 26, 2013)

Has anyone checked out the new Cherry Bomb from Bomb Seeds yet? Just seen it in Pick n Mix seeds and thinking about trying it with some big bombs


----------



## zVice (Mar 26, 2013)

evening boys and girls

here's some dog














and some blou pit








nearly 5 weeks


----------



## Javadog (Mar 26, 2013)

While it is not precisely 12/12/ from seed, I did flip my clones after only one week.

This:


Turned into this, at 6.5 weeks:


Take care,

JD

P.S. Oh yeah, AK-47 and Somango


----------



## bongwater830 (Mar 27, 2013)

All the best to you brother! Don't worry....just keep thinking! - One Love - bongwater


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey guys, quick question. I've had my Lemon Kush in flower for quite some time now and last night, I was under the impression that it was ready to be chopped due to it's inflated calyx, receded brown/orange pistils and that amber glow on a lot of the trichomes.
This morning, I open up the grow room door and just see a mass of white hairs all over the Lemon Kush flowers with new calyx growth. It's not foxtailing or at least I don't think it is because it's not growing in any certain direction, it's all over. My first initial thought was "nanners" but then I looked properly and saw they were hairs.

Could anyone possibly suggest a finishing frame? Maybe a week or a few days or longer. I'm just getting a little impatient now ¬_¬ lol.


----------



## nameno (Mar 28, 2013)

hsf,I don't know, my problem was opposite, the trics kept turning amber but the buds didn't look right. I took the middle stalk first then every other day took another,the smell started to wane so I brought it all in. I let some go to long once all the smell went away and the high wasn't so good,I did not want to do that again.Hope for ya the best!Peace


----------



## Woogsan (Mar 28, 2013)

Hsf, I'd go with the majority of the trichs being cloudy with some amber, depends on you what effect you want, 50/50 cloudy/amber for couchlock and less amber for cerebal high, if the rest of the bud looks ready then it probably is.


----------



## zVice (Mar 28, 2013)

this tends to happen with longer flowering sativa dominant strains
it is not 12-12 specific

it's probably just new growth, difficult to say without pictures

judgement should be made on the entire plant so overall ripeness

some sativas can just keep flowering for months, if you see 5-10% amber get ready to take her down.



hsfkush said:


> Hey guys, quick question. I've had my Lemon Kush in flower for quite some time now and last night, I was under the impression that it was ready to be chopped due to it's inflated calyx, receded brown/orange pistils and that amber glow on a lot of the trichomes.
> This morning, I open up the grow room door and just see a mass of white hairs all over the Lemon Kush flowers with new calyx growth. It's not foxtailing or at least I don't think it is because it's not growing in any certain direction, it's all over. My first initial thought was "nanners" but then I looked properly and saw they were hairs.
> 
> Could anyone possibly suggest a finishing frame? Maybe a week or a few days or longer. I'm just getting a little impatient now ¬_¬ lol.


----------



## lilday456 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey, just looking for some info here, are the white things (circled red in the pics) white pistils? AKA signs of a female? or are they something else? the plant is just over 1 month old and is 12/12 from seed.


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 28, 2013)

zVice said:


> this tends to happen with longer flowering sativa dominant strains
> it is not 12-12 specific
> 
> it's probably just new growth, difficult to say without pictures
> ...


It's an indica dominant strain and if I'm being honest, it looks exactly like the picture of Black Domina that Sensi use on their seed packs.

It looks exactly like that ^^


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 28, 2013)

Woogsan said:


> Hsf, I'd go with the majority of the trichs being cloudy with some amber, depends on you what effect you want, 50/50 cloudy/amber for couchlock and less amber for cerebal high, if the rest of the bud looks ready then it probably is.


I'm definitely game for couch lock, I love that feeling of complete and utter laziness.



This is the trichomes on the buds, they're all cloudy, but on the sugar leaves there are a lot of amber trichomes. I think I'll just keep a daily note of the trichomes until it's around 50/50 or as close to.


----------



## zVice (Mar 28, 2013)

guess the same thing can happen on indicas too.
not sure why I thought it would be sati leaning


hsfkush said:


> It's an indica dominant strain and if I'm being honest, it looks exactly like the picture of Black Domina that Sensi use on their seed packs.View attachment 2590401
> 
> It looks exactly like that ^^


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 28, 2013)

zVice said:


> guess the same thing can happen on indicas too.
> not sure why I thought it would be sati leaning


It's no worries. I'm not entirely sure on the genetics myself, I have 4 of them growing but this is the one I'm really looking forward too. It's not going to be the biggest of yields, but it spent the majority of it's life in a 2litre bottle. 
The other one which is flowering is definitely more sativa and is about 46 inches tall, I topped it and well, I have 5 main tops from the point they were topped, 2 very large, 2 large and 1 pathetic thing which I just chopped down to stop it from embarrassing its self. It's producing huge amounts of flowers though and it looks like a good two or three weeks yet. But the yield looks like it's going to be good. I'm estimating 2 ounces which for what I'm growing with, is pretty exceptional.


----------



## Woogsan (Mar 28, 2013)

What sort of height/width is the Lemon Kush hsf? I'm interested in trying it if my cab is big enough, I do like a citrus tasting smoke I must admit.


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 28, 2013)

Woogsan said:


> What sort of height/width is the Lemon Kush hsf? I'm interested in trying it if my cab is big enough, I do like a citrus tasting smoke I must admit.


Well, the one in the 8 litre pot is the more sativa looking pheno, it got to 46 inches tall before it finally stopped stretching. I think you could probably get it smaller as this was all part of my first grow operation, so my inexperience could have played a part in it's monstrous size. She also has a lot of foliage and at around mid flower(today), I had to support one of her main tops due to the weight of her. It'll be interesting to see what the final out come is. As stated in the above post, I think it's going to have 2 ounces when fully dry. At this moment in time, she smells like fresh lemon juice, but you have to really put your nose into her to really get a good sniff.

The more indica pheno is a lot shorter at 19 inches tall but she spent most of her life in a 2 litre bottle, but was shifted to a 5 litre pot just after she finished stretching. She smells like a lemon syrup or a lemon tart or something along those lines, it's a real strong smell as well, I open the grow room door and it's like someone throwing a lemon pie at your face.
I'm not expecting a huge yield off of her, simply because of her size and what a hard life she's had. Twice the transplanting was a complete disaster, then she had one of her tops bend in half through my own clumsiness and she's had a PH issue in early flowering. But she's going strong and I'm proud of her. Such a resilient little plant!


----------



## zVice (Mar 28, 2013)

Reported as spam


----------



## Javadog (Mar 28, 2013)

That poster is burning bridges....that crap-post has appeared on several threads this morning.


----------



## Woogsan (Mar 29, 2013)

There must be some bud porn, Del??


----------



## zVice (Mar 29, 2013)

bit of dog frost


















herm bitch dead now
















Woogsan said:


> There must be some bud porn, Del??


----------



## BBbubblegum (Mar 29, 2013)

zVice said:


> bit of dog frost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine are at the same point. When are you harvesting?


----------



## zVice (Mar 29, 2013)

It's an 8-10 week strain and she's 5 weeks
Probably about another 4 weeks. Might let her go longer




BBbubblegum said:


> Mine are at the same point. When are you harvesting?


----------



## zVice (Mar 30, 2013)

these just arrived


Electric Cool Aid Frost Brothers (Freebie)
Chocolate Chunky Munky F2 Frost Brothers
Glo Mixed Pack Magilla (Freebie)
Pakistan x 18 x (Nepal Indica) Cannetics Genetics (Freebie)
Cherry Bomber vs CR Eskobar (Freebie)
Mango Haze vs CR Eskobar (Freebie)
Lady Cane F3 Eskobar
Holy Princess Eskobar
























that one chunky munky bean is a proper nut, it's huge


----------



## Woogsan (Mar 30, 2013)

zVice that's a good load of freebies, where did they come from?


----------



## nameno (Mar 30, 2013)

zVice-looks good. That is the frost I was trying to describe without a picture,people were telling me it was pm. Ilike it smoking it or just looking.Peace
PS can't wait to see the chunky monkey.!


----------



## zVice (Mar 30, 2013)

just frost fella, trichomes 
it's extremely difficult to diagnose issues without pictures

hoping the chunky will be good, its Deep Chunkolate x Outlaws Gorilla Grape



nameno said:


> zVice-looks good. That is the frost I was trying to describe without a picture,people were telling me it was pm. Ilike it smoking it or just looking.Peace
> PS can't wait to see the chunky monkey.!


cannazon woogs, great peeps, good genetics, excellent prices and of course awesome freebies 
my last order with them I ended up with more free seeds than one's I had actually paid for, go figure

some of the freebies are usually from lesser known breeders or newer upcoming breeders

got my jaws gear off there in an auction, starfighter f2's and also chemberry which is a true blueberry x chemd 4 I believe.



Woogsan said:


> zVice that's a good load of freebies, where did they come from?


----------



## Woogsan (Mar 30, 2013)

Just made my order for beans, low budget so only 2 x fem Big Bomb and 2 x fem Cherry Bomb both by Bomb Seeds, Cherry Bomb is new and grows short and has Big Bomb genetics but with a cherry flavour and redding of leaves in flower so hopefully it will fit in my cab.
My sativa bagseed fems have really stretched and the 2 Superbud are starting to fill out, 1 pheno having small leaves one big..
AK 48 not germing too fast..


----------



## xp0c (Mar 30, 2013)

Here are my latest 12/12 from seed.
The small one grew slow in the soil it was in, and showed sex at 18 days. She's about two weeks since first pistil.
The bigger one had the main cola snap off the same week she showed sex. She's about 3 weeks since first pistil.


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 30, 2013)

for all you 12-12 what make it better then a short veg then a flip just curious.


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 30, 2013)

backyardagain said:


> for all you 12-12 what make it better then a short veg then a flip just curious.


Inevitably, you'll get more bud if you veg your plants, regardless of how many weeks you veg for. 12/12 from seed is just like doing auto's, meaning it's quicker than standard , 1 simple light cycle and it will naturally produce less.

Although, some have done some spectacular grows which would rival a 1 month vegged plant for yield, especially Del.

I also think I read somewhere that someone got just under 7 ounces from a single plant using 12/12 from seed. I'd assume this was just 1 plant under a high wattage bulb though, as I think it's near impossible to do that with less than 400w's of MH/HPS. But then again, you tend to read a lot of bullshit on the internet, so it probably falls into that category. Most people yield around 1-2oz per plant.


----------



## backyardagain (Mar 30, 2013)

yeah i mean i have a 4x4 set up and was thinking of setting back up my 2x2 for testers possibly breeding project and maybe trying new techniques out to see what will maximize quality and quantity 

thanks for the quick reply back also


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 31, 2013)

backyardagain said:


> yeah i mean i have a 4x4 set up and was thinking of setting back up my 2x2 for testers possibly breeding project and maybe trying new techniques out to see what will maximize quality and quantity
> 
> thanks for the quick reply back also


No worries, I'm sure there are more technical differences too, like the way the plant grows for me is a little different, slower than usual growth before showing sex, slimmer plants meaning the branching isn't as wide as a vegged plant. But that's for me anyway, could be different for many others.


----------



## OldLuck (Mar 31, 2013)

Green crack and wifi in cups @6 wks


----------



## munchies7 (Apr 1, 2013)

well i cant say the same thing about 12/12 and vegging.. i think if u veg 3-4 weeks ui have same results if u just 12/12 in a 8-10 Liter pot ur plants not only depend of photosynthesis but also their space to grow, just like any other thing, exmpl if u raise a cocodrile in a 1x1 space it wont grow it will remain small.. if u jgive him a lake he will be 3 meters tall  if u want perpetual harvest 20-28 grams per plant go 1 litter pot although i have to water them daily it keeps me busy i dont have much to do


----------



## zVice (Apr 1, 2013)

fuck i wish i didn't have much to do and needed something to keep me busy



munchies7 said:


> well i cant say the same thing about 12/12 and vegging.. i think if u veg 3-4 weeks ui have same results if u just 12/12 in a 8-10 Liter pot ur plants not only depend of photosynthesis but also their space to grow, just like any other thing, exmpl if u raise a cocodrile in a 1x1 space it wont grow it will remain small.. if u jgive him a lake he will be 3 meters tall  if u want perpetual harvest 20-28 grams per plant go 1 litter pot although i have to water them daily it keeps me busy i dont have much to do


----------



## thatsmessedup (Apr 1, 2013)

munchies7 said:


> if u raise a cocodrile in a 1x1 space it wont grow it will remain small..


Thats very interesting if true.


----------



## lowblower (Apr 1, 2013)

12/12 is less damaging to the environment, less expensive and less bait if your worried about temperatures in winter (heat signals), or electricity companies bein nosey. A sativa will stretch nicely too. Plus you can go perpetual 12/12 FS so its good if you only got one room. I think the best thing though, would be to keep a seperate 100w veg room to maintan clones in if possible


----------



## supchaka (Apr 1, 2013)

While it sounds good...

5.1.6	Do caimans only grow to the size of their enclosures? 


No, this is a myth. Perhaps it originated through unscrupulous dealers looking for ways to convince potential owners to part with their cash, but regardless of its origin it is not true. All crocodilians grow to be very large animals compared to many other reptile species. Even dwarf caimans, at 4 feet long, are a fair sized animal to try and house properly. The idea that a caiman can be kept small if the cage is also kept small is a seriously flawed idea. Even in a small cage, a caiman will continue to grow until its movement is eventually hindered. Continued growth will result in deformed limbs, snout and tail as the body tries to increase in size naturally. This is extremely cruel and results in a stunted and unhealthy caiman with a seriously compromised lifespan. The caiman must be provided with enough space for comfortable movement on both land and in water, or you should perhaps consider a stuffed crocodile toy instead.


----------



## munchies7 (Apr 1, 2013)

Heres a little of my 12/12 thats 1 week max ago one of them looking weoird like rot root or lyk overwatering keeping an eye on her but i think shell make it ofc the otheres looking ok some kinda yellow going on coz truly i was a lil buzy and lazy about feeding but now im feeding them the way they should and they looking better posting pics on a week this well be like 2to 3 days in... they took 20 days to flower high temps i think thats what caused fast fl;oweriong not complaining tho, i want fast fast i have 600w limate only using 400w on my closet tallest in tht time 14 inches smallest 11 and i think they were not all flowering

BTW this will be an organic grow if i go better i switch even tho this is my 4th grow and i think i would get better anyway...


----------



## munchies7 (Apr 1, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> Thats very interesting if true.


ofc its true... lol


----------



## munchies7 (Apr 1, 2013)

supchaka said:


> While it sounds good...
> 
> 5.1.6 Do caimans only grow to the size of their enclosures?
> 
> ...


no men ive seen in on tv and on my school they had some and they were very small my friend took one of their babys and put it on a pool XD it grew small too.. its not a myth it is true just as true as ants were bigger oldays coz of ho2 its pretty much the same if u let ur body stretch it will to the maximium just lyk if u go to the gym and not, u go to the gym u gain muscle u dont or u get fat or u wont nail squat , same sh1t goes to natural life, grow a cat indoors and a cat outdoors u will see the diference


----------



## munchies7 (Apr 1, 2013)

Grow plants indoors grow plants outdoors u get the results my friend


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 1, 2013)

munchies7 said:


> Grow plants indoors grow plants outdoors u get the results my friend


Well, it's not all down to the amount of space they're put in. It's also down to the amount of nutrition they get. And with plants, the strength of the light they're given. 

You can put a Cannabis plant in the UK during the summer time and I bet it doesn't get as big as a plant in California. I grew a Super Silver Haze outdoors and it got to around 5ft tall. I will guarantee that a SSH in Cali will exceed 11ft tall.
And besides, you can still get an 11ft tall plant in a 5ft space, just use extreme LST, so your argument becomes invalid then.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 1, 2013)

Forgot I'm back in this club too! 7 days old reg seeds. Peacock, skunky monkey, young cooter, mama dude... Shit no ones growing commercially


----------



## backyardagain (Apr 1, 2013)

hell my 125w cfl comes tomorrow ill just build a tiny clone chamber then do 12-12 from seed till i find something i want to keep around.


----------



## munchies7 (Apr 1, 2013)

yueah my arguments became invalit if u do lst on outdoors it will become bigger ur jsut trying to said diffrent things about summoner on one side and wintoer on the other im saying INDOORS AGAINST OUTDOORS not outdoors summer/winter time thats a WHOLE difernet thing Different time of growing VEG/FLOWRING i would jsut say hey ima veg with floro 300 feet away and hps 20 inches with coooltube.. zzz


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 1, 2013)

munchies7 said:


> yueah my arguments became invalit if u do lst on outdoors it will become bigger ur jsut trying to said diffrent things about summoner on one side and wintoer on the other im saying INDOORS AGAINST OUTDOORS not outdoors summer/winter time thats a WHOLE difernet thing Different time of growing VEG/FLOWRING i would jsut say hey ima veg with floro 300 feet away and hps 20 inches with coooltube.. zzz


Hmmm... May I ask if you're drunk? I don't mean to offend but I don't understand much of that.

And I would assume that given you confused "summer" with "summoner" I guess you play League of Legends or something?


----------



## Javadog (Apr 1, 2013)

I always wonder the same thing....but then it occurs to me that perhaps
we are not dealing with a native English speaker.

If not, then, yeah, not quite "5 by 5" was it?

:0)

JD


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Apr 2, 2013)

Here`s my little perpetual 12/12 FS Garden, oldest being the GigaBud @ 34 days old.


----------



## Lanegreen (Apr 2, 2013)

hey decided to show my first 12/12 from seed these are my 2 girls View attachment 2598109View attachment 2598110


----------



## xp0c (Apr 2, 2013)

Lanegreen said:


> hey decided to show my first 12/12 from seed these are my 2 girls View attachment 2598107View attachment 2598109View attachment 2598110


Looking good man. I hope they get nice, and fat for you


----------



## munchies7 (Apr 2, 2013)

yes im not native american but i also was on my phone so it gets hard to write, can u speak 4 languages? if not then STFU


----------



## Lanegreen (Apr 2, 2013)

xp0c said:


> Looking good man. I hope they get nice, and fat for you


Thanks man I decided to try 12/12 from seed cuz I got a girl now that I vegged and it killed my light bill right now I got them under 75 watt cfl 5000k and a 60 watt 2700k but I plan to put it under the t5's I have 2 2ft t5s with reflector kit


----------



## Javadog (Apr 2, 2013)

munchies7 said:


> yes im not native american but i also was on my phone so it gets hard to write, can u speak 4 languages? if not then STFU


No offense intended bro. You appear to be firing on all cylinders now. :0)

As to foreign languages, I only speak two well, but have been around enough
to know how to say "Not really" in more than four. lol

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Apr 3, 2013)

munchies7 said:


> yes im not native american but i also was on my phone so it gets hard to write, can u speak 4 languages? if not then STFU


Chill out mate, no one here`s out to offend !!!!


----------



## lowblower (Apr 3, 2013)

DURBAN POISON (dutch passion) w/ LSTLST




CRITICAL (royal queen)




LEMON SKUNK (dna) and in the cup is my backup 'KABRALES' (blimburn seeds). lemon is lookin a bit sick; scrawny and speckled  may have to do a lil swap within the next couple days.


----------



## lowblower (Apr 3, 2013)

for some reason I can't use the 'return' button on my keyboard :-/. Anyway these girls are all on 12/12 from SEED this time lol It must be around 16 days already. The Durban is showing sex and is growing like crazy!


----------



## lilday456 (Apr 4, 2013)

My plant has been on 12/12 from seed, is just under 5 weeks old and has just started yellowing from the bottom up!  is that anything to do with nitrogen, heat stress? or what? This LITERALLY started overnight, only one leaf was slightly yellow and when i checked them today, the one which was first yellow is completely dead and the discoloration appears to be spreading up the plant!!!  Please give any help you can... One thing i did notice was the soil was very dry, i gave it a good amount of water, but does anyone think maybe under-watering was the cause of this? anyway, please help, thanks in advance!


----------



## xp0c (Apr 4, 2013)

lilday456 said:


> My plant has been on 12/12 from seed, is just under 5 weeks old and has just started yellowing from the bottom up!  is that anything to do with nitrogen, heat stress? or what? This LITERALLY started overnight, only one leaf was slightly yellow and when i checked them today, the one which was first yellow is completely dead and the discoloration appears to be spreading up the plant!!!  Please give any help you can... One thing i did notice was the soil was very dry, i gave it a good amount of water, but does anyone think maybe under-watering was the cause of this? anyway, please help, thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 2600457


Looks like she could use a small dose of nutes. Try 1/4 strength or maybe a bit less at first, and work your way up over time.
When the soil is dry the plant cannot get any of the nutrients available so maybe thats why it happened so quick.


----------



## TheSmokeyBandit (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey guys let me start off by saying great thread, I've really been enjoying the read. I'm about to start my first grow with a 3x3 tent and 600w HPS. I plan on doing 12/12 from seed and just have one question before I start.

I see a lot of you plant in smaller pots then keep upgrading them to larger ones! Is there a reason for this? Should I start with a smaller pot and keep upgrading or just start it in the larger one? 

Sorry if this is a bad question, just curious. And was the last thing I wanted to know before I start.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 4, 2013)

I upgrade once, from party cups after they sex into their final home. Saves on space and dirt, although I reuse the male dirt anyway.


----------



## lilday456 (Apr 4, 2013)

xp0c said:


> Looks like she could use a small dose of nutes. Try 1/4 strength or maybe a bit less at first, and work your way up over time.
> When the soil is dry the plant cannot get any of the nutrients available so maybe thats why it happened so quick.


Okay thanks man, I'll run to the store tomorrow to get some, I gave it a little extra water today and the drooping leaves have perked up now, the bottom yellow one is getting slightly greener, so there's only the one dead leaf that's a nuisance. Thanks again!


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 4, 2013)

lowblower said:


> for some reason I can't use the 'return' button on my keyboard :-/. Anyway these girls are all on 12/12 from SEED this time lol It must be around 16 days already. The Durban is showing sex and is growing like crazy!


you using IE ??s
if so go to "my rollitup"
click on "general settings" on the left side
scroll down to the fourth option from the bottom and you'll see this...

[h=3]Miscellaneous Options[/h] Message Editor Interface: 

 Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing
 Basic Editor - A simple text box
 Standard Editor - Extra formatting controls
 When posting messages to the forums or other members, there are three interface types available to you. The simplest of these is a simple text box, while the last is a fully-fledged WYSIWYG editor, which allows you to format your text as you want it and see the results immediately.

Depending upon the capabilities of your web browser, you may not be able to use all of these options. If you experience problems when posting messages, try switching to a different interface type.





choose "basic" and wala !! you're back in the game 

and great looking plants everybody ... you've inspired me to try a couple 12/12 from seeds


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Apr 5, 2013)

*Big Buddha Cheese Smoke Report*









Well from seed to harvest took 10.8 weeks and 7.5 weeks of actual flower, yielding 23 grams dry, she was an easy grow and loved being fed late in flower, I found her to be easy going grow wise, but without blowing my own trumpet I think now Iv`e dialed in my set up my last few grows have been a walk in the park. Trichome production set in early on her and she also ambered up quick, I took her down at 25% Amber 75% Cloudy, under the scope now after being cured she`s almost 50/50.


As far as the smoke goes, I`m a little disappointed tbh, dont get me wrong its nice but not what I was expecting after being told about her and the fact a friend of mine has been running clones from mums for years.


Kinda like when you see a movie trailer that looks good but the film itself is a slight let down.


That being said the high is nice but not clear enough for me it feels a little dirty, meaning the cerebral side of it... A real intense mind fuck and brain ramble sets in for 20 minutes and then you slowly float down into feeling similar to like your on a come down from class A, hard to explain really but not my cup of tea, long gone are the days of getting really fucked but if that`s your thing *Big Buddha Cheese* wont disappoint.


After a few joints you can feel couch lock setting in and the calmness returns as you get use to the high, playing ya xbox or ps3 is out of the question until your brains calmed down, C.O.D is almost impossible for me when on the first hit, its too intense lol.


Taste wise lovely and smooth with blueberry undertones, the cheesy scent and taste is there but not as prominent as I thought it would have been but remember it was a single strain and I had no choice regarding phenotype.


9/10 for ease of grow
7/10 for taste
7.5/10 for the high (not being my cup of tea lets it down a bit)


Give her a shot if you like the intense smack ya bitch up feeling, I would have loved this strain in my 20`s out clubbing or having sessions with mates but I`m touching 40 now and prefer a cleaner high, personal thing I suppose.


I will try other Big Buddha strains in the future but I`m in no hurry to do so.










​


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 5, 2013)

Here's the Kandy Kush and lemon skunk which will be coming down tomorrow, i reckon the k k will be my biggest yielder to date.
in jars are the C M, dog, ww x b and sour cream


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Apr 5, 2013)

Chuck us a nug of each please SV 

Looking real nice enjoy ya sticky fingers tomorrow


----------



## CaliforniaTHC (Apr 5, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> Chuck us a nug of each please SV
> 
> Looking real nice enjoy ya sticky fingers tomorrow


Hey man reading your sig you have a perpetual 12/12 from seed? How are you doing this? Buying seeds over and over again or are you taking clones? If you are able to take clones on 12/12 from seed I am in!


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 5, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> Chuck us a nug of each please SV
> 
> Looking real nice enjoy ya sticky fingers tomorrow


anytime bruva, i am looking forward to seeing how much the K K yields, i think i'll be very happy boy. The lemon skunk has also packed it on in the last few weeks.
The dog kush is very strong, almost tastes like resin, definitely not a day time smoke unless all you want to do is nothing. 
Out of 16 of the new batch all popped but 3 didn't make it, the connie chung which was the biggest and best looking seed popped first and was doing fine then i went away for a few days and when i got back it hadn't managed to pop the seed casing off so that died and also 1 of the dog kush and 1 of the kaliman cheese sprouted then died.

I also have a mate who's going to be giving me trimmings from 66 plants so i'll be doing alsorts of hash making with that. What do you think i should do?? Cheapest and easiest way


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Apr 5, 2013)

All from seeds mate, but I'm in the process of setting up a DP90 for mums and clones. Should be up in a few weeks fingers crossed.

The GDPs were supposed to be saved but the fem to male ratio is really poor of late with the new strains. 

So I'm taking my time getting it sorted until I decide what I want strain wise and whether or not I get T5s or another led for it.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Apr 5, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> anytime bruva, i am looking forward to seeing how much the K K yields, i think i'll be very happy boy. The lemon skunk has also packed it on in the last few weeks.
> The dog kush is very strong, almost tastes like resin, definitely not a day time smoke unless all you want to do is nothing.
> Out of 16 of the new batch all popped but 3 didn't make it, the connie chung which was the biggest and best looking seed popped first and was doing fine then i went away for a few days and when i got back it hadn't managed to pop the seed casing off so that died and also 1 of the dog kush and 1 of the kaliman cheese sprouted then died.
> 
> I also have a mate who's going to be giving me trimmings from 66 plants so i'll be doing alsorts of hash making with that. What do you think i should do?? Cheapest and easiest way


I'd go bubble hash with that amount of trim, that'll be worth the investment of the bags and a cheap ass electric whisk if ya don't have one already.


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 5, 2013)

yeah i was thinking bubble but also the dry ice way just to see the difference. might make some canna butter but i imagine it'll stink the house out cooking it up. Never tried making hash before


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 5, 2013)

What micron bag do i need?? or shall i just get the set?


----------



## zVice (Apr 5, 2013)

matt rize is a member here
look him up, he knows what he's doing

[video=youtube_share;e_wlN4cSmbY]http://youtu.be/e_wlN4cSmbY[/video]



Serial Violator said:


> anytime bruva, i am looking forward to seeing how much the K K yields, i think i'll be very happy boy. The lemon skunk has also packed it on in the last few weeks.
> The dog kush is very strong, almost tastes like resin, definitely not a day time smoke unless all you want to do is nothing.
> Out of 16 of the new batch all popped but 3 didn't make it, the connie chung which was the biggest and best looking seed popped first and was doing fine then i went away for a few days and when i got back it hadn't managed to pop the seed casing off so that died and also 1 of the dog kush and 1 of the kaliman cheese sprouted then died.
> 
> I also have a mate who's going to be giving me trimmings from 66 plants so i'll be doing alsorts of hash making with that. What do you think i should do?? Cheapest and easiest way


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 5, 2013)

Went to Amsterdam over the weekend for a stag do and fuck me its expensive out there 10-15 euros a g for weed and 7 euros for a single vodka and it was fucking cold. I ended up smoking white widow as it was 10 e a g, the last time i was out there last year i must of tried 8 different strains and wasn't impressed with any of them


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 5, 2013)

zVice said:


> matt rize is a member here
> look him up, he knows what he's doing
> 
> [video=youtube_share;e_wlN4cSmbY]http://youtu.be/e_wlN4cSmbY[/video]


Cheers mate, ive watched some of his vids before but may be a good idea to brush up


----------



## zVice (Apr 5, 2013)

he does volume, so may help
he's using a washing machine for agitation, but seen people using power drills with hook attachments and other things 



Serial Violator said:


> Cheers mate, ive watched some of his vids before but may be a good idea to brush up



running clones and mums is all good when you've found some keepers, but I love popping s33ds
love buying s3ds, sitting with over 300 at the moment, worked out that'll last years (for me anyway).. there's plenty of breeders out there that don't charge ridiculous prices for quality genetics or if you're that cheap just make your own.

for me personally love growing something new every time, trying, tasting and finding new phenos, yeah sometimes they're shit.. but not as shit as smoking the same thing day in and day out, that gets old quickly.



CaliforniaTHC said:


> Hey man reading your sig you have a perpetual 12/12 from seed? How are you doing this? Buying seeds over and over again or are you taking clones? If you are able to take clones on 12/12 from seed I am in!


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Apr 5, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> Went to Amsterdam over the weekend for a stag do and fuck me its expensive out there 10-15 euros a g for weed and 7 euros for a single vodka and it was fucking cold. I ended up smoking white widow as it was 10 e a g, the last time i was out there last year i must of tried 8 different strains and wasn't impressed with any of them


Amsterdam has become extremely commercial, I've been 7 or 8 times over the years and have noticed the change, or it's the fact we grow green just as good as the hype of Amsterdam leads you to believe 

Buy the kit it's worth the investment and very easy to do.



zVice said:


> he does volume, so may help
> he's using a washing machine for agitation, but seen people using power drills with hook attachments and other things
> 
> 
> ...


I know where your coming from, they do say variety is the spice of life.

I also haven't really found a strain I'd be happy with every day apart from Dinafems White Widow.

The hunt continues, until then I have a few more seeds to get through, I've got a UBC Chemo sent to me from Canada last year that I'm looking forward to doing soon.


----------



## lowblower (Apr 5, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> Here's the Kandy Kush and lemon skunk which will be coming down tomorrow, i reckon the k k will be my biggest yielder to date.
> in jars are the C M, dog, ww x b and sour cream


£1.50 a jar u can't go wrong can ya  I got a couple of these myself! Lovely buds u got there too mmmmmmm tasty....oh wait im not actually tasting it *wipe drool from lip*


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah i picked up a load of them. 
Kandy Kush thats just come down


----------



## djwimbo (Apr 6, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> Yeah i picked up a load of them.
> Kandy Kush thats just come down


pic #2 looks like the far right arm is gesturing with a middle finger.


----------



## zVice (Apr 6, 2013)

shark shock and a cheese cross





























blue pit and dog


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey Vice, what do you think of the dog kush?? Im not sure i like it, the taste especially and im all about the flavor. To me it tastes just like resin, it is a very strong smoke but it must be a first for not to like the taste of some decent smoke. Maybe the flavor will change will a good cure.


----------



## zVice (Apr 6, 2013)

not sure yet, still growing 
it looks decent enough, starting to frost up

from what I've heard it's very heavy hitting, think what you tasting is the diesel, its a ECSD x OG (think?)
have you had diesel strains before? definitely not for everyone

I usually prefer fruity strains as opposed to fuel taste (unless its lemon pledge fuel), but thought would give it a try anyway

the blue pit is a jake blues cross I believe, its a bit more sweet leaning but can still see a slight dog influence

both of them are looking and smelling nice, but won't know how they smoke for another month at least.


If the taste is bugging you maybe try take a bit of the dog and water cure it, it will cure it quickly and should tone down the harsh taste.







Serial Violator said:


> Hey Vice, what do you think of the dog kush?? Im not sure i like it, the taste especially and im all about the flavor. To me it tastes just like resin, it is a very strong smoke but it must be a first for not to like the taste of some decent smoke. Maybe the flavor will change will a good cure.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 6, 2013)

It is funny, but I remember thinking the same thing when 
I first tried a diesel breed. (lord...seems like 15 years ago)
I was impressed with the strength, but it tasted rather nasty.

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 7, 2013)

Ah good im glad its not just me then. I prefer the fruity flavors as well, i'll just leave it jarred for a month or so, see if that does anything for it(probably make the diesel taste stronger)


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 7, 2013)

I had some starwberry diesel a coupe of years ago but that was lovely and ive tried new york diesel and just plan old diesel, nothing has ever tasted like this


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 7, 2013)

Lemon skunk which came down yesterday


----------



## nuckyt (Apr 7, 2013)

I'd like to start following this thread. I've been doing 12/12 from seed for lack of a veg room. Here's my Vanilla Kush fem 5 weeks from seed. I topped it at three weeks and trimmed all the bottom branches off a few days ago. It's in Canna coco and I'm feeding Canna A-B 1/4 TO 1/2 strength every watering. So far so good its a few feet high and it stinks lol. It does have fem pre flowers. Its under a 400 watt hps.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice avatar.


----------



## zVice (Apr 7, 2013)

Quick snap blue pit


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 8, 2013)

zVice said:


> Quick snap blue pit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SunGro2000 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi I'm new here and I like this method so I'm giving it a try since yield is not the #1 goal here...I've grown a little indoors, but mostly outdoor monster plants.

I have Northern Lights Special, Diesel Lowryder, and Sweet Dreams growing. After 2nd week the non-autos (NLS and Sweet Dreams) will go to 12/12. Hoping to get an OZ per plant, in organic soil (says feeds plants for 3 straight months) and I may add a tiny bit of liquid bloom nutes later on. Size of space is around 3 feet deep 5 feet long, but I'll be upgrading the size of the area soon once the plants are started. 250 watt HPS, 100 watts of CFL and another 168 watts of cfl (says it's equal to 600 watts though).

I'll let them go to seed, probably with a male Diesel Lowryder and females of all 3. Any other males will just be culled I guess. And Probably the next harvest I'll add 1 or 2 600 watt electronic HPS/MH lights (the kind where it will automatically detect which bulb is running).

I'm guessing the resulting cross will be a short stout autoflower strain? And maybe some will not autoflower.


----------



## Anotherlover (Apr 8, 2013)

Made a experimental heat pad for germinating seeds (40 watt heat pad with a 5 to 50'c thermostat)
Tested it on some bag seed.
5 out of 6 germed.

I stuck them straight into my flowering room thanks to this fascinating thread as an experiment.

Thanks guys, love the inspiration


----------



## nuckyt (Apr 8, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Nice avatar.


 Lol he loves it in there


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 8, 2013)

I germ mine in jiffy pellets in two roasting trays, one on top of the other near a radiator. Nothing fancy at all and I get 99.9% success rate


----------



## nuckyt (Apr 8, 2013)

Vanilla Kush, Shackzilla, Killing fields, Hercules, Snow White, Liberty Haze, and Black Jack!


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 8, 2013)

I keep trying to grow some more vanilla Kush but the last 2 have been runts, the first one I grew I got 5.5oz but I did veg it for 6weeks and lst it


----------



## Woogsan (Apr 8, 2013)

I germ my seeds in paper towel in a tupperware box wrapped in a towel for darkness on top of my Sky box lol, it gets 24C there and 90% success usually but my last 2 AK48 didn't germ, also my last seed order didn't arrive normal 1st class post so I'm stuck now with no beans, I live on an island so it's hard to get them in......


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 8, 2013)

Woogsan said:


> I germ my seeds in paper towel in a tupperware box wrapped in a towel for darkness on top of my Sky box lol, it gets 24C there and 90% success usually but my last 2 AK48 didn't germ, also my last seed order didn't arrive normal 1st class post so I'm stuck now with no beans, I live on an island so it's hard to get them in......


You should look into crossing some of your own bean


----------



## nameno (Apr 8, 2013)

I germ with a cup of water with 2 tsp of weak groc store bought peroxide. Cover it with saran wrap & 24 - 48 hrs done.


----------



## munchies7 (Apr 8, 2013)

i germ on papel towel with 2 plates one on top of the other 2 to 3 days later they all ready to plant and they all sprout, its not complicated AT ALL... ofc papel towel dont have to be that wet... or that dry...


----------



## bongwater830 (Apr 8, 2013)

nameno said:


> I germ with a cup of water with 2 tsp of weak groc store bought peroxide. Cover it with saran wrap & 24 - 48 hrs done.


Peroxide? Can you please elaborate? Peace...bongwater


----------



## Woogsan (Apr 8, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> You should look into crossing some of your own bean


Yes looks like a plan, got african sativa bagseed and Superbud, might be good??


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 8, 2013)

many many ways to germ i have germed in water 
in paper towels till crack then to cup 
in cd case till seedlings standing on edge so tap goes straight down 
in dirt from the beginning

i always use a heat pad and controller
with a ziplock for humidity

but i have a question for th 12/12 from seed gang 
how long does it tak at 12/12 from seed to see pre show 
how long for plant to think it is supposed to flower 
a month would be my guess but i never tried it 

I an I


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Apr 8, 2013)

i would think those questions to be strain specific also enviromental issues would play a role im guessing, but hey im just a hick gardener off a reservation not an expert like some here lol!


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Apr 8, 2013)

&#8203;Still no sign of the Phantom Cookies yet and the Blue Lemon Thai couldnt shed its husk so Iv`e helped it along a little but maybe too late, The Orange Bud was transplanted today into an 6 litre pot and its her 1st day of flower.


----------



## lowblower (Apr 8, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> many many ways to germ i have germed in water
> in paper towels till crack then to cup
> in cd case till seedlings standing on edge so tap goes straight down
> in dirt from the beginning
> ...


my Durban showed in about 15 days


----------



## Javadog (Apr 8, 2013)

bongwater830 said:


> Peroxide? Can you please elaborate? Peace...bongwater


I wonder if this would be the chemical equivalent to scuffing up the seeds...along
with the obvious sanitizing of the water?

Typically H2O2 is a killer of things.

JD


----------



## nameno (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't know the reason why it works. I got it from SS1 and it worked so good I just keep doing it,mainly because it's so quick, over night lots of time does need to be dark & warm.Peace


----------



## nameno (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey Javadog how do you get that blue box with what Bongwater said in it to post ?


----------



## zVice (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey Dwez, depends on a few things, have had strains show sex as early as 18 days and as late as 40. 
Personal average would be around 30 days.




Dwezelitsame said:


> many many ways to germ i have germed in water
> in paper towels till crack then to cup
> in cd case till seedlings standing on edge so tap goes straight down
> in dirt from the beginning
> ...


----------



## ricky1lung (Apr 8, 2013)

nameno said:


> Hey Javadog how do you get that blue box with what Bongwater said in it to post ?


Use the "reply with quote" button at the bottom right of the post you want to quote.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 8, 2013)

My peacocks would show at 18 days on the nose


----------



## bongwater830 (Apr 8, 2013)

del66666 said:


> i dont think we are saying its better...............but if you dont have room for trees...............if you want things kept simple.............if you want to save the planet and use less electric.........if you still want good quality and quantity ...........if you want to go perpetual..........if you want to use reg seeds and find the sex asap ...then 12-12 from seed fits the bill.


Precisely! I only grow for personal use (and social sharing) and I don't like to run out. One can have more variety and avoid wasting a lot of time on something that turns out just to be "O.K." 12/12 till the cows come home! Peace...bongwater


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 9, 2013)

munchies7 said:


> yes im not native american but i also was on my phone so it gets hard to write, can u speak 4 languages? if not then STFU


Actually, I can speak 3 languages fluently and I can communicate reasonably well with another 4 languages. Can you speak 7 languages to a reasonable level, including English? If not, then please, pipe down and keep your hair on. I even stated I didn't mean to offend, I was genuinely curious. You could have said "sorry my phone is bad for typing" and that would have suffice. It's not like I called you a spastic or anything offensive.

But alas, you're behind a monitor and keyboard, therefore you assume yourself to be some kind of Piety who is untouchable. It's such a keyboard warrior approach and it's rather boring.


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 9, 2013)

Just a quick update, no pics unfortunately, but I chopped my Lemon Kush about 9 days ago, unfortunately I dried it out too quick and it tastes like absolute shit but fucking wow is it strong!

When you smoke a joint at 11PM and the next thing you know, you're waking up at 7AM on your smoking room floor with dribble down your chin, you know for a fact that it's dank shit!


----------



## nameno (Apr 10, 2013)

hsf, Man that is great 7 languages, I still grunt and point. What a way to expand your mind.With my communication problems I find that amazing. Congrats. Peace


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Apr 10, 2013)

So Iv`e transplanted the _*Critical Hog*_ into another pot but I ran out of medium so its around a litre short of the 6 litre pot its now in, Iv`e also decided air pots are way to fucking messy for me, the water pisses out the sides no matter how slow you water, I`ll use them for outside if I decide to throw a couple out this year or whatever. I`m not saying their shit, so many grows prove their not but for me to pull my girls out the loft and water them in the bath is a mission and not the best with 3 kids around, plus over the years I`ve lost 2 dropping them !!!!​

This seasons chilies have started to pop up so they`ll be put into their own pots when the times right.


The *GDP Candyland* is doing well and dare I say it if it turns out to be male I`m going to keep it, I`ll put outside and collect the pollen for a little seed production but only if it turns out with the vigour and node spacing I need for my grow area. But its going to be a nice female so we`ll see about that 


Moving onto the *Orange Bud* she`s taken really well to the transplant and has started a growth spurt.


The _*Gigabud*_ is also starting to stretch up a little and open up a bit, I`ll be doing a little LST as normal when the times right, she`s also starting to stink so its good to know my CFs doing its job.


The *CH9 Blue Lemon Thai* will probably die, I had to remove its husk and it`s ended up having little or no cotyledon, but its still growing and its 1st leaf sets visable just really small.


Still no sign of the* GDP Phantom Cookies* yet, I did have a prod around to see whats going on and saw it with a split husk, so hopefully in the next few days it`ll show its face unless its a dud.


----------



## nuckyt (Apr 10, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> So Iv`e transplanted the _*Critical Hog*_ into another pot but I ran out of medium so its around a litre short of the 6 litre pot its now in, Iv`e also decided air pots are way to fucking messy for me, the water pisses out the sides no matter how slow you water, I`ll use them for outside if I decide to throw a couple out this year or whatever. I`m not saying their shit, so many grows prove their not but for me to pull my girls out the loft and water them in the bath is a mission and not the best with 3 kids around, plus over the years I`ve lost 2 dropping them !!!!​
> 
> This seasons chilies have started to pop up so they`ll be put into their own pots when the times right.
> 
> ...


Awesome led grow man how do you post your pics so big?


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Apr 10, 2013)

nuckyt said:


> Awesome led grow man how do you post your pics so big?


Thanks mate, I host them on photobucket and use the IMG links to put them directly into threads, if ya going to do it set the account to Private and set it up on an anonymous email account so its not linked, I also remove geo-tagging/location services from my photos and cloak my IP when uploading or grabbing the IMGs, you can never be too stealthy lol


----------



## Woogsan (Apr 10, 2013)

Well I finally have more seeds, 7 x African Sativa bagseed, so hoping for a male to make seed, soaking now!


----------



## zVice (Apr 10, 2013)

Week 7 starting to fatten up ... Had some issues due to some changes but seem ok.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 10, 2013)

I started transplants last night, 18 days from breaking ground. 6 females, and I think 6 males too, I let the dudes go a bit just for extra certainty. Peacocks, skunky monkey and young pussy


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 10, 2013)

nameno said:


> hsf, Man that is great 7 languages, I still grunt and point. What a way to expand your mind.With my communication problems I find that amazing. Congrats. Peace


I actually can't speak 7 languages, it's just he made me irate, so I pulled the "internet bullshit attack" technique and it seemed to work. He probably did the same thing, just poorly educated is my guess.

I'm the same as you in terms of being on foreign soil, pointing and grunting lol, although I do know the odd phrase and used to be able to communicate well in French.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 10, 2013)

I still have 20 some odd number of plants to sex still.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 10, 2013)

Day 18 or so, still sexing the party cups. 10 females so far, 12 males tossed.


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 11, 2013)

Here's my Lemon Kush which is more sativa and also had 5 tops  It now only has 4 because the 5th was pathetic and dribbling so I cut it off.


She's a whopping 46 inches tall(my biggest yet). Anyone care to predict a final weight? I'm hoping for between 1.5 oz and 2 oz. Anyone think I'll make that?

Secondly, I've noticed that since I changed from the soil to coco the growth has been a lot faster. Those 3 small plants are in coco and they're 12-16 days old, but the Lemon Kush has taken so damn long, it's at 4 months old now so I'm guessing the soil I was using could have had an effect on growth rate? She also didn't start flowering officially until around week 7 or 8.


----------



## nameno (Apr 11, 2013)

I think you hit it on the nose 1.5 - 2 oz You had 1 a while back (no hard feelings) I laughed at the way the buds looked. Sorry,Wish I had never done that. The very next 1 I had could have been the twin. I have been watching your grows for a while now & I'm starting to wonder about DWC, if that coco speeds yours up I'll have to look at my set up again. I thought I had been getting around 2 per plant,finally weighed some I'm lucky if I'm getting 1 per. Good Growing keep on!


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 11, 2013)

nameno said:


> I think you hit it on the nose 1.5 - 2 oz You had 1 a while back (no hard feelings) I laughed at the way the buds looked. Sorry,Wish I had never done that. The very next 1 I had could have been the twin. I have been watching your grows for a while now & I'm starting to wonder about DWC, if that coco speeds yours up I'll have to look at my set up again. I thought I had been getting around 2 per plant,finally weighed some I'm lucky if I'm getting 1 per. Good Growing keep on!


Aye, I think that was my Cindy99 or my Cannalope, they were my first and were grown in this no name compost soil thing I got from a local gardening place. 

What I did notice, is I transplanted one of my two c99's(same/similar pheno, both grapefruit) into coco during flower as it was only 12inches tall and I wasn't really bothered by it, I was just going to make hash with it, it finished before the other, which was still in the no name compost soil stuff. I don't want to make the assumption that it does make it grow quicker, but it most definitely seems that way. Two weeks in the compost and I was only at my 3rd internode, two weeks in the coco and I'm at 5 internodes. Same seeds, definitely different phenos though, more indica by the looks of things.

I'm also not topping my new ones, going to see how they turn out when left to do their own thing.


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 11, 2013)

Right so the Kandy kush weighed in at a gram short of 3 oz and the lemon skunk was 67gs, all in all for the last grow i came out with roughly 400gs so that should last me a little while.
Transplanted the new batch into there final pots, 10 for indoors and 3 for outside.


----------



## xp0c (Apr 11, 2013)

I recently switched to coco myself. I probably won't use anything but coco from now on. My two 12/12 from seed I have now were growing quite slow in the soilless mix I was using.
I put them in coco and they took off. The smallest one was close to being pulled, because she was so slow.
Day of transplant


One week later



Here they are now


----------



## BBbubblegum (Apr 11, 2013)

Chopping 2 of my 3 girls today. Doesn't look like a lot of bud but it is sticky as fuck. The 3rd girl is turning purple


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Apr 13, 2013)

Here`s where I`m at today....

Things are moving along pretty fast now and I`m thinking I`m going to run out of room, due to screwing up my perpetual cycle, oh well shit happens


Iv`e taken a few chilies off my last chili grow and still have a few more fattening up, the new batch of seedlings will be potted up next week at some point.


My tent stinks like mad atm too, if your thinking of giving G13`s Gigabud a run make sure you have a good CF it fucking humms.
All girls are doing well and shooting up, my Orange Bud is throwing out alot of pistils now and I think the Critical is just starting to show sex.


The Phantom Cookies appears to be a dud, soo an order of more will be placed soon, but not until I see a better fem to male ratio....




Have a good weekend RIU here`s a few pics..


​


----------



## Warriorbuds (Apr 13, 2013)

Don't think you will come anywhere near 1.5-2oz dry on that plant....its good to dream though! Good luck!



hsfkush said:


> Here's my Lemon Kush which is more sativa and also had 5 tops  It now only has 4 because the 5th was pathetic and dribbling so I cut it off.
> View attachment 2610984
> 
> She's a whopping 46 inches tall(my biggest yet). Anyone care to predict a final weight? I'm hoping for between 1.5 oz and 2 oz. Anyone think I'll make that?
> ...


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 13, 2013)

Warriorbuds said:


> Don't think you will come anywhere near 1.5-2oz dry on that plant....its good to dream though! Good luck!


It was my original goal from the moment I planted the seed, I was just asking if people thought I'd achieve that with this one.


----------



## highfirejones (Apr 13, 2013)

yeah coco and other soilless like perlite will speed growth up bigtime, once u figure out how to feed(took me a bit), but the light situation looks rough, how many watts was that?


----------



## supchaka (Apr 14, 2013)

Everyone sexed and throwing hairs. Hps is in, 8-9 weeks to go!


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 14, 2013)

highfirejones said:


> yeah coco and other soilless like perlite will speed growth up bigtime, once u figure out how to feed(took me a bit), but the light situation looks rough, how many watts was that?


I've got more lights, I just moved them out of the way for the picture. The plant is being held up by stakes and ties so it's difficult to move it with out one of the main colas bending over lol.

I have around 400w's of light, including a big 200w 2700k CFL.


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 15, 2013)

Day 20 most have shown sex,the 2 critical mass are male,the lemon skunk looks fucked and the dog has some kind of deficiency so down to 7 indoor and 3 outside.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Apr 15, 2013)

supchaka, what size smart pots are those?


----------



## lowblower (Apr 15, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Everyone sexed and throwing hairs. Hps is in, 8-9 weeks to go!


looks like some perverse sex show haha think I jus been watchin that kinda film tho. LOL I just watched man with the iron fists. Fuckin great film, especially if you like cheesy kung fu films, they hit the nail on the head. Great lookin plants n set up by the way all the best


----------



## lowblower (Apr 15, 2013)

I know how wrong that must sound, but man with the iron fists is NOT a porno, but its got a lot of hot women in a brothel, in quite a lot of scenes actually.....but its mainly martial arts. Done by the RZA, produced by Quentin tarantino, which I was surprised by. U gotta see it, great stoner film


----------



## supchaka (Apr 15, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> supchaka, what size smart pots are those?


They are 2 gallons


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 15, 2013)

lowblower said:


> I know how wrong that must sound, but man with the iron fists is NOT a porno, but its got a lot of hot women in a brothel, in quite a lot of scenes actually.....but its mainly martial arts. Done by the RZA, produced by Quentin tarantino, which I was surprised by. U gotta see it, great stoner film


QT generally gets to produce a lot of movies, or he is at least listed as a producer in a lot of movies.


----------



## lowblower (Apr 16, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> QT generally gets to produce a lot of movies, or he is at least listed as a producer in a lot of movies.


its got a nice polished feeling to the camerawork and colours etc. They made it cheesy on purpose, like even the most serious traumatic scenes are just reeking of purposeful cheese, its amazing. I think its deff the kind of movie that QT would have enjoyed 'overseeing'


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 16, 2013)

lowblower said:


> its got a nice polished feeling to the camerawork and colours etc. They made it cheesy on purpose, like even the most serious traumatic scenes are just reeking of purposeful cheese, its amazing. I think its deff the kind of movie that QT would have enjoyed 'overseeing'


Absolutely, look at the likes of Kill Bill, there is more cheese in that than a dairy farm. 

We really should get back on the original topic though


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Apr 16, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> We really should get back on the original topic though


Here ya go back on topic, man with the iron fists is a good film tho...


The GDP Candyland is now in a 5L pot and seems to be ok,

The Dutch Passion Orange Bud seems to be very sativa dominant structure wise its getting tall, its over a foot tall now and still going,

The CH9 Blue Lemon Thai is weirdly still alive and well its alive lol

G13`s Gigabud stinks, still no sign of tric production but that`ll come in time.

The Critical Hog is doing well also so to sum things up all well in my garden atm 






​


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 16, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> Here ya go back on topic, man with the iron fists is a good film tho...
> 
> 
> The GDP Candyland is now in a 5L pot and seems to be ok,
> ...


That's a nice collection you've got there. Have you smoked Gigabud before? It's a strain I've been looking at but had never seen it mentioned before.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Apr 16, 2013)

The Orange bud is great. Just finished some. 
Be careful though, I nute burned her the 4th week into flower. Didn't give her anything different than all the others. 
Definitely tasty though. Slight citrus flavor


----------



## lowblower (Apr 16, 2013)

Going slightly back off topic, youknowwhoiam my favourite bit is when Russel Crow turns into a SKET lol He plays a convincing sket.

And jumping right back on topic again......my girls all 12/12 FS, not sure how old, maybe a month or more? Descriptions should be bottom right of the picture


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 16, 2013)

May I ask why you've covered your fingers? Seems a little strange lol.


----------



## lowblower (Apr 16, 2013)

coz im stoned and the illuminati love kicking stoners in the teeth


----------



## nameno (Apr 16, 2013)

low looking good there,I saw a couple of things I want to ask about:in #5 what makes the sides of the leaves roll in a little bit.
They all look so even and solid,have you grown that bilburn before?
What are fingers that hs was talking about being covered?
Good Growing!


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 16, 2013)

nameno said:


> low looking good there,I saw a couple of things I want to ask about:in #5 what makes the sides of the leaves roll in a little bit.
> They all look so even and solid,have you grown that bilburn before?
> What are fingers that hs was talking about being covered?
> Good Growing!


Picture #6 at the bottom, he's used mspaint to cover his finger tips in order to hide his fingerprints from the Illuminati haha.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Apr 16, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Picture #6 at the bottom, he's used mspaint to cover his finger tips in order to hide his fingerprints from the Illuminati haha.


Or he's been to Boston recently !!!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 16, 2013)

So these are 25 days old. 4 days in flower. I count the first day of flower as whatever the last plant to show sex. Its just a general thing. The peacocks would look done enough at like 7 weeks and I always took them a little early. I really want let them go 9 or at least till they're more amber. I've never grown them as long as I reeeeaaally want to.


----------



## nuckyt (Apr 16, 2013)

lowblower said:


> Going slightly back off topic, youknowwhoiam my favourite bit is when Russel Crow turns into a SKET lol He plays a convincing sket.
> 
> And jumping right back on topic again......my girls all 12/12 FS, not sure how old, maybe a month or more? Descriptions should be bottom right of the picture
> 
> View attachment 2618309View attachment 2618310View attachment 2618311View attachment 2618312View attachment 2618313View attachment 2618314View attachment 2618315View attachment 2618317


 How do you keep them so short?


----------



## nuckyt (Apr 16, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Picture #6 at the bottom, he's used mspaint to cover his finger tips in order to hide his fingerprints from the Illuminati haha.


LOL I'm sure they're really out for those little plants.


----------



## nuckyt (Apr 16, 2013)

This plant is 4 feet tall, I did't expect it to get so big. How much longer you guys think?


----------



## nuckyt (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## supchaka (Apr 16, 2013)

nuckyt said:


> This plant is 4 feet tall, I did't expect it to get so big. How much longer you guys think?


Looks like its barely started flowering so I'd say another 6-7 weeks who knows.


----------



## nuckyt (Apr 16, 2013)

Ya it's only been flowering 2 weeks but its been 12/12 from seed, so I guess 12/12 from seed doesn't shorten the grow cycle then.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 16, 2013)

nuckyt said:


> Ya it's only been flowering 2 weeks but its been 12/12 from seed, so I guess 12/12 from seed doesn't shorten the grow cycle then.


In my experience they usually do start flowering sooner, around 3 weeks but some people report much later and yours sounds like one of those. You can check the link in my sig, mine are about 25 days old and 4 days in flower now,


----------



## lowblower (Apr 17, 2013)

nameno said:


> low looking good there,I saw a couple of things I want to ask about:in #5 what makes the sides of the leaves roll in a little bit.
> They all look so even and solid,have you grown that bilburn before?
> What are fingers that hs was talking about being covered?
> Good Growing!


Thanks nameno, number 5 got colloidal silver treatment which stressed her into a male, so it could just be part of the general stress, but im guessing the temperature is getting higher by the week as we get to summer, so it could be because of that. If it gets really bad ill just lower the plants (the lights are fixed in place so I adjust the height of the shelf). And no I've never grown that blimburn, I have never grown any cheese ever, and im not even sure I've smoked any, so im looking forward to smoking that one. They seem to have stayed really short on this grow, I think because they were close to the lights in those tall airpots to start with, before I transplanted into smartpots coz the airpots were pissing me off. The royal queen CRITICAL is supposed to be a short plant anyways by the company description. The Durban I started b y LST'ing, only to change my mind, so the main stem has a massive kink in, which I reckon has reduced her high by about 6" !! so worked out not too bad. Im not sure yet how much the cheese will stretch but it looks like the kind of plant that stays short.....we will see!


----------



## lowblower (Apr 17, 2013)

nuckyt said:


> LOL I'm sure they're really out for those little plants.


lol I suppose I over reacted  But I figured if im gonna share my prints I may as well share my face lol I was only jokin bout the illuminati.. Im not actually a quivering sweaty paranoid mess in real life


----------



## nameno (Apr 17, 2013)

supchaka said:


> So these are 25 days old. 4 days in flower. I count the first day of flower as whatever the last plant to show sex. Its just a general thing. The peacocks would look done enough at like 7 weeks and I always took them a little early. I really want let them go 9 or at least till they're more amber. I've never grown them as long as I reeeeaaally want to.


I just started I think my first store bought seeds,in 25 days I want to compare.I don't remember mine looking that good that quick.
These store bought are tiny,& harder to start,the bag ones seem to jump to a start.
Good Growing!Peace


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 17, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> Or he's been to Boston recently !!!


Usually, I'd laugh but I feel it's a little too soon to be cracking jokes about Boston. However, I've been in a position where I've made a distasteful joke or two at the wrong time, so I know it's cool. 

I did laugh a little inside.


----------



## Woogsan (Apr 17, 2013)

Superbud at 26 days flower......."edited, was stoned so mixed up days"


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Apr 17, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Usually, I'd laugh but I feel it's a little too soon to be cracking jokes about Boston. However, I've been in a position where I've made a distasteful joke or two at the wrong time, so I know it's cool.


Boston guy here and I knew quite a few people at that event. Def too early.





Back on track, I just finished modifying my closet to go from solely 12/12, to being able to veg on top and flower on the bottom.
I have roughly 32" up top and almost 60" in the bottom. Totally light sealed between the 2. Still have 6 or 7 12/12 from seed down the bottom, but will slowly start adding vegged plants as time passes.
Still plan on running some 12/12fs as well.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Apr 19, 2013)

*Today


NO Text Just Pics*








​


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 19, 2013)

Just curious, has anyone grown out Dutch Passions Durban Poison in a 12/12 from seed grow? I've recently just planted one and I'm curious to know how long it took from start to finish. Cheers.

Also, Youknowwhoiam, those are great plants man, really liking the Gigabud.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Apr 19, 2013)

Just finished up some Dutch Orange Bud. Tasty stuff. Though it got nute burn pretty bad around week 5 of actual flower. Pretty good yield, but a nice "citrusy" taste.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Apr 19, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Just finished up some Dutch Orange Bud. Tasty stuff. Though it got nute burn pretty bad around week 5 of actual flower. Pretty good yield, but a nice "citrusy" taste.


Nice, do you have a link to a diary or any photos of its progress ?
I'll assume you had it under 250w hps ?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Apr 19, 2013)

No, it was under a 600, I really need to fix my sig. I don't frequent this site too much anymore.

I don't have pics. It wasn't really worthy for me lol. When it was a youngin' a fan fell on it and accidentally Supercropped her. She took a while to recover, and i decided to LST her for the remainder. She never really got too big. Yours is looking great though. The taste is worth the wait.


----------



## lowblower (Apr 19, 2013)

yeah my dutch passion durban poison flowered first out all my crops. Check my sig. Shes about 5 weeks now and i think prob only another 4 weeks. I've come across various grow reports with people sayin how quick the durban is to harvest. And its a sativa too. I bought it thinking it was gonna be last to finish but seems its gonna be the first


----------



## BBbubblegum (Apr 19, 2013)

Forgot to post pics after trimming. Ill have to do it later on. The buds have been drying for a week. 75F 50% humidity. Lost all its smell though.will probably get rid of it tomorrow before it has a chance to cure


----------



## supchaka (Apr 19, 2013)

Heres my party cup baby. It's a peacock. Lets see if I can get an 1/8th outta her! Nice tight nodes though. She'll be getting hydro nutes cuz organics aren't gonna cut it in that tiny container IMO.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Apr 20, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Heres my party cup baby. It's a peacock. Lets see if I can get an 1/8th outta her! Nice tight nodes though. She'll be getting hydro nutes cuz organics aren't gonna cut it in that tiny container IMO.


Maybe all us regular 12/12 FS growers should do an un-official party cup comp ???

I tried an egg cup but the bean turned out to be a dud, I`m up for it if a few others are !!!!!


----------



## ricky1lung (Apr 20, 2013)

These are mine from a few days ago, day 11 for them from seed.
Currently under a 1000w Mh


----------



## nameno (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy 4-20-2013 !


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy 420 everyone!

Heres my current crop. Popped a lemon skunk bean in the paper towels yesterday morning and the tap root has just started to poke out this morning, will probably pop n the Coco tomorrow.

Critical Kush, just started the 2nd week of flower


Skunk #1, middle of week 6 in flower. 2nd grow of this and its such an easy plant to grow, CalMag whore though.



Group shot



Tools of the trade


----------



## munchies7 (Apr 20, 2013)

sup ppl... gotta say i grow organic and was a little bit lazy/busy my first 3/4 weeks at my growing... and im on 12/12 1L containers they seen very very yellow and it doesnt get any better... i think soil might be dead... coz i got other plant that i put 2.5 weeks after and its looking green green green ofc im feeding them now.. putting a pic later of comparation... so if u feed organic dont let that soil starve... coz now i think the grow wont be the same.. btw the 2 tallest and first plants to flower arent developing at all anymore.. ima let em go 1 +more week to see what happens...


----------



## giggywatts (Apr 20, 2013)

what size pots are y'all using for 12/12 from seed grows? i used 3 1/2 gallon pots and they are to big, and my plants are to small this round from being stunted from over watering. i have a 2'x2'x4' box with 337 watts cfl 2700k, and the 4 pots i used filled the box up.


----------



## Woogsan (Apr 20, 2013)

giggywatts said:


> what size pots are y'all using for 12/12 from seed grows? i used 3 1/2 gallon pots and they are to big, and my plants are to small this round from being stunted from over watering. i have a 2'x2'x4' box with 337 watts cfl 2700k, and the 4 pots i used filled the box up.


I'm using 1 gall pots in my cab slightly smaller than yours and can fit 4 easy but only get appx 1oz per plant when vegged with that size, some use 6 litre airpots 12/12fs and get 2 to 3 oz


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 20, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> Maybe all us regular 12/12 FS growers should do an un-official party cup comp ???
> 
> I tried an egg cup but the bean turned out to be a dud, I`m up for it if a few others are !!!!!



I'm down with that, should be great fun.

Happy 420 all.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Apr 20, 2013)

Troll Alert !!!!


----------



## supchaka (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm gonna go and not look at that link.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Apr 20, 2013)

First pic is right after harvest. Pics 2 and 3 are after a week of drying. Definetley went 2 or 3 days extra by accidently. Came out to about a 1/2 oz off 2 plants in 2 gallon 12/12FS.


----------



## Woogsan (Apr 21, 2013)

BBbubblegum said:


> View attachment 2624368View attachment 2624369View attachment 2624370
> First pic is right after harvest. Pics 2 and 3 are after a week of drying. Definetley went 2 or 3 days extra by accidently. Came out to about a 1/2 oz off 2 plants in 2 gallon 12/12FS.


Nice nuggs, what strain?


----------



## giggywatts (Apr 21, 2013)

do y'all top any on 12/12 from seed? i'm getting close to starting my next grow and i want to do better then i did this round.


----------



## zVice (Apr 21, 2013)

coco + hps
try not to stunt them
topping is fine, but timing is important, try 4th-5th node



giggywatts said:


> do y'all top any on 12/12 from seed? i'm getting close to starting my next grow and i want to do better then i did this round.





giggywatts said:


> what size pots are y'all using for 12/12 from seed grows? i used 3 1/2 gallon pots and they are to big, and my plants are to small this round from being stunted from over watering. i have a 2'x2'x4' box with 337 watts cfl 2700k, and the 4 pots i used filled the box up.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Apr 21, 2013)

I use 2 gallon smart pots


----------



## giggywatts (Apr 21, 2013)

zVice said:


> coco + hps
> try not to stunt them
> topping is fine, but timing is important, try 4th-5th node


bad part is one flowered on 3rd, the other 3 have 5. i'll try that next round. believe me, i hope i learned my lesson on over watering and stunting.


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 21, 2013)

giggywatts said:


> do y'all top any on 12/12 from seed? i'm getting close to starting my next grow and i want to do better then i did this round.


I topped all of my last grow, but in this one I'm not topping any. I guess we'll see what results I get


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 21, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> Maybe all us regular 12/12 FS growers should do an un-official party cup comp ???
> 
> I tried an egg cup but the bean turned out to be a dud, I`m up for it if a few others are !!!!!


Yeah man lets do it, I'm up for a little party cup 12-12 comp. lets get it sorted out for the next couple of weeks, rules amd regs and all that. The winner gets bragging rights unless anyone wants to give anything away.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 21, 2013)

Depending how my 12/12 party cup turns out I could try a whole new style of grow. Party cups in trays in a shelf system under floros. We'll see how it goes lol. I'm always looking for something new.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Apr 21, 2013)

Woogsan said:


> Nice nuggs, what strain?


Just some bagseed. Want to do a money order for autos from attitude via money order. I'm assuming thats just putting cash in an envelope?


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Apr 22, 2013)

giggywatts said:


> what size pots are y'all using for 12/12 from seed grows? i used 3 1/2 gallon pots and they are to big, and my plants are to small this round from being stunted from over watering. i have a 2'x2'x4' box with 337 watts cfl 2700k, and the 4 pots i used filled the box up.


I finish in 7.5 litre tomato pots


----------



## benton OG (Apr 22, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> I topped all of my last grow, but in this one I'm not topping any. I guess we'll see what results I get


I am currently growing without topping and I wish I would have. I would rather have two heads than one. I thought by not topping and letting all the food go to one big top was maybe the answer but I was clearly mistaken. Its in my sig

check out this cool thread https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/632009-main-lining-showcase-thread.html

topped not topped


----------



## lowblower (Apr 22, 2013)

Durban poison (Dutch passion) About 5 weeks (or there abouts) from SEED


----------



## lowblower (Apr 22, 2013)

shes lookin a bit stroppy coz she got her shoes wet. Organic grown. Smells very sweet, like a sweet kinda hash, very strange smell like blackjacks or something? I dunno. Will see how she develops. THC is forming already, looks like the kinda THC formation that ends up with resinous results, tbc...

oh yeah, it may look like the main stem is coming out of nowhere, but i started by LST'ing her and then let her be free so she sprung baack up with an 'S' shaped main stem


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 22, 2013)

lowblower said:


> shes lookin a bit stroppy coz she got her shoes wet. Organic grown. Smells very sweet, like a sweet kinda hash, very strange smell like blackjacks or something? I dunno. Will see how she develops. THC is forming already, looks like the kinda THC formation that ends up with resinous results, tbc...
> 
> oh yeah, it may look like the main stem is coming out of nowhere, but i started by LST'ing her and then let her be free so she sprung baack up with an 'S' shaped main stem


I've recently just cracked a Durban Poison by Dutch Passion, hopefully mine looks something like yours in 5 weeks time


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 22, 2013)

benton OG said:


> I am currently growing without topping and I wish I would have. I would rather have two heads than one. I thought by not topping and letting all the food go to one big top was maybe the answer but I was clearly mistaken. Its in my sig
> 
> check out this cool thread https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/632009-main-lining-showcase-thread.html
> 
> View attachment 2626889toppedView attachment 2626890 not topped


I think you're better off lsting from about 12-14 days old, you'll end up with more bud sites and a lot less stress as the plant has no time really to recover properly. Some plants will take to it better than others


----------



## zVice (Apr 22, 2013)

are those from clone? how do you guys keep 'em so small?

these were topped, still fighting off these deficiencies, once these are done switching back to filtered water 

blue pit left, dog right, stinky ladies.





benton OG said:


> I am currently growing without topping and I wish I would have. I would rather have two heads than one. I thought by not topping and letting all the food go to one big top was maybe the answer but I was clearly mistaken. Its in my sig
> 
> check out this cool thread https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/632009-main-lining-showcase-thread.html
> 
> View attachment 2626889toppedView attachment 2626890 not topped


----------



## CPmass (Apr 22, 2013)

I've gotta ask, why skip the veg period? IMO you're screwing yourself out of a larger harvest.. 
Is it just impatience, or am I completely missing something to this style of grow?


----------



## seeder2 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'll try answering this, but know that I know nothing of the subject other than what I've read on this thread, and I've forgotten most of that. Looong thread, but your question was answered somewhere back there. My take is that this is just one way of doing things, of getting faster results with smaller plants and, yes, less yield. It's not for everyone, but it's been a great read for me and one that I'll try. There may even be comparisons with autoflowers back there.


----------



## lowblower (Apr 22, 2013)

CPmass said:


> I've gotta ask, why skip the veg period? IMO you're screwing yourself out of a larger harvest..
> Is it just impatience, or am I completely missing something to this style of grow?


faster, better for smaller spaces, less electricity, can go perpetual. its like autoflower growing but u get all the genetics of regular plants. Personally, I like it because its stealthier and I like multiple harvests per year with different strains in a small space. Obviously if your growing commercially then this is not what you do. But its prob my favourite tech for personal use


----------



## CPmass (Apr 22, 2013)

lowblower said:


> faster, better for smaller spaces, less electricity, can go perpetual. its like autoflower growing but u get all the genetics of regular plants. Personally, I like it because its stealthier and I like multiple harvests per year with different strains in a small space. Obviously if your growing commercially then this is not what you do. But its prob my favourite tech for personal use


Makes perfect sense. Thanks for the clarification..


----------



## benton OG (Apr 22, 2013)

zVice said:


> are those from clone? how do you guys keep 'em so small?
> 
> these were topped, still fighting off these deficiencies, once these are done switching back to filtered water
> 
> blue pit left, dog right, stinky ladies.


12/12 from seed and its indica. I want it to be bigger! I am using CFL's for light


----------



## giggywatts (Apr 22, 2013)

would a 6 1/4" tall x 6 1/4" dia. coffee bucket be big enough or do i need something taller? i could get 9 in my box easy. the reason i ask is i have a bunch of them.


----------



## ricky1lung (Apr 22, 2013)

Im on my first 12/12 doing it because of time restraints but
Im wondering the average yield off a grow with HID's.

Now I know it varies, but a ballpark would be appreciated.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 22, 2013)

ricky1lung said:


> Im on my first 12/12 doing it because of time restraints but
> Im wondering the average yield off a grow with HID's.
> 
> Now I know it varies, but a ballpark would be appreciated.


It's always a pound.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Apr 22, 2013)

1/2 oz - 3+ oz


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 23, 2013)

ricky1lung said:


> Im on my first 12/12 doing it because of time restraints but
> Im wondering the average yield off a grow with HID's.
> 
> Now I know it varies, but a ballpark would be appreciated.


Most people using HID's will average out at around 1-2oz per plant, some people or magicians as I like to call them, like Del, average out at fuck knows what... Some of Dels looked like they produced a pound on their own(slightly exaggerated of course).


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Apr 23, 2013)

I`m getting around an ounce using 90w leds/5L pots so anythings possible, I think finding a decent sativa dominant strain is key, but I`m only 3 harvests in.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 23, 2013)

The table 11 days in flower. Might do some fan pruning here shortly.


----------



## supchaka (Apr 23, 2013)

Monster party cup budding at 11 days also.


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 24, 2013)

week 1 of flowering.
Burmese Kush, original amnesia,kiwi,exo cheese, cheese, kaliman cheese,white widow ,blue widow, dog and diesel. Im going to put the whiite widow,kiwi and exo cheese outside at the end of this week


----------



## supchaka (Apr 24, 2013)

They're kind of far into flower to put outside no? Or are you somewhere they aren't going to reveg, or is reveg the plan?


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah I know, im going to stick them outside and see what happens really, hopefully they'll keep of budding but if not its not really a problem as I live in Spain now so I'll just end up with some monsters if they do reveg


----------



## supchaka (Apr 24, 2013)

One way to find out eh!


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Apr 24, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> week 1 of flowering.
> Burmese Kush, original amnesia,kiwi,exo cheese, cheese, kaliman cheese,white widow ,blue widow, dog and diesel. Im going to put the whiite widow,kiwi and exo cheese outside at the end of this week



Very nice SV, what's your opinion on the air pots ?

I've stopped using mine because I found them too messy !!!


----------



## zVice (Apr 24, 2013)

if you fill them properly and put them the right way up (there is a right way up, it's the way that has the two rows with no holes at the top) they are not that messy, just need to water slowly. alternatively you can just put stockings over the outside.

giving rhiz pots a go at the moment, seem ok, airpots probably slightly better imo




Youknowwhoiam said:


> Very nice SV, what's your opinion on the air pots ?
> 
> I've stopped using mine because I found them too messy !!!


----------



## ricky1lung (Apr 24, 2013)

Im wondering for those who use Mh and Hps, when do you switch to
the Hps? As soon as sex shows or a week or two after?


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 24, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> Very nice SV, what's your opinion on the air pots ?
> 
> I've stopped using mine because I found them too messy !!!


Love the airpots never really have a problem with them being messy as I have a drip tray under each one. Vice is right if younwater a little slower than usual the are fine


----------



## Serial Violator (Apr 24, 2013)

My plants in the 15l pots do seem to have more growth than the 6l. They are all different strains but all 3 are look like they are doing better


----------



## nuckyt (Apr 24, 2013)

This strain has been robust it's Sannies Shackzilla 12/12 from seed. I have this one in an organic soil mix. I just topped at the sixth node and don't know where we'll go from here I'd like to super crop when the branches grow out.


----------



## nuckyt (Apr 24, 2013)

She is also in the organic soil mix and is also very robust! I love the fat crinkly fans on this one, also topped at the 6th node


----------



## bongwater830 (Apr 24, 2013)

del66666 said:


> lost my cheese to bud rot.......some pics......of 1 of my old bubblebombs........cant load any new pics cause loader aint working at mo..


Do you think it had anything to do with the crowded cab, or a humidity issue? Great thread! 12/12 all day! peace...bongwater


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Apr 25, 2013)

ricky1lung said:


> Im wondering for those who use Mh and Hps, when do you switch to
> the Hps? As soon as sex shows or a week or two after?


I use HPS from the start


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 25, 2013)

Quick question, has anyone gone from CFL to HPS and stayed in the same grow space? If so, could you tell me what the temperature increase was? I am looking into getting a 250w HPS but have a limit on what I can do in terms of temperature control.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Apr 25, 2013)

_Today


First off check out the size difference between the GDP and the BLT, there`s only 1 day between them but it shows how tough MJ is as I was expecting the BLT to die.
All`s well and all 3 big girls are flowering well and climbing for the light, Tric production has started on the GB and she really does stink, the OB is starting to smell fruity but the GB is overpowering her.


G13 Gigabud 58 Days FS
Dutch Passion Orange Bud 39 Days FS
TH Seeds Critical Hog 39 Days FS
Grand Daddy Purple Candyland 22 Days FS
CH9 Blue Lemion Thai 21 Days FS




​
_


----------



## zVice (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey guys,

blue pit left, dog right, both 9 weeks, bottom chocolate heaven
dog looks almost done will let it go another week or so, blue pit maybe slightly longer, choc heaven is about 3 weeks
soz for the yellow, couldn't get in there before lights on


----------



## giggywatts (Apr 25, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Quick question, has anyone gone from CFL to HPS and stayed in the same grow space? If so, could you tell me what the temperature increase was? I am looking into getting a 250w HPS but have a limit on what I can do in terms of temperature control.


i would like to know the same thing.


----------



## Woogsan (Apr 25, 2013)

My beans came!! 2 x Chronix and 2 x White Widow x Chronic, got the Chronix soaking so fingers crossed!


----------



## Woogsan (Apr 27, 2013)

Superbud @ 35 days flowering, this is the sort of plant size and build I need for my small cab, smelling nicely when close, sort of musty sweet smell.


Superbud no 2 which is 3 x height so a tall pheno, one of the buds also @ 35 days flower 12/12 fs.


African Sativa bagseed @ 11 days fs, got 1 more @ 42 days flower 12/12 fs in a 3L airpot but its pinned to the back of the cab diagonally as it is big for my cab, can't get a good pic of it yet, a good smoke too!


Chronix x 2 fem seed, popped today, helped off a seed case.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Apr 27, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Quick question, has anyone gone from CFL to HPS and stayed in the same grow space? If so, could you tell me what the temperature increase was? I am looking into getting a 250w HPS but have a limit on what I can do in terms of temperature control.



I ran a 250 for a year or so. How many CFL watts are you running? from how many bulbs? What is the room temp now?


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 27, 2013)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> I ran a 250 for a year or so. How many CFL watts are you running? from how many bulbs? What is the room temp now?



I currently have a 200w 2700k CFL hanging above the plants and three 30w(117w equivalent) 2700k around the lower part of the 3 plants. My temperatures are in the mid 80's during lights on, low-mid 70's during lights off.

I also have a 16 inch fan for circulation on speed 1 but it can go up 2 more speeds if that would help with temperatures.

Edit: What it is that I intend to do, is use a 250w HPS and 4-5 low wattage 6400k dotted around the plants. The 200w CFL I am using doesn't give enough penetration for my liking, I guess I could just use more smaller CFL's but it's just hassle having to move so many around for adjustments etc.
Maybe I could try scrogging with my next lot of plants, but given I much prefer to go 12/12 from seed, I'm not sure if it's possible to do.


----------



## Woogsan (Apr 28, 2013)

On the subject of lighting, I just ordered a 18 watt 660nm red led unit, they are DIY and made up of 6 x 3w leds mounted to alu board and have a power driver, you need to change the lenses to suit your grow area, fix a heatsink and apply 12v power and its complete for about £30, I am going to take out 2 x 35 watt 2700k cfl with each of these kits added and of course replace the 6500k cfl's with 460nm led units. This should save 52 watts of power for the same appx yield per watt (cfl 5w per g/led 1w per g?)
The reason for this is the heat that my 12 cfl bulbs make is just right at the moment (26C) but as the summer comes it will definitely be too hot for growing anything...also the mess of cables will not be missed.


----------



## nameno (Apr 28, 2013)

I have been thinking 'bout running cfls during summer to avoid the heat,but I wonder if I put enough of 'em in my small space to do close to the same job would it end up being enough cooler to be worth it? I'm thinking like a 200w vertical & 6-10 small ones on the sides.

Never mind,bad idea. I need to spend July modifying & cleaning good,then when I start back around August they'll be small enough I can run a smaller light that I already have.

Oh & Good Morning! Large Grows to everyone!


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Apr 28, 2013)

Woogsan said:


> On the subject of lighting, I just ordered a 18 watt 660nm red led unit, they are DIY and made up of 6 x 3w leds mounted to alu board and have a power driver, you need to change the lenses to suit your grow area, fix a heatsink and apply 12v power and its complete for about £30, I am going to take out 2 x 35 watt 2700k cfl with each of these kits added and of course replace the 6500k cfl's with 460nm led units. This should save 52 watts of power for the same appx yield per watt (cfl 5w per g/led 1w per g?)
> The reason for this is the heat that my 12 cfl bulbs make is just right at the moment (26C) but as the summer comes it will definitely be too hot for growing anything...also the mess of cables will not be missed.


As I'm currently an led gardener I can say you'll still be fighting a heat battle but in keeping it warm,

I previously used 125w cfls and can see a change in yields and power consumption but during the winter months I have to run a small oil filled rad to keep them toasty, I'm also in the uk and the tents in an insulated loft with a duvet thrown over the top, 

LEDs for ME are perfect and I wouldn't change, yields are better and the nugs are more compact.

Good luck mate and welcome to farming on Pluto


----------



## Woogsan (Apr 28, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> As I'm currently an led gardener I can say you'll still be fighting a heat battle but in keeping it warm,
> 
> I previously used 125w cfls and can see a change in yields and power consumption but during the winter months I have to run a small oil filled rad to keep them toasty, I'm also in the uk and the tents in an insulated loft with a duvet thrown over the top,
> 
> ...


I'm in a cab in my bedroom, fully stealthy until the Ona block runs out lol, perhaps a mix of CFL/LED would help heat for me, it's always 21 degC in the room until summer then it can be 28!!


----------



## lowblower (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## supchaka (Apr 28, 2013)

Party cup action. 15 days in flower. 





Because I only have 2 little plants like this here is how much food they get each day into 12 oz water. There's a decent amount of runoff they sit in to keep drinking till the next watering. They started to yellow around 3-4 weeks from seed which is when I switched them to hydro nutes. Cns17 ripe to be specific.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Apr 28, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> I currently have a 200w 2700k CFL hanging above the plants and three 30w(117w equivalent) 2700k around the lower part of the 3 plants. My temperatures are in the mid 80's during lights on, low-mid 70's during lights off.
> 
> I also have a 16 inch fan for circulation on speed 1 but it can go up 2 more speeds if that would help with temperatures.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't think a 250 mwould add too much heat in your case. Another option would be to buy a dimmable 400w, which would dim to 200w. Would also leave you some room to "grow" if you had the space for a 400 in the future.


----------



## TheSmokeyBandit (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey RiU first let me thank you guys for your help you gave me a couple weeks back about some problems I had before starting my first grow.

Im on day 19 and am doing 12/12 from seed, and wanted you guys to take a look and see how you think they are doing...

First a little info on them: 4x Vanilla Kush from Barneys Farm, DR90 grow tent (3x3), 600w HPS, 6" inline fan, and some other goodies fans and whatnot. Soil is FFOF mixed with perlite. 

In the begining I placed the seedlings in straight FFOF no perlite and did not cook the soil, well needless to say things did not start of well. They were all very yellow and very slow growing. At about day 6 I took out the HPS and replaced it with 6500k CFL bulbs, about 150w worth of them. And kept those on till day 16 during which time the soil stayed very damp and I watered only once. Day 16 I replaced the solo cups with 2g pots with 50% FFOF and 50% perlite, gave then a good water, and turned the HPS on at about 30" away. During the last couple days I've lowed it to about 18" away from the top. Yesterday I gave them some water and tomorrow if the soil is dry I will start on nutes at 1/4 strength. (using general organics go box)

Anyway I think that about sums it up if there is any advice or just your thoughts on how their doing it would be greatly appreciated. Here are some Pics Day 19 FS!


----------



## dunkin73 (Apr 29, 2013)

Frosty little hoe, 12/12 from seed.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 29, 2013)

Airpots rule! Enjoying this thread gonna have to try it sometime.


----------



## Woogsan (Apr 30, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Airpots rule! Enjoying this thread gonna have to try it sometime.


I'm using my 1st airpot, a 3 litre and it certainly is working well, the bagseed Sativa in it is about 4ft and outgrowing my cab!
I'll get a pic but first I'll need to remove the CFL's that are in the way so I'll leave it until she is looking a bit fatter in the buds... but I can say that Airpots really work well, about the same growth in half the size pot!!


----------



## lowblower (Apr 30, 2013)

Woogsan said:


> I'm using my 1st airpot, a 3 litre and it certainly is working well, the bagseed Sativa in it is about 4ft and outgrowing my cab!
> I'll get a pic but first I'll need to remove the CFL's that are in the way so I'll leave it until she is looking a bit fatter in the buds... but I can say that Airpots really work well, about the same growth in half the size pot!!


I've seen some amazing results with airpots, but I couldn't stand the leaking......and because the soil/pot is not completely level with the floor, there is always some run-off laying in the saucer that never gets soaked up until it evaporates. 

Does no one else have these problems or do you all just not mind the extra time?


----------



## nameno (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey Bandit, *

and did not cook the soil, well needless to say things did not start 

How do you cook the soil,I use hydro,so I'm just wondering?​




*


----------



## Woogsan (Apr 30, 2013)

lowblower said:


> I've seen some amazing results with airpots, but I couldn't stand the leaking......and because the soil/pot is not completely level with the floor, there is always some run-off laying in the saucer that never gets soaked up until it evaporates.
> 
> Does no one else have these problems or do you all just not mind the extra time?


I cut the cones off at the lowest point so it could fit in my 6L pot tray and it is fine, I water slowly and check the level of runoff, it soaks all the runoff up as the roots are in the tray so I keep a good eye on it, takes no time at all.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Apr 30, 2013)

dunkin73 said:


> Frosty little hoe, 12/12 from seed.


She looks like a Lowryder 



lowblower said:


> I've seen some amazing results with airpots, but I couldn't stand the leaking......and because the soil/pot is not completely level with the floor, there is always some run-off laying in the saucer that never gets soaked up until it evaporates.
> 
> Does no one else have these problems or do you all just not mind the extra time?


I have given up using mine too, proper messy and cba with them. 

What results I did have were good but no real difference than standard pots 12/12 FS.

I can't see much point using them unless vegging but that's just from my exp.


----------



## lowblower (Apr 30, 2013)

Durban getting frosty: fan leaf THC pinch test = intense fruit/citrus bubble gum


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 30, 2013)

If it taking a bit longer to water leads to much better cannabis plants, I make time. I baby my plants as much as possible within my means. I've tried a bunch of pots and airpots are the best as far as growing cannabis. I also LST so the holes are ideal to tie down to. Airpots. Not the easiest, least messy or quickest for sure. Just the best


----------



## Javadog (Apr 30, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> I also LST so the holes are ideal to tie down to.


This is a great point about Airpots. I love my cloth smart-pots, but I will have to rig something
to tie down to when I LST a later crop. (I am a no LST SOG right now)

Thanks,

JD


----------



## supchaka (Apr 30, 2013)

39 days from seed, 18 days in flower. 18 oz of soil. Rawr


----------



## supchaka (Apr 30, 2013)

The nublets up top.


----------



## nameno (May 1, 2013)

Supchaka,you must have it together,that's looking good.


----------



## Astral Zoom (May 1, 2013)

@supchaka
damn looking great!! Im at 42 days 12/12 from seed and you have me beat to death on this!!

this is my 1st attempt and I have 6 gals.

3 are heavy sativas and are clearly not the choice for 12/12 imo!! for the sole reason of them being damn near 3 feet tall already!!
the main reason Im fiddling with 12/12seed is height restrictions 
so the upper colas are dealing with some temp issues for sure and might have messed up some feeding... but the other 2 feet of the plant look good ha!!
the indicas more resemble your beauty but like I said, a slight feeding mishap got them a wee bit spotty.

Ill post some pics if anyone wants to see my decent, yet struggling, ladies. just holla

Im slightly surprised to see that you still have a sexy lady and its in a solo cup at day 40! I transplanted at day 30 or so from solo to 1.5 gals.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 1, 2013)

Astral Zoom said:


> @supchaka
> damn looking great!! Im at 42 days 12/12 from seed and you have me beat to death on this!!
> 
> this is my 1st attempt and I have 6 gals.
> ...


Your asking a bunch of pot heads if we want to see pictures...

Errrr yer we do and welcome to the club, FTR sativas are best for 12/12 FS as indicas stay too short, Im uploading an update soon too...

We LOVE pics lol


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 1, 2013)

*Today​*

_G13 Gigabud_ 64 Days from seed and 29 of flower.


_Dutch Passion Orange Bud_ 46 Days from seed 22 of flower.


_TH Seeds Critical Hog_ 46 Days from seed 16 of flower.


_Grand Daddy Purple Candyland_ 29 Days from seed, waiting to sex.


I think its also fair to say the tents getting full and Iv`e hit the maximum amount of plants I can cater for lol


​


----------



## Astral Zoom (May 1, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> Your asking a bunch of pot heads if we want to see pictures...
> 
> Errrr yer we do and welcome to the club, FTR sativas are best for 12/12 FS as indicas stay too short, Im uploading an update soon too...
> 
> We LOVE pics lol



lmao! I just wanted to feel loved!! bahaha

yea silly offer.. my ladies just went dark but I snagged a few moments before tha darkness turned ON 
so granted Its no pro pic like yours and you cant really see height... but trust me the snaggle tooth curvy one is prob almost three ft.. (prob less) and I had to lst that biotch as my lamp cant go up anymore!! 
better quality pic to come when the lights come on tonight, and ill put up my indicas that fair much better

not the cuttest but shiiiit they got dank buds growin everywhere and its only day 42

whatcha think riu


----------



## supchaka (May 1, 2013)

Astral Zoom said:


> @supchaka
> damn looking great!! Im at 42 days 12/12 from seed and you have me beat to death on this!!
> 
> this is my 1st attempt and I have 6 gals.
> ...


I didn't have a choice but to leave her in the cup. The table was full and she was excess, with one other plant. They would have gone in the trash otherwise so instead turned into a bit of an experiment. Post up what you got!


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 1, 2013)

Astral Zoom said:


> lmao! I just wanted to feel loved!! bahaha
> 
> whatcha think riu


I approve


----------



## Warriorbuds (May 1, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> If it taking a bit longer to water leads to much better cannabis plants, I make time. I baby my plants as much as possible within my means. I've tried a bunch of pots and airpots are the best as far as growing cannabis. I also LST so the holes are ideal to tie down to. Airpots. Not the easiest, least messy or quickest for sure. Just the best



Smart pots are exactly the same as air pots regarding growth and much easier to water, with less mess! Don't be a sucker to the hype!!!


----------



## lowblower (May 1, 2013)

@Youknowwhoiam 

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm deeeeeelishhh


----------



## Serial Violator (May 1, 2013)

Great work everyone. These are in there 2nd week of flowering ,Dog, diesel,kiwi, blue widow, burmese kush, original amnesia, kaliman cheese, cheese and 3 outside are kiwi, exo cheese and white widow. just sprouting grapefruit, bubblegummer and white russian


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 1, 2013)

I've got Diesel in mind for my next batch, probably going to be Soma's NYC Diesel any thoughts on that anyone ?

What breeder is yours SV ? 


I did a couple of Lowlife's AK x Diesel years ago that we're pretty nice from what I can remember lol


----------



## Serial Violator (May 1, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> I've got Diesel in mind for my next batch, probably going to be Soma's NYC Diesel any thoughts on that anyone ?
> 
> What breeder is yours SV ?
> 
> ...


its a freebie from dinafem


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 1, 2013)

Nice, Dinafem's my preferred breeder. All ya girls look good and let us know how that dog smokes coz we have a Jack Russell cross that would probably smoke well


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 1, 2013)

Warriorbuds said:


> Smart pots are exactly the same as air pots regarding growth and much easier to water, with less mess! Don't be a sucker to the hype!!!


They are not exactly the same. I have smart pots. They do not grow as good of plants as airpots. They have a solid base that rests against the ground - there is no aeration below the pot. Airpots have air flow on ALL sides. I wish I had bought more airpots this round and not put plants in the smart pots, but I did. Not that they grow shitty plants or anything, but they're f'ing useless/a pain for LST. Has nothing to do with hype - I've used both - airpots won. It was not close. Since when does 'it's easier' rate higher than better results? Does not for me. They are definitely not easier if you LST. That's just my opinion -- to each their own -- if you love smart pots, more power to you. Just don't tell me they're as good or better because in my book they're not at all. And I haven't heard any hype on them at all... i'm making the hype, because I love'm. An airpot advocate in case you can't tell


----------



## SweetestCheeba (May 1, 2013)

Hey folks the girls look awsome. I have a few questions: I have 4 seedlings and 2 bigger plants & have been on12/12 for abot a week, I also have tiger bloom. When can I begin to feed & how much. Thanks


----------



## zVice (May 2, 2013)

Agreed, Having now used both and can also confirm that airpots do indeed kick the shit out of smart pots. You can reuse your smart pots a handful of times before they start getting shabby but air pots last almost indefinitely. I am purposely using 8L smart pots at the moment because even trimmed down 6L airpots were producing plants that were too large for my grow area. However I am now thinking of switching back to 3L airpots, which I still believe will outperform the 8 smarts. Just need to figure out a watering system, thinking of trying a manual flood and drain type system.

if you make sure you have the airpots the right way up (the two rows with no holes at the top) this creates a reservoir, combined with pouring water slowly and evenly instead of just dumping it in makes them simple to water with almost no mess. If the mess is that much of an issue throw a pair of old stocking over the pot.


I did find something useful for LST in smarts though 

Bulldog clips









ReefBongwell said:


> They are not exactly the same. I have smart pots. They do not grow as good of plants as airpots. They have a solid base that rests against the ground - there is no aeration below the pot. Airpots have air flow on ALL sides. I wish I had bought more airpots this round and not put plants in the smart pots, but I did. Not that they grow shitty plants or anything, but they're f'ing useless/a pain for LST. Has nothing to do with hype - I've used both - airpots won. It was not close. Since when does 'it's easier' rate higher than better results? Does not for me. They are definitely not easier if you LST. That's just my opinion -- to each their own -- if you love smart pots, more power to you. Just don't tell me they're as good or better because in my book they're not at all. And I haven't heard any hype on them at all... i'm making the hype, because I love'm. An airpot advocate in case you can't tell


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 2, 2013)

Yeah those bulldog clips would help  but still not as good as all the holes you can choose from on an airpot  smartpots are definitely a lot better than normal pots and i've grown some pretty plants in them... just prefer the airpots and that has grown over time. Wish I had room in the flower cab I wanna do a 12/12 from seed after this thread and another i've been watching... but might have room in about a month we'll see


----------



## memnoch (May 2, 2013)

Hey guys hows it going. These are my ladies. forth 12/12 from seed. Let me know about how much longer and what you thank they might yeald.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 2, 2013)

Nice blues or its my eyes lol,

Saying that I see no amber trics and still a few white pistils, not long to go anyhow 

how old are they and what strain is it ?


----------



## memnoch (May 2, 2013)

Not exactly sure how old just watching trecs. There nervana's ak 48.


----------



## Warriorbuds (May 2, 2013)

reefbongwell said:


> they are not exactly the same. I have smart pots. They do not grow as good of plants as airpots. They have a solid base that rests against the ground - there is no aeration below the pot. Airpots have air flow on all sides. I wish i had bought more airpots this round and not put plants in the smart pots, but i did. Not that they grow shitty plants or anything, but they're f'ing useless/a pain for lst. Has nothing to do with hype - i've used both - airpots won. It was not close. Since when does 'it's easier' rate higher than better results? Does not for me. They are definitely not easier if you lst. That's just my opinion -- to each their own -- if you love smart pots, more power to you. Just don't tell me they're as good or better because in my book they're not at all. And i haven't heard any hype on them at all... I'm making the hype, because i love'm. An airpot advocate in case you can't tell


lmao....Your right....sort of?....Smart pots do Exactly the same job...for a 1\3 of the price!!.......Part of the reason I don't post here very often...I swear to you...You can tell someone their hair is on fire....and they will say BULLSHIT!!!! Gotta love RIU!!!!!!!!  Better yet God Help RIU! lmao


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 2, 2013)

memnoch said:


> Not exactly sure how old just watching trecs. There nervana's ak 48.


I should have noticed the big bold title in your first post lol

I'd say around 2 weeks and you should clear an ounce with both IMO


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 2, 2013)

Most of the time people are just talking out they're asses. In this case I'm speaking from experience if you don't want to believe me I can't make you but that doesn't change the truth of it.  The main difference is I'm not going to tell you you can't grow a great plant in a smart pot like most jackasses here do if you don't agree with'em. I grow LED I kid you not some jackass actually said he thinks people are swapping out their grow lights with leds just for the photos but really growing with hps just because he doesn't believe the results. How do you argue with that??? I'm not saying airpots are magical, but the small differences with smartpots do make a difference in the grow for the better. That difference may not make it worth using airpots over smartpots for you due to what you perceive as the negatives, but it doesn't make that difference not exist. And FYI if it takes you a little bit longer to water your plants, that also means your plants are getting more time with you breathing in your 2000ppm of CO2 you're exhaling.


----------



## jigfresh (May 2, 2013)

Warriorbuds said:


> lmao....Your right....sort of?....Smart pots do Exactly the same job...for a 1\3 of the price!!.......Part of the reason I don't post here very often...I swear to you...You can tell someone their hair is on fire....and they will say BULLSHIT!!!! Gotta love RIU!!!!!!!!  Better yet God Help RIU! lmao


Funny people who laugh at other people when they are the funny ones are funny.


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 2, 2013)

nobody makes me bleed my own blood!


----------



## Javadog (May 2, 2013)

There are only 10 types of people in the world, 
those who understand binary and those who do not.

:0)


----------



## zVice (May 3, 2013)

Bullets... My only weakness... How did you know?


[video=youtube;oIiO7bL2yFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIiO7bL2yFI&amp;sns=em[/video]


----------



## vinious (May 3, 2013)

Hey hey have not been around in a long time but I'm running some Reg White Widow 12/12, have about 8 plants in soul, in a 2x2 area under 150w Sun system light. I am growing so many plants under that small of a light because I know I will have to cull a few for heath/sex reasons. 
my plants are in about week 5 and I topped them all, one plant seems to have sprouted a single BIG 100% a nanner, nanner. I know its my fault and I'm just probably stressing the shit out of them but Is one nanner enough to cull it or should I wait and see? I would include pics but there is not much to see atm.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 3, 2013)

8 plants under a 150w 2 plants is pushing the limit


----------



## Rastan (May 3, 2013)

hey im on my first 12/12 grow so far its going pretty good for the crappy cab i have right now and the fact that i used bag seed. im building a new cab now and was thinking if this grow goes well to keep doing 12/12 the question i had was if i do decide to do that im gonna upgrade from cfls should i get both hps and mh i was thinking of only getting hps since most of there life is flower and just using a could 6500k cfls(plus my hps) while im in "veg"


----------



## vinious (May 3, 2013)

Yea they are reg seed so I don't really know how many will be females. So if more plants turn out to be females then what I have space for ill get more lights.


----------



## supchaka (May 3, 2013)

You can run about 6 plants under a 150 in 1gal pots 12/12 from seed. That has been my experience with it anyway.


----------



## Warriorbuds (May 3, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> 8 plants under a 150w 2 plants is pushing the limit



Thank you for stating the obvious and NOT steering this guy in the wrong direction.....did that guy just say run 6 plants under a 150w? Yikes.....I don;t run that many under my 250W....in 12\12 FS(in 1 gallon).......Sure you COULD....but why suggest it? So he can never actually see any significant results, worth wasting the time? Ouch! So much bad info!  Run 1-2 plants under 150w bro!


----------



## supchaka (May 3, 2013)

Warriorbuds said:


> Thank you for stating the obvious and NOT steering this guy in the wrong direction.....did that guy just say run 6 plants under a 150w? Yikes.....I don;t run that many under my 250W....in 12\12 FS(in 1 gallon).......Sure you COULD....but why suggest it? So he can never actually see any significant results, worth wasting the time? Ouch! So much bad info!  Run 1-2 plants under 150w bro!


If I say something that sounds factual and include the words "my experience" with it, you can pretty much take my word for it. This little space was actually less than 2'x2' with a 150 hps. You can see there is easily room for 3 plants in the front, like the 3 in the back. Doesn't look like a waste of time to me for the space or money invested. Safe to say the only bad info here today is yours bro!


----------



## zVice (May 4, 2013)

Warriorbuds don't make me dig up those pictures of your plants bro, it was dank dank to rival finshaggy.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 4, 2013)

This thread has become bitchy the last few days...

Oh and FTR I run upto 6 plants under 180w LEDs. Infact I have another 3 germing.

No matter what forums you frequent there's always going to be varied opinions, I'm a member of the Rolex forum and that's full of doctors lawyers etc and they still bitch, just take everything you read with a pinch of salt...


----------



## zVice (May 4, 2013)

just people massaging their own epeens. There's some good people here, you just have to wade through the countless morons.

I get defensive when n00bs come in and start having a go at experienced, respected members.

and yeah it's sad because this thread is usually one of the few were people's egos are put aside


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 4, 2013)

zVice said:


> just people massaging their own epeens. There's some good people here, you just have to wade through the countless morons.
> 
> I get defensive when n00bs come in and start having a go at experienced, respected members.
> 
> and yeah it's sad because this thread is usually one of the few were people's egos are put aside


I have noticed the negative vibes have come from members Iv`e not seen in here since I joined back in January.

Anyway peace and love to all 12/12 FS farmers its Saturday the kids have gone out and its time for a wake and bake 

I may even throw a few pics up later to brighten the thread back up lol


----------



## nameno (May 4, 2013)

Good Morning 12x12fs growers, Youknow, I like pictures.
I've seen post about camera phones giving away location. Do I have to worry about that with a easy share camera?
I never been able to grow anything in dirt,I mean even tomatoes. I had 6 tomatoe plants last year got 1 tomatoe.lol
I see supchaka willing to try anything & turning out some good looking plants,I don't believe he uses store bought dirt.
I thought I would germ 1 today & in the last 30min I decided to go with dirt.
Have a Great day & heavy yields to all!


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 4, 2013)

nameno said:


> Good Morning 12x12fs growers, Youknow, I like pictures.
> I've seen post about camera phones giving away location. Do I have to worry about that with a easy share camera?
> I never been able to grow anything in dirt,I mean even tomatoes. I had 6 tomatoe plants last year got 1 tomatoe.lol
> I see supchaka willing to try anything & turning out some good looking plants,I don't believe he uses store bought dirt.
> ...


 Morning Dear and good luck, I have chilies, peppers,toms, carrots, potatoes, onions and beans going lol,

I`m teaching my 3 kids how to garden and look after plants that`ll benefit them in later life, its easy once you succeed the first time.

Supchaka has a table we would all like in our dining area lol

As for phone cams tracking info that 100000% true, its called Geo-Tagging, the device leaves code on the image, your location is printed into it down to the GPS.
I have an Iphone4 and all the pics you see on here from me are taken on that, I turn off location services and a few others, I cant think what right now but Google will answer ya questions mate.

I also put the pics through MS Paint and rename them and edit them before putting them on photobucket with a completely bogus email account that`s linked to someone who doesnt even exist, I also cloak my ip when needed but that`s just being super anal about it, its all part of the paranoia of doing something you not allowed to unless your a registered MMJ Patient, 

Click the link for more info http://bit.ly/122Wk11

Saying all that here`s my new addition a few hours old 





Cali Connections Boss Hogg is a Select Chem 4 Incross,


​


----------



## HERBALTEA10 (May 4, 2013)

for my 2nd grow I decided to do 12/12 from seed but my plants seem to be stretching quite a bit northern lights+shiva. I was wondering if this is normal for 12/12 since my last grow had good internode space (green crack). I really would love to keep doing 12/12 because I want to keep my plants small and have only one main cola to fit more plants under the light any suggestions???


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 4, 2013)

You get stretch when 12/12 FS because there's more dark time than normal 18/6 during veg period as they still have to mature before flowering, they store the energy during lights on and actually grow during lights out, but I'm sure you know that already 

Lst or super cropping works but don't be to aggressive as there's not much time for recovery, 

If you want maximum bud 12/12 FS try indica dominant strains and lollipop them in small pots Sog style. Otherwise stick to sativa dominant and lst them.

In my 2x2 space I used to run just 2 strains, but now 12/12 FS perpetual I run upto 8 and have more harvests more bud an best of all better variety.

Hope my stoner ramble helped


----------



## GreenSanta (May 4, 2013)

a collection of my most recent 12/12 fs


----------



## nameno (May 5, 2013)

Good Morning Everybody,Yee-haw I feel good!
@ Greensanta, I don't know if a picture can be painted as pretty as the first picture.
My first thought was where did you find that picture? Good job!!
Pictures keep me growing.Peace


----------



## stonedroses (May 5, 2013)

Hello

Just set up my 1st groom under the stairs 90width 250length and 150 at heightest point. Using a 400 with euro and starting a 12 12. Got 4 northernlights all just showing in canna coca. Just wondering what nutes im gonna need and how often should i be watering them ? Oh and do you usually keep the light about 9 inch above ?

cheers


----------



## redeye jedi88 (May 5, 2013)

look on here https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/225396-official-canna-coco-nutrients-thread.html, you should really get all your stuff together first and have a good idea on what your gona do before you start a grow makes things a lot easier


----------



## djwimbo (May 5, 2013)

stonedroses said:


> Hello
> 
> Just set up my 1st groom under the stairs 90width 250length and 150 at heightest point. Using a 400 with euro and starting a 12 12. Got 4 northernlights all just showing in canna coca. Just wondering what nutes im gonna need and how often should i be watering them ? Oh and do you usually keep the light about 9 inch above ?
> 
> cheers





redeye jedi88 said:


> look on here https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/225396-official-canna-coco-nutrients-thread.html, you should really get all your stuff together first and have a good idea on what your gona do before you start a grow makes things a lot easier


What he said.

That thread will help a lot, Canna line doesn't have a silica additive, and you will need a CalMag supplement. Rhizo, PK13/14 and Boost are the important ones.
"Need" and ideal are two far ends of the spectrum, I picked up all the nutes I needed (Canna) for under $140 (including my ph adjuster and House and Garden's Drip Clean). Drip clean helps defeat salt build ups, and should be added to your feed schedule.
Read here as well: https://www.rollitup.org/drain-waste-hydro/ 
Coco is basically a hydro setup, or ran as such. Do not flush with straight water, use 1/4 nute strength(+ drip clean).

TL: DR: get Canna's Boost, PK13/14, Rhizo, Cannazym, and definitely a CalMag additive (I bought General Organics CaMg+, it's cheap and everywhere).


----------



## Warriorbuds (May 5, 2013)

zVice said:


> Warriorbuds don't make me dig up those pictures of your plants bro, it was dank dank to rival finshaggy.



You guys are stupid enough to put your own pics on this website? Some dumbass gets busted here once a month!!!!! Give you head a shake, then continue on giving people bad a advice.....Zvice! lol

Why is it that everyone I know says finshaggy is an idiot? I don't even know who he is....but I have had 10 people telling me, this guys a jackass? Your brother? Actually that w explains the stupid call by you....I guess it is true...any idiot can grow weed? Vice? Is he your "daddy" lol


----------



## zVice (May 5, 2013)

That is all.... 



Warriorbuds said:


> "If there is green there is life"? Is this true? I have a mother plant that got too much heat and is now in extremely rough shape....it may be dead? But there is still green in leaves and stem is green? I flushed and got rid of excess nutes I used(which may have accelerated the problems I was having), but I only gave the plant 50% mix of Thrive red B1? Its a 1-1-1.....so was assuming it would be pretty tough to get nute burn from 1-1-1? What I need to know is this: If my plant was dead....there would be no green correct?
> re so, topped this plant as the top leaves where dead.......
> Will try and post a pic later, but it looks too bad in pics!! lol
> 
> ...









Warriorbuds said:


> You guys are stupid enough to put your own pics on this website? Some dumbass gets busted here once a month!!!!! Give you head a shake, then continue on giving people bad a advice.....Zvice! lol
> 
> Why is it that everyone I know says finshaggy is an idiot? I don't even know who he is....but I have had 10 people telling me, this guys a jackass? Your brother? Actually that w explains the stupid call by you....I guess it is true...any idiot can grow weed? Vice? Is he your "daddy" lol


----------



## jigfresh (May 5, 2013)

If 10 people have likened you to finshaggy, you should be mighty proud of yourself.


----------



## nuckyt (May 5, 2013)

zVice said:


> That is all....


Lmfao wtf is that? Looks like he just poured miracle grow in it or something.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 6, 2013)

WTF is that lol !!!!!


----------



## zVice (May 6, 2013)

think "that" is reason enough not to listen to a single word warriorshaggy says.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 6, 2013)

Stop talking about ShitFaggy. He gets google rep when you talk about him.


----------



## okimgone (May 6, 2013)

Hey Del! I absolutely love your 12-12 from seed thread, think its fantastic and the way to grow since its almost similar to autoflowers which im into.

Just wondering in ALL of the seeds you've tried which has been the shortest in height with good yields?
Im using 125 watt reflecters 

Keep up the good work and the bud


----------



## okimgone (May 6, 2013)

del66666 said:


> nah mate marijuana nl, mostly always use them, often regret it when i dont......


Hey Del! I absolutely love your 12-12 from seed thread, think its fantastic and the way to grow since its almost similar to autoflowers which im into.

Just wondering in ALL of the seeds you've tried which has been the shortest in height with good yields?
Im using 125 watt reflecters 

Keep up the good work and the bud


----------



## Serial Violator (May 6, 2013)

GreenSanta said:


> a collection of my most recent 12/12 fs
> 
> View attachment 2643496View attachment 2643497View attachment 2643498View attachment 2643499View attachment 2643500View attachment 2643501View attachment 2643502View attachment 2643503View attachment 2643504View attachment 2643505View attachment 2643506View attachment 2643507View attachment 2643508View attachment 2643509View attachment 2643510View attachment 2643511View attachment 2643512View attachment 2643513View attachment 2643514View attachment 2643516View attachment 2643517View attachment 2643518View attachment 2643520View attachment 2643521View attachment 2643522View attachment 2643523View attachment 2643524View attachment 2643525


What strains have you got there???


----------



## smokerGriM (May 6, 2013)

So interested I think ill grow my pineapple chunk in 12/12 now. When do I take clones, or do I need to set up a mother? Im used to just clipping clones from what I got in veg before moving up to flower.


----------



## GreenSanta (May 6, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> What strains have you got there???


all my own cross using spacebomb male and various females. the first pic though was from a pack of seed that was given to me, it's jillybean x chernobyl i believe


----------



## TheSmokeyBandit (May 6, 2013)

Hey guys bout to do a order from attitude for my second grow. I will be doing 12/12 and was curious as to if you guys all had a favorite strain you enjoyed the most growing 12/12???
I'm using a 3x3 tent with a 600w Hps.


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 6, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Stop talking about ShitFaggy. He gets google rep when you talk about him.


Not to mention if you say it too many times he will appear like Beetlejuice or the candy man. We do NOT want that. We finally got him out of Texas (sorry Colorado, but hey you got legal weed so it's a fair trade).


----------



## SweetestCheeba (May 6, 2013)

your ladies turned out gorgeous.
Just curious, this is my first 12/12 from seed grow, when should i start feeding w/ flowering nutes


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 6, 2013)

SweetestCheeba said:


> your ladies turned out gorgeous.
> Just curious, this is my first 12/12 from seed grow, when should i start feeding w/ flowering nutes


Excellent question.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (May 6, 2013)

Any Answers ????


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 6, 2013)

Patience young paduwan.  The wise ones will be along shortly


----------



## SweetestCheeba (May 6, 2013)

I thought u wery being a wise ass, U dont grow 12/12 from seed?


----------



## Medical Grade (May 6, 2013)

You can start using the bloom nutes when the lights turn on.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (May 6, 2013)

Medical Grade said:


> You can start using the bloom nutes when the lights turn on.


At wat ratio do u suggest i feed them, i have tiger bloom.


----------



## Javadog (May 6, 2013)

I am no authority, but I know that it depends on the nutes and soil used.

One popular soil is FFOF. This soil is hot at the start, i.e. nutritious, and so only
water is used for the first couple of weeks.

What soil? What nutes? What breeds? Data....need data! :0)

Good luck,

JD


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 6, 2013)

Nah I'm reading along for the info just like you i just found this thread a few days back.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (May 6, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I am no authority, but I know that it depends on the nutes and soil used.
> 
> One popular soil is FFOF. This soil is hot at the start, i.e. nutritious, and so only
> water is used for the first couple of weeks.
> ...


Soil: MG Seedling starting mix (.05-.10-.05)
Nutes: FFOF Tiger Bloom
Breed: Bag Seeds 
Pots: 1.5 Gal Pots 
Lights: 13-16 x 26w CFLs


----------



## supchaka (May 6, 2013)

Usually a week or 2 after they start throwing hairs


----------



## SweetestCheeba (May 6, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Usually a week or 2 after they start throwing hairs


Thanks!!! At wat ratio should i feed them.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (May 6, 2013)

And i meant to mention that my soil is a mix of the MG seedling starter mix & MG perlite 60/40 mix


----------



## supchaka (May 6, 2013)

I don't know what ratio you're referring to. Just follow the feeding schedule for your nute brand, best to start on the low side.


----------



## Javadog (May 6, 2013)

> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to supchaka again.*


What he said.

JD


----------



## SweetestCheeba (May 6, 2013)

I usually keep 2 gallon jugs for feeding, one plain water, the other a nute and water mix. So to anyone who uses tiger bloom, how much should I add to a gallon of water


----------



## supchaka (May 7, 2013)

Day 45 from seed, Day 24 o' Flower 
[video=youtube_share;HfpnNrzbIEU]http://youtu.be/HfpnNrzbIEU[/video]


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 7, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Day 45 from seed, Day 24 o' Flower
> [video=youtube_share;HfpnNrzbIEU]http://youtu.be/HfpnNrzbIEU[/video]



Looking real good Supchaka,

You going to invite us all round for dinner at that table come harvest time 

I have my own knife and fork, or should I say lighter and papers lol


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 7, 2013)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Soil: MG Seedling starting mix (.05-.10-.05)
> Nutes: FFOF Tiger Bloom
> Breed: Bag Seeds
> Pots: 1.5 Gal Pots
> Lights: 13-16 x 26w CFLs



Here`s a link that`ll help answer your feeding questions >>> http://bit.ly/18qZ9N6


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 7, 2013)

*TODAY*


Gigabud 70 Days FS 35 Of Flower
Orange Bud 52 Days FS 28 Of Flower
Critical Hog 52 Days FS 22 Of Flower
Candyland 35 Days FS 1 Of Flower
Blue Lemon Thai 33 Days FS
Boss Hogg 3 Days FS


​


----------



## Javadog (May 7, 2013)

Nice photo skills!


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (May 9, 2013)

_@youknowwhoiam! wow! YUM! _


----------



## mac.os.x (May 9, 2013)

so is it ok to start 12-12 now ? my girls are only on there three fingered leaves their still tiny.... i have a 600 watt lumitek setup, so its koo to start them under the hps at 12/12 ?


----------



## Warriorbuds (May 9, 2013)

mac.os.x said:


> so is it ok to start 12-12 now ? my girls are only on there three fingered leaves their still tiny.... i have a 600 watt lumitek setup, so its koo to start them under the hps at 12/12 ?


12\12 From seed...means exactly that.....you can flip em whenever you want, but it wont be true 12\12 FS....


----------



## nameno (May 10, 2013)

Good Morning my 12x12fs friends,I feel gooood this AM. (had to tell somebody).Hope ya'll have a good one today!


----------



## hsfkush (May 10, 2013)

Not updated in a while and I'm unable to post pics but a quick update for you guys. I have two 6 week old Lemon Kush's doing really well and just started their second week of flower. I have a Northern Lights x Chronic which is also in it's second week of flower(6 weeks from seed), they all look real healthy and the smell is fantastic. The smell since I have switched from soil to canna coco is unreal, I had no idea that the quality of the soil could have a determining factor in smell and growth speed.

I'll post pics of them as they start to frost up.

I also have 2 others which are 2 weeks old from seed, Durban Poison and Kandy Kush.


----------



## nameno (May 11, 2013)

Since noone is saying anything I'll tell ya'll about my root growth,1 bucket I put rapid start, 1 I did not. I never even dreamed of roots like this.I'm running GH & the roots are still white,I never had roots this white coming from everywhere,the sides the bottom of rockwool.
Have a Great Day.


----------



## hsfkush (May 11, 2013)

nameno said:


> Since noone is saying anything I'll tell ya'll about my root growth,1 bucket I put rapid start, 1 I did not. I never even dreamed of roots like this.I'm running GH & the roots are still white,I never had roots this white coming from everywhere,the sides the bottom of rockwool.
> Have a Great Day.


I've found my roots are a lot cleaner since switching to Canna Coco, when I transplanted from the seedling tray to the 5 litre pot, the roots were a brilliant white and quite thick and solid, where as in the soil, they had a brown tinge to them and were very thin and string-like.


----------



## nameno (May 12, 2013)

Good Morning hsf, I gotta go back to the grow store this week,I Dwc, ran out of rapid start and the roots are turning a little,but compared to the one that had none it's night & day.


Edit; After that cooled down it didn't make sense to me.
All I was trying to say was rapid start must be good stuff!


----------



## lowblower (May 14, 2013)

= Critical




= Durban




= Kabrales




= Pakistan ryder (auto)




= Supersonic crystal storm (auto) hopefully pollinated with autoxtreme female pollen


----------



## OldLuck (May 14, 2013)

critical jack auto


----------



## SweetestCheeba (May 14, 2013)

Quick question to all growers. I have a plant in a 2l soda bottle and she is about 4weeks old I was wondering if I could remove the bottom of the bottle and place it in the 5gal pot I plan on using, or should I wait until the roots have reached the bottom and transplant the entire thing. I jus don't wanna get into week 3 or 4 of flowering and then have to put her through that much stress.


----------



## Javadog (May 14, 2013)

Do you mean to sit the bottomless 2L *onto* the 5G pot's soil?
(something like this has been done)

I am sure that I would want the bottle removed entirely if I 
were doing to typical transplant.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## SweetestCheeba (May 14, 2013)

That's exactly wat I mean. I jus don't want to put too much stress on her so late into flowering.


----------



## Javadog (May 14, 2013)

Coolio. Let's see what the consensus is...I have not done this myself.

(would the result handle a heavy load of buds, I might want to confirm)

Good luck,

JD


----------



## supchaka (May 14, 2013)

53 days from seed. Flowering about 32. About a month to go


----------



## crackmonkey421 (May 16, 2013)

Oay! Youknowwhoiam! Too bad the city turned into the shitty. I still have some hope that they'll get it all fixed and re-post my pics, but I'm on here too.


----------



## zVice (May 16, 2013)

welcome, not much has changed over there then lol

don't mind the trolls, there's some good people here, although they do seem to be disappearing slowly, but new ones arrive 



crackmonkey421 said:


> Oay! Youknowwhoiam! Too bad the city turned into the shitty. I still have some hope that they'll get it all fixed and re-post my pics, but I'm on here too.


Forgot to post this here, 12-12 dog nug


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 16, 2013)

crackmonkey421 said:


> Oay! Youknowwhoiam! Too bad the city turned into the shitty. I still have some hope that they'll get it all fixed and re-post my pics, but I'm on here too.


Hello mate, I'm not happy with GCs new clothes, they may fix it but I'm not feeling the OS, I prefer jeans and a T rather than a shirt n tie !!!

I post in this thread only mainly visual not much banter, the community in this thread are cool not many trolls but they do arise lol.

I'll be starting a Diesel Scrog in its own thread once this lots done. I'll still be checking your journal out too.

For everyone else in this thread I've been following crackmonkeys grows for the last couple of years, he's honest with his posts and has a dialed GDP set up. 

I've got an update coming too, I partially harvested the Gigabud today, took her main cola off @ 6.5 weeks flower, early yes but better than passing cash over for dealer weed @ £10 a gram.


----------



## crackmonkey421 (May 16, 2013)

Guess I better post some pics then 
Here's some of my last Ken's GDP. I got some splainin to do so I'll briefly explain my setup and post some more pics later. My lady wants my help cleaning now


----------



## lowblower (May 17, 2013)

crackmonkey421 said:


> Guess I better post some pics then
> Here's some of my last Ken's GDP. I got some splainin to do so I'll briefly explain my setup and post some more pics later. My lady wants my help cleaning now
> View attachment 2659542


yum yum. Whats the flavour of that like? I smoked some purple haze or something once about 7 years ago and it was the trippiest weed I've smoked. I can't really put my finger on the smell/taste tho....kinda like a lavender type herb but really smooth not really strong. Was nice tho, and unique.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 17, 2013)

crackmonkey421 said:


> Guess I better post some pics then
> Here's some of my last Ken's GDP. I got some splainin to do so I'll briefly explain my setup and post some more pics later. My lady wants my help cleaning now
> View attachment 2659542


Yeah get a thread started, I'm updating later today so keep ya eyes peeled for the headless Gigabud lo.l


----------



## crackmonkey421 (May 17, 2013)

lowblower said:


> yum yum. Whats the flavour of that like? I smoked some purple haze or something once about 7 years ago and it was the trippiest weed I've smoked. I can't really put my finger on the smell/taste tho....kinda like a lavender type herb but really smooth not really strong. Was nice tho, and unique.


I'd say it's just a really deep strong skunky smell with a little bit of sweetness. It is hard to pinpoint, but it's become the standard for the 'smell' of purple around where I live because of its popularity here. Sometimes it reminds me of the freshly ground Kona coffee I buy. It's got the most potent skunky veg leaves of any strain I've grown too.

I'll post a link to the thread I create (when I'm less lazy) in here since I've already opened my trap


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 17, 2013)

*TODAY
*

A little update from today but the pics are blurry as my eyes are playing up today, I must medicate 
Anyway the news so far is the G13 Gigabud has lost its head as my jar became empty and we cant have that can we ???
It was taken yesterday and has been drying for 24hrs and I quick dried the 2 smaller nugs to get me through the weekend, I have`nt weighed it and don`t intend to it fills my 7g jar and that`s all that matters.

The Candyland,Blue Lemon Thai and Boss Hogg all sit at the back of the tent so they get their fair share of light but not directly under the LEDs, that`ll obviously change once the Gigabud comes down.

Here`s the news 

_G13 Gigabud 80 Days FS 45 Flower 
Dutch Passion Orange Bud 62 Days FS 39 Flower 
TH Seeds Critical Hog 62 Days FS 33 Flower 
GDP Candyland 45 Days FS 10 Flower 
CH9 Blue Lemon Thai 43 Days FS (keeping her in the 10cm pot full cycle)
Cali Connection Boss Hogg 13 Days FS

_










What you see above are my final 12/12 FS girls, next up in my garden is a Scrog with 2 Diesel strains, I`ll start a thread for it and your all welcome to follow my next adventure if you wish 
*
CBD Diesel and Soma Seeds NYC Diesel

*​


----------



## howchill (May 17, 2013)

*

Wow i'm so stupid lol can some of you guys help me with my cfl grow? i dont think it's growing correctly lol 

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/654230-first-growwww-check-outtttt-autos.html





​




*


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 17, 2013)

howchill said:


> *
> 
> Wow i'm so stupid lol can some of you guys help me with my cfl grow? i dont think it's growing correctly lol
> 
> ...


*




​
*
I just checked your thread and your only a week in, their not dead so your fine.
Best thing I can suggest is read and be patient, no need to troll other threads, you won't get much feedback until your a good month or so in... Seedlings are seedlings good luck tho


----------



## hsfkush (May 17, 2013)

I've got trichomes appearing on my Northern Lights x Chronic freebie from Sea of Seeds, it smells incredible too! Only 2nd week of flower and it's already got little clear mushrooms on the fan leaves.


----------



## TheSmokeyBandit (May 17, 2013)

So just received my seeds from Attitude and got an Autoflower fem seed. Here is my question. My tent is strictly for 12/12 and my understanding is auto will do better with more light. So should I stick it in

1. A pc case I made with 81w in CFL's running 24/7 
OR
2. In my tent with a 600w HPS running 12/12.

Not sure which would be better... Better light for 12hrs or less light 24hrs????


----------



## lowblower (May 17, 2013)

TheSmokeyBandit said:


> So just received my seeds from Attitude and got an Autoflower fem seed. Here is my question. My tent is strictly for 12/12 and my understanding is auto will do better with more light. So should I stick it in
> 
> 1. A pc case I made with 81w in CFL's running 24/7
> OR
> ...


more watts, less hours, i'd say. Put it in a nice place. What strain u got? I got a supersonic crystal storm that has been used for fem seed production, its also sharing a pot with another plant, and it spent most its time away from the intense light. Its lookin like Ill get maybe a 1/2 oz off the whole thing. So I would imagine that if all those variables were alot more positive, it could easily be showing an Oz right now. In a PC case you might get too much stretching happen and have to tie it back or cut it back, so yeah, put it in the 600w room. Some auto phenos stretch alot


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 17, 2013)

If I remember I got just under an ounce dry from a WW Auto 12/12 FS that's with a 90w led, I'm sure it's in this thread somewhere.

Lowblowers right too, you'll get too much stretch in the PC case unless you lst the main stem flat in a planter.

Put it straight into your flower space you'll be surprised at the result besides its a freebie


----------



## TheSmokeyBandit (May 17, 2013)

It's G13 Pineapple Express Auto. I'm going to be putting straight in the 12/12 tent 

Also got 
Barneys Farm Blue Cheese, Violator Kush, LSD, and Critical Kush.
Freebie - Cali Connection Sour Diesel and of course the auto


----------



## TheSmokeyBandit (May 17, 2013)

I will however be doing one thing different I will start the seeds in the pc case under 18/6 and gradually introduce them into the tent and to a lower light schedule over the first 1-2 weeks. First time they seemed to do much better with clfs than the HPS. So maybe not a true 12/12, but if it works I'll take it.


----------



## lowblower (May 18, 2013)

*Kabrales 12/12 FS*

Complex hash smell (from fan leaf THC pinch test) with hints of fruit and a light spiciness - been flowering just under three weeks (since the calyxes started properly multiplying)


----------



## zVice (May 18, 2013)

Blue pit 12-12 - lazy trimming I know 

















































Dog to follow


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 18, 2013)

very nice pics 

one question from the knowledge holder please 

how long is the adverage time for pistils to start to show on a 12/12 schedule 
i know there will be varriations based on genetics and strain input like sativa an indica percentages 
but an adverege between time is whut i seek - say between 4 and 6 weeks or sumtine like that 

much thanks for anyones time that holds the answer and thinks i deserve a answer 

thank you 
a currious none 12/12 er


----------



## zVice (May 18, 2013)

hey dwez, you're right it really depends on the strain
have had some show as early as 18 days and some as late as 35+ on average i'd say about 3-4 weeks



Dwezelitsame said:


> very nice pics
> 
> one question from the knowledge holder please
> 
> ...


----------



## hsfkush (May 18, 2013)

zVice, that looks exactly like the Chemdawg picture that HSO use on attitude. Looks very nice!


----------



## nameno (May 18, 2013)

I usually clean up the bottom 1/3 of plant I think it's called lollipop anyway my question is when
is the best time to clean up the bottom?


----------



## hsfkush (May 18, 2013)

zVice said:


> hey dwez, you're right it really depends on the strain
> have had some show as early as 18 days and some as late as 35+ on average i'd say about 3-4 weeks


I would agree, 3-4 weeks is a good average in coco, but from my experience in Soil I would say 5-6 weeks, sometimes maybe even as late as 8 weeks, although I'm sure that was down to my soil not being good enough.


----------



## zVice (May 18, 2013)

Dog from Breeders Boutique


----------



## hsfkush (May 18, 2013)

zVice said:


> Dog from Breeders Boutique


Share?  Lol.


----------



## lowblower (May 18, 2013)

That Dog does look nice. Looks reaaally similar to a pic of chemdog I saw on some hightimes CC highlights reel on youtube about a year ago. So looks like u got the right genetics


----------



## zVice (May 18, 2013)

Thanks to the lads at Breeders Boutique 
















lowblower said:


> That Dog does look nice. Looks reaaally similar to a pic of chemdog I saw on some hightimes CC highlights reel on youtube about a year ago. So looks like u got the right genetics


----------



## supchaka (May 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;1g7MvsW1P24]http://youtu.be/1g7MvsW1P24[/video]


----------



## hsfkush (May 18, 2013)

supchaka said:


> [video=youtube_share;1g7MvsW1P24]http://youtu.be/1g7MvsW1P24[/video]


Do you have a deficiency at 2:08? The one which is taller than all the others but trained to be horizontal. I have the same thing happening to one of mine(the leaf claw) and perhaps it might be the same thing as yours.

Also, I love the rotating table, that's a smashing idea!


----------



## supchaka (May 18, 2013)

Sometimes I get a claw here and there. I've never admitted to having a deficiency, if anything it's probably an excess of something in my case. I run stuff pretty hot most the time.


----------



## omar924 (May 18, 2013)

Does anyone take clones and once they are rooted put them straight into 12/12? Or are seeds better?


----------



## crackmonkey421 (May 18, 2013)

omar924 said:


> Does anyone take clones and once they are rooted put them straight into 12/12? Or are seeds better?


I think clones would flower almost immediately that way. You'd end up with much smaller plants. Some do it for a sea of green though, and I think it can work great. With a seed on 12/12, they still veg for awhile before they're sexually mature enough to flower. A SOG is more risky though. More plants = more risk. Size doesn't seem to matter as much as quantity of plants. I'm only allowed 6 flowering plants.


----------



## hsfkush (May 19, 2013)

crackmonkey421 said:


> I think clones would flower almost immediately that way. You'd end up with much smaller plants. Some do it for a sea of green though, and I think it can work great. With a seed on 12/12, they still veg for awhile before they're sexually mature enough to flower. A SOG is more risky though. More plants = more risk. Size doesn't seem to matter as much as quantity of plants. I'm only allowed 6 flowering plants.


Only? I'm not allowed any  Lol.


----------



## hsfkush (May 19, 2013)

supchaka said:


> Sometimes I get a claw here and there. I've never admitted to having a deficiency, if anything it's probably an excess of something in my case. I run stuff pretty hot most the time.


I tend to always get claw on sativa dominant strains, I had it with C99, some sativa bagseed and now with my sativa pheno Lemon Kush. It's frustrating because I thought it was cal/mag def so I feed it and it stays the same lol. So perhaps heat stress?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 19, 2013)

> I think clones would flower almost immediately


i would agree
specially if taken from matured mom


----------



## lowblower (May 19, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> I tend to always get claw on sativa dominant strains, I had it with C99, some sativa bagseed and now with my sativa pheno Lemon Kush. It's frustrating because I thought it was cal/mag def so I feed it and it stays the same lol. So perhaps heat stress?


I heard it has something to do with pH, but I don't think its a big deal. I normally get it at least once a grow but it can just disappear all of a sudden too


----------



## lowblower (May 19, 2013)

^ I think thats just reflection from the lights!


----------



## nameno (May 19, 2013)

Does anyone defoliate?
If so how much & when?


----------



## lowblower (May 19, 2013)

nameno said:


> Does anyone defoliate?
> If so how much & when?


Not much, I think the fan leaves might help in the plants thermoregulation. I only get rid of large fan leaves that are directly blocking a bud underneath (the bud has to be sufficiently developed so that it can really use its own leaves to take in the light, either equal to or better than the one just clipped). Ive noticed before though with my ultra lemon haze, that buds sitting directly under fan leaves can also become just as fat and sticky as any other. So I guess it depends on what you want. But any leaf, will turn light into food, and that food is transported round the plant. So I guess there really is not much point unless you reaaaaally need to improve air circulation, or you think that a bud underneath might benefit from some direct light. But I don't think its necessary. I clip leaves when I spontaneouslly think that It will benefit the bud underneath....but then I still have no idea if it did or not.


----------



## hsfkush (May 19, 2013)

nameno said:


> Does anyone defoliate?
> If so how much & when?


I defoliated my entire plant once, I advise not doing it lol. I left all the sugar leaves etc, just got rid of the giant fan leaves.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 19, 2013)

nameno said:


> Does anyone defoliate?
> If so how much & when?


Only remove them of your lolipoping or running a scrog, I lst my large fan leafs, yeh LST.

I'll upload a pic tomorrow, all I do is bend the 2 adjacent stems down and tie a loose loop with wool. The reason I use wool is because it still has elasticity unlike string wire or twine, so it doesn't cause too much stress and there's still a little movement so the large feeders can stay in place.


----------



## zVice (May 19, 2013)

Usually tuck large fan leaves back like ykwiam
however do sometimes trim some lower branches, the skinny weak ones, around 3-4 weeks in.


----------



## GreenSanta (May 19, 2013)

why cutting light collecting devices? i do it only for the popcorn buds and for airflow sometimes. i think the best is to do it all at once 10 days after they showed sex then leave em alone. from my experience.


----------



## supchaka (May 19, 2013)

Defoliation can be useful if you have a lot of plants crammed together. Which is the only time I do it.


----------



## hsfkush (May 19, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> Only remove them of your lolipoping or running a scrog, I lst my large fan leafs, yeh LST.
> 
> I'll upload a pic tomorrow, all I do is bend the 2 adjacent stems down and tie a loose loop with wool. The reason I use wool is because it still has elasticity unlike string wire or twine, so it doesn't cause too much stress and there's still a little movement so the large feeders can stay in place.


Would you say lollipoping would be beneficial for CFL's? Given their limited penetration it seems logical.
Is it good to use in 12/12 from seed, if so, what stage of growth would you is best to start and finish lollipoping?

Sorry for the mass of questions, it just saves me a little effort in searching which I usually do, but I'm sick so I don't have the patience for it lol.


----------



## B166ER420 (May 19, 2013)

Hey 12/12'rs its been awhile and a couple runs since i last posted,just thought i'd share a couple pics from my 12/12fs grow.This grow is MIRACLE GROW 3 month feed,i just added perlite and a little composted cow manure,so far just plain water.They&#8217;ve been flowering for 3-4 weeks


THANKS!! to all the veteran regulars on this thread(u know who u r).You guys keep up the great grows,yields,info...GL.peace


----------



## omar924 (May 19, 2013)

crackmonkey421 said:


> I think clones would flower almost immediately that way. You'd end up with much smaller plants. Some do it for a sea of green though, and I think it can work great. With a seed on 12/12, they still veg for awhile before they're sexually mature enough to flower. A SOG is more risky though. More plants = more risk. Size doesn't seem to matter as much as quantity of plants. I'm only allowed 6 flowering plants.


 Yeah Im trying to do a SOG perpetual grow. would I be able to pack my tent with 1 gallon grow containers if i did 12/12 from seed? 
Another thing. Do you guys make your own seedS?


----------



## supchaka (May 19, 2013)

omar924 said:


> Yeah Im trying to do a SOG perpetual grow. would I be able to pack my tent with 1 gallon grow containers if i did 12/12 from seed?
> Another thing. Do you guys make your own seedS?


You really need to have your own seed stock to do any significant amount of 12/12 from seed, or alot of money to throw around.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 20, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Would you say lollipoping would be beneficial for CFL's? Given their limited penetration it seems logical.
> Is it good to use in 12/12 from seed, if so, what stage of growth would you is best to start and finish lollipoping?
> 
> Sorry for the mass of questions, it just saves me a little effort in searching which I usually do, but I'm sick so I don't have the patience for it lol.


That`s cool, when I used to lolipop I`d remove the bottom 3rd of the plant before it flowered, although I`m not sure if its benificial during 12/12 FS as there no or little recovery time.
In past grows using the big 125w cfls I`d just lst the main stem and keep the canopy as even as possible for a better foot print.

EDIT**** Where`s SV these days ??? Where are you mate any news ???


----------



## supchaka (May 20, 2013)

I like making the dry ice so I can't remove that lower goodness. If you look at my grow now you can see how I take a lot of the main fan leaves off so the colas are kind of alone then all that bottom shit just intermingles into a fat light absorbing canopy.


----------



## supchaka (May 20, 2013)

The old peacock going to go for 9 weeks for the first time. Some people say its the best they've ever had and some people haven't tried it yet kiss-asslol well at least this grow anyway. Still hermie free and 3 weeks to go. I haven't gave nutes in about a week already. Tuesday will start avalanche and molasses for 4 days then back to water to finish out.


----------



## nameno (May 20, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I like making the dry ice so I can't remove that lower goodness. If you look at my grow now you can see how I take a lot of the main fan leaves off so the colas are kind of alone then all that bottom shit just intermingles into a fat light absorbing canopy.[/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hsfkush (May 20, 2013)

nameno said:


> supchaka said:
> 
> 
> > I like making the dry ice so I can't remove that lower goodness. If you look at my grow now you can see how I take a lot of the main fan leaves off so the colas are kind of alone then all that bottom shit just intermingles into a fat light absorbing canopy.[/
> ...


----------



## nameno (May 20, 2013)

*

don't go along with his "4 days later" pics at all.


LOL Thinking back on it I believe you got something there,because it had a magic look with that before & after picture. Now I gotta wonder about the words,I was going to try it for myself anyway.Later​




*


----------



## hsfkush (May 20, 2013)

nameno said:


> *
> 
> don't go along with his "4 days later" pics at all.
> 
> ...


It is written in very simple language to be fair, so you'd imagine it was a poorly educated teenager who had a hand in the article.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 20, 2013)

4 days my ass !!!

I've only been gardening about 6-7 years properly but I can honestly say I've never seen growth like that, I call major bullshit.


----------



## supchaka (May 20, 2013)

That was just way too long to read.


----------



## djwimbo (May 20, 2013)

was there really any "new" info?

I skimmed it after seeing the "4 days my ass"... and I agree.


----------



## silasraven (May 20, 2013)

will 0-10-3 stunt growth? im in week 2 -3 and supposedly its supposed to be the time buds make there wayto forming and exploding.


----------



## supchaka (May 20, 2013)

0-10-3 would be a flowering nute. Ur going into flower so it should be fine, if a bit early. Exploding buds never happen over night it's a slow constant growth where one day you just go hey my buds are really fucking big now.


----------



## silasraven (May 20, 2013)

thanks, was watching green house seed co growth vid and am taking some pointers off that as well as a ton of other places.


----------



## Javadog (May 20, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> nameno said:
> 
> 
> > I remember reading that about 4 months ago, it's a decent read but I don't go along with his "4 days later" pics at all.
> ...


----------



## supchaka (May 21, 2013)

I trim about the top 12" or so of flowering plants of their fan leaves.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 21, 2013)

Here`s a quick shot I took just after lights out, still a way to go but they both look like they`ll fill a jar or two.

OR

A before and after shot of the same plant over a *4 DAY PERIOD *, 




*@ nameno *if you look to the lower part of the Critical you can just see where I lst`d the large fan leaves that I mentioned a few posts ago ​


----------



## nameno (May 21, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> It is written in very simple language to be fair, so you'd imagine it was a poorly educated teenager who had a hand in the article.


I can't say anything about that I aint got none either,just can read.Have a Great Day!


----------



## hsfkush (May 21, 2013)

nameno said:


> I can't say anything about that I aint got none either,just can read.Have a Great Day!


There are some very intelligent people who have never been to an education facility, the majority are not, but there are a few who are 

At least you can spell and use punctuation properly, a lot of people can't even master that and they've had 25years of education.


----------



## Javadog (May 21, 2013)

Regarding proper English, it is embarrassing to admit, but on more
than one occasion I have been asked if I was British.

What? Because I enunciate my words? Apparently, yes. 'Merica!

Ugh.

:0)

JD


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 21, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Regarding proper English, it is embarrassing to admit, but on more
> than one occasion I have been asked if I was British.
> 
> What? Because I enunciate my words? Apparently, yes. 'Merica!
> ...


Haha I'm British born and bred for 38 years, but only last week I was asked if I was Australian AGAIN.

It happens a lot on the phone but when I'm actually face to face having a conversation it's never mentioned.

My mrs says I'm probably intimidating because I'm over 6 foot with a shaved head and tattoos lol.


----------



## Javadog (May 21, 2013)

Just yell "Oi!" and watch 'em crowd away!


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 21, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Just yell "Oi!" and watch 'em crowd away!


A well known expression from me is 
"Oi don't be a fucking nob" 

I should do a vlog next time I'm out for a ride then you'd hear a true Brit at his peak hahaha.

My nickname given to me by my fellow bikers is "Tourette's " I just can't fathom why !!!


----------



## hsfkush (May 21, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Regarding proper English, it is embarrassing to admit, but on more
> than one occasion I have been asked if I was British.
> 
> What? Because I enunciate my words? Apparently, yes. 'Merica!
> ...


It's good for going out on the razz though, no?  When I was 13 I went to Florida and regardless of where I went, I always had people asking me to say words. My usual response was "fuck off you stupid cunt" but still, they loved my Bricktop impression


----------



## Javadog (May 21, 2013)

LOL, good stuff. The actor who got the role as Bricktop scored.

"Snatch" was a film with hilarious dialogue throughout, but some of
Bricktop's lines, and more how they were delivered, were amazing.

JD

In the quiet words of the Virgin Mary... come again?

Do you know what "nemesis" means? A righteous infliction of retribution manifested by an appropriate agent. Personified in this case by an 'orrible cunt... me.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 21, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Do you know what "nemesis" means? A righteous infliction of retribution manifested by an appropriate agent. Personified in this case by an 'orrible cunt... me.


That was my ringtone at one point lol

Superb film,well written and directed.


----------



## hsfkush (May 22, 2013)

If you want to see an awesome movie, with similar style of writing then watch Django Unchained, it's like Kill Bill x Snatch, it's a really good movie to watch.


----------



## mrnevadat (May 22, 2013)

Man those are lookin good I have a few strains about as far along an lookin at urs I feel a lil better I was thinkin mine Are small to be that far along


----------



## mac.os.x (May 22, 2013)

*

Started all these from seed, my goal is a perpertual grow. 8 Dog BX1 (Feminized) rest are Shouthern Charm, and CJ ....kinda all mixed in, party cups are marked. 
This is my beginning 12/12 today.




Ill be transplanting into 1/2 or whole gallon pots soon. I think they are outgrowing their Party Cup. under a Lumatek 600 watt Super lumen Bulb and Lumatek dimmable Ballast, Hydro farm 6inch air cooled hood ..... still getting material together









View attachment 2667345





​View attachment 2667346

View attachment 2667347










*


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 23, 2013)

Dutch Passions Orange Bud
A little trippy under the leds 





​


----------



## bongwater830 (May 23, 2013)

crackmonkey421 said:


> I'd say it's just a really deep strong skunky smell with a little bit of sweetness. It is hard to pinpoint, but it's become the standard for the 'smell' of purple around where I live because of its popularity here. Sometimes it reminds me of the freshly ground Kona coffee I buy. It's got the most potent skunky veg leaves of any strain I've grown too.
> 
> I'll post a link to the thread I create (when I'm less lazy) in here since I've already opened my trap


Just wondering what that material is on top of your medium and wasup with that? Curious minds.....peace...bongwater


----------



## hsfkush (May 23, 2013)

bongwater830 said:


> Just wondering what that material is on top of your medium and wasup with that? Curious minds.....peace...bongwater


I haven't seen the picture myself, but I'd imagine it's being used like Mulch is used, helps retain moisture and also helps stops bugs breaking the surface and wreaking havoc in the grow tent. That's my assumption though.


----------



## nameno (May 23, 2013)

Looks like you grow good & take good pictures.I love it.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 23, 2013)

I think it's going to be a rather fat cola tbh, and the other pic is the Blue Lemon Thai @ 49 days lol, I'm leaving it in the tiny 10cm pot to see what happens, she showed sex today.

Hard to believe there's only 2 weeks between them age wise !!!


----------



## hsfkush (May 23, 2013)

God damn that's a fat ass cola.


----------



## jigfresh (May 24, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> I think it's going to be a rather fat cola tbh, and the other pic is the Blue Lemon Thai @ 49 days lol, I'm leaving it in the tiny 10cm pot to see what happens, she showed sex today.
> 
> Hard to believe there's only 2 weeks between them age wise !!!


I like the name of your local record store.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 24, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I like the name of your local record store.


Its hard finding decent vinyl stores these days with the dreaded influx of MP3`s and CD`s


----------



## jigfresh (May 24, 2013)

Ain't that the truth. They are like oases (looked that one up) in a digital music desert.


----------



## munchies7 (May 24, 2013)

myself... had bad expericiene with 1L pots... to much watering... and i only get half an ounce TOPS... maybe itsthe strain too.. but on 10L container they grow HUGEEEEEE same time.. less care... stronger plant... and where there go 4 1l there goes 1 10l .. soo ima stick with 10L containers i put a comparison later


----------



## supchaka (May 24, 2013)

I've finally embraced the digital download for music. It's nice to only pay a buck 29 when I only want one song. And the costs are deducted off the full album purchase should you decide to buy more of the same album in the future


----------



## supchaka (May 24, 2013)

munchies7 said:


> myself... had bad expericiene with 1L pots... to much watering... and i only get half an ounce TOPS... maybe itsthe strain too.. but on 10L container they grow HUGEEEEEE same time.. less care... stronger plant... and where there go 4 1l there goes 1 10l .. soo ima stick with 10L containers i put a comparison later


Half oz from 1 liter is pretty good to me!


----------



## hsfkush (May 24, 2013)

So I'm just inspecting in my grow room and I've decided that I'm going to take each plant out individually and inspect them.

So far I have 2 Lemon Kush(1 sativa dom and 1 indica dom) and a Northern Lights x Chronic(Sea of Seeds freebie) that are in flower(week 3 +3 days) and 1 Kandy Kush x Skunk #1(SoS freebie) and a Durban Poison that are 3 weeks old.

I took the NLxChronic out of the room and fucking hell, I am almost high just looking at it... The smell is so insanely potent that I just started sneezing and getting that feeling like I'd sniffed smelling salts. It's a very sweet but very strong smell, I love it.
She's a short lady, definitely more indica standing at a whopping 22 inches from soil to top.
It's completely covered in trichomes, even the large fan leaves have the odd little batch of trichs on it. I'd imagine this plant to be a very good hash making strain, which I may decide to do.
Estimated Yield: 1 ounce - 2 ounce

The Indica dominant Lemon Kush also had a very strong smell of lemon juice and cream, not as intense as the NLxChronic but still, very strong smelling. She too also has a lot of trichomes and is almost double the size of my NLxChronic. She stands at 33 inches tall. She did enjoy her stretch, definitely a hybrid.
Estimated Yield: 1.5 ounce

The sativa dominant Lemon Kush is HUGE! she stands at 51 inches tall!! She's going to need some help standing in the next week or so.
She has only a slight smell at the moment but it's a very pleasant smell, it just smells like a freshly squeezed lemon, I just wish it would be a stronger smell!! There aren't many trichomes yet, but I'm predicting it'll be in the grow room for 4 more weeks than the other two plants. Also, the fan leaves... They're MASSIVE! They're as big as a round dinner plate, absolutely enormous!
Estimated Yield: 1 ounce, but I may be open to reconsider, it all depends on how she fattens up, she's got a lot of flowers on her, more so than both of the others combined, but I'm just worried she'll have horrible sativa buds which hold no weight what so ever, not that it matters as none but my own will smoke it, but still, I just love huge dense nugs!

I will post pics as it gets closer to harvest. Maybe as I start flushing the plants 2 weeks before the chop.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 24, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I've finally embraced the digital download for music. It's nice to only pay a buck 29 when I only want one song. And the costs are deducted off the full album purchase should you decide to buy more of the same album in the future


I also have 3 external HDs with around 80,000+ MP3s, I have each one documented alphabetically in an A4 folders each HD took over a ream of paper, I still have plenty of vinyl but that's now become expensive and collectable plus I stopped DJ'n about 10 years ago.. Mainly Drum n Bass & House I even have some old 78s.


----------



## zepita (May 24, 2013)

Hi guys I'm starting a 12/12 grow with 250w hps and organic soil

Do you say I could average about 15-25 grams per plant (7 liter pots)?


----------



## jigfresh (May 25, 2013)

Yes, it is possible.


----------



## BBbubblegum (May 25, 2013)

zepita said:


> Hi guys I'm starting a 12/12 grow with 250w hps and organic soil
> 
> Do you say I could average about 15-25 grams per plant (7 liter pots)?
> 
> View attachment 2670453


I would say 14gs each plant is reasonable.


----------



## supchaka (May 25, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I've finally embraced the digital download for music. It's nice to only pay a buck 29 when I only want one song. And the costs are deducted off the full album purchase should you decide to buy more of the same album in the future


I used to bootleg music and movies but I've had a couple letters from Verizon so I've retired from that for the time being. And yes I'm kind of replying to myself


----------



## Serial Violator (May 26, 2013)

Alright lads, does anyone know of a way I can download music videos for free, I was using real player but it doesn't seem to want to download certain songs. Any help would be great


----------



## ricky1lung (May 26, 2013)

^^^ Grab a copy of Internet Download Manager

Works great.


----------



## Serial Violator (May 26, 2013)

Here's a few shots of the outdoor 12-12. The kiwi looks amazing and putting it outside didn't really affect it, the white widow stalled for a week or 2 but has continued flowering and the exo cheese has gone back into veg i think as it has started growing alot although there are some pistils on it still


----------



## Serial Violator (May 26, 2013)

ricky1lung said:


> ^^^ Grab a copy of Internet Download Manager
> 
> Works great.


Thanks mate but preferably a free one lol


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 26, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> Alright lads, does anyone know of a way I can download music videos for free, I was using real player but it doesn't seem to want to download certain songs. Any help would be great


Hello mate, good to see an update from ya, looking nice.

As for a free music videos I use this, http://download.cnet.com/Any-Video-Converter/3000-2194_4-10661456.html?tag=mncol;2 It also converts the video to mp3 if needed its how I get all my kids ones for their tabs n shit.

Its completely free, easy to use and stable, the bonus is it can convert the files to most if all devices like iphones, shitberries, tabs etc.


----------



## Serial Violator (May 26, 2013)

Cheers mate i'll check it out. Been busy as fuck lately and its about to get a whole lot worse, just bought another bar and move in on the 7th so life going to get hectic, all im managing to do is feed the plants every few days. I'll take some pics later of the indoor plants.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 26, 2013)

*@ jigfresh
*
This is a few shots of one of the folders I spoke about, off topic I know but so many people don`t believe me when I tell them how much music I have(not saying you don`t).

Iv`e got a few of them, and as ya can see this one lists just under 13,000 tracks.



EDIT** LOL @ the Britney track, but in fairness people dance to anything when off their tits


----------



## smokesomekush (May 26, 2013)

Hey Guys Is it your opinion (anyones) that coco can yeild more the soil? As long as ph is ok of coarse. I've been growing 12/12 in soil (canna pro) and only averaging 1 oz per plant under 600w hps. 9litre pots. Lots of different strains, most I can pull is 2oz if she's sativa dom. I know coco is hydro pretty much and feeding more frequent can be necessary.. But yield difference?


----------



## smokesomekush (May 26, 2013)

Hey guys. Is it your opinion (anyones) that coco can yeild more the soil? As long as ph is ok of coarse. I've been growing 12/12 in soil and only averaging 1 oz per plant under 600w hps. 9litre pots. Lots of different strains, most I can pull is 2 if she's sativa dom.


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2013)

Absolutely coco can yield more than soil. Just like soil can yield more than coco.  Depends on what you are good at. I'm good at hydro, so I yield more using that.

EDIT: LOLOL I dance to britney stone sober.  You would be embarrassed by half my collection.

And.... My 12/12 F.S. babies are coming along, working on their 3rd set of leaves.


----------



## hsfkush (May 26, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Absolutely coco can yield more than soil. Just like soil can yield more than coco.  Depends on what you are good at. I'm good at hydro, so I yield more using that.


Clever response, I like it! But doesn't Hydro usually yield more anyway given that you basically have unlimited root space?

I'm currently using coco and I've found that growth is faster in coco than in soil. When I grew in soil, it took me 7 weeks to start flowering but in coco, after 3 weeks I was starting to see pistils pop up everywhere.

I'm currently in my 3rd week of flower, approaching my 4th week. The most I yielded in soil was little under and ounce(26.3g) and that was off of a 46" plant that was topped once. As things stand at the minute, I'm optimistic for my yield(not that it matters as I don't sell it) and I'm predicting a minimum of 1 ounce off of a 22" plant. We'll see how things go though, I may be wrong and I may get more or less, I'm still new so I'm perfecting my technique before trying other, more aggressive techniques for yield such as LST/SCRoG.

Edit: Update on my grow. I've started to see a couple of brown pistils on my indica dominant strains, progress!


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 26, 2013)

Clever answer indeed, Iv`e been soil from the start and haven`t felt the need to switch because each harvest gets me to the next, even when not 12/12 FS Iv`e kept at soil.

Anywhere from 20-35g 12/12 FS in a 5L pot is what Iv`e been pulling under 90w ufos so anythings possible, the only way to find out is do a side by side with the same strain in the same pots 1 with soil and 1 with coco,

Hydro hands down should beat both soil and coco but it all depends what you can dial in, I have no interest in hydro as it seems to much effort checking ph, feeding, air stones etc.

Fuck all that, I haven`t checked my ph for years or changed my feeding schedule the only thing I have actually changed is going from CFL to LED.


----------



## hsfkush (May 26, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> Clever answer indeed, Iv`e been soil from the start and haven`t felt the need to switch because each harvest gets me to the next, even when not 12/12 FS Iv`e kept at soil.
> 
> Anywhere from 20-35g 12/12 FS in a 5L pot is what Iv`e been pulling under 90w ufos so anythings possible, the only way to find out is do a side by side with the same strain in the same pots 1 with soil and 1 with coco,
> 
> ...


How are the LEDs compared to CFL? Also, what sort of heat do they emit? I'd like to go to a more penetrating light source as I end up with wispy buds about halfway down the plant.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 26, 2013)

I used to use the big 125w cfls and they got hot as fuck, with the LEDs I get no issues whatsoever Infact during the winter months I have to use a oil filled rad to get my temps up, 

It's an improvement big time running THESE leds IMHO


----------



## Serial Violator (May 26, 2013)

Here's the rest, most have between 2-4 weeks left but the kaliman cheese looks like it has only been flowering a couple of weeks


----------



## kindnug (May 26, 2013)

#6 will be done in 2 wk or less but looks like the rest have around 3-4 wk.

Very big buds for such short plants > Beautiful!


----------



## hsfkush (May 26, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> I used to use the big 125w cfls and they got hot as fuck, with the LEDs I get no issues whatsoever Infact during the winter months I have to use a oil filled rad to get my temps up,
> 
> It's an improvement big time running THESE leds IMHO


What sort of wattage would be best to use, for 5 plants for example?


----------



## jigfresh (May 26, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Clever response, I like it! But doesn't Hydro usually yield more anyway given that you basically have unlimited root space?
> 
> I'm currently using coco and I've found that growth is faster in coco than in soil. When I grew in soil, it took me 7 weeks to start flowering but in coco, after 3 weeks I was starting to see pistils pop up everywhere.


From everything I've seen and heard from people who have done both hydro grows faster and more vigorous especially in veg. I can't say that people are unilaterally getting bigger harvests in soil per se. I think it would take more veg time in soil to get a plant capable of getting the yield a hydro plant could in a shorter time. So if you are talking about weight per time, I'd say for sure hydro wins. But there are so many ways people grow, and so many reasons people grow. I grow for myself in a small closet. Others grow for profit in warehouses. I grow in my bedroom closet and I work from home/ am home all the damn time. Others see their plants once a week. So many factors to which is better and which will even work for a situation. So it's a complicated issue.



Youknowwhoiam said:


> I have no interest in hydro as it seems to much effort checking ph, feeding, air stones etc.
> 
> Fuck all that, I haven`t checked my ph for years or changed my feeding schedule the only thing I have actually changed is going from CFL to LED.


Haha... it's funny cuz I always thought hydro was more work. I started hydro and ran that for 3+ years, then went to soil. Honestly I find soil SOOOOO much more work, and needing of attention. I am constantly having to remember to water my plants. Watering is a bit of a pain, and the soil is all over, have to store shit on my deck, blah, blah. I am not trying to complain, just saying to me it's so much more of a hassle soil is.

Hydro, sure you can complicate the shit out of it... but really, what I strived for was a setup that would handle itself. I had things pretty dialed in before I took it down to try soil. I would add water once a week, maybe twice. Nutes every two weeks or so. Only gave them nutes a few times really. Stopped giving them anything after 5 weeks flowering. And I loved the sound of a waterfall in the room. I left my hydro going for either 12 or 14 days (i forget which) completely on it's own and everything was fine, except the plants grew out of control. I didn't check pH or water temps. I kinda figured out a regular pattern and just estimated everything. Low maintinance just the way I like it.

Saying all that, I'm just starting to smoke my first soil harvest the past few days and WOW is the taste difference something. Hard to explain, but I am really digging the soil taste and smell. Smells more natural. Have to laugh at the yeild though. I don't think I cracked 0.2 g/w.  However... I'm going with soil another round at least. Try to tame the beast.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 27, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> What sort of wattage would be best to use, for 5 plants for example?


Rule of thumb as far as I`m led to believe is 100w minimum for the first plant then 50w for every other, but this can differ if your running perpetually as all the girls should be at differing stages, I ran 2 125w cfls for 4 plants and had no issues. So I`d say around the 300w mark it where to be IMHO.



jigfresh said:


> From everything I've seen and heard from people who have done both hydro grows faster and more vigorous especially in veg. I can't say that people are unilaterally getting bigger harvests in soil per se. I think it would take more veg time in soil to get a plant capable of getting the yield a hydro plant could in a shorter time. So if you are talking about weight per time, I'd say for sure hydro wins. But there are so many ways people grow, and so many reasons people grow. I grow for myself in a small closet. Others grow for profit in warehouses. I grow in my bedroom closet and I work from home/ am home all the damn time. Others see their plants once a week. So many factors to which is better and which will even work for a situation. So it's a complicated issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm not as much work as I thought, with me tho I have to research loads before taking the plunge (no pun intended) it took 6 months of intense reading and research before I switched to LEDs.

I may look into it a little deeper if I ever get a bigger tent but for now I`m happy with soil, I find with soil grown bud the taste is more musky and defined, like you said its more natural from them to grow in soil. When it comes to yields I don`t see an issue with whatever`s pulled as long as it gets you to the next harvest.

Keep it green and if anyone`s in the UK enjoy today`s Bank Holiday


----------



## supchaka (May 27, 2013)

7 weeks flower, going for 9


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 27, 2013)

Very nice supchaka, I`m also 7 weeks in today with my Orange Bud but I wont upload any pics for a while as this threads become very me me me me me lol.... Opps


----------



## shadyslater (May 27, 2013)

yeah its very possible mate


----------



## hsfkush (May 27, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> Very nice supchaka, I`m also 7 weeks in today with my Orange Bud but I wont upload any pics for a while as this threads become very me me me me me lol.... Opps


Don't be shy, it keeps the thread active and looking at bud porn never gets boring!


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 28, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Don't be shy, it keeps the thread active and looking at bud porn never gets boring!


Oh ok then if you say so, twist my arm !!!

*Dutch Passion Orange Bud* 7 weeks Flower today, the pistils have just started to turn orange but only a small percent, looking forward to seeing how orange she goes as she has a shit load of pistils and a fair amount of frosting. Taking her out of the tent to take pics I noticed the orange scent properly for the first time and it was very sweet smelling, excuse the out of focus close up !!!









[/URL]





*TH Seeds Critical Hog* 6 weeks flower today, all I`m going to say about her is _TRICHOMES !!!_







[/URL]





[/URL]


*Grand Daddy Purp Candyland* 55 days FS 20 days flower, she`s doing ok could be better but she sits at the back of the tent and doesn`t really get the light she deserves, my own fault for being so greedy in this space but next weekend she should get her OWN ufo as the Orange Bud is due down soon.







[/URL]





[/URL]​


----------



## Warriorbuds (May 28, 2013)

Candyland 12\12 Fs...4 weeks into flower I believe??  250W HPS.....


----------



## SweetestCheeba (May 28, 2013)

18 days since pistils 37 days of 12/12/ Closet/ Random Bagseeds/ 2gal pots/ 2L soda bottle/ 150w hps/ 4x23w 5000k & 7x26w 2700k cfls


----------



## hsfkush (May 28, 2013)

SweetestCheeba said:


> 18 days since pistils 37 days of 12/12/ Closet/ Random Bagseeds/ 2gal pots/ 2L soda bottle/ 150w hps/ 4x23w 5000k & 7x26w 2700k cfls
> View attachment 2676089View attachment 2676091View attachment 2676093


I tried the 2L bottle thing, it was a gigantic fail to say the least  Lol.


----------



## hsfkush (May 28, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> Oh ok then if you say so, twist my arm !!!
> 
> *Dutch Passion Orange Bud* 7 weeks Flower today, the pistils have just started to turn orange but only a small percent, looking forward to seeing how orange she goes as she has a shit load of pistils and a fair amount of frosting. Taking her out of the tent to take pics I noticed the orange scent properly for the first time and it was very sweet smelling, excuse the out of focus close up !!!
> 
> ...


You are seriously making me consider buying an LED panel and a few UFO's to boot...


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 28, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> You are seriously making me consider buying an LED panel and a few UFO's to boot...


Thanks mate, I was also skeptical about led so I only brought 1 to see what it was all about.

Looking back I kinda wished I'd got a 300w panel as they really do perform, but I settled with another 90w.

Here's a link to mine http://www.prakasa.co.uk/90w-led-grow-lights-by-prakasa

Their comparison to 200w hids or similar I agree with from my exp using them, they are well built and have decent diodes in the correct nm scale, the saving on electric is clear to see too. The only downfall for me no heat and that's a pita in winter months as my tents in the loft. If it wasnt I can't see an issue with temps whatsoever.


----------



## hsfkush (May 28, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> Thanks mate, I was also skeptical about led so I only brought 1 to see what it was all about.
> 
> Looking back I kinda wished I'd got a 300w panel as they really do perform, but I settled with another 90w.
> 
> ...


That's awesome, thanks for the info! I'd rep you but I've already done it recently apparently lol.

I think I will get two of these as they're quite cheap as well compared to what I've been seeing for other 90w UFO's. Less heat is also a massive bonus for me, as my grow room is a closet behind my houses hot water tank lol. It can get very very warm in there some times, I've hit the mid 90's once or twice so I've defoliated a little for air flow which brings the temps down to the low 80's if I leave the door open for extended periods of time lol.


----------



## zVice (May 28, 2013)

been following this thread 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/609376-tahoe-og-kush-blackstar-led.html

great led results...
been thinking about it...


----------



## hsfkush (May 28, 2013)

zVice said:


> been following this thread
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/609376-tahoe-og-kush-blackstar-led.html
> 
> ...


That is fucking incredible!


----------



## hsfkush (May 29, 2013)

I've a question regarding nutrients. I'm currently only using Canna Coco A+B with my Canna Coco medium, is there anything which you guys could recommend to me as an extra to those two? I'd prefer to stick with the Canna line as that's all I know and it serves me well enough.


----------



## zVice (May 29, 2013)

Canna is great, rhiz is excellent for root development, it's quite pricey though and there are some alternatives
also cannazym or equivalent is good for breaking down old roots, this assists with nutrient uptake
and finally a bit of pk boost, hammerhead 4/10 is good, avoid the higher ratios and use every second feed instead of once or twice as instructed.

Usually use rhiz at the start and fade it out towards the end and the zym is the other way use more towards the end

with the above have had my best results to date


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (May 29, 2013)

_er.... wheres Delboy??????????........._


----------



## jigfresh (May 29, 2013)

zVice said:


> been following this thread
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/609376-tahoe-og-kush-blackstar-led.html
> 
> ...


Nothing like a little drama first thing in the morning. Reminded me why I don't check out more people's threads. Nice results though. I'm getting ready to retool my grow. Maybe LED is a good direction to go.

Thanks for the link... i think.


----------



## Serial Violator (May 29, 2013)

I seem to have some little black flies that have laid eggs on the underneath of the leaves on my off my outside plants. I don't want to spray anything on it as it doesn't have long left, shall I just wipe the leaves with soapy water??? Any help would be great


----------



## zVice (May 29, 2013)

del always swore by neem, used it right up until harvest
got any pics of the infestation?




Serial Violator said:


> I seem to have some little black flies that have laid eggs on the underneath of the leaves on my off my outside plants. I don't want to spray anything on it as it doesn't have long left, shall I just wipe the leaves with soapy water??? Any help would be great


----------



## Serial Violator (May 29, 2013)

Its not spider mites its a small Black fly with little green eggs. I'll post a pic tomorrow but they are very small bit sure how cleat they'll be


----------



## zVice (May 29, 2013)

should still work I guess


----------



## supchaka (May 29, 2013)

Hit them with pepper spray! 2 weeks to go on these


----------



## Serial Violator (May 30, 2013)

Here are the little fuckers


----------



## Javadog (May 30, 2013)

Those are aphids, aren't they?

I think that a spray with a weak soap solution might
be a harmless good start.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Serial Violator (May 30, 2013)

I thought aphids where green, these are little black flies


----------



## Javadog (May 30, 2013)

You know...I was going by shape and general appearance.

I quick soap spray will do harm....but I too would like to know what they are.

Good luck, and thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (May 30, 2013)

My grandad (he's 86) said their aphids and they can be green,white or black, he said soapy water will help, he also said black ones go for more fragrant plants, you can spray soapy water on them but being MJ I don't know what will happen to your bud. It's time for Google but I'd imagine your on it already.

Hope it helps, FTR he doesn't smoke at all but loves his garden like most of the elderly do, good luck mate


----------



## Serial Violator (May 30, 2013)

Cheers boys. Stupid question, soapy water? Is it just literally a bar of soap in left in a bowl of water?


----------



## zVice (May 30, 2013)

Natural dish soap?



Serial Violator said:


> Cheers boys. Stupid question, soapy water? Is it just literally a bar of soap in left in a bowl of water?


----------



## supchaka (May 30, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> Cheers boys. Stupid question, soapy water? Is it just literally a bar of soap in left in a bowl of water?


I add something like dawn dish soap to a spray bottle. Only about 4-5 drops of soap.


----------



## Javadog (May 30, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I add something like dawn dish soap to a spray bottle. Only about 4-5 drops of soap.


Beat me to it. :0)

There should be no lasting after effect and zero harm to the plants.

You can always wash them off again after the treatment. (after
the buggers are dead anyway)

Good luck,

JD


----------



## by102 (May 31, 2013)

Hi friends, I am following this topic for a long time because I do not have to contact language is difficult. I have read hundreds of pages, but I do not understand a type of flowering time of 60 days, how much time is applied to seed 12 12 light hours we are winning? a deadline is not clear what will be my second seeds, harvest flowers are picked first. DrGreen bought seeds white widow. 12 12 days from seed using 21 400 w hps. On average, how much time do you think it takes. sorry am not familiar with the first time I bought feminized seeds.


----------



## Serial Violator (May 31, 2013)

So it seems there was only 3 fan leaves that had the little bastards on them, so I just plucked them off. Hopefully it'll help.


----------



## Javadog (May 31, 2013)

by102 said:


> Hi friends, I am following this topic for a long time because I do not have to contact language is difficult. I have read hundreds of pages, but I do not understand a type of flowering time of 60 days, how much time is applied to seed 12 12 light hours we are winning? a deadline is not clear what will be my second seeds, harvest flowers are picked first. DrGreen bought seeds white widow. 12 12 days from seed using 21 400 w hps. On average, how much time do you think it takes. sorry am not familiar with the first time I bought feminized seeds.


Well, welcome to RIU.

I am not certain, but I imagine that going to 12/12 from seed might
save at least two or three week. That is the time that I would probably
let a seed-into-plant Veg before I went to 12/12.

The difference is a smaller yield, but it balances out for some.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 1, 2013)

_Wotz going on? Wheres Del? _


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 1, 2013)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> _Wotz going on? Wheres Del? _


You need to stand in front of mirror turn round 3times whilst repeatedly chanting his name and he will appear before you.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 2, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> You need to stand in front of mirror turn round 3times whilst repeatedly chanting his name and he will appear before you.


_Tried it! Didnt work! 

Better come up with a magic potion or sommat..........

(while on the subject)Where the smeg is Scrolodyte ........??????????????????????

Run off With Del?

LOL_


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Jun 3, 2013)

Iv`e only seen del in here once since I joined in January !!!

I`ll be posting an update of the Orange Bud later as its at 8 weeks flower today


----------



## nameno (Jun 3, 2013)

He usually shows up when somebody ask for him,I have noticed.
Wish he would come by let's see what's new?
He gets big results.

Edit: Good Morning to all! Have a great week.
Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Jun 3, 2013)

*Today*
*Dutch Passion Orange Bud 8 Weeks Flower

79 Days FS 56 Days Flower*
I took a few lower buds off her over the weekend as my jar will be empty again midweek, so they have been hanging until this morning, you can see why its called orange bud from the pics,
I`ll probably let her go until 9 weeks if I can, she`s turning real fast so I`m out with my scope everyday, From what Iv`e read online her harvest time is anywhere between 57-64 days most take it down on day 61.​

anyway her she is....
*The lower buds I chopped a few days ago.*
​

*A shot of the lower sites left.*

*Here`s whats left with my lighter for scale.*

​


----------



## trueg115 (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd definitely let her fatten up a little for a few extra weeks if I were you but looking good!


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Jun 3, 2013)

trueg115 said:


> I'd definitely let her fatten up a little for a few extra weeks if I were you but looking good!


Cheers, I'll let her go as long as she needs, she won't be going another 2 weeks tho going by her trics but stranger things have happened lol, I know she has a little more weight to go on, the pistils have only just started receding, I also just popped into your thread looking good there mate, I have a boss hog around 2 weeks ( I think ) FS.


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 3, 2013)

Key word......Weeks! It needs about that, No offense bro, but those buds are way airy, they were not close to done,."Let er Swell".Also the buds will get that almost yellow\goldish sheen, when its done, as the trics tell it all!..IMO...Cheers!!


----------



## stonedroses (Jun 3, 2013)

First ever grow, doing a 12 12 under 400 with euro shade. 6 weeks in Northern lights from Nirvana. 2nd week after popping my ballast broke so had them just under a small LED for 4 days.

How they looking ?


----------



## nameno (Jun 3, 2013)

@Ykwia-LOL

Orange Bud looks good!!

You keep talking about what's left- I'd take what's left.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Jun 3, 2013)

Warriorbuds said:


> Key word......Weeks! It needs about that, No offense bro, but those buds are way airy, they were not close to done,."Let er Swell".Also the buds will get that almost yellow\goldish sheen, when its done, as the trics tell it all!..IMO...Cheers!!


Couldn`t agree more they were taken VERY early but thats better than passing money over to a dealer who knows fuck all about whats he`s selling, my jar cannot be empty lol anyway, Iv`e been through many many harvests over the 7 or 8 years of growing and have always gone by trics, this is my 1st strain to memory where the trics are amber but the majority of pistils stay white.

I cant get a good shot of her, the last was with flash so she looks under cooked but by the shot of the trics below you can see about 20% amber, shes telling me now to keep an eye on her, I can honestly say no more than 2 weeks not even 1 tbh...

I dont take offence to any post or critism, thats what forums are all about


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Jun 3, 2013)

nameno said:


> @Ykwia-LOL
> 
> Orange Bud looks good!!
> 
> You keep talking about what's left- I'd take what's left.



You can have this Critical Hog that definately has a few weeks left lol


----------



## BBbubblegum (Jun 3, 2013)

Dried my buds for 3 days. All really small. .5g-2g each. And now they smell like grass. Been curing and burping 4 times a day for 30 mins each for the past 3 days. How much longer can i expect till the dankness comes back.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Jun 3, 2013)

If you hung for 3 days then jarred for 3 days you need to keep the jar closed and burp once a day for 5 mins, in about a week the smell will come back,the hay smell comes from the crispy outside concealing the moisture inside.

It will become soft again to the touch and the hay smell will go, if you we're to grind a small piece now you'll get a wiff of her scent, and it'll show how wet it still is.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Jun 3, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> If you hung for 3 days then jarred for 3 days you need to keep the jar closed and burp once a day for 5 mins, in about a week the smell will come back,the hay smell comes from the crispy outside concealing the moisture inside.
> 
> It will become soft again to the touch and the hay smell will go, if you we're to grind a small piece now you'll get a wiff of her scent, and it'll show how wet it still is.


My last harvest i had some bigger buds. 1-3gs or so. I went on vacation and dried them wrong (first harvest) threw them in a cardboard box. When i got back 7 days later they were over dried and had flatten from sitting on the carboard, but the smell was great. Is it possible that i didnt dry this batch long enough?


----------



## Javadog (Jun 3, 2013)

I would guess no.....the first thing you want to avoid is drying the
buds out too soon. They can lose flavor that way.

The buds will smell like grass (hay) for a while as it takes some time
for the chlorophyll to breakdown.

Search up the curing thread. It is a good read.

Good luck,

JD

P.S. I recommend that you also get a hygrometer that can fit into
the jars. (I use this) 

Then, aim to get the jars down to 62-65% Rh.

P.P.S. I had to work to confirm the range above....when I got there,
I looked into Boveda packs which are used traditionally with cigars.
They are a bit higher in hunidity when used with cigars....but then 
I found a 62% version....then I found them in a small size at about
$1 each! Hoo hoo!


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 4, 2013)

I went to help a mate trim a few weeks ago, he had 4 KGs to trim. The firs day I went round the bud was way to dry. It just crumbled. He next day when I went back he had thrown in a loaf of bread in to the sacks of bud, I was like what the fuck you king but to be fair it did help moisten it up again but not sure what it did for the taste and smell. I've got a pic on my phone but can't seem to upload frm my phone to here


----------



## nameno (Jun 4, 2013)

Youknowwhoiam said:


> You can have this Critical Hog that definately has a few weeks left lol


I would it's got bud to the bottom I see. You doing a good job.!
I like the structure of the plant all even looking.


----------



## Budlewsowski (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey fellas I have been trying for a while now to find what strain this plant may be? I got it from a mate who hasn't got much of an idea any guesses. Started flower at around two weeks from rooted cutting.View attachment 2685299View attachment 2685300View attachment 2685301View attachment 2685302View attachment 2685304Any help is great thanks


----------



## nameno (Jun 4, 2013)

That is a cannabis plant,probably sativa.Got DNA?
Sorry about that a??hole answer I just couldn't resist,I don't believe anyone can tell you that..
When I tried with bagseed I could not find a way without DNA.
It looks good,keep feeding it,& you'll love it in the end.


----------



## Budlewsowski (Jun 4, 2013)

nameno Thanks for the reply. Plant is actually Indica dom and yeah I don't expect to get a definite answer was more just hoping someone might come on here saying it looks a bit like so and so strain. Just wondering coz its quite a nice plant and it was sourced as a named strain when bought from seed and only cloned since so there must be a name out there for this girl just too bad it wasn't passed on to me. Just wonderin as I have been searching threads trying to find a pic of a similar looking plant and haven't had lot of luck. And yeah I will be really enjoying her in a few weeks time as It will be a smokefree few weeks.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Jun 4, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I would guess no.....the first thing you want to avoid is drying the
> buds out too soon. They can lose flavor that way.
> 
> The buds will smell like grass (hay) for a while as it takes some time
> ...


I'm just going to con tinue burping a few times a day. The buds don't feel wet, but they dont crumble at all. There is no shake in the jars. The jar is only a 1/4 filled up.


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 4, 2013)

Budlewsowski said:


> Hey fellas I have been trying for a while now to find what strain this plant may be? I got it from a mate who hasn't got much of an idea any guesses. Started flower at around two weeks from rooted cutting.View attachment 2685299View attachment 2685305View attachment 2685300View attachment 2685301View attachment 2685302View attachment 2685304Any help is great thanks


Pink Kush has pink pistils, but I have no idea if that's what you've got or not.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 5, 2013)

Here's they are at 7 weeks of flower


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 5, 2013)

Looking good SV, how long do you plan to let them all go? Assuming the Sativa's will be left for longer(10+?)


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks mate, i'll give them atleast 2 more weeks and that one plant will be another 6 weeks i think. I also have a white russian that is a week into veg. The 3 i have outside have about 2 weeks left accept 1 which has gone back into veg.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Jun 5, 2013)

Lovely stuff SV, that lot will keep ya going a while.

What's the story on the pests did the little fuckers come back or was it just those few ?


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 6, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> Thanks mate, i'll give them atleast 2 more weeks and that one plant will be another 6 weeks i think. I also have a white russian that is a week into veg. The 3 i have outside have about 2 weeks left accept 1 which has gone back into veg.


Just to stop any confusion, when I was referring to the 10+ weeks, I meant overall lol.

Also, I'll have a picture update of my NLxChronic freebie, she's super frosty and from the eye, looks like only a week to go, but I'm sure she has some weight to pack on because she's not very full. I'll get the microscope out later also and check the trichs.

Looking at Dels pics again, fucking hell... I want to be that good!  lol.


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Jun 6, 2013)

Today The Orange Bud is down (8.5 weeks flower) and weighs fuck knows, or if ya like it weighs Batt Err (scales need a new battery but its those weird flat ones) Hopefully I`ll be able to find one somewhere before its jarred but I can tell you its enough to get me through until the Critical Hog comes down in 2 weeks.

​


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 6, 2013)

Sorry guys no pictures, 4 houses near where I am got raided today. I'm not taking any chances.

I've seen a Helicopter at night with a Green light on the bottom flying around recently(at night) and I am kind of worrying a little as it stopped over my house for a good 5 minutes the other night. I thought nothing of it that night but now after hearing and seeing these raids take place literally on my doorstep, I'm going to lay low and grow quietly for a while.


----------



## zVice (Jun 6, 2013)

Here's a pic for you then, pit after a bit of a cure


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 7, 2013)

After checking the trichs yesterday for the first time at least 4 had mostly cloudy so they'll be coming down this week at some point. I still have most of the bud from the last grow so i should have about 15 strains injars once they're down


----------



## Youknowwhoiam (Jun 7, 2013)

Iv`e been trying to get to grips with a ​digital camera
 so here`s a few shots of things, as my scales are screwed I took a pic today of the OBs cola after a 24hr hang for scale.
​

This is the Critical Hogs top @ 7.5 weeks flower.


​GDP Candyland 


My Blue Lemon Thai (in a micro forum for obvious reasons lol)


And finally my LAST 12/12 FS strain Boss Hog
​


----------



## nameno (Jun 7, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Sorry guys no pictures, 4 houses near where I am got raided today. I'm not taking any chances.
> 
> I've seen a Helicopter at night with a Green light on the bottom flying around recently(at night) and I am kind of worrying a little as it stopped over my house for a good 5 minutes the other night. I thought nothing of it that night but now after hearing and seeing these raids take place literally on my doorstep, I'm going to lay low and grow quietly for a while.


 You think the low heat from the cfls might haved saved you from the long arm?
Stay safe,have a good day.


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 7, 2013)

nameno said:


> You think the low heat from the cfls might haved saved you from the long arm?
> Stay safe,have a good day.


Very possible, but the room gets pretty warm regardless of whether the lights are on or not. I have the hot water tank right next to my grow room, so perhaps that masked the heat signature. However, it's still some scary shit, especially when the house opposite you has just had 30+ plants and 5kg of cocaine being escorted out of it right in front of your own eyes.

One of the guys tried to leg it but got caught by the Dogs rofl.


----------



## zVice (Jun 7, 2013)

30+ plants would need at least 2000+ watts, on a flir it would stick out like a sore thumb if vented incorrectly

that's the kind of haul they're looking for, not a closet grower with a couple of bushes under a few cfls
they wouldn't risk busting in your door only to find nothing based on a tiny heat signature

you should be safe man, just make sure you scrubbing your air and vent back into the house, not straight outside




hsfkush said:


> Very possible, but the room gets pretty warm regardless of whether the lights are on or not. I have the hot water tank right next to my grow room, so perhaps that masked the heat signature. However, it's still some scary shit, especially when the house opposite you has just had 30+ plants and 5kg of cocaine being escorted out of it right in front of your own eyes.
> 
> One of the guys tried to leg it but got caught by the Dogs rofl.


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 7, 2013)

zVice said:


> 30+ plants would need at least 2000+ watts, on a flir it would stick out like a sore thumb if vented incorrectly
> 
> that's the kind of haul they're looking for, not a closet grower with a couple of bushes under a few cfls
> they wouldn't risk busting in your door only to find nothing based on a tiny heat signature
> ...


The air doesn't even leave the grow room very often, I "burp" my closet due to construction restrictions. And given my recent financial restrictions, having an extra 200 watts(an uneducated guess) for ventilation would really dig a hole for me unless I was commercially selling my product(which I do not).


----------



## nameno (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah,I don't know what it's like over there
but I'm pulling for ya.Good Luck!


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 7, 2013)

nameno said:


> Yeah,I don't know what it's like over there
> but I'm pulling for ya.Good Luck!


In terms of possession, the police are fairly relaxed. I was caught once smoking a joint in a quiet area of a park with a lake in the middle of it, I wasn't doing any harm and there was no one around so I enjoyed the sunshine and smoked a joint watching nature do it's thing. I was told not to do it in public and keep it to with in my own home and had the rest of the joint confiscated, having to give all my details and then given a lecture as to how bad it is for my health, which was met with a polite "yes sir, absolutely. I'll not do it again sir, my apologies."

No fine or anything.

Also, most cases of 5-8 small plants will land a fine and/or community service and perhaps(if you claim addiction) random drug testing. I know not to automatically assume it's what I'll get if I get caught, there are variables but I don't possess any "dealing equipment" such as scales, baggies and stacks of £20 notes randomly dotted throughout the house.

6 Plants(12/12 from seed) with no dealing equipment makes me feel pretty safe.


----------



## supchaka (Jun 7, 2013)

I justify a scale by saying I have no way to gauge the success or failure of different methods without weighing. The reason I have all the little ziplock baggies is when I travel I take small amounts, I can't very well carry glass jars around now can I officer?!


----------



## Javadog (Jun 8, 2013)

I use my scale to measure agar and additive when making petri dishes.

You can tell by the P. cubensis block in my fruiting chamber officer!


----------



## zVice (Jun 8, 2013)

Here they don't give a shit 
Scale + baggies = dealer instantly

which means charges are way more severe

Our kitchen scale does the job, not the most accurate but gives a good enough indication

When leaving the house, usually take it in these







Or just load up the vape pen with oil



supchaka said:


> I justify a scale by saying I have no way to gauge the success or failure of different methods without weighing. The reason I have all the little ziplock baggies is when I travel I take small amounts, I can't very well carry glass jars around now can I officer?!


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 8, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I justify a scale by saying I have no way to gauge the success or failure of different methods without weighing. The reason I have all the little ziplock baggies is when I travel I take small amounts, I can't very well carry glass jars around now can I officer?!


I wish it was that easy lol. When being raided, the openly hunt for scales, baggies and money. As far as I know, when they arrest you during a raid, you're always arrested on suspicion of cultivation with intent to supply, usually the intent to supply will get dropped if they don't find scales, cash and baggies, but if they find one of them, they'll push for a prison sentence. Kind of cuntish really, considering most people who grow have scales, just so they can try to better themselves each time.


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 9, 2013)

Anyone care to suggest a seed order from the following list for me? The idea is to have 4 packs of seeds in my seed order, I already have 1 which I've chosen(Sagarmatha - Strawberry D-Lite), but I'm undecided in the other 3 and wish to be persuaded by the lovely people here in the 12/12 from seed thread.

Cali Connection - Pre 98 Bubba BX2(FEM)
DJ Short - Blueberry(REG)
_DJ Short - Flo(REG)_
DNA Genetics - Exodus Kush(FEM)
_DNA Genetics - Chocolope(FEM)_
_Grandaddy Purple - Grandaddy Purple(REG)_
Mr.Nice - Black Widow(REG)
Mr.Nice - Medicine Man(REG)
Mr.Nice - Super Silver Haze(REG)
Mosca Seeds - Cinderella 99 BX-1(REG)
Reserva Privada - Skywalker OG
Reserva Privada - Purple Wreck
Serious Seeds - Bubblegum(REG)
Serious Seed - AK47(REG)
Sweet Seeds - Green Poison(FEM)

The ones which are in italics and underlined are the ones which I've not smoked before and I'm purely going by reputation and smoke reports. I've not grown any of these before either, so any advice would be awesome 

Rep will be awarded to the people who convince me to add one to the seed order.


----------



## nameno (Jun 10, 2013)

Blueberry
AK47
bubblegum


----------



## HotShot7414 (Jun 10, 2013)

Can't suggest any good strains since i haven't tried them all but id stay away from sativa doms,hell i don't 12/12 no more im doing strictly autos outdoors.I got about a dozen pics on this thread somewhere tho lol


----------



## zVice (Jun 10, 2013)

The views expressed here are completely fictional 

Cali Con - personally I'd stick with regs wherever possible, there are just far too many horror stories of entire harvests being plagued and ruined by rogue nut sacks. A quick search and this is well documented by both rookie and experienced growers alike, and with genetic backgrounds its not hugely unexpected. For me the risk is too great, for others they may not be that bothered. By no means saying stay away from Cali Con, as swerves Tahoe OG (*regular*) produced some pure fire for me, but be aware of potential nanners.

Dj short - has some excellent genetics, his sativa dominant blueberry is some phenomenal smoke, however these days is certainly not easy to find. Be aware there's two versions, Here's some more info - https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/270956-dj-shorts-original-blueberry-vs.html#post5649444

DNA - never really had any issues with them, but haven't grown either of the two you mention. Have smoked chocolope though and it was fantastic, beautiful crystally buds, nice aroma and a chocolate orange flavour with soaring high. Fast flowering sativa Dom 9-10 weeks from what I hear. The exo kush, don't know much about.

GDP - haven't grown or smoked but have heard good things

Mr Nice - always good, you'd have to search quite a bit for a bad review and even when you find one a quick background check on the poster usually indicates that the issue was not the genetics  any of those 3 will be superb, however if I had to pick 1 it would have to be the black widow (which is actually the original white widow). If you're looking for a haze from him, I'd suggest the mango haze.

Mosca - again not grown but heard good things and cindy is always a winner

Reserva Privada - purple wreck great indica strain, the sky walker has a few different phenos from what I've seen.

Serious - bubblegum is great, ak is better. 

Sweet seeds - decent rep don't know much about green poison though.



So if I had to pick 3 I'd play it safe, if you haven't tried these before they are well worth the time

1. Mr Nice - Black Widow
2. Serious - AK47
3. Mosca - Cindy 99 (grown out a few other c99 and always excellent)


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 10, 2013)

mmmmmmm yum 

cud do with sum

bubblegummmmmmmmmmmm............


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 10, 2013)

Hmmm, it's interesting that none of you picked the Fem seeds, the regs that I buy will not be used until I start my breeding project in the future. I just want to get them ordered and ready so when everything gets going, it's all there ready to happen. I'll be starting to do some research on breeding in the coming weeks. If I manage to get something good, then I may even go into business with it, I'm undecided yet.


----------



## zVice (Jun 10, 2013)

Hope you have a lot of free time and space, it's easy enough chucking some pollen around, but stabilising polyhybrid crosses can take years, even decades.


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 10, 2013)

zVice said:


> Hope you have a lot of free time and space, it's easy enough chucking some pollen around, but stabilising polyhybrid crosses can take years, even decades.


Yeah, that's why I say if I've got something good. I'd be quite happy to go the pollen chucking way just to serve myself though.


----------



## munchies7 (Jun 11, 2013)

ive tested pollinating some bagseeds this last grow on 12/12 i had some males popping 2-3 weeks after the femlaes popped and after 1/2 weeks of females flowering i took the males out and i didint had MANY seeds... around 3-10 per plant but on 1liter pots only so.. and the seeds all in great condition none of em blurry or white or soft they all as good as ordering seeds, next time if i want to breed i proly leave em 1 more week or 2 but 3/10 seeds per plants works for me dont need masive.. will grow this seeds on the us  they great btw, i think they were ordered overseas all orange hairs nice trichome fruitty smell one of the phenos was great sadly only got 3 seeds from it.


----------



## munchies7 (Jun 11, 2013)

anyone that grew below strains.. how smelly those get? i will only put em in 2 gallon pots 12/12 under 600w proly 9-12 plants under the light im aiming to grow those seeds for at least 1 year .

serious seeds

AK47
BUBBLEGUM


----------



## Javadog (Jun 11, 2013)

I just finished an AK-47 SOG. Here

I found AK-47 to be less stinky than Somango and much less than 
the Kushes and Cheese that I am growing now.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## zVice (Jun 11, 2013)

Have to agree, ak47 is definitely a low odour strain IME, a plus for some
takes a decent cure to bring out the full flavour, but still a knockout smoke



Javadog said:


> I just finished an AK-47 SOG. Here
> 
> I found AK-47 to be less stinky than Somango and much less than
> the Kushes and Cheese that I am growing now.
> ...


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jun 11, 2013)

munchies7 said:


> anyone that grew below strains.. how smelly those get? i will only put em in 2 gallon pots 12/12 under 600w proly 9-12 plants under the light im aiming to grow those seeds for at least 1 year .
> 
> serious seeds
> 
> ...


im smoking bubblegum it STINKS


----------



## Javadog (Jun 11, 2013)

zVice said:


> Have to agree, ak47 is definitely a low odour strain IME, a plus for some
> takes a decent cure to bring out the full flavour, but still a knockout smoke


I appreciate the confirmation zV.

My AK-47 seems to be stickier and more potent than my Somango
(it did run longer) but much less stinky. I like the stink too. :0/
....but it does seem to be spicing up with time. It has had only
about six weeks or so, so it is well along, but has room to improve 
I think.

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## zVice (Jun 11, 2013)

Give it at least two weeks in the jars once done
6 weeks, it should start packing on heavy weight soon, always amazed just how big the ak buds get



Javadog said:


> I appreciate the confirmation zV.
> 
> My AK-47 seems to be stickier and more potent than my Somango
> (it did run longer) but much less stinky. I like the stink too. :0/
> ...


----------



## Javadog (Jun 11, 2013)

No, that was time in the jars. I recall that the AK took like 10 weeks.

The trichs were ready, but it I were to grow it again, then I would 
let a few of the plants get a few more amber.

Take care,

JD


----------



## munchies7 (Jun 11, 2013)

thx for the replys  im def trying some ak47


----------



## nameno (Jun 14, 2013)

Don't leave me by myself again this weekend.
Every weekend I'm the only one here
Every one else must have a life,or something similar.
Oh Well Good Luck & heavy yields to all!
Have a Great Weekend!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 14, 2013)

No life here... just no plants to show. 

I second all the 12/12 ers having a great weekend!!!


----------



## zVice (Jun 14, 2013)

Here's some 12-12 pr0n

Chocolate Heaven - G13 Labs

been a bit neglected as I haven't had much time lately  but she's doing ok


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 15, 2013)

Chopped the chees, diesel abd dog yesterday. Yeild wasnt great but it does look and smell really nice


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 15, 2013)

Lemon Kush update pics.


Sativa Pheno



Indica pheno.


Sativa is going to be the biggest yielding I think, but the smell of the indica is far more potent.


----------



## nameno (Jun 15, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Lemon Kush update pics.
> 
> 
> Sativa Pheno
> ...


 Good going,it seems like you always have something either harvesting or just about ready to harvest.Gppd Job!


----------



## LocalAnarchist (Jun 15, 2013)

thats the craziest and funniest plant ive ever seen i guess its a fast way for a big bud


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 15, 2013)

nameno said:


> Good going,it seems like you always have something either harvesting or just about ready to harvest.Gppd Job!


I wish I always had something close to harvest  lol. I just usually post pics around the time when it's all fattening up.


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 16, 2013)

Close up of the indica pheno top ^_^


----------



## East Coast Pro (Jun 16, 2013)

Random question of the day..what day does the sunlight switch to 12-12 in the US???


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 17, 2013)

East Coast Pro said:


> Random question of the day..what day does the sunlight switch to 12-12 in the US???


Google......


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 17, 2013)

nice thread.......respect...


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jun 17, 2013)

hello lads its been a while... if any of you remember (or care) lol I was growing a few big bombs a while back. id just like to say thanks to the people that answered a few of my questions through the grow, really helped me out. you know who you are. in the end I nearly ended up with 1g/w so wasn't bad for a first grow!! second time around with the big bombs im much more dialled in and currently on day 49. heres 3 randomly selected... im growing 10 in a tray under 750w hps.. im reckoning on 3-4 weeks left as not a brown hair in sight as yet! enjoy x


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jun 17, 2013)

one that I haven't lst'd


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 17, 2013)

nice grows jack....I always think a plant looks so much better from 12/12 even tho I don't do it my self.......resp bro....


----------



## zVice (Jun 17, 2013)

That's what the ladies call el natural bush



12/12 jack said:


> View attachment 2703110View attachment 2703111one that I haven't lst'd


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 18, 2013)

How does everyone control the stretch of a plant? I'm not talking LST or anything like that, basically, I see people saying they're in much larger pots than I am in, but manage to keep their plants small or at least they look under 30" tall. My largest are 53" and 47" during week 9 of flower.

I use CFL's and keep my CFL's around 1-3 inches from my plants, granted I know I'll get more stretch because I'm only using 2700k CFL's but surely I should be able to stop a plant reaching 40"+ in height in a 5 litre pot...

Any tips?

Also, if anyone got the Kandy Kush x Skunk #1 freebies from SoS last year, the ones from Sam the skunkman or something, well... It let's off one hell of a stink! Like it's blown everything I've ever grown out of the water in terms of smell.


----------



## zVice (Jun 18, 2013)

Stretch can be controlled by your day/night temp fluctuation. Less fluctuation means less stretch, more means more.

but yeah light spectrum will affect it too


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 18, 2013)

zVice said:


> Stretch can be controlled by your day/night temp fluctuation. Less fluctuation means less stretch, more means more.
> 
> but yeah light spectrum will affect it too


Thanks, I think that may be the problem. I'll see if I can get a night heater or something.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 18, 2013)

Lights can stretch to reach more light....mostly it seems genetic.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jun 18, 2013)

imcjayt said:


> nice grows jack....I always think a plant looks so much better from 12/12 even tho I don't do it my self.......resp bro....


 cheers mate, I just hope they carry on like this until the end


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jun 18, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> How does everyone control the stretch of a plant? I'm not talking LST or anything like that, basically, I see people saying they're in much larger pots than I am in, but manage to keep their plants small or at least they look under 30" tall. My largest are 53" and 47" during week 9 of flower.
> 
> I use CFL's and keep my CFL's around 1-3 inches from my plants, granted I know I'll get more stretch because I'm only using 2700k CFL's but surely I should be able to stop a plant reaching 40"+ in height in a 5 litre pot...
> 
> ...


I find keeping them in smaller pots to keep root bound helps. first 2 weeks mine are in party cups then up to 1.5l for next 2 weeks then onto a 6.5l for finishing. I also keep my temp difference small, stick them under a 600w mh from when they sprout as close as possible for first 3 weeks. they love the extra light and no need for them to stretch. combine that with some lst if necessary (mainly bending the tops over for me) and I manage to keep mine at 18-24" yielding anything from 2-4 zips a plant +


----------



## lowblower (Jun 18, 2013)

Kabrales


----------



## trueg115 (Jun 18, 2013)

lowblower said:


> Kabrales


That is amazing!


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 18, 2013)

12/12 jack said:


> I find keeping them in smaller pots to keep root bound helps. first 2 weeks mine are in party cups then up to 1.5l for next 2 weeks then onto a 6.5l for finishing. I also keep my temp difference small, stick them under a 600w mh from when they sprout as close as possible for first 3 weeks. they love the extra light and no need for them to stretch. combine that with some lst if necessary (mainly bending the tops over for me) and I manage to keep mine at 18-24" yielding anything from 2-4 zips a plant +


Really?....I average 1-9+ "zips" per plant and keep my plants 12"!!...................lmao


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Jun 18, 2013)

BagSeed 
Day 72
Just one of my girls


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jun 18, 2013)

9+ ounces off a 12" plant???? Yh ok mate!! Hahahahahaahahaha


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck me you deserve a medal for that! Or maybe a nice pink rosette


----------



## zVice (Jun 18, 2013)

I am getting bored of posting this, but his level of doucheness really does deserve it ...
This must be his 9+ zip plant



Warriorbuds said:


> "If there is green there is life"? Is this true? I have a mother plant that got too much heat and is now in extremely rough shape....it may be dead? But there is still green in leaves and stem is green? I flushed and got rid of excess nutes I used(which may have accelerated the problems I was having), but I only gave the plant 50% mix of Thrive red B1? Its a 1-1-1.....so was assuming it would be pretty tough to get nute burn from 1-1-1? What I need to know is this: If my plant was dead....there would be no green correct?
> re so, topped this plant as the top leaves where dead.......
> Will try and post a pic later, but it looks too bad in pics!! lol
> 
> ...


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 18, 2013)

zVice said:


> I am getting bored of posting this, but his level of doucheness really does deserve it ...
> This must be his 9+ zip plant


Exposed. Good work detective!

Onto my grow just briefly, I think the Lemon Kush Sativa pheno will be quite a heavy yielder, even though the buds are not very dense. The indica pheno cola looks so thin and small in comparison. I'm hopeful for both of them though, they both look well over 1oz each.


----------



## zVice (Jun 18, 2013)

He usually goes off with his tail between his legs for a couple of weeks. Give us some peace and quiet from his shitty attitude and snide remarks


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2013)

alrighty folks chill out


----------



## zVice (Jun 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;5LrHfxW4XOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LrHfxW4XOg[/video]

as cold as ice

here's a lonely stinky neglected bitch.. Not much longer to go


----------



## thatsmessedup (Jun 19, 2013)

not 12/12 from seed but 12/12 from rooted clone if you want to check it out. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/629986-harvested-double-blue-dream-400w-6.html


----------



## imcjayt (Jun 19, 2013)

I like yout clone setup broo nice 1...resp


thatsmessedup said:


> not 12/12 from seed but 12/12 from rooted clone if you want to check it out. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/629986-harvested-double-blue-dream-400w-6.html


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 19, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> not 12/12 from seed but 12/12 from rooted clone if you want to check it out. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/629986-harvested-double-blue-dream-400w-6.html


I remember following that thread from about half way in. The bud growth was phenomenal.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 20, 2013)

So my house got robbed yesterday's but the cunts missed all my weed and grow but the cunts got my tv 3 laptops my iPhone my wallet with 120 in it. The worst thing is they stole my grinder and rolling tray the whole fucking tray. I hope you die a fucking horrible death you cunts


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2013)

wow that a totally sucks nasty crusty balls and hard wooden black gangrene dick SV. how did they break in? i hope you find the bastards and give them what they deserve. At least you are safe and did not get hurt. Everything is replaceable, start to think about upgrading your security .. bars on windows, extra deadbolts, booby traps, web cams, ect. 
cheer up , smoke a fatty and watch this video you keowl keowl thang.
[video=youtube_share;SDTSUwIZdMk]http://youtu.be/SDTSUwIZdMk[/video]


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 20, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> So my house got robbed yesterday's but the cunts missed all my weed and grow but the cunts got my tv 3 laptops my iPhone my wallet with 120 in it. The worst thing is they stole my grinder and rolling tray the whole fucking tray. I hope you die a fucking horrible death you cunts


I don't know about dying a horrible death... they left your grow. I'd wish them well and call the insurance company. New TV and laptops on the way. I'd feel lucky as hell.

UNLESS... they found the grow and are waiting to break in when the buds are ready! Yikes. Security system time.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2013)

your 2 nice jiglet, always too too nice. the thieving fuckers deserve pay back fur shure...starting with cutting off of their fingers. good point about the grow op, surley they will be back for the buddage and at that point SV should be ready for them.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 20, 2013)

I believe in karma. (in my opinion) - You start hunting people down, harboring ill will, and intentionally causing harm to others and you deserve all the shit that comes your way.

It's worked for my life. I don't fuck with others, and others don't fuck with me.  Even more, I look for ways to bless others, and in turn I am blessed constantly.

Worth a try.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Jun 20, 2013)

Dont worry SV they're gonna get whats comin to them


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2013)

im not talkin about hunting people down but if people are let to do such evil things without punishment then where does that leave all the innocent people. karma is bullsht to me. I seen too many wonderful beautiful people die horrible deaths for no reason at all.. where s the karma there. I guess your really really lucky. in my reality things just dont work that way. Welp talkin abou work.. gots to go now and tend to 15 sick dying cancer patients on a 10 hour shift. do it everyday..shit still piles up on my doorstep.. so much for karma.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I don't fuck with others, and others don't fuck with me.


....but when they have already fucked with you, then I might worry about
casting my pearls before swine. Bless good and curse evil. Too biblical, I know.

We have been programmed badly in the last three generations.

It is all summed up in a song that captures the hippy ethic perfectly:

"Everything is beautiful, in it's own way"

Fact: some shit is ugly. 

Now, I am sure shit thinks it is beautiful....but it is still shit from where I am sitting.

Bless those you can. I appreciate this.

JD


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 20, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> im not talkin about hunting people down but if people are let to do such evil things without punishment then where does that leave all the innocent people. karma is bullsht to me. I seen too many wonderful beautiful people die horrible deaths for no reason at all.. where s the karma there. I guess your really really lucky. in my reality things just dont work that way. Welp talkin abou work.. gots to go now and tend to 15 sick dying cancer patients on a 10 hour shift. do it everyday..shit still piles up on my doorstep.. so much for karma.


I say karma exists and have the experience of life I do. You say it's bullshit and have the experience you do. Might want to take a step back and have a look from a different perspective.

No luck involved.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 20, 2013)

I didn't call anything bullshit.

I take care of people, but not in the hope of some karmic benefit.
It is just the right thing to do. 

I will not call Evil Good.

Carry on. I like your style too.

JD


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm not sure how they got in, it's a gated community so you need a buzzer to get through gates. It was between 11 and 3 during the da and none of the neighbours who outside there house saw a thing. But we had new people move in 4 doors up and a neighbour told me he saw him acting strange around an empty house the other day and the new neighbour drove in the gate as I drove out that day. 
I. Sure if the had seen my grow it would of gone, it's all ready and I had 3plants drying down stairs and my Xbox and ps3 projector and 5k so thank fuck they didn't go down there. But yeah we are upgrading security or moving but I really like where I live so not sure, it's a weird feeling mot feeling comfortable in your own house, not worried about my safety I'm a big lad and got plenty of tools so just a weird feeling I've never experience before.


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your misfortunes SV, I've never(touch wood) had my house broken into, although I have had a knife shoved in my face and demanded to hand over my money, which resulted in my Dog saving my life as I refused to give him anything and as he went to attack me, the dog took a chunk out of his arm and stomach, as well as being stabbed in the back leg on her upper thigh.

Forever in debt to the dog.

By the way, is everything covered by insurance? If so you should be fine and get the same if not better than what you had before, especially if they don't make the specific model numbers you had anymore.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm not adverse to let say a few sticky situations but felt where I live was pretty safe. It's the not knowing who it was and me thinking of a list of possible suspects and the lock on the sliding door being popped open is idoing my nut in, without the key being used which means it was already unlocked but I'm positive it was locked because its only unlocked with the key in it. 
Plus the arseholes had my little travel grinder away as well as a freebie from a seed co and my beloved crystal catcher. 
Sorry for ranting, need to vent


----------



## Javadog (Jun 20, 2013)

Do not apologize. I would be pissed as hell too.

Let us know what comes of this. I would want to confirm 
potential precautions for correctness. (never had to deal with this)

Better luck going forward.

JD


----------



## bass1014 (Jun 20, 2013)

wow sorry to hear this to one of our fellow brothern.. locks are to keep honest people honest. doesn't matter how he/they got in if someone wants bad enough you n i both know people like that will do what ever it takes.. but on another note i wanted to show my sour blueberry from HSO from pop to stop. 12/12 as soon as the leaves poped out the ground. been in a 5 gl bucket with aero stone. gh nutes with kool bloom and pineapple nector with a week flush.. started seeing naners so down she come.. hope this lifts any spirits up.. seriously fucked up people in this world..


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 21, 2013)

Placing my seed order tomorrow, assuming I've worked out my finances correctly.

Going for:

Green Poison - Such a potent smoke, really, really overwhelming at times.
Strawberry D-Lite - Wanted a Strawberry Diesel and apparently, this is one of the better versions.
Bizarre - Only heard good things about SickMeds, unfortunately, the ones I wanted were out of stock(Green Crack).
Cannalope Kush - I have unfinished business with this strain, my own fault it hermied last time, so this time I will get it right!

I'll also be upgrading my set up too, but that will come in a couple of weeks. 

300W LED Panel
Canna Coco - I already use it but I need more 
 Canna Coco A+B Same as the Coco.
Canna Rhizotonic Never used before, but I am looking to use more of the Canna line in my next set up.
Canna Boost Same as Rhiz
Canna PK 13/14 Same as Rhiz and Boost
Cannazym Same as Rhiz, Boost and PK 13/14.
Canna Flush Same as the others.
What do you guys think? I'm also considering Airpots, but have read numerous times that watering is a real pain in the ass.


----------



## zVice (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice line up

As for the upgrade, personally I wouldn't bother with canna boost, used overdrive instead with much better results, need to be careful when using this with the pk, watch for burn.
Also instead of pk 13/14 get hammerhead 4/8 or 4/10, this can be used every other feed during flower.
Canna flush, never bothered trying, as I usually just lower the feed towards the end, might be worth a try

Airpots are amazing just remember to size down, if you normally use a 10L pot you'll only need a 6L airpot and its still likely to outperform the 10. They can be a pain, but if you set them up properly and water them slowly they are fine, you will also need to water more often, but the additional effort is definitely worth it.

as for the LED, never tried them myself, but been looking into it, only advice I can think of is to panel up, in other words if you think you need a 300, or they recommend a 300 for your area size, then go for the next one up. I looked at prakasa, but the biggest they do is 300w, which means for my 3x3 I would probably end up getting 2 panels... But I'm a light whore


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 22, 2013)

zVice said:


> Nice line up
> 
> As for the upgrade, personally I wouldn't bother with canna boost, used overdrive instead with much better results, need to be careful when using this with the pk, watch for burn.
> Also instead of pk 13/14 get hammerhead 4/8 or 4/10, this can be used every other feed during flower.
> ...


Thanks for the advice buddy, I have an OCD about having everything the same, I've done it with my PC also, like all of my peripherals are the same brand(currently Roccat), even inside the PC is all the same apart from the processor lol, just like my clothes have to be the same brand although I don't worry about my boxers, socks and trainers. So the nutrients will have to stay Canna, I don't doubt your advice on that though and if I hadn't recently already, I'd rep you for it.
I guess I'm just very strange or a nerd?   lol.

The lights I currently use(CFL'[email protected], 3x30w and [email protected]) will be supplementing my 300w LED panel. Plus I'm only growing 5 plants(perpetual-ish) at anyone time, so I'm not even sure if the CFL's are needed at all when I've got the LED panel installed lol.

I currently use 5 litre square pots as they use less space and are easier to rotate the plants every day. So I guess 2 or 3 litre airpots would suffice for what I'm doing, going by your comparison with the 10 litre?


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jun 22, 2013)

U should never be afraid of change my friend... If its gonna make things better!!! 
The only advice I can give you is you can't have too much light!! Well u can but only if u growing in sub zero (or proper proper cold temps like i did in winter in my basement and had 1000w super lumen setting on ballast 6 inches from canopy on my parabolic shade and it bleached leaves)so a light whore is the way to go as already mentioned!!
As for your socks and boxers I'm glad u break the habit and change them!!
I'm only a beginner but jumped straight in at deep end and I grow 50 odd plants at a time and have read this whole thread from start to finish on numerous occasions (probably makes me weirder and nerdier than u!!) so the only extra advice I can give is follow dels methods... Hesi nutes all the way and pk 9/18... Hammerhead not making it any more so buddah tree the way to go... I'm only on my second grow and averaged 1.5 oz my first grow with 12-13 plants a light... Now I've got 9 plants a light (metre square) and they only 8 weeks from popping through the coco and much bigger than first grow finished!! Still 2-3 weeks to go!! I reckon I'm gonna average 3 oz+ this time and I've been battling temps up to 32 degrees c and humidity between 65-80%!!! In full flower!! Del started this thread and he's the master... I have copied him to a tee as much as I can and have worked out from this thread...the world is your oyster and the only limits u have are in your head... Good luck with your grows...mind over matter is impressive if u r confident and commited like I'm sure u r!!! I wish u the best of luck. I knew fuck all before I found this thread...100's of hours of research later I reckon I can yield as good a crop as anybody!!! My garden is living proof... No limits my friend. Just believe and be commited like I'm sure u r. Respect


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh and if anyone thinks I'm blagging I'm more than willing to provide evidence to back up my claims!!! I average g/w my first grow and this time probably gonna be about 1.5g/w... And I've far from mastered the growing potential of this magnificent plant!!! I'm pretty sure a few months ago when I first posted on this thread u were giving me advice!! Along with a few other genuine people. Like I say the only limits u have are in your head... Never be afraid to change if its for the better


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh and like I say I haven't posted or looked on here for a few months...apart from the last week or so... What the fuck has happened to del??? Lol


----------



## 12/12 jack (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh and another thing I'd just like to say Is "warriorbuds" is an absolute prick... But we all know that!! 9 oz of a 12" plant!??? Haha..... Fucking mug... 
And if anyone don't believe how well my plants are doing my bird said she would happily pose with my plants between her tits lol... (They obviously much bigger than my cock!! Haha) so if that's within forum rules just ask if u would like to see... They a pretty nice pair (cost me 5k!!!!) I must admit I'm rambling cos I've had a few beers but believe I don't talk shit


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 22, 2013)

12/12 jack said:


> Oh and another thing I'd just like to say Is "warriorbuds" is an absolute prick... But we all know that!! 9 oz of a 12" plant!??? Haha..... Fucking mug...
> And if anyone don't believe how well my plants are doing my bird said she would happily pose with my plants between her tits lol... (They obviously much bigger than my cock!! Haha) so if that's within forum rules just ask if u would like to see... They a pretty nice pair (cost me 5k!!!!) I must admit I'm rambling cos I've had a few beers but believe I don't talk shit


Dude,lets see those warlocks!not your cock


----------



## nameno (Jun 23, 2013)

Don't worry with the buds,just show the bird,as you say.
I liked your comments about change,I know I have a problem with change.


----------



## giggywatts (Jun 23, 2013)

thinking about getting another grow going, and i'll be using my 2' x 2' x 4' grow box. i had 4 plants my last grow and had problems with it (my fault) but i used 3 gal buckets and my box was full. i have been looking around for a small dia. but taller pots to grow in so i can grow more plants. i found these cylinders that i think would work for this setup. heres a link. what do y'all think? 
http://www.containerandpackaging.com/item/C006


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 23, 2013)

giggywatts said:


> thinking about getting another grow going, and i'll be using my 2' x 2' x 4' grow box. i had 4 plants my last grow and had problems with it (my fault) but i used 3 gal buckets and my box was full. i have been looking around for a small dia. but taller pots to grow in so i can grow more plants. i found these cylinders that i think would work for this setup. heres a link. what do y'all think?
> http://www.containerandpackaging.com/item/C006


My closet is slightly bigger than 2x2x4 but as you can see that's a shitload of plants. I would have been out of room had they all been female.Those are 3liter soda bottles from the Dollar store,I just wrapped them with Dollar store duct tape.You have too take into account the final size of the plants ...anyway you could fit 16 in a 2x2 space
I just measured one and 5" dia. and 10" tall,slightly smaller,wayyy cheaper than the ones in your link


----------



## BBbubblegum (Jun 23, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> My closet is slightly bigger than 2x2x4 but as you can see that's a shitload of plants. I would have been out of room had they all been female.Those are 3liter soda bottles from the Dollar store,I just wrapped them with Dollar store duct tape.You have too take into account the final size of the plants ...anyway you could fit 16 in a 2x2 space
> 
> View attachment 2710296


Thats pretty cool. Is that a perpetual system from seed? How much you yielding from each plant?


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 23, 2013)

BBbubblegum said:


> Thats pretty cool. Is that a perpetual system from seed? How much you yielding from each plant?


Thanks!.....yes,from seed(mexi-schwag),semi-perpetual,ive always got some growing.........im still trying to figure it out,there not always ready at the same time.I get about 1.5oz each.The biggest 12/12fs was almost 3z,smallest like 14g.It sucks growing mexi.Im chopping some now,pics coming later.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Jun 23, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Thanks!.....yes,from seed(mexi-schwag),semi-perpetual,ive always got some growing.........im still trying to figure it out,there not always ready at the same time.I get about 1.5oz each.The biggest 12/12fs was almost 3z,smallest like 14g.It sucks growing mexi.Im chopping some now,pics coming later.


That's crazy. My yields from 12/12 were only a 1/2 oz ea in 2 gallon containers. I'm starting a perpetual system up but with clones instead.


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 23, 2013)

BBbubblegum said:


> That's crazy. My yields from 12/12 were only a 1/2 oz ea in 2 gallon containers. I'm starting a perpetual system up but with clones instead.


REALLY?!...... only 14grams each.....sorry about that...Yeah,I would definitely recommend clones when trying a perpetual grow.
This is a picture of the smallest,bestplant I ever grew..it was 14g....cute little girl


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 23, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> REALLY?!...... only 14grams each.....story about that...Yeah,I would definitely recommend clones when trying a perpetual grow.
> This is a picture of the smallest,bestplant I ever grew..it was 14g....cute little girl
> View attachment 2710416



One of my C99 and Lemon kush were put into 2litre soda bottles and they only got to 13 and 15 inches tall. I got about 17 and 13 grams off of each. Pretty good considering they were put under 2 30w CFL's and that's it, although much higher up was a 200w CFL, but I suspect it lacked the penetration to really have much effect on them.


----------



## Superman44108 (Jun 24, 2013)

so if you go 12-12 from seed, roughly how long til harvest?? i generally grow outdoors but am experimenting with a small indoor grow


----------



## supchaka (Jun 24, 2013)

3 weeks plus whatever the flower time of the strain - ish


----------



## del66666 (Jun 25, 2013)

12/12 jack said:


> Oh and like I say I haven't posted or looked on here for a few months...apart from the last week or so... What the fuck has happened to del??? Lol


Hello mate, hello all, im still around, just finished crossing bubblebomb with kiwi skunk, high tension, thc bomb and bubblebomb x bubblebomb... also just fitted an icarus king size hood. Looks like you are all doing a mighty fine job.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 25, 2013)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> _Tried it! Didnt work!
> 
> Better come up with a magic potion or sommat..........
> 
> ...


bloody ell mirror mirror on the wall who keeps chanting my name.. i am alive and very well , enjoying this wonderful British summer sun..


----------



## SmokeYourOwn (Jun 25, 2013)

Anyone else here run any of Beanhorder(Beanho) stuff from hemp depot? Of all the strains I have, the AK47/BlackWidow/Hawaiian from them has turned out to be my go-to bud for smoking. Yield was good as well. 

Super Haze was my best producer and very close to beanho's strain's smokeability, but it got HUGE!

BTW, I'm still alive too!


----------



## gordon21 (Jun 28, 2013)

3 days an noones posted anything, lame lol need more pics of the goods.


----------



## zVice (Jun 28, 2013)

This bitch be dying soon


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 28, 2013)

She's pretty.... and Fat! Nice work.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice! Fat work.

:0)

JD


----------



## gordon21 (Jun 30, 2013)

that plant looks like a fatty an looks good. good work man


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 30, 2013)

Black Domina x Rosseta Stone freebies from Sea of Seeds are currently being germinated, I'm more excited about these two seeds than the ones I bought!


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 2, 2013)

Chopped most if the girls in the last few days, only ones left are a Kaliman cheese and a White Russian. Outdoors I still have the white widow chip and a Kaliman cheese which is going to be big. I'll post some pics later


----------



## Serial Violator (Jul 2, 2013)

del66666 said:


> Hello mate, hello all, im still around, just finished crossing bubblebomb with kiwi skunk, high tension, thc bomb and bubblebomb x bubblebomb... also just fitted an icarus king size hood. Looks like you are all doing a mighty fine job.


I love kiwi skunk grown it several times now and loved it every time


----------



## nameno (Jul 2, 2013)

del66666 said:


> Hello mate, hello all, im still around, just finished crossing bubblebomb with kiwi skunk, high tension, thc bomb and bubblebomb x bubblebomb... also just fitted an icarus king size hood. Looks like you are all doing a mighty fine job.


Throw us some pictures sometime,


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jul 4, 2013)

del66666 said:


> bloody ell mirror mirror on the wall who keeps chanting my name.. i am alive and very well , enjoying this wonderful British summer sun..



Wow! there he is! The reason I started and am still running the 12\12 FS.....The legend is in the house fellas! Good to see ya del66666! 

Warrior


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jul 4, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Thanks!.....yes,from seed(mexi-schwag),semi-perpetual,ive always got some growing.........im still trying to figure it out,there not always ready at the same time.I get about 1.5oz each.The biggest 12/12fs was almost 3z,smallest like 14g.It sucks growing mexi.Im chopping some now,pics coming later.





BBbubblegum said:


> That's crazy. My yields from 12/12 were only a 1/2 oz ea in 2 gallon containers. I'm starting a perpetual system up but with clones instead.





B166ER420 said:


> REALLY?!...... only 14grams each.....sorry about that...Yeah,I would definitely recommend clones when trying a perpetual grow.
> This is a picture of the smallest,bestplant I ever grew..it was 14g....cute little girl
> View attachment 2710416





hsfkush said:


> One of my C99 and Lemon kush were put into 2litre soda bottles and they only got to 13 and 15 inches tall. I got about 17 and 13 grams off of each. Pretty good considering they were put under 2 30w CFL's and that's it, although much higher up was a 200w CFL, but I suspect it lacked the penetration to really have much effect on them.



Thanks folks for not bullshitting these fine members here, with super inflated bullshit yield stories!  Good work guys and gals! New growers don't need to be misled! 

Warrior....."keeping it real"


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jul 4, 2013)

Only and idiot like Zvice never admits a mistake....lol.....Why didn't you post a pic of all the other plants I have shared here? stop using up my oxygen....and Am I going to have to charge you for using my pic bro? You seem to really like that one eh? Is that all you got ? Mommy didn't love ya enough?.....Daddy didn't beat ya enough? Or are you a bullshitter too? lol 

Warrior "keeping it real in a Rolled up world of bullshit"


----------



## holy420 (Jul 4, 2013)

i thought it would stunt the plant if provided 12/12 from.Nice Plants though


----------



## B166ER420 (Jul 6, 2013)

Some pics of my 12/12fs op,miracle grow 3month feed,add about 5g to those weightsusing mg I like to let them fade at the end


----------



## cinnamon333 (Jul 6, 2013)

hey people, basic question: when exactly do i start counting the days for flowering time (because the plant vegs for a few weeks anyway)? or would i have to watch the trichomes for colour instead of counting days? much appreciated!


----------



## Javadog (Jul 6, 2013)

You want to get a hand-scope and use the state of the resin hairs,
as they go from clear to cloudy to amber. Cloudy == Ready

The number of days is an estimate and is usually short...probably
because perfect conditions were not maintained.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## nameno (Jul 7, 2013)

cinnamon333 said:


> hey people, basic question: when exactly do i start counting the days for flowering time (because the plant vegs for a few weeks anyway)? or would i have to watch the trichomes for colour instead of counting days? much appreciated!


I would like to know also.
Is there anything that signals first of flowering,maybe not first day but around the beginning of flowering?


----------



## loquacious (Jul 7, 2013)

Has anyone ever seen leaves like this on a plant before? View attachment 2728447
This is my first time growing Stacked Kush and I have never seen leaves like this before


----------



## B166ER420 (Jul 7, 2013)

loquacious said:


> Has anyone ever seen leaves like this on a plant before? View attachment 2728447
> This is my first time growing Stacked Kush and I have never seen leaves like this before


TY.....its just a genetic anomaly or not enough light,either way it should grow out of if.GL


----------



## B166ER420 (Jul 7, 2013)

cinnamon333 said:


> hey people, basic question: when exactly do i start counting the days for flowering time (because the plant vegs for a few weeks anyway)? or would i have to watch the trichomes for colour instead of counting days? much appreciated!


I don't even count veg time when growing 12/12fs,only from the time i first see pistils.Veg time is usually 2.5-3.5weeks,Flowering has been 59-70days.Start checking trichomes after half pistils are red or about day 56 of flower.GL.


nameno said:


> I would like to know also.
> Is there anything that signals first of flowering,maybe not first day but around the beginning of flowering?


12/12from seed we don't usually see alternating nodes BUT alternating nodes are a sign flowering is close...that make sense?


----------



## hsfkush (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to do this on the boards, but if you guys are struggling to decide who you're ordering your seeds from, then I'd like you to take a look at this thread which is an experience I had with Sea of Seeds regarding a "faulty" order.

If you don't wish to click it, then a quick summary would be:

The seeds I ordered were labelled wrong on the website, the site has now been updated and on my next order, I'll be given branded free seeds(such as G13 Labs, Dinafem, Mr Nice etc) either complimenting or replacing the actual freebies, I'm not entirely sure how it'll work, but it's still fucking awesome!


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 8, 2013)

The guys at sea of seeds are really cool.


----------



## hsfkush (Jul 8, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> The guys at sea of seeds are really cool.


EM is a generous person, he's on my Christmas card list now


----------



## pghdave420 (Jul 9, 2013)

hi all my first post.im a noob i have never grown a good strain. just some reg weed seeds outside long time ago they didnt even grow to flower animals got them lol.well i wanna try to grow indoors and i like how his plants are just growing strait up.how do you get the plant to do this do you just trim off any branches from main stem?thanks


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 9, 2013)

Killer thread. Helpful.


----------



## nameno (Jul 9, 2013)

I had 2 northern light seeds 4-12-13 started germ 1 week apart.Had 3 buckets going.
Got a odor from somewhere,changed buckets out 3 times started using aquashield(I think) odor never came back any more.
Long about that same time we had that defoliation talk so I hit 1 harder than I ever had the other just a little tiny bit.
The 1 I hit hard seemed to stall or maybe it had to do with all the bud sites that came,but the other 1 passed it in growing.
I harvested the 1 I took just a few leaves from,it was like I wanted it.
The 1 I hit hard,I checked the trics man it looks like I still got a week or 2 to go.
Now the question is I've had it on just water for 2 days,it's still green (wish I could do pictures) should I put reg nutes back in or
just leave it on water,add kool bloom or what to feed it now?
Thanks for any & all help.

That defoliating did add the bud sites everywhere,but I don't want them.To many leaves came with them.I would 
have had to cut 25 leaves a day at least just to keep up cause aint no way to get light though all of them leaves.
When the lights go out in an hour & half I am going to try the picture again.


----------



## nameno (Jul 9, 2013)

What a mess I made to get here,hope this works

edit:Hsfkush,what do you think,dwc decided it needed 1-2 more weeks already had it running plain water,now do I add all nutes back or just kool bloom or plain water finishing up what's in the leaves?


----------



## Not A Game (Jul 12, 2013)

I have found that 12/12 from seed is silly. From what I've observed, my plants seem to start flower at about 18 days in. So what I've started to do is 24 hour light for the first 2 weeks, then switch to flower when it would have done it anyway. This gives you a plant that is much bigger when it starts flowering and in the same amount of time.


----------



## supchaka (Jul 12, 2013)

Not A Game said:


> I have found that 12/12 from seed is silly. From what I've observed, my plants seem to start flower at about 18 days in. So what I've started to do is 24 hour light for the first 2 weeks, then switch to flower when it would have done it anyway. This gives you a plant that is much bigger when it starts flowering and in the same amount of time.


I would say that is 100% true but what if you are going perpetual like a lot of people do when running 12/12 from seed? Well the 2nd round starts while you still have plants flowering and a veg cycle isn't an option. If you aren't running fem seeds then you also get to deal with growing up and transplanting regular seeds, you need the resources and space to do that as well. I think I'll just stop thee, you apparently already know all the ins and outs of growing. There's a handful of reasons people grow 12/12 from seed. The only "silly" thing here is your post.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 12, 2013)

very surprised to see 12/12 from, seed flowering 14-20 days in.......interesting.......


----------



## Not A Game (Jul 12, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I would say that is 100% true but what if you are going perpetual like a lot of people do when running 12/12 from seed? Well the 2nd round starts while you still have plants flowering and a veg cycle isn't an option. If you aren't running fem seeds then you also get to deal with growing up and transplanting regular seeds, you need the resources and space to do that as well. I think I'll just stop thee, you apparently already know all the ins and outs of growing. There's a handful of reasons people grow 12/12 from seed. The only "silly" thing here is your post.


Calm the fuck down lol no reason to go off. Obviously everyone here grows completely different individually. I was just saying that way is the most efficient. Well, I guess it would upset you to say MOST efficient so I'll say MORE efficient.


----------



## bongwater830 (Jul 12, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> TY.....its just a genetic anomaly or not enough light,either way it should grow out of if.GL


Looks like a strain called Nettle that has slightly webbed leaves. An Indica I believe....google it.
peace...bongwater


----------



## zVice (Jul 12, 2013)

Personally the difference between 12-12, 18-6 or 24-0 for the first 2 weeks for me, in coco, is negligible. And like supchaka says I can have different plants at different stages without any worry of changing schedules.


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 12, 2013)

It seems to me that roots grow more during the night time, and in my head more roots = more fruits, so I don't ever run 24 hours light. Plus I don't like spending the extra on electricity, especially when I feel like it isn't doing anything.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm about to start a 12/12 from seed grow. 

I'm growing 2 plants, burmese kush and sage n sour. One is going to be DWC and the other is soil, I haven't decided which one is going where yet. Also, I'm really excited because I just got a new inline fan and it has kept my tent at 75 degrees. 

But yea, my seeds are germinating and should show root within the next 2 days.

Anyone know anything about growing these 2 strains on 12/12?


----------



## theoneherbalist (Jul 13, 2013)

So the plant shown here are not auto flowering? and there grown 12-12 all the way throu, no 18-6 at all? If this is correct this is really cool man and nice plants btw


----------



## hsfkush (Jul 13, 2013)

theoneherbalist said:


> So the plant shown here are not auto flowering? and there grown 12-12 all the way throu, no 18-6 at all? If this is correct this is really cool man and nice plants btw


That is correct, photoperiod plants grown on a light cycle of 12/12 from the moment the seed goes into the soil.


----------



## Ditch69 (Jul 13, 2013)

I an a new grower and was wondering how long the process takes from seed to cut in general? I had someone give me a mother vanilla kush and I did some clones from her they are about 4 weeks old and are about 8 inches tall or so.....Don't know much I bought a 1000 watt light with a adjustable ballast 500 750 1000 and I have them under the 500 24 hrs not sure when to switch over to 12-12. Any and all advice is appreciated I have my license and I want to do this right ...Thanks


----------



## hsfkush (Jul 13, 2013)

Ditch69 said:


> I an a new grower and was wondering how long the process takes from seed to cut in general? I had someone give me a mother vanilla kush and I did some clones from her they are about 4 weeks old and are about 8 inches tall or so.....Don't know much I bought a 1000 watt light with a adjustable ballast 500 750 1000 and I have them under the 500 24 hrs not sure when to switch over to 12-12. Any and all advice is appreciated I have my license and I want to do this right ...Thanks


This thread is about only running plants on 12/12 light cycle, from start to finish, seed to chop. We don't bother with a veg period in here, saves on electricity bills ^_^


----------



## nameno (Jul 18, 2013)

Good Morning 12x12fs growers,I harvested the 2 northern lights,where I defoliated 1 & not the other.
Then I read an article about how to do it.
I made a lot of mistakes,but still got more weight out of the 1 defoliated. A lot of work.
I'll do it again 1 day maybe,looks like once I start I better off to keep doing it.
Have a great day!


----------



## hsfkush (Jul 18, 2013)

nameno said:


> Good Morning 12x12fs growers,I harvested the 2 northern lights,where I defoliated 1 & not the other.
> Then I read an article about how to do it.
> I made a lot of mistakes,but still got more weight out of the 1 defoliated. A lot of work.
> I'll do it again 1 day maybe,looks like once I start I better off to keep doing it.
> Have a great day!


Last time I tried defoliation, it put an extra 2 or 3 weeks onto my flowering time :s Perhaps I defoliated too much and it stunted it.


----------



## KronicCraig (Jul 18, 2013)

I got two girls just beginning to flower (The Doctor & Pakistan Valley) also have 3 seedlings just starting their life cycle (2 Royal Flush's and a Super Lemon Haze). 12/12 from seed; I FIM'med both of my flower girls and have about 4-5 bud sites per plant.


----------



## DivineOG (Jul 18, 2013)

dam that looks really good what kind of yield did you get or do you expect to get


----------



## KronicCraig (Jul 18, 2013)

View attachment 2741677DoloresView attachment 2741682Paula
Here are my 12/12 ladies!!! 
Dolores: The Doctor by Greenhouse Seed Co
Paula: Pakistan Valley landrace by World of Seeds


----------



## nameno (Jul 18, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Last time I tried defoliation, it put an extra 2 or 3 weeks onto my flowering time :s Perhaps I defoliated too much and it stunted it.


Same thing here,I even asked hsfkush what to add.lol
It threw out a whole load of bud sites and leaves out the ying yang and I think there is a happy median somewhere.
The extra buds came out looking like they were grown under a bic lighter. But that's my fault for not reading how first.
I had fun and I'm happy,peace


----------



## growbuddy18 (Jul 18, 2013)

lookin nice . love how u named them ive got a seedling of Pakistan valley myself how do u like it so far?


----------



## KronicCraig (Jul 18, 2013)

growbuddy18 said:


> lookin nice . love how u named them ive got a seedling of Pakistan valley myself how do u like it so far?


They are both a dream. She stunted a lil after I FIM'd her, but she's flowering nicely at every node and already smellin sweet right at first flowers. She looks to have about 4-6 bud sites developing. I'm gonna pull half the plant with clear trich's and the rest when turning amber. Check out my grow journal: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/694906-kronics-perpetual-12-12-a.html


----------



## hsfkush (Jul 20, 2013)

nameno said:


> Same thing here,I even asked hsfkush what to add.lol
> It threw out a whole load of bud sites and leaves out the ying yang and I think there is a happy median somewhere.
> The extra buds came out looking like they were grown under a bic lighter. But that's my fault for not reading how first.
> I had fun and I'm happy,peace



It's good for us personal growers, we can freely experiment with out any financial consequences. Even though I'm only have 12 plants(perpetual) worth of experience, I feel I've learned more from doing, rather than reading.


----------



## nameno (Jul 20, 2013)

Amen,but I won't say what's the more important,kinda like the chicken and the egg deal.
I'll be glad to go perpetual one day.
I never wanted to go to college until cannabis college came around,now I want to learn.Yee haw!!

OOH Yeah,I forgot Good Morning!! 12x12fs growers Have a Great Day & God Bless Ya!


----------



## UKHomeGrow (Jul 22, 2013)

Wassup my 12/12 fs crew! Havent been on for a while, still growing 12/12 fs perpetual in the shed .....................I have had my first grow bday, lights were first switched on at the end of June 2012 and the neighbors still havent got a clue  had some over the weekend just gone for a bbq. We were all sitting just outside the shed eating, drinking, smoking etc and they were oblivious and kept asking where i got my smoke from. Nice.

Have a widow bomb in the 3rd week of flower and a bubblegummer thats just popped through the coco, will post some pics later.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Jul 22, 2013)

About to flower some 3" clones in 1 gallon containers. Got 11 of em


----------



## munchies7 (Jul 22, 2013)

how long u let those clones veg? las time i put clones 12/12 waiting 1 week only got 7g from em --


----------



## supchaka (Jul 22, 2013)

Clones straight into 12/12 dont produce much which is why people usually run alot of them in a sog.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Jul 22, 2013)

Well I may veg them for a week or so. I grew 12/12 FS a few months back. 3 plants and yielded around a 1/4 each, they flowered around the same size these clones are so i can assume the yield will be similar. I figure with a 3 week veg i can triple the yield so it might be worth it


----------



## nameno (Jul 23, 2013)

Supchaka,when do you & how do you clean up your tops?

hsfkush,have you tried cutting the popcorn on the bottom off yet?
Did you notice a difference,does it add much to the top? When did you do it if you did?

It looks dark after the first set of leaves,I don't see how they can get any light.
I'm wondering if I can take something like 2 leaves a day without stunting it?


----------



## hsfkush (Jul 23, 2013)

nameno said:


> Supchaka,when do you & how do you clean up your tops?
> 
> hsfkush,have you tried cutting the popcorn on the bottom off yet?
> Did you notice a difference,does it add much to the top? When did you do it if you did?
> ...


The only leaves I remove now are the ones which are dead and/or pull off real easy. I defoliated once with horrendous consequences and I'll never do it again lol.


----------



## nameno (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't like the thought of throwing away the bottom third of the plant (lollipoping?)


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 24, 2013)

nameno said:


> I don't like the thought of throwing away the bottom third of the plant (lollipoping?)


f you grow big plants they naturally self prune. leafs that get no light die off.

you might not like to chuck the bottom shit away but it makes for bigger buds up top imo!!!!


----------



## xp0c (Jul 24, 2013)

Just harvest the tops first, then popcorn bud later. You would get more.


----------



## nameno (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas.
HY to all!

Oh Yeah! forgot to tell about bust in NC read about it in toke of town.
Found the grow on internet.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't really have anything to offer here as of yet since my plants are only like a week old. But here is a preview of what's to come.
These first 2 are bagseed that I had. I am trying an experiment with them. I am going to twist their stalks as they mature, and once they are done, I will make a pipe out of the twisted stems. Not sure what I will do if one is male, but I'll figure something out when the time comes. 


This little lady here is Burmese Kush. She has issues breaking out of her shell, this is her leaves 2 days after she managed to break out of her shell.


----------



## nameno (Jul 30, 2013)

Why did everyone quit posting? 
Is it because man might be watching us?
They probably been watching for a long time,God watches all the time and he called it good.

Good Morning 12x12fs growers GL&HY to all!


----------



## supchaka (Jul 30, 2013)

I dont have any 12/12's going at the moment but I stay subscribed!


----------



## BBbubblegum (Jul 30, 2013)

My 13 clones are about 3" tall and are all showing pistils.


----------



## nameno (Jul 31, 2013)

supchaka said:


> I dont have any 12/12's going at the moment but I stay subscribed!


Good morning, when would be a good time to clean up the top,somebody used to do a good job of that.
I got 1 going and was wanting to try that one time?


----------



## jigfresh (Jul 31, 2013)

It's just really nice outside and we are all enjoying the sun.


----------



## nameno (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah! Hope it'll dry a little.


----------



## gordon21 (Aug 5, 2013)

so anyone got anything going right now? lookin for some nice plants to check out.


----------



## Tillinah (Aug 7, 2013)

All 3 of these are 12/12 from seed started early July in a PC growbox and eventually moved into this. First grow, two c99 and 1 free seed that I forgot the name of. The one on the left is a few days older than the other two. 
250 watt HPS in a very tight space. Plants are about 1.5ft tall. Currently feeding with Open Sesame, and soon Beastie Bloomz.


----------



## munchies7 (Aug 7, 2013)

who supercrop or make any other method on 12/12 plants? results are better or pretty much the same and ainth worth it stressing the plant, for normal schedule it works great for me.. i think i couldnt get all the weight without doing those methods...


----------



## munchies7 (Aug 7, 2013)

Tillinah said:


> All 3 of these are 12/12 from seed started early July in a PC growbox and eventually moved into this. First grow, two c99 and 1 free seed that I forgot the name of. The one on the left is a few days older than the other two.
> 250 watt HPS in a very tight space. Plants are about 1.5ft tall. Currently feeding with Open Sesame, and soon Beastie Bloomz.
> View attachment 2766300View attachment 2766301View attachment 2766302


ur plants seem stressed they were like that before u put that light ? i would try to put that light with a reflector, in an horizontal position and practice lst hardcore 1 massive plant.. or go for sea of green with clones on smaller pots my last 12/12 bitch was like 1m tall... anyway u chosethe best method to begin with.


----------



## spek9 (Aug 7, 2013)

I have one single WW femmed seed I had left over that I have in 12/12 as I await my new seeds. It's been under the 400w HPS for about a week now 

The other remaining seed is in veg as I'm turning her into a mother, and will clone her for my perpetual hempy bucket 12/12, along with Bubba Kush, Super Lemon Haze and Super Sour Diesel (each strain will have a mother to clone from).

-spek


----------



## zVice (Aug 7, 2013)

Seems counter productive selecting a mother from seed when you don't even know what he/she (she if fem'd) will produce?
good luck though hope it works out.




spek9 said:


> I have one single WW femmed seed I had left over that I have in 12/12 as I await my new seeds. It's been under the 400w HPS for about a week now
> 
> The other remaining seed is in veg as I'm turning her into a mother, and will clone her for my perpetual hempy bucket 12/12, along with Bubba Kush, Super Lemon Haze and Super Sour Diesel (each strain will have a mother to clone from).
> 
> -spek


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 7, 2013)

spek9 said:


> I have one single WW femmed seed I had left over that I have in 12/12 as I await my new seeds. It's been under the 400w HPS for about a week now
> 
> The other remaining seed is in veg as I'm turning her into a mother, and will clone her for my perpetual hempy bucket 12/12, along with Bubba Kush, Super Lemon Haze and Super Sour Diesel (each strain will have a mother to clone from).
> 
> -spek


Super Lemon Haze grows like a beast in my 12/12!


----------



## Tillinah (Aug 7, 2013)

munchies7 said:


> ur plants seem stressed they were like that before u put that light ? i would try to put that light with a reflector, in an horizontal position and practice lst hardcore 1 massive plant.. or go for sea of green with clones on smaller pots my last 12/12 bitch was like 1m tall... anyway u chosethe best method to begin with.


The light won't fit horizontal with the cooltube on it....unless I make holes on the side and slide it in, which could work. They do seem a little stressed, but they seem to be fine for now. I think it's just the small space they are in. But I'm just testing the waters for the first grow, I'm going to use this cabinet as a veg chamber after this and build a decent sized cabinet for flowering.


----------



## Y0da (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi Guys 'n' Gals

Noob here, I've searched all evening for some answers but can't find what I want to know.

Can any body give a suggestion as to how many plants you would consider growing under a 600w hortilux mixed spectrum ( 90,000 lumens), in canna coir, using canna nutes, excellent ventilation and air circulation with a 12/12 from seed? 

I have 6 lights, each suspended over 6 trays ( metre square). I'd like to make the space as productive as possible, both in time and quantity.&#8203;

Any suggestions on strain and supplier would also be very welcome.

Thanks for looking. Roll on


----------



## GreenSanta (Aug 7, 2013)

all tga strains have done well for me with 12/12 from seed. look for hybrid with 50-50 sativa-indica


----------



## Y0da (Aug 7, 2013)

GreenSanta said:


> all tga strains have done well for me with 12/12 from seed. look for hybrid with 50-50 sativa-indica


What is tga? Sorry for the daft question, I have a lot to learn in an extremely short space of time.


----------



## hsfkush (Aug 7, 2013)

Y0da said:


> What is tga? Sorry for the daft question, I have a lot to learn in an extremely short space of time.



TGA Subcool, it's a breeder who sells seeds at seed banks as well as his own website(i think).


----------



## Stompromper (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a little side project of RD PDP Haze going 12/12 from seed, they are doing really well, week 3 in right now and starting to preflower. Looks like 3 fems and 2 males. I am going to make a few seeds with them, will post pics soon.


----------



## fir3dragon (Aug 9, 2013)

Just got a new hps, thinking of doing 12/12 from seed its gonna be in a 3x3 what size pots and how many plants? Also how long does it take to harvest doing this on average? What is a approximate estimate on the return on a 12/12 from seed


----------



## zVice (Aug 10, 2013)

Depends what light you are running, for a 3x3 personally wouldn't run anything less than 400w
id recommend 6L airpots or 8L smarts with coco, you could get 4-6 in that space.
its nearly impossible to guess what the return and timescale would be without knowing what strain and light you are running, but with the above setup I would expect around 8-12 oz (that is a modest estimate) in about 10-12 weeks with a med/fast flowering decent yielder



fir3dragon said:


> Just got a new hps, thinking of doing 12/12 from seed its gonna be in a 3x3 what size pots and how many plants? Also how long does it take to harvest doing this on average? What is a approximate estimate on the return on a 12/12 from seed


----------



## doobiemizer (Aug 10, 2013)

spek9 said:


> I have one single WW femmed seed I had left over that I have in 12/12 as I await my new seeds. It's been under the 400w HPS for about a week now  The other remaining seed is in veg as I'm turning her into a mother, and will clone her for my perpetual hempy bucket 12/12, along with Bubba Kush, Super Lemon Haze and Super Sour Diesel (each strain will have a mother to clone from). -spek


 Good luck spec. The 3 WW femmed ( Seedsman) I ran 12/12 coulda used 4 weeks of 16 hr - yield was super low, didnt seem to do well with 5th node crop either. Pheno were consistent and had one grape smeller out of the bunch


----------



## cawman (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello,
I was so excited to read about the 12/12 from seed because I'm doing a 4 pot DWC in a cabinet 54 tall 26 wide but only 12.5 deep.
Im using a 400 watt cooltube with ventilation. Pics to come soon. Any advice or warnings would be much appreciated.


----------



## B166ER420 (Aug 10, 2013)

cawman said:


> Hello,
> I was so excited to read about the 12/12 from seed because I'm doing a 4 pot DWC in a cabinet 54 tall 26 wide but only 12.5 deep.
> Im using a 400 watt cooltube with ventilation. Pics to come soon. Any advice or warnings would be much appreciated.


Let's see some pics!!
If heat is an issue,run your lights on at night.Growing 12/12 from seed your gonna have a 3-4 week veg time,you can save your 400 and maybe get some cfls or t5s to veg for a few weeks then add the 400 when you start to flower.GL


----------



## fir3dragon (Aug 10, 2013)

zVice said:


> Depends what light you are running, for a 3x3 personally wouldn't run anything less than 400w
> id recommend 6L airpots or 8L smarts with coco, you could get 4-6 in that space.
> its nearly impossible to guess what the return and timescale would be without knowing what strain and light you are running, but with the above setup I would expect around 8-12 oz (that is a modest estimate) in about 10-12 weeks with a med/fast flowering decent yielder



My bad forgot to mention its a 600w hps. I was gonna do them in 1 gallon pots but I'm not sure if that's big enough for a complete 12/12 from seed plant.


----------



## cawman (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm using a cool tube with a 200 cfm blower through a carbon filter


----------



## fir3dragon (Aug 10, 2013)

fir3dragon said:


> My bad forgot to mention its a 600w hps. I was gonna do them in 1 gallon pots but I'm not sure if that's big enough for a complete 12/12 from seed plant.


Also when and what type of nutes do I use like bloom or veg


----------



## zVice (Aug 10, 2013)

With a 600 you could expect more, 600 is real nice in that space provided you can keep your temps under control
you can also get away with gallon pots if they are airpots/smartpots, if not they would probably get a bit root bound but should be ok

Coco, with canna a+b as your base, rhizotonic for early stages, cannazym for later, and a bit of pk boost during flower, pk 4/10
follow the instructions 




fir3dragon said:


> Also when and what type of nutes do I use like bloom or veg





fir3dragon said:


> My bad forgot to mention its a 600w hps. I was gonna do them in 1 gallon pots but I'm not sure if that's big enough for a complete 12/12 from seed plant.


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 10, 2013)

fir3dragon said:


> My bad forgot to mention its a 600w hps. I was gonna do them in 1 gallon pots but I'm not sure if that's big enough for a complete 12/12 from seed plant.


Anything is 'big' enough to take a plant through flower; i've seen it in just a 16oz solo cup. That being said, you will severely diminish your yield in only one gal pots. try for at least 3 gal, if not 5 or 7. the bigger u go, the more room for root development->more rhizosphere area for feeding and absorbing nutes->greater growth and bud size. 600 is ideal for almost anything u can fit underneath it.


----------



## fir3dragon (Aug 10, 2013)

zVice said:


> With a 600 you could expect more, 600 is real nice in that space provided you can keep your temps under control
> you can also get away with gallon pots if they are airpots/smartpots, if not they would probably get a bit root bound but should be ok
> 
> Coco, with canna a+b as your base, rhizotonic for early stages, cannazym for later, and a bit of pk boost during flower, pk 4/10
> follow the instructions


ok I'm just going to use 1 gallon buckets. I can get them from dollar tree for a buck. I use botanicare nutes but if its 12/12 from seed would I use bloom nutes or veg? I don't wanna switch nutes


----------



## fir3dragon (Aug 10, 2013)

KronicCraig said:


> Anything is 'big' enough to take a plant through flower; i've seen it in just a 16oz solo cup. That being said, you will severely diminish your yield in only one gal pots. try for at least 3 gal, if not 5 or 7. the bigger u go, the more room for root development->more rhizosphere area for feeding and absorbing nutes->greater growth and bud size. 600 is ideal for almost anything u can fit underneath it.


I got a few bigger pots. Not sure what they are. I got like 4. I can use them and still keep a few in 1 gallons... Never thought of that.


----------



## xGrimace (Aug 10, 2013)

View attachment 2770813View attachment 2770814View attachment 2770815View attachment 2770816

Cinderella99 fem seeds


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 10, 2013)

fir3dragon said:


> I got a few bigger pots. Not sure what they are. I got like 4. I can use them and still keep a few in 1 gallons... Never thought of that.


I picked that up from Medi-man. He had the same problem and no matter what he did (bigger light, more feeding, etc) he kept getting same yield. once he started increasing his pot size, BLAMMO! significant increases every time he went up in pot size. im pretty sure he's stuck at 7 gal and i think subcool recently went up to 10 gal smart pots.


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 10, 2013)

xGrimace said:


> View attachment 2770813View attachment 2770814View attachment 2770815View attachment 2770816
> 
> Cinderella99 fem seeds


Looks good Grim! Looks like you got her almost perfect...only the smoke will tell!


----------



## HeadieNugz (Aug 10, 2013)

Okey so this one was actually done purely out of general ill-preparedness for a multi stage grow, and the wonton desire to pop a bean my buddy gave me one day.
The result- 

This stretchy little lady, about 3 weeks old now. Been under 12/12 since i popped her the very first week i put the big girls into flowering.
The stretching was more a result of lack of space, and inadequate hight adjustment... But im hopeful. We'll see.


----------



## zVice (Aug 10, 2013)

Use veg nutes when it's "vegging" then bloom nutes when it starts flowering, plants still need to be mature enough to flower which usually takes about 2-3 weeks, this is still veg time even at 12-12

Also this is two plants in a 3x3 done 12-12, another two would have fit but it would have been very tight with little to no training/trimming











fir3dragon said:


> ok I'm just going to use 1 gallon buckets. I can get them from dollar tree for a buck. I use botanicare nutes but if its 12/12 from seed would I use bloom nutes or veg? I don't wanna switch nutes


----------



## Psilocybir (Aug 10, 2013)

*Blue Cheese* & *OGKush* fem seeds, 12/12 from the start. 


https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/673866-blue-cheese-ogkush-cfl-grow.html


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 10, 2013)

I had three going, but 2 bag seed I had planted turned out to be male. They showed their sex 2 days ago and needless to say they have been fed to the cats. I have one burmese kush growing in dwc and is 2.5 weeks old. She is a feminized seed, but I've had one turn male on me, so we will see how it goes. My journal is in my sig.

Nothing exciting to show atm, but here she is currently. 
View attachment 2771031


----------



## hsfkush (Aug 11, 2013)

I chopped my Durban Poison from Dutch Passion, of which only 1 was able to get passed week 4 with out showing balls(fem seeds) and it was totally gash.

The buds were really light and fluffy and light passed straight through them. The taste was abysmal but I'm under the assumption that the heat wave we had dried it out too quick and given how airy the buds were it makes sense. The plant while growing, was annoying, it just didn't want to grow at all. It ended up being 14inches tall in a 5 litre square pot using Canna Coco, the yield was laughable thanks to the size of the plant and the lack of density, it didn't produce many trichomes and it doesn't really get me high.

I feel that maybe had I not been using CFL's, I'd be a little less annoyed by it as it would at least have some density, and not be 1 calyx and 1 leaf per stem(exaggeration)

However... The Kandy Kush x Skunk#1 is fucking epic! Smells very sour but also very sweet, it's frosty and very strong and very quick setting in. I haven't chopped the whole plant yet though it's not quite ready, needs another week. But what I did, was instead of wasting all the durban poison by throwing it away or giving it to someone who's only a social smoker, I decided to grind it all up and put it into a small jar, then do the same with the sample branch I took from my Kandy Kush and mixed it all in together. It's made it quite a pleasant smoke. The smell and taste of the KK is so strong, that I don't really taste the dead grass of the Durban and I still get pretty damn high!


----------



## zVice (Aug 11, 2013)

Sounds like you got bunk pheno, I've spent a lot of time in KZNatal and true Durban poison will get you high as fuck, although it doesn't taste great IMO.

Also true DP is pure sativa so should get massive and produce long tight nugs loaded with resin.

Well done with the Kandy kush x though, throw some pictures up and also some weights on what you pulled.


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 11, 2013)

I had some Durban Poison when I was in Cape Town, SA. Shits the bomb!!! Two hits and I was toasted


----------



## hsfkush (Aug 12, 2013)

zVice said:


> *Sounds like you got bunk pheno*, I've spent a lot of time in KZNatal and true Durban poison will get you high as fuck, although it doesn't taste great IMO.
> 
> Also true DP is pure sativa so should get massive and produce long tight nugs loaded with resin.
> 
> Well done with the Kandy kush x though, throw some pictures up and also some weights on what you pulled.


I think you're right to be fair. I only bought it because of a smoke I had, a friend brought some durban over to my place and we blazed until about 4am, it was absolutely incredible. Perhaps it is just because it's Dutch Passion? Or perhaps it's because I'm a terrible grower? Probably a mixture of all 3(bunk pheno included)  lol.

Does anyone else have a version of Durban Poison in a femmed version? I'd like to try a few more as I know this strain can be a keeper.

I'll throw up some pics of the Kandy Kush when she's chopped and cured, as well as a full smoke report ^_^


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 18, 2013)

My burmese kush has finally started flowering. Have some nice tight nodes and leaves bigger than my hand. Cant wait till she takes off.
View attachment 2782150

Find the Flower. 
View attachment 2782151


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 19, 2013)

Bushy fuckin girl!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 19, 2013)

KronicCraig said:


> Bushy fuckin girl!!


Yea, you would think that it was pure indica instead of a hybrid.


----------



## KronicCraig (Aug 19, 2013)

It almost looks like lettuce with the round leave features


----------



## nameno (Aug 22, 2013)

Pssst hsfkush, I want to tell someone,friday was a week ago I decided move my light forward 1/4" help in cooling,yep
you know the rest,there was only 1 under it and the bulb is alright. It was almost done 2weeks or so still 2 weeks or so I guess shock at least. I tied it up with string,don't think I'm going to have to cut any off. I had just bought that bulb for $80 so I guess I'll choose to feel good like somebody is watching over me. GL & HY to ya


----------



## fir3dragon (Aug 22, 2013)

average yield of a 12/12 grow using a 600w? just upgraded to 600w and im out of bud and no money to get any due to upgrades... need some asap lol. my temps dont go over 80..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 22, 2013)

fir3dragon said:


> average yield of a 12/12 grow using a 600w? just upgraded to 600w and im out of bud and no money to get any due to upgrades... need some asap lol. my temps dont go over 80..


There is more that goes into yield beyond the light you have. You have strain and how well you dial in everything else.


----------



## fir3dragon (Aug 22, 2013)

SirGreenThumb said:


> There is more that goes into yield beyond the light you have. You have strain and how well you dial in everything else.


thats why i said average  i use bagseeds still.. got hundreds if not thousands of them stored in a box in different containers all from different bags ive had all in different bags too so i dont get them mixed up... people think im crazy storing bagseeds but its seeds that can potentially be good bud... some of it was from good bud some wasnt...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 22, 2013)

fir3dragon said:


> thats why i said average  i use bagseeds still.. got hundreds if not thousands of them stored in a box in different containers all from different bags ive had all in different bags too so i dont get them mixed up... people think im crazy storing bagseeds but its seeds that can potentially be good bud... some of it was from good bud some wasnt...


I wish I would have been saving my bagseed from long ago, I just started doing it a few years back and haven't had many bags that I have actually bought. There is nothing wrong with bagseed and a good grower can make it some pretty good smoke. May not be the best, but most bagseed isn't even grown properly to begin with. I would say average would be around 2-4oz depending on environment.


----------



## sehnsee (Aug 23, 2013)

Is there a 12/12 from clone thread? if so could someone point me to it, Thanks!


----------



## Sire Killem All (Aug 23, 2013)

well not all mine are 12-12 from seed, but 2 are  one in smart pot jus started showing sex other still waiting,
View attachment 2788145View attachment 2788146View attachment 2788147

IDK whats up with this one, leaves are real thing and papery. and not sex'n


----------



## Tillinah (Aug 23, 2013)

Update on my C99 from female seeds. 250watt hps. Around 5'th week of flower. http://imgur.com/a/7FPYI#0


----------



## cawman (Aug 23, 2013)

Hello everyone


Im growing 3 northern lights feminised seed 12/12 from seed. My setup (pics below, sorry about the angle) is an old 5 drawer chest 57h 26w 13 d
Im using a 400 watt cooltube hps light
a 100 cfm intake fan and a 220 cfm outtake with filter
Im using dwc from stealth hydro and their nutes
my ph is 6.3 and water temp is 68
Any comments or advice for a first time grower and believer
in 12/12 growing will be much appreciated


----------



## B166ER420 (Aug 23, 2013)

cawman said:


> Hello everyone
> Im growing 3 northern lights feminised seed 12/12 from seed. My setup (pics below, sorry about the angle) is an old 5 drawer chest 57h 26w 13 d
> Im using a 400 watt cooltube hps light
> a 100 cfm intake fan and a 220 cfm outtake with filter
> ...


Everything looks good cawman.I like the stealthyness of the chester drawer.The only tip I have is maybe you could use mh bulb or some 6500k,5000k cfls instead of the hps for the first month of 12/12
or until stretch phase is over.The blue spectrum is good for veg growth,stem strength and tighter node spacing.The red spectrum helps induce flowering.
GL.peace


----------



## cawman (Aug 23, 2013)

thank you


B166ER420 for the tip. im really limited depth wise thats why I went 12/12. Im worried about bushiness and changing from 12/12 hps to mps bulb that i do have. Do you think it will harm it or grow it wider than i can handle?


----------



## cawman (Aug 23, 2013)

im sorry 

B166ER420 




I figured out you meant use the mh bulb 12/12 sorry chemo makes u stoopid


----------



## cawman (Aug 24, 2013)

I was running 6am to 6pm yesterday I shut off the hps bulb at 3 and switched to the mh bulb at 10pm and Im gonna let it run till 6 and go right back to 12/12. theres some new leaves forming and the stalk seems to be widening.


----------



## B166ER420 (Aug 24, 2013)

cawman said:


> thank you
> 
> 
> B166ER420 for the tip. im really limited depth wise thats why I went 12/12. Im worried about bushiness and changing from 12/12 hps to mps bulb that i do have. Do you think it will harm it or grow it wider than i can handle?





cawman said:


> im sorry
> 
> B166ER420
> 
> ...


Short and bushy is a good thing for us indoor growers.More light to more budsites.Growers switch from mh to hps all the time,no issues there.I don't think you'll have any issues with it being too wide,I haven't heard anyone complain their plant is too wide and bushy.You can always lst,supercrop or tie it up,but we'll tackle that runner when it gets here.You say you have a high pressure sodium bulb(hps) and metal halide(mh).Use the hps the entire first grow,then use your mh the next and compare growth rates.To get the most out of a 12/12 from seed,you should use a mixed spectrum with a higher blue spectrum(6500k,5000k)during veg stage or until growth/stretch stops,then use a mixed spectrum with higher red spectrum(2700k,3000k)for flowering



Btw....What doesn't kill you,only makes you stronger.Good luck with chemo treatments.I hope everything is on the upside for you.GL.peace


----------



## Sire Killem All (Aug 24, 2013)

Tillinah said:


> Update on my C99 from female seeds. 250watt hps. Around 5'th week of flower. http://imgur.com/a/7FPYI#0
> 
> View attachment 2788160


nice, i plan i running some c99 for my mom heard it is good for depression and mood. That is one massive beast, where did u order?


----------



## cawman (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm back on the 12/12 with 400w mh bulb heres the pics
Im at half nutes and water changing every 3-4 days again any 
comments or whatever is all appreciated. peace everyone


----------



## Sire Killem All (Aug 25, 2013)

looking good, 3rd pic got some nute burn. should see some nice growth now with that MH in


----------



## cawman (Aug 25, 2013)

hello everyone
I have a question I was hoping for some help or input. Pic number 3 from above looks good.
Its had a hard life.I had my lights too high at first and it literally grew out of the rockwool. 
Luckily I was checking on them constantly and broke the rockwool apart and put it back in.
It looks Ok I guess but the main stem is curved right above the rockwool and im worried about
whether to continue to grow and hopefully right itself or try to fix it. Any insight would be great.thanx


----------



## B166ER420 (Aug 25, 2013)

It should right itself.Your pic 3 above looks fine.Take a side pic.


----------



## Tillinah (Aug 26, 2013)

Sire Killem All said:


> nice, i plan i running some c99 for my mom heard it is good for depression and mood. That is one massive beast, where did u order?


I got them from SeaofSeeds from the breeder "Female Seeds". She has gotten a lot larger than I thought she would! She's maybe only 13" tall but the main cola is filling in quite nice. I have another one in a smaller pot that isn't quite as dense, but is still looking decent. 
Here is a picture of the other one that is about a week behind the bigger one.


----------



## munchies7 (Aug 26, 2013)

ppll one questionn when to start LST on 12/12 plants? my plants are only 4 inches tall


----------



## Sire Killem All (Aug 26, 2013)

support the stock and you can start after its around 5-6", i let mine go to about 8.


----------



## cawman (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello everyone,
This is the picture of the weird stem please look at where the rockwool ends.
Any feedback is good
peace.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 26, 2013)

Are those exposed roots?


----------



## cawman (Aug 26, 2013)

yes the plant grew out of the rockwool and i placed it back in and it is growing well so Im 
afraid to touch it heres the top pic
should I open up the rockwool and move it down or will it fix itself?


----------



## Javadog (Aug 26, 2013)

I am sure that it is much more likely that it will fix itself.

If it were in soil, then I'd just suggest that you pile a bit 
around the base of the sprout.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## B166ER420 (Aug 26, 2013)

cawman said:


> yes the plant grew out of the rockwool and i placed it back in and it is growing well so Im
> afraid to touch it heres the top picView attachment 2793463
> should I open up the rockwool and move it down or will it fix itself?


Im not a hydro guy but maybe you cut a piece of rockwool to fit over/around the exposed roots,maybe a couple paper coffee filters cut to fit around...lol.Just trying to helpLike javadog said if you were in soil you could just pile up soil around it or transplant.It seems ok...is it growing?roots coming out the bottom?Like I said before it should be ok...those roots will air prune themselves but it would be better to fix it since your doing 12/12....my opinion.GL


----------



## RastaLove91 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey I've got a similar setup how many plants you plan on doing in a 1 gal?? I may go the same route


----------



## cawman (Aug 27, 2013)

Im doing 3 plants in a 5 gallon tupperware container 400w mh/hps light


----------



## cawman (Aug 27, 2013)

thanx everyone for the advice on the root
peace


----------



## supchaka (Aug 27, 2013)

cawman said:


> thanx everyone for the advice on the root
> peace


I looks like it pushed itself out of the rock wool, Id fill around it with another small piece, like the size of a dice split down the middle.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 27, 2013)

Good stuff. I have not worked with RW yet.

JD

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to supchaka again.*


----------



## nameno (Aug 28, 2013)

I should be harvesting,but I tested first.
It's blackjack from nirvana,I was surprised the description was so exact. I am fried.
Be back later,have a good day!


----------



## cawman (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello all
These are my 2 week pics 
northern lights, dwc, 400w cooltube



thats the roots from the plant that was showing a small part of its roots up top
it seems to be ok
again all commets appreciated
peace


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Sep 1, 2013)

Here's a Shaman that's 2 1/2 weeks old and just showed me hairs....at 3 inches tall!?

Shes in coco coir in a near 2 liter cup. 

View attachment 2800568

You can read more about her and my others in my signature link... But i do have questions about her.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 1, 2013)

Hairs are common at 2.5 weeks 12/12 FS


----------



## smokes.alot (Sep 3, 2013)

del66666 said:


> Hi guys and girls, thought id start a thread for all you people who grow 12-12 from seed, feel free to post pics and any info you feel may be of use. my first pics are of my cheese fro gh in coco.


Hello Del id like 2 learn from u about startn my 1st grow & doin 12/12 from seed. I've researchd a lot if info & so many ppl have so many different methods that it get confusin. But u seem 2 kno ur stuff. I believe ur a God wen it cums 2 growin bc ur style is amazin & u have pics 2 back up ur work. Teach me or write a book bc I would definately love 2 follow ur footsteps.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 3, 2013)

Keep posting. Keep reading.

This thread is now in your threads list. Check new posts.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## fir3dragon (Sep 3, 2013)

smokes.alot said:


> Hello Del id like 2 learn from u about startn my 1st grow & doin 12/12 from seed. I've researchd a lot if info & so many ppl have so many different methods that it get confusin. But u seem 2 kno ur stuff. I believe ur a God wen it cums 2 growin bc ur style is amazin & u have pics 2 back up ur work. Teach me or write a book bc I would definately love 2 follow ur footsteps.


Wanna know how he got as good as he did? Trial and error plus reading and learning... Same with everyone else... No one should spoon feed you. We're here to help, but certainly not to spoon feed.


----------



## Skunkybud (Sep 5, 2013)

Maybe straw feed if you got your jaw broke or something, but no spoon feeding.


----------



## fir3dragon (Sep 5, 2013)

Skunkybud said:


> Maybe straw feed if you got your jaw broke or something, but no spoon feeding.


A broken jaw doesn't effect your reading ability nor does it effect hand movement. With that being said, he can grow read and write/type no need to spoon or straw feed. If he's got a question that's fine but were not going to write a book for him...


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 6, 2013)

What's up 12/12'ers,gonna do some cutting today.I thought i would share some pics...its been awhile
my solo cup crop
.these i'm cutting today,60+ days flower,not sure exactly

Peace.KEEP'EM GREEN


----------



## thatsmessedup (Sep 6, 2013)

^^damn good job with just party cups


----------



## BBbubblegum (Sep 6, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> What's up 12/12'ers,gonna do some cutting today.I thought i would share some pics...its been awhile
> View attachment 2806822View attachment 2806810my solo cup crop
> View attachment 2806823.these i'm cutting today,60+ days flower,not sure exactly
> View attachment 2806807View attachment 2806808View attachment 2806809
> Peace.KEEP'EM GREEN


How much are those yielding each?


----------



## doobiemizer (Sep 6, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> ^^damn good job with just party cups


 I'll second that


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 6, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> ^^damn good job with just party cups





doobiemizer said:


> I'll second that


Thanks guys



BBbubblegum said:


> How much are those yielding each?



I don't know yet,this is my first time doing the solo cup thing but if I were to guess...
From left to right....25g,15g,15g,11g...i'll post weights after it dries,pics after I trim


----------



## chibzilla (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow.

Congrats B166!! You've inspired me to leave my seedlings in my half cream containers lol. (About the same size of solo cups)

I would save so much room and be able to give much more lighting using less of a pot. Hopefully mine turn out as decent as yours (doubt it) lol


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 7, 2013)

Black Domina x Rosetta Stone is now 3 weeks into flower and looking awesome. Smells good too and already seeing trichome production. I'll post pictures late flower.


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 7, 2013)

chibzilla said:


> Wow.
> 
> Congrats B166!! You've inspired me to leave my seedlings in my half cream containers lol. (About the same size of solo cups)
> 
> I would save so much room and be able to give much more lighting using less of a pot. Hopefully mine turn out as decent as yours (doubt it) lol


Thanks bro, glad I could be an inspiration.I can say that the're stretched out because they were sharing space with taller plants.When they get better light they grow with a little more ...vigor and will take up more space.I would do more solos but i don't have fem seeds.I could easily fit 50 or more cups in my space and @ 10g/per solo.....yeahI see in your sig your using 110w of cfl,just make sure they're as close as possible...as if you haven't heard that before,keep your temps below 80° or you get fluffy buds.It's my opinion that round containers are better than squares ones...so the roots don't bind in the corners....like fish in a round tankI'll check out your thread,good luck with your grow


----------



## Skunkybud (Sep 7, 2013)

fir3dragon said:


> A broken jaw doesn't effect your reading ability nor does it effect hand movement. With that being said, he can grow read and write/type no need to spoon or straw feed. If he's got a question that's fine but were not going to write a book for him...


Oh I know bro I've had a compound fracture and 3 hairline fractures in my jaw before. And read many books lol. I agree with ya 100% dude wasn't disagreeing I was just being silly.


----------



## BeastGrow (Sep 8, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> View attachment 2807169


I would guess there is about 2 ounces dried there


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 8, 2013)

BeastGrow said:


> I would guess there is about 2 ounces dried there



Not dry yet,maybe tomorrow but from me trimming....I think its gonna be closer to 1.5 but I appreciate the optimism


----------



## Rawrb (Sep 8, 2013)

What lights you got them under B166ER?


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 8, 2013)

Man I erased all my incriminating photos from all my devices......But I went back and found some pics in my attachments from my rollitup.I use cfls,12 in one fixture,12 in the other(diy).I've been rolling 12/12 for awhile now......
....if you would like to see more I have pics a few pages back and have posted some good ones in the Other Side Of The Fence...Where the Grass is Always Greener thread......hell I have pics all over RIU


----------



## suavekasso (Sep 8, 2013)

12 12 from seeders watsup????

havent seen a lot on the thread lately so i thought id drop by and leave some bud porn..

a buddy of mine crossed grand daddy purple with white widow and gave me some seeds ..

this is the finished product 8 weeks flowering


----------



## BeastGrow (Sep 8, 2013)

After watching this thread for several months I have decided to get back into indoor growing... 12-12 from seed!

only need about 1 ounce per month for personal smoke.... i was thinking that would be mean harvesting about 6 plants per month..

have a setup with 5 CFLS. 3 warm white and 2 daylight. all are 23watts. total of 115watts for approximately area sized 18"x20"x 48" (LxWxH). 7800 lumens. using jiffy starting mix and using up the rest of my jacks classic all purpose 20-20-20 for this grow. growing in small 1-2 quart containers..

Edit: have updated to 156 watts. 11400 lumens


----------



## Dr Pepper Bud (Sep 8, 2013)

hello everyone, i have a small closet grow that i plan on doing 12/12 from seed with a SOG perpetual grow and scrog if necessary under a 600w hps cool tube. I want to try THC Bomb does anyone have any experience with this strain under 12/12 from seed? Is 1oz per plant to high of an expectation? I plan to harvest 5 plants a month thc bomb will be the first 5 plants, but i dont know what strains I will use for the next 5 plants and then the 5 after that. I will be growing in 100% perlite 2 gal hempy buckets with general hydro flora nova bloom for the entire grow I will be getting feminized seeds to get a higher female ratio hopefully 100% any input would be great


----------



## nameno (Sep 9, 2013)

hsfkush, That blackjack was kin to black domino you growing something kin,I believe,I am happy best I seen in awhile.
Got a question when I harvested no before then I tested some it had a up effect even at harvest still went up,now
after cure I can not finish a "j" for falling asleep. I know the trics continue to mature after harvest,but is this much possible?
I hope you like the one you growing as much. GG&HY To Ya!


----------



## thatsmessedup (Sep 9, 2013)

6 plants a month with 115 watts.... good luck with that.


----------



## BeastGrow (Sep 9, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> 6 plants a month with 115 watts.... good luck with that.


I will adapt with what comes, but I had no problem vegging 15 plants under 110 watts.


----------



## fir3dragon (Sep 9, 2013)

BeastGrow said:


> Thanks, i'll post ya some pictures showing you how its done


Your going to get maybe a half ounce.... 115 watts is only really good for a plant.. Not even lol. But still, good luckgood luck


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 9, 2013)

Not too bad for my first solo cup grow...View attachment 2811568
View attachment 2811570View attachment 2811573View attachment 2811576View attachment 2811584
I have 5 more that was sharing light from my 12 bulb fixture....so if I get at least another 2.5 ounces,then that's 5+ounces from solo cups with 276 watts of cfl.Not too bad for a beginnerpeace


----------



## BeastGrow (Sep 9, 2013)

fir3dragon said:


> Your going to get maybe a half ounce.... 115 watts is only really good for a plant.. Not even lol. But still, good luckgood luck


half ounce? thats all you could get from 6 plants with 115 watts?


----------



## supchaka (Sep 9, 2013)

I got .68gpw from a 150 HPS, just a reference. Considering you're going to need 70-80 days from start to finish per plant thats about 18 plants in rotation at any given time. I dont see it working well. I fit 6 plants under my 150 in 1 gal containers. Harvesting 2 plants per month on a perpetual basis is do-able. About 1/2 oz per plant.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 10, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Not too bad for my first solo cup grow...View attachment 2811568


I should say so!

Enjoy the fruits of your labors.

JD


----------



## syphex (Sep 10, 2013)

I want to know exactly what the point is of giving an immature seedling 12 hours of light? Your not talkin about clones right? Your talking about actually trying to flower an immature plant, I dont get it.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 10, 2013)

Read the whole thread and you will.

People who have figured out how to optimize this process
are getting very decent yields.

...and the point is to be able to have one growing area alone
and yet to be able to harvest perpetually.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## glockdoc (Sep 10, 2013)

big favor gang, can all fellow 400w let me know who u are so i can read thru everyones journal . currently got plants in veg next run will be a 12/12 from seed. i wanna get some good ideas


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 10, 2013)

syphex said:


> I want to know exactly what the point is of giving an immature seedling 12 hours of light? Your not talkin about clones right? Your talking about actually trying to flower an immature plant, I dont get it.


I am not doing a whole lot of 12/12 from seed anymore but its great to go through my seeds to see what are my winning crosses, ... reveg the stellar plants and clone them. Swing by my journal in the led sub section: https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/624675-greensanta-grow.html

Lots of my plants are no longer 12/12 from seed but even as of we speak I have a few going. But at the beginning of the journal almost all plants were 12/12 from seed. Often time giving better yield than clones... granted i dont veg em too long.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 10, 2013)

I've done 12/12 fs a few different times. Does anyone know if it works the same way outside? If I threw some sprouted seedlings outside tomorrow. Would they still veg til they are mature enough to flower? Or will it be like 12/12 from clone with little itty bitty plants.?????


----------



## syphex (Sep 10, 2013)

Even if a plant is mature within 3 weeks, thats still 3 weeks it could have benefited from veg lighting. IMO theres no point initiating flowering until a plant is mature. Even for running through seeds I bet a month veg would make the difference between a gram and an ounce per plant at harvest. But I don't have any experience with 12/12 from seed, so I am open to it. But it goes against everything I have learnt so far.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 11, 2013)

syphex said:


> Even if a plant is mature within 3 weeks, thats still 3 weeks it could have benefited from veg lighting. IMO theres no point initiating flowering until a plant is mature. Even for running through seeds I bet a month veg would make the difference between a gram and an ounce per plant at harvest. But I don't have any experience with 12/12 from seed, so I am open to it. But it goes against everything I have learnt so far.


with 12/12 from seed. When a seedling sprouts in 12/12 it is to immature to flower. It takes 3-6 weeks for a plant to be mature enough to flower. You know when you start flowering after vegging for so long and the plant takes off before actual flowers form. Well seeds in 12/12 take off in the same fashion. But do it for longer. When you take a clone. That clone comes from an already mature plant. So the clone itself is already mature with zero veg time. So it will flower. Right away. Like Endo/green Santa. I've had a coule that out yielded plants vegged for over month. But with 12/12 fs. You don't want to top or train too much. So its growth won't slow down. Or the stress make it a male or hermie.


----------



## syphex (Sep 11, 2013)

hyroot said:


> with 12/12 from seed. When a seedling sprouts in 12/12 it is to immature to flower. It takes 3-6 weeks for a plant to be mature enough to flower. You know when you start flowering after vegging for so long and the plant takes off before actual flowers form. Well seeds in 12/12 take off in the same fashion. But do it for longer. When you take a clone. That clone comes from an already mature plant. So the clone itself is already mature with zero veg time. So it will flower. Right away. Like Endo/green Santa. I've had a coule that out yielded plants vegged for over month. But with 12/12 fs. You don't want to top or train too much. So its growth won't slow down. Or the stress make it a male or hermie.


Yes this is what im saying. I have seen small clones flowered early fill up a grow space in no time and yield amazing results. But since its 12/12 from SEED that implies no clones anyway. I understand you would select breeds that mature fast, but the one I have has a 14 week flower time. It didn't show its sex until 2.5 months from seed. If I had tried to flower that straight away if it survived it would be a tall spindly plant by now unable to support its own weight let alone any buds.

Though there are numerous debates on veg time vs yield, at least to maturity there is no point using 12/12 lighting on a seedling. So then it becomes 12/12 from maturity, prior to which training techniques can be used without much negative effects, it can still mature while recovering in the mandatory period required to reach maturity, which is the same as any (logistically successful) grow.


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 11, 2013)

syphex said:


> Though there are numerous debates on veg time vs yield, at least to maturity there is no point using 12/12 lighting on a seedling.



What do you want brother syphex??? Your on a 12/12 fs thread with skilled growers,who have had great results.We got it,you don't like growing 12/12 from seed,move on.peace


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey hyroot,you can grow 12/12 from seed outside it might be a little late for a seedling/sprout.If you put one out that's about to flower there will be a slight revenge time(you know the sun don't just turn on and off) and you might run into some freezing weather.I have pics on page 454 of a couple I did outdoors,if you want to look.They had been flowering for about 2 weeks before I set them outside.They finished in Dec. here in Tx.If I remember right I got about 2.5 ounces off each.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 11, 2013)

^^^^ sweet .....dude.... Where I'm at now its 100+ degrees in the afternoon. 80 at night and in the morning. In oct-Dec its in the 70' mid 80's. Then in Jan and Feb its 70 in the day and 30-40 at night . But with my current outdoor. I force flower. Moving them inside after 12 hours of light due to city lights and what not. So I'd do that with 12/12 from seed. I'll check yours out too.

edit: 
I couldn't find yours. Wrong page number.


----------



## sheldonblack (Sep 11, 2013)

wow so mean, I was getting ready to publish a book for him. I've gathered about 450 pix of my indoor grow(thank goodness for Iphone and my passion fo photography) and 100+ of others.


----------



## sheldonblack (Sep 11, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow must be some dense buds to get almost an OZ of that little plants for 12-12 from seed. Good job


----------



## munchies7 (Sep 11, 2013)

to top or to LST? i will move in a month my seedlings a week old but i know they can get stretchy on 12/12 so i intend to put each of em on a box.. thats why i need to keep em short, in case topping or lst around what node to do it on 12/12 and around what week?


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 11, 2013)

sheldonblack said:


> wow must be some dense buds to get almost an OZ of that little plants for 12-12 from seed. Good job


Cfls bro,not dense buds......its just that I didn't trim any fluff or popcorn buds,I weighed it all:lol.The little short one had some hard bud though.


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 11, 2013)

munchies7 said:


> to top or to LST? i will move in a month my seedlings a week old but i know they can get stretchy on 12/12 so i intend to put each of em on a box.. thats why i need to keep em short, in case topping or lst around what node to do it on 12/12 and around what week?



I would recommend lst for a 12/12 from seed.....any cutting will take some time to heal.12/12 from seed we don't have time.You can get lucky like I did with the one but they usually stunt real bad....from my experience.


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 11, 2013)

hyroot said:


> ^^^^ sweet .....dude.... Where I'm at now its 100+ degrees in the afternoon. 80 at night and in the morning. In oct-Dec its in the 70' mid 80's. Then in Jan and Feb its 70 in the day and 30-40 at night . But with my current outdoor. I force flower. Moving them inside after 12 hours of light due to city lights and what not. So I'd do that with 12/12 from seed. I'll check yours out too.
> 
> edit:
> I couldn't find yours. Wrong page number.



Nothing special,just proof 12/12 can be done outside

Maybe instead of moving them inside everynight,you could set a trash can over it.Just don't leave the can on during the day!


----------



## fir3dragon (Sep 11, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Nothing special,just proof 12/12 can be done outsideView attachment 2813766View attachment 2813767
> 
> Maybe instead of moving them inside everynight,you could set a trash can over it.Just don't leave the can on during the day!


Can I ask why the lids with the hole in the middle?


----------



## hyroot (Sep 11, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Nothing special,just proof 12/12 can be done outsideView attachment 2813766View attachment 2813767
> 
> Maybe instead of moving them inside everynight,you could set a trash can over it.Just don't leave the can on during the day!


I have a small storage closet outside a few feet away that I move them into anyway. They are in 3 and 5 gals and lst to keep some what short so neighbors can't see them. 

those look good. I'm a germ a few seeds today.


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 11, 2013)

fir3dragon said:


> Can I ask why the lids with the hole in the middle?


To help with worms and bugs.I have holes in the sides of the buckets for the roots to get a little air.Hell man ants will make a freaking bed on top if I don't have a lid

Edit:To begin with they were inside,self watering buckets.I had an airstone in the bottom to keep the water oxygenated and from going stagnant.


----------



## munchies7 (Sep 11, 2013)

so u had ur 12/12 plants stressed due to LST method?? mmm hope i dont fk thois grow up.. ima see how much they stretch at week 3 if they ok i leave em if not.. i bend that bitch over. right now they must be 4 inches with only 1 node


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Nope.....they get stressed when you you start cutting and trimming..........topping.Lst is a low stress training method,by week 3 there should definatly be enough growth to start....bending that bitch over


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 11, 2013)

didnt work for me outside hyroot. even the seeds i had started way back early july were not flowering fast enough so i trash them. they were just starting to show sex recently while normal outdoor plants around here show sex between August 1st to August 15 ish ...


----------



## glockdoc (Sep 12, 2013)

anyone.....lol...400w grows ?!?!


----------



## hyroot (Sep 12, 2013)

I have 2 little plants that have been in cups in 20/4 for a few weeks, under a single t5 bulb. They been growng really slow.Only has 3 nodes. Does anyone know if they will grow like 12/12 fs. Or normal like a clone. I don't have room for them. The clone trays have to go in their place. I want to throw them outside in 3 gals , but not if they don't produce shit..


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 12, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> big favor gang, can all fellow 400w let me know who u are so i can read thru everyones journal . currently got plants in veg next run will be a 12/12 from seed. i wanna get some good ideas





glockdoc said:


> anyone.....lol...400w grows ?!?!


Riu member jondamon had a killer grow with a 400w.............check it out!!!


----------



## Dr Pepper Bud (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey guys I am planning to start a 12/12 from seed in a 100% perlite hempy bucket with nirvana raspberry cough fem. under a 600w hps. I plan to do a perpetual grow and was debating between doing nine 1 gallon buckets, or six 2 gallon buckets with three 2l soda bottle hempys for the first 3-4weeks and then transplanting them to the 2 gallons. My first 2 grows won't have any transplanting regardless because either way because I will have plenty of space, but once I have my perpetual set up there is not enough space for 9 2 gallons however there is enough space for 9 1 gallons. I was wondering which set up would be most beneficial to a 12/12 from seed? I feel as though the 2 gallons would produce bigger plants, however I do not know if transplanting a 12/12 from seed plant at around 3-4 weeks would stunt it anyways and possibly cause hermie from stress. I figure you guys would have the best info on transplanting with 12/12s from seed I saw someone else asked a similar question, but it was not answered. I should point out that these are 1 and 2 gallon buckets, not pots and I believe pot sizes are slightly smaller here is a link to the 2 gallons the 1 gallons are the same thing just smaller http://www.uline.com/Product/Detail/S-9941BL/Pails/2-Gallon-Plastic-Pail-Black thanks in advance!


----------



## BBbubblegum (Sep 12, 2013)

Harvested my girl today. 2 ounces wet. probably will come out with about a 1/2 ounce. A little upset, but i will still end up with twice as much as my first grow. Going to completley upgrade the grow, might move to LED or HPS and going to inveest in some quality genetics.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 12, 2013)

Transplanting usually causes stress, but nothing undue.

I still find that up-potting can lead to a nice growth explosion after
the recovery.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Dr Pepper Bud (Sep 12, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Transplanting usually causes stress, but nothing undue.
> 
> I still find that up-potting can lead to a nice growth explosion after
> the recovery.
> ...


I just did the math and it looks like i can fit 6 2 gals with 3 1 gals so I may do that and then if I notice that the 1 gals are yielding significantly less I will try the 2l to 2gal transplant method and if the 1 gals wind up being around the same size I could swap out the 6 2 gals for 9 more 1 gals for 12 plants in rotation instead of 9 so we'll see thanks for your help!


----------



## syphex (Sep 14, 2013)

I want to try 12/12 from seed with og gth seeds, but it has a 14 week flower period and this time around the females didnt show their first hairs until 2.5 months of veg! Do you think if I flower earlier than this that they will show sex sooner? Im just worried that I'll be giving a plant 12 hours of light when its not mature enough. I read that forcing a plant to flower when its not mature it will just hermie.


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 15, 2013)

Ive been "forcing" mine to flower(12/12) for over a year now and I havn't had any hermies.I use mexi-scwag bag seeds but I don't think that matters much.You can keep a plant vegging for yrs in the right conditions with at least 18 hrs of light.When a plant is mature enough to flower it will start alternating nodes.


A side note for you new growers.....BIGGER ROOTS = BIGGER FRUITS and if done carefully transplanting WILL NOT stress a plant to death.Transplanting is only beneficial,it might slow growth while the roots establish themselves but that's it.Hope this helps.GL.peace


----------



## syphex (Sep 15, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Ive been "forcing" mine to flower(12/12) for over a year now and I havn't had any hermies.I use mexi-scwag bag seeds but I don't think that matters much.You can keep a plant vegging for yrs in the right conditions with at least 18 hrs of light.*When a plant is mature enough to flower it will start alternating nodes.*


So you admit theres a point when a plant is mature enough to flower.. but you say you can make it do this earlier by giving it 12 hours of light when its not yet mature? 

Quote from someone who probably doesnt grow with bag seed:



> Early-induced flowering* isn't the same thing as forcing your plants to flower. If you force flower a strain before it has pre-flowered it will flower at roughly the same time as a plant from the same strain that has been flowered after calyx development has occurred naturally. Force flowering simply acts by stressing the plant into a crisis condition.
> You will get the best out of your plant by waiting until it starts pre-flowering before switching to 12/12.


So basically, AT LEAST the seedling stage should be getting more than 12 hours of light. If your plant shows female hairs in 3 weeks, then thats 3 weeks you should be vegging. I dont know how you can say that a strain which didn't show sex for 2.5 months can be flowered straight away from seed... maybe it'll show sex twice as fast, like after one month, until then it will just get inadequate light and stretch as if its flowering until its mature enough, then it will stretch more and probably produce less than half what it would if vegged properly. So from that you could determine that the Early-induced flowering* period is one month, so start 12/12 after one month, but even that would be based on forcing a plant to flower when its not ready.

BTW mine haven't started alternating nodes yet and they are 30 days in flower from the first white hairs.. which makes me further question the validity of this method since they should be alot further along by now in other words I FLOWERED TOO EARLY. This method is only viable for quickly maturing strains.


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 16, 2013)

Its definatly beneficial if a fast flowering strains is used.I can say a lot of time I use 20 hrs of light on seedlings for about a week then down to 18 hrs of light for the next few weeks,after about 3weeks switch to 12/12.Like 12/12 from seed but with a kick.
Flowering can't be induced on a plant,it has to be mature enough,alternating nodes doesn't always occur first.
ONE MORE TIME.......12/12 fs is the best way to have a perpetual grow with a single grow space or to identify males and females as quickly as possible.

I apologize because im not good with words or the best at explaining things.I just hope you have gained something from this thread like I have.peace


----------



## supchaka (Sep 16, 2013)

But but but... Just give up  the doubters haters and flamers will always be around. They aren't gonna take the time to read this thread or they wouldn't exist in the first place.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 16, 2013)

syphex said:


> So you admit theres a point when a plant is mature enough to flower.. but you say you can make it do this earlier by giving it 12 hours of light when its not yet mature?
> 
> Quote from someone who probably doesnt grow with bag seed:
> 
> ...


I just put another bagseed in my tent a week and a half ago and she has already shown sex and started flowering.

Here are some pics of it... My camera is going out, these are the best pics I could get.


----------



## Dr Pepper Bud (Sep 16, 2013)

Can you guys give me an average time to harvest on plants with 11 week flowering periods, 10 weeks flowering and 8 weeks flowering. Obviously you cant give me an exact time i just need a ball park guess as that is the flowering time for the seeds I just bought and I'm trying to decide which seeds to plant when for my perpetual grow.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 16, 2013)

I add a week.

:0)

JD


----------



## Dr Pepper Bud (Sep 16, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I add a week.
> 
> :0)
> 
> JD


Perfect answer thank you sir.


----------



## rickymac21 (Sep 18, 2013)

del66666 said:


> and these are my grapefruits


 Hey del. I know this thread is old but it is phenominal. I wanted to PM you but your inbox is full. I know you do 12/12 from seed, but I was hoping I could get some advice on sog with clones. Floor space is 4'x5' with 4' ceiling. 1000w bulb. Thought a safe number would be 24 plants vegged for 2-3 weeks depending on strain.

your yields are just outstanding for growing from seed. I'm hoping I can even come close growing from clone. But if I can get 1.24 ounces off each plant like this I will be more than happy. Any suggestions on nutrients for coco?


----------



## syphex (Sep 18, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Its definatly beneficial if a fast flowering strains is used.I can say a lot of time I use 20 hrs of light on seedlings for about a week then down to 18 hrs of light for the next few weeks,after about 3weeks switch to 12/12.Like 12/12 from seed but with a kick.
> Flowering can't be induced on a plant,it has to be mature enough,alternating nodes doesn't always occur first.
> ONE MORE TIME.......12/12 fs is the best way to have a perpetual grow with a single grow space or to identify males and females as quickly as possible.
> 
> I apologize because im not good with words or the best at explaining things.I just hope you have gained something from this thread like I have.peace


Thanks for taking the time to reply after I was somewhat rude. I am glad you recognize that a plant cant be forced into flowering. However, you say you first give the plants 20 hours and work your way down... this is not what the name of the technique implies. 12/12 FROM SEED, means you do it straight away. How can you say its 12/12 from seed when you are giving it 20/4 from seed lol its the same as any other grow just small veg time.

I have been using the mainlining technique to get the 2.5 months of veg in... they are still less than 1 meter tall now in flower. I want to try increase my plant numbers and do single-cola plants. If I use 18/6 lighting in veg instead of 24/0 how much sooner would you GUESS that I could start flowering? Because I have a 180cm height limit and this OG GTH#1 strain nearly triples in height at flower from what I've heard. 

Its difficult for me to determine how much they stretched this time around because they suddenly started stretching under 24/0 just before the flip to 12/12.

@SirGreenThumb:

I cant believe some plants mature within a week and a half thats insane!! No offence but are you sure they arent hermies of some kind? :S I waited 2.5 frickin months on 24 hour lighting (partly responsible I know) to see the first white hairs. Oddly enough too the females (5/6) all showed sex before the male was even recognizable. Oh and boobs (. Y .) :F


----------



## Javadog (Sep 18, 2013)

*If I use 18/6 lighting in veg instead of 24/0 how much sooner would you GUESS that I could start flowering?*

This is an interesting question.

Hmmm...

18/6 represents a point later in the growing year than 24/0

Is it that a shorter day will result in plants that switch to flower
without going to 12/12, and that this forcing will come earlier
with an 18/6 schedule?

(sorry if this is something that I should already know ;0)

You see, the question seem odd otherwise....24/0 would lead to
faster growth than 18/6.....so going the other way will never be
sooner.

Or else I need fixing. I believe that the jump up is not proportional
to the increase in the light period, as plant benefit from a dark period
and will not be just frozen when the lights are off.

Lost, I am. :0)

JD


----------



## syphex (Sep 18, 2013)

Javadog said:


> *If I use 18/6 lighting in veg instead of 24/0 how much sooner would you GUESS that I could start flowering?*
> 
> This is an interesting question.
> 
> ...


I believe that the ratio of darkness a plant receives is directly proportional to the production of the flowering hormone. Meaning that 18/6 will show sex sooner than 24/0, however some people say that 24/0 causes the hormone to build up and then suddenly explode when changed to 12/12 but this is not my experience. Also marijuana is not the type of plant that NEEDS a dark period(see C3 and CAM plants)... 24/0 lighting will cause faster growth and tighter node spaces but may not be as efficient as 18/6, meaning that you use more power for what you get out of it. The question then becomes which is better... higher watts at 18/6 or less watts at 24/0? And what difference in watts? I don't know the answer to this.

The dark period is a respitory phase and by using 24/0 lighting it forces the stomatas to remain open longer (as opposed to closing during the day)

Also I notice your growing some OG's and a Train strain. My strain is a cross between ghost OG and nevilles wreck and is the winner of last years cup. Whats the cheese like?



supchaka said:


> But but but... Just give up  the doubters haters and flamers will always be around. They aren't gonna take the time to read this thread or they wouldn't exist in the first place.


You sound like one of those "if it aint broke dont fix it" fools. I am striving for optimum conditions, which is not achieved by chucking a seedling into flower... thats just plain retarded, so why would I waste my time reading a whole thread full of retards? Veg until sex shows, minimum. I dare anyone who disagrees to debate this with me.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;1sONfxPCTU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sONfxPCTU0[/video]

Supchaka's got great stuff to share. Let's keep it cool!

JD


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a 2x5x5 closet always running 12/12.I also have a small box 1.5x2x4 that i use for veg.I've always had males show their stuff first......Yes,2.5weeks has been the earliest.Females tend to mature later.Its mainly genetics that determines yield and size.....and how long you veg.
I started to do 12/12 from seed to try and maximize yield while lowering expenses.12/12 fs I use cut 3ltr bottles for pots,very little soil is used.I could fit 6 under each light,i only feed water and molasses/Epsom.If I had fem seeds or clones I would have outstanding results.....at an 1.5z per 3ltr,12/12fs....I could possibly get over a lb per harvest using only 24-23watt cfls.Using reggie photperiod seeds sucks.The first time I tried a big harvest,I germed 28 seeds and got 7 females....not good.
....not 12/12 from seed
...12/12 fs,i hope this one wins the solo cup comp....it'll be close






Edit:LOL...this was definitely a wake and bake post?????????


----------



## zVice (Sep 20, 2013)

You know nothing Jon Snow



syphex said:


> You sound like one of those "if it aint broke dont fix it" fools. I am striving for optimum conditions, which is not achieved by chucking a seedling into flower... thats just plain retarded, so why would I waste my time reading a whole thread full of retards? Veg until sex shows, minimum. I dare anyone who disagrees to debate this with me.


Never argue with an idiot. They will only bring you down to their level and beat you with experience.


&#8213; George Carlin


----------



## chinese stinky (Sep 20, 2013)

hey guys,

first time grow here, this one smokes real nice i was lucky to get some seeds in a few nugs i purchased 

plant is a nice indica strain approx 33 days old 10 days into flower and recently transplanted into a nice big pot (was rootbound in a 4L pot) foliar fed silicon and PH'd water in between foliar sprays of 5-14-16.3 nutes, feeding with manutec bloom booster, soluble potash, RHINO SKIN, and SEASOL seaweed concentrate, these plants absolutely go crazy with seaweed nutes, this thing grew 2 inches overnight!!!

buds are a bit small but im hoping they fatten up more when i move up to a 400w HPS, i have 3 other seedlings 12/12 in the same tent 

enjoy!!


----------



## Dr Pepper Bud (Sep 21, 2013)

Does anyone here have any experience with 12/12fs with a sativa dominant plant? I bought 6 fem Raspberry Cough seeds from Nirvana and didn't notice it was 70% sativa until after it was too late to switch to a more indica heavy strain. I have a 600w hps with only about 2 ft of height before I need to worry about the plants distance to my light. I figure even with 12/12 fs I will probably need to train, but I plan on trying out LST. First grow will be 6 plants 12/12fs 4 of the Raspberry Cough and then two DinaFem freebie seeds that are indica dominant and should finish a few weeks before the raspberry cough. I plan to do a 12/12 fs perpetual grow and will probably stick to one strain for a while after this grow. Any input is appreciated. I'd like to get around 1.5oz per plant minimum for this grow.

Seeds should be in the ground and sprouting within a week!!

Misc Grow Info: 2 gallon hempy's running 100% perlite using maxibloom lucas formula


----------



## munchies7 (Sep 21, 2013)

well with any plant that will become larger than ur room u have to train it. just train it before its to late, i have to train em coz im moving on a couple of weeks.. so i will be using boxes.. i will probably tie mines tomorrow about 2 weeks old.



Dr Pepper Bud said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with 12/12fs with a sativa dominant plant? I bought 6 fem Raspberry Cough seeds from Nirvana and didn't notice it was 70% sativa until after it was too late to switch to a more indica heavy strain. I have a 600w hps with only about 2 ft of height before I need to worry about the plants distance to my light. I figure even with 12/12 fs I will probably need to train, but I plan on trying out LST. First grow will be 6 plants 12/12fs 4 of the Raspberry Cough and then two DinaFem freebie seeds that are indica dominant and should finish a few weeks before the raspberry cough. I plan to do a 12/12 fs perpetual grow and will probably stick to one strain for a while after this grow. Any input is appreciated. I'd like to get around 1.5oz per plant minimum for this grow.
> 
> Seeds should be in the ground and sprouting within a week!!
> 
> Misc Grow Info: 2 gallon hempy's running 100% perlite using maxibloom lucas formula


----------



## Dr Pepper Bud (Sep 21, 2013)

munchies7 said:


> well with any plant that will become larger than ur room u have to train it. just train it before its to late, i have to train em coz im moving on a couple of weeks.. so i will be using boxes.. i will probably tie mines tomorrow about 2 weeks old.


Yea I think LST will work better for me since I will be doing a perpetual with different strains once I find one constant strain to grow for a few months I might try to find a way to incorporate a scrog so it is easier to train, but for now LST should be fine i've been researching it i think I will start somewhere around 2 weeks as well assuming the plants are up to it by then. I just wasn't sure if a mainly sativa strain would yield significantly less than the mainly indicas most people seem to use with 12/12fs


----------



## nameno (Sep 23, 2013)

Dr Pepper,That 1 and blackjack from nivarna are about the same by the reading,I just finished 1 of them I think Blackjack it was perfect for me,if I ever grow another one that will be in the garden.5-29 till 8-29


----------



## champaign (Sep 23, 2013)

Here's my Northern Lights. I planted the seed on 7/5. I just went into full on flowering about a week ago. I topped just above the 2nd node and did a mixed mainline/LST from there. From all the flowering spots, I think I'll get a very nice harvest from it when it's done. I've also got a Barney's Tangerine Dream and Barney's Vanilla Kush that I planted late last month.


----------



## Dr Pepper Bud (Sep 23, 2013)

nameno said:


> Dr Pepper,That 1 and blackjack from nivarna are about the same by the reading,I just finished 1 of them I think Blackjack it was perfect for me,if I ever grow another one that will be in the garden.5-29 till 8-29


you did a 12/12fs grow with black jack? what was your lighting/yield?


----------



## shadyslater (Sep 23, 2013)

my blue hash (last years xmas weed) 12/12fs ended up 2foot tall grown under a cfl


----------



## ChroniklesOfTheDankSide (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh wow man, im currently trying my first 12/12 cycle.  Glad to see someone can do it without autos! makes me real optimistic about my grow!


----------



## shadyslater (Sep 23, 2013)

its good for just getting some out lol
iv got a blue widow seedling in doin 12/12fs atm runnin with my main-lined blue rhino


----------



## ChroniklesOfTheDankSide (Sep 23, 2013)

How many months did it take to grow that blue hash plant? o.o that's definitely the size im hoping for with mine.


----------



## shadyslater (Sep 23, 2013)

3 month'ish mate well just over if i remember correctly
my other 12/12fs grow (blue widow and a red cherry berry they both hit 2feet too


----------



## ChroniklesOfTheDankSide (Sep 23, 2013)

now, when you say 12/12fs, does fs mean Full Spectrum?
Also, How long until harvest? 

I've got 7 plants; im gonna try doing a 12/12 cycle with CFL's. Just trying to get a general feel/input for this method, since ive never done an indoor grow before :c

But damn man, 3 months, 2ft tall and the budding looks really nice so far.  

I'm about 1 week in to my grow so far and seeing all these other growers using the method im trying really makes me super optimistic about what im trying to accomplish during this grow.


----------



## shadyslater (Sep 23, 2013)

125w dual spectrum cfl it was 12/12 right from the go
the b/h in the pic was last year mate. then the other 2 was earlier this year
its a cool method 

i'd recommend not toppin doin 12/12fs though as while the plant recovering its not really growing and with cfl's the recovery time from toppings a bit longer.
im only doin a couple of plant 12/12fs now cos my main-line projects 5 weeks into flower and i want some buds for xmas (note dont leave santa a joint out he wont partake lol)
when these start aux branching im removing them so i only have cola's lol (space reasons)


----------



## ChroniklesOfTheDankSide (Sep 23, 2013)

I've got more than plenty of space, You can see my grow journal i just started ( https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/728816-chroniks-first-indoor-grow.html )
That is the Veg Box i made, and the Flowering Box i'm making will go into my closet ( Didn't realize how big my closet was till i cleaned it out lol ) 

I'm gonna be ordering new lights next week, considering the lights i have now, will barely grow 1 of these babies, let alone 7 lol. 
Gonna be getting a nice 80$ Full Spectrum light, one for veg and one for flowering


----------



## Javadog (Sep 24, 2013)

I did not see it mentioned Chron, but the "fs" refers to "from seed", 
as in the title of this Thread.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## BeastGrow (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi ya'll!

Doing a small closet grow using CFLS.

(1) 55 Watt warm white CFL... 3800 Lumens
(3) 26 Watt warm white CFL... 1750 Lumens each
(3) 23 Watt warm white CFL... 1600 Lumens each
Total: 202 Watts

Currently running 5 plants...
DNA Genetics Lemon OG Kush
World of Seeds Afghan Kush
Delicious Seeds Northern Light Blue
Female Seeds Bubblegummer
Female Seeds C99

Bubblegummer and C99 are about 2.5 weeks old and the other 3 are about 10 days old.

Northern light blue has a 1 gallon container.
C99 and bubblegummer will be getting aprox 2 gallon containers.
Afghan Kush and Lemon OG kush will be staying in their quarter gallon containers.

Still might add another 23 or 55 watts of CFL

I know its not 12-12 from seed but 2 week veg is pretty close.. takes longer than 2 weeks for a seed to mature anyways...

12-12 started yesterday 9-23 for these plants.


So far C99 is pretty open growing sativa and Bubblegummer is a dense jungle indica... both about 6 inches and have 11 or more tops a piece.. lemon og, afghan kush, and NL blue are all still only working on their first sets of true leaves so can't say much about them yet..


----------



## gandalf the beige (Sep 24, 2013)

*

Hey im growing in a PC box 1 plant the space is half square foot i got a 23w 1,600 lumen light and was thinking of adding a 13 watt UVB gonna 12/12 from seed too finish, is 13 watt uvb too much too have on half the time with the plant? whats you guys thoughts?​
​

*


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 24, 2013)

gandalf the beige said:


> *
> 
> Hey im growing in a PC box 1 plant the space is half square foot i got a 23w 1,600 lumen light and was thinking of adding a 13 watt UVB gonna 12/12 from seed too finish, is 13 watt uvb too much too have on half the time with the plant? whats you guys thoughts?​
> ​
> ...


I would use 5000k bulbs if you can and you wouldn't need that uvb bulb until it starts to flower.GL


----------



## ChroniklesOfTheDankSide (Sep 24, 2013)

Yea, if your using a 23w 1,600 Lumen, thats a 2700k Bulb, Which emits red spectrum light ( Which is mainly for the flowering stage. Don't worry, i made this mistake to when i was setting up my grow ) 

That one CFL Will be sufficient for about 2-3 weeks from seed. Then i'd suggest getting 6500k ( Not 5500k, cause anything from 3000 - 5500k doesnt emit the right kind of light you'll want, even if they say its a daylight bulb, or full spectrum. ) 

You'll want 3-4 of those bulbs for 1 plant. ( What im gonna be doing is using 1 23w 2700k, 1,750 lumens and 2 40w 6500k bulbs for the first month, and gradually exchange the 2 6500's for 2700's )

Keep in mind, the sun emits 10,000 Lumens, so 1 1,600 Lumen bulb is like, sun in the shade ya know? 

( I'm going to be getting these http://www.homedepot.com/p/TCP-68-Watt-300W-Soft-White-CFL-Light-Bulb-28968RP/100676712#.UkJNjdLrzEg )
4,200 Lumens, and they are realllllly cheap.


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 24, 2013)

ChroniklesOfTheDankSide said:


> Yea, if your using a 23w 1,600 Lumen, thats a 2700k Bulb, Which emits red spectrum light ( Which is mainly for the flowering stage. Don't worry, i made this mistake to when i was setting up my grow )
> 
> That one CFL Will be sufficient for about 2-3 weeks from seed. Then i'd suggest getting 6500k ( Not 5500k, cause anything from 3000 - 5500k doesnt emit the right kind of light you'll want, even if they say its a daylight bulb, or full spectrum. )
> 
> ...


Not trying to be rude but your wrong.For veg stage you can use 5000k,6500k or even 10,000k t5....I recommend 5000k cfls thru veg until you see pistils THEN switch to 2700k,3000 or even 4000k,if that's all you can find.Its always best to use a mixed spectrum of light.As an example,when vegging use three 23w 5000k and one 23w 2700k.Do just the opposite for flower and all is good.The sun puts out waaayyyy more than 10,000 lumens,thats just what reaches earth.5000 lumens would be like being in the shade,1600 would be like being inside.The suns avg lumens on the surface are about 7000 lumens...I think.....Im no expert no-it-all,that's just what I knowPEACE


----------



## nameno (Sep 25, 2013)

Dr Pepper Bud said:


> you did a 12/12fs grow with black jack? what was your lighting/yield?


600w hps bubbleponics I got in between 3 & 4 oz it was my best yet,I grew nl before this grow 2 of them & only got 3 total. My bad though I stunted them.

GG & HY To All!


----------



## shadyslater (Sep 25, 2013)

ChroniklesOfTheDankSide said:


> now, when you say 12/12fs, does fs mean Full Spectrum?


Fs is "from seed" bro


----------



## Dr Pepper Bud (Sep 25, 2013)

nameno said:


> 600w hps bubbleponics I got in between 3 & 4 oz it was my best yet,I grew nl before this grow 2 of them & only got 3 total. My bad though I stunted them.
> 
> GG & HY To All!


Awesome I'm running 6 hempy's under a 600w and its my first grow so I will probably get less than that, but id be very happy with 2 oz a plant thanks!


----------



## gandalf the beige (Sep 26, 2013)

I have herd that too grow healthy plant you require around 7,000 lumens per square foot, my space is half a square foot, does that imply that i would only need too use a 3,5k-4k lumens? or does the plant really need 7k lumens minimum no matter the size of the space?


----------



## supchaka (Sep 26, 2013)

dont know about lumens per foot but I have "heard" of 40-50 watts per sq foot.


----------



## Dr Pepper Bud (Sep 26, 2013)

supchaka said:


> dont know about lumens per foot but I have "heard" of 40-50 watts per sq foot.


Watts per square foot is relative to the lighting being used where as lumens is universal because most grow lights typically list how many lumens they have per bulb/watt. I would try to go above the minimum, and I have read between 5k-7k lumens per square foot so if I were you I would get bulb/s to equal somewhere between 5k-10k lumens total for the space you have even more depending on what lighting you are using I would guess CFL's in that small of a place? If using CFL's I would get a 3-5 40watt (give or take a few watts) and you should be good for one plant.
If you wanted to figure out how many watts you need for CFL's I have read ~150w for one plant and an additional ~50w per plant. I have an HPS/MH lamp, but plan on using cfl's for my future clone room. Again it is all relative to the lighting being used.
This information is based on research and there may be someone here with more hands on experience that can give you a better answer this is just my 2cents. Thanks.


----------



## gandalf the beige (Sep 26, 2013)

thanks, i baught myself a HID 150w for flowering since ill do the 12/12 its got fucking 15k lumens and 2,1k kelvin! for half square foot! hopfully ill get a realllllllly healthy plant!! you guys prolly dont do straight 12/12 from seed you must have a like 1-5 day vedging periodright i was thinking of doing 5 days, also was scared that HID light is going too get too hot for my space with lcd its allready 26-27 C


----------



## Dr Pepper Bud (Sep 26, 2013)

gandalf the beige said:


> thanks, i baught myself a HID 150w for flowering since ill do the 12/12 its got fucking 15k lumens and 2,1k kelvin! for half square foot! hopfully ill get a realllllllly healthy plant!! you guys prolly dont do straight 12/12 from seed you must have a like 1-5 day vedging periodright i was thinking of doing 5 days, also was scared that HID light is going too get too hot for my space with lcd its allready 26-27 C


HID should produce a good healthy plant and 150w should be enough for one smaller plant. People on this thread do 12/12 from seed with no veg period there is still technically a veg period, but not a veg light cycle. Which is the same as you are planning and a lot of people here have had good results I just started a 12/12 form seed grow under 600w hps. I have an air cooled hood with a 400CFM inline fan attached to my light, but that is also a 600w I don't know what ventilation would be necessary for a 150w I would think a table fan in the room would keep the heat low as long as you keep the plant at least a foot from the bulb at all times, but if heat does become a problem my air cooled hood is cold to the touch right now dialed down to 300w for seedlings.


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Sep 26, 2013)

Why not? Whats the difference between later showing males than early??


I85BLAX said:


> I'm not a fan of breeding with the early showing males!


----------



## supchaka (Sep 27, 2013)

Early males typically means they are the strongest because they are ready to reproduce sooner, and in my book, a better choice for breeding. Theres other factor to consider, such as the pheno you are looking for of course. Which if you breed from the first plant, the first sex, you really cant tell what you're getting. To get the BEST male you would clone them then grow them out for an extended amount of time to see what they really do.


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 27, 2013)

johnnyseed412 said:


> Why not? Whats the difference between later showing males than early??


I think u want to use recessive males for breeding, the ones that show sex after the females and that look runt like... that's my understanding anyway. Supchaka thinks the opposite ... in the end i don't think it really makes a difference for pollen chucking.


----------



## glockdoc (Sep 28, 2013)

GreenSanta said:


> I think u want to use recessive males for breeding, the ones that show sex after the females and that look runt like... that's my understanding anyway. Supchaka thinks the opposite ... in the end i don't think it really makes a difference for pollen chucking.


really? i have larry og growing atm, it was bagseed from some very metallic-sour smelling/tasting stuff. great thing is i know the grower and i asked him what seeded the bud. took him 3 seconds and he recalled that at the time 3 things had hermied that it could be... another larry had hermd as well as an og kush and last blue dream diesel. i have 2-3 seeds from that batch and 3 growing at the moment. 2 are fems and one is a male. a runt compared to the fems(nice size though) and it showed sex after the fems did.. i plan on keeping pollen from it seeing theres 2 seeds left. all i know is i see what ur saying lol and i believe your on to something. i swear some of the best strains could be recessive plants. but in terms of breeding to replicate these "gems" its easier doing it with dominate traits. i could be wrong but thats just IMO


----------



## Dr Pepper Bud (Sep 28, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/729865-first-grow-journal-nirvana-raspberry.html

For anyone interested, technically not a true 12/12 from seed because they were under 18/6 yesterday, but they will be 12/12 from now until harvest.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello lads just a quick question..
I'm getting good yields on 12/12 (2-4 oz a plant) but most of them seem to be really branchy.
I'm aiming for more of the single cola look... Any ideas how I can achieve this? I've heard that maybe keeping them closer together in first few weeks may help in order to block light from the branches?? Any ideas?? Cheers


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 4, 2013)

Use cfls..lol..or raise your lights.You can also use smaller containers.
If you use a taller,skinnier container you'll get "taller,skinnier" plants. GL


----------



## 12/12 jack (Oct 4, 2013)

Cfls really aren't an option for me, and I start them in really tiny pots anyway so can't really go smaller!! 
Surely if I raise the lights they will just stretch more? Do you not think keeping them more crowded so lower branches shielded from light a viable option? Or will this just make them stretch more as well??


----------



## 12/12 jack (Oct 4, 2013)

Or is the trick not to give them too much light in first few weeks?? I always thought the more light the better. 
I grow with parabolic shades and try to give them as much light as I can from day one... Like I say gives me good results and they finish quick (8.5-9 weeks from germination) but I really want to master the single cola set up. If using cfls is the only option then I will have to forget the idea


----------



## greenlikemoney (Oct 4, 2013)

Just keep pinching off new flower sites at the nodes as they form ( not fan leaves ), you'll get one big cola.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 4, 2013)

I think that the best answer is genetics.

Get a breed that is known to be main cola dominant, and
never top it, but go to flower fairly early and take the lower
third of growth (leaving the fan leaves ;0) when appropriate.

Good luck,

JD

P.S. For me AK-47 was an excellent example, but while the Somango
that I SOGed with it was not nearly as well designed for budsicles as
the AK-47 it still delivered very well.

This is a pretty good shot, from week 8.5:

The Somangos were kept along the left side, as they did not just
grow the single pole as well as the AKs.

P.P.S. These were not exactly 12/12 from seed, but they only got a week or two of Veg.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Oct 4, 2013)

greenlikemoney said:


> Just keep pinching off new flower sites at the nodes as they form ( not fan leaves ), you'll get one big cola.


Do you mean as the branches produce flower sites just leave the bottom one and then chop the rest so branch doesn't grow anymore? Or do you mean all of them on the branches? If so surely it would be easier just to cut the branch off lol


----------



## 12/12 jack (Oct 4, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I think that the best answer is genetics.
> 
> Get a breed that is known to be main cola dominant, and
> never top it, but go to flower fairly early and take the lower
> ...


Nice looking plants.. What did they yield??
I'm growing big bomb at the moment which I'm sure back in the beginning days of this thread Del was having good results with.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh and I never top my babies but I lst them a lot by bending the tops as the branches seem to grow so big!! I usually end up with 8 or so branches with big tops and a cola that's a little bigger. Problem for me is they take up too much space like that. I always get a few that have the one main cola shape... But that's my whole point... It's only ever a few. I would much prefer having a few that I lst and mostly main cola.... Arghhhhh lol


----------



## Javadog (Oct 4, 2013)

12/12 jack said:


> Nice looking plants.. What did they yield??
> I'm growing big bomb at the moment which I'm sure back in the beginning days of this thread Del was having good results with.


Well, I grow for myself mostly and did not weigh the total yield.

I can easily say that this Crop was my best yielder, so far. I still
have some of the AK in a mason jar somewhere. 

JD


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 4, 2013)

12/12 jack said:


> Or is the trick not to give them too much light in first few weeks?? I always thought the more light the better.
> I grow with parabolic shades and try to give them as much light as I can from day one... Like I say gives me good results and they finish quick (8.5-9 weeks from germination) but I really want to master the single cola set up. If using cfls is the only option then I will have to forget the idea


Wait, from germination? So does that mean you count the stage of immaturity(until first preflower shows) as the germination period? If not, then you're chopping your plants very early. Not trying to be a dick, just genuinely curious.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Oct 5, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Wait, from germination? So does that mean you count the stage of immaturity(until first preflower shows) as the germination period? If not, then you're chopping your plants very early. Not trying to be a dick, just genuinely curious.


9 weeks from when they emerge from the coco. 
I chop when I see about 5% amber triclomes with the vast majority of the rest milky. Buds are rock hard and smoke fantastic.
Don't get me wrong im sure most strains wouldn't finish this early, I only grow big bomb as it suits my requirements. I just wish more of them took the single cola shape! 
They normally show sex at about 11-12 days and by 5 weeks budsites have linked up into colas! But they do get ALOT of light. I take pictures but for obvious reasons it's not long before they get deleted.


----------



## BSD0621 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey del, nice plants. Ever think of just using straight bio-bloom and ditching the bio-grow?

Try it on a plant  Should increase yield a good amount and cut cost's back a bit


----------



## BSD0621 (Oct 5, 2013)

12/12 jack said:


> Hello lads just a quick question..
> I'm getting good yields on 12/12 (2-4 oz a plant) but most of them seem to be really branchy.
> I'm aiming for more of the single cola look... Any ideas how I can achieve this? I've heard that maybe keeping them closer together in first few weeks may help in order to block light from the branches?? Any ideas?? Cheers


start with the blue spectrum the first month than switch to the red spectrum


----------



## BSD0621 (Oct 5, 2013)

gandalf the beige said:


> I have herd that too grow healthy plant you require around 7,000 lumens per square foot, my space is half a square foot, does that imply that i would only need too use a 3,5k-4k lumens? or does the plant really need 7k lumens minimum no matter the size of the space?


60 watts per square foot you mean?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 5, 2013)

Here is one of my bagseed @ 21 days flower.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Oct 5, 2013)

BSD0621 said:


> start with the blue spectrum the first month than switch to the red spectrum


Lol thanks for the advice mate but that's exactly what I do anyway... MH for first 4 weeks then the HPS... Fucking branches still grow massive though


----------



## BCJohn (Oct 6, 2013)

*I need some 12/12FS wisdom... *

I was reading some of the discussion about 12/12 with Sativas and the question of vegging prior to flowering, force flowering, mature or not, etc...

It made me wonder if some of the people involved in the discussion were forgetting that many of the Sativas come from the tropics and near the Equator where they get almost nothing but 12/12 all year long. Many of us that live well away from the equator forget that the center of the planet doesn't have 4 seasons like we do with vastly different photoperiods.

*So here's the question...* If you have a pure Landrace Sativa (from the tropics) what is the difference between 12/12FS indoors versus them growing outdoors at the equator??? Why would we expect any difference in response to the photoperiod? We all know that the Pure Sativa is always going to take longer to grow and flower. Does it really all that much difference when doing a 12/12FS grow? Does it really finish all that much faster than outdoors? The Ruderalis types grow and flower fast because they are adapted to the short growing season of the far north. A similar thing should apply to the Sativas.

Sorry, more than one question. But I hope you get the gist of the questions. I have lived in the tropics and on the equator and watched things grow. I would think that any difference in growth with a Landrace Sativa (from the tropics) is more related to the type of light it is getting and not so much the number of hours.

As always I may be completely out of my mind. 
I just thought I really needed some other minds thinking about this for a minute.


----------



## shadyslater (Oct 6, 2013)

i dunno mate.. i can see what your sayin but i dont think it bein 12/12fs would effect the flowering time just the veg time...
i read once a guy was havin problems vegging landrace sativa's under 18/6 cos it was flowering his strain and he had to veg them 20/4
i think it may lose quiet abit on the growth side bein 12/12fs


----------



## BCJohn (Oct 7, 2013)

Seems to me that the Sativas from the equator region may be growing and flowering more based on factors other than just the photoperiod. If they have already evolved to grow in nothing but 12/12FS then they may be maturing and flowering based on other things like temperature fluctuations, rainfall patterns, shading levels (forest canopy)or light intensity, soil conditions or availability... etc.

I don't really know if any of these or all of them factor in. I just have this nagging feeling that we are applying our own biases regarding the control light has.

I'm sure that putting them under 24/0 will keep them vegging since they have most of the same genes as the Indica. But the Ruderalis also have most of the same genes and they will still mature and flower when they are ready (much of the time). That's may be part of why they don't clone in the same way as the others.e, 

I grow tropical house plants. I have seen some of them in the jungles where they originally come from. Those small little house plants that I grow at home are very different in the wild. Dracaena grow absolutely massive! I have seen some flower multiple times a year in the house where they only flower once a year in the wild. Others do other things. My point is simply that the way some plants grow indoors is not the same as how they grow in their natural setting, and that they way they grow in the wild also has an effect on how they will grow indoors.

*If I have bothered anyone with any of this, I am very sorry. I like to learn new things and ask questions. Occasionally that means pissing people off when I question a belief that they have held dear for a long time. It is not my wish or intention to bother anyone. If I have, please just ignore all of this. *


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 7, 2013)

Pineapple Express 12 days old first day flower.


IT'S A GIRL!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes it is. Congrats!

JD


----------



## Warriorbuds (Oct 7, 2013)

BSD0621 said:


> start with the blue spectrum the first month than switch to the red spectrum


There's a cpl ways to solve your problem 12\12 Jack...although the 2 most important things when talking about plant shape\all cola plants are..........1)Genetics, and 2)pot size\ shape...Cpl different ways to solve..1) Cut out the MH and just run HPS 2) Run taller square pots, as your plants will look similar to pot shape,and size.......you running big fat round pots now I'm guessing? Smarties or something  Remember tall\thinner, square pots.....trust me!  I do 12\12 FS under a 250 HPS and all I grow are plants with 1 fat Cola generally.... But like I mentioned....some plants genetics will not allow them too do that......Good luck!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 7, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Yes it is. Congrats!
> 
> JD


Thanks! I've read so many good things about pineapple express.


----------



## BCJohn (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for the response Shady. It's appreciated.


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello everyone, hope you're all well. 
After a little break I'm goin to be getting a new batch on the go with in the week.


----------



## shadyslater (Oct 8, 2013)

BCJohn said:


> Thanks for the response Shady. It's appreciated.


its all about experimenting man try it lol might shock ya


----------



## BCJohn (Oct 8, 2013)

No worries Shady, I intend to have some fun trying different things.
I am at the beginning of a new adventure in learning. Barely scratched the surface. Lots of learning to do.

I wouldn't ask questions unless I was willing and interested in trying things.

One of my planned grows is Sativa 12/12FS. I have some Sugar Haze (Seedsman), Golden Tiger (Ace), Malawi (Ace), and Mexican Sativa (Sensii) beans on the way right now. All of them are regular except the single Fem Malawi. I will be using some of these to compare to the other more indica dominant strains I now have. I'll also try them outdoors in a greenhouse and a garden. If I'm going to try anything it might as well be fun. Not to forget about the great bud I might harvest!!


----------



## Warriorbuds (Oct 9, 2013)

Med Man "Purple Pain Killer"....."True" 12\12 FS under 250W HPS......


----------



## Michigangrower2k14 (Oct 9, 2013)

Ok ok I'm new to this and I really don't have time to read the entire thread but in theory if I had a strain (in this example I'm gonna use my Pineapple Express) that is a heavy yielder, and I grew let's say 15 of them in 1.5 gal square pots, is it likely I could count on about 30 oz under 1k watts?

What I'm trying I decide here is if i could achieve a better yield out of sog by putting clones directly into flower


----------



## Javadog (Oct 9, 2013)

I did practically the same thing...though I did give a week of Veg, 
and used 2 gallon smart pots.

It was still my best Crop, yield-wise:

(I took no total weight, but the difference was massive. lol)

Good luck,

JD

P.S. The result:


----------



## Warriorbuds (Oct 10, 2013)

Michigangrower2k14 said:


> Ok ok I'm new to this and I really don't have time to read the entire thread but in theory if I had a strain (in this example I'm gonna use my Pineapple Express) that is a heavy yielder, and I grew let's say 15 of them in 1.5 gal square pots, is it likely I could count on about 30 oz under 1k watts?
> 
> What I'm trying I decide here is if i could achieve a better yield out of sog by putting clones directly into flower



When I found the 12\12 FS thread way back(Del)....I read all 800 pages....just to make sure I was well versed! Do the work.... Its 1212 FS....not from Clone? Good luck!


----------



## glockdoc (Oct 10, 2013)

nice work javadawg! idk how im gonna top that coming harvest in 1month and some weeks.


----------



## nameno (Oct 10, 2013)

Warrior,when you get 1 with 1 straight up what kind of yield do you get?
You were talking about growing 1 main straight up the top with no side branches,
what yield do you get?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 10, 2013)

glockdoc said:


> nice work javadawg! idk how im gonna top that coming harvest in 1month and some weeks.


I hope you top it by far!

It gets harder and harder to wait....not that you want the smoke, but you
are getting tired of waiting for something to go wrong...as you get near the end.

Good luck!

JD


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 11, 2013)

Michigangrower2k14 said:


> Ok ok I'm new to this and I really don't have time to read the entire thread but in theory if I had a strain (in this example I'm gonna use my Pineapple Express) that is a heavy yielder, and I grew let's say 15 of them in 1.5 gal square pots, is it likely I could count on about 30 oz under 1k watts?
> 
> What I'm trying I decide here is if i could achieve a better yield out of sog by putting clones directly into flower


Not with PE you won't.12-12 they tend to grow one main cola, you might get 2oz but I imagine it'll be 1-1 1/2oz


----------



## Cuebossa (Oct 11, 2013)

Are there ever issues with hermaphodite plants with the light cycle?


----------



## thatsmessedup (Oct 13, 2013)

^^ I dont think its a problem


----------



## zamzia (Oct 15, 2013)

Going to give this a try with Big Bomb in a hempy bucket  Fingers crossed.


----------



## WeedTokerUK (Oct 16, 2013)

I was just wondering how long until you give first feed of nutrients as i'm currently 2 weeks from seed using a 250w HPS? Do you use veg nutrients or just bloom?

Thanks


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 16, 2013)

Pics help a lot.....but if you have a set of five fingered leaves,you can start feeding veg nutes at half the recommended strength.When she starts to flower you can use your flowering nutes,maybe even wait a week after first pistils for flower nutes.GL


----------



## shadyslater (Oct 16, 2013)

WeedTokerUK said:


> I was just wondering how long until you give first feed of nutrients as i'm currently 2 weeks from seed using a 250w HPS? Do you use veg nutrients or just bloom?
> 
> Thanks


as bigger said pics would help but i tent to wait til lower leaves start to show a lil nitrogen (get pale) def then feed matey....
on your bag of dirt it should say rounghly how long it'll feed for. mine says 4 but i normally get 3 weeks


----------



## BCJohn (Oct 17, 2013)

I have decided it is time to join the fun. 
I had to remove a male from the grow tent, so I suddenly had space... 12/12FS here I come!!

*Lemon Kush* (fem) x2
Germ'd in *Vermiculite* (for the hell of it)
Nothing special Nutes as needed.
Will transplant into *soil*.

They are in with my White Widows as they flower. There is lots of time left in the WW grow so space will become an issue at some point. I am still deciding how I will be dealing with that. I have the tent set up to LST easily so i will be doing that.


----------



## Warriorbuds (Oct 19, 2013)

nameno said:


> Warrior,when you get 1 with 1 straight up what kind of yield do you get?
> You were talking about growing 1 main straight up the top with no side branches,
> what yield do you get?


Sorry bro,,,been super busy at work! I average about about an ounce maybe just under.....however I'm only running a 250W HPS 12\12 FS....No offense to anyone....but most of these yield numbers you get here are about as solid as a soup sandwich! Honest to god, I do well in 12\12FS with a 250W and get just under an ounce......there have been a few 3zip plants, and 1 4zip'er.....but if you keep your expectations real, and achievable..its possible to average well....but you have to use every lumen! 
Give it a shot....you will love the variety and quicker harvest time... 
_*I run TRUE 12\12 FS.....the only light my plants ever see is my 250W HPS on 12\12....from seed popping right till harvest!!*_ 
Del was\is the master...go back and read this whole thread, more importantly, his technique....I did when I started, and it cut out alot of frustration and mediocrity!  Still learning every day bro...it never stops! Good luck!


Warrior


----------



## Thecouchlock (Oct 20, 2013)

IF one of your strains is not really doing much and seems to be stuck would you just throw her back in the vege tent or keep her flowering? I have some that are 12 inches and some that are 3 inches im worried.


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Oct 20, 2013)

Thecouchlock said:


> IF one of your strains is not really doing much and seems to be stuck would you just throw her back in the vege tent or keep her flowering? I have some that are 12 inches and some that are 3 inches im worried.


Some strains just don't take well to 12/12 from seed....how old are the strains that don't seem to be doing well?


----------



## Thecouchlock (Oct 20, 2013)

Ganja.Queen said:


> Some strains just don't take well to 12/12 from seed....how old are the strains that don't seem to be doing well?


GSC x Snow Dream seeds that I made, they are 15 days old today. I will try to get some pictures up. Some are starting to show their pistils already and others look like they need a few more weeks before they even start.


----------



## nameno (Oct 22, 2013)

Warriorbuds said:


> Sorry bro,,,been super busy at work! I average about about an ounce maybe just under.....however I'm only running a 250W HPS 12\12 FS....No offense to anyone....but most of these yield numbers you get here are about as solid as a soup sandwich! Honest to god, I do well in 12\12FS with a 250W and get just under an ounce......there have been a few 3zip plants, and 1 4zip'er.....but if you keep your expectations real, and achievable..its possible to average well....but you have to use every lumen!
> Give it a shot....you will love the variety and quicker harvest time...
> _*I run TRUE 12\12 FS.....the only light my plants ever see is my 250W HPS on 12\12....from seed popping right till harvest!!*_
> Del was\is the master...go back and read this whole thread, more importantly, his technique....I did when I started, and it cut out alot of frustration and mediocrity!  Still learning every day bro...it never stops! Good luck!
> ...


Glad you are doing well with 12x12 I been doing it a few years now,I started reading not long after Del started the thread,I love it.
I just never had 1 grow 1 straight branch all of mine have bushed out pretty good having yields about like yours.My light is a 600 but runs the same 12x12fs that yours does. I used to grow in soil but I crashed my sled and find it easier to grow hydro.Sometimes I grow 1 - 8 at the time,I find that 8 is more work than I want to do.There is something to learn everyday for me.

GG&HY To Ya!


----------



## loquacious (Oct 22, 2013)

New grow, 600 watt, 23 plants, 12/12 from seed (link in my signature)!


----------



## thatsmessedup (Oct 22, 2013)

^^ 23 plants 12/12 with a 600?? good luck with that.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Oct 22, 2013)

Dude you can have 23 colas under a 600 no problem, just gotta keep them tight.


----------



## loquacious (Oct 22, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> ^^ 23 plants 12/12 with a 600?? good luck with that.


They are doing great and I am going to probably lollipop them. Check out the grow.


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 23, 2013)

New lot in and have sprouted,this time round I haver kiwi skunk, exo cheese, big bomb, White Russian and Pineapple Express. Changes nutes from canna to advanced nutes so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 23, 2013)

And bubblegummer. Anyone used advanced nutes got any advice about using the stuff??


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 24, 2013)

Anybody seen these in action or know anything about them, if they work or not??








Minimax 150 (WEEE)









This is a great step for lighting in hydroponics and horticulture. The MINIMAX 150 operates with either Metal Halide (blue vegetative) or, High Pressure Sodium bulbs (red flowering). Test results have shown that two Minimax 150 units produce larger yields than any one 600w Digital unit. The 600w Digi ballast is rated at 2.75amp whereas the Minimax 150 is rated at 0.64amp. In real terms you could run five Minimax 150 units for the same power consumption as one 600w digital unit.


The Minimax 150 is programmed to soft start. No need for the usual initial start-up power surge to ignite the bulb. This will extend bulb life and allows for several units to start at the same time, without a large draw on power.
The Minimax Lighting Kit comes complete with ballast, reflector, HPS Multi-Spectrum lamp and to top it all off the Minimax 150 Ballast carries a full three year guarantee. Highly Recommended!


[ more info ]




Minimax 150	£150	
BUY
Make an Offer


----------



## BeastGrow (Oct 24, 2013)

The bubblegummer stops stretching after week 2... loves LST.


----------



## zamzia (Oct 24, 2013)

I popped 5 big bomb seeds then proceeded to let them dry up two days after the tap root broke through  One has survived and I'll have it transplanted into the flower room this Saturday. I've got some bubblegummer in my ez cloner at the moment. Might chuck those in too once roots appear?!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 24, 2013)

BeastGrow said:


> The bubblegummer stops stretching after week 2... loves LST.


Good to know. Thanks for sharing. (this is a short stretch)

JD


----------



## t.weezy (Oct 25, 2013)

There is so many pages so I am sorry if this has been asked but I plan on doing the same type of grow in a 2x4x4 with either a 400 or 600w and wondering if I use MH until preflowers show and still run the 12/12 cycle then swap to hps or hps full way from seed to finish. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## nummy (Oct 25, 2013)

I started this NL on 12/12 from seed last week n July. I made the mistake of topping her multiple times. Idk exactly how long she has been flowering but she seems to have stopped progressing at all. Is there anything I can do to help her continue flowering, and fast??? Am I concerned for no reason? How much longer of flowering do u think she still has b4 harvest? Thank u for all ur help!


----------



## Thecouchlock (Oct 25, 2013)

She has a long way to go


----------



## nummy (Oct 25, 2013)

Thecouchlock said:


> She has a long way to go


Not very helpful


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Oct 25, 2013)

nummy said:


> Not very helpful


Several weeks...as said, a long way to go.


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 26, 2013)

nummy said:


> I started this NL on 12/12 from seed last week n July. I made the mistake of topping her multiple times. Idk exactly how long she has been flowering but she seems to have stopped progressing at all. Is there anything I can do to help her continue flowering, and fast??? Am I concerned for no reason? How much longer of flowering do u think she still has b4 harvest? Thank u for all ur help!


You've stunted its growth so it'll take time to recover then start flowering again


----------



## nummy (Oct 26, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> You've stunted its growth so it'll take time to recover then start flowering again


I topped her many weeks ago. She has quadrupled, at least, in size since topped. She is a stubborn girl for sure. Im going to take limes advice and give her a little more dark time each day and pray that kicks her butt into gear  Thanks for everyones help! This newbie would b lost without yall


----------



## thatsmessedup (Oct 26, 2013)

^^ I think something is wrong with it. make sure you have a good dark period.


----------



## Canabuz (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice thread


----------



## Warriorbuds (Oct 27, 2013)

t.weezy said:


> There is so many pages so I am sorry if this has been asked but I plan on doing the same type of grow in a 2x4x4 with either a 400 or 600w and wondering if I use MH until preflowers show and still run the 12/12 cycle then swap to hps or hps full way from seed to finish. Thanks a bunch.


As long as your light is on 12\12........Run it! Lots of people use different light sources in 12\12 FS.....key is to switch when the flowers show up.....I would think? Give it a shot and let us know how it turns out? Good luck pal! I have always wanted to try!


----------



## WeedTokerUK (Oct 30, 2013)

After reading through this thread, I decided to start my own 12/12 from seed but with regular a bagseeed i had lying around.

Im growing in 2x2x3 box which i made lined with reflective mylar Growing with a 250w HPS (will be adding 125w dualspecCFL) later today.. temps are 26cOn/17-19cOff.

Heres some pics exactly 4 weeks from seed, no preflowers.. not lookin too big yet.. am i on the right track here..?





I've only got this Baby Bio veg feed but ive heard its too strong for these plants..I've been using 1-3 drops per 1L of water and feeding every 2 days or so?( I know i need better veg but this is alll i have to deal with atm..


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 30, 2013)

^^@ WeedTokerUK^^

Your on the right trackEverything looks good from where I'm at!If you want to get the most out of your 12/12fs....I would transplant to a bigger pot.I don't know about that Baby Bio,I would try to get a more balanced npk ratio 10-10-10.What kind of soil are you using?Get that dual spec in there asap.


----------



## WeedTokerUK (Oct 30, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> ^^@ WeedTokerUK^^
> 
> Your on the right trackEverything looks good from where I'm at!If you want to get the most out of your 12/12fs....I would transplant to a bigger pot.I don't know about that Baby Bio,I would try to get a more balanced npk ratio 10-10-10.What kind of soil are you using?Get that dual spec in there asap.



Thanks for the reply mate. I use this evergreen compost which has given good results in prev grows. Should i transplant now then? Im currently in 10l pot... Just finished putting in the dualspec


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 30, 2013)

WeedTokerUK said:


> Thanks for the reply mate. I use this evergreen compost which has given good results in prev grows. Should i transplant now then? Im currently in 10l pot... Just finished putting in the dualspec


If it were my plant...I would transplant now to get the most out of it especially since it hasnt started to flower yet.Be a little careful as there's probably not a rootball formed yet but that's ok...just be careful and there shouldn't be any stress.It will be fine if you don't want to transplant,10l is good size.GL.peace


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 30, 2013)

Here is my PE at 3 week flower.. This plant seems to do very well under 12/12fs. 
View attachment 2876919


----------



## brix973 (Oct 31, 2013)

nice thread.. subd


----------



## BeastGrow (Oct 31, 2013)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Here is my PE at 3 week flower.. This plant seems to do very well under 12/12fs.
> View attachment 2876916View attachment 2876917View attachment 2876918View attachment 2876919



G13 Pineapple Express? Those look like they are going to be pretty dense!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 1, 2013)

BeastGrow said:


> G13 Pineapple Express? Those look like they are going to be pretty dense!


Yep that's the one and the buds are already pretty dense. Will probably have a 1 foot cola. This pheno looks a lot different than the others I've seen. I was going to breed her with CS but it didn't work. I will have to order me another PE bean to try again cause she more than likely wont have any seeds and it sucks cause I like this pheno.. She will be potent as hell.


----------



## t.weezy (Nov 3, 2013)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yep that's the one and the buds are already pretty dense. Will probably have a 1 foot cola. This pheno looks a lot different than the others I've seen. I was going to breed her with CS but it didn't work. I will have to order me another PE bean to try again cause she more than likely wont have any seeds and it sucks cause I like this pheno.. She will be potent as hell.


why not clone her??? Some people clone a couple weeks into flower and has been shown to even increase yields https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/346874-monster-cropping-increasing-yield.html take a look here.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 3, 2013)

t.weezy said:


> why not clone her???


Cause she is in week 3 of flower and I don't have cloning area.


----------



## shadyslater (Nov 4, 2013)

heres my 12/12fs rammle lol

View attachment 2881800View attachment 2881801View attachment 2881802heres blue widow#1. she's poorly pale stunted nd started flowering at 2.5weeks

View attachment 2881803red cherry berry @ couple of weeks

View attachment 2881804and b/w#2


----------



## nameno (Nov 6, 2013)

what stunted them?


----------



## Warriorbuds (Nov 6, 2013)

His lack of experience probably? Or the fact that he's using cfl's? lol JK pal!  They are screaming "MORE LIGHT"!!!


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Nov 6, 2013)

nameno said:


> what stunted them?


Probably over watering...look how the leaves are curled and the very tips are pointed straight down.

Over watering can lockout N in the soil...plant looks N deficient, that's why it's such a light green.

I have done this recently .


----------



## shadyslater (Nov 6, 2013)

nameno said:


> what stunted them?


I dunno mate though she looks over watered i dont think it is a i let my dirt dry out befor i water again. It could be the soil bein compacted or lil feed and a lil to late?? Or maybe something iv missed. But instead of her start throwin out hairs at about 3ish weeks like normal they were present at 2 and a half weeks and she started buddin straight away lol. Iv been thinkin bout just binnin her (even popped a replacement) cos im just gettin that feelin she's gonna fuk me about lol.


----------



## nameno (Nov 6, 2013)

I grow hydro,but I heard some people that grow in soil talking about bigger pot,bigger plant. Something about the plant can tell how much room it has and grows accordinly(?). I've seen party cups grow a nice small plant.GL


edit; Like that mainline?


----------



## shadyslater (Nov 6, 2013)

nameno said:


> I grow hydro,but I heard some people that grow in soil talking about bigger pot,bigger plant. Something about the plant can tell how much room it has and grows accordinly(?). I've seen party cups grow a nice small plant.GL
> 
> 
> edit; Like that mainline?


Yeah thats kinda my aim with this 1 buddy
I think they can sense there enviroment anyway and grow accordingly no matter what media they grow in

Love the dog man


----------



## Warriorbuds (Nov 7, 2013)

Big Roots=Big Buds......Remember fellas...we are growing buds....not plants!


----------



## shadyslater (Nov 7, 2013)

Whats the biggest pot or the standard for 12/12fs cos there not vegging for a long time


----------



## nameno (Nov 8, 2013)

Warriorbuds said:


> Big Roots=Big Buds......Remember fellas...we are growing buds....not plants!


Not me,I'm growing trichomes.


----------



## shadyslater (Nov 8, 2013)

nameno said:


> Not me,I'm growing trichomes.


aw man that'd be sick growin trich's like mushrooms


----------



## nuckyt (Nov 8, 2013)

The big one looks good


----------



## t.weezy (Nov 8, 2013)

If anyone has any free time or looking for something to follow, please check out the grow in my signature! Looking for some help with 12/12 growing and coco feeding! Cheers!


----------



## GreenSanta (Nov 9, 2013)

12/12 FS, my own cross ''ZionEaze'' Revolution X Cheese grown under LEDs
View attachment 2888856View attachment 2888857View attachment 2888858View attachment 2888859View attachment 2888860View attachment 2888861View attachment 2888862View attachment 2888863


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Nov 10, 2013)

^^Beautiful....how many watts and what type of LED?


----------



## GreenSanta (Nov 10, 2013)

journal in my signature! i used to do strictly 12/12 fs now it's mostly not ... i am starting collect keepers... 3 of my keepers were 12/12 from seed then revegged.


----------



## iwearpanteez (Nov 10, 2013)

hi all 
Ive been lurking around this thread for some time dont see alot doing 12/12 in hydro ive done like 6 good grows in 12 /12 all hydro 
would like to hear from others dointg 12/12 
thanks


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 10, 2013)

What's up 12/12fs'ers?They're about 11 days into flower,each tray is one day older than the next.The other is 3 weeks into flower.peace


----------



## memnoch (Nov 10, 2013)

Just wandering how meny grows have you done like this and what was your yeald per cup. And are they from seed or are they cloned. Been thanking about running a 12/12 from clone in 3 gallon bags in my tent. Thought might get bigger buds with more room for the roots to grow. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## GreenSanta (Nov 10, 2013)

memnoch said:


> Just wandering how meny grows have you done like this and what was your yeald per cup. And are they from seed or are they cloned. Been thanking about running a 12/12 from clone in 3 gallon bags in my tent. Thought might get bigger buds with more room for the roots to grow.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


12/12 from seed, no clones. I might be wrong be he wouldnt post here if they were clones


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 10, 2013)

memnoch said:


> Just wandering how meny grows have you done like this and what was your yeald per cup. And are they from seed or are they cloned. Been thanking about running a 12/12 from clone in 3 gallon bags in my tent. Thought might get bigger buds with more room for the roots to grow.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


Haven't tried this sog style with solos but from seed I usually get between 10-15 grams per 16oz. solo cup.
When I top one I can get up to 23 grams a solo cup.


----------



## nameno (Nov 10, 2013)

What's a cup? I grow hydro.


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 10, 2013)

They're actually 18oz solo cups.


----------



## Warriorbuds (Nov 11, 2013)

I suppose there is a smart ass in every crowd?...lol Good luck growing those trics bud!! lmao


Actually brings to mind a saying we use up here.......

"If you look around the room, and can't find the asshole.....its you"! lol Congrats!  Now focus all that smart ass behavior into your growing...you will be a pro! lol
Here bud....learn something today! 
http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/40063261


----------



## elvl1r (Nov 12, 2013)

Here is my 1 month old White widow(favorite). Its really amazed me to how they grow so quick and bushy under 12/12 regiment from seeds. People got harden to believe it is 12/12 from seed. 

2nd pic is 7days before. Same plant


----------



## thatsmessedup (Nov 16, 2013)

I only grow 12/12 from seed these days so it is only natural I post here with my latest grows. These are called Super Dank and yeilded 7oz total. A bit low for me but I chopped very early. More info and pictures can be found here: https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/750636-harvested-super-dank-400w-hps.html#post9820967. Thanks for viewing!
View attachment 2896669View attachment 2896670View attachment 2896668View attachment 2896667


----------



## jackm420 (Nov 17, 2013)

will have to try that 12/12 from seed sometime


----------



## elvl1r (Nov 17, 2013)

How long it took the flowering stange. Can u tag the photos with age of plant


----------



## thatsmessedup (Nov 17, 2013)

^^about 15 days till they show sex and start to flower. All those pics have dates it you look on the bottom right and that first picture is like 18 days


----------



## nameno (Nov 18, 2013)

You say that's a low yield for you(best I've seen)how much you usually get?
I'm glad to get 2 per plant.keep it up & GL!


----------



## thatsmessedup (Nov 18, 2013)

^^ I was experimenting with the nutrients on this one but here is picture of my last 12/12 which put out over 10oz.


----------



## nameno (Nov 19, 2013)

thats,you got a clean room,well organized.


----------



## Comacus (Nov 24, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Haven't tried this sog style with solos but from seed I usually get between 10-15 grams per 16oz. solo cup.
> When I top one I can get up to 23 grams a solo cup.


Impressive!


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 24, 2013)

Comacus said:


> Impressive!


Thanks!
...it ain't easy


----------



## Warriorbuds (Nov 25, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> ^^ I was experimenting with the nutrients on this one but here is picture of my last 12/12 which put out over 10oz.
> View attachment 2898900



.. He he he he he he.....nice plants bud.....yields......suspect! How many plants 2? per run? lol 5oz per..under a 400W HPS right?...pretty brutal! lol Someone call Del666.....lol cause....that's messed up! lol How much do you think this plant, that I have included, yielded? bud? Grown under a 250W in "true" 12\12 FS.... less than an oz guy! Time to buy new scales I think?.Or dry your weed before weighing it...lol..
 Great plants bro....lets not get carried away here though! lol


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 25, 2013)

The only time I get over 5z per plant is when I veg for 5 weeks or more.I have about 800w of cfls.peace


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 25, 2013)

Warriorbuds said:


> .. He he he he he he.....nice plants bud.....yields......suspect! How many plants 2? per run? lol 5oz per..under a 400W HPS right?...pretty brutal! lol Someone call Del666.....lol cause....that's messed up! lol How much do you think this plant, that I have included, yielded? bud? Grown under a 250W in "true" 12\12 FS.... less than an oz guy! Time to buy new scales I think?.Or dry your weed before weighing it...lol..
> Great plants bro....lets not get carried away here though! lol


I must be doing something right then, cause I got right under 3oz dry from this plant. (Bagseed---Unknown Genetics)


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 25, 2013)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I must be doing something right then, cause I got right under 3oz dry from this plant. (Bagseed---Unknown Genetics)
> View attachment 2906999
> View attachment 2907000View attachment 2907001


That's good my man!Nice buddage..but I'm sure you'd agree that's on the upside of 12/12fs.What size container?Soil or hydro?I myself am a cheap soil,cfls and 12/12fs I use 3l soda bottles for containers.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 25, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> That's good my man!Nice buddage..but I'm sure you'd agree that's on the upside of 12/12fs.What size container?Soil or hydro?I myself am a cheap soil,cfls and 12/12fs I use 3l soda bottles for containers.


I'm hoping to get more from the Pineapple Express I got growing right now, and I'm not sure about the upside since it was my very first harvest doing 12/12fs. It can only get better from here..  I grow in a 5 gal bucket/soil and 400w hps from start to finish.


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 25, 2013)

Cool man......might I suggest trying a blue spectrum light source until your plants start to flower.I used to use all 2700k cfls start to finish,now I use a mixed spectrum with more blues and have better initial growth/veg and increased yieldspeace


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 25, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Cool man......might I suggest trying a blue spectrum light source until your plants start to flower.I used to use all 2700k cfls start to finish,now I use a mixed spectrum with more blues and have better initial growth/veg and increased yieldspeace


I've actually thought about wiring 4 power strips together and putting some 6500k bulbs in each corner of my tent. I guess you could say after I stopped using cfls and went to my hps I became lazy and only used the hps and the cfls were used for lighting around my apartment. 

Hell the light under my hood vent above the stove could probably serve as a cloning area since it stays on 24/7.


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 25, 2013)

Haha!.... I got you,hps is better....i've always used 3l bottles cause I can get similar results as when I'm using larger containers.I feel like they give me a nice balance between soil being used and yields.....if I used 4-3l bottles I avg. 5-6oz,now if I used a 5g buckets(same space,less soil)and get 4-5oz....That's just me and my setup though


----------



## benmorgan236 (Nov 30, 2013)

quick question, decided to go with 12/12 based of this post by del666 and I'm about 3.5 weeks in. Im trying to finish this harvest by january 15th of the new year. Is that even possible? I figured that it shouldn't be to long of a grow because of the immediate flowering light cycle. I have to move to Cali from Arizona for school and I'm freaked out it may need another week or two and I'm really not trying to pass border patrol with 2 full grown plants in my moving truck. 600 watt hps lumatek light system, using all purpose fert, happy frog nutes, bat guano and molasses. soil, in 3 gallon smart pots.


----------



## nameno (Dec 1, 2013)

Depends on what it is maybe be a eight week deal more or less just all depends how long flowering time does that variety take.
What did the description say on flowering? GL Do you know what kind it is?


----------



## benmorgan236 (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah it's blackberry kush..


----------



## benmorgan236 (Dec 1, 2013)

I just have a hard time believing this grow can finish at 75 days


----------



## nameno (Dec 1, 2013)

It will come close probably if you have no problems if that's what the description says.
I been wanting to try 1 of the 45 day ones.My first grow with bagseed done in 6 weeks haven't been able to get everything right since or so it seems.


----------



## benmorgan236 (Dec 1, 2013)

your first grow finished in a 12/12 sf cycle in 6 weeks? What kind of grow set up and lights did you use?


----------



## nameno (Dec 1, 2013)

bubbleponics & 6oo hps


----------



## del66666 (Dec 1, 2013)

benmorgan236 said:


> quick question, decided to go with 12/12 based of this post by del666 and I'm about 3.5 weeks in. Im trying to finish this harvest by january 15th of the new year. Is that even possible? I figured that it shouldn't be to long of a grow because of the immediate flowering light cycle. I have to move to Cali from Arizona for school and I'm freaked out it may need another week or two and I'm really not trying to pass border patrol with 2 full grown plants in my moving truck. 600 watt hps lumatek light system, using all purpose fert, happy frog nutes, bat guano and molasses. soil, in 3 gallon smart pots.


 Throw plenty of light at them and cut the light hours to 10 then cross your fingers.


----------



## del66666 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi guys and girls , its nice to see the old thread is being kept alive and great growing going on. Power to all of you peeps who follow the 12-12 from seed style. So for those of you who have read this thread you know i made my own breed of plant from a thc bomb mother and a bubblegum father, I called it bubblebomb. I was looking through bomb seeds and noticed they now have bubble bomb seeds for sale which are also a cross of thc bomb and bubblegum, has anyone tried growing it and if so what did it turn out like.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow guys, I just stumbled on this thread by accident, but here's a couple pics of the ones I am doing now 12/12.
All started and t-planted (to 4" pots) with MG Moisture Control soil, mixed with about 40% MG Perlite, under 305w of CFL's.

SFV OG started Oct 20.View attachment 2918769
.

.
Alpha Blue, started Oct 11.View attachment 2918771
.
Blueberry started Oct 27.View attachment 2918773


----------



## benmorgan236 (Dec 7, 2013)

Is 10 hours of light a day a sufficient amount? I feel like it will promote flowering faster but I'm worried that its not enough light to give me a decent yield.


----------



## Happycfl (Dec 7, 2013)

You can do 10/14 and even 9/15 but consider doing 12/12 and lower light-hours gradually to 10/14 to mimic fall. Take a look at https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/442509-gas-lantern-routine.html. I tried and it works. However, there might be a strain or more out there it doesnt work on.


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 7, 2013)

benmorgan236 said:


> Is 10 hours of light a day a sufficient amount? I feel like it will promote flowering faster but I'm worried that its not enough light to give me a decent yield.


10 hours of SUNlight is fine.10 hrs of artificial?....why???I'm not sure about it promoting faster flowering.If your on a veg light schedule...20/4,18/6....then just give it an extra dark cycle.Then switch to 12/12.If its an auto just give it time.peace


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 7, 2013)

benmorgan236 said:


> Is 10 hours of light a day a sufficient amount? I feel like it will promote flowering faster but I'm worried that its not enough light to give me a decent yield.


It'll work, but yield will suffer.


----------



## benmorgan236 (Dec 7, 2013)

My one and only plant out of two. Just saw signs of first pre flowers on the 4th node up, I'm so lucky its a girl!!!!!


----------



## benmorgan236 (Dec 7, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> It'll work, but yield will suffer.


 That's what I figured would happen.. I think I'm just going to pray and hope they finish in time with the 12/12 cycle.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 12, 2013)

benmorgan236 said:


> That's what I figured would happen.. I think I'm just going to pray and hope they finish in time with the 12/12 cycle.


What I found, is that shortening the hours for just the last couple weeks won't be a noticeable difference, so you may as well stick it out and get as much as you can.


----------



## benmorgan236 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey just back a week later.. I only have one blackberry kush plant out of the two that i started for this small grow, She's doing well, close to a week into flowering, she's 44 days 12/12 from seed. I increased the lights just based off the fact that more light means more bud, as long as the temps remain cool. So I'm using 4 125W CFLS, and a 600W HPS simultaneously. The plants seem to be taking the added light very well, I think blackberry kush is a strain that doesn't progress as fast under 12/12 from seed as others i have seem in the thread. Most of the things I have read and seen here are showing signs of flowing around 3 weeks in and mine didn't show til 5 weeks in.Odd, but I just ordered some barneys farm fem pineapple chunk seeds, came with a free fem Dinafem blue hash seed. So i can try out new strains on the 12/12 from seed light cycle.


----------



## thatsmessedup (Dec 15, 2013)

^^ I just wanted to chime in here and let you know you are wasting an great deal of light with your setup. you have no reflective surfaces anywhere and I can see your grow is greatly suffering because of it. You say you have a 600w hps and 500 watts of clf!! your plants should be HUGE in comparison. I would recommend you get a nice reflective tent.


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Dec 16, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> ^^ I just wanted to chime in here and let you know you are wasting an great deal of light with your setup. you have no reflective surfaces anywhere and I can see your grow is greatly suffering because of it. You say you have a 600w hps and 500 watts of clf!! your plants should be HUGE in comparison. I would
> recommend you get a nice reflective tent.



Question: exactly how much do you think reflective light really have on three director of the harvest?? Percentage wise??


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Dec 16, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> ^^ I just wanted to chime in here and let you know you are wasting an great deal of light with your setup. you have no reflective surfaces anywhere and I can see your grow is greatly suffering because of it. You say you have a 600w hps and 500 watts of clf!! your plants should be HUGE in comparison. I would
> recommend you get a nice reflective tent.



Question: what percentage or estimate do you think reflective walls have on your harvest


----------



## benmorgan236 (Dec 16, 2013)

thatsmessedup said:


> ^^ I just wanted to chime in here and let you know you are wasting an great deal of light with your setup. you have no reflective surfaces anywhere and I can see your grow is greatly suffering because of it. You say you have a 600w hps and 500 watts of clf!! your plants should be HUGE in comparison. I would recommend you get a nice reflective tent.


You are right, it should be way farther progressed in growth for her age. I just adjusted the 600w from 75% to 100%, and threw the cfl's on just a couple days ago. My closet looks like a space ship when you open it up now, lol I coated that shit in foil.


----------



## bluesdad (Dec 16, 2013)

Foil of not a good reflective material,it will not reflect evenly and can burn the leaves.


----------



## benmorgan236 (Dec 16, 2013)

what should I use then?


----------



## SlimJim503 (Dec 16, 2013)

Emergency blankets made out of Mylar cost a couple bucks each.


----------



## Ganja.Queen (Dec 16, 2013)

Or you can use flat white paint which is almost (if not, equal, according to one study) to the reflectivity of mylar.


----------



## thatsmessedup (Dec 16, 2013)

iv done emergency blankets painted things white and have a few tents. the easiest way to get good reflective room is pony up the cash for a decent tent. you will be glad you did.


----------



## jakemer (Dec 17, 2013)

in rooms with multiple 600w hps and 1k watters there is rarely a wall of reflective material between them, and those claiming this should just look at the "buds for less pdf" you can achieve great yeilds and early harvests just with some well placed cfl(in which he has), if that plant has been under 12/12 w 1100 watts of light for 44 days theres something else going on. heat, air exchange/co2, nutes, container, soil, or just a very bad phenotype. of the last 7 strains ive grown 12/12 from seed(FS c99(grapefruit/mango), freedom haze, seedsman WW, ata tundra, cheesedom, dinafem cheese, and killawatt) the slowest sexer is the c99s, however they finish the fastest. my c99s were all showing sex by 25 days, where as everything else showed it at around 20 days(technically the ata tundra has shown the fastest, but of the 20 seeds i bought im 5/5 for males... showing sex in roughly 16-18 days) and most of these finished by week 13. now im not saying that im the expert grower or a connoisseur but with a 600w hps and 500ws of bottom supplement CFL, no experienced grower is gonna tell you "your lighting is all wrong"

come on guys


----------



## cupidsrose (Dec 17, 2013)

hello everyone


----------



## Serial Violator (Dec 18, 2013)

Here's my ladies. Exo cheese, white russian, bib bomb, kiwi skunk, bubblegummer and an unknown. They are 39 days in flower


----------



## BeastGrow (Dec 18, 2013)

Use flat white or diamond mylar to reflect.


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 18, 2013)

This is what i use...


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 20, 2013)

Just a quick update, my Alpha Blue 72 days old.View attachment 2935630
.
View attachment 2935631
.
View attachment 2935632
.
View attachment 2935633
.
Blueberry #2, 56 days old.View attachment 2935638
.
View attachment 2935639
.
Blueberry #3 also 56 days old, but topped once.
.

.
SFV OG, 61 days old, droopy my fault, I let her get too dry because I waited to t-plant today.


----------



## Blitzedgrowkid08 (Dec 20, 2013)

Those plants look nice Bak!!! Big IMO for being 12/12 from seed so ur doing something right


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 20, 2013)

Blitzedgrowkid08 said:


> Those plants look nice Bak!!! Big IMO for being 12/12 from seed so ur doing something right


Thanks bro!
Want a laugh?
I'm doing them in MG soil with CFL's.


----------



## Blitzedgrowkid08 (Dec 20, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Thanks bro!
> Want a laugh?
> I'm doing them in MG soil with CFL's.


You kno ur shit bro glad I can learn from ya my friend


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 20, 2013)

Blitzedgrowkid08 said:


> You kno ur shit bro glad I can learn from ya my friend


Thanks for the compliment bro, but there's a lot around that know WAY more than me.
Ya just gotta pay attention to them once you find them is all.


----------



## Blitzedgrowkid08 (Dec 20, 2013)

Do you see a big difference having holes in ur bucket like that Bak?(sfv Og). Just wondering looks like a fuckin bad ass idea just wanted to kno first hand the results


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 20, 2013)

Blitzedgrowkid08 said:


> Do you see a big difference having holes in ur bucket like that Bak?(sfv Og). Just wondering looks like a fuckin bad ass idea just wanted to kno first hand the results


I tried it a couple years ago outside, and I can't say if it did or not since I didn't do a side by side, but I like it because I know I'm getting ALL the soil wet when I water, and I can keep an eye on it to make sure I don't get root bound.
I kinda got the idea to try it after I saw this.
http://www.calgrowers.com/index.php?app=ecom&ns=catshow&ref=airpots&sid=3g1371u1hwbqi962o8288hdrus72i8r1


----------



## Blitzedgrowkid08 (Dec 20, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I tried it a couple years ago outside, and I can't say if it did or not since I didn't do a side by side, but I like it because I know I'm getting ALL the soil wet when I water, and I can keep an eye on it to make sure I don't get root bound.
> I kinda got the idea to try it after I saw this.
> http://www.calgrowers.com/index.php?app=ecom&ns=catshow&ref=airpots&sid=3g1371u1hwbqi962o8288hdrus72i8r1


Good find makes me want to go do some carving lol.


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Dec 20, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Thanks bro!
> Want a laugh?
> I'm doing them in MG soil with CFL's.


Sooo that's what you've been up to  sure are some pretty girls ya got there Bak...but ya need to take em outa that MG soil man, it'll kill em'...lmfao...whassup buddy!!!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 20, 2013)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> Sooo that's what you've been up to  sure are some pretty girls ya got there Bak...but ya need to take em outa that MG soil man, it'll kill em'...lmfao...whassup buddy!!!


Hey man!
Good to see ya back!
Whatcha been up to?


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Dec 22, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Hey man!
> Good to see ya back!
> Whatcha been up to?


Damn just getin' back again  man I'll tell ya, I'm more busy now that I'm retired then when I was workin'  it kinda sucks...lol...everyone and their brother knows I'm not workin now so they think I have all the time in the world to come fix their problems and for FREE  ....DON'T & NOT...lol...they don't seem to understand I retired early to spend time with my family...my lil girl just had my second grandbaby  it's a girl this time, and her name is Brook...I told someone else that I must've took her fishin too much when she was little, cuz she named her boy River and now her girl Brook  ahhh anyhow their both beautiful and a blessing and being spoiled rotten


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 22, 2013)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> Damn just getin' back again  man I'll tell ya, I'm more busy now that I'm retired then when I was workin'  it kinda sucks...lol...everyone and their brother knows I'm not workin now so they think I have all the time in the world to come fix their problems and for FREE  ....DON'T & NOT...lol...they don't seem to understand I retired early to spend time with my family...my lil girl just had my second grandbaby  it's a girl this time, and her name is Brook...I told someone else that I must've took her fishin too much when she was little, cuz she named her boy River and now her girl Brook  ahhh anyhow their both beautiful and a blessing and being spoiled rotten


Congrats man!
That's hilarious!


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Dec 22, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Congrats man!
> That's hilarious!


Have you seen my last grow???












...it's quite tasty still ...182oz from 30 plants, about 6oz+ per plant...I'm still learning brother...I changed to subcools super soil and am recently trying Danks super soil...man that shit works beautiful...was using humboldt nutes, now trying dynagrow...not really seeing too much diff except in the price  dynagrow will be my recommendation from now on


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 22, 2013)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> Have you seen my last grow???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy SHIT bro!
You've improved BUNCHES since last year!
Nice harvest, no wonder you were so quiet there for a while.


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Dec 22, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Holy SHIT bro!
> You've improved BUNCHES since last year!
> Nice harvest, no wonder you were so quiet there for a while.


Thanks bro...can't take all the credit, my wife and her sis helped alot...especialy when it came to trimming...lol...and smokin it...haha lmfao...


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 22, 2013)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> Thanks bro...can't take all the credit, my wife and her sis helped alot...especialy when it came to trimming...lol...and smokin it...haha lmfao...


Naw man, I mean last year you were 'How do I DO?'
This year you're 'Look what I DID!'
You're a quick study, and I can tell all the hair pullin' ya did last year paid off.


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Dec 23, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Naw man, I mean last year you were 'How do I DO?'
> This year you're 'Look what I DID!'
> You're a quick study, and I can tell all the hair pullin' ya did last year paid off.


Thanks buddy, yeah I guess now that I look back...OMG...lol...yep I've come a long long way, but hey knowledge and an open mind have served me well...as well as alot of good advice from these pages from people like yourself  who don't mind helpin a newbie...thanks again for that...


----------



## fir3dragon (Dec 23, 2013)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> Thanks buddy, yeah I guess now that I look back...OMG...lol...yep I've come a long long way, but hey knowledge and an open mind have served me well...as well as alot of good advice from these pages from people like yourself  who don't mind helpin a newbie...thanks again for that...


wow you rose to the top faster then me and I been here longer... Oh we'll haha I'll get there soon. 

Anyways, you did improve a lot. If I remember correctly I read a thread and you were using CFLs 

hopefully I'll be able to rise up soon. But if not it doesn't really matter considering this is a forum and knowledge is power,

just started a new method too. I know it's off topic because it isn't 12/12 from seed but I started doing coco hempy buckets and growing vertical. I heard lots of great things and I'm excited to find out myself. Not to mention I have the 400 a break and bought a digi 600


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Dec 23, 2013)

fir3dragon said:


> wow you rose to the top faster then me and I been here longer... Oh we'll haha I'll get there soon.
> 
> Anyways, you did improve a lot. If I remember correctly I read a thread and you were using CFLs
> 
> ...


Haha...I don't know about that buddy, I think the supersoil, patients, and learning to do less was the key, and all I did was listen to good advice and then TAKE it...lol...hell half these n00bs are gona do what they want to anyhow, or so I'm finding...that's why you see the same ones back time after time with all the same problems ..............and by the way, I have a hellava outdoor garden but, it's veggies, spices, fruit trees and blueberry bushes  and some of them can be finicky, especialy my romaine and iceberg lettuce...you have to spray them with a hose alot, cuz they're so low to the ground they're prone for bugs


----------



## fir3dragon (Dec 23, 2013)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> Haha...I don't know about that buddy, I think the supersoil, patients, and learning to do less was the key, and all I did was listen to good advice and then TAKE it...lol...hell half these n00bs are gona do what they want to anyhow, or so I'm finding...that's why you see the same ones back time after time with all the same problems ..............and by the way, I have a hellava outdoor garden but, it's veggies, spices, fruit trees and blueberry bushes  and some of them can be finicky, especialy my romaine and iceberg lettuce...you have to spray them with a hose alot, cuz they're so low to the ground they're prone for bugs



Havent tried super soil and coco hempy is quite easy I think. Easier then I thought. I got plants in shit soil and clones in coco hempy and the difference is crazy... 2 month clones are out growing at least 5 month old mothers that look like shit. I'm happy with the swap so far but we will see when flowering comes. Can't wait to do the vertical scrog


----------



## nameno (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas ! I just read something I would want to know about if I
grew in soil. I saw a video didn't understand science on it but it is new,
only stealth hydro can sell it online the first year,it's called OM.
Research it all I can say the video had some cells moving.


----------



## streetfreak (Dec 27, 2013)

I was going to do a bubblebomb, and saw that it is now offered by the breeder. Going to give it a shot here in about two weeks, it will give me a chance to try a bluebomb experiment, long way from Any results, but will post here when things get going.
Ps, I'm on page 205. But had to skip ahead to see where things were.


----------



## charles lewis (Dec 27, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Thanks!
> View attachment 2905808View attachment 2905813...it ain't easy


Looks great! Can we get a update?


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 27, 2013)

charles lewis said:


> Looks great! Can we get a update?


Thank you charles!Yes y'all can get an updateI know there are a couple other solo cup grows in riu BUT no one ever updated to the end.What's up with that??
Ive already started cutting them down.Its funny because they started flowering after about 3weeks old!I'm just making room for some better genetics.They flowered for 60 days.
..before chop
...25 more to go


----------



## Liddle (Dec 27, 2013)

del66666 said:


> thanx for dropping by...height of plants between 12 inches and 32...........the light is within 12 inches away from centre plants, failure would be low bud weight, some strains arent keen on 12-12 from seed, never tried topping just a little lst if needed, kind of aim to get 1 nice cola without to much side branch


hey Del An Suggestions on Good strains You Can Get Online For 12-12 straight from ceed?


----------



## Liddle (Dec 27, 2013)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> Haha...I don't know about that buddy, I think the supersoil, patients, and learning to do less was the key, and all I did was listen to good advice and then TAKE it...lol...hell half these n00bs are gona do what they want to anyhow, or so I'm finding...that's why you see the same ones back time after time with all the same problems ..............and by the way, I have a hellava outdoor garden but, it's veggies, spices, fruit trees and blueberry bushes  and some of them can be finicky, especialy my romaine and
> iceberg lettuce...you have to spray them with a hose alot, cuz they're so low to the ground they're prone for bugs


Yo Rikn I'm An Avid Outdoor Gardener As Well =). and a tip on the lettuce. A. Grow Marigolds around your Plots(more costly but looks better =) B.Citronella Plant(mosquito Repellent Smell) These work great all bugs hate them Slugs n All C. Elevate them Fuckers N Mesh Screen Them In About a foot upwards from the dirt I Use The Citronella Mosquito Plant Method Works For My Garden. Funny the Only Bugs I get Are Bees haha. Anyways i Put 6 in my 50x30 Veggy Garden. Just Stoned And Given Away Secrets LOL!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 27, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Thank you charles!Yes y'all can get an updateI know there are a couple other solo cup grows in riu BUT no one ever updated to the end.What's up with that??
> Ive already started cutting them down.Its funny because they started flowering after about 3weeks old!I'm just making room for some better genetics.They flowered for 60 days.
> View attachment 2942928..before chop
> View attachment 2942930View attachment 2942931...25 more to go


If I didn't see it, I wouldn't believe it from a Solo cup bro.


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 27, 2013)

I'll post total dry weight in a week or so


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 29, 2013)

Here's an update on my CFL 12/12 ones.
The Alpha Blue, now 80 days from sprout.View attachment 2944678
.
View attachment 2944679
.
View attachment 2944680
.
View attachment 2944681.
.
Blueberry #2, not topped, now 64 days old.View attachment 2944682
.
View attachment 2944683
.
View attachment 2944684.
.
Berry #3, topped once, also 64 days old.View attachment 2944685
.
View attachment 2944686.
.
SFV OG now 69 days old.View attachment 2944689
.
View attachment 2944690
.
View attachment 2944692
.
View attachment 2944694


----------



## CerebralSpaceCadet (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello guys I'm new to the scene, I read about doing 12/12 from seed and thought it was a no brainier so I'm reppin 12/12 all day!! Now I've had my tallest plant in veg for about two months before putting in my seedlings, they also grew for about two days in veg, then I switched them over. They have been on 12/12 for a month now, the seedlings are growing at a normal pace I guess, but my tallest one has been slacking. Over all the tallest one has been alive for three months but is no where near as nice looking or as developed as others I've seen. I also tried FIMing it, but nothing happened, and I defoliated some leaves (maybe too much too soon) and the leaves that tried growing from where I cut just stopped growing, but the top of the plant is still growing like it has.To me the seedlings growth is going at a normal pace. But I've read around and saw that a lot of other people have had significantly faster growth, and their plants showing sex earlier. 

My set up is three 100 watt cfls, the temp in the area is some what on the warm side like 75 max, I used miracle grow organic soil with part perlite mix. i also use phd water ( general hydro up and down ) with Schultz nutes. I know it's a contradiction to use the nutes when I'm using organic soil but it's my first time and I read on the soil bag that it only feeds for 3 months.

my question is, why am I not seeing better results? Ie faster growth. 
And also what's good with my tallest plant? 

Btw, all of these plants are from bag seed, my tallest plant is Hairy marry, red solo cup is Ak-47, and the seedlings are a mix of LA and Tropical Kush.

please understand I'm a complete noob, thanks.


----------



## CerebralSpaceCadet (Jan 5, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> Here's an update on my CFL 12/12 ones.
> The Alpha Blue, now 80 days from sprout.View attachment 2944678
> .
> View attachment 2944679
> ...


Btw theses look spectacular, your results are off the chain!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 5, 2014)

CerebralSpaceCadet said:


> my question is, why am I not seeing better results? Ie faster growth.


Relative to what? Watch them. If they are happy, then it will show.

When you are growing the same plant a second time, then you might be
better able to tell if any differences in how you raise them help speed them up.

You should do fine. Do not mind any blowback about the MG soil.
(MG is sort of a kicking dog here ;0)

Good luck,

JD


----------



## CerebralSpaceCadet (Jan 6, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Relative to what? Watch them. If they are happy, then it will show.
> 
> When you are growing the same plant a second time, then you might be
> better able to tell if any differences in how you raise them help speed them up.
> ...


Thanks javadog for the reply, and I'm just seeing a lot of other growers on 12/12 with much better results. I'm new at this so I don't know what to expect. And about the MG I've heard a lot of bad things said about it but why? And I read all the negativity after I had already bought it -,- lol


----------



## Blitzedgrowkid08 (Jan 6, 2014)

Off topic but I was wondering how long on avg. it takes for a 12/12 from seed plant to begin flowering? Have quite a few plants going 12/12 from seed now at about the three wk mark. Most of them were topped once a few days back. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 6, 2014)

CerebralSpaceCadet said:


> Thanks javadog for the reply, and I'm just seeing a lot of other growers on 12/12 with much better results. I'm new at this so I don't know what to expect. And about the MG I've heard a lot of bad things said about it but why? And I read all the negativity after I had already bought it -,- lol


Don't sweat the MG dude.
I even germ my beans in MG moisture control with MG perlite mixed in.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 6, 2014)

Blitzedgrowkid08 said:


> Off topic but I was wondering how long on avg. it takes for a 12/12 from seed plant to begin flowering? Have quite a few plants going 12/12 from seed now at about the three wk mark. Most of them were topped once a few days back. Thanks in advance guys!


I'll toss in some pics from this week here in a minute, let me check some dates in my notes, as far as time, but I know with 2 identical beans, one I topped, the other I didn't, you'll see the difference even though they were both germed the same day.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 6, 2014)

Pics from tonight.
Alpha Blue, 89 days old.
.

.

.

.

.
Berry #2, 73 days old not topped.
.

.

.

.
Berry #3, also 73 days old, topped once.
.

.

.
SFV OG. 78 days old.
.

.

.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 6, 2014)

Blitzedgrowkid08 said:


> Off topic but I was wondering how long on avg. it takes for a 12/12 from seed plant to begin flowering? Have quite a few plants going 12/12 from seed now at about the three wk mark. Most of them were topped once a few days back. Thanks in advance guys!


As far as your question, I think the Berry that did not get topped started showing around 45 days, and about 2 1/2 weeks after that, the topped one started showing.


----------



## Blitzedgrowkid08 (Jan 6, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> I'll toss in some pics from this week here in a minute, let me check some dates in my notes, as far as time, but I know with 2 identical beans, one I topped, the other I didn't, you'll see the difference even though they were both germed the same day.


So the topped plants will take longer to mature? Thanks Bak again for another timely reply! Always appreciate ur help bro!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 6, 2014)

Blitzedgrowkid08 said:


> So the topped plants will take longer to mature? Thanks Bak again for another timely reply! Always appreciate ur help bro!


I would say that yes, the topped ones will take longer, just from my exp. this time doing the side by side, and IMO, it's because she is taking more time to get the tops going again.


----------



## benmorgan236 (Jan 7, 2014)

Update 12/12 from seed. day 75. Blackberry kush.


----------



## CerebralSpaceCadet (Jan 8, 2014)

So I've been growing my plants for about a month in 12/12 ( from seed of corse) I've been wondering when they were going to show their sex?? I just want to be sure I catch the males in the bunch ASAP. 

Please help.. Anyone.


----------



## B166ER420 (Jan 8, 2014)

CerebralSpaceCadet said:


> So I've been growing my plants for about a month in 12/12 ( from seed of corse) I've been wondering when they were going to show their sex?? I just want to be sure I catch the males in the bunch ASAP.
> 
> Please help.. Anyone.


Mine usually show between 4-5 weeks,but ive had some show after 12 days and some take 5-6 weeks.Environment and doing any topping or trimming could cause a stunted or delayed sexing......BE PATIENT


Alright my 12/12,cfls and used MG solo cup grow
View attachment 2956022
View attachment 2956024View attachment 2956026View attachment 2956027
View attachment 2956028View attachment 2956029...I still have a few more to finish drying but so far each one has been between 6.5- 9.5grams each so at an 8g avg. i had 36 cups.....36x8g=288g or over 10 ounces.I'll be using about 2z plus all the trimmings for Iso


----------



## CerebralSpaceCadet (Jan 8, 2014)

Dudeee you give me hope man!!!!! I started my own thread in noobs and everyone's bashing or telling me to switch to a different light schedule. I'm going to steal one of your pics and post it on my thread to show up some people. And maybe shut some peoples faces. Lol hope you don't mind.


----------



## B166ER420 (Jan 8, 2014)

I've been doing 12/12fs since I started growing(2.5ys ago)so I could have a perpetual grow with harvests every 3 months.12/12 from seed using MG and 3ltr bottles and cfls

Edit..my first couple grows were organicI grow veggies too


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 8, 2014)

CerebralSpaceCadet said:


> Dudeee you give me hope man!!!!! I started my own thread in noobs and everyone's bashing or telling me to switch to a different light schedule. I'm going to steal one of your pics and post it on my thread to show up some people. And maybe shut some peoples faces. Lol hope you don't mind.


He and I are proof that there is nothing wrong with MG soil and CFL's.


----------



## B166ER420 (Jan 8, 2014)

Some of my older grows....
...12/12fs MG,some solos,some tomatoes,some in 3ltr bottles
...NOT 12/12fs but MG and cfls


----------



## CerebralSpaceCadet (Jan 8, 2014)

B166ER420 said:


> I've been doing 12/12fs since I started growing(2.5ys ago)so I could have a perpetual grow with harvests every 3 months.12/12 from seed using MG and 3ltr bottles and cfls
> 
> Edit..my first couple grows were organicI grow veggies too


thats awesome to hear man. Truly an honor, I thought I was totally screwed with the set up I had. But we have virtually the same setup minus a couple cfls and other stuff I'm sure. But I'm actually using organic MG. Lol I will sleep tonight with peace that my plants are ok. 

Also so thanks for the rep comment.


----------



## CerebralSpaceCadet (Jan 8, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> He and I are proof that there is nothing wrong with MG soil and CFL's.


Totally bro, I'm glad you guys chose the supplies you did, even against all odds.if you guys hadn't done it, I'd still be hearing people bash on absolutely everything I'm using.


----------



## B166ER420 (Jan 8, 2014)

CerebralSpaceCadet said:


> But we have the virtually the same setup minus a couple cfls and other stuff I'm sure.


View attachment 2956181.~cough~&#8230;my setup....~cough~I'm proud of my space.peace

The MG is good to use BUT it does need to be supplemented especially the organic.A little molasses or honey when you start to flower and use some Epsom salt for mag,maybe a little limestone for calcium....ive heard people also say tums,sidewalk chalk for cal deficiencies too...or just buy some calmag nutes.GL


----------



## CerebralSpaceCadet (Jan 8, 2014)

> The MG is good to use BUT it does need to be supplemented especially the organic.A little molasses or honey when you start to flower and use some Epsom salt for mag,maybe a little limestone for calcium....ive heard people also say tums,sidewalk chalk for cal deficiencies too...or just buy some calmag nutes.GL


Classy set up bro. It's better than then my set up. I'm growin in a rubber maid bin with a make shift light made of a old lamp that was lying around. Lol


----------



## CerebralSpaceCadet (Jan 8, 2014)

View attachment 2956286View attachment 2956288View attachment 2956290

Ok so this is my super dope one of a kind sweeded grow bin. A rubber maid bin Lined with aluminum foil ( my old lady almost took my head off in the process of stealing it from my kitchen). I also made the light from an old (porcaline type old) lamp, as you can see the base in which the lamp used to stand upright on is now lined with foil as well. I hung it from the metal rack in my closet. On the front of the bin is a mini calander to keep track of time that I got from my super market, it has fun recepies and tasty treats on it.. So I get to think of all the delicious entres I can eat after I grow this bud. Lol


it pretty much looks like a failed sience project some kid made in the second grade. Butt fuckit. It works!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 8, 2014)

CerebralSpaceCadet said:


> Classy set up bro. It's better than then my set up. I'm growin in a rubber maid bin with a make shift light made of a old lamp that was lying around. Lol





CerebralSpaceCadet said:


> View attachment 2956286View attachment 2956288View attachment 2956290
> 
> Ok so this is my super dope one of a kind sweeded grow bin. A rubber maid bin Lined with aluminum foil ( my old lady almost took my head off in the process of stealing it from my kitchen). I also made the light from an old (porcaline type old) lamp, as you can see the base in which the lamp used to stand upright on is now lined with foil as well. I hung it from the metal rack in my closet. On the front of the bin is a mini calander to keep track of time that I got from my super market, it has fun recepies and tasty treats on it.. So I get to think of all the delicious entres I can eat after I grow this bud. Lol
> 
> ...


We're not here to make a statement bro, but we like to prove the nay-sayers wrong.
MG WILL work, if you know how to work it.
You don't need to spend a bunch of money on high dollar soils and nutes.
Ya, you might get better results from nutes and soil with the big name brands, but for those of us who can't afford the high dollar shit on a regular basis, or are not willing to order or go fetch the fancy shit........


----------



## CerebralSpaceCadet (Jan 8, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> We're not here to make a statement bro, but we like to prove the nay-sayers wrong.
> MG WILL work, if you know how to work it.
> You don't need to spend a bunch of money on high dollar soils and nutes.
> Ya, you might get better results from nutes and soil with the big name brands, but for those of us who can't afford the high dollar shit on a regular basis, or are not willing to order or go fetch the fancy shit........


I couldn't have said it better myself my dude. I agree 100% about shoving 12/12fs in nay Sayers faces. I can't wait to see my first harvest. Even if itll only be a couple G's.

I'm loving the support here.


----------



## GreenSanta (Jan 9, 2014)

CerebralSpaceCadet said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself my dude. I agree 100% about shoving 12/12fs in nay Sayers faces. I can't wait to see my first harvest. Even if itll only be a couple G's.
> 
> I'm loving the support here.


The cheapest way to grow is in big container with organic amendments then re-cycling the soil. It really doesnt get any cheaper! and it grows the best weed too. I dont know why not more people are doing it!!


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm pretty new, but I was wondering if you should go straight to 2700k when using cfl's for a 12/12 grow? or should you use 6500k for a short period?
Any info would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## B166ER420 (Jan 11, 2014)

I would keep the 6500k's until first pistils show then add 2700k's and when stretch is over add more 2700k's or as many as reasonable for your space.


----------



## CerebralSpaceCadet (Jan 11, 2014)

gandalfthegrey said:


> I'm pretty new, but I was wondering if you should go straight to 2700k when using cfl's for a 12/12 grow? or should you use 6500k for a short period?
> Any info would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


Not sure about specifics and I'm a noob, but there are two types of cfls that people use to grow buds, warm/ soft white and daylight. Daylight for vegging and warm/soft white for flowering. Although both can be used throughout the entire life cycle of your plant and it will bud. I'm sure you can swap em out when your in different stages. But it's kind of a hassle but to each his own.

Personally I use the warm light as it's better for flowering ( and that's what I'm aiming for ). 

This is friendly advice. Pease don't quote me. Enjoy your grow and good luck on your grow!!

** update: or just listen this to the comment above as he knows a shitload more than I.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 12, 2014)

gandalfthegrey said:


> I'm pretty new, but I was wondering if you should go straight to 2700k when using cfl's for a 12/12 grow? or should you use 6500k for a short period?
> Any info would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


I mix mine......
I only have about 120w of 5000k and about 200w of 2700k, but since I use the same area, and veg some and don't others, I use all from seed.
Some guys use about 75% 5000k or 6500k to veg, the rest 2700k, then reverse the ratio to flower.


----------



## nameno (Jan 12, 2014)

Del, What you running now? I remember when you went with bomb & then making your own,what you got new in the book? I'm just starting to see some things you saw years ago. & Thanks!


----------



## GreenSanta (Jan 12, 2014)

nameno said:


> Del, What you running now? I remember when you went with bomb & then making your own,what you got new in the book? I'm just starting to see some things you saw years ago. & Thanks!


What are you seeing nameno?

I know me I def. noticed that pure indica are not what you want to grow 12/12 from seed unless you are doing a sea of green. Most crosses I have created perform very well 12/12 from seed and they are usually made with either one of the parent being hybrid/sativa or the 2 parents hybrids/sativas. 

And for you guys trying this out of the the first time, use a big final container and transplant as early as you can!! yes only a few days after seeds have sprouted is the perfect time to transplant!

I ran out of time and threw a bunch of 12/12 from seed in my grow room I ll be back with pics in a few months!


----------



## benmorgan236 (Jan 12, 2014)

SO I added some lights for fun.. Check it out. 12/12 from seed. Blackberry Kush. Day 70 or 80 something.. Its a T5 hpo light sys, 600W HPS, and two hp cfl's, I forgot the wattage..


----------



## B166ER420 (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice 12/12fs ben....but maybe you could raise that ho t5 just a little and angle it down a just a little so more of the topside of the leaves get the light...my two cents for what they're worth.Don't just add lights all willy nilly.."just for fun"..make 'em count,move'em closer.peace


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 14, 2014)

Here's my white Russian that came down a couple of days ago and on the rack is Pineapple Express, Kiwi Skunk and the W R


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 14, 2014)

Pics for this week.
Berry #2, 80 days old.
.
Berry #3, topped once, also 80 days old.
.
Both Berry.
.
SFV OG, 85 days old.
.
Alpha Blue, 96 days old.


----------



## bamboofarmer (Jan 16, 2014)

This is an awesome thread! I'm gonna try this on my next grow, and I'm also gonna throw all my current plants into 12/12 this week. Yeah boy!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

Serial Violator said:


> Here's my white Russian that came down a couple of days ago and on the rack is Pineapple Express, Kiwi Skunk and the W R


Cure that pineapple express for at least 3 weeks. You will not be disappointed. 

Also, don't smoke it if you have anything important to do..


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Cure that pineapple express for at least 3 weeks. You will not be disappointed.
> 
> Also, don't smoke it if you have anything important to do..


Cheers mate, I grew some last time but fucked it up by letting it get way to dry.


----------



## Blitzedgrowkid08 (Jan 16, 2014)

Definitely can tell what you mean Bak by the topped ones taking longer to kick off. Thanks for that side by side bro! Oh yea, they look nice as always!!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 16, 2014)

Serial Violator said:


> Cheers mate, I grew some last time but fucked it up by letting it get way to dry.


Too dry? what you mean?


----------



## nameno (Jan 16, 2014)

GreenSanta said:


> What are you seeing nameno?
> 
> I know me I def. noticed that pure indica are not what you want to grow 12/12 from seed unless you are doing a sea of green. Most crosses I have created perform very well 12/12 from seed and they are usually made with either one of the parent being hybrid/sativa or the 2 parents hybrids/sativas.
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed this post. The way I remember Del tried different breeders 'till he hit on bomb,he said then that bomb fit 12x12 well & he went to town on them steady working with them.Bomb turned out good in anybodies book.
I want to find a strain that fits my operation,then settle down and make the best out of it that I can,then customize one to
what I want for my needs. I also need to find a strain for crohns disease for a friend,that's coming up pretty soon.That'll keep me busy for years I only grow 1 at the time.Peace


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Too dry? what you mean?


It was summer here and when curing it one night I forgot to put the lid on the jar and it dried to a crisp and ending up being a but harsh


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 17, 2014)

Serial Violator said:


> It was summer here and when curing it one night I forgot to put the lid on the jar and it dried to a crisp and ending up being a but harsh


Why didn't you put some lemon shavings in the jar to get some moister back?


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 17, 2014)

Always thought it was a myth that that did anything to benifit you.


----------



## GreenSanta (Jan 17, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> Pics for this week.
> Berry #2, 80 days old.View attachment 2962172View attachment 2962175View attachment 2962174View attachment 2962173
> .
> Berry #3, topped once, also 80 days old.View attachment 2962176View attachment 2962177View attachment 2962178
> ...


how much lighting are you using and what size container? amazing de difference between the one you topped hey? I find the mostly indica really get stunted with topped on a 12/12 from seed grow. Your plants are nice and big and healthy for being grown in a small containers .. well actually one look like shes in a 5 gallons, that's how you get big plants 12/12 from seed everyone, big containers and transplant early!! I transplant 2 days old seedlings when I have room in the grow room . Also looks like you are using CFLs !?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Why didn't you put some lemon shavings in the jar to get some moister back?


A piece of bread or lettuce leaf works better, unless you want lemon smell.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 17, 2014)

GreenSanta said:


> how much lighting are you using and what size container? amazing de difference between the one you topped hey? I find the mostly indica really get stunted with topped on a 12/12 from seed grow. Your plants are nice and big and healthy for being grown in a small containers .. well actually one look like shes in a 5 gallons, that's how you get big plants 12/12 from seed everyone, big containers and transplant early!! I transplant 2 days old seedlings when I have room in the grow room . Also looks like you are using CFLs !?


Thanks bro.
I'm using 300w of mixed 5000k and 2700k CFL's, and the 2 Berry are in one gallon pots.
The Diesel and the Alpha Blue are in 2 gallon icing buckets from the bakery, LOL.
I usually wait until 21-25 days to move from the Solo cup, then into a 1 gal.
I didn't take pics this time around, but here's what my roots looked like last Winter.View attachment 2965773


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 17, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> Thanks bro.
> I'm using 300w of mixed 5000k and 2700k CFL's, and the 2 Berry are in one gallon pots.
> The Diesel and the Alpha Blue are in 2 gallon icing buckets from the bakery, LOL.
> I usually wait until 21-25 days to move from the Solo cup, then into a 1 gal.
> I didn't take pics this time around, but here's what my roots looked like last Winter.View attachment 2965773


I vegged that one for 30 days, and it ended up like this.
I ended up with 2 3/4 oz. dried and cured from her.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jan 17, 2014)

Serial Violator said:


> Always thought it was a myth that that did anything to benifit you.


It works, iv'e done it. its pretty common to over dry your buds. The peals will make it smell a bit like lemon.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 18, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> A piece of bread or lettuce leaf works better, unless you want lemon smell.


I've seen a mate chuck a loaf of bread into a bin bag full of really dry weed and to be fair it did moisten it back up but I wasn't convinced it would do it any good. Added a lot of weight for him though


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 18, 2014)

GreenSanta said:


> how much lighting are you using and what size container? amazing de difference between the one you topped hey? I find the mostly indica really get stunted with topped on a 12/12 from seed grow. Your plants are nice and big and healthy for being grown in a small containers .. well actually one look like shes in a 5 gallons, that's how you get big plants 12/12 from seed everyone, big containers and transplant early!! I transplant 2 days old seedlings when I have room in the grow room . Also looks like you are using CFLs !?


Ive got 2 bg bombs just finishing up 1 I topped and one I didn't. The topped one looks like it further along than the other.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jan 18, 2014)

they actually make these small perlite or whatever stones wrapped in perforated stainless steel.. they call them herb humidifier.. got mine at Knuckleheads... basically you soak them in water and they will slowly release moisture without leaking water onto any buds


----------



## GreenSanta (Jan 18, 2014)

Serial Violator said:


> Ive got 2 bg bombs just finishing up 1 I topped and one I didn't. The topped one looks like it further along than the other.


when did you top her? I just tried topping some as seedlings to see if they take better to it. The thing about 12/12 fs is they are all seeds!! they are all different so it's hard to compare different growing method since all seeds are different, even a very stabilized strain will still show lots of variation.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 18, 2014)

GreenSanta said:


> when did you top her? I just tried topping some as seedlings to see if they take better to it. The thing about 12/12 fs is they are all seeds!! they are all different so it's hard to compare different growing method since all seeds are different, even a very stabilized strain will still show lots of variation.


If you go peep post 11297, I put up pics of my 2 Blueberry plants, both grown side by side, sprouted same day and everything, one I topped, one I didn't.
I think I topped around 30 days.


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh man, it's been too long, I need to get back in the action!

Anyone got any recommendations for seeds(needs to be cheap and fems at the minute!)

Also, I've recently just checked my water PH levels and it's up to 7.2, any recommendations as to what I should get to lower it back down to 5.8(coco)? Links preferred, thanks ^_^


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 18, 2014)

hsfkush said:


> Oh man, it's been too long, I need to get back in the action!
> 
> Anyone got any recommendations for seeds(needs to be cheap and fems at the minute!)
> 
> Also, I've recently just checked my water PH levels and it's up to 7.2, any recommendations as to what I should get to lower it back down to 5.8(coco)? Links preferred, thanks ^_^


If you don't want to add anything, use FF for your nutes.
From what I heard, AND what I've noticed using it, it DOES drop MY PH quite a bit compared to other stuff.


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 18, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> If you don't want to add anything, use FF for your nutes.
> From what I heard, AND what I've noticed using it, it DOES drop MY PH quite a bit compared to other stuff.


I'm happy to add stuff such as Ph Down or something assuming it works with Cannabis, as I already have Canna nutrients from my last grow(August I think).


----------



## jointed (Jan 18, 2014)

Ph down works great. just don't add too much at once. I'm talking about 2-5 drops at a time. Very potent stuff.


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 19, 2014)

jointed said:


> Ph down works great. just don't add too much at once. I'm talking about 2-5 drops at a time. Very potent stuff.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## bird mcbride (Jan 19, 2014)

I would add the fertilizer first then do the ph. Liquid ph down and up have been standard in hydro-ops for decades. If you add too much ph down do not try to fix it with liquid ph up. Get the ratio correct for the litres/gallons that your res is holding. A pump is used to mix the res. After it is mixed test it to be sure. When I first came on RIU I said I do 12/12 from seed and did I ever get ragged on. I see some very good results in a lot of the pics.


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 19, 2014)

Has anyone grown and smoked RP's Strawberry Banana? Please don't just speculate about it if you haven't done either. Cheers.


----------



## nameno (Jan 20, 2014)

Glad to see you back! hsf


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 20, 2014)

nameno said:


> Glad to see you back! hsf


Thanks Nameno, I'm not quite back yet, as I'm about $200 short of finalising my personal set up. I still need to get my seeds, medium and a couple of other things but once that's all purchased I'll be hitting the ground running.

Just out of curiosity, did Uruguay go ahead with their legalisation of Cannabis? I remember reading that it was going to take effect in April 2013.


----------



## nameno (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm so lost I thought the strawberry banana was 1 plant,when you asked about it I thought"don't know about that taste".
I'm southeast US we want to legalize,we just got to get some money up to buy a politician & those with the power can
be costly.Yee-high we got the best gov ever sold!
edit:question,how many hours do you put on a hps bulb
before you change it out 600w? Anybody?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 21, 2014)

Pics for this week.
Alpha Blue, 103 days old.View attachment 2969695View attachment 2969696View attachment 2969697View attachment 2969698View attachment 2969699
.
Blueberry #2, 87 days old.View attachment 2969701View attachment 2969702View attachment 2969703View attachment 2969704
.
Blueberry #3, 87 days old.View attachment 2969705View attachment 2969706
.
SFV OG, 92 days old.View attachment 2969707View attachment 2969708View attachment 2969709View attachment 2969710View attachment 2969711


----------



## NaturalWorksOrganics (Jan 21, 2014)

Those are some real beauties.


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 21, 2014)

Real nice Bakatare, your plants seem to look better than your previous, did you change anything in your setup/technique?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 21, 2014)

NaturalWorksOrganics said:


> Those are some real beauties.


Thanks man!



hsfkush said:


> Real nice Bakatare, your plants seem to look better than your previous, did you change anything in your setup/technique?


I'm sorry bro, I don't remember you, but if you mean my last thread with 2 plants, Yes I did, these are under CFL's, no bugs and no heat.
If you mean my previous thread before that, No, I haven't really changed anything, except these are known strains, not just a bean I saved from some good smoke.
I still have the same bulbs, nutes and everything.
My growing method is kinda haphazard/ unorthodox, I'll admit.
I have a few diff. bottles, and mix/ match 'this n that' to come up with the NPK that I feel the gals want.
Actually, this indoor grow, I'm swapping the Alpha/ SFV, and the Diesel/ 2 BB plants from light box to dark box because I ran out of room.
At least when I went silly and started popping beans (afraid of what happens if all or most are males), I didn't veg 4 of them at all, and the Diesel only got 14 days.
Contrary to my usual luck, I got ALL ladies!


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 22, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry bro, I don't remember you, but if you mean my last thread with 2 plants, Yes I did, these are under CFL's, no bugs and no heat.
> ...



Damn, nice one!


----------



## OrangeTang (Jan 23, 2014)

Defo gunna try this


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 23, 2014)

GreenSanta said:


> when did you top her? I just tried topping some as seedlings to see if they take better to it. The thing about 12/12 fs is they are all seeds!! they are all different so it's hard to compare different growing method since all seeds are different, even a very stabilized strain will still show lots of variation.


If I top I top at 15 days from seed


----------



## crispitycrunchity (Jan 23, 2014)

here's my 12/12 Lemon Kush


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 23, 2014)

crispitycrunchity said:


> here's my 12/12 Lemon Kush
> View attachment 2972276


Nice.
How old? About 80-90 days?


----------



## Scroga (Jan 24, 2014)

whats an average yield 12/12 f s?


----------



## B166ER420 (Jan 24, 2014)

Scroga said:


> whats an average yield 12/12 f s?


Depends on the grower.....container size is a factor.Some strains do better than others 12/12fs.
When I use 3ltr bottles with the top cutoff..I get between 1.5-2.5z per plant......I think the avg. for using a 5g bucket is about 3z.
Remember these are 12/1212fs numbers.I personally use cfls and cheap potting soil....sooo i would think that better lighting and soil could get better results..


----------



## B166ER420 (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh yeah!.... my solo cups get 8-10g per cup


----------



## benmorgan236 (Jan 24, 2014)

Finally said fuck it and saved enough money to drop on a real grow room and new lighting, lol a lot better than my closet that would get up to 88 degrees on a daily bases. But I just got a 4x4x8 tent, carbon filter, 2 6" inline fans, blacked out ducting, CLW 400w solar storm LED panel, new pots/trimmers/microscope/temp gauges/ nutes/digital ph meter. Growing BBK, day 84. I'm close to the end of my first grow, and it was shitty until got this setup, ready for the next run. I have 16 new seeds planted right now, and will remain 12/12 from Start again 
View attachment 2972807


----------



## B166ER420 (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice new setup brother Ben!!!Can't wait to see the next crop.......16?What strain?fems?........Are you working on raising your humidity?20% is pretty low


----------



## benmorgan236 (Jan 24, 2014)

My next strain is Barney's farm pineapple chunk, their fem. Im going to plant them all in 1 gallon pots and use the Scrog method for the first time ever. I'm also going to get a Kind 300w full spectrum LED this coming month for added light once I receive some tax return money back. I live in the Desert so its hard to keep the humidity up, I honestly didn't know 20% RH was bad for the plant. What's a good level it should be at?


----------



## B166ER420 (Jan 24, 2014)

Lol...right now mine is at 28%.....but anyway optimal rh during veg is 50-70%,during flower 40-60%.They're are many reasons for correct rh...read a book...I can tell you mine has never been "optimal" either


----------



## crispitycrunchity (Jan 24, 2014)

about.....60 days I think.


----------



## nameno (Jan 25, 2014)

Raising humidity is the easiest of things to do,just wet a towel & hang it in the room is what I do rather than humidifier.


----------



## benmorgan236 (Jan 25, 2014)

nameno said:


> Raising humidity is the easiest of things to do,just wet a towel & hang it in the room is what I do rather than humidifier.


Thanks, that sounds a lot more cost efficient.


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 25, 2014)

benmorgan236 said:


> Thanks, that sounds a lot more cost efficient.


It all depends on how big your grow space is, if it's a small cab, try just wetting a sponge or a flannel. A towel would be far too much and just drown your plants and you're almost guaranteed bud rot/mold if you include too much humidity.

If you get it right though, it can, as you say be very cost efficient. I used to do it, but it took me a while to understand that a towel was too big for my grow space ^_^


----------



## benmorgan236 (Jan 25, 2014)

So I put in a wet towl in my 4x4x8 grow tent to try and get the humidity above 20, and after a day the max all it rose to was 26. AZ is just extremely dry besides summer time. Probably going to wind up just getting a humidifier.


----------



## B166ER420 (Jan 25, 2014)

Your grow tent(in dry ass AZ!!)is a little to big for the wet towel method....a humidifier on a timer is your easiest solution.GL.p


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 27, 2014)

Alpha Blue 110 days old.
.

.

.
Blueberry #2 94 days old.
.

.
Blueberry #3 94 days old.
.

.
SFV OG 99 days old.
.

.

Purple leafs on Alpha and SFV from cold snap a couple weeks ago.


----------



## jointed (Jan 28, 2014)

Damn Bak, that bb#2 has some fat calyxes on her. Hells yeah bro.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 28, 2014)

jointed said:


> Damn Bak, that bb#2 has some fat calyxes on her. Hells yeah bro.


Thanks man!
It's just a bit fatter than the Diesel, and I peeped tonight, and I might be able to chop the main cola this weekend.


----------



## desertdog (Jan 29, 2014)

Is anyone doing the 12/12 from seed method still? I am just seeing this stuff and think it is right up my agenda lol. I feminize seeds of what I like and cross them to each other and get really strong strains. This has got my attention because of space and time and saving power. Very Cool Indeed. Do you veg the plants at all or is it just 12/12 from seed period? I have a Herijuana x Crippleberry I want to try this with.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 29, 2014)

desertdog said:


> Is anyone doing the 12/12 from seed method still? I am just seeing this stuff and think it is right up my agenda lol. I feminize seeds of what I like and cross them to each other and get really strong strains. This has got my attention because of space and time and saving power. Very Cool Indeed. Do you veg the plants at all or is it just 12/12 from seed period? I have a Herijuana x Crippleberry I want to try this with.


Check my posts bro.
I have 4 plants right now, 12/12, and yes, that is 12/12 from the time it pops through the soil.
NO veg time at all.
I also have another plant, but I vegged it for 14 days, so I do not post it in this thread.


----------



## desertdog (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks, I am going to work on this for a bit and see where it goes. I did not think this was possible without ending up with a Hermie, but now I see the results so what the heck let em rip. I will be using a Herijuana x Cripleberry F 1 so it will give me a chance to see some of the different phenos as well as what it can do as a single Cola, which both strains in the cross are very well equipped. It never hurts to end up with more seeds than you really needed, not that I suggest it lol. I got way more than I thought, but now I have exactly what I need for this plan. They just popped so I will try to get some pics up as soon as I can and run pics through to finish. L8R


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 30, 2014)

desertdog said:


> Thanks, I am going to work on this for a bit and see where it goes. I did not think this was possible without ending up with a Hermie, but now I see the results so what the heck let em rip. I will be using a Herijuana x Cripleberry F 1 so it will give me a chance to see some of the different phenos as well as what it can do as a single Cola, which both strains in the cross are very well equipped. It never hurts to end up with more seeds than you really needed, not that I suggest it lol. I got way more than I thought, but now I have exactly what I need for this plan. They just popped so I will try to get some pics up as soon as I can and run pics through to finish. L8R


'What is possible'?
Do you mean 12/12???????
I don't see how 12/12 could possibly be a factor in producing a Herm.


----------



## desertdog (Jan 31, 2014)

All the books I read have stated that the plant needs 4 to 6 weeks of veg before flowering. At the end of the day anyone can write a book. I once got two hermies and thought it was because I only vegged for four weeks, must have been the strain. They had no stress at all, but two of them hermied so I just used the clones to make an all fem cross that worked out great. So hey thanks and I have been reading all of your past posts and some others I just never tried it until now. If anything does hermie I will just clone it and use to make fems anyway so either way I will get to see something I like.


----------



## desertdog (Jan 31, 2014)

I forgot to ask you guys what you feed them, at one point in time, and what ppms. I am growing mine in 2 gallon pots with Promix. I always use ppms so I know exactly what I did in case shit goes sideways, lol. I have been growing for about 8 years and never tried this so please be patient as I figure it out. Thanks. I am using General hydro nutes with snow storm and the super crystal or whatever it is called, along with bud candy, molases, great white, carboload, and bud blaster from supernatural. I know it is all different but it works and I got it really cheap. I have a 1000 watt lumatek with a triple X reflector and some fill lights on the sides with a 4x4 flood tray. I hand water them until flush time then I fill tray a third of the way and wait 2 hours and drain out. Please help me figure out a feeding profile. Thanks.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 31, 2014)

desertdog said:


> I forgot to ask you guys what you feed them, at one point in time, and what ppms. I am growing mine in 2 gallon pots with Promix. I always use ppms so I know exactly what I did in case shit goes sideways, lol. I have been growing for about 8 years and never tried this so please be patient as I figure it out. Thanks. I am using General hydro nutes with snow storm and the super crystal or whatever it is called, along with bud candy, molases, great white, carboload, and bud blaster from supernatural. I know it is all different but it works and I got it really cheap. I have a 1000 watt lumatek with a triple X reflector and some fill lights on the sides with a 4x4 flood tray. I hand water them until flush time then I fill tray a third of the way and wait 2 hours and drain out. Please help me figure out a feeding profile. Thanks.


I'm kinda unorthodox bro.
I just use MG soil and Perlite, MG nutes, some Veg n Bloom, Rock Resinator, Fox Farms, and I don't have a feed 'schedule'.
I just feed when they are hungry, but I keep a log of when I water and feed, and how much.


----------



## Artanius (Jan 31, 2014)

unorthodox is the only way to go...lol I think everyone is a little different. we weave in and out, experimenting until we get a system that works....I read here and learn and use a little bit of everybody's advice....Its all about the enjoyment and thrill of victory, when we have a successful grow, but also the agony of defeat....lol


----------



## Blitzedgrowkid08 (Jan 31, 2014)

desertdog said:


> All the books I read have stated that the plant needs 4 to 6 weeks of veg before flowering. At the end of the day anyone can write a book. I once got two hermies and thought it was because I only vegged for four weeks, must have been the strain. They had no stress at all, but two of them hermied so I just used the clones to make an all fem cross that worked out great. So hey thanks and I have been reading all of your past posts and some others I just never tried it until now. If anything does hermie I will just clone it and use to make fems anyway so either way I will get to see something I like.


Light leak of some sort would be my first to check if I had herms. Stand in ur flower room with lights off for like twenty thirty seconds till ur eyes adjust and it should be black. If u can distinguish shapes and leaves its too bright IMO. Happy growin! Hope this helps


----------



## Blitzedgrowkid08 (Jan 31, 2014)

Artanius said:


> unorthodox is the only way to go...lol I think everyone is a little different. we weave in and out, experimenting until we get a system that works....I read here and learn and use a little bit of everybody's advice....Its all about the enjoyment and thrill of victory, when we have a successful grow, but also the agony of defeat....lol


Well said my friend well said!


----------



## Artanius (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 31, 2014)

Artanius said:


> unorthodox is the only way to go...lol I think everyone is a little different. we weave in and out, experimenting until we get a system that works....I read here and learn and use a little bit of everybody's advice....Its all about the enjoyment and thrill of victory, when we have a successful grow, but also the agony of defeat....lol





Blitzedgrowkid08 said:


> Well said my friend well said!


Thanks guys.


----------



## desertdog (Jan 31, 2014)

Blitzedgrowkid08 said:


> Light leak of some sort would be my first to check if I had herms. Stand in ur flower room with lights off for like twenty thirty seconds till ur eyes adjust and it should be black. If u can distinguish shapes and leaves its too bright IMO. Happy growin! Hope this helps


I don't live there anymore, but that may have been the problem at that place. Never had it happen since. Now I have building just for my girls and it has no light leaks. I just did not know this was possible, but now I am all in.


----------



## desertdog (Jan 31, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> Thanks guys.


What I was getting at is that I have never fed a seedling. There is usually enough food to wait three weeks and then I start at 300 ppms. RO water Cal mag, Nitrogen, micro nutes, molases white shark, Pot of Gold, Diamond nectar, silica, and floralicious. So what I am asking is when can you start feeding them? I forgot to mention: humidity 50% temps high72 lows 68 and that low is climbing to 72 some warm days. I hand water unless I am out then I use a res that has gravity flow that has a timer on it that floods the tray every three days. It works great.


----------



## nameno (Jan 31, 2014)

I typed this before & hit cancel it just don't sound real & I didn't take pictures.I had 2 plants 1 bucket got root rot or whatever that slime is.Was going to throw both away,cut it at the top of r/w just stuck it in some water with 10mg of rapid start3 weeks later I put it in a bucket with normal feed.It has started flowering but it's so small I rather have seeds 'cause it's sure tough enough. They live in spite of what we do.Peace


----------



## desertdog (Jan 31, 2014)

nameno said:


> I typed this before & hit cancel it just don't sound real & I didn't take pictures.I had 2 plants 1 bucket got root rot or whatever that slime is.Was going to throw both away,cut it at the top of r/w just stuck it in some water with 10mg of rapid start3 weeks later I put it in a bucket with normal feed.It has started flowering but it's so small I rather have seeds 'cause it's sure tough enough. They live in spite of what we do.Peace


When I did hydro and got the rot I just pulled out the brown dead shit and soaked in H202 for twenty minutes and ran Hygrozyme in res only for one day and eliminated the problem by reducing pump run time. There is also light bleed into root zone. I found my issues and fixed them early so I got lucky. Then I went into Promix, and now I am trying coco. Sm 90 helps as well on root rot, just clean and rinse in H202 4 mills per gallon then run in Hygrozyme or SM90.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 31, 2014)

desertdog said:


> What I was getting at is that I have never fed a seedling. There is usually enough food to wait three weeks and then I start at 300 ppms. RO water Cal mag, Nitrogen, micro nutes, molases white shark, Pot of Gold, Diamond nectar, silica, and floralicious. So what I am asking is when can you start feeding them? I forgot to mention: humidity 50% temps high72 lows 68 and that low is climbing to 72 some warm days. I hand water unless I am out then I use a res that has gravity flow that has a timer on it that floods the tray every three days. It works great.


Myself, I use MG Moisture Control and MG Perlite from the start, so I usually start feeding about 20-25 days after sprout.


----------



## Johnxnyg (Jan 31, 2014)

One week later I finally have completed this thread! Many great posters! Thanks Del! Thank you all!


----------



## desertdog (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok so here is the update on the Heri-cripples, I decided to go with what I do with clones I gave em calimagic, carboload, silica, florablend and superthrive at 300 ppms the day after I planted them in 2 gallon pots the second day after sprouting and put em under the 1000 watt digilux. If they take this food well I will add more nitro, and micro nutes on next feeding and take em to 400 ppm and then 500 then at three weeks flush and transition into flower food. Giving them any bud blaster is going to be scetchy considering it is 0-57-45. It is so damn concentrated a teaspoon is 350 ppms in two gallons. I will have to make it and dilute it with more water and then add the other goodies. The flowering pineapple in the background is for ornamental decoration only as I am trying to keep it real with the 12/12 from seed to finish lol. Pics coming soon thanks everybody for the past posts I found what I needed today and applied my experience with what I found and I think it is going to go well. You can find both strains at Woodhorse or Meduser.ca if you want info on the strains. They were both seed plants that were bred for the project. Next I will feminize the strain so the 12/12 will be all girls. Seeds always do better than clones IMO. Cheers


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 31, 2014)

desertdog said:


> Ok so here is the update on the Heri-cripples, I decided to go with what I do with clones I gave em calimagic, carboload, silica, florablend and superthrive at 300 ppms the day after I planted them in 2 gallon pots the second day after sprouting and put em under the 1000 watt digilux. If they take this food well I will add more nitro, and micro nutes on next feeding and take em to 400 ppm and then 500 then at three weeks flush and transition into flower food. Giving them any bud blaster is going to be scetchy considering it is 0-57-45. It is so damn concentrated a teaspoon is 350 ppms in two gallons. I will have to make it and dilute it with more water and then add the other goodies. The flowering pineapple in the background is for ornamental decoration only as I am trying to keep it real with the 12/12 from seed to finish lol. Pics coming soon thanks everybody for the past posts I found what I needed today and applied my experience with what I found and I think it is going to go well. You can find both strains at Woodhorse or Meduser.ca if you want info on the strains. They were both seed plants that were bred for the project. Next I will feminize the strain so the 12/12 will be all girls. Seeds always do better than clones IMO. Cheers


Wow, that's a lot of goodies to be feeding, more than for my liking, but if it works for you, then more power to ya.
I like to keep it simple, and just have a couple things high in P and K for when I need it, and an all purpose fert, that has N in it, and juggle to get what my gals want.


----------



## xp0c (Feb 1, 2014)

Real nice plants Bak! I took a few months off, but I see you have been busy makin buds
I just ordered a few seeds, and they should be here Friday


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 1, 2014)

xp0c said:


> Real nice plants Bak! I took a few months off, but I see you have been busy makin buds
> I just ordered a few seeds, and they should be here Friday


Sounds good man.
Great to have ya back.


----------



## Reklaw (Feb 2, 2014)

some nice 12/12s

i myself are gonna be throwing some beans in 12/12/ ill keep progress how its goes on my journal soon.... 

i have 8 GDP waiting to be sexed then the goiing 12/12


----------



## xp0c (Feb 2, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> Sounds good man.
> Great to have ya back.


Thanks man, I can't wait to get started. lol


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 2, 2014)

Feb 2, just cut the top cola from Blueberry #2.
18.6g wet wt.View attachment 2982714
.
View attachment 2982713


----------



## xp0c (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice bud, and nice lighter too. lol


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 3, 2014)

xp0c said:


> Nice bud, and nice lighter too. lol


Thanks bro.


----------



## dlftmyers (Feb 3, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> Feb 2, just cut the top cola from Blueberry #2.
> 18.6g wet wt.View attachment 2982714
> .
> View attachment 2982713


 Looking tasty Baka
Nice job my friend


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Feb 3, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> Feb 2, just cut the top cola from Blueberry #2.
> 18.6g wet wt.View attachment 2982714
> .
> View attachment 2982713


Awesome brother...wish we had like buttons ...cuz damn there ain't nothing not to like about that Bak


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Feb 3, 2014)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Bakatare666 again.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 3, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Looking tasty Baka
> Nice job my friend





RIKNSTEIN said:


> Awesome brother...wish we had like buttons ...cuz damn there ain't nothing not to like about that Bak


Thanks guys.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 3, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> Feb 2, just cut the top cola from Blueberry #2.
> 18.6g wet wt.View attachment 2982714
> .
> View attachment 2982713


Nice. Is it done? Or does that blueberry just not have a very tight calyx stricture? Just to me looks like a lot of white pistils that haven't receded back into their calyxes yet. Not hating, looks good and frosty!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 3, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> Looking tasty Baka
> Nice job my friend





Metasynth said:


> Nice. Is it done? Or does that blueberry just not have a very tight calyx stricture? Just to me looks like a lot of white pistils that haven't receded back into their calyxes yet. Not hating, looks good and frosty!


Ya, I probably could have gotten a little more out of it, but I was where I wanted it with the trichs.
It has nice structure, and I'm sure it could have been better if I had less plants to care for (thus a little more room/ light), but it is still crowded in there with the other Berry and the Diesel.


----------



## desertdog (Feb 4, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> Wow, that's a lot of goodies to be feeding, more than for my liking, but if it works for you, then more power to ya.
> I like to keep it simple, and just have a couple things high in P and K for when I need it, and an all purpose fert, that has N in it, and juggle to get what my gals want.


I was surprised to see them take it so well. I am going to run up to 400 ppm this week and then just water for a week and trans into flower. Once I get the second 1000 watt up I will be able to do six on each side in four gallon squares. I just want to see how this goes and if I get what I want this may be the only way I grow from here out. Once flowers set I have bud blaster, snow storm and their crystal stuff along with gravity to push them girls. I think I am going keep the ppms of nutes around 5-600 to make sure I don't slow them down in flower. I will get the 1 week pic up soon. They are week one thurs literally. I popped em planted em and they went right under the triple X with the 1000 digilux. If I had not been able to get my nutes so cheap I would have just used fox farm, but I kept running into stores going out of business. Thanks again.


----------



## Johnxnyg (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok Guys I really did read this thread from start to finish. I am starting four plants, and then once I flip those 4 to 12/12 I am going to be doing 2 more 12/12 from Seed from and then on out so I can keep a perpetual grow going. I just need a few quick questions answered, because reading this thread, there have been two pretty polar views of this. Maybe with enough luck I can get King del's attention for a min. Or one of the other home run hitters in this thread... There are many!

I am going to be going 12/12 for now on, as this is a personal grow and i just want to try as many strains as I can, and have a very vast pallet in the next few years. 
Three questions,

Can I top the 12/12 plants once after the third node to produce 2 colas in the 12/12fs format, or because it does not have enough veg time to recover I should not. (*Those were the two views I have found*)

I know I can scrog and LST, are these two methods to be done without topping and recommended more then topping? (if topping is reccomended at all)

I do not need to have HUGE yields off o these plants but under a 400w Solar Storm (362actual wattage) What yields can i expect ((A ballpark answer is fine)I just want to make sure I will have enough for my self to smoke))

Any advice tips you guys have for a new grower to try (Maybe in an order or easiest things to try and learn for my own) to get great but and a good enough yield for individual smoking? 

Appreciate anything and everything. Thanks guys!


----------



## B166ER420 (Feb 5, 2014)

Johnxnyg said:


> Can I top the 12/12 plants once after the third node to produce 2 colas in the 12/12fs format, or because it does not have enough veg time to recover I should not. (*Those were the two views I have found*)
> 
> 
> I know I can scrog and LST, are these two methods to be done without topping and recommended more then topping? (if topping is reccomended at all)
> ...


I would not recommend topping....unless you get a fast growing strain.12/12 from seed plants will start to flower in 3 weeks+/-.Topping would just stunt growth.

There won't be enough veg time for a scrog,but a sog or some lst can be useful.

With that 362 solar storm using 3g containers I would expect no less than 1.5z per.

My tips are...
To use as big a container as possible.
Use a mixed spectrum of veg lights until stretch is over,then switch to a mixed spectrum of flowering lights.

Hope I helped,GOOD LUCK!


----------



## blazingrngras (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello ive been a member here for 2.5ish years. Just a few newbie 12/12 question. On the dual light spectrum i have a 600w currently running on 450w, when would the best time be to introduce the blue(250ish watt) my beautiful gals are 2.5week of pistil and production a grand total of 6.5 weeks along
And the second question is i have a stativa pheno and indica pheno from same plant i didnt grow. So how long does total flower time on average last. Could the stativa go a true 14 weeks or is that cut in 1/2 . Bagseed.hydro 5 gal res


----------



## B166ER420 (Feb 5, 2014)

blazingrngras said:


> Hello ive been a member here for 2.5ish years. Just a few newbie 12/12 question. On the dual light spectrum i have a 600w currently running on 450w, when would the best time be to introduce the blue(250ish watt) my beautiful gals are 2.5week of pistil and production a grand total of 6.5 weeks along
> And the second question is i have a stativa pheno and indica pheno from same plant i didnt grow. So how long does total flower time on average last. Could the stativa go a true 14 weeks or is that cut in 1/2 . Bagseed.hydro 5 gal res




1st question..."when would the best time be to introduce the blue(250w-ish...light)?"
Well your time for that is long gone....imo you should have used the blue 250-ish with the 600 on half power for the first 4 weeks.
Blue spectrum is for veg stage,red spectrum is for flowering.

2nd question..."so how long does total flower time on average last?"
I would expect at least 10 weeks on the indica and 14 weeks for the sativa...BUT it's all genetics


----------



## blazingrngras (Feb 5, 2014)

Okay. Perfect thank you for your input. The dual spec i kinda new i f'd but thanks for the words of grace. And for flower times i guess i should be thankful for a long run!


----------



## desertdog (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok I checked the Heri-Cripples last night and did not pay attention to the calendar. I fed them at 400ppm and today they look great. I only wish I had put them under 5500k cfl's where I used to start my clones. Oh well they are fine and about 16 inches from the digilux 1000 and two 300 k cfl's in flower room. They are getting floralicious, micro nutes from gen hydro, silica, Ca +, great white, carboload, pot of gold, rapid start, flora blend, Diamond nectar and a tad of nitro. There seem to be two different phenos showing small with narrow leaves and large with fat round cabbage type leaves. The large plants are almost three times the size of the smaller ones and they sprouted on the same day so this should be interesting. I will pull one back as soon as sex shows to make it the feminizer for the next round of beans so all will be girls from the jump. I will try to get the pics up tomorrow. I finally got some decent pics so tell me what ya think. I noticed that some people start the beans in party cups then when sex shows the girls go into the biger pots. I don't dig that so I just figured I will save the dirt for the next girl. Transplanting while in transition did not appeal to me. Making the next round Fembots will eliminate that BS anyway. I may not get any boys seeing how the temps never went over 74 in germ, and less now. The high is 72 low 68. The next feeding will be a transition feeding with a little flower power 450ppms to 500. I am trying to get to 800 ppms by week 5 so I can give them the whole food basket. If they take it I wont push further than 900 unless they tell me they want it lol.


----------



## desertdog (Feb 7, 2014)

This is my first run at myself. I am using 2 gallon square pots with promix. I popped em in rapid rooters planted em then the next day fed em at 300 ppms. They liked it so much I boosted em to 450 five days later and they are doing great. My food was Ca Mg +, silica, floralicious, Carboload, pot of gold, great white in the soil, and diamond nectar. Not really food, but that is what I did. The next feeding I added flora micro. On the next feeding they will get a little nitro. I am using a 100 watt digilux at about 16 inches away. I am using my own breeders Herijuana x Crippleberry Heri-cripple. Both Indicas I hope this helps. Be slow with the nitogen seedlings flame out fast. The stuff I use has some in it and they love what I am doing. Big pots=big plants so don't scimp. Also germ then plant in permanent pot. Why slow them down by transplanting a plant that is still a baby and going through transition at the same time. Every stress=less.


----------



## nameno (Feb 8, 2014)

Good Morning hsf,heck Good Morning All! May buds overtake the grow rooms today!


edit: Johnny 1 thing I wish I had done that is very simple,
Take notes,I can't remember much anymore.
Too many concusions.I wish I had written everything down or hired a sexatary.lol


----------



## desertdog (Feb 8, 2014)

OK, this eight days from germ. With Heri-cripple.


----------



## Mukky400 (Feb 9, 2014)

So I have read oh so much of this thread and love it oh so much.


I have one 4x2x7 tent with a 400w hps/mh light, fan and filter as well, I plan on going 12/12 with some feminized barneys farm blue cheese. I plan on growing in coco, and using mostly hesi nutes right now. 4 should fit nicely in this tent, correct?


After my tax return comes back, im looking at another identical setup to run some tga subcool jock horror. Anyone grown this strain 12/12?

I might make a cab with a 150 watt cfl for seedlings as well. Im aiming for 2 oz per plant, I believe I can accomplish that.


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 10, 2014)

nice 1st post welcome! do it to it and make sure to keep reading and taking notes from some of your favorite threads!


----------



## desertdog (Feb 10, 2014)

The pics kind of suck but I am still figuring out how it works. I will get some better shots soon.


----------



## starcraftguy1988 (Feb 11, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> Alpha Blue 110 days old.View attachment 2976462
> .
> View attachment 2976465
> .
> ...


That SFV OG lookss increddible. envious.


----------



## Dr.J20 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey guys, so i've got a ton of headband seeds from a buddy that i've tried to run 12/12 in party cups w/100% perlite and hempy style. I don't want to try that again, i'd rather just use my own well cooked super soil and modified 2L containers. I have a 4x2x6 tent that i want to run these headband seeds in under 420w induction plus another 432w PAR T5 for side lighting. How many do you think i could reasonably do 12/12 from seed in that space?
This wouldn't be starting until june or so, but i just wanted to get my thoughts going on this...what do you think, 8-9 plants?
thanks everybody!
be easy


----------



## Dabolili (Feb 13, 2014)

*
Hi everyone . This is my first try at 12/12fs .
Pic1 : White Widow X Amnesia Haze on the left ( sos freebie - fem ) and Master Kush on the right ( Nirvana - reg ) 
Pic2 : Master Kush on the bottom . WW x Amnesia up top 
MK is a couple of days older . little over a month from sprouting . Don't remember exactly 
Soil : FFOF

*


----------



## desertdog (Feb 13, 2014)

Ok the Heri x Cripples are now 17 days from germ they have first leaf and first set of leaves with 3 and one is a four leaf mutation with leaf two and three joined in the middle, clover eh? lol. I have the ppms up to 550 they are three inches tall and the leaves are three inches long. I have been pinching stems daily and they are getting hard. The node stack is short, not even an inch. One of them I thought died because all it grew was two seed leaves, but now two stubs are coming out the top of the tiny shit. If it grows two mains I will let it do it's thing. I am hoping to see sex soon, and I expect a lot of girls even though they are slammed with a load of red and orange from the digilux and the 300k fill lights. Temps never got over 74. I hope to get one male, but if I don't then one gets femmed for the third round.


----------



## desertdog (Feb 14, 2014)

If anyone has any interest in this strain please let me know I would be more than happy to share everything I am doing. I am not the best communicator so take it in stride I will never put anyone down or criticize. Everything I have learned came from books and the internet, but no hands on with another person and I am getting better as I go because of what I read and see here and my books. The Medical Marijuana bible by George Cervantes is a damn good source to start from. The only thing I did not see in that book was building feeding profiles, just some from nute makers. Anyhow the specifics in this grow should work well with the Herijuana or the Crippleberry. I feed the regular Crippleberry, and the male Heri the same veg food profile. I never got a female out of the Heri, all boys hot summer in germ closet. The crips were 50/50. The seeds were more than reasonable and the Crip grows a fat long main.


----------



## Spanky's Monkey (Feb 14, 2014)

Here's my first 12/12 venture. Both are 38 days in and 19 days since they both showed pistils. They are my 3rd Grow.


----------



## NaturalWorksOrganics (Feb 14, 2014)

Spanky's Monkey said:


> Here's my first 12/12 venture. Both are 38 days in and 19 days since they both showed pistils. They are my 3rd Grow.


Looks like they are a little over-watered and quite stretchy? What are you using for lights?


----------



## desertdog (Feb 15, 2014)

Ok here is the crew Heri - Cripple 18 or 19 days from germ and some pineapple treats. You cant see the nodes underneath, but they have a node at the base of stem, one forming in the middle and the one on top. I have been pinching stems to force them to give up more nodes and it works. They are about 3 inches tall except the midget. The pots are 7"x7" so that gives you an idea of how big the leaves are. On two of them the leaves are almost 4" now. The mutant is second one from left bottom row. My little good luck charm, boy is that one fat. They look droopy because I took the pics just before the lights came on. Once lights are on they stand right up. I am now starting to flood them in between food to get the stems fatter and move more water. I do that once a week until they can take more. They will not have any side branches so they mimic a conifer. Water up water down and a lot of it. Once in flower I will take clones because flowered clones make wicked beasts. 550 ppms, 50% humidity H L 35% Temps H 72 L 68 Nitro is 30% Cal mg 30% of food profile. Superthrive, Silica Blast, Floralicious plus, flora blend, Rapid start, Great white in promix, and in food every week, Carboload, Molasses, Flora Micro, Pot of Gold, and Humbolt part A or veg. I think they like it.


----------



## GreenSanta (Feb 16, 2014)

My SpacePussy F3s in my buddy's crawl space. We pulled all the males and are left with 47 females ( I think we pulled close to 30 males )


----------



## Dr.J20 (Feb 16, 2014)

GreenSanta said:


> My SpacePussy F3s in my buddy's crawl space. We pulled all the males and are left with 47 females ( I think we pulled close to 30 males )
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996548View attachment 2996549View attachment 2996550


Nice work Mr.Kringle!


----------



## Mukky400 (Feb 16, 2014)

Think 5 plants will fit and grow well in a 2x4 area under 250w of mh for the veg stage and 400w of hps for flowering, all in 2 gallon pots of coco with hesi/canna nutes? Im totally doubling down, I need to buy another 2x4x5 tent and run two identical rooms. 10 at a time!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 16, 2014)

Howdy y'all!!! I finished most of my first 12/12fs run, and was lucky to average a whopping .5 zip a pot  I put them each through a transplant when stretch started, supper cropped, lollipopped, you name it. My first run was 2 and 3 gal pots. My current run's in 5 gal and about 50% bigger, even with all the training. My next batch will sprout in 5's with no training. I might lollipop. Any suggestions on training, transplanting, etc? Thanks in advance y'all.


----------



## bluehawaii (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello allyou daylight to dawners. I have finally finished reading this fine thread init's entirety. Half wat through I joined to see the pictures and I have somepraise to heap upon some of you people.

del66666 mate yr a ledge (aussie for legend) I bacically have copied what youhave done to get started in this caper.

I was an old school outdoor grower for about 15 years in the tropics(Australia). Of course the strains are much more advanced from my simple dayswhen we gave local names to accidentally bred strains like &#8220;RYHO&#8221; and &#8220;velour&#8221;so I really have the plant Biology pretty much dialed and of course, the bugsare crazy when yr out in the weather.
RecentlyI became geographically challenged and have found the need to retreat into thesanctity of an enclosed space to grow. 
So Ifound this thread and started a read&#8217;n . The knowledge in all of these pages isquite amazing and I would like to thank all of you guys and girls for being socool in contributing in an honest and forthright fashion. To me, it was soinformative I don&#8217;t really even have a question&#8230;I built a cab used some of myseeds followed del66666 nutes in canna coco and &#8230;its been a POP. Itsoutstanding! I am only growing for myself and my lovely lady so we don&#8217;t needmuch (4 elbows if Im forced to goshopping) so this method is absolutely spot on.
Thisthread over the last 2 weeks has given myself and my lady so much knowledge andmany laughs. She says the internet is pure evil but you guys and gals are anexception. We laughed ourselves sick when some guy came in an bagged it back onpage ???? and you guys all dealt with him in a funny and non violent way we dugthat. 
So to allof you guys cheers Manz del66666 and gawd sooooo many others cool ridebrothers. If I need any knowledge Ill be a knockin on da door.
Rock On 12/12


----------



## bluehawaii (Feb 17, 2014)

^^^ Geez people I am sorry that the above is so hard to read and punctuated like an Emu on Crack but I wrote it in a word doc and I guess the pasting doesn't cut it well.

Anyway you get my drift....I hope!

Cheers


----------



## Kratose (Feb 17, 2014)

Good to see the 12/12 from seed thread is still going. I been MIA for about a year so I wasn't sure it was still around. 

Its nice to be back.


----------



## KineBoisin420 (Feb 17, 2014)

I just literally found this thread, and am very interested in the 12/12 process. I'm trying my 1st round of 12/12FS over in the Party Cup Comp thread, so I'll get a good introduction there. But I'm definitely intrigued with it. I like growing out my regular medicinal CBD-rich strains, but that being said, I have a bit of a connoisseurs taste, and like variety. So adding a few 12/12FS could keep me trying different strains while keeping my regular rotation of med-strains going.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 17, 2014)

KineBoisin420 said:


> I just literally found this thread, and am very interested in the 12/12 process. I'm trying my 1st round of 12/12FS over in the Party Cup Comp thread, so I'll get a good introduction there. But I'm definitely intrigued with it. I like growing out my regular medicinal CBD-rich strains, but that being said, I have a bit of a connoisseurs taste, and like variety. So adding a few 12/12FS could keep me trying different strains while keeping my regular rotation of med-strains going.


I'm watching you  You'll love 12fs. More room for a variety of strains, good for breeding, you still get a 3-4 week veg IME, and it's quick! Just do a SOG style with 2' trees. I made the mistake of up-potting and supercropping. Next time I'll just roll all natural and start in big pot.


----------



## Mukky400 (Feb 22, 2014)

Im thinking about putting a 2014 blackstar 240 on both sides of my 2x4 with the 400w hps in the middle... led side lighting with that extra UV is sure to pump that resin. Think ill only have the leds on when flowering...

With hash bomb and my fancy expensive ph pen on its way, cant wait to get those seeds in the coco. Got a fem strawberry blue seed, and 2 hawaiian skunk haze. All my hesi nutes came the other day as well. I really hope I can drag at least 6 ounces on my first grow with this setup, ive been reading so much.

Ive pretty much notepadded all the useful things del and others have to say.


----------



## desertdog (Feb 24, 2014)

I am now seeing the ladies and the gents. Looks like it will be 50/50. Should have started under the 5500k flouros, oh well I am still happy. The small one is fem and two of the largest plants are Fem and they are beasts that love to feed. Food is up to 650ppms and climbing. Feeding every three days now, soon every two days. Peace


----------



## Silika420 (Feb 26, 2014)

Nice plants. Im starting 12/12 for the first time. Can I use Cfls?


----------



## wilsonlovesgunja (Feb 26, 2014)

Anyone here from aus?


----------



## Scroga (Feb 26, 2014)

Try the aussie growers thread mate.


----------



## B166ER420 (Feb 26, 2014)

Silika420 said:


> Nice plants. Im starting 12/12 for the first time. Can I use Cfls?







Lol...yes you can use cfls!Ive been using cfls for about 3yrs.
Due to site issues I'm not able to post any pics now......maybe later if you'd like.peace


----------



## desertdog (Feb 27, 2014)

desertdog said:


> I am now seeing the ladies and the gents. Looks like it will be 50/50. Should have started under the 5500k flouros, oh well I am still happy. The small one is fem and two of the largest plants are Fem and they are beasts that love to feed. Food is up to 650ppms and climbing. Feeding every three days now, soon every two days. Peace


I now have food up 750 ppms still every three days so far, and adding worm casting teas with some goodies. Now that the sex is showing I was expecting the flowering to get busy, they really haven't formed any bud yet. Is this normal ? The sex showed on one last week and the rest followed each day. The plants totally went 50/50 and they are looking great. This cross is turning out to be a keeper.


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 1, 2014)

seems like 12/12 from seed is the way to go if you're limited to space/amount of plants you're allowed to grow. does anyone here know which strains respond best to 12/12 and which don't? also, has anyone tried cloning from 12/12, how'd that go?


----------



## midgetaus (Mar 1, 2014)

this thread is awesome... 

Going to try some 12/12 just for fun... Be happy with a oz per plant... 6 plants at a time... 12 week turnaround...


----------



## GreenSanta (Mar 1, 2014)

TibetanBowl said:


> seems like 12/12 from seed is the way to go if you're limited to space/amount of plants you're allowed to grow. does anyone here know which strains respond best to 12/12 and which don't? also, has anyone tried cloning from 12/12, how'd that go?


hybrids and sativas, avoid pure indicas unless you pack em very tight, they usually stay very short. I helped my buddy and things are going so well we ran out of room in the small space, plants can get quite big 12/12 from seed. I posted a pics on this thread of this current grow and we have been fighting for the last 2 weeks because plants are 6'' from the lights and keep stretching like mad .. it's a jungle ... it went too well!


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 1, 2014)

Cant believe...after all these ears i am just now thinking about 1212! I just harvested a plant that i lstd, dwcd, pcpd, etc....for what? I got some good bud but took a LONG vegimatate. AND all that crap weed i use to grow? You meen to tell me, i could have grown 20 in little pots of coco and?....BAM ALL FREAKING HEADIES. This is great. I have been so focused on my HYDRO dinero grow, that i havent broadened my horizons in any other way. I just flowered with a MH and had my best harvest, btw.


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey green santa, how big?


----------



## nameno (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey Charleston,you have had some good looking plants,I want to ask you about the fort.
Was it called that at one time or is it just a typo with the p?


----------



## giggywatts (Mar 2, 2014)

GreenSanta said:


> hybrids and sativas, avoid pure indicas unless you pack em very tight, they usually stay very short. I helped my buddy and things are going so well we ran out of room in the small space, plants can get quite big 12/12 from seed. I posted a pics on this thread of this current grow and we have been fighting for the last 2 weeks because plants are 6'' from the lights and keep stretching like mad .. it's a jungle ... it went too well!



that may explain why my plants stayed on the small side. i also thought it was from the cold ass weather we have had. i got a kush that is only about 9" tall and my other two are about 11" and 12". while indoors i have them under a 100 watt hps, 4 55 watt cfls and i'm adding 2 20 watt led floods today, if the weather is good i put them outside to soak up some sunlight. last weeks pics.
kush






this is one i breed and mom was heavy indica. i called mom pink.






this is some really good bagseed called special? i do know i had a 1/2 oz bud with a shit load of seeds. i had tried this one 12/12 before and it was i that had the problems, not the plants it was my indoor learning curve and first indoor grow with girls. they did great outdoors last summer.


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 2, 2014)

Namino...lol, no i just typed pcpd because of all the other acronyms i was spittin.


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 2, 2014)

GreenSanta said:


> hybrids and sativas, avoid pure indicas unless you pack em very tight, they usually stay very short. I helped my buddy and things are going so well we ran out of room in the small space, plants can get quite big 12/12 from seed. I posted a pics on this thread of this current grow and we have been fighting for the last 2 weeks because plants are 6'' from the lights and keep stretching like mad .. it's a jungle ... it went too well!


yea, i've seen all kinds of pictures where they stretch out like crazy! and the colas are fat as hell. gotta love it! saw where someone had to go back to 400 from 600 because they were growing too fast and kept reaching the lights after multiple adjustments.


----------



## GreenSanta (Mar 2, 2014)

well sorry for reposting this old video of mine but every once in a while I feel like it might help some of you guys.

everything is 12/12 from seed, the very last plant in the video is Agent Orange 5.5 oz 12/12 from seed

[video=youtube;c-_yHBHupCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-_yHBHupCs[/video]


----------



## youknowthekid! (Mar 2, 2014)

GreenSanta said:


> well sorry for reposting this old video of mine but every once in a while I feel like it might help some of you guys.
> 
> everything is 12/12 from seed, the very last plant in the video is Agent Orange 5.5 oz 12/12 from seed
> 
> [video=youtube;c-_yHBHupCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-_yHBHupCs[/video]


Green you got awesome results with LED man, but the thing is, how much did you spent on all those chips? I want LED to beast it out so bad! But it doesn't do it like HPS. Sure you could go 1000w of LED and get mmmmmm 70% or so of what an HPS 1000 would pop out, but 1000w of LED is like $2000-$4000 depending on quality!!


----------



## youknowthekid! (Mar 2, 2014)

*Question*

I could run House & Garden through 3 gal coco pots, have 9 girls in a 3x3 configuration below a powerful 600 and get 3oz per plant?? Is that what this thread is suggesting?

If so I'm down to try. The lucky number seems to be 1lb per 600, but this method suggests I could grab over 1.5lb in that meter of premium light w/o using any advanced growing methods.


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 2, 2014)

youknowthekid! said:


> *Question*
> 
> I could run House & Garden through 3 gal coco pots, have 9 girls in a 3x3 configuration below a powerful 600 and get 3oz per plant?? Is that what this thread is suggesting?
> 
> If so I'm down to try. The lucky number seems to be 1lb per 600, but this method suggests I could grab over 1.5lb in that meter of premium light w/o using any advanced growing methods.


H ang g, co co or canna, woul love it. You could do an ebbflow with a bunh of little co co.

I am sold on aqua flakes


----------



## GreenSanta (Mar 2, 2014)

youknowthekid! said:


> Green you got awesome results with LED man, but the thing is, how much did you spent on all those chips? I want LED to beast it out so bad! But it doesn't do it like HPS. Sure you could go 1000w of LED and get mmmmmm 70% or so of what an HPS 1000 would pop out, but 1000w of LED is like $2000-$4000 depending on quality!!


I got my first LEDs at a discount price for having a journal, afterward I did pay full price for a couple units (1500$ for a 600w, times 3), but the best units I have have never failed me (I did have to fix the first expensive fixture I ever bought, today actually!! it didnt cost me anything only time) and if they work as advertised, I won't have to spend money on lighting for well over 10 years. It's been around 2 years I think for most of my lights. The 3 Area51 I have are still working 100% I really think these lights will go forever. And they don't lose intensity so you never have to worry that your bulbs are on their way.

these 2 plants WERE NOT GROWN 12/12 from seed but they were small clone when they went in the budding room, 100% LED grown, I chopped them today 
View attachment 3011410View attachment 3011411View attachment 3011412View attachment 3011413


----------



## jointed (Mar 2, 2014)

Damn GS that's the strongest statement I've seen yet as to why one would want to use led lights. They look bomb as hell!! The first and third pics are kickin chicken...lol


----------



## youknowthekid! (Mar 3, 2014)

I'll say one thing. LED's do generally produce much frostier nugs. I hope to incorporate them with HID one day


----------



## jointed (Mar 3, 2014)

Yeah the proof is 3 posts up


----------



## nickelz419 (Mar 4, 2014)

i need some help here on what to expect and do. i feel i should prolly thin out the tub.. i vegged seedlings for 14 days and am starting 12-12 today. i planted them around the edge of a tub in TLO soil. in the corner of my tent with a 250w vert over the tub. i plan on training them outwards. well heres some pic... hopefully.


----------



## Breezy mL (Mar 4, 2014)

Has anyone have any experience cloning a seed poped and 12/12 from start?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 4, 2014)

jointed said:


> Yeah the proof is 3 posts up


Prosperian also does some kickin shit with LED's!


----------



## flamingo24 (Mar 5, 2014)

Someone had some extra rooted clones so he gave me one and this is her 16 days in flowering straight from cutting.


----------



## jointed (Mar 5, 2014)

flamingo24 said:


> someone had some extra rooted clones so he gave me one and this is her 16 days in flowering straight from cutting.


nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## flamingo24 (Mar 6, 2014)

jointed said:


> nice!!!!!!!!


Thank you thank you. I'm really surprised with her growth!!


----------



## B166ER420 (Mar 15, 2014)

Couple pics from my cfl 12/12fs.......
View attachment 3023606View attachment 3023607View attachment 3023612
View attachment 3023620View attachment 3023622


----------



## Spliffer1 (Mar 16, 2014)

I can't believe I haven't found this thread sooner! I have a limited space, and believe I would fare better with several smaller plants, rather than 1 or 2 larger plants, as I'm only using 1- 400 mh/hps.
I'm going to get some clones of one of the cheeze breeds, and put them straight into 12/12.
My question is- what's the smallest pot size I can use- start to finish? I'm hoping to get as many as possible under my light in a SOG, and pot size will be a determining factor.
Though I haven't read all 1450 pgs, I must say I'm impressed with how helpful everyone has been on this thread- without all the condescending and smart assed replies that seem to prevail throughout the rest of the forum!
THANKS!!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 16, 2014)

This is an interesting question. It is, to some degree, breed dependent, 
as some breeds suffer from tight quarters more than others.

...but I have seen decent results grown in a beer cup.

I think that a 1 gallon smart pot would make a decent, and small, plant.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Spliffer1 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks, JD! 
That confirms what he has been telling me, he's also using 1 gal., and producing some rockin' ganj
Makes sense that it would depend on the breed. Longer flowering strains would probably need more root space.
These are said to finish in around 55 days- we'll see!
Thanks man!


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Mar 16, 2014)

scuba.420 said:


> i want a bubblebomb seed think he would send me one .. ?


His bubble bomb is now being sold by BOMB SEEDS. big ups to DEL!!


----------



## Mukky400 (Mar 16, 2014)

Wish I could get it regular. No use for fem seeds.


----------



## snoyl (Mar 19, 2014)

johnnyseed412 said:


> His bubble bomb is now being sold by BOMB SEEDS. big ups to DEL!!


How cool is that!So del now has his own seed company or does this other company just sell his seeds for him?Either way,big respect to del!Heres my 12/12 fs-Big thanks to del for influencing me!


----------



## Mukky400 (Mar 21, 2014)

Im starting to think hash bomb is too indica for this to yield well. Im gonna use coco with hesi under 600w hps, thoughts?


----------



## snoyl (Mar 21, 2014)

Heres my 12/12fs ladies-Exodus Cheese,grown in soil under a 600w.Thing is, these are supposed to be the same strain.If I hadnt grown them myself Id have thought someone was pulling my pisser lol seriously though check the difference


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 21, 2014)

One on the left is certainly not exodus. These GHS genetics by any chance?


----------



## Dabolili (Mar 21, 2014)

How's everyone doing ? man this thread stays busy  little update on my first try with 12/12fs. I have 2 plants that are about 2 months old . 

 White Widow x Amnesia Haze
 Master Kush
I don't have any threads going so I'm going to keep posting in here until they're done


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Mar 23, 2014)

Mukky400 said:


> Im starting to think hash bomb is too indica for this to yield well. Im gonna use coco with hesi under 600w hps, thoughts?


Indica has something to do with harvest??? All I grow is indica and ive always yielded over 2.5 in 3 gallon pots. Is that too "small" Of A Harvest?


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Mar 23, 2014)

snoyl said:


> How cool is that!So del now has his own seed company or does this other company just sell his seeds for him?Either way,big respect to del!Heres my 12/12 fs-View attachment 3027859Big thanks to del for influencing me!


Bomb seeds been around fir a while. Its just his strain. He probably has a growers contract with them.


----------



## nameno (Mar 23, 2014)

Ya'll read back a few pages and Dell tells what happened,it's been awhile and I'm not going to try to quote him slack as my mem is.


----------



## Mukky400 (Mar 23, 2014)

johnnyseed412 said:


> Indica has something to do with harvest??? All I grow is indica and ive always yielded over 2.5 in 3 gallon pots. Is that too "small" Of A Harvest?


It certainly isnt. Ive just read the same statement from del and others that some indicas dont like 12/12fs as much and dont get as big. Though it is reassuring that you dont seem to have a problem with it.


----------



## flamingo24 (Mar 23, 2014)

12-12 from seed. Unknown bag seed. Threw it my room to fill some holes since we will be moving in June, I'm hoping to sneak another small harvest in. Planted in roots organic soil with supersoil layered on the bottom. Just water so far. Lst one time very early


----------



## EpicAhren (Mar 23, 2014)

dammnn looks nice, how long does it take start to finish with the 12/12 technique?


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Mar 23, 2014)

EpicAhren said:


> dammnn looks nice, how long does it take start to finish with the 12/12 technique?


Really depends on how sativa or indica Dominate it is


----------



## EpicAhren (Mar 24, 2014)

well what's the diffirence between flowering those two in a 12/12 situation?


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 24, 2014)

simply no veg is the difference. flowering time of strain varies but you can harvest a little more frequently due to lack of veg time.


----------



## EpicAhren (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice, I'm trying this


----------



## Dabolili (Mar 30, 2014)

View attachment 3038379
View attachment 3038380


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 30, 2014)

Has anyone grown an auto with 12/12?


----------



## Spanky's Monkey (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a 12/12 auto going right now 25 days in flower.


----------



## HighLife4Me (Mar 31, 2014)

I only grow with the 12/12 cycle. I try to stay away from autos but i have grown some freebee's. As long as you give them sufficient light and nutes there wont be a big difference. My last auto i grew was a nyc diesel auto. Trying to find the pictures, they are somewhere on this site. Anyways, it got 43" tall and harvest 73g dried from her. Reason i stay away from them is potency. At least from my experience my photoperoid plants come out more potent even under 12/12 from seed. I have only ran 6 or 7 autos so i cant say for sure. 

Using PromixBX w/25%perlite added (making it HP pertty much) 4gal pots MG 7-7-7 african violet(base/micro) molasses GH FloraBloom and Superthrive gets me 70g-100g per plant dried under 12/12 using 600w hps 200w of cfls.





edit: had to take a quick pic.


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 31, 2014)

Spanky's Monkey said:


> I have a 12/12 auto going right now 25 days in flower.


Thats awesome i was wondering cuz I have a bagseed 3 weeks into flower and I started one of my blue mystic autos in a party cuz under my 250w HPS I wanted to try and see if it could grow under 12/12. This thread is awesome and will support my test to try and grow under it. Do you have any pictures of it?


----------



## HighLife4Me (Mar 31, 2014)

Added thought. I would not recommend breeding using the 12/12 cycle or cloning. once i start crossbreeding i will have a veg room for sure. U can breed under 12/12 but personally i think it can degrade the genetics.


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 31, 2014)

HighLife4Me said:


> I only grow with the 12/12 cycle. I try to stay away from autos but i have grown some freebee's. As long as you give them sufficient light and nutes there wont be a big difference. My last auto i grew was a nyc diesel auto. Trying to find the pictures, they are somewhere on this site. Anyways, it got 43" tall and harvest 73g dried from her. Reason i stay away from them is potency. At least from my experience my photoperoid plants come out more potent even under 12/12 from seed. I have only ran 6 or 7 autos so i cant say for sure.
> 
> Using PromixBX w/25%perlite added (making it HP pertty much) 4gal pots MG 7-7-7 african violet(base/micro) molasses GH FloraBloom and Superthrive gets me 70g-100g per plant dried under 12/12 using 600w hps 200w of cfls.
> 
> ...


Dude that's awesome, I'm gunna keep going on my 12/12 blue mystic auto from seed than I was about to make a lil veg box for it and got to 18/6 but I'll try 12/12 and see what happens. Ya I've read they're not as potent as normal photos but still pretty good. Awesome picture man. Thanks for in the info in doing this didn't think people did this ans I can't believe I didn't ever see this thread b4 haha. Do they grow slower under 12/12? Cuz my blue mystic auto is 17 days old and still pretty small ill post a pic of it later once I'm off work.


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 31, 2014)

HighLife4Me said:


> Added thought. I would not recommend breeding using the 12/12 cycle or cloning. once i start crossbreeding i will have a veg room for sure. U can breed under 12/12 but personally i think it can possibly degrade the genetics.


That makes sense I won't be breeding just growing, im on my first grow it's unknown and it's finally starting to show some bud sites so I'm stoked on that.


----------



## HighLife4Me (Mar 31, 2014)

nvhak49 said:


> That makes sense I won't be breeding just growing, im on my first grow it's unknown and it's finally starting to show some bud sites so I'm stoked on that.


Awesome man  Best of luck. I cant say this enough; Cannabis is the most beautiful plant on the earth.


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks man!!No it really is a beautiful plant and it's diff story when it's ur own plant and can actually look at it and enjoy it, and all the amazing benifits from it it's a amazing plant! How old is that plant in the pic u took?


----------



## HighLife4Me (Mar 31, 2014)

nvhak49 said:


> Thanks man!!No it really is a beautiful plant and it's diff story when it's ur own plant and can actually look at it and enjoy it, and all the amazing benifits from it it's a amazing plant! How old is that plant in the pic u took?


GHS kalashnikova shes at day 76. Ill harvest her around day 95-100. This is the second kalashnikova i have grown, its a great strain. Potency im guessing 10%-12% THC Not the strongest strain so, personally i would not recommend it.


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh got ya, have u ever grown or tried blue mystic, I've heard it's a delicate strain but I read all of that after I already got the seeds but it came with 10 freebies Unknown but hey they were free haha.


----------



## HighLife4Me (Mar 31, 2014)

No . I have't tried any seeds from Nirvana yet. Keep us updated. I would like to see how it turns out.


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 31, 2014)

HighLife4Me said:


> No . I have't tried any seeds from Nirvana yet. Keep us updated. I would like to see how it turns out.


Oh ok ya I will for sure, question, when you did auto when did you start adding nutes? I'm growing it in coco/perlite, and under my 250w HPS?


----------



## shadyslater (Mar 31, 2014)

hey guys im wondering what you guys under 600w hps's are getting yield and hight wise.
im running cfl#s atm and getting pretty consitant height around a 2 feet and yielding anywhere from 1z to 3z
just looking for input


----------



## HighLife4Me (Mar 31, 2014)

nvhak49 said:


> Oh ok ya I will for sure, question, when you did auto when did you start adding nutes? I'm growing it in coco/perlite, and under my 250w HPS?


I use FOFF soil for the first four weeks. So, dont need to add any nutes. I never tried using coco i heard it retains more salt so definitely flush her out after every few feedings in the later stage of growth.. I have had good results in normal potting soil running a 500ppm solution the first four weeks.


----------



## HighLife4Me (Mar 31, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> hey guys im wondering what you guys under 600w hps's are getting yield and hight wise.
> im running cfl#s atm and getting pretty consitant height around a 2 feet and yielding anywhere from 1z to 3z
> just looking for input


3zips dried with some cfls is some serious bud and some serious cfls. For me switching to hps from cfls tripled my results. Its not even fair to compare them in my opinion. I average 70g-100g per plant. i think the most i harvested at one time was about 260g under a 600w and 200w of cfls.

U should go for the 600w HPS you will love it i promise.


----------



## shadyslater (Mar 31, 2014)

Cheers guy. I've been messin with soil to get the basics down (2years lol) i tripled my yield 12/12fs in coir recently.


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 31, 2014)

HighLife4Me said:


> I use FOFF soil for the first four weeks. So, dont need to add any nutes. I never tried using coco i heard it retains more salt so definitely flush her out after every few feedings in the later stage of growth.. I have had good results in normal potting soil running a 500ppm solution the first four weeks.


 no ya I've heard they retain salts too, so I'll be flushing just pure pH'ed water every few feeds. On my next grow after I harvest these two plants I might do soil and see how it goes. But I gotta get some grows under my belt first cuz I'd like to go organic but I gotta get some grows under my belt. My big plant is in a bubbleponic system with GH flora trio nutes it's going really well and drinking the water like crazy. Exchanging my 250w out for a 400 I bought it a few weeks ago so I can still exchange and up grade. It'll be here next week!


----------



## HighLife4Me (Mar 31, 2014)

Sweet.  Growing in coco will break you in right i think. If you do go to soil. Please for the love of god use promix or heat treat your own potting soil. I wish someone would have slapped me and told me that when i started. I just posted on a thread about bugs. Looking back i had some hard times with aphids and gnats. If youre growing inside with soil or coco even, u will have a problem at some point. So i stress the fact of heat treating soil before you bring it in or use promix or hydro.


----------



## shadyslater (Mar 31, 2014)

Lol yh i had all the bug problems too in soil as soon as i tried coco no more bugs lol. Id stick with it just for this reason. 

So how tall do your 12/12fs plants end up?


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 31, 2014)

So guys that have been growing like this for a while what is the average yield? Sorry if it was already answered but this thread is a monster.


----------



## HighLife4Me (Mar 31, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> Lol yh i had all the bug problems too in soil as soon as i tried coco no more bugs lol. Id stick with it just for this reason.
> 
> So how tall do your 12/12fs plants end up?


35"-50" 5gal pots. Short answer. There are so many factors. I have had large plants and small ones under 12/12. Also had small and large ones vegging for 6 weeks. To me it seems like the size of the pot is more important when u want a larger plant. But it all depends on how the previous plant was grown. I think vegging promotes better overall health and potency and of course max's out the size. 12/12 is good for your average home grower you can grow really great and potent plants using 12/12 and save a butt load on electric costs. But if budzz are your business i would suggest to stick with vegging.


----------



## HighLife4Me (Mar 31, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> So guys that have been growing like this for a while what is the average yield? Sorry if it was already answered but this thread is a monster.


70g-100g per plant 4-5gal pots 600w hps 200w cfls.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 31, 2014)

HighLife4Me said:


> 70g-100g per plant 4-5gal pots 600w hps 200w cfls.


What strains are you running?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## HighLife4Me (Mar 31, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> What strains are you running?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


 nice .. OMG what am i running. Ok here it is. I only have 1 flowering atm it will be chopped down in a few weeks GHS Kalashnikova. Ok that said i had two recent orders from tude and one was the birthday promo. Have 3 GHS bubba Kush plants 2 weeks old. Will be planting 9 tomorrow and will run them under 18/6 for 6 weeks. And i should mention im a strain whore. 9 will be, [GHS Super Lemon Haze, Lemon Skunk, White Rino] [G13] Pineapple Express, Gingabud] [Dinafem Cheese] [TH Seeds Critical HOG][Sensi seeds super skunk]{HS Green Crack]

I know GHS gets a bad rap but i love their strains. Also grown a lot of G13. Looking forward to Cali Conneciton GSC i have a couple reg seeds.hoping for a male.  

Have to shout out to Black Skull Seeds. Their Bubble bud and Jack Herer are great.


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 31, 2014)

HighLife4Me said:


> Sweet.  Growing in coco will break you in right i think. If you do go to soil. Please for the love of god use promix or heat treat your own potting soil. I wish someone would have slapped me and told me that when i started. I just posted on a thread about bugs. Looking back i had some hard times with aphids and gnats. If youre growing inside with soil or coco even, u will have a problem at some point. So i stress the fact of heat treating soil before you bring it in or use promix or hydro.


Ha ya that makes sense I wouldn't use soil from outside but I've heard good things about promix I actually have a buddy that is growing in promix and loves it so I'll probably go that route once I go soil. What's the big diff in guys growing in soil rather than coco or water? The naturalness of it?


----------



## HighLife4Me (Mar 31, 2014)

I heard people say that there's more crystal production but that's relative. I cant honestly speculate on coco to much, have not put to much time in researching it. Some people swear by it. I think the medium picks the grower. People like it because it works well for them. Soil,soiless,hydro and coco are capable of growing the finest weed.


----------



## HighLife4Me (Mar 31, 2014)

O yea speaking of pro mix.. I ordered three more 3.8cuft promixBX bundles from amazon.( don't get prime shiping for amazon you wont stop ordering stuff) Will be delivered tomorrow morning. Poor UPS guy


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 31, 2014)

Ya I've heard the same too with coco but I thought I'd give it a try and flush it out from time to time so it doesn't load up with salts but I'll be careful and if I don't like it I'll go with promix, either way I want to try out the smart smart pots I bought the bubbleponic system is sweet but the tub I have it in is like 16" tall so if I went coco or soil I could have an extra 16" probably not that much a lot more than what I have now cuz I only have a 4ft tall tent. So I need the extra room specially with the 400w hps. I have my current plant FIMed and LST'd so it's short but really bushy. 

Heres my plant not the most current pic but I'll take some tomorrow..


----------



## HighLife4Me (Apr 1, 2014)

Good shit man. She looks great.


----------



## Mukky400 (Apr 9, 2014)

So i only have about 3 solid feet of room from the glass on the aircooled reflector to the top of the pot. Should I start plants with it dimmed, and go to 100% when they start to flower, or 600 watts all the way through?


----------



## desertdog (Apr 9, 2014)

desertdog said:


> I now have food up 750 ppms still every three days so far, and adding worm casting teas with some goodies. Now that the sex is showing I was expecting the flowering to get busy, they really haven't formed any bud yet. Is this normal ? The sex showed on one last week and the rest followed each day. The plants totally went 50/50 and they are looking great. This cross is turning out to be a keeper.


I increased food to 1550 ppms and still taking bat-worm cast teas as well. I am changing the name to High Roller Cush. This shit is bad ass.


----------



## nameno (Apr 17, 2014)

shadyslater said:


> hey guys im wondering what you guys under 600w hps's are getting yield and hight wise.
> im running cfl#s atm and getting pretty consitant height around a 2 feet and yielding anywhere from 1z to 3z
> just looking for input


I usually get those numbers the last 2 grows I have screwed things up & got less.I'm running 600w hps. Lucas formula.I was trying for four.


----------



## m4j20 (Apr 17, 2014)

how long into 12/12 fs does it take for flowers to show? roughly


----------



## B166ER420 (Apr 17, 2014)

Three to four weeks...some sooner,some later.....roughly


----------



## m4j20 (Apr 17, 2014)

whats the soonest and longest anyones had


----------



## B166ER420 (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't know about everyone else but in my case,growing non-fem mexibrick seed....I've had some finish in 77 days and others take over 100 days to finish


----------



## m4j20 (Apr 18, 2014)

i meant to show buds. hope what i have doesnt take over 100 days. im impatient as all hell


----------



## del66666 (May 2, 2014)

johnnyseed412 said:


> His bubble bomb is now being sold by BOMB SEEDS. big ups to DEL!!


Well that's a nice thought but Im afraid the bubble bomb that bomb seeds are selling is their own thc bomb x bubblegum creation, but I did my cross long before they did theirs. Not likely to be the same bud as mine but I have bought some to see how different they are.


----------



## del66666 (May 2, 2014)

Hello to all you wonderful 12-12 from seed growers, looks like I have a few pages of thread to catch up on.The site looks completely different from the last time I visited, less cluttered cleaner look.
Nice to see the thread still jogging along.
Did a few new crosses but I haven't tested them yet, I keep meaning to but so far just haven't managed to find the time. I made bubblebomb x bubblebomb, bubblebomb x thc bomb, bubblebomb x kiwi and bubblebomb x high tension.


----------



## johnnyseed412 (May 2, 2014)

Sucks. Thought it was ur creation for sure

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nickelz419 (May 3, 2014)

yo del66666 I have some I vegged for 14 days and am almost done with week 9 of 12-12. I know its not 12-12 from seed but has to be similar. just want to get an idea of how long these might take since i havent grown from seed at all. I will be doing 12-12 from seed from here on out along with a few clones here and there. I was wondering what is your average number of 12-12 days for a plant to finish? thanks bud..


----------



## glockdoc (May 6, 2014)

what you need tested DEL?!?! us, your people, will help!!


----------



## shadyslater (May 6, 2014)

@ nickelz 12-12 from seed is a light cyclr of 12 on 12 off from seed bro if you give em 2 weeks of 18-6 or any other veg schedule its not 12-12fs brother. 
Peace


----------



## desertdog (May 8, 2014)

Mine were a new cross but they took 3 weeks and 3 days before a flower appeared. That is from a one inch germ to flower showing. One of them took over 4 weeks and that is under 12/12 the whole time. They have been flowering since week 2-4 Feb. and still have not gone amber. A very long flowering Indica. I don't know if it is because of the 12/12 or it is a new cross, but I like it. Each strain is different so I am trying it on a clone next to see what happens. I have extra space so this experiment will continue.


----------



## desertdog (May 8, 2014)

m4j20 said:


> how long into 12/12 fs does it take for flowers to show? roughly


Mine took 3-4 weeks, boys first and one girl then all boys and at week 4-5 the rest of the ladies under 1000 watt digilux, and lumatek ballast, and three 2700 K 65 watt bulbs. This is a cross of Herijuana and Crippleberry both from Canada.


----------



## m4j20 (May 8, 2014)

desertdog said:


> Mine took 3-4 weeks, boys first and one girl then all boys and at week 4-5 the rest of the ladies under 1000 watt digilux, and lumatek ballast, and three 2700 K 65 watt bulbs. This is a cross of Herijuana and Crippleberry both from Canada.


ok. my ladies just started to flower last week. time frame wise was about 5.5 weeks with a repot @ 2-3 weeks. i had 3 plants that had pollen balls and buds @ 2-2.5 weeks too. but i put em down the garbage disposal haha.


----------



## desertdog (May 8, 2014)

Well I was going to post pics but the new format has me stumped. It tells me my file does not have an allowed extension. Whatever that means. any thoughts anyone?


----------



## desertdog (May 9, 2014)

Ok, here is Heri-Crip aka HRC I flowered these girls 12 weeks from set of flowers. These pics are of my favorite plant in three 2 gallon pots. I fed these girls a lot and they just kept wanting more. This one has close to to 2 Z's. That is a can of febreeze in the pic. This girl makes nice flowers. I think I aged a little waiting for this snail net I am on. The breeder, I call greaser is next. She is funky purple and fox tailed. I hope her beans spread the love.

.


----------



## indicat33 (May 14, 2014)

Very Nice Job del66666 ! How did you get those buds soo FAT?!?


----------



## indicat33 (May 14, 2014)

My Speed Haze (ssh x j.herer) grown 12/12 from seed, about 30 days in. 3> 65w CFL's is all I could fit into my space effectively but the plants seem to be thriving ok. Peace _~


----------



## Orlando bloom (May 14, 2014)

f»»k me 576 pages ive read took me a week lol ..am doing 12/12 for sure.i have 8 autos on the go now 2 are ready in two weeks then two weeks after that 2 more are ready an so on..its my first grow got pics on here....anyway when i take first two down am putting 8 fem seeds there in the space then going 12/12 will my autos still grow? .evey time i take a auto ill fill gab with fem seeds till i have just 12/12s in my tent happy days ..pics to come .....thanks del66666 you are the man ...


----------



## Orlando bloom (May 14, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> View attachment 3152949 My Speed Haze (ssh x j.herer) grown 12/12 from seed, about 30 days in. 3> 65w CFL's is all I could fit into my space effectively but the plants seem to be thriving ok. Peace _~


 looking good them m8


----------



## Orlando bloom (May 14, 2014)

Johnxnyg said:


> One week later I finally have completed this thread! Many great posters! Thanks Del! Thank you all!


 me two long read that ..


----------



## indicat33 (May 14, 2014)

One main cola is 10-12" Long and the rest are not far behind. Not bad for some small watt CFL's


----------



## indicat33 (May 15, 2014)

A Speed Haze cola, a bit early picked because I'm sick of buying mid-grade so this is a very Nice change. A quick-dried sample smells sweet n' sour and packs a potent heady buzz. Fuck buying, gonna keep growing


----------



## indicat33 (May 15, 2014)

-Now hanging upside-down in a warm, ventilated spot  Can't wait for a nice cure.. That sweet n' sour haze taste and smell. Deliciously intoxicating <> <>


----------



## Orlando bloom (May 16, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> View attachment 3153408 One main cola is 10-12" Long and the rest are not far behind. Not bad for some small watt CFL's


 not bad at all m8 ..


----------



## Orlando bloom (May 16, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> View attachment 3153412 A Speed Haze cola, a bit early picked because I'm sick of buying mid-grade so this is a very Nice change. A quick-dried sample smells sweet n' sour and packs a potent heady buzz. Fuck buying, gonna keep growing


 very nice ..


----------



## indicat33 (May 16, 2014)

Thanks bro, I have come to realize CFL's definately have their place in the growroom. With enough Lumens, it can be done  Peace-


----------



## Bobo Zion (Jun 6, 2014)

del66666 said:


> took a few pics tonight so here we gothis is where they start off under a 250 watt envirolite, the bigger ones are northern lights and grapefruit and the smaller are bubblebombs and royal hash


Greetings
What size pots do you use?


----------



## sm0keyrich510 (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm considering an attempt of 12/12 from seed. May do 24/0 or 20/4 for at least the first wk or so since they can't flower till at least a week n a half/2 weeks.

I have a 600w hps ....what size pots and how many would be best for my 600w...

I have tons of old seeds that i should burn through and it seems like a great way to do it plus have a big variety of buds

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 6, 2014)

sm0keyrich510 said:


> I'm considering an attempt of 12/12 from seed. May do 24/0 or 20/4 for at least the first wk or so since they can't flower till at least a week n a half/2 weeks.


That's not 12/12 from seed..........just sayin'.





Edit:Mine take about 4 weeks until pistils show ,12/12fs


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 7, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> View attachment 3153412 A Speed Haze cola, a bit early picked because I'm sick of buying mid-grade so this is a very Nice change. A quick-dried sample smells sweet n' sour and packs a potent heady buzz. Fuck buying, gonna keep growing


great post bro. very truthful!

you might prefer the early picked buds compared to what the breeders calling for or even from what we learned about harvesting on trics and pistils and such..its all preference; but taste and alot of other things can change in between a week or 2 

All in all great run bro keep them coming


----------



## indicat33 (Jun 7, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> great post bro. very truthful!
> 
> you might prefer the early picked buds compared to what the breeders calling for or even from what we learned about harvesting on trics and pistils and such..its all preference; but taste and alot of other things can change in between a week or 2
> 
> All in all great run bro keep them coming


Thanks doc, Glad you enjoyed my posts  Got a new garden going.. not much but it will be soon!


----------



## indicat33 (Jun 7, 2014)

Bobo Zion said:


> Greetings
> What size pots do you use?


just some 5" square pots, because i have very little space. I have 6 plants in a plastic kitty-litter tub. I bottom-water often and they are thriving in this environment. Wish I had more space.


----------



## indicat33 (Jun 7, 2014)

Some good bag-seedlings going (gonna show sex in about 2 wks) and a fem Sensi Seeds' Super Skunk on the right, about 3 weeks into bud. Smells like the Lovliest Kush Indica, and is already Full of Trichomes !! Timer is always on 12/12


----------



## Bobo Zion (Jun 7, 2014)

ndicat33 said:


> View attachment 3173250 Some good bag-seedlings going (gonna show sex in about 2 wks) and a fem Sensi Seeds' Super Skunk on the right, about 3 weeks into bud. Smells like the Lovliest Kush Indica, and is already Full of Trichomes !! Timer is always on 12/12


Thanks
Do you use only cfls?
If so whats the wattage?


----------



## indicat33 (Jun 7, 2014)

Bobo Zion said:


> Thanks
> Do you use only cfls?
> If so whats the wattage?


Yea, i use only 3/65w 2700k CFL's (inside Lg. clamp-lamp reflectors).


----------



## Bobo Zion (Jun 7, 2014)

[QUOTEIindicat33, post: 10581442, member: 420160"]Yea, i use only 3/65w 2700k CFL's (inside Lg. clamp-lamp reflectors).[/QUOTE]
Cool, I am about to give this 12/12 grow a try.


----------



## indicat33 (Jun 7, 2014)

It's easy- Just set your timer to 12/12 and plant seeds (i like to germ them 1-st).
They will show sex @ about 15-20 days old. They will be anywhere from 4-8" (or more, depending on strain). I use fish emulsion during veg. Seedlings will be showing pistils (or balls) near the top nodes. I transplant only females from 16oz. party cups to 5" square containers at this point, then flower till finished, using "Orchid Bloom" with a 10-14 day flush @ the end.
I used to use a 250w hps (seen in background), but my ballast is fried now, so i switched to cfls


----------



## Bobo Zion (Jun 7, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> It's easy-questiont your timer to 12/12 and plant seeds (i like to germ them 1-st).
> They will show sex @ about 15-20 days old. They will be anywhere from 4-8" (or more, depending on strain). I use fish emulsion during veg. Seedlings will be showing pistils (or balls) near the top nodes. I transplant only females from 16oz. party cups to 5" square containers at this point, then flower till finished, using "Orchid Bloom" with a 10-14 day flush @ the end.
> I used to use a 250w hps (seen in background), but my ballast is fried now, so i switched to cfls


How long would you say it takes for the entire grow? Another question, when you say flushing for 10-14 days does that mean you water everyday for that time period (10-14 days)?


----------



## indicat33 (Jun 7, 2014)

Bobo Zion said:


> How long would you say it takes for the entire grow? Another question, when you say flushing for 10-14 days does that mean you water everyday for that time period (10-14 days)?


About 80-95 days for entire grow. Sometimes a little less, sometimes more, depending on strain. When i flush, i water from above, and let the plants soak up the run-off. I use this method the entire grow, with the only difference being pure water during flush. Water as needed, when your containers are on the dry side. Repeat for 10-14 days (last 4-5 days) being totally dry. You don't want all that moisture in your buds when you harvest. Peace-


----------



## badass954 (Jun 9, 2014)

hello everyone hopes all goin well does anyone know what breeder of orange bud del used to get 2oz in 11week?? cheers p


----------



## Ducky112 (Jun 10, 2014)

awesome page, whats peoples experience with 12/12 from clone? read a lot that saliva dom strains are best for 12/12 all the way?


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 10, 2014)

Ducky112 said:


> awesome page, whats peoples experience with 12/12 from clone? read a lot that saliva dom strains are best for 12/12 all the way?


I have had better experience 12/12 from seed than 12/12 from clone. My question for you is are you planning on any veg time or just straight from the cube/cloner into your medium and rollin? When I don't get the roots a good start the plants don't produce as much.


----------



## Ducky112 (Jun 11, 2014)

Behind Dark Clouds said:


> I have had better experience 12/12 from seed than 12/12 from clone. My question for you is are you planning on any veg time or just straight from the cube/cloner into your medium and rollin? When I don't get the roots a good start the plants don't produce as much.


i was tempted to let them veg for a while under the 400 and when they get to the 6th node take it down to the second node again so i get 4 main colas and just budding them from there bro  whats your thoughts on that?


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 11, 2014)

Ducky112 said:


> i was tempted to let them veg for a while under the 400 and when they get to the 6th node take it down to the second node again so i get 4 main colas and just budding them from there bro  whats your thoughts on that?


Be careful, I let mine veg too long and now I have my plants 5' tall and growing into the lights. They are LEDS so it doesn't exactly char them but it does give them a bleached tip. Which means the whole run for me is a waste as I deal with a collective.

more smokes for me n moms though.


----------



## Bobo Zion (Jun 18, 2014)

First time growing.
12/12 from seed.
Regular bag seed.
150hps
Broke soil 6/9/2014
Green thumb soil (true value store)
Wish me luck, will keep y'all posted


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 18, 2014)

Bobo Zion said:


> First time growing.
> 12/12 from seed.
> Regular bag seed.
> 150hps
> ...


Good luck,bobo!.
You probably know this already but.....

A couple cfls for the first few weeks would be fine,instead of the hps the whole way..use the 6500k or 5000k at first,they promote leaf growth and help keep stretch to a minimum.Do you have a fan in there?It will strengthen/thicken that stem up.....again,good luck


----------



## Bobo Zion (Jun 18, 2014)

B166ER420 said:


> Good luck,bobo!.
> You probably know this already but.....
> 
> A couple cfls for the first few weeks would be fine,instead of the hps the whole way..use the 6500k or 5000k at first,they promote leaf growth and help keep stretch to a minimum.Do you have a fan in there?It will strengthen/thicken that stem up.....again,good luck


Thanks,
I will try out the cfls and yes i have a fan blowing downward over the hps.


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 18, 2014)

Bobo Zion said:


> Thanks,
> I will try out the cfls and yes i have a fan blowing downward over the hps.


Are you blowing bulb heat downward? I put my fans on the floor pointed up to blow the bulbs heat away from the plants.Fresh air intake at the bottom 
,exhaust hot air out the top.


----------



## Bobo Zion (Jun 18, 2014)

B166ER420 said:


> Are you blowing bulb heat downward? I put my fans on the floor pointed up to blow the bulbs heat away from the plants.Fresh air intake at the bottom
> ,exhaust hot air out the top.





B166ER420 said:


> Are you blowing bulb heat downward? I put my fans on the floor pointed up to blow the bulbs heat away from the plants.Fresh air intake at the bottom
> ,exhaust hot air out the top.


Your right, it is bulb heat im blowing downward.
Thanks for pointing that out I will put the fan down on the floor.


----------



## B166ER420 (Jun 18, 2014)

Your welcome bro.I'm here to help as best as I can


----------



## Ducky112 (Jun 20, 2014)

ah yeah I'm prone to verging them a little too long too, i like big monster plants in 80L buckets normally, only issue i having recently is getting nice tight nugz  quality of the smoke is amazing i just want super tight buds lol.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 20, 2014)

Going to be joining the 12/12 soon... Converting my veg space into a 12/12 flowering space... I have way too many good seeds to try out!

Going to be with 2 2x4x5 tents both on 12/12. One with 400w and the other 600w.... One more regular cycle. Just waiting for the carbon filter for the veg room

The 400w will be for clones and seedlings. The 600w will try to just keep the 30+ day old from seed plants. 1 gallon containers in the 600w and 5.5 inch square containers for the clone room.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 22, 2014)

Hey Folk's, not been in or around for a bit, but got 2 different Dog's going 12/12 i thought i'd drop in with

This one is known as the ( Scottie Dog pheno ) Ive 3 going atm with this being the 12/12

This is another Dog out the 2010 seed's 12/12 


Peace


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 22, 2014)

del66666 said:


> Hello to all you wonderful 12-12 from seed growers, looks like I have a few pages of thread to catch up on.The site looks completely different from the last time I visited, less cluttered cleaner look.
> Nice to see the thread still jogging along.
> Did a few new crosses but I haven't tested them yet, I keep meaning to but so far just haven't managed to find the time. I made bubblebomb x bubblebomb, bubblebomb x thc bomb, bubblebomb x kiwi and bubblebomb x high tension.


Did anyone see that? "The Man"....."The Legend"......the creator of BubbleBomb...del66666!!!!!!!...in da house!!.....The reason I started on the "TRUE" 12/12 from seed style.....some 4 yrs ago! Good to see ya Del, and TY for all the 12/12 info you have offered here in the past and in the future! 

Warrior


----------



## Mcoocoo (Jun 22, 2014)

I don't mean to just jump in here like this, but I am new here and just started 12 12 from seed and using Nectar for the Gods Nutrients, my first grow ever. Plants are exactly 1 month old today, and I never expected them to be so big and bushy at this point. 12 12 form seed is such a space saver, and I love the results I have seen from others so far.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 23, 2014)

one month, bush and bigger than you expected, Any pic's ?


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 23, 2014)

As big and bushy as a pot plant! lol


----------



## Mcoocoo (Jun 23, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey Folk's, not been in or around for a bit, but got 2 different Dog's going 12/12 i thought i'd drop in with
> 
> This one is known as the ( Scottie Dog pheno ) Ive 3 going atm with this being the 12/12
> View attachment 3186030
> ...





Cindyguygrower said:


> one month, bush and bigger than you expected, Any pic's ?


 I have no photos yet, I will post some once I can distinguish if they are male or female.


----------



## Bobo Zion (Jun 23, 2014)

Thats a nice looking plant.
Do you use the molasses in your feedings?
If so when/how often?


Warriorbuds said:


> View attachment 3186565  As big and bushy as a pot plant! lol


----------



## Bobo Zion (Jun 23, 2014)

Day 15
12/12 FS
Regular bag seed.


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 23, 2014)

Bobo Zion said:


> Thats a nice looking plant.
> Do you use the molasses in your feedings?
> If so when/how often?


Thanks for the compliment! 

Actually...its one of the less impressive yielding plants, but (that pheno) was a great smoker......I actually only use the molasses in Bloom, however I do know a fella who uses with every watering, and is very successful....The key is too use Brer Rabbit brand of blackstrap as its filled with calcium, magnesium and all the other great things, our plants love, and the amts are sick in that Molasses....I like it too enhance smell in the plant.....The difficult part is that this brand is only offered in the 50 states and not too the North....so I have a friend from the US ship too me up here. Gl my friend! And that strain in the pic was Soma's G13 Haze x NYC Diesel.....One of my personal faves, even though..you need to auction off your first born to be able to afford them anymore(seeds)...GL my friend! 

Too answer question....for me....every watering in bloom cycle the Blackstrap(Brer) is added...I don't measure....I would say I use maybe a teaspoon a Gallon?.


----------



## Bobo Zion (Jun 30, 2014)

Well looks like I have to start over, it was a male plant.... But a friend of mine who recently came back from a trip to Ethiopia brought me back a few seeds (not sure what strain, let's just call them Ethiopian bag seed lol) which I germinated and broke soil 6/23/2014.
Hope I get a female this time.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 30, 2014)

hey folk's, just in to drop my 12/12 snap's, i was never a fan of flowering seed's strait out the dirt but these 2 might have changed my mind!
2 Dog's, first is my keeper's selfie's, ive got 3 going atm, and already seen out a few with no issue's
 
I found this in the first seed i tried, and got a handful of seed's out the maiden, the trait cloned out first generation and this is from the resulting seed's out her.

This is a different Dog from the same seed batch, grow's a little different and has a sweeter smell so far:

I had some feeding issues as you can see but nothing these mean girl's can't handle.

Got a few other going, Southern Charm, Deep Purple Querkle and some new seedling's of new stock


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey Del, i read every page on this thread man, and ive just gotta say awesome! I even made a profile on here just s i could view your pics and reply to this thread. Just started my 12/12 from seed after seeing these results. Fantastic job man.


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 24, 2014)

Heres a pic of my current batch in 12?12 under a 400watt hps. In my lighthouse hydroponic griw tent (4x7x


----------



## del66666 (Jul 25, 2014)

This is Bubblebomb but not the Bomb seeds version..


----------



## del66666 (Jul 25, 2014)

Just thought I would add that the bubblebomb in the picture above was grown in coco in a 3 litre pot and using a 1000 watt dual spec hps.


----------



## del66666 (Jul 25, 2014)

MrBlazington said:


> Hey Del, i read every page on this thread man, and ive just gotta say awesome! I even made a profile on here just s i could view your pics and reply to this thread. Just started my 12/12 from seed after seeing these results. Fantastic job man.


Cheers I'm happy to see you are giving it a go, I'm sure you won't be disappointed with the results.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 25, 2014)

MrBlazington said:


> Heres a pic of my current batch in 12?12 under a 400watt hps. In my lighthouse hydroponic griw tent (4x7xView attachment 3212165


Dang man, i know its hard to know, but what do you expect to yield from that?


----------



## B166ER420 (Jul 25, 2014)

del66666 said:


> Just thought I would add that the bubblebomb in the picture above was grown in coco in a 3 litre pot and using a 1000 watt dual spec hps.


How many plants do you grow under that 1000w?Are you using it full power from seed?or adjustable?


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 25, 2014)

GemuGrows said:


> Dang man, i know its hard to know, but what do you expect to yield from that?


Well im hoping that yield will be atleast 1 ounce per plant. If i get anywhere close to half the awesomeness that is del6666 plants ill be thankful lol


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 27, 2014)

Here are a few shots of the plants this morning,


----------



## giggywatts (Jul 27, 2014)

MrBlazington said:


> Here are a few shots of the plants this morning,


you really need them in their own pots. if you don't have enough room for that many pots, then use 2 or 3 liter soda bottles. you will get more if you do it.


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 27, 2014)

giggywatts said:


> you really need them in their own pots. if you don't have enough room for that many pots, then use 2 or 3 liter soda bottles. you will get more if you do it.


Yea, i know the yeilds if they have there own containers is more. But this is an experimental grow to see how big i can make em. They have more then enough space for roots to grow and thrive.


----------



## giggywatts (Jul 28, 2014)

ok if you say so.


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 28, 2014)

Here are a few shots of the plants this morning. Next pics will be when they show sex.


----------



## budman111 (Jul 28, 2014)

MrBlazington said:


> Here are a few shots of the plants this morning. Next pics will be when they show sex.View attachment 3215001 View attachment 3215002 View attachment 3215005


That's way too many plants in a such a small area.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey haven't seen this thread in a minute. I got ~60 in 24oz party cups. Bout a week old.
I'll let y'all know how it goes. 1k hps. In relatively equal proportions.Cheese, some kind of hazey catpiss thing, chemdawg x blueberry, that x with master kush.


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 28, 2014)

budman111 said:


> That's way too many plants in a such a small area.


I dont think so, remember some will be male.


----------



## Conshroomer (Jul 30, 2014)

12/12 from seed is always a fun and fast way to grow, but I would suggest that for the first 3 weeks of growth you keep the plants under 18/6 because the plant does not actually start to produce bud until it has enough stable vegetative growth to carry those buds. It will allow the process to be even faster and may also help with yield.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 30, 2014)

Conshroomer said:


> 12/12 from seed is always a fun and fast way to grow, but I would suggest that for the first 3 weeks of growth you keep the plants under 18/6 because the plant does not actually start to produce bud until it has enough stable vegetative growth to carry those buds. It will allow the process to be even faster and may also help with yield.


This is what I would personally do if I ever wanted a fast flower from seed regiment, for the exact reasons you stated. 

But I am very fond of the idea of 12/12 from seed, so I appreciate browsing through this thread


----------



## B166ER420 (Jul 30, 2014)

12/12 FROM SEED most of us begin to flower in about 3 weeks +/-....and the plant is done in i've heard of 10 weeks but for me usually 12-14 weeks from seed to harvest with sat dom

Now if you 18/6 for 3 weeks then it will be at least 14 weeks till harvest soooo that kinda defeats the purpose of a quick harvest AND A PERPETUAL 12/12 GROW!!!peace


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 30, 2014)

Yea just like with clines there is a 2 week rooting process.


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 30, 2014)

B166ER420 said:


> 12/12 FROM SEED most of us begin to flower in about 3 weeks +/-....and the plant is done in i've heard of 10 weeks but for me usually 12-14 weeks from seed to harvest with sat dom
> 
> Now if you 18/6 for 3 weeks then it will be at least 14 weeks till harvest soooo that kinda defeats the purpose of a quick harvest AND A PERPETUAL 12/12 GROW!!!peace


Agreed.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 30, 2014)

Conshroomer said:


> 12/12 from seed is always a fun and fast way to grow, but I would suggest that for the first 3 weeks of growth you keep the plants under 18/6 because the plant does not actually start to produce bud until it has enough stable vegetative growth to carry those buds. It will allow the process to be even faster and may also help with yield.


Some people do that, but that isn't 12/12 from seed!


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 30, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Some people do that, but that isn't 12/12 from seed!


This is a true statement^


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 30, 2014)

I think the advantage from 12/12 from seed comes from being able to throw a germinated seed into the flower room at any time. Going perpetual this way is very easy...


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 30, 2014)

When (if at all) can you take a clone from a plant that's in 12/12. Any stage before flower or at all?


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 30, 2014)

MrBlazington said:


> When (if at all) can you take a clone from a plant that's in 12/12. Any stage before flower or at all?


You should be able to clone it at pretty much any time. It might be a little stressed, and might grow a little funky for the first little bit but eventually it should root and veg out


----------



## Bryon240 (Aug 2, 2014)

Bobo Zion said:


> Day 15
> 12/12 FS
> Regular bag seed.


hello B Z could you tell me what medium you grow in.


----------



## nameno (Aug 14, 2014)

My first 12x12 fs was 4 blueberry in 1, 5gl bubbleponics 7wks at the most it
was done,got 4ozs of bud total,I been screwing up ever since.There has been some good ones it's mainly the summer months that get tough for me.It's been easy just leave it 12x12fs,this time I have tried vegging 3wks,2wks,&1wks,I'll see what the outcome is so far I like 12x12fs best.I think I do best following directions seems like the more I think I know the worse I do.


----------



## EpicAhren (Aug 28, 2014)

Spanky's Monkey said:


> I have a 12/12 auto going right now 25 days in flower.


Auto's don't need the 12/12 to flower, your yield with auto's will be much better if you flower them using a 20/4 light schedule! Lots of light, lots of photosynthisisis


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello peeps.
After this year being one big fuck up with powdery mildew destroying my first 2 crops of the year and then white fly destroying my last grow (which I've just binned 10 plants )I'm coming back with all new grow room and back on 12-12.
I want atleast one successful grow his year so hopefully can squeeze it in by Christmas, well that's the plan.
Del I still want a Bubble bomb lol


----------



## hgcacademy (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi guys!

Awesome to see so many people give the 12/12 direct from seed method a try!

It is a wonderful method for easy growing. However, there are still a few things that growers do wrong when growing 12/12 from seed.

With this method the first few weeks as well as the germination stage are crucial to get a decent yield. It is important to germinate directly in the soil and to use a medium to large volume container. There have been yield results up to 100g / 4 ounces in a 11l container. Some tips on the 12/12 method: hgcacademy.com/node/10

It is a very beneficial method when setting up a perpetual growing system. I’d recommend it to all home-growers! Resist the temptation to veg under 18 hrs of light, even for one day!

Grtz!

PS: serial Violator: fight powdry mildew with a combination of milkwater and UVc radiation!


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 24, 2014)

hgcacademy said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Awesome to see so many people give the 12/12 direct from seed method a try!
> 
> ...


Yeah tried that, tried everything, it just kept coming back.


----------



## hgcacademy (Sep 24, 2014)

You must spot the Mildew in an early stage. Also, try to identify the cause. First use a milk water solution, rub it on the entire plant (all the leaves!). Next, UVc radiate when the milk has dried up. The milk will leave a protective barrier on the leave surface. If you don't like to mess around with milk, try neem oil. 
You'll have to radiate daily with the UV, very important! And you'll have to keep it up even when you think the Mildew has gone away. We've tested this on many strains that are sensitive to mildew. Human error is the most common cause of this failing.


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 24, 2014)

I s


hgcacademy said:


> You must spot the Mildew in an early stage. Also, try to identify the cause. First use a milk water solution, rub it on the entire plant (all the leaves!). Next, UVc radiate when the milk has dried up. The milk will leave a protective barrier on the leave surface. If you don't like to mess around with milk, try neem oil.
> You'll have to radiate daily with the UV, very important! And you'll have to keep it up even when you think the Mildew has gone away. We've tested this on many strains that are sensitive to mildew. Human error is the most common cause of this failing.


I sprayed every 4-4 days with the milk,bi carb, oil and soap.
Gave up in the end and chopped early


----------



## hgcacademy (Sep 24, 2014)

I understand you gave up SV. You should not spray, but rub on! What UVc light did you use to radiate the mildew?


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 24, 2014)

Didn't do the uv thing


----------



## nameno (Oct 9, 2014)

Well,I tried that vegging thing,I did not like it
Back to 12x12 for me.
Started a SLH today.Peace


----------



## Javadog (Oct 12, 2014)

Sorry to hear of the difficulties SV.

I bought, and am growing, some Horse-Tail, as I have
read that it makes an effective anti-fungal tea that works
wonders on PM.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Serial Violator (Oct 16, 2014)

Hoping that's all behind me as I have new equipment new room with more space. It's nice being out of a tent.
It was all my own fault as I got slack with keeping the tent clean and not acting as soon as I see something wrong, but no more.


----------



## nameno (Oct 21, 2014)

I hear ya SV! Same here,I started a SLH on oct 9,so far so good.It has been doing like its supposed to,it's still in seedlin room I'll mo0ve it in new room in a couple of days.


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 29, 2014)

What's up guys??Been awhile since I had one 12/12 from seed....it is at day 79 from sprout,i think it's still got a few weeks till chop.peace


----------



## grouch (Oct 29, 2014)

Has anyone had luck using 730nm flower initiators at lights out on 12/12fs?


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Oct 30, 2014)

My Scotts OG beans from Rare Dankness popped today. 7 beans total, we'll see how many are females! 
Anyone have experience with any of the RD strains under 12/12? I have a few 501stOG beans left, but I'd rather save them for a full veg grow if they'll prefer it.


----------



## f1nch (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey. Great Thread btw. I wanna start 12/12fs in a Microbox with 60w diy led. some questions before start.
Is it a good Idea?
Can i Scrog them?
Can i clone easy in the same Microbox?

thx for ur answers


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 10, 2014)

f1nch said:


> Hey. Great Thread btw. I wanna start 12/12fs in a Microbox with 60w diy led. some questions before start.
> Is it a good Idea?
> Can i Scrog them?
> Can i clone easy in the same Microbox?
> ...


Welcome to RIU

Short answers
Yes..yes..and no
Read thru and ask questions in the led sub-section.When cloning you want at least 18 hrs of light.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Nov 11, 2014)

Organic soil mix question: When growing 12 12 from seed, would your soil mix require less N as we're almost completely skipping the veg stage? Would ladies under 12 12 from seed benefit from a higher p and k ratio?


----------



## brimck325 (Nov 11, 2014)

when do most strains show sex going 12-12 from seed, i'm sure it fluctuates but whats average, 3-4 weeks?


----------



## f1nch (Nov 11, 2014)

B166ER420 said:


> Welcome to RIU
> 
> Short answers
> Yes..yes..and no
> Read thru and ask questions in the led sub-section.When cloning you want at least 18 hrs of light.


Ok. Thx for your answer. I thaught so, that cloning will be impossible without a different veg room for a mother. i asked it because i wanna do Rotationgrow in my small box. So i hope for new seeds in my plant to grow in Rotation with then
And i will do LST i think. My Box is not that high. I hope i can handle the plants there^^ But i`ll give it a try.


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 11, 2014)

Midwest Weedist said:


> Organic soil mix question: When growing 12 12 from seed, would your soil mix require less N as we're almost completely skipping the veg stage? Would ladies under 12 12 from seed benefit from a higher p and k ratio?


I like a balanced npk......I use a cheap potting soil from the dollar General,MG works too.Then add perlite and some organic granules,Jobes or espoma 4-4-4.That said all strains are different so i'd recommend doing some experimenting if you are using strains you plan on keeping around.GL




brimck325 said:


> when do most strains show sex going 12-12 from seed, i'm sure it fluctuates but whats average, 3-4 weeks?


YEP!3-4 weeks......BUT I've had some show sex in 14 days,rarely longer than 28 days.GL


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Nov 11, 2014)

I have 7 different Scotts ogs that I may run in different soil mixes to see if there will be a difference. My thinking was that the N in the soil wouldn't get used up as much as the p and k, since the veg period would only technically be from when it popped til the sex shows (Correct?). 
Maybe I'll make a side by side journal if I don't forget.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 11, 2014)

brimck325 said:


> when do most strains show sex going 12-12 from seed, i'm sure it fluctuates but whats average, 3-4 weeks?


All of mine showed sex between 24 and 28 days from sprout.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 11, 2014)

Here is a little shot of my tent...26 plants remaining. Different strains. All 12/12 from seed. Day 50 in flower.


----------



## B166ER420 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Here is a little shot of my tent...26 plants remaining. Different strains. All 12/12 from seed. Day 50 in flower.
> View attachment 3291555


Looks good!!
I seen your thread... 3"x10",4"x12" containers?Pretty small

I had these in solo cups and got 8g avg. per cup...if I remember correctly the biggest weighed 14g....


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 11, 2014)

B166ER420 said:


> Looks good!!
> I seen your thread... 3"x10",4"x12" containers?Pretty small
> 
> I had these in solo cups and got 8g avg. per cup...if I remember correctly the biggest weighed 14g....View attachment 3291561


Woohoo! That is awesome man!!


----------



## CoveredSociety (Dec 11, 2014)

gu


MrBlazington said:


> Here are a few shots of the plants this morning. Next pics will be when they show sex.View attachment 3215001 View attachment 3215002 View attachment 3215005


gunna be a jungle. any more pics?


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Dec 11, 2014)

My scotts og ladies are on their ~43rd day, most showed their sex between 20 and 30 days.  The air planters on the right with 2 ladies in each are my own organic super soil mix. And the other two are a mix of bagged soil and some organic amendments for a small side by side comparison. They're currently between 9 inches and 16 inches. I'm only using a 150 watt hps and a ~50 watt cfl (for my clover planters in the corners of my area).


----------



## Moldy (Dec 11, 2014)

Just popped in to say I have great luck popping seeds in my flower room @ 12/12. Seeds seem more energetic when put in the pot of a flowering plant. I don't even change nutes or watering schedule (moderate bloom formula). They take a beating too. It helps when the seeds are from other grows and not costing anything. After a couple of weeks I transplant and "cheat" by putting them back in veg as I need to main line them before going back to a flower schedule.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Dec 15, 2014)

Here's an update on my Scotts og ladies that I've got in my organic super soil mix. I was not ready for this kind of growth
The one thing I can't figure out though is why I'm seeing a bunch of four blade leaves.. Anyone seen this before? The only thing I can think of is that maybe my mix has too much fulvic acid?


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 15, 2014)

You need more light....
This what it means.
As a general rule, each k of lumens is a blade.
Yiu can go from the single leafed newborn straight to 5 or more then drop it to 3 sets of leaves if yiu like. Blast em and I've gotten 14 off straight Sativa's. Also by the shape and thickness of the leaves I say this. I know an even number of leaves seems unnatural, it isnt

If you do blast em, those deficiencies will become pretty severe...yes you have some


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Dec 15, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> You need more light....
> This what it means.
> As a general rule, each k of lumens is a blade.
> Yiu can go from the single leafed newborn straight to 5 or more then drop it to 3 sets of leaves if yiu like. Blast em and I've gotten 14 off straight Sativa's. Also by the shape and thickness of the leaves I say this. I know an even number of leaves seems unnatural, it isnt
> ...


Can you elaborate a bit? In my experience light doesn't dictate blade numbers. When I first started I had plants with 7+ leaves and I was using less than 150 watts of cfls in a 4x2x5.5 foot space. 
Blast them? As in with light? 
And what deficiencies do you see?!?


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Dec 17, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> You need more light....
> This what it means.
> As a general rule, each k of lumens is a blade.
> Yiu can go from the single leafed newborn straight to 5 or more then drop it to 3 sets of leaves if yiu like. Blast em and I've gotten 14 off straight Sativa's. Also by the shape and thickness of the leaves I say this. I know an even number of leaves seems unnatural, it isnt
> ...


Still see any deficiencies?


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 17, 2014)

Blast them- intensify lighting
CFLs are great...
They're stretching a lot, I don't let nodes get further than a half to 1in. Your at a couple inches.
And yes I still see them. Lower lights or otherwise increase lumens. They'll become exacerbated by the light then hopefully you see them too..


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Dec 17, 2014)

Okay, 


qwizoking said:


> Blast them- intensify lighting
> CFLs are great...
> They're stretching a lot, I don't let nodes get further than a half to 1in. Your at a couple inches.
> And yes I still see them. Lower lights or otherwise increase lumens. They'll become exacerbated by the light then hopefully you see them too..


 Would you mind saying what deficiencies? Because you're the only person who seems to see them. Who cares if they're stretching? They only stretch during dark periods so I don't see how that has anything to do with how many lumens they're getting. And my light stays within 6inch, any closer and they'd fry.


----------



## glockdoc (Dec 19, 2014)

i got some scotts og x docs og beans im going to run on my next go....cant wait


----------



## 12/12 jack (Dec 23, 2014)

Don't know if anyone really uses this thread anymore but here's one of my big bombs day 44 from seed 12/12 from day one of course...


----------



## glockdoc (Dec 24, 2014)

yea.... people still use it


----------



## 12/12 jack (Dec 25, 2014)

A few more of my babies... Day 46


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Dec 26, 2014)

Random question, what's the tallest 12 12 from seed lady you've all grown?


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 26, 2014)

Growing sativa Dom mexibrick weed..I've had one get over 4ft from the floor it was in a 3ltr bottle.I'm sure the pics are way back in this thread


----------



## BeastGrow (Dec 27, 2014)

ECSDH, White Lemon, and Afghan Kush were all tall plants under 12/12


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 27, 2014)

B166ER420 said:


> Growing sativa Dom mexibrick weed..I've had one get over 4ft from the floor it was in a 3ltr bottle.I'm sure the pics are way back in this thread


I went back thru and of course all my pics from before RIU switched formats or whatever are gone,which is why a lot of other members have left to other forums.I had erased all my pics thinking they would be here forever...it really sucks too because there were pics of my first grows 12/12fs.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 27, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> You need more light....
> This what it means.
> As a general rule, each k of lumens is a blade.
> Yiu can go from the single leafed newborn straight to 5 or more then drop it to 3 sets of leaves if yiu like. Blast em and I've gotten 14 off straight Sativa's. Also by the shape and thickness of the leaves I say this. I know an even number of leaves seems unnatural, it isnt
> ...


 i have never heard this each k of lumens is a blade i though gentics were the reasons for different number of blades


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 27, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> i have never heard this each k of lumens is a blade i though gentics were the reasons for different number of blades


I had never heard the k per blade either....I think he talks out his ass sometimes....BUT the number of blades per leaf does increase with better lighting.I know because I can have 9,11....I've even gotten some 13 bladed leaves,but the same plants further away will only produce 5,7 and 9 bladed leaves.I'm sure genetics plays a big part in it too.peace


----------



## firetruckjacklakai (Dec 29, 2014)

My current grow, under 600watt hps in 2x3x5 tent includes 2 fem pineapple chunk, 1 reg skunkage, 1 reg mango tango, 1 fem shoreline, 1 fem starbud, 1 fem Burmese kush 1 fem blueberry headband and 1 fem 707 truth band,also I had a fem critical sensi star that ended up being twins, so 2 of those as well as 2 unknown bag seed and one blue dream. I will be growing in 2 gallon grow bads with ffof soil and ff grow big as needed and will be picking up the ff trio as well.

What do you guys think my potential yield could be?

Also I'll be taking clones from the best ones and starting a sog from clone afterwards.


----------



## B166ER420 (Dec 29, 2014)

firetruckjacklakai said:


> My current grow, under 600watt hps in 2x3x5 tent includes 2 fem pineapple chunk, 1 reg skunkage, 1 reg mango tango, 1 fem shoreline, 1 fem starbud, 1 fem Burmese kush 1 fem blueberry headband and 1 fem 707 truth band,also I had a fem critical sensi star that ended up being twins, so 2 of those as well as 2 unknown bag seed and one blue dream. I will be growing in 2 gallon grow bads with ffof soil and ff grow big as needed and will be picking up the ff trio as well.
> 
> What do you guys think my potential yield could be?
> 
> Also I'll be taking clones from the best ones and starting a sog from clone afterwards.


I would expect no less than 1 z per,that said different strains and environmental conditions give different results but an oz,give or take,per 2g grow bag under 12/12,would be nice.
There's a lot of other factors to consider also,which is sorta why..."What is my yield gonna be?..is a frowned upon question...and some pics would be nice!


----------



## Tiktok (Dec 29, 2014)

12/12 jack said:


> A few more of my babies... Day 46


Hey jack did you top those? How did you get so many colas? I was under the impression that topping 12/12 was not an option. Good looking plant bro!


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 30, 2014)

firetruckjacklakai said:


> My current grow, under 600watt hps in 2x3x5 tent includes 2 fem pineapple chunk, 1 reg skunkage, 1 reg mango tango, 1 fem shoreline, 1 fem starbud, 1 fem Burmese kush 1 fem blueberry headband and 1 fem 707 truth band,also I had a fem critical sensi star that ended up being twins, so 2 of those as well as 2 unknown bag seed and one blue dream. I will be growing in 2 gallon grow bads with ffof soil and ff grow big as needed and will be picking up the ff trio as well.
> 
> What do you guys think my potential yield could be?
> 
> Also I'll be taking clones from the best ones and starting a sog from clone afterwards.


About a pound.


----------



## firetruckjacklakai (Dec 30, 2014)

Yodaweed said:


> About a pound.


That's what I'm hoping for, the 3 bag seed are a couple weeks ahead( couldn't wait for my seeds from attitude so I popped some early) so they were topped at the 4th node so might yield a little more that the others, assuming they're females of course. I'll get some pics up soon and maybe start a grow journal. 

Are any of the strains I have listed good for outdoors? I've got about 70-100 acres to work with this summer and plan to make the best of it. I still have seeds of most of the strains left and will be ordering more sporadically of anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Dec 30, 2014)

Tiktok said:


> Hey jack did you top those? How did you get so many colas? I was under the impression that topping 12/12 was not an option. Good looking plant bro!


No mate I never top under 12/12. All colas created from LST at the right time and obviously had to be on a plant with a certain shape. All I did was give it a 90 degree bend on about day 35 (as had about 8 branches all same length and taller stem). This gave me 8 or so heads and a smaller main cola. Easy to do, just all about timing and having a plant in the right shape.


----------



## 12/12 jack (Dec 30, 2014)

A couple of my babies day 51. Believe it or not these girls can finish anytime between 9-10 weeks from the day they first pop their heads through the coco  
I don't think there's any other method of growing that can achieve this and I always get 1g watt +


----------



## nameno (Dec 30, 2014)

Good Morning 12x12jack,glad to see another 12x12fs grower1 There seems to be a lot of people growing a couple of weeks then start 12x12 and call it 12x12fs. I call BS. I thought I hollered @ you before but can't find it. I went out a while & tried that thing called vegging,I did not like it. I got a few things to finish before I can get all the way in the groove.But my heart is ready.. I don't have any seeds that I consider good 12x12fs candidates so I'll order some,till they get here I'll work with what I have. I'll be trying to up my yield.This feel like home glad to be back,I used to grow dwc just changed over to "hempy",I got a lot to learn
about "hempy"but it is a lot easier.


----------



## nameno (Jan 10, 2015)

Daggum Del what can we do to pick this thread back up?
It is as if it died.
It was at 1 time the most active thread on riu.
Then someone mentioned L/E & everyone left.I am just guessing that's what happened?
Del,Do Something? I don't know what,but something.


----------



## nameno (Jan 10, 2015)

del66666 said:


> pics tonight............


see earlier post Del.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 10, 2015)

Well I was hoping to help...sadly the house doing that run I mentioned was raided. Be about 4 months before I start it up again.
Was glorious though


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 10, 2015)

nameno said:


> Daggum Del what can we do to pick this thread back up?
> It is as if it died.
> It was at 1 time the most active thread on riu.
> Then someone mentioned L/E & everyone left.I am just guessing that's what happened?
> Del,Do Something? I don't know what,but something.


keep posting pics and info!!!


----------



## nameno (Jan 10, 2015)

Here's a pic from a while back that was 12x12FS,bagseed this was when
I first started,things went well for a couple of years.More later.


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 10, 2015)

yea man keep em coming!


----------



## nameno (Jan 10, 2015)

I took pics I was just scared to post them,still scared,even though I grow just 1 at the time. This was another bagseed,bagseed seem to be easy to grow
and then I got some blueberry. I'll see if I have pics of that,blueberry was first,that was maybe my best grow,it sure was easy & fun.


----------



## Danyoojames420 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thinking of trying out 12/12 with a 150 watt hps or cfls in my cab.
How many plants can i grow with this light under 12/12?
The measurements of the cab: 25-3/4"L x 19"W x 35-3/4"H
Heat wont be a problem. Thanks Guys.


----------



## TubePot (Jan 11, 2015)

12/12 jack said:


> A few more of my babies... Day 46


How tall are they???


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 11, 2015)

@Danyoojames420
Ive grown in a very similar 20x26" space. In fact was a doubled up 35 gallon rubbermaid. I used to use about 750 watts of cfl in there. 24, 23 watt bulbs up top and some 42s down low.Switched to a 600 watt cooltube for ease after a while. I liked to end up with 8 females in there and each would give about 2 Oz's.

Only real problem I see, and yes I was growing landrace Sativa's in that space..but all ended up over 4ft despite all my efforts....


----------



## xtranger420 (Jan 11, 2015)

Anyone know of a good strain for 12/12 from seed? I might share some pics of my experiment on this thread, is it safe if I do it from my phone? And also if it's actually worth it with like 20 plants at the time!?


----------



## firetruckjacklakai (Jan 11, 2015)

This is my current grow. 2 pineapple chunk,2 critical sensi star, 1 starbud, 1 shoreline, 1 skunkage, 1 mango tango, 1 bagseed blue dream, 1 Burmese kush,1 grizzly purple kush, 1 blueberry headband, 1 707 truthband. The big one is the bagseed and just started showing preflowers. The skunkage is a male and will be removed and flowered separately so I can make some crosses with the stable skunk#1 in the male( atleast what I'm hoping) . All but the blue dream have been above soil since the 24th of dec give or take a few days for some.


----------



## firetruckjacklakai (Jan 11, 2015)

Forgot to mention everything but the mango and skunkage is fem.


----------



## nameno (Jan 12, 2015)

Looking good !! Had to transplant my dream yesterday the roots
had come on quick!!


----------



## firetruckjacklakai (Jan 12, 2015)

Yea the same with mine, transplanted everything but my skunkage male into 2 gallon grow bags with ff soil


----------



## gordon21 (Jan 13, 2015)

hey im thinking of doing my next couple grows 12/12 from clone dont really mess with seeds anymore. i got 2 1000watts ina 9foot by 11foot room what would be a good number of plants to do?


----------



## B166ER420 (Jan 13, 2015)

gordon21 said:


> hey im thinking of doing my next couple grows 12/12 from clone dont really mess with seeds anymore. i got 2 1000watts ina 9foot by 11foot room what would be a good number of plants to do?


What size containers are you gonna use?...and How many of them could you fit under those lights?
I would use 3g or smaller containers and fit as many as I could and try to get as many colas as I could.
I recently ran 12 cotton candy clones in solo cups under cfls and got over 3 ounces from the 12 cups
So I would assume a better return with hps and bigger containers...lol.GL


----------



## nameno (Jan 14, 2015)

If memory serves me correct people don't hardly get any weight at all with 12x12fc.
I remember on here some years ago,a contest of people going 12x12FS in 16oz cups
some of those shocked me.
You know if you do the clone thing and put it in reveg it should produce then.
I been thinking about it I just cannot figure out how to make it worthwhile.It would beat 
having to order seeds,some strains right when I start getting the hang of the strain
I run out of seeds.
Bigger,you were here for the cup contest,was you not?gordon sounds familiar also.
Let me know how that works out,how 'bout?


----------



## nameno (Jan 14, 2015)

This pic makes it look big,I like it 'cause it looks oily.It was grown in a spot 30"x30"
Grown a while back.


----------



## B166ER420 (Jan 14, 2015)

Yep ,I'm in the solo cup contests....until I winMan I let an outside cotton candy get pollinated by a brickweed skunk...so i now have a shitload of cotton candy x skunk seeds(700 or so).Plenty of seeds for 12/12fs play
The clones were more of a hassle with taking cuttings,domeing them for humidity and waiting for roots.Turn around was a little longer from clone too.I got a little more weight from seed but not much....a couple grams per cup.For me it adds up because I'm doing like 20 cups(seeds/clones) at a time,germed 3weeks apart.


----------



## B166ER420 (Jan 14, 2015)

And @gordon21 keep us updated i'm curious about your results with 2 1k watters blasting 12/12fs.I assume you have a veg light of some sort.That's a lotta light for seedlings


----------



## gordon21 (Jan 14, 2015)

yea i was around for some of the solocup grows that stuff was great i was thinking bout doing like 100 solo cups but too much watering for my taste. but yea ima do either 1 g or 3 g pots an try fitting as many as i can maybe 16 per light would work tho? an yea i use 4 ft t5s for vegging. was doing scrog for past year things got changed so im doing my own thing an trying to produce more faster an we all kno thats 12/12 from seed/clone. ima keep the 2 1000s up high tho so they cover more ground do more plants that way.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 14, 2015)

E="nameno, post: 11216505, member: 347744"]Daggum Del what can we do to pick this thread back up?
It is as if it died.
It was at 1 time the most active thread on riu.
Then someone mentioned L/E & everyone left.I am just guessing that's what happened?
Del,Do Something? I don't know what,but something.[/QUOTE]
Whats


nameno said:


> Daggum Del what can we do to pick this thread back up?
> It is as if it died.
> It was at 1 time the most active thread on riu.
> Then someone mentioned L/E & everyone left.I am just guessing that's what happened?
> Del,Do Something? I don't know what,but something.


Whats L/E?


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 14, 2015)

Question, if you grow 12/12 from seed, do you still give the plant veg nutrients? or just go straight to flowering nutrients? i'm a newbie so thanks in advance.


----------



## B166ER420 (Jan 14, 2015)

Veg nutes till stretch is over and slowly work to a more flowering favorable npk after stretch.

I use Jobes organic 4-4-4 for veg,then a shot of calmag(epsom salt) and molasses when flowering starts if needed.I usually try to ride it out with plain water feedings from there on out.If yellowing gets out of control during flower i use MG 30-10-10


----------



## xtranger420 (Jan 14, 2015)

Devils34 said:


> Question, if you grow 12/12 from seed, do you still give the plant veg nutrients? or just go straight to flowering nutrients? i'm a newbie so thanks in advance.


I usually feed veg nutes till I see pre flowers thats when I hit em with plain water and then start flow nutes.
basically your plant is vegging for like 2 weeks before it finally starts to fully flower!


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 15, 2015)

awesome, thanks!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 15, 2015)

Devils34 said:


> awesome, thanks!


Yep...expect that from the time the seed sprouts to have around 30 or 35 days before you see the 1st pistols so technically they are vegging until then.


----------



## firetruckjacklakai (Jan 15, 2015)

What I would do, get some 1--3 gallon grow bags(square ones) and see how many you can fit


----------



## firetruckjacklakai (Jan 15, 2015)

I h


Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Yep...expect that from the time the seed sprouts to have around 30 or 35 days before you see the 1st pistols so technically they are vegging until then.


ad some strains, grizzly purple kush, Burmese kush, fools gold, and a few others, all showed first pistils at about day 19-21


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 17, 2015)

Nameo. What's L/E.


----------



## firetruckjacklakai (Jan 18, 2015)

Growth is finally taking off after their first watering in 2 gallon bags


----------



## Serial Violator (Jan 20, 2015)

Planted some more seeds today, got a proper mixed bag.18 in total so e fems some regs.
THESE WILL BE 12 12.
N L x Chronic 1 seed
Kiwi skunk 1 seed
Jill bean 2 seeds 
Jedi kush 2 seeds
chocolate heaven 1 seed
exo cheese 1 seed
WW xBB 1 seed
Dogs 2 seeds
Original Amnesia 1 seed
L.S.D 1 seed
White Russian 1 seed
Blue Dream 1 seed
Chernobyl 2 seeds
Super lemon haze 1 seed
All the ones with 2 seeds are regs the rest are female seeds

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/505378-multi-strain-12-12-seed.htm


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 20, 2015)

Serial Violator said:


> Planted some more seeds today, got a proper mixed bag.18 in total so e fems some regs.
> THESE WILL BE 12 12.
> N L x Chronic 1 seed
> Kiwi skunk 1 seed
> ...


 keep us posted!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice Line Up!


----------



## firetruckjacklakai (Jan 21, 2015)

Picture I took when I got home from work, everything is about a month old, +\- about a week for some.


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 21, 2015)

looking good


----------



## nameno (Jan 24, 2015)

Serial Violator said:


> Nameo. What's L/E.


My bad,I thought I had answered,I have been forgetting to click post sometimes.
L/E=Law Enforcement Theres one in your neighborhood!


----------



## nameno (Jan 26, 2015)

Good Morning All!! I hope everyone feels like I do this am......now..the....rest..of the story?
Just guessing the percentage to be 50% of the garden stressed out & grew some nuts.
Most of them were the bagseed I started last.The older ones,the store-bought ones made
it through.Hind sight being my best sight I think I could have saved them with 24hrs dark
period. It was too crowded anyway.I got a blue widow I'll start next.


----------



## nameno (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey Good Morning To Ya!!Wake UP!!
The only thing my girls did last night was get cold,thats
to many days in a row,I gotta put heater closer,it's getting 
in high 50s
Everyone cannot be a lurker or we will not have anything
to lurk at. What did your girls do last night? If you don't know
post a picture and the rest of us will talk about her(tell you what
we think she did) if she caught something or not.


----------



## memnoch (Jan 28, 2015)

Just wanted to stop by and drop a few pics of my wonder woman getting close. Let me know what you think

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## firetruckjacklakai (Jan 30, 2015)

All the mature girls out for watering and re arranging( my space is cramped)


----------



## firetruckjacklakai (Jan 30, 2015)

Here's what I mean by cramped


----------



## memnoch (Jan 30, 2015)

Words can't describe what im feeling. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Blowdatsmoke (Feb 1, 2015)

R.I.P. ol blue


----------



## Mukky400 (Mar 5, 2015)

Anyone do dinafems strawberry cough 12/12 from seed? I havent done 12/12 from seed yet and I have some sativa dominant strains to do it with. Also might throw in a few satellite cindy seeds.

And if I use coco nutes, should 1 gallon pots be fine given a lack of veg time? I grow under a 600w hps in a 5x5 tent. How many plants ya think i can fit that way? 9?


----------



## bryleetch (Mar 5, 2015)

Mukky400 said:


> Anyone do dinafems strawberry cough 12/12 from seed? I havent done 12/12 from seed yet and I have some sativa dominant strains to do it with. Also might throw in a few satellite cindy seeds.
> 
> And if I use coco nutes, should 1 gallon pots be fine given a lack of veg time? I grow under a 600w hps in a 5x5 tent. How many plants ya think i can fit that way? 9?


One was grown in the party cup comp a couple ones back and did quite well so some one gallon pots will be plenty... LINK


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2015)

Sorry to see man nothing worse than breaking a peace that's helped u through many a time I've a fucking egg she'll Base on mine but she's still going thank gawwwwd


memnoch said:


> Words can't describe what im feeling.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Mar 6, 2015)

Mukky400 said:


> Anyone do dinafems strawberry cough 12/12 from seed? I havent done 12/12 from seed yet and I have some sativa dominant strains to do it with. Also might throw in a few satellite cindy seeds.
> 
> And if I use coco nutes, should 1 gallon pots be fine given a lack of veg time? I grow under a 600w hps in a 5x5 tent. How many plants ya think i can fit that way? 9?


I squeeze anywhere from 3 to 5 in my 4x2x5 tent under my hps, so depending on planter size, nine wouldn't be too far hard of a goal.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 6, 2015)

Mukky400 said:


> Anyone do dinafems strawberry cough 12/12 from seed? I havent done 12/12 from seed yet and I have some sativa dominant strains to do it with. Also might throw in a few satellite cindy seeds.
> 
> And if I use coco nutes, should 1 gallon pots be fine given a lack of veg time? I grow under a 600w hps in a 5x5 tent. How many plants ya think i can fit that way? 9?


The number of plants is really going to be based on the style and preference of your grow. If you refer to my journal and technique, you would be able to fit exactly 400.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 6, 2015)

As a side note, I think you're going to have a difficult time lighting 25 sq/ft with just a 600. A 1000 would probably be more suitable for 5x5. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Mar 6, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> As a side note, I think you're going to have a difficult time lighting 25 sq/ft with just a 600. A 1000 would probably be more suitable for 5x5. Just my 2 cents.


Two 600's or two 400s would give a more even footprint


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 6, 2015)

Midwest Weedist said:


> Two 600's or two 400s would give a more even footprint


Agreed.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey Guys this is my first 12/12 from seed grow and i was curious if you guys could help me out with something. 
I have 3 GSC bagseeds at week 4 under a 250w hps in a 20inX23in space, they are in 2L soda bottles, in 80% soil 20% perlite and being fed FoxFarm big bloom and grow big{all three have been FIMed}. 
The leaves are drooping and loosing their green only at the top.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Mar 6, 2015)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Hey Guys this is my first 12/12 from seed grow and i was curious if you guys could help me out with something.
> I have 3 GSC bagseeds at week 4 under a 250w hps in a 20inX23in space, they are in 2L soda bottles, in 80% soil 20% perlite and being fed FoxFarm big bloom and grow big{all three have been FIMed}.
> The leaves are drooping and loosing their green only at the top.View attachment 3366064View attachment 3366065 View attachment 3366066 View attachment 3366068


What are your temps like? Are your pots sitting on a cold cement floor?


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Mar 6, 2015)

Midwest Weedist said:


> What are your temps like? Are your pots sitting on a cold cement floor?


Temps are low around 60 and 70 degrees and no in the grow space i have them raised about a inch on top of a bucket lid.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 6, 2015)

The light color is consistent with "I'm about to stretch into pre-flower!". The drooping...are they thirsty or over-watered?


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Mar 6, 2015)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Temps are low around 60 and 70 degrees and no in the grow space i have them raised about a inch on top of a bucket lid.


I'd get those temps up above 68 during lights on if you can help it. I wouldn't worry too much about the color tgough, it's probably because it's about to start flowering.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Mar 6, 2015)

Ok great. I'm guessin they are over watered I jus gave them a flush. I was guessin the color change came from too many nutes.


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 9, 2015)

Midwest Weedist said:


> Two 600's or two 400s would give a more even footprint


Just bumped my 600 to a 1000 doubled on a week. First is 10 days ago last is today


----------



## firetruckjacklakai (Mar 9, 2015)

Had some girls out for watering, this is my starbud, day 78 from germination. Figure she's got about 2-3 weeks left, what do you guys think ?


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 10, 2015)

I smellit through my ipad


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 10, 2015)

Soil or hydro Firetruck?


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Mar 10, 2015)

firetruckjacklakai said:


> Had some girls out for watering, this is my starbud, day 78 from germination. Figure she's got about 2-3 weeks left, what do you guys think ?


Soil: 3 weeks 
Hydro: ~2, maybe less depending on your setup and what you like in terms of amber : cloudy : clear trichome ratios


----------



## firetruckjacklakai (Mar 12, 2015)

She is in ffof soil in 2 gallon bags. I'm using the fox farm trio, with Epsom salt and molasses. Plain old tap water out the well, comes out pretty acidic so I just throw some ph up and call it a day. I've got prolly 9 girls that will be coming down in the next 2-6 weeks,and I just put two more pineapple chunk seeds In along with two critical sensi star clones. 

Strains include-
Fools gold
Pineapple chunk
Mango tango
Star bud
Critical sensi star
Blueberryheadband
Grizzly purple Kush
Blue dream
And a skunkage that's about 45 days old


----------



## charlestonchunk (Mar 13, 2015)

wAtCh molasis bro. I have had it fuck a grow up. Im using some vegan 0 10 10 flouracios plus a nd canna. The moasis will sludge a soil grow up. If you know this disregard of you want more info let me know. I got a haze that ive been growing for 6 months indoors may produce 50g sq foot. Its going to be so good i cant chop it. Foxtailbfoxtailes with that fresh sativa clean smell. I just cant chop it, its a jack herrer pheno


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Mar 13, 2015)

charlestonchunk said:


> wAtCh molasis bro. I have had it fuck a grow up. Im using some vegan 0 10 10 flouracios plus a nd canna. The moasis will sludge a soil grow up. If you know this disregard of you want more info let me know. I got a haze that ive been growing for 6 months indoors may produce 50g sq foot. Its going to be so good i cant chop it. Foxtailbfoxtailes with that fresh sativa clean smell. I just cant chop it, its a jack herrer pheno


Molasses is fine as long as it's organic unsulfured blackstrap. It truly takes a lot of it to mess up a soil. It has trace amounts of some stuff but you'd have to dump copious amounts of it in your soil to see any toxicities or anything like that. I've switched from molasses to seed sprout teas, but it's still good stuff. Getting your brix levels up is always good!


----------



## firetruckjacklakai (Mar 14, 2015)

I use Brer Rabbit unsulphured. Been using molasses since I started 7 years ago and beer had a problem, thanks for the suggestion though.

Checked the trichs on my star us last night and I couldn't believe it, seemed like 95 cloudy and 5% clear, did t see any amber yet. Prolly gonna wait another two weeks, if I have the will power, lol I love some couch lock


----------



## Runboy (Mar 15, 2015)

Hopefully Del is still checking in on this thread since he is the originator of it.
I was wondering if with a focus on "growing main cola's" you are removing all lower and side branching (suckers) just leaving the fan leaves to power the main cola?


----------



## firetruckjacklakai (Mar 16, 2015)

I let mine do their own thing for the most part, pinch if they stretch too much. I'll remove lower branches if it looks like they'll never reach the light. It looks like it'll be spot on for 1.5-2 oz per plant.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 6, 2015)

Im with


Runboy said:


> Hopefully Del is still checking in on this thread since he is the originator of it.
> I was wondering if with a focus on "growing main cola's" you are removing all lower and side branching (suckers) just leaving the fan leaves to power the main cola?


I'm with firetruck I just leave the lower branches on and tie the top over if they start getting to tall which also gives the lower bud a chance to catch up and get fat.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 6, 2015)

Anyone here regenerate any of their plants?


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 7, 2015)

yup i have. sup?! del everyones been asking about ya, nice to see u still around. hope all is well.


----------



## Midwest Weedist (Apr 7, 2015)

del66666 said:


> Anyone here regenerate any of their plants?


Not anything I've grown 12/12 from seed, but yes, I've revegged a 501stOG and a Columbian Gold.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Apr 8, 2015)

Wats up guys, so I had a few GSC bagseeds that sprouted. One turned out to be a male and the other died. The last one refused to show me sex(they were all 12/12 from seed) un tillabout 3 weeks ago. Then she took off. I transplanted her into a 3gal pot and she seems like she only has about 4 to 5 more weeks to go. I jus started some lst. Jus let me know wat u guys think. The first pic is b4 the lst and the second one is here tied down.


----------



## Lucifder (Apr 9, 2015)

Just thought I throw something to this threads way. I currently have nirvanas ak48 its not 12 12 from seed I vegged her under 100 watt cfl for two weeks once I flipped her she didn't get to big here she is at two weeks since the flip. She's under over 500 watts of cfl and a 35 watt red bloom booster led by kessil. First time vegging that short and with cfl only because I had to relocate and start from scratch. Im growing in a photo tron haha. Enjoy!


----------



## nameno (Apr 11, 2015)

Lucifder said:


> Just thought I throw something to this threads way. I currently have nirvanas ak48 its not 12 12 from seed I vegged her under 100 watt cfl for two weeks once I flipped her she didn't get to big here she is at two weeks since the flip. She's under over 500 watts of cfl and a 35 watt red bloom booster led by kessil. First time vegging that short and with cfl only because I had to relocate and start from scratch. Im growing in a photo tron haha. Enjoy!


I believe her name was DrAmber she was knocking 'em dead with a phototron,I think yours is looking good!


----------



## Lucifder (Apr 12, 2015)

nameno said:


> I believe her name was DrAmber she was knocking 'em dead with a phototron,I think yours is looking good!


 Yeah I just recently saw her post and she had a nice plant I wished I vegged mine longer. Did you ever do 12/12? If so when did you feed em nutes? I gave my plant a low dose and the tips started to burn I think this at end of week 4 since it sprout


----------



## Lucifder (Apr 12, 2015)

nameno said:


> I believe her name was DrAmber she was knocking 'em dead with a phototron,I think yours is looking good!


Thank you by the way


nameno said:


> I believe her name was DrAmber she was knocking 'em dead with a phototron,I think yours is looking good!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Apr 12, 2015)

@del66666 Nice to see you man. You have provided me a lot of inspiration. Just wanted to say thanks!


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey guys its been 2 weeks since y last post. How do you think her growth is doing?
Left Pic- 2 weeks ago
Right Pic- yesterday


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmmm somehow I wasn't following this thread. Am now. Look forward to seeing what yall do.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 23, 2015)

I've been experimenting with Topping and fimming and some unsuccessful and successful LST. 

Here's some pics of my 12/12 from seed plants I've grown in the past.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey guys, so my girls is at about week 11 from seed and I was wondering if you guys think her Calyx's are underdeveloped.
She's under a 250w hps and in a 2gal pot.


----------



## Kronicle420 (Apr 26, 2015)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Hey guys, so my girls is at about week 11 from seed and I was wondering if you guys think her Calyx's are underdeveloped.
> She's under a 250w hps and in a 2gal pot.


She looks fine, some strains take lionger then others. Just give her time to do her things, she looks healthy all the same


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Apr 26, 2015)

Kronicle420 said:


> She looks fine, some strains take lionger then others. Just give her time to do her things, she looks healthy all the same


Thanks Kronicle, if cultivating teaches you one thing, its patience.
Im jus gonna let her rock until I really don't see any clear trichs.
I want that couch-lock


----------



## Kronicle420 (Apr 27, 2015)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Thanks Kronicle, if cultivating teaches you one thing, its patience.
> Im jus gonna let her rock until I really don't see any clear trichs.
> I want that couch-lock


Youll always get a few clear trichs even if you wait till the bitter end. I usually take some samples lol, tough to wait sometimes!!


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Apr 28, 2015)

Ok so its only been three days but I'm starting to notice a foxtail types of growth at the crowns.
Could it be genetics, or maybe stretching.
The light is about 8in from the tops (with a cool tube)
Or could it be nute lockout?


----------



## DOSED (May 9, 2015)

I've just started reading the thread but would like to hear folks chime in on strains they've grown successfully with 12/12 from seed. I'm thinking 3 strain sog, 1 1/2 gal buckets, 12 /12 from the start. Chosen strains are dp white widow, lsd and og #18. Anyone have experience with these going 12 /12 fr seed?


----------



## nameno (May 9, 2015)

Lucifder said:


> Yeah I just recently saw her post and she had a nice plant I wished I vegged mine longer. Did you ever do 12/12? If so when did you feed em nutes? I gave my plant a low dose and the tips started to burn I think this at end of week 4 since it sprout


Yeah! Thats all I did,I have been experimenting with some vegging-I don't like it. It gives me more time for problems.
I hope I have the jinx off of me or whatever the problem has been.
I only have 1 plant right now,I just been nursing it back from some root rot,a day or 2 I'll put it in flower & don't plan on changing that setting again. I got a couple of GSC germing
and need to order seeds. I hope I can remember what I'm doing 12x12fs I forget so much lately.Good Luck!!


----------



## nameno (May 9, 2015)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Ok so its only been three days but I'm starting to notice a foxtail types of growth at the crowns.
> Could it be genetics, or maybe stretching.
> The light is about 8in from the tops (with a cool tube)
> Or could it be nute lockout?


Where you at,whats happening now??


----------



## ⚡️Blaze⚡️ (May 9, 2015)

del66666 said:


> Anyone here regenerate any of their plants?


I am regenerating a couple plants for a friend right now. It can be tough, but your yield goes way up from previous if you do. Leave some small buds on the plant as thus seems to be where a lot of your new growth in veg will come from.


----------



## ⚡️Blaze⚡️ (May 9, 2015)

⚡️Blaze⚡️ said:


> I am regenerating a couple plants for a friend right now. It can be tough, but your yield goes way up from previous if you do. Leave some small buds on the plant as thus seems to be where a lot of your new growth in veg will come from.


----------



## needsomebeans (May 13, 2015)

Just thought I would give 12/12 a try since I ended up with 3 males and dropped the light on one of my mangos a killed it. First pic is of KC Brains Damage. It started life as a pure mutant but the leaves are straightening up now. It's been in the soil for 2 weeks. The second is my strawberry blue. She started flowering on Monday. Threw out two other males that were unidentified genetics from NSN.


----------



## needsomebeans (May 13, 2015)

The strawberry blue is 4 weeks old today.


----------



## Sire Killem All (May 15, 2015)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Ok so its only been three days but I'm starting to notice a foxtail types of growth at the crowns.
> Could it be genetics, or maybe stretching.
> The light is about 8in from the tops (with a cool tube)
> Or could it be nute lockout?


when i see those types of leaves it normally tells me lights sched messed up and looking to reveg.


----------



## DOSED (May 17, 2015)

Is it the concensus that 12/12fs results in a loss of potency as compared to a 3 - 4 wk veg? Also does anyone have 12 /12fs experience with these strains: kush(og # 18, lsd, (dp) white widow?


----------



## Mr.Head (May 17, 2015)

DOSED said:


> Is it the concensus that 12/12fs results in a loss of potency as compared to a 3 - 4 wk veg? Also does anyone have 12 /12fs experience with these strains: kush(og # 18, lsd, (dp) white widow?


Sorry I don't have experience with those particular strains. 

My experience with 12/12 from seed has been good, I doubt there is a NOTICEABLE drop in potency. I'd argue that it's more natural for a plant to grow 12/12 from seed then it is to veg it in 18/6 and drastically switch the schedule to force flower. 12/12 from seed is a fine way to see what you are working with, if you want to keep the plant reveg it, it's not that hard every plant I have tried has reveg just fine. Then again some say reveging does harm too... keep in mind all these people say this stuff based on opinion rather then fact.

Sadly I don't have testing available to me or I'd already have this resolved  

tip, top/fim when you see preflowers show up 4-6 node ish 3-5 weekish  It won't slow down and you'll get some nice flower stretch and more tops. Heavy yeilders can be dangerous 12/12 from seed molds can take over huge nugs quick.


----------



## DOSED (May 25, 2015)

Thanks for the reply and info.


----------



## needsomebeans (May 29, 2015)

Just thought I would post a pic of my strawberry blue that I am running 12/12 from seed. I've named her Crazy Bitch. I don't think I could have vegged her any due to room constraints. You think I should prune it some?


----------



## Dubbz415 (Jun 8, 2015)

this is my 12/12 from cut grow of star dawg from start to finish using a 150w hps tell me what you think


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2015)

Does anyone remember the bloom booster that del6666 used. Was it Hammerhead? I do remember it def had a shark as the mascot on the bottle.


----------



## nameno (Jun 20, 2015)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Hey guys its been 2 weeks since y last post. How do you think her growth is doing?
> Left Pic- 2 weeks ago
> Right Pic- yesterday


Hey,did you have a light leak?
Hey Dr Amber,haven't seen you around lately(I been gone)but when someone mentions photoron,
I tell of your good grows! Without going to the front & looking I think Del was running hammerhead.


del66666 said:


> Anyone here regenerate any of their plants?


@Del,wanted to ask if you are still running Bomb seeds and which 1 does the best?
I think Dr Amber wanted to know what bloom booster?
Have a blessed day!!


----------



## fellowfelon (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey fellers,

I'm new to this. I got a girl I've been vegging and LSTing hard for 25 days. Now I want three sisters from different misters to join her in the same space. Since the original girl is pretty well ready to flower, I was thinking I'd have her sisters start from 12/12 along with their older sis. Am I better off vegging everybody for a little while longer?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2015)

no


----------



## fellowfelon (Jun 21, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> no


Alright, so I flip to 12/12, harvest the older sis in two month, but then when do I harvest the new girls?


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jun 21, 2015)

fellowfelon said:


> Alright, so I flip to 12/12, harvest the older sis in two month, but then when do I harvest the new girls?


When they are ready. Why count days? Just look at the plant, it will let you know.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 21, 2015)

fellowfelon said:


> Alright, so I flip to 12/12, harvest the older sis in two month, but then when do I harvest the new girls?


when they look ready, just post a picture and I can tell you when kiddo.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jun 22, 2015)

Okay so I am going to be growing some Haze testers...breeder says they will be 13-16week flower times, so I am going to go 12/12 from seed...or actually I want to go 14/10 or 13/11 and then after two weeks go to 13/11 or 12/12 depending on what I start with...does this sound pretty good for a pure sativa type? I am also wondering about containers. 
Should I do option 1 or 2
Option 1
1. Soak
2. Plant in peat pellet
3 leave in pellet for several days-go to solo hempy-1 gallon to finish
Option 2
1.soak
2. Plant in peat pellet
3. Go to 1 gallon
I guess what I'm asking is is it better to uppot like a normal grow? 
Oh, also, I will be using veg lights until the end of their 3 week or so of flower, that's optimal correct? Thanks y'all


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm giving 12/12 a try. I think I prefer 2-3 weeks veg, but I think crazy bitch would have outgrown her space. I decide to try 12/12 because I only had 1 plant in the garden. She stinks like diesel and paint thinner and is sticky as hell. Frosty as hell too. I was about to can her because she was not blooming vigorously and then I read that strawberry blue was a nute whore so I doubled up on her dose of big bloom and she took off.


----------



## Dubbz415 (Jun 26, 2015)

New setup for the 12/12 grow 400w hps


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jun 26, 2015)

Hmm, here's a question I couldn't find an answer to. What would be the difference if any vs doing 24/0 for 2 weeks then flower vs going 12/12 from the start? The plant seems to adapt to a smaller enviorment better if grown from 12/12 but that's all I could figure out?


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 26, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Hmm, here's a question I couldn't find an answer to. What would be the difference if any vs doing 24/0 for 2 weeks then flower vs going 12/12 from the start? The plant seems to adapt to a smaller enviorment better if grown from 12/23 but that's all I could figure out?


I can't give a straight up honest to goodness answer to that other then I think it is different strokes for different folks. I've not been growing indoors long enough to know.


----------



## fssalaska (Jun 26, 2015)

12x12 from seed? do you just not want to have any yield ? I don't get it.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jun 26, 2015)

It's a great way to hunt/test, especially when I will be running a expected 14weeek haze...and in hempy? The yield is pretty much at 7-20 grams per 2 liter, and in a SOG....


----------



## strainbank (Jun 26, 2015)

del66666 said:


> Hi guys and girls, thought id start a thread for all you people who grow 12-12 from seed, feel free to post pics and any info you feel may be of use. my first pics are of my cheese fro gh in coco.


do you mean growing seeds immediately into 12/12? like auto flower style?


----------



## strainbank (Jun 26, 2015)

fssalaska said:


> 12x12 from seed? do you just not want to have any yield ? I don't get it.


im little a curious about this too. id imagine the yield would be less than half a zip.


----------



## Dubbz415 (Jun 27, 2015)

strainbank said:


> im little a curious about this too. id imagine the yield would be less than half a zip.


 12/12 only a month and a half


----------



## fssalaska (Jun 27, 2015)

Dubbz415 said:


> 12/12 only a month and a half


And after drying and trimming 1/2 oz if your lucky ?
But if that works for you. good job


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 27, 2015)

I average 1.5-3 oz per plant 12/12 FS in 6.5L pots if that helps?


----------



## strainbank (Jun 27, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> I average 1.5-3 oz per plant 12/12 FS in 6.5L pots if that helps?


honestly that's pretty legit. short, simple harvest. flowering is the more exciting part of growing. i think it's a cool idea if you can yield that much.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 27, 2015)

a lot of my photos are on a hard drive some where but heres 1 or 2...

 
Blue pit from breeders boutique 12/12 FS 2.2oz dry 





QQxLivers, this one looked a bit scraggly but ended up at about 1.5 oz dry 12/12FS etc etc


----------



## strainbank (Jun 27, 2015)

@R1b3n4 so you did this with no veg time?


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jun 27, 2015)

strainbank said:


> @R1b3n4 so you did this with no veg time?


Aye, literally you can read the first page of this thread and have your questions answered


----------



## Ganjapatya (Jun 27, 2015)

Great pictures and information everyone has posted in this thread, very inspiring stuff!

I have a large amount of seeds to go through and this seems like a good way to go about it. I'm curious on what would be better to use; two or three gallon smart pots? My initial thought is that a plant run 12/12 from seed would not be able to take full advantage of the root space provided in a three gallon pot. The OP was using roughly 2.5g pots, so I'm leaning towards using my two gallon smart pots as I don't have to worry as much about them getting root bound and I could run more plants at once. Thoughts on my thoughts?


----------



## strainbank (Jun 27, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Aye, literally you can read the first page of this thread and have your questions answered


there are over 500 pages an im gonna go back to pg1?


----------



## strainbank (Jun 27, 2015)

Ganjapatya said:


> Great pictures and information everyone has posted in this thread, very inspiring stuff!
> 
> I have a large amount of seeds to go through and this seems like a good way to go about it. I'm curious on what would be better to use; two or three gallon smart pots? My initial thought is that a plant run 12/12 from seed would not be able to take full advantage of the root space provided in a three gallon pot. The OP was using roughly 2.5g pots, so I'm leaning towards using my two gallon smart pots as I don't have to worry as much about them getting root bound and I could run more plants at once. Thoughts on my thoughts?


3ga seems like a good size. 1ga is too small and 5ga is quite large for this type of game plan.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jun 27, 2015)

Ganjapatya said:


> Great pictures and information everyone has posted in this thread, very inspiring stuff!
> 
> I have a large amount of seeds to go through and this seems like a good way to go about it. I'm curious on what would be better to use; two or three gallon smart pots? My initial thought is that a plant run 12/12 from seed would not be able to take full advantage of the root space provided in a three gallon pot. The OP was using roughly 2.5g pots, so I'm leaning towards using my two gallon smart pots as I don't have to worry as much about them getting root bound and I could run more plants at once. Thoughts on my thoughts?


Did you read this persons previous posts? Please don't even...

It totally depends on your medium? I am going to be running either 2 liter and average 10-18 grams per or a 1 gallon and average 1oz~...this is in Hempy though, and if you are going to hunt via 12/12 from seed I do not believe soil will produce enough yield more like 3/4-1/1 what you will get in a hydro method or coco in those smartpots. Hope that helps!


----------



## strainbank (Jun 27, 2015)

@vitamin_green_inc hey you'd think he's gonna use soil or cocco, no one uses hydro mediums for gallon pots right? new growers usually use soil too. he was asking what size to use not what medium.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jun 27, 2015)

strainbank said:


> @vitamin_green_inc hey you'd think he's gonna use soil or cocco, no one uses hydro mediums for gallon pots right? new growers usually use soil too. he was asking what size to use not what medium.


No, who said they did? Please don't make up things. And I said his pot size will spend on his medium, stop being pissy because I pointed out that the question you asked was answered on the very first page of this thread, and lets educate noobs as you called this guy without the egos, thank you.


----------



## strainbank (Jun 27, 2015)

haha ok @vitamin_green_inc relax dude it's all good.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 28, 2015)

strainbank said:


> @R1b3n4 so you did this with no veg time?


yup 12/12 from when the seed broke the soil all the way to harvest, most strains done 12/12FS i find are under a foot high when they start flowering n by end of stretch the mostly end up under 3-3.5ft


----------



## strainbank (Jun 28, 2015)

i guess i had to 


R1b3n4 said:


> yup 12/12 from when the seed broke the soil all the way to harvest, most strains done 12/12FS i find are under a foot high when they start flowering n by end of stretch the mostly end up under 3-3.5ft


i guess i just had to ask again bc the crop looks amazing and it's an interesting idea to not even bother with autoflower genetics.

what do you think? great grow though for sure.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 28, 2015)

strainbank said:


> i guess i had to
> 
> i guess i just had to ask again bc the crop looks amazing and it's an interesting idea to not even bother with autoflower genetics.
> 
> what do you think? great grow though for sure.


Get a photo seed n try it mate, only way your gonna find out lol, we all had to take the plunge at some point lol


----------



## Dubbz415 (Jun 28, 2015)

fssalaska said:


> And after drying and trimming 1/2 oz if your lucky ?
> But if that works for you. good job


no it was over 2 oz and it was trimmed in that pic lol yea good for me


----------



## fssalaska (Jun 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> a lot of my photos are on a hard drive some where but heres 1 or 2...
> 
> Blue pit from breeders boutique 12/12 FS 2.2oz dry
> 
> ...


That really dose not look to me to be 1.5 DRY oz's , maybe at best 1.5 really damp oz's .
I just fill bad for people that don't know any better and pick you and there grow leader.
Last thing I'll say here, you cant fix stupid... So on that note your right have fun.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 28, 2015)

fssalaska said:


> That really dose not look to me to be 1.5 DRY oz's , maybe at best 1.5 really damp oz's .
> I just fill bad for people that don't know any better and pick you and there grow leader.
> Last thing I'll say here, you cant fix stupid... So on that note your right have fun.


I dont care what it looks like to you tbh,I grew it n weighed it so I know what was on the plant, quite obvious you are either trolling or one of these " only my way works and everyone else is wrong" kind of people, either way im not interested, this method has been proven to work and if you actually bothered reading thru the thread you might realise that


----------



## fssalaska (Jun 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> I dont care what it looks like to you tbh,I grew it n weighed it so I know what was on the plant, quite obvious you are either trolling or one of these " only my way works and everyone else is wrong" kind of people, either way im not interested, this method has been proven to work and if you actually bothered reading thru the thread you might realise that


That's why SO many pro growers don't veg there plants at all ... IC now wow
I know I was doing something wrong all these years..


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 28, 2015)

fssalaska said:


> That's why SO many pro growers don't veg there plants at all ... IC now wow
> I know I was doing something wrong all these years..


We werent talking about professional growers, we were talking about whether or not 12/12FS works or not, you are the only one trying to change the subject here...


----------



## fssalaska (Jun 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> We werent talking about professional growers, we were talking about whether or not 12/12FS works or not, you are the only one trying to change the subject here...


Thats dumb ! of course 12x12 from day one will work.
The plant will not start flowering till it gets big enough to handle it so yes it works ! it just makes no sense to grow that way from a yield and potency stand point.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 28, 2015)

fssalaska said:


> Thats dumb ! of course 12x12 from day one will work.
> The plant will not start flowering till it gets big enough to handle it so yes it works ! it just makes no sense to grow that way from a yield and potency stand point.


It makes no sense to YOU you mean? 

At the end of the day, regardless of what YOU think, the method works, produces good bud and is good for people in confined spaces etc

Also if you bothered actually reading the thread you would find in there somewhere where taste tests were done with the bud from a 12/12Fs plant an a normally vegged then flowered plant, not a single person could taste a difference unless they were told which bud was which, furthermore you would actually find all the other info on yield/potency etc


----------



## Ganjapatya (Jun 28, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Did you read this persons previous posts? Please don't even...
> 
> It totally depends on your medium? I am going to be running either 2 liter and average 10-18 grams per or a 1 gallon and average 1oz~...this is in Hempy though, and if you are going to hunt via 12/12 from seed I do not believe soil will produce enough yield more like 3/4-1/1 what you will get in a hydro method or coco in those smartpots. Hope that helps!


Thanks for your response, I used to grow hydro but have switched to organic soil and that's what I planned to use if I did a 12/12 seed run but your reply will make me put some thought into coco. I'm not sure what you mean with the first part of your message, I wasn't really asking about yield; I was pretty much just asking if a 12/12 from seed plant could take full advantage of a 3 gal smart pot or if a 2 gal smart pot would be plenty. It seems from your answer 2 gal would be plenty. Sorry if that question was answered previously in this large thread.



strainbank said:


> @vitamin_green_inc hey you'd think he's gonna use soil or cocco, no one uses hydro mediums for gallon pots right? new growers usually use soil too. he was asking what size to use not what medium.


A grower's choice of grow mediums doesn't reflect on their experience and neither do post counts.


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Jun 28, 2015)

fssalaska said:


> That really dose not look to me to be 1.5 DRY oz's , maybe at best 1.5 really damp oz's .
> I just fill bad for people that don't know any better and pick you and there grow leader.
> Last thing I'll say here, you cant fix stupid... So on that note your right have fun.


You are the one being stupid and closed minded. 12/12 from seed has been used for decades with great success. A tuned in grow can easily produce 2-3 ounces per plant. Just look up a grower called Del66666, the author of this thread, to see for yourself.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 28, 2015)

Last few plants I've got 1.5 to 2 oz easy plants taste amazing, in fact I gave my dude some samples for a trip he took and he's like damn those were tastey. Potency has been good on a couple but some are lacking, I think that's more to do with genetics and possibly a slight N toxicity I have been running into then whether or not they vegged. 

Organic grown in 2 gallon pots.

I've found a couple great plants running 12/12from seed runs. Fireballs and Lee Roy are both worth keeping around for a while. We'll see if they get better in the future.


----------



## strainbank (Jun 29, 2015)

i wish i had more space to flower plants, my nursery only holds enough for some clones at this point. we're expanding to do more flower verification of seeds from @GorillaSeedBank


----------



## strainbank (Jun 29, 2015)

Alexander Supertramp said:


> You are the one being stupid and closed minded. 12/12 from seed has been used for decades with great success. A tuned in grow can easily produce 2-3 ounces per plant. Just look up a grower called Del66666, the author of this thread, to see for yourself.


im not sure why this is not more popular, i will recommend it more to our patients. 

anyone know how tall the plants get before flowering on their own?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 29, 2015)

strainbank said:


> im not sure why this is not more popular, i will recommend it more to our patients.
> 
> anyone know how tall the plants get before flowering on their own?


Generally between 12-20" when they start flowering and most of mine end up about 3-3.5ft after stretch, some sativas can border on 4ft tho


----------



## strainbank (Jun 29, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> Generally between 12-20" when they start flowering and most of mine end up about 3-3.5ft after stretch, some sativas can border on 4ft tho


that seems pretty chill for a closet grow. i wonder what purpose then autoflower seeds serve?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 29, 2015)

strainbank said:


> that seems pretty chill for a closet grow. i wonder what purpose then autoflower seeds serve?


none they are a complete waste of time and money to run indoors. They literally cost twice as much to grow and you get hemp mixed in. 

There is absolutely no reason to run them indoors, they are ok for people who don't get the right environment outdoors.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 29, 2015)

strainbank said:


> that seems pretty chill for a closet grow. i wonder what purpose then autoflower seeds serve?


TBH I was always under the impression Autos were just something you threw outside or in ya veg tent if you had some spare space as they will flower in there etc, other than that I dont see that they have any benefits for INDOOR growers over a photo seed tbh


----------



## strainbank (Jun 29, 2015)

@R1b3n4 shit man that makes a crap load of sense. basically any strain can be autoflower if you grow indoor, what a simple concept but im sure most people dont recognize it. we get so many requests from patients for these and we dont have any that are fem, just mixed. now that i know if theyre growing indoor, they can just do what they like with any strain ha.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 29, 2015)

Yeah I mean 12/12FS isnt fantastic for everyone but for those with limited space or want to cycle thru different strains quickly its very handy, especially when you can do an 8wk flowering strain in 12`ish weeks from seed to harvest lol


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 29, 2015)

strainbank said:


> that seems pretty chill for a closet grow. i wonder what purpose then autoflower seeds serve?


outdoor short growng fast flowering strains that will finish during the dry season


----------



## strainbank (Jun 29, 2015)

@BeastGrow thanks buddy i appreciate the simply answer, clears a lot up for me. = )


----------



## zaire mansour (Jun 29, 2015)

12-12 from seed to finish is a good method, only when rushing and are not looking for the plant to reach its full potential yield...


----------



## strainbank (Jun 30, 2015)

zaire mansour said:


> 12-12 from seed to finish is a good method, only when rushing and are not looking for the plant to reach its full potential yield...


well hyper-technically the full potential yield could 10s of pounds right? what if a guy vegged a plant for 3-5 years in a warehouse and then put it outside? lol that would be an epic yield. not trying to bust your balls, welcome to riu buddy.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 30, 2015)

zaire mansour said:


> 12-12 from seed to finish is a good method, only when rushing and are not looking for the plant to reach its full potential yield...


----------



## strainbank (Jun 30, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> View attachment 3450993


damn brother this is pretty funny and mean. ouch!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 30, 2015)

strainbank said:


> damn brother this is pretty funny and mean. ouch!


I know but im past caring lol, fed up of trolls and the " you are doing it wrong, only I know the right way" crowd, spent over 5 years in this thread listening to their shit constantly


----------



## zaire mansour (Jun 30, 2015)

strainbank said:


> well hyper-technically the full potential yield could 10s of pounds right? what if a guy vegged a plant for 3-5 years in a warehouse and then put it outside? lol that would be an epic yield. not trying to bust your balls, welcome to riu buddy.


you got me on that!


----------



## zaire mansour (Jun 30, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Dubbz415 (Jun 30, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Dubbz415 (Jun 30, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> I know but im past caring lol, fed up of trolls and the " you are doing it wrong, only I know the right way" crowd, spent over 5 years in this thread listening to their shit constantly


i feel you bro


----------



## strainbank (Jun 30, 2015)

@R1b3n4 you seemed stressed my friend #priceless


----------



## strainbank (Jun 30, 2015)

zaire mansour said:


> Lol


someone should attempt a guiness record and veg a marijuana plant for years. that would be super cool!


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 30, 2015)

strainbank said:


> @R1b3n4 you seemed stressed my friend #priceless


No stress here my friend, nice joint of Essex Gringo(Clone only) is ensuring that lol......puff puff pass


----------



## strainbank (Jun 30, 2015)

i was kidding, i love that image i sent a snapchat of it to my roommate. = )


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jun 30, 2015)

I hope everyone ignores this post^ people should get suspended for knowingly going in threads and posting stupid stuff that has 0 to do with the thread. Especially a thread like this that should be a sticky. If they are a well-known member they should get banned for no less than 72 hours for knowing better but still being a moron


----------



## memnoch (Jun 30, 2015)

Sorry for asking for help. Dont get all butt hurt. No one likes an ass hole.. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## R1b3n4 (Jun 30, 2015)

memnoch said:


> Sorry for asking for help. Dont get all butt hurt. No one likes an ass hole..
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Jul 25, 2015)

This should be a sticky. I came here looking for info on how long it would take for a 12/12 from seed grow to show sex.... I learned way more than that. 

Mad props to Del6666 for this thread and the info in it, as well as you other guys who shared 12/12 from seed experience.


----------



## doring (Sep 9, 2015)

anybody can give me some details for my next grow 12/12? I,m looking for sativa strain from Female seeds. cant decide between c99,ice grapefuit,grapefruit. I want biggest yield,fastest grow and low odour. one plant under 150mh I hope 11,12 weeks at least 13 weeks to harvest. this c99.....maybe is the winner? show me some pics if you grow her. thanks.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Sep 9, 2015)

doring said:


> anybody can give me some details for my next grow 12/12? I,m looking for sativa strain from Female seeds. cant decide between c99,ice grapefuit,grapefruit. I want biggest yield,fastest grow and low odour. one plant under 150mh I hope 11,12 weeks at least 13 weeks to harvest. this c99.....maybe is the winner? show me some pics if you grow her. thanks.


3/4 of this picture is Female Seeds C99 on day 56 flowering, day 89 from seed....12/12 from the start. You can start on page 84 of my journal and work backwards if you want. I have a partial 5 sided octagon with a different strain on each side. The C99's are the furthest side on the right.
Feel free to ask me any questions. The C99 is a very weird strain...very unlike anything I've grown.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/12-12-from-seed-experiment-21-strains.843665/page-84


----------



## cc2012 (Sep 9, 2015)

zaire mansour said:


> 12-12 from seed to finish is a good method, only when rushing and are not looking for the plant to reach its full potential yield...









*http://www.dutch-passion.nl/en/news-and-development/power-plant-grow-review-grown-from-seed-to-harvest-under-twelve-twelve-light/*


----------



## roofwayne (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello All! Been a while since I been here. Still got people dogging 12/12 from seed.  I have been growing 12/12 from seed for almost 4 years. I learned it right here. For a perpetual grow it's hard to beat. .......rw


----------



## BBbubblegum (Sep 10, 2015)

cc2012 said:


> *http://www.dutch-passion.nl/en/news-and-development/power-plant-grow-review-grown-from-seed-to-harvest-under-twelve-twelve-light/*


Ounce dry each?


----------



## R1b3n4 (Sep 10, 2015)

id say 2.5-3.5 somewhere at a guess


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Sep 10, 2015)

roofwayne said:


> Hello All! Been a while since I been here. Still got people dogging 12/12 from seed.  I have been growing 12/12 from seed for almost 4 years. I learned it right here. For a perpetual grow it's hard to beat. .......rw


4 years is pretty impressive. I just hit my 1st year and am starting my 4th 12/12 FS grow. Anything worth while you can share about your experiences? What method of growing are you currently doing?


----------



## roofwayne (Sep 10, 2015)

Hey Brother! I'm growing in a peat, coco and perlite mix. I use flora nova nutes with a 400w hps. I like 12/12 fs because it easier to run regular seed and stay on a perpetual. I put 12 plants in 3 x 4 box. In a smaller box I have, 2 1/2 x 3, I start my seeds and grow till sexed with a 6 bulb t-5. I haven't been out of weed for years. I have grown 100's of strains from seeds I have acquired and they mostly grow the same. I'm organic and put what they need, and they grow...lol.........rw


----------



## cc2012 (Sep 11, 2015)

BBbubblegum said:


> Ounce dry each?





D.P. said:


> This weeks blog is about a customer that grew his Power Plants from seed to harvest under a 12/12 light system in 3.5 litre pots in just 85 days averaging around 50g harvest per plant.





AutoMaster said:


> was germed in the 17.5cm wide 17.5 tall 3.5ltr "final" pots. I am going to use 4ltr pot nxt time. And the tallest reg PP was 1.1m, and the short was 70cm. 30-40% where 1.1m, and the best yielders, at 2.5-2.8zips each. The 3.5ltr pots, where covered, once bean went in with clingfilm, after wetting with Ph6.3 and superthrive starter at 0.2ec, and 10ml in a ltr of rizotonic root stim. The clingflim held in place by a rubber band round the pot lip, and then pulled tight so you can see through the clingfilm. Which then condensates, when the 2.5cm sprout, hit the clingfilm from underneath. You can see it easy. take of film, and straight into main light. 15-22,000 luz and away. This is the way i get my best germ percentages out.








AutoMaster said:


> You will all want to know the dry stats; Which is the cream of the data. So high and low ranges will be given, with a pointer to the genetic variance in the strain. negative variance can give low yield. ie, genetic variance is the lowest in PP that i have seen, since i started. That is due to the purity of the line breeding processes. And the quality of the genome set to start with. I only had 4 that where shortish pheno. But still yielded 70% of the mid pheno,s. Four of the batch went upto 1.1m from soil. The majority where around the 90cm height. Stats below;
> 
> From my experience. The % vapor/water loss from wet cut flowers is 72%. However, when you dry the flowers, on the plant, before harvest. Ie, one day without feed, so 48hrs without water, and due to the 3.5ltr pots, water holding capacity. That 48hrs dry and another day 24hrs in the dark before harvest. This % decreases from 72% to 68% loss of water. These figures are from my known % loss from wet weights ok. So within 10%
> 
> ...


And Here's a Link to the Complete Grow Journal..

http://www.uk420.com/boards/index.php?showtopic=349491&page=2


----------



## doring (Sep 13, 2015)

how is working 12/12 from seed with MH?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Sep 13, 2015)

doring said:


> how is working 12/12 from seed with MH?


About the same I guess. A MH from start til finish would be the same as if you were not doing 12/12 from seed.


----------



## doring (Sep 13, 2015)

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/eva-seeds-jamaican-dream/prod_627.html anybody grow this Jamaican dream 12/12? just put my order now and waiting for the seeds. in 2 weeks I'll start my grow.


----------



## cc2012 (Sep 13, 2015)

^^^ not tried, but after just looking up, I might have to pick a few of these beans up myself.. sound sweet!! 10% Indica and 90% Sativa and with a Flowering period of 42-45 Days.. hmm









Eva Seeds said:


> A Jamaican Rastafarian put our hands on this little gem. Perfect for both indoor and outdoor cultivation, Jamaican Dream is a strong plant with Christmas tree-like structure, very easy to grow and bloom very fast (42-45 days), which produces a lot of generous, thick buds with copious amounts of trichomes . Smell of fresh limes and pine, and sweet, elegant and smooth with a tone of coffee. Produces a strong, happy sativa, very active, with a mild effect.


----------



## Liveforeverordietrying (Sep 18, 2015)

There's the legend himself!!! ROOFWAYNE in the house!!! I run at least a cpl 12/12fs every grow cycle. I run a perpetual grow under 1000w hps and I always throw a cpl 12/12fs in the mix. I've always had good results and some times the strain decides to give me incredible results!!!


----------



## VACAVILLE,CA.GROWER (Oct 3, 2015)

whats the best feeding schedule for 12/12 from seed? Do you use veg nutes at all or just start with flower nutes? At what strength, I have GH nutes.


----------



## VACAVILLE,CA.GROWER (Oct 3, 2015)

del66666 said:


> ah now your making me jealous...............


Hello this might be a old thread, But what nutes do you feed with on 12/12 from seed? Do you feed veg nutes at all or start with flower nutes. I will be growing in soil with GH nutes.


----------



## doring (Oct 14, 2015)

let's go.
I start this grow before 18 days. I have 1 fem Cinderella 99 from Female Seeds and 1 fem Jamaican Dream from Eva Seeds.
lights 150 w mh.
pot 8,5 liters.
nutes BioBizz products.
2 x 12" pc fan.
also in my grow room i have another one plant wich will be ready to harvest in 2 -3 weeks. this one is not 12/12. she have 7 weeks in flowering now. was growing on my balcony in the summer with a lot of troubles. wrong ph of water and without any nutes.


----------



## fandango (Oct 14, 2015)

VACAVILLE said:


> Hello this might be a old thread, But what nutes do you feed with on 12/12 from seed? Do you feed veg nutes at all or start with flower nutes. I will be growing in soil with GH nutes.


feed micro,grow,bloom...until you see pistils.


----------



## fandango (Oct 14, 2015)

VACAVILLE said:


> whats the best feeding schedule for 12/12 from seed? Do you use veg nutes at all or just start with flower nutes? At what strength, I have GH nutes.


follow the bottle.


----------



## Bubbashine (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi everyone I'm new to 12/12 from seed my first try. I'm growing Sensi Star x Dragon's Blood F3, Bruce Banner, Banana Milk, Mothers Milk, Lotus Larry & Platinum delights! 21 days from seed so far and a bit over crowded, but once I pull out the male plants it should be all good.


----------



## Bobo Zion (Oct 30, 2015)

Respect: What type lights?


----------



## Bubbashine (Oct 30, 2015)

Bobo Zion said:


> Respect: What type lights?


Only a Mars II 700 real power is 400w the space is a 3x3.... I'm hoping to get a tent set back up some time soon so I can keep mothers.


----------



## Petey_Green78 (Oct 30, 2015)

12/12 from seed I have done quite a bit. Wish I had my old pics but I never keep pics. I use ocean forest as the medium. I never use veg nutes period with ocean forest. Here is a blue hash at 57 days from seed


----------



## Petey_Green78 (Oct 30, 2015)

Petey_Green78 said:


> 12/12 from seed I have done quite a bit. Wish I had my old pics but I never keep pics. I use ocean forest as the medium. I never use veg nutes period with ocean forest. Here is a blue hash at 57 days from seedView attachment 3532005


My fault more like 48 days and I also lollipop to concentrate on the tops


----------



## Bobo Zion (Oct 30, 2015)

Petey_Green78 said:


> My fault more like 48 days and I also lollipop to concentrate on the tops


What type lights?


----------



## Petey_Green78 (Oct 30, 2015)

I run a 250 and 600 in a 3x3. 94.44 watts per sqft. if you keep the temps down its all love. I have a portable a/c in the room the tent sits in.


----------



## Petey_Green78 (Oct 30, 2015)

matter fact that's my profile pic of what im doing now


----------



## bamboofarmer (Oct 31, 2015)

Getting close to harvest on some 12/12 from seed ladies. Plants are about 70 days old. Seeds are 4th generation from bagseed and there seems to me to be two strains. The plants got pollinated by a hermaphrodite about 40 days in, so there are seeds. The trichomes are milky and abundant with a few ambers on the shorty in the black 5" pot (see closeup) but the seeds don't seem ready yet, so I'm not sure when I should harvest. What do y'all think?


----------



## St1kybudz (Nov 1, 2015)

fssalaska said:


> Thats dumb ! of course 12x12 from day one will work.
> The plant will not start flowering till it gets big enough to handle it so yes it works ! it just makes no sense to grow that way from a yield and potency stand point.


Potency is a result of light spectrum, wave lengths available and the cure not the length of time the plant was grown when the bud is ripe it's ripe regardless of the fact that it was vegged for 2 weeks or 4 years


----------



## blood moon (Nov 2, 2015)

Twelve twelve from seed produces just as potent of a product as any other method.a little lost God a long way


----------



## blood moon (Nov 2, 2015)

Lst


----------



## JimmyIndica (Nov 2, 2015)

Elemental Honey Bananas 12/12 from seed grown in 16oz cup Coco/Perlite with Botanicare PureBlendPro Expert Program under Osrams ZelionHL 2 x 2 LED Indoor Horticulture Fixture utilizing OSLON SSL80s 451s/660s
65days from soak to harvest! Looks to be around 2oz from working knowledge this pheno (HoneyBooBoo x StrawberryBanana)


----------



## Petey_Green78 (Nov 2, 2015)

JimmyIndica said:


> Elemental Honey Bananas 12/12 from seed grown in 16oz cup Coco/Perlite with Botanicare PureBlendPro Expert Program under Osrams ZelionHL 2 x 2 LED Indoor Horticulture Fixture utilizing OSLON SSL80s 451s/660s
> 65days from soak to harvest! Looks to be around 2oz from working knowledge this pheno (HoneyBooBoo x StrawberryBanana)
> View attachment 3533984
> View attachment 3533983





JimmyIndica said:


> Elemental Honey Bananas 12/12 from seed grown in 16oz cup Coco/Perlite with Botanicare PureBlendPro Expert Program under Osrams ZelionHL 2 x 2 LED Indoor Horticulture Fixture utilizing OSLON SSL80s 451s/660s
> 65days from soak to harvest! Looks to be around 2oz from working knowledge this pheno (HoneyBooBoo x StrawberryBanana)
> View attachment 3533984
> View attachment 3533983


Im impressed. 16 oz cup. damn! now I want grow anything in a 16 oz cup but I love to see rules broken.


----------



## Bubbashine (Nov 2, 2015)

I just pulled out 3 male plants 2 Lotus Larry and 1 Mothers Milk.


----------



## Petey_Green78 (Nov 2, 2015)

Bubbashine said:


> I just pulled out 3 male plants 2 Lotus Larry and 1 Mothers Milk.


what size pots are those?


----------



## Bubbashine (Nov 2, 2015)

Petey_Green78 said:


> what size pots are those?


3l Grow bags 24 days old some roots from one of the male plants!


----------



## Bubbashine (Nov 5, 2015)

27 days Sensi Star x Dragon's Blood F3, Bruce Banner x Apollo 11 f3, Banana Milk, Mothers Milk, Lotus Larry & Platinum delights!


----------



## blood moon (Nov 5, 2015)

fssalaska said:


> Thats dumb ! of course 12x12 from day one will work.
> The plant will not start flowering till it gets big enough to handle it so yes it works ! it just makes no sense to grow that way from a yield and potency stand point.


that is not "dumb"this is the 12 12 from seed thread.maybe you should do some research or even try it yourself before you go calling people dumb.


----------



## blood moon (Nov 5, 2015)

blood moon said:


> that is not "dumb"this is the 12 12 from seed thread.maybe you should do some research or even try it yourself before you go calling people dumb.


And potency does not depend on veg time


----------



## blood moon (Nov 5, 2015)

1212 from seed works great you don't have to worry about having two separate rooms to keep a perpetual harvest going ILS tea as soon as I see the first signs of female I will never do it Any other way


----------



## blood moon (Nov 5, 2015)

Bobo Zion said:


> What type lights?


Great work I like


----------



## Petey_Green78 (Nov 5, 2015)

Just a quick update with my shitty camera phone. Flash on and off. DAY 41 SINCE FIRST FLOWER


----------



## Petey_Green78 (Nov 5, 2015)

A little 12/12fs work plus a few vegged clones.


----------



## bamboofarmer (Dec 3, 2015)

Ok so here's the deal:
Last grow I did I ended up with a plant that produced a cola that was almost as big as a milk jug. The damn thing would not finish just kept stacking on calyxes. I finally chopped it after over a hundred days days in flower only to find an assload of mold.
I'm currently growing one of the few seeds she produced on a 12/12 from seed schedule. She's 104 days old and pistils are still more than 50% white, trichomes are mostly cloudy, but still no ambers. Chop or wait?


----------



## Javadog (Dec 5, 2015)

about 15 weeks...wow...the only things that I know that take that long
are my Ace Seeds Old Timers Haze and Purple Haze....but then again
the OTH can go to 140 days. 

Do you know the breed of big-as-a-milkjug?


----------



## bamboofarmer (Dec 5, 2015)

Javadog said:


> about 15 weeks...wow...the only things that I know that take that long
> are my Ace Seeds Old Timers Haze and Purple Haze....but then again
> the OTH can go to 140 days.
> 
> Do you know the breed of big-as-a-milkjug?


No. It is 5th generation from bagseed. But the big ass cola didn't show up until the 4th gen. Am I doing something wrong? My plants never seem to finish. Maybe she's done and I just don't know what the hell i'm doing.


----------



## mrlaw000 (Dec 8, 2015)

del66666 said:


> and these are my grapefruits


What kind of light do you use


----------



## elkamino (Dec 10, 2015)

bamboofarmer said:


> View attachment 3556911 View attachment 3556915 View attachment 3556916 View attachment 3556918 Ok so here's the deal:
> Last grow I did I ended up with a plant that produced a cola that was almost as big as a milk jug. The damn thing would not finish just kept stacking on calyxes. I finally chopped it after over a hundred days days in flower only to find an assload of mold.
> I'm currently growing one of the few seeds she produced on a 12/12 from seed schedule. She's 104 days old and pistils are still more than 50% white, trichomes are mostly cloudy, but still no ambers. Chop or wait?


Don't chop til its ready. Instead open up the bud, loosen any part of it that will pull away from the center. Make sure air is moving, a direct but light breeze right into the cola might save you the mold problem.


----------



## budstocker88 (Dec 11, 2015)

What's up guys new to site and probably this has already been answered somewhere in thread but I have 6 plants that are 12/12 from seed about a month old and almost a foot tall and not a one showing sex is that normal


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 11, 2015)

budstocker88 said:


> What's up guys new to site and probably this has already been answered somewhere in thread but I have 6 plants that are 12/12 from seed about a month old and almost a foot tall and not a one showing sex is that normal


From my experience, 33 to 35 days is typical. Hang in there for one more week!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 11, 2015)

bamboofarmer said:


> View attachment 3556911 View attachment 3556915 View attachment 3556916 View attachment 3556918 Ok so here's the deal:
> Last grow I did I ended up with a plant that produced a cola that was almost as big as a milk jug. The damn thing would not finish just kept stacking on calyxes. I finally chopped it after over a hundred days days in flower only to find an assload of mold.
> I'm currently growing one of the few seeds she produced on a 12/12 from seed schedule. She's 104 days old and pistils are still more than 50% white, trichomes are mostly cloudy, but still no ambers. Chop or wait?


That thing is a beast!


----------



## budstocker88 (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm not giving up dude I'm a persistent little bastard when it comes to my plants just started growing indoors this season but have done outdoor for several seasons now I'm experimenting with a few different grow techniques indoors to see what works best


----------



## budstocker88 (Dec 11, 2015)

Bubba kush cloned 12/12 from rooted sour kush 12/12 from rooted clone both 3 weeks into flower room


----------



## budstocker88 (Dec 12, 2015)

Checked my plants this morning one is showing sex it's a boy  but thats ok will keep you posted on the rest


----------



## jeroly (Dec 12, 2015)

Forgive me for not having the patience to read through all 594 pages of this... I was wondering...

What's the range of yields from a 12/12-from-seed plant generally is (assuming average growing skills, >1 year growing experience, and proper nutrient, lighting, and watering levels)? 

How many days to finish for a 12/12-from-seed plant that would normally flower in 10 weeks after a two month veg?

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## paddy510 (Dec 12, 2015)

usually 12-16weeks seed to harvest. yield anywhere from a few grams to an oz or 2 each
the benefit is that it can be done as a perpetual grow with 1 light in 1 area on 1 timer.
you can just keep planting more seeds be it weekly, fortnightly or monthly, the more often you plant the more often you harvest.


heres some of mine from the last few years, all done 12/12 from seed.


----------



## budstocker88 (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice paddy and those pics kinda got me a little excited about what I might be able to do with my babies... are those Bagseed or fem seeds and 1 gallon pots?


----------



## paddy510 (Dec 12, 2015)

started out with just a mix of different bagseeds, i do a seed grow every year to get more seeds
got some afghan and kush based genetics ive been playing with for the last couple years now. 

i usually start in 3" then move to 6" and 8" pots as needed, better plants get the bigger pots, can fit more using smaller pots tho

250w HPS 2'x3' area, basically just a corner of the room with a hanging canvas sheet making up the other 2 sides and blocking light, open top for heat to escape, very basic setup.


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 12, 2015)

jeroly said:


> Forgive me for not having the patience to read through all 594 pages of this... I was wondering...
> 
> What's the range of yields from a 12/12-from-seed plant generally is (assuming average growing skills, >1 year growing experience, and proper nutrient, lighting, and watering levels)?
> 
> ...


my best is 5.5 oz with Agent Orange, generally would get from 1 to 3 oz per plant or per container. The key is to use large containers (at least 4 gallons, preferably 7) and either direct seed in them or transplant when the plants are only a few days to a week old. Organic supersoil, LEDs and voila.


----------



## budstocker88 (Dec 12, 2015)

paddy510 said:


> started out with just a mix of different bagseeds, i do a seed grow every year to get more seeds
> got some afghan and kush based genetics ive been playing with for the last couple years now.
> 
> i usually start in 3" then move to 6" and 8" pots as needed, better plants get the bigger pots, can fit more using smaller pots tho
> ...


Nice I have a 3x3 tent 400w hps and also using kush strains have bubba and sour kush hopefully I can get good results I'll be sure to keep you posted


----------



## felipesgonzaleza (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi I wanted to show you an Anubis I grew a few months ago, I just wanted to experiment and get a little confidence before going full production, anyway it grew under two 20 watts cfl and in flowering one 105 watts cfl, it took two months from seed to harvest, I wanted it to go fast so I chopped the top, no fertilizer used (just vermicompost and some npk).


----------



## bamboofarmer (Dec 22, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Don't chop til its ready. Instead open up the bud, loosen any part of it that will pull away from the center. Make sure air is moving, a direct but light breeze right into the cola might save you the mold problem.


Thanks for the advice, haven't been on here in a few days. I did chop a couple weeks ago. No mold this time.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Dec 23, 2015)

I was wondering, do you guys start with veg nutes or switch to bloom nutrients straight away? I understand that for the first couple of weeks cannabis won't flower, it has to mature. So maybe during this time it's a good idea to add vegetative specific nutrients and once flowers start occuring, switch to flowering nutes?


----------



## DaMasterBeef (May 3, 2016)

First time posting but if like some input. I have 3 white widow growing under a 300w led. My cabinet is roughly 3ft x 1.5 ft x 2 ft. I don't have much airflow and the light is fixed externally to negate heat issues. I only have a small desktop fan blowing in them 24/7, but the lights of course are 12/12.

My girls are about 3 weeks old and are growing very slowly. I have transplanted them into their final pots with Fox Farm Ocean Forest. No nutes or added love as of yet.

As this is my first attempt at growing, I was hoping to get any input from you guys. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## blood moon (May 3, 2016)

I also am perpetual 12/12 from seed.in order to keep my girls from stretching I am constantly pinning them down .12/12 from seed in kahootz with L.S.T is a great technique..Also one drop of superthrive per liter of water seems to give me 90% females..the superthrive is not proven but seems to be working great.In the past year I have only had 3 males,out of sixty..I do not use feminized seeds.


----------



## blood moon (May 3, 2016)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> I was wondering, do you guys start with veg nutes or switch to bloom nutrients straight away? I understand that for the first couple of weeks cannabis won't flower, it has to mature. So maybe during this time it's a good idea to add vegetative specific nutrients and once flowers start occuring, switch to flowering nutes?


One drop of superiority per liter of water.anything more you are risking burning those little babies..to young to get hit hard with nuts..veg or bloom.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 3, 2016)

blood moon said:


> I also am perpetual 12/12 from seed.in order to keep my girls from stretching I am constantly pinning them down .12/12 from seed in kahootz with L.S.T is a great technique..Also one drop of superthrive per liter of water seems to give me 90% females..the superthrive is not proven but seems to be working great.In the past year I have only had 3 males,out of sixty..I do not use feminized seeds.


Thats because you keep growing hermied bag seeds. Its not the superthrive.


----------



## blood moon (May 3, 2016)

O.K I didn't realize I was dealing with a clairvoyant.I never once said that I use bag seed!Because I don't.I order my seeds.but I do not waste my time with feminized cause they always hermie on me..Maybe it isn't the supermarket.I'm just sharing my experience with those who DONT think they know it all.that is the purpose of this forum.Those of you who know it all and wish to be condescending,...Write a fuckin book!!!just saying.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 3, 2016)

blood moon said:


> O.K I didn't realize I was dealing with a clairvoyant.I never once said that I use bag seed!Because I don't.I order my seeds.but I do not waste my time with feminized cause they always hermie on me..Maybe it isn't the supermarket.I'm just sharing my experience with those who DONT think they know it all.that is the purpose of this forum.Those of you who know it all and wish to be condescending,...Write a fuckin book!!!just saying.


Please dont make me start a 1 month long superthrive thread. i still have the little brown superthrive bottles!. It's NOT the superthrive. If you think it is, then atleast tell us why? So... Why?


----------



## St1kybudz (May 10, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Thats because you keep growing hermied bag seeds. Its not the superthrive.


Some studies indicate that the environment can cause u to have more males or females heat stress will cause more males some people argue that the nutrient concentrations in the medium can cause more males to and the only reason people don't realize is most people don't monitor their grow closely enough one guy asked if he was over analyzing any true scientist knows the more critical one us of their measure the more accurate their experiment will be


----------



## badass954 (May 13, 2016)

hello people what strains are best for a single cola and take 11-12weeks any ideas this thread is long lol! cheers


----------



## sickleaf (May 16, 2016)

jesus, long thread... got stoned, got to page 22


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 16, 2016)

St1kybudz said:


> Some studies indicate that the environment can cause u to have more males or females heat stress will cause more males some people argue that the nutrient concentrations in the medium can cause more males to and the only reason people don't realize is most people don't monitor their grow closely enough one guy asked if he was over analyzing any true scientist knows the more critical one us of their measure the more accurate their experiment will be


Can you link these studies? We know environment plays a big role in how a photo-period plant grows or more specifically how a "phenotype" responds to its environment but i dont think it gets to change its chromosomes given by its parents unless induced through stress which will increase the hermaphrodite trait in its offspring.


----------



## needsomebeans (May 16, 2016)

All these gals are 12/12 from seed. I would love to see this thread get revived. Post them if you got them. I'm half drunk and fully stoned.


----------



## GreenSanta (May 16, 2016)

sickleaf said:


> jesus, long thread... got stoned, got to page 22


be sure not to miss out some of the valuable posts I have made somewhere between page 100 and 500  I am just starting a handful of 12/12 from seed in the grow room coze I didnt keep up with my veg room ,... I have not done any 12/12 fs for a while I am stoked!! just like the gold old days, grow room is filled with diversity!!


----------



## kmog33 (May 16, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickleaf (May 17, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> be sure not to miss out some of the valuable posts I have made somewhere between page 100 and 500  I am just starting a handful of 12/12 from seed in the grow room coze I didnt keep up with my veg room ,... I have not done any 12/12 fs for a while I am stoked!! just like the gold old days, grow room is filled with diversity!!


haha


----------



## GreenSanta (May 17, 2016)

sickleaf said:


> haha


OK I ll save u some time... Key to 12/12 fs: large pot, 5-10 gallons, sweet spot at 7gallons I think. Organically amended potting soil (supersoil) and most importantly once the seeds are up you have less than a week to transplant them into ur big pot, ideally start the seeds in it. I've seen so many time people asking when do u start feeding bloom and stop feeding veg, the answer is nothing but water. With the right strain one can pull 6oz monster. At higher density you can do sea of green with pure indica but I always preferred hybrid for 12/12 fs. There u have it.

With regular seeds I ll direct seed 3 seeds or transplant 3 seedling per 10gal pots, pull the male(s) as they show sex and it works well...


----------



## sickleaf (May 17, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> OK I ll save u some time... Key to 12/12 fs: large pot, 5-10 gallons, sweet spot at 7gallons I think. Organically amended potting soil (supersoil) and most importantly once the seeds are up you have less than a week to transplant them into ur big pot, ideally start the seeds in it. I've seen so many time people asking when do u start feeding bloom and stop feeding veg, the answer is nothing but water. With the right strain one can pull 6oz monster. At higher density you can do sea of green with pure indica but I always preferred hybrid for 12/12 fs. There u have it.
> 
> With regular seeds I ll direct seed 3 seeds or transplant 3 seedling per 10gal pots, pull the male(s) as they show sex and it works well...


Thanks a mill, gonna give it a try 

you rock dude!


----------



## sickleaf (May 17, 2016)

i think it will suit me, i like things simple


----------



## Turtledadestroyeerrrrrrr (May 17, 2016)

I'm going to try this style of growing due to space I don't want two tents but I want perpetual as well so my question is. How many plants would I be able to stick in a 4 x 2 x 4 tent?


----------



## needsomebeans (May 17, 2016)

Turtledadestroyeerrrrrrr said:


> I'm going to try this style of growing due to space I don't want two tents but I want perpetual as well so my question is. How many plants would I be able to stick in a 4 x 2 x 4 tent?


Depends on your pot size my friend


----------



## Turtledadestroyeerrrrrrr (May 17, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Depends on your pot size my friend


I'm think 2 gallons I've seen mixed opinions on size


----------



## nyceone (May 18, 2016)

Gonna try a 12/12 from seed wen i move in 2 weeks for my next grow


----------



## needsomebeans (May 18, 2016)

Turtledadestroyeerrrrrrr said:


> I'm think 2 gallons I've seen mixed opinions on size


What kind a lightning are you going use?


----------



## charlestonchunk (May 18, 2016)

12, 12 is da bomb. I cant wait. Not even one week? why not just one week?I am just going to put my tail between my legs and walk away. my girl is big and her roots are locked. I'm flushing...should have transplanted. My chrystals don't look like that. Not this time anyway. I nursed this pllant back for a buddy who lied about the genetics. Bubblicious? what do yall think. Not much smell. i got pictures on other places but can i move them to here if they were uploaded from a phone?
CoCo 600 CES nutes 100pct coir mix of thin and thick. I'm going coco with hempy in 5 gallons next time buddy thanks!


----------



## DesertGrow89 (May 18, 2016)

charlestonchunk said:


> 12, 12 is da bomb. I cant wait. Not even one week? why not just one week?I am just going to put my tail between my legs and walk away. my girl is big and her roots are locked. I'm flushing...should have transplanted. My chrystals don't look like that. Not this time anyway. I nursed this pllant back for a buddy who lied about the genetics. Bubblicious? what do yall think. Not much smell. i got pictures on other places but can i move them to here if they were uploaded from a phone?
> CoCo 600 CES nutes 100pct coir mix of thin and thick. I'm going coco with hempy in 5 gallons next time buddy thanks!


Yes you can upload them here just right click the images and save them to your desktop or something then upload them


----------



## Turtledadestroyeerrrrrrr (May 18, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> What kind a lightning are you going use?


150 watt hips and few 23 w and a 125 watt cfl


----------



## GreenSanta (May 18, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Depends on your pot size my friend





Turtledadestroyeerrrrrrr said:


> I'm going to try this style of growing due to space I don't want two tents but I want perpetual as well so my question is. How many plants would I be able to stick in a 4 x 2 x 4 tent?


more or less 14, .. start 4 regular seeds every 2 weeks.

more or less 4 seedlings, 4 young plants, 2 showing sex, 2 in mid bloom...2 that are near harvest

you can get a decent perpetual going in a small tent this size, the good thing,unlike conventional growers, is that your photons are almost always shining on plant matter 365 days a year, very efficient way to grow. I like to keep my solo cups in the large pots that have young plants so not so much of the light is being wasted on soil...

My number one advice if you guys are trying to yield well with 12/12 fs is to go with 5 gallon pots minimum and transplant super early (1-7days from popping out of the soil)

Also to run perpetual, you want to use beneficial insects, because soon or later you will have pests and if you want to keep it perpetual without spraying its the only solution. If you start with a sterile mix and have no pest whatsoever its good to start with at least an application of nematodes for thrips and fungus gnats.

Finally, I have grown perpetually for over 4 years without ever starting from scratch, nor bleaching the room or anything, I vacuum once in a while, clean the fans and stuff but the rooms always have plants, photons are never wasted.

I am generous tonight but if it wasnt for this thread, I might have never become such a seed and strain fanatic...

PEACE


----------



## GreenSanta (May 18, 2016)

Endur0xX said:


> I just cut a branche from a vegging plant to clone it, can I put this clone under 12/12 right away even if there is no roots yet? say it says 55days to harvest, can I count today as day 1 ? I assume it will probably take a little longer than 55days since there is no roots yet just wwondering if the plants is actually going to root under 12-12 thansk


lol that was my very first post in this thread, almost 5 years ago!!? lol I was such a fkin newbie !!!!


----------



## St1kybudz (May 21, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Can you link these studies? We know environment plays a big role in how a photo-period plant grows or more specifically how a "phenotype" responds to its environment but i dont think it gets to change its chromosomes given by its parents unless induced through stress which will increase the hermaphrodite trait in its offspring.


There is no increase in the hermaphrodite trait from further study I have found that some scientists think that hermaphrodite plants are not true xx females that they have x and y chromosomes or they could nit express male gametes


----------



## St1kybudz (May 21, 2016)

Turtledadestroyeerrrrrrr said:


> I'm think 2 gallons I've seen mixed opinions on size


Go with a 3 gal has almost same foot print as a 2 and gives 1 gal per month have tried 1212 from seed 3 gal is plenty plants roots do not fill the space they have in the 3 month time so anything more is over kill


----------



## St1kybudz (May 21, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Can you link these studies? We know environment plays a big role in how a photo-period plant grows or more specifically how a "phenotype" responds to its environment but i dont think it gets to change its chromosomes given by its parents unless induced through stress which will increase the hermaphrodite trait in its offspring.


Post u the title of the books buy em read em overy and over and over then u won't need to surf the Web for info I'm just here to help (cannabis breeders bible) greg green and I can't think of the other title a friend has it at the moment


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 1, 2016)

Don't mind the burn, not good with bottles anymore lol


Malawi kush x afghan kush
  



Og kush x afghan kush


----------



## Bubbashine (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm running some Goji OG 12/12 from seed... I've just started hitting them with PK 9-18


----------



## Bubbashine (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Bubbashine (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Walterwhiter (Aug 22, 2016)

There are a million post how much time are we saving off of a cycle by doing this? Seems to be a cfl heavy trend. Does anyone do 12 12 with hps?


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 22, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> There are a million post how much time are we saving off of a cycle by doing this? Seems to be a cfl heavy trend. Does anyone do 12 12 with hps?


If you research it through google, you'll find way more information than on here. 
It makes 100% sense, and I've seen guys using hps lamps.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Aug 22, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> If you research it through google, you'll find way more information than on here.
> It makes 100% sense, and I've seen guys using hps lamps.


I'm just trying to get some first hand info from someone who does this regularly to get a better ball park on time Frame


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 22, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> I'm just trying to get some first hand info from someone who does this regularly to get a better ball park on time Frame


Cannabis will not flower until it is mature. About a month, then you see what you have. With 12 on from seed, you save on energy costs.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Aug 22, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Cannabis will not flower until it is mature. About a month, then you see what you have. With 12 on from seed, you save on energy costs.


I have fems


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 22, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> I have fems


Run them all together in veg to the size you want, then flip. Start your next batch of seeds under fluorescent bulbs a couple weeks pre harvest, move them in, repeat.


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 23, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> There are a million post how much time are we saving off of a cycle by doing this? Seems to be a cfl heavy trend. Does anyone do 12 12 with hps?


The only time that you save is your veg time. Cannabis will show their sex around week 4 to 5 but this doesn't mean they are flowering. The hormone florigen is what triggers the plant to go into full blown flower mode. The 12/12 light cycle is what induces the plant to produce this hormone.

Check this thread out too my friend. It shows some 12/12 results with minimal grow containers. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-8th-official-party-cup-grow-competition-update-thread.899563/


----------



## Walterwhiter (Aug 23, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> The only time that you save is your veg time. Cannabis will show their sex around week 4 to 5 but this doesn't mean they are flowering. The hormone florigen is what triggers the plant to go into full blown flower mode. The 12/12 light cycle is what induces the plant to produce this hormone.
> 
> Check this thread out too my friend. It shows some 12/12 results with minimal grow containers.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-8th-official-party-cup-grow-competition-update-thread.899563/


Thanks


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 8, 2017)

bump bump, thread needs resuscitation!!!


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 8, 2017)

glockdoc said:


> bump bump, thread needs resuscitation!!!


I agree.
Crater Lake v5


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 8, 2017)

Purple Voodoo 
Tangerine Power X White Chocolate Covered Strawberries


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 8, 2017)

wake it up


----------



## Javadog (Mar 8, 2017)

glockdoc said:


> bump bump, thread needs resuscitation!!!


and you are just the person to do the bumping. Hey Bro! Hope that all is well for you and yours.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 9, 2017)

Javadog said:


> and you are just the person to do the bumping. Hey Bro! Hope that all is well for you and yours.


whats up JD. long time bro! hope all is well on your end as well!
i've been stopping by checking out your thread here and there, see you are still running many varieties and flavors. from the few pages i went through, everything looks great!


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 9, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> I agree.
> Crater Lake v5 View attachment 3902409


nice looking lady you got their, what you using for medium and lights an such?!?


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 9, 2017)

glockdoc said:


> nice looking lady you got their, what you using for medium and lights an such?!?


Thanks my friend. She was grown in Happy Frog soil in a 11/2 gallon pot. I use DIY Veros.


----------



## Growdict (Mar 10, 2017)

12/12 in promix with 315 w cmh. 25 regs in 5*5 gallon smart pots. Cut off males as they showed. Left with 19. This is about week 7. Hard to be exact cuz they take awhile to show sex


----------



## Rusher (Mar 10, 2017)

Growdict said:


> 12/12 in promix with 315 w cmh. 25 regs in 5*5 gallon smart pots. Cut off males as they showed. Left with 19. This is about week 7. Hard to be exact cuz they take awhile to show sexView attachment 3903191


Is the can for scale or serving some kind of purpose related to the grow?


----------



## Growdict (Mar 10, 2017)

Rusher said:


> Is the can for scale or serving some kind of purpose related to the grow?


yes, for scale. sometimes people post pictures and you cant tell how big anything is. some of those buds are as big as the can already, and they still have 3 weeks or more to go. i like to use soda cans because they are a standard size.


----------



## Rusher (Mar 10, 2017)

Growdict said:


> yes, for scale. sometimes people post pictures and you cant tell how big anything is. some of those buds are as big as the can already, and they still have 3 weeks or more to go. i like to use soda cans because they are a standard size.


That's some beautiful work. Good on you.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 10, 2017)

Growdict said:


> 12/12 in promix with 315 w cmh. 25 regs in 5*5 gallon smart pots. Cut off males as they showed. Left with 19. This is about week 7. Hard to be exact cuz they take awhile to show sexView attachment 3903191





Growdict said:


> 12/12 in promix with 315 w cmh. 25 regs in 5*5 gallon smart pots. Cut off males as they showed. Left with 19. This is about week 7. Hard to be exact cuz they take awhile to show sexView attachment 3903191


hell yea, real nice work! looks like a real solid 12/12 run,you got the cab dialed in good!
what strains you running and what kind of yields you getting?!?!


----------



## The Dawg (Mar 11, 2017)

12/12 From Seed In A 16 Oz Party Cup Using Only 6 O'z Of Solution. Light 60 Watt CXB 5000k DD Bin


----------



## Growdict (Mar 11, 2017)

glockdoc said:


> hell yea, real nice work! looks like a real solid 12/12 run,you got the cab dialed in good!
> what strains you running and what kind of yields you getting?!?!


This is a cross i made. (BbxJTR )+ ww. My first time doing a sog grow. Last 3 runs under this light i was onlygetting 8 oz. but this will be at least 12


----------



## Humanrob (Mar 11, 2017)

I did my first 12/12 from seed, but that was only one of many "firsts" in this grow. This is the last one standing, a cross I call Lucybean (LSD x Jillybean). It's not ready yet, but Monday will be day 128 and I'm done, so it's coming down. There were a lot of experiments during this grow, and one unintentional variable -- it got really cold for a while. That seemed to slow a couple of them down. Others were getting close to being done (hairs getting darker) and then the weather warmed up and it seemed like they started to pump out fresh new hairs... or that could be from something else, I'm not sure. 

  

2 gal. fabric pot, FF/HF soil mix with dry time release nutes, 600w HPS and (2) Optic 120's (4000k) that I shut off a couple of weeks ago to try and encourage this girl to finish up.


----------



## Petey_Green78 (Apr 4, 2017)

Bobo Zion said:


> What type lights?


600 watt hps


----------



## MonkeyPickAss (Apr 6, 2017)

Gonna be starting my first 12/12 grow this weekend and i'm pretty stoked. My last grow which was also my first grow i did 5 autos and ended up with 545g which i was VERY happy with but now i am looking for some variety so i will be doing 9 different strains in my 4x4 tent. Strains are gonna be Black Jack, Ice, Papaya, AK48, Master Kush, Super Skunk, Wonder Woman, Raspberry Cough and 1 other ytbd strain. Will post pictures as i go.


----------



## Petey_Green78 (Apr 7, 2017)

MonkeyPickAss said:


> Gonna be starting my first 12/12 grow this weekend and i'm pretty stoked. My last grow which was also my first grow i did 5 autos and ended up with 545g which i was VERY happy with but now i am looking for some variety so i will be doing 9 different strains in my 4x4 tent. Strains are gonna be Black Jack, Ice, Papaya, AK48, Master Kush, Super Skunk, Wonder Woman, Raspberry Cough and 1 other ytbd strain. Will post pictures as i go.


what type of light you using in the 4x4. 545g that's nice. Never ran auto's. I have one in my veg chamber now. I'm curious to watch it grow


----------



## MonkeyPickAss (Apr 7, 2017)

Petey_Green78 said:


> what type of light you using in the 4x4. 545g that's nice. Never ran auto's. I have one in my veg chamber now. I'm curious to watch it grow


I've got a ton of the cheap reflector leds. 4 "300w" and 2 "600w". The 600s are Meizhi and the 300s are viparspectra. It's about 1100w from the wall when I have them all going but I get massive rock hard buds so I don't mind the power usage at all.


----------



## Petey_Green78 (Apr 7, 2017)

MonkeyPickAss said:


> I've got a ton of the cheap reflector leds. 4 "300w" and 2 "600w". The 600s are Meizhi and the 300s are viparspectra. It's about 1100w from the wall when I have them all going but I get massive rock hard buds so I don't mine the power usage at all.


Im using tents. have a 3x3 with two 400 hps in it, a 2.5x2.5 with one 400, and another 2.5x2.5 with two 600 LED's in it. Im learning about the LED and coco coir now. quick story is i ended up in the hospital back in November. 5 surgeries in 6 days. stayed in hospital for a month. All my plants died. know one to take care of them. Came home could barely walk and had 2 clones to barely survive. Vegged them for 3 wks. Put them under the 800 and they produced 140g together. Now i have every tent scrogged out. I took cuttings from those two clones, six to be exact. Strain is Reserve Privada Headband. i have a sour d pheno and a og pheno. I got about 9 strains vegging now waiting on these headbands to finish out within the next wk or 2. so im about to run a LED scrog and compare the yield and quality to the hps. Im curious to see if i get near or over what the hps produces. If so i will retire the hps.


----------



## DMXKk17 (Oct 23, 2017)

Just started 12/12 from seed

Feminised Sensi skunk, I'm on day 3 from sprout now. Nothing much happening apart from stretching

Anybody interested in a weekly pic? If so I'll start posting tomorrow, it's lights off at the moment.


----------



## needsomebeans (Oct 23, 2017)

DMXKk17 said:


> Just started 12/12 from seed
> 
> Feminised Sensi skunk, I'm on day 3 from sprout now. Nothing much happening apart from stretching
> 
> Anybody interested in a weekly pic? If so I'll start posting tomorrow, it's lights off at the moment.


Show them if you have them my friend. Glad to see someone else trying it.


----------



## DMXKk17 (Oct 24, 2017)

It's just the experimental one plant 

This has started 12/12 literally from seed. I placed the seed in water and gave her a good poking every hour until she didn't rise again 

After that, I just put her straight in the soil and waited, 2 days after that she popped up but I had to take her crash helmet off (the seed shell) 

I'm now on day 6 since she popped up, day 8 in total.

-Strain - Sensi Skunk
-140w in total CFL, mixture of spectrums
-Multi purpose compost, nothing else at all added but water

I don't know why the first pic is sideways but don't worry, I am not growing it attached to the wall


----------



## Moldy (Oct 24, 2017)

I grew a Critical cheese and cloned it before flower. I had 5 clones that went 12/12 right away. When I chopped the mother plant I had as much weight on the one plant as the 5 clones put together. Yeah, it was fast but by vegging a couple of weeks I could have had double the weight off those clones.


----------



## DMXKk17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi

Thanks for the heads up.

I read that it is dependent on the strain, some strains do great with 12/12. I also read that the cost of growing 12/12 rather than going 24/0 for a few weeks gives you more bud for energy cost in the strains that do thrive on 12/12

I do have the same strain that I vegged 24/0 for two weeks at the side of my 12/12 from seed.

It's more of an experiment on the strain rather than wanting huge yields.

Thanks once again
Appreciated


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 24, 2017)

I've been doing this for a while, prolly 3 years, and if you don't have an extra veg space it's good for a perpetual grow. You're definitely not going to achieve the same per plant yields as if you vegged everything then flowered. If you expect that result you'll be disappointed, it's unrealistic.

If you have a space you can veg in you're wasting your time growing 12/12 from seed regardless of what strain you grow. It's great if you like variety and want a 12/12 grow space year round without a separate veg. space.

You can definitely fill jars, but if you have clones/quality seeds and yield is the goal this is the wrong tree to bark up.

The only strains I've had do poorly are strains that don't stretch. Generally I hit 2 oz from a 2gallon (1.5 actual) gallon home depot bucket on strains that double in height. If it doesn't stretch for shit sometimes it can be as low as a half O. Which is shit by anyones standards.

I'd say by week 3-4 flower if you're not seeing good bud sets on a non-stretching plant you're better off to chop it and fill the space with something else. I've had short plants put out, but you can tell if it's going to be acceptable by that time usually. If it's not showing good signs by 4 weeks then I'm not going to risk another 4-8 weeks to find out and be even more disappointed. <--- obviously this depends on strain flower times.

If you plan on doing this perpetually you're gonna need seeds started every 2-4 weeks or so. You will burn through seed stock this way. If you're paying big money for your seeds then less veg. time equals less return on the cash you invested in those seeds.

I know there's been lots of talk about decreased quality, I haven't seen it. Some of the best pot I've grown has been this way, also some of the worst  it's just how it goes.

You absolutely need to lolipop or your yields will be fucking garbage. 25% off the bottom of the plant at least, try and do this a tthe end of stretch so nothing gets slowed down at all. Stopping that stretch is Not good.. Seems like if you don't it effects yields more than if you were to veg. and not lollipop, I could be wrong but this just seems like a general observation i've made with 0 proof to back it up.

The bottom line TLDR no bullshit: If you have a space to veg for 3 weeks you will always have better results that way than if you grow 12/12 from seed. The extra light hours will increase your yield it's just how plants work. If you don't have the space and don't want to veg/flower/veg/flower/veg/flower this is an amazing way to always have flowers in the grow area.

If you are in a 4x4 or bigger you'd be better off to get a couple 2x2's and veg instead of doing this in a 4x4.

My end heights generally around 3 +\- feet if interested.


----------



## DMXKk17 (Nov 3, 2017)

Update, I have topped her, the soon to be 3rd node set has been snipped, we are now down to 2 full node sets. I know it's early but the less amount of stress I can cause later on, the better.

Anyway


----------



## Og grumble (Jul 30, 2018)

Im running my first round of 12/12 from seed. Wish me luck.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 30, 2018)

Og grumble said:


> Im running my first round of 12/12 from seed. Wish me luck.


If you have any questions, feel free to ask. I've got several under my belt.


----------



## Og grumble (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks man. I do have a question actually. Do plants seem to grow a lot slower for the first few weeks of life as opposed to a veg light cycle? I know with less light it will be less growth but is it a really noticable difference? This grape ape is like 17-18 days above soil and its growing super slow.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 30, 2018)

Og grumble said:


> Thanks man. I do have a question actually. Do plants seem to grow a lot slower for the first few weeks of life as opposed to a veg light cycle? I know with less light it will be less growth but is it a really noticable difference? This grape ape is like 17-18 days above soil and its growing super slow.


Not that I've found, no. Yours looks perfect. It will begin to go into pre-flower stretch in another week or 10 days. If you don't top, expect it to still reach ~ 30" give or take depending on strain.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jul 30, 2018)

Og grumble said:


> Thanks man. I do have a question actually. Do plants seem to grow a lot slower for the first few weeks of life as opposed to a veg light cycle? I know with less light it will be less growth but is it a really noticable difference? This grape ape is like 17-18 days above soil and its growing super slow.


I used to grow 12/12 a few years back. Not all strains react well to it, that's for sure. Grape ape has purps in it, which are slow to veg in normal conditions. I can totally see how they would crawl under 12/12 and probably not get too big. Your plant looks healthy.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 30, 2018)

I grew this room 12/12 from seed while I upgraded my veg/lung room. Surprisingly I still averaged over a 1/4 lb per plant dry. They just needed more support than with the 30-45 day veg I usually do. 

Works better with sativa leaning hybrids than indica leaning.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Aug 2, 2018)

Wats up guys, I’ve been out the game for a while now. Jumping back in goin 12/12 with no training. This will be my first time i don’t top or bend them over.
3 girls sharing a 250w hps, 4 weeks from sprout, not seekin a huge yield, jus a quick harvest.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 2, 2018)

SweetestCheeba said:


> View attachment 4175196 Wats up guys, I’ve been out the game for a while now. Jumping back in goin 12/12 with no training. This will be my first time i don’t top or bend them over.
> 3 girls sharing a 250w hps, 4 weeks from sprout, not seekin a huge yield, jus a quick harvest.


Cool!

What Strain r you running there?


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Aug 2, 2018)

They are bagseeds, I believe the 2 bushier ones are bubba kush and the taller one is weeding cake.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 4, 2018)

Sounds cool cant wait to the the Results!

Peace


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Aug 4, 2018)

Hey folks quick question, should I transplant into A larger pot before they start to really take off blooming.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 4, 2018)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Hey folks quick question, should I transplant into A larger pot before they start to really take off blooming.



I did. I started them in cups or #1 nursery pots and transplanted to #3 before stretch got too far going. 

Here is 1 I did not transplant in time and left to bloom in the 1 gallon (3/4 gallon actual volume)

Didn’t bush and branch out like the up potted plants.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Aug 4, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I did. I started them in cups or #1 nursery pots and transplanted to #3 before stretch got too far going.
> 
> Here is 1 I did not transplant in time and left to bloom in the 1 gallon (3/4 gallon actual volume)
> 
> ...


She looks good but I see wat ur sayin. I have a ton of 5 gallon buckets, I was thinking about drilling some drain holes in the bottom and using those.
What size light was she under?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 4, 2018)

SweetestCheeba said:


> She looks good but I see wat ur sayin. I have a ton of 5 gallon buckets, I was thinking about drilling some drain holes in the bottom and using those.
> What size light was she under?



They were all in the same room under 2 600w Hortilux super hps and 1 Phillips 315 cmh 3100k. 

I rotate them all around as I water them. 

Those buckets with good drainage drilled work for many many growers. You can get big plants in them. Real big.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Aug 5, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> They were all in the same room under 2 600w Hortilux super hps and 1 Phillips 315 cmh 3100k.
> 
> I rotate them all around as I water them.
> 
> Those buckets with good drainage drilled work for many many growers. You can get big plants in them. Real big.


I only have a 250w but it’s in a cool tube. My objective is to keep the light close to keep them a bit smaller but I want them to swell as much as possible. Hopefully the larger rooting space helps with the swelling instead of stretching. 
Any tips to get the swell during flower other than training or topping?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 5, 2018)

SweetestCheeba said:


> I only have a 250w but it’s in a cool tube. My objective is to keep the light close to keep them a bit smaller but I want them to swell as much as possible. Hopefully the larger rooting space helps with the swelling instead of stretching.
> Any tips to get the swell during flower other than training or topping?



The only thing to do is keep the plants happy and healthy and in as stable environment as possible. 

Rooting space doesn’t determine size or yield as much as light. 

250 will cover maybe a 2x2 area for flowering. And plants should be kept on the short side.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 5, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> They were all in the same room under 2 600w Hortilux super hps and 1 Phillips 315 cmh 3100k.
> 
> I rotate them all around as I water them.
> 
> Those buckets with good drainage drilled work for many many growers. You can get big plants in them. Real big.


Thats a very nice light setup you running there!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 5, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> Thats a very nice light setup you running there!



Thanks. It’s too hot in the small bedroom for the cmh in the summer though. So I’m testing the 315 in my 3x3 veg tent. 

It has cut off almost 2 weeks to get to the same growth compared to the t-5 flourescents.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 6, 2018)

Recently got into 1212 fs with a spare 2 x 3 tent and a 65w quantum board. First run I found some great phenos and have revegged so I can run in my main tent a 4x8.

First run, 

Lightsaber x Sunshinedaydream
 

Plemon
 

Adhesive #1
 



Adhesive #3
 

Adhesive #4


----------



## numberfour (Aug 6, 2018)

Second run have more plants and strains running,

GG4 x Yeti OG2
 

Jaffa Caked Cookies (London Dank Cut) x Yeti OG2 
 

High Frequency


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 6, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Recently got into 1212 fs with a spare 2 x 3 tent and a 65w quantum board. First run I found some great phenos and have revegged so I can run in my main tent a 4x8.
> 
> First run,
> 
> ...



That Plemon looks pretty nice!!


----------



## numberfour (Aug 7, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> That Plemon looks pretty nice!!


Plemon was outstanding. Amazing terps and great flavour and stone. I'll revisit that strain sometime in the future


----------



## Og grumble (Aug 7, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Plemon was outstanding. Amazing terps and great flavour and stone. I'll revisit that strain sometime in the future[/QUOTE


Is that plemon from breeders boutique?


----------



## numberfour (Aug 7, 2018)

Og grumble said:


> Is that plemon from breeders boutique?


Yes


----------



## numberfour (Aug 7, 2018)

Few more, 

Hibernate - Greenpoint Seeds
 

Goji OG x Sunshinedaydream, bagseed from an old grow I still run the Goji Mother


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 7, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Plemon was outstanding. Amazing terps and great flavour and stone. I'll revisit that strain sometime in the future


For sure thats one for 12/12FS.
Better grab some sooner than later.
Most seedlines today expire/disapear very fast today.
But definitly nice job you doing there!

Peace


----------



## numberfour (Aug 8, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> For sure thats one for 12/12FS.
> Better grab some sooner than later.
> Most seedlines today expire/disapear very fast today.
> But definitly nice job you doing there!
> ...


Thanks, yeah hit the BB guys up, usually a free pack with any purchase. They've a thread in the seeds and strain reviews section, seedbank reviews.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 9, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Thanks, yeah hit the BB guys up, usually a free pack with any purchase. They've a thread in the seeds and strain reviews section, seedbank reviews.


Cool.
I go more and more with private seed sources.
I believe the real outstanding, realy well selected Genetics, I mean talking about that real fire shit you cant buy.
I believe the best stuff is hidden somewhere in a remote backyard, or in growroom that no one will ever see except the paranoid owner.
Those people went through years of selecting and breeding and more selecting to get their favourite prefered traits in one plant. That is plant breeding. Not releasing 40 new crosses per year.
This is what I am looking for.
I am fed of all the hype.
People releasing tons of crosses but I dont see anyone spending serious time in creating new IBL's.
There is only lil % Ibl out there today. As there is lil serious breeding.
Crosses are instable.

If you can find that pheno again keep a clone. I hope you can.
Such a nice bud!
If not possible try to get f2 from the girl if those were regulars.

Sometimes when I didnt keep clones I hated myself later on. Lol


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Aug 9, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Recently got into 1212 fs with a spare 2 x 3 tent and a 65w quantum board. First run I found some great phenos and have revegged so I can run in my main tent a 4x8.
> 
> First run,
> 
> ...


cool plants


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Aug 9, 2018)

DMXKk17 said:


> Update, I have topped her, the soon to be 3rd node set has been snipped, we are now down to 2 full node sets. I know it's early but the less amount of stress I can cause later on, the better.
> 
> Anyway


Healthy plants


----------



## Og grumble (Aug 9, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> Cool.
> I go more and more with private seed sources.
> I believe the real outstanding, realy well selected Genetics, I mean talking about that real fire shit you cant buy.
> I believe the best stuff is hidden somewhere in a remote backyard, or in growroom that no one will ever see except the paranoid owner.
> ...


Word. This is the shit I have been talking about for years. The best cannabis is in some small growers basement or backyard. There are a lot of breeders who have very strong genetics but like you said, most dont take the time to work with them and stabilize them. I still buy seeds from breeders, but i totally agree with you.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 9, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> Cool.
> I go more and more with private seed sources.
> I believe the real outstanding, realy well selected Genetics, I mean talking about that real fire shit you cant buy.
> I believe the best stuff is hidden somewhere in a remote backyard, or in growroom that no one will ever see except the paranoid owner.
> ...



You are 100% right on this. It still blows my mind how much what use to be the respected norm has flipped nowadays. The saddest part is somehow people actually think it is better cannabis. 
I can assure anyone the thousands of Afghani seeds I got from a married hippy couple from Vermont I guided salmon fishing back in 94-95, is as good or better then any indica available commercially nowadays. 23 years later and I still get 70% germ rate every time I test some.
The only ones who bitch about the 90s strains are those who are too young to of known them. If there isn't commercial marketing hype how can they possibly be good? hahaha
Cheers


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 9, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> You are 100% right on this. It still blows my mind how much what use to be the respected norm has flipped nowadays. The saddest part is somehow people actually think it is better cannabis.
> I can assure anyone the thousands of Afghani seeds I got from a married hippy couple from Vermont I guided salmon fishing back in 94-95, is as good or better then any indica available commercially nowadays. 23 years later and I still get 70% germ rate every time I test some.
> The only ones who bitch about the 90s strains are those who are too young to of known them. If there isn't commercial marketing hype how can they possibly be good? hahaha
> Cheers





Og grumble said:


> Word. This is the shit I have been talking about for years. The best cannabis is in some small growers basement or backyard. There are a lot of breeders who have very strong genetics but like you said, most dont take the time to work with them and stabilize them. I still buy seeds from breeders, but i totally agree with you.


It sounds like I found my Soulmates!

Yes I sometime order too.
Just trying to get basic building blocks.But only if its not available from a buddy from around the globe.
But most of the time if not always I am disapointed with.what I bought from breeders.
You buy orange skunk and its just skunk no orange taste but orange hairs. Quality is just standard and you pay the big $$$ for the shit.
Not useable for any serious matings.
Would prefere any hippie seed before sold seeds.

I like to meet the people talk to the people who worked their ass of getting all done right and serious to get the resulting seeds. This Fellas aint famous but that shit is real!
You soon know what they do and most of the time you find out about their great attitude and plan.
And there is so much love and karma involved.
Standards were set to crazy levels in private gardens, borders were ignored laws were questioned just for that seeds and to spread em around the globe. Thats good karma for me.


Was forced due to total prohibition to supply myself and buddies with seeds that I produced myself....they also illegaliced seeds over here in the mid 90's.
So I got pretty much an idea about what happens when I do this or that.
Had no clue about cloning.
Only had a halfway god growbook and no internet back then.
And I can tell that most stuff you buy dont matter what brand, you could do yourself at home or better with a bit of luck.
If you have time and a bit of space for some selecting, and just a simple 100watt 24-7 box to keep clones you even can do better at home.

There is another thing about all the yearly hypes.
The more Seeds you send out the higher the chance that someone finds a elite keeper and reports it online. BAM there it starts.
Now imsgine you and two friends test you homemade beans.
Now imagine a testgrower network with a couple hundred members who testgrow your beans.
I guess its clear who has the better chance for a hype.

I would always go for a well worked line with a high ratio of great individuals from a brothers garden than buying those hyped multicrosses you need 100 beans to find a halfway good individium.

Breeders pop up on every corner good strains not.
If they are honest they agree with me.
Its still backyard hack jobs what we do any of us if micro breeder established breeder hobby breeder.
Untill mj isnt fully decriminalized and legalized without regulations we will all be limited by numbers.
As long as we cant say "...lets grow a hundre acres of trees from that seed and select a queen..." we all are just playing around.
Some with more luck some with less.
Some will just have the better marketing skills. Some will have enough money to blow into advertisement. That will not mean that they have any good genetics.
Money, the right location and Connections are worth more for marketing than any genetics.
Just look how easy it is to judge the winning strains at high times cup before it even started.

And when you hear breeders selling seed by the kilo be suspicious its outsorced work results then.
Giving a guy a bunch of female clonrs and when they ready the grower gets a pollentube and Trara you have your kilo of seeds.
Because nobody can grow enough.plants legally on this planet to produce this amounts as a breeder.
Except Uruguay maybe.

Peace Bro


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 9, 2018)

Btw. Sorry for the wallpaper lol.
You fired me up.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Aug 13, 2018)

Quick question folks, I’m 5 weeks in and I want to add more light. Would it be best to just add another hps/mh or supplemental lighting like cfls or LEDs?
I currently have three girls under a 250w hps in a 2x2 space.


----------



## Og grumble (Aug 13, 2018)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Quick question folks, I’m 5 weeks in and I want to add more light. Would it be best to just add another hps/mh or supplemental lighting like cfls or LEDs?
> I currently have three girls under a 250w hps in a 2x2 space.


Depends. Do you have all of the above things on hand? Also are you in a tent or enclosed space where heat can become an issue?


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Aug 14, 2018)

Og grumble said:


> Depends. Do you have all of the above things on hand? Also are you in a tent or enclosed space where heat can become an issue?


I have cfls and some leds on hand but would pick up a new hps or mh. 
And yes they are in an enclosed space because but heat is very well managed.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 14, 2018)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Quick question folks, I’m 5 weeks in and I want to add more light. Would it be best to just add another hps/mh or supplemental lighting like cfls or LEDs?
> I currently have three girls under a 250w hps in a 2x2 space.


I am a hps man in flower.
If you can handle the heat I would add a second lamp or replace it with a dimmable bigger one.
So you have room to play.
They sell dimmable digital ballasts now that dont need to be dimmed in steps like 350 450 600 660 you can freely dim the new ones without steps.
Dunno how to describe it better in english Bro.

Edit
I could think of using the led's and cfl's as additional sidelighting if possible.
Buds swell nicely when there is light around them.

Peace


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Aug 14, 2018)

Subbed. Just to add something to the thread, here is a hibernate 16oz cup plant I grew for the contest. It was 12-12 from seed grown in coco using Jacks pro, cal nit, Epsom salt, and mkp.  Grown in my custom birdcage led light.


 
Final yield was 27 grams of rock hard bud.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Aug 15, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Subbed. Just to add something to the thread, here is a hibernate 16oz cup plant I grew for the contest. It was 12-12 from seed grown in coco using Jacks pro, cal nit, Epsom salt, and mkp. View attachment 4181198 Grown in my custom birdcage led light.
> 
> View attachment 4181200
> View attachment 4181201
> Final yield was 27 grams of rock hard bud.


Love the creativity. 
27g’s dry or wet


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Aug 15, 2018)

5weeks in and they’re starting to crown


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 15, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Subbed. Just to add something to the thread, here is a hibernate 16oz cup plant I grew for the contest. It was 12-12 from seed grown in coco using Jacks pro, cal nit, Epsom salt, and mkp. View attachment 4181198 Grown in my custom birdcage led light.
> 
> View attachment 4181200
> View attachment 4181201
> Final yield was 27 grams of rock hard bud.


I loved to follow the cup grow contest in the past. What a nice game!

And you won my "Gbuddy's creativity award 2018"
100 points plus extra certification.
I LOVE THAT BIRDCAGE THING.
Great Job!
Vertical light is a absolute plus.
Look at those nugs!
What was the total wattage on the led lights?

Keep up your enthusiastic work!

Peace


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Aug 15, 2018)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Love the creativity.
> 27g’s dry or wet


Dry

The plant a week or 2 before harvest


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Aug 15, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> I loved to follow the cup grow contest in the past. What a nice game!
> 
> And you won my "Gbuddy's creativity award 2018"
> 100 points plus extra certification.
> ...


IIRC, I was running it around 70 watts. It is adjustable from basically 1 watt to around 120. The power supply I am using is capable of about 400 watts, but the strips have no heatsinks at all so I am not pushing the wattage limits.

Yeah, and the all around lighting is kind of my thing. This is 4 plants in a 5x5 (plus a sister of the contest plant in the foreground - single cola plant in a white cup).
 

I am just looking for guidance on other growing ideas here. 12/12 from seed has a lot of possibilities but I have a plant limit of 6, so I am thinking it may not be the best route for me.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 15, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> IIRC, I was running it around 70 watts. It is adjustable from basically 1 watt to around 120. The power supply I am using is capable of about 400 watts, but the strips have no heatsinks at all so I am not pushing the wattage limits.
> 
> Yeah, and the all around lighting is kind of my thing. This is 4 plants in a 5x5 (plus a sister of the contest plant in the foreground - single cola plant in a white cup).
> View attachment 4181388
> ...


you are definitly my candidate Dude!
regulations lol 
....but
I know two ways how to yield big time with a low plantcount .... a oldschool way, and a new school way.
1.what space can you use for flowering plants?room?tent? room would be nice.
2.lets talk about how many watts maximum of light can you run/pay in total?
3.can you handle the heat of the possible lights (transport it outside the room).

pm when ever you want. guess I know one or two members to help ya out.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 15, 2018)

I grow medium bushes and am going back to 12/12 from seed. I keep in plant count and usable meds on hand regulations by staggering my grow and harvesting 1 plant at a time. When one starts to ripen I plant a new seed. 

Goes like this perpetually for constant supply of different flowers for variety. 

Here is a recent pic. 

 

I use feminized seeds to not waste plant count.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 15, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I grow medium bushes and am going back to 12/12 from seed. I keep in plant count and usable meds on hand regulations by staggering my grow and harvesting 1 plant at a time. When one starts to ripen I plant a new seed.
> 
> Goes like this perpetually for constant supply of different flowers for variety.
> 
> ...


hey that looks verry sweet Bro!
and verry healthy looking happy plants
!
cool!!!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 15, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> hey that looks verry sweet Bro!
> and verry healthy looking happy plants
> !
> cool!!!



Thanks very much


----------



## numberfour (Aug 16, 2018)

The plants (15 in total) outgrew the tent (2x3) and 65w quantum board this week lol, so ordered a larger tent and quantum board. Should be set up on Friday but few shots from yesterday, 

Hibernate
 

High Frequency #5
 

Pioneer Kush #5
 

Dirty Glue 
 

Cowboy Cookies
 

Tropical Lassi


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 16, 2018)

numberfour said:


> The plants (15 in total) outgrew the tent (2x3) and 65w quantum board this week lol, so ordered a larger tent and quantum board. Should be set up on Friday but few shots from yesterday,
> 
> Hibernate
> View attachment 4181693
> ...


Ahhhh more space is good.
so you buy a new board eh? so the old one is unused right?
popping up to mind.....you could use the old one as a side light and turn the plant every couple of days or dayly.
sidelights adds more horizontal swelling to the budstructure. thicker buds!

and btw. your plants als look fucking healthy! and nice tricome profile!


----------



## numberfour (Aug 17, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> Ahhhh more space is good.
> so you buy a new board eh? so the old one is unused right?
> popping up to mind.....you could use the old one as a side light and turn the plant every couple of days or dayly.
> sidelights adds more horizontal swelling to the budstructure. thicker buds!
> ...


Yeah its great although the new tent has the same floor space its taller by around 40cm which allows a little headroom between plant, boards and carbon filter. Sounds like nothing and it is really but it will make a huge difference. I had to bend over half the plants this run, I pack as many plants in as I can so horizontal flowering is a no no for me.

New board will dim from 135w down to around 60w, I've found these boards work best dimmed in my environment so I'll probably try run both for a while and see how it goes lol. 

I like the way you think. Last week I added a 26w red TLED, penetration is weak as hell but and it only covers a couple of tops of the plants but its made up of 45% 3000k 45% 2100k 10% infared 3000lu. Interested to see what effect this will have.

Thanks, yeah they're doing great so far.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Aug 17, 2018)

Is anyone here familiar with Vipar Spectra LEDs?


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Aug 17, 2018)

Is anyone here familiar with Vipar Spectra LEDs?


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 17, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Yeah its great although the new tent has the same floor space its taller by around 40cm which allows a little headroom between plant, boards and carbon filter. Sounds like nothing and it is really but it will make a huge difference. I had to bend over half the plants this run, I pack as many plants in as I can so horizontal flowering is a no no for me.
> 
> New board will dim from 135w down to around 60w, I've found these boards work best dimmed in my environment so I'll probably try run both for a while and see how it goes lol.
> 
> ...


Sorry Bro english isnt my mothertongue. You got me wrong I believe.
Horizontal growth....wasnt ment in an aspect of leafe and stem growth but budswelling. Like when a bud gets light not only from the top but from added sidelights it will swell way more.

The simple rule that I recognised behind growing is that....
Try to minimize stress in any form for the plant posdible.(provide everything the plant needs as good as possible)
And more roots+more air(oxygen co2)+more light = more bud.
I subjectivly would even say the light plays the first role.
The rewards given by the cannabis species for this is unreal.
Have seen modern grows in soil with close to 2g/watt and that is not just unbelieveable its just possible using todays technologies and the needed watts.

Some people who want to sell nutes will tell you its the 16 amino acids they use to create the "EFFECT" but you should rather recognize those 10+ x 600watters hanging vertically around the plants. Those lights are responsible for that monster effect.
Krusty from canada just used GH 3part and created the same if not better effect without other shit just his own freedombucket system! Back at overgrow and other forums!
Everybody hated him back in da day for pulling 1-1,5/watt this way. Today there are better lights that can do even more with less work involved!

Peace


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Aug 18, 2018)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Is anyone here familiar with Vipar Spectra LEDs?


Vipars are cheapo led lights. They will grow weed but produce some heat. They are not in the same league as strips, cobs, or quantum boards. Vipar efficiency is about the same as HPS. Don't believe their claims of equivalent watts bullshit. I have one sitting on the shelf -- a "450 watt" light that pulls 192 actual watts from the wall, that performs like a 192 watt HPS. So if you want to replace a 400 watt HPS, you will need 2+ Vipar "450 watt" lights.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 19, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> Sorry Bro english isnt my mothertongue. You got me wrong I believe.


Nah, I understood you fine mate but my reply was not...I ment / should have put horizontal plants, as in once the stem has been bent in half, all cool though 

I flower in soil and in my main room aim for 1.5gpw and higher running multiple (15 - 20) strains...not got there yet, 1.3gpw is my average the past year. Mono cropping I could hit higher numbers but I can't think of anything worse for me than flowering one strain.

Genetics play a lot too, I have some Chem crosses which crush it in yield, some other strains which just dont but the smoke is great off those. Nute compaine's are the biggest scam in the world, I do use two bottles though, Biobizz fish mix and bloom but thats it.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 19, 2018)

Opie1971 said:


> . Do you think Cinderella 99 would be ok for 12/12?



Don’t know. Never grew it. But it is a sativa leaning hybrid.


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 19, 2018)

I finally got some cinderella, straight from Brothers Grimm, not decided yet as to how I will try them. May start a journal, although no one is probably interested.


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 19, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Don’t know. Never grew it. But it is a sativa leaning hybrid.


I think that maybe I've seen some of your work other places, maybe YouTube ?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 19, 2018)

Opie1971 said:


> I think that maybe I've seen some of your work other places, maybe YouTube ?



My pics are out there due to Pete at Ch9 on Instagram and Facebook. But there is another michiganmedgrower with an online presence. 

My plants sometimes get pictured in searches with his. 

But I only post here and thc farmer.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 19, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Nah, I understood you fine mate but my reply was not...I ment / should have put horizontal plants, as in once the stem has been bent in half, all cool though
> 
> I flower in soil and in my main room aim for 1.5gpw and higher running multiple (15 - 20) strains...not got there yet, 1.3gpw is my average the past year. Mono cropping I could hit higher numbers but I can't think of anything worse for me than flowering one strain.
> 
> Genetics play a lot too, I have some Chem crosses which crush it in yield, some other strains which just dont but the smoke is great off those. Nute compaine's are the biggest scam in the world, I do use two bottles though, Biobizz fish mix and bloom but thats it.


With multiple strains its even hard to hit those 1.3gpw! Congrats!!!
With only one selected high yielding clone its a other story.

But if you do not grow comercialy you grow more than one. Just for variety. Daytime and night smoke.
Same here. Always at the hunt for new great plants.

Peace

Edit
I am a soilman too.
Make the most parts myself by composting the horse poop from gf' s horses. Great stuff!


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Aug 25, 2018)

Hey guys checked on my girls today and one of the looked a little stressed and it’s just on the top two nodes. They’re about 7wks from sprout.


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 25, 2018)

SweetestCheeba said:


> View attachment 4187003 View attachment 4187004 View attachment 4187005 Hey guys checked on my girls today and one of the looked a little stressed and it’s just on the top two nodes. They’re about 7wks from sprout.


Maybe needing a little nitrogen


----------



## Smithy1 (Aug 25, 2018)

This thread still for 12/12 from seed? Or has it gone off subject lol I have some royal cheese that are in my flower room and have been on 12/12 since they sprouted.


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 26, 2018)

Smithy1 said:


> This thread still for 12/12 from seed? Or has it gone off subject lol I have some royal cheese that are in my flower room and have been on 12/12 since they sprouted.


Let’s see em


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 26, 2018)

Smithy1 said:


> This thread still for 12/12 from seed? Or has it gone off subject lol I have some royal cheese that are in my flower room and have been on 12/12 since they sprouted.


Show what ya got!


----------



## Grow Harder (Aug 26, 2018)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Is anyone here familiar with Vipar Spectra LEDs?


Using one right now


----------



## Grow Harder (Aug 26, 2018)

Smithy1 said:


> This thread still for 12/12 from seed? Or has it gone off subject lol I have some royal cheese that are in my flower room and have been on 12/12 since they sprouted.


A picture's worth a thousand words


----------



## numberfour (Aug 27, 2018)

Added the 130w quantum board and its made a world of difference,few shots from today

DirtyGlue - ResinheadGenetics
(GG4 x Yeti OG2)
 

Hibernate #2 - Greenpoint Seeds
(Shuteye x Stardawg)
 

Pioneer Kush #5 - GreenPointSeeds
(Bubba Kush x Stardawg)


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Aug 27, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Subbed. Just to add something to the thread, here is a hibernate 16oz cup plant I grew for the contest. It was 12-12 from seed grown in coco using Jacks pro, cal nit, Epsom salt, and mkp. View attachment 4181198 Grown in my custom birdcage led light.
> 
> View attachment 4181200
> View attachment 4181201
> Final yield was 27 grams of rock hard bud.


Ehhhh I knew I'd find you here lol


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Aug 27, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Don’t know. Never grew it. But it is a sativa leaning hybrid.


Love that strain! Trying it soon under 12/12


----------



## numberfour (Aug 27, 2018)

few more

Goji x Sunshine Daydream bagseed,


High Frequency #5 - Summer House Seeds
(White Fire OG #C x Black Triangle)


Cowboy Cookies - Greenpoint Seeds
(GMO x Stardawg)


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Aug 27, 2018)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Ehhhh I knew I'd find you here lol


Heck ya! I'm doing research for the next competition! 

Hopefully you are all healed up from the surgery. Are you planning to be in the upcoming 12-12 cup contest and/or 1 gallon auto contests?


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 27, 2018)

numberfour said:


> few more
> 
> Goji x Sunshine Daydream bagseed,
> View attachment 4188061
> ...


The Dirty Glue is my number 1 Bro!

Great Job!!!


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Aug 27, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Heck ya! I'm doing research for the next competition!
> 
> Hopefully you are all healed up from the surgery. Are you planning to be in the upcoming 12-12 cup contest and/or 1 gallon auto contests?


Sure am! Same thread or different??


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Aug 27, 2018)

Not sure, keep your eyes open.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 28, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> The Dirty Glue is my number 1 Bro!
> 
> Great Job!!!


I'm finding the glue crosses tend to be real lookers and put out the frost, by all accounts this is one hell of a strain to smoke. She's so greasy to the touch and has a chocolate aroma with fuel undertones. Thanks, I'm meeting up with the breeder in a few months, see what he thinks.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Aug 29, 2018)

Wats up guys, so my problem seems to be getting worse with one of my girls.
I’m thinkin it may be a nute lockout or potassium deficiency... what do you think?
TIA


----------



## glockdoc (Aug 29, 2018)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Wats up guys, so my problem seems to be getting worse with one of my girls.
> I’m thinkin it may be a nute lockout or potassium deficiency... what do you think?
> TIAView attachment 4189020View attachment 4189021


i think u got root rot. just an educated guess


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 29, 2018)

numberfour said:


> few more
> 
> Goji x Sunshine Daydream bagseed,
> View attachment 4188061
> ...





numberfour said:


> few more
> 
> Goji x Sunshine Daydream bagseed,
> View attachment 4188061
> ...


How does that cowboy cookie smell


----------



## numberfour (Aug 30, 2018)

Jhon77 said:


> How does that cowboy cookie smell


putrid is the only word that comes to mind...I had a rub the other day and it the stench just got worse over a few minutes, ended up having to wash my hands lol


----------



## Javadog (Aug 30, 2018)

It is weird when the scent gets odd.

The Burnt Rubber of The Dog and the Cat Piss of other breeds are similar....


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Aug 30, 2018)

glockdoc said:


> i think u got root rot. just an educated guess


I jus flushed her today until the run off was clear. Then gonna let her dry up about 2 in deep before I feed again. I don’t think it’s root rot. Her bud production is the best of the three.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 31, 2018)

Javadog said:


> It is weird when the scent gets odd.
> 
> The Burnt Rubber of The Dog and the Cat Piss of other breeds are similar....


I kinda expected something out there from a strain called Garlic Mushrooms and Onion lol...I like the variation, got some fruit, gas, sour and dead something now. 

Mmmm the Dog, need to revisit that one.

Tropical Lassi - Resin Head Genetics 
Jaffa Caked Cookies (London Dank Cut) x Yeti OG2


----------



## Javadog (Sep 1, 2018)

numberfour said:


> I kinda expected something out there from a strain called Garlic Mushrooms and Onion lol...I like the variation, got some fruit, gas, sour and dead something now.
> 
> Mmmm the Dog, need to revisit that one.
> 
> ...


Nice danktitude as usual! :0)

LOL, and I remember the "flavor wheel"....the class of flavs called "Biologic" 
was problematic from the get-go. Ha ha ha! It had only "Mousey" and "Horsey"
both of which I would probably pass on.


----------



## glockdoc (Sep 1, 2018)

SweetestCheeba said:


> I jus flushed her today until the run off was clear. Then gonna let her dry up about 2 in deep before I feed again. I don’t think it’s root rot. Her bud production is the best of the three.


how often do you water? do you always let the top 2inches of soil get dry before u water?


----------



## glockdoc (Sep 2, 2018)

JD brother how goes it!?!? i need to do some catching up on your thread


----------



## Javadog (Sep 2, 2018)

I was good to see you poking about too Bro.

I will make a post to my old thread, to kick off the new season, once things cool down.

Be Well!


----------



## numberfour (Sep 6, 2018)

Dirty Glue - Resin Heads Genetics


----------



## numberfour (Sep 8, 2018)

Pioneer Kush #5 - Greenpoint Seeds
3 phenos in flower, almost identical in bud structure just differ in height. Skunky musky notes on the nose, very dense bud.

High Frequency #5 - Summer House Seeds
 
Knew I'd find some fire in this cross of White Fire OG x Black Triangle. Smells dangerous, very sticky to the touch..bloody bugs love her

Goji x Sunshinedaydream - bagseed
#2
 

#3 
 
Not my finest work, sweet orange peel candy on the nose


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 9, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Heck ya! I'm doing research for the next competition!
> 
> Hopefully you are all healed up from the surgery. Are you planning to be in the upcoming 12-12 cup contest and/or 1 gallon auto contests?


Im entering


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Sep 12, 2018)

Do many of you make your own seeds? I ask because it seems like a year in the 12/12 FS perpetual and it'd be easy to burn through 100s of seeds. Or do some of you clone early in flower?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 12, 2018)

Mary's Confidant said:


> Do many of you make your own seeds? I ask because it seems like a year in the 12/12 FS perpetual and it'd be easy to burn through 100s of seeds. Or do some of you clone early in flower?



I buy them in bulk but it’s funny my breeder keeps saying I should just make them. I plant a couple hundred per year or so.


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Sep 12, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I buy them in bulk but it’s funny my breeder keeps saying I should just make them. I plant a couple hundred per year or so.


Yeah, I think I'll run a couple cycles of sinsemilla then I'll probably let my entire tent run an open pollination with a select male. 

Grow those out for a while, then do it again. That should keep me adequately supplied for.....the rest of my life.

Not saying I still won't buy seeds but at least I won't *need* to buy seeds


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 12, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I buy them in bulk but it’s funny my breeder keeps saying I should just make them. I plant a couple hundred per year or so.


Im gonna try it after all my plants are done


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 12, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im gonna try it after all my plants are done



I have 3 plants so far again 12/12 at about week 3. I will try to remember to post some pics as they develop. 

So far the branches are very thin again but are budding up well. Can’t get in there for pics til tonight after lights on at 8.


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 13, 2018)

My first attempt at 12/12 from seed, 3 Bros Grimm C99 and 1 Critical Hog, the reason they're all in the tote is that I thought that they were gonna have to be taken outside. I also had planned on making more beans, as the C99 are regs, but I'm almost positive they're female.
Thinking of using Tiresias Mist to make female pollen, they are about 4 weeks in this photo.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Nov 9, 2018)

Jus a General question for everyone that has done 12/12 from seed, what’s the longest you have let a girl grow from seed. I have what I believe is wedding cake and there is really no info at all online. Today is day 113 and she is still pushing out white hairs. I’ve noticed that the finished bud is full of orange hairs soo I figured I would jus continue to let her ride on for anothe 2 weeks. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 9, 2018)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Jus a General question for everyone that has done 12/12 from seed, what’s the longest you have let a girl grow from seed. I have what I believe is wedding cake and there is really no info at all online. Today is day 113 and she is still pushing out white hairs. I’ve noticed that the finished bud is full of orange hairs soo I figured I would jus continue to let her ride on for anothe 2 weeks.
> What do you guys think?


PICs?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 9, 2018)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Jus a General question for everyone that has done 12/12 from seed, what’s the longest you have let a girl grow from seed. I have what I believe is wedding cake and there is really no info at all online. Today is day 113 and she is still pushing out white hairs. I’ve noticed that the finished bud is full of orange hairs soo I figured I would jus continue to let her ride on for anothe 2 weeks.
> What do you guys think?


105 to 108 I think for me.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 21, 2018)

A few finished shots and bud shots from my last run, 

Goji x Sunshine Daydream #3
 

Cowboy Cookies #3
 

Tropical Lassi #4
 

Dirty Glue
 

3 phenos of Pioneer Kush
 

Hibernate 
 

Cowboy Cookies #2
 

Revegged Tropical Lassi #1 and #4, Dirty Glue and both phenos of Cowboy Cookies. Found the 3 phenos of Goji x Sunshine Daydream too sharp in flavour.

Current 1212, 

1x Back 2 Black - Thunderfudge Genetics
1x Black Raz - Bodhi
3x Dog - Breeders Boutique
1x Gunslinger - Greenpointseeds
2x More Cowbell - Bodhi
2x Space Monkey - Bodhi
1x Tranquil Elephantizer - Bodhi
2x White Wizard - F707seeds

Space Monkey putting out early frost


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 21, 2018)

numberfour said:


> A few finished shots and bud shots from my last run,
> 
> Goji x Sunshine Daydream #3
> View attachment 4236705
> ...


Absolutely fantastic work!

Hey...how much work have you done crossing bodhi strains together?


----------



## numberfour (Nov 21, 2018)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Absolutely fantastic work!
> 
> Hey...how much work have you done crossing bodhi strains together?


Thanks man.

The Goji x Sunshine was from a rouge Sunshine male from a few years ago...no actual chucking or breeding. He hit quite a few female's, Lightsaber from Exotic Genetix, Goji, Holy Grail Kush..

Bodhi thread or Chuckers Paradise thread in seeds and strain review is probably you're best bet for crossing questions.


----------



## Opie1971 (Nov 21, 2018)

Hey Number Four, you've got some great looking stuff, just wondering, how long is the average total life span? From sprout to cut under 12/12 from the start?


----------



## numberfour (Nov 23, 2018)

Opie1971 said:


> Hey Number Four, you've got some great looking stuff, just wondering, how long is the average total life span? From sprout to cut under 12/12 from the start?


Cheers mate got some great genetics to play with. Time wise its very much strain dependent, I work in soil and it averages around 12 - 16 weeks from seed to chop.


----------



## mattman089 (Nov 29, 2018)

This thread has just opened up a whole new can of worms lol...

Any tips on getting them to stay 1 solid cola @numberfour ? Would love to try this on my next grow in about 6 weeks when my Blue Haze gets done.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 30, 2018)

mattman089 said:


> This thread has just opened up a whole new can of worms lol...
> 
> Any tips on getting them to stay 1 solid cola @numberfour ? Would love to try this on my next grow in about 6 weeks when my Blue Haze gets done.


That will be mostly dependent on genetics but you certainly can just chop off the side branches too. This works especially well if you want to grow lots of plants. I've found that giving each plant 10" x 10" is damn near perfect (again, somewhat strain dependent).


----------



## numberfour (Nov 30, 2018)

mattman089 said:


> This thread has just opened up a whole new can of worms lol...
> 
> Any tips on getting them to stay 1 solid cola @numberfour ? Would love to try this on my next grow in about 6 weeks when my Blue Haze gets done.


HDS has it right as its down to genetics, pheno type expressions and luck of the draw. I've more plants that didnt stack than did.

No real tips, all I do is take the large fans off bar the top two or four depending on strain, helps airflow and gets light down. Flowering in small posts too, Adhesive below was in a 16oz party cup, current run in .75ltrs. Side branching has been minimal in the strains I've run, never had to nor would I cut them off as I use this as a micro pheno hunt.

Adhesive #4
 
You'll also find some strains love 1212 from seed and some take ages to get going. Found indica dom plants can struggle to get going whereas some hybrids are made for it. Good luck and post your findings.


----------



## Edsta007 (Dec 13, 2018)

About to start a grow on the equator. I'm growing sweet skunk, c99, Malawi and panama. All the strains are either pure sativa or sativa dominant. The light is constantly 12/12 all year round so I guess this would be the best thread to post questions.

I'm growing in 10 litre (approx 2.5 gallon) pots, pure coco. Is this sufficient? 

Also should I sprout straight in the pots or start in party cups and transplant?


----------



## Opie1971 (Dec 13, 2018)

Edsta007 said:


> About to start a grow on the equator. I'm growing sweet skunk, c99, Malawi and panama. All the strains are either pure sativa or sativa dominant. The light is constantly 12/12 all year round so I guess this would be the best thread to post questions.
> 
> I'm growing in 10 litre (approx 2.5 gallon) pots, pure coco. Is this sufficient?
> 
> Also should I sprout straight in the pots or start in party cups and transplant?


Well being that your growing outdoors I would just start them in their final pots. If it were gonna be indoor if say cups. I've been growing 12/12 from seed here lately, what I've been doing is starting in solo cups, then when the plant shows sex I transplant into their final pot. I do this to try and keep their size down, and it seems to give them a boost during their most important stage. Here's a couple recent pics.
Sorry, it put the pics first, whoops!!


----------



## numberfour (Dec 14, 2018)

Great pics and adivce @Opie1971 

Few shots from this week, 

White Wizard #5

Running two phenos and both are a bit special

Back 2 Black
 
Leaning heavy on The Black, from what I've read dark purple leaves will turn black.

Gunslinger


----------



## Opie1971 (Dec 14, 2018)

Already very frosty Four, looking great. Are you using soil?


----------



## Edsta007 (Dec 14, 2018)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4248461 View attachment 4248463 View attachment 4248466 View attachment 4248469
> Well being that your growing outdoors I would just start them in their final pots. If it were gonna be indoor if say cups. I've been growing 12/12 from seed here lately, what I've been doing is starting in solo cups, then when the plant shows sex I transplant into their final pot. I do this to try and keep their size down, and it seems to give them a boost during their most important stage. Here's a couple recent pics.
> Sorry, it put the pics first, whoops!!





Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4248461 View attachment 4248463 View attachment 4248466 View attachment 4248469
> Well being that your growing outdoors I would just start them in their final pots. If it were gonna be indoor if say cups. I've been growing 12/12 from seed here lately, what I've been doing is starting in solo cups, then when the plant shows sex I transplant into their final pot. I do this to try and keep their size down, and it seems to give them a boost during their most important stage. Here's a couple recent pics.
> Sorry, it put the pics first, whoops!!


Thanks for your reply. 

So just stick the seeds straight into the 2.5 gal pot and go from there?


----------



## Opie1971 (Dec 14, 2018)

Edsta007 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> So just stick the seeds straight into the 2.5 gal pot and go from there?


Well yeah, if there's not any risks involved, like bugs, rabbits, ground hogs, etc...
Do you usually soak your seeds and germinate them in paper towels or something?


----------



## Edsta007 (Dec 14, 2018)

I usually start them in coco pellets, then transplant in 30 gal pots, this is how I grew out door in Australia. This will be my first equator grow so no veg time here.


----------



## Aladdin.khalifa (Dec 14, 2018)

Edsta007 said:


> I usually start them in coco pellets, then transplant in 30 gal pots, this is how I grew out door in Australia. This will be my first equator grow so no veg time here.


Nice strategy! Are you going to grow some crazy Sativas?

Personally I like starting the "Sativas" (NLD)  directly in 12/12 to limit the stretch indoors. And I usually vegg Indicas  for 5 to 10 days before flipping them to flower. 

Not trying to maximize yields but pheno hunt without wasting too much time (Higher turnover).


----------



## Edsta007 (Dec 14, 2018)

Aladdin.khalifa said:


> Nice strategy! Are you going to grow some crazy Sativas?
> 
> Personally I like starting the "Sativas" (NLD)  directly in 12/12 to limit the stretch indoors. And I usually vegg Indicas  for 5 to 10 days before flipping them to flower.
> 
> Not trying to maximize yields but pheno hunt without wasting too much time (Higher turnover).


I'll be growing sweet skunk and c99 from peakseedsbc, Malawi and panama haze from ace seeds, never grown a sativa dominant or pure, so will be an interesting grow.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 15, 2018)

Opie1971 said:


> Already very frosty Four, looking great. Are you using soil?


Thanks, yes soil. For me, I find soil is where the flavour and terps are at their most pronounced.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 20, 2018)

Some shots from past few days, some strains are far ahead and some are just getting going (more indica dom)

More Cowbell
 
No give on the squeeze shes solid as and an amazing nose. Really impressed with this pheno, looking like a fast finisher too.

Space Monkey #2
 
Can see why this strain is popular, this is one of three phenos running and they're all putting out and all a little bit different. 

Tranquil Elephantizer
 
Big and has a presence about her

Black Raspberry
 
Smells like a sharpie visited a strip club run by..dirty whore raspberries...amazing

Gunslinger
 

Lucky 7s
 
Lucky Charms leaner in nose

Back 2 Black 
 

White Wizard #5
 

Dog


----------



## Opie1971 (Dec 20, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Some shots from past few days, some strains are far ahead and some are just getting going (more indica dom)
> 
> More Cowbell
> View attachment 4252200
> ...


Really great looking work Four, awesome. That's about all I can say.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 20, 2018)

Opie1971 said:


> Really great looking work Four, awesome. That's about all I can say.


Thanks, not a perfect run but finishing well. Found some interesting phenos though which i can't wait to try.


----------



## Opie1971 (Dec 20, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Thanks, not a perfect run but finishing well. Found some interesting phenos though which i can't wait to try.


Yeah, I'd like to try a few of those as well!


----------



## numberfour (Jan 23, 2019)

Most are down or coming down, found some beauties this run, reveg tent is filling up

More Cowbell - Bodhi

Lowers


Gunslinger - GreenPointSeeds


Tranquil Elephantizer - Bodhi


Space Monkey #2 - Bodhi

Lowers


Black Raspberry - Bodhi


Lucky 7's - GreenPointSeeds


White Wizard #5


----------



## numberfour (Jan 23, 2019)

White Wizard #4
 

Lowers
 

Space Monkey #2
 

Lowers
 

Next 1212 run should be interesting, Archive, Bodhi, Seed Junkys, Underground Originals, Thunderfudge, @BobBitchen GreenPointSeeds all in the line up


----------



## InTheValley (Jan 23, 2019)

Freakin beautiful, 

already look cured, lol..


----------



## Mellowman1212 (Jan 23, 2019)

jimmygreenfingers said:


> No other way for me man, if i aint got nowt to do i'll find something but come evening its feet up and big spliff


Lovely. Just back reading until I get to 604


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 23, 2019)

Nice work #


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 23, 2019)

More great work 4, looks great as usual. Good job.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 23, 2019)

Delicious Candy from Delicious Orange Bud from Dutch Passion
 Sapphire from HSO

All were 12/12 from seed. Should have had a Meltdown from BobBitchen included in the lineup but I left things in someone else's care, needless to say things didn't work out. But I have more Meltdown beans to pop, and looking forward to them.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 28, 2019)

Damn dudes Nice work! 

Numberfours making me want to get the wallet out and make some orders, damn! Gorgeous!


----------



## numberfour (Feb 27, 2019)

Few buds shots from last run,

Space Monkey #4 - Bodhi
 

White Wizard #4 - F707Seeds
 

White Wizard #5 - F707Seeds
 

More Cowbell - Bodhi
 

Lucky 7's - GreenPointSeeds
 

Gunslinger - GreenPointSeeds
 

Tranquil Elephantizer (Remix) - Bodhi
 

I've revegged Space Monkey #2, #4 and White Wizard #4 as those had the best flavours, smell and stone for me. More Cowbell was pure lights out material, followed closely by Tranquil Elelphantizer Remix. I'll be hunting through those strains at a later date.

Started a new seed run but its not 1212 from seed, think they got to two nodes high before flip
 

Will be running 1212 from seed again after this run.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 27, 2019)

Brothers Grimm Cinderella 99 from S1's that I made last fall. Bubblegum, didn't really take to being topped, but it made 4 really nice colas. THC Bomb, I really like the structure of this one, wish they all grew out like this. Strawberry Cookies
These were all grown 12/12 from the start.

Good work Number 4, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## CanadianDank (Feb 27, 2019)

Opie and Numberfour, both of you have some awesome looking bud there! Like DAMN!


----------



## Javadog (Mar 1, 2019)

Serious Patience there bros!


----------



## newguy41410 (May 31, 2019)

A reputable Instagram grower I follow says he pops his seeds under 12/12 lighting to determine sex. And as soon as they show their gender he takes the females to his veg room while the males get culled. The females go through re-veg this way right? Is this technique bad for the resultant mother plant at all? Or will she resume vegging as normal?

I currently have 13 seedlings growing at the moment that are at about two weeks old. I was going to let them grow about three or four nodes high and then i was going to take a cutting and throw the cuttings in a cup of water under 12/12 lighting to determine sex. But now I'm having second thoughts...

The sprout from seed under 12/12 method actually seems more efficient and convenient than taking a cutting and putting the cutting under 12/12 lighting. Can I re-veg seedlings rest assured that the mother plant will behave as normal once she gets out her funk and is in veg again? TIA!


----------



## InTheValley (Jun 1, 2019)

yeap, u will be fine, although, the reverting females will stretch thinking she is still in Flower because the hormons are telling her to stretch like normal. She will slow down, usually after 2 weeks, but will still grow out nice. Ive done it, as it fills out a scrog really nicely. You will notice pistils on all the new nodes also, but dont get scared, lol..


----------



## InTheValley (Jun 1, 2019)

I run 12/12, i top after the 3rd node is complete, which is around 16 days. although my current Cherry wine CBDs, i topped at 10 days. then you should see pistils around day 24-28. as soon as you even see a hint of female, flip to 18/6. also, transplanting should be done at first pistil find, which i also call day 1 of flower if you keep them in flower.

I start in solo till then, and final pot when you see the first sign of female. 2 gallons works great.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 1, 2019)

newguy41410 said:


> A reputable Instagram grower I follow says he pops his seeds under 12/12 lighting to determine sex. And as soon as they show their gender he takes the females to his veg room while the males get culled. The females go through re-veg this way right? Is this technique bad for the resultant mother plant at all? Or will she resume vegging as normal?
> 
> I currently have 13 seedlings growing at the moment that are at about two weeks old. I was going to let them grow about three or four nodes high and then i was going to take a cutting and throw the cuttings in a cup of water under 12/12 lighting to determine sex. But now I'm having second thoughts...
> 
> The sprout from seed under 12/12 method actually seems more efficient and convenient than taking a cutting and putting the cutting under 12/12 lighting. Can I re-veg seedlings rest assured that the mother plant will behave as normal once she gets out her funk and is in veg again? TIA!


Think about it this way, with an 18/6 cycle the females show anywhere from 2-4 weeks, males are more like 2-3 weeks.

Starting at 12/12
Week 1-2 slow growth & stretch
Week 3 flowering
Week 4-5 reveg
Week 5-6+ vigorous growth, at this point you can pull clones and/or flower.

Starting at 18/6

Week 1-2 normal growth
Week 3-4 vigorous growth & maturity, at this point you can pull clones and/or flower.

Starting at 12/12 is nice when your looking for a certain phenotype or doing a sog grow, but if your looking for the biggest possible plants in little time I would stick with 18/6, as it will gain you a whole 2-3 weeks of growth compared to starting at 12/12.

People will do differently and that's fine, but I feel I'm making perfect sense here.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 1, 2019)

My Blue Cheese 12/12 from seed. For me It’s been tricky trying to figure out when to start flushing because there was no 18-6 to 12/12 light time switch and I like to count my weeks flowering as soon as I switch from veg to flower.

This is the end of week 11.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 2, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My Blue Cheese 12/12 from seed. For me It’s been tricky trying to figure out when to start flushing because there was no 18-6 to 12/12 light time switch and I like to count my weeks flowering as soon as I switch from veg to flower.
> View attachment 4343576
> This is the end of week 11.


Most strains will start showing sex after 4 weeks of 12/12 from seed, some take a week or so longer. 
You are probably at or around 7 weeks of flowering.


----------



## InTheValley (Jun 2, 2019)

Looks great DrAmber, thats why i start flower day count when you see the first pistil. When it starts those "spurts"of pistils, like you have now, its getting ready to be finished. Those are her final trys for pollen,..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 8, 2019)

InTheValley said:


> Looks great DrAmber, thats why i start flower day count when you see the first pistil. When it starts those "spurts"of pistils, like you have now, its getting ready to be finished. Those are her final trys for pollen,..


She is finally sucking the green color out of her leaves and still spurting new pistils and foxtailing it. I have only been feeding water for a couple weeks now maybe even longer. When should I chop. I almost feel like feeding her again. When I think she’s done, POW! More pistils pop!! What do you recommend at this point ? June 17th will be 3 months total.


----------



## InTheValley (Jun 8, 2019)

she hit a wall bro, still looks like 3-5 weeks away, at some point, she just froze in growing. maybe let her dry out much? almost seems like the roots were dryed out to much, and now has to form new roots to finish.

what light u use?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 8, 2019)

InTheValley said:


> she hit a wall bro, still looks like 3-5 weeks away, at some point, she just froze in growing. maybe let her dry out much? almost seems like the roots were dryed out to much, and now has to form new roots to finish.
> 
> what light u use?



I use a 110 watt Led. I never let her dry out too much. Water almost every day.


----------



## InTheValley (Jun 8, 2019)

over watered. What media? Looks like soil.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 8, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> She is finally sucking the green color out of her leaves and still spurting new pistils and foxtailing it. I have only been feeding water for a couple weeks now maybe even longer. When should I chop. I almost feel like feeding her again. When I think she’s done, POW! More pistils pop!! What do you recommend at this point ? June 17th will be 3 months total.
> View attachment 4346907
> View attachment 4346910


That is one hell of a plant!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 8, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4346924
> I use a 110 watt Led. I never let her dry out too much. Water almost every day.


Either im high as hell,or that shit is just that funny!!! Ok,its both!!!


----------



## InTheValley (Jun 8, 2019)

12/12 from seed, day 70 , day 45 flower. sometimes i raise the watts to 250 just for a couple hours a day, then drop back down to 185ish. Had calmag problems early on, totally hurt the progress, they are in flush right now, the big one anyways. The plant on the far left, was severally over watered at the beginning, and slowed it down ALOT, and was going to pull her out and bin her, but she started to get better, so i let her roll, but she is definitely 3 weeks behind.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 9, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> She is finally sucking the green color out of her leaves and still spurting new pistils and foxtailing it. I have only been feeding water for a couple weeks now maybe even longer. When should I chop. I almost feel like feeding her again. When I think she’s done, POW! More pistils pop!! What do you recommend at this point ? June 17th will be 3 months total.
> View attachment 4346907
> View attachment 4346910


It will take most plants around 100 days to be ‘done’. Some strains take longer, some not as long, oftentimes, even plants of the same strain will vary in flowering times.
The way to tell is to look at the trichomes, which will be clear, milky or amber. Each stage will give different effects. You can cut parts of your plant at different stages of color to find out which you prefer.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 9, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> It will take most plants around 100 days to be ‘done’. Some strains take longer, some not as long, oftentimes, even plants of the same strain will vary in flowering times.
> The way to tell is to look at the trichomes, which will be clear, milky or amber. Each stage will give different effects. You can cut parts of your plant at different stages of color to find out which you prefer.


I do have a jewelers loop and look. I need to chop her all up at the same time to dry her properly because I live in a small apartment . I fed her last night for the last time. I am hoping it supercharges her to gobble up the nutes and finish strong. Now I will keep flushing until the pistils in the very last foxtailing have popped. At least 3 more days I feel will flush out the nutes I just fed. I pulled 350 PPMs from her run off yesterday, so it will be interesting to see what her PPMs run off is today when I water her.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 20, 2019)

Got another 1212 from seed run on the go 
 

Plants are in plant magic soil and in .75ltr pots. Light is a Scope220 (LM301B strips) from DIYLEDUK.COM in a 2x3x4.4' tent.

A few more than normal as I'll be looking for males as well as females. Males will be used to pollinate a few choice cuts I have in another tent and looking to store some pollen for future crosses.

I made a couple of crosses last run and planted 20 seeds, nearly all are up. Those are the Mint Julep and the Adhesive strains mentioned below.

Mint Julep is Mint Chocolate Chip Cookies x Kosher Kush F2 - Thunderfudge Genetics
Adhesive is GG4 x (Nepali OG x Goji F3) - MrBee 

The Secret Cookies x and the Ogee Kush x are from Seed Junky Genetics

Strains,
Adhesive x (Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11)
Adhesive x (Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1)
Mint Julep x (Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11)
Mint Julep x (Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1)
Royal Oak - Archive
Skypilot - Green Point Seeds
SlurricaneF1 - Archive
Sunshine4 - Bodhi 
Wedding Cake F4 - Seed Junky Genetics
Wedding Cake F2 x (Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11) Seed Junky Genetics


----------



## Ngbaak420 (Jun 22, 2019)

You ever done any chem strain I got a bag for a buddy a while ago and pulled close go 100 or more seeds I think this would be perfect to do with them as well is there any trick to keeping it one solid bud other than chopping side chutes any thing helps love your thread and 12/12 sounds interesting not having all the wasted time in veg


----------



## numberfour (Jun 23, 2019)

Ngbaak420 said:


> You ever done any chem strain I got a bag for a buddy a while ago and pulled close go 100 or more seeds I think this would be perfect to do with them as well is there any trick to keeping it one solid bud other than chopping side chutes any thing helps love your thread and 12/12 sounds interesting not having all the wasted time in veg


I've flowered a few strains from GreenPointSeeds (in this thread) the male the use is StarDawg (Chem4 x TresDawg) more reading here https://greenpointseeds.com/stardawg-chemdog-4-tres-dawg/

Its purely genetics and luck, I don't remove any side branching just lower fan leaves. I've popped a few seeds and get large tops but this is the closet to what you're describing
 
Cowboy Cookies (GMO x Stardawg) from GreenPointSeeds

Your're looking around 4 months for most strains, I've had some finish a lot sooner thou. Good luck with you're seeds and post some pics when their flowering.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 25, 2019)

Ngbaak420 said:


> You ever done any chem strain I got a bag for a buddy a while ago and pulled close go 100 or more seeds I think this would be perfect to do with them as well is there any trick to keeping it one solid bud other than chopping side chutes any thing helps love your thread and 12/12 sounds interesting not having all the wasted time in veg


Not yet . I smokes a lot a Chem 4 and it’s the fuckin bomb. So I’m gettin some chem 4 seeds next round. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 25, 2019)

numberfour said:


> I've flowered a few strains from GreenPointSeeds (in this thread) the male the use is StarDawg (Chem4 x TresDawg) more reading here https://greenpointseeds.com/stardawg-chemdog-4-tres-dawg/
> 
> Its purely genetics and luck, I don't remove any side branching just lower fan leaves. I've popped a few seeds and get large tops but this is the closet to what you're describing
> View attachment 4354166
> ...


Nice very nice!


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 1, 2019)

Fun thread, ive always liked the idea and bud pics of 12/12 from seed and have been meaning to try it out.

Got a pile of freebie seeds from last few orders and a light with nothing under it. 

Had a couple questions.

Ill be using a 315 cmh, says it covers 2.5x2.5 , personally i think its closer to 2x2.5 max coverage. Im going to use coco and perilite and Ill be using a flood table and either drip DTW or ebb and flow once they are big enough. 

How many plants from seed will max out that space? 
What is everyones preference on up potting? you going from solos/starting pots directly to finishing pots? .5g? 1g?

Gonna head to the seed stash, see how many i got available to get wet


----------



## numberfour (Jul 3, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Fun thread, ive always liked the idea and bud pics of 12/12 from seed and have been meaning to try it out.
> 
> Got a pile of freebie seeds from last few orders and a light with nothing under it.
> 
> ...



This is a 2 x 3 with 24 plants in 1.5ltrs of soil (not all plants in the pic)

This is as maxed out as I could get in that space using LED strips which covered the footprint of the tent. Plants were not 1212 from seed, they were flipped at 2 nodes high. These were sexed in .75ltr pots then the females potted up. Males were kept in same size pots in a different space.

One thing I did and would advise is to put plant pots in the space and see what it looks like. I pack pot to pot, this encourages a totem like growth with little to none side branching. @Opie1971 does a fantastic job of topping plants and potting up in larger pots with his 1212 from seed.

Good luck and post up you're results


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 3, 2019)

Thanks , 

I might toss 16 in coco , all the freebies I have here are fems

I have a light running in my room with nothing under it, just needing the heat, so figure what the heck, 12/12 from seed sounds fun, use the light for more than heat lol

Does opie have a thread or journal going ?

I'll prob go back 100 pages or so in this thread and start reading, earlier than that and the pics are mostly inactive

Thanks for the response bud, appreciate it


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 3, 2019)

I don’t have a journal on 12/12 specifically, but I do have several pics throughout this thread.
A lot of times I’ll let my plants grow out 5 or 6 nodes, even if they’re fems, then cut off everything except the bottom 2 nodes, leaving 4 branches. The end result is something like this Cinderella 99, 12/12 from seed.

I’d show ya more pics, but I don’t have them on this phone. There should be several of mine and @numberfour in the last 3 or 4 pages.
I think you’ll be surprised at how well you can do with this method.


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 3, 2019)

Nice plant, ya I like this style, it seems like it would be fun lol... no point having empty space under a running light, so this seems like a good idea.

So when you cut it down to 2 nodes, do you do anymore cutting or stripping through its life? 

Or do you just let them go after the initial toppping down to 2 nodes?

I'm gonna head back into this thread, have a look at some pics and do some reading

Appreciate the responses


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 3, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> So when you cut it down to 2 nodes, do you do anymore cutting or stripping through its life?


No. The only other thing that I might do is tie each branch down, I use bread ties to pull each one over, just make sure that you don’t tighten them around the branches, as they will need the room. And you can maybe take off a couple of fan leaves in the center to let more light in, but not many.
It’s surprising how much more a plant will grow after it’s shown sex. The Cinderella plant above only took up about 1sq.ft. 
I have a 4x4 tent, I’m just now starting a perpetual, I’m gonna plant 1 seed a week, every week, and in about 12 weeks, I can start harvesting 1 plant every week. I may start a journal for this.
Good luck brother, if ya got any questions, just holler, numberfour and I will be around somewhere.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 3, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I don’t have a journal on 12/12 specifically, but I do have several pics throughout this thread.
> A lot of times I’ll let my plants grow out 5 or 6 nodes, even if they’re fems, then cut off everything except the bottom 2 nodes, leaving 4 branches. The end result is something like this Cinderella 99, 12/12 from seed.
> View attachment 4359456
> I’d show ya more pics, but I don’t have them on this phone. There should be several of mine and @numberfour in the last 3 or 4 pages.
> I think you’ll be surprised at how well you can do with this method.


Im in... I've got a lot of fem seeds to use... Ill do 2 different USEFUL strains... Im gonna go back and read some more of this thread as well... Seems easier than learning how to make seeds...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 3, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> No. The only other thing that I might do is tie each branch down, I use bread ties to pull each one over, just make sure that you don’t tighten them around the branches, as they will need the room. And you can maybe take off a couple of fan leaves in the center to let more light in, but not many.
> It’s surprising how much more a plant will grow after it’s shown sex. The Cinderella plant above only took up about 1sq.ft.
> I have a 4x4 tent, I’m just now starting a perpetual, I’m gonna plant 1 seed a week, every week, and in about 12 weeks, I can start harvesting 1 plant every week. I may start a journal for this.
> Good luck brother, if ya got any questions, just holler, numberfour and I will be around somewhere.


That sounds awesome!!! If you post it,I will watch it!!!


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 3, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> No. The only other thing that I might do is tie each branch down, I use bread ties to pull each one over, just make sure that you don’t tighten them around the branches, as they will need the room. And you can maybe take off a couple of fan leaves in the center to let more light in, but not many.
> It’s surprising how much more a plant will grow after it’s shown sex. The Cinderella plant above only took up about 1sq.ft.
> I have a 4x4 tent, I’m just now starting a perpetual, I’m gonna plant 1 seed a week, every week, and in about 12 weeks, I can start harvesting 1 plant every week. I may start a journal for this.
> Good luck brother, if ya got any questions, just holler, numberfour and I will be around somewhere.


Ok great info, thanks Opie.

As of now im gonna keep the 315 hung, i honestly think max coverage is 2.5x2.5 ( not even sure if its that much) So thats only 6 plants at 1 per ft2.

Maybe ill replace the 315 with the 600w Hps lol. throw a few more under that and get good coverage for sure. Probably 10-12 plants?


I love your idea of a plant a week, that would be very fun to watch.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 3, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Ok great info, thanks Opie.
> 
> As of now im gonna keep the 315 hung, i honestly think max coverage is 2.5x2.5 ( not even sure if its that much) So thats only 6 plants at 1 per ft2.
> 
> ...


I think you could squeeze 9 under a 315, that’s just going from what I’ve heard about them though, I almost bought one but went with 2 260 HGL Quantum Boards.

I’m gonna be growing some S1 Cinderella 99’s for the perpetual.


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 3, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I think you could squeeze 9 under a 315, that’s just going from what I’ve heard about them though, I almost bought one but went with 2 260 HGL Quantum Boards.
> 
> I’m gonna be growing some S1 Cinderella 99’s for the perpetual.


I love my 315, i almost flled my new room with them, ended up going with 1440 watts of cutter strip leds , 3 fixtures, 480w each, each covering a 3x4 table, But i was having issues keeping temps up in the room, so i hung the 315 and let it rip, it has nothing under it , just giving me much needed heat help.

So i figure thats pretty silly, light running with no plants lol, 12/12 from seed sounds fun, lets put the light to use.


Cinderella 99, always a fan favorite, ive never grown it, have smoked a few variations of it over the years tho, always enjoyed it. 

this is what i got to choose from for 12/12 from seed

Space cookies 
Atomic x2 
Kush X skunk x3 
Kushy kush x3 
Cheese x3 
Blueberry x5
Jack herer x6

I also have some wedding cake, gg#4 and goriilla zkittles, but am planning to search for a couple moms out of those beans, to Keep the 3 tables running from clone.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 3, 2019)

Sounds like you have plenty of light and plenty of good beans to keep you busy. Keep us updated.


----------



## diggs99 (Jul 3, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Sounds like you have plenty of light and plenty of good beans to keep you busy. Keep us updated.


Yep i will for sure, im here staring and seeds, trying to decide what gets wet lol

Thanks for all the help opie, appreciate it man.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 3, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Yep i will for sure, im here staring and seeds, trying to decide what gets wet lol
> 
> Thanks for all the help opie, appreciate it man.


No problem diggs, that’s what we’re supposed to do, help each other when we can. I’m looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## chuckie86 (Jul 7, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Pioneer Kush #5 - Greenpoint SeedsView attachment 4195016
> 3 phenos in flower, almost identical in bud structure just differ in height. Skunky musky notes on the nose, very dense bud.
> 
> High Frequency #5 - Summer House Seeds
> ...


Your,high fre looks,like it has lil bites on the leaves not,saying,it does just looks,like other then that looks great


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 8, 2019)

diggs99 said:


> Nice plant, ya I like this style, it seems like it would be fun lol... no point having empty space under a running light, so this seems like a good idea.
> 
> So when you cut it down to 2 nodes, do you do anymore cutting or stripping through its life?
> 
> ...


Suggest not topping if you’re going wall to wall for the first time.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 14, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> No. The only other thing that I might do is tie each branch down, I use bread ties to pull each one over, just make sure that you don’t tighten them around the branches, as they will need the room. And you can maybe take off a couple of fan leaves in the center to let more light in, but not many.
> It’s surprising how much more a plant will grow after it’s shown sex. The Cinderella plant above only took up about 1sq.ft.
> I have a 4x4 tent, I’m just now starting a perpetual, I’m gonna plant 1 seed a week, every week, and in about 12 weeks, I can start harvesting 1 plant every week. I may start a journal for this.
> Good luck brother, if ya got any questions, just holler, numberfour and I will be around somewhere.


I freaking like this cat!!! You are a visionary!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 15, 2019)

Gorilla glue #4 x chocolate diesel,Gelato 45 x chocolate diesel, 12-12 from seed,day 4-5... GG4 is stretching out,but the G45 is moving slow as molasses... Big pots cause im gonna mainline/manifold them... This GG4 has so much potential!!! This was my first go round with her... Couldn't finish her cause the pigs came and got me but im gonna finish this one!!!


----------



## InTheValley (Jul 15, 2019)

I started this at 12/12, like i usually do, let run till showed sex, topped, transplanted into 2gallon pot, switched to 18/6 for 2 weeks, topped 1 more times, then flipped back. This is at day 57 from seed, day 28 since flip. Cherry Wine CBD..

I usually start 12/12 and run till harvest, but i think starting 12/12 till sex shows, pull males, transplant, top and flip for 14 days is the ticket. This Cherry Wine is kickin ass. On 200 watts mostly.


----------



## George2324 (Aug 8, 2019)

I’m planning on trying this. 
I want to grow single colas from seed.

My plan is to keep them in a smaller room with 4 plants per square foot for the first 6 weeks and then a larger room with 1 plant per square foot for the last 6 weeks.

Do any of you defoliate in order to keep them single colas and still end with good yields?


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 8, 2019)

George2324 said:


> I’m planning on trying this.
> I want to grow single colas from seed.
> 
> My plan is to keep them in a smaller room with 4 plants per square foot for the first 6 weeks and then a larger room with 1 plant per square foot for the last 6 weeks.
> ...


About the only way that you’ll do this is, if you find a plant that will grow its clones into single colas. Even if you find a strain that has a high tendency to make single colas from seed, not all plants will do the same, even seeds from the same batch.
Look for a plant like this-

Taking clones from a plant like this one will greatly increase your odds at what your wanting. Good luck.


----------



## InTheValley (Aug 8, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> About the only way that you’ll do this is, if you find a plant that will grow its clones into single colas. Even if you find a strain that has a high tendency to make single colas from seed, not all plants will do the same, even seeds from the same batch.
> Look for a plant like this-
> View attachment 4376500
> Taking clones from a plant like this one will greatly increase your odds at what your wanting. Good luck.


SMH, thats gonna be a think dang cola bro, very nice and healthy pistils, nice Opie


----------



## xombie (Aug 8, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> About the only way that you’ll do this is, if you find a plant that will grow its clones into single colas. Even if you find a strain that has a high tendency to make single colas from seed, not all plants will do the same, even seeds from the same batch.
> Look for a plant like this-
> View attachment 4376500
> Taking clones from a plant like this one will greatly increase your odds at what your wanting. Good luck.


Yo dude, what strain is this?? I have one that looks incredibly similar but it's bagseed, been trying to figure out what it is.


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 8, 2019)

I should have used this pic, it shows that it pretty much IS one cola, I didn’t take a clone, but I’m gonna re-veg her and hope for the best. It’d be great to have a tent full of these. Strain is GPS Bounty Hunter.


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 8, 2019)

xombie said:


> Yo dude, what strain is this?? I have one that looks incredibly similar but it's bagseed, been trying to figure out what it is.


Post a pic, we wanna see!


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 8, 2019)

How do you guys get clones if it's all or mostly one cola? Anyone ever reveg for clones? Just lost most my veg room to mites and looking to start something quick. Have an older pack of greenpoint Maverick (goji og x stardawg) I was thinking about doing. Already do 2 gal coco and keep em small so shouldn't be too different. Thanks


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 8, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4376526
> I should have used this pic, it shows that it pretty much IS one cola, I didn’t take a clone, but I’m gonna re-veg her and hope for the best. It’d be great to have a tent full of these. Strain is GPS Bounty Hunter.


Nice I just ran some banana sundae that were mostly single cola. I noticed switching to cmh and having them closely packed might have had something to do with it too. Giant hollow stem single cola plants


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 8, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> How do you guys get clones if it's all or mostly one cola? Anyone ever reveg for clones? Just lost most my veg room to mites and looking to start something quick. Have an older pack of greenpoint Maverick (goji og x stardawg) I was thinking about doing. Already do 2 gal coco and keep em small so shouldn't be too different. Thanks


There will almost always be some little shit at the bottom that you can cut off for a clone.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 8, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> There will almost always be some little shit at the bottom that you can cut off for a clone.


My little stuff always looks like shit from lack of light but ill try it. Will get some pics once I get going


----------



## George2324 (Aug 10, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> About the only way that you’ll do this is, if you find a plant that will grow its clones into single colas. Even if you find a strain that has a high tendency to make single colas from seed, not all plants will do the same, even seeds from the same batch.
> Look for a plant like this-
> View attachment 4376500
> Taking clones from a plant like this one will greatly increase your odds at what your wanting. Good luck.


It doesn’t really matter to me much if they aren’t a completely even canopy.

I like the idea of starting from seeds as I’d need some huge mother plants to get the amount of clones I need

Do none of you prune off excess side branches with 12/12 from seed to make it focus on one cola?


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 10, 2019)

George2324 said:


> It doesn’t really matter to me much if they aren’t a completely even canopy.
> 
> I like the idea of starting from seeds as I’d need some huge mother plants to get the amount of clones I need
> 
> Do none of you prune off excess side branches with 12/12 from seed to make it focus on one cola?


You might cut off some of the little stuff down low, that would give the rest of what’s left, the nutrients and energy it would have used.
Your gonna have to try a few different strains for yourself and find out how they grow. What grows one way for me, could grow a lot different for you. Theres a lot of different things that everyone does different sometimes, different lighting, medium, nutrients, environment,etc....


----------



## mattman089 (Aug 22, 2019)

started my first 12/12 about a week, maybe 1.5 weeks ago and damn is it taking its time. Still on the very first set of leaves....

How long does it usually take for these things to start taking off? I've gotten to the point where I may just move them from my flower tent and put them into 18/6 to get some growth for maybe 2 weeks then flip..


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 22, 2019)

mattman089 said:


> started my first 12/12 about a week, maybe 1.5 weeks ago and damn is it taking its time. Still on the very first set of leaves....
> 
> How long does it usually take for these things to start taking off? I've gotten to the point where I may just move them from my flower tent and put them into 18/6 to get some growth for maybe 2 weeks then flip..


It’ll take them usually around 5 weeks, sometimes a week or so longer to start flowering. Just like anything else, they have to ‘grow up’ before they can have sex. That’s what flowering is, a plants way of reproducing.

While it may look to you like there’s nothing much going on, seedlings are establishing their root system in the first 10 to 14 days, then they’ll explode in growth.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> It’ll take them usually around 5 weeks, sometimes a week or so longer to start flowering. Just like anything else, they have to ‘grow up’ before they can have sex. That’s what flowering is, a plants way of reproducing.
> 
> While it may look to you like there’s nothing much going on, seedlings are establishing there root system in the first 10 to 14 days, then they’ll explode in growth.


Let knowledge be born...


----------



## mattman089 (Aug 24, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> It’ll take them usually around 5 weeks, sometimes a week or so longer to start flowering. Just like anything else, they have to ‘grow up’ before they can have sex. That’s what flowering is, a plants way of reproducing.
> 
> While it may look to you like there’s nothing much going on, seedlings are establishing their root system in the first 10 to 14 days, then they’ll explode in growth.


Copy that - thanks!


I'm actually thinking of doing a week maybe 1.5 weeks of 18/6 so the plants can garner a little more growth before I do a quick flip.

Been under 12/12 for about 1.5 weeks.


----------



## xombie (Aug 24, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Post a pic, we wanna see!


Definitely not the same, the way it was flowering though the bud/pistil production looked similar I don't have a good pic..


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Aug 27, 2019)

Hey guys. Been away for a while but have a question and don't have the patience to read 600+ pages to find it... Is anyone running 12/12 from seed in hydro or fogponics? I have an idea brewing!


----------



## lazypop (Aug 28, 2019)

Okay first off I'd like to thank Del for this thread! Man you kick ass and have shown us a real nice way to grow! 

As for me I've never grown before and I'm frankly tired of paying for weed that's not as potent as it's supposed to be.

I currently have 2 plants growing indoors with a 100 watts of LED. They aren't honestly doing that bad. 1 has 9 nodes so far. Both vegged for 3 weeks under 24/0. Hence I won't be considering that for this thread.

My second parallel grow which I'd like to do is an outdoor terrace grow once monsoon ends in about 15 days. I'll most likely get about 12/13 hours of that huge light bulb in the sky throwing free KiloWatts at us everyday. 

I do need all the help I can get though, because I'd like to do this right and stock some ganja for a few months. Here's what I'll be doing...please be as honest about my expectations so I can be more realistic in my approach.

1) Small pots ranging from 1l to 5l to keep the plants short. 6 plants max. No training them so I can get single cola plants.
2) I got NPK nutes which are not organic but Amazon reviews show they're good for many who are growing tomatoes and roses.
3) Coco coir instead of soil which I have used for the indoor grow.
4) No Pesticides yet. Is Neem oil enough? What about rats? They don't seem to be a problem on the terrace but I'd like to be precautious. Don't want to kill them, just repel them. 
5) I'm not going to be moving plants at night since there will be no light except moonlight. I'm not to paranoid about that.
6) I'd honestly be happy getting an Oz from each plant. My country doesn't have Medical yet so 6 Oz should last me quiet a while. Would I be able to hit that mark?
7) any suggestions or things you'd like me to try?

Thanks if anyone read this whole saga and replies back!


----------



## lazypop (Aug 28, 2019)

Okay, so 2 of the 7 seeds I germinated have sprouted. They're currently potted in 1l pots indoors under artificial lights.

I've decided to make a small cage for the plants which will be 2x2 sqft wide and 4' in height for the outdoor terrace 12/12. This should keep it safe from rats and birds. About to get some Neem oil for protection.

I'm not sure if I can wait for the monsoon to end lol. Even 15 days is too much of a wait. Seems like a waste of sunlight. rains are fairly low in intensity and dont last more than a few minutes as of now. the sun will be out for about 12 and a half hours a day. At least 8-10 hours of direct sunlight.

Happened to do a bit of research where a lot of people have claimed rain water is great in pH and Nitrogen. I've just watered my plants with bloom and micro nutes.

What do you guys think?should I move the already vegged plants outdoor and wait a couple weeks before I put the newbies outside? Once the seedling stage is completed?

Any thoughts on how to keep the plants around 3' to 4' tall only, Preferably smaller?


----------



## Deadhead13 (Aug 29, 2019)

I’m interested although I’m not fully sure of what you have going on. You are growing outside?


----------



## GreenButch (Aug 29, 2019)

Wow, som great buds you got there man! Where do you buy your seeds?


----------



## SamWE19 (Aug 29, 2019)

How much space do you generally give each 12-12 from seed plant? Is it 1sqft?


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 29, 2019)

lazypop said:


> Okay first off I'd like to thank Del for this thread! Man you kick ass and have shown us a real nice way to grow!
> 
> As for me I've never grown before and I'm frankly tired of paying for weed that's not as potent as it's supposed to be.
> 
> ...


I’m not sure about your nutrients, but I would advise that you don’t use the manufacturer’s recommendations on the amount you use, I would stick to 1/2 of what they suggest, and maybe work your way up, IF, it looks like your plants are needing something. If you have a problem, just post pics, somebody here WILL help you out.
Heck, don’t wait until you have problems, post them anytime, we all like looking at pics.
1oz is doable in 5l pots, but I’d go with something bigger, like 2gal min. that way you won’t have plants that get rootbound, and any problem you have will be easier to correct with more medium. Good luck brother, and post those pics!


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 29, 2019)

lazypop said:


> What do you guys think?should I move the already vegged plants outdoor and wait a couple weeks before I put the newbies outside? Once the seedling stage is completed?
> 
> Any thoughts on how to keep the plants around 3' to 4' tall only, Preferably smaller?


If your wanting to keep your plants short, go ahead and put the bigger ones outside, they’ll at least double in size since they weren’t started under 12/12. You shouldn’t have a problem keeping them under 3 to 4ft.


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 29, 2019)

SamWE19 said:


> How much space do you generally give each 12-12 from seed plant? Is it 1sqft?


Yeah, usually a sq foot, but if you have clones or a strain that’ll produce a single main cola, you can pack them in tighter, ie. sog (Sea of Green).


----------



## lazypop (Aug 29, 2019)

Deadhead13 said:


> I’m interested although I’m not fully sure of what you have going on. You are growing outside?


Yup! I'll be growing outside since I'm situated just above the equator. Its going to be 12/12 from September to February so thought I might as well make the most of it.

Do let me know what more info you'll need?

I have about 20 seeds which I can plant so I can experiment quiet a bit.


----------



## lazypop (Aug 29, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I’m not sure about your nutrients, but I would advise that you don’t use the manufacturer’s recommendations on the amount you use, I would stick to 1/2 of what they suggest, and maybe work your way up, IF, it looks like your plants are needing something. If you have a problem, just post pics, somebody here WILL help you out.
> Heck, don’t wait until you have problems, post them anytime, we all like looking at pics.
> 1oz is doable in 5l pots, but I’d go with something bigger, like 2gal min. that way you won’t have plants that get rootbound, and any problem you have will be easier to correct with more medium. Good luck brother, and post those pics!


Sure mate I have a few pics of those seedlings I'll post in a bit. I have NPK generic nutes. Will post a snap of that too. 

Quick question about the 2 gallon pots. Won't it get wayyyy too big? I also live next to a forest, do you think I should just grow there? My aim was to have like 10 plants about 2-3' high. Im okay with getting a slightly lower yield for the first grow outside. I'm just learning and experimenting.

I have an indoor grow going on with some awesome soil/manure mix(I didn't have to feed it for like 4 weeks!), and honestly while soil makes feeding the plants a little simpler I just think Coco would allow me better control.

Thanks for taking the time to reply Opie and deadhead.

Pics coming soon.


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 29, 2019)

lazypop said:


> Sure mate I have a few pics of those seedlings I'll post in a bit. I have NPK generic nutes. Will post a snap of that too.
> 
> Quick question about the 2 gallon pots. Won't it get wayyyy too big? I also live next to a forest, do you think I should just grow there? My aim was to have like 10 plants about 2-3' high. Im okay with getting a slightly lower yield for the first grow outside. I'm just learning and experimenting.
> 
> ...


If I were you, I’d keep them inside in solo cups for at least 4 weeks, letting them grow 4, 5, maybe 6 sets of internodes, and top them when you transplant into their final pot, then put them outside. If it’s legal where you live and if you can, you’d be better off growing them as close to home as possible.


----------



## lazypop (Aug 30, 2019)

A few pics...

Th seedlings have been under indoor lights for about 2 days(12-12) the bigger plants are about a month old, off which 3 weeks were vegged for 24/0...both are just over a foot tall.

I've stripped some lower leaves as they were dwindling and thought the energy used by them could be used by the top leaves. No training done. I honestly am a big fan of the untrained plant. But will be training some of the outdoor plants when the grow big enough.

It was raining today so it's a good thing I didn't put them outside.


----------



## lazypop (Aug 30, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> If I were you, I’d keep them inside in solo cups for at least 4 weeks, letting them grow 4, 5, maybe 6 sets of internodes, and top them when you transplant into their final pot, then put them outside. If it’s legal where you live and if you can, you’d be better off growing them as close to home as possible.


Oh yes! Since it's going to be Coco grow I'll need them to be close enough. bigger plants are in a 3 liter pot each. The smaller ones are in a 1l pot. The rest of the seeds I want to place them in 2l plastic bottles and place them strategically in the forest behind me house. That an okay size to begin?


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 30, 2019)

lazypop said:


> Oh yes! Since it's going to be Coco grow I'll need them to be close enough. bigger plants are in a 3 liter pot each. The smaller ones are in a 1l pot. The rest of the seeds I want to place them in 2l plastic bottles and place them strategically in the forest behind me house. That an okay size to begin?


What kind of light(s) do you have over them?


----------



## lazypop (Aug 30, 2019)

They're True 100W LED lights not the Chinese brands. I can get my hands on more but honestly just saving for 1000w bestva or kingled from AliExpress. It's expensive in the land of tigers when currency conversion takes place.

They're shitty I know. But they helped grow like 9 nodes. Which is one of the reasons I want to move to Outdoor grow. Thoughts? Be brutal it's fine with me mate!


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 30, 2019)

lazypop said:


> They're True 100W LED lights not the Chinese brands. I can get my hands on more but honestly just saving for 1000w bestva or kingled from AliExpress. It's expensive in the land of tigers when currency conversion takes place.
> 
> They're shitty I know. But they helped grow like 9 nodes. Which is one of the reasons I want to move to Outdoor grow. Thoughts? Be brutal it's fine with me mate!


Check with HLG-Horticulture Lighting Group


----------



## lazypop (Aug 30, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Check with HLG-Horticulture Lighting Group



Will check them out for sure. Thanks!


----------



## SamWE19 (Sep 11, 2019)

I noticed del says a few times he has experienced first pistils at 2 weeks ... HOW??

I’m at 8 days since germination and they are only just starting their second set of leaves after the cotyledons..


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Sep 11, 2019)

Here we have 4 Doc Holidays and 2 Jelly Pies. I originally started 2 JP and 2 DH, but the 2 dh didn't germinate. The 2 JP were above ground within 48 hours. Next I started 5 more DH and 4 of those sprouted as they should. The DH have had the lowest germination rate of any GPS strain I have grown (4 out of 7). Also one of the JP plants is pretty mutated and looks like cabbage. I will grow it for a while to see if it gets any better. The other JP looks great.

 

Now on to the grow. I started the seeds on rock wool, then put the rock wool into my tote that has nutrient solution with an ultrasonic fogger floating inside. I also have a couple air stones in the water so when the roots reached the water it will be hydroponic. You could say this is a hybrid hydro-fog-ponic grow.

These will be grown in a small 2x3 cabinet using all the females of these 6 plants. Lighting is a Timber quantum board fixture running up to 285 watts (I think that was the max when I tested it). Nutrients will be the faithful Jacks 321.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Sep 11, 2019)

Wow, this isn't the thread I thought I was in, but these are growing 12-12, so this thread works fine! Going to post this in the GPS thread, too...


----------



## George2324 (Sep 15, 2019)

How long from germination does it take you guys on average to harvest? 

I’m at 2 weeks old tomorrow and they are working on their 3rd nodes


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 15, 2019)

George2324 said:


> How long from germination does it take you guys on average to harvest?
> 
> I’m at 2 weeks old tomorrow and they are working on their 3rd nodes


From sprout to chop, 80 to 100 days, some strains will go longer. If you want something quick, grow Indica or Indica dominant strains of course.
With the exception of Cinderella 99, it’s quick for a Sativia dominant strain, and good stuff too. That’s what my avatar is, C99.


----------



## SamWE19 (Sep 17, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> From sprout to chop, 80 to 100 days, some strains will go longer. If you want something quick, grow Indica or Indica dominant strains of course.
> With the exception of Cinderella 99, it’s quick for a Sativia dominant strain, and good stuff too. That’s what my avatar is, C99.


Do the Indica dominant strains finish in 80 days or is it less? 

Do Indicas still give a good yield? And do you recommend a good Indica strain for quick finish 12/12 from seed


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 17, 2019)

SamWE19 said:


> Do the Indica dominant strains finish in 80 days or is it less?


I’m sure there’s a few strains out there that do.
The dilemma here is what you the grower considers done. Not everyone likes the speedy, hyped up effects of buds chopped with clear trichs, and not everyone wants to be stuck to the couch from the effects of buds chopped with all amber trichs. So it’s pretty much a personal decision on ‘when’ they’re finished.
Myself, I consider most strains that I grow done when trichs are 60% to 70% milky and the rest amber, for an in between effect. There is the fact that Indica strains give you the couch lock effects, but Sativa strains can too if left to where the trichs are mostly amber. And vice-versa, Indica’s can be speedy if harvested with a lot of clear trichs.

But overall, you can expect most strains to go close to 100 days when starting 12/12 from seed. In my post above, I meant to put 90 to 100.
And of course, this is all ‘In my experience and my opinion.


----------



## THT (Sep 17, 2019)

First time I'm seeing this thread somehow. I have been growing 12/12 from seed pretty much exclusively for a long time.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 17, 2019)

I vegged my photos for 90+ days and started 12/12 3 days ago... Another 100 days for me???


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 17, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> I vegged my photos for 90+ days and started 12/12 3 days ago... Another 100 days for me???


Lol, no. I said around 100 days from sprout to chop when starting under 12/12. 
What strain do ya have? Most are at least 8 to 9 weeks, so 56 to 63 days.
Myself I don’t start counting flowering days until I see flowers first start forming. Some people start counting as soon as they see a hair.


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 17, 2019)

THT said:


> First time I'm seeing this thread somehow. I have been growing 12/12 from seed pretty much exclusively for a long time.


You got a lot of catching up to do, lol. I’m sure you bring a wealth of knowledge with you brother, for real. Post some pics of your girls.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 17, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Lol, no. I said around 100 days from sprout to chop when starting under 12/12.
> What strain do ya have? Most are at least 8 to 9 weeks, so 56 to 63 days.
> Myself I don’t start counting flowering days until I see flowers first start forming. Some people start counting as soon as they see a hair.


GG4 x CD fem and a moneybush fem from Heavyweight Seeds... GG4 x CD top of pic,moneybush bottom...


----------



## THT (Sep 17, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Post some pics of your girls


There's so many to choose from lol
All my recent grows are in DWC
going back a few runs, here's the sour tangie mother - under about 300-400 watts of COB and LED mix
 

This is one of the LVTK x Sour Tangie girls that I harvested a week ago (excuse the late cycle mess, its clean now i swear). Grown under about 200W of quantum boards
 

I don't normally run one one strain at a time, i like variety
 

one of my Bounty Hunter F2 ladies


----------



## THT (Sep 17, 2019)

this is kind of a crappy pic, but its GPS Pebble Pusher, grown under 600W HPS, pretty sure Gu still uses it as his pic for the strain online.
 

More Bounty Hunter F2 (600W HPS)
 

run after run at 12/12 from seed, if I veg, my plants grow up through the roof of the tent. nuff said
 

Running currently in this tent - Bag of Oranges X Sour Strawberries (front) NL5/Haze (rear)


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 17, 2019)

THT said:


> There's so many to choose from lol
> All my recent grows are in DWC
> going back a few runs, here's the sour tangie mother - under about 300-400 watts of COB and LED mix
> View attachment 4396091
> ...


Those look awesome, and I had a Bounty Hunter that looked just like yours, it might have been a little bigger, but it was a little shorter than yours. I posted pics a few pages back. But here’s one-


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 17, 2019)

@THT Do you ever run across a plant that throws out single blade leaves and ends up with tons of buds sites when going 12/12 from sprout?


----------



## THT (Sep 17, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> @THT Do you ever run across a plant that throws out single blade leaves and ends up with tons of buds sites when going 12/12 from sprout?


in recent memory, cult classic's super silver sage was pretty much like that, but a lot of the sativa's I've ran tend to, if I'm understanding that question correctly.


----------



## THT (Sep 17, 2019)

unless you're saying only single bladed leaves, if so, then no, I have never seen that.


----------



## SamWE19 (Sep 19, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> @THT Do you ever run across a plant that throws out single blade leaves and ends up with tons of buds sites when going 12/12 from sprout?


What yield are you getting from 12/12 from seed? 

I see del saying he gets 3oz avg is that 3oz from a 1sqft plant doing only 12/12 from seed? That would be insane


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 19, 2019)

SamWE19 said:


> What yield are you getting from 12/12 from seed?
> 
> I see del saying he gets 3oz avg is that 3oz from a 1sqft plant doing only 12/12 from seed? That would be insane


In 2g smartpots I would avg 2 1/2 to 3oz’s.
But I got a little over 4oz’s in a 5g with Shoreline’s Crippy-
 
This is one plant, no larf-


----------



## SamWE19 (Sep 20, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> In 2g smartpots I would avg 2 1/2 to 3oz’s.
> But I got a little over 4oz’s in a 5g with Shoreline’s Crippy-
> View attachment 4397099
> This is one plant, no larf-
> View attachment 4397100


My hydro pots are 1ft apart did this plant of yours take up only 1 ft of space?


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 20, 2019)

SamWE19 said:


> My hydro pots are 1ft apart did this plant of yours take up only 1 ft of space?


I had 9 plants evenly spaced in a 4x4, so they were taking about 16”x16”. But there’s things that you can do to keep plants smaller. Cut back the amount of light they receive, keep temps lower than ideal, etc.
You’ll just have to try a few different strains for yourself and get a feel for what they do and what they don’t do. Some strains don’t seem to like growing 12/12 from seed, and will stay small even with perfect conditions.


----------



## SamWE19 (Sep 21, 2019)

I’m trying to figure out the most efficient way to use my space.

Do you think removing all the fan leaves every week or two and leaving all the bud sites forming into single colas will effect the yield much?

I wonder if it’s possible to get 2-3 oz base ball bats

I’m running a test run where I take all fan leaves off every week also root prune every week from week 1 to week 7 then I’ll put them in final flower room for final 5 weeks untouched


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 21, 2019)

I wouldn’t advise removing all the fan leaves, maybe the lower ones, it’ll affect the plants overall growth. 
2 to 3oz baseball bats?? Not likely, not with seed plants anyway. If your set on trying to get these results, your best bet would be to use clones from a plant that forms large colas.


----------



## SamWE19 (Sep 21, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I wouldn’t advise removing all the fan leaves, maybe the lower ones, it’ll affect the plants overall growth.
> 2 to 3oz baseball bats?? Not likely, not with seed plants anyway. If your set on trying to get these results, your best bet would be to use clones from a plant that forms large colas.


When you get 2-3 oz per plant 12/12 from seed I take it that it’s from lots of braches on a bushy strain then?

I’ve started extreme defoliating now as i have 4 plants per square foot. I will have conclusive results in 12 weeks whether plants need those fan leaves or not


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 21, 2019)

SamWE19 said:


> When you get 2-3 oz per plant 12/12 from seed I take it that it’s from lots of braches on a bushy strain then?
> 
> I’ve started extreme defoliating now as i have 4 plants per square foot. I will have conclusive results in 12 weeks whether plants need those fan leaves or not


I usually let my plants grow 4 to 6 nodes and then I cut off the top 3 or 4 sets, leaving 2 nodes on the bottom for 4 branches. Sometimes I cut off the very bottom set of nodes and leave sets 2 and 3, like when the bottom set is a lot smaller. This makes 4 too colas instead of 1. I also cut everything off each branch, from the bottom to 5 or 6 inches up.
I have several pics back thru this thread, if I still had my old phone I could show you them, but it’s long gone. 
What strain(s) are you growing?
Good luck man, and post your progress with pics.


----------



## SamWE19 (Sep 21, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I usually let my plants grow 4 to 6 nodes and then I cut off the top 3 or 4 sets, leaving 2 nodes on the bottom for 4 branches. Sometimes I cut off the very bottom set of nodes and leave sets 2 and 3, like when the bottom set is a lot smaller. This makes 4 too colas instead of 1. I also cut everything off each branch, from the bottom to 5 or 6 inches up.
> I have several pics back thru this thread, if I still had my old phone I could show you them, but it’s long gone.
> What strain(s) are you growing?
> Good luck man, and post your progress with pics.


My current round is rqs skunk XL I have 90 seeds in a dwc system 15cm per plant 4 per square foot

My next batch of seeds will be 90 rqs royal gorilla I’ll do the same with those seeds if these turn out ok

So far my findings are if I don’t remove large fan leaves the lower branches get shaded and they stretch to find light. 

Since I’ve removed fan leaves the Lower branches are growing almost vertically with the main stem and tight nodes. When preflowers begin I should be able to top the side branches so that the first nodes on the branches produce a bud which should create some baseball bats. 

This wouldn’t work if I left the fan leaves as the first node on the side branches would be inches away from the stem due to shading


----------



## SamWE19 (Sep 21, 2019)

This was the 90 RQS skunk XL at 11days since germination. Will get an updated pic when lights come on tomorrow


----------



## SamWE19 (Sep 22, 2019)

3 weeks old from seed as of tomorrow. 

This is what they look like and how they grow if you remove fan leaves as soon as they have a stem


----------



## SamWE19 (Sep 22, 2019)

It’s on its 7th mode there


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 22, 2019)

Quick question that hopefully one of u 12/12 FS guys with experience may be able to answer for me.I just popped some seeds 2 days ago. They are in starter pots now and have already broken ground. I have just about everything I need besides a new tent (still waiting) which should be here soon. For now they have been in my windowsill, which gets good sun. Since they are not under a light they have been getting almost exactly 12/12 light (its September, I'm on the east coast USA) since they popped. My question is if I put them under 18/6 once my tent arrives (1 week or less) will there be any noticeable negative effects or will they be fine so long as they do not stay under 12/12 for much longer? Would I be better off just running them 12/12 from seed for the whole run. I don't want to sacrifice quality. Yield is important too of course, but definitely less important than quality. Any info is much appreciated as I have never tried 12/12 FS.

**Strains are:
unknown male x Quattro Kush (Ethos)
unknown male x LeeRoy (Rare Dankness)

Thanks,
OG Cloud


----------



## THT (Sep 22, 2019)

OGcloud808 said:


> My question is if I put them under 18/6 once my tent arrives (1 week or less) will there be any noticeable negative effects or will they be fine so long as they do not stay under 12/12 for much longer? Would I be better off just running them 12/12 from seed for the whole run. I don't want to sacrifice quality. Yield is important too of course, but definitely less important than quality. Any info is much appreciated as I have never tried 12/12 FS.


You should be fine to move them to veg if you'd like. Cannabis just vegetates for the first few weeks of its life and no amount of light cycle fuckery will change this. Since its only a week - I wouldn't worry about it stressing out the plant very much. Of course, your situation is not ideal, but I don't see it causing any major issues.


----------



## THT (Sep 22, 2019)

OGcloud808 said:


> unknown male x Quattro Kush (Ethos)
> unknown male x LeeRoy (Rare Dankness)


Curious about these too -- are they your own crosses? What is this unknown male? If the mama's were growing in a room with all females - 9 times out of 10 its a Herm in the tent.. again, just curious...


----------



## THT (Sep 22, 2019)

One last thing to note @OGcloud808 - standard naming conventions for cannabis crosses have the male name after the female name, its done this way to avoid confusion. 
example: Quattro Kush X Unknown Male - would be appropriate.


----------



## THT (Sep 22, 2019)

SamWE19 said:


> What yield are you getting from 12/12 from seed?


This really depends on the plant. Most F1 strains just have amazing hybrid vigor and can be 2x to 3x the size of a more worked line grown in the same bucket. I just recently yielded about 3oz from a single F1 (LVTK x Sour Tangie) while under the same light, two polyhybrid plants (Sour Tangie x Sour Tangie) only managed to yield about 50 grams.


----------



## THT (Sep 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Some strains don’t seem to like growing 12/12 from seed, and will stay small even with perfect conditions.


One factor that plays a huge role in how big a plant will get at 12/12 from seed, is how quickly it transitions from sprout to veg to flower. The more 'Indica' the faster the transition in my experience.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 22, 2019)

THT said:


> You should be fine to move them to veg if you'd like. Cannabis just vegetates for the first few weeks of its life and no amount of light cycle fuckery will change this. Since its only a week - I wouldn't worry about it stressing out the plant very much. Of course, your situation is not ideal, but I don't see it causing any major issues.


Thanks for the quick reply. Glad to know that they should be fine, I thought so, but i haven't ever had this happen so just wanted to be sure it wouldn't stunt them or stress them 2 much.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 22, 2019)

THT said:


> Curious about these too -- are they your own crosses? What is this unknown male? If the mama's were growing in a room with all females - 9 times out of 10 its a Herm in the tent.. again, just curious...


No, they are not my own crosses, your guess is as good as mine as far as the male goes. The seeds r from 2 dif sources:

The LeeRoy cross I am sure wasn't a hemie. What I do know is that there was more than 1 strain going at a time and several males were culled but clearly not quickly enough. Should be interesting 2 see what happens.

The Quattro cross was from some bud I got a 1/4 of. Some FIRE Quattro Kush it was, had a real SFV/ Chem funk 2 it with some sweet earthy/gas undertones. Could b the result of a herm or could b somethin else I don't know much else bout its story. Hope shes a girl the bud it came from really was great.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 22, 2019)

THT said:


> One last thing to note @OGcloud808 - standard naming conventions for cannabis crosses have the male name after the female name, its done this way to avoid confusion.
> example: Quattro Kush X Unknown Male - would be appropriate.


Thx 4 this btw. I was corrected by someone and thought that was incorrect. Guess I'll switch it back up again lol.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 22, 2019)

THT said:


> Curious about these too -- are they your own crosses? What is this unknown male? If the mama's were growing in a room with all females - 9 times out of 10 its a Herm in the tent.. again, just curious...


Heres a pic of the same Quattro that the seeds were found in. There were 3 in total, 1 was popped, 1 was a dud, and I have one left.


----------



## THT (Sep 22, 2019)

OGcloud808 said:


> Heres a pic of the same Quattro that the seeds were found in. There were 3 in total, 1 was popped, 1 was a dud, and I have one left.


Looks great, I should have clarified, seeds from a herm, or herms in general should not be considered a bad thing. In fact, it would mean you probably have feminized seeds which I consider a win. I've grown out plenty of seeds from herm pollination and had some great plants. Some would argue that they have a higher probability of herming. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 22, 2019)

THT said:


> Looks great, I should have clarified, seeds from a herm, or herms in general should not be considered a bad thing. In fact, it would mean you probably have feminized seeds which I consider a win. I've grown out plenty of seeds from herm pollination and had some great plants. Some would argue that they have a higher probability of herming. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


No worries, yea if thats the case then i if it is from a hermie


THT said:


> Looks great, I should have clarified, seeds from a herm, or herms in general should not be considered a bad thing. In fact, it would mean you probably have feminized seeds which I consider a win. I've grown out plenty of seeds from herm pollination and had some great plants. Some would argue that they have a higher probability of herming. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Im really considering just keeping the 12/12 light cycle to see what happens. Although I kinda want to take clones in case I get something i really like
(if its anything like its parent thats likely)


----------



## THT (Sep 23, 2019)

OGcloud808 said:


> Although I kinda want to take clones in case I get something i really like


You should be able to take clones at 12/12 from seed. I do it all the time. gotta be quick but even if its into the beginning of flower it's still doable.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 23, 2019)

THT said:


> You should be able to take clones at 12/12 from seed. I do it all the time. gotta be quick but even if its into the beginning of flower it's still doable.


So...4weeks or so??


----------



## THT (Sep 23, 2019)

OGcloud808 said:


> So...4weeks or so??


usually a solid 3 weeks is enough - it will depend on the plant but I wouldn't go far beyond 4 weeks.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 30, 2019)

It's starting to look like 12/12FS might be the only option for those 2 crosses. My girls are just over a week old and Amazon is *seriously* fuckin up w this new tent (old one was stolen by a landlord...) , not sure
what's up with them these days they were great 4 a while but now they're pullin bait n switches, lying, changing things without any notification, not honoring their own policies, scammers, the list goes on. as told order would be 4 days late even tho it was guaranteed 2day shipping. Sucks but no big deal thought, few more days. 3 days go by, turns into 10-15 days late now, to say the least. Had to cancel (wont even be refunded for 3-7 days) and reorder different one which I did today. If I do decide to veg em out i'll be cutting it close 4 sure. Popped a few more seeds for the hell of it in case I do keep these 12/12. I want to at least veg out a few but maybe keeping these 12/12 wont b so bad. Just never done it that way before so its new to me, wasn't really in the mood for experimental projects this grow but whatever...


----------



## SamWE19 (Oct 2, 2019)

Here’s an update to my 12/12 from seed.

I’ve been removing every single fan leaf every week whenever a leaf has more than 1cm of stem.


This is what they look like today 4 weeks and 2 days from germination.

On average they have had 11 true nodes but bottom 2 removed to leave 9 nodes on the main stem. 

No sign of flower starting yet. 

Anyone else have any comparison shots to what theyre plants looked like at 4 weeks?


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 4, 2019)

Update: Seedlings are showing


THT said:


> You should be fine to move them to veg if you'd like. Cannabis just vegetates for the first few weeks of its life and no amount of light cycle fuckery will change this. Since its only a week - I wouldn't worry about it stressing out the plant very much. Of course, your situation is not ideal, but I don't see it causing any major issues.


Update: The seedlings are showing pre flowers already... I guess I got my answer LMFAO  . New seeds should be here tomorrow, back to the drawing board...


----------



## SamWE19 (Oct 4, 2019)

OGcloud808 said:


> Update: Seedlings are showing
> 
> Update: The seedlings are showing pre flowers already... I guess I got my answer LMFAO  . New seeds should be here tomorrow, back to the drawing board...View attachment 4403507


Damn how many nodes do you have for that and how many weeks? I’m at 4 weeks 4 days and don’t see preflowers yet. I did accidentally mess my timer up for 5 days 2 weeks ago and gave near enough 24 hour light so that could of set mine back


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Oct 4, 2019)

I have some mature plants that have been on 12 12 for a bit now.. I had a seedling I stuck in the same tent. So its gotten maybe a week of 24 hr light before it got thrown in to 12 12. Is up over a foot tall already.in the pic. Both of those have been just about all 12 12 ..bigger,one got a week of full light give or take.


----------



## SamWE19 (Oct 4, 2019)

Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> I have some mature plants that have been on 12 12 for a bit now.. I had a seedling I stuck in the same tent. So its gotten maybe a week of 24 hr light before it got thrown in to 12 12. Is up over a foot tall already.in the pic. Both of those have been just about all 12 12 ..bigger,one got a week of full light give or take.


How many weeks from seed?


----------



## SamWE19 (Oct 4, 2019)

SamWE19 said:


> How many weeks from seed?


That seems to be very very stretchy though. Mine have 9 nodes and only 7 inches


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Oct 4, 2019)

SamWE19 said:


> How many weeks from seed?


12 nodes 14 inches tall..bottom few got taken,off tho. This plants an,experiment. I wanna say its about a month maybe a touch over from seed


----------



## THT (Oct 4, 2019)

OGcloud808 said:


> The seedlings are showing pre flowers already.


This is normal, preflowers just simply indicate its maturing, not that it's flowering. You can vegetate cannabis and it will show its sex via preflowers in 2 - 4 weeks every time.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Oct 4, 2019)

SamWE19 said:


> That seems to be very very stretchy though. Mine have 9 nodes and only 7 inches


Usually if have it under 24 hour light but its in with the bigger girls flowering so it don't have a choice at the,moment lol


----------



## SamWE19 (Oct 4, 2019)

Hmm I’m 4 weeks 4 days from germination and I don’t have any preflowers yet... extreme defoliation may be slowly down maturity


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Oct 4, 2019)

SamWE19 said:


> Hmm I’m 4 weeks 4 days from germination and I don’t have any preflowers yet... extreme defoliation may be slowly down maturity


Ya at about 2 weeks I took of the lower 3 or 4 nodes started flowering last week. And has grown alot since it started. I think that's half the stretch.. From flowering.. And other half from battling for light under the bigger gals. Usually I'd train it and have 24 hr. But this has,been a real experiment


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Oct 4, 2019)

SamWE19 said:


> Hmm I’m 4 weeks 4 days from germination and I don’t have any preflowers yet... extreme defoliation may be slowly down maturity


I did the math wrong. I was going off of when my bigger ones started flowering. Forgot to account for the time of 12 12 before hand. So that one would be around 5 weeks give or take


----------



## SamWE19 (Oct 4, 2019)

Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> I did the math wrong. I was going off of when my bigger ones started flowering. Forgot to account for the time of 12 12 before hand. So that one would be around 5 weeks give or take


I’d be interested to know how long it takes to harvest. 

I am looking for a strain that does 12-12 seed to harvest in 12 weeks ...

If mine like yours start to flower around 5 weeks I assume they still have at least 8 weeks left which takes us to 13 weeks


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Oct 4, 2019)

SamWE19 said:


> I’d be interested to know how long it takes to harvest.
> 
> I am looking for a strain that does 12-12 seed to harvest in 12 weeks ...
> 
> If mine like yours start to flower around 5 weeks I assume they still have at least 8 weeks left which takes us to 13 weeks


Ever interrsted,in autoflower? They have some strains that can,finish in 8 weeks on average seed to harvested


----------



## SamWE19 (Oct 4, 2019)

Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> Ever interrsted,in autoflower? They have some strains that can,finish in 8 weeks on average seed to harvested


I like to prune my seeds to cram them into small spaces for the first 5 weeks to increase harvests per year in my flower room.

Can auto flowers been pruned like that and still achieve 2 oz a plant?


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Oct 4, 2019)

SamWE19 said:


> I like to prune my seeds to cram them into small spaces for the first 5 weeks to increase harvests per year in my flower room.
> 
> Can auto flowers been pruned like that and still achieve 2 oz a plant?


Take the the,magnum strain by buddha seeds for,instance .. About 9-10 weeks from seed to harvest. Outdoor can reach 5 feet tall. Indoor limit pot size to battle,height also. They spit many side,branches and respond well to lst and early toppings. With autos ya,gotta,be careful how late ya top as it wont have time to recover before flowering hits. But I'm,sure there are autos like that.. My sweet gelato auto I have going rn stays pretty short so topping and pruning wouldn't work well.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Oct 4, 2019)

Oh and magnum on average yields up to 7+oz per sq meter


----------



## SamWE19 (Oct 4, 2019)

Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> Oh and magnum on average yields up to 7+oz per sq meter


7 oz per sqm is absolutely nothing?? I achieve at least 20 oz per sqm usually more


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Oct 4, 2019)

SamWE19 said:


> 7 oz per sqm is absolutely nothing?? I achieve at least 20 oz per sqm usually more


That's awesome,..20 oz per plant? For an,auto 7 oz and up per plant would,be amazing


----------



## Opie1971 (Oct 4, 2019)

SamWE19 said:


> 7 oz per sqm is absolutely nothing?? I achieve at least 20 oz per sqm usually more


Do ya have any pics of your past grows?


----------



## SamWE19 (Oct 5, 2019)

Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> That's awesome,..20 oz per plant? For an,auto 7 oz and up per plant would,be amazing


No, 20 oz per sqm with at least 1 plant per sq foot.


----------



## SamWE19 (Oct 5, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Do ya have any pics of your past grows?


No sorry I didn’t tend to take photos before now only just became legal. 

This is my first time round doing 12/12 from seed though so that I don’t need separate rooms for different light schedules.


----------



## SamWE19 (Oct 5, 2019)

20 oz per sqm really isn’t that amazing. Plenty of people achieve more than that


----------



## SamWE19 (Oct 5, 2019)

Here’s my 12/12 update again. Lots of new growth since my last extreme defoliation. 11-12th nodes now and they seem to be starting the 12/12 stretch


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Oct 5, 2019)

I mean if your growing alot. But whej your talking 1 plant or 2 total.. That would be alot.. We are on different ends of the spectrum lol. Personal small grow. Id be happy with a few oz. So saying 20 oz per sw meter isn't much.. Well sir.. You're crazy lol


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 5, 2019)

SamWE19 said:


> Damn how many nodes do you have for that and how many weeks? I’m at 4 weeks 4 days and don’t see preflowers yet. I did accidentally mess my timer up for 5 days 2 weeks ago and gave near enough 24 hour light so that could of set mine back


Idk whats goin on w this one lol it should def not b showing sex but it is somehow. It is only 2 weeks into veg and doesnt even have fan leaves yet. Its tiny, i didnt even think that could happen this early... Weird


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 5, 2019)

Might just cull em all when my new seeds come in. I don't wanna waste time/resources. Though a micro plant would b kinda cool


----------



## SamWE19 (Oct 5, 2019)

I’m starting my next round of seeds today 110 royal gorilla they will spend the first 2 weeks as a seedling in my new tiny seedling area by that point my current batch that are in the picture above will be moved into their final resting place the main flower area where they will get 1sqft of space each

The aim is to maximise efficiency since I only have so much grow space.

First 2 weeks in a tiny chamber in 6cm net pots 

Then into 4 inch net pots with 4 plants per sqft for 5 weeks with extreme defoliation once or twice a week 

Then into my main flower area with 1 plant per sqft. For final 5 weeks.

This should give me a harvest every 5 weeks.


----------



## SamWE19 (Oct 6, 2019)

I need to somehow improve my hydro system in the photo I put above.

I basically have a 16000 lph pump creating a huge water current through the totes I have 3 control tanks with venturis bubbling away so oxygen is always at max. The water circulates the entire system once every 54 seconds.

Yet my root growth is far from ideal. Roots aren’t white as I use bennies in my res.

Basically my setup is more like a deep NFT system I couldn’t put air stones in these huge buckets as the roots would just get tangled in them

Anyone got any ideas what it could be? 

Top growth is perfectly healthy


----------



## SamWE19 (Oct 7, 2019)

Heavily defoliated again today. All early branches now chopped to their first nodes at the start of week 5 from seed


----------



## SamWE19 (Oct 14, 2019)

This thread is so quiet now. 
im only just starting to see very tiny hairs appearing on the tops of the plants...

Im starting week 7 today. I did not expect them to take this long before flowers appeared. I don’t know if it’s genetics or if I’m severely slowing down flower set due to pruning all fan leaves weekly


----------



## Opie1971 (Oct 14, 2019)

SamWE19 said:


> This thread is so quiet now


You do know that this thread was originally started by someone 8 years ago and that’s no longer active don’t you?


----------



## SamWE19 (Oct 15, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> You do know that this thread was originally started by someone 8 years ago and that’s no longer active don’t you?


Yeah I know but 612 pages later and it’s been going for the entire 8 years. It’s a long running thread. No point starting another thread for 12/12 from seed when we already have it


----------



## Xs121 (Oct 23, 2019)

I didnt started mine 12-12. Currently experimenting with single cola from seed. I have 4 strain going and taking notes and so far I'm liking the result.

Here's my forest at 1st wk of flip


This strain have hardly any long branches


This strain have some long branches


I have another strain that's flip at 5 wks which has plenty of branches
The rest were flipped at 7 weeks

I'm liking the effect of total defoliation. I might try your defoliation technique in my next run.


----------



## SamWE19 (Oct 24, 2019)

Xs121 said:


> I didnt started mine 12-12. Currently experimenting with single cola from seed. I have 4 strain going and taking notes and so far I'm liking the result.
> 
> Here's my forest at 1st wk of flip
> View attachment 4411934
> ...


Your side branches look smaller than mine. Did you remove fan leaves as soon as they formed?


----------



## Warpedpassage (Oct 24, 2019)

Xs121 said:


> I didnt started mine 12-12. Currently experimenting with single cola from seed. I have 4 strain going and taking notes and so far I'm liking the result.
> 
> Here's my forest at 1st wk of flip
> View attachment 4411934
> ...


What kind of lighting are you using for this. Looks like it may have some far red, 730nm?


----------



## Xs121 (Oct 24, 2019)

SamWE19 said:


> Your side branches look smaller than mine. Did you remove fan leaves as soon as they formed?


No, I defoliated as soon as I flipped to 12/12 but on hindsight, I might start defoliating after the 6th node.



Warpedpassage said:


> What kind of lighting are you using for this. Looks like it may have some far red, 730nm?


Just my old cheap chinese burple light. I think it has, this light has been good to me, I think I'll run a few more grow before getting the full spectrum light.


----------



## Xs121 (Oct 25, 2019)

Here's another strain


This one was flipped at the 5th wk. Didn't trim any side branches because they look healthy and sturdy, maybe in a week ill find out if I'll keep most of them depending on how the flowers form in those branches.

What I observe though, all 4 strains, have the tendency to branch out up to the 5th true node, anything above that are short branches regardless of veg time.


----------



## Teag (Jan 18, 2020)

This plant isn't quite 12/12 from seed but it was really small when I put it into 12/12. The soil was too wet and it took a long time for the root to get to the bottom of the big container. Wanted to flower the other plant next to it and decided to see what it could do. Grown under LED's. Guesses how much time is left?


----------



## Moldy (Jan 18, 2020)

Teag said:


> This plant isn't quite 12/12 from seed but it was really small when I put it into 12/12. The soil was too wet and it took a long time for the root to get to the bottom of the big container. Wanted to flower the other plant next to it and decided to see what it could do. Grown under LED's. Guesses how much time is left?


 Looks nice! What strain is it? 2 weeks left?


----------



## Teag (Jan 18, 2020)

Moldy said:


> Looks nice! What strain is it? 2 weeks left?


Its "Bruce Banger" by seedsman. Was a freebie. I was worried it was going to be closer to a month so two weeks sounds good.


----------



## Moldy (Jan 20, 2020)

Teag said:


> Its "Bruce Banger" by seedsman. Was a freebie. I was worried it was going to be closer to a month so two weeks sounds good.


Haha It's easy for me to say 2 weeks, it's really up to you. I do like to wait until my leaves around the top colas are getting crispy and dry. Really hard to tell with just a pix. I looks like it's still bangin out bud size so don't listen to me.


----------



## MedMonkey (Jan 20, 2020)

SamWE19 said:


> This thread is so quiet now.


I think part of why this thread died is because so many people are posting plants that are NOT truly 12/12 from seed. 12/12 from seed means 12/12 FROM SEED not with a week or more veg time lol.

I do 12/12 from seed sometimes. Works very well


----------



## toad37 (Jan 22, 2020)

*Bump*

After days, if not weeks, of contemplation I've decided on going 12/12 from seed through end of flower exclusively in a 5x5 tent. 

The idea of just having one grow space to (lovingly) obsess over (as opposed to two or more) won out. 

Of course you can yield more by veging in 18/6 etc... but by literally germinating seeds all the way through cutting her down; in just 1 contained space; kept as close to 74 degrees and 40% relative humidity 24/7; makes life just soooo much simpler. I'm not lazy, I enjoy the daily chores of indoor farming, but for me, even though I have plenty more space, I just think 12/12 from seed is the ultimate KISS method to grow all the fun strains out there these days. 

Any more thoughts on 12/12 from seed out there?


----------



## toad37 (Jan 22, 2020)

MedMonkey said:


> I think part of why this thread died is because so many people are posting plants that are NOT truly 12/12 from seed. 12/12 from seed means 12/12 FROM SEED not with a week or more veg time lol.
> 
> I do 12/12 from seed sometimes. Works very well


I totally agree, lol. I get pissed when people post about grows that are not 12/12 from seed in a 12/12 from seed thread.


----------



## f series (Jan 22, 2020)

toad37 said:


> *Bump*
> 
> After days, if not weeks, of contemplation I've decided on going 12/12 from seed through end of flower exclusively in a 5x5 tent.
> 
> ...


If plants flowered at exact same time, such as clones, it would be a no brainer, I plan on having mother's now though, I feel clones or more organized in a way. But 12/12 must be great $/grow


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 23, 2020)

toad37 said:


> *Bump*
> 
> After days, if not weeks, of contemplation I've decided on going 12/12 from seed through end of flower exclusively in a 5x5 tent.
> 
> ...


Hey Toad...I did a lot of work on 12/12 and kept detailed journals for times just like this!





12/12 From Seed Experiment - 21 Strains


Welcome to my journal! I encourage you to ask questions, provide suggestions, or leave feedback. OVERVIEW: There will be a total of 53 seeds representing 21 different strains. These will be distributed among two different pot sizes. The pots I have chosen to use are called Tree Pots and, after...



www.rollitup.org





Pages 1 thru 33 was the 1st go
Pages 85 thru 98 was another great one


----------



## toad37 (Jan 23, 2020)

Hey, thanks for posting! ... I can't wait to start going through your journals. Looks you have a wealth of hands on experience with 12/12 from seed.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 23, 2020)

toad37 said:


> Hey, thanks for posting! ... I can't wait to start going through your journals. Looks you have a wealth of hands on experience with 12/12 from seed.


Yeah...I worked on it for like 18 months. I still think it's great and very practical if you have a space that is always on a 12/12 cycle. But if you don't, I found it to be a bit better to just use 24/0, 20/4, 18/6, whatever...until like day 25 or so. They just grow a bit quicker. The only other thing worth mentioning is that 12/12 from seed carries a little bit of risk. If you fuck up at all - either with nutes or a toxic medium, you run the risk of stunting them and having them flower as babies. It's uncommon for that to happen, but it can happen. Not too long ago, I had a 3 inch tall male in full flower....lol


----------



## MedMonkey (Jan 23, 2020)

I agree about the risk of stunting them with fuck ups. I've had a couple 3-4 inch males, but the ladies didn't seem to mind them being small lol. Also had a few really short, one bud females. Those are rare, and most end up ok. Quite a few strains I ran 12/12 from seed and fucked up on still grew out to normal size and yeild though, but took much longer to start and finish flowering. I think it depends on when you fuck up just as much as how. If the mistakes are early they tend to still grow out ok but take longer (in my experience anyway). I have a second area for mothers and clones now, and leave most seedlings in there until they get some good roots, but I still throw some in the flowering room on 12/12 from seed sometimes to look for new mothers and fathers because they get done a bit quicker


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 23, 2020)

MedMonkey said:


> I agree about the risk of stunting them with fuck ups. I've had a couple 3-4 inch males, but the ladies didn't seem to mind them being small lol. Also had a few really short, one bud females. Those are rare, and most end up ok. Quite a few strains I ran 12/12 from seed and fucked up on still grew out to normal size and yeild though, but took much longer to start and finish flowering. I think it depends on when you fuck up just as much as how. If the mistakes are early they tend to still grow out ok but take longer (in my experience anyway). I have a second area for mothers and clones now, and leave most seedlings in there until they get some good roots, but I still throw some in the flowering room on 12/12 from seed sometimes to look for new mothers and fathers because they get done a bit quicker


Agree - that's been my experience as well.


----------



## toad37 (Jan 24, 2020)

I forgot to mention I'm actually running my tent from 8am to 7pm... so I might start a new thread **11/13 from seed**


----------



## guru green (Jan 30, 2020)

yo


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 30, 2020)

guru green said:


> yo


Yo yo


----------



## f series (Jan 30, 2020)

toad37 said:


> I forgot to mention I'm actually running my tent from 8am to 7pm... so I might start a new thread **11/13 from seed**


@ me on that when it happens please


----------



## toad37 (Feb 3, 2020)

f series said:


> @ me on that when it happens please


It's on brother, let's do this ... https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-unofficial-official-11-13-from-seed-thread.1005355/


----------



## CutTheCrapBringOnTheMeat (Sep 18, 2020)

Hey folks my almost 12/12fs and first post on RIU wassup


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 18, 2020)

CutTheCrapBringOnTheMeat said:


> View attachment 4688176
> Hey folks my almost 12/12fs and first post on RIU wassup


Looking good. What strains have ya got there?


----------



## CutTheCrapBringOnTheMeat (Sep 20, 2020)

Opie1971 said:


> Looking good. What strains have ya got there?


Hey man thanks a lot 
I have blue cheese,blueberry,blue mystic,og kush,pineapple chunk,unknown bagseed,silver afghan kush,and cheese...been on 12/12 for a week tomorrow


----------



## CutTheCrapBringOnTheMeat (Sep 26, 2020)

Hey guys coming along nicely for only 2 weeks veg from seed nearly 2 weeks since flip


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 26, 2020)

CutTheCrapBringOnTheMeat said:


> View attachment 4696351
> Hey guys coming along nicely for only 2 weeks veg from seed nearly 2 weeks since flip


Looks great so far, keep us updated on how your doing.
Here’s two Animal Cookies x Blue Dream that I’ve got that were started under 12/12. I’ve got more pics that I’ll post later.

This one is yellow looking because of the light (3000k).


----------



## CutTheCrapBringOnTheMeat (Sep 26, 2020)

Yours look really healthy is that your own cross?


----------



## CutTheCrapBringOnTheMeat (Sep 26, 2020)

I’ll get some lights off pics so you can see better guys I know how decieving yellow pics can be


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 27, 2020)

CutTheCrapBringOnTheMeat said:


> Yours look really healthy is that your own cross?


No, they are GreenPoint fem testers.


----------



## CutTheCrapBringOnTheMeat (Sep 27, 2020)

Looks a lot better without hps huh ps starting to get stinky yeeha


----------



## CutTheCrapBringOnTheMeat (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 27, 2020)

CutTheCrapBringOnTheMeat said:


> View attachment 4697003


Yes, looks much better. Healthy plants man.


----------



## dangermonk3 (May 15, 2021)

Rainbow chip and Krazy runtz asking how they look and any suggestions? Did about 1 week veg under 12/12.


----------



## SamWE19 (Sep 19, 2021)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Hey Toad...I did a lot of work on 12/12 and kept detailed journals for times just like this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi mate did you end up figuring out the best density for yield?

I'm considering doing this simply for ease of grow 

I am setting up a grow space 4.2m x 3.6m 
I won't be able to access the inside plants so wont be defoliating or removing branches I want to set and forget and use my automation to feed the plants 

My main considerations I could use your help on are is it possible to keep the plants under 40cm tall?

Did you achieve the 4 oz sqft you wanted and did you try less density without defoliating?

Cheers


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Sep 19, 2021)

SamWE19 said:


> Hi mate did you end up figuring out the best density for yield?
> 
> I'm considering doing this simply for ease of grow
> 
> ...


Height is mostly going to be dictated by genetics. I have not been tracking yields because I've been focusing on other things. If you're looking for a set it and forget it, just be aware that mixing genetics is not advised. If you are not able to elevate the shorter plants, there is good chance they can become overwhelmed by the taller neighbors. I have been removing all of the branches but I do not remove their corresponding fan leaves. This results in a smaller horizontal footprint and a larger top cola with little to no larf. I would just say to start and tweak your process. Maybe start with fewer plants until you've had a few runs under your belt. I cannot stress the genetic variable enough. The height range, for me, is 12" to 48". I'm targeting 18" to 28" so a lot of genetics simply cannot work for me. I'll try and update my journal soon. I've been having a fungus gnat issue from contaminated coco...wanted to get that resolved before resuming my journaling.


----------



## SamWE19 (Sep 19, 2021)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Height is mostly going to be dictated by genetics. I have not been tracking yields because I've been focusing on other things. If you're looking for a set it and forget it, just be aware that mixing genetics is not advised. If you are not able to elevate the shorter plants, there is good chance they can become overwhelmed by the taller neighbors. I have been removing all of the branches but I do not remove their corresponding fan leaves. This results in a smaller horizontal footprint and a larger top cola with little to no larf. I would just say to start and tweak your process. Maybe start with fewer plants until you've hn ad a few runs under your belt. I cannot stress the genetic variable enough. The height range, for me, is 12" to 48". I'm targeting 18" to 28" so a lot of genetics simply cannot work for me. I'll try and update my journal soon. I've been having a fungus gnat issue from contaminated coco...wanted to get that resolved before resuming my journaling.


I plan to use the same seeds but I guess different phenotypes have the same issue?

I've been growing for years I'm just trying to find the best way to increase my yield further when I am limited on space.

I had the thought that using space for mother's and clones was wasted space but maybe I need clones


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 19, 2021)

SamWE19 said:


> I plan to use the same seeds but I guess different phenotypes have the same issue?
> 
> I've been growing for years I'm just trying to find the best way to increase my yield further when I am limited on space.
> 
> I had the thought that using space for mother's and clones was wasted space but maybe I need clones


I agree with HDS that genetics plays the main role in how big/tall your plants will get, but another thing that affects that is the size of the pots/containers that you’ll be using, and if your goal is 40cm’s or less I’d suggest 1gal pots.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Sep 19, 2021)

Opie1971 said:


> I agree with HDS that genetics plays the main role in how big/tall your plants will get, but another thing that affects that is the size of the pots/containers that you’ll be using, and if your goal is 40cm’s or less I’d suggest 1gal pots.


Yes, this is most definitely true. I have a lot of sizes and the ones I like to use when I'm phenohunting or creating seeds is 0.6 gallon. This is big enough so I can see what the top cola can and will be. You may not want to go this small...but Opie is right, I would stay at 1 gallon or under.

Same seeds will still vary but should be fairly consistent, providing it's not an F1 in which one of the parents likes to get super tall. Stay away from lanky sativas, obviously.


----------



## TwitchVee (Sep 19, 2021)

I'm amazed at this...considering the best way to achieve potency is supposedly to finish them quick, I wonder how this method compares to the full development of the plant?


----------



## SamWE19 (Sep 19, 2021)

Opie1971 said:


> I agree with HDS that genetics plays the main role in how big/tall your plants will get, but another thing that affects that is the size of the pots/containers that you’ll be using, and if your goal is 40cm’s or less I’d suggest 1gal pots.


I dont use pots I'm hydro havnt used a pot in 10 years


----------



## SamWE19 (Sep 19, 2021)

SamWE19 said:


> I dont use pots I'm hydro havnt used a pot in 10 years


I was hoping I could manage to get 30cm stems from seed but that isn't looking likely


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Sep 20, 2021)

SamWE19 said:


> I was hoping I could manage to get 30cm stems from seed but that isn't looking likely


Unlikely, but not impossible.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 1, 2022)

In the middle of this thread, trying to gain understanding. Going to 12/12 in flower tent that was 10 1/2/13 1/2 for years and am filling with planted sprouted beans. 4 LED Boards in 2 1/2 x 5 tent running 380 watts at the moment. Can do 500 watts with same Boards.
I’ll be reading here a while…….?be back.


----------



## bamboofarmer (Mar 2, 2022)

hillbill said:


> In the middle of this thread, trying to gain understanding. Going to 12/12 in flower tent that was 10 1/2/13 1/2 for years and am filling with planted sprouted beans. 4 LED Boards in 2 1/2 x 5 tent running 380 watts at the moment. Can do 500 watts with same Boards.
> I’ll be reading here a while…….?be back.


Love this thread.


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 2, 2022)

I've never tried seed from 12-12 but presumably it's a handy thing for pheno hunting?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 3, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> I've never tried seed from 12-12 but presumably it's a handy thing for pheno hunting?


This thread inspired me back in 2014. It's handy for a lot of reasons!


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 3, 2022)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> This thread inspired me back in 2014. It's handy for a lot of reasons!


It's seems obvious to me now that they don't need extended light hours for vegging but previously I did assume they'd need some sort of veg period, then a while back the subject come up and when equatorial countries were mentioned the penny dropped as they have roughly even hours of day/night.

I prefer short vegging periods 4-5 weeks usually but for finding a good pheno I think straight to 12-12 would give me the same result less the cost, time and effort of vegging 1st.

Weight wouldn't be important but I'm still curious about the yeilds starting from 12-12? 
just a ball park figure.


----------



## numberfour (Mar 9, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> It's seems obvious to me now that they don't need extended light hours for vegging but previously I did assume they'd need some sort of veg period, then a while back the subject come up and when equatorial countries were mentioned the penny dropped as they have roughly even hours of day/night.
> 
> I prefer short vegging periods 4-5 weeks usually but for finding a good pheno I think straight to 12-12 would give me the same result less the cost, time and effort of vegging 1st.
> 
> ...


I had a lot of fun running a 1212 from seed tent a few year ago (only 2x3 in size and alongside my 4x. Started in solo cups but preferred 1ltr square pots so I could cram them in (about 40 plants before sexing). It became obvious that some strains really took to 1212 and put out and some seemed to struggle to get going. 

Yield was strain dependent, some would put out an Oz in 1ltr pot or just under, others over half and some you'd only just make double figures. It was worth the time and electric though.

One thing to consider if you're pheno hunting is how you keep the plant around. You can top (think @Opie1971 may have done this and flowered in larger pots? Hope your well if you read this mate) or reveg at the end of flower (leave lower buds, pot up if you can, 24 hour light for a week then 18/6, shoots will appear within a couple of weeks out the bud).

Post up if you go down this route, its something I'm thinking of doing again later on in the year.


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 9, 2022)

numberfour said:


> I had a lot of fun running a 1212 from seed tent a few year ago (only 2x3 in size and alongside my 4x. Started in solo cups but preferred 1ltr square pots so I could cram them in (about 40 plants before sexing). It became obvious that some strains really took to 1212 and put out and some seemed to struggle to get going.
> 
> Yield was strain dependent, some would put out an Oz in 1ltr pot or just under, others over half and some you'd only just make double figures. It was worth the time and electric though.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot buddy that's some good information for me to take in. 
I'm hoping I find a good pheno from what I've got atm failing that I'll be starting some future seeds at 12-12.

If I do find a good pheno I've some seeds in the fridge I can play with when I'm flowering said good pheno


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 9, 2022)

@numberfour I've only re vegged two flowered plants before both looked like they could've died is that normal or is it possible they can die trying to re veg them?

Cheers!


----------



## numberfour (Mar 10, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> @numberfour I've only re vegged two flowered plants before both looked like they could've died is that normal or is it possible they can die trying to re veg them?
> 
> Cheers!


I did lose a couple of re vegging plants at the start to over watering, I'm wondering if that's what happened to yours, that was the only problem I really had (along with the odd plant that wouldn't re veg, it happens). I found the plans visibly did nothing for about two weeks then you'd see a shoot come out of one of the buds. 

Were you able to pot up ? I've read some people who are unable to pot up use grow nutes straight away.


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 10, 2022)

numberfour said:


> I did lose a couple of re vegging plants at the start to over watering, I'm wondering if that's what happened to yours, that was the only problem I really had (along with the odd plant that wouldn't re veg, it happens). I found the plans visibly did nothing for about two weeks then you'd see a shoot come out of one of the buds.
> 
> Were you able to pot up ? I've read some people who are unable to pot up use grow nutes straight away.


No I wasn't able to re pot them in fact the pots are a bit of a pain being a bit big.
Air layering is another option for clones later in flower I've at week 7-8 iirc.

Eta... If I plan for reveging I'd leave room to put them in a bigger pot.


----------



## numberfour (Mar 13, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> No I wasn't able to re pot them in fact the pots are a bit of a pain being a bit big.
> Air layering is another option for clones later in flower I've at week 7-8 iirc.
> 
> Eta... If I plan for reveging I'd leave room to put them in a bigger pot.


I've only ever used the potting up method (lol easy from 1ltr) but was chatting to a lad last night who flowered in larger pots trimmed his roots and put fresh soil in his pot and had success. I think it's finding what works best for you / space.


----------



## PSUAGRO. (Mar 13, 2022)

Love that this thread is still going! I had decent success with 12/12, 13/11, 14/10(with pf/pfr trigger) from seed over the years in a 40 gal.

Take a shot at it, it's fun


----------



## Bolo33 (Mar 29, 2022)

12/12 from seed sativa dom hybrid. 30 grams wett waiting for dry. This is just the toplower half wasnt cut off yet


----------



## hillbill (Apr 27, 2022)

What about 12/12 at a week to 2 weeks from planting sprouted beans?


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jun 29, 2022)

"*What Does 12/12 Lighting Mean?*
The 12/12 light cycle means 12 hours of light and 12 hours of da_rk. _The normal light cycle is 18/6 for plants. _Using the 12/12 light cycle stresses the plants_ and has a few desirable effects for the grower. One is that it can force flowering and_ make the plants sex female._ The 12/12 light cycle is done in a grow room.

*Maximum Yield Explains 12/12 Lighting*
The 12/12 lighting technique makes_ the grow period last 7-9 weeks. _This method eliminates the vegetation stage of growth. It can help some growers conserve in space and time. Using a 12/12 lighting technique from the start means that plants_ will start to produce flowers as soon as they start growing. _The lighting pattern is similar to that of the end of the growing season and it tricks the plants into thinking they need to start flowering."









What is 12/12 Lighting? - Definition from Maximum Yield


This definition explains the meaning of 12/12 Lighting and why it matters.




www.maximumyield.com


----------



## Boatguy (Jun 29, 2022)

hillbill said:


> What about 12/12 at a week to 2 weeks from planting sprouted beans?


Any amount of vegging wouldnt hurt anything. I like hydroreds 12/12 from clone routine. 





HydroRed's Horticultural Whorehouse


This is going to be my go-to Journal / Picture Dump from now on. Everything I grow is soilless & likely from an inexpensive DIY hydroponics setup or home made cloner. I am a frugal bastard that does what he can to grow Hugh Hefner weed on a Joe Dirt budget. Current Grow Room Setup: FLOWER...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 29, 2022)

*Using a 12/12 lighting technique from the start means that plants will start to produce flowers as soon as they start growing.*

That's not true a seed straight to 12-12 still has a veg period.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 29, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> *Using a 12/12 lighting technique from the start means that plants will start to produce flowers as soon as they start growing.*
> 
> That's not true a seed straight to 12-12 still has a veg period.


That's what I thought


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jun 29, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> *Using a 12/12 lighting technique from the start means that plants will start to produce flowers as soon as they start growing.*
> 
> That's not true a seed straight to 12-12 still has a veg period.


observe what I put in _italics - _all madeup BS

what kind of an outlet is Maximum Yield actually? this is the fourth article I read from them and each had gross mistakes in them


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 29, 2022)

Kassiopeija said:


> "*What Does 12/12 Lighting Mean?*
> The 12/12 light cycle means 12 hours of light and 12 hours of da_rk. _The normal light cycle is 18/6 for plants. _Using the 12/12 light cycle stresses the plants_ and has a few desirable effects for the grower. One is that it can force flowering and_ make the plants sex female._ The 12/12 light cycle is done in a grow room.
> 
> *Maximum Yield Explains 12/12 Lighting*
> ...


They give me that rag for free at the hydro store. It's the most corporate looking garbage. I've got like 4 issues in my cars trunk and I keep forgetting to throw them out lol. 

There's so many benefits/negatives to 12/12 from seed that it would make a great article if done properly. There's comparison to auto flowers, optimal container sizes, yield cost analysis vs. traditional flowering, cost per gram analysis, equipment live expectancy etc.etc.etc. they put out that? That's horribly inaccurate.

They could take an hour in this thread and come up with a better article with more accurate information instead they just make shit up. No one vets it. 0 Editorial work...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 29, 2022)

Kassiopeija said:


> "*What Does 12/12 Lighting Mean?*
> The 12/12 light cycle means 12 hours of light and 12 hours of da_rk. _The normal light cycle is 18/6 for plants. _Using the 12/12 light cycle stresses the plants_ and has a few desirable effects for the grower. One is that it can force flowering and_ make the plants sex female._ The 12/12 light cycle is done in a grow room.
> 
> *Maximum Yield Explains 12/12 Lighting*
> ...


Does it really work like that


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 29, 2022)

Kassiopeija said:


> observe what I put in _italics - _all madeup BS
> 
> what kind of an outlet is Maximum Yield actually? this is the fourth article I read from them and each had gross mistakes in them


I'm sorry my apologies


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 29, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Does it really work like that


In general yes, I've never tried but I'm about to give a try so I've looked into it and spoke to folks that have done it.


----------



## Star Dog (Jun 29, 2022)

Some nice results from @xtsho and @Lenin1917 they sealed it for me. 

I think it's perfect for pheno hunting I'm only looking for a tester so there's no need for me to be veging potential mothers, the option of cloning or re vegging are still open.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 29, 2022)

Kassiopeija said:


> "*What Does 12/12 Lighting Mean?*
> The 12/12 light cycle means 12 hours of light and 12 hours of da_rk. _The normal light cycle is 18/6 for plants. _Using the 12/12 light cycle stresses the plants_ and has a few desirable effects for the grower. One is that it can force flowering and_ make the plants sex female._ The 12/12 light cycle is done in a grow room.
> 
> *Maximum Yield Explains 12/12 Lighting*
> ...


They still take a few weeks (3ish)to hit sexual maturity before they start flowering doing 12/12 from seed but it’s still a fun and arguably useful way to save a bit of time and space.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 29, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> In general yes, I've never tried but I'm about to give a try so I've looked into it and spoke to folks that have done it.


Was thinking about it as well... Next run I'll try it out


----------



## harris hawk (Jun 29, 2022)

running 12/12 with/in flower lighting woeks well for sativa's (100%) and even with regs - they show sex faster in 12/12(from seed) with flower light that using 18/6 from seed FYI


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 29, 2022)

Kassiopeija said:


> "*What Does 12/12 Lighting Mean?*
> The 12/12 light cycle means 12 hours of light and 12 hours of da_rk. _The normal light cycle is 18/6 for plants. _Using the 12/12 light cycle stresses the plants_ and has a few desirable effects for the grower. One is that it can force flowering and_ make the plants sex female._ The 12/12 light cycle is done in a grow room.
> 
> *Maximum Yield Explains 12/12 Lighting*
> ...


That’s horse shit


----------



## MAGpie81 (Jul 2, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> Some nice results from @xtsho and @Lenin1917 they sealed it for me.
> 
> I think it's perfect for pheno hunting I'm only looking for a tester so there's no need for me to be veging potential mothers, the option of cloning or re vegging are still open.


Sounds like a time-saving strategy for sure. I’m interested in the results, but at the same time I wonder if you lose a lot of potential data to use in selection by not allowing a longer life cycle. Every “event” whether caused by natural causes (pests, solar/wind disturbance, etc.) or intention (LST/HST) leaves an imprint in the genetic “memory” (yes, this is a thing; epigenetic is the word, I believe) causes changes in how the plant grows and what it passes on generationally, right? But then, I suppose the upside to a quick life-cycle would also be eliminating some negative factors from happening and thus narrowing it to mostly controlled or “favorable” genetics.
So, to me, this only really seems like a good technique for indoor growing. Also, though, I like the idea for single-generation isolation of particular phenos/genos.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 2, 2022)

MAGpie81 said:


> Sounds like a time-saving strategy for sure. I’m interested in the results, but at the same time I wonder if you lose a lot of potential data to use in selection by not allowing a longer life cycle. Every “event” whether caused by natural causes (pests, solar/wind disturbance, etc.) or intention (LST/HST) leaves an imprint in the genetic “memory” (yes, this is a thing; epigenetic is the word, I believe) causes changes in how the plant grows and what it passes on generationally, right? But then, I suppose the upside to a quick life-cycle would also be eliminating some negative factors from happening and thus narrowing it to mostly controlled or “favorable” genetics.
> So, to me, this only really seems like a good technique for indoor growing. Also, though, I like the idea for single-generation isolation of particular phenos/genos.


It’ll take at least 85-90 days at the min. to finish up some of quickest strains/phenos. So pretty much the same amount of time as some autos. Clones of photoperiod plants are the quickest route by far.
And in my experience, about everything that flowers fast will have looser, not as dense buds.


----------



## GrowBoxBudGuy (Oct 12, 2022)

My last grow, my second since a 20 year hiatus, was a 12-12 grow after a short 3 day sprout/veg period... Average days to harvest from germination was 111 days... For the first grow I veg'd for 2 months and had an average days to harvest from germination of 151 days - which doesn't qualify as 12-12 from seed... These were with unknown bag seed...

My current third grow, also bag seed, sprouted and veg'd for 11 days on 24/0 before switching to 12-12... By day 22 I was already monitoring one plant that was already sexing Male... By day 24 the other two plants had sexed Female and the Male was culled... I think the seeds were Autos due to how fast they sexed compared to scores of other grows - even with clones... I'm gradually bumping up the lights due to the Autoflower component, and at day 41 the schedule is 14-10 and will increase to 16-8 and then 18-6 over the next few days... On day 36 I added an AK 47 Auto Fem into the grow box and, by my calculations, all three plants should finish at about the same time... We shall see...

I was sold on the 12-12 from seed as soon as I read this topic and got started with the last run... The next few grows will be Autos but I'm sure I'll go back to Photos at some point... I've mentioned elsewhere that I have always run a 2'x2'x4' grow box - originally with Fluorescent's, then HPS, and now a screw-in LED panel with 6 - 14W 1500L 2700K and 3 - 15.5W 1650L 5000K bulbs with diffusers removed...


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Oct 12, 2022)

California Lightworks 250w x2
Cognac by Boston Farmers 12/12 from seed


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 12, 2022)

I've got some going just now vegged between 1 week and 3,
Flipped.

About 2 weeks later.

And another 2 weeks.

I'm only looking for a taster and a clone if they're good I'll run them for real.


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 12, 2022)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> California Lightworks 250w x2
> Cognac by Boston Farmers 12/12 from seed
> View attachment 5211679View attachment 5211678


What yeild did you average?


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Oct 12, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> What yeild did you average?


That was 8oz with about 2oz of trim that i cooked with.


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 12, 2022)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> That was 8oz with about 2oz of trim that i cooked with.


That's damn good for almost 0 veg time, I've got some added enthusiasm now lol.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 13, 2022)

I run pure 12/12 seed and males show at about 21 days if you have a good glass. Happily surprised how well it works.


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 13, 2022)

I've put 4 into 12-12 this morning. 

I'm not looking for yeild i only need a tester then I can run it again if it's terpy.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 13, 2022)

I sprout em under 12/12.


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 13, 2022)

12/12 from seed has three big benefits...smaller plants due to lower DLI (don't blast them with light while in "veg"), it shaves a little time off sexing, and you get the same job done with a lower electricity bill. Everyone who grows NLD types should try it at some point.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 13, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5211851View attachment 5211852


My 12-12 plants hardly ever stay short even when I top them


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Oct 13, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 5211851View attachment 5211852


Strain has to be a sativa because even with 12/12 they will still veg for a certain amount of time based on genetics. How many days start to finish?


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Oct 13, 2022)

My cognac was 60 days strat to finish 12/12


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 13, 2022)

To try and stem stretching the plants I flipped early were left in 1ltr pots until sexed and/or past the worst of the stretch, i then re potted them to 5ltr pots and done some selective defoliating afterwards.

Today they're all 19-21" with the exception of one at 26" but was untouched.
 jfc I'm measuring the plant height from the rim of the pot.

It's sister was vegged for a couple of weeks more than the above and with some defoliating it's 20"


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 13, 2022)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> Strain has to be a sativa because even with 12/12 they will still veg for a certain amount of time based on genetics. How many days start to finish?


80-90 days, give or take...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 13, 2022)

One of them was vegged for almost 2 1/2 months and then put to 12/12


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 13, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> One of them was vegged for almost 2 1/2 months and then put to 12/12


This plant... Growing in a 2x2x5 under a Mars Hydro FC E3000


----------



## hillbill (Oct 14, 2022)

I’ve gone as far as 101 days for Sativa types. Some strains really do well 12/12 from seed and a few not so much. Not seeing a pattern yet on that. One thing I really like is there is no change of light schedule throughout the entire life of the plants. One less stress maybe.


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 14, 2022)

This is where I was at the day i flipped. 
(minus the green tray) 

That was about 30 about days ago here's a pic from today. 
The early ones don't look any different to plants grown in the regular way, they're nice and compact circa 20/23" 

I'm looking forward to seeing how these go.


----------



## Humanrob (Oct 14, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> This plant... Growing in a 2x2x5 under a Mars Hydro FC E3000 View attachment 5212246View attachment 5212247


Since you grow both photos 12/12 from seed, and autos, how would you say the run time and final weights compare? I realize there are variations between strains (with both types), just wondering overall what your impressions are, and when you choose the next grow, what motivates you to grow one or the other?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 14, 2022)

Humanrob said:


> Since you grow both photos 12/12 from seed, and autos, how would you say the run time and final weights compare? I realize there are variations between strains (with both types), just wondering overall what your impressions are, and when you choose the next grow, what motivates you to grow one or the other?


I'm gonna run one of each,12/12 and 18/6, because I've never paid much attention to the difference of the grow times...


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 20, 2022)

This was the day I flipped them, 13th October, 1 week. 

Today... 


Any females are going back to veg I'm too late in my grow now to continue with them, if you remember these were flipped at varying times from seed. 

I've cut the tops off two both were 27-28" the others are 20/24"


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 26, 2022)

It'll be two weeks tomorrow since I flipped them ^^^^ when should I really start paying attention for the sex? 

They're in with my main crop so I really can't afford to get caught out, i checked them today but no signs either way. 

It's only 20/22c under the canopy with less than ideal light but they're growing great, I'm a little surprised they've not stretched more with being in the shade.


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Oct 26, 2022)

I'm going 12/12 from seed this run. Have a chemdog#4, and two Nepalese landrace. The chemdog is back right. The two at the back are 14 days today, and the one at the front is 11 days. 

I haven't noticed any difference in how they are growing so far, not stretching as much as I expected. The chemdog is popping out 6th node in two weeks. They are getting 710umol/s ATM. 

Hoping I can keep size down a bit as I expect to fit two plants in a 3.3x1.6 tent, and another in a 1.6x1.6x4 which should be a challenge. I've never had luck getting photos to flower quickly. Last time I ran 12/12 it took seven weeks to pre flower and I had to give the plants away..


----------



## hillbill (Oct 27, 2022)

I usually begin to find males at about 20 days on most I have run 12/12seed. I do have excellent glass.


----------



## Opie1971 (Oct 29, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I usually begin to find males at about 20 days on most I have run 12/12seed. I do have excellent glass.


20 days from sprout? That’s quick, I’ve had some that showed at 4 weeks, but most are 5-7, around the time you start seeing alternating nodes.


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 29, 2022)

According to my notes i flipped this on September 12th and re potted it on 29th the day it confirmed its sex. 

12th... 

29th. 

I checked the most recent ones this morning (16 days) no signs yet but going on growth pattern I'm guessing two are female and two male?


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Oct 31, 2022)

Day 19 from pop. Getting far more vigorous growth than expected running 12/12 from birth. Pushing out 8 nodes in under three weeks is a good effort. The landrace has really vigorous branching and the nodes are already alternating in the lowest node.


Landrace left and middle, chemdog #4 right. Moved into the bigger tent and threw in the long board.

Could also be improvements from running far less amendments with macros and focusing more on mineralisation for the seedlings. I usually throw them straight in a pretty heavily amended mix, but this time they went in 3L pots of yard soil/Coco fibre with rock dust (palagonite, gypsum, volcanic and glacial mix) mycos and uxp pumice as aggregate. Plan on up potting into the same mix with some Dr greenthumbs go and grow (4-2-3) organic blend (soybean, alfalfa, Neem, kelp, coconut and rock dust) when stretch kicks in, and top dress some bud and bloom (0.5-2-3, same ingredients different ratio) whdn flower is in full swing.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 1, 2022)

I commented on suspecting two are female and two male. 
They're 18 days today. 

They're different from each other, that could be for many reasons but time will tell.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 4, 2022)

That's 3 weeks today since I flipped, all 4 are showing their sex today, i was sure yesterday at least two were males today it's confirmed along with another 2 so 4 out 4 male


----------



## Duhh (Nov 22, 2022)

del66666 said:


> biggest was from a bubblebomb, was around 3 1/4 oz dry, they get big quicker than anything else ive grown. really need to keep the breed alive.


Hi dell what an incredible thread, just wondering if you're still around? 

Have you, or anyone else, ever done white widow 12/12 from seed? If so what were the results like? 

Thank you!


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 22, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> That's 3 weeks today since I flipped, all 4 are showing their sex today, i was sure yesterday at least two were males today it's confirmed along with another 2 so 4 out 4 male


4 out of 4? Shitty man..


----------



## Bud man 43 (Nov 24, 2022)

del66666 said:


> im perpetual so yes you will get to see some start to finish, ive got more grapefruit, northern lights, bubblebomb,lemon skunk and royal hash coming up, the last i cropped was an orange bud, finished within 11 weeks, its first flowers showed at 2 1/2 weeks old and gave me 2 oz dry.......


I am curious, what are the benefits of this?
11 weeks for 2 oz dry is a low yield. I have been getting 14 to 20 per plant going around 16 to 18 weeks total-
Are you limited in headspace or do you prefer the smaller runs? The plants look good but it doesn’t seem natural for a photo.to have zero veg time. Flowers starting in 2 1/2 weeks so you are in flower around 8 1/2 weeks it seems you are just eliminating veg phase at the cost of yield. So what are the benefits?


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Nov 24, 2022)

Day 44 since pop. Probs Gunna stick with the schedule from birth 12/12 and continue to grow the sativa you see in the right (have a thousand or so seeds here). The chemdog didn't take to well to 12/12 from birth as it basically had no stretch period. The Nepalese pre flowered before the chemdog and is still stretching.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 26, 2022)

The day i flipped.

Around 30 days later.

5-6 weeks later.

Some of them are quite bulky all considered.

Above) Og kush... 

Swiss skunk... 
[ATTACH 
Star doggie... 
type="full"]5230780[/ATTACH]
They're looking nice!

Eta... The seedling ones are Swiss skunk x2, og kush and star doggie.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 26, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> To try and stem stretching the plants I flipped early were left in 1ltr pots until sexed and/or past the worst of the stretch, i then re potted them to 5ltr pots and done some selective defoliating afterwards.
> 
> Today they're all 19-21" with the exception of one at 26" but was untouched.
> View attachment 5211968 jfc I'm measuring the plant height from the rim of the pot.
> ...


I've harvested these two plants, one plant gave me 62g that was the older of the two, #2 the seedling gave me 108g, with less vegging it yeilded more but that's seeds for you.


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Nov 30, 2022)

49 days from birth, 12/12 from day one. The sativa on the right took well to a 12/12 cycle for birth and took around 6 weeks to go from birth to end of stretch. The chemdog initiated pre flower after the Nepali and finished stretch within a week or so. Completely different pre flower cycles. 

Still on tap water so far, will be interesting to see if I can get another run done with no supplemental feeding.


----------



## Star Dog (Today at 10:21 AM)

One of the 4 flipped at seedling yeilded 283g

I don't think I've ever had that much from a typical 4/5 week veg before flipping.

The others 2 Swiss skunk yeilded 173g 124g, the star doggie 146g


----------

